# APL 2012 Challenge



## NikkiQ

*Okay ladies...let's do this! *

I wanted to create a thread for us ladies striving to make it to APL next year and to have a great support group to help us reach this milestone.Enough with the chit chat. Let's get down to business.

*The Guidelines*


*Join the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post and I'll add you to the list.*
*The challenge will officially begin on December 31, 2011 and run til December 31,2012. *
*The challenge is open to join at any time. No cut off date!*
*Post pictures with updates, PS ideas, and and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.*
*STAY POSITIVE!! We're all on a HHJ so let's lift each other up and help out whenever we can.*
**Update Dates**

March 31st
June 30th
September 30th
December 31st​ 
For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions

~Current hair length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
~APL goal month
~Current Reggie and styling choices
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
~Post a beginning picture

Challengers
@[email protected]
3jsmom
Afrobuttafly
afroette
afrofaithful (June) 
AlwaysNatural 
AmyRose92
AryaStarr258
AwesomelyNappy
AyannaDivine
bajandoc86 (September) :bouncegre
BBritdenise
BERlin
bettysmsboop
bibs (September) 
blah54 
Blairx0 (September) 
BlkOnyx488
blueberryd
bones
BronxJazzy
bronzebomb
buddhas_mom (September) 
caltron
caribeandiva
Carmelella (November) 
Cendra
collegedoll
coolsista-paris (January)  
Curlygirly9 (November) 
diadall 
Duchesse
Dyaspora 
EasypeaZee 
EbonyHairedPrincess
esi.adokowa (May) 
felic1
Firstborn2
Fyne
GaiasDaughter24 (March) 
Geminigirl
gennatay 
gforceroy (October) 
GIJane
GoodNewsHairJunkie
GreenApple
growbaby (May) 
growingbrown (September) 
Guyaneek
gvin89
hair_rehab
HakueixBeauty
HighAspirations 
HoneyCoated 
Hyacinthe
Iluvsmuhgrass
Imani (March even though she's in denial) 
indarican
IndifinableJoli (March) 
itsjusthair88 
jaded_faerie
jayjaycurlz (June/July) :bouncegre
Jaysin
JazzyOleBabe
JJamiah
jprayze (June) 
JustGROWwithIt 
justicefighter1913
kandegirl
KaramelDiva1978 (October) 
KaramelKutie803
kbragg
Keedah
Kerryann (September) :reddancer:
kittenz 
Kiwi74
KiWiStyle 
klsjackson
kristaa.10 
KumakoXsd
kupenda 
KurlyNinja 
LadyRaider 
lamaria211 (June) 
lexxi
LilMissSunshine5 (June) 

**more challengers in Post #4**


----------



## Charla

YAY!

~Current hair length
SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural
~APL goal month
May
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Prepoo evco+castor, Wash routine 1x weekly (Cowash strands Tresemme, scalp wash Giovanni), DC, sulfur oil & scalp massage EOD,  M&S Aussie Moist mix, seal with Crisco.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I'll continue PS.  Incorporate C&G under wigs and occassional braided styles.
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## faithVA

Way to go NikkiQ. Way to get it started. I am available to co-host if you need it. Or whatever they call that.

Current hair length............................... CBL in the back, NL sides/front
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd............... Natural
APL goal month.................................... September 2012
Current Reggie and styling choices
.....Apply oil to scalp and heat cap 20 minutes; may prepoo with AVG/oil
.....Alternate between mudwash/cowash
.....DC under heat cap 30 min 
.....LOC method; liquid, oil, cream/butter/unpetroleum jelly
.....Heat cap at least 10 minutes; then reapply LOC
.....Twist with gel
.....Henna every 6 to 8 weeks
.....Moisture and Seal daily with some glycerin product
.....All natural products (mud wash, AO/SM/NH conditioner/leave-in, oils, butters, AVG/AVJ)
.....In twist challenge until December. Then will reassess

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
.....Worked all year to develop my regimen so will just stick to it.

Post a beginning picture.....


----------



## NikkiQ

**Continued Challengers List**
livinthevida (June) 
longfroinghair 
longhairdreaming (September) :bouncegre
lorenarose337
LoveArianna (October) 
lovebug10
LovelyBwonderful (November) 
Loving (July) 
lovinglife2010 
Lurkee (August) 
Luvee1 
LuvlyRain3 (June) 
Lyric
MaintaintheSexy 
Majestye 
mamaore
mami2010
ManiiSweetheart (May) 
Meemee6223 
menina
MeowMix
Meritamen
miss stress (February) 
Missdelicious1 (June) 
Missjae09 
MrsJaiDiva (September) 
MrsMelodyV
mscece1 (November) 
Msmchy
MsSonya 
MyAngelEyez~C~U! (April) 
NaturalfienD (June)  
NewHairWOWeave 
newnyer (March) 
Niknak20
NitaChantell
NYDiva
Ogoma 
Onhergrind09 (July) 
PaigeJessica (April) 
pelohello
Phaer 
Philippians413 (December) :bouncegre
phillyrn 
pink219
PittiPat
polished07
pookaloo83
Poutchi
princezzLeia
-PYT
QUEENJAMES231
Queensheba88 
Rapunzel1309
RayRayFurious
RemyRem
Rocky91
sajjy (May) 
Seamonster (September) 
Shelew (April)  
shortdub78 (June) 
Sianna
silentdove13
SimJam 
simplybeauty 
simplyevanescent
SincerelyBeautiful
skraprchik 
SkySurfer (July) :reddancer:
smwrigh3 (January) 
sofash (June) 
StephElise (I'm gonna say September even though she made APL WAY before then) 
sydwrites (September) 
tanyaj
texasQT
TheNDofUO
tiffers
tiffjust2002 (July) 
tiredbeauty
TLC1020 
transitioning? (February) 
TriniJaNY 
Trixie58
TruMe (March) 
Willow00
xNichex
xu93texas
ynotbd1
Your Cheeziness (December) 
YsanneBueno 
zoeyy


----------



## faithVA

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=252932" said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/URL];14537937]@faithVA I would LOVE for you to co-host this challenge with me. I know we'll be able to team up and keep this challenge going no matter what!


 
It's a done deal. I don't think I've ever been so excited about a challenge . 

umm I already posted the link in the SL challenge and tagged some folk. I was a little excited 

We should probably post a link in the APL 2011 challenge for those that didn't make it and want to continue on. 

I'm calming myself down now.


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm IN!!!!  

~Current hair length
NL

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
100% Natural

~APL Goal month
I'm giving myself to Dec 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Poo, Tea Rinse, Moisture DC 1x weekly
Mild Protein DC every other week
Moisturise with my own spray mix
Oil scalp with castor oil/neem oil/vitE oil/teatree oil mix
Seal ends with castor oil, and length with hempseed/avocado/grapeseed oil mix

My PS of choice is single braids with extensions worn for 6-8weeks at a time. Between installs I'll wear twists during the week, then twistouts on weekends.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I've finally settled into a routine so for right now I'm not changing anything. 

~Post a beginning picture
I am in the HYH challenge, so I'll post my starting pic near the end of Dec. Hopefully I'll be SL (or grazing) by then 

I'm so excited for next yr it's crazy. I'll be trying to attain lengths never before seen on my head! YAY!

ETA: I was looking out for this thread from this morning. Like where is NikkiQ? Where she at?


----------



## irsgirl

I AM I.....

I am relaxed

Below SL

April 2012 is my goal month

My regiment is simple....

bun from November 1st to April 30th with NTM leave in.

wash every Saturday w/ Creme of Nature ultra moisturing shampoo,
deep condis with NTM and Organix coconut milk or Nexxus Humectress(for protein).

cowash on Wednesday with cheap light protein condis.


----------



## iamtan

~Current hair length
CBL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural
~APL goal month
April 
~Current Reggie and styling choices
4 plait braid out/ half-wigs
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
deep condition once a week
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## chelleypie810

~Current hair length: SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: relaxed
~APL goal month: Dec 2012--i need as much leeway as possible lol
~Current Reggie and styling choices- wash and set weekly.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? nothing. 
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 you sound like faithVA  I would've started it earlier, but got swamped with stuff to do at work. I'm so tickled that people are actually excited about this challenge


----------



## bludaydreamer

~Current hair length: SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
~APL goal month: October 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices:
co wash mid week
wash and dc once a week, kimmaytube leave-in
coconut oil with eucalyptus oil once-twice weekly
glycerine, SM curl enhancing smoothie, seal with castor oil daily
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Crown and Glory (custom wigs and braids)
~Post a beginning picture:


----------



## LuvlyRain3

~Current hair length- full shoulder length

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd- natural

~APL goal month- september 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices- I'm in the process of revamping my regimen

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I guess I may have to start protective styling

~Post a beginning picture
I'll post this weekend when I flat iron


----------



## Rossy2010

YAY!!! @NikkiQ Im so very happy you started this thread. I have been waiting for it liiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkkkkeeee FOREVER 

Current hair length - *SL*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - *Relaxed*
~APL goal month - *May 2012*
~Current Reggie and styling choices - 
*prepoo and Shampoo once a week*
*DCing twice weekly- AOHRS mixed EVOO & JBCO*
*I use Apoghee 2 mins bi weekly*
*Alter EGO - (when needed)*
*Apoghee protein every 8- 12 weeks*
*I clarify once a week.*
*trim with every relaxer*
*GHE 5 times a week using grapeseed oil mixed with EVOO.*

*styling choices - Bunning and french braids under a wig*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - I have learnt to leave my hair alone and not to expect a miracle (in terms of growth). I just have to listen to it.
~Post a beginning picture - *I will do this at the end of the year*.


----------



## Evolving78

~Current hair length * past SL*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd-* Relaxed*
~APL goal month *Feb-March*
~Current Reggie and styling choices* wash/dc weekly, moisturize/seal daily roller set*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *roller setting my hair and when it gets longer maybe try bunning*
~Post a beginning picture * will be doing that tonight*


----------



## zoeyy

Current hair length: SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: natural
~APL goal month: April 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices: sew ins, sew ins and sew ins!!! pre poo with diff. oils, shampoo 1nce a week,  DC 1nce a week, moisturize daily
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Nothing... wanna make it further to BSL at least
~Post a beginning picture, will be adding a pic, when i take my weave out soon!


----------



## miss stress

I'm in Im at apl in the back but Sl in the crown so I want it to even out


----------



## Meritamen

Hey, @NikkiQ,  thanks for the tag! I doubt I will make APL by December so I'm in.

*~Current hair length*
Full SL

*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural 

*~APL goal month*
May 2012

*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
Basic regimen of low manipulation and protective styling. Cornrows under a wig, cornrows or braids into a phony pony puff, or braids-outs are my favorite styles.

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Will pretty much follow the same routine that I got me to SL.

*~Post a beginning picture*
Will post soon!


----------



## Seamonster

Depending upon how much hair I cut after my big reveal, I may have to mosey on from the APL challenge 2011 to this one. My crown is still only CL, I was hoping for APL by December 2011, we will see, if I make it I won't need this spot.


----------



## TLC1020

*I been looking for this challenge * 

~Current hair length --- *SL*

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd --- *Relaxed*

~APL goal month ---- *December 2012*

~Current Reggie and styling choices--- *Bun 100%*,* shampoo and deep condition every other week and keeping it simple by leaving my hair alone.*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *Don't plan on doing anything different than what I alwasy do which is bunning 7 days a week, deep conditioning with heat and stretching my relaxers*.

~Post a beginning picture---


----------



## kittenz

I'm in!!...again...

~Current hair length
Between SL and APL (I've done a few small trims). I believe I will BC before the start of this challenge so my offical starting length may change.

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Transitioning (10 months in)

~APL goal month
December 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices
I've been PSing for the last few months. Co/Wash 1-2 week, DC 1x week, dusting/trimming 1x month with the moon phases. Trying to use up all my products and find staples for my natural hair.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? My biggest change will be ending my transitions and being natural for the first time. I'll have to find some new products and styles.

~Post a beginning picture
BC pics coming soon to a thread near you.


----------



## lamaria211

Yaay Im in

Current hair length SL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd i am all natural 
APL goal month  i would love to be apl by march!!
Current Reggie and styling choice
Wash and deep condition with all natural products once a week
Moisturize and seal twice a day


What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? try and stick to my reggie

will post pic soon


----------



## Phaer

I am In like Melanin  now if I can stop being lazy maybe I will actually make it.

~Current hair length

SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd

Natural
~APL goal month
December
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Kinky twist, Steam with conditioner bi weekly, cowash biweekly, and grease scalp with JBCO and AV mix
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I I need to excersise more, and up my water intake, I also need to stop being lazy and actually put my mixture on my head at least every other day. I also have to be patient when it comes to detangling, I know I broke my hair the last time I washed. I MUST NOT ALLOW MY HAIR TO TANGLE... when I dont have my kinky twists in i tend to play with my hair too much and am bored with styles easily, so I will take out a style before I am ready to do another style and as a result my hair will matt togheter
~Post a beginning picture
I am in braids now- I will post when I take it out.


----------



## Janet'

Yeah for APL 2012!!! This can be such a frustrating length...but there is truly strength in numbers...I wish all of you the best and I will definitely be cheering you on!!!


----------



## Evallusion

*Current hair length*
barely SL

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Relaxed

*APL goal month*
Dec 2012

*Current Reggie and styling choices*\
Bunning, box braids, kinky twists, wigs...any PS is game.  Still working on a regimen...


*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Deep conditioning regularly and protective styling (as well as protecting my ends) as much as possible.

*Post a beginning picture*
I'll post one when the challenge begins


----------



## NikkiQ

All these challengers. I love it!!!!!


----------



## AlwaysNatural

I~Current hair length
*Collar Bone Length*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Natural*
~APL goal month
*Summer (June)*
~Current Reggie and styling choices
*Wash every 3 weeks, Steam & DC, Moisturize, Seal with Argan oil Daily *
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
* Start using castor oil every 2 days. Trimming definitively more often. Maybe every 12 weeks? 1/8th of an inch...lol...after a 1 inch trim of course scheduled in January.*
*
Protein treatment every 6 weeks*

When the weather is warm again il revamp my regi










~Post a beginning picture


Edit: Okay I said all of that, late november, i'm changing my regimen to this:


Now that I understand my hair better.




(arm is raised with ipod taking picture so looks like the side is apl, its not)

Sides are "getting there" (mostly the right side) I want to be full apl. The back needs work. And I need a trim x_x ( awaiting split ender )

I will be protective styling FEVERENTLY (not that i haven't been).


Whilst in wigs:

Cornrowed hair
Wash cornrows with diluted shampoo and water in a applicator bottle.
Condition cornrows with diluted garlic conditioner in applicator bottle Evry/2wks 

Moisturize, spritz ends with water and seal ends with reg. castor oil.
Cornrows will be in more than likely for 4-6 wks, realistically.

For scalp: 
On the left side MT+CO mix in applicator bottle. Every, 3 days in the night.
(Once both sides look equal in thickness will apply to full head every 3 days)
Seal very lightly scalp with CMOV (castor mink oil, vegetable mix)

Fullhead Scalp: JBCO mixed with vegetable oil (unless i can find peppermint oil in stores), every 2 days in the morning.

---------


While In Weaves or Extension braided cornrows:

JCBO every 2 days. Castor Mink Oil & Vegetable mix on edges daily and on full scalp in night. Weave/extension braids only will be staying in for 3-4 wks. And will always be invisible part style (weaves).

No straightening except for trims. And heat may be used prior to hair being done by "foreign" hands, to save myself from breakage.

Protein treatment every 8 wks.
After my 3/4 inch trim scheduled in late January
I will be trimming 1/2" every 4 m/o as i will always be in protective styles.

Will Deep Condition and Steam with every wash with ORS Replenishing Deep Conditioner, EVERY MONTH.

Vitamins:

When i can get my hands on some MSM powder def will be taking 4000mcg a day.

And I "May", "May..." As I hate pills, take garlic pills of course unscented.


----------



## hair_rehab

~Current hair length
Longest layers in back are CBL, front is chin length and sides are neck length.

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~APL goal month
I want to say Feb. but I'll play it safe and say June.

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Just started wearing half wig everyday but may rotate syle with mini twists
Shampoo 2x a month, DC every week, moisture and seal daily

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
No trims if possible, JBCO & peppermint oil mix on scalp, drink more water, multivitamin & omega supplements daily, exercise

will post a pic at next flat iron


----------



## SimJam

~Current hair length
SL 

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~APL goal month
November 2012 - not really sure of my growth rate. but I think I have abt 3-4 inches to APL

~Current Reggie and styling choices
cleanse: Mud wash, HV shikakai bar
condition: Protein/ moisture DC with ever wash
spritz with aloe vera juice
add leave in
seal with mango butter, ends with AOHC or BRBC 
Twists and twist outs

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
no heat for 2012

~Post a beginning picture

December 24 2011


----------



## HauteHippie

Okay, I'm in!

 ~Current hair length
SL

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Texlaxed

~APL Goal month
September

~Current Reggie and styling choices
DC when needed, co-wash every 3rd day or once a week if in a weave. Moisturize/seal hair a few times a week when out. May make a Megatek MN mix, but nor sure now. I did a protein treatment tonight for the first time in years. I dropped protein treatments early on as a natural. Now, I'll try to do a hard protein every 6-8 weeks.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I'm good and lazy, so nothing.  

~Post a beginning picture
I'm getting a sew in in the morning, but I'll post my starting pic in early January.


Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## collegeDoll

YAY i was just lookin for the APL 2012 thread 

*~Current hair length*
Full NL

*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Relaxed

*~APL goal month*
June '11 

*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
Braided up under half wig,

*Shampoo Weekly (Friday)
- using either CON Argan Oil Shampoo or Queen Helene Garlic Shampoo
*Condition Weekly (Friday)
- using either Suave Humectant or ORS Replenishing Conditioner 
*Co-Wash Weekly (Tuesday)
- using Mane N Tail Conditioner
*Oil Scalp Daily
- using MN/Castor Oil Mix
*Moisturize/Seal Daily
- using Carefree Curl and WGO 
*Clarify Monthly
*Protein Treatment Monthly
____

*Re-do braids monthly
*GHE or Baggy ends nightly
*NO HEAT !!!
*Take vitamins nightly
*Intake 50g protein daily
*Drink nettle/horsetail tea daily
*Drink 64oz. of water daily
*Cardio 30 mins, 2x per week (weak, i know lol)

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Stop choppin

*~Post a beginning picture*
Sig Pic


----------



## newnyer

Hey chicas!!! You knew I couldn't stay away for long!  I can't click the thanks button from my phone but I'll be sure to get to it as soon as I get on my PC....anywho....

Length:  SL

Status: Relaxed

Goal month: March 2012 (hoping my next trim isn't too traumatic)

Current reggie:  Stretch relaxers from 9-13 weeks (yeah I know, 9 isn't much of a stretch to some of you ladies), wash & DC once a week w/ Shea Moisture, utilize light protein treatments every other week, co-wash once a week (V05), Giovanni Direct Leave-in w/ added silk protein after all washes, use steamer as needed, moisturize & seal almost daily, bun @ least 5 days a week (have to for work anyway)

Changing reggie?  I did henna glosses a few times already & liked it so I think I may make that a regular part of my reggie.  My only issue was I apparently have problems washing it completely out. Ugh!  Also, I think I am also going to get a sew in for a couple of winter months as a PS.  I won't make the same mistake I did last time and be a serial weaver though...I'll be sure to give my hair a break after my install.

Pics: taken after my last relaxer about 3 wks ago...

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## melisandre

~Current hair length: *SL*

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*

~APL goal month: *Oct 2012 (two years after my last relaxer)*

~Current Reggie and styling choices: *Currently, I wash and deep condition my hair once a week.  I moisturize with my Kimmaytube leave-in every other day or so.  My styling choices are primarily two strand twists, buns (on straightened hair), and braid/twist outs.*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?  *I plan to straighten my hair less often and to use a steamer for deep conditioning.*

~Post a beginning picture: *I will post one before the challenge begins *


----------



## Meemee6223

~Current hair length - SL

~Relaxed

~APL goal month - June would be nice

~Current Reggie and styling choices - Protective style everyday. Co wash once a week w/cheapie condish. Wash, and DC once a week with aphogee and ors replenishing condish.  Moisturize and seal once a day with neutragena triple silk and evoo. Air dry. Flat iron once or twice a month. 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I may start washing my hair less and see what happens. I also need to find a protective style that I don't have to manipulate everyday. I am still on the lookout for products that work for my hair. I might try micro braids or kinky twist and see if that helps.

~Post a beginning picture - Will post a picture soon.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## AryaStarr258

I've been waiting for this challenge!! 

~Current hair length
*CBL*

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Relaxed*

~APL goal month
*June 2012*

~Current Reggie and styling choices
*Wash and DC 1x a week, cowash 2-3x, moisturize every other day. Then bun like crazy. MINIMAL heat. Stretch relaxers every 16 weeks.*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*My laziness levels!!!!! They need to go down, and fast! *

~Post a beginning picture
*I'll do this when I get a touch-up in November.*


----------



## Missjae09

~Current hair lengthSL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd Natural
~APL goal monthuummm.....July
~Current Reggie and styling choices I will alternate my DC with Alter Ego and Dumb blonde (protein). I moisturize with  shea moisture deep treatment mask and  with my modified version of the kimmaytube leave in (I've added water and wgo or hemp oil for ceramides)   for styles: 2 strand twists, braid and twist outs, flat twist sets and my go to puff. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? nothing
~Post a beginning picture... will post asap


----------



## skraprchik

This is the challenge for me.  Thanks for starting it!

~Current hair length: CBL in the back, NL on the sides.
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
~APL goal month: November 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices: Shampoo and DC weekly with whatever I have on hand.  Stretch with fat twists or a roller set, which I take out to put hair up.  I've committed to wearing my hair up in some protective hairstyle for the next 6 months.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Not changing anything. 
~Post a beginning picture: I will post the next time I stretch with a roller set.


----------



## NikkiQ

And the list keeps going!!!

Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??


----------



## 30something

Current hair length
NL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural
~APL goal month
Dec, 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices
 Shampoo and deep conditioning once a week, flat iron or air dry
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Continue what I been doing

~Post a beginning picture
I will later.


----------



## 30something

NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??



Yep, and this time I'm very confident that I will reach there. I has been APL it was very thin and wispy and uneven.


----------



## AryaStarr258

NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??



I'll be revisiting this length. It's been a LOOOONG time since, though.


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??


 
I'll be revisiting.  I made it APL at some point after my hair obsession calmed down then I started transitioning in Jan. of this year and my obsession is back in full effect.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll be revisiting APL...after like 10 years  and as a natural! Lord knows when I was relaxed and APL, you couldn't tell me NOTHIN!!! I'm gonna be whippin my shrunken hair when I hit APL like I'm the ish. People gonna look at me like I'm insane shaking around a fro


----------



## kittenz

@NikkiQ this will be my first time being natural so I'll be shaking my fro too (we should try not to break our necks )

APL in 2012 might be a difficult target for me because it'll be less than 2 yrs since my last relaxer and I think I'm a slow grower but I'll give it a shot. I'm hoping my retention will be better as a natural.... if I can keep my hands off my NG.


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??



It will be the longest my hair has ever been! I was one of those women that always got talked out of trying to grow my hair long.  I bought the hype that my hair just couldn't reach past a certain length.  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> @NikkiQ this will be my first time being natural so I'll be shaking my fro too (we should try not to break our necks )
> 
> *APL in 2012 might be a difficult target for me because it'll be less than 2 yrs since my last relaxer and I think I'm a slow grower but I'll give it a shot.* I'm hoping my retention will be better as a natural.... if I can keep my hands off my NG.


 
We're not gonna have any talking like that in here young lady! You're gonna make APL whether you believe it or not! How much do you usually grow on average in a month? I think I may be a slow grower too.


----------



## NikkiQ

newnyer said:


> It will be the longest my hair has ever been! *I was one of those women that always got talked out of trying to grow my hair long.* I bought the hype that my hair just couldn't reach past a certain length.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


 
Okay...say what?? Well you can tell them haters to kiss it when you make it to APL.


----------



## kittenz

The challenge hasn't even begun and I'm breaking rules  NO NEGATIVITY!! I WILL MAKE APL!!

I haven't sucessfully measured my growth rate because I couldn't manange to keep all my ends for an accurate measurement.  When I did start noticing growth (and made it to APL) I wasn't taking note of my hair, I slacked off big time.  To be honest any length I keep this year will be awesome because my hair with be healthy ends and all.

Good luck everyone!!! HHG!!


----------



## Poutchi

Hey!!!!! I am sooo excited about this challenge!!! Thanks NikkiQ for starting it!
~Current hair length : I think I am close to Shoulder Length, will maybe flat Iron this week end and will take a starting picture
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd : Natural ( Yes !!!)
~APL goal month December 2012 ( yeah I think I am a slow grower...)
~Current Reggie and styling choices...Still not sure...I am going thru a using up of my products before i buy any new products so my regi is not consistent per say
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I will probably PS a lot. But that is what I have always done. Howver I will wear less single braids with extensions since I tend to ignore my hair when i do this style and end up with lots of hair loss after
~Post a beginning picture...Will do 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Missjae09

Definitely the longest my hair has been in life! My hair is currently longer than it has ever been as an adult! 

I'm so excited about beginning the journey to APL! I now now what works for my hair and what doesn't... so I'm looking forward to having a SETBACK FREE year! 


NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??


----------



## faithVA

I think APL will be the longest my hair has ever been. Unfortunately when I was relaxed I didn't pay attention to the actual length. I know it would have been beyond shoulder but I didn't even know anything about APL 

Regardless, APL will be the longest my hair has been in many, many, many, many years.


----------



## transitioning?

I was apl before when I was 12 pre relaxer but my ends were a mess. I'm so ready to have semi long hair

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## collegeDoll

i WAS apl til i decided to color my hair, i bleached it at that smh! >.<


----------



## caltron

~Current hair length

*between SL and APL*

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd

*Relaxed*

~APL goal month

*July 2012*

~Current Reggie and styling choices

*I really don't take care of my hair as well as I could. I flatiron on low heat daily and use a small amount of moisturizer every so often. I do wash and use a moisturizing conditioner once a week.*


~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?

*I have still been getting good growth, so I won't make changes to my daily routine right now because of time constraints. I would like to start steaming or roller setting once a month or so though.*

~Post a beginning picture

*Coming soon...*

*APL will be the longest my hair has been in my adult life.  Actually,  my length now is the longest it's been in my adult life.*


----------



## NikkiQ

collegeDoll said:


> i WAS apl til i decided to color my hair, i bleached it at that smh! >.<


 
 collegeDoll


----------



## collegeDoll

NikkiQ  i know smh never again !  waking up bald is not cool lol


----------



## Loves Harmony

I would like to join...
I am natural...
I will start protecting style here soon when I interview a stylist. Will stop coloring my hair, stay on top baby my ends, and leave my hair alone.

weekly:
Wash once a week
Dc twice a week
Moisturize daily
Protein once a week after wash


Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## TLC1020

Nope, not the longest and it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be.. I shall see if it will be difficult this time around. 



NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> *Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??*


----------



## transitioning?

~Current hair length
SL/CBL

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~APL goal month
Feb 2012
Full APL June 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Twists for 2 weeks out for 1-2 weeks.
MudWash 1-3 times per month depending on if my hair is out of twists
Only comb prior to twists or braiding
DC once a month. (I'm still looking for the perfect all natural deep conditioner)
Beemine sulphur every other day when in twists.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Nothing right now. I will reass my regi if I don't hit APL by Feb

~Post a beginning pic

Pic coming soon


----------



## NikkiQ

Hmm...a certain APL 2012 challenger just called me out in the BSL 2012 challenge


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ said:


> Okay...say what?? Well you can tell them haters to kiss it when you make it to APL.



 Chile the first place I'm heading after being well into APL-land is my old stylist from back home.  I'm going to swang my hair 'til I get whiplash, say YES this IS mine, NO I will not need your services, and walk the heck out with a neck spasm & all.  That darn serial trimmer......


Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## cinnespice

Im in
Current hair length
SL land

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

APL goal month
Don't know just trying to get there before 2013

Current Reggie and styling choices
1x Prepoo with vatika oil and tresseme:luv2:. Wash with chagrin valley soap, oil rinse and deep condition with either giovanni or alter ego mixed with wheatgerm oil. My leave in is kckt. I twist it up and wear a wig. I'm bad at moisturizing which i need to get back too and i just purchased a steamer.


----------



## tiredbeauty

*Yay! My first official LHCF challenge!!!*

~Current hair length
I was NL in July so by Dec I hope to be SL


~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Texlaxed

~APL goal month
Gosh, I dunno. Hopefully by summer 2012, I'm not sure about how much I retain a month, I texlax every 6 months

~Current Reggie and styling choices
My reggie is quite simple: co-wash on Wed, DC overnight fri- into Sat, apply leave-in, use my sulfur mix every other day and I'm keeping my hair twisted up (personal HYH challenge). I'm currently only rocking flat 2 strand twists and twist outs occasionally 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I started taking spirulina and chlorophyll daily, drinking Nettle tea and GHE overnight 

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## kupenda

Saving my spot! I'm in a place where I can't take pics but I'll be back soon! Can't wait to be APL!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MaintaintheSexy

OMG I AM HAPPY TO BE HERE!!!!!!!!! LOL  

I've come a long way since doing a big chop in 2010. I expected to be close to APL by now but I've had a few minor setbacks considering that I am a newly natural and was unaware on how to care for my hair. But I've learned thanks to LHCF. My scalp was extremely dry for so long but I finally remedied the issue 3 weeks ago when I did a protein treatment. So now that I am equipped with a healthy scalp, I know my hair will flourish. With that said.....

~Current hair length
SHOULDER LENGTH
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
NATURAL
~APL goal month
JULY (MY BIRTHDAY) 
~Current Reggie and styling choices
WEEKLY WASH WITH ELASTA QP CREME CONDITIONING SHAMPOO or CREAM OF NATURE EXFOLIATING SHAMPOO
DC UNDER HOODED DRYER WITH BONE MARROW CONDITIONER OR TRESEMME NATURAL NOURISHING CONDITIONER
CO WASH WITH SUAVE CONDITIONERS 4-5xs A WEEK
MOISTURE AND SEAL WITH S CURL AND CASTOR OIL
APHOGEE TWO STEP PROTEIN (MONTHLY)
I USE MEGA TEK AND MTG HERE & THERE 
MY HAIR IS BRAIDED IN A CIRCLE UNDER MY HANDMADE WIG 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
NO PLAN CHANGES, JUST WANT TO REMAIN CONSISTENT WITH MY REGGIE
~Post a beginning picture
WILL POST LATER...IM SORRY


----------



## lamaria211

my starting pic taken about 3 week's ago

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## gforceroy

ADD ME!!   First challenge!
~Current hair length
longest layer cbl 
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural
~APL goal month
December 2012 ( hopefully before.....)
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Weekly wash with Terressentials organic hair wash
R&B on ends and flat twist.. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Nothing really... 
~Post a beginning picture
soon......


----------



## tiredbeauty

NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??



It will be the longet my hair has EVER been and I just want to be there already! I keep telling myself that once I'm at APL it'll be easier to be patient for the other lengths  My goal is MBL in a twist out so WL straight.


----------



## Charla

shortdub78 said:


> ~Current hair length * past SL*
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd-* Relaxed*
> ~APL goal month *Feb-March*
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices* wash/dc weekly, moisturize/seal daily roller set*
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *roller setting my hair and when it gets longer maybe try bunning*
> ~Post a beginning picture * will be doing that tonight*



oooh, you look so close to APL!


----------



## diadall

Thanks NikkiQ for starting this challenge again.

*Current hair length*
SL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural

*APL goal month*
Summer 2012

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
I wash/blowdry once a week and and use steam rollers each morning

*Post a beginning picture*
Forthcoming 
__________________


----------



## Charla

newnyer said:


> Hey chicas!!! You knew I couldn't stay away for long!  I can't click the thanks button from my phone but I'll be sure to get to it as soon as I get on my PC....anywho....
> 
> Length:  SL
> 
> Status: Relaxed
> 
> Goal month: March 2012 (hoping my next trim isn't too traumatic)
> 
> Current reggie:  Stretch relaxers from 9-13 weeks (yeah I know, 9 isn't much of a stretch to some of you ladies), wash & DC once a week w/ Shea Moisture, utilize light protein treatments every other week, co-wash once a week (V05), Giovanni Direct Leave-in w/ added silk protein after all washes, use steamer as needed, moisturize & seal almost daily, bun @ least 5 days a week (have to for work anyway)
> 
> Changing reggie?  I did henna glosses a few times already & liked it so I think I may make that a regular part of my reggie.  My only issue was I apparently have problems washing it completely out. Ugh!  Also, I think I am also going to get a sew in for a couple of winter months as a PS.  I won't make the same mistake I did last time and be a serial weaver though...I'll be sure to give my hair a break after my install.
> 
> Pics: taken after my last relaxer about 3 wks ago...
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide




Wow!  So close and your hair is really thick!


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??



APL will be my longest length as an adult.  As a child I had really long ponytails!  So here I am at age 35 and have never been longer than SL!  And I thought it just must not be possible for me, and I accepted it!  Sooooo glad I know better now!  

I'm so hyped about this challenge!


----------



## transitioning?

NikkiQ said:


> Hmm...a certain APL 2012 challenger just called me out in the BSL 2012 challenge



Haha I hope u werent refering to me

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning?

Starting pic please excuse the bootleg length shirt. I'm still looking for one that I like.


Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Dominicanatural

~Current hair length: Layered shoulder length (so, basically neck length)

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~APL goal month: December 2012--I'm tall, so I have got a lot of inches to go

~Current Reggie and styling choices: Wash 2x a month with Giovanni 50:50 Hydrating-Clarifying Shampoo, Co-wash 2x a week with Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner or Giovanni Tea Tree, Deep Condition 1x a week with Aubrey Organics White Camellia (dry dc overnight), KCKT as my leave in, Oyin Shine and Define for Twist Outs/Braid Outs.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
Less manipulation. I have my hands in my hair at least twice a day. I want to perfect my low-manipulation styles and figure out ways to maintain them. 

~Post a beginning picture: Attached.


----------



## allmundjoi

> ~Current hair length
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> ~APL goal month
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> ~Post a beginning picture



1. Current length- SL
2. Natural
3. APL Length Month-Februrary 2011
4. Current reggie-twists, twist n curls. Cowashing 1-2x/wk. Moisturize and seal nightly or every 1-3 days with SMCES, QB AOHC, QB BRBC, QB OHHB and seal with castor oil/hemp seed oil/wheat germ oil.
5.  I plan on manipulating my hair less. Cowashing and washing less as well. It is getting cooler outside.


----------



## skraprchik

NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??



 For me it will be the longest it's ever been that I remember.  I'm one of those SL and no further folks.


----------



## NikkiQ

After looking at some of these starting pictures...you guys are gonna be APL sooner than you think!! 

Once I get back to a comp,I'm going to add all the new challengers. 

How does everyone feel about the guidelines? Would anyone like to voice any opinions on changes that should be made? Maybe add length check/update schedule?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Firstborn2

~Current hair length
*SL, took one braid down and I'm 3inches from APL*

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Natural*

~APL goal month
*Crossing my fingers that it will happen in April*

~Current Reggie and styling choices
*Rinse my hair with distilled water every night, seal with natural oils.*
*Cowash once a week and wash biweekly. I will be in braids from now until may, then I may do a kinky weave for the summer. Hardcore Protective Styles*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*I want to see if I can stay away from combing my hair as much as possible. Hopefully the braids will help with that. Absolutely no heat. Up my vitamin reggie*

~Post a beginning picture
*Will post a pix at the end of the year*


----------



## Firstborn2

blckrose said:


> ~Current hair length: *SL*
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*
> 
> ~APL goal month: *Oct 2012 (two years after my last relaxer)*
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: *Currently, I wash and deep condition my hair once a week. I moisturize with my Kimmaytube leave-in every other day or so. My styling choices are primarily two strand twists, buns (on straightened hair), and braid/twist outs.*
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *I plan to straighten my hair less often and to use a steamer for deep conditioning.*
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture: *I will post one before the challenge begins *


 
blckrose, how do you like Kimmay leave-in and can i get the recipe? TIA


----------



## allmundjoi

Firstborn2 said:


> blckrose, how do you like Kimmay leave-in and can i get the recipe? TIA



Firstborn2,

KLI:

1 oz Knot Today Leave-In (or 2 tablespoons of YOUR preferred leave-in)
2 tablespoons of (Whole leaf version) Aloe Vera Juice with a pH 4.0 or 4.5 
2 teaspoons of Castor Oil 
2 teaspoons of Jojoba Oil


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ said:


> After looking at some of these starting pictures...you guys are gonna be APL sooner than you think!!
> 
> Once I get back to a comp,I'm going to add all the new challengers.
> 
> How does everyone feel about the guidelines? Would anyone like to voice any opinions on changes that should be made? Maybe add length check/update schedule?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



I would just say length check pics on your goal date.  For me at least- you ladies are my main source of length confirmation (and encouragement!).  This will also prevent folks from holding out on us. Lol

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## newnyer

Charla said:


> Wow!  So close and your hair is really thick!



Thanks for the boost hon!!  I feel like I've been waiting for a pot of water to boil but I think hiding it for a bit will help with that.  Let's do this Charla!!  And that "thick" compliment--whoo hoo THANK YOU!!!!!- although I think that's more of an optical illusion from my camera angle. Lol. My hair is really fine/low density so I always feel like it's SO thin.  (But we are our own worst critic).  Btw ladies- would you say blunt cuts, u-shapes or layers help more w/ the "thickness" illusion?  Don't plan on cutting into a style until I'm well into APL...but just curious.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## NikkiQ

Challenger list has been updated!!!!


----------



## transitioning?

newnyer said:


> Thanks for the boost hon!!  I feel like I've been waiting for a pot of water to boil but I think hiding it for a bit will help with that.  Let's do this Charla!!  And that "thick" compliment--whoo hoo THANK YOU!!!!!- although I think that's more of an optical illusion from my camera angle. Lol. My hair is really fine/low density so I always feel like it's SO thin.  (But we are our own worst critic).  Btw ladies- would you say blunt cuts, u-shapes or layers help more w/ the "thickness" illusion?  Don't plan on cutting into a style until I'm well into APL...but just curious.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide



I think blunt cutes look the best esp on low density hair. In u and v shapes the middle ends up looking skragglely

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> After looking at some of these starting pictures...you guys are gonna be APL sooner than you think!!
> 
> Once I get back to a comp,I'm going to add all the new challengers.
> 
> How does everyone feel about the guidelines? Would anyone like to voice any opinions on changes that should be made? Maybe add length check/update schedule?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
I think at a minimum challengers need to check in and give an update quarterly even if they aren't expecting to hit APL until the end of the year. Monthly would be nice but no longer than quarterly.

I think active participation makes all the difference in the thread.

In another challenge, I don't require the challengers to post their pic but I do suggest that they take a pic mid-way through the challenge. That way when they post their final they can show the start, mid-challenge and end-challenge pics for a good comparision. Just an idea.


----------



## NikkiQ

So how about updates in March, June, September and then final picture in December? Every 3 months.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> So how about updates in March, June, September and then final picture in December? Every 3 months.


 
I think that is good. And its more manageable for you right?

There are a lot of good people in this thread so it should be lively, active and fun. Looking forward to it.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think looking forward to seeing everyone's progress every 3 months is great for the thread and a great way to cheer everyone on to reach our goal.


----------



## newnyer

faithVA said:


> I think that is good. And its more manageable for you right?
> 
> There are a lot of good people in this thread so it should be lively, active and fun. Looking forward to it.



Such a better suggestion....yay can't wait until March!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## AwesomelyNappy

I cut my hair last year so this year i've been playing catch up. I thought i would make apl by dec 31st this year, but idk now... plus i had a minor setback a week ago. so i'm in for apl 2012. even if i reach apl on 12/31, i hope to be FULL apl in 2012.

*~Current hair length: *last i checked a couple months ago, an inch or two from apl... will update current length on dec 31st

*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural

*~APL goal month: *Goal is actually Dec 31, but it looks like it may be end of Jan or Feb. Hoping for FULL apl by May/June

*~Current Reggie and styling choices: *reggie is keeping it simple. moisture, cowash, oil rinse, avocado mask. Styles will be protective (hidden ends) and twists. little to no heat (i dont plan on straightening my hair in 2012) and i'll wear braid/bantu/knot outs occasionally in 2012, but mainly protective styling

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?:*  Mainly what i'm doing now. KISS, no/minimal heat. and never sleeping with loose hair. needs to be braids, bunned, twisted or something... no being lazy and sleeping with hair out.


----------



## theNaturalWonders

@faithVA thanks for the tag!!

~Current hair length: *hair is in layers right now. longest layer is past my shoulders *
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* natural*
~APL goal month:* 4/2012*
~Current Reggie and styling choices: *keeping moisture and protein balance in check. i am still using mud wash. trimming 1x every 3 months. currently wearing box braids that i put in a high bun and then wear a braid out for the rest of the week. i will be wigging it in a few weeks. will be wearing box braids underneath. keeping same regimen*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* not sure yet*
~Post a beginning picture
*will post the day of challenge*


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> I think looking forward to seeing everyone's progress every 3 months is great for the thread and a great way to cheer everyone on to reach our goal.



Absolutely!  And @mention us so we don't miss our pic dates!


----------



## Charla

newnyer said:


> Thanks for the boost hon!!  I feel like I've been waiting for a pot of water to boil but I think hiding it for a bit will help with that.  Let's do this Charla!!  And that "thick" compliment--whoo hoo THANK YOU!!!!!- although I think that's more of an optical illusion from my camera angle. Lol. My hair is really fine/low density so I always feel like it's SO thin.  (But we are our own worst critic).  Btw ladies- would you say blunt cuts, u-shapes or layers help more w/ the "thickness" illusion?  Don't plan on cutting into a style until I'm well into APL...but just curious.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide



newnyer That makes me wonder how my hair will grow out.  I'm thinking it'll naturally be U-shaped.  We'll see.  But I def think blunt cuts contribute to anybody's hair looking thicker.


----------



## NikkiQ

oh you know I will Charla lol. I'm an update pic junkie so I'm gonna bug everyone for their pics when the time comes


----------



## collegeDoll

so im hoppin on the Hairdrenaline bandwagon to see what happens in 7 weeks..i dont expect 3 inches but any increase would be great...I like that its all natural


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> oh you know I will @Charla lol. I'm an update pic junkie so I'm gonna bug everyone for their pics when the time comes


 
Well we will want to see your pics as well Ms. NikkiQ. So no hide the hair challenge for you Missy.  

I will show you mine if you show me yours. Yeah I said it.


----------



## lovinglife2010

I want in!!!!  I'm hoping this challenge will help me hold myself accountable and provide me with a some motivation to stay on track....please help me out ladies....my starting info is as follows:

Current hair length
*Just grazing shoulder length*

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~APL goal month
May 2012 (fingers crossed)

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Protective styling (sewn in weave, weekly deep co-wash, scalp oiling)

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
not really sure just yet

~Post a beginning picture
...Picture coming soon....


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA okay...deal. You're on


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA okay...deal. You're on


 
Glad you have such a good sense of humor


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Glad you have such a good sense of humor


 
You gotta have one on this site or you'll get eaten alive 

I wasn't going to join HYH next year anyway. Hiding is a way of life for me so it's not really a challenge. I will however be attempting to keep my hair in twists most of the year. Whether its under wigs or in a sad excuse of a bun, I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## bajandoc86

....................


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm not sure if I plan to join HYH challenge next year officially either. I want to improve my twisting and styling skills....while protective styling. So my PS of choice for 2011 (braids with extensions) aren't gonna work. At the same time I'm wary of the weekly manipulation that twisting and styling will bring.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^What about mini twists? They can last you a long time if taken care of properly.


----------



## bajandoc86

Well, my medium size twists take like 4 hrs minimum(and I don't ever twist my entire head)  So the thought of mini-twists gives me a bit of a headache. Plus my hair is frizz city. As a child my hair was done every sunday for school. By tuesday, I looked like it wasn't done in 3 weeks hwell. I should try it out at least once I guess.


----------



## NikkiQ

I was gonna blow my hair out today and get started on my twists, but I'm a total lazy bum 

I decided to do a pull test and guys...I swear I might be CBL but I'm not claiming CBL until I'm like 1/4" away from APL. You know the LHCF rules!!


----------



## Evolving78

^^^i won't claim APL until i am BSL!


----------



## NikkiQ

Just for my APL 2012 ladies =]

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## TriniJaNY

~Current hair length
Shoulder Length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural
~APL goal month
October 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Shampoo and dc once a week. Twistouts and braidouts
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I guess find a protein that won't cause my hair to cry

I have to figure out how to upload a pic.erplexed


----------



## bajandoc86

y'all are killing me ova here!


----------



## justicefighter1913

NikkiQ:  Please sign me up!!! I'm hoping and praying that by the end of next year, I'll be in between APL and BSB.  My hair is growing in strangly.  My hair isn't even and I'm not quite sure what to do about that....if I should just get it all cut one length or just let it do what it do.  We'll see in 6 months.  I'll evaluate my regimen at that point and adjust where necessary.

Here's what I plan on doing:

For the most part K.I.S.S.
I'll be keeping my hair braided for the majority of next year (that'll be a challenge by itself)
Braid spray, aryuvedic oil mixtures/ao/evoo/evco/jbco
Co-wash/wash bi-weekly.  
I'll try to leave them in for 2.5-3 months at a time.
In between that I'll be wigging and dc till I get the next set in.


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome TriniJaNY and justicefighter1913 

Come join our craziness in here lol


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:


> y'all are killing me ova here!


 
 what did we do??? lol


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd

~Current hair length
   CBL/SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
   Natural
~APL goal month
  May 
~Current Reggie and styling choices
  Wash and Dc once a week.  Then either blow dry and flat iron or braidout
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
  none
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Just for my APL 2012 ladies =]
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
Girl your hair is longer than mine. I don't know why you keep frontin with the slow grower story.

And I swear everytime I see a picture of you you look different.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Girl your hair is longer than mine. I don't know why you keep frontin with the slow grower story.
> 
> And I swear everytime I see a picture of you you look different.



 I look different?? That's what I look like after a long day at work

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Charla

faithVA said:


> Girl your hair is longer than mine. I don't know why you keep frontin with the slow grower story.
> 
> *And I swear everytime I see a picture of you you look different*.



NikkiQ faithVA

Totally agree!  The LC pic, profile pic and wedding pics look like 3 different ladies!   How u do dat?  You're a chameleon!


----------



## SkySurfer

I'd like to join
I'm natural and my hair is an inch or two away from apl so I hope to make it by my birthday , which is in January


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA and Charla it's all b/c of the makeup and glasses. You think those pics look different, you should see my albums on facebook. Even my husband says that lol.


----------



## Poutchi

Sooooooo... I am planning a trip to my home country in africa on December 10th, coming Back January 11th ( will be off work for 5 weeks...not paid but...still I am excited, haven't seen my mum for 3 years!!!). And I do know it s going to be hard to stick on my grounds with natural hair in africa ( yes as bizarre as it sounds...if you re not relaxed over there, something is wrong with u)... And i am really dreading braids...my edges are getting thinner and i have a 6-head already so let not make it worst... I am just picturing this "micro"like stype where you would cornrow like 2 cm and then finish the braids, and it will be like all over the head without it being single braids per say...do you guys think it s going to be less harder on the edges? 
Did I say I was excited ???!!!!


----------



## faithVA

Poutchi said:


> Sooooooo... I am planning a trip to my home country in africa on December 10th, coming Back January 11th ( will be off work for 5 weeks...not paid but...still I am excited, haven't seen my mum for 3 years!!!). And I do know it s going to be hard to stick on my grounds with natural hair in africa ( yes as bizarre as it sounds...if you re not relaxed over there, something is wrong with u)... And i am really dreading braids...my edges are getting thinner and i have a 6-head already so let not make it worst... I am just picturing this "micro"like stype where you would cornrow like 2 cm and then finish the braids, and it will be like all over the head without it being single braids per say...do you guys think it s going to be less harder on the edges?
> Did I say I was excited ???!!!!


 
What happens to your edges really depends on how tight they are braided. If they don't pull your hair too tightly then they may be ok. Also if you are already having problems with your edges starting moisturizing your edges now and massaging that area to help improve the circulation.

And while you have the braids in keep your edges moisturized so they aren't so brittle and easy to snap. You just have to baby them.


----------



## Poutchi

faithVA said:


> What happens to your edges really depends on how tight they are braided. If they don't pull your hair too tightly then they may be ok. Also if you are already having problems with your edges starting moisturizing your edges now and massaging that area to help improve the circulation.
> 
> And while you have the braids in keep your edges moisturized so they aren't so brittle and easy to snap. You just have to baby them.


 
Thanks faithVa... I guess I need to be less lazy and actually stick with my regimen when i have braids in...


----------



## faithVA

Poutchi said:


> Thanks faithVa... I guess I need to be less lazy and actually stick with my regimen when i have braids in...


 
Yes some of us have to up our game when in extensions. My edges do fine but my ends turn out terrible. But it can be done.


----------



## Aggie

Please add me NQ. I had reached APL this year but did not take good care of my hair this year because of work but I am ready to get it all healthy again by starting with a much needed hair cut (about 3 inches).


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome aboard Aggie!!


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> Welcome aboard @Aggie!!


 
Thank you NikkiQ. It's good to be back taking great care of my hair again. I love your prerequistes for the challenge as well - very welcoming.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Yay! I wanted to keep the restrictions to a minimum with the challenge. Nothing worse than reaching a goal and finding a challenge for the next milestone only to find it closed to people who hadn't joined already. We're all here for the same goal-healthy hair so why make it difficult?


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Yay! I wanted to keep the restrictions to a minimum with the challenge. Nothing worse than reaching a goal and finding a challenge for the next milestone only to find it closed to people who hadn't joined already. We're all here for the same goal-healthy hair so why make it difficult?


 
I agree. I love open challenges. 

Challenge for 2012 that opened in 2010 and was closed before 2011 erplexed... Just a small vent. Carry on


----------



## bibs

NikkiQ said:


> *Okay ladies...let's do this!! *
> 
> I wanted to create a thread for us ladies striving to make it to APL next year and to have a great support group to help us reach this milestone. The challenge is being created now so that everyone has another 2 months to decide if they would like to join us on this journey.
> 
> Enough with the chit chat. Let's get down to business.
> 
> **The Guidelines**
> 
> 
> *Join the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post and I'll add you to the list.*
> *The challenge will officially begin on December 31, 2011 and run til December 31,2012. *
> *The challenge is open to join at any time. No cut off date!*
> *Post pictures with updates, PS ideas, and and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.*
> *STAY POSITIVE!! We're all on a HHJ so let's lift each other up and help out whenever we can.
> 
> For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions.
> 
> 
> ~Current hair length
> Cbl/full shoulder
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> Natural with some heat damage that I'm trimming away
> 
> ~APL goal month
> My goal is August 2012. I'm a pretty fast grower but having a hard time with retention because of the heat damage.
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> Cowash twice a week with HE HH.
> Moisturize every other day with elasta qp mango butter and deal with coconut oil then braid or twist hair up. I also plan on getting a few sew ins between now and then.
> I DC with an ors replebishing pack mixed with evoo, honey, and Greek yogurt once a week and shampoo twice a month with a sulfate free poo.
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> Using heat less, manipulating less and protective styling more.
> 
> ~Post a beginning pic*



*

I can't thank right now because I'm on my phone but I want to join! Answers above
Pictures are from 10-26


Sent from my Droid Incredible II*


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> I agree. I love open challenges.
> 
> *Challenge for 2012 that opened in 2010 and was closed before 2011 erplexed...* Just a small vent. Carry on


 
ooooooooooooooh!! Just puttin it all out there huh faithVA??


----------



## Evallusion

I got kinky twists done yesterday.  I'm hoping these will last me until Jan 1st.


----------



## NikkiQ

Evallusion how's the relaxed hair treating you??


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

I'm in.  Publicly announcing my inclusion in a challenge.  Have been in quite a few challanges in private.  Leaving lurkdomville behind.  

Length; Below neck. Currently resting on bone between neck and shoulder.
Natural
APL Goal:  Dec 2012
Current Regimen:  Winter - Shampoo once a week.  DC after shampoo.  Leave in Cond. Moisturize and Twist with(QHemet Burdock Root) and Seal ends with Castor Oil. 

Will do these actions as needed.  Protein/Moist Cond once a month.  Henna once a month.

What do you plan on changing to make it ot APL?
Hiding and protecting my ends more.  May purchase a wig.  I have never worn a wig before.  We"ll see.  Will take my vitamins everyday.  Currently in Vitamin challenge.

Pictures
Will post pictures when I learn how to do it.  I should be ready to show by the end of Dec.  Will straighten hair for the holidays and take plenty of pictures then.

Yes.  APL will be the longest length for me.


----------



## Kerryann

Well put me down for this missy

~Current hair length
*CBL*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*NATURAL*
~APL goal month
*DECEMBER*
~Current Reggie and styling choices
*COWASH, OIL SCALP, STEAM*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*NOTHING*
~Post a beginning picture
*IN DECEMBER*


----------



## Evallusion

NikkiQ  So far, I'm lovin' it.  I haven't had any problems/issues yet.  And when I let my hair air dry, it looks IDENTICAL to my blownout fro.  So, I guess I'm lovin' the versatility.  But I do miss my kinks...a little bit, lol.

I'm still not sure if I'm going to start my transition right away.  I'm going to start with a 10 week stretch and see how I feel afterward...but I really think I'm gonna just transition now...especially since I'm in kinky twists and plan on keeping my hair in a PS for the entirety of 2012.  Thanks for asking!

Thanks for starting up this challenge for us.  I can't wait to hit APL.  It will be the longest my hair has been in my 26 years on this Earth, lol.  Let's get it!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm so glad so many ladies are joining this challenge. Who knew so many people were in the same boat??? That just makes the support that much better. When we're ready to scream and give up, we can just come back up in here and someone will shake some sense back into us


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> I agree. I love open challenges.
> 
> *Challenge for 2012 that opened in 2010 and was closed before 2011 erplexed... Just a small vent. Carry on*


 
true true...I feel your pain!


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ thanks for that tip about making lines on pics for goal lengths. I've been trying to figure out how to do that for the longest time! Since it's been quiet at work tonight I've been making SL,APL and BSL lines all ova my length check pics.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ so I guess we can expect lines on your pics from now on???


----------



## bajandoc86

Yep! Well....that might spark people to point out the inaccuracies of my lines and hence my length. Ya know my SL line might be determined to be ear length.  imma stop being ridiculous now.


----------



## esi.adokowa

*Current hair length*
shoulder length

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
relaxed

*APL goal month*
december 2012

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
trying to keep it simple.
i have wash days on wednesdays and sundays.
on wash days i shampoo with joico silk result or moisture recovery, condition with apHogee 2-minute or motions cpr for five minutes, rinse, and then deep condition under a shower cap overnight with joico silk result, joico moisture recovery, or CON deep conditioner.
i moisturize and seal as necessary, usually once a day.
i use cantu shea butter to moisturize, and i seal with grapeseed or sunflower oil. 

i'm currently in box braids without extensions, and i'll keep my hair styled like this for most of the winter i think.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
i'm trying to get my protein and moisture balanced, as well as up my vitamin game.
*Post a beginning picture*



NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??



my hair used to be a little long before it was relaxed, but it's been between shoulder length and armpit length ever since then


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ so I guess we can expect lines on your pics from now on???


 
And mine too. I didn't know what people were using and I refused to buy anything.

Going to try it on my SL picture tonight.  Thanks NikkiQ


----------



## faithVA

bajandoc86 said:


> Yep! Well....that might spark people to point out the inaccuracies of my lines and hence my length. Ya know my SL line might be determined to be ear length.  imma stop being ridiculous now.


 

oooh - I'm telling you trying to start some ....


----------



## Keedah

Count me in. I just had a much needed major trim and need to step my game up. 

Current length
collarbone length

APL Goal
June 2012

Regimen
Wash, deep condition and flat iron straight every two weeks. Moisturize and seal ends nightly with castor oil and length of hair with coconut oil or grapeseed oil. Style by setting with flexirods nightly. Megatek and castor oil mix on scalp 2-3 times a week. Multivitamin and biotin daily. Hair 360 Smoothing treatment every 12 weeks. Gonna try to incorporate more protective styles like updos and buns but enjoying wearing my hair out for now.

What do you plan on changing
Focusing on babying my ends and wearing it straight more often to combat SSK's and split ends which always force me to trim. Have a smoothing treatment in and also going to a stylist that specializes in haircare once a month. She gave me the bomb fresh fruit and honey deep conditioner last week. 

Pics in my avatar and siggy.


----------



## NikkiQ

Keedah welcome aboard. I  your hair color!!


----------



## afrofaithful

I'm in! Saving my spot to add pictures and info later...


----------



## faithVA

So I took my SL pictures from April and September and drew the line across them. I either stand crooked or my line drawing abilities is very sub par. But with the line I realize I was not SL in April and was just scraping SL in September. So the line is definitely helpful. 

So I will be measuring my progress from SL to APL from September and hopefully will hit it in April. And I will put the line on my starting pic for this challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^The line most def is a big help. I started using the lines when I was transitioning last year to see how much my hair had grown so I know how much NG I had. I think I used one when I claimed SL back in June. I haven't taken any length check pics since then. I probably will today when I blow my hair out. Should be fun seeing everyone's reactions when they see me with a blow out puff ponytail


----------



## NikkiQ

What is everyone doing this weekend with their hair? It's getting colder so I'm getting a bit braver when it comes to POSSIBLY wearing my hair out soon. That's a big maybe though.


----------



## kittenz

I'm going to co-wash, DC and play in my curlies until I have to put it all back in my bun for next week. I'll be 43 weeks post this weekend!

ETA: Maybe I'll straighten it for my birthday next Wednesday....hmmmm  I need length shots anyway.....


----------



## faithVA

I have my hair in twists as usual. But whatever I put on my twists last wash day has my hair as straight as when I straighten it  So I am in the process of trying to wet it enough to get it to curl up without causing it to tangle. Have a party Saturday night and want to wear a twist out. Curl baby, curl 

Then Sunday is wash day for me.


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> I'm going to co-wash, DC and play in my curlies until I have to put it all back in my bun for next week. *I'll be 43 weeks post this weekend!*
> 
> ETA: Maybe I'll straighten it for my birthday next Wednesday....hmmmm  I need lenght shots anyway.....


 
43 weeks??? That's great!! How long do you plan on transitioning for??



faithVA said:


> I have my hair in twists as usual. But whatever I put on my twists last wash day has my hair as straight as when I straighten it  So I am in the process of trying to wet it enough to get it to curl up without causing it to tangle. *Have a party Saturday night and want to wear a twist out. Curl baby, curl*
> 
> Then Sunday is wash day for me.


 
Yes...pics are a MUST with this curl baby,curl twist out young lady.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> 43 weeks??? That's great!! How long do you plan on transitioning for??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...pics are a MUST with this curl baby,curl twist out young lady.



I'm not promising pictures from this weekend. My camera is broken. But if someone in my party crew takes a good picture and post it on facebook I will post it.

I need to buy a good camera next time because my pics from the last camera came out sad.


----------



## AryaStarr258

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone doing this weekend with their hair? It's getting colder so I'm getting a bit braver when it comes to POSSIBLY wearing my hair out soon. That's a big maybe though.



I haven't quite decided yet. I REALLY want to wash and DC, because I love doing that, but I just did that Tuesday and I don't want to over-wash/condition my hair. Maybe I'll try and find a new style besides a bun? Or maybe I'll just try out some new products? I dunno...


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ said:


> 43 weeks??? That's great!! How long do you plan on transitioning for??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...pics are a MUST with this curl baby,curl twist out young lady.


 
I'm not sure but it'll be over soon   I was considering doing it b4 my birthday, but that got pushed back, then I considered waiting the full 12 months (52 weeks), but I think it'll be before then.  I kinda think I'll cut on Black Friday, it's a new moon that night and I sail for the Bahamas that Sunday.  Thinking of a curly twa for my vacay.


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone doing this weekend with their hair? It's getting colder so I'm getting a bit braver when it comes to POSSIBLY wearing my hair out soon. That's a big maybe though.



I think I'm going to wear a puff Sunday.  I bought some old school Prell to try to speed up the fading of this semi permanent midnight black in my hair that's been there since MAY!  28 washes and gone --- please!  Now I know that even if it's semi-permanent color, the 28 wash rules don't apply to black, ugh!

So I'll be experimenting with that and DC and of course playing with my new Hercules Sagemann combs!


----------



## Poutchi

Hey Y'all 
sidenote: ( I always wonder if my greetings are not a bit out there becuz i am french ...well after 3 others african languages...and still learning this wonderful language of english...)
So i am driving tonight to go see my sister for the week end ( yay)...7 hrs drive...And I plan to straigthen my hair tomorrow for the Muslim Aid Celebration we will be having on Sunday... It is going to be my first flat iron...since I big chopped that is.
So Any tips would be welcomed as to how to protect my curls and not to damage them would be greatly appreciated. I will make sure I log on tomorrow before I start the process ...Thanks!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

AryaStarr258 said:


> I haven't quite decided yet. I REALLY want to wash and DC, because I love doing that, but I just did that Tuesday and I don't want to over-wash/condition my hair. Maybe I'll try and find a new style besides a bun? Or maybe I'll just try out some new products? I dunno...


 
How about cowash and maybe a cute twist/braid out?



kittenz said:


> I'm not sure but it'll be over soon  I was considering doing it b4 my birthday, but that got pushed back, then I considered waiting the full 12 months (52 weeks), but I think it'll be before then. I kinda think I'll cut on Black Friday, it's a new moon that night and I sail for the Bahamas that Sunday. Thinking of a curly twa for my vacay.


 
I wanted to go the full 12 months, but totally caved and BC'd at 10 months 



Charla said:


> I think I'm going to wear a puff Sunday. I bought some old school Prell to try to speed up the fading of this semi permanent midnight black in my hair that's been there since MAY! 28 washes and gone --- please! Now I know that even if it's semi-permanent color, the 28 wash rules don't apply to black, ugh!
> 
> So I'll be experimenting with that and DC and of course playing with my new Hercules Sagemann combs!


 
What color do you have now? I bought another reddish color to help with these horrible roots I'm rockin right now 



Poutchi said:


> Hey Y'all
> sidenote: ( I always wonder if my greetings are not a bit out there becuz i am french ...well after 3 others african languages...and still learning this wonderful language of english...)
> So i am driving tonight to go see my sister for the week end ( yay)...7 hrs drive...And I plan to straigthen my hair tomorrow for the Muslim Aid Celebration we will be having on Sunday... It is going to be my first flat iron...since I big chopped that is.
> So Any tips would be welcomed as to how to protect my curls and not to damage them would be greatly appreciated. I will make sure I log on tomorrow before I start the process ...Thanks!!!


 
"Hey Y'all" is totally fine with me. I'm from the South so I hear it all the time lol. The best advice I have for you is to do a LONG moisturizing DC prior to flat ironing, thorough detangling session, blow dry on a low heat with a heat protectant and then apply more heat protectant before using the flat iron. Hope that helps!!


----------



## Charla

faithVA said:


> And mine too. I didn't know what people were using and I refused to buy anything.
> 
> Going to try it on my SL picture tonight.  Thanks NikkiQ




I refused to buy anything either.  I made this length check shirt back in Sept.  The numbers represent how many inches my hair is from the top of my ears down.  So I need to reach 18.5" to be MBL.  My APL will fall approx. between the 12.5 and 13.5 line.  I'm going to measure my hair with it for the first time in December when I flat iron.


----------



## Charla

Poutchi said:


> *Hey Y'all*
> sidenote: ( I always wonder if my greetings are not a bit out there becuz i am french ...well after 3 others african languages...and still learning this wonderful language of english...)
> So i am driving tonight to go see my sister for the week end ( yay)...7 hrs drive...And I plan to straigthen my hair tomorrow for the Muslim Aid Celebration we will be having on Sunday... It is going to be my first flat iron...since I big chopped that is.
> So Any tips would be welcomed as to how to protect my curls and not to damage them would be greatly appreciated. I will make sure I log on tomorrow before I start the process ...Thanks!!!



I likey!  You're channeling my home state Texas!

Here's a thread I started about flat ironing help.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=571657

And here's a few more links to some helpful info.  This video and this video go together.  And this thread by westNDNbeauty.


----------



## kittenz

It's sooo hard... The first 8 months flew by no incidents no urges then I get to 9 months and started drooling at the thought of scissors.  All those blasted YT BC videos!! It's like self deprivation not to chop it now but I will wait (only because I've already missed the new moon month )  

@ nikkiQ are your BC pics posted anywhere?


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> What color do you have now? I bought another reddish color to help with these horrible roots I'm rockin right now



The only color I have in now is the midnight black by Natural Instincts.  And it's actually only on the top half of my head.  I did it to blend in better with some wigs I bought.  But now it's a total fail because my natural color has grown out, so the top 1/3 of my hair is my natural color (which is med-dark brown with hints of red), middle 1/3 is a washed out midnight black, ugh!  and the bottom 1/3 is my natural color.  And this midnight black is holding on for dear life!  TACKY!  And I'm still wearing my puff! 


But really with the puff, the color difference isn't nearly as drastic as when I first put that color in.


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> It's sooo hard... The first 8 months flew by no incidents no urges then I get to 9 months and started drooling at the thought of scissors. All those blasted YT BC videos!! It's like self deprivation not to chop it now but I will wait (only because I've already missed the new moon month )
> 
> @ nikkiQ are your BC pics posted anywhere?


 
kittenz I started a thread with pics. here's the link

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=529583


----------



## bibs

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone doing this weekend with their hair? It's getting colder so I'm getting a bit braver when it comes to POSSIBLY wearing my hair out soon. That's a big maybe though.



I'll probably Cowash and moisturize then braid it up until wash day (Tuesday). I want to put in mini twists but don't think i'll find enough time.

Sent from my Droid Incredible II


----------



## SkySurfer

still twisted up in twist extensions


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone doing this weekend with their hair? It's getting colder so I'm getting a bit braver when it comes to POSSIBLY wearing my hair out soon. That's a big maybe though.


 
Not sure yet but my hair sure needs both a good protein and a moisturizing conditioning treatment, so I will most likely be giving myself these treatments. I know for sure I will not be wearing my hair out for the holidays. Wigs are going to be my hair's best friend. I'm gonna be ps'ing my hair for a looooooooong while.


----------



## NikkiQ

Another night is creeping by and I still haven't blown out my hair. I'm such a lazy butt


----------



## TriniJaNY

So APL will be the longest my hair will ever be and then when that happens you can't tell me nuttin. lol.
For the weekend I plan on washing my hair and putting it in two french braids or my normal twist out. I have no idea what else to do with it that doesn't cause too much manipulation.
Can anyone suggest a protein treatment for a fine hair natural?


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone doing this weekend with their hair? It's getting colder so I'm getting a bit braver when it comes to POSSIBLY wearing my hair out soon. That's a big maybe though.


 
I'm going to steam my hair this weekend. I've been putting it off for a while now. I haven't steamed my hair since it started breaking off this past summer. I also need to rebraid my hair but I think I'm going to wait until the weekend before the holiday to rebraid.


----------



## Firstborn2

Aggie said:


> Not sure yet but my hair sure needs both a good protein and a moisturizing conditioning treatment, so I will most likely be giving myself these treatments. I know for sure I will not be wearing my hair out for the holidays. Wigs are going to be my hair's best friend. *I'm gonna be ps'ing my hair for a looooooooong while*.


 
At the bolded this will be me as well. I'm serious about ending 2012 at BSL.


----------



## Rossy2010

Steaming my hair right now, I might to a rollerset so as I can do a length check. Then put it in braids. I will be PSing until my next length check in January.


----------



## skraprchik

My hair grew a lot better back when I was getting it wet at least twice a week.  This week I started that up again, along with keeping it in a updo daily.  I just got it wet and conditioned in the shower on Wednesday (not a co-wash).  I'm still shampooing weekly and will be doing that today, along with a DC and putting it in fat twists to dry.


----------



## bajandoc86

I have had the sudden urge to wear my hair out of braids. I wanna try so many styles etc that I see on youtube.....BUT the manipulation. I really wanna make APL in 2012. Sigh


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^what styles have you seen that you want to try bajandoc86?


----------



## Missdelicious1

Thanks NikkiQ for creating this challenge!  Here's my info:

*Current hair length*
SL

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Texlaxed

*APL goal month*
Hoping to be APL by March

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
-Cleansing hair once or twice a week with HairOne, sulfate-free shampoo or diluted shampoo.
-DCing with every wash. Alternating between protein and moisture DCs.
-Rollersetting, airdrying, low heat (heat pass once a month or every other month)
-Major PSing....mostly buns and wigs
-Relax every 3 months at a minimum (I'm aiming for my first 4 month stretch currently)
-I just started using Megatek 2-3x a week.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
PSing is a major change for me because I love wearing my hair out, but it's taken so long for me to reach my goal of APL that I've decided to PS my way there.  Also, I've never used growth aids before (and never wanted to), but I am now giving megatek a chance and seeing where it takes me.

*Post a beginning picture*
I'll post one in December


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks for joining Missdelicious1


----------



## Evolving78

i'm sitting under the dryer now and i really don't have time for this.  i need to be trying to get out of here for work really soon.  guess i will be putting my makeup on in the car.  im going to sit here for another 15 mins and that's it.  please let my hair look nice today.


----------



## transitioning?

TriniJaNY said:


> So APL will be the longest my hair will ever be and then when that happens you can't tell me nuttin. lol.
> For the weekend I plan on washing my hair and putting it in two french braids or my normal twist out. I have no idea what else to do with it that doesn't cause too much manipulation.
> Can anyone suggest a protein treatment for a fine hair natural?



TriniJaNY how do u get your french braids to look neat? My hair ends up looking like a fuzzy mound not a braid

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Charla

So I think for sure MSM is loosening my texture (and it seems to be softening it in some areas.)  I'm not sure how I feel about this.  I L-O-V-E my curls, but I also love the outstanding benefits of MSM for my whole body and face.

I guess a looser texture wouldn't be so bad, but it also seems I'm losing some of my clumping curls.  I love how the curls clump together.  But in the areas where the curl pattern is loosening, the clumping is also going away.   Now in those areas, it's more like a wave effect with smallish ripples.  I guess that's the best way to describe it.

Ugh, I don't know if I should stop taking the MSM.  I really don't want to because of all the other benefits of it.  But then again, I know your body uses MSM where it's needed, so maybe my texture was "supposed" to be a little looser anyway????  erplexed  This is very perplexing and more than a little upsetting, especially if ya'll ever seen any of my other posts where I describe my curls and how much I love them.  Even my "perfect o's" are going away.



> I LOOOVVVVEEEE my texture!!!
> 
> I've honestly thought to myself and verbally told my sister "I can't BELIEVE this is my hair!" And she said, "I know! Makes you wonder why we ever got relaxers in the first place!!"
> 
> I don't think I can specify exactly what "type" it is because I have spirals that will fit a sharpie marker and a pencil, some that are straight, some that are perfect o's, some that look like stretched springs...it's such a variety! And I LOVE it!
> 
> I think in sum, it's probably closer to what some consider 4a. It's fat and thick! And did I mention I LOVE IT?!!!
> 
> I don't know what else to say...I just LOVE it!




...just a rant...


----------



## dianalfis

This is my first post (hope I'm doing it right...lol).  I've been a lurker but decided to join today. Yay me!   I'm SL and hope to be APL next year so this is the challenge for me.

Current hair length - SL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd  - Relaxed
APL goal month - end of June 2012
Current Reggie and styling choices - cowash once a week, shampoo once a week, deep condition 2x a week. M&S 2x a day. Relax no less than every 8 weeks.  Airdry and pincurl.
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Once my hair (pincurls) start to touch my shoulders consistently, I'll start wearing buns at least 30-50% of the time. More updos, too.
Post a beginning picture - I will post a beginning pic closer to Dec (and likely after my next relaxer).

Thanks!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome dianalfis 

Glad that you decided to make your post here with us


----------



## fiyahwerks

I'm in. 

~Current 
SL

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Transitioning

~APL goal month
December 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices
CW 1-3x a week, No Heat, DC weekly. Braid my hair up in 2 french braids using butters or creams, seal w/avocado oil and put on my wig. In January, I think I'm getting braids. So for 2012, wigs, braids, wash-n-gos and maybe a sew-in for protective styling.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Incorporating bi-weekly hot oil treatments with avocado oil and tea tree oil for the winter months.

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ I was looking at some youtube vids from SimplyYounique and Sareca....I would love to do those twist out styles. I can keep them in for a week at a time, but I'd still have to manipulate my strands once a week. I'm a lil unsure of how much handling my strands can tolerate without adverse effect.


----------



## NaturallySweet73

Im a longtime lurker, but i want to get in on this! 

~Current hair length
Past Full shoulder length but not quite APL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural
~APL goal month
May 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Co-washing weekly, sealing with castor oil instead of the current olive, Protien Treatment once per month, DC when ever I need it.  Styling choices:  2 strand twists, twist outs, protective styling
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
sealing my ends and Trimming every 2 to 3 months as needed.  
~Post a beginning picture
December 2011 will mark 2 years natural for me and I will be checking my length.  I would like to post then


----------



## Imani

~Current hair length- SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd-  Natural
~APL goal month-  April 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices-  Half wigs/twists/twistouts; low manipulation, heat about 5 times/year. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?- Adding more protein to try to control splitting ends. Possibly trimming/dusting more. 
~Post a beginning picture- Getting my hair done in a couple of weeks, will add pics then

eta: pic as of Nov 21, 2011


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:


> @NikkiQ I was looking at some youtube vids from SimplyYounique and Sareca....I would love to do those twist out styles. I can keep them in for a week at a time, but I'd still have to manipulate my strands once a week. I'm a lil unsure of how much handling my strands can tolerate without adverse effect.


 
bajandoc86 I look at SimplyYounique too and  the styles that she does. I don't think manipulating your hair once a week is bad at all. Lots of people go through the motions on wash day anyway, so why not just throw in some extra time to put in some twists for the week?


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ that's very true. I know at some point in this journey I have to find the balance between PS/wearing my hair out/avoiding breakage and lack of retention. Plus...I just want to learn to do new stuff. My friends I haven't seen since university were AMAZED that I even wash my own hair now...far less that I can cornrow. 

I think for the new year...I will have a period of 4-6 weeks between braid installs so I can have enough time to try new styles.

2010 - was the year of weight loss
2011 - year of healthier hair
2012 will be the year of healthy, longer hair that I will learn to do cute styles with AND getting my makeup game ON. (been checking out the makeup forum...them ladies got skills!)


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'm planning on TRYING to learn how to style my own hair so I can wear it out more. As it gets longer, I think I'll want to try out a few of the styles I've seen on YT ladies that had full SL/APL hair that just doesn't look how on shorter hair 

I think once a week manipulation to do twists or braids for outs won't affect you hair at all as long as it's not overkill, ya know?


----------



## bajandoc86

Yep. I agree.faithVA where you at? Hope your sunday is going well.


----------



## skraprchik

I ended up doing a flexi-rod set this morning. It's my first attempt and I learned a lot, namely that I forgot how long I have to sit under the dryer! 2 hrs is a long time. Maybe if I can really get into the rollers and flexi-rods I'll get myself a Pibbs and cut down on drying time.


----------



## KeraKrazy

I'm IN!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

~Current hair length- SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd- relaxed
~APL goal month- Dec 2012 (I'm a slow grower )
~Current Reggie and styling choices- Hiding my hair for winter with weaves/braids
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?- Adding more protein, no trimming til March, more exercise/healthy eating
~Post a beginning picture- hmmmmm soon as I figure out how


----------



## faithVA

bajandoc86 said:


> Yep. I [email protected]faithVA where you at? Hope your sunday is going well.


 
oooh no you didn't call me out bajandoc86. 

Girl I was getting my party on. Went to Bmore this weekend to hang out with my DC and Bmore Stepping family and had a BLAST. And my twist out was off the chain.

Naw I ain't go no pictures 

There's another in two weeks so will try to get a pic then. 

I'm back in VA. So stalling but need to get to my wash day hair regimen. Probably going to play in my hair a bit to see if its long enough to bun.


----------



## bajandoc86

Wow! Sounds awesome. @faithVA Girl you need a .......talmbout you ain't gots no pitchas. What products did you use for your twistout? Yes, a fass mi a fass inna yuh bizness (as the J'cans would say).


----------



## faithVA

bajandoc86 said:


> Wow! Sounds awesome. @faithVA Girl you need a .......talmbout you ain't gots no pitchas. What products did you use for your twistout? Yes, a fass mi a fass inna yuh bizness (as the J'cans would say).


 
I told y'all friday I wasn't going to have any pitchas.  You can check the record.

I haven't repeated these steps so I will have to try it again to make sure this works a second time. And I wear my twist for a week so its not an overnight twist out.

Washed (mud wash)
Conditioned (AOHSR + Zuresh Conditioner + flax seed oil) - 2 hours
Zuresh Leave-in
Sprayed with SM Mist
Twisted with KCCC
Wore a week and moistured with SM Mist and sealed with sunflower oil + shea butter mix
Sprayed hair with water starting 2 days prior to twistout to make my twist curl up.


----------



## bajandoc86

That last step....I've never thought of doing that. *tucks away tip for future reference* I hope it works out again for you!


----------



## gennatay

I'm in, I need inspiration!

Current hair length- NL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd- Natural

APL goal month- Dec 2012 -Longest my hair has ever been.

Current Reggie and styling choices- 
*Current Products
*
Cleanse: CD Rosemary Mint Shampoo
Deep Condition: Aussie 3 Minute Miracle or CD Hair Elixir
Co-Wash: Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Conditioner
Leave in: KK Knot Today
Wash N Go: KK Curling Custard
Twist: CD Hair Milk
Seal: Coconut Oil or CD Hair Balm
Ayuverdic Treatments


What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?- More protective styles

Post a beginning picture- coming soon


----------



## Guyaneek

Thanks for this!  I was waiting to get to a computer (rather than my cellphone) to enter this.  


~Current hair length - Just below shoulder length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - completely natural
~APL goal month - April 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices co wash 2xs per week, shampoo monthly, (considering adding that mud wash), henna every 1-2 weeks, dc every wash, MTG, bunning and twist outs.  I will post a pic of my hair in January when I take out braids.  No length checks before then.  Consistent vitamin regi
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I don't plan to change much.  Just being more consistent and tracking my progress more faithfully.  I can't wait to return to APL and beyond, this time fully natural! 
~Post a beginning picture
ETA photos ~
these were taken last weekend.  I straightened myself and I don't do well with heat.  It isn't the best straightening job honestly:
I'm sorry...I have no clue how to turn these things!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll be sure to update the list in the morn when I get to a comp. 

Blew out my hair today (too comical) and after 4hrs...my twists are done! Thank you jeebus. I hope they last me at least 2 weeks. I'm pretty proud of myself.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## growingbrown

I want to join this challenge! 

 ~Current hair length - collar bone
 ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural
 ~APL goal month - maybe March
~Current Reggie and styling choices - wash once or twice a week with steam treatments. mini twists and twistouts 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? No changes. 
~Post a beginning picture - will post later


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to do my best to stretch my relaxer until the middle or end of Jan.  so i am going to start setting my hair on larger rollers too.  i dc'ed my hair this past weekend and i am dc'ing again today.  i won't do it again until Friday.  also, i am using more protein, but not hardcore. i am using Ovation and Aphogee 2 min, and i'm using Keracare Humecto for moisture.


----------



## LadyRaider

I guess I'll give this a try. erplexed


~Current hair length: Full Shoulder Length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
~APL goal month: May (trim in early February)
~Current Reggie and styling choices: 
Wash/Deep Condition and Braid on Sunday Evening.
Banana clip braid out puffs, donut buns, French braids. Spray moisture and rebraid (gently) each night. 
CoWash on Thursday Evening - French Braid(s) that will I will not manipulate until Sunday evening (unless special event comes up.)
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?  Less manipulation (Thursday-Sunday)
~Post a beginning picture
I know I probably needed more trimmed already. Will trim in early Feb!


----------



## LadyRaider

NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??



I was probably APL as a child through high school.


----------



## NikkiQ

why the face LadyRaider ? You got this!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Did my first set of twists!!!


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

~_Current hair length_ *Full SL*
_~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd_ *RELAXED*
_~APL goal month_ *APRIL*
_~Current Reggie and styling choices_ *Salon 2x a month for a wash set.*
*Salon every 8-12 weeks for touch up. **Mega-Tek scalp mix 1-2 a week. Moisturize when needed(Argon Oil, ORS Olive Oil).*
_~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?_ *Start an maintain my exercise and hair regimine, Drink more water,Taking Vitamins,.*
_~Post a beginning picture_
*Picture will be posted Saturday November 12,2011*


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Did my first set of twists!!!


 
Thoughs look nice NikkiQ, nice and plump! How long are you going to keep them in?


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> Did my first set of twists!!!



Very pretty!  I think I want to try this.  Any good YT tutorials you recommend?  So you do a blow out first?  What products are you using, and how long should this set of twists last? --- of to YT (although I'm supposed to cleaning my house!)

NikkiQ


----------



## indarican

~Current hair length
I am currently CBL on the sides and barely touching my back in the back of my head, I am just below my eyebrow in the front.... Not sure what my currently length really is...
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
for the first time sine i was 7... !!!! 100% natural!!
~APL goal month
I would like to make it by august, but ill take december!!!
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Well my current reggie is cowashing at least 5 days a week, moisturizing and sealing with cantu shea butter leave in and all natural shea butter, DC at least once every 2 weeks with a light protien. Finger detangle daily, Combing very rarely and only with gobs and gobs of conditioner. NO HEAT! sporatic MTG use, when I remember which has not been too often :-/
The only style i can do is a puff! but i like it, lets me break out the fancy earings and makeup.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I will be getting my first professional blow out/flat iron and MAYBE trim at APL
~Post a beginning picture
January first i will post a starting pic! in the no length check till DEC 31 challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ

Firstborn2 said:


> Thoughs look nice @NikkiQ, nice and plump! How long are you going to keep them in?


 Thanks! Firstborn2. I'm gonna try to keep them in for 2-3 weeks, but we'll see. I might get tired of them and want to do them again in a while or I'll want to see what my hair will look like in a twist out lol



Charla said:


> Very pretty! I think I want to try this. Any good YT tutorials you recommend? So you do a blow out first? What products are you using, and how long should this set of twists last? --- of to YT (although I'm supposed to cleaning my house!)
> 
> @NikkiQ


 
I did a blow out first, but most ladies just stretch their hair prior to twisting. I lurked in the Twist challenge that faithVA started and got lots of good tips. I used Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie and Hairveda Whipped Gelly for hold. Hopefully these will last me 2-3 weeks. If I don't cowash, they should be fine.


----------



## AmyRose92

*~Current hair length*: Full SL/CL
~Relaxed/*Natural*/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*~APL goal month*: December
~*Current Reggie and styling choices*: Two-strand twists under wigs, moisturize every other day, wash and overnight DC 1 x week, 10000mcg biotin per day
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Less manipulation, dusting more frequently, sealing my ends daily, more exercise, consistent daily water intake, healthy diet
*~Post a beginning picture*
[Will post in a month!]


----------



## AmyRose92

*Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??

*YES! All my life, I've never been past SL (this--CBL--is the longest my hair has ever been!). I don't know how long my hair was as a child but I had a relaxer at the age of 5 and my hair never really bounced back after that until my BC. I can't wait to get there so that I can show my hair off!


----------



## Evolving78

Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??

i will be revisiting again.  my official goal is MBL.  i have dreams about my hair being that length.  i can't wait.  i keep thinking about going out on the town with my man, wearing a hot red dress, and having my hair swinging!


----------



## BlessedRN prof

Current lengths! Shoulder length to collar bone in the front and shoulder to ? not quite armpit length in the back.  I've had surprising growth this year so hopefully it will continue!
co-wash 2-3 times weekly alternating Nexxus humectress with cream of nature, and Chi conditioners, Shampoo every 2 weeks alternating Nioxin with cream of nature and Ojon.
Leave ins neutrogena silk and argan oil and hair foam wrap lotion.


----------



## NikkiQ

Come on in ladies!!! 

For those reaching APL for the first time, what is the first thing on your list of things to do when hitting that milestone? Flat iron and swang so much you hurt your neck? Curlformers set? Throw a party?


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??


 

THIS WILL BE THE LONGEST!!! im so excited. My ultimate hair dream is to have a thick ponytail of natural blown out hair down to my butt!! 
I have wanted this since i first read the book rapunzel many many years ago. My ideas never changed, i still want it but now i know that with LHCF and proper hair care i can get it!!!!!

look for me in 5 years!!! ima be flippin my hair all over the place...lol


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ said:


> Come on in ladies!!!
> 
> For those reaching APL for the first time, what is the first thing on your list of things to do when hitting that milestone? Flat iron and swang so much you hurt your neck? Curlformers set? Throw a party?


 
it will be my first professional blow out since my BC and im going to be SWANGIN till i sweat and all the curlies come back...


----------



## tiredbeauty

NikkiQ said:


> Come on in ladies!!!
> 
> For those reaching APL for the first time, what is the first thing on your list of things to do when hitting that milestone? Flat iron and swang so much you hurt your neck? Curlformers set? Throw a party?



Hahaha I think I'll flat iron it and wear it straight for about a week and swang the heck out of it...and once I'm in my neck brace, I'll go back to twists and twist outs!


----------



## tiredbeauty

NikkiQ said:


> Did my first set of twists!!!



They look great! Awesome job!


----------



## Poutchi

Thanks ladies for your replies . 
I started the flat Ironning process but chickened out of it... But it was also becuz I didn t have much time and would have needed to rush it thru. Result: I have a blown out afro type of thing going one and I have an african fabric head wrap to go along with my outfit . 
I think I might take the opportunuity and just go ahead and put single braids without extensions in. I have a puff today and will take a picture...So I will not have a straight hair beginning picture after all...Oh welll


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ those twists are absolutely juicy!!! Love 'em 

Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??

This will be my FIRST TIME EVER reaching APL  This to majority of people that I know, is what they consider 'long hair', and it will be a great accomplishment to be a part of the 'long hair' (by normal ppl not LHCF standard's) crew.

For those reaching APL for the first time, what is the first thing on your list of things to do when hitting that milestone? Flat iron and swang so much you hurt your neck? Curlformers set? Throw a party?

I'm not sure what I will do. Prob take a million pics and be feelin' maself.


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks so much ladies!! That means a lot b/c this is the first time my twists or braids were not a super hot fuzzy, frizzy, can of biscuit mess. faithVA is the main reason they came out the way they did. She talked me through it a week or so ago and told me to try gel and I did.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks so much ladies!! That means a lot b/c this is the first time my twists or braids were not a super hot fuzzy, frizzy, can of biscuit mess. @faithVA is the main reason they came out the way they did. She talked me through it a week or so ago and told me to try gel and I did.


 
Say wah now? Huh? Someone rang?

And I thought you were mad at me after those emails. On that particular day I was in one of my, Move it soldier, Get it together, Tough it out moods. 

I'm glad it worked out and you now have a new hairstyle added to your arsenal. 

Loved the funny face blow out pic. Like I said you look different every time.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I've been told I have a very expressive face lol. I think bajandoc86 got the biggest laugh of them all from that pic


----------



## bajandoc86

Chile I was cuttin' UP looking at that pic. That expression on your face was priceless!


----------



## NikkiQ

Did I miss anyone's name on the challenger list???


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> Come on in ladies!!!
> 
> For those reaching APL for the first time, what is the first thing on your list of things to do when hitting that milestone? Flat iron and swang so much you hurt your neck? Curlformers set? Throw a party?




I'm going to get some real family portraits made (likely at the beach!)  By the time I reach APL, I'll have it flat ironed, and since I'm on my weight loss game, I'm going to look FANTASTIC!  Yes, I said it!


And, I'm so psyched about hitting SL that now all my other lengths seem super attainable now!

_Why does my mind CONSTANTLY dream of signing up for a BSB 2012 challenge?!?_


----------



## AryaStarr258

NikkiQ said:


> Come on in ladies!!!
> 
> For those reaching APL for the first time, what is the first thing on your list of things to do when hitting that milestone? Flat iron and swang so much you hurt your neck? Curlformers set? Throw a party?



First, I'll swang it like it's nobody's business, see how many of my cousins want to weave check me, bun it up and drool at how full it is, then chill out till I hit BSL.

But this is only tentative. A party MAY be in the works...

ETA: The cousins remark isn't meant to sound conceited. They tend to try to weave check me and my sister all the time, whether our hair is long or not erplexed. I'm just excited because once I hit APL, they'll have a reason to, and I won't let them!


----------



## NikkiQ

I think once we hit APL, we'll be unstoppable! This is the longest distance between lengths that we have to deal with. Every thing else for me is between 2-3" after reaching APL.


----------



## transitioning?

NikkiQ said:


> I think once we hit APL, we'll be unstoppable! This is the longest distance between lengths that we have to deal with. Every thing else for me is between 2-3" after reaching APL.



Same for me. Im so ready for BSL just 5 more inches in the back. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ

transitioning? said:


> Same for me. Im so ready for BSL just 5 more inches in the back.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
Oooh I haven't even measured how far til BSL. Might have to do that when I get home


----------



## JJamiah

I am super excited for all the women who are reaching lengths they felt were unattainable. 

Makes me smile to know that your reaching your goals and reaching further.


----------



## Charla

AryaStarr258 said:


> First, I'll swang it like it's nobody's business, see how many of my cousins want to weave check me, bun it up and drool at how full it is, then chill out till I hit BSL.
> 
> But this is only tentative. A party MAY be in the works...
> 
> ETA: The cousins remark isn't meant to sound conceited. They tend to try to weave check me and my sister all the time, whether our hair is long or not erplexed. I'm just excited because once I hit APL, they'll have a reason to, and I won't let them!




I get what you're saying about your cousins!  Weave check me, honey!


----------



## 3jsmom

I want in!!! I will add my info later, I am slowly creeping to APL, I would love to be fully there next year.


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> I think once we hit APL, we'll be unstoppable! This is the longest distance between lengths that we have to deal with. Every thing else for me is between 2-3" after reaching APL.



I did some measuring last night.  It's not 100% accurate (I'm sure I'm off about 0.5" because I didn't have help), but I need about 

4" to get to APL, after that I need

3" more to get to BSB (not BSL), then I need 

3" more to get to MBL, my ultimate goal!

If I can maintain my 0.75" monthly and retain it all, then in 5.5 months I should be APL so that would be May.

And should hit BSB by September!

oooooooooooooooooh, sounds like a plan!!!

Time to tighten up my reggie asap!


----------



## NikkiQ

Charla you're making me want to really go home and measure lol


----------



## cinnespice

NikkiQ said:


> Come on in ladies!!!
> 
> For those reaching APL for the first time, what is the first thing on your list of things to do when hitting that milestone? Flat iron and swang so much you hurt your neck? Curlformers set? Throw a party?


I will get a professional blow out and swang my hair like i don't care and probably go to dinner to celebrate.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I am in! Thanks for starting this challenge NikkiQ  Charla- You made me measure too with all your fancy numbers  I have been trying to avoid giving in to  my length check obsession  We are pretty much at the same point  I have 4" until APL, so my goal is to achieve this by mid-June 2012.  I guess I finally feel comfortable claiming SL  I better go and add my name to the list of November graduates in that challenge...I've always been cautious about claiming anything 'round these parts  I'll be back to fill out the official list of everything


----------



## fiyahwerks

NikkiQ said:


> Come on in ladies!!!
> 
> For those reaching APL for the first time, what is the first thing on your list of things to do when hitting that milestone? Flat iron and swang so much you hurt your neck? Curlformers set? Throw a party?



I was APL when I was a wee little one. But that's the longest I remembered my hair.

When I hit APL, I'm buying me that Hana Elite Flat Iron Package.  My current flat irons (Hot Tools), are craptastic and I'm getting ready to send them to the salvation army for a new home.

I may venture into the rollerset world once I can get a hood dryer. I had one of those cheap ones set on fire one time when I was in high school and it has scarred me for life. Would bonnet dryers work with rollersets?


----------



## Charla

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I am in! Thanks for starting this challenge NikkiQ  Charla- You made me measure too with all your fancy numbers  I have been trying to avoid giving in to  my length check obsession  *We are pretty much at the same point  I have 4" until APL,* so my goal is to achieve this by mid-June 2012.  I guess I finally feel comfortable claiming SL  I better go and add my name to the list of November graduates in that challenge...I've always been cautious about claiming anything 'round these parts  I'll be back to fill out the official list of everything



Cool! LilMissSunshine5  We can keep tabs on each other's progress.  I'm looking forward to flat ironing in Dec.  I'll be posting those results here as my starting pics for this challenge and as my ending pic the 2" in 4 months End of Year challenge

Chile' I ain't cautious about claiming lengths -- as was so aptly said before, "Hater gonna hate!"  The can be mad all over again when I'm APL!


----------



## Gemini350z

I was going to actually try for BSL in 2012, but I am really not comfortable with that.  So what I will like to aim for is maybe being FULL APL, meaning.  ALL (if not MOST) of my hair will be at APL! I know the back portion of my hair maybe at BSL by then but, I am actually trying to grow out these sides and the front, which tend to give me the most issues.  I feel like I am always fighting with this part of my hair. lol and it never grows.

Therefore, I hope to be FULL APL by December 2012!


----------



## Poutchi

When I reach APL... I will be swinging those mini twists with my own hair like never seen before!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Don't hurt nobody!


----------



## kittenz

My hair plans were spolied this weekend.  I wanted/needed to DC but a migraine kept me from moving all of Saturday and Sunday.  I don't feel like it but I'll do it tonight when I get home since I'm feeling better.

I love how active this thread is!! NikkiQ I love your twist!


----------



## indarican

kittenz said:


> My hair plans were spolied this weekend. I wanted/needed to DC but a migraine kept me from moving all of Saturday and Sunday. I don't feel like it but I'll do it tonight when I get home since I'm feeling better.
> 
> I love how active this thread is!! @NikkiQ I love your twist!


 
Im happy you are feeling better!


----------



## kittenz

^^^Thank you!  I'm happy too


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> My hair plans were spolied this weekend. I wanted/needed to DC but a migraine kept me from moving all of Saturday and Sunday. I don't feel like it but I'll do it tonight when I get home since I'm feeling better.
> 
> I love how active this thread is!! @NikkiQ I love your twist!


 
Thanks!!!! kittenz. Tell that migraine to :hardslap: get outta here!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Now y'all gots me itching to get a tape measure out. I shall RESIST!!!


----------



## Evolving78

i really need to find the energy to get these kiddies to bed and roller set my hair.  i can't go another day with this plastic cap and scarf on my head.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^how often do you do a roller set? Your siggy hair is GAWJUS!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## esi.adokowa

esi.adokowa said:


> *Current hair length*
> shoulder length
> 
> *Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
> relaxed
> 
> *APL goal month*
> december 2012



So barring a major setback, I should hit apl soon! 
I've been redoing my braids "nonie-style", and I decided to flat iron a section out of curiosity. 
I'm actually closer to apl than I thought.


----------



## transitioning?

esi.adokowa said:


> So barring a major setback, I should hit apl soon!
> I've been redoing my braids "nonie-style", and I decided to flat iron a section out of curiosity.
> I'm actually closer to apl than I thought.



Yup just might reach apl in the beg of the year

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Keedah

Looked at my ends today and saw splits...like I never trimmed them...urghh.

I think the fact that I cut them with any available pair of scissors may be contributing. Gotta get some quality shears.


----------



## skraprchik

esi.adokowa said:


> So barring a major setback, I should hit apl soon!
> I've been redoing my braids "nonie-style", and I decided to flat iron a section out of curiosity.
> I'm actually closer to apl than I thought.



Wow!  You're definitely almost there.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ummmm esi.adokowa you're a sneeze away from APL. You might not even make it to 2012 before claiming it


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ

thanks love! i roller set once or twice a week.  i didn't have the energy to do it last night, but i will wait until Friday.  



NikkiQ said:


> ^^how often do you do a roller set? Your siggy hair is GAWJUS!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NikkiQ

I think while my hair is in twists, I'm gonna dust my ends. they look pretty good, but I have a few straglers.


----------



## SkySurfer

Ok so I washed my hair, DC'd and now I'm roller setting, to straighten tomorrow. It's been a year since I've straightened, and last time I was at neck length or something. Hopefully I'll be apl or close to it ! Pictures to come , yo!


----------



## kittenz

Posting this for my own inspiration. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=360939 (Pics of ladies 2 years natural)

I'll be 23+ months post relaxer at the end of this challenge so it's doable!! Even if I only hair about 5 inches of hair now (not counting my relaxed ends).


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> Posting this for my own inspiration.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=360939 (Pics of ladies 2 years natural)
> 
> *I'll be 23+ months post relaxer at the end of this challenge so it's doable!!* Even if I only hair about 5 inches of hair now (not counting my relaxed ends).


 

It's very doable!!! I'll be 2 years post relaxer on April 23rd (is it bad that I remember the exact date) but only a year natural on Feb 25th. I can't wait to see what my hair is like after being natural for 2 years!!!


----------



## GIJane

I would like to join. 

~Current hair length- Somewhere between SL and APL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Texlaxed
~APL goal month- June 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices- Pre-poo, ayurveda, shampoo bar, deep condition, moisturize, no-heat, bun or braid
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? will tweak regimen as needed
~Post a beginning picture - ics:

I am trying to make it to BSL by the end of the year. :crossfingers::crossfingers:


----------



## NikkiQ

GIJane you look like you're grazing APL already!


----------



## GIJane

NikkiQ said:


> @GIJane you look like you're grazing APL already!


 
NikkiQ I am not quite there yet. I think because I had my hands on my hips it looks that way. I have about a inch to get there. Trust me. I hope to get there soon. I consider myself a slow grower. I started back on my vitamins. So we shall see how this pans out. As long as I keep babying my ends. I should hit APL by March. And hopefully BSB/BSL by the end of the year. I hope.


----------



## esi.adokowa

NikkiQ said:


> GIJane *you look like you're grazing APL already!*





GIJane said:


> NikkiQ I am not quite there yet. I think because I had my hands on my hips it looks that way. I have about a inch to get there. Trust me. I hope to get there soon. I consider myself a slow grower. I started back on my vitamins. So we shall see how this pans out. As long as I keep babying my ends. I should hit APL by March. And hopefully BSB/BSL by the end of the year. I hope.



I'm co-signing with the bolded..
i think you may be surprised if you take a picture with your arms by your sides!


----------



## GIJane

esi.adokowa said:


> I'm co-signing with the bolded..
> i think you may be surprised if you take a picture with your arms by your sides!


 
@esi.adokowa My hair doesn't quite reach APL when it has been flat iron. My sides are .75 from my arm pits plus my hair grows in a W. I put myself on a no heat regimen until the end of deployment. So I will not know until I relax in March/April.  I have a tattoo on my arm at the level of my armpits. So once my sides fall well below that then I would feel comfortable claiming APL.


----------



## carnivalapple

Thanks for tagging me. Haven't been on lately.

*Current hair length*
SL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural^^

*APL goal month*
Dec 21, 2012 

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Wash with Organix shampoo or CV ayurvedic shampoo
Co-wash in cornrows 
DC lots w/ anything I have but mainly Darcys Botanicals Deep Conditioner and Alter Ego Garlic.
And steam everyweek once my steamer arrives

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Coloring ._. I have a bit of a color obsession, gonna Manic panic the back of my hair and rebleach the front to a lighter color in December/Jan, since I'm not loving the orange and then thats it!><  No more color for quite a while...
Thats about the only change I need to make.

*Post a beginning picture*
Will do.


----------



## esi.adokowa

kittenz said:


> My hair plans were spolied this weekend.  I wanted/needed to DC but a migraine kept me from moving all of Saturday and Sunday.  I don't feel like it but I'll do it tonight when I get home since I'm feeling better.
> 
> *I love how active this thread is!!* NikkiQ I love your twist!



Me too!
So encouraging and fun!


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome to the best thread on EARTH carnivalapple !!!  Well I'm a little partial to it so that's just my opinion


----------



## lushcoils

Realistically, how many inches of hair minimum on average do you need at the beginning of January 2012 to make APL by December 2012? I'm thinking of joining this challenge, but wondering if I have enough hair to make it.


----------



## Charla

Time to put my hair back on lockdown! Called my hairbraider and got an appt for tomorrow!  Crown and Glory method in full effect!  Grow! Retain!  Grow!  Retain!


----------



## Charla

lushcoils said:


> Realistically, how many inches of hair minimum on average do you need at the beginning of January 2012 to make APL by December 2012? I'm thinking of joining this challenge, but wondering if I have enough hair to make it.



lushcoils
From my ears downward, I need about 12-13 inches.  So very conservatively, I'd say you need 6" in January to make it to 12" by December (accounting for a growth and retention of 0.5" monthly.)


----------



## Gemini350z

lushcoils said:


> Realistically, how many inches of hair minimum on average do you need at the beginning of January 2012 to make APL by December 2012? I'm thinking of joining this challenge, but wondering if I have enough hair to make it.


I think it really depends on a few different factors...growth rate, height, etc.


----------



## simplybeauty

~Current hair length
SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Relaxed
~APL goal month
I'm shooting for May (around graduation) but that may be a little ambitious 
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Wash and deep condition every week, M&S daily, Relax every 12 weeks or more, Low manipulation style (rollersets, bantu knot outs) and Protective styling (regular basic buns for right now, hoping to get into wigs around December) and minimal heat.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Nothing, I just started my hair journey on January 29th of this year and I think things are going smooth so I'll leave it be.
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## kittenz

lushcoils assumming you grow the average .5''/month you'd need at minimum 6'' less than your APL measurement to make it.  So if APL is 12'' on you, you'd need 6" or 18" you'd need 12"

HTH


----------



## KurlyNinja

Everything in me wants to join this challenge because I refuse to believe my hair is APL. But I'll be rooting from the sidelines cheering you all on each inch of the way!


----------



## kittenz

Miryoku why don't you believe it?  Are you not full APL or do you have hairnorexia?


----------



## KurlyNinja

kittenz said:


> @Miryoku why don't you believe it?  Are you not full APL or do you have hairnorexia?



I think a little of both. Since I BC'd I have natural layers so the front area is shorter than the back. And the APL I have in the back is just scraping APL as of now. I also only been pulling down random strands of hair to see where they stretch and I haven't fully flat ironed so I just refuse to believe it.


----------



## Aggie

Ok ladies I never posted my starting pic because I was waiting to get those crazy straggly ends off before I do. Afterall, I am also in the luscious ends challenge as well and had to take care of them asap - about 1.5 inches off today. 

I will be giving myself another good trim (possibly another 1-1.5 inches) in February or March so I should get to APL by the end of 2012. I was actually at APL before the trim.

In 2013, I am going hard after BSL for the 3rd and final time and I think I want to end the the pursuit of hair length there and just keep it thick and healthy.

Anyhoo, here is my starting point:


----------



## NikkiQ

VERY pretty hair Aggie!!!

Welcome simplybeauty 

Miryoku the door is always open if you decide to join


----------



## NikkiQ

Debating on whether or not I want to take my twists out already for a twist-out to wear to my niece's baby shower. 4hrs of work and only wear them a week. Only me


----------



## diadall

I think I have abnormally long shoulders.  because, I have been at SL so long.  

The other day I found one of my hairs on the sink and it was longer than I expected.  I even put it back to my scalp and rested it on my cheek to look at its length.  

Anyways, I know that when I get to APL it will look like I have really long hair because when I look at what it take to get there, thats a lot of hair.  

I am shooting as my goal APL in the front and BSL in the back.  APL in the front  is about 6-7 inches and I already a bit past shoulder (full shoulder maybe.)

I haven't uploaded pics in a while, I think I need to do that so you all can see where I am now.


----------



## 30something

After reexamining my hair there is little change I'll reach APL, my natural layers are something serious. I'm a good maybe 5 inches away? Not sure how practical that is with in a year. I'm good with retention just my hair grows very slow. hmmmm...


----------



## Evolving78

slept overnight with my protein conditioner in.  i did a hot oil treatment yesterday.  i liked how my hair felt strong after rinsing it out and shampooing.  i will be roller setting my hair this morning.  i can't wait to get my daily leave-in spray. i used to love that stuff.  it did wonders for my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 what leave in is that pray tell? Hmmm.....????


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ



NikkiQ said:


> shortdub78 what leave in is that pray tell? Hmmm.....????



it's called Phorme' from a company named Biostrand.  i got turned on to it back in Sept-Oct? 2002.  my hair was in bad shape.  i did so much to it.  i needed to get my hair in order, so i started going to Fantastic Sam's near my house.  they had the products there for retail.  my stylist suggested i use the system to get my hair in shape.  i used the basic program for almost a year until i started using Keracare when the salon just wanted to use their brand only.

 i used the leave-in spray daily.  it's a light mist, so it wasn't heavy or weighted down my hair.  i would use it on my wraps, or flex rod sets.  plus the oil called Fine' was great too.  i believe it is a protein based leave-in but it moisturized and strengthened my hair.  i was relaxed and had dyed my hair blonde.  a lot of folks were using it on here back in the day before i came to this board in 2004.  my hair was in great condition at the time and i just liked talking about all things hair related. i think the issue was that since it the products has protein in it, it was too much for some folks. but now that i am relaxed i need.

so i can't wait to start using it again.  i want to use it for the winter time.  i live in the Chicago Metro area, so the weather gets serious around here.  i found a salon that carries it near me.  their headquarters is not far either, but when i called i just got the voice mail.


----------



## collegeDoll

checkin in

sitting here deep conditioning watching Due Date with my heating cap (ORS Replenishing)


----------



## PaigeJessica

I'm in 

~Current hair length

*Shoulder length*

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd

*Natural!*

~APL goal month

*February for my birthday 
*
~Current Reggie and styling choices

*It's kind of all over the place right now. My hair's gotten to the point where it's doing its own thing and I have no idea how to reign it in. The ends are bad so I think I'm going to dust them tonight. I've been trying to keep my hair in twists but I've gotten lazy...*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?

*Stop ripping out knots. Stop ripping through dry hair. Stop being too lazy to DC once a week...*

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## cinnespice

Whoohooo steamer is being delivered today, I get to play with it this weekend. I hope this helps with the dryness.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall need to stop with all these good sounding products yall mentioning in here. Making the PJ in me want to try it out...but I'll fight it!

About time you came in here PaigeJessica. I was wondering where you were


----------



## PaigeJessica

I've been busy busy busy! It's a good thing I've been away too, this forum is too good at getting me to buy new products lol.


----------



## Aggie

20Something said:


> After reexamining my hair there is little change I'll reach APL, my natural layers are something serious. I'm a good maybe 5 inches away? Not sure how practical that is with in a year. I'm good with retention just my hair grows very slow. hmmmm...


 
Well I think you should remain hopeful 20Something. Make sure to always take your hair vitamins, drink lots of water and exercise as well. Keep your hair in protective styles as much as possible and just pop right in here when you need some motivation to keep going. You'll do well!



NikkiQ said:


> *VERY pretty hair* @Aggie!!!


Thank you so much NikkiQ.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Debating on whether or not I want to take my twists out already for a twist-out to wear to my niece's baby shower. 4hrs of work and only wear them a week. Only me


 

Girl please, I do that almost every week. I twist it up on Sunday and take them out on Friday. The more you practice and the longer your hair gets you will be able to reduce the time. Enjoy your twist out.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=146212 said:
			
		

> diadall[/USER];14615093]I think I have abnormally long shoulders.  because, I have been at SL so long.
> 
> The other day I found one of my hairs on the sink and it was longer than I expected. I even put it back to my scalp and rested it on my cheek to look at its length.
> 
> Anyways, I know that when I get to APL it will look like I have really long hair because when I look at what it take to get there, thats a lot of hair.
> 
> I am shooting as my goal APL in the front and BSL in the back. APL in the front is about 6-7 inches and I already a bit past shoulder (full shoulder maybe.)
> 
> I haven't uploaded pics in a while, I think I need to do that so you all can see where I am now.


 
You are saying that APL in the front is 6 to 7 more inches right? You aren't saying that the length of the hair in the front will be at APL when it is 7 inches right?

Because I am at 8" in the front and I am just a little past chin. So that statement is freaking me out


----------



## faithVA

[USER=147092 said:
			
		

> 20Something[/USER];14615135]After reexamining my hair there is little change I'll reach APL, my natural layers are something serious. I'm a good maybe 5 inches away? Not sure how practical that is with in a year. I'm good with retention just my hair grows very slow. hmmmm...


 
Even if you don't think you will make it, I have found its helpful to be in the challenge for the next length and the following one. Because it allows me to have another challenge to be involved in once I reach the first one.

So when you reach SL (congrats on your new challenge), then it will just give you the next step without having to wait until 2013. Just a thought.


----------



## 30something

Aggie said:


> Well I think you should remain hopeful @20Something. Make sure to always take your hair vitamins, drink lots of water and exercise as well. Keep your hair in protective styles as much as possible and just pop right in here when you need some motivation to keep going. You'll do well!



Thank you. I'm glad you say that because I've been SERIOUSLY slacking on my water and vitamin intake. I honestly feel that has been stunting my growth. Sad thing is I have stacks of vitamins waiting in kitchen and I forget to take them everyday.


----------



## NikkiQ

Loving all this encouragement ladies!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## KurlyNinja

NikkiQ I know you must be really close to APL already. Are you aiming for the begginning of the year to make APL? I cant wait to see you update at the end of the year since I know we transitioned around the same time.


----------



## longfroinghair

How Exciting! And Great Organization OP   I'm trying to reach full APL

Current Hair Length:  *Shoulder Length*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:  *Natural*
APL Goal Month:  *December 31st 2012*
Current Reggie and Styling Choices: * I Deep condition, blowdry and flat iron every weekend.  I Moisturize Daily.  that's about it...*.
What do you Plan on Changing (if anything) to make it to APL:  *I want to gradually lower my heat setting (from my current 425) if I can.  Also, learn to rollerset my natural hair.  Most Importantly.... I will take my vitamins lol! My hair and nails do not grow unless I take them* 

This is GREAT encouragement.  Even if I don't make it to full APL, I know it'll do me some good to post pics, keep up with updates, and everything else.


----------



## NikkiQ

Miryoku said:


> NikkiQ I know you must be really close to APL already. Are you aiming for the begginning of the year to make APL? I cant wait to see you update at the end of the year since I know we transitioned around the same time.



I'm giving myself som cushion and aiming for the summer. I don't want to get ahead of myself lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## kittenz

DC is in!!  Tomorrow I flat iron... GN ladies


----------



## Charla

faithVA said:


> Even if you don't think you will make it, I have found its helpful to be in the challenge for the next length and the following one. Because it allows me to have another challenge to be involved in once I reach the first one.
> 
> So when you reach SL (congrats on your new challenge), then it will just give you the next step without having to wait until 2013. Just a thought.



faithVA

So do you mean we should register for both challenges now, like I'm shooting for APL in 2012 and BSB in 2012.  You think I should sign up for BSB now?

Oh, wait, there's no BSB 2012, only BSL, and I don't care for that designation


----------



## NikkiQ

longfroinghair said:


> How Exciting! And Great Organization OP   I'm trying to reach full APL
> 
> Current Hair Length:  *Shoulder Length*
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:  *Natural*
> APL Goal Month:  *December 31st 2012*
> Current Reggie and Styling Choices: * I Deep condition, blowdry and flat iron every weekend.  I Moisturize Daily.  that's about it...*.
> What do you Plan on Changing (if anything) to make it to APL:  *I want to gradually lower my heat setting (from my current 425) if I can.  Also, learn to rollerset my natural hair.  Most Importantly.... I will take my vitamins lol! My hair and nails do not grow unless I take them*
> 
> I plan to post a starting pic tomorrow after I wash n press.  This is GREAT encouragement.  Even if I don't make it to full APL, I know it'll do me some good to post pics, keep up with updates, and everything else.



Welcome to the group!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## faithVA

Charla said:


> @faithVA
> 
> So do you mean we should register for both challenges now, like I'm shooting for APL in 2012 and BSB in 2012. You think I should sign up for BSB now?
> 
> Oh, wait, there's no BSB 2012, only BSL, and I don't care for that designation


 
Charla, Don't you know by now not to pay any attention to me 

But yeah I think you should come join the BSL 2012 challenge cuz I think all my SL sistahs should be there.  I don't think there will be a BSB challenge. I just plan on measuring to BSB and calling it a day.


----------



## GIJane

Charla said:


> @faithVA
> 
> So do you mean we should register for both challenges now, like I'm shooting for APL in 2012 and BSB in 2012. You think I should sign up for BSB now?
> 
> Oh, wait, there's no BSB 2012, only BSL, and I don't care for that designation


 


faithVA said:


> @Charla, Don't you know by now not to pay any attention to me
> 
> But yeah I think you should come join the BSL 2012 challenge cuz I think all my SL sistahs should be there. I don't think there will be a BSB challenge. I just plan on measuring to BSB and calling it a day.


 
I am currently enrolled in the APL and BSL/BSB 2012 challenge with healthy ends!


----------



## Charla

faithVA said:


> Charla, Don't you know by now not to pay any attention to me
> 
> But yeah I think you should come join the BSL 2012 challenge cuz I think all my SL sistahs should be there.  I don't think there will be a BSB challenge. I just plan on measuring to BSB and calling it a day.



Ok, good idea.  I'll scoot over there and at least get me a placeholder!

Shoot, I sure wanted to make MBL in 2012, but I better be more realistic and say BSB/BSL by December 2012.  .....then MBL by spring 2013!  Ah, reality!


----------



## skraprchik

I'm glad you suggested joining the BSL Challenge also faithVA.  I've been debating whether I should join or not for the last 2 weeks.  I think I will go over and add my stats.  

I've been sticking to my roller sets and wearing my hair up for 3 weeks now and I'm starting to get comfortable with this as my winter regimen.  I like how my hair is stretched without as much manipulation as the  twists we giving me.  Gotta get the SSKs under control.


----------



## Imani

NikkiQ Those twists are the bomb. Wish I could do some nice twists, my hair is frizz city no matter what I do. Maybe at faithVA can help a sista out too! I'm still wearing a wig mostly right now but by the spring/summer I want to be wearing my hair out all the time. 

RE: First Time Making APL--Absolutely! This will be my first time making APL!! APL is LONG hair to me.  My hair is full SL right now and even this is long to me. My hair has been close to this length before, but APL will be super duper special. My hair ain't never thought about being APL. I should be there by now but I'm not, my hair is growing at a snails pace past several months...but thats Ok, I'll wait. Long as its moving forward, its all good. But to be honest, I still won't actually believe my hair can be that long until I actually make it. 

When I make it, I'll take several pictures and stare at it the mirror for hours in a state of shock, lol. Then I'll have my eye on my next goal which is BSL and what I think will be my final goal.


----------



## RegaLady

Imani said:


> @NikkiQ Those twists are the bomb. Wish I could do some nice twists, my hair is frizz city no matter what I do. Maybe at @faithVA can help a sista out too! I'm still wearing a wig mostly right now but by the spring/summer I want to be wearing my hair out all the time.
> 
> *RE: First Time Making APL--Absolutely! This will be my first time making APL!! APL is LONG hair to me. My hair is full SL right now and even this is long to me. My hair has been close to this length before, but APL will be super duper special. My hair ain't never thought about being APL. I should be there by now but I'm not, my hair is growing at a snails pace past several months...but thats Ok, I'll wait. Long as its moving forward, its all good. But to be honest, I still won't actually believe my hair can be that long until I actually make it. *
> 
> *When I make it, I'll take several pictures and stare at it the mirror for hours in a state of shock, lol. Then I'll have my eye on my next goal which is BSL and what I think will be my final goal.*


 

You and me both girl, you and me both.

I am now bunning and I LOVESSSS it! I may return to sew ins in late December. But before I do, I will take pictures of my progress to post for the end of the year. I am still a couple of inches away from APL, but as Imani said, I'll wait too. As long as I see progress, no breakage, and less shedding, I will feel I am doing something right. 

I will be using the Qhemet Biologics Heavy Cream for winter because it is getting colder. I may also baggy more when I go out to preserve my hair. As my hair is growing out, I am loving it more and more.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think that's a great idea faithVA to have everyone join BSL 2012 as well. It's great motivation. I'm still waiting til I claim CBL before joining though


----------



## kittenz

^^^ I won't join the BSL group but I did join the SL challenge...


----------



## Evolving78

i am so happy i got this roller setting thing down. (Thank you Lord)  i thought i would never get it right.  but i just did it one day and it came out great.  i am so thankful that i have products that work really well for my hair.  i just know i am going to reach my goal an i'm grateful that i won't have to totally depend on someone else to get me there. i am going to do a lot of research on self-relaxing and trimming.


----------



## lamaria211

I DC'd with AO Rosa Mosqueta overnight, rinsed and sealed with Shea and coconut oil.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## davisbr88

Wishing you lovely ladies luck on your journeys!
HHG!


----------



## cinnespice

Just venting got my steamer open it with glee then I see the crack in the hood.....


----------



## kittenz

It's not perfectly straight because I was afraid of the heat   I'll sleep in flexis so I have curl tomorrow.


----------



## TLC1020

Lets get it ladies... 2012 will definitely be our year to claim APL


----------



## faithVA

Imani said:


> @NikkiQ Those twists are the bomb. Wish I could do some nice twists, my hair is frizz city no matter what I do. Maybe at @faithVA can help a sista out too! I'm still wearing a wig mostly right now but by the spring/summer I want to be wearing my hair out all the time.
> 
> RE: First Time Making APL--Absolutely! This will be my first time making APL!! APL is LONG hair to me. My hair is full SL right now and even this is long to me. My hair has been close to this length before, but APL will be super duper special. My hair ain't never thought about being APL. I should be there by now but I'm not, my hair is growing at a snails pace past several months...but thats Ok, I'll wait. Long as its moving forward, its all good. But to be honest, I still won't actually believe my hair can be that long until I actually make it.
> 
> When I make it, I'll take several pictures and stare at it the mirror for hours in a state of shock, lol. Then I'll have my eye on my next goal which is BSL and what I think will be my final goal.


 
Hey Imani, come visit me over at the Twist Challenge or PM me about your twist. I thought your twist looked fine last time so bring me up to date.


----------



## Aggie

TLC1020 said:


> Lets get ladies... 2012 will definitely be out year to claim APL


 

Girl TLC1020, I am sure gonna be working really hard at it for sure - even with the add'l 2 hair trims I *need* to give myself over the next 6 months.


----------



## Firstborn2

I joined the BSL challenge as well. Hopefully I will make APL by June and move on to BSL by the end of 2012.


----------



## diadall

faithVA said:


> You are saying that APL in the front is 6 to 7 more inches right? You aren't saying that the length of the hair in the front will be at APL when it is 7 inches right?
> 
> Because I am at 8" in the front and I am just a little past chin. So that statement is freaking me out


 
Sorry, I should have clarified.  I need another 6 to 7 inches more in the front to be APL.


----------



## NikkiQ

Tried to get DH to do a pull test on one of my twists last night to see how much further til APL. Didn't turn out well. My poor honey sucks at takin pictures yall. He needs more lessons


----------



## HauteHippie

I want to make BSB by the end of 2012, too! Must. Find. A. Way. I'm in a full weave as a protective style. Hating it! I'll take it out before Christmas if I can wait that long. Total waste of money.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> Tried to get DH to do a pull test on one of my twists last night to see how much further til APL. Didn't turn out well. My poor honey sucks at takin pictures yall. He needs more lessons


 
, Work with him girl NikkiQ. Be patient with him and he'll get better with time. I thought this was too cute.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

~Current hair length-- Neck Length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd--- Natural
~APL goal month---Dec 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices-- Kinky Twists
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? keep protective styling be more careful with detangling. Only wear my hair in stretched styles to prevent knots.
~Post a beginning picture
 pics taken dec, 2011, about 6 inches of hair


----------



## NikkiQ

Wore my 2nd day twist out today at my niece's baby shower and the family LOVED it and couldn't believe it was all my hair. They need help b/c my hair doesn't look that long


----------



## bajandoc86

I am getting my stuff together to do a sulfur mix in preparation for Jan 1, 2012. APL shall not escape me....


----------



## esi.adokowa

bajandoc86, good idea, i think i'm going to start using my sulfur mix again too!
i'll apply it twice a week as part of my pre-poo routine.
gotta get on top of my sulfur and vitamin games this upcoming year, maximize results!


----------



## bajandoc86

oh! esi.adokowa I'm glad you popped up I have been browsing sulfur challenge threads all day.... I was actually gonna message you to ask if you plan to start a sulfur 2012 challenge or should I go ahead and start it. I am serious bout maximising growth in 2012....yes ma'am!


----------



## Ogoma

Current hair length: *Just below my neck*
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*
APL goal month:  *December*
Current Reggie and styling choices: *Co-wash 4-6x a week, cleanse 1x a week (alternate mudwash and SM ABS purification Masque on length of hair with Bobeam bar on scalp every week); mainly wash & go with some stretched "out" styles*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *Incorporate nightly scalp massage and eat better - no more chips and ice cream for dinner  *
Post a beginning picture:

First one shrunken wash and go, second an unsuccessful braid out turned into a puff.


----------



## kittenz

Ogoma your WNG is so pretty. Is it dry in that pic?


----------



## esi.adokowa

bajandoc86, i was actually just wondering if i should start up that thread again.
if you want to do so, you should definitely go ahead!


----------



## bajandoc86

ok...will do!


----------



## Ogoma

kittenz said:


> Ogoma your WNG is so pretty. Is it dry in that pic?



kittenz It was still damp. My hair takes forever to fully dry. It was late afternoon so about 80% dry.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ogoma that makes me want to do a WNG lol. GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Dominicanatural

I tried my first set of mini-twists three days ago, got the itchies so of course I had to wash my hair, and now they're fuzzy. There goes my planned month of protective styles with mini-twists. I don't think these will last a week . Now I'm scouring Youtube for other protective style ideas.


----------



## buddhas_mom

I would like to join this challenge. I haven't been a paid member for over a year so I'm excited to be back! Last time I was here I had just started my transition and made it to APL. I did a mini chop in July to about NL.*

~Current hair length
Shoulder length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Transitioning
~APL goal month
December 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Wash and DC every two weeks, moisturize daily
Blow dry and flat iron every two weeks
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Less straightening. It's helped me retain all this time but it's becoming a hassle. It's extremely time consuming.


----------



## NikkiQ

Dominicanatural said:


> I tried my first set of mini-twists three days ago, got the itchies so of course I had to wash my hair, and now they're fuzzy. There goes my planned month of protective styles with mini-twists. I don't think these will last a week . Now I'm scouring Youtube for other protective style ideas.


 
Dominicanatural I love your mini twists!! Maybe next time if you do them and have to watch, apply the shampoo with an applicator bottle and then wash it out with a stocking cap over your twists. That prevented mine from getting fuzzy when I first did fat twists just to go under my wigs.


----------



## Charla

Ogoma

That WnG is gorgeous!  Details, details!  Products? Techniques? Tutorials?  C'mon, girlie, spill it!


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

I joined the 2011 challenge, but had a huge setback over the summer due to neglect and laziness. I am now back at SL. I am adding vitamins (think ill be trying the Nioxin) to my regimine and also not neglecting my hair. I changed my hair dresser recently so I hope it works out. She has made my mothers hair look increadible. Also she use drop which are for the hair folicle. I have seen some improvement since my last visit. I have clipped thoes nasty ends in preparation for my new strategy... Hope this workssssss


----------



## NikkiQ

I keep pulling on my hair to see how long my hair is


----------



## Ntrlmystik

Current hair length
~Natural -collarbone stretched

~APL goal month= August 2012

~Currently, I don't have a regimen. I just wash and condition then do an afro puff which is dryingout my ends. 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I am going to start twisting/braiding my hair and pinning the ends to keep them from drying out.
I plan on steaming monthly, deep conditioning weekly and also preopooing with vatika oil.
Also, I plan on cutting down on eating processed foods and added more whole foods (veggies, fruits) to my diet while maintaining a regulare excerise routine.

I will post a pic when I straighten my hair in December.


----------



## Ogoma

Charla said:


> Ogoma
> 
> That WnG is gorgeous!  Details, details!  Products? Techniques? Tutorials?  C'mon, girlie, spill it!



Thank you. It was 'wash day' hair, which is my best hair day because the hair is detangled and I take my time applying products. During the week, I just slather it on hurriedly.

It was two weekends ago so I remember what I did . Pre-pooed with camellia seed oil and honey, washed with Bobeam shampoo bar, detangled with desert essence coconut, steamed with Bask Cacao Deep Treat, used CJ Beauticurls Argan & Olive as a leave-in, and sealed & defined with Ohm Sweet Hair Pudding. I put my hair in 7 sections,  smooth products into each section, and shake.


----------



## esi.adokowa

Picture attack!

how I'm wearing my hair until wash day (Wednesday). 












How I wore my hair for my birthday on Friday. (excuse the kanye glasses haha, just playing around)


----------



## NikkiQ

*writing down products and reggie that Ogoma just said *


----------



## Charla

Ogoma said:


> Thank you. It was 'wash day' hair, which is my best hair day because the hair is detangled and I take my time applying products. During the week, I just slather it on hurriedly.
> 
> It was two weekends ago so I remember what I did . Pre-pooed with camellia seed oil and honey, washed with Bobeam shampoo bar, detangled with desert essence coconut, steamed with Bask Cacao Deep Treat, used CJ Beauticurls Argan & Olive as a leave-in, and sealed & defined with Ohm Sweet Hair Pudding. I put my hair in 7 sections,  smooth products into each section, and shake.



Thanks!  I don't have those products, but I can def adapt it to what I have.  I'll def be incorporating the 7 sections, smoothing and shaking -- things I've never done for a WnG -- I was just slathering!


----------



## NikkiQ

I gotta say I think I've found a reggie that works for me (or at least it has these past few months) so I think I'm gonna stick with it. Now if only I can find the right products lol


----------



## Evallusion

NikkiQ said:


> I keep pulling on my hair to see how long my hair is



That's why I'm glad I'm in kinky twists, otherwise I will be length-checkin all day,  lol.

Sent from my Android...


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I gotta say I think I've found a reggie that works for me (or at least it has these past few months) so I think I'm gonna stick with it. Now if only I can find the right products lol


 
Girl that's good news. If you have your regimen down then just knock out the products 1 by 1. shampoo - check, conditioner - check, leave-in - check, etc. It won't take you that long to do that. 

Go Nikki, Go Nikki, Go Nikki ... I dropped the Q cuz it was messing up my cheer.


----------



## faithVA

Evallusion said:


> That's why I'm glad I'm in kinky twists, otherwise I will be length-checkin all day, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Android...


 

Girl you know you can length check in kinky twists


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> I gotta say I think I've found a reggie that works for me (or at least it has these past few months) so I think I'm gonna stick with it. Now if only I can find the right products lol



I was just thinking the same thing -- my reggie is complete!  I even found a DC (1/2 c tresemme naturals, 2 tbs each of castor, evco & honey) that's working excellent!!  All my product choices are down pat now!


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Girl that's good news. If you have your regimen down then just knock out the products 1 by 1. shampoo - check, conditioner - check, leave-in - check, etc. It won't take you that long to do that.
> 
> Go Nikki, Go Nikki, Go Nikki ... I dropped the Q cuz it was messing up my cheer.



Lol faithVA silly woman

Well after using up the shampoo and DC that I was using,I'll be able to start on new products soon and that's one step closer to figuring out my staples. Just not ready to wash my twist out out yet lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

just check-in! 
I installed kinky twists. Plan to keep this set in for about 4-6 weeks and then give my hair a break for a week or two then re-install! My plan is to stay protected until Feb- my 1 year natural mark. 

to keep my twists moisturized I've been alternating between OH Juices and Berries and my spray bottle mix of EVOO, Water and OH hair dew! 

thinking about trying some new oils tho. I've been lurking on the ceramide posts


----------



## NikkiQ

Day 4 twist out is now in a puff. IDK how much longer it can last with the insane humidity going on here right now. 72 this morning in the middle of November. Gotta love New Orleans lol


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ Your hair looks great in your puff!  Looks to be holding out well.


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks kittenz!!! I didn't know how it looked until I took the picture lol. Hopefully I can wear it like this for one or 2 more days then DC overnight on Friday and wash day on Saturday with another set of twists put in on Sunday.


----------



## zoeyy

hey ladies, I'm super excited, this is my first hair challenge ever! (signed up for BSL 2012 too, but gotta focus on THIS one!!) I live in Germany and to join this forum is very special for me!!   

the pictures below, were last week when I got my weave re-installed. i will get my weave re-installed again, before Jan 1 and this time I'll flat iron my natural hair for the first time ever, have no clue how my nat. hair will look straight!! i hope u enjoy my pics, have a good day ladies!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

YAY! I'm so excited to join this challenge! I am hoping to reach APL by next Spring (fingers crossed!) I know I can grow it, my problem is retaining length. So please, if anyone has tips let me know!

~Current hair length.....RIGHT NOW I AM AT CBL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd.....AU NATURAL 

~APL goal month.....APRIL 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices.....CURRENTLY SPORTING 2-STRAND TWISTS, TAKING THEM DOWN ONCE A WEEK TO WASH AND DC AND THEN TWISTING BACK UP. I MOISTURIZE AND SEAL NIGHTLY, AND ALTERNATE APPLYING MEGATEK DILUTED WITH WATER AND BEEMINE SULFUR SERUM EVERY OTHER NIGHT TO MY SCALP ONLY.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?....I'M GOING TO START DC ONCE A MONTH WITH MEGATEK

~Post a beginning picture.....WILL POST PIC LATER


----------



## NikkiQ

What is everyone's must have product in their stash/staples list right now?? Is it an oil, butter, leave in, moisturizer, etc.?


----------



## LadyBugsy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E39pNs_AFus


----------



## zoeyy

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's must have product in their stash/staples list right now?? Is it an oil, butter, leave in, moisturizer, etc.?


 
EXTRA VIRGIN COCONUT OIL!!!!!!!!
and profectiv- growth restoration oil stimulant
I loooove oils


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's must have product in their stash/staples list right now?? Is it an oil, butter, leave in, moisturizer, etc.?



I have many, but the main one I'm finding irreplaceable is Aussie Moist!


----------



## kittenz

My staples right now are coconut oil + shea butter (together they make my hair silky), ors replenishing DC, suave clarifying con for co-washes, and Ecostyler gel.  I use various shampoos.

I've also been using up my stash and will be replacing items with SF and products geared for natural hair.


----------



## cinnespice

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's must have product in their stash/staples list right now?? Is it an oil, butter, leave in, moisturizer, etc.?


vatika oil
kckt
alter ego garlic conditioner
hempseed oil
grapeseed oil
Chagrin valley shampoo's
Giovanni conditioners
Tresseme conditioner


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall listing all these products that I've never tried before lol. How did you guys stumble upon them? Just trial and error or word of mouth? I need a good moisturizer and shampoo. I totally dig Elasta QP moisturizer, MyHoneyChild hair mask DC (I think that's what it was), SE mega moisture treatment, and a GVP leave in that I can't remember the name off the top of my head. Dammit! But Curl Junkie leave in is pretty freakin good too!


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's must have product in their stash/staples list right now?? Is it an oil, butter, leave in, moisturizer, etc.?



DCs.....I love DCs. Wait......wait, ummmmm I also love oils (hempseed oil). No my must have product is SD Vanilla Silk DC....no wait, my staple is castor oil. Yea. That's it.  I am a mess.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^You are one confused lady bajandoc86 lol


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's must have product in their stash/staples list right now?? Is it an oil, butter, leave in, moisturizer, etc.?



I'm loving giovonni direct leave in, coconut oil, and yes to carrots daily pampering condish 

I just purchased some sample size stuff from oyin and so far so great!


----------



## kittenz

I can't find Giovanni Direct anywhere and I refuse to order it.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

kittenz said:


> I can't find Giovanni Direct anywhere and I refuse to order it.



I get mine from target. My Walmart has it too but I'm not sure about wal greens or cvs but sometimes Marshall's/tj maxx will have it


----------



## Evallusion

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's must have product in their stash/staples list right now?? Is it an oil, butter, leave in, moisturizer, etc.?



Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Daily Protective Mist
Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
Castor Oil


----------



## DearJohn

I am in! I will be vigilante.


----------



## cinnespice

kittenz said:


> I can't find Giovanni Direct anywhere and I refuse to order it.


I have seen it at whole foods and ricky's if they have those stores in your area.


----------



## Meritamen

Here are my starting pictures for the challenge. I think I'm pretty close. Maybe 2 or 3 inches to go. Hope to make sometime in the spring -- May at most.


----------



## kittenz

QUEENJAMES231 I might have to go to VA to find it.  MD is sleeping on Giovanni.

cinnespice thanks.  I haven't thought to look in whole foods.


----------



## DearJohn

kittenz said:


> I can't find Giovanni Direct anywhere and I refuse to order it.



Check Marshall's you can get the huge bottle for ~$12

ETA: TJ Maxx too  I get mine in both places. It last longer than the regular bottle.


----------



## Missdelicious1

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's must have product in their stash/staples list right now?? Is it an oil, butter, leave in, moisturizer, etc.?



My #1 right now is definitely NTM for deep conditioning.  I'm almost 12 weeks post and this stuff melts my new growth when detangling.


----------



## Evolving78

Here is my list!

Keracare Oil Sheen Spray
Keracare essential oil
Keracare leave-in
Keracare wrap foam Lotion
Ovation Cell Therapy - i use that as a protein treatment
Aphogee Keratin Leave-in
Biostrand Phorme
Mizani Coconut Souffle


----------



## Evolving78

i wanna slap some conditioner in my hair so bad, but i wasn't going to wash and set my hair until Friday. but it's been five days so, that isn't too bad right?


----------



## Spongebob

I'm in for my middle layer. i thought i was apl, but that's only my hair in the bottom/back.


----------



## esi.adokowa

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's must have product in their stash/staples list right now?? Is it an oil, butter, leave in, moisturizer, etc.?


 
i have two must-have/holy grail products.
cantu shea butter leave-in and sunflower oil.
moisturize, seal, done!


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> i wanna slap some conditioner in my hair so bad, but i wasn't going to wash and set my hair until Friday. but it's been five days so, that isn't too bad right?


 
you can never condition your hair too much in my eyes . Go for it!


----------



## lilyofthenile

Hi ladies, I haven't posted here regarding on what I plan to do to get to APL (or at least i don't think I have)..

Some changes I started making since last August, I'm thinking of sticking to throughout 2012 (subject to change depending on the needs of my hair). 

These include - 
- finger detangling as much as possible, but use Denman D31 when needed. 
- baggying hair minimum of twice a week.
- henna every eight weeks.
- protein dc - depends on how my hair feels, could be fortnightly, once a month etc. 
- prepoo hair before shampooing or cowashing.
- shampooing once a month. 
- cowashing weekly. 
- oil rinse during shampooing and cowash.
- wearing hair in protective style (yarn braids) for eight weeks, take down after eight weeks, have one - three week break, then repeat.
- may do scalp massages twice a week.

- drink more water 
- more exercise
- saw palmetto supplements, multi vitamins, MSM


----------



## NikkiQ

Sounds like a good plan KumakoXsd 

Do you install the yarn braids yourself or does someone else do them for you? I wish I could do that myself.


----------



## Ogoma

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's must have product in their stash/staples list right now?? Is it an oil, butter, leave in, moisturizer, etc.?



Meadowfoam seed oil - my hair looooves this oil; soft wonderful hair
CJ Curl Rehab - I use it as a leave-in and a DC. If I ever want to watch my money go down the drain, I can use it to co-wash . I like that it has multiple uses and gives me soft hair for days.


----------



## kupenda

~Current hair length
*SL/CBL in the back, NL in the front*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Relaxed*
~APL goal month
*Hoping for March but that may be a bit ambitious, so i expect to be grazing APL at least by then and actually APL by June*
~Current Reggie and styling choices
*DC at least once a week, light protein weekly, low heat starting today, wearing my half wig more often. Weekly castor oil mix massage. Between 2000 and 3000mg of MSM daily.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*Wearing my half wig for 5 days straight, keeping my ends off my clothing, keeping my sad little nape area moisturized and lubricated, buying sulfur to add to my castor massages, exercising more, drinking more water, and staying on top of my vitamins*
~Post a beginning picture
*Will be back with one as soon as i figure out how to get them off my phone...*


----------



## chelleypie810

so very very far from apl =( i say about 4 or 5 in.


----------



## Aggie

zoeyy said:


> hey ladies, I'm super excited, this is my first hair challenge ever! (signed up for BSL 2012 too, but gotta focus on THIS one!!) I live in Germany and to join this forum is very special for me!!
> 
> the pictures below, were last week when I got my weave re-installed. i will get my weave re-installed again, before Jan 1 and this time I'll flat iron my natural hair for the first time ever, have no clue how my nat. hair will look straight!! i hope u enjoy my pics, have a good day ladies!


 
Welcome zoeyy. I wish you a very happy hair journey (HHJ).


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's must have product in their stash/staples list right now?? Is it an oil, butter, leave in, moisturizer, etc.?


 

I have 2 must haves right now and they are extra virgin coconut oil and Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask which I use together for my deep conditioning. Together, they leave my hair feeling like butter after only 20-30 minutes under my hairdryer. 

I can only imagine what my hair will feel like if I use my steamer with this simple concoction. I tend to use my steamer only after ayurveda/henna treatments to really soften my texlaxed hair as they do tend to leave it feeling extremely dry.


----------



## Luvee1

I'm in ladies!!! This is my first challenge and I'm so excited! 

*Weeky Reggie*

Cowash, wash, dc, oil massage, apply leavin after washes, seal with BJCO.

Daily spritz concoction made up of oils purified water and conditioner. 

Low manipulation and protective styling. My hair regularly stays in plaits, covered with a satin scarf under a wig or hat.

Transitioning to natural and ten weeks post relaxer.


----------



## esi.adokowa

Aggie said:


> I have 2 must haves right now and they are extra virgin coconut oil and Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask which I use together for my deep conditioning. Together, they leave my hair feeling like butter after only 20-30 minutes under my hairdryer.
> 
> I can only imagine what my hair will feel like if I use my steamer with this simple concoction. I tend to use my steamer only after ayurveda/henna treatments to really soften my texlaxed hair as they do tend to leave it feeling extremely dry.



Aggie, i'm really curious about evco, but the fact that it's solid at room temperature seems like it would be a pain. 
how do you combat this?


----------



## Aggie

esi.adokowa said:


> @Aggie, i'm really curious about evco, but the fact that it's solid at room temperature seems like it would be a pain.
> how do you combat this?


 
esi.adokowa, fortunately for me, I live in the tropics, ie Bahamas - so the evco is never solid, not even in the winter months but what you may have to do is sit the entire jar in hot water and let it melt slowly like a hot bath and only let it melt enough for one treatment at a time. I hope this helps.


----------



## Aggie

Luvee1 said:


> I'm in ladies!!! This is my first challenge and I'm so excited!
> 
> *Weeky Reggie*
> 
> Cowash, wash, dc, oil massage, apply leavin after washes, seal with BJCO.
> 
> Daily spritz concoction made up of oils purified water and conditioner.
> 
> Low manipulation and protective styling. My hair regularly stays in plaits, covered with a satin scarf under a wig or hat.
> 
> Transitioning to natural and ten weeks post relaxer.


 Welcome Luvee1. Have fun hun.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^it turns solid??? oh man I'm out of the oil loop. I had no idea!


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^it turns solid??? oh man I'm out of the oil loop. I had no idea!


 
, it sure does and for the folks that live in colder climates have the advantage of applying it like a scalp butter when solid. For me here in the Bahamas, that would get pretty messy. I suppose I could use a squeeze bottle.


----------



## NikkiQ

Well I'm moving to Puerto Rico in a few months so I can imagine that it would be the same for me


----------



## iamtan

Im wigging it up until February; I should at least graze All by then


----------



## kittenz

esi.adokowa said:


> @Aggie, i'm really curious about evco, but the fact that it's solid at room temperature seems like it would be a pain.
> how do you combat this?


 
esi.adokowa My evco is solid but it melts immediately in you hands.  I scrape a bit into my hand, rub and it melts to liquid right away.


----------



## NikkiQ

How is everyone using their coconut oil? I'm kinda interested in trying out some more oils and butters next year.


----------



## indarican

Hey guys i could definetly use some motivation right now. Im almost a month post my BC and i dont feel like my hair has grown AT ALL!! ugh. I love my curls i just wanna get out of this awkward afro stage. I miss my bun soooo soooo much. That was my staple style for about 15 years. I feel so naked without it!! ugh this is depressing :-(


----------



## NikkiQ

indarican said:


> Hey guys i could definetly use some motivation right now. Im almost a month post my BC and i dont feel like my hair has grown AT ALL!! ugh. I love my curls i just wanna get out of this awkward afro stage. I miss my bun soooo soooo much. That was my staple style for about 15 years. I feel so naked without it!! ugh this is depressing :-(


 
If I'm figuring this out correctly, you chopped at 10 months post relaxer right? I chopped at the same time!!! My hair was never really long enough to wear a bun before chopping so I really stuck with wigs and weaves. It may seem like your hair isn't growing, but trust me...it is. I didn't think mine was either, but 2 months after dying it red I looked at my roots and holy CRAP! There were roots galore. It may not be smack you in the face obvious right now, but it's growing. We just gotta figure out another go-to style for you right now while you're in the TWA/TA phase.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Checking in... I decided since its getting cold outdoor I'm going to wear my hair in twist monday thru friday then saturday wear out. On sunday I will dc and twist back up. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


----------



## Ogoma

indarican said:


> Hey guys i could definetly use some motivation right now. Im almost a month post my BC and i dont feel like my hair has grown AT ALL!! ugh. I love my curls i just wanna get out of this awkward afro stage. I miss my bun soooo soooo much. That was my staple style for about 15 years. I feel so naked without it!! ugh this is depressing :-(



indarican Have you looked into buffs? Someone mentioned it on the naturallycurly forum and they are amazing at getting short hair into a puff. You can make them as wide or slim as you want, and they don't pull at your edges like hairbands do. I don't like hard hold gels and this has been my savior for getting second/third day hair.

They come in so many colors and patterns: http://www.planetbuff.com/Solid-Color-Buff


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ said:


> If I'm figuring this out correctly, you chopped at 10 months post relaxer right? I chopped at the same time!!! My hair was never really long enough to wear a bun before chopping so I really stuck with wigs and weaves. It may seem like your hair isn't growing, but trust me...it is. I didn't think mine was either, but 2 months after dying it red I looked at my roots and holy CRAP! There were roots galore. It may not be smack you in the face obvious right now, but it's growing. We just gotta figure out another go-to style for you right now while you're in the TWA/TA phase.


11 months post... this friday will be a full year with no relaxer YEA YEA YEA. I was actually thinking about dying my hair but due to a semi permenant color scare, i decided against it for now. Ive been doing the puff but im a bit concerened about my edges. i dont want them to fall out. i dont pull it tight its just my hair is very very silky. 



Ogoma said:


> @indarican Have you looked into buffs? Someone mentioned it on the naturallycurly forum and they are amazing at getting short hair into a puff. You can make them as wide or slim as you want, and they don't pull at your edges like hairbands do. I don't like hard hold gels and this has been my savior for getting second/third day hair.
> 
> They come in so many colors and patterns: http://www.planetbuff.com/Solid-Color-Buff


 
Do they slide off??? ive bought so many things to help me achieve the best puff and I always end up losing accessories because they just slide right off.


----------



## NikkiQ

indarican what are you using to make your puffs?


----------



## indarican

@NikkiQ you know those cheapie thin headband, they look like the no slip ones from scrunchi but they dont have the rubber or the price tag...lol... well i pop those and tie my hair with that starting at the edges, i tie it on top like i would make a bow but I pull until it is all the way on the back of my head... I know it sounds tight but it really isnt..

My avatar is what my puff looks like.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Ahh ok. Gotcha. I use a fishnet. No stress on my edges at all.


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ  how do you use the fish net? in fact what is a fish net... are we talking about the stockings? lol, im so slow.


----------



## faithVA

indarican said:


> @NikkiQ how do you use the fish net? in fact what is a fish net... are we talking about the stockings? lol, im so slow.


 
Bless you indarican. I was wondering the same thing. NikkiQ please school us. What is we talking bout?


----------



## NikkiQ

LMAO  I'm such a goober. I meant a knee high stocking. I hold each end with my hands and place the length of the stocking on the back of my head by my nape. I pull the ends across the front of my hairline and like criss cross them. While they're crossed, I pull the ends with my hands and slide the stocking back to form the puff. You can make the puff as big or small as you want. I tie the ends off in the back and tuck them under my hair. Hope that makes sense. There's a few YT videos on how to do it.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> LMAO  I'm such a goober. I meant a knee high stocking. I hold each end with my hands and place the length of the stocking on the back of my head by my nape. I pull the ends across the front of my hairline and like criss cross them. While they're crossed, I pull the ends with my hands and slide the stocking back to form the puff. You can make the puff as big or small as you want. I tie the ends off in the back and tuck them under my hair. Hope that makes sense. There's a few YT videos on how to do it.


 
Well you said fishnet so you told the truth. I just need to upgrade to some fishnets  I guess now that you are married you don't need ... 

Ok, ok back on subject.

To add to this, I saw a ytber using a knee high but it was pink, polka dot. So she didn't have to hide it. It looked like a very fancy head piece. 

I had never thought to buy a fancy pair of leg wear to use for my puffs. But it was a good idea.


----------



## indarican

faithVA that does sound like a good idea. Im going to have to find something different then my elastics... they get all stretched out after like 3 uses.... but maybe the stockings would be the same.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah the stockings do stretch after a while, but that makes it much easier to work with to me.


----------



## Ogoma

indarican said:


> Do they slide off??? ive bought so many things to help me achieve the best puff and I always end up losing accessories because they just slide right off.



They don't slide off and they are made of microfiber fabric. I absolutely love them. I can use them to sleep, work out, create a puff, as a neck warmer - a true multipurpose piece of fabric


----------



## Luvee1

Thank you..


----------



## blondemane

~Current hair length: ABOUT CBL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: NATURAL
~APL goal month: JUNE 2011
~Current Reggie and styling choices: MINI BRAIDS, NO REGGIE
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: KEEPING ENDS PROTECTED AND UP (WEARING MINI BRAIDS IN A FRENCH ROLE) AND MORE CONDITIONER AND MOISTURIZER
~Post a beginning picture: ATTACHED, DISREGARD THE BLANK LOOK ON MY FACE, I WAS IN ANATOMY CLASS WHEN I TOOK IT LOL


----------



## Your Cheeziness

~Current hair length *Not quite SL, but alllllllmoooooost.*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd *Relaxed*
~APL goal month *December 2012*
~Current Reggie and styling choices *I wash every 7-10 days. I either heat style or wear sew ins.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *When not in sew ins or braids, I plan on stretching my heat styling to bi-weekly.*
~Post a beginning picture *I'll post by Dec 31. I'm in a sew in right now.  I'll post all of my update pics in this post for easy tracking.*


----------



## DearJohn

oops!


----------



## Luvee1

Thank you..


----------



## lilyofthenile

NikkiQ said:


> Sounds like a good plan @KumakoXsd
> 
> Do you install the yarn braids yourself or does someone else do them for you? I wish I could do that myself.



Thanks! I do it myself.  

I believe you really can with practice!


----------



## cinnespice

NikkiQ said:


> How is everyone using their coconut oil? I'm kinda interested in trying out some more oils and butters next year.


I uses vatika which coconut oil mixed with other stuff and yes in the cold you have de-frost it . I used it as pre-poo with some tresseme conditioner and put a cap on either over night or a few hours and it makes my hair soft and eaiser to handle. Regular coconut oil does the same.


----------



## NikkiQ

Luvee1 said:


> Thank you..


 
Luvee1 why the thank yous?


----------



## NikkiQ

KumakoXsd said:


> Thanks! I do it myself.
> 
> I believe you really can with practice!


 
I'm so not coordinated enough to do anything with extensions


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ said:


> I'm so not coordinated enough to do anything with extensions


 

i so feel the same way... i swear my left hand is just for show... it never cooperates when i wanna do something...lol


----------



## esi.adokowa

hmmm, i may have to go buy some evco now, just to try it out!


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> How is everyone using their coconut oil? I'm kinda interested in trying out some more oils and butters next year.


 
I'm drinking it, using it a prepoo and adding it to my DCs. I don't seal my ends with it when I have my hair in a wash and go because when I go into a room with air conditioning, it solidifies and looks kinda creepyerplexed. But if I am baggying it, then sealing it is an option.


----------



## Tonto

I am in! I really want to reach that APL lool


----------



## esi.adokowa

Aggie said:


> I'm drinking it, using it a prepoo and adding it to my DCs. I don't seal my ends with it when I have my hair in a wash and go because when I go into a room with air conditioning, it solidifies and looks kinda creepyerplexed. But if I am baggying it, then sealing it is an option.



oooh.
that's definitely something i hadn't considered.
i was thinking i'd use it for sealing like i use my sunflower oil.
but i guess that's why they tell you not to fix what isn't broken. 
the pj in me just doesn't know when to quit!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

I use my evco for everything! It's a hg for me... I use it to seal and to twist, I also use it to mix in my dc and also for shine. It really does melt in ur hands so It doesn't bother me too much solid


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I am in! 2012 HAS to be the year I make APL. Why is this hair goal so hard to reach? I'm going to do C+G with kinky twits until summer to see if that will help me overcome this plateau I'm in. I'm only 1.5 inches away from APL!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Ogoma said:


> They don't slide off and they are made of microfiber fabric. I absolutely love them. I can use them to sleep, work out, create a puff, as a neck warmer - a true multipurpose piece of fabric


 

i looked at the website for these and it said that they "Wick moisture away". Does that mean that they absorb moisture? 'cuz if so i wouldnt want to put on on my hair...but they look neat/easy!


----------



## NikkiQ

down to page 4??? can't be having that!!!


----------



## Charla

I'm seriously considering sew-ins for all of 2012.  I've had only one sew-in about 10 years ago, only kept it in for 2 weeks, and didn't know what on earth I was doing.  Never got another one.  Now with the forums (and my sister's help!) I'm confident I can rock this as a PS, even while still incorporating C&G method.

My first sew-in will likely be 1st week of Jan, and I will try to keep them in for 3 months at a time.  

I love this hair, so it'll likely be the first one I try.  But I don't want it that long.  Maybe only 12".
It's the bobraz hair.






http://hairwego.blogspot.com/2010/03/another-install-bohyme-brazilian-wave.html  (If this is you in this pic and you want me to remove it, I will.)


----------



## Ogoma

JustGROWwithIt said:


> i looked at the website for these and it said that they "Wick moisture away". Does that mean that they absorb moisture? 'cuz if so i wouldnt want to put on on my hair...but they look neat/easy!



My hair has never dried out using them. I can't imagine they are any worse than satin bonnets/scarves or stockings or even the Sue Maestra Hood. I have used this on 2nd/3rd day hair quite a bit and have not had any problems. I find while they provide good control they are not pressed against my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

Charla said:


> I'm seriously considering sew-ins for all of 2012. I've had only one sew-in about 10 years ago, *only kept it in for 2 weeks*, and didn't know what on earth I was doing. Never got another one. Now with the forums (and my sister's help!) I'm confident I can rock this as a PS, even while still incorporating C&G method.
> 
> My first sew-in will likely be 1st week of Jan, and *I will try to keep them in for 3 months at a time*.
> 
> I love this hair, so it'll likely be the first one I try. But I don't want it that long. Maybe only 12".
> It's the bobraz hair.


 
That's a big difference in time. You sure you wanna try to keep them in for that long if you only kept it in for 2 weeks the first time? 3 months is kinda pushing it. I would take baby steps in keeping it in that long until you really get a good sew-in reggie going.


----------



## indarican

Charla said:


> I'm seriously considering sew-ins for all of 2012. I've had only one sew-in about 10 years ago, only kept it in for 2 weeks, and didn't know what on earth I was doing. Never got another one. Now with the forums (and my sister's help!) I'm confident I can rock this as a PS, even while still incorporating C&G method.
> 
> My first sew-in will likely be 1st week of Jan, and I will try to keep them in for 3 months at a time.
> 
> I love this hair, so it'll likely be the first one I try. But I don't want it that long. Maybe only 12".
> It's the bobraz hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hairwego.blogspot.com/2010/03/another-install-bohyme-brazilian-wave.html (If this is you in this pic and you want me to remove it, I will.)


 
Im sure that it will look awesome but are you sure you wanna do 3 months... most only recommend keeping it in for 8-10 weeks tops. you dont want it to mat and you lose your progress, whether it be health or length or both.


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> That's a big difference in time. You sure you wanna try to keep them in for that long if you only kept it in for 2 weeks the first time? 3 months is kinda pushing it. I would take baby steps in keeping it in that long until you really get a good sew-in reggie going.





indarican said:


> Im sure that it will look awesome but are you sure you wanna do 3 months... most only recommend keeping it in for 8-10 weeks tops. you dont want it to mat and you lose your progress, whether it be health or length or both.



indarican NikkiQ
Uh oh, I hadn't thought about matting and stuff.  How are these other ladies keeping their sew-ins in for 3-6 months at a time.  My sister keeps her in for 6 months and re-tightens at the 3 month point. (she's been transitioning for over a year.  But then again her natural hair has zero curl pattern.  I wonder if that has something to do with it.  Have no idea how, but her hair grows out straight. Think Sera, but not quite a coarse.)

I appreciate you ladies reviewing this and giving me a reality check.  I'll do some more research and reduce my first sew-in to 1 month so I can really learn how to do it.  But darn! That means no Brobraz cause that hair is expeeeeeensive and I don't want to put that in for only 1 month.  I'll look for something less expensive.  

Ya'll have any suggestions on good sew-in reggie tips?  Thanks for looking out for a sista


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Charla said:


> @indarican @NikkiQ
> Uh oh, I hadn't thought about matting and stuff. How are these other ladies keeping their sew-ins in for 3-6 months at a time. My sister keeps her in for 6 months and re-tightens at the 3 month point. (she's been transitioning for over a year. But then again her natural hair has zero curl pattern. I wonder if that has something to do with it. Have no idea how, but her hair grows out straight. Think Sera, but not quite a coarse.)
> 
> I appreciate you ladies reviewing this and giving me a reality check. I'll do some more research and reduce my first sew-in to 1 month so I can really learn how to do it. But darn! That means no Brobraz cause that hair is expeeeeeensive and I don't want to put that in for only 1 month. I'll look for something less expensive.
> 
> Ya'll have any suggestions on good sew-in reggie tips? Thanks for looking out for a sista


 

depending on the quality of hair you want to use you may be able to re-use it more than once. so if you take the weave out (and there weren't any significant cuts/layers that you did) you can rebraid ur hair and use the same weave for ur next sew-in.


----------



## NikkiQ

Charla when I would get installs done, I wet my hair as little as possible to refrain from increasing the potential of matting. I shampooed once every 2 weeks or cowashed once a week with a spray bottle or applicator bottle. If you use the applicator bottle, you can part your hair to the braids and apply the shampoo directly to the scalp instead of all over the hair. Gently massage with your finger tips out of the shower and then when you hop in, rinse it out right before you get out the shower to keep from having the hair wet for too long. As far as moisturizing, I relied heavily on BRX Braid spray. Amazing oils in the spray and very light. Didn't leave a lot of build up either. HTH


----------



## Evolving78

i rolled my hair earlier today.  i was rushing and it just turned into a project.  i know better next time.  i was snapping some of my strands off with the clips or the comb.  i don't like any hair strands to break off.  my hair looks nice.  i am so glad that's over.


----------



## Charla

Thank you ladies for the sew-in tips.  Ya'll got me thinking!  I'm gonna take my time and do some research.  And glad to know I can reuse the hair.  I'll look into the best hair to work with.


----------



## Geminigirl

~Current hair length:

 About CBL/SL and to my lips in the front

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd:

 Natural FO Life BABY

~APL goal month

 Summer 2012. Lets say for my BDAY Month June 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices

 Right now I am PS with a wig. I will try to do this wig for a month after that PS with hats and chunky twists pinned up.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?:

 PS. No out style. And tons of moisture on the ends and no cutting until I reach goal.

~Post a beginning picture: Pic soon come. Next wash day.


----------



## kittenz

I'm under the dryer now.  Ill be back with pics.


----------



## Evallusion

Its been 2 weeks, so I shampooed my kinky twists and moisturized with some Enso Naturals Aloe & Marshmallow Hair Milk (I think thats what its called).

I'm usually a slow grower but my hair seems to be growing faster than usual...so I don't think I'm going to be able to last until Dec 31st with these kinky twists--they might be seriously woofin' by then.  Lets see how its looking in a couple of weeks...


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> I'm under the dryer now. Ill be back with pics.


 
kittenz where are the pictures woman????????


----------



## kittenz

@NikkiQ I knew I'd get called out. It got too late because I was under that dryer FOREVER!! and still had to blast sections with the blowdryer. I did take pics but I'll have to post them when I get home. Promise 

I like it.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I don't even know what I'm asking for pictures of  what did you do to your hair?


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ Flexi set

In the meantime here was my procedure.

*Wash and conditioned with L'oreal Hydrate Poo and Con/ detangled and sectioned in shower
*Applied CHI Keratin leave-in spray, then EVCO, then raw shea butter, then EVOO-tea tree oil blend by section and detangled with a smaller comb(all of this is why it took forever to dry but I  the results)
*Applied flexis adding IC fantasia gel to each sectioned piece and sat under dryer for about 5011 hours
*Separated curls while adding more shea butter to get rid of any crunchiness
and Viola! Soft, SHINY and moist!!

It sounds like a lot and it was. My hair is uber dry if I don't over do-it with the butter and oils

And all this left virtually no hair in my combs @ 11 months post relaxer


----------



## NikkiQ

Doesn't sound like a lot to me. I can't wait see the results. I had just posted in the Random Thoughts thread that I was going to attempt to do a flexi set for Thanksgiving.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am in the process of taking down these braids. I will finally be able to make it to church next weekend for the first time in a month, and I am not about to go with my head looking like a HAM. I must say tho, since we've been having Cardiac week, and I'm stuck in OT for at least 12 hrs a day (every day) means my hair has been tied down for about 20 hours of the day.....how's THAT for low manipulation!


----------



## NikkiQ

That is some serious low manipulation lol


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

Evallusion said:


> Its been 2 weeks, so I shampooed my kinky twists and moisturized with some Enso Naturals Aloe & Marshmallow Hair Milk (I think thats what its called).
> I'm usually a slow grower but my hair seems to be growing faster than usual...so I don't think I'm going to be able to last until Dec 31st with these kinky twists--they might be seriously woofin' by then.  Lets see how its looking in a couple of weeks...




How r u washing yr kinky twists 
Sent from my Eris using Eris


----------



## kittenz

My boss is in a meeting so ...ics:

]


----------



## zoeyy

Aggie said:


> Welcome @zoeyy. I wish you a very happy hair journey (HHJ).



Thank you so much !! 



Charla said:


> @indarican  @NikkiQ
> Uh oh, I hadn't thought about matting and stuff.  How are these other ladies keeping their sew-ins in for 3-6 months at a time.  My sister keeps her in for 6 months and re-tightens at the 3 month point. (she's been transitioning for over a year.  But then again her natural hair has zero curl pattern.  I wonder if that has something to do with it.  Have no idea how, but her hair grows out straight. Think Sera, but not quite a coarse.)
> 
> I appreciate you ladies reviewing this and giving me a reality check.  I'll do some more research and reduce my first sew-in to 1 month so I can really learn how to do it.  But darn! That means no Brobraz cause that hair is expeeeeeensive and I don't want to put that in for only 1 month.  I'll look for something less expensive.
> 
> Ya'll have any suggestions on good sew-in reggie tips?  Thanks for looking out for a sista



hey, I am wearing sew-ins 100% of the time! If you're a fast- grower like me, you can't keep your weave for 3 months, I have to re- install it like after 6- to 8 week at MAX, cause I 'll have so much new growth by then and it doesn't look good no more if you wear  a full head weave and you have too much new growth... But the good thing is, if you by some high quality hair and take good care of it you can always put it back in like I do.. most of my tracks are already like a whole year old.. I wash my hole head once a week, I pre poo the conrows and scalp underneath, then I will wash evrything, my own hair and scalp AND the weave and then I DC my hair underneath and rinse... I also try to moisturize/ seal my hair underneath my tracks everyday.. sometimes it's a little hard not to spread that oily stuff on the weave and it takes some time, but for me it's absolutely worth it!! This way, my hair is not weak at all when i take the weave out and within the last year (when i started to take care of my hair) I was able to retain all my new growth  Good luck!!


----------



## Charla

zoeyy said:


> Thank you so much !!
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I am wearing sew-ins 100% of the time! If you're a fast- grower like me, you can't keep your weave for 3 months, I have to re- install it like after 6- to 8 week at MAX, cause I 'll have so much new growth by then and it doesn't look good no more if you wear  a full head weave and you have too much new growth... But the good thing is, if you by some high quality hair ****what's considered good quality hair?  And brand and type suggestions?****and take good care of it you can always put it back in like I do.. most of my tracks are already like a whole year old.. I wash my hole head once a week, I pre poo ****what do you use for your prepoo?**** the conrows ****what pattern do you get your cornrows?  And do you add hair to your cornrows.  My sister does this to fortify her cornrows.  She says because the weave will put less strain on your natural hair.**** and scalp underneath, then I will wash evrything, my own hair and scalp AND the weave and then I DC my hair underneath and rinse... I also try to moisturize/ seal****what do you like to use to M&S, DC and shampoo?**** my hair underneath my tracks everyday.. sometimes it's a little hard not to spread that oily stuff on the weave and it takes some time, but for me it's absolutely worth it!! This way, my hair is not weak at all when i take the weave out and within the last year (when i started to take care of my hair) *I was able to retain all my new growth* *BOOM, that's what I want!* Good luck!!



zoeyy  That sounds fantastic!  Thanks for this info!  You know I have questions!  I've posted them in red above.  I do consider myself a fast grower getting about 0.75" monthly or more (with the use of growth aids.)  Sorry for all the questions


----------



## chelleypie810

jeez 23 pgs already.


----------



## indarican

Ugh my hair is starting to shed like crazy.... well im not too bothered with it because when i had a relaxer my hair was coming out in clumps, at least now its full strands and not just pieces. Im going to co wash with some aphogee keratin treatment tomorrow. I have been using moisturizing conditioners to cowash for a while now, no protien.


----------



## indarican

OH YEA I JUST SAW MY TICKER!!!! ONE YEAR FREE!!!! WOOOHOOOOO


----------



## Evolving78

anybody in here that is relaxed and not protective styling?  i feel like i need a trim, but last time, the stylist said i didn't need one. i guess i will just wait until my next relaxer. i don't wear my hair straight, so i can't really get around to dusting or can i when i am rollering my hair?  i wanna do everything possible to not cause any setbacks.  maybe i need to go to the salon and get a flexi rod set.


----------



## NikkiQ

Very cute!!! kittenz


----------



## Evallusion

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> How r u washing yr kinky twists
> Sent from my Eris using Eris


 
I washed them as I would my regular hair--no special methods.  I used my regular shampoo--Suave Shea.  And my twists look so much better after the wash.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

Evallusion said:


> I washed them as I would my regular hair--no special methods.  I used my regular shampoo--Suave Shea.  And my twists look so much better after the wash.



Thanks!


----------



## NikkiQ

I love how everyone is helping each other out with tips and pointers on how to maintain their PS and to make sure the health of our hair stays on track. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Charla

indarican said:


> Ugh my hair is starting to shed like crazy.... well im not too bothered with it because when i had a relaxer my hair was coming out in clumps, at least now its full strands and not just pieces. Im going to co wash with some aphogee keratin treatment tomorrow. I have been using moisturizing conditioners to cowash for a while now, no protien.



indarican

MSM and aloe vera juice have my shedding in the "below normal" shedding range.


----------



## faithVA

Its crowded in here.


----------



## Loves Harmony

OMG This cold air is killing my hair. Ive been co washing and dc all week. I hope it gets better... lol lol Still looking for a good leave in or hair milk.


----------



## kupenda

Been daydreaming about going natural. I blame you NikkiQ ! It was YOUR amazingly gorgeous puff upthread that has me making a pros and cons list for BCing vs transitioning. I love your curls!!!! And I stopped to drool over them yesterday 


ETA what's your hair type, if you follow that trend

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## esi.adokowa

NikkiQ has a gorgeous puff!  
I love her curls! 

Dusted my braids yesterday. My ends feel great now. I think I'll add bimonthly dusting to my regimen. 
How often do y'all dust? (if you do, that is)


----------



## Ogoma

I think my hair grows in spurts. I measure it monthly for the last two months and barely see any growth then I wake up one morning and my hair is 1.2 inches longer? Is this normal? 

This all new to me. Prior to my decision to 'go natural', I never cared about growth. I kept cutting my hair because I hated it touching my shoulder when it was down . Now I am obsessed with getting my hair into a loose bun or ponytail so I can ignore it . It is beginning to drive me mad. This is my first winter/year as a full natural (last relaxer -Sept 2010, BC- June 2011) and I didn't start reading boards and learning what to do until 2 months before my BC so I want to keep learning my hair through all the seasons and don't want to braid it up.


----------



## NikkiQ

kupenda said:


> Been daydreaming about going natural. I blame you @NikkiQ ! It was YOUR amazingly gorgeous puff upthread that has me making a pros and cons list for BCing vs transitioning. I love your curls!!!! And I stopped to drool over them yesterday
> 
> 
> ETA what's your hair type, if you follow that trend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 


esi.adokowa said:


> @NikkiQ has a gorgeous puff!
> I love her curls!
> 
> Dusted my braids yesterday. My ends feel great now. I think I'll add bimonthly dusting to my regimen.
> How often do y'all dust? (if you do, that is)


 
Really??? Thanks so much ladies! That made my morning . If I had to catagorize my curls, I would say I was mostly 4a with a few 3b curls around my ears. I'm starting to embrace my hair more and more now that it's getting a bit longer. There isn't much hang time yet, but it's getting there.


----------



## Firstborn2

Loves Harmony said:


> *OMG This cold air is killing my hair*. Ive been co washing and dc all week. I hope it gets better... lol lol Still looking for a good leave in or hair milk.


 
Yeah same here, I plan to steam once aweek throughout the winter.


----------



## zoeyy

Charla said:


> @zoeyy  That sounds fantastic!  Thanks for this info!  You know I have questions!  I've posted them in red above.  I do consider myself a fast grower getting about 0.75" monthly or more (with the use of growth aids.)  Sorry for all the questions



****what's considered good quality hair?  And brand and type suggestions?*** **
I can't tell a brand, but I'm usin indian remy and brazilian virgin hair! it's pricey , but it lasts.. when I started weaving, I used the cheapest asian human hair, but it tangled and felted after a while and i wasn't able to reuse it that often..
*****what do you use for your prepoo?****  extra virgin coconut hair, an ayuverdic oil, which contains coconut, sesam, castor, amla and some more stuff and I just ordered some argan oil 
****what pattern do you get your cornrows?  And do  you add hair to your cornrows.  My sister does this to fortify her  cornrows.  She says because the weave will put less strain on your  natural hair.***
what do u mean by "pattern"? and yeah, my beautician adds hair to the cornrows. I think that's better, too!
*****what do you like to use to M&S, DC and shampoo?***
for moisturizing I use Profectiv Mega Growth anti breakage strengthener Growth Lotion and profectiv growth renew growth restoration oil stimulant and coconut oil for sealing!
for DC I use Creme of nature Argan Oil Intensive conditioning treatment, profectiv growth renew root rebound deep conditioner and profectiv mega growth deep strengthening conditioner, sometimes I blend some oils to my DCs.  for shampoo I use a german natural cosmetics brand (I live in Germany, it's not even for black hair but no SLS or ALS, no cones etc and it's pretty mild)

I hope this helped ya, so if you have more question, just go ahead and ask me!! Oh and don't get me wrong, when ever I don't tell u a brand , it's just because it's somethin just sold in Europe (like my indian remy hair is an italian brand and so on..) 
*


----------



## Charla

zoeyy thanks so much for taking the time to help!  I really appreciate all you ladies!  By braid pattern, I meant I saw some braided in like a behive or straight back etc.  But then I realized (I think) that you get it braided based on how you want the weave to fall.


----------



## Charla

Ogoma said:


> *I think my hair grows in spurts. *I measure it monthly for the last two months and barely see any growth then I wake up one morning and my hair is 1.2 inches longer? Is this normal?
> 
> This all new to me. Prior to my decision to 'go natural', I never cared about growth. I kept cutting my hair because I hated it touching my shoulder when it was down . Now I am obsessed with getting my hair into a loose bun or ponytail so I can ignore it . It is beginning to drive me mad. This is my first winter/year as a full natural (last relaxer -Sept 2010, BC- June 2011) and I didn't start reading boards and learning what to do until 2 months before my BC so I want to keep learning my hair through all the seasons and don't want to braid it up.



Ogoma

I've noticed a pattern in my growth too.  I get a growth spurt toward the end of each month.  It's like my growth is slow and steady for the first 2/3 of the month, and then it says, "Oh, shoot, end of the month is around the corner!  We better show this girl some progress!"


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Ogoma- I struggle with the same thing  It can be really discouraging I got NO NOTICEABLE growth for 2 months, then BAM over an inch the next time I measured SMH I grow in spurts and fall seems to be my biggest growth spurt time...so you are not alone


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

This thread ALREADY has 24 pages...well shoot...let me go back and read through it  I'm already behind and the challenge hasn't even officially started


----------



## skraprchik

I was so tempted to flat iron today, but I resisted.  I put my hair in a twisted style, which I haven't done in over a month because my hair seems to have more tangles with twists.  

Anyway, I can definitely see that my hair has grown, since the very bottom set of twists are sitting on my shoulders and my bangs are in my eyes now.  I'm relieved, since I felt like it had stopped growing.


----------



## Ogoma

Charla said:


> Ogoma
> 
> I've noticed a pattern in my growth too.  I get a growth spurt toward the end of each month.  It's like my growth is slow and steady for the first 2/3 of the month, and then it says, "Oh, shoot, end of the month is around the corner!  We better show this girl some progress!"





LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Ogoma- I struggle with the same thing  It can be really discouraging I got NO NOTICEABLE growth for 2 months, then BAM over an inch the next time I measured SMH I grow in spurts and fall seems to be my biggest growth spurt time...so you are not alone



Good to know I am not alone!

Going forward, after the December 31 length check for this challenge, I am only going to do checks at the end of every quarter.


----------



## Charla

Ogoma said:


> Good to know I am not alone!
> 
> Going forward, after the December 31 length check for this challenge, I am only going to do checks at the end of every quarter.



Me too!


----------



## NikkiQ

Sounds like a good idea Ogoma! I'm only doing checks for updates for this thread.

I was very tempted to dye my hair again today. It's been 6 months since the last time I did it and its time to handle up on these roots...might do it tomorrow.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

I just saw that I was added to this challenge lol. But I'll take an update pic sometime tonight or later this week and i'll include all my stats then too. But just a little info, I transitioned for 14.5 months, BCed on March 19, '11. I am currently sitting with a DC mix I threw together just to try and noticed that with conditioner in my hair I can actually get my hair into a nice sized ponytail. However I've never used rinse out conditioner as a leave-in and would like to try it so I can wear a ponytail tomorrow. Anyone ever use V05/Suave as a leave-in? If so how much do you use? Do you mix it or dilute it with water?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

zoeyy said:


> ****what's considered good quality hair? And brand and type suggestions?*** *
> *I can't tell a brand, but I'm usin indian remy and brazilian virgin hair! it's pricey , but it lasts.. when I started weaving, I used the cheapest asian human hair, but it tangled and felted after a while and i wasn't able to reuse it that often..*
> ****what do you use for your prepoo?**** extra virgin coconut hair, an ayuverdic oil, which contains coconut, sesam, castor, amla and some more stuff and I just ordered some argan oil
> ****what pattern do you get your cornrows? And do you add hair to your cornrows. My sister does this to fortify her cornrows. She says because the weave will put less strain on your natural hair.****
> *what do u mean by "pattern"? and yeah, my beautician adds hair to the cornrows. I think that's better, too!*
> ****what do you like to use to M&S, DC and shampoo?****
> *for moisturizing I use Profectiv Mega Growth anti breakage strengthener Growth Lotion and profectiv growth renew growth restoration oil stimulant and coconut oil for sealing!*
> *for DC I use Creme of nature Argan Oil Intensive conditioning treatment, profectiv growth renew root rebound deep conditioner and profectiv mega growth deep strengthening conditioner, sometimes I blend some oils to my DCs. for shampoo I use a german natural cosmetics brand (I live in Germany, it's not even for black hair but no SLS or ALS, no cones etc and it's pretty mild)*
> 
> *I hope this helped ya, so if you have more question, just go ahead and ask me!! Oh and don't get me wrong, when ever I don't tell u a brand , it's just because it's somethin just sold in Europe (like my indian remy hair is an italian brand and so on..) *


 

what growth aids do you use?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Does anyone have doubts about hitting APL? I want to reach this goal SO BAD! It will be the longest my hair has ever been...EVER! But I'm not sure if I can get there. My hair is doing great right now and my regimen is wonderful, but I still have doubts that I'll ever have long hair like I want. Am I alone in feeling this way?


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

NikkiQ said:


> What is everyone's must have product in their stash/staples list right now?? Is it an oil, butter, leave in, moisturizer, etc.?



Nioxin
Argon Oil
Alter Ego Herbal (drops)
MSM


----------



## Aggie

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Does anyone have doubts about hitting APL? I want to reach this goal SO BAD! It will be the longest my hair has ever been...EVER! But I'm not sure if I can get there. My hair is doing great right now and my regimen is wonderful, but I still have doubts that I'll ever have long hair like I want. Am I alone in feeling this way?


 

I felt like that 3 years ago before I actually hit APL and then BSL. IT only seems a thousand worlds away but with persistent care and attention, it will not disappoint you. Keep going, this race is not for the swift nor for the faint of heart, but for those who insist on enduring even in the face of *seemingly* immeasurable odds. You can do this honey! We are here for you.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

~Current hair length
CBL

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~APL goal month
August 2012 but December will be just fine with me as well

~Current Reggie and styling choices
* Co-wash 2-3 times a week; if not more
* Shampoo once a week
* DC once a week (alternating between a moisturizing one and a light protein one)
* Hot oil treatments 1-2 times a month
* Moisturize and seal daily
* Continue protective styling; kinky twists, sew-ins, twist/braid outs

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Try and stay up on my regimen like I should and protect my ends more than I have been doing.

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Would you ladies consider my length in the picture above SL or CBL? When it comes to those two lengths I'm confused  . I just put CBL for now.


----------



## NikkiQ

@KaramelKutie803 your pic isn't showing up 

ETA: nevermind I see it. I'm at the same length as you are, but I'm still claiming SL for a little while longer.


----------



## bibs

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Would you ladies consider my length in the picture above SL or CBL? When it comes to those two lengths I'm confused  . I just put CBL for now.



My hair is layered naturally and my longest layer is a little below where yours falls and I'm claiming cbl. Shoot its touching my collar bone lol. I'm not a hair length expert, but yours looks cbl/full sl to me.

I'm getting an install tomorrow and I'm hoping I can keep it in 6 weeks. I usually get bored and end up missing my hair and taking the weave down after 4 weeks 
I really want to get my $$ worth and see some length progress!


Sent from my Droid Incredible II


----------



## zoeyy

JustGROWwithIt said:


> what growth aids do you use?



I'm takin biotin and MSM! I use an ayuverdic oil which is called "oil for increasing hair growth! and this "growth oil stimulant" by profectiv, but I don't know if those are considered "growth aids". I don't use any sulfur, if you mean that, but I'm thinking to add it to my reggie


----------



## bajandoc86

APL in 2012 is definitely looking possible.....AND it looks like it may be before Dec 2012. grow hurr grow!


----------



## Charla

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Would you ladies consider my length in the picture above SL or CBL? When it comes to those two lengths I'm confused  . I just put CBL for now.



For me if it reaches collarbone then you're CBL.  And on this board (if I'm remembering right) CBL is considered full SL, although I'm skipping the label of CBL and just am focusing on SL-APL.  But I guess it's just a step in between SL and APL.

Chile, who cares?  Your hair is'a growin'!


----------



## Charla

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Does anyone have doubts about hitting APL? I want to reach this goal SO BAD! It will be the longest my hair has ever been...EVER! But I'm not sure if I can get there. My hair is doing great right now and my regimen is wonderful, but I still have doubts that I'll ever have long hair like I want. Am I alone in feeling this way?



JustGROWwithIt

What's really crazy for me is I had doubts the entire time that I would ever hit SL!  It just seemed like too far a leap from having a TWA!  But now that I've done it, I promise I feel like Super Woman! :superman:  Like no length is out of reach now!  I'm invincible!  If APL seems like the impossible for you then I guarantee that once you achieve it, you will be looking for your cape!


----------



## kupenda

Very happy to report that I have also found my staple DCers. I prefer to use ORS Replenishing mixed with Elasta QP DPR 11 and Nexxus Humectress. This combo, with or without oils, gives me just enough protein and moisture. The yumminess lasts for days and I don't have to cowash to increase my moisture throughout the week. Yay! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

JustGROWwithIt
i won't say i have doubts, but i will be pretty much doing this on my own, so i wanna make sure i don't jack myself up.  my real goal for the coming year is BSL. that will be major for me.  i picture myself with BSL all of the time. but i understand how you feel.  you will get there, just do your best to not cause any setbacks.



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Does anyone have doubts about hitting APL? I want to reach this goal SO BAD! It will be the longest my hair has ever been...EVER! But I'm not sure if I can get there. My hair is doing great right now and my regimen is wonderful, but I still have doubts that I'll ever have long hair like I want. Am I alone in feeling this way?


----------



## IWantCurlyHair

Current hair length: CBL/SL
~Relaxed
~APL goal month: Summer 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices: 
Wash and DC once a week
Bun hair at night
Relax every 12 weeks or more 
Weavin it up from time to time
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Take my vitamins consistantly


----------



## NikkiQ

3 announcements to make ladies:

1) I dyed my hair again
2) I'm officially in love with Curl Junkie products
3) Debating on claiming CBL now

'Tis all


----------



## melisandre

blckrose said:


> ~Current hair length: *SL*
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*
> 
> ~APL goal month: *Oct 2012 (two years after my last relaxer)*
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: *Currently, I wash and deep condition my hair once a week.  I moisturize with my Kimmaytube leave-in every other day or so.  My styling choices are primarily two strand twists, buns (on straightened hair), and braid/twist outs.*
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?  *I plan to straighten my hair less often and to use a steamer for deep conditioning.*
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture: *I will post one before the challenge begins *



I flat ironed and trimmed my hair today.  So, I decided to take some pics to post for my beginning pictures.  I'd say the longest layer (the back) is SL.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Thank you ladies for being so encouraging. I'm glad I joined this forum. It's exactly what I needed! I know once I hit APL I will feel invincible as far as hair is concerned. I guess I have to remember that I am CBL now at my longest layer and that was a feat for me too. So I am going to think positive and keep up the good work!


----------



## NikkiQ

JustGROWwithIt that's why we're here...to cheer each other along


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Thanks ladies. Guess I'll go ahead and keep CBL. 

Nikki girl, go ahead and claim it!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Current hair length I was just informed Im CBL and not SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd-Natural but will be going back to relaxing Summer 2012
~APL goal month Dec 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices Right now I rely heavy on phony buns and wigs.I would like to get sew ins though.I use Ms.Jessie Butter cream and oils to seal,KCNT as a leave in and use a mix of aloe vera juice and glycern daily.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I will be ordering some sulfur and mtg to help promote growth and also up my dosage of biotin to 10k.

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## Meemee6223

Here is my current length. This is the best angle I could get... I'm really looking forward to growing my hair out. I've already seen so much growth thanks to you all!


----------



## ebsalita

Meemee6223 said:


> Here is my current length. This is the best angle I could get... I'm really looking forward to growing my hair out. I've already seen so much growth thanks to you all!



ITA!  Seeing growth on here really gets me inspired!


----------



## Rossy2010

Checking in.. Hiding my hair and praying for a surprise with my next relaxer


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

Check-in
I'm gonna bite the bullet and order the teressentials mud wash! I spent my entire Sunday afternoon lurking on the mud wash post and watching as many yt videos as possible. I live about 45 min away from the MD store but think I'm just going to order online because shipping would basically equal the gas and since I'm still in kinky twists I am not going to be able to use it for a few more weeks anyway!


----------



## cocoma

Hi! NikkiQ can I join?  Pretty please?  My shortest layer is now shoulder length and it is the slowest growing and uhhh coiliest part of my hair.  Shrinkage is also insane.  It will take all year for it to grow to APL but I will be babying it along.  My longest layer is grazing BSL.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Absolutely cocoma! Come on in


----------



## kupenda

Ok. Found a pic I didn't hate. Hope it shows up. 








Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kittenz

Wow! It's alot of pretty and healthy heads of hair in here.  I can easily see us reaching APL in 2012!! 

BTW, my flexi set is holding up well.  A little frizzy but I can last through Wednesday then my vacay starts!! Wohoo!!


----------



## Evolving78

very nice!



kupenda said:


> Ok. Found a pic I didn't hate. Hope it shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

QUEENJAMES231- I just started on the mud wash detox! I am 3 days in and my hair is already looking different and getting more hang time  I was skeptical, but this stuff is fantastic...only drawback is I don't like the smell of the Lavendar one, so I think my next bottle will be Left Coast Lemon  I think this mixture will help me reach APL by May 2012  Let me know how you like it...


----------



## Evolving78

i will just be sticking with a black rinse for awhile.  i don't think i will be using a perm dye anytime soon.  i am going to purchase my small rollers today.  i might slap some conditioner in my hair and walk around like that for a day or so.  i know, i get really lazy when it comes to rinsing conditioner out of my hair.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> QUEENJAMES231- I just started on the mud wash detox! I am 3 days in and my hair is already looking different and getting more hang time  I was skeptical, but this stuff is fantastic...only drawback is I don't like the smell of the Lavendar one, so I think my next bottle will be Left Coast Lemon  I think this mixture will help me reach APL by May 2012  Let me know how you like it...



someone is gonna have to teach me how to tag lol.. 
I am ordering the Lemon but I also wanna try the Cool Mint! I have not been having much luck in the shampoo/cleanser dept.(leaves my hair feeling too dry or not clean at all ) so I figure either it will live up to the hype or I can just throw it into the pile with the rest of the shampoo/cleansers that I barely use. and move on to the next!


----------



## newnyer

Actually took my hair out of a bun this weekend and wore it down Saturday (rollerset).  I know, I know, so sorry ladies but didn't take pics. (Don't stone me! Lol). Anyway I've been super inconsistent with my reggie this last month and haven't been on it with my vitamins, and I can tell because my growth has slowed down a bit.  Still fine/thin once straightened...but hey- what can u do? I also have noticed a correlation with me not visiting this board as much this month.  Coincidence? I think not. Lol!  I'm back on it though! Ya'll motivate me....

This week:  henna treatment w/ DC and the ultimate search for a good moisturizer for my ends during winter. (Had to let the S-curl go once it got cold here...seemed to be drying out my ends.

I'll be stupid close in Dec, but plan to get a good trim my next relaxer so I'm thinking February/March time frame is still realistic for APL.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## NikkiQ

newnyer what vitamins are you taking?? I need to get back on my Nioxin. I've slacked off since before my wedding.


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ said:


> newnyer what vitamins are you taking?? I need to get back on my Nioxin. I've slacked off since before my wedding.



I take Hairfinity, Omega 3, and a regular multi.  The Hairfinity was cool & gave me results but I'm thinking of testing out Nioxin to see if it's better.  What's your take on them?

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## blueberryd

~Current hair length--Ear length/Neck length

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Heat Damaged Natural--considering Texlaxing in 2012

~APL goal month
I want to be full APL by Dec 2012--which would mean I need to grow about 1 inch/month 

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Just trying to manage this mane!  I've never had hair this short and don't really know how to style my natural hair.  I'm going to try to cut down on flat ironing from 1-3x per week to 2x per month.  I plan to rollerset weekly and either air dry or dry under my new salons r us drier.  I also plan to DC weekly under my steamer.  Will trim ~1 inch every 3 months.  I plan to check in w this thread at least 1x/month. 

~Post a beginning picture--SORRY SO BIG
[IMG]http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=7853&pictureid=110197[/IMG]


----------



## NikkiQ

blueberryd that is such a CUTE cut on you!!!!

Welcome to the challenge


----------



## NikkiQ

Challengers list is updated (in alphabetical order). Can you believe we have 110 challengers already??????


----------



## ebsalita

I'm pleased to be joining this challenge!  I'm closing in on APL but I've now got SSK's and need to cut them out and then get a blunt cut (or just use my spitender if I can get away with that) to lessen the likelihood I'll get them again 

Current hair length
CBL (I'm brushing APL).  
~Natural
Natural
~APL goal month
APriL
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Wearing hair mostly blow dried and straightened - I love wearing it curly but I've just had my SECOND attack of SSK's for this year, so I'm afraid I'm done with curly until I reach APL 

I wash and DC 1-2 times per week, prepoo with Aussie conditioner and Hot 6 Oil using a heat cap then I was with PC shampoo.  Daily moisturising with ORS Olive Oil Moisturiser with Hot 6 to seal.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Wearing the hair straight/ stretched will help, also keep the hair well moisturised, also try new conditioners until I find the perfect ones.
~Post a beginning picture








That's all, folks, see you in 2012


----------



## Firstborn2

^^ that's great! NikkiQ, I'm excited to see what 2012 brings as far as reaching my Hair Goals. It's nice to have the support of other women who understand your journey I'm going hard in 2012 APL here I come again


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed my hair and it feels gooooooooooood! I was playing around with the hair by my ears and stretched out, they kinda touch my pits which is totally weird to me. I'm still shooting for September to be APL


----------



## summerskiss88

*Alright! My first official challenge on LHCF : ) *excited**
~Current hair length--*shoulder*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd--*relaxed*
~APL goal month--*December 2012*
~Current Reggie and styling choices--*co-wash 2x/wk, shampoo & dc 1x/wk, moisturize & seal daily, direct heat 1x/month, relax every 8wks, buns & ponytails*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?--*ceramides, stretch relaxers as long as I can (hopefully 12 wks), wear wigs more to manipulate less, HENNA more often and try other ayurveda methods, trim every 8 wks as needed, be more gentle with detangling!*
~Post a beginning picture--*See below : )*

*Since I'm shoulder length today, hopefully I'll get 1/2"/month over the next year which will get me the 6" I need to make it to APL?? ^_^*

Btw...here's where I started:
http://api.ning.com/files/Ti9o9HJlD...OvoTl2xrOh/kissjan09.jpg?width=471&height=432
LOL!


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> Cowashed my hair and it feels gooooooooooood! I was playing around with the hair by my ears and stretched out, *they kinda touch my pits *which is totally weird to me. I'm still shooting for September to be APL



Whaaaaaaaaaat!  Girl, you better pass around that miracle grow!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^  I'm trying to get a decent picture that isn't showing too much top boob

ETA: Here you go Charla


----------



## Missdelicious1

Hey ladies,

I texlaxed this past Thursday and took a few pics, which will be my starting pics.  The pics are in my Hair Journey album linked below in my signature.  I cannot upload any of my pics to LHCF because the file size is too large on my pics. If anyone can help me with that please, please, please do (I'll really appreciate it .


----------



## NikkiQ

Missdelicious1 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I texlaxed this past Thursday and took a few pics, which will be my starting pics. The pics are in my Hair Journey album linked below in my signature. I cannot upload any of my pics to LHCF because the file size is too large on my pics. If anyone can help me with that please, please, please do (I'll really appreciate it .


 
Missdelicious1 I normally open the file using the 'paint' option on my comp and resize/crop it that way. Shrinks the picture itself and the file size


----------



## bajandoc86

Wow NikkiQ you go girlie!


----------



## Missdelicious1

NikkiQ said:


> @Missdelicious1 I normally open the file using the 'paint' option on my comp and resize/crop it that way. Shrinks the picture itself and the file size


 
NikkiQ thanks a lot! I tried that before, but it wasn't working. I've been having problems upload and sending pics on my computer lately, so maybe that was it. Anyway, I got it up.  My starting pic is in my siggy.  

I'm hoping to reach APL when I texlax again in February or March, but I still have some work to do on the left side of my hair.  You can see how uneven it is in the pic.  I've cut it 3x (including my big chop back in March) to try to even it out and the right side it still growing longer, so I won't be cutting again.


----------



## Afrobuttafly

~Current hair length
Betwixt collarbone and apl
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural 4a 
~APL goal month
June 
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Shampoo weekly
Cowash as needed
Buns, Puffs, Braids, Twists
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
LEAVE MY HAIR ALONE as much as possible. Add ceramides & Cayenne pepper oil to regi
~Post a beginning picture
Coming Soon


----------



## skraprchik

NikkiQ said:


> ^^  I'm trying to get a decent picture that isn't showing too much top boob
> 
> ETA: Here you go Charla



You might want to update your siggy 'cause you are _definitely_ past CBL! doesn't look like you have very far to go at all.  Hopefully the winter season will be good to you.


----------



## NikkiQ

skraprchik I so don't want to claim CBL yet until after I flat iron it in December. Idk how long it is in the back though.


----------



## kittenz

Will I be the only person DCing on Thanksgiving?  We aren't going anywhere or having any company so I think I have my DC and cap on while cooking.  Ghetto??   I hope not because I'm trying to prepare for D-Day and give my relaxed ends a nice send off.

Our Thanksgiving is going to be very lowkey (kinda non-existant) because we're leaving for the Bahamas this weekend.    I can't wait!!


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> *Will I be the only person DCing on Thanksgiving?* We aren't going anywhere or having any company so I think I have my DC and cap on while cooking. Ghetto??  I hope not because I'm trying to prepare for D-Day and give my relaxed ends a nice send off.
> 
> Our Thanksgiving is going to be very lowkey (kinda non-existant) because we're leaving for the Bahamas this weekend.  I can't wait!!


 
I might be right there with ya. My cousin is having turkey day at his house, but its not starting til 3 so I might just be at home shampooing and DCing my hair. All I gotta do is slap on a wig on top of the conditioning cap and go with it lol


----------



## Evolving78

i think i will try that Aphogee 2 step.  maybe i might run out and get it today?  i am going to read up on it.  haven't used it in ages.  i just really want my hair to be strong to add as much retention as possible.


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ said:


> @skraprchik I so don't want to claim CBL yet until after I flat iron it in December. Idk how long it is in the back though.


 
Hey @NikkiQ
how many months post are you? it looks like you will be at apl in no time, maybe by like march?
im in the same boat with the hair in the back... the hair on the side is WAY longer then the hair in the back. Stretched its like just just touching my back, but the side is just below my collar bone... my hair is so uneven...lol


----------



## NikkiQ

indarican I'm the same way!! I took a pic of the back of my hair and it doesn't seem that long at all. I sent the pic to JJamiah and she says that it's b/c I had my head tilted down lol.

I'll be 19 months post relaxer tomorrow and 9 months post BC on Friday.


----------



## NikkiQ

Going to my BSS to get some flexi rods. Pray for me ladies. I might get a migraine trying to figure out what size to get.


----------



## esi.adokowa

wearing conditioner in my hair to moksha (hot yoga) tonight.
curious as to how that will affect its softness!


----------



## NikkiQ

esi.adokowa said:


> wearing conditioner in my hair to moksha (hot yoga) tonight.
> curious as to how that will affect its softness!


 
Ooooh that'll probably be awesome! you gonna wear a conditioning cap and a scarf on top or something?


----------



## skraprchik

NikkiQ said:


> skraprchik I so don't want to claim CBL yet until after I flat iron it in December. Idk how long it is in the back though.



I can understand that.  How do you measure CBL from the back? What body marker do you use?  I've never thought of looking at it that way.


----------



## indarican

skraprchik said:


> I can understand that. How do you measure CBL from the back? What body marker do you use? I've never thought of looking at it that way.


 well im not sure if this is right but what i do is turn my head all the way to the side so my chin is touching my shoulder, then stretch the hair in the back down. Im not sure how other people measure though.


----------



## NikkiQ

I measure the same way actually


----------



## Loving

NikkiQ said:


> ~Current hair length
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> ~APL goal month
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> ~Post a beginning picture


 
Well, I just relaxed for the first time a week and a half ago and I am really anxious to grow my hair so this is a welcome challenge!

*Current hair length* - SL
*Type* - Relaxed
*APL goal month* - Shooting for April 2012. I am new to this so...
*Current reggie* - wash weekly, deep treat every 2 weeks, take GNC Skin, Hair and Nails vitamin daily, roller set/wrap at nights, limit use of direct heat, moisturize and seal every other day
*Change* - I am sticking to this reggie for now since I am new at this
*Pic* - see Avatar


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome to the group Loving!! 

Were you always natural up until this relaxer? How is your hair behaving now? Are things going the way you expected to or is it an even better experience for you?


----------



## Loving

NikkiQ said:


> Welcome to the group @Loving!!
> 
> Were you always natural up until this relaxer? How is your hair behaving now? Are things going the way you expected to or is it an even better experience for you?


 
Yep - was always natural until this relaxer. I love the new look but was hoping that my hair would have been longer when relaxed. My natural hair was longer but a lot of it was just uneven ends. My stylist had to trim it to make it even. 

Overall it has been a learning experience - i wish my hair was thicker like some of the pics I see on this forum but I guess it takes time.


----------



## lexxi

Current hair length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd- im natural
~APL goal month- hopefully march my two yr anniversary 
~Current Reggie and styling choices- so far direct heat has been taken out of my regi until I put a weave in so air drying flat twists and buns have been my go to since my hair is not  in a ps style 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?my biggest mistake last yr was summer time I couldn't keep my hair stretched because of the heat so when it comes to next summer I will come up with a plan 
~Post a beginning picture- will post one when im off work


----------



## esi.adokowa

NikkiQ said:


> Ooooh that'll probably be awesome! you gonna wear a conditioning cap and a scarf on top or something?



NikkiQ, that's a good suggestion, but i actually just ended up wearing my braids tied back into a bun.
the temperature in the room is kept constant at about 40 C, (about 105deg F) with a minimum of 60% humidity, so my hair is usually damp by the end.

it actually made my hair feel sooo soft!
i might try the cap and scarf next time and see if that makes the result even nicer.

on a side note, it's snowing pretty hard here right now. 
i should probably put my hair in extension braids tonight for protection, the cold weather here is murder on my hair.


----------



## Evallusion

This thread is poppin'.   Still in my "kinkies"...3 weeks down, 5 to go...


----------



## Charla

Well, I chickened out of getting sew-ins.  I've been doing a lot of reading and researching, and I'm too afraid I'll have a setback because I don't know what I'm doing.  I can just imagine come Feb I'm telling you ladies that my nape or edges or gone or that I have matting or breakage!

So I've decided that my gut is telling me to stick with what I know...cornrows under wigs!  I just can't risk it!


----------



## NikkiQ

The girls wanna go out tonight so no time to flexi rod the hair and I doubt I feel like doing it tomorrow. I see a weekend project in my future


----------



## HauteHippie

Yay, finally! Below are my starting pics to go with my posting 20 something pages up. 

I want to reach full, obvious APL and thicken my strands. They got no protein while I was natural! Totally dumb on my part 'cause I know I need protein. I'm also going to become (da-da-dah-daaaaah) a Henna Head!


----------



## AryaStarr258

Whoa! 28 pages? Where have I been? Must remember to check this thread more often...


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^its a lot of rambling girl


----------



## zoeyy

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!



Charla said:


> Well, I chickened out of getting sew-ins. I've been doing a lot of reading and researching, and I'm too afraid I'll have a setback because I don't know what I'm doing. I can just imagine come Feb I'm telling you ladies that my nape or edges or gone or that I have matting or breakage!
> 
> So I've decided that my gut is telling me to stick with what I know...cornrows under wigs! I just can't risk it!


 
Awww, to bad... Well, if you started your HHJ differently I can totally understand that you're scared to change your other PS to weaves. I have read so often that sew-in's are not supposed to be good and cause hair loss, but for me, I can tell that my hair was really damaged when I was relaxed, wore sew in's and didn't care for my hair AT ALL. I didn't even have hair on my edges.. But once I stpped relaxing and I started with my reggie (that I wrote you before) and sticked with the sew ins it worked out pretty amazing, my edges have grown back, I was able to grow AND retain a lot of length, shedding stopped and I feel like I have twice as much of hair, that I had a year ago


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy turkey day ladies!!!


----------



## GIJane

NikkiQ said:


> Happy turkey day ladies!!!


 
NikkiQ Happy Thanksgiving to you too.


----------



## kupenda

My ends feel bushy. I may have to change the date of my expected arrival at APL. It's looking like August since I may need to cut about an inch or two :-/


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Charla

zoeyy said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, to bad... Well, if you started your HHJ differently I can totally understand that you're scared to change your other PS to weaves. I have read so often that sew-in's are not supposed to be good and cause hair loss, but for me, I can tell that my hair was really damaged when I was relaxed, wore sew in's and didn't care for my hair AT ALL. I didn't even have hair on my edges.. But once I stpped relaxing and I started with my reggie (that I wrote you before) and sticked with the sew ins it worked out pretty amazing, my edges have grown back, I was able to grow AND retain a lot of length, shedding stopped and I feel like I have twice as much of hair, that I had a year ago



Thanks for the encouragement zoeyy  It certainly seems like sew-ins are ideal for growing and retaining.  If I do get the nerve back up to do it, I'll def be following your reggie!  My nerves just got the best of me!  Even the lady who was going to do my sew-in (the same lady who does my braids) said I'm thinking too much on it.  I know both of ya'll are right.  I just have to get it right in my own head first!


----------



## Charla

kupenda said:


> My ends feel bushy. I may have to change the date of my expected arrival at APL. It's looking like August since I may need to cut about an inch or two :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



kupenda  don't cut yet.  Maybe the bushy ends are due to pH or something else.  Are you sure it's because they're worn or split?


----------



## lilyofthenile

Still in yarn braids (since October 15th) and they'll be in until mid December.

Haven't got round to washing my hair last weekend, so I should be doing it this weekend. 

The Kimmaytube leave in has really kept my hair moisturised and soft for days, so I only had to spritz once or twice a day really..


----------



## lilyofthenile

NikkiQ said:


> 3 announcements to make ladies:
> 
> _1) I dyed my hair again_
> 2) I'm officially in love with Curl Junkie products
> 3) Debating on claiming CBL now
> 
> 'Tis all




Nice! 

I've been wanting to try Curl Junkie, which product do you like the most?


----------



## lilyofthenile

Charla said:


> Well, I chickened out of getting sew-ins.  I've been doing a lot of reading and researching, and I'm too afraid I'll have a setback because I don't know what I'm doing.  I can just imagine come Feb I'm telling you ladies that my nape or edges or gone or that I have matting or breakage!
> 
> So I've decided that my gut is telling me to stick with what I know...cornrows under wigs!  I just can't risk it!



Easiest and safest option!

I did a sew in, wasn't installed properly at all and my edges got thinner, but they're back again.

Cornrows and wig is my fav option LOL.


----------



## kupenda

Charla I don't have splits but I figured they were worn. I used to go to the Dominican salon monthly so I'm assuming they're damaged. I can post pics. Be right back with them


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KumakoXsd said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've been wanting to try Curl Junkie, which product do you like the most?



I use one of their DCs (can't remember which one at the moment), Beauticurls Leave In,and Curls in a Bottle

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Im in - Reserving my spot 
Il be back later


----------



## BreeNique

~Current hair length
juuuuuuuuuuuuust closing in on APL. but i don't want to "claim" it until March, when i'm sure. So i'll call it SL for now. 



~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd all nat'chal, honey! ALL NAT'CHAL! 
~APL goal month MARCH! just in time for my bf's birthday. it's a pretty good benchmark, too. 1/4 of the way through the year...
~Current Reggie and styling choices

blow dry and flat iron once a month (if that often! i don't trust myself with heat very often...); more than anything, twist-outs and ballerina top-knots. for the winter, lots of buns/ top knots with a baggy underneath (shhhh!!), and coconut oil galore! REGIMEN: "full" wash on Sundays (clarify the first sunday of every month, normal sunday is a sufate-free shampoo, protien conditioner or moisturizing conditioner (leave it on for upwards of an hour), overnight or all-day DC); WEDNESDAYS: co-wash (usually) and then wash with a conditioner on overnight/ for most of the night, rinse out, let air-dry about 50%, and twist or flexi-rod! 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
i feel that being consistent with my baggying/ consistently working on my ends will be the secret to me getting a full APL. that, and protien balance. 
~Post a beginning picture

http://tinypic.com/r/14m8g3l/5


----------



## HoneyCoated

~Current hair length: SL (photo was taken about 2 mos. ago)

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed

~APL goal month: by August 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices: Wash weekly, deep condition 2x wkly, moisturize & seal nightly, alternate protein/moisture reg wkly, trim every relaxer, relax hair 3 - 4x a year, satin scarf at night, take hsn vitamins, clarify once a month 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
I will change how often I trim. I will only trim every relaxer. I over-trimmed my hair too much this year in an effort to keep it healthy . I found out that I had cut off so much of my progress.

~Post a beginning picture: see photo attached


----------



## kupenda

Found some pics. These are my ugly bushy ends












Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda

And this is another starting pic. Yes I know it's gross. I'm hoping to lose some weight and gain some hair length. *hangs head in shame*







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EasypeaZee

Ok, so as a new member of LHCF, this my first official challenge and I'm really excited to be participating instead of stalking from the sidelines as I have been doing for the past couple of months. 

~Current hair length
I believe I am currently shoulder length range, my last length check wasn't as successful as I had hoped.erplexed

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Relaxed

~APL goal month
As of now I'm hoping for May 2012 as it would be the year anniversary of my HHJ

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Since two weeks ago, I have been in individual braids since i was tired of touching and analyzing my hair. Also, I'm trying to keep it protected from the harsh winter weather to come. I'm planning on taking them out some time in march only because i don't put a lot of product in it. When not in braids i tend to wash my hair weekly and moisturize with unrefined shea butter.

~Post a beginning picture
can i come back to this? as a new member i'm still learning the ropes

If anyone, and i mean anyone, has a suggestion for me please feel free! I love hair tips, especially if they can help me to grow my hair longer than its been in my entire life...

I'm really excited to be a part of this!!


----------



## EasypeaZee

Sorry for the delay fixin these...
lmao so with a little tweaking i figured it out. Please excuse the unenthusiastic expression on my face and the poor blow dry job. I have been avoiding heat usage for the past 6 months and so i didnt want to over do it. This was the night I put the braids in... the most recent picture i have.


----------



## bajandoc86

Cant see the pic hun.....EasypeaZee


----------



## Firstborn2

EasypeaZee, welcome to LHCF...


----------



## Charla

kupenda said:


> And this is another starting pic. Yes I know it's gross. I'm hoping to lose some weight and gain some hair length. *hangs head in shame*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl, stop!  The only difference between your pic and others' pics (including my own!)  is that we haven't been brave enough to post it!  Believe that!

How much of your ends do you think you need to cut?  I worry that when the time comes where I really NEED to trim that I won't take enough off for trying to salvage length.  But I'm trying to learn from other's experiences so I can do it right.


----------



## Imani

Went to this new salon last weekend to get my hair flat ironed. Also got a tiny trim. Was just ok, wasn't really feeling it, hair was too straight, not enough body, and wasn't feeling her blow dry technique at all (round brush , i'm used to getting blow dried with a denman).  I don't think the heat was up super high so hopefully I won't have to worry about heat damage, just wasn't feeling all the unnecessary pulling on my hair, more concerned about breakage. 

I'm very close to APL, but my hair didn't feel long at all. Maybe it was the lack of body. Or I just have hair anorexia, lol. 

I'm out of town and will post pics when I get back. I'm pretty confident I should be APL by my goal of April 2012. I will get my hair straightened for New Years and then no more heat until April.


----------



## lilyofthenile

NikkiQ said:


> I use one of their DCs (can't remember which one at the moment), Beauticurls Leave In,and Curls in a Bottle
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



I have heard of their DC's, apparently they're quite good. Thanks!


----------



## lilyofthenile

kupenda said:


> And this is another starting pic. Yes I know it's gross. I'm hoping to lose some weight and gain some hair length. *hangs head in shame*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



No need to feel ashamed!!! You're posting your pic! I'm not (still in protective style) and I'm quite embarrassed to considering how long I've been in my journey.


----------



## kittenz

I BCed!!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=583703


----------



## Keedah

So after two trims last month I went to the salon for a blowout and flat iron and had to get another trim today. Ends are still split and looking horrible...urghhh. My stylists is going to trim little by little everytime I go every 2-3 weeks. I know its for the better but i feel like Ill never gain any length if I have to keep getting trims!


----------



## skraprchik

So, I just booked an appointment today to get a weave installed in January.  This will be my first time getting it done. I hope this goes well.  If it does, I may just have to stick to the weaves until the warm weather returns.  Until January, I'll be experimenting with my roller sets.


----------



## NikkiQ

skraprchik are you doing a full install or leaving hair out?


----------



## 20perlz

Please count me in!!!

I have been playing around with my hair and really retaining length for a LONG time now. This post is my official beginning to get my hair goals met and to be accountable for it by actually joining and keeping up with a challenge....

~Current hair length

My current length is (still) between shoulder length and APL....closer to shoulder.

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd'

I am relaxed.

~APL goal month

I should be full APL no later than August 2012.

~Current Reggie and styling choices

OK. My planned regi is:

Prepoo with almond oil every Wednesday.

Shampoo with Cucumber Aloe Clarifying Shampoo every other Sunday.

Conditioner Wash & DC every Sunday/Wednesday with Aubrey Organics HoneySuckle Rose & GPB alternating every other Sunday --- Nexxus Humectress & KeraCare Humecto alternating every other Wednesday.

Set hair on Curlformers. (Use Extra Wide Long and Wide Long sets -- alternate)
Set with Proclaim Setting Lotion and Coconut Oil to seal.

Airdry overnight. 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?

The Curlformers sets are new for me and I plan to get a trim (dusting) every 8 weeks or so, as needed.

~Post a beginning picture

I will edit to add a start photo.....


----------



## gforceroy

delete....


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks SL to me gforceroy


----------



## NikkiQ

My bantu knotted twists. Hopefully it looks okay when I take it down lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## bajandoc86

^^ can't wait to see NikkiQ!


----------



## AryaStarr258

Soooo I'm going through a rough bout of "I-WANT-LONG-HAIR-NOW" syndrome. Y'all pray for me. I just may lose my mind this time


----------



## summerskiss88

AryaStarr258 said:


> Soooo I'm going through a rough bout of "I-WANT-LONG-HAIR-NOW" syndrome. Y'all pray for me. I just may lose my mind this time


*Ugh...I know how you feel. One 1/2 inch at a time : ) I'm starting to find that trying out new products and hairstyles helps me feel more patient...I guess because I get to play with my hair and understand that while it's not where I want it, I can work with what I got!! ; )*


----------



## summerskiss88

*Btw...APL will be the longest my hair has ever been. 

And when I reach that length, I plan to flat iron and swang like I'm a Victoria's Secret model on the runway! 

But only for a day...then I'll DC and bun it like a good girl *


----------



## skraprchik

NikkiQ I'm planning on leaving some hair out.  I'm trying to decide what hair would be best to use so that I can get it to blend.  I think I may get around the heat damage risk by roller-setting, at least the leave-out and maybe the whole install if I can.


----------



## esi.adokowa

Hey y'all! 
How goes it? 

Last week I said I'd put extension braids in now that it's cold out. 
Here are a couple pictures!
The hair is bss hair (glamorous) in 1b/33. I think it's deep wave. 
Only took me about five hours, so not too bad. 






















Excuse my greasiness haha.


----------



## NikkiQ

AryaStarr258 said:


> Soooo I'm going through a rough bout of "I-WANT-LONG-HAIR-NOW" syndrome. Y'all pray for me. I just may lose my mind this time


 
Don't lose your mind AryaStarr258! Your hair will get there soon. The best way to defeat that feeling (for me at least) is to PS with extensions. Gives you the long hair feel plus the benefit of protecting your hair 



summerskiss88 said:


> *Ugh...I know how you feel. One 1/2 inch at a time : ) I'm starting to find that trying out new products and hairstyles helps me feel more patient...I guess because I get to play with my hair and understand that while it's not where I want it, I can work with what I got!! ; )*


 
Spill the beans on these products and styles woman!



summerskiss88 said:


> *Btw...APL will be the longest my hair has ever been. *
> 
> *And when I reach that length, I plan to flat iron and swang like I'm a Victoria's Secret model on the runway! *
> 
> *But only for a day...then I'll DC and bun it like a good girl *


 
I just wanna be able to bun period 



skraprchik said:


> @NikkiQ I'm planning on leaving some hair out. I'm trying to decide what hair would be best to use so that I can get it to blend. I think I may get around the heat damage risk by roller-setting, at least the leave-out and maybe the whole install if I can.


 
skraprchik To blend in with your natural texture? What hair have you been looking at so far? Maybe I can help you find something. I'll go back through the pages and look for your starting pic to get an idea of your texture.


----------



## NikkiQ

esi.adokowa LOVE them!!!!  how long you plan on keeping them in?


----------



## skraprchik

NikkiQ My starting pic isn't up yet.  Hopefully tomorrow after this roller set is done and I wrap it overnight.  My hair is 4a but fine and it gets _very_ straight even when I just dry in a ponytail.  I'm a one pass and it's done kinda flat iron girl.  I'm leaning toward some Extensions Plus Relaxed Texture.  I want something that I can use for awhile. I would get kinky curly texture but I'm not trying to wet my hair often enough for that to be a good choice.

If you could make some suggestions after I post my pic that would be great.


----------



## PaigeJessica

I'm going to edit my post and make this my starting pic. I took it last week:






Looks like I'm almost there! I was really surprised, like where'd all this hair come from? I've been really bad to my hair lately too...


----------



## TLC1020

Howdy Ladies,

Four months post and sitting with conditioner in for few hours and enjoying every bit of it . Hope everyone is taking care of their ends and keeping it simple.


----------



## NikkiQ

PaigeJessica you are SUPER close!!!


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Hello ladies, just a hair update. On Tuesday (the 22nd) I got my sew-in done for my next protective style. I used ModelModel Dream Weaver Hair, 2 packs, both 10ins. My friend did it for me and is the only person I let do them since I just recently started getting sew-ins. Here are pictures.


----------



## faithVA

Some of you ladies are so close to APL already. It's going to be so fun having so many graduates when spring starts.


----------



## Skiggle

I'm not in this challenge  but I always stalk this threaderplexed. Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## Aggie

I just moisturized and sealed my luscious ends and now baggying until morning.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Just an update:
My last post I expressed my doubts about hitting APL. Well today I checked my length and I'm only about 3 inches away, which is definately DO-ABLE! I'm psyched and ready to graduate to APL with all you ladies next year! I also joined a BSL in 2012 challenge. Ambitious, I know. But I figured if I'm focusing on hitting BSL next year I'll hit at least APL for sure!


----------



## Firstborn2

PaigeJessica, the Nail Fanatic in me want to know what color polish you are wearing in your photo. 

KaramelKutie803, your friend did a good job, it's a nice length and it looks natural.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I just twisted my hair up with Hairveda's whipped cream ends hydration under a satin cap. I need to work on my retention and PS - I'm overdue for APL.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

*Current hair length*
SL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Texlaxed but transitioning to natural w/o bc

*APL goal month*
Hoping to be APL by December - I'm a slow grower 

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
- Cleansing hair once or twice a week with Teressentials or WEN.
- DCing with every wash, if needed. Alternating between protein and moisture DCs.
- Airdrying, low heat 
- Major PSing....mostly braids and wigs
- BKT every 4 months at a minimum 


*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
PSing is a major change for me because I love wearing my hair out, especially in WnGs but this hasn't gotten me any closer to APL. My issue is retention and not protein/moisture. Once I fix my retention issues with PSing I know my hair will thrive!  

*Post a beginning picture*
I'll post one in December


----------



## zoeyy

esi.adokowa said:


> Hey y'all!
> How goes it?
> 
> Last week I said I'd put extension braids in now that it's cold out.
> Here are a couple pictures!
> The hair is bss hair (glamorous) in 1b/33. I think it's deep wave.
> Only took me about five hours, so not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my greasiness haha.



looks real nice!!!


----------



## PaigeJessica

Firstborn2 said:


> PaigeJessica, the Nail Fanatic in me want to know what color polish you are wearing in your photo.
> 
> KaramelKutie803, your friend did a good job, it's a nice length and it looks natural.



LOL Firstborn2 it's OPI  Swimsuit Nailed It


----------



## lilyofthenile

Hey ladies. Happy Sunday.

Today I'm prepooing with Hairveda Vatika Frost and cowashing with Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut. Coconut goodness all the way LOL.


----------



## lilyofthenile

AryaStarr258 said:


> Soooo I'm going through a rough bout of "I-WANT-LONG-HAIR-NOW" syndrome. Y'all pray for me. I just may lose my mind this time



I know how you feel. But stay patient! Time will fly and you will have that long hair if you carry on taking care of it well ^^


----------



## Onhergrind09

~Current Hair Length: *Barely Grazing APL*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed*
~APL Goal Month:* April*
~Current Reggie and styling choices: *Moist & Seal (AM & PM), DC 2x's Week (Friday & Mon), Only Comb on DC days, Minimal Heat, Protective Styling * 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?:*Remaining Consistant* 
~Post a beginning picture:*See Attached*


----------



## Onhergrind09

Originally Posted by NikkiQ View Post
And the list keeps going!!!

Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??

I'll be revisiting but it's been more than a decade


----------



## AyannaDivine

*~Current hair length*
The back is about 1in away from APL, Sides are 2-3 inches away from APL, bangs are chin legnth and crown is SL
*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural 
*~APL goal month*
Im shooting for August for my sides and back. December for the crown and bangs
*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
I dont have a solid reggie. I pretty much cowash and DC whenever Im in the mood -hopefully this challenge will help me get my routien down. TST, wigs and braids will be my go-to styles because they're so easy! 
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
No more dye! Y'all, I dyed my hair a few weeks ago and my fro has been a hard, tangled mess ever since. Im also going to experiment with protien in hopes of strengthening my hair.
*~Post a beginning picture*
Will post pics later

Just thought I'd add some additional info:
currently taking prenatal vitamins while I nurse my son. My hair grew alot while pregnant but Im not sure how much the prenatals had to do with it. I'll continue taking them throught the challenge. Also, can someone recommend a good protien shampoo or conditioner for 4B hair? Thanks!

ETA: My hair aint evvaaa been past my shoulders in my entire life so APL will be the most length I've ever had. Trust and believe I'll be whippin my hair all over the place!


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Some of you ladies are so close to APL already. It's going to be so fun having so many graduates when spring starts.


 
faithVA it's gonna be crazy trying to keep up with all the graduates next year. They're gonna be popping up left and right. Gonna have to edit the challengers list every day!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Onhergrind09 said:


> Originally Posted by NikkiQ View Post
> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??
> 
> I'll be revisiting but it's been more than a decade


 
APL will be the longest my hair has ever been. It could've been there a long time ago if I hadn't relapsed with chemicals ( my hair DOES NOT do well with any sort of chemicals) and lazy/harmful styling practices. But I'm on it now, no more setbacks! I'm ready to have the hair I'v always wanted.


----------



## Onhergrind09

JustGROWwithIt said:


> APL will be the longest my hair has ever been. It could've been there a long time ago if I had relapsed with chemicals ( my hair DOES NOT do well with any sort of chemicals) and lazy/harmful styling practices. But I'm on it now, no more setbacks! I'm ready to have the hair I'v always wanted.



JustGROWwithIt-You WILL get there!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^stay AWAY from the chemicals young lady


----------



## AmyRose92

I was taking down my twists that I left in for a week and just re-moisturizing this morning. My uncle, who told me two days ago, that I ruined my hair going natural, started touching a section I left out and I pulled it to show him how long it got. His reaction was priceless! He was like "How'd you get it to grow?" lol I just had to inwardly roll my eyes at that question. I also showed my mom how much shrinkage I had and she just had the the ":O >.<" reaction like "Wow!" and then "Hmph!" xD It was really funny! This makes me even more excited for 2012 when I reach APL


----------



## esi.adokowa

NikkiQ said:


> esi.adokowa LOVE them!!!!  how long you plan on keeping them in?





zoeyy said:


> looks real nice!!!


thanks ladies! 
i plan on keeping them in til at least christmas.
i'll be applying my sulfur mix daily.


----------



## Evolving78

thanksgiving was interesting....my grandmother kept asking me if my hair was all mine, like she has never seen my hair this length before.  i guess she was surprised at how i had no hair last year and the length that it is now. 

i am going to do this Aphogee 2 step treatment in a few minutes.  wish me luck ladies!  it's been years since i have done a hard/strong protein treatment.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I realized I never filled out this starting survey  

What is your goal date for BSL? *May 2012* 


What brings you to this challenge? *This will be my first time ever being APL as a natural (I was APL in the past when I was relaxed). I BC’d in June after a year of transitioning and I want my longer hair back again* 

Whats your current length? *CBL...I think I am 3 inches away from APL, but I am awful at estimating  After I flat iron and trim next month, I will have a better idea of my true length and what goal is feasible*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? *Natural*

Whats your reggie? *I will be PS'ing in twists most of the year (I'm only using heat 2x for trims).  I'm in the Crown & Glory Bootcamp Challenge, so I won't be wearing my hair out next year  I'll also be taking my hair growth vitamins (2,000 mg of MSM). Hopefully, I will get a solid regimen of mostly natural products and will be able to afford a steamer!*

What do you plan to do differently to make APL? *I plan to stick with PS'ing all year, wear my hair out when I get APL and whip it for a few days, then immediately go back into PS mode and get focused on reaching BSL in Dec & MBL and WL in 2013  I'm on a mission *

*I will be posting my starting pic at the end of December because I am in the HYH challenge and will be getting my hair flat ironed for an end of the year length check *


----------



## blueberryd

Just did a pre poo on dry hair with Africa's best oil...and i'm liking the results. Will work this into my reggie. Will also try with other oils--i like how hot 6 smells better!

What i did:
saturated hair with Africas Best oil
covered with shower cap for about 90 mins
vacuumed the house
rinsed
washed w literally a dime size of CON shampoo
conditioned with ORS for about 5 mins
Rinse/Detangle
Air dry


----------



## Evolving78

so i rinsed out the Aphogee 2 step and rinsed with HH.  i rinsed that out and used some Keracare Humecto and the essential oil, i put some HH on top of that,and placed plastic cap on my head.  i guess i will rinse this stuff out soon.  but i am kinda tired to roll my hair tonight.  maybe i just rinse out the conditioner and air dry with some HH in my hair and rinse that out in the shower tomorrow morning?  i just don't want to sleep with a plastic cap on and ruin my protein treatment.


----------



## itsjusthair88

YAY!!!!!!

~Current hair length
_Shoulder Length...ish, I've been having some breakage lately_
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
_Natural....for now (getting texlaxed)_
~APL goal month
_November 2012_
~Current Reggie and styling choices
_Eh, I'll come back with that LOL_
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
_Getting BACK to long term protective styling and get back on some sort of reggie, I've been really lazy and it's starting to show in my hair (and nails)_
~Post a beginning picture
_








These photos are sooooooooo sad, I have been really neglecting my hair and I've only retained like 1/4" SINCE damn September 
_


----------



## Aggie

I deep conditioned my mane today with AO GPB conditioner and now I am giving myself an overnight dc with Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask. I need the extra moisture and will be washing it out in the morning.


----------



## iamtan

Is it safe to claim APL? lol


----------



## NikkiQ

iamtan said:


> Is it safe to claim APL? lol


 
Its a little dark, but it looks like APL to me since we can see your arm pit on the right. Can you take another pic so we can do an APL dance already???


----------



## iamtan

Here is a better pic....I'm not sure if it LHCF standards but im in freeze frame right now...let me know if it ok to do the APL dance....lol


----------



## NikkiQ

iamtan said:


> Here is a better pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it LHCF standards but im in freeze frame right now...let me know if it ok to do the APL dance....lol



I'm no expert,but you seem to be in the beginning stages of APL to me! I think if you were to straighten it, you would totally be APL

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## iamtan

YAYYYYYY I will still be in this challenge until i gain another half inch in December....im so happy......yeeeeeeeee! lol


----------



## GreenApple

Hi I'm new and just did a 2 inch chop of damaged bleached hair! I'm sad about it buy excited to start growing virgin hair. 

Length: top of shoulder/cbl
Type: idk yet, I think it's some kind of c type
Goal: apl by dec

I use olive oil in a cap once a week now. Minimal products. Boars brush minimal. Little to no combing. Water and vitamins. Wash every Sunday


----------



## NikkiQ

One more month til the challenge starts. I can't wait!!! Is everyone feeling confident that you'll reach APL in your goal month??


----------



## faithVA

It's not even December and there are 16 pages  Whew, keeping up with this thread is going to be a part-time job.


----------



## Evolving78

we shall see when i get my touchup  for Christmas, if i can make it that long.  that was the main reason i wanted to do a hardcore protein treatment.



NikkiQ said:


> One more month til the challenge starts. I can't wait!!! Is everyone feeling confident that you'll reach APL in your goal month??


----------



## esi.adokowa

NikkiQ said:


> One more month til the challenge starts. I can't wait!!! Is everyone feeling confident that you'll reach APL in your goal month??



Maybe not confident, but definitely hopeful. I don't think I'll feel fully confident until I actually reach apl. For now, it still kind of feels like a bit of a pipe dream.


----------



## kupenda

^^^^ yup! In the back of my mind, I still expect to fall short. I haven't retained well in three months. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> One more month til the challenge starts. I can't wait!!! Is everyone feeling confident that you'll reach APL in your goal month??


 
I haven't taken my starting pic yet. After I do that in December maybe I will fee confident. I am already experiencing hairexia because I NEVER think my hair is longer  and I can't seem to gauge distances. 

So I am hoping the starting pic in December will clear things up for me.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA I'm the same way! Even after taking those pictures I still feel hairorexic and still feel NL  JJamiah called me out on it, but not until I flat iron next month will I feel like APL will happen anytime soon.


----------



## cocoma

Ok.  I don't think I  posted in here yet so I will start now.  My longest layer is grazing BSL stretched.  My shortest layer in the crown area is finally SL!!!!!  It was my umm, my problem spot.  Not anymore thanks faithVA and terressentials.  Anyway.  I did a henna treatment last week after washing with the mud wash and I am wearing a braid out bun.  I usually do a wet bun but it is cold now so I will try the dry bun for awhile.  I take 2 nioxin and 1 b complex daily.  My shortest layer will be APL by August of 2012!


----------



## faithVA

cocoma said:


> Ok. I don't think I posted in here yet so I will start now. My longest layer is grazing BSL stretched. My shortest layer in the crown area is finally SL!!!!! It was my umm, my problem spot. Not anymore thanks @faithVA and terressentials. Anyway. I did a henna treatment last week after washing with the mud wash and I am wearing a braid out bun. I usually do a wet bun but it is cold now so I will try the dry bun for awhile. I take 2 nioxin and 1 b complex daily. My shortest layer will be APL by August of 2012!


 
cocoma, How have you seen your crown improve since using the mudwash?


----------



## cocoma

Yes!!! I have.  It used to be very brittle and prone to splits, fuzzy ends looked like a poof!!!   I did the 7 day detox and have been washing once a week for about 2 weeks now.  In that short of a period I have noticed that my crown area is healthier and retains moisture better.  the ends are smoother as well.  Last week was my first henna since starting the mud wash and I am in Love with my hair.  My DH who rarely comments on my hair looked at me and said how thick and healthy my hair looked.  Also a friend who does my hair sometimes commented this morning on the health and thickness.  No I don't have any good pics.  I suck at taking hair pics, the pics never show how nice my hair really looks.  I will do better though.


----------



## cocoma

Also I have only been using Bee Mine cream moisturizer, shea butter mixed with JBCO and jojoba or grapeseed or safflower oil.  I don't use anything else on my hair.  Water is my friend and I use Giovanni smooth as silk or 50/50 conditioners to rinse out my henna.


----------



## Ogoma

NikkiQ said:


> One more month til the challenge starts. I can't wait!!! Is everyone feeling confident that you'll reach APL in your goal month??



My goal month is December 2012 and I am giving myself until the 31st .

I am not confident at all I will reach it, but I'll try my best to do so. I can't tell if my hair is growing.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I still haven't posted my starting pic.... I'm such a slacker


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ said:


> One more month til the challenge starts. I can't wait!!! Is everyone feeling confident that you'll reach APL in your goal month??



I am confident I will reach APL by my goal month - Dec.....but I'm hopeful to reach it by my birthday in September. We'll see......


----------



## JJamiah

NikkiQ said:


> faithVA I'm the same way! Even after taking those pictures I still feel hairorexic and still feel NL  JJamiah called me out on it, but not until I flat iron next month will I feel like APL will happen anytime soon.



U know I must do my job 

Your hair is beautiful and growing nicely. I love that color on you. Fits you too a  T


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

NikkiQ said:


> One more month til the challenge starts. I can't wait!!! Is everyone feeling confident that you'll reach APL in your goal month??


 
I'm still a little skeptical, but very hopeful! We'll see how my hair looks in December if I am retaining better. I wasn't retaining well for a few months due to bad decisions that I've now changed, so hopefully I'll start retaining again. Growth has never been an issue for me, it's retention.


----------



## Aggie

iamtan said:


> Here is a better pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it LHCF standards but im in freeze frame right now...let me know if it ok to do the APL dance....lol


Ooooh iamtan, you are so there girlie. I would start some mild celebrations now just go all out at the end of December, dance, drums and everything.


----------



## Aggie

GreenApple said:


> Hi I'm new and just did a 2 inch chop of damaged bleached hair! I'm sad about it buy excited to start growing virgin hair.
> 
> Length: top of shoulder/cbl
> Type: idk yet, I think it's some kind of c type
> Goal: apl by dec
> 
> I use olive oil in a cap once a week now. Minimal products. Boars brush minimal. Little to no combing. Water and vitamins. Wash every Sunday


 
Welcome to the forum GreenApple.


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> One more month til the challenge starts. I can't wait!!! Is everyone feeling confident that you'll reach APL in your goal month??


 
I feel confident that I'll make it even with the 3-4 scheduled trims for next year. I'm about 2 inches away from APL now and as it grows, I will be trimming off the straggly split ends into more of a blunt look at the back. I should just bite the bullet and take it all off but idk, I really don't want my hair too short right now. I think I'll take it in small strides.


----------



## bronzebomb

~Current hair length - I think I am NL (I'll post a picture)
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural
~APL goal month - December 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices - anything goes!
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - Protective Styling the full year of 2012
~Post a beginning picture (pics below - with light heat and with heat and an attachment comb)


----------



## NikkiQ

Been watching my Saints play the Giants and haven't checked in on the thread since I got home 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## esi.adokowa

NikkiQ said:


> Been watching my Saints play the Giants and haven't checked in on the thread since I got home
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



not *even* a saints fan (cowboys all day) but I am happy to see the giants lose..

second day of sulfur + multivitamin


----------



## NikkiQ

esi.adokowa said:


> not *even* a saints fan (cowboys all day) but I am happy to see the giants lose..
> 
> second day of sulfur + multivitamin



Cowboys leading their division and staying there with the giants losing. 

 okay...no more football talk lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## esi.adokowa

NikkiQ, it's hard to stop..

so getting back OT haha, i'm 14 weeks post today! i was a quarter of the way through my stretch last week, and now i'm into the second quarter. 

anyone else stretching in here?
how long are you going to go for?


----------



## GIJane

esi.adokowa said:


> @NikkiQ, it's hard to stop..
> 
> so getting back OT haha, i'm 14 weeks post today! i was a quarter of the way through my stretch last week, and now i'm into the second quarter.
> 
> anyone else stretching in here?
> how long are you going to go for?


 
I am also stretching. I am a little over 15 weeks post.  I am attempting to stretch until the end of April esi.adokowa.


----------



## Rossy2010

esi.adokowa said:


> @NikkiQ, it's hard to stop..
> 
> so getting back OT haha, i'm 14 weeks post today! i was a quarter of the way through my stretch last week, and now i'm into the second quarter.
> 
> anyone else stretching in here?
> how long are you going to go for?


 
Im 10 weeks post and would like to stretch for 18 - 24 weeks.


----------



## esi.adokowa

Rossy2010 & GIJane, good to have some ladies to stretch with! 
what's your stretching regimen and how does it differ from your regular regimen?


----------



## klsjackson

~Current hair length
*between CBL and APL*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Relaxed*
~APL goal month
*Full APL by May 2012*
~Current Reggie and styling choices
*Working on creating a good reggie and I normally rollerset and wrap during the week and protective styles on the weekend*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*I plan to start taking care of my own hair and no longer making weekly trips to the salon*


----------



## tiffers

Count me in! 

~Current hair length: CBL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc 'd: Natural

~APL goal month: Ummm, I have no clue. I'm too lazy to think that far ahead. *thinks of a random month* April, I guess. 

~Current Reggie and styling choices: 

-Moisturize in the AM
-Baggy in the PM
-Massage some oil in my scalp of daily
-DC at least once or twice a week
-Cleanse when needed

My hair's in an awkward TWA stage, so there's not much I can do besides slap on a headband or scarf. Le sigh.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: Scalp massages and baggying err day. 

~Post a beginning picture: Picture is attached.


----------



## Rossy2010

esi.adokowa said:


> @Rossy2010 & @GIJane, good to have some ladies to stretch with!
> what's your stretching regimen and how does it differ from your regular regimen?


 
esi.adokowa my regime has changed completely. Normaly I would rock french braids or bun,  seal and moisture on a daily basis. At the moment Im using box braids and keep them for two weeks under my wig - thanks to JJamiah. So far its working very well. This will be the first time I stretch this long so after 18 weeks I will be on the watchout. 

whats your regime?


----------



## Poutchi

Ok I am back in this ... not for long though, will be away on vacation starting next saturday for 5 weeks!!! Yay...can't wait... I have just booked a flat iron and trim appointement at a hair salon for friday the 9th... I will take pictures after not sure i will have time to upload since i am leaving after the hair appointement... I figure out i am still not confortable showing my natural hair, honestly i love it, the texture of it and all, it is just the short hair look that i have hard time with... I can't wait till my natural hair starts hanging down...


----------



## lamaria211

im so excited for this challenge to start!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^me too lamaria211!!!


----------



## caltron

^^^^ Me three.  I'm ordering a steamer and will be getting a hooded hair dryer for Christmas.


----------



## GIJane

esi.adokowa said:


> @Rossy2010 & @GIJane, good to have some ladies to stretch with!
> what's your stretching regimen and how does it differ from your regular regimen?


 
I pre-pooh and co-wash once a week and poo every other week. I dc overnight or with heating cap for atleast an hour after every wash.  I use my kimmy-tube leave in concentrating on my roots every day.  I keep my hair in box braids. I baggy every night. I spray my pre poo on the demarcation line and my ends 5 times a week. I seal with castor oil every day.

My regular regimen I do not use the pre-poo on my demarcation. I also do not wear my hair in box braids. I only use my kimmay tube on wash day. For moisture I just use water and castor oil.


----------



## Evallusion

esi.adokowa Rossy2010 GIJane

I'm 6 weeks into a 62 week stretch.  I have NEVER done this before but being as though I plan on being in a Protective style for the entirety of 2012, I am hoping I can pull it off.  Either way, I know who to PM if I have issues, lol.


----------



## Imani

Where I am as of last week. Will add to my sign up post as starting pic. This is also the bra I plan to use for making BSL...bc it sits higher than most of my bras


----------



## faithVA

You are really close Imani. Makes me want to take my starting pic. But I will wait because I might be disappointed. Every month I measure I'm 2" to 3" away


----------



## bajandoc86

Your hair looks very lush...and thick Imani!


----------



## GreenApple

Poutchi said:


> Ok I am back in this ... not for long though, will be away on vacation starting next saturday for 5 weeks!!! Yay...can't wait... I have just booked a flat iron and trim appointement at a hair salon for friday the 9th... I will take pictures after not sure i will have time to upload since i am leaving after the hair appointement... I figure out i am still not confortable showing my natural hair, honestly i love it, the texture of it and all, it is just the short hair look that i have hard time with... I can't wait till my natural hair starts hanging down...




I have this problem too, I wear it in a scarf bun for now, an tie it up in knots at night.


----------



## Imani

faithVA said:


> You are really close Imani. Makes me want to take my starting pic. But I will wait because I might be disappointed. Every month I measure I'm 2" to 3" away



faithVA  Your hair is growing well, didn't u do some trimming with your last length check? I bet you won't be disappointed when you do the next one.

 I'm only close bc I'm so short


----------



## Imani

bajandoc86 said:


> Your hair looks very lush...and thick Imani!



Thanks! I actually hated my hair bc it was soooo straight, I like more body. 

I alternate bt OMG I can't believe my actually this long... to psshh, it ain't even that long, maybe it'll feel long at BSL.


----------



## faithVA

Imani said:


> Thanks! I actually hated my hair bc it was soooo straight, I like more body.
> 
> I alternate bt OMG I can't believe my actually this long... to psshh, it ain't even that long, maybe it'll feel long at BSL.


 
That's funny. Unfortunately I know its all too true. Maybe it will feel long at


----------



## chelleypie810

I want an inch a month and to retain all my length!!!!!! Bought some mane n tail strengthener and aphogee 2 min keratin reconstructer to make my hair stronger!!! Def want 2 inches by Feb.


----------



## TLC1020

Imani  Your hair look soooo healthy and pretty .. You will be apl in no time.. Wonderful Progress 




Imani said:


> Where I am as of last week. Will add to my sign up post as starting pic. This is also the bra I plan to use for making BSL...bc it sits higher than most of my bras


----------



## esi.adokowa

Rossy2010 said:


> esi.adokowa my regime has changed completely. Normaly I would rock french braids or bun,  seal and moisture on a daily basis. At the moment Im using box braids and keep them for two weeks under my wig - thanks to JJamiah. So far its working very well. This will be the first time I stretch this long so after 18 weeks I will be on the watchout.
> 
> whats your regime?


Rossy2010, what made you want to stretch?

my regimen changes depending on how i'm wearing my hair.
Right now i'm in extension braids, so I'm applying sulfur nightly, and washing twice a week.
using a moisturizing spray on the length of my hair every day.
trying to keep it simple 



GIJane said:


> I pre-pooh and co-wash once a week and poo every other week. I dc overnight or with heating cap for atleast an hour after every wash.  I use my kimmy-tube leave in concentrating on my roots every day.  I keep my hair in box braids. I baggy every night. I spray my pre poo on the demarcation line and my ends 5 times a week. I seal with castor oil every day.
> 
> My regular regimen I do not use the pre-poo on my demarcation. I also do not wear my hair in box braids. I only use my kimmay tube on wash day. For moisture I just use water and castor oil.



GIJane, are you wearing a wig over your box braids too?
i've been thinking about kimmaytube's leave-in, but i'm not sure. 
what kind of conditioner are you using to dc?

Imani, your hair looks amazing!

faithVA, i think you're probably closer than you think!


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah faithVA I bet you're pretty darn close. Where is that starting picture at??! I wanna see

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I need to post my starting pic as well. But I am in a no length check challenge 'til Dec 31st so I will post Jan 1st my starting pic.


----------



## Firstborn2

I haven't done anything exciting to my hair really. I'm in the process of moving and all I do is spray it with distilled water daily and keep it moving.


----------



## GIJane

esi.adokowa said:


> @GIJane, are you wearing a wig over your box braids too?
> i've been thinking about kimmaytube's leave-in, but i'm not sure.
> what kind of conditioner are you using to dc!


 
I am currently deployed. I do not know how to braid. I use a wig when the braids start looking old and I can't get noone to freshen it up. For my dc I use a mixture of dpr-11, shea moisture masque and coconut oil.


----------



## Rossy2010

esi.adokowa said:


> @Rossy2010, what made you want to stretch?
> 
> @*esi.adokowa,* I want to thicken my strands but secretely Im contemplating on transitioning.. only time will tell.
> 
> Imani... wow!!! your hair looks gorgeous and your progress is amazing.. congrats


----------



## Evolving78

Imani - so pretty and so close! you are going to make it in no time!
faithVA - you know it's safe in here to post a pic, so imma need you to post some pitchas lady! no pressure....:


----------



## Evolving78

i have been somewhat lazy with my hair this week, so far.  i washed/dc'ed  haven't rinsed any conditioner out of my head yet!  i guess i can roll it today and just let it air dry.  i was trying to avoid heat with my next touchup, but i will need a trim, so i guess i will just have to get it blown out.  that's ok, using heat every couple of months isn't so bad.


----------



## GIJane

Evallusion said:


> @esi.adokowa @Rossy2010 @GIJane
> 
> I'm 6 weeks into a 62 week stretch. I have NEVER done this before but being as though I plan on being in a Protective style for the entirety of 2012, I am hoping I can pull it off. Either way, I know who to PM if I have issues, lol.


 
LOL. Sure. I'm no expert. I am trying to figure out stretching myself, but I will help the best way I can.


----------



## Mazza64

Hi I'm looking to reach APL this year 

*~Current hair length *– Shoulder Length – Even though I’ve been PS 100% of the time cornrow, wigs twists etc . I’m still just beyond Shoulder length erplexed so I’ve got to figure out where I’m going wrong 
*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural 
*~APL goal month*
I’m going to have to say December 2012
*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
At the moment I moisture in the mornings with braid spray and seal with black castor oil. In the nights I moisture with a mix of aleo vera and water and seal again with black castor oil then sleep in my satin bonnet. I only wash and DC when I take my hair down which is usually between 1 to 3 months depending on the style. I’m wearing wigs at the moment cornrowed underneath so washing and dc’ing every 2 weeks. Clarify then shampoo using Giovanni then condition with Giovanni’s smooth as silk then add Kimmays leave in. 
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Take more time when taking down twists and braids as I think maybe I’m being a bit too heavy handed. Moisture  moisture moisture my hair more when in my PS styles as I have very dry hair and also maybe dust once a year.
*~Post a beginning picture*
Will post pics next week when I take down cornrows

Would love for my hair to be APL . It’s very thick and lovely but I’ve always been told my kind of hair doesn’t grow long.


----------



## Philippians413

~Current hair length 
*Different lengths all over...will know for sure once I post my starting pic.*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd 
*Natural*
~APL goal month
*June 2012 (will probably change once I post a starting picture and actually see the length)*
~Current Reggie and styling choices
*Wash, DC, Hot Oil Treatment 1x per week, co-wash if needed*
*Buns & twistouts* 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*I plan on working to find the right moisture/protein balance.*
~Post a beginning picture
*Will post one soon*


----------



## NikkiQ

I have been super slacking on my hair. Just M&S daily. No styling or anything. Just a wig. I'm slackin.


----------



## Evallusion

I'm at the halfway mark with my kinky twists. 4 weeks down, 4 to go...


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm so excited that the year is wrapping up soon. Why? B/c I'm a total reveal pic junkie and can't WAIT to see everyone's reveals in other threads...and then everyone can post them in here as their starting pic. I'm gonna make my appointment today to have mine flat ironed and trimmed by an actual professional stylist. Haven't been to one of those since 2007. Needless to say, I'm scared out of my freakin mind.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

Well Ladies, looks like I will be putting a weave in for the remainder of the year. Im going for something super long (16 inches)..


----------



## tiredbeauty

esi.adokowa said:


> Maybe not confident, but definitely hopeful. I don't think I'll feel fully confident until I actually reach apl. For now, it still kind of feels like a bit of a pipe dream.



Co-signing to esi.adokowa's comment! erplexed


----------



## Nerdstruck

~Current hair length: *A little  past shoulder length*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural.*
~APL goal month: *December* 
~Current Reggie and styling choices:
*I wash 1x week with a cleansing conditioner and then a rinse out condish. I put a leave-in in my hair and proceed to style with the cream of my choice for twists or braids. I leave these twists or braids in my hair until my next weekly wash and I mist them as needed with my spray bottle full of my water/aloe mixture along with Oils for sealing. I henna once a month and follow with a deep conditioning. Styling choices will be buns, twists and braids for winter, pretty much anything I can conceal beneath my hat. As of Mid-December I will be installing my first full yaki weave.*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
*Begin to baby my hair.*


----------



## kupenda

Alright. I'm due for a touch up December 9th but I really dont want to manipulate my hair more than necessary. I honestly would rather get braids and leave it alone for the test of the month. So I think I will get a set of goddess braids and hope they last all month. What do you ladies think? I've never had them before and I'm trying not to spend more than $100 this go around. I'll be willing to put out more money near the end of January. Also hoping to add about eight weeks to my stretch so I will wear my bun or ponytail for the rest of the week and then maybe go under my half wig to help with retention starting next week


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## esi.adokowa

Evallusion said:


> esi.adokowa Rossy2010 GIJane
> 
> I'm 6 weeks into a 62 week stretch.  I have NEVER done this before but being as though I plan on being in a Protective style for the entirety of 2012, I am hoping I can pull it off.  Either way, I know who to PM if I have issues, lol.



wow 62 weeks!
that's amazing.
i would definitely also pm beans4reezy, she is the stretching QUEEN. i think she's at 70+ weeks right now. 



GIJane said:


> I am currently deployed. I do not know how to braid. I use a wig when the braids start looking old and I can't get noone to freshen it up. For my dc I use a mixture of dpr-11, shea moisture masque and coconut oil.



i love wigs, but i live in nova scotia and the selection is definitely sub-standard haha.



esi.adokowa said:


> @Rossy2010, what made you want to stretch?
> 
> @*esi.adokowa,* I want to thicken my strands but secretely Im contemplating on transitioning.. only time will tell.



*Really?* so this might become a long-term stretch/transition for you?


----------



## Evolving78

i thought my last touchup was in the middle of October.  so now i gotta try to wait until December 28th?  i don't think i can make it that long. but we will see.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 how often do you get touch ups?


----------



## GIJane

NikkiQ said:


> I'm so excited that the year is wrapping up soon. Why? B/c I'm a total reveal pic junkie and can't WAIT to see everyone's reveals in other threads...and then everyone can post them in here as their starting pic. I'm gonna make my appointment today to have mine flat ironed and trimmed by an actual professional stylist. Haven't been to one of those since 2007. Needless to say, I'm scared out of my freakin mind.


 
NikkiQ. I am also a reveal or length pic junkie. But I am terrified to do my own. I am so scared of heat damage or someone else causing some type of damage. But I love to see other's. I live vicariously thru them.  LOL


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> shortdub78 how often do you get touch ups?



i try to push for 8 weeks, but for some reason my new growth is out of control right now.


----------



## esi.adokowa

shortdub78, how long is your new growth?
are you using a growth aide that's making it grow faster?
details?!


----------



## NikkiQ

GIJane said:


> @NikkiQ. I am also a reveal or length pic junkie. But I am terrified to do my own. I am so scared of heat damage or someone else causing some type of damage. But I love to see other's. I live vicariously thru them. LOL


 
I'm deathly afraid of heat damage too, but my best friend is natural and SWEARS by this stylist who specializes in natural hair so if anything happens to my hair....not only will I burn that salon to the ground, but I'm gonna find my friend and take a flat iron to it


----------



## NikkiQ

Had to change the OP a bit. After adding all the names, it said that I had too many characters. Oops! But I got it all figured out. If your name isn't on the list of challengers, please let me know. I don't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## Evolving78

i believe i have a 1/2 inch of new growth.  i use Ovation, but only for a protein treatment, not for growth, but maybe that could be it? i know that may not sound like a lot of growth, but my hair is bone straight, so the new growth doesn't really mesh well.

oh and i have only been using Ovation for the past three weeks.  i using get  1/4-1/2 of growth a month.  i think it has a lot to do with being bonelaxed. that's why i did the Aphogee 2 step treatment.



esi.adokowa said:


> shortdub78, how long is your new growth?
> are you using a growth aide that's making it grow faster?
> details?!


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Had to change the OP a bit. After adding all the names, it said that I had too many characters. Oops! But I got it all figured out. If your name isn't on the list of challengers, please let me know. I don't want to leave anyone out.


 
You have sooooo many challengers you are running out of room? 

And the year hasn't even started yet.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> You have sooooo many challengers you are running out of room?
> 
> And the year hasn't even started yet.


 
I know!!! Crazy huh? I had to take myself off the challengers list to make room


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I know!!! Crazy huh? I had to take myself off the challengers list to make room


 
Well you might have to create a new challengers page. Then you can put a link in the original page to the new challengers page. You are definitely going to have more challengers come on board.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Well you might have to create a new challengers page. Then you can put a link in the original page to the new challengers page. You are definitely going to have more challengers come on board.


 
I might do that or turn one of my posts closest to the OP into a second half of the challengers list.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

Revamped my routine 

Salon relaxed using a lye relaxer and stretching for at least 8-10 weeks. 
Clipping my ends EVERY 3 months
I go to the salon 2X a month and I wash my hair at home 2X a month and DC after every wash.
I moisturize daily and cover my hair at night with a silk scarf.

*VITAMINS*: GNC Hair Nails and Skin Vitamins, Alter Ego Herbal Drops (after wash)
*SHAMPOO:* VO5 Clarifying shampoo, Suave Professionals Almond and Shea Butter Shampoo, Nexxus Therapee
*CONDITIONER:* Nexxus Humectress, Suave Professionals Almond and Shea Butter Conditioner
*DEEP CONDITIONER:* CON ARGON OIL packets, Queen Helene Cholesterol w/EVOO, ORS Hair Mayo w/ EVOO
*PROTIEN: *Mega Tek mixed with oils to my scalp at least 1X a week. Aphogee Treatment 6-8 weeks
*MOISTURIZE:* Neutrogena Triple Crème, ORS Olive Oil Crème


----------



## chelleypie810

Finally was able to air dry hair and was able to put my high bun up and not look like a frizzy mess.  no I can wash hair halfway thru the week or wear hair up one week and go get a roller set at salon the next.


----------



## faithVA

chelleypie810 said:


> Finally was able to air dry hair and was able to put my high bun up and not look like a frizzy mess.  no I can wash hair halfway thru the week or wear hair up one week and go get a roller set at salon the next.


 
  I am looking so forward to that. 

So what did you do differently?


----------



## chelleypie810

I used my wen of course and then used protein (aphogee 2min) which is something I don't normally do and then deep condition with silk dreams vanilla silk for 30 mins. Then rinsed and came out with soaking wet hair. Didn't towel dry or ring out. Combed my leave ins and then let it dry. That night I put my hair in a pony tail put in frizz free leave in and put scarf on, this morning I just pinned the bun down w Bobby pins. There still a little poofiness in bun but only enough or prolly only me to notice.


----------



## NikkiQ

chelleypie810 which Wen did you use??


----------



## growbaby

ME ME ME!!  yay my first challenge! 

~Current hair length
*Shoulder length*

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Relaxed*

~APL goal month
*May 2012*

~Current Reggie and styling choices
*DC 1x a week, Cowash 1x a week, moisturize and seal 2x a day, vitamins ... & BUN IT UP!* 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*Nothing at all, just try to stick to my Reggie.*

~Post a beginning picture
*I will as soon as i figure out how to do that lol*


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

NikkiQ said:


> I'm deathly afraid of heat damage too, but my best friend is natural and SWEARS by this stylist who specializes in natural hair so if anything happens to my hair....not only will I burn that salon to the ground, but I'm gonna find my friend and take a flat iron to it



@NikkiQ- This is my fear as well! I am also going to someone a couple of my natural friends recommended and I hope this doesn't end our friendship  I haven't gotten my hair flat ironed and trimmed by a stylist since last December and she screwed me over by cutting INCHES off my hair  My SL angled bob became a NL blunt bob  I get mad just thinking about it and it is a year later and I BC'ed most of the hair off anyway  But she didn't cause heat damage, so I should count my blessings... I guess


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I think I'll be bringing my own heat protectant with me when I go and she can give me the side eye all she wants to. It's my hair and this woman ain't bout to mess up my 19 months of progress!!! lol


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ and LilMissSunshine5 and any other ladies going to salon,

Listen to your intution, your gut, your instinct or whatever you want to call it. If you get there and they don't talk to you right, look at you right, or anything else, please don't sit in the chair or get up from the chair and take yourselves home.

I don't want to read another story about well she did this and she did that and I got there and this happened and then I sat in the chair and it didn't feel right and she burnt off all my hair 

You ladies know a lot about hair. Trust yourselves. And if they get their feelings hurt


----------



## Evolving78

i finally rinsed the conditioner out!   i put in my leave-in in and now i am about to roll! i wish i could just put it back up in a clip, but i can't keep walking around looking a hot mess.


----------



## kristaa.10

y'all. i am *so* in.

~Current hair length
*my hair is naturally layered. the longest layer is CBL- three inches from APL
the sides/crown are NL and the front is halfway past my lips.
*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*natural
*

~APL goal month
*June 2012 for the back layer, and December 2012 for the sides and front. Should I join the BSL challenge for my back layer or do I have to wait until all my layers hit APL? let me know what you think ladies! 
oh, and this will be my first time ever being at APL that i know of. i'm not exactly sure but where i am now is longer than i ever remember it being.*

~Current Reggie and styling choices
*i cowash or wash once a week, DC, use a leave-in to make fat twists, then wear a twistout bun for 3-4 days then a puff for a few days before doing it all over again *

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*being gentler with my hair, getting my product regimen down, wearing puffs less often and buns more, and moisturizing and sealing more often. my ends tend to get dry. im still trying to find the balance between low manipulation but moisturizing and sealing often enough.*

~Post a beginning picture





sorry about not having my armpits in the picture  it was so hard to get someone to help me take the picture as it is lol, i'm not even mad they didn't get it right

so excited to start a challenge with you ladies!
 thanks NikkiQ and faithVA


----------



## chelleypie810

NikkiQ WEN Ginger Pumpkin. The tingle on my scalp= PHENOMENAL! SERIOUSLY.


----------



## esi.adokowa

faithVA said:


> NikkiQ and LilMissSunshine5 and any other ladies going to salon,
> 
> Listen to your intution, your gut, your instinct or whatever you want to call it. If you get there and they don't talk to you right, look at you right, or anything else, please don't sit in the chair or get up from the chair and take yourselves home.
> 
> *I don't want to read another story about well she did this and she did that and I got there and this happened and then I sat in the chair and it didn't feel right and she burnt off all my hair* erplexed
> 
> You ladies know a lot about hair. Trust yourselves. And if they get their feelings hurt



 @ this.

ps. 
ladies, how long is a your hair, measured root to tip?
i measured a section from in front of my ear today and it was ten inches long, but still so far away from apl.


----------



## skraprchik

esi.adokowa said:


> ps.
> ladies, how long is a your hair, measured root to tip?
> i measured a section from in front of my ear today and it was ten inches long, but still so far away from apl.



Mine's only 7.5 inches.  It has been growing faster since I started using sulfur massages, but still barely shoulder length.  If I'm not mistaken, I need it to be about 12 inches root to tip to begin grazing APL.


----------



## esi.adokowa

skraprchik, i need about 12 inches too!


----------



## Keedah

On a whim I went to the store, bout two packs of Outre human hair and did a sew in. I had to put these ends away before I cut all my hair off searching for split ends. The hair is APL and Im just thinking I cant wait till my real hair gets this long!


----------



## BlessedRN prof

I hope this workserplexed, OK third try sorry its so huge!
I have been having trouble figuring out how to post my picture and change my photo on the forum.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Currently in a sew in 3 weeks on 12/5/11
HHG


----------



## faithVA

Ok I put some curlformers in the back to try to straighten it out without using heat. It works pretty well. So my mom tried to take the pic. I will post it over the weekend. But it looks like I am still 3" from APL  It looks so much closer in the mirror. 

Hair pics just show you how much back fat you have  Need to up the exercise.


----------



## PinkPeony

Can I still join??

Current length: Sl 
Month Goal: June 2012
Natural
 My reggie is all over the place but basically K.I.S.S

kristaa.10 I'd say go ahead and join the BSL challenge too if you feel that your back can be Bsl in 2012


----------



## NikkiQ

Never too late to join ella!  welcome to the group. We're a little crazy in here, but we mean well


----------



## faithVA

I am officially changing my goal date to June, so that gives me an extra 2 months. That takes a little pressure off.


----------



## Charla

Just say HEY!

I told my DH I will be flat ironing my hair this month, and he said, "Noooooooo! Not straight!  I love your hair natural!"

So I had to explain to him that as soon as it gets wet, it will no longer be straight!  He was relieved!

Then he says, "When am I going to see your hair again?  I like it in your afro puff."

Poor guy is really missing my hair since it's been hidden away in cornrows under wigs for months and months!

So I told him that once I flat iron, I'll wear it straight for about 1 week, then I'll go back to the afro puff until I get it in box braids in January.  So my lovely  hubby will only have my afro to play with for about 2 weeks!  He better enjoy it, because that's the LONGEST my hair will have ever gone without protective styling since this HHJ thang began!


----------



## Charla

faithVA said:


> I am officially changing my goal date to June, so that gives me an extra 2 months. That takes a little pressure off.



I thought about that exact thing myself -- June!  I'll let ya'll know!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm still stickin with September for my goal month. I would LOVE to make APL for my birthday


----------



## SimJam

Im ready.

APL is on and cracking


----------



## bibs

faithVA said:


> NikkiQ and LilMissSunshine5 and any other ladies going to salon,
> 
> Listen to your intution, your gut, your instinct or whatever you want to call it. If you get there and they don't talk to you right, look at you right, or anything else, please don't sit in the chair or get up from the chair and take yourselves home.
> 
> I don't want to read another story about well she did this and she did that and I got there and this happened and then I sat in the chair and it didn't feel right and she burnt off all my hair
> 
> You ladies know a lot about hair. Trust yourselves. And if they get their feelings hurt



So true. I wish I'd followed this advice when I had my hair straightened in April but it was ny first time and I had no clue what that marcel iron was capable of  7 months of progress went down the drain.

Sent from my Droid Incredible II


----------



## bibs

Keedah said:


> On a whim I went to the store, bout two packs of Outre human hair and did a sew in. I had to put these ends away before I cut all my hair off searching for split ends. The hair is APL and Im just thinking I cant wait till my real hair gets this long!



Do you have any videos or suggestions for self installing? I really want to learn how!

Sent from my Droid Incredible II


----------



## PinkPeony

NikkiQ crazy? I'll fit right in

faithVA and Charla yes I'm giving myself extra time too so I can enjoy this hj and don't get discouraged


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> I'm still stickin with September for my goal month. I would LOVE to make APL for my birthday



my birthday is in April, so i am hoping i get there by then, even if it is barely scraping!

i got my hair in a bun today.  i was too lazy to roll it last night.  i am taking my workouts more serious, so i was considering getting a weave or some braids, but i changed my mind.
i am going out and buying some accessories today to jazz this busted looking hair do up!

i was doing some research on bunning for protective styling.  it seems i have to take the bun out nightly, switch up positions, and avoiding using the ponytail/elastic band method.  i won't be wet bunning either, since that seems that would cause damage.  i'll cowash every few days or so and airdry.  if i need to get fancy, i'll just roller set.

i hope this will work to help me stretch longer.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 how do you bun your hair?? Everytime I try, it just does NOT happen!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

kristaa.10
I joined the BSL 2012 challenge myself. I'm CBL on my longest layer but still have some shorter layers too. But as long as my hair hits BSL I dont think it matters if it's layered shorter. Go ahead and join! I figured it gives me an extra push. If I'm shooting for BSL in 2012 I'll at least for sure get past APL, right?!!


----------



## indarican

so ladies... i gotta a question is protective styling keeping your ends from rubbing on anything or litterally tucking them away in braids and twists.... Im trying to figure out if my trusty puff is a protective style... ive manage to confuse myself.


----------



## Charla

indarican said:


> so ladies... i gotta a question is protective styling keeping your ends from rubbing on anything or litterally tucking them away in braids and twists.... Im trying to figure out if my trusty puff is a protective style... ive manage to confuse myself.



A puff is more of a low-manipulation style because your ends are still exposed.  A protective style will keep your ends from being exposed to the environment, collars, shoulders, etc.  PS will keep any friction off your ends.  For example, I use a satin bonnet under my wigs because it keeps the friction of the wig off my hair strands and ends.


----------



## indarican

Charla said:


> A puff is more of a low-manipulation style because your ends are still exposed. A protective style will keep your ends from being exposed to the environment, collars, shoulders, etc. PS will keep any friction off your ends. For example, I use a satin bonnet under my wigs because it keeps the friction of the wig off my hair strands and ends.


 
humph, so why are twist outs and braid outs considered protective styles?
Im sure i read that somewhere.


----------



## Charla

indarican said:


> humph, so why are twist outs and braid outs considered protective styles?
> Im sure i read that somewhere.



I've read that too, but they are not protective styles.  They are low-manipulation styles.  The ends are exposed.  I guess to each person's definition as she wants it.  As far me and my hair, I'll keep to what I know.


----------



## faithVA

indarican said:


> humph, so why are twist outs and braid outs considered protective styles?
> Im sure i read that somewhere.


 
Technically twist outs, braid outs, twist, braids, etc are not protective styles. But often on this board, yt and other boards people more often use the term protective style more often than low manipulation style. It's just more of a habit than anything. Even if we know the correct terms there is a tendency to just lump a lot of things under protective style. Usually we know what they mean even if they aren't using the right term.


----------



## indarican

Charla said:


> I've read that too, but they are not protective styles. They are low-manipulation styles. The ends are exposed. I guess to each person's definition as she wants it. As far me and my hair, I'll keep to what I know.


 
i guess ill start bringing in the Itty bity bun... anything to grow my hair....lol


----------



## indarican

faithVA said:


> Technically twist outs, braid outs, twist, braids, etc are not protective styles. But often on this board, yt and other boards people more often use the term protective style more often than low manipulation style. It's just more of a habit than anything. Even if we know the correct terms there is a tendency to just lump a lot of things under protective style. Usually we know what they mean even if they aren't using the right term.


 wait wait wait... braids arent protective styles so what is a protective style?


----------



## faithVA

indarican said:


> wait wait wait... braids arent protective styles so what is a protective style?


 
Ok erebody correct me if I am wrong. But I was told it is only a protective style if your ends are completely hidden away. Otherwise it was a low manipulation style.

Don't let this worry you though. You can wear low manipulation styles and grow your hair out long, all day long. Many of us flip flop. I tuck my ends under sometimes. Today I have a big puff on my head with my ends waving to the world


----------



## NikkiQ

Y'all are opening my eyes to the PS definitions lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## kristaa.10

ella and JustGROWwithIt, you're right! i will join the BSL challenge with y'all. ill mosey my way on over there 

NikkiQ, i used to try to do buns all the time and they flopped, because my hair isn't long enough to do a bun in the traditional sense of one... but i figured out my own version. as long as you have a pretty decent sized puff, you should be able to just tuck and pin your ends over in the shape of a bun. here are some pics of mine:









i usually do buns on twistouts/braidouts so my ends are already stretched... i don't think wet bunning would be a good idea cause of all my shrinkage lol.
hth


----------



## skraprchik

NikkiQ I ended up getting some Halley's Curls Salon Relaxed texture for my install next month. My friend, who grew her hair out with weaves for 2 years, said it would work well for me.  I'm looking forward to it now, if only because I won't have to think so much about styling my hair for 2 months at a time.


----------



## kupenda

*sigh* I'm not gonna give myself a specific date to reach APL. I'm not so sure I can do it now. So I'm hoping for APL in 2012, but not on any particular date


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??

APL is the longest my hair has ever been


----------



## tiffers

Girls, I never thought combs made a difference. I used to scoff at the idea of using a 15 dollar comb, when my cheap little shower comb worked just fine, thank you very much.

Buuuut, for some reason, this Black Friday, I decided to order some Hercules Sagemann combs just to prove to myself that there's nothing special about overpriced plastic.

Aaaaand after using them on me and my two girls (who both have natural WL hair) I was amazed to find that the amount of hair in the comb after each use was DRASTICALLY reduced. I mean, I was (and still am) amazed.

I have no idea how these combs do it. They just look like regla old combs, I don't understand! 

If you're trying to reduce breakage and/or retain every hair you can, get some HS combs from hotcombs.net. 

These are the two that I got:

Magic Mini Rake





HS1975





I detangle with the Mini Rake first and follow up with the other. Magic.

I'm definitely getting more combs and a brush or two for Christmas.


----------



## PinkPeony

Revisiting for the 3rd+ time?
I grew my hair out several times past apl but cut it off for that blunt look.
I'm pretty sure last december I was bsl or in the bsl area but I started transitioning and trimming my ends gradually to SL.

 I cornrowed my hair to wear under a wig but decided to wear them out after a few days. Everybody is going crazy over this style and loving it


----------



## tiffers

NewHairWOWeave I never had APL hair as a kid, only after the board did I reach that length. It was amazing.


----------



## Nerdstruck

I posted my picture on page 35. I am an official challenger, HOORAY!!  Good luck to all you ladies. I have done the big chop 2 times now. My last BC was a year ago and I am currently a tiny bit past SL. Before cutting my hair off the second time, I was APL Stretched. I aim aiming again for APL Stretched. Things are so different this time around. As a natural for 3 years now I have JUST finally got my staples, seriously. It took 3 years and money out of my holey pockets (trying new products) to come across my HGs that I refuse to stray from unless they become dysfunctional.  I feel so lucky that this challenge came along at this time.

tiffers: The magic star is the truth. I have the jumbo size of it. I love it for easy detangling however I realize not all my shed hairs are getting out of my head because the comb is too wide toothed lol. I'm on the hunt for a brush that'll capture my shed hairs without ripping out all the pretty normal ones. Any reccommendations?


----------



## GIJane

I have been APL long b4 LHCF. Its the unobtainable BSL and WL I cannot reach. I was so close one time but I had a setback. Then I was closing in and a dominican stylist didn't like the way my hair was laying, so she cut it. It still didn't lay right afterwards.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

tiffers said:


> @NewHairWOWeave I never had APL hair as a kid, only after the board did I reach that length. It was amazing.



Girl!!!! I am thankful everyday that I have found this board. I know I can do it


----------



## AryaStarr258

Okay so I told myself that I'd wait to take my starting picture at the beginning of the year, BUUUUUUUUT I was bored in my room so here it is!







Whooo! Come on, APL!!


----------



## newnyer

My longest length in my life before LHCF was barely touching SL, & I'm already past that right now (YAY!).  My biggest challenges will be to not have any major setbacks (I'm notorious for that), learn my hair needs and when it needs it (think I'm progressing, but still trying to figure it out), and find my true product staples.  I think I'm still kind of free balling this whole moisture vs protein balance thing, but so far I'm doing aiight I guess.  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## newnyer

For my fine/thin haired ladies- do you still brush your hair when bunning?  I've been trying to chill out on combing a lot except when detangling and scurred to death I'm going to see too many broken hairs if I brush my fragile hair to bun daily.  But buns aren't as sleek as i'd like.  Whatya'lldoing?? 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## kupenda

Put waaayyyy too much oil on my hair today. It was running down the back and sides of my neck at dinner today. Gross :-/


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda

My hair is at the longest it's ever been. I kept it cut short in middle and high school. Like this 






And then had a baldy for my first two years out of school 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

AryaStarr258 said:


> Okay so I told myself that I'd wait to take my starting picture at the beginning of the year, BUUUUUUUUT I was bored in my room so here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whooo! Come on, APL!!



Oooh, you're hair is so sleek and shiny!  You will make it to APL for sure girl!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## faithVA

kupenda said:


> Put waaayyyy too much oil on my hair today. It was running down the back and sides of my neck at dinner today. Gross :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I've done that. It was miserable. And I think I stayed out until 1 am.


----------



## faithVA

I dusted my ends tonight and I have my wash and twist regimen in place. So I have a fresh start with me ends. I am really ready for this challenge in 2012.


----------



## tajaun

Last night I applied dc, baggy, and went to sleep. Rinse in this am, moisturizer and seal. Apply sulfur mix when dry. 
Happy hair growing.


----------



## NikkiQ

Was supposed to wash my hair yesterday,but my wrist has been KILLING me! Damn carpal tunnel 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## kupenda

NikkiQ said:


> Was supposed to wash my hair yesterday,but my wrist has been KILLING me! Damn carpal tunnel
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



Aww I'm sorry! That sounds awful :-/


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

tiffers
i have the Jumbo Rake!  i have had it for 6-7 years now.  i love it!  i use this comb to detangle.  i bought it because my cousin and friends are stylists and have been using those combs for years.  i broke down and decided to try it out.  the combs last very long and are very sturdy!  i need to buy a small one.



tiffers said:


> Girls, I never thought combs made a difference. I used to scoff at the idea of using a 15 dollar comb, when my cheap little shower comb worked just fine, thank you very much.
> 
> Buuuut, for some reason, this Black Friday, I decided to order some Hercules Sagemann combs just to prove to myself that there's nothing special about overpriced plastic.
> 
> Aaaaand after using them on me and my two girls (who both have natural WL hair) I was amazed to find that the amount of hair in the comb after each use was DRASTICALLY reduced. I mean, I was (and still am) amazed.
> 
> I have no idea how these combs do it. They just look like regla old combs, I don't understand!
> 
> If you're trying to reduce breakage and/or retain every hair you can, get some HS combs from hotcombs.net.
> 
> These are the two that I got:
> 
> Magic Mini Rake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I detangle with the Mini Rake first and follow up with the other. Magic.
> 
> I'm definitely getting more combs and a brush or two for Christmas.


----------



## tiffers

Nerdstruck said:


> The magic star is the truth. I have the jumbo size of it. I love it for easy detangling however I realize not all my shed hairs are getting out of my head because the comb is too wide toothed lol. I'm on the hunt for a brush that'll capture my shed hairs without ripping out all the pretty normal ones. Any reccommendations?



Nerdstruck I'm on the hunt for a good brush too! I've been looking at hotcombs.net and their brush selection. I think I might get one of those Hercules S. square paddle brushes, they look good for getting out shed hair and the the bristles aren't packed too tightly together.


----------



## tiffers

newnyer said:


> For my fine/thin haired ladies- do you still brush your hair when bunning?  I've been trying to chill out on combing a lot except when detangling and scurred to death I'm going to see too many broken hairs if I brush my fragile hair to bun daily.  But buns aren't as sleek as i'd like.  Whatya'lldoing??



newnyer Back when my hair was long enough to bun  I used to comb my hair back and then lightly brush only the top and edges to smooth it out.

I always detangled and smoothed as much as I could with a comb before smoothing (gently) with a brush.


----------



## Nerdstruck

tiffers said:


> Nerdstruck I'm on the hunt for a good brush too! I've been looking at hotcombs.net and their brush selection. I think I might get one of those Hercules S. square paddle brushes, they look good for getting out shed hair and the the bristles aren't packed too tightly together.



Perhaps I'll have to stick with Hercules Sagman brushes like I do their combs, too.  Thank you. I will check out the S or I might just wait for you to buy one and review it before I waste my money. 


I've been looking at the modified Denman brush by goody. Cheap and you can take out the rows to customize it. I know Naptural85 on youtube has one as well as kimmaytube and they say it works perfectly.

I decided to go with a new protective style today that I plan on wearing until my next wash. Hopefully it lasts 7 days, I hate manipulating my hair unless it's for wash day. I got the idea from one of my favorite youtubers, she puts it down in terms of styles. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ2ATbFEv9M


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Here are my starting pics - APL in 2012 here I come (finally?)   My hair was freshly washed and blowdried in this picture. I need about a 1" trim too but I'm trying to transition to natural with out BC-ing.


----------



## skraprchik

Finally got a length shot taken after doing my last flat iron of the year.  Please excuse the dirty mirror.


----------



## NikkiQ

Finally got a chance to poo and DC my hair. Got home late so I couldn't twist my hair like I wanted so I am gonna DC overnight and twist tomorrow after work.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## ynotbd1

~Current hair length
SL
 
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Transitioning

~APL goal month
June 30


~Current Reggie and styling choices
Deep condition weekly with Coconut Oil on dry hair
Where wigs with protective style (cornrows)
Moisturize natural hair twice a day (morning and night)


~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I will try Monistat to encourage faster hair growth.
Will maybe purchase a steamer...maybe!


----------



## tajaun

Soo far soo good, ive been consistent with my regimen and hair is thickening up. whoop whoop.


----------



## newnyer

OKAY-- I am REALLY feeling crazy right now because I am REALLY thinking of changing my ultimate goal to be full BSB or grazing BSL.  I keep looking at all of the pictures on this forum and I'm like....oooh maybe I can actually have hair like THAT! LOL! I mean, I know I'm in the BSL 2012 Challenge already but in all honesty I'm not quite sure I was committed to that goal until RIGHT now...I was just so happy to be close to APL. Who'dve thunk I could even fathom getting to BSL?????!!  

So, game plan:  Stay ON IT to get to a healthy APL (by March 1st pretty pleeeaassee!).  Once I'm there I will probably keep that length until my old crown and nape breakage catches up.  That's when my focus will switch to my thickness, or at least the illusion of.   Then it's on and popping to BSL!!

(in the words of Jessie from Saved by the Bell)  "I'm SO EXCITED!!"

Just wanted to share my revelation with you ladies.  Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## esi.adokowa

newnyer, great to see you feel confidence in your hair!
we're rooting for you. :]]

i'm fifteen weeks post today, yay! 
hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## NikkiQ

WTG newnyer!!! 

What is everyone's ulitmate goal by the way? I know newnyer says that her's is Full BSB/grazing BSL. Mine is WL stretched.


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> WTG newnyer!!!
> 
> What is everyone's ulitmate goal by the way? I know newnyer says that her's is Full BSB/grazing BSL. Mine is WL stretched.



My ultimate goal is MBL.  But lately I've been thinking that if/when it grows past MBL, that I'm just going to let it instead of just maintaining at MBL.  We'll see.  But for sure, I think if it got to WL, then I won't let it go any farther.


----------



## BreeNique

Washed my hair last night and did a twist-out. lookin' good! My hair fwas flat-ironed/ blown out from Thanksgiving to yesterday, so it's nice to have it clean and shiny! Back to my lovely natural shrinkage, and the clumped curls! Twist-out until Wednesday, then wash again, AND TWISTIN ONCE MORE!


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> WTG @newnyer!!!
> 
> What is everyone's ulitmate goal by the way? I know @newnyer says that her's is Full BSB/grazing BSL. Mine is WL stretched.


 
I don't think I have an ultimate goal because I can't really imagine my hair long  I seriously doubt that I would let my hair grow past TL. That just seems like a lot of hair. And I know me, it would just live in 1 braid forever. It would get washed, conditioned and worn in that one braid 

If my hair gets hard to care for before that though I will stop it at that point.


----------



## pookaloo83

I would like to join please!


----------



## kupenda

Ladies! I went to dust my ends last night and found a strand of hair that was one inch from my armpit in the front. Yay! Is this the fabled lead hair?! Lol I'm jut glad I'm retaining. 






Oh. And I snipped an inch off of it. I would prefer it be healthy and shorter than long and fragile. But it was great to look at! And when I took my hair out of its bun this morning I realized that it's growing. I'm gaining length. So moisturized, massaged, sealed, and tucked it right back into my Goody clip. I'm on a mission!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> I don't think I have an ultimate goal because I can't really imagine my hair long  *I seriously doubt that I would let my hair grow past TL.* That just seems like a lot of hair. And I know me, it would just live in 1 braid forever. It would get washed, conditioned and worn in that one braid
> 
> If my hair gets hard to care for before that though I will stop it at that point.


 
You're gonna shoot for tail length???


----------



## kupenda

And to answer the question posted earlier, I agree with faithVA. I may let it get long. No longer than tailbone. But it will be kept in a braid or a bun or something. Very very low maintenance 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> I would like to join please!


 
Yay!! come on in pookaloo83


----------



## pookaloo83

I'l post my stats when I get home. I plan on flat ironing at the end of the month.  But I'll have dh pull a twist down tonight and take a picture.


----------



## Rossy2010

my ultimate goal was Waist length when i joined the forum.  Now Im just taking it one step at a time. Right now my hair is the longest it has ever been.. full CBL. so honestly i dont have an ultimate goal. Maybe I will just echo what faithVA mentioned


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> You're gonna shoot for tail length???


 
Why the heck not. It's not any crazier than WL right? 

The fact is, my waist is so close to my hips and my tailbone, that it's probably going to be easier for me to go from WL to TL then it is to do any of the others. 

It all seems like a fairy tale to me right now. I just want to get all of my twists to hang out in a banana clip


----------



## Rossy2010

esi.adokowa sorry i just cant seem to catch up with the speed at which posts are posted in this challenge.

Im yet to decide.. its quite difficult coz I want length. Im sure once I make it to APL in april/may then I can decide.



esi.adokowa said:


> *Really?* so this might become a long-term stretch/transition for you?


----------



## Evolving78

i would love WL hair, but i know i will look like Cousin It!   if i make to BSL this year , then i know anything is possible!

i am going to order the Split Ender this week instead of getting my dryer.  i can't wait to get it and use it!  my girl does a good job trimming my hair, but i want as much control over it as possible.


----------



## esi.adokowa

Rossy2010, I'll admit I often reply freakishly quickly. 
Its awesome that you're thinking about a transition. 

Ps. Did another length check tonight. I'm claiming cbl!


----------



## tajaun

I just want some Long Thick Healthy hair that I can WHIPPP BABY. Sooooo FUll APL is good  for me BSL is even better, As long as its thick and healthy and when someone goes to scalp me, i can whip it and say YEA Boo its all mine and look at em like wtf u put your hand in my head for; dont try it again. LMBO.  yall i had a long day at work, got to make myself laugh but really I would do it.


----------



## growbaby

Just purchased my very 1st wig ever! retention here i come


----------



## newnyer

esi.adokowa  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

esi.adokowa said:


> Rossy2010, I'll admit I often reply freakishly quickly.
> Its awesome that you're thinking about a transition.
> 
> Ps. Did another length check tonight. I'm claiming cbl!



Yay!!!!! Congrats on making CBL! You're SO close to APL in that pic!

Finally twisted my hair. DC'd overnight and all day under my wig,washed and detangle in the shower. Detangling was a breeze. I was so surprised. Got out and put in large twists all over just to stretch it out so I can wear it in a decent sized puff or possibly a donut after a few days of wearing a twistout.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Rossy2010

Congrats!!!!!


esi.adokowa said:


> @Rossy2010, I'll admit I often reply freakishly quickly.
> Its awesome that you're thinking about a transition.
> 
> Ps. Did another length check tonight. I'm claiming cbl!


----------



## AyannaDivine

Is everyone planning on dusting or getting a full trim before the year is over? I just finished up my TST and thinking about snipping these stringy ends.


----------



## NikkiQ

AyannaDivine I'm scheduling an appointment to get mine trimmed and flat ironed right before Christmas. I haven't had it trimmed since I BC'd in Feb


----------



## Charla

AyannaDivine said:


> Is everyone planning on dusting or getting a full trim before the year is over? I just finished up my TST and thinking about snipping these stringy ends.



Yes, I'm going to trim my hair when I flat iron it around the 20th of this month.  It will be the first trim for me since my BC which was in March.  My only issue is putting out the $$ to buy some quality scissors to do it myself.  Or I might go back to the barber who BC'd me and let him trim my ends.  We'll see. 

(My barber, really my boys' barber, told me when I went to him to do my BC that he's  glad I came to him for the BC instead of the beauty shop because they would have cut off ALL my hair...he knows about SHS too!)


----------



## diadall

My ultimate goal is APL in the front and BSL in the back.  No stretching.  That will be a few years away.  I think I can get to APL in the back in 2012.


----------



## iamtan

esi.adokowa said:


> Rossy2010, I'll admit I often reply freakishly quickly.
> Its awesome that you're thinking about a transition.
> 
> Ps. Did another length check tonight. I'm claiming cbl!



You couldve claimed it a while ago...you look a good inch/inch and a half past CBL.  Congrats. Your so close to APL!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

All these ladies hitting CBL already. That's a GREAT start to reaching APL soon!!


----------



## faithVA

AyannaDivine said:


> Is everyone planning on dusting or getting a full trim before the year is over? I just finished up my TST and thinking about snipping these stringy ends.


 
I dusted my ends this past weekend. I did a lot of trimming this past year so I am just dusting my ends every two months or when they start to tangle.


----------



## CleopatrasCousin

Hello ladies, I've been lurking for yearssss but I now I've finally subscribed  I've been natural a couple times before, but this is my first go round where I am trying to be really attentive to the health of my hair.

~Current hair length
I'm actually already mostly APL! I'm taking my conrows down and everything is looking really good.  I'm about an inch away on one side and I've still got to deal with my hairline, but I'm excited! -Edges are much shorter though from wearing headbands that are too tight

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~APL goal month
December 2012------Updated Goal---Full APL March 2012.....(off to join waitlength 2013 woot woot!)

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Wash & DC once per week, Vitamins, 3/4 wig for protective styling

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I plan to baggy under my wig at least once a week, and I'm looking for a realistic full cap wig to wear to take pressure off my edges, I want to get them to the same length as the rest of my hair.
I will also be using a sulfur/castor oil mix on my scalp daily, and I will be beginning an ayurvedic regimen as soon as I get my order.  Sooo henna, every month, as well as a couple hot oil treatments per month alongside my weekly DC's. I will also be upping my biotin intake from 1000mcg to 2000mcg next month,(and increasing the month after and so on).  I am also toying with the idea of starting Chlorella again, it went well for me for awhile and then I got violently sick one day and haven't touched it since. (I think my water intake wasn't good enough?)

~Post a beginning picture

Will take one this weekend and post after my wash


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies....I'm still keeping my hair twisted. I'm trying not to slack off while on vacay.


----------



## NikkiQ

I've officially had to take over another post to add more challengers so the challengers list can be found in the OP and post #4. Challenge hasn't even started and we have almost 150 people already!!


----------



## newnyer

AyannaDivine said:


> Is everyone planning on dusting or getting a full trim before the year is over? I just finished up my TST and thinking about snipping these stringy ends.



Yes I plan on getting a relaxer right before Christmas and will get a trim then.  Dusted about 5 months ago (August I think) and haven't gotten a trim in about....um, well actually I don't remember. Lol

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## DearJohn

Here is mine:

~Current hair length
*back 1/3 SL, middle 1/3 Nape, shoulderish, crown is just under nose*


~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc

*Natural*

~APL goal month

*April*

~Current Reggie and styling choices

*Wash and deep condition once a week with Joico Kpak shampoo and conditioner 1 week.  other week a Joico Moisture Recovery shampoo and conditioner.  If hair feels very dry (low moisture usually) I use Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask lick:, its the truth) as needed.*

*all contioners are mixed with 2 tsp olive, coconut, honey and 15-20 drops peppermint or rosemary and lavender essential oil. 

Protein treatment with Kpak Reconstructor followed by Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask every 2 months after clarifying with EO essentials Lemon Verbana.

Detangle with TJ Nourish Spa,

Moisturize with Kimmay's leave in with Kinky Curly base when using Protein base S&C, and with Giovanni direct Leave in as base when using moisture heavy S&C. Mizani Intense H2O night treatments.

Mostly in puffs, two cornrows going back.
*


~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?

*Nothing really right now, testing out the Joico lines at the moment so may change in jan if I don't like it.  plan on changing products every 3 months.
*

~Post a beginning picture

*Taken Nov 25 or 26 2011*


----------



## kittenz

Charla said:


> Yes, I'm going to trim my hair when I flat iron it around the 20th of this month. It will be the first trim for me since my BC which was in March. My only issue is putting out the $$ to buy some quality scissors to do it myself. Or I might go back to the barber who BC'd me and let him trim my ends. We'll see.
> 
> (My barber, really my boys' barber, told me when I went to him to do my BC that he's glad I came to him for the BC instead of the beauty shop because they would have cut off ALL my hair...he knows about SHS too!)


 I didn't go to barber but my mom said the same thing about my BC.  She was happy I did it myself because it would have be a lot shorter if I went to a salon.


----------



## PinkPeony

Welcome pookaloo83 and CleopatrasCousin
AyannaDivine I cut my hair from being less then two inches from apl  to needing 4-5 last month, so I'm not planning on trimming again till the april reveal

I'm sooooo excited to be in this challenge and make natural apl,i hope that by avoiding heat and wearing low mani styles this will be my healthiest apl yet!


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> Just for my APL 2012 ladies =]
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



We're the same length!


----------



## PinkPeony

My starting picture. It's from november after a fresh trim


----------



## esi.adokowa

thanks ladies! 
i wasn't feeling comfortable claiming cbl till i'd actually passed it (didn't want the hair police to mock me haha)
i think i'll move up my goal date for reaching apl to our april reveal. i'll try to hold off on straightening my hair until then, though i might check a little piece every now and then.

my ultimate goal for my hair is waistlength, but i think that might end up being too much hair. if it does turn out to be too much to handle, i might just maintain at mbl. but we'll see!


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> We're the same length!


 
and yet your twists and hang-time looks SOOOOOOOooooo much better!


----------



## faithVA

I was loading some old pictures off my mom's camera and I found an afro shot  I don't even remember this pic, it was from last year sometime.



Here's my starting pic. I think I have another 2 to 3 inches to go


----------



## NikkiQ

rock that fro faithVA  If that was last year, I would LOVE to see it this year.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> rock that fro @faithVA  If that was last year, I would LOVE to see it this year.


 
If I could remember how I did that I would  I think I must have straightened my hair and let it revert. That is the only thing I can think of. Because I can't get a fro like that after I wash or after its been twisted.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Its not a blow out?


----------



## Rossy2010

beautiful faithVA..


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Its not a blow out?


 
No, I don't even know how to use a blow dryer  So sad  

Now that I think about it, this would have been last xmas. I pressed my hair with a straightening comb, and then the next day I think I did a curl former set, and I think this is like 2 days after. I have pictures of the days before when my hair was in the process of reverting because I didn't do anything to it. lazy, lazy, lazy  



Rossy2010 said:


> beautiful @faithVA..


 
Thank You


----------



## indarican

love the fro faithVA


----------



## indarican

i cant wait for this challenge to start... this is probably the one thing i want the new year to come for!!! sad i know...lol... I can just imagine my blown out hair at apl... Im going to be so FREAKING happy!!!


----------



## faithVA

indarican said:


> i cant wait for this challenge to start... this is probably the one thing i want the new year to come for!!! sad i know...lol... I can just imagine my blown out hair at apl... Im going to be so FREAKING happy!!!


 
Thank You indarican.

I with you. I am ready for the new year and the challenge to start. 

I can't really imagine my hair at APL but I am looking forward to it. To be able to get my twists all into a bun, and to be able to wear a donut bun, is going to be nice


----------



## NikkiQ

I think once I hit APL, I'll feel more confident in reaching the rest of my goals. My next milestone will be to get my natural hair in a ponytail or a bun. I can puff like a pro, but not a bun


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ said:


> I think once I hit APL, I'll feel more confident in reaching the rest of my goals. My next milestone will be to get my natural hair in a ponytail or a bun. I can *puff like a pro*, but not a bun


 @puff like a pro... luv it


----------



## kupenda

Story time! I have been keeping my hair in a bun at work to prevent it from rubbing my clothes. Yesterday one of my students decided it was about time he found out what was in there so he stuck his finger in the side and began feeling around on my scalp! I just sat there thinking "wth?!". He was all in my new growth lol. So today it's up in a ponytail. No more mysterious escapades in my scalp hopefully lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

kupenda said:


> Story time! I have been keeping my hair in a bun at work to prevent it from rubbing my clothes. Yesterday one of my students decided it was about time he found out what was in there so he stuck his finger in the side and began feeling around on my scalp! I just sat there thinking "wth?!". He was all in my new growth lol. So today it's up in a ponytail. No more mysterious escapades in my scalp hopefully lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
That's a crazy story. I don't even know where to start.  Going to leave this to someone else


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^WHAT?! He fingered your bun???    I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA
that fro is hot and your hair is coming along nicely!

my dream hair and hair crush is Keisha Knight Pulliam
i feel so bald right now.


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> I think once I hit APL, I'll feel more confident in reaching the rest of my goals. My next milestone will be to get my natural hair in a ponytail or a bun. I can puff like a pro, but not a bun




I'm feeling confident I can hit APL, but because my hair has never been that long (accept as a child when I didn't know better!) the REALITY of it hasn't really sunk in -- actually seeing MY hair that long against MY back.

I guess part of that has to do with me never seeing my hair and when I do finally see it, it's so shrunken.  Oh, well!  I think I'll have a better grasp on the reality of APL when I flat iron in a couple of weeks.


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> that fro is hot and your hair is coming along nicely!
> 
> my dream hair and hair crush is Keisha Knight Pulliam
> i think i might cut my stretch short. this new growth is out of control, and styles are not holding up.


 

Thanks shortdub. My mom says its growing so noticeably but I don't see a thing


----------



## Gemini350z

OK- I made an appointment to get my hair done on the 14th! However, I am torn if I should just get a DC and Blow out, or get a touch up.  I have been toying with the idea of transitioning.  Decisions, decisions...hmmm


----------



## faithVA

Gemini350z said:


> OK- I made an appointment to get my hair done on the 14th! However, I am torn if I should just get a DC and Blow out, or get a touch up. I have been toying with the idea of transitioning. Decisions, decisions...hmmm


 
What would be your reasons for going natural?


----------



## kittenz

Just stopping in to say hey.  I'm not feeling my hair style today  but we'll try again tomorrow and the next day, and the next day and the next.....


----------



## NikkiQ

And what kind of style might that be kittenz?


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

Well Ladies, I will be bunning to the end of the year. I have decided on cutting my hair to the healthy part so that it will grow better and stronger. APL here I come


----------



## NikkiQ

yay!!! Got my hair appointment for the 22nd at noon so I'll have pics for you ladies by 5pm


----------



## newnyer

So last night I took down my bun to cowash...but got caught up watching TV.  I am notorious for HIH disease so I start playing around & twisting my hair.  I look up after the show is over and realized I had managed to mini twist the entire left side of my head! No, I did not finish, and no I was too lazy to take them out, so back in a bun my hair quickly went.  So I went to work today just like that.  LOL!

Moral of the story: I need to keep my hands & overall boredom in check if I want to reach my goals...but @ least my instinct was to do a low manipulation style! 
Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## lamaria211

updated photo


----------



## faithVA

newnyer said:


> So last night I took down my bun to cowash...but got caught up watching TV. I am notorious for HIH disease so I start playing around & twisting my hair. I look up after the show is over and realized I had managed to mini twist the entire left side of my head! No, I did not finish, and no I was too lazy to take them out, so back in a bun my hair quickly went. So I went to work today just like that. LOL!
> 
> Moral of the story: I need to keep my hands & overall boredom in check if I want to reach my goals...but @ least my instinct was to do a low manipulation style!
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


 
Or you just need to watch tv 2 days in a row so you can twisty your whole head


----------



## Gemini350z

faithVA said:


> What would be your reasons for going natural?



I never experienced my hair in its natural state, I am curious to know what it looks like and how to take care of it.

And whenever I have a ton of new growth I am always playing with it.  I love the feel of it, the texture and the styling possibility.  I am also curious to know if my hair would be healthier in its natural state.


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ an attempted twist-out.  But it's really just a fro puff, no definition at all and the rain didn't help.  A co-worker came to me today and said "oh you have a new do...you're brave"  Not sure how she meant it but IDC.


----------



## faithVA

Gemini350z said:


> I never experienced my hair in its natural state, I am curious to know what it looks like and how to take care of it.
> 
> And whenever I have a ton of new growth I am always playing with it. I love the feel of it, the texture and the styling possibility. I am also curious to know if my hair would be healthier in its natural state.


 
Well continue to think on it. But since you are already relaxed you could just try stretching for a longer period and see how you like that. And if you don't like it you can always relax after a long stretch.


----------



## kittenz

This is what I was going for and I did it the same way with totally different results...????


----------



## NikkiQ

Same products too kittenz?


----------



## kittenz

@Gemini350z you sound like me. When I would stretch I was always in my NG and hated the first few weeks after my TU. I wore my hair curly and big alot so it was crazy to keep relaxing once I stopped liking the straight look.

ETA: @NikkiQ yup  

Maybe I have too much product in my hair?? Could I have buildup already?


----------



## tiffers

Gemini350z said:


> I never experienced my hair in its natural state, I am curious to know what it looks like and how to take care of it.
> 
> And whenever I have a ton of new growth I am always playing with it.  I love the feel of it, the texture and the styling possibility.  I am also curious to know if my hair would be healthier in its natural state.



Those were my reasons too!  My fingers used to stay playing with my new growth and now I have a whole head of it! I'm in heaven.


----------



## tiffers

Gemini350z said:


> OK- I made an appointment to get my hair done on the 14th! However, I am torn if I should just get a DC and Blow out, or get a touch up.  I have been toying with the idea of transitioning.  Decisions, decisions...hmmm



Gemini350z My vote is for the dc and blowout. Your hair will be straight and it'll give you more time to weigh your decision.


----------



## tiffers

kittenz said:


> Just stopping in to say hey.  I'm not feeling my hair style today  but we'll try again tomorrow *and the next day, and the next day and the next.....*



kittenz Do you watch Spongebob? This reminded me of Mr. Krabs, he said the same thing-- kept going on and on and drove Plankton crazy.


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> @Gemini350z you sound like me. When I would stretch I was always in my NG and hated the first few weeks after my TU. I wore my hair curly and big alot so it was crazy to keep relaxing once I stopped liking the straight look.
> 
> ETA: @NikkiQ yup
> 
> *Maybe I have too much product in my hair??* Could I have buildup already?


 
When was the last time you clarified? What happened to your hair, just fro'd out with no definition?


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ said:


> When was the last time you clarified? What happened to your hair, just fro'd out with no definition?


 
Not more than a month ago.  I was doing ACV rinses for a while and one of my conditioners is clarifying (for co-washes). I switched to SF stuff right before my BC but I've been pretty heavy handed with the puddings, butters, souffles and whatnot trying to get curls.  My hair is crazy soft and it just fro'd out as you said.  Today its a puff of cotton.


----------



## kittenz

tiffers said:


> @kittenz Do you watch Spongebob? This reminded me of Mr. Krabs, he said the same thing-- kept going on and on and drove Plankton crazy.


 
@tiffers  Hilarious... I stole that from my niece who is a diehard SB stan but I don't watch it. I never knew where she got it just thought it was cute


----------



## Gemini350z

Thanks for the replies ladies.  Yes I will definitely just do a DC w/ a blowout and see how things go.


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> Not more than a month ago. I was doing ACV rinses for a while and one of my conditioners is clarifying (for co-washes). I switched to SF stuff right before my BC but I've been pretty heavy handed with the puddings, butters, souffles and whatnot trying to get curls. My hair is crazy soft and it just fro'd out as you said. Today its a puff of cotton.


 
Yeah it might be time to get rid of some of the butters, pudding and souffle leftovers you may have up there lol. Plus the rain didn't help at all. That's probably what your coworker meant. Rockin a new style on a rainy day=brave.


----------



## newnyer

faithVA. Girl you never know once I get to touching this NG.  Lol.  Maybe by the end od a long movie.....  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ Ok, I'll report back after I clarify and style.  Good point about my co-worker's comment.  She's pretty nice so I'll give her the benefit of the doubt.  Thanks!

 sometimes I get confused about if I doing my hair or cooking some kinda dessert, especially when I walk around smelling like an almond joy (coconut oil).


----------



## kupenda

NikkiQ and faithVA lol! I honestly didn't know what to do. I just sat there kinda like ummm. He also fingers my curls after a rollerset so I put them up in a bun as well. He's only 7 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

kupenda said:


> @NikkiQ and @faithVA lol! I honestly didn't know what to do. I just sat there kinda like ummm. He also fingers my curls after a rollerset so I put them up in a bun as well. He's only 7
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
kupenda, shame on you for turning that boy into a weave checker at 7 

He's been turned out already. His girlfriends are going to have to have hair like yours.


----------



## carnivalapple

Ah, this thread is so lively^^

I've since forgotten about my hair as its conrowed and out of my way but now that I'm *hopefully* heading back to the states for Christmas I was looking into temporarily straightening my hair. I didn't want to go the dominican blowout route because all they do is complain and proceed to rip through and fry my hair. So I decided I'd splurge on a Brazilian Keratin treatment for a few months commitment but nothing long term....only to find out it will only make my hair shiny and less frizzy but not straight (so whats the 250+ dollars for really...?). So can you ladies help me out, what other options do I have? I was thinking, maybe a Brazilian keratin treatment followed by a dominican blowout so it'd be less painful and damaging.

Please help><


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Both of those processes back to back might be too much for your hair. Plus that's a lot of money to spend on something that may not get the results that you want. I'm gonna do a little research for you and come back with something hopefully. Maybe someone else has some advice.


----------



## CleopatrasCousin

My wash day fast approaching. I'm thinking about going the texlax route because I keep finding SSK's in my hair, I can't do anything but trim, I don't want to lose my length and I don't get knots when it's blown straight.  So straighten a bit to reduce the knots-while weakening my hair, or have strong hair that I have to constantly trim because of knots?


----------



## pookaloo83

Current hair length-*Collar bone length?*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd-*Natural*
~APL goal month-*This time next yer I guess*
~Current Reggie and styling choices-*Right now I'm in the twists for growth challenge, so my hair is always in twists with my own hair no weave. But when this challenge is done at the end of the month I will be back to my twist outs and still twisting up every now and then.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?-*Nothing.* 
~Post a beginning picture

DH was being an arse and didn't feel like taking my pic so I struggled to take my own. Excuse my bra, but I had to pull my shirt off/down so you could see my armpit.


----------



## pookaloo83

^^oh and excuse my ashy hands and pimpled face.


----------



## lilyofthenile

My hair at the nape is extremely fine and I don't ever retain length in this area. The hair is also very easy to break. I'm trying to find ways to retain this so I can actually become APL.


----------



## tajaun

carnivalapple, y dont u just henna and flat iron iron it once. just once if u want temporary. the henna will loosen some of your texture and flat iron straightens.


----------



## Evolving78

i just retouched my hair.  i couldn't take it ya'll! i am sitting here with some Aphogee 2min right now.  now i need to dry and trim. (don't know how i am going to do that one because i need some new scissors)  i wish i had the Split Ender....  maybe i will have my friend do it tomorrow.  i hope she won't charge me.  she knows i will hook her up later.  if not, dear ole mommy will just have to be my stylist.


----------



## esi.adokowa

shortdub78, can't wait for pictures! 

i'm trying my best to continue to take care of my hair during the exam period, but it's hard. i don't seem to have enough time to eat let alone fiddle with my hair haha.
anyone else writing exams and whatnot?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Just checking in. I can't wait for this challenge to start and to actually be APL. It seems so far off to me. Maybe at the end of this month when I do a length check it'll seem more reachable.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

Just here to cheer you lovely ladies on...I can't wait until I am APL. Haha I'm not even SL yet. A girl can dream can't she?

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I do my bun the same way! Right now I am rockin' this bun with some flat twists in the front. Lovin' it!  



kristaa.10 said:


> @ella and @JustGROWwithIt, you're right! i will join the BSL challenge with y'all. ill mosey my way on over there
> 
> @NikkiQ, i used to try to do buns all the time and they flopped, because my hair isn't long enough to do a bun in the traditional sense of one... but i figured out my own version. as long as you have a pretty decent sized puff, you should be able to just tuck and pin your ends over in the shape of a bun. here are some pics of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually do buns on twistouts/braidouts so my ends are already stretched... i don't think wet bunning would be a good idea cause of all my shrinkage lol.
> hth


----------



## NikkiQ

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Just here to cheer you lovely ladies on...I can't wait until I am APL. Haha I'm not even SL yet. A girl can dream can't she?
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Droid


 
Well HairPleezeGrow you're always more than welcome to come join us in this challenge at any time next year. The door is always open for you


----------



## theNaturalWonders

Time is approaching-so excited  I may straighten the westNDNbeauty way since she has never experienced any heat damage. I am reading the long thread she created a while back on it. Or maybe a braid out?? Ahhhh decisions decisions. Any ideas?


----------



## kittenz

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Just here to cheer you lovely ladies on...I can't wait until I am APL. Haha I'm not even SL yet. A girl can dream can't she?
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Droid


@HairPleezeGrow Welcome aboard! If I'm here you can join too, I'm barely NL 

Hair is much better today. I needed a good wash. Thanks for helping me figure it out NikkiQ. I also think I like my hair more when it shrunken  becasue the shape and definition is better. Yesterday it was too stretched


----------



## Charla

theNaturalWonders said:


> Time is approaching-so excited  I may straighten the westNDNbeauty way since she has never experienced any heat damage. I am reading the long thread she created a while back on it. Or maybe a braid out?? Ahhhh decisions decisions. Any ideas?



Girl I've been re-reading that thread all morning!  I plan to follow her techniques also!


----------



## NikkiQ

And where is this thread?? Yall got me intrigued now


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> And where is this thread?? Yall got me intrigued now



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431336&highlight=flat+iron+revert


----------



## Evolving78

well here it goes ladies.  i flat ironed my hair this morning.  i feel bald.... 

sorry this pic is so dang big.


----------



## Evolving78

i feel like i could have gotten my hair more straight, but i air dried it and used the cool setting on my blow dryer to get rid of the dampness.


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> well here it goes ladies. i flat ironed my hair this morning. i feel bald....
> 
> sorry this pic is so dang big.


 
It looks nice and healthy shortdub78. And it is a good starting place. 2012 is going to bring you even more swanging hair. 

I do feel you on the bald feeling though  I guess its just part of the journey.


----------



## AnZenAnge

I'm coming out of lurk status to join this challenge (My first LHCF challenge! )

~Current hair length: Chin length front, CBL sides and back

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: 4b Natural

~APL goal month: FULL APL by August (with a little help from my summer spurt).  Am I being too ambitious?

~Current Reggie and styling choices: Wash once every 1.5-2 weeks, DC, then twists or twistout.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?  Nope, just want to be gentler with my hair

~Post a beginning picture: Will do, at a later date.


----------



## kittenz

shortdub78

Don't feel bald   Your hair looks great and you grew out all your layers (assuming from the siggy pic).  You'll be overwhelemed with hair in no time.


----------



## NikkiQ

You hair looks great shortdub78! You did a really good job flat ironing and your hair looks super healthy and lush. You don't have much further til APL. I hope you're in the BSL challenge too.


----------



## pdiop81

I am so in !!!!
Already joined the crown and glory challenge for 2012, they will work nice toghether.
I actually don't know my current length so I will tell about it when I remove my weave.
For the next year I will keep weaving and throwing some wigs also.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA
NikkiQ
kittenz

thanks ladies!  you really know how to make a girl feel better! i was looking at my natural hair pics and i am just amazed at how my hair was right there at the APL mark in September.  then when i relaxed it and saw what the real deal was, being hidden away in my kinks, it just bothered the heck out of me.

i think the detangling and not using enough protein kinda jacked me up.  i used to have so much shed hairs caught in the mix.   i know better now.  hopefully i will make my goal by April or at least the end of April.  that way i will be on target for BSL in August/Sept

yes, i joined the BSL challenge.  i really feel like it is a challenge now, but i am willing to take it on.


----------



## Charla

shortdub78 said:


> thanks ladies!  you really know how to make a girl feel better! i was looking at my natural hair pics and i am just amazed at how my hair was right there at the APL mark in September.  then when i relaxed it and saw what the real deal was, being hidden away in my kinks, it just bothered the heck out of me.
> 
> i think the detangling and not using enough protein kinda jacked me up.  i used to have so much shed hairs caught in the mix.   i know better now.  hopefully i will make my goal by April or at least the end of April.  that way i will be on target for BSL in August/Sept
> 
> yes, i joined the BSL challenge.  i really feel like it is a challenge now, but i am willing to take it on.




Beautiful job!  .......I got chills when I saw that flat iron sitting in the sink!  Safety before beauty, Ladies!


----------



## theNaturalWonders

Charla i know~ what do you plan on using to straighten? there are so many techniques i am getting a wee bit overwhelmed. 

shortdub78 whatcha tawlkin bout?? your hair has hang time!!


----------



## theNaturalWonders

Charla said:


> Beautiful job! .......I got chills when I saw that flat iron sitting in the sink! *Safety before beauty, Ladies*!


----------



## faithVA

kittenz said:


> @shortdub78
> 
> Don't feel bald  Your hair looks great and you grew out all your layers (assuming from the siggy pic). You'll be *overwhelemed with hair* in no time.


 
I love that "Overwhelmed with hair" 

I should change my username to that.


----------



## kittenz

faithVA LOL.  Be my guest.


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome pdiop81 !  How long has your hair been hidden away??


----------



## Evolving78

Charla
  i know right! thank the Lord that faucet doesn't drip anymore!  i had it unplugged though.  i got a little stand in the corner.  i hate pedestal sinks!  no counter space! 



Charla said:


> Beautiful job!  .......I got chills when I saw that flat iron sitting in the sink!  Safety before beauty, Ladies!


----------



## Charla

theNaturalWonders said:


> Charla i know~ what do you plan on using to straighten? there are so many techniques i am getting a wee bit overwhelmed.
> 
> 
> theNaturalWonders
> 
> I'm going to buy a Cortex flat iron I saw at TJmaxx.  It was only $40, and it's 1.25"  I read a few reviews about it.  Since I will only flat iron max of 2-3 times yearly, I decided I didn't want to spend more than that.
> 
> As far as heat protectants, I think I'm going to use John Frieda Heat Protectant Spray (right before blowdrying) and Heat Protectant Serum (right before flat ironing.)
> 
> Comb chase method and for body, I think I'm going to do the saran wrap method also.
> 
> And for prep, I'm going to follow Westindianbeauty's suggestions, plus what's in this thread.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=571657
> 
> I can't wait to flat iron!  As my 5-year-old says, "I'm so exciting!"


----------



## lilyofthenile

shortdub78 said:


> well here it goes ladies.  i flat ironed my hair this morning.  i feel bald....
> 
> sorry this pic is so dang big.



Your hair is healthy! And it looks great! 

I don't see why you should feel 'bald'. I know it's not mega long or anything, but it's the start for long hair!


----------



## lilyofthenile

Winter is messing with my hair! The harsh winds and the cold is just so bad. I may need to start wearing a wig again.


----------



## theNaturalWonders

Charla i can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## dianalfis

I'm posting my starting pic...still playing the newbie card here so hope this is right!  And, I know my hair is not even but I don't plan to even it up until I'm closer to APL in June 2012! (Hopefully...)

Thanks!


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna take my special lookin twists out tomorrow morning for a twist out. The coworkers are dying to see my hair again...which is quite nice compared to how some of the people in my building reacted to the first time I wore my hair out


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Gonna take my special lookin twists out tomorrow morning for a twist out. The coworkers are dying to see my hair again...which is quite nice compared to how some of the people in my building reacted to the first time I wore my hair out


 
It sometimes takes people a while to get used to something new. But glad you are looking forward to it too.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm just wondering what the twist out will look like though. I made them kinda fat this time around just to get some kind of stretch going on.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I'm just wondering what the twist out will look like though. I made them kinda fat this time around just to get some kind of stretch going on.


 
I don't know. I hope its cute. But you have to experiment with it sometime. So now is a good time. If it doesn't come out as well as you like, you are the "Puff Master". As long as you have a fall back style you are good. 

But we will be waiting here tomorrow to hear how great it is.


----------



## Kerryann

Well since its about to be the end of the month soon and my hair wont do anything spectacular by Dec. 31st here is my beginning photo 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks great Kerryann


----------



## faithVA

Kerryann said:


> Well since its about to be the end of the month soon and my hair wont do anything spectacular by Dec. 31st here is my beginning photo
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
All this pretty hair. Makes you want to put your hands in it


----------



## grownupnai

Routing you on!


----------



## tajaun

Has any one notice a slight headache when using alter ego garlic conditioner, I have everytime.  Its been on now for about 1hour, i want to sleep in it but im not because everytime i try I always get a headache. I can sleep in other conditioners just fine but not alter ego, hmmmmm i wonder y?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^very odd tajaun. I wonder why too hmmmm....

SN: I am totally tickled. I had a picture on my comp of my goal puff as a natural and when compared to my twist out puff I did a few weeks ago, I'm almost there!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^very odd tajaun. I wonder why too hmmmm....
> 
> SN: I am totally tickled. I had a picture on my comp of my goal puff as a natural and when compared to my twist out puff I did a few weeks ago, I'm almost there!!!!



Very cute!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Ooo...count me in!! 

~Current hair length: I flatironed last week, and found out I was SL! My hair is short in the front, so I'm looking for that section to grow long as well. 

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: I'm natural. 

~APL goal month: I would Love to hit APL by August, for my birthday! 

~Current Reggie and styling choices: Shikakai Cowashing every 4 days. DC'ing overnight with MT the day before my cowash. Possibly clarifying 1x a month or less. MS with spray bottle mix & WGO/HSO (ceramides). Bantu Knots most of the time, and flat ironing for special occasions.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: Less shampooing....my hair doesn't like it. 

~Post a beginning picture: Next week...I'll be flat ironing for girls night out.

I am so super thirsty to grow this hair back thick, healthy, and long.  My hair has always been between APL and BSL....but it all fell out after the birth of my twins. So, it's been a Real process this year...lotta work. I think I'm finally locking in my reggie, so I'm eager to see how quickly I can acheive my goals.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> Looks great Kerryann



Thank u Mam 



faithVA said:


> All this pretty hair. Makes you want to put your hands in it


 Girl thanks but i had hell to pay blow drying and bumping


----------



## kittenz

tajaun said:


> Has any one notice a slight headache when using alter ego garlic conditioner, I have everytime.  Its been on now for about 1hour, i want to sleep in it but im not because everytime i try I always get a headache. I can sleep in other conditioners just fine but not alter ego, hmmmmm i wonder y?


I would bet it's the smell.  Certain scents trigger headaches/migraines for people.  Chanel No. 5 gets me EVERYTIME


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess

I somewhere on the spectrum of NL.


I am relaxed


I should be APL by December 31, 2011


I am growing my hair back out from a pixie-cut I had done in January 2011.  I stop maintaining the pixie in March.







Right now I have a bob with lots of layers and blunt cut bangs.  I am three months post now so my bangs are to long and I need a trim.  My hair is to short to bun or french roll, so for now, I cross-wrap at night and wrap with a silk scarf when I'm not out.  I wash & deep condition every 10 days to two weeks.  Since I'm 4b - I must KISS and low manipulation.


In a few months, my hair will grow back out, and I will be able to daily co-washing and protective style again.

I took this picture at lunch .


----------



## tiffers

NikkiQ That puff is gorgeous! And I love the color. iWant.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
that puff is the bizness!


----------



## transitioning?

NikkiQ how did u slick back your hair?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Evolving78

i am in the middle of trimming my own hair.  so far so good.  it is taking a long time, but i  wanna make sure i do a good job.


i use this method to trim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0qgFKZXLnU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgPnqmtKEIk&feature=related


----------



## NikkiQ

transitioning? said:


> @NikkiQ how did u slick back your hair?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
A little bit of moisturizer (right now I'm using this Motions moisturizer) and a few sprays of African Royale BRX spray to make it easier to slick back and then I use my trusty knee high to make the puff.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> A little bit of moisturizer (right now I'm using this Motions moisturizer) and a few sprays of African Royale BRX spray to make it easier to slick back and then I use my trusty knee high to make the puff.


 
You are the Puff Master :notworthy

I completely ignored the picture the first time because I thought it was somebody else 

If you stood next to me on the elevator I wouldn't know you


----------



## faithVA

When I first started my job 2.5 years ago I had 3" of hair and my coworker had APLish hair that she wore in a wrap. Now it is 2.5 years later I am sitting at SL and she is somewhere between SL and APL. I'm not going to lie, I am so looking forward to getting my hair to between APL and BSL and straightening it and just wearing it out and outdoing her. It is going to be a proud moment.

Fortunately, I won't be working here when my hair gets to that length but its going to be a proud moment anyway.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> You are the Puff Master :notworthy
> 
> I completely ignored the picture the first time because I thought it was somebody else
> 
> If you stood next to me on the elevator I wouldn't know you


 

LOL yeah you would recognize me. The glasses give me away every time.


----------



## kupenda

ugh. so i went to see a friend of mine yesterday and decided to wear my hair down. what the heck was i thinking?! as much as i enjoyed having it down, i had to keep picking little pieces of breakage out of my sweater. i thought that sweater would be ok because its soft and doesnt tug like chunkier wool blend sweaters. i was wrong. so now im ready to dust my ends AGAIN and not wear my hair down until my length check in march. that was sooo not worth it. he didnt even mention my hair (he met me when i had a baldy)


----------



## mami2010

I am Shoulder Length, at least I think so not sure.
I am Texlaxed
My goal month is December 
I shampoo once a week followed by a deep condition.
I co wash once a week or twice a week since I exercise often.
I plan on roller setting more often
I also need to protective style more to make it to APL


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^very odd @tajaun. I wonder why too hmmmm....
> 
> SN: I am totally tickled. I had a picture on my comp of my goal puff as a natural and when compared to my twist out puff I did a few weeks ago, I'm almost there!!!!


 NikkiQ... Geez your puff is HUGE!!! are you sure your not APL already. Watch you be the only one saying I made APL at 1/1/12 12:02am


----------



## faithVA

mami2010 said:


> I am Shoulder Length, at least I think so not sure.
> I am Texlaxed
> My goal month is December
> I shampoo once a week followed by a deep condition.
> I co wash once a week or twice a week since I exercise often.
> I plan on roller setting more often
> I also need to protective style more to make it to APL


 
That bedroom is fabulous. I would like a tour please


----------



## Philippians413

Philippians413 said:


> ~Current hair length
> *Different lengths all over...will know for sure once I post my starting pic.*
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> *Natural*
> ~APL goal month
> *June 2012 (will probably change once I post a starting picture and actually see the length)*
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> *Wash, DC, Hot Oil Treatment 1x per week, co-wash if needed*
> *Buns & twistouts*
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> *I plan on working to find the right moisture/protein balance.*
> ~Post a beginning picture
> *Will post one soon*


 
I think I'm there ...I'll have to take better pictures though.


----------



## NikkiQ

indarican said:


> @NikkiQ... Geez your puff is HUGE!!! are you sure your not APL already. Watch you be the only one saying I made APL at 1/1/12 12:02am


 
Lol I'm positive. I'm pretty sure that I'm only full SL right now in the back


----------



## mami2010

faithVA said:


> That bedroom is fabulous. I would like a tour please



Thanks! I love it, just moved in September. Alot of work to be completed still.


----------



## kittenz

Congratulations!!!Philippians413http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=49887


----------



## NikkiQ

This twist out did NOT come out cute AT ALL today 

Gonna twist it in a few fat twists tonight just to stretch it more to see if I can possibly get it into a banana clip. If not...I shall turn Sunday into a wash day.


----------



## jerseygurl

Happy hair growing ladies!! I'll be cheering you on from the sidelines


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair is itching! I'm gonna take out these twists probably tomorrow. Idk.


----------



## kupenda

I can't decide what to do. I need to wash and deep condition. It's been two weeks! I need to either get a touch up at the salon or wash and condition myself and go under my half wig until I can self relax next week. Idk...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LadyRaider

I have trouble taking photos by myself. No one to ask that they take a picture me in my bra so you can see my armpits.


----------



## Charla

So I bought this cutie today!







I got her at Marshalls for $29.99.  Folica has it for $59

On a side note, I told my DH that women on this site are aiming for TBL, he said, "Ooooh, I like that!  You gonna do that?"


----------



## faithVA

LadyRaider said:


> I have trouble taking photos by myself. No one to ask that they take a picture me in my bra so you can see my armpits.


 
LadyRaider, take a picture in a tank top. You don't need a bra shot for APL. We can see your armpits just fine in something sleeveless. 

I don't plan on taking any bra pictures for any length shots.


----------



## lilyofthenile

Not doing any washing or DCing this week - too busy with university work etc. 

However, have moisturised my hair with some home made sheabutter mix last night, it was nice.

Then this morning I moisturised with my own version of Kimmaytube leave in with SM Curl and Style Milk - hair feels soft to the T! 

Finally my hair feels moisturised again. I think it helps with adding glycerin to it while it is raining outside, my hair feels much more moisturised then. Hope all you ladies are having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## lilyofthenile

kupenda said:


> I can't decide what to do. I need to wash and deep condition. It's been two weeks! I need to either get a touch up at the salon or wash and condition myself and go under my half wig until I can self relax next week. Idk...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Are you a stretcher? How long have you stretched for?


----------



## lilyofthenile

NikkiQ said:


> This twist out did NOT come out cute AT ALL today
> 
> Gonna twist it in a few fat twists tonight just to stretch it more to see if I can possibly get it into a banana clip. If not...I shall turn Sunday into a wash day.



Awww dang... at least there's always plan B or soemthing.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I refuse to believe i'm APL. So i'm joining this challenge. I would have joined earlier but this thread is so daunting. Already almost 50 pages in and its not even 2012 yet. 


~Current hair length - Full SL, if not grazing APL

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural

~APL goal month - Hope to be Full APL by March

~Current Reggie and styling choices - Wigs, Buns, WnGs and Braid Outs

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - Nothing Really

~Post a beginning picture - I'll be back with a pic when I flat iron in a few weeks. The pic in my siggy is when I flat ironed back in June.


----------



## skraprchik

Well, my week of straight hair is over and I won't be doing that again until our next update pics.  I found that I'm really paranoid about my ends touching clothing.  I only really felt comfortable when my hair was in an undo.  

So this morning I did a shampoo and DC with Aubrey's GPB and managed to use up the last of it.  Good thing, too, since I hate the smell.  I flat twisted my hair and am letting it air-dry.  I will pin the twist-out up into a bun for the next week.


----------



## Firstborn2

I started taking down my braids and I don't know why? I'm really not in the mood but I'm kinda suck now,lol I need to do a length check for my starting pic but I don't want to put heat in my head.


----------



## CleopatrasCousin

I haven't washed yet, I just started taking down my cornrows but it looks like I am a lot further along than I thought.


----------



## NikkiQ

CleopatrasCousin said:


> I haven't washed yet, I just started taking down my cornrows but it looks like I am a lot further along than I thought.



Ummm...I would say so!! You're already APL woman!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## kupenda

KumakoXsd said:


> Are you a stretcher? How long have you stretched for?



I stretch twelve weeks. My last relaxer didn't take well at all. That was the second week of September. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CleopatrasCousin

NikkiQ said:


> Ummm...I would say so!! You're already APL woman!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700




 I know! I am pretty surprised.  I'm not _quite _full APL though, my hair's about an inch or so shorter on the other side and my hairline is thinner and shorter, so we'll see what I'm working with in a few months.


----------



## Aggie

I cowashed my hair this morning and looking forward to hendigo'ing my hair tomorrow. I will be getting a weave install on Tuesday.


----------



## NikkiQ

@hendigo'ing. Love that new term. How has the henna been working for your hair? I'm kinda intrigued by it, but I'm a big wuss. I gotta do a lot more research before taking the plunge.


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> @hendigo'ing. Love that new term. How has the henna been working for your hair? I'm kinda intrigued by it, but I'm a big wuss. I gotta do a lot more research before taking the plunge.


 . I know right!. Yeah henna is actually very simple to use but a lot of us doctor it up a bit to get basically the same results as using just henna and hot distilled water alone. The most important thing to remember when purchasing henna is to get body art quality only (or otherwise known as BAQ henna). 

I have greatly simplified my henna and indigo treatments. The process of preparation and application is quite long however but once you get the hang of it, it's smooth sailing.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

Well today I washed my hair with my new CON Ultra Moisture Shampoo and Deep  Conditioned  with CON  Moisture Extreme Condish. wit Hot 6 Oil and a  little of my MTG mix. And I am airdrying with bantu knots with cantu  leave in and ors olive oil.


----------



## tiffers

Is anyone using growth aids? If so, which one(s) are you using?

I've recently started with Camille Rose Ultimate Hair Growth Oil. It has good ingredients and I really like CR products, so I figured I couldn't go wrong with this oil. 

Lank: http://www.sagenaturalceuticals.com/shop/Camille-Rose-Naturals-Ultimate-Hair-Growth-Serum-8oz.html


----------



## NikkiQ

tiffers I used to take Nioxin religiously up until my wedding. I ran out and never reordered...dumb move. I plan on hopping back on that and my Bee Mine growth serum. I used that during my transition and loved it!


----------



## kupenda

I'm not using growth aids but I plan to. I was taking MSM regularly but I have scaled back on that. I do plan on ordering a sample of the bee mine sulfur serum to see how my scalp reacts to it. My only other growth aid is castor oil massages


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

I take Nature's Bounty extra strength Hair, Skin, & Nails in conjunction with Exotic Allure's fast grow hair vitamins


----------



## Aggie

No growth aids for me except vitamins. I will however be massaging my scalp with jbco starting in January so if that's considered a growth aid, then yes I suppose I am.


----------



## blueberryd

12/9 washed my hair with con shampoo and clarified with IOn. let air dry. went to bed

12/10. AM: put aussie 3m on dry hair, covered with a shower cap, sat under dryer for 15 mins for a 'dry dc'. Rinsed out, easily detangled under shower with cool water. when done, applied lacio lacio, rolled hair with lotta body. Sat under salons r us dryer for 30 mins on hot setting, 15 mins on low heat. loved the results

I'm loving this weekly rollersetting! It allows me to avoid direct heat, it's low maintenance,low manipulation, cute, and withstands working out ...just finger comb daily with coconut oil on fingers and lightly seal with either lacio lacio or africas best oil. Yea, it's a pain to rollerset hair, but it really is easy sailing after that--for me at least!

Next wash day:, I plan to egg/mayo treatment, dc under steamer, and oil rinse


----------



## faithVA

Firstborn2 said:


> I started taking down my braids and I don't know why? I'm really not in the mood but I'm kinda suck now,lol I need to do a length check for my starting pic but I don't want to put heat in my head.


 
Firstborn2, if you choose to you can always do a start pic with stretched hair. There is no rule that your starting pic has to be with straightened hair. I did not do my starting pic with straight hair, and will probably not do my March pic with straight hair either.

Just pull the strands and stretch them and take the pic. People will still be able to see the progress.


----------



## faithVA

This may be one of the only challenges were there are a list of graduates that graduate before the challenge actually begins


----------



## Distorted Barbie

So I made APL this year. Flat ironed yesterday, and was about an inch from BSL, BUT those ends were grosss...Therefore, marched to supercuts and let her trim a few inches. Now, I'm back to shoulder/collarbone. Oh Well, the ends look a lot better. I've learned my lesson. I won't wait so long to trim splits. APL 2012 here I come


----------



## lilyofthenile

Hi ladies,

Does anyone else get those hair strands which are longer than the majority of your hair strands? I think they're called 'lead strands'. If any of you ladies get them, what do you do with it? Do you just let it grow or do you cut them off?


----------



## lilyofthenile

Just scalp massages with JBCO and hemp oil. 

I will take iron supplements (for my mild anaemia) and try and drink more water etc. I did use saw palmetto for a while but I've run out and I'll get some more when I have the money.


----------



## lilyofthenile

kupenda said:


> I stretch twelve weeks. My last relaxer didn't take well at all. That was the second week of September.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Ok, I don't know much about relaxed hair at all if anything. Does that mean you have more new growth? Will you continue to stretch?


----------



## OhTall1

I didn't make full APL in the 2011 challenge so I'll join this one.
*
Current hair length* - Past SL
*
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*  - Relaxed but transitioning
*
APL goal month* - Hope to be full APL by June 2012

*Current Reggie and styling choices* -  Wash every 3-4 days, use ceramide oils, style with mostly roller sets, though occasionally I'll do a flexi rod set or braid out.  Switch back and forth between wearing my hair out and putting it up with my hair toys.
*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*  - No changes.


----------



## NikkiQ

New set of twists. Only took me a little over an hour this time! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## kupenda

KumakoXsd said:


> Ok, I don't know much about relaxed hair at all if anything. Does that mean you have more new growth? Will you continue to stretch?



Yes I have more new growth. On top of what has reverted since the last touch up. It's rough up in there. That's why I've been DCing all day. I'm dreading this detangling session. I like stretching. It's nicer for my hair's health and gentler on my poor wallet lol. I may go to 16 weeks next time. Just cuz I'm lazy and I like to touch my curls when they come in


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AyannaDivine

Don't laugh at me y'all, but I've just discovered the benefits of safflower oil for hair (I'm late, I know!) so I'm going to incorporate that into my reggie. Tonight I'm going to pre-poo with it and see what type of results I get.


----------



## Evolving78

i rolled my hair yesterday without using any setting lotion.  i just applied my leave-ins, some oil and my heat protectant.  my hair was soft and not dry at all.  i put my hair up in a french twist and left some curls out in the front and on one side.  if i can get my man to send me some pics, i can show you all how it came out. 

i went partying last night and my curls were still there, but the ones i had pinned up was kind of messing, since my hair pins came out.  i was dancing kinda hard!  i don't get out much! 

i think i will protective style this winter, putting my hair up in some kind of way on a weekly basis.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
i know right!  i am waiting on them now!



NikkiQ said:


> shortdub78 pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## kupenda

Halfwiggin it up this week. And coating the covered hair with DB transitioning cream and Madagascar vanilla butter. I loooooovvvveee the butter. Staple!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

Lawd somebody hurry this week up or at least hide all the mirrors in my house because if I do ONE MORE impromptu length check before my touch up....

Getting impatient to see how I am ending 2011 hair-wise.  

Think I'll go in next Tues or Wed for my touch up.  Well, unless I just get a rollerset to tame this NG instead.  Off to check the weather forecast- if I'm in for any form of precipitation, a rollerset won't stand a chance for more than 5 minutes.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Firstborn2

faithVA said:


> Firstborn2, if you choose to you can always do a start pic with stretched hair. There is no rule that your starting pic has to be with straightened hair. I did not do my starting pic with straight hair, and will probably not do my March pic with straight hair either.
> 
> Just pull the strands and stretch them and take the pic. People will still be able to see the progress.



I was thinking about doing this. thx


----------



## HauteHippie

kupenda said:


> Halfwiggin it up this week. And coating the covered hair with DB transitioning cream and Madagascar vanilla butter. I loooooovvvveee the butter. Staple!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



kupenda Madagascar vanilla butter?! That sounds amaaazing! Who makes that?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## HauteHippie

Firstborn2 said:


> I was thinking about doing this. thx



Yeah, there's no rule about straightening for a check. Some girls pull, others twist and pull, and a few check their length by the size of their hair puff (though the last is for overall progress, not a goal mark).

I got a relaxer in Sept that didn't take, either! I trust this lady to do a corrective, so more than likely we'll be doing that at the end of this week or early next week. I can't seem to commit to the corrective, even though my hair strands are curling around the other, tangling and single strand knotting it up worse than when I was natural.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## NikkiQ

Firstborn2 you don't have to do a flat ironed length check for the updates. I sure don't plan on doing it myself lol. As long as it shows your growth and pleases you, we'll be totally happy with whatever you choose


----------



## kupenda

HauteHippie Darcy's botanicals! I just got my order Saturday. It's amazing!! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kittenz

I tried shingling this weekend and I  the results.  No pictures (let the stoning begin) but I'll be doing it again tonight and will take pics.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

**The Guidelines**


*Join the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post and I'll add you to the list.*
*The challenge will officially begin on December 31, 2011 and run til December 31,2012. *
*The challenge is open to join at any time. No cut off date!*
*Post pictures with updates, PS ideas, and and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.*
*STAY POSITIVE!! We're all on a HHJ so let's lift each other up and help out whenever we can.*
~Current hair length
Barely shoulder in back chin length in front
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural as of 4/24/11
~APL goal month
Hopefully by aug 
~Current Reggie and styling choices
wash 2-3 times a wk and put in puff
wash with chagrin valley conditioning shampoo bar
dc with karens body beautifuls luscious locks hair mask
apply giovanni direct leave in and seal with avocado butter
put in some variation of a puff
protein as needed
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Nothing really my hair has been growing out great so far.
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## NikkiQ

Just 2 weeks and some change until the challenge starts ladies!!! I'm so excited


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Just 2 weeks and some change until the challenge starts ladies!!! I'm so excited


 
You mean the challenge hasn't started  What are these 25 pages of stuff?


----------



## NikkiQ

That's just 49 pages of excited conversation lol. Guess the challenge has already unofficially started.


----------



## TLC1020

Can't wait til this challenge begin 

I am doing my touch-up this weekend at 19/20 weeks so that's when I'll post my hair update with pics for this challenge, 2011 bun challenge, 2011 hyh challenge and ending of 2011 sl challenge.  whew...........


----------



## pdiop81

1.5 month but the last i checked my hair length was 5 months ago.


----------



## indarican

so last night i was playing in my hair i rather randomly said out loud to myself (SO was sitting right next to me) I want hair down to my Butt! he proceeded to laugh and say "babe, your always complaing about not wanting to do your hair at this length can you imagine hair down to your butt... itll never work."

LADIES- i feel like he just challenged me! Im bumping up my apl goal to july 2012 and my bsl goal to december 2012. Im going to be wigging it for probably the whole year... between half wigs and phony ponys. Ill be baggying my hair , using my MTG mixture and taking my vitamins! I will make WL by 6/8/2013!!!


----------



## Charla

indarican said:


> so last night i was playing in my hair i rather randomly said out loud to myself (SO was sitting right next to me) I want hair down to my Butt! he proceeded to laugh and say "babe, your always complaing about not wanting to do your hair at this length can you imagine hair down to your butt... itll never work."
> 
> LADIES- i feel like he just challenged me! Im bumping up my apl goal to july 2012 and my bsl goal to december 2012. Im going to be wigging it for probably the whole year... between half wigs and phony ponys. Ill be baggying my hair , using my MTG mixture and taking my vitamins! I will make WL by 6/8/2013!!!



G'on, Girl!  I ain't mad at ya!


----------



## faithVA

indarican said:


> so last night i was playing in my hair i rather randomly said out loud to myself (SO was sitting right next to me) I want hair down to my Butt! he proceeded to laugh and say "babe, your always complaing about not wanting to do your hair at this length can you imagine hair down to your butt... itll never work."
> 
> LADIES- i feel like he just challenged me! Im bumping up my apl goal to july 2012 and my bsl goal to december 2012. Im going to be wigging it for probably the whole year... between half wigs and phony ponys. Ill be baggying my hair , using my MTG mixture and taking my vitamins! I will make WL by 6/8/2013!!!


 
Thats cute. He wasn't saying that you couldn't have hair down to your butt. He was just reminding you that you don't like to do your hair now. And there are women on this board who have gotten there and said too much and cut it off.

Now with that said, if you want hair to your butt, go for it. I will see you at bsl.


----------



## indarican

faithVA said:


> Thats cute. He wasn't saying that you couldn't have hair down to your butt. He was just reminding you that you don't like to do your hair now. And there are women on this board who have gotten there and said too much and cut it off.
> 
> Now with that said, if you want hair to your butt, go for it. I will see you at bsl.


 agreed... but im at least gonna get there and stay there for a year. the thing for me is im a die hard bunner. and at my current length i cant bun with out half a gallon of gel... yuk. so i figure once i get to a place where i can bun comfy ill have no problem keeping my hair tied up till forever.which is the problem that he sees, me always looking for a style to keep my hair tied up. I rarely blow out my hair or flat iron so when i want that, ill splurge on a salon visit.


----------



## faithVA

indarican said:


> agreed... but im at least gonna get there and stay there for a year. the thing for me is im a die hard bunner. and at my current length i cant bun with out half a gallon of gel... yuk. so i figure once i get to a place where i can bun comfy ill have no problem keeping my hair tied up till forever.which is the problem that he sees, me always looking for a style to keep my hair tied up. I rarely blow out my hair or flat iron so when i want that, ill splurge on a salon visit.


 
I am with you. The longer hair does have its conveniences. I am looking forward to washing, conditioning in a braid and then wearing that same braid out the door.  And for special occassions said braid will be twisted into a bun  Time will tell.

So let's make it happen.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! I am officially in SL land. Can't wait till Jan 2012 - APL is on and POPPIN'!


----------



## indarican

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies! I am officially in SL land. Can't wait till Jan 2012 - APL is on and POPPIN'!


bajandoc86 WOOOHOOO!!!! congrats!!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## indarican

faithVA said:


> I am with you. The longer hair does have its conveniences. I am looking forward to washing, conditioning in a braid and then wearing that same braid out the door.  And for special occassions said braid will be twisted into a bun  Time will tell.
> 
> So let's make it happen.


 

faithVA... can you imagine!!! the infamous single braid down the back that everyone wanted. at least i know i did.

we can do it!


----------



## indarican

Here is a pic of the phony puff ill be wearing for at least the next 6 months in rotation with other halfwigs and phony ponys... i know its a kid size but the adult size was literally the size of my head and allthough i will get there, my hair aint gonna grow THAT fast over night...lol


----------



## Charla

Oooh I would love to have that braid at least once!

Sent from my HTC_A510c using HTC_A510c


----------



## indarican

Charla said:


> Oooh I would love to have that braid at least once!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using HTC_A510c


 
My momma had it, it was all the way down to her waist. I always used to play with it, was some of our best times.


----------



## Firstborn2

indarican said:


> faithVA...* can you imagine!!! the infamous single braid down the back that everyone wanted*. at least i know i did.
> 
> we can do it!



I dream of having a braid like that at least once a week


----------



## Firstborn2

indarican said:


> Here is a pic of the phony puff ill be wearing for at least the next 6 months in rotation with other halfwigs and phony ponys... i know its a kid size but the adult size was literally the size of my head and allthough i will get there, my hair aint gonna grow THAT fast over night...lol



indarican could you tell me the name of that puff? It look like it will match my hair well.


----------



## indarican

Firstborn2 said:


> @indarican could you tell me the name of that puff? It look like it will match my hair well.


 Firstborn2 its freetress drawstring ponytail for kids afro 4


----------



## Evolving78

ok ladies!  you can't see the back of course, but as promised, here it goes!
having issues will be back to post


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

i did a blowout this morning to take pic for my starting length, but since my first post is a few pages back I figured I would share one with you now! This is my first blowout since my BC so I was shocked to see how much hair I have.


----------



## kupenda

Tucked under my halfwig today. I gotta remember to cut out the comb in the back. I've been readjusting it all day to keep it out of my sad little nape area. And accidentally broke a few strands in the process :-/


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lilyofthenile

I think my hair is actually making some progress! I think very low manip, cleansing and conditioning is what my hair loves so I'll be sticking to that! My hair is still in yarn braids for the past eight weeks (I'm taking them out on Friday). I hope that I can then confirm that I'm making progress.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

I wanna Join
I think I am close to being APL in the back and sides

~Current hair length
Somewhere between CBL and APL 9-10inches long

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
100% natural

~APL goal month
Hopefully in March

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Cornrows and phony phonies

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Nothing I have a solid easy plan that is working for me

~Post a beginning picture
I will post a beginning picture on my birthday 12/30


eta woo hoo I am the 1000th post.  do I get a metal?


----------



## Evolving78

ok here is my pic  it's dark and you can't see the back, but i didn't wanna disappoint!


----------



## tiffers

shortdub78 Super cute!


----------



## NikkiQ

super stinkin cute shortdub78!!!


----------



## LovelyLisa1920

My turn!

*~Current hair length*
Between SL and APL

*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
*Natural

*~APL Goal month*
April 2012

*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
Shampoo & DC 1-2 times week (switching between miss jessie's or mane n tail)
Moisturize daily with Mane n tail daily leave-in and MJ baby buttercream
I'm wigging it, over box braids. I rebraid every couple of weeks. I'll continue this.

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
I'll be bagging it each night, not sure what products I'll use yet. I'm a reformed PJ, I have lots to choose from.

*~Post a beginning picture*
Coming soon

I'm a longtime lurker, finally joining the party. This is my first official challenge! YAY!


----------



## newnyer

@ QUEENJAMES231 that fro look scrumptious girl!!  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## NikkiQ

I was so tempted to take my twists out today for a twist out, but I'm gonna leave these suckers in for as long as I can. I had to use 2 different types of stylers since I ran out half way through  But you can SO feel the difference between the 2- Hairveda Whipped Jelly and KCCC. The KCCC twists are a little bit more firm so I'm wondering if that'll lead to more definition. Either way, I need to buy some more styler. They both went bye-bye after I was done


----------



## indarican

Good morning Alll!!! So i got my phony puff on today and its cute i just keep feeling like its goona just plop off...lol. its secure and all im just not used to it. thats all i need is the pony to pop off here at work and everyone see my baggied itty bitty pony. so embarrasing just to think about.


----------



## pookaloo83

Got my hair tucked under a beanie (in twists)with a flat twist in the front. I think I'm gonna wear the beanie all week and twist out next week!


----------



## pookaloo83

And also, after the twist for growth challenge is over, I will be keeping my hair stretched as possible. So I'm gonna join the girls in the rollersetting forum. I'm not gonna be rolleresetting for straightness, but more for less tangles.


----------



## kittenz

indarican that puff is really cute!


----------



## kittenz

Ok, so here are pics of my shingled hair. This technique created curls where there weren't any so its a keeper. 

I still see ends that need to be snipped 
***Despite my expression I do like it #MsATTITUDE***


----------



## kaynewme

Hey Ladies! 
I'm all natural. Im working on a regimen currently. I want to reach my goal December 2012. 
Hair currently...after blow drying. Will add more pics later.
Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ

What products did you use kittenz?? CUTE!


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ Oh gosh, I don't remember the gel I used. It was some pink fruity smelling gel that I got on clearance this weekend. I'll update you when I get home.

Before shingling I co-washed and added a small amount of Shea Moisture curling souffle. 

Thank you!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

So today I have to go out and I wanted to do a quick style that would stay cute overnight. I didnt want to fool with my hair this am. This is what i did. I washed it last night and then put it in a pompador with a puff. I am really pleased with the results. I am so happy my hair is long enough to do something to it.


----------



## lovely_locks

~Current hair length
SL in the back, and chin length in the front (lots o layers!)

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Relaxed!

~APL goal month
December 2012!

~Current Reggie and styling choices
I co wash 4-5 times a week (I am currently exercising everyday, so I need to wash more). I moisturize and seal everyday. I hot oil/deep condition once a week, and I stretch out my relaxers for 4-9 months at a time. Oh, and I shampoo once a month.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I plan on using less heat. Currently I am using heat 4-7 times a week! I know bad! I want to cut down to three times a month. I am currently air drying as I type. I also need to wear more protective styles. 

~Post a beginning picture
I took this picture today before I washed it. As you can see, I really need to stop the heat! My ends are horrible.


----------



## kittenz

@BronxJazzy I'm stealing that style! It's cute and I think our hair is around the same length.

ETA: We are definetly not the same length.  I saw some other pics in a different thread.  You hava a lot os shrinkage.


----------



## chelleypie810

-thinking about buying the hair therapy wrap so I don't have to pay an extra 5$ at the hair salon for a deep conditioner.

- thinking about getting someone to make me a 3/4 wig from human hair so I can protective style more w/o buns

- ffiiinnnaalllyyyy found a routine that is reducing the breakage TREMENDOUSLY!! Breakage reduction has been happening for quite some time but I think it's improved even more. Using mane n tail moisturizing strengthener every day and I just started using the organix coconut milk split end mender bc I don't want to trim my hair =) I also dc'd on dry hair overnight on fri before going to the hair salon for my rollerset and my hair feels great. Hopefully I'll be making apl in 2012. I have a goal of growing 5 in of hair next year. This year once I started going to my fabulous stylist who has since left =/ from march to dec I was able to gain about 3 inches.. not too bad. not great either, but I finally think I'll be able to reach my goal. Also have to keep up with the vits and gonna start exercising more. HHG everyone!


----------



## kittenz

I just joined the HYH challenge (my 1st) so I'll either be skipping the March or using one of my passes...hmmm


----------



## Geminigirl

Wow this thread sure is overwhelming because I don't think I will read back but start here from my post on and try and keep up. Anyways I believe my hair is like 1 inch past CBL and it never has been so I am so excited. I will post a Starting length up of my hair later after i take down my plaits.


----------



## kittenz

Geminigirl said:


> Wow this thread sure is overwhelming because I don't think I will read back but start here from my post on and try and keep up. Anyways I believe my hair is like 1 inch past CBL and it never has been so I am so excited. I will post a Starting length up of my hair later after i take down my plaits.


@Geminigirl No need to read back, we've just been rambling  If you want, just go look at the pictures (that's what I do )

WELCOME!!


----------



## Geminigirl

kittenz

Thanks. Glad to be here and I think I am going to do it this year. LOL I just look at pics too but sometimes my brain gets in this mode where it thinks it has to read every post and then I get bored. I think I am going to look through the pics tonight though. i need to find my inital post anyways...i think I made one.


----------



## orangepeel

I'm back in. I made it to APL in Nov, but it is was just grazing. I plan to to a "ends trim" and want to have full APL.

When I do my final length check for 2011, I will comeback and post a picture here.


----------



## mami2010

I just co-washed and rollerset. I'm 8 weeks post debating if I should relax and start this challenge with freshly relaxed hair or should I stretch to 12 weeks... Help me ladies... I really only feel like 4 weeks post. New growth is so soft these days.


----------



## NikkiQ

mami2010 how long are you used to stretching for? I say stick with your usual reggie. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:


> mami2010 how long are you used to stretching for? I say stick with your usual reggie. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.



8 to 10 weeks but I want to start stretching to 12 weeks


----------



## NikkiQ

If you think you can go for 12, I saw go for it. If your NG is like butter now, then a few more weeks won't hurt ya


----------



## MeowMix

May I join please.  BTW, sorry for interrupting and being late.  I'm just now seeing this


~Current hair length  *SL*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd *Natural*
~APL goal month* Slow grower so let's say August*
~Current Reggie and styling choices *Stay in braids, cowash DC 1-2/wk, dust every 8-10 weeks, vitamins*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? * More water, cardio 2-3x/wk*
~Post a beginning picture* On right hand side in signature*


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

kittenz said:


> @BronxJazzy I'm stealing that style! It's cute and I think our hair is around the same length.
> 
> ETA: We are definetly not the same length. I saw some other pics in a different thread. You hava a lot os shrinkage.


 
Yeah my hair is just a mystery the second time around. When I went natural the first time shrinkage was a big issue for me but I used gel to set my curls. When I do that it makes my hair shrink more because I have fine hair. So I experimented with just conditioner and it works so much better for me. I dont even worry about shrinkage now. Multiple pineapples at night help too if I want a really stretched out look like this





but with gel we look damn near the same length


----------



## kittenz

so many typoserplexed  glad you could decipher that.  I either need to learn to spell definitely or stop using it


----------



## Seamonster

I was in the APL challenge last year, and I think I need one more time to seal the deal

~Current hair length Full SL blow out
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd Natural
~APL goal month March
~Current Reggie and styling choices Daily wash, grease, massage and mask. Twice per month braid
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Grow aids, supplements, and protective styles
~Post a beginning picture Waiting until Christmas to get a true length check


----------



## lilyofthenile

It's nearing the end of the semester for me which I'm so happy about. No more constant work and assignments and more time to take my hair out! LOL. Yeah I need time to do my hair. It takes me a while to detangle it too because I'm so afraid of damaging it. I'm not the only one who can take up to two hours, right?


----------



## Geminigirl

Here is my starting length pic. I know it's not 2012 yet but might as well take it now that my hair is stretched.


----------



## NikkiQ

MeowMix said:


> May I join please. BTW, sorry for interrupting and being late. I'm just now seeing this
> 
> 
> ~Current hair length *SL*
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd *Natural*
> ~APL goal month* Slow grower so let's say August*
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices *Stay in braids, cowash DC 1-2/wk, dust every 8-10 weeks, vitamins*
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *More water, cardio 2-3x/wk*
> ~Post a beginning picture* On right hand side in signature*


 
Welcome to the group MeowMix  Do you do your own cornrows? B/c if so...you need to bust up the details on how you do them!


----------



## menina

Current hair length: layered shoulder length..cbl technically
Natural
APL goal month: um 2012
Current Reggie and styling choices: shampoo & DC, detangle, moisturize, & airdry in braids weekly
braidout buns/puffs or twistout buns/puffs
anything special will be done as needed
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: try updo 
protectives styles, dust on a schedule, & being more gentle.
Post a beginning picture:




sorry for the blur, i moved my hand while pressing the button lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Geminigirl you look pretty frikkin close already. How much further til APL for you??


----------



## Evallusion

8 weeks post.  Still in my kinky twists.  Gave em a good shampoo.  Thinking about taking them down Saturday at 6 1/2 weeks in.  Tis all...


----------



## Geminigirl

NikkiQ said:


> Geminigirl you look pretty frikkin close already. How much further til APL for you??



NikkiQ I think this just happened because I was PS for almost three months. My hair has never been this long in my life. When I pull it down in the back it's nowhere near my Armpit. I can't flat iron to save my life so I don't know. Next time someone is over, hopefully my hair is still stretched so I can have them stretch it so I can know for sure. I may see if my DD can help me, then I can better answer that question.

ETA- Don't get me all excited I have never been APL in my life. I was stuck at the a certain length relaxed and natural and I have FINALLY made it a good inch past my CBL. It was always touching or barely past it. I am a believer in PS to reach APL. And i will continue. I know I should be there by summer 2012 with no setbacks or severe trims.


----------



## Geminigirl

Here is my hair on whatever date the pic says. I was stuck here forever, and like I said like maybe a few centimeters past my CBL. When i pull my hair down in the back it looks just like this one but I know my hair has grown.
Sorry for all the back exposure, I was probably in and out the shower or about to take one.











And this stretched like the front but on a different side


----------



## Evolving78

going to try this single flat twists on the sides with a bunny bun today.  i am doing hot oil treatment now and will be washing in a few.  i am airdrying and not roller setting.  i just see too many people benefiting from protective styling, so i am going to do my best to try to make it work for me and to help me get to my goal in April.  i want to be able to wear style that allow me to wear my scarf under my hat when it gets really cold outside.


----------



## indarican

Geminigirl love the nails!! Id say you got like 3 more inches to go.


----------



## Geminigirl

Ewww really? thanks lol. That picture is from November of last year but 3 inches is attainable by summer. I think I grown 1/2-3/4 of an inch in some places of my head per month.


----------



## Geminigirl

shortdub78 said:


> going to try this single flat twists on the sides with a bunny bun today.  i am doing hot oil treatment now and will be washing in a few.  i am airdrying and not roller setting.  i just see too many people benefiting from protective styling, so i am going to do my best to try to make it work for me and to help me get to my goal in April.  i want to be able to wear style that allow me to wear my scarf under my hat when it gets really cold outside.



YES! Do IT! PS. Some days I would miss my hair so bad. I'd hate wearing wigs. BUT the proof is in the pudding and after this week I am going right back to hiding my hair.


----------



## pookaloo83

So I got tired of the beanie and put my hair back in mini twists last night. I got spoiled by these twists now. I just love waking up and not having to really to my hair. Because I have to be at work 7am every morning. 

Naturals, how are you washing hour hair? Loose? In braids/twists? Ive been doing it lately while in celie braids. Trying to minimize the tangles.


----------



## kittenz

@NikkiQ the gel I used was GroWorks Style It. It's very cheap AND I got it on clearance ($1.44)





It's still holding up and I think it looks better today.


----------



## indarican

pookaloo83 i wash my hair loose. but i use the baking soda shampoo so 1 tablespoon baking soda to 2 cups water. I just pour it in, leave it for a bit, then rinse out while raking my hair with my hand. i then follow raking my hair with loads and loads of conditioner. I by conditioner by the gallon just so i dont have to be skimpy.


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> So I got tired of the beanie and put my hair back in mini twists last night. I got spoiled by these twists now. I just love waking up and not having to really to my hair. Because I have to be at work 7am every morning.
> 
> Naturals, how are you washing hour hair? Loose? In braids/twists? Ive been doing it lately while in celie braids. Trying to minimize the tangles.


 
I'm bad. I cowash and wash with my hair loose  but the tangles aren't really that bad when I do so. I know I need to wash in sections but its such a pain in the butt when my hair is at this length and ridiculously thick. My sections and braids turn into little puffs no matter what I do. Talk about a hot mess


----------



## BlkOnyx488

pookaloo83 said:


> So I got tired of the beanie and put my hair back in mini twists last night. I got spoiled by these twists now. I just love waking up and not having to really to my hair. Because I have to be at work 7am every morning.
> 
> Naturals, how are you washing hour hair? Loose? In braids/twists? Ive been doing it lately while in celie braids. Trying to minimize the tangles.



i like to cleanse my hair loose.  i wear my hair in cornrows for a month at a time.  so when i take it down i love feeling the water run through every strand.  i clarfy with acv then i slather a ton of conditioner and dc under the dyer then before i rinse out the dc i section my hair in 8 braids then rinse.  depending on how much time i have i either let my hair air dry or i sit under the dryer while it is int the braids this way it dries stretched out a little and tangle free


----------



## faithVA

pookaloo83 said:


> Naturals, how are you washing hour hair? Loose? In braids/twists? Ive been doing it lately while in celie braids. Trying to minimize the tangles.


 
My hair is finally long enough to wash my hair in twists. Right now I am doing 6 twists that I put in when I apply my conditioner. I will undo them 1 at a time to rinse and then put them back in. My hair holds onto product so they won't rinse clear while in twist.

But it has made my wash day regimen so much easier. 

I never thought I would get to this day.


----------



## kupenda

I want to APL so bad I'm dreaming about it! Third night in a row. Lawd help me


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Giiiiirrrrrrrl I have those too!!!!!! I dreamt once that I flat ironed my hair after a year of not doing it and I was at BSL already. Completely passed APL  I need to stay off of LHCF before bed.


----------



## MeowMix

NikkiQ said:


> Welcome to the group @MeowMix  Do you do your own cornrows? B/c if so...you need to bust up the details on how you do them!


 
@NikkiQ. Hi and thank you. Yeah, you can tell by my 'parts' that those are some DIY cornrows. Mook's hair is cornrow guru. I hope she doesn't mind my sharing her YTs vids. This one REALLY clicked for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vYovefx4KU&feature=BFa&list=UUTp7ax0CF5MlArqUlAeCNmw&lf=plcp


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ said:


> Giiiiirrrrrrrl I have those too!!!!!! I dreamt once that I flat ironed my hair after a year of not doing it and I was at BSL already. Completely passed APL  I need to stay off of LHCF before bed.


 NikkiQ I had the same dream except it was after only 6 months im in the hyh 2012 jan-june challenge. i keep dreaming that summer is going to come along and im going to have thick bsl length hair... of course im only CBL now so that dream is so so far fetched even


----------



## kupenda

ive been in a half wig since sunday to help foster a low/no manipulation environment for my hair. i wanted to leave it alone befor emy relaxer touch up. so today on a whim i decided to go to a dominican salon for the relaxer (no blow dryer or flat irons). until i realized i left my wallet at work. so it wasnt meant to be apparently lol. but then i thought, well i can just self relax again this time. so i tried it out on a small patch. no timer. no clarifying shampoo. nothing lol. crazy. but i did what i usually do, which is i didnt leave the relaxer on long enough. but it did give me some insight into how to better self relax when i do it tomorrow. i just realized that i am absolutely without a doubt TERRIBLE at smoothing. terrible!! so i rinsed too soon but i did a great job smoothing the test section. im gonna try tomorrow. will take pics!


----------



## Cendra

~Current hair length

Lower front and lower back grazing APL; ear length toward crown is below collar bone; crown is SL.

~All Natural

~APL goal month - June 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices

Wash/DC under steam once a week; co-wash/scrub once a week; Twisted protectively 6 out of 7 days;Twistout one day a week; baggying 4-5 times a week; dusting, search and destroy every few weeks.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?

Scalp massages 2-3 times a week
Scalp scrubs will be an addition

Starting pics as of Dec 24:


----------



## tanyaj

Is it to late to join?


----------



## NikkiQ

tanyaj said:


> Is it to late to join?



Not at all! Its an open challenge. Come on in!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## bajandoc86

tanyaj....nope not too late. Challenge doesn't start till Jan 1, 2012.....ignore the 20-11 pages gone before.


----------



## tajaun

fell off my regi the past week, trying to get back on tonight with my cowash hopefully i can sleeep in the alter ego.


----------



## Aggie

Got my hair all weaved up today - was too eager to wait until Sunday. I am so happy with it because it looks a lot like my hair I think.  it!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^PICTURES!!!!


----------



## esi.adokowa

bajandoc86,
kind of ot... but i would *kill* for your twists!
they are so thick and lush!


----------



## tiffers

^^^ IKR?! Aggie, how you gon' come up in here tambout you got your hair done and THEN have the nerve to not post some pitchas? 

*impatiently waiting*


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^PICTURES!!!!


 


tiffers said:


> ^^^ IKR?! @Aggie, how you gon' come up in here tambout you got your hair done and THEN have the nerve to not post some pitchas?
> 
> *impatiently waiting*


 
,  oooh chil', I thought I'd sneak that in, then sneak right back out a little quietly but ya caught ma. I will try to have pics posted soon, k?


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Just updating, still currently in my sew-in that I got put in last month. It's holding up good so far..no itching, no loosening braids/wefts. See if I can make it last through December


----------



## NikkiQ

I can't wait to see all of these sew-ins that everyone will be rockin for the holidays.


----------



## sajjy

Hey, ladies I'd love to join!!!
~Current hair length
Shoulder length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural
~APL goal month
March, My mother's wedding (fingers crossed)
~Current Reggie and styling choices
M/S every 3 days or so when ever needed
Once a Month: Wash, deep condition protein and moisture
Style: Rollerset (jumbo flexi rods or jumbo perm rods)
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Low manipulation
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## indarican

just purchased my two new looks.. the hw is for when i will be twisting my hair underneath and the faux puff is for when i get lazy. My plan is to never let my ends see the light of day...lol atleast till june. i have exactly 3.5 in to get to apl... I need this to happen with no setbacks!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay sajjy!! Welcome!


----------



## NikkiQ

indarican I almost purchased another wig last night myself, but I'm gonna hold out until after Christmas to get it. Gotta knock out some of these Christmas gifts first lol


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ it was my gift to myself for getting 2 bills to 0 balance


----------



## sajjy




----------



## bibs

Got an install last Tuesday. I had gotten a sew-in of some straight hair for Thanksgiving, but it was sewn in way too tight and I ended up having to take it out and wait a week to re-install. The current install is also in my avi. I'm hoping to keep it in until Valentine's day, but I'm impatient when it comes to weave and end up missing my own hair, so we'll see how long it lasts. I had great growth with my last sew-in (kept in for 7 weeks), so hopefully it's the same this time around. I'm trying to protective style my way to APL


----------



## NikkiQ

SOoooooo pretty bibs!!!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

So I just had my hubby measure the distance from my current length to APL...it's only about 2 1/2" away from APL and 5 1/2" from BSL! That's definately do-able in 2012, right?? I want to reach BSL SOOO bad! It's my dream hair length...not saying that I'd stop there when I get there though. I've realized my hair thrives when in protective/low manipulation styles. I have no problem with growth, my problem is retaining. Plus I have dye on the ends of my hair so it needs extra TLC that I wasn't paying attention to previously and I suffered alot of breakage  Question: Are there any low manipulation/PS styles that I can do with my natural hair without adding hair? I've been wearing twists that I redo once a week for the last couple months and although my hair is doing glorious things like this I just can't be bothered with them anymore once the Twist challenge I'm in is over at the end of this month.


----------



## kupenda

Ok so I know I said I would get my relaxer done this weekend at the salon. But I couldn't wait. My hair was getting on my nerves and I had plenty of time so I self relaxed today. This is the BEST self relaxing session I have had so far! My hair is actually straight, and I only underprocessed just a little bit but it's wavy instead of curly. Yay!!! DCing under the dryer now. So proud


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bibs

NikkiQ said:


> SOoooooo pretty @bibs!!!



Thank you 

JustGROWwithIt, you'll be APL in no time! My goal length is BSL too. I think if you don't have any setbacks you'll be there by this time next year! HHG!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

JustGROWwithIt said:


> So I just had my hubby measure the distance from my current length to APL...it's only about 2 1/2" away from APL and 5 1/2" from BSL! That's definately do-able in 2012, right?? I want to reach BSL SOOO bad! It's my dream hair length...not saying that I'd stop there when I get there though. I've realized my hair thrives when in protective/low manipulation styles. I have no problem with growth, my problem is retaining. Plus I have dye on the ends of my hair so it needs extra TLC that I wasn't paying attention to previously and I suffered alot of breakage  Question: Are there any low manipulation/PS styles that I can do with my natural hair without adding hair? I've been wearing twists that I redo once a week for the last couple months and although my hair is doing glorious things like this I just can't be bothered with them anymore once the Twist challenge I'm in is over at the end of this month.


 
Girl, you'll make it to bsl if you keep every inch you get before dec and apl by may june. So go for it

So today I washed dc'd and set my hair in a style. I have been trying to get a decent braidout . I didnt do the rigamaro of setting it in a mil. braids. I just threw a banana clip on and did one cornrow with a curler at the end. We'll see what happens.

I also got my darcy botanicals peach kernel oil and got a sample of the cocoabean curl smoothing creme. It is to die for. The smell of the sweet cocoa bean is amazing. It smells like some duncan hines cake batter. I hope my hair comes out well tomorrow. I guess we'll have to see.


----------



## kittenz

Should I be excited that I got 4-day hair from my experiment on Monday?  I am but maybe this is normal.  Detangling should be interesting....


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

Hey Ladies, Im so excited because I have found my HG Shampoo (CON Moisture)  Deep Condtioner ( CON Intense Moisture and Hot 6 Oil ). Im am going to use some of the CON Argan Oil Conditioner with the mix this week.  Wheat Germ (Ceremaides) is in Hot 6 and the Argan Oil Condish.
I washed and DC last week and my hair still feels sooo soft and I did not have to put in alot of product for my mid week moisture and seal


----------



## Evolving78

i cowashed my hair and now dc'ing.  i think i may need a bunning mentor?  i just want to make sure i am doing this right, so i won't have any setbacks.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^You need to call upon the bunning expert divachyk for some tips. She's the ISH when it comes to buns


----------



## tiffers

I am so in love with Camille Rose products, jsyk.  I just cowashed with the Algae Mask and used Moisture Butter (which is more of a light, creamy moisturizer than a butter) as a leave-in. Heaven.  It's taking everything in me not to shove my hands in my hair right now. 

Anyone use these products?


----------



## lilyofthenile

Removing yarn braids. When I'm done I'll post pics of my hair. I'll give my hair a break for three weeks - I'll wear twists, braids and hats.


----------



## divachyk

Oh snap, somebody rang diva? Hey NikkiQ!  Thanks for the love. 

shortdub78, holla at me if you need bunning tips. I have quite a few pics in my LHCF blog.


----------



## kittenz

The detangling has begun....


----------



## NikkiQ

tiffers said:


> I am so in love with Camille Rose products, jsyk.  I just cowashed with the Algae Mask and used Moisture Butter (which is more of a light, creamy moisturizer than a butter) as a leave-in. Heaven.  It's taking everything in me not to shove my hands in my hair right now.
> 
> Anyone use these products?



Never heard of these before tiffers

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Evallusion

Here is my starting pic.

Also, I got my hair braided yesterday. I'm gonna keep them until their fuzzy. When they do get fuzzy, I'll probably wear a wig over top or simply just get them redone.


----------



## NikkiQ

Those are some neat braids Evallusion! I'm slightly jelous right now looking at them lol


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk
thank you so much!  i am wearing a sock bun today for work. my sister-law was telling that they were dangerous and they will tear my ends up.  but i took it out last night and moisturized my ends and put a claw clip on.



divachyk said:


> Oh snap, somebody rang diva? Hey NikkiQ!  Thanks for the love.
> 
> shortdub78, holla at me if you need bunning tips. I have quite a few pics in my LHCF blog.


----------



## newnyer

^^^I need to invest in some small claw & banana clips for my bun ASAP.  I think I'm over wearing elastic ties daily.  Anywho....got my hair washed & rollerset today.  I decided to stretch out my relaxer to about 13 weeks (Yikes! Pray for me ya'll! Lol). 

Since I won't be getting a touch up before the new year and probably getting a flexi rod set for the next couple of weeks....here is my last length check for 2011.  Next one will be after my stretch has ended...  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^You need to call upon the bunning expert @divachyk for some tips. She's the ISH when it comes to buns


 
She is that. If I ever saw her in person I would just follow her hair wherever she was going until she called the police on me


----------



## faithVA

I made an half-inch shirt since I always say my hair isn't growing  So there is a line for every half inche from SL to BSL. It's homemade and ugly but it will work. 

I'm going to take pictures at the end of every month so I can prove to myself that my hair is growing. 

 Ok, I've already spanked myself. No I don't have any pictures. My camera is broken. But I hope to get one for christmas so I will have a picture with a length check pic for New Years.


----------



## newnyer

Okay so I couldn't upload my pics in my last post for some reason...too many failed attempts so hopefully it'll work this time.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## kupenda

^^^^^^ lol! I'm sitting in the car with SO and I just blurted out "oh naww! You can't be posting up in hea! You already there!". He just looked at me and laughed. Sorry dear, but I think you're very close. So close that you really are there. And I am resenting you. Grrrr


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

started wigging and using my concoction i cant wait to see where the end of 2012 will take me


----------



## Evolving78

i thought i was in the wrong thread!  i was like, "" is this the APL 2011 Challenge Thread?"



kupenda said:


> ^^^^^^ lol! I'm sitting in the car with SO and I just blurted out "oh naww! You can't be posting up in hea! You already there!". He just looked at me and laughed. Sorry dear, but I think you're very close. So close that you really are there. And I am resenting you. Grrrr
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

Yeah these people rolling up in here already APL before the challenge starts is hurting my feelings. How you gonna graduate before its even 2012?


----------



## newnyer

LOL! Ya'll tryin' to kick me out already!?!  I won't kick and scream...but if ya'll think I'm that close I will mosey my butt over to the BSL 2012...


Naw but really thanks for the boost- I'll be getting my ends dusted/trimmed for my next touch up in 3 weeks so I'm assuming I'll lose a little length.  Won't be too mad about though...I'm feeling good about my progress. So I'm still hanging with ya'll whether you like it or not!! *sticks out my tongue* lol

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Meemee6223

^^^ LOL, u are really close though. I'm jus sayin... Lol

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## divachyk

faithVA said:


> She is that. If I ever saw her in person I would just follow her hair wherever she was going until she called the police on me


faithVA - too cute.  My hair would not call the police on you. I can assure she would love all the attention.


----------



## AryaStarr258

Soooo I got bored after oiling my hair and decided to take pictures at, like, 2:30 this morning. What I saw was a bit of a shock and I don't really believe it, so I'm going to let you ladies decide since I'm obviously going crazy.  







I know the picture's kinda leaning (I haven't gotten the hang of one-handed photo shoots quite yet) but am I really that close?!?


----------



## newnyer

I'm obviously not the best one to determine length checks around here....BUUUUTT....*grabs AryaStarr258 hand and drags her to the BSL 2012 Challenge with me LOL.  You look mighty close over there.  I obviously can't call it though- ya'll help a sista out.  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## faithVA

newnyer said:


> I'm obviously not the best one to determine length checks around here....BUUUUTT....*grabs @AryaStarr258 hand and drags her to the BSL 2012 Challenge with me LOL. You look mighty close over there. I obviously can't call it though- ya'll help a sista out.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


 
I'm not trying to call any names or anything , there are at least 2 other sistahs you need to take with you. But um this is NikkiQ 's challenge, so she needs to come in here and deal with these Shenanigans. Yep I said shenanigans. 

Folks just roll up into challenges swangin hair and stuff


----------



## NikkiQ

Wait til I get home to my comp. I'm comin back in here  people that are already APL!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## kupenda

^^^ *stands behind NikkiQ making faces at posters that are already APL* yeah! You lucky she holdin me back son!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kittenz

I know I'm safe!  Na na na na boo boo!


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Here's my start pic just taken today. I hope to make APL at the end of the year. I likely won't post here often because I do the same thing every wash day. I'm just going to keep doing what works for me and I can't wait to see my results. 

Regimen: 
Wash once a week
Shampoo, condition, towel dry, serum/heat protectant, blow dry, and flat iron.
I pin curl a night and sleep on a satin pillowcase and/or scarf.
I relax with Mizani Sensitive Scalp at least every 10 weeks. 






I wish you ladies the best and I'll see you at the APL finish line.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=88681 said:
			
		

> Your Cheeziness[/USER];14871921]Here's my start pic just taken today. I hope to make APL at the end of the year. I likely won't post here often because I do the same thing every wash day. I'm just going to keep doing what works for me and I can't wait to see my results.
> 
> Regimen:
> Wash once a week
> Shampoo, condition, towel dry, serum/heat protectant, blow dry, and flat iron.
> I pin curl a night and sleep on a satin pillowcase and/or scarf.
> I relax with Mizani Sensitive Scalp at least every 10 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you ladies the best and I'll see you at the APL finish line.


 
Post when you can. You don't have to have anything new to share. We post mostly because we like hanging out with each other not that we really have anything new to share.  At least thats true for me.


----------



## AryaStarr258

*Sadly waves goodbye as newnyer ‘s drags her away* I’m sorry y’all! There were no shenanigans intended, I promise. NikkiQ - I was super excited about this challenge too...

BUT I'll still lurk and cheer you ladies on!



faithVA said:


> I'm not trying to call any names or anything , there are at least 2 other sistahs you need to take with you. But um this is NikkiQ 's challenge, so she needs to come in here and deal with these Shenanigans. Yep I said shenanigans.
> 
> Folks just roll up into challenges swangin hair and stuff





NikkiQ said:


> Wait til I get home to my comp. I'm comin back in here  people that are already APL!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700





kupenda said:


> ^^^ *stands behind NikkiQ making faces at posters that are already APL* yeah! You lucky she holdin me back son!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Your Cheeziness

faithVA said:


> Post when you can. You don't have to have anything new to share. We post mostly because we like hanging out with each other not that we really have anything new to share.  At least thats true for me.



 Oh ok! This is actually my first challenge, so I didn't know that. Thanks, Lady!


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome Your Cheeziness

Now...as for you young ladies that are already APL. How DARE you come in here, blending in with the rest of us reaching for APL, acting like your lush hair isn't already there and to play like you didn't know when you posted those pictures??!! Come up in here swangin hair in our faces. You lucky we don't come and steal all of your hair products!!! So we shall say farewell to newnyer and AryaStarr258 (unless they wanna stay til they make full APL) and wish them the best on their journey to BSL.


----------



## coolsista-paris

oh i remember saying ill come back in december to show a pic of my hair( i came in here when i was pregnant a few months ago, then laziness caught me and i just abandonned my hair) BUT.... yesterday was wash day and all...maybe tomorrow i'll straighten THEN i'll come back in here with a pic. i dont even remember when i posted a pic in here. well anyway i had some setbacks but ill be back with a pic before january,or at latest 1st january.

lets try this week. 'a few months ago i was almost apl but stupid breakage ,i trimmed. and trimmed last week too....


----------



## AryaStarr258

NikkiQ said:


> Welcome Your Cheeziness
> 
> Now...as for you young ladies that are already APL. How DARE you come in here, blending in with the rest of us reaching for APL, acting like your lush hair isn't already there and to play like you didn't know when you posted those pictures??!! Come up in here swangin hair in our faces. * You lucky we don't come and steal all of your hair products!!! *So we shall say farewell to newnyer and AryaStarr258 (unless they wanna stay til they make full APL) and wish them the best on their journey to BSL.



No...oh God, no. Please  But I'll stick around until I make full APL. That wont be until April, I think, so this isnt the last you've seen of me! MWHAHAHAHA!


----------



## newnyer

*High steps in this thread with protest signs* "HELL NO! I WON'T GO!"  LOL!  Well- I will eventually but not until I'm full APL.  I'll even consider parting ways if I am still at the APL line after my next trim...which I doubt.  So:
Tear down the mountains. Yell, scream & shout. You can say what ya want....I'm not walking out.  Stop all the rivers. Push, strike & kill.  I'm not gonna leave ya, there's no way I wiiiilllll!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## diadall

I have a good head of shoulder length hair now but...come on APL!!!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## faithVA

[USER=312225 said:
			
		

> newnyer[/USER];14873245]*High steps in this thread with protest signs* "HELL NO! I WON'T GO!" LOL! Well- I will eventually but not until I'm full APL.  I'll even consider parting ways if I am still at the APL line after my next trim...which I doubt. So:
> Tear down the mountains. Yell, scream & shout. You can say what ya want....I'm not walking out. Stop all the rivers. Push, strike & kill. I'm not gonna leave ya, there's no way I wiiiilllll!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


 
Ok, since you said all that I guess you can stay. But you have to be on your best behavior


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

You ladies are cracking me up in here!


----------



## Meemee6223

Y'all are so funny. I'll have to lurk here more often!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## NikkiQ

12 more days til the start of the challenge!!! And we're already at 56 pages


----------



## Loving

Think you are going to need to start a new thread for the challenge itself


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks that way huh?


----------



## kupenda

*sigh* ladies my sister just had about four inches trimmed off her hair. She really really needed it. And now her ends look an feel amazing!!! Sheesh I want a trim soooo bad. Especially since my ends don't feel too nice. But I'm also so afraid that the trim is gonna take off a whole year of growth, and then I'll have to join the shoulder length challenge. No shade at them or anything, but I don't wanna!! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

just get a 1/2 in or inch trim and slowly work from there.  i could use a half myself.  i th scissors i used caused some damage, but we will see once i set my hair on rollers.  my ends didn't look bad when i trimmed, but i didn't care for them when i airdried.



kupenda said:


> *sigh* ladies my sister just had about four inches trimmed off her hair. She really really needed it. And now her ends look an feel amazing!!! Sheesh I want a trim soooo bad. Especially since my ends don't feel too nice. But I'm also so afraid that the trim is gonna take off a whole year of growth, and then I'll have to join the shoulder length challenge. No shade at them or anything, but I don't wanna!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kittenz

A new thread is a great idea.  And y'all need to set your pages to 40 post per page it cuts down on loading time.  The thread is only 29 pages for me.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];14876775]just get a 1/2 in or inch trim and slowly work from there.


 
kupenda, When was the last time you had a trim or dusted your ends?


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm not gonna create a new thread. I mean it would confuse everyone to see this one that's labeled as the actual challenge and the challenge is going on in another thread. It's okay that we have a lot of pages. Other challenges have WAY more than this so I'm just gonna keep this one going as usual. Is everyone fine with that?


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> I'm not gonna create a new thread. I mean it would confuse everyone to see this one that's labeled as the actual challenge and the challenge is going on in another thread. It's okay that we have a lot of pages. Other challenges have WAY more than this so I'm just gonna keep this one going as usual. Is everyone fine with that?



yeah i don't see a problem.  i don't understand why we would need to start a new one in the first place.  if it is an issue with making sure people get on the list, could the just PM or thank you in the first post NikkiQ?


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I'm not gonna create a new thread. I mean it would confuse everyone to see this one that's labeled as the actual challenge and the challenge is going on in another thread. It's okay that we have a lot of pages. Other challenges have WAY more than this so I'm just gonna keep this one going as usual. Is everyone fine with that?


 
I'm fine with that. I thought she was just kidding. Just forgot to add the smiley faces.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> yeah i don't see a problem. i don't understand why we would need to start a new one in the first place. if it is an issue with making sure people get on the list, could the just PM or thank you in the first post @NikkiQ?


 
Yeah if I've missed anyone, please let me know and I'll be sure to add you. I'm doing my best to keep up with the ever growing list of challengers that keep popping in. I'm sure I've probably missed a person or 2. My eyes get crossed looking at all the names


----------



## GaiasDaughter24

*~Current hair length*

I'm so close to APL I can taste it. I can probably claim it if I pull but I want it to be ABSOLUTELY APL.

*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*

Natural


*~APL goal month*

I'm thinking I can make it by feb. It's my 2 year nappyversary. I'll be 2 yrs post BC and 2yrs 3 months post relaxer.


*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
I deep condition on Sundays (wash day) with a mid-week co-wash. I'm in the HYH and No heat challenges as well so I will be protective styling all year long. I joined both since I'm on a personal challenge to lose 100lbs in one year and will be working out 6 days a week. My protective styles will consist of braids, cornrows, twists and buns. 


*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* I've incorporated more protein into my reggie and it's REALLY cut down on the breakage. I do hardcore Aphogee every 6 weeks and use the 2 min. reconstructor every week.


*~Post a beginning picture*
I just flatironed this past week but I'm back in twists again. Please, ignore my face. I always look a hot mess in my hair photots but I'm not trying to be cute, just tracking my progress lol

Before dusting












After dusting






After dusting ponytail


----------



## caltron

Ugh, I've had a setback before I even had a chance to get started.    I let someone borrow my flatiron, and when they gave it back to me, they had it set on level 13.  I usually have mine set on no more than 5.  I had done about a third of my hair before I thought to check the setting.

I had just washed and deep conditioned my hair, so hopefully too much damage was not done.  I just hate to have to get a trim done at this point.


----------



## SkySurfer

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> *~Current hair length*
> 
> I'm so close to APL I can taste it. I can probably claim it if I pull but I want it to be ABSOLUTELY APL.
> 
> ]



Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## kupenda

I would love to get 1/2 taken off but I know they aren't gonna do just that. I'm worried that the trim will push me back to not reaching APL next year. Which to me is a problem cuz I should have made it this month but I've had a few setbacks. I dusted my ends a few weeks ago 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lilyofthenile

NikkiQ said:


> 12 more days til the start of the challenge!!! And we're already at 56 pages


LOL... we couldn't wait to get started!


----------



## faithVA

kupenda said:


> I would love to get 1/2 taken off but I know they aren't gonna do just that. I'm worried that the trim will push me back to not reaching APL next year. Which to me is a problem cuz I should have made it this month but I've had a few setbacks. I dusted my ends a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Well kupenda, if you dusted a few weeks ago, just go with that. Consider getting a trim when you reach your goal. 

I keep my ends dusted. And I don't plan on going to a professional until I reach my goal and really want to even my hair out. Which is what I think most stylist call a trim.


----------



## Evolving78

I still haven't ordered the Split ender yet but i will be getting it by next month.  I think that will help a lot with dusting my  ends.  I still haven't rolled my hair yet....tired.


----------



## lilyofthenile

Still removing my yarn braids. It's taking very long but I'm doing quite a lot in between. Did baggy today though, spritzed my hair with water and conditioner and then added oil to my hair and my hair is super soft!


----------



## spade

~Current hair length - *Between SL and APL (But it's closer to SL then APL).*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd -*Transitioning*
~APL goal month - *December*
~Current Reggie and styling choices - *I use shampoo, conditioner, a reconstructor, a deep conditioner, and a leave in one week, then the next week I just cowash. I moisturize and seal whenever my hair feels dry and I sleep with a satin bonnet.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - *I'll probably protective style more.*
~Post a beginning picture - *I will post a picture when I flat iron my hair at the end of the month.*


----------



## coolsista-paris

ok so here i am.back for the pic. im alsmost there right??? tell me yes!!!! ive been just messing up on being lazy (pregnancy + 2 kids to take after + work =BIG LAZINESS) lol

i would have been with longer hair but anyway....thats that ! ill try to take better care of it in 2012. why nit join the bsl challenge too... if i do my best it can be possible i guess.

this pic if from today (natural hair that is flat ironned) 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NikkiQ

coolsista-paris your longest layer looks APL to me, but your shoulders are a little crooked. Do you have another picture that we can see maybe?


----------



## coolsista-paris

ohh my silly shoulders. i have other pics on my fotki ,in december 2011 (there are of today too) i just put my hands on my hips to make sure we can see the line (ampit)  but ill try asking my hubby if he has any more (i am too lazy to undress and take some again).


----------



## coolsista-paris

there is this but i had attatched my hair.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and this : 





so im telling myself maybe between march and summer for apl? i need to really take good care of my poor hair...but so hard to find time!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

or


----------



## NikkiQ

To me, it looks like your longest layer is APL in all of your pics


----------



## NikkiQ

2 more days til my flat iron appointment. Nervous as all heck still, but I'm gonna stay positive. The pictures from their salon's website are giving me hope.


----------



## esi.adokowa

there are a lot of ladies in here who've already reached apl.. 

how is everyone wearing their hair for christmas?


----------



## MsSonya

~Current hair length *neck length*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd *natural*
~APL goal month *December*~Current Reggie and styling choices *wigs*,
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *protective styling*~Post a beginning picture


----------



## NikkiQ

esi.adokowa said:


> there are a lot of ladies in here who've already reached apl..
> 
> how is everyone wearing their hair for christmas?


 
Hopefully it's still straight, but I think I might end up doing a bantu knot out that day. Idk how that'll come out.


----------



## faithVA

esi.adokowa said:


> how is everyone wearing their hair for christmas?


 
um twists  Unless I get some really great offer it will be business as usual. I don't feel like doing my hair. And I'm not straightening my hair until either April or June.


----------



## caltron

I'm getting my hair retouched next Friday and I'll post pics afterward so I will know my official starting point.


----------



## kittenz

Good luck on your salon visit NikkiQ  I'm sure it will be gorgeous.  

I'm thinking about doing mini twists but I'd hate to spend that much time and then not like it.  Maybe I'll do half and see how much they shrink up hmm...  Unless I do the twist I'm not doing anything special for Christmas.

Wow, Christmas will be my 1 month BC anniversary!  That went REALLY fast.


----------



## Evolving78

i will be roller setting my hair for Christmas Eve.  i know i need to look decent since folks like to post pics on FB without telling me first!


----------



## kupenda

I have no idea what I'm doing with my hair or Christmas. I'm tempted to get a flexi rod set this weekend. But it would be at a salon I haven't been to before. Nervous. We will see. If I don't get the flexis, I'll just go to the Dominican salon for a rollerset and instead of getting it blown, I'll wrap it and hit the problematic roots with the flat iron if I have to


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mzcris

~Current hair length
A little past SL but not close to APL

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Relaxed

~APL goal month
December 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Protective Styling Monday thru Friday and wear my hair out on weekends.  Weekly reggie wash, deep cond, rollerset, moisturize and bun or wear hair out on weekends either in ponytail or updo curls.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
PS more.  Keep ends/hair moisturized more.  back to rollersetting.

~Post a beginning picture
Will post soon


----------



## indarican

For christmas ill be in one of my trusty HW or Phony ponies, im leaning towards my puff was some really funky earrings.
@NikkiQ good luck on your appointment, im so petrified to get my hair flat ironed. I need to find a good natural stylist in NYC.
@MsSonya welcome!!!
mzcris Welcome!!!


----------



## Kerryann

WIGGING FOR CHRISTMAS AND ALL OF NEXT YEAR 
I will do 1 more length check when i take these cornrows out for the new year


----------



## Charla

Hey, Ladies!  I know I've been MIA, but for good reason...my sister and her family surprised me and took my whole family on a Disney Cruise!  I didn't even know we were going until 1 day before!  

On to hair news...I'll be flat ironing today...finally!  YAY!  I'll post pics this evening.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Wow that's awesome Charla!!! I bet that was a fun get away.


----------



## 3jsmom

Charla said:


> Hey, Ladies! I know I've been MIA, but for good reason...my sister and her family surprised me and took my whole family on a Disney Cruise! I didn't even know we were going until 1 day before!
> 
> On to hair news...I'll be flat ironing today...finally! YAY! I'll post pics this evening.


 
We went in November, it was a great getaway even if it was only for a few days.

My hair news I think I am barely grazing APL in my longest layer. I will be wearing my hair in roller set for the next few weeks until I figure out if I want a wig or something.


----------



## Evolving78

tiffers
i forgot that you are a bunning diva as well!
doing my research, i have gained so much knowledge from you! i bought some satin scrunchies and a moisturizing spray.  i didn't get the one that you use, but i will get it this Friday.  i bought some more conditioner to cowash with.  

i wet bunned yesterday, and i really liked the results and my hair wasn't dry at all.  i didn't coat my hair with a moisturizing cream like before.  i just dc'ed on dry hair, shampooed with a moisturizing shampoo, applied my leave-in and sealed with oil.  i loved how my hair felt.

i am going to get some small banana clips as well.  i saw these plastic ponytail/bun holders that stretch out.  i had them in my cart, but i decided to put them back.  i was suppose to be Christmas shopping for the kids! 

did you every give your hair a break from buns, or did you wear buns 7 days a week?  i would like to do something like that when my new growth starts to get out of control.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:


> To me, it looks like your longest layer is APL in all of your pics


 
then sooooo cool. after years stuck at neck length i finally see that it can grow if i take care of it (before i didnt even know what moisture was for hair) so important !!! thank you that internet exists. we can all help eachother.

NikkiQ : good luck for your appointment, hope it will turn out wonderful.at least you guys in the us have good salons and not toooo expensive in all of them. In paris to find a good one its EXPENSIVE! and normal prices or cheap ones : some mess up your hair and badly. 

show us the results after ! i think it will be very nice


----------



## coolsista-paris

esi.adokowa said:


> there are a lot of ladies in here who've already reached apl..
> 
> how is everyone wearing their hair for christmas?


 
as per the pictures above, im gonna wear it straight but i wont wear it down. 

the dancing and all is surely gonna rub my hai ron my clothes so...ill updo it and try to find a nice hairstyle.


----------



## menina

i pre conditioned my hair with coconut oil, shampooed with shea moisture moisture retention shampoo, and moisturized and braided with cantu shea butter and a little aussie hair insurance leave ins.

i like how the aussie feels on dry hair but while wet it takes away all the slip...ewww


----------



## Charla

Well, Ladies, my flat iron attempt was a complete and utter disaster -- FAIL --- --- I couldn't even blow my hair out straight...what's wrong with me!

I couldn't get my ends straight...the comb chase method was awkward...my hair was reverting....so anyway, here's pics of my blow out comparison and my starting pic for my 2012 challenges. (I also posted these in the all-encompassing thread also.)







*Believe it or not, THIS is my flat ironed hair below!!! (I only did the bottom half from my ears down, it was pointless doing more! )*


----------



## pookaloo83

Charla said:


> *Believe it or not, THIS is my flat ironed hair below!!! (I only did the bottom half from my ears down, it was pointless doing more! )*


----------



## HauteHippie

Starting pics below












Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## NikkiQ

HauteHippie do you have any pics with your arms down? They're not required, but you look to be grazing APL with your arms up like that. I wonder how much closer you are with your arms down


----------



## RarityFluttershy

Current hair length: *Chin Length*
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*
APL goal month: *December 31, 2012*
Current Reggie and styling choices: *Shampoo And Detangle Every Night, Apply Leave-In Or Grease, And Bun.*

*I Will Post A More Detailed Regimen On My Blog (LHCF Blog).*

*ETA: My Goal Is APL Unstretched.*


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I wore a bantu knot out @ work today and got so many nice comments! I hope to continue to dry style and PS my hair throughout the winter to retain some length.


----------



## sugarwater

~Current hair length *halfway between apl and shoulder length*
~Relaxed/*Natural*/Texlaxed/Loc'd
~APL goal month* idk*
~Current Reggie and styling choices *Wigging it! braiding or twisting , leaving it in for a month, washing it, re-do*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *hiding my hair for the whole year*
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## Moca

Sign me up please! I need to stay consistent with this though 

current length? : Neck length

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed?: Texlaxed

Apl Goal month?: December

Current reggie: DMM, Bee Hive under Wig as protective style and a castor/coconut/emu/sulfur mix every other day.
I also green house effect every other day or at least 3x a week. I wash 1x a week with shea moisture, moisture shampoo, and deep condition with kenra moist condish mixed with aloe vera and hemp oil. I will be adding a weekly steam treatment and monthly aphogee 2 min keratin.

Pic? will include when I take my bee hive down in about 2 weeks 

p.s. I will be taking gnc hair skin and nails along with a rice protein shake, Iron and vit d.


----------



## tiffers

shortdub78 Girl, you just made my day! I'm sooo glad that I was of help to you! 

Isn't bunning FUN?! And there are sooo many accessories out there to spruce it up. I miss it. 
Yep, I bunned 24/7. The only time my hair wasn't in a bun was when I washed it. There was the rare occasion that I would rollerset or something every few months out of boredom, but 9 times out of 10, my hair was back in a bun by the end of the day. 

Wet bunning = awesome.org


----------



## KurlyNinja

Ok so here is my starting pic. Aiming for full APL in march.


----------



## lovely_locks

Looking at all of these pics...I think I have the least amount of length on this challenge. It makes me question wether or not I am ready for this challenge.


----------



## indarican

@lovely_locks you can do it!!!


----------



## Charla

pookaloo83 said:


>



pookaloo83

Hey, no laughing at the flat-iron impaired!


----------



## indarican

so who knew that flat twisting was like ten times easier then cornrows??? I did four last night actualy by accident. i started out doing a cornrow and for some reason i lost one of the strands while... end story it turrned into a flat twist... very cool though. I think i will do these under my wigs instead of the two strand twists.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

KurlyNinja said:


> Ok so here is my starting pic. Aiming for full APL in march.


 Your hair looks beautiful, and I love the layers


----------



## lovely_locks

Thanks indiarican, I need all of the encouragment I can get. I am such a slow grower. It took me a year and a half to go from less than one inch, to my profile pic.


----------



## kittenz

lovely_locks actually I'll bet I'm shorter than you and I'm still here. Stick around and see what happens


----------



## Charla

I'm going to trim my ends today or tomorrow.  Got questions!

Do ya'll have any suggestions on technique, like should I hold my hair our parallel to the floor or vertical to it?  Should I do it on wet or dry hair?  Should I ***attempt*** to straighten it more before I trim?  I only want to take off about 0.25" - 0.5".   My last trim was in March.  I think from now on I'm going to trim every 3 months maybe.


Oh, btw, I think I identified at least one problem with my flat ironing attempt...when I looked at my flat iron with the plates closed, only the very, very front edges of the plates touch each other, the length of the plates don't touch each other at all.  And I guess since I wasn't squeezing the plates together as I flat ironed, I had no chance of getting straight hair with this off flat iron.  I'm returning it.  When I eventually try to flat iron again, I'll examine the plates more closely before purchasing.


----------



## kupenda

Last night I went to moisturize and seal. But changed my mind an decided to straighten my roots for a smoother bin today. And then changed my mind again. and grabbed the scissors. I took off about 1/2 inch. But it started to feel so good that I lost track and almost cut myself a bob. I need to keep my hands out of my hair. So I think I'm gonna get weaved up this weekend. Yeah...that's what I'll do


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

So Since I've been natural I've only straightened once and it was just the nape. I've been taking the time to take care of my hair and find styles that suit my style and face. I came up with one because I had to go out and needed a quick style. Here it is










Here goes another one I made today. Its just a wash and go with a bow. I'm thinking of wearing it out but not sure.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Wonder If I'm Setting My Hair Goal Too High? Is APL (12/31/2012/Unstretched) Possible For A Chin Length Girl?*


----------



## indarican

RarityFluttershy it may be but it all depends on your hair type maybe a very loose curl... i know i will probably get to apl unsrtreatched when i am almost WL but thats just because of my hair type.


----------



## kittenz

RarityFluttershy it's the "unstretched" bit that iffy.  But it depends, like ^^^^ said.


----------



## kittenz

I posted pics of my 'do in the everyday hair thread.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14894007&postcount=2586


----------



## NikkiQ

Getting the hair flat ironed tomorrow and I'm not really excited about it. I don't think my results will be that great so no starting a thread about it like everyone else. I'll just post my pic in here as my starting pic for the challenge.


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ why don't you think it'll turn out good?  Have you seen the stylist you're going to before? Seen her work?


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ don't overthink it too much. I'm sure it will turn out fine! Forget fine- beautiful!   

kupenda- are we going to have to do a drive by and come snatch all cutting tool from your home?! Lol

Well I got a flexi rod set today.  Hoping I will grow to like it more than I do right now & before Christmas.  It's cute, but I keep seeing a 12 yr old black Shirley temple impersonator in my mirror. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> @NikkiQ why don't you think it'll turn out good? Have you seen the stylist you're going to before? Seen her work?


 
She's been my best friend's stylist for years,but I've never been to her before. I've seen her work on their site and it's pretty freakin good, but I mean...it's my first time going to a stylist in 4 years and first time as a natural so I'm a bit apprehensive (sp?)


----------



## kupenda

newnyer I hid them from myself. BUT the main question is do you have pics of your flexi set? I'm sitting here debating on whether or not I should get a flexi set or get a few tracks added to keep my hair out of my sight for awhile 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
i can't wait to see your progress pics and it does feel a lot safer to post in here, instead of creating a thread.  you ladies made me feels so much better after i posted my picture. i was really down about having a setback, causing me to not reach my goal this year.  

but you will be fine and i know your hair is going to turn out so nice!  i bet your hubby will be all over you!


----------



## Evolving78

i am still kinda working on my reggie.  i guess i will dc twice a week, once dc with a shampoo and the other with a cowash.  i will have to add the protein in once a month, since i am concentrating on wet bunning and keeping my ends moist.


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ said:


> She's been my best friend's stylist for years,but I've never been to her before. I've seen her work on their site and it's pretty freakin good, but I mean...it's my first time going to a stylist in 4 years and first time as a natural so I'm a bit apprehensive (sp?)


I see  don't worry!  If you think she'll do harm trust your gut  but if she acts right enjoy the pampering and swang your hair when she's done .

Just remember you're not glued to the chair if things go array.  Sending  and HHJ vibes your way!!


----------



## newnyer

kupenda said:


> newnyer I hid them from myself. BUT the main question is do you have pics of your flexi set? I'm sitting here debating on whether or not I should get a flexi set or get a few tracks added to keep my hair out of my sight for awhile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





Excuse exhausted looking face...I'm so glad to be home from all that traffic!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^ LOVE it!!!


----------



## newnyer

THANKS NikkiQ!! 
I think I'll feel it more once the curls loosen and get a little bigger in the front.  I don't want to play in them too much in one night. LOL I need this ish to last me for at least a week if I can.  
For those who have maintained flexi sets...any suggestions?  I'll peruse other threads, too...
Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## lilyofthenile

Was supposed to trim today but still taking out my yarn braids! I'm just busy doing things in between so I guess that makes it a little harder for me but... ugh, no excuses! They will be out in the morning or afternoon, they should be because my hair is overdue some sort of a treatment. I hope all you ladies are well!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

newnyer 
Love the flexirod set! I've been wanting to do my hair like that. Now you've just convinced me to try it.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

BronxJazzy said:


> So Since I've been natural I've only straightened once and it was just the nape. I've been taking the time to take care of my hair and find styles that suit my style and face. I came up with one because I had to go out and needed a quick style. Here it is


 That style is cute, might have to steal it lol. You have a gorgeous texture by the way.


----------



## Evolving78

i would sleep pretty and then when it starting looking rough, i would put a on satin headband.



newnyer said:


> THANKS NikkiQ!!
> I think I'll feel it more once the curls loosen and get a little bigger in the front.  I don't want to play in them too much in one night. LOL I need this ish to last me for at least a week if I can.
> For those who have maintained flexi sets...any suggestions?  I'll peruse other threads, too...
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## indarican

i got my wig for jan/feb


----------



## kupenda

newnyer how cute! I love it!! What color rods were used?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

I wore my u-part wig this week. I loved it, because it was so easy to put on in the morning and take off at  night ...


----------



## bibs

indarican, I love that wig! It looks really good on you

Sent from my Droid Incredible II


----------



## jaded_faerie

I've been away from LHCF for quite a while. Dealing with other things and neglected my hair. I'm like 2-3 inches away from APL. I'd love to be added to this challenge.

~Current hair length: 
* between SL and APL *
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
* last relaxer in April, plan on relaxing in January with phyto *
~APL goal month
* definitely by the end of the year*
~Current Reggie and styling choices
* protective style with lace fronts. Poo when necessary. Deep condition with steam 1x month*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*take care of my hair. stop playing with it 24/7*
~Post a beginning picture
*coming soon*


----------



## esi.adokowa

hmm, so i took my hair out of the braids i had it in about a week ago.
my new growth was so bushy and unruly that i decided to cut my stretch short and relax it. 
i left the relaxer on for 30 minutes blush: i know, but it was regular strength and my hair laughs at regular strength) and yet my hair is lightly texlaxed at best.
the curl pattern looks to be about 4a (i'm a 4b). I never use regular strength relaxers because they always leave me under processed, but shouldn't it have gotten my hair straighter, given the amount of time i left it on for?


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*I'm So Serious About This. 
I'll Be Going Shopping Today For Some Hair Goodies.
I Also Have A Goal Of APL Unstretched For My Daughter Too.*


----------



## indarican

[USER=116555 said:
			
		

> esi.adokowa[/USER];14900283]hmm, so i took my hair out of the braids i had it in about a week ago.
> my new growth was so bushy and unruly that i decided to cut my stretch short and relax it.
> i left the relaxer on for 30 minutes blush: i know, but it was regular strength and my hair laughs at regular strength) and yet my hair is lightly texlaxed at best.
> the curl pattern looks to be about 4a (i'm a 4b). I never use regular strength relaxers because they always leave me under processed, but shouldn't it have gotten my hair straighter, given the amount of time i left it on for?


 Did you have any oil in your hair? any heavy product?


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay ladies so I'm back from getting my hair done...and though my hair looks "ok",I'm not happy at all. She claims my ends were horrible and chopped off about 2-3 inches all over so I'm back to NL again. I'm not posting pics b/c I'm too upset about it and I know APL is out of reach for me now so maybe faithVA can take over the challenge.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:


> Okay ladies so I'm back from getting my hair done...and though my hair looks "ok",I'm not happy at all. She claims my ends were horrible and chopped off about 2-3 inches all over so I'm back to NL again. I'm not posting pics b/c I'm too upset about it and I know APL is out of reach for me now so maybe @faithVA can take over the challenge.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
Hi NikkiQ : im so sorry to hear that. Did she have to cut off all that? hairdressers usually cut a lot, my aunt has beautiful hair but everytime she goes to the dressers, theu cut her hair.
Lest say then that you'll do your best to grow ti back out in wonderful health. you will get to your goal, im sure. You have the rmotivation: PLEASE STAY MOTIVATED and keep up the good work. your hair will be beautiful ;-)


----------



## HauteHippie

NikkiQ said:


> HauteHippie do you have any pics with your arms down? They're not required, but you look to be grazing APL with your arms up like that. I wonder how much closer you are with your arms down



NikkiQ

I wish! I'm not actually grazing APL yet    and I have a trim coming up. I'd thought I was grazing APL, but I just have to face the music. I'm not there yet.

I take my own pics, but maybe I can get my sister to take a pic for me when I go home at the start of January!


----------



## Evolving78

RarityFluttershy
Me Too! 
Oh my gosh!  i just got a bunch of new hair toys!  i went crazy in the store.  i forgot how many i purchased, but i wish i could have found more scunchies.  i bought some Hawaii 14n1 spray too, so it's bunning time!  i got a goal for my daughter too. i am going to start dc'ing her hair more.



RarityFluttershy said:


> *I'm So Serious About This.
> I'll Be Going Shopping Today For Some Hair Goodies.
> I Also Have A Goal Of APL Unstretched For My Daughter Too.*


----------



## HauteHippie

NikkiQ said:


> Okay ladies so I'm back from getting my hair done...and though my hair looks "ok",I'm not happy at all. She claims my ends were horrible and chopped off about 2-3 inches all over so I'm back to NL again. I'm not posting pics b/c I'm too upset about it and I know APL is out of reach for me now so maybe faithVA can take over the challenge.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



NikkiQ

Oh, no! So sorry to hear that. I did something similar, but it was on purpose and more than I thought inch-wise. I was really upset after the fact. It's much, much worse when a stylist does this without your consent b/c it's such a betrayal of trust. It robs the client of a choice. And it showcases an assuming, righteous attitude. I hope things change in the future.

It'll take 4-6 months to bounce back, but you can do it! You'll get there eventually and when you do your ends will be all lush and stuff.

Plus, you're so good at keeping the thread alive. Please don't quit us! If you choose to leave, I think we'll all understand. Either way, know that we feel you and we're supporting your HHJ.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
i know how you feel right now.  i went through the same thing.   but you started this challenge and dang it, you are gonna finish it! you would be surprised at the growth you can achieve this coming year! we are in this together!


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ : like the girls said: YOU started this thread, your finishing it !

we are here to support eachother and we are all supporting you on this


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ


No, no, no!  I have all faith in faithVA (no pun intended).

But you can't give up.  I have a prediction that with the 2-3 inches cut you will have a heck of a growth spurt coming.  Most people at NL are headed to APL anyway.

Don't give up.  I have been SL for nearly 2 years, watching people who have been natural for less time than me pass me by many, many inches.  

Don't give up girl!  

We will reach APL together!



NikkiQ said:


> Okay ladies so I'm back from getting my hair done...and though my hair looks "ok",I'm not happy at all. She claims my ends were horrible and chopped off about 2-3 inches all over so I'm back to NL again. I'm not posting pics b/c I'm too upset about it and I know APL is out of reach for me now so maybe faithVA can take over the challenge.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## RarityFluttershy

shortdub78 said:


> Me Too!
> Oh my gosh! i just got a bunch of new hair toys! i went crazy in the store. i forgot how many i purchased, but i wish i could have found more scunchies. i bought some Hawaii 14n1 spray too, so it's bunning time! i got a goal for my daughter too. i am going to start dc'ing her hair more.


shortdub78
*I Want My Daughter At Full APL Unstretched. I Just Came Back From Sally Beauty Supply Store.*
*Picked Up The Generic The Conditioner And Eco Styler (Olive Oil) Gel. *
*Tomorrow I'm Going To This Other Beauty Supply Store And The Hawaii 14In1 Spray Is Something On My List.*

*Is Your Daughter Natural? How Do You Like The Hawaii 14In1 Spray? I Have Always Wanted To Try This Product Line.  *


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks for the encouragement ladies, but idk. I feel like I'm back at square one after this cut. It took me from Feb to now to get just to CBL so a year to go from NL to APL just isn't gonna happen no matter how hard I try. I'll keep the challenge going for you guys, but I won't be one of the challengers.


----------



## Evallusion

NikkiQ

Never back down!!  You didn't see my start pic?? I had a setback and I'm barely SL, but dammit I'm gonna fight for APL by Dec 31st. :swordfigh Even if I make FULL CBL, I will be grateful.  Hang in there.  You got this!  WE got this!!!  

Also try joining the SL challenge, link in siggy.


----------



## faithVA

Hey NikkiQ, I'm sorry to hear about your cut. Man I wish I could have been there. I would have been your mama for the moment and told her NO 

I know it feels bad right now. Maybe take a few days off from the challenge and get through the holidays to see if you can shake it off a bit. And I know you haven't been getting the progress you want, but maybe nailing your regimen in 2012 can move you along faster than you expect. The fresh start may actually work in your favor.

We really want you to stay. You are such a wonderful person. And I know I'm so popular and all    um it would not be the same challenge without you.


----------



## 3jsmom

~Current hair length Past Shoulder Length 
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd Relaxed
~APL goal month June
~Current Reggie and styling choices Reggie needs tweeking but I mainly bun after 4 weeks while I am stretching. Plan on buy a few wigs to hide my hair until April.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Staying on top of my moisturizing and ends
~Post a beginning picture posted earlier in the thread


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ Don't leave I have been plugging away since 2007 trying to get to APL, If I have not given up neither can you.  

Just PS 24/7 and by July it will be back plus more!!  And stay way from sissor happy stylist!


----------



## LadyRaider

How are you people allowing people to cut off 2 or 3 inches of your hair against your will? Is it because you are young? The chick I went to thought I needed to cut an inch and I made her cut half an inch. The next lady I went to to get my hair straightened said my ends looked fine.

Those stylist really are more scared of you than you of them. They know black women can go nuts over our hair.... turn on a DIME. USE that fear, girls!

Sorry this happened Nikki! I'm upset for you!


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ Are you serious?!?!  I am so upset for you right now!  I guess all your apprehension was right.  I hope you don't leave us though.  You may not reach APL (I may not either - we're both NL now) but you *will* make awesome progress and I know we'd all like to be a part of that and see you overcome this setback.  I can't believe she took scissors to that beautiful puff!!  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## kupenda

Oh no!! Nikki!!! Omg I would so hug you if I could. We love you! And we need you here. Even if you don't make APL this year, which I know you can, you will surely be there soon. Please stay with us! Would it make you feel better if I cut too? I need a trim but I'm holding out. You're not alone. Promise promise


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HauteHippie

LadyRaider said:


> How are you people allowing people to cut off 2 or 3 inches of your hair against your will? Is it because you are young?



They don't always ask... Some stylist have a very haughty, who's the hairdresser? I know what I'm doing chile kind of attitude.

This happened to me the summer of 2010. She did NOT ask, just started hacking. I figure I must have needed it and was like, Oh, well. I should've dusted. A few months later, she tried to do the same thing. Only there was no way I needed inches off. I couldn't actually recall seeing splits the first time. 

What saved me was that I heard the sound of her scissors opening and ducked out of her reach. The REAL problem didn't have anything to do with splits; that broad just didn't like me being natural. We almost came to blows that day over a couple of different things (Dax; her itty, bitty, skinny toothed comb and her insistence on raking through my hair). I had to drop her.


----------



## NikkiQ

LadyRaider said:


> *How are you people allowing people to cut off 2 or 3 inches of your hair against your will*? Is it because you are young? The chick I went to thought I needed to cut an inch and I made her cut half an inch. The next lady I went to to get my hair straightened said my ends looked fine.
> 
> Those stylist really are more scared of you than you of them. They know black women can go nuts over our hair.... turn on a DIME. USE that fear, girls!
> 
> Sorry this happened Nikki! I'm upset for you!


 
I'm 28 so I'm not that young lol. I know I needed my ends clipped since it's been a while since I've had it done, but she just kinda went balls to the wall with the trim. The only time I got to see exactly how much she was cutting was when she got to the front of my head and by then...it was too late to stop her. I'm just gonna have to think of it like other ladies on the board to- it's not a set back. it's a set up for a come back. I'm online ordering wigs now. I'm hard core hiding all of 2012.


----------



## NikkiQ

kupenda said:


> Oh no!! Nikki!!! Omg I would so hug you if I could. We love you! And we need you here. Even if you don't make APL this year, which I know you can, you will surely be there soon. Please stay with us! *Would it make you feel better if I cut too?* I need a trim but I'm holding out. You're not alone. Promise promise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
NO!!!! Don't you dare kupenda!!!!


----------



## kaynewme

Washed and deep conditioned my hair. I got a full head weave today

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## kupenda

Don't be sad Nikki. We need you


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> NO!!!! Don't you dare @kupenda!!!!


 
Dang girl, you got people willing to fall on the sword for you.


----------



## Niknak20

Hi ladies excited to take part in this challenge!!! I'm new to LHCF. I've done a lot of things to my hair that I shouldn't have. I look at high school pictures and I just want the length and thickness back.

Current hair length: NL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/: transitioning from relaxed to natural (transitioning since August 2011)
~APL goal month: I'm going to try my hardest to make it to SL in June w/ the Shoulder Length challenge. I think I can make it close to APL or at APL in December.
~Current Reggie and styling choices: wash my hair weekly or every other week, massage my scalp w/oils, do the greenhouse effect 1x or 2x a week, (starting in january) I plan on wearing PS styles of braids. 2months than salon break. At the salon get wash&blows. No more than 2x a month. It'll be hard but I'm trying not apply a lot of heat to my hair next year. I'm also taking Biotin daily, will start taking Hairfinity again, increase my water intake, and exercise 2-3x a week.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I'm going to incorporate protein, and I want to educate myself on my hair.
Post a beginning picture: I uploaded a current pic. My hair just sits at my neck right now.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Dang girl, you got people willing to fall on the sword for you.


 
Yeah I can't be having that happen faithVA


----------



## tiffers

NikkiQ  Like everyone else has said, this challenge wouldn't be the same without you!

It would totally be possible to get CLOSE to, or grazing APL by the end of next year!

I've been eyeballing Shi-Naturals' Growth Potion because folks have been saying they're getting an inch or more a month. AND on the website, the company claims that the Potion can get you up to TWO inches per month!

APL is in your future, don't give up. Stay positive!


----------



## NikkiQ

This is what I have now ladies 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> This is what I have now ladies
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
That's really cute. And it looks so healthy. Go ahead and rock it with style for the holidays. Don't even worry about your hair until after the New Year.


----------



## kittenz

Can I still be mad as hail if I think it's really pretty!! I'm conflicted, but I'll stay mad as long as you want me too NikkiQ


----------



## Niknak20

NikkiQ said:


> This is what I have now ladies
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



NikkiQ sorry a lil confused. your trim from today left you w/my current length? If so I know how you feel. But plz stay optimistic. Before that pic it was a little longer and my stylist trimmed split ends. I think I'll have her hold out on the trimming. But anyways I really want to get to SL by June, and aim for APL by December. Even if I don't get it by December I'm still going to try for APL until I get there. Than BSL, and hopefully sooner than later MBL. Lol I'm trying like all the hair growth aids like wild hair growth, biotin, Hairfinity, etc. I miss my long hair.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Lol kittenz you don't have to be mad. I don't like the length or the style. Bumped short hair just isn't my thing. I like bone straight. Won't be rockin it much longer. After Christmas,its getting washed. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## blueberryd

NikkiQ 
Girl, you BET NOT quit this challenge! lol Your hair looks sooo healthy and full.  Now we're both pretty much the same length (and age) and I am confident we will BOTH reach APL by Dec 2012!!! What I've learned from my newly short cut is to stay away from heat...w the shorter hair, I felt it necessary to flat iron~3 times a week (horrible I know) in order to keep the cut looking cute and fresh! Now, I've found that weekly rollersets work well--at least until I get enough hair to baggy/bun/etc. So maybe try weekly rollersets or another protective style (ie wig) to expedite your growth   You CAN reach APL by Dec 2012!!


----------



## tiffers

NikkiQ The good news is that it looks SUPER cute! The layers and color are awesome and your hair is beautiful


----------



## kupenda

How cute! I like it!

faithVA ain't gon be no knife fallin lol. No honestly, I really need a trim. I'm like two years overdue lol. Although its extremely rare for me to see splits, I have seen three in the past two weeks. Which tells me I'm messing up. I honestly need the trim. So cutting now would get my ends where they need to be. I thought maybe that would help NikkiQ to know she isn't the only person that's unsure of her goals for next year


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ.......HUGS!!!!!!

Sorry that's all I can offer right now, I'm too far away to give that hairdresser the butt whopping she deserves.


----------



## zoeyy

NikkiQ

I'm soooo sorry! I absolutely feel you. But like the others say: you might still make it w your lower layers by DEC 2012!!! 
But for the future: Did you think about trimming your ends by yourself?
I absolutely don't trust hairstylist with cutting and trimming, I 've had sooo bad experiences with it. They always cut to much! So for now, I just let my stylist put my sew-ins in and when I take them down I dust/ trim the ends myself.


----------



## Evolving78

RarityFluttershy said:


> shortdub78
> *I Want My Daughter At Full APL Unstretched. I Just Came Back From Sally Beauty Supply Store.*
> *Picked Up The Generic The Conditioner And Eco Styler (Olive Oil) Gel. *
> *Tomorrow I'm Going To This Other Beauty Supply Store And The Hawaii 14In1 Spray Is Something On My List.*
> 
> *Is Your Daughter Natural? How Do You Like The Hawaii 14In1 Spray? I Have Always Wanted To Try This Product Line.  *



i am trying to get my DD to BSL stretched.  she is natural and 3b/3c.  i really like the spray so far.  it is a lot thicker, creamier, than any other activator and it doesn't smell bad either.  it reminds me of Taliah Waajid Bodifier Mist. i like their gel activator as well too, the one that looks pink/orange.  i used some yesterday and it made my edges really soft.  the


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ

it looks so pretty and thick!  girl your ends are set now! i bet money you will be SL by April and you will still be able to make it to APL by Dec.  i am not joking either....


----------



## Ogoma

NikkiQ

Please don't go! I am barely out of nape length and I am in this challenge for a miracle come December 2012. I hate pills and I bought viviscal to take for 6 months! I am looking to you, faithVA, and the other ladies on this thread for continued inspiration.


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ that style is so hott!!! it looks good girl but i know how you feel about losing your progress. sucks major butt!!! But i so think you can still make it to apl... a year is a very long time.


----------



## kupenda

So I did a light protein deep condition the night before last. After rinsing yesterday morning I was not happy. Less breakage, but I now have more ripples in my hair. I thought protein wasn't supposed to cause reversion!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda

Oh. And I just snipped another 1/4 inch or so off my ends. Oops! Heheheee


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovely_locks

NikkiQ-Honestly your hair is not that much shorter than mine, and if I am in this challenge there is no reason why can't be in this challenge as well. NikkiQ You have my dream hair! Your hair is so think, your ends are so healthy, your hairs had so much body! And how do you keep your hair so healthy with color?


----------



## NikkiQ

lovely_locks I just do a really long DC weekly to keep the moisture up to combat the drying of hair dye. Nothing too fancy lol


----------



## NikkiQ

zoeyy said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> I'm soooo sorry! I absolutely feel you. But like the others say: you might still make it w your lower layers by DEC 2012!!!
> But for the future: Did you think about trimming your ends by yourself?
> I absolutely don't trust hairstylist with cutting and trimming, I 've had sooo bad experiences with it. They always cut to much! So for now, I just let my stylist put my sew-ins in and when I take them down I dust/ trim the ends myself.


 
zoeyy Yeah actually I had been trimming my own ends for the past few years now and I guess I just wasn't doing that great of a job at it


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks for the kind words ladies. I'm gonna keep trucking with this challenge. I can't leave my APL family b/c of some cuckoo stylist going balls to the wall with the scissors.


----------



## LadyRaider

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks for the kind words ladies. I'm gonna keep trucking with this challenge. I can't leave my APL family b/c of some cuckoo stylist going balls to the wall with the scissors.



YAY!!!


----------



## LadyRaider

Here's my December flat iron pic. Didn't last long because I had to workout. Boooo! 

This was after my half inch trim (stylist said I needed a whole inch.)

If my ends are rough... boo-fffing-hoo. I don't wear my hair straight very often anyway. 

(See how defensive I am about posting pics? I hope this thread is "safe.")


----------



## newnyer

kupenda THAT'S IT! Drive by time.  I'm leaving your house with all scissors, razors, he55 I'm even taking your kitchen knives!  Anything that u could use to cut your hair- I'm taking! Lol

NikkiQ hey chica I'm just seeing your updates and let me say that although I'm sorry to hear of your setback, I'm glad you are sticking with us!  You still have a full head of healthy hair...that's definitely a PLUS in my department.  Love your hair color btw....

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## NikkiQ

Once I get past the holidays and wash it out, I'll be sure to post a pic of how it looks curly.


----------



## jprayze

Hi All,

My current hair length is about 1.5 inches SL. I am also in the MBL 2012 challenge. I plan to hit APL by April, maybe I'm a little too optimistic.

I'm 'almost' natural; I still have some relaxed ends, last relaxer was September 2009. I'm still trying to iron out my reggie; I mostly wear my hair straight. I go to the Dominican salon about once a month. Heat styling at home is at a minimum and I sometimes bun. I'm very simple. I use mainly CD, ORS, and Creme of Nature products.

I color my hair, but I am going to take a break least until I hit APL.

Pic is from early December.  How close do you think that I am to APL?  I'm really having a hard time judging.  Thanks.


----------



## Nat1984

Finally back with starting pic and details :

~Current hair length: Shoulder length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed
~APL goal month: June
~Current Reggie and styling choices: Keeping it simple - DC 1 to 2 times a week, rollersetting or wrapping (no blowdrying, and also limiting the use of hair straighteners), moisturise daily/every other day (depending on what my hair needs), protective styling 95% of the time
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: I'm still near the beginning of my hair journey, so I am just going to stick to the above for now and see how it goes
~Post a beginning picture:


----------



## kupenda

So my plans to do a curlformer set for Christmas have fallen through. I guess I'll be hiding under my halfwig. Out shopping with SO. Suppose to get some UGG moccasins but I any find any in that pretty chestnut brown. I suppose I will settle for a new pair of sperrys. As much as I love sperrys, I just want some fur lined shoes. I have sock issues. Ramble over. Carry on


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ynotbd1

My ultimate goal is to be mbl. I'm working on thickening my hair up too because my ends are kind of thin.


----------



## esi.adokowa

@NickiQ, I cannot believe that bunk stylist did that to you.. When you're apl in December, you will have to go back just to swing that ish in her face!

I flatironed my hair last night in preparation for Christmas mass tonight (it was kind of a rush job, but I'm playing the piano, so I need to attempt to look fly haha)













My ponytail wants to be like @chasturner84's when it grows up!








Hope everyone enjoys the holidays!
And I'm so glad that @NickiQ is staying with us!


----------



## HauteHippie

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks for the kind words ladies. I'm gonna keep trucking with this challenge. I can't leave my APL family b/c of some cuckoo stylist going balls to the wall with the scissors.



Thanks for sticking it out with us!


----------



## LadyRaider

Yeah that's my biggest worry... that NikkiQ will leave us. She sets such a positive tone.


----------



## kupenda

Cowashed this morning. My hair smelled like hemp oil  had to get that out. And I'm happy to report that I can now 1.) make a ponytail that touches past the base of my neck
2.) and touch the ends of my hair hen I reach behind my back. Ohhhh yeahhhh. Progress!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

starting pictures and measurements

LT nape   6.75
RT nape   7.0
Front       9.0
LT temple 7.5
RT temple 8.0


----------



## GIJane

esi.adokowa you are so close to APL. You could actually get there by February. 

NikkiQ maybe you should continue to trim your own ends and when you get below bsl have someone even you up to bsl. Let them know that if they go above bsl that's their TAIL! I know how you feel. Back in May I was 1/2 inch to BSL went to a stylist for a trim. Specifically, pulled out a ruler and showed her how much I wanted cut. When I looked in the mirror my hair was to my shoulders. So I empathize with you. We will get you pass this.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

I wanna playyyy!

~Current hair length: SL in the back (some weird shorter length in the front)
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
~APL goal month: I'll say June for the back of my hair, December for the front

~Current Reggie and styling choices: 

I'm also in the Twist/Bun/Braid for Growth Challenge, so primarily twisting every week. Leaving them in for 5 days and twistout for 2-3 days. Clarify once a month with Dr. Bronner's castille soap (peppermint...yum). For between-"washes" I cowash with Aussie 3 minute. DC after each cowash (weekly) with cholesterol+olive oil OR Silk Elements hair mayo. Use Giovanni Direct leave in and mango butter to seal my twists.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?

Drinking more water and taking my vitamins (OneADays and biotin) religiously.

~Post a beginning picture
Pic 1: August 2011
Pic 2 and 3: Dec 24 2011
ETA: Pic 4: Dec 2011 straightened


----------



## Aggie

Okay ladies, I promised to come back with pics of my new weave (Janet Collection Afro Jerry - 14") and here it is:


----------



## BlkOnyx488

bump it,  i was going to wait until my birthday to flat iron, but truth be told i got way too much time on my hands this week so of course i am going to turn my attention to my hair duhhhh!  

i just flat ironed my hair.  i used  maxiglide on setting 6.  one pass most of the time no more than 2

ic heat protectant mixed with broccoli seed oil and grape seed oil.

and paperthin sections
 I have natural 4a b hair

 for the challenge
I plan on continuing what I have been doing all year.  keeping my hair in cornrows for 1 month at a time.  only taking down to wash/ clarify and deep condition.  

 I will deep condition once a week and keep a baggie on my head every night.

 I will do a blowout every 2 months in order to trim my ends, I am taking Nonies advice! 

 the next time I flat iron my hair will be for the old guard ball in april.  I should be APL by then.


ETA.. before LHCF my hair has never been longer than neck length/ ear length.  slow growers gimme some luv!!!!!


----------



## kupenda

^^^^ you're so close!!! Great job! You'll be there in no time


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nonie

BlkOnyx488 nice progress indeed! Aggie, cute weave.


----------



## NikkiQ

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ladies!!!


----------



## kupenda

I got an extra annoying present from mother nature today. Cramps are intense. I'll be lounging all day today. Maybe DC and do my first tea rinse. Sorry, no cute hair for Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ladies!!!



Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## AlwaysNatural

kupenda said:


> I got an extra annoying present from mother nature today. Cramps are intense.



Oh my gosh me too, I've been cursing all morning. Took some Advil but something tells me the bottle is going to have to stay mighty close to me cause this ain't gonna be the end of this. Lol I was like oh hayle naw G, on Christmas?!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## EasypeaZee

Hey guys sorry I've been MIA just finished up finals and in the process of finishing bartending school but more about hair.... I recently took out my individuals and twisted my hair. Due to my being in my 8th month I my stretch, they should stay and become my primary method of styling so I think I'll join the twist for growth challenge as well. 

Merry Christmas to you all! Stay safe!


----------



## Aggie

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## indarican

Merry christmas all!!


----------



## esi.adokowa

happy Christmas!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

Merry Christmas :blowkiss:


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

BlkOnyx488 you are so close! I'm jealous. Your hair is beautiful. It looks super healthy and full. Good job!


----------



## kittenz

Merry Christmas Everyone!! Hope you all are having a wonderful time with friends and family.

Also....it's my 1 month natural anniversary!!! It's been a very good month and I look forward to many more!


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Merry Christian Christmas everyone!

JustGROWwithIt  aww thanks i wish it was thick the picture is decieving i have very fine hair.  but it is hanging in there.


----------



## Chiquitita

I'd like to join ...

~Current hair length: Somewhere between CBL and APL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
~APL goal month: April, 2012 (my two year BC anniversary)
~Current Reggie and styling choices: Mostly wearing braid outs these days. DC'ing weekly. Shampoo every two weeks. Just oil and re-braid every night.~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Keeping my hair stretched as much as possible..
~Post a beginning picture: Will come later

@faithVA Thanks for tagging me in..I know its been awhile..Life got a little hectic for a minute, but I'm back and ready for APL !!

ETA: And Merry Christmas to everyone ..


----------



## felic1

Merry Christmas everyone!! I had my beautician press my hair and trim my ends. Wow! I had no idea that my hair was so long. I will send pictures when I figure out how to. It is between CBL and APL. I have a ponytail. I have a one year naptural anniversary next month. I have been using Giovanni and Shea moisture condirioners. I get it clean with KCCC shampoo. I have also used the AOHSR conditioner and Kimmaytube leave in.My hair is thriving. I am so shocked at how well it looks.I am using the garlic tablets a month prior to starting MGT treatments. I just need the alter ego conditioner. HaPPY HOLIDAYS!!!


----------



## esi.adokowa

thanks GIJane!

BlkOnyx488, your hair looks great!
really close to apl


----------



## kupenda

Feeling a little better. Still growling at people tho lol. And I was so out of it I missed the gift exchange at my SO's house.  darn


About to do my tea rinse now


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## menina

merry christmas!
i dc'ed on dry hair w/ silk elements megasilk and evoo. then cowashed with tresemme naturals conditioner, detangled, and now i'm airdrying in plaits.


----------



## Chiquitita

Here is my starting pic.. Don't know when I will be flat ironing. I bought myself a Sedu for Christmas so I guess I should put it to use... or at least take it out of the box..  

Until then, I will post a pull test pic..


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Chiquititayou appear to be APL 
I think you will be moving on to the BSL for 2012 challenge 2 seconds after you flat iron


Chiquitita said:


> Here is my starting pic.. Don't know when I will be flat ironing. I bought myself a Sedu for Christmas so I guess I should put it to use... or at least take it out of the box..
> 
> Until then, I will post a pull test pic..


----------



## SimJam

Evallusion

 how do u make the links in your siggy?


----------



## NikkiQ

Chiquitita said:


> Here is my starting pic.. Don't know when I will be flat ironing. I bought myself a Sedu for Christmas so I guess I should put it to use... or at least take it out of the box..
> 
> Until then, I will post a pull test pic..


 
Yeah uhhhh...you look APL already. Do you have one of a straight shot of your pack with your hair pulled? We can determine whether or not we need to send you on to the BSL challenge


----------



## Chiquitita

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah uhhhh...you look APL already. Do you have one of a straight shot of your pack with your hair pulled? We can determine whether or not we need to send you on to the BSL challenge


 
NikkiQ, you've gotta be kidding !! I had to practically pry the Wii remote outta my DS hands to get this shot, as jacked as it is ... ...Ya'll gonna have to wait for the game frenzy to wear off to get another pic ..


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Chiquitita LOL My DH is the same way I don't even ask him to take hair pics for me anymore.  he acts like I asked him to walk over hot coals barefoot  Men don't get it!


Chiquitita said:


> NikkiQ, you've gotta be kidding !! I had to practically pry the Wii remote outta my DS hands to get this shot, as jacked as it is ... ...Ya'll gonna have to wait for the game frenzy to wear off to get another pic ..


----------



## NikkiQ

They sure don't. My DH takes the most special looking pics for me sometimes. I just get frustrated and go in the bathroom and take them myself


----------



## Chiquitita

BlkOnyx488 said:


> @Chiquitita LOL My DH is the same way I don't even ask him to take hair pics for me anymore. he acts like I asked him to walk over hot coals barefoot Men don't get it!


 
Tell me about it...Either hot coals or broken glass..... Usually my DS doesn't mind, but I picked the wrong day at the wrong time ..

NikkiQ, Besides I want to hang out here with you ladies until I am full APL which should be in April, my bc anniversary.


----------



## kupenda

Did a tea rinse for the first time. Ladies, my fingers are crossed. No setbacks. No setbacks. No setbacks...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Niknak20

kupenda said:


> Did a tea rinse for the first time. Ladies, my fingers are crossed. No setbacks. No setbacks. No setbacks...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I've read that tea rinses help control shedding? Curious to know if that's why you did a tea rinse. If so are there specific teas you like to use?


----------



## bajandoc86

Niknak20 *butts in*  Yep tea rinses are one of the methods used to control shedding. If you are using the tea for shedding specifically, it needs to be a tea which contains caffeine - black tea and coffee teas.

You can do other type of tea rinses....e.g. moisturising type teas, with ingredients like burdock root and hibiscus. HTH!


----------



## Niknak20

bajandoc86 said:


> Niknak20 *butts in*  Yep tea rinses are one of the methods used to control shedding. If you are using the tea for shedding specifically, it needs to be a tea which contains caffeine - black tea and coffee teas.
> 
> You can do other type of tea rinses....e.g. moisturising type teas, with ingredients like burdock root and hibiscus. HTH!



Lol thank you for butting in I've only been transitioning since August 2011. A lot of this is new to me, I'm trying to learn. And take care of my hair on my own rather than depend on others. Thx  for clarifying about the tea. I will def try it out next week when I co-wash.


----------



## NikkiQ

How was everyone's Christmas? Any hair stories to share???


----------



## coolsista-paris

kupenda said:


> Did a tea rinse for the first time. Ladies, my fingers are crossed. No setbacks. No setbacks. No setbacks...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
thanks for reminding that tea rinses exist. i have lots of tea at home maybe i should try. what do your do. just do like a normal cup of tea then....wait for it to cool and poor it in your hair after shampoo and all?


----------



## bajandoc86

coolsista-paris

For my tea rinses, I usually use about 5 teabags(lipton) let them steep overnight, or if I forgot at least for an 1hr or 2. Then after I shampoo I use a spray bottle to apply the tea directly onto my scalp. Then I spray the remaining tea on my hair. I cover with cap for 20-30 mins. After that, I apply my moisturising DC WITHOUT washing out the tea. Then I rinse after my DC is done.

HTH.


----------



## coolsista-paris

bajandoc86 said:


> @coolsista-paris
> 
> For my tea rinses, I usually use about 5 teabags(lipton) let them steep overnight, or if I forgot at least for an 1hr or 2. Then after I shampoo I use a spray bottle to apply the tea directly onto my scalp. Then I spray the remaining tea on my hair. I cover with cap for 20-30 mins. After that, I apply my moisturising DC WITHOUT washing out the tea. Then I rinse after my DC is done.
> 
> HTH.


 
thx a lot. do i have to do this often?


----------



## Evallusion

SimJam said:


> Evallusion
> 
> how do u make the links in your siggy?



If you want to say...make a link for the APL 2012 Challenge:

1.  Go to the 1st page of the APL 2012 Challenge and *Copy* the entire address from the top of the screen.
2.  In your siggy box, *Type*:  APL 2012 Challenge
3.  *Highlight*: APL 2012 Challenge
4.  Click the *HyperLink* button (The Globe w/ Chain Link)
5.  *Paste* the entire APL 2012 address and click okay.

And thats it.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> How was everyone's Christmas? Any hair stories to share???



it was cool, but i am sick.  i straightened my DD hair, which took me forever, so i didn't get a chance to roller set my hair. i wore a bun. i put this cute little hair bun net over it with a pretty hair comb.  my family members asked was i growing my hair out and my SO told me i looked so pretty! (yeah,whatever...)  

i had to cut 2 inches of my DD's hair. she was at APL, so now our hair is around the same length as mine... so i guess i will make need to do better with detangling her hair and adding protein to the mix.  but i am so happy that i was able to give her a much needed trim.


----------



## lovely_locks

Speaking of shedding...do you girls notice you shed or shed more during your period?

Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580


----------



## bajandoc86

coolsista-paris said:


> thx a lot. do i have to do this often?



I tend to do mine once a week as part of my wash day routine. You can choose to do them however often you wish. There is no hard and fast rule.


----------



## indarican

Same with me. I've been sick since friday. Just starting to feel better.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

How many of you are also in the BSL for 2012 Challenge.  I am considering joining that one but I don't think I want to until I officially Hit APL is that silly?


----------



## Evolving78

^^^ i joined!  i am claiming it this year and i am going to do everything in my power to make it happen. i plan on making my APL goal by April.  as soon as i hit APL, BSL is only a couple of inches away for me.  

i used to think that was silly too, but it's a challenge for the year, so why not?


----------



## growbaby

growbaby said:


> ME ME ME!!  yay my first challenge!
> 
> ~Current hair length
> *Shoulder length*
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> *Relaxed*
> 
> ~APL goal month
> *May 2012*
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> *DC 1x a week, Cowash 1x a week, moisturize and seal 2x a day, vitamins ... & BUN IT UP!*
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> *Nothing at all, just try to stick to my Reggie.*
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture
> *I will as soon as i figure out how to do that lol*



hello ladies, so I decided to quote myself instead of FINALLY posting random starting pics 20+ pages later lol. So here they are..


----------



## kupenda

Thanks ladies for stepping in about the tea questions! 

I did mine for shedding. I clarified, then poured about a cup of tea on my scalp and hair. I let it sit for twenty minutes before adding my DC over it (no rinsing) and then I went to bed. I rinsed it out this morning. I plan to do it tomorrow and Friday as well. I gotta do something about this shedding. It's annoying. 

ETA so far no difference. Still shedding more than I'm used to. But I will continue to do it. I'll give it a month or so


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Washed and DC'd my hair today so I'm back curly again 

My poor little curly fro is noticeably shorter, but I can't dwell on what happened. Gotta stick with my reggie and keep on truckin


----------



## diadall

One of my real life hair ladies I admire told me I need to protect my hair and get it off my shoulders until I get to APL. I know I need to PS more but it makes a difference when you hear it in person from someone who knows you.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## Evolving78

that's why i decided to do the bun thing.  a lot of the ladies on here and on you tube seemed to take that route to get over the hump.



diadall said:


> One of my real life hair ladies I admire told me I need to protect my hair and get it off my shoulders until I get to APL. I know I need to PS more but it makes a difference when you hear it in person from someone who knows you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## kupenda

I need to stick with bunning as well. I like it. But I like phony buns too. It's just more difficult for me to find the ones with enough space for me to put my own hair in. I plan to bun or wear a ponytail with my ends tucked under for the rest of the year. I want to get flexis in the new year. And then straw curls. Ohhhh yeahhhh 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deebritt

Current hair length
     Neck Length  
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
     Natural
~APL goal month
     December 2011
~Current Reggie and styling choices
     Sulfur oil, co-wash daily, baggy, protective style-braids under wig
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
     Sticking to my reggie
~Post a beginning picture
     Will post soon


----------



## AyannaDivine

Took my twists down tonight and decided to post my beginning length pics. I'm a little closer to APL than I thought yay!


----------



## SavannahNatural

~Current hair length..........................................SL

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd.........................Natural

~APL goal month..............................................September 2012, There's a chance I'll get there sooner (cross fingers) at the rate my hair is growing now, but I don't want to get ahead of myself 

~Current Reggie and styling choices...............................I just recently came out of a protective style, but there's a good chance it will be my staple.  I did mini twists and maintained them for 4 wks, I'll probably bun, for 2 weeks and then return to mini twists.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?............... The bunning will be an addition, my hair has grown a bit, and I'm decent at stretching my hair without heat, so I hope this will be a success.

~Post a beginning picture.............................See attached


----------



## Keedah

So after 4 trims over the course of 3 months I have mostly gotten rid of my raggedy ends! Now its time to grow!!


----------



## SavannahNatural

NikkiQ said:


> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??




This will be a milestone for me as an adult.  I had length as a child and pre-teen, but as I came to appreciate all the fun tools out there for hair I quickly killed any chance I had for length!

I'm confident that with the care I've shown these past two years my goal will be achieved!

Thanks NikkiQ for starting this challenge.


----------



## lovely_locks

Like many of you ladies already mentioned I have also heard that once you reach shoulder length to get to the next level you need to keep your hair off of your shoulders. I just hate that my bun looks so small due to my ends being thing, and my length being short.


----------



## kupenda

lovely_locks you can wear a phony bun. Or do styles like flexi rods. Anything to keep your hair up. Half wigs. Sew ins. It doesn't need to be a bun


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

My favorite co-worker gave meeeee WEN. I am soooooooooooooo happy. I cant wait to use it


----------



## SavannahNatural

NewHairWOWeave said:


> My favorite co-worker gave meeeee WEN. I am soooooooooooooo happy. I cant wait to use it




Oooh, please share your thoughts on the product once you use it!


----------



## indarican

NewHairWOWeave your so lucky, the only way I would get to use this would be a gift because there is no way i can justify spending all that money on some conditioner... I do want to try it one day though.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

@[email protected] - I sure will I cant wait till Friday Night........

indarican- Girl, I AM EL-CHEAPOOOO. Thats why she brought it. She already Know....


----------



## NikkiQ

Let us know how you like it!!!


----------



## SavannahNatural

NikkiQ said:


> Come on in ladies!!!
> 
> For those reaching APL for the first time, what is the first thing on your list of things to do when hitting that milestone? Flat iron and swang so much you hurt your neck? Curlformers set? Throw a party?



I'll probably want to straighten it, but I think I'll settle for stretched mini twists. I'm pleased with how I can see my length in that style, so I hope it will do!


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Hopefully I will be APL in time for the Old Guard Ball in April so I will Celebrate by Rocking a Ball Gown and twirling my Hair around the Dance floor with my DH,  but not too much dancing I don't want my Roots to revert LOL



> Originally Posted by NikkiQ
> And the list keeps going!!!
> 
> Question for the ladies: will APL be the longest your hair has ever been or is this a milestone you are revisiting??


----------



## SavannahNatural

Ogoma said:


> Current hair length: *Just below my neck*
> Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*
> APL goal month:  *December*
> Current Reggie and styling choices: *Co-wash 4-6x a week, cleanse 1x a week (alternate mudwash and SM ABS purification Masque on length of hair with Bobeam bar on scalp every week); mainly wash & go with some stretched "out" styles*
> What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *Incorporate nightly scalp massage and eat better - no more chips and ice cream for dinner  *
> Post a beginning picture:
> 
> First one shrunken wash and go, second an unsuccessful braid out turned into a puff.



LOL @ chips and ice cream for dinner, I can so relate.  I should join a challenge just to try and make it through the year without that happening!  I enjoy cooking, but hate the grocery shopping so... good luck to you and me!


----------



## shonte

I've decided to become more active on the boards. I stalked the shoulder length 2011 thread and reached my goal. 


Current hair length: v-cut shoulder (which I hate)
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed
APL goal month: June 2012 
Current Reggie and styling choices: wash, deep condition and light protein weekly; wear my hair down for a couple of weeks after relaxer, flexirod sets, caruso roller sets, curl former sets and buns starting around week five; stretch relaxer TU to 12 weeks
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? more protective styling, i.e. buns


This is my starting picture


----------



## NikkiQ

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Hopefully I will be APL in time for the Old Guard Ball in April so I will Celebrate by Rocking a Ball Gown and twirling my Hair around the Dance floor with my DH, but not too much dancing I don't want my Roots to revert LOL


 
What's the Old Guard Ball if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ said:


> What's the Old Guard Ball if you don't mind me asking?



i don't mind.  my dh is in the Old Guard Fife and Drum Corp in the Army.  we attend the Ball every year.  I just like to tgo because i get to where a cute evening gown lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhhh ok. I was asking b/c my hubby is in the Coast Guard


----------



## SavannahNatural

indarican said:


> i so feel the same way... i swear my left hand is just for show... it never cooperates when i wanna do something...lol



faithVA, NikkiQ, indarican


I know this is 1 month+ later, but don't give it up just yet!

I felt the same way and was persistent that I would find a way to do styles that my pocketbook wouldn't allow someone else to do for me!

I checked out Naptural85 for mini twists and kinky twists as well as Beautiful Brown Baby Doll! They made it doable for me!  

Somewhere in YouTube world is someone with a vid tutorial that will help you overcome the hair challenges we all face.  I'm still working on twist-updo's and anything else my two right hands can handle!  If I get a moment I'll edit this post with the specific vids that made it possible for me.

HHJ


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm fine with doing two strand twists for twist outs now thanks to faithVA but those darn cornrows will be the death of me I swear  I want to learn so I can braid my hair and hide them under my wigs for all of 2012.


----------



## lovely_locks

You girls sound like me, I just did a flat twist (took me forver) and I feel so proud of myself...not time for the corn row...dum, dum, duuuuummm!

Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580


----------



## SavannahNatural

faithVA said:


> Ok erebody correct me if I am wrong. But I was told it is only a protective style if your ends are completely hidden away. Otherwise it was a low manipulation style.
> 
> Don't let this worry you though. You can wear low manipulation styles and grow your hair out long, all day long. Many of us flip flop. I tuck my ends under sometimes. Today I have a big puff on my head with my ends waving to the world



I think, really, it could go either way.  A low manipulation style is simply one where the hair doesn't require daily maintenance to maintain the integrity of the style.  If for you that means twists, braids, etc, then so be it, it could even be a french roll!

Where as a protective style is one that attempts to protect the hair in every way possible as to not cause damage, friction, or undue stress.  If for you that means twists, braids, bunning, etc, then so be it as well. Some will cover all their hair with a wig, others will put it in a bun, but there could easily be stress where the hair tie/tool used to hold the hair is.  

I don't know who the official hair guru is that will enlighten us on the true definition of these terms, but I really believe each her own.  Maintain your hair how you care to that will result in APL, I think that's the best we can all do.

I know this is late, but I'm on page 23/24 of 45 trying to get caught up. )


----------



## NikkiQ

My Indian Remy wig came yesterday!!! I can't wait to get home and play around with it


----------



## kittenz

Double Post...


----------



## kittenz

I think I actually retained .5" in the month since my BC.  I think I'm a slow grower but I may be wrong  (the angles are off but you maybe able to tell)





Any special hair plans for NYE?


----------



## indarican

Here are my starting pics, I won't be using any heat till bsl so this is straight out the shower no product... Posting from phone sorry if there a bit huge


----------



## Evolving78

tiffers
i saw a little bit of breakage this morning from wet bunning.
what am i doing wrong? what do i need to correct this?

should i do a strong protein treatment?

i think i am going to do an Aphogee treatment and just use the Hawaiian Silky as a moisturizer, but not drench my hair in the stuff.


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ I feel your pain cornrows suck... I got the basics down but I need some serious practice... I'm thinking about getting one of those wig heads like they have in cosmetology classes, that can at least get my fingers used to the motions


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ and indarican here's a good cornrowing (??) tut. I forgot her username here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=537oZV_ZlQM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## indarican

kittenz Thanks!!! I got the actual motions down I think. It's just that most of the tuts only work on dry straightish hair. I'm not using heat and my hair is 4a/b so as the cornrows dry the get really frizzy and just don't look neat. I'm really starting to think cornrows don't work on wet curly hair and that I'm going to have to at least blow dry to get it to be neat looking


----------



## kittenz

Oh... I've nver cornrowed my hair while wet.  That would be more difficult.  Maybe you can try on old styles that are stretch a bit. IDK...


----------



## kittenz

double post again


----------



## NikkiQ

Maybe you can detangle and stretch your hair in braids or twists before attempting to cornrow your hair. Might make it look a bit neater indarican


----------



## BlkOnyx488

I always have to do a blowout whenever I do a fresh set of cornrows.  if I don't my ends get all tangled and breakage could occur


----------



## PinkPeony

I did my first successful cornrow set on an older stretched out style that I sprayed with scurl.

I finally wrote down my reggie the first time ever yay!
Basically kiss,stretch my hair till spring and keep it moisturized.


----------



## tiffers

@shortdub Oh no, that sucks!  Do you put your hair in a ponytail before bunning? What do you use to secure the bun? Do you place the bun in the same spot every day?

Do you think it may be time to clarify? A lot of times when I see breakage, it's caused by having too much crap in my hair.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello!! 
I am so stinking excited- I am a first time subber, long time stalker, and I am thrilled to be a part of this challenge!! I believe that we ALL can achieve our goal of APL in 2012: HOLLA!! My information is as follows ... I hope to have pics posted sometime in January once I learn how to do that stuff. 

~Current hair length .... My current hair length is CBL in the back and something like NL in the front.

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd .... Natural since 08/2010

~APL goal month .... My APL goal month is August of 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices .... I now wash monthly because the YBs are so damned heavy after washing and because I don't think my scalp/hair needs cleansing more than that. I have been applying a mix of Monistat and Softee Hair Grease to my scalp at least three times a week-I found that my hair has grown (since installing the YB on 12/04) about .75 inches-no b.s. I have been taking a variety of supplements: Biotin, Vitamins C and E, a multivitamin, and Zinc daily for about three months and I have increased my water intake (I freaking hate water so that in itself is a challenge for me.)

I just learned the recipe to the 'hair trigger elixir' yesterday and made me a small batch last night. Prior to that I oiled my scalp with almond oil that had MSM mixed in it ... I was so hungry for hair growth that I put a bulb of garlic in the mix for a couple of days and even after taking the bulb out the smell of the oil stunk to high hell. So that little concoction would only go on my head once a week, when I was off from work and away from others.  When I have my 'free hair' days I will try rollersetting my hair for stretching and to see if I have what it takes to implement the style in the future.


~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? .... I plan on doing the C&G method for the entire year of 2012; I have my hair in yarn braids now and planning to do another install in January.

~Post a beginning picture



Old post from December with pics added from January!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Currently installing twists. I hope this style can last me 5-6 weeks and will be the first of many PS on my way to retaining length to attain APL in '12!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Just took down my mini twists...I will be mud washing and DC'ing my hair for the next two days in preparation for my salon visit on Saturday! I will be getting a flat iron and trim for my end of the year length check! I'm so nervous, but excited to see my progress...it will be the first time getting my hair straightened professionally in a year & my first flat iron job in 6 months  It will only be my 3rd time using direct heat this year  LHCF has revolutionized how I treat my hair  So excited for us all to achieve our hair goals this year


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*still here washing/conditioning/detangling/bunning every night.*

*fyi: cvs has a lot of shampoos and conditioners on sale seventy-five percent off.*


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Target has the big Herbal Essence conditioners with the pump on clearance too. I had to fight the feeling of putting them all in my basket


----------



## SkySurfer

Wanna be full APL this year!! LETS GO!!


----------



## Kerryann

just washed my braids under wig now sitting with my steam cap on


----------



## Evolving78

i got so busy last night, i wasn't able to roller set my hair.  i guess i will do it today.  i got so many great tips yesterday from some heavy hitters!


----------



## indarican

hey all i got my first lace front today!!! im super excited, im going to wear it tonight for date night!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Here is my starting pic, I had to take the pic myself. I resized it at photobuckt don't know why it's coming out so big.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

NikkiQ said:


> Let us know how you like it!!!


 
I sure will !!!! My wash day is Friday night.. Ill have fresh hair for the New Year !!!


----------



## lovely_locks

I'm diying my hair back tro black in a few. I am also going to deep condition/hot oil and then I will roller set and hopefully have a nice do for tomorrow. My longest layers are laying on the collar of my shirts and my buns are giving me trouble.


----------



## lamaria211

im going to pre-poo overnight with Vatika oil and Natures Gate Aloe moisturizing condish, wash out tomorrow with SH organic hibiscus poo then DC with  giovanni SAS and olive oil


----------



## NikkiQ

Debating on if I want to cowash again tonight and do twists or just wait until wash day to do them.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I've been bunning my straight hair all week. Going to pull out my Tammy half wig for New Years!


----------



## NikkiQ

How long you gonna leave it straight KurlyNinja?


----------



## KurlyNinja

NikkiQ January 1st.  I miss my curly hair its kind of driving me crazy (I even had a relaxer dream last night), but I feel like I went through too much work straighten it not to wear it to end.


----------



## SkySurfer

indarican said:


> hey all i got my first lace front today!!! im super excited, im going to wear it tonight for date night!!!



I like that edgy tapered cut!


----------



## NikkiQ

indarican said:


> hey all i got my first lace front today!!! im super excited, im going to wear it tonight for date night!!!


 
pictures will be greatly appreciated indarican


----------



## kupenda

Ladies! I've missed you. I've been experimenting with my hair for a few days. Looking for different ways to deal with it. Im pleasantly surprised. I had a great airdrying session. My ends came out so much softer and smoother. Happy! But I am gonna keep it tucked away before I do a curlformers set for new years. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok I just flatironed my hair so I'll use this as my starting pic.


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> Ok I just flatironed my hair so I'll use this as my starting pic.



Doing all those twists really work well for you pookaloo83 b/c your hair looks GREAT!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## SavannahNatural

I finally made it through all 47 pages and it's nice to see all the support in this thread!  We went from hardcore APL challengers, to folks coming up in here with long flowing locs, and NikkiQ about ready to leave us!  All this with just 2 days left before the challenge actually starts!

I can't wait to see what we're in for.  I washed my hair last night, but didn't DC, and then braided it up to bun for a few days.  If I get lucky and make it out for NYE who knows what I'll do with my hair then.  I'll post pics if I can!

Good luck everyone and stay strong!


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah this thread has been very active from day one. I try to make sure it stays within the first 2 pages of threads to make sure no one forgets about it 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## indarican

so my first lace front was a bit of a bust... it was very cute but way way too soft and believe it or not it poofed up not frizzy just big... so i think ill just put that on for really special occasions: partys, photoshoots, role playing 
but besides that it wasnt for me.
but in other news im still rocking my audi wig and have just found out that i can push her back into a half wig and rock her with a head band... yea im sticking with her for a while, i feel so much more comfortable in a half wig then in a full.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I had the same problem with a lace wig that I bought this summer indarican. I ended up never wearing it. But I bought a half wig that I LOOOVED and rocked it all summer.


----------



## Evolving78

i am sticking to roller sets ya'll.  i don't think i can hang with the bunning.  i am just going to set my hair very 4-5 days, or so and just let the curls drop. i am going to only moisturize when needed.  my hair can't take too much product.  it gets weighted down, limp, and sticky.  i will just sleep pretty and use a clip or headband when it starts looking rough.


----------



## mscece1

I'm so excited I need this challenge i just cut 5 inches last week from past APL to a little below SL. I had a major set back from weekly flat ironing. This will be my first challenge ever.YAY!!

Current Length: SL
I'm Natural
APL Goal July 2012
Reggie: daily cowash,  no more heat,  bunning for protective style, MS daily, Nioxin vits daily, weekly DC, JBCO to scalp 2X weekly, Exercise 3 to 4 days a week.
What i'm changing is no more heat.
Pic coming soon.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

I am washing this morning with WEN then DC with CON Moisture Extreme with Hot Six Oil then apply Wen as a leave in. 

Be back with updates


----------



## skraprchik

I'm feeling super lazy this weekend.  I was going to wear a twist out or blow out my hair, but I thing it's going to stay in these fat twists and I'm wigging it this weekend.


----------



## faithVA

I was cleaning out my shed (whew what a job) and I found a container full of hair supplies that I had when I was relaxed. I knew I had that stuff some wear. Found a blow dryer. I had 7 curling irons. A flat iron which I think I never used  I had a bag full of pink rods, a big bag of magnetic rollers, a bag of the white soft rollers, hair bands, hair barrettes, end papers, some hairogami things and some combs. I hit the hair jackpot 

I'm glad I cleaned out my shed before going to the store to buy rollers and rods. That stash saved me 50 bucks.  

I threw everything in the washer because its been in my shed at least 5 or 6 years.


----------



## diadall

I am going to let a friend hot comb my hair for today.  I don't know how long it will last.  Its a bit muggy and foggy today.  I will try to upload some recent hair photos today.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA

did it feel like Christmas all over again? 
i would have been too excited!

pookaloo83
that is some good growth!  i bet you will make it to APL by March-Apr?


----------



## lexxi

So I have not flat ironed my full head yet, I dont really plan to cause I dont like doing it.I figured I would come in here and finally update my starting picture. I believe I will make it to apl this next year hopefully. I think this year I messed up when I took my protective style down and was out in all the heat but you live and you learn and hair grows back. So here is my starting pic and a pic of ps style I have been doing I think since the beginning of dec or earlier I cant remember when I bought this hair but I made a 3/4 wig out of it. 

I believe in jan I will get some kinky curly hair and make another wig so I can rotate them .For now I still use sulfur however its more like twice every two weeks because thats how long I leave half wig in than I dc with sulfur once and than protein and moisture ,than I braid back up. This works for me and its quick and easy just to sew back on.










PS Style
14in,16in,18in of kinky straight hair u-part wig










So Im very excited for next year and I know I will make it.


----------



## Evolving78

lexxi
i had to google a U part wig to see what it looks like.  i think i would like to try one of those soon.  it seems better than a half wig? what did you do with your hair under the wig?


----------



## lexxi

All I do is dc with oil first if I had it in for two weeks ,than just wash, braid, and than I sew it down all the way.Here is a video I couldnt find the one I wanted but this is basically what I do but I sew all around.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aja8ct55sk8

When I take down and reinstall I never use the same area I always move it over one way or another so that I dont get breakage and I dont do anything to my hair under nearth until take down.


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> did it feel like Christmas all over again?
> i would have been too excited!
> 
> @pookaloo83
> that is some good growth! i bet you will make it to APL by March-Apr?


 
I was very excited. It was better than Christmas   I love hair jewelry so now I have more for when I actually have some hair to put it on. I wasn't a product junkie when I was relaxed but I was curling iron junkie obviously. Um 7 curling irons? for real


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Still working on my twists. I hope to keep them in for at least 10 weeks and re-do them right before march break!


----------



## LadyRaider

Cleaned out my closet and found my old collection of curlformers. Dad gummit, they are all too small for my hair now? Why didn't I plan a head and buy the really long ones in the first place? But shoot. The ones I bought were 'too long' back then! 

I wonder if my little cousin would use them?


----------



## Niknak20

Just posting progress. This was my first time as an adult w/ twists that i wore outside the house. I had flat twists earlier this week and took them out today. I really liked how it came out, I even liked the flat twists. Silly question but how do you ladies make length check shirts? Looking forward to growing long and healthy hair w/ you guys. Have a safe and happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## lilyofthenile

Hi ladies, Happy New Year! 

I've been bad, not posting pics at all or any updates (been quite busy last week, having been on vacation etc and just busy with uni assignments). Anyhow, length check pics below.

I've baggied my hair over the past four hours... the past week or so I did wear it out and some days I was really bad by not braiding/twisting my hair up and just leaving it loose underneath a silk scarf. I had some issues with knots and tangles but not as much as I would have in the past. I also did a small search and destroy and dusting this past weekend. I plan to put my hair in yarn braids again in time for school.

I struggle retaining length at my nape area because that is the worst area for my psoriasis, but also because the hair there is incredibly fine. But I'm trying very hard to retain length in this area. 

Hope everyone is doing well ^^


----------



## NikkiQ

I just used a plain t-shirt,ruler and permanent marker. I'm cheap so I rather spend $2 maing one instead of $15 to buy one lol.

Here's my starting picture. Kinda late for the OP huh? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Niknak20

NikkiQ said:


> I just used a plain t-shirt,ruler and permanent marker. I'm cheap so I rather spend $2 maing one instead of $15 to buy one lol.
> 
> Here's my starting picture. Kinda late for the OP huh?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



Oh ok got it thx. And cheap works very well for me lol.


----------



## AmyRose92

Deep conditioning right now with the intent of blow drying and flat-ironing my hair tomorrow. I'll break out the steamer since it's a bit chilly in Miami right now. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## tiffers

NikkiQ  Girl, you are SO gonna make APL next year! You're almost CBL NOW!


----------



## BlkOnyx488

tiffers said:


> NikkiQ  Girl, you are SO gonna make APL next year! You're almost CBL NOW!



wow she got a spanking for that???  I see u r an ole skool moms lol


----------



## theNaturalWonders

here is my starting pic. just took down my braids. i have 3-4 inches in the back and 4-5 inches in the front, sides, and crown to grow to be full APL when stretched. i have layers. april 2012 here i come


----------



## koolkittychick

~Current hair length: *Collarbone length*

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed*

~APL goal month: *June 2012*

~Current Reggie and styling choices: *stretch relaxers to every 12 weeks (4xs a year), wash and DC once a week, moisturize daily, PS w/loose buns 90% of the time, sleep in satin scarf*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: *DC more often, more scalp massages.*

~Post a beginning picture:


----------



## pookaloo83

I don't know how I'm gonna protective style with my hair. I'm kinda twists for a while. My natural hair doesn't really fit into a nice bun. I think I may have to roller set so my hair can be stretched for a bun. It's gonna get real cold next week and I need to hide my hurr. I may have to start wearing my lil crochet hat thingies. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Here's my journey & starting point picture!  Feeling really good about reaching APL in 2012!


----------



## BERlin

*~ Current hair length*
+ Chin length in the front
+ About two inches above BSL in back
+ About an inch above APL along the sides
+ Crown ranges between chin and SL

*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
+ Natural - 17 months post big chop.

*~APL goal month*
+ My goal is to have my sides reach APL by the March 31st check in.  By the end of 2012 I hope to be fully APL.

*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
+ Twists! Twists! Twists!
• Co-washing at least once a week (I'm hoping I can find time to make it every four days though) with whatever is on hand - AO Camelia, Tresemme Naturals, Elucence usually. Shampoo every third wash with Giovanni Triple Treat or Taliah Waajid Childrens. 
• No deep conditioning schedule due to my hair's love of protein, oil rinsing after each shampoo. I shampoo, detangle, and condition while in chunky twists. Aphogee Protein treatment followed by Miss Keys 10-en-1 at least once a month.  
• I twist with Darcy's Botanicals Daily Leave-in and Aethiopika Twist Butter or whatever oil is on hand. Twists are re-moisturized every other night with Darcy's Botanicals Leave-in. 

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Taking my twisting schedule more seriously.  Possibly incorporating a monthly henna treatment for retaining.  Weekly scalp massages and sealing as needed with sunflower oil.

*~Post a beginning picture*


----------



## BlkOnyx488

my first Eva hair blowing in the wind picture!!!


----------



## TLC1020

Alright ladies......

The game has begun


----------



## menina

happy new year!


----------



## SavannahNatural

mscece1 said:


> I'm so excited I need this challenge i just cut 5 inches last week from past APL to a little below SL. I had a major set back from *weekly flat ironing*. This will be my first challenge ever.YAY!!
> 
> Current Length: SL
> I'm Natural
> APL Goal July 2012
> Reggie: daily cowash,  no more heat,  bunning for protective style, MS daily, Nioxin vits daily, weekly DC, JBCO to scalp 2X weekly, Exercise 3 to 4 days a week.
> What i'm changing is* no more heat.*
> Pic coming soon.



mscece1, I don't think you have to go to the extreme to achieve your results.  Especially since you're talking of quitting cold turkey.

Have you dealt with your hair in it's natural state (i.e. not straight)?

More power to you if you can, but don't feel like you have to give up your flat iron and you'll get instant results!  Find out what your hair needs to reduce the damage caused by heat.  Moisture? Protein for strength? Are you neglecting your hair once it's straight and not giving it the moisture it needs for fear of reversion?

I don't know the magic answer, but take it slow and post to the board with your hair activities!  You'll figure it out and we're here to help and support!

HHG


----------



## SavannahNatural

faithVA said:


> I was cleaning out my shed (whew what a job) and I found a container full of hair supplies that I had when I was relaxed. I knew I had that stuff some wear. Found a blow dryer. I had 7 curling irons. A flat iron which I think I never used  I had a bag full of pink rods, a big bag of magnetic rollers, a bag of the white soft rollers, hair bands, hair barrettes, end papers, some hairogami things and some combs. I hit the hair jackpot
> 
> I'm glad I cleaned out my shed before going to the store to buy rollers and rods. That stash saved me 50 bucks.
> 
> I threw everything in the washer because its been in my shed at least 5 or 6 years.



OMG how envious I am of you!  Since I've been deployed the better part of the last 4 years I had a decent stash of items as well that I completely abolished since starting my natural hair journey, so I know Christmas will come soon for me too, but no where near the stash you have!  Can you post pics???


----------



## mami2010

Happy new year ladies!! So excited to join u all this year. Good luck to all


----------



## SavannahNatural

KumakoXsd said:


> Hi ladies, Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> *I struggle retaining length at my nape area because that is the worst area for my psoriasis...*



I read somewhere recently about a helpful psoriasis tip, something that was a bit out of the norm.  Let me see if I can find it and I'll come back to edit this post with the info.  

I know this is vague, but I wanted to post as a reminder to myself


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy New Year ladies!!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## lilyofthenile

@[email protected] said:


> I read somewhere recently about a helpful psoriasis tip, something that was a bit out of the norm.  Let me see if I can find it and I'll come back to edit this post with the info.
> 
> I know this is vague, but I wanted to post as a reminder to myself



If you find it, please do!  I've had it under control for some time but stress makes me relapse constantly.


----------



## Lovely_Lady82

Happy New Year! I'm in...cant wait for APL...will update with pics and reggie.


----------



## skraprchik

Happy New Year!


----------



## Ogoma

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## kupenda

Happy New Year ladies! Right now im sitting in Starbucks with my SO. He's so silly. He fixed my computer screen, so now I get to see alll the pretty hair again! Yay! Geez I missed that. Anyway, I have been doing this low manipulation thing lately out of sheer laziness. And ive noticed something. My hair no longer stays in my crochet hat that i wear. It falls out and i have to keep tucking it back in. This is good


----------



## Evolving78

Happy New Year!  off to a good start this year with finally coming up a with a solid reggie.    i really like how my hair feels with using a little product as possible with moisturizing and sealing.  i think i may switch to Mizani Butter Blends instead of Mizani Regular.  i know my hair won't get straight like i want it, but i am really trying to gain thickness this year as well.

 i've slept pretty for two days.  depending on how my hair feels in the next few days, i will probably wash and dc on Wed and do it again next Sun. so i guess it will be every 4-5 days or if am able to go a week.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

NikkiQ said:


> I just used a plain t-shirt,ruler and permanent marker. I'm cheap so I rather spend $2 maing one instead of $15 to buy one lol.
> 
> Here's my starting picture. Kinda late for the OP huh?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
Ok NikkiQ you can definately make it to APL this year!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

NikkiQ said:


> I just used a plain t-shirt,ruler and permanent marker. I'm cheap so I rather spend $2 maing one instead of $15 to buy one lol.
> 
> Here's my starting picture. Kinda late for the OP huh?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
Ok NikkiQ you can definately make it to APL this year!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

kupenda said:


> Happy New Year ladies! Right now im sitting in Starbucks with my SO. He's so silly. He fixed my computer screen, so now I get to see alll the pretty hair again! Yay! Geez I missed that. Anyway, I have been doing this low manipulation thing lately out of sheer laziness. And ive noticed something. My hair no longer stays in my crochet hat that i wear. It falls out and i have to keep tucking it back in. This is good


 
So what low manipulation style have you been doing? That's something I really need help with.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

all braided up and ready for the next 8 weeks
maybe 12!


----------



## blueberryd

Here's my official Jan1 2012 starting pic.  

Reggie Summary:
Heat: 1-2x per month (max) on 390 degrees
Everyday low manip style of choice:  Rollerset
Wash, Steam, DC, Rollerset every wash
Vitamins:  Biotin, Iron, Multi

Aiming for 1 inch/month.  Will take update pic and trim March 1.


----------



## TruMe

OK, I would like to join this challenge specifically for my crown area.  I am keeping my layers so this is the next area that needs to reach APL while the rest continue to move on down.

Current hair length - Crown is right at the base of my neck

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural

APL goal month - Dec 2012

Current Reggie and styling choices - Shampoo with SLS-free shampoo once a week with an oil pre-poo, co wash once a week with the con dish as a pre-poo mixed with essential oils, light protein treatment every other week, DC every week, bunning 5 days a week, castor oil scalp massage 3 times a week, daily sealing with castor oil and water moisture

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - I am in the castor oil challenge (originally I have been using coconut oil) and the bunning challenge.

Here is my beginning pic...


----------



## NikkiQ

Finally at a comp ladies! About to update the challengers list. I think after a while, I just won't add anymore names to it. This sucker is just rolling with challengers lol


----------



## lovely_locks

I have been roller setting my hair and either bunning or wearing a hair clip. You know the one with the teeth...idk what its called. But I have been using the smallest size and its to small! Time to go up a size!

Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580


----------



## pookaloo83

Just dusted my hair and pin curled it for tomorrow. My hair feels so much better. I guess I will wash my hair next week. Even after the trim I'm still a lil under collar bone length,.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I am sitting under my steamer right now and then I will be putting my hair into medium/small 2-strand twists. I'm going to try to keep them in for 2 weeks...we'll see. But they'll be in at least a week. I will take my official starting picture for the challenge tonight before I twist and try to post it tomorrow.


----------



## caltron

*Sigh* I got my retouch on Saturday and was a little bummed because my hairdresser felt that I needed a major trim because the ends were tangling.  I am back to the same length I was three months ago. She also said I needed a protein treatment in a few months.  So I guess my hair needs a little TLC.

On the bright side, I didn't lose any inches, and hopefully with the changes I plan to make I'll be able to retain my growth next time around.  I was too bummed out to take a pic but I will do it soon.


----------



## ynotbd1




----------



## kittenz

Did a Greek yogurt DC and finished twisting for a TO on Tuesday.  

Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## kupenda

JustGROWwithIt said:


> So what low manipulation style have you been doing? That's something I really need help with.



It surely isn't a style lol. But for the past week or so I haven't done anything special to my hair. At first I was in a ponytail with the ends tucked under and held in place with a pin. Then I got tired of that so I took the pony down. I've been baggying everyday with whatever moisturizer I used a few days ago. I haven't moisturized/sealed in four days. Haven't needed to. And just put my hair in two loose braided pigtails under my crochet hat. Wake up, put the baggy on until it's time to leave the house, back under the hat. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma

Updated with starting pics:

Current hair length: *Just below my neck/(maybe shoulder?)*
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*
APL goal month:  *December (or June seeing as I am in the 12 inches in 12 months challenge )*
Current Reggie and styling choices: *Co-wash 4-6x a week, cleanse and steam 1x a week; alternate between wash & go and puffs with the occasional stretched "out" styles*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *Incorporate nightly scalp massages, keep up my 5x a week workouts, and eat better - no more chips and ice cream for dinner  *
Post a beginning picture: below


----------



## faithVA

@[email protected] said:


> OMG how envious I am of you! Since I've been deployed the better part of the last 4 years I had a decent stash of items as well that I completely abolished since starting my natural hair journey, so I know Christmas will come soon for me too, but no where near the stash you have! Can you post pics???


 

That's funny. I never thought to post pics. Well I threw out some of the curling irons and the flat iron and gave the rest of the curling irons away. I also threw out some of the head bands. But I will take pics of the rest of the suff.


----------



## bedhair29

I don't know if i can make it to APL but i might as well join and try it

~Current hair length...... a bit past SL at the back and neck length on the side 
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd.............relaxed!
~APL goal month.......ummm i'd give me till december
~Current Reggie and styling choices....i wig it pretty much every time i go out of the house
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?....no idea yet.. i will have to figure that one out
~Post a beginning picture....will post one after washing it today


----------



## mscece1

So here's my starting pic after choppin five inches last week this is what's left. There is still some heat damage on the ends and the left side is shorter and it thinned quite a bit. So no more heat for me. I've only straightend twice since early November but im challenging myself to use no more direct heat until my wedding anniversay in July. I hope I can make APL by then or at least be close to it.


----------



## wiggy4life

Plan to keep taking nioxin recharging complex.  cowash once a week.  wash weekly.    ps with my tammy half wig and buns.  just bought hair booster so edges can get fuller.


----------



## kittenz

Here are my "official" starting pics.  It's a long shot but I'm in.


----------



## bedhair29

Here is my starting pic :/

Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## cordei

I'm down n officially been added

~Current hair length
Collar bone*

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural*

~APL goal month
December 2012 because I'm not sure of the rate at which my hair grows*

~Current Reggie*
Shampoo once a month. Motions CPR shampoo and conditioner.*
Towel blot and oil hair with EVOO and Argan oil. Then JBCO on my scalp.
Plait my hair damp to air dry.*
~Style*
Weave it for four weeks at a time with 3-7days break

~What do you plan on changing (if anything)
Trying new products*

~Post a beginning picture
Hair is weave up so il post when it's out in a few weeks.


----------



## AmyRose92

Okay~ this is my *official *post this time 

*~Current hair length*: CBL (about 2"-3" before APL)
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*: Natural
*~APL goal month*: August*
~Current Reggie and styling choices
*

Wash 1x per week with Shea Moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo
Steam/overnight DC 1x per week with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque mixed with ORS Replenishing Condish
Moisturize x3-4 per week with Shea Moisture Restorative Condish mixed with aloe vera juice and castor oil
Wig with twists underneath a satin cap
* ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*

Trimming more often with good shears
More finger detangling
Purchase a seamless comb
Might blow dry on a cool setting to keep hair stretched and prevent fairy knots
* ~Post a beginning picture*





(Sorry about the size! I don't know how to make it any smaller :/)

This was such a fail flat-ironed attempt. I didn't like how it hanged at ALL  I hope next time will be a lot better though


----------



## lovebug10

*~Current hair length*
SL

*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Relaxed

*~APL goal month*
May 2012 would be GREAT! But I'd be happy with anytime before September 2012!! 

*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
Wash 1x per week. DC with aphogee 2 min or a moisturizing DC as needed, M&S everynight, try to bun more often

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
doing more buns and doing flexirod or rollersets sets after each wash

*~Post a beginning picture*



(the bottom of my picture is exactly where I reach APL)


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

I washed and I am not sure if I used enough. My my hair was hard to  de-tangle and hard after u washed out the product.I had to put a  leave-in to even begin combing my hair. But I will try again next week. I  wonder if I can clarify with WEN and on my last wash use a moisture  sulfate-free shampoo. I will try that next wash day to see if improves.


----------



## silentdove13

~Current hair length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - natural
~APL goal month - November 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices - mostly twist, attempting no heat, castor oil at least 3x per week, DC once a week, and properly detangling hair
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - My diet, exercise, vitamins and not neglect my hair
~Post a beginning picture - in sig


----------



## Darenia

~Current hair length
*SL*

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Natural*

~APL goal month
*September*

~Current Reggie and styling choices
*Wash & DC 1x per week, co-wash as desired throughout week, M&S, and GHE nightly
W&Gs and ponypuffs *

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*Nada*

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow!! I go out last night and wake up to all this gorgeous hair in here!! Welcome to the challenge everyone!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## lilyofthenile

Shampooed my scalp last night. Added a leave in and saled. Today I just spritzed, sealed and baggied for most of the day. Will be starting my yarn braids soon! Hoping to get at least an inch after wearing it for eight weeks.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

FIXED MY REGGIE 

*VITAMINS:* GNC Hair Nails and Skin Vitamins, Alter Ego Herbal Drops (after wash),Mega Tek mixed with oils to my scalp at least 1X a week
*SHAMPOO:* WEN, CON Moisture POO, Suave Professionals Almond and Shea Butter Shampoo
*CONDITIONER:* KeraCare Humecto, Suave Professionals Almond and Shea Butter Conditioner
*DEEP CONDITIONER:* CON ARGON OIL packets, CON Moisture Intensive Conditioner
*PROTIEN:*, ORS Hair Mayo w/ EVOO
*MOISTURIZE:* Neutrogena Triple Crème, ORS Olive Oil Crème,JBCO
*Methods
*Stretching for at least 8-10 weeks. 
Clipping my ends EVERY 3 months. 
I go to the salon 2X a month and I wash my hair at home 2X a month and DC after every wash.
I moisturize daily and cover my hair at night with a silk scarf.


----------



## pookaloo83

Washing this flatiron job out tonight!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Ok so here's my starting pic




(excuse the back fat, I'm working on it)


----------



## NikkiQ

^^ummm.... LuvlyRain3 what you need about .5" to be APL????!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

NikkiQ i really didnt realize how close i was until i took this pic. Im one of those people that swear their hair doesnt grow. im aiming for full apl though and with these natural layers who knows how long thats going to take.


----------



## NikkiQ

You'll be there in no time!!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I am having a hard time uploading pics. It keeps saying upload failed. Does anyone know how I can upload pics? TIA!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm IN!!!!  

*Current hair length -* SL

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd -* Relaxed

*APL Goal month -* December 2012

*Current Reggie and styling choices -* Wash weekly until week 6 post relaxer then ADD a co-wash weekly until 8-12, at this point I will mostly only do CW's. Rotate light Protein & Moisture weekly under hooded dryer, heavy protein 1 wk prior to relaxer at 12 weeks. apply prepoo, ACV rinses and/or Roux Porosity Control Conditioner and PM Super Skinny Daily Treatment. Moisturize with QB AOHC in the colder months and QB BRBC in the warmer months then seal with an oil; Coconut, BJCO, Grape seed, sweet almond or jojoba, or avocado oils. Dusting my ends every 12 weeks and wearing a SLB (Single Little Bun), LOL.

*Post a beginning picture:*


----------



## SavannahNatural

I've had my hair in these "crazy lady" braids for a few days now and i've been moisturizing my ends as I remember... and um... I think some of these ends might have to go ( It's just a small snip, but I know my hair hasn't been trimmed in a minute and I was waiting until I could build up the courage to lay down some serious money for decent shears. I guess that time will come sooner rather than later.


----------



## NaturalfienD

*peeks in the room*

::waves::

*tips out, stealth like*

Sent from my Devour using Devour


----------



## RODI

Current hair length

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Relaxed with Hawaiian Silky every 8 weeks(tried but can't stretch, I end up losing too much hair, I'm fine textured)

~APL goal monthDecember 2012~Current Reggie and styling choices
Every 6 Weeks: Aphogee Hardcore Protein, followed by their moisturizing treatment mix with ORS replenishing. (just added this back to my reggie)
2X/WEEKMondays and Fridays: Mix ORS replenishing condish with Aphogee 2 min keratin and apply to dry or dampened(to use less product)hair, work in some vatika coconut oil. Go gym, wash out about 2hrs after. Shampoo with Queen helena garlic shampoo(for my shedding issue), condition with roux porosity control(for detangling) and any VO5 cheapy condish and leaving in while in the scrubbing my feet in the shower(prob 5 mins). While washing out I detangle. Add my leave ins which are lacio lacio and Design Essential leave in. Blow dry slightly with comb attachment on medium heat. Takes less them 5mins to blow dry my fine textured hair. Add shea butter moisturizer, seal with vatika coconut oil and bun.
Everyday night: spritz with infusium, moisturize with shea butter moisturizer and seal with vatika coconut oil. 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Since I cannot stretch pass 8 weeks, I plan to put in braids(i will pray that the braids do not cause breakage to my fine textured relaxed hair) at week 8 to help me stretch to week 14. Actually week 15 as I plan to wait 1 week to relax after taking down braids. I will the the hardcore aphogee protein treatment b4 i braid and 6 six after i take down the braids. 
Since I feel that castor oil is to heavy for my fine strands, i will use this time to use castor oil on my scalp and braids.
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## kupenda

i was too lazy to do my hair today so i put on my half wig. SO goes "oh wow. your hair looks great!" then he frowns, does a double take, and says "aw man. thats a knockoff". ha! he cracks me up. he said he knew i wasnt about to curl my own hair, so there was no way it was my own hair. in other news, my ends feel luscious! this low manip/daily baggy thing has me addicted!


----------



## tiffers

Alright, tonight Imma try washing my hair in sections. IDK whether to twist or braid the sections, though. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^tiffers I would just twist them that way you can untwist, wash, detangle, and twist back up with ease


----------



## afrofaithful

I used the kinky curly styling spritz/serum whatever its called lol and it was GREAT as a setting lotion! My curl former set looked so nice it was shiny and really straight. It's a great find!


----------



## NikkiQ

Pictures or it didn't happen afrofaithful


----------



## afrofaithful

Lol ummm...I already put in a new style!


----------



## NikkiQ

Boo on you!! You know we love gorgeous hair pics around here


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

These are my starting pics...

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## felic1

Hello lil miss sunshine:

Your pictures are really nice. All the versions look good!!


----------



## lovely_locks

I'm not sure about anyone else, but I'm claiming apl once my longest layer touches. Especially since I have layered hair, and my hair is the shortest out of everyone else in this challenge.

Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580


----------



## felic1

excellent progress lovely rain!


----------



## Khaiya

Not as close to APL as i thought i was so i'll join 
~Current hair length
*CBL*

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Natural*

~APL goal month
*June 2011 (Hopefully April for my bday)*

~Current Reggie and styling choices
*I mostly cornrows and twists at the moment, wash and dc weekly, moisturize and seal as needed.*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*I need to be more consistent with my M&S and be more gentle with my hair*

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## lilyofthenile

tiffers said:


> Alright, tonight Imma try washing my hair in sections. IDK whether to twist or braid the sections, though. Anyone have any suggestions?



Twists! I find them a lot quicker to do. 



afrofaithful said:


> I used the kinky curly styling spritz/serum  whatever its called lol and it was GREAT as a setting lotion! My curl  former set looked so nice it was shiny and really straight. It's a great  find!



I have this but never realised it would serve as a good setting lotion *notes down ideas*.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling

Hey ladies! I would like to rejoin this Challenge. I went and got my ends trimmed today, but looks like she cut more than I had planned erplexed I finally made APL November 2011 and now I have to do it all over again. Anywho, Good Luck Ladies and count me in on this challenge!


----------



## SavannahNatural

KumakoXsd said:


> Hi ladies, Happy New Year!
> 
> I've been bad, not posting pics at all or any updates (been quite busy last week, having been on vacation etc and just busy with uni assignments). Anyhow, length check pics below.
> 
> I've baggied my hair over the past four hours... the past week or so I did wear it out and some days I was really bad by not braiding/twisting my hair up and just leaving it loose underneath a silk scarf. I had some issues with knots and tangles but not as much as I would have in the past. I also did a small search and destroy and dusting this past weekend. I plan to put my hair in yarn braids again in time for school.
> 
> I struggle retaining length at my nape area because that is the worst area for my psoriasis, but also because the hair there is incredibly fine. But I'm trying very hard to retain length in this area.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well ^^





@[email protected] said:


> I read somewhere recently about a helpful psoriasis tip, something that was a bit out of the norm.  Let me see if I can find it and I'll come back to edit this post with the info.
> 
> I know this is vague, but I wanted to post as a reminder to myself



Well I searched and searched, and I can't find what I found 

I tried to retrace my steps but I cleared my history so it was quite hard to do a decent search...

However there are a million posts specific to psoriasis solutions, and I hope that you find something that works for your situation.

I'm sorry I didn't come through with the great-odd solution.  I know that the moment I post this my brain is going to drop down onto my tongue exactly what the big solution to your psoriasis problem is...

HHG

(P.S. I'll keep you posted)


----------



## bajandoc86

I need to post my starting pic....*yawns* tomorrow ting dat. I am so tired, just finished twisting and styling my hair for the week.


----------



## SavannahNatural

afrofaithful said:


> I used the kinky curly styling spritz/serum whatever its called lol and it was GREAT as a setting lotion! My curl former set looked so nice it was shiny and really straight. It's a great find!



That's good to know!  I bought the product when I first went natural and figured it was a useless product because for "refreshing" a braid out or twist out it did not do a thing for me!  When I get the courage to use some flexi rods I'll definitely look to use that for a setting lotion!


----------



## bedhair29

Finally tried the acv rinse thing and I loved it. Here's a pic of my chosen ps, wigging it for most of the year I 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## NikkiQ

Very cute wig bedhair29!!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## jaded_faerie

Here is my starting picture for this challenge:


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

felic1- Thanks so much! I am already bored with the straight look  I wore it wrapped for 2 days, a ponytail for 1 day, and a ponytail with headbands today  I think it looks so much thinner straight  Two more days and I am getting my curls back


----------



## sajjy

I haven't posted in like  forever... this challenge is 75 pages long, wow!
Quick checkin: i'm doing a dc blackstrap molasses treatment overnight tonight and i'm roller setting my hair on either mesh rollers or plastic mesh... I can't decide. If anyone has any suggestion let me know.
Until then goodnight ladies!


----------



## Evolving78

i guess i will be rolling tomorrow.  i am too tired to do it tonight.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Thank you felic1!!


----------



## bedhair29

thanks , thinking of changing to something longer when the weather cools down a bit


----------



## SavannahNatural

So here's my a.m. workout bun...
I'll put a traditional bandana around the front to hold down the eventual poof.


----------



## lilyofthenile

@[email protected] said:


> Well I searched and searched, and I can't find what I found
> 
> I tried to retrace my steps but I cleared my history so it was quite hard to do a decent search...
> 
> However there are a million posts specific to psoriasis solutions, and I hope that you find something that works for your situation.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't come through with the great-odd solution.  I know that the moment I post this my brain is going to drop down onto my tongue exactly what the big solution to your psoriasis problem is...
> 
> HHG
> 
> (P.S. I'll keep you posted)



Girl don't worry about it. I'm trying to keep it under control with my shampoo's and oil mixes. I'll probably use ACV more. I heard that helps, but thank you so much anyway, it was really kind of you to try and find it for me.


----------



## Darenia

@[email protected] are you thinking of the Borax thread?  There was also a mention of vitamin E in one of the oils threads.


----------



## pookaloo83

So I washed my hair last night and im now rocking a twistout. I got  tired of the straight look real fast. Lol


----------



## SavannahNatural

Darenia said:


> @[email protected] are you thinking of the Borax thread?  There was also a mention of vitamin E in one of the oils threads.



I don't recall reading anything talking about Borax, but at this point anything is possible.

It seemed like something I wouldn't have initially thought of as a means to treat psoriasis, so...

Thanks for your input though!


----------



## indarican

Hey all I hoep everyones weekend was great!!! so i cowashed my hair last night and am going to DC tonight!! this taking care of my hair stuff is so much easier as a natural. Im upset i ever got a relaxer.


----------



## kupenda

Had a very successful cowash last night. But I haven't found a good leave in yet. So my hair feels weird. Will be cowashing or DCing tonight and back into a tucked under pony for tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

My work schedule has changed so I wil be home alot more during the week so I decided to keep my baggy on my hair as much as possible. I GHE nightly with just whatever moisturizer and oil I'm using and this morning I just left the baggy on under my bonnet. It's just me and the little ones during the day so I don't have to worry about looking too Aunt Jemima-ish for anyone . I figure when it's nearing the time my hubby comes home I'll just snatch it off and pin up my twists. I also want to get some cute hats and line then with silk or satin to protect my hair from the cold weather when I go out. We'll see how my hair likes this. I'll be posting my starting pic in a minute as well.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Here are my starting pics taken on freshly washed hair. I am keeping it in 2 strand twists for 2 weeks (HOPEFULLY!) and then going to take them out and redo after a good wash and DC for another 2 weeks and see how my retention is at the end of the month. The last pic there is a black mark on the back of my shirt. That is where my hair was in October but it was just a funky part of my hair that was about 1" longer than the rest so I had it cut off and now my hair has grown past that mark now! That's about 1 1/2" in a little over 2 months maybe even closer to 2" because the very ends of my hair are sticking out a little at the bottom of my hubby's fingers. That's awesome retention and growth for me!  YAY MT!! The bra pic is to show how close I am to APL so you can see my armpits.


----------



## PittiPat

~Current hair length
*Shoulder length*

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Natural*

~APL goal month 
*December, since I grow sooooooo slow *

~Current Reggie and styling choices
*Hiding my hair with wigs (cornrows, s-curl, deep conditioning & protein treatments)*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*I plan to be more consistent with moisturizing and trimming*

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## coolsista-paris

coming back for my latest pic (this week) ive finally gone back to trying twists. but bigger ones, maybe ill have less tangle. still looking for the best moisturizer for my hair......


----------



## BlkOnyx488

coolsista-paris said:


> coming back for my latest pic (this week) ive finally gone back to trying twists. but bigger ones, maybe ill have less tangle. still looking for the best moisturizer for my hair......


 

Umm You look like you have passed APL on your way to BSL
way to go!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

coolsista-paris you are APL woman!!!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

then sooooooooooo cooooool. Let me try to RETAIN!!! that is my problem. im 4 years natural , i could have been a bit further that this but as i say....laziness !!!!!!!!!!!! 

these âst months,lots of breakage !! ok so you are allowing me to claim APL. ive been waiting for this for over....a year. im gonna stick with you until im satisfied (i want more layers to be their, so nice full apl)

i am on the bsl challenge but...its like, i have doubt on my hair capacity....im wondering if i can really make it (retention thing, breakage.. gonna mess on me). im still searching to find the products that are the best for my hair


----------



## GIJane

NikkiQ said:


> @coolsista-paris you are APL woman!!!!!


 

Congratulations! It's a celebration.


----------



## NikkiQ

3 days after the challenge started and we have our first graduate already  I hope this is a sign of things to come for us ladies!


----------



## mami2010

Just got done oiling my scalp and doing pre poo with jbco and vatika oil. Will wash with a neutralizing shampoo tomorrow and condition then air dry. Prepping for relaxer next week.


----------



## kupenda

Didn't have time to do my hair tonight. So I oiled my scalp, massaged, and applied grapeseed oil to my strands. Then moisturized, put it in two braids, and tucked them under a baggy and scarf for the night. Gonna stay on top of my ceramide usage this year


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Sooo I just took my sew-in out and I think I hit a minor setback. Soo much of my hair came out this time during my take down. I think I'm just going to cool it with braids and sew-ins for now and just baby my hair. I'm going to re-do my starting picture after I wash out my DC in a few mins because I think I may have lost some length with all the breakage. Jan 2nd made 2yrs post relaxer (10 mos post BC on the 19th) for me and I haven't retained much growth primarily because I kept it in sew-ins and guess I wasn't doing enough moisturizing. I'll take it as a lesson learned and want to start wearing my hair out more and take much better care of it.


----------



## AyannaDivine

In an effort to use up my jar of AOHC, I slathered it on dry twists and threw on my shower cap. I'm hoping that this stuff works as a DC because its way too heavy to use as a moisturizer on my hair. I'll update with results after I wash in the morning.


----------



## GIJane

AyannaDivine said:


> In an effort to use up my jar of AOHC, I slathered it on dry twists and threw on my shower cap. I'm hoping that this stuff works as a DC because its way too heavy to use as a moisturizer on my hair. I'll update with results after I wash in the morning.


 
AyannaDivine What is AOHC?


----------



## KaramelKutie803

New starting pic, it does look like I lost a tiny little bit of length. But I'm determined to better my regimen and take better care of my hair.


----------



## lovely_locks

I need to stop wearing my hair down so much. I have made so much progress in the last 1.5 years, I don't want to mess it up. Back to buns!

Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580


----------



## Evolving78

i decided to stick to all of my challenges.  i rolled my hair and have put my hair up in the back.  this is going to be my go to style.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

KaramelKutie803  Your current length is what I call a "hurdle length" and you have to jump over the hurdle to see progress, and the the hurdles are everywhere, your car seat, your shoulders, the AIR!!!!

I didn't get past this length until I PSed my way past it

I don't know what your regi is, however I believe if you include a 24/7 PSing style you will blow past the "hurdle length"

HHJ!!! 



KaramelKutie803 said:


> New starting pic, it does look like I lost a tiny little bit of length. But I'm determined to better my regimen and take better care of my hair.


----------



## SimJam

awesome news ladies .... No Im not APL lol .... but Ive achieved one of my mini goals, which was to be able to grab my hair from behind !!!!!

I know that in november when I took the pic in my avi I couldnt, and yesterday when I was twistng my hair I tried and voila!!! I mean I hadda be a bit acrobatic but fact is that in November even the acrobatics didnt work 

what have I been doing?
taking my vits and supplements (biotin, MSM, evening primrose oil, horsetail, omega 3)
used megatek (onlyabt 2x per week)
upped my protien intake (not for hair growth reasons, but maybe it helped)


----------



## indarican

ok all i learned a lesson yesterday/this morning. So the day before yesterday i cowashed my hair, moisturized and sealed, then threw it in a pony tail and GHE'd for the night, i didnt take my hair down yesterday and just through my wig on top of the pony, this morning I went to take the pony down and it was one big knot!!! Who the hell was i kidding thinking that i could get away with that, I will NEVER be doing that again. I lost a pretty significant amount of hair im sure but ill take that as a lesson learned


----------



## lilyofthenile

SimJam said:


> awesome news ladies .... No Im not APL lol .... but Ive achieved one of my mini goals, which was to be able to grab my hair from behind !!!!!
> 
> I know that in november when I took the pic in my avi I couldnt, and yesterday when I was twistng my hair I tried and voila!!! I mean I hadda be a bit acrobatic but fact is that in November even the acrobatics didnt work
> 
> what have I been doing?
> taking my vits and supplements (biotin, MSM, evening primrose oil, horsetail, omega 3)
> used megatek (onlyabt 2x per week)
> upped my protien intake (not for hair growth reasons, but maybe it helped)



LOL that is my mini goal too!!


----------



## lovely_locks

SimJam said:


> awesome news ladies .... No Im not APL lol .... but Ive achieved one of my mini goals, which was to be able to grab my hair from behind !!!!!
> 
> I know that in november when I took the pic in my avi I couldnt, and yesterday when I was twistng my hair I tried and voila!!! I mean I hadda be a bit acrobatic but fact is that in November even the acrobatics didnt work
> 
> what have I been doing?
> taking my vits and supplements (biotin, MSM, evening primrose oil, horsetail, omega 3)
> used megatek (onlyabt 2x per week)
> upped my protien intake (not for hair growth reasons, but maybe it helped)


 Funny you wrote this, because this my next goal! lol! I figured by the time I can do this i'll be ahlfway to APL.


----------



## EasypeaZee

Ok In order to insure that I make it to APL (preferably before December so I can get a head start on BSL) I think I'm gonna keep my hair in mini twists. I'm just worried if a month is too long to keep them in at a time/ if my ends will be safe. I'm adding a picture below... Sorry the pic is so huge... And I'm not entirely sure what to do about my ends since they're relaxed but my roots are new growth central...


----------



## faithVA

SimJam said:


> awesome news ladies .... No Im not APL lol .... but Ive achieved one of my mini goals, which was to be able to grab my hair from behind !!!!!


 
 SimJam, girl I have that goal too  Thanks for letting me know that I will be able to do it before I reach APL. I'm still a ways a way but it will make taking pics much easier.  for you.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

Check-in 
starting scalp massages every other night with EVOO and peppermint oil (because it's what I have on hand)!  I'm  hoping to promote some growth and help prevent wintertime dry scalp issues in the process.


----------



## bajandoc86

GIJane Amla Olive Heavy Cream from Qhemet's Biologics.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^thanks for that b/c I had NO clue what it meant either


----------



## indarican

i keep having dreams about long thick APL hair!!! All i want for my B-day is freaking decent ponytail where all my hair from hairline to nape is in the elastic... Wishing on a star!!


----------



## Evolving78

indarican
i am going to make a music video and swang my hair around and around when i get to my goal length!   i joined your challenge too, so i hope it's not too late for you to add me!



indarican said:


> i keep having dreams about long thick APL hair!!! All i want for my B-day is freaking decent ponytail where all my hair from hairline to nape is in the elastic... Wishing on a star!!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I keep having dreams about APL hair too! Maybe it's a sign... I did get a nice surprise last night, though. I was searching through my phone pics because I knew I had taken a pic of my hair not too long ago and I wanted to see how much it grew. When I found it I was shocked. I took it in the same shirt as the pic below. Like I previously stated the black line on my shirt represents where my hair was in October but then I had to trim an inch off. The pic on my phone is dated 11/12/11 and it is approx 1" above the black line. The pic posted below is from a few days ago and it's approx 1" PAST the line! (My hubby's fingers are blocking the ends of my hair but it is at the bottom of his fingers). That's way more growth than I thought I had and only in a month and a half! I am just going to keep doing what I've been doing because it's obviously working for me. If my hair keeps this up I'll be APL by March! I can't figure out how to get my pic off my phone but when I do I'll come back and edit this post.


----------



## Evolving78

my hair feels good today.  i realized that i need to stop walking around with conditioner in my hair for hours.  since being relaxed, my hair becomes over moisturized if i leave the conditioner in with a plastic cap for too long.  i am just going to stick to 15-30mins under the dryer and leave it at that.  

i moisturized my hair last night and i used my castor oil concoction on certain places on my scalp. i used dime size amounts as well.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I'm entering this challenge for my natural hair. My whole head is BSL but my natural hair is CBL stretched. I hope that makes sense. . . . 

Anyway, I'm hoping to get there by my graduation in May


----------



## LuvlyRain3

So I'm going to cut an inch off the next time I straighten my hair. Idk when that will be though. In the mean time I'm just going to see how my new regimen and products are going to affect my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm wondering if I should do my twists weekly or every 2 weeks. I mean I'm not really doing anything to them besides M&S daily and wear them under my wigs. I think washing twice a month is enough in the colder months.


----------



## bajandoc86

I really need to post my starting pics....but i'm feeling lazy.


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 post that picture before you get a


----------



## SimJam

indarican said:


> i keep having dreams about long thick APL hair!!! All i want for my B-day is freaking decent *ponytail where all my hair from hairline to nape is in the elastic*... Wishing on a star!!


 
thats my next goal 


bajandoc86 go tek di pikcha dem nuh


----------



## EasypeaZee

NikkiQ said:


> I'm wondering if I should do my twists weekly or every 2 weeks. I mean I'm not really doing anything to them besides M&S daily and wear them under my wigs. I think washing twice a month is enough in the colder months.




Every two week seems a bit more reasonable especially if they're not going through too much during the week.


----------



## Khaiya

SimJam said:


> thats my next goal
> 
> 
> bajandoc86 go tek di pikcha dem nuh



Ya'll said it. It annoys the crap outta me that the very top front area of my hair can't get into a ponytail, I'm dying for it to grow out! If that is all I achieve this year I'll be good.


----------



## fiyahwerks

fiyahwerks said:


> I'm in.
> 
> ~Current
> SL
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> Transitioning
> 
> ~APL goal month
> December 2012
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> CW 1-3x a week, No Heat, DC weekly. Braid my hair up in 2 french braids using butters or creams, seal w/avocado oil and put on my wig. In January, I think I'm getting braids. So for 2012, wigs, braids, wash-n-gos and maybe a sew-in for protective styling.
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> Incorporating bi-weekly hot oil treatments with avocado oil and tea tree oil for the winter months.
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture



Okay. So today,  I chopped off my permed ends and I'm no longer SL. It's a new year and I figured I better get it over with for 2012. I did fight with this for a minute. After some hesitation, I was like F it, snip, snip. lol. My SO isn't going to like it, but he'll get over it. I still wanna be in the APL challenge though if that's okay.

My new submission pictures:

I think I'm NL. You gals/guys tell me. Sorry for the blurry pictures. I have a 2-1/2 year old swimming around my legs...









~Current 
NL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~APL goal month
December 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Same

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
No more scissors until December 2012.


----------



## brittle_hair

I'd like to join

*~Current hair length*
CBL
*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural
*~APL goal month*
end of May
*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
Crown 'n' glory
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Continue to spray hair with oil/braid spray mix and take nioxin 2wce a day


----------



## kupenda

Yay!! More challengers! Welcome ladies 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelKutie803

BlkOnyx488 said:


> @KaramelKutie803 Your current length is what I call a "hurdle length" and you have to jump over the hurdle to see progress, and the the hurdles are everywhere, your car seat, your shoulders, the AIR!!!!
> 
> I didn't get past this length until I PSed my way past it
> 
> I don't know what your regi is, however I believe if you include a 24/7 PSing style you will blow past the "hurdle length"
> 
> HHJ!!!


 

Thanks for the advice. I'm gone try twists and twistouts as my protective styles. Hopefully it doesn't take long to get past this hurdle


----------



## bajandoc86

@NikkiQ @SimJam @faithVA

Here ya go! These are my starting pics, I took them on Jan 2, 2012. 












(ETA: This last pic was taken Jan15th - the first pic of the back I took was a lil blurry)





Red Line - Grazing SL
Purple Line - SL
Light Green - APL!!!


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 finally **rolls eyes** lol

nice thick hair, lovely !!!!! you should get to APL this year.

.... lol I see your precious in da background


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam  y'all ladies are demanding....

*looks at steamer and whispers* - my preccioouuusssssss.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I am at that "hurdle" length too. I can't wait to get over this hump. NikkiQ I was redoing my twists every week and this week is the first time I'm going to try for 2 weeks. So hopefully it works out ok. I'm more worried about it looking bad because I don't cover my twists. But I might just redo the edges if it starts looking raggedy. I think 2 weeks will help me retain better. At least that's what I'm wishing for


----------



## NikkiQ

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I am at that "hurdle" length too. I can't wait to get over this hump. NikkiQ I was redoing my twists every week and this week is the first time I'm going to try for 2 weeks. So hopefully it works out ok. I'm more worried about it looking bad because I don't cover my twists. But I might just redo the edges if it starts looking raggedy. I think 2 weeks will help me retain better. At least that's what I'm wishing for



We can be 2-week twist buddies! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello Chicky-babes, 

Just checking in and saying hello to all ... I'm happy to know that I'm not the only dreaming and fantasizing about APL. I visualize doing a roller set on my longgg hurrr and swanging my locks everywhere- honey, folks won't be able to tell me I ain't the bees-knees! So freaking excited y'all .... still planning on posting my starting pics in two weeks.

Nf

Sent from my Devour using Devour


----------



## Khaiya

NikkiQ said:


> We can be 2-week twist buddies!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



I'll join you ladies, i always redo my twists weekly too, gonna try and keep them in for 2 weeks but i know i still have to do my weekly wash somehow or my scalp will make me pay. i might pull my twists out a little early and wear a twistout till i get to the two week mark, we'll see, i'll give it a try anyway.


----------



## NikkiQ

Khaiya have you tried to wash/cowash them with a stocking cap on during rinsing to keep them from getting frizzy? It worked pretty well for me before, but I don't wear mine out.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Checking in....

Still installing kinky twists. I've been sick and this install is taking me _forever_ to complete!


----------



## Evallusion

I've been a little quiet as of late but I'm still around.  My cornrows are out and my hair is woofin'.  I'm 11 weeks post relaxer so you can just imagine what my roots look like.  I NEED to get my hair back up into a protective style ASAP.  I'm thinking I may get something done this weekend...I'm thinking medium-large sized box braids.  Until then, I'm rocking a straight half wig by Motown Tress which everyone thinks is my real hair...if only they knew...


----------



## SavannahNatural

coolsista-paris said:


> coming back for my latest pic (this week) ive finally gone back to trying twists. but bigger ones, maybe ill have less tangle. still looking for the best moisturizer for my hair......



My goodness you are close!  What is your goal month for APL?


----------



## lovely_locks

I am going to try using my pillow curlers tomorow. I am going for a messy bun type look.

Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580


----------



## SavannahNatural

EasypeaZee said:


> Ok In order to insure that I make it to APL (preferably before December so I can get a head start on BSL) I think I'm gonna keep my hair in mini twists. I'm just worried if a month is too long to keep them in at a time/ if my ends will be safe. I'm adding a picture below... Sorry the pic is so huge... And I'm not entirely sure what to do about my ends since they're relaxed but my roots are new growth central...



I kept my mini-twists in for 4 weeks with no problem!  I made sure to moisturize the length of my twists every few days or so, but tried to moisturize my ends nightly.

I know this current weather we're having makes you want to wear a hat and scarf (It is winter... right?) but that would be my only concern.

In your pic it doesn't look like your twists are rubbing against the fabric of your shirt, which is a plus!  If you put on a satin bonnet and then rock a cute crochet hat a la this site when outside and wearing a coat, your ends should be fine!


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

I had just realized that I have found a way to easily roller set my hair. Now all I have to do is perfect it. Im so proud of me


----------



## SavannahNatural

jayjaycurlz said:


> Checking in....
> 
> Still installing kinky twists. I've been sick and this install is taking me _forever_ to complete!



Oooh I hope you post pictures when you're done!  

I was able to complet 3 rows of perimeter hair of kinky twists once, never completed it and walked around with it like that for a while!  erplexed

Once I was able to complete my mini twists I figured I could give kinky twists a try again, and seeing yours will definitely be an inspiration!


----------



## SavannahNatural

NewHairWOWeave said:


> I had just realized that I have found a way to easily roller set my hair. Now all I have to do is perfect it. Im so proud of me



Isn't it nice when we find a way to do something new to our hair!

Since joining LHCF and watching YouTube vids I've taken a whole new stance with doing things myself to my hair I wouldn't have dreamed of doing before!


----------



## SavannahNatural

Well now that I'm visiting my mom I had her assist me with taking another set of length check/starting pics, and I'm very happy with the growth I achieved in 2011 and can't wait to reach APL this year!!!

I also snapped some pics of my evening style, just two french braids with the ends pinned.  I'm debating on using this style as a PS for the next few days or week+ instead of bunning.  With the length of my hair now I haven't found a way of bunning that makes me comfortable with tucking my ends ...anyone have any tips, suggestions?


----------



## NikkiQ

I have no tips,but those french braids are SO pretty!! Your hair looks so soft and shiny

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## AyannaDivine

bajandoc86 said:


> GIJane Amla Olive Heavy Cream from Qhemet's Biologics.



Thank you ma'am, I just assumed everyone knew what I meant lol!

Ladies I was too lazy to wash my hair this morning. The AOHC did soften and moisturize BUT my strands feel super coated and almost waxy...o__O

Sent from my M860 using M860


----------



## pookaloo83

I think I'm the only one not PSing in this challenge.


----------



## SavannahNatural

NikkiQ said:


> I have no tips,but those french braids are SO pretty!! Your hair looks so soft and shiny
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700




 NikkiQ, is that me you're talking about?!  

Thank you! I do my best to keep it moisturized.  Currently I've only been using a bit of sulfur on my scalp and Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask on my ends.  

I'll probably co-wash today and just braid it up again.  I'm very fortunate that I don't have the demands of a 9-5 which keeps the manipulation of my hair extremely low!


----------



## kittenz

pookaloo83 said:


> I think I'm the only one not PSing in this challenge.


I'm not either.  I haven't figured on out yet so I'm just doing twistouts rigth now.  It is low-manipultation though


----------



## NikkiQ

I can't imagine not PSing. I've done it so long that it just second nature. Especially slappin on a wig and heading out the door


----------



## TruMe

@[email protected] said:


> With the length of my hair now I haven't found a way of bunning that makes me comfortable with tucking my ends ...anyone have any tips, suggestions?



@[email protected] - Those french braids are very, very nice looking!!  I also feel you on not liking buns at a certain length.  For me, I was able to get over that hurdle by using one of those stretchy combs as a band which made the ponytail a lot bigger and then just tuck the ends and secure with A LOT of pins.  This gave it a full look.  I NEVER used an actual hair band because it made my bun look like a small knot on my head.  I can send you my video of me doing it if you want.


----------



## TruMe

pookaloo83 said:


> I think I'm the only one not PSing in this challenge.



I think after this bunning challenge that I'm in I won't be doing anymore protective styles, at least in the sense of buns, twists or braids.  Only when I really feel like it as a product of being lazy.  It doesn't seem to make that much of a difference for me as long as I am consistent with my washes.  Come April I will be back to wash and go's so I will be with you.


----------



## SavannahNatural

TruMe said:


> @[email protected] - Those french braids are very, very nice looking!!  I also feel you on not liking buns at a certain length.  For me, I was able to get over that hurdle by using one of those stretchy combs as a band which made the ponytail a lot bigger and then just tuck the ends and secure with A LOT of pins.  This gave it a full look.  I NEVER used an actual hair band because it made my bun look like a small knot on my head.  I can send you my video of me doing it if you want.




Please do!  I'm curious!


----------



## gforceroy

After looking at peoples starting pics I think I am one of the few that has more than an inch of growth to attain to get to APL.....


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I can't imagine not PSing. I've done it so long that it just second nature. Especially slappin on a wig and heading out the door


 
I'm way to lazy not to protective style. I did a week of twist outs and I was done. When I get home, the last thing I want to do is twist my hair. And when I get up the last thing I want to do, is do anything to my hair. Yesterday I just threw a loc soc over my twists. 

I have already determined that when my hair is longer, it will spend most of its life in a single braid. It will be washed, conditioned and worn in said braid.


----------



## faithVA

gforceroy said:


> After looking at peoples starting pics I think I am one of the few that has more than an inch of growth to attain to get to APL.....


 

Don't be sad gforceroy. With as many people in this challenge, there are quite a few of us. So no worries. There will be a few that graduate in the first quarter, but most of us will need a lot longer to get to APL. And we will all be right here hanging out having fun.


----------



## kupenda

I have way more than an inch before I get there! Matter of fact, I dusted a little bit last night and then sorta eyeballed my length. I would say about four inches before I get there in the front. I'm not sure in the back, I haven't straightened in forever and I can't see back there anyway. Oh well


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

gforceroy said:


> After looking at peoples starting pics I think I am one of the few that has more than an inch of growth to attain to get to APL.....


 
gforceroy don't be down and out lady. We're all at different lengths and have different growth rates. We're gonna be here until everyone makes it to APL. We won't leave anyone behind...


----------



## pookaloo83

Yeah, I just do braidouts and twistouts. I think I'll go back to putting mini twists in, but I was in that challenge so long I feel like I need a lil break I guess. Lol it feels good to be free!


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

@[email protected]  And here I was upset before because I couldnt get them in the right position and not tight enough. and then I suddenly got it. If I was to do the back first then I can move to the front have have really good parts and straight rollers.. lol... but It has cut down on the breakage from the pins and hair being caught because hair is every where.


----------



## coolsista-paris

hi ladies!!!!! ive being reading y'all but....as i say i am wayyy so busy. hope you are all fine????!  THANKS FOR YOUR COMMENTS yeahhh let me celebrate this
   at last ! Apl. ok but its not over yet...setbacks can happen easily sooo i gotta take good care of my hair and whole body.

gforceroy : you can make it. i also thought id never get here (actually seeing where i began i should have been apl some time ago)... but anyway, let me not regret anymore. 

im still learning on what my hair like. my new resolution : EAT WELL (lots of veggies & fruits +water + MASSAGING MY SCALP every day. it feels so good and takes the stress of the day away. (DO IT)! helps the hair, helps get stress away...(my job stresses me out like hell, the people there stress me out) ive been having high blood pressure (bad....) anyway WE CAN ALL MAKE IT


----------



## kittenz

faithVA said:


> I'm way to lazy not to protective style. I did a week of twist outs and I was done. When I get home, the last thing I want to do is twist my hair. And when I get up the last thing I want to do, is do anything to my hair. Yesterday I just threw a loc soc over my twists.
> 
> I have already determined that when my hair is longer, it will spend most of its life in a single braid. It will be washed, conditioned and worn in said braid.


I'm lazy too, I twist my hair Friday or Saturday and take them out Sunday night before bed.  Monday-Friday all I do is mist and fluff  No re-twisting everynight for me.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

gforceroy said:


> After looking at peoples starting pics I think I am one of the few that has more than an inch of growth to attain to get to APL.....


 
I have a lot to get to APL but I wont sweat it beacuse the ladies on LHCF are really supportive. I was in this challenge last year and had a huge setback. Now im back again and really going for it. We can be growth buddies and check in with each other.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay! Growth buddies! NewHairWOWeave you gotta be sure to keep her butt chugging along. Rule #1 in this challenge: THINK POSITIVE!!! 

"I will make APL"
"I will swang til I hurt my neck"
"I will be the ish and no one will be able to tell me a THANG!!!"


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

All I keep reminding my self is I need a seamless comb and some bomb deep conditioner that gives me the best slip. I think im going for *Miss Keys 10 en 1 or Silicon Mix, What u ladies think ? I can use suggestions?*


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Haven't used any of those before. Are those the Dominican products that some ladies talk about? I wouldn't even know where to begin when it comes to those products


----------



## indarican

NewHairWOWeave I heard the silicon mix was really good, havent tried it myself. I havent really heard much about the 10 en 1


----------



## indarican

so i finally found a way to tie up my hair for long periods under my wigs and im so freaking excited!!!! i was a bit skeptical last night when i put them in but im so on the banding train. I think ill be able to leave these in for at least two weeks since my real hair never sees the light of day anyway. I can cowash, shampoo and dc in them...so awesome. i finally can really visualize my hair growing. Im so freaking excited!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Keep us posted on how it goes indarican. I saw the pics you posted of it in HYH.


----------



## LadyRaider

I don't think I'm protective styling per se. I have never worn weave and doubt I'd feel comfortable. The one time I got braids (with extensions) I took them out at a day and a half. I have tried wigs, but don't feel comfortable either. 

Still, I try to keep my hair off my shoulders, and try to leave it alone as much as possible. There's a cutie pie here that grew really long hair by wearing updos/puffs. I hope I can do it like she did.


----------



## kittenz

My co-worker just asked to touch my hair She said it looked soft and shiney  Okay, I'm gonna calm down now...

SN: We're friends.


----------



## indarican

kittenz at least she asked...lol and didnt just through her hand all over yo head...lol


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ yea im just posting about it everywhere. im really happy wanted to share...lol


----------



## kittenz

indarican said:


> @kittenz at least she asked...lol and didnt just through her hand all over yo head...lol


 
Very much appreciated (but she knows betta)!  I am just thrilled that someone wanted to touch _MY_ hair!  Still blushing!


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

indarican said:


> @NewHairWOWeave I heard the silicon mix was really good, havent tried it myself. I havent really heard much about the 10 en 1


 



NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Haven't used any of those before. Are those the Dominican products that some ladies talk about? I wouldn't even know where to begin when it comes to those products


 
Yes these are the the products ladies in here are talking about. Im rember them from my days at the salon.. Let me post the question in the Donincan Products post.


----------



## faithVA

kittenz said:


> I'm lazy too, I twist my hair Friday or Saturday and take them out Sunday night before bed. Monday-Friday all I do is mist and fluff  No re-twisting everynight for me.


 
Yeah my ends would act a fool. I can't let them play together more than a day, they start fighting. Maybe when my hair gets longer. My hair doesn't really fluff  My shrinkage is major even after stretched. So after the 2nd day my twist out is just a twa  

We gotta do what we gotta do.


----------



## Khaiya

NikkiQ I've never used the stocking cap, I can keep my roots pretty neat but the ends unravel sometimes so I'm gonna just band them so they don't and that should b fine. May try the cap tho.


----------



## indarican

And i just bought a new wig.... NO MORE SHOPPING TILL MARCH!!!  sheesh im such a wig pj


----------



## TheNDofUO

~Current hair length _CBL_ 
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd _accidentally texlaxed (low porosity hair)_
~APL goal month _July hopefully_
 ~Current Reggie and styling choices _wrap hair weekly. But tend to bun/ponytail instinctively. Shampoo sulfate-free 2x a week (i get dandruff), DC each wash Clarify as needed. Moisturise and seal as often as I remember :$_
~What do you plan on changing (if] anything) to make it to APL? _ just found a good regimen not letting go... _
~Post a beginning picture _Coming in two weeks after touch up._


----------



## newnyer

Hey ladies!  I've missed ya'll!!   My hair has been seriously neglected these past 2 weeks and it's been mad @ me because of it because I'm experiencing a lot more shedding the past few days.  I'm still on vacay visiting fam so I don't have my product stash here. All my Mom has here is M&T which works a bit but I think I need some serious moisture!! I loved my flexi rod set but definitely found that my hair did NOT like the setting lotion she used- my hair was drier than the Sahara & still hasn't recovered even after a cowash. 

Also not helping that I have a good deal of NG and my different textures are fighting like gang members.  I need to find out what to do w/ my hair for the weekend. Have an event & don't want my normal bun PS.  Maybe another try at flexi set on my own or just wash, dc and straighten my roots? Who knows.  Oh & Happy New Year!!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Evolving78

^^^ i would hate to be vacaying (yes i made up a word) at my mommy's house!  she has nothing!  i don't care for anything she uses on her hair.  the only thing i like is her small flat iron.  she goes to the salon weekly, so she doesn't invest in hair products like me.


----------



## TheNDofUO

newnyer said:


> Hey ladies!  I've missed ya'll!!   My hair has been seriously neglected these past 2 weeks and it's been mad @ me because of it because I'm experiencing a lot more shedding the past few days.  I'm still on vacay visiting fam so I don't have my product stash here. All my Mom has here is M&T which works a bit but I think I need some serious moisture!! I loved my flexi rod set but definitely found that my hair did NOT like the setting lotion she used- my hair was drier than the Sahara & still hasn't recovered even after a cowash.
> 
> Also not helping that I have a good deal of NG and my different textures are fighting like gang members.  I need to find out what to do w/ my hair for the weekend. Have an event & don't want my normal bun PS.  Maybe another try at flexi set on my own or just wash, dc and straighten my roots? Who knows.  Oh & Happy New Year!!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide



I would try another flexirod set. If your hair hated the setting lotion maybe you could dilute it? Or just use conditioner and forgo the setting lotion. I use foam wrap and haven't experienceed any problems but our hair is all different so i don't know...


----------



## Evolving78

LadyRaider said:


> I don't think I'm protective styling per se. I have never worn weave and doubt I'd feel comfortable. The one time I got braids (with extensions) I took them out at a day and a half. I have tried wigs, but don't feel comfortable either.
> 
> Still, I try to keep my hair off my shoulders, and try to leave it alone as much as possible. *There's a cutie pie here that grew really long hair by wearing updos/puffs. I hope I can do it like she did.*



that's what i plan on doing, just wearing my hair up with some sort of hair thingy, or updo.
this way i am still protecting it in some kind of way.


----------



## SimJam

Im feeling so positive about reaching APL this year.

This is the year for APL and beyond, we can doooooo it


----------



## EasypeaZee

Okay... Soooo I bought a wig a couple of weeks ago while I still had my braids in and never tried it on until today because as soon as I took it out the box I lost interest  but for some reason I felt like I should give it a chance... Soooo tell me what u think!  lmao







Sorry again about the huge pictures


----------



## SavannahNatural

EasypeaZee said:


> Okay... Soooo I bought a wig a couple of weeks ago while I still had my braids in and never tried it on until today because as soon as I took it out the box I lost interest  but for some reason I felt like I should give it a chance... Soooo tell me what u think!  lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again about the huge pictures



Can you take another pic in more light?  From what I can see (just the bang really) it's cute!  

How do you like it?


----------



## transitioning?

Easypea it looks good to me. Looks real

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ

Saw a really cute phony bun today that I'm dying to get! Just gotta make sure that I get a color to match my hair. Its an odd color.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## skraprchik

gforceroy said:


> After looking at peoples starting pics I think I am one of the few that has more than an inch of growth to attain to get to APL.....



You are not aloooone!  

I definitely am going to take at least 6 months to get there if not more.  I'll be hard core protective styling til it happens.


----------



## Khaiya

^me 3, all of 2 inches to go.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Khaiya said:


> ^me 3, all of 2 inches to go.



I think I have 2-3 inches to go as well!


----------



## EasypeaZee

Lmao it basically is just a bang lol I'll take more pics in the am ladies...  nighty night!


----------



## kupenda

I am wearing a homemade bun again today. Don't want to be bothered by styling. I like lazy hair. My coworkers always compliment me lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GIJane

skraprchik said:


> You are not aloooone!
> 
> I definitely am going to take at least 6 months to get there if not more. I'll be hard core protective styling til it happens.


 


Khaiya said:


> ^me 3, all of 2 inches to go.


 


@[email protected] said:


> I think I have 2-3 inches to go as well!


 
I am right there with you guys. It's crazy cuz when my hair is wet and stretched it looks like I am APL. But when I straighten my hair is like this. 




Picture taken 12-23-11.. Sorry for the big picture.


----------



## lovely_locks

Everyone is so close to apl, but me. I have about 4-5 inches to go!
Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580


----------



## Shelew

I am in not sure how to post beginning pic from phone 

~Current hair length- between SL and APL 
~Relaxed
~APL goal month- April/May
~Current Reggie and styling choices- wash once a week and deep condition. I currently rotate a few products. I use alterna caviar moisturizing poo and conditioner. But I also throw in keracare detangling shampoo or phyto shampoo, and morracan oil, aohsr, aogpb conditioners 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I think I need to narrow down products. January is my test month. Will be protective styling in bun 5 to 6 days a week. Trying to stretch relaxer. I want to narrow down to twice a year. Last one was 12-1-11. Going to try to go until beginning of may prior to bday then again prior to holidays. We will see how that goes


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy Friday ladies!!!

Shelew are you using the LHCF app?


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

lovely_locks I have about that far to go too


----------



## lilyofthenile

I'm about 3 - 5 inches from APL so don't worry! I will give myself about eight months.


----------



## kandegirl

Current hair length: SL (just got a hair cut w/ more cut off than I wanted)
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: relaxed
~APL goal month: Dec 2012--
~Current Reggie and styling choices- wash, DC and set weekly (all aphogee products). Use Indian hair oils too.  But will go back to sew in weaves (done by me-holler at me, I'm licensed!) every 6-8 weeks. Relax every 3-4 months.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Mabye relax sooner b/c my roots keep getting thicker and seems to get thinner every time I get close to apl. Plus my relaxers don't take well anymore. 
~Post a beginning picture

This is a few days after I got it cut. 12-25-2012 starting pic! 
APL or bust!!!!


----------



## caltron

Here's my starting pics. I wish I had had time to take better ones. It looks like I am already APL from the front but about 2-3 inches away in the back. My ends were curled under in the back pic so it's hard to tell.

At my retouch a week ago, my stylist said I needed a protein treatment because my ends were tangly, dry and brittle. Wouldn't that mean that my hair needs more moisture though? I was really bummed out because she gave me a major trim and I had no net growth.  I had set my goal at June 2012, but I may need to set it at Dec 2012 if she keeps trimming like this.

I am really determined to make sure I do a better job with my ends this time around.


----------



## Ogoma

lovely_locks said:


> Everyone is so close to apl, but me. I have about 4-5 inches to go!
> Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580



Same here!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I have about 2" to 2 1/2" to go before I hit APL. I'm hoping to achieve it by April. That might be reaching a bit but I think it can work based on the progress I had from Nov to the end of Dec (2" of growth!) I'm just going to keep doing what I've been doing. I haven't worked all this week so I've just been hanging out at home (sick kiddos) So I've been GHEing all night and day until my DH comes home and then I pull the baggy off . Then I've been M&Sing at night, applying MT and Beemine sulfer serum and water mix to scalp every other night and massaging and just keep my twists pinned and covered. I did a mid-week co-wash on Wednesday as well with MT. My hair is feeling reall moisturized. I'm going to keep this up and see how it goes. I need to invest in some cute hats to protect my hair from the cold weather when I go out. Then I'll only have my hair uncovered for a few hours in the evening when the hubby is home, at work, and at church. I'll check at the end of this month and see if this helped with retention at all since that's my problem.


----------



## CHANNYY

Hey Ladies,

Count me in on this challenge! 
~Current hair length
My hair is a lil past shoulder length!! 
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
My hair is relaxed
~APL goal month
12/31/2011...need to get this whole regime down to a science

~Current Reggie and styling choices
I wash 1x/week: I co-wash 1x/week
DC 1x/week: I do a protein treatment 1x/ month
Moisturize and seal daily:
I baggy 3 nights a week for 2 to three hours
Right now I'm bunning since I hear people have had the most success, but I next month
I will install a sew-in!! Its all about trial in error for me. I just trying to that balance the first couple of months its why I have set my goal date of 12-31-2012

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
My products if I notice they are not working for me. Also my protective styles
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## CHANNYY

skraprchik said:


> You are not aloooone!
> 
> I definitely am going to take at least 6 months to get there if not more.  I'll be hard core protective styling til it happens.


No I have a long ways to go

Hoping I will be their by end year


----------



## Khaiya

Ok, after looking at growth charts and other ppl's hair, i realize my growth really sucked this year! I should have been BSL by now! I know i did a lot of slacking and trimming but still! I'm just a little past where i was at the start of 2011  Definitely have to buck up this year and really focus.


----------



## faithVA

Khaiya said:


> Ok, after looking at growth charts and other ppl's hair, i realize my growth really sucked this year! I should have been BSL by now! I know i did a lot of slacking and trimming but still! I'm just a little past where i was at the start of 2011  Definitely have to buck up this year and really focus.


 
I feel the same way Khaiya. Let's just forget 2011. 2012 is brand new for us. So let's make every inch count.


----------



## NikkiQ

2012 is the year to do the damn thing. I'm in it to win it! I will be APL by the summer and BSL by December. I'm calling it....NOW!


----------



## Khaiya

Yeh let's get it! Everytime I come in here I wanna give myself a scalp massage, lol


----------



## skraprchik

I got my weave installed today, so I won't be able to obsess over my hair as much, .


----------



## NikkiQ

My twists are a week old today 

But I noticed last night that they are starting to slowly come apart from the root. Like they just wanna turn into a twists out. I just took them apart one by one and retwisted them. They gotta last me another week or so.


----------



## LoveCraze

Ugh how did I miss this thread? Please add me to the challenge.


~Current hair length
_I'm a little past shoulder length. _

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
_I'm natural_

~APL goal month
_I want to be APL by June._

~Current Reggie and styling choices
_I wash and DC with steam 1X a week. I wear twists about 4 times a week depending on my work schedule. _
_I also henna as needed. _
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
_I plan to trim more regularly and I also want to incorporate a little more heat to my regimen via blow dry and or flat ironing occassionally._

~Post a beginning picture

_My December length check after a trim._



 Excuse my bantu knots.


----------



## kittenz

Welcome StephElise !!! Looks like you'll be graduating soon!


----------



## pookaloo83

Looking at stephelise's pics make me think I got a long way to go! Dammit!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I know right?!  I'm going hide in the corner now.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I'm calling BSL in 2012! It's about time I got really serious about my hair. No more setbacks, slacking or doing things that I just KNOW are not good for my hair! I could be MBL by now if I had acted right...so frustrating!


----------



## LoveCraze

pookaloo83 said:


> Looking at stephelise's pics make me think I got a long way to go! Dammit!


 


NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I know right?!  I'm going hide in the corner now.


  What are ya'll talking bout??? You have to remember I'll be 3 years natural in March so um... I don't know... I'm thinking I'm behind on growth. I just try not to look/watch it so close and enjoy wearing my hair.


----------



## pookaloo83

StephElise said:


> What are ya'll talking bout??? You have to remember I'll be 3 years natural in March so um... I don't know... I'm thinking I'm behind on growth. I just try not to look/watch it so close and enjoy wearing my hair.




You mean 2 yrs right?


----------



## NikkiQ

Question for the ladies:

Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?

Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?


----------



## bibs

I got my last relaxer March 2010, so almost 2 years post. I bc'd September 12, 2010.

Sent from my Droid Incredible II


----------



## kristaa.10

I'm about nine months post BC and ill be 2 months post relaxer at the end of January!


----------



## LoveCraze

pookaloo83 said:


> You mean 2 yrs right?


 
pookaloo83 No I mean 3 years because I stopped getting relaxers in March of 2009 and I BC'ed in April 2010.  So that's almost 2 years all natural (no relaxed ends)  but 3 years of natural hair growth.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll be 1 year post BC on Feb 25th and 2 years post relaxer April 23rd

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## AryaStarr258

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?



I usually only go about 16 weeks between relaxers, but more recently I tried stretching for 24 weeks. It made my hhj a lot less stressful. Just leave it alone and let it grow for a while. I maintained my new growth by keeping myself in buns and using shampoo (pantene's relaxed and natural line) that I know both of my textures love. I think I may stretch for that long this time around. I just haven't decided yet....


----------



## TruMe

I'm running up on 8 months post BC and about a year and a half post relaxer.


----------



## kupenda

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?





I usually go about three months between touch ups. I enjoy stretching. I cowash and DC more often and wear my hair pulled back or in a braidout. Recently, despite self relaxing, I haven't felt like going to the salon. So I wear my half wig or a bun with ORS Smooth n Hold Pudding. I put my scarf on overnight and my hair stays down all day


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

I stopped relaxing October of 2009 and bc'd April 21st or 22nd (I forget the date right now) of 2010.


----------



## Darenia

Last relaxer 1 1/2 years ago and 5 months post BC.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I'm 18 months post bc. It'll be two years in june.


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> ... My last relaxer was in June 2008, I transitioned with individuals from October 2008 to August 2009.  All of my relaxed hair was cut off in August 2009 ... I've been natural since! Wow Nikki, I didn't realize how long it has been since my last relaxer girlfriend- thanx for making me think.
> 
> Nf
> 
> Sent from my Devour using Devour


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?



I"ll be 1 year post relaxer on Monday!! ***Woop, woop!!***
I BCed on Nov. 25th so I'm not even 2 month post BC yet.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

they arrived!!!! I got my nioxin pills today!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I ordered some yesterday myself!!


----------



## skraprchik

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?



Natural here: I'm 18 months post-BC where I cut down to 1/2 in of hair.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Why did my 10 year old tell me I was cheating with the hair growing thing because I am going to be taking Nioxin,  Dayum does everyone have to have an opinion Let me find out my son is a sideline natural nazi


NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I ordered some yesterday myself!!


----------



## Khaiya

I started growing my hair out October '09 and BC'd October '10


----------



## KaramelKutie803

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> *Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?*
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?


 

2 years post relaxer, 10 months post BC on the 19th of this month


----------



## bedhair29

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?



Im trying my first ever long time stretch, usually I go for 10-12 weeks, this time im planning on 6 months and I am 11 weeks and a days post relaxer right now. To help with NG I moisturize it every night and morning and wear my hair up so I dont mess with it

Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## Ogoma

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?



My last relaxer was September 2010 and I cut off my relaxed hair June 2011. Since I was stupid and didn't allow the stylist to shape my hair at that time, I had to get about an inch cut off to shape it up October 2011. I am marking my progress by my last relaxer date so September 2012 would be 2 years and I am curious to see what progress, if any, I would have made.


----------



## Evallusion

I'm 11 weeks into my transition and my roots are woofin.  Therefore, I decided to get braided back up again.  Me likey!


----------



## kupenda

New length pics. I hope you can see it. My SO's head left all these shadows on my back. Had me thinking my skin was changing colors










Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?





I've been natural for 6 years, 2 months.  My most recent chop, however, was in 2009.  : )


----------



## youwillrise

I just realized this was in a challenge thread I'm not even apart of lol...but uhhhh...it wazs fun answering the question anyway.  : P


----------



## Aggie

I took my weave down today bu tdid not do any length checking - won't be doing those until next month.....maybe. I will however be weaing a wig for the next 2-4 weeks. I have not yet decided how long.


----------



## Charla

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?



It's been 14.5 months since my last relaxer!  (Wow, I can hardly believe that!)

And it's been 10 months since I BCd.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?



I am 16 months natural (and just barely SL, but that's my fault )

I put my twists in today, and plan on keeping them in for at least 7 days, I am in the CnG challenge and when tax time rolls around (broke student alert ) I will get some Senegalese Twists put in and try and keep them in for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ

Idk if my twists are gonna last 2 weeks guys. Even under my wigs,they're still coming apart. Does anyone have tips on products to use to make them last longer?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## GIJane

youwillrise said:


> I just realized this was in a challenge thread I'm not even apart of lol...but uhhhh...it wazs fun answering the question anyway. : P


 

LOL  youwillrise... It's all good.  We appreciate your input anyway.  Thanks.


----------



## NikkiQ

youwillrise said:


> I just realized this was in a challenge thread I'm not even apart of lol...but uhhhh...it wazs fun answering the question anyway.  : P



 I just saw this 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

this wash day I washed with did a protein treatment/acv rinse/ then TE Mud Wash.

 For the protein treatment i used an egg,2 tbls of coconut oil and about half the can of coconut milk. I loved results. I will post pics later  it's not letting me use the attachment feature right now 

I'm rocking two strand twists for the rest of the week.


----------



## HauteHippie

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?



I'm relaxed now and try to go 12 - 14 weeks between relaxers. I want to make it every 4 months instead of every 3 in 2012.

I'm still learning how to work with the 2 textures when I have a lot of new growth, but I only had problems after that first relaxer. Now, I think I'm okay. I am a huge fan of silk dreams products and it helps to keep my hair soft. I'm half wigging it until at least my birthday, so no styling issues.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## lilyofthenile

Putting in my yarn braids. I hope to get an inch growth in eight weeks. So I'll be upping my water in take, upping protein, reducing coffee to about three times a week, I'll be tea rinsing and doing scalp massages and regular cleansing and conditioning.


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?


Last relaxer was on May 2010 so 1 year and 8 months. I cut off the relaxed ends in November of the same year making it 1 year 2 months post chop.

I'm making a comeback from protein overload. My hair feels almost normal again. Thank goodness. Starting tomorrow I won't be able to focus so much on my hair but that's a good thing since this hair obsession needs to stop. No more hands in hair syndrome or constant length checks. Hopefully, when I do get a chance to play in my hair again I would have made APL.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

last relaxer March 2007.  Fully Natural September 2007.


----------



## GIJane

Last texlaxed in August. Not 4 sure when the next one.


----------



## NikkiQ

I wanna break out a new wig. The one I've been rockin took its last breath yestrday. May she rest in piece.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## zoeyy

In June 2012 I'll be 2 years post relaxer, I didn't even BC, my relaxed hair was so overprocessed and damaged , that it broke all off by itself 
Now I'm all natural. I just chopped my relaxed ends from time to time evil:


----------



## orangepeel

I dread detangling, it has become "easier" as it has gotten longer but I hate it. 

I bought Aubrey Organics products today (the two popular conditioners). So far I like them, but my hair is still wet so who knows I will feel when it dries out.

Also, what is the difference between taking biotin and the nioxin pills?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Biotin vitamins are just strictly biotin. Nioxin is more of a multi-vitamin with a few other goodies in them along with biotin.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ said:


> I wanna break out a new wig. The one I've been rockin took its last breath yestrday. May she rest in piece.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 it is so sad when a good wig dies too soon   sorry I am a cryer lol 



zoeyy said:


> In June 2012 I'll be 2 years post relaxer, I didn't even BC, my relaxed hair was so overprocessed and damaged , that it broke all off by itself
> Now I'm all natural. I just chopped my relaxed ends from time to time evil:


this happened to me!! i thought i was the only one.  fortunatle i had about 3 inches of natural hair to work with


----------



## TheNDofUO

A few days ago I tried my first twist out - FAIL.
I simply bunned through the week and am very excited to wash today (last wash pre-relaxer)
No pictures can come till my PC is fixed because my phone isn't THAT hi-tech
My new growth is crazy. I think I'm a 4a/b/c I have it all in there and I struggle to ponytail it dry. I look ear length with my hair down but I'm collarbone length! Can't wait for relaxer my hair is starting yo break.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Heres my hair as of today. I lightly blow my hair out today. 
Dont mind my fatt back lol 
Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


----------



## pookaloo83

Evallusion said:


> I'm 11 weeks into my transition and my roots are woofin.  Therefore, I decided to get braided back up again.  Me likey!



Evallusion transition? You relaxed at some point? I'm waaayyyy outta the loop!


----------



## Loves Harmony

So.... I cut my ends last night. Today i had use a protein dc to prepoo AO protein con, wash with ORS shampoo, dc with KB DC, leave in Pura body hair lotion, then lightly blow dry.... Oh yea i seal my ends with Amazing Botanical pumpkin pomade.


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ i finally bit the bullet and bought that La Jay wig. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?


 
Im 2 years and 1 month post BC


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:


> NikkiQ i finally bit the bullet and bought that La Jay wig. Can't wait to get my hands on it.



bajandoc86 yay!! You're gonna love it 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## kupenda

Planning a yummy DC for tonight before going back in my PS for the week. I haven't decided between a bun or half wig. Idk yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion

pookaloo83 said:


> Evallusion transition? You relaxed at some point? I'm waaayyyy outta the loop!



Yup, I relaxed back in October.  My relaxed hair is cool but I miss my natural hair.  I guess its true what _they_ say, "Sometimes you don't know how much of a good thing you've got until its gone."  I'm transitioning back to natural with the Crown & Glory Method.  So far so good.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm going back to my trusty cornrows. And to incorporate heat into my reggie a bit more, I'm gonna have them done once a month on blown out hair


----------



## Evolving78

i am trying to stretch my touchup to 12 weeks, but i usually like to go for 8 weeks.  i'm on week five post touchup.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?


 

My last relaxer will be 4 years ago next month. I didn't realize I was BC'ing, I wasn't interested in a HHJ I just knew that chemicals were frying my hair and I always wanted a cute sassy cut so I chopped it after having about 2-3" of new growth already and had the cutest hair cut. That was 3 and a half years ago. That's why I am so frustrated about my length now. I didn't know about HHJ's and LHCF and YouTube. I just did whatever to my hair and it continued to break off and grow what I thought to be very slowly (not realizing it was breaking almost as fast as it was growing!) I didn't start my HHJ until about a year and a half ago and then slacked off alot , lost of lot of hair, and have been back on hardcore since last August when I realized my hair was the same length as it was the year before! :imstupid:


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

NikkiQ said:


> I wanna break out a new wig. The one I've been rockin took its last breath yestrday. May she rest in piece.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
 I about died laughing at your last sentence. I had to cut loose my half wig I was sportin' all summer a couple months ago and I was sad too. Where do you find your wigs? I have a hard time finding anything I like that don't look wig-ish and fake.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm baggying at the moment with Henna Wax Treatment and Elasta QP DPR 11 and coconut oil. I shampooed with neutralising shampoo so I could clarify for my relaxer and also regulate the pH of my hair in one step.


----------



## NikkiQ

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I about died laughing at your last sentence. I had to cut loose my half wig I was sportin' all summer a couple months ago and I was sad too. *Where do you find your wigs?* I have a hard time finding anything I like that don't look wig-ish and fake.


 
9 times out of 10, I order from Hairsisters. I can usually figure out if I can work with the wig or if it looks too fake, ya know? If you ever need help choosing wigs, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?



I know I'm late but...
In the past I've gone about 8-9 weeks in between touch ups but since my HHJ I've tried to stretch more often by a few weeks.  This time around I plan on getting my touch up after 13 weeks. Not really a "stretch" in comparison to some LHCF ladies, but I haven't really learned how to deal w/ a lot of NG yet w/o breakage so until then...I'll keep it a 3 month stretch max.

As of now I'm going back to cowashing for moisture every few days & right back into a bun into my touch up. Can't be bothered w/ too much detangling. Lol
Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## newnyer

kupenda said:


> @newnyer how cute! I love it!! What color rods were used?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Girl WHY am I JUST now answering your question?!  I used the purple rods.  Bought 5 packs I think (comes w/ about 10 rods per pack) but only used 4....I have a small pin head.  LOL.  

Did an impromptu set on my own 2 days ago using only about 10 rods total so the i had slightly looser curls...but it came out nice.  I used only leave in conditioner instead of the setting lotion, so my curls didn't stay in as long as the last time, but my ends felt SO much more moisturized.


----------



## lovely_locks

My hair has been breaking so much this past week. I felt that I was doing so good too. My ends have been looking and feeking great, and I have not been using heat.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I'm so discouraged when it comes to straightening. But I need to trim. Any naturals trim without straightening?


----------



## faithVA

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I'm so discouraged when it comes to straightening. But I need to trim. Any naturals trim without straightening?


 
Because I wear twist and twists out 85% of the time I don't bother to straighten my hair before dusting. I don't need my hair to be even at this point and cutting off 1/4" to 1/2" isn't going to make my hair look lopsided. 

I have dusted my hair in twists or in little small sections.

If you are going to take off more than 1/2" you may want to straighten. If not just dust your ends in small sections.


----------



## kittenz

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I'm so discouraged when it comes to straightening. But I need to trim. Any naturals trim without straightening?


@LuvlyRain3 Nonie does and a few other who trim in twist. I plan to when I do my first trim as a natural later this month.


----------



## pookaloo83

Ive ben wearing a braidout for 6 days with no combing. Just taking big pieces and rebraiding at night. So last night I devised to detangle my braid out a bit with my shower comb and a spritz of water. I didn't lose much heir. I think the hair I lost was shed hair and it was about the size of a quarter. I thinkvi may wash on Wednesday my hair is a lil itchy but I think I can get away without washing for 2 weeks.


----------



## klsjackson

*Current hair length
Between SL and APL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Relaxed
APL goal month
June 2012
Current Reggie and styling choices
Shampoo and DC weekly and rollerset
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I plan to only rollerset no direct heat
Post a beginning picture*
*I will post later.*


----------



## kittenz

pookaloo83 said:


> Ive ben westing a braidout fir 6 days with no combing. Just taking big pieces and rebraiding at night. So last night I devised to detangle my braid out a bit with my shower comb and a spritz of water. I didn't lose much heir. I think the hair I lost was shed hair and it was about the size of a quarter. *I thinkvi may wash on Wednesday my hair is a lil itchy but I think I can get away without washing for 2 weeks*.


I'm jealous of people who can do this. I haven't been able to go past a week w/o washing in forever. If I try you can visibly see gunk on top of my hair and if I scratch I get build-up under my nails


----------



## faithVA

Put my hair in curly 2 strand twists in the front and a bun in the back. I am looking forward to APL length hair. I think that will give me a very nice bun that is easy to tuck. 

I will but the back in two strand twists tonight when I get home. 

Think I will cowash mid-week to keep my scalp clean and to add more moisture to my hair. Now that I can bun the back I think cowashing mid-week will be doable.


----------



## kittenz

faithVA said:


> *Put my hair in curly 2 strand twists in the front and a bun in the back.* I am looking forward to APL length hair. I think that will give me a very nice bun that is easy to tuck.
> 
> I will but the back in two strand twists tonight when I get home.
> 
> Think I will cowash mid-week to keep my scalp clean and to add more moisture to my hair. Now that I can bun the back I think cowashing mid-week will be doable.


That sounds cute. And it's perfect if you can't finish twisting in one day.  I'll remember this when my hair is long enough to bun.


----------



## NikkiQ

lovely_locks said:


> My hair has been breaking so much this past week. I felt that I was doing so good too. My ends have been looking and feeking great, and I have not been using heat.


 
lovely_locks what has your reggie been looking like lately? Have you changed anything that might cause the breakage? Let's get to the bottom of this so we can nip this in the bud for you now.


----------



## pookaloo83

kittenz said:


> I'm jealous of people who can do this. I haven't been able to go past a week w/o washing in forever. If I try you can visibly see gunk on top of my hair and if I scratch I get build-up under my nails



I'm usually like this too! But this time around its not like that for some reason. I'm one of those people who has to wash weekly, but ive been using less product this time around, and also just applying product to my hair and not letting it get too close to my scalp.


----------



## sweet_silvia88

Current hair length
*SL *

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Natural*

APL goal month
*December 2012*

Current Reggie and styling choices
*Moisturize daily, Apply any growth aid i have @ the moment, taking biotin,MSM till i run out of them, use heat occasionally*

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*Not flatironing for a while 0_o*

Post a beginning picture


----------



## kittenz

@pookaloo83 I may try using less product because as much as I like doing my hair it would be nice to not HAVE to wash it (esp. in the winter)


----------



## Ntrlmystik

My starting length Dec 2011


----------



## kittenz

I've been relaxer free for 1 year!!! It doesn't seem that long ago now but I know it would have been near impossible to do without everything I learned here.  I tried to transition before, years ago before I knew of LHCF and threw in the towel after 6 ROUGH months.  I had no idea what to do or use.  Fast foward to now after my easy breezy 10.5 month transition to my big head of curls, waves and kinks.  I love it!!  THANK YOU to everyone who shared any type of information here and on YT and thank you to everyone who asked the questions I didn't even know to ask but benefited from! I owe you my hair (but you aint gettin it!!) 

_***folds speech, hands over mic, exits stage left***_


----------



## indarican

I miss my hair, no more wigs for a bit.


----------



## NikkiQ

Congrats kittenz!!! You'll see that the time will fly by and before you know it, you'll be 1 year post BC too.

indarican what's going on with the wigs? You wearing full caps, halfies, or LFs?


----------



## LuvlyRain3

faithVA kittenz thanks maybe ill try trimming in twists. i think thats how kinkycurlyqueen said that she trims her hair in one of her vids.


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ full caps and LF, I just figured out that the lace from the LF is cutting my skin, so if its doing that on my skin it must be shredding up my hair... I wear them as halfies, and the full wig I just dont feel comfortable in. The only wigs i really feel comfy in is HW. But its the styling under that is the pain in my booty right now. I got paranoid with the banding thing, thought my hair would break off at the ponytail site. Its just all too much, i think ima do some buns and some hat days, until i can figure out what to do with my hair under the hw.


----------



## pookaloo83

Twisting my hair as we speak. My scalp starting to itch a bit, but I'm not gonna wash till Friday at least! Behave Scalp! Behave!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed my twists tonight. They already look a hot mess so I don't care. I'll be taking them out on wash day and prepping my hair for cornrows. I'm gonna start keeping a hair journal so I can keep track of what treatments I've done and when it's time for a trim or dusting.


----------



## Evolving78

i feel like cutting my hair.  not hacking it off, but give it more of a style.  like cut off 2 inches and cut my bangs.  since it seems like it is more like my layers are growing out instead of giving my length.  plus i want to color it jet black to hide all of my "flyaways" from my detangling nightmares from being natural.

i know this is the APL challenge, but i don't like being limited to doing one thing with my hair to get me to my goal.  i like to change it up.  that's why i loved letting someone take of it for me.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Well im sitting here dc my hair. I believe i keep the protein dc on to long sunday which made my hair extra hard. I will continue to dc until my hair is soft again.


----------



## itsjusthair88

So I took some pictures to look at my twists for some inspiration and the *exact* opposite happened! I am soooo much farther from APL then I thought I am changing my goal month to December (wah wah waaaah) anyway, here are the pics for you to see!

Here are the discouraging pictures:


----------



## indarican

itsjusthair88  dont be discouraged, its probably alot longer then you can see since it is in twist, you probably have some shrinkage going on.


----------



## NikkiQ

ITA with indarican. Twists aren't really showing your true length no matter how much you stretched your hair prior to twisting. Unless you do a pull test or even flat iron a piece, you won't really know.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> ITA with @indarican. Twists aren't really showing your true length no matter how much you stretched your hair prior to twisting. Unless you do a pull test or even flat iron a piece, you won't really know.


 
I agree, itsjusthair88 you can't really tell your length with twists. In your picture you have twists that hang past SL, so you can't be too far away from APL. You may want to just do a stretch test next time you wash. That will give you some idea. It's not really accurate either but its better than twists.

When I finally straightened for SL, my twists were just at the nape of my neck but when I straightened it actually passed my shoulder. 

Just keep on going you will be fine.


----------



## Shelew

NikkiQ said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!!
> 
> Shelew are you using the LHCF app?



Hi NikkiQ Yes I use the iPhone app.


----------



## growbaby

I am weaved up with my 1st full weave  !! I figured this is the only way I could keep my hands OUT of my precious hair.


----------



## AryaStarr258

I'm gonna stop taking my vitamins for a while. I think they're starting to shorten my menstrual, and that makes me nervous...

In other news, I am 7 weeks post and loving the feel of my new growth. I know it's not much, but just the fact that it's there -- it's comforting to know my hair is growing.


----------



## indarican

Hey guys, do you think wearing hats, (the beret kind) to work is unprofessional?


----------



## AryaStarr258

indarican said:


> Hey guys, do you think wearing hats, (the beret kind) to work is unprofessional?



That depends on where you work. If it's corporate, it's probably a bad idea. If not, go for it!


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah it really does depend on the type of environment you work in. I work in an office building that isn't very strict on attire. As long as you don't come in here with a t-shirt and jeans on, you're fine. So a hat (beret,beanie,etc.) are fine.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahh screw it. I'm washing my hair today and taking these twists out. IDK if these suckas can last til Saturday


----------



## tiffjust2002

is it too late to join this challenge?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Not at all!!! Everyone is welcomed until the end the challenge


----------



## kittenz

My hair feels reallllllly dry today.  I noticed yesterday so I moisturized and baggied last night but it's still very dry.  UGH!  It's never felt like this...


----------



## itsjusthair88

indarican said:


> itsjusthair88  dont be discouraged, its probably alot longer then you can see since it is in twist, you probably have some shrinkage going on.



Thanks, my hair was blowdried, not stretched, though, so it can't be shrinkage 



NikkiQ said:


> ITA with indarican. Twists aren't really showing your true length no matter how much you stretched your hair prior to twisting. Unless you do a pull test or even flat iron a piece, you won't really know.



I blowdried my hair, this is it's "true" length sad



faithVA said:


> I agree, itsjusthair88 you can't really tell your length with twists. In your picture you have twists that hang past SL, so you can't be too far away from APL. You may want to just do a stretch test next time you wash. That will give you some idea. It's not really accurate either but its better than twists.
> 
> When I finally straightened for SL, my twists were just at the nape of my neck but when I straightened it actually passed my shoulder.
> 
> Just keep on going you will be fine.



Thanks a ton, I'm sure I'll be fine; I'm just upset with my progress (or lack thereof). 

I really am still not having a good hair week...I am getting either a weave or putting in extension twists, because every short cut I see is looking real  right now...


----------



## Imani

I think I might be APL or at least very close. I was supposed to do another length check on NYE. But I decided I didn't want to straighten my hair. So I won't be doing another length check til April.  Surely by then I will definitely be APL.


----------



## tiredbeauty

NikkiQ said:


> Question for the ladies:
> 
> Naturals- How many months/years post BC are you?
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed-How long in between touch ups do you normally go? Are you a stretcher? What do you do to help maintain your NG?



I'm texlaxed with relaxed ends - I go 6 months between touch-ups but I may go longer because my hair is too ridiculously manageable (which to me isn't a good thing, cause I think my hair isn't growing )...

What I do with my NG - I DC on Friday overnight into Sat with my homemade DC (Queen Helen cholesterol, Silkience conditioner, Queen Helen jojoba hot oil, & V05 conditioner..I've been putting Wave Nouveau in because I'm trying to get rid of it)

I co-wash on Wed with V05 moisture milks

on both days, my leave-in is Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioning Repair Cream, then I flat twist with wet hair and repeat the Wed & Sat.

When I feel I need protein, my DC is Mayo, an Egg and oil, overnight


----------



## tiffjust2002

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Not at all!!! Everyone is welcomed until the end the challenge


 

Woohoo!

Okay here I go:
~SL I guess
~Natural
~APL goal month (That's a tough one let's say June/July)
~Wash once a week, DC after every wash PS 90% of the time, Clarify once a month, trim every 3 months
~I don't plan on changing nothing, I think what I am doing is working for me 
~Post a beginning picture

I can't post my dumb pic so I'll do it later


----------



## pookaloo83

pookaloo83 said:


> Ok I just flatironed my hair so I'll use this as my starting pic.



If you had to guess when do You think I'll make APL? I have not set a month cause I don't wanna be pissed if I pick June and I'm not there yet.


----------



## Aggie

everyday wash and go's. I can only do these every now and then for emergency reasons only. I got my hair cut today and I cut it really short in an attempt to get rid of the ssk's and split ends. I may have about 2" of hair left on my head and I  it.

Sooooooooooo I guess I need to post a new starting pic, eh? 

Hmmm, I think I need to go join the SL challenge now.


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> If you had to guess when do You think I'll make APL? I have not set a month cause I don't wanna be pissed if I pick June and I'm not there yet.


 
pookaloo83 I would say around May or June. You look maybe 2" away so for that extra cushion of a month or 2 would work out just perfect


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 said:


> Thanks,* my hair was blowdried, not stretched, though, so it can't be shrinkage*
> 
> 
> 
> *I blowdried my hair, this is it's "true" length* sad
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton, I'm sure I'll be fine; I'm just upset with my progress (or lack thereof).
> 
> I really am still not having a good hair week...I am getting either a weave or putting in extension twists, because every short cut I see is looking real  right now...


 
If you put any product on your hair to help your twists last and to keep them moisturized, I'm sure they shrunk some. I did a set of twists on my blown out hair before and mine shrunk up to EL by the time I was done applying product.


----------



## Evolving78

i used the relaxer application method to apply my conditioner to dry hair this evening.  i am sitting under the dryer with it now.  my new growth really needed me to do it that way, since i am coloring. my hair Jet Black and straightening it for a trim.  my mommy is going to do it for me and she better not cut off too much!

i hope my hair turns out nice from my flat ironing session.  i got a heat protectant spray and i am going to try Paul Mitchell's Super Skinny Serum.  i wanted to cut my bangs, but i will wait until i make my first goal and do it for my birthday.

i am going to try cross wrapping tonight too.  i bought one of those wrap things to help hold the hair in place and i bought another satin scarf.  my pink one was busted looking.


----------



## Darenia

Okay...I said I wasn't going to change a thing with my regimen, but this winter weather is doing a number on my hair.  So as much as I love my W&Gs I may have to hang them up for awhile.


----------



## lilyofthenile

I finished my yarn braids a few days ago. I'll post pics in the afternoon if I don't forget or if I'm not too busy. I'm glad I can just hide my hair now. I hope unraveling the braids in about 6 to 8 weeks will give me at least an inch! Also am waiting for JBCO Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil to come through. My edges need work. And I'm also upping my water intake. Need to drop the coffee though, maybe after my exams.


----------



## theneolution

~Current hair length - Neck Length

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Transitioning 8 months relaxer free.

~APL goal month - I know APL is probably unrealistic for me by the end of this year, but I want to give it a go anyway, goal month: Dec 2012

~Current Reggie and styling choices - Since I am transitioning from relaxed hair, I use a lot of low manipulation styles ranging between twist outs and perm rod sets.  I pre-poo with Hairveda Vatika Frosting, co-wash with multiple different conditioners (AOHSR, Giovanni, HE HH, etc.) and clarify monthly.  Recently been using Aphogee 2-minute reconstructor before deep conditioning with Mixed Silk (Mixed Chicks knock off).  Minimal heat, will straighten every 1-2 months.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - Drinking more water, taking my multi-vitamins, exercise, and continuing to use less and less heat.

~Post a beginning picture - (my computer trashed a couple of pictures, but this is a decent starting one for now)






Happy growing to all you ladies!!


----------



## 3jsmom

Just dropping by to say hello, I have been moisturizing daily and ponytail the past few days. I co-washed tonight and roller set, I am going to sit under the dryer for 40 mins.

Sent from my HTC SHIFT


----------



## SavannahNatural

tiredbeauty said:


> I'm texlaxed with relaxed ends - I go 6 months between touch-ups but I may go longer because my hair is too ridiculously manageable (which to me isn't a good thing, cause I think my hair isn't growing )...
> 
> What I do with my NG - I DC on Friday overnight into Sat with my homemade DC (Queen Helen cholesterol, Silkience conditioner, Queen Helen jojoba hot oil, & V05 conditioner..I've been putting Wave Nouveau in because I'm trying to get rid of it)
> 
> I co-wash on Wed with V05 moisture milks
> 
> on both days, my leave-in is Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioning Repair Cream, then I flat twist with wet hair and repeat the Wed & Sat.
> 
> *When I feel I need protein, my DC is Mayo, an Egg and oil, overnight*




I just did the same thing (bolded) but couldn't do it overnight because it was to runny and I was nervous of how stiff my hair would come out.  Plus the conditioning cap elastic I was using was done for.

What oil do you use and what's your follow up for moisture?

This is my first time making the concoction and I'm not 100% I would do it again.


----------



## SavannahNatural

NikkiQ said:


> If you put any product on your hair to help your twists last and to keep them moisturized, I'm sure they shrunk some. I did a set of twists on my blown out hair before and mine shrunk up to EL by the time I was done applying product.



itsjusthair88
Definitely will see shrinkage, especially if you maintain a moisture level and don't purposefully stretch your twists daily.  

I would say just take it slow!  Typically if there's a "slow growth" period you'll end up with a growth spurt!  Just keep reminding yourself that it's just hair! (like your username)


----------



## SavannahNatural

kittenz said:


> My hair feels reallllllly dry today.  I noticed yesterday so I moisturized and baggied last night but it's still very dry.  UGH!  It's never felt like this...



You might have to do a protein treatment followed up with a moisturizing DC to allow your hair to accept the moisture.

I know also, some oils can coat the hair in a way that makes it look extra shiny, but dry at the same time!

I had this problem when I started my transition the second time around.

I thought all oils would penetrate, and over did it on coconut oil, i think it was.  My hair was dry (as in not wet) and I thought this oil would be a great moisturizer.  When it didn't feel moisturized I continued to put it on my hair.   What was I thinking?

Anyway, back to the point, protein and then moisturizing DC should help.  And if not then back track to how it felt before you did _____ (you fill in the blank).

HTH


----------



## SavannahNatural

growbaby said:


> I am weaved up with my 1st full weave  !! I figured this is the only way I could keep my hands OUT of my precious hair.




Um, so you know you gotta post pics, right?!


----------



## texasqt

I'd like to join but I can't 'thanks' thru my phone. 

~Current hair length = Almost APL

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd = Natural who straightens 95% of the time. 

~APL goal month = April maybe

~Current Reggie and styling choices = Shampoo once a month; DC weekly; flat iron weekly; moisturize, seal, and wrap nightly; exercise; eat healthy (increase lean protein and try to eat 6 fruits and veggies per day). 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? = I might start bunning otherwise nothing.

~Post a beginning picture






See y'all in...
March 31st
June 30th
September 30th
December 31st​


----------



## NikkiQ

texasqt said:


> I'd like to join but I can't 'thanks' thru my phone.
> 
> ~Current hair length = Almost APL
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd = Natural who straightens 95% of the time.
> 
> ~APL goal month = April maybe
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices = Shampoo once a month; DC weekly; flat iron weekly; moisturize, seal, and wrap nightly; exercise; eat healthy (increase lean protein and try to eat 6 fruits and veggies per day).
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? = I might start bunning otherwise nothing.
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See y'all in...
> March 31st
> June 30th
> September 30th
> December 31st​



texasqt you're gonna be APL MUCH sooner than April lady. You're already grazing APL now!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NaturalfienD

kittenz said:


> My hair feels reallllllly dry today.  I noticed yesterday so I moisturized and baggied last night but it's still very dry.  UGH!  It's never felt like this...



... do you think sealing your hair with grease/pomade would help with dryness? Overly porous hair maybe? ...

Sent from my Devour using Devour


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I GHE'd last night and left the baggie on my hair all day today until about 5pm. My hair loves this!


----------



## Evolving78

i had the best flat ironing session ever on my own!  i had so much bounce and swing.  i am very fond of that Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum.  i wish i was able to take a picture.  my phone was dead. i;m going to try to take one in the morning or have my SO do it!  i crossed wrapped my hair, so i can't wait to see how it turns out in the morning.  even though i'm not APL yet, that was a lot of hair to work with.  i also got some good scissor and gave myself a much needed trim.


----------



## GIJane

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I GHE'd last night and left the baggie on my hair all day today until about 5pm. My hair loves this!


 
JustGROWwithIt - I did the same thing. I sprayed my hair w/ water, AVJ and castor oil.  Then I put brahmi oil over it. I will baggy for approximately 24 hrs. Then will wash it out with my pooh bar. Then DC with my heat cap.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Any of you ladies that are natural have thin/fine hair? My hair was fine when relaxed and still a bit on the fine side. When doing twist outs how many twists do you place in your hair? My twist outs always look kind of funny looking. I'm still in the process of trying to perfect them.


----------



## HauteHippie

@[email protected] said:


> You might have to do a protein treatment followed up with a moisturizing DC to allow your hair to accept the moisturure



I agree. I had a similar problem a few months back. I'd taken protein treatments out of my reggie years ago (hence my lack of ends). My hair was suddenly superdry. I tried everything, but protein. Finally decided to give it a shot. At that point it couldn't hurt. I did an ACV rinse, then did the protein treatment, followed by a DC. My hair felt so much better.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## kittenz

@[email protected] said:


> You might have to do a protein treatment followed up with a moisturizing DC to allow your hair to accept the moisture.
> 
> I know also, some oils can coat the hair in a way that makes it look extra shiny, but dry at the same time!
> 
> I had this problem when I started my transition the second time around.
> 
> I thought all oils would penetrate, and over did it on coconut oil, i think it was. My hair was dry (as in not wet) and I thought this oil would be a great moisturizer. When it didn't feel moisturized I continued to put it on my hair.  What was I thinking?
> 
> Anyway, back to the point, protein and then moisturizing DC should help. And if not then back track to how it felt before you did _____ (you fill in the blank).
> 
> HTH


 Thank you! I baggied again last night and it's getting better but I'll still be doing a moisturizing DC this weekend (maybe before then). I actually think it was my honey/EVOO DC last weekend that caused the dryness. I want to do another yogurt but thought it would be too much protein too soon so I opted for the honey Not sure why it turned against me



texasqt said:


> I'd like to join but I can't 'thanks' thru my phone.
> 
> ~Current hair length = Almost APL
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd = Natural who straightens 95% of the time.
> 
> ~APL goal month = April maybe
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices = Shampoo once a month; DC weekly; flat iron weekly; moisturize, seal, and wrap nightly; exercise; eat healthy (increase lean protein and try to eat 6 fruits and veggies per day).
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? = I might start bunning otherwise nothing.
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See y'all in...
> March 31st
> June 30th
> September 30th​
> December 31st​


 
Looks like you'll be APPL by....tomorrow  


NaturalfienD said:


> ... do you think sealing your hair with grease/pomade would help with dryness? Overly porous hair maybe? ...
> 
> Sent from my Devour using Devour


 I've been here too long to admit this but I don't really understand the porosity bizness. Anywho, I use a heavy shea mixture to seal that seems to work. The only thing new I tried was the honey so I think that's the culprit. I'll start fresh this weekend and if my hair still turns out dry I'll re-eval my winter routine, because the twist-outs may have to go. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## NikkiQ

My Nioxin came yesterday!!!  Starting Monday...it's on like Donkey Kong. I set it up where I receive the Nioxin every 2 months and saved a little bit of money in the process (BOOM!) so I don't have to worry about thinking "oh crap! I need to order more pills". Plus I'm about to get my fitness on. I noticed that when I did workout on a regular basis, it really helped with my hair growth. Got that blood flow going, ate better, drank more water... So 2012 is Operation Get Sexy!


----------



## lilyofthenile

Got a little something to hopefully help me out, JBCO Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil. I'll use this every other day on my scalp, massage 20 minutes each use.

I'm drinking more water, and I will continue taking my iron tablets. I'll attempt to eat healthier and I'm keeping my hair protected. APL should happen this year lol!!


----------



## faithVA

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Any of you ladies that are natural have thin/fine hair? My hair was fine when relaxed and still a bit on the fine side. When doing twist outs how many twists do you place in your hair? My twist outs always look kind of funny looking. I'm still in the process of trying to perfect them.


 
As a natural with SL fine hair I only do twist outs after wearing my twists for a while. So I put in anywhere between 60 to 80 twists (I have medium density hair). So when I wear a twist out although its not long, it is full. 

I have tried doing fewer, but it looks spacey and more like an afro than a twist out. As it gets longer, I find that I can reduce the number of twists.


----------



## indarican

ok my wig break is over... (all of 2 days...lol) ill be buying Tammy tomorrow. Im going to go back to my cowashing more often too, my hair is being all types of wreckless, dry and itchy, which is crazy because ive been GHE and Baggying everyday. I dont think my hair like gycerin too often. Ive been using HS 1-14 and sealing with an oil mix for like a week straight, my hair is so not feeling it. back to the shea butter leave in and oil mix tonight.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> If you put any product on your hair to help your twists last and to keep them moisturized, I'm sure they shrunk some. I did a set of twists on my blown out hair before and mine shrunk up to EL by the time I was done applying product.





@[email protected] said:


> itsjusthair88
> Definitely will see shrinkage, especially if you maintain a moisture level and don't purposefully stretch your twists daily.
> 
> I would say just take it slow!  Typically if there's a "slow growth" period you'll end up with a growth spurt!  Just keep reminding yourself that it's just hair! (like your username)



Thanks guys, I was just being a big a$$ baby!!! LOL and you're right @[email protected]  it is just hair, let me remember that. 

Anyway, after my almost-week long pity party, two things happened to me: I was at the ATM (wit' my broke a$$ ) and this lady with Senegalese twists complimented me on my twists and when I said I was teaching myself how to add extensions to my twists, she remarked, "that's all your hair?" it made me feel like: LOL yea all that... and then my little cousin pulled one of my twists and said, "dang girl, your hair is about to be be in your armpit!" and no she has no idea what APL is, so anyway, I took another pic for actual comparison and my longest hairs are only 3 inches from APL, so give me about 6 months and I'm ready!!!






Thanks for all the encouragement you guys, I need to just focus on my other 2012 goals and the hair thing will work itself out (but for good measure, I used my sulphur mix last night, it can't hurt! LOL)


----------



## pookaloo83

texasqt said:


> I'd like to join but I can't 'thanks' thru my phone.
> 
> ~Current hair length = Almost APL
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd = Natural who straightens 95% of the time.
> 
> ~APL goal month = April maybe
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices = Shampoo once a month; DC weekly; flat iron weekly; moisturize, seal, and wrap nightly; exercise; eat healthy (increase lean protein and try to eat 6 fruits and veggies per day).
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? = I might start bunning otherwise nothing.
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See y'all in...
> March 31st
> June 30th
> September 30th
> December 31st​



texasqt how are you washing once a month but dcing weekly? So are you cowashing weekly? And how to do you keep reversion at bay?


----------



## faithVA

itsjusthair88 said:


> Thanks guys, I was just being a big a$$ baby!!! LOL and you're right @@[email protected] it is just hair, let me remember that.
> 
> Anyway, after my almost-week long pity party, two things happened to me: I was at the ATM (wit' my broke a$$ ) and this lady with Senegalese twists complimented me on my twists and when I said I was teaching myself how to add extensions to my twists, she remarked, "that's all your hair?" it made me feel like: LOL yea all that... and then my little cousin pulled one of my twists and said, *"dang girl, your hair is about to be be in your armpit!"* and no she has no idea what APL is, so anyway, I took another pic for actual comparison and my longest hairs are only 3 inches from APL, so give me about 6 months and I'm ready!!!


 
I like that "dang girl, your hair is about to be in your armpit!" 

I'm think I'm going to use that one


----------



## indarican

^^^ ive been waiting all MY LIFE for my hair to be in my armpit!!!


----------



## TruMe

texasqt - Your hair is beautiful!  That is the exact same routine I use for my daughter's hair.


----------



## TruMe

KumakoXsd said:


> Need to drop the coffee



What is bad in coffee again?  Is tea the same?  I have at least 1 cup a day of tea and then maybe a cup of coffee.  It's hard in the winter time to put these down but...it's something I can also try to work on if need be.


----------



## Khaiya

In an effort to do better at taking pics this year, i'm posting a pic of my post-wash twists, nothing special about em, just glad they're not quite a hot mess yet after 11 days, pretty bad but they're staying in! thinking of DCing them and then wearing a twistout for a few days before washing them over the weekend.


----------



## Evolving78

here are some comparison pics of my hair since the End of Oct til now 
Oct 28th (sorry for the large pic at the bottom,i'm having editing issues)

it seems that my hair is on track for reaching my goal in April-May.
this is after a good trim too and i am 5 weeks post (Jan pic).





Dec 8th




Jan 11th


----------



## bajandoc86

shortdub78 your hair looks so beautiful and shiny!!!


----------



## Evolving78

bajandoc86 said:


> shortdub78 your hair looks so beautiful and shiny!!!



thank you!  i worked hard on my hair last night!   i was starting to get irritated and wanted to call someone to finish it for me.

i really like that Super Skinny Serum!


----------



## NikkiQ

Such pretty and lush hair up in here 

MORE...I must see more pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaramelKutie803

faithVA said:


> As a natural with SL fine hair I only do twist outs after wearing my twists for a while. So I put in anywhere between 60 to 80 twists (I have medium density hair). So when I wear a twist out although its not long, it is full.
> 
> I have tried doing fewer, but it looks spacey and more like an afro than a twist out. As it gets longer, I find that I can reduce the number of twists.


 

Thanks for answering. That's what I was lacking as well...fullness. I just assumed when I untwisted and fluffed it would be big and full but it would always be lacking that. I guess I'll try doing more twists. At most I place in about 12-14 twists when doing them before. Thanks again


----------



## NikkiQ

I've been a total lazy bum. Still haven't washed my hair 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## GIJane

NaturalfienD said:


> ... do you think sealing your hair with grease/pomade would help with dryness? Overly porous hair maybe? ...
> 
> Sent from my Devour using Devour


 
When was the last time you clarified your hair?


----------



## GIJane

NikkiQ said:


> I've been a total lazy bum. Still haven't washed my hair
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
Neither had I. Too make it worse I pre-poo'd over 24 hrs ago. The crap is still in my hair.


----------



## Firstborn2

Hi Ladies, just checkin in, nothing new to report still in braids until the end of the month. Keeping it moisturized everyday with water. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Khaiya

I've been having a fruit smoothie every morning n I love it. Planning to add in a vegetable one in a few days when I can buy all the stuff I need.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

Ugh! I have been sick this week so I,ve been slacking on pretty much everything erplexed 

I'm Finally going to drag myself out of bed and get it together today. First up I'm going to try a green smoothie recipe  make sure I get my water and vitamins in, and maybe even co wash to tonight!


----------



## lilyofthenile

TruMe said:


> What is bad in coffee again?  Is tea the same?  I have at least 1 cup a day of tea and then maybe a cup of coffee.  It's hard in the winter time to put these down but...it's something I can also try to work on if need be.



The caffeine in coffee increases water excretion. I don't drink enough water as it is so I really need to cut it out lol, I still drink tea though, which doesn't have as much caffeine as coffee. It's definitely hard to put it down LOL especially if you have a fast paced life and need the caffeine to stay awake... but I am willing to sacrifice.


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair is dry and in need if a wash. I'm trying to hold out till tomorrow, but I think I'm gonna wash tonight. I cant take it.


----------



## kittenz

GIJane said:


> When was the last time you clarified your hair?


 I think you're addressing me, if not oh well  I don't remember (whenever my clarify con ran out), maybe a month ago...  Anywho I co-washed and used all my usual suspects last night and I think I'm back to normal.  No more honey for me


----------



## kittenz

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> Ugh! I have been sick this week so I,ve been slacking on pretty much everything erplexed
> 
> I'm Finally going to drag myself out of bed and get it together today. *First up I'm going to try a green smoothie recipe*  make sure I get my water and vitamins in, and maybe even co wash to tonight!


I've been drinking at least one green smoothie everyday since last friday.   I love them!


----------



## indarican

so i have definetly am becoming way to obsessed with length, i was up at 2 am this morning doing length checks.(i went to sleep really early woke up at 12:30 and couldnt get back to sleep) bad part, my brain started racing with all the possibilities once i get to a certain length, all images were of me whipping my hair everywhich a way. but it was hard for me to stop and try and force myself to sleep.
Good part, with some acrobatics i can reach up and grab my hair in the back back, it definetly has grown!!

But i think im going to not check length again until my birthday, hopefully after a week or so the urges wont be so serious.


----------



## lilyofthenile

I used to do green smoothies religiously last Summer. I really felt like it made a difference in my energy levels too. I definitely feel inspired to go back to that again ^^


----------



## Evolving78

i was up around 2am too looking at YT vids, looking at folks with my goal length.  i went to be around 8:40pm.



indarican said:


> so i have definetly am becoming way to obsessed with length, i was up at 2 am this morning doing length checks.(i went to sleep really early woke up at 12:30 and couldnt get back to sleep) bad part, my brain started racing with all the possibilities once i get to a certain length, all images were of me whipping my hair everywhich a way. but it was hard for me to stop and try and force myself to sleep.
> Good part, with some acrobatics i can reach up and grab my hair in the back back, it definetly has grown!!
> 
> But i think im going to not check length again until my birthday, hopefully after a week or so the urges wont be so serious.


----------



## sydwrites

Sorry I havent posted much, but ive been alternating between rollersets and protective styles.  Sistaslicks book on the Kindle is which is pretty good, so I think im finally getting my moisture/ protein balance game together.  Im entertaining getting a sew-in next month which really helped with retaining length for me in the past... just costs a grip lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

I just realized that I haven't length checked since the last picture I posted in here. First not washing my hair in almost 2 weeks and now this?!  I must be ill.


----------



## kupenda

I refuse to do an official length check until my birthday (march). Although I can see a lot of progress with low manipulation, I don't want to get too excited. I shampooed and DCed last night because I've been exercising pretty hard. My scalp felt icky. I'm still here though. Not posting as often because I no longer have access to wifi and 3G is a pain lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## indarican

shortdub78 lol, ok great at least i know its not just me.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
don't start slipping! lol even though that ***** cut off too much, you are off to a good start this year.  i know cutting hair doesn't make it grow, but it seems like any time someone has gotten a fresh cut, the hair grows back like weeds.

but it could just be one of those things.  i'm so scared not to do anything, i end up doing too much.  since i didn't get to dye my hair a few days ago, i'm going to do it this weekend.  i love having my hair Jet Black when it is long.  it looks so sleek and sexy to me.  i can't stand my own hair color.  it's a dull dirty brown color.  so coloring my hair will get me in the mindset for the coming months of good hair retention.

plus i wanna color my hair way before i get a touchup.  i would just stick with a rinse, but the rinse isn't going to cover this red i still have in my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Yeah I really need a quick swift kick in the butt to get me back on the ball. I did start taking my Nioxin yesterday. I can't seem to find anyone that will braid my hair for me, so looks like I may end up going back to my trusty Celies again. I'll be working out and cowashing often. I don't think the twists will last for long with cowashing twice a week.


----------



## GIJane

KumakoXsd said:


> The caffeine in coffee increases water excretion. I don't drink enough water as it is so I really need to cut it out lol, I still drink tea though, which doesn't have as much caffeine as coffee. It's definitely hard to put it down LOL especially if you have a fast paced life and need the caffeine to stay awake... but I am willing to sacrifice.


 
I thought that tea (black) had as much caffeine as coffee.



kittenz said:


> I think you're addressing me, if not oh well I don't remember (whenever my clarify con ran out), maybe a month ago... Anywho I co-washed and used all my usual suspects last night and I think I'm back to normal. No more honey for me


 
The reason why I asked is because I notice that when I have a lot of product build-up, my hair will not stay moisturized. If you find that honey is not the culprit, you might look into clarifying.


----------



## faithVA

GIJane said:


> I thought that tea (black) had as much caffeine as coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I asked is because I notice that when I have a lot of product build-up, my hair will not stay moisturized. If you find that honey is not the culprit, you might look into clarifying.


 
I had always heard that tea had as much caffeine as coffee but per Mayo Clinic http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/caffeine/AN01211, a regular brewed cup of coffee has 95 to 250 mg of caffeine and black tea has 14 to 61 mg of caffeine.


----------



## TruMe

shortdub78 said:


> i can't stand my own hair color.  it's a dull dirty brown color.



This is exactly the way I feel about my hair color as well.


----------



## kittenz

GIJane said:


> I thought that tea (black) had as much caffeine as coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I asked is because I notice that when I have a lot of product build-up, my hair will not stay moisturized.* If you find that honey is not the culprit, you might look into clarifying.*


Thank you!  I sure will  I know using heavy butters and stuff causes build-up so I have to add clarifying (regularly) back into my routine.

I did a flexi rod set last night after my co-wash and it came out okay but my hair is soft (and that's all I care about) and it isn't making noise when I touch it now


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

NikkiQ- Since you requested it :buttkick: 
 I need to get my butt back in gear too...we all have our periods of feeling blah about our hair! I just washed my hair yesterday after almost 2 weeks...my scalp was not happy with me  We are going to get it together  You already inspired me to take my Nioxin today


----------



## lilyofthenile

GIJane said:


> I thought that tea (black) had as much caffeine as coffee.



It doesn't, but then again it also depends on other factors such as how long you're brewing your tea for etc. 

I drink green tea though, which has significantly less caffeine in comparison to coffee.


----------



## growbaby

So I was bein a wonderful gf and was helping my bf clean out his closet n we found an unopened (still sealed) 50count of natures blend hair vits! They don't expire until October. Score 1 for me  .. He found them an said "hey can't u take these vitamins too for ur hair growing thing?" LOL. Great way to start my day.


----------



## Curlygirly9

*~Current hair length*
CBL
*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Texturized
*~APL goal month*
April
*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
Once a week DC on dry hair with Aussie Moist, shampoo and condition with John Freida Root Awakening Nourishing Moisture, moisturize with Mizani Coconut Souffle, style with Olive or Argan oil Eco Styler gel (if needed), fantasia ic hair polisher olive anti-breakage hair treatment (when needed), once a month giovanni 50:50 balanced hydrating-clarifying shampoo.
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Bun and wear updos more often.
*~Post a beginning picture*
-I will post one later


----------



## pookaloo83

Damn! I cant wait to get home and wash! I been thinking about lathering my scalp all day!


----------



## tiredbeauty

@blcbuty



@[email protected] said:


> I just did the same thing (bolded) but couldn't do it overnight because it was to runny and I was nervous of how stiff my hair would come out.  Plus the conditioning cap elastic I was using was done for.
> 
> What oil do you use and what's your follow up for moisture?
> 
> This is my first time making the concoction and I'm not 100% I would do it again.




My hair doesn't come out stiff at all, but I usually only do Moisture DC's and protein maybe once a month, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I actually wrap my hair is saran wrap and then put the conditioning cap over that to protect my pillow and I sleep on a satin pillowcase, so there is virtually no movement of the cap.

At first my concoction came out runny too, I just added more mayo until it was thick. As far as oil, I use Queen Helen Jojoba Hot oil or just some African (forgot the brand but African is in it, maybe Pride?).

For moisture, I follow up with Giovanni Direct Leave-in Conditioner, weightless moisture


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> Damn! I cant wait to get home and wash! I been thinking about lathering my scalp all day!


 
Daydreaming about washing....? I need to be on your level pook!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

KumakoXsd said:


> I used to do green smoothies religiously last Summer. I really felt like it made a difference in my energy levels too. I definitely feel inspired to go back to that again ^^





kittenz said:


> I've been drinking at least one green smoothie everyday since last friday.   I love them!



I'm gonna need you ladies to share some recipes because the one I made today was not the business


----------



## coolsista-paris

indarican: Im having the same problems....trying to check out my length (ok my longests layers have  reached apl) im sooo happy cause it took so long. But know im thinking "ok at this time next year maybe ill be bsl, and the year after....this ,and in 2014 that.....My gosh , obssessed !! i keep looking at my pictures and wondering hairs above my actual length. le tme stay asway from all this for some time.


----------



## NikkiQ

Went ahead and washed my hair. Feels SO much better!! Sitting here DCing at the moment. Curls look great too. Idk why. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok I washed and feel so much better. My scalp and hair does too. I put my hair in twists and then braided those twists to get it stretch. I'm under the dryer to get it dry and then I'm going to unravel them and put them in celie braids. Then I get the look in my avatar. Lasts me a week then I do it all over again.


----------



## texasqt

NikkiQ said:


> texasqt you're gonna be APL MUCH sooner than April lady. You're already grazing APL now!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



NikkiQ Thanks! I need an inch or so but my hair is shorter on the sides and I want that at APL too. I think I may need about 3 inches in those areas which is supposed to be about 6 months with no set backs. 




kittenz said:


> Looks like you'll be APPL by....tomorrow



kittenz I'll take that!!! I cannot believe my hair has grown this long. It wasn't until I saw the pictures that I understood why my mom keeps weave checking me. 



pookaloo83 said:


> texasqt how are you washing once a month but dcing weekly? So are you cowashing weekly? And how to do you keep reversion at bay?



pookaloo83 Shampoo is not my friend  so I'll shampoo wash once a month before DCing and etc.. All other weekends, I apply my deep conditioner as if I was applying a relaxer, leave on for a minimum of one hour (sometimes overnight), and rinse really well. It just works. Shampoo, even moisturizing ones, dry my hair out. I've been doing this for at least a year if not longer and when I was shampooing I would pre-poo with a cheapie conditioner first. Idk but I've had better results using both methods than straight shampooing. As far as reversion goes, I think my hair is soo moisturized that it doesn't take in the additional moisture that would make it frizzy. Another possibility is that attired to heat train but when water hits, it reverts as if I never did. Search for westndnbeauty's heat regimen here and on youtube. That's what I follow weekly. 



TruMe said:


> texasqt - Your hair is beautiful!  That is the exact same routine I use for my daughter's hair.



Cool! I'm glad I'm not the only one. It just works.


----------



## lilyofthenile

NikkiQ said:


> Went ahead and washed my hair. Feels SO much better!! Sitting here DCing at the moment. Curls look great too. Idk why.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



Your curls look so nice!


----------



## kupenda

I had to wash last night even though I didn't want to. But I didn't detangle so when I went to finger comb today, I found knots. Sadface. And I realized I have a patch of hair that didn't respond to my last relaxer AT ALL. It looks like im transitioning back there. I guess that's the downside to low manipulation: you can't always catch everything early. Darn


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

kupenda said:


> I had to wash last night even though I didn't want to. But I didn't detangle so when I went to finger comb today, I found knots. Sadface. And I realized I have a patch of hair that didn't respond to my last relaxer AT ALL. It looks like im transitioning back there. I guess that's the downside to low manipulation: you can't always catch everything early. Darn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Aww sorry to hear/read that kupenda. How are you gonna correct that? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ WOW your hair curl pattern and color is gorgeous


----------



## NikkiQ

BlkOnyx488 said:


> NikkiQ WOW your hair curl pattern and color is gorgeous



Awww thanks BlkOnyx488

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NikkiQ

Not cute curls anymore. Good ol' Celies for 2 weeks lol. These will last better than the twists

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy Friday ladies!!!!! Any hair plans this weekend?


----------



## Evolving78

^^^ coloring my hair and roller setting it.  i had fun with the heat, but my ends were starting to get dry.  more so from the lack of moisture(trying to preserve my swing)  i moisturized my hair last night, so it feels pretty good again.  can't wait to dc my hair.


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair is soft to the touch again. It feels good!


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!!!! Any hair plans this weekend?


 
Did an overnight DC because it was late (hate overnight DCs ), rinsed it this morning. Just finished moisturizing my hair and not letting it air dry a bit. Plan to put in box braids with just my hair. This will be my first set so hopefully them come out nice. 

I have an interview at 3 so um, going to need to get it done fast.


----------



## Darenia

I "plan" to wash and attempt a roller set some time this weekend.  I say plan because every time I have attempted one in the past few months something out of the ordinary had interrupted me.


----------



## lamaria211

Im DCing on dry hair today for probably 24hrs with Giovanni SAS, Giovanni Tea Tree condish , wheat germ oil and jojoba oil. ill rinse with water tomorrow moisturize with Giovanni direct leave in and seal with shea butter im hoping this will keep my plats moisturized for a few days at least because my current condition (preggo) has me tired and extremely lazy with my hair.


----------



## TruMe

I plan on attempting my first shingling style with Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue.  I have loads of this stuff from this year's and last year's bogo so I wanted to use some of it up.  We shall see, never air dried my hair loose before.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

I made a thread also but i figure i get faster responce from here
Hey ladies I am about 3 weeks post my first no lye relaxer.I am so very not happy with the results my new growth did not take the relaxer. I want to do another relaxer today but I dont want to damage my hair. I went for an 8 week strech befor my no lye experience. What should I do ? 

I am thinking of using the Luster's Pink Smooth Touch Relaxer or ORS Relaxer. I will base my scalp also.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA
good luck on your interview!


----------



## Evolving78

NewHairWOWeave
hopefully this thread can help you
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=122927&highlight=corrective+relaxer

you should wait at least 6 weeks, so 3 more weeks to go.



NewHairWOWeave said:


> I made a thread also but i figure i get faster responce from here
> Hey ladies I am about 3 weeks post my first no lye relaxer.I am so very not happy with the results my new growth did not take the relaxer. I want to do another relaxer today but I dont want to damage my hair. I went for an 8 week strech befor my no lye experience. What should I do ?
> 
> I am thinking of using the Luster's Pink Smooth Touch Relaxer or ORS Relaxer. I will base my scalp also.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

shortdub78 Thnak You I will check out the thread. And I guess I can wait 3 more weeks, I will have soo much NG.


----------



## kittenz

faithVA said:


> Did an overnight DC because it was late (hate overnight DCs ), rinsed it this morning. Just finished moisturizing my hair and not letting it air dry a bit. Plan to put in box braids with just my hair. This will be my first set so hopefully them come out nice.
> 
> I have an interview at 3 so um, going to need to get it done fast.


 
Happy Friday Everyone!!

faithVA Get that job girl!! Good luck!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

NikkiQ said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!!!! Any hair plans this weekend?


 
I have a big company party tomorrow night and I want to do something different than more normal twists or twist outs so I am going to roller set my hair today using flexirods. I've never done it before so hopefully it works out the way I want. I also decided to use my Jazzing Cherry Coca Cola rinse today too that's been sitting in my bathroom for months. Right now I am sitting with MT and HTN deep protein conditioner on my hair under a baggie. I applied it last night. In a bit I am going to rinse this out and wash and DC under my steamer and do the rinse and flexirods. I'll take pics if it comes out as cute as it is in my head!


----------



## NikkiQ

I had one of the best detangling sessions last night. IDK if it was because I shampooed and partially DC'd in my old twists or if it was the product, but I sure hope it goes that well again in 2 weeks.


----------



## kupenda

NikkiQ it made me sad. But it's a learning experience. I relaxed that part last and for less time than the rest of my head because my family kept interrupting me. So I will perform a mini corrective on it in March for my birthday. Until then I'm just gonna keep it hidden and well moisturized. Thanks for your concern tho!!




And this weekend I am going to attempt a rollerset for the second time. My arms got tired the first time so I gave up. This time, I'm gonna plow through it. Hoping for good results. And allowing myself to use the flat iron (on low to medium heat with no more than two full passes) on my roots and that stupid patch that laughed at my relaxer lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Imani

Been trying out other styles since I'm tired of my wig. So far I've been rocking buns during the week and maybe a loose ponytail or kind of like a puff on the weekend. All on twisted out hair. 

I would love to rock a style with all of my hair loose one day. Have never done that. With my heat damage in the front, and different textures and stuff I just assumed it would look a hot mess not pulled back some kind of way. But I've been playing around with it and I may be able to figure out a cute way to do it. Since I haven't been straightening the front to blend with half wigs anymore, its starting to curl up more and not have that heat damaged look as much.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Black Tea Rinse/ DC with Proclaim Colesterol. 

my self install individual braids are are now 2 weeks old, and holding steady.  I was a little worried because I used cheap hair, but so far no fall out braids. I did have a mild scare when I was teaching one of my zumba classes and I thought I saw one of my braids on the floor

My heart stopped beating for a half second before I realized it was just a sliver of dark wood in a light wood grain floor.
Check out my Zumba Rehearsal! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGeP2MTBt9o&list=UU-6U1ySlD9KgSsfTFqWK_LA&index=1&feature=plcp


NikkiQ said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!!!! Any hair plans this weekend?


----------



## Loves Harmony

hELLO LADIES! Today i did a 2 step protein treatment then dc with Mixed Silk dc, finger detangle my hair, moist with PBN hair milk, then seal with grapeseed oil. Hope this is stop the breakage ive been experiencing.


----------



## Dominicanatural

Hey everyone! I know I haven't made many appearances in the thread, but I'm trying to stay in the loop and motivated towards APL for 2012, so you'll see me post more often. Happy New Year all . I have 4 products that have been sitting in my product drawer for far too long: KeraCare Humecto, HEHH, Oyin Greg Juice, and MJ's Curly Pudding. My goal for the next month, possibly two, is to get these out of my stash since I have found better products/techniques to replace these products with (basically, my regimen is now all naturall). So, today I pre-pooed with KCH, co-washed with HEHH, misted my hair with the Greg Juice as a leave in and used MJCP for my braid out. I'll try and take a picture tomorrow of how it looks, but am sure it won't look as great as it would with my regular products, but I may be surprised. Other than that, I start a new job Tuesday and have been scouring the internets for quality styles for SL natural hair. Longing for the day when I hit APL and can get all my hair into a bun (I dream of you oh bun, writes sonnets about your next coming and all that jazz).


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'd love to do a bun too so I'm with you on that one lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Sianna

I came in here looking for hair porn... *cough* I mean inspiration. Well, maybe it was inspirational hair porn. 



Anyway, I'm in!

*~Current hair length* 
      SL 

*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
      Natural, with _some_ heat damage 

*~APL goal month*
      Don't have a goal month in mind. I'll get there when I get there, but will hopefully make it (or at least get close) by the end of the year. 

*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
       Co-wash whenever I feel like it, (at least twice a week) and DC weekly. Moisturize with CFCG at least 4x per week. I don't do well with with protective styling and pretty much wear my hair however I want. I have started using biotin as well. My routine is fairly lazy. 

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
      Nothing.

*~Post a beginning picture*






Okay here's my official starting pic.

Kids, just say 'NO' to back fat! erplexed 
I gotta lose some weight this year...


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome Sianna 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Trixie58

Thank you for this! Sorry I'm joining late. Supplementing my participation in the luscious ends challenge.

~Current hair length--I'm not sure, but I think about at my shoulder blades, maybe 2.5 inches from APL? My hair is wavy in this pic and I don't feel up to straightening it, but it gives us a gist.
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd--Relaxed
~APL goal month--Well it took me 2 mos to go from my "at my shoulders" to here, so maybe another 2-3 to get to APL. Say April.
~Current Reggie and styling choices--I baggy every night under a shower cap and a hat. Usually use UBH satin creme and castor oil but sometimes just the bag. Usually throw my hair up in a clip in the AM. Only manipulation is when I wash it, or when I have an event and get it done. Wash once a week and take biotin and prenatal vitamins. Getting a few tracks today though for a special occasion, but I'll take them out within a week because I find when I get partial weaves my normal hair suffers. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? The occasions I wear my hair out, it brushes my scarf; I have to diligently put it up. 8 glasses of wtr a day.
~Post a beginning picture--the sweatshirt is nov 9 2011; the bra pic is jan 13 2012


----------



## Kerryann

Check this out I'm getting too excited because I will make apl if I continue what I've been doing for the last month. The first pod is from Nov. 25 and the second is from today

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ

Girrrrrrl you got this Kerryann! What was your original goal month?Might have to bump it up to make it sooner


----------



## Kerryann

I think it was June but i was just say that with a wish and a prayer but now i'm convince its going to happen i just need to keep up with what i'm doing


----------



## bajandoc86

I am REALLY looking forward to braiding up my hair with extensions and leaving it alone for close to 2 months. I am loving twists and twistouts, but now I'm in the mood for something else.


----------



## NikkiQ

Been taking my Nioxin, Biotin, and multi-vitamins this week so far. I bought two of those weekly pill holder thingies a while back. Gonna actually use them now. Since I got a little down time before the game comes on (WHO DAT!) I'm gonna go ahead and get my pills ready for the next 2 weeks  Debating on using the rest of my BM sulfur serum or not.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> Been taking my Nioxin, Biotin, and multi-vitamins this week so far. I bought two of those weekly pill holder thingies a while back. Gonna actually use them now. Since I got a little down time before the game comes on (WHO DAT!) I'm gonna go ahead and get my pills ready for the next 2 weeks  Debating on using the rest of my BM sulfur serum or not.




Girl i took hairfinity for a month bottle is now finish and i'll see if i can con my S/O to buy me the 6month set. I do have a buying problem and i bought 2 months supply of be beautiful from gnc and i also have a 9 month supply of Nioxin i purchased this week yes i know shame on me but i will let you know how everything works at the end of the year


----------



## kupenda

Ladies...can I share an awkward convo? I feel safe saying it here lol. 

I was engaging in some mini coloring and as I was singing into the mic SO was playing in my hair and says "your hair is getting so long. You're doing a good job". Yay!!!! I started laughing and totally lost focus. 

I'm taking my compliments WHENEVER I can get them lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

kupenda said:


> Ladies...can I share an awkward convo? I feel safe saying it here lol.
> 
> I was engaging in some mini coloring and as I was singing into the mic SO was playing in my hair and says "your hair is getting so long. You're doing a good job". Yay!!!! I started laughing and totally lost focus.
> 
> I'm taking my compliments WHENEVER I can get them lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey now! A compliment is a compliment no matter how or where it comes!


----------



## lamaria211

Kerryann said:


> Girl i took hairfinity for a month bottle is now finish and i'll see if i can con my S/O to buy me the 6month set. I do have a buying problem and i bought 2 months supply of be beautiful from gnc and i also have a 9 month supply of Nioxin i purchased this week yes i know shame on me but i will let you know how everything works at the end of the year



Do you see any results using the hairfinity??


----------



## NikkiQ

Tried on one of my new wigs...and this length is my LTG. Perfect! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## esi.adokowa

kupenda said:


> Ladies...can I share an awkward convo? I feel safe saying it here lol.
> 
> I was engaging in some mini coloring and as I was singing into the mic SO was playing in my hair and says "your hair is getting so long. You're doing a good job". Yay!!!! I started laughing and totally lost focus.
> 
> I'm taking my compliments WHENEVER I can get them lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Ahh girl take it where you can, right?


----------



## GIJane

Just finished washing and conditioning my hair.  Can you say tangles galore. I am just going to let it air dry. Really frustrated. It looks like I am about to have a setback.


----------



## Kerryann

lamaria211 said:


> Do you see any results using the hairfinity??



I only took it for a month i took my last pill monday if im correct...check the previous page for the pics i posted because i went from cbl to just almost 2inches past cbl in 1 1/2 months so im sure it played a part i need to order more though


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair is feeling dry again!

Qhemets store is still closed, so I have to go to the store and find something moisturizing I guess. I have a lil twist butter left and I believe I have some AOHC around, but I can't find it! Some parts are soft and moisturized and some parts to me feel dry. It could be all in my head though. I get  lil paranoid at times.


----------



## lovely_locks

My hair is also so dry. And I'm still shedding. I think my hair is suffering due to my diet.

sent from lovely_locks phone


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok I found my AOHC. Softened my hair right up! I feel better now. I got them in my celie braids for the night.


----------



## kupenda

I haven't yet curbed my shedding but the Dominican salon I like has some that I've used before and really like. Looks like I'll be getting my hair done this weekend. Cuz I'm still shedding like a werewolf with mange


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

kupenda said:


> I haven't yet curbed my shedding but the Dominican salon I like has some that I've used before and really like. Looks like I'll be getting my hair done this weekend. Cuz I'm still shedding like a werewolf with mange
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



have you tried the black tea rinse?  it worked for me.  i was having shedding/hair loss from a box of hair color.  it cleared it up for me after i did it for two weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

i didn't do anything to my hair. and i have been trying to give myself a pedi for a week now.  i gave my brother one today, gave my DD one during the week, and my SO one last weekend.  i got these men over here feet lookin right, but mine looks like a joke.  terrible how we take care of others and not ourselves.  i will get up early tomorrow to take care of me


----------



## Evallusion

Been braided up for a week...Sooo not missing my hair...  Time is flying...


----------



## AyannaDivine

^^^Day 3 of two strand twists...not missing my hair either! Loves me some protective styles


----------



## lilyofthenile

I'm going on week one of my protective styles, seven more to go! Just need to deep condition and shampoo today.


----------



## mami2010

I texlaxed Friday at 13 weeks post. My hair retained some good length and is becoming more healthier.  I want to do a color rinse but uncertain if it would cause damage. Anyone use jazzing hair dye? Does it harm your hair? I was also thinking to mix it with a conditioner then apply it.


----------



## Evolving78

mami2010 said:


> I texlaxed Friday at 13 weeks post. My hair retained some good length and is becoming more healthier.  I want to do a color rinse but uncertain if it would cause damage. Anyone use jazzing hair dye? Does it harm your hair? I was also thinking to mix it with a conditioner then apply it.



Jazzing is safe.  it could be used as a rinse or a semi permanent color, depending on how long you allow it to stay on before rinsing.  i am going to do a permanent color and then maintain with a semi permanent.  i am just trying to get rid of this red hair color i have.  

just rinse really well and condition afterwards.


----------



## NikkiQ

All this dye talk is making me want to dye mine again lol


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:


> All this dye talk is making me want to dye mine again lol



Yes I cant wait to do mine! I want to do it today but I just hate doing any type of chemical kind of things when my kids are home... So tomorrow when they go to school its on.


----------



## Niknak20

I'm in single braids, lol I'm loving the freedom of PSing. Idk when I'll take them out maybe mid February when I do I'll length check. I'm excited to see where I am. I've been learning a lot from you guys.


----------



## kupenda

How many times did you tea rinse? I did it once. Wasn't sure how often to do it. Then I forgot to pick up more tea bags. Can I do it every other day?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ said:


> All this dye talk is making me want to dye mine again lol



I used to rinse and/or dye mine all the time but that's when I was going to the salon religiously.  I'm so scared doing it now will cause a setback.  Looking @ you ladies gives me hope...but I'm still going to wait it out. Lol

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Evolving78

kupenda said:


> How many times did you tea rinse? I did it once. Wasn't sure how often to do it. Then I forgot to pick up more tea bags. Can I do it every other day?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



whenever you wash or cowash.  just make sure you condition afterwards.  i would suggest once or twice a week, until you get the situation under control.  make sure you use Black Tea.


----------



## kupenda

Thanks! I will try again. Im heading out to the store today to get a big box of tea. 


Just wanted to say that I think my hair is long enough for *dun dun dunnnnnn* a banana clip!!! Gonna pick one up today. Hope I don't look crazy lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

Ok- random thought #1- I really need to learn how to sleep a little better.  Lol. I can NEVER keep my satin scarves on throughout the night. I have satin pillowcases but I need to keep my edges/bun smooth during the week.  

#2:  I know we are always going to get the "you can't grow long hair" hate until we prove it, but dang it's funny how the comments keep coming. Now that I'm starting to grow healthy hair, it's starting to change from, "you can't do it" to "I thought you looked cute w/ short hair" or "I wouldn't want hair that long (APL-BSL) if I were you- I mean, it's too much to manage & have less options."  Aren't you the same person that went bananas over my 18 inches of weave I got installed last year??!  Wouldn't it be even better if I could grow my own hair that length?! I'm too through.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## chelleypie810

Starting to protective style again. Thinking of goin bk to half wigs. Been bunning for the past 2 wks. Dunno what to do with the hair underneath the wig...where can I find a satin wig cap?


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I too am PSing this winter. I've had my kinky twists in for 1 week now. Hoping to take them out end of Feb, do protein treatment and then braid it right back up before March break with the kids. So not missing my hair as much as I thought I would. Mission APL in 2012 is in full effect!


----------



## kupenda

I picked up some coffee beans. Im gonna make myself some coffee oil. Anyone know how to use it tho lol. Can it stay on the scalp or does it need to me rinsed off immediately? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

I blowdried my hair for the first time since beginning my HHJ in 2011.  SO I'm going to update my starting pic with one I took today (the last one was a bit blurry).







(imma delete my old one)


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:


> I blowdried my hair for the first time since beginning my HHJ in 2011.  SO I'm going to update my starting pic with one I took today (the last one was a bit blurry).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (imma delete my old one)



Looks like you have a little over 2" til you hit APL. Nice!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## SkySurfer

Checking in..still in my senegalese twists!


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ I know right! I did NOT expect that when I took the pic....I mean I've never taken a length pic with blowdried hair so I am like


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy MLK Day ladies  

Still rockin my Celies. DH is teasing me though lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## EasypeaZee

Okay ladiesssss in a few hours im planning to do my first black tea rinse. Is there anything I should look out for? I plan on cowashing, putting in the rinse and then adding my dc to it and then air drying before retwisting my hair. Let me know what you ladies think!


----------



## blueberryd

Sooo yesterday I applied my sulfur mix to my scalp along with ion moisturizing condish on dry hair. Covered for about 3 hours. Took off shower cap and sat under steamer for 15 mins then applied olive oil and sat under steamer another 15 mins...cowashed with cheapie suave...applied lacio lacio and rollerset with lotta body...sat under dryer for 45 mins.

Hair is incredibly soft! Will continue this reggie for 3 months (sulfur, prepoo w moisturizing cond, steam, oil, steam, cowash, lacio lacio, rollerset/lottabody).  Should sleep with bonnet on head or something--you can see in the pics the curls in the back are smooshed. lol

I just ordered a crapload of products (mostly oils, aphogee, ORS)--won't be ordering/buying ANYTHING for my hair until at least June 2012--except maybe lacio lacio.

Vitamins to start this week:
MSM
Biotin
Multi
Iron


----------



## BlkOnyx488

EasypeaZee  **in my best Ateeya Voice** "Dis is wut I do!

I saturate my hair with the black tea.  then I tie two shopping bags on my head, two gets my head hotter.  Then I sit under the dryer for about 10mins
Then I add the DC and sit under the dryer longer like 30 mins or 45min.

Then Rinse!!
I am loving the results 
2 weeks into my individual Braid install and NOOOO shedding woot woot!!!



EasypeaZee said:


> Okay ladiesssss in a few hours im planning to do my first black tea rinse. Is there anything I should look out for? I plan on cowashing, putting in the rinse and then adding my dc to it and then air drying before retwisting my hair. Let me know what you ladies think!


----------



## NikkiQ

My Lord your hair looks GORGEOUS blueberryd


----------



## LuvlyRain3

im so bored with my hair. i wish i wasnt so style-challenged


----------



## Evolving78

EasypeaZee said:


> Okay ladiesssss in a few hours im planning to do my first black tea rinse. Is there anything I should look out for? I plan on cowashing, putting in the rinse and then adding my dc to it and then air drying before retwisting my hair. Let me know what you ladies think!



just use it as a rinse.  don't let it sit on your hair for more than a min or two.  rinse well and then dc. and don't steep the tea for too long. just 4-6mins. and use 1-2 tea bags.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am tempted to join the BSL challenge.....


----------



## Imani

Imani said:


> Been trying out other styles since I'm tired of my wig. So far I've been rocking buns during the week and maybe a loose ponytail or kind of like a puff on the weekend. All on twisted out hair.
> 
> *I would love to rock a style with all of my hair loose one day. Have never done that.* With my heat damage in the front, and different textures and stuff I just assumed it would look a hot mess not pulled back some kind of way. But I've been playing around with it and I may be able to figure out a cute way to do it. Since I haven't been straightening the front to blend with half wigs anymore, its starting to curl up more and not have that heat damaged look as much.



Wore a twist out this weekend to a party with all my hair loose.  It was cute, got lots of compliments. It was shrunken some and wild by the end of the party. (it was packed and sweaty but I had fun). 

And no I don't have pics, lol. I don't show my face online. And since I have a Macbook now and no MS Paint, I don't even know how to edit my face out. 

I'm still style challenged but I'm learning and trying stuff and think I'm finally starting to have more fun with my hair.  I love having more length, makes it easier for style challenged folks like me to come up with styles.


----------



## Poutchi

Hey Ladies... 
I am have been MIA for a while ... I was on vacation in my home country ( Niger) for a Month... sadly, three days before i left for my planned vacation, one of my sisters passed away... It s been rough but as time goes by it is getting better, we re adjusting to the situation... 
I have put in some micros in my hair while there, they are super tiny and I should get a picture up for you to see... I am hoping to have them until end of this semester ( end of april, and hopefull end of may)... I am just scared about my edges but they are super light so there is no pulling what so ever.
Hope every one had a great christmas and Happy new year to all


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Poutchi said:


> Hey Ladies...
> I am have been MIA for a while ... I was on vacation in my home country ( Niger) for a Month... sadly, three days before i left for my planned vacation, one of my sisters passed away... It s been rough but as time goes by it is getting better, we re adjusting to the situation...
> I have put in some micros in my hair while there, they are super tiny and I should get a picture up for you to see... I am hoping to have them until end of this semester ( end of april, and hopefull end of may)... I am just scared about my edges but they are super light so there is no pulling what so ever.
> Hope every one had a great christmas and Happy new year to all



 my condolences to your family


----------



## Evolving78

Poutchi
you are in my prayers


----------



## EasypeaZee

BlkOnyx488 said:


> EasypeaZee  **in my best Ateeya Voice** "Dis is wut I do!
> 
> I saturate my hair with the black tea.  then I tie two shopping bags on my head, two gets my head hotter.  Then I sit under the dryer for about 10mins
> Then I add the DC and sit under the dryer longer like 30 mins or 45min.
> 
> Then Rinse!!
> I am loving the results
> 2 weeks into my individual Braid install and NOOOO shedding woot woot!!!



Thanks!! I'm air drying as we speak! I plan on using garnier putty to hold my twists so I'll post a picture when I'm done retwisting!


----------



## kupenda

I brewed up two pitchers of tea. One black, one rooibos. I'm also gonnamake some coffee oil. Just cuz it smells nice lol. I read that it has no caffeine so is therefore useless for stimulating the follicles. But I think I'm gonna run a little water through the beans and add that to my pre poo spritz before making the oil


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

What yall using tea and coffee for? Lord knows I.don't need anymore hair steps, but I wanna know. Lol


----------



## Evolving78

pookaloo83 said:


> What yall using tea and coffee for? Lord knows I.don't need anymore hair steps, but I wanna know. Lol



if you have excessive shedding, it will help eliminate it!


----------



## princezzLeia

Hi, I am completely new here!

~Current hair length - Barely SL. I wore my hair in braids for 14 months until it was completely natural. My hair was completely wrecked by a stylist before I had any idea about proper hair care. I'm talking a huge patch of hair 1 cm long in the center of my head. So I braided it up and left it alone for a while. I relaxed it again and had it trimmed in December 2011 and this length is the result.

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd  - Texlaxed. This wasn't intentional but I was so scared of a repeat of the bad relaxer that I used conditioner over my whole head pre-relaxer and declared I was burning at 20 minutes on the dot. Now I have discovered that I LOVE the result of the underprocessing. My hair is fine to begin with and this is much better for me than bone straight.

~APL goal month - December. My whole life I have never been longer than SL, even as a child with natural hair. Being on LHCF makes me think perhaps I can grow my hair past what I thought was my terminal length - SL. But still my expectations are low...until I see some results! LOL!

~Current Reggie and styling choices

Sundays

- hot oil pre-poo (jojoba on scalp, EVOO on strands) 
- shampoo (Elasta QP Conditioning creme shampoo) 
- mild protein treatment (Aphogee 2 minute) 
- moisturizing DC for 1 hour with heat (Elasta DPR-11 mixed with EVOO) 
- apply leave-in (S-curl no-drip Activator Moisturizer followed by Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil creme) 
- air dry using scarf method

Wednesdays

- shampoo (Elasta QP conditioning creme shampoo. every other week, add one clarifying wash) 
- DC for 1 hour with heat (ORS Replenishing Conditioner mixed with EVOO) 
- leave-ins and air dry


Fridays

- co-wash (DPR) 
- leave-ins and air dry

Daily

- moisturize and seal at night in sections (S-curl no-drip Activator Moisturizer followed by Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil creme followed by jojoba oil)
- no direct heat
- ponies and tuck ends under (not long enough to bun) or bantu knots for protective styles 

Relaxers

- moderate protein one week pre-relaxer (Aphogee 2 minute left on for 5 minutes) 
- coat strands to protect them (DPR-11 followed by Vaseline) one hour before relaxer 
- coat new growth with ORS one hour before relaxer 
- moderate protein 2 days post-relaxer 
- attempting 8 week stretch

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
I'm beginning to think I'm doing the Aphogee too regularly, so cut that back to every other week. Also switching to CON Argan Oil shampoo when my Elasta QP runs out. 

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## SavannahNatural

^^^Welcome!


----------



## SavannahNatural

I did my first flat iron about 2 days ago using... (dun dun dun) *Crisco*.  And although it didn't come out bone straight (didn't blow dry prior) it still came out nice and I was pleasantly surprised by how full and thick my hair was.  My hair has always been thick but when straight I'm used to it looking thin.

Once straight I started in with the scissors.  The main reason I flat ironed my hair was to do a serious trim.  I took off 1/4"-1/2" all over, and am very happy with the end result.  I'm going to wear it straight for a little while (probably a week) until it starts to revert.  

I was surprised how quickly I wanted it up and off my shoulders after wearing it down.  Now I'm walking around with a cute bun.

I'll edit and post pics sometime tonight.


----------



## sweetypoo705

This is my first challenge ever!  I'm new to the forum- a 47 year old reading teacher who is approaching my one year healthy hair-versary- March 4th.
Current length- inch or so past collarbone
Goal length date- Dec.2012
Regimen- co-wash with Naturally I Am Coconut co-wash once a week
DC- Organic Virgin Coconut oil or Proclaim Intense Hydrating Masque (2x's a month)
Moisturizers:  Bee Mine Luscious, HE Long term Relationship
Oils:  OVCO and EVOO, which I add Biotin and MSM Capsules(powder inside capsules) and rosemary oil (every other day)
I am currently 21 weeks post relaxer- will relax at 25 weeks with PhytospecificII 
The only heat I use is flat iron once over- air dry hair.
Style hair with Ultima clip in extensions and flexi rod sets
I started my HHJ because I have a hyperthyroid discovered in '08- broke off my hair- and know that it is the Lord who has restored me and my hair to a healthy state  These are recent photos of my current length and new growth so far!  I am looking forward to seeing all of your results.  Blessings and Love


----------



## kupenda

Getting ready to wash and do my tea rinse before DCing. I think my shedding was caused by my relaxer. Maybe I didn't neutralize well


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

Welcome sweetypoo705!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome to the forum and our challenge ladies!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I'm still in twists but I will be oiling my scalp with jbco and GHE-ing tonight!


----------



## kupenda

I think instead of applying a moisturizer after I rinse, I'm just going to put some grease on my hair and scalp. I know my mom used to do that when I was younger and I read a thread about it here a few days ago. I'll see how my hair responds..


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Hmmm. I think I'm gonna go back to mini twists this  week and do this weekly/biweekly till my bday which is in march. That's also when I'll be straightening again. I'm gonna do this cause I'm getting lazy and tired of styling my hair in the morning. The twist for growth challenge spoiled me. Lol 

I have 2 heat damaged spots in the back oft head that is annoying me to no end. It doesn't hold braid outs well. I don't wanna cut it, but it looks so ugly to me. It's been there for months and it's just bothering the heck outta me. But I'm gonna hold onto it for dear life. Lol


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Ogoma

Poutchi said:


> Hey Ladies...
> I am have been MIA for a while ... I was on vacation in my home country ( Niger) for a Month... sadly, three days before i left for my planned vacation, one of my sisters passed away... It s been rough but as time goes by it is getting better, we re adjusting to the situation...
> I have put in some micros in my hair while there, they are super tiny and I should get a picture up for you to see... I am hoping to have them until end of this semester ( end of april, and hopefull end of may)... I am just scared about my edges but they are super light so there is no pulling what so ever.
> Hope every one had a great christmas and Happy new year to all






I am so sorry for your loss. Accept my deepest sympathies.


----------



## lilyofthenile

I've baggied my hair yesterday but it doesn't take away from the fact that I've been very lazy and slacking in my regimen. 

I really need to DC this week.


----------



## Evolving78

i think i am allergic to hair dye.  before it didn't bother me at all, but now i feel my scalp tingling in the same spot i lost hair in last year.  i won't let that happen again.  now that i am going darker.  i won't have to worry about dying my hair again for a year.  i am just going to use rinses afterwards.  i hope i don't get anymore gray hair in the front.  i only have one strand, so i guess i shouldn't be worried about that.


----------



## pookaloo83

Aww hell nah! I just snapped a hair that snagged on the back of my shirt. Uh uh this hair is getting pinned up!


----------



## Evolving78

pookaloo83 said:


> Aww hell nah! I just snapped a hair that snagged on the back of my shirt. Uh uh this hair is getting pinned up!



a little piece of me dies every time that happens.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

My straightened hair lasted a lot longer than I thought it would (~2 weeks). I def got my work's worth


----------



## kittenz

GM ladies.  I have been soooo dependent on my head bands since my chop and have worn them 98.9% of the time my hair is out.  I getting bored...can't wait til I can figure out some type of updo....


----------



## Evolving78

i am bunning for the rest of this week until wash day.  i am feeling really lazy.  i am going to airdry and put my hair up.

i am going to try this airdrying method. so i don't have to wet bun.


----------



## caltron

I did a moisturizing DC and steamed my hair this weekend and my hair is much happier!!  It's much softer and the ends aren't as brittle feelilng.

My hairdresser gave me what I think is some sort of protein conditioner with my retouch two weeks ago, and my hair felt all dry and hard.  She said I needed a protein treatment in two weeks.  I'm a little skeptical though but don't feel I have enough hair knowledge to question.


----------



## kittenz

shortdub78 said:


> i am bunning for the rest of this week until wash day. i am feeling really lazy. i am going to airdry *and put my hair up*.


 
Show off...


----------



## HauteHippie

Poutchi

I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss. I will keep y'all in my thoughts and prayers.



Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Poutchi

Thanks every body...


----------



## Evolving78

kittenz said:


> Show off...



i wish i could show off!   i struggle trying to get this mess up!  if i was still natural, well... it would just be rough! 


i just posted this in my edited post upthread.  she has way more hair than me, but i am going to try to pull it off just so i can put it in a bootleg bun.  i got these cute hair net things for buns to hide the shame!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhOUSjTN7lM

i do believe i need a better moisturizer.  i wanted to get Keracare's moisturizer, but the BSS was out ( i shop at CosmoProf) .  i might just have to pack up my nephew and run to the store.


----------



## kupenda

Last night after DCing I didn't apply a leave in or oil. I just put grease on top of still wet hair and tied it up for bed. Today it's in a bun. And very soft. I may be on to something...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LuvlyRain3

kupenda that's what I do. It's all about the dc. If you have a quality dc everything leave ins are unnecessary. I just seal with a butter or oil and KIM.


----------



## 3jsmom

I have been super lazy this week it has been a ponytail week. I think I am going to co-wash tonight and then rollerset. This cold then back to warm back to cold weather is crazy right now. I think for February I am going to be hiding my hair under a wig.


----------



## Evolving78

i ended up not doing that method for airdrying.  i ended up putting my hair up in a wet bun.  time was not on my side.  my kids will be getting off of the bus soon and my nephew won't stay sleep for long.  i had to do some laundry, clean a little, eat lunch and take a shower with in a short window of time.


----------



## NikkiQ

I have yet to try bunning my hair while it was out. I'm scared to get my hopes up for it to crash and burn.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Trixie58

My weave was installed saturday. Sunday nite with my SO I declared I didn't like the tension and I thought it was too tight. I woke up with it a little better so it's now Tuesday night and I still have it in....but I think I'll go find someone tomorrow to remove it. Paranoid? Perhaps.


----------



## EasypeaZee

Ok! Sorry for the delay I've been really sluggish lately. These are the braids I decided to put in instead of the twists that find themselves unraveling so quickly. According to the BF I'm 2 inches away from APL stretched in the back. Sorry the braids r deceiving. I'm 36 weeks post on Thursday. But yea, I'm tacking on another 2 inches just to make sure.


----------



## pookaloo83

Washed, deep conditioned, and put my twists up in a bun. Will wear this for a week ot two then redoubt.


----------



## Dominicanatural

My "get rid of mediocre/cone products from yo stash" personal challenge is getting tough, but I'm really seeing the products my hair just does not like, MJCurly Pudding in particular. The flaking is so bad, I thought I had dandruff, then I realized the white stuff wasn't coming from my scalp. Currently contemplating whether or not suffocating my hair with a product it doesn't like for a month is worth the money spent for the product that remains...if I weren't on a grad student budget . 

In other news, I think I may have figured out my signature style, the braided twist out. Basically set hair into medium sized twists and braid them together to stretch out the twists for an elongated twist out.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Dominicanatural I would definitely try to get at least some of my money back by selling it in the hair product exchange forum. Plenty of ppl on here love miss Jessie's.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Finally finished my mini twists! I need to make these last for 5 weeks instead of 4


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Hope everyone had a better blackout than I did. I was SO bored at work today without the site that I actually did work
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
I know right! I read the news all day. But its sooo much easier when the ladies give me the news in Off Topic 

I support the cause but I'm glad we are back online.


----------



## -PYT

I'm gonna lurk in here.  I think I could make it to APL by summer...


----------



## faithVA

Uh Oh - We are out of sync again  anywayz

I finished my Coffee Castor Oil. I think I cooked it too long but I knew I wasn't going to get up in the middle of the night and cut the crock pot off. So I'm hoping it works out just fine. I combined castor oil, wheat germ oil, jojoba oil and sunflower oil with 2 TBSP of coffee and put it in a crock pot. Tonight I added coconut oil to thin it out and added some EOs. Bought some new cedarwood EO  I like the smell of that.

So hopefully between the castor oil, the coffee and the EOs, I will see some nice results by the summer. Still wearing my box braids which I am going to try to wear for another week. My hair is a fuzzy mess, but I did a great job braiding them so they will last.


----------



## pookaloo83

This site is all outta order. Smh.


----------



## AryaStarr258

I havent done anything to my hair in so long. Just wash and condition. Winter makes me so lazzzzy....


----------



## pookaloo83

I kinda rushed my twists. The front looks kinda busted. I just wear a headband on and bun it. I'll post pics later.


----------



## bajandoc86

FINALLY!!! Hey ladies!


----------



## Imani

Its been an embarrassingly long time since I've washed my hair  I just came down with a cold, just haven't felt up to it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hope everyone had a better blackout than I did. I was SO bored at work today without the site that I actually did work 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## tiffers

pookaloo83 Super cute! I love that style! It's such a coincidence because both of my girls currently have twists pulled back in a bun. It's so low mani and cute at the same time.


----------



## Evolving78

it's late, but i feel like jumping in the shower and cowashing my hair.  i know it is not part of my new reggie to do it, but my hair kind of needs it.  i plan on dc'ing and washing this Saturday though.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I'll be straightening and trimming this weekend.


----------



## zoeyy

hey ladies,

i removed my weave yesterday... so here's my first picture update! yayyyy, my nape is grazin APL, but my other layers have to follow.. for my other layers I'm estimatin june now... but still ladies I'm so happy, one year ago I had maybe 2 inches of hair at max.. And I know, that I will never ever put a relaxer in my hair again!


----------



## Evolving78

zoeyy
congrats lady!

i put my hair in a big braid in the back last night and pinned up the end of it.  this might be a go to style that i can leave alone for a few days.  i'm at home during the week, so i usually just walk around in a scarf if i haven't done a roller set.  

i think i will set my hair using big rollers and do this style again.  i still haven't gotten the airdrying thing right, like making sure my ends are crispy.


----------



## NikkiQ

All of the posts are lookin a bit wackadoodle right now. All out of order and everything. I'm trying to keep up with what everyone is posting, but I'm getting a headache


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hello ladies! Today is my Friday at work so am excited. How are you guys doing?

Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


----------



## lilyofthenile

Seriously neglected my hair =/ but school has been kicking my *** so... I guess. 

I did do scalp massages and baggied for a few hours the past two days or so.


----------



## kupenda

I have been hiding my length since the year started. I really like hiding it. Will start lurking in the HYH challenge!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## indarican

so i just realize that yesterday was my 14month nappiversary!! im hiding under tammy right now. Im have had my hair in 10/12 bantu knots under my wig since sunday and they are holding pretty well. Im moisturizing and sealing everyday. applying my oil to my scalp at night, GHE'ing. Im going to cowash tonight and dc on sunday and restart the process again.


----------



## kristaa.10

Hiya ladies!

 I trimmed about .5 inch of my hair on Sunday bc my ends were just... STRUGGLIN' ! They feel way better now. I'm also about 90% sure I'm getting a sew in next month because I need one of those ultimate PTs to help me get my hands outta my hair. Plus this semester is gonna keep me too busy to spend exorbitant amounts of time on it on wash days, so, away it goes  
keep investing efforts & positive energy in your hair y'all! 

Hey NikkiQ, I just realized I'm not on the challenger list


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Oooooh I'm SORRY!!! I'll add you now


----------



## NikkiQ

Still rocking my Celies. Cowashed again today. They're getting fuzzy at the roots but nothing major. Might be able to hang for another week

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello, 

Alright so ... I am 70% done with my yarn twists and I plan on finishing over the weekend. I think I'm about 2 inches away from APL so I'm motivated to continue my PS 'til I get there.  I used my version of hair trigger growth elixir last time and got a grip of growth over six weeks ... gotta finish these braids to get back on my routine.

Sent from my Devour using Devour


----------



## pookaloo83

NaturalfienD said:


> Hello,
> 
> Alright so ... I am 70% done with my yarn twists and I plan on finishing over the weekend. I think I'm about 2 inches away from APL so I'm motivated to continue my PS 'til I get there.  I used my version of hair trigger growth elixir last time and got a grip of growth over six weeks ... gotta finish these braids to get back on my routine.
> 
> Sent from my Devour using Devour




NaturalfienD post pics when you're done!


----------



## pookaloo83

Damn. I wanna get yarn braids now. I'm looking at tutorials as we speak.


----------



## Dominicanatural

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Dominicanatural I would definitely try to get at least some of my money back by selling it in the hair product exchange forum. Plenty of ppl on here love miss Jessie's.



Thank you for the suggestion! I will definitely keep this in mind in the future! I only have like a quarter of the product left . Fortunately, I think I have figured out a way to make my hair feel decent. Sealing my hair with a castor oil/evoo mix before applying the Miss Jessie's has made my hair feel a lot better today.


----------



## itsjusthair88

I've been wearing my hair in a Janelle Monet updo, ends super protected for the week...this weekend, I go to a flat twist updo, which I will wear until February (2nd week or so) and then I'll wig it up through February and March...I'm looking at wigs now...drool


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall and these yarn braids and kinky twists drive me bananas!!! I, had the kinky twists done last year and idk if the chick did them wrong or what, but I did not look hot AT ALL!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## kupenda

ok ladies. its official. i have to cut my hair. my ends are only getting worse, even with frequent dusting. maybe my shears are just crappy. but i am going to get my hair straightened and then when its time to wash, i will get a fresh trim. and im not gonna fuss about lost length. because i am also starting my transition today. my hair has not responded properly to a relaxer in almost two years. im tired of dealing with this weird waviness. its like fuzzy, nappy, and tangled at the same time. so depending on my upcoming trim, i may be forced to drop out


----------



## Evallusion

kupenda said:


> ok ladies. its official. i have to cut my hair. my ends are only getting worse, even with frequent dusting. maybe my shears are just crappy. but i am going to get my hair straightened and then when its time to wash, i will get a fresh trim. and im not gonna fuss about lost length. because i am also starting my transition today. my hair has not responded properly to a relaxer in almost two years. im tired of dealing with this weird waviness. its like fuzzy, nappy, and tangled at the same time. so depending on my upcoming trim, i may be forced to drop out



What usually saves my ends is drenching my ends with JBCO.  I apply it to damp/wet hair.  After that, I braid it up in a long term protective style like box braids/kinky twists/etc. 

Whatever you decide to do, good luck.  I'm transitioning myself and that's part of the reason why I'm protective styling.


----------



## NikkiQ

kupenda you can't leave us! A lot of us in here are going through some tough times with our hair so I'm sure someone in here can help you out. I transitioned myself and just had my hair cut off as you know so if you wanna ask me anything, I'm an open book. As long as your butt doesn't go anywhere...b/c I will find you and drag your butt back in here!!!!


----------



## newnyer

kupenda are your ends underprocessed? I ask because it sounds like I've had the same problem and it was due to an underprocessed relaxer years ago that I never got corrected.  Straightened or rollerset it looked fine but if I just airdryed there was a definite difference between my normally relaxed hair and my underprocessed ends- it looked wavy, a lot more texture, and would get tangled more.  During my last touch up last week the stylist just ran the relaxer over my ends right before rinsing out, being sure not to keep it too long.  Now my ends look so much better.  Don't leave us! Lol

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## pookaloo83

Bought yarn on my lunchbreak. Just put one in and it was a success.  so this evening, I will be taking down each twist, (cause my hair's in twists right now) moisturize and braid. I bought 2 blacks and a brown yarn. Hopefully I'll be done by tomorrow, but some say it takes forever.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I want pics Pook!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

^^You know I will!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I finished my mini twists on Tuesday and made them way smaller than previous installs...explains why it took over 8h SMH I made them bigger as time went on & I got tired 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## kupenda

newnyer no my ends are the straightest when wet. But they look like cotton balls when dry. Airdrying is fine as long as I'm going to wear a style where my ends are hidden.

Evallusion I need a long term fix though. I will check to see if I can get some JBCO cuz I want my thickness back as well. My next PS will probably be a sew in. And then braided extensions after that. 

NikkiQ idk. These ends are driving me up the wall


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

kupenda what is your reggie?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## kupenda

NikkiQ I shampoo weekly with ORS Creamy Aloe or Aphogee Deep Moisture Shampoo based on how much build up I have. Then I DC under the dryer with Silk Elements or ORS Replenishing Pak. I rinse gently and apply Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer for two minutes. It's like porosity control. I just started using it. Then I let it airdry with DB Transitioning Cream and a little grapeseed oil. I have been PS since December using a phony bun or my half wig. No heat. Sometimes I use Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Spritz after rinsing my DCer out


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AyannaDivine

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I finished my mini twists on Tuesday and made them way smaller than previous installs...explains why it took over 8h SMH I made them bigger as time went on & I got tired
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



Ooh those are super tiny! Great job girl


----------



## esi.adokowa

kupenda, do your ends curl up on you at all?
if so, they might be under processed and it may be a case of your ends just requiring a lot more moisture than the rest of your hair.
hard to say though.
hopefully you don't need to cut off as much as you think!


----------



## kupenda

esi.adokowa umm. They flare up. Like they're riding a roller coaster but the rest of the hair isnt. I'll take some thorough pics today before I get my hair done. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blueberryd

Just did an aphogee 2-step protein treatment; DC w/ NTM; sat under salons r us dryer (on coldest setting); sprayed hair with Aphogee Green Tea leave in; flat ironed on 370 degrees with my hairArt flat iron...Can't wait to get a trim in March to clean up my hair 'shape/style' and get rid of those frayed ends.












Sorry for GIANT pics


----------



## mami2010

I just spritz my hair with some water and DC with ORS hair mayo with some oils added to it. Then steamed it in the shower.


----------



## Evolving78

kupenda said:


> NikkiQ I shampoo weekly with ORS Creamy Aloe or Aphogee Deep Moisture Shampoo based on how much build up I have. Then I DC under the dryer with Silk Elements or ORS Replenishing Pak. I rinse gently and apply Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer for two minutes. It's like porosity control. I just started using it. Then I let it airdry with DB Transitioning Cream and a little grapeseed oil. I have been PS since December using a phony bun or my half wig. No heat. Sometimes I use Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Spritz after rinsing my DCer out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



kupenda
you may have protein buildup.  you need to incorporate more moisture in your reggie.  Aphogee products are full of protein.  even the shampoo!  the ORS Replenishing Pak has protein in it as well, even though it is very light.


----------



## skraprchik

blueberryd said:


> Just did an aphogee 2-step protein treatment; DC w/ NTM; sat under salons r us dryer (on coldest setting); sprayed hair with Aphogee Green Tea leave in; flat ironed on 370 degrees with my hairArt flat iron...Can't wait to get a trim in March to clean up my hair 'shape/style' and get rid of those frayed ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for GIANT pics


Very pretty!


----------



## lilyofthenile

Ok exams and coursework out the way, I am going to prepoo my hair today, then I'll shampoo and finish up with a cowash. I'm ashamed to say it's been sometime =( but yarn braids take so long to dry!!


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> @kupenda
> you may have protein buildup. you need to incorporate more moisture in your reggie. Aphogee products are full of protein. even the shampoo! the ORS Replenishing Pak has protein in it as well, even though it is very light.


 

I totally agree with shortdub78. Your reggie is FULL of protein crazy products. Up the moisturing products for a month or so and see if that changes anything before you decide to chop your ends off kupenda


----------



## coolsista-paris

Hi ladies. i think i was also using to much protein last month...apoghee and as my hair is natural i guess i need less protein than some other hair.
Well ive been fighting to keep my hair moisturised. GUEss what worked for me......S curl GEL. i ve been using s curl for years, but the gel only to style a puff (my hair was always soft after that).Last friday i pre oiled first, then shampoo'd with apoghee (i alternate with another shampoo protein free, one wash out of 2). I then deep conditionned with cholesterol mixed with a tiny bit of oil. my hair was soft after all that. Then i dryed it a bit and put some carrot food (the water based type) and sealed with almond oil.

The next day my hair was less dry that usual. So i then tryed s curl gel on dry hair,it felt weard and a bit disgusting (i hate that soggy feeling). As soon as i went out my hair sucked up the s curl gel. BUT GUESS WHAT: my hair stayed moisturized and the soggy feeling disapeared itself. I dont even have to moisturise every day with this stuff. My hair is shiny, doesnt break, is soft, and stays moisturized!!!!!!!!!!! at last ! im gonna stick with this method.

il try using a home spritz for moisture (water-olive oil-glycerin-and sometimes aloe juice).
instead of using s curl spray.


----------



## TheNDofUO

KumakoXsd said:


> Ok exams and coursework out the way, I am going to prepoo my hair today, then I'll shampoo and finish up with a cowash. I'm ashamed to say it's been sometime =( but yarn braids take so long to dry!!



Lucky! My exams are next week. I've did my hair today but its been a week soon


----------



## Kerryann

my s/o ordered me some hairfinity 6 months supply yippie surprise


----------



## BlkOnyx488

I think I might be APL in the back.  Woot Woot!!!
I am not ready to officially claim it until I take my braids out the end of February but I was tightening a few braids in the back and I sorta ended up with a measuring tape in my hand   anyway the strands I measured are 10 inches long.  I only need 9 inches to be APL


----------



## Evolving78

i really need to finish rolling my hair.  i gotta be out of the house by 2pm and i have to have my kids packed up and ready to hang out with their dad.  it's almost 11am now.  
i am going to follow Buildable Beauty's relaxed reggie.

she pretty much did the same thing i do now, but she is just more consistent than me.
she wash/dc once a week
she adds in her leave-in and oil
she moisturizes and seals throughout the week
she sets her hair and places it in a low-mani style. (roller set and up with a clip)

she stated this helped her get over the shoulder length hump.  i plan on getting some more red size rollers.  it takes too long with the smaller sizes, since i have to use more rollers.

i am going back to that.  i was lazy this past week, but it was that TOM.


----------



## kupenda

Thanks ladies! Any rec's for deep conditioners without proteins? I will stop with aphogee for a month or so. What about the creamy aloe shampoo? I also have Nexxus Therappe and Nexxus Humectress shampoo and conditioner but I don't use them often. Should I do those instead?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda

And I forgot to mention that I cowash on Wednesday's with v05 tea therapy 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok guys! Be nice! Lol this is my first time EVER braiding with hair etc. my first yarn braids! I started at 5 pm yesterday and got done 4:30 am. I wanted to go to bed with it finished.


----------



## NikkiQ

kupenda said:


> Thanks ladies! Any rec's for deep conditioners without proteins? I will stop with aphogee for a month or so. What about the creamy aloe shampoo? I also have Nexxus Therappe and Nexxus Humectress shampoo and conditioner but I don't use them often. Should I do those instead?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Formoisture,I absolutely LOVE Silk Elements Mega Moisture Treatment. Leaves your hair like butter. Idk about the Nexxus Therappe. Anything with "therapy" in the name makes me think it has protein in it (don't ask why) so you might wanna check out the ingredients. Moisturizing shampoo? Hmm...Tresemme Naturals moisture line is really good. I dig em.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NikkiQ

Pook I love em!!!! You did a great job. How long you gonna leave em in?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> Pook I love em!!!! You did a great job. How long you gonna leave em in?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700




I don't know. It's kinda tight around my edges right now.  At least  4 weeks. I can't wear them down because they looks so sparse, I did big parts.


----------



## coolsista-paris

pookaloo83 : youve done a great job !  it look sreally nice. i miss doing extension braids..but i must wait as i had hair loss on my front edges.


----------



## tiffers

kupenda Please step away from ORS Creamy Aloe.

It's a chelating shampoo, which is like clarifying shampoo on crack. Chelating shampoos will remove EVERYTHING from your hair.

As a relaxed head, you only need to chelate once every 4+ weeks. NO more than that.

What shampoos do you have on-hand now?

I would suggest steaming or overnight deep conditioning because your hair has been through the gauntlet with your weekly use of a chelating poo.


----------



## 3jsmom

Pookaloo, your braids came out pretty, I wish I could braid

I am going deep condition and roller set my hair for the week, I hope to get a sew in soon

For the person who was asking about Nexxus I don't care for the therapee shampoo but love Hemacto (sp?) Con

Sent from my HTC Shift


----------



## bajandoc86

blueberryd your hair is so blingy and beautiful!


----------



## kupenda

NikkiQ I just finished a tub of Silk Elements. It was like "meh" to my hair. I couldn't tell I had even DCed the next day :-/

tiffers Oops! I didn't know. Alright, I will put that away for awhile lol. I have Nexxus Therappe, Aphogee Deep Moisture, Elasta QP Shampoo for Relaxed Hair and LUSH Trichomania. I have always hate shampoos. They all leave my hair stripped and gross feeling. So I only shampoo once. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Loves Harmony

tiffers said:


> kupenda Please step away from ORS Creamy Aloe.
> 
> It's a chelating shampoo, which is like clarifying shampoo on crack. Chelating shampoos will remove EVERYTHING from your hair.
> 
> As a relaxed head, you only need to chelate once every 4+ weeks. NO more than that.
> 
> What shampoos do you have on-hand now?
> 
> I would suggest steaming or overnight deep conditioning because your hair has been through the gauntlet with your weekly use of a chelating poo.




Guess I need to step a way too. I use the ors shampoo as well.  What would you recommend.

Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


----------



## Loves Harmony

I lightly blow my hair out.

Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Haven't posted in a while but I am happy to say that after thinking my hair wasn't growing it actually was. I took my sew-in down a few weeks ago and when I washed, DCed my hair was still soaking wet and I felt it "hanging" on my neck. Now once my hair is dried...it shrinks to no end. I decided to see if I could make a pony tail while wet and I'll be darned if it didn't fit lol. It's not a big pony, I call it a bunny tail but it just assures me that my hair is growing. I'm now in kinky twists that I got done yesterday but I did take pics of my little bunny tail and will post pics later


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Loves Harmony said:


> Guess I need to step a way too. I use the ors shampoo as well. What would you recommend.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


 

I know this wasn't for me but a good moisturizing shampoo I like is Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo and Shea Moisture's Moisture Retention Shampoo


----------



## blueberryd

kupenda said:


> @NikkiQ I just finished a tub of Silk Elements. It was like "meh" to my hair. I couldn't tell I had even DCed the next day :-/
> 
> @tiffers Oops! I didn't know. Alright, I will put that away for awhile lol. I have Nexxus Therappe, Aphogee Deep Moisture, Elasta QP Shampoo for Relaxed Hair and LUSH Trichomania. I have always hate shampoos. They all leave my hair stripped and gross feeling. So I only shampoo once.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



kupenda  I know it's not the old legendary formula, but I really like the Cream of Nature shampoo (in the orange bottle).  It's a more gentle/moisturizing shampoo IMO.


----------



## kupenda

blueberryd said:


> kupenda  I know it's not the old legendary formula, but I really like the Cream of Nature shampoo (in the orange bottle).  It's a more gentle/moisturizing shampoo IMO.



Thanks!!! blueberryd 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers

kupenda Loves Harmony Besides Original CON shampoo when I was relaxed, I've never come across a shampoo that didn't leave my hair dry and crispy.

Recently, I tried a shampoo bar from Kyra's Ultimate and it was fantastic. Made my hair so soft and fluffy. I have other shampoo bars of hers but haven't tried them yet because I wanna use up the one that I have first. I think it's the Honey Butter one. With a name like that, how can it NOT be good? 

So yeah, definitely hop on Kyra's shampoo bars. www.kyrasultimate.com


----------



## NaturalfienD

pookaloo83 said:


> NaturalfienD post pics when you're done!



~~ I got you girlfriend!! I'm lolly-gagging for sure ... It takes patience but it's worth it.  

Sent from my Devour using Devour


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> Yall and these yarn braids and kinky twists drive me bananas!!! I, had the kinky twists done last year and idk if the chick did them wrong or what, but I did not look hot AT ALL!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



... I bet if you did them yourself that you'd love em.  They are a pain to install but the yarn really helps with keeping the moisture in more so than synthetic hair (in my experience) so it's a worthy trade off. If you get bored you should try it- come to the dark side with us ...


----------



## Imani

pookaloo83 said:


> Ok guys! Be nice! Lol this is my first time EVER braiding with hair etc. my first yarn braids! I started at 5 pm yesterday and got done 4:30 am. I wanted to go to bed with it finished.



I'm tempted to try some yard braids. I'm not that ambitious to do them myself tho I'd have to pay someone. I loved when I had kinky twist extensions a couple years ago but that synthetic hair is just awful and will never touch my head again; it made me itch and the texture is so hard and dry, it really dried out my real hair and also tangled bad.


----------



## Evolving78

kupenda and Loves Harmony
i use Keracare hydrating shampoo, kenra moisturizing, elucence,mizani etc... anything that is not a clear shampoo.  you should look into creamy cleansers like WEN or HairOne Olive. 
dilute your shampoo with distilled water in a separate bottle.  only focus on the scalp.  try to prepoo or hot oil treatment before you shampoo.

my hair turned out nice yesterday. i put it up in a clip as well.  i purchased that LTR from HE.  it has cones in it, but  but i am relaxed.  i will see what the rave is about.


----------



## Danewshe

I wanna join 

~Current hair length
Shoulder length

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~APL goal month
December

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Wash dc every two weeks. Braid/wig it up

 ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Baby my ends, ACV rinse, perosity control

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## Kerryann

Pook u r better than me i rather pay someone...u did a great job


----------



## lilyofthenile

Pre-pooing my hair in preparation for shampooing it. It has been a while =S http://yfrog.com/h8evlpsj the mixture... not the greatest pic, but just a shea butter, SM Deep Treatment Masque, aloe vera gel and hemp oil mix.


----------



## NikkiQ

One week done with these Celies and they're still hanging in there. Gonna keep them for another week if I can. I've been M&S everyday and been pretty consistent with my Nioxin/Biotin/multi-vitamin combo. Can't believe I haven't done a length check in a while!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Trixie58

Weave is out. Hair seems thinner after a week of tight braiding, but has survived. Never again for me--weaves just aren't in my hair plan. Here is my hair as of Saturday morning after the weave removal. Looks a inch or two away from APL here(?) but its so hard to say, my hair looks different in every picture based on my hair position, arm position etc. Plus my hair will always be in a V, I have a long face so I always have to wear my sides shorter. So...giving it to April for a definite APL as per my original plan.


----------



## TheNDofUO

tiffers said:


> kupenda Loves Harmony Besides Original CON shampoo when I was relaxed, I've never come across a shampoo that didn't leave my hair dry and crispy.
> 
> Recently, I tried a shampoo bar from Kyra's Ultimate and it was fantastic. Made my hair so soft and fluffy. I have other shampoo bars of hers but haven't tried them yet because I wanna use up the one that I have first. I think it's the Honey Butter one. With a name like that, how can it NOT be good?
> 
> So yeah, definitely hop on Kyra's shampoo bars. www.kyrasultimate.com



I use CON Argan Oil shampoo. It's not stripping at all. My mum doesn't like it all that much because her doesnt feel 'washed' but if that's what your looking for CON Argan Oil is for you.


----------



## kupenda

Slight dilemma. I'm at the Dominican salon and I tried to get the hair vitamins for shedding but they were out. So I proceeded with washing and everything else. While I'm getting rollers put in the woman doing them stops, rolls my shed hair into a little ball, and shows it to the other women rolling hair. In Spanish she says "look at all this hair from my client". They laugh. So I just made a mental note to "forget" her tip when I make my rounds, especially since I was gonna tip my roller extra for dealing nicely with my shed hair. But now I'm having second thoughts. An I being petty? My feelings were hurt, but I was also feeling myself get a lil heated. This is supposed to be a professional business. I don't need you to make fun of me or make comments about me. It obviously wasn't important enough to her to show me, the client, this wonderful ball of hair. And even though she doesn't speak English well there are plenty of people here that usually translate. Why would this be any different?

Well that's my argument. Thoughts? Am I just getting worked up for nothing?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Danewshe

kupenda said:


> Slight dilemma. I'm at the Dominican salon and I tried to get the hair vitamins for shedding but they were out. So I proceeded with washing and everything else. While I'm getting rollers put in the woman doing them stops, rolls my shed hair into a little ball, and shows it to the other women rolling hair. In Spanish she says "look at all this hair from my client". They laugh. So I just made a mental note to "forget" her tip when I make my rounds, especially since I was gonna tip my roller extra for dealing nicely with my shed hair. But now I'm having second thoughts. An I being petty? My feelings were hurt, but I was also feeling myself get a lil heated. This is supposed to be a professional business. I don't need you to make fun of me or make comments about me. It obviously wasn't important enough to her to show me, the client, this wonderful ball of hair. And even though she doesn't speak English well there are plenty of people here that usually translate. Why would this be any different?
> 
> Well that's my argument. Thoughts? Am I just getting worked up for nothing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



No you're not being petty.  That was just downright rude and as you said, unprofessional.  I would have had to say something to her.  Sorry this happend to you


----------



## BlkOnyx488

kupenda said:


> Slight dilemma. I'm at the Dominican salon and I tried to get the hair vitamins for shedding but they were out. So I proceeded with washing and everything else. While I'm getting rollers put in the woman doing them stops, rolls my shed hair into a little ball, and shows it to the other women rolling hair. In Spanish she says "look at all this hair from my client". They laugh. So I just made a mental note to "forget" her tip when I make my rounds, especially since I was gonna tip my roller extra for dealing nicely with my shed hair. But now I'm having second thoughts. An I being petty? My feelings were hurt, but I was also feeling myself get a lil heated. This is supposed to be a professional business. I don't need you to make fun of me or make comments about me. It obviously wasn't important enough to her to show me, the client, this wonderful ball of hair. And even though she doesn't speak English well there are plenty of people here that usually translate. Why would this be any different?
> 
> Well that's my argument. Thoughts? Am I just getting worked up for nothing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Oh see I would have laid her out with a British Accent Tabetha Style!   

Start doing Black Tea Rinses that will help with the Shedding

Sorry to hear you experienced this kind of nonsense


----------



## collegeDoll

Checkin in:

my hair in the back is maybe a half an inch from collarbone, but my sides arent even reaching my shoulders yet :/ ..yet my bang is a half inch from my nose. I really wanna cut my hair just to even it up.. ughhhhh lol uneven-ness sucks!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

My hair is still in kinky twists but today is wash day!


----------



## lamaria211

I just purchased 3 products from the As I Am line from Sally's is anyone in the challenge using these products
View attachment 135121

View attachment 135123


----------



## kupenda

Thanks ladies. I didn't tip her. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda

lamaria211 said:


> I just purchased 3 products from the As I Am line from Sally's is anyone in the challenge using these products
> View attachment 135121
> 
> View attachment 135123
> 
> View attachment 135125



lamaria211 I was looking at those last night. I wanted the DCer but the price. Ugh. I pay more for Hairveda Sitrinillah but it's still hard for me to spend that much. I'm interested in hearing how it works for you though!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

I feel like I have the "W" Going on. My sides to me seem longer than the middle. (If you were Looking at the back of my head)


----------



## Aggie

I used Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo today. I Clarifyed with Avalon Organics Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree Shampoo then I washed and deep conditioned my hair today using Moroccanoil products. My hair feels awesome right now, and by awesome, I mean soft, silky and strong. You can't get any better than that.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^Aggie you chopped your hair??? WTH have I been!!? I didn't even notice that in your siggie until now!


----------



## Evolving78

pookaloo83 said:


> I feel like I have the "W" Going on. My sides to me seem longer than the middle. (If you were Looking at the back of my head)



my hair grows like that.  my nape's hairline is in the shape of a "W".  when i wore a fade, i would just keep shape up the natural hair line instead of my barber shaping me straight across.  it would grow back so funky if i did it that way.

i like Herbal Essence's Long Term Relationship Leave-in so far.  it is very light and smells good.

i am going to start a journal for my hair.   so i can keep track of what i am doing and using.


----------



## Aggie

@NikkiQ, yes hun I chopped it off almost 2 weeks ago and put the pic up right away. I needed to cut it again because of the splits and SSKs. In addition, the stylist that cut out my weave, cut big chunks of hair off with the scissor she was using to remove it. I had told her that I thought she was cutting out my hair, she said no. 

It was days later when I noticed that she did cut out chunks of my hair on the left side of my head. It was quite disturbing and cutting it was my only option. It encouraged me to take off all the split ends *and* get it low enough to grow back in with the chunks of hair the stylist cut out.

I will not be going back to her again for ANYTHING hair!


----------



## NikkiQ

she cut your hair?!?! Oh HELL no!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## pookaloo83

At the moment I'm redoing some of the yarn braids. I need to figure out how I'm gonna moisturize these braids.


----------



## NaturalfienD

pookaloo83 said:


> At the moment I'm redoing some of the yarn braids. I need to figure out how I'm gonna moisturize these braids.



pookaloo83 - I use a water based moisturizer with no issue.  Blackonyx77 on YT uses carefree curl as a moisturizer ... I don't care for a lot of glycerin so I rely on that Aussie Hair Insurance for daily moisture.

What did you try girlfriend?

Sent from my Devour using Devour


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Just finished washing and dc-ing my kinky twists. Letting them air dry now...


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Straightened and trimmed today


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> she cut your hair?!?! Oh HELL no!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
I know right! I'm calm about it because getting upset can't really put my hair back on my head. It is a loss and now I am moving forward as best I can without blowing a mental fuse, although I am very much tempted to. 

I am still optimistic about my thick and healthy hair goals and thank God, that much has not been discouraged. Thank you so much for caring hun.


----------



## NikkiQ

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Straightened and trimmed today



So soft and shiny!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NikkiQ

Aggie said:


> I know right! I'm calm about it because getting upset can't really put my hair back on my head. It is a loss and now I am moving forward as best I can without blowing a mental fuse, although I am very much tempted to.
> 
> I am still optimistic about my thick and healthy hair goals and thank God, that much has not been discouraged. Thank you so much for caring hun.



I've seen the way you take care of your hair so I have not an once of doubt in my mind that you'll bounce back like a champ 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Jaysin

*i'd like to join also*

Hi,
I would like to join as well. I am so eager to grow my hair. Here are my stats:
Current length: just above my shoulders
Texlaxed: phytospecific 1
Goal: APL by December 31
Regime: wash 1-2 times a week, shampoo only scalp, deep condition, air dry and style.
I am searching for ways to use less heat on my hair. Trying curl formers for the first time tonight. If this works out it will be my way to put away the flat iron and dryer.

My profile pic shows my current length. I will try to post it when I figure out how.





Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## RayRayFurious

I'm joining this. I'm full shoulder length & natural. My goal is to be APL by graduation, May 2012. I want to get my hair flat ironed without having to get any tracks thrown in (never have done it & I still may, who knows!)

I just bought two wigs. I can't wait to rock them. I've been two strand twisting with Cantu Shea butter leave-in & sealing with grapeseed oil. That kept my hair moisturized for a week without having to spritz it or anything.

I wash once a week & DC with a protein conditioner or cholesterol. 

I'm having a setback because I think I'm suffering from seborrhoeic dermatitis. My scalp has been dry, itchy, scaly, & just embarrassing. I bought a little sample bottle of head & shoulders to try. If that doesn't work, I'll buy some Selsun Blue & tea tree oil. Hopefully, I can avoid a trip to the dermatologist ($$).

Good luck to you, ladies! I'll check in with pics, soon.


----------



## faithVA

It's a long wash day because I waited to late to start and I decided to henna. Washed with lavender mud wash, did a red/dark brown henna for two hours and now DCing with AO Blue Chamomile under a heat cap for 30 minutes. 

Still need to rinse, moisturize and at least twist up enough to create some type of style in the morning.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Lol thanks NikkiQ. My third attempt at straightening and I finally got it right.


----------



## sweet_silvia88

here is my puf (16months post relaxer..)





and this is my hair this week (birthday week


----------



## Evolving78

your eyes are killing my softly!  such a cutie! oh love the hair too!  happy birthday!



sweet_silvia88 said:


> mmm.. havent post before... here is my puf (16months post relaxer..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my hair this week (birthday week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks girls!


----------



## sweet_silvia88

shortdub78 said:


> your eyes are killing my softly!  such a cutie! oh love the hair too!  happy birthday!



thanks dear !


----------



## pookaloo83

So last night I added some brown yarn to my twists and the ones that came out short, I redid to match the length of the others. I added 2 brown braids to give it some spunk. Lol

I just font know how I'm gonna moisturize while in these. I'm gonna search the forum. I don't really do extensions and stuff.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhhhhhhhhh! all this hair! Yall are making me want to take my Celies out just to play with mine


----------



## sajjy

mixed my own keratin treatment... one part grape seed oil one part hydrolyzed keratin. My hair feels soft to the touch, once I comb my hair this morning we will see if the breakage has decreased.. will post the verdict


----------



## SavannahNatural

Currently stretching my hair in prep for some mini twists... The straight hair was cool, but I was tired of being concerned about it touching stuff, LOL!  

I decided that I would straighten maybe 3-5 times a year instead of not at all.  My curl reverted back to just the way it was before so I'm good with that!

I really want that Terressentials Mud Wash, but funds are so tight and I would have to order it. So I'll have to continue to use up my products until I need more.  Plus I won't need to poo wash for a while   (Silver Lining)


----------



## kupenda

I feel like a crackhead. I'm feigning for some new hair products!! Sheesh. I need some more Hairveda avosoya mostly. I miss the yummy smell of that stuff. And it made my hair so soft. Ahhhh!!! I wanna give up this no buy thing. It sucks :{


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> It's a long wash day because I waited to late to start and I decided to henna. Washed with lavender mud wash, did a red/dark brown henna for two hours and now *DCing with AO Blue Chamomile *under a heat cap for 30 minutes.
> 
> Still need to rinse, moisturize and at least twist up enough to create some type of style in the morning.


Oooh faithVA, please tell me how you like the bolded AOBC conditioner. I have it in my wish list and wanted to hear some reviews on it before purchasing. My hair, like yours is highly textured, so we might get the same results from it.


----------



## Aggie

sweet_silvia88 said:


> here is my puf (16months post relaxer..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my hair this week (birthday week


 

You look so cute with natural hair sweet_silvia88. It is so cute!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=32545 said:
			
		

> Aggie[/USER];15120113]Oooh @faithVA, please tell me how you like the bolded AOBC conditioner. I have it in my wish list and wanted to hear some reviews on it before purchasing. My hair, like yours is highly textured, so we might get the same results from it.


 
Hey Aggie, I actually like the Blue Chamomile. I went to the store to buy the White Camellia and for some reason I had a brain freeze and bought the Blue Chamomile instead .  I did not like the AO HSR because its too thick, lays on my hair and doesn't penetrate. The Blue Chamomile is thinner and moisturizes well. I can use it for 20 minutes under a heat cap and have great results. WARNING, it smells somewhat medicated and I can't tell you why. But I'm not a big smell person so it doesn't bother me. And after I rinse and apply a leave-in, I don't smell it.

Comparing it to White Camellia, I like White Camellia as well. White Camellia is thinner and easier to apply, It works as well and as quickly as the Blue Chamomile. And it doesn't smell medicated.

I think the reason I have chosen to go with the White Camellia over the Blue Chamomile, because the White Camellia is thinner, easier to apply to curly textures and I think I can use less of it than the Blue Chamomile. But results wise I think they are comparable. 

That's my short answer.


----------



## sweet_silvia88

Aggie said:


> You look so cute with natural hair sweet_silvia88. It is so cute!



aww! thanks dear!!!


----------



## sydwrites

Washed with a Garlic Shampoo and then the Elucence Moisturizing poo since I had a shedding issue in the past. I used the CD Monoi Conditioner as a light protein then followed up with Gloss Moderne Mask which my hair loves! I knew it was going to rain today so I just did flat-twists with rods at the ends that I let airdry.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> Hey Aggie, I actually like the Blue Chamomile. I went to the store to buy the White Camellia and for some reason I had a brain freeze and bought the Blue Chamomile instead . I did not like the AO HSR because its too thick, lays on my hair and doesn't penetrate. The Blue Chamomile is thinner and moisturizes well. I can use it for 20 minutes under a heat cap and have great results. WARNING, it smells somewhat medicated and I can't tell you why. But I'm not a big smell person so it doesn't bother me. And after I rinse and apply a leave-in, I don't smell it.
> 
> Comparing it to White Camellia, I like White Camellia as well. White Camellia is thinner and easier to apply, It works as well and as quickly as the Blue Chamomile. And it doesn't smell medicated.
> 
> I think the reason I have chosen to go with the White Camellia over the Blue Chamomile, because the White Camellia is thinner, easier to apply to curly textures and I think I can use less of it than the Blue Chamomile. But results wise I think they are comparable.
> 
> That's my short answer.


 

Thanks a million faithVA for such a thorough review. I  White Camellia as well so I know I will love the Blue Chamomile. HSR is very thick and works better on dry hair imo and so that is how I choose to use it. 

I will be trying the HSR mixed in some hot coconut and/or evoo on wet hair next and see how that works for me. This way, it's thinned out a little without losing it's conditioning properties.


----------



## menina

i've been lurking but not posting cause i didn't wanna post without pics.
i tried my first updo this year and used the shea moisture curl & shine kit products. i posted the pics in another challenge thread.
shea moisture updo
i've still been shampooing and dcing with the shea moisture kit trying to use it different ways to see how it can work. i tried matrix biolage deep smoothing shampoo and it was nice. 
last week i shampooed with ORS aloe shampoo then shea moisture shampoo, dc'ed with ORS pak under the dryer, used mizani thermasmooth serum to blow dry and then flat ironed my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

today is a cowash/dc day.  i'm going to roll on large roller to get my hair more straight and use the big and medium ones for a curly set this weekend.


----------



## faithVA

I'm currently wearing my hair with mini twists in the front and a bun in the back. I like the bun but bunning every morning is tooooo much for me  I am a minimalist so as soon as possible this hair will be going back into some twists. I would rather spend more time 1x a week styling my hair then a minutes every day styling my hair 

I will leave the bun for emergencies and special occasions


----------



## Phaer

I am wearing twist, I am going to get kinky twists done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ

4 more days and the Celies are coming down!!


----------



## bajandoc86

..........Deleted........


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ my La Jay wig has arrived!! I have to pick it up today. I am so excited, I hope I can make it work.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^yay!!!!  I want pictures!!


----------



## pookaloo83

I have a lajay wig in my closet collecting dust. I hated it on me when I put it on. What a waste.  

So last night I made some type of concoction.  Lol water, hot 6 oil, and suave strawberries and cream conditioner. I sprayed that on my scalp and halfway down my braids.


----------



## growbaby

-Checking in
Still in my 1st full weave. Saturday will mark week 3. I'm sad to say that I'm already ALMOST sick of it. Waaaaaaaay more maintenance than throwing my hair in a bun in the A.M. But my goal was to have it for 4 weeks and i am still hoping to last that long (which is until FEB, 4).


----------



## gvin89

***Peeking in***

I think I may join you all....my longest layer is SL .  I may be able to make APL by December 2012.  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello Chicky Babes,

I have attached the pix of my yarn twists that took HELLA long for me to finish but it was definitely worth the hard work (the twists are about waist length on me.) I hope you all enjoy -- 

@pookaloo83 I posted the pix per your request girlfriend ... by the way, love the freaking name!


----------



## lilyofthenile

Just added a leave in and kinda sealed. Glad I had the time to do that... just wondering when I will scalp massage next b/c I haven't done it in days.


----------



## tiredbeauty

Just called Ulta in my area and they have Nioxin for $30.00! for the 90 count! They say it's on "clearance" but I just looked at amazon and the price is comparable and I don't have to wait for shipping! I asked the women to hold them for me as there was only 2 left! I'm there!


----------



## kupenda

Hi ladies! I got my hair curled this past few weekend and my coworkers were all in my scalp today. They're more worried about how I'm taking care of it than I am. "are you gonna pincurl? What about flexis?" nosey people. I'm just going to bed. I'm not fussing with these curls. When they fall I'll just add some coconut oil and wrap it next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie

Just did my sulfur/jbco scalp masssage, moisturized with BB Oil Moisturizer and sealed my ends with jbco.


----------



## kupenda

i am drinking more water now that my SO picked me up a Bobble water bottle. Have you ladies seen them? I really like it but the carbon particles never fully go away. The company says its alright and I know carbon dust in the system isnt bad for you, but I did expect the dust to go away. I was tempted to take it back but decided not to because most of the water I drink comes from the water fountain in an elementary school of a very poor neighborhood. Not taking any chances  I would much rather have filtered water with a little extra carbon than to have unfiltered water with tons of unmentionables *barf*


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Checking in!
Still in my braids from the beginning of the month I am starting to get that itch to take them out.  hopefully I can make it a full 6 weeks at least. LOL I am so lame.


----------



## TLC1020

Did my touch-up in December and back to wearing a bun .....


----------



## AryaStarr258

I kinda stepped away from my challenges for a minute but I am BACK and checking in!

Tonight is washing and DCing night. Then I'll moisturize, throw it in a bun, and let it dry. I'm trying to keep way from my flat iron for at least two weeks, and I'm already a week in. I also dusted yesterday, so all is well in my world of hair


----------



## Loves Harmony

Checking in: I prepoo with ao balance dc then co wash with joico kpak conditioner.

Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


----------



## livinthevida

*SO EXCITED TO JOIN THIS YEAR'S APL 2012 CHALLENGE!!!

COUNT ME IN!!!

~Current hair length
*When dry my hair rests at the nape of my neck, when wet my hair rests just past my shoulders. I might pick up shears this weekend to trim my ends. My last trim was July 2011!! My hair rested at my ears when dry or wet it was very short then! 
*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*All Natural

*~APL goal month
*December 1, 2012. I think with my thinning hair I need to first address this issue. I know it will take some to heal before I can start to see healthier hair and build a solid growth regime that really works.

*~Current Reggie and styling choices
*My current reggie is very low maintenance:


weekdays - after working out I do a cool rinse and apply  *Nature's Way Organic Coconut Oil, 16 Ounce *from roots to the ends of hair, a little goes a long way!
weekends - Saturday I apply the coconut oil. Sunday I apply *Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask, 8.5 ounces Jar*  and leave in my hair for 20 minutes. I cool rinse and let air dry (no towels, gently squeeze excess water and let air dry)

My current styling choices are low manipulation and maintenance (less daily brushing, less use of a wide detangling comb, more gentle separation of hair if tangled and more finger combing - since using the coconut oil this process has become VERY EASY to do):


weekdays - after working out I do a cool rinse and apply *Nature's Way Organic Coconut Oil, 16 Ounce*  and set my hair in small rollers (front of head) to medium size rollers (back of head). If I am lazy I split my hair down the middle from front to back into two parts, do a two-strand twist on each part, and roll into a bun like Princess Leia of Star Wars  it actually works when wanting less frizz!

weekends - Saturday I apply the coconut oil and split hair into 2 parts like above. Sunday afternoon or evening I apply *Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask, 8.5 ounces Jar* and leave in my hair for 20 minutes. I cool rinse and let air dry. After completely dry I apply *Nature's Way Organic Coconut Oil, 16 Ounce*  set my hair in rollers or go for a natural curly look with two-strand twist. For more body I twist into two parts in the front of my head or twist up and to the back of my head for volume and big hair

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*If I were to change anything I would invest in a satin pillow.  Currently I really can't stand the idea of wrapping my hair at night  so picking up a satin pillow should do the trick!
*
~Post a beginning picture
*These pictures were taken on Saturday 1.21.12 to show my thinning hair. I tried Biotin yet my body does not agree. I am joining this challenge to start a safer and healthier approach to heal my scalp and improve my thinning hair while reaching APL GOAL! I return this weekend 1.28.12 to post current length pics when dry and wet after trimming these ends!


----------



## Firstborn2

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Checking in!
> Still in my braids from the beginning of the month I am starting to get that itch to take them out. hopefully I can make it a full 6 weeks at least. LOL I am so lame.


 
this is me, I want to take mine out now and my braids actually don't look bad.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

So I straightened my hair only for it to rain for 3 days  I guess I'll practice my bunning.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

So I got some kinky twists done on the 19th. I'm hoping to keep these in until March sometime. I did a protein treatment beforehand with ORS Replenshing Pak. I'm trying to find a good moisturizing braid spray to use instead of my Taliah Waajid Protective Bodifier Mist because I see it has protein in it and I don't want to do a protein overload like I did with my last sew-in.


----------



## skraprchik

The enemy of a straight weave on natural hair: humidity and precipitation.


----------



## lexxi




----------



## NikkiQ

Starting to get random loose hairs sticking out of my Celies. I guess the cowashing is helping them wiggle free. Just hold on for 3 more days Celies and then I'll set you free! For a little while at least


----------



## SavannahNatural

menina said:


>



Your hair looks a lot like mine when flat ironed, shape, length and all!

Do you have a fotki or album with pics of your curls?  I'm curious if our hair is similar there as well.


----------



## NaturalfienD

I have been slipping on my nightly routine of using HTGE (my version) oil on my scalp for growth.  I have also been slipping on my daily vitamin intake ... I need to get some ackrite!  Pray for me y'all ...


----------



## NikkiQ

NaturalfienD said:


> I have been slipping on my nightly routine of using HTGE (my version) oil on my scalp for growth. I have also been slipping on my daily vitamin intake ... I need to get some ackrite! * Pray for me y'all ..*.


 
I'mma pray for you alright NaturalfienD


----------



## Poutchi

I have been seriously lazy about my hair... haven't touched it for about 3 weeks...yeah ...3 whole weeks... oh well, this week end will have to do some serious braid steaming


----------



## Kerryann

i received my hairfinity 6 months supply today so its on 
hairfinity and nioxin for the next 6 months better be glory if i make apl by June i will head into the bsl challenge


----------



## Meemee6223

I know I've been MIA for a while but I've been wondering if I should post my progress since I'm transitioning and plan to cut off my relaxed ends at some point.

So I did my very first twist out a couple days ago and I really like it! DH found a bss that specializes in natural products and is black owned! The women there were SOOO nice! She asked me (over the phone) what my hair type was, how I style my hair and several other questions and recommended two products, uncle funky's daughter extra butter brilliant shine creme and shea moisture deep treatment masque. Regardless of whether these products work or not I'm happy to finally have a black owned bss to go to AND they sell natural products! Yay!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^That's great Meemee6223! Glad you found a great shop like that. And for the ladies to take their time to recommend products goes without saying. That rarely happens unless you have to BEG someone for advice...

As far as the updates, feel free to update us on whatever you like. We love hearing about everyone's journeys. Whether you find new hair goodies or discover that you look a hot mess with a certain style. We take the good, the bad and the ugly around here


----------



## sajjy

just put my hair in all natural box braids. I'm planning on keep them in until april or may as long is I can stand. no longer then 4 months though i don't want matted dreads. lol ! i'll post pictures tomorrow


----------



## kupenda

Mannnn...y'all got me craving some yarn twists! But I promised myself one more week of straight hair at least. For the ladies with any form of extension hair, what do you do before you install? I mean do you shampoo and DC? Light protein? Heavy moisture? I'll be taking notes! Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mami2010

Just shampoo, condition then roller set. Anybody roller set twice a week? I wanted to start roller setting twice a week. Would this be too much manipulation?


----------



## pookaloo83

kupenda said:
			
		

> Mannnn...y'all got me craving some yarn twists! But I promised myself one more week of straight hair at least. For the ladies with any form of extension hair, what do you do before you install? I mean do you shampoo and DC? Light protein? Heavy moisture? I'll be taking notes! Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My hair was in twists for about 4 days before I put my yarn braids in. I just took the down the twists and moisturizerd. I'm gonna learn how to do the yarn twists next.


----------



## pookaloo83

sajjy said:
			
		

> just put my hair in all natural box braids. I'm planning on keep them in until april or may as long is I can stand. no longer then 4 months though i don't want matted dreads. lol ! i'll post pictures tomorrow



Damn that's a long time! And here I am tombout I'm gonna keep these braids in till the end of February lol.


----------



## livinthevida

mami2010 said:


> Just shampoo, condition then roller set. Anybody roller set twice a week? I wanted to start roller setting twice a week. Would this be too much manipulation?


mami2010 I roller set my hair weekday evenings after letting it air dry (my hair dries within a few hours) this is enough time for me to take my rollers out and twist my hair up, to the side, or back, for bed. I like to workout at least 5 days a week, do a cool rinse, air and set rollers. Since I  started using the Coconut Oil my hair is softer and easy to set without brushing or combing everyday. I like to think this is very low manipulation as it allows my hair to air dry and set on natural curls. 

I also posted my regimen here with all sorts of info just the other day! Easy and quick to do any day!


----------



## smwrigh3

update: I am no longer in this challenge I am in the BSL 2012 challenge.... These pictures were taken on 1/22/12 and the blue tape measure represents APL. 










Good luck ladies you can do it!!!!!!


----------



## GIJane

smwrigh3 said:


> update: I am no longer in this challenge I am in the BSL 2012 challenge.... These pictures were taken on 1/22/12 and the blue tape measure represents APL.
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies you can do it!!!!!!


 
Congratulations smwrigh3.  Before you leave us.  Can you please share your regimen. If you use growth aid, what kind?  Any type of advice?


----------



## lamaria211

smwrigh3 said:


> update: I am no longer in this challenge I am in the BSL 2012 challenge.... These pictures were taken on 1/22/12 and the blue tape measure represents APL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies you can do it!!!!!!


 
Congrats babe your hair is beautiful


----------



## BlkOnyx488

smwrigh3 said:


> update: I am no longer in this challenge I am in the BSL 2012 challenge.... These pictures were taken on 1/22/12 and the blue tape measure represents APL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies you can do it!!!!!!



Way to grow!!! can you re post your beginning picture so that we can see how fast you got passed APL thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

mami2010 said:


> Just shampoo, condition then roller set. Anybody roller set twice a week? I wanted to start roller setting twice a week. Would this be too much manipulation?




when i am not being lazy, i roll twice a week.  Saturday and Tues.  i really need to stick to my reggie,  i don't think twice a week is bad as long as you are not rough handling.  i like to dc twice a week and i like to cowash my hair once a week.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=67027 said:
			
		

> smwrigh3[/USER];15139109]update: I am no longer in this challenge I am in the BSL 2012 challenge.... These pictures were taken on 1/22/12 and the blue tape measure represents APL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies you can do it!!!!!!


 
Congratulations. Looks great. 

Looks like you wear your bra pretty low. You may want to check if what you are considering BSL is MBL on you. Just by the look of it I think you are already BSB. You may want to consider joining the WL challenge as well.

Congratulations Again!


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!!!! Another graduate!!! Congrats smwrigh3


----------



## TruMe

Congrats smwrigh3!!


----------



## Evolving78

congrats smwrigh3 
i think you need to check out the MBL and WL challenge too!
you wear your bra very low.  i think you were APL a long time ago.  were you shooting for Full APL?


----------



## lamaria211

i just moisturized with HE Split End protector then sealed with EVCO and JBCO my hair feels so soft!


----------



## indarican

smwrigh3 YOU GROW GIRL!!!! congrats!

Im still here guys, me and tammy have been rocking for like 2 weeks i think... she sheds so much but i really love not having to manipulate my hair. This is just too easy, im getting lazy.


----------



## indarican

smwrigh3 YOU GROW GIRL!!!! congrats!

Im still here guys, me and tammy have been rocking for like 2 weeks i think... she sheds so much but i really love not having to manipulate my hair. This is just too easy, im getting lazy.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Okay guys. I'm washing my hair then DCing eith ORS hair mayionnaise. Then blow drying (can't air dry I have a cold) then I will install senegalese twists. half purple half black. Wish me luck!


----------



## sajjy

pookaloo83 said:


> Damn that's a long time! And here I am tombout I'm gonna keep these braids in till the end of February lol.



 yeah i think i might be re-braiding sometime in between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?... I don't think my image is showing up erplexed


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^What type of picture are you trying to upload? sajjy


----------



## smwrigh3

Thanks so much ladies! I am really excited. @NikkiQ I have been in the APL challenge SINCE I JOINED THIS SITE... SO I am a proud graduate! 

I joined with my hair like this 





and after my first length check it was like this 





I thought it was the ugliest mess I had ever seen. That was my LAST length check. Until now.

I have since then gone natural and I am 2yrs 5months post relaxer. and a 4a/4b au natural. 

@GIJane I following the LadyPanialo Deep Moist Method religiously for about a year and a half now. I think it is the best thing to happen to me and my hair! I toy around with sulfur I use it a least 3 times a week I am on my 2nd batch however when this runs out I wil not be using it again. I think I want to either let my hair be or try the yeasT infection concotion. 

@faithVA @shortdub78 my roommate took the pictures for me and he moved my bra dow he said it was in the way!  but then again I didnt really explain it to him. I know I want to do MBL next WL would be my wildest crazist dream! I think I would faint if I was already BSL. I am too chicken to check again. So Im going to wait until April!


----------



## BlkOnyx488

sajjy said:


> yeah i think i might be re-braiding sometime in between
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?... I don't think my image is showing up erplexed


sajjy is this the photo? if it's not let me know so I can delete it


----------



## NaturalfienD

kupenda said:


> Mannnn...y'all got me craving some yarn twists! But I promised myself one more week of straight hair at least. For the ladies with any form of extension hair, what do you do before you install? I mean do you shampoo and DC? Light protein? Heavy moisture? I'll be taking notes! Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
kupenda

I usually do the following before installing yarn braids/twists:

Apply coconut oil and detangle on dry hair.
Put 8-10 twists all over (this aids in shampooing my scalp the next day) ... don't forget the satin bonnet.
Go to bed.
I dilute my shampoo in an applicator bottle and apply/massage my scalp; I leave the diluted shampoo on for five minutes.
Rinse hair and then untwist to apply cholestrol to my hair-leave that on for five minutes (this is my protein.)
I rinse the cholestrol out and then I do an oil rinse so my hair isn't too tangled once dry (the last time, I used vegetable oil cause the ingredients were 100% Soybean oil- don't. judge. me.) ...
Applied a cheapie conditioner on top of the oil rinse and rinsed out using warm or cold water.
Let my hair air dry for five minutes before applying my leave in to my and then I twist to get my hair out of my way.
Before I begin installing my yarn twists/braids, I focus on the section I am about to twist/braid up and spray my hair with water, apply another coat of leave-in (shoutout to FaithVA for the double dose leave in advice), and then I heavy seal with hair grease (I got this idea from another LHCF member but I CANNOT find her name-but I know it is referred to as the deep moisture method.)
Twist/braid for a hella long time ...
Is this regimen doing too much ... maybe, knowing me I will go ahead and say a lightweight yes.   But, when I took my hair down recently I had very little shedding and my hair was soft.  I hope this helps girlfriend.


----------



## sajjy

@ nikkiQ I started a fotki account thinking it would help to load the pictures onto forum. :/  I really have no clue as to what I'm doing but the original image was a jpeg I think.

BlkOnyx488 that's the picture all right, on my computer it doesn't fully load, are you getting the same results?

thanx guys I'll get to upload with firefox instead of Safari sometimes this makes a differences.


----------



## sajjy

BlkOnyx488 thanx! it shows up on my firefox


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I wonder how long I can keep my hair straight


----------



## kupenda

I just hinted to my mom that I'm interested in getting extensions. She flat out told me no lol. Said I'm a broke college kid with no disposable income. Ouch lol. I would do my own twists but I don't have any experience and I'm lazy as all hell lol. I may just go to the weave express near me and get a sew in. I don't feel like being bothered with my hair right now. And I know that when I feel like this, it's time for a change. In order to prevent myself from shaving it bald again

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Khaiya

Still in twists, they've made it 2 weeks again! (or almost two) i'm probably going to DC thru tonight and wash tomorrow, maybe do a puff on Saturday and then back in twists on Sunday, we'lll see.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm SO looking forward to wash day on Saturday. Hopefully everything goes as smoothly as it did last time I took down my twists after a while. Maybe do a quick length check.


----------



## TheNDofUO

smwrigh3 you look so pretty in your Sig! 

Why did I decide to do twists? I'm SO tired..... Uhh... Have school tomorrow and its 3something am.


----------



## sajjy

http://<a href="http://s1075.photobucket.com/albums/w428/sajjy85/hair%20journey/?action=view&amp;current=1993b0b0.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w428/sajjy85/hair%20journey/1993b0b0.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>,http://<a href="http://s1075.photobucket.com/albums/w428/sajjy85/hair%20journey/?action=view&amp;current=550ed90b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w428/sajjy85/hair%20journey/550ed90b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> 
my hair style for the next few monthes 
smwrigh3 congrats! wonderful progress


----------



## sajjy

http://<a href="http://s1075.photobucket.com/albums/w428/sajjy85/hair%20journey/?action=view&amp;current=1993b0b0.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w428/sajjy85/hair%20journey/1993b0b0.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>,http://<a href="http://s1075.photobucket.com/albums/w428/sajjy85/hair%20journey/?action=view&amp;current=550ed90b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/w428/sajjy85/hair%20journey/550ed90b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> 
my hair style for the next few months 
smwrigh3 congrats! wonderful progress


----------



## faithVA

Wow I can't believe this thread wasn't on the first page this morning. What happened?


----------



## NikkiQ

TGIF!!!! So glad it's Friday. One more days and I can see my hair loose again!!!   

Granted it won't last for very long. I think I'm gonna hit the gym while I DC and get some good body heat going for a nice steamy DC. That ellipical is calling my name. Then it's back into Celies for a little while longer.


----------



## indarican

any suggestions for a Tammy HW look alike that doesnt shed as much? I love tammy its just the shedding is ridiculous.


----------



## NikkiQ

indarican said:


> any suggestions for a Tammy HW look alike that doesnt shed as much? I love tammy its just the shedding is ridiculous.


 
This is Tampa Girl by Freetress. I had her and loved her!!! Didn't shed much at all. I even wore her to the beach and in the water (not fully submerged in the water though) and didn't have a problem


----------



## mami2010

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> when i am not being lazy, i roll twice a week.  Saturday and Tues.  i really need to stick to my reggie,  i don't think twice a week is bad as long as you are not rough handling.  i like to dc twice a week and i like to cowash my hair once a week.



Ok I will be roller setting twice a week, sat and wed. Thanks! I want to use less heat by roller setting more often.


----------



## HauteHippie

smwrigh3 said:
			
		

> update: I am no longer in this challenge I am in the BSL 2012 challenge.... These pictures were taken on 1/22/12 and the blue tape measure represents APL.
> 
> Good luck ladies you can do it!!!!!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

[IThis is my first check in.  I'm feeling extremely optimistic about reaching my APL goal this year.  My regimen is consistent and I just joined the "Baggying Challenge" and my hair has been feeling great.  I'm now aware to drink more water because of the "up my water intake challenge", I never where my hair out of my tiny little bun because of the "HYH Challenge.  I've been messaging my scalp daily with this little magical gadget I bought last year but haven't' been using.  I use on dry hair when i'm just sitting around doing nothing or after a wash or after I baggy overnight.  It's  called a "Cleansing Brush" twinbird and I LOVE IT!!  I'll post pictures in a few...

ETA: It has it's own recharging cradle, all you do is move it around on your head and it gives the best massage.  The rotation of the heads almost allow the thing to move by itself...of course while  you hold it.  It has a low and high setting.  



 


http://youtu.be/y6QvVTMNJTo


----------



## indarican

NikkiQ thanks its in my cart right now!!


----------



## 3jsmom

Hey Ladies and Happy Friday!!!

I co-washed on Tuesday and did a twist set, re-twisted last night and tomorrow I will wash and roller set. I hope to get a sew-in or tree-braids next week


----------



## Evolving78

i don't think i can wait to touch up.  i'm on week 7 now and i am itching to relax.  i was thinking about getting that Outre Keya half wig.


----------



## menina

@[email protected] said:


> Your hair looks a lot like mine when flat ironed, shape, length and all!
> 
> Do you have a fotki or album with pics of your curls?  I'm curious if our hair is similar there as well.


 
Well i haven't taken pics of my hair in its un-manipulated natural state since last summer so i will try to remember when i wash my hair this weekend. But i do have one pic to attach to my post.


----------



## Khaiya

Feeling incresibly lazy so I didn't dc overnight or wash as I'd planned. Did a twistout and liked it so decided to rock it a day or two  will wash tomorrow night or Sunday.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think this may be my weekend for one dose of heat for the month. My hair did fairly well last time I blew my hair out then put in a set of twists. Wonder how well it'll do with Celies.


----------



## coolsista-paris

hi ladies. ive bought my first wig ever today! its a lace front wig...short style (they've been getting on my nerves at work concerning my hair styles) its so hard to find profesionnal hairstyles while natural (they only want a chignon)!!!

so i think the wig will do, also as a protective style (hubby feels weard about it, like "you wont wear that on yours days off right, just for work"....i was a bit annoyed thinking "its not because black women wear wigs that they dont have or like their hair". Whats wrong with people. when whites do we dont say a thing! 

I trimmed my ends yesterday before washing. my hair came out so soft today (i tried again a different method)


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ can't wait to see some pics of the new wig 

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## TheNDofUO

Hope this works ^
Finally! My hair at the beginning of my hair journey...  August 2011 hasn't grown much since to be honest...  The ends are better at least
Wont be doing another length check till end of Feb

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Evolving78

i went crackhead crazy at the BSS today.  i am going to try this Chi Silk Infusion and see what the hype is about!


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i went crackhead crazy at the BSS today.  i am going to try this Chi Silk Infusion and see what the hype is about!



 what else did you get??

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> what else did you get??
> 
> Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android



i but some more Mizani Regular Relaxer
Kenra moisturizing conditioner
purple magnetic rollers
a pack of purple flexi rods
two packs of grey flexi rods
Mane and Tail Detangler
Good Day hair pins
One n Only Argan Oil

terrible right? 

oh that Argan oil smells sexy!  it has a nice feel/slip to it  i am going to have so much fun tonight doing my hair!  i bought some more flexi rods to see if i can use them to maintain my curls at night instead of the satin rollers.


----------



## NikkiQ

Not at all. That was me on a slow day and I still haven't used my flexi rods lol

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## Evolving78

you ladies gotta try that Tresemme Naturals conditioner.  i wish i didn't sleep on that when i was natural!  it made my new growth so soft.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> you ladies gotta try that Tresemme Naturals conditioner.  i wish i didn't sleep on that when i was natural!  it made my new growth so soft.



I think I may have a bottle of it in my stash. I gotta look though. Spoken like a true PJ 

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## Evolving78

i am running out of room again.  i thought i could tame the PJ beast, but products be callin out to me, like they need me to buy them...


----------



## TheNDofUO

Almost finished Twists! Finally!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm laying in bed trying to figure out how many products I can clear out tomorrow during wash day. Hmm...i have so many I need to get rid of.

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## AyannaDivine

After 5 long years of wanting to try JBCO, I finally broke down and ordered a bottle! Right now I'm trying it out as a pre-poo. I massaged some into my scalp and then applied a nice amount to the length of my hair and covered with a shower cap. Gonna wash it out in the morning and update y'all with the results.


----------



## Evolving78

i finished my hair.  i did a touchup and a roller set.  i took my time.  i am still up and it is almost 5am.  i have been watching YT videos and reading all night as well.  i am well on my way to making APL around my target goal date.  i have an inch to go where i will be able to fully claim it.  if i pull my hair, i'm there.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:


> i finished my hair. i did a touchup and a roller set. i took my time. i am still up and it is almost 5am. i have been watching YT videos and reading all night as well. i am well on my way to making APL around my target goal date. i have an inch to go where i will be able to fully claim it. if i pull my hair, i'm there.


 
What relaxer do you use?


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> What relaxer do you use?



i used Mizani Regular

i allowed the relaxer to process, so when i started to smooth, it straighten right away.  i based my scalp well.  i had coated my ends with conditioner and a oil.  i rinsed the relaxer out and did the mid protein step with Aphogee for 5mins.  i rinsed and shampoo my hair like 4 times with the neutralizer and let it sit for 15 mins.  my hair didn't feel dry the whole time.  i didn't bother to shampoo my hair with another shampoo.  i just dc'ed with Kenra moisturizing conditioner.  i love that stuff. i used the last of it earlier this week, so i had to replace.  it is thicker and adds more slip than Keracare Humecto.

i do have fine hair and i do tend to burn, so i just make sure i base my scalp well.  i made it my business to not get relaxer on my scalp when i was applying it.  it took 25mins applying and smoothing.

i love my results, but i don't know if i will be able to handle self relaxer as my hair gets longer.  it was some work trying to move quickly.


----------



## NikkiQ

Today is the day!!!! SOoooooo happy to take these out and feel my curls again!


----------



## Kerryann

going to cowash and do some twist with the jbco i just purchased


----------



## NikkiQ

Shampooed,did my 2min Keratin treatment and now sitting here with a nice DC mixture on for an hour or so. I  wash day! Healthy hair takes work and not many people IRL that I know realize that. May be why their hair is a hot mess,but eh no my problem 

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

Just Checking in: Today was wash day. This week I washed with my CON Moisture Poo and DC with CON Moisture Condish with Hot 6 Oil. I air dried and then flat ironed. I am also like 5 weeks post a no lye relaxer that did not straighten my NG at all. I will wait about 2 more weeks before I do my touch up with ORS Relaxer. But the condition of my hair has improved and I am beginning to see less breakage and hairs in the comb and shower when I washed..


----------



## Imani

Still having some breakage. It seems to have improved some after my last DC. Its still freaking me out tho. Making me think the chances of me making BSL by end of 2012 are gonna be slim. I'm actually not even that pressed about BSL tho. If I can stop this breakage and be a healthy full APL by 2012 I will be happy. 

Hopefully after a few more conditioning treatments and my scheduled professional trim in the spring, the breakage will get under control.


----------



## NikkiQ

Detangled and drying in 6 big twists. I plan on blowing it out later this evening then putting in some pretty small braids tomorrow.

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## lamaria211

i pre-pooed this morning with EVOO, EVCO and some raw honey; washed that out with SM organic coconut and hibiscus poo and now im under my heating cap for an hour with some Queen Helene Cholesterol (i also added some of my prepoo mixture to my dc) after i rinse this out im gonna use my HE LTR leave in and some Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin treatment because i plan on blow drying later!


----------



## TheNDofUO

Done my twists. Pics coming soooooooon.....


----------



## TheNDofUO




----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ : here is the wig :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## coolsista-paris

Sorry for the double posts (as the forum is on maintainance im struggling to leave a post). i cant put the picture straight grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## newnyer

Decided to get off my lazy butt and wash/DC my hair.  First wash post touch up (got one done 1/18 I think...need to update my siggy).  I pre-poo'd with Vatika Frosting on my ends and put on a shower cap for about an hour.  Then I washed w/ my Shea Moisture Retention poo. Now I'm sitting under the steamer w/ a mixture of Alter Ego, Hairveda Strinhilla (sp?) DC, honeyquat, and SAA.  Let's see how this turns out!  

Still thinking of getting a sew in soon....I'm tired of staring at my length after every wash/cowash.  Makes me feel like I'm growing @ a snail's pace.  I want to take out my weave months from now and BAM! Full APL/damn near BSL! A girl can dream...


----------



## livinthevida

Here are my latest and greatest pics of my hair air dry vs soaking wet. Sorry for the not so good images these pictures were taken using my blackberry  the camera also makes it appear as if I changed my hair color yet I did not that's a result of the camera and lighting.

What do you all think of my trim? 

Dry or wet you can clearly see my thinning hair right on the top and center. It's so that both my left and right front continues to grow yet the top middle is thinning unsure why erplexed


----------



## coolsista-paris

newnyer said:


> Decided to get off my lazy butt and wash/DC my hair. First wash post touch up (got one done 1/18 I think...need to update my siggy). I pre-poo'd with Vatika Frosting on my ends and put on a shower cap for about an hour. Then I washed w/ my Shea Moisture Retention poo. Now I'm sitting under the steamer w/ a mixture of Alter Ego, Hairveda Strinhilla (sp?) DC, honeyquat, and SAA. Let's see how this turns out!
> 
> Still thinking of getting a sew in soon....I'm tired of staring at my length after every wash/cowash. Makes me feel like I'm growing @ a snail's pace. I want to take out my weave months from now and BAM! Full APL/damn near BSL! A girl can dream...


 
newner : i feel the same way. my brain and hands just go ,get the hair and check the length grrrr. i have to stop !! im with a wig as you can see the pic above. since..im starting tomorrow...


----------



## mami2010

Sprayed in my potion today. My spritz consists of:

Rosewater
Aloe Vera juice
Hot six oil
Coconut oil
Olive oil
Sweet orange oil
Argan oil

I love this mix.  It makes my hair so soft and it really helps thicken up my edges.


----------



## HauteHippie

Okay... I've finally overdone it with the henna, hard protein and tea rinses! In the last month and a half or so, I've done 4 or 5 henna or cassia glosses, 2 2-step apoghee treatments, at least 6 tea rinses and I mix Mane and Tail conditioner in with my silk dreams. It isn't breaking yet, but it feels kind of stiffish. Time to cool it.


----------



## lamaria211

all done with my hair im soo happy it feels great i might even do a length check later


----------



## SavannahNatural

Finally made my flax seed gel!  Can't wait to use it on my mini twists!!  I wanted to add some EVOO to it, but I forgot to grab some from the store; oh well next batch!!


----------



## blueberryd

@HauteHippie
I recently found a stash of henna and cassia that I never even opened 0_0
lol anyways I want to use it up and was wondering how you do your cassia/henna gloss treatments? 
TIA


----------



## lilyofthenile

Scalp massaged today! I didn't really do it that much this week but I have been staying on top of my daily conditioning. I spritz my hair with water, then apply AvoSoya by Hairveda and use Whipped Ends Hydration by Hairveda also. I'm trying the LOC method and I'll see if it works for me or not.


----------



## NikkiQ

TheNDofUO said:


>


 
Love the colors you used!!!  You did a good job. How long are you gonna leave em in?




coolsista-paris said:


> @NikkiQ : here is the wig :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
ooooooooh I like that a lot!! Looks very natural on you and it really frames your face. Good choice.



livinthevida said:


> Here are my latest and greatest pics of my hair air dry vs soaking wet. Sorry for the not so good images these pictures were taken using my blackberry  the camera also makes it appear as if I changed my hair color yet I did not that's a result of the camera and lighting.
> 
> *What do you all think of my trim?*
> 
> Dry or wet you can clearly see my thinning hair right on the top and center. It's so that both my left and right front continues to grow yet the top middle is thinning unsure why erplexed


 
I think the trim really made a big difference. It looks so much healthier and lush now. I love your curls. How long has your top been thinning if you don't mind me asking? What products are you using? Maybe the ladies in here can give some recommendations.



mami2010 said:


> Sprayed in my potion today. My spritz consists of:
> 
> Rosewater
> Aloe Vera juice
> Hot six oil
> Coconut oil
> Olive oil
> Sweet orange oil
> Argan oil
> 
> I love this mix. It makes my hair so soft and it really helps thicken up my edges.


 
That sounds like a DAMN GOOD MIX!! 



@[email protected] said:


> Finally made my flax seed gel! Can't wait to use it on my mini twists!! I wanted to add some EVOO to it, but I forgot to grab some from the store; oh well next batch!!


 
Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## lamaria211

KumakoXsd said:


> Scalp massaged today! I didn't really do it that much this week but I have been staying on top of my daily conditioning. I spritz my hair with water, then apply AvoSoya by Hairveda and use Whipped Ends Hydration by Hairveda also. I'm trying the LOC method and I'll see if it works for me or not.


 
Thats great i havent massaged my scalp in about 8 months i really need to put that technique back in my regi. Do you use any special oils on your scalp when doing this or nothing at all?


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello Ladies,

Tonight I plan on doing the GHE because my scalp lovesss it. I know its encouraged to just add a little moisture to increase the release of sebum but I'm going to put my version of HTGE (hair trigger growth elixir) on my scalp too.  The mix consists of:

Infusing castor oil with black tea (I used coconut oil instead cause that's how I roll)
Add cayenne pepper, MSM, onion and garlic oil (I used the powders which I'm sure didn't do a damn thing but I couldn't find the oils), as well as a couple of biotin caps. I put the mix in the oven for five hours on 200 degrees- strain and place in my applicator bottle.  I add lemongrass EO to defunk the mix too. I have been using this mixture for about a month and I like it thus far-- I'm tryna make it to APL by December by any means necessary.


----------



## TheNDofUO

NikkiQ thanks 

I'm keeping it till 18th Feb as I have an interview on the 21st. Can't have purple hair!


----------



## HauteHippie

blueberryd said:
			
		

> @HauteHippie
> I recently found a stash of henna and cassia that I never even opened 0_0
> lol anyways I want to use it up and was wondering how you do your cassia/henna gloss treatments?
> TIA



blueberryd

I think the difference between a gloss and a treatment is the mixture.
I wasn't trying to dye my hair, I just wanted the conditioning properties so I didn't leave the mixture on for over 3 hours. You could use the mix immediately, but I'm lazy so I mix one day, apply the next and freeze my batch for next time.

I just mixed mine up with suave conditioner, a bit of tea I was done with drinking at the moment, (some Ginger, chammomile something or other) until it was the consistency of Greek yogurt. I let it sit overnight and added honey and safflower mayo the next day after reading that I could (hennaforhair.com is a great source and there are long henna and cassia threads on here. Those ladies know their stuff. I'm still a new henna head!)

Put it on my hair standing in the shower (but my mix was not watery/runny) and left it on for only an hour or so.

I rinsed my hair for like 20-30 minutes. Some girls rinse, then dip their hair in a bath/let it soak and then rinse again. I had a shower attachment last month (Ive moved) and realize that if i rinsed my hair just sitting on the toilet bent over the tub with the attachment close to my head, rinsing it out was easy.

I DC afterwards and sometimes steam with silk dreams vanilla silk, ORS DC or safflower mayo and honey. Air dried. Hair felt great!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Kerryann

sitting here with condish in my head...after the debacle in the shower im debating growing to bsl its hard enough now smdh i didnt sign up for this


----------



## blueberryd

HauteHippie 

Niiiiccce! Thanks a bunch! Imma try it Wednesday--I have all the ingredients except the sunflower mayo!


----------



## pookaloo83

I think I'm gonna wash tonight in these yarn braids. Scalp is itchy.


----------



## NikkiQ

Freshly blown out and lookin a SUPER hot mess! 

View attachment 2012-01-28 21.18.08.jpg



View attachment 2012-01-28 21.02.31.jpg

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ said:


> Freshly blown out and lookin a SUPER hot mess!
> 
> View attachment 135691
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135693
> 
> Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


 
I think you look Gorgeous, and your Fro is the Business!!!!!!!
 Work it!!!

Are you going to Rock yo' Fro for National Afro Day july 4th 2012?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Thanks BlkOnyx488!! I probably will rock it. I should be already settled in Puerto Rico after our move so I should be able to have the time to blow it out again. Hopefully it'll be even bigger then


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Freshly blown out and lookin a SUPER hot mess!
> 
> View attachment 135691
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135693
> 
> Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


NikkiQ I second BlkOnyx488 your fro looks natural and healthy! Is that your natural hair color or a dye?


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ I    your hair!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

It's a washed out result of a dye I used months ago actually. It was originally red and turned into that color lol. If I wanted that color, I would never get it like this even if I tried. Amazing what happens when you don't plan it.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Love the colors you used!!!  You did a good job. How long are you gonna leave em in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooooh I like that a lot!! Looks very natural on you and it really frames your face. Good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the trim really made a big difference. It looks so much healthier and lush now. I love your curls. How long has your top been thinning if you don't mind me asking? What products are you using? Maybe the ladies in here can give some recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a DAMN GOOD MIX!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures or it didn't happen


Thank You NikkiQ!!! I am sooooo new to caring for my natural hair and trimming whenever it needs a little added TLC! I sure wish my curls stayed like that when they air dry they normally shrink so fast within hour yet the Organic Coconut Oil is doing wonders on helping retain some length 

Unfortunately I notice my hair started to thin last fall. Looking back I believe I had an allergic reaction to using Desert Essence Jojoba Oil - it took forever to get over the irritation. Thank goodness Olive Oil with a baggy helped week to week. First my scalp was extremely itchy, then I could not rid the dandruff that soon followed until I used Nutrogena's T-Gel. My hair continued to grow yet the thin spot on top never seemed to fill in again. 

As you can tell by today's pics hair all around that area is growing so I am unsure why this spot is so stubborn. The only products I currently use are the Organic Coconut Oil and Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask (see page 104 of the APL 2012 Challenge for a complete review of my reggie!) I know....I know....2 products is not a whole lot to use yet I am cautious now when wanting to put anything in my hair and scalp.

I am open to all recommendations!!! One I just read is KumakoXsd and lamaria211's scalp massaging.


----------



## pookaloo83

Washed my hair and conditioned. Well my scalp. Lol ingot the length of my braids too feels so much cleaner.


----------



## Mazza64

How are people trimming the back of their hair? Can't think of anyone who I trust just to snip the ends and just the ends


----------



## kupenda

Still loving my scalp massages! Keeping my hair straight and trying not to mess with it too much. SO did a quick length check without a tape measure or anything.  He says I'm about an inch and a half from APL. Regardless of when I get there, I won't claim it until I'm obviously there. Not til I feel it rubbing my armpits. My front is about three or four inches from APL ladies, I can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GIJane

I used my castor oil concoction and massaged my scalp.  My hair is still in box braids no extensions. I know I am growing but I hope I'm retaining.


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Freshly blown out and lookin a SUPER hot mess!
> 
> Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android



Love it... It's so thick and full. Hopefully one day I am brave enough to go natural.


----------



## blueberryd

TIP:  if you are a natural that thinks you may have heat damage and contemplating trimming the heat damage away---sit under a steamer for about 45 minutes.  I thought I was severely heat damaged--even after shampooing, chelating, deep conditioning etc, i still had bone straight sections.  After sitting under the steamer, my curls are back   Just want you to try this before unnecessarily cutting all your progress off!  I use the salon's r us steamer and am very happy with it.  Hope this tip helps some one.
HHG!


----------



## Rossy2010

Hi fellow challengers 
I know I have been MIA and not yet posted a starting pic.. However, Im still on this challenge. I plan to relax my hair next week or the week after then I will have an official length check and post a pic. Its late but Im 18 weeks post. I do have a pic taken on 15 jan which I will post after I relax.

Im nursing my hair back to health and as soon as I handle and stop the breakage, I will relax.. Im hopeful that I will make it to my goal this year.

Currently Im in two french braids under my wig.


----------



## Evallusion

I'm still around...quiet...but still here.

I'm about 15 weeks into my transition and I've had my box braids for 3 weeks now.  So far my transition has been super easy.  Oddly enough, I'm not missing my hair at all.  When my box braids are out in the next 3-5 weeks, I plan on getting a sew-in.

Ta ta for now...


----------



## Aggie

Updating with what I'm doing today:

I have my sulfur/jbco mix on my scalp and over that is Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo which I will be keeping on my hair for about 1-2 hours. I will follow up with a mild shampoo - possibly KeraCare Hydrating and Detangling shampoo. 

Then I will pour some Black tea/caffeine powder rinse over my hair and scalp, massage for a few minutes and on top of that I will add a deep protien treatment (KeraCare Restorative Mask) for 20 minutes. I will deep moisture condition with KeraCare Creme Humecto.

I want to also do the LOC (liquid, oil,cream) method for moisturizing and sealing. After that, I will GHE baggy overnight with this so my hair should be super happy in the morning


----------



## livinthevida

Mazza64 said:


> How are people trimming the back of their hair? Can't think of anyone who I trust just to snip the ends and just the ends


Mazza64 I trim my ends by splitting my hair in the back into 2 parts - I use a wide tooth comb to split these straight down the middle. I then do a 2 strand twist on each side, hold the end I want to snip and trim off. Hope this helps 

I trimmed my hair using Sheer Glory Styling sheer's. They were on sale at my local Sally's Beauty Supply for 9.99 you can buy them online here!


----------



## livinthevida

kupenda said:


> Still loving my scalp massages! Keeping my hair straight and trying not to mess with it too much. SO did a quick length check without a tape measure or anything.  He says I'm about an inch and a half from APL. Regardless of when I get there, I won't claim it until I'm obviously there. Not til I feel it rubbing my armpits. My front is about three or four inches from APL ladies, I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


kupenda how do you do a scalp massages I posted my pics earlier showing my thinning scalp. Other members mentioned scalp massaging in their post yet how is it done? (Thanks! I am new to this!)


----------



## MeowMix

Checking in. I'm hoping to make at APL by the end of the year. When I joined this challenge, I think I may have be all optimistic and said August. I just took some updates and was like 'yeah I AM shoulder length' Well now I'm looking at them and am like 'Meow, you're_ LEANING_.

Cornrowing and co-washing in the meantime.


----------



## bajandoc86

My hair is getting bigger. So I'm happy. I haven't attempted any length checks in about 2 weeks....must be a record.  I am trying to refrain from checking till March.


----------



## Evolving78

hair looked nice yesterday.  i didn't use a setting lotion, so the wind just took the curls away today.  now i just have it all pinned up. lookin like a skid row prom queen contestant....


----------



## kupenda

livinthevida hi! My scalp massages are very simple. I usually use an applicator bottle (from Sally's) with oil (whatever you like best. Mine is mostly castor with grapeseed, a tiny bit of coconut, some hot six oil, and a bit of jojoba and sweet almond oil) and then apply just a few squirts on my scalp in different places. Maybe four quick squirts. Then I put my fingers on my scalp (pads of my fingers, not my nails) and move them in small circles. I do it for about ten seconds, stop for a few, and start again. I do this for five minutes whenever I feel like it. You don't have to stop and start like I do. I just do it cuz I like the way my scalp starts to tingle lol. Afterwards I smooth my hair back down and do my best to not mess with it too much. Also, you may not always need to add oil the next time you decide to massage. I don't because there's usually a little bit already there from the day before. I used castor oil to bring my edges back after a bad sew in. I massaged them at least three times a week for a few mo this and then one day I realized they were back. I swear by castor oil. That stuff is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:


> I am trying to refrain from checking till March.




Me too!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

oh i am sick of this spot that i have in the crown/front area.  it was completely bald from a bad coloring experience. i remember i noticed that spot in the summer when i was shedding like a dog.  it's about 2-2 1/2 inches now.  it took awhile for hair to grow back in the area  it's taking forever to grow. maybe it might be a little longer, but who knows.  i'm just glad hair is there again.

i want my hair to be longer.  i so need BSL in my life.  i will be able to do more, or styles will just look better to me.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Just checking in. I still have in my mini twists. I've been wrapping it in a bun but I will soon curl them for my final 4 weeks. I'm taking these down at the end of February.


----------



## livinthevida

Ok here's my next best attempt at getting better quality pics uploaded (with practice these will improve - I think they are different sizes yet you get the idea  )

I am ready for bed! Here is part of my regimen I posted earlier when I roller set large in the back and small in the front with organic coconut oil (very little needed). After 3 hours of air drying I removed the rollers and snapped a couple of pics of before and after with a final picture of my hair wrapped in an Evolve Hair Band from Sally's Beauty Supply (I picked up the headband this weekend as I just ordered by Satin Pillowcase!)

Definitely not aiming for perfection at night zzzzzzzzzz. I'll aim for perfection in the morning


----------



## newnyer

shortdub78 why did my mind go in the gutter when u said "bad coloring experience"??! Lol! Took me a sec to figure out u were actually talking about hair color.  I've been on LHCF too long- even normal words take on different meanings here! LOL! I'm back on track now...


----------



## livinthevida

kupenda said:


> livinthevida hi! My scalp massages are very simple. I usually use an applicator bottle (from Sally's) with oil (whatever you like best. Mine is mostly castor with grapeseed, a tiny bit of coconut, some hot six oil, and a bit of jojoba and sweet almond oil) and then apply just a few squirts on my scalp in different places. Maybe four quick squirts. Then I put my fingers on my scalp (pads of my fingers, not my nails) and move them in small circles. I do it for about ten seconds, stop for a few, and start again. I do this for five minutes whenever I feel like it. You don't have to stop and start like I do. I just do it cuz I like the way my scalp starts to tingle lol. Afterwards I smooth my hair back down and do my best to not mess with it too much. Also, you may not always need to add oil the next time you decide to massage. I don't because there's usually a little bit already there from the day before. I used castor oil to bring my edges back after a bad sew in. I massaged them at least three times a week for a few mo this and then one day I realized they were back. I swear by castor oil. That stuff is amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


kupenda Thanks! The massage technique sounds wonderful and easy to do! I have the organic coconut oil and hot six oil (yet to use the hot six oil there was a sale on a 3-pack months ago!) I have never used grape seed, castor oil, or sweet almond oil, where to purchase these? and what brand do you recommend?

Unfortunately I am avoiding using jojoba oil as I believe this help cause a bad scalp/hair allergy last fall :-(

Any other LHCF members have recommendations for scalp massages or treating thinning hair?
****THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!****


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my time last night and put in about 30 Celie braids last night while watching the boring *** Pro Bowl. Used some gel on them this time to help them last a bit longer. I told my mom about the idea of getting yarn braids and she looked at me like I had a 2nd head on my shoulders or somethin


----------



## NikkiQ

It's quiet in here today


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! I haven't been able to get on the site ALLLL day.


----------



## pookaloo83

I miss my hair already.


----------



## cordei

Did a weave on the 19th n I'm ready to take it out already. I want to touch my hair!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

im having a good time with all these nice comments at work. about my wig (which for some exept blacks) know think i really cut my hair....llol massaging, eating well, etc..

lets keep up the work .


----------



## Evolving78

i am giving myself a protein treatment tomorrow.  i am going to set it on large rollers and bun until my next wash.  really wish i could air dry.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Starting to miss my curls. But Im going for three weeks straight.


----------



## growbaby

Soo i took my sew-in out last night after just 3 weeks of having it .. i couldn't take it anymore, curly weaves are not for me


----------



## newnyer

I've been battling a huge headache ALL day and figured out a pattern:  I seem to always get a mild to moderate headache the day after using my latest sulfur mix.  So I guess it's back to the drawing board with my mixology degree...ain't no growth elixir worth me sitting in my office all day with all the lights off looking like a vampire. Coworkers probably think I had a hangover from the weekend. Lol


----------



## kupenda

I wore my hair straight today. I got soooo many compliments! Mom keeps saying I look like a white girl. So you know I had to be like "why, cuz my hair isn't all broken off and crispy?". She said yeah lol. Nice. 

And here's a few pics

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda

The first two pics are from yesterday. The last two are a few days ago. I was trying to get a little more volume in my bun and ended up using bobby pins instead of an elastic. 

My coworkers have been asking how I grew my hair do fast. But they don't take the "massage" thing seriously. It works!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

oh lord im taking a break from this wig and get some braids this works so much better for me


----------



## BlkOnyx488

I think I am giving these braids one more week then I am done.  I made it 4 weeks that's a record for me


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Don't you love it though?! I surprise myself every time I let braids last anytime after 2 weeks


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ I like feeling the ripples of new growth, i can't stop touching my roots

but me no likey the lent clumps that collect at the base of the braid



NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Don't you love it though?! I surprise myself every time I let braids last anytime after 2 weeks


----------



## NikkiQ

I think a trip to Sally's is in my future. I need more little rubber bands for my Celies. One broke today while I was putting on a little moisturizer


----------



## Poutchi

Ladies I trully need motivation... I haven t done much to my hair since I came back from vacation (january 11th)... I shampooed twice so far and never DC'ed yet... How do you find motivation when u just feel like staying in bed all day everyday??? HEEEEELP ( screaming...)


----------



## Evolving78

Poutchi


Poutchi said:


> Ladies I trully need motivation... I haven t done much to my hair since I came back from vacation (january 11th)... I shampooed twice so far and never DC'ed yet... How do you find motivation when u just feel like staying in bed all day everyday??? HEEEEELP ( screaming...)


 
don't let whatever it is you are going through knock you off of your square. this is a new year and you have goals to obtain. it is too early in the game to start slacking.  you are going to regret letting your hair reggie slip.  get your butt up and get going lady!


----------



## Poutchi

shortdub78 said:


> @Poutchi
> 
> 
> don't let whatever it is you are going through knock you off of your square. this is a new year and you have goals to obtain. it is too early in the game to start slacking. you are going to regret letting your hair reggie slip. get your butt up and get going lady!


 
Thanks shortdub... I trully do need a kick to get me going... I will oil my scalp tonight and start baggyhing these braids... I am saying this here so you guys keep me accountable for it ...


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'm gonna hold you to that too and check on it tomorrow.


----------



## kittenz

OMG!! I've had a migraine since Friday and this headband is working my nerves, LITERALLY!!!  I didn't feel like doing my hair this weekend but I need to style it some type of way so I can take a break from my headbands at least until this episode goes away.

From the size of my puff i can tell my hair is growing!!


----------



## kittenz

Poutchi  Get back on the ball.  Just think where you could be a year from now and everyday you slack off you push your goals further away.  Don't sabotage your progress.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I need to quote that and put it on the OP for this challenge


----------



## Khaiya

did an overnight dc Sunday night and my hair still feels soooooo soft, my ends feel much better than they did before. I think the reason is that i added honey to my dc, dont think i tried that before. Definitely gonna add it to the product rotation


----------



## LuvlyRain3

everytime i workout my roots revert just a little more. idk if this hair will last three weeks  anymore


----------



## AyannaDivine

AyannaDivine said:


> After 5 long years of wanting to try JBCO, I finally broke down and ordered a bottle! Right now I'm trying it out as a pre-poo. I massaged some into my scalp and then applied a nice amount to the length of my hair and covered with a shower cap. Gonna wash it out in the morning and update y'all with the results.



*The update: *  The next morning my hair was so soft and lustrous, I really hated to wash it! I really like how I was able to apply it directly to my scalp and not have any itching like I get with other oils. The smell is a little  but it goes away after an hour or so. I'll continue to use JBCO for scalp massages and for overnight treatments w/o washing out.


----------



## AryaStarr258

Two job interviews tomorrow, and I have no idea what I'm doing with my hair. Oh, a bun is easy, you say? A bun is what I always wear, you say? Well then, I guess I'll go with that.


----------



## Kerryann

my scalp is super duper sensitive i dont know why and my oh natural butt is considering a texlax


----------



## transitioning?

Kerryann what r u trying to accomplish with a texlax? Easier styling?


----------



## kupenda

Gonna moisturize and set a few piece of my hair on flexis and let them airdry. I've wanted to try flexis forever but never got them. If I like the curls then maybe I'll give in and get them done at a salon this weekend

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Poutchi

shortdub78 said:


> @Poutchi
> 
> 
> don't let whatever it is you are going through knock you off of your square. this is a new year and you have goals to obtain. it is too early in the game to start slacking. you are going to regret letting your hair reggie slip. get your butt up and get going lady!


 


kittenz said:


> @Poutchi Get back on the ball. Just think where you could be a year from now and everyday you slack off you push your goals further away. Don't sabotage your progress.


 


NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I'm gonna hold you to that too and check on it tomorrow.


 


Poutchi said:


> Thanks shortdub... I trully do need a kick to get me going... I will oil my scalp tonight and start baggyhing these braids... I am saying this here so you guys keep me accountable for it ...


 
So I got home yesterday around 9pm and sat down to watch tv and just be my lazy self... an hour and half later, I finally got up and decided to oil my scalp. I did it with JBCO mixed with peppermint oil. Than I moisturised my braids with a braid spray ( african pride) and then sealed with grapeseed oil. Then I baggied overnight and this morning before i put my hat on i tied the braids in a silk scarf first... First step done I guess
Thanks Ladies... I will do it and someday it will come back like last year where i was doing my hair without feeling like I needed extra effort to.


----------



## Shelew

Ok I just notice the iPhone app is back up and it has a place to upload pictures now! Hopefully it works and is not a red x. I will give it a test run because I never uploaded a start picture. So this is from January 3. If they don't show, I will one day make it back on my computer I never use


----------



## Rossy2010

I washed my hair yesterday and no breakage just a little shedding like 10 - 15 pieces. Apart from the thin edges which i seriously need to have  them trimmed, Im looking forward to getting a touchup this weekend.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231

Getting lazy soo I put my hair in braids. Think Janet Jackson in Poetic Justice or Shanaynay lol


----------



## sydwrites

Did another curlformer set sunday to start the week off, and its holding up pretty good, just had to add a headband today for the few curls in the front that didnt make it through the night lol.  The plan is to co-wash, DC and do it all over again now that i finally got putting them in to under 30 minutes.


----------



## NikkiQ

Everyone is just chuggin along in this challenge. I love it!!! Feels like one big family up in here.


----------



## Evolving78

i finally bought a little notebook to use as a hair journal. i wrote my first entry today.  hopefully this will help me keep track of everything i do and use for my hair.  i am going to wet wrap my hair today. i didn't do it yesterday, since i didn't have any neck strips to hold my hair in place.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I have a dual purpose journal-workout and hair. Having a journal really does help keep track of everything. Especially trying to keep up with all the treatments you do with your hair and everything.


----------



## PaigeJessica

Hi guys 

I haven't updated in a while. All January I was extremely lazy with my hair and wore it out the whole month. It was puff, twist out, puff, braid out, fro, puff, etc 

Yesterday I took the time to do a blowout and to twist my hair in medium twists. I'll keep the twists in for a couple weeks. I really want to get some curlformers and wear curls for Valentines Day/my Birthday (Feb. 17th) but we'll see if my Fiance actually buys me the set like I asked 

Oh and yesterday I passed a milestone! My first natural ponytail! Turns out I can make one with blow-dried hair  This was the first time since like last October that I blew my hair out so I had no idea...

I'm about an inch away from APL now


----------



## Evolving78

i think i need a stronger protein treatment. i guess i will run out and get something more intense.


----------



## lamaria211

im getting a steamer soon im so excited; anyone in this challenge using one and do you see a big difference with using it?


----------



## indarican

lamaria211 I want to get a steamer too. Which ones are you looking at?


----------



## indarican

today is the start of my 3rd month on Nioxin, im so happy that i have been consistent with this vitamin, im hoping my hard work pays off!!


----------



## Evolving78

ok i think i am good on hair products. i just bought some more Aphogee 2 min, the 2 step, Balancing conditioner,and the Pro-vitamin leave-in. i also bought 2 wigs(half and full) 

I bought Outre Keya and i didn't know she was that long.


----------



## lamaria211

Im looking at the Heutiful but ill probably get one that stands up on its own.


----------



## AlwaysNatural

lamaria211 said:


> Im looking at the Heutiful but ill probably get one that stands up on its own.



Yeah, from someone who owns the heutiful, that is a good decision.


----------



## gvin89

OK, I'm joining....

~Current hair length: Layered...*Front-lip length (6.5"), Crown-chin length (7.5"), Back-neck length (6")*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *NATURAL!!!*
~APL goal month: *December 2012 (will need all the time I can get)*
~Current Reggie and styling choices: *wash bi-weekly, cowash weekly, DC weekly, M&S daily.  I usually wear 2-strand twists or flat twists with ends pinned.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? * Protective styling including updos, twists, and braids; healthy eating*

*Starting pics....*


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello Chicky Babes,

Just checking in ...

I put my yarn twists in over the MLK weekend and I think my hair has grown out a little. I continue to use my HTGE mix every other day and do scalp massages to encourage blood flow to my scalp.  So far so good ... 

I actually had to cut back on using the HTGE mix daily cause I get tired of people saying 'it smells like lemons in here ..." :eatme:  I guess I have to add another EO to the mix so it doesn't smell like pure lemons when I am in the building.  

I have read the visualization board and found many ladies had good success with it ... I printed out some pics of my length check and colored in the areas where I want growth (aka my whole damn head  ) and now I am claiming APL for October 2012.  I am so freaking amped and I cannot wait to see what this year will bring for all of us!!  

Before I go ... do any of you ladies use Spirulina or Chlorella?? I read about the supplements on one of the boards and I am really thinking about implementing it in my regimen.  I just don't know if I should get the powder, the pills, or if it is even worth me trying.  Since my hair is in a PS, I have no other way to feed my PJism so I am hopeful that there are some good stories out there ...

Any help would be greatly appreciated- thank you kindly!!


----------



## Aggie

I am seriously thinking about purchasing Cathy Howses' deep conditioner for my hair treatments. I have used it before and loved it so I want to give it another try. 

Problem is - I have sooooooooo many conditioners and I really want to give hers a fair try without interuptions from other conditioners. 

Unless......I deep condition twice a week but use hers only one of those times:scratchch. Hmmmm, That just might work.


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to order two more wigs.  i want that Euro Ashanti and It's a Cap Wig Molly.  i still have my mommy wig.(she is pretty beat up though)  i decided that i am going to hide my hair by wigs.  (i hate wearing them. i always look like i stole them from Lil Kim or Diana Ross) but i am going to try this out.  so i will have 5 wigs to work with. 

 i am going to do my best with getting this airdrying thing down and wear 8 twists under my wig cap. i have a satin wig cap too.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I love a big wig! I've been wearing curly and wavy ones for so long that when I switched out for a straight wig, I put that sucker back in the bag after a day. Wasn't feeling it at all. It was too flat and boring. I'll probably give it away and order me some more curly diva wigs


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I love a big wig! I've been wearing curly and wavy ones for so long that when I switched out for a straight wig, I put that sucker back in the bag after a day. Wasn't feeling it at all. It was too flat and boring. I'll probably give it away and order me some more curly diva wigs


 
i got a small head, so they always look overwhelming on me. i look like i am about to sing on someone damn piano while being drunk....yeah i know...:lol


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i got a small head, so they always look overwhelming on me. i look like i am about to sing on someone damn piano while being drunk....yeah i know...:lol



 thanks for the visual

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## kupenda

you ladies are silly!


dusted my ends a little bit tonight cuz i wore my hair out today and yesterday. its such a weird feeling, to have this hair on my back. so i put some coconut oil on my strands, did a quick massage, and will put two flat twists in the front and a bun in the back for the rest of week. but i gotta wash this weekedn. idk what im gonna do after that...


----------



## NikkiQ

I wonder when I'm gonna start seeing growth again. Haven't seen much of it since the infamous cut. 

View attachment 2012-01-28 13.35.38.jpg

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## Evolving78

i'm sitting here doing this Aphogee 2 step. my hair needed it.  since i have color and i am relaxed, i am going to have to step my protein game up.


----------



## sweet_silvia88

gvin89 said:


> OK, I'm joining....
> 
> ~Current hair length: Layered...*Front-lip length (6.5"), Crown-chin length (7.5"), Back-neck length (6")*
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *NATURAL!!!*
> ~APL goal month: *December 2012 (will need all the time I can get)*
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: *wash bi-weekly, cowash weekly, DC weekly, M&S daily.  I usually wear 2-strand twists or flat twists with ends pinned.*
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? * Protective styling including updos, twists, and braids; healthy eating*
> 
> *Starting pics....*



looking good!!! wish u best!
can i know *how many months post relaxer are you*?!

thanks in advance!


----------



## Evolving78

ok, why did i just mess up big time? i went to sleep with that Aphogee 2 step in my hair.  i woke up, rinsed for a long time, applied the balancing conditioner, rinsed an added Keracare Humecto and Tresemme for 30 mins with no heat. my hair felt stiff in the middle, so i applied HH in the shower and let it sit for 5 mins. after i rinsed, my hair still felt stiff, so i appled Kenra, HH, and some oil. i also a applied a hot towel on top of my plastic cap and covered with a plastic bag.  i am going to wet the
 towel with hot water again and cover.  i could just beat myself up for that


----------



## mami2010

Sitting under dryer with my deep conditioner on.  I'm using ORS replenishing pak mixed with peppermint oil, grapeseed oil, almond oil and tea tree oil.


----------



## pookaloo83

I'm looking to buy a steamer.  I don't know if I should or not, but I kinda want one. Lol


----------



## Poutchi

I think I am back in this game and can definitively reach APL this year, God Willing ... I am almost 2 years post relaxer ( well 23 months now) and I sooo wish I can do wigs but my head is sooo big ( and i am serious, most hats don t feet my head  ) Wearing a wig is just plain torture since they are so tight on my head. Once I take these braids out, I will probably start a crown and glory regimen type of this. I cannot get myself to remove these micros after only 2 months... It took 3 braiders 14 hours to put them in ( I was in africa and only paid 30$ for it, even though they asked about 20$ and I had a full pedicure with that when they were braiding, and the total was 20$...smh... When I gave them 30, they refused to take it saying it is too much...a whole other world...)
So yesterday I oiled my scalp, moisturized and seal again before baggying for the night... My edges are just my concern with these braids but I will put extra care on them...How are you guys doing?


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ do you remember what day your hair cut was?


----------



## mami2010

Poutchi said:
			
		

> I think I am back in this game and can definitively reach APL this year, God Willing ... I am almost 2 years post relaxer ( well 23 months now) and I sooo wish I can do wigs but my head is sooo big ( and i am serious, most hats don t feet my head  ) Wearing a wig is just plain torture since they are so tight on my head. Once I take these braids out, I will probably start a crown and glory regimen type of this. I cannot get myself to remove these micros after only 2 months... It took 3 braiders 14 hours to put them in ( I was in africa and only paid 30$ for it, even though they asked about 20$ and I had a full pedicure with that when they were braiding, and the total was 20$...smh... When I gave them 30, they refused to take it saying it is too much...a whole other world...)
> So yesterday I oiled my scalp, moisturized and seal again before baggying for the night... My edges are just my concern with these braids but I will put extra care on them...How are you guys doing?



I know where you are coming from. When I use to get micros I would pay $12 to get it done in Guyana. Labor is so cheap there. They were done so well. I had them in for six months since I was pregnant.


----------



## Poutchi

gvin89 said:


> OK, I'm joining....
> 
> ~Current hair length: Layered...*Front-lip length (6.5"), Crown-chin length (7.5"), Back-neck length (6")*
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *NATURAL!!!*
> ~APL goal month: *December 2012 (will need all the time I can get)*
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: *wash bi-weekly, cowash weekly, DC weekly, M&S daily. I usually wear 2-strand twists or flat twists with ends pinned.*
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *Protective styling including updos, twists, and braids; healthy eating*
> 
> *Starting pics....*


  Beautiful Hair... Can you share your straigthning process??? with all details please


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> @NikkiQ do you remember what day your hair cut was?


 
December 22nd


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ hey there
I know how you feel, My hair didn't leave collar bone length for a year.   the only thing that helped me was to put my hair on lockdown and not look at it for a while 

HHG!!!



NikkiQ said:


> I wonder when I'm gonna start seeing growth again. Haven't seen much of it since the infamous cut.
> 
> View attachment 136175
> 
> Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ said:


> December 22nd


 
Your hair maybe growing slowly right now because you cut it during the last quarter of December's moon phase. I'm no astrologist but I do pay attention to the moon phases and cut accordingly. Any hair cut after the full moon and before the new moon will grow out more slowly (great for maintaining a short cut). If you care to pay attention to this sort of thing 

ETA: to boost your growth rate (or at least bring it back to normal) try dusting/trimming between March 22nd (new moon) - 29th (end of quarter)  I'll be dusting at this time too because I missed January's new moon.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Very interesting, but I don't really don't pay attention to the astrological charts and such when it comes to hair. Idk

I don't really look at my hair that often. I've been keeping it in Celie braids for weeks at a time.


----------



## kittenz

I understand, I only pay attention because my grandmother (older family) swore by it having grown up on a farm (using harvest/moon phases/almanac for crops).


----------



## Evolving78

i can't detangle my hair.  i am letting it airdry in twists and will dc again tomorrow or saturday.  thank the Lord i bought some wigs. i'm not going to be able to do anything to my hair for awhile.


----------



## faithVA

Poutchi said:


> I think I am back in this game and can definitively reach APL this year, God Willing ... I am almost 2 years post relaxer ( well 23 months now) and I sooo wish I can do wigs but my head is sooo big ( and i am serious, most hats don t feet my head  ) Wearing a wig is just plain torture since they are so tight on my head. Once I take these braids out, I will probably start a crown and glory regimen type of this. I cannot get myself to remove these micros after only 2 months... It took 3 braiders 14 hours to put them in ( I was in africa and only paid 30$ for it, even though they asked about 20$ and I had a full pedicure with that when they were braiding, and the total was 20$...smh... When I gave them 30, they refused to take it saying it is too much...a whole other world...)
> So yesterday I oiled my scalp, moisturized and seal again before baggying for the night... My edges are just my concern with these braids but I will put extra care on them...How are you guys doing?


 
Hey Poutchi, If you buy your wigs online, they come in different sizes. They have a measurement chart so you can take the 3 measurements to figure out what size you need. Most people buy average, but wigs come in large and extra large. You should check it out.

That is sweet that you got your hair down for so little. Wow, imagine 3 people working for 14 hours and then spliting $20. I can't even wrap my head around it.


----------



## kupenda

Man I need a new PS. I don't feel like wearing my half wig. I just want to put my hair away and not deal with it for a month. But I'm so cheap lol. Grr idk what to do

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^What PS's do you know how to do yourself vs having to pay someone to do them for you?


----------



## NikkiQ

What in the world...?? Mixed Silk now has a curly gel?


----------



## Kerryann

transitioning? said:


> Kerryann what r u trying to accomplish with a texlax? Easier styling?



not trying to accomplish crappola just getting fed up of not know what to do with my hair llllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwddddddddddd decided to braid this sucker and call it George


----------



## NikkiQ

Had a good work out tonight with my Bee Mine serum on the scalp. Cowashed with Suave Humectant condish. Feels good!

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## kupenda

NikkiQ ummm...does a bun count? I really don't want to even look at my hair. Last time I had a low manip bun, I ended up with a tangled knot in my new growth. I can afford to get my hair braided, I just don't want to put out so much money at one time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

kupenda said:
			
		

> NikkiQ ummm...does a bun count? I really don't want to even look at my hair. Last time I had a low manip bun, I ended up with a tangled knot in my new growth. I can afford to get my hair braided, I just don't want to put out so much money at one time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How were you bunning your hair?

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## NaturalfienD

kittenz said:


> ... I'm no astrologist but I do pay attention to the moon phases and cut accordingly. Any hair cut after the full moon and before the new moon will grow out more slowly (great for maintaining a short cut). If you care to pay attention to this sort of thing
> 
> ETA: to boost your growth rate (or at least bring it back to normal) try dusting/trimming between March 22nd (new moon) - 29th (end of quarter)  I'll be dusting at this time too because I missed January's new moon.



kittenz - I have done the same in the past (cut hair based on the phase of the moon), I read that cutting hair leading up to/on a full moon makes one have quicker growth, fuller hair, etc ... but after reading  NappyNelle blog I learned about lunatips.com- they have a unique approach to hair cutting during the lunar phase.  In March they suggest cutting your hair after the full moon (which I read in the past was not a favorable time); NappyNelle's hair is beautiful so if it works for her ... I'm trying it for a little, see if it works for me, and reassess three months thereafter.  By the way, if anyone checks the site out there are random things on there in reference to spirituality. I figure it's their choice to have their beliefs, whatever they may be.  Doesn't mean they don't have good information IMO.  guess I will find out ...


----------



## NappyNelle

NaturalfienD Good luck with the LunaTips trimming. I've only been using it for seven months, in conjunction with PS and better treatments, and I do feel that my hair is doing better overall. Particularly, having a trimming schedule has really cut down on ssks and makes my hair look thicker than it actually is. Although curly/afro hair is suggested to be trimmed during Omega 2, I trim for longer, full bodied hair in Omega 5.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Going back to curly tomorrow. My roots have reverted back way too much. Reminding me too much of my relaxed days when I was in desperate need of a touch up.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Thanks NappyNelle for the heads up about the Omega 5 phase- I will have to try it out because those are the results I want!   I will definitely keep you posted!! =]

By the way- your hair is the bizness ...


----------



## Meemee6223

I just deep conditioned with aohsr and my hair feels a lot better. The uncle funky's products seem to be drying my hair out. I don't know if it's the twist outs or the products. I'm not going to throw it out yet because it may work better once I'm natural... My hair is growing out nicely though! Overall, I'm happy with my progress so far!


----------



## gvin89

sweet_silvia88 said:
			
		

> looking good!!! wish u best!
> can i know how many months post relaxer are you?!
> 
> thanks in advance!



Thanks so much!  I'm 23 months post-relaxer and 8 months post-BC....fully natural.


----------



## gvin89

Poutchi said:
			
		

> Beautiful Hair... Can you share your straigthning process??? with all details please



Thanks so much. While I long to be a DIYer, I haven't had the time to try. I went to a fully natural salon to have my hair straighten for a  special event. This is what she did....

1) Shampooed and conditioned with Onesta.
2) Rubbed Bee Mine curly butter into my damp hair.
3) Detangled with an Afro pick and sectioned it off.
4) Blow dried on low setting.
5) Applied heat protectant.
6) Flat ironed each section.
7) Went back through to add little flares/curls here and there.

Hope this helps....


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I love a big wig! I've been wearing curly and wavy ones for so long that when I switched out for a straight wig, I put that sucker back in the bag after a day. Wasn't feeling it at all. It was too flat and boring. I'll probably give it away and order me some more curly diva wigs


 
NikkiQ: when you buy curly wigs, what styles do you choose and that dont look fake? do you buy only natural wigs,even for curly?

The one i bought last time was natural hair, more expensive than the others although they looked exactly the same.... the woman said they'll last longer.


----------



## gvin89

There are so many things I want to try....ie steaming, growth aids, etc. But a piece of me says KISS and just let nature run its course.  My hair is healthy and easy for me to manage, so I'm trying not to be greedy/impatient.

Random rant....


----------



## indarican

I saw the most horriffic thing yesterday in line at CVS. This woman was standing in front of me and of course being a trained LHCFer my first reaction was to look at her hair. She had extra extra thin hair pulled into a mind numbing tight ponytail, actual rubberband. what made it so horrible was that she had no hair from about 1/4 inch from her nape to the top of her ear, it didnt look like a style either, and she had the nerve to pull that little bit of hair that she had on the bottom about max 100 strands of hair to get it in the pony tail. I wanted to shake her and rub some JBCO on the bald spot.

I sometimes get pissed because my hair is so thick, i wouldnt trade my thick, unruly mane for that EVER!


----------



## NappyNelle

NaturalfienD  Thank you!


----------



## NikkiQ

coolsista-paris said:


> @NikkiQ: when you buy curly wigs, what styles do you choose and that dont look fake? do you buy only natural wigs,even for curly?
> 
> The one i bought last time was natural hair, more expensive than the others although they looked exactly the same.... the woman said they'll last longer.


 
I rarely buy human hair wigs. I only have 1 and it's a short straight bobs. To me, synthetic curly wigs look just as real as human hair wigs. I don't really have a method to my madness when picking curly wigs. Just whatever I think looks like an actual hair pattern. And most of the time the curly wigs scan be played with to make it look more natural. I'm always here to help pick out wigs if anyone needs help.


----------



## lilyofthenile

Going to start scalp massaging again and this time, and I am for real, I will stick to it all the way until the end of this month. I'm taking my yarn braids out in about a month from now, my hair has grown a lot it seems but I won't know until I take the braids out and do a length check etc.


----------



## lilyofthenile

indarican said:


> I saw the most horriffic thing yesterday in line at CVS. This woman was standing in front of me and of course being a trained LHCFer my first reaction was to look at her hair. She had extra extra thin hair pulled into a mind numbing tight ponytail, actual rubberband. what made it so horrible was that she had no hair from about 1/4 inch from her nape to the top of her ear, it didnt look like a style either, and she had the nerve to pull that little bit of hair that she had on the bottom about max 100 strands of hair to get it in the pony tail. I wanted to shake her and rub some JBCO on the bald spot.
> 
> I sometimes get pissed because my hair is so thick, i wouldnt trade my thick, unruly mane for that EVER!



I can relate =/ I see so many ppl with hair lines that start at the crown and little tiny pony tails with hair sticking out at the top, no movement whatsoever, I sometimes just want to give advice but... I don't know, it doesn't have to be like that!


----------



## TruMe

indarican said:


> I wanted to shake her and rub some JBCO on the bald spot.


----------



## Aggie

indarican said:


> I saw the most horriffic thing yesterday in line at CVS. This woman was standing in front of me and of course being a trained LHCFer my first reaction was to look at her hair. She had extra extra thin hair pulled into a mind numbing tight ponytail, actual rubberband. what made it so horrible was that she had no hair from about 1/4 inch from her nape to the top of her ear, it didnt look like a style either, and she had the nerve to pull that little bit of hair that she had on the bottom about max 100 strands of hair to get it in the pony tail. I wanted to shake her and rub some JBCO on the bald spot.
> 
> *I sometimes get pissed because my hair is so thick, i wouldnt trade my thick, unruly mane for that EVER*!


 
Thank you indarican for the bolded. It's a reminder for me to be grateful for all the positives about my own hair - just did a big chop, had ssk's, splits and dried ends and now they are just simply....perfect. I  it. 

I look forward to properly taking care of them this time around by dusting them when needed and not watch them go to shreds because of a sick desire for length only.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm craving Curl Junkie products right now


----------



## Evolving78

my hair seems back on track.  i clarified and shampoo'ed with Keracare and i am dc'ing right now with Kenra and some oil.  i am going to airdry and put my hair in my 6 twists.  i am thinking about trying that Mizani H2o night time treatment.  i haven't tried on my new wigs yet.


----------



## Niknak20

I'm about to take my braids out next week. Next week will make it about 6 wks. Curious to know where my hair will be. I hope it'll be on track w/ my goals.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

I couldn't take it anymore I took my braids out. At least I made it whole month


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ : the woman at the store told me that with synthetic wigs you cannot flat iron to change styles and all.. and said that natural hair lasts longer. thats why i took that

QUESTION: where on the internet can you buy JBCO??? im in France and it seems harder to find.


----------



## NikkiQ

coolsista-paris said:


> @NikkiQ : *the woman at the store told me that with synthetic wigs you cannot flat iron to change styles* and all.. and said that natural hair lasts longer. thats why i took that
> 
> QUESTION: where on the internet can you buy JBCO??? im in France and it seems harder to find.


 
There are some heat resistant synthetic wigs that you can curl on a low heat setting. I wouldn't try to flat iron a curly wig though. Kinda defeats the purpose of buying a curly wig in the first place. 

Can you order from Amazon.com? They have JBCO on there.


----------



## lamaria211

i just purchased 3 dominican conditioners all deep treatments cause i like them thick. I plan on using them with my steamer because i hear the thinner conditioners have a tendency to run down ur face


----------



## Evolving78

i couldn't find my satin spandex cap, so no wigging it this week.  i moisturized and sealed my hair after air drying and put it in a nice bun.  i will be rocking a bun until next Tuesday.  i dusted my ends a little too.  i think i am going to treat the kiddies to dinner Habachi style tonight!


----------



## pookaloo83

Bought 2 of these at the dollar store.  Ya know, just in case I lose one.


----------



## NikkiQ

Pook they have those at the dollar store now?! Damn!

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Pook they have those at the dollar store now?! Damn!
> 
> Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android



Yep! I was shocked!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## kittenz

I'll be hitting the dollar store tomorrow!  Thanks pookaloo83


----------



## miss stress

so I suck at taking hair pics myself but this is wht I got. what do u guys think am I there yet?






it looks like its kissing it to me


----------



## miss stress

damn thats a big pic! sorry yall


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^kissing it??! Woman you're there already! What in the world are you looking at? 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

January 2012 worked so well using Nature's Way Organic Coconut Oil*. *For the month of February 2012 I am updating my regimen to use Infusium 23 Leave-In Treatment! A long time ago I used this stuff all the time and my hair responded well. I used the Leave-In and a hairspray and that lasted all day in all types of weather. Now that I know my hair and scalp respond well to the Coconut Oil I am going to see how the Infusium Leave-In lasts for the rest of the month!
 
My new APL 2012 regimen posted here:

*~Current Reggie and styling choices
*In keeping with very low maintenance:


weekdays - after working out I do a cool rinse and apply Infusium 23 Leave-In Treatment from roots to the ends of hair, making sure not to over saturate let hair air dry in 2-3 hours (slightly damp is ok)

weekends - Saturday apply the Infusium 23 Leave-In Treatment. Sunday apply Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask, 8.5 ounces Jar  and leave in hair for 20 minutes. I cool rinse and let air dry (no towel, gently squeeze excess water and let air dry)

Keeping current styling choices low manipulation  and maintenance (less daily brushing, less use of a wide detangling  comb, more gentle separation of hair if tangled and more finger combing:


weekdays - after working out I do a cool rinse and applyhttp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003B3OOPA/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details Infusium 23 Leave-In Treatment and set my hair in small rollers (front of head) to medium size rollers  (back of head). If lazy I split hair down the middle from front  to back into two parts, do a two-strand twist on each part, and roll  into a bun like Princess Leia of Star Wars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still actually works when wanting less frizz!

weekends - Saturday I apply Infusium 23 Leave-In Treatment and split hair into 2 parts like above. Sunday afternoon or evening apply Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask, 8.5 ounces Jar and leave in hair for 20 minutes. I cool rinse and let air dry. After completely dry applhttp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003B3OOPA/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_detailsy Infusium 23 Leave-In Treatment set my hair in rollers or go for a natural curly look with two-strand  twist. For more body I twist into two parts in the front of my head or  twist up and to the back of my head for volume and big hair
Has anyone else used the Infusium 23 product line? did it work well with your hair?


----------



## livinthevida

miss stress said:


> damn thats a big pic! sorry yall


miss stress that is a good image & you are definitely at APL!!!! Congratulations!!! Are you hoping to be a little past APL?

Roller setting is definitely the way to go! Setting takes me less than 15 minutes now with small rods (front) and larger snap in rollers (back) - luv it!


----------



## KoriKiyomi

I hope it's not too late to join this challenge!

I'm currently shoulder length. I'm all natural! My goal is APL by graduation (August 4th). 

Recently I started to do twist outs daily. I retwist at night and seal with Shea butter. 

Current regimen: cowash 2-4xs a week with either Suave Coconut or Aussie's conditioner. 
DC: bi weekly using Aussie Deep Conditioner.
Shampoo: Every other week using Grand Poo bar

Products: EVOO or Shea butter and Kinky Curly knot today leave in 

I love Shea moisture smoothie for a definer but since I'm doing more twist outs I don't use it as much.


----------



## Aggie

I am ghe-ing my hair tonight. I am trying so hard to keep the ssk's away and my ends from splitting up on me again.


----------



## kupenda

Grr. Just examined my hair. Found FOUR splits. Three were on my ends. One was mid shaft. Ugh. What could cause them? I haven't DCed since I straightened almost two weeks ago. I have been moisturizing and sealing daily. And all the splits were on broken hairs. My hair is doing its own thing. Backing away from heat again for awhile

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

miss stress
congrats lady!  now get out of here and go join the BSL challenge!


----------



## skraprchik

This weave is coming out this weekend. I have Drew and Shelly by Beshe on deck.  They've been sitting in a box for a month now because I knew I couldn't wear them.  Next weave install will be a curly style that I can more easily blend with my natural hair.


----------



## miss stress

Hey y'all! Thanks for saying I'm APL. I just like to be sure before I claim it. I still have theese layers in my hair so I think I will stay in this challenge till mid year and hopefully some of em will grow out. Besides I love it in here with you ladies y'all are so supportive and nice and I'm scarred to graduate cause BSL is a big girl length and it blows me away to even think my hair could get that long. So I'll just keep roller setting and bunning and see where I am at years end Thais for everything guys


----------



## NikkiQ

miss stress said:
			
		

> Hey y'all! Thanks for saying I'm APL. I just like to be sure before I claim it. I still have theese layers in my hair so I think I will stay in this challenge till mid year and hopefully some of em will grow out. Besides I love it in here with you ladies y'all are so supportive and nice and I'm scarred to graduate cause BSL is a big girl length and it blows me away to even think my hair could get that long. So I'll just keep roller setting and bunning and see where I am at years end Thais for everything guys



You stay in here til the cows come home if you want. We just love seeing 'family' members reach new milestones. We're here to support you on whatever you decide 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Poutchi

Hey People... 
Uping my game lately ... I have been lookiing at my 2 bottles of hairfinity i have left and thinking about starting to take them for the heck of it lol. I am uncluttering my environement and it s either they go down the drain or i take them... of well let s do it...
I did a scalp massage with JBCO and peppermint oil earlier and i am baggying since... Done with the break... back to cleaning


----------



## Poutchi

Yay I am 23 months post  relaxer!!!


----------



## livinthevida

Poutchi said:


> Yay I am 23 months post  relaxer!!!


Congratulations Poutchi!!! 

My last relaxer was a very long time ago in college (at least 11 years now....). My hair fell out in clumps and that pretty much turned me off to using a relaxer ever again (my friend at that time mistakenly used extreme strength verses regular and the rest is history). That was my first time ever hearing about and using the Aphogee product line - this was the only product I used for 2 months and it SAVED MY HAIR. I was really SURPRISED to see how quickly my hair grew back by the end of the semester and in much better shape!!!!

Since then I have only used gels, mousses, pomades, and hair sprays to keep my hair in place. In the past several years I had rarely tried new Shampoos or Conditioners sticking to V05 mostly (when they were expensive and a top competitor - remember that!!????!!). Today we now have all sorts of variety for us naturals 

What helped you from going back to a relaxer? did you find something that worked really well and decided to stick with it?


----------



## Poutchi

Thanks Livinthevida, I actually just decided to transition just like that and something weird about my way of thinking was that i could not see myself at 50 years old with relaxed hair ( probably because my mum never relaxed her hair...) So i just told myself the earlier I transition the earlier i can start growing my natural hair so i will lose less hair compare to if i transition when I am already 40 to 50 years old ... I have to be the only person who transition for that reason lol


----------



## Evolving78

my product junkie voice is really talking to me right now.
i am interested in Vatika Frosting
Bee Mine Hair Milk
Shescentit Coco Creme Leave-in
Silk Dreams Almond Butter Cream
Silk Dreams leave-in

i wanna try this stuff for my daughter and when my new growth comes in

i really like how HH Long Term Relationship leave-in as a daily moisturizer.  it is really like.  it almost absorbs in my hair, but i can still feel it.  i use a tiny bit and my hair doesn't feel coated.

i know i am going to need something more creamier for my new growth, so i will be able to stretch longer.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> my product junkie voice is really talking to me right now.
> i am interested in Vatika Frosting
> Bee Mine Hair Milk
> Shescentit Coco Creme Leave-in
> Silk Dreams Almond Butter Cream
> Silk Dreams leave-in
> 
> i wanna try this stuff for my daughter and when my new growth comes in
> 
> i really like how HH Long Term Relationship leave-in as a daily moisturizer.  it is really like.  it almost absorbs in my hair, but i can still feel it.  i use a tiny bit and my hair doesn't feel coated.
> 
> i know i am going to need something more creamier for my new growth, so i will be able to stretch longer.



Boy your inner PJ must have a bull horn because its speaking loud and clear lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## kupenda

Ok. Finally did something with my hair. Today I brewed up two cups of black tea with four tea bags. I'm letting it cool tonight and will tea rinse after a full shampoo tomorrow. Today I prepooed with coconut oil under a plastic cap and then rinsed with warm water before putting a tiny bit of shampoo on my problem areas (crown, edges, and nape). Those areas get really itchy and seem to have more build up than other areas. Idk why. Afterwards I applied humectress and aphogee balancing moisturizer. Rinsed, then applied a mix of DB Transitioning and HE LTR LI. Added a few spritzes of aloe on my ends. And airdried in two braids. My hair feels so nice! Extra soft. Still don't know what I'm gonna do with this hair before work starts on Monday though...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kittenz

Just finished detangling, dusting, washing and putting my TWA in medium sized twists.  I usually take them down on Sunday to wear a twist-out during the week but I want to wear them longer.  I'm going to try and pin them up or something, they're so short...


----------



## BlkOnyx488

OK just finished installing my second PS for 2012.  cornrows in the front.  individual braids in the back.

And I want a "way to go" for resisting the erge to flat iron just for a length check :LOL:


----------



## BlkOnyx488

bumped ............,.........


----------



## pookaloo83

Kinda ready to take these braids out 2 more weeks and these bad boys are out! I've had these in since the 20th of jan. I miss my hair but not looking forward to the takedown.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm still in my Celies in and rockin my wigs. Had to pull out my hot girl red one last night to show my friends that this old married lady still got it 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ said:


> I'm still in my Celies in and rockin my wigs. Had to pull out my hot girl red one last night to show my friends that this old married lady still got it
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
handie yo' business!! us married ladies can still get our sexy on!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I must fight this urge to dye my hair red again...

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## transitioning?

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I must fight this urge to dye my hair red again...
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Recently dyed the front of my hair red and I love it. Did u have issues with the dye? It's only been 2 weeks for me so far


----------



## lamaria211

I just got my flat iron but im gonna try not using it till our first check-in date in march. since i wear wigs 100% of the time it shouldnt be hard even though im dying to see what my hair looks like straightened


----------



## NikkiQ

transitioning? said:


> Recently dyed the front of my hair red and I love it. Did u have issues with the dye? It's only been 2 weeks for me so far


 
Nope. Can't say that I've ever had issues with dying my hair *knock on wood* and I've been doing it since I graduated high school (not saying how long ago that was ). I just have a problem with the color actually lasting. My hair takes color SUPER easy now that I am natural, but it fades after 2 or 3 weeks. My hair right now is like a really light brown but it originally started out red.


----------



## lilyofthenile

DC'd with SheaMoisture Yucca and Baobab anti breakage mask then shampooed with Aubrey Organics GBP shampoo and cowashed with Mane N Tale deep moisturising conditioner. My hair feels fresh and clean.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^That sounds like a good line of products to use together


----------



## kupenda

Picked up some Mane N Tail condish on Friday. Plan to use it to cowash today, detangle with aloe and hemp oil, and smooth it back for a bun tomorrow. I want to get my hair braided this week

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ said:


> I must fight this urge to dye my hair red again...
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 NikkiQ
What brand of hair color would you use?? I use to dye my hair red in the winter and black in the summer, I don't want to mess up my progress by doing something to my hair that will mess it up. So when you color your hair what do you use? and do you have to do anything extra to maintain your hair?


----------



## livinthevida

Poutchi said:


> Thanks Livinthevida, I actually just decided to transition just like that and something weird about my way of thinking was that i could not see myself at 50 years old with relaxed hair ( probably because my mum never relaxed her hair...) So i just told myself the earlier I transition the earlier i can start growing my natural hair so i will lose less hair compare to if i transition when I am already 40 to 50 years old ... I have to be the only person who transition for that reason lol


Poutchi that's a good reason to transition!!  when I finally do reach 40 I too want to know it was all thanks to good hair care and natural transitioning  

WOW! imagine us and our natural hair 1 year, 2 years, even 20 years in the future! I can't wait to see what this APL 2012 Challenge brings this year I AM SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER EXCITED!


----------



## Aggie

I have Chicoro's prepoo on my hair right now and will be mildly clarifying my hair, black tea rinsing under Mizani Renew Strength Mask followed by Mizani Moisturfusion Conditioner for deep conditioning today. This will be my first time trying out the Mizani Moisturfusion conditioner and can't wait to use it. 

I may massage my scalp with my sulfur mix and GHE baggy my hair overnight with JBCO tonight as well as I haven't done it for 2 days. I  scalp massages.


----------



## lovely_locks

So,  my hair has been doing some wacky things lately. My scalp is doing great! I got my dry scalp under control, but my hair is not doing so good. No matter what I do my hair is shedding like crazy! I think it may be the climate change. I just moved to Florida, so I may need to make some changes to my regime. I think for not I am going to try and put some kinky twists in my hair, w/o extensions. I am hoping that I have enough new growth to do this.


----------



## newnyer

PISSED!
Pre-poo'd. Washed. Protein treatment. DC'd. Leave-in. Air dried. Total time on hair today: about 4 hours.

Walked out for ONE minute to take out my trash and my neighbor's relative is sitting in front of my doorstep smoking like a chimney.  I had to do a 2 step to get around him & back in my apartment. He tried to make some convo but all I could think about was holding my breath.  Tell me why I walked back inside and my hair smells like I just walked out the club?  UGH!!!


----------



## Evolving78

all i did was moisturize and seal my hair. still in a bun.


----------



## kupenda

newnyer geez! What a waste!! Smoking is such a nasty habit. Hopefully you can spritz something nice smelling on it

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

kupenda I KNOW! But you were reading my mind.  Just spritzed some Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus moisture mist. Hopefully that will offset the "Eau de Newport" scent.  Ho-hum.


----------



## NikkiQ

BlkOnyx488 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ
> What brand of hair color would you use?? I use to dye my hair red in the winter and black in the summer, I don't want to mess up my progress by doing something to my hair that will mess it up. So when you color your hair what do you use? and do you have to do anything extra to maintain your hair?



Been at a family Superbowl party all day so sorry for the delay. I use everything from Silk Elements to Garnier dyes. I usually make sure that I up my moisture after every color session. I do a protein treatment 4 weeks after my color to balance out the super mega moisture I put in during all that time.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## HauteHippie

Lol, I was going to start this post with "I did something dumb," but now I don't feel so bad. I did a bleach bath (bleach + shampoo and conditioner to dilute it) on my hair, starting at the bottom. After 7 minutes, I put a little more of the bleach higher up and then finally at my roots...

They instantly turned bright pink/orange!

At first, I thought it was just the henna coming out, but when I scraped off the bleach suds, I saw bright hair! After dunking my head under the bath tap and slathering my head in deep conditioner, I hustled over to Duane Reader's where I purchased semipermanent, ammonia-free Mahogany brown hair dye and hoped not to see neither green nor gray at my hairline upon using it.

I applied the dye, waited ten minutes, rinsed, shampooed and deep conditioned and... success! It's back to the color it was from the beginning, but I don't care (right now). 

I'm going to leave it alone for now (no combing, twisting or brushing), deep condition frequently, half wig it and in a few months wear it out more. Super excited!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Checking in....

Still twisted up. Today i moisturized with braid spray + surge.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Finally finished my mini twists this morning.  It's on record how long it took me, so I won't even mention that .  However now that I've popped my head in here and got caught up on all the posts I want to take my hair down and play.

Once these come out for the first check-in I'll probably stretch my hair again and try a flex-rod set.  That seems exciting .  I also want to dye my hair.  Haven't done that in almost a years time.  I thought I wanted to go red, but now I think I want to go back to the lighter brown with honey blonde streaks.  It was beautiful once upon a time.  My last color was just in the top half of my head, and I didn't care for it like I know to now (thanks LHCF) so my ends are a little brittle, but still surviving!

Oh so much motivation in this challenge and now I'm all twisted up... oh did I mention I wanted to try another wig?  I bought one a while ago and it was such an impulse buy, I'll probably give it to my mother, it's more her style and hair texture.

So now that I see all these gorgeous wigs in different threads I want to try one.

It's funny how eager we are to try something after hiding our hair!  LOL

NikkiQ pics to come


----------



## transitioning?

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Nope. Can't say that I've ever had issues with dying my hair *knock on wood* and I've been doing it since I graduated high school (not saying how long ago that was ). I just have a problem with the color actually lasting. My hair takes color SUPER easy now that I am natural, but it fades after 2 or 3 weeks. My hair right now is like a really light brown but it originally started out red.



Actually I'm having the same fading issue with my red and I've only washed once. But my red is the semi permanence kind


----------



## Fyne

*Pokes head in* Is it too late to join?!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Nope!! Come on in Fyne


----------



## Fyne

Wooohoo! 

~Current hair length - *SL*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - *Relaxed*
~APL goal month - *December (Giving myself plenty of time) *
~Current Reggie and styling choices - *Moisturise 1x and seal with EVOO daily, DC/Co wash 1x weekly, Shampoo+ Protein 1x monthly, daily buns and bantu knot outs*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - *Exercise more and daily scalp massages*

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^It's so shiny and pretty!!!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Doing everything to my hair that I didn't do over the weekend. So glad to have my curls back. I don't think I'm going to straighten again til the fall.


----------



## Fyne

NikkiQ - Thanks so much x


----------



## zoeyy

I'm packing up my suitcases, cause I'm goin to NY for 3 months and DAMN!!! My hair products take too much space!!!


----------



## lamaria211

zoeyy said:


> I'm packing up my suitcases, cause I'm goin to NY for 3 months and DAMN!!! My hair products take too much space!!!


 
When i movec from NY to FL i had a 70lbs suitcase full of hair products


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'm gonna have to purge my products before I move to Puerto Rico in June. I'm already freaking out over shipping my nail polish down there. I don't need anything to happen to my hair products too


----------



## HauteHippie

^^^^^^ y'all should just ship them! When I moved up to NYC, I had waaaay too much hair stuff, so they went into a padded box.


----------



## HighAspirations

I'm in!  But I'm on my phone.. .at school...
Relaxed 
Shoulder length 
APL goal date. 
May


----------



## HighAspirations

My starting picture


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome to the challenge HighAspirations


----------



## TheNDofUO

I wanna take my twists out! I miss my hair. I miss deep conditioning my hair. :'(


----------



## choctaw

TheNDofUO said:


> I wanna take my twists out! I miss my hair. I miss deep conditioning my hair. :'(



me too


----------



## Seamonster

hoping to hit APL by the March update, I think I can


----------



## TheNDofUO

choctaw worse thing is they've only been in a week and a half.


----------



## choctaw

TheNDofUO said:


> choctaw worse thing is they've only been in a week and a half.



TheNDofUO

mine have been in 4 days


----------



## lilyofthenile

I REALLY want to reach APL. I keep wondering what happens if I reach APL and how my hair will look like etc. Will I have an awesome head of hair? Or not? So many questions, but I see winter time ending really soon and that makes me very impatient!!


----------



## growbaby

Been in four braids under a wig for the past 3 days and my ends are thanking me for it i have been heavily moisturizing and sealing the ends and putting a light coat of M-T-G on my scalp under my wig and cowashing it out with Mane N Tail Deep conditioner. Let's see how long this can last.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^You WILL reach APL KumakoXsd!! No doubt in my mind that we all will as long as we keep up the good work.


----------



## NaturalfienD

What it do ... 

I finally purchased some Grapeseed Oil to try on my scalp/hair and so far, so good.  I went ahead and infused it (oh, don't that sound fancy) with black tea, cayenne, and a couple of capsules of Biotin; I didn't have garlic or onion oil so I had to K.I.M.  This time around, I did NOT add the sulfur prior to placing the concoction in the oven and found that my house didn't smell like hot damn eggs.  I added a little Lemongrass EO to the finished mix, strained, and placed the oil in my applicator bottle.  I am not walking around smelling-- overwhelming-- and err'body is happy.    **Yeah Buddy ...**

Oh, I added 2 tsp of MSM to the mix, which requires me to shake the bottle hella to make sure everyone is mingling.  I hope to buy sublimed  sulfur in the future to see if it makes a difference in growth.  I have four weeks of this yarn twist install to go ... I am TOTALLY thinking about getting a wig or sumn for a PS.  Ms. NikkiQ  done turned it up a notch for the married ladies and definitely put something on my mind ... but I don't think my hubby is ready for this jelly ... just sayin'.


----------



## Phaer

Just installed my kinky twists and applying jbco to my scalp. I am trying to be patient, I give myself this entire year to reach apl. I refuse to check my lenght until December, otherwise, I will get impatient.


----------



## Fyne

Should I be worried if I super shed for a few weeks at a time, but it doesn't seem to affect retaining, gaining thickness and health? Or is the aim to have no shedding?!

Phaer - totally with you on giving myself the whole year my goal is December 12


----------



## coolsista-paris

hi, checkin in before going to work. Im still wearing my wig. i think im gonna put my plastic cap under it, then the black (tights type) protection. Cause its as iff wearing the wig cap drinks up the moisture so im gon,a try hoping my wig will not fall off in public ! lol


----------



## Poutchi

Hi there, 
Still going strong and baggying every night. I will have these braids in for at least another 3 months. They were installed January 5th so they are 1 month in. I am will start redoing the edges very soon, to prevent matting and locking , if i get time that it. But I am being very gentle with my edges. 
I am drinking more healthy fluids (lol, aka water and unsweetened decaf tea) and my skin is loving it so far, can t tell how my hair is reacting but I think I have had a good half inch of growth since i put the braids in (looking at the roots)
Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## lilyofthenile

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^You WILL reach APL @KumakoXsd!! No doubt in my mind that we all will as long as we keep up the good work.



Thank you Nikki, I know we will all get there b/c we're all so supportive and trying to stay on top of things, I'm trying not to get too distracted by life to the point I'm going to neglect my hair =/



Ok ladies I know I have said it again and again but this time I am quitting coffee for real and seriously upping my water in take. I need to get this APL by the Summer, doing scalp massage tonight too. 

I hope you ladies doing well!


----------



## transitioning?

KumakoXsd said:
			
		

> Ok ladies I know I have said it again and again but this time I am quitting coffee for real and seriously upping my water in take. I need to get this APL by the Summer, doing scalp massage tonight too.
> 
> I hope you ladies doing well!



What's wrong with coffee?


----------



## NikkiQ

Coffee is water...right??


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ said:


> Coffee is water...right??


 I dunno I am not mature enough to drink coffee


----------



## Poutchi

NikkiQ said:


> Coffee is water...right??


 NikkiQ, from what i have heard, coffee actually counts against ur water intake. Like if you re supposed to have 1 liter of water a day and u drink 16oz of coffe, u need to drink an additional 16oz of water to compensate for the coffee you drank...now don t quote me on this, i just read it somewhere on the net


----------



## lamaria211

Coconut oiling my plaits under my wig, i might cowash tomorrow


----------



## NikkiQ

Interesting. Well I'm just gonna have to up my water intake even more b/c I LOVES me some coffee in the morning  only one cup though.


----------



## esi.adokowa

just made my first youtube video!
baggying my bun right now.

trying to comb my hair everyday is a real struggle right now for some reason.
i really hope i can motivate myself, because it gets really knotted when i let it go.


----------



## tiredbeauty

I re-tried single two strand twists last night after my huge FAIL last year (it was horrible, really)...and I must admit, I'm very proud of myself! I'm even sporting the hairstyle I got off of youtube today with a lot of compliments from the co-workers   Woot!

Oh and I attempted to texlax this weekend....and that was a huge FAIL!!!  I'll have to wait awhile as I don't plan on going anywhere near chemicals for another 6 months...


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hey ladies, how's it hanging??? I finally have an update, but it's only because I bought my second (EVER) wig, it's the Harlem 125 Shanghai bang collection, Nikki is her name and she looked like this before I cut her:






and here she is now...I look rough and I think I may have cut a little too much , so bear with me...but I like it! I had to do something because I actually made an appointment to cut all my hair off and I know it's not because I don't want long hair, I am just tired of the stage I'm at with my hair and I don't feel sexy, ya know? Anyway, here are the pics...









The best part of this wig? Knowing that my hair UNDER is longer!!!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I think I'm going to try and stretch this wash n go until I cowash on Saturday. I've never gotten 5 day hair before.


----------



## TheNDofUO

choctaw I'm taking them out at the end of the week. Mmm.... Hair...


----------



## Evolving78

i am at my wits end about getting my moisture levels and breakage under control.  i don't have bad breakage, but sometimes i will see tiny hairs, like my hair has been cut if i run my hands through my hair or comb it when detangling.  i just don't wanna see any breakage at all.

oh and i am going to leave all of my Aphogee products alone for a month or so.  my hair acts better if i just shampoo and dc.  i think i may just go back to basics.  just trying and doing too much.  Keracare is really lovely for my hair.  no problems with that product line.  but i do want to try a different leave-in.  i wanna try WEN.  i want hair like LHCF member Toy.  i need to research her reggie.


----------



## AryaStarr258

Sometimes, I think my hair likes to troll me hardcore. Last night, I decided to throw a few sponge rollers in my hair so I could have some really cute curls for my interview. Today, I take out the rollers an hour before I have to leave, and all I get is a big, frizzy, curly mess so I throw my hair in my handy-dandy faithful bun and go to interview (which I rocked, btw). Then, I come home and take my hair down after it being in the bun for three hours. Let me tell you, ladies, my hair had the most fabulous curls I'd ever seen!! I was just standing in the mirror like, "Really? NOW you want to cooperate with me when I've nowhere to go? Rude."


----------



## Evolving78

ok i found Toy's reggie.

she cowashes with Wen Fig 2x a week
it seems she like thick creamy deep conditioners.  she uses Dove, Mane and Tail, Joico Kpak, Aussie Moist 3min
she like creamy natural leave-ins and she uses QB products.  Hydrating Balm and Burdock Root Cream.
she likes heavy oils too.  the lightest one she uses is Jojoba oil.

so, i am going to see about trying her reggie for a month to get my moisture balance back under control.

i am going to order WEN fig and products from either Silk Dreams or Shescentit.

oh and i know she uses WEN for a leave-in.

i like how my hair responded to me bunning for a week. (my week consist of 4-5 days)

i want to be Waistlength next year around my birthday or close to it.


----------



## Evolving78

ok so i decided on Shescentit!  i can't wait for my products.  i ordered some wigs last week and i haven't even checked to see where they are


----------



## HauteHippie

shortdub78

If you go with Silk Dreams you have to try the Vanilla Silk conditioner! It totally saved me this weekend. Normally, I use it with Mane & Tail, but after bleach + dye, I needed the extra boost.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> ok so i decided on Shescentit!  i can't wait for my products.  i ordered some wigs last week and i haven't even checked to see where they are



I would hold off on purchasing the shescentit. She's suppose to having a sale the week after v day.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Poutchi ive already heard something like that about coffee . Not too good for hair (by drinking it.not the hair rinses and stuff ). And tea too! I love tea but stopped taking it for à while until i find some without cafeine .


----------



## Evolving78

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I would hold off on purchasing the shescentit. She's suppose to having a sale the week after v day.



oh wow! too late! dang it!


----------



## blueberryd

Caffeine is a mild diuretic--that's why you should up your water intake.  I actually can tell a difference in my skin when I drink coffee every day without upping my water intake.  
HTH


----------



## faithVA

I'm getting a little growth. I'm using my homemade length check shirt to check my twists at the beginning of each month. Not sure how I was measuring last month  On the left side I had one measurement and on the right side I had it marked an inch lower. 

I took my twists down yesterday and dusted my ends. I may have cut off the little progress I made but I really like having healthy ends. As my hair improves I would like to dust every 12 weeks instead of every 8. 

Hopefully I am still on schedule to hit APL by our June check-in.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm still on track to make APL by December 

I have no faith that I'll make it before then anyway so I'm gonna use this entire year to my advantage!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

tried on my wigs.  that Outre Keya half wig is crazy big! i look like that the girl who Hakeem was suppose to marry in Coming To America!  all that kept playing in my head while i was trying that thing on was, "She's Your Queen Toooo Be!"

i love that Molly wig.  she allows me to rock a pixie cut without the cut!


----------



## Fyne

Loooool @ 'She's your Queen to be!' 

shortdub78 - Just curious do you stretch your relaxers?


----------



## Evolving78

Fyne said:


> Loooool @ 'She's your Queen to be!'
> 
> shortdub78 - Just curious do you stretch your relaxers?



 that wig is out of control!
7-8 weeks
back in the day, i was able to go longer because i wore my hair in flexi rods when new growth started kicking in.  i only washed and dc'ed my hair once a week.  oh and i relied on a stylist. 

now that i am doing it on my own,  the difference between the two textures is a bit much for me.  my hair is very coily and my ends are bone straight.

oh i found 9 broken hairs during my detangling session.  is that a bad thing?


----------



## coolsista-paris

I need more material (no more products till i finish What i have!  Im gonna buy hair scisors !NEXT I NEED...length shirt. 
QUESTIONS :  how do i make à length shirt myself without falsing the true length ?? I mean wé are not all the samedi hight .is there à method?


----------



## Poutchi

hey all...
It is -29deg C in this city today...i am still thawing from the walk i do to get to work from parking!!!


----------



## Rossy2010

finally my pic.. Im still sticking with my goal - make apl by May 2012.


----------



## Poutchi

Rossy2010 I love how thick your hair is 
I have a question... I am not sure I understand what is a Hot oil treatment... do you warm up the oil first before applying it to the hair? or is it just a DC with only oils? 
Thanks


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^HOTs are usually done with warm oils poured over your hair and then place a conditioning cap over it and let it sit for a while.


----------



## choctaw

TheNDofUO said:


> choctaw I'm taking them out at the end of the week. Mmm.... Hair...



TheNDofUO

I do henna gloss every 2 weeks so these twists are on their last days ... might last a week if they make it to Friday 

I miss my celie braid ... but I aint feeling taking these twists down ... I keep spraying them with tea and home made juice then rinsing in shower. Why don't they just unravel and free themselves? why they gotta play Amistad with me?


----------



## Poutchi

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^HOTs are usually done with warm oils poured over your hair and then place a conditioning cap over it and let it sit for a while.


 Thanks NikkiQ, 
So when you do a HOT, you don t seat under a steamer or a hair dryer? like you don't add any more heat after the oil is in?


----------



## Rossy2010

Thank Poutchi.. Your hair is equally gorgeous..


----------



## NikkiQ

Poutchi said:


> Thanks NikkiQ,
> So when you do a HOT, you don t seat under a steamer or a hair dryer? like you don't add any more heat after the oil is in?


 
I don't normally add any other heat. The heat from the oil and the GHE going on with the cap is usually enough for me.


----------



## esi.adokowa

choctaw said:


> TheNDofUO
> 
> I do henna gloss every 2 weeks so these twists are on their last days ... might last a week if they make it to Friday
> 
> I miss my celie braid ... but I aint feeling taking these twists down ... I keep spraying them with tea and home made juice then rinsing in shower. Why don't they just unravel and free themselves? *why they gotta play Amistad with me?*



choctaw,  at the bolded.

ps, ladies this is my first youtube video, if you have time, please  check it out!
this really is my go-to style, i'm wearing it right now with the bun braided as well!


----------



## transitioning?

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> choctaw,  at the bolded.
> 
> ps, ladies this is my first youtube video, if you have time, please  check it out!
> this really is my go-to style, i'm wearing it right now with the bun braided as well!



That was cute


----------



## NikkiQ

I wish YT wasn't blocked on my work comp. I wanna see!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I can't believe that it's almost to the 2 week mark with these Celies and they're still lookin good!! I almost don't wanna do them over this weekend. I wonder if my regular wash day routine with make them unravel


----------



## Poutchi

NikkiQ said:


> I can't believe that it's almost to the 2 week mark with these Celies and they're still lookin good!! I almost don't wanna do them over this weekend. I wonder if my regular wash day routine with make them unravel


 
You can always wash them first and see how it goes  ... 
Last question ( I promise... )... How long do you keep the hot oil treatment in?


----------



## Evolving78

can someone just take care of my hair for me?  i should just let someone do it.  i'm not saving any money.  i hardly care about products and worry about my hair when someone else does it.  but that's $35-45 a week..... that does add up.  well a tight roller set will cost me $25 a week.


----------



## sugahoney

I know I am a bit late but I want to join too.

~Current hair length  CBL ( i think)
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Relaxed
~APL goal month - June 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices - Stretch relaxer for at least 12 weeks, will be trying for 16 weeks after my relaxer on sunday.I cowash and dc once a week with which ever conditioner or dc reaches my hand first. Use aphogee 2 min after co wash and before dc. Airdry 95% of the time and stay away from direct heat. 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - Start taking vitamins and up my water in take. Hopefully that will be enough to get me some inches.

~Post a beginning picture - dont have a recent one, will post one when I do my relaxer on sunday.


I have been slacking with my hair and havent been moisturizing and sealing as often as I should and I know when that happens I usually lose all of my progress and have to cut alot. I need this challenge to keep me accountable so I dont have to cry in a couple of months.


----------



## NikkiQ

Poutchi said:


> You can always wash them first and see how it goes  ...
> Last question ( I promise... )... How long do you keep the hot oil treatment in?


 
Poutchi I've cowashed once so far and no unraveling. I guess I did them smaller and tighter than the last set so they're doing better.

I usually leave mine in between 15 and 20min. Leaves your hair feeling like butter


----------



## coolsista-paris

I need more material (no more products till i finish What i have!  Im gonna buy hair scisors !NEXT I NEED...length shirt. 
QUESTIONS :  how do i make à length shirt myself without falsing the true length ?? I mean wé are not all the samedi hight .is there à method?


----------



## Kerryann

i dont have any motivation with this joint on top of my head


----------



## Poutchi

coolsista-paris said:


> I need more material (no more products till i finish What i have! Im gonna buy hair scisors !NEXT I NEED...length shirt.
> QUESTIONS : how do i make à length shirt myself without falsing the true length ?? I mean wé are not all the samedi hight .is there à method?


 
I have made a length check shirt for myself once and i just used those markers and draw horizontal lines on a white shirt that are an inch appart  I don't think I had APL, BSL and so on on it

Thanks NikkiQ... will be HOT'ing this baby tanight!


----------



## kupenda

NikkiQ what oils do you use for your HOTs?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fyne

shortdub78 said:


> oh i found 9 broken hairs during my detangling session.  is that a bad thing?



Please, you ought to see the furballs my hair throws at me weekly 

P.S I asked about stretching because your hair looks thick and lush  I tried stretching before and got good results and now I dont know when to stop, curently 23 weeks in.

Kerryann - Whats up?


----------



## Kerryann

Girl im at a crossroads with this head im lazy as hell oiling havent been an option for a minute smdh


----------



## NikkiQ

kupenda said:


> @NikkiQ what oils do you use for your HOTs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
kupenda my hands down favorite oil is African Royale Hot 6 Oil







Here are the ingredients 

Olive Oil, Canola Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Safflower Oil, Castor Oil, Sesame Oil, Vitamin E, Vitamin A, Vitamin D, Cyclomethicone, Sheep Sorrell, Yarrow, Slippery Elm Bark, Sage, Henna, Comfrey, Burdock Root, Ginseng, Goldenseal, Cherry Bark, Black Walnut, Chamomile, Alfalfa, Hyssop, Wheat Germ, Fragrance


----------



## esi.adokowa

i was inspired to do a HOT as well! 

i'm sitting in my treatment cap with some soya oil slathered on my head right now.


----------



## tiffjust2002

NikkiQ said:


> @kupenda my hands down favorite oil is African Royale Hot 6 Oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the ingredients
> 
> Olive Oil, Canola Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Safflower Oil, Castor Oil, Sesame Oil, Vitamin E, Vitamin A, Vitamin D, Cyclomethicone, Sheep Sorrell, Yarrow, Slippery Elm Bark, Sage, Henna, Comfrey, Burdock Root, Ginseng, Goldenseal, Cherry Bark, Black Walnut, Chamomile, Alfalfa, Hyssop, Wheat Germ, Fragrance


 
I love this oil! I don't know what it is about it, it must the blend of all these oils but that stuff is soooo great!


----------



## kupenda

Ooo! That sounds yummy! I will be doing a HOT this weekend! Should I do it before or after a tea rinse? I guess after so the tea reaches my scalp fully

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Just finished cowashing with Suave Humectant. then i used my fav Aveeno leave in treatment hair so soft


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Just finished cowashing with Suave Humectant. then i used my fav Aveeno leave in treatment hair so soft



How is that Aveeno leave in??

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## miss stress

got my tax refund today and have been getting all kinds of hair goodies on the internet ever since. Will show yall all the goodies when they arrive! SO EXCITED!!


----------



## livinthevida

adokowa good job on your 1st YouTube video! I found it very helpful for someone like me who is just at shoulder length its like I am stuck between where my hair was and where I really want it to be  braided protective styles like this one are fun to do and now easy thanks to your tutorial

I like your byline too - "5 minute tutorials" - this could be your signature something like 5 minutes with adokowa or 5 minutes with esi :wink2: 

I will try the braided bun soon as Spring begins in March!

_*here's the YouTube link for everyone who would like to view http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT_z5nMxqes_


----------



## Evolving78

Fyne said:


> Please, you ought to see the furballs my hair throws at me weekly
> 
> P.S I asked about stretching because your hair looks thick and lush  I tried stretching before and got good results and now I dont know when to stop, curently 23 weeks in.
> 
> Kerryann - Whats up?


Fyne
aww thank you!  i have fine hair, but it appears to be thick.  it took me a long time to flat iron my hair that day too! 

i got my hair in my bun.  still haven't ordered WEN Fig yet, and i am thinking about ordering one more thing from Shescentit.

i asked my mom to braid my hair in a beehive for me this weekend, so i can wear my wig.  if she braids good and not tight, i will try to hold on to it for a month.


----------



## cherrynicole

Is there still room to join? Im a little past SL now. I have a hectic job so my reggie is a little sporadic. 
Wrap hair (mostly) daily
Just started MN every other day
NTM for daily styling
Wash once a week with sulfate free shampoo (derm organic argan oil or S factor diamond dreams) then condition with NTM
Apply mizani thermastrength and blow dry or Roller set then flat iron with alterna bamboo kendi oil
Go to stylist every 2-3 weeks for wash and set with mizani moisture fuse
Relax every 6-8 weeks with mizani bb
Any suggestions? Also I need help with protective styles I am in a conservative field am am the only Black professional at my work so weaves and braids are not an option. I try to do a lot of bunning but it starts looking crazy at the edges around relaxer time! 
TIA ladies!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BlkOnyx488

cns26 Hi there Welcome,
this is an open challenge there is always room for more !!!!



cns26 said:


> Is there still room to join? Im a little past SL now. I have a hectic job so my reggie is a little sporadic.
> Wrap hair (mostly) daily
> Just started MN every other day
> NTM for daily styling
> Wash once a week with sulfate free shampoo (derm organic argan oil or S factor diamond dreams) then condition with NTM
> Apply mizani thermastrength and blow dry or Roller set then flat iron with alterna bamboo kendi oil
> Go to stylist every 2-3 weeks for wash and set with mizani moisture fuse
> Relax every 6-8 weeks with mizani bb
> Any suggestions? Also I need help with protective styles I am in a conservative field am am the only Black professional at my work so weaves and braids are not an option. I try to do a lot of bunning but it starts looking crazy at the edges around relaxer time!
> TIA ladies!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!!! Another challenger


----------



## 3jsmom

Hello Ladies,

I have been super busy and super lazy with my hair. I did p/u some moisturizing products last night because this crazy weather we have been having in NC is doing a number on my locks. I plan on deep conditioning this weekend before I get a sew in next week. I am about 8 weeks post relaxer and moving right along. I hope to relax second weekend in March.


----------



## TheNDofUO

choctaw said:


> TheNDofUO
> 
> I do henna gloss every 2 weeks so these twists are on their last days ... might last a week if they make it to Friday
> 
> I miss my celie braid ... but I aint feeling taking these twists down ... I keep spraying them with tea and home made juice then rinsing in shower. Why don't they just unravel and free themselves? why they gotta play Amistad with me?



I have to take them out on Monday, now. My friend was like "Your taking them out after two weeks after all those hours you spent putting them in? No, you're not" but im not wearing them for Valentine's Day (Ive got a date with a box of chocolates) plus I'm getting baptized on Saturday and i cannot deal with waistlong soaking twists in the winter with a flu. nuh uh.


----------



## TheNDofUO

cns26 said:


> Is there still room to join? Im a little past SL now. I have a hectic job so my reggie is a little sporadic.
> Wrap hair (mostly) daily
> Just started MN every other day
> NTM for daily styling
> Wash once a week with sulfate free shampoo (derm organic argan oil or S factor diamond dreams) then condition with NTM
> Apply mizani thermastrength and blow dry or Roller set then flat iron with alterna bamboo kendi oil
> Go to stylist every 2-3 weeks for wash and set with mizani moisture fuse
> Relax every 6-8 weeks with mizani bb
> Any suggestions? Also I need help with protective styles I am in a conservative field am am the only Black professional at my work so weaves and braids are not an option. I try to do a lot of bunning but it starts looking crazy at the edges around relaxer time!
> TIA ladies!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



For me wet Bunning overnight with a scarf always results in a perfectly flat bun without heat or styling products. Also, WELCOME!

BTW in my experience, its usually easier to wear weaves around non-black people as their usually very innocent/naive. They'll probably still think its your hair.


----------



## bajandoc86

Still not length checking even though I really want to.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^stay strong bajandoc86!!!


----------



## Kerryann

I just left Sallys and of course the pj in me bought ish i didn't need but to hell with it....i think i might drop out of one of my challenges which is the no heat challenge because i think this is the reason I've been miserable

Now lets get on the growing


----------



## NikkiQ

Uh oh. What did you buy Kerryann?


----------



## Fyne

Kerryann said:


> I just left Sallys and of course the pj in me bought ish i didn't need but to hell with it....i think i might drop out of one of my challenges which is the no heat challenge because i think this is the reason I've been miserable
> 
> Now lets get on the growing



As long as its not this challenge.....or :mob:
IMHO everything in moderation  (low heat maybe?)


----------



## Evolving78

i wanna wash my hair today.  i got this baggy thing on the ends of my ponytail/bun and i went crazy with product.  yeah i am going to need to hide my hair from myself for a tad.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> Uh oh. What did you buy Kerryann?



Folicure conditioner, Mane n tail shampoo and conditioner it was buy one get one free i never used this product before but i just had to buy smdh, African Pride Olive Miracle anti breakage formula and palladio nail strengthener


----------



## Poutchi

For my naturals 4b... Does out hair ever hang down? Like without twist outs or other styling options? just like out of the shower?


----------



## transitioning?

Poutchi said:
			
		

> For my naturals 4b... Does out hair ever hang down? Like without twist outs or other styling options? just like out of the shower?



It will hard to get the hair to hang down as long but I find that if I twist my hair after a wash and then comb and retwist once its dry it strecthes pretty well


----------



## Evolving78

hey ladies is it better to get my hair cornrowed going straight back or in a beehive for my wig?


----------



## TheNDofUO

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies is it better to get my hair cornrowed going straight back or in a beehive for my wig?



I don't know if its better but my stylists have always done beehives...


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies is it better to get my hair cornrowed going straight back or in a beehive for my wig?


 

If its a straight wig beehive but if its big n curly it doesnt really matter. hth


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ITA with lamaria211. Whenever I had the straight back cornrows and a straight wig, you could see the humps from the cornrows. Not hot.


----------



## kupenda

I'm starting to despise my hair. Agh why won't the day for sew in come faster!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Despise is a strong word! What is going on??


----------



## NaturalfienD

kupenda said:


> I'm starting to despise my hair. Agh why won't the day for sew in come faster!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 


NikkiQ said:


> Despise is a strong word! What is going on??


 

#CoSign with NikkiQ~ That is a strong word and I am interested in knowing what's up too. I am sure that there is a resolution to the issue, whatever the issue might be ...


----------



## NaturalfienD

I purchased Spirulina and Chlorella supplements from Vitacost.com after finding a thread all about that stuff on the forum.  I was unaware that I was getting trying supplements anyway because they are in that Naked juice called Green Machine.   I haven't tried the supplements in my fruit juice yet but I will and report back when I do.  I have been reading that for some folks it is delish and for others they can't bring themselves to drink it.  Being the optimist I am, I am sure it will be the beez-kneez ... the thing I like about it is that I won't have to take all of these vitamins that I am taking (Zinc, Vitamin C/E, Biotin) cause I get it all covered in the S&C ... I will continue taking a multi-vitamin though.  

I plan on retwisting the hair around my edges cause they are looking a little angry chile ... 


That's all I got, I just had to say something because I missed y'all.


----------



## esi.adokowa

why isn't this thread on page one? 

staying up late to put some extension braids in my hair


----------



## Poutchi

I knew I missed this thread, i was down to page 5 and I was like um...no I must have missed it,...and came back to one and here it is!!!
Good morning APL class of 2012 !!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Good morning and happy weekend eve ladies!!! I'm still debating on these damn Celies. They're still holding on lol. I might rock a braid out tomorrow morning to my bestie's 4D ultrasound and then do an overnight DC since I have a promo tomorrow night. Braid it back up on Sunday. Plus I miss playing with my little curlies. Can't wait til my hair is long enough to have some hang time with my wash n gos.


----------



## kupenda

Despise is the right word. It's getting on my nerves. Fuzzy, ignoring my deep conditioners. My ends are getting on my nerves again. I'm sick of it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TheNDofUO

kupenda you wanna throw your regimen at us? See if we can help? Hair responds better when you love it. But you'll love it if it responds more. Catch 22


----------



## lamaria211

currentlt pree-pooing with AO GPB mixed with castor and jojoba oil


----------



## bajandoc86

I am feenin' maself today! My twistout fro is looking FIERCE! As the J'cans would say, Nuhbaddy cyan CHAT tuh mi! *whips fro*


----------



## NikkiQ

kupenda said:


> Despise is the right word. It's getting on my nerves. Fuzzy, ignoring my deep conditioners. My ends are getting on my nerves again. I'm sick of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 


TheNDofUO said:


> @kupenda you wanna throw your regimen at us? See if we can help? Hair responds better when you love it. But you'll love it if it responds more. Catch 22


 
kupenda where dat reggie at woman???


----------



## Aggie

Moisturizing and sealing my ends right now as they were feeling a little dry. Thought I'd do a quick scalp massage at the same time.


----------



## NaturalfienD

kupenda said:


> Despise is the right word. It's getting on my nerves. Fuzzy, ignoring my deep conditioners. My ends are getting on my nerves again. I'm sick of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It is so frustrating when we do everything in our power to have healthy hair but it acts sassy regardless of our intentions.  The issue could be a variety of things ... perhaps you have overly porous hair and moisture isn't being retained with your regular sealant- therefore, the consideration of using hair grease/pomade needs to be made.  It could be an issue of your hair being over conditioned and acting bad because it needs more protein.  It is hard to pinpoint and without knowng the dirty-dirt,  Without the dirt, my thoughts are just speculation ... so what's your regimen ma'am?  I bet the issue is due to something that can easily be fixed- you will have this thing under control in no time ....


----------



## NaturalfienD

Bump ...

Bump ...

Bump ...


----------



## NikkiQ

I guess we aren't getting that reggie tonight ladies 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Celies still look fine. Wonder if I can go one more week with them in  

View attachment 2012-02-10 21.57.53.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im lurking as I don't know if my hair will cooperate for this year again..it just seems to stop at this stupid ugly length..my reggie is simple wash once a week,dc once a week,moisturize with aloe vera juice and glycern daily then do some type of leave in and seal with crisco on the ends..I am even using Beemines  sulfur mix..my natural will be getting relaxed over summer and I would love to have a little swang so I can feel like a pretty little black chick without aid of weave..my hair is stopping my dream..


----------



## Evolving78

why lurk when you can join and why wait til the summer to relax?  i'm not going to be that person that tells you to hold on and give your natural hair a chance.  you have been feeling this way for so long.  why punish yourself?  what are you trying to prove?  i say let go and relax.  hell, i did it and i have no regrets.  my only problem is i am a product junkie and i can only do so much with this length.  i am idle a lot, so i have more time to think about my hair, so i end up doing more than i should!   i loved my natural texture, but it was just too much.  if i go back to the natural route, it will be locs.

how is your hair behaving with your current reggie?  have you been doing length check pics to see your progress?  get a length check shirt!  i have one.  but i haven't been using it.  i guess i will use mine this weekend before i get my hair braided up.



GoddessMaker said:


> Im lurking as I don't know if my hair will cooperate for this year again..it just seems to stop at this stupid ugly length..my reggie is simple wash once a week,dc once a week,moisturize with aloe vera juice and glycern daily then do some type of leave in and seal with crisco on the ends..I am even using Beemines  sulfur mix..my natural will be getting relaxed over summer and I would love to have a little swang so I can feel like a pretty little black chick without aid of weave..my hair is stopping my dream..


----------



## GIJane

NikkiQ said:


> Celies still look fine. Wonder if I can go one more week with them in
> 
> View attachment 137109
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
NikkiQ Your Celie's look better than mine.  I need to get someone to redo them.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey everyone...I just joined up. 
~Current hair length: SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd:Natural
~APL goal month: June 2012 or sooner
~Current Reggie and styling choices: Shampoo wash once a week, co-wash as I feel my hair needs it, deep condition with each shampoo; M&S daily, GAO daily, been in some type of braids since the end of Dec...first under my wig now I have yarn braid(hoping to keep them in for 2 months), will henna(Nupur or Reshma) when I come out of the yarn braids
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: I don't plan on changing anything really...so far my reggie seems to be working
~I'll post my starting pic as soon as I can.


----------



## GIJane

longhairdreaming said:


> Hey everyone...I just joined up.
> ~Current hair length: SL
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd:Natural
> ~APL goal month: June 2012 or sooner
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: Shampoo wash once a week, co-wash as I feel my hair needs it, deep condition with each shampoo; M&S daily, GAO daily, been in some type of braids since the end of Dec...first under my wig now I have yarn braid(hoping to keep them in for 2 months), will henna(Nupur or Reshma) when I come out of the yarn braids
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: I don't plan on changing anything really...so far my reggie seems to be working
> ~I'll post my starting pic as soon as I can.


 
Welcome longhairdreaming.  How long have you been natural?  Are you going to keep your hair braided?  Sorry for the numerous questions.


----------



## longhairdreaming

GIJane said:


> Welcome @longhairdreaming. How long have you been natural? Are you going to keep your hair braided? Sorry for the numerous questions.


 GIJane Thanks for the welcome. I've been natural since 2002 but didn't know anything about hair and was very scissor happy smh. I think I'll keep it braided(either under wigs or with extensions) for the most part this year. My staple styles for the past couple years has been two strand twist and kinky twists.


----------



## GIJane

Thanks for answering longhairdreaming. I have been doing the same thing since October. Keeping my hair in braids and when they get old throwing a wig on.  I love the fact that I could baggy my hair all day under my wig w/o anyone knowing it. 

Good luck with the challenge.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Thanks GIJane.

Here's my starting length.


----------



## Evolving78

well i got my length check shirt on.  tried to take a pic but it's not the best.  i am barely at the 3 mark, so i know i am on target.  i wanted to do this so when i take my braids down next month. i can see where my progress is at.  i think i might hold out on buying the WEN, since i'll be doing this, i won't be cowashing my hair.  i thinking using WEN and braids will cause buildup.  i will treat myself to a bottle when i reach my goal.


----------



## GIJane

Let's see the not so great pic shortdub78.  You know how we like to see the pictures. Stop playing.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I bought some vitamins today. Just some store brands nothing special. Not really hoping for growth but if it happens I won't complain.


----------



## GIJane

I took the below picture on December 23.  This was the result of a failed attempt to flat iron with crisco. I thought I posted this back in December but I didn't.  Sorry for the late update. Also I hope the pic doesn't come out too big. I am still learning how to post pics.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=8017&pictureid=111027


----------



## lilyofthenile

I've been so busy with school but just want to scalp massage if I have the time. The Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration plus one of their oils and water really keeps my hair moisturised.


----------



## kupenda

Oops! Sorry ladies! Yesterday was a very long day. My reggie is not actually a reggie at all. I had one at first but my hair stopped responding so I'm back to searching. Right now, I PS with a bun covered in weave hair do it looks bigger. I use the LOC method water or aloe, grapeseed oil or apricot oil, and DB transitioning, DB Madagascar Vanilla, or ORS Olive Oil in a bottle. I cowash with humectress if my hair feels dry. But my biggest issue has been shedding. Tea rinses have not helped at all. I did my fourth one in three weeks last night. I still look like a molting werewolf.
Also, I am struggling with my DCer. I love it with a passion but I wasn't getting the same results with ORS replenishing pak anymore. It tangled my hair and I had breakage. So I went looking for something without protein. Last night I used One n Only Hydrating Mask, rinsed a little, then put Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer on top for about 30 seconds. Rinsed well under lukewarm water. I then airdried with a teeny tiny dab on my rougher areas of new growth and my fuzzy ends. I put the hair in two Bantu knots under a scarf and that brings me to where I am today. My hair is still in the two knots and damp inside. But the parts that are dry are soft and smooth. My hair hasn't felt good like this in a long time. Even my nape, which has no sense of gravity and instead floats upwards and out, is very soft. No coated feeling. I also used the "moisture drenched prepoo" method. Ehh. My hair didn't feel any different. I used a tiny bit of shampoo on my crown and perimeter (scalp mostly) to prevent the itchies and get rid of the flakes I saw trying to make their out

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

GIJane said:


> Let's see the not so great pic shortdub78.  You know how we like to see the pictures. Stop playing.




the angle wasn't great.  it made my hair look short on one side.  i really needed someone to take that pic for me.  i'm braided up now.

i used to much heat protectant spray and it kinda coated my hair.  when my SIL was braiding,  pieces were breaking off like crazy!  so i am kinda glad it is braided up now and i can just moisturize it to get it back to normal.

now i am going to try to style this wig.


----------



## Meritamen

It's been a while since my last update in here. I'm still on my way to APL (have no idea when I'm going to get there but I'm hoping sometime in the summer.) taking a break from the constant wig wearing to allow my edges to grow in better. I'm so happy to have them back but the fluffy halo going on around my hairline is annoying. I had been massaging that part of my hair with castor oil but can't solely credit the oil since I wasn't very consistent with it. So instead of the wigs I have been keeping my hair in braids under beanies. Seems to be working great so far. It's great because I can baggy the ends of my braids if I want.


----------



## lamaria211

im under my heating cap with Pantene breakage defense  deep conditioning Mask; its my first time using it


----------



## GIJane

shortdub78 I have the same problem when I try to take pics of myself. But I am going to need you to post those pics sweetie. I want to see the wig as well. LOL


----------



## growbaby

Hello ladies,

So i need some opinions please. I am still farely new around here (started my HHJ in November 2011) and i am severly nervous about messing up and having a setback or doing something wrong. My current reggie is:

*mousturize & seal* 2x a day with ORS olive oil mousturizer and hot six oil
*cowash* 2x a week with vo5 or main n tail deep mousturizing condish
*shampoo* every 1-2 weeks with neutrogena 3x moisture shampoo
*DC* every 1x a week alternating ORS replenishing conditioner & mane N tail deep mousturizing condish
*Clarify* once a month
*relax* every 14-18weeks
I also have started some sulphur treatments 2x a week with M-T-G

I am just afraid of doing too much and doing too little. I have been under my half wig for 1 week straight and i havent applied heat yet in 2012 (although I am dying to). Does anyone think i should add or remove anything?? Any products to suggest? I just really like to have all the right things and techniques in my corner, thats why I am so thankful to have you ladies around


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

shortdub78 said:


> why lurk when you can join and why wait til the summer to relax?  i'm not going to be that person that tells you to hold on and give your natural hair a chance.  you have been feeling this way for so long.  why punish yourself?  what are you trying to prove?  i say let go and relax.  hell, i did it and i have no regrets.  my only problem is i am a product junkie and i can only do so much with this length.  i am idle a lot, so i have more time to think about my hair, so i end up doing more than i should!   i loved my natural texture, but it was just too much.  if i go back to the natural route, it will be locs.
> 
> how is your hair behaving with your current reggie?  have you been doing length check pics to see your progress?  get a length check shirt!  i have one.  but i haven't been using it.  i guess i will use mine this weekend before i get my hair braided up.




I'm waiting until summer because I have been really cold lately like more than normal so wigs keep my head warm.I live in Texas so by summer a wig won't even be on my mind and then feel I can relax then..I haven't done another length check since I signed up on this challenge in Dec..I need to though.My hair seems to be good now that Im using the crisco on the ends and my hair is staying moist now as well..hopefully it will pay off.


----------



## Aggie

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> So i need some opinions please. I am still farely new around here (started my HHJ in November 2011) and i am severly nervous about messing up and having a setback or doing something wrong. My current reggie is:
> 
> *mousturize & seal* 2x a day with ORS olive oil mousturizer and hot six oil
> *cowash* 2x a week with vo5 or main n tail deep mousturizing condish
> *shampoo* every 1-2 weeks with neutrogena 3x moisture shampoo
> *DC* every 1x a week alternating ORS replenishing conditioner & mane N tail deep mousturizing condish
> *Clarify* once a month
> *relax* every 14-18weeks
> I also have started some sulphur treatments 2x a week with M-T-G
> 
> I am just afraid of doing too much and doing too little. I have been under my half wig for 1 week straight and i havent applied heat yet in 2012 (although I am dying to). Does anyone think i should add or remove anything?? Any products to suggest? I just really like to have all the right things and techniques in my corner, thats why I am so thankful to have you ladies around


 
growbaby, 

You have a nice regimen except I would reduce the cowashes to once a week instead of twice. You are relaxed and really don't need to manipulate your hair so much. I found that cowashing too often just caused more breakage for my fine relaxed hair. Maybe you could try some protective styling as well to further help with your growth retention. Retention is key in this hair journey.

I would also look for another deeper conditioner a little more moisturizing than the one you're using like Keracare Creme Humecto or Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Conditioner or Biolage Ultra Hydrating Conditioning Balm. Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner is awesome also. If you haven't yet used Joico, look into it. Their products get rave reviews also.

I would even give some of the Aubrey organics conditioners a try like AO Honeysuckle Rose and AO White Camellia for example. Aubrey Organics GPB is a great mild protein conditioner that is a strengthening conditioner but leaves the hair feeling pretty soft.

Step away from the flat iron and blow dryer missy. Only use these very infrequently.


----------



## growbaby

Aggie thanx so much !!  I will be sure to get one of those conditioners ASAP


----------



## Aggie

growbaby said:


> @Aggie thanx so much !!  I will be sure to get one of those conditioners ASAP


 
You're quite welcomed growbaby. You an purchase the Aubrey Orgaics conditioners at www.vitacost.com or the vitamin shoppe.


----------



## Evallusion

Its been 5 weeks in these box braids. I shampooed my braids tonight.  I'm hoping to get at least another 2 weeks out of these.  8 weeks is my goal though.  After this im getting a weave.  Already got my hair, and cant wait.   I'm sick of individuals...need to change up the game.  Transitioning via the crown and glory method is going very well for me and I wish I had done it years ago.


----------



## NikkiQ

kupenda said:
			
		

> Oops! Sorry ladies! Yesterday was a very long day. My reggie is not actually a reggie at all. I had one at first but my hair stopped responding so I'm back to searching. Right now, I PS with a bun covered in weave hair do it looks bigger. I use the LOC method water or aloe, grapeseed oil or apricot oil, and DB transitioning, DB Madagascar Vanilla, or ORS Olive Oil in a bottle. I cowash with humectress if my hair feels dry. But my biggest issue has been shedding. Tea rinses have not helped at all. I did my fourth one in three weeks last night. I still look like a molting werewolf.
> Also, I am struggling with my DCer. I love it with a passion but I wasn't getting the same results with ORS replenishing pak anymore. It tangled my hair and I had breakage. So I went looking for something without protein. Last night I used One n Only Hydrating Mask, rinsed a little, then put Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer on top for about 30 seconds. Rinsed well under lukewarm water. I then airdried with a teeny tiny dab on my rougher areas of new growth and my fuzzy ends. I put the hair in two Bantu knots under a scarf and that brings me to where I am today. My hair is still in the two knots and damp inside. But the parts that are dry are soft and smooth. My hair hasn't felt good like this in a long time. Even my nape, which has no sense of gravity and instead floats upwards and out, is very soft. No coated feeling. I also used the "moisture drenched prepoo" method. Ehh. My hair didn't feel any different. I used a tiny bit of shampoo on my crown and perimeter (scalp mostly) to prevent the itchies and get rid of the flakes I saw trying to make their out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do you ever use a protein treatment of some sort every few weeks? Maybe I'm overlooking it (reading this on my phone) but I see lots of moisture rich products.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## TLC1020

Hey ladies,

Checking in..... 

I have been in full protective mode b/c I know how long and trying getting to apl can be.. I have been in a bun for a few weeks now and plan to keep wearing a bun for a while to get me over the sl to apl hump......

Good Luck to you ladies....


----------



## Fyne

TLC1020 how often do you take down and re do your bun?


----------



## kupenda

NikkiQ I was using too much protein at first I think. My hair felt dry unless I was under running water and I took advice from earlier upthread saying to reduce my protein use. That's what I've been doing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gvin89

kupenda said:
			
		

> NikkiQ I was using too much protein at first I think. My hair felt dry unless I was under running water and I took advice from earlier upthread saying to reduce my protein use. That's what I've been doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



kupenda, I think I had protein overload too. Thing is I wasn't using hard protein treatments...just some AOGPB. Nope, can't use that weekly. Now I use a moisturizing conditioner weekly and AOGPB once a month. We will see if this helps...


----------



## lamaria211

I Deep conditioned over night in the pantene deep conditioning mask and all i can say is  Truly excellent stuff
today i made a mix of mega-tek and wild growth oil im gonna try and use it  at least 4x a week. this is a pic taken yesterday ill update in 4 weeks to see if there is any significant growth
View attachment 137197


----------



## sugahoney

................


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

sugahoney said:
			
		

> Finally able to post a starting pic.



You're already APL, lol. You need to be in the BSL 2012 Challenge.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

sugahoney said:
			
		

> Finally able to post a starting pic.



You must be in here to try and reach full APL or somethin b/c you're already there

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

[USER=129737 said:
			
		

> sugahoney[/USER];15252605]Finally able to post a starting pic.


 
I agree with everyone else that has posted. You are already APL. Congratulations. You should reach BSL definitely by the end of the year.


----------



## kupenda

sugahoney you wrong for that girl. *puts on butt kicking boots* you're past APL. You should be in the BSL challenge silly

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

Okay so what happens when you arrive in late from a long and fun weekend?!!??? and have yet to set your hair ???!!!??? 

Use foam rollers of course!  it is time for me to zzzzz and I really want to avoid sleeping in the pink snap on rollers overnight (remember those pics!) so I am trying something new and put in these foam rollers they feel soft and took a bit of practice to get on right. Unlike the snap on rollers these are much softer and really depend on the weight of your hands to wrap each set of hair. I LOVED that it took the same amount of time to set these foam rollers just like the snap ons - what do you think? 

In the morning I'll return to post a pic with the rollers out!


----------



## livinthevida

sugahoney said:


> Finally able to post a starting pic.


sugahoney it looks like your ends are just about on APL! Congratulations!!! Nice trimmed ends too! 

Are you hoping to be a little past APL? here's a tee-shirt pic posted by Charla on page 1 of APL 2012 Challenge - hope this helps!


----------



## TLC1020

Fyne I take down my bun to moisturize every night before bed and shampoo every two weeks..



Fyne said:


> @TLC1020 how often do you take down and re do your bun?


----------



## GIJane

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> You're already APL, lol. You need to be in the BSL 2012 Challenge.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 


NikkiQ said:


> You must be in here to try and reach full APL or somethin b/c you're already there
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 


faithVA said:


> I agree with everyone else that has posted. You are already APL. Congratulations. You should reach BSL definitely by the end of the year.


 


kupenda said:


> @sugahoney you wrong for that girl. *puts on butt kicking boots* you're past APL. You should be in the BSL challenge silly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
sugahoney What all the above said.  You are APL. Your ends look nice and healthy too. Great job.


----------



## Evolving78

i am really tripping about all of that hair that was breaking off while my SIL  was braiding my hair.  my hair wasn't breaking like that when i combed it or blow dried it.  she is a rough little monster.  i know i am going to need a nice little trim after i take these braids down.


----------



## Missdelicious1

I'm pretty sure I've reached APL, but it's bitter sweet because it's only APL on the right side . Don't know if I can REALLY claim APL . 

My hair was APL last March (pic1) and I cut it to NL (pic 2) because it was uneven due to damage and breakage. Although, it's much healthier now it seems the left side takes forever to catch up with the right. I keep having to clip more hair on the right side to even it up.

In pic 3 you can see the right side, which is full and is at the APL mark. In pic 4 when I let all of my hair down, my hair looks V shaped because the left side is shorter. My hair normally does not grow in a V shape.


----------



## GIJane

Missdelicious1 do you sleep on left side.  Or when moisturizing/conditioning do you start on the right side?  As far as claiming APL that is up to you.  My hair is longer on the right side. I have to keep trimming that side.  Maybe someone else can share some insight on this matter.


----------



## Missdelicious1

GIJane I think I do sleep on my left side a little more than my right.  That may be part of the problem, but I'm not sure.  I'm pretty sure the way I used to wrap my hair had A LOT to do with it.  Every night faithfully I would wrap it going towards the right and would sometimes feel tension on the left side.  When I started my HHJ last March, the left side was severely damaged.  It looked completely different from the right side...like it was from a different person's head.  Once I realized that was the problem I stopped wrapping my hair.  On the rare occasion that I do, I wrap it the opposite way.  I also began babying the left side more (with moisture/oils).

My hair improved so much.  I regained a lot more thickness on the left side, but it still isn't retaining length as well as the right side (or maybe it's growing slower...idk). My hair would be longer if I didn't have to keep trimming to even them up (which I've done a few times so far).  It's getting better, but still needs improving.


----------



## GIJane

Hmmm Missdelicious1 very interesting.  I think we might have to baby our left side and try sleeping on a different side for the next few months then evaluate.  Also, if you are relaxed which side do you tend to relax first.  It could be a number of reasons why our hair is acting up. 

I do believe that it could be tension and over manipulation that's the culprit. But, I do notice that my right side is thicker than my left. I am going to have to search the forum. I am quite sure we are not the first ones to have this issue.  I let you know what I come up with.


----------



## GIJane

@Missdelicious1 I did a quick search. Below are some threads that discussed this issue. You might want to read these threads. They seem to share some light on the issue. But it could be several reasons for the culprit, such as damage, poor circulation, manipulation, texture, growth rate, and etc. Take a look.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=572433
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=572559
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=562701
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=542991


----------



## Missdelicious1

GIJane thanks a lot for the help.  I will definitely check out those threads.  I think you're right about the way I relaxed too.  My hair dresser used to always relax the left side first.  I also think she used diluted neutralizing shampoo in my hair.  I did not realize, pay attention to or understand any of this back then.  Since I started my HHJ, I've been doing my own relaxers so that has also helped in my progress. 

I'm not sure what could be causing the difference in thickness/length with your hair....maybe some of the same issues?  Are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## GIJane

Missdelicious1 said:


> @GIJane thanks a lot for the help. I will definitely check out those threads. I think you're right about the way I relaxed too. My hair dresser used to always relax the left side first. I also think she used diluted neutralizing shampoo in my hair. I did not realize, pay attention to or understand any of this back then. Since I started my HHJ, I've been doing my own relaxers so that has also helped in my progress.
> 
> I'm not sure what could be causing the difference in thickness/length with your hair....maybe some of the same issues? Are you relaxed or natural?


 
Missdelicious1 I am approximately 28 weeks texlax.  I also have 3 different textures in my hair.  Might I suggest relaxing the shorter side last.  Or doing the half and half method.  They have a thread about that here as well http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=572125.
I hope this helps.


----------



## livinthevida

Good Morning Ladies! Here are morning pics after the foam rollers are out - these results are amazing! I am thinking the foam rollers plus my new satin pillowcase create a really soft feel and look of my hair. It looks and feels healthier compared to when I set my hair using the pink snap on rollers. What a difference!  and when sleeping it didn't feel like I had rollers in my hair at all. I am definitely doing foam roller sets for the rest of this month 

Can you tell the difference? WOW!


----------



## GIJane

livinthevida looks real nice. Are you relaxed, texlax or natural?


----------



## sugahoney

Guys I was looking at that pic for the longest time before I posted it and it just did not look APL. At my last relaxer in November my hair was barely CBL so I did not think that it would be APL in just 13 weeks. I dont even have any pics of my hair in November to compare.

Thanks everyone. I will just make my way over to the BSL challenge.


----------



## GIJane

sugahoney said:


> Guys I was looking at that pic for the longest time before I posted it and it just did not look APL. At my last relaxer in November my hair was barely CBL so I did not think that it would be APL in just 13 weeks. I dont even have any pics of my hair in November to compare.
> 
> Thanks everyone. I will just make my way over to the BSL challenge.


 
You're welcome @sugahoney. It's all about what you are comfortable with claiming. You are more than welcome to stay in the APL challenge and give me some advice and tips. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## SkySurfer

Still trying to reach full APL..will take down my braids in about 7 weeks and we'll see where I am


----------



## chelleypie810

finally figured out how to bantu knot. tomorrow i'm gonna try to do it on damp hair so the waves are more defined


----------



## transitioning?

Are u guys waiting until ur full apl or will u claim apl when the bottom layers reach?


----------



## kristaa.10

transitioning? said:
			
		

> Are u guys waiting until ur full apl or will u claim apl when the bottom layers reach?



Bottom layers! to claim it. By the time the front of my hair reaches APL the bottom will be BSL or MBL already


----------



## GIJane

transitioning? said:


> Are u guys waiting until ur full apl or will u claim apl when the bottom layers reach?


 
bottom layers. I like the V shape. It looks more natural to me. I even cut my wigs and weave into a V shape.


----------



## coolsista-paris

kristaa.10 said:
			
		

> Bottom layers! to claim it. By the time the front of my hair reaches APL the bottom will be BSL or MBL already



Same case here.when my front hair reaches Apl i should be longer at the back.


----------



## kupenda

I'm waiting until the bottom layers get there. I want to be obviously APL. If I wait til I'm full APL, I'll be grazing waist length cuz my front and side grow a tad bit slower

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kittenz

I'll claim it when half my head is there (ears downward).


----------



## mami2010

I tried chicoro moisture pre poo, I so love it! My hair has never ever been so soft and shiny at the same time.  I got the recipe from this thread: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482

All you need is AVJ mixed with oil of your choice, and then coconut oil separately.  Ladies if you have not tried this pre poo I suggest you try it.  I got great results! This will be apart of my regimen from now on.


----------



## lilyofthenile

Bottom layers definitely. The top of my hair would take longer to get there.


----------



## mami2010

I bought some coconut water today. I will try to get this in my regimen some kind of way to see if there is any results. It also taste good.


----------



## kittenz

mami2010 said:


> I tried chicoro moisture pre poo, I so love it! My hair has never ever been so soft and shiny at the same time. I got the recipe from this thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482
> 
> All you need is AVJ mixed with oil of your choice, and then coconut oil separately. Ladies if you have not tried this pre poo I suggest you try it. I got great results! This will be apart of my regimen from now on.


 
I have all this stuuf, I'll try it this weekend. Thanks


----------



## mami2010

kittenz said:


> I have all this stuuf, I'll try it this weekend. Thanks



When I saw that recipe this past weekend I was like I have all that stuff in stock too! I tried it like one hour later after I read the thread.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I have been lurking for a while now and I would love to officially join this challenge. 
Current Length: Shoulder Length
Relaxed or Natural: Relaxed
APL goal month: September 2012
Current Reggie: Wash once weekly with sulphate free shampoo, DC once weekly, Aphogee 2 min biweekly, moisturize and seal once daily, and protective styling 99% of the time. No direct heat and sleeping with satin bonnet or satin scarf. I also take Hairfinity vitamins daily.


----------



## Evolving78

i am waiting for the bottom layers.  i would be WL if i wait for full APL.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Hi ladies!!!! I AM SOOOOOOO EXITED! ok, i dusted like....2 or 3 weeks ago (i had done it the month before too) all that after you told me i was APL. BUT seems like i am still quiete APL...Any way im exited cause i have FINALLY found the method that makes my hair great! and i have finally understood that the s curl gel works for me as a moisturize....wow.

so yesterday i washed hair like this:
- pre poo with coconut oil (usually with olive oil) 
-I do 6 braids
-shampoo with apoghee moisture ( i change for a moisturizing shampoo 1 wash out of 2)
- I condition with either apoghee balancing or Frank Provost  ceramide reconsructer
(this braid by braid, as it slips well, i detangle by adding some grapeseed oil) let it sit in with the braids again.
-rinse with braids, dry with a shirt or towel..
THEN for the first time i tried blowdrying with the tension method: WONDERS (i had put some heat protectant + straightening serum).
-Each section blowdried had some s curl with a tiny bit of shea butter added...my hair is SOFT.wow. i didnt fight with no tangles.
-Then i did 6 conrows=> back to wig.

Why didnt i realize this before......3 to 4 years to get it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!!!! I AM SOOOOOOO EXITED! ok, i dusted like....2 or 3 weeks ago (i had done it the month before too) all that after you told me i was APL. BUT seems like i am still quiete APL...Any way im exited cause i have FINALLY found the method that makes my hair great! and i have finally understood that the s curl gel works for me as a moisturize....wow.
> 
> so yesterday i washed hair like this:
> - pre poo with coconut oil (usually with olive oil)
> -I do 6 braids
> -shampoo with apoghee moisture ( i change for a moisturizing shampoo 1 wash out of 2)
> - I condition with either apoghee balancing or Frank Provost  ceramide reconsructer
> (this braid by braid, as it slips well, i detangle by adding some grapeseed oil) let it sit in with the braids again.
> -rinse with braids, dry with a shirt or towel..
> THEN for the first time i tried blowdrying with the tension method: WONDERS (i had put some heat protectant + straightening serum).
> -Each section blowdried had some s curl with a tiny bit of shea butter added...my hair is SOFT.wow. i didnt fight with no tangles.
> -Then i did 6 conrows=> back to wig.
> 
> Why didnt i realize this before......3 to 4 years to get it!!!!!!!!!



Did you apply the S curl to your new growth or just all over? I have heard a lot of reviews about S curl.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Checking in....

Still twisted up but I plan on taking them down this weekend. Taking a 1 week break and braiding it back up again for another 5 - 6 weeks.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hi guys, still wigging it up, I am already on the look out for wig number 2!!!! I am becoming addicted really quickly. Anyway, I never get a chance to take pics of the back of my head (for obvious reasons, it's usually just me) but I coaxed my little cousin into taking a pic of the back of my head and I really like what I saw! It is about 4 inches from APL (give or take) I would guess, so I may make it by October, trim and shoot for December. I am happy about my process and will be wigging it up until it gets hot again, then it's box braids and twists for the summer!






I won't check in again with my hair until March and then June, then September and finally December...I like doing it in quarters...gives you a chance to see a real growth. HHJ ladies!


----------



## livinthevida

Thanks GIJane! It's all natural hair I haven't relaxed since college + that was a very long time ago. I credit my softer shiner healthier curls to a simple regimen that is working pretty good. 

I think these have improved my hair since starting a HHJ in January 2012:
*organic coconut oil (little goes a long way)
*roller setting (after air drying hair)
*scalp massages (thanks ladies!)
*and my new pillowcase from Sally Beauty


----------



## livinthevida

transitioning? said:


> Are u guys waiting until ur full apl or will u claim apl when the bottom layers reach?


transitioning? my goal is to reach full APL, I am *really* hoping all of my hair grows at the same length all the way around


----------



## bajandoc86

I am enjoying my hair.....life is good!


----------



## Firstborn2

took the extensions out of my hair, deep condition and did individuals on my natural hair hoping it last for 4wks.


----------



## Firstborn2

transitioning? said:


> Are u guys waiting until ur full apl or will u claim apl when the bottom layers reach?


 
Bottom, with all the layers in my hair, if I waited for all the layers to catch up, It would be next year before I could claim APL


----------



## Spongebob

My shortest layer is chin length. When that reaches APL I am done.


----------



## coolsista-paris

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> Did you apply the S curl to your new growth or just all over? I have heard a lot of reviews about S curl.



SincerelyBeautiful : i put it all over. My hair loves it. I use the light gel .transparent one


----------



## TruMe

transitioning? said:


> Are u guys waiting until ur full apl or will u claim apl when the bottom layers reach?



I am currently shooting for my top layer right now.  When my bottom layer hit APL, I also joined the BSL Challenge.  I like my layers and am going to keep them so that basically means that I will always be in 2 different length challenges at the same time.


----------



## Poutchi

Hello Everyone, 
I have been MIA for a while ...How is everyone doing? I am still braided up and will probably be for the next 3 to 4 months to come... 
I am missing my hair but I know I am enjoying waking up and just going to without a hair styling routing every day


----------



## NikkiQ

I can't believe I've been MIA for a while. Where has my head gone????


----------



## GIJane

NikkiQ you have been gone for a while.  But we forgive you.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Thanks! lol work has taken over ever free moment I have lately. I do promotional modeling for Jagermeister so around Mardi Gras, we get stupid busy. This upcoming weekend I work everyday from Thursday to Monday. Hair has been the LAST thing on my mind. I haven't done a flippin thing to it. Just moisturizing every day, but that's about it.


----------



## GIJane

NikkiQ Well as long as you are keeping it moisturized. Good luck with your work. How now how it is to be stupid busy.


----------



## transitioning?

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^Thanks! lol work has taken over ever free moment I have lately. I do promotional modeling for Jagermeister so around Mardi Gras, we get stupid busy. This upcoming weekend I work everyday from Thursday to Monday. Hair has been the LAST thing on my mind. I haven't done a flippin thing to it. Just moisturizing every day, but that's about it.



Do u wear wigs for ur shoots?


----------



## lilyofthenile

I've been off coffee for about a week, trying to keep this up! Upping my water in take and drinking more green smoothies, APL will be mine this year!!


----------



## TheNDofUO

I took out my twists! Doing bantu knots today. I'm going to the cinema tomorrow and wanna look cute.


----------



## NikkiQ

transitioning? said:


> Do u wear wigs for ur shoots?


 
Yeah, but it depends on the type of shoot/promo. If it's something kinda....sexy  I usually do a straight sew in and have the stylist curl it for me. That way you can pose without worrying about a wig coming off


----------



## Kerryann

been str8 for the last few days and love it


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Checking in.  Still in Braids.  I think I will do an official Length Check and trim at the end of the month.  My Regi is so easy it's on auto pilot LOL

I am hoping to be APL in the back by March 1.


----------



## transitioning?

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it depends on the type of shoot/promo. If it's something kinda....sexy  I usually do a straight sew in and have the stylist curl it for me. That way you can pose without worrying about a wig coming off



Haha. Your wig coming off would not be sexy. I can imagine that now. Lol


----------



## TheNDofUO

transitioning? Hey! A public accidental wig removal is a very traumatic experience...


----------



## transitioning?

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> transitioning? Hey! A public accidental wig removal is a very traumatic experience...



I kno all to well. From ur response I'm assuming u do to. Lol


----------



## transitioning?

Kerryann said:
			
		

> been str8 for the last few days and love it



Do u still want to texlax?


----------



## livinthevida

2 more weeks from today!!!! and I get to post what my hair/scalp looks like 30 days after my first set of pictures - yay!

A big thing I notice since "truly" caring for my hair and scalp (deep conditioning, moisturizing ends, natural air dry, roller sets) is that it feels stronger and thicker from the root. It's like that feeling when you hold your hair to put it in a ponytail and the part your holding feels like a whole lot more than the before - that's when you know your hair is healthier!!! 

Happy Valentine's Day Ladies!


----------



## transitioning?

Hey guys. I have an update. My nape is at Apl and I'm hype. I won't claim it until most of my hair reaches. But I can't believe that I've come this far. When I first joined all I wanted was for at least one strand to be apl. Lol. I have pics. The 6 on my bootleg shirt is apl. HHJ


----------



## GIJane

transitioning? Congratulations!


----------



## sweet_silvia88

checking in.... doing well so far, the front of my hair have just passed my nose so that was one of my goals so im really happy!

Next is to pass my collar bone... im really near it...hope i will be past collarbone by June.

will update when im 18 months post relaxer(6 months natural)

wishing everyone good luck


----------



## faithVA

transitioning? said:


> Hey guys. I have an update. My nape is at Apl and I'm hype. I won't claim it until most of my hair reaches. But I can't believe that I've come this far. When I first joined all I wanted was for at least one strand to be apl. Lol. I have pics. The 6 on my bootleg shirt is apl. HHJ


 
Congratulations transitioning. It looks really good.


----------



## Poutchi

transitioning? said:


> Hey guys. I have an update. My nape is at Apl and I'm hype. I won't claim it until most of my hair reaches. But I can't believe that I've come this far. When I first joined all I wanted was for at least one strand to be apl. Lol. I have pics. The 6 on my bootleg shirt is apl. HHJ


 
Congrats!!!


----------



## lamaria211

transitioning? said:


> Hey guys. I have an update. My nape is at Apl and I'm hype. I won't claim it until most of my hair reaches. But I can't believe that I've come this far. When I first joined all I wanted was for at least one strand to be apl. Lol. I have pics. The 6 on my bootleg shirt is apl. HHJ


 

Congrats ur hair is beautiful and thick


----------



## transitioning?

Thanks guys. I owe it all to u ladies


----------



## NikkiQ

Got another APL graduate ladies!!! WTG transitioning?


----------



## Kerryann

transitioning? said:


> Do u still want to texlax?



heck no


----------



## transitioning?

Kerryann said:
			
		

> heck no



Good. You can have the best of both worlds. #teamnatural


----------



## transitioning?

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Got another APL graduate ladies!!! WTG transitioning?



I think I have a few months before I will officially graduate. But I am a senior lol


----------



## Evolving78

nothing much going on since my hair is braided up.  i am so glad i don't have to worry about it.  i will plan to do this again until i reach APL.


----------



## PaigeJessica

I've been wearing a braid out all week. It was actually a braid & curl so I wouldn't have jacked, puffy ends, but the end result was the same and my hair puffed up anyway. Sleeping in those hard rollers was not worth it lol. I'm getting some curlformers to try out Friday for my birthday


----------



## NikkiQ

Few more weeks til our first official check in!!! 

Am I the only one nervous as all outdoors??


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ I am too!  I haven't figured out how I'll length check but I think I may be SL, but I don't want to get my hopes up...  I've been researching straightening tips to avoid heat damage if I go that route.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Few more weeks til our first official check in!!!
> 
> Am I the only one nervous as all outdoors??


 
I'm not nervous as much as I am discouraged. I swear I don't see any difference in my hair since early fall of last year 

I just want the 31st to come to get it over with. I'm not straightening though, its just going to be a pull test of my hair. Maybe I throw some curlformers in it.

I'm over this hair. I just am


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'm in the same boat as you. I don't see not a millimeter of a difference in growth since the beginning of the year. It just makes it seem like making APL by anytime before December really hard for me, but I WILL be there by December. Believe that!

I'll be doing a pull test too. No heat for me until next month. I wonder if I can leave these Celies in for another week or so. This Saturday makes 3 weeks and they're still hanging in there.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I'm in the same boat as you. I don't see not a millimeter of a difference in growth since the beginning of the year. It just makes it seem like making APL by anytime before December really hard for me, but I WILL be there by December. Believe that!
> 
> I'll be doing a pull test too. No heat for me until next month. I wonder if I can leave these Celies in for another week or so. This Saturday makes 3 weeks and they're still hanging in there.


 
I'm going to do heat for our June progress check. 

The only little bit of sanity is coming from having my twist up in a banana clip. Every time I think about pulling a twist to length check I can't because its clipped up. I'm too lazy to take out the bobby pins, take out the banana clip, have my hair all wild, pull down the twist to the same point its been at for 50-11 years, then put it all back up 

Laziness is my friend


----------



## Poutchi

Awww Girls... If NikkiQ and FaithVa get discouraged... I am dummed!!! No I need you both pumped and ready to do it for it to come down a bit on me ( I know I know it is not all about me... I work with only males and they are always telling me that... It is not all about you lol)...
But anyway I kknow your hair has progressed, you just can t see it since u see your hair every day... i am sure u will be surprised at the length check picture. I know my hair is growing... I think I have at least 3/4 of inch oh NG before my tiny braids start. Will post picture of the NG since I won t be taking them down before length check 
Cheer UP Ladies and Get me motivated!!! 
PS: It is not all about you Poutchi!


----------



## Kerryann

Nikki is it ok for me to do the June check because my hair will be braided up friday until june 1st hopefully


----------



## faithVA

Poutchi said:


> Awww Girls... If NikkiQ and FaithVa get discouraged... I am dummed!!! No I need you both pumped and ready to do it for it to come down a bit on me ( I know I know it is not all about me... I work with only males and they are always telling me that... It is not all about you lol)...
> But anyway I kknow your hair has progressed, you just can t see it since u see your hair every day... i am sure u will be surprised at the length check picture. I know my hair is growing... I think I have at least 3/4 of inch oh NG before my tiny braids start. Will post picture of the NG since I won t be taking them down before length check
> Cheer UP Ladies and Get me motivated!!!
> PS: It is not all about you Poutchi!


 
Awww, you are so sweet Poutchi. You will come to know that I get into funks every now and then about my hair. And I am in one now. Last year NikkiQ and I went back and forth. She would encourage me then it was her turn to be in a funk. 

We will break out of it. Pay us no mind


----------



## NikkiQ

Kerryann said:


> Nikki is it ok for me to do the June check because my hair will be braided up friday until june 1st hopefully


 
Yeah that's totally fine. Whatever works best for you guys.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Few more weeks til our first official check in!!!
> 
> Am I the only one nervous as all outdoors??



What! Already .times goes so fast


----------



## faithVA

We still have a bit of time we have 6 weeks or 45 days. That is enough time for another 1/2" to 1.5" depending on how your hair grows.


----------



## coolsista-paris

faithVA said:
			
		

> We still have a bit of time we have 6 weeks or 45 days. That is enough time for another 1/2" to 1.5" depending on how your hair grows.


 i was freaking out..i thought it wash 1st march ....i dusted again à Few weeks ago .


----------



## LadyRaider

When are we length checking?


----------



## coolsista-paris

LadyRaider said:
			
		

> When are we length checking?



March 31st


----------



## Evolving78

i am not going to get a touchup until March 31st.  my birthday is April 2nd.  hopefully, i will have some nice progress to show.


----------



## esi.adokowa

beautiful thick hair transitioning?!

my hair's in some extension braids, i've got too much going on right now to be messing with my hair too much.


----------



## Aggie

I just saw the pics transitioning? just posted in the 12 in 12 thread and I think she is being a little modest. Her hair is gorgeous and appears to be almost BSL to me but it could very well be APL.


----------



## transitioning?

Aggie said:
			
		

> I just saw the pics transitioning? just posted in the 12 in 12 thread and I think she is being a little modest. Her hair is gorgeous and appears to be almost BSL to me but it could very well be APL.



Haha. Thanks so much. I can only dream to be BSL one day


----------



## kupenda

Ok ladies I need help deciding. I absolutely must do something to put my hair away. Preferably braided/twisted extensions or a sew in. But I'm shedding so much that I'm wondering if these styles would lead to matting and slippage of the braids. What do you think? It's too cold for me to shave my head bald right now. What should I do?

ETA also, when I was natural and tried to get extensions, the braiders complained that my hair wouldn't hold the braids because it was too soft. Could that have just been a way of them saying my hair wasn't long enough? At the time I had about two inches of hair. I would cut my hair that short now but not if I can't have it tucked away until it's longer. I hated my TWA

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sweet_silvia88

transitioning? said:


> Hey guys. I have an update. My nape is at Apl and I'm hype. I won't claim it until most of my hair reaches. But I can't believe that I've come this far. When I first joined all I wanted was for at least one strand to be apl. Lol. I have pics. The 6 on my bootleg shirt is apl. HHJ



Wohoo congratssss!!!!


----------



## Fyne

Cant wait to see our progress at the end of March!


----------



## skraprchik

kupenda said:


> Ok ladies I need help deciding. I absolutely must do something to put my hair away. Preferably braided/twisted extensions or a sew in. But I'm shedding so much that I'm wondering if these styles would lead to matting and slippage of the braids. What do you think? It's too cold for me to shave my head bald right now. What should I do?
> 
> ETA also, when I was natural and tried to get extensions, the braiders complained that my hair wouldn't hold the braids because it was too soft. Could that have just been a way of them saying my hair wasn't long enough? At the time I had about two inches of hair. I would cut my hair that short now but not if I can't have it tucked away until it's longer. I hated my TWA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I know for sure that my hair is too soft, and I had plenty of hair when I got my braids done.  They just slid right off.  Total waste of money.  _But_, when I had a relaxer it was less of a problem.  The braids stayed much longer.


----------



## GIJane

faithVA said:


> I'm not nervous as much as I am discouraged. I swear I don't see any difference in my hair since early fall of last year
> 
> I just want the 31st to come to get it over with. I'm not straightening though, its just going to be a pull test of my hair. Maybe I throw some curlformers in it.
> 
> I'm over this hair. I just am


 
I think that I am going to do the pull test as well.  I would have mailed my flat iron home by March.  Plus I have no desire to try to tackle this hair and attempt another flat iron.  So since I started out with the pull and stretch I will finish with the pull and stretch.  Plus I don't know what I am doing and am afraid of heat damage.


----------



## esi.adokowa

kupenda said:


> Ok ladies I need help deciding. I absolutely must do something to put my hair away. Preferably braided/twisted extensions or a sew in. But I'm shedding so much that I'm wondering if these styles would lead to matting and slippage of the braids. What do you think? It's too cold for me to shave my head bald right now. What should I do?
> 
> ETA also, when I was natural and tried to get extensions, the braiders complained that my hair wouldn't hold the braids because it was too soft. Could that have just been a way of them saying my hair wasn't long enough? At the time I had about two inches of hair. I would cut my hair that short now but not if I can't have it tucked away until it's longer. I hated my TWA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



kupenda, it really depends on the braider and the method they are using to attach the extensions to your scalp. 
the two strand method tends to slip if your hair is soft or slippery, which is why white women can have a hard time getting extensions to stay in their hair. 
if you use the three strand method like we do in ghana/nigeria/sierra leone though, your braids should be fine.

i hope you're able to find something to do!


----------



## Evolving78

kupenda
do you wear wigs?  i say get a sew-in or get your hair cornrowed and wear a wig.  that's what i'm doing now.  i didn't want to bother with a weave, since i wanted access to my scalp more.  you sound like me.  i am very quick to cut all of my hair off and i always do it around the winter time too!  but i am hanging in there this year and trying to get past the winter without doing something drastic.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

I didn't realize the 1st checkin was so soon! My hair will still be in these yarn braids (Thank God)


----------



## Kerryann

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> I didn't realize the 1st checkin was so soon! My hair will still be in these yarn braids (Thank God)



getting them tomorrow


----------



## kittenz

Can anyone suggest the best(gentlest) brand of hair color? I only have experience with rinses so I'm not sure where to start. I what my hair lighter so that it can grow out and have colored tips  Or maybe a patch in the front...


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Kerryann Omg, I LOVE these things!! This is only my 2nd time ever having braid extensions of any kind. I had microtwists in Oct/Nov and they were cool, but the hair was itchy and after a month my natural hair started coming out of the twists. But with the yarn braids, it doesn't matter bc it blends in so well! And it's yarn, so it's not itchy  I absolutely love these things lol And they only cost $5 which is the best part


----------



## kupenda

Thanks ladies!!!! I'm gonna do wigs. I always like looking at wigs. I think I'll get three. One short bob, one medium length straight, and medium length curly. Yup. That's what I'm gonna do. Cuz my last set of extensions cost me $180 and started slipping within two days. I was pissed. By the two week mark I was able to remove them all with a gentle tug on the ends. Shame

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> Can anyone suggest the best(gentlest) brand of hair color? I only have experience with rinses so I'm not sure where to start. I what my hair lighter so that it can grow out and have colored tips  Or maybe a patch in the front...


 
kittenz do you want a permanent or semi-permanent?


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ Hmm...Semi-permanents wash away? I'm not sure, is one better than the other? I'm reading through some older threads cus i have no clue.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^There are 3 options- demi, semi and permament

Demi lasts 2-3 months
Semi last 6-8 weeks
Permanent lasts until you cut or dye your hair again

Here's what someone posted online to explain them a bit better:

Semi..last about 6 to 8 weeks. they deposit color or give you a tint but will not lift hair to a blonde shade or even make your hair lighter.it is also less damaging.. Demi..last about 2 months to 3 months.. they have the ability to lighten the hair at least one shade and demi color is more vibrant and deep. ,if you like deep dark shade demi color is the one for you and it also has the ability to cover gray better. Permanent color deposits and lifts. you can go from a natural light brown to a blonde with it. as well from a brown to a black. it grows out over time and fades gradually although it doesn't fade completely. permanent color is most damaging out of the 3 but less damaging than bleach. if i were you i would try to do it with a demi first and then try a permanent in the shade perffered if that doesnt work..go to a stylist because color is very tricky..


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ since a semi will not lift then I guess I need a permanent one.  Thanks!  Any recs?


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz I've used so many different dyes  The ones I've been using lately are the Silk Elements permanent dyes from Sally's and as you can see from my hair, even though they're permanent...they don't last for me. Maybe it's b/c I use red colors. I dyed my hair red and now it's a caramel color. I also like Clairol's Natural Instincts and Garnier Nutrisse. Just remember that since your hair is natural and in it's virginal state, you don't have to leave color on for too long. It takes SO quickly!


----------



## kittenz

So I shouldn't leave it on for the whole recommended time?  Can you add stuff (oils) to dyes like you can relaxers?  I think the one I picked up was a Clairol and I think my hair takes color easily.


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> So I shouldn't leave it on for the whole recommended time? Can you add stuff (oils) to dyes like you can relaxers? I think the one I picked up was a Clairol and I think my hair takes color easily.


 
Nope. I left mine in for 10min instead of the recommended 30 and my hair was bright red. Hallelujah I didn't leave it in the whole time. It might've turned bright orange or something. I've never mixed anything with the dye, but I have mixed up a good moisturizing DC to follow up the dye.


----------



## kittenz

Thank you for all your help NikkiQ  I'll report back on how it goes.

Last question, how ofter do you DC?  I'm going to have to get back on the ball ans DC regularly!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^following a color, I DC'd for an hour or more once a week.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^There are 3 options- demi, semi and permament
> 
> Demi lasts 2-3 months
> Semi last 6-8 weeks
> Permanent lasts until you cut or dye your hair again



I bought a black demi (dont remember the brand) 1 yr ago. Dyed the bottom half of my hair black. It is definitely still blackerplexed


----------



## mami2010

Co washed today after jogging on treadmill. Hair is air drying.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> I bought a black demi (dont remember the brand) 1 yr ago. Dyed the bottom half of my hair black. It is definitely still blackerplexed


 
Wow...that's a serious demi then. I've never had one last that long before.


----------



## NikkiQ

I bought red dye today 

I blame kittenz


----------



## livinthevida

Just a quick FYI: i am only posting pics of my front scalp in 2 weeks 2/28/12 to see if there's any real difference in my thinning hair. I've tried so very hard not to look at my scalp every single day all day thinking how am I going to fix it? this was easier than I thought thanks to the rest of my hair and scalp feeling and looking so good with a solid hair care regimen 


Better believe come March 31st, 2012! i'm posting length check pics with the rest of our group!!!


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ LMBO Man that color bug is contagious!! I WANT PICS!


----------



## miss stress

recieved and put together my lcl beauty salon dryer on wheels! cant wait to rollerset on Sunday!


----------



## bibs

I haven't checked in since the beginning of January! I guess I stink at challenges, plus I've had my hair in a weave since November. I just took it down last night and definitely noticed some growth. I'm gonna have dh stretch it and take a pic for me. 

I missed my baby and now need to catch up in here and figure out how to deal with it again. I'm looking forward to the first official check in!

*Also, I'm not on the challengers list. Maybe because I haven't checked in in so long...sorry


----------



## princezzLeia

Today was my first relaxer since joining, 8 weeks post. That's a stretch for me since I've never gone beyond 6 weeks before finding LHCF. I'm excited to unwrap it tomorrow morning and see my hair! I had about an inch of new growth


----------



## AyannaDivine

kittenz  & NikkiQ, y'all ain't right....my jar of Manic Panic has been screaming my name for the past week and now here you ladies are talking about hair dye. Shame on the both of you 

So as you all can tell I've been fighting the urge to dye my hair! I've been in cornrows for the past 2 weeks (covered up daily with a wig or bonnet) and surprisingly I haven't experienced any itching. Has anyone else noticed that JBCO stops their scalp from itching?  Anywho, my plan is to take down my cornrows in the morning, pre-poo, dc and two strand twist tomorrow. Wish me luck and patients because I am NOT looking forward to it!


----------



## GIJane

AyannaDivine  JBCO actually makes my scalp itch.  But cold pressed castor oil from the drugstore works better for my scalp.  But I get better results from the JBCO.  So when I use JBCO and only put it on the ends as a sealer.


----------



## mscece1

I use Lavender JBCO and it stops my itchy scalp immediately I luv it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Sorry about that bibs!!!! I've added you to the list.


----------



## TruMe

AyannaDivine said:


> Has anyone else noticed that JBCO stops their scalp from itching?



I'm with GIJane, I have actually been experiencing that my head itches a lot lately because I have been using Castor Oil on my scalp 3x a week.  I don't know if JBCO would be better though.  I also just think my scalp is extra sensitive.


----------



## NikkiQ

My bestie is dying to flat iron my hair for me. I told her that once I dye my hair again, I'll let her do it. Maybe for my length check. Just to get an idea of how much growth I've gotten so far this year.


----------



## LadyRaider

What is the DEAL with Keracare Conditioners?

I LOVE the Restorative Masque. I tried the Humecto today because it and the shampoo were on sale for 3 bucks at JCP last week. 

It doesn't FEEL as softly coated as I get with other conditioners. They both give me an almost "squeaky clean" feeling... but not quite... I mean it doesn't feel stripped or anything. 

Then when I dry it with a t-shirt I get these light fluffy curls. Other conditioners leave my hair softer, but more weighed down. 

I think I like it... but it's just such a different result than I get with other topics.

I need to try the new KeraCare styling products and see what I get from them.


----------



## bibs

Thank you NikkiQ 
LadyRaider, keracare was my go to line when I was relaxed. I've never had a shampoo leave my hair feeling so soft. My natural hair isn't feeling it though. I've yet to find a decent shampoo for my curls.


----------



## Seamonster

Update on the hair length goals. I think I will be able to pull a piece of hair to APL in March. Since I am in the hide your hair and the no heat challenges, all my length checks for the year will be on pulled hair. It will be interesting to see what my blow dried length is at the end of the year. HHJ


----------



## esi.adokowa

whoa i feel upset when this isn't on the first page.
i know it's the start of the weekend (and reading week!), but damn.

i'm going to be deep conditioning overnight with joico moisture recovery.


----------



## livinthevida

Anyone currently use/or previously use Henna to cover silver/grey hair?

Right in the front along my hair line I notice my silver/grey hairs are returning. Have not seen these for a while and will take this as a good sign of a healthy scalp!

I found this video on YouTube yet it is a 2-step process  that goes from grey to reddish and then to natural color hair. Is there an easier way?


----------



## diadall

When I pull my hair it is way belowy shoulders. I really feel if I had a relaxer I would see APL but I cant get it that straight with my flatiron.


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> When I pull my hair it is way belowy shoulders. I really feel if I had a relaxer I would see APL but I cant get it that straight with my flatiron.


diadall what about using hair pins to check hair length?

I've been thinking when we do our measurements March 31, right after my shower I would add hair clips to the end of my hair for a little tension. This way I could get as close to seeing my true hair length without a relaxer or flat iron. I don't even own a flat iron so for me clips is the next best thing  

The only challenge in doing this is that I will need to post 2 pics in March:
1. showing my hair w/out clips (to compare to last month)
2. hair with clips to compare to next month

Here are some examples of clips I picked up at Sally Beauty and Walmart:


----------



## Evolving78

i wanna take these cornrows down.  my head is itching!  but i am going to just leave my hair be until next month.  i am going to oil my scalp to see if that will help.


----------



## kittenz

So, I'm pre-pooing now with that AVJ mixture mentioned up-thread by mami2010 and will shampoo tonight.  Tomorrow is D(ye)-Day.  Picked up SSC Red Hot Rhythm dye, KCKT, HE Color Me Happy poo and Tresemme Nourishing Moisture con (i liked the bottle )  I'm planning to have all hair weekend!! 

Night ladies!!


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Haven't updated in here in forever. Still in my kinky twists, it's bout time for them to come out. Thinking about giving my hair a break for about 2wks then going into a sew-in. Who knows, I'm missing my hair right now so I might wait a little longer for the sew-in. I'm also looking at buying some Kinky Curly Knot Today. Any of you ladies have 4a/4b hair and like it? Is it moisturizing on your hair?


----------



## TheNDofUO

Yesterday was my hair day.

I am officially an Ayurveda convert. And I straightened.

My hair was already Moisturised and sealed with Sunflower oil.
I whipped up a paste using some warm water, 1 Tbsp of henna (didn't want colour), 2 Tbsp of Amla and 3Tbsp of Neem. Added sunflower oil and Nunaat chocolate hair Masque whatever. Put the paste on dampish hair then covered with clingfilm and a scarf. 1 and a half hours later I was rinsing anf rinsing and rinsing. Then I DC'd with Hairveda Sitrinilla (thanks fairyhairy) waited like 15 mins (I was cold anf impatient) rinsed out and my hair felt thick! Then I moisturised sealed airdried. Then foamed (Vitale Foam) and protected (IC Fantasia Heat Protectant Serum) and straightened. My hair is thick. My mama asked me if I cut my hair because its thicker (but i guess also not longer pics coming soon)


----------



## TheNDofUO

TheNDofUO said:


> Hope this works ^
> Finally! My hair at the beginning of my hair journey...  August 2011 hasn't grown much since to be honest...  The ends are better at least
> Wont be doing another length check till end of Feb
> 
> *crosses fingers*







My hair now. *le sigh* this is six months?


----------



## AyannaDivine

TheNDofUO  I see some growth!


----------



## livinthevida

TheNDofUO said:


> My hair now. *le sigh* this is six months?


TheNDofUO that is a BIG difference! Your ends do look great so does the rest of your hair. I see shiny, soft, glossy, healthy hair. I bet you put in a lot of care the last 6 months to get your hair to look this good now - Congratulations!


----------



## livinthevida

Today I browsed LHCF threads for new ideas on protective hair styles and found this gem: A Newcomer's Guide To Starting Out

I am a newbie to LHCF and appreciate threads like this one that are still out there (closed yet archived) for us newcomers. Thought I share the link here just in case anyone has questions on how to start a HHJ or would like a refresher - Enjoy!


----------



## fairyhairy

TheNDofUO  hey missy glad you liked it! nice pics  your hair looks much healthier and glossy


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I haven;t been doing much to my hair but its growing like a weed. I did my go to style the other day and was surprised that my puff had gotten so big. When I measured the back it was around 9 inches. I cant wait to see where it is come june.

I'm 10 months post big chop so thats surprising. I bcd down to 5 inches and now its 9 inches. Thats not bad. If I do say so myself.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I'm 9 weeks post right now and trying to stretch to 10 weeks. This my my first time stretching this long. I usually only stretch 8 weeks so this is great news thus far. I'm still under my wig and tonite I will be pre pooing my hair with EVCO overnite for tomorrows wash day. Then I'm under the wig again and I keep getting compliments on it lol so yeah I'm keeping this wig style for about a month then I'm switching up.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

I'm officially joining the challenge  I'm looking to achieve a pretty full APL and possibly even past that, since I'm giving myself till the end of December. I just wanted to have a goal in mind. 

*~Current hair length:* Longest Layer is at the top of my shoulder blades, I think
*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural
*~APL goal month:* December
*~Current Reggie and styling choices:* Nothing special, just washing & deep conditioning every week
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* N/A

I'll try to post a pic later on


----------



## mami2010

sitting with henna on my head, debating on if I want to do indigo afterwards


----------



## skraprchik

I decided not to get another weave install in March.  It was a good experiment, and a nice break from my hair.  I can't stand the itchies though.  I wore it in a roller set for about 5 days, then washed and put it in mini-twists.  I hadn't had them in awhile, so I've been nicely surprised by my growth.  Even more exciting, they will now stay up with the use of a hair stick or clip.  Only my edge twists need bobby pin help.

I'm going to try to leave these twists in for a few weeks and pin them up with a barrette or hairstick every day.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Almost done taking down my braids after having them in for about 7 weeks. I'd like to do a protein treatment. Do you guys think I should do an Aphogee 'hard' protein treatment or a henna gloss?

Forgot to add that I plan on twisting my hair back up tomorrow.


----------



## bajandoc86

Still not length checking.....I have to repeat it to myself whenever I get the urge.


----------



## esi.adokowa

just made an appointment to get my hair flat ironed and trimmed on march thirtieth—just in time for our length check!


----------



## AlwaysNatural

Waiting for my split ender to come in the mail. Going to cut off 3/4 of an inch. And start wig searching. Def going to start taking msm again. Got good results taking 2000mcg in the summer.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Welp I made it through the weekend and didn't take my hair down, Thank Goodness I had a busy weekend cuz otherwise I would have.  
first weekend in March I will take it down, length check and trim my ends in that order LOL


----------



## Fyne

jayjaycurlz I would go with how your hair feels; if it needs the protein then Aphogee, but if your doing it because its been 7 weeks but your hair feels ok then henna!


----------



## Poutchi

I am luuuuuvvvving my braids ... so tiny I feel like just dealing with my hair and the braiders only used half a pack for the whole head anyways... 
But I am amazed by the amount of growth I have ...Hopefully it is all growth not slippage... Cuz I cannot pull the extensions out so I assume most of it is just growth.
I have started sealing with hempseed oil and I moisturize with a mix of aloe vera juice and AOHSR conditionner... 
How is everyone doing this monday??? wishing you all a great week!!!
Luuuvvvv


----------



## Poutchi

And to add to my last post ... I think I am going a full year without heat ( flat iron, blow dryer) this year ... I made sure I stocked up in black plastic thread for african threading braids that I will use to stretch my hair instead of blow drying it... and Doing that on damp hair...hmmm can just see how that will help in keeping hair moist longer


----------



## HauteHippie

I did a henna treatment yesterday. I was a little worried b/c I can't even recall how many henna/cassia treatments/glosses (and at least one hard protein) I did over the last two months and I thought I'd overdone it. It's worth noting that I hadn't henna'd or used protein for like 3 years and my fine strands were splitting or just breaking somehow.

2 weeks ago, I decided to do my own balayed highlights (totally misspelled). Me, the girl whose go-to style for any occasion is a ponytail. The girl who is so happy the top-knot is in b/c it's one of two styles I can do.

Well, I did a bleach bath/conditioner on my ends. For some ridiculous reasons eventually put it higher up, on my roots, immediately got bright pink/orange hot roots and looked like a flame. I, then, had to dye my hair b/c a toner would not cut it. I used a semi-permanent and I'd been scratching my head ever since.

I've babied my hair with my favorite dc, sprayed it with Mane and Tail leave in mixed with drops of lavender oil, ghe'd at night and barely manipulated it at all for 2 weeks.

Yesterday, I did a henna gloss for about 2.5 - 3 hours while cleaning, running errands, and doing laundry in my immediate hood. I rinsed it out for-ev-er. Shampooed with some leftover sample Just For Me hair milk shampoo I'd gotten for like 50 cents. Rinsed some more, applied ors with silk dreams added onto my  ends, watched some tv, rinsed it out. Rinses tan. Ugh. Dunked my head in a sink full of water 3 times for literally 10 minutes each, did a final rinse and perhaps I just hoped myself into believing it ran clear. I then did an aloe vera tea rinse, followed by an ACV rinse. My hair felt awesome. 

I put a little rosemary mint suave condish on it and blew it partially dry on warm/cold at the low speed.I'm about 8 weeks post, so I have to stretch my roots a bit in some way at the start of it air drying. Or it will loc. Into very small locs. Today I go in for a roller set and I can't make it to Juanita. I scurred.


----------



## GIJane

@TheNDofUO There is definitely growth. In the original pic your hair was almost even with the top of your shoulders.  Now your hair is below that point. It is definitely thicker and it looks healthier to me. Excellent job.


----------



## iamtan

I can safely claim APL yayyyyyy!!!!  



Thanks for everyone posting their regimen and updates....it was a huge influence on my hair.

Time it took to go from CBL to APL is *8 months*.

Good luck everyone.

Off to the BSL thread.

Regimen:

Co-Wash 2-3 times a week with Moisturizing conditioner. 
Co-Wash once a week with Protein conditioner.
Shampoo once a week with hydrating shampoo.
Moisturize daily with shea moisture deep treatment masque.
Seal with coconut oil or whatever oil I have available. (lol)
Protective styles consisted of loose buns (primarily) , mini braids(once or twice out of the 8 months), twists, twist-outs, braid outs.
Finger detangle weekly and Wide tooth comb detangle monthly.


----------



## GIJane

Congratulations @iamtan. Looks like you will be BSB in a blink of an eye. ETA: Now post your regi.


----------



## lamaria211

Congrats iamtan!!!!


----------



## Meritamen

Congrats iamtan! You'll be super close to making your goal at MBL by the years end.


----------



## Fyne

iamtan Woohoo! Well done!


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow...I disappear for a few days and come back to another APL graduate!!??  Congrats iamtan


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Current hair length: collar bone                       My hair is natural.                                           My current Reggie is washing every two weeks and putting castor oil on my scalp   I am new to the board and want to join the challenge. I will post a starting pic later and I want to reach apl by June


----------



## HauteHippie

Congratulations iamtan!


----------



## Niknak20

Congrats iamtam!!! 8 months? Go girl.  Hope your next hair length happens as fast as this one.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=317491 said:
			
		

> iamtan[/USER];15316193]I can safely claim APL yayyyyyy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone posting their regimen and updates....it was a huge influence on my hair.
> 
> Time it took to go from CBL to APL is *8 months*.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Off to the BSL thread.
> 
> Regimen:
> 
> Co-Wash 2-3 times a week with Moisturizing conditioner.
> Co-Wash once a week with Protein conditioner.
> Shampoo once a week with hydrating shampoo.
> Moisturize daily with shea moisture deep treatment masque.
> Seal with coconut oil or whatever oil I have available. (lol)
> Protective styles consisted of loose buns (primarily) , mini braids(once or twice out of the 8 months), twists, twist-outs, braid outs.
> Finger detangle weekly and Wide tooth comb detangle monthly.


 
Congratulations. And it looks like you are already BSB. And you will be BSL before the summer.


----------



## livinthevida

iamtan said:


> I can safely claim APL yayyyyyy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone posting their regimen and updates....it was a huge influence on my hair.
> 
> Time it took to go from CBL to APL is *8 months*.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Off to the BSL thread.
> 
> Regimen:
> 
> Co-Wash 2-3 times a week with Moisturizing conditioner.
> Co-Wash once a week with Protein conditioner.
> Shampoo once a week with hydrating shampoo.
> Moisturize daily with shea moisture deep treatment masque.
> Seal with coconut oil or whatever oil I have available. (lol)
> Protective styles consisted of loose buns (primarily) , mini braids(once or twice out of the 8 months), twists, twist-outs, braid outs.
> Finger detangle weekly and Wide tooth comb detangle monthly.


iamtan Congratulations!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Congrats iamtan !!! Cool.that was some serious fast growth .good retention i must say. Im also on the bsl challenge. Ill do my best but i dusted 2 times in 2 months ..february and january ...so ill try .see you there.


----------



## GIJane

coolsista-paris said:


> Congrats @iamtan !!! Cool.that was some serious fast growth .good retention i must say. Im also on the bsl challenge. Ill do my best but i dusted 2 times in 2 months ..february and january ...so ill try .see you there.


 
coolsista-paris Putting the scissors down and back away slowly with your hands up.


----------



## coolsista-paris

GIJane said:
			
		

> coolsista-paris Putting the scissors down and back away slowly with your hands up.



Lol.yesterday i was about to buy new scissors ...then went away from the hair area in the store !  Im gonna try waiting for à Few months before dusting again


----------



## Poutchi

Congratulations Iamtam !!! wow... Gud job...awesome progress


----------



## lilyofthenile

Congrats! I feel inspired all over again ^^


----------



## GIJane

Sounds like a good ideal coolsista-paris.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Yes! iamtan My hair is trying to be like yours when it grows up


----------



## kittenz

Congrats @iamtan!!! 

Update on my hair color: Sooo... I used Soft Sheen Carson in some vibrant red tone and it really didn't lift as light as I wanted it to. I left the dye on the entire 30 minutes that the box recommended because I could see that the color wasn't taking but I refused to process it longer than that. Anyway, the roots were the perfect color and the rest is much darker (the roots seem darker now too). I like it but it's not what I was going for. I'll try again in a few months (probably with a different brands and I'll do my roots last since they process more quickly.) These are the best pic I have showing the color.

Before


After


----------



## pookaloo83

I'm thinking about dying my hair black but iono. 

I have taken out my yarn braids and been wearing braid outs and twist outs daily. I don't really protective style.  I just rebraid nightly.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Evolving78

i will be going back to my roller setting reggie this weekend.  i have abused my hair enough this month, so i need to get it back in order.  i love rollersets, but i want someone else to do them for me.


----------



## gvin89

Exciting!!!  I love the love and support of the ladies in this thread!


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

pookaloo83 said:


> *I'm thinking about dying my hair black but iono.
> *
> I have taken out my yarn braids and been wearing braid outs and twist outs daily. I don't really protective style.  I just rebraid nightly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Me too. Well I'm thinking of darkening or "enhancing" the dark color of my hair naturally. I looked into this herb called Bhringraj that supposedly darkens hair, but I haven't found any solid info on how to use it as a hair dye! So frustrating! Anyone know of natural ways to darken your hair color? I'm trying to avoid the whole henna/indigo thing.


----------



## TruMe

shortdub78 said:


> i love rollersets, but i want someone else to do them for me.



 Me too!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

bajandoc86 said:


> Still not length checking.....I have to repeat it to myself whenever I get the urge.



I am so tempted too! 

I'm twisting my hair right back up - I don't think I could last until March 31st if I had full access to my hair strands. 

Out of sight, out of mind...


----------



## TheNDofUO

simplyevanescent said:


> Me too. Well I'm thinking of darkening or "enhancing" the dark color of my hair naturally. I looked into this herb called Bhringraj that supposedly darkens hair, but I haven't found any solid info on how to use it as a hair dye! So frustrating! Anyone know of natural ways to darken your hair color? I'm trying to avoid the whole henna/indigo thing.



I heard black tea darkens hair, too. Albeit slowly. I didn't experience it but I only used it 5 times.


----------



## lamaria211

i just used my megatek and wild growth oil mix on my scalp; Aveeno Nourish and Condition leave in treatment on my hair


----------



## bibs

kittenz said:
			
		

> Update on my hair color: Sooo... I used Soft Sheen Carson in some vibrant red tone and it really didn't lift as light as I wanted it to. I left the dye on the entire 30 minutes that the box recommended because I could see that the color wasn't taking but I refused to process it longer than that. Anyway, the roots were the perfect color and the rest is much darker (the roots seem darker now too). I like it but it's not what I was going for. I'll try again in a few months (probably with a different brands and I'll do my roots last since they process more quickly.) These are the best pic I have showing the color.
> 
> Before
> 
> After


 
I think it looks cute! I was just talking with my hubby yesterday about going red in the front as well. I have natural layers and want to do the bangs. I watched cin75's video about bleaching on yt but think I'm going to have a professional do it (if I don't chicken out first).

I'm wondering how it'll affect my length goal though. I get so bored with my hair sometimes and usually cut when I feel like this. I don't want to cut but I don't want irreparable damage either.


----------



## kittenz

bibs thank you!! I was concerned about damage too but I'm a total DIYer although I know I would have gotten the color I wanted if I went to the salon.  I'm really going to see how this patch handles the change and it might be a good thing that it didn't get too light since I have no experience with perm. color.  Let me/us know if you do color but DONT cut!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Well my insane weekend of promos is finally over (hallelujah!!) But my hair plans have to remain on hold for a while longer. Heading to Dallas for the rest of the week to visit the in-laws so I may be MIA from the forum for a little while longer ladies. Keep holding it down for me as always!

PS...I'm still in my Celies. This past Saturday made 3 weeks!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lovely_locks

My hair is still falling out like crazy! Its been 3 months since I had my last relaxer...my husband is trying to get me to BC....again lol! I am having a hard time with my two textures...I feel that it is time for me to hide my hair in some braids.


----------



## bibs

kittenz said:
			
		

> bibs thank you!! I was concerned about damage too but I'm a total DIYer although I know I would have gotten the color I wanted if I went to the salon.  I'm really going to see how this patch handles the change and it might be a good thing that it didn't get too light since I have no experience with perm. color.  Let me/us know if you do color but DONT cut!!



I'm trying my best not to cut. Everytime I get on here and see someone with bsl/wl hair I completely forget about wanting to go shorter. Please keep us updated on your color! I've never had anything permanent either and usually DIY but this is a huge plunge and I'm a chicken lol.

lovely_locks, braids helped me through my transition for sure. I only made it through one set and a 3 week sew in before I took the plunge and bc'd but my hair was badly damaged. Good luck keeping up your transition!


----------



## coolsista-paris

lovely_locks : i also transitionnened with braids for 10 months. I had good growth .i was pregnant and lazy so didnt do much while transitionning. 

NikkiQ: have à good time at your in laws and here from you soon then. ;-) 

Im still ps with my wig...Im gonna get addicted.Already thinking offre the futur wigs ill purchase in months..the thing is where i work there is NOTHING you can do à part à chignon on straight hair at neck length .What à piss !!!


----------



## longhairdreaming

Checking...I had to redo some of my yarn braids today. I only did the front edge 'cause it was out of control but I'll do the back this weekend. I'm so determined to keep this style for at least a month or two. Great news is my hair was soft and moisturized


----------



## kupenda

I can't tell if it's breakage or my edges growing back in, but I have a lot of short hairs at my edges all of a sudden. Im still recovering from a really bad sew in that literally ripped my edges out. Every morning I had new hairs with the bulbs on the ends just sort of floating around the front of my braids. My edges began growing in as soft cottony curls. But as of right now they're about three inches long. And I'm not sure if I've broken it off from wearing buns, or if I should be ecstatic from regrowth in a seemingly lost area. Oh well

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## indarican

hey all, my hair care has taken a serious back seat over the past two weeks, i actually have had my hair in celie braids under my wig for the past two weeks, i havent dc at all, i have been off and on with the leave in and oiling my scalp, i even been slippin on my vitamins. Im going to get back on track tonight, but this stomach flu i got makes me want to just get in bed and not move.


----------



## GIJane

indarican said:


> hey all, my hair care has taken a serious back seat over the past two weeks, i actually have had my hair in celie braids under my wig for the past two weeks, i havent dc at all, i have been off and on with the leave in and oiling my scalp, i even been slippin on my vitamins. Im going to get back on track tonight, but this stomach flu i got makes me want to just get in bed and not move.


 
indarican I hope you feel better.  But maybe you should take your vitamins to help build your immune system. Drink plenty of liquids.


----------



## indarican

i feel a bit better today, hungry. I actually stopped taking the vitamins because i thought they were the reason for the stomach issues. As soon as i can get back to my normal eating routine ill be right back on it.


----------



## Seamonster

simplyevanescent said:


> Me too. Well I'm thinking of darkening or "enhancing" the dark color of my hair naturally. I looked into this herb called Bhringraj that supposedly darkens hair, but I haven't found any solid info on how to use it as a hair dye! So frustrating! Anyone know of natural ways to darken your hair color? I'm trying to avoid the whole henna/indigo thing.



Wow, I didn't know that. I use bhringrag and my hair has gotten darker. Some of my grey hairs have disappeared, and some have a coppertone. Didn't know what was causing it.


----------



## Kerryann

finally got my yarn braids retention retention retention


----------



## NaturalfienD

Checking in ....

I feel like I haven't been on LHCF for months and it has only been two weeks.  That's how much I love y'all ::swoon:: 
Still in my yarn twists and cannot wait to take them out.  It has been about five weeks and I have some growth going on.  I so miss my hair and I am really thinking about rocking it free for a couple of days ... until it annoys me and then I will wig it up or install new yarn twists.  I plan on taking this set out and dusting my ends on 03/11/2012 ... based on the suggestion from the Lunatips.com site.  I hope you are all having a great day!!


----------



## Evolving78

i am mad my products haven't come yet.  i am ready to wash my hair again.  i guess i will have to wait until the weekend.  since i am running low on conditioner, i am going to try Joico.


----------



## kupenda

SO bought me a bundle from Silk Dreams. I used it last night. That Wheat Germ condish is to die for! Me loves it 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

I just realized I can bun my hair so I think I may bun more often now to retain. Because I don't really like PSing.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Ok been in Braids for 2 months now.  me thinks it's time to go wig shopping 

I think I will get a BSL wig because that is the length I want by my birthday in Dec.

Gotta cast that vision


----------



## Evallusion

Finally took down my box braids after 6 1/2 weeks and inadvertantly gave myself a mini-trim in some areas.  I'm currently under a wig until I get a sew-on (which will hopefully be this weekend).  I will not do an official length check until after I take out the aforementioned sew-in.

My transition is going smoothly (I think I'm about 4 months and 1 or 2 weeks in).  My roots are woofin so it is a MUST that I stay in a protective style.  Tah tah for now...


----------



## jprayze

So finally checking in, it's been 2 months and I haven't seen any progress at all!  Changes ive made -- cut back on heat styling, prepoo with Lisa's hair elixir almost every time I shampoo, about once a month I dc with natural keys aloe Vera n avocado (from DR). I just got a slight trim last wknd because my ends were horrible. Was supposed to be taking biotin but haven't been faithful; just want to move past this point!


----------



## Poutchi

Hey Ladies, 
I am still going strong on my mini braids... My edges are a concern but other than that I have lots of NG... I took few out in the front and the back to preven further matting and breakage...So i will nurse those areas meanwhile. I am supposed to go for a medical test in a city 5 hours away from here and in that city I found out they have a deva trained stylist... I am wondering if I am not going to get them to give me a nice cut and a good shape to it... will see 
How are y all doing?


----------



## pookaloo83

Got my hair in the bun today. I'm afraid I may be pulling my edges too tight though. It doesn't feel tight. But I'm just paranoid.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hey! I have a problem -_- I am *OBSESSED* with split ends...I had one trim since I BC'd and I have been pretty serious about moisturizing my ends and keeping them protected, they don't feel super smooth, but when I ran the flat iron over a tiny piece the other day, my hair looked great from root to tip...

Well I was talking with a friend of mine and we were talking about split ends and I was saying that I didn't ever see them, and she said, "EVERYBODY has split ends" so I've been obsessing over it ever since...I spent an HOUR online trying to find a picture of a split end (on my type of hair) online and then I went over my hair with a mirror, for almost 3 hours looking for split ends.

Do I just not know what I'm looking at? I'm obsessed, I've actually started pulling random strands out of my head to check...this has to stop. So this weekend, I am going to try my very first set of yarn braids so I won't rip all of my hair out of my head.


----------



## Evolving78

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey! I have a problem -_- I am *OBSESSED* with split ends...I had one trim since I BC'd and I have been pretty serious about moisturizing my ends and keeping them protected, they don't feel super smooth, but when I ran the flat iron over a tiny piece the other day, my hair looked great from root to tip...
> 
> Well I was talking with a friend of mine and we were talking about split ends and I was saying that I didn't ever see them, and she said, "EVERYBODY has split ends" so I've been obsessing over it ever since...I spent an HOUR online trying to find a picture of a split end (on my type of hair) online and then I went over my hair with a mirror, for almost 3 hours looking for split ends.
> 
> Do I just not know what I'm looking at? I'm obsessed, I've actually started pulling random strands out of my head to check...this has to stop. So this weekend, I am going to try my very first set of yarn braids so I won't rip all of my hair out of my head.




i don't have split ends, but i have thin ends if that makes sense.  i can see where the hair is strong, but when it gets to the end,  it is not as thick.  so that is why i trim every 8 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

oh my products are on their way.  guess i gotta pack up the kiddies to get my new conditioner. i won't have time until Saturday to wash.  i got kids, homework, and training class late at night.  i didn't get to take a nap either.  i am going to be so tired.  my DD is home from school today and she has been kind of on the difficult side today.  i have my 3 month old nephew here with me too.  now i am waiting for my hyper 5 year old little boy to get off of the bus....

ok, vent time is over.

now do i need to get the Joico Recovery Balm and the Moisturizing Conditioner?

Saturday, i am going to shampoo, dc (i am getting under the dryer), leave-in setting lotion, roller set, and be on my way.


----------



## Lurkee

I hope it is not too late. Please let me join.  This is going to be my first challenge here.

~Current hair length - *Shoulder Length*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - *Relaxed with Texlaxed roots*
~APL goal month - *December 2012*
~Current Reggie and styling choices - *Prepoo, wash, DC & Rollerset*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - *I am changing to be more consistent with my regimen*
~Post a beginning picture - *Will do that after wash day this weekend.*


----------



## itsjusthair88

shortdub78 said:


> i don't have split ends, but i have thin ends if that makes sense.  i can see where the hair is strong, but when it gets to the end,  it is not as thick.  so that is why i trim every 8 weeks.



Thank you, that makes total sense and I just wanted to hear someone else say, "I don't have split ends" I try and treat me ends very well, I don't want to have any split ends, but if I do have them, I want to cut, ya know?

Okay, I'm done being an obsessive weirdo


----------



## Evolving78

itsjusthair88

now if we get Nonie in here, she will tell us that the hair is considered to be a split end.  and she wouldn't be wrong either.  see i think when we think of split ends, we think of a strand being split in two at the very end.  we may not have those things going on in our hair, but thin ends is still considered "damaged."  the ends are just withered, or beaten down.  they need to be cut as well.  nothing to be obsessed over, just make sure you moisturize and trim your hair.  don't go too long without a trim.  those thin ends will lead to broken ends.



itsjusthair88 said:


> Thank you, that makes total sense and I just wanted to hear someone else say, "I don't have split ends" I try and treat me ends very well, I don't want to have any split ends, but if I do have them, I want to cut, ya know?
> 
> Okay, I'm done being an obsessive weirdo


----------



## Evolving78

just keeping this on the front page!   i got my Joico products!  they had a gift set so i got the Moisture Recovery Shampoo and Conditioner, plus the Balm.  MR Balm feels and smells good (serious slip)!  i rubbed a tiny amount on the back of my hand.  i can't wait to try everything out and get back on my roller setting reggie.


----------



## coolsista-paris

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> just keeping this on the front page!   i got my Joico products!  they had a gift set so i got the Moisture Recovery Shampoo and Conditioner, plus the Balm.  MR Balm feels and smells good (serious slip)!  i rubbed a tiny amount on the back of my hand.  i can't wait to try everything out and get back on my roller setting reggie.



shortdub78 sounds exciting to try all that out.your previous message reminds me of myself :3year old boy+7months boy+work +house work+food shopping +cooking :just running all over the place..always wait for hubby to start any hair stuff.lol if not ill End up shampooing and hearing baby scream ......STRESSFUL .lol


----------



## Evolving78

coolsista-paris said:


> shortdub78 sounds exciting to try all that out.your previous message reminds me of myself :3year old boy+7months boy+work +house work+food shopping +cooking :just running all over the place..always wait for hubby to start any hair stuff.lol if not ill End up shampooing and hearing baby scream ......STRESSFUL .lol



yes girl and now i am a single parent.  i don't have a husband anymore, so i am on my own.  my kids are off the chain too!  my dd is autistic, and my son has adhd!  he is so hyper, he decided he wanted to do cartwheels in class yesterday!   his teach calls him active....  i love them though!


----------



## transitioning?

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> yes girl and now i am a single parent.  i don't have a husband anymore, so i am on my own.  my kids are off the chain too!  my dd is autistic, and my son has adhd!  he is so hyper, he decided he wanted to do cartwheels in class yesterday!   his teach calls him active....  i love them though!



Cartwheels? That's cute


----------



## miss stress

hey yall! So DD whos 5 wants to join the challenge too. She was at bsl and I took her to the salon for the first time ever to have her hair straightend and trimmed. Well when our stylist flat ironed it the ends were in worse shape than I though and we ended up cutting like 4 in so shes at like cbl streched now. Hopefully I can get her back to a healthy APL by years end. 

Here is some pics of the first braidout we've ever done! She loves it and wants to wear it out more but umm no. 

Anyway, whn I do let her rock a braidout how can I get more definition?


----------



## Evolving78

miss stress said:


> hey yall! So DD whos 5 wants to join the challenge too. She was at bsl and I took her to the salon for the first time ever to have her hair straightend and trimmed. Well when our stylist flat ironed it the ends were in worse shape than I though and we ended up cutting like 4 in so shes at like cbl streched now. Hopefully I can get her back to a healthy APL by years end.
> 
> Here is some pics of the first braidout we've ever done! She loves it and wants to wear it out more but umm no.
> 
> Anyway, whn I do let her rock a braidout how can I get more definition?



aww!  she is cute!  i am working on my baby's hair too.  i straightened it and had to cut a lot off.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

on the fence
today I got a compliment about my hair.  I mentioned to one of my Zumba Students, that I was ready to take these braids out, and she says,  "why they still look really good"!  Aww 

It is because I cornrowed the front of my hair and did individuals in the back, so once a week I rebraid the top so they never get fuzzy.  

So I am thinking I could go another month with this style.  
if I am APL I think I can wait to find out at the end if March

but I reserve the right to change my mind again LOL

which is why I am on the fence!


----------



## Onhergrind09

I haven't checked in, in forever and a day so I figured it was time.  I recently relaxed after a 12 week stretch and I'm well on my way to full APL by my b-day in April.


----------



## Seamonster

Onhergrind09 it looks like you are full APL


----------



## GIJane

I have been cutting my hair every month. I called myself dusting but my roommate just pointed out that my hair is an inch shorter than in December. So she confiscated my scissors. She will not give me back my scissors until she access my hair. Talk about a intervention.


----------



## Lilmama1011

GIJane said:
			
		

> I have been cutting my hair every month. I called myself dusting but my roommate just pointed out that my hair is an inch shorter than in December. So she confiscated my scissors. She will not give me back my scissors until she access my hair. Talk about a intervention.



Ah ha, she took your scissors (blowing spit bubbles) lol but obsessing over ends is a problem with too, they must be even not even a cm shorter, but I decided to take one of you ladies idea and trim every four months assuming I start off with good ends now, you can a half inch every month and four months it's two and trim a half inch and thus gaining one and a half inches instead of over trimming which use to be 6 to 8 weeks and under trimming like some do once or twice a year smh


----------



## GIJane

Lilmama1011 said:


> Ah ha, she took your scissors (blowing spit bubbles)


 
 I was real salty about her hiding my scissors. But I know it is for the best. She is suppose to braid my hair on Sunday. She said she will take a look at my ends. But then she pointed out that when she braided my hair a few weeks ago my ends looked great. I told her my ends looked great because I dusted them. Yes I know I have a problem.

Lilmama1011 Hello, my name is GIJane, and I am an haircutterholic.


----------



## Seamonster

I love freshly trimmed ends too. At the end of last year I got a brand new pairs of shears and just about lost my mind, cause trimming was so much easier. It was like butter. I must have trimmed every week, lol. I finally did a full cut on January 1, and that seemed to cure me. When I hacked from APL to neck length, I no longer remembered any cute protective styles for neck length hair, that made me a bit sad, and I haven't trimmed since. 

Of course two solid months of hair growth and the hair length learning curve is getting my courage back up. I do love having beautiful ends and a fresh cut, lol.


----------



## coolsista-paris

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> yes girl and now i am a single parent.  i don't have a husband anymore, so i am on my own.  my kids are off the chain too!  my dd is autistic, and my son has adhd!  he is so hyper, he decided he wanted to do cartwheels in class yesterday!   his teach calls him active....  i love them though!


 
Cute little boy lol. It must not be easy everyday but wé,women are very strong and with all the love we have for our kids things go fine. Just try to have some time for yourself every now and then. It helps get lots of force back. 

I think Im gonna co wash today ...or tommorow.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Having such à Big time difference is Grrrrr...i cant be on here at the same time as you girls


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I'm so happy. I just found out I can put my hair in a high bun. It looks so cute.


----------



## miss stress

shortdub78 said:


> aww! she is cute! i am working on my baby's hair too. i straightened it and had to cut a lot off.


 

Thanks! That sucks having to do a major cut doesnt it? I know I couldnt wait to have it straight to see the true length only to have my dreams crushed. Thats okay though, we WILL get our DD's back on track!

Seems we have alot in common too cause I saw upthread whn u mentioned your daughter has Autism. My son whos 4 has it as well. If u were in Oklahoma I swear I think we would be bffs lol


----------



## Niknak20

miss stress said:
			
		

> hey yall! So DD whos 5 wants to join the challenge too. She was at bsl and I took her to the salon for the first time ever to have her hair straightend and trimmed. Well when our stylist flat ironed it the ends were in worse shape than I though and we ended up cutting like 4 in so shes at like cbl streched now. Hopefully I can get her back to a healthy APL by years end.
> 
> Here is some pics of the first braidout we've ever done! She loves it and wants to wear it out more but umm no.
> 
> Anyway, whn I do let her rock a braidout how can I get more definition?



She is precious! Looking like a little lady lol. She has beautiful hair btw.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=163776 said:
			
		

> Onhergrind09[/USER];15345197]I haven't checked in, in forever and a day so I figured it was time. I recently relaxed after a 12 week stretch and I'm well on my way to full APL by my b-day in April.


 
What part of your hair isn't APL?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=18933 said:
			
		

> BronxJazzy[/USER];15346091]I'm so happy. I just found out I can put my hair in a high bun. It looks so cute.


 
We want to see. We want to see. You know you can get spanked in this thread for not showing pics.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

lol.ok ok I'm going out soon but I'll have pics when i get back.


----------



## Evolving78

^^^^Hair and Kids? you are alright with me!  Team SuperMoms Unite! 


Oh my word ladies, last night i was having a bad experience with my hair. still dealing with protein overload. my hair in the crown and middle back area was stiff like straw when i rinsed out the dc. so i put two tablespoons of salt in some conditioner and mixed it in a bowl. WOW did it make a difference! my hair was so soft i didn't dc after rinsing out, because i was scared putting conditioner back in my hair was going to make it hard again. so i just put in my leave-ins and rolled my hair. i am airdrying right now. my i rolled my hair around 3am and it is still damp in some spots.


----------



## kittenz

miss stress your DD is TOO cute.  Her hair looks so healthy.

My hair since Wednesday.  I can do a higher puff now.


----------



## melissa-bee

I should be in this challenge.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

[USER=97555 said:
			
		

> melissa-bee[/USER];15346451]I should be in this challenge.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


 
Then come on in. Whatcha waitin for?


----------



## Fyne

melissa-bee said:


> I should be in this challenge.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF



Never too late to join!


----------



## Khaiya

Woweee, been a while since i posted but i'm chugging a long, haven't done a length check recently but i dont think i'm at APL yet, (i'm past it if i pull my hair to the front but the back is another story.) So not much to report, trying to up my moisture game, i know i've been slacking badly in that department.


----------



## pookaloo83

Argh! I leave the house with a nice twistout, hit the outdoors, and its a big poofy mess. I hate this humidity!


----------



## coolsista-paris

miss stress: Yeah  your daughter is so sweet. Nice hair and Wow Already know how to pose in front of à camera .is she taking that from you?lol. My son is always posing (hubby is à photographer at times). Im the one not posing...lol


----------



## bajandoc86

I think I am being too rough when I detangle, causing some unecessary breakage and thus hindering my progress. So my focus here on out will be gentleness when dealing with my hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> I think I am being too rough when I detangle, causing some unecessary breakage and thus hindering my progress. So my focus here on out will be gentleness when dealing with my hair.



Do you detangle under the shower . I detangle with condit + oil on top for more slip. Never had more success with my hair than with this method... After it leaves my hair moisturized .


----------



## Onhergrind09

Seamonster & @faithVA: when I part my hair and four sections, the 2 sections in the back are full APL but the two sections in the front are barely grazing SL.  My goal is to get the front to catch up.  I will post a pict in a week the next time I wash my hair.


----------



## PaigeJessica

Wore my hair in an updo yesterday. I've been kind of rough on my hair this week so today it's under a hat. I haven't henna'd since last summer so tonight I'm mixing up a batch to dye my new growth then twisting it back up tomorrow.


----------



## miss stress

coolsista-paris said:


> @miss stress: Yeah your daughter is so sweet. Nice hair and Wow Already know how to pose in front of à camera .is she taking that from you?lol. My son is always posing (hubby is à photographer at times). Im the one not posing...lol


 

Hey! Thanks! Yeah she wants to be a model/actress so shes always posing in pics. Its so funny cause sometimes she takes the camera and gets in the bathroom mirror and snaps pics of herself just like I do whn I'm trying to take a hair pic. Shes a mess


----------



## coolsista-paris

miss stress said:
			
		

> Hey! Thanks! Yeah she wants to be a model/actress so shes always posing in pics. Its so funny cause sometimes she takes the camera and gets in the bathroom mirror and snaps pics of herself just like I do whn I'm trying to take a hair pic. Shes a mess



So cute. Wé bought à childs camera  for my son...they sometimes go out with hubby and take pics. He's already in it "mummy look.this way ,dont.move ..theres too much light ..." our kids are so advanced these days .


----------



## Aggie

This was my routine for today:

Prepoo'ed with Chicoro's moisture drench avg/evoo/evco prepoo,
Shampooed with Avalon Organics Biotin thickening shampoo
Black tea and caffeine rinsed
Currently DCing with Keracare Creme Humecto
Will be using Keracare leave-in after washing out my dc
Sealing with JBCO


----------



## faithVA

I want to wash my hair tonight. But I am going to an event dinner tomorrow and I'm afraid if I take it down, I will be scrambling to do something with it tomorrow to look nice for the dinner 

I think that is why I am looking forward to APL. With a few more inches, I think I will fill more confident that I can do something with my hair in a pinch. 

Come on APL. I'm waiting for you.


----------



## coolsista-paris

I.co washed with frank provost ceramide conditionner. Shampoo in 2weeks now....for the moment this régi.is working for me.

I also have à party tomorrow at my brother in law's place...then working at 7am.sunday....hope this body.will follow ...wé have babies at home.


----------



## pookaloo83

Thinking of dying my hair blue black tomorrow. I have fine hair and this light color makes it look even more fine. I think the black will make it appear thicker. What do you guys think?


----------



## itsjusthair88

Miss_stress she is toooo cute!

Anyway, I just wanted to share that I have been using the Lady Paniolo methods of NOT washing my DC out after I wash and protective styling and I took my hair out today after not moisturizing it for at least 4 days and it felt soooooo soft and great, so I will keep doing that until I see something negative. It's very simple and I'm poor so it works for me. Also I can put my hair into a bun and it doesn't look half bad! I was excited, here's a pic:






I'm afraid of traction alopecia, so I will only keep it up for a week and then give my edges a rest (under a wig! LOL)


----------



## Trixie58

Had a trim on sunday. I think she only dusted, I made her show me the hair that dropped in her hand and it looked like "dust" after the first couple clips, but I can still tell my hair styles easier, which I guess is what I want right?...still as always I hate trims, but every time I've gone more than a few mos I've had to do a huge chop and my hair thinned....so when I saw it getting scraggly I raced for a 3 mo duster.  Could someone look at my pic and give me some encouragement? This is post trim, about a mo post relaxer, and the one in the sweatshirt is back in November when I was right at my shoulders... I honestly thought I'd a "hair" from APL by now but I still have a couple inches I guess with my little trim . Does SL to APL feel like an abyss to anyone else?


----------



## texasqt

itsjusthair88 said:
			
		

> Well I was talking with a friend of mine and we were talking about split ends and I was saying that I didn't ever see them, and she said,* "EVERYBODY has split ends" * so I've been obsessing over it ever since...



Everybody has/gets split ends at some point in time so *don't* obsess over it. Just get to know your hair and know when you need to dust/trim lightly. I know my hair needs clipping when it starts snagging on the comb (snap, crackle, and pop) more than the norm. Other people follow a schedule and trim every 8 weeks. My hair grows slow so trimming every 8 weeks won't allow me to see much progress.


----------



## texasqt

texasqt said:
			
		

> I'd like to join but I can't 'thanks' thru my phone.
> 
> ~Current hair length = Almost APL
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd = Natural who straightens 95% of the time.
> 
> ~APL goal month = April maybe
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices = Shampoo once a month; DC weekly; flat iron weekly; moisturize, seal, and wrap nightly; exercise; eat healthy (increase lean protein and try to eat 6 fruits and veggies per day).
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? = I might start bunning otherwise nothing.
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture
> 
> See y'all in...
> March 31st
> June 30th
> September 30th
> December 31st



Here's my brief update but no new pic until March. 

I messed up a little. For some reason I started shampooing more often and it really made my hair worse off. I don't know what I was thinking because I already knew it wasn't good for my hair. Shampoo thins my already thin hair and it dries it out which leads to more breakage. And it doesn't matter what shampoo I use. 

On the upside, it appears my hair is still growing and I don't have to cut right now. I'm getting back on track with my routine and hopefully my hair will thicken for my March photos.


----------



## LoveCraze

livinthevida said:


> Anyone currently use/or previously use Henna to cover silver/grey hair?
> 
> Right in the front along my hair line I notice my silver/grey hairs are returning. Have not seen these for a while and will take this as a good sign of a healthy scalp!
> 
> I found this video on YouTube yet it is a 2-step process  that goes from grey to reddish and then to natural color hair. Is there an easier way?


 
livinthevida I use henna to cover the few grays that I have sprouting in my head. I don't cover them with indigo though since there aren't that many and they blend in with my hair overall. My grays turn a reddish color.

Aside from that, I haven't done much to my hair. I think I abused it a bit this past week by wearing in a curly wash and go-ish state for a few days. I now have it in twists to give it a break. It was madd tangled and I had to remove a couple of knots that developed. I also really think I need to put my Denman down cause it has no mercy on knots.


----------



## faithVA

Trixie58 said:


> Had a trim on sunday. I think she only dusted, I made her show me the hair that dropped in her hand and it looked like "dust" after the first couple clips, but I can still tell my hair styles easier, which I guess is what I want right?...still as always I hate trims, but every time I've gone more than a few mos I've had to do a huge chop and my hair thinned....so when I saw it getting scraggly I raced for a 3 mo duster. Could someone look at my pic and give me some encouragement? This is post trim, about a mo post relaxer, and the one in the sweatshirt is back in November when I was right at my shoulders... I honestly thought I'd a "hair" from APL by now but I still have a couple inches I guess with my little trim . Does SL to APL feel like an abyss to anyone else?


 
You've made great progress. I think the trim gave you nice healthy ends which are going to help you continue on to APL. So don't worry. Keep on going.

SL to APL is the abyss. Its like the Vegas mirage. No matter how long you walk the building never seems to get any closer  Most say this is the hardest/longest goal to make. But like I said you have made good progress. You are getting closer and looks like you may be there by summer.


----------



## Trixie58

THANKS faithVA, it makes me feel better that I'm not alone in feeling this way, I really had gotten to a point that I felt my hair was growing inward towards my scalp and getting shorter, or at least not moving. I am going to keep your email on file for encouragement (hugs).


----------



## faithVA

[USER=336853 said:
			
		

> Trixie58[/USER];15352681]THANKS @faithVA, it makes me feel better that I'm not alone in feeling this way, I really had gotten to a point that *I felt my hair was growing inward towards my scalp* and getting shorter, or at least not moving. I am going to keep your email on file for encouragement (hugs).


 
  I have never heard of this. But I like it. I am going to start using that on the board when I want to fuss about my hair not growing. You know you aren't allowed to say your hair isn't growing on this board. So now I can say - Yeah its growing. It's growing inward towards my scalp.    I needed that today.

Come here for encouragment as often as you needed it. You just happened to miss my post last week or the week before when I was in the dumps. And as always the sistahs came out and gave me the encouragement I needed.

These phases just come with the territory.


----------



## Evolving78

pookaloo83 said:


> Thinking of dying my hair blue black tomorrow. I have fine hair and this light color makes it look even more fine. I think the black will make it appear thicker. What do you guys think?



that is why i colored mine jet black.  i am going to dye it blue black in the summer.  right now i am trying to work on getting my moisture back up from that Aphogee nightmare i had, so i won't be coloring my hair too soon again.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Trixie58 : you will get there .i stayed between sl and Apl for over à year !!!!!i got fed up didnt do anything...then i just kept it in ps....when i got back.here i found out i was Apl (my hair grows in layers and i dont wait for full Apl to claim ) my helpful girls in here confirmed i reached my Apl goal. I was like " at last !!!this was thriller hardest thing to reach wow " so to help you...dont be as lazy as me (kids also take time lol) but please focus on those ends like crazy!!!!!!hide them


----------



## Evolving78

coolsista-paris said:


> Trixie58 : you will get there .i stayed between sl and Apl for over à year !!!!!i got fed up didnt do anything...then i just kept it in ps....when i got back.here i found out i was Apl (my hair grows in layers and i dont wait for full Apl to claim ) my helpful girls in here confirmed i reached my Apl goal. I was like " at last !!!this was thriller hardest thing to reach wow " so to help you...dont be as lazy as me (kids also take time lol) but please focus on those ends like crazy!!!!!!hide them



yep!  i wanted to wear my hair curly and down, but i decided to just put the back in a bun and keep it moving.  roll setting and bunning will get me to APL Land!


----------



## Trixie58

shortdub78 said:


> yep!  i wanted to wear my hair curly and down, but i decided to just put the back in a bun and keep it moving.  roll setting and bunning will get me to APL Land!


shortdub78, faithVA, coolsista-paris, wow coolsis that helps. I do not feel alone anymore in feeling like my hair has been the same length for soooo long. I called my mom and she reminded me that when she measured its like 6 inches from shoulders to apl for me, which is a lot. Faith u r officially clear to use that haha.

Hmmm maybe i will invest in a wig or a little bun to clip over my ends. Weaves dont work for me but sounds like i should PS. Normally i just butterfly clamp and go.


----------



## melissa-bee

faithVA said:


> Then come on in. Whatcha waitin for?



LOL, I have no idea.
I'll post my stats and starting pic later on tonight


----------



## coolsista-paris

Trixie58 said:
			
		

> shortdub78, faithVA, coolsista-paris, wow coolsis that helps. I do not feel alone anymore in feeling like my hair has been the same length for soooo long. I called my mom and she reminded me that when she measured its like 6 inches from shoulders to apl for me, which is a lot. Faith u r officially clear to use that haha.
> 
> Hmmm maybe i will invest in a wig or a little bun to clip over my ends. Weaves dont work for me but sounds like i should PS. Normally i just butterfly clamp and go.


 
Ladies treat those ends with love please focus!! I made that mistake of not concentrating on them...

I ps with wigs since à month .i love it! Twists didnt.really work .weaves dont.braids with my on hair NO. With extensions end up with breakage. Id like to try all these again by focusing on ends but to scared .WIGS are great for me.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Ugh. Just relaxed yesterday and my hair feels horrible. My mum says hair always feels like this after a relaxer and ice just forgotten because I've been underprocessing since Oct.
Plus I used a No lye and have no chelator. Will buy ASAP! O don't know if I need moisture more or protein more. Let me chelate first and then assess the damage. My hair is breaking not a crazy amount bit a lot more than normal. I see why people transition...


----------



## kupenda

Just checking in! My transition is going marvelously if I do say so myself  lol. I know that the first few months are the easiest. So I'm enjoying it while I can. A few days ago my SO was behind me while I finger detangled and said "what did you do to your hair? How did you get it to look like that?". He was referring to the wavy/curly new growth. He said it was shiny but the rest of my hair wasn't. Ladies I can't wait to be fully natural. I love my little curls. So cute! Still trucking and using the Silk Dreams line exclusively. Right now I'm baggying because my scarf came off last night and I woke up with free hair. I'm sure I'll have to detangle again. Ugh. And I have been wearing my hair in a bun to keep it out of my way and to give my curlies a rest from my constant groping lol. But I'm still here! Miss you guys

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lilyofthenile

Checking in. Did a scalp massage with JBCO Red Pimento Oil last night.

Plan on doing it again tonight. Tomorrow I am washing my hair with SheaMoisture Purification Masque. It's been about two months that I've had these yarn braids in for so I'm trying to find a gap in my schedule where I can take it out and redo it or something.


----------



## skraprchik

One thing I remember learning during the relaxed days is that No Lye is more drying than a lye relaxer.  Something to do with the chemical formulation.  Do go ahead and baby your hair as much as possible.


----------



## Poutchi

Hey APL Class of 2012 !!! 
I am currently steaming with coffe oil on my scalp and hemp seed oil on my braids!!! Just felt like babying my hair... Does that happen to you like when u feel down you baby ur hair instead of swallowing ice cream? !
I am going to reach APL this year God willing!


----------



## HauteHippie

Still trying to nurse my hair back to health since bleaching/dying. It was shedding, but that has mostly stopped and my scalp is no longer sore.

The ends are still snapping off if I just so much as look at them. I have no idea what to do. Maybe my hair could stand a hard protein afterall. I'll be trying that, followed by ORS Replenishing Pak tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm back!!!!! Exhausted and still in my Celies. Tomorrow is gonna be a long wash day for me. I can't wait to take them down and do a nice long DC and detangling session.


----------



## NikkiQ

One Celie came loose after my shower so I twisted it back up until tomorrow. I'm okay with the length I have now,but I'm still wondering how far from APL I really am if I pull the hair in  the back instead of over my shoulder.

View attachment 2012-02-25 22.18.55.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

I put my hair in Bantu knots tonight again. This time I didn't two strand twist first. I pulled my hair down to do a lil length check. I couldn't resist.  thinking about straightening for my bday on march 17th. i dont know yet though.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## bibs

NikkiQ, you're so close!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I put my hair in Bantu knots tonight again. This time I didn't two strand twist first. I pulled my hair down to do a lil length check. I couldn't resist.  thinking about straightening for my bday on march 17th. i dont know yet though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Dont forget to show us that nice pic ;-) if you do


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> One Celie came loose after my shower so I twisted it back up until tomorrow. I'm okay with the length I have now,but I'm still wondering how far from APL I really am if I pull the hair in  the back instead of over my shoulder.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Nice and thick .i also.think you can truly.make it by dec! Your close


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ your hair is so pretty and thick, nice!


----------



## pookaloo83

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> Dont forget to show us that nice pic ;-) if you do



Here's my bantu knot out from yesterday. 

I didn't like it out do I put it in a puff. I'll post today's bantu knot out later when I go out.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Poutchi

Looking Good pookaloo83 
NikkiQ, u re so close... way to go


----------



## GIJane

pookaloo83 said:


> Here's my bantu knot out from yesterday.
> 
> I didn't like it out do I put it in a puff. I'll post today's bantu knot out later when I go out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 
Its cute. I like it.


----------



## kupenda

I was overdue for a dusting so I did it last night. Ended up taking off about an inch in the back. Such a great feeling! I want healthy sexy ends. And holding on to ragged ones is not what's gonna get me there.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Time to poo,dye,DC,detangle and rebraid my hair. First step done...took out my Celies after 4 weeks!! 

View attachment 2012-02-26 10.21.05.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## mami2010

Sitting with a pre poo on my head.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Just got done using my mud wash and now I'm sitting with my home made DC.  I took my mini twists down about a week ago and rocked my hair un-detangled for about a week.  I'm hitting the gym pretty hard to achieve my weight loss goal and I'm so shocked at how well my hair holds up despite my heavy scalp sweating!  

When my hair is straight it maintains itself and now I see when it's curly and stretched it does a good job of maintaining itself as well!  However I must sweat a lot in my sleep because unless I pineapple or "wrap" my hair it always shrinks!

As we approach this check-in I'm sure I wont have the greatest of progress because I did a good trim around mid Jan. so I'll either be exactly where I started or a little short of that point.  But overall I'm happy with my hair and progress and when I'm not I watch Reneice's hair journey for a little inspiration!

I have a tendency to fall off for a few days which just means I don't take my vitamins like I'm supposed to or drink the right amount of water, but because I know I do it it's an easy fix!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

StephElise said:


> livinthevida I use henna to cover the few grays that I have sprouting in my head. I don't cover them with indigo though since there aren't that many and they blend in with my hair overall. My grays turn a reddish color.
> 
> Aside from that, I haven't done much to my hair. I think I abused it a bit this past week by wearing in a curly wash and go-ish state for a few days. I now have it in twists to give it a break. It was madd tangled and I had to remove a couple of knots that developed. I also really think I need to put my Denman down cause it has no mercy on knots.


StephElise thanks for sharing your henna reggie! I now know these greys will turn reddish and I'm ok with that just wanted to make sure it was definitely normal 

Yes! that Denman Brush can pull a bit, what worked for me is to make sure I use Coconut Oil on my ends (from ear to end of hair) and brush the ends out first rather starting from crown to bottom. I find if I start with my ends then move up to ear then brush from crown that Denman slides right through


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> One Celie came loose after my shower so I twisted it back up until tomorrow. I'm okay with the length I have now,but I'm still wondering how far from APL I really am if I pull the hair in  the back instead of over my shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 138819
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ WOW! you are VERY VERY close to APL! :waytogo:


----------



## livinthevida

livinthevida said:


> Just a quick FYI: i am only posting pics of my front scalp in 2 weeks 2/28/12 to see if there's any real difference in my thinning hair. I've tried so very hard not to look at my scalp every single day all day thinking how am I going to fix it? this was easier than I thought thanks to the rest of my hair and scalp feeling and looking so good with a solid hair care regimen
> 
> 
> Better believe come March 31st, 2012! i'm posting length check pics with the rest of our group!!!


Aaaah! 2 more days and I post an update on my front scalp (crossing fingers) there is improvement   I will post a dry and wet set of pics and see if I can find my old pics from January to compare with February!


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> Here's my bantu knot out from yesterday.
> 
> I didn't like it out do I put it in a puff. I'll post today's bantu knot out later when I go out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


pookaloo83's that is a pretty bantu knot we can really see the curls taking form


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay so I DC'd for about 3 hours and I'm now sitting here freshly detangled and rockin some big chunky Celies for now. I MIGHT be brave and try out a bun this week for work. Gotta figure out how to do it without lookin straight up ridiculous.


----------



## pookaloo83

Lost way too much hair just now. Second day bantu knot out was a tangled mess! I just cowashed, no dc, and bow dried tehn put in celie braids for  possible braid out tomorrow. Doring the detangling and blow dry session I lost a lot of hair. Won't do bantu knots again unless it's on stretched or blow dried hair.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

So i just washed and DCed for about four hours and then i used my leave in conditioner with EVCO and i must say that my ends are so soft. I also couldn't resist looking at my length in the mirror. I think i may have two inches to go to be considered full APL in the back. Some of my ends are already there but i want my sides as well as my back to be even at APL. So now im back under my wig and may be continuing to wear wigs for at least another couple of months. I may even consider getting kinky tiwsts just for the summer just to protect those ends and reach my APL goal on time with no set backs!!!


----------



## Evolving78

NikiQ

see i knew your hair was going to just take off!  you are on your way!

pookaloo83
i love your bantu knot set! both pics were pretty!

well my curls are gone and now i am bunning.


----------



## Evolving78

this pic was taking last week.  my hair wasn't combed down all the way, but this is where i am at now.  i know i am breaking the rules of the HYH challenge, but i need to know if i am on the right track! 

sorry this dang pic is big!  i have such a hard time resizing photos on photobucket!

i am fixing the pic ladies


----------



## SavannahNatural

transitioning? said:
			
		

> Are u guys waiting until ur full apl or will u claim apl when the bottom layers reach?



I'll claim when the bottom layers hit, but might remain and continue in 2013 for full APL.  My hair is heavily layered!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

See- now I feel like my hair is going backwards in length. Looked like I was a sneeze away from APL right after the New Year. Even w/ the dusting I should have been either the same or PREFERABLY a little longer. Just did an impromptu length check & it still looks like an inch away in the back. Mmmmmaaaaannn!   That's what I get for looking. Humph! *throws temper tantrum*


----------



## kittenz

I reached a milestone!  I'm able to put all my hair in one very skimpy high ponytail   And I know how y'all are with the "pics or it didn't happen" but you're going to have to take my word for it this time.  Yay me!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm still trying to figure out how to do a cute bun. Hopefully my hair is stretched enough by tomorrow when I wake up. Sucks you can't see the new color in any of the pics I took. I'll have to try again tomorrow.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Aggie

I had a spa day for my hair today. I:

Clarified with Keracare 1st lather shampoo
Second wash with Keracare Hydrating & Detangling Shampoo
Black tea/caffeine powder rinse
Protein deep condition with Keracare Intense Restorative Masque
Moisture deep condition with AO HSR Conditioner
Used Keracare Leave-In Conditioner
Sealed with JBCO and One & Only Argan Oil

Used 10 minutes of heat under dryer to infuse the argan oil with my hair followed by cool air for another 15 minutes - now my hair is unbelievably soft to the touch and smells absolutely delish


----------



## GIJane

Let me first apologize for this long post. 
I did something stupid and might have set myself back.  Last night I decided to steam with my pre-poo consisting of AVG, castor oil and brahmi oil. Next, I used my homemade ayurvedic mixture (AVG, honey, aussie moist, ntm, brahmi oil, dpr-11, shea moisture mask, kalpi tone and bhringraj [sp?]). I put the mixture on top of the pre-poo and set under a heating cap for 3-4 hrs. I had accidentally fell asleep. When I woke up I went to wash my hair. I stepped in the shower and began rinsing my hair for about 3 minutes. Then I realized I left my poo bar. That's when I got lazy. By that time it was 2:00 a.m. My room is quite a distance from the showers. I reached for the soap.  Yes I know better. I don't know what I was thinking. As a matter of fact, I wasn't thinking. 

 *I would like to know what type of damage can I expect.* I looked up the ingredients. Here they are: water, coconut acid, oleic acid, sodium sulfate, ethanolamine, cocamide DEA, sodium laureth sulfate, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, butylene glycol, propylene glycol, soyamide DA, soyamidopropyl betaine, terasodium EDTA, tocopheryl acetate, hydroxypropyl methylcellose, DMDM hydantoin, iodopropynl butylcarbamate triclosan.

I think I did put some aussie moist conditioner in my hair. I can still smell it. I didn't rinse it out. 

I just want to be prepared. I need a game plan so I can deter the bad effects. *Does anybody have any advice?*


----------



## coolsista-paris

GIJane said:
			
		

> Let me first apologize for this long post.
> I did something stupid and might have set myself back.  Last night I decided to steam with my pre-poo consisting of AVG, castor oil and brahmi oil. Next, I used my homemade ayurvedic mixture (AVG, honey, aussie moist, ntm, brahmi oil, dpr-11, shea moisture mask, kalpi tone and bhringraj [sp?]). I put the mixture on top of the pre-poo and set under a heating cap for 3-4 hrs. I had accidentally fell asleep. When I woke up I went to wash my hair. I stepped in the shower and began rinsing my hair for about 3 minutes. Then I realized I left my poo bar. That's when I got lazy. By that time it was 2:00 a.m. My room is quite a distance from the showers. I reached for the soap.  Yes I know better. I don't know what I was thinking. As a matter of fact, I wasn't thinking.
> 
> I would like to know what type of damage can I expect. I looked up the ingredients. Here they are: water, coconut acid, oleic acid, sodium sulfate, ethanolamine, cocamide DEA, sodium laureth sulfate, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, butylene glycol, propylene glycol, soyamide DA, soyamidopropyl betaine, terasodium EDTA, tocopheryl acetate, hydroxypropyl methylcellose, DMDM hydantoin, iodopropynl butylcarbamate triclosan.
> 
> I think I did put some aussie moist conditioner in my hair. I can still smell it. I didn't rinse it out.
> 
> I just want to be prepared. I need a game plan so I can deter the bad effects. Does anybody have any advice?


 i think best thing to do is.listen to your hair carefuly till the next 2 washes .it can be that nothing will.happen. If.it starts drying out all of à.sudden make sur you moisturize straight away .If it weakens maybe try à light protein .follow the balance closely . For the mean time.leave your hair alone in à.ps and see what happenss.


----------



## GIJane

Thanks coolsista-paris. I hope nothing bad happens. I left aussie moist conditioner in. I am going to take down my braids and detangle my hair. I will see what needs to be done then.  After I detangle and remove all of the shed hairs.  I am going to braid it back up.  I think I will rock my wig for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## longhairdreaming

GIJane said:


> Let me first apologize for this long post.
> I did something stupid and might have set myself back.  Last night I decided to steam with my pre-poo consisting of AVG, castor oil and brahmi oil. Next, I used my homemade ayurvedic mixture (AVG, honey, aussie moist, ntm, brahmi oil, dpr-11, shea moisture mask, kalpi tone and bhringraj [sp?]). I put the mixture on top of the pre-poo and set under a heating cap for 3-4 hrs. I had accidentally fell asleep. When I woke up I went to wash my hair. I stepped in the shower and began rinsing my hair for about 3 minutes. Then I realized I left my poo bar. That's when I got lazy. By that time it was 2:00 a.m. My room is quite a distance from the showers. I reached for the soap.  Yes I know better. I don't know what I was thinking. As a matter of fact, I wasn't thinking.
> 
> *I would like to know what type of damage can I expect.* I looked up the ingredients. Here they are: water, coconut acid, oleic acid, sodium sulfate, ethanolamine, cocamide DEA, sodium laureth sulfate, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, butylene glycol, propylene glycol, soyamide DA, soyamidopropyl betaine, terasodium EDTA, tocopheryl acetate, hydroxypropyl methylcellose, DMDM hydantoin, iodopropynl butylcarbamate triclosan.
> 
> I think I did put some aussie moist conditioner in my hair. I can still smell it. I didn't rinse it out.
> 
> I just want to be prepared. I need a game plan so I can deter the bad effects. *Does anybody have any advice?*


 
I've no advice but sending lots of positive hair vibes . Fingers crossed there will be no setback.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Checking in...I'm desperately in need of AVJ but I can't make the 4 hour round trip to get some till Thursday so it's water and coconut oil to m&s for the next few days. I'm also in need of yarn to redo my braids next weekend so I'll be on the hunt for that too.


----------



## SavannahNatural

texasqt said:
			
		

> Here's my brief update but no new pic until March.
> 
> I messed up a little. For some reason I started shampooing more often and it really made my hair worse off. I don't know what I was thinking because I already knew it wasn't good for my hair. Shampoo thins my already thin hair and it dries it out which leads to more breakage. And it doesn't matter what shampoo I use.
> 
> On the upside, it appears my hair is still growing and I don't have to cut right now. I'm getting back on track with my routine and hopefully my hair will thicken for my March photos.




I know you said it doesn't matter what shampoo you use, but maybe try a non-lathering shampoo like the mud/clay washes.  I have no experience with your specific problem, however I just purchased and tried Terressentials and felt like it left my hair clean and nourished.  

I'm curious, what are you currently using to clarify with?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## GIJane

longhairdreaming said:


> I've no advice but sending lots of positive hair vibes . Fingers crossed there will be no setback.


 
I'm hoping that it acted like a clarifying shampoo. I pray I didn't set back my hair.  Especially since I kept cutting and cutting at it since November. My roommate had already took my scissors from me because she said I have already cut enough off.  I have been dusting at least twice a month since November.  Dusting can be so addictive.  Every time she did my braids I would trim. So now I have no scissors and I might have did some type of damage to my hair.  So lets just hope it acts like a clarifying shampoo.


----------



## esi.adokowa

esi.adokowa said:


> For 2012, I'm going to keep it simple.
> -i *will* reach bsl with blunt ends
> -i *will* stretch my relaxer for a year (until august)
> -i *will* stick to my regimen & staple products
> -i *will* be an active member of the challenges i join
> -i *will* not neglect my hair when life gets busy



these were my goals for 2012.
i'm not doing so well haha. 
i may reach bsl, and i haven't deviated from my staples.
but i've completely changed my relaxer schedule and i started neglecting my hair once midterms started.
i also haven't been as active in challenges as i could have been.

is anyone else falling short of their hair goals for this year?


----------



## Evolving78

esi.adokowa said:


> these were my goals for 2012.
> i'm not doing so well haha.
> i may reach bsl, and i haven't deviated from my staples.
> but i've completely changed my relaxer schedule and i started neglecting my hair once midterms started.
> i also haven't been as active in challenges as i could have been.
> 
> is anyone else falling short of their hair goals for this year?



i started trying to do too much to my hair and now i am paying for it, but now i am going back to basics.


----------



## NikkiQ

esi.adokowa said:


> these were my goals for 2012.
> i'm not doing so well haha.
> i may reach bsl, and i haven't deviated from my staples.
> but i've completely changed my relaxer schedule and i started neglecting my hair once midterms started.
> i also haven't been as active in challenges as i could have been.
> 
> is anyone else falling short of their hair goals for this year?


 
I'm still hiding my hair like planned, but everything else has changed lol. My reggie is more simplified. I used to poo and DC weekly, but my hair doesn't really need it so it's been stretched to 2 weeks and recently 4 weeks. I may stick with 2 weeks instead of the 4. Hair seems to be responding well. I haven't found all of my staples yet, but I have found my leave in staple which I am SO tickled about!! Garnier's sleek and shine intense smoothing leave in cream. Abso-freakin love this stuff! Nothing has ever given me this amount of slip before.


----------



## diadall

I colored my hair this morning. Stretched it to about one inch from.APL. 

The front is below my chin. My.ultimate goal is APL in the front and BSL in the back.


----------



## Poutchi

Hi Ladies!
Just checking in, nothing special to report


----------



## TheNDofUO

esi.adokowa said:


> these were my goals for 2012.
> i'm not doing so well haha.
> i may reach bsl, and i haven't deviated from my staples.
> but i've completely changed my relaxer schedule and i started neglecting my hair once midterms started.
> i also haven't been as active in challenges as i could have been.
> 
> is anyone else falling short of their hair goals for this year?



I thought I would be APL by April. Now I think September is more likely. If even.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I'm still hiding my hair like planned, but everything else has changed lol. My reggie is more simplified. I used to poo and DC weekly, but my hair doesn't really need it so it's been stretched to 2 weeks and recently 4 weeks. I may stick with 2 weeks instead of the 4. Hair seems to be responding well. I haven't found all of my staples yet, but I have found my leave in staple which I am SO tickled about!! Garnier's sleek and shine intense smoothing leave in cream. Abso-freakin love this stuff! Nothing has ever given me this amount of slip before.



Can you show.me.the pic. ? Here in france the stores.are.full.of garnier.i wonder which one you have.


----------



## faithVA

I hope all of these gray hairs means my hair grew 1/2 inch already. I swear I just put henna in a few weeks ago.  I think I will just stay gray until its length check time.


----------



## Fyne

**Warning positive vibes post**

@Aggie I like this idea, the next time I have a day off work I may need to baby my hair. How often do you do this hair spa?

@GIJane Try not to worry, I have done this I had shampoo and water on the verge of entering my eyes so I reached out and grabbed my Dove moisturizing soap bar instead of shampoo bar. The worst that may happen is your hair might feel drier than usual. The length of my hair was fine but my scalp became dry. I just cowashed with an oil rinse a few days later.

@esi.adokowa sometimes life gets in the way lmao and its ok for plans to change. As far as goals I give myself plenty of time so that I dont feel let down. I believe 70% of our HHJ is a waiting game.



shortdub78 said:


> i started trying to do too much to my hair and now i am paying for it, but now i am going back to basics.



shortdub78 - There are so many things I want to try to do to my hair, but for fear of a setback, if only I could 'strand test' life.  I have decided to color rinse my hair on TU day though.

P.S Excellent progress!! Keep doing what your doing! I dare say we may have our next APL grad by the reveal in March! 

@TheNDofUO - Did you post pics of your TU or are you waiting for the March length check?

@NikkiQ How does it feel to meet the staple product! Its true what they say; once you try a product thats right you just know. 

@kittenz Congrats on your milestone!!  *Does the progress dance*

@newnyer Your hair is growing I assure you! 

@faithVA @Poutchi @coolsista-paris @@[email protected] @longhairdreaming @diadall

This is officially my check in post, just wanted to share what my mum always says- '_Its easier to get to your destination when you are not alone and a 3hour drive can feel like 30mins with the right company_' On this journey you ladies/lhcf in general are perfect company. (Its about to be March when did that happen??)

P.S Sooo sorry if I left anyone off/out but everyones in my thoughts! I'm on his thread daily. (multiple times looool)

 HHJ all x


----------



## Kerryann

oiling scalp just about everyday and taking my vitamins


----------



## GIJane

Fyne thanks for the advice and the positive vibes. I am currently taking my celie braids out. I left aussie moist in my hair. I also have mizami h20 intense. Just in case.  I am going to put more celies and wear my wig.


----------



## NikkiQ

coolsista-paris said:


> Can you show.me.the pic. ? Here in france the stores.are.full.of garnier.i wonder which one you have.


 






Here it is. I love this stuff!!! And I usually only pay about $3.99 for it so it's good, local AND cheap!


----------



## NikkiQ

Fyne that was one helluva positive post. I love it!!!! 

Finding a staple makes me  especially when you try so many others and they all fail.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

*~Current hair length*

I'm collarbone length (or shoulder length).

*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*

I'm a natural.

*~APL goal month*

I'm aiming for July. It looks like I have about two inches to get to APL so that should be enough time.
*
~Current Reggie and styling choices* 

I wash weekly with Organix Coconut Milk shampoo, followed by the conditioner. Sometimes twice a week, it depends. I use AOHC or BRBC for moisture and JBCO (extra dark) + EVCO for scalp, ends, and sealing. Twists/twistouts, braids/braidouts.

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*

I just started using the JBCO and taking a multivitamin for a few weeks now. I'll stay consistent with both, using the JBCO on my scalp at least twice a week.

*~Post a beginning picture*

I can't take a decent length shot to save my life. When I find someone to assist me, I'll post one.


----------



## Fyne

GIJane said:


> @Fyne thanks for the advice and the positive vibes. I am currently taking my celie braids out. I left aussie moist in my hair. I also have mizami h20 intense. Just in case.  I am going to put more celies and wear my wig.



I'm really feeling this plan and I lurrve aussie products for moisture!

@NikkiQ I think we need a pow-wow/pickmeup post once in a while, second dose next month  

BEAUTYU2U Welcome and happy growing!! Also we like pitchas please ics:


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:


> Here it is. I love this stuff!!! And I usually only pay about $3.99 for it so it's good, local AND cheap!


 
@NikkiQ : oh i was starting to think i mixed up brands in my head but no. we dont have the same bottles i guess. Check out the ones i have used in pass and liked (mostly all blacks buy this yellow one cause its avocado + shea butter line):

http://www.garnier.fr/soin-du-cheve...g-a-l-huile-d-avocat-et-beurre-de-karite.aspx

next shampoo I think i will either buy garnier avocado+shea or....cream of nature shampoo.

i can now shampoo (as long as i pre poo no problem)


----------



## coolsista-paris

LADIES ! im so happy with my regi this year. im telling you WHY DIDNT ANYONE TELL ME TO TRY WIGS BEFORE !!!
i over co washed the other day....too much condit, dried my hair a bit but only the ends...next time ill put less and not do it twice ! stupid me... SO thanks to all that i now know what works well, and my regi is :

- Wash day (1 a month): prepoo w/ olive oil or coconut oil
-co wash 2 times a month with either ceramide condit or altern with another.
-blow dry with tension method, as i dont wear it straight i add s curl lite gel(+ tiny bit of shea)
- moisturize every other day (s curl gel keeps my hair so soft and mositurized, i seal the ends with castor oil if needed,usually dont need it..s curl does it all...MY STAPLE)
-massage head every night without anything. + sleep with plastic cap on head+ durag
-ps in wigs.. conrows under/ I BAGGY UNDER MY WIG: great great great ! no breakage at all.

only thing: as soon as i get home i take the wig off straight away to let my hair breath some air. + when i get up in the morning after a night of baggying i also let it breath, do my stuff, get prepared, then put the plastic cap again before the wig.

keeping it simple and its working well.i really hope to get full apl (although im happy being apl)...and someday bsl (dec 2012??) im thinking its almost impossible as my hair took ages to reach apl..........

anyway for those wearing wigs try baggying and see if your hair too likes it.
when i wear the wig with just the cap, it dries my hair a bit


----------



## Aggie

Fyne said:


> **Warning positive vibes post**
> 
> @Aggie I like this idea, the next time I have a day off work I may need to baby my hair. How often do you do this hair spa?
> 
> @shortdub78 - There are so many things I want to try to do to my hair, but for fear of a setback,* if only I could 'strand test' life.*  I have decided to color rinse my hair on TU day though.
> 
> *This, the bolded, was so funny,*
> 
> P.S Sooo sorry if I left anyone off/out but everyones in my thoughts! I'm on his thread daily. (multiple times looool)
> 
> HHJ all x


 
Oh yeah Fyne, my hair spa days are about once a month when I actually concentrate on giving my hair a whole lotta  and attention. I give her some scalp massages and sometimes I let her sit in a steam bath to stress relieve herself as well and let me tell you, she gets happy like a puppy having it's belly rubbed.


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> Here it is. I love this stuff!!! And I usually only pay about $3.99 for it so it's good, local AND cheap!


 

oooh I might just go look this one up NikkiQ. I could never have enough good leave-in conditioners. I always need back-up of my back-ups.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^That stuff I tell ya...

I detangle my hair in sections and normally it takes quite a bit of product to get the proper slip I need to detangle this thick mop of mine. With this, a little dab'll do ya. Thick and creamy. Leaves my hair super moisturized too. My hair is still in my chunky Celies and feel really soft to the touch.


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies here it is! Here are my 30 day after pics. These are pics taken today on the front of my scalp that was very thin 30 days earlier (on January 28, 2012). I will return in a few minutes to post side by side pics of January vs February!

I know....I know...my pics (especially that last one!) looks like something from the sea LOL! yet that's my hair and I'm happy with the progress so far! 

Scalp massages, coconut oil, deep conditioning, and roller setting have done wonders


----------



## livinthevida

livinthevida said:


> Ladies here it is! Here are my 30 day after pics. These are pics taken today on the front of my scalp that was very thin 30 days earlier (on January 28, 2012). I will return in a few minutes to post side by side pics of January vs February!
> 
> I know....I know...my pics (especially that last one!) looks like something from the sea LOL! yet that's my hair and I'm happy with the progress so far!
> 
> Scalp massages, coconut oil, deep conditioning, and roller setting have done wonders


To compare January 21 and January 28 wet and dry hair to today February 28 here are January pics. WOW!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Just out in twists.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my Celies out and put it in a very mini high ponytail. Very interesting look lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

prepooed and cowashed with Shea and Mango Cholesterol and now i am dc'ing with Joico MR Balm.  my hair felt pretty good after rinsing out the SMC.  i decided against using a shampoo because i didn't want to dry my hair out.  i think i will cowash for the next few weeks and at the end of the coming month, unless my hair starts to feel coated.  i will be leaving this in until the morning and roll setting my hair.  i am sticking to my washing and setting twice a week.


----------



## GIJane

livinthevida Your hair filled in nicely.  Great job. Keep up the work.


----------



## NikkiQ

I wonder if I'll be able to claim grazing APL by June. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> I wonder if I'll be able to claim grazing APL by June. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.....



I am wishing on a star to make it grazing by then


----------



## Poutchi

I have been spraying my braids with the Ion detangler, I like how it smells. It a "natural" product and does not contains any parabens ( which is good since I am being more cautious about those lately). I am also looking into starting to take vitamins... what vitamins you girls are taking? I have ordered the nioxin pills and waiting for them to arrive. So i will start by that and see what happens


----------



## Kerryann

I love these I can't get enough of them


----------



## TheNDofUO

Fyne. Im waiting to see how much damage I ve incurred. Plus i recently length checked so there won't be anything diferent or special. Truth be told, I prefer my hair flat ironed


----------



## TheNDofUO

I got weave checked today at my school by two boys! I always take it as a compliment. They said "That's your real hair?!" I hear: "Girl, your hair looks so good its got to be fake". They then said that they liked how black hair looked. I was quick to remind thrm that my hair is chemically straightened. Don't want thrm think black hair grows straight from the root.

I love getting weave checked


----------



## lamaria211

last night i did a HOT with EVCO,Castor oil,Wild growth oil and wheat germ oil i just shampooed with Aphogee poo for damaged hair then used Aphogee 2 min for about 3 minutes now im Dcing with Matrix Biolage hydratherapie Ulra hydrating balm under my heating cap which ill do for another 30 then sit in with no heat for another few hours


----------



## Fyne

Kerryann The red bottle: I had a bottle of that laying around the house it says its an oil but its very watery not sure what to do with it lool. How do you use it?

Aggie - Your hair spas sound divine! Any chance of booking an appointment for my head 

TheNDofUO What damage? Yeah I love the flat iron/sleek look too, im a reformed weekly heat user, but gave it up for gym + stretching relaxers 

Someone asked earlier about about vits. I use a health store brand Hair, Skin and Nails tabs with good results; almost identical to Nioxin. The frugal lady in me wouldnt let me buy Nioxin I saw the price tag and almost fainted 

P.S Weave checking is def a compliment!!


----------



## Kerryann

I spray my scalp with it in the mornings plus it smells good


----------



## kupenda

Ladies. I hope im not speaking too soon but...*squints eyes and crosses fingers* Ithinkmysheddingisdecreasing. 

Woo. Scary. But it seems to be really calming down. I only changed one thing, and that was my use of the Silk Dreams haircare line. The only products I have used outside of it are One N Only Hydrating Mask (once) and ORS Creamy Aloe (and that was only on a small itchy part of my scalp). I have also been exercising more. Still sealing with castor oil tho. I get my hair done this week so we will see how much of a difference is actually made...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PaigeJessica

Wearing my hair in two buns today with the front rolled down. 2/3 of it is twisted up. I didn't have time to henna last weekend so I'm going to try again this weekend.


----------



## kristaa.10

Fyne 
What's the name of those vits? I'm taking Nioxin now but probably won't repurchase just because of the price... I have too many other things to spend $ on


----------



## livinthevida

GIJane said:


> livinthevida Your hair filled in nicely.  Great job. Keep up the work.


Thank u GIJane! I am surprised how much my thinning hair has improved in just 30 days! No women's rogaine, no special hair vitamins, no magic hair elixir  just scalp massages, deep conditioning, and roller setting. Very happy my hair works well with the Organic Coconut Oil too my scalp and hair feel healthier and moisturized. Can't remember the last time my scalp itched either, seems to have improved dryness too - luv that Coconut Oil !


----------



## Evolving78

roller set came out very nice!  my hair feels good.  it is starting to recover from the protein disaster i had.  as long as i stick to the plan, i know my hair will do a full turnaround!  too bad i didn't do this set friday.  i got plans this weekend and i want my hair to be fresh.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Fyne the relaxer hurt BAD. I've short hairs coming off almost continuously.


----------



## lamaria211

I just washed my hair came out sooooooo soft i rinsed then used my Giovanni Direct Leave in!!


----------



## Aggie

Fyne said:


> @Kerryann The red bottle: I had a bottle of that laying around the house it says its an oil but its very watery not sure what to do with it lool. How do you use it?
> 
> @Aggie -* Your hair spas sound divine! Any chance of booking an appointment for my head *
> 
> @TheNDofUO What damage? Yeah I love the flat iron/sleek look too, im a reformed weekly heat user, but gave it up for gym + stretching relaxers
> 
> Someone asked earlier about about vits. I use a health store brand Hair, Skin and Nails tabs with good results; almost identical to Nioxin. *The frugal lady in me wouldnt let me buy Nioxin I saw the price tag and almost fainted*
> 
> P.S Weave checking is def a compliment!!


 
  too cute, too cute. You are funny!


----------



## pookaloo83

I got twist in and is giving myself a personal challenge. I'm aiming for June y'all! I'm gonna wear twists and have a couple of out days then retwist. I hope I can do it.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## lovely_locks

Ladies, I am taking myself out of this group due to cutting off all of my relaxed hair. My hair was falling out like crazy from breakage. I noticed that only my relaxed hairs were breaking, so i got rid of them.


----------



## sweet_silvia88

checking in 

currently im 5.2 inches front.
5.5  back and 6 sides.

i need to be 9 inches to claim APL 
so that means.... 3.5 - 4 inches more till december!!
plus i reached collar bone(i'll give myself 1- 1.5 month to claim full CBL!) and my bangs passed my nose so i think its an improvement!

when do we post updates ?


----------



## sweet_silvia88

lovely_locks



lovely_locks said:


> Ladies, I am taking myself out of this group due to cutting off all of my relaxed hair. My hair was falling out like crazy from breakage. I noticed that only my relaxed hairs were breaking, so i got rid of them.



wishing you happy growth then  will you wait for it to grow back and relax or go Natural?


----------



## GIJane

sweet_silvia88 said:


> checking in
> 
> currently im 5.2 inches front.
> 5.5 back and 6 sides.
> 
> i need to be 9 inches to claim APL
> so that means.... 3.5 - 4 inches more till december!!
> plus i reached collar bone(i'll give myself 1- 1.5 month to claim full CBL!) and my bangs passed my nose so i think its an improvement!
> 
> when do we post updates ?


 
sweet_silvia88 We are suppose to be update March 31st


----------



## Evolving78

TheNDofUO said:


> Fyne the relaxer hurt BAD. I've short hairs coming off almost continuously.



what is going on?  did you just relax?  if so, neutralize again, wash with moisturizing poo and use moisturizing dc.

is it a protein issue,weak, mushy, too stretchy
clarify and do a protein treatment asap


----------



## Poutchi

The new Ion detangler is the bomb.com... I have never seen my hair curlying as it was yesterday ( I have a play in section behind my ear that i had to take 3 braids out to play with or these braids are coming out)... Plus it s paraben free... Has any of you used it before? And the smell is to dye for!!!, I think it will be in my staple products for moisturizing (maybe will add AVJ to it)


----------



## TheNDofUO

shortdub78 said:


> what is going on?  did you just relax?  if so, neutralize again, wash with moisturizing poo and use moisturizing dc.
> 
> is it a protein issue,weak, mushy, too stretchy
> clarify and do a protein treatment asap



I chelated last night. Then I did the porosity test and my hair sunk so fast you would have thought it was lead. The hair higher up on my head is low porosity but I guess the rest is from my pre-HHJ days. I washed with a moisturising shampoo. Then I did a protein DC with egg, honey, CON Argan oil Intensive Conditioner and ORS Hair Mayo. Put a cap on and had a nap. Apparently, my scalp gets hot enough to cook eggs which... Ew. Then Porosity control (because I need it) then a mix of hairveda sitrinilla and affirm positive link for moisturising. Less breakage but still some more than normal. Will see how it goes


----------



## Fyne

kristaa.10 

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=247

Its a UK store though, but these tabs are great 

lovely_locks  Were you transitioning?

TheNDofUO What exactly went wrong? Back track when did the breakage start? After rinsing or when your hair was dry? Just continue to try and get the protein/moisture balance under control and reduce the breakage

P.S I've never messed around with porosity control I cant quite grasp when I would need it. I tried an ACV rinse when I had excessive flyaways and only needed to do this once in the last 6 months.


----------



## GIJane

Poutchi said:


> The new Ion detangler is the bomb.com... I have never seen my hair curlying as it was yesterday ( I have a play in section behind my ear that i had to take 3 braids out to play with or these braids are coming out)... Plus it s paraben free... Has any of you used it before? And the smell is to dye for!!!, I think it will be in my staple products for moisturizing (maybe will add AVJ to it)


 
Poutchi Why add AVJ to it? Don't you like it already? Why mess with it? If it ain't broke it don't need fixing.


----------



## Poutchi

GIJane said:


> @Poutchi Why add AVJ to it? Don't you like it already? Why mess with it? If it ain't broke it don't need fixing.


 
U re right GIJane... But I was thinking it would help with porosity control but then I think it already does that... How well probably the mixologist in me just acting up


----------



## GIJane

Poutchi said:


> U re right GIJane... But I was thinking it would help with porosity control but then I think it already does that... How well probably the mixologist in me just acting up


 
Poutchi how does avj help with porosity control. Does it open or close the cuticles? I thought that it was a moisturizer.


----------



## NikkiQ

You guys are schoolin me on this b/c I have NO idea how to use ACV or AVJ


----------



## Poutchi

GIJane said:


> @Poutchi how does avj help with porosity control. Does it open or close the cuticles? I thought that it was a moisturizer.


 hmmm I must be wrong then,... I have always used it to close cuticles because of it's acidic ph level...


----------



## Poutchi

PS: how do I mention people in my posts???


----------



## pookaloo83

@Poutchi write the @ sign and the posters name. No space betweent he @ sign and the name. Look at how I mentioned you. Make sure the posters name is spelled exactly how it is.


----------



## Poutchi

pookaloo83 ... thanks miss


----------



## Poutchi

Yay it worked !!!


----------



## gvin89

I'm hanging in there...staying in twists. I'm attending a wedding this weekend so I'm trying to figure out how to style my hair. Life got a little busy and I haven't been as diligent with my regimen, but I'm getting back to normal.


----------



## Ogoma

My hair is quite dense. I wonder when or if I'll ever be able to get it into one bun easily.


----------



## lilyofthenile

I need to drink more water so I will focus on that... tonight I'm scalp massaging with JBCO Red Pimento Oil. I still have my yarn braids in two months later (trying to find the best time to take them out) and I have about an inch of new growth... I'm pretty happy about that but I want to see exactly how much I retained when I take my braids out... I think I will try to push the 3 months and then when it's Easter get rid of the braids, but I will redo my edges.


----------



## TruMe

What is AVJ?


----------



## GIJane

Poutchi said:


> hmmm I must be wrong then,... I have always used it to close cuticles because of it's acidic ph level...


 
Poutchi. I didnt know that. Thanks.


----------



## EasypeaZee

Hello! Sorry I've been mia. Studying for the MCATS is taking a toll on my sleep schedule. I'm still stretching and will be 42 weeks tomorrow. I just recently washed my hair and put it up in cornrows to keep my mind (and my hands) off of it. Hope you guys are well!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

i am not a huge water drinker but i juice alot and drink alot of tea


----------



## LuvlyRain3

I have bee rocking a ponytail all week. between being sick having to work and still trying to exercise i dont have much patience to try to do anything else.


----------



## mami2010

I will be focusing on thickness for the next few months, so hopefully I can still reach my apl goal this year.


----------



## newnyer

TruMe said:
			
		

> What is AVJ?



Aloe Vera Juice


----------



## Seamonster

I think people are getting a little confused, AVJ is aloe vera juice, and it is a humectant/moisture product. ACV is apple cider vinegar, which has the PH to close the cuticle. Haven't heard about anyone using ACV as a moisturizer. 

Boy, I can hardly wait to be APL. Have been excessively length checking, lol. I am getting close to grazing, it would be great to be grazing at the March check in. Excuse the nipple action, but that was my best hair shot.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Seamonster said:
			
		

> I think people are getting a little confused, AVJ is aloe vera juice, and it is a humectant/moisture product. ACV is apple cider vinegar, which has the PH to close the cuticle. Haven't heard about anyone using ACV as a moisturizer.
> 
> Boy, I can hardly wait to be APL. Have been excessively length checking, lol. I am getting close to grazing, it would be great to be grazing at the March check in. Excuse the nipple action, but that was my best hair shot.



Seamonster : you are soooo close. Keep up.the good work


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster you're gonna be APL in no time! You sure you aren't grazing now?? 

Here's my little mini puff. I may try to pull it tighter this weekend and wear it out. Plus I wanna dye it again. Its not red enough

View attachment 2012-02-29 18.22.50.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ your color is beautiful. It looks so healthy. Are you going to add a rinse to make it redder? What color did you use?


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:
			
		

> NikkiQ your color is beautiful. It looks so healthy. Are you going to add a rinse to make it redder? What color did you use?



Thanks Seamonster! I used a burgundy color by Silk Elements. I wonder what rinse I could use to make it redder. Any suggestions?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

*double post*

My bad


----------



## TheNDofUO

Fyne. Straight after my relxer. It will calm down. i just want to keep as much of my hair as possible.


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ I don't know what rinse would work best, but I hear a lot of talk about Loreal semi permanent color. There must be a lot of good ones, since red fades so fast.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll have to do my research on a good rinse and maybe wait another week before dying it again

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Fyne

I have an urge to color my hair but im sooooo scared of breakage and setback city! I might do a semi permanent on relaxer day, can anyone talk me out of it?!! LOLOL

TheNDofUO Not sure if you tried a mid-step protein treatment while you relaxed, before I tried this my hair didnt feel great after a relaxer: rough, dry, stripped, dull and tangle city. 

I got this from the relaxer thread: Relax, rinse throughly, medium protein (Aphogee 2 min), neutralize, rinse and style.

Immediately after the protein treatment my hair felt 'normal' and silky.


----------



## Lurkee

How did you Seamonster take the picture of the hair in front? When I face forward my hair is shorter than when I look to the side. Which is the correct way of showing the front pics? I want to length check this weekend after my touch up. 

TIA


----------



## HauteHippie

Dear Fyne,

I may not be able to talk you out of dying your hair with a semi-permanent color... but I can try.

I did it and my hair fell out. The end.

I kid, I kid. But just kinda. Seriously, though, my hair was the best it'd ever felt. Hairvana. I did a bleach shampoo/conditioner and it still felt good (looked caraaaazy). I dyed it with semi permanent... and it just broke and shed all over the place despite deep conditioning and using reconstructors. Giovanni's hard protein, ORS and aloe tea rinses are probably what saved my hair, but those 2 weeks of shedding and breakage set me back. It wasn't worth it. :-(


----------



## jprayze

Ok...last time I posted, I was little frustrated at the lack of growth.  So then I decided to take a break from heat and I'm really loving the twistout I did last night!  I think I can wear this a while.

Prepooed with CD's Lisa's Hair Elixir, used a dandruff shampoo I need to use up, used the CD's Black Vanilla Leave in, and used a little Wet N Wavy Curl Creme for the twists.  (I'm trying to use up all the products I have!)


----------



## NikkiQ

One of the ladies in my building that does hair suggested Jazzy as a good rinse to you and she said I don't have to wait to dye it. Woohoo!!! I might do it this weekend.


----------



## Seamonster

I use to use jazzy as a teenager . It works well and doesn't damage your hair. It acts like a light protein, by coating the hair and adding shine. That might really help. Lol, I didn't know that was still around.


----------



## Seamonster

jprayze it looks really cute. Girl, I like that houndstooth. We can't get that at the beach.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> One of the ladies in my building that does hair suggested Jazzy as a good rinse to you and she said I don't have to wait to dye it. Woohoo!!! I might do it this weekend.



I like Jazzy!  you don't have to wait with rinse.  the color just sits on top.  it really doesn't deposit into the hair.  only if you lifted or bleached your hair, then the color would absorb into the strands.

my roller set is still holding up, even though it was windy like crazy yesterday.  there were several tornados going.  since i am really trying to disturb my style, i have been using a leave-in daily moisturizer spray.  i just lightly mist my hair and use my oil sheen afterwards.  my hair is really soft.  i need to make sure i remember what i used after my wash.

after i rinsed out the conditioner and detangled, i applied my liquid leave-in
a creamy leave-in
fantasia ic heat protectant serum
setting lotion

while i was setting my hair, i put several drops of Argan Oil in my spray water bottle to rewet my hair with.

after my set dried, i took the rollers down and sprayed my hair with oil sheen.  i put a little pomade on some of the curls to avoid frizz.

this is what my stylist used to do to my hair back several years ago, and my hair was extremely healthy and was growing quite nicely.  

  i just sleep pretty.  i don't wear a bonnet.  my curls will get smashed.  i would need to find one that you can adjust up top.  i am still doing research on my streamer.


----------



## pookaloo83

Makes a note to pick up some jazzy.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^What color you thinking about gettin pookaloo83?


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^What color you thinking about gettin @pookaloo83?




An auburn type shade. I like the look of the dark roots and lighter ends.


----------



## bajandoc86

All this talk about colouring.....hmmph. I've been itching to put a dark red/burgundy rinse in my hair. Why are ppl suggesting my skin colour is 'too dark' for a red rinse??


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> All this talk about colouring.....hmmph. I've been itching to put a dark red/burgundy rinse in my hair. Why are ppl suggesting my skin colour is 'too dark' for a red rinse??



They tell a lie!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

I think people turn their brains off when it come to certain hair opinions with some of the things they say. Now if you were going super bleach blonde, then MAYBE I'd have to tell you to slow your roll and think about it. But red on your skin tone would be AWESOME!


----------



## lovely_locks

sweet_silvia88 said:


> lovely_locks
> 
> 
> 
> wishing you happy growth then  will you wait for it to grow back and relax or go Natural?



I am going to stay natural, my hair just does not like relaxer's...plus it makes my psoriasis worse.


----------



## miss stress

I just got my eyebrows waxed and the stupid woman got wax in my hair and straight ripped my hair out of my head along with the hair on my eyebrows. She plugged me yall! Needless to say Im not going back there anytime soon


----------



## Evolving78

i bought my steamer ya'll!  i can't wait!  it should be here next week.  i am going to do my best to wait to wash my hair.  i hope it gets here by tuesday on wash day.  i am going to try for washing my hair once a week.  i got it from ebay.  it is a rollout.  i hope this helps me through my stretch.  i am going to try to stretch until the end of April.

if i stretch that long, i would be able to update at the end of the month  unless i set my hair on big rollers and flat iron the roots.


----------



## Evolving78

miss stress said:


> I just got my eyebrows waxed and the stupid woman got wax in my hair and straight ripped my hair out of my head along with the hair on my eyebrows. She plugged me yall! Needless to say Im not going back there anytime soon



i wish you were close!  that's my specialty!  i love waxing and grooming eyebrows!  i am going to open up a brow bar this year or next.  right now i am just focusing on my kids.  i am going to learn threading too.


----------



## jprayze

Seamonster said:


> @jprayze it looks really cute. Girl, I like that houndstooth. We can't get that at the beach.


 
Thank you!  This is going to be my new style for a while. (I hope!)


----------



## NikkiQ

Soooooo I went to Sally's on my lunch break 

I didn't like the shades of red that Jazzing had so....I bought Manic Panic in Wildfire


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83 I think so too.....

NikkiQ chile, you think that's bad. I've had a nurse at work tell me that I shouldn't wear black scrubs....cause I am already so DARK- skinned. Emphasis on the word dark, with an accompanying


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

here are a couple of pics of my hair in a wash and go. The first and second set of pics I used the same thing giovanni direct leave in and sealed with avocado butter. 










The first set of pics were taken the beg of dec.








The second set march first.
The difference a few months make.


----------



## Fyne

HauteHippie Thank you I needed this.... I dont need semi permanent right now especially after a relaxer..... I may need a rinse instead *runs and hides*

BronxJazzy Progress


----------



## NikkiQ

Here's the color ladies. I'm super excited to use it this weekend!

View attachment 2012-03-01 14.07.31.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Seamonster

Lurkee said:


> How did you Seamonster take the picture of the hair in front? When I face forward my hair is shorter than when I look to the side. Which is the correct way of showing the front pics? I want to length check this weekend after my touch up.
> 
> TIA



I did it by turning my head to the side on damp hair.  Can't wait until my hair gets long enough for me to grab from behind

NikkiQ that manic panic in wildfire looks way better than Jazz. Those colors are amazing. Excited to see how it turns out! I love color.

BronxJazzy great wash n go


----------



## bibs

Checking in. I had my hair blown out and straightened at the salon last weekend. I said I wouldn't ever again because I got heat damage that way in the spring, but I shared my concerns with the stylist and she took precautions. It's already starting to revert back (Seattle rain, ugh!). Any way she did a great job and evened out the back and framed my face in the front, so I lost a good inch, but it was worth it for me to have healthy ends again. I haven't had a haircut in awhile so I'm really feeling myself, 

Are we supposed to wait until check in day to post our updates?


----------



## NikkiQ

bibs said:
			
		

> Checking in. I had my hair blown out and straightened at the salon last weekend. I said I wouldn't ever again because I got heat damage that way in the spring, but I shared my concerns with the stylist and she took precautions. It's already starting to revert back (Seattle rain, ugh!). Any way she did a great job and evened out the back and framed my face in the front, so I lost a good inch, but it was worth it for me to have healthy ends again. I haven't had a haircut in awhile so I'm really feeling myself,
> 
> Are we supposed to wait until check in day to post our updates?



Wait as long as you want. As long as you have an update on or around the check in dates,we'll be happy. You know we like seeing our sisters and their progress  

On my way to see Mary J and Gavin Degraw with the DH. Here's my puff. Love it! 

View attachment 2012-03-01 18.55.27.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## SavannahNatural

Sharing my bun from the last blow out, I thought it looked so plump 


Sorry, I have no idea why the first two are sideways!


----------



## lamaria211

i too was in Sallys this week and i picked up some KeraPro Restorative treatment, KeraPro Restorative Conditioner, and some Hair One Hair Cleanser and Conditioner


----------



## livinthevida

shortdub78 said:


> I like Jazzy!  you don't have to wait with rinse.  the color just sits on top.  it really doesn't deposit into the hair.  only if you lifted or bleached your hair, then the color would absorb into the strands.
> 
> my roller set is still holding up, even though it was windy like crazy yesterday.  there were several tornados going.  since i am really trying to disturb my style, i have been using a leave-in daily moisturizer spray.  i just lightly mist my hair and use my oil sheen afterwards.  my hair is really soft.  i need to make sure i remember what i used after my wash.
> 
> after i rinsed out the conditioner and detangled, i applied my liquid leave-in
> a creamy leave-in
> fantasia ic heat protectant serum
> setting lotion
> 
> while i was setting my hair, i put several drops of Argan Oil in my spray water bottle to rewet my hair with.
> 
> after my set dried, i took the rollers down and sprayed my hair with oil sheen.  i put a little pomade on some of the curls to avoid frizz.
> 
> this is what my stylist used to do to my hair back several years ago, and my hair was extremely healthy and was growing quite nicely.
> 
> i just sleep pretty.  i don't wear a bonnet.  my curls will get smashed.  i would need to find one that you can adjust up top.  i am still doing research on my streamer.


LOL shortdub78! to your quote here in bold:

*"i just sleep pretty."* don't we all wish we could _just sleep_ and not think about the pretty part! Kudos all the ladies who can sleep well and still look pretty while doing it! Me I just roller set and hit the sack I think about perfection of these curls in the morning


----------



## bajandoc86

So....I confess, I did a mini pseudo length check. Only a little one. *phew*


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Wait as long as you want. As long as you have an update on or around the check in dates,we'll be happy. You know we like seeing our sisters and their progress
> 
> On my way to see Mary J and Gavin Degraw with the DH. Here's my puff. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 139543
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
That is a big, juicy puff. 

I'm going to need a puff transplant cuz mine looks anemic.


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> i too was in Sallys this week and i picked up some KeraPro Restorative treatment, KeraPro Restorative Conditioner, and some Hair One Hair Cleanser and Conditioner


Congratulations lamaria211 

I just read your baby's timeline with  9 days to go - WOW! 
"Baby's head is probably covered in an inch or so of hair." Amazing here you are on this healthy hair journey and your baby is starting to grow hair  Wishing you an easy and fun delivery in just 9 days


----------



## Seamonster

wow, I love that color! It looked darker when it was in a bun. I love bright red hair color!


----------



## pookaloo83

@[email protected] said:
			
		

> Sharing my bun from the last blow out, I thought it looked so plump
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea why the first two are sideways!



You're the first person I've seen to take pics with their iPad! Lol cute.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Woo hoo made it to march.  keeping my fingers crossed I can keep my braid install in for the month of March.


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Wait as long as you want. As long as you have an update on or around the check in dates,we'll be happy. You know we like seeing our sisters and their progress
> 
> On my way to see Mary J and Gavin Degraw with the DH. Here's my puff. Love it!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Love this color on you. That's already a nice red. Wonder what the manic panics gonna make it turn out to be! Ronald mcdonaldish? Lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Evolving78

livinthevida

i am a robot anyway! i have mastered sleeping with the pillow propped under my chin or having the side of my face rest on my arm!   i used to rock a pixie cut and wanted to preserve my style since i was 12 years old!  



livinthevida said:


> LOL shortdub78! to your quote here in bold:
> 
> *"i just sleep pretty."* don't we all wish we could _just sleep_ and not think about the pretty part! Kudos all the ladies who can sleep well and still look pretty while doing it! Me I just roller set and hit the sack I think about perfection of these curls in the morning


----------



## bibs

Here's the cut. I couldn't wait  She got a little scissor happy when I asked her to frame the front, but over all I'm happy. I'm glad I didn't go shorter like I'd originally wanted to. I think I'm going to leave it straight another few days then give myself a good protein treatment followed by a dc and twist it up until my next install at the end of the month.


----------



## Fyne

bibs Your hair looks very healthy 

@[email protected] I like your bun - how do you do your buns?


----------



## kristaa.10

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i bought my steamer ya'll!  i can't wait!  it should be here next week.  i am going to do my best to wait to wash my hair.  i hope it gets here by tuesday on wash day.  i am going to try for washing my hair once a week.  i got it from ebay.  it is a rollout.  i hope this helps me through my stretch.  i am going to try to stretch until the end of April.
> 
> if i stretch that long, i would be able to update at the end of the month  unless i set my hair on big rollers and flat iron the roots.



Why are we twins? I just bought my steamer from ebay too


----------



## Evolving78

kristaa.10 said:


> Why are we twins? I just bought my steamer from ebay too



yay!   yeah i finally broke down and bought one.  before i just thought it was a waste.


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> Love this color on you. That's already a nice red. Wonder what the manic panics gonna make it turn out to be! Ronald mcdonaldish? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 
Ronald McDonald? Geez...idk about that one . It'll only come out that bright on bleached hair. It won't be that bright on me. It will take my hair really red,but not quite Rihanna red lol. My hair has been orange before so bright red won't scare me too much.


----------



## Poutchi

Oh wow NikkiQ... U re sure if you re hair is stretched it won't reach APL? You have a beautiful puff 
I am getting serious on my vitamins... I can t find biotin in drugstores... Is it normal? does it have to come from online?


----------



## newnyer

Finished my old trusty One-a-Day multi-vits so while @ Target bought a Target "Teen for Her Advanced" multi. The reason I'm taking a "teen" vit: has my other daily vit needs plus 300 mcg of biotin. I needed the extra B12 & Vitamin D, too. I haven't seen the sun in so long I'm sure it's one of the reasons I always feel tired.  Still plan on taking the few nioxin pills I have left but let's see if these make a diifference, too.


----------



## NikkiQ

Poutchi said:


> Oh wow NikkiQ... U re sure if you re hair is stretched it won't reach APL? You have a beautiful puff
> I am getting serious on my vitamins... I can t find biotin in drugstores... Is it normal? does it have to come from online?


 
Lol thanks!! I'm not quite there yet. According to DH, I'm still 2-3" from APL.


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Ronald McDonald? Geez...idk about that one . It'll only come out that bright on bleached hair. It won't be that bright on me. It will take my hair really red,but not quite Rihanna red lol. My hair has been orange before so bright red won't scare me too much.



I forgot I wrote that last night! Lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

I like these shades of red


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> I like these shades of red




i love that color!  i had something like that years ago.  i had raspberry highlights too back in 2004.


----------



## Evolving78

do ya'll ever lurk in the shoulder length challenge?  i barely go in the BSL challenge thread. i feel like an outsider sometimes, but i know i will get there this year!  i am just rambling and talking crazy right now! 

i need to buy some oils.  i pretty much ran out.  i am going to get jojoba, avocado, and coconut.  i wanna put this in an applicator bottle and use it for my new growth and to oil my scalp.  i used to do that too and used those oils for a hot oil treatment before i went to the salon.  i would put the put oils in and sit under the dryer at the shop for 15-30mins before my stylist would wash me.  i didn't know i was doing a pre-poo at the time.  it just sounded like a good thing to do!


----------



## NikkiQ

I have lurked in the latest SL challenge to see how the ladies in there are doing. As far as BSL...not so much  I don't feel like I belong anywhere NEAR that challenge yet.


----------



## Curlygirly9

Current length- Sorry for the blurriness and angle I used my phone. I'll post a better pic later with my camera.


----------



## Seamonster

Curlygirly9 You are right there. You will be swagging for the march checkin.


----------



## Curlygirly9

Seamonster said:


> Curlygirly9 You are right there. You will be swagging for the march checkin.



 I hope so. It seems like it's been stuck in the same spot, but maybe that's because I keep checking all the time.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Fyne said:
			
		

> bibs Your hair looks very healthy
> 
> @[email protected] I like your bun - how do you do your buns?



Nothing fancy! I use the silicon ponytail holders they make now. I fan my pony out like I'm going to use a donut but instead tuck my ends in and bobby pin in place.  Being military I'm used to them being a little tighter but I used maybe three bobby pins and it held for two days straight plus a workout!


----------



## SavannahNatural

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I like these shades of red



Me too! I wanted to try red, but was afraid to dye my hair.  I haven't since the BC and just wasn't sure it would look okay. I guess I could try a Demi and see what happens!


----------



## SavannahNatural

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> do ya'll ever lurk in the shoulder length challenge?  i barely go in the BSL challenge thread. i feel like an outsider sometimes, but i know i will get there this year!  i am just rambling and talking crazy right now!



I've gone in to wish the challengers luck, but not much more than that. I want to be good and long into APL before I peek into the BSL threads!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=202140 said:
			
		

> Poutchi[/USER];15398771]Oh wow NikkiQ... U re sure if you re hair is stretched it won't reach APL? You have a beautiful puff
> I am getting serious on my vitamins... I can t find biotin in drugstores... Is it normal? does it have to come from online?


 
If you have a grocery store that has a pharmacy check there or Target or Walmart. I bought biotin from my local Kroger's.


----------



## TruMe

NikkiQ said:


> I like these shades of red



I like those colors too.  I had something like those years ago and my husband just said  Oh well, it was fun while it lasted 

Curlygirly9 - You really are just about there.  Maybe the end of this month or next?  Oh and btw, LOVE you siggy


----------



## Curlygirly9

TruMe said:


> Curlygirly9 - You really are just about there.  Maybe the end of this month or next?  Oh and btw, LOVE you siggy



Thanks it was taken when I was natural. I need to update it


----------



## kupenda

I'm trying sooooo hard to not cut my hair. But the damage is increasing. So I'm getting a trim this week for my bday. I hope the damage isn't as bad as I think it is

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

getting the hair dyed this evening. I decided that I'm gonna have my friend blow it out for me (on a low setting) and I'm gonna put in some chunky twists for a twist out this weekend. I gotta show off the red in all it's glory.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Fyne I used the protein reconstruter that came in the box as a mid step. I used ORS HAir MAyo after...


----------



## faithVA

kupenda said:


> I'm trying sooooo hard to not cut my hair. But the damage is increasing. So I'm getting a trim this week for my bday. I hope the damage isn't as bad as I think it is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I hope it isn't either and that the trim will help.


----------



## miss stress

So does anyone use those plastic ponytail holders? If so do they bond and stick to your hair cause I used em' on dd and thats wht happend and Im not sure how to get them out


----------



## SavannahNatural

miss stress said:
			
		

> So does anyone use those plastic ponytail holders? If so do they bond and stick to your hair cause I used em' on dd and thats wht happend and Im not sure how to get them out



Plastic? Can you share a picture?


----------



## longhairdreaming

I took out my yarn braids, did my henna treatment and dc...my hair feels so strong. I tried the tension method for blow drying my hair and I'm sold on it . Anyway here's my results of my low heat flat iron.

Seamonster-thanks for letting me know . I edited the pic. Hope it works now


----------



## faithVA

@[email protected] said:


> Plastic? Can you share a picture?


 
I was thinking the same thing. Not sure how plastic would bond to the hair unless it was exposed to excessive heat and it melted.

Otherwise it seems like  coating it with oil may help to remove it. If you can see parts of it, then maybe you can cut small sections of it and start pulling the small sections out. 

Not sure, just guessing at this point.


----------



## pookaloo83

When ate we to do length checks?

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Seamonster

longhairdreaming I clicked on the picture, and couldn't get a larger one to come up

Wow, I think I might try a red rinse, semi permenent, cinnamen and honey or something for the year end reveal. That would be fun, lol. I am going to look into it. Seems like everyone hennas, but I don't think I am ready for that. Anyone used cinnamon and honey,  any other natural means and kept healthy hair? If so how did you do it?


----------



## lilyofthenile

Checking in - not very sure if I should redo my yarn braids bit by bit or just leave it until April but that would be three months... I don't think I would want to take the risk but school is so busy for me =/ 

Did a scalp massage tonight with JBCO Pimento Growth Oil.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

finally feeling better so know i can give my hair some tlc. it deserves it for not becoming a hot tangled mess from being in a pony puff for six days.


----------



## coolsista-paris

LuvlyRain3 : wow your hair has great progress! i realized that my hairs loves baggying too (ive been doing it under my wigs)


----------



## newnyer

Think I may do a henna treatment this weekend. I loved the reddish tone the other treatments gave me, but want to darken my hair because (1) I plan to wear a weave soon and don't feel like experimenting w/ the weave color to match my leave out. (2) Everybody keeps saying darker colors can give the illusion of thickness- well I need any help I can get!  

So I'm thinking of going out to buy cocoa powder and amla oil to put in my henna mix. Maybe that will make it dark enough. I think I'm too lazy to do an indigo treatment after that henna process.


----------



## coolsista-paris

shortdub78 : i did look into the shoulder length challenge just to see, maybe how i was for months, stuck at that length)...i do go into the bsl (i should more as i hit apl already BUT.....i stayed stuck for long with slow progress so im having trouble beleiving that my hair can ever reach bsl this year......
although, im doing my best ! 

NikkiQ: your color is HOT! i used to do auburn all the time when i was relaxed...i loved it. it never damaged my hair (it was those 1 use paquets you buy in stores in london)..."boots" was the store.
 where i work its impossible to do anything to your hair so i just stay stuck at my old boring hairstyles....annoying me.let me just stick to ps. and wait to get another job in a few months, i hate that place


----------



## LuvlyRain3

thanks coolsista-paris. i dont really baggy much anymore. not too sure why i stopped.


----------



## coolsista-paris

LuvlyRain3 said:


> thanks @coolsista-paris. i dont really baggy much anymore. not too sure why i stopped.


 
well, whatever your doing seems like its working great


----------



## lamaria211

So i shold be going ino labor soon and i was worried about my doc making me take my wig off and having to be seen in public in my celies so i went ahead a blow dried my hair for th firt time in almost a year it came out so beautiful (not that straight) but very sof and healthy looking that i  treated myself to 120$ worth of KeraStase products they should arrive by wednesday sorry i didnt take pics myself but my sister did as soon as i can get her to send them to me ill post


----------



## SavannahNatural

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> So i shold be going ino labor soon and i was worried about my doc making me take my wig off and having to be seen in public in my celies so i went ahead a blow dried my hair for th firt time in almost a year it came out so beautiful (not that straight) but very sof and healthy looking that i  treated myself to 120$ worth of KeraStase products they should arrive by wednesday sorry i didnt take pics myself but my sister did as soon as i can get her to send them to me ill post



I love that you are about to give life and you are checking in here with us!  Just be sure to cover your pillowcase with a satin one and if you are having a C-Section and they place that nylon/paper cap on you slip a satin bonnet on before they do !


----------



## Seamonster

@[email protected] said:


> I love that you are about to give life and you are checking in here with us!  Just be sure to cover your pillowcase with a satin one and if you are having a C-Section and they place that nylon/paper cap on you slip a satin bonnet on before they do !



 You will be the prettiest mom in labor.


----------



## Evolving78

good luck with your labor and delivery!


----------



## Fyne

shortdub78 said:


> good luck with your labor and delivery!



Co-signing! @lamaria211

TheNDofUO Sounds like a bit too much protein? I usually follow the mid step protein with a moisture dc, then 1 week post neutralise again... but soo glad its getting under control there shouldnt be lasting damage.

@@[email protected] Im gonna try this I need simple buns

@NikkiQ Your not helping me keep away from coloring my hair today your hair color and those lovely shades of red  

P.S Its relaxer day for me today 26 weeks stretch over! 

I lurk in the SL thread all the time, I was there last year when APL looked like BSL thread does right now - untouchable LOOL


----------



## GIJane

I haven't went to the SL thread but I am in the BSL challenge so I visit the thread quite often. I am hoping to APL by Mar-Apr and BSL by Dec.


----------



## Lurkee

** Early Update Pictures **

Sorry guys for the early update but I have stopped flat ironing and length checks will be done on relaxer day. 

I know my ends are thin but I hope to stay at APL for a long time even after grazing. I will let all my layers catch up and trim the thin ends. This would probably take till Dec 2013 but who is in a hurry? 

Left is Today (Mar 3) Right is Jan 1st






Front Picture


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee
i think your ends are fine, you may need to just dust them.  it's like my hair grows in levels/layers.  first level it grows out thin showing length, but the next cycle, it grows in full not really showing length.  so hope this makes sense.  i trim my hair often and dust too.

Fyne
how were you able to stretch for 26 weeks?  i have a hard time making it to 8 weeks.  my new growth is so coily.  the difference between the two textures is crazy! (natural vs relaxed)


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:


> @Lurkee
> i think your ends are fine, you may need to just dust them. it's like my hair grows in levels/layers. first level it grows out thin showing length, but the next cycle, it grows in full not really showing length. so hope this makes sense. i trim my hair often and dust too.


 
That makes a lot of sense. I could use a lot of thicknes


----------



## Fyne

shortdub78 said:


> @Lurkee
> i think your ends are fine, you may need to just dust them.  it's like my hair grows in levels/layers.  first level it grows out thin showing length, but the next cycle, it grows in full not really showing length.  so hope this makes sense.  i trim my hair often and dust too.
> 
> @Fyne
> how were you able to stretch for 26 weeks?  i have a hard time making it to 8 weeks.  my new growth is so coily.  the difference between the two textures is crazy! (natural vs relaxed)



Girl... Im still shocked, I surprised myself  
I did it quite slow 1st stretch was 8 weeks, 2nd: 12weeks, 3rd: 16weeks and this time 26weeks. I have really tiny corkscrews of texture in the front and z pattern coils in the back.

I did bantu knots on wet hair, then bunned the next day OR bantu knots then styled out the curls- repeat. (I cant air dry without tension)



Fyne said:


> Checking in 26 weeks next Sat + touch up day.
> 
> Things that helped:
> 
> Keeping up with the moisture/protein balance
> Never letting the NG get dry/crunchy (pre poo/oil rinse)
> Giving myself plenty of time - things took longer i.e - detangling/washing
> Some  products stopped working as well/hair didnt respond to like before (I  altered my regimen week 17+ more moisture less manipulation was needed) cowashing x2 weekly + s-curl
> The deeper the stretch the more moisture, less manipulation, more patience and care needed



I basically did  this ^^^^ and when the going got too tough I did a dominican blowout @ home 1-2x monthly so that I can feel my scalp again LOL (results in my dp)

Dominican Blowout @ Home http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-t-Fok6Cv0&feature=related

Lurkee I agree with shortdub dusting may be all you need right now your hair looks so healthy.


----------



## miss stress

@[email protected] said:


> Plastic? Can you share a picture?


 

Theese goody elastic bands look like they melted and got stuck in her hair I had them in for a week at the base of her individual braids cause yesterday I wanted her to rock a braid out for school it took me like an hr to take down like 24 braids and she still lost alot of hair and had flyaways because of the breakage but she still looked soooooo cute! On to the pics

But yeah, those things suck and I will NEVER use them again, back to rubber bands


----------



## pookaloo83

miss stress said:
			
		

> Theese goody elastic bands look like they melted and got stuck in her hair I had them in for a week at the base of her individual braids cause yesterday I wanted her to rock a braid out for school it took me like an hr to take down like 24 braids and she still lost alot of hair and had flyaways because of the breakage but she still looked soooooo cute! On to the pics
> 
> But yeah, those things suck and I will NEVER use them again, back to rubber bands



Your daughter is beautiful and that hair!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## SavannahNatural

miss stress said:
			
		

> Theese goody elastic bands look like they melted and got stuck in her hair I had them in for a week at the base of her individual braids cause yesterday I wanted her to rock a braid out for school it took me like an hr to take down like 24 braids and she still lost alot of hair and had flyaways because of the breakage but she still looked soooooo cute! On to the pics
> 
> But yeah, those things suck and I will NEVER use them again, back to rubber bands



Ohhh. Okay.  I've used those elastics before and although I haven't experienced the melting I do know that if they're stretched too much or if they remain in the hair for a long time then they do tend to snap in multiple places (like rubber ends do), but I've used them rarely and mostly on my dog .

But your daughter is a cutie and that hair is so lush!! Good job mama!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

I saw those bands in the store and thought they looked a little flimsy, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## newnyer

So I have been majorly indecisive this morning about my hair. Took some henna gloss out the freezer to thaw out but then worried that it might be too old so ran to the local indian grocery store & bought some amla oil (want it darker), and nupur henna.  When I got home realized I already had 2 packs of Jamila in my stash (dam% PJism!). Anyway said forget it & decided to use the old henna gloss anyway. Added amla and cocoa powder in hopes that it will darken my hair a bit. Wish me luck!


----------



## NikkiQ

Its been a long hair day ladies!! Dyed my hair this morning, let it air dry 90% off the way, blew it out on a low setting, hit it with the flat iron a little and threw in some bantu knots. I'll post pics after I take them down

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## esi.adokowa

Here's my bun!
I'll be bunning til I relax at the end of march. :]]


----------



## newnyer

^^^ Nice! Looks so thick & juicy!


----------



## coolsista-paris

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> Here's my bun!
> I'll be bunning til I relax at the end of march. :]]



Beautifil ! How do you bun like that? Ive always told myself my hair isnt long enough. Ive reached Apl but never made à bun like this


----------



## esi.adokowa

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> Beautifil ! How do you bun like that? Ive always told myself my hair isnt long enough. Ive reached Apl but never made à bun like this



It's pretty easy, but kind of hard to explain. I can make a YouTube tutorial if you like?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

esi.adokowa said:


> It's pretty easy, but kind of hard to explain. I can make a YouTube tutorial if you like?


 Please do. Your bun is gorg.


----------



## LadyRaider

After my March trim. Apl for me is at the six line on the shirt. I am pretty strongly at the five line now.


----------



## lilyofthenile

I prepoo-ed with Hairveda Vatika Frost DC'd with SheaMoisture AntiBreakage Masque. I also cleansed my scalp using diluted apple cider vinegar. I want to be less harsh on my scalp.


----------



## coolsista-paris

esi.adokowa : yes please do à vidéo


----------



## PaigeJessica

I was bored with my twists yesterday so for a party I sprayed them with water mixed with Lottabody and put them in curlformers. Then I sat under a dryer for 45 minutes. They turned out way nicer than I thought they would. I like using curlformers with my twists more than with my hair when it's out.


----------



## bajandoc86

PaigeJessica Lovely!


----------



## PaigeJessica

Thank you bajandoc86


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

newnyer said:


> ^^^ Nice! Looks so thick & juicy!



newnyer - who is that lady in your avatar and what is her workout routine?


----------



## Poutchi

I have been taking the L cysteine and the vitamin C for about 5 days now... I cannot tell for my hair but i can already see difference in my nails condition... they seem unbreakable and super long compare to last week... hope it s doing the same on the hair side 
I am a day shy of my second year anniversary from my last relaxer... awesome


----------



## newnyer

BEAUTYU2U Lol I have no idea who she is but maybe a fellow cousin will know...I got the pic from a body motivation thread here.  That's my goal body (ONE DAY!).  Heck- I'm even going for that ponytail. Lol


----------



## Aggie

Poutchi said:


> I have been taking* the L cysteine *and the vitamin C for about 5 days now... I cannot tell for my hair but i can already see difference in my nails condition... they seem unbreakable and super long compare to last week... hope it s doing the same on the hair side
> I am a day shy of my second year anniversary from my last relaxer... awesome


 
I ordered the bolded online as well but it has not yet arrived. I can't wait to start taking them. I already have vitamin C.


----------



## Evolving78

my steamer will be here Wed.  i hope it works properly.  i read a few reviews on it and people had some serious problems with it and returned it.  folks were complaining saying it didn't come with instructions, which i think putting it together wrong caused it to malfunction.  i hope i don't have to send it back.


----------



## growbaby

Checking in

Currently sitting with a protein treatment on my head. Relaxer day is next week, and will be ending a 16 week stretch


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

shortdub78- I hope it isn't from LCL Beauty because I had a bad experience with them. My steamer never worked out of the box, no instructions and had to fight (with rude customer service) to get a refund. I finally got my money back through PayPal, thank God! I hope your steamer works well though


----------



## NikkiQ

Well no pics of my bantu knot out b/c it was an epic fail! It didn't dry in time for my girls night out so I rocked a funky ponytail and fro'd out bangs. I have a side profile shot on my phone. I'll get on from my phone and post it for you guys in a bit. I'm loving the red color even though it's not as light as I want it to be.


----------



## newnyer

Well I kind of had a fail this weekend, too. LOL. I did a henna treatment & called my self making my hair darker by putting cocoa powder & amla oil in the mix. Well- it sure did make it darker...now it has a burgandy reddish tint versus my normal dark auburn henna'd hair.  Ok, ok bright side is that the henna is still good for my hair & I actually do like the color for the time being. Lol. Hell maybe I'll just get a dark brown or black rinse & call it a day.


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay ladies...my phone wouldn't let me upload from there so sorry if they're small. 

and PLEASE don't laugh at my sad little bun. I was just showing my friend that my hair isn't long enough to do a decent bun


----------



## pookaloo83

It's cute Nikki. And you're right, it didn't  get that much redder.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## coolsista-paris

I shampooed.today. Conditionned +oil rinse...then blow.dried .i lost à bit more hair that.last time exept for the section where s curl gel was added .know what to do next time+ not pull so hard.i use tension method but dont.want it that straight as i put it up.i had fun.acting stupid shaking my hair around and enjoying before putting back my.wig for.3 weeks ...or 4.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Sweet NikkiQ !


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ Love your color! And ooooh I want a specific tat behind my ear but can't w/ my job. #pout


----------



## Fyne

Beautiful ladies and hair  coolsista-paris NikkiQ


----------



## coolsista-paris

Fyne said:
			
		

> Beautiful ladies and hair  coolsista-paris NikkiQ



Oh thank you fyne . Ive been lazy for long after giving birth and still.got à few kilos to lose so as i cant fit in the jeans i LOVE i just got lazy on everything! BUT....Im.now making efforts on all that but have become obsessed on hair !!!


----------



## Fyne

^^^ I hear you on that. All I seem to care about is my hair. I am trying to make this journey into a mind,body and soul one but its hard. I'm trying to make healthier choices food wise and step up my workout plan  as summer is around the corner loool


----------



## PaigeJessica

Bunning today. I really need to wash my hair tonight, my scalp is not happy.


----------



## faithVA

You ladies have been busy this weekend as usual. So much pretty hair and pretty styles going on.


----------



## Kerryann

think im going to stop oiling scalp because i started bikram yoga again today and a wet head is nasty with oils


----------



## skraprchik

PaigeJessica said:
			
		

> Bunning today. I really need to wash my hair tonight, my scalp is not happy.



Your bun looks good!  I wish mine were as full.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Fyne said:
			
		

> ^^^ I hear you on that. All I seem to care about is my hair. I am trying to make this journey into a mind,body and soul one but its hard. I'm trying to make healthier choices food wise and step up my workout plan  as summer is around the corner loool



Me too! Shaping the body back...i have become à healthy eater since pregnancy ...but i also choose food thats gonna benefit my hair.  obsession !!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm bun jealous right now!


----------



## coolsista-paris

PaigeJessica: nice full bun . I need more application ..


----------



## kittenz

:Hiya: ladies!! Beautiful color @NikkiQ and your blowout is so pretty @coolsista-paris

ETA: PaigeJessica that bun is very pretty 

Here are some recent pics. My hair appears to have lots of different textures. I love most of them, lol

some of the loose hair in the front was finger coiled to hide the lack of curl


----------



## Evolving78

nothing much going on.  i will be washing when my steamer gets here.  i got my steamer from ebay.  salonsupplystore.  i am going to call them to see if someone can walk me though putting the steamer together.  i have dealt with plenty of facial steamers in my line of business, so hopefully that knowledge will come in handy.  i am going to be pissed if that thing doesn't work!


----------



## pookaloo83

A twist out today. My hair feels dry do I think I may wash and dc. Depending ohow I feel. Tummy is acting up.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## PaigeJessica

Thanks ladies 



			
				coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> PaigeJessica: nice full bun . I need more application ..



coolsista-paris
This is my first time wearing a cinnabun out of the house. I tried before but it was an epic fail. My hair is too thick when not in twists and it would not stay pinned down in a bun. I'm finding I'm able to do a lot of fun styles in twists that look awful otherwise.


----------



## esi.adokowa

I'm sitting in Starbucks thinking about hair (what else is new?). I've decided to do a corrective on my ends when I get home. 
I left them for the last year because they looked cute with the ends all curly in a banana clip. 
However, my hair's too long to wear a banana clip the way I like it. So I'll do a corrective and roller set tonight, and then make that video of my bun.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Ive decided to wait until my nappiversary to trim again. that way i can have fresh wash n gos for the summer. until then i will just continue to baby my ends and keep my hair stretched. my ends look decent and i just want to keep them that way.


----------



## HauteHippie

Today is relaxer day for me, I'm at Dominican Expressions. I usually feel like I look like a wet rat when I initially get my relaxer, so I might wait til closer to the 31st to post update pics.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm almost tempted to put in a set of twists for a twist out this weekend, but I'm uber lazy right now


----------



## diadall

I made an appt for braids on March 19. Hopefully it will get me to APL.


----------



## pookaloo83

Forced myself to get up and wash and dc my hair. Now I hit but in 4 big plaits to airdry a bit then put the in my trusty dusty twists for bed.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Seamonster

Wow, I went away for a day and hair Santa came to the APL thread and left all this pretty thick hair! You all are really encouraging me on my hair journey, I am going to try some of these styles.

LadyRaider nice thick hair PaigeJessica pretty style and nice thick bun NikkiQ love that red coolsista-paris great blow out kittenz lovely style


----------



## SavannahNatural

kittenz said:
			
		

> :Hiya: ladies!! Beautiful color @NikkiQ and your blowout is so pretty @coolsista-paris
> 
> ETA: PaigeJessica that bun is very pretty
> 
> Here are some recent pics. My hair appears to have lots of different textures. I love most of them, lol
> 
> some of the loose hair in the front was finger coiled to hide the lack of curl



I wish I could finger coil my looser texture.  I've tried and feel like all it does is laugh at me and say, "Honey, please... You know we don't do that!". Lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

i am being lazy this week and i am going to roll my hair on big rollers. so i will just be bunning for the rest of the week with that set.  i decided to not wait until my steamer came and pre poo my hair for tomorrow/today.  my hair was crying for it.  i am going to buy that mizani night treatment stuff and see if it really works to stop breakage.


----------



## sweet_silvia88

PaigeJessica

how many months natural are you and how long did you transitioned pleazz! your bun is looking good!


----------



## pookaloo83

Having a bad hair day today

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## esi.adokowa

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Having a bad hair day today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



:hug: hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## lilyofthenile

I've been inspecting my hair strands (still in yarn braids but after a while my hair just starts to reject it LOL) anyways, I found some knots (which I kind of expected) and split ends, not crazily many, but a few that I think I may have missed at my last trim or just obtained since the trim. Now I'm going to baggy more often, I still moisturise and seal daily. =/


----------



## Evolving78

KumakoXsd said:


> I've been inspecting my hair strands (still in yarn braids but after a while my hair just starts to reject it LOL) anyways, I found some knots (which I kind of expected) and split ends, not crazily many, but a few that I think I may have missed at my last trim or just obtained since the trim. Now I'm going to baggy more often, I still moisturise and seal daily. =/



that Mane and Tail is the truth for getting knots out!  i had a few last night.  worked like a charm.  i wish i would have had this product when i was natural.

i got the Mizani H2o Intense Strengthing Night Time Treatment. (man, that's a name!)  so i will use it tonight to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## lamaria211

i moisturized with HE touchably smooth split end mender and sealed with wild growth oil last night


----------



## kupenda

Yesterday I stood in the mirror and said out loud "I am scissor happy. It is out of control. I WILL change". And then tucked my scissors away. I feel like I would have so much more progress if I wasn't snip snipping all the time. It's just such a good feeling! However, I reminded myself that APL would feel even better than the temporary enjoyment I get from snipping away my ends. 

And I saw a wig at my local BSS. $40. I'm getting it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lurkee

I am feeling hair-anorexic after seeing this post on againstallodds 's blog. How can this be just APL?? It is so fabulous and thick and lovely. Even if I reach that length, I don't think my hair would ever look like that. wahhhhh. erplexed







Is it OK to post pictures of people's hair in posts? I am only using it to make a point, please let me know if this is frowned upon. I do not intend to offend


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Okay ladies...my phone wouldn't let me upload from there so sorry if they're small.
> 
> and PLEASE don't laugh at my sad little bun. I was just showing my friend that my hair isn't long enough to do a decent bun


NikkiQ the color looks good and the bun has cute curls! No worries we're not laughing just happy you rocked that bun afterall!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks livinthevida  I'm diggin the color. I wanna try to stretch it out to get the full effect of the color without using more heat. I may cowash today and put in some twists,but I'm afraid of fading the color out


----------



## lamaria211

@Kunda trash the scissors!!!


----------



## Poutchi

I don't know why I keep thinking about this today... this happened about 3 months ago lol... i guess I still didn t digest it yet... 
I was having lunch with coworkers ( all caucasians) at a food court when this carribean friend of mine ( well I will say i know her) saw me and came up to me saying: What happened to you hair??? You re the black girl I refered to anytime I want to give an example of a black girl who always has nice looking hair ... What happen to it? ( she had this horrified look since she didn t see me since my BC and could not believe I cut off my "nice looking straight hair'.... ) Hmph... That was a total lack of maneurism ( excuse my french!!!) but today i keep having flash backs of that day... I remember me saying I cut it of to take away the relaxed parts and she goes: OMG, you used to have such good hair... i was like : Oh well ... time for a change... 

SMH... Now I need to forget about it


----------



## Evolving78

i got a couple of hair sticks and my beloved Profectiv Oil Sheen!  i love that stuff!  hair junkie til i die!


----------



## Rossy2010

Im dropping out of this challenge ladies.. goodluck to you all


----------



## kupenda

Oh dear. Rossy2010 what's wrong? Plenty of times I thought I had to drop out. Is it something we can help you fix? The ladies are so helpful here. Very encouraging. 

Got my money. Wrapped up my scissors and will give them to my dad to hide from me. It's about to get serious ladies! Serious question tho. Do you ladies wear your wigs at the gym and stuff??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TheNDofUO

Fyne I've realised my ends are very bad and damaged but im not pepared to cut them. I'm just Bunning, Bunning, bunning


----------



## PaigeJessica

sweet_silvia88 said:
			
		

> PaigeJessica
> 
> how many months natural are you and how long did you transitioned pleazz! your bun is looking good!



sweet_silvia88
Thanks! I was really proud of it. It's really just a puff with the ends tucked though. It'll be two years since my last relaxer this May 15th and I transitioned for three months  Chopped to 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## NikkiQ

Rossy2010 whyyyyyy?????????  what happened???Anything we can help you with? We'd hate to see you go 

SN-I got a live hair up my butt today when I got home. Cowashed, detangled in shower, and proceeded to put in a set of pretty small twists all over in less than 1.5hrs!!!  Go me! That's a pretty big deal for me since I usually take forever. I'm too tickled right now


----------



## diadall

I am so excited about my braid appointment! APL here I come.


----------



## Evolving78

i am sitting under my steamer now!  i am still dealing with this protein overload straw issue.  so i know for sure, i can't use shampoo anymore until this situation is resolved.  i am sitting here with my conditioner mixture now and it is softening up nicely.  steamer is working good so far.  i will keep you ladies posted throughout the month on how it is working.

i really need to be getting ready for my training online, but i had to do something!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks livinthevida  I'm diggin the color. I wanna try to stretch it out to get the full effect of the color without using more heat. I may cowash today and put in some twists,but I'm afraid of fading the color out


NikkiQ how long does the manic panic color last?


----------



## NikkiQ

Its a semi-permanent so I'm guessing after about 5 washes,it'll start to fade,but reds usually leave my hair a really light brown once they fade away so I'm curious to see what it'll look like this time around.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

Rossy2010 said:


> Im dropping out of this challenge ladies.. goodluck to you all


Rossy2010 don't go! Have you reached APL? Anything we can do? I have a very busy schedule and try to check in every now and then when I can. If it's about time we're all in no rush either. Stay on with us and you'll be surprised how far we came together


----------



## Rossy2010

Thanks Girls but the thing is Im not making any progress.. Just did a minichop again coz my hair got so thinned out. If  Im going to make it to APL it could be end of this year or never.. Im just down.. let me concentrate on nursing my hair back to health then probably I might come back..  You are all great  and thank you for the support


----------



## Onhergrind09

I'm slowly but steadily making my way to full APL by my b-day in April.  The back two sections are there and the front two sections are steadily gaining ground.  I heard this quote the other day that was really encouraging.  It essentially stated that if at the end of the day you can look within yourself and say that you did all you could do towards achieving your goal (whatever they may be) then no matter what the outcome you've won.  So ladies, as we do those daily, weekly and monthly things to get us to our goal length (M&S, Dcing, etc.) we've already won


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello Ladies,

I am about 40% done with taking my yarn twists out-hopefully I will be totally done on Friday. I know my hair has grown but I cannot tell a difference from the length I had in January and now. I know I need to pump my breaks but dang ... it's hard on a sista these days.
I found this 4 part series by HairDeLaCreme about making 3/4 wigs (Youtube) and I think I am going to give it a shot as my new PS. I really want to be more active with the GHE, using my growth aid, etc. 

 It would be a plus if I have more access to my scalp for washes- the cleansing alone would improve the integrity of my hair and right now I'm washing every 4-6 weeks ...
On the positive, my hair has not shedded too much since using Lady Panilo's (sp) approach prior to PS. I am going to continue the method whether braiding or wiggin it ... have any of you ladies made your own wig? Is it worth the experiment?


----------



## PeJae

OK I am definitely a late comer, but I'd like to join in. I have not been very active on the forum, but I hope to change that.

~Current hair length
NL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural
~APL goal month
November 
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Wash and condition once a week with Giovanni
Cowash 4 x a week
Apply a MN/MTG mixture to my scale daily
PS with half wigs
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
My change is this new hair mixture MN, MTG and rosemary oil. It smells so strong 
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## LadyRaider

I wish I knew how to do twists. It'd be fun to try to keep them over spring break next week. I guess I could do my own corn rows though. I know how to do that.


----------



## NikkiQ

NaturalfienD said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am about 40% done with taking my yarn twists out-hopefully I will be totally done on Friday. I know my hair has grown but I cannot tell a difference from the length I had in January and now. I know I need to pump my breaks but dang ... it's hard on a sista these days.
> I found this 4 part series by HairDeLaCreme about making 3/4 wigs (Youtube) and I think I am going to give it a shot as my new PS. I really want to be more active with the GHE, using my growth aid, etc.
> 
> It would be a plus if I have more access to my scalp for washes- the cleansing alone would improve the integrity of my hair and right now I'm washing every 4-6 weeks ...
> On the positive, my hair has not shedded too much since using Lady Panilo's (sp) approach prior to PS. I am going to continue the method whether braiding or wiggin it ... *have any of you ladies made your own wig? Is it worth the experiment?*


 
I've attempted to make my own before and didn't have enough hair unfortunately. It was really pretty though. I just wish I had one more pack of hair. I wanted it super thick. Are you going to sew the hair on the cap or glue it on?


----------



## SavannahNatural

LadyRaider said:
			
		

> I wish I knew how to do twists. It'd be fun to try to keep them over spring break next week. I guess I could do my own corn rows though. I know how to do that.



What kind of twists? Mini? I watched Naptural85's tutorial. I never think I can do something and her vids seem to just speak to me!  I'll comeback and post the link.

HTH

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

PeJae said:


> OK I am definitely a late comer, but I'd like to join in. I have not been very active on the forum, but I hope to change that.
> 
> ~Current hair length
> NL
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> Natural
> ~APL goal month
> November
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> Wash and condition once a week with Giovanni
> Cowash 4 x a week
> Apply a MN/MTG mixture to my scale daily
> PS with half wigs
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> My change is this new hair mixture MN, MTG and rosemary oil. It smells so strong
> ~Post a beginning picture


 
Welcome PeJae


----------



## Evolving78

i am getting discouraged ladies.  i had a nasty little setback last night.  shampooing my hair really caused it to tangle up and i think i didn't get enough shed hairs out before i pre pooed.  i had a knot so crazy, that i had to cut it out.  i don't wanna cut my hair off.  i  just don't know what to do at this point.  i am thinking of consulting a professional.  i might just cowash with HE Hello Hydration to help.  that and Mane and Tail was my only saving grace last night.


----------



## Trixie58

shortdub78 what kind of shampoo were u using? i think u can still reach ur goal u'll just have to nurse the area that u cut and it will catch up.


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 I have been looking at hair cutting videos on YT and one of the latest cuts involves cutting short chunks into long hair to create an edgy modern cut. That chunk might create a nice effect as it grows out. 

Just trying to hair problem solve with you. Mane and tail is a protein detangler, and HE is a moisture. Do you have an oil? What do you pre poo with?


----------



## Evolving78

Trixie58 said:


> shortdub78 what kind of shampoo were u using? i think u can still reach ur goal u'll just have to nurse the area that u cut and it will catch up.



i used Joico Recovery Shampoo.  see i had a mishap with protein a month or so ago and i can't seem to get my hair back on track. last week was a good wash day and hair week for me.  i thought i was finally getting it back to normal.  (i didn't use any shampoo)  but this time i felt i need to remove some buildup and now my hair is a tangled mess. i feel like crying because i don't want to cut my hair.  it's like a bird's nest right now.  i just rinsed out the HE conditioner and it felt like it soften it up, but then it started turning on me again in the shower. (maybe it's the water?)  

but i just don't know what to do at this point and i am desperate.  i really wanna make my hair goals this year.  i am sitting here with wet, tangled hair right now.


----------



## Evolving78

Seamonster said:


> shortdub78 I have been looking at hair cutting videos on YT and one of the latest cuts involves cutting short chunks into long hair to create an edgy modern cut. That chunk might create a nice effect as it grows out.
> 
> Just trying to hair problem solve with you. Mane and tail is a protein detangler, and HE is a moisture. Do you have an oil? What do you pre poo with?



i used lustersilk shea butter cholesterol with Jojoba oil, avocado oil and coconut oil.  i did that last week and everything was fine.  after that i shampooed with Joico MR, followed with Joico MR balm.  when i rinsed that out, that is where the trouble began.  i used Joico Recovery Balm last week too, so i didn't think it caused a problem.

i did predetangle my hair with Mane and tail a little before i prepooed.  my hair is matted in the back, crown, and right side.


----------



## Evolving78

if i cut it, all of it will need to be cut.


----------



## kittenz

@shortdub78 My only advice is to saturate your hair in oil and be very PATIENT. Don't even consider the scissors an option and you'll eventually get through all your hair. Make sections and tackle them then braid/twist and move on the next. HTH

ETA: Wish I was there to help you


----------



## Evolving78

kittenz
what oil do you suggest?


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:


> if i cut it, all of it will need to be cut.


 
Dont cut it just Moisturize Moisturize Moisturize and nurse it back to health wear your hair up in a protective style to hide the damage. hth


----------



## kittenz

shortdub78 whatever you have EVOO, CO (might be too light though), jojoba just something to help the hair slide apart.

I was thinking do you have Aloe Vera juice, it's great for detangling?  If so, spray some very liberally on your hair before you apply the oil then start to work through your sections.


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> Dont cut it just Moisturize Moisturize Moisturize and nurse it back to health wear your hair up in a protective style to hide the damage. hth



but it's tangled?  do you know how i can getting it unmatted and detangled?  kittenz suggested saturating my hair with oil. is that good?  i have plenty of oils around here, but i am scared do put anything on my hair at this point.


----------



## Trixie58

Decided to post a pic. This is Nov 11, 2011 (the sweatshirt), to March 7, 2012, so about 4 mos. Just had a relaxer Sunday and a blowout last nite for an event today, so this is about as stretched as i can get. Looks like im almost APL, but i would say another 3-4 months before I can say that comfortably. At this point, unless my hair is painstakingly arranged and bone straight, my head is not tilted down, my neck, shoulders, and right toe are perfectly positioned, it doesnt look this long. So i think @faithVA u were right, looking at summertime.

i am going to focus on my other challenge (luscious lengths) bc i think APL will come if i concentrate on retention.


----------



## Evolving78

kittenz said:


> shortdub78 whatever you have EVOO, CO (might be too light though), jojoba just something to help the hair slide apart.
> 
> I was thinking do you have Aloe Vera juice, it's great for detangling?  If so, spray some very liberally on your hair before you apply the oil then start to work through your sections.




i have low porosity and that might not work with my hair (aloe vera juice)


----------



## Trixie58

shortdub78 i agree with kittenz on avj. plus nexuss humectress always detangle for me.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];15435521]if i cut it, all of it will need to be cut.


 
Do you have any aloe vera gel and oil. 

Try mixing AVG with an oil like Olive Oil and plastering your hair with it. Sit under a plastic cap (no heat) for 20 minutes.  Then heat up some coconut oil and apply that on top and massage it through your hair. 

Try separating your hair into smaller sections and gently pull on the sections to try to remove the shed hairs. Rotating through different pulling motions may help: running fingers down the sections; running fingers through the section; putting the section between the palms of your hands; taking each half of the section and gently twisting each section in the opposite direction.

Don't give up hope. I was able to do it and keep most of my hair. Sorry I'm so late. Didn't see your post.


----------



## kittenz

@shortdub78 Hmm, I have no clue about the porosity situation... I hope someone can enlighten you/us. I don't know my hair's porosity but AVJ is amazing when I use it. Error on the side of caution though

ETA:  After 5 years you would think I'd understand porosity but I guess it's a non-issue for me


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> i have low porosity and that might not work with my hair (aloe vera juice)


 
I have low porosity as well. It should work fine.


----------



## Evolving78

i am trying avocado oil now and it seems to be working so far.


----------



## Trixie58

shortdub78Be patient, detangle as slow as u can.


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 no worries dear, it will be alright. I think I was able to figure it out once you listed your products. Your hair needs hydration, that is why it seized up in the shower, trying to hold on to the water. Do you have any glycerine, honey or curl activator products?

Everything you have done is good, now just put a product with lots or glycerine like carefree curl activator, and spitz with something like S-curl. Seal that with some EVOO. Do not detangle, just smooth you hair into a bun with the curl activator gel, and baggy overnight. You can rinse and reapply daily, so your hair is clean. Finger Test the hair to see how many tangles have come out. You can steam if you have one. After some of the tangles fall out easily, Mix raw honey and a little water into a mask pre poo on top of everything (no heat) leave it for three hours, finger detangle, plait, then wash in the plaits. Then you should be able to use your regular routine. Raw honey will remove build up if used without heat for three hours, and it is a humectant. 

Try adding this curl baggy every one in a while for moisture, you just have to wear a bun that day. Be patient with you hair and listen to it.


----------



## kittenz

Seamonster said:


> @shortdub78 no worries dear, it will be alright. I think I was able to figure it out once you listed your products. Your hair needs hydration, that is why it seized up in the shower, trying to hold on to the water. Do you have any glycerine, honey or curl activator products?
> 
> Everything you have done is good, now just put a product with lots or glycerine like carefree curl activator, and spitz with something like S-curl. Seal that with some EVOO. Do not detangle, just smooth you hair into a bun with the curl activator gel, and baggy overnight. You can rinse and reapply daily, so your hair is clean. Finger Test the hair to see how many tangles have come out. You can steam if you have one. After some of the tangles fall out easily, Mix raw honey and a little water into a mask pre poo on top of everything (no heat) leave it for three hours, finger detangle, plait, then wash in the plaits. Then you should be able to use your regular routine. Raw honey will remove build up if used without heat for three hours, and it is a humectant.
> 
> Try adding this curl baggy every one in a while for moisture, you just have to wear a bun that day. Be patient with you hair and listen to it.


 This is hilarious, chefs use honey in chocolate when it seizes. Sorry guys a light bulb just came on for me, carry one 

ETA: my hair hates honey


----------



## faithVA

kittenz said:


> This is hilarious, chefs use honey in chocolate when it seizes. Sorry guys a light bulb just came on for me, carry one
> 
> ETA: my hair hates honey


 
I've yet to use honey in my DC but I purchased 2 products with honey and my hair is just as sticky  But it works on my mom's hair just fine. I have tried to dilute them but it hasn't worked out so far. Still going to try it in my DC one day and see how it goes.


----------



## kittenz

faithVA I tried to do a honey dc with honey and evoo it was a sticky mess.  I haven't had much luck with humectants in general. Not the Nexxus one or HE HH.


----------



## Evolving78

thanks ladies.  after i detangle, what should i do next?  i started detangling and twisting my hair in small section.  should i put a plastic cap on and leave the oil in for awhile?


----------



## kittenz

I think I would just rinse the twist (to remove the excess oil), M&S, and do a PS. I don't have a steamer but I know/think you do. Maybe steam (in twists) before you M&S and style??


----------



## faithVA

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];15435979]thanks ladies. after i detangle, what should i do next? i started detangling and twisting my hair in small section. should i put a plastic cap on and leave the oil in for awhile?


 
 glad you got through that part. I would leave the oil in for a while. And if you have a really moisturizing DC you can throw that on top of it and let it soak in. 

You can work the conditioner through before you rinse or you can rinse in twists. Usually once I get the shed hairs out and rehydrate my hair is fine.

SeaMonster had some suggestions in her posts. I haven't tried that but you may want to read it.


----------



## Evolving78

Seamonster said:


> shortdub78 no worries dear, it will be alright. I think I was able to figure it out once you listed your products. Your hair needs hydration, that is why it seized up in the shower, trying to hold on to the water. Do you have any glycerine, honey or curl activator products?
> 
> Everything you have done is good, now just put a product with lots or glycerine like carefree curl activator, and spitz with something like S-curl. Seal that with some EVOO. Do not detangle, just smooth you hair into a bun with the curl activator gel, and baggy overnight. You can rinse and reapply daily, so your hair is clean. Finger Test the hair to see how many tangles have come out. You can steam if you have one. After some of the tangles fall out easily, Mix raw honey and a little water into a mask pre poo on top of everything (no heat) leave it for three hours, finger detangle, plait, then wash in the plaits. Then you should be able to use your regular routine. Raw honey will remove build up if used without heat for three hours, and it is a humectant.
> 
> Try adding this curl baggy every one in a while for moisture, you just have to wear a bun that day. Be patient with you hair and listen to it.



i have Hawaiian Silky 14n1, but i think that has veggie or keratin protein in it as well.  i gotta take a look.

i just greased and oiled my hair and trimmed the ends of the twists a bit.  now i got a plastic cap on deciding what to do next.  i am considering going under the streamer for 30 mins , and just rinsing.  my hair acts a hot mess when i air dry, so i wonder if i roller set?  would that be ok?


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna pull down a piece of hair and see how much I've grown anything since the last time I did it. This is the month we check in with a length check right?

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## diadall

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Gonna pull down a piece of hair and see how much I've grown anything since the last time I did it. This is the month we check in with a length check right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



I think so. Imma do a check before I get braided up.


----------



## Fyne

shortdub78 said:


> i used Joico Recovery Shampoo.  see i had a mishap with protein a month or so ago and i can't seem to get my hair back on track. last week was a good wash day and hair week for me.  i thought i was finally getting it back to normal.  (i didn't use any shampoo)  but this time i felt i need to remove some buildup and now my hair is a tangled mess. i feel like crying because i don't want to cut my hair.  it's like a bird's nest right now.  i just rinsed out the HE conditioner and it felt like it soften it up, but then it started turning on me again in the shower. *(maybe it's the water?)  *
> 
> but i just don't know what to do at this point and i am desperate.  i really wanna make my hair goals this year.  i am sitting here with wet, tangled hair right now.



Do you live in a hard water area? Could it be an issue? I have to alternate with chelating and moisture poo's every two weeks; the water in my area is that bad.  The water fiter attached to the fridge packed up a few weeks ago due to calcium build up I cant imagine what its doing to my hair.

@PeJae Welcome! Its never too late to join and the ladies are soo encouraging and helpful 

TheNDofUO You wanna see my jagged ends, especially after my first long term stretch. I have chosen to dust every 3 months and do a blunt trim when I reach full APL (2013)

@trixie  I lurrrve progress shots. You retained so well!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Finally, I have a length shot pic. Flat ironed my hair last night. It's cute when your family has selective memory of your hair. I was neck length through most of my relaxed days, only being shoulder length for a short time. A non-family member decided to put a relaxer in my hair two weeks after my mom put one in ... it fell out.  Yet, according to my family now, I've "always been able to grow my hair long."  Anywho, the picture stops at my armpit. So you can see how far I have to go.

ETA: My ends are raggedy. I need a trim so it's fluffier than it should be.


----------



## Lurkee




----------



## lamaria211

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Finally, I have a length shot pic. Flat ironed my hair last night. It's cute when your family has selective memory of your hair. I was neck length through most of my relaxed days, only being shoulder length for a short time. A non-family member decided to put a relaxer in my hair two weeks after my mom put one in ... it fell out.  Yet, according to my family now, I've "always been able to grow my hair long."  Anywho, the picture stops at my armpit. So you can see how far I have to go.
> 
> ETA: My ends are raggedy. I need a trim so it's fluffier than it should be.


 

lmao. congrats i think we all have that family member


----------



## kupenda

Omg ladies the wig I bought is ATROCIOUS! It looked good in the store. I liked it. I got it home and it was awful!!!!!! And now I'm out $40. What a waste 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Fyne said:


> Do you live in a hard water area? Could it be an issue? I have to alternate with chelating and moisture poo's every two weeks; the water in my area is that bad.  The water fiter attached to the fridge packed up a few weeks ago due to calcium build up I cant imagine what its doing to my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> yes we have well water.  it seemed  like once the product was rinsed out, hell would unleash on my hair again.


----------



## Evolving78

kupenda said:


> Omg ladies the wig I bought is ATROCIOUS! It looked good in the store. I liked it. I got it home and it was awful!!!!!! And now I'm out $40. What a waste
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i got one of those too.  don't know what to do with it.  just sitting in the closet.

my hair is still in twists.  i tried to go under the steamer and the dang thing won't stay up and it was getting too hot under there.  so i put some Tresemme Naturals conditioner on top of the oil and put a plastic cap on. still don't know what my next move is.  everything i own has protein in.  i guess i will just mix some distilled water and Tresemme for moisture.


----------



## lamaria211

i never thought about hard water i wonder if i have hard water in my area?


----------



## newnyer

1. Just realized I'm not due for a relaxer until April.  My length check won't be a fiyah in my mind but I'll see if a rollerset will stretch my ng enough to get an accurate check. 
2. I have frequently felt like I'm in rut lately & not seeing enough improvement in thickness or length. BUT I just did something and now want to pass on this tip: if you took a pic last year around this time...take a gander @ it to check out where u were then.  BOY I still consider my hair limp but LAWD I have come a LONG WAY from 12 months ago! Gave me some perspective.  Lol I'll probably put a side by side pic during our next length check or wait 'til my next relaxer.  Whew!


----------



## lamaria211

i live in fl


----------



## lamaria211

http://www.qualitywatertreatment.com/city_water_guide.htm
heres the link


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

lamaria211 said:


> View attachment 140269
> i live in fl



The green is the hardwater, right? I'm screwed (lol)


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> http://www.qualitywatertreatment.com/city_water_guide.htm
> heres the link



i live in Il more upstate.  so yeah, guess i got hard water.  i kind of knew it, but didn't know the extent.


----------



## faithVA

newnyer said:


> if you took a pic last year around this time...take a gander @ it to check out where u were then. BOY I still consider my hair limp but LAWD I have come a LONG WAY from 12 months ago! Gave me some perspective. Lol I'll probably put a side by side pic during our next length check or wait 'til my next relaxer. Whew!


 
I love this idea.  That will really put things in perspective. And it will be very encouraging even if we have a ways to go until APL. Thanks newnyer.


----------



## SavannahNatural

faithVA said:
			
		

> I've yet to use honey in my DC but I purchased 2 products with honey and my hair is just as sticky  But it works on my mom's hair just fine. I have tried to dilute them but it hasn't worked out so far. Still going to try it in my DC one day and see how it goes.



faithVA I added honey to my DC and it has been like heaven for my hair! It makes it so soft and shiny!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> I've attempted to make my own before and didn't have enough hair unfortunately. It was really pretty though. I just wish I had one more pack of hair. I wanted it super thick. Are you going to sew the hair on the cap or glue it on?



Thanx NikkiQ for the feedback! I am going to sew the hair on a full mesh wig cap ... I kept some trax from my relaxer days (hey, I paid good money for that hair) so I will co-wash that and get one more bag just in case.  I'm planning on doing a straight one so I can have the style without putting heat on my hair. On the flip, I am a little concerned about my hair not blending in, so the part that's left out might get flat ironed or sumthing. I will definitely send pix- tomorrow is payday so I will get this wig-making going over the weekend! Thanx again!!


----------



## NaturalfienD

shortdub78 said:


> i am trying avocado oil now and it seems to be working so far.



shortdub78 - forgive me if you've already addressed this but prior to washing, to you braid or twist your hair before washing? Leaving your hair loose and washing will definitely lead to tangles. I think the only way to get out of this is to very, very carefully detangle your hair section by section.  It will take a while before you're done but it is worth it! In case you don't already, please braid or twist your hair before washing in the future. It has saved me from tangles and matting ... hella! HTH


----------



## NaturalfienD

lamaria211 said:


> http://www.qualitywatertreatment.com/city_water_guide.htm
> heres the link



Dang- I live in Vegas so I definitely have hard water  guess it's time to invest in a shower filter ... I always wondered if the filtered water I used for the final rinse cancelled out the damage from the unfiltered water I used to wash. 

(I typically have left over water from water bottles or I run to my apts gym to fill up a bottle for my final rinse ... doing to much? Maybe ... but that's how I roll  )


----------



## Evolving78

NaturalfienD said:


> shortdub78 - forgive me if you've already addressed this but prior to washing, to you braid or twist your hair before washing? Leaving your hair loose and washing will definitely lead to tangles. I think the only way to get out of this is to very, very carefully detangle your hair section by section.  It will take a while before you're done but it is worth it! In case you don't already, please braid or twist your hair before washing in the future. It has saved me from tangles and matting ... hella! HTH



i never had an issue with washing relaxed loose hair before, but i will do this step for now on until i can get my issue under control.  but the shampoo and water really did a number on me.  i should have just stuck to cowashing.


----------



## coolsista-paris

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i never had an issue with washing relaxed loose hair before, but i will do this step for now on until i can get my issue under control.  but the shampoo and water really did a number on me.  i should have just stuck to cowashing.



Do you pre poo with oil? Maybe it will give less dryness and help?  sections is à good idea though


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm anxious to take my twists out, but I'm gonna be good and not take them out until Saturday for a friend's baby shower. She's super excited to see it too which feels really good


----------



## Fyne

Ladies in hard water area - are you thinking of changing your routine because of it? I thought about using filtered water to co-wash got to be less harsh than straight from the tap right?

P.S I've got my comparison pic ready for March 31st


----------



## growbaby

been braided up since yesterday under my wig, and it will stay this way until my relaxer on Sunday


----------



## Kerryann

Ok so apparently im getting a steam everyday for the last couple of days doing yoga and didnt pay attention to it so with that said i better be grazing apl by at least june-july


----------



## Evolving78

Fyne said:


> Ladies in hard water area - are you thinking of changing your routine because of it? I thought about using filtered water to co-wash got to be less harsh than straight from the tap right?
> 
> P.S I've got my comparison pic ready for March 31st




i've done that before.  i bought a shower filter and had to change it after a month.  it was just getting too expensive.

coolsista-paris
i usually prepoo with an oil.  having protein buildup is my problem.  no moisture is getting in.  products are just sitting on top.  that's why my hair feels good until i rinse.


----------



## lamaria211

yea the green is tge hardest water of all of cours in fl where i live i guess ill have to get a filter


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Been wiggin' it for the past couple of weeks with my hair braided up underneath.


----------



## diadall

I once told this woman (my friend's aunt) I wanted my hair to my armpits and she said, "you think your hair can grow that long?"

It was nice/nasty. Mind you, she is basically bald. She wears long blond wigs.

Anyway that was two years ago and every time I see her I know she thinks she was right. 

I need to get there!


----------



## HighAspirations

diadall said:
			
		

> I once told this woman (my friend's aunt) I wanted my hair to my armpits and she said, "you think your hair can grow that long?"
> 
> It was nice/nasty. Mind you, she is basically bald. She wears long blond wigs.
> 
> Anyway that was two years ago and every time I see her I know she thinks she was right.
> 
> I need to get there!



That would irritate me so bad!  I know my granny use to be like your Hair aint longer than mine, now she like.. .oh it is.. .


----------



## NikkiQ

Boy boy...people don't know how to not put their foot in their mouths these days huh? Wait until you get to APL. I'd swang the CRAP out of my hair right in front of her and act like you don't even see her.


----------



## pookaloo83

Did a braid out today.  Hopefully I can get to APL by June or July by keeping my hair in braid outs. Cause lord knows I hate PS'ing.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Phaer

Still here, I have no idea where my hair is because I am in kinky twists and have no plans on checking my length until December. I will have these braids in until the end of March, and will try not to check lenght when I am removing and resting between the next installment.


----------



## lamaria211

Morning friends im still pregnant; and moisturizing with SM curl enhancing smoothie


----------



## 3jsmom

Hello Ladies,

Just checking in I am in a hair rut right now, I am trying to decide if I am going to continue to stretch my relaxers or just tranistion. I am slowly creaping towards APL still. 
My 15 yo dd wants to transitition and I think me and her are going to go natural together. Tomorrow we are going to get our hair done at a natural hair salon that works with people that are transitioning so I hope to snap some pics of our hair and post for you ladies. 
Have a great weekend


----------



## itsjusthair88

I think I caused myself my first real set-back: I went to Vegas this past weekend (it was FABULOUS) and I wanted to wear my hair in a top know/long braid thing and I saw on youtube someone took some Kanekalon and just slapped it on and I thought "hey it's cheap!" and the hair actually matched my texture better than any ponytail I could find. SO I washed, DC'd and detangled, and I got ready to put my hair in the ponytail, well when I put it in the ponytail, there was hair stick out EVERYWHERE!!!!

IDK where all the breakage came from but I am really bummed out because I am actually pretty careful with my hair, I try to PS as much as possible and I try and give my hair a break, but when I saw all of the hair that was sticking out, I could have just cried. What could have happened? I feel like I'm never going to get to APL.


----------



## growbaby

Must... Get... To... APL... BEFORE SUMMER! Im wishing on a star, becoming a little anxious. Fingers are crossed and hopes are still high.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Bought a Demi to cover the last of my two-tone color. A little anxious about putting it in, I foresee a busy weekend and not having the time to baby my hair like I want to. Plus it's time to wash with my mud and I feel like its an oxymoron of sorts, to use the mud and dye my hair!  Plus I'm probably going to flat iron it. . . Too much?


----------



## Seamonster

@@[email protected] Sounds like a fun hair week end, hope you post some pics.

itsjusthair88 I hope everything is alright with your hair.


----------



## mami2010

I am going to try bagging again tonight.


----------



## faithVA

itsjusthair88 said:


> IDK where all the breakage came from but I am really bummed out because I am actually pretty careful with my hair, I try to PS as much as possible and I try and give my hair a break, but when I saw all of the hair that was sticking out, I could have just cried. What could have happened? I feel like I'm never going to get to APL.


 
Are you sure its breakage or is it possible you just have hairs growing that are at different lengths at growing at different rates?


----------



## HauteHippie

Every year I have a setback.

2009: Texlax gone wrong, big chop the following Feb, anyway, so no biggie.

2010: graduated, broke as a joke, harda$$ hair for a few months, trim

2011: full sew in, unbraided cornrows and my hair came out, literally half of the braids, in my hands. I could've just pulled the damn braid off. Bald spots all over. Broken Hairs. Trim. Then trim (3 - 4 inches). That called for burning, though unshed tears.

2012: Hair Nirvana. This is the healthiest hair of my life! It's healthy enough to dye! I've never dyed before...  Let's do it!  I got 9 more months to make it better this year. I've retained next to nothing. Seriously.


----------



## esi.adokowa

I've been really into braided buns/updos recently. 
They're über-quick and easy, yet look like you spent all day doing them!

I'm going to make my YouTube videos this weekend (finally, I know. My uni is going on strike starting Monday so I've been super busy!)

Here's some pictures of how I wore my hair for a date this week. (it took less than five minutes!)

I'm all about easy hair haha.


----------



## skraprchik

I committed myself to wearing my hair "up" for an indefinite amount of time and I've found that it's easier than I thought.  It will be 3 weeks tomorrow of wearing my hair up and I'm excited to see that I can _almost_ get my twists into a cinnabun.  I've been avoiding heat as well, so the individual twists are the easiest way to keep my hair stretched and stylable. 

I'm sure if I roller set or straightened it, it would be even simpler. Straight hair never last more than a few days. I need something that I can keep in place for at least 2 weeks at a time, so twists it is.


----------



## Evolving78

hair is still crappy.....


----------



## NikkiQ

What's going on shortdub78? Still having tangling issues?


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ

still having the same issues.  i rinsed out the oil and conditioner yesterday.  as soon as i rinsed my hair started turning on me again.  so i reached for Keracare 1st lather shampoo.  that helped a lot and it wasn't too bad detangling afterwards, but still tangled.

my hair is still so dry.  i called a stylist and i don't think she was really listening and asking the right questions.  she said i could be overprocessed and asked did i want to cut my hair.  i told her no way!

i know what went wrong with my hair.  i told her about the protein treatment nightmare, but she asked why did i need to do a protein treatment in the first place.  i told her i just wanted to prevent breakage.  it wasn't really needed.

i am only 5 weeks post relaxer, so it is too early to get a touchup.  i just need a good clarifying shampoo, moisturizing shampoo, and dc that doesn't have anything silicones or protein.  i just need to get moisture back in my hair.  i thought about getting the Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose.  i am waiting for the healthfood store to open to call them. i need a protein free moisturizer that doesn't have coconut oil, or aloe vera juice/gel in it. aloe will just make my cuticle tighter.


----------



## GIJane

shortdub78 Have you tried baggying with just warm water and some type of oil like castor oil. Or maybe try adding salt to a conditioner w\o protein.


----------



## Evolving78

i just located the AOHSR poo and condish.  i am on my way to get it now.  i am going to turn this thing around and i am going to do it on my own.  when i get my hair back on point, i will just leave the relaxer and treatments to a professional i trust.  i have someone that i know that can get me back on track, but she is too expensive for my budget right now.  but i will go to her for my touchup.

i have a friend that i am close with, but she isn't at a salon, so i don't want to wash my hair in the sink.


----------



## Evolving78

GIJane said:


> shortdub78 Have you tried baggying with just warm water and some type of oil like castor oil. Or maybe try adding salt to a conditioner w\o protein.



GIJane

the salt thing does work, but i think i used too much salt and it just didn't help like before.  but i will try it again.  it seems like the oils are making my hair dry, like it is seal off any moisture trying to get in.

i am so thankful for you ladies!  you guys have really been such a big help and have been keeping me off of the the scissor edge!

with your help, i know i can get this hair back on track.  i am on my way now to get the products.  there is one of each left, so i have them holding it for me.


----------



## GIJane

shortdub78 If its protein overload you are experiencing. Thats going to take sometime to correct. Try adding honey to your nonprotein condish if you are not comfortable with adding salt to it. Try baggying with warm water. After baggying seal with an oil such as almond, avocado or castor. If you wear wigs try baggying under the wig.p

*it seems like the oils are making my hair dry, like it is seal off any moisture trying to get in.* what type of oil do you use?


----------



## livinthevida

esi.adokowa said:


> I've been really into braided buns/updos recently.
> They're über-quick and easy, yet look like you spent all day doing them!
> 
> I'm going to make my YouTube videos this weekend (finally, I know. My uni is going on strike starting Monday so I've been super busy!)
> 
> Here's some pictures of how I wore my hair for a date this week. (it took less than five minutes!)
> 
> I'm all about easy hair haha.



esi.adokowa beautiful updo! I'll look for your videos on youtube please let us know when they are available


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies here's  how I prep my hair for deep conditioning:


divide hair into 4 sections
gently comb curls with a wide tooth comb (wait for hair to dry completely)
brush each section with Brush Strokes 7 Row Boar Bristle Hair Brush
two-strand twist on each section
Here's some pics - just look at those WaaaaAAAaaaVVvvvveeEEEssssSSS


----------



## NikkiQ

Lookin good livinthevida!! Gonna have me sea sick up in here with them waves 

I'll be taking my lovely twists out today for a baby shower. Hopefully it comes out okay. I tried something slightly different this time around when I did them.


----------



## GIJane

NikkiQ said:


> Lookin good livinthevida!! Gonna have me sea sick up in here with them waves
> 
> I'll be taking my lovely twists out today for a baby shower. Hopefully it comes out okay. I tried something slightly different this time around when I did them.



Make sure you post pics, please.


----------



## NikkiQ

You know I will!


----------



## kittenz

Hey Ladies.  Here's my style for the week (wishful thinking).


----------



## Evolving78

i just got back from the store.  they didn't have what i wanted.  the did have the shampoo, but i read the ingredients and it has protein in it.  so i bought Queen Helene new natural shampoo and conditioner. got some Spin Pins too.  those things really do work.  i got some different leave-in conditioner.  NT Triple etc...  all of my other leave-ins have protein in them.  i really just want to roller set my hair and stop looking like Who Done It  And Why!


----------



## kupenda

kittenz it's people like you that make me mad. Those twists are so cute!! I can't wait til I can wear curly twists

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda

shortdub78 you're a fighter!! Keep going!!! We are all here for you 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kittenz

kupenda thank you!  You'll totally be able to wear curly twist. are you transitioning?


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

Hi Ladies

I don't post often even though I have signed up for this challenge. I believe that I had a set back this week on my path to APL.  I was out of town for the week and decided to flat iron my hair for the occasion.  In my mind, the most care that I would do to it when it began to look bad would be to put the hair in a ponytail.  Well  when i got home the first thing I did was wash my hair.  Now looking at the ends of my hair, I believe that I have heat damage.  I am really sick about this.


----------



## Evolving78

JazzyOleBabe said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't post often even though I have signed up for this challenge. I believe that I had a set back this week on my path to APL.  I was out of town for the week and decided to flat iron my hair for the occasion.  In my mind, the most care that I would do to it when it began to look bad would be to put the hair in a ponytail.  Well  when i got home the first thing I did was wash my hair.  Now looking at the ends of my hair, I believe that I have heat damage.  I am really sick about this.



don't get discouraged yet!  dc your hair a few times this coming week.  it may just be that way because you just got it straightened.  i remember i got my hair straightened.  it was terrible, my curls didn't snap back.  i was looking like someone from Ready For The World! 

but don't worry, just trying deep conditioning it for an hour or so.  do this several times for the next few days.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Lookin good livinthevida!! Gonna have me sea sick up in here with them waves
> 
> I'll be taking my lovely twists out today for a baby shower. Hopefully it comes out okay. I tried something slightly different this time around when I did them.



Thanks NikkiQ! & hold on bc here's another wave back atcha!  

Plus I second GIJane pics pleeeeeeease


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

shortdub78

Thanks doll.  That was just what I needed to hear at this time.  Will DC tomorrow.   Should the dc be moisture or protein or both?


----------



## livinthevida

JazzyOleBabe said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't post often even though I have signed up for this challenge. I believe that I had a set back this week on my path to APL.  I was out of town for the week and decided to flat iron my hair for the occasion.  In my mind, the most care that I would do to it when it began to look bad would be to put the hair in a ponytail.  Well  when i got home the first thing I did was wash my hair.  Now looking at the ends of my hair, I believe that I have heat damage.  I am really sick about this.



JazzyOleBabe no worries your hair should return to its natural form. Did you use a heat protectant to protect your hair from flat-iron heat damage? Also what temperature did you flat-iron your hair at? Perhaps the heat setting was too high. A looooooooong time ago I use to put in a leave-in and then a heat protectant before flat-ironing my hair. 

shortdub78 is right deep conditioning should definitely help. Have you read up on how to bag your ends? a few ladies in this forum baggy their ends as part of their reggie


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

livinthevida

Yes.  Actually I used 2 types of heat protectorants.  One was grapessed oil and the other one was Jane Carter's natural hold spray.  Temp of iron was around 370 degrees.  I also had a leave in which I use with every wash.  Was this too much?  As you can probably tell I rarely straighten my hair.   No I have never baggied the ends, when I baggy, its the whole head.


----------



## livinthevida

kittenz said:


> Hey Ladies.  Here's my style for the week (wishful thinking).
> View attachment 140633
> 
> View attachment 140635
> 
> View attachment 140637


kittenz i love these twists! what do you use to retain your length? 

If I twist my hair wet or dry they are shorter by end of day unless I pin them down by the lower end of my neck with bobby pins they will dry at a shorter length erplexed


----------



## itsjusthair88

Seamonster said:


> @itsjusthair88 I hope everything is alright with your hair.



Thanks...I do to



faithVA said:


> Are you sure its breakage or is it possible you just have hairs growing that are at different lengths at growing at different rates?



I really can't tell, the hairs are just sticking up everywhere and I can't get my hair to lay down. I really think I forced my hair to go into ponytail before it was "ready" to. I am washing and DC'ing tonight, and putting in some twists to wear over the next week or 2. I might get it trimmed in the next month or 2 as well. IDK, I am so tired of this in-between stage, I'm ready to be APL.


----------



## lamaria211

Very cute kittenz im gonna try that style soon


----------



## livinthevida

JazzyOleBabe said:


> livinthevida
> 
> Yes.  Actually I used 2 types of heat protectorants.  One was grapessed oil and the other one was Jane Carter's natural hold spray.  Temp of iron was around 370 degrees.  I also had a leave in which I use with every wash.  Was this too much?  As you can probably tell I rarely straighten my hair.   No I have never baggied the ends, when I baggy, its the whole head.


JazzyOleBabe hard to tell if it was the temperature or grapeseed that may have done the damage.  CurlyNikki has a great article here on never needing a temperature above 350 when flat-ironing hair. I am happy to hear you rarely flat-iron too! 

Do you think it was the wash, what product did you use when washing your hair?


----------



## HauteHippie

JazzyOleBabe said:
			
		

> livinthevida
> 
> Yes.  Actually I used 2 types of heat protectorants.  One was grapessed oil and the other one was Jane Carter's natural hold spray.  Temp of iron was around 370 degrees.  I also had a leave in which I use with every wash.  Was this too much?  As you can probably tell I rarely straighten my hair.   No I have never baggied the ends, when I baggy, its the whole head.



Holding spray can be used as a heat protectant?


----------



## Aggie

I don't know if I'll make APL this year because of the setback in January that resulted in a major cut but hey, there's always next year right? Not that I'm giving up or this year because I'm not. There's still 9.5 months left to go - I'm very optimistic.


----------



## NikkiQ

Here are a few pics of my twist out. SUPER short,but I love it.

View attachment 2012-03-10 12.17.25.jpg



View attachment 2012-03-10 12.35.37.jpg



View attachment 2012-03-10 17.17.38.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Here are a few pics of my twist out. SUPER short,but I love it.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Yea! Are you having fun with your hair now?  Girl you shinkage is like mine!


----------



## NikkiQ

diadall said:
			
		

> Yea! Are you having fun with your hair now?  Girl you shinkage is like mine!



Yeah a little fun. Shrinkage is a BEYOTCH!! I can never show my true length without having it flat ironed. It's ridiculous lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## kittenz

livinthevida said:


> @kittenz i love these twists! *what do you use to retain your length? *
> 
> If I twist my hair wet or dry they are shorter by end of day unless I pin them down by the lower end of my neck with bobby pins they will dry at a shorter length erplexed



livinthevida Thank you!  I twisted dry hair and my twist were a little shorter this morning but not much.  I really don't mind though.  I just hate when they get misshapen so I misted them today to make them hang straight which made them shrink more   So the short answer is... nothing.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

livinthevida

I shampooed with SSI Jojoba Hemp , Cond with  SSI Avocado cond, DC with Komaza Olive Moisture Mask & QB AOHC(Yummy) and used Leave in & QB OHHB.

@ HauteHippie

Jane Carter - Natural Hold Spray Gel - from back of bottle - designed to be used during heat styling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - prevents further damage to hair when used as a curling spray.erplexed


----------



## coolsista-paris

Beatiful hairstyles in hair.your.doing Well ladies . 
I.see others have trouble though:stay in.girls.everything will be better just try dc putting à protective style too. 

Im having à little is : my hair issue not as.strong as last month in my braids under wig .when i touch my conrows to moisturize i have small hairs in my hand. And ithe moistuture goes away faster . WHAT IS GOING ON?
This IS What i changed at This month shampoo: i didnt do proteine treatment,i added leave in..then heat serum.and blow dried (i.lost more hair than last blow dry too) . I then moisturized with.scurl.gel and did not add that tiny amount of shea ... Do you think.its too much i did.with product such as leave in...or my.hair.just.loves protein which i didnt do?


----------



## GIJane

NikkiQ your twist out is cute. Don't worry about the shrinkage. Its like you get to do magic when you wear it straight.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey everyone, checking in...couldn't decide what to do with my hair this weekend after my henna treatment which by the way I botched up. It took me two days to completely rinse out the henna, lesson learned-leave well enough alone. Anyway I went back to old faithful, two strand twists, and I'm thinking I'll just wear those for a few weeks. I pulled them up into a bun for work and really liked the affect.


----------



## NikkiQ

Before bed, I put my hair in about 8 or 9 braids to stretch it out a bit more. I wonder how it will look when I take it down later. I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## pookaloo83

Yesterday I had a braid and curl. It was much shorter and shrunken up. Today I just did a braidout without the rollers. more stretched out.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Do you do your twists on wet,damp,or dry hair? Shrinkage kills me no matter how I do them.


----------



## NikkiQ

Here is my braid out on my twist out. It's a bit more stretched out so I'm diggin it 

View attachment 2012-03-11 12.12.56.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## SavannahNatural

So I mixed my dye and developer... And I don't have enough for this massive hair (read head) of mine! DAM(n), DAM(n),DAM(n)!

So my lovely mother is making the run to Sally's for me. In the meantime one half of my hair will be processed and the other will not be.

On top of that I'm not sure this Demi will take!? The purpose was to cover the lighter of my two tone, but I'm doing my whole head. So I might be dyeing next month with henna instead. I don't want to do any additional damage to my hair than absolutely necessary.

ETA: So the dye did cover the color pretty well, I'm happy to report!  Sitting with my banana DC now.  I'll have to mud wash next weekend because I see build up!


----------



## faithVA

itsjusthair88 said:


> Thanks...I do to
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't tell, the hairs are just sticking up everywhere and I can't get my hair to lay down. I really think I forced my hair to go into ponytail before it was "ready" to. I am washing and DC'ing tonight, and putting in some twists to wear over the next week or 2. I might get it trimmed in the next month or 2 as well. IDK, I am so tired of this in-between stage, I'm ready to be APL.


 
Hang in there itsjusthair88. I understand your frustration. The end between stage is tough. We are further than we were and we can see the potential but it just seems a long time coming. But we are closer than we think and we can make it.

I have a lot of those hairs sticking up. They aren't always breakage. Just switch to a style that allows you to see your hair in a more beautiful light. I am a long way from wearing a ponytail. So I skip those.


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Do you do your twists on wet,damp,or dry hair? Shrinkage kills me no matter how I do them.




On damp hair when I did the braid and curl. When I want it to be more stretched out I will rebraid it dry. Well not really dry but pretty much. I just do an all over mist with my spray bottle. That's it. So it's more like I walked through a mister.


----------



## kupenda

kittenz yes! I am currently transitioning. I did a set of twists a few weeks ago and my boyfriend loved them but I didnt care too much for them. However I will do them again soon. I was surprised they actually stayed in. Next time I do them I will try to style them in a pretty way. I love decorative twists

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LadyRaider

NikkiQ super cute!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Here are a few pics of my twist out. SUPER short,but I love it.
> 
> View attachment 140681
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140683
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140685
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ that twist out looks too cute on you! Nice color and curl definition!


----------



## livinthevida

JazzyOleBabe said:


> @livinthevida
> 
> I shampooed with SSI Jojoba Hemp , Cond with  SSI Avocado cond, DC with Komaza Olive Moisture Mask & QB AOHC(Yummy) and used Leave in & QB OHHB.
> 
> @ HauteHippie
> 
> Jane Carter - Natural Hold Spray Gel - from back of bottle - designed to be used during heat styling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - prevents further damage to hair when used as a curling spray.erplexed


@JazzyOleBabe has is your hair recovering after a deep conditioning? much better today? _*whoops double post!*_


----------



## livinthevida

JazzyOleBabe said:


> livinthevida
> 
> I shampooed with SSI Jojoba Hemp , Cond with  SSI Avocado cond, DC with Komaza Olive Moisture Mask & QB AOHC(Yummy) and used Leave in & QB OHHB.
> 
> @ HauteHippie
> 
> Jane Carter - Natural Hold Spray Gel - from back of bottle - designed to be used during heat styling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - prevents further damage to hair when used as a curling spray.erplexed


JazzyOleBabe how is your hair recovering after your deep conditioning? much better today?


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> On damp hair when I did the braid and curl. When I want it to be more stretched out I will rebraid it dry. Well not really dry but pretty much. I just do an all over mist with my spray bottle. That's it. So it's more like I walked through a mister.


LOL pookaloo83!!! that pic looks like Lil Wayne's head was plopped atop Lionel Richie's body (who definitely knows a thing or two about love songs)!!!  Tooooooo funnny!!


----------



## SavannahNatural

Here's a pic of my wet pony puff.  There's still a little bit of banana left in my hair.  I rinsed twice and will need to pick it out when my hair is fully dry.  Because I ended up wetting my whole head I'll wait until tomorrow to apply the color to the second half of my head which will be fine.  I'll DC again and hope to have less banana.

In the second pic you can see the color that I'm trying to get rid of.


----------



## diadall

Anyone make it yet?


----------



## Fyne

Lovely hair pics and twist outs! I adore natural hair curls 



coolsista-paris said:


> Beatiful hairstyles in hair.your.doing Well ladies .
> I.see others have trouble though:stay in.girls.everything will be better just try dc putting à protective style too.
> 
> Im having à little is : my hair issue not as.strong as last month in my braids under wig .when i touch my conrows to moisturize i have small hairs in my hand. And ithe moistuture goes away faster . WHAT IS GOING ON?
> This IS What i changed at This month shampoo: i didnt do proteine treatment,i added leave in..then heat serum.and blow dried (i.lost more hair than last blow dry too) . I then moisturized with.scurl.gel and did not add that tiny amount of shea ... Do you think.its too much i did.with product such as leave in...or my.hair.just.loves protein which i didnt do?



I would do a reconstructor treatment/mild protein treatment followed by a moisture dc and see how your hair responds from there. Also what do you use to seal moisture in?

PS - I've decided to go direct heat free for awhile (stepping up gym) managing to control the frizzies with rollersets, wet wraps and damp bunning


----------



## jayjaycurlz

diadall said:


> Anyone make it yet?


Can't tell yet, I'm in single braids. I hope by the end of April when I take down these braids to have made it.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

livinthevida

Ok here's what happen.  Last night I put my hair into two strand twists to be taken out for a twist out today.  I took out the twists and bobby pinned my hair back.  I went to the event, came home and put my hair into a low ponytail  & I love this look.  The ends look much nicer than it had before my mishap.  Previously the ponytail looked dry and bushy but today it looks so nice and controlled.  OMG I really like this look .  So I haven't DC'd today.  I think I will wait and see what tomorrow brings as far as this look is concerned.  Is there a time limitation that the multiple DC'S must be done by - like within a week of the mishap etc?erplexed


----------



## coolsista-paris

diadall said:
			
		

> Anyone make it yet?



diadall 
Yes.i did in.january for the longest layers .i stayed cause i wanted to make sur we can see better the Apl.Im happy cause ive got more thickness (dont know but maybe the hair tabs + super protective styling made This better and seems as if ive retained the tiny grOwth  )...i should be more on the bsl challenge but....i love This group with you girls !!! And Im afraid to never get to bsl......so Im kinda stepping back from it


----------



## lilyofthenile

Currently GHEing. I used JBCO Red Pimento Oil on my scalp, I also re-did my edges since I'll be wearing my braids until early April. I also just spritzed my hair, sealed with Hairveda Avosoya and just put the processing bag and beanie on my head. I've started GHEing last Friday, I plan on doing it every day if I don't forget. I am nervous to see how far my hair has come when I take my braids out in April.


----------



## Evolving78

diadall said:


> Anyone make it yet?



i just had to do a trim, so hopefully by the end of April or some time in May.


----------



## kittenz

kittenz said:


> @livinthevida Thank you! I twisted dry hair and my twist were a little shorter this morning but not much. I really don't mind though. I just hate when they get misshapen so I misted them today to make them hang straight which made them shrink more  So the short answer is... nothing.


 
@livinthevida If you're still interested, last night I misted  my twist lightly and then put them in a banded ponytail to stretch them out.  the twist that wouldn't reach into the ponytail were fully stretched and pinned down.  It worked.  When I took everything out this morning my twist weren't shrunken at all.


----------



## NikkiQ

Twist out/braid out is braided back down and under my wig for the day. It's so gloomy and rainy today. I know my hair would not get along with the humidity.


----------



## NikkiQ

I now have my sister wanting to dye her hair red and my oldest niece has decided to go natural after seeing my twist out/braid out yesterday


----------



## diadall

I am all cowashed and pulled back with aloe vera gel. This is the style until I get braids.


----------



## lamaria211

I cowashed last night with HE LTR today i moisturized with Aveeno nourish leave in treatment and used a lil megatek on my scalp, im getting so impatient


----------



## kittenz

Come on out baby @lamaria211 we've got your regi all mapped out!

@NikkiQ How does it feel to be an inspiration to the masses  I want to dye my hair again and get on your level!


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> I cowashed last night with HE LTR today i moisturized with Aveeno nourish leave in treatment and used a lil megatek on my scalp, im getting so impatient


 
Are you still preggers??? That little one needs to come out so we can gush over how cute they are 



kittenz said:


> Come on out bady @lamaria211 we've got your regi all mapped out!
> 
> @NikkiQ How does it feel to be an inspiration to the masses  I want to dye my hair again and get on your level!


 
 idk about the masses, but I love motivating people to do anything with their hair.


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> Anyone make it yet?


diadall still aiming for APL in December 2012! 

I think my length looks pretty much the same as when I joined in January. Maybe an inny binny growth we'll see on our March 31 pics! Since I've started on HHJ I also notice how much healthier may hair is depending on the product I use. It just feels softer, thicker, and I know exactly how my curls are dry, wet, roller set...I am getting much better at knowing how to care for my hair and really LOVIN IT


----------



## NikkiQ

I think wonder how many bobby pins I'll need to pin all of my hair up for a cute up-do with my "bangs" out


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> I cowashed last night with HE LTR today i moisturized with Aveeno nourish leave in treatment and used a lil megatek on my scalp, im getting so impatient



girl what is that baby doing!   is it a boy or girl?  i'm so ready for you to have this baby too!


----------



## livinthevida

JazzyOleBabe said:


> livinthevida
> 
> Ok here's what happen.  Last night I put my hair into two strand twists to be taken out for a twist out today.  I took out the twists and bobby pinned my hair back.  I went to the event, came home and put my hair into a low ponytail  & I love this look.  The ends look much nicer than it had before my mishap.  Previously the ponytail looked dry and bushy but today it looks so nice and controlled.  OMG I really like this look .  So I haven't DC'd today.  I think I will wait and see what tomorrow brings as far as this look is concerned.  Is there a time limitation that the multiple DC'S must be done by - like within a week of the mishap etc?erplexed


Happy to hear JazzyOleBabe! Soon your hair will thank you for rebounding on that damage so quickly. I only DC once a week (prep on Saturdays, DC on Sundays). There's a thread here on LHCF _Deep conditioning - how often?_ many do their DC once a week while others do when they wash. Here is a another article on Motown Girl's Deep Conditioning Tips


----------



## livinthevida

kittenz said:


> @livinthevida If you're still interested, last night I misted  my twist lightly and then put them in a banded ponytail to stretch them out.  the twist that wouldn't reach into the ponytail were fully stretched and pinned down.  It worked.  When I took everything out this morning my twist weren't shrunken at all.


Thanks for the tip @kittenz! I was thinking to use either a handful of bobby pins for all this hair after a two strand twist or banding them together to the back


----------



## livinthevida

It is now several weeks since I have applied _infusium 23 leave-in treatment_ to my hair and let's just say what I thought worked so well in my teenage years does not apply now  my hair is definitely a whole other grain of hair compared to then. I should have known the results would have been more fly-a ways, straw like hair, and flat curls especially when comparing the ingredients in the Organic Coconut Oil to infusium 23 erplexed _back to using Organic Coconut Oil i go!_

BIG difference from when I used only the Coconut Oil in January to infusium now. Here's a few pics at my lunch hour:


----------



## livinthevida

Feeling not so ok with how my hair was holding up at lunch time I tried @adokowa's braided bun tutorial for a quick updo! My look is a little modified as this was my first time doing a braided bun. I ended up braiding up to the side and then twisting the front to the braided bun. I like it ALOT! and will do more often once I can practice in a straight line


----------



## pookaloo83

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Feeling not so ok with how my hair was holding up at lunch time I tried @adokowa's braided bun tutorial for a quick updo! My look is a little modified as this was my first time doing a braided bun. I ended up braiding up to the side and then twisting the front to the braided bun. I like it ALOT! and will do more often once I can practice in a straight line



Cute.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Kerryann

oh hell i dont even have much to say but i oiled my scalp tomorrow will be 3 weeks with these braids..... going for 3 months with these jammys


----------



## pookaloo83

Hair is puffed up right about now. And it's crazy windy outside. So I'm looking a lil but cray. Gonna do smaller braids tonight for my braidout tomorrow because done of the definition is going away.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## esi.adokowa

livinthevida said:


> Feeling not so ok with how my hair was holding up at lunch time I tried @adokowa's braided bun tutorial for a quick updo! My look is a little modified as this was my first time doing a braided bun. I ended up braiding up to the side and then twisting the front to the braided bun. I like it ALOT! and will do more often once I can practice in a straight line



looks awesome!!


----------



## Evallusion

I'ze still here.  21 weeks into my transition.  Currently in a sew-in that I'm not too fond of but there is too much going on in my life right now for me to pause and do something about it.  Over and out...


----------



## BlkOnyx488

checking in still in the same braids,  a I am happy to see that March is flying by!! I just might make it to the 31st length Chechen without cheating!!!!!


----------



## NaturalfienD

Fyne said:


> Ladies in hard water area - are you thinking of changing your routine because of it? I thought about using filtered water to co-wash got to be less harsh than straight from the tap right?
> 
> ...
> 
> Actually, I did change my routine a little-especially once I saw that map of NV having extremely hard water.  I had a left over water bottle (one of those huge smart water joints) and I ran to the water fountain in my apartment's gym.  Instead of using it just for my rinse, I used the water to dilute for shampooing/rinsing that out and as a final rinse after my protein conditioner.  I think I will keep using that approach until I purchase a water filter for the shower.


----------



## NikkiQ

19 days til check in time!!!!


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello Everyone!!

I am checking in to share my experience with wig making ... it took forever but I am proud of myself because I got it done just in time to go to work!!  I will definitely send pix of my creation sometime this week.  Although it took hours to make (add 'em up-it took me like 8 hours  ); it was better than having to twist. twist. twist. my hair for over 20 hours  ...
I can't front, at first I kinda feel like I was perpetrating because I have either worn my hair in its natural state or in yarn braids/twists for over a year and a half. But right now, I am feeling sessi  **watch out there now** I like the change up and I am having fun with it.

I am the most excited about having access to my scalp so I can moisturize/wash accordingly.  My hair has thickened and has gotten longer since January.  I am stoked.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:


> girl what is that baby doing!  is it a boy or girl? i'm so ready for you to have this baby too!


 

its a boy i think he maybe to comfortable in there i may have to stop eating and starve him out. this is our 3rd son and my other 2 boys also came after my due dates around 4 days so im expecting him by wednesday Godwilling


----------



## coolsista-paris

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> its a boy i think he maybe to comfortable in there i may have to stop eating and starve him out. this is our 3rd son and my other 2 boys also came after my due dates around 4 days so im expecting him by wednesday Godwilling



You have got 4 bodyguards for yourself. Ive got 3 .(2sons.and.hubby). Anyway wednesday IS very soon .baby is so.compfty in there


----------



## NikkiQ

My hot look for the evening lol

View attachment 2012-03-12 17.40.32.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I'm getting a sew in soon and plan to keep it in for a few months. Right now my hair looks a mess lol and I haven't noticed much growth but my grandma thinks it may have grew a lil bit. I think I will be at apl by the end of the year instead of June like I said in my first post.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

so i wont be doing a length check until june. im comfortable with where my hair is right now and i know where my hair is headed so im just not sweating it right now. ill just continue to baby these ends and my hair will be fine.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Completed my dye job tonight!! And wouldn't you know it I missed a small spot because my part yesterday was all over the place and the one today was all over the place   Oh well. I decided to DC my whole head because it was a bit dry today, plus I'm going to DC overnight, and half a head in a conditioning cap will not do.

I think my banana DC wasn't as moisturizing as I needed it to be so I added more honey and avocado oil, cross fingers it comes out a lil' bit softer.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Thanks faithVA I am going to hand in there and go back to my ol' faithful: twists and lay off the ponytails for a few more months...I know eventually I'll need a good trim, but I'll cross THAT road when I need to

I WILL make APL this year, dammit!


----------



## Poutchi

Hey everyone...It is been a while ...
How is everyone doing? March is flying !!! We are about 2 weeks from out check in date... I have started taking my vitamins and also doing my sulfur oil massages. Yesterday I took down few braids to measure my hair and I have 7 inches of hair in that section. I believe I will just remeasure the same section on March 31 st since I didn't rebraid it back with extension (just braided with my own hair) and we will then see how effective is the sulfur growth mix I have...
How are you are doing?


----------



## coolsista-paris

Poutchi said:
			
		

> Hey everyone...It is been a while ...
> How is everyone doing? March is flying !!! We are about 2 weeks from out check in date... I have started taking my vitamins and also doing my sulfur oil massages. Yesterday I took down few braids to measure my hair and I have 7 inches of hair in that section. I believe I will just remeasure the same section on March 31 st since I didn't rebraid it back with extension (just braided with my own hair) and we will then see how effective is the sulfur growth mix I have...
> How are you are doing?


 Im.doing ok although the Few hair i lost and got scared ...i guess for nothing. Its not à lot but in my head i was saying "why ,its taking off the length "....but my hair IS thicker !!!!and i could tell it looks more Apl than when i posted in january


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I got a hair cut... and I was trimming on my own prior. *sigh* I should have left well enough alone and got a professional trim. I think I'm just going to go in to get dusted every two months. Got very close to apl then PCOS kicked in. I got rid of two inches all over with the cut but the back hangs while the front fros out. It definitely feels better now though. I'm less enamored with long hair and more with healthy hair. When my grass is uber healthy, length retention follows. I just need to focus.... and clean out my stash.


----------



## NikkiQ

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I got a hair cut... and I was trimming on my own prior. *sigh* I should have left well enough alone and got a professional trim. I think I'm just going to go in to get dusted every two months. *Got very close to apl then PCOS kicked in*. I got rid of two inches all over with the cut but the back hangs while the front fros out. It definitely feels better now though. I'm less enamored with long hair and more with healthy hair. When my grass is uber healthy, length retention follows. *I just need to focus.... and clean out my stash*.


 
What is PCOS? And don't be cleaning out your stash around me! You know I love your products


----------



## Poutchi

coolsista-paris said:


> Im.doing ok although the Few hair i lost and got scared ...i guess for nothing. Its not à lot but in my head i was saying "why ,its taking off the length "....but my hair IS thicker !!!!and i could tell it looks more Apl than when i posted in january


 Yeah it does make your hair thicker when you cut it a bit... 
coolsista-paris ... parles tu francais ?  J ai toujours voulu te demander mais bon ...


----------



## coolsista-paris

Poutchi said:
			
		

> Yeah it does make your hair thicker when you cut it a bit...
> coolsista-paris ... parles tu francais ?  J ai toujours voulu te demander mais bon ...



Poutchi : oui je parle français ! Lol je suis de paris. Comment ça se fait que toi aussi tu parles ? 

Dont worry ladies we wont turn the thread to à french one , unless some of you are looking for french lessons lol. ;-)


----------



## kittenz

my twist are so soft


----------



## NikkiQ

I can get down a French and Spanish lesson every now and then


----------



## diadall

Kinda wishing my hair was long enough for a fishtail braid but even at APL that is hard.


----------



## Poutchi

coolsista-paris said:


> @Poutchi : oui je parle français ! Lol je suis de paris. Comment ça se fait que toi aussi tu parles ?
> 
> Dont worry ladies we wont turn the thread to à french one , unless some of you are looking for french lessons lol. ;-)


 

Oh cool... Yes I do speak french however I am in an english dominant city in Canada. I have been working ( and living) in english for about 5 years now that is why. My english is still not perfect but I can usually hold a basic normal conversation in english...I am originally from Niger and the official language is french there


----------



## Poutchi

NikkiQ ... anytime for the french lesson  anytime


----------



## Poutchi

diadall said:


> Kinda wishing my hair was long enough for a fishtail braid but even at APL that is hard.


  But you do know that you will reach that point right ?


----------



## coolsista-paris

Poutchi said:
			
		

> Oh cool... Yes I do speak french however I am in an english dominant city in Canada. I have been working ( and living) in english for about 5 years now that is why. My english is still not perfect but I can usually hold a basic normal conversation in english...I am originally from Niger and the official language is french there



Oh allright i see. Well to me seems like your english is great! You write well. French is such à difficult language that some of the pure french and including those stupid "racists " that say "foreigners cant even speak our language " Are even worse than the foreigners !!


----------



## livinthevida

Poutchi said:


> Hey everyone...It is been a while ...
> How is everyone doing? March is flying !!! We are about 2 weeks from out check in date... I have started taking my vitamins and also doing my sulfur oil massages. Yesterday I took down few braids to measure my hair and I have 7 inches of hair in that section. I believe I will just remeasure the same section on March 31 st since I didn't rebraid it back with extension (just braided with my own hair) and we will then see how effective is the sulfur growth mix I have...
> How are you are doing?


Hi Poutchi! I am very happy with my HHJ since beginning in January I see my thinning hair has improved slightly thanks to the ladies here on LHCF with recommendations to do scalp massages. I have become comfortable with caring for my hair keeping it low maintenance as possible. In the past few months I finally found a product - Organic Coconut Oil - that works best for my hair and scalp I LOVE IT! 

I think we might see a little growth on March 31 (*crossing my fingers*) yet in the meantime I am keeping with my cool rinses after my workout, coconut oil, massages, roller setting and weekly deep conditioning


----------



## Poutchi

coolsista-paris said:


> Oh allright i see. Well to me seems like your english is great! You write well. French is such à difficult language that some of the pure french and including those stupid "racists " that say "foreigners cant even speak our language " Are even worse than the foreigners !!


coolsista-paris  Aww...thanks for the comment on my english level... I still can remember when my boss had to send me emails of what he wanted me to do so i can google translate it to french in order for me to understand what he meant lol. But they have been fantastic to me here, knowing I am a french speaking person being thrown into an english corporation.... But then I learned french I was 5 so I have no idea how difficult it was for me, but I would say that french is more difficult because it has too much rules ( for example feminin and masculin for things... that is something english people have hard time with... the way you speak to older people by addressing them as a group of people whereas in english, you is you, whether it is one person or a lot of people...)...but then english is also difficult on the way you pronounce things and you can easily say something different because they have this tendency of using very similar words for differents things ( like bear, beer, bare with me, bare naked etc...) but i like it, being able to speak more than one language... my next one is arabic... it s a personnal challenge i want to overcome...the writting and the speaking 
few... someone was inspired...(me)
Well I am happy I found a fellow french speaking person...  Hope all is well dans le pays de Nicolas Sarkozy...


----------



## Poutchi

livinthevida said:


> Hi @Poutchi! I am very happy with my HHJ since beginning in January I see my thinning hair has improved slightly thanks to the ladies here on LHCF with recommendations to do scalp massages. I have become comfortable with caring for my hair keeping it low maintenance as possible. In the past few months I finally found a product - Organic Coconut Oil - that works best for my hair and scalp I LOVE IT!
> 
> I think we might see a little growth on March 31 (*crossing my fingers*) yet in the meantime I am keeping with my cool rinses after my workout, coconut oil, massages, roller setting and weekly deep conditioning


 
Awesome livinthevida... It s always nice to see good things happening toward our goals ... I think when I get these braids out the texture of my hair is going to get better... I has discover ceramides lately and the curls i see in my unbraided parts have never existed before... so I cannot wait to take these down... However I do know I won t have time to take care of it if it is down ( working full time and studying for a master evenings...)


----------



## Fyne

lamaria211 said:


> its a boy i think he maybe to comfortable in there i *may have to stop eating and starve him out*.  this is our 3rd son and my other 2 boys also came after my due dates  around 4 days so im expecting him by wednesday Godwilling



If he likes food like I do he will be out in no time! 



NaturalfienD said:


> Fyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies in hard water  area - are you thinking of changing your routine because of it? I  thought about using filtered water to co-wash got to be less harsh than  straight from the tap right?
> 
> ...
> 
> Actually, I did change my routine a little-especially once I saw that  map of NV having extremely hard water.  I had a left over water bottle  (one of those huge smart water joints) and I ran to the water fountain  in my apartment's gym.  Instead of using it just for my rinse, I used  the water to dilute for shampooing/rinsing that out and as a final rinse  after my protein conditioner.  I think I will keep using that approach  until I purchase a water filter for the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  have noticed a difference using the filtered water to co-wash. I think  im going to have to look into a shower head filter too on the plus side  its better for my skin too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikkiQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is PCOS?* And don't be cleaning out your stash around me! You know I love your products
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its Polycystic Ovary Syndrome - can cause excessive shedding in some ladies leading to ends that need to be trimed regularly. I used to suffer from this but its disappeared with daily exercise and watching what I eat.
> 
> Im looking forward to the length check Im still far from APL but I'm excited to see progress!
Click to expand...


----------



## coolsista-paris

Poutchi said:
			
		

> coolsista-paris  Aww...thanks for the comment on my english level... I still can remember when my boss had to send me emails of what he wanted me to do so i can google translate it to french in order for me to understand what he meant lol. But they have been fantastic to me here, knowing I am a french speaking person being thrown into an english corporation.... But then I learned french I was 5 so I have no idea how difficult it was for me, but I would say that french is more difficult because it has too much rules ( for example feminin and masculin for things... that is something english people have hard time with... the way you speak to older people by addressing them as a group of people whereas in english, you is you, whether it is one person or a lot of people...)...but then english is also difficult on the way you pronounce things and you can easily say something different because they have this tendency of using very similar words for differents things ( like bear, beer, bare with me, bare naked etc...) but i like it, being able to speak more than one language... my next one is arabic... it s a personnal challenge i want to overcome...the writting and the speaking
> few... someone was inspired...(me)
> Well I am happy I found a fellow french speaking person...  Hope all is well dans le pays de Nicolas Sarkozy...



Throw that sarkozy out ! Lol. Fed up. 
K.learned french at 11....my god school was something !!! I didnt get à thing of what people were saying....Im still making.little mistakes with the feminin and masculin .hâte that rule !!


----------



## Poutchi

coolsista-paris ... it will get better ... you never stop learning a language


----------



## NikkiQ

We should have a French word or phrase of the day!!!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ said:


> What is PCOS? And don't be cleaning out your stash around me! You know I love your products



NikkiQ  It's PolyCystic Ovarian Syndrome. I'm usually ok but this last month and a half were really rough on me. When teamed with fibromyalgia it can be a beast.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:


> We should have a French word or phrase of the day!!!!


 
i see you're very motivated ! c'est très bien !


----------



## NikkiQ

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> i see you're very motivated ! c'est très bien !



Does that mean "that's really good"?? Lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Does that mean "that's really good"?? Lol
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Yeah nikkiQ  .you got it ;-) (no.cheating on google)?! lol joke i trust you.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^  no google. Just a lucky guess.

It's gonna be rather warm the rest of the week. I wonder if I can wear my twist out/braid out to work without it lookin like crap by the end of the day


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^  no google. Just a lucky guess.
> 
> It's gonna be rather warm the rest of the week. I wonder if I can wear my twist out/braid out to work without it lookin like crap by the end of the day



Try and see how it goes the first day


----------



## kittenz

Good Morning!! Anyone else a little nervous about our first checkpoint? I am. I'm not even SL so I'm not sure how I'll bridge the gap between NL and APL. But I'm enjoying the time and company and my hair is healty so I'm encouraged. Have a great day chicas!

ETA: My twists are still going strong.  I redid the side flat twist last night and I'm good til Friday


----------



## NikkiQ

kittenz said:


> Good Morning!! *Anyone else a little nervous about our first checkpoint?* I am. I'm not even SL so I'm not sure how I'll bridge the gap between NL and APL. But I'm enjoying the time and company and my hair is healty so I'm encouraged. Have a great day chicas!
> 
> ETA: My twists are still going strong. I redid the side flat twist last night and I'm good til Friday


 
I think everyone is a little on the nervous side about the first check in, but at least it'll help us see how much further we have until we reach APL. Maybe we'll be able to change something in our reggies if we haven't gotten the results we wanted.


----------



## diadall

I am about to get braided next week so here it is...





I get braided next week and will stay in braids until July.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Looks great! Love the color. How far are you from APL? b/c you look mighty close to me.


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^Looks great! Love the color. How far are you from APL? b/c you look mighty close to me.



I cheated...that is from June 2011. That is the last time I had a real flat iron done. I could never get it this straight.

Its about the same length...le sigh.

I think when I get unbraided, I will be there. I think about 2 inches and I can pull it there effortlessly.


----------



## SavannahNatural

diadall said:


> I am about to get braided next week so here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141119
> 
> I get braided next week and will stay in braids until July.



Wow!  You're so close.  How many inches/cm do you have left before you reach APL?  Your armpits (why is that so funny to say/type) don't show in the picture.

ETA:  I see your response to NikkiQ.  Are you sure there's no change?  June is such a long time!  You might have grown even a 1/4" since then.  Are you a slow grower, or realized you needed to change your regimen?


----------



## NikkiQ

Fingers crossed for those 2" for you diadall


----------



## Poutchi

I am seriously disappointed in myself... how can i be 2 years post relaxer and only have 7 inches of hair on my head...? I would think after all this time ( started hair journey in 2009), i would be  a master in the art of retention... oh well... we shall do better this year...


----------



## pookaloo83

diadall girl that was 9 months ago! You sure you're not APL by now?

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

Heading over to Sally's today to pick up some hair pins. I wanna play around with wearing my hair up more. I love my color too much to hide it away all the time.


----------



## Seamonster

diadall pretty hair,all the same. 
I think I will be able to pull to APL easily by the reveal, so maybe I am getting close to APL too. Hopefully, I make it for the June Check in.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Heading over to Sally's today to pick up some hair pins. I wanna play around with wearing my hair up more. I love my color too much to hide it away all the time.



Good Day Hair Pins and the Spin Pins are the truth!  i really love the Spin Pins.


----------



## Evolving78

Seamonster said:


> diadall pretty hair,all the same.
> I think I will be able to pull to APL easily by the reveal, so maybe I am getting close to APL too. Hopefully, I make it for the June Check in.




i know if  nothing else crazy happens, since i had to trim my hair, i know i will make it for the June check in as well!


----------



## diadall

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> diadall girl that was 9 months ago! You sure you're not APL by now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



I am sure. I CBL. I am a slow grower, I got a trim and I am not consistent with my regi.


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Heading over to Sally's today to pick up some hair pins. I wanna play around with wearing my hair up more. I love my color too much to hide it away all the time.



You read my mind. I'm gonna buy me some today too.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

OMG....Laaaadddddiiiiiieeeessssss!!!!!! I think I have finally reached my goal of APL and its not even time yet. I gave myself a date of September 2012 and here it is only March!!! I been protective styling like crazy so I havent really paid my hair any mind when it came to length checks, however this morning after my wash and deep condition, i couldn't help but look in the mirror to check out my tresses. I wanna scream im so freaking happy. I guess later on I can post some pics. I still want all my sides and front to be APL so I will still give myself until September to get the results im looking for. Thanks for all your support ladies. I love you guys!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

WTG SincerelyBeautiful!!


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> You read my mind. I'm gonna buy me some today too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 
Pook they have the big ones 2 for $3 too.


----------



## lilyofthenile

Been drinking much more water today. I did drink about 50oz yesterday, not perfect, but it's a big jump. I'll be continuing this water drinking LOL and eating healthily etc b/c I really need APL to be mine this year. I've been applying oil to my scalp and GHEing since Friday.


----------



## TheNDofUO

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> OMG....Laaaadddddiiiiiieeeessssss!!!!!! I think I have finally reached my goal of APL and its not even time yet. I gave myself a date of September 2012 and here it is only March!!! I been protective styling like crazy so I havent really paid my hair any mind when it came to length checks, however this morning after my wash and deep condition, i couldn't help but look in the mirror to check out my tresses. I wanna scream im so freaking happy. I guess later on I can post some pics. I still want all my sides and front to be APL so I will still give myself until September to get the results im looking for. Thanks for all your support ladies. I love you guys!!!!



Those pics best come soon!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^And I say Amen to that!


----------



## Evolving78

just gave myself a touch up.  i am convinced it is the water.  hair felt good through the whole process until the final rinse of the conditioner in the shower.  i am going to have to spend some money on a good shower filter.  but i will just have to get my hair washed next week at the salon.  


but my hair feels pretty decent.  i am airdrying right now.  using the Argan Oil is helping (keeping it smooth less frizz)  trying to decide if i should just bun or flat iron and bun.  i work for MAC and we have the spring trend show this Saturday.  so i need to look presentable.  if i don't flat iron, i will just throw my wig on.  i love my Molly wig.  she gives me life!  best wig i have ever owned.  i am going to wash her as well as my Mommy wig.

oh i got some growth.  mad i had to trim. would have made it.  my bottom layer is grazing now.  i should be there by May.  but when i trimmed my hair in twists, it created layers.  so some of my hair is shoulder length and some is grazing APL.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> ^^And I say Amen to that!



WELLLL!


----------



## Ogoma

I want highlights. I am going in to the Aveda salon for a consultation on Saturday. 

I need to figure out how to do the length check since I am on a no heat challenge for the whole year.

How do people determine if they are collar bone length? How does this differ from shoulder length?


----------



## lamaria211

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> OMG....Laaaadddddiiiiiieeeessssss!!!!!! I think I have finally reached my goal of APL and its not even time yet. I gave myself a date of September 2012 and here it is only March!!! I been protective styling like crazy so I havent really paid my hair any mind when it came to length checks, however this morning after my wash and deep condition, i couldn't help but look in the mirror to check out my tresses. I wanna scream im so freaking happy. I guess later on I can post some pics. I still want all my sides and front to be APL so I will still give myself until September to get the results im looking for. Thanks for all your support ladies. I love you guys!!!!


 
Congrats dear. Pics,Pics,Pics pleeze


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 are you still pregnant woman???


----------



## coolsista-paris

SincerelyBeautiful :congrats !!!!!!!


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> @lamaria211 are you still pregnant woman???


 
i sure am, im gonna give him till the 41 week mark before i go to the hospital and get induced


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> I am about to get braided next week so here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141119
> 
> I get braided next week and will stay in braids until July.


diadall you look very close to APL! 

What type of braids are you putting in? and will you keep up with your current regimen or update it for the new braid in?


----------



## livinthevida

@SincerelyBeautiful Congratulations! We are so proud of you too! YAY!

I second the ladies please post pics


----------



## diadall

livinthevida said:
			
		

> diadall you look very close to APL!
> 
> What type of braids are you putting in? and will you keep up with your current regimen or update it for the new braid in?



I am getting single box braids.
Last time I got them was 2008. I wore them for about 8 months. My only regi for the braids is just to use,this spray sold at the shop.

I think I will hit APL when they come out. I think my hair grows slowly and I have a horrible regi.

The woman braiding my hair has braided for Alicia Keys and E. Badu.

But I got a great price.


----------



## lamaria211

I think ill be 1inch from APL for the first check in which is great for me!


----------



## pookaloo83

diadall said:
			
		

> I am getting single box braids.
> Last time I got them was 2008. I wore them for about 8 months. My only regi for the braids is just to use,this spray sold at the shop.
> 
> I think I will hit APL when they come out. I think my hair grows slowly and I have a horrible regi.
> 
> The woman braiding my hair has braided for Alicia Keys and E. Badu.
> 
> But I got a great price.




You keep the same set in for 8 months?! Wow!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

Holy crap that's a long time!!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Seamonster

Wow, I am so excited for the March 31 reveal now. Can't wait to see SincerelyBeautiful lovely brand new APL hair  :woohoo:

Sounds like the rest of us are chomping at the APL bit too. This is a very exciting APL thread. I think shoulder and APL length hair is so beautiful

Ogoma I am perplexed about our no heat length checks too. I posed the question of how to do accurate heat free length checks, and was told to just pull my dry stretched hair to a length.


----------



## NikkiQ

You can also get an accurate length by using a roller set of some sort if you're thinking shrunken hair pulled down isn't enough.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

I'm not gonna get too excited about my length check on the 31st I don't PS so I know it MAY take me a lil bit longer to get to APL.  But I'm still excited! I'm gonna do the check with no hear. Cause that's how I did my last one.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Poutchi

For the length check, would that be ok to just measure a section of the hair or do we need pictures? I am in mini braids since January 5th and do not plan on taking them down before May or even June... They re super tinny and not do weight at all, we used about half a pack of regular straight braiding hair cut in 5, so they re also short...


----------



## TruMe

Seamonster - I do my length checks on soaking wet hair and stretch it since I don't use heat at all.


----------



## NikkiQ

Poutchi said:


> For the length check, would that be ok to just measure a section of the hair or do we need pictures? I am in mini braids since January 5th and do not plan on taking them down before May or even June... They re super tinny and not do weight at all, we used about half a pack of regular straight braiding hair cut in 5, so they re also short...


 
The check in is just a way to for everyone to get a good idea of their progress so far. So if measuring a section of hair is the way you've been charting your growth, then hey....who am I to make you change? My ONLY request is that you update us on any growth or changes that may have happened since your last length check


----------



## BlkOnyx488

I hope it will be ok if my March 30th Length Check is a Heat one.  I don't like doing a pull down length check I like to know where my hair hits without me pulling on it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Here's my updo for the day. Nothing fancy,but I dig it.

View attachment 2012-03-15 07.55.39.jpg



View attachment 2012-03-15 08.03.06.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Kerryann

well hell the only thing i can check in with is a few hand claps lol i will length check the second round


----------



## NikkiQ

I would love to attempt a flexi rod set this weekend


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I would love to attempt a flexi rod set this weekend



I was thinking of this too. But I have only 4 flexirods. I don't even know where the rest are. Smh.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ  that's really cute.  I may have to steal you style.  I have one or two of those zing things in my stash somewhere.


----------



## Evolving78

well here is where my hair is at after all of that mess i have been going through.

it isn't straight.  i just airdried it and put it up in a clip

i hate i had to do that early trim.

do you ladies think i will be there by May?


----------



## kittenz

shortdub78 since it's not straight I think you'll make it by May or June, with no more setbacks.  I may be off, but it looks like you need about an inch.   It's looks great , shiny and healthy


----------



## pookaloo83

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> well here is where my hair is at after all of that mess i have been going through.
> 
> it isn't straight.  i just airdried it and put it up in a clip
> 
> i hate i had to do that early trim.
> 
> do you ladies think i will be there by May?



I think so. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## kupenda

Ok. Tried my first ever cornrow. Yes my braid is anorexic but I think the actual cornrow itself isn't too shabby for a first try  





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

kittenz said:


> @shortdub78 since it's not straight I think you'll make it by May or June, with no more setbacks. I may be off, but it *looks like you need about an inch*. It's looks great , shiny and healthy


 
It looks really close. I agree with about an inch.


----------



## faithVA

Sorry I haven't been very active in this thread. My mom has been in and out of the hospital since January and has been in the hospital continually since sometime in February. I'm not getting much downtime and obviously hair has taken a back seat.

I may do a length check for March but I'm not sure. At the end of March I'm just going to be glad to have hair


----------



## pookaloo83

faithVA said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been very active in this thread. My mom has been in and out of the hospital since January and has been in the hospital continually since sometime in February. I'm not getting much downtime and obviously hair has taken a back seat.
> 
> I may do a length check for March but I'm not sure. At the end of March I'm just going to be glad to have hair



Oh man. Hope your mom gets better.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Sorry I haven't been very active in this thread. My mom has been in and out of the hospital since January and has been in the hospital continually since sometime in February. I'm not getting much downtime and obviously hair has taken a back seat.
> 
> I may do a length check for March but I'm not sure. At the end of March I'm just going to be glad to have hair


 
Sending prayers your way for mom


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> I was thinking of this too. But I have only 4 flexirods. I don't even know where the rest are. Smh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 
Hmm...how about mixing flexis and bantu knots? 



kittenz said:


> @NikkiQ that's really cute. I may have to steal you style. I have one or two of those zing things in my stash somewhere.


 
This thing is no joke! My hair isn't going anywhere in this thing  I need to stock up on more hair toys like this and banana clips that are actually strong enough to hold thick natural hair.



shortdub78 said:


> well here is where my hair is at after all of that mess i have been going through.
> 
> it isn't straight. i just airdried it and put it up in a clip
> 
> i hate i had to do that early trim.
> 
> do you ladies think i will be there by May?


 
 I see you being there end of May with no problem. Heck the shadow from your ends look APL already so you know you're close!



kupenda said:


> Ok. Tried my first ever cornrow. Yes my braid is anorexic but I think the actual cornrow itself isn't too shabby for a first try
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141271
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
WTG! That's good for a first time. Imagine how good they're gonna look when you get more and more practice. Now spill it b/c I can't cornrow to save my soul


----------



## Evolving78

take care faithVA !
make sure you get some rest too.  praying your mother has a full recovery!


----------



## kittenz

faithVA  Praying your mom has a full and complete recovery.  We'll be here when you need and when you have time again.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Wow! You girls are all so close to APL! I'll be slowly trimming off my damaged ends so dont be expecting any growth here but I'll try and cut at the same speed of hair growth so my hair won't get shorter. In the mran time... PS, PS, PS!


----------



## faithVA

Thanks ladies! Can someone come over and do my hair  It sure is raggedy.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I would, but I don't think you want me anywhere near your head. You've seen my styling skills


----------



## Kerryann

U know im shooting for BSB by the end of the year WHEN not IF but when i make it to apl by the end of JUNE


----------



## bajandoc86

faithVA I wish I could! But I'm w hole plane ride away . Sorry to hear about your mom, I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Seamonster

faithVA If I was there, I would love to do your hair. God bless you.


----------



## Seamonster

Kerryann said:


> U know im shooting for BSB by the end of the year WHEN not IF but when i make it to apl by the end of JUNE



That would be great, I see a lot of protective stylers make the goals quickly.


----------



## faithVA

Thanks ladies. It's the thought that counts.


----------



## SavannahNatural

faithVA said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies. It's the thought that counts.



faithVA many prayers and blessings sent your way for you and your mom. Mostly for you as the caretaker is often negligent of their own needs in taking care of the patient. You at your best is what your mom needs!  

If you can make a trip down to GA I'll do my best to mud wash, henna, and twist your hair ( did I get it right?)!


----------



## faithVA

@[email protected] said:


> @faithVA many prayers and blessings sent your way for you and your mom. Mostly for you as the caretaker is often negligent of their own needs in taking care of the patient. You at your best is what your mom needs!
> 
> If you can make a trip down to GA I'll do my best to mud wash, henna, and twist your hair ( did I get it right?)!


 
Oh you got it right. Don't even tempt me @[email protected] I have no problem filling up my car and taking a ride. And its 83 degrees too?  

Yes people keep telling me to take care of myself. But I have found it is an impossible goal. It sounds good but there just isn't enough time or energy to take care of both well. But I will do the best I can.


----------



## NikkiQ

Mama comes first...hair has no priority, but always keep yourself in the mix.


----------



## livinthevida

shortdub78 you look very close to APL there! Your hair is looking healthy too plenty of shine!

NikkiQ that is a pretty style for an updo! How did you get the hair to stay up? do the 2 sides clip like a comb into the hair? I've yet to use these and I might start now! where to buy?

faithVA I hope your mom is better soon. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I know how difficult it can be to care for a family member in and out the hospital. It may not seem like it right now yet these can be some of the best moments you will remember with your Mom


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Lots of hair pins first just to get it up and my ends tucked under the put that stretchy thing on top.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Hi.it like ive taking soooo long without checking in.i see many are.doing Well with their hair.

faithVA: many thoughts for you and your mom and.family .hope things will go fine.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Lots of hair pins first just to get it up and my ends tucked under the put that stretchy thing on top.



i like that style on you too!  i bought one last year and still don't really know how to use it.  i'm kinda scared of it.

my mother says i condition and worry about my hair too much.  she said she doesn't worry about her hair.  i said "well you pay someone to worry about your hair, and i do my own hair.  she as like you are right!"


----------



## lilyofthenile

faithVA I wish you the best with your mom, sending some prayers her way ^^


----------



## NikkiQ

It's my first time wearing it too and won't be my last. I was totally diggin it today. Might wear it up again tomorrow.

So I decided to do a pull test a minute ago and I'm very pleased with where I am. Baby steps to APL!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## kupenda

faithVA we are here for you! Much love for you and momma. Wishing happy thoughts and sparkling dreams for the both of you. 


Very pretty clip NikkiQ
I've wanted one for awhile but they look scary lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie

I got 2" cut off today. My hair is finally evened up and now I feel like I will see some real progress this time around. 

Also, when I texlax it again, I will allow my hair to get just a tad bit straighter and do a corrective by pulling through the ends at the last 2 minutes, then wash quickly. 

There will be no smoothing done whatsoever. I will just put on the relaxer and take it off. I want elongated curls. I have a few more weeks to go before my next touch up.


----------



## Kerryann

Seamonster said:


> That would be great, I see a lot of protective stylers make the goals quickly.



That's why i'm saying this i pray i can keep protective styling through the year


----------



## Ogoma

faithVA said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been very active in this thread. My mom has been in and out of the hospital since January and has been in the hospital continually since sometime in February. I'm not getting much downtime and obviously hair has taken a back seat.
> 
> I may do a length check for March but I'm not sure. At the end of March I'm just going to be glad to have hair



Thoughts and prayers with you and your mom. If I still lived in NoVA, I would have volunteered to do your hair. I have no skills, but I can follow instructions well.


----------



## Onhergrind09

So I went to a new beauty salon today, overall it was a good experience.  I had been going to a Dominican salon before, (the few times a year that I step foot in a salon since beginning my HHJ) but I got tired of my wishes being ignored.   I ended up cutting off 1-1.5 inches of hair because I like the look of a blunt cut and even and thick ends.  So I essentially have 1-1.5 inches to go to make it back to APL in the back 2 sections of my hair and around 2-2.5 inches to get the front two sections.  Overall, I'm pretty happy with my hair so I'm going to continue doing what I've been doing.  The only change is that I purchased the Hair Trigger Elixir and will incorporate it into my regimen.  Hopefully I will make it there by my 25th. 

Will post picts as soon as my computer cooperates


----------



## BlkOnyx488

I think I have past the expiration date on my Braid install.  two days ago I was doing good but now I have the take me down inch, and it's very very strong,  I don't think weave will survive the weekend.  Well I made it 7 weeks that's a record for me!


----------



## NikkiQ

Early length check sneak peek. Getting close ladies!!! Hopefully in the back it's just as long

View attachment 2012-03-15 18.24.28.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ said:


> Early length check sneak peek. Getting close ladies!!! Hopefully in the back it's just as long
> 
> View attachment 141353
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
NikkiQ Dang baby don't hurt yourself you look like you pressing that finger in deep,   Looks Like you spanking the hair, you gonna be APL on the 31st you hear me!!!!!!

you progress is looking good!


----------



## pookaloo83

BlkOnyx488 said:


> @NikkiQ Dang baby don't hurt yourself you look like you pressing that finger in deep,   Looks Like you spanking the hair, you gonna be APL on the 31st you hear me!!!!!!
> 
> you progress is looking good!




She done lost all circulation in that fanga! j/k girl!


----------



## NikkiQ

Gee thanks 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ said:


> Gee thanks
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ   Luv u


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> Early length check sneak peek. Getting close ladies!!! Hopefully in the back it's just as long
> 
> View attachment 141353
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



 Oh My! we bout to lose another one to the BSL challenge. You are going to be APL on March 31 for sure. 

It's just gonna be Ogoma and me left in the APL challenge in December, because we are in the no heat challenge, and don't know how long our hair is.


----------



## GIJane

Onhergrind09 said:


> So I went to a new beauty salon today, overall it was a good experience. I had been going to a Dominican salon before, (the few times a year that I step foot in a salon since beginning my HHJ) but I got tired of my wishes being ignored. I ended up cutting off 1-1.5 inches of hair because I like the look of a blunt cut and even and thick ends. So I essentially have 1-1.5 inches to go to make it back to APL in the back 2 sections of my hair and around 2-2.5 inches to get the front two sections. Overall, I'm pretty happy with my hair so I'm going to continue doing what I've been doing. The only change is that I purchased the Hair Trigger Elixir and will incorporate it into my regimen. Hopefully I will make it there by my 25th.
> 
> Will post picts as soon as my computer cooperates


 
Onhergrind09 Whats this Hair Trigger Elixir you talking about? 


Seamonster said:


> Oh My! we bout to lose another one to the BSL challenge. You are going to be APL on March 31 for sure.
> 
> It's just gonna be Ogoma and me left in the APL challenge in December, because we are in the no heat challenge, and don't know how long our hair is.


 
Seamonster Do not feel bad. I don't know how long my hair is neither. I haven't put heat in my hair since last May.


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:


> Oh My! we bout to lose another one to the BSL challenge. You are going to be APL on March 31 for sure.
> 
> It's just gonna be Ogoma and me left in the APL challenge in December, because we are in the no heat challenge, and don't know how long our hair is.


 
According to the DH I'm still a good bit away from APL in the back. Plus I'm not joining any BSL challenges this year. I refuse to believe I would make it to BSL this year so I'm aiming for full APL by the end of the year. I'm the challenge creator. You really think I'd leave yall???


----------



## pookaloo83

Then I pull my hair down to the sides like Nikki did its almost APL. But the back like in the middle is shorter. I dont know why. I hope I don't have the dreaded "w".

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Evolving78

Yay NikkiQ !


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Then I pull my hair down to the sides like Nikki did its almost APL. But the back like in the middle is shorter. I dont know why. I hope I don't have the dreaded "w".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Ugh I don't want the W either!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

My same old braidout. It's very humid out and may be a rainy day. Wonder how it will hold up by this afternoon. Bought me some bony pins yesterday and wanted to pin it up but ran out of time this morning.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

Feeling a bit jazzy today lol

View attachment 2012-03-16 07.51.58.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey everyone. Well yesterday I dc with AO GBP on dry hair, did an oil rinse, cowashed with AO HSR, and stretched my hair in 6 plaits. This morning I did cornrows in the front and singles in the back. Hoping to keep it in till I get back from Marrakech...but we'll see.


----------



## Poutchi

faithVA ... Many thoughts for you and ur mom and family... Will keep you in my prayers...
I am steaming my hair... just out of boredsome...


----------



## faithVA

Thank you ladies for all of your prayers and well wishes. My mom made it through surgery yesterday and is now in ICU recovering. In the next week they will let us know if the surgery healed the issue. I am believing we are on to a full recovery.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^YAY Mama!!!!!     :reddancer:


----------



## SavannahNatural

I did a true M & S last night and although I haven't taken my hair down yet I can already tell it's going to be very soft and moisturized!  

I sprayed my braid out with water and sealed with SM Deep Treatment Mask (Masque?)

I feel like I have some good length but it still seems like I have a long way to go before APL! :-/


----------



## Aggie

Okay ladies, since I just had to cut off 2 more inches of hair off my head (it needed evening up plus too many ssks), it took me back to collar bone length. 

I don't see anyway I am going to make it to APL this year so I am bowing out until next year's challenge. 

I will be relaxing my hair straight next relaxer in order to keep my hair on my head. I can't do the natural/texlax thing anymore. I love the curls but my hair hates it.

Thanks for all the support and all the best on reaching your APL goals this year.


----------



## NikkiQ

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, since I just had to cut off 2 more inches of hair off my head (it needed evening up plus too many ssks), it took me back to collar bone length.
> 
> I don't see anyway I am going to make it to APL this year so I am bowing out until next year's challenge.
> 
> I will be relaxing my hair straight next relaxer in order to keep my hair on my head. I can't do the natural/texlax thing anymore. I love the curls but my hair hates it.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and all the best on reaching your APL goals this year.


 
Wait a minute...lots of us are at CBL or above. Why don't you think you'd make APL if you're that close???


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, since I just had to cut off 2 more inches of hair off my head (it needed evening up plus too many ssks), it took me back to collar bone length.
> 
> I don't see anyway I am going to make it to APL this year so I am bowing out until next year's challenge.
> 
> I will be relaxing my hair straight next relaxer in order to keep my hair on my head. I can't do the natural/texlax thing anymore. I love the curls but my hair hates it.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and all the best on reaching your APL goals this year.


 
I think you can still make it @Aggie. There are still 9 months in this year so you still can grow the 3 to 4 inches needed to APL. I really think you should continue on and go for it. I think your hair will surprise you 

Just stick to your regimen, baby your ends and protective style as much as you need to.

P.S. I almost forgot. I am just at CBL and even with my slow growing hair and my knotty ends, my 20 strands of breakage every day and my chia pet shedding, I plan on making it to APL this year.


----------



## Poutchi

I am not CBL... and I am thinking I will make it... so Aggie... come back here!


----------



## alive

faithVA said:


> Thank you ladies for all of your prayers and well wishes. My mom made it through surgery yesterday and is now in ICU recovering. In the next week they will let us know if the surgery healed the issue. I am believing we are on to a full recovery.



Thank God!!! sending happy thoughts your way, faithVA



Poutchi said:


> I am not CBL... and I am thinking I will make it... so Aggie... come back here!



what she said. come back here Aggie!


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> Wait a minute...lots of us are at CBL or above. Why don't you think you'd make APL if you're that close???


 
Well it's because my upper torso is very long and the space between my collar bone and APL is about 7.5" apart and I only have 4.5" of hair on my head. 

Even the space between APL and full BSL for me is another 5". I need approximately 12" of hair to reach full APL and 17" to 18" of hair all from the nape of my neck to reach full BSL. 

I know that I can make full shoulder length for sure by the end of the year which is only 4.5" away.

If I do reach APL this year, that would be nothing short of a miracle for me.

My ultimate hair growth aspiration is to grow and retain another 14" of hair in the next 3 years. I better get on with the PS'ing...STAT!


----------



## lilyofthenile

Seamonster said:


> Oh My! we bout to lose another one to the BSL challenge. You are going to be APL on March 31 for sure.
> 
> *It's just gonna be Ogoma and me left in the APL challenge in December, because we are in the no heat challenge, and don't know how long our hair is.*



I think I'll be too, but it really depends on my check-in in April! Don't despair though =)


----------



## NikkiQ

Aggie said:


> Well it's because my upper torso is very long and* the space between my collar bone and APL is about 7.5" apart and I only have 4.5" of hair on my head*.
> 
> Even the space between APL and full BSL for me is another 5". I need approximately 12" of hair to reach full APL and 17" to 18" of hair all from the nape of my neck to reach full BSL.
> 
> I know that I can make full shoulder length for sure by the end of the year which is only 4.5" away.
> 
> If I do reach APL this year, that would be nothing short of a miracle for me.
> 
> My ultimate hair growth aspiration is to grow and retain another 14" of hair in the next 3 years. I better get on with the PS'ing...STAT!


 
Girl get outta here with that mess. You wanna leave us and all you need is 3 inches with 9 months left in this year???


----------



## Evolving78

KumakoXsd said:


> I think I'll be too, but it really depends on my check-in in April! Don't despair though =)



i'm not leaving once i hit APL.  i would like to be full APL in the back by Dec. i have many layers.  so i will be hanging out in here for the long haul!

now if i can get this wash/ airdry/ bun thing together, i will be good to go this summer.  i don't plan on doing anything to my hair for my birthday in a couple of weeks  i decided i am going to rock my wig.  i need to buy a mini flat iron for her though.


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> Girl get outta here with that mess. You wanna leave us and all you need is 3 inches with 9 months left in this year???


 

NOOOOO, that's not what I meant. I meant that I have 7.5" from where my current length leaves off to APL. I need 12" in total to get to APL from my nape. Sorry for the misunderstanding.

But even so, you ladies are so supportive, I can't even give up anymore, cuz yawl won't let me. That is so commendable and it makes me proud to be a part of such an awesome group of ladies.

Okay I'll stay, but I'm still relaxing my hair straight on the weekend. I'll try to post a pic of it once I'm done.


----------



## NikkiQ

Aggie said:


> NOOOOO, that's not what I meant. I meant that I have 7.5" from where my current length leaves off to APL. I need 12" in total to get to APL from my nape. Sorry for the misunderstanding.
> 
> But even so, you ladies are so supportive, I can't even give up anymore, cuz yawl won't let me. That is so commendable and it makes me proud to be a part of such an awesome group of ladies.
> 
> Okay I'll stay, but I'm still relaxing my hair straight on the weekend. I'll try to post a pic of it once I'm done.


 
Ahhh ok. I gotcha. We're here to cheer you on and support you until you make APL lady. We're all a family now


----------



## GIJane

Aggie said:


> NOOOOO, that's not what I meant. I meant that I have 7.5" from where my current length leaves off to APL. I need 12" in total to get to APL from my nape. Sorry for the misunderstanding.
> 
> But even so, you ladies are so supportive, I can't even give up anymore, cuz yawl won't let me. That is so commendable and it makes me proud to be a part of such an awesome group of ladies.
> 
> Okay I'll stay, but I'm still relaxing my hair straight on the weekend. I'll try to post a pic of it once I'm done.


 
Aggie  You know youre wrong. You done lost you mind  Have you been drinking.


----------



## GIJane

double post


----------



## Aggie

GIJane said:


> @Aggie  You know youre wrong. You done lost you mind Have you been drinking.


 
You're too funny. I assure you, I am quite sane but I'm not going anywhere anymore - yawl made sure of that.


----------



## Seamonster

I love growing with this group, so glad everyone is shooting for full APL. It will be fun to see your length checks throughout the year.

Aggie glad you are staying, looking forward to seeing your perm. Going natural is tough, SSK's are part of the learning curb. Even tho texlax appears easier, I think a lot of people end up having to deal with both natural and relaxed issues. Have you seen Traci transition from bonelax to texlax journey? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbL1g8m13Ek


----------



## Seamonster

faithVA said:


> my knotty ends, my 20 strands of breakage every day and my chia pet shedding, I plan on making it to APL this year.



Me too, that is what I struggle with on a day to day.


----------



## faithVA

Just in case you didn't know - News Bulletin... Joining NikkiQ's APL Challenge is for life. You cannot leave. We will hunt you down and find you and bring you back. So sit back and relax and enjoy the ride.

Ere body understand?  Good!  Glad we all understand.

Carry on


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair puffed up. It rained and it's very humid out. I really don't like when it shrinks because I sometimes get afraid of tangling. But it never tangles. I just get nervous. Lol. Today after work in gonna practice some updos. I seen one on YouTube that I really like.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## kupenda

Cowashed last night with SD Vanilla Silk followed by V05 moisture milks. Put a little DB transitioning on it and laid it flat for a bun. Sooo soft! I threw my moisture/protein balance off about two weeks ago. I think I'm finally getting it back together. Yessss!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Since i wont be induced tll Monday on sunday im gonna DC with Silk Elements Megasilk treatment, blowdry then bun with Elasta Qp Glaze and some Eco Styler gel


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Still braided up and praying for APL when I take down these braids in April!


----------



## TheNDofUO

faithVA said:


> Just in case you didn't know - News Bulletin... Joining NikkiQ's APL Challenge is for life. You cannot leave. We will hunt you down and find you and bring you back. So sit back and relax and enjoy the ride.
> 
> Ere body understand?  Good!  Glad we all understand.
> 
> Carry on



You're too funny!

Anyway, I want to Amla, Neem and Henna my hair today but I'm feeling LAZY.

Someone help?


----------



## faithVA

lamaria211 said:


> Since i wont be induced tll Monday on sunday im gonna DC with Silk Elements Megasilk treatment, blowdry then bun with Elasta Qp Glaze and some Eco Styler gel


 
You must be a strong woman.  Past due and still stylish.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Just in case you didn't know - News Bulletin... Joining NikkiQ's APL Challenge is for life. You cannot leave. We will hunt you down and find you and bring you back. So sit back and relax and enjoy the ride.
> 
> Ere body understand?  Good! Glad we all understand.
> 
> Carry on


 
If you don't know, YOU BETTA ASK SOMEBODY!!!!!


----------



## BlkOnyx488

This is not a length check, it's an AFRO check Pic


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm trying to figure out if I should wash my hair tonight or not. I'm loving that my hair is so stretched right now though. Ahhhh decisions!


----------



## Philippians413

BlkOnyx488 said:


> This is not a length check, it's an AFRO check Pic


 

Beautiful hair!


----------



## NikkiQ

Still haven't done anything to my hair 

I'll wash on Sunday


----------



## pookaloo83

Just braided my hair up for the night and stretched a piece of hair to see where I am.  I'm not a fan of seeing my length without heat, so I'm gonna straighten sometime in May and see where I am.


----------



## Aggie

Seamonster said:


> I love growing with this group, so glad everyone is shooting for full APL. It will be fun to see your length checks throughout the year.
> 
> @Aggie glad you are staying, looking forward to seeing your perm. Going natural is tough, SSK's are part of the learning curb. Even tho texlax appears easier, I think a lot of people end up having to deal with both natural and relaxed issues. Have you seen Traci transition from bonelax to texlax journey? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbL1g8m13Ek


 

You're just wrong for this Seamonster and I love you for it. This video just made me change my mind again. I will remain texlaxed but I will not leave it so tight anymore. 

I will straighten my hair just a little bit more by adding less oil/grease to the relaxer. Maybe I won't add any grease at all - just 2oz of evoo to 8 oz of relaxer. Tha should do the trick.

I do however have to use straight relaxer on my ends which are very very tight for about 2 minutes to straighten them out a bit more than the rest of my hair. I believe at some point during my texlaxer 2 times ago, I may have missed an entire inch of naural hair.

If I straighten it out a little more, then perhaps, I may will not make this mistake again because I will be able to easily identify the new growth. Wish me luck.


----------



## NikkiQ

We can't wait to see your progress from this point on Aggie


----------



## Seamonster

Aggie   Glad HL bonelaxed Traci's journey to WL texlaxed could help


----------



## faithVA

I really thought I was going to do my hair tonight but just can't do it. So put some coffee castor oil on my scalp and rubbed it in. Sitting under my heat cap now. Hopefully I will feel like cowashing in the morning.


----------



## kittenz

I just ordered a steamer


----------



## GIJane

kittenz said:


> I just ordered a steamer


 
kittenz Which one? How much?


----------



## Fyne

kittenz said:


> I just ordered a steamer



I reeaaaallly want one to! How will you fit it into your reggie?

Aggie You didnt know it but we signed a contract on entering this thread til APL do us part 
faithVA 

Ive been exercising daily/co-washing/airdrying/protective styling and discovered my hair really loves more co-washing but I need to learn how to tame the frizzies when I want it straight.


----------



## kupenda

I have sooo much breakage at the demarcation line. Can't seem to get this thing back where I want it. Come on!!!!! Sheesh

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Oh no kupenda! What's going on???


----------



## Poutchi

Not feeling well today... I have a serious cold and these meds are not really working...


----------



## kittenz

GIJane I got the Huetiful Steamer for $120  Hoping I can find a comfortable table setup to use it.  I don't like having a stand up one always up.

Fyne I'm going to use it weekly to DC  I also want steam my face

Poutchi Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Meritamen

faithVA said:


> Just in case you didn't know - News Bulletin... Joining NikkiQ's APL Challenge is for life. You cannot leave. We will hunt you down and find you and bring you back. So sit back and relax and enjoy the ride.
> 
> Ere body understand?  Good!  Glad we all understand.
> 
> Carry on



Don't have to tell me twice. I dropped out of the other growth challenges but am going to stay here. I want to focus on making it to full APL by December.


----------



## Poutchi

Thanks kittenz... Going back to bed


----------



## GIJane

kittenz Thats the one I have.


----------



## Poutchi

It s soo nice out today and I am feeling better... not to a point i wanna leave this couch though...  
I have been thinking...Who among you guys finger detangle? I have been doing it for that small section I took my braids out ever since and I am kinda liking it. Is it because it is such a small part that i am enjoying it and is it too much work when i have all of my hair out? 
diadall ... You said you kept braids in for 8 months?... Can you teach me how? I am loving these braids I have in and if I can make it to the 6 or 7 or 8 months mark with them that would be awesome. They re so tiny you can comb them with a regular comb


----------



## faithVA

Today was a beautiful day out. So I didn't want to go home and clean so I decided to shop instead. I bought a Loc a Loc Bandette Comb and a Pony Connect. Neither of these will probably work in my hair but I have lots of things I've bought for my hair that I will never use  I will find someone someday to give them to. My neighbor next door has white foster children so I may pass some stuff on to her. 

I bought some JBCO and some H(aitian)BCO. This is the first time I have seen them in the beauty supply store so I bought both. I also bought some Taliah Waajid conditioner to cowash with and 3 packs of hair in case I feel like putting in kinky twists in April (we will see).

I wore a puff today so I am de-puffing my hair so I can try out some of these hair toys. 

Then I need to twist this stuff up while I still feel like it.


----------



## Evolving78

wore a bun today.  hair felt pretty good.  i used NT Leave-in and Profectiv Oil Sheen.  now i am rockin a scarf and my hair clipped up. work was good today.  it was insane working the trend show.


----------



## kupenda

NikkiQ I have been analyzing my hair strands and realized that the shedding isn't that bad. It's breakage. I threw off my balance a little while ago and I couldn't get it back. So this weekend will be devoted to upping my protein and balancing out my moisture needs. And painting my nails 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

decided to prepoo overnight with EVCO, Honey, a lil EVOO tomorrow ill add my dc on top of this mix. not sure yet what ill be using as a dc but i am aimimg for super moisture since i plan on blowdrying monday morning before i go to the hospital


----------



## diadall

I took a pic today...more recent from the one in June. Braids on Monday.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

diadall  How do you keep your braids in for so long? 

Spill the beans sistah!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

diadall said:


> I took a pic today...more recent from the one in June. Braids on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141675



Love your hair colour!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Hey ladies !its been long without coming in.i was busy. Im here getting mad at my hair cause this time i didnt get the correct balance of protein moisture ..but next time ill get it back by doing exactly what i did à month ago ! Last night i rinsed my hair with Only water .felt good.

Im getting bored of my wig !cant wait for spring so i can try different ps. But my hair likes To be hidden under wigs ..so i dont know What ps ill do.


----------



## skraprchik

I am so happy that spring is here.  I can go back to my frequent cowashing and wash-n-gos.  My hair really thrived on that kind of regimen before.  Probably because while my hair got wet, it only got detangled, and so manipulated, once a week at most.  I'm really feeling the low maintenance aspect of it.  I've found that with longer hair, I don't have to use gels to keep my curls intact.  Just some leave-in and I'm good to go.

Anyone have any changes that they will be making now that the weather has warmed up?


----------



## diadall

jayjaycurlz said:
			
		

> diadall  How do you keep your braids in for so long?
> 
> Spill the beans sistah!



The place I go to does a really good job (they have braided for Alicia Keys and E. Badu) plus I really believe I am a slow grower. I usually can wear them for 3 to 4 months.  They also will rebraid the edges and first few rows two months in. 

I haven't worn braids since 2008, before I learned a lot here so I may get more growth now that I know what to do while I have braids.


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna finally wash my hair today. Just dropped the DH off to the airport. Husband-less for 3 weeks. Sux big time but I'll use that time to baby my hair to keep my mind off missing him.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

skraprchik said:


> I am so happy that spring is here. I can go back to my frequent cowashing and wash-n-gos. My hair really thrived on that kind of regimen before. Probably because while my hair got wet, it only got detangled, and so manipulated, once a week at most. I'm really feeling the low maintenance aspect of it. I've found that with longer hair, I don't have to use gels to keep my curls intact. Just some leave-in and I'm good to go.
> 
> *Anyone have any changes that they will be making now that the weather has warmed up*?


 
I am looking forward to being able to cowash anytime I want, throw my DC in my hair and walk out the door. When the weather is cold I hate to go out with a wet head. Still need a go to style for my wet hair though. My ends aren't so crazy about puffs or WNGs.


----------



## HauteHippie

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Then I pull my hair down to the sides like Nikki did its almost APL. But the back like in the middle is shorter. I dont know why. I hope I don't have the dreaded "w".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Lol, I have the dreaded W. It isn't so bad... 

Okay, who am I kidding, it's awful! But over time, I think you just accept it. I don't trim mine much b/c I don't wear my hair down yet.


----------



## Evolving78

please Lord let this airdry and bun thing work!  i can do this for awhile.  plus i got some products that will help me along the way.


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 said:


> please Lord let this airdry and bun thing work!  i can do this for awhile.  plus i got some products that will help me along the way.



 you deserve it


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair has been washed with a color preserving shampoo and now sittin here with a DC on. Might leave it on for a few hours while visiting my mom then back in Celies tonight for 2 weeks.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Khaiya

Hi ladies! Haven't checked in for a while but i'm an inch away from APL now, last length check i was 2 inches away so i'm pretty happy about that! Hoping i'll be there by May or before.


----------



## lamaria211

I decided to DC Nairobi Humectasil mixed with some Nexxus Humectress


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! I'm here under my steamer now. I really need to get my hair braided up soon, and get my hands out of my hair. I've been playing with my hair - having a grand time, but my length retention isn't as good, compared to having braids in for 6 weeks at a time. 

I must say tho, in the time I've been wearing it 'out' I have gained a LOT of knowledge about how my hair behaves, what products she likes etc...


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna wash today and dc.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Poutchi

By the power invested in me by this cold... i hearby declare this wash day skipped...


----------



## Aggie

Next year, we need to call this challenge the 'APL LOVE' Challenge or 'TIL APL DO US PART' Challenge (thanks to Fyne for such a fine idea)  and just let it be one of those running challenges for anyone who is aspiring to get to APL and part only to move on to BSL and beyond. 

Anyhoo, I  this thread.

Here are the pics I promised to show you ladies and look closely at pic #2 - you can see my hair was already starting to revert because of the humidity - it's brutal here in the Bahamas.



Okay here's to Til APL do us part.


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> Hair has been washed with a color preserving shampoo and now sittin here with a DC on. Might leave it on for a few hours while visiting my mom then back* in Celies* tonight for 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 Can someone please tell me what are celies? What do they look like?


----------



## NikkiQ

Aggie said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me what are celies? What do they look like?



Lol their plaits/braids that aren't the best lookin. Kinda medium sized. I wear them under my wigs.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

Got AO HSR in my hair. I dc without heat so I've had this in for about an hour now. I will rinse out and airdry it a bit and put it in my braids for the night.


----------



## SavannahNatural

I really don't feel like washing my hair, but it's time... Motivation come to me.

ETA: my motivation issue I believe comes with how I'll wear my hair once I'm all done with the wash...


----------



## Khaiya

^I've been saying that all last week, finally managed to do my DC today.


----------



## NikkiQ

DC has been washed out. Hair is freshly detangled,slathered in product and put into about 20 or so braids. Try to keep these in for 2 weeks this time around.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## newnyer

Ok I knew I came on here for a reason. Here I was...sitting here being completely LAZY watching Snapped & not wanting to wash out this DC right now.  Ugh! Fine- I'll get up & do it now....


----------



## faithVA

[QUOTE[USER][email protected]@;[/USER]15518045]I really don't feel like washing my hair, but it's time... Motivation come to me.

ETA: my motivation issue I believe comes with how I'll wear my hair once I'm all done with the wash...[/QUOTE]

I have the same issue. If I had some easy go to style I would cowash at least every other day or every 3 days   I am hoping as it gets longer that I will have an easy go to style. My shrinkage is so major after a wash that pulling it back at this length is difficult.


----------



## SavannahNatural

faithVA said:
			
		

> [QUOTE[USER][email protected]@;[/USER]15518045]I really don't feel like washing my hair, but it's time... Motivation come to me.
> 
> ETA: my motivation issue I believe comes with how I'll wear my hair once I'm all done with the wash...



I have the same issue. If I had some easy go to style I would cowash at least every other day or every 3 days   I am hoping as it gets longer that I will have an easy go to style. My shrinkage is so major after a wash that pulling it back at this length is difficult.[/QUOTE]

You're sooo right! If only it was a little longer. I'm going to try and bun my unstretched hair.  I'm up for the challenge now, I'm up and moving!


----------



## Evolving78

still in a bun.  i love Profectiv oil sheen is my first love!  i like this stuff better than using plain oil.  it is light and heavy enough for me all at the same time.  i used this oil back in the early 2000's and just forgot about it when i went natural.  it was the best thing since slice bread for my relaxed hair.  but it will weight your hair down.  it is much heavier than other oil sheens.  it doesn't have any alcohol in it.


----------



## Fyne

Aggie Your hair is soo thick and shiny! & You live in the Bahama's!!!! One of my favorite Islands  I'm making my appointment for the hair spa today!! LOL x

Yes til APL do us part challenge im onboard! 

P.S looks like you have 4 inches until your nape hits APL and ive got 3 inches so where was you going?! 

I did a hot oil treatment for 2 hours, shampooed, dc'd for 4 hours (laziness) then applied leavein's and airdried. I'm waiting until my current products run out then I am adopting the CON Argan Oil complete line and Organix for co-washing.


----------



## NikkiQ

I like the sounds of that! Til APL Do We Part ladies 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Fyne

shortdub78 said:


> still in a bun.  i love Profectiv oil sheen is my first love!  i like this stuff better than using plain oil.  it is light and heavy enough for me all at the same time.  i used this oil back in the early 2000's and just forgot about it when i went natural.  it was the best thing since slice bread for my relaxed hair.  but it will weight your hair down.  it is much heavier than other oil sheens.  it doesn't have any alcohol in it.




I loveeee oil sheens they are light but penetrating I know what you mean. I use them for everything sealing, rollersetting and flatironing days. Right now I'm loving the CON argan oil sheen spray, but I love my oil blends too so I keep my oils light and use the oil sheen as a final mist.


----------



## Aggie

Fyne said:


> @Aggie Your hair is soo thick and shiny! & You live in the Bahama's!!!! One of my favorite Islands  I'm making my appointment for the hair spa today!! LOL x
> 
> Yes til APL do us part challenge im onboard!
> 
> *P.S looks like you have 4 inches until your nape hits APL and ive got 3 inches so where was you going?!*
> 
> I did a hot oil treatment for 2 hours, shampooed, dc'd for 4 hours (laziness) then applied leavein's and airdried. I'm waiting until my current products run out then I am adopting the CON Argan Oil complete line and Organix for co-washing.


 
Fyne, thanks for the compliment hun. By the way, I measured the distance between where my nape's hair meets my arm pit and believe it or not, it is actaully 7.5 inches - NO JOKE! 

My crazy long upper torso takes so long to reach APL and beyond. I have done this twice already and this is my third time around.


----------



## Aggie

pookaloo83 said:


> Got AO HSR in my hair. I dc without heat so I've had this in for about an hour now. I will rinse out and airdry it a bit and put it in my braids for the night.


  at your siggy pookaloo83 .


----------



## newnyer

Just finished air drying and put my hair up in a bun for work the week. I like the illusion of thickness, bounce and more length when I air dry- wish my hair would cooperate the same way after styling.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow...the people in my building are asking me why I didn't wear out today instead of the wig. Definetly didn't see that happening.


----------



## kupenda

*AHEM*

Ladies. I am doing my big chop today 

BUT! I don't want to leave you guys! You all are awesome. So supportive and open. Can I stay? Even after my chop? I promise to post before and after pictures! I want to be natural so bad! Geez I can't wait! I hope you guy will let me stick around with my baldy 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

kupenda said:


> *AHEM*
> 
> Ladies. I am doing my big chop today
> 
> BUT! I don't want to leave you guys! You all are awesome. So supportive and open. Can I stay? Even after my chop? I promise to post before and after pictures! I want to be natural so bad! Geez I can't wait! I hope you guy will let me stick around with my baldy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Girl Please! You absolutely can stay. We would hate to see you go.


----------



## lamaria211

kupenda congrats


----------



## NikkiQ

kupenda said:


> *AHEM*
> 
> Ladies. I am doing my big chop today
> 
> BUT! I don't want to leave you guys! You all are awesome. So supportive and open. Can I stay? Even after my chop? I promise to post before and after pictures! I want to be natural so bad! Geez I can't wait! I hope you guy will let me stick around with my baldy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Til APL do we part, remember? You can stay in here til the cows come home girl!


----------



## Aggie

kupenda, you know we ain't lettin' you go nowhere.


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> Til APL do we part, remember? You can stay in here til the cows come home girl!


 
Yeah, what she said^^


----------



## Khaiya

Loooooove how my hair came out after the DC, it was so easy to comb through! Definitely making honey a staple in my reggie.


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair when it air dries always feels a crispy hot mess. I had to undo the braids and wear a hat today. I put my hair in a bun under the hat. My hair usually starts feeling good around day 3 after a wash. I may start lightly blow drying after a wash.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## caltron

Well it looks like I'm back at the drawing board again.  I just got my retouch after a 10 week stretch and was hoping to enough growth to get me over the APL hump.  I've been almost APL for several months now.

However, my stylist told me my ends are horrible and she just about all of the growth I had gotten over the ten weeks.  I really hated having to lose it, but I know it's for the best in the long run.  I'm just happy she kept my length at status quo.

She told me that flat ironing is doing a number on my ends.  I also need to start wrapping my hair at night instead of just sleeping on my hair.  The good news is that she says my hair is very healthy otherwise, and if I can just keep away from the flatiron that everything will be fine.

Sooooo, I've bitten the bullet and dug up my satin cap and bought some satin rollers to curl my hair overnight.  I am really going to miss the look of having flatironed hair and just the knowledge that you can always style your hair instantly.  I work out, and I hate that I'm going to have to wear my hair wrapped up when I workout now.  It won't be an issue too much because it's usually dark when I go out to run anyway, but still, an adjustment.

Still, I've come to accept that this is the only way I'm going to get long healthy hair, so I'm doing it.  These are things that just about all the women with long healthy hair on this board do, so I should have known that I would have to start doing this eventually.


----------



## SavannahNatural

caltron said:
			
		

> Well it looks like I'm back at the drawing board again.  I just got my retouch after a 10 week stretch and was hoping to enough growth to get me over the APL hump.  I've been almost APL for several months now.
> 
> However, my stylist told me my ends are horrible and she just about all of the growth I had gotten over the ten weeks.  I really hated having to lose it, but I know it's for the best in the long run.  I'm just happy she kept my length at status quo.
> 
> She told me that flat ironing is doing a number on my ends.  I also need to start wrapping my hair at night instead of just sleeping on my hair.  The good news is that she says my hair is very healthy otherwise, and if I can just keep away from the flatiron that everything will be fine.
> 
> Sooooo, I've bitten the bullet and dug up my satin cap and bought some satin rollers to curl my hair overnight.  I am really going to miss the look of having flatironed hair and just the knowledge that you can always style your hair instantly.  I work out, and I hate that I'm going to have to wear my hair wrapped up when I workout now.  It won't be an issue too much because it's usually dark when I go out to run anyway, but still, an adjustment.
> 
> Still, I've come to accept that this is the only way I'm going to get long healthy hair, so I'm doing it.  These are things that just about all the women with long healthy hair on this board do, so I should have known that I would have to start doing this eventually.



How were you wearing your hair to bed before?  

Make sure you're protecting your hair and ends at all cost.  You can still wear your hair straight/flat ironed just don't flat iron daily, but weekly or every two weeks if you can! Doing a good moisturizing DC and a good heat protectant should allow you to stretch your flat iron jobs.  

Cross wrap your hair to maintain the straight hair and ends but don't brush it heavily to get it to lay down.  

I would also wrap my hair during every workout session. If you're a scalp sweater like me this will really help with reversion! 

Oh are you natural/relaxed/tex-laxed?


----------



## caltron

@[email protected] said:


> How were you wearing your hair to bed before?
> 
> Make sure you're protecting your hair and ends at all cost. You can still wear your hair straight/flat ironed just don't flat iron daily, but weekly or every two weeks if you can! Doing a good moisturizing DC and a good heat protectant should allow you to stretch your flat iron jobs.
> 
> Cross wrap your hair to maintain the straight hair and ends but don't brush it heavily to get it to lay down.
> 
> I would also wrap my hair during every workout session. If you're a scalp sweater like me this will really help with reversion!
> 
> Oh are you natural/relaxed/tex-laxed?


 
I'm relaxed.

I'm embarassed to admit that I did not do anything to my hair before going to bed. I would just put it in a ponytail or sometimes even just crash without even doing that. 

I really need to learn how to wrap my hair the right way too. I can wrap well enough to keep the roots and edges straight, but not well enough to really style it. It looks like chicken scratch when I comb it out.

Thanks so much for the tips! I really need all the help I can get when it comes to styling without flatironing.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies. I made my first wig! Took forever and the cap is a bit tight erplexed but I'll adjust it later since I don't plan on wearing it anytime soon. I'm just pleased I got it done.


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ girl your siggy had me confused for a second LOL....cause u have your last relaxer as april 23, 2011 and BC as feb 23, 2011. I'm like why am I not following? Then I realised it was sposed to be 2010 for that last relaxer. Just a heads up.


----------



## Fyne

Aggie Say wha??? *Goes and checks pics again* how tall are you?

Well either way til APL _and beyond_ do us part!  What's your game plan for the year?


----------



## Evolving78

i was able to use chopsticks for my bun today!  just waiting to get my shower filter.  i gotta send this steamer back.  it failed on me.  it doesn't stay up (the head part).


----------



## SavannahNatural

caltron said:
			
		

> I'm relaxed.
> 
> I'm embarassed to admit that I did not do anything to my hair before going to bed. I would just put it in a ponytail or sometimes even just crash without even doing that.
> 
> I really need to learn how to wrap my hair the right way too. I can wrap well enough to keep the roots and edges straight, but not well enough to really style it. It looks like chicken scratch when I comb it out.
> 
> Thanks so much for the tips! I really need all the help I can get when it comes to styling without flatironing.



Alrighty... I feel you on the crashing part I used to do the same thing when I was relaxed and even once or twice while being natural.  One thing I do now is if I find myself tired and maybe just plan on taking a nap I'll cover my pillow with my scarf or go ahead and throw my satin bonnet on just to give my hair a barrier between it and the moisture draining cotton. 

I'm a bit of a tough love type so bare with me... It's all in love (hair love).  Why pay for the bonnet if you're not going to use it??

There's a few videos online about wrapping hair either the traditional wrap or the cross wrap (may be called something else).  I'm on my iPad so I'll come back and post links.  If you're wearing your hair straight with a little bend either way of wrapping your hair up will assist in keeping the curl, if not then use larger sponge/satin rollers to give your hair body, wrap with a scarf for stability and then cover with a bonnet. I know it's easier said than done, but if you're serious about your journey and making APL  then taking a few extra moments to care for your hair is soooooo worth it.  The fact that the rest of your hair is doing well means you do care, but you have to protect your ends for retention!  A light moisturizer/oil is good as well and won't weigh your hair down making your curl/volume non-existent.  

Keep posting here, let us know what you're doing and how it's going and don't wait for your stylist/beautician to tell you how your hair is doing!

HTH


----------



## SavannahNatural

Okay... now my issue!  I wanna bun!  I must bun!  I havta bun!  My natural hair unstretched is a beast to bun.  My flax seed gel on dry stretched hair was a partial win, partial fail.  It did not hold up through my workout, but bless it's funny textured heart it tried, but the curls snapped back.  So, I really don't want to go and buy ecostyler so any tips/advice would be greatly appreciated... (standing by)


----------



## Aggie

Fyne said:


> @Aggie Say wha??? *Goes and checks pics again* how tall are you?
> 
> Well either way til APL _and beyond_ do us part! What's your game plan for the year?


 
 that's right and thanks hun! 7.5" to go. My game plan is to get another trim next month to remove all of the ssks that were left behind. I saw some this morning as I was removing my rollers. They seem easier to spot while my hair is straight. My hair is already short, so I don't feel bad about having to take this needed action now.

I'm making an effort to NOT flat iron it again until my ends are totally healthy and free of ssks and splits. Rollersetting with large rollers will be the way to get it straightened now and prepared for the trim next month (April 12th). 

I don't think I will be wearing it curly at all until the trim. I intend to rollerset with every wash for now. Now after the trim, I will still rollerset it first to get it to stretch a bit, then keep it braided down under wigs. This will keep the ssks at bay for a while.

Doing this once a week is going to be quite a chore, but I need to do everything I can to save my ends. My poor babies, they need my attention like they've never needed it before. This is a critical stage for them and I don't feel it will get easier until I reach APL and beyond. I need to stick to my guns and just do it!

I give myself 1 year to see some good progress. I should at least be full shoulder length even with all these trims.


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:


> @NikkiQ girl your siggy had me confused for a second LOL....cause u have your last relaxer as april 23, 2011 and BC as feb 23, 2011. I'm like why am I not following? Then I realised it was sposed to be 2010 for that last relaxer. Just a heads up.


 
Oh snap! My bad


----------



## SimJam

yep so I measured my hair after 3 months and there is no progress ... thats not even possible because my grey hair surely grew and I thought I had my breakage under control


oh well we'll see for the next 3 months

APL


----------



## faithVA

SimJam said:


> yep so I measured my hair after 3 months and there is no progress ... thats not even possible because my grey hair surely grew and I thought I had my breakage under control
> 
> 
> oh well we'll see for the next 3 months
> 
> APL


 
I feel you. The way my grey grows in you would think I would have hair down my back  I had to create a shirt with 1/2 inch marks on it to prove to myself it was growing/retaining. Even when I look at the shirt though I just feel 

So hang in there SimJam. I am right there with you.


----------



## pookaloo83

I don't feel like my hair grew either.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Onhergrind09

GIJane -I'm also part of the healthy edges challenge and someone mentioned the Hair Trigger Explosive Growth Elixir and the PJ in me had to find out more.  I went on their website and on youtube for reviews and I was impressed enough to purchase.  I received it in the mail today and hopefully will start seeing some results soon.  I will definitely do an result update as soon as I've used it for enough time to see results.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I WAS growing -_-


----------



## SimJam

faithVA said:


> I feel you. The way my grey grows in you would think I would have hair down my back  I had to create a shirt with 1/2 inch marks on it to prove to myself it was growing/retaining. Even when I look at the shirt though I just feel
> 
> So hang in there @SimJam. I am right there with you.



yes those damn greys, I henna'd on Feb 2nd and i have about an inch of new growth from the henna line, yet the same section of hair (right at the front) shows no progress ... I cant imagine all that much hair breaking off and I didnt notice erplexed

and my hair *feels* longer, like my pony tail is fluffier and my twists look longer and my edges and crown are growing in  ... I just cant understand


----------



## SimJam

@bajadoc86 that siggy pic is stunning !!! u teets dem a shack out my girl !!!!


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello All--

I am still rocking the u-part wig  ... I have gotten used to the look of straight hair and I am enjoying the get up and go like I had with the yarn braids/twists.  What I really enjoy most is having straight hair without having to straighten my own hair ... 

I do have a little bit of leave out (hair) for my part, which I flat iron almost daily.  I definitely use a heat protecting spray (Nexxus-I freaking love Nexxus products!!) that protects my hair from heat damage up to 450 degrees ... (I have my flat iron set to 430 degrees, but I only do two pass throughs.  Don't spank me pleeeassseeee!!)

I am freaking out about potential heat damage that will result in my hair shedding excessively .  I tried to roller set on two rollers but when I took them out the following morning, my hair reverted slightly and laughed at me for expecting otherwise .  Any suggestions about how I can have the straight look for my leave out without doing the daily flat iron thing??? 

Thank you kindly in advance <3
Nf


----------



## Imani

Counting down til my next length check. Its driving me insane. Still a whole month to go. I will NEVER go this long again w/o straightening my hair (5 months, even tho I said the same thing the last time I also went 5 months, but I'm serious this time). Not only the suspense of wanting/needing to see my progress (or lack thereof), but I don't think its good at all for me to go this long w/o a good trim (split city). And I don't know how to trim w/o straightening. I don't have the type of hair that will get straight enough to trim w/ like a roller set or something.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA, you made your own progress t-shirt? I want one of these myself. What kind of pen/marker did you use to make it. I definitely need to see how much progress I will be having over the next 6-8 months for sure.


----------



## Seamonster

@[email protected] said:


> Okay... now my issue!  I wanna bun!  I must bun!  I havta bun!  My natural hair unstretched is a beast to bun.  My flax seed gel on dry stretched hair was a partial win, partial fail.  It did not hold up through my workout, but bless it's funny textured heart it tried, but the curls snapped back.  So, I really don't want to go and buy ecostyler so any tips/advice would be greatly appreciated... (standing by)



What type of bun are you doing? Cornrowed, braided or  flat twisted buns should hold up to a work out. Have you tried wet buns? How is your DC game?



NaturalfienD said:


> Hello All--
> I do have a little bit of leave out (hair) for my part, which I flat iron almost daily.  I definitely use a heat protecting spray (Nexxus-I freaking love Nexxus products!!) that protects my hair from heat damage up to 450 degrees ... (I have my flat iron set to 430 degrees, but I only do two pass throughs.  Don't spank me pleeeassseeee!!)
> Thank you kindly in advance <3
> Nf



Fine no spanking then, for the daily flat iron For the 430 degrees  Go get that ecostyler gel now, and I don't want to hear no back talk.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Seamonster said:
			
		

> What type of bun are you doing? Cornrowed, braided or  flat twisted buns should hold up to a work out. Have you tried wet buns? How is your DC game?



It's not so much the bun as much as it is the "slicking" back. Flax seed gel isn't going to do it. I like KeraCare's edge tamer but I don't want to use a whole bunch of that, 1. Because its so heavy and 2. Because its friggin 20$!

So I need something to hold my hair. EcoStyler works, but.... I think it makes my hair flake?! Don't remember. Maybe I can do a flaxseed or ecostyler gel and Shea butter mix? 

I am going to try a braided and two strand twist bun because it sounds cute! 

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> @faithVA, you made your own progress t-shirt? I want one of these myself. What kind of pen/marker did you use to make it. I definitely need to see how much progress I will be having over the next 6-8 months for sure.


 
Aggie, I wouldn't call it a progress shirt  Its a raggedy something but it does what I need. I just started at the top and drew an 1" line every 1/2 inch. I did this on both sides in the front. Each month I measure, I write the month on the line on the shirt. 

I just plan on using it until I get to APL. Once I can pull my hair in the back, I won't bother. Right now I can only pull my hair to the front.

Because it wasn't ever going to be seen by anyone I just used a sharpie.

I think other ladies on here have made their own progress shirts.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I made my own as well. All you need is a plain tee or tank top,Sharpie marker and a ruler.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## kupenda

I BC'd ladies. And immediately got started on a regimen. When I got home I clarified my scalp (lol yes, my scalp) with ORS to prevent the irritation bumps from taking root or becoming nasty. Then I conditioned with SD Wheat Germ condish. I also massaged tonight and will add a few drops of jojoba oil tomorrow morning so I don't completely abandon my hair care rules. Pics in the morning. Promise 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

HES FINALLY HERE


----------



## bajandoc86

@lamaria211 CONGRATS!!!!!! 

I love new babies 

ETA: Hope your delivery went well and that you are doing great.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam said:


> @bajadoc86 that siggy pic is stunning !!! u teets dem a shack out my girl !!!!



SimJam Girl, mi juss buss out laffing. Tenks mi fren! My daddy pay nuff $$ fi fix dem teet yah, so dem BETTA look good


----------



## Onhergrind09

lamaria211 May God continue to bless you and your family, especially your precious new edition.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Duplicate.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 he is SO handsome!! Glad he's finally here and healthy. Congrats!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## SavannahNatural

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> HES FINALLY HERE



Congratulations!! He's beautiful. I guess if you're posting pics you must be doing well... So how about the hair? LOL! Get some rest and enjoy your new bundle.


----------



## Seamonster

lamaria211 Wow he is gorgeous!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

CONGRATS.   He's cute.  Sending out blessings to you and your family.


----------



## newnyer

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> HES FINALLY HERE



LOL I LOVE that you posted here to keep us updated!  Congratulations hon- so happy for you!!! Hope your hair is still holding up...You'll be a busy lady now!


----------



## jprayze

Quick length check...not seeing as much progress as I expected.  I had a trim about a month ago-- not too much.  It looks like I still need about 2 inches.  Have to make some changes!


----------



## gforceroy

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> GIJane -I'm also part of the healthy edges challenge and someone mentioned the Hair Trigger Explosive Growth Elixir and the PJ in me had to find out more.  I went on their website and on youtube for reviews and I was impressed enough to purchase.  I received it in the mail today and hopefully will start seeing some results soon.  I will definitely do an result update as soon as I've used it for enough time to see results.



Looks promising! Did you order with an added scent? If not what does it smell like?


----------



## coolsista-paris

lamaria211 :congratulations!!!! Welcome to baby. Take good care offre him ,have.the great moments by taking your time and i wish your whole family the best


----------



## GIJane

Onhergrind09 said:


> @GIJane -I'm also part of the healthy edges challenge and someone mentioned the Hair Trigger Explosive Growth Elixir and the PJ in me had to find out more. I went on their website and on youtube for reviews and I was impressed enough to purchase. I received it in the mail today and hopefully will start seeing some results soon. I will definitely do an result update as soon as I've used it for enough time to see results.


 
Thanks @Onhergrind09. If you don't mind can you list the ingredients with that update?

Congratulations @lamaria211


----------



## Poutchi

lamaria211 said:


> View attachment 141863 HES FINALLY HERE


 Congrats!!!! he is adorable


----------



## HauteHippie

lamaria211

Congratulations to you and your family! He's beautiful!


----------



## pookaloo83

Congrats lamaria!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## caltron

Congrats Lamaria!! He's such a cutie!!!


----------



## kittenz

Congrats lamaria211!  He's beautiful!


----------



## NikkiQ

I love new LHCF babies!!


----------



## EasypeaZee

Congrats!! Baby is adorable!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> View attachment 141863 HES FINALLY HERE


Congratulations to you and yours lamaria211! He is beautiful indeed  Here's to a safe and joyous new beginning with your little one!


----------



## longhairdreaming

lamaria211 said:


> View attachment 141863 HES FINALLY HERE


 

Oh he's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lilyofthenile

lamaria211 congrats on your beautiful pride and joy =)


----------



## TruMe

lamaria211 - Congratulations!  Now it's time for the fun stuff with him!

@[email protected] - Have you tried putting the gel on before your workout with a scarf on and trying to keep it on until it drys afterwards (can't remember the details of your original post)?  And if that ecostyler gel flakes or if you just want to use something more natural, maybe try KCCC.  I LOVE this stuff!  That is what I use on a daily basis for my buns.  Wet hair, slap some of this stuff on while smoothing my hair back, throw on a scarf for about 20 minutes and BAM...DONE!

I'm not sure how long it is going to take me to get to APL with un-stretched hair.  I have some major shrinkage in my nape area and hardly any in my crown area so it seems to look really funny as my top layer are growing out.  The crown seems to hang over this curly cliff of a nape.   Anyway, looking good as far as meeting my APL goal this year for my top layers.  I'm excited to see where I am really, come the end of this month.


----------



## The Princess

Is it to late to join?


----------



## NaturalfienD

lamaria211 said:


> View attachment 141863 HES FINALLY HERE


 

YAAYYYY!!! I love it~ the world needed another Pisces man!! Good job girl.   I love the way he is chillin in that pose- he looks so peaceful.


----------



## Poutchi

The Princess said:


> Is it to late to join?


  No it s not... just know that when you join you cannot leave... if you ever try to leave, we will hunt you down... find you and....we will keep you here till APL do us apart...
....got that? 


...ok now join...


----------



## faithVA

Poutchi said:


> No it s not... just know that when you join you cannot leave... if you ever try to leave, we will hunt you down... find you and....we will keep you here till APL do us apart...
> ....got that?
> 
> 
> ...ok now join...


 
Dang Poutchi, um, maybe we can let her step through the door before we threaten her and lock her up.


----------



## Poutchi

hhmmm my cold is finally getting who is the boss... i am now able to work... thank God...
Sooo... as many of you know... I went to Niger in december/January and I had my hair in super tinny braids... Every one is raving about my hair and I have been wearing it in a losse braid out style for about a month now and everyone is raving about it and ooouwing and aaaahing about it...lol but ofc at the end they always go...how are you going to take that out...being alone in this city ( anyway i am the only person i trust in removing my braids here anyway)... and now I am thinking more and more about it...yes It took 3 people 14 hours to complete that style...how am I gonna do it alone...
well well well... I think I have a plan... 
I will start with the middle and take few out every night, finger detangle that section well and put moisturising agents on it and twist it back up and the day after hide it in a nice cute bun (with the remaining braids that are undone) and continue doing that for few weeks until i have only the edges remaining and i will then make sure I have a long 3 days week end ( have those every other week) and then finish it up... et voila... 
You guys will probably know about it when that process start cuz i will need you cheering for me not to lose patience over my hair which i usually do when i am taking micro (but trying to do it in one afternoon...).... so yeah, here is my game plan...


----------



## Poutchi

faithVA said:


> Dang @Poutchi, um, maybe we can let her step through the door before we threaten her and lock her up.


 faithVA... I like letting people know what they re getting themselves into beforehand  lol... even though yeah maybe this one i should have let her join first...she is not answering anymore... i scared her away... smh


----------



## faithVA

Poutchi said:


> hhmmm my cold is finally getting who is the boss... i am now able to work... thank God...
> Sooo... as many of you know... I went to Niger in december/January and I had my hair in super tinny braids... Every one is raving about my hair and I have been wearing it in a losse braid out style for about a month now and everyone is raving about it and ooouwing and aaaahing about it...lol but ofc at the end they always go...how are you going to take that out...being alone in this city ( anyway i am the only person i trust in removing my braids here anyway)... and now I am thinking more and more about it...yes It took 3 people 14 hours to complete that style...how am I gonna do it alone...
> well well well... I think I have a plan...
> I will start with the middle and take few out every night, finger detangle that section well and put moisturising agents on it and twist it back up and the day after hide it in a nice cute bun (with the remaining braids that are undone) and continue doing that for few weeks until i have only the edges remaining and i will then make sure I have a long 3 days week end ( have those every other week) and then finish it up... et voila...
> You guys will probably know about it when that process start cuz i will need you cheering for me not to lose patience over my hair which i usually do when i am taking micro (but trying to do it in one afternoon...).... so yeah, here is my game plan...


 
That sounds like a good game plan to me. It may end up easier than you think. And as you are taking them out you might come up with some other ideas.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lord I go to lunch and come back to Poutchi handlin up prospective challengers


----------



## Fyne

kupenda Pics ASAP Please, cant quite believe it, but well done! 

lamaria211 Congrats to you and the family!! I luv it that your updating us still!  He is a dream!

jprayze Why do you need to make some changes? Looks like your doing great?!

Aggie I feel you and Im with you and your game plan, but girl back away from the scissors please!! 

I've got my game face on when it comes to my hair; loads of moisture (co-washing), protective styling and buns for 6 months when I end my stretch. 

My style for work:


----------



## diadall

Well, I got braided up. I am back from the beach tomorrow. I've had enough.


----------



## Seamonster

This is my plan to make that last little push before our check. I put my hair into two german braids, and I am leaving them there until the end of May. Hopefully, I will get some good retention. Hope to be able to pull a piece of hair to be confident in grazing on March 31


----------



## Poutchi

NikkiQ said:


> Lord I go to lunch and come back to @Poutchi handlin up prospective challengers


 Looool NikkiQ... I better go find her...


----------



## TLC1020

Hey Ladies ,

Here is my latest update ... I'm not apl yet but I am getting closer...


----------



## Poutchi

The Princess said:


> Is it to late to join?


 The Princess ... NikkiQ and FaithVa and me would really like you to join... so come on join in
Ok girls... is that said nicely enough???


----------



## Poutchi

diadall said:


> Well, I got braided up. I am back from the beach tomorrow. I've had enough.


 Any pics diadall ?


----------



## faithVA

Poutchi said:


> @The Princess ... NikkiQ and FaithVa and me would really like you to join... so come on join in
> Ok girls... is that said nicely enough???


 
That was better.


----------



## jprayze

Fyne My avatar is from September 2011 and here it is 6 months later and my hair looks almost the same.   I thought I was going to be APL by April.  So I think I need to be more focused on making better hair decisions.  

So, I'm cutting back on heat a lot for the rest of the year, doing more PS, and starting some biotin.

I skimmed through an MN thread.  Has anyone in this Challenge ever used it for hair growth before?  Results? TIA


----------



## LuvlyRain3

hey ladies. im so glad spring is here. nice weather= wash n gos. looking for the perfect gel to get that going. uping my cowashes to at least once a week.


----------



## Fyne

jprayze said:


> @Fyne My avatar is from September 2011 and here it is 6 months later and my hair looks almost the same.   I thought I was going to be APL by April.  So I think I need to be more focused on making better hair decisions.
> 
> So, I'm cutting back on heat a lot for the rest of the year, doing more PS, and starting some biotin.
> 
> I skimmed through an MN thread.  Has anyone in this Challenge ever used it for hair growth before?  Results? TIA



I dont know I see more thickness!  I'm with you on cutting back on heat, this was when my hair started taking off. 

I'm scared of the long term effects of MN but it does work apparently, maybe some ladies who have used it can chime in.


----------



## diadall

Poutchi said:
			
		

> Any pics diadall ?



Here it is...


----------



## jprayze

Fyne You're right...thickness is progress


----------



## mamaore

I've been lurking on this thread since February. Can I officially join. I need serious help







The pics are upside down. I need to figure out this phone.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> @Aggie, I wouldn't call it a progress shirt  Its a raggedy something but it does what I need. I just started at the top and drew an 1" line every 1/2 inch. I did this on both sides in the front. Each month I measure, I write the month on the line on the shirt.
> 
> I just plan on using it until I get to APL. Once I can pull my hair in the back, I won't bother. Right now I can only pull my hair to the front.
> 
> Because it wasn't ever going to be seen by anyone I just used a sharpie.
> 
> I think other ladies on here have made their own progress shirts.


 
Thanks faithVA. Looks like Ima be needin' a sharpie


----------



## Aggie

lamaria211 said:


> View attachment 141863 HES FINALLY HERE


 

OMG! He's so adorable. Congrats @lamaria211.Thank you for sharing your joy with us - your other family. What's his name and how much did he weigh?


----------



## Aggie

Poutchi said:


> @faithVA... I like letting people know what they re getting themselves into beforehand  lol... even though yeah *maybe this one i should have let her join first...she is not answering anymore... i scared her away... smh*


 Poutchi, you too funny girl.


----------



## Aggie

Fyne said:


> @Aggie *I feel you and Im with you and your game plan, but girl back away from the scissors please!!*
> 
> I've got my game face on when it comes to my hair; loads of moisture (co-washing), protective styling and buns for 6 months when I end my stretch.
> 
> My style for work:


 

Awww!  That's sweet. Thank you so much for your love and concern. Girl you have got a great game plan goin' on right here


----------



## Aggie

TLC1020 said:


> Hey Ladies ,
> 
> Here is my latest update ... I'm not apl yet but I am getting closer...


 
Lookin' good TLC1020. Looking' mighty good! You have about 2 maybe 2.5" to go it seems. Well at least we still have another 3-4 months or so with you.


----------



## Aggie

mamaore said:


> I've been lurking on this thread since February. Can I officially join. I need serious help
> 
> View attachment 141961
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141963
> 
> The pics are upside down. I need to figure out this phone.


 
Welcome @mamaore. If I'm not mistaken, I believe @faithVA and @NikkiQ welcomes everybody at anytime. That's why I love this thread. They don't boot anybody out. Feels like home, ya know?

Ask away and any number of us will chime in to help.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Aggie said:


> Welcome @mamaore. If I'm not mistaken, I believe @faithVA and @NikkiQ welcomes everybody at anytime. That's why I love this thread. They don't boot anybody out. Feels like home, ya know?
> 
> Ask away and any number of us will chime in to help.



There is one time that they boot people out. To get their asses into the BSL thread!


----------



## faithVA

TheNDofUO said:


> There is one time that they boot people out. To get their asses into the BSL thread!


 
How are you reading my mind TheNDofUO. 

It has taken everything I have to behave this week. Each time someone asks to join, I want to say "Yeah, as long as your hair ain't already APL. Don't come in here showing off"  But I have contained myself


----------



## Aggie

, Yeah I totally forgot about that. TheNDofUO and @faithVA, this is true, The only way to get booted out is to reach APL and head on over to the BSL thread.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Ugh... Aggie and faithVA a girl can dream.


----------



## newnyer

Aggie and faithVA....Unless u refuse to leave like I did. Lol! But then again....I may have jinxed myself because I seem to be in the exact same spot I was in 2 months ago.  That's aiight...I'm a ride a die chick. Lol! But for real...let's cross our fingers that this ng is just hiding away that inch or 2 I needed for our check!


----------



## kupenda

Ok...pics!















Will post a head shot when I get home. Everyone loves it. Even my SO, who was mad I was cutting it in the first place

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TheNDofUO

kupenda you go girl. Youre so brave. Make sure you rock that low cut. Probably wont be that length for long


----------



## livinthevida

kupenda said:


> Ok...pics!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141985
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141989
> 
> 
> Will post a head shot when I get home. Everyone loves it. Even my SO, who was mad I was cutting it in the first place
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


kupenda Congratulations! Know that we are all so proud of you this is a BIG STEP indeed! It is also very good timing as Spring arrives here in the Northeast hopefully where you are located your scalp will retain its moisture and your new growth will be healthier from here on out!

A side note: MY LAAAAWWWD! that man cutting your hair definitely needed a woman's touch. He man-handled your hair like another head of hair! I do wonder if he realized how special a moment that was for you?!!!? 

In case he missed it know that we didn't  :waytogo:


----------



## NikkiQ

Way to go kupenda!!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## coolsista-paris

kupenda wow thats à Big step !rock it. It suits you so Well. And your hair is gonna grow healthy .make sure you listen too your hair and have no setbacks at all .


----------



## jprayze

One of my changes I'm making. It may be simple, but I have to admit I have not been wearing a scarf/bonnet to bed or sleeping on a satin pillowcase. Most of the time, I fall asleep without doing it. So now, I realize I should do wrap my hair before I get very tired, so that it's consistently protected from breakage. It's the simple thing y'all!


----------



## Poutchi

diadall said:


> Here it is...
> 
> View attachment 141959




diadall... thanks  they look great, all uniform and well braided


----------



## Seamonster

TLC1020 Nice full shoulder length, you will be APL in a blink.

kupenda Rock that TWA


----------



## Poutchi

kupenda said:


> Ok...pics!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141985
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141987
> View attachment 141989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post a head shot when I get home. Everyone loves it. Even my SO, who was mad I was cutting it in the first place
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



AWESOME !!!! kupenda... I bow down to you... OMG... the courage of u...  I just wanna have like an itty bitty of it and u look soooooo good with  the cut...


----------



## Evallusion

Im still around. I took out that awful sewin. My roots are beyond woofin and i am so not in love with my hair right now...that can only mean one thing...time for a new protective style.  Things are hectic right now but i'm thinking of getting some braids soon...perhaps, this weekend.

Attached are pics of my wild looking hair after taking out that sewin.  Transitioning is starting to get serious.  I am now 5 Months post relaxer and wiggin it out until i get those braids....


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^woo that is a lot of hair!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Fyne

kupenda I cant believe it congrats on your bc!! It suits you

Aggie *Hugs* We are in this together! Your right this thread is like home

jprayze Girl....look @ all that progress in your siggy!!! If your hair is like mine it will thicken before length!

Evallusion WOW look at that thickness!


----------



## mamaore

Thanks for letting me join this challenge. Here are my responses to the first post.  My first reveal will be in June.

~Current hair length.  -Shoulder length at the sides. The nape is neck length I'd say.

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - I'm relaxed
~APL goal month - Honestly I don't know. My hair has been this same length for 2 years now.
If I can reach this goal at the end of thus challenge....then I'm golden.

~Current Reggie and styling choices

Started keeping a journal this year and I'm still trying out various options for my Reggie. This is what I have so far..
Wash and DC 2ce weekly
Wet bun using the scarf method
I have been bunning for 2 years with not much progress.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Lots...

1. Keep a journal
2. Significantly reduce or eliminate protein products
3. Stretch my relaxers to 12 weeks
4. Steam regularly
5. Use seamless combs
6. Find the right technique and frequency to detangle with minimal breakage.
7. Use sateen scarfs and pillowcase
8. Trim damage ends away every 6 to 8 weeks initially and then every relaxer day after all damage ends are gone.
9. Learn rollersetting.

So far I have started most of this things already but I still need to get my breakage under control.


~Post a beginning picture
Ill post one later


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome mamaore!!  We're a fun, crazy, supportive, loving bunch. So be prepared for lots of positivity and encouragement.


----------



## Poutchi

Hey you all... 
I am loving my day today!!!! Is it going to be a sunny  24 degC day in fredericton New Brunswick ( north of Maine, in Canada ) Going out for lunch cuz I ain't staying in the office when everyone is out!!! Most of my departement is out on vacation to enjoy their days... I am being cheap on my vacations cuz my sis is expecting twins and she might need me full force when they arrive since she already has 2 other boys  ...but... I am going out for lunch and it ain t gonna be an hour long lunch...


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies , hope everyone is doing well. I came home from work today and had the overwhelming need to wash my hair. I don't know what happened but it was like my hair took over lol and off to the shower I went literally 5min after walking in the door. Turns out all I needed was a good cowash but man it was amusing.


----------



## mamaore

jprayze said:


> One of my changes I'm making. It may be simple, but I have to admit I have not been wearing a scarf/bonnet to bed or sleeping on a satin pillowcase. Most of the time, I fall asleep without doing it. So now, I realize I should do wrap my hair before I get very tired, so that it's consistently protected from breakage. It's the simple thing y'all!


 
 Doing this consistently has helped my hair feel better in the mornings. No more dryyyy hair in the mornings. I also have a silk pillowcase because my scarf almost always falls off while I sleep.


----------



## mamaore

NikkiQ, Thanks ... I definiely need all the enciouragement I can get.


----------



## kittenz

Can't believe we were on the 3rd page.  I guess it's been a busy day for all.

ION, my steamer was delivered today   I can't wait to get home and I'm debating using it.  I usually don't do my hair mid-week but I might have to make an exception right quick


----------



## JulietWhiskey

~Current hair length: *Shoulder length*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: * 4a Nat'chal*
~APL goal month: Hop*efully, by the end of 2012 or sooner*
~Current Reggie and styling choices:* CW weekly, DC weekly, Protein treatment every 6 weeks, moisturize/seal daily, twists and twist-outs*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: being extra, extra, *EXTRA* consistent with my reggie!  This helped me make it past APL in the past will help me in the future!
~Post a beginning picture: I'l*l take one tonight and post tomorrow!*


----------



## Poutchi

Welcome JulietWhiskey... 

Ladies... I just discovered naptural85 on youtube... OMG ... I am soooo in luv with her hair.... I want her hair like now... no... yesterday!!!


----------



## SavannahNatural

Poutchi said:
			
		

> Welcome JulietWhiskey...
> 
> Ladies... I just discovered naptural85 on youtube... OMG ... I am soooo in luv with her hair.... I want her hair like now... no... yesterday!!!



I follow her too and absolutely adore her ways. I don't do everything she does but I certainly try to!


----------



## Niknak20

Poutchi said:
			
		

> Welcome JulietWhiskey...
> 
> Ladies... I just discovered naptural85 on youtube... OMG ... I am soooo in luv with her hair.... I want her hair like now... no... yesterday!!!



I love her fun& quirky personality. And that hair? She's def one of my hair role models.


----------



## Poutchi

Niknak20 said:


> I love her fun& quirky personality. And that hair? She's def one of my hair role models.





@[email protected] said:


> I follow her too and absolutely adore her ways. I don't do everything she does but I certainly try to!




Yes indeed I also like her personnality... I will be following her closely...  And I think the back of my hair is the same texture as hers...the top... still praying it will curl up one day...


----------



## pookaloo83

So I washed my hair the other day and used Giovanni's direct leave in and my hair didn't like it at all! My hair poofed up and was wiry I was like why is this happening! Then I remembered that I used the leave in. So I had to wash that mess out. I just co washed and I dont co wash but I didn't need to wash just yet. So I  let it airdry a bit then lightly blow dried and put my hair in braids for tomorrow. Hopefully it looks right but my hair feels so much better.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## jprayze

Fyne Thanks!  And one thing I also have to do is stop trimming so much, do a better job at taking care of my ends so they don't need to be trimmed as often.  I'm probably cutting away some of my progress!


----------



## NikkiQ

I really wanna wear my hair out sometime this week, but it's gonna be SO gross outside that it would totally defeat the purpose. Boo!


----------



## The Princess

I'm SL and relaxed. I will use less heat. 

My regiment will be bunning it up. 

I was at BSL and felt my ends were to thin and I cut back to thickest part of my hair. Im not sad, I know for me, I have to stay away from heat. 

I will post pic soon, it will be wet hair though cause it will be awhile before I rollerset and wrap.

I use Keracare, Wen, it's a 10, castor oil and red pimento oil and nexxus hair products. All work well for my hair and this is my product line. 

I wet bun and air dry often. 

Since its getting warm I will be cowashing biweekly. 

I wash and deep condition once a week. 

I seal with olive oil and hairveda vatika frosting. I think I will be using olive oil full time, cause its lighter. 

I relaxed between 15-18 weeks.


----------



## The Princess

Evallusion said:
			
		

> Im still around. I took out that awful sewin. My roots are beyond woofin and i am so not in love with my hair right now...that can only mean one thing...time for a new protective style.  Things are hectic right now but i'm thinking of getting some braids soon...perhaps, this weekend.
> 
> Attached are pics of my wild looking hair after taking out that sewin.  Transitioning is starting to get serious.  I am now 5 Months post relaxer and wiggin it out until i get those braids....



Wow. You have alot of hair. Way to go.


----------



## The Princess

Poutchi said:
			
		

> faithVA... I like letting people know what they re getting themselves into beforehand  lol... even though yeah maybe this one i should have let her join first...she is not answering anymore... i scared her away... smh



No. I'm here.  I'm not leaving until I get apl  but even then I will hang around. The last apl challenge I was in, I met alot of cool people.


----------



## The Princess

Imani said:
			
		

> Counting down til my next length check. Its driving me insane. Still a whole month to go. I will NEVER go this long again w/o straightening my hair (5 months, even tho I said the same thing the last time I also went 5 months, but I'm serious this time). Not only the suspense of wanting/needing to see my progress (or lack thereof), but I don't think its good at all for me to go this long w/o a good trim (split city). And I don't know how to trim w/o straightening. I don't have the type of hair that will get straight enough to trim w/ like a roller set or something.



I say the same thing when I stretch my relaxers. However when you do straighten, you will be very happy and know it was worth the wait.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Using My Denman to detangle has lead to a massive split end setback.  Sucks, because my Denman used to work so Well!  I switched to seamless combs, but not quick enough.  Gonna have to go get a trim now....hope she doesn't have to take too much off!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

well i am will be washing air drying  and bunning today.  my hair feels icky and it needs to be washed.  i don't have my shower filter, so pray for me ladies that my hair doesn't act a fool. 

i am going to detangle with oil and dc first, then shampoo.  it seems when i shampoo my hair is fine, but after i rinse the conditioner out, it turns on me.  no matter what dc i use.


----------



## SavannahNatural

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> well i am will be washing air drying  and bunning today.  my hair feels icky and it needs to be washed.  i don't have my shower filter, so pray for me ladies that my hair doesn't act a fool.
> 
> i am going to detangle with oil and dc first, then shampoo.  it seems when i shampoo my hair is fine, but after i rinse the conditioner out, it turns on me.  no matter what dc i use.



I hope all that tangling is under control. No more setbacks! Just listen (read: feel) to your hair and the moment something feels strange (stop,drop, and roll) grab your conditioner, pile it on and then put on a conditioning cap.


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> well i am will be washing air drying and bunning today. my hair feels icky and it needs to be washed. i don't have my shower filter, so pray for me ladies that my hair doesn't act a fool.
> 
> i am going to detangle with oil and dc first, then shampoo. it seems when i shampoo my hair is fine, but after i rinse the conditioner out, it turns on me. no matter what dc i use.


 
Are you rinsing your DC out with warm water? I know you probably told us during the incident I just don't remember. 

Hopefully detangling with oil and then DCing with help you.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> well i am will be washing air drying and bunning today. my hair feels icky and it needs to be washed. i don't have my shower filter, so pray for me ladies that my hair doesn't act a fool.
> 
> i am going to detangle with oil and dc first, then shampoo. it seems when i shampoo my hair is fine, but after i rinse the conditioner out, it turns on me. no matter what dc i use.


 
Are you double detangling? Wide tooth seamless comb first followed by a smaller tooth comb? Wash in twists?


----------



## TheNDofUO

Woo! I'm officially a quarter through my relaxer stretch!. The easy days are over. *sigh* and because of the breakage I didn't even get to play with my hair....


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^WTG!! How long are you stretching for??


----------



## Khaiya

Ah S-Curl, where have you been all my natural life? I'll never let you go again!


----------



## mamaore

Fellow challengers,

I apologize if this is an essay, but I thought some context may be helpful for you to help me.. ya know.
My hair is fine with medium density and sonme coarse and wiry strands. I started my hair journey, 2008 December. I am yet to figure out how to deal with breakage. I had breakage from day 1, despite that I grew my natural hair from a bald head to SL by 2010.

I relaxed my hair in October 2010 because I was tired of dealing with the SSK's. 

The SSKs have significantly reduced but I still have not been able to get the breakage and shedding under control.

All I ever do is protective style. I bun ALL the time. I had a bad experience with wigs when I was natural..it ate up my edges so I stopped wigging it.

Early this year I decided to re-evaluate my journey and change things up a bit. Infact, in January I noticed that the left sid eof head at the nape has thinned significantly and that the hair on the right side was about 1 inch longer than the left side with serious split ends. That's when I panicked. This is what I have done so far, but I have not seen much difference either in breakage or shedding.


I'll start with the easy one:

SHEDDING:

1. I have had Graves disease in the past. I consulted with my Dr again to see it if things have changed and did some tests and ultrasound. They did nt find anything in the tests and its seems my levels are normal. I am not tired or exhibiting other symptoms that I did when I had Graves about 10 yrs ago. I'm still going fo additional tests so we'll see how that goes.

2. I tried black tea rinses once a week on wash day. I tried it various ways. Massaging into my scalp. leaving on with my DC session. I honestly did not observe any change. I will continue this. I recently ordered Alter ego but I am yet to receive it.

BREAKAGE -

After researching the boards a bit, I felt I could be low porosity because my hair always felt hard and brittle to the touch. So I did I couple of things:

I bought a steamer and started steaming bi-weekly.
I stopped using my Protein products except for the Joico K-Pak reconstructor and hydrating balm and chelating shampoo. I use the reconstructor and hydrating balm once every 2 weeks. While I use the chelating shampoo at every wash because I discovered the water here is hard.
Right now though, I have reduced the chelating shampoo to once a week.

I started using moisture only products. I now use AOWC for my DC and Elucence MB Condish as a leave-in on wet soppy hair. 

I changed my combs to seamless combs and I now only detangle on wash days.

In addition to using a sateen scarf, I now use a silk pillowcase.

I now use distilled water in my spritzes.

I have had a struggle with getting the right moisturizer - I tried the NTM Silky touch, but my hair doesn't like it. Maybe I need to change my technique. Right now I use a mix of AOHSR with AVJ and distilled water.

For two weeks in February I used the Mizani H20.. no, luck.

I have trimmed my hair 3 times in the last 2 months, trying to get rid of bushy damaged ends. My ends feel better, but I see split ends every now and then.

TBH, I have seen improvement in how my hair feels with respect to retaining mositure, howver, the breakage has not stopped. What worries me is the broken pieces are between 2-4 inches in length and its mainly concentrated in the back of my head.
My hair is between 11-12 inches at the crown but at the back and sides its between 5-8 inches.

Could it be due to excessive bunning? I rotate my buns, but maybe its not enough?
I have been bunning for the last two years straight with only a 6 weeks break for cornrows once.

If I do not bun, what else can I do for protective styling. I now have a hooded dryer so I can learn to rollerset, but I dont think that will protect my ends.

I really need all the help I can get.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

comparison pics

wash and go dec 10 2011





wash and go march 22 2012


----------



## Evolving78

i detangled with my fingers in sections and twisted. (it took an hour - 1 1/2)  i applied my conditioner mixed with some distilled water to dampen my hair, then used Joico MR balm and twisted it back up.  i got a plastic cap on now and will be rinsing and shampooing in 30 mins.

i rinse with warm water, i like to shower with hot water, but i turn it down to rinse my hair.

last time i washed it started to tangle a little bit, so i applied my leave-in and started to finger detangle and then i combed it.


----------



## Seamonster

mamaore sounds like you are on the right track retentions is a very difficult place to find. 

Firstly, I have had some ailments, and a lot of stress, what is your diet? Do you eat salads , raw fruit, and veges with raw oils and natural vinegar's? Are you taking a good multi vitamin or drinking a protein shake? What about eating yogurt or kefir? Drinking at least 6 glasses of water? Taking a fish oil supplement or some other good oil daily?

On the outside, sounds like you are using all the latest products. Have you tried using the old fashion products. Chicoro does very well with Vaseline. At least try some natural pomades to hold your buns. Maybe try some heavy sealing in the back, there are many heavy butters, oil, and pomades to choose from. Your didn't mention humectants sprays, or vinegar rinses. Have you tried either of those?


----------



## SavannahNatural

First, take a deep breath I'm assuming you're still relaxed.  

* Are you stretching your relaxers at all, if so how long? *

* Are you self relaxing or getting it done at a salon? *

* Are you getting touch ups or re-processing the hair? *

I ask the above because if you aren't taking the protective measures when it's time to relax it will weaken the hair shaft. Stretching the relaxer gives your hair ample time to breath and I believe ensures you don't double process areas that have already been straightened. I'm no longer relaxed so I would check in with the relaxed ladies for some insight. Sometimes we believe our trusty beauticians are all for us and our journey of healthy hair, but they are human and sometimes aren't focused enough on our hair and what it needs or is doing. So over-processing the hair is possible.

* Do you color your hair, if so what type of dye? * keep in mind that this is another chemical that adds to the weakness of your hair strands. Dying too often without giving your hair the proper nutrients to restore what was stripped away will often cause breakage and shedding!

And finally on to the buns. If you relax and or dye then blow dry and flat iron and then pull the strands however tightly into the same position over and over you are only adding stress to the already weak strands.  So I would say allow your hair to take a deep breath as well.  Bunning can be great for protecting the ends, however if the hair further up the shaft is weak those ends we're trying to protect don't stand a chance!  

Roller setting is a great way to give your hair a break. If you can do it without needing the flat iron afterwards is an added bonus.  The trick for you is finding a style or way to allow the stressed hair to not be over manipulated.  I would say go and have a beautician do it once and have her sit you in the mirror so you can see the direction she rolls and what color rollers she uses. If you're afraid she won't show you for fear of loss of funds tell her you just want to maintain the style between sets. 

Products may or may not be the culprit, using good quality moisturizers to help restore, seal and protect the hair shaft down to the ends will put you in a position to see results and I'm sure hair growth! 

I hope is helps a little and you find a style that works for you.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## mamaore

Seamonster said:


> @mamaore sounds like you are on the right track retentions is a very difficult place to find.
> 
> Firstly, I have had some ailments, and a lot of stress, what is your diet? Do you eat salads , raw fruit, and veges with raw oils and natural vinegar's? Are you taking a good multi vitamin or drinking a protein shake? What about eating yogurt or kefir? Drinking at least 6 glasses of water? Taking a fish oil supplement or some other good oil daily?
> 
> On the outside, sounds like you are using all the latest products. Have you tried using the old fashion products. Chicoro does very well with Vaseline. At least try some natural pomades to hold your buns. Maybe try some heavy sealing in the back, there are many heavy butters, oil, and pomades to choose from. Your didn't mention humectants sprays, or vinegar rinses. Have you tried either of those?


 
Yes I am trying to incorporate veggies into my diet. I now take Hemp seed oil twice daily. I am taking multivitamins as well ( the kids chewables ).. but I m on the hunt for a liquid multivitamin. I hate large pills.

My water intake is pathetic, but in the last 1 month I have started taking at least 32 oz a day. I also recently started 1000mg of MSM with Vit C (Emergen - C brand)

I also recently started doing Zumba exercises 3 times a week for either 45 minutes or an hour.

I tried Vinegar rinses previoulsy but it made my hair so so. I stopped because I felt I may have low porosity hair.
I also us castor oil on my scalp twice a week and seal my ends with Grapeseedoil. I started using grapeseed oil for my ends last week.


----------



## bibs

Checking in. About to try an ACV rinse in my hair. I've never done one before but feel like my hair really needs it. It's a frizzy, dry mess. The new year just started and I've already fallen off the hair care wagon


----------



## mamaore

@[email protected] said:


> First, take a deep breath I'm assuming you're still relaxed.
> 
> *Are you stretching your relaxers at all, if so how long? *Last year I stretched between 12-14 weks. The shedding was crazy. Right now I am 8 weeks post and carefull stretching to 12 weeks.
> 
> *Are you self relaxing or getting it done at a salon? *I self-relax*.* I only did my virgin relaxer at a salon
> 
> *Are you getting touch ups or re-processing the hair?* I touch-up and I protect my previously relaxed ends with Affirm protector
> 
> *Do you color your hair, if so what type of dye?* Never colored or dyed. I hennaed twice when I was a natural and that's about it.
> 
> Honestly, I have only blow dried my hair twice in the last two years and flat ironed once at the salon when I relaxed my virgin hair and once by myself last December. I never used heat while I was a natural. I actually just bought a flat iron last November.


 
I know I am missing something, but I just don't know what it is


----------



## mamaore

BronxJazzy, your hair looks very yummy. Nice growth too.


----------



## SavannahNatural

mamaore said:
			
		

> I know I am missing something, but I just don't know what it is



Wow. Your lack of heat is impressive!  And you're right something is missing... So now it's finding your protein and moisture balance so that your hair retains the moisture you give it. 

Be sure to not sleep in a ponytail/bun. You cant fully control how you sleep so reducing any extra stress on your hair is key. 

Keep us informed with products and such and hopefully we can help you figure out the culprit!


----------



## TheNDofUO

I just bought a new blow dryer and i want to blow dry SO BADLY. SOMEONE HELP!


----------



## Khaiya

mamaore said:


> I bought a steamer and started steaming bi-weekly.
> I stopped using my Protein products except for the Joico K-Pak reconstructor and hydrating balm and chelating shampoo. I use the reconstructor and hydrating balm once every 2 weeks. While I use the chelating shampoo at every wash because I discovered the water here is hard.
> Right now though, I have reduced the chelating shampoo to once a week.
> 
> I started using moisture only products. I now use AOWC for my DC and Elucence MB Condish as a leave-in on wet soppy hair.
> 
> I have had a struggle with getting the right moisturizer - I tried the NTM Silky touch, but my hair doesn't like it. Maybe I need to change my technique. Right now I use a mix of AOHSR with AVJ and distilled water.



I'll leave the shedding alone, because in my opinion, it's normal and i've just accepted it myself, as long as my hair isn't thinning out i'm cool. However i do notice that when my hair is on point, moisture, low mani, etc. i shed less too so maybe if you get the breakage under control, the shedding will ease up too.

Personally i think weekly chelating is a lot, i have a friend who did that and his hair went from soft and shiny to brittle, dull and splitsville! I have never seen so many splits in one head before! So that might be something to try even though you have hard water.

I dont know much about the products you mentioned, but make sure that you are DCing with a product intended for DCing, something that instructs you to leave it on for 10-15 minutes, i found that DCing with instant/cheapie conditioners was not doing it for me at all, so i had to get a real DC.

Also you need to find a good moisturizer that you can use daily or every other day, when i was relaxed my hair could not do without WN Moisturizing Mist but it did nothing for my natural hair and boy have i struggled with splits, breakage and dryness as a result! I just started using S-Curl tho and i am in hair heaven! I cant keep my hands out my hair and the breakage (and shedding) has become almost non-existent. So try and find a water based moisturizer that works for you, you mentioned the NTM but is that creamy or watery? I find the watery ones work better for me, but you can always seal your hair with the creamy one. 

P.S. Sorry so long but hope something helps


----------



## Evolving78

praise report!

my hair didn't turn on me!  i had my hair saturated with coconut oil, applied the tresemme/water mix to dampen, applied Joico RM Balm.

then i dc'ed for an hour or so.  rinsed, my hair felt really good.  i mixed distilled water with my shampoo in bottle with an applicator spout. i only focused on my scalp.  rinsed

my hair felt amazing after i got out of the shower.  i blot dried with my towel, applied NT Triple Moisture leave-in and my Argan Oil.  i worked those products into my hair and proceeded to detangle with my wide tooth comb.  i removed the shed hairs and now i am air drying scarf method.

i am so happy that i texted my SO and told him the good news!   once my hair is dry, i am going to apply a little more leave-in as a moisturizer, my Profectiv oil sheen and bun with my spin pin.  i got a pretty black lacy bun net that i put over it.  

thanks ladies.  i am going to make sure i write everything i did for next wash day.  hopefully this will work throughout the summer to get me to my goal of BSL by Dec.  i'll never leave you ladies alone.  i will be in the APL challenge until my bangs are APL.  that's at least another 2 years! 

btw, i am wigging it for my b-day.  i am not trying to mess up this reggie i got going on. week 2 and counting!


----------



## mamaore

@[email protected] said:


> Wow. Your lack of heat is impressive! And you're right something is missing... So now it's finding your protein and moisture balance so that your hair retains the moisture you give it.
> 
> Be sure to not sleep in a ponytail/bun. You cant fully control how you sleep so reducing any extra stress on your hair is key.
> 
> Keep us informed with products and such and hopefully we can help you figure out the culprit!


 
I learnt to stay away from the flat iron after I had to chop off ALL my hair in 2007 from severe heat damage and relaxer overprocessing 

I actually sleep in a ponytail almost every night. You may be on to something there. Maybe I could so 2 big twists and hide the ends.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ever have one of those days at work that people get on your nerves SO bad that you start to tune them out and daydream about when your hair is full APL? 


....or is it just me?


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies I meant to post these this morning yet no time running out the door! Here are pictures of my hair with my go-to natural hair product - Organic Coconut Oil! I normally roller set in the evenings yet thought I try something different with the weather much warmer this week. 

I achieved this look by sectioning my hair into 6 sections - 3 in the back and 3 in the front as if I were setting rollers. I then do a two-strand twist on each part and curl like a bantu knot.

This look held all day in this humidity! Loving that Coconut Oil 
_
*ladies I'll aim for less steam/foggy photos next time! these were right after my shower!_


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Ever have one of those days at work that people get on your nerves SO bad that you start to tune them out and daydream about when your hair is full APL?
> 
> 
> ....or is it just me?


We all know exactly how that is NikkiQ! It's definitely not you tuning into another channel works so well to drown out all of that noise! LOL!

I too daydream of APL + BSL + WSL everyday!!!


----------



## Poutchi

NikkiQ said:


> Ever have one of those days at work that people get on your nerves SO bad that you start to tune them out and daydream about when your hair is full APL?
> 
> 
> ....or is it just me?




Lol... no...not there yet... When people get on my nerves I ship them to my boss... lol


----------



## livinthevida

BronxJazzy said:


> comparison pics
> 
> wash and go dec 10 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wash and go march 22 2012


BronxJazzy WOW! You have great hair growth in just 3 months! Your hair looks very healthy with nice shine and curl definition!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

livinthevida said:


> @BronxJazzy WOW! You have great hair growth in just 3 months! Your hair looks very healthy with nice shine and curl definition!


 
Thanks...Its growing like a weed. I'm already almost armpit length. I cant wait for our progress pics in a few days.


----------



## livinthevida

Welcome aboard JulietWhiskey and mamaore! You will find we have very smart ladies here who can provide a great deal of valuable advice and support along your Healthy Hair Journey (HHJ)!

NikkiQ try it! You might be surprised of the results even with the weather! Now that I know how to care for my hair I really love wearing my hair out when its natural. Feels good to have this hair fall to my shoulders and blow in the wind 

Evallusion your hair looks great! If you do braids what type are you going to put in? Please post pics too


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Before I go and wash my hair I wanted to try a new style. The fro hawk. This is my first time doing it and its just a test run but I dont know I kinda like it. What do you all think? 








and one more progress pic this was my hair around may 2011


----------



## NikkiQ

BronxJazzy said:
			
		

> Before I go and wash my hair I wanted to try a new style. The fro hawk. This is my first time doing it and its just a test run but I dont know I kinda like it. What do you all think?
> 
> and one more progress pic this was my hair around may 2011



Do you have a shot of the side? I love how the front looks on you!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## coolsista-paris

BronxJazzy said:
			
		

> Before I go and wash my hair I wanted to try a new style. The fro hawk. This is my first time doing it and its just a test run but I dont know I kinda like it. What do you all think?
> 
> and one more progress pic this was my hair around may 2011



BronxJazzy 

 looking good. Those cute curls .the next time you can also try to éther braid or.conrow.eachside and.in the front middle make it almost straight and mage.it go.back like à.banana (sorry dont know low.you ball.it,in french wé call that à banana lol).. But you know it sticks up high à bit. And of course if you do that....PICS! Lol that too will look so good on you i bet.

I would really love doing à fro hawk again .its cool ans sexy.


----------



## coolsista-paris

How are all of you?? 

I was getting pissed with my dry hair..its been sucking all moisture . Next week ill do exactly What worked 2 months ago without being lazy and jumping steps !
I added some ceramid condit on my conrows and guess What : dryness has disapeared and its sooooo soft!. I caught up on my stupid lazyness mistakes .


----------



## livinthevida

BronxJazzy said:


> Before I go and wash my hair I wanted to try a new style. The fro hawk. This is my first time doing it and its just a test run but I dont know I kinda like it. What do you all think?



BronxJazzy this style looks good on you! How did you set the sides to go up and toward the back while keeping the curls?


----------



## livinthevida

coolsista-paris said:


> How are all of you??
> 
> I was getting pissed with my dry hair..its been sucking all moisture . Next week ill do exactly What worked 2 months ago without being lazy and jumping steps !
> I added some ceramid condit on my conrows and guess What : dryness has disapeared and its sooooo soft!. I caught up on my stupid lazyness mistakes .


coolsista-paris doing good here! I finally let my hair out today without a roller set  felt good to let all this hair go to the wind even with the temperature rising outside and humidity in the air! I felt like _whipping my hair_ like a rocker


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

livinthevida said:


> @BronxJazzy this style looks good on you! How did you set the sides to go up and toward the back while keeping the curls?


 
I used darcy botanicals curly jelly and kccc. So my curls werent going anywhere. I just brushed it up and bobby pinned it in place. It was actually a simple style. I looked at a youtube vid and copied what she did.


----------



## caltron

Well, I've gone one week heat free and I think I'm getting the hang of it.  I've been dry roller setting nightly.  I've finally got the right size of rollers and figured out the tension I need to use.

Now I just need to learn how to do some sort of protective style like an updo or bun for those days when I fall asleep before I roll it.  I did that once this week and had to go to work looking like a wet chicken.  

I am also a little afraid of what's going to happen after wash day.  My hair is behaving because I just got a retouch, but I don't know how it's going to be after I do my washes.  I think I'll have to flatiron it after doing a deep condition and steam.  Hopefully the deep condition will counteract any negative effects of the heat.  I just hope I don't end up looking like a poodle with the roller sets.

I do notice the difference in my hair though and think if I stick with it, I'll be at a very full APL or beyond by September.  It's much softer and shinier with more bounce.


----------



## mami2010

Sitting under dryer with deep conditioner on.  I want to flat iron so bad but, I will just do what's right and roller set. I am about 11 weeks post and it starting to get rough!


----------



## coolsista-paris

mami2010 said:
			
		

> Sitting under dryer with deep conditioner on.  I want to flat iron so bad but, I will just do what's right and roller set. I am about 11 weeks post and it starting to get rough!



Moisture moisture moisture. 

Im still asking myself if i should flat iron next week or not for lenth.check. I hear that less product gives best results .but Im scared of frying my hair after all these efforts to get to Apl.


----------



## pookaloo83

I usually use AO HSR to dc with but I think I need  To find me a dv that us specifically for dc's.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## jprayze

mami2010  Your hair will thank you for it


----------



## NikkiQ

caltron said:


> Well, I've gone one week heat free and I think I'm getting the hang of it. I've been dry roller setting nightly. I've finally got the right size of rollers and figured out the tension I need to use.
> 
> Now I just need to learn how to do some sort of protective style like an updo or bun for those days when I fall asleep before I roll it. I did that once this week and had to go to work looking like a wet chicken.
> 
> I am also a little afraid of what's going to happen after wash day. My hair is behaving because I just got a retouch, but I don't know how it's going to be after I do my washes. I think I'll have to flatiron it after doing a deep condition and steam. Hopefully the deep condition will counteract any negative effects of the heat. I just hope I don't end up looking like a poodle with the roller sets.
> 
> I do notice the difference in my hair though and think if I stick with it, I'll be at a very full APL or beyond by September. It's much softer and shinier with more bounce.


 
Have you tried doing braid outs, twist outs and bantu knots? I used to do bantu knots all the time when I was relaxed in between my touch ups and loved the wavy look. You could never tell how much NG I had either so I was able to stretch for a bit when I wanted to.


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Have you tried doing braid outs, twist outs and bantu knots? I used to do bantu knots all the time when I was relaxed in between my touch ups and loved the wavy look. You could never tell how much NG I had either so I was able to stretch for a bit when I wanted to.



Yep! I did the same thing.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## LadyRaider

I hope I don't cause myself a set back. But this week it was so easy to wash/condish in the morning, then twist wet and then pull out the twists and let it go before I go to work. 

I got stiff, dry unmanageable curls by the afternoon using shescentit products. Ugh!
I got great curls all day using Jane Carter defining cream. 
(still can't pull off second day hair though!)


----------



## caltron

NikkiQ said:


> Have you tried doing braid outs, twist outs and bantu knots? I used to do bantu knots all the time when I was relaxed in between my touch ups and loved the wavy look. You could never tell how much NG I had either so I was able to stretch for a bit when I wanted to.


 
I love the look of braidouts, etc., but I can never get those to work on my hair.  My twistouts and bantu knots straighten out too easily and the braidouts just look...I don't even have words to describe how those come out.   

I get so frustrated and it's hard to practice because once a style doesn't work, then you're stuck all day with it.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^girl don't give up. Use some product with a little hold and try a bantu knot out this weekend and if it doesn't work...pin that sucka up into a cute up-do. Hair pins to the rescue!!


----------



## sajjy

Made myself a u-part wig and I'm loving it. Can't wait to get paid and buy some of that onyc kinky curly hair for the summer... I'm definately hoping to make a u-part wig out of it I really prefer it to a sew-in


----------



## TruMe

I am LOVIN my hair today!!  Did a CJ Repair Me Protein treatment last night and my hair is still thanking me.  I also realized that it is best for me to squeeze out as much water as I can without drying my hair before I apply any product to set.  The shrinkage could be a little more forgiving but all in all, looking good. :-D


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

sajjy said:


> Made myself a u-part wig and I'm loving it. Can't wait to get paid and buy some of that onyc kinky curly hair for the summer... I'm definately hoping to make a u-part wig out of it I really prefer it to a sew-in


 I'm getting some kinky curly hair for a weave this summer too. I'm thinking about weaving it up for a yr and then seeing where I end up. I think i will be in love with my hair once its bra strap.


----------



## 3jsmom

Hey Ladies just checking in, I am still transitioning and it is getting harder and harder. I am about three months into my transition. But I know it will be worth it. I am going to DC this evening and do a two strand twist. I need to find me some hair bands for to hide some of the new growth.


----------



## Evolving78

got my hair wrapped up.  nothing special to report.  can't wait to see everyone's progress at the end of the month.  i revealed mine and i know nothing drastic will change.  my next reveal will be by May.


----------



## jprayze

From this angle it looks like I'm almost there!  Encouraged!!!


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 said:


> got my hair wrapped up.  nothing special to report.  can't wait to see everyone's progress at the end of the month.  i revealed mine and i know nothing drastic will change.  my next reveal will be by May.



Where is your length check? I must have missed it


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:
			
		

> From this angle it looks like I'm almost there!  Encouraged!!!



Yeah it does look like your nearly there .great and exciting for you.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Dcing under a steamer as we speak.


----------



## NikkiQ

Taking the Celies down now so that I can stretch my hair over night in larger braids like I did last week. Hope it turns out okay. You ladies know I'll post pics whether it was a success or super major epic FAIL!


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> From this angle it looks like I'm almost there!  Encouraged!!!


Very close jprayze! An inch or two and you are APL!


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies just a reminder I check in with the next set of 30 Day photos on how my thinning hair has improved in the front of my scalp. New photos will be posted March 28!

Here's a quick recap of January - February 28, 2012:


----------



## newnyer

Ugh! Ok hair, I KNOW I haven't been as kind to you as I was when I first started this HHJ, but please give me this last inch after my touch up and for the love of all that is Holy PLEASE stop shedding!!!!! Hair, you are already low density so I can't spare too many of you every time I take out my bun.  I'll do better...I promise.  Now you do the same.

Love,
Newnyer


----------



## Kerryann

so i washed and treated my fiances hair and trimmed....i got jealous of his hair i use Folicure shampoo and  condish plus i made him take the folicure vitamins for a little over and this dude hair is thick as hell now...smh you know im jealous


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just finished moisturizing my hair and sealing it as well. I have been kinda lazy for the past three days by not touching my hair and just wearing my satin bonnet. I'm so ashamed lol!! I'm about to step it up again though. I really want some braids though...like really bad. Kinky twists maybe and I can rock those for two months at least.


----------



## The Princess

newnyer said:


> Ugh! Ok hair, I KNOW I haven't been as kind to you as I was when I first started this HHJ, but please give me this last inch after my touch up and for the love of all that is Holy PLEASE stop shedding!!!!! Hair, you are already low density so I can't spare too many of you every time I take out my bun. I'll do better...I promise. Now you do the same.
> 
> Love,
> Newnyer


 

LOL.. Im sure you will have more than an inch.


----------



## The Princess

Can't wait till tomorrow to wash, DC and wet bun. My hair has had it this week, and to think I wash my hair midweek. 

Im excited my package its here. I ordered "Its a 10 moisture mask and Leave in Conditioner with Kertain Plus. The leave in conditioner smells great. I will probally use it next weekend. 

Its Keracare time this weekend.


----------



## pookaloo83

You ladies know I don't PS. I rebraid nightly for braidouts during the day. I thought I would just show how much hair I use daily from shedding. Also this is very good for me to document so I can cross examine if I feel like theres a change in Shedding. It's like dime sized. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Realhairdontcare

The other day I washed and braided my hair. I am supposed to be getting my sew in on Tuesday. I won't be able to post pics for our update coming up so I will post some pics now. Please excuse how much a mess I look but just wanted to show my hairs current length.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

I'll be co-washing more as part of the Use Up Your Stash challenge and being more consistent with my oil sealing.


----------



## diadall

I wanna see some hair progress pics.


----------



## Evolving78

Seamonster said:


> Where is your length check? I must have missed it



Seamonster
here is my lastest pic.  my hair wasn't straightened.  i had to trim an 1/2 too.






this was my hair in the beginning of Feb.  i hate i had to do a recent trim due to all of that madness going on.





it doesn't look like it to me, but if my hair was straightened in the March pic, you would be able to see the progress.


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 Oh ok, I can see the progress, if your hair isn't straight, then you have probably made the top of APL. Your bangs went from EL to Neck length. I can't tell where APL is in that photo, but I can tell your hair is longer. Nice progress for three months.


----------



## NikkiQ

Totally bummed. My bright red is gone already. That's the only thing I hate about red hair. It fades SO quick!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Totally bummed. My bright red is gone already. That's the only thing I hate about red hair. It fades SO quick!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



 Your hair is luscious and I love the chunkiness-it's so thick. Love it!


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Totally bummed. My bright red is gone already. That's the only thing I hate about red hair. It fades SO quick!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I like it! I can't tell the red is gone.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies! I may do the Manic Panic again next month since it isn't harsh on my hair at all. Or I may wait and make that my APL gift to myself lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Kerryann

The only progress I had is this its now 1 month and 4 days with these


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair is still being stretched at the moment. Thinking of running to Forever21 to look at their cute headwraps/scarves after Pook started that thread about them lol


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Hair is still being stretched at the moment. Thinking of running to Forever21 to look at their cute headwraps/scarves after Pook started that thread about them lol



i need to go there and find cute shirt or something.  i really moisturized my hair this morning and i used some coconut oil to seal.  i wish i could take a pic of my bun.  i really don't feel like putting a wig on.  i guess it will depend on what i am wearing later.  i am going to my boyfriend's cousin's bday, so i wanna look nice.


----------



## Evolving78

i guess i will be rocking this wig.  i wanna wear the mommy wig, but i need to look like how it looks on everyone else.  i am going to wash her now.  she should be good and dry for tonight.


----------



## Poutchi

NikkiQ said:


> Totally bummed. My bright red is gone already. That's the only thing I hate about red hair. It fades SO quick!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom




NikkiQ I like the color of your hair... and your hair is sooo thick
 Here are few pics of my left out play in section in the back of my ear ... I think I am a 4 a in that section


----------



## Poutchi

How come we re on the 3rd page today? Thought I missed the thread... Busy week end i guess


----------



## The Princess

Underneath my heatcap with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## HighAspirations

Length check next week! *cabbage patchin*


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^  you better come up in here with a pic next week too Ms. Cabbage Patch

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Totally bummed. My bright red is gone already. That's the only thing I hate about red hair. It fades SO quick!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



OMG, it is gone!


----------



## NikkiQ

diadall said:
			
		

> OMG, it is gone!



I know!!! So sad, but it will be back soon.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

i had a minute so i clarified with Nexxus Aloe Rid now i have no idea what to Dc with????


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> i had a minute so i clarified with Nexxus Aloe Rid now i have no idea what to Dc with????



What are your options? How are you and little man doing?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> What are your options? How are you and little man doing?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
we're doing great (breastfeeding while typing) hes a really good baby=quiet
*options are*
*Conditioners
*Roux Porosity control condish
Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor (unused)
Roux Mendex hair repair treatment
Suave Humectant conditioner (unused)
Ion Luxury moisturizing conditioner
Megatek rebuilder
Bumble and bumble coco de creme conditioner (unused)
Ion smoothing masque (unused)
Beauty 4 Ashes Maximum moisture conditioner
Jasons Naturals Tea Tree condish
Naturalle Hemp condish
IC Deep Penetrating Moisturizing condish
Giovanni Smooth as silk deep moisture condish
Giovanni Tea Tree condish
Giovanni smooth as silk Xtreme protein hair infusion
Yes to Carrots Pampering condish (unused)
Biosilk Hydrating condish (unused)
Kenra moisturizing condish
Pantene breakage defense deep conditioning mask (unused)
Shea Moisture Deep treatment masque
BWC Moisture plus conditioner (unesed)
Aubrey organics Rosa mosqueta condish
Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner
Matrix Biolage Ultra hydrating balm (unused)
Silk Elements Luxury conditioner
Herbal Essence long term relationship condish
Natures Gate aloe moisturizing condish
Aussie 3 minute miracke condish (unused)
ORS Replenishing Pak
Queen Helene Cholesterol
Silicon Mix Conditioner
Crece Pelo Phitoteraputic Treatment (unused)
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment (unused)
Redken Smooth Down Treatment (unused)
CHI Infra Treatment (unused)
Silk Elements mega silk moisturizing treatment (unused)
Kerapro Restorative Intense Treatment x2 (unused) 
Kerapro Restorative Conditioner (unused)
Curls Coconut Curladd Condiioner
Giovanni 2Chic Brazilian Keratin & Argan Oil Ultra Sleek Conditioner (unused)
Kerastase Nutrative Oleo Relax Slim Masque (unused)
Elasta Qp Intense Fortifying Conditioner (unused


----------



## SavannahNatural

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> we're doing great (breastfeeding while typing) hes a really good baby=quiet
> options are
> Conditioners
> Roux Porosity control condish
> Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor (unused)
> Roux Mendex hair repair treatment
> Suave Humectant conditioner (unused)
> Ion Luxury moisturizing conditioner
> Megatek rebuilder
> Bumble and bumble coco de creme conditioner (unused)
> Ion smoothing masque (unused)
> Beauty 4 Ashes Maximum moisture conditioner
> Jasons Naturals Tea Tree condish
> Naturalle Hemp condish
> IC Deep Penetrating Moisturizing condish
> Giovanni Smooth as silk deep moisture condish
> Giovanni Tea Tree condish
> Giovanni smooth as silk Xtreme protein hair infusion
> Yes to Carrots Pampering condish (unused)
> Biosilk Hydrating condish (unused)
> Kenra moisturizing condish
> Pantene breakage defense deep conditioning mask (unused)
> Shea Moisture Deep treatment masque
> BWC Moisture plus conditioner (unesed)
> Aubrey organics Rosa mosqueta condish
> Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner
> Matrix Biolage Ultra hydrating balm (unused)
> Silk Elements Luxury conditioner
> Herbal Essence long term relationship condish
> Natures Gate aloe moisturizing condish
> Aussie 3 minute miracke condish (unused)
> ORS Replenishing Pak
> Queen Helene Cholesterol
> Silicon Mix Conditioner
> Crece Pelo Phitoteraputic Treatment (unused)
> Alter Ego Garlic Treatment (unused)
> Redken Smooth Down Treatment (unused)
> CHI Infra Treatment (unused)
> Silk Elements mega silk moisturizing treatment (unused)
> Kerapro Restorative Intense Treatment x2 (unused)
> Kerapro Restorative Conditioner (unused)
> Curls Coconut Curladd Condiioner
> Giovanni 2Chic Brazilian Keratin & Argan Oil Ultra Sleek Conditioner (unused)
> Kerastase Nutrative Oleo Relax Slim Masque (unused)
> Elasta Qp Intense Fortifying Conditioner (unused



Um, can I borrow 1 or 10?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Silk elements Mega Moisture Treatment!!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

Silk Elements with a lil EVOO overnight 
@[email protected] i no i have a few, luckily im in the use up your stash challenge


----------



## Khaiya

^wow! Can i do my shopping at your house? 
How do you keep track? you need to make a list in alphabetical order or sommen!


----------



## Firstborn2

Checkin in nothing new to report. Keeping my hair moisturize everyday and braided. My hair style is very boring, but I'm not taking anymore chances. I need APL by the end of the summer,lol


----------



## Seamonster

One more week to length check; I am getting excited to see everyone's lovely hair. There is some beautiful thick hair up in this thread. 
To celebrate the upcoming reveal, I went deep into my stash to pull out a discontinued product; I have been saving for special occasions, and a new hair mask I have been waiting to try!

1) GHE overnight with SD WG, Claudies Avocado, herbal Tea, and Dabur AMLA oil. 
2) Nonie ACV rinse technique (love nonie for this)
3) Washed with a mix of Kerastase Dandruff shampoo for dry hair, Dandrene, and a that shampoo you get in the hotel, with some peppermint oil. 
4) Claudie's Protein Spray, MT mix, scalp massage; 20 min under the dryer
5) KBB Luscious Locks; 25 min under the dryer
6) Detangled with SD WG and AMLA oil
7) Rinsed, and put into two cornrows until the reveal

Well, my hair feels like it grew! :reddancer:


----------



## diadall

HighAspirations said:
			
		

> Length check next week! *cabbage patchin*



And I can't wait to see the progress pics.

I am a member of the braid-y bunch so no check for me.


----------



## Poutchi

diadall said:


> And I can't wait to see the progress pics.
> 
> I am a member of the braid-y bunch so no check for me.


Me too diadall... Worst thing is I do not have a starting picture... oh well


----------



## HauteHippie

Goodness lamaria211! You got a whole lotta products! And that's just conditioners! Discovered that Giovanni Xtreme just a few months back. Love it!

Sounds like you have a little angel. Awww...


----------



## diadall

Poutchi said:
			
		

> Me too diadall... Worst thing is I do not have a starting picture... oh well



Me either. Well, not the back at least.


----------



## Poutchi

diadall ...true... i can always dig and find pictures of me around january first... How long do you think you re going to keep ur braids in? are u part of any oil challenge (i mean on ur scalp)


----------



## diadall

Poutchi said:
			
		

> diadall ...true... i can always dig and find pictures of me around january first... How long do you think you re going to keep ur braids in? are u part of any oil challenge (i mean on ur scalp)





I am not part of any challenge. I haven't found the oil I want to use so I need to pop over.  Any recs?

I plan on keeping these until The end of summer, at least. I will get the edges touched up when needed.


----------



## Poutchi

diadall said:


> I am not part of any challenge. I haven't found the oil I want to use so I need to pop over.  Any recs?
> 
> I plan on keeping these until The end of summer, at least. I will get the edges touched up when needed.




I have been doing the sulfur oil challenge on and off really ( maybe only once a week) and I can t really give any review on that yet . 
I am hoping to keep these in until end of may or maybe june... I am pushing 3 months with them so far and would like to get another 3 months with them ... so we will see ... I am just loving the ease of maintenance on them but i do miss my hair...


----------



## lamaria211

HauteHippie said:


> Goodness @lamaria211! You got a whole lotta products! And that's just conditioners! Discovered that Giovanni Xtreme just a few months back. Love it!
> 
> Sounds like you have a little angel. Awww...


 
Thats one of my favorites but im hAving trouble finding it now i never see it at target any more.
thanks hun hes a doll


----------



## diadall

Poutchi said:
			
		

> I have been doing the sulfur oil challenge on and off really ( maybe only once a week) and I can t really give any review on that yet .
> I am hoping to keep these in until end of may or maybe june... I am pushing 3 months with them so far and would like to get another 3 months with them ... so we will see ... I am just loving the ease of maintenance on them but i do miss my hair...



We must be braid buddies...i miss my hair too. Watching other women when the wind blows, it moving, looking at my ends...ah I miss my hair.


----------



## esi.adokowa

lamaria211, yes another pj in this thread!


----------



## Poutchi

diadall said:


> We must be braid buddies...i miss my hair too. Watching other women when the wind blows, it moving, looking at my ends...ah I miss my hair.


ok... braid Buddy


----------



## Evolving78

i rocked my little bun last night.  makeup and accessories always does the trick.


----------



## mami2010

Wow this reveal has come so soon!  I am debating on if I will flat iron for this reveal.  I flat ironed earlier this month and took some pics, I may just you those pics instead of flat ironing again.  I am 11 weeks post going on 12 weeks.  I don't plan on relaxing until June, for my birthday.  I am about to start braiding my hair and wigging for the next three months.


----------



## coolsista-paris

mami2010 said:
			
		

> Wow this reveal has come so soon!  I am debating on if I will flat iron for this reveal.  I flat ironed earlier this month and took some pics, I may just you those pics instead of flat ironing again.  I am 11 weeks post going on 12 weeks.  I don't plan on relaxing until June, for my birthday.  I am about to start braiding my hair and wigging for the next three months.



I also dont know if i should flat iron or not


----------



## pookaloo83

I'm not flat ironing till may.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Khaiya

trying out the new CON Argan Oil shampoo and condish, will let you ladies know how i like it when i'm done. Gonna try a flexirod set too and see what that looks like.


----------



## mamaore

Khaiya said:
			
		

> I'll leave the shedding alone, because in my opinion, it's normal and i've just accepted it myself, as long as my hair isn't thinning out i'm cool. However i do notice that when my hair is on point, moisture, low mani, etc. i shed less too so maybe if you get the breakage under control, the shedding will ease up too.
> 
> Personally i think weekly chelating is a lot, i have a friend who did that and his hair went from soft and shiny to brittle, dull and splitsville! I have never seen so many splits in one head before! So that might be something to try even though you have hard water.
> 
> I dont know much about the products you mentioned, but make sure that you are DCing with a product intended for DCing, something that instructs you to leave it on for 10-15 minutes, i found that DCing with instant/cheapie conditioners was not doing it for me at all, so i had to get a real DC.
> 
> Also you need to find a good moisturizer that you can use daily or every other day, when i was relaxed my hair could not do without WN Moisturizing Mist but it did nothing for my natural hair and boy have i struggled with splits, breakage and dryness as a result! I just started using S-Curl tho and i am in hair heaven! I cant keep my hands out my hair and the breakage (and shedding) has become almost non-existent. So try and find a water based moisturizer that works for you, you mentioned the NTM but is that creamy or watery? I find the watery ones work better for me, but you can always seal your hair with the creamy one.
> 
> P.S. Sorry so long but hope something helps



Khaiya thanks for the support. I should have responded earlier but I was away for the last few days with no web access. 
Ill lay off the chelating poo till 1 week before my touchup.
Yes, my hair definitely prefers a watery moisturizer not just a water based one. I made my own home made mix of AOHSR water and AVJ.
I'm not giving up, I'll keep looking for what works.


----------



## mamaore

Looking forward to all the juicy reveals. I just joined this challenge so I'll be drooling from the sidelines.


----------



## Seamonster

If I can just hold off flat ironing until December. Kicks rocks, because I just got two new flat irons, and I want to play with them so bad erplexed.


----------



## lamaria211

im not trying to flat iron my hair anymore i really suck at it so ill be pulling for the check-in
esi.adokowa i think i buy something everytime i leave the house


----------



## kittenz

I :heart2: my steamer!!

Before- Dry hair


My new BFF


Hair lathered in con


30 minutes of steamy bliss


After 
I used a wide tooth comb to apply my leave, love it


----------



## Evolving78

pookaloo83 said:


> I'm not flat ironing till may.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 
i am going to try not to use any heat until the end of the year.  not even the hooded dryer unless it is to deep condition.  i am really trying to be serious about this protective style thing.


----------



## Poutchi

I m also hoping to go through 2012 without flat ironning or blow drying my hair... will be threading my hair to stretch it out


----------



## lamaria211

Im feeling kind of frustrated with my hair i feel like i need to go back to the basics of haircare i think i gonna reread all the old threads the ones i used to study as a newbie


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow the thread had been pretty damn busy today!! I've been battling a killer hangover all freakin day. I'll be back into the swing of things tomorrow lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Khaiya

I did my wash and condition with the CON and it was good, I like it, I'll definitely be using it again. Couldn't bother with the flexirods tho, it was faster amd easier to just thread it so that's what I did.


----------



## Evallusion

My oh my, do I have a story for you ladies. I have been seriously neglecting my hair this past week since taking out my sew in. I was wetting my hair daily and squishing a wig over top of it. I did this for a week straight...without combing my hair. Well, Saturday morning I decided to get a protective style put in so I went to poo, dc and detangle my hair and for the first time in my life, I experienced MATTING!!!!

It took forever and a day as well as copius amounts of Miss Jessie's Baby Butercream to get my hair detangled. I then tried to blow dry my hair to get it semi straight and it was so damn thick I broke the friggin' comb. I was sooo tempted to cut!!! My arm was cramping from trying to rake through this stuff. Sooooo much breakage...These two textuers are not for me. Me no likey.

Sooo......

I went to "The African Braid Shop" after all that nonsense. It was PACKED so I said I'd come back. I left the shop and get to the corner of the block only to hear someone trying to get my attention. The lady calls me back and says she will do my hair right away. I'm like "Dag, she want my money bad".

Anyway, I wait for 30 minutes (liar liar) and another lady starts on my hair. When my hat is taken off, everyone starts talking about how thick my hair was...so I'm like "wait for it...wait for it." I just knew they were gonna try and jack the price up on me. The lady then taps me on my shoulder and whispers in my ear that I should pay her an extra 20 dollars and she would have another lady help braid my hair so that it would be faster. I'm like oh heck nah. If I take my car to the mechanic and 2 people work onit, I don't have to pay each person? WTF?!? So I said ya'll are getting a 100 bucks and thats it.

Meanwhile, some lady brings her 2 year old in to get cornrows and they were practically braiding her scalp. Mom, is holding her down and telling her to be quiet while the little girl cries and says she wants the lady to stop. On my right is a seriously obese 11 year old who is talking about how bad she wants to lose weight and she is being bullied at school. Her mom walks in (also obese) and states that she is happy with her size, big is beautiful and yada yada yada. I'm thinking to myself, "Your child is hurting and crying out for help and you just brushed it off with nonsense." Way to help out your kid and be a role model....but this paragraph here is a thread for another day.

Anyhow, the braider was using a tiny *** ratail comb to part and comb my hair. I asked her to use a bigger comb twice. The second time she grabbed a comb and rammed it in my loose hair. I'm like, are you gonna use it because you are hurting my scalp and pulling out my hair. She then snatched the wide tooth comb out of my hair and told me to comb my own hair. WTF? So I told her to watch and learn so she would know how to properly comb and detangle someone's hair. The shop got quiet and then they started speaking Mandingo...I know damn well they were talking about me. Side eye...  To wrap things up, she took a lighter and ran it up and down my braid.  WTF?? My hair is in there lady!!!

Anyway, after about 4 hours, I was done. By far, the most pain I've ever experienced while getting my hair done. This was my first and last time at this shop.

Some lessons were definitely learned. 

I got kinky twists by the way, attached are pics....




livinthevida said:


> [email protected]Evallusion your hair looks great! If you do braids what type are you going to put in? Please post pics too


----------



## diadall

Welcome to the braidy bunch!

I was told a small amount of fabric softener will loosen tangles.


----------



## Aggie

Doing less with my hair for a while.


----------



## pookaloo83

I get so many compliments on my hair! It's getting longer. Thinking about putting my hair in two strand twists before I go outta town on the 11th of april. So I do t have to rebraid for my braidout every night like I do at home. I'll put it in some type of updo or bun it with a banana clip.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Seamonster

Evallusion  I am laughing so hard, I am crying at that braid shop. But they shol got you looking good.


----------



## jprayze

Seamonster said:


> If I can just hold off flat ironing until December. Kicks rocks, because I just got two new flat irons, and I want to play with them so bad erplexed.


 
Maybe flat iron someone else's hair?  Live vicariously through them


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hi guys, just checking in...I can't believe it's almost time to check in already, I am nervous because my hair is still sucking pretty bad, so...yea. I wore twists the lasted about 8 days, because they were sloppy, next set will be mini-twists and will last about 2-3 weeks (Lord Willing) I am going to wear this twist-out right on through the check in on 3/31 my stretched hair goes a little past my collar bone now, so I am a little excited about that...oh well, we shall see in a few days, whenever the next check-in is, I will straighten and trim.

lamaria211 that has to be one of the most adorable siggies I've ever seen on LHCF, those cheeks!!!!! Congratulations (even though I'm mad late)


----------



## lamaria211

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hi guys, just checking in...I can't believe it's almost time to check in already, I am nervous because my hair is still sucking pretty bad, so...yea. I wore twists the lasted about 8 days, because they were sloppy, next set will be mini-twists and will last about 2-3 weeks (Lord Willing) I am going to wear this twist-out right on through the check in on 3/31 my stretched hair goes a little past my collar bone now, so I am a little excited about that...oh well, we shall see in a few days, whenever the next check-in is, I will straighten and trim.
> 
> @lamaria211 that has to be one of the most adorable siggies I've ever seen on LHCF, those cheeks!!!!! Congratulations (even though I'm mad late)


 
Thank you sooo much sweety; 
I am also very excited and a lil nervous for the check-in but im sure we will all do better than we think


----------



## NikkiQ

I can't wait to see everyone's updates!!! I feel like a proud mama right now


----------



## Poutchi

Evallusion... they did an awesome job on those twists... even though I am sorry she was abusing your hair ... But you look fierce with that style


----------



## Poutchi

NikkiQ said:


> I can't wait to see everyone's updates!!! I feel like a proud mama right now


 
So the next reveal is end of june if I am not mistaken right?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Yes ma'am! Every 3 months


----------



## pookaloo83

I'm kinda wanting to just do a June reveal to surprise myself. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

Pook if you wanna just do a side by side comparison shot of your twist outs for your check in, that would totally work and then you can do your big reveal in June.


----------



## Phaer

Evallusion
I can understand the frustration, the braid shop I go to must hate me (but since I've got them mostly trained I only go to them) . I dont blow-dry my hair, bc I am afraid of heat damage, I won't let them put their icky grease, I bring my own comb (I do detangle it before and during the braid session), and I am always telling them if they are doing it too tight.
I don't understand why they passed the lighter on the braids, kinky twists are supposed to be a little frizzy. I will start telling them not to cut the frizz off with scissors, I just realize they may be cutting some or my hair (duh) .


----------



## Phaer

Do I have to do a reveal? I kind of want to surprise myself in December.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Do you have a comparison shot maybe? Are you part of the Braidy Bunch too?


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Pook if you wanna just do a side by side comparison shot of your twist outs for your check in, that would totally work and then you can do your big reveal in June.



Yeah true dat! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

Does anyone else have any concerns about the check in this weekend?


----------



## TheNDofUO

Not much. I've already done a length check after my relax in Feb but I'll either stretch a bit or wrap it. I'm not straightening


----------



## fiyahwerks

Welp, since my BC in January, my hair has been growing without issues. Still NL, but my hair is making great progress. I love the new texture and the softness of my mane.

This natural journey so far has been a good experience. My 11 year old is starting to question me about it. We spent 2 hours talking about hair! This is great since I'm teaching her how to take care of her APL natural hair. Funny, she never understood why her hair was so curly until we got into the scientific nitty-gritty details of hair shafts and helixes...lol

It'll be a miracle to be APL in December, but it's still my hair goal overall. Looking forward to posting my progress pic later this week.  

TTFN Ladies!


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Does anyone else have any concerns about the check in this weekend?


 
um, me?  I wasn't going to say nuthin since I'm cohost 

I know my hair has grown, but with so much going on it just feels like it would be more discouraging than encouraging. I usually do better with 6 month check-ins.  My hair and I are not friends right now


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> um, me?  I wasn't going to say nuthin since I'm cohost
> 
> I know my hair has grown, but with so much going on it just feels like it would be more discouraging than encouraging. I usually do better with 6 month check-ins. My hair and I are not friends right now


 
Hmm...okay.

Are there any other ladies that would like to make the check ins purely voluntary so that you don't have to participate in all of them except for the final check in?


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Hmm...okay.
> 
> Are there any other ladies that would like to make the check ins purely voluntary so that you don't have to participate in all of them except for the final check in?


 
Even with all of my whining I don't think you should change the rules. I think those that really can't do it won't. But it may encourage the rest of us to do it. I say let's tough it out and make some length checks happen this weekend.


----------



## Phaer

Ive had twists in since the begining of February, I did not take any pictures of them at the beginning but I can take pics of the new growth (the roots). I am trying to keep them in until mid April and reinstall at the end of April.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Evallusion :wow you spent Bad time with those crazy women! Ive experienced the same type.....never again going there !

Your hairstyle  is very nice !


----------



## TruMe

NikkiQ - I agree with faithVA, don't change the rules.


----------



## newnyer

Even though I'm not getting a touch up for 2 more weeks I'm still going to participate this weekend.  I need something to look forward to right now.  You ladies keep me sane.   
I got a rollerset Saturday but after about 1 hour my NG was like heck naw & quickly reverted. Lol. All that work...smdh.  BUT I can say that it looks VERY promising!!!! There's no denying the sides right now, but I didn't have time to really measure the back. May be just grazing.  We'll see!


----------



## Evolving78

hey ladies!  i nothing too much to report today.  i severely sprained my ankle last night.  i don't know how i am going to wash my hair tomorrow in the shower. i can't stand on it.  i think my mother has a shower chair from her knee replacement.  i'm in a lot of pain.  the meds got me buzzed, but not really working for the pain.


----------



## Poutchi

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies! i nothing too much to report today. i severely sprained my ankle last night. i don't know how i am going to wash my hair tomorrow in the shower. i can't stand on it. i think my mother has a shower chair from her knee replacement. i'm in a lot of pain. the meds got me buzzed, but not really working for the pain.


 Oh no @shortdub... I am sorry to here that... Hope it will heal very quickly


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> hey ladies!  i nothing too much to report today.  i severely sprained my ankle last night.  i don't know how i am going to wash my hair tomorrow in the shower. i can't stand on it.  i think my mother has a shower chair from her knee replacement.  i'm in a lot of pain.  the meds got me buzzed, but not really working for the pain.



shortdub78 Hope you feel better soonest. If there is a lot pain, can you postpone your wash till you can tolerate to stand for a long time?


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies! i nothing too much to report today. i severely sprained my ankle last night. i don't know how i am going to wash my hair tomorrow in the shower. i can't stand on it. i think my mother has a shower chair from her knee replacement. i'm in a lot of pain. the meds got me buzzed, but not really working for the pain.


 
Sorry to hear about your ankle  Hope it heals soon.

But a shower chair, a wooden stool or a plastic chair would work. Or if you have one of those foldable chairs people take to events that might work.

But if you don't really feel up to doing your hair tomorrow, give yourself a pass and just relax. Sometimes we need a break as well as our hair.


----------



## skraprchik

NikkiQ said:


> Does anyone else have any concerns about the check in this weekend?



I won't be straightening for mine. I'll be doing a pull down pic.  I'm off heat for awhile. I'd honestly rather do it in June.  My hair doesn't grow that quickly.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies! i nothing too much to report today. i severely sprained my ankle last night. i don't know how i am going to wash my hair tomorrow in the shower. i can't stand on it. i think my mother has a shower chair from her knee replacement. i'm in a lot of pain. the meds got me buzzed, but not really working for the pain.


 
Oh no!! I hope you recover quickly lady. Don't try to do too much on that ankle either. Make SO baby you like crazy


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Even with all of my whining I don't think you should change the rules. I think those that really can't do it won't. But it may encourage the rest of us to do it. I say let's tough it out and make some length checks happen this weekend.


 
Okay. 

It doesn't even need to be a full on length check. Just to share in any type of progress you may have. Compare pics of styles you did in the beginning of the challenge and how it looks now. If you're in the Braidy Bunch, show us pics that you may have taken right before your installation or if you've had them for a while, show us your NG or something. Able to make a bun for the first time like ever? SHOW IT!!! We're all here as each other's cheerleaders  so let's give each other a reason to be even prouder of you being our APL sister.

Til APL & Beyond Do We Part


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee said:


> shortdub78 Hope you feel better soonest. If there is a lot pain, can you postpone your wash till you can tolerate to stand for a long time?



Lol! Now you know i can't wait! It will be weeks before i can stand on my own.  I have a brace on it too. My whole foot is swollen and purple.  U dont think the  shower chair is a good idea?


----------



## HauteHippie

I'm going to participate, too. I won't be flat ironing my hair, but I will attempt a roller-set at some point over the weekend.


----------



## HauteHippie

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> hey ladies!  i nothing too much to report today.  i severely sprained my ankle last night.  i don't know how i am going to wash my hair tomorrow in the shower. i can't stand on it.  i think my mother has a shower chair from her knee replacement.  i'm in a lot of pain.  the meds got me buzzed, but not really working for the pain.



Oh, no... I hope it heals quickly


----------



## bajandoc86

shortdub78 I hope you get better soon. 

I'm braiding up my hair tomorrow. Haven't taken any proper comparison pics, and I'm on call tonight - so I won't have a chance to before my appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## Onhergrind09

To use up my stash of conditioners and given the temperature outside I will be incorporating an extra co-wash a week into my regimen.  I've retained length co-washing before but detangling made my end look chewed up so I have to figure that out.  I will be cowashing later today after class.


----------



## Evolving78

thanks ladies for the well wishes!  i don't know how i am going to function with these two little critters i got.  they are on spring break. please pray for my ministry! 

oh i used that Mizani night treatment.  i didn't have any breakage.  i had my DS bring me my moisturizer, so i could just M&S and keep my scarf on.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:


> Lol! Now you know i can't wait! It will be weeks before i can stand on my own. I have a brace on it too. My whole foot is swollen and purple. U dont think the shower chair is a good idea?


 
Feel better soon dear, prayin for you


----------



## NaturalfienD

Here are my length check pix- it is my side and my back. I apologize for the tacky bra straps showing- next time, I will have some ackrite ... 






Boom, boom, shake-shake tha room!!! I got some growth ... chicka bow wow ....


----------



## NikkiQ

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Here are my length check pix- it is my side and my back. I apologize for the tacky bra straps showing- next time, I will have some ackrite ...
> 
> Boom, boom, shake-shake tha room!!! I got some growth ... chicka bow wow ....



Girrrrrl you look like you'll be APL next month! You look ridiculously close.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## newnyer

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Here are my length check pix- it is my side and my back. I apologize for the tacky bra straps showing- next time, I will have some ackrite ...
> 
> Boom, boom, shake-shake tha room!!! I got some growth ... chicka bow wow ....



Yay! Get it girl!


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 I said a pray for you
NaturalfienD great growth

Looks like we are already starting, the length checks! Yea for length checks, yea for motivation and encouragement!


----------



## sajjy

BronxJazzy said:


> I'm getting some kinky curly hair for a weave this summer too. I'm thinking about weaving it up for a yr and then seeing where I end up. I think i will be in love with my hair once its bra strap.



BronxJazzy, I can't wait! I'll upload pics when I get the hair 
do you do your own sew-ins?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

sajjy said:


> @BronxJazzy, I can't wait! I'll upload pics when I get the hair
> do you do your own sew-ins?


 
Nope..I wish I could but I've tried. It was an utter fail. So I'm getting it professionally done. I love the kinky curly hair though and think it will blend in well with my own. Please upload pics when you get it done too.


----------



## livinthevida

kittenz said:


> I :heart2: my steamer!!
> View attachment 142561
> Before- Dry hair
> 
> View attachment 142563
> My new BFF
> 
> View attachment 142565
> Hair lathered in con
> 
> View attachment 142567
> 30 minutes of steamy bliss
> 
> View attachment 142569
> After
> I used a wide tooth comb to apply my leave, love it


LOL kittenz! Your new BFF looks like it is going to take off with steam and green light flashing! LOVE IT!

How often will you use your new BFF?


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> im not trying to flat iron my hair anymore i really suck at it so ill be pulling for the check-in
> esi.adokowa i think i buy something everytime i leave the house


lamaria211 your little bundle is too cute!


----------



## kittenz

livinthevida hopefully once a week.  I want to get under it now but I'm resisting til Wednesday


----------



## livinthevida

Evallusion said:


> My oh my, do I have a story for you ladies. I have been seriously neglecting my hair this past week since taking out my sew in. I was wetting my hair daily and squishing a wig over top of it. I did this for a week straight...without combing my hair. Well, Saturday morning I decided to get a protective style put in so I went to poo, dc and detangle my hair and for the first time in my life, I experienced MATTING!!!!
> 
> It took forever and a day as well as copius amounts of Miss Jessie's Baby Butercream to get my hair detangled. I then tried to blow dry my hair to get it semi straight and it was so damn thick I broke the friggin' comb. I was sooo tempted to cut!!! My arm was cramping from trying to rake through this stuff. Sooooo much breakage...These two textuers are not for me. Me no likey.
> 
> Sooo......
> 
> I went to "The African Braid Shop" after all that nonsense. It was PACKED so I said I'd come back. I left the shop and get to the corner of the block only to hear someone trying to get my attention. The lady calls me back and says she will do my hair right away. I'm like "Dag, she want my money bad".
> 
> Anyway, I wait for 30 minutes (liar liar) and another lady starts on my hair. When my hat is taken off, everyone starts talking about how thick my hair was...so I'm like "wait for it...wait for it." I just knew they were gonna try and jack the price up on me. The lady then taps me on my shoulder and whispers in my ear that I should pay her an extra 20 dollars and she would have another lady help braid my hair so that it would be faster. I'm like oh heck nah. If I take my car to the mechanic and 2 people work onit, I don't have to pay each person? WTF?!? So I said ya'll are getting a 100 bucks and thats it.
> 
> Meanwhile, some lady brings her 2 year old in to get cornrows and they were practically braiding her scalp. Mom, is holding her down and telling her to be quiet while the little girl cries and says she wants the lady to stop. On my right is a seriously obese 11 year old who is talking about how bad she wants to lose weight and she is being bullied at school. Her mom walks in (also obese) and states that she is happy with her size, big is beautiful and yada yada yada. I'm thinking to myself, "Your child is hurting and crying out for help and you just brushed it off with nonsense." Way to help out your kid and be a role model....but this paragraph here is a thread for another day.
> 
> Anyhow, the braider was using a tiny *** ratail comb to part and comb my hair. I asked her to use a bigger comb twice. The second time she grabbed a comb and rammed it in my loose hair. I'm like, are you gonna use it because you are hurting my scalp and pulling out my hair. She then snatched the wide tooth comb out of my hair and told me to comb my own hair. WTF? So I told her to watch and learn so she would know how to properly comb and detangle someone's hair. The shop got quiet and then they started speaking Mandingo...I know damn well they were talking about me. Side eye...  To wrap things up, she took a lighter and ran it up and down my braid.  WTF?? My hair is in there lady!!!
> 
> Anyway, after about 4 hours, I was done. By far, the most pain I've ever experienced while getting my hair done. This was my first and last time at this shop.
> 
> Some lessons were definitely learned.
> 
> I got kinky twists by the way, attached are pics....


Evallusion you look very pretty! So sorry to hear the beauty shop event was right out of the movie and the stylist was less experienced than YOU (smile)!

Isn't it nice to know how we are able to care for our hair even when we are in the salon! I am sure you schooled them too


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Does anyone else have any concerns about the check in this weekend?


Not me NikkiQ! I am ready to reveal my length check since trimming in January


----------



## livinthevida

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies!  i nothing too much to report today.  i severely sprained my ankle last night.  i don't know how i am going to wash my hair tomorrow in the shower. i can't stand on it.  i think my mother has a shower chair from her knee replacement.  i'm in a lot of pain.  the meds got me buzzed, but not really working for the pain.


shortdub78 I hope your ankle is better soon too


----------



## diadall

Doesn't someone want to reveal tonight?

I am waiting at the hair alter. Won't you come? Won't you come?


----------



## newnyer

Just booked my flight back home to attend my uncle's funeral for Saturday.  Had to get on LHCF to calm myself down...the airline rep almost made me step outside myself & curse her the hell out. I mean, can't you hear from my voice that I'm going through something woman?!! Just insensitive. Ugh! 

But that's a topic for random though thread...don't want to hijack....on to hair....

I need to figure out something to do with this head full of ng for a whole week back home now.  My mom has no products & everytime I go home for more than a few days without a hair plan I leave on the verge of a setback.  Nuh-uh ain't happening.  Maybe I need to change my original plan of just carrying on my luggage & just check in my PJ stash.


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> Here are my length check pix- it is my side and my back. I apologize for the tacky bra straps showing- next time, I will have some ackrite ...
> 
> View attachment 142691
> View attachment 142695
> View attachment 142693
> View attachment 142697
> 
> Boom, boom, shake-shake tha room!!! I got some growth ... chicka bow wow ....


NaturalfienD it looks like the 3rd picture has your length almost at APL! WTG! 

Are you hoping to be full APL all the way around? (front and sides all same APL length?) I am! Since my trim in January the front half is just past my chin while my rear half is just at collar bone length


----------



## livinthevida

newnyer said:


> Just booked my flight back home to attend my uncle's funeral for Saturday.  Had to get on LHCF to calm myself down...the airline rep almost made me step outside myself & curse her the hell out. I mean, can't you hear from my voice that I'm going through something woman?!! Just insensitive. Ugh!
> 
> But that's a topic for random though thread...don't want to hijack....on to hair....
> 
> I need to figure out something to do with this head full of ng for a whole week back home now.  My mom has no products & everytime I go home for more than a few days without a hair plan I leave on the verge of a setback.  Nuh-uh ain't happening.  Maybe I need to change my original plan of just carrying on my luggage & just check in my PJ stash.


newnyer I am sorry to hear of your loss. Know that you are in our Prayers & Thoughts here at LHCF. We are all wishing you a very safe travel and return home


----------



## diadall

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Here are my length check pix- it is my side and my back. I apologize for the tacky bra straps showing- next time, I will have some ackrite ...
> 
> Boom, boom, shake-shake tha room!!! I got some growth ... chicka bow wow ....



I think you are APL from the last pic.


----------



## Ogoma

NikkiQ said:


> Does anyone else have any concerns about the check in this weekend?



I do. I don't want to fight with my SO over hair length pictures so I am going to take one of those pictures pulling the hair forward towards my chest. It is probably not a great comparison to the one I did in Jan., but it will do. My goal is to be able to pull my hair down at the back by myself come the end of the year.

ETA: I am in the no heat challenge.


----------



## newnyer

livinthevida thanks so much hon.  I really appreciate my LHCF crew.

diadall LOL at you calling us to the altar!  That made me actually laugh out loud.    I'll bite.  I'm trying to distract myself from laundry duties. Let me unwrap this head & see what I'm working with....


----------



## lamaria211

livinthevida said:


> @lamaria211 your little bundle is too cute!


 
Thanks babe


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll be prepping my hair soon for my flat iron on Friday unless my girl flakes on me and doesn't do it. Even if she does,I'll have my mom do it for me. Hopefully it doesn't start to revert before I can take pics 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair is so dirty so I bunned it today.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## HighAspirations

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I'll be prepping my hair soon for my flat iron on Friday unless my girl flakes on me and doesn't do it. Even if she does,I'll have my mom do it for me. Hopefully it doesn't start to revert before I can take pics
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



My hair been in prep mode since like.. .Saturday?  Lol too excited! I'm so close!


----------



## HauteHippie

Pook your bun looks so pretty.

I did my length-check last night last night. I'm pretty sure it's shorter now than it was this time, last year and it's had plenty of time to grow in since I cut it last summer.


----------



## Poutchi

As a member of the braidy bunch ... I am just loving the length checks... I will measure my left out section to compare to its previous length...
I have a question though... Has anyone been able to fight hand in hair disease? I am also playing with my braids and touching the NG and all... Does anyone have tips to stop that?


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna do my length check today! DH gonna roll his eyes but I'm gonna need him to he my hair down and take the pic. Lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Phaer

Poutchi said:
			
		

> As a member of the braidy bunch ... I am just loving the length checks... I will measure my left out section to compare to its previous length...
> I have a question though... Has anyone been able to fight hand in hair disease? I am also playing with my braids and touching the NG and all... Does anyone have tips to stop that?



The main reason I get braids is to fight hand in hair disease, otherwise, I am constantly playing in it, undoing styles before I am ready to redo my hair and sleeping for days on it resulting in hair matting, ugh.

Any time I feel like playing with my new growth while in braids I apply my jbco mix and massage my scalp.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^That's a good idea! Good way to use HIH disease to your benefit.


----------



## Poutchi

Very Smart Phaer... it s like killing 2 birds with one stone 
My NG is getting matted... Like when a bunch of braids gets clumped together. I don t know if anyone has experienced that before... I am trying not to freak out and take down the braids and keep telling myself since the take down is going to be a weeks (2 or 3 at least) long process, i should have every evening, enough patience to carefully detangle 10 to 20 braids...


----------



## TruMe

newnyer - I am sorry to hear of your loss.  Wishing you a very stress-less trip so you can enjoy your fond memories.


----------



## Phaer

Poutchi said:
			
		

> Very Smart Phaer... it s like killing 2 birds with one stone
> My NG is getting matted... Like when a bunch of braids gets clumped together. I don t know if anyone has experienced that before... I am trying not to freak out and take down the braids and keep telling myself since the take down is going to be a weeks (2 or 3 at least) long process, i should have every evening, enough patience to carefully detangle 10 to 20 braids...



Ow! Are there a lot of braids Matting? How long have you had them in for? I have never had that happen to me, but I would be afraid that the longer you leave them in the worse it will get. Maybe you should slap on a cheapie oil on the matted braids and GENTLY remove them.


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ I'll be prepping on Wednesday and flat ironing for Fridays reveal.  I'm hoping to wear it straight for a couple of days.

shortdub78 hope you ankle heals quickly.  Stay off of it as much as possible

newnyer Sorry of your loss.  

to everyone else KUTGW!!


----------



## Fyne

shortdub78 & newnyer Sending prayers, positive energy and well wishes!! Thinking of you x

I am looking forward to the length check even though I feel like I'm very far from APL I will be sharing 1 year progress pics. I'm on a low heat reggie so may dc/rollerset/saran wrap.

Cant wait to see our progress!!! Til APL do us part ladies xx


----------



## JulietWhiskey

Checking in!

On Sunday night, I applied Trader Joe's Tingle Treat Conditioner to my dry hair, put on a plastic cap and my beanie and let it sit for about 3 hours.  After my shower rituals, I detangled, rinsed and applied my leave-in and Softee Shea Butter Pomade to my soaking wet hair.


----------



## Poutchi

Phaer said:


> Ow! Are there a lot of braids Matting? How long have you had them in for? I have never had that happen to me, but I would be afraid that the longer you leave them in the worse it will get. Maybe you should slap on a cheapie oil on the matted braids and GENTLY remove them.


 

I have had them since 5th of January and was hoping to get another 2 to 3 months out of them ( I know I know...but school and work is convincing me not to take them down now...) However I am thinking I can detangle it little by little since i do not plan on taking them down in one shot... we will see how it goes


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^How was that TJ condish?? Sounds yummy!


----------



## Poutchi

newnyer... So sorry for your loss... May he rest in Peace... Will keep you in my prayers and be strong


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> Girrrrrl you look like you'll be APL next month! You look ridiculously close.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 



newnyer said:


> Yay! Get it girl!


 


Seamonster said:


> @NaturalfienD great growth
> 
> Looks like we are already starting, the length checks! Yea for length checks, yea for motivation and encouragement!


 
Thank you ladies!! I appreciate the encouragement- I am excited about the growth and really looking forward to the moment when I get to APL ... I am excited about the next check-in come June and I will continue wigging it up til then. S/O to all of you ladies!!! <3

 Nf


----------



## NaturalfienD

@newnyer I am sorry to hear about your loss sweetheart! I hope that you and your family are covered with comfort, love, and support during this difficult time. I am keeping you in my prayers diva ...


----------



## NaturalfienD

livinthevida said:


> @NaturalfienD it looks like the 3rd picture has your length almost at APL! WTG!
> 
> Are you hoping to be full APL all the way around? (front and sides all same APL length?) I am! Since my trim in January the front half is just past my chin while my rear half is just at collar bone length


 


diadall said:


> I think you are APL from the last pic.


 
Thank you ladies!! I appreciate you both  ....this is the longest my hair has ever been and I am too excited y'all.

@livinthevida- It would be nice to get to full APL but my biggest goal was to get the back to APL; my sides have always been short so I wasn't expecting too much from them.  

I am hoping by June that my sides will have made it CBL on its way to APL- I will be more than happy with that.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=202140 said:
			
		

> Poutchi[/USER];15584811]My NG is getting matted... Like when a bunch of braids gets clumped together. I don t know if anyone has experienced that before... I am trying not to freak out and take down the braids and keep telling myself since the take down is going to be a weeks (2 or 3 at least) long process, i should have every evening, enough patience to carefully detangle 10 to 20 braids...


 
Try this on a few braids. Apply an oil of your choice like coconut oil or olive oil to your new growth. Then slide your fingers from the roots down the new growth to see if you can separate the shed hair.

I think the reason your hair is matting is because your shed hairs are curling up and traveling to the top of your braid and wrapping around your hair. Everyone's hair doesn't have this wonderful feature but mine does 

If you can't separate them that way, just make sure you apply oil and pull shed hairs out when you take your braids down before applying any shampoo.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

i think i might trim in may. im going on a little mini trip in may and i want to be fresh.


----------



## Poutchi

faithVA said:


> Try this on a few braids. Apply an oil of your choice like coconut oil or olive oil to your new growth. Then slide your fingers from the roots down the new growth to see if you can separate the shed hair.
> 
> I think the reason your hair is matting is because your shed hairs are curling up and traveling to the top of your braid and wrapping around your hair. Everyone's hair doesn't have this wonderful feature but mine does
> 
> If you can't separate them that way, just make sure you apply oil and pull shed hairs out when you take your braids down before applying any shampoo.


 
Thanks So Much faithVA... You re making me feel less worried... Will do it tonight as soon as I get home...Will let you know how it turns out


----------



## NikkiQ

Natural ladies: when you flat iron your hair, how long does it last or how long do you try to leave it straight before washing?

Relaxed ladies: how often are you guys flat ironing your hair? if you stretch, how far into your stretch do you go before you start relying on other styles to help blend your NG?

I'm just super curious today


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Natural ladies: when you flat iron your hair, how long does it last or how long do you try to leave it straight before washing?
> 
> Relaxed ladies: how often are you guys flat ironing your hair? if you stretch, how far into your stretch do you go before you start relying on other styles to help blend your NG?
> 
> I'm just super curious today



NikkiQ I've only straightened my hair once and it lasted me about a week.  It started to puff up just a bit from the humidity. Midday it was fine. But at sunrise and sundown it poofed up because dew started to fall.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Natural ladies: when you flat iron your hair, how long does it last or how long do you try to leave it straight before washing?
> 
> Relaxed ladies: how often are you guys flat ironing your hair? if you stretch, how far into your stretch do you go before you start relying on other styles to help blend your NG?
> 
> I'm just super curious today




I am relaxed. I  flat iron 1x a month max... Some months I do skip flat ironing.  Between 10-12 weeks I have to co wash more and do roller sets to help smooth my hair,  and then saran wrap it to help it look straight.


----------



## Khaiya

NikkiQ I've flat ironed maybe 3 times or so since being natural but I try and make it last 2 weeks, I don't mind a little puff at the roots, and by week 2 I keep it in a bun anyway so it doesn't bother me. After about 4 days I start itching to wash tho so that makes it hard to keep it in more than a week.


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> Natural ladies: when you flat iron your hair, how long does it last or how long do you try to leave it straight before washing?
> 
> Relaxed ladies: how often are you guys flat ironing your hair? if you stretch, how far into your stretch do you go before you start relying on other styles to help blend your NG?
> 
> I'm just super curious today


 

I am natural-- I have tried and failed at flat ironing my hair on two occasions ... it was very nice for a while (2 hours) and began to draw up into this funky mushroom type style.  I think I need the hands of a trained stylist to straighten my hair the next time I want to have the flat ironed look.


----------



## livinthevida

Poutchi said:


> As a member of the braidy bunch ... I am just loving the length checks... I will measure my left out section to compare to its previous length...
> I have a question though... Has anyone been able to fight hand in hair disease? I am also playing with my braids and touching the NG and all... Does anyone have tips to stop that?


Poutchi I am very new to LHCF and to caring for my hair in a natural HHJ! 

Do tell what is _hand in hair disease_?


----------



## Poutchi

livinthevida said:


> @Poutchi I am very new to LHCF and to caring for my hair in a natural HHJ!
> 
> Do tell what is _hand in hair disease_?


 livinthevida... it is when you can t stop playing in your hair with your hands causing breakage and over manipulation


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Natural ladies: when you flat iron your hair, how long does it last or how long do you try to leave it straight before washing?
> 
> Relaxed ladies: how often are you guys flat ironing your hair? if you stretch, how far into your stretch do you go before you start relying on other styles to help blend your NG?
> 
> I'm just super curious today


 
I've been transitioning for about 2 1/2 years  but when I flat iron (or get it flat ironed) it usually lasts about 2 weeks.  It would probably last longer, but by 2 weeks, I want to wash it.


----------



## livinthevida

Poutchi said:


> livinthevida... it is when you can t stop playing in your hair with your hands causing breakage and over manipulation


Poutchi ah I see! I do this when I am sitting at a light waiting for traffic to move  I curl my hair at the ends when it rests on my shoulders (yet not too often though!). I like to marvel at how long it has come from being ear length just last year


----------



## diadall

pookaloo83 said:


> My hair is so dirty so I bunned it today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Nice healthy bun!


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ when relaxed I used direct heat twice a month after washing (curling iron).  Is it sad that I'm already forgetting piece of my relaxed regime after only 1 year?

This will be my first time straightening since my BC but I'm hoping to get 3-4 days out of it.  I'm going to Sallys tonight to get a flat irioning comb.


----------



## NikkiQ

Last time I had my hair flat ironed,I washed it out after 4 days. It started to revert on day 3 anyway.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

*sigh* ok guys here goes nothing! I'm checking in early. I'm about to wash my hair for the week decided to do it now. Excuse my messy closet. I did front, side, and back shots.

Sent from my iPhone 4s

Here's my starting pic back in December. The attachments are from *today.
*


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Two weeks ago, I flat-ironed and trimmed my hair. I lost about a quarter of an inch and suffered a lil heat damage  I definitely need a protective style. I'm thinking of getting my hair braided again. I'm so bad with extensions, I always want to take them out early. But my hair has been a "miss" for over a week now (lol) My braidouts/twistouts having been coming out all wrong (not from the heat damage, just in general). Sigh.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking good there Pook! You're hella close too!! What was your goal month?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

Great progress Pookaloo. If you straightened, you are definitely APL in the back. And you are right there with just stretched hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think by the time June check ins come along, we're gonna have a LOT of ladies bouncing out of here!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> Looking good there Pook! You're hella close too!! What was your goal month?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom




Thanks! It was May! But I don't think I'll make it! Honestly I don't see much progress. erplexed Looks the same to me. Especially the front collar bone pics.


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> *sigh* ok guys here goes nothing! I'm checking in early. I'm about to wash my hair for the week decided to do it now. Excuse my messy closet. I did front, side, and back shots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s
> 
> Here's my starting pic back in December. The attachments are from *today.
> *


So close pookaloo83! Very close to APL :waytogo:


----------



## TruMe

I think I may try to give up shampoo.  Even the SLS-free once seem to dry out my hair just a touch.  Have to think this one through...


----------



## Khaiya

I aint leaving till I'm APL aaaaaallllll the way around!! (Ok, at least the back and sides, the front seems to be on its own private schedule)


----------



## coolsista-paris

TruMe said:
			
		

> I think I may try to give up shampoo.  Even the SLS-free once seem to dry out my hair just a touch.  Have to think this one through...



Try this re poo with oil (i use olive oil) and i use shampoo without it drying my hair. when i add condit after i apply oil on top of the condit...my hair is never stripped.


----------



## Meritamen

You're making good progress pookaloo83. You can see the difference in the back.
I had forgot about the mandated check-ins, will make sure to take progress pictures next wash day.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

TruMe said:


> I think I may try to give up shampoo. Even the SLS-free once seem to dry out my hair just a touch. Have to think this one through...


 
I had the same problem and the only thing that worked for me was Chagrin valley soaps conditioning shampoo bar.


----------



## The Princess

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> *sigh* ok guys here goes nothing! I'm checking in early. I'm about to wash my hair for the week decided to do it now. Excuse my messy closet. I did front, side, and back shots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s
> 
> Here's my starting pic back in December. The attachments are from today.



Wow, you head on. Way to go!!


----------



## bajandoc86

I got my hair braided up yesterday....and didnt remember to take my length checks before.  I'll take them when I take down these braids in 4 weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ

Washing the hair tonight. Might do a pull test tonight and compare it to my flat iron pic I'm hoping to take Friday night *fingerscrossed*


----------



## Khaiya

I think I'm gonna DC today, might add it to my reggie and do a regular midweek DC


----------



## lamaria211

i massaged with some castor oil last night then slept with a bag on i may cowash later today or do a full on DC im not sure yet


----------



## TruMe

coolsista-paris - Even with the olive oil, it still seems to be a bit naked after I shampoo.  I always put olive oil on before I shampoo and leave it on for about 15 mins but I don't know, it just doesn't seem to be the same afterwards compared to when I do a co-wash midweek.  Thanks though.

BronxJazzy - Hmmm, maybe I will try that.  Thanks.  I'm just real nervous about not using shampoo because I don't want my scalp to itch.  But, maybe I won't have that as long as I am using some tea tree oil or something like that in with one of my cowashes once a week.

I don't know, what do you ladies think?


----------



## sajjy

here's my length check ladies. 


,


----------



## NikkiQ

TruMe what kind of shampoos were you using?


----------



## kittenz

I'll be posting pics later tonight.   I steamed and flat ironed last night and my hair is poofing already. I guess I was a little timid with the heat, oh well.  It looks alright just a lot of BODY and poof  Not sure what it will look like tomorrow.  I think I'm grazing SL


----------



## livinthevida

TruMe said:


> coolsista-paris - Even with the olive oil, it still seems to be a bit naked after I shampoo.  I always put olive oil on before I shampoo and leave it on for about 15 mins but I don't know, it just doesn't seem to be the same afterwards compared to when I do a co-wash midweek.  Thanks though.
> 
> BronxJazzy - Hmmm, maybe I will try that.  Thanks.  I'm just real nervous about not using shampoo because I don't want my scalp to itch.  But, maybe I won't have that as long as I am using some tea tree oil or something like that in with one of my cowashes once a week.
> 
> I don't know, what do you ladies think?


TruMe I've yet to Shampoo my hair since starting on a real HHJ this January! Since I have started to use Organic Coconut Oil and do weekly deep conditioning my scalp is in better shape than ever. No dandruff, dry scalp, build up, or flakes, and it has not itched in a long time. 

Plus I have no worries on having a clean scalp as I do a cool rinse after my evening workouts


----------



## livinthevida

sajjy said:


> here's my length check ladies.
> 
> 
> ,


@sajjy it looks like you are right at APL! WTG! 

On March 31st I think I might be the only one here still at collar bone length erplexed


----------



## TheNDofUO

NikkiQ said:


> Natural ladies: when you flat iron your hair, how long does it last or how long do you try to leave it straight before washing?
> 
> Relaxed ladies: how often are you guys flat ironing your hair? if you stretch, how far into your stretch do you go before you start relying on other styles to help blend your NG?
> 
> I'm just super curious today



NikkiQ I usually straighten once s month although I've skipped March to save my ends. I'm 5 weeks post and I rollerset or ponytail as airdrying methods. due to random telaxed bits I can never just leave my hair. I do not have to use curly styles though - not yet


----------



## lamaria211

i decided to dc with Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie ultra cond balm ill probably leave it on allllllll day


----------



## Fyne

@sajjy Looks like your APL!!!!!!  

@livinthevida - I'm not even CBL soooo....yeah im a resident here!

NikkiQ I straighten once a month too and typically relax only twice a year, deep into a stretch I leave the newgrowth alone and dont attempt to comb it; just co-wash bun and go every few days. I tried to go heat free for 3 months and this morning I saw my 1st SSK so back to heat 1x every 4 weeks


----------



## sajjy

Fyne and livinthevida thanx for your support guys  I feel like i might watching the pot or either growing a snails pace so I've just brought the old formula of Mega-tek. I'll report back with any progress


----------



## 3jsmom

I did a co-wash last night with John Frieda Full Repair Conditioner and two-strand twist, it was an epic fail!!!! Some twist came out well where others didn't. I am going to flat iron tonight, I will post length pic then. I am so ready to perm again but my dd wants me to continue in with our transition.


----------



## LadyRaider

I didn't think I will be there either. I had an inch to go at the end of February, and I've been playing in my hair ever since.


----------



## coolsista-paris

TruMe said:
			
		

> coolsista-paris - Even with the olive oil, it still seems to be a bit naked after I shampoo.  I always put olive oil on before I shampoo and leave it on for about 15 mins but I don't know, it just doesn't seem to be the same afterwards compared to when I do a co-wash midweek.  Thanks though.
> 
> BronxJazzy - Hmmm, maybe I will try that.  Thanks.  I'm just real nervous about not using shampoo because I don't want my scalp to itch.  But, maybe I won't have that as long as I am using some tea tree oil or something like that in with one of my cowashes once a week.
> 
> I don't know, what do you ladies think?



It might also depend on the brand .i use apoghee. I then tried  all ways shampoo which is à natural sort of shampoo.guess What...even with pre poo that natural one left my hair....Bad.felt.stripped.

But as i said i always add oil on my condit .makes my hair soft and moisturized.


----------



## EasypeaZee

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Natural ladies: when you flat iron your hair, how long does it last or how long do you try to leave it straight before washing?
> 
> Relaxed ladies: how often are you guys flat ironing your hair? if you stretch, how far into your stretch do you go before you start relying on other styles to help blend your NG?



I usually wait 2-3 months but I'm 11 months into a stretch and I've been in nonstop cornrows for about two... It's just too much to deal with on a daily basis on top of school and work

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Khaiya

Ok, DCed and blow dried, the whole time i was blowdrying i kept thinking "was this always this must trouble? why didn't i just thread it, it's sooooo much easier and faster!" (true story) neway, i'm done (finally!) saw way too many little pieces, part of why i shoulda just threaded it but i'm done, gonna take some pics a little later on so we can see if i've made any progress.

P.S. Thought about flat ironing it but waaaay too lazy for that now


----------



## NikkiQ

My friend isn't mentioning flat ironing my hair for me. Gonna have to give my mom a call this evening as a backup plan


----------



## NaturalfienD

pookaloo and Livinlavida ~ your length checks are looking good!! I bet in June you both will be APL!!! ::Two snaps and around the world::

I am hopeful to be there myself in June ... but I ain't leaving if I do!  I want to ride this thing out until October ... at the soonest.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhh...washing my hair feels so therapeutic at the end of a hectic day

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Natural ladies: when you flat iron your hair, how long does it last or how long do you try to leave it straight before washing?
> 
> Relaxed ladies: how often are you guys flat ironing your hair? if you stretch, how far into your stretch do you go before you start relying on other styles to help blend your NG?
> 
> I'm just super curious today



I flat once in a blue moon. I like to rollerset my hair. That hides the new growth. Right now i am just airdrying and bunning.


----------



## Evolving78

newnyer, sorry for your loss. Xoxo


----------



## itsjusthair88

I am doing the twist/bantu knot out featured on Naptural85 (it's an old video), I hope it turns out okay, when I was a heat-straightened natural, I LOVED bantu knot-outs...anyway, just checking in, I took my photos for the March 31st check-in and I think I'll go ahead and post them, here they are:









*The red lipstick mark is where APL will be on my, so I think I have 2 more inches*

And once again, my starting pics:









The bottom layers of my hair are NOT doing well, I think I am finally at that stage where I need to worry about fabrics and stuff, both a sad and happy realization for me. Anyway, hope I see some REAL progress in June! Ciao!


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies here it is! My most amazing hair transformation in the past 60 days. Scalp massages, gentle care, and finally sticking with a very easy and *real* natural HHJ continues to be the best care my hair has ever seen  Best part of all is how much my thinning hair in my front scalp has improved in just 60 days!!! 

Here are a few updated pics showing my thinning hair slowly disappear beginning January 28, 2012 to March 28, 2012! The health of my hair and scalp is just amaaaaaahziiiing! YAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## livinthevida

itsjusthair88 said:


> I am doing the twist/bantu knot out featured on Naptural85 (it's an old video), I hope it turns out okay, when I was a heat-straightened natural, I LOVED bantu knot-outs...anyway, just checking in, I took my photos for the March 31st check-in and I think I'll go ahead and post them, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The red lipstick mark is where APL will be on my, so I think I have 2 more inches*
> [/IMG]
> 
> The bottom layers of my hair are NOT doing well, I think I am finally at that stage where I need to worry about fabrics and stuff, both a sad and happy realization for me. Anyway, hope I see some REAL progress in June! Ciao!


itsjusthair88 look at all that hair  Great idea too! especially for those of us without a t-shirt and measurements to show our growing lengths. The mark of a red lipstick is so classy


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking good ladies!!! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## itsjusthair88

livinthevida said:


> @itsjusthair88 look at all that hair  Great idea too! especially for those of us without a t-shirt and measurements to show our growing lengths. The mark of a red lipstick is so classy



Haha thanks, I keep telling myself to make one of those shirts but...I'm lazy LOL 

And I really don't have that much hair, it's just fluffy...


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ you better make that shirt woman! Lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

that matrix biolage dc was great my plaits feel delicious i also tried my as i am leave in for the first time that was just as nice, i just massaged my scalp in some castor oil, wild growth oil, vatika oil, vitamin e oil and rosemary essential oil


----------



## jprayze

So this is my official length check pic on the right.  The pic on the left is from March 19th.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ you better make that shirt woman! Lol
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I know, I know...it's on my list, thanks for the motivation LOL


----------



## RS1976

*~Current hair length*
SL
*~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural
*~APL goal month*
Dec'12
*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
Wash every 2 weeks
Deep condition every 2 weeks
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL*
 Continue to wear protective styles(twist) and I have just started taking Nioxon vitamins on 3/17/12


----------



## mamaore

livinthevida that is great progress. Consistency does pay off.

Any of you have one side of your hair with a different growth rate than the other side. 

I just noticed my right side has more new growth than the left. I already know the right has better retention. My pony tail always looks weird.


----------



## lilyofthenile

Nice progresses so far! 

I'm just dropping by to say I'm drinking more water but I'm super busy with my degree. I am taking my three month protective style out next week, my pics should come then, I hope I've actually made progress, otherwise that would be embarrassing =/


----------



## mamaore

Welcome RS1976 happy hair growing


----------



## Phaer

KumakoXsd said:
			
		

> Nice progresses so far!
> 
> I'm just dropping by to say I'm drinking more water but I'm super busy with my degree. I am taking my three month protective style out next week, my pics should come then, I hope I've actually made progress, otherwise that would be embarrassing =/



We all fall short sometimes, if that happens no need to be embarrassed, learn from it, try something new and keep moving forward.


----------



## RS1976

mamaore said:


> Welcome @RS1976 happy hair growing


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

RS1976 I hope you're ready for one crazy but supportive bunch of ladies!


----------



## RS1976

NikkiQ said:


> @RS1976 I hope you're ready for one crazy but supportive bunch of ladies!


 
Yes I'm ready!!! I have been watching from the sidelines and i finally decided to join.  Ya'll are great!!!!


----------



## cherrynicole

Checking in early since I work on weekends :/
The first pic is from Aug 2011, middle pic is Jan 2012, last pic is March 2012. All post relaxer with Mizani BB. I relax every 6-8 weeks because I am straight up abusive to my NG! Ive been PS since Jan with buns and half wigs. I think I have an inch or two to go! Hopefully will go from SL to APL in a year come August thanks to a lil help from my LHCF friends 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## diadall

^ it looks like you are APL now.

ETA, I forgot it looks longer with arms up but it looks shiny and healthy and even.


----------



## TruMe

NikkiQ - I use Jane Carter SLS-Free shampoo so I really thought this would not cause any dryness.

livinthevida - I think I may go ahead and stop using shampoo then.  In the spring and summer last year I did a lot of wet buns and now that the weather is a lot nicer now, I think I will go back to that.  This way I can rinse my hair every morning after working out like you mention.  Thanks!

coolsista-paris - That is what I thought the JC shampoo would help prevent, since it is all natural.  Now, when I was transitioning, my hair loved that stuff.


----------



## The Princess

I'm going to attempt to rollerset my hair this weekend and follow up with a saranwrap.  I will post pics this weekend.


----------



## NikkiQ

Your hair looks great cns26! So full and lush


----------



## Fyne

jprayze cns26

All this progress!! WOW please share your game plans ladies!


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> So this is my official length check pic on the right.  The pic on the left is from March 19th.


@jprayze you look either spot on APL or very close by an intsy bitsy bit! WTG!

I think if your arms were down we could see if your hair is at the APL line


----------



## livinthevida

mamaore said:


> livinthevida that is great progress. Consistency does pay off.
> 
> Any of you have one side of your hair with a different growth rate than the other side.
> 
> I just noticed my right side has more new growth than the left. I already know the right has better retention. My pony tail always looks weird.


Thank U mamaore!

I notice since starting my HHJ my left side in the rear is thicker than my right (at least when I section my hair into parts to prep for roller setting or deep conditioning). And my front hair falls right below my chin while the rear of my hair is collar bone length (so far!


----------



## livinthevida

cns26 said:


> Checking in early since I work on weekends :/
> The first pic is from Aug 2011, middle pic is Jan 2012, last pic is March 2012. All post relaxer with Mizani BB. I relax every 6-8 weeks because I am straight up abusive to my NG! Ive been PS since Jan with buns and half wigs. I think I have an inch or two to go! Hopefully will go from SL to APL in a year come August thanks to a lil help from my LHCF friends
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Beautiful cns26! You have very consistent and even hair growth!


----------



## Evolving78

cns26
such great progress!


----------



## livinthevida

TruMe said:


> NikkiQ - I use Jane Carter SLS-Free shampoo so I really thought this would not cause any dryness.
> 
> livinthevida - I think I may go ahead and stop using shampoo then.  In the spring and summer last year I did a lot of wet buns and now that the weather is a lot nicer now, I think I will go back to that.  This way I can rinse my hair every morning after working out like you mention.  Thanks!
> 
> coolsista-paris - That is what I thought the JC shampoo would help prevent, since it is all natural.  Now, when I was transitioning, my hair loved that stuff.


Glad to help TruMe  

Plus just to add each evening after a cool rinse I:
1. section hair
2. apply Organic Coconut Oil
3. gently massage scalp
4. roller set

I use Organic Coconut Oil daily like a leave-in and moisturizer. Applying the Organic Coconut Oil each evening has really improved the condition of my scalp and hair. I think without some type of oil/moisturizer my scalp and hair would be in terrible shape


----------



## TheNDofUO

Currently deep conditioning. Will rollerset later.


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida said:


> @jprayze you look either spot on APL or very close by an intsy bitsy bit! WTG!
> 
> I think if your arms were down we could see if your hair is at the APL line


 


Fyne said:


> @jprayze @cns26
> 
> All this progress!! WOW please share your game plans ladies!


 

So I start using MN the morning after I took the pic on the left.  I apply it directly to my scalp twice a day (morning and night) and I spray the fantasia IC nighttime treatment right after I apply.  I'm watched a lot of youtube videos on MN amd growth, but I'm shocked at how much progress I made in less than 10 days.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Ladies this is all exciting !! Lots of pictures in here!
Ill show mine i guess tomorrow ...saturday Ill be out.

I.still.dont know if i should flat iron or not...so.scared of heat damage but i bought some ic fantasia serum .so... Dont know.Grrrrr 
Im gonna pre poo all night..and do the Big job tommorowatience please be with me in order to keep my hair and not jump.steps !


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm actually REALLY nervous about getting my hair flat ironed tomorrow. I still think I'm about 3 inches from APL in the back. I'll use the rest of the year to my advantage to slowly creep towards my goal. I'll be sure to get a good picture of my hair before wrapping it up for the rest of the weekend lol


----------



## Missdelicious1

Update time!  I've made it one year into my hair journey after cutting my extremely damaged APL hair to NL. Here are pics of where I started last March (before and after the cut), where I was in late Nov 2011 when and where I am now.  I guess you could say I'm grazing APL, but it doesn't quite feel APL to me yet so I'm not claiming it.  My left side is still trying to catch up to my right (which I've had to cut several times to even them out some).  But I've made a lot of progress with the damage on my left side.  I didn't realize how many short pieces I had on that side.  It'll get there eventually.  Health before length, right?


----------



## mamaore

Missdelicious1 wonderful progress. You go girl. Please share your regimen
 What did you change to bring your hair back to life. I'm trying to recover from damage on my left side as well.


----------



## cherrynicole

Fyne said:


> @jprayze @cns26
> 
> All this progress!! WOW please share your game plans ladies!


 
Aside from the relaxers (done at the salon), I usually wash once a week with sulfate free shampoo (Hair One Olive Oil or SFactor Diamond Dreams). Condition with what ever I have (NTM Deep Condish or Its a 10 for deep conditioner every 2 weeks) Moisturize my scalp twice a week with MN + NTM, moisturize ends nightly with NTM and EVCO. I try to do roller sets as much as possible but occasionally I will blow dry and flat iron ( I know ) with lots of heat protectant though!! I PS 5 days a week with buns (wet or dry-wet buns with AVJ) or 3/4 wig with cornrows underneath. I try to put a scarf on every night but I'm a crazy wild sleeper so its usually on the floor when I wake up. I also take Biotin when I remember. On the most recent pic I also Henna'd. I love the coverage and shine but the color is still leaking out a week later!



diadall said:


> ^ it looks like you are APL now.
> 
> ETA, I forgot it looks longer with arms up but it looks shiny and healthy and even.


 
Not quite I think I have 2 more inches to go. I'm going to make a measuring shirt at some point and get my bf to be my paparazzi



livinthevida said:


> Beautiful @cns26! You have very consistent and even hair growth!


 


shortdub78 said:


> @cns26
> such great progress!


 


NikkiQ said:


> Your hair looks great @cns26! So full and lush


----------



## lamaria211

I think i might try going conditioner only for a  few onths and see how it goes. anyone else tried this method yet?


----------



## coolsista-paris

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I think i might try going conditioner only for a  few onths and see how it goes. anyone else tried this method yet?



I have.my hair was never dry.if i felt it wasnt cleaning enough i would add baking soda .it was good. Il.now use apoghee .seems my hair.enjoys protein but i must pre poo before if i use shampoo.


----------



## Evolving78

well ladies, i'm hard-headed and i paid dearly for it, but i feel like a new woman again!  i took a shower and washed my hair!   it's airdrying now.  when i detangled my hair i had so much shed hairs.  i but i don't comb my hair throughout the week, so i'm not too concerned about it.  but it was a little ball of hair.


----------



## livinthevida

Missdelicious1 said:


> Update time!  I've made it one year into my hair journey after cutting my extremely damaged APL hair to NL. Here are pics of where I started last March (before and after the cut), where I was in late Nov 2011 when and where I am now.  I guess you could say I'm grazing APL, but it doesn't quite feel APL to me yet so I'm not claiming it.  My left side is still trying to catch up to my right (which I've had to cut several times to even them out some).  But I've made a lot of progress with the damage on my left side.  I didn't realize how many short pieces I had on that side.  It'll get there eventually.  Health before length, right?


Missdelicious1 what a difference a Year makes indeed! Amazing growth!


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> So I start using MN the morning after I took the pic on the left.  I apply it directly to my scalp twice a day (morning and night) and I spray the fantasia IC nighttime treatment right after I apply.  I'm watched a lot of youtube videos on MN amd growth, but I'm shocked at how much progress I made in less than 10 days.


jprayze sorry for still being such a newbie 3 months into LHCF! 

What is "MN" that you apply to your scalp?


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> I think i might try going conditioner only for a  few onths and see how it goes. anyone else tried this method yet?


lamaria211 I only use deep conditioning once a week on Sundays and my most amazing Organic Coconut Oil  in the evenings when roller setting


----------



## Onhergrind09

Trying to work up the energy to DC.

2 Hours later...DCing under the steamer, I cowashed and detangled on Monday so hopefully detangling will be a breeze, fingers crossed.


----------



## lamaria211

livinthevida said:


> @lamaria211 I only use deep conditioning once a week on Sundays and my most amazing Organic Coconut Oil  in the evenings when roller setting


 

When is the last time you used poo? do you ever clarify or feel the need to? and what kind of products do you use during the week? tia


----------



## newnyer

Thanks so much for your condolences and prayers ladies. Going home on the first flight out tomorrow so it'll be a tough weekend. 

I took pics the other night of my hair. Looks like I will be postponing my touch up for a couple more weeks now...bringing me to about a 13 week stretch. Don't know how much or little of a difference it willl make after the touch up but we shall see. I think I'm going to buy some products while at home to use to avoid any setbacks and just leave them with my mom...she needs some good products in her life anyway. I'm trying to avoid anything more than a dusting when I go back to the salon. 

Was looking a little rough in the face so I had to block that out. You can thank me later. lol!


----------



## Evolving78

newnyer said:


> Thanks so much for your condolences and prayers ladies. Going home on the first flight out tomorrow so it'll be a tough weekend.
> 
> I took pics the other night of my hair. Looks like I will be postponing my touch up for a couple more weeks now...bringing me to about a 13 week stretch. Don't know how much or little of a difference it willl make after the touch up but we shall see. I think I'm going to buy some products while at home to use to avoid any setbacks and just leave them with my mom...she needs some good products in her life anyway. I'm trying to avoid anything more than a dusting when I go back to the salon.
> 
> Was looking a little rough in the face so I had to block that out. You can thank me later. lol!



Congrats lady!  you made APL!


----------



## diadall

newnyer

My condolences and safe travels.

Congrats on APL.


----------



## pookaloo83

newnyer you're almost there! Verrrryyy close!


----------



## NikkiQ

newnyer A few of those pics look APL to me! Are you waiting until your touch up to claim it??


----------



## NikkiQ

As I suspected...my bff bailed on straightening my hair for me. Of course  I honestly don't know if I even feel like havin my mom flat iron my whole head or not. I may just do a pull test and have it professionally straightened for the check-in in June. I feel like a bad hostess ladies. I'm sorry!


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> As I suspected...my bff bailed on straightening my hair for me. Of course  I honestly don't know if I even feel like havin my mom flat iron my whole head or not. I may just do a pull test and have it professionally straightened for the check-in in June. I feel like a bad hostess ladies. I'm sorry!





Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> As I suspected...my bff bailed on straightening my hair for me. Of course  I honestly don't know if I even feel like havin my mom flat iron my whole head or not. I may just do a pull test and have it professionally straightened for the check-in in June. I feel like a bad hostess ladies. I'm sorry!



Sounds good to me.


----------



## faithVA

newnyer said:


> Thanks so much for your condolences and prayers ladies. Going home on the first flight out tomorrow so it'll be a tough weekend.
> 
> I took pics the other night of my hair. Looks like I will be postponing my touch up for a couple more weeks now...bringing me to about a 13 week stretch. Don't know how much or little of a difference it willl make after the touch up but we shall see. I think I'm going to buy some products while at home to use to avoid any setbacks and just leave them with my mom...she needs some good products in her life anyway. I'm trying to avoid anything more than a dusting when I go back to the salon.
> 
> Was looking a little rough in the face so I had to block that out. You can thank me later. lol!


 
I offer my condolescences and also wish you a safe flight. 

But um, since you are APL, I have no problem congratulating you on reaching APL  and kicking you out at the same time 

ok... I'm just kidding about kicking you out


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> As I suspected...my bff bailed on straightening my hair for me. Of course  I honestly don't know if I even feel like havin my mom flat iron my whole head or not. I may just do a pull test and have it professionally straightened for the check-in in June. I feel like a bad hostess ladies. I'm sorry!


 
In the long run, waiting to flat iron in June may be the best thing.  Whatever you decide to do will be fine.


----------



## faithVA

I am glad I am not close to APL right now. I did something to my hair last weekend to jack it up. My hair is rough and raggedy and I have a million SSKs all overnight.   So I need to regroup and simplify to see if I can get my hair back together.


----------



## Khaiya

I promised pics, got DH to take them, and forgot to post them, then DH had the camera all day today, I'll post when I get home, but I can say I'm about a quarter inch away. I did dust my hair about a week ago, if I had remembered the length check I would have dusted after but oh well, ya'll will just be stuck with me for longer 

ETA: or was I a 1/4 inch away from the 4? I dunno, we'll soon find out.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Ok so I have good news and bad news. Bad news comes first. I got my hair cut back to SL. The reason being, my ends were scraggly and that's not what I wanted. Good news is that my hair is looking very healthy, thick, and I have been getting a lot of compliments. I think that this cut is nice and I know it will only enhance my growth spurt so I'm not sad at all  it looks like I may have like three to four inches to reach APL so I still plan to keep my original goal month of September!


IMG_0023.JPG


----------



## faithVA

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Ok so I have good news and bad news. Bad news comes first. I got my hair cut back to SL. The reason being, my ends were scraggly and that's not what I wanted. Good news is that my hair is looking very healthy, thick, and I have been getting a lot of compliments. I think that this cut is nice and I know it will only enhance my growth spurt so I'm not sad at all  it looks like I may have like three to four inches to reach APL so I still plan to keep my original goal month of September!
> 
> 
> IMG_0023.JPG


 
It's not bad news if you are happy  Fresh ends always feel good. And your hair will look so healthy when you reach APL in September.


----------



## diadall

faithVA said:
			
		

> I am glad I am not close to APL right now. I did something to my hair last weekend to jack it up. My hair is rough and raggedy and I have a million SSKs all overnight.   So I need to regroup and simplify to see if I can get my hair back together.



Don't get discouraged.  Get encouraged.


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida said:


> @jprayze sorry for still being such a newbie 3 months into LHCF!
> 
> What is "MN" that you apply to your scalp?


 
No problem.


*Miconazole nitrate*

Here's a thread full of info on this topic.  This thread has been going for years: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209

A website:  http://www.womanhairgrowth.com/miconazole-nitrate-hair-growth.htm

and a news video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWxC7Ne1qXA&feature=related

Seems to be working for me so far, everything else about my regimen has been the same.  This is the only thing I changed because I wanted to make sure I could attribute the growth to MN.  I'm going to continue with it and keep tracking my progress.  I'm thinking about mixing it with an oil and in a spray bottle, but we'll see.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I tried to post my new pic but it didn't get on some how. I'm still trying to figure it out. Anywho, I made a public fotki page and posted my new starting length. It's public.fotki.com/SincerelyBeautiful


----------



## mscece1

I'm so mad I staightened my hair last week for my bff baby shower. I'm pleased with my progress so far but im pissed i cant load my pics. Something is wrong with my PC i can only operate it in safe mode. Going to geek squad tommorow i hope they can fix it. Can't wait to post my progress pics.


----------



## Missdelicious1

mamaore said:


> Missdelicious1 wonderful progress. You go girl. Please share your regimen
> What did you change to bring your hair back to life. I'm trying to recover from damage on my left side as well.



mamaore Thanks! I figured the damage was caused by:

1. Relaxing my left side first 
2. Relaxing every 5-6 wks (bone straight)
3. Wrapping my hair every night towards the right (which it seems puts more tension on the left side.

What I did differently: 
1. Relaxed my right side first (I will eventually alternate which side I start with, but I'm giving the left side a chance to catch up since it was so badly damaged).
2. Relax every 12 wks (texlax instead of bone straight).
3. I don't wrap my hair as often. When I do, I either cross-wrap or alternate which way I wrap it.
4. Completely baby the left side of my hair. I almost treat my left n right side like 2 separate heads of hair.

My regimen: I wash once or twice a week (either no sulfate poo or conditioner). DC with each wash. PS half the week. M&S once or twice a day. Light protein every 2-3 wks. Heavy protein every 6 wks. Airdry or roller sets. Direct heat once a month or every other month.

Be consistent and patient and you'll see your hair recover over time  HTH.


----------



## Missdelicious1

livinthevida said:


> Missdelicious1 what a difference a Year makes indeed! Amazing growth!



livinthevida & mamaore Thanks for the encouragement! I can't wait to see what another year will bring as long as I stay consistent, which isn't hard since LHCF has made me LOOOOVE caring for my hair!


----------



## Seamonster

Wow, I am so excited, I don't know where to begin. I went and got my movie night raisinets so I could really enjoy all these length checks. It has been better than I could have hoped for. All this beautiful thick shoulder length and longer hair  
itsjusthair88 love the bantu knot out, I am going to go take a look at that video. 


livinthevida said:


> Ladies here it is! My most amazing hair transformation in the past 60 days. Scalp massages, gentle care, and finally sticking *with a very easy and *real* natural HHJ *continues to be the best care my hair has ever seen :


Help a bald eagle out, what exactly is this very easy natural HHJ that eradicates baldness like that. Did you get a alopecia diagnosis? If so what type did you have? I was excited because I finally grew a thin TWA where my receding hairline used to be; then I see you are doing big things.

jprayze cns26 Missdelicious1 Wow, you are all blessed with that beautiful hair. Really hope my hair is thick like that at the end of the year.

newnyer  :waytogo::Copy of 2cool:You made it! I was hoping someone would make it, just gorgeous and thick. 

off to buy some MN and see SincerelyBeautiful new haircut. I hope it is a nice bob, so chic and they grow out well. Think I will add MN after I finish this glovers mange. Stretching my hair with royal crown.


----------



## Missdelicious1

Seamonster Awwww, thanks for the kind words. I'm rooting for you and all the ladies to reach your hair goals. Happy growing!


----------



## Evolving78

Missdelicious1
try cross wrapping instead of wrapping around your head.  it is better and no tension.  that's how i wrap my hair at night after i airdry.

faithVA 
i know all too well about setbacks, but i am sure you will get it under control.  do you know what was the cause?  i haven't read up thread yet.

Seamonster
i had a bald spot the size of two quarters last year.  it took some time to fill in.  i used megatek and castor oil on those spots three times a week.  plus i have grown my hair from a bald fade to this length now.  i cut all of my hair off the beginning of 2010.
i was a cowash and go until i hit 5 inches.  then i had to start putting my hair in put twists at night to stretch.  i had to start detangling with my fingers with oil first.  i think using shampoos was drying me out.  if i go natural again.  i will just cowash weekly (if my hair is long) and shampoo once a month.  i think 


my hair feel nice this morning.  i applied a little more moisturizer and my coconut oil to seal and cross wrapped my hair last night.  i will be rockin my bun today for my doctor's visit.  you can see the bruises around my ankle and it still hurts to stand or walk, but that pain isn't as intense.


----------



## jprayze

Seamonster Thanks and Definitely keep us posted on how the MN works for you!


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> i know all too well about setbacks, but i am sure you will get it under control. do you know what was the cause? i haven't read up thread yet.


 
I'm not completely sure. It could be a few things. But if I had tot guess, I am going to say it was waiting to long to DC after I applied henna last week. I didn't finish rinsing the henna out until 1 am last week and I was so tired. So I DCd when I woke up in the morning instead of right after. My hair felt good after the DC but by Tuesday my hair felt a mess and it got worse and worse.

I tried to put my regi back on track last night. And I have 3 months to get it together. So hopefully this is it.


----------



## lamaria211

i woke up and had a few extra minutes so i moisturized root to tip with HE Touchably smooth Split End protector


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay so what graduates do we have so I know who to label on the first page?? 


*looks at newnyer *


----------



## jprayze

Here's a little more about my game plan and my HHJ.  My last relaxer was September 2009, decided to transition shortly after and wore braids until July 2010.  I started going to the Dominican salon then and my hair was about to the bottom of my ears.  I hit SL about June 2011 (when I joined LHCF) and now progress has not been a quickly as I liked, but being in this Challenge has really helped me to stay focus on my APL goal.  I have been almost exclusively going to the Dominican salon for almost 2 years, 1x, sometimes 2x a month.  I try to put breaks in ocassionally and do wetsets, twistouts, or buns. I get DC there every other time I go and before I go, I either put a conditioner or prepoo on or something.  I feel like my hair is for the most part heat trained and now it takes a short amount of time (and less heat!) to straighten it.  Products?  I'm new to a lot of products discussed, don't know what works and what doesn't for my hair.  I mainly have CD and ORS products in my regimen.   And yes, I'm still transitioning.  I was hoping eventually I would trim enough and all the relaxed ends would be gone, but some are still there...last trim was end of February.

My goal month for APL is April, so I'm going to do a personal length check around April 30 because I was ambitious enough to also join the BSL 2012 Challenge. So that's my story.

We're all learning together and we're going to reach our goals TOGETHER!


----------



## esi.adokowa

on my way to the salon to get straightened and cut!
I'll post before and after pictures once she's done.


----------



## SavannahNatural

I'm a little anxious about this first check in.

Although I'm trying not to check my length regularly, I have been taking peeks here and there.  And I'm sure there isn't much change from my start pic, which I believe was later in the challenge than everyone else.  

I also did a small trim with my first flat ironing job of the year and don't believe I've recouped all the trimmed hairs as of yet... Oh, well.  I'll post my check-in tomorrow and will continue to care for my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^a watched pot never boils @[email protected] so you may just surprise yourself when you flat iron again


----------



## SavannahNatural

*Question for ladies who have checked in already:*

Since seeing your progress photographed, what, if any changes will you be making to your regimen from this point on?

I think the reason for check-in's shouldn't just be to ogle at hair (although I love doing this), but to take a moment to reflect and see if what you've been doing has been working for you.  Or if your progress is to your liking 

So, what works, what doesn't, what are you thinking of changing? (products, styles, treatments, etc)


Thanks for sharing and Happy Hair Growing everyone!


----------



## SavannahNatural

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^a watched pot never boils @[email protected] so you may just surprise yourself when you flat iron again



I know, and I don't think I'm watching it, but I'm sure I am (hides head).

I won't be flat-ironing this check in, I just be pulling the length, but I will be some time in the coming month, and will post another set of pics then.


----------



## diadall

I love paychecks and length checks!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Ok so I did my length check. I decided to straighten a section of my hair to get a more accurate idea of where my hair falls. I think I need like 3 more inches or something. 






I have a couple of bonus pics of a braidout I did today. Its growing!!!


----------



## Khaiya

@[email protected] said:


> *Question for ladies who have checked in already:*
> 
> Since seeing your progress photographed, what, if any changes will you be making to your regimen from this point on?
> 
> I think the reason for check-in's shouldn't just be to ogle at hair (although I love doing this), but to take a moment to reflect and see if what you've been doing has been working for you.  Or if your progress is to your liking
> 
> So, what works, what doesn't, what are you thinking of changing? (products, styles, treatments, etc)
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing and Happy Hair Growing everyone!



DH took the camera to work with him this morning so i still can't post my update pics yet  but i'll answer the question neway  I'm gonna finger detangle more, i lose a lot less hair that way, altho i dont lose much with my wide tooth comb neway but less is always better. 

I'm also gonna make sure i do my hair in front of a mirror, i find that when i do that, i'm more gentle and patient than when i can't see what i'm doing. 

Oh and also to make sure i have some entertainment going to keep me patient thru those long hair sessions, i know, i know, i'm like a child, constantly in need of entertainment or i get restless and start being rough with my hair.

ETA: I'm putting the blowdryer away for a loooong time, i haven't used it in a while anyway but threading is so much easier and i lose way less hair and need no heat.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Khaiya said:


> DH took the camera to work with him this morning so i still can't post my update pics yet  but i'll answer the question neway  I'm gonna finger detangle more, i lose a lot less hair that way, altho i dont lose much with my wide tooth comb neway but less is always better.
> 
> *I'm also gonna make sure i do my hair in front of a mirror, i find that when i do that, i'm more gentle and patient than when i can't see what i'm doing.*
> 
> Oh and also to make sure i have some entertainment going to keep me patient thru those long hair sessions, i know, i know, i'm like a child, constantly in need of entertainment or i get restless and start being rough with my hair.
> 
> ETA: I'm putting the blowdryer away for a loooong time, i haven't used it in a while anyway but threading is so much easier and i lose way less hair and need no heat.



I'm the exact same way @the bolded!  I noticed this just last night when setting my hair in twists!  I wanted to be out with the public, but I was a lot more gentle the moment I stepped in the bathroom.  Guess I'll just have to invite people into the bathroom with me when I'm doing my hair

I always have my laptop in the bathroom with me and am watching a marathon of shows or a movie on netflix/hulu/amazon, etc.  It keeps me going every time!


----------



## NikkiQ

@[email protected] said:


> *Question for ladies who have checked in already:*
> 
> Since seeing your progress photographed, what, if any changes will you be making to your regimen from this point on?
> 
> I think the reason for check-in's shouldn't just be to ogle at hair (although I love doing this), but to take a moment to reflect and see if what you've been doing has been working for you. Or if your progress is to your liking
> 
> So, what works, what doesn't, what are you thinking of changing? (products, styles, treatments, etc)
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing and Happy Hair Growing everyone!


 
I've been checking my progress every now and then since the cut and I'm pretty pleased with where I am. My reggie is very simple and if it ain't broke...

I shampoo every week or every 2 weeks (depending on if I plan on doing a twist out or not). I've cut out cowashing all together due to laziness mostly but I may impliment them more into my reggie during the summer. I still haven't done a wash n go since August so I may just do that one weekend. DC with every wash, detangle thoroughly and then put my hair into Celies or twists. I think I've retained a little over an inch so far this year. I can't really tell. I just compare my pull test pics.


----------



## faithVA

@[email protected] said:


> Since seeing your progress photographed, what, if any changes will you be making to your regimen from this point on?
> 
> 
> So, what works, what doesn't, what are you thinking of changing? (products, styles, treatments, etc)
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing and Happy Hair Growing everyone!


 
I haven't officially checked in yet. Will take pics tonight and hopefully get them posted by Sunday (busy weekend).

My biggest challenge is making my ends happy. My ends are really tightly curled and they don't seem to like much of anything (braids, twists, buns, out styles  ). I've proteined, moisturized, sealed, hennaed, finger detangled, comb detangled, etc, etc.. They are really fussy. 

For the next 3 months, or until I get a warning sign, going to cowash, tea rinse with herbal tea, DC with heat cap, apply leave-in, heat cap again, reapply leave-in, seal my ends and hope for the best. 

I am going to work on different styles that can help me stretch my ends.
I think I will stop applying henna to my ends and just do 3/4 of my strand. I'm reducing AO GPB to 1x a month. My hair really doesn't like protein.
I'm reducing the use of oils unless on my scalp. 

I've got some work to do


----------



## Meritamen

Whoa BronxJazzy your hair is pretty.
Mmmm so I took pictures last night and promptly managed to lose the camera afterward. I'll post my check in photos when it's found.


----------



## pookaloo83

I might do buns more instead of braidouts. Thinking of alternating weeks braid out one week buns the next.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

@[email protected] said:


> *Question for ladies who have checked in already:*
> 
> Since seeing your progress photographed, what, if any changes will you be making to your regimen from this point on?
> 
> I think the reason for check-in's shouldn't just be to ogle at hair (although I love doing this), but to take a moment to reflect and see if what you've been doing has been working for you. Or if your progress is to your liking
> 
> So, what works, what doesn't, what are you thinking of changing? (products, styles, treatments, etc)
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing and Happy Hair Growing everyone!


 
I didnt see this post before but I want to answer the questions.


Since seeing my progress pics I dont think theres anything I would really like to change. I know that my hair doesnt like heat so I think I will cut out heat for the most part. 


My hair is really soft and moisturized but I think it needs some protein so I will incorperate more in my regimen. I need to get more AO GPB. I may do it once a month or so because my hair isnt crazy for protein but I know it needs it. 


I also think I will try to do more braidouts instead of wash and gos but the wash and goes are easier on my hair because my ends dont scrape against my shirt so idk. I know it gives me another style to work with because I've just been doing puffs this whole time. Its been working for me but its getting boring.


----------



## mamaore

Missdelicious1 thanks for the tips and sharing your regimen.

I never knew how to wrap my hair. I will watch some youtube videos to elarn how to cross wrap and at my Tu, I will start from my right. 
Thanks


----------



## jprayze

@[email protected] said:


> *Question for ladies who have checked in already:*
> 
> Since seeing your progress photographed, what, if any changes will you be making to your regimen from this point on?
> 
> I think the reason for check-in's shouldn't just be to ogle at hair (although I love doing this), but to take a moment to reflect and see if what you've been doing has been working for you. Or if your progress is to your liking
> 
> So, what works, what doesn't, what are you thinking of changing? (products, styles, treatments, etc)
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing and Happy Hair Growing everyone!


 
My checkin motivated me to do more protective styling going forward, so that I retain what I've grown so far.


----------



## Evolving78

@[email protected]
i had a crazy setback, but i still trying to get this whole protective style thing down.  this is the third week of protective styling.  i figured out a way to moisturize and seal. i figured out how to detangle and wash my hair.  i hope what i am doing will work out for the long run.

oh by the way, i ended getting a cast put on.  keep praying for my sanity with these kids!


----------



## itsjusthair88

@[email protected] said:


> *Question for ladies who have checked in already:*
> 
> Since seeing your progress photographed, what, if any changes will you be making to your regimen from this point on?
> 
> I think the reason for check-in's shouldn't just be to ogle at hair (although I love doing this), but to take a moment to reflect and see if what you've been doing has been working for you.  Or if your progress is to your liking
> 
> So, what works, what doesn't, what are you thinking of changing? (products, styles, treatments, etc)
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing and Happy Hair Growing everyone!



This is an excellent question, umm, let me see...I will definitely have to protect the ends of the back layers of my hair ALOT more. A few years ago, I grew my hair to just below APL, transitioning to natural (unknowingly, oh ignorance is bless...then I cut into a mohawk  think of how long my freakin hair would be today!!!! But I digress) and I did it wearing constant updo's, I call them "pull n' pin" you are just pulling chunks of your hair and bobby-pinning it, and it worked for me. Now I am trying to get fancy and wear twist-outs and junk and my hair is like  

Anyway, the point is, I will definitely go back to updos, I like to rinse and cleanse and moisturize once a week and put it back up. Let's see how my next check-in goes. ALSO, I need to find a better way to retain moisture. I like the Kimmay/Naptural85 method of "water only" but I need one extra thing to keep the moisture in, so I am going back through their videos to see what else they add to their hair to retain moisture. That it all.

p.s. sorry it was so long, retrospect will do that to you.


----------



## Khaiya

Ok, here we go at last, nothing to write home about: 




The twists bunched up in the top and front are the ones that i had threaded already, i do that some night to stretch my twists out. I would have definitely been at the 4 if not for my trim. No more trims till i make it!
Oh and also, the 4 is grazing APL for me, the 5 will be full APL
I have some other pics in my album if anybody wants to see: http://s461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/2012/March/


----------



## Ogoma

It has been 18 months and 9 days since my last relaxer and so far I am fine with my progress. It is nothing magical, but I don't mind normal . I wanted to have (my version of) fun with my hair when I cut off my relaxed ends last June and I have done so. I am looking forward to my one year anniversary this coming June.

I have a little over 2 inches to get to the top of my armpit so I will be here all year as I need to be full APL before I claim it and I am not sure how many inches are needed to get to APL in the back yet.

I don't really plan to change much. I enjoy co-washing and doing my hair daily and will keep that up. I have been using the mudwash once a month and so far so good, but I will experiment with using it 2x a month as it gets warmer. I have been drinking more water, eating healthier, and exercising and I will continue to do all three. I have been taking Viviscal and Biotin since the beginning of the year, but will stop doing so in June and May, respectively, when I run out. I will continue taking multivitamins, iron pills (I am anemic), and MSM. I am on a no-heat challenge and will continue to incorporate ceramide oils.

ETA: edited out picture


----------



## NikkiQ

After my tattoo appointment tonight, I'm gonna take my pull pic for you guys. I may get one of my other friends to take a pic for me tomorrow pulling the back while we're at a baby shower. Get it in somehow dammit!


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> When is the last time you used poo? do you ever clarify or feel the need to? and what kind of products do you use during the week? tia


lamaria211 feels like ages ago LOL! my hair doesn't seem to miss it at all: 

*When is the last time you used poo? *
_December 2011_

*Do you ever clarify or feel the need to? *
_I've yet to clarify since December feel no need to thanks to cool rinses, zero build up, no dry scalp, and no flakes_

*And what kind of products do you use during the week? tia *
_I know I know...it feels like I should use something else...BUT my hair is really doing well with Organics Coconut Oil (daily roller set) and every Sunday deep conditioning with Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask_ 

I like keeping it simple even though I have no fast results these have worked so well in just the past few months. Maybe by end of year 2012 I will have enough hair to rock out ::


----------



## livinthevida

newnyer said:


> Thanks so much for your condolences and prayers ladies. Going home on the first flight out tomorrow so it'll be a tough weekend.
> 
> I took pics the other night of my hair. Looks like I will be postponing my touch up for a couple more weeks now...bringing me to about a 13 week stretch. Don't know how much or little of a difference it willl make after the touch up but we shall see. I think I'm going to buy some products while at home to use to avoid any setbacks and just leave them with my mom...she needs some good products in her life anyway. I'm trying to avoid anything more than a dusting when I go back to the salon.
> 
> Was looking a little rough in the face so I had to block that out. You can thank me later. lol!


Congratulations on reaching APL newnyer! 

Wishing you a peaceful and safe return home


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> As I suspected...my bff bailed on straightening my hair for me. Of course  I honestly don't know if I even feel like havin my mom flat iron my whole head or not. I may just do a pull test and have it professionally straightened for the check-in in June. I feel like a bad hostess ladies. I'm sorry!


That's aok NikkiQ! as long as we see those pics 

I will be using large size bobby pins for tomorrow's check in. I originally planned on using hair clips yet they do not have much weight like the bobby pins do. I buy these at my local Sally Beauty:


----------



## sajjy

Congratulations on reaching APL newnyer!
bronzJazzy you braid out is beautiful and shiny 
Just bought my ONYC hair online today super EXCITED!
Oh and the old formula of Mega-tek came in the mail today, yayay!


----------



## coolsista-paris

all right now. after all the fuss i managed to flat iron...but not bone straight ! 

the first pic is from 6 th of march,about 2 weeks ago 




then the rest of these are from today:

















Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

there you go. done

im in BSL 2012 challenge (but as i said: apl took forever to get to so im not really thinking of being there that easily)...although since december check i have more thikness and length.lest just keep it going on till reach the longest hair possible.


----------



## livinthevida

Seamonster said:


> Wow, I am so excited, I don't know where to begin. I went and got my movie night raisinets so I could really enjoy all these length checks. It has been better than I could have hoped for. All this beautiful thick shoulder length and longer hair
> 
> Help a bald eagle out, what exactly is this very easy natural HHJ that eradicates baldness like that. Did you get a alopecia diagnosis? If so what type did you have? I was excited because I finally grew a thin TWA where my receding hairline used to be; then I see you are doing big things.


LOL @Seamonster! Pass that popcorn & Rasinets! 

I am so happy for you and your little twa 

*What exactly is this very easy natural HHJ that eradicates baldness like that. Did you get a alopecia diagnosis? If so what type did you have? I was excited because I finally grew a thin TWA where my receding hairline used to be; then I see you are doing big things.*
Never diagnosed with alopecia I did consider if that was the issue with my thinning hair? Good thing I will never know now 

It is definitely all about being consistent and careful with our hair care. I've simply kept my regimen very simple. Before starting my HHJ this January, I was the wash and go out the shower gel my hair into a bun type. Shampooing my hair just about every other day rarely conditioned and when I thought I had dandruff I would over use Head and Shoulders to combat the problem. I did these things for many years until I came across the LHCF threads December 2011. 

One thing I noticed is how easy and simple many of the monthly winners (LHCF Features of the Month) kept their regimen: they consistently care for their hair and used only a handful of products for each part of their regimen. I thought why not I try!?! and lo behold we have these results! Here's a recap of my reggie from January 2012 - March 2012:

_January 2012_
Daily


cool rinse after evening workout
let hair dry naturally
apply organic coconut oil to hair (ear to ends) and scalp (using a little still goes a long way!)
roller set hair
 Weekly (Sundays)


deep conditioning
 _February 2012_
Daily


 cool rinse after evening workout
started doing gentle scalp massages thanks to KumakoXsd, lamaria211, and @kupenda!
let hair dry naturally
apply organic coconut oil to scalp only *started using Infusium 23 Leave-In for hair
roller set hair *started using foam rollers vs snap on rollers. Foam rollers dried my hair just as quickly and if I wanted to I could sleep with them all night 
*tried using Infusium 23 Leave-In yet by mid-March I returned to organic coconut oil the results between the two were so different! Missed my coconut oil too much 
 Weekly (Sundays)


deep conditioning

_March 2012_
Daily


cool rinse after evening workout
gentle scalp massage
let hair dry naturally
apply organic coconut oil to hair and scalp
roller set hair
Weekly (Sundays)


deep conditioning


----------



## livinthevida

BronxJazzy said:


> Ok so I did my length check. I decided to straighten a section of my hair to get a more accurate idea of where my hair falls. I think I need like 3 more inches or something.


BronxJazzy I think we are the same length! We will see in tomorrow's pics since my last trim in January! 

Do you plan on trimming your hair before the next length check June 30th?


----------



## livinthevida

Khaiya said:


> Ok, here we go at last, nothing to write home about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twists bunched up in the top and front are the ones that i had threaded already, i do that some night to stretch my twists out. I would have definitely been at the 4 if not for my trim. No more trims till i make it!
> Oh and also, the 4 is grazing APL for me, the 5 will be full APL
> I have some other pics in my album if anybody wants to see: http://s461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/2012/March/


Great growth Khaiya! Your avator pic compared to the new image at nearly 4 shows at least half an inch in new growth


----------



## livinthevida

coolsista-paris said:


> all right now. after all the fuss i managed to flat iron...but not bone straight !
> 
> the first pic is from 6 th of march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the rest of these are from today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> there you go. done
> 
> im in BSL 2012 challenge (but as i said: apl took forever to get to so im not really thinking of being there that easily)...although since december check i have more thikness and length.lest just keep it going on till reach the longest hair possible.


Congratulations coolsista-paris! 

Have you done anything different in your reggie since March 6 toward reaching APL?


----------



## mamaore

sajjy said:
			
		

> Congratulations on reaching APL newnyer!
> bronzJazzy you braid out is beautiful and shiny
> Just bought my ONYC hair online
> today super EXCITED!
> Oh and the old formula of Mega-tek came in the mail today, yayay!



sajjy plead where did you buy the old formula of megatek from...pretty please, a sister wants to know


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

livinthevida said:


> @BronxJazzy I think we are the same length! We will see in tomorrow's pics since my last trim in January!
> 
> Do you plan on trimming your hair before the next length check June 30th?


 I was wondering if I should trim or not because my ends dont look the best but I think I'm going to wait. My hair is just too short to cut right now. I will cut out heat and use the stretching method or just compare braidouts the next time around. 

I'm also going into a weave soon so i think my hair will be alright.


----------



## Seamonster

sajjy where did  you find the old formula, I am running low


----------



## diadall

Well we have some graduates!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

So I'm a little early but I figured I better check-in before I forgot. No gain, no loss. I just had a trim so I'm about the same length as the starting pic.

View attachment 143229


----------



## pookaloo83

Thinking about dusting my ends  a bit.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Darenia

Thinking about putting in individual braids in an asymetricle (sp?) Bob. Other than that just hanging in here doing the same ole same.


----------



## RS1976

I'm about to Co wash with As I Am coconut co-wash, use aphogee 2 min reconstructor, DC with As I Am Hydration Elation and for leave in I'm using As I Am leave in and sealing with One n Only argan oil and massage my scalp with JBCO.


----------



## faithVA

It is as I thought. I did not retain much from September. Maybe 1/2" to 1". My ends have taken a beating.

Sept 2011


March 2012


----------



## faithVA

Since 2010 I have been avoiding extensions, since it caused such damage on my ends when I wore kinky twists, but after doing all I could in 2011 and still have damaged ends, I need a break. So I put in flat twists with added hair. Hopefully it will hold for 2 weeks. And I will just try to keep my hair moisturized the best I can.


----------



## Seamonster

coolsister-paris :2cool: nice APL, even your bangs are APL.

faithVA your hair looks thick and pretty, and it is getting longer, good job.


----------



## faithVA

Seamonster said:


> @faithVA your hair looks thick and pretty, and it is getting longer, good job.


 
Wow, you are just sweet.  I didn't see any of that in the picture I posted  Thank you!


----------



## GaiasDaughter24

I think I'm in this chllange LOL I'm so not good with keeping up with posting. Anyway, I THINK I made APL. I flatironed at the beginning of the month (yeah, I need to drop out of the no heat challange. I needed to dust my ends but was afraid to do so with curly hair). But I still think I'm going to wait to fully claim. My hair's a bit longer now (about 1/2 from BSB) but I wont straighten my hair until June. Here's a pic:


----------



## sajjy

Seamonster and mamaore Arcata Pet


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Woo hoo Finally First Check in!!!

Ok I didn't make APL the way I want to make APL that is at the Armpit without have to pull my hair down. At first that disappointed me then I realized I had been feeling like my APL didn't look as long as some of the other ladies APL. SO my Goal is to be APL without having to pull my hair down. that may take all year but who cares I know it's growing.

I am happy to report my hair is so much thicker and fuller than it was just 3 months ago, I think the tea rinses are really making a wonderful difference 

Keep the updates coming!!!!


----------



## SavannahNatural

Although I haven't posted my check-in yet, im going to go ahead and answer  y own questions. it's obvious I need to work on moisture retention!  I think I'm going to do the Co-Wash challenge, mainly to stay accountable. And refocus on DC'ing as often as I can as well. I've been M&S'ing, but not every night. 

I do wrap my hair up ever night, but I think the added step of adding a moisturizer or doing Chicoro's LOC method will assist.  

I have a bit of a hard head when it comes to products and would still even if money wasn't tight right now. I refuse to believe they aren't working for me.  But I'm going to have to try out my "treatment" plans first and then work with finding other products when/if my treatments don't solve my problem.  

I feel okay in the styling dept.  I protective style, I feel, a decent amount of time. It's when I don't undo the protective style to moisturize that I believe is drying my hair. (if that makes sense)

I would, however, like to find a great conditioner to co-wash with regularly.  I'm currently using Aussie Moist and although I like it, it will probably move down to a leave-in or styling aid. So I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling

I wasn't going to do a length check until late April but seeing some of you guys photos made me a little excited and i decided to take down one of my old braids (im wearing wigs ALOT) and see my progress. Well after that 2.5 inch cut in January, i've finally made it back to APL!  Which tells me that if i wouldnt have gone to that stylist I could have been BSL or really close ... Anyway good luck ladies!!! I cant wait to see you all progress. This is like the livest thread on LHCF by the way


----------



## coolsista-paris

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Congratulations coolsista-paris!
> 
> Have you done anything different in your reggie since March 6 toward reaching APL?



Hi.and thanks .
Since january  ive been wearing conrows under my wig .ive got more thickness. 
What i will been doing ishtar changing my.protein treatment (i.use.apoghee.but it stinks like hell and i.hate waiting for it to harden.Ill look for à lighter one. Im still taking maxi hair tabs .when finished Ill start cod liver oil . My.diet is.very serious (healthy stuff)
I low manipulate .for à month i dont undo my braids under the wig. Massage everyday.without oil.


----------



## coolsista-paris

faithVA said:
			
		

> It is as I thought. I did not retain much from September. Maybe 1/2" to 1". My ends have taken a beating.
> 
> Sept 2011
> 
> March 2012



Faithva: just keep babying that hair.i stayed over à year with shoulder length .it made me so mad that i stopped taking care of it...slept with loose hair....bad things !then got breakage.when i started leaving it.alone but protecting it i had some growth .i know that very low manipulation is best for me.

Keep up the good work .you are having progress but you dont see it ;-)


----------



## gforceroy

It seems like a bunch of people made apl Congrats! I'm collarbone length now. I guess I was just shoulder length in November back when I posted pics initially..


----------



## Lurkee

My check in (again)  

I notice my left side is shorter than my right. Also, I need a trim but I am not cutting anything till I reach APL. 

This is Jan 1, 2012





Today


----------



## longhairdreaming

I'm loving all the progress pics! Congrats ladies. I'll check in when I get home but I know my hair has suffered..been trying to keep it moist and hidden from the Moroccan sun.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking Great Ladies!!!

You guys are making GREAT progress! Time to update the list with our graduates!


----------



## HauteHippie

So, the app kept crashing when I tried to upload my dry hair pics earlier in the week. I think I know why now (totally my phone's issue, not the app. When I restarted my phone all the pics were gone. Annoying. Thankfully I'd emailed myself this 1 pic). Part of my hair is pinned up, but most of it is down. I have to figure out how to make it thicker...


----------



## NikkiQ

^^What's your reggie like now? Maybe livinthevida can help out. She's the resident hair thickening pro around here


----------



## Kerryann

oh lord now im dying for June to come around to see what went on in these braids


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> ^^What's your reggie like now? Maybe livinthevida can help out. She's the resident hair thickening pro around here



I could do with some hair thickening info for relaxed hair too 

BTW this thread feels like christmas


----------



## Meritamen

I still can't find my stupid camera. I feel like I'm missing the party!


----------



## EasypeaZee

Hiii ok so I dot have much to report but I'll post a picture anyway... I've been weighing it up and keeping my hair cornrowed under my wigs... This is a picture of my hair last week after I washed it.



It might be a little hard to see but I'm at collar bone maybe slightly below. 

Congrats to all the grads!! Cant wait to be where you are!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

WOOOOOHOOOOOO! March 31 Length Check! 

Ladies here are comparison pictures of January 28 2012 to March 31 2012. I am going with today's pic as my true length as I have the wet hair and bobby pins to see how far my hair extends. The January 28 pic was just after a trim and damp you can see the curls were already reverting to its natural form


----------



## HauteHippie

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^What's your reggie like now? Maybe livinthevida can help out. She's the resident hair thickening pro around here



You know, I was thinking about this earlier today. I don't have a reggie anymore. It's like I fell apart in confusion after I dyed my hair. And, honestly, I didn't know what I was doing anyway. I had a reggie when I was natural. Now, I randomly wash, condition, henna, and steam my hair. All too far apart. So, now I'm going to figure out a moisture-rich reggie for my relaxed/dyed hair.

I'm about to hit Whole Foods and "the hair store"!


----------



## diadall

livinthevida said:
			
		

> WOOOOOHOOOOOO! March 31 Length Check!
> 
> Ladies here are comparison pictures of January 28 2012 to March 31 2012. I am going with today's pic as my true length as I have the wet hair and bobby pins to see how far my hair extends. The January 28 pic was just after a trim and damp you can see the curls were already reverting to its natural form



So you want APL without stretching? Because you look like you could be APL if you stretch.


----------



## livinthevida

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> I think I'm in this chllange LOL I'm so not good with keeping up with posting. Anyway, I THINK I made APL. I flatironed at the beginning of the month (yeah, I need to drop out of the no heat challange. I needed to dust my ends but was afraid to do so with curly hair). But I still think I'm going to wait to fully claim. My hair's a bit longer now (about 1/2 from BSB) but I wont straighten my hair until June. Here's a pic:


Very pretty GaiasDaughter24! & Congratulations! I think you are at APL!


----------



## livinthevida

faithVA said:


> Wow, you are just sweet.  I didn't see any of that in the picture I posted  Thank you!


faithVA I second Seamonster your hair is showing great improvement compared to the first picture! From ear to the ends your hair looks thicker


----------



## kittenz

I still can't find my camera cord  and I took pics on Tuesday!!  Anyway my update is that I'm grazing SL in the back, I'll be here till the cows come home!

Congrats to all our graduates!!  Don't forget about us,


----------



## livinthevida

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Woo hoo Finally First Check in!!!
> 
> Ok I didn't make APL the way I want to make APL that is at the Armpit without have to pull my hair down. At first that disappointed me then I realized I had been feeling like my APL didn't look as long as some of the other ladies APL. SO my Goal is to be APL without having to pull my hair down. that may take all year but who cares I know it's growing.
> 
> I am happy to report my hair is so much thicker and fuller than it was just 3 months ago, I think the tea rinses are really making a wonderful difference
> 
> Keep the updates coming!!!!


WOW BlkOnyx488 you are almost at APL! 

I am with you on letting the hair fall naturally at APL too. In today's length check I posted a comparison of what my hair looks like when nearly dry (Jan) and today when completely wet - totally 2 different lengths


----------



## livinthevida

IndifinableJoli said:


> I wasn't going to do a length check until late April but seeing some of you guys photos made me a little excited and i decided to take down one of my old braids (im wearing wigs ALOT) and see my progress. Well after that 2.5 inch cut in January, i've finally made it back to APL!  Which tells me that if i wouldnt have gone to that stylist I could have been BSL or really close ... Anyway good luck ladies!!! I cant wait to see you all progress. This is like the livest thread on LHCF by the way


Congratulations IndifinableJoli! Good luck to you on making BSL!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> ^^What's your reggie like now? Maybe @livinthevida can help out. She's the resident hair thickening pro around here


Thank U NikkiQ! I am getting back to caring for my hair these past few months and have thankfully learned a great deal from all of the amazing ladies here at LHCF! 

@HauteHippie please see my previous posts I just uploaded comparison pics of my thinning hair in the front on March 28! I recapped my reggie too hopefully this info helps 

Oh! and that reminds me I need to go answer @[email protected] questions on what we will all do next on reaching APL!


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> I could do with some hair thickening info for relaxed hair too
> 
> BTW this thread feels like christmas


@Lurkee sorry I think the other ladies can help with this one! I haven't relaxed my hair since college and we all know how that went erplexed

..._but_...if you see my other posts since January I continue to keep my HHJ reggie simple with gentle scalp massages and using Organic Coconut Oil and roller setting daily with foam rollers. I switched from snap on rollers to foam rollers in February and these are much easier to sleep in with my satin pillow


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> So you want APL without stretching? Because you look like you could be APL if you stretch.


diadall I do  I really want my hair to fall naturally at APL with little water and possibly zero bobby pins. Such a BIG difference when our curls are dry and bounce back to their natural form compared to wet bobby pin hair


----------



## livinthevida

@[email protected] said:


> *Question for ladies who have checked in already:*
> 
> Since seeing your progress photographed, what, if any changes will you be making to your regimen from this point on?
> 
> I think the reason for check-in's shouldn't just be to ogle at hair (although I love doing this), but to take a moment to reflect and see if what you've been doing has been working for you.  Or if your progress is to your liking
> 
> So, what works, what doesn't, what are you thinking of changing? (products, styles, treatments, etc)
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing and Happy Hair Growing everyone!


*Since seeing your progress photographed, what, if any changes will you be making to your regimen from this point on?*
_I would like to roller set my hair less. I LOVE the results yet sometimes I'd like to workout, cool rinse, and jump right into bed  

*So, what works, what doesn't, what are you thinking of changing? (products, styles, treatments, etc)*
*What works*
Keeping my HHJ simple has worked better than I thought! I have seen more progress and improvement in my hair and scalp these past few months than I have ever seen in the past several years!!! 

*What doesn't work*
I know from the past my hair no longer responds well to wash and go with gels. It seems happier when dry and left out to blow in the wind!

*what are you thinking of changing*
As the weather warms in April I'll try alternating between natural curly hair days and roller setting days (like curly Mon Wed Fri and roller set Tues Thur Sat). This will give me a break and my hair might thank me for it _


----------



## The Princess

Im sitting here with Red Pimento Hair Oil on my scalp and Jamacian Black Castor Coconut Oil on my hair. I need to get up and wash this out my hair. Im not rollersetting anymore, just going to air dry in a bun.


----------



## cordei

My blackberry deleted my starting pics im so angry!!!!! 

But good thing is that i have noticed about an inch since january!!! 
Noticing the growth has made me happy

Only thing is i that i have my hair out now but notice theres a little shedding. Not sure if it is from swimming with my weave before i took it out or new products


----------



## The Princess

livinthevida said:


> Congratulations @IndifinableJoli! Good luck to you on making BSL!


 

OMGosh, congrats on my APL. Your hair is so thick.


----------



## Lurkee

livinthevida said:


> @Lurkee sorry I think the other ladies can help with this one! I haven't relaxed my hair since college and we all know how that went erplexed
> 
> ..._but_...if you see my other posts since January I continue to keep my HHJ reggie simple with gentle scalp massages and using Organic Coconut Oil and roller setting daily with foam rollers. I switched from snap on rollers to foam rollers in February and these are much easier to sleep in with my satin pillow



Yeah I love coconut oil on my hair but I have not thought of using it on my scalp. I have NJOY's sulphur mix that I use on my thin edges sporadically. I will try the foam rollers for volume but I fear it would only be at my roots and would do little to hide my thin ends while also showing length.


----------



## AryaStarr258

I've been waiting for this all day, and now that I'm off work, here goes!





This is my starting pic, taken on Dec 17th. It's one of the many pics where I noticed (and hated!) the unevenness of my hair.





I lost about a half inch from my most recent trim this month, BUUUUT the unevenness is mostly gone, y'all!! I might have to push back my goal of APL from April to perhaps August. *shug* C'est la vie.


----------



## esi.adokowa

esi.adokowa said:


> on my way to the salon to get straightened and cut!
> I'll post before and after pictures once she's done.



so the app kept crashing when i attempted to load pictures from my iPhone...
but here they are!









trying to show where my armpits are, probably not the best shirt to wear for a length check..oh well!

anyway 
i think i'm pretty close to apl even after my trim!
it feels so soft and thick.
my stylist is awesome.

there is some amazing apl-length hair in this thread.
but i hope you ladies who have graduated don't think you can just leave...
cause you can't.

*apl 2012, ride or die ladies, ride or die.*


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> Yeah I love coconut oil on my hair but I have not thought of using it on my scalp. I have NJOY's sulphur mix that I use on my thin edges sporadically. I will try the foam rollers for volume but I fear it would only be at my roots and would do little to hide my thin ends while also showing length.


Lurkee try the foam rollers you may like the results! I've set my hair using the snap on and foam rollers and found the foam rollers give me better volume!

To protect your edges set rollers going forward like in the picture here you can then curl your hair over your edges. You can brush your hair forward and to the side or create a look with curly bangs


----------



## Fyne

NikkiQ said:


> ^^What's your reggie like now? Maybe @livinthevida can help out. She's the resident hair thickening pro around here





Lurkee said:


> I could do with some hair thickening info for relaxed hair too
> 
> BTW this thread feels like christmas



I swear by daily scalp massages, cowashing and air drying for improving the thickness 

It does feel like Christmas all this collective progress is inspiring, please keep it coming!

As promised progress pics......

*Bun last year*:





*Bun today*:





*1 year progress:* (March 1st 11 - March 1st 12)





I will get someone to take proper pics to show length tommorrow but im a good 4-6 inchs away!


----------



## livinthevida

AryaStarr258 said:


> I've been waiting for this all day, and now that I'm off work, here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my starting pic, taken on Dec 17th. It's one of the many pics where I noticed (and hated!) the unevenness of my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost about a half inch from my most recent trim this month, BUUUUT the unevenness is mostly gone, y'all!! I might have to push back my goal of APL from April to perhaps August. *shug* C'est la vie.


Great progress AryaStarr258! Nice trim too on the ends


----------



## mami2010

Well here is my update.  I went ahead and straighten my hair just for you ladies!  I am so proud of my hair even though it is not were I thought it would be by now.  The first pic is when I cut off a lot of bleached ends from my hair May 2011.  So glad I decided to cut out the damage.


----------



## livinthevida

esi.adokowa said:


> so the app kept crashing when i attempted to load pictures from my iPhone...
> but here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to show where my armpits are, probably not the best shirt to wear for a length check..oh well!
> 
> anyway
> i think i'm pretty close to apl even after my trim!
> it feels so soft and thick.
> my stylist is awesome.
> 
> there is some amazing apl-length hair in this thread.
> but i hope you ladies who have graduated don't think you can just leave...
> cause you can't.
> 
> *apl 2012, ride or die ladies, ride or die.*


esi.adokowa you are very close to APL! It looks like you are just grazing the APL edge


----------



## livinthevida

mami2010 said:


> Well here is my update.  I went ahead and straighten my hair just for you ladies!  I am so proud of my hair even though it is not were I thought it would be by now.  The first pic is when I cut off a lot of bleached ends from my hair May 2011.  So glad I decided to cut out the damage.


mami2010 that is great progress in just under a year! I see the most hair growth from your February picture to today! WTG!


----------



## mami2010

mami2010 said:


> Well here is my update.  I went ahead and straighten my hair just for you ladies!  I am so proud of my hair even though it is not were I thought it would be by now.  The first pic is when I cut off a lot of bleached ends from my hair May 2011.  So glad I decided to cut out the damage.



I have a few more pics to show.  The last pic my 4 year old DD ask to take.


----------



## bibs

I'm going to upload my pics tonight when I get home. You ladies look great!!! I can't wait to graduate!


----------



## Lurkee

livinthevida said:


> Lurkee try the foam rollers you may like the results! I've set my hair using the snap on and foam rollers and found the foam rollers give me better volume!
> 
> To protect your edges set rollers going forward like in the picture here you can then curl your hair over your edges. You can brush your hair forward and to the side or create a look with curly bangs



livinthevida thanks for the advice. I will try the foam rollers. Flexi rods are such a pain...


----------



## Fyne

*Update*



Fyne said:


> I will get someone to take proper pics to show length tommorrow *but im a good 4-6 inchs away!*



Ok so on relaxer day (1st March) after a 26 week stretch; I had chewed up ends so I dusted and had 4 inches to APL.....now 

Pic on the Left today, Right 4 weeks ago:











^^ Just 4 weeks...Stick with your game plan ladies! Til APL do us part!!! (of course you lovely graduates are welcome to stay and hangout )


----------



## Lurkee

Fyne said:


> I swear by daily scalp massages, cowashing and air drying for improving the thickness



Fyne air drying leaves me with brittle hair. I normally roller set weekly but once I wrap the curls, it back to thin city. Leaving the curls makes my hair look super short.


----------



## Fyne

Lurkee I feel you on that my hair needs some sort of tension to dry successfully otherwise its a frizzy mess. Sometimes I air dry a roller set but all I do now is air dry with the scarf method with rollers on the ends for tension (got that from sunnib's fotki http://public.fotki.com/sunnieb/rollersettingstretc/) and I had to give up heat on a low heat reggie


----------



## Lurkee

Fyne said:


> Lurkee I feel you on that my hair needs some sort of tension to dry successfully otherwise its a frizzy mess. Sometimes I air dry a roller set but all I do now is air dry with the scarf method with rollers on the ends for tension (got that from sunnib's fotki http://public.fotki.com/sunnieb/rollersettingstretc/) and I had to give up heat on a low heat reggie



Fyne this sounds wonderful! I will try this next wash day. It will save me all the manipulation of rollersetting and this coupled with livingthevida 's idea should hopefully leave me using heat less.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## The Princess

I bailed out on doing a rollerset, due to being lazy. Attached is my picture. Yes, its on wet hair, it will be awhile before I use heat. Heat is the reason I had to start over.

Wet hair looks longer.


----------



## kittenz

Ok, here it is. 

I made SL and my afro grew!
I BCed at 11 months post on 11/25/11 so I'm happy with my progress.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Here is the unveiling of my progress.

I'm a little perturbed about the size (read distance) of the pictures, however I do believe I'm roughly an inch to 1.5 inches away.  So if I do a bit better with my moisturizing, and maybe pick back up on taking my vitamins I just might make it sooner rather than later.

I'm officially adjusting my "make-it" date to end of May beginning of June 2012


----------



## SavannahNatural

kittenz said:


> Ok, here it is.
> 
> I made SL and my afro grew!
> I BCed at 11 months post on 11/25/11 so I'm happy with my progress.



Congratulations kittenz for making SL!  What a big accomplishment from the TWA!


----------



## SavannahNatural

The Princess said:


> I bailed out on doing a rollerset, due to being lazy. Attached is my picture. Yes, its on wet hair, it will be awhile before I use heat. Heat is the reason I had to start over.
> 
> Wet hair looks longer.




Um, so are you going to say it or do I?  Happy APL!


----------



## pookaloo83

Went digging trough my old pics and this is my braidout from April 2011 vs my braidout today











My hair in March and April of this year Below


----------



## faithVA

livinthevida said:


> @faithVA I second @Seamonster your hair is showing great improvement compared to the first picture! From ear to the ends your hair looks thicker


 
Well NikkiQ said you are the hair thickening expert, so I take your word for it.


----------



## faithVA

There sure is so pretty hurr up in here. 

Congratulations to everyone that made it to APL and to those who have made progress.  Let's keep it going ladies.


----------



## RS1976

pookaloo83 said:


> Went digging trough my old pics and this is my braidout from April 2011 vs my braidout today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair in March and April of this year Below



Your twist out looks great!!! What products do use for your twist outs??


----------



## SavannahNatural

pookaloo83


Wow your hair is so full!  And you have some serious hang now!  Great progress!


----------



## kittenz

@[email protected] Thank you!! 

You're very close!


----------



## pookaloo83

RS1976 said:


> Your twist out looks great!!! What products do use for your twist outs??


RS1976

I use plain water and Qhemets Twist Butter. That's it.  Everyday.


----------



## bibs

My starting pics









This is a pic from January I already posted in here, but for reference





I lightly flat ironed on Tuesday, 3-27, for an interview (so I could have a longer bun) and these are the pics from then.









I think I got a little fullness, but because of my cut in January, I'm not seeing too much progress  My goal was to hit APL by August. I don't think that's happening. Maybe by my birthday in October


----------



## SimJam

pookaloo83 your hair really has filled out and is definitely getting some serioous hangtime !!!!


----------



## TruMe

Please excuse me but I will do a length check in the morning, I am so tired and am about to go to bed.


----------



## The Princess

kittenz said:
			
		

> Ok, here it is.
> 
> I made SL and my afro grew!
> I BCed at 11 months post on 11/25/11 so I'm happy with my progress.



Congrats on making SL. Big accomplishment.


----------



## The Princess

@[email protected] said:
			
		

> Um, so are you going to say it or do I?  Happy APL!



Thanks you. However  I'm not there yet, wet hair appears longer than dry hair.


----------



## The Princess

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Went digging trough my old pics and this is my braidout from April 2011 vs my braidout today
> 
> My hair in March and April of this year Below



Your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## The Princess

bibs said:
			
		

> My starting pics
> 
> This is a pic from January I already posted in here, but for reference
> 
> I lightly flat ironed on Tuesday, 3-27, for an interview (so I could have a longer bun) and these are the pics from then.
> 
> I think I got a little fullness, but because of my cut in January, I'm not seeing too much progress  My goal was to hit APL by August. I don't think that's happening. Maybe by my birthday in October



You have alot of fullness


----------



## Meritamen

Here's my humble check-in picture. Didn't want to be left out.  Apologies for the poor quality; found an older camera so had to make due with that.
I attempted to straighten the nape area but it seems that my hair still shrinks up regardless.  Looks like I'm much closer to APL than I thought... maybe another two inches?
See you all on the next quarter check-in! HHJ!


----------



## SavannahNatural

The Princess said:
			
		

> Thanks you. However  I'm not there yet, wet hair appears longer than dry hair.



Really? Learn something new everyday!


----------



## diadall

@[email protected] said:
			
		

> Really? Learn something new everyday!



I have noticed to. I can comb myself to APL but once it dries it shrinks to above APL.


----------



## Fyne

@coolsista-paris @gforceroy @Lurkee @livinthevida @GaiasDaughter24 @faithVA @AryaStarr258 @esi.adokowa @mami2010 @The Princess @kittenz @@[email protected] @pookaloo83 @bibs @Meritamen @NikkiQ

Thank you ladies for sharing progress/length check pics, ive noticed thickening(faith) peeps being ridiculously close and leaps and bounds in progress. This thread is inspiring!! 

All this progress makes me wanna put my game face on, because im not playing with APL!

*Til APL do us part and BEYOND!!*

P.S @TLC1020 Your Cheeziness where you at ladies?!


----------



## growingbrown

My results:



















The first two were taken on Dec 30. The last three were taken yesterday. It looks like I'm retaining all my growth. I did one trim of about. 1/4 inch.


----------



## The Princess

Any of you all go to a domican salon, to get your hair done. Im thinking of going in two weeks to get a roller set. What y'all think.


----------



## diadall

Good morning ladies.

I got my braids done 2 weeks ago tomorrow and I've noticed a little bit of growth.


----------



## kittenz

@The Princess  I can't, the amount of heat they use would fry my fine hair.  I wanted to go when I was relaxed but I never thought that much heat was necessary.  Now that I'm natural there's NO WAY IN HAYLE.  I think thicker hair maybe able to get away with it.


----------



## The Princess

kittenz said:


> @The Princess  I can't, the amount of heat they use would fry my fine hair.  I wanted to go when I was relaxed but I never thought that much heat was necessary.  Now that I'm natural there's NO WAY IN HAYLE.  I think thicker hair maybe able to get away with it.[/
> 
> 
> you right. I'm going to get a roller set and see how it goes. I shouldn't need that much heatvon my new growth.
> 
> I'm being lazy with not wanting to roller set my own hair. I still have time to think.


----------



## tiffers

Sorry girls! I just realized that check-in was yesterday. 

Okay, so here's my update. Both pictures are taken with the same t-shirt. You can compare how much progress I've gotten by looking at the half-moon shaped stitching. 

This first picture is from November 2011:







And this picture was taken just a few minutes ago.






I wasn't expecting much because I'm an extremely slow grower, so this was a verrah pleasant surprise.


----------



## HauteHippie

The Princess said:
			
		

> Any of you all go to a domican salon, to get your hair done. Im thinking of going in two weeks to get a roller set. What y'all think.



The Princess

I do. I go to one dominican salon a little further away for my relaxer (back to texlaxing) and one a few blocks away for rollersetting/pin curls. I prefer the kinkier haired lady for my rollersets/pin curls. She uses a wider toothed comb, is really gentle and my hair is shinier when she does it.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

tiffers said:


> Sorry girls! I just realized that check-in was yesterday.
> 
> Okay, so here's my update. Both pictures are taken with the same t-shirt. You can compare how much progress I've gotten by looking at the half-moon shaped stitching.
> 
> This first picture is from November 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> And this picture was taken just a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting much because I'm an extremely slow grower, so this was a verrah pleasant surprise.


 
Great progress, I am a slow grower too, I find that keeping my hair in 24 hour Protective Style really really helps me retain length 
we just keep plugging away slowly but surely!!!!


----------



## Seamonster

Seamonster said:


> I think people are getting a little confused, AVJ is aloe vera juice, and it is a humectant/moisture product. ACV is apple cider vinegar, which has the PH to close the cuticle. Haven't heard about anyone using ACV as a moisturizer.
> 
> Boy, I can hardly wait to be APL. Have been excessively length checking, lol. I am getting close to grazing, it would be great to be grazing at the March check in. Excuse the nipple action, but that was my best hair shot.



[IMG]http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n482/howconnie/Hair%20Progress%20Pictures/P4010011.jpg[/IMG]

Well I made my goal of being able to pull the sides to APL, but my back hair is 3 inches shorts, and the front is only grazing. Hope to be APL in the back for the June check in


----------



## tiffers

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Great progress, I am a slow grower too, I find that keeping my hair in 24 hour Protective Style really really helps me retain length
> we just keep plugging away slowly but surely!!!!





Thanks, girly! 

Yeah, keeping my hair twisted most of the time and baggying every night has helped a LOT with retention. Gotta keep every little bit we get.


----------



## LadyRaider

Y'all are crazy. Your hair can't look longer than it is. It can look shorter, but not longer. If it looks longer wet, that's because that's how long it is!


----------



## The Princess

tiffers said:
			
		

> Sorry girls! I just realized that check-in was yesterday.
> 
> Okay, so here's my update. Both pictures are taken with the same t-shirt. You can compare how much progress I've gotten by looking at the half-moon shaped stitching.
> 
> This first picture is from November 2011:
> 
> And this picture was taken just a few minutes ago.
> 
> I wasn't expecting much because I'm an extremely slow grower, so this was a verrah pleasant surprise.



You got alot of growth. It's good to see you again Tiffers.


----------



## The Princess

HauteHippie said:
			
		

> The Princess
> 
> I do. I go to one dominican salon a little further away for my relaxer (back to texlaxing) and one a few blocks away for rollersetting/pin curls. I prefer the kinkier haired lady for my rollersets/pin curls. She uses a wider toothed comb, is really gentle and my hair is shinier when she does it.



I went today with a friend an was observing the women and the different techniques they used.


----------



## The Princess

LadyRaider said:
			
		

> Y'all are crazy. Your hair can't look longer than it is. It can look shorter, but not longer. If it looks longer wet, that's because that's how long it is!



Lol  Girl you got me over here cracking up. I been on this board awhile and that's what I been told. So I put the disclaimer up there so nobody dont think I'm trying to cheat.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

Hey ladies, I know I have been gone for a while but I am back. I currently am donning a weave which I have put spiral rods in my hair for the last week. I am in the market for new hair. Im on the fence but im thinking Bobbi Boss Remy, or Malaysian or just Indian Remy. I just dont want to spend soooooo much money.. Anyone have ne ideas??/


----------



## lamaria211

i will poist my length check pic tonight after i rinse out my dc


----------



## TheNDofUO

I really don't feel like a length check. *le sigh*

On the positive I keep getting people asking me if I'm freshly relaxed. Pssshhh... 5 weeks posts. Back in the day at this stage I would be forced to wear braids because my hair was uncontrollable.


----------



## sweetypoo705

Hi! Pictures are from Jan.( purple), Feb.( white), and Mar.(blue).  Added JBCO and Jazzings clear rinse to reggie.


----------



## pookaloo83

sweetypoo705 said:
			
		

> Hi



Lmao at your progress shirt! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## sweetypoo705

pookaloo83 said:


> Lmao at your progress shirt!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


Ha ha... Homemade til I get one.  Can't draw for anything


----------



## lamaria211

Under my heating cap with Natures Gate Aloe Vera Moisturizing condish+avocado oil.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Hi y'all! Can I Join too?
here's my stats
~Current hair length
       I'd say 1.5-2inches from APL!!
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
       Natural Baby!!
~APL goal month
       September-October 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices
        Shampoo every other weekend (with Miss Jessie's super sudsy slip)
        Co-wash every other weekend (with main and tail)so its like Shampoo Co-wash      etc.
        Deep condition every weekend with a multitude of oils conditioners and cholesterol 
        Rinse everything with warm water even the DC
        after rinsing apply leave in conditioner either Giovanni's or Garnier Fructis 
        Seal my ends with almond, grape-seed or olive oil.
        have my mommy plait my hair ^.^
        and close my cuticles with the cool setting on my blow dryer for like 3 minutes 

        hmm protein treatment once a month
        henna once a month
        straighten once or twice a year.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
        Moisture everyone other day. 
        Apply Wild Hair Growth Oil every other day
        try and keep my hair in protective styles 90% of the time...starting now
~Post a beginning picture
        This was a week ago


----------



## sydwrites

Hey guys, its been a while since i checked in. My sub expired and i didnt immediately renew cause I was spending so much money buying all the stuff in the makeup and nails forums that it was good i couldnt see them for awhile lol!  I cant find my camera this sec, but I just got my hair flat-ironed and a 2 inch 'trim' so i basically lost all my progress as far as length anyway.  I will say my hair has thickened some and im happy about that since im still recovering from a setback a little over a year ago.  Now I have about three inches to APL so im hoping for October for the back at least.


----------



## TLC1020

Fyne

Ladies I am still here, looking forward to reaching apl this year.. I relaxed a couple of weeks ago so I have been wearing my hair down since then.. But as soon as I see a little new growth my hair will be back in a bun until next relaxer time... All in all so far so good 



Fyne said:


> @coolsista-paris @gforceroy @Lurkee @livinthevida @GaiasDaughter24 @faithVA @AryaStarr258 @esi.adokowa @mami2010 @The Princess @kittenz @@[email protected] @pookaloo83 @bibs @Meritamen @NikkiQ
> 
> Thank you ladies for sharing progress/length check pics, ive noticed thickening(faith) peeps being ridiculously close and leaps and bounds in progress. This thread is inspiring!!
> 
> All this progress makes me wanna put my game face on, because im not playing with APL!
> 
> *Til APL do us part and BEYOND!!*
> 
> P.S @TLC1020 @Your Cheeziness where you at ladies?!


----------



## NikkiQ

You guys have been on a ROLL with these length checks. This has been one incredibly hectic weekend for me. My poor hair has paid for it too. Completely and totally ignored all weekend. Found out my bestie has decided to move her wedding to April 21st b/c of her sick dad so the past 2 days has been dedicated to getting started with that. I'll hopefully have a chance to wash mid week since next weekend is gonna be another wedding planning marathon. oh boy!


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:


> You guys have been on a ROLL with these length checks. This has been one incredibly hectic weekend for me. My poor hair has paid for it too. Completely and totally ignored all weekend. Found out my bestie has decided to move her wedding to April 21st b/c of her sick dad so the past 2 days has been dedicated to getting started with that. I'll hopefully have a chance to wash mid week since next weekend is gonna be another wedding planning marathon. oh boy!



Cool you will be apart of a wedding. How you plan on wearing your hair?


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> You guys have been on a ROLL with these length checks. This has been one incredibly hectic weekend for me. My poor hair has paid for it too. Completely and totally ignored all weekend. Found out my bestie has decided to move her wedding to April 21st b/c of her sick dad so the past 2 days has been dedicated to getting started with that. I'll hopefully have a chance to wash mid week since next weekend is gonna be another wedding planning marathon. oh boy!



Will you be doing your check then?


----------



## livinthevida

Hi Ladies! As we're on a roll posting pictures I want to share how my hair looks when roller set with foam rollers! Here are quick pics of my rear, right, left, and front sides


----------



## Jaysin

Checking In. I am happy to report my hair has grown about 2 inches I believe since December. I have been washing my hair once a week and deep conditionining weekly. Although not the biggest plan of trimming I got a trim a few weeks ago. I also condition daily with phytospecivic daily conditioner and limiting heat to my hair to once or week or not at all.

December 2011:






March 31,2012:


----------



## NikkiQ

The Princess said:
			
		

> Cool you will be apart of a wedding. How you plan on wearing your hair?



Wig of course lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

diadall said:
			
		

> Will you be doing your check then?



I'll do my front pull. No one to take the back pull pic for new during the week while DH is out of town.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

Fyne said:


> I swear by daily scalp massages, cowashing and air drying for improving the thickness
> 
> It does feel like Christmas all this collective progress is inspiring, please keep it coming!
> 
> As promised progress pics......
> 
> *Bun last year*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bun today*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1 year progress:* (March 1st 11 - March 1st 12)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get someone to take proper pics to show length tommorrow but im a good 4-6 inchs away!


Beautiful results Fyne! How do you get all of that shine?


----------



## kittenz

Fyne your bun is gorg!!


----------



## sweet_silvia88

Here is My Update.. i Pray i make it by December 2012!


APL..here i come


----------



## jprayze

sweet_silvia88 said:
			
		

> Here is My Update.. i Pray i make it by December 2012!
> 
> APL..here i come



You can do it!!!


----------



## GIJane

Hi guys. Sorry I have been MIA for a while. Things have been really hectic for me. My hair is still in braids. I am going to take them out and post a pic no later than next week.


----------



## pookaloo83

Might put myself on a personal hair challenge until the next Check in.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

What kind of personal challenge Pook?


----------



## Evolving78

pookaloo83 said:


> Might put myself on a personal hair challenge until the next Check in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



i know i had to do it! there was no other way.  you can do it!


----------



## pookaloo83

Putting my hair in twists till June.  the next check in is in June right? I don't know if I can do it but I'll try. I think I'm gonna do 3 weeks in twists, then one week out. REPEAT.  

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

Oh you got this Pook!!


----------



## Meritamen

I think I maybe have given myself some heat damage in the front section that I attempted to straighten in order to do my length check.  There are two pieces that still curl but hang more than the rest of the hair. Maybe it is from how I braided it? *_sigh_* I feel some kind of way about it but I be damned if I cut it off.


----------



## TruMe

It really stinks when your computer goes down.  Anyway, finally, here are my progress pics.  I don't have a back one that is good enough to show so I may post that one later tonight...may.  But, I do want the other layers to reach APL as well so that is what I am showing (I don't usually block out my face but it was late and you shouldn't be subjected to that nonsense).

So, it looks like my hair from the bottom of my ear down have all reached APL barely.  The hair right above my ear are ALMOST there and then of course, the hair at the very top have quite a bit more of growth needed.  Looking good though of at least reaching by the end of the year.


----------



## sweet_silvia88

jprayze said:


> You can do it!!!



awww !!! thanks dear!!!!


----------



## Khaiya

Ya i'm determined to get serious for the June check too, more finger-combing, more twists, more moistrizing and sealing, gonna start washing in sections even though i usually wash in twists anyway


----------



## NikkiQ

TruMe said:


> It really stinks when your computer goes down. Anyway, finally, here are my progress pics. I don't have a back one that is good enough to show so I may post that one later tonight...may. But, I do want the other layers to reach APL as well so that is what I am showing (I don't usually block out my face but it was late and you shouldn't be subjected to that nonsense).
> 
> So, it looks like my hair from the bottom of my ear down have all reached APL barely. The hair right above my ear are ALMOST there and then of course, the hair at the very top have quite a bit more of growth needed. Looking good though of at least reaching by the end of the year.


 
WTG TruMe!!  Can't wait to see your check in for June


----------



## Phaer

I am still in twists, but here is a picture or my new growth (since 2/6). I almost didn't post it because it is pretty blah compared to the gorgeous hair shown and I wasn't sure you would be able to tell my hair from the extension (mixture of red and black), but I do want to participate in this challenge.
Btw I just washes my hair and am applying my jbco mix.


----------



## Phaer

And the front.


----------



## TruMe

Interesting article I saw in the Better Homes and Gardens April 2012 magazine.

If you cannot read the photo, here is what it says:

Hair benefits
Coconut - Packed with hydrating essential fatty acids, tropical fruit-infused hair masks restore softness when left on damp hair 10 minutes once a week.  (Apply in the shower because the steam will help the ingredients sink in)

Strawberries - Contains tannins, a very mild acidlike substance that gently cuts through product buildup and pollutants to boost shine.  Look for a tannin-infused serum, and run a dime-size amount through damp hair before blowdrying.

Avocado - Has been used for years in post color conditioners to repair damage and enhance shine.  That's because, like coconut, it contains essential fatty acids that rehydrate.

Tomatoes - Are great sources of the antioxidant lycopene, which can help hair fend off the free radicals that react with your color and make it look brassy after sun exposure.  To keep your hue looking true, reach for stylers filled with UV filters plus this potent ingredient.

Spinach - Spinach shampoo can help pump up your style.  Products that contain an extract from the leafy green strengthen strands so they're less prone to breakage.

Lemons - Less concentrated versions of the citrus, when combined with heat and special conditioners, can highlight hair subtly and safely.


----------



## Poutchi

Hey Hairmates ... I have been MIA for a while... Exam session is fast coming up so trying to get all free time shoved into studying...Still in braids ( wrote bread first...lol... I guess I am hungry!!!), I did remeasure my left out section and it s now 7 and 1/4 inches long. I am not flat ironning it when I measure, just pull and measure. I had a 7.5 measurement that i refuse to believe...lol, so 7,25 inches it is... I have not been consistant on my vitamin since I got sick, just trying to get back on them...Someone please tell me to just do it...lol
How is everyone doing? 
lamaria211 how is the baby doing? you? 
shortdub78 how is your ankle doing? hope it s way better now


----------



## Fyne

TLC1020 said:


> Fyne
> 
> Ladies I am still here, looking forward to reaching apl this year.. I relaxed a couple of weeks ago so I have been wearing my hair down since then.. But as soon as I see a little new growth my hair will be back in a bun until next relaxer time... All in all so far so good



TLC1020
Let me break it down...You TU your hair, its length check time and still no pics?? Girl....  time plz!

livinthevida kittenz

Thank you ladies; I got serious with my hair and got into ceremides, cowashing, low heat and cold rinses my hair is agreeing with this personal bootcamp. I'm thinking its the cool rinses that seals in the shine, I lean my head all the way back in the shower so that it doesn't touch my back and rinse for a few seconds.

I can't decide on one oil to use so I made a mix of my favourite oils in an old spray bottle and use that daily to seal and oil rinse with. 

But wait....TheNDofUO +Aggie Where are you hiding?


----------



## HauteHippie

Okay, so I've decided that my new reggie will consist of co-washing twice a week with Biolage balm. I think I can go back to aloe spritzing daily. I'm not sure what kind of moisturizer I should use on my (relaxed) hair. Olive oil on the ends, but I'm not sure what to use overall. Olive oil is kind of heavy... I'll use Nourish until I'm out.

I think that covers everything as far as reggie changes go. 

Anyone use Hairfinity? If so, what did you like/dislike?


----------



## kupenda

Hi ladies! I've been MIA a few days. But just wanted to post a pic of my hair. When it was shaved, I had him go really low to make sure I got as mush relaxed hair out as possible. I BCd on March 19th. This is my hair from the top, four days ago 



I didn't brush it and the pic is probably too big since I can't resize on my phone. But I'm still moving along with my tentative regimen. I cowash whenever I want with Silk Dreams or V05. Massage with castor oil at least once a week and sulfur 8 once a week. I moisturize daily and oil with jojoba whenever I have time

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie

Fyne said:


> But [email protected]TheNDofUO [email protected]Aggie Where are you hiding?


Fyne,

Laying low for a while in the health and fitness forum. I am trying to get fit again like I used to be in my late 20's. 

I will not be showing anymore pics of my hair until the end of the year I think. Remember, I just showed a pic of my hair after a hair cut about a month ago and have another scheduled hair cut on April 12th to remove ALL remaining SSKs from my hair. 

Because I'm execising more now, I am currently daily cowashing and detangling more often than before until my hair cut date. I will be hiding my hair cornrowed under wigs after that for the rest of the year.


----------



## Imani

Ok, so I wasn't going to post pics since I had difficulty taking good pics. But I wanted to participate in the check so I will share what I tried

I do all my official checks on straight hair and that won't be until the end of April, which is my goal date to make APL (and also the 1st check in date for the BSL Challenge...which obviously some people in here need to be in!). 

This is the the hardest length ever to do a "pull" length check on! The hair is just a little too long to reach up and over. And too short really to pull down from the back-hair kept slipping out my grip. Plus I had just did some triceps pilates exercises the day before, my arm started aching I was just like F it, nevermind


----------



## livinthevida

Imani said:


> Ok, so I wasn't going to post pics since I had difficulty taking good pics. But I wanted to participate in the check so I will share what I tried
> 
> I do all my official checks on straight hair and that won't be until the end of April, which is my goal date to make APL (and also the 1st check in date for the BSL Challenge...which obviously some people in here need to be in!).
> 
> This is the the hardest length ever to do a "pull" length check on! The hair is just a little too long to reach up and over. And too short really to pull down from the back-hair kept slipping out my grip. Plus I had just did some triceps pilates exercises the day before, my arm started aching I was just like F it, nevermind


Congratulations Imani! It looks like you have reached APL!


----------



## livinthevida

@TruMe thanks for posting the article info! You know I definitely vouch for that coconut 

@Poutchi all good here in the land of livinthevida  Thanks for checking in and Good Luck with your Exams too!  You will do great! 

@Fyne I LOVE my cool rinses after my workout!  Here's 2 fun articles on _How to Wash Hair_ featuring cool rinses at Curly Nikki and Hair Romance


----------



## Imani

livinthevida said:


> Congratulations Imani! It looks like you have reached APL!



Thanks! I am in dire need of a trim, so I am waiting til after I get flat ironed and trimmed next month to see where I am officially.


----------



## livinthevida

kupenda said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA a few days. But just wanted to post a pic of my hair. When it was shaved, I had him go really low to make sure I got as mush relaxed hair out as possible. I BCd on March 19th. This is my hair from the top, four days ago
> 
> View attachment 143721
> 
> I didn't brush it and the pic is probably too big since I can't resize on my phone. But I'm still moving along with my tentative regimen. I cowash whenever I want with Silk Dreams or V05. Massage with castor oil at least once a week and sulfur 8 once a week. I moisturize daily and oil with jojoba whenever I have time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Looking good kupenda! How are you liking the big chop experience? Are there any changes to your reggie like wrapping your hair at night? or deep conditioning since the big chop?


----------



## texasqt

Here's my update...I copied my starting message and wore the same shirt. 

~Current hair length = Almost Full APL. My sides are shorter but I want the same length all around. I'll be hovering around this length until that happens. A straight line APL not a U or V. 

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd = Natural who straightens 95% of the time.

~APL goal month = April maybe

~Current Reggie and styling choices = Shampoo once a month; DC weekly; flat iron weekly; moisturize, seal, and wrap nightly; exercise; eat healthy (increase lean protein and try to eat 6 fruits and veggies per day).

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? = I might start bunning otherwise nothing.

~Post a beginning picture - Done Jan. 8th
~Post March 31st - Done Apr. 2nd


See y'all on...
June 30th
September 30th
December 31st


----------



## lamaria211

My check-in pic


----------



## faithVA

Imani said:


> Ok, so I wasn't going to post pics since I had difficulty taking good pics. But I wanted to participate in the check so I will share what I tried
> 
> I do all my official checks on straight hair and that won't be until the end of April, which is my goal date to make APL (and also the 1st check in date for the BSL Challenge...which obviously some people in here need to be in!).
> 
> This is the the hardest length ever to do a "pull" length check on! The hair is just a little too long to reach up and over. And too short really to pull down from the back-hair kept slipping out my grip. Plus I had just did some triceps pilates exercises the day before, my arm started aching I was just like F it, nevermind


 
We love you Imani. But you are APL now, so bye and go on back to your own challenge.   Can't wait to see it straightened. You have such a beautiful head of hair.


----------



## faithVA

There will be a lot of June graduates.


----------



## gvin89

Pull length check!


----------



## Imani

faithVA said:


> We love you Imani. But you are APL now, so bye and go on back to your own challenge.   Can't wait to see it straightened. You have such a beautiful head of hair.



Thanks! But I won't be claiming it until I see where I am after my flat iron and trim. I've been fooled in the past by pull checks (I just knew I was almost APL last summer)  For consistency/comparison purposes, I always do official checks on straight hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

Imani you are out of your mind if you don't think you'll be APL whenever you flat iron. You're already there from just pulling!! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Just lurked in the BSL 2012 challenge and saw the updated pics that Ms. TruMe posted and MY LORD WOMAN!!! You're already like BSL and on your way to MBL!!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## diadall

So we had a few graduates but I am predicting several in June. Hopefully I will be in the August group.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

My lead hair is now at CBL, but the bulk of my hair is still at SL and NL.  Not looking like I'm going to make it to APL by my Aug Birthday.


----------



## kupenda

livinthevida nope, none of that. I spritzed a little rosewater and glycerin in it a little while ago. But I don't wrap it up at night because nothing stays put. So I sleep with a satin pillowcase. I'm really loving my castor massages tho. I still have tingling long after I've stopped massaging. I plan to get steamer treatments at my local salon monthly once I get a bit more fuzz. Just to see if my hair likes it. And if so, I'll buy one myself. Other than that, I'm just keeping it low maintenance until I have enough hair for a twistout lol. Thanks for asking 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fyne

Aggie You have your game face on! Me likey LOL I'll see you over in that fitness section I need to hang out over there more. Do you know what caused the SSK's?

livinthevida Thanks so much for the articles I'm going to have a read 

diadall faithVA There are soo many on the edge of APL its soo inspiring! 

MrsJaiDiva You WILL make APL! Believe it to acheive it! What's your game plan?


----------



## Fyne

HauteHippie said:


> Okay, so I've decided that my new reggie will consist of co-washing twice a week with Biolage balm. I think I can go back to aloe spritzing daily. I'm not sure what kind of moisturizer I should use on my (relaxed) hair. Olive oil on the ends, but I'm not sure what to use overall. Olive oil is kind of heavy... I'll use Nourish until I'm out.
> 
> I think that covers everything as far as reggie changes go.
> 
> Anyone use Hairfinity? If so, what did you like/dislike?



What are you using to seal the moisture in? My hair loves creamy moisturizers like cantu shea butter or HawaiianSilky,but a little goes a long way.

P.S I haven't tried Hairfinity, I use a generic HSN tabs


----------



## Seamonster

faithVA said:


> We love you Imani. But * you are APL now,so bye and go on back to your own challenge.*   Can't wait to see it straightened. You have such a beautiful head of hair.



 Faith has me cracking up. I guess we ain't putting up with no hair anorezia lol


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Fyne said:


> Aggie You have your game face on! Me likey LOL I'll see you over in that fitness section I need to hang out over there more. Do you know what caused the SSK's?
> 
> MrsJaiDiva You WILL make APL! Believe it to acheive it! What's your game plan?



Right now it's DC with MT 1x a week.  Cowash 2x a week with Deva Curl No Poo, and Wen.  M/S with Oidad Moisture Drench, and Donna Marie Super Buttercream.  Protective style with twists, satin pillow rollers, and a satin cap.  Plus my Vits every night.  

I think what changed is that I stopped using Nioxin, and started using another hair vit. Plus my Denman stopped working for my hair, and I had to trim.  And I really need a professional trim, but I'm scared to finally take this natural hair to a salon...


----------



## Poutchi

Awww... so many beautiful heads of hair!!! and many graduates!!! Congrats... I hope I will make it by the end of this year, However August sounds awesome too... But I still am shooting for December. I believe I am only getting the hang on what my hair likes now... Baiscly I have not been shampooing my hair, just cowash with a silicone free condish 2 to 3 time a week , then steam with oils once in a blue moon lol ( that will hopefully change once I get the braids out) and I spritz my hair now morning and night with water and seal with an oil (coconut lately)... my hair is loving it so far...
Braids are in for 3 months now... Trying to push for another month or 2...


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> @Imani you are out of your mind if you don't think you'll be APL whenever you flat iron. You're already there from just pulling!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
That's what I'm saying. Even if she trims she is there. But I do understand what you are saying Imani. It feels better to wait it out and do the full length check. I do remember last time  But I really think this time you are going to be pleased. 

 Now we can look forward to Imanis hair straightening : 27 days.


----------



## Kerryann

guys i had to do it im taking down these dam yarn braids as we speak.... these mofos are too heavy when wet and is giving me a headache


----------



## Meritamen

Ok so the panic is over, I don't have heat damage. Did a proper wash last night and all my hair coils up uniformly.  Cornrowed my hair and rocking a wig today. Will do my best to continue to baby my edges as they grow in.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Ok so I did a henna treatment on sunday. I left it in overnight and washed it out yesterday. OMG....My hair is so soft today. Its literally as soft as baby's hair. I cant believe it. I've never felt my hair this soft in my life. I mean my hair is usually soft but not this soft. I've never had henna do this to my hair before. I dont know if its what I added to it or what. I am in love with my hair right now. I cant keep my hands out of it.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm almost there and that's the short side I can't wait until june


----------



## NikkiQ

This month is totally gonna suck hair-wise for me. Gotta run around every possible minute with my bestie to get everything done for her wedding, DH's birthday, trip to Vegas, family coming in town,and then packing everything up for our big move. I'm SO not looking forward to this at all. I may have to slap in some braids or something until the next length check. Idk what else to do!


----------



## NikkiQ

Kerryann said:


> I'm almost there and that's the short side I can't wait until june


 

Better watch it. faithVA might banish you off to the BSL thread after your length check in June


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> This month is totally gonna suck hair-wise for me. Gotta run around every possible minute with my bestie to get everything done for her wedding, DH's birthday, trip to Vegas, family coming in town,and then packing everything up for our big move. I'm SO not looking forward to this at all. I may have to slap in some braids or something until the next length check. Idk what else to do!


 
Why don't you just wig it? I know you have plenty of personalities hanging around. 

And it may suck hair-wise but otherwise it sounds likek your month is going to be fabulously fun


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Better watch it. @faithVA might banish you off to the BSL thread after your length check in June


 
Yes if you try to get into the challenge thread and you are locked out, know that I changed the locks and you have been officially banned. Just move yourself over to the BSL Challenge


----------



## TruMe

NikkiQ -  Thanks.  That would be a first in a lifetime accomplishment.  I cannot wait!


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies...I'm so ready to wash my hair. This is the longest I've gone in over a year without doing my weekly wash/dc routine. I can't wait to get home and take out my three week old braids, pre-poo with the argan oil I got on vacation(fingers crossed it doesn't spill in transit), wash and deep, deep, deep condition. I went to a hammam and the lady washed my hair with God only knows what before I could say anything-language barriers are a pain. I know they were looking real rough when she looked at me and said "Rasta?" lol I just hope all's well.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> Better watch it. faithVA might banish you off to the BSL thread after your length check in June


Lmao i hope not im staying up in this piece until December waiting for the top to reach apl


----------



## faithVA

My flat twists extensions were not hold out so great. They were more fuzzy than when I do them on my natural hair  So took those out. Not going to wash yet though because I am hoping my combs come by Thursday. But since its down, I may give mysef a scalp massage with HBCO tonight and sit under my heat cap.


----------



## Poutchi

faithVA said:


> Yes if you try to get into the challenge thread and you are locked out, know that I changed the locks and you have been officially banned. Just move yourself over to the BSL Challenge


 Lol... I get ladies it is till APL do us apart and then you get the boot out... Oh well i am sure she meant well , n'est ce pas @faitVA?


----------



## faithVA

Poutchi said:


> Lol... I get ladies it is till APL do us apart and then you get the boot out... Oh well i am sure she meant well , n'est ce pas @faitVA?


 
I'm just foolin around Poutchi. I just like to act up and act crazy a bit.

No one ever gets the boot. It doesn't mean I won't give somebody the side-eye though. Especially the women that walk up in here already APL talmbout, I will be APL in November erplexed. I ain't callin nobody out though 

Most people just ignore my rants and keep it movin


----------



## Seamonster

I ignore the comments of people that come into the thread already APL, taimbout I will be APL in November. 

I am loving my angled shoulder length bob hoping to have a APL angled bob by June


----------



## pookaloo83

Seamonster said:
			
		

> I ignore the comments of people that come into the thread already APL, taimbout I will be APL in November.
> 
> :





Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall actin a fool in here today! LMAO


----------



## Ogoma

I think I have a shorter than average neck.


----------



## Poutchi

faithVA said:


> I'm just foolin around @Poutchi. I just like to act up and act crazy a bit.
> 
> No one ever gets the boot. It doesn't mean I won't give somebody the side-eye though. Especially the women that walk up in here already APL talmbout, I will be APL in November erplexed. I ain't callin nobody out though
> 
> Most people just ignore my rants and keep it movin


 Lol faithVA... I know what you mean... eyesides are then allowed... watch out ladies... my eyes can puncture through the computer and the net to get to you... Lol
But truly the haironexia is a real thing...lots of people can t see their hair is that long until someone else says it to them


----------



## Khaiya

We accept post graduate mentors and cheerleaders, so all are welcome for that reason, but I see quite a few heads that need to be collecting their APL degree and moving on, don't be like Van Wilder and hold urself bak cuz its fun in here!


----------



## coolsista-paris

hey ladies! how are YOUUUUUUU?  
here are some pics of this weekend : 








i then moisturized my hair with a creme moisturizer and...hair started reverting so i had to just put up my hair in 1 braid (then hiding it like a bun).
not bad, the hair is not so tighlty pulled and seems ok.


----------



## faithVA

Poutchi said:


> Lol @faithVA... I know what you mean... eyesides are then allowed... watch out ladies... my eyes can puncture through the computer and the net to get to you... Lol
> *But truly the haironexia is a real thing*...lots of people can t see their hair is that long until someone else says it to them


 
It's definitely real. I swear my hair isn't growing. And I can measure it and see from the short that its longer but I still swear its the same length 

In my album I posted a pic of my hair every January. It's the only way I can prove it was growing. And I still don't believe it. It's just sad


----------



## coolsista-paris

Khaiya said:


> We accept post graduate mentors and cheerleaders, so all are welcome for that reason, but I see quite a few heads that need to be collecting their APL degree and moving on, don't be like Van Wilder and hold urself bak cuz its fun in here!


 
its so fun in here!! ill miss you all if i leave.


----------



## Seamonster

In celebration of learning how to size pictures, hope I do not forget. Photo bucket, has been seizing up on me(making my pictures huge), so I switched to using lunapics, and it is working well for now. 

Some time in February




My March 31 update




My back is now long enough for me to grab, so I am going to continue my check ins using this one

April 1 update




This length check I am excited because my two cornrows are now fully neck length, and grazing my shouldlers


----------



## NikkiQ

Debating. Do I wanna dye the hair again or wait? Hmmm...decisions decisions

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Debating. Do I wanna dye the hair again or wait? Hmmm...decisions decisions
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I wanna dye too!!!! Maybe this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Khaiya

coolsista-paris said:


> hey ladies! how are YOUUUUUUU?
> here are some pics of this weekend :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i then moisturized my hair with a creme moisturizer and...hair started reverting so i had to just put up my hair in 1 braid (then hiding it like a bun).
> not bad, the hair is not so tighlty pulled and seems ok.



Reminder to self: must buy banana clip.


----------



## SelahOco

I did it y'all!  Excuse my fat.  I'm pregnant and live off of cheetos.  Don't eat cheetos y'all.

I just got my hair straightened and I got past apl.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Khaiya said:
			
		

> Reminder to self: must buy banana clip.



i havent used it since being relaxed .that was like in 2007 i used it. its great.id love to learn new styles with it.


----------



## coolsista-paris

SelahOco said:
			
		

> I did it y'all!  Excuse my fat.  I'm pregnant and live off of cheetos.  Don't eat cheetos y'all.
> 
> I just got my hair straightened and I got past apl.



congrats !!!! your hair is beautiful and thick! keep doing Well.


----------



## The Princess

SelahOco said:
			
		

> I did it y'all!  Excuse my fat.  I'm pregnant and live off of cheetos.  Don't eat cheetos y'all.
> 
> I just got my hair straightened and I got past apl.



OMGosh your hair looks good. Congrats. 

I love Cheetos too. Have you tried the Cheetos puff twists. I swear they addictive and cheesier.


----------



## skraprchik

Since I won't be straightening for awhile, I'm going to post my most recent pic from the beginning of March.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





December 2011





 March 2012


----------



## livinthevida

coolsista-paris said:


> hey ladies! how are YOUUUUUUU?
> here are some pics of this weekend :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i then moisturized my hair with a creme moisturizer and...hair started reverting so i had to just put up my hair in 1 braid (then hiding it like a bun).
> not bad, the hair is not so tighlty pulled and seems ok.


Very pretty coolsista-paris!


----------



## livinthevida

SelahOco said:


> View attachment 143853
> 
> I did it y'all!  Excuse my fat.  I'm pregnant and live off of cheetos.  Don't eat cheetos y'all.
> 
> I just got my hair straightened and I got past apl.


Congratulations @SelahOco on reaching APL! Great head of hair you have! Really healthy and full! What has worked for you in your reggie to reach APL?

Congratulations on the pregnancy too! & that is a cutie pooter there


----------



## pookaloo83

I know I said I would do twists but I think buns may be easier for me. I did a bun today. Trying to keep it in until the end of the week.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> I know I said I would do twists but I think buns may be easier for me. I did a bun today. Trying to keep it in until the end of the week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


Beautiful bun pookaloo83! 

What did you use to keep your edges up? 

I normally wear my hair out after a roller set or natural curly as my front ends curl. I do lay a bit of coconut oil when I roller set and in the morning as I'm heading out. Yet by mid-morning the front edges are curling up!


----------



## livinthevida

LOL @faithVA, @NikkiQ, @coolsista-paris, @Khaiya!

I'm _too _scared to leave _NOW_


----------



## pookaloo83

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Beautiful bun pookaloo83!
> 
> What did you use to keep your edges up?
> 
> I normally wear my hair out after a roller set or natural curly as my front ends curl. I do lay a bit of coconut oil when I roller set and in the morning as I'm heading out. Yet by mid-morning the front edges are curling up!



livinthevida

I used a lil bit of Eco styler gel. I'm not crazy about gel so I used just a bit. I didn't use a scarf to lay them down before either. Just used a soft brush.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## TheNDofUO

Fyne Okaaaayyy... Here we go. Not a good check. I still hold that I did in February as my official one.


----------



## Lurkee

pookaloo83 said:


> I know I said I would do twists but I think buns may be easier for me. I did a bun today. Trying to keep it in until the end of the week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



pookaloo83 That is such a beautiful bun. Very elegant


----------



## diadall

To get true length in photos I think you have to have arms down if possible for the back shots.

I also think you have to look straight ahead in front shots.

When turning to the side hair appears to be closer to APL.

I am looking at a photo of me from last month and I pulled a piece with my neck turned and its close to APL instead of just CBL.


----------



## faithVA

SelahOco said:


> I just got my hair straightened and I got past apl.


 
 SelahOco ... Nicely done




pookaloo83 said:


> I know I said I would do twists but I think buns may be easier for me. I did a bun today. Trying to keep it in until the end of the week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 
Your bun looks beautiful Pookaloo


----------



## SelahOco

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Congratulations @SelahOco on reaching APL! Great head of hair you have! Really healthy and full! What has worked for you in your reggie to reach APL?
> 
> Congratulations on the pregnancy too! & that is a cutie pooter there



I watched Sylver's YouTube video a while ago and it stuck in my head when she was saying "no manipulation, no manipulation.". So I never comb or mess with my hair unless it's wet and cover with conditioner.

It's long enough now that I wear a bun everyday.  Sometimes a twist out and never a wash and ago because I get knots.

I straighten 2-4 times a year.


----------



## SelahOco

The Princess said:
			
		

> OMGosh your hair looks good. Congrats.
> 
> I love Cheetos too. Have you tried the Cheetos puff twists. I swear they addictive and cheesier.



I only like them when I'm preggo.  And I tried the twist ones but they were too firm.  They have to be the regular puffs and I can eat a whole family bag in a day.


----------



## Kerryann

My ordeal with this head was no joke last night smdh never again will i be in yarn braids my hair was a tangled mess.....i dc'd with everything under the sun to try and detangle this sucker...it feels dry as all hell and thats not my hair no matter how much oil i put in this head so i will be vo5ing with olive oil every night and day for the next 2 months 

end result is right now im sitting with some amla and brahmi powder mixed with coconut milk


----------



## diadall

Congtrats on great growth everyone! Tell us what it is like on the APL side.


----------



## NikkiQ

Kerryann Fingers crossed that this will work a bit better. Sorry to hear the yarn braids were no bueno for you.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> Kerryann Fingers crossed that this will work a bit better. Sorry to hear the yarn braids were no bueno for you.



Girl im going to rock the hell out of some wigs


----------



## Poutchi

coolsista-paris said:


> hey ladies! how are YOUUUUUUU?
> here are some pics of this weekend :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i then moisturized my hair with a creme moisturizer and...hair started reverting so i had to just put up my hair in 1 braid (then hiding it like a bun).
> not bad, the hair is not so tighlty pulled and seems ok.


coolsista-paris Oh wow... Jolie Jolie la miss  Le style te va a merveille et j aime tes cheveux ( et tes boucles d'oreilles...)
Is it rude not to translate?,... ok will translate
Oh wow... pretty pretty... the style suits you very well and i like your hair ( and your earrings)...


----------



## gvin89

I'm loving this thread!


----------



## Kerryann

Finally done and now I'm tired


----------



## NikkiQ

Love your curls Kerryann!!!!


----------



## Meritamen

Khaiya said:


> We accept post graduate mentors and cheerleaders, so all are welcome for that reason, but I see quite a few heads that need to be collecting their APL degree and moving on, don't be like Van Wilder and hold urself bak cuz its fun in here!


If I do make it to APL early  I still plan to hang out with you all in this thread. You all are my grow out buddies.m


faithVA said:


> Poutchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol faithVA... I know what you mean... eyesides are then allowed... watch out ladies... my eyes can puncture through the computer and the net to get to you... Lol
> But truly the haironexia is a real thing...lots of people can t see their hair is that long until someone else says it to them
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely real. I swear my hair isn't growing. And I can measure it and see from the short that its longer but I still swear its the same length
> 
> In my album I posted a pic of my hair every January. It's the only way I can prove it was growing. And I still don't believe it. It's just sad
Click to expand...

I'm the same way. I swore up and down in fifty-eleven threads that I wasn't retaining length and have only recently shut my mouth because, when looking back at photos, sure enough I have been retaining after all. I still feel that my hair is short even though everyone else says otherwise.


----------



## Poutchi

Kerryann said:


> Finally done and now I'm tired


 Pretty curls!!!


----------



## diadall

Hair growth after two weeks in braids.





Sorry if it looks strange.


----------



## Khaiya

Rocking a twistout right now, I'll try and post pics for u all cuz I kno we love hair pics on here. Gonna wash and DC later today or tomorrow, gonna try Reniece's detangling method and wash in sections. Feel like doing it today but we'll see how lazy I feel. 

Btw, if you're past APL but staying with us until you're APL I think we'll accept that, just don't b talkin bout I hope I get to APL when you're well on ur way to WL (aint calling no names)


----------



## Fyne

TheNDofUO Thank you!!!!:luv2: great progress! Now dont make me call you out again, attempting to go unnoticed like we aint watching 

coolsista-paris Beautiful!! Is that your baby your holding? 

pookaloo Loving the bun its so full and pretty

diadall do you massage your scalp? 

NikkiQ shortdub78 I know you ladies are busy with  bestie weddings and painful ankles but.......  TIA 

Insanity workout, co-wash with Aussie 3 min miracle, moisturize with cantu shea butter, seal with fav oil mix, airdry then sleep in a wet bun - Tonights plan!


----------



## diadall

I have not massaged my scalp. I am half way oiling my scalp.


----------



## NikkiQ

Can't believe I got called out in my own challenge


----------



## longhairdreaming

So I'm just checking in with my hair update. I flat ironed but my hair came out rather puffy so I had to pull for a more accurate measurement. Either way APL is getting closer and I've officially fallen in love with Argan oil  I mixed some with my conditioner and omg my hair feels wonderful!


----------



## Evolving78

Fyne said:


> TheNDofUO Thank you!!!!:luv2: great progress! Now dont make me call you out again, attempting to go unnoticed like we aint watching
> 
> coolsista-paris Beautiful!! Is that your baby your holding?
> 
> pookaloo Loving the bun its so full and pretty
> 
> diadall do you massage your scalp?
> 
> NikkiQ shortdub78 I know you ladies are busy with  bestie weddings and painful ankles but.......  TIA
> 
> Insanity workout, co-wash with Aussie 3 min miracle, moisturize with cantu shea butter, seal with fav oil mix, airdry then sleep in a wet bun - Tonights plan!




i thought you saw my dusty crusty pics a few weeks ago? lol


----------



## NikkiQ

I guess I'll wash the hair tonight and do some sort of pic update for you ladies. I'm in a total funk right now. I got rejected for a job that I REALLY wanted in Puerto Rico. This sucks!


----------



## coolsista-paris

diadall said:
			
		

> Congtrats on great growth everyone! Tell us what it is like on the APL side.



diadall : it feels so good.and helps  to beleive that our hair can grow !wé just didnt know the right methods and havent found the regi for ourselves . i stayed 10years at nl !!!!!! and now Apl?!wooooooow at last lol.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Poutchi said:
			
		

> coolsista-paris Oh wow... Jolie Jolie la miss  Le style te va a merveille et j aime tes cheveux ( et tes boucles d'oreilles...)
> Is it rude not to translate?,... ok will translate
> Oh wow... pretty pretty... the style suits you very well and i like your hair ( and your earrings)...



Poutchi : merci! lol at last ive taken out that clip after 4years of it being in à poor box . i love those earings too ( the were worn like 2years ago ! booooo . i used to be so in fashion before ...when my younger son reaches over 1 and when i change my crazy job ill get back to it.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Khaiya said:
			
		

> Rocking a twistout right now, I'll try and post pics for u all cuz I kno we love hair pics on here. Gonna wash and DC later today or tomorrow, gonna try Reniece's detangling method and wash in sections. Feel like doing it today but we'll see how lazy I feel.
> 
> Btw, if you're past APL but staying with us until you're APL I think we'll accept that, just don't b talkin bout I hope I get to APL when you're well on ur way to WL (aint calling no names)



Im in here till long time lol. you are so funny


----------



## Poutchi

PEOPLE!!! I am getting bored with my braids... give me ideas for me to keep them longer... I truly like how easy it is to manage... but I am having hard time having the same head for 3 months now  
diadall ... HELP!!!!


----------



## HighAspirations

So I'm dropping this challenge because I BC’d  good luck though guys <3


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> I guess I'll wash the hair tonight and do some sort of pic update for you ladies. I'm in a total funk right now. I got rejected for a job that I REALLY wanted in Puerto Rico. This sucks!



i'm sorry to hear that.  hope something better comes along for you soon!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Fyne said:
			
		

> TheNDofUO Thank you!!!!:luv2: great progress! Now dont make me call you out again, attempting to go unnoticed like we aint watching
> 
> coolsista-paris Beautiful!! Is that your baby your holding?
> 
> pookaloo Loving the bun its so full and pretty
> 
> diadall do you massage your scalp?
> 
> NikkiQ shortdub78 I know you ladies are busy with  bestie weddings and painful ankles but.......  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Insanity workout, co-wash with Aussie 3 min miracle, moisturize with cantu shea butter, seal with fav oil mix, airdry then sleep in a wet bun - Tonights plan!



Fyne : thank you. and yes that is my babies hand you're seing . 9 months this week. and his brother is 3


----------



## Poutchi

NikkiQ said:


> I guess I'll wash the hair tonight and do some sort of pic update for you ladies. I'm in a total funk right now. I got rejected for a job that I REALLY wanted in Puerto Rico. This sucks!


 Awww NikkiQ... I am sure it happened for a reason and you will soon find another job that was best suited to you (hugs)
Back to business, enough of the smoochy smoochies... I will be waiting for that pic of yours tonight... 
But I do truly meant what I first said... that job was not the best one for you and God has something better for u in the near future ...luv


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I guess I'll wash the hair tonight and do some sort of pic update for you ladies. I'm in a total funk right now. I got rejected for a job that I REALLY wanted in Puerto Rico. This sucks!



i know how you feel. keep searching girl.à better job is  out there for you. im pissed ofmy job  and hope ill find something better in à few months .


----------



## Poutchi

HighAspirations said:


> So I'm dropping this challenge because I BC’d  good luck though guys <3


 OMG!!!! she doesn't know... faithVA, NikkiQ... HighAspirations is trying to escape!!! Warning! Warning!!! She is escaping!!! 
Come back in here miss HighAspirations... this is a TILL APL DO US APART group...






PS: congrats on your BC... I saw the pics and it suits you very well


----------



## HighAspirations

Poutchi said:
			
		

> OMG!!!! she doesn't know... faithVA, NikkiQ... HighAspirations is trying to escape!!! Warning! Warning!!! She is escaping!!!
> Come back in here miss HighAspirations... this is a TILL APL DO US APART group...
> 
> PS: congrats on your BC... I saw the pics and it suits you very well



Lol thanks  ill still come in and update Im just said since APL probably isn't a goal this year


----------



## HighAspirations

I meant I'm sad haha


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Decided to Co wash with Aussie moist and DC with my Homemade jar of everything you could ever think of....Literally.

Added my sister's leave-in (Beyond The Zone Split Mender)
And put my curlformers to use!






This is all in preparation for my mom to put my hair into Box Braids! 
I just did a Dominican Blow out and i had to find a way to stretch my hair for these braids... Mommy wanted to blow dry Lisa(my hair) ..uhh No Ma'am!!


----------



## faithVA

HighAspirations said:


> I meant I'm sad haha


 
So what length did you cut it to.

You can leave, we will just mention you every week to make you come back in and answer us  

I know the BC is new. But you now have a fresh start with healthy hair.


----------



## livinthevida

Kerryann said:


> Finally done and now I'm tired


Beautiful curls Kerryann


----------



## livinthevida

longhairdreaming said:


> So I'm just checking in with my hair update. I flat ironed but my hair came out rather puffy so I had to pull for a more accurate measurement. Either way APL is getting closer and I've officially fallen in love with Argan oil  I mixed some with my conditioner and omg my hair feels wonderful!


longhairdreaming LOL with your screwface! TOOOO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## HighAspirations

faithVA said:
			
		

> So what length did you cut it to.
> 
> You can leave, we will just mention you every week to make you come back in and answer us
> 
> I know the BC is new. But you now have a fresh start with healthy hair.



I have a TWA and with shrinkage its a little over an inch 
I'll come in every check in. Who knows I might find a Mitch's miracle lol


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I guess I'll wash the hair tonight and do some sort of pic update for you ladies. I'm in a total funk right now. I got rejected for a job that I REALLY wanted in Puerto Rico. This sucks!


No worries NikkiQ! You will find a NEW job you love! 

Just think of this as an opportunity to be in a better place  while one door closes another will open! CHEERS!


----------



## livinthevida

Poutchi said:


> PEOPLE!!! I am getting bored with my braids... give me ideas for me to keep them longer... I truly like how easy it is to manage... but I am having hard time having the same head for 3 months now
> diadall ... HELP!!!!


Poutchi how about a braided bun like the one sported by Solange? 

Like these pics here:


----------



## livinthevida

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Decided to Co wash with Aussie moist and DC with my Homemade jar of everything you could ever think of....Literally.
> 
> Added my sister's leave-in (Beyond The Zone Split Mender)
> And put my curlformers to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all in preparation for my mom to put my hair into Box Braids!
> I just did a Dominican Blow out and i had to find a way to stretch my hair for these braids... Mommy wanted to blow dry Lisa(my hair) ..uhh No Ma'am!!


LOL ManiiSweetheart! You are a colorful pink sunflower in bloom! 

How did your hair turn out after taking down the curlformers?


----------



## Seamonster

@highapirations I love your BC, it is so cute. We don't really care about APL all that much in this challenge. We really just like pretty hair. Welcome to the Natural side, resist all urges to straighten your TWA, keep the ends moisturized and enjoy.


----------



## Kerryann

This has got to be my favorite thread lol i think this has been the only challenge i really participated in the thread this much


----------



## faithVA

[USER=343583 said:
			
		

> HighAspirations[/USER];15646641]I have a TWA and with shrinkage its a little over an inch
> I'll come in every check in. Who knows I might find a Mitch's miracle lol


 
sigh, I remember and inch. oooh, how nice that was  I owned 3 products, a shampoo, um a conditioner? and stay sof fro. Life was so easy 

A saw a girl with a shaved head yesterday and I was oh so envious.

Enjoy your hair, especially this summer. You will be able to just go, go, go.


----------



## diadall

Poutchi said:


> PEOPLE!!! I am getting bored with my braids... give me ideas for me to keep them longer... I truly like how easy it is to manage... but I am having hard time having the same head for 3 months now
> diadall ... HELP!!!!



I like side buns and I did a fishtail today.  

I know some people like to get curls in them, I prefer them straight.  Also get the front tightened.  That will help you out a bit.


----------



## bajandoc86

ManiiSweetheart This is THE cutest pic on LHCF!


----------



## TheNDofUO

I swear I'm usually a ninja Fyne. Guess I can't fool you!


----------



## The Princess

I supposed to cowashed tonight w/Wen.  feel like I let my hair down. I promise I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay so here are my super garbage boring pics

My Celies in the back are officially NL with product and shrinkage 

View attachment 2012-04-04 19.45.48.jpg



View attachment 2012-04-04 19.58.03.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Okay so here are my super garbage boring pics
> 
> My Celies in the back are officially NL with product and shrinkage
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



You are realky close. What do we do if one of our challenge host have to leave before the year ends?


----------



## faithVA

diadall said:


> You are realky close. What do we do if one of our challenge host have to leave before the year ends?


 
Kick her out! 
Kick her out!
Kick her out!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll never leave ya hear me!!!! NEVERRRRRRRRRR!!!!!

 too much? My bad 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Poutchi said:


> PEOPLE!!! I am getting bored with my braids... give me ideas for me to keep them longer... I truly like how easy it is to manage... but I am having hard time having the same head for 3 months now
> diadall ... HELP!!!!



Poutchi Check out http://iloveboxbraids.tumblr.com/ for styling ideas.


----------



## lamaria211

A much better check in pic


----------



## Khaiya

Lol, ya'll crack me up, coming in here is like entering a really amusing asylum....wonder why I feel so at home here....

On another note, I did take pics for u guys and they're on my phone, will upload them tomorrow.


----------



## Poutchi

Thank you sooo much... I might give it a boost by doing a braid out this week end... will send in pics


----------



## diadall

Are you all finding that stretching in the front is an indixatiin of length in the back? I am wondering if when I can pull a piece to APL in the front if that means I am APL in the back.

I never have anyone to take the photo while I stretched it.


----------



## NikkiQ

diadall said:


> Are you all finding that stretching in the front is an indixatiin of length in the back? I am wondering if when I can pull a piece to APL in the front if that means I am APL in the back.
> 
> I never have anyone to take the photo while I stretched it.


 
My front pulls and back pulls are usually somewhat similar in length, but I think that extra bit of shoulder space to cover makes a world of a difference.


----------



## pookaloo83

Khaiya said:
			
		

> Lol, ya'll crack me up, coming in here is like entering a really amusing asylum....wonder why I feel so at home here....
> 
> On another note, I did take pics for u guys and they're on my phone, will upload them tomorrow.



Tomorrow?  then why announce it? Now I'm gonna be hounding you!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Poutchi

faithVA said:


> Kick her out!
> Kick her out!
> Kick her out!


 ... Ok since she is saying she will never leave I have an alternative... She becomes Captain Cheerleader for us 
But NikkiQ... tu a re truly close!!! I think we have the same length but it seems like i have more distance to go... oh well


----------



## Khaiya

pookaloo83 said:


> Tomorrow?  then why announce it? Now I'm gonna be hounding you!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Lol, i posted about it so i wouldn't forget or put it off, but no need for hounding, pics are coming now! 
This one first that i came across: this is a pic i took March 9 before my little trim, thats my hair below DH's finger, so i was one inch away from APL, oh well, i have hope i'll be back there soon.





diadall, i put marks on the front and back of my length check shirt so i could pull in the front or back and yeah, i find its about the same either way.


----------



## Khaiya

to make this easier for me i have to make 2 or 3 posts, so here goes the first set, just a few of the styles i've tried, some worked, some didnt :


----------



## pookaloo83

Khaiya said:
			
		

> Lol, i posted about it so i wouldn't forget or put it off, but no need for hounding, pics are coming now!
> This one first that i came across: this is a pic i took March 9 before my little trim, thats my hair below DH's finger, so i was one inch away from APL, oh well, i have hope i'll be back there soon.
> 
> diadall, i put marks on the front and back of my length check shirt so i could pull in the front or back and yeah, i find its about the same either way.



So 6 is APL for you? Looking good.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

I bought Shea moistures deep moisturizing masque or something like that yesterday. I plan on using it tomorrow to do with. I hope it's good. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Khaiya

pookaloo83 said:


> So 6 is APL for you? Looking good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



5 is APL for me, i think 4 is grazing it, but 5 will get me there. Then on to BSL at 8!


----------



## Khaiya

And now for the twistout i loved so much






















Ok i'm done, no more pics till June checkin


----------



## pookaloo83

Khaiya said:
			
		

> And now for the twistout i loved so much
> 
> Ok i'm done, no more pics till June checkin



LOVELY!!!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## faithVA

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=72655" said:
			
		

> Khaiya[/URL];15651419]And now for the twistout i loved so much
> 
> Ok i'm done, no more pics till June checkin


 
Very pretty. And you had good hang. 

What products did you twist your hair up with?


----------



## Khaiya

faithVA - i only put some scurl in it, i guess its so defined cause i had the twists in for about a week, then i just pulled them out and wore it like that for the day, gonna wash and DC today.


----------



## gvin89

Khaiya, that twistout is awesome!  Please share how you created that style.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yup...I'm going buy some S-Curl TODAY!!! That twist out is to die for Khaiya


----------



## Khaiya

gvin89 said:


> @Khaiya, that twistout is awesome!  Please share how you created that style.



I've just been moisturizing and sealing (when i'm not too lazy) as usual, i moisturize with S-Curl and seal with some butter i bought locally, Moringa-Tea Tree Butter. Haven't put anything additional in my hair.


----------



## pookaloo83

Khaiya said:
			
		

> I've just been moisturizing and sealing (when i'm not too lazy) as usual, i moisturize with S-Curl and seal with some butter i bought locally, Moringa-Tea Tree Butter. Haven't put anything additional in my hair.



I had a twist out like that ONCE.  I think the pics are on my camera but i did post them on this site before.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

Well yall are doing better than me b/c my twist outs NEVER look like that  Not even on a good day.


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok here's one that was super defined 











2 separate twist outs. I know how to get them like that again, but I have to keep them in at least a week.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

How many twists are yall doing to get them like that?


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> How many twists are yall doing to get them like that?



About this much.  not good at guessing. 









50-60? I dont know.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

Hmmm I'll have to try one day lol


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hmmm I'll have to try one day lol



And because the twists are smaller the twist out lasts for a week without retwisting. All I do is just grab big sections and put like 5 or 6 twists on my whole head to maintain.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## diadall

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Ok here's one that was super defined
> 
> 2 separate twist outs. I know how to get them like that again, but I have to keep them in at least a week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



I have never worn twistouts so forgive me. 

You have to wear them twisted for a week before you can enjoy the twistout?


----------



## NikkiQ

These are a few of my somewhat successful twist outs. As you can see, I need all the help I can get lol


----------



## pookaloo83

diadall said:
			
		

> I have never worn twistouts so forgive me.
> 
> You have to wear them twisted for a week before you can enjoy the twistout?



No. Its just that the longer they are in, the more they will look defined when untwisted. 

Compare this overnight twist out to the others I posted. This has more frizz. and not enough hang. 











Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> These are a few of my somewhat successful twist outs. As you can see, I need all the help I can get lol



Nikki it looks like you twirl your twists then you twist. Do you? That may be why too. I noticed I was kind of twirling it and I stopped.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> Nikki it looks like you twirl your twists then you twist. Do you? That may be why too. I noticed I was kind of twirling it and I stopped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 
I did the last time (pic with bow in my hair) but not the other times.


----------



## faithVA

So far that is the only type of twist out I have worn, is one where I have had my twists in for a week. That gives me a week of twists and at least 3 days of a twist out. I just throw my bonnet on at night. My twist outs don't puff that way and they are well moisturized.

My hair is too short to use less twist and have my twist out look as good. 

So those that can do a twist out with just a few twists -- kudos.


----------



## Khaiya

I wear a lot of twists anyway, for a week at a time or more, its my favorite style so I usually do them pretty small, 50-60 sounds about right to me, then when I pull them out I don't separate each section, just leave it alone. I've never tried a twistout with big twists, don't think that would work for me, mayb flat twists would work.


----------



## faithVA

Khaiya said:


> I wear a lot of twists anyway, for a week at a time or more, its my favorite style so I usually do them pretty small, 50-60 sounds about right to me, then when I pull them out I don't separate each section, just leave it alone. I've never tried a twistout with big twists, don't think that would work for me, mayb flat twists would work.


 
Your hair is getting longer now, so maybe bigger twists may work. But I understand what you mean. But I think it would be cute on you even if its not so defined


----------



## NikkiQ

My bestie is asking me how I'm gonna wear my hair and she prefers for me to wear my natural hair. AHHHhhhhhhh!!! Idk what to do!!


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> My bestie is asking me how I'm gonna wear my hair and she prefers for me to wear my natural hair. AHHHhhhhhhh!!! Idk what to do!!



I think that's great. You can jazz it up with accessories.


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna try to come up with some ideas for a cute updo from either a stretched twist out or MAYBE a flexi rod set


----------



## itsjusthair88

I have been wearing a reverse plait and a little section of twist out in the front (it's WAY prettier than it sounds lol) and today I had to do something to it because it was starting t get rough, so I decided to wear a ONE day WnG (I am never going to be a chronic WnG wearer, it caused my some serious setbacks) until I can detangle and twist and I was soooooo excited to see how much hair I have, so I took a pic!






I have been whining about my hair and I guess it just needed to show out today, for comparison, here is a pic from the same WnG in September 2011, about 7 months ago:





YAY GROWTH...that's all lol


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Gonna try to come up with some ideas for a cute updo from either a stretched twist out or MAYBE a flexi rod set


NikkiQ that updo will look really cute on you with that manic color and flexi rods! there will be curls everywhere


----------



## diadall

itsjusthair88 said:
			
		

> I have been wearing a reverse plait and a little section of twist out in the front (it's WAY prettier than it sounds lol) and today I had to do something to it because it was starting t get rough, so I decided to wear a ONE day WnG (I am never going to be a chronic WnG wearer, it caused my some serious setbacks) until I can detangle and twist and I was soooooo excited to see how much hair I have, so I took a pic!
> 
> I have been whining about my hair and I guess it just needed to show out today, for comparison, here is a pic from the same WnG in September 2011, about 7 months ago:
> 
> YAY GROWTH...that's all lol



Very nice. How long is it?


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> My bestie is asking me how I'm gonna wear my hair and she prefers for me to wear my natural hair. AHHHhhhhhhh!!! Idk what to do!!



NikkiQ

get a flat twisted updo and wear a flower if you can


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^she said no flowers since she's wearing one. I showed her a few headbands with really cute bows so she likes that. I'm leaning towards a flat twist in the front leading into a flexi rod set in an updo. Idk yet. Gotta figure it out though. I only have 2 weeks until the wedding.


----------



## itsjusthair88

diadall said:


> Very nice. How long is it?




Thank you...it's about CBL, I need to buy a new tape measure so I can get exact inches...


----------



## NikkiQ

Whooo I had to go to the second page for the thread. Negative!

Thinkin of taking my Celies out today and stretch my hair for Easter. If not, I'm rockin Drew by Beshe. Big hair don't care


----------



## RS1976

Khaiya said:


> @faithVA - i only put some scurl in it, i guess its so defined cause i had the twists in for about a week, then i just pulled them out and wore it like that for the day, gonna wash and DC today.


 

Which Scurl product the no drip moisturizer or the gel??


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Ohh good question! Spill the beans Khaiya!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

My hair is a hot tangled mess. I'm just so not in the mood.


----------



## Khaiya

Lol, no drip, the one in the white bottle with blue writing, its my new bff!


----------



## RS1976

Khaiya said:


> Lol, no drip, the one in the white bottle with blue writing, its my new bff!


 

I just bought this the other day and I love it. My hair stays moisturized for days. I put some in my rosewater and aloe vera juice spritzer


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

bajandoc86 said:


> ManiiSweetheart This is THE cutest pic on LHCF!


Thank you!!


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm gonna do bantu knots for Easter. I think...


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Thanks! it came out like this!  





Ill try and put up better pictures later but they really came out like Shirley temple curls!!


----------



## bajandoc86

^^^


----------



## bajandoc86

Ok guys.....I didnt do a proper length check. I took the update pic in early march, was planning to take official ones for end of March...but then I got braided up 

Plus I only took a length pic of one section of my hair. Here ya go. I promise to take nice pics come June.


----------



## Niknak20

I'm at the Dominican hair salon about to get a wash&blow for the 1st time since like December. I love getting my hair done but I'm a little nervous cuz I haven't been doing heat. So I'm hoping my hair grew. I think I'm CBL. Lol I had a blonde moment and just found out CBL is actually longer than SL. Smh at myself


----------



## Seamonster

Oh wow, blonde moment number two, my collar bone is a little below my shoulders. Still going to keep saying I am SL because it sounds better than SBL (shoulder blade length) or CBL. Besides, I don't want people looking at my bones, lol.


----------



## faithVA

Seamonster said:


> Oh wow, blonde moment number two, my collar bone is a little below my shoulders. Still going to keep saying I am SL because it sounds better than SBL (shoulder blade length) or CBL. *Besides, I don't want people looking at my bones*, lol.


 
 That just made me laugh.


----------



## Kerryann

Separating some laundry with some follicure condish/VO5 with Olive oil in my hair scalp feels tingly...going to blow out and cornrow this sucker today to prep for my wig escapade tomorrow


----------



## Evolving78

i'm wearing my little stank bun.  i washed my hair in sink, it tangled, but i got through it.  it seems i lose more hair not detangling under the shower head.  i have detangled twice like that so far.  i dont know if i'm pulling my hair out or not.


----------



## diadall

I have started swimming in my braids. I just rinse them in the shower when I get out. 

My hair grew so much when I swam in tbe summer. I hope the same is true now.


----------



## Gemini350z

I finally relaxed after 7-8 months. I'm really happy with my progress.


----------



## diadall

Gemini350z said:
			
		

> I finally relaxed after 7-8 months. I'm really happy with my progress.



How much longer does it look relaxed compared to when you wore it straight before.


----------



## Evolving78

ok, so ya'll are talkin about Scurl stuff, so i decided to try my Hawaiian Silky 14&1 a go.  i didn't go crazy trying to wet my hair with the stuff.  i used it sparingly.  i must say, my new growth is diggin it! 

 the other moisturizers just wasn't cutting it with my new growth.  after i moisturized i used my Profectiv oil sheen instead of coconut oil.  it is a little heavier than just regular oil.  

my hair feels good.  not in a good way to wear it down, but in a good enough way to wear it in a bun.  

so i will try this out for a week and see if i will stick with using the HI 14and1.


----------



## Gemini350z

diadall said:


> How much longer does it look relaxed compared to when you wore it straight before.



My hair grows weird. It grows in a v, so my sides are always shorter and longer in the back.   I see about 1-1.5" in progress and I did get a trim.


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my Celies out this morning and now have 3 of the biggest,funkiest,saddest excuse of cornrows ever on Earth  Hey..anything to stretch this hair out,right?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

Dcing at the moment. Doing my hair today so it can be nice and stretched out for Easter on Sunday.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## lamaria211

I had some breakage today while trying to detangle my celies so I moisturized with ORS hair repair intense moisturizing cream it didnt give me the results I was looking for so I put a baggy on ill sleep in it and hope for the best.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I just DC'd with AOWC....major fail.  I had tangles all over the place.  I'm going to have to mix this with another DCer.  This is my second time using it, the first time I used it I wasn't terribly impressed-but at least I had no major problems with it.


----------



## faithVA

Onhergrind09 said:


> I just DC'd with AOWC....major fail. I had tangles all over the place. I'm going to have to mix this with another DCer. This is my second time using it, the first time I used it I wasn't terribly impressed-but at least I had no major problems with it.


 
Maybe your hair likes a heavier DC. My hair loves AO WC but it doesn't like heavy DCs. So if you mix it maybe try mixing it with something heavier.


----------



## NikkiQ

I don't think I ever DC'd with AOWC. It was always a good addition to another DC or even to cowash with. 

Now that I think about it...I haven't cowashed in forever either. Sheesh!


----------



## bajandoc86

I HAVE to learn to install these kinky twists myself....anyone have any youtube links where I can watch and learn?


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86

Check out Naptural's video 

http://youtu.be/r4YL4KSM8cA


----------



## MzSwift

_*lurking*_
NikkiQ

The updo that itsjusthair88 described was my go to style for date nights and formal events.  On twisted out hair, do one or two big braids going up the back, include or pin one side back and let the other side hang.  You can either let the bang hang in your face or style it into a hump.  I hope that makes sense.  HTH! 

itsjusthair88
BTW, good growth, girl!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Okay here are some better pictures. Before I pulled them apart


----------



## Seamonster

ManiiSweetheart so cute, I am going to try my curl formers today, if I get to it.


----------



## NikkiQ

MzSwift said:


> _*lurking*_
> @NikkiQ
> 
> The updo that @itsjusthair88 described was my go to style for date nights and formal events. On twisted out hair, do one or two big braids going up the back, include or pin one side back and let the other side hang. You can either let the bang hang in your face or style it into a hump. I hope that makes sense. HTH!
> 
> @itsjusthair88
> BTW, good growth, girl!


 
I can't really picture the style you guys are trying to describe,but I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## coolsista-paris

wow ladies this is the most active thread on this board .you disapear one day you have to catch up everything by turning pages. we are sooooo active .loving it !

see this is why i dont wanna leave although.i.made Apl.

till.Apl...and wl break us appart !loool


----------



## lamaria211

Just sprayed my celies with my absolute favorite product in the world Aveeno Nourish Leavein Treatment!


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair today

















Was trying to copy this youtube video.
 My hair is shrunken its usually bigger but I just washed last night.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello All--  

I haven't checked in here in over a week ; I participated in this really awesome workshop for more days than not and simply couldn't get my tail in here but, I'M BACCKKK.

So, I have recently detangled my two-strand flat twists (I am wigging it hard core, curly hair this time) on dry hair with EVOO and I must say that dry detangling is a must for me from now on!  I noticed that the only hair I lost was actual shed hair, not hair from tangling on itself more because I detangled on wet hair. 

Not many broken hairs at all- I am too happy.   

I went ahead and sealed the last inch or two of my hair with H20 and grease cause my ends were supa dry and laid the twists flat with two bobby pins.  I found out about this lady with BEAUTIFUL HAIR  from Urban Bush Babes (Cipriana) and now I am her new hair stalker ... she shared this recipe she uses called Love Potion #9 and I will be trying it today.  I will report my results to y'all in a month or two.


----------



## mami2010

coolsista-paris said:


> wow ladies this is the most active thread on this board .you disapear one day you have to catch up everything by turning pages. we are sooooo active .loving it !
> 
> see this is why i dont wanna leave although.i.made Apl.
> 
> till.Apl...and wl break us appart !loool




Yep, I try not to miss a day coming in this thread or I will have a lot of make up reading to do!


----------



## coolsista-paris

all right.i tried giving à chance.to twists again (i always get breakage while doing them,taking them out or wearing them)....today i had breakage doing them .so pissed!

anyway j just finished it took me 1 hour and à half. ill.bun for work.













ill take them out end of april .i got bsl first length check to do.ill moisturize my ends like hell until then .


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> Hello All--
> 
> I haven't checked in here in over a week ; I participated in this really awesome workshop for more days than not and simply couldn't get my tail in here but, I'M BACCKKK.
> 
> So, I have recently detangled my two-strand flat twists (I am wigging it hard core, curly hair this time) on dry hair with EVOO and I must say that dry detangling is a must for me from now on!  I noticed that the only hair I lost was actual shed hair, not hair from tangling on itself more because I detangled on wet hair.
> 
> Not many broken hairs at all- I am too happy.
> 
> I went ahead and sealed the last inch or two of my hair with H20 and grease cause my ends were supa dry and laid the twists flat with two bobby pins.  I found out about this lady with BEAUTIFUL HAIR  from Urban Bush Babes (Cipriana) and now I am her new hair stalker ... she shared this recipe she uses called Love Potion #9 and I will be trying it today.  I will report my results to y'all in a month or two.


Thanks NaturalfienD! Is this the Love Potion #9? 

Ladies I found Love Potion #9 on their UrbanBushBases website: http://urbanbushbabes.com/?p=2071 

And lookie here would you know the very first ingredient listed is my daily hair staple to an amazing HHJ! LOVE IT!


----------



## faithVA

I am incorporating a  mix of AVJ + glycerin in my regimen. Hopefully this will help with the brittle, breaking hair. I really did a number on my ends during March. So I will need to at least snip the ends. And hopefully I can start showing recovery in April.


----------



## bajandoc86

faithVA Sorry to hear hun. What do you think was the cause for the breakage?


----------



## itsjusthair88

MzSwift said:


> _*lurking*_
> 
> @itsjusthair88
> BTW, good growth, girl!



Thanks! I finally found a ruler and it's between 7.5"-9" around my entire head, I am really excited to see what it's like at 24 months post-BC in September, so another 5 months



NikkiQ said:


> I can't really picture the style you guys are trying to describe,but I appreciate the suggestion.



Hey NikkiQ The best way i can describe it is, you know when you put one plait going from front to back and then you just bobby pin or tuck the ends? Well in the style I'm wearing you start the plait _in the back_ and then I bobby pin what would be the end of the plait. I leave some hair out in the front and I leave it natural or do a little twist out or whatever. the style can last 5-7 days for me. HTH


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> My hair today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was trying to copy this youtube video.
> My hair is shrunken its usually bigger but I just washed last night.


 
Super cute Pook!!! Might have to try this out myself tomorrow when I take my hair down. I'm still stretching it out now 



coolsista-paris said:


> all right.i tried giving à chance.to twists again (i always get breakage while doing them,taking them out or wearing them)....today i had breakage doing them .so pissed!
> 
> anyway j just finished it took me 1 hour and à half. ill.bun for work.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144323
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144325
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144327
> 
> ill take them out end of april .i got bsl first length check to do.ill moisturize my ends like hell until then .


 
 love your twists!!! They're so lush and healthy looking. Plus you have some good hang time. Can't wait to get there myself


----------



## TheNDofUO

Put my bantu knots! Cross my fingers and hope they turn out well!
I used Hollywood Beauty Argan Shampoo, today. For the first time. Its sulfate free. But appears to have sulfonate in its ingredients. anyway,its a nice shampoo nothing special. It cleans my hair better than CON Argan oil, but its not as moisturising. I'm trying to work out which is more important. I have an itchy scalp so having it clean is very important for my sanity.

P.S. the HB shampoo is a white creamy consistency. And smells beautiful. Like bubblegum. Best smelling non-essential oil product I've ever used.


----------



## NikkiQ

Does anyone know if you can add anything to shampoo to make it more moisturizing? Our maybe mixing 2 different shampoos?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Fyne

coolsista-paris said:


> wow ladies this is the most active thread on this board .you disapear one day you have to catch up everything by turning pages. we are sooooo active .loving it !
> 
> see this is why i dont wanna leave although.i.made Apl.
> 
> till.Apl...and wl break us appart !loool



So true, even if i dont have time to post I try to keep up with reading!



TheNDofUO said:


> Put my bantu knots! Cross my fingers and hope they turn out well!
> I used Hollywood Beauty Argan Shampoo, today. For the first time. Its sulfate free. But appears to have sulfonate in its ingredients. anyway,its a nice shampoo nothing special. It cleans my hair better than CON Argan oil, but its not as moisturising. I'm trying to work out which is more important. I have an itchy scalp so having it clean is very important for my sanity.
> 
> P.S. the HB shampoo is a white creamy consistency. And smells beautiful. Like bubblegum. Best smelling non-essential oil product I've ever used.



Have you tried the Hollywood Beauty Argan deep conditioner? Looking for reviews!

P.S I found uping my water intake, scalp massages with EVCO/peppermint and putting down the direct heat tools stopped my itches


My hair felt weird a couple of nights ago; I cowashed with Aussie 3 min, but as I tried to wet my hair the water sort of bounced off and it took a while for it to get soaked. My hair air dried very quickly (2hrs) and felt dry after and would not accept moisture. The next day I steamed at the gym steam room with a oil mix, claified with Avalon Organics lemon poo, did a medium protein treatment (Aphogee 2min) and did a moisture rich dc (Organix Argan oil) and rollerwrapped - My hair is back to normal, but does anyone know what that little hiccup was??


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you can add anything to shampoo to make it more moisturizing? Our maybe mixing 2 different shampoos?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Maybe a little emu oil?


----------



## faithVA

bajandoc86 said:


> @faithVA Sorry to hear hun. What do you think was the cause for the breakage?


 
I think it was using the AO GPB to often. I knew my hair was protein sensitive but I think even that bit of protein was too much. So I have cut that out and will try it once every other month. Hopefully that one change will do the trick.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Does anyone know if you can add anything to shampoo to make it more moisturizing? Our maybe mixing 2 different shampoos?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
1. You can dilute it
2. You can add AVJ
3. You can add oils

You can do one of these or all of these at the same time.


----------



## faithVA

Fyne said:


> So true, even if i dont have time to post I try to keep up with reading!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the Hollywood Beauty Argan deep conditioner? Looking for reviews!
> 
> P.S I found uping my water intake, scalp massages with EVCO/peppermint and putting down the direct heat tools stopped my itches
> 
> 
> My hair felt weird a couple of nights ago; I cowashed with Aussie 3 min, but as I tried to wet my hair the water sort of bounced off and it took a while for it to get soaked. My hair air dried very quickly (2hrs) and felt dry after and would not accept moisture. The next day I steamed at the gym steam room with a oil mix, claified with Avalon Organics lemon poo, did a medium protein treatment (Aphogee 2min) and did a moisture rich dc (Organix Argan oil) and rollerwrapped - My hair is back to normal, but does anyone know what that little hiccup was??


 
Perhaps you used something with heavy cones or something with a wax which the water didn't penetrate. Clarifying would have eliminated it from the surface so the water could fully get through again.


----------



## NikkiQ

Great suggestions ladies! I'm trying to figure our a way to tweak my reggie a little bit for the summer. Idk what it's gonna be like for me in Puerto Rico so I'm trying to figure out ways to maximize my stash now.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Hi Ladies, just checking in. I've been MIA for awhile. I still have in single braids, I'll probably take them down in 2-3 weeks time. I hope I've passed APL when I do a length check!


----------



## esi.adokowa

hey ladies!
here's some pictures that show my armpits a little better.


----------



## coolsista-paris

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> hey ladies!
> here's some pictures that show my armpits a little better.



beautiful! youve got healthy thick hair.


----------



## mami2010

Co washed my hair and now 'im dc'ing. I will be roller setting today.


----------



## Fyne

faithVA said:


> Perhaps you used something with heavy cones or something with a wax which the water didn't penetrate. Clarifying would have eliminated it from the surface so the water could fully get through again.



I hadnt shampoo'd for 4 weeks so it was product build up im guessing. Guess im back to shampooing 1x weekly for now.

Thanks so much I was worried!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Fyne said:
			
		

> I hadnt shampoo'd for 4 weeks so it was product build up im guessing. Guess im back to shampooing 1x weekly for now.
> 
> Thanks so much I was worried!



maybe try shampoing 1 week and co washing the other.


----------



## The Princess

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> hey ladies!
> here's some pictures that show my armpits a little better.



Wow your hair is thick. What you use in your hair


----------



## The Princess

Did anyone get the ULTA coupon for 20% off on total purchase. Since I'm not a pj anymore and I have my reggie down ( it took almost 4 years) I bought some Keracare leave in conditioner and Keracare hydrating shampoo from the hair dept. 

Also I didn't know they sold Carols daughter in there. I'm not a big fan anymore. They also sell bath and body work body butter; I had to snatch up two. I bought some other small stuff too. But not bad at all with the coupon. 

I did visit the Dominican Salon. Great experience. I went to Bonittas in VA. I got a roller set and my roots blown out. I came home and wrap it.  The stylist encourage stretching relaxers to make the hair thicker and stronger. Overall I will go back.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

HAPPY EASTER APL Challengers!!!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't don't anything with my hair in 3 weeks.  I just braided it and left it alone. That is progress for me!


----------



## Phaer

Happy Easter!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

The Princess said:


> Did anyone get the ULTA coupon for 20% off on total purchase. Since I'm not a pj anymore and I have my reggie down ( it took almost 4 years) I bought some Keracare leave in conditioner and Keracare hydrating shampoo from the hair dept.
> 
> Also I didn't know they sold Carols daughter in there. I'm not a big fan anymore. They also sell bath and body work body butter; I had to snatch up two. I bought some other small stuff too. But not bad at all with the coupon.
> 
> I did visit the Dominican Salon. Great experience. I went to Bonittas in VA. *I got a roller set and my roots blown out. I came home and wrap it.* The stylist encourage stretching relaxers to make the hair thicker and stronger. Overall I will go back.


 
We want pictures!!!!


----------



## TheNDofUO

My bantu knot was... Alright. I've put it up in this new beautiful claw clip.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Fyne No. That was my first Hollywood Beauty product. I liked it, though. I'll try it once I have money so.... Ten years from now


----------



## SavannahNatural

Did a dry DC last night, going to rinse it out today and then do a ACV dunk. Not sure what's coming after that, will see what my hair does after the dunk.


----------



## sydwrites

Got my hair flat ironed and colored, its thinner than i like but hes a pic thatll serve as my official check in


----------



## bajandoc86

I am now reminded why I love being braided up. Wash day took 2 hrs...tops. This included a break for breakfast. Hair is airdrying now, leave-ins already spritzed in. Only need to rub some coconut oil or my hempseed/grapeseed/avocado oil mix to seal.  If my hair was 'out' I'd now have to contemplate a 3-4 hr twisting session.


----------



## esi.adokowa

The Princess said:


> Wow your hair is thick. What you use in your hair



thank you The Princess!

i use joico moisturizing or smoothing shampoo & conditioner to wash my hair.
CON deep conditioner for deep conditioning once a week.
protein treatment once a week with either motions cpr or elasta qp breakage serum.
cantu shea butter to moisturize and sunflower oil to seal.

i usually have my hair up in some kind of braided updo.
that's pretty much it.
i'm lazy .


----------



## livinthevida

Happy Easter Ladies! May the Light of Jesus Shine Continually on All That You Do Forever and Ever, Amen!


----------



## SavannahNatural

Alrighty well my DC is no longer working... or something.  I put it on dry hair and my hair didn't have the normal moisturized feeling it has had when using it other times.  Because I was already committed to doing an ACV rinse/dunk, I went ahead and followed up with that.  But I don't think I'm going to get the great results that come from an ACV rinse, because my hair didn't grab the moisture that the DC normally provides.

So... I'm going to do a porosity test, see what's up with my hair and go from there...


----------



## NikkiQ

Well I tried something different lol

View attachment 2012-04-08 13.52.05.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Lurkee

@[email protected] said:
			
		

> Alrighty well my DC is no longer working... or something.  I put it on dry hair and my hair didn't have the normal moisturized feeling it has had when using it other times.  Because I was already committed to doing an ACV rinse/dunk, I went ahead and followed up with that.  But I don't think I'm going to get the great results that come from an ACV rinse, because my hair didn't grab the moisture that the DC normally provides.
> 
> So... I'm going to do a porosity test, see what's up with my hair and go from there...



@[email protected] I have heard that protein helps moisture bind to hair so maybe you can try a light protein like 2 min after clarifying before using a moisture DC. I think my moisture DCs work better with this method. BUT if you are protein sensitive and think this is more harm than good then try a new product unless you are a reformed PJ then I don't know. 

ETA : to quote your username properly


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Well I tried something different lol
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



NikkiQ your hair is too pretty. Please can you give deets on how exactly you achieved your hair color. I have a natural sister asking for my advice. She wants a light red like yours. 

TIA


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Getting ready to wash these braids. I've been working out doing Venus Index and Cardio daily and these braids are beginning to smell funky!


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Well I tried something different lol
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Its nice full and thick.


----------



## lilyofthenile

Been taking out my yarn braids since last Friday, still busy doing it =/ but check in should happen soon! I can't wait to see how much I retained.


----------



## diadall

KumakoXsd said:
			
		

> Been taking out my yarn braids since last Friday, still busy doing it =/ but check in should happen soon! I can't wait to see how much I retained.



Yay!  It will be three weeks tomorrow I got braided. How long did you have them in?


----------



## SavannahNatural

@[email protected] said:
			
		

> Alrighty well my DC is no longer working... or something.  I put it on dry hair and my hair didn't have the normal moisturized feeling it has had when using it other times.  Because I was already committed to doing an ACV rinse/dunk, I went ahead and followed up with that.  But I don't think I'm going to get the great results that come from an ACV rinse, because my hair didn't grab the moisture that the DC normally provides.
> 
> So... I'm going to do a porosity test, see what's up with my hair and go from there...



ACV is the truth!  My hair is dry now and soft, except for the nape  where I couldn't get my head far enough in my sink.  I'm done with the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask and will be on the hunt  for a good DC. Will be searching through some threads for a list I hope to be able to get samples of.  

What I'm not sure about right now is do I moisturizer and seal? I don't want to weigh my hair down with products but because the DC didn't moisturizer as I felt it should I feel like I have to put something on my hair...


----------



## Fyne

TheNDofUO said:


> @Fyne No. That was my first Hollywood Beauty product. I liked it, though. I'll try it once I have money so.... Ten years from now



I'm counting my coins; I have so many products I want to get...I tried to use sample sizes only but that just makes my list longer  Next purchase CON argan oil line

P.S NikkiQ really cute style!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I am so happy. I have a new style I can wear out. Braidouts.... Braidouts are so cute on me at this length. I'm so happy I dont have to wear puffs anymore.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Finished washing my braids, airdrying them now...


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee said:


> @NikkiQ your hair is too pretty. Please can you give deets on how exactly you achieved your hair color. I have a natural sister asking for my advice. She wants a light red like yours.
> 
> TIA


 

Thanks Lurkee!! This color is the result of Silk Elements "Jazzy Red" one week followed by Manic Panic in "Wildfire" the next weekend...and totally starting to fade out now. I will be dying it again soon though with Manic Panic. It's more like a stain so it isn't harmful to hair at all. I love it!


----------



## lamaria211

@[email protected] said:
			
		

> Alrighty well my DC is no longer working... or something.  I put it on dry hair and my hair didn't have the normal moisturized feeling it has had when using it other times.  Because I was already committed to doing an ACV rinse/dunk, I went ahead and followed up with that.  But I don't think I'm going to get the great results that come from an ACV rinse, because my hair didn't grab the moisture that the DC normally provides.
> 
> So... I'm going to do a porosity test, see what's up with my hair and go from there...



ACV is best done after a dc not before?


----------



## -PYT

I'm about an inch from APL...lurking in this thread...I want to maintain these fresh ends throughout summer.  Keep up the good work ladies


----------



## sajjy

my protective style until my onyc hair comes. I did a hair measure measurement today I'm at 8 inches I think 10 inches of hair from nape tip is full apl....IDK? For those lady's lurking around who have made it to apl, what is your nape measurements?


----------



## SavannahNatural

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> ACV is best done after a dc not before?



I've read through lots of threads. And read most of what Nonie posts in regards to how it lays down the cuticle to help trap in the moisture from the DC. 

My only issue now is that I use it prior to doing my mud wash to help "clarify" my scalp, but I'm not 100% that really works anymore, based upon everything I read.  :-/


----------



## Nonie

@[email protected] and lamaria211, I prefer to make ACV rinses my very last step in the wash so I can close cuticles and lock in the goodness from DC or conditioning. I prefer that my cuticles be open before I condition so that conditioner can penetrate the strands and then after that, I want them closed so that I am left with smooth strands. I would think that if the cuticle were closed before I conditioned, then it'd make it harder for conditioner to penetrate strands and I'd only get the coating benefits. 

There are people who prefer to use ACV before conditioning though. IIRC, Allandra might be one of those who find doing an ACV rinse before conditioning works better for her. I guess you just have to try to see which one works for you.


----------



## Evolving78

nothing to report.  in a bun.  hopefully i get this cast off this week, so i can get in the shower to wash my hair.


----------



## lamaria211

Thanks @[email protected] and Nonie what is ur ratio ACV to water and do you add anything else to the mix?


----------



## TheNDofUO

-PYT don't just lurk, post! How is your hair now? Any plans?

I'm thinking of getting curly crochet braids in. Looking forward to it. But people's results on YouTube are very varied even with the same hair.


----------



## Allandra

Nonie said:


> There are people who prefer to use ACV before conditioning though. IIRC, @Allandra might be one of those who find doing an ACV rinse before conditioning works better for her. I guess you just have to try to see which one works for you.


@Nonie

I haven't done acv rinses in a *few years*.

When I did them, I would:

shampoo
rinse with water
pour acv and water mixture over my hair (let stay on for a few minutes)
rinse with water
condition
rinse with water

Jade21 and I did them this way so we could still get the benefits of our conditioner vs letting the acv mixture wash it right away.

HTH!


----------



## NikkiQ

*sits down and take notes on ACV rinses*


----------



## longhairdreaming

Braided up(cornrow) my hair on Friday and hoping to keep it this way for at least 2-3 weeks. Looking to find some kinky hair in the next few weeks for my summer hair. I'm thinking of putting off my monthly straightening till the end of this quarter...


----------



## sajjy

[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0569.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0569-th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
hopefully this picture uploads. It's my protective style for the next 2 week. Just makeshift wig i put together.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Second day braidout


----------



## Nonie

lamaria211 said:


> Thanks @[email protected] and @Nonie what is ur ratio ACV to water and do you add anything else to the mix?



lamaria211 1/4 cup to 2 gallons of water, which is (1 part ACV to 128 parts water). I usually add 20 drops each of essential oils of lavender and rosemary. Every once in a while, I'll add liquid sage--but only if doing the dunk and not just the spritz.


----------



## NaturalfienD

livinthevida said:


> Thanks @NaturalfienD! Is this the Love Potion #9?
> 
> Ladies I found Love Potion #9 on their UrbanBushBases website: http://urbanbushbabes.com/?p=2071
> 
> And lookie here would you know the very first ingredient listed is my daily hair staple to an amazing HHJ! LOVE IT!


.
.
.
livinthevida ~ Yes girlfriend, that is the one that I am speaking of. Thank you for providing the link so all of us know what this potion is; I didn't think of it because I was heading out of the door to get the stuff to make the mix!!! 
I made the potion on Saturday and have been applying it daily since, I have a feeling that this is going to be helpful to my scalp and hair.  This is my first time using jojoba (the cost was too rich for my blood but I decided to bite the bullet and try it) and learning that it closely mimicks sebum, I got excited. I have this nasty, little patch of tight scalp on the center of my head. That is the spot that I used to slather relaxer DIRECTLY ON my scalp because the hair would grow super kinky there. No wonder it continued to grow in kinkier and kinkier- I was damaging my scalp and hair follicles. 

All in all, I am looking forward to the positive results that will come from the Love Potion #9. I cannot wait to share the results that I experience with all of you ladies. <3


----------



## coolsista-paris

Im having fun styling the twists on days off. on work days its just in à bun.


----------



## growbaby

Hello ladies,

I've been very MIA the last couple weeks and I'm sorry. I was bombarded with school work and had to get myself back on track. But anywho, here Is my veryyyy late length check in... (pic was taken yesterday on wet hair)


----------



## coolsista-paris

growbaby said:
			
		

> Hello ladies,
> 
> I've been very MIA the last couple weeks and I'm sorry. I was bombarded with school work and had to get myself back on track. But anywho, here Is my veryyyy late length check in... (pic was taken yesterday on wet hair)


your almost there ! keep up the good work. you might be very busy but focus on those ends. youll be Apl this year.


----------



## -PYT

Hey ladies  so right now, my hair is straight and in a side ponytail cuz I woke up and the ponytail holder had slid to the left side of my head  I think it's crute lol...rubbed some vatika oil on my ends last night and some Shea butter to my edges. 

Work makes me sweat on my scalp so I doubt I'll be straightening anytime soon...think I'll be back in twists after this until further notice since they got me to the length I'm at now!


----------



## lamaria211

I will def do an ACV rinse next wash day


----------



## NikkiQ

-PYT your twists are always SO cute and thick and lush  Can't wait to see how they look when you do them...and share a picture with us of course


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Well I tried something different lol
> 
> View attachment 144483
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ that is a really cute look! Where did you buy the bow? LOVE IT!


----------



## livinthevida

sajjy said:


> [URL="http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0569.jpg"][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0569-th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> hopefully this picture uploads. It's my protective style for the next 2 week. Just makeshift wig i put together.


@sajjy! WOW! It looks very natural and nothing like a wig! How did you make it?


----------



## livinthevida

BronxJazzy said:


> Second day braidout


Very pretty @BronxJazzy! How did you get all the hair so smooth? 

Good even ends too


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:


> @NikkiQ that is a really cute look! Where did you buy the bow? LOVE IT!


 
Thanks!!! Got the white bow and black bow for I think $1.80 at Forever21 each. Too cute to pass up. I'm dying to go back in there and buy more headbands and head wraps.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks!!! Got the white bow and black bow for I think $1.80 at Forever21 each. Too cute to pass up. I'm dying to go back in there and buy more headbands and head wraps.


Thanx @NikkiQ  is that a clip-on or head band kind of bow?


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> .
> .
> .
> @livinthevida ~ Yes girlfriend, that is the one that I am speaking of. Thank you for providing the link so all of us know what this potion is; I didn't think of it because I was heading out of the door to get the stuff to make the mix!!!
> I made the potion on Saturday and have been applying it daily since, I have a feeling that this is going to be helpful to my scalp and hair.  This is my first time using jojoba (the cost was too rich for my blood but I decided to bite the bullet and try it) and learning that it closely mimicks sebum, I got excited. I have this nasty, little patch of tight scalp on the center of my head. That is the spot that I used to slather relaxer DIRECTLY ON my scalp because the hair would grow super kinky there. No wonder it continued to grow in kinkier and kinkier- I was damaging my scalp and hair follicles.
> 
> All in all, I am looking forward to the positive results that will come from the Love Potion #9. I cannot wait to share the results that I experience with all of you ladies. <3


Sweeeeeeet NaturalfienD! We will be looking for those pictures too  I am hoping you have really great results with Love Potion # 9! 

I find out last year I was allergic to Jojoba Oil and avoided all kinds of oils until I found my forever BF in Organic Coconut Oil (OCO)   My hair was already thinning on top in the front yet after 2 months of using OCO the results truly speak for themselves. I am amazed at how much progress scalp massaging and OCO can do! 

Here is a recap of January 28 - March 28 results


----------



## pookaloo83

I may do a curlformers set today.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:


> Thanx @NikkiQ  is that a clip-on or head band kind of bow?


 
It's just a clip on bow by itself.


----------



## NaturalfienD

livinthevida said:


> Sweeeeeeet @NaturalfienD! We will be looking for those pictures too  I am hoping you have really great results with Love Potion # 9!
> 
> I find out last year I was allergic to Jojoba Oil and avoided all kinds of oils until I found my forever BF in Organic Coconut Oil (OCO)  My hair was already thinning on top in the front yet after 2 months of using OCO the results truly speak for themselves. I am amazed at how much progress scalp massaging and OCO can do!
> 
> Here is a recap of January 28 - March 28 results


 
.
.
.

That is awesome growth/progress livinthevida!! I am hopeful that I get good results with this mix ... I have not heard of OCO before (at least I am not aware of hearing of OCO) but I think I have a new thing to purchase once my current batch of coconut oil is gone. 

:alcoholicI LOVE SHOPPING FOR HAIR PRODUCTS!!!! :alcoholic​ 
THEY JUST KEEP CALLIN' ME ...​


----------



## Seamonster

Trimmed my hair a couple of days ago, and it feels so good. I use to trim every couple of weeks to thicken up my hair, and I really miss the feel of freshly trimmed hair. In fact, I am thinking of going back to at least monthly trims. I didn't care for the condition of my hair after waiting three months for a trim. I am going to do my next trim at 8 weeks, and see if my June length check still retains some hair.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

livinthevida said:


> Very pretty @BronxJazzy! How did you get all the hair so smooth?
> 
> Good even ends too


I did it on wet hair with giovanni direct leave in as a styler.


----------



## phyl73

I got a trim and went from APL to above it. It was a much needed trim. Oh well.....


----------



## Niknak20

I've been transitioning for about 8months now and can no longer take the 2diff textures. I am going to BC next week. Just in case I didn't like if I got a lace front today lol. But my question was after you BC'd about how long did it take for you to get SL/CBL? 

I got my hair done Friday:








And this Is Ms. Jackie lol


----------



## The Princess

phyl73 said:
			
		

> I got a trim and went from APL to above it. It was a much needed trim. Oh well.....



Looks like you were close to BSL prior to the trim.


----------



## diadall

phyl73 said:
			
		

> I got a trim and went from APL to above it. It was a much needed trim. Oh well.....



So you want to join us for a couple of months? LOL!!!

Any tips out of the ordinary?


----------



## phyl73

I wanted to believe that, but when I looked at the pictures as she took them, I was close to BSL in certain parts.  I was sad to see them go, but I know it will grow now.


----------



## phyl73

diadall said:


> So you want to join us for a couple of months? LOL!!!
> 
> Any tips out of the ordinary?


 

Yes mam I want to join!  No real tips other than protective styling. I'm going to get another sew-in for the summer so maybe I'll be able to keep the length I gain this time.  I've found that ignoring my hair by having it put away works really well for me.  I hope to get to BSL by the end of the year.  Thanks for the encouragement ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

Niknak20 said:
			
		

> I've been transitioning for about 8months now and can no longer take the 2diff textures. I am going to BC next week. Just in case I didn't like if I got a lace front today lol. But my question was after you BC'd about how long did it take for you to get SL/CBL?
> 
> I got my hair done Friday:
> 
> And this Is Ms. Jackie lol



I transitioned for 10 to NL/EL and was SL in 6 months or so. I'm CBL now and a little over 1 year post BC

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Niknak20

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I transitioned for 10 to NL/EL and was SL in 6 months or so. I'm CBL now and a little over 1 year post BC
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Wow 6months! That's great. Thx so much for letting me know. I'm scared to cut my hair because it's never been very short. But I know its necessary and it'll grow. I'm going to still lurk in this thread cause I really enjoy it and have learned a lot but idk about getting APL this yr after I BC. Good luck to everybody else tho.


----------



## diadall

Week 3 of braids. I am trying to track my growth.

I didn't realize I had that much gray. 





Sorry again if it looks strange.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Niknak20 said:


> I've been transitioning for about 8months now and can no longer take the 2diff textures. I am going to BC next week. Just in case I didn't like if I got a lace front today lol. But my question was after you BC'd about how long did it take for you to get SL/CBL?
> 
> I got my hair done Friday:
> 
> 
> View attachment 144721
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144723
> 
> And this Is Ms. Jackie lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 144725


 I bc'd after a 10 month transition. I was at the top of my neck. By Dec I was sl. Thats 8 months after my bc.


----------



## lamaria211

I went to walgreens today and picked up some hair vitamins ; I got Applied Nutrition Longer Stronger Hair & Nails and some African Royale Braid spray to keep my celies moisturized under my wig


----------



## Niknak20

BronxJazzy said:
			
		

> I bc'd after a 10 month transition. I was at the top of my neck. By Dec I was sl. Thats 8 months after my bc.



Thx for your insight BronxJazzy! I know everybody's hair journey is different but it's stories like these that help me feel more prepared to BC. Thx again.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I'm going out on sat for my birthday so I wanted to think up a style that I can wear. I braided the side of it and left the rest out in a braidout. What do you guys think? Should I wear this style or find something else to do with my hair?


----------



## pookaloo83

BronxJazzy said:
			
		

> I'm going out on sat for my birthday so I wanted to think up a style that I can wear. I braided the side of it and left the rest out in a braidout. What do you guys think? Should I wear this style or find something else to do with my hair?



I like it.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

Loreal has a cleansing conditioner. I washed with it last night and LOVE It! Gonna buy more bottles. Then I used my curl formers. It's my first set. 

The curls are too tight and I'm not crazy about it.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## diadall

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Loreal has a cleansing conditioner. I washed with it last night and LOVE It! Gonna buy more bottles. Then unused my curl formers. It's my first set.
> 
> The curls are too tight and I'm not crazy about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Looks good. This is the Wen like product? You did really go out and buy it.


----------



## pookaloo83

diadall said:
			
		

> Looks good. This is the Wen like product? You did really go out and buy it.



Yep I sure did! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

I dig it Pook! How long do you plan on keeping the curls?


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my hair down and just left it lmao



View attachment 2012-04-10 08.30.05.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

BronxJazzy said:


> I'm going out on sat for my birthday so I wanted to think up a style that I can wear. I braided the side of it and left the rest out in a braidout. What do you guys think? Should I wear this style or find something else to do with my hair?


 
I think it looks really cute  And your braid out turned out nice.


----------



## faithVA

pookaloo83 said:


> Loreal has a cleansing conditioner. I washed with it last night and LOVE It! Gonna buy more bottles. Then I used my curl formers. It's my first set.
> 
> The curls are too tight and I'm not crazy about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 
Can you pull on them. Or pull them back with a barrette to let them stretch out a bit?


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I dig it Pook! How long do you plan on keeping the curls?



I dont know.  I feel like can old lady. I may flatiron it today or pin curl it.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

faithVA said:
			
		

> Can you pull on them. Or pull them back with a barrette to let them stretch out a bit?



I was hoping they would fall but it ain't going no where! Lol I'll just tug on them. I could t style it like I wanted cause I was crunched for time this morning.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## lamaria211

BronxJazzy said:
			
		

> I'm going out on sat for my birthday so I wanted to think up a style that I can wear. I braided the side of it and left the rest out in a braidout. What do you guys think? Should I wear this style or find something else to do with my hair?



Super Cute


----------



## bludaydreamer

*QTR1 Length Check*

So super late, but here it is. . .


----------



## The Princess

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Loreal has a cleansing conditioner. I washed with it last night and LOVE It! Gonna buy more bottles. Then I used my curl formers. It's my first set.
> 
> The curls are too tight and I'm not crazy about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



I like it. It's cute.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I've just bought the bulk hair for my crochet braids! Aaaaaahhhh...


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Post pics whenever you get done!!!


----------



## Seamonster

BronxJazzy nice
pookaloo83 pretty curls, maybe you just prefer your braidout. But I love these curls too.
faithVA nice puff
bluedaydreamer better late than never. A lot of us are about the same length, nice growing with you.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];15685051]@BronxJazzy nice
> @pookaloo83 pretty curls, maybe you just prefer your braidout. But I love these curls too.
> @faithVA nice puff
> @bluedaydreamer better late than never. A lot of us are about the same length, nice growing with you.


 
You must have meant NikkiQ for the puff. I ain't showin no hair up in here


----------



## diadall

faithVA said:
			
		

> You must have meant NikkiQ for the puff. I ain't showin no hair up in here



We haven't seen your hair yet?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Nope. She's selfish with the hair pics!!!!


----------



## buddhas_mom

I'm super late with my update but here goes. 




Nov 2011





Apr 2012

Happy to say I'm making progress!


----------



## faithVA

diadall said:


> We haven't seen your hair yet?


 
I did my length check, not much to see there. And I posted an old fro pic a few months ago. Besides that I don't do many hair pics.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Nope. She's selfish with the hair pics!!!!


 
My hair in unimpressive , even on my good hair days.


----------



## NikkiQ

That is for us to decide faithVA


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> That is for us to decide @faithVA


 
I will show it in June or September   I promise


----------



## EasypeaZee

Hey ladies!! So I finally permed after a year long stretch and I'm really excited so far... I'm currently under the dryer so I can't take pics but I wanted to keep you updated and let you know I will most definitely be taking pictures when I'm all done!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

i am dying over here!  i wanna wash my hair so bad.  i got one more week with this dang cast on!  i tried to wash in the sink.  braided it and my braids came loose under the water.  

does anyone know of another method i can try?  my hair feels like crap.


----------



## sajjy

livinthevida said:


> @sajjy! WOW! It looks very natural and nothing like a wig! How did you make it?


livinthevida
 Thank you for making my image visible
On to the wig at hand I found some old tracks of indian hair and i made a U-part wig (on a dome cap). Also had a lace wig in terrible shape but of the same texrure hair so I made a closure out of it. Makeshift for sure... random hair laying around the house I doing a countdown waiting for this ONYC hair to be delievered between that and pulling on the my hair for lenght checks daily... I'm goingcrazy erplexed


----------



## livinthevida

BronxJazzy, pookaloo83, NikkiQ I like your hair setting! ALOT!

pookaloo83 I think these curls came out nice and are pretty the way they fall. Will you do an updo instead?

bludaydreamer thanks for checking in to LHCF! I was going to ask if you were in boot camp looking at those bunker beds  Thank You for your service in the military. I think it takes courage and real gusto to perform any one of the many tasks members of our military carry out. Kudos to you! Please let us know how are you doing there and here with happy hair growing 

buddhas_mom WOW! Amazing hair growth! What has worked in your reggie these past 6 months?

sajjy nice job! really it is very natural looking! Please post pics when the ONYC hair arrives


----------



## EasypeaZee

Okay ladies I know it doesn't look like much due to my roller set but bear with me! Lol













Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## diadall

EasypeaZee said:
			
		

> Okay ladies I know it doesn't look like much due to my roller set but bear with me! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Looks nice! Is this your first time straight? It does look longer wet.


----------



## EasypeaZee

diadall said:
			
		

> Looks nice! Is this your first time straight? It does look longer wet.



No ma'am I stretched for a year. This is what it looked like in may 



I refuse to do another year long stretch, however, I will stretch my relaxers every 3 months... As of today I am collar bone length... Yippee!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I was getting way too many sisde eyes and remarks this morning about my hair so I slicked it back into my trust old puff to shut everyone up. It didn't phase me in the least bit, but it annoyed the crap out of me.


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I was getting way too many sisde eyes and remarks this morning about my hair so I slicked it back into my trust old puff to shut everyone up. It didn't phase me in the least bit, but it annoyed the crap out of me.



Wasn't it slicked already?


----------



## NikkiQ

Not really. I just have a headband on.


----------



## Seamonster

EasypeaZee congratulations on making CBL. The first time I made SL; my hair was layered just like yours. You better swang that new perm


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I was getting way too many sisde eyes and remarks this morning about my hair so I slicked it back into my trust old puff to shut everyone up. It didn't phase me in the least bit, but it annoyed the crap out of me.



What was bring said? Are you not allowed to wear your hair out?

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

No there are no restrictions on hairstyles that we can wear around here. I just got tired of hearing people saying "WHOA!" all overdramatic and sayin "wow...your hair is kinda wild and crazy today huh? Didn't have time to actually fix it huh?"


----------



## TheNDofUO

NikkiQ said:


> No there are no restrictions on hairstyles that we can wear around here. I just got tired of hearing people saying "WHOA!" all overdramatic and sayin "wow...your hair is kinda wild and crazy today huh? Didn't have time to actually fix it huh?"



NikkiQ. They didn't?! Well, you know what? I have a penchant for crazy hair and I've had to deal with it all through high school. But, I learned that people are only reacting to different. When they get used to your hair out they'll shut up. Unless you think you can keep your hair in a puff for however long its better to let it out now. you putting your hair un a puff told them that they were right about the scruffiness. You need to be like "No, I'm wearing my hair like this because I like it like this, I am not growing my hair out to keep it permanently slicked back". People will always hold their opinions but once they realise their opinions don't matter they'll stop voicing them. HTH!


----------



## Khaiya

LOVING all the hair pics we're getting in here! Definitely the most lively challenge ever! I'm DCing at the moment, gonna go workout in a bit and then wash my hair out and thread it. It was feeling a little tangly, think maybe i had protein overload cause the CON Argan Oil condish does have some protein in it so in future i'll know to use it sparingly if i don't want protein overload. I still like it a lot tho.


----------



## livinthevida

EasypeaZee said:


> Okay ladies I know it doesn't look like much due to my roller set but bear with me! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144889
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144891
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144893
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


@EasypeaZee what did you put in your hair for the setting? Very pretty results!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I was getting way too many sisde eyes and remarks this morning about my hair so I slicked it back into my trust old puff to shut everyone up. It didn't phase me in the least bit, but it annoyed the crap out of me.


NikkiQ that bites! Forget everyone else people will look and people will talk  You know I would have definitely left my hair the way I came in the door is the way I leave


----------



## lamaria211

Ok im really on mi ishhh now ladies because I want tp be bsl by 2013 and on order to do that I need to make it to apl very soon. So I have decided to adopt lady pianolos deep moisture reggie starting yesterday and ive up my vitamins to AppliedNutrition Hair&Nails vits with silica, biotin 5000, omega 3,6,9, msm 1000, and super b complex. Ive also upd my water intake again and ive started working out again


----------



## livinthevida

TheNDofUO said:


> NikkiQ. They didn't?! Well, you know what? I have a penchant for crazy hair and I've had to deal with it all through high school. But, I learned that people are only reacting to different. When they get used to your hair out they'll shut up. Unless you think you can keep your hair in a puff for however long its better to let it out now. you putting your hair un a puff told them that they were right about the scruffiness. You need to be like "No, I'm wearing my hair like this because I like it like this, I am not growing my hair out to keep it permanently slicked back". People will always hold their opinions but once they realise their opinions don't matter they'll stop voicing them. HTH!


Well said TheNDofUO! Well said! I never realized the TRUE meaning of this saying until I arrived into my late 20's I am now in my early 30's:

"If _being different_ is _being you_ then do YOU! At least you can say you were just being yourself" 

NikkiQ I hope these cheer you up!


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> Ok im really on mi ishhh now ladies because I want tp be bsl by 2013 and on order to do that I need to make it to apl very soon. So I have decided to adopt lady pianolos deep moisture reggie starting yesterday and ive up my vitamins to AppliedNutrition Hair&Nails vits with silica, biotin 5000, omega 3,6,9, msm 1000, and super b complex. Ive also upd my water intake again and ive started working out again


Congratulations lamaria211! Please do tell what is the _lady pianolos deep moisture reggie_?


----------



## EasypeaZee

livinthevida said:
			
		

> @EasypeaZee what did you put in your hair for the setting? Very pretty results!



I do believe it was mousse. I went to the salon because after my year stretch I was too scared to  self relax. My hair feels very crunchy though and I can't wait until I get home to Moisturize and scarf it up

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## buddhas_mom

livinthevida said:
			
		

> buddhas_mom WOW! Amazing hair growth! What has worked in your reggie these past 6 months?



Thank you! I've changed a lot in the past 6 months. I started working out regularly, drinking more water and straightening my hair less often.  I do a lot more wash and gos.  I also moved to Mississippi from Georgia. The water quality for hair purposes only (the taste is awful) seems to be better here. My hair likes Mississippi water. And just leaving my hair alone, since I don't have time to pay attention to it, have all helped with my growth. The products in my reggie haven't changed.


----------



## pookaloo83

Just did a dusting. My ends feel so good!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## faithVA

TheNDofUO said:


> @NikkiQ. They didn't?! Well, you know what? I have a penchant for crazy hair and I've had to deal with it all through high school. *But, I learned that people are only reacting to different*. When they get used to your hair out they'll shut up. Unless you think you can keep your hair in a puff for however long its better to let it out now. you putting your hair un a puff told them that they were right about the scruffiness. You need to be like "No, I'm wearing my hair like this because I like it like this, I am not growing my hair out to keep it permanently slicked back". People will always hold their opinions but once they realise their opinions don't matter they'll stop voicing them. HTH!


 
I agree with all of this. But I really do think its the bolded. I don't think most people are responding personally. People have big mouths. Yes that's a fault  But they are only noticing something different.

It is aggravating now but next time you will be ready. And as you 
 hold to your guns they won't say anything. Eventually they won't even notice.


----------



## diadall

I hate assumptions. My friends sister assumes because have braids I must not have any hair.


----------



## SavannahNatural

*Re: QTR1 Length Check*

bludaydreamer

How long have you been in AFGH?  If not long consider rinsing your hair with the bottled water, if you haven't been doing that already. It was so tedious, but I believe it helped my hair!  The amount of chlorine in our water scared the mess out of me, however I used it until I got to my final rinse every time I washed.  Then I grabbed a case of water and just rinsed until I was comfortable.  Although you showed tent pictures, which makes me think you're on your way out?! (I could be wrong).  I worked insane hours, but they were repetitive which allowed me to have a great DC schedule!  Find a schedule for yourself if you can to make sure your hair is cared for while there.

Either way check out Sister Soldier.  They'll provide a few great products for deployed Soldiers (Troops/Airmen/Marines/Sailors).  Please pass it on to your fellow ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  .  While I was there I did everything in my power to keep my hair straight while I tried to transition.  It was tough, but I managed, and the Sister Soldier project provided a wonderful box of goodies to help!  If you need anything (hair care wise) feel free to PM me and I'll try and help where I can!

Stay Safe!


----------



## EasypeaZee

Sigh since my relaxer I can't keep my fingers out of my hair! It's surprisingly thick, which i looove and my hands can't get enough!!! Help!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

well i washed my hair in the tub.  it tangled up, so applied my leave-ins and just finger combed my hair.  once it was half way dry, i detangled.  i didn't lose a lot of hair and it was a little easier to detangle.  i moisturized and sealed after air drying and put my little bun in.


----------



## NikkiQ

Trying to keep this braidout until the weekend. Hiding it under a wig today. I wanna be big and free this weekend for the French Quarter Fest.


----------



## Poutchi

Hey yall, 
I have been MIA for a while... much reading to do on the thread... I think last time I was here this thread had less than 200 pages...feww you guys are active...
We should get the most active thread award


----------



## diadall

Poutchi said:
			
		

> Hey yall,
> I have been MIA for a while... much reading to do on the thread... I think last time I was here this thread had less than 200 pages...feww you guys are active...
> We should get the most active thread award



The APL thread is not for the faint of heart. We serious bout that hair growth. Its that stage you can no longer be considered to have short hair.  LOL!!!


----------



## TheNDofUO

diadall said:


> I hate assumptions. My friends sister assumes because have braids I must not have any hair.



diadall I hate that. One guy honestly asked me if I was bald. The funny thing is, I wear my own hair the majority of the time but he only notices my hair when its not mine. It's aggravating.

I was a bit naughty another time when my hair was pressed and out. I have the longest hair out of the 4 black girls in my year. I was sitting next to a guy I kind of like and I purposefully put my hair in a ponytail during the lesson so he could see it was my hair. I'm very ashamed of myself


----------



## diadall

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> diadall I hate that. One guy honestly asked me if I was bald. The funny thing is, I wear my own hair the majority of the time but he only notices my hair when its not mine. It's aggravating.
> 
> I was a bit naughty another time when my hair was pressed and out. I have the longest hair out of the 4 black girls in my year. I was sitting next to a guy I kind of like and I purposefully put my hair in a ponytail during the lesson so he could see it was my hair. I'm very ashamed of myself



She was trying to offer growth tips because I said I got them for protective styling, which she was not familiar with.

Don't feel shame. I won't when I get these braids out and make it a point for her to see me.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I have been consistently applying Hair Trigger w/ sulfur to my scalp at night and doing a 2-3 minute massage, I'm trying to consistently get to 5 minute massages. I've been co washing 2x's a week and DCing once a week  I will straighten my hair on the 20th for my 25th.  I'm excited to see if I have any noticeable increase in length.  I recently discovered that if after I rinse my hair ,but before I apply my rinse out conditioner, if I apply silken child detangler-it makes detangling a breeze.  Hopefully this will continue to work for me cause I can't stand tangled hair and i prefer to detangle with the help of running water and a product.


----------



## SavannahNatural

So I twisted my hair on Sunday and finished it on Monday.  Yesterday my scalp was soooo itchy.  I'm trying to let these stay in for a full week, however if I could keep them in longer even better!  So the question is wash or not wash... I know I can wash my hair using a knee-high/stocking to protect my twists from unraveling, but using my mud wash for it?? That part I'm not so sure about...


----------



## pookaloo83

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> well i washed my hair in the tub.  it tangled up, so applied my leave-ins and just finger combed my hair.  once it was half way dry, i detangled.  i didn't lose a lot of hair and it was a little easier to detangle.  i moisturized and sealed after air drying and put my little bun in.



Wet my rollerset cause I didn't like it.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

IDK if the mud wash would be able to rinse out properly if you apply prior to putting the stocking on. That's a tough one.


----------



## SavannahNatural

NikkiQ said:


> IDK if the mud wash would be able to rinse out properly if you apply prior to putting the stocking on. That's a tough one.



I would poo after I put the stocking on. But I'm thinking now that I could just co-wash and get the same result of a clean scalp... I think


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Do you have a clarifying conditioner?


----------



## Khaiya

My hair feels better after my DC but not as good as it should, in about 20 twists at the moment, which is how I usually keep it when I can't bother to do small twists. I would love to cut 1-2 inches off my ends cuz I just hate how they look but I'll hang on to them...for now.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm going through withdrawals because I haven't DC'd since last wednesday.  I'm 15wks post today and get my relaxer tomorrow.  I can't wait to get some water and conditioner on my hair and scalp!  Isn't CBL technically longer than SL?  If so I think I got 2" of growth and maintained most of it so I should make full CBL tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle yes CBL is longer than SL


----------



## lamaria211

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Congratulations lamaria211! Please do tell what is the lady pianolos deep moisture reggie?



There are threads and even a challenge going on that im sure can explain it best in detail but basically its wearing your hair in a protective style 100% of the time (braids or cornrows) under a wig or sewn in, using a moisturizing braid spray or spray leave in and sealing deep conditioner into the hair using a thick oil or something greasy. Only taking braids out after about 3-6 weeks and then doing a protein treatment and then its back.in braids and the cycle starts again. HTH


----------



## diadall

Its only been three weeks but I want to take the braids out.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Just redid a portion of my cornrows that were a bit loose. My scalp is screaming for a wash so I'll be using a stocking cap over them to cowash sometime tomorrow after work. I'm really determined to keep these braids in for as long as possible.


----------



## faithVA

@[email protected] said:


> So I twisted my hair on Sunday and finished it on Monday. Yesterday my scalp was soooo itchy. I'm trying to let these stay in for a full week, however if I could keep them in longer even better! So the question is wash or not wash... I know I can wash my hair using a knee-high/stocking to protect my twists from unraveling, but using my mud wash for it?? That part I'm not so sure about...


 

If you want to use the mudwash, you can really dilute it, enough so that it can run through the small opening of something like an oil bottle. You can then apply that to your scalp. I have done that and then just cowashed my hair. I found that it still worked very well but it wasn't so thick it was hard to wash off.


----------



## Phaer

I will be wigging it for the next few weeks. I am on a job hunt. I have several job fairs and (hopefully) interviews to go on. Can't be scaring the 'professiolnal 'people before I get the job.


----------



## faithVA

I have my hair in mini twists this week. I'm playing aroung with combinations of AVJ and glycerin. So far so good. No major breakage. So will keep playing around with ratios to see how it works.

I want to try to keep these twists in for 2 weeks, but I put AVJ on today and my hair is getting fuzzy , so it might not make it.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Phaer said:


> I will be wigging it for the next few weeks. I am on a job hunt. I have several job fairs and (hopefully) interviews to go on. Can't be scaring the 'professiolnal 'people before I get the job.


 
Good luck with the job hunt. Do what you must to get the job. I just had a lady share that she went in for an interview to work where I am but the recruiter told her one reason she wouldn't be offered a position is her hair is "scary" ...sad but true.


----------



## diadall

I need to be patient.  I want these braids out because its a nice light breeze and I miss my hair blowing.

Also, I got hella gray hairs I never noticed but now I have these parts I can see them all.  When did I get so old?

Lastly, I have proof that I am a person who grows about 1/4 of an inch a month.  It will be four weeks on Monday and I don't have that coveted 1/2 inch people say they get.


----------



## lamaria211

Phaer said:
			
		

> I will be wigging it for the next few weeks. I am on a job hunt. I have several job fairs and (hopefully) interviews to go on. Can't be scaring the 'professiolnal 'people before I get the job.



Good luck


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm almost finished my crochet braids but I'm SO tired!


----------



## Lurkee

I just co-washed my hair after going to the gym. My scalp is very happy and so am I.


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair is so soft. I really like that cleansing conditioner.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NaturalfienD

shortdub78 said:


> i am dying over here! i wanna wash my hair so bad. i got one more week with this dang cast on! i tried to wash in the sink. braided it and my braids came loose under the water.
> 
> does anyone know of another method i can try? my hair feels like crap.


 
shortdub78 ~ have you tried washing your hair with a stocking cap on?? It would prevent your hair from unraveling and allow you to get at your scalp.  HTH!!


----------



## NaturalfienD

lamaria211 said:


> Ok im really on mi ishhh now ladies because I want tp be bsl by 2013 and on order to do that I need to make it to apl very soon. So I have decided to adopt lady pianolos deep moisture reggie starting yesterday and ive up my vitamins to AppliedNutrition Hair&Nails vits with silica, biotin 5000, omega 3,6,9, msm 1000, and super b complex. Ive also upd my water intake again and ive started working out again


 
.
.
.
lamaria211

That regimen is awesome ... I have been doing that since January (under yarn twists/braids) and it was a factor in my choice to wig it for the rest of the year.  Reading your post reminded me that I need to take my biotin-thank you kindly and good luck with this method.  I am sure it will work out great for you!!


----------



## Seamonster

I am doing a modified Lady Pianolos regime too. Instead of a bunch of supplements, I upped my citrus fruit, and salad, drink herbal tea and a protein shake with chlorella. Every once and a while I put diatomaceous earth in my water. So I am still getting the supplements, but I feel that I can digest food better. 

My main struggle is keeping a style in for three weeks. I haven't made it three days yet. By the end of the year I hope to be able to keep a protective style in for three weeks. I wash my scalp almost every day and massage. My hair got thicker last year doing this so I am hoping to keep it up this year.


----------



## tiffers

Girls, I found the strangest thing in my Hercules Sagemann comb while doing my hair: A silky white hair that was tinted pink! Like, literally, a light pink strand of hair! But my hair is dark brown and I don't use anything that could have tinted my hair, so I think it grew out of my scalp that way!

I was so excited! If my grey hair grows out light pink, that would be SO effin' cool!


----------



## NaturalfienD

Seamonster said:


> I am doing a modified Lady Pianolos regime too. Instead of a bunch of supplements, I upped my citrus fruit, and salad, drink herbal tea and a *protein shake with chlorella.* Every once and a while I put diatomaceous earth in my water. So I am still getting the supplements, but I feel that I can digest food better.
> 
> My main struggle is keeping a style in for three weeks. I haven't made it three days yet. By the end of the year I hope to be able to keep a protective style in for three weeks. I wash my scalp almost every day and massage. My hair got thicker last year doing this so I am hoping to keep it up this year.


 
.
.
.
Seamonster ~ How are you liking that chlorella?? I have that and spirulina and I must say that the chlorella smell reminds me of pond water ... I have cut down my intake of chlorella in half (1/4 tsp chlorella) and continue with the usual spirulina amount (1/2 tsp.) I enjoy the benefits of them but the smell is tough for me to deal with. I currently mix with some form of juice to tolerate the taste ... when you say protein mix, what flavor are you using?? I might need to bite your style and try a different mix for my supplements ... TIA


----------



## Seamonster

NaturalfienD The chlorella is does smell like shellfish, and not in a good way.My favorite way to eat it is in a home made miso soup, but since I don't eat that every day it is in the protein shake. Today I made chocolate banana, I mixed a lot of cocoa powder, banana, raw honey, kefir, msm and vanilla whey protein powder, it is pretty good(no seaweed smell or taste).


----------



## lamaria211

Seamonster said:
			
		

> I am doing a modified Lady Pianolos regime too. Instead of a bunch of supplements, I upped my citrus fruit, and salad, drink herbal tea and a protein shake with chlorella. Every once and a while I put diatomaceous earth in my water. So I am still getting the supplements, but I feel that I can digest food better.
> 
> My main struggle is keeping a style in for three weeks. I haven't made it three days yet. By the end of the year I hope to be able to keep a protective style in for three weeks. I wash my scalp almost every day and massage. My hair got thicker last year doing this so I am hoping to keep it up this year.



Im a vegetarian and I juice alot so salad and fruit are my all day everyday meals but Ive had these supps in the house alreay so I figured they cant hurt! The only hard part is drinking more water I really hate the taste. Good luck on ur hhj


----------



## TheNDofUO

Just finished my hurr! Photos tomorrow!


----------



## Evolving78

NaturalfienD said:


> shortdub78 ~ have you tried washing your hair with a stocking cap on?? It would prevent your hair from unraveling and allow you to get at your scalp.  HTH!!



Never thought about that on relaxed hair. I did that when i had locs.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I may blow the hair out on my next wash day and do a nice set of twists for a twist out next weekend for my bestie's wedding. Haven't used heat in a while. It's about time. Looking forward to it actually


----------



## diadall

For those that are SL...enjoy it.  I just saw a SL lady with beautiful hair and she actually gave it a toss as she opened the door. 

I miss my hair about now but I gotta keep the braids for at least another month to make it worth the $260 I spent!!!!

So enjoy that SL hair.  When you get APL it will be longer but that doesn't mean it will be anymore beautiful than what you already have!


----------



## darlingdiva

faithVA said:


> I have my hair in mini twists this week. I'm playing aroung with combinations of AVJ and glycerin. So far so good. No major breakage. So will keep playing around with ratios to see how it works.
> 
> I want to try to keep these twists in for 2 weeks, but I put AVJ on today and my hair is getting fuzzy , so it might not make it.



I have fuzzy twists too. I am pinning them up until I have time to redo them.


----------



## Evolving78

my hair is dry as hayle!  when i just moisturize it and hope for the best.  when i get a chance to go to the store, i'll be switching conditioners.  i am going to try the Silk Elements on relaxed hair.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Seamonster said:


> @NaturalfienD The chlorella is does smell like shellfish, and not in a good way.My favorite way to eat it is in a home made miso soup, but since I don't eat that every day it is in the protein shake. Today I made chocolate banana, I mixed a lot of cocoa powder, banana, raw honey, kefir, msm and vanilla whey protein powder, it is pretty good(no seaweed smell or taste).


.
.
.

::Hits thanks button, grabs pen and paper- note taken::

Thank you Seamonster~ I will try your recipe!!! It sounds great ...


----------



## -PYT

Joining!

~Current hair length
SL/CBL

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~APL goal month
I'll say by August...not sure how fast my hair grows and I'm going to be trimming regularly also.

~Current Reggie and styling choices
I wash as needed...maybe every two weeks or every one week with tea tree shampoo, condition with AOGPB and/or leave in mane n tail deep moisturizing conditioner. Style with castor oil and a hair butter sealing the end as I braid/twist. Wear twists for a week then twist out or braid and wear braid out.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I plan on increasing my protective styling starting with some mini/small twists after I wash my straight 
hair out.  I plan to keep them at least 4 weeks at a time re-doing as necessary.  I also intend to try a hot oil treatment.

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## Fyne

TheNDofUO said:


> Just finished my hurr! Photos tomorrow!



Its tommorrow!!! TIA 



shortdub78 said:


> my hair is dry as hayle!  when i just moisturize it and hope for the best.  when i get a chance to go to the store, i'll be switching conditioners.  i am going to try the *Silk Elements on relaxed hair*.



I and my hair LOVE anything silk elements....anything with silk proteins really moisturize, I just wish I didnt have to move mountains to get silk elements products in the UK 

P.S Felt really lazy after gymming yesterday so I co-washed and wet buned for work, my hair is super soft. I may need to look into wet bunning more often.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> my hair is dry as hayle! when i just moisturize it and hope for the best. when i get a chance to go to the store, i'll be switching conditioners. i am going to try the Silk Elements on relaxed hair.


 
You're looking for a moisturizing DC? What were you using before?


----------



## Khaiya

Fyne said:


> Its tommorrow!!! TIA



We're almost into day after tomorrow and still no pics, i've been checking for them all day!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ


NikkiQ said:


> You're looking for a moisturizing DC? What were you using before?



i got all of the good stuff! lol Kenra, Joico, Mizani, Keracare, Elucence etc.....  i want something thick and creamy.

i have tried so many different dcs but, since that setback, i am on a quest to find something with slip, but will give me the moisture i need.  when i get my racks together, i am going to get some Aveda.


----------



## NaturalfienD

BUMP
.
.
.
BUMP
.
.
.
BUMP


----------



## TheNDofUO

Okay, okay! It's less than 24 hours though 







This is my flat twist base. I didn't cornrow because I'm not very good at them

 [url]http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/562911_10150788975768767_780253766_11460261_947572386_n.jpg[/url] 

That's the hair from the pack!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];15704833]@NikkiQ
> 
> 
> i got all of the good stuff! lol Kenra, Joico, Mizani, Keracare, Elucence etc..... i want something thick and creamy.
> 
> i have tried so many different dcs but, since that setback, i am on a quest to find something with slip, but will give me the moisture i need. when i get my racks together, i am going to get some Aveda.


 
Do the thick and creamy DCs work for you? I may be confusing you with someone else. I thought you were low porosity.


----------



## TheNDofUO

And for the actual hair style! Drumroll please!


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> Do the thick and creamy DCs work for you? I may be confusing you with someone else. I thought you were low porosity.



i am, but the ones with the thinner consistency is just like putting water on my hair.  i need something that offers a lot moisture and slip.


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> i am, but the ones with the thinner consistency is just like putting water on my hair. i need something that offers a lot moisture and slip.


 
Understood.


----------



## tiffers

shortdub78 Have you tried Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk? That and Camille Rose SOYlicious moisturize my parched hair beautifully. Even though it's in my stash, I have yet to try Camille Rose Moisture Max conditioner, but I'm sure it's just as good. All of her products are awesome.


----------



## Imani

diadall said:


> For those that are SL...enjoy it.  I just saw a SL lady with beautiful hair and *she actually gave it a toss as she opened the door.
> *
> I miss my hair about now but I gotta keep the braids for at least another month to make it worth the $260 I spent!!!!
> 
> So enjoy that SL hair.  When you get APL it will be longer but that doesn't mean it will be anymore beautiful than what you already have!



My hair had swang at NL, please believe on a fresh blow out, I've been tossing my head for quite some time.  When I'm APL it will only be worse, I'll probably get whiplash.


----------



## NikkiQ

My phone is being a total butt and wouldnt  let me post the length check pics my DH took for me after the first 5 tries. Anywho... I'm 2 inches away from APL at the moment. Hope to be grazing APL by my birthday in September after a good trim. 

View attachment 2012-04-12 20.18.19.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## gforceroy

Hi ladies,  I need advice. I want to dye my hair brown (like number 4 colored hair), I was looking at the textures and tones brand (light golden brown 5). I like the color on the box, just was wondering if in anyone in the thread has used this brand of box color. Im wondering if it the color would show if I just used the kit. (without a stronger developer). I would be fine with suggestions on other brands, any advice is appreciated


----------



## NikkiQ

gforceroy said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,  I need advice. I want to dye my hair brown (like number 4 colored hair), I was looking at the textures and tones brand (light golden brown 5). I like the color on the box, just was wondering if in anyone in the thread has used this brand of box color. Im wondering if it the color would show if I just used the kit. (without a stronger developer). I would be fine with suggestions on other brands, any advice is appreciated



I've never used textures and tones before, but I've used LOTS of box dyes before lol. I always suggest Garnier Nuctrisse(spelling probably sucks.sorry) and even Silk Elements. Neither have ever been harsh on my hair (both relaxed and natural).

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> My phone is being a total butt and wouldnt let me post the length check pics my DH took for me after the first 5 tries. Anywho... I'm 2 inches away from APL at the moment. Hope to be grazing APL by my birthday in September after a good trim.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
very nice ... great job


----------



## Aggie

Finally removed the last of the ssks and splits from my hair and boy am I happy

See pics:


----------



## NikkiQ

Aggie said:
			
		

> Finally removed the last of the ssks and splits from my hair and boy am I happy
> 
> See pics:



2 words Aggie...GOR GEOUS!!! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## TheNDofUO

Aggie Wow! You're hair looks like a weave (I mean that in the best way)


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> Finally removed the last of the ssks and splits from my hair and boy am I happy
> 
> See pics:


 
Girl you were posing like you knew you were all that 

Love the hair. It's nice and full.


----------



## faithVA

TheNDofUO said:


> @Aggie Wow! You're hair looks like a weave (I mean that in the best way)


 
I was thinking it looked like a wig  But I wasn't going to say anything.

But definitely meant it complimentary because it looks so thick and perfect.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Not much to report. After taking out the curlformers i(my mommy lol) put my hair into 40 big box braids. I'll give y'all a picture of those when my new ipod charger gets here...in 1-2 weeks ...smh


----------



## TheNDofUO

You know that once I hide my hair I suddenly have a burning desire to moisturise it. And press it. Well - grass is greener and all that...


----------



## Aggie

TheNDofUO said:


> @Aggie Wow! You're hair looks like a weave (I mean that in the best way)


 


faithVA said:


> Girl you were posing like you knew you were all that
> 
> Love the hair. It's nice and full.


 


faithVA said:


> I was thinking it looked like a wig  But I wasn't going to say anything.
> 
> But definitely meant it complimentary because it looks so thick and perfect.


 

Awwww!  You ladies always know how to make a gal smile. Thanks a million. 

Talking about a weave - a young lady did tell me that shortly after I walked out of the salon. 

She said "Is that your hair?" 
I said "Yes it is." 
She said "Girl that looks like a weave." 

I  at how she looked at me and said it, then thanked her because I knew she didn't mean anything bad by it. It was a good feeling because my hair has been very frustrating and challenging the first 3 months of this year. 

By the way, I think I finally found my staple stylist


----------



## Seamonster

Aggie wow your hair looks amazing, it is so healthy and thick 

@theendofuo great tree braids, hang in there, you can swing it for the June length check


----------



## -PYT

Even just getting past SL I been whipping myhair and even my ponytail! This is the longest, thickest ponytail I've ever had! At APL or beyond they gon have to restrain me


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Don't be slappin people in the face with your pony -PYT


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Don't be slappin people in the face with your pony -PYT



:reddancer:  go on and whip it P!


----------



## TheNDofUO

Awww.... Thanks Seamonster


----------



## NikkiQ

I think tomorrow I may bite the bullet...and buy a new blow dryer and flat iron. It's time. I've had mine FOREVER and they're about to kick the bucket. If I'm gonna have to depend on doing my own hair while I'm away, I might as well have some decent tools to do it with


----------



## Imani

I know most people hate getting weave checked. But I soooo cant wait to get weave checked after I straighten next weekend. lol


----------



## pookaloo83

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Not much to report. After taking out the curlformers i(my mommy lol) put my hair into 40 big box braids. I'll give y'all a picture of those when my new ipod charger gets here...in 1-2 weeks ...smh



Oh hell nah! I can't wait that long!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## gvin89

You guys are making me want to come out of these braids!  I will join the whip crew in August!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ladies that use heat...what brand of tools do you have? I need suggestions for a decent blow dryer and flat iron. I have a CHI flat iron right now and I'm not in love with it anymore.


----------



## Imani

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies that use heat...what brand of tools do you have? I need suggestions for a decent blow dryer and flat iron. I have a CHI flat iron right now and I'm not in love with it anymore.



My stylist uses fhi blow dryer and fhi platform flat iron


----------



## longhairdreaming

Aggie said:


> Finally removed the last of the ssks and splits from my hair and boy am I happy
> 
> See pics:


 
Aggie your hair is beautiful!


----------



## mamaore

Aggie, stunning hair. It really looks healthy and sleek!


----------



## Khaiya

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies that use heat...what brand of tools do you have? I need suggestions for a decent blow dryer and flat iron. I have a CHI flat iron right now and I'm not in love with it anymore.



I have a Hana flat iron and i adore it! Not an Elite tho, i went for the Pro but the elite is supposed to be ceramic just like the FHI, but quite a bit cheaper. They've done reviews on the two of them on here, you can look it up.


----------



## NikkiQ

The stylist I went to had a Fhi too. It got my hair pretty straight and it lasted a while. I'll have to look into that and the Hana Elite.


----------



## Imani

NikkiQ said:


> The stylist I went to had a Fhi too. It got my hair pretty straight and it lasted a while. I'll have to look into that and the Hana Elite.



I had a Hana elite, that's the one that's like the fhi runway right? It was pretty good til it broke. The ones that r 100 percent ceramic break easily, u can't drop them. I'm very clumsy. 

I have a fhi runway as well. But I think I must've had it too high and burnt my hair or something and now I cant get the smell out of the plates so I refuse to use it anymore even tho I paid all that money for it. Whenever I try to use it, the burnt smell from the plates gets in my hair. My stylist also used to have a runway but now uses platform or eps (another fhi) , never asked her why the switch. 

I think the platform is a solid basic flatiron and not too expensive.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hmm...I'm kinda clumsy too so now I'm worried lol. I'm gonna go browse around Sally's and TJMaxx/Marshall's today on my lunch break and see what they have. Look up a few on Amazon after I get back. 

But blow dyers...that's a whole 'nother story. I haven't heard any rave reviews on blow dryers in ages


----------



## sajjy

FHI Blow dyer and Platform flat iron are the two I use. I also have Marcel and Kizure(the iron mop top maven suggested) and when its time for me to straighten I'll be using those. I know a lot of older women with waist length hair who swear by pressing combs. What do you ladies think.... Are pressing combs better for your hair health then flatirons or vice versa?


----------



## Imani

NikkiQ said:


> Hmm...I'm kinda clumsy too so now I'm worried lol. I'm gonna go browse around Sally's and TJMaxx/Marshall's today on my lunch break and see what they have. Look up a few on Amazon after I get back.
> 
> But blow dyers...that's a whole 'nother story. I haven't heard any rave reviews on blow dryers in ages



I like my fhi blow dryer. Back when I used to straighten all th time I could def tell a difference in using it vs the cheaper one I used to keep at my bfs house


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay so I browsed Sally's today and saw a few interesting flat irons and blow dyers. I almost bought a Conair Yellowbird b/c of SimplYounique or however it's spelled  Plus they have the Jibere flat irons that she uses. No purchases though. I did get some more Manic Panic though


----------



## Fyne

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Not much to report. After taking out the curlformers i(my mommy lol) put my hair into 40 big box braids. I'll give y'all a picture of those when my new ipod charger gets here...in *1-2 weeks *...smh



@ManiiSweetheart You know your wrong  

TheNDofUO I'm feeling that style, how long are you keeping them in for?

@Aggie WOW! Your hair is looking soo healthy! 

@shortdub78 Have you tried ORS replenishing Pak or condish/ CON Argan oil intensive treatment?

@NikkiQ I keep hearing good reviews about Remington Shine Therapy straighteners, its price is reasonable its worth a try. I may treat myself for my bday  and review


----------



## faithVA

I know why I never post pics. To get a pic of my hair I need someone else to take it. Otherwise the camera is too close to my hair. Oh, well! Here's a pic of my twist out. I tried 

 

I would say excuse the gray, but compared to last month, this is nothing


----------



## diadall

faithVA said:
			
		

> I know why I never post pics. To get a pic of my hair I need someone else to take it. Otherwise the camera is too close to my hair. Oh, well! Here's a pic of my twist out. I tried
> 
> I would say excuse the gray, but compared to last month, this is nothing



I have noticable grey hair as well...i.am thinking of going honey blonde...anyone know what that does to grey? Does it look white.


I am glad you posted...super curls.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Fyne I'm keeping it in for a month because I'm not good at hair maintenance. But I'm putting the same in after for a month.


----------



## faithVA

diadall said:


> I have noticable grey hair as well...i.am thinking of going honey blonde...anyone know what that does to grey? Does it look white.
> 
> 
> I am glad you posted...super curls.


 
Thanks... Wish I had some hang time so I could drop the band.

Mine is beyond noticeable  I'm just too lazy too henna regularly to hide it. My edges don't hold henna well. All of the rest of my strands seem to like it.


 I've seen gray blend well with honey blonde, especially if they do highlights. I think its highlights for the effect I am thinking of.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:
			
		

> I know why I never post pics. To get a pic of my hair I need someone else to take it. Otherwise the camera is too close to my hair. Oh, well! Here's a pic of my twist out. I tried
> 
> I would say excuse the gray, but compared to last month, this is nothing



Look at all that gorgeous hair woman!!!! You need to post more often 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Look at all that gorgeous hair woman!!!! You need to post more often
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 


Now NikkiQ, I told you I would pay you $10 to post a compliment, but you went way over the top from what we talked about it. I ain't paying you no more than $10, final! 


Thanks Nikki

I still need HANG TIME


----------



## Seamonster

faithVA nice hair, and pretty headband. Grey hair can be so chic.


----------



## pookaloo83

faithVA said:
			
		

> I know why I never post pics. To get a pic of my hair I need someone else to take it. Otherwise the camera is too close to my hair. Oh, well! Here's a pic of my twist out. I tried
> 
> I would say excuse the gray, but compared to last month, this is nothing



Pretty!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## faithVA

Seamonster said:


> @faithVA nice hair, and pretty headband. Grey hair can be so chic.


 
Thank You! I will sell it to you for $.50  - Naw make that $.05, 9 months same as cash    I won't even check your credit.


----------



## faithVA

Thanks Pookaloo


----------



## TheNDofUO

faithVA LOL. Girl you on a roll, today!


----------



## faithVA

TheNDofUO said:


> @faithVA LOL. Girl you on a roll, today!


 
Too much time locked in the house ... working from home. Stir Crazy


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> I know why I never post pics. To get a pic of my hair I need someone else to take it. Otherwise the camera is too close to my hair. Oh, well! Here's a pic of my twist out. I tried
> 
> View attachment 145377
> 
> I would say excuse the gray, but compared to last month, this is nothing


 

What faithVA, are you kidding me, your coils are so pretty. Me likey!!!


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> What @faithVA, are you kidding me, your coils are so pretty. Me likey!!!


 
Thank You! I guess its just me. All I see is an afro and locs waiting to happen.


----------



## RS1976

I prepooed with queen helene super cholesterol mixed with oils. Shampooed with shea moisture retention shampoo and now I am sitting under the dryer with bee mines deep conditoner mixed with oils.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

faithVA

Girl we are hair twins.  Don't you like when you are in pictures and see that halo around the edges at the top of your head.  My edges don't take very well to the henna/indigo treatment either.  Trying to do hairstyles that minimize/cover the grays does not work for me and my fine strands  My hair is always tri-colored.  White/gray from the new growth, reddish/copper from the previous henna job and dark brown from the older henna/indigo work.   

Your curly/coils look great.


----------



## Imani

Aggie said:


> What faithVA, are you kidding me, your coils are so pretty. Me likey!!!



I know right.  

Faith, your hair looks really nice. I wish my hair looked nice like that in its natural state (I have too many extremely different textures and also some heat damage).

You see I hardly ever post any pics of my hair unless its straightened. Thats why so many posters always think I'm relaxed


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay so ladies we gotta work on getting Imani to post more hair pics too!!


----------



## Lurkee

I am one of those people that length check every weekend  and wanted to share. How do I get to APL in front with all layers???


----------



## NikkiQ

How close are you to APL in the front when your hair isn't curled Lurkee? Are you waiting for the longest layer in front to hit APL before you claim it or all layers?


----------



## faithVA

JazzyOleBabe said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Girl we are hair twins. Don't you like when you are in pictures and see that halo around the edges at the top of your head. My edges don't take very well to the henna/indigo treatment either. Trying to do hairstyles that minimize/cover the grays does not work for me and my fine strands My hair is always tri-colored. White/gray from the new growth, reddish/copper from the previous henna job and dark brown from the older henna/indigo work.
> 
> Your curly/coils look great.


 
Now JazzyOleBabe, you know I don't like that. I already hate taking pictures.. Then I think I'm looking all cute, smiling right, standing up straight and look at the pictures and I have this big white circle around my face. I'm done  

My SO asked me what color my hair was when we first met. Man, I don't know. Stop asking me questions 

I'm going to see a picture of you to make me feel better


----------



## faithVA

Imani said:


> I know right.
> 
> Faith, your hair looks really nice. I wish my hair looked nice like that in its natural state (I have too many extremely different textures and also some heat damage).
> 
> You see I hardly ever post any pics of my hair unless its straightened. Thats why so many posters always think I'm relaxed


 
I am tracking you Imani. I can't wait until the end of the month when you straighten and trim. I know its going to look beautiful.


----------



## faithVA

Lurkee said:


> I am one of those people that length check every weekend  and wanted to share. How do I get to APL in front with all layers???


 

I say claim it for the back and just let the front keep growing out like it is. It doesn't appear to be too far behind the back so when you reach BSL, your front will probably be APL. And then you can decide if you want to even out the front or just let it keep growing out like that.

Lots of ladies have layers. They will just say I'm APL in the back and CBL in the front or BSL in the back and APL in the front.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> How close are you to APL in the front when your hair isn't curled Lurkee? Are you waiting for the longest layer in front to hit APL before you claim it or all layers?




Hey NikkiQ  I am waiting for all layers to touch - no pulling. I want all of my hair to "rest" naturally at APL because that is what people see.


----------



## faithVA

Mrs. NikkiQ, Just wanted to let you know that you are an excellent hostess and glad you stepped up to the challenge.  I hope you host another one in 2013 

We will follow you.


----------



## Lurkee

faithVA said:


> I say claim it for the back and just let the front keep growing out like it is. It doesn't appear to be too far behind the back so when you reach BSL, your front will probably be APL. And then you can decide if you want to even out the front or just let it keep growing out like that.
> 
> Lots of ladies have layers. They will just say I'm APL in the back and CBL in the front or BSL in the back and APL in the front.



Nooo I am not claiming till my hair rests in APL.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Mrs. @NikkiQ, Just wanted to let you know that you are an excellent hostess and glad you stepped up to the challenge. I hope you host another one in 2013
> 
> We will follow you.


 

 Thanks faithVA!!! That means a lot. I will lead the next challenge if you guys want me to, but I think there will probably be a BSL 2013 before this challenge ends


----------



## pookaloo83

faithVA said:
			
		

> My SO asked me what color my hair was when we first met. Man, I don't know. Stop asking me questions
> 
> :



I just cracked up. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## livinthevida

BronxJazzy said:


> I'm going out on sat for my birthday so I wanted to think up a style that I can wear. I braided the side of it and left the rest out in a braidout. What do you guys think? Should I wear this style or find something else to do with my hair?


A Very Happy Birthday to You BronxJazzy! :birthday2


----------



## diadall

Lurkee said:


> I am one of those people that length check every weekend  and wanted to share. How do I get to APL in front with all layers???



Lots of people claim APL and their back is the only thing APL.  erplexed

But that is their hair goal.

My goal is APL in the front and BSL in the back.  But I will be claiming APL when my back reaches there.

Maybe I will start an APL in the front challenge once I make BSL.


----------



## Lurkee

diadall said:


> Lots of people claim APL and their back is the only thing APL.  erplexed
> 
> But that is their hair goal.
> 
> My goal is APL in the front and BSL in the back.  But I will be claiming APL when my back reaches there.
> 
> Maybe I will start an APL in the front challenge once I make BSL.



My goal is resting WL so I have a while to go. I will happy if and when all of my hair reaches APL in front.


----------



## livinthevida

Seamonster said:


> I am doing a modified Lady Pianolos regime too. Instead of a bunch of supplements, I upped my citrus fruit, and salad, drink herbal tea and a protein shake with chlorella. Every once and a while I put diatomaceous earth in my water. So I am still getting the supplements, but I feel that I can digest food better.
> 
> *My main struggle is keeping a style in for three weeks.* I haven't made it three days yet. By the end of the year I hope to be able to keep a protective style in for three weeks. *I wash my scalp almost every day and massage. *My hair got thicker last year doing this so I am hoping to keep it up this year.


Same thing here @Seamonster! I would love to keep my style for at least a week yet I workout daily, rinse, and roller set every evening 

I've been thinking the only way to keep my style is if I could either workout less or rinse my hair once a week (on the weekends??? ) or maybe do both! Even if I do any of these I just can't get over how crazy it is to rinse my hair only once week! I work up a pretty good sweat in my daily workouts and waiting till the weekend is waaaaaaaaayyyy too long for me


----------



## livinthevida

-PYT said:


> Joining!
> 
> ~Current hair length
> SL/CBL
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> *I wash as needed...maybe every two weeks or every one week *with tea tree shampoo, condition with AOGPB and/or leave in mane n tail deep moisturizing conditioner. Style with castor oil and a hair butter sealing the end as I braid/twist. Wear twists for a week then twist out or braid and wear braid out.


Welcome -PYT! 

I just mentioned to Seamonster bc I work out daily, I do a cool rinse, then a roller set. I do this every evening yet I would LOVE to keep my setting for at least a week. I think it's near impossible with my current regimen to skip rinses and still keep my scalp clean....so...I cool rinse after every workout.

Do you workout? If Yes how do you keep your style? Are you rinsing/washing after every workout?


----------



## livinthevida

TheNDofUO said:


> And for the actual hair style! Drumroll please!



AMUUUUUUHHZZZINGGG results TheNDofUO! I like how your curls are well defined all over very pretty!


----------



## Lurkee

faithVA said:


> I know why I never post pics. To get a pic of my hair I need someone else to take it. Otherwise the camera is too close to my hair. Oh, well! Here's a pic of my twist out. I tried
> 
> I would say excuse the gray, but compared to last month, this is nothing



faithVA Your hair is pretty  What color did you use?


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> My phone is being a total butt and wouldnt  let me post the length check pics my DH took for me after the first 5 tries. Anywho... I'm 2 inches away from APL at the moment. Hope to be grazing APL by my birthday in September after a good trim.
> 
> View attachment 145217
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


Good progress NikkiQ! You will make APL by then


----------



## livinthevida

Aggie said:


> Finally removed the last of the ssks and splits from my hair and boy am I happy
> 
> See pics:


Nice results Aggie! How did you get your hair to shine _like that_?


----------



## TheNDofUO

livinthevida you're so sweet! *cries*


----------



## Seamonster

The main reason I use the pull length check is to warn me of breakage/retention. It is definitely not my true length check, but as long as the current pull test is longer than it was last month, I know I am retaining hair. Sometimes I will have breakage, and didn't notice until I do the length pull. It is a great tool for making styling choices. 

Some of us can note that our hair retains length better with additional hair in weaves, wigs, plaits, or cornrows. Others get good growth from protective styles with their hair in buns, twist, twist out, or flat twist. Some retain hair with sparse washes, frequent washes, exercise, vitamins, herbs, or diet. In order to avoid undue expense or waste of time I use the pull test monthly to determine what is working.


----------



## faithVA

Lurkee said:


> @faithVA Your hair is pretty  What color did you use?


 
Thanks Lurkee.

I use Morrocco Method henna. It's premixed. I usually use a mix of the red and the medium brown. The last two times I have used a mix of the red and the dark brown. Sometimes I throw some cocoa in it. 

So over the entire strand, there are several different colors going on.


----------



## faithVA

livinthevida said:


> Good progress @NikkiQ! You will make APL by then


 
I agree. I think she will be APL before the end of the summer. Her hair is growing and retaining very well  And I think she will be BSB before end of year. Of course she won't believe it. But I will track this post so I can present it at the end of the year 

So I can say NikkiQ, I told you so


----------



## faithVA

Seamonster said:


> The main reason I use the pull length check is to warn me of breakage/retention. It is definitely not my true length check, but as long as the current pull test is longer than it was last month, I know I am retaining hair. Sometimes I will have breakage, and didn't notice until I do the length pull. It is a great tool for making styling choices.
> 
> Some of us can note that our hair retains length better with additional hair in weaves, wigs, plaits, or cornrows. Others get good growth from protective styles with their hair in buns, twist, twist out, or flat twist. Some retain hair with sparse washes, frequent washes, exercise, vitamins, herbs, or diet. In order to avoid undue expense or waste of time I use the pull test monthly to determine what is working.


 
I agree with you Seamonster. I really hadn't thought of it this way.

If I wasn't pulling on a regular basis, I may not have noticed that I lost an inch last month until I was completely back at NL  And I wouldn't have known to let go of that AO GPB. I would have thought I was doing wonders for my hair and it was stabbing me in the back.

 Now I have permission to length check monthly  Cuz Seamonster said I could.


----------



## Lurkee

faithVA said:


> Thanks Lurkee.
> 
> I use Morrocco Method henna. It's premixed. I usually use a mix of the red and the medium brown. The last two times I have used a mix of the red and the dark brown. Sometimes I throw some cocoa in it.
> 
> So over the entire strand, there are several different colors going on.



Thanks . Do you find the colour dripping every time you wash when you use henna? For some reason, the cocoa had me like this


----------



## faithVA

[USER=344909 said:
			
		

> Lurkee[/USER];15716783]Thanks . Do you find the colour dripping every time you wash when you use henna? For some reason, the cocoa had me like this


 
No but I don't use that much cocoa. I use 2 TBSP red, 5 TBSP brown, 2 TBSP max of cocoa if I use any. 

I also learned for my hair to try to avoid letting oils hit my hair for the first 3 days to allow the henna to set it. Oils cause the henna to separate which is when I get the most bleeding. This is probably why I don't hang on to it as long in the front because I usually oil my edges daily. 

I wash a week after and by then the color is set.


----------



## faithVA

I was lazy last night and just through my bonnet over my twist out. With the SM Mist it was still moisturized this morning. Was going to put it in a puff but I still had all my curls. So put AVJ/glycerin mix in my hands and rubbed it through my hair and ends and banded it like yesterday. Let's see how long I can drag this on.


----------



## livinthevida

Finally we get to see your hair @faithVA ! 

Yes! MAS pictures pleeeeeeezzeee


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:
			
		

> I agree. I think she will be APL before the end of the summer. Her hair is growing and retaining very well  And I think she will be BSB before end of year. Of course she won't believe it. But I will track this post so I can present it at the end of the year
> 
> So I can say NikkiQ, I told you so



Yeah totally now making it to BSB this year faithVA 

Decided to dye my hair again. He's a preview.


View attachment 2012-04-14 13.21.01.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## caltron

Just checking in.  I recently went cold turkey on the flat ironing, and I'm really noticing a difference in the health of my hair.  I'm finding I don't really need to flatiron after washing and that a blowout is all that is needed.  I know even blowdrying can be damaging, but it's a big improvement on what I had been doing.

I can also see what my hairdresser was talking about when she was telling me how terrible my ends are.  Now that I'm not using heat, I can tell the healthy hair from the dead ends.  The healthy hair is shiny and lays straight after blowing out and rolling, but the dead ends are crinkly and do what they want to do.  I have about 2 inches of these dead ends, and I think I'm going to concentrate on slowly cutting these ends off over the next four months.  

Then maybe by the end of this year I will be able to claim APL with healthy hair from root to tip.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah totally now making it to BSB this year faithVA
> 
> Decided to dye my hair again. He's a preview.
> 
> 
> View attachment 145477
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I am totally jelly of your color. It is gorgeous! NikkiQ

If you are using rinses, how do you get them to be so vivid?? Also any bleeding problems at wash day/rain ?


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah totally now making it to BSB this year @faithVA
> 
> Decided to dye my hair again. He's a preview.
> 
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
Go ahead with that red hair young lady. Only a few people could pull that off 

And as far as making it to BSB, you are going to make it. Your freudian slip means even you think your going to make it. nah nah nah


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee said:
			
		

> I am totally jelly of your color. It is gorgeous! NikkiQ
> 
> If you are using rinses, how do you get them to be so vivid?? Also any bleeding problems at wash day/rain ?



I used a Silk Elements permanent dye before that left my hair a light caramel brown once it faded so stains and and rinses show up pretty well. This is Manic Panic in Wildfire. Once I rinse it out and DC, I'll come back and post a pic of the final results. I wanted to blow it out today,but won't have enough time.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:
			
		

> Go ahead with that red hair young lady. Only a few people could pull that off
> 
> And as far as making it to BSB, you are going to make it. Your freudian slip means even you think your going to make it. nah nah nah



Dangit!! I meant NOT gonna make it. Shoot! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah totally now making it to BSB this year faithVA
> 
> Decided to dye my hair again. He's a preview.
> 
> 
> View attachment 145477
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


Beautiful see of red NikkiQ! Good coverage too 

Now I am thinking of trying Manic Panic this Spring/Summer 

Any pointers for a newbie? Is it best to color with Manic Panic or do a Henna coloring first? I'm not really looking for permanent color just something I'd like to try and see how it looks on me


----------



## sajjy

NikkiQ Beautiful color! 
Seamonster and faithVA you ladies are right about those pull length checks. I was having a ton of shedding and breakage all this week. I started to panic but I kept telling my self don't re-braid your hair for a month or two at a time.  I decided against my first mind last night and ended up redoing my hair, a length check and discovering the cause of all that breakage and shedding. So until my reggie is rock solid (which I think I'm on my way) then I'll be checking upon it... b/c it saved my hair.


----------



## Aggie

livinthevida said:


> Nice results @Aggie! How did you get your hair to shine _like that_?


 
Could you believe it livinthevida, the stylist used KeraCare Creme Press and Thermal Protector. She did put a tiny bit of KeraCare leave-in first though. The leave-in and Thermal protector went on before she blow-dryed with a very good dryer called H2Pro something...

Then she put on a tiny bit of KC Creme Press to flat iron with a titanium H2Pro flat iron. OMG! I wanted to go out and buy that blow dryer and flat iron but I have so many tools already, it would be so wrong to add more. I will be getting them when the ones I have now are no longer working though.

It was as if those crazy knots that I had in my hair just melted away with these 2 tools. I really want to get them. She didn't even spray any other shining product on my hair. In fact, she only used KeraCare products on my hair.


----------



## Aggie

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah totally now making it to BSB this year @faithVA
> 
> Decided to dye my hair again. He's a preview.
> 
> 
> View attachment 145477
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 

Oooooh Nice color NikkiQ. I myself am not brave enough to put it in my hair but I do admire those who can. I wish you had gien us a front shot to view as well.

_~hint, hint~_


----------



## Poutchi

faithVA... your curls are gorgeous!!! is that a twist out?


----------



## TheNDofUO

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah totally now making it to BSB this year @faithVA
> 
> Decided to dye my hair again. He's a preview.
> 
> 
> View attachment 145477
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Your fro is so luscious!


----------



## pookaloo83

Thought my hair didn't really grow much then dug up an old pic. The first pic is from January and the second is from my length check this month.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## faithVA

Poutchi said:


> @faithVA... your curls are gorgeous!!! is that a twist out?


 
Thank You Poutchi. Yes thats my end of week twist out. I wear twists all week and then twist out over the weekend.

I was going for 3 day hair, but I walked 5 miles and yeah she is done. I will try for a puff tomorrow


----------



## faithVA

pookaloo83 said:


> Thought my hair didn't really grow much then dug up an old pic. The first pic is from January and the second is from my length check this month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 
Nice progress pookaloo83. So how close are you? Can't quite tell from the pic.


----------



## lamaria211

I washed with ORS Creamy Aloe and dc'd with Biosilk Hydrating condish yesterday. Today I used my AR braid spray, Giovanni SAS and sealed all that in Jojoba and EVOO. My celies feel like they won the lotto


----------



## SavannahNatural

My twist out from today.  Did medium twists all week and hope to retain the hang for the remainder of the weekend. 

Probably going to wash on Sunday or Monday and rock my french braids for the week. ( that's my p,an and I'm sticking to it )

ETA: sorry they are turned the wrong way. I'll fix them in a few.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

I know my update is late & I have been inactive but my Internet was down. But here is my update for the month, not as much growth in the back as I'd like and also 2 pics of some twists that I did. My twists are finally touch my neck so I guess my hair IS growing. My twists can still use some work and I'm still not good at the concepts of twist outs but I'm working on it.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Here's a picture of my TBL box braids. There are only 40. I plan to keep these until ... The 28th in preparation for Prom!!
Thank goodness for my best friends extra charger until mine gets here


----------



## Evolving78

well i had a cotton ball size of hair that came from detangling.  i hate when i find something that works, i do something different.  it's late.  i'm airdrying right now.  once i get a touchup in May, i know i will be at my goal of APL.  i don't think i will trim my ends yet.  i might hold off.


----------



## pookaloo83

faithVA said:
			
		

> Nice progress pookaloo83. So how close are you? Can't quite tell from the pic.



I don't know. I think I need another 2 inches maybe? My goal was for May but I think iveibt make it. So maybe August or September.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Blairx0

I really want to join in, but i dont know how to take a starting pic when I can't reach my hair in the back. i have a few front shots if the will suffice.


----------



## livinthevida

Aggie said:


> Could you believe it livinthevida, the stylist used KeraCare Creme Press and Thermal Protector. She did put a tiny bit of KeraCare leave-in first though. The leave-in and Thermal protector went on before she blow-dryed with a very good dryer called H2Pro something...
> 
> Then she put on a tiny bit of KC Creme Press to flat iron with a titanium H2Pro flat iron. OMG! I wanted to go out and buy that blow dryer and flat iron but I have so many tools already, it would be so wrong to add more. I will be getting them when the ones I have now are no longer working though.
> 
> It was as if those crazy knots that I had in my hair just melted away with these 2 tools. I really want to get them. She didn't even spray any other shining product on my hair. In fact, she only used KeraCare products on my hair.


Very pretty Aggie! Thank goodness the stylist used one product line for the entire process rather a mix - match. I like consistency of using one group of hair products for hair care and your pictures show this really well! I love that shine 

Are you going back to the stylist? If Yes how often?

To celebrate my HHJ! At 6 months I am going to a stylist for a trim (it is June for me)! Now that I am pretty good at caring for my hair I think I'll finally know exactly what to say  I have learned so much thanks to the ladies here I know I will be better prepared by then


----------



## Evolving78

i plan to cowash this coming tuesday in the shower since my cast is coming off! Yay! i am going to cowash more until my next touch up.   my hair feels pretty decent right now.  i think i might just moisturize and seal once daily instead of twice a day. i am trying out a product for sealing that i like so far.  it's from Africa's Best Kids Organics.  it's lighter than coconut oil.  i still like my oil sheen too. my new growth is pretty flat too.


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> Thought my hair didn't really grow much then dug up an old pic. The first pic is from January and the second is from my length check this month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


Now that's growth @pookaloo83! 

The first pic looks like it's right about your collarbone and the second looks waaaaaaaay past that almost like grazing APL. Have you done anything new to your reggie since January?


----------



## livinthevida

Blairx0 said:


> I really want to join in, but i dont know how to take a starting pic when I can't reach my hair in the back. i have a few front shots if the will suffice.


Welcome Blairx0! 

Some of us stretch a strand of hair to the front and take a quick pic and others take a pic of the back of their hair as is. I myself have posted pics both wet and dry and even after a trim. 

Let's see your best shot!


----------



## livinthevida

shortdub78 said:


> well i had a cotton ball size of hair that came from detangling.  i hate when i find something that works, i do something different.  it's late.  i'm airdrying right now.  once i get a touchup in May, i know i will be at my goal of APL.  i don't think i will trim my ends yet.  i might hold off.


shortdub78 are you detangling when wet? Even when I used my wide tooth detangle comb on wet hair I noticed alot of breakage. Now that I do cool rinses I wait for my hair to air-dry then gently detangle with my comb and brush before applying OCO (Organic Coconut Oil). Since January I have a lot less hair coming off the top of this head


----------



## livinthevida

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Here's a picture of my TBL box braids. There are only 40. I plan to keep these until ... The 28th in preparation for Prom!!
> Thank goodness for my best friends extra charger until mine gets here


These are very pretty on you ManiiSweetheart!

Do you have a style planned for your Prom yet? I like the first pic where your hair is in an updo with a pink headband


----------



## Evolving78

livinthevida said:


> shortdub78 are you detangling when wet? Even when I used my wide tooth detangle comb on wet hair I noticed alot of breakage. Now that I do cool rinses I wait for my hair to air-dry then gently detangle with my comb and brush before applying OCO (Organic Coconut Oil). Since January I have a lot less hair coming off the top of this head



yep that's pretty much my issue.  i used to detangling in the shower under the water.  i will try that.  i did last time and didn't lose a lot of hair.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

livinthevida Thank you!! Umm nope i don't have a style yet.. i've been thinking about it but i always come up with nothing


----------



## livinthevida

@[email protected] said:


> My twist out from today.  Did medium twists all week and hope to retain the hang for the remainder of the weekend.
> 
> Probably going to wash on Sunday or Monday and rock my french braids for the week. ( that's my p,an and I'm sticking to it )
> 
> ETA: sorry they are turned the wrong way. I'll fix them in a few.


Nice hangtime @[email protected] 

oooooooooOOOOOhhhh I really want to see how these come out when you do your twists later. Pretty pleaaaaazzee post a pic when done?


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna do a flexi rod set tonight.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## growbaby

so I took a shower this morning w/ the bf (dont worry, strictly a business shower  -look it up) anywho im cowashing and he says "woah look at you tryna have long hair!" ..made morning.. then he proceeds to ask how long am i trying to grow it and tell me that some (a small few)hairs are already to my armpits (lead hairs maybe???) he knows that APL has been the goal since I started my HHJ in November 2011 so it makes me happy that he is getting just as excited as me begining to graze APL Hopefully most of my hair will be there or grazing by our next check-in!


----------



## pookaloo83

livinthevida said:


> Now that's growth @pookaloo83!
> 
> The first pic looks like it's right about your collarbone and the second looks waaaaaaaay past that almost like grazing APL. Have you done anything new to your reggie since January?


livinthevida nothing new. But I plan on PSing more.


----------



## faithVA

growbaby said:


> so I took a shower this morning w/ the bf (dont worry, strictly a business shower  -look it up) anywho im cowashing and he says "woah look at you tryna have long hair!" ..made morning.. then he proceeds to ask how long am i trying to grow it and tell me that some (a small few)hairs are already to my armpits (lead hairs maybe???) he knows that APL has been the goal since I started my HHJ in November 2011 so it makes me happy that he is getting just as excited as me begining to graze APL Hopefully most of my hair will be there or grazing by our next check-in!


 
This entire post was hilarious. But congratulations on grazing


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

I cut about 1-1.5" of the ends of my hair yesterday.    I beleive it was from my heat damage escapade back in March.  Still at CBL but I'm a slow grower so I may not make it to APL by Dec.  Hopefully I can get some length back during the summer.  My hair really grows at that time of year.


----------



## -PYT

livinthevida I don't workout, sorry...my job makes me sweat enough though!    my hair is too much of a job for me to rinse mid-week or anything so I just deal with it until wash day.


----------



## LoveCraze

Ok so I know I'm a little late on my length check, but I didn't have much hope of making APL. My hair grows soo dang on slow it can get discouraging if I dwell on it.  I'm still not sure if I'm there. If I am, it's just barely. So what ya'll think?










I think I still should give myself another couple of months to be certain, IDK.


----------



## diadall

StephElise said:
			
		

> Ok so I know I'm a little late on my length check, but I didn't have much hope of making APL. My hair grows soo dang on slow it can get discouraging if I dwell on it.  I'm still not sure if I'm there. If I am, it's just barely. So what ya'll think?
> 
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/76_30/101_135/April-14-2012-010.jpg
> 
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/76_30/101_135/April-14-2012-013.jpg
> 
> I think I still should give myself another couple of months to be certain, IDK.



I think my hair is like yours in that it looks longer with a layer down and shorter all down... I don't get that.

I think you are APL in photo 1.


----------



## livinthevida

faithVA said:


> This entire post was hilarious. But congratulations on grazing


That was hilarious growbaby! Congratulations on your leading hairs making their way to APL


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> I think my hair is like yours in that it looks longer with a layer down and shorter all down... I don't get that.
> 
> I think you are APL in photo 1.


StephElise I agree with diadall your hair is APL in picture # 1! Congratulations! 

In picture # 1 and # 2 it only looks like the two sides on the outer end are shorter than the center part of your hair


----------



## NikkiQ

Went ahead and blew out my hair. Sorry it's not a great pic,but I've had a pretty rough day. My bestie that is getting married next week is dealin with the loss of her father this morning so I've been there with her and her family most of the day. I'll try to get a better picture later. 

View attachment 2012-04-15 19.50.13.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Went ahead and blew out my hair. Sorry it's not a great pic,but I've had a pretty rough day. My bestie that is getting married next week is dealin with the loss of her father this morning so I've been there with her and her family most of the day. I'll try to get a better picture later.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



So sorry for your friend! That must be rough.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

Washed, dc'd, and stretched in flexi rods for my braidout. I stretch via rollers now. Better that blow drying.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Went ahead and blew out my hair. Sorry it's not a great pic,but I've had a pretty rough day. My bestie that is getting married next week is dealin with the loss of her father this morning so I've been there with her and her family most of the day. I'll try to get a better picture later.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Sorry for your friends loss, What did u use for your blow out?


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Went ahead and blew out my hair. Sorry it's not a great pic,but I've had a pretty rough day. My bestie that is getting married next week is dealin with the loss of her father this morning so I've been there with her and her family most of the day. I'll try to get a better picture later.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
Wow, Sorry to hear that NikkiQ. I can't even imagine the emotions she is going through, with the loss and the ensuing wedding. She is fortunate to have a friend like you with her though.


----------



## -PYT

I want to use twists this summer to get to apl and to leave my hair alone also, but when will I have time to do them!


----------



## pookaloo83

-PYT said:
			
		

> I want to use twists this summer to get to apl and to leave my hair alone also, but when will I have time to do them!



I want to do this too. But I don't wanna do my own hair. I wanted to do the puffy twists.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## growbaby

livinthevida said:
			
		

> That was hilarious growbaby! Congratulations on your leading hairs making their way to APL



Lol thank you both!


----------



## lamaria211

Im trying to keep my celies in until may I only plan on detangling once a month for the next 6 months


----------



## -PYT

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I want to do this too. But I don't wanna do my own hair. I wanted to do the puffy twists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



What are puffy twists?


----------



## Poutchi

Twists lovers...do you know the nubian twists? i think I might use them as well this summer.
I took another section of my braids out...Now the braids can only be in a bun...I think I have started the take down process...Will probably take few more out next week end...Talk about a months long take down plan 
Happy Monday to all


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Went ahead and blew out my hair. Sorry it's not a great pic,but I've had a pretty rough day. My bestie that is getting married next week is dealin with the loss of her father this morning so I've been there with her and her family most of the day. I'll try to get a better picture later.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Dang your hair is super thick


----------



## lilyofthenile

I've been bad, very bad. Not posting a length check pic at the beginning of April. Had to remove all my braids and I was also slacking on detangling my hair, it took an entire week (I did about two hours a day, things need to change  ).

But here they are... the pics. Yeah they're not as great as I could have made the length check pics... didn't have anyone take pics like before.  But nonetheless, here they are.

The pics where I'm wearing a pink polka dot top was taken in the first week of January. The other set of pics with the blue were taken just today! I protective styled three months straight with yarn braids but I want to go back to protective styling and maybe to save myself the headache I'll do it for two months only b/c the detangling is serious work.  

I don't know if I made progress. I feel like my hair doesn't grow. My mother and sister keep telling me my hair grows. The last pic is of my sister and she's grazing APL (she's the one who should really be in this challenge lol  ) and she moisturises her hair if she remembers... doesn't deep condition, only uses four products, keeping it really simple!   . She's my hairspiration!


----------



## bludaydreamer

Nubian twists are amazing. 

I am currently in celies pinned in a bun. My flat ironed hair was reverting from working out, so I just washed it out. I am moisturizing and sealing every other day. No damage, so that's good. #boringhair


----------



## kbragg

I'm diving in!

~Current hair length - Collarbone/shoulder length 
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - relaxed 
~APL goal month - December
~Current Reggie and styling choices - daily moisture and seal, DC  on dry hair 2xs per week, once with protein, once with moisture. Shampoo as needed. Air dry/no heat in wrap or rollerset. Styles: bun, pony tail, down for special occasions. Sulfur oil every other day. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Switched from natural to relaxed to eliminate knotting, breakage and long washing/styling sessions.


----------



## lilyofthenile

NikkiQ - :hugs: we are here for you.


----------



## TheNDofUO

kbragg hi!!


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Sorry for your friends loss, What did u use for your blow out?


 
I washed, DC'd and detangled. Dried in twists overnight and then applied IC Fantasia's heat protectant before blowdrying in sections. It's slicked back in a pony puff right now under my wig. Didn't have the energy to do anything this morning to it. 



faithVA said:


> Wow, Sorry to hear that NikkiQ. I can't even imagine the emotions she is going through, with the loss and the ensuing wedding. She is fortunate to have a friend like you with her though.


 
Thanks faithVA. Her and the family are doing fine. He didn't suffer and he is at peace now so we're going to make sure that this wedding goes smoothly this weekend as he wanted. I'm just praying that the funeral isn't right before the wedding. I think that will be too much for her to handle. But enough of the Debbie Downer. I'm sorry about that ladies. Just wanted to vent a little. 



The Princess said:


> Dang your hair is super thick


 
 thanks The Princess! It has it's pros and cons that's for sure. I washed and put my hair in twists early Saturday afternoon. I took them down yesterday after getting home around 6pm and they weren't dry all the way. I told my DH and he said "bae that's not good! you can get mildew in there!!!"


----------



## NikkiQ

kbragg said:


> I'm diving in!
> 
> ~Current hair length - Collarbone/shoulder length
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd - relaxed
> ~APL goal month - December
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices - daily moisture and seal, DC on dry hair 2xs per week, once with protein, once with moisture. Shampoo as needed. Air dry/no heat in wrap or rollerset. Styles: bun, pony tail, down for special occasions. Sulfur oil every other day.
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> Switched from natural to relaxed to eliminate knotting, breakage and long washing/styling sessions.


 
It's about time you got up in here kbragg!!  Welcome to our funky bunch. Watch out for faithVA though. She's no joke with puttin people out once they hit APL.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> It's about time you got up in here @kbragg!!  Welcome to our funky bunch. Watch out for @faithVA though. She's no joke with puttin people out once they hit APL.


 

Yeah, I was side eyeing her. But I haven't had my cup of coffee so she is safe for a minute. But I have my eye on you Ms. kbragg


----------



## NikkiQ

Man I got so much running through my head right now! I can't seem to focus on one thing for more than 5min these days. Our move date is coming up soon so I'm trying to figure out if I wanna go out and stock pile on hair products to take with me b/c I don't think they're gonna have a lot of what I want down there in PR. Plus shipping is a beast so I know ordering online will be limited. Sucks!!!


----------



## bludaydreamer

Ladies, does your bang/shorter layers have split ends? Most of my hair is split free, but the bang has horrendous splits. I had to cut an inch off. Me no likey.


----------



## Evolving78

bludaydreamer said:


> Ladies, does your bang/shorter layers have split ends? Most of my hair is split free, but the bang has horrendous splits. I had to cut an inch off. Me no likey.



no i really don't get splits.  i get withered ends that just break off.  how are you moisturizing your shorter layers?  you have to really go through your hair when trimming.

NikkiQ hugs and kisses to you and your friend.

kbragg hey lady!  so glad for you to join us!  we are really here for each other in this thread, so whatever you need, we got your back! being in here will help you reach your goal!

i couldn't find my scarf, so i slept with a cheap bonnet on and it dried my hair out.  plus my hair was moving around in that thing.


----------



## BrownSkin89

Joining!!

~Current hair length
Full Shoulder length

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural - 4b/4c

~APL goal month
November 1st - my 2 yr nappiversary *laughs*

~Current Regimen and styling choices

Moisturized everyday w/ Shea butter mix & Care Free Curl moisturizer spray
Twice a month: Wash, deep condition, air dry. No heat whatsoever.
Style: protective - wigs
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Low manipulation, sealing my ends & more fruits & vegetables. Plenty of water & remembering to take multivitamin 
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## diadall

Braids, week 4.

I was trying for twelve weeks but I can't do it. What is a good length of time to wear them? 6,7,8 weeks? Longer?


----------



## Blairx0

*hair type* : 4 everything
*hair state*: natural
*hair timeline*: last relaxer 07/2010. beginning of journey 10/2010. Apl by September 2012.
*hair growth rate*:.3 a month.
*hair profile*: takes about 2 days to dry. loves conditioner and leave ins. slow growth strong retention.
*hair struggles:* heavy, heavy shedding. currently taking garlic and being more gentle to combat this.
*hair joys*: oils of all kinds,deep conditioning with heat, low manipulation, and sun; My hair is solar powered
*hair fears*: I have never worn my naturally texture and once I fear I won't be able to  do anything because of my own ignorance, drying time, etc. I am currently collecting products to try this summer and hope to have some ideas come fall.
*Hair Regime: *Deep condition weekly with yogurt mixture, AO HSR ,mixture,or whatever else. Moisturize every other day with Giovanni Direct, Darcy's leave-in or some oil. Seal ends with Castor oil daily. Baggy 3 times a week.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=146212 said:
			
		

> diadall[/USER];15731491]Braids, week 4.
> 
> I was trying for twelve weeks but I can't do it. What is a good length of time to wear them? 6,7,8 weeks? Longer?
> 
> View attachment 145749


 
I think they look really good. My hair only looks that good for the first 2 weeks  Keep them as long as you can. Re-evaluate in another 2 weeks. 

I usually only keep anything for 6 to 8 weeks. After that my roots grow out so much and start tangling its a big mess to keep them in longer.


----------



## NikkiQ

Making me want braids now lol


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:


> Making me want braids now lol



I usually am okay but something about this time getting them that makes me want to go back to my hair.

Imma shoot for one more month.


----------



## Khaiya

Hello ladies! Goodness, there were so many new pages and new pics, an new challengers, I love it! Still in my twists, gonna see how long I can endure them before I have to wash. Gonna spritz my hair in the meantime with a - water, VO5 moisturizing condish, Aphogee 2 minute - mix. See if I can correct my protein imbalance b4 taking my twists down.


----------



## Poutchi

diadall said:


> I usually am okay but something about this time getting them that makes me want to go back to my hair.
> 
> Imma shoot for one more month.


 diadall... it is the hair journey demon... you keep thinking how you want to be giving more TLC to your hair but can't do as much because they are in braids ... We will probably get the braids out at the same time, roughly ... I am pushing 4 months with mine now and i know it is only because I am busy like a single tooth in a mouth ( old african saying ...lol...just picture it) that I am not minding them as much


----------



## Khaiya

^Lol, i love that saying!


----------



## NaturalfienD

diadall said:


> Braids, week 4.
> 
> I was trying for twelve weeks but I can't do it. What is a good length of time to wear them? 6,7,8 weeks? Longer?
> 
> View attachment 145749


 

diadall ~ I typically keep my braids in no longer than 8 weeks; in my experience any longer leads to a helluva time detangling and my hair gets mad at me when I try to keep them in longer.  HTH!!


----------



## Khaiya

I was just looking over the thread about LadyPaniolo's Deep Moisture Regimen and i've decided to do small plaits in my hair instead of twists. The plaits will last longer since i can wash and DC with them in and it will still look fairly decent. To me, my twists start looking rough after a week or so, i wouldn't dream of washing and leaving them in for too long. Also plaits would minimize manipulation for me since i'd need to take them down less, we'll see.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Went ahead and blew out my hair. Sorry it's not a great pic,but I've had a pretty rough day. My bestie that is getting married next week is dealin with the loss of her father this morning so I've been there with her and her family most of the day. I'll try to get a better picture later.
> 
> View attachment 145655
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ my deepest condolences to your friend this must be a challenging time for everyone with her Wedding planned next week. 

I hope that your bestie finds great comfort and peace with her Family & Friends
​


----------



## livinthevida

Poutchi said:


> Twists lovers...do you know the nubian twists? i think I might use them as well this summer.
> I took another section of my braids out...Now the braids can only be in a bun...I think I have started the take down process...Will probably take few more out next week end...Talk about a months long take down plan
> Happy Monday to all


Happy Monday Poutchi


----------



## livinthevida

KumakoXsd said:


> I've been bad, very bad. Not posting a length check pic at the beginning of April. Had to remove all my braids and I was also slacking on detangling my hair, it took an entire week (I did about two hours a day, things need to change  ).
> 
> But here they are... the pics. Yeah they're not as great as I could have made the length check pics... didn't have anyone take pics like before.  But nonetheless, here they are.
> 
> The pics where I'm wearing a pink polka dot top was taken in the first week of January. The other set of pics with the blue were taken just today! I protective styled three months straight with yarn braids but I want to go back to protective styling and maybe to save myself the headache I'll do it for two months only b/c the detangling is serious work.
> 
> I don't know if I made progress. I feel like my hair doesn't grow. My mother and sister keep telling me my hair grows. The last pic is of my sister and she's grazing APL (she's the one who should really be in this challenge lol  ) and she moisturises her hair if she remembers... doesn't deep condition, only uses four products, keeping it really simple!   . She's my hairspiration!


KumakoXsd your sister's last pic looks very close to APL!

Your family is right about your growth too I see between January and today your ends are much fuller now as they grow toward APL


----------



## livinthevida

bludaydreamer said:


> Ladies, does your bang/shorter layers have split ends? Most of my hair is split free, but the bang has horrendous splits. I had to cut an inch off. Me no likey.


bludaydreamer no split ends here yet I moisture every evening with OCO (Organic Coconut Oil) then roller set. My hair in the front is finally growing past my chin!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> thanks The Princess! It has it's pros and cons that's for sure. I washed and put my hair in twists early Saturday afternoon. I took them down yesterday after getting home around 6pm and they weren't dry all the way. I told my DH and he said "bae that's not good! _*you can get mildew in there!!!"*_



TOOO FUNNY NikkiQ!  Can you get mildew in there????!!!?????


----------



## Khaiya

^I've heard tale of such a thing.....maybe it's just a tale tho, never heard any first hand experiences (thankfully!) In theory it should be possible tho....


----------



## lamaria211

Khaiya said:
			
		

> I was just looking over the thread about LadyPaniolo's Deep Moisture Regimen and i've decided to do small plaits in my hair instead of twists. The plaits will last longer since i can wash and DC with them in and it will still look fairly decent. To me, my twists start looking rough after a week or so, i wouldn't dream of washing and leaving them in for too long. Also plaits would minimize manipulation for me since i'd need to take them down less, we'll see.



Im on week 2 using this regimen and I love it, its so easy and it seems to be working no breakage and my ends are nice and soft Good luck to you


----------



## lamaria211

livinthevida said:
			
		

> bludaydreamer no split ends here yet I moisture every evening with OCO (Organic Coconut Oil) then roller set. My hair in the front is finally growing past my chin!



I feel like ive been stuck at chin length for a year


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:


> TOOO FUNNY @NikkiQ!  Can you get mildew in there????!!!?????


 
I'm sure if it was hot, wet and sweaty for a few days it may happen


----------



## Blairx0

Currently baggying with just some giovanni direct and dreaming of long,healthy hair


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ *whispers* if you dream it...it will come


----------



## NikkiQ

Like I'm for real thinking about getting braids for the summer while I deal with this move. All my stuff will be packed away and on a boat to Puerto Rico so I won't be able to do much to my hair anyway. Hmm....sounding like a better idea.


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Like I'm for real thinking about getting braids for the summer while I deal with this move. All my stuff will be packed away and on a boat to Puerto Rico so I won't be able to do much to my hair anyway. Hmm....sounding like a better idea.



You are moving to Puerto Rico? Join me in the Braidy Bunch.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Yup. In June and I totally don't wanna go 

I'm trying to find someone in my area that can do braids well. I'm on the hunt!


----------



## -PYT

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^Yup. In June and I totally don't wanna go
> 
> I'm trying to find someone in my area that can do braids well. I'm on the hunt!



Girl why wouldn't you want to move to paradise lol


----------



## NikkiQ

The job market there sucks and I don't swim


----------



## Khaiya

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ *whispers* if you dream it...it will come



I hope this is true! I've had my fair share of taking a rollerset down and having hair that just falls out to my waist.


----------



## itsjusthair88

I keep MIA'ng out of here and popping back up, but there is nothing new to report. Out of pure laziness, I have been wearing my hair in a loose puff and I know I am going to have hell to pay when it's time to detangle and re-twist, but tomorrow is tomorrow and I live for today. Anyways, being poor and nappy had resulted in my mostly water and oil routine and it's working so there's that...

NikkiQ you can apply for federal jobs before you get down and there and do your testing (if you are advanced to the next phase) and be open to ALL of the federal jobs down there, the feds are deep in PR


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ

I have serious hair dreams. My favorite is when i have 5 feet of hair and 5 fewer inches around my wasit. Gotta dream big right? Sweet dreams!


----------



## Phaer

This last install of kinky twist was bad from the beginning. First, they were doing them too tight and I had them redo a couple of them, the rest didn't start hurting until I got home. My head was hurting for four days!

Secondly, I removed the twists before I was ready to detangle (when will I learn?), but they were getting on my nerves and I had a Lot of new growth. I am in the process of moving and did not have the time to do my full treatment (including steam), not to mention that my hair care products are already in the new house (they got moved first, I wasn't about to lose or forget them! Lol)

Third, I slept with my hair undetangled for almost a week, when I finally detangled (using my fingers and oil first, then a comb) I have NEVER had so much breakage! If you cupped both of your hands together it would be filled. Normally I get minimal breakages, like the size of the circle formed when your pointer finger meets your thumb.

So, besides the delay in detangling, I am trying to figure out what went wrong this time around.

Maybe I shouldn't have moisturized my hair before the install (in the past I had them install without adding any products to my hair, but I felt bad for the braiders)

Maybe I should have removed all of the twist when I saw how much they were hurting, but a sister is unemployed and can't afford to waste $160 plus tips.

Most likely, I should have just put up with it and not remove them until after the move, but once I removed the front I couldn't stop.

I am trying to decide if I need to do a protein treatment, my hair feels brittle and if I touch it too hard it breaks.

My edges are awesome, nice and full, but then again it should be, I was applying jbco like it was going out of style.

I am fine with this setback because my hair is still about cbl, I have given myself until the end of the year to get to apl. If I don't make it to apl by the end of the year I will be happy if I am close.
Just no more setbacks this year.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Today for the first time since buying Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque I used it and liked it. I still have my hair in cornrows(almost 2 weeks! yay!) and I was running late for work but my hair was so dry. I just rubbed some in my palms and pressed it into my braids. I put a scarf on 'cause it was still white and didn't think anything of it till this afternoon driving home. I put my hand on my head and noticed how soft my moisturized my hair still was! Yay! Hopefully this wasn't a one off and I can use this more often.

On a totally different note I had a meeting with the parents at my school today(I'm on the admin team) and interestingly enough they were fascinated by my hair lol. First they wanted to know how long it took to braid. Did I braid it or use a machine? Then I learned that several of them assumed I didn't wash my hair. They were amazed to find I do infact wash my hair.  Amazing the assumptions people make.


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 said:


> I keep MIA'ng out of here and popping back up, but there is nothing new to report. Out of pure laziness, I have been wearing my hair in a loose puff and I know I am going to have hell to pay when it's time to detangle and re-twist, but tomorrow is tomorrow and I live for today. Anyways, being poor and nappy had resulted in my mostly water and oil routine and it's working so there's that...
> 
> @NikkiQ you can apply for federal jobs before you get down and there and do your testing (if you are advanced to the next phase) and be open to ALL of the federal jobs down there, the feds are deep in PR


 
Easier said than done. I've been applying for federal jobs and almost all of them have turned me down due to me not being bilingual. Plus lots of them require Masters...and I sure don't have one


----------



## lilyofthenile

livinthevida said:


> @KumakoXsd your sister's last pic looks very close to APL!
> 
> Your family is right about your growth too I see between January and today your ends are much fuller now as they grow toward APL



Thank you for your response  I'm so glad you say that b/c now I notice. I will keep doing what I was doing. I was under so much stress in those 3 months so I'm happy that I made some progress.


----------



## lamaria211

I CW this morning with Ion  Keratin Smoothing Masque, now im DCing with Giovanni SAS under my heating cap


----------



## Evolving78

i got my cast off! YAY!  my ankle is still sore, but i can stand on it, so i will be taking my shower today as soon as my daughter leaves for school!  i can't wait to cowash my hair!


----------



## The Princess

I got a line up, to clean the hair off my neck. She cut to far up.  I'm pulling long strands off hair out my bun and my nape area. I don't know why some people cut so far up. I don't have a short cut. Just get the hair off the neck, not the nape area. 

Vent over.


----------



## longhairdreaming

I made another wig! This one came out much better than my first and I can't wait to wear it. I can't wait till my hair is actully this length  I'm still working on cutting and styling-two things I not that skilled in but gotta start somewhere


----------



## newnyer

Hey my lovely ladies!! (Yea ya'll thought I just up & left ya'll, huh?) Back to my reality called life and I must say that I've missed you ladies.  Well thanks for putting me on the graduates list. After I got my touch up I couldn't deny it anymore lol.  Still working on the overall thickness but I think for a year into the HHJ game I'm doing fine.  Now it's on to staring at shoulder blades & bra straps!   Crazy how a year ago I was completely content with stopping here...but nah son! 

Ya'll are the bestest! I'm popping in here from time to time to cheer ya'll on so don't think ya'll are rid of me yet!


----------



## Evolving78

just got out of the shower.  detangling was a lot better.  i finger detangled after i put my leave-in and argan oil in.  once it was half way dry, i started to detangle with mane and tail detangle and a wide toothed comb.  i didn't lose a lot of hair.  but i need to figure out how to keep my hair from drying out.  my hair is a little on the dry side.  but i plan on cowashing thursday or friday.  i will being dc'ing too.  i might dust my hair today as well.


----------



## pookaloo83

I want my hair dyed like this.


----------



## sajjy

Onyc has processed my hair for shipment yayayyyy! So excited, I mighthangout atthe house in the morning so i wont miss the maillady  In other news I lost 4 to 5 pounds! My ultimate goal is to drop another 10 to 15


----------



## NikkiQ

Thinking of putting in a set of twists for an out this weekend. I'm not sure yet though. My bestie said she doesn't mind me having the bright red hair for the wedding, but I want all the focus to be on her. Bright red hair, bright orange dress, big shoulder tattoo and 5" block heels is a bit much. Time for operation Tone It Down


----------



## Evolving78

i just dusted my ends.  they look and feel better.


----------



## Poutchi

I think it would be fair for my hair to sue me for negligence...boy...i can't wait to finish this semester...(btw... I have never realized how much education cost in the US compare to Canada until I asked about taking online courses at MTU...OMG...702$ per credit hour... I take 3 credit hours course for about 600$ here :S wow...makes someone appreciate what they have)...


----------



## lilyofthenile

The Princess said:


> I got a line up, to clean the hair off my neck. She cut to far up.  I'm pulling long strands off hair out my bun and my nape area. I don't know why some people cut so far up. I don't have a short cut. Just get the hair off the neck, not the nape area.
> 
> Vent over.



I want to line my nape up as well, what you've experienced is what I'm afraid of


----------



## NaturalfienD

Checking in ...

I co-washed last night with HE Hello Hydration while my hair was in a bun.  I just cannot bring myself to wash on loose hair because my hair likes to tangle on itself, which means lots and lots of 'shedding.'  I am happy to report that it worked pretty good- I blotted my hair with a towel, applied gel, and tied it all up.  My hair was dry by the morning and everything was all good.  Now I can definitely co-wash three times a week until I make a new u-part wig.   Yeah buddy ...


----------



## The Princess

KumakoXsd said:
			
		

> I want to line my nape up as well, what you've experienced is what I'm afraid of



Yeah. If you can just do it yourself.


----------



## Khaiya

I almost went in to panic mode when i couldn't find this thread at the top of the first page


----------



## Seamonster

I got that werewolf neck look working for me too. My neck hairs grow so low, I am constantly wondering what is that on my neck. Then I remember.


----------



## Evolving78

^^^ i could stand to use a lining too.  i'll have my boyfriend hook me up.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

I have no idea how long my hair is right now - I just know that this is the first time I've actually realized that my hair is growing and I'm excited as hell. lol Just wanted to share 

Left side: BC: May 30, 2011
Right side: Today: Apr 17, 2012


----------



## diadall

LoveTheSkinImIn said:
			
		

> I have no idea how long my hair is right now - I just know that this is the first time I've actually realized that my hair is growing and I'm excited as hell. lol Just wanted to share
> 
> Left side: BC: May 30, 2011
> Right side: Today: Apr 17, 2012



Well can you stretch a piece? Great progress and it looks like you have some great length.


----------



## Khaiya

loving how my ends feel right now, gonna go ahead and moisturize and seal again tonite just because i can.


----------



## Darenia

I don't  know  who I am foolin, I do not like to protective  style. I purchased this hair for braiding and it's  gonna go to waist.


----------



## cherrynicole

Just clarified with Ion hard water shampoo. Got some 'Its a 10' DC on the roots and mizani reconstructor on the midshaft to ends under the dryer 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

I just washed my dc out after 12 hrs hair super soft now im gonna use Giovanni direct and seal my ends with WGO


----------



## Meritamen

Still applying the sulfur but sick of vitamins so I'm just taking the biotin for now. Trying to cohairiest hair loss from the impending stress from upcoming finals week. Other than that I've been practicing begin neglect, just keeping my hair in braids. Oh, and my 2 year HHJ is in less than a month now. Wow, time flies.


----------



## diadall

Darenia said:
			
		

> I don't  know  who I am foolin, I do not like to protective  style. I purchased this hair for braiding and it's  gonna go to waist.



Its like taking medicine. I hate it too but its good for you.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm still on the hunt for someone to braid my hair dangit!


----------



## Firstborn2

I keep forgetting to check in but I'm still in the challenge. I pray I make APL by the end of the year. My hair sheds extremely bad. I don't know what to do to stop it. I'm going to add a vita reggie to my diet and hope that helps slow down the shedding

ETA:: As hard as I PS you would think my hair would be down to the floor by now I won't give up...


----------



## NikkiQ

Firstborn2 what is your reggie like now? Are you doing any rinses that may help reduce the shedding a little?


----------



## Evolving78

Firstborn2 said:


> I keep forgetting to check in but I'm still in the challenge. I pray I make APL by the end of the year. My hair sheds extremely bad. I don't know what to do to stop it. I'm going to add a vita reggie to my diet and hope that helps slow down the shedding
> 
> ETA:: As hard as I PS you would think my hair would be down to the floor by now I won't give up...



try a black tea rinse.  that helped me when my hair was shedding like crazy due to a chemical reaction to some bad hair color.


----------



## Darenia

diadall said:


> Its like taking medicine. I hate it too but its good for you.



I haven't been taking my vitamins either, lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey ladies. Just got back from the funeral. I told my bestie about you guys and she said to thank you for all the kind words 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Blairx0

Nothing new to add just wanted to say shrinkage is getting the best of me


----------



## Khaiya

^Thread it girl, thread it! (wish i was making money for my threading promotions)

Ya so i didn't moisturize n seal yesterday like i said i would, waaaaay too lazy but i do plan to wash and condition today.


----------



## jprayze

Well...I went to my beloved Dominican Salon today...been going there for almost 2 years, mostly once, but sometimes twice a month.  As I went there, my hair grew from just below my ear to the current length-- 'almost' APL and that includes regular trims.  I'm pretty happy with the progress; I didn't have a consistent home regimen until recently since I've been active on lhcf.  Anyway, today was my first time not getting the whole process done; I didn't get the blowout and the flat iron.  I just got the roller set and left.  Idk how I feel about it...my roots are pretty rough but overall, I'm happy because I cut out all that heat.  When I get home, I'll touch up the edges with the flat iron and pincurl it.  I'm also happy because I can control the heat and I'd rather have _some _ edges than straighten them into non-existence  Sorry pics are in the next post because I took them on my phone...

btw - I'm 2 1/2 years post LOL...I have no plans to chop any time soon

And I do a preparation process to get ready to the Dom. salon which includes coming with DC already on my hair (pre-poo)


----------



## jprayze

Pics...


----------



## Firstborn2

Thanks NikkiQ & shortdub78 for the reminder, I had forgotten all about tea rinses. I use to do them a few yrs back and it help tremendously, back to the old!!!


----------



## Blairx0

Khaiya said:
			
		

> ^Thread it girl, thread it! (wish i was making money for my threading promotions)
> 
> Ya so i didn't moisturize n seal yesterday like i said i would, waaaaay too lazy but i do plan to wash and condition today.



I've watched some video and it looks great but time consuming. My hair takes about 2 days to dry so it really isn't something I feel like I can do. I tried banding also. My hair wasnt fully dry after 10 hours so I didn't see the full effects, but it is something else that took a long Time to do that in the end wasn't that effective. I think I need a hooded dryer to use before bed and in the morning to speed up the drying process.


----------



## Khaiya

^Really? My hair dries pretty well when i thread, granted i usually do it in the evening and then sleep on it _slightly_ damp and by morning it's dry. As for the time, i don't really find that it takes me any longer than doing plaits, i usually do about 20 sections so i guess that helps with the drying too.

Sorry it didn't work for you, maybe smaller sections and some practice? i dunno. I do know that it gives me great results, especially if i do it, take it down, moisturize and thread again, after the second takedown i have blowdryer results. Really should take some pics, if only i wasn't so lazy


----------



## Blairx0

Maybe I will give it another try after I get more info. My hair takes days to dry because I have low po hair. My hair has never dried over night, so if threading can help I will research


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna do a twistout for tomorrow. Tired of doing the braidout. Will be twisting till Sunday. Will post my twistout tomorrow. I posted my hair today in the post your hair sticky.


----------



## Khaiya

Blairx0 Maybe you could try doing like 20 twists then, and pulling them back in a ponytail to stretch them out some, when i'm too tired or lazy or hurried to thread, that's what i do. It does at least stretch the roots out.


----------



## Fyne

jprayze said:


> Pics...
> 
> View attachment 145935
> 
> View attachment 145937
> 
> View attachment 145939




Lovely thick hair! Are you transitioning?

Checking in; I co-washed with Organix coconut and damp bunned for bed.


----------



## jprayze

Fyne said:
			
		

> Lovely thick hair! Are you transitioning?
> 
> Checking in; I co-washed with Organix coconut and damp bunned for bed.



Yes I am transitioning...I've been trimming all along so I probably only have an inch or so left but I can't bear to part with those straight ends...smh


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> I feel like ive been stuck at chin length for a year


LOL lamaria211! I remember this time last year my hair all the way around was ear length! Boy those sure were the days! Now I hope to have my chin length hair in front catch up to my neck length hair in the back


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Like I'm for real thinking about getting braids for the summer while I deal with this move. All my stuff will be packed away and on a boat to Puerto Rico so I won't be able to do much to my hair anyway. Hmm....sounding like a better idea.


NikkiQ what type of braids will you do? and how long will you keep them in? the whole summer?


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ *whispers* if you dream it...it will come


I use to dream of having JLo (Jennifer Lopez) hair then I heard Janet Jackson's "That's the way Love goes" on the radio and want her hair  remember that video to this song where she has curly locks 6-pack abs random guy holding her on the stairs?  so natural so pretty!


----------



## livinthevida

longhairdreaming said:


> On a totally different note I had a meeting with the parents at my school today(I'm on the admin team) and interestingly enough they were fascinated by my hair lol. First they wanted to know how long it took to braid. *Did I braid it or use a machine?* Then I learned that several of them assumed I didn't wash my hair. They were amazed to find I do infact wash my hair.  Amazing the assumptions people make.


Oh my longhairdreaming when will they learn?!!?? Just swag that hair girl! Swag all the way to the Meeting! 



By the way is there such a machine?  LOL!


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:


> @NikkiQ what type of braids will you do? and how long will you keep them in? the whole summer?


 
Individual box braids. Gonna try to keep them in from late May to late July or so. Not too too long, but long enough.


----------



## pookaloo83

Twisted my hair and set them on some flexi rods for tomorrow.


----------



## Seamonster

Khaiya said:


> ^Really? My hair dries pretty well when i thread, granted i usually do it in the evening and then sleep on it _slightly_ damp and by morning it's dry. As for the time, i don't really find that it takes me any longer than doing plaits, i usually do about 20 sections so i guess that helps with the drying too.
> 
> Sorry it didn't work for you, maybe smaller sections and some practice? i dunno. I do know that it gives me great results, especially if i do it, take it down, moisturize and thread again, after the second takedown i have blowdryer results. Really should take some pics, if only i wasn't so lazy



Yes, I want to see the pictures. I am working up to trying threading. Watched all the videos, and am still clueless. I want to use it as a protective hairstyle; really like the vintage African styles.

What type of thread do I use?
Where can I buy the pretty shiny thread I see on African children's hair?
How do I seal the thread when I finish wrapping it around my hair?


----------



## livinthevida

sajjy said:


> Onyc has processed my hair for shipment yayayyyy! So excited, I mighthangout atthe house in the morning so i wont miss the maillady  In other news I lost 4 to 5 pounds! My ultimate goal is to drop another 10 to 15


Congratulations sajjy! I myself have lost 32 lbs since November 2011 and feel GREAT. My personal goal is to lose another 30 by end of July so far I am right on target. My cousin swears by Bikram Yoga yet when I barely lasted the first 20 minutes of a full hour and a half she recommended I try Callanetics instead. I love Callanetics as it is all your own body movement, no gym to travel to, no fees! Simply set aside time to strengthen all of your muscle groups at your own pace LOVE IT!  

Ladies this stuff is old school but it works! Here is the website too:
http://www.callanetics.com/method.php


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> Pics...
> 
> View attachment 145935
> 
> View attachment 145937
> 
> View attachment 145939


So pretty jprayze!


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm so bored hair-wise. I'm mean, thats WHY I put my hair into weave but I'm so bored now. Uhhhhhh....


----------



## diadall

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> I'm so bored hair-wise. I'm mean, thats WHY I put my hair into weave but I'm so bored now. Uhhhhhh....



Me too...but its braids.


----------



## cherrynicole

jprayze said:
			
		

> Pics...



Beautiful color! Ur hair will thank you for the break from blow out heat and tension. I did the same when I was going to the dominican salon I rotated between roller set only and full blowouts.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers

Has anyone heard of or tried Carribbean Hair Grow Vitamins?

I came across them on Amazon after typing in something like "hair growth vitamins." I've been thinking about trying Viviscal, but that price.  The Carribbean Hair Grow had really good reviews, so I bought two bottles. Hopefully I'll get some good results, the ingredients look really good.


----------



## Khaiya

Seamonster said:


> Yes, I want to see the pictures. I am working up to trying threading. Watched all the videos, and am still clueless. I want to use it as a protective hairstyle; really like the vintage African styles.
> 
> What type of thread do I use?
> Where can I buy the pretty shiny thread I see on African children's hair?
> How do I seal the thread when I finish wrapping it around my hair?



All this talk of exercise reminds me of a site i love, dunno if some of you know it, i'll share it cuz its AWESOME!! 12 minute INTENSE workouts: http://www.bodyrock.tv/

Seamonster, i yeard someone say they use weave thread but i had no idea where to buy that (strange since 9 out of 10 ppl here wear weave or wigs, the thread should be quite easy to find) neway, i use crochet thread or yarn (kinda drying but easier cuz the thread is bigger).

I mostly do threading for stretching purposes but i have worn it out a few times, most ppl just think it's twists.

To seal the thread i just tie it, it usually stays put that way. I wrap all the way down the the bottom of my hair, and then wrap going back up the hair and then just tie it (i hope you get what i'm saying). My DH is away on training for the week so i'm all alone and have nobody to take pics for me, but when he comes back i'll do a pic tutorial for you guys. 

GirlsLoveYourCurls on YTube has a super detailed video on it, and shows how well it does at stretching hair; it's what i used to learn how to thread but i'll still post some pics when my DH comes.


----------



## faithVA

livinthevida said:


> Oh my @longhairdreaming when will they learn?!!?? Just swag that hair girl! Swag all the way to the Meeting!
> 
> 
> 
> By the way is there such a machine?  LOL!


 
I missed that "use a machine" 

Maybe they are thinking about one of those handheld things they use to advertise to twist your hair.


----------



## faithVA

The funeral was today? Wow that was fast. I don't even know her and I feel sad. 

I hope her wedding day is absolutely beautiful though.


----------



## NikkiQ

Craaaaaap!!! I forgot I gotta find some sort of cute hair accessory for the wedding! Aww man. So tomorrow on my lunch break I gotta go browse wigs and hair accessories.Just great.


----------



## Khaiya

u kno i was gonna make a post, and it was a good post too!.......sadly i dont remember what it was


----------



## lamaria211

Im so jealous of those ladies who get like 1-2 inches a month from using megatek. Ok vent over


----------



## Khaiya

I must be doing something right, my hair feels AWESOME! It has NEVER felt this soft and moisturized right after washing, usually it takes at least one moisturizing session to get it this way. I'm surprised but very pleased.


----------



## gforceroy

I found this video and thought I would share with everyone. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucC_dc8JvSw

This will be my secret for a decent size bun till my hair is long enough.  I haven't tried it yet because my hair is in flat twists underneath a wig..


----------



## tiffers

Khaiya said:


> I must be doing something right, my hair feels AWESOME! It has NEVER felt this soft and moisturized right after washing, usually it takes at least one moisturizing session to get it this way. I'm surprised but very pleased.



Khaiya Now, you KNOW you wrong for not telling us what products you used! 



For real, though... what did you use?


----------



## tiffers

Double post


----------



## longhairdreaming

livinthevida said:


> Oh my @longhairdreaming when will they learn?!!?? Just swag that hair girl! Swag all the way to the Meeting!
> 
> 
> 
> By the way is there such a machine?  LOL!


 
@*livinthevida* I have no clue about such a machine lol but are all kinda fascinated with each other where I work. We westerners are always dying to see what their hair looks like under those shaylas

I'm debating what to do with my hair. I've a party to go to this weekend but I really want to keep my cornrows in till the end of the month. Maybe I'll should just wash and dc then wig it to the party...decisions, decisions


----------



## NikkiQ

I want to cowash my hair to get my curls back, but don't want my color to bleed. What to do...what to do??

I'm gonna put some twists in today (I PROMISE!!!) and rock em under my wig until Sunday and then wear an out next week. Ready to show off the new color.


----------



## Khaiya

tiffers said:


> @Khaiya Now, you KNOW you wrong for not telling us what products you used!
> 
> 
> 
> For real, though... what did you use?



Lol, i didn't post cause it was nothing special. I've been staying with my parents this week while DH is away so i'm really limited when it comes to products. I washed with my Dove Moisturizing Shampoo twice and then conditioned with Pantene Always Smooth, i only kept it on while i showered and then washed it out so i had real low expectations. Guess i'm gonna have to buy some more of it cuz i love what it did!

@NikkiQ, have u thought about mixing your color with henna to get it to last longer? I dunno if that would work, just a thought i had.

P.S. now i remember the awesome post i was gonna make last night! I stretched my hair out after taking my twists down last night and i got some growth! I'm happy to report i can pull my hair in the back by myself now without tearing my arm off. Yay! Hoping i'm APL but that seems like a stretch, we'll see when DH gets home.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm dc'ing my hair right now. i'm sitting under the dryer too.  i haven't done that in awhile.  but i hope it will help.  before i dc'ed, i did a light protein treatment, mixed with a moisturizing conditioner.  i am going to rinse and cowash afterwards.  really trying to work on moisturizing my hair and preventing breakage.(i have been getting short tiny pieces when i run my fingers through my hair.  

i wanted to stretch my touchup to 12 weeks. but i think will go for 9 weeks, so i need to change my appt.

i wonder if the trim hurt my chances of making it to APL by next month.  oh well, it was needed.  i hate that my touchups aren't around our hair updates.


----------



## NikkiQ

Khaiya said:


> Lol, i didn't post cause it was nothing special. I've been staying with my parents this week while DH is away so i'm really limited when it comes to products. I washed with my Dove Moisturizing Shampoo twice and then conditioned with Pantene Always Smooth, i only kept it on while i showered and then washed it out so i had real low expectations. Guess i'm gonna have to buy some more of it cuz i love what it did!
> 
> @NikkiQ, *have u thought about mixing your color with henna to get it to last longer?* I dunno if that would work, just a thought i had.
> 
> P.S. now i remember the awesome post i was gonna make last night! I stretched my hair out after taking my twists down last night and i got some growth! I'm happy to report i can pull my hair in the back by myself now without tearing my arm off. Yay! Hoping i'm APL but that seems like a stretch, we'll see when DH gets home.


 
No I've never tried that before. Has anyone done that or known someone that has done that before??


----------



## Khaiya

^I have a friend that said she was going to mix hers with kool aid to get it more red  I didn't know it but she said here (Jamaica) there are people that use kool aid for coloring their hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Oh people used to do that here back in the day. I didn't think anyone still did it


----------



## sajjy

livinthevida said:


> Congratulations sajjy! I myself have lost 32 lbs since November 2011 and feel GREAT. My personal goal is to lose another 30 by end of July so far I am right on target. My cousin swears by Bikram Yoga yet when I barely lasted the first 20 minutes of a full hour and a half she recommended I try Callanetics instead. I love Callanetics as it is all your own body movement, no gym to travel to, no fees! Simply set aside time to strengthen all of your muscle groups at your own pace LOVE IT!
> 
> Ladies this stuff is old school but it works! Here is the website too:
> http://www.callanetics.com/method.php



livinthevida
I gain a few pounds back yesturday I went off at the resturant   Time jump back on the wagon and get to the gym. what's Callanetics?


----------



## NaturalfienD

::Checking In::

I am wearing my hair in a bun with the Marley Braiding hair as an updo.  I will take pix and post them in here sometime over the weekend.  It is kinda cool to do different styles with the hair and I like that I don't have to fuss with my hair too much.  I must co-wash tonight to get back to my 3-4x/week promise I made to myself.  Although the style is cute, this is an in between style for me.  I am tempted to do yarn twists and I am tempted to make another wig.  The only thing holding me back from doing another wig is the price of hair these days.  I have difficulty with the concept of $50-$60 coming out the pocket for the weave hair, especially because I could just pay $5 and get enough yarn for my entire head.  Then I ask myself ... do you really want to spend an entire freaking weekend doing your hair ... 

The jury is out on this one.


----------



## Blairx0

gforceroy said:


> I found this video and thought I would share with everyone.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucC_dc8JvSw
> 
> This will be my secret for a decent size bun till my hair is long enough.  I haven't tried it yet because my hair is in flat twists underneath a wig..




Such a great idea. I will be keeping this in mind for when I finally decided to set my hair free


----------



## Seamonster

Made my goal of three days in a protective style! It was really difficult for a daily washer to do. All I used was a milkmaid braid. Going to see if I can keep this week's protective style for 5 days. Going to put in some cornrows or flat twist. Have to pick my style while I condition. Got a big week end, so I want to look afro-centric


----------



## Evolving78

i just trimmed off an inch a few minutes ago.  i decided i am going to touch up my roots this weekend. my new growth is tangling up and i am noticing some breakage at the crown.


----------



## Khaiya

I tried a flat twist updo style today, i like it ok but the hair in the front is annoying me, i hate having hair in my face. Can't wait until it grows past my chin. (Yes, i'll take pics and post for you guys later altho its really not that special but just cause we love pics )


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay so I found some Marley hair very close to the shade of my hair so now I can add the option of a faux textured bun for the wedding. Off to YT world I go!


ETA: I'm totally diggin this style!!! What do you ladies think??

http://youtu.be/sDU8sBKlDog


----------



## Evolving78

this is really a challenge!  why is it just so dang difficult to get to this length?  i had no trouble before.  all of this doing it on my own is for the birds!  don't mind me ya'll, i'm just venting...


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Vent on! I'm textin my old stylist now to see if she'll do my braids now that she had her baby girl. I'm tired of worrying about my hair. I need a break.


----------



## lamaria211

whens the next length check? i already feel like im gonna still be the same place that im in right now


----------



## NikkiQ

end of June lamaria211. Why do you feel that way?


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> Easier said than done. I've been applying for federal jobs and almost all of them have turned me down due to me not being bilingual. Plus lots of them require Masters...and I sure don't have one



Nikki, I can tell you about those federal jobs and their "requirements", my ENTIRE family is employed by the feds (including myself) and have been the past 20 or so years and NONE of us has a Masters (as of this moment, 3 will graduate soon), most of the time there is a clause in the job announcement where experience can substitute for education. Also, search by GS level and you can always directly contact the hiring offices down there, just like any other HR department. Good luck.

My hair is so mad at me...I have been wearing it in this tangled puff for the past 8 days, and last night I got into some "coloring" look and left the puff out and this morning when I woke up?!?!?!?! The back of my hair was matted. Needless to say, I have learned my lesson, and I took off of work and school today to give my hair (and the rest of me) some TLC. My hair is so mad at me, I had to detangle in teeny tiny sections as I twisted and go with a very heavy moisturizer.

I also found my first split end (I mean, I know I have more, but this is the first one I could see) and SSKs out the @$$...but they don't bother me so much, should they?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I've already given up, but thanks for the advice itsjusthair88. After being told from 5 different agencies/departments that I'm qualified but not "qualified enough", I don't even care anymore.

So I've decided to do the bun and bangs with the marley hair I found today at my favorite BSS for the wedding. I told my bestie and she likes the idea so I'm gonna roll with it.


----------



## youwillrise

just ordered a bunch of shampoo bars from both bobeam and chagrin valley.  ive never used shampoo bars before, but i finally broke down and decided to get some.


----------



## pookaloo83

youwillrise said:
			
		

> just ordered a bunch of shampoo bars from both bobeam and chagrin valley.  ive never used shampoo bars before, but i finally broke down and decided to get some.



Let us know how you like it! I've always wanted to try bars too!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Khaiya

^ i am so in love with your siggy pic 

Oh, for any of you ladies who suffer with dandruff, try black soap. My DH had really bad dandruff, so bad that he would wash his hair and brush it and flakes would be coming up like it hadn't been washed at all. I bought him some black soap and now he can go 4 days without flakes! At about day 3 he still has some itching but no flakes so i am a firm believer.


----------



## Khaiya

Tried taking pics for u all but my fone is doing a crappy job and i just cant get any good pics, all its highlighting are my pimples I'll have DH take some for me tomorrow.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Okay, excuse my back fat, but can I call myself APL now? No plans on straightening any time soon, so this as close as I'll be getting to a length check.


----------



## Meritamen

Umm it looks like you could have claimed it awhile ago, MyAngelEyes. You're well on your way to BSL now.


----------



## NikkiQ

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> Okay, excuse my back fat, but can I call myself APL now? No plans on straightening any time soon, so this as close as I'll be getting to a length check.



Yes indeed you're APL woman!!! Looks like you been there for a while now.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Meritamen said:


> Umm it looks like you could have claimed it awhile ago, MyAngelEyes. You're well on your way to BSL now.





NikkiQ said:


> Yes indeed you're APL woman!!! Looks like you been there for a while now.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I wanted to be sure I was good and APL before I claimed it publicly, lol. You know folks can be brutal 'round these parts, lol.


----------



## diadall

Took out a few braids hanging on by what felt like a thread.


----------



## faithVA

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I wanted to be sure I was good and APL before I claimed it publicly, lol. You know folks can be brutal 'round these parts, lol.


 
 Looks very nice.


----------



## Khaiya

Can't wait to get home later today and moisturize with some S-Curl and seal with the Shea Butter hubby is bringing me.

Big congrats MyAngelEyez~C~U!


----------



## NikkiQ

Congrats to another APL graduate, @MyAngelEyez~C~U!


----------



## mami2010

Just did a cw, dc, cw.


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna go to Sally's today and pick up a clear rinse for my hair. MyAngelEyez~C~U gave me the idea of using the rinse to help prolong my hair color. Gonna give it a try


----------



## AlwaysNatural

Going to stop protective styling in weaves in June. Hope im APL.


----------



## youwillrise

youwillrise said:


> just ordered a bunch of shampoo bars from both bobeam and chagrin valley.  ive never used shampoo bars before, but i finally broke down and decided to get some.



Lol...I totally just realize I posted this in the wrong thread.  I meant to post in the april 2012 what did you buy...guess it was the apl and april thing.  No biggie. : P


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I've had my sew in for almost a month now. I do have some new growth that I noticed underneath awhile ago. The last time I posted pics I was close to apl. I hope to be there when I take my hair down. I'm getting a hooded dryer before I wash my hair again and I'm waiting for my hair length check shirt to come in the mail. I have been apl many times before but the longest my hair has been is bsl.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

well i better make it to APL by June or i am cutting somebody or something!  i might take it out on this ugly Big Baby lookin doll my daughter has.  don't mind me ya'll!  

 i went to Wally World today and got some of this Creme of Nature Argan Oil leave-in.  i didn't read it until i got home, but it has a lot of protein in it.  every damn body on YT talkin about how soft and shiny their hair is.  we will see.... oh and i got some Suave Almond and Shea Butter shampoo and conditioner.  my relaxed hair buddy suggested i try it.

i don't know how i wanna style my hair this weekend.  i might air dry and flat iron or roller set.


----------



## Curlygirly9

I haven't been able to give any updates because I'm busy finishing school. So I started the curly girl method on Sunday and I'm in love!!!! my hair has never been this soft. My new staple products are suave naturals tropical coconut condish, Jason's fragrance free condish, Kinky Curly Knot Today, and Krystal ecostyler gel. I only use my fingers to detangle in the shower. I've been hurting everybody's ears for the week talking about the CG method lol. 
I will take pics when I wash my hair today 
This is the bun I am wearing today. I was being lazy.


----------



## growbaby

shortdub78 said:


> well i better make it to APL by June or i am cutting somebody or something!  i might take it out on this ugly Big Baby lookin doll my daughter has.  don't mind me ya'll!
> 
> i went to Wally World today and got some of this Creme of Nature Argan Oil leave-in.  i didn't read it until i got home, but it has a lot of protein in it.  every damn body on YT talkin about how soft and shiny their hair is.  we will see.... oh and i got some *Suave Almond and Shea Butter shampoo* and conditioner.  my relaxed hair buddy suggested i try it.
> 
> i don't know how i wanna style my hair this weekend.  i might air dry and flat iron or roller set.



I just bought the shampoo 2 weeks ago and i love it.  (albeit I'm still a newbie & I haven't tried very many mousturizing poos) but it is the best so far that Ive tried, especially for the price.


----------



## diadall

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Okay, excuse my back fat, but can I call myself APL now? No plans on straightening any time soon, so this as close as I'll be getting to a length check.



Bye!!!!!

 Hope to see you in the BSL Challenge when I get done with this dang on APL Challenge.

Congrats!!!


----------



## sajjy

SO EXCITED!!!! My hair has arrived I've sealed the wefts and I'm sewing the hair on to my u-part wig as we speak!!!!! My husband and I are going on a date tonight, and I can't wait to show this hair off! Here's the packaging 
[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0595.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0595-th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0599.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0599-th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0601.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0601-th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0602.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0602-th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0604.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0604-th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Thanks ladies! It took me nearly 4 years of changes, but I finally made my first hair length goal  hopefully the next goals won't take as long!


----------



## faithVA

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thanks ladies! It took me nearly 4 years of changes, but I finally made my first hair length goal  hopefully the next goals won't take as long!


 
MyAngelEyez~C~U, sorry it took 4 years but thanks for sharing that. I needed that encouragement. I think it may take me that long as well.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

faithVA said:
			
		

> MyAngelEyez~C~U, sorry it took 4 years but thanks for sharing that. I needed that encouragement. I think it may take me that long as well.



faithVA, stay focused on your goal. I spent a little over a year of that time still relaxed and battling breakage. Best thing I did for my hair was to stop relaxing it. Now I grow hair and keep it  I will be 2 years natural this June, and I know I will be well past BSL by June, 2013! 

You will make APL this year! And BSL will come, and so on!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Khaiya

Ok, this is the best i could do right now











thinking of taking them down tho, no matter how loose i try to do cornrows/flat twists they always give me a tender head, dunno why i bother.


----------



## Curlygirly9

Just washed my hair I plan to wear a braid out tomorrow.


----------



## kupenda

Hi guys!! How's everyone? This is my one month update! 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda

I hope I did this right...can you see the pics correctly??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

kupenda said:


> I hope I did this right...can you see the pics correctly??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
kupenda, yes we can see them


----------



## KaramelKutie803

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Okay, excuse my back fat, but can I call myself APL now? No plans on straightening any time soon, so this as close as I'll be getting to a length check.


 
Congrats!! What was your regi like if you don't mind me asking? I


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> end of June @lamaria211. Why do you feel that way?


 
every time i pull to check my progress which is pobably to often i seem to ne in the same place, past sl but not yet apl.  it feels like everybody is making more progress than me  been lurking n to many wl and tbl challenges


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> every time i pull to check my progress which is pobably to often i seem to ne in the same place, past sl but not yet apl.  it feels like everybody is making more progress than me  been lurking n to many wl and tbl challenges



A watched put never boils lady. You may just surprise yourself on the next length check.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

KaramelKutie803 said:
			
		

> Congrats!! What was your regi like if you don't mind me asking? I



Pretty simple. I'm mostly Curly Girl product-wise, no sulphates/silicones/mineral oil/petroleum in my products. I cowash 2-4 times a week wi Tresemme Naturals Restorative Moisture conditioner mainly, with hemp seed oil or olive oil added to it. On days I don't co wash, I spray my hair with a water mix( aloe Vera juice, veggie glycerin, and water). I mostly do was n goes. Ecostyler blue is my gel of choice for those, and Eco pink for puffs and other styles. I make hair butter whips to use in my wash n goes, usually over the gel. I only comb my hair when I wash and condition, which I do once every 1-2 weeks. I only comb to detangle, under running water, with conditioner. I don't brush my hair, I use my hands and fingers to comb and smooth my hair. I like the simplicity of my current reggie, saves me money and is easy to keep up with. I try to trim when I straighten, which I am trying only to do every 3-6 months. My last flat iron was the end of February (my avatar) and I am trying not to straighten again until my birthday in October


----------



## pookaloo83

Told DD to put her shes on at 9:30 and went and bought some hair dye.  I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Told DD to put her shes on at 9:30 and went and bought some hair dye.  I'll post pics tomorrow.



What color Pook??!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## KaramelKutie803

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> Pretty simple. I'm mostly Curly Girl product-wise, no sulphates/silicones/mineral oil/petroleum in my products. I cowash 2-4 times a week wi Tresemme Naturals Restorative Moisture conditioner mainly, with hemp seed oil or olive oil added to it. On days I don't co wash, I spray my hair with a water mix( aloe Vera juice, veggie glycerin, and water). I mostly do was n goes. Ecostyler blue is my gel of choice for those, and Eco pink for puffs and other styles. I make hair butter whips to use in my wash n goes, usually over the gel. I only comb my hair when I wash and condition, which I do once every 1-2 weeks. I only comb to detangle, under running water, with conditioner. I don't brush my hair, I use my hands and fingers to comb and smooth my hair. I like the simplicity of my current reggie, saves me money and is easy to keep up with. I try to trim when I straighten, which I am trying only to do every 3-6 months. My last flat iron was the end of February (my avatar) and I am trying not to straighten again until my birthday in October



Thanks for posting. I may try that water mix of yours, sounds good.


----------



## mami2010

shortdub78 said:


> well i better make it to APL by June or i am cutting somebody or something!  i might take it out on this ugly Big Baby lookin doll my daughter has.  don't mind me ya'll!
> 
> i went to Wally World today and got some of this Creme of Nature Argan Oil leave-in.  i didn't read it until i got home, but it has a lot of protein in it.  every damn body on YT talkin about how soft and shiny their hair is.  we will see.... oh and i got some Suave Almond and Shea Butter shampoo and conditioner.  my relaxed hair buddy suggested i try it.
> 
> i don't know how i wanna style my hair this weekend.  i might air dry and flat iron or roller set.




Then that's why my hair felt so hard and stiff....I bought the shampoo, conditioner, and leave in and tried it Wednesday.  I hated how my hair felt after using this.  Friday I had I had to do a deep moisturizing treatment. Not as stiff, but its still not has soft as it was before I used Creme of Nature Argan.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^well that's no bueno!

Today is the big day ladies. My bestie is getting married and I'm like stupid excited right now. I put a clear rinse on my hair last night, detangled and twisted my hair into 6 sections to stretch it out a bit. I have to go meet up with her to finish the last minute decorations (since I made most of them myself and still currently have them ) so I'm gonna go put my hair in a nice tight bun/puff/pony and tie it down for those uber smooth edges. Hope that works. I have every kind of gel you can think of so it better work


----------



## Evolving78

NikiQ  hope today is a beautiful day!  i love how i make a bride feel after i've done her makeup!  i feel like i helped someone turn into a beautiful princess.  i say princess, because it seems more girly to me, soft, and pretty.  queen seems so strong, regal, etc... nothing wrong with it, but i like princess better.  randomness..

mami2010
i used just the leave-in yesterday and i liked the way my hair felt.  i was too scared to try the conditioning treatment.  i would just use the shampoo and leave-in if i were you.


----------



## Evolving78

Loving
well i cut off a lot so here is where my hair is at now.  i didn't flat iron the back so good.  i got lazy, since my ankle started hurting.





compared to March


----------



## diadall

This strand is mine. I took it out the braid hair because it was hanging by a thread.


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> @Loving
> well i cut off a lot so here is where my hair is at now. i didn't flat iron the back so good. i got lazy, since my ankle started hurting.
> 
> 
> compared to March


 
Looks like your are only about an inch away. Looks good


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> Looks like your are only about an inch away. Looks good



thanks lady!  i just need to work on my ends and keeping my new growth from drying out.  it is really messed up that i had to cut that much hair, but it feels better.  i really need to hide my scissors.  i was starting to get carried away!


----------



## livinthevida

Hi Ladies! Even though I work in IT I just can't seem to figure out how to use the "Multiquote" button  can someone pleeeeze give me a simple how to?

I like posting single replies yet sometimes when I haven't checked in within a few days there's so much to catch up on!  Thank Youuuuuuuu!


----------



## livinthevida

Khaiya said:


> All this talk of exercise reminds me of a site i love, dunno if some of you know it, i'll share it cuz its AWESOME!! 12 minute INTENSE workouts: http://www.bodyrock.tv/


WOW! First time seeing BodyRock and the energy on this site is INSANE! and ITS FREE too


----------



## livinthevida

sajjy said:


> livinthevida
> I gain a few pounds back yesturday I went off at the resturant   Time jump back on the wagon and get to the gym. what's Callanetics?


sajjy Callenetics are exercise movements a lot like Yoga and Ballet imagine stretching your arms above your head or reaching to your feet. When doing Callanetics there are longer repetitions for shorter periods of time for each exercise. You really feel the muscle group your working on 'get that burn'! I personally breathe better, sleep better, and have a whole lot more energy thanks to Callenetics 

I tried Elliptical and Cross-Training (rowing, spinning classes) at my local gym yet I was always exhausted getting started and even when I got off the machine! Didn't make sense for me to keep paying a membership and travel to the gym for exhaustion when I could be exhausted at home


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Okay so I found some Marley hair very close to the shade of my hair so now I can add the option of a faux textured bun for the wedding. Off to YT world I go!
> 
> 
> ETA: I'm totally diggin this style!!! What do you ladies think??
> 
> http://youtu.be/sDU8sBKlDog


NikkiQ I think it'll look really cute on you especially if the color is similar to your hair


----------



## livinthevida

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Okay, excuse my back fat, but can I call myself APL now? No plans on straightening any time soon, so this as close as I'll be getting to a length check.


Congratulations MyAngelEyez~C~U!!!! You have reached APL! and it looks like BSL too!


----------



## livinthevida

LoveArianna said:


> I've had my sew in for almost a month now. I do have some new growth that I noticed underneath awhile ago. The last time I posted pics I was close to apl. I hope to be there when I take my hair down. I'm getting a hooded dryer before I wash my hair again and I'm waiting for my hair length check shirt to come in the mail. I have been apl many times before but the longest my hair has been is bsl.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


@LoveArianna have you found a hooded drier that works well? any recommendations by chance? 

I roller set every evening and having let my hair air-dry since January 2012. Sometimes I do leave my foam rollers in overnite thanks to a satin pillowcase. All easy to do and easy to sleep in but I wonder if I could speed up my drying time with a hooded drier? I haven't used a blow dryer or flat iron for years now so a drier just might work if I use it on a low cool setting!


----------



## sajjy

My hubby and I had a fantastic time at date night last night. We went to hopping blues club  with the blues atmosphere you see on t.v., it was awesome. Here my hair style last night
[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0610.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0610-th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## livinthevida

Khaiya said:


> Ok, this is the best i could do right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of taking them down tho, _*no matter how loose i try to do cornrows/flat twists they always give me a tender head*_, dunno why i bother.


Khaiya have you tried taking down your hair under running water when in the bathe or shower?

When I started to transition between December 2011 to January 2012 from leave-in conditioners, hair gels, hair spray, shampoos, and so much more! my scalp was sore right behind my ears on both sides. I thought I'd have soreness at the top of my head where it was thinning yet no way. It was right behind my ears. When I started to transition I rinsed my hair using warm water and could feel my hair become softer. I noticed real hair growth and finally started a hair regimen. 

Today I only do cool rinses weekdays and a warm rinse after deep conditioning on Sundays


----------



## lamaria211

i had to restock my EVCO since i started eating it as well any one use coconut butter? i almost bought it instead but i thought it may have bits in it and then i couldnt use it in my hair


----------



## livinthevida

sajjy said:


> My hubby and I had a fantastic time at date night last night. We went to hopping blues club  with the blues atmosphere you see on t.v., it was awesome. Here my hair style last night
> [URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0610.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/207_229/166_166/IMG_0610-th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


So cute sajjy! Will you be wearing it again?


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> i had to restock my EVCO since i started eating it as well any one use coconut butter? i almost bought it instead but i thought it may have bits in it and then i couldnt use it in my hair


lamaria211 never used Coconut Butter but it sounds so yummy!

I do use Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) for my hair it says it can be used for cooking too but I've yet to try!


----------



## lamaria211

it looked yumy as well i think i may go back for it sometime this week!


----------



## livinthevida

kupenda said:


> Hi guys!! How's everyone? This is my one month update!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Congratulations @kupenda!  How does it feel now to be 1 month along! YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## sajjy

livinthevida said:


> So cute sajjy! Will you be wearing it again?



livinthevida Thanx!
Yep, I'm wearing it now  I did a twist outon the install so I'll update todays photos soon. I haven't even made the u-part wigs for the other two textures I bought the looser kinky curly and the light relax perm from onyc. I feel like a kid with new toys  These wigs will keep me out of my head every day and protect my length... so it doesn't hurt that i like the hair cuz it'll keep me focused


----------



## Shelew

I guess I am right at APL considering I did a horrible job flat ironing yesterday. I can not seem to get my 20 weeks of ng straight. Probably need to up the heat but nah just left it springy close to the scalp. I finally am experiencing shrinkage!! Am I really transitioning? That's the million dollar question lol. Stay tuned...


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^well that's no bueno!
> 
> Today is the big day ladies. My bestie is getting married and I'm like stupid excited right now. I put a clear rinse on my hair last night, detangled and twisted my hair into 6 sections to stretch it out a bit. I have to go meet up with her to finish the last minute decorations (since I made most of them myself and still currently have them ) so I'm gonna go put my hair in a nice tight bun/puff/pony and tie it down for those uber smooth edges. Hope that works. I have every kind of gel you can think of so it better work


NikkiQ I hope you had TONS of fun today!!! at the Wedding!! and rocked that new style! Kudos to you on being such a good bestie to your friend


----------



## sajjy

Shelew said:


> I guess I am right at APL considering I did a horrible job flat ironing yesterday. I can not seem to get my 20 weeks of ng straight. Probably need to up the heat but nah just left it springy close to the scalp. I finally am experiencing shrinkage!! Am I really transitioning? That's the million dollar question lol. Stay tuned...



Shelew
Are you flipping us off *** in the Picture***, JK
Awesome growth lady


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> This strand is mine. I took it out the braid hair because it was hanging by a thread.


LOL @diadall! and that's the only strand you can find??!!??? 

I bet you have plenty more than that single strand for sure!


----------



## livinthevida

Shelew said:


> I guess I am right at APL considering I did a horrible job flat ironing yesterday. I can not seem to get my 20 weeks of ng straight. Probably need to up the heat but nah just left it springy close to the scalp. I finally am experiencing shrinkage!! Am I really transitioning? That's the million dollar question lol. Stay tuned...


Congratulations Shelew! It looks like you are grazing APL!


----------



## livinthevida

sajjy said:


> Shelew
> Are you flipping us off *** in the Picture***, JK
> Awesome growth lady


Hilarious sajjy! Maybe its Shelew farewell to APL???


----------



## lamaria211

Congrats Shelew your def apl


----------



## growbaby

checkin in

Started up again on my sulfur treatments yesterday, hopefully i can stick to it this time around. Oh alsoooo i meant to tell you ladies that my messy bun tendrils got caught in my car door TWICE.  The 1st time it happened i thought it was just an accident but then it happened again a week later  not excited to have my couple hairs ripped out but i AM excited that my hair is growing.


----------



## Seamonster

MyAngelEyez~C~U!    
Curlygirly9 nice bun
shortdub78 Your hair looks so good, you will be there in no time.
diadall can't wait to see your hair
Shelew Yep Yep!  

Two graduates and everyone is progressing nicely.


----------



## Evolving78

MyAngelEyez~C~U
you are going to be BSL by June.   like not barely touching it, but there!
Shelew congrats!
Seamonster thank you, so encouraging!


----------



## Fyne

MyAngelEyez~C~U! Congrats!!! 
Shelew Def APL Congrats!! - I felt like that when I got to 20 weeks in my last stretch, but I chickened out LOL. Keep us posted!! 

shortdub78 Your hair looks in great condition! But I agree put the scissors down girl and it does look like 1inch to go to APL!!!  Have you tried oil rinsing? I swear by it to keep the NG happy.

P.S 7 weeks post today and nothing much to report except I have started to wash/co-wash my hair in sections, DCing with CON argan oil condish right now, NG is well behaved, still low/no heat regimen....I've decided to get a steamer on payday next week (Lord knows where I will put the thing in this 2x4 flat)


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

shortdub78 said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U
> you are going to be BSL by June.  i like not barely touching it, but there!



shortdub78, I hope so! Seems surreal, though, lol. Like, me, BSL? I probably won't claim it till September-October, lol.


----------



## Evolving78

Fyne
thank you doll! please explain oil rinsing to me.  i think i tried it when i was natural, but did it wrong?



Fyne said:


> shortdub78 Your hair looks in great condition! But I agree put the scissors down girl and it does look like 1inch to go to APL!!!  Have you tried oil rinsing? I swear by it to keep the NG happy.
> 
> P.S 7 weeks post today and nothing much to report except I have started to wash/co-wash my hair in sections, DCing with CON argan oil condish right now, NG is well behaved, still low/no heat regimen....I've decided to get a steamer on payday next week (Lord knows where I will put the thing in this 2x4 flat)


----------



## Shelew

sajjy said:
			
		

> Shelew
> Are you flipping us off *** in the Picture***, JK
> Awesome growth lady



LMAO!! No probably flippin that ng off for not laying down. I swear it looks like a TWA from the front!! My DH said you finished?? and asked why I had coils up in there!! I guess I need to go higher than 300 and more than one pass but scared I was gonna burn my head or something!! Next time I think I will try drying in a bun and bypass the flat ironing. I just put it in a bun anyway so not sure why I am doing this half flat ironing each week.


----------



## Shelew

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Hilarious sajjy! Maybe its Shelew farewell to APL???



Nah not quite farewell. Maybe just the beginning of APL. It don't have the grand APL look I was hoping for! Lol. But I guess my hair is just too thin  and needs to be heavier or something!! Hopefully whenever I get to BSL there is more umpth


----------



## Realhairdontcare

livinthevida said:
			
		

> @LoveArianna have you found a hooded drier that works well? any recommendations by chance?
> 
> I roller set every evening and having let my hair air-dry since January 2012. Sometimes I do leave my foam rollers in overnite thanks to a satin pillowcase. All easy to do and easy to sleep in but I wonder if I could speed up my drying time with a hooded drier? I haven't used a blow dryer or flat iron for years now so a drier just might work if I use it on a low cool setting!



I haven't bought mines yet but I was gonna try one of the conair ones from Walmart.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0

Nothing too much to add. I have been deep conditioning with some AO  gpb mixed with some oils for about 2 hours under a few plastic caps.

 I hope the protein helps with the shedding but the garlic pills have yet to greatly reduce the problem after 2-3 weeks of usage and I hated tea rinses. Sigh even if it doesn't every DC is a little closer to APL and overall health. Guess I will stick with the garlic and patience.


----------



## growbaby

Doing a protein treatment as I type


----------



## Khaiya

livinthevida said:


> WOW! First time seeing BodyRock and the energy on this site is INSANE! and ITS FREE too



If you go on Youtube and search for Zuzkalight, you'll find some nice workouts there too, she's the previous host that was on bodyrock but she has her own channel now.


----------



## Khaiya

livinthevida said:


> @Khaiya have you tried taking down your hair under running water when in the bathe or shower?
> 
> When I started to transition between December 2011 to January 2012 from leave-in conditioners, hair gels, hair spray, shampoos, and so much more! my scalp was sore right behind my ears on both sides. I thought I'd have soreness at the top of my head where it was thinning yet no way. It was right behind my ears. When I started to transition I rinsed my hair using warm water and could feel my hair become softer. I noticed real hair growth and finally started a hair regimen.
> 
> Today I only do cool rinses weekdays and a warm rinse after deep conditioning on Sundays



I don't usually have a tender head, just cornrows always seem to be too tight in some spots, if i do twists or buns i have no issue. Then if i do the cornrows too loose they fuzz up easily and don't look as neat. Guess cornrows are just not my thing.

Ok, i don't remember who it was, but one of you lovely ladies posted a vid with a lady making a bun with 4 twists, i decided to try it and i looooooved it! It is now my new favorite style, and it looks good enough for formal events i think! So here are a few pics for you all.












And a bigger one in case you can't see the details





I gotta say, i LOVE it!!

P.S. DH brought me some shea butter and my hair is in love! so soft and moisturized! My relaxed hair despised it but it will definitely be a regular part of my natural regimen.


----------



## PaigeJessica

Khaiya said:


> And a bigger one in case you can't see the details



OMG that style is so beautiful! I haven't been on here in a while, would you mind linking to that video again?

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well and progressing nicely with their hair! Real life has been kicking my butt with all this wedding planning I've been doing...8 weeks to go now...

Here's where I am now with my hair length. I've kinda been grazing for a while and I _think_ I can call it now but I don't know. Some angles I'm APL others I'm still grazing. In my mind I've been APL for about a month since every time I do my hair it just seems so LONG. I don't remember my hair ever being this long. My mohawks flop over now  but my puffs are HUGE. I've been wearing my hair in mini twists mostly and twist outs.


----------



## Khaiya

gforceroy said:


> I found this video and thought I would share with everyone.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucC_dc8JvSw
> 
> This will be my secret for a decent size bun till my hair is long enough.  I haven't tried it yet because my hair is in flat twists underneath a wig..



PaigeJessica, here's the video i got the bun idea from


----------



## PaigeJessica

Khaiya said:


> PaigeJessica, here's the video i got the bun idea from



Khaiya Thank you!


----------



## Fyne

shortdub78 - Its adding oil to your hair and rinsing it out like a co-wash on shampoo/cleanse days (some ladies do it after a co-wash too)

I shampoo rinse with warm water, apply my favourite oil mix (EVOO, grapeseed + argan oil) let it sit for a few minutes and rinse with warm water then DC for a few hours, rinse with cool water - soft and shiny tresses I promise!!  

Some ladies heat up the oil and apply on dry hair (hot oil treatment) and rinse. I only start doing this when the NG 'pops' week 5 onwards. HTH

Khaiya and PaigeJessica - Loving all that lush hair ladies! Paigejessica if I was that close to APL I would be claiming it!! Congrats


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Just woke up from a terrible dream.  I dreamt a stylist chopped my hair back to necklength an it was a horrible bowl cut.  And I wanted to cry.  and everyone in the dream was like, what's the big deal it will grow back. argggggggg!!  

So glad I was only dreaming, but just to safe I am going stay 1000ft away from ALL hair salons.  that's right a restraining order.  LOL


----------



## diadall

PaigeJessica said:
			
		

> OMG that style is so beautiful! I haven't been on here in a while, would you mind linking to that video again?
> 
> Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well and progressing nicely with their hair! Real life has been kicking my butt with all this wedding planning I've been doing...8 weeks to go now...
> 
> Here's where I am now with my hair length. I've kinda been grazing for a while and I think I can call it now but I don't know. Some angles I'm APL others I'm still grazing. In my mind I've been APL for about a month since every time I do my hair it just seems so LONG. I don't remember my hair ever being this long. My mohawks flop over now  but my puffs are HUGE. I've been wearing my hair in mini twists mostly and twist outs.



I think you are APL but hair appears longer when you turn your neck. A straight on view is best to depicit length.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wedding went well ladies! The bun however did not. I played around with the hair before leaving to go help with decorations and it looked absolutely horrible and fake. Color was WAY off!! So I pulled out my backup plan-Carmen. My favorite wig like ever! Pinned it up on one side with a blue feather clip and called it a day.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Khaiya

^pics please!


----------



## NikkiQ

I didn't take any. Too busy being Matron of Honor lol. Should have pics from the photographer back in a week or so.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## PaigeJessica

Fyne said:


> Paigejessica if I was that close to APL I would be claiming it!! Congrats



You know I'm itching to claim it! 



diadall said:


> I think you are APL but hair appears longer when you turn your neck. A straight on view is best to depicit length.



Here's a couple more pictures with my head straighter. Sorry for the "just woke up" face.


----------



## diadall

PaigeJessica said:
			
		

> You know I'm itching to claim it!
> 
> Here's a couple more pictures with my head straighter. Sorry for the "just woke up" face.



Just as I suspected.  APL!!!

Congrats!

Bye!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaigeJessica

diadall said:


> Just as I suspected.  APL!!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Bye!!!!!!!!!





Thanks for confirming it!


----------



## diadall

PaigeJessica said:
			
		

> Thanks for confirming it!



I love seeing people hit APL. It makes me feel like it can happen for me!


----------



## NikkiQ

Another APL graduate!!! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

Here's my dyed hair.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Seamonster

PaigeJessica Congratulations! so excited to see an unstretched natural reach APL 

Could I bother you for a pictures of your bun, puff, twist out, etc? Just trying to gage what APL looks like natural.

ETA: Wow, I think we had three graduates this week! This is so exciting


----------



## livinthevida

Khaiya said:


> If you go on Youtube and search for Zuzkalight, you'll find some nice workouts there too, she's the previous host that was on bodyrock but she has her own channel now.


Thanks Khaiya! Her Channel has a whole lotta energy! I really like her motto here:

"Work Hard in Life, Love, and Fitness"


----------



## The Princess

I might start a fire my hair is so dry. I been slacking, between school and finals, my hair has suffered. Im sitting under my head cap now, w/Red Pimento Oil on my scalp and Humctress on my hair as pre treatment conditioner before I wash and DC. Hopefully it softens up.


----------



## livinthevida

Khaiya said:


> I don't usually have a tender head, just cornrows always seem to be too tight in some spots, if i do twists or buns i have no issue. Then if i do the cornrows too loose they fuzz up easily and don't look as neat. Guess cornrows are just not my thing.
> 
> Ok, i don't remember who it was, but one of you lovely ladies posted a vid with a lady making a bun with 4 twists, i decided to try it and i looooooved it! It is now my new favorite style, and it looks good enough for formal events i think! So here are a few pics for you all.
> 
> And a bigger one in case you can't see the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say, i LOVE it!!
> 
> P.S. DH brought me some shea butter and my hair is in love! so soft and moisturized! My relaxed hair despised it but it will definitely be a regular part of my natural regimen.


Beautiful @Khaiya!


----------



## livinthevida

PaigeJessica said:


> OMG that style is so beautiful! I haven't been on here in a while, would you mind linking to that video again?
> 
> Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well and progressing nicely with their hair! Real life has been kicking my butt with all this wedding planning I've been doing...8 weeks to go now...
> 
> Here's where I am now with my hair length. I've kinda been grazing for a while and I _think_ I can call it now but I don't know. Some angles I'm APL others I'm still grazing. In my mind I've been APL for about a month since every time I do my hair it just seems so LONG. I don't remember my hair ever being this long. My mohawks flop over now  but my puffs are HUGE. I've been wearing my hair in mini twists mostly and twist outs.


Congratulations @PaigeJessica on your Wedding!!! & reaching APL!!! It looks like you are right at the APL line!!


----------



## PaigeJessica

Seamonster said:


> PaigeJessica Congratulations! so excited to see an unstretched natural reach APL
> 
> Could I bother you for a pictures of your bun, puff, twist out, etc? Just trying to gage what APL looks like natural.
> 
> ETA: Wow, I think we had three graduates this week! This is so exciting



Sure!

This is a bun I did a month or so ago:






This is what curlformers look like fresh out of the rollers:






This is where my stretched out hair tends to fall. Over my eyes and grazing my shoulders:











This is a fro today:











and this is a puff today:













> Congratulations PaigeJessica on your Wedding!!! & reaching APL!!!



livinthevida thank you!


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> Here's my dyed hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


I like how you can see 2 shades between the top half and bottom! @pookaloo83 what colors did you use on your hair? How did you get the color across the bottom half to look even all the way around?


----------



## coolsista-paris

hi to all of you pretty ladies !i did miss you all. wow j left for 8 days and find myself with at least 15 pages too catch up!!! this thread .....wow is always busy and active.
any way i had nice holiday week in london with hubby and kids . my twists look so Bad that ill cornbraid them and put my wig on for work tommorow.

hope you.are.all doing FINE!


----------



## livinthevida

:::_Multiquote test::: _



livinthevida said:


> Hi Ladies! Even though I work in IT I just can't seem to figure out how to use the "Multiquote" button  can someone pleeeeze give me a simple how to?
> 
> I like posting single replies yet sometimes when I haven't checked in within a few days there's so much to catch up on!  Thank Youuuuuuuu!





livinthevida said:


> WOW! First time seeing BodyRock and the energy on this site is INSANE! and ITS FREE too





livinthevida said:


> @sajjy Callenetics are exercise movements a lot like Yoga and Ballet imagine stretching your arms above your head or reaching to your feet. When doing Callanetics there are longer repetitions for shorter periods of time for each exercise. You really feel the muscle group your working on 'get that burn'! I personally breathe better, sleep better, and have a whole lot more energy thanks to Callenetics
> 
> I tried Elliptical and Cross-Training (rowing, spinning classes) at my local gym yet I was always exhausted getting started and even when I got off the machine! Didn't make sense for me to keep paying a membership and travel to the gym for exhaustion when I could be exhausted at home





livinthevida said:


> @NikkiQ I think it'll look really cute on you especially if the color is similar to your hair





livinthevida said:


> Congratulations @MyAngelEyez~C~U!!!! You have reached APL! and it looks like BSL too!


----------



## livinthevida

PaigeJessica said:


> Sure!
> 
> This is a bun I did a month or so ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what curlformers look like fresh out of the rollers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where my stretched out hair tends to fall. Over my eyes and grazing my shoulders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fro today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a puff today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @livinthevida thank you!



So pretty @PaigeJessica!Thanks for sharing all of your natural styles! Except for the curlformers I wear all of these styles most of the time too


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies I finally figured out how to use the "Multiquote" button! Thanks to a LHCF thread here. These are my modified instructions after seeing StrawberryQueen's post in the thread:

1. Select the Multiquote button for each post you would like to add to your comment. We can select up to 4 posts only when using the Multiquote button
2. Select the Quote button (right next to the Multiquote button) and you will now have 5 posts to respond to. This is 4 using the Multiquote button and the last 1 using the Quote button = a total of 5 posts to Reply to
3. Type your comments and post to LHCF!


----------



## pookaloo83

livinthevida said:
			
		

> I like how you can see 2 shades between the top half and bottom! @pookaloo83 what colors did you use on your hair? How did you get the color across the bottom half to look even all the way around?



Thank you! Soft sheen Carson honey blonde. It made it a brown though and that's the color i was going for anyway. I put my hair in 4 ponytails. 2 in the front and 2 in the back. Then I pulled the rubber band down and colored just the hair under the rubberband.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## The Princess

Khaiya said:


> I don't usually have a tender head, just cornrows always seem to be too tight in some spots, if i do twists or buns i have no issue. Then if i do the cornrows too loose they fuzz up easily and don't look as neat. Guess cornrows are just not my thing.
> 
> Ok, i don't remember who it was, but one of you lovely ladies posted a vid with a lady making a bun with 4 twists, i decided to try it and i looooooved it! It is now my new favorite style, and it looks good enough for formal events i think! So here are a few pics for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bigger one in case you can't see the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say, i LOVE it!!
> 
> P.S. DH brought me some shea butter and my hair is in love! so soft and moisturized! My relaxed hair despised it but it will definitely be a regular part of my natural regimen.


 
WOW your hair is amazing.


----------



## The Princess

Well I finish doing my hair. WOW my hair is so moisturize now. I pre condition with Nexxus Humctress on dry hair, and sat under a dryer for 20 minutes. Washed w/Keracare Hydrating Shampoo, then DC with Its a 10 Moisture Mask. Used Its a 10 Kertain Leave in Conditioner. My hair was very managable and super soft. I really like the Its a 10 brand.


----------



## faithVA

Ms. PaigeJessica


----------



## faithVA

I have no clue what I'm doing with my hair right now. I mudwashed yesterday, applied AO White Camellia and put in 3 flat twists and walked out the door. I was supposed to rinse when I got home but I was tired. So I misted it with water and put it into flat twist, to rinse this morning. 

This morning I put on my beanie and walked out the door. A few minutes ago, I took down each flat twist misted with water, sealed with sunflower oil and twisted it back up. 

I have class tomorrow and won't get home until 10 pm. So am I ever going to rinse the conditioner out of my hair?   Guess I will see how my hair acts in the morning.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Well it's been a few weeks since I last posted sorry ladies. I just been busy with moving and everything. So this is what I have been up to...still washing once weekly as well as dcing and biweekly protein treatments. Being that I'm lazy I wear my wigs almost always. I have slacked with moisturizing and sealing everyday but I will pick back up again.


----------



## jessicarabbit

im not sure if im in this challenge or not (i dont think so)
but i should be, seeing that im grazing APL! 
can i squeeze my way in here? starting pics in siggy


----------



## Niknak20

I got my friend to do box braids and she surprised me with a much needed mini chop!!!  I was scared and nervous but like I said it was needed and it actually wasn't that much hair. She's going to do the rest when I take them out in June. Then I'll be fully naturally  I'm excited about that, because my hair has been growing steadily and w/o the relaxed ends I'm looking forward to it growing faster


----------



## Khaiya

Washed and DCing overnight.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies, I think I've discovered my new routine till I get back to the states this summer. I've kept my hair in cornrows basically for almost 6weeks now(with 2 takedowns) and the progress is great. To combat the heat I'm wetting my hair every morning in the shower and moisturizing with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment mask and oiling my scalp with Gro Aut oil but the key I've discovered is covering my hair. I'm going back to my days of wearing a scarf everyday for the next 2.5months 'cause this desert sun is no joke! Just slathered on some Argan oil, put on a conditioning cap and a bandana to give my moisture levels a boost.


----------



## NikkiQ

The clear rinse I used totally muted my color again. I'm over trying to save the color now that I'm planning on getting braids soon. So I'm gonna just cowash and shampoo using any kind of products now. Not gonna sweat it anymore. Once I hit APL, I'll just dye it again.


----------



## Poutchi

I busted my finger nails (like totally lost the whole nails) yesterday playing football ... hurts like crazy... and I don t even feel like putting any kind of thing in my hair... Will stick to the spray for a while...
Happy monday to all


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm totally bored right now. I may roam to my favorite BSS and look at braid hair to get an idea of what I want...even though I'm not getting them done for a while.


----------



## Phaer

Poutchi said:
			
		

> I busted my finger nails (like totally lost the whole nails) yesterday playing football ... hurts like crazy... and I don t even feel like putting any kind of thing in my hair... Will stick to the spray for a while...
> Happy monday to all



Ouch!  I hope it heals soon.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello All,

I hope err'body had a great weekend.  I really need to get the internet at the house because I miss so much over the weekend and I have six pages of reading to do.. erplexed Anyhoo, I went ahead and went to my BSS on Friday to get some synthetic hair for another u-part wig.  I really like this wig because it is not too silky and it better compliments my natural texture.  I am getting the hang of sewing my wigs up and I am really looking forward to the next time I do one.   

I tried the Aphogee protein again but this time with their brand of moisturizing conditioner afterward.  The first time I tried it, I did not use the Aphogee conditioner, thinking that any d/c would do but that idea did not work well for me.  I have to say that the results I had from the Aphogee 2-step worked very well!  I realized that the small bits of my hair breaking off at the ends was not because my hair was lacking moisture but because it was weak and needed more protein.    I am still trying to perfect the protein/moisture balance when it comes to my hair.

After I rinsed out the Aphogee stuff, I went ahead and did the Deep Moisture Method via Lady P  and used the CON Moisturizing Conditioner.  I kinda freaked out because I saw there was some amounts of protein in the product (very low on the ingredients list)  but realized that I will be okay and that it doesn't mean I will experience protein overload.  So all in all, I suppose I will continue wigging it ladies until I make it to APL.  Oh and I found that I can cut this shine down by throwing some baby powder on this mug- it looks much more natural to me.  That is why I had to give my Marley updo a break because it was too shiny for my sheeny hair.   Next time I rock that style, she will be baby powdered up!!!


----------



## NaturalfienD

Oh and I forgot to mention, my new fetish is the metallic conditioning cap!!  I am doing the INSANITY workout as of last week and I throw that cap on during my workout so I can get my GHE on ... it was a random share but you know I tell y'all everything! <3


----------



## Blairx0

In an effort to reduce shedding, I mixed garlic powder in trader Joe's tee tree tingle conditioner. I didn't pay attention to the proportions, but I must say just applying it I notice about 75% less shedding. I also take garlic pills,but I needed to see faster results. Thus far I am overwhelming impressed. I will report back once I rinse and deep condition, but this may be a keeper.


----------



## Mjon912

I'm going to unofficially join since I lurk this challenge pretty often... I'm still new to this forum so I'm not sure how to upload pics but hopefully I will be APL by July...HHG everyone =)

Actually my current length is in my avi...Apple Users how do yall upload pics cuz it won't let me attach the file and aside from my droid which is super slow the only products we use are apple


----------



## NaturalfienD

BUMP
.
.
.
BUMP
.
.
.
BUMP
.
.
.


----------



## NaturalfienD

^
 /
I always think about B2K's old song when I do that.


----------



## Khaiya

^Yeah its been pretty quiet in here today, huh? I dusted my ends today after washing and DCing, love how shiny my hair looks but boy do i hate my ends! I don't know why they just wont act right, i felt like just cutting off 2 inches or so i restrained myself, the most i cut in a few sections was half inch, in most areas it really was about 1/4 inch.


----------



## Meritamen

I _finally_ got around to washing my hair! I hate having to skip wash days since they are very relaxing to me.


----------



## livinthevida

Poutchi said:


> I busted my finger nails (like totally lost the whole nails) yesterday playing football ... hurts like crazy... and I don t even feel like putting any kind of thing in my hair... Will stick to the spray for a while...
> Happy monday to all


OWWW! I hope your nails heal aok Poutchi! Happy Monday


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention, my new fetish is the metallic conditioning cap!!  I am doing the INSANITY workout as of last week and I throw that cap on during my workout so I can get my GHE on ... it was a random share but you know I tell y'all everything! <3


NaturalfienD what is the *metallic conditioning cap*?

I do my Weekly Deep Conditioning on Sundays and use the Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask. I part my hair into 4 sections and slather on. I leave in my hair for 20 minutes and cool rinse!


----------



## lamaria211

Just moisturized with Africa Royal braid spray. I cant wait til may so I can redo my celies they looking rough


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Okay i'm planning on dying my hair with a mix of Medium Intense Red & Dark Intense Red from the ion Color Brilliance line of dyes....Sadly requires Bleach. What do you guys recommend i do Before, During, and How should i maintain my hair after???


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Just moisturized with Africa Royal braid spray. I cant wait til may so I can redo my celies they looking rough



May?? Holy crap! I wish I could leave mine in for that long.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

Mjon912 said:


> I'm going to unofficially join since I lurk this challenge pretty often... I'm still new to this forum so I'm not sure how to upload pics but hopefully I will be APL by July...HHG everyone =)
> 
> Actually my current length is in my avi...Apple Users how do yall upload pics cuz it won't let me attach the file and aside from my droid which is super slow the only products we use are apple



Welcome @Mjon912!

I have Windows 7 at home yet I believe the steps should be the same in any Web Browser (I use Firefox 11 and Internet Explorer 9). Here are a few instructions:


Click New Reply (see bottom right of page)
Scroll down a little further (see Additional Options)
Select Manage Attachments (under Attach Files)
Select Browse to upload pictures from your Computer
Browse your computer for picture(s) to post
Select Open after selecting picture(s)
Select Upload (picture now appears under Current Attachments)
You can remove the picture by selecting Remove or keep the picture by closing the window (Select Close this window or press the red x)
Enter comments and select Submit Reply
I hope this helps


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> ^
> /
> I always think about B2K's old song when I do that.


TOOOOOOOO FUNNY I remember that song NaturalfienD!


----------



## livinthevida

Meritamen said:


> I _finally_ got around to washing my hair! I hate having to skip wash days since they are very relaxing to me.


Meritamen how often do you wash your hair? 

I cool rinse evenings after my workouts!


----------



## livinthevida

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Okay i'm planning on dying my hair with a mix of Medium Intense Red & Dark Intense Red from the ion Color Brilliance line of dyes....Sadly requires Bleach. What do you guys recommend i do Before, During, and How should i maintain my hair after???


ManiiSweetheart are you super sure you want to go for something with bleach????? that just screams no way to me. Then again I have yet to bleach my hair!

What about a temporary color like manic panic colors ladies here have tried? I think the color creams last 4 -6 weeks then wash out


----------



## Meritamen

livinthevida said:


> @Meritamen how often do you wash your hair?
> 
> I cool rinse evenings after my workouts!


Once a week. I haven't been working out regularly so there isn't a need to clean my scalp more than that.


----------



## sydwrites

I washed, DC, and put twists in my hair yesterday and took them out this morning. I did it on dripping wet hair with some Oyin Shine and Define and Castor oil and it really was shining and defined lol.  I really have hand in hair disease today.


----------



## Blairx0

I am jealous of women that can set at night and unravel in the morning. I am lucky if my hair dries in 24 hours. I am still deep conditioning and hope my hair is dry in the next day or so. Le sigh. The life of a low po girl


----------



## NikkiQ

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Okay i'm planning on dying my hair with a mix of Medium Intense Red & Dark Intense Red from the ion Color Brilliance line of dyes....Sadly requires Bleach. What do you guys recommend i do Before, During, and How should i maintain my hair after???


 

ManiiSweetheart I'm guessing that you're trying to go red. I'm a redhead right now and I didn't bleach my hair. I'm totally afraid of the damage that a double dying process like that would do to my poor hair. I used Silk Elements first to slightly lighten my hair and used Manic Panic in Wildfire a week later. Since it's a stain, it was totally safe on my hair. I loved the color, but like any red dye...it doesn't last. Red is the hardest color to try to maintain with just dye. Any and every thing strips the color. So if you're trying to go red and use bleach, I'd REALLY think it through b/c that is a serious commitment.


----------



## jessicarabbit

did nothing to my hair today, had a 24 hour flu  so i just kept my hair GHE'd for the day. Tomorrow is my clarify/protein/DC day. I love wash days


----------



## Blairx0

Today:
Trader Joe's tea tree tingle with garlic powder 1 hour (amazing shedding reduction)
Shampoo lightly (diluted) trader Joe's nourish spa
Rinse out conditoner tresseme naturals with olive oil and grape seed oil
Deep condition AOHSR and oil blend ( jojoba, grape seed, almond oil, and castor oil) 5 hours
Rinse out conditioner goivonni 50/50
Leave in goivonni direct and darcy's shea butter cream
Castor oil for ends. 

Sometimes this is fun, but today I was not in the mood. But I am hoping to make apl by July with full apl by the fall. So back under the wig I go.


----------



## faithVA

I still have not washed the conditioner out of my hair  um, I wore so type of french twist thingee to work today. It didn't look great but had to do something. Tonight I spritzed my hair with water and put on some of my castor oil blend. Have a flat twist across the front and one on each side. I can't be bothered. Wearing this to work tomorrow.


----------



## Seamonster

I am so happy with my hair today, just finished editing my haircut video and my hair has gotten so much thicker. I was shocked.


----------



## skraprchik

Mjon912 said:


> I'm going to unofficially join since I lurk this challenge pretty often... I'm still new to this forum so I'm not sure how to upload pics but hopefully I will be APL by July...HHG everyone =)
> 
> Actually my current length is in my avi...Apple Users how do yall upload pics cuz it won't let me attach the file and aside from my droid which is super slow the only products we use are apple



I'm not sure.  I upload my pics to flickr and then get the code to share from there.  I haven't figured out how to attach pics yet.


----------



## gforceroy

I just bought 2 bottles of GNC nourish hair vitamins online. I used to take hairfinity which worked well, I just got major breakouts  so I stopped. I also bought a split ender which I am excited about and the some hair dye. I hope this supplement works as good as hairfinity for me and I will be grazing apl in no time....because my average growth a month is pretty slow.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ManiiSweetheart I'm guessing that you're trying to go red. I'm a redhead right now and I didn't bleach my hair. I'm totally afraid of the damage that a double dying process like that would do to my poor hair. I used Silk Elements first to slightly lighten my hair and used Manic Panic in Wildfire a week later. Since it's a stain, it was totally safe on my hair. I loved the color, but like any red dye...it doesn't last. Red is the hardest color to try to maintain with just dye. Any and every thing strips the color. So if you're trying to go red and use bleach, I'd REALLY think it through b/c that is a serious commitment.



What's  the name of the sill elements product that lightens ... I've bleached before but If I could  not go through that again that would be great!!! I'll go exchange my bleach TODAY


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

livinthevida said:
			
		

> ManiiSweetheart are you super sure you want to go for something with bleach????? that just screams no way to me. Then again I have yet to bleach my hair!
> 
> What about a temporary color like manic panic colors ladies here have tried? I think the color creams last 4 -6 weeks then wash out



I've looked at Maniac and it's too red for ROTC .... Sad.


----------



## diadall

Week five in braids...


----------



## NikkiQ

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> What's  the name of the sill elements product that lightens ... I've bleached before but If I could  not go through that again that would be great!!! I'll go exchange my bleach TODAY



I used Jazzy Red actually and it faded to a light caramel color. There are some light brown colors as well that if you used it on your hair this week and hit it hard with moisture afterwards,it would lighten your hair without damage and just stain it with the Manic Panic later. Not all the MPs are super bright. I like bold hair so I went with one of their brightest reds. You can probably do Vampire red. This is how mine came out after the 2nd jar of Wildfire



View attachment 2012-04-15 19.50.13.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida said:


> So pretty @jprayze!


 


cherrynicole said:


> Beautiful color! Ur hair will thank you for the break from blow out heat and tension. I did the same when I was going to the dominican salon I rotated between roller set only and full blowouts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thank you so much livinthevida!  cherrynicole That's what I'm going to start doing from now on!  I ended up flat ironing it very lightly when I went home and pin curling and it looked good.  Thanks...my color is a product of Sun-In.  http://www.amazon.com/Sun-In-Spray-In-Hair-Lightener-Original/dp/B00008PC1O


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I'm one yr post bc. Its been an easy journey for me so far. My hair has been growing and retaining very well. I am 10 inches all around. So my hair has grown 5 inches this yr. I think I should be apl by our june update.


----------



## NikkiQ

I've made it past the 2 year post relaxer mark. Woohoo!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88

Congratulations on Nappiversaries ladies, I have put in my twists much smaller than normal so that I can wear them for the month of May as well, redoing a couple when needed. I will probably twist it up the whole summer, and September is my goal month, so we shall see! HHG!


----------



## livinthevida

Blairx0 said:


> I am jealous of women that can set at night and unravel in the morning. I am lucky if my hair dries in 24 hours. I am still deep conditioning and hope my hair is dry in the next day or so. Le sigh. The life of a low po girl



@Blairx0 how about drying your hair in sections by blotting gently with a small towel? or using a blow dryer on cool setting to speed up drying?

I roller set every evening yet have been looking into hooded driers and blow dryers to dry my hair a bit quickly with little to no heat as it takes 2-3 hours for my hair to air dry. Someday soon I'd like to be able to set, dry, wrap and go to bed or set, dry, and out the door!


----------



## livinthevida

Seamonster said:


> I am so happy with my hair today, just finished editing my haircut video and my hair has gotten so much thicker. I was shocked.



Fun video Seamonster! I just took a few minutes to watch it on YouTube! Ladies here is the link!

 I need to be able to trim my hair by pulling it back into one ponytail.  I still divide my hair into two parts then do a two strand twist on  each and snip the ends!


----------



## livinthevida

skraprchik said:


> I'm not sure.  I upload my pics to flickr and then get the code to share from there.  I haven't figured out how to attach pics yet.



skraprchik here's a few instructions I posted yesterday:



livinthevida said:


> Welcome @Mjon912!
> 
> I have Windows 7 at home yet I believe the steps should be the same in  any Web Browser (I use Firefox 11 and Internet Explorer 9). Here are a  few instructions:
> 
> 
> Click New Reply (see bottom right of page)
> Scroll down a little further (see Additional Options)
> Select Manage Attachments (under Attach Files)
> Select Browse to upload pictures from your Computer
> Browse your computer for picture(s) to post
> Select Open after selecting picture(s)
> Select Upload (picture now appears under Current Attachments)
> You  can remove the picture by selecting Remove or keep the picture by  closing the window (Select Close this window or press the red x)
> Enter comments and select Submit Reply
> I hope this helps


----------



## growbaby

Been goin hard on my reggie lately . Sulfur treatments 3 times a week, moisturize n seal 2x daily, did my hard protein treatment for the month, have been in a bun everyday, and have not missed a vitamin in a couple weeks  also made the bf take a pic yesterday after my shower, idc what no1 says we both agree I'm grazing .. hope everyone else is having an awesome week.


----------



## jessicarabbit

growbaby great job! especially the vitamin part lol


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm just passed halfway thorugh my stretch... WOO! 8 eweks to go... I've pretty much been ghosting in this forum not much to add.


----------



## NaturalfienD

livinthevida said:


> @NaturalfienD what is the *metallic conditioning cap*?
> 
> Girlfriend, lemme tell you .... I was in the BSS and looking for a regular shower cap when I saw a silver one and a gold one.  The material was heavier than a regular shower cap and I saw that the benefit was keeping natural body heat present for added moisture to hair.  I purchased it for about $2.00 but the picture that I have included is more expensive. erplexed    <~ I hope it posts.  (Random: I would have gotten the gold one but it was a little more ... I am beginning to realize how cheap I really am.)
> 
> I really like the product and I truly notice more moisture on my hair/scalp compared to a regular shower cap.  And with adding exercise to the mix while wearing it, I believe that I can really reap the benefits of GHing my hair.  HTH and let me know if you happen to try it out yourself.


----------



## NaturalfienD

livinthevida said:


> @ManiiSweetheart are you super sure you want to go for something with bleach????? that just screams no way to me. Then again I have yet to bleach my hair!
> 
> What about a temporary color like manic panic colors ladies here have tried? I think the color creams last 4 -6 weeks then wash out


 
.
.
.

I cosign with livinthevida ... I used Dark and Lovely (great product) because I wanted auburn hair; I am a 1B naturally. I was aware that the ingredients would lift my natural color via bleaching it but I had no idea how jacked up my hair would be in the aftermath. Now, it is important to note that I was hard core on my hair- doing weekly d/cs with heat, moisturizing my hair, the whole bit. My hair was incessantly dry looking and it was just ... wack. I remember watching someone on youtube saying to never bleach your hair and I thought to myself that she didn't know what she was talking about. But I found out (the hard way) that the bleaching thing did not work for me. Now, some people I know of get it professionally done and continue to do so ... maybe that's the difference?? 

Ladies, if I am way off base please check me boo. I am just speaking from my experience though ...


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to do a hot oil treatment and then shampoo.  i am going back to shampooing first, then dc.  so that means getting in the shower twice, but i can't afford to flip my hair over and i need my hair to as moisturized as possible.  i don't wanna dry my hair out washing out the conditioner.  i might do that later since i will be roller setting my hair.


----------



## sajjy

my hair today
[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0615.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0615.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bludaydreamer

I was taking down my twists and off course I had to do a quick length check. Tell me why I pulled my hair to within an inch of APL in the front. I was like ! I am lucky if I maintain a quarter inch in a month. This month I got at least a half inch! <--- This is exciting for a slow grower. 

This month I have been eating better, exercising, and taking my one-a-day vitamins. My hair has been in braids and twists pinned in a bun. 

Today I realized that I am going to make it to APL this year. It's one thing to set a goal, but it's another to look at your hair and know that you are going to reach it. HHG ladies.


----------



## jessicarabbit

bludaydreamer said:


> It's one thing to set a goal, but it's another to look at your hair and know that you are going to reach it. HHG ladies.


 amen to that
today i shampooed with my castille soap/oil mix then rinsed with acv. did aphogee keratin 2 min, and am now dc'ing with SIlk elements mega moisture cond, ors replenshing pac, and avocado oil. (tryng to use up products)

I need to make it a point to stop length checking my hair every. single. day. it makes me get discouraged and seem like its not growing. you know what they say, a watched pot never boils


----------



## TruMe

sajjy - Wish my twists could look like that.  Very nice.


----------



## Khaiya

Wonder if my hair is growing or if my arm is just getting more flexible....guess i'll find out in a few days when i do a length check for the BSL challenge.


----------



## growbaby

Khaiya said:
			
		

> Wonder if my hair is growing or if my arm is just getting more flexible....guess i'll find out in a few days when i do a length check for the BSL challenge.



Hahaha I was starting to think the same exact thing.. But it has to be growth right? ...I'll find out right along with u in that bsl update lol


----------



## Imani

So I finally got my hair straightened and trimmed. I'm probably not APL by LHCF standards but my bottom layer is touching so I'm going to go ahead and celebrate  I wasn't really feeling my hair, it was really straight and felt kinda weighed down, probably the conditioner that was used was too heavy (I have fine strands). 

I retained just under 6 inches in the back b/t the first two pics. And this past year, just under 4. I was still transitioning in the first pic, my back layers were natural but still relaxer left in the top. Im natural in all the other pics 

more pics in second post 

1st three pics- April 2010, April 2011, April 2012
Last two pics-April 2012-Curls leaving the salon and side pic


----------



## Khaiya

^Claim it girl, claim it, claim it!!


----------



## Imani

1st two pics Sept 2010 Ponytail vs. April 2012 Ponytail

2nd two pics Natural texture (damp fro) and max shrinkage (just the back shrinks that tight)--I wanted to show my natural texture bc people always see my hair straightened and think I'm either relaxed or have a looser texture. I am 4b.

Last pic-stretched in twists before going to the salon


----------



## NikkiQ

Imani

Yo.... 


YOU'RE APL WOMAN!!!!!!


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> livinthevida said:
> 
> 
> 
> @NaturalfienD what is the *metallic conditioning cap*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girlfriend, lemme tell you .... I was in the BSS and looking for a regular shower cap when I saw a silver one and a gold one.  The material was heavier than a regular shower cap and I saw that the benefit was keeping natural body heat present for added moisture to hair.  I purchased it for about $2.00 but the picture that I have included is more expensive. erplexed  View attachment 146797  <~ I hope it posts.  (Random: I would have gotten the gold one but it was a little more ... I am beginning to realize how cheap I really am.)
> 
> I really like the product and I truly notice more moisture on my hair/scalp compared to a regular shower cap.  And with adding exercise to the mix while wearing it, I believe that I can really reap the benefits of GHing my hair.  HTH and let me know if you happen to try it out yourself.
Click to expand...


NaturalfienD I am going to give it a try this weekend!  I found this similar looking cap on Sally Beauty online its about the same price at $2.39 and my local Sally's said they have it in stock. I already use the Evolve Headband when wrapping and that was a good deal too! I think I might pick up at least 3 as I workout daily I am going to need to alternate between these caps 

And there's nothing better than money spent on a deal that actually works! I count my dollars too when buying beauty supplies that's why I have so few  I want to make sure I give it a chance to work before upgrading to something else!


----------



## livinthevida

sajjy said:


> my hair today
> [URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0615.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0615.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


So pretty in the sunshine sajjy!  Are these 2 stand twists?


----------



## livinthevida

bludaydreamer said:


> I was taking down my twists and off course I had to do a quick length check. Tell me why I pulled my hair to within an inch of APL in the front. I was like ! I am lucky if I maintain a quarter inch in a month. This month I got at least a half inch! <--- This is exciting for a slow grower.
> 
> This month I have been eating better, exercising, and taking my one-a-day vitamins. My hair has been in braids and twists pinned in a bun.
> 
> Today I realized that I am going to make it to APL this year. It's one thing to set a goal, but it's another to look at your hair and know that you are going to reach it. HHG ladies.


Congratulations @bludaydreamer! You will make it to APL this year! We ALL will too 

I am with you on exercising it is the best thing I have _EVER_ done for my body! LOVE IT!


----------



## livinthevida

Imani said:


> So I finally got my hair straightened and trimmed. I'm probably not APL by LHCF standards but my bottom layer is touching so I'm going to go ahead and celebrate  I wasn't really feeling my hair, it was really straight and felt kinda weighed down, probably the conditioner that was used was too heavy (I have fine strands).
> 
> I retained just under 6 inches in the back b/t the first two pics. And this past year, just under 4. I was still transitioning in the first pic, my back layers were natural but still relaxer left in the top. And natural in the last two pics.
> 
> more pics in second post
> 
> 1st three pics- April 2010, April 2011, April 2012
> Last two pics-April 2012-Curls leaving the salon and side pic


Congratulations Imani!


----------



## Niknak20

Imani said:
			
		

> So I finally got my hair straightened and trimmed. I'm probably not APL by LHCF standards but my bottom layer is touching so I'm going to go ahead and celebrate  I wasn't really feeling my hair, it was really straight and felt kinda weighed down, probably the conditioner that was used was too heavy (I have fine strands).
> 
> I retained just under 6 inches in the back b/t the first two pics. And this past year, just under 4. I was still transitioning in the first pic, my back layers were natural but still relaxer left in the top. And natural in the last two pics.
> 
> more pics in second post
> 
> 1st three pics- April 2010, April 2011, April 2012
> Last two pics-April 2012-Curls leaving the salon and side pic



Congrats!!! Beautiful hair btw


----------



## Seamonster

the hair in this joint today, bananas! I have been drooling over imani 's bob forever. Now I am in love with sajjy 's twist

Imani :2cool: Your hair is that lush APL we are all striving for! Bet you make BSL this year.


----------



## Evolving78

Imani
very pretty!  claim it girl!  

need to finish rolling my hair.  i got these big rollers in.  oh i tried to see if i could handle protein....my hair was like, "no ma'm!"  i quickly washed it out!   my hair is fine though and no problems detangling.  i really like that Suave Almond and Shea and that CON Argan Oil leave-in so far.


----------



## Onhergrind09

With finals fast approaching I've been sticking to my normal regimen and not doing anything extra, not sure when I'll do my next length check but so far all is well on the hair front-I think I might've even made it back to full APL in the back.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Ohhh Girl! Imani Congratulations!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Well ladies I'm heading out of town in the morning for a few days. I'm sure you guys will hold it down in here. Let me know if there any graduates while I'm gone so I can kick em out...umm I mean put their graduation date next to their name on the list. Yeah that's it


----------



## faithVA

Nice Imani... Congratulations 

The difference between your SL and APL are really impressive 

Love the curls and the ponytail.


----------



## sajjy

TruMe thank you but its not all mine, remember my Onyc purchase well here it is. The hair style will be my protective do for the summer. 
livinthevida yep I just double strand twist my hair with my u-part wig
Seamonster thanx!
Imani Congragulations :wow:


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I did pin curls for the first time so hopefully they come out ok.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

congrats Imani  ! your hair is beautiful !


----------



## coolsista-paris

by the way some of you spoke about this heat cap .i have the one on the pic i just bought last week. i used to use this years Before and forgot about how i liked it.it takes body heat Well.when Im lazy to sit under the dryer i use this cap and do my housecleaning. 
its just like those aluminium covers rescuers put on people after accidents to keep your body warm. 

i like the cap.


----------



## TheNDofUO

coolsista-paris I hate them because the gold colour spills into my pillows at night -_-
I recently cut the weave as it was looking kind of mullet-y.


----------



## Shelew

Imani said:
			
		

> 1st two pics Sept 2010 Ponytail vs. April 2012 Ponytail
> 
> 2nd two pics Natural texture (damp fro) and max shrinkage (just the back shrinks that tight)--I wanted to show my natural texture bc people always see my hair straightened and think I'm either relaxed or have a looser texture. I am 4b.
> 
> Last pic-stretched in twists before going to the salon



Your pictures look great!! I am currently transitioning and only 21 weeks post. Your texture seems to be similar to mine so good to see what can come . How often do you get your hair straightened and how are you wearing your hair regularly? TIA


----------



## Shelew

Imani said:
			
		

> So I finally got my hair straightened and trimmed. I'm probably not APL by LHCF standards but my bottom layer is touching so I'm going to go ahead and celebrate  I wasn't really feeling my hair, it was really straight and felt kinda weighed down, probably the conditioner that was used was too heavy (I have fine strands).
> 
> I retained just under 6 inches in the back b/t the first two pics. And this past year, just under 4. I was still transitioning in the first pic, my back layers were natural but still relaxer left in the top. Im natural in all the other pics
> 
> more pics in second post
> 
> 1st three pics- April 2010, April 2011, April 2012
> Last two pics-April 2012-Curls leaving the salon and side pic



Congrats on making APL! Hair looks lovely!!


----------



## Evolving78

roller set came out nice.  i used the big rollers and it straightened my hair out, but still left some curl in.  doesn't matter since i just pinned it up anyway.


----------



## Khaiya

Think i'm gonna try mixing color with henna to get my hair black, see if i can get permanent color that way, need to get me some henna to do it tho.


----------



## jprayze

LoveArianna said:


> I did pin curls for the first time so hopefully they come out ok.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Post pics!


----------



## jprayze

Just wanted to share my BSL length check with you all...this pic also tracks the growth I've gotten since using MN...still chasing APL.


----------



## lilyofthenile

I hope you ladies are doing well =) I'm so busy with studies but I lurk quite a lot 

I got diagnosed with seborrheic dermatitis yesterday, sort of explains why my hair at the nape area never really goes beyond my shoulders but I've made a lot of improvements in the past three months with getting my hair inches past my shoulders, still aiming for APL, but want to get this dermatitis out of the way and regrow some of my thin patches. I hope this won't be much of a setback like it has been in the past.


----------



## Evolving78

KumakoXsd said:


> I hope you ladies are doing well =) I'm so busy with studies but I lurk quite a lot
> 
> I got diagnosed with seborrheic dermatitis yesterday, sort of explains why my hair at the nape area never really goes beyond my shoulders but I've made a lot of improvements in the past three months with getting my hair inches past my shoulders, still aiming for APL, but want to get this dermatitis out of the way and regrow some of my thin patches. I hope this won't be much of a setback like it has been in the past.



just make sure you keep your scalp clean. suave has a new line for dry, itchy scalp.  use your shampoo that was prescribed by your doctor and make sure you drink plenty of water.  how often do you wash your hair now?  stay away from cowashing, you don't need the buildup on your scalp.  you can do coconut oil and tea tree hot oil treatments.


----------



## lilyofthenile

shortdub78 said:


> just make sure you keep your scalp clean. suave has a new line for dry, itchy scalp.  use your shampoo that was prescribed by your doctor and make sure you drink plenty of water.  how often do you wash your hair now?  stay away from cowashing, you don't need the buildup on your scalp.  you can do coconut oil and tea tree hot oil treatments.



I wash weekly but I've been told to wash twice a week with Nizoral for a few weeks and then only once a week. I'll definitely stay away from cowashing and conditioners on my scalp is a no no, I've been told to just stick to sealing my hair with butters. I'll look into the Suave line and I'll definitely do some coconut oil and tea tree oil treatments instead of my usual castor oil, thank you =)


----------



## TLC1020

Imani  



Imani said:


> So I finally got my hair straightened and trimmed. I'm probably not APL by LHCF standards but my bottom layer is touching so I'm going to go ahead and celebrate  I wasn't really feeling my hair, it was really straight and felt kinda weighed down, probably the conditioner that was used was too heavy (I have fine strands).
> 
> I retained just under 6 inches in the back b/t the first two pics. And this past year, just under 4. I was still transitioning in the first pic, my back layers were natural but still relaxer left in the top. Im natural in all the other pics
> 
> more pics in second post
> 
> 1st three pics- April 2010, April 2011, April 2012
> Last two pics-April 2012-Curls leaving the salon and side pic


----------



## livinthevida

shortdub78 said:


> just make sure you keep your scalp clean. suave has a new line for dry, itchy scalp.  use your shampoo that was prescribed by your doctor and make sure you drink plenty of water.  how often do you wash your hair now?  stay away from cowashing, you don't need the buildup on your scalp.  you can do coconut oil and tea tree hot oil treatments.


@KumakoXsd I second @shortdub78!

Sorry to hear about your seborrheic dermatitis yet please do try to stay away from any prescribed steroids and/or antibiotics to treat it. I am all about alternative medicine and _highly recommend Tea Tree Oil_. I had an allergic reaction to jojoba oil last year and the ONLY THING that saved me from this allergy was Tea Tree Oil. My good buddy in Texas recommended Tea Tree Oil for any skin inflammation and within 3 days my scalp was healing again 

Oh! I miss to add this article here at CNN Health, jump to the Alternative Medicine section to read on Tee Tree Oil


----------



## jessicarabbit

jprayze
all that is from this year? using MN? how are you using it? share! share! 
lol thats really impressive


----------



## jprayze

@lindsaywhat MN 2x/day morning and night massaged applied directly to the scalp. I usually do some type of oil on the hair (especially the ends) and/or scalp before or after because I heard it can be drying. (apricot or grapeseed oil currently)

I started on March 20th. The only bad thing is I need a trim and I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:
			
		

> lindsaywhat MN 2x/day morning and night massaged applied directly to the scalp.  I usually do some type of oil on the hair (especially the ends) and/or scalp before or after because I heard it can be drying. (apricot or grapeseed oil currently)



stipid question but What is MN ? lol


----------



## jprayze

Miconazole Nitrate (the active ingredient in Monistat)

Here's the thread (I stay on there!):  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209


----------



## Seamonster

jprayze you look like you might be APL, that is amazing growth. How did you get all the pictures on one?


----------



## jprayze

Seamonster I used the Paint application on my PC and it was kind of a pain but they have a new iPhone app that does the same thing (Pic Stitch).

I feel like I'm close to APL but not quite...and one side seems slightly longer?


----------



## jessicarabbit

jprayze
im definatley gonna do this cuz ive  been using JBCO, MN and sulfur mix but its really diluted. i think id have more results if the MN was pure. great growth girl


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I tried to upload the pics from my iphone but they're coming out sideways. Does anyone know how to make them come out regular?


----------



## jprayze

lindsaywhat You're already getting great progress, so I can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## lilyofthenile

livinthevida said:


> @KumakoXsd I second @shortdub78!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your seborrheic dermatitis yet please do try to stay away from any prescribed steroids and/or antibiotics to treat it. I am all about alternative medicine and _highly recommend Tea Tree Oil_. I had an allergic reaction to jojoba oil last year and the ONLY THING that saved me from this allergy was Tea Tree Oil. My good buddy in Texas recommended Tea Tree Oil for any skin inflammation and within 3 days my scalp was healing again
> 
> Oh! I miss to add this article here at CNN Health, jump to the Alternative Medicine section to read on Tee Tree Oil



Thank you for your kindness! I'm really going to consider tea tree oil, it's always worked quite well for me. This is a useful resource, I'll bookmark it, thank you.


----------



## Imani

Shelew said:


> Your pictures look great!! I am currently transitioning and only 21 weeks post. Your texture seems to be similar to mine so good to see what can come . How often do you get your hair straightened and how are you wearing your hair regularly? TIA



Shelew Thanks! 

If you are only 21 wks post, its very common to mistake what your texture is, so you may realize its something different later. Usually it seems like most think their texture is tighter than it really ends up being. I knew I was 4b, but I thought I had absolutely no curl pattern (what some refer to as 4c), but I do actually have some visible coils

I've been straightening about 4 times a year. I have fine strands that split and fray easily and straightening is the only way I know to get a thorough trim. Plus, I like to see how long my hair is  and show off/be flossy on occasion I think I could probably get away with straightening possibly once a month, and definitely every other month. 

I usually wear my hair stretched out in twists (twist out) and pulled back in a ponytail/puff like the last pic or bun.  I have never let all of my hair shrink completely or attempt a "wash and go" the entire time I have been natural-I am afraid of the tangles/aftermath and just doesn't seem practical w/my hair texture. But I may try it this summer for experimentation (maybe for a Badu concert or something ).  My hair is always stretched in twists or plaits. Its often damp when I take them down either unintentionally or to get some volume, but its never been just allowed to shrink wet to dry without attempting to get some amount of stretching. 

Good luck w/your transition! I actually had the best growth/retention when I was transitioning bc I didn't really have splits and SSKs. I would just gradually clip the relaxed ends whenever I felt like it.


----------



## bajandoc86

Congrats Imani!!! Your hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Realhairdontcare

The pics are coming out sideways but im still gonna post them. Here are my pin curls.



View attachment 146993



View attachment 146995

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shelew

LoveArianna said:


> The pics are coming out sideways but im still gonna post them. Here are my pin curls.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146993
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146995
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Your hair looks cute along with your smile


----------



## livinthevida

LoveArianna said:


> The pics are coming out sideways but im still gonna post them. Here are my pin curls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Nice curls LoveArianna! sad to say the photo thingi is exactly why I went back to a Blackberry!  LOL! 

I LOVED this app it worked really well when I had my iPhone! Its FREE and can be downloaded right from the app store  Here's a link too:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photo-rotate-crop/id438891150?mt=8


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> May?? Holy crap! I wish I could leave mine in for that long.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Yea im trying to only take them down once a month now I wash and DC on them and keep them hidden under a wig 100% of the time until I hit apl


----------



## gvin89

Imani...Awesome!  Thanks for sharing 2010-present pics...give me much hope.  I suffer from shrinkage as well and I haven't gotten this banding technique down.  When I come out of these braids, I plan to work on stretching my hair and experimenting with new styles.


----------



## jprayze

Posting a link of my hair (twistout) today...didn't want to be redundant and repost the pics.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=15806105&postcount=3823


----------



## Lurkee

I have not washed my hair in two weeks. Oh dear! I cannot wait for tomorrow to wash my hair and roller set. In this last week, my hair experienced quite a bit of shedding and breakage. I need to do a super DC. Before my HHJ, I washed every two weeks when I wore my hair loose and 3 months without washing when in braids.  

Now my hair is such a diva!


----------



## Fyne

Bun for the week!

jprayze Amazing progress!!! WOW, keep it up

LoveArianna - Great pin curl set! Mine always flip up, need to get my technique fine tuned 

Imani thanks for the progress pics, really inspiring! 

P.S I picked up my steamer yesterday, im in love with the thing! Hair is super duper soft with all this moisture I wonder if I have to up my protein erplexed


----------



## jprayze

Fyne cute bun!  I have to start bunning again...


----------



## tiffers

I've decided to try a low-mani, hide-my-hair routine, so I ordered me a La Jay wig from Amazon.

My regimen will be something like:

- Steam twice a week 
- Comb hair weekly on a wash/steam day
- GHE nightly
- Keep hair in Celie braids
- Throw half wig over Celie braids when I leave the house

I'm also taking these Caribbean Hair Grow pills and got myself a progress shirt from Hairlista, so I'll be able to track how much growth I get from taking them.

Hopefully in a few weeks, I'll be able to come in here and say something like: "OMG, I'm scared, guys! My hair is growing way too fast!"


----------



## tiffers

coolsista-paris said:


> by the way some of you spoke about this heat cap .i have the one on the pic i just bought last week. i used to use this years Before and forgot about how i liked it.it takes body heat Well.when Im lazy to sit under the dryer i use this cap and do my housecleaning.
> its just like those aluminium covers rescuers put on people after accidents to keep your body warm.
> 
> i like the cap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 146887



Ooooh, this would be good for GHE/baggying! I'm gonna see if there are any on Amazon...


----------



## bosswitch

I straightened my hair the other day and it looks like I'm finally full APL  I wont claim it until my next touch-up (I will post pics then). I'm so happy...BSL here I come


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Imani - Congrats! You're clearly APL!


----------



## Fyne

jprayze said:


> @Fyne cute bun!  I have to start bunning again...



Thanks hun! I'm on a detox/retox with buns; I hardcore bun for a few weeks get bored then look for other styles, but for fear of breakage during the SL/APL hill im in bun/protective style bootcamp. I can play with my hair in the summer


----------



## Evolving78

i wanna do a roller wrap tomorrow or just air dry and use the curling iron.  the only thing with the roller wrap is it is hard combing my hair out after i take the rollers out. not hard like crunchy, but just difficult without causing breakage.  so i might just take the easy route.


----------



## coolsista-paris

tiffers said:
			
		

> Ooooh, this would be good for GHE/baggying! I'm gonna see if there are any on Amazon...



ive never slept with this one.i baggy sleep with the normal transparent ones. but i bet this can.work cause ive already tried the plastic thickness colored shower cap and it made my head sweat. that was hardcore overnight baggying even.this is the one :



girls wasnt i sexy for bed !! lol


----------



## pookaloo83

Just washed my hair and dc'd with ORS Replenishing pak. My hair is the softest it's ever been. I haven't used it since I was relaxed.

Then I bought this:







I just put it on my hair then put my flexirods in to stretch my hair. The usual.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i am getting annoyed with my hair. it is fine so its so easy too break. Im pissed too cause i dusted today but cut lots of 1 twist.... à BACK ONE ! grrrrr stupid me !


----------



## gvin89

Fyne said:


> P.S I picked up my steamer yesterday, im in love with the thing! Hair is super duper soft with all this moisture I wonder if I have to up my protein erplexed


 
Can you tell me where you purchased your steamer and the type?  I'm still researching...


----------



## sajjy

sewing my onyc light relax mongolian hair u-part wig... will post pictures once i finish!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Laawwd ..my hair feels all mushy and gross.... Moisture over load. Does anyone have a quick fix for this... or should i just wait until tomorrow for a full protein treatment?


----------



## nakialovesshoes

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Laawwd ..my hair feels all mushy and gross.... Moisture over load. Does anyone have a quick fix for this... or should i just wait until tomorrow for a full protein treatment?



ManiiSweetheart
Can you please tell me what you did to get moisture overload? I've heard of it but never experienced it & since my hair is very dry I just wonder if products that lead others to over moisturized hair would lead me to have regular moisturized hair. TIA...


----------



## faithVA

nakialovesshoes said:


> @ManiiSweetheart
> Can you please tell me what you did to get moisture overload? I've heard of it but never experienced it & since my hair is very dry I just wonder if products that lead others to over moisturized hair would lead me to have regular moisturized hair. TIA...


 
Moisture overload for my hair sounds like a complete impossibility 

I could probably soak my hair in avocado for 30 days straight and would still not have a problem.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

nakialovesshoes said:
			
		

> ManiiSweetheart
> Can you please tell me what you did to get moisture overload? I've heard of it but never experienced it & since my hair is very dry I just wonder if products that lead others to over moisturized hair would lead me to have regular moisturized hair. TIA...




Well I usually a co wash once or twice a week ...scrubbing my roots with a protein condish and detangling with a moisture one but... I ran out of the protein condish so it's been all moisture for a good 2 or 3 weeks .... My hair loves protein too. 

I just use Aussie moist for condish, garnier fructis leavin and seal with an oil
And mane n tail for protein


----------



## lamaria211

Congrats bosswitch
I cowashed lastnight with suave humectant and it looks like im about 1inch away fr apl I feel good now


----------



## -PYT

Gonna wash and DC my twists overnight with ao gpb.  I'll let them shrink up and then stretch later this weekend. Been meaning to dust my ends...I'll do it later.


----------



## longhairdreaming

I fell in love today! Lush Cosmetics Caca Noir henna bars are amazing! Left my hair so soft and shiny. I don't know why but it left my scalp feeling so refreshed too.The best part is how easy it was to mix and apply plus NO STAINING. I put in 6 braids for the next two weeks and plan on repeating the whole process again.


----------



## The Princess

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Just washed my hair and dc'd with ORS Replenishing pak. My hair is the softest it's ever been. I haven't used it since I was relaxed.
> 
> Then I bought this:
> 
> I just put it on my hair then put my flexirods in to stretch my hair. The usual.



Do you like the leave in cream and how is it? Looks interesting


----------



## pookaloo83

The Princess said:
			
		

> Do you like the leave in cream and how is it? Looks interesting



It smells great! So far do good! It's humid this morning and my hair is still defined. And I sat in a steamy bathroom with my patient and it would usually puff up and it didn't. Also my hair is soft.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

-PYT said:
			
		

> Gonna wash and DC my twists overnight with ao gpb.  I'll let them shrink up and then stretch later this weekend. Been meaning to dust my ends...I'll do it later.



Didn't you just get a trim -PYT

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## growbaby

Just washed out an overnight DC with ORS replenishing pack.. Hair feels great


----------



## livinthevida

longhairdreaming said:


> I fell in love today! Lush Cosmetics Caca Noir henna bars are amazing! Left my hair so soft and shiny. I don't know why but it left my scalp feeling so refreshed too.The best part is how easy it was to mix and apply plus NO STAINING. I put in 6 braids for the next two weeks and plan on repeating the whole process again.


@longhairdreaming what is the Lush Cosmetics Caca Noir henna bar, are these similar to using the henna mixes I see on YouTube? how often will you use these too?


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies 1 more day!!! and I post my 90 Day Before and After results of how my thinning hair has improved!!! I am impressed with the 60 Day results posted on March 28 and am sure to be just as happy with 90 Day results!!!  

Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) is AMMMUUUAAAAHZZZIIIIIIINGGG! What has worked best for me is how little I have used since January 2012. I only slather on my deep conditioning on Sundays yet with OCO I apply very little from ear to ends each evening. I will also post a look inside my jar of how much is left. I think there is still half a jar in there!

Ladies in case anyone missed it here is the link where I purchased on Amazon there are HUNDREDS of reviews with high ratings. It works!


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Hey ladies 
checking in, I have just been keeping my hair in cornrows, and just keeping my routine low key.  

HHG!


----------



## Evolving78

i'm not doing anything to my hair tonight, staying in.  but i will be washing and dc'ing tomorrow. still working on a plan to handle my new growth when it starts to come in.  i'm back to taking my vits and drinking plenty of water.  i wanna know who uses heat and has no problems.  i would just use the flat iron, not the blow dryer.  i would like to alternate.  use the rollers one wash, second wash, dry under the dryer and use the flat iron.


----------



## -PYT

pookaloo83 yeah when I got it straightened, but I saw a lot of splits even after that...looks like my ssks are gone though. I just want healthy ends!


----------



## Seamonster

I have had my cornrows in for a little over a week, and I want to redue them. So much of my hair has come out, I don't think anyone knows I still have cornrows, lol.


----------



## tiffjust2002

I could have sworn I joined this challenge  I even have it in my siggy LOL well I wanted to share a pic I took today cause I am excited I am close to APL


----------



## diadall

I need a heck of a moisturizer that leaves hair with full shine and health.  I took my braids out at 5 weeks.  I have a to do head shots for an organization now that I am the incoming president and I didn't want braids.

Anyway, I wore my hair down yesterday...cotton ball. I rolled it last night and took them out and finger styled.  Walked from the garage to the office...cotton ball.

Now I am going to just wear my hair in a bun or something has to give.  People are looking at me like I am cray cray with this...cotton ball.


----------



## diadall

Proof of the dry hair.


----------



## longhairdreaming

livinthevida said:


> @longhairdreaming what is the Lush Cosmetics Caca Noir henna bar, are these similar to using the henna mixes I see on YouTube? how often will you use these too?


 
livinthevida It's pre-mixed henna including other ingredients. Here is the information from the Lush site http://www.lushusa.com/Caca-Noir-Mama/00683,en_US,pd.html?start=4&cgid=henna-hair-dyes I usually use my henna that I have to mix every other week and I'll keep the same schedule with the Lush henna.


----------



## Seamonster

diadall said:


> Now I am going to just wear my hair in a bun or something has to give. * People are looking at me like I am cray cray with this...cotton ball.*



 That is so funny, I feel you


----------



## lamaria211

Dry DCing with Nairobi Humecta-sil ill probably sleep in it


----------



## lamaria211

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Ladies 1 more day!!! and I post my 90 Day Before and After results of how my thinning hair has improved!!! I am impressed with the 60 Day results posted on March 28 and am sure to be just as happy with 90 Day results!!!
> 
> Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) is AMMMUUUAAAAHZZZIIIIIIINGGG! What has worked best for me is how little I have used since January 2012. I only slather on my deep conditioning on Sundays yet with OCO I apply very little from ear to ends each evening. I will also post a look inside my jar of how much is left. I think there is still half a jar in there!
> 
> Ladies in case anyone missed it here is the link where I purchased on Amazon there are HUNDREDS of reviews with high ratings. It works!



Are you using other moisturizer on your hair or just oco? Are u using it on ur scalp? Tia


----------



## Darenia

I believe I will make APL by June. But suddenly it doesn't seem so exciting. Maybe I should stay out of the MBL and longer threads for awhile.


----------



## Lurkee

My hair is annoying me now. I want to cut it. The ends are split and I need a deep trim. I am trying to hold out till I reach APL but now the ends are tangling and causing breakage. What to do?


----------



## lamaria211

So I didnt like the way my hair felt after sitting with the Hemecta-sil for 3+ hrs so I decided to rinse it out and slather on some Kenra MC now im under my heating cap where I plan on sraying for at least 45 mins


----------



## Blairx0

I want to cut sometimes too, but then I think of why and try to address that issue rather than giving on to what will be a reoccuring thing. Why are your ends tangled? I had a lot of breakage from trying, all too forcefully, to remove shed hair. What do you think is causing yours?


----------



## lamaria211

Lurkee said:
			
		

> My hair is annoying me now. I want to cut it. The ends are split and I need a deep trim. I am trying to hold out till I reach APL but now the ends are tangling and causing breakage. What to do?



Sorry you are having troubles have u tried doing a lite dusting?


----------



## faithVA

I knew it would be wash day so I oiled my scalp with castor oil last night and wore a twist out today. It actually felt soft and moisturized for a while. Thought about doing a prepoo but was too lazy. I shampooed with Elasta Shampoo. And now doing a 2 hr henna of just my roots. I had it left over in the freezer so figured I would touch up. I hate doing henna  It takes too long and I just won't my hair to be done. But ohwell. I dislike the gray in the front more. 

After I rinse out this henna will DC with Shea Moisture Yucca. Then use the SM Yucca leave-in. Think I will use something with some glycerin to try to hold in the moisture. And if its not too late  I will twist it up somehow? with some gel.

Wash days are still a little long. But at least I have a regi to stick to for now. Hopefully it will pay off by the end of the summer.


----------



## faithVA

We miss you NikkiQ


----------



## Lurkee

Blairx0 said:


> I want to cut sometimes too, but then I think of why and try to address that issue rather than giving on to what will be a reoccuring thing. Why are your ends tangled? I had a lot of breakage from trying, all too forcefully, to remove shed hair. What do you think is causing yours?



Blairx0 I am not sure what the issue is. My hair is breaking a lot. The ends are a mess too. 



lamaria211 said:


> Sorry you are having troubles have u tried doing a lite dusting?



lamaria211 I wanted to dust but I forgot how I usually do it. My hair is not all one length so I am not sure how to evenly dust. I think a 0.5" trim will make a lot of difference.


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies I just couldn't wait  I went ahead and picked up the _Evolve Conditioning Cap at Sally Beauty_ and wore it through my workout this evening! WOW it gets hot under here  I am so ready for my cool rinse! 

The _Evolve Conditioning Cap_ is pretty big and does well for all of this hair. I decided with this being the first try I massaged a little Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) on my scalp, put the cap on, and worked through a lot of sweat. I thought the metallic might come off like glitter, streak down silver as I sweat, or make noise like aluminum foil, yet none of that happened. It helps contain the heat well and after I turned it inside out it rinses easily. I just hung it in the shower to air dry over night. 

Kudos to NaturalfienD and all the ladies who recommended using a heating cap. I am hooked! 

Plus I picked up a new Denman Brush with more bristles as I feel my hair becoming thicker. Definitely time to upgrade my brush. This one is Denman Brush Model D4 with 9 Rows. A few pics too:


----------



## livinthevida

tiffjust2002 said:


> I could have sworn I joined this challenge  I even have it in my siggy LOL well I wanted to share a pic I took today cause I am excited I am close to APL
> 
> View attachment 147233


Congratulations tiffjust2002! You are very very close to APL 

What is your current hair regimen?


----------



## Blairx0

Lurkee said:
			
		

> Blairx0 I am not sure what the issue is. My hair is breaking a lot. The ends are a mess too.
> 
> Is your hair balanced using products that are working well for you? I am sorry you're struggling. I would definitently say dust if you think it will stop further splits, but unless you correct the root of the problem you may end up back here. I'm natural and find doubling mositurizing my ends and sealing is the only thing keeping the alive. Even under the wig I still had breakage until I made adjustments. And while I doubt there is any singular cure it had helped?


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> I need a heck of a moisturizer that leaves hair with full shine and health.  I took my braids out at 5 weeks.  I have a to do head shots for an organization now that I am the incoming president and I didn't want braids.
> 
> Anyway, I wore my hair down yesterday...cotton ball. I rolled it last night and took them out and finger styled.  Walked from the garage to the office...cotton ball.
> 
> Now I am going to just wear my hair in a bun or something has to give.  People are looking at me like I am cray cray with this...cotton ball.


Congratulations Presidente diadall! nothing wrong with a cotton ball it makes it easy for everyone to say you've officially arrived


----------



## livinthevida

longhairdreaming said:


> livinthevida It's pre-mixed henna including other ingredients. Here is the information from the Lush site http://www.lushusa.com/Caca-Noir-Mama/00683,en_US,pd.html?start=4&cgid=henna-hair-dyes I usually use my henna that I have to mix every other week and I'll keep the same schedule with the Lush henna.


Thanx longhairdreaming! 

Are these like a pack of bars (how many?) or is it just a single block? the website says it is a "henna block" ...sorry for soooo many questions yet this seems easier to use than a henna mix. Do you use these like you would a bar of soap?


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> Are you using other moisturizer on your hair or just oco? Are u using it on ur scalp? Tia


lamaria211 this may sound corny  yet I still keep with my reggie of OCO evenings and deep conditioning once a week. I use nothing else on my hair except rollers and a headband. Do you think I should start to use an added moisturizer? I like my results so far and try to keep it simple day to day. 

Yes! I do like applying the OCO to my scalp (just a little on the fingertips) then massaging in circles. Easy to do and takes only a few minutes  I think the massaging is also helping improve the thickness of my hair! 

I just upgraded my brush today to 9 Rows!


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> My hair is annoying me now. I want to cut it. The ends are split and I need a deep trim. I am trying to hold out till I reach APL but now the ends are tangling and causing breakage. What to do?


@Lurkee how deep a trim do you think you need? do you know what may have caused the ends to break?

I agree with @Blairx0 above if you definitely need a trim then snip away...yet it's best to try and see what could have caused the breakage? I remember hearing the ladies here trying out the baggie method to help stop breakage this may help. I've also read and seen great natural hair YouTubers mention the ends are the oldest part of our hair this is why I apply OCO from ears to end each evening (so far so good)! 

Here's a quick website that mentions the age of our ends and how to protect them with simple ideas_ Protecting Your Ends _- I hope this helps!


----------



## EasypeaZee

Wore my first braid out in a year! Felt pretty great! 






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## -PYT

[email protected] ...cotton ball diadall I'm sure your head shot will be beautiful!


----------



## livinthevida

EasypeaZee said:


> Wore my first braid out in a year! Felt pretty great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Great curls @EasypeaZee! What did you apply to your hair for the curls and shine?


----------



## longhairdreaming

livinthevida said:


> Thanx @longhairdreaming!
> 
> Are these like a pack of bars (how many?) or is it just a single block? the website says it is a "henna block" ...sorry for soooo many questions yet this seems easier to use than a henna mix. Do you use these like you would a bar of soap?


 
livinthevida no problem. It comes as one block with six sub-blocks or bars. You can break it up to use however much you need for your length and thickness of hair. The directions are to grate or chop up the bar/block pieces and pour hot water over them. Let it steep and apply to your hair. I didn't do that. I just broke off three whole bars, put them in a microwave safe bowl and poured hot water on them. I then discovered the water wasn't hot enough so I nuked it for like 30sec . After it came out i just mashed it with a plastic fork(it was very easy to do) the stired it, adding more water till became a yogurt consistency. This was the easiest mix ever! I didn't let the dye develop like I normally do with my henna mix. I just put it on my hair immediately, covered with a plastic cap and left it on for 4 almost 5hours. The next time I'll let it air dry instead of covering it with a plastic cap 'cause I'm interested in the dark blue-black color that the caca noir mama is supposed to give when exposed to the air.


----------



## EasypeaZee

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Great curls @EasypeaZee! What did you apply to your hair for the curls and shine?



Thanks!! I used ntm silk leave in. This stuff is pretty awesome. However, I only used it after I unbraided this morning so idk lol as for the curls I just braided my hair slightly damp and rolled them on some perm rods

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Darenia

Wow EasypeaZee your braidout came out very nice. Looks just like you curled it. How many braids did you put in and was it done on wet or dry hair?


----------



## Darenia

I am so proud of me... I have begain PSing. I really had an itch to flat iron but am trying not to until June HYH reveal... so when the baby laid down for her nap I grabbed a bag of hair and started braiding as fast as I could before I could back out of it. I still have a lot to do but I am at least 1/4 way through. Hopefully by Sunday I'll have my whole head done.


----------



## diadall

I cowashed hair added coconut oil and blow dryed. Then I flat ironed lightly and rolled hair with hair ties. I hope ot gives me a Tracee Ellis Ross look tomorrow.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Hey Ladies! 

Just checking in. I'm finally taking these braids out this weekend. Looks like I got a lot of growth; we'll see if I finally made APL. 

I'm on a HYH too so I'll post my length check then wear my hair cornrowed under my wig for a few weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

i really like this Suave Almond and Shea Butter!  my hair feels soft so far.  i got it in my hair now and need to hop back in the shower to rinse it out.  my hair doesn't feel weighed down either.  i feel like leaving it in and letting my hair air dry to help combat the dryness from air drying.  i'm too lazy to roller set my hair tonight.


----------



## lamaria211

livinthevida said:
			
		

> lamaria211 this may sound corny  yet I still keep with my reggie of OCO evenings and deep conditioning once a week. I use nothing else on my hair except rollers and a headband. Do you think I should start to use an added moisturizer? I like my results so far and try to keep it simple day to day.
> 
> Yes! I do like applying the OCO to my scalp (just a little on the fingertips) then massaging in circles. Easy to do and takes only a few minutes  I think the massaging is also helping improve the thickness of my hair!
> 
> I just upgraded my brush today to 9 Rows!



Continue to do what works for you if u dont have any problems using OCO then ride it till the wheels fall off! Im glad ur having good results with using it alone I have to add my to DCs or use it as a sealant or my hair is straight cheetos. Lol xtra crunchy


----------



## fiyahwerks

shesheshe22 said:


> No you're not being petty.  That was just downright rude and as you said, unprofessional.  I would have had to say something to her.  Sorry this happend to you



This is off topic, but shesheshe22, your signature is cracking me up...lol wth?

Okay, I'm sorry, didn't mean to interrupt...


----------



## tiffjust2002

livinthevida said:


> Congratulations tiffjust2002! You are very very close to APL
> 
> What is your current hair regimen?



Thanks  

I wash once a week with a variety of shampoos but I like Wisely Made, Ouidad those are my favorites then I deep condition after every wash with Aussie Moist 3 min miracle. I leave it on for about 20-30 min with a plastic cap on. I finger detangle before I wash the conditioner out. Once or maybe twice a week I co-wash with Suave Almond Shea Butter. I PS 90% of the time in buns or updo's. I use Giovanni Direct Leave In or Original Sprout Leave in Condish and a variety of creams for styling I like Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie, Blended Beauty Curl Styling Butter, Miss Jesse Curling Pudding, and  and then seal with Coconut Oil.


----------



## Fyne

@gvin89 

Sorry for the late reply, I got an exact replica of this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aphrodite-Compact-Ionic-hair-Steamer/dp/B0021H97TK

£100 cheaper at my local bss got it for £49 and the version I got also came with a facial steamer attachment 

Going to use it to pre-poo and dc today, will update with results! 

P.S - I had to use more protein in my regi, my hair was mushy yesterday. Medium protein 1x week

shortdub78 I used to use heat weekly. Air dry/blowdry and flat iron; I know it sounds crazy but I was able to retain more in the long run as I wasnt fighting with the newgrowth daily while I was learning about my hair. I have only decided to do a low/no heat regi due to my workouts and too see if it really helps in the health of my hair - so far im fighting frizz and the odd ssk , but my hair is shinier and appears thicker.

@Lurkee I noticed the ends of my hair started feeling rough, I would trim it every month, but the ends started feeling the same again within a few weeks - On a closer look, my ends looked frizzy, no split ends. Now I apply rose water and seal with castor oil every night on the ends (absorbed by morning), end baggy 3x week, protein to the ends 1x week and dust every 6 months.


----------



## Lurkee

livinthevida said:


> @Lurkee how deep a trim do you think you need? do you know what may have caused the ends to break?
> 
> I agree with @Blairx0 above if you definitely need a trim then snip away...yet it's best to try and see what could have caused the breakage? I remember hearing the ladies here trying out the baggie method to help stop breakage this may help. I've also read and seen great natural hair YouTubers mention the ends are the oldest part of our hair this is why I apply OCO from ears to end each evening (so far so good)!
> 
> Here's a quick website that mentions the age of our ends and how to protect them with simple ideas_ Protecting Your Ends _- I hope this helps!



livinthevida Thank you for the reply. I break all the laws of a HHJ. I cannot sleep with anything on my head, the satin pillowcase rubbed the oil from my hair into my face and gave me cystic pimples (still have the scars to prove it). I comb through my hair when putting it into a bun. I don't PS with wigs/weaves and braids so my hair is always exposed... I swear by CO too. I use it every single day, my hair feels good just those darn ends.


----------



## Lurkee

Fyne said:


> @gvin89
> 
> @Lurkee I noticed the ends of my hair started feeling rough, I would trim it every month, but the ends started feeling the same again within a few weeks - On a closer look, my ends looked frizzy, no split ends. Now I apply rose water and seal with castor oil every night on the ends (absorbed by morning), end baggy 3x week, protein to the ends 1x week and dust every 6 months.



I would try this, thanks. I have some Castor Oil.I will use it on the ends to see if they look as smooth as the rest of the hair.


----------



## HauteHippie

I decided to get a sew in. My edges and the top of my hair are out. I'll be applying MN, as soon as I get my hands on some, with a bit of aloe juice and tea tree oil. I may have to add in lavender for smell. I don't like the lingering smell of tea tree oil alone, though I LOVE tea tree for all things skin-related.

Anyway, I went and got my sew-in at a braiding shop. She was nice and she didn't braid my hair too tight. She didn't exactly rake through my hair, but was not as gentle as I would have liked. Though... I'm really, really tenderheaded. Considering that I'm texlaxed, I wish she had been using a wider tooth comb. By the time I was turned to face the mirror and realized she was using her own comb most of the braiding was done.

Long story, longer, she kept going on and on... and on and on... and on and on about how damaged my hair is. I kept telling her that I know, I shouldn't have dyed my hair and I'm moving forward. Finally, she said that I have bald spots in the back and next time I want my hair dyed I should go to her. She also said that I should keep my sew-ins in for a month, take them out and then see her for treatments. My hair IS noticeably thinner, that I know for sure, but I'm not sure I trust her.

This is the first I've heard of bald spots and I just got my hair trimmed two weeks ago when I went home to SC. I've heard that my strands are damaged, but that's it. I get my wash and sets in the neighborhood by a dominican lady and my relaxers done by Juanita further into Brooklyn. Anyway, I was shedding A LOT when I first dyed my hair, but I feel like, if I had bald spots, Juanita (the only one with a before and after to go off of) would have said something. Now, I'm really worried, but I can't do anything but wait and see for myself.


----------



## Lurkee

HauteHippie 

Sorry about that. The woman might be exaggerating so you should check and feel for any bald spots yourself.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> We miss you @NikkiQ


 Thanks faithVA 


I'm BAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!

Landed back in New Orleans this morning around 1am and I am pooped! Vegas was great, but my poor hair needs a pampering STAT! Gonna make today my wash day and put in a fresh set of Celies for the week. Good to be home. So...what did I miss??? Do I need to kick some people out???


----------



## diadall

Are Celie braids meant to be worn our or do you take them down and wear the results?


----------



## NikkiQ

I wear them under my wigs and take them down for a braid out at the end of the week. They are so not cute when I do them so I would never wear them out. Can we say 'hot mess'?


----------



## HauteHippie

Lurkee said:
			
		

> HauteHippie
> 
> Sorry about that. The woman might be exaggerating so you should check and feel for any bald spots yourself.



Thanks. I think she might be exaggerating. I moisturized and detangled my hair section by section before seeing her, but once I take this weave out, I'm going to check more thoroughly.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks @faithVA
> 
> 
> So...what did I miss??? Do I need to kick some people out???


 
Yes you do. There were all type of long haired divas passing through here showing off their hair. It was too much. Made me have to go get a Godiva Chocolate Covered Cherry Martini to make it through mey day


----------



## faithVA

HauteHippie said:


> I decided to get a sew in. My edges and the top of my hair are out. I'll be applying MN, as soon as I get my hands on some, with a bit of aloe juice and tea tree oil. I may have to add in lavender for smell. I don't like the lingering smell of tea tree oil alone, though I LOVE tea tree for all things skin-related.
> 
> Anyway, I went and got my sew-in at a braiding shop. She was nice and she didn't braid my hair too tight. She didn't exactly rake through my hair, but was not as gentle as I would have liked. Though... I'm really, really tenderheaded. Considering that I'm texlaxed, I wish she had been using a wider tooth comb. By the time I was turned to face the mirror and realized she was using her own comb most of the braiding was done.
> 
> Long story, longer, she kept going on and on... and on and on... and on and on about how damaged my hair is. I kept telling her that I know, I shouldn't have dyed my hair and I'm moving forward. Finally, she said that I have bald spots in the back and next time I want my hair dyed I should go to her. She also said that I should keep my sew-ins in for a month, take them out and then see her for treatments. My hair IS noticeably thinner, that I know for sure, but I'm not sure I trust her.
> 
> This is the first I've heard of bald spots and I just got my hair trimmed two weeks ago when I went home to SC. I've heard that my strands are damaged, but that's it. I get my wash and sets in the neighborhood by a dominican lady and my relaxers done by Juanita further into Brooklyn. Anyway, I was shedding A LOT when I first dyed my hair, but I feel like, if I had bald spots, Juanita (the only one with a before and after to go off of) would have said something. Now, I'm really worried, but I can't do anything but wait and see for myself.


 
She may be exaggerating but I agree you should check it out with a mirror. I had been getting my hair done for a year and my stylists never mentioned I had any bald spots because she worked around them. One day I took an aerial shot of my twists   And I was absolutely shocked at how much hair I was missing and that people just let me walk around like that without saying anything 

So hopefully it isn't true. But when you take out your weave, do some mirror/camera work and check it out for yourself.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Lord let me go back through all the pages and see if I gotta do work on some ladies up in here!


----------



## EasypeaZee

Darenia said:
			
		

> Wow EasypeaZee your braidout came out very nice. Looks just like you curled it. How many braids did you put in and was it done on wet or dry hair?



Hi! Thanks! I put in about 8 or 9 braids and rolled them after. My hair was only slightly damp. I'm not a fan of manhandling my hair while its wet 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Ok ladies I'm having a lazy moment and I need some motivation. I think I keep watching my hair for results when I just need to leave it alone! Here in a little while I'm going to wash and deep condition. And I tried cowashing for the first time Wednesday and it wasn't a bad experience at all. May try it again if it's not too much manipulation.


----------



## lamaria211

diadall said:
			
		

> Are Celie braids meant to be worn our or do you take them down and wear the results?



Under wig only for me. They not hot!


----------



## Seamonster

faithVA said:


> Yes you do. There were all type of long haired divas passing through here showing off their hair. It was too much. Made me have to go get a Godiva Chocolate Covered Cherry Martini to make it through mey day



I have been sleeping on the Godiva Chocolate Covered Cherry Martini's, yumm


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies here are my 90 Day Results of scalp massages and using Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) to help improve my thinning hair in front! 

​ 
Count me as a believer for sure !!! You can see I just brushed using my _Brush Strokes Bristle Brush _with waves all the way around and there's still a bit of OCO in my hair with some of that shine! These are up close pics and a timeline from January 2012 - April 2012. I think you can really tell my hair is thicker between the 30 day and 90 day mark  
_
sorry for bad lighting too that's what happens when using a bberry camera _


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Those are some GREAT results livinthevida. WTG!

I just got done shampooing my poor hair and now I have a DC concotion that I hope brings my hair back to life. A little Kerapro,olive oil cholesterol, and my favorite SE Mega Moisture treatment 

I noticed something though. My hair isn't long at all. Like it looks like it hasn't budged a bit. Maybe I'm trippin, but it sure makes APL look like a year long goal.


----------



## livinthevida

Here's a quick look inside my OCO jar it's at the half way mark now since January 2012 < - - - - > right at the _Coconut Oil_ line:


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Those are some GREAT results livinthevida. WTG!


Thanx NikkiQ & Welcome Back! We missed you 

faithVA did a good job keeping us in check...I mean keeping us in line...well you know what I mean!


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> I cowashed hair added coconut oil and blow dryed. Then I flat ironed lightly and rolled hair with hair ties. I hope ot gives me a Tracee Ellis Ross look tomorrow.


@diadall how did your look come out with the Coconut Oil? Remember putting on less of OCO gives so much more


----------



## The Princess

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Ok ladies I'm having a lazy moment and I need some motivation. I think I keep watching my hair for results when I just need to leave it alone! Here in a little while I'm going to wash and deep condition. And I tried cowashing for the first time Wednesday and it wasn't a bad experience at all. May try it again if it's not too much manipulation.



CoWashing is very addictive cause it's so easy. Also the different conditioners you can use. Have fun with it. Itbthicken my hair tremendously.


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> Continue to do what works for you if u dont have any problems using OCO then ride it till the wheels fall off! Im glad ur having good results with using it alone I have to add my to DCs or use it as a sealant or my hair is straight cheetos. Lol xtra crunchy


LOL! lamaria211 extra crunch munch 

I'll definitely keep using this OCO at least until the jar is empty  I do wonder though since I am noticing my hair is getting thicker and scalp is better overall do I upgrade my HHJ regimen now? 

I've already upgraded to a 9 row brush to help manage all of this hair and I have pretty much stuck to the basics for 3 months. I finally know what _really_ works on my hair and scalp. So now that there's improvement do I upgrade my regimen too??? 

hmmmmmm....I wonder if there's a regimen out there in the web with other ladies who have noticed their hair becoming thicker as they transitioned and then upgraded their regimen to keep up with the changes in their hair???


----------



## livinthevida

tiffjust2002 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I wash once a week with a variety of shampoos but I like Wisely Made, Ouidad those are my favorites then I deep condition after every wash with Aussie Moist 3 min miracle. I leave it on for about 20-30 min with a plastic cap on. I finger detangle before I wash the conditioner out. Once or maybe twice a week I co-wash with Suave Almond Shea Butter. I PS 90% of the time in buns or updo's. I use Giovanni Direct Leave In or Original Sprout Leave in Condish and a variety of creams for styling I like Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie, Blended Beauty Curl Styling Butter, Miss Jesse Curling Pudding, and  and then seal with Coconut Oil.


Sweeeeet tiffjust2002! Happy to see we have another faithful user of Coconut Oil


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> @livinthevida Thank you for the reply. I break all the laws of a HHJ. I cannot sleep with anything on my head, the satin pillowcase rubbed the oil from my hair into my face and gave me cystic pimples (still have the scars to prove it). I comb through my hair when putting it into a bun. I don't PS with wigs/weaves and braids so my hair is always exposed... I swear by CO too. I use it every single day, my hair feels good just those darn ends.



@Lurkee oh I know what that's like! slipping and sliding with a satin pillow this is one reason why I switched from pink snap on rollers to foam rollers. When I went to bed with slightly damp hair and snap ons my hair was still wet when I woke. I learned one rule is to sleep with dry hair when resting on satin!

As an alternative have you tried a cotton/silk blend pillowcase? these are usually like 60% Cotton 40% Silk here's one on Amazon. I've enjoyed the silk pillowcase this winter yet as summer arrives in 2 months I will be switching over to a cotton/silk blend for cooler nights


----------



## Lurkee

livinthevida said:


> @Lurkee oh I know what that's like! slipping and sliding with a satin pillow this is one reason why I switched from pink snap on rollers to foam rollers. When I went to bed with slightly damp hair and snap ons my hair was still wet when I woke. I learned one rule is to sleep with dry hair when resting on satin!
> 
> As an alternative have you tried a cotton/silk blend pillowcase? these are usually like 60% Cotton 40% Silk here's one on Amazon. I've enjoyed the silk pillowcase this winter yet as summer arrives in 2 months I will be switching over to a cotton/silk blend for cooler nights



You slept with snap ons 

Foam rollers sound good. I think I will buy some and check out the blend pillow case. Thank you. I am thinking of changing my regi from a weekly traditional rollerset to weekly blow dry on damp hair and rollers. I was going to use flexis but the satin covered foam ones sounds more comfortable.

This thread feels like my "home" on LHCF.


----------



## NikkiQ

2hrs later and DC is still on  

Guess I'll go ahead and wash it out while I'm in the shower in a bit and detangle in there. Makes it SO much easier to do the Celies when hair is already detangled.


----------



## livinthevida

HauteHippie said:


> I decided to get a sew in. My edges and the top of my hair are out. I'll be applying MN, as soon as I get my hands on some, with a bit of aloe juice and tea tree oil. I may have to add in lavender for smell. I don't like the lingering smell of tea tree oil alone, though I LOVE tea tree for all things skin-related.
> 
> Anyway, I went and got my sew-in at a braiding shop. She was nice and she didn't braid my hair too tight. She didn't exactly rake through my hair, but was not as gentle as I would have liked. Though... I'm really, really tenderheaded. Considering that I'm texlaxed, I wish she had been using a wider tooth comb. By the time I was turned to face the mirror and realized she was using her own comb most of the braiding was done.
> 
> Long story, longer, she kept going on and on... and on and on... and on and on about how damaged my hair is. I kept telling her that I know, I shouldn't have dyed my hair and I'm moving forward. Finally, she said that I have bald spots in the back and next time I want my hair dyed I should go to her. She also said that I should keep my sew-ins in for a month, take them out and then see her for treatments. My hair IS noticeably thinner, that I know for sure, but I'm not sure I trust her.
> 
> This is the first I've heard of bald spots and I just got my hair trimmed two weeks ago when I went home to SC. I've heard that my strands are damaged, but that's it. I get my wash and sets in the neighborhood by a dominican lady and my relaxers done by Juanita further into Brooklyn. Anyway, I was shedding A LOT when I first dyed my hair, but I feel like, if I had bald spots, Juanita (the only one with a before and after to go off of) would have said something. Now, I'm really worried, but I can't do anything but wait and see for myself.


HauteHippie sorry you went through that! I agree with the ladies here when you have a chance call up a good local buddy, part your hair into sections and carefully examine your hair section by section. Thinning hair is one thing but balding is another! 

I hope everything turns out ok! You will feel better once you check it for yourself


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> You slept with snap ons
> 
> Foam rollers sound good. I think I will buy some and check out the blend pillow case. Thank you. I am thinking of changing my regi from a weekly traditional rollerset to weekly blow dry on damp hair and rollers. I was going to use flexis but the satin covered foam ones sounds more comfortable.
> 
> This thread feels like my "home" on LHCF.



I know @Lurkee yet I promise it was only when I just wanted to set it and forget it  really when I was too tired to wait for my hair to dry.

Foam rollers are easier to store and they are pretty comfy too. It took me sometime to learn how to hold them as they are softer than a snap on (the ones I use are satin foam rollers another good alternative to sleeping on a satin pillowcase!). Here's the one's I picked up at my local Sally Beauty and a quick pic of me wearing them at an earlier post:

P.S. I :heart2: this thread too! the ladies here are AWESOME!


----------



## diadall

I put coconut oil in my hair and rolled it last night early. I took them out at noon today and finger styled. Well its 95 degrees and hair lasted all of two hours.,the roots looked like cotton balls and the rest was stringy.

Ugh!!!!


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> I put coconut oil in my hair and rolled it last night early. I took them out at noon today and finger styled. Well its 95 degrees and hair lasted all of two hours.,the roots looked like cotton balls and the rest was stringy.
> 
> Ugh!!!!


Sorry @diadall! do you think you put on just enough? or too much CO? 

When I first started to use OCO I applied it to my hair like conditioner - BIG MISTAKE! I learned because it is an oil I must apply very little as it will spread through my hair pretty quickly. When I first tried OCO I put too much and my hair came out gummy like. Here's how I use it today (this took a few trial and error to know how it finally works with my hair):

1. good workout
2. cool rinse
3. natural air dry
4. place a little OCO on fingertips apply ears to ends
5. rollerset!


----------



## NaturalfienD

livinthevida
.
.
Girl, I'm happy that the metallic conditioning cap is working for you!   That thing definitely works well and it gets super steamy inside.  Congrats on your growth~ that coconut oil is the business. I'm still using the "love potion #9" (coconut oil is an ingredient) and I'm having good results- hopefully I will have growth as good as yours girlfriend. :}


----------



## diadall

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Sorry @diadall! do you think you put on just enough? or too much CO?
> 
> When I first started to use OCO I applied it to my hair like conditioner - BIG MISTAKE! I learned because it is an oil I must apply very little as it will spread through my hair pretty quickly. When I first tried OCO I put too much and my hair came out gummy like. Here's how I use it today (this took a few trial and error to know how it finally works with my hair):
> 
> 1. good workout
> 2. cool rinse
> 3. natural air dry
> 4. place a little OCO on fingertips apply ears to ends
> 5. rollerset!



I just dont know how to treat the roots. They dont even curl like the ends. Its like my roots are cotton and I have curly ends. I dont even know how its possible. But this time I may have used too much coconut oil.


----------



## sajjy

deleted post issueswith loading pictureserplexed


----------



## sajjy

My April 2012 hairstyles thus far 
[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0662.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0662.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[IMG][URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0610.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0610.jpg[/URL][/IMG][/IMG][URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0621965.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0621965.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0663134.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0663134.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks GREAT sajjy!!! The curly hair is super cute and the straight looks SO natural on you.

SN- I love the feeling of freshly cleaned, detangled and braided hair. Of course my red is COMPLETELY gone now and I'm back to caramel brown hair again. I think I'm gonna have to go a bit more drastic with the color and just bite the bullet with a more legit permanent color and add a punch of color every now and then with the Manic Panic.


----------



## faithVA

Nice results livinthevida. Glad you had great success.


----------



## Phaer

My plan to  not check my hair lenght until the end of the year went out the window when I suffered a set back. Because I couldn't resist, here is my lenght check from this morning. I am not sure why it automatically turned sideways when I upload.


----------



## NikkiQ

Look very close Phaer! How much further until you hit APL? About another 1/2"?


----------



## Trixie58

Posting update pics. Have been focused on the luscious ends challenge so I haven't updated in awhile. I've got a trim coming up and I want to get my ends a bit thicker before I call APL, so I'm prolly still a few months away from celebration time.
The sweatshirt is nov 2011, the blue bra is feb 24, 2012, and the white tank is today April 29 2012.


----------



## NikkiQ

These are my Celies...and this is the only time they will see the light of day 

View attachment 2012-04-29 10.01.41.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Seamonster said:


> I have had my cornrows in for a little over a week, and I want to redue them. So much of my hair has come out, I don't think anyone knows I still have cornrows, lol.


 
Seamonster I keep a head wrap tied around my cornrows they are a fuzzy hot mess but nobody knows it but me!  I am trying to cure my hand in hair disease   I attach a cute phony pony and keep it moving


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Look very close Phaer! How much further until you hit APL? About another 1/2"?



I think so. I will wait until the end near apl is a little fuller to claim it. I may cut the thin ends at the end of the year.


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> These are my Celies...and this is the only time they will see the light of day
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



You did a good job. Mine would be all kinds of lopsided.


----------



## Fyne

NikkiQ Your celies look way longer now, than when I 1st joined 

Texture shot:






Fresh out of the steamer and about to cool rinse out ORS replenishing con. Looks and feels like just under an inch in 8 weeks, which I am pleased with. I'm experiencing shrinkage 

How do I handle the NG?? Leave it alone! 

I feel in control and calm in this stretch, but I need some ideas for bday hair; having a bbq on the 6th and a dinner date with the so on 7th. IDEA'S needed ladies!! (Avoiding heat until June length check)


----------



## faithVA

I am moving my APL date to September to give myself some breathing room. My growth for the beginning of the year has been typically but my retention has been horrible. I will still get ready for the June length check.

I may be doing my first EVER flatiron   But I still haven't bought a flat iron so we will have to see about that.


----------



## faithVA

I did my hair at the hospital yesterday while visiting my mom. Figured it was a good use of time. It takes me 2 to 2.5 hrs to do my hair so I got in a good visit. Years ago I would have never done my hair in public, but now I really don't care  As I've gone through so many things in life, I realize that trying to fit some image is really not that important. Anywayz.

So I'm sitting in the room with hair sticking up, clips everywhere, some hair half braided and I am just enjoying the people going by trying to figure out what I am doing. I get curiousity from both black and white. The black women know what I'm doing. They all have locs or extensions or weaves of some sort. The white women are off course curious. They feel free to ask questions which I'm cool with. So I get, How long does that take you? oh, that smells good what is it?, What did you do to your hair?, and some just looked. It was just fun. Lots of amusement and conversations.

And when I left the hospital, I left with a completed head of box braids. And I was free to go home and do absolutely nothing


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm so proud of all you ladies for makings such great progress and it's only April!! Good job! 


With the subject fast approaching, does anyone plan on tweaking their reggies any? More cowashing? Stretching your relaxers longer? Less heat?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> These are my Celies...and this is the only time they will see the light of day
> 
> View attachment 147455
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
your better than me i only do like 8-10 plaits at the most and they look very neat!


----------



## Phaer

With shrinkage my hair doesn't really look longer than this time last year (at least to me), but it sure has SWING, I keep swinging my hair, my mom tells me I will break my neck. Lol


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> your better than me i only do like 8-10 plaits at the most and they look very neat!



I don't have that many. It started out in 4 sections and I had to split some into 3 or 4 braids since my hair is so thick.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Seamonster

livinthevida great growth, your hair is so thick, it totally all grew back in 90 days!
sajjy love the hairstyles, and your cat is so cute
Trixie58 Girl, your ends look thick right now, Beautiful APL! Congratulations! :Copy of 2cool:


----------



## GoodNewsHairJunkie

Hi, I'd like to join this challenge.  I've been lurking on LHCF off and on the last 3 years and I've learned quite a bit of great information.  It's time for me to start contributing.  For the first time in my life I believe I can reach APL.  

My ultimate hair length goal is daBOMB (bottom of my butt).  I have no idea if I'll ever get there, but I expect to have some fun trying.  I'm having fun now reaching the APL milestone.

So here's some information about my hair along with my current regimen.  I'm always tweaking it.

Current hair length
~~ stretched, just past CBL
~~ my Crown stretches to the bottom of my neck.

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
~~ Natural; Front - 4a, Crown and Back - 4b
~~ I'm almost 2 years and 5 months post BC

APL goal month
~~ Oct 2012, 
~~ According to my growth tracking t-shirt, I have about 2.5" to go
~~ APL will be the longest length I've achieved without locs

Current Reggie and styling choices
~~ Pre-cleanse: scritch scalp with oil and saturate hair with reject liquid and creamy leave-in conditioners. Wear a conditioning cap for about an hour. Detangle and remove shed hair with a wide tooth (seamless) comb.

~~ Cleansing: 1 time per week, Terressentials (Left Coast Lemon or Lavender Garden) and Meera Hair Wash diluted with water applied with an applicator bottle.  Currently trying a mid-week Wen co-wash now that the weather is warming up.  I place my hair in 8 chunky 2-strand twists during the cleansing and rinsing process.

~~ Pre-Deep Conditioning Rinse: Coffee or Tea to combat excessive shedding

~~ Moisturizing Deep Conditioning: Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum Moisturizing DC, Surya Brasil Color Fixation Restorative Hair Mask, or Komaza Care Olive Moisture Mask; sometimes I add extra-virgin Olive Oil to my DC's - depends on my mood.  I use a soft bonnet hair dryer while DC'ing

~~ Final Hair Rinse (I have hard water): Apple Cider Vinegar or Dr. Bronner's Magic "All-One!" Organic Shikakai Conditioning Hair Rinse.

~~ Leave-In conditioners: Liquid Leave-In - HealthySexyHair Soy Tri-Wheat; Creamy Leave-In - Alba Botanica 

~~ Moisturize and Seal as needed: Aloe vera juice plus distilled water and rosewater spray.  Various butters to include Crisco for ends.

~~ Protein conditioner as needed: Eqyss MegaTek Equine Rebuilder or Suave Professional Damage Care Conditioner for Weak or Damaged Hair.  Sometimes I add some protein conditioner to my moisturizing DC if I believe it's needed.

~~ Hair Coloring: Every 4-6 weeks, Naturtint Permanent Hair Colorant, BAQ Henna and Indigo, and/or Sebastian Cellophane

~~ Growth Aids: Hair Trigger Growth Elixir - original formula, unscented and/or Euphoria & Bliss with sublimed sulfur.  Currently trying a Miconazole Nitrate 2% plus Hair Trigger and Fractionated Coconut Oil mix nightly (1:3:1 ratio).  I haven't decided yet if I like it or not.

~~ Styling: 2-strand twists or braids without extensions, braid/twist-outs, buns.  Just ordered some phony-ponies to try during the warmer weather.  The last 2 winters I wore wigs which helped a lot, but my edges thinned a little bit this past winter due to the rubbing.  Wigs did help me retain my growth though.  My hair is long enough now that I won't wear wigs anymore.

~~ Drying: I prefer air-drying.  Sometimes I will tension blow-dry using a no-heat setting.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
~~ None. I've been improving my hair practices the last 3 years.  I'm now confident enough to share what's been working for me.  My hair is the healthiest and strongest it's ever been.  I owe all my success to the wonderful advice and recommendations given here on LHCF!

Post a beginning picture
~~ 1st pic taken 4/15/2012

The 2nd pic I took 3/26/2012 when I was putting my hair in 2-strand twists.  I wanted to show you how much my hair shrinks.


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I wear them under my wigs and take them down for a braid out at the end of the week. They are so not cute when I do them so I would never wear them out. Can we say 'hot mess'?



I'm thinking about doing the celies. I will be wigging till next check in.


----------



## NikkiQ

mami2010 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about doing the celies. I will be wigging till next check in.



Celies are great to wear under wigs. They're easy to do and keeps your hair protected and flat so wigs fit better

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## diadall

I am in Curlformers. It took my an hour! Whew!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Detangled - Shampoos'd this morning...

Currently have a DC in ... struggling to get of the couch and rinse since i'm feeling under the weather. Day dreaming about getting up and rinsing my hair out and doing a twist out.....  then starting on my homework


----------



## Blairx0

Doing a lazy dc which means just have product on the ends and plan on only rinsing the length. I know am doing a half *** job. I have convienced myself this is good for my fragile ends and the rest will like the no manipulation. A girl can dream right?


----------



## jessicarabbit

GoodNewsHairJunkie
Welcome! your reggie is on point! lol


----------



## Seamonster

GoodNewsHairJunkie  Lovely reggie


----------



## Khaiya

Week 2 for my plaits, i washed them but managed to keep them fairly neat i think, so we'll see how long they last. I did take one down tho and i am closer to APL, kinda looked like i'm grazing but i dunno, i'll do a proper check tomorrow or so for the BSL challenge and we'll see.


----------



## lamaria211

Welcome GoodNewsHairJunkie


----------



## lamaria211

Im gonna baggy tonight and seal with shea in the am


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> @livinthevida
> .
> .
> Girl, I'm happy that the metallic conditioning cap is working for you!   That thing definitely works well and it gets super steamy inside.  Congrats on your growth~ that coconut oil is the business. I'm still using the "love potion #9" (coconut oil is an ingredient) and I'm having good results- hopefully I will have growth as good as yours girlfriend. :}


You will have great growth @NaturalfienD! OH & the Conditioning Cap! LOVE IT! 

I only capped my hair on Friday yet am considering wearing it every night I workout. I rest Sundays so I will wear all this week and let everyone know if I feel/see a difference in my hair! Here's how I plan on using the Conditioning Cap this week:

1. apply Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) ears to ends
2. place hair within cap
3. good workout (I'll make sure I up my Cardio to let out steam! literally!)  
4. cool rinse
5. roller set!

If this works well I'll post my update HHJ regimen this weekend


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> I just dont know how to treat the roots. They dont even curl like the ends. Its like my roots are cotton and I have curly ends. I dont even know how its possible. But this time I may have used too much coconut oil.


@diadall what worked for me was gently brushing each strand of hair to set in the roller. I use to part my hair with my wide tooth and then comb each strand. So much easier and better to brush each strand when setting this way we get the root to ends!


----------



## livinthevida

sajjy said:


> My April 2012 hairstyles thus far
> 
> [/IMG][URL="http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0621965.jpg"][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0621965.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> [URL="http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0663134.jpg"][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0663134.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


Very pretty @sajjy! what did you use to set your hair straight? (products/flatiron) I really do like the straight look too yet my favorite are the twists with your cat


----------



## livinthevida

faithVA said:


> Nice results livinthevida. Glad you had great success.


Thanx faithVA! I'm hoping this keeps up to at least 6 months by then I'll need to order more OCO


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I'm so proud of all you ladies for makings such great progress and it's only April!! Good job!
> 
> 
> With the subject fast approaching, does anyone plan on tweaking their reggies any? More cowashing? Stretching your relaxers longer? Less heat?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ I may update my reggie ??? I'd like to see how wearing the Conditioning Cap during my cardio exercise turns out all this week. If it works good I'll post my new HHJ reggie this weekend!


----------



## livinthevida

Seamonster said:


> livinthevida great growth, your hair is so thick, it totally all grew back in 90 days!
> sajjy love the hairstyles, and your cat is so cute
> Trixie58 Girl, your ends look thick right now, Beautiful APL! Congratulations! :Copy of 2cool:


Seamonster Thank You! I'm really hoping this OCO keeps on working as it is sooooooo easy to do


----------



## livinthevida

GoodNewsHairJunkie said:


> Hi, I'd like to join this challenge.  I've been lurking on LHCF off and on the last 3 years and I've learned quite a bit of great information.  It's time for me to start contributing.  For the first time in my life I believe I can reach APL.


Welcome @GoodNewsHairJunkie! looking at the first picture are you 1 inch or 2 inches from APL? I think you are pretty close and will make APL this year!


----------



## The Princess

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Doing a lazy dc which means just have product on the ends and plan on only rinsing the length. I know am doing a half *** job. I have convienced myself this is good for my fragile ends and the rest will like the no manipulation. A girl can dream right?



Well the ends is what make length. So I think it was a smart move.


----------



## sajjy

livinthevida said:


> Very pretty @sajjy! what did you use to set your hair straight? (products/flatiron) I really do like the straight look too yet my favorite are the twists with your cat


Seamonster: My husband named our cat sharekhan from the jungle bookAs you can see he's the boss of the house... he just took over my bootleg photo shoot 
NikkiQ: Thanx!
livinthevida: I have yet to master the roller-set methods so I blow dried and flat ironed with my FHI arsenal. The good thing is I only had an inch of leave out in the front perimeter since I purchased the frontal/closure. I used coconut and grape-seed oil with a high smoke point along with silk elements.(& my hair wasnt heavy but well moisturized)


----------



## sajjy

NikkiQ said:


> I'm so proud of all you ladies for makings such great progress and it's only April!! Good job!
> 
> 
> With the subject fast approaching, does anyone plan on tweaking their reggies any? More cowashing? Stretching your relaxers longer? Less heat?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



NikkiQ I'd like to cowash more often after a week or so since I pressed my some of hair recently. Up my water intake and clean eating. Seriously thinking about liquid vitamins, easy and painless... oh and definitely no heat and yes to low manipulation. I mostly hiding my hair under wigs. Finally growth aids are a most for me I want to reach a milestone within the year and they seem to be working are you going to do anything differently NikkiQ? And what has worked best for you thus far?


----------



## Blairx0

Dc rinsed out with 50/50. I have mostuirzed and will seal in the morning. My shedding was less, so that was good. Does anyone know how often you can use garlic in your conditioner or how long the effects last. I plan to add garlic powder about 2 weeks apart. If that okay? Has anyone used this to know how long it impacts shedding? As on does the shedding decrease for a week and then return ?


----------



## faithVA

Is this thread broken? I can't believe there were no posts after midnight last night


----------



## NikkiQ

sajjy said:


> @NikkiQ I'd like to cowash more often after a week or so since I pressed my some of hair recently. Up my water intake and clean eating. Seriously thinking about liquid vitamins, easy and painless... oh and definitely no to low heat and manipulation I'm mostly hiding my hair under wigs. Finally growth aids are a most for me I want to reach a milestone within the year and they seem to be working *are you going to do anything differently NikkiQ? And what has worked best for you thus far*?


 

I'm gonna try to cowash a bit more this summer and do regular dustings every few months. It's been a while since my last trim and I'm in need of one. Once I get a good trim, I'm gonna stick with the dustings to make sure no splits show their ugly faces. Gotta up my water intake and get back on my Nioxin. 

The things that have worked best for me has been to just keep it as simple as possible. Shampoo, DC and detangle once a week or every 2 weeks then slap in some Celies or twists. I've been getting braver with wearing my natural hair out more, but lately I haven't been feeling the styles. Just don't feel "sexy" with my hair at this length b/c there aren't many styles that I can do. I can't bun and shrinkage makes everything look ridiculously short. I'm still thinking about joining the braidy bunch soon, but we shall see.


----------



## Evolving78

NIKkQ
i switched products, no more cowashing or dry dc'ing.  i will just wash and dc every 3-4 days.  i use liquid leave-ins to moisturize now.  but i'm not wet bunning or anything.  and i have went back to roller setting. i seem to be getting my breakage under control.  i know i can't mess with protein.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^What products have you switched to shortdub78?


----------



## diadall

Could I come and live with one of you ladies long enough to get my hair in better shape in terms of moisture.  I am at work again with cotton hair.  I am thinking of turning to the creamy crack.  What do I do!?!?!?!


----------



## Phaer

diadall said:
			
		

> Could I come and live with one of you ladies long enough to get my hair in better shape in terms of moisture.  I am at work again with cotton hair.  I am thinking of turning to the creamy crack.  What do I do!?!?!?!



NO Ms. Diadall, NO!! Stay away from the applicator! Put in a sew in, braids, anything to forget about the hair. I sometime do best by forgetting my hair and not stressing about hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

diadall said:


> Could I come and live with one of you ladies long enough to get my hair in better shape in terms of moisture. I am at work again with cotton hair. I am thinking of turning to the creamy crack. What do I do!?!?!?!


 

 you hush your mouth woman! Don't give up yet!!! What products are you using???


----------



## Fyne

diadall could you post your reggie please? Lets try and sort out the issues before any major decisions. When was the last time you used protein or reconstructor treatments??


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^What products have you switched to shortdub78?



NikkiQ

Suave Almond and Shea Butter shampoo and conditioner! the shampoo isn't drying and it helps with detangling.  i add jojoba or avocado oil to the conditioner and i have major slip, softness, and my hair is easy to detangle.  i also started using Creme of Nature Argan Oil leave-in and Hawaiian Silky 14n1(diluted with distilled water) to moisturize with.  my hair feels moisturized and doesn't get hard, brittle and crunchy when i use cream products. i don't need to use a lot either.  it seemed like with the cream moisturizers, i would have to use more product and my hair would be dry by bedtime.  i haven't moisturized my hair today and it still feels good.  

i am going to roll my hair tonight and flat iron the roots.  i am going on a field trip tomorrow with my DD, so i will be doing her hair tonight as well.  i need to trim her ends.  i just bought her some new products too.  i was using Shescentit, but it's just not moisturizing enough for her hair.  she is 3b-3c so i will try the kid's line from Taliah Waajid.  i was going to purchase AS I AM hair products, but i was being cheap!   plus i have used TW before,  so i know i won't be disappointed.

has anyone tried ASIAM Cowash?


----------



## Evolving78

Fyne said:


> diadall could you post your reggie please? Lets try and sort out the issues before any major decisions. When was the last time you used protein or reconstructor treatments??



try a juice! (scurl, carefree, hawaiian silky, wave nouveau, etc...
i started using Creme of Nature leave-in and Hawaiian Silky and my hair is starting to turn around.

since you are natural you may not have to dilute the "juice"  but i do.  the Hawaiian Silky 14n1 is thicker than the oil juices, so i just make it a little less thick with some distilled water. plus it makes it spray out better.  i like the smell of it too vs Scurl.  Wave Nouveau is nice too.


----------



## diadall

Thanks for the support. I think its the weather and lack of dc'ing and protein but a cold wave sounds like a good idea.


----------



## tiffers

I got my Hairlista progress shirt and Caribbean Hair Grow vitamins!  For my painful joints, I recently started MSM and a vitamin called JarroSil, which boosts the effects of MSM. It doesn't hurt that JarroSil claims to also grow hair and nails. 

As ya'll can see, my hair is right at 5, when I hit 7, I'll be full APL. I'll be updating with a second picture after this first bottle of Caribben Hair Grow is gone. Hopefully I'll be at 6. #wishfulthinking


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> Could I come and live with one of you ladies long enough to get my hair in better shape in terms of moisture.  I am at work again with cotton hair.  I am thinking of turning to the creamy crack.  What do I do!?!?!?!


NOOOOoooooooooOOOOO waaaaaaaay @diadall please avoid it! 

You have done really well keeping those braids in and already see cotton coming up this all good news and exactly what you want your hair to do  its showing signs of growth! Puuuuuuuhhleeeeeazee stay far away from it


----------



## livinthevida

tiffers said:


> I got my Hairlista progress shirt and Caribbean Hair Grow vitamins!  For my painful joints, I recently started MSM and a vitamin called JarroSil, which boosts the effects of MSM. It doesn't hurt that JarroSil claims to also grow hair and nails.
> 
> As ya'll can see, my hair is right at 5, when I hit 7, I'll be full APL. I'll be updating with a second picture after this first bottle of Caribben Hair Grow is gone. Hopefully I'll be at 6. #wishfulthinking


WOOOOWWWW tiffers that is a lot of hair! Just beautiful all of it!


----------



## Seamonster

diadall Being in a protective style for so long, and swimming, your hair probably needs a good series of protein moisture DC's. Since I am a cotton head too: Try a pretty twist out on your stretched hair.


----------



## Evolving78

tiffers
looking so lush! great progress!


----------



## tiffers

livinthevida shortdub78 Thank you, girls! 

diadall How you gon' consider relaxing when all your hair needs is some good lovin'-- I mean, deep conditioner?  An easy way for me to dc is overnight. Then, when you take your shower in the morning, just rinse it on out.


----------



## Seamonster

tiffers way to gro! That is some pretty hair!


----------



## NikkiQ

tiffers...you been holdin out on us!! Look at all that hair!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

Had celies in for 3 days. Been wearing a beanie for 3 days skrait!


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Had celies in for 3 days. Been wearing a beanie for 3 days skrait!



Super cute style on you Pook! I wish I could rock beanies to work. I would wear one every day 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## -PYT

tiffers how do you usually wear your hair?


----------



## tiffers

-PYT I almost always have my hair in celie braids. Sometimes I do twists. Yesterday, I decided to be fancy and try my hand at flat twists and it was a mess. 

I try to leave it alone, so I only manipulate it on wash day and that's when I moisturize and braid it up. Since I can't moisturize properly in braids, I baggy every night to keep the moisture up.


----------



## gforceroy

I got my vitamins in the mail! I got The GNC ultra nourish-hair ones....They are big though . My plan is to take one at night and one pill in the morning (with my vitamin D3).


----------



## Evolving78

i can't wait for my hair to finish drying, so i can flat iron.  i am so excited about that!   i haven't worn my hair styled in awhile.  i hope it turns out cute.  if not, i will be in my little funky bun.


----------



## The Princess

tiffers said:


> I got my Hairlista progress shirt and Caribbean Hair Grow vitamins!  For my painful joints, I recently started MSM and a vitamin called JarroSil, which boosts the effects of MSM. It doesn't hurt that JarroSil claims to also grow hair and nails.
> 
> As ya'll can see, my hair is right at 5, when I hit 7, I'll be full APL. I'll be updating with a second picture after this first bottle of Caribben Hair Grow is gone. Hopefully I'll be at 6. #wishfulthinking



You hair has really grown and fast too. Way to Go!


----------



## mami2010

Shampoo'ed with biolage delicate care.  Now I'm sitting under dryer with beigen bluest black rinse on my head. I will be doing a moisturizing dc after I rinse out the dye.


----------



## lamaria211

I think I may get my hair braided (with added hair) for a month at least. I just hate the idea of not being able to see my hair for so long but maybe thats a good thing. The day before I have them done should I dc with moisture or protein? And should I use any products in my hair prior to braiding?


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> I think I may get my hair braided (with added hair) for a month at least. I just hate the idea of not being able to see my hair for so long but maybe thats a good thing. The day before I have them done should I dc with moisture or protein? And should I use any products in my hair prior to braiding?


 
I would do an Aphogee 2min followed by a moisturizing DC. If you plan on keeping your hair/braids moisturized then a good balance would be a medium/mild protein treatment.


----------



## beautyintheyes

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Celies are great to wear under wigs. They're easy to do and keeps your hair protected and flat so wigs fit better
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Hat are celies?


----------



## Trixie58

Seamonster said:


> @livinthevida great growth, your hair is so thick, it totally all grew back in 90 days!
> @sajjy love the hairstyles, and your cat is so cute
> @Trixie58 Girl, your ends look thick right now, Beautiful APL! Congratulations! :Copy of 2cool:


 
THANK YOU I definitely appreciate the encouragement. I have my Mom measure my progress to APL, and she's been saying "3 inches left" for 6 months haha. A least someone sees my progress, it keeps me going! I was telling faithVA I thought my hair was growing inward! You guys are amazing. 

Prolly dusting this wkd just to keep it healthy, will keep you all posted.


----------



## tiffers

beautyintheyes

Celie braids is basically another way to say "plaits"


----------



## sajjy

Wanna wash my hair badly but I'm going to hold off until the weekend erplexed


----------



## Evolving78

great hair day today! my curls came out so soft and it looks like i have some hair!   made me put on some makeup!   i flat ironed my roots a little bit too.


----------



## Meritamen

Yay, for wash day! 

I'm going to have to find a good hair style that exposes my scalp because all these hair on head keeps in the heat and I_ know_ this summer is going to be burning! Maybe get some plaits, something easy to care while swimming on a daily basis.


----------



## mami2010

Well I rinsed out the dye then dc. Now sitting under dryer with rollers on my head... I hope it comes out cute... I used small green and blue rollers so I can get some tight curls. I will post pics later of the results, but I have a few pics of the roller set.  All these small rollers nay take all day to dry.


----------



## jprayze

If anyone is interested, I started an MN challenge that starts today.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=616801


----------



## GoodNewsHairJunkie

Seamonster said:


> @GoodNewsHairJunkie  Lovely reggie





lamaria211 said:


> Welcome @GoodNewsHairJunkie





livinthevida said:


> Welcome @GoodNewsHairJunkie!  looking at the first picture are you 1 inch or 2 inches from APL? I  think you are pretty close and will make APL this year!





lindsaywhat said:


> @GoodNewsHairJunkie
> Welcome! your reggie is on point! lol



Thanks all for your kind words.  It took me over 2 months to read all of the posts.  Yes, I read every single one.  It was worth it!  I love the camaraderie in this thread.

livinthevida my DS told me I'll be APL when my hair reaches the 5 so  that's why I said 2.5"  Or maybe I should have said 2.5 lines instead.  I don't know if the lines are an inch apart while wearing the shirt because I didn't measure them. Regardless, I think I'll place a band/belt underneath my  armpits the next time I take a length shot to give a better idea of where APL is.  I too am confident I'll reach APL by the end of this year.  But, the true biggest challenge for me will be to stick with what  works.  I tend to sabotage my gains when I get bored with a routine.


----------



## GoodNewsHairJunkie

shortdub78 said:


> great hair day today! my curls came out so soft and it looks like i have some hair!   made me put on some makeup!   i flat ironed my roots a little bit too.



Congratulations shortdub78 on your great hair day!


----------



## Evolving78

GoodNewsHairJunkie said:


> Congratulations shortdub78 on your great hair day!



GoodNewsHairJunkie
thank you!  it started to rain, so i hurried back home!   i didn't have no scarf or nothing!  Lawd, i just got my hair done! Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## GoodNewsHairJunkie

mami2010 said:


> Well I rinsed out the dye then dc. Now sitting under dryer with rollers on my head... I hope it comes out cute... I used small green and blue rollers so I can get some tight curls. I will post pics later of the results, but I have a few pics of the roller set.  All these small rollers nay take all day to dry.



mami2010 I hope your hair comes out the way you expect it too.


----------



## mami2010

GoodNewsHairJunkie said:
			
		

> mami2010 I hope your hair comes out the way you expect it too.



Thanks, I sure hope so!


----------



## NikkiQ

Look at all this positivity going on in here while I was gone! You ladies rock!


----------



## pookaloo83

Another beanie today! It's been raining here and every time it does I wear my beanie. Can't deal with my hair shrinking. Its been day 4.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## jprayze

mami2010 said:


> Thanks, I sure hope so!


 
Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## GoodNewsHairJunkie

shortdub78 said:


> @GoodNewsHairJunkie
> thank you!  it started to rain, so i hurried back home!   i didn't have no scarf or nothing!  Lawd, i just got my hair done! Ain't nobody got time for that!



shortdub78  so sorry, been there too many times to count. I hope you were able to save it. My timing has been so "great" I started to think my hair had special rain making powers.  The only way to activate it most awesome powerness was to flat iron it.


----------



## Evolving78

^^^i was rushing my daughter out of the car too! lol  i might be putting my hair up soon though, it just got caught on my sweater!


----------



## NikkiQ

Kinda starting to get the itch to flat iron my hair. Don't ask me why b/c I have no idea.


----------



## mami2010

Ok I have a few pics...I love the way the roller set came out... My iPhone is taking blurry pics though I will get my cam in a few... But here is one till then.  I will not comb out curls till morning.


----------



## pookaloo83

mami2010 said:
			
		

> Ok I have a few pics...I love the way the roller set came out... My iPhone is taking blurry pics though I will get my cam in a few... But here is one till then.  I will not comb out curls till morning.



Not blurry at all! Pretty! I think it may be blurry because you have the camera flipped so you can view what you're taking. Take the pic the regular way mami2010

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Kinda starting to get the itch to flat iron my hair. Don't ask me why b/c I have no idea.



Me too. I'm gonna do it on our next length check.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Seamonster

mami2010  Great rollerset


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll be in the middle of packing and moving to Puerto Rico for our next length check so I don't think I'll be able to do it then


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> I'm so proud of all you ladies for makings such great progress and it's only April!! Good job!
> 
> 
> *With the subject fast approaching, does anyone plan on tweaking their reggies any? More cowashing? Stretching your relaxers longer? Less heat?*
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 

NikkiQ
.
.
That is a great question ... I am going to continue to co-wash at least two to three times per week (something I just started in April) to see how my scalp likes it long-term.  I will wear my metallic cap about three or four times per week, during my workout so I can steam my hair.  I have not used heat since mid-March and I don't foresee having to use it anytime soon.  I will keep wigging it up ongoing and I will make sure to oil my scalp/hair with the Love Potion #9 at least three times per week-I really like that stuff!  Finally, I need to get better with removing the shed hairs from my hair at least once a week, one twist at a time so I don't have hell to pay on my wash day.


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> I think I may get my hair braided (with added hair) for a month at least. I just hate the idea of not being able to see my hair for so long but maybe thats a good thing. The day before I have them done should I dc with moisture or protein? And should I use any products in my hair prior to braiding?


lamaria211 what type of braids will you be putting in?


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> If anyone is interested, I started an MN challenge that starts today.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=616801


@jprayze you have great results in the new MN Challenge Thread! How long do you plan on using MN? will you continue to use throughout your entire healthy hair journey (HHJ) or just until you reach your hair length goal?


----------



## livinthevida

GoodNewsHairJunkie said:


> Thanks all for your kind words.  It took me over 2 months to read all of the posts.  Yes, I read every single one.  It was worth it!  I love the camaraderie in this thread.
> 
> @livinthevida my DS told me I'll be APL when my hair reaches the 5 so  that's why I said 2.5"  Or maybe I should have said 2.5 lines instead.  I don't know if the lines are an inch apart while wearing the shirt because I didn't measure them. Regardless, I think I'll place a band/belt underneath my  armpits the next time I take a length shot to give a better idea of where APL is.  I too am confident I'll reach APL by the end of this year.  But, the true biggest challenge for me will be to stick with what  works.  I tend to sabotage my gains when I get bored with a routine.


So true @GoodNewsHairJunkie! After starting a real HHJ this January 2012 I finally know what works with my hair and scalp. It may sound a little boring to use only 1 daily product in my hair -Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) - but I'm sticking to what works  

I think the only major changes I may do are how I dry and set my hair??? I am still thinking about getting a hair dryer to sit under this way I can workout in the morning, shower, set my hair, dry, and head out the door!


----------



## livinthevida

mami2010 said:


> Ok I have a few pics...I love the way the roller set came out... My iPhone is taking blurry pics though I will get my cam in a few... But here is one till then.  I will not comb out curls till morning.


So cute mami2010! Your curls look great and just as good as using curlformers!


----------



## jessicarabbit

checking in.
Today was wash day, did an ACV rinse to clarify (i dont use shampoo)
did aphogee 2 min keratin, and am now DCing with Giovanna smooth as silk deeper moisture.
its so tempting not to pull my hair down to see if its grown an inch overnight  lol
this is why i'll be putting my hair under wigs for the summer. 
HHJ ladies!


----------



## diadall

Why does this deep conditioner say rinse after 2-3 minutes? It took 10 minutes to put in.


----------



## diadall

Two things I notice about Youtube videos...

Why tell us to stay tuned?
You don't have commercials.


Why say this is my hair?
We know.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^  what DC are you using???


----------



## growbaby

Checking in-

Fell off with my vitamins for 2 days but I'm back on it today. I measured my hair length from my crown area last night before my over night DC and I'm at 12in!  I'm probably going to straighten my hair tonight or tomorrow since I have a performance on Thursday and I ddnt straighten for all of April (which is very good for me since it's usually 1-2 times a month) I may post pics if there's anything worth showing lol. Finals have been killing me but I think it's actually benefiting my hair since I'm too busy to mess with it. I hope u all have a great week.


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^  what DC are you using???



Some cheap stuff from the drug store with oatmeal and honey.


----------



## Phaer

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> NikkiQ
> .
> .
> That is a great question ... I am going to continue to co-wash at least two to three times per week (something I just started in April) to see how my scalp likes it long-term.  I will wear my metallic cap about three or four times per week, during my workout so I can steam my hair.  I have not used heat since mid-March and I don't foresee having to use it anytime soon.  I will keep wigging it up ongoing and I will make sure to oil my scalp/hair with the Love Potion #9 at least three times per week-I really like that stuff!  Finally, I need to get better with removing the shed hairs from my hair at least once a week, one twist at a time so I don't have hell to pay on my wash day.



I think I am going to do more protein treatment, my hair breaks too easily .  I always do moisture treatment, I think my hair has too much moisture.


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida said:


> @jprayze you have great results in the new MN Challenge Thread! How long do you plan on using MN? will you continue to use throughout your entire healthy hair journey (HHJ) or just until you reach your hair length goal?


 
livinthevida Good Question!  I just started on a whim like what do I have to lose?  My ultimate hair length goal is WL so until I get there, I think I'll continue to use it...


----------



## Evolving78

diadall said:


> Two things I notice about Youtube videos...
> 
> Why tell us to stay tuned?
> You don't have commercials.
> 
> 
> Why say this is my hair?
> We know.



diadall
i wanna know where does all of their shedded hairs go?  i mean they will be 30 weeks post relaxer, haven't combed.detangle their hair in a month, but will only have 5 shedded hairs in the comb!! i'm not buying it! 

and they never have problems detangling, but will have a video months later, talking about a setback and how they had to do a major trim...


----------



## Evolving78

well it was fun wearing my hair down, but i will be moisturizing and putting my bun back in.  i felt cute and girly for a day!  but i will do my hair like this again for Friday.  this will be my hair styling reggie every 4 days.  i need to still be able to have fun with my hair.


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> @diadall
> *i wanna know where does all of their shedded hairs go?* i mean they will be 30 weeks post relaxer, haven't combed.detangle their hair in a month, but will only have 5 shedded hairs in the comb!! i'm not buying it!
> ...


 
I always wondered that. I just figured my hair was crazy. I would spend half of the video trying to get the shed hair off my fingers.  No matter how well I detangle, I have shed hair at every stage.


----------



## NikkiQ

Went on a mission today at Forever21 to find some cute hair candy...and turned up with only 4 headbands. Granted they were only $1,but still. I was ready to go balls to the wall with hair accessories. I'm gonna need scarves and flowers and such living on an island. Gonna be twist out, braid out and wash n go central in that piece


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Gonna take my sew in out in a couple weeks and wear my wig until I go back to the salon. Hopefully I notice some growth during take down.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Hubby wants me to relax, hes hates my wigs he said he is not buying me hair no more cause I got my own lol. He is however very excited about me getting it braided


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^I love that your hubby is tellin you how he feels about your hair. He ain't buyin you no more wigs woman!!


----------



## lamaria211

He so cute hes gonna take me for a buy what I want shopping trip at ulta for mothers day


----------



## NikkiQ

Don't shut Ulta down now lamaria211 

But after giving him another cute little man recently...I know he's gonna spoil you rotten.


----------



## NikkiQ

Kinda quiet today


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Kinda quiet today



yes it is! i was feeling all cute yesterday and now i am walking around lookin like Madea, trying to clean up and stuff before the rugrats get home.  i didn't moisturize this morning, just used a small amount of Mizani H2o night time treatment on my ends.  i will moisturize tonight though.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Lord the visual I just got from that  Madea


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Lord the visual I just got from that  Madea



NikkiQ
i got this ugly house dress on!  now all i need is a bad blonde wig and some candy cigarettes!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Just bust out a random "hellerrrrr" every now and then too lol


----------



## lamaria211

So im def gonna get my braids done friday (of course ill post pics) so thurs im gonna do a HOT for 30min using my HC then wash with SM coconut hibiscus poo, aphogee 2min for about 5-10 mins rinse add Giovanni SAS 45min with HC then plait and let dry overnight. The morning of I plan to use Keracare blowdrying lotion to BD the wait for my braider


----------



## SimJam

hay all, Im finally seeing some progress, I've controlled my breakage considerably and started taking country life maxihair and using hair trigger.

Im excited again about the possibility of APL this year


----------



## coolsista-paris

SimJam said:
			
		

> hay all, Im finally seeing some progress, I've controlled my breakage considerably and started taking country life maxihair and using hair trigger.
> 
> Im excited again about the possibility of APL this year



i also take maxi hair


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> He so cute hes gonna take me for a buy what I want shopping trip at ulta for mothers day


@lamaria211 you truly deserve that shopping spree on Mother's Day! I hope you do pick up something special for yourself  Enjoy!


----------



## livinthevida

SimJam said:


> hay all, Im finally seeing some progress, I've controlled my breakage considerably and started taking country life maxihair and using hair trigger.
> 
> Im excited again about the possibility of APL this year


SimJam what worked in your reggie to help with the breakage? is it the new vitamins?


----------



## Khaiya

I'm ashamed to even post in here, i've been so lazyyyyyyyy! I washed on Sunday with no-sulfate shampoo and i haven't done a thing to my hair since! Terrible i know, i should be beaten. But its still in plaits, i keep saying i'm going to DC, baggy, moisturize, something, but all i feel like doing is sleeping. I'll get around to it eventually, i have to cause these plaits need to come down now.


----------



## NikkiQ

Khaiya said:
			
		

> I'm ashamed to even post in here, i've been so lazyyyyyyyy! I washed on Sunday with no-sulfate shampoo and i haven't done a thing to my hair since! Terrible i know, i should be beaten. But its still in plaits, i keep saying i'm going to DC, baggy, moisturize, something, but all i feel like doing is sleeping. I'll get around to it eventually, i have to cause these plaits need to come down now.



Yup... Gettin a whoopin! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

Ive added exercise to my reggie I used to hate it only cause im like a 110lbs soaking wet but now I want a lil muscle I hope to be nicely toned up by june!


----------



## Blairx0

Dcing overnight. I have to figure out how to do a true length check without heat or help. Maybe I need to start doing yoga so I can reach.


----------



## skraprchik

My hair is about half an inch away from APL in the front, and about 2 inches away in the back.  Such a difference!  I started going to the gym again, so maybe that will encourage some faster growth.  

I'm in love with my new low maintenance updo habit.  Its been over a month and I now feel odd if its not up.  Takes me about 5 minutes every morning to pick a hair accessory and style. I can tell that I'm retaining more length this way.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Ive added exercise to my reggie I used to hate it only cause im like a *110lbs soaking wet* but now I want a lil muscle I hope to be nicely toned up by june!


 

I kinda hate you right now


----------



## sajjy

Our car was stolen, will update when I get more details


----------



## NikkiQ

Oh no!!! So sorry to hear that sajjy!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So um....what pages are the pics on


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^all over the place  we're the most random challenge out there


----------



## lamaria211

sajjy said:
			
		

> Our car was stolen, will update when I get more details



So sorry to hear I hope u get it back


----------



## Seamonster

sajjy I am sorry to hear that, hope everything turns out ok


----------



## SimJam

sajjy said:


> Our car was stolen, will update when I get more details



OMG so sorry to hear



livinthevida said:


> @SimJam what worked in your reggie to help with the breakage? is it the new vitamins?



I changed up my products and regimen

*1*. Started back using terressentials for cleansing every other week (mixed with rhassoul clay)

*2. *changed twisting product (now use "no hold" products to twist - HV  whipped gellee and shea moisture deep treatment mask or curling smoothie)

I was using ecostyler and I think even that was drying out my ends - My problem is very dry and bushy ends that knot up, then i end up popping them off 

*3.* Changed PS styles - more "outs" and puffs. When my hair is in twists for more than a couple days my ends seem to get more tangly (which leads to breakage) so i only keep loose twists in for one or two days then wear a twistout / puffs for the rest of the week. 

*4.* Mist ends with aloe vera juice every night, then re moisturize with Leave in - helps to keep the bushy ends in check

*5.* Make sure to sleep with my bonnet on


----------



## lamaria211

This is what I get after not detangling for 3 months give it to me straight girls how bad is it? It looks pretty bad to me "crying"


----------



## pookaloo83

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> This is what I get after not detangling for 3 months give it to me straight girls how bad is it? It looks pretty bad to me "crying"



That's good for 3 months . 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## lamaria211

Its just one ball of hair I strechted it out in the other pick so you can really see


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I kinda hate you right now



You would really hate me. I'm 97 lbs soaking wet. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Blairx0

I don't think that is bad. Before using garlic I used to get that much shedding weekly in addition to tangles. You're doing great.


----------



## lamaria211

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I don't think that is bad. Before using garlic I used to get that much shedding weekly in addition to tangles. You're doing great.



Thanks guys u made me feel aloy better


----------



## lamaria211

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> You would really hate me. I'm 97 lbs soaking wet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



I get called the.b word all day by my coworkers especially after they find out I have 3 kids!


----------



## pookaloo83

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I get called the.b word all day by my coworkers especially after they find out I have 3 kids!



  

Someone came to my house and said may I speak to your mother?  I said I'm the home owner and a mother, wife,  she said I'm sooo sorry! You look 12!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Look here ya skinny minnies! Just little people I swear. Between yall and my supervisor, I'm gonna develop a complex 

I need to go on a diet *while munching on french fries* what???


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello All!!!

I hope everyone is doing well ... 

Last night, I co-washed with V05 Moisture Milks "Passion Fruit Smoothie"  after working out.  I really, really need to detangle my hair and retwist because it is long overdue.  I am hoping that I can do a detangling session (dry hair, with oil, of course) on Sunday while the hubs is at work.  I did _something like_ a length check  and in the front, I found that I am two inches away from APL.   That is awesome for me because I remember when my hair was EL in the front.  I did not measure the back at all because I want to be surprised during our next length check.  I will be APL by October for sure ... maybe even full APL ...


----------



## Phaer

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> This is what I get after not detangling for 3 months give it to me straight girls how bad is it? It looks pretty bad to me "crying"



I've had worse, this last time.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkyQ your beautiful in all the pics u post and trust me not everyone likes being skiiny curves are what make a woman. I think thats y the hubby like me preggo cause I gain a lil weight. I just started working out and I could sure use a buddy for inspiration


----------



## pookaloo83

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> NikkyQ your beautiful in all the pics u post and trust me not everyone likes being skiiny curves are what make a woman. I think thats y the hubby like me preggo cause I gain a lil weight. I just started working out and I could sure use a buddy for inspiration



Same here girl. I got an app on my phone that counts my calories and tells me how much more calories I need in a day to get to a goal. I wanna go back up to 110 I dropped a lot. I was a lil curvy when I was preggo but alot went to my face and I didn't like that part.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## faithVA

lamaria211 said:


> This is what I get after not detangling for 3 months give it to me straight girls how bad is it? It looks pretty bad to me "crying"
> 
> View attachment 148013
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148015


 
That's just my regular wash day  

I'm a heavy shedder. I wouldn't even blink at that. 3months worth, um, you wouldn't be able to find your baby.


----------



## faithVA

pookaloo83 said:


> Same here girl. I got an app on my phone that counts my calories and tells me how much more calories I need in a day to get to a goal. I wanna go back up to 110 I dropped a lot. I was a lil curvy when I was preggo but alot went to my face and I didn't like that part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 
OT: My mom's 96 pounds. I bought her a product called Suplimed Substi-Meal. With milk its 667 calories. It's pricey but it helps me put calories on her. And she will drink it even when she doesn't feel like eating.

To the both of you though, I don't remember being less than 130 and I think that was 4th grade 

NikkiQ, can we kick skinny folks out along with the almost BSL people?


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> OT: My mom's 96 pounds. I bought her a product called Suplimed Substi-Meal. With milk its 667 calories. It's pricey but it helps me put calories on her. And she will drink it even when she doesn't feel like eating.
> 
> To the both of you though, I don't remember being less than 130 and I think that was 4th grade **
> 
> *@**NikkiQ**, can we kick skinny folks out along with the almost BSL people?*


 

 "oh you weigh what? BYE BYE!!!" lol


----------



## lamaria211

faithVA said:
			
		

> That's just my regular wash day
> 
> I'm a heavy shedder. I wouldn't even blink at that. 3months worth, um, you wouldn't be able to find your baby.



Lmao ur to funny


----------



## Phaer

Up until I was 28, I used to gain a pound a year. When I was 17 I was 98lbs the next year 99lbs and so on.... I used to HATE how I look. I felt like a skeleton.  It didn't work for me. Plus I was the only Haitian I knew that didn't have a butt (oh the shame, lol) . Now at 5'4 and 138lbs I am somewhat happy. I finally got a little butt, I just have to tone up.

I get to stay right?


----------



## lamaria211

Alright guys dont judge me.
I was just giving baby a bath and I almost did what I always do and washed him head to toe with his SM head to toe wash (i looove sm baby products) but I thought y am I washing his hair everytime he has a bath??? So I cowashed it!!!! Dont laugh. I used giovanni SAS after I rinsed a dried him off I put a lil vitamin e oil on my fingertips and rubbed his lil head all over


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> Alright guys dont judge me.
> I was just giving baby a bath and I almost did what I always do and washed him head to toe with his SM head to toe wash (i looove sm baby products) but I thought y am I washing his hair everytime he has a bath??? So I cowashed it!!!! Dont laugh. I used giovanni SAS after I rinsed a dried him off I put a lil vitamin e oil on my fingertips and rubbed his lil head all over


LOL @lamaria211! Cowashing lil man's hair! Priceless! I bet he is the best looking baby on the block 

No worries either we won't call Child Services on you for neglecting to cowash


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies I have a quick question:
what is the difference between the "baggy method" and me wearing my Conditioning Cap every evening when I workout? is there any difference?

I've looked across other threads here on LHCF and do not see a real difference between the two?? Plus is it safe for me to do this every night? So far I put my cap on when working out and the results are good just want to make sure I don't over do this part erplexed


----------



## livinthevida

sajjy said:


> Our car was stolen, will update when I get more details


Sorry to hear sajjy! 

Unfortunately this happened to my Aunt just a month ago in Florida she went into a restaurant came out and her car was gone. Worst part is that there was Valet Parking (WHAT??!!??? is right!!) I hope they find your car or at least catch the thieves who stole it!


----------



## livinthevida

SimJam said:


> I changed up my products and regimen
> 
> *1*. Started back using terressentials for cleansing every other week (mixed with rhassoul clay)
> 
> *2. *changed twisting product (now use "no hold" products to twist - HV  whipped gellee and shea moisture deep treatment mask or curling smoothie)
> 
> I was using ecostyler and I think even that was drying out my ends - My problem is very dry and bushy ends that knot up, then i end up popping them off
> 
> *3.* Changed PS styles - more "outs" and puffs. When my hair is in twists for more than a couple days my ends seem to get more tangly (which leads to breakage) so i only keep loose twists in for one or two days then wear a twistout / puffs for the rest of the week.
> 
> *4.* Mist ends with aloe vera juice every night, then re moisturize with Leave in - helps to keep the bushy ends in check
> 
> *5.* Make sure to sleep with my bonnet on


Thanks SimJam!

I can't remember the exact YouTuber I watched on how to pin curls at night to protect the ends of our hair yet here's another good one on YouTube. Her video is _How to Keep Your Hair Healthy: Nightly Maintenance_ and covers everything from using satin rollers, cotton pillowcases, and setting a pin curl for nightly maintenance - so easy to do!


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> This is what I get after not detangling for 3 months give it to me straight girls how bad is it? It looks pretty bad to me "crying"
> 
> View attachment 148013
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148015


lamaria211 that's very little hair after 3 months I wouldn't worry at all


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> Someone came to my house and said may I speak to your mother?  I said I'm the home owner and a mother, wife,  she said I'm sooo sorry! You look 12!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


Hilarious @pookaloo83  at least you are not carded everytime you want to pick up strawberry wine coolers at a local supermarket  Good thing I exercise more now than ever its curved my appetite to treat myself to a cool drink!



NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Look here ya skinny minnies! Just little people I swear. Between yall and my supervisor, I'm gonna develop a complex
> 
> I need to go on a diet *while munching on french fries* what???



@NikkiQ put down those fries  have you seen the movie _SuperSize Me_? I will never ever forget the scene at the end of the movie where he places a set of McDonald's fries in a jar for over 4 weeks with a video camera on the jar to watch how it fails to decay. I think it finally started to fuzz and change color but it kind of retained its original color and shape. His point was "If this happens to McDonald's fries in a jar imagine what happens to the fries when they are sitting in your stomach?"


----------



## Meritamen

Only one more week till my 2 year HHJ anniversary! Wow, time flies by.  Didn't make it to APL in that amount of time but with all the setbacks I've had within this year I'm happy with where my hair is length and health-wise. 



livinthevida said:


> Ladies I have a quick question:
> what is the difference between the "baggy method" and me wearing my Conditioning Cap every evening when I workout? is there any difference?
> 
> I've looked across other threads here on LHCF and do not see a real difference between the two?? Plus is it safe for me to do this every night? So far I put my cap on when working out and the results are good just want to make sure I don't over do this part erplexed


Sounds the same to me, that's doing a whole head baggy or deep conditioning.


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> @NikkyQ your beautiful in all the pics u post and trust me not everyone likes being skiiny curves are what make a woman. I think thats y the hubby like me preggo cause I gain a lil weight. I just started working out and I could sure use a buddy for inspiration





pookaloo83 said:


> Same here girl. I got an app on my phone that counts my calories and tells me how much more calories I need in a day to get to a goal. I wanna go back up to 110 I dropped a lot. I was a lil curvy when I was preggo but alot went to my face and I didn't like that part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Ladies I'm here to say you can do it! 

Getting fit and staying fit are easy to do once you make it part of your lifestyle. WALK! JOG! KEEP YOUR BODY MOVING EVERYDAY!

Before you know it 1 week will past then 30 Days and you are quickly well on your way. This experience comes from someone like me who was 286lbs in October 2010 (my highest weight ever!). I am now 62 lbs down and on my way to lose another 30 by July this will bring me finally under 200lbs which I have not been since Junior year of Undergrad  I think once I reach under 200 I will finally be brave enough to post pictures!

With my demanding work schedule I am out by 7:00 a.m. most days and home by 6:00 p.m. so keeping with a consistent schedule works really well for me


----------



## coolsista-paris

Phaer said:
			
		

> Up until I was 28, I used to gain a pound a year. When I was 17 I was 98lbs the next year 99lbs and so on.... I used to HATE how I look. I felt like a skeleton.  It didn't work for me. Plus I was the only Haitian I knew that didn't have a butt (oh the shame, lol) . Now at 5'4 and 138lbs I am somewhat happy. I finally got a little butt, I just have to tone up.
> 
> I get to stay right?



i used to best soooo skinny. even my grandma kept telling me.to eat ...my aunt said i.had no butt ( i knew already...no point in hurting even more ...people !l

then growing up got some curves but pregnancy gave the woman body....hubby like it. i had my second son 10months ago i still need to loose à bit but....i want Tkt.keep my butt.get rid offre my Big breasts ...get à thinner face...why cant wé get exacly What wé want !? lol


----------



## lamaria211

livinthevida Its so funny if I walk into a liquor store all the employees somehow end up by the register when  about to pay they be waiting on the cashier to embarass me like lil girl get the h*ll out of here. There is a Hess gas station that I cant go into anymore because I cursed out a clerk and her boss I was trying to buy my stepmom(i dont drink) a 6pack and she told me that either my id is fake or its not really me either way she not selling me no beer I almost made them call the cops but I had my son in the car and he aint need to see mommy getting arrested for going HAM over some beer she wasnt gonna drink anyway.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i.got people telling me (your so young.to have children ).pfff can people shut up and mind their buisness ....i also got stopped on.buying à bottle offre wine although i was way over 18! 
n


----------



## coolsista-paris

ok after this ill stop posting lol :

PLEASE HELP ITCHY SCALP .this is crazy. its been itching 2-3days. i.shampood 6days ago...i just co washed today and the itching came back.

+  need to stop.breakage .

this hair is annoying.me.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Okay ladies. I returned the red and the bleach and im going jet black.. I loooovvee jet black hair and I feel like its so much better for me right now. Going to dye it tomorrow afternoon an Proms on Saturday hollaaaa


----------



## NikkiQ

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Okay ladies. I returned the red and the bleach and im going jet black.. I loooovvee jet black hair and I feel like its so much better for me right now. Going to dye it tomorrow afternoon an Proms on Saturday hollaaaa



Glad you made the right decision for you! We can't wait to see pics...b/c I KNOW you're gonna post some pics *evil stare*

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## SavannahNatural

livinthevida said:


> Nice hangtime @@[email protected]
> 
> oooooooooOOOOOhhhh I really want to see how these come out when you do your twists later. Pretty pleaaaaazzee post a pic when done?



I've been MIA and am just checking back in. I didn't stick to my plan 


But thank you very much for being excited about it! :yup: 


Ive been sick whyme and busy and needed a break from it all for a minute.  
I did another set of similar twist recently and am confident that I can manage to get 2-3 day hair from this style, so I'm excited.


Bought a few deep conditioners today with plans to flat iron my hair tomorrow! Very excited about that!


Off to read the updates...


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ got a lot of reading ahead of you lady 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## tiffers

So I've been taking these Caribbean Hair Grow pills for a week and a half and am already seeing results. 

My nails are usually like paper. So super flimsy, they break like crazy and take forever to grow.

My thumbnail broke ALL the way off right before I started taking the pills. It broke past the skin, so I had this little nub of a nail.  Well, now the nail has grown so much that it has a little white tip!  My nails are also a little stronger. They don't bend as easily as they usually would.

I'm so excited to see my progress after this first bottle is gone! W00t!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Glad you made the right decision for you! We can't wait to see pics...b/c I KNOW you're gonna post some pics *evil stare*
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Oh of course !


----------



## longhairdreaming

Checking in-decided to go ahead and straighten my hair when I realized I've not trimmed in over 4months! To my surprise my ends were in pretty good shape and only needed a Split-Ender dusting. Still hopeful that I'll see APL by my birthday.


----------



## lamaria211

Good morning ladies im getting ready to blowdry and get my hair in some braids for as long as I cam stand


----------



## gforceroy

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> ok after this ill stop posting lol :
> 
> PLEASE HELP ITCHY SCALP .this is crazy. its been itching 2-3days. i.shampood 6days ago...i just co washed today and the itching came back.
> 
> +  need to stop.breakage .
> 
> this hair is annoying.me.



I had this problem last week. I went to the store and bought some T-gel neutrogena shampoo medicated for itches and stuff and my scalp felt so much better. I think I may have a buildup problem even though I apply nothing to my scalp except my edges sometimes.


----------



## NikkiQ

longhairdreaming said:


> Checking in-decided to go ahead and straighten my hair when I realized I've not trimmed in over 4months! To my surprise my ends were in pretty good shape and only needed a Split-Ender dusting. Still hopeful that I'll see APL by my birthday.


 
When is your birthday? Your ends looks great! 




lamaria211 said:


> Good morning ladies im getting ready to blowdry and get my hair in some braids for as long as I cam stand


 
I know I don't even have to say anything about posting pics...

so I'm just gonna ask what kind of braids are you getting? Micros? Medium sized individual? Some Poetic Justice down to your booty braids? lol


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ thanks! My birthday is in August.


----------



## Khaiya

For most of my teen and adult life i've been between 92-95lbs Boy did i hate it!! When i started working out last November, i put on some weight so i'm now a flat 100, i want so badly to be 125 but boy it looks so far away! Neway i'm hoping i get some baby weight.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lord I'm surrounded by Petity Petites!


----------



## sajjy

Thank you ladies NikkiQ, lamaria211, Seamonster,SimJam, & livinthevida so much for you concern, really it means a lot to me. We found the car it was stolen by a teenage and the front is pretty mashed up but we're happy to have it back. It was truly a blessing because our insurance had not been paid for the last 3 weeks. We find out which teenage stolen car because the school had cameras (my husband works for CPS) and we are going to press charges and the teen will be charge as an adult. We came to this decision because the boy stole a teachers 600 dollar Iphone from her classroom the prior week, so we think he needs an intervention.The good news from all of this is that our insurance charge us for april when we just recently paid (after the fact) for coverage in May so we maybe covered for the accident...IDK? I'll you abreast with the details as they come. Thanx again for your support guys


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!!!!  That's great to hear sajjy


----------



## coolsista-paris

sajjy said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies NikkiQ, lamaria211, Seamonster,SimJam, & livinthevida so much for you concern, really it means a lot to me. We found the car it was stolen by a teenage and the front is pretty mashed up but we're happy to have it back. It was truly a blessing because our insurance had not been paid for the last 3 weeks. We find out which teenage stolen car because the school had cameras (my husband works for CPS) and we are going to press charges and the teen will be charge as an adult. We came to this decision because the boy stole a teachers 600 dollar Iphone from her classroom the prior week, so we think he needs an intervention.The good news from all of this is that our insurance charge us for april when we just recently paid (after the fact) for coverage in May so we maybe covered for the accident...IDK? I'll you abreast with the details as they come. Thanx again for your support guys



wow. that teenage needs à lesson indeed . Im happy you got your car back.

my uncle parked his car ad usual getting home from work. but the next day =no car. up to know he never found it. that was over 6 months ago. he has young children and ended up buying another car. people are crazy. 

any way read your ccontract very Well. maybe insurance will pay for the car repair .cross fingers .


----------



## coolsista-paris

gforceroy said:
			
		

> I had this problem last week. I went to the store and bought some T-gel neutrogena shampoo medicated for itches and stuff and my scalp felt so much better. I think I may have a buildup problem even though I apply nothing to my scalp except my edges sometimes.



Im also starting to think maybe it is build up. but could that happen when i just washed?? i shampoo 1 à month and co wash between. should i clarify ( i dont know What clarifying is exactly nor with What and how to do it.  though i wanna try )


----------



## Angela4769

OK, I'm new to this whole forum thing, so if this ends up in the wrong place, forgive me.

I'm also at the beginning of my HHJ. I just started maybe a month ago. I'm happy and excited to be among so many people who are excited about healthy hair.

~Current hair length--SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd -Relaxed
~APL goal month December
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Daily - moisturizing with S Curl moisturizer/seal with coconut oil
Weekly - wash with Trader Joe's Tingle Tea Tree Shampoo, DC (still looking for the right DCs to use...have tried Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cholesterol)
...haven't used any heat, plan on air-drying and braid outs, twist outs, bantu knot outs...not too comfortable with bunning yet, but look forward to it when I can make it cute
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? learn how to incorporate protein into my regimen, use more protective styling
~Post a beginning pictureI will post a beginning pic as soon as I figure out how to


----------



## Angela4769

Well I wouldn't hate you...I'd be trying to feed you!


----------



## Evolving78

i feel bald headed today..


----------



## Angela4769

livinthevida said:


> Ladies I'm here to say you can do it!
> 
> Getting fit and staying fit are easy to do once you make it part of your lifestyle. WALK! JOG! KEEP YOUR BODY MOVING EVERYDAY!
> 
> Before you know it 1 week will past then 30 Days and you are quickly well on your way. This experience comes from someone like me who was 286lbs in October 2010 (my highest weight ever!). When my Sissy passed away that Summer I woke up real fast. I am now 62 lbs down and on my way to lose another 30 by July this will bring me finally under 200lbs which I have not been since Junior year of Undergrad  I think once I reach under 200 I will finally be brave enough to post pictures!
> 
> With my demanding work schedule I am out by 7:00 a.m. most days and home by 6:00 p.m. so keeping with a consistent schedule works really well for me


I weigh 228 pounds and every day I say that I'm going to start doing something about it. In my mind, I am slim and sexy, but when I pick those jeans up, reality sets in. Thank you for motivating me. I'm really going to start....tomorrow morning. I think I'm going to try couch to 5K. Even though I'm big and disgusted with my size, I am going to post pics because I want yall to be proud of me and my progress in December. I'll be slim and APL...what!!


----------



## Phaer

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> I weigh 228 pounds and every day I say that I'm going to start doing something about it. In my mind, I am slim and sexy, but when I pick those jeans up, reality sets in. Thank you for motivating me. I'm really going to start....tomorrow morning. I think I'm going to try couch to 5K. Even though I'm big and disgusted with my size, I am going to post pics because I want yall to be proud of me and my progress in December. I'll be slim and APL...what!!



I think everyone should be in love with themselves. I applaud you for taking the steps to make that happen, and vow to encourage you as often as possible.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> i feel bald headed today..


 
and why is that young lady?


----------



## Angela4769

Phaer said:


> I think everyone should be in love with themselves. I applaud you for taking the steps to make that happen, and vow to encourage you as often as possible.


 
Thanks! That means a lot to me.


----------



## livinthevida

coolsista-paris said:


> ok after this ill stop posting lol :
> 
> PLEASE HELP ITCHY SCALP .this is crazy. its been itching 2-3days. i.shampood 6days ago...i just co washed today and the itching came back.
> 
> +  need to stop.breakage .
> 
> this hair is annoying.me.


coolsista-paris what's causing the itching to appear? is your shampoo new? have you tried anything else new in the past few days? do you think your scalp might be dry? 

Let's see if we can figure out what happened to help stop the itching


----------



## livinthevida

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Okay ladies. I returned the red and the bleach and im going jet black.. I loooovvee jet black hair and I feel like its so much better for me right now. Going to dye it tomorrow afternoon an Proms on Saturday hollaaaa


ManiiSweetheart happy to hear you returned that bleach! Jet Black is definitely in style for Prom! Hoping you have a great time this weekend!


----------



## livinthevida

@[email protected] said:


> I've been MIA and am just checking back in. I didn't stick to my plan
> 
> But thank you very much for being excited about it! :yup:
> 
> Ive been sick whyme and busy and needed a break from it all for a minute.
> I did another set of similar twist recently and am confident that I can manage to get 2-3 day hair from this style, so I'm excited.
> 
> 
> Bought a few deep conditioners today with plans to flat iron my hair tomorrow! Very excited about that!
> 
> 
> Off to read the updates...


 @[email protected]! Thanks for checking in! I hope you feel better soon


----------



## livinthevida

Angela4769 said:


> OK, I'm new to this whole forum thing, so if this ends up in the wrong place, forgive me.
> 
> I'm also at the beginning of my HHJ. I just started maybe a month ago. I'm happy and excited to be among so many people who are excited about healthy hair.
> 
> ~Current hair length--SL
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd -Relaxed
> ~APL goal month December
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> Daily - moisturizing with S Curl moisturizer/seal with coconut oil
> Weekly - wash with Trader Joe's Tingle Tea Tree Shampoo, DC (still looking for the right DCs to use...have tried Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cholesterol)
> ...haven't used any heat, plan on air-drying and braid outs, twist outs, bantu knot outs...not too comfortable with bunning yet, but look forward to it when I can make it cute
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? learn how to incorporate protein into my regimen, use more protective styling
> ~Post a beginning pictureI will post a beginning pic as soon as I figure out how to


Welcome @Angela4769! The ladies here are AWEEEEESOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMEEEE!

I started my HHJ this January 2012 and have kept with one product - Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) - and so far so good! I am sure the ladies are getting near tired of hearing me talk aaaaaaaaallll the time about OCO by now  yet you will find we all have a great sense of humor and are very supportive of eachother!


----------



## livinthevida

Angela4769 said:


> I weigh 228 pounds and every day I say that I'm going to start doing something about it. In my mind, I am slim and sexy, but when I pick those jeans up, reality sets in. Thank you for motivating me. I'm really going to start....tomorrow morning. I think I'm going to try couch to 5K. Even though I'm big and disgusted with my size, I am going to post pics because I want yall to be proud of me and my progress in December. I'll be slim and APL...what!!


Angela4769 Congratulations on your new HHJ and setting a new goal to be a healthier weight this year of 2012! YOU GO GURL  that's the spirit! We would be proud of you either way!

If you or any of the ladies here need support in your HHJ or weight loss journey consider me all in  I am happy to help offer ideas, support, and TONS OF MOTIVATION to keep our bodies moving and hair growing!


----------



## Mjon912

livinthevida said:


> Welcome @Mjon912!
> 
> I have Windows 7 at home yet I believe the steps should be the same in any Web Browser (I use Firefox 11 and Internet Explorer 9). Here are a few instructions:
> 
> 
> Click New Reply (see bottom right of page)
> Scroll down a little further (see Additional Options)
> Select Manage Attachments (under Attach Files)
> Select Browse to upload pictures from your Computer
> Browse your computer for picture(s) to post
> Select Open after selecting picture(s)
> Select Upload (picture now appears under Current Attachments)
> You can remove the picture by selecting Remove or keep the picture by closing the window (Select Close this window or press the red x)
> Enter comments and select Submit Reply
> I hope this helps














[/url]
It didn't work  I quit...but I trimmed my ends last night


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

livinthevida Yess, i'm dyeing my hair as i type ^.^  and thank you i'm soooo excited!!


----------



## livinthevida

Mjon912 said:


> [/url]
> It didn't work  I quit...but I trimmed my ends last night


No worries Mjon912 we should be able to figure this out  I'd like to help if I can!

What operating system is installed on your computer? (Mac, Windows, Ubuntu) plus what browser do you use? (Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome)

If you want to bypass your computer you can upload to LHCF right from your phone  There's an LHCF for apple phones here and an LHCF app for android phones in the Android Market or here too!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> and why is that young lady?



i felt like Rapunzel a few days ago and since looking at Yt videos i feel like i got a bald fade!


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i felt like Rapunzel a few days ago and since looking at Yt videos i feel like i got a bald fade!



Youtube always makes me feel like crap  so I go to the sl challenge for a quick pickmeup!


----------



## lilyofthenile

I'm not even stressing about length anymore, more like stressing out about balding from seborrhoeic dermatitis =/


----------



## lamaria211

I was happy with my blow out so I decided to wait till sunday to braid it up


----------



## pookaloo83

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Youtube always makes me feel like crap  so I go to the sl challenge for a quick pickmeup!





Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i felt like Rapunzel a few days ago and since looking at Yt videos i feel like i got a bald fade!





Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## claud-uk

lamaria211 said:


> Ive added exercise to my reggie I used to hate it only cause im like a 110lbs soaking wet but now I want a lil muscle I hope to be nicely toned up by june!



I'm 100lb wet AND dressed, lol! My BF keeps telling me to exercise, says it will help with my hair because the extra blood circulating round delivering nutrients and oxygen to the scalp, etc.  So now I run for 10 mins every other day and on the days in between I try to remember to hang upside down to get some blood rushing to my head.  I just tell myself that if I do that consistently week after week as part of my reggie it contributes 1/4" a month to my length.  Every little helps!


----------



## claud-uk

Blairx0 said:


> Dcing overnight. I have to figure out how to do a true length check without heat or help. Maybe I need to start doing yoga so I can reach.



I've been trying to find a way round this too... figure if I'm only going to flat iron once every two months I should use it for a social event, not on a length check, lol!!!

How bout small braids, maybe 6 each side? Very easy to take pics so you can check progress on a more regular basis without feeling you've compromised yourself using heat *just* to check how your doing, which seems a little counterproductive or whatnot.


----------



## claud-uk

lamaria211 said:


> This is what I get after not detangling for 3 months give it to me straight girls how bad is it? It looks pretty bad to me "crying"
> 
> View attachment 148013
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148015



THREE MONTHS? That's what I got after each and every wash... s*** like that is one of the reasons why I started my HHJ.

We're supposed to lose 100 hairs a day, naturally - you're in credit


----------



## claud-uk

Angela4769 said:


> OK, I'm new to this whole forum thing, so if this ends up in the wrong place, forgive me.
> 
> I'm also at the beginning of my HHJ. I just started maybe a month ago. I'm happy and excited to be among so many people who are excited about healthy hair.
> 
> ~Current hair length--SL
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd -Relaxed
> ~APL goal month December
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> Daily - moisturizing with S Curl moisturizer/seal with coconut oil
> Weekly - wash with Trader Joe's Tingle Tea Tree Shampoo, DC (still looking for the right DCs to use...have tried Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cholesterol)
> ...haven't used any heat, plan on air-drying and braid outs, twist outs, bantu knot outs...not too comfortable with bunning yet, but look forward to it when I can make it cute
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? learn how to incorporate protein into my regimen, use more protective styling
> ~Post a beginning pictureI will post a beginning pic as soon as I figure out how to




Hi Angela!  You sound just like me! I started my HHJ two months ago, hoping to make it from SL to APL at the back and EL to SL at the front by the end of this year too.  

I'm transitioning (got 2 or 3" of relaxed ends), and my basic reggie is CO wash 1x, DC 2x, Poo 1x.  I'm taking Biotin and have ordered a TON of extra goodies that'll be here in the next few days to try and refine my reggie.  

I posted my February and April pics - *Let's do this together!*


----------



## claud-uk

OMG, I posted the last 4 messages - where everybody at?


----------



## ReignLocks

I wish that I could be in this challenge but I'm newly CL....still aspiring to get to APL.
HHJ


----------



## NikkiQ

claud-uk said:
			
		

> OMG, I posted the last 4 messages - where everybody at?



I think everybody still asleep right now lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## diadall

ReignLocks said:
			
		

> I wish that I could be in this challenge but I'm newly CL....still aspiring to get to APL.
> HHJ



I always thought cl was after sl?


----------



## NikkiQ

I think CL is chin length and CBL is collar bone length

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## ReignLocks

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I think CL is chin length and CBL is collar bone length
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Correct...


----------



## Blairx0

claud-uk said:
			
		

> I've been trying to find a way round this too... figure if I'm only going to flat iron once every two months I should use it for a social event, not on a length check, lol!!!
> 
> How bout small braids, maybe 6 each side? Very easy to take pics so you can check progress on a more regular basis without feeling you've compromised yourself using heat just to check how your doing, which seems a little counterproductive or whatnot.



I will have to try this when picture time comes. My sister and I are on our journey together, but she is a few hundred miles away and the boyfriend is slowly getting on the wagon, bit he is quick to say " what? You know you to call your sister with those crazy acronyms." I'm trying to go heat free until July when I will blow dry, flat iron and trim. Trying to be good until then so I can have good news to share.


----------



## mami2010

I have been texlaxing for almost a year now, really thinking about going natural.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^You know I'm gonna tell you to go for it, but I won't push it on you 

How often do you texlax now?


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^You know I'm gonna tell you to go for it, but I won't push it on you
> 
> How often do you texlax now?



I think I need to be pushed. I texlax every 16 weeks, was going to try 20 weeks next time if I do texlax.


----------



## Blairx0

I am hoping that I only have another inch or two until APL. What do you think?


----------



## Trixie58

What does everyone think of my trim? I feel she did cut off a little more than I'd like on the sides this time. I always tell her I want it layered like eva longoria, and i wind up with some variations of a U or V shape in the back erplexed. Anyway its definitely trimmed, not dusted, but my ends were in such bad shape so I guess it was a necessary evil. Last nite my mom was like you get your hair trimmed but dont actually want it to be any shorter. How does that work? I'm like . Do folks think she cut too much? 

The good news is I have no ssk's now or split ends, and I can see I'm a clear 3 inches to BSL now, so maybe I can make that by y/e, which would be fine, bc that matches some of my other life goals. Hoping this trim will give me a growth spurt.

Posting pics from Jan 20, then last week b4 trim, then yesterday after trim


----------



## bibs

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I am hoping that I only have another inch or two until APL. What do you think?



I think you're very close (if not already there)!


----------



## NikkiQ

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I am hoping that I only have another inch or two until APL. What do you think?



You look like right at APL to me!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Trixie58

Blairx0 said:


> I am hoping that I only have another inch or two until APL. What do you think?


 
Ure prolly there esp in the back.


----------



## Fyne

ReignLocks said:


> I wish that I could be in this challenge but I'm newly CL....still aspiring to get to APL.
> HHJ



We will all get there, just a bit of a patience game 



mami2010 said:


> I have been texlaxing for almost a year now, really thinking about going natural.



I keep going back and forth to, my major worry is shrinkage; if I'm experiencing it now imagine being natural, but I'm in love with my curls *sigh*

P.S I'm clarifying, steaming and rollersetting for birthday hair tommorrow. I will post pics!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm almost tempted to take my Celies down and stretch my hair out in big cornrows so I can wear my hair out for the week, but idk. I'd probably just end up wearing a wig anyway lol


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

My freshly washed hair has been looking kinda long these days. I hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm back! Took out my crochet braids on Wednesday. It's good to be back!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^How long did you leave them in for?


----------



## TheNDofUO

NikkiQ 3 weeks. I have itchy scalp so i was at the point of having scarring on my scalp. I'll keep my hair for a week then go right back for another 3 weeks. I love that hair.


----------



## livinthevida

claud-uk said:


> Hi Angela!  You sound just like me! I started my HHJ two months ago, hoping to make it from SL to APL at the back and EL to SL at the front by the end of this year too.
> 
> I'm transitioning (got 2 or 3" of relaxed ends), and my basic reggie is CO wash 1x, DC 2x, Poo 1x.  I'm taking Biotin and have ordered a TON of extra goodies that'll be here in the next few days to try and refine my reggie.
> 
> I posted my February and April pics - *Let's do this together!*


Great progress claud-uk between February and April! 

How much do you think your hair grew? You can tell in these pictures your hair became fuller from the crown to your shoulder


----------



## livinthevida

claud-uk said:


> OMG, I posted the last 4 messages - where everybody at?


LOL claud-uk! I do this all the time  especially after work! 

I figure if I can get all my responses in at once then I am done for the night...yet then I can't help but check in again right before bed! I should start using that multiquote button right along with the set of instructions and put these to good use


----------



## livinthevida

ReignLocks said:


> I wish that I could be in this challenge but I'm newly CL....still aspiring to get to APL.
> HHJ


ReignLocks you can join anytime! 

Our next length check is June 30th, then September 30th and finally December 31st. A whole lot of hair growth can happen between now and December 31


----------



## livinthevida

Blairx0 said:


> I am hoping that I only have another inch or two until APL. What do you think?


Blairx0 I vote with the pull test between pictures 2 and 3 you are APL!


----------



## livinthevida

Trixie58 said:


> What does everyone think of my trim? I feel she did cut off a little more than I'd like on the sides this time. I always tell her I want it layered like eva longoria, and i wind up with some variations of a U or V shape in the back erplexed. Anyway its definitely trimmed, not dusted, but my ends were in such bad shape so I guess it was a necessary evil. Last nite my mom was like you get your hair trimmed but dont actually want it to be any shorter. How does that work? I'm like . Do folks think she cut too much?
> 
> The good news is I have no ssk's now or split ends, and I can see I'm a clear 3 inches to BSL now, so maybe I can make that by y/e, which would be fine, bc that matches some of my other life goals. Hoping this trim will give me a growth spurt.
> 
> Posting pics from Jan 20, then last week b4 trim, then yesterday after trim



Very nice Trixie58! At least now you know you are only 3 inches from BSL! Do you plan on trimming any other times this year?


----------



## livinthevida

Fyne said:


> We will all get there, just a bit of a patience game
> 
> 
> 
> I keep going back and forth to, my major worry is shrinkage; if I'm experiencing it now imagine being natural, but I'm in love with my curls *sigh*
> 
> P.S I'm clarifying, steaming and rollersetting for birthday hair tommorrow. I will post pics!


 A Very Happy Birthday to You Fyne!


----------



## lilyofthenile

My mom wants to do my hair! She wants to just braid it, but she hasn't in a few years. She says it has gotten longer and thicker which is why she wants to do it. I can actually bun my hair these days which is quite nice, but I need my edges to become fuller! 

My bun http://yfrog.com/h8yu9zxj


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies its official! 

I am updating my hair reggie thanks to daily use of the Evolve Conditioning Cap. So far the Cap is holding up pretty well no tears or smell after wearing it daily. I wear the cap during my workouts, rinse in the shower, and hang to dry. My newly updated reggie:

Daily (Monday - Saturday)


massage Nature's Way Coconut Oil onto scalp and apply from ears to ends
wear Evolve Conditioning Cap as I workout (I like to wear my hair out under cap no bobby pins or hair ties)
cool rinse hair
let hair naturally air dry
roller set hair with Satin Foam Rollers (I am finding I need more rollers especially since March and use a few flexi rods in the bottom and top front as I run out of foam rollers!)
Weekly (Sunday only!)


divide hair into 4 sections
apply Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask to each section from crown to ends
wear Evolve Conditioning Cap and leave Mask in hair for at least 20 minutes (slather it on pretty good!)
warm rinse and let hair naturally air dry
roller set hair with Satin Foam Rollers
Me doing my happy hair dance - - - >


----------



## livinthevida

KumakoXsd said:


> My mom wants to do my hair! She wants to just braid it, but she hasn't in a few years. She says it has gotten longer and thicker which is why she wants to do it. I can actually bun my hair these days which is quite nice, but I need my edges to become fuller!
> 
> My bun http://yfrog.com/h8yu9zxj


KumakoXsd what type of braids will your mom set?


----------



## lilyofthenile

livinthevida said:


> @KumakoXsd what type of braids will your mom set?



I'm thinking regular braid extensions but she wants to do it with human hair. I may get it done next week, I'm pretty excited about it b/c it means i don't have to do it myself LOL.


----------



## claud-uk

livinthevida said:


> Great progress claud-uk between February and April!
> 
> How much do you think your hair grew? You can tell in these pictures your hair became fuller from the crown to your shoulder



I'm hoping it grew about 1.5" - I am constantly trimming off splits/damage from 20+ years relaxers and I cut at least 1" off between Feb and April.  I've trimmed another half inch since April and I just decided yesterday only to cut if an end is split otherwise I won't see my progress and to give myself a proper cut at the end of the year.

I have cut at least a dozen splits that ran most of the way up to my scalp and at least 6 today that were 1" long...


----------



## Fyne

livinthevida Thank you!!!! Xx


----------



## claud-uk

livinthevida said:


> LOL claud-uk! I do this all the time  especially after work!
> 
> I figure if I can get all my responses in at once then I am done for the night...yet then I can't help but check in again right before bed! I should start using that multiquote button right along with the set of instructions and put these to good use



Ah, multiquote - nice! This is me doing my in-bed checkin, haha, so i'll have to wait till tomorrow to use it!


----------



## Blairx0

Thanks ladies! I'm going to go for full APL with you lovely gals. I am currently giving my hair some TLC. 

I:

Pre pooed with trader Joe's tee tingle with egg, garlic powder and some oils. 30 mins

Rinsed with giovanni 50/50 and am now doing a mositure DC   with oils and SO hsr. 

My plan is to DC for a few hours and return to the cellies. I think weekly DCs are really aiding my growth and retention. Hopefully APL will be a reality soon. What are you ladies  doing for growth?

I must admit I am happy to be on the road to healthy hair, but I am scared that I will get reach my goals and have no heat free style opitions. I have resisted watching style videos because they make me hate my length, but I need to get some ideas if I am every going to wear my hair.


----------



## Trixie58

livinthevida said:


> Very nice Trixie58! At least now you know you are only 3 inches from BSL! Do you plan on trimming any other times this year?



Thank you! I'm kinda mad I'm not APL anymore, I cant stand trimming my hair. But I am sure ill end up trimming again in the fall. My hair gets scraggly and I lose patience. So I'm thinking around labor day. I'm going no heat till then so hopefully ill retain my length and hit Bsl by y/e.


----------



## Trixie58

longhairdreaming said:


> Checking in-decided to go ahead and straighten my hair when I realized I've not trimmed in over 4months! To my surprise my ends were in pretty good shape and only needed a Split-Ender dusting. Still hopeful that I'll see APL by my birthday.


Ure hair looks good. APL is imminent if not already there


----------



## livinthevida

claud-uk said:


> I'm hoping it grew about 1.5" - I am constantly trimming off splits/damage from 20+ years relaxers and I cut at least 1" off between Feb and April.  I've trimmed another half inch since April and I just decided yesterday only to cut if an end is split otherwise I won't see my progress and to give myself a proper cut at the end of the year.
> 
> I have cut at least a dozen splits that ran most of the way up to my scalp and at least 6 today that were 1" long...


@claud-uk I think you're definitely on the right track by trimming those split ends  yet what about preventing split ends from coming back ever again? have you updated your hair regimen to help keep those split ends away?

When I started my HHJ I had no idea the state of my hair yet I knew I could do MUCH better. I searched the web and thankfully came across LHCF and found articles like this one on what I could do to improve my hair. I still do all of these listed here @ naturallycurly.com!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Well I'm back with a new attitude. I was previously in the 1 inch per month challenge my goal apl at the time. Other things took away my focus and my hair took a few steps back.  It was a little past apl when i first started 2010, but I decided to stop relaxing so one part was natural the other was relaxed and breaking. I cut off bout 6" little by little, definitely couldn't do the bc, too drastic. So to start again with apl challenge. Hopefully I'll do much better this time.


----------



## LadyRaider

I guess I'll straighten on Friday.  I was an inch away two months ago... but no telling...


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Oh, here are some before and current pics.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Trixie58 said:


> Ure hair looks good. APL is imminent if not already there


 
Thanks trixie...the closer I get to APL the more a realize one pit is slightly higher than the other . I think I'll claim it when it reaches the lower of the two .


----------



## NikkiQ

You ladies got this thread rockin and rollin this weekend. I love it!!!!

Took my Celies out yesterday and put them in a set of bigger braids to stretch em out a bit more. I still HATE a fresh braid out. My hair looks like ridiculously short when I first take it down.

Since the movers are coming on Tuesday, I may not be able to stay on for long until I get to work tomorrow. I have to individually wrap EACH piece of hair care product that I own since they cannot wrap and ship anything with chemicals in it. So if I wrap everything,ziploc and box it myself...they'll take it. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## claud-uk

livinthevida said:


> @claud-uk I think you're definitely on the right track by trimming those split ends  yet what about preventing split ends from coming back ever again? have you updated your hair regimen to help keep those split ends away?
> 
> When I started my HHJ I had no idea the state of my hair yet I knew I could do MUCH better. I searched the web and thankfully came across LHCF and found articles like this one on what I could do to improve my hair. I still do all of these listed here @ naturallycurly.com!



Thanks for the link LTV - starting in April I have been M&S every day and since May have kept my ends baggied in film with Shea Butter.  I picked up a couple of good points in the article - firstly, using water as your base, then moisture, then sealing... makes sense!  I went downstairs and sharpened my scissors before my daily trimming today!  On my next goodie-purchase I'm going to treat myself to a really good pair as my current pair, though new, only cost about £4!

I realise that I'll have to keep snipping and trimming and cutting until all the old damage has grown out.  I'm not going to do a BC so this is the only real alternative.  I just hope that with emergency trimming only (ie cutting only split ends, not thin ones) and a LOT of care that I can look after my ends long enough for my hair to grow out the top while I'm cutting it off the bottom!  

I'm thinking of updating my reggie from tomorrow, when my latest goodie-bag arrives...

*Step 1 - Water Base:*

Distilled Water 
ACV
Skala Silk Amino Acids
A drop of Wheatgerm and Jojoba oils.


*Step 2 - a leave-in Moisturizing spritz* (spritz is best for even distribution so the hair doesn't become too wet):

50% water, 
20% Aloe Vera Juice,
20% Glycerine, 
10% Moisturizing Conditioner


*Step 3 - Seal* 

50% Coconut Oil
50% Shea Butter

I'll then baggy ends with clingfilm/saran wrap.  Ends get sealed and wrapped 1x per day for minimal manipulation.  The lengths I'll spritz lightly throughout the day but NO SEALING until nighttime.  I'm lucky enough to work from home so I wear a satin scarf 24/7 over my braided hair - ultimate protective style!


Any opinions on the Step 1 ingredients?


----------



## claud-uk

NikkiQ said:


> You ladies got this thread rockin and rollin this weekend. I love it!!!!
> 
> Took my Celies out yesterday and put them in a set of bigger braids to stretch em out a bit more. I still HATE a fresh braid out. My hair looks like ridiculously short when I first take it down.
> 
> Since the movers are coming on Tuesday, I may not be able to stay on for long until I get to work tomorrow. I have to individually wrap EACH piece of hair care product that I own since they cannot wrap and ship anything with chemicals in it. So if I wrap everything,ziploc and box it myself...they'll take it. Wish me luck ladies!


Good luck Nikki, don't envy the journey but I envy the destination, haha!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Prom pictures as promised!! 



And this is the aftermath


----------



## lexxi

So Ive been in a weave for about alil over a month now ,next week Im taking it down. Here are some pictures for now though.



















I also am revamping my regimen by adding new things and bringing back old things. 

1x per week Shampoo: Shea moisture (dont know name but its the pink bottle )
2x per week Conditioner :bases and tressemme naturals mixed with oils 
everyday Viatimins:hsn,msm,biotin
4-5x per week Growth oils : evoo mixed with sulfur and megatek with a bit of hydrolyzed keratin added since this is the new formula and not the old
1x per month Clarify: bentonite clay 

I also want to try crisco on my hair so I have bought some fragrance oils. I also am going to try eating better because I need to lose at least 15 pounds and to tone my stomach by october so I have about less than six months,which should be enough time to see results.


----------



## Phaer

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Prom pictures as promised!!
> 
> And this is the aftermath



Nice, you remind me of the bronze goddess on yt.


----------



## TheNDofUO

ManiiSweetheart

So cute! Would it be nosey to want to see your dress too? Because I do.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Good luck with your move NikkiQ!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

TheNDofUO Not at all!! 
Here it is!


----------



## Angela4769

ManiiSweetheart said:


> @TheNDofUO Not at all!!
> Here it is!


 Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Seamonster

ManiiSweetheart stunning! You look gorgeous


----------



## The Princess

Deep Conditioning hair with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## Mjon912

livinthevida said:


> No worries Mjon912 we should be able to figure this out  I'd like to help if I can!
> 
> What operating system is installed on your computer? (Mac, Windows, Ubuntu) plus what browser do you use? (Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome)
> 
> If you want to bypass your computer you can upload to LHCF right from your phone  There's an LHCF for apple phones here and an LHCF app for android phones in the Android Market or here too!



I post from my iPad, very rarely my droid...off to look for the lhcf apps =) thanks


----------



## Mjon912

may,1 12



 may 2, 12... After a small trim 

*LIVINTHEVIDA thank you so much for your help!!!!!*

Lexxi: love the styles...

ManiiSweetheart: you looked so pretty!!! Hope you had fun!!!


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello All,

         I am so happy that I am able to communicate with y'all over the weekend .. I finally got the internet crackin' :trampolin at the house.  Yeah buddy ... luckily, my busy week is over and I had the time to give my hair the overdue TLC that it needed.  I have been STALKING Cipriana from Urban Bush Babes- her regimen to be specific.  Nonetheless, I went ahead and dry finger detangled with the Love Potion #9; I am a fan of this approach!!  I had shedding (of course) but nothing as bad as it used to be when I would detangle after washing my hair.  I sealed the ends, after applying water on the last inch, and twisted my hair back up.  I noticed that my hair is responding well to the oil mixture; I have learned that my hair really likes to be left alone.

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2011/10/ciprianas-weekly-routine

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2011/10/ciprianas-weekly-routine/2/


----------



## claud-uk

LadyRaider said:


> I guess I'll straighten on Friday.  I was an inch away two months ago... but no telling...



How exciting, can't wait to see the results!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Seamonster Thank you!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Angela4769  Thank you!! 

Mjon912 thank you, and yes i had a blast!!


----------



## livinthevida

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Oh, here are some before and current pics.


So pretty Beautifulwildflower! I really like that blue color in your hair - WOW!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> You ladies got this thread rockin and rollin this weekend. I love it!!!!
> 
> Took my Celies out yesterday and put them in a set of bigger braids to stretch em out a bit more. I still HATE a fresh braid out. My hair looks like ridiculously short when I first take it down.
> 
> Since the movers are coming on Tuesday, I may not be able to stay on for long until I get to work tomorrow. I have to individually wrap EACH piece of hair care product that I own since they cannot wrap and ship anything with chemicals in it. So if I wrap everything,ziploc and box it myself...they'll take it. Wish me luck ladies!


Wishing you lots and lots of good luck NikkiQ! I hope all your beauty and hair products arrive all in one piece at their new home


----------



## jessicarabbit

i think ima gonna do a black tea/lavender/and chamomille tea rinse today . I saw some hair in the comb when i got my cornrows put in today erplexed
then again it could just be my heavy handed cousin smh.
these braids are staying in until my next relaxer on june 30.
is there a reveal day for this challenge?


----------



## livinthevida

claud-uk said:


> Thanks for the link LTV - starting in April I have been M&S every day and since May have kept my ends baggied in film with Shea Butter.  I picked up a couple of good points in the article - firstly, using water as your base, then moisture, then sealing... makes sense!  I went downstairs and sharpened my scissors before my daily trimming today!  On my next goodie-purchase I'm going to treat myself to a really good pair as my current pair, though new, only cost about £4!
> 
> I realise that I'll have to keep snipping and trimming and cutting until all the old damage has grown out.  I'm not going to do a BC so this is the only real alternative.  I just hope that with emergency trimming only (ie cutting only split ends, not thin ones) and a LOT of care that I can look after my ends long enough for my hair to grow out the top while I'm cutting it off the bottom!
> 
> I'm thinking of updating my reggie from tomorrow, when my latest goodie-bag arrives...
> 
> *Step 1 - Water Base:*
> 
> Distilled Water
> ACV
> Skala Silk Amino Acids
> A drop of Wheatgerm and Jojoba oils.
> 
> 
> *Step 2 - a leave-in Moisturizing spritz* (spritz is best for even distribution so the hair doesn't become too wet):
> 
> 50% water,
> 20% Aloe Vera Juice,
> 20% Glycerine,
> 10% Moisturizing Conditioner
> 
> 
> *Step 3 - Seal*
> 
> 50% Coconut Oil
> 50% Shea Butter
> 
> I'll then baggy ends with clingfilm/saran wrap.  Ends get sealed and wrapped 1x per day for minimal manipulation.  The lengths I'll spritz lightly throughout the day but NO SEALING until nighttime.  I'm lucky enough to work from home so I wear a satin scarf 24/7 over my braided hair - ultimate protective style!
> 
> 
> Any opinions on the Step 1 ingredients?


@claud-uk I think you have a good reggie here especially using distilled water in Step 1. I use my shower water to rinse cool after my workouts yet I should use distilled water so much safer on our hair without all the hard impurities. 

I am thinking to help save you time on trimming those ends how about using a tool like the Split-Ender that trims off split ends up the hair shaft. Here is a quick review by a YouTuber on using the Split-Ender and her trim results!


----------



## livinthevida

ManiiSweetheart said:


> TheNDofUO Not at all!!
> Here it is!


Amazing ManiiSweetheart! The Dress, the Hair, the Color - all very pretty and classy! It looks like you all had a lot of fun @ Prom! Congratulations on finishing this wonderful journey in your life remember to keep looking ahead to your future with great excitement and determination!


----------



## livinthevida

lindsaywhat said:


> i think ima gonna do a black tea/lavender/and chamomille tea rinse today . I saw some hair in the comb when i got my cornrows put in today erplexed
> then again it could just be my heavy handed cousin smh.
> these braids are staying in until my next relaxer on june 30.
> is there a reveal day for this challenge?


lindsaywhat good timing on the relaxer! Our next length check is June 30th then September 30th and December 31, 2012!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

livinthevida oh thank you!! I will ... i don't want to grow up  :'D


----------



## lamaria211

I wish I could just forget about my hair for a year thinking about that watched pot!


----------



## jprayze

lamaria211 I totally agree!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhh....never thought I'd be happy to be at work and not at home 

The apartment looks like a tornado hit. Didn't get a chance to wrap all my hair care products yet. Was too busy going through and throwing away all kinds of crap I didn't need. Will be doing it tonight since the movers are coming tomorrow. This is gonna suck!


----------



## sajjy

hair update and comparison pictures:

[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0446.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0446.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
*Jan. 4, 2012*

[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0565-vi.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0565-vi.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
*March 28,2012*


[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0666.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0666.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
*Today, May 7th *


[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0563-vi.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0563-vi.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
*March 28,2012*


[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0668.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0668.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
*Today, May 7th *


----------



## ReignLocks

livinthevida, I need to invision that length and just go for it.  I think that I need at least a year though.  I need to find me a CBL Challenge.  I wonder if there is one for this year.....


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Ahhh....never thought I'd be happy to be at work and not at home
> 
> The apartment looks like a tornado hit. Didn't get a chance to wrap all my hair care products yet. Was too busy going through and throwing away all kinds of crap I didn't need. Will be doing it tonight since the movers are coming tomorrow. This is gonna suck!


NikkiQ what kind of stuff did you decide to throw away? did you find there were hair products you didn't need afterall? 

Just last winter I had those huge pink tubs of Queen Helene Styling Gel Hard to Hold remember those??!!!???  oh and the Rave Mega Hairspray too!


----------



## faithVA

Great progress @sajjy. You can claim APL now. If your not ready yet, you will definitely be there by the next length check in June.


----------



## Phaer

faithVA said:
			
		

> Great progress sajjy. You can claim APL now. If you not ready yet, you will definitely bet there by the next length check in June.



Trying to kick someone else out?


----------



## livinthevida

ReignLocks said:


> livinthevida, I need to invision that length and just go for it.  I think that I need at least a year though.  I need to find me a CBL Challenge.  I wonder if there is one for this year.....


ReignLocks good question! I can't seem to find a CBL 2012 Challenge here in LHCF...maybe the ladies can point us to one or you can start a new one its never too late 

I could only find these:
BSL 2012 Challenge
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=572611&highlight=cbl+challenge

Waist Length 2013
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=506633&highlight=cbl+challenge

Shoulder Length 2012 Challenge
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=580803&highlight=cbl+challenge

Waist Length 2012 Challenge
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=473950&highlight=cbl+challenge


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:


> @NikkiQ what kind of stuff did you decide to throw away? did you find there were hair products you didn't need afterall?
> 
> Just last winter I had those huge pink tubs of *Queen Helene Styling Gel Hard to Hold* remember those??!!!???  oh and the *Rave Mega Hairspray* too!


 
OMG I remember those!!! 

I threw away some old shampoos that I had that my relaxed hair loved, but my natural hair...not so much. And some little random samples that I got from my mom a few months ago that I had no desire to use. I am going to order a bunch of Curl Junkie products soon though. I don't feel like paying an arm and a leg to get the products shipped to PR.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I took out my sew in a few days ago and I will be getting another sew in within the next few weeks that I plan to keep for a longer period of time. My hair length check shirt came in the mail today so I am going to post a few pics. I am 2 inches from APL on the shirt. I need to be at number 3 in order to claim APL. 









Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> OMG I remember those!!!
> 
> I threw away some old shampoos that I had that my relaxed hair loved, but my natural hair...not so much. And some little random samples that I got from my mom a few months ago that I had no desire to use. I am going to order a bunch of Curl Junkie products soon though. I don't feel like paying an arm and a leg to get the products shipped to PR.



Someone is selling curl junkie stuff in the hair product Exchange forum. You should check it out.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^That's the one I got  I had to check with my Use Up Your Stash challenge host first. Didn't want her to beat me  even though I know faithVA will wanna kill me.


----------



## NikkiQ

LoveArianna said:


> I took out my sew in a few days ago and I will be getting another sew in within the next few weeks that I plan to keep for a longer period of time. My hair length check shirt came in the mail today so I am going to post a few pics. I am 2 inches from APL on the shirt. I need to be at number 3 in order to claim APL.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148717
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148719
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Lookin good! 2 inches and all the time in the world left in this year. You got this girl!!


----------



## faithVA

Phaer said:


> Trying to kick someone else out?


 
Why are you quoting my typos Phaer. I may have to kick you out. Don't let me have to PM you.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];15887325]^^^That's the one I got  I had to check with my Use Up Your Stash challenge host first. Didn't want her to beat me  even though I know @faithVA will wanna kill me.


 
I can't say nothin. Tashboog sent me a care package full of stuff  I'm glad I'm not hosting that challenge right now  I get to be bad like everybody else.  

Besides your stash is smaller than mine. You have done great getting your product list down.


----------



## NikkiQ

uh oh faithVA what all did YOU get??? I got some CJ goodies.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> uh oh @faithVA what all did YOU get??? I got some CJ goodies.


 
I didn't hide anything. I listed everything when I got it and put it in my stash list 

hmm let's see if I remember.

Deva curl conditioner
TW Herbal conditioner
Giovanni conditioner (don't remember which one)
SM Yucca Conditioner
SM Yucca Leave-in
Hawaiin Silky
Sta Sof Fro
S Curl
TW Mist Bodifier (2)
SM Mist

That's all I can remember right now. And I bought some stuff. Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant (Spray, Wrap and Leave-in). Because I straighten my hair all the time  And I bought the Nubian Heritage Strength Treatment because I had a $10 Walgreen certificate I had to use in April.

Even with all of those additions my stash is at 27 and I have a plan of attack.


----------



## Seamonster

A stash of only 27 items, sounds like you are doing pretty good.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> I didn't hide anything. I listed everything when I got it and put it in my stash list
> 
> hmm let's see if I remember.
> 
> Deva curl conditioner
> TW Herbal conditioner
> Giovanni conditioner (don't remember which one)
> SM Yucca Conditioner
> SM Yucca Leave-in
> Hawaiin Silky
> Sta Sof Fro
> S Curl
> TW Mist Bodifier (2)
> SM Mist
> 
> That's all I can remember right now. And I bought some stuff. Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant (Spray, Wrap and Leave-in). Because I straighten my hair all the time  And I bought the Nubian Heritage Strength Treatment because I had a $10 Walgreen certificate I had to use in April.
> 
> Even with all of those additions my stash is at 27 and I have a plan of attack.


 
That's pretty darn good!! When I get my stash, I'll add it to my list. I'm gonna get:

2- CJ Curl Queen
2-CJ Curls in a Bottle
CJ Curls Assurance Smoothing Lotion
CJ Coffee-coco Curl Creme
CJ Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix Moisturizing Conditioner
Alterna Caviar Overnight Hair Rescue

Not too bad, but that's a lot for me these days. In PR, I'll probably end up doing a lot of WnGs and twist/braid outs and give the wigs a rest for a bit.


----------



## Angela4769

LoveArianna said:


> I took out my sew in a few days ago and I will be getting another sew in within the next few weeks that I plan to keep for a longer period of time. My hair length check shirt came in the mail today so I am going to post a few pics. I am 2 inches from APL on the shirt. I need to be at number 3 in order to claim APL.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148717
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148719
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Hi Arianna!

I am so excited. I got my length check shirt in the mail Saturday, but I have no clue about what the numbers mean. So how do I figure that out? Does it depend on the person or is there a chart, or what?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TheNDofUO

I think I'm a slow grower. I'm 10 weeks post now with only 1cm of new growth. ?? That's not normal, is it?


----------



## TheNDofUO

We were on the second page! Halfway down!

I hope I have not cursed us. Quick someone post to allay my fears!


----------



## jessicarabbit

checking in. this morning after i did a yummy black/lavender/chamomille tea rinse, I applied my JBCO/sulfur mix. tonight i just applied mn/whipped shea mix to my scalp, m&s'd, and am ghe'ing right now.


----------



## livinthevida

LoveArianna said:


> I took out my sew in a few days ago and I will be getting another sew in within the next few weeks that I plan to keep for a longer period of time. My hair length check shirt came in the mail today so I am going to post a few pics. I am 2 inches from APL on the shirt. I need to be at number 3 in order to claim APL.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148717
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148719
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


You are getting close LoveArianna!  where did you buy the length shirt?


----------



## livinthevida

TheNDofUO said:


> I think I'm a slow grower. I'm 10 weeks post now with only 1cm of new growth. ?? That's not normal, is it?


No worries TheNDofUO! Your hair will grow in time  have you updated your reggie? are you doing anything special to retain length like a few protective styles?


----------



## livinthevida

Angela4769 said:


> Hi Arianna!
> 
> I am so excited. I got my length check shirt in the mail Saturday, but I have no clue about what the numbers mean. So how do I figure that out? Does it depend on the person or is there a chart, or what?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Angela4769 here is an image at buildablebeauty's website with a ruler! I love this visual as we see how much length is needed to go from APL to BSL!


----------



## pookaloo83

Just moisturized with burdock root cream. I found a full container by accident.  Damn. And I almost bought a new one. I need to pay attention to what I buy dammit!


----------



## lamaria211

Moisturizing with Elasta Qp mango butter while watching braveheart


----------



## Realhairdontcare

livinthevida said:
			
		

> You are getting close LoveArianna!  where did you buy the length shirt?



I got it from the hairlista website.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> Hi Arianna!
> 
> I am so excited. I got my length check shirt in the mail Saturday, but I have no clue about what the numbers mean. So how do I figure that out? Does it depend on the person or is there a chart, or what?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I think it depends on the shirt cause mines is meant to start at apl and they have the other shirts for shoulder length.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Lookin good! 2 inches and all the time in the world left in this year. You got this girl!!



Yea and im looking forward to it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Finally relaxing after more packing today. This crap is for the birds!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ   I haven't relaxed in two months and for me that's a long time. I can't wait to get a perm lol. Since my mini cut I have been praying on retaining some length so I try not to think about it. But I do need to change what I eat and drink, and I also need to add exercise to my regimen and I may get faster results than what I have now....not complaining


----------



## growbaby

Hello ladies 

Checking in- had a terrible weekend, I was unfortunately a victim of police brutality on Saturday so I've been dealing with that. Can't really do much to my hair due to a mild
Concussion , shoulder pain, and a sprained thumb, but I managed to wash it a few hours ago. I'm gonna try to convince the bf to put conditioner in it and see if im up for washing it out in the am.. Hope u all have a better week than I.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

For those who didn't get a chance to see what I call my mini cut this is it. I took this about a month ago and I have been protective styling and completely hiding my hair. So I'm considering this my new starting point. Wish me luck!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm late but I keep seeing this challenge knowing full well I should be with it. Hey ladies!  I'm Tracie 


Current hair length is SL
This is my hair pretty much blown out and I'm about 10 wks post in this pic (Freshly trimmed)






~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: I am Relaxed
~APL goal month: September 2012
~Current Reggie and styling choices:

99% PS'ing
No/Low Heat
No Wigs/Weaves/Extensions of any kind
Wash 1x or more weekly
No Cowashes (my hair loathes it)
Monthly Protein treatment
Sulfur Oil 1 week/VHF 1 week alternating
DC & Prepoo with every Wash no less than 1x weekly
Relaxer stretches 12-20 wks(yeah we'll see about this one)

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I might incorporating Baggying more, Scalp massages and a tiny bit more Protein.

I am 12 weeks post relaxer this Saturday. I am pushing for 6 months and we will see. I've never been able to make it past 16 weeks without caving.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Checking in- had a terrible weekend, I was unfortunately a victim of police brutality on Saturday so I've been dealing with that. Can't really do much to my hair due to a mild
> Concussion , shoulder pain, and a sprained thumb, but I managed to wash it a few hours ago. I'm gonna try to convince the bf to put conditioner in it and see if im up for washing it out in the am.. Hope u all have a better week than I.



Im so sorry to hear that  I'll be praying for you in this situation and hope everything turns out in your favor


----------



## growbaby

TracieBLovely said:
			
		

> Im so sorry to hear that  I'll be praying for you in this situation and hope everything turns out in your favor



Thank you so much I really do appreciate it. And welcome, hope u enjoy making APL with us.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I'm in a "seems like my Hair's been stuck at SL forever" mood today :/

SL is the longest I've been and I'm beginning to think one of two things:

Im a slow grower or SL is my terminal length *faints and falls on the floor* 

No major breakage or shedding, just *wipes tears* taking forever to grow
*sigh*


----------



## Seamonster

growbaby God bless in your time of turmoil. I am glad you are ok.


----------



## Phaer

growbaby said:
			
		

> Hello ladies
> 
> Checking in- had a terrible weekend, I was unfortunately a victim of police brutality on Saturday so I've been dealing with that. Can't really do much to my hair due to a mild
> Concussion , shoulder pain, and a sprained thumb, but I managed to wash it a few hours ago. I'm gonna try to convince the bf to put conditioner in it and see if im up for washing it out in the am.. Hope u all have a better week than I.



WTF!!!! where do you live? What happened? Will you be ok? The last thing in your mind should be hair and lhcf.


----------



## Phaer

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> For those who didn't get a chance to see what I call my mini cut this is it. I took this about a month ago and I have been protective styling and completely hiding my hair. So I'm considering this my new starting point. Wish me luck!



Good luck!


----------



## Phaer

TracieBLovely said:
			
		

> I'm late but I keep seeing this challenge knowing full well I should be with it. Hey ladies!  I'm Tracie
> 
> Current hair length is SL
> This is my hair pretty much blown out and I'm about 10 wks post in this pic (Freshly trimmed)
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: I am Relaxed
> ~APL goal month: September 2012
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices:
> 
> 99% PS'ing
> No/Low Heat
> No Wigs/Weaves/Extensions of any kind
> Wash 1x or more weekly
> No Cowashes (my hair loathes it)
> Monthly Protein treatment
> Sulfur Oil 1 week/VHF 1 week alternating
> DC & Prepoo with every Wash no less than 1x weekly
> Relaxer stretches 12-20 wks(yeah we'll see about this one)
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> I might incorporating Baggying more, Scalp massages and a tiny bit more Protein.
> 
> I am 12 weeks post relaxer this Saturday. I am pushing for 6 months and we will see. I've never been able to make it past 16 weeks without caving.



"Velcome and good luck "(said in a vampire voice and accent) (I want to see Johnny depp new vampire movie)


----------



## Phaer

TracieBLovely said:
			
		

> I'm in a "seems like my Hair's been stuck at SL forever" mood today :/
> 
> SL is the longest I've been and I'm beginning to think one of two things:
> 
> Im a slow grower or SL is my terminal length *faints and falls on the floor*
> LOL
> 
> No major breakage or shedding, just *wipes tears* taking forever to grow
> *sigh*



Please dont cry. You might be watching the pot too much, and so you only think its not growing. When I want to forget my hair I install twists. If you aren't currently in the braidy bunch you might consider joining. Sew ins, wigs, braids. anything that will let you ignore your hair for a bit.

 I prefer kinky twists because they are easier (for me) to take out, I forget about constantly 'checking'my hair, but I can still apply my treatments. I cannot wait to get a job, so that I fan go back to that instead of wearing wigs. I find I notice hair growth more after I remove the twist. Not to say they grow more (I dont know maybe they do), just that the growth is more evident when I do.


----------



## Angela4769

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Checking in- had a terrible weekend, I was unfortunately a victim of police brutality on Saturday so I've been dealing with that. Can't really do much to my hair due to a mild
> Concussion , shoulder pain, and a sprained thumb, but I managed to wash it a few hours ago. I'm gonna try to convince the bf to put conditioner in it and see if im up for washing it out in the am.. Hope u all have a better week than I.


 
So sorry to hear this. Feel better


----------



## longhairdreaming

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Checking in- had a terrible weekend, I was unfortunately a victim of police brutality on Saturday so I've been dealing with that. Can't really do much to my hair due to a mild
> Concussion , shoulder pain, and a sprained thumb, but I managed to wash it a few hours ago. I'm gonna try to convince the bf to put conditioner in it and see if im up for washing it out in the am.. Hope u all have a better week than I.


 
Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Hope you're doing better.


----------



## claud-uk

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Checking in- had a terrible weekend, I was unfortunately a victim of police brutality on Saturday so I've been dealing with that. Can't really do much to my hair due to a mild
> Concussion , shoulder pain, and a sprained thumb, but I managed to wash it a few hours ago. I'm gonna try to convince the bf to put conditioner in it and see if im up for washing it out in the am.. Hope u all have a better week than I.



 Hey, sorry girl.    Check back in let us know how you're doing.


----------



## claud-uk

TracieBLovely said:


> I'm in a "seems like my Hair's been stuck at SL forever" mood today :/
> 
> SL is the longest I've been and I'm beginning to think one of two things:
> 
> Im a slow grower or SL is my terminal length *faints and falls on the floor*
> 
> No major breakage or shedding, just *wipes tears* taking forever to grow
> *sigh*



Hi Tracie, just signed up myself - giving myself a little longer than you to reach APL - my goal is Dec 2012.

Really embarrassed to ask but hey, I wouldn't be here if I knew all there was to know about hair!!!  Can I ask what's the difference between the photo in your avatar and the one in your starting pic?  Thanks


----------



## faithVA

growbaby, Sorry to hear about your experience. I hope you are ok and feeling better soon.


----------



## NikkiQ

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> NikkiQ   I haven't relaxed in two months and for me that's a long time. I can't wait to get a perm lol. Since my mini cut I have been praying on retaining some length so I try not to think about it. But I do need to change what I eat and drink, and I also need to add exercise to my regimen and I may get faster results than what I have now....not complaining



I didn't mean relaxing in that way lol. I meant sitting down and resting. No perms for me.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Every time I think I want to go back and read this thread from start to finish, it jumps 20 pages in 5 seconds. I give up. LOL

I'm 3 inches from APL and I'm a slow grower. So, I'm in sew ins until the end of the year.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Checking in- had a terrible weekend, I was unfortunately a victim of police brutality on Saturday so I've been dealing with that. Can't really do much to my hair due to a mild
> Concussion , shoulder pain, and a sprained thumb, but I managed to wash it a few hours ago. I'm gonna try to convince the bf to put conditioner in it and see if im up for washing it out in the am.. Hope u all have a better week than I.


 

Oh HELL NO!!!!!

APL challengers...time to mount up and roll out!! These cops gone cray on our growbaby????!! It's time to head there and shut it down!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Phaer said:


> Please dont cry. You might be watching the pot too much, and so you only think its not growing. When I want to forget my hair I install twists. If you aren't currently in the braidy bunch you might consider joining. Sew ins, wigs, braids. anything that will let you ignore your hair for a bit.
> 
> I prefer kinky twists because they are easier (for me) to take out, I forget about constantly 'checking'my hair, but I can still apply my treatments. I cannot wait to get a job, so that I fan go back to that instead of wearing wigs. I find I notice hair growth more after I remove the twist. Not to say they grow more (I dont know maybe they do), just that the growth is more evident when I do.



Hi thanks  I really don't like Braids or Twists in my hair. I always got breakage no matter how good they were done. I have so many pics and I know I'm about 4 inches from APL. How did I NOT get 4 inches in 1 yr? LOL well, I just pull a strand and sure enough, I have a split in the end of the strand and it split again at the bottom. WTHeck? I have no idea what this is called but I guarantee it's my issue.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

claud-uk said:


> Hi Tracie, just signed up myself - giving myself a little longer than you to reach APL - my goal is Dec 2012.
> 
> Really embarrassed to ask but hey, I wouldn't be here if I knew all there was to know about hair!!!  Can I ask what's the difference between the photo in your avatar and the one in your starting pic?  Thanks


Haha good to know, I thought I was too late. I was going to say November, but I don't know, I'm pushing for September (if possible)

My starting pic is unstraightened and blow dried (cool) at about 10 weeks post. I took this pic 5/1

My Avatar is a Fresh Relaxer and Flat Iron at SL in April of this year


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> Moisturizing with Elasta Qp mango butter while watching braveheart


lamaria211 I love Braveheart! its one of the very early movies where we get to see Mel's ranting  that he's now so famous for


----------



## livinthevida

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Checking in- had a terrible weekend, I was unfortunately a victim of police brutality on Saturday so I've been dealing with that. Can't really do much to my hair due to a mild
> Concussion , shoulder pain, and a sprained thumb, but I managed to wash it a few hours ago. I'm gonna try to convince the bf to put conditioner in it and see if im up for washing it out in the am.. Hope u all have a better week than I.


OMG @growbaby really sorry to hear you were a victim! How are you doing? Are you ok?


----------



## sajjy

What is going these days, so sorry growbaby will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## livinthevida

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> View attachment 148825
> 
> For those who didn't get a chance to see what I call my mini cut this is it. I took this about a month ago and I have been protective styling and completely hiding my hair. So I'm considering this my new starting point. Wish me luck!


Nice cut SincerelyBeautiful! You are just a couple of inches from APL!



TracieBLovely said:


> I'm late but I keep seeing this challenge knowing full well I should be with it. Hey ladies!  I'm Tracie


Welcome TracieBLovely! Definitely stick with us we'll help you make APL! There are a ton of great ideas from the ladies here on this thread 


NikkiQ said:


> Oh HELL NO!!!!!
> 
> APL challengers...time to mount up and roll out!! These cops gone cray on our @growbaby????!! It's time to head there and shut it down!!


NikkiQ let's do this! 
@growbaby please check in when you can and let us know how you are healing. Know that we are here to support you!


----------



## growbaby

Good morning ladies, thank you all do much for your concern and prayers. I live in California and unfortunately this kind of stuff happens all the time. My head feels a little better today which is good because I need to study for my finals. Long story short I was beat and dragged by me HAIR because i wouldnt sign a noise complaint Ticket made out to someone else, (so basically i refused to forge my roommates Signature). Don't worry we will sue. Thank you again ladies I do believe you good vibes and prayers are helping me feel better. Here is a pic of my head this morning, looking a lot better.


----------



## Phaer

growbaby said:
			
		

> Good morning ladies, thank you all do much for your concern and prayers. I live in California and unfortunately this kind of stuff happens all the time. My head feels a little better today which is good because I need to study for my finals. Long story short I was beat and dragged by me HAIR because i wouldnt sign a noise complaint Ticket made out to someone else, (so basically i refused to forge my roommates Signature). Don't worry we will sue. Thank you again ladies I do believe you good vibes and prayers are helping me feel better. Here is a pic of my head this morning, looking a lot better.



Whoa!!!  Dragged by the hair??? That looks painful. Did you go to the hospital?

(Note to self ... do not move to Cali)


----------



## NaturalfienD

growbaby ~ I am sorry to read of your being victimized in California.  It is upsetting to know that the police department continuously abuses their power with no consequences for their actions ... I am happy to know that you will be suing.  Best of luck to you ...


----------



## NaturalfienD

I have been reading about terminal length and running across concerns that someone has reached their terminal length (I am not trying to be subliminal, I truly cannot remember who had the concern.)  I wanted to share this link to Black Hair Science that addresses the miseducation of terminal length.  From what I understand, we all have a terminal length- the length a hair grows within a certain time frame/length of growing cycle ... it is not a predestined length that your hair will grow.  According to Black Hair Science:

Now, there's a very important point to be made. You often hear people say "Well, my hair grows to (insert length here) and stops, so this must be my terminal length and genetics. This is not completely true. " Your particular hair length does not determine when your hair stops growing or goes into resting (telogen) phase. TIME does. Our hair doesn't stop growing at a certain length-it stops growing after a certain time period. 

Check out more here: http://blackhairscience.com/terminal_length.html

HTH


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Good morning ladies, thank you all do much for your concern and prayers. I live in California and unfortunately this kind of stuff happens all the time. My head feels a little better today which is good because I need to study for my finals. Long story short I was beat and dragged by me HAIR because i wouldnt sign a noise complaint Ticket made out to someone else, (so basically i refused to forge my roommates Signature). Don't worry we will sue. Thank you again ladies *I do believe you good vibes and prayers are helping me feel better*. Here is a pic of my head this morning, looking a lot better.
> 
> View attachment 148869


 
Nothing but love and prayers coming your way growbaby. Glad that you're doing a bit better, but I'm still one pissed off person that this had to happen.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm thinking about attempting to do a set of mini twists myself instead of spending money on braids right now. Gotta learn to do braids and twists for myself since I will more than likely be unemployed in PR. Any good tips for me ladies? I've never done mini twists before. Just ridiculously fat ones.


----------



## TheNDofUO

livinthevida

I had crochet braids in for 3 weeks. But my real fear is slow growing. I also had a period where my nails (that usually grow like weeds) stopped growing for 2 months. I cut them and they didn't grow bwck until recently. And I was taking multivitamins at the time (kinda slacking now)


----------



## AyannaDivine

Long time no post ladies! I've been neglecting my hair for a couple of months and am paying the consequences right now. Lots of breakage, ssk and haven't met my goal for APL. My new goal date is December 15. 




			
				growbaby said:
			
		

> Good morning ladies, thank you all do much for your concern and prayers. I live in California and unfortunately this kind of stuff happens all the time. My head feels a little better today which is good because I need to study for my finals. Long story short I was beat and dragged by me HAIR because i wouldnt sign a noise complaint Ticket made out to someone else, (so basically i refused to forge my roommates Signature). Don't worry we will sue. Thank you again ladies I do believe you good vibes and prayers are helping me feel better. Here is a pic of my head this morning, looking a lot better.


 Hugs to you sis. I wish you the best with your case against the police dept


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> I have been reading about terminal length and running across concerns that someone has reached their terminal length (I am not trying to be subliminal, I truly cannot remember who had the concern.)  I wanted to share this link to Black Hair Science that addresses the miseducation of terminal length.  From what I understand, we all have a terminal length- the length a hair grows within a certain time frame/length of growing cycle ... it is not a predestined length that your hair will grow.  According to Black Hair Science:
> 
> Now, there's a very important point to be made. You often hear people say "Well, my hair grows to (insert length here) and stops, so this must be my terminal length and genetics. This is not completely true. " Your particular hair length does not determine when your hair stops growing or goes into resting (telogen) phase. TIME does. Our hair doesn't stop growing at a certain length-it stops growing after a certain time period.
> 
> Check out more here: http://blackhairscience.com/terminal_length.html
> 
> HTH


Great article @NaturalfienD! I will reference this one time and time again! 

Here's my favorite quote from the article especially for us ladies in the APL 2012 Challenge:
"*I am willing to go out there with almost 99.9% certainty and say that shoulderlength and APL (armpit/arm crease length) are hardly anyone's terminal lengths.* If growth cycles range from 2-6 years, then the woman with the shortest growth cycle of two years can expect her hair to reach 12 inches in length before the hair will shed- assuming she has not trimmed or lost any length to breakage. Thanks to the spherical shape of the head, for many of us, 12 inches measured from the nape and ear area on down will equal at least brastrap length."


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I'm thinking about attempting to do a set of mini twists myself instead of spending money on braids right now. Gotta learn to do braids and twists for myself since I will more than likely be unemployed in PR. Any good tips for me ladies? I've never done mini twists before. Just ridiculously fat ones.


NikkiQ how about these twists here @ Ms-gg's Frostoppa.com. Here are great pictures of flat twists I really like how she has them twist and go up in a direction very pretty style!

Frostoppa:
http://www.frostoppa.com/2011/03/aint-nothing-but-ms-gg-thang-bay-by.html


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

growbaby-  These police are out of control  I was just reading about the Kelly Thomas police beating/murder and I couldn't bring myself to watch the video  I am glad you are ok and I will keep sending prayers your way!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

NikkiQ- I have done several installs of mini twists and my only advice is to blow dry your hair first.  I did my first set this way and it took a little over 6h...the last 4 installs I have done a braid out to stretch my hair w/o heat & then did the twists.  It took at least 2h more that way (usually 8-9h ) So I am going back to blowdrying (this time on low heat/cool) to speed up the install process.  I was trying to avoid heat, but the extra time is not worth it IMO 

It is easier to do them when your hair is pretty stretched bc you can just grab and twist.  I didn't like how skinny they looked, so I wet them and they plumped up nicely.  The first time always takes a bit longer bc you are learning the rope twisting motion, so be patient with yourself and break the work up (Youtube has great tutorials-like Naptural85).  I did the front first, then the back next day, and the middle the last day so I could still go out my house and look presentable  Good luck with your install and, of course, let us know how it goes  HTH


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Hello Ladies,

After having my hair in braids since January 1st, here's my length check pics taken on May 1st. 

I'd like to get to a more 'fuller' APL because I'm transitioning w/o BCing and when I trim those ends I'll loose my length. So.........

I'm staying in this challenge - y'all can't kick me out!


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:
			
		

> NikkiQ how about these twists here @ Ms-gg's Frostoppa.com. Here are great pictures of flat twists I really like how she has them twist and go up in a direction very pretty style!
> 
> Frostoppa:
> http://www.frostoppa.com/2011/03/aint-nothing-but-ms-gg-thang-bay-by.html



I absolutely LOVE her twists, but there's no way I can do those flat twists.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

LilMissSunshine5 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ- I have done several installs of mini twists and my only advice is to blow dry your hair first.  I did my first set this way and it took a little over 6h...the last 4 installs I have done a braid out to stretch my hair w/o heat & then did the twists.  It took at least 2h more that way (usually 8-9h ) So I am going back to blowdrying (this time on low heat/cool) to speed up the install process.  I was trying to avoid heat, but the extra time is not worth it IMO
> 
> It is easier to do them when your hair is pretty stretched bc you can just grab and twist.  I didn't like how skinny they looked, so I wet them and they plumped up nicely.  The first time always takes a bit longer bc you are learning the rope twisting motion, so be patient with yourself and break the work up (Youtube has great tutorials-like Naptural85).  I did the front first, then the back next day, and the middle the last day so I could still go out my house and look presentable  Good luck with your install and, of course, let us know how it goes  HTH



Well my blow dryer is on it's way to Puerto Rico right now so no stretching my hair that way. I might get it blown out and flat ironed before I leave for my length check pics. If I do,I can do the twists then.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ, to start playing around with flat twists, wait until you are ready to wear a puff, and then practicing putting 2 or 3 flat twists in the front. I did this when I first started practicing flat twists. And every 2 or 3 days I would take them down and retwist them. Each time I did them I got better.

I don't do anything special for mini twists. I twists my hair wet because stretching it does absolutely nothing for me. Makes my hair look scraggly. I separate my hair in sections and just pull small pieces and twists. If I don't have enough time to do mini twists, I do medium size twists and over the next few days, take a medium twists and separate it into smaller twists.

But I can put mini twists in, in 4.5 hours. I can flat twists in 45 minutes to 1.5 hrs depending on what I am doing. I am currently doing something like ms-gg's but bigger and not as pretty  My hair stays fuzzy. Its only neat like heres on day 1.

You can do it. Instead of trying to do your entire head, just try practicing on the front section whether you are doing flat twists or mini twists. I will twists the front and puff/bun the back in a minute.


----------



## faithVA

Ok - I've had enough of the henna. I thought the color I was putting in my hair was tearing up my ends so I stopped coloring my hair and started using henna. 2011 I didn't use any color and my ends are still jacked  and my hair is back to gray 5 days after henna. I hate henna  It takes too dang on long. So I figure since my ends are still jacked and my hair is gray and ugly I should just as well at least enjoy the color of my hair. 

So I am coloring my hair right now Sable Brown. I am so looking forward to getting rid of the 4 different shades of hair I have.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

faithVA- 4.5 HOURS?!?! You are fast! Or I am really slow  I am going to try to make them larger this time


----------



## faithVA

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @faithVA- 4.5 HOURS?!?! You are fast! Or I am really slow  I am going to try to make them larger this time


 
I've had a lot of practice. I twisted my hair every weekend from May 2010 through Dec 2011. I've just switched up from twists. It used to take longer. But after a while your hands just move by themselves. It used to take me all day. Now I can do it when watching 2 movies and shorter, if I put all the product on at one time instead of twist by twists. 

Now ask me how long it takes me to do a puff  All dang on day. 

I'm lazy now though, I do 2 hrs twists now and call it a day.


----------



## jessicarabbit

today's my hair day  im feeling experimental lol
im gonna "shampoo" with dr. bronners castille soap mix
then im gonna do a tea (protein/Strenghtening) DC then a moisturizing DC. 
I love hair day


----------



## NikkiQ

It would probably take me 2 or 3 days to do my twists. You guys are putting me to shame lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> It would probably take me 2 or 3 days to do my twists. You guys are putting me to shame lol
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
It's just practice. When you start doing it more you will get faster.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:
			
		

> It's just practice. When you start doing it more you will get faster.



With all the free time I'm gonna have in PR, I'll have plenty of time to experiment and perfect different hairstyles.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Had a hair dream!!!! And it was a good one 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## bajandoc86

Morning Ladies!

NikkiQ yes ma'am you can do those flat twists. When I first started this whole hair journey thing, I couldnt cornrow, flat twist, never even did twists. Last time I was natural I LIVED in a puff, all day err'day. Just takes time and lots and lots of practice. Cause you have to learn to part straight  then learn how to hold your hand properly etc.

First time I did twists....took me 6 hrs.  Now I'm down to 3 tops, and that's if I do a style at the front. I also stalk ms-gg, over at her blog.

My next project, is installing kinky twists myself.


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 how about I just hop over to Jamaica and have you twist my hair for me???  Yours are always SO neat!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=317087 said:
			
		

> bajandoc86[/USER];15900237]Morning Ladies!
> 
> @NikkiQ yes ma'am you can do those flat twists. When I first started this whole hair journey thing, I couldnt cornrow, flat twist, never even did twists. Last time I was natural I LIVED in a puff, all day err'day. Just takes time and lots and lots of practice. Cause you have to learn to part straight  then learn how to hold your hand properly etc.
> 
> First time I did twists....took me 6 hrs.  Now I'm down to 3 tops, and that's if I do a style at the front. I also stalk ms-gg, over at her blog.
> 
> My next project, is installing kinky twists myself.


 
And we all know Ms. bajandoc86 is the queen of a style.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Thinking about putting in some crochet braids for a few weeks...my fella is coming to visit for a bit  and I don't think my normal 6 chunky braids will do . I haven't worn crochets is years and I never did them myself but I think I can do them. I'm off to search for them tomorrow after work...it's a 4 hour round trip to the nearest beauty supply store out here.  I'll post pics when they're done. Wish me luck


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^4 hours??? Good Lord woman. Where do you live??


----------



## longhairdreaming

I live out in the middle of the desert of the UAE(middle east). Seriously I pass camels on my way to the grocery store lol


----------



## Phaer

longhairdreaming said:
			
		

> I live out in the middle of the desert of the UAE(middle east). Seriously I pass camels on my way to the grocery store lol



Cool are you teaching English? I applied (ahbu dhabi?) and never got a call


----------



## lamaria211

longhairdreaming said:
			
		

> I live out in the middle of the desert of the UAE(middle east). Seriously I pass camels on my way to the grocery store lol



Cool, whats the normal temp? How do you like it? How does your hair like it??


----------



## mamaore

I could have sworn I was in this challenge... then maybe not. But I'm slowly inching to APL with my straggly ends ( which will be gone tonight hopefully). I'm following y'all from the sideline. Good growing ladies and thanks to everyone for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Phaer said:


> Cool are you teaching English? I applied (ahbu dhabi?) and never got a call


 
Yea I'm working for ADEC. Sorry to hear they didn't call you back. Who did you apply through? I applied twice, the first time I never heard anything so I applied again and called. The second time I was offered the job within two weeks. If you want to come keep trying. They have several rounds of hirings and I know for a fact they were brought the last group of teachers for this school year over in March. 

lamaria211 The summer temps usually hover about 105-110F and about 75-80F in the winter. Summer is very humid though. I like it alot over here now that I understand the culture and since my Arabic has improved. The people are so friendly and level of hospitality is like nothing I've every experienced. My hair is has really grown since being here but you need a shower filter 'cause the water is terrible and I've learned to keep my hair covered from April till the weather cools in Nov 'cause the sun will just eat it alive lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think that is one place I would love to visit one day. Definitely on my bucket list


----------



## NikkiQ

mamaore said:


> I could have sworn I was in this challenge... then maybe not. But I'm slowly inching to APL with my straggly ends ( which will be gone tonight hopefully). I'm following y'all from the sideline. Good growing ladies and thanks to everyone for keeping this thread alive.


 
You don't have to follow from the sideline mamaore! Bring your butt on up in here and participate as much as you want. We don't bite...but watch out for faithVA. She's our resident bouncer and if you make APL, you're gonna get a little visit from her.


----------



## faithVA

Here's my new color. My hair is naturally a sandy type brown with a reddish overtone. To keep it from turning red or sandy color I usually go for a dark brown. I'm so glad to get rid of the red, auburn, copper, gray, brown color of the henna


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

faithVA

What did you do to get rid of the multi-colored hair?  I need to know.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=317281 said:
			
		

> JazzyOleBabe[/USER];15902211]@faithVA
> 
> What did you do to get rid of the multi-colored hair? I need to know.


 
Sorry JazzyOleBabe, no good news. I left the henna alone and put a Soft Sheen Color in it. I tried to stay natural with it but it just wasn't working


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ  girl you know I would hook you up in a min!

faithVA aww thank you!


----------



## lamaria211

Cowashed with Natures gate aloe condish today


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Cowashed with Natures gate aloe condish today



lamaria211 did you tear it down in Ulta yet?lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

There are SO many people on the challengers list that are just not participating. I'm getting a little confused about it. Why sign up for a challenge you're not gonna be a part of?


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> There are SO many people on the challengers list that are just not participating. I'm getting a little confused about it. Why sign up for a challenge you're not gonna be a part of?


 
Well let's see

1. Many people are hair junkies like the rest of us. They ain't even thinkn bout their hair.

2. Some people thought it was a good idea but they may be discouraged somewhere.

3. Some lurkers joined and they never contribute anyway.

4. Some people are just plain ol forgetful. Signed up and just forgot.

But imagine if half of those people really started posting on a regular. Can you imagine trying to keep up with this thread  

But since it is almost June, I think you should call people out. And a few will show up and participate a little more. If you don't want to do it, I will do it for you. Be like - where you at and mean mug em


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> lamaria211 did you tear it down in Ulta yet?lol
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



We are going tomorrow I ve been online all week checking for what I might want. The nearest ulta is about 20 miles away so its a lil trip for us and I want to be prepared. Theyre gonna kick my but out of the use up your stash challenge


----------



## pookaloo83

Washed last night and dc'd with Aubrey organics.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Well let's see
> 
> 1. Many people are hair junkies like the rest of us. They ain't even thinkn bout their hair.
> 
> 2. Some people thought it was a good idea but they may be discouraged somewhere.
> 
> 3. Some lurkers joined and they never contribute anyway.
> 
> 4. Some people are just plain ol forgetful. Signed up and just forgot.
> 
> But imagine if half of those people really started posting on a regular. Can you imagine trying to keep up with this thread
> 
> But since it is almost June, I think you should call people out. And a few will show up and participate a little more. If you don't want to do it, I will do it for you. Be like - where you at and mean mug em


 
I guess I can call em out around the next check in date. And if they don't respond, I'm taking em off the list. I already took someone off today. She posts in the BSL challenge and was amongst the first to sign up for this one and yet...nothing. She doesn't even have us listed in her list of challenges she's participating in. Okay boo boo. You're deleted


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ said:


> Finally relaxing after more packing today. This crap is for the birds!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
*Relaxing??  *


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I meant resting  I think everyone must've given me the side-eye with that one.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I guess I can call em out around the next check in date. And if they don't respond, I'm taking em off the list. I already took someone off today. She posts in the BSL challenge and was amongst the first to sign up for this one and yet...nothing. She doesn't even have us listed in her list of challenges she's participating in. Okay boo boo. You're deleted


 
And your trying to make it seem like I'm the bodyguard around here  

 I think you should call them out before the next check in date so we can see some more beautiful heads. And if they forgot, it gives them 2 months to get their act together.


----------



## lovebug10

I have been neglecting to update. I promise I'll do better from now on. 

Current Status: Shorter than my starting point... Its hard to tell because I stopped rollersetting & started air drying. Last night I parted my hair into 4 sections and cut off all the see-through/ scraggly ends. I noticed that after a wash, the ends dried really fast and were so dry and bushy but the rest of the length was still wet. I just cut it all off. Surprisingly it came out relatively even although the left side is slightly thinner/ more damaged than the right side. I think its because I always part my hair to the right so the left side is always exposed to the elements and the right side is protected from all the hair on the left.

Current Game Plan:
-Wash 1x per week
-DC with every wash
-aphogee 2min w/ every wash
-Moisturize & Seal w/ hairveda whipped ends creme & vatika frosting 2x per day
-use HE LTR & keracare essential oils to M&S on days I don't need much moisturizing
-put my hair in a bun everyday & using a head band - silk or metal or plastic w/ no teeth. no cotton/ cloth ones
-Bee mine serum on scalp every other night

I am 6 weeks into my stretch. Ideally I'd love to relax the Second week in september to make it to 6 months. But idk if I'll last that long.

Goals
-thicker ends - by dusting regularly & babying my ends
-moisturized hair 24/7 - by M&S every night
-take vitamins 2x a day (biotin, hair/skin/ nails & fish oil)
-tie my hair up every night


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Hey ladies, I just did a fresh wash and oh man, I think I used too much ACV this time. My hair is never left with a smell LOL I might need to re-rinse but I'm almost fully air-dried


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Is there any ladies that are doing a reconstructor weekly? I mean 5-10 reconstructor treatment w/o heat and then rinsing? I feel like my hair is crying for a little more Protein.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

Okay ladies, I have been actively perusing this thread several times a day. I have not been contributing much because (wait for it) I don't know how to upload pictures. erplexed I have some before pictures that I can use to compare my then-now progress. Don't put me on blast. Just privately pm me to walk me thru getting the pictures from camera to here. 

faithVA NikkiQ


----------



## lamaria211

My hair dried a lil crunchy im thinking what should I moisturize with?


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies I finally have my new Android phone with the LHCF app! As a long time fan of bberry I am still holding out yet until then the Android it is! 

P.S. It's college graduation time for my younger cousin! I will try to chime in these next few days or very likely Sunday evening!


----------



## PinkPeony

Sigh I missed the last check-in but my progress is not that impressive anyways .
NikkiQ and faithva definitely put me on the tag list for the next checkup I'm horrible about checking in.

Currently my hair is in small cornrows and I'm wigging it,I spritz 2x  daily with shea moisture hair milk.


----------



## faithVA

JazzyOleBabe said:


> Okay ladies, I have been actively perusing this thread several times a day. I have not been contributing much because (wait for it) I don't know how to upload pictures. erplexed I have some before pictures that I can use to compare my then-now progress. Don't put me on blast. Just privately pm me to walk me thru getting the pictures from camera to here.
> 
> @faithVA @NikkiQ


 
JazzyOleBabe, did you get the help you needed?


----------



## livinthevida

JazzyOleBabe said:
			
		

> Okay ladies, I have been actively perusing this thread several times a day. I have not been contributing much because (wait for it) I don't know how to upload pictures. erplexed I have some before pictures that I can use to compare my then-now progress. Don't put me on blast. Just privately pm me to walk me thru getting the pictures from camera to here.
> 
> faithVA NikkiQ



JazzyOleBabe I posted instructions a few pages back on how to attach images  not sure the exact page yet you can search this thread using keyword "windows 7" that should be a pretty unique search string to help find the instructions


----------



## livinthevida

Whoops! Double post thanks to the LHCF app


----------



## skraprchik

I used Curlformers this past weekend and they are a hit!  They straightened my hair better than a regular roller-set does.  My only issue was the ends were a little bushy.  The hair was perfect for bunning though.  I'm definitely putting them into the hair styling rotation.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Wash day and about to trim these ends before I VHF my scalp and GHE for bed


----------



## lamaria211

Just moisturized using AO Rosa Mosqueta condish


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

Thank you ladies. 

 @ livinthevida: I have found the instructions that you posted.  I will try them this weekend because I know I will need to block off a large amount time to concentrate to do this. 

faithVA and NikkiQ  thanks so much for responding.  Hope to show something soon.


----------



## esi.adokowa

NikkiQ and faithVA,
i've been bad!
haven't posted in a month. 
BUT, i think i reached apl.


----------



## faithVA

esi.adokowa said:


> @NikkiQ and @faithVA,
> i've been bad!
> haven't posted in a month.
> BUT, i think i reached apl.


 
We missed you. Where you been gal?

Um, you got some pictures? We want to see. 

If we pictures all is forgiven.

Are you in braids?


----------



## bajandoc86

*yawn* here still at work....hour 14 of 24  I forgot to dab coconut oil on my hair this am, and now it's feeling a little dry. Esp with all this A/C. So I will try to do it before I crash in my bed tomorrow at home.

I think my hair at the front is growing way faster than the back or rather I am retaining better. I can stretch it down to my bottom lip now. The back feels no diff.


----------



## Meritamen

esi.adokowa said:


> NikkiQ and faithVA,
> i've been bad!
> haven't posted in a month.
> BUT, i think i reached apl.


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Blairx0

I won't be updating this week as I will be busy being super girlfriend, but don't kick me out! My hair and I will be back next week and I plan on doing a mini LC as I will be two months from my goal.


----------



## claud-uk

Experience some breakage over the last 3 days.  Half a dozen strands here, three or four there... realized I need a protein fix!

Did a quick WGO/EVOO pre-poo yesterday am.  Washed with M&T Poo.  Couldn't find my Aphogee 2-Step so I mixed the 2 Minute Keratin with an egg white, wrapped my hair in film and left for 30 minutes.  

Rinsed the protein then mixed a conditioner of WGO, M&T Condish, Avocado/Coconut/EVOO Oil, wrapped in film for three hours.  Moisturized with Cantu Shea Butter Moisturiser and left to airdry.  

Bedtime I mixed Cantu Shea Leave-in Conditioner with Jojoba oil.  Sealed with Coconut Oil and Shea Butter.  Wrapped my ends in film, covered with a satin scarf.

I lost no hair during the washing process, which is great.  Had a few more broken ones during the M&S, but only a couple.  

I only did a similar protein treatment three weeks ago and had ZERO broken broken hairs between then and now... it might be that my hair gets on well with protein so I might do an egg treatment every two weeks to keep the breakage at bay.


----------



## claud-uk

lamaria211 said:


> My hair dried a lil crunchy im thinking what should I moisturize with?


Something mixed with Shea butter?  I find Shea alone can make my hair crunchy, but when mixed with something else my hair becomes the very softest satiny hair ever!


----------



## Angela4769

JazzyOleBabe said:
			
		

> Okay ladies, I have been actively perusing this thread several times a day. I have not been contributing much because (wait for it) I don't know how to upload pictures. erplexed I have some before pictures that I can use to compare my then-now progress. Don't put me on blast. Just privately pm me to walk me thru getting the pictures from camera to here.
> 
> faithVA NikkiQ



Can y'all "not so privately" walk her through it just in case some others (me) can benefit? Please and thanks.


----------



## Angela4769

TracieBLovely said:
			
		

> Wash day and about to trim these ends before I VHF my scalp and GHE for bed



VHF? GHE? Please forgive my ignorance.


----------



## The Princess

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> *yawn* here still at work....hour 14 of 24  I forgot to dab coconut oil on my hair this am, and now it's feeling a little dry. Esp with all this A/C. So I will try to do it before I crash in my bed tomorrow at home.
> 
> I think my hair at the front is growing way faster than the back or rather I am retaining better. I can stretch it down to my bottom lip now. The back feels no diff.



You on 24 hr duty?


----------



## livinthevida

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> Can y'all "not so privately" walk her through it just in case some others (me) can benefit? Please and thanks.



Still getting use to this Android app Angela4769  cant figure out searching!

I posted a quick how to earlier here's a message to JazzyOleBabe on how to find instructions in our thread:



			
				livinthevida said:
			
		

> JazzyOleBabe I posted instructions a few pages back on how to attach images  not sure the exact page yet you can search this thread using keyword "windows 7" that should be a pretty unique search string to help find the instructions


----------



## claud-uk

Angela4769 said:


> VHF? GHE? Please forgive my ignorance.



GHE = Green House Effect (whole head baggy).  Can't help you with VHF I'm afraid!


----------



## Evolving78

I need to wash my hair but i need it to look nice and fresh for Saturday for work. I really wish i would have stuck to my schedule. Still experiencing shedding where i can just pull lightly on my hair and hair comes out. I will do a tea rinse too. Still haven't done that yet. I need some ors mayo for a protein treatment.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow!!! Look at all these people coming out the woodworks  

We want pictures ladies that claim they may be APL *looks at Esi* If you're in braids, take a pic of that NG! We just wanna see hair 

I told the bestie that I need her to help me with my length check. I just wanted the back flat ironed but she's DYING to do it all.


----------



## Evolving78

That just shows how many folks are lurkers! 
NikkiQ
Just let her do the back unless you wanna wear it  straight. This weather is crazy and humid right now everywhere!
i would love for someone to shampoo my hair for me. I forgot mother's day is this weekend.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'm in New Orleans so humidity is an everyday problem lol. If I let her flat iron all my hair, it will MAYBE last 2 days.


----------



## bajandoc86

The Princess yes ma'am. 24 long hours - and it was a busy duty too.


----------



## mamaore

claud-uk said:


> Experience some breakage over the last 3 days. Half a dozen strands here, three or four there... realized I need a protein fix!
> 
> Did a quick WGO/EVOO pre-poo yesterday am. Washed with M&T Poo. Couldn't find my Aphogee 2-Step so I mixed the 2 Minute Keratin with an egg white, wrapped my hair in film and left for 30 minutes.
> 
> Rinsed the protein then mixed a conditioner of WGO, M&T Condish, Avocado/Coconut/EVOO Oil, wrapped in film for three hours. Moisturized with Cantu Shea Butter Moisturiser and left to airdry.
> 
> Bedtime I mixed Cantu Shea Leave-in Conditioner with Jojoba oil. Sealed with Coconut Oil and Shea Butter. Wrapped my ends in film, covered with a satin scarf.
> 
> I lost no hair during the washing process, which is great. Had a few more broken ones during the M&S, but only a couple.
> 
> I only did a similar protein treatment three weeks ago and had ZERO broken broken hairs between then and now... it might be that my hair gets on well with protein so I might do an egg treatment every two weeks to keep the breakage at bay.


 
I have little broken hairs too... always have had little broken hairs no matter how much I moisturized. But anytime I use a product with protein, my hair feels hard after the wash process and I really dont think it helps with keeping breakage at bay.

TBH, I'm stumped. erplexed


----------



## pookaloo83

Humidity yesterday was murder. Today too! Ugh!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## claud-uk

mamaore said:


> I have little broken hairs too... always have had little broken hairs no matter how much I moisturized. But anytime I use a product with protein, my hair feels hard after the wash process and I really dont think it helps with keeping breakage at bay.
> 
> TBH, I'm stumped. erplexed



The protein is the first line of defence.  If my breakage continues over the next three days I am going to do a trim.  Could you try a light protein, such as an egg white mixed with regular conditioner?  Or even something like a cholesterol/keratin treatment?  Please try a light protein, follow it up with a moisturizing condish and then do a DC overnight (you can add avocado or argan oil, honey, banana etc for extra softening and moisturizing, wrap your hair in film) and report back to us?  Hard hair can be dealt with much easier than breakage.  You should know when you rinse your con or DC out if there is a letup in the breakage.  We can take it from there.


----------



## claud-uk

I just found this, I'm going to give it a try!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=2155031&postcount=1


----------



## claud-uk

mamaore said:


> I have little broken hairs too... always have had little broken hairs no matter how much I moisturized. But anytime I use a product with protein, my hair feels hard after the wash process and I really dont think it helps with keeping breakage at bay.
> 
> TBH, I'm stumped. erplexed



Mispost... have a look at this:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=2155031&postcount=1

Must try and remember your name, took me ages to find your post!!!


----------



## Evolving78

I rinse witth black coffee, wash with CON, light protein treatment, dcing now with suave almond and oil. I forgot its muffins with mommy at dd's school tomorrow.


----------



## SimJam

SimJam said:


> starting pictures and measurements
> 
> LT nape   6.75
> RT nape   7.0
> Front       9.0
> LT temple 7.5
> RT temple 8.0



Finally some progress, more so on the left than the right


----------



## esi.adokowa

i've been wearing my hair in twists like these.
i find i'm less active on the boards when i'm in a long-term protective style.
otherwise, the temptation is too great to just take them out haha.

will flatiron tonight!


----------



## NaturalfienD

::Checking In::

I am going to hang out with my home girl tomorrow evening and really considering wearing my hair blown out. :eyebrows2 She thinks that I should rock my u-part wig but I see myself everyday in this joint and I would like to have a different hairstyle since I am going out (the beauty of natural hair ... POW! )  The only thing that has me second guessing myself is the amount of time it takes to blow my hair out (in the tune of 1.5 hours) and the fact that I have somewhere to be early Saturday and I KNOW my hair is going to be hella lopsided, looking something like a hot mess (the beauty of natural hair ... boom! )  I am hopeful that I am able to pin my hair up into a descent style for Saturday if I decide to blow it out on Friday ... please send me good hair vibes ladies.


----------



## Lurkee

Hey ladies, I found an easy way to bun. No more ponytail holders for me. I just twist my hair around as though I am doing a bantu-knot and then I use a bobby pin to hold it down. It works so well and now I don't experience the breakage like I use to when taking the ponytail holder down. Yay :banana:


----------



## Lurkee

^^ oh I wanted the dancing banana smiley.


----------



## faithVA

Lurkee said:


> Hey ladies, I found an easy way to bun. No more ponytail holders for me. I just twist my hair around as though I am doing a bantu-knot and then I use a bobby pin to hold it down. It works so well and now I don't experience the breakage like I use to when taking the ponytail holder down. Yay :banana:


 
It sounds very nice Lurkee. Will you take a pic and show us when you get a chance? tia


----------



## faithVA

Lurkee said:


> ^^ oh I wanted the dancing banana smiley.


 
You want to put the word yay between the : : ...


----------



## Lurkee

faithVA said:


> It sounds very nice Lurkee. Will you take a pic and show us when you get a chance? tia



I just took a quick picture. It is messy but you get the idea.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Very cute Lurkee!


----------



## faithVA

Lurkee said:


> I just took a quick picture. It is messy but you get the idea.


 
Very nice. Thank You. Yep, just wanted an idea so when my hair gets long enough to copy


----------



## Lurkee

Thanks guys


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA I was thinking the same thing. I can't wait until my hair is long enough to bun. I get so jealous of all the bunners out there.


----------



## Mjon912

Omg ladies...how do you manage to get through your Reggie and get through your day???
I decided to try a hot oil treatment today which really isn't the problem... I am a sahm to a 17 month old, it's always a struggle to get through my Reggie and keep up with her...how do you ladies that have kids, go to work and/or school find time to dedicate 1-3 hours for hair care...I can't seem to make it work... I just did a hot oil treatment for 2hours when I only meant to do it for 20 mins... It always ends up like this to


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA I was thinking the same thing. I can't wait until my hair is long enough to bun. I get so jealous of all the bunners out there.


 
This would have been a great thread to collect SL to APL natural styles in. hmm, Why didn't I think of that earlier?


----------



## Evolving78

Mjon912 said:


> Omg ladies...how do you manage to get through your Reggie and get through your day???
> I decided to try a hot oil treatment today which really isn't the problem... I am a sahm to a 17 month old, it's always a struggle to get through my Reggie and keep up with her...how do you ladies that have kids, go to work and/or school find time to dedicate 1-3 hours for hair care...I can't seem to make it work... I just did a hot oil treatment for 2hours when I only meant to do it for 20 mins... It always ends up like this to



I did that stuff at night. But i still have that issue now and mine are 4 and 5!  best advice is at night or when hubby is home. I would wake up before them to do my hair too. Do u have a pack and play? That always works!


----------



## Evolving78

My hair didn't turn on me after the protein treatment and the detangling session went well. I had to run a few errands so i gotta roller set later. I guess i could do it now.


----------



## esi.adokowa

Eek! I think I'm just about there. 
What do you ladies think?


----------



## faithVA

esi.adokowa said:


> Eek! I think I'm just about there.
> What do you ladies think?




Eek... You are there.


----------



## Mjon912

esi.adokowa said:


> Eek! I think I'm just about there.
> What do you ladies think?



You look APL to me!!!! Congrats Doll!!!!


----------



## Mjon912

shortdub78 said:


> I did that stuff at night. But i still have that issue now and mine are 4 and 5!  best advice is at night or when hubby is home. I would wake up before them to do my hair too. Do u have a pack and play? That always works!



I tried but the dryer always wakes her up =\... And my hubby likes to spend time with us so nights a no go...she has a pack n play but she's so mobile and independent that she hasn't really used it since she was like 7 months...she was running at 9 mo so um no lol, she doesn't like to be confined to small spaces...this is really a sun up to sun down process that I'm over already

Eta I started around 12:30 this afternoon and it's 7 and in just sitting under the dryer =\


----------



## NikkiQ

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> Eek! I think I'm just about there.
> What do you ladies think?



Yes ma'am you are there!!   

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## esi.adokowa

Obviously I'll still be here for a while longer. I'm going to put in some extension braids tonight. 
Maybe when I take those down, I'll claim apl


----------



## NikkiQ

Did another pull test ladies. I'm creeping there! Pardon the boobies.

View attachment 2012-05-10 18.07.12.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> Obviously I'll still be here for a while longer. I'm going to put in some extension braids tonight.
> Maybe when I take those down, I'll claim apl



I can't wait to see what your hair looks like then!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

Mjon912 said:


> I tried but the dryer always wakes her up =\... And my hubby likes to spend time with us so nights a no go...she has a pack n play but she's so mobile and independent that she hasn't really used it since she was like 7 months...she was running at 9 mo so um no lol, she doesn't like to be confined to small spaces...this is really a sun up to sun down process that I'm over already
> 
> Eta I started around 12:30 this afternoon and it's 7 and in just sitting under the dryer =\



Sounds like u need to ask hubby to give you a few hours one day out of the week.  Thats a fair compromise, since you are making an effort to look nice and  u are saving money.


----------



## Meritamen

esi.adokowa said:


> Eek! I think I'm just about there.
> What do you ladies think?


Looks like full APL. Go ahead and claim it.


----------



## Darenia

Took individual braids out already. PSd for nearly two weeks. Not wonderful, but it's a start.

esi.adokowa Congrats on making APL


----------



## longhairdreaming

esi.adokowa said:


> Eek! I think I'm just about there.
> What do you ladies think?


 
esiadokowa Congrats!


Sitting here with my argan oil hot oil treatment on my hair and watching crochet braid tutorials. Couldn't find the type of braids I wanted yesterday   so I'm going to experiment with straight crochet braids. Still deciding on the type of braid pattern I like best.


----------



## Shelew

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> Eek! I think I'm just about there.
> What do you ladies think?



Looks like you were there an inch ago!! Congrats!!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Lurkee said:


> Hey ladies, I found an easy way to bun. No more ponytail holders for me. I just twist my hair around as though I am doing a bantu-knot and then I use a bobby pin to hold it down. It works so well and now I don't experience the breakage like I use to when taking the ponytail holder down. Yay :banana:



sounds good to me. I've been trying to find a better way to bun that would alleviate breakage.


----------



## Evolving78

TracieBLovely said:


> sounds good to me. I've been trying to find a better way to bun that would alleviate breakage.



TracieBLovely
i posted in your thread on a method similar

Got my rollers in i am sleeping in them tonight.   Flat ironing the roots tomorrow.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

shortdub78 said:


> TracieBLovely
> i posted in your thread on a method similar
> 
> Got my rollers in i am sleeping in them tonight.   Flat ironing the roots tomorrow.



Thanks I saw it  Now I can do it that way


----------



## longhairdreaming

Epic fail! My attempt at crochet braids with kanekalon hair was a disaster! The hair was far too silky and just slipped out ugh! Oh well I decided to give Naptural85's twistout technique a go and if it works I'll just do that but lesson learned. I'm stocking up on hair when I'm stateside this summer. The crappiest part is how much I've had to manipulate my hair...oh well I don't think I did any damage.


----------



## skraprchik

I must be going through a growth spurt because last week I thought I had half an inch left, but last night I could do the pull test on damp hair and it was at APL.   I think it's probably due to increased exercise because I started back at a gym last week.

I think I've decided I will only call myself APL when I'm there with straightened hair. I want it to really look APL, and it doesn't do that when just pulled to the length.  Once I get there I'll probably stay in the thread for the rest of the year and trim to even up the natural layering I have going on.  Next year my focus will be BSL and MBL, I guess.


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Did another pull test ladies. I'm creeping there! Pardon the boobies.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Yes you are. I like you hair color.


----------



## claud-uk

esi.adokowa said:


> Eek! I think I'm just about there.
> What do you ladies think?



I think YES!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Wearing the hair out today and people are acting like I'm a totally different person. Very weird!


----------



## Lurkee

esi.adokowa said:


> Eek! I think I'm just about there.
> What do you ladies think?



esi.adokowa You have reached and passed APL. Are you waiting for BSL to claim APL? Your hair is not pulled so pulled might be close to grazing BSL. 

Congrats


----------



## NikkiQ

I went ahead and updated the list with our latest APL graduate. 

Congrats again to esi.adokowa


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Mjon912 said:


> Omg ladies...how do you manage to get through your Reggie and get through your day???
> I decided to try a hot oil treatment today which really isn't the problem... I am a sahm to a 17 month old, it's always a struggle to get through my Reggie and keep up with her...how do you ladies that have kids, go to work and/or school find time to dedicate 1-3 hours for hair care...I can't seem to make it work... I just did a hot oil treatment for 2hours when I only meant to do it for 20 mins... It always ends up like this to



I am a SAHM as well and I do everything while those kids are napping. So right now im Dc'ing, my 1 yr old is napping and my 4 yr old is watching Yo Gabba Gabba. I can do a lot when the 4 yr old is awake. The baby, not so much.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I went ahead and updated the list with our latest APL graduate.
> 
> Congrats again to esi.adokowa



NikkiQ I am not on the list 

How am I going to ever graduate if I am not registered. Poor me. I promise to take my exams and be a good student and everything.


----------



## AyannaDivine

TracieBLovely said:
			
		

> I am a SAHM as well and I do everything while those kids are napping. So right now im Dc'ing, my 1 yr old is napping and my 4 yr old is watching Yo Gabba Gabba. I can do a lot when the 4 yr old is awake. The baby, not so much.



SAHM here as well! Thank goodness for nap time, its the only time I have to myself. Baby boy is taking his noon nap right now and I'm DCing, doing laundry, cleaning house & posting on LHCF while he's snoozing Lol! My more complicated hair tasks have to be done at night when there's no chance of him waking up. Of course that means less sleep for me but at least I look good


----------



## lamaria211

You guys are lucky my 3yr old does not take naps hes up from 8am to 8pm tearing down the house 
But I Finally made it to Ulta yaaay, I didnt go as crazy as I thought I would I guess I kept thimking about the 70+ unopened bottles I had at home my hubby was more excited than me he kept saying ooh baby I know you want this and I know you want that one (so cute) but anyway.i walked out with
Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment
Macadamia Natural oil hair Mask
Organix Coconut Nourishing Treatment
&	Suave Almond+Sheabutter conditioner


----------



## Seamonster

esi.adokowa    We have another graduate woot woot. 

That is the way I want to make APL, just hair hanging to APL. It will be interesting to find out how long my pull test is at that point. Very nice hair!


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee said:


> @NikkiQ I am not on the list
> 
> How am I going to ever graduate if I am not registered. Poor me. I promise to take my exams and be a good student and everything.


 

Awwww my bad Lurkee!!!! I'm adding you now. I need a  for that one


----------



## lamaria211

Im DCing now with MC, trying to use some of my old stuff up so I can open some new stuff. I cant have more than 4 or 5 products (conditioners) open at once


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> You guys are lucky my 3yr old does not take naps hes up from 8am to 8pm tearing down the house
> But I Finally made it to Ulta yaaay, I didnt go as crazy as I thought I would I guess I kept thimking about the 70+ unopened bottles I had at home my hubby was more excited than me he kept saying ooh baby I know you want this and I know you want that one (so cute) but anyway.i walked out with
> Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment
> Macadamia Natural oil hair Mask
> Organix Coconut Nourishing Treatment
> &    Suave Almond+Sheabutter conditioner


 
What was hubs going crazy over? Maybe he wants to try it out himself lol


----------



## Angela4769

I'm stressing about wash day this week. I normally wash and DC Saturday morning, airdry most of the day, then twist, braid, whatever before I go to bed. But I have to be cute by 2:00 tomorrow, and that is right in the middle of my air dry. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lurkee

Angela4769, maybe you can wash and DC overnight tonight and style when you wake up tomorrow if you plan to use heat. Otherwise, wash, DC and then air dry tomorrow.


----------



## Lurkee

^^ I meant air dry overnight...


----------



## MeowMix

Hi y'all, I've missed a lot not being in this thread.  Pull test, busy ladies and graduates...oh my!  Just checking in


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

1 eoct,final exam type test + 1 AP us history test = STRESS!! which equals random pimples all over my body  ... but got to get out of school early today and hung out with my boo  now i'm home....thinking about a Co-wash with Aussie moist for the length of my hair and Mane-n-tail for my roots.  then.... DC of Olive oil, random conditioners and honey under a heated cap for.... 2 hours. Rinse ...and probably going to do 6 bantu knots. ..JUST got  the hang of those.... 3 weeks ago.

PLUS i was doing a quick length check I am shooting for an early graduation of June/July


----------



## LadyRaider

Dang... I guess I've gained a 1/4 inch since March? 

I won't EVER get to APL!  WAAAAAAAAHHH!


----------



## NikkiQ

LadyRaider said:
			
		

> Dang... I guess I've gained a 1/4 inch since March?
> 
> I won't EVER get to APL!  WAAAAAAAAHHH!



Are you sure it's only 1/4 inch?? I want a recount!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## skraprchik

LadyRaider said:


> Dang... I guess I've gained a 1/4 inch since March?
> 
> I won't EVER get to APL!  WAAAAAAAAHHH!



Did you actually measure it?  All over?  Sometimes different areas have different growth rates.


----------



## LadyRaider

I don't know. I just expect more dramatic results. But I ran out of aphogee 2 minute a while back, so I don't know... maybe I needed protein treatments.  But I also heard that natural hair shouldn't really need protein treatments.


----------



## NikkiQ

LadyRaider said:
			
		

> I don't know. I just expect more dramatic results. But I ran out of aphogee 2 minute a while back, so I don't know... maybe I needed protein treatments.  But I also heard that natural hair shouldn't really need protein treatments.



I'm natural and my hair loves a good protein treatment every few weeks.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

Angela4769 said:


> I'm stressing about wash day this week. I normally wash and DC Saturday morning, airdry most of the day, then twist, braid, whatever before I go to bed. But I have to be cute by 2:00 tomorrow, and that is right in the middle of my air dry. Any suggestions?



Dont go to bed!   wake up at 5am?


----------



## Angela4769

shortdub78 said:


> Dont go to bed!  wake up at 5am?


 
I'm allergic to 5 AM!!! I need my beauty rest!I washed and am about to rinse out my DC in a minute. Can I twist for a twistout while it's that wet, or do I need to wait until morning when it is mostly dry?


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Angela4769 said:


> Gorgeous!!!



oops! wrong person


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

ManiiSweetheart said:


> TheNDofUO Not at all!!
> Here it is!



You look so pretty! You're rocking the head band and heart ring also.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Well, I just finished taking out my braids this week and refreshed my color, did a pre apple vinegar rinse, and an organic orange blossom wash. It's a hand soap but I like the ingredients in it: 
water
coconut oil
olive oil 
natural vegetable glycerin
aloe leaf extract
vitamin E
and essential oils, 

Afterwards, I did and liquid aloe spray on scalp, vitamin E on my ends and coconut concentrate oil with shea butter to seal. Next week i'll be in Senegalese twists. Can't wait.


----------



## claud-uk

Did a light/medium dusting yesterday a.m.  following my emergency protein treatment two days ago due to breakage.  Finished dusting, did a M&S with my spritz and CON Argan Oil Leave-In.  Have been participating in the GHE challenge also, so my hair is really nice and soft, well moisturized.  Don't know if the breakage was due to over-baggying or simply lack of moisture but either way I feel good that I addressed it immediately.


----------



## gvin89

So I only made it 8 weeks in these brides...need a touch up but my braider is away so I'm taking them own and getting more after my BDay next month.

Plan is to clarify, protein treatment, followed by a dc/steam with moisturizing con, 2strand twists updo. I'll post length check pics Monday. 

Happy Mother's Day to all the mommies...let's enjoy our day & our kids.


----------



## NikkiQ

gvin89 said:
			
		

> So I only made it 8 weeks in these brides...need a touch up but my braider is away so I'm taking them own and getting more after my BDay next month.
> 
> Plan is to clarify, protein treatment, followed by a dc/steam with moisturizing con, 2strand twists updo. I'll post length check pics Monday.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the mommies...let's enjoy our day & our kids.



Can't wait to see your pics Monday. Sounds like you got a good plan already laid out for your hair. You gonna be swangin them twists before you pin em up 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Beautifulwildflower said:
			
		

> You look so pretty! You're rocking the head band and heart ring also.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

So I did what I was suppose to do with my hair last night .... Then I remembered I'm going swimming ....FML


----------



## Evolving78

Had a lovely hair day. Now its back in a bun. My next wash day is monday or tues. I think i will only use protein as needed.


----------



## NikkiQ

*insert sad face* I feel so far away!!!! My hair hadn't budged in months 



View attachment 2012-05-12 10.55.17.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> *insert sad face* I feel so far away!!!! My hair hadn't budged in months
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I feel the same way. That's why my hair is in twists at the moment. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## lexxi

Took weave down and will be making 3/4 wig next weave week these are final photos and than one from today on a twist out .


----------



## faithVA

I would cheer you ladies up NikkiQ and pookaloo83 and the rest of the "no movement" ladies, but I'm in that same group  

But we are going to make it. We are going to look up one day and wonder Man, when did that happen?


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

faithVA

Thanks.  I am a card carrying, up-to-date, dues paying member of this club too.  Impatiently waiting for the "when did that happen" day.


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I feel the same way. That's why my hair is in twists at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



I saw your twists Pook. I love em. I wish mine looked like that!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jessicarabbit

checking in. still got my cornrows in, rocking my wig. i got a new gift card for mothers day, im wondering if i should buy a new wig, or some new hair products from oyin, etc. hmmm decisions decisions


----------



## pookaloo83

lexxi said:
			
		

> Took weave down and will be making 3/4 wig next weave week these are final photos and than one from today on a twist out .



That looked like your hair!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

pookaloo83 said:


> I feel the same way. That's why my hair is in twists at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



That makes 3 of us


----------



## Mjon912

TracieBLovely said:


> I am a SAHM as well and I do everything while those kids are napping. So right now im Dc'ing, my 1 yr old is napping and my 4 yr old is watching Yo Gabba Gabba. I can do a lot when the 4 yr old is awake. The baby, not so much.



I wish, you gabby gabba and the fresh beat band keep my mini busy for a ill while but not long, if I'm lucky I can wash and deep condition while she's asleep


----------



## menina

shampooed and deep conditioned today, about to air dry my hair in plaits.
i feel yall on this 'no movement' thing.
i'm convinced it's because i've been slacking with my sealing and dusting.


----------



## NikkiQ

I hate flakey females. My girl has been bugging me for over a month now about having girls night out. I did some fresh Celies so I can rock the natural hair tonight only for get *** to bail on me 2 hours before we're supposed to meet because it's drizzling outside. Ugh!!! 

Rant over

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

I just washed out my Kenra MC then used some SE Megasilk leave in cream. Now air drying in celies


----------



## NaturalfienD

Ladies,
Arg! So I went ahead and did a blow-out on my hair last night- I went out with my home girl and I wanted my 'fro to be large & in charge. So girl, the style was cute for the night but the next day, I noticed that my 4B, fine hair was a little pissed because I disturbed the PS groove. The ends were soooo dry and I could tell that the much appreciated moisture my hair once had was zapped to hades by my Gold 'N' Hot blow dryer (I did use a heat protector, one thing that I did right.)  Today, I  had to baby my ends by misting my hair with water, applying some aloe vera gel, and sealing with oils.  I twisted this junk up and now wearing my conditioning cap cause my hair MUST be moisturized ASAP.  My hubs calls me foil head (lol!!!) when I wear it but I say stix and stones boo ... 
Long and the short of it, I don't think I will blow out my hair EVER (dramatic much? Yes!) ... next time I want big hair, I will do a twist out and fork my hair out from there.  Lesson learned, point goes to 'Sheba Baby' with her finicky self ;(


----------



## NikkiQ

I really want to wash and DC my hair tomorrow, but it's Mother's Day and of course I'll be spending it with family. I see Monday as being my hair pampering day. Might stretch my hair out in a few twists and ATTEMPT to put in some mini twists.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> Arg! So I went ahead and did a blow-out on my hair last night- I went out with my home girl and I wanted my 'fro to be large & in charge. So girl, the style was cute for the night but the next day, I noticed that my 4B, fine hair was a little pissed because I disturbed the PS groove. The ends were soooo dry and I could tell that the much appreciated moisture my hair once had was zapped to hades by my Gold 'N' Hot blow dryer (I did use a heat protector, one thing that I did right.)  Today, I  had to baby my ends by misting my hair with water, applying some aloe vera gel, and sealing with oils.  I twisted this junk up and now wearing my conditioning cap cause my hair MUST be moisturized ASAP.  My hubs calls me foil head (lol!!!) when I wear it but I say stix and stones boo ...
> Long and the short of it, I don't think I will blow out my hair EVER (dramatic much? Yes!) ... next time I want big hair, I will do a twist out and fork my hair out from there.  Lesson learned, point goes to 'Sheba Baby' with her finicky self ;(



Lol girl you are kicks. Are you sure you don't want to blow it out ever??

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## bibs

Checking in. It's been awhile! I've been having some hair drama with a lot of dryness and breakage. I DC'd Tuesday night and put my hair in twists and have been wearing them all week. I'm taking them down tomorrow and will DC again and put another set in Monday. There's been so much going on my hair has taken a real back seat. Time's like these I usually just get a sew-in or put my hair in braids, but I'm not in Atlanta and there aren't many places to get my hair done around here so I'm going to make do with my own skills.


----------



## lamaria211

My hair loves SE megasilk leave in creme I dont no why I have 13 other leave ins


----------



## faithVA

I've been gone all day. I'm afraid to come in here  

Ok' so let me catch up.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Taking out this sew-in that I've had in since the end of March, beginning of April. Gone do a pre-poo/detangle with some EVOO, EVCO & some Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat conditioner. Also gonna do a deep condition with the ORS Replenishing Pak. Was gone leave my sew-in in but decided to celebrate my Mother's Day au natural since it'll be my first one as a natural. I'll post pics of what my hair looks like after the wash and deep condition.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

lamaria211 said:


> My hair loves SE megasilk leave in creme I dont no why I have 13 other leave ins


 

Lol wow 13?? What all do you have? That's quite a stash


----------



## AyannaDivine

Picked up a jar of ORS Hair Mayo from WalGreen's today. I'm hoping a good protein treatment is the resolution to my breakage and ssk.


----------



## Seamonster

LadyRaider said:


> Dang... I guess I've gained a 1/4 inch since March?
> 
> I won't EVER get to APL!  WAAAAAAAAHHH!



Hump, least you are gaining ground; my hair looked shorter on my last length check


----------



## coolsista-paris

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> Arg! So I went ahead and did a blow-out on my hair last night- I went out with my home girl and I wanted my 'fro to be large & in charge. So girl, the style was cute for the night but the next day, I noticed that my 4B, fine hair was a little pissed because I disturbed the PS groove. The ends were soooo dry and I could tell that the much appreciated moisture my hair once had was zapped to hades by my Gold 'N' Hot blow dryer (I did use a heat protector, one thing that I did right.)  Today, I  had to baby my ends by misting my hair with water, applying some aloe vera gel, and sealing with oils.  I twisted this junk up and now wearing my conditioning cap cause my hair MUST be moisturized ASAP.  My hubs calls me foil head (lol!!!) when I wear it but I say stix and stones boo ...
> Long and the short of it, I don't think I will blow out my hair EVER (dramatic much? Yes!) ... next time I want big hair, I will do a twist out and fork my hair out from there.  Lesson learned, point goes to 'Sheba Baby' with her finicky self ;(






			
				NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> Arg! So I went ahead and did a blow-out on my hair last night- I went out with my home girl and I wanted my 'fro to be large & in charge. So girl, the style was cute for the night but the next day, I noticed that my 4B, fine hair was a little pissed because I disturbed the PS groove. The ends were soooo dry and I could tell that the much appreciated moisture my hair once had was zapped to hades by my Gold 'N' Hot blow dryer (I did use a heat protector, one thing that I did right.)  Today, I  had to baby my ends by misting my hair with water, applying some aloe vera gel, and sealing with oils.  I twisted this junk up and now wearing my conditioning cap cause my hair MUST be moisturized ASAP.  My hubs calls me foil head (lol!!!) when I wear it but I say stix and stones boo ...
> Long and the short of it, I don't think I will blow out my hair EVER (dramatic much? Yes!) ... next time I want big hair, I will do a twist out and fork my hair out from there.  Lesson learned, point goes to 'Sheba Baby' with her finicky self ;(



how did you blow dry? i also have 4b fine hair. uh so easy to break! when i blow dry use tension method. right after doing each section i add some s curl lite gel. then twists that section and tuck it or clip it. when everything is done stay with your twists (6 big ones or 8 was enough)for like an hour.  my hair was soft and moosturized all day. try it out you never know it might work for you.


----------



## gforceroy

faithVA said:
			
		

> I would cheer you ladies up NikkiQ and pookaloo83 and the rest of the "no movement" ladies, but I'm in that same group
> 
> But we are going to make it. We are going to look up one day and wonder Man, when did that happen?



faithVA NikkiQ pookaloo83 I am in the no movement group as well. I'm staying strong though. PSing 24/7! YUP.


----------



## coolsista-paris

hi again ladies !!!! its been long (i.had to renew my subscription that was over).

how is everyone doing? im in conrows under braids as.usual. i tried a shampoo this week.it kept my hair soft without me having to pre poo with oil. wow that is great. maybe cause it has no silicons ...no paraben and i didnt find any laureth sulfate  whatever its called lol.
my hair was clean and soft. not stripped like others do. 
+ it has a function against hard water.

garnier fructis :


View attachment 149541


----------



## pookaloo83

In twists. I put a banana clip in today. Thinking about staying in twists until July 1st. With 1-2 out days a week. We'll see.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> In twists. I put a banana clip in today. Thinking about staying in twists until July 1st. With 1-2 out days a week. We'll see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Pook I need you to give me your tips on getting your twists to hang serious hang time. My hair is a wee bit shorter than yours and once the twists are done...they shrink up like CRAZY! 

Happy Mother's Day ladies!! Remember you are truly appreciated 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Mothers' Day to all you Moms! Have a great one!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Had a dream that I blew out my hair and it was at MBL erplexed .... my hair was so beautiful.... that dream gave me hope and i can't wait!!


----------



## lamaria211

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Lol wow 13?? What all do you have? That's quite a stash



Um lets see I have
Macadamia natural oil nourishing leave in
Giovanni Brazilian Keratin&Argan oil leave in & styling elixir
Silk Elements megasilk leave in creme
Kinky Curly Knot today x2
As I Am leave in conditioner
Curls Curl creme brule
Kerastase Oleo-Relax Slim creme
Nairobi Soft finishing leave in
Salerm 21
Garnier Fructis sleek n shine intensly smooth leave in cream
Aveeno Nourish leave in treatment
Tresemme Split Remedy leave in
Herbal essence long term relationship leave in
Aphogee ProVitamin leave in
Giovanni direct leave in
Aphogee green tea &keratin restructurizer
Crece Pelo Natural Phitoterapeutic leave in
Bioluxe Miracle Leave in Serum
Cream of nature nourishing leave in conditioner
Silicon mix leave in


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Um lets see I have
> Macadamia natural oil nourishing leave in
> Giovanni Brazilian Keratin&Argan oil leave in & styling elixir
> Silk Elements megasilk leave in creme
> Kinky Curly Knot today x2
> As I Am leave in conditioner
> Curls Curl creme brule
> Kerastase Oleo-Relax Slim creme
> Nairobi Soft finishing leave in
> Salerm 21
> Garnier Fructis sleek n shine intensly smooth leave in cream
> Aveeno Nourish leave in treatment
> Tresemme Split Remedy leave in
> Herbal essence long term relationship leave in
> Aphogee ProVitamin leave in
> Giovanni direct leave in
> Aphogee green tea &keratin restructurizer
> Crece Pelo Natural Phitoterapeutic leave in
> Bioluxe Miracle Leave in Serum
> Cream of nature nourishing leave in conditioner
> Silicon mix leave in



I'll take the Giovanni,KCKT,Garnier, and HE por favor. Gracias! Lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

Wow I guess I got just a few more than I thought


----------



## Saga

*Current hair length: *Layered APL
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural
*APL goal month:* August
*Current Reggie and styling choices:*While out of Protective Style: Wash hair once a week. Pre-poo with oil and twist hair. Wash in twists. DC one week, protein treatment the next. Air dry in braids OR Blow dry with the tension method. Moisturize and seal as needed.

While in Protective Style: Wash once a week. Infusium 23 leave in and African Royale braids spray in the morning, GHE w/ sulfur oil at night. DC every 2 weeks.
Protective style of Choice: Box Braids, Twists w/extensions, Chunky Braids.
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?:* Consistent vitamins, Drinking more water, sulfur oil & (hopefully) Exercising
*Post a beginning picture:*


----------



## Lurkee

Had a lazy weekend, no wash day this weekend. I just put flexi rods in my week old straightened hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

DanceOnTheSkylines said:
			
		

> Current hair length: Layered APL
> Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
> APL goal month: August
> Current Reggie and styling choices:While out of Protective Style: Wash hair once a week. Pre-poo with oil and twist hair. Wash in twists. DC one week, protein treatment the next. Air dry in braids OR Blow dry with the tension method. Moisturize and seal as needed.
> 
> While in Protective Style: Wash once a week. Infusium 23 leave in and African Royale braids spray in the morning, GHE w/ sulfur oil at night. DC every 2 weeks.
> Protective style of Choice: Box Braids, Twists w/extensions, Chunky Braids.
> What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: Consistent vitamins, Drinking more water, sulfur oil & (hopefully) Exercising
> Post a beginning picture:



Soooo....exactly why do you want to join the APL challenge when you're already there? Want to grow out your layers?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

just bunning it for today! happy mommy's day!


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Pook I need you to give me your tips on getting your twists to hang serious hang time. My hair is a wee bit shorter than yours and once the twists are done...they shrink up like CRAZY!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day ladies!! Remember you are truly appreciated
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I do them on dry stretched out hair. Too much shrinkage when it's done wet. When I develop shrinkage like from humidity, I hold the twists taut then run a warm blow dryer up and down the twists. But I usually dont have to do that unless I washed in them.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

I want to  try a BKT


----------



## KaramelKutie803

lamaria211 said:


> Um lets see I have
> Macadamia natural oil nourishing leave in
> Giovanni Brazilian Keratin&Argan oil leave in & styling elixir
> Silk Elements megasilk leave in creme
> Kinky Curly Knot today x2
> As I Am leave in conditioner
> Curls Curl creme brule
> Kerastase Oleo-Relax Slim creme
> Nairobi Soft finishing leave in
> Salerm 21
> Garnier Fructis sleek n shine intensly smooth leave in cream
> Aveeno Nourish leave in treatment
> Tresemme Split Remedy leave in
> Herbal essence long term relationship leave in
> Aphogee ProVitamin leave in
> Giovanni direct leave in
> Aphogee green tea &keratin restructurizer
> Crece Pelo Natural Phitoterapeutic leave in
> Bioluxe Miracle Leave in Serum
> Cream of nature nourishing leave in conditioner
> Silicon mix leave in


 
I need to come raid your stash lol.


----------



## lamaria211

Happy mothers day ladies
Im gonna go buy a BKT on tuesday ; I think


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I do them on dry stretched out hair. Too much shrinkage when it's done wet. When I develop shrinkage like from humidity, I hold the twists taut then run a warm blow dryer up and down the twists. But I usually dont have to do that unless I washed in them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



What products do you use to do them?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Not the best pic, but this was my style today. Inspired by a look Pook did a little while ago.

View attachment 2012-05-13 13.59.08.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> What products do you use to do them?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I used qhemets burdock root cream this time. Other times it's their twist butter.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Not the best pic, but this was my style today. Inspired by a look Pook did a little while ago.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I like this! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Not the best pic, but this was my style today. Inspired by a look Pook did a little while ago.
> 
> View attachment 149605
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
That's really cute.


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies! I'll probably wear it like this again tomorrow so I'll be sure to take a better picture to share. The family seemed to really like it too.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jessicarabbit

Happy Mothers day everyone! checking in, doing a mini DC/rinse with just aloe vera juice under a plastic cap.


----------



## Saga

Gonna wash my twists tonight. Hoping it wont take too long to dry, don't wanna be going to sleep late.


----------



## Seamonster

Here is my mother's day hairstyle


----------



## lamaria211

I flat ironed tonight for no reason at all


----------



## Seamonster

lamaria211 looks nice, I was trying to see if you made APL, but couldn't see your AP's.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Not the best pic, but this was my style today. Inspired by a look Pook did a little while ago.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



So pretty! That colour really suits you.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Ugh I think I've had another set back. Took my sew-in out and there was soooo much shed hair/breakage. I stretched my hair in the back on both sides and it's a lil shorter than the last check in which means some of my hair broke off. I think I'm gone leave the sew-ins and braids alone for awhile. I never had a problem with them before when I was relaxed but I guess until I learn how to take better care of my natural hair with them I need to hold off on them. I'm soo discouraged right now. I did a protein condition with ORS Replenshing Pak to help strenghten my hair back up some. Now I need to figure out a regimen to get it back healthy and recover from this. ::


----------



## longhairdreaming

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Ugh I think I've had another set back. Took my sew-in out and there was soooo much shed hair/breakage. I stretched my hair in the back on both sides and it's a lil shorter than the last check in which means some of my hair broke off. I think I'm gone leave the sew-ins and braids alone for awhile. I never had a problem with them before when I was relaxed but I guess until I learn how to take better care of my natural hair with them I need to hold off on them. I'm soo discouraged right now. I did a protein condition with ORS Replenshing Pak to help strenghten my hair back up some. Now I need to figure out a regimen to get it back healthy and recover from this. ::


 
Sorry to hear about your setback It'll get better soon.


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair today. I spritzed my hair with water and then put some grapeseed oil in. then my banana clip.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

That style was just no cooperating with me this morning so I threw the hair up in a puff.


----------



## claud-uk

AyannaDivine said:


> Picked up a jar of ORS Hair Mayo from WalGreen's today. I'm hoping a good protein treatment is the resolution to my breakage and ssk.



I did a light protein mask mixed with an egg white last week Sunday, then for the next 4-5 days I've been using C.O.N. Argan Oil Leave-in Con (the one that you shake before using) mixed with Amla Oil on my ends - the breakage I had last week is now a distant memory... I picked this up off the HL Challenge board.


----------



## lamaria211

Seamonster said:
			
		

> lamaria211 looks nice, I was trying to see if you made APL, but couldn't see your AP's.



Not there yet but im optomistic about making it this year


----------



## NikkiQ

^^That's right lamaria211! Stay positive. You'll be there soon. You look pretty darn close from that picture.

SN: I'm in a funk. I think I need to wash my hair. I have SO much on my mind. Feels like the world is on my shoulders. I hate this.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

delete comment


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ> Hugs<


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Thanks bajandoc86


----------



## PinkSunshine77

No one ever responds or acknowledges anything I post in this challenge. I'm feeling a bit invisible. I don't even know why I bother to continually comment. In fact, remove me from this challenge if I was added. I'll find another challenge somewhere else.


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> Lol girl you are kicks. Are you sure you don't want to blow it out ever??
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
NikkiQ~ I was extra in that post, wasn't I?  But girl, I am too serious about the blow out. My ends just felt weird to me- I was expecting to have supple hair/ends because I have been PSing so long and keeping my hair moisturized. When I was going through my hair, I had some breakage and stuff ... looked on the bathroom walls and saw pieces of my hair stuck from my blow drying it. It's all good though ... maybe I will consider blowing it out sometime later this year, like NYE ... 



coolsista-paris said:


> how did you blow dry? i also have 4b fine hair. uh so easy to break! when i blow dry use tension method. right after doing each section i add some s curl lite gel. then twists that section and tuck it or clip it. when everything is done stay with your twists (6 big ones or 8 was enough)for like an hour. my hair was soft and moosturized all day. try it out you never know it might work for you.


 
coolsista-paris ~ I use the tension method as well, I learned the hard way that the comb attachments are just murder to my hair. I have never tried your approach though, I usually apply a heat protecting product to my hair (damp), do the tension method in sections (medium heat), and then pick/shape my hair when it is all done. Does the scurl gel make your hair revert a little? I am wondering if the moisture in the product would make my hair shrink. Nonetheless, it is definitely worth a try ... maybe I can give it a whirl during our very last reveal. Yeah Buddy


----------



## esi.adokowa

TracieBLovely said:
			
		

> No one ever responds or acknowledges anything I post in this challenge. I'm feeling a bit invisible. I don't even know why I bother to continually comment. In fact, remove me from this challenge if I was added. I'll find another challenge somewhere else.



I don't think anyone meant to slight you intentionally! Give us another chance? I feel like this is one of the most inclusive, active, and friendly challenges on LHCF. 

But, part of being so active means that there are a lot of comments being posted every day. It can be hard to keep up!


----------



## pookaloo83

TracieBLovely said:
			
		

> No one ever responds or acknowledges anything I post in this challenge. I'm feeling a bit invisible. I don't even know why I bother to continually comment. In fact, remove me from this challenge if I was added. I'll find another challenge somewhere else.



Whoa. I've never even seen you post. But I don't check in as often as them other girls. TracieBLovely don't leave!!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> But, part of being so active means that there are a lot of comments being posted every day. It can be hard to keep up!



I think this is what it is.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD

TracieBLovely said:


> No one ever responds or acknowledges anything I post in this challenge. I'm feeling a bit invisible. I don't even know why I bother to continually comment. In fact, remove me from this challenge if I was added. I'll find another challenge somewhere else.


 
.
.
.
TracieBLovely ~ I am sorry that you are not feeling acknowledged- I will speak for myself that you're not being ignored intentionally.  To be honest, I don't recall seeing your name show up often in this thread.  I read all of the posts in here but I only have dialogue with few- not because the other posts/people are not important but because I do not have anything specific to comment on in relation to their post.  If you are looking for more interaction, what I began doing is posing questions, asking for advice, etc.  If your primary comments are what you have done or will do to your hair-that is presented in a very brief fashion then it might be difficult to get a conversation rolling with others.  I am hopeful that you decide to stay involved in this thread and that you are able to build conversations from your posts but if you feel that your needs are not being met, then I am hopeful that you find the interactive thread that will suit your needs.  I wish you the very best either way!! <3


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> SN: I'm in a funk. I think I need to wash my hair. I have SO much on my mind. Feels like the world is on my shoulders. I hate this.


 

NikkiQ ~ I am sorry that you are feeling overwhelmed sweets!! I bet it has everything to do with this pending move, living in a different part of the world, etc. I am sending you peace and positive energy girlfriend- P.R. ain't got nothing on you boo. <3


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> SN: I'm in a funk. I think I need to wash my hair. I have SO much on my mind. Feels like the world is on my shoulders. I hate this.


 

NikkiQ ~ I am sorry that you are feeling overwhelmed sweets!! I bet it has everything to do with this pending move, living in a different part of the world, etc. I am sending you peace and positive energy girlfriend- P.R. ain't got nothing on you boo. <3


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
i hope you feel better.

KaramelKutie803 i'm sorry about your setback.  things will turn around soon.  was your hair braided tightly or was the thread too tight, cutting into your hair?

TraciBLovely
stop it!


----------



## NikkiQ

TracieBLovely said:


> No one ever responds or acknowledges anything I post in this challenge. I'm feeling a bit invisible. I don't even know why I bother to continually comment. In fact, remove me from this challenge if I was added. I'll find another challenge somewhere else.


 
I think that's a bit much considering that I've thanked every post you've put in here. But if that's what you want...I'm not one to stop you.


----------



## faithVA

TracieBLovely, girl I know how you feel. I used to feel that way. People would just look over my post. That's why I create my own challenges so people have to talk to me. (I am being serious).

But sorry you are feeling slighted. I had every intention of getting back to your post, but Monday's can be rough and still trying to my head on straight. 

Maybe you are just having a bad Monday as well? If so, please hang around. Just think, lots of folk know you now


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I think that's a bit much considering that I've thanked every post you've put in here. But if that's what you want...I'm not one to stop you.



Thanking and answering are 2 different things. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

Between that post and this man on the phone getting loud with me because I want to know if my mom has health coverage in his area, I am wired and fired up  That man was so loud, WTH. When the lady transfered me over, he didn't even say hello, he just got loud about something. I was just holding the phone looking at it  Lawd, he must be having a bad day too. God really has a sense of humor. I should have gone Madea on his ... but Imma need another cup of coffee for all that.


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay. Well whatever the issue is, if I didn't make it any better then I apologize as the challenge creator. I have a lot on my plate right now and responding to every single comment in here is a bit much for me to do. Especially since when I'm not at my work comp, I have to do everything via phone.

Have a nice day ladies. I'm taking a step back from all this for a while.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ don't go  

You don't have to answer every post but maybe come and say hello once in a while. You and faithVA do such a great job. I always come back to my posts and see both your thanks and it makes me happy. I lurk everywhere else but I most post here. 

Here is my default location. Random thoughts, questions and all. 

TracieBLovely, like others said, if you post a random thought, you might not get replies to them but it is still fun here. We are all here to encourage each other on our HHJ especially for us ladies in the abyss between full SL and full APL. Come back. No more sulking


----------



## Lurkee

lamaria211 said:


> I flat ironed tonight for no reason at all



lamaria211, I really like the way your hair frames your face. 

Are you sure you are not grazing APL if you pull?


----------



## faithVA

Lurkee said:


> @NikkiQ don't go
> 
> You don't have to answer every post but maybe come and say hello once in a while. You and @faithVA do such a great job. I always come back to my posts and see both your thanks and it makes me happy. I lurk everywhere else but I most post here.
> 
> Here is my default location. Random thoughts, questions and all.
> 
> @TracieBLovely, like others said, if you post a random thought, you might not get replies to them but it is still fun here. We are all here to encourage each other on our HHJ especially for us ladies in the abyss between full SL and full APL. Come back. No more sulking


 
NikkiQ, isn't going anywhere Lurkee. Don't worry. She's just having a crazy Monday herself and needs a breather.

I swear it takes a whole lot not to let the first thought just come rolling out on the page  Whew, I would have been banned looooong ago. Ok, yay, that's a tangent. 

NikkiQ, holds it down. But I have to give it to all the ladies that post on the regular. You really make the thread pop and keep it alive. And those that don't post as often, we love y'all too because you add the change and  new posts that keep the thread fresh. And sometimes we trade places between posting often and then only once in a while. It takes everyone to make it work. And with the number of pages I would say its working.

Ok, enough cornball soapbox for me.


----------



## faithVA

oooh and sometimes I don't respond because I don't have my glasses on  I can see the words but I can't see the pictures sometimes. So lamaria211 and others, I am sure your hair is fabulous, but until I go put my reading glasses on I can't comment on your post


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> Between that post and this man on the phone getting loud with me because I want to know if my mom has health coverage in his area, I am wired and fired up  That man was so loud, WTH. When the lady transfered me over, he didn't even say hello, he just got loud about something. I was just holding the phone looking at it  Lawd, he must be having a bad day too. God really has a sense of humor. I should have gone Madea on his ... but Imma need another cup of coffee for all that.




bad day it is!  i ate two different types of cheesecake and now my tummy is hurting so bad! i hope with all of his dang yellin, you got the info you needed.  i need to lay down but my rugrats will be here soon.  i wish they would come in and want to take a nap with mommy. i am going to pray about that!


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> NikkiQ, isn't going anywhere Lurkee. Don't worry. She's just having a crazy Monday herself and needs a breather.
> 
> I swear it takes a whole lot not to let the first thought just come rolling out on the page  Whew, I would have been banned looooong ago. Ok, yay, that's a tangent.
> 
> NikkiQ, holds it down. But I have to give it to all the ladies that post on the regular. You really make the thread pop and keep it alive. And those that don't post as often, we love y'all too because you add the change and  new posts that keep the thread fresh. And sometimes we trade places between posting often and then only once in a while. It takes everyone to make it work. And with the number of pages I would say its working.
> 
> Ok, enough cornball soapbox for me.



i just got a new laptop! my ex hubby bought it for me for mother's day!  bless his heart!  i have a tablet and i hate posting on that thing.  and my old netbook power cord was not staying in properly to charge my battery, so sometimes i would have to hold it in there.  but every time she posted, i commented, so i don't feel bad.  i am naturally a lurker/thanker.


----------



## The Princess

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> bad day it is!  i ate two different types of cheesecake and now my tummy is hurting so bad! i hope with all of his dang yellin, you got the info you needed.  i need to lay down but my rugrats will be here soon.  i wish they would come in and want to take a nap with mommy. i am going to pray about that!



What kind of cheesecake? I just had strawberry cheesecake Saturday, boy it soothe my soul.


----------



## Evolving78

The Princess said:


> What kind of cheesecake? I just had strawberry cheesecake Saturday, boy it soothe my soul.



turtle and then strawberry.  i had dinner at the cheesecake factory yesterday.


----------



## The Princess

faithVA said:
			
		

> NikkiQ, isn't going anywhere Lurkee. Don't worry. She's just having a crazy Monday herself and needs a breather.
> 
> I swear it takes a whole lot not to let the first thought just come rolling out on the page  Whew, I would have been banned looooong ago. Ok, yay, that's a tangent.
> 
> NikkiQ, holds it down. But I have to give it to all the ladies that post on the regular. You really make the thread pop and keep it alive. And those that don't post as often, we love y'all too because you add the change and  new posts that keep the thread fresh. And sometimes we trade places between posting often and then only once in a while. It takes everyone to make it work. And with the number of pages I would say its working.
> 
> Ok, enough cornball soapbox for me.



You summed it up. We all have our high/low optempo when posting and replying back.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I've got an exam tomorrow.... Noooo.... My hair has been suffering because it. Well I'll dc if a want to


----------



## Evolving78

i just washed my hair with CON argan oil shampoo.  this stuff is amazing!  you could detangle your hair afterwards!  i am dc'ing now.  i am thinking about finding a shampoo and dc for fine hair when my hair fully recovers.  the last set i liked was from Nioxin. i am not looking for volume though.  i want something that will not allow my strands to mingling.  they do that when they are weighed down with product.


----------



## Evolving78

TheNDofUO said:


> I've got an exam tomorrow.... Noooo.... My hair has been suffering because it. Well I'll dc if a want to



can you dc and study?  washing and dc'ing is so soothing.


----------



## jessicarabbit

shortdub78 said:


> washing and dc'ing is so soothing.


 it really is. i look foward to my wash days (or hair days as my bf calls it )


----------



## Angela4769

TracieBLovely said:


> No one ever responds or acknowledges anything I post in this challenge. I'm feeling a bit invisible. I don't even know why I bother to continually comment. In fact, remove me from this challenge if I was added. I'll find another challenge somewhere else.


 
So sorry that you feel that way. I only recently joined, and it's all so overwhelming for me. I will try to make a more conscious effort to acknowledge your posts in the future for whatever it's worth. I am new to the whole HHJ world, so I don't know how much help I can be. Please know that even if not everybody is commenting, you might be an inspiration to others...just as I'm sure that others inspire you...even the ones that you don't make a comment to. Stop tripping...we aren't letting you go anywhere.  Group hug!  eace_sm::luv2:


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ said:


> Okay. Well whatever the issue is, if I didn't make it any better then I apologize as the challenge creator. I have a lot on my plate right now and responding to every single comment in here is a bit much for me to do. Especially since when I'm not at my work comp, I have to do everything via phone.
> 
> Have a nice day ladies. I'm taking a step back from all this for a while.


 
There YOU go. :realitycheck: I was counting on you to stick to your guns. I am sorry that Tracie feels the way she does, but IMO you haven't done anything wrong. You are doing a wonderful job, and even though you don't have an answer for each individual post, I feel well supported. Don't let one person's hurt feelings cause all of us to suffer. Please don't leave us hanging.


----------



## Evolving78

i have to remember that protein is not my friend.  my hair feels a little different since i did a protein treatment last week.  i am just going to give all of my protein products to my mother.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> NikkiQ~ I was extra in that post, wasn't I?  But girl, I am too serious about the blow out. My ends just felt weird to me- I was expecting to have supple hair/ends because I have been PSing so long and keeping my hair moisturized. When I was going through my hair, I had some breakage and stuff ... looked on the bathroom walls and saw pieces of my hair stuck from my blow drying it. It's all good though ... maybe I will consider blowing it out sometime later this year, like NYE ...
> 
> coolsista-paris ~ I use the tension method as well, I learned the hard way that the comb attachments are just murder to my hair. I have never tried your approach though, I usually apply a heat protecting product to my hair (damp), do the tension method in sections (medium heat), and then pick/shape my hair when it is all done. Does the scurl gel make your hair revert a little? I am wondering if the moisture in the product would make my hair shrink. Nonetheless, it is definitely worth a try ... maybe I can give it a whirl during our very last reveal. Yeah Buddy



i forgot to mention that before blow drying i also put heat serum. anyway after s curl it doesnt really revert. it is less straight but actually the same length. i dont want it bone straight anyway.

this is how it turns out this is in january or feb.)




you can jump around the place to shake the hair qnd make it bigger if you want.


----------



## NaturalfienD

coolsista-paris said:


> i forgot to mention that before blow drying i also put heat serum. anyway after s curl it doesnt really revert. it is less straight but actually the same length. i dont want it bone straight anyway.
> 
> this is how it turns out this is in january or feb.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 149735
> 
> you can jump around the place to shake the hair qnd make it bigger if you want.


 
Girl, I am taking that regimen!  Your hair was too dope ... okay, maybe I can give the blow out one more try.  When it comes out well coolsista-paris, I will definitely let you know.  Thank you boonop


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ ~ girlfriend, take your breather but you best be back in a smoove 24  ... I appreciate the effort that you and faithVA put in to thanking ALL of the posts-regardless if you comment or not.  I am participating in two other challenges and no one hits the thanks button in those joints, so if it means anything ... momma's happy.  
.
.
.
YEAH BUDDY!!


----------



## newnyer

Hey boos!  Just wanted to stop in & say I MISS YA'LL! I don't think I have even posted in the BSL challenge yet. Lol Feels like I'm cheating &, dare I say it, a tad bald in there. Haha! Okay...I'll mosey on outta here...but it's so great seeing the progress!
Smooches.

*me and u must neva part....*


----------



## livinthevida

Hi Ladieeeeeeees! I have returned from a GREAT WEEKEND with family! I need to jump back quite a few pages and catch up with everyone here!!! 

To all the Amazing Moms here @ LHCF I hope you all enjoyed a Wonderful Mother's Day!


----------



## Evolving78

oh i was suppose to do my coffee rinse.  i will rinse my hair tomorrow.  i don't feel like rinsing this conditioner out.  i take the plastic cap off and finger detangled.  now i have my scarf on.  i will rinse and roller set tomorrow.


----------



## diadall

newnyer said:
			
		

> Hey boos!  Just wanted to stop in & say I MISS YA'LL! I don't think I have even posted in the BSL challenge yet. Lol Feels like I'm cheating &, dare I say it, a tad bald in there. Haha! Okay...I'll mosey on outta here...but it's so great seeing the progress!
> Smooches.
> 
> *me and u must neva part....*



We dont take kindly to your kind round these parts cowboy.

Jk... I hope to be there this summer.


----------



## livinthevida

SimJam said:


> Finally some progress, more so on the left than the right


Nice growth @SimJam! Is that your go to daily style in these pictures? or do you have other hair styles you wear to reach APL?



esi.adokowa said:


> i've been wearing my hair in twists like these.
> i find i'm less active on the boards when i'm in a long-term protective style.
> otherwise, the temptation is too great to just take them out haha.
> 
> will flatiron tonight!


WOW! @esi.adokowa! How long did it take you to do this style? Plus what is curled at the end of your hair with the bobby pins?


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> ::Checking In::
> 
> I am going to hang out with my home girl tomorrow evening and really considering wearing my hair blown out. :eyebrows2 She thinks that I should rock my u-part wig but I see myself everyday in this joint and I would like to have a different hairstyle since I am going out (the beauty of natural hair ... POW! )  The only thing that has me second guessing myself is the amount of time it takes to blow my hair out (in the tune of 1.5 hours) and the fact that I have somewhere to be early Saturday and I KNOW my hair is going to be hella lopsided, looking something like a hot mess (the beauty of natural hair ... boom! )  I am hopeful that I am able to pin my hair up into a descent style for Saturday if I decide to blow it out on Friday ... please send me good hair vibes ladies.


NaturalfienD we hope all of these good vibes worked on your hair this weekend 



Lurkee said:


> I just took a quick picture. It is messy but you get the idea.


Very pretty bun Lurkee! This makes me think of banana clipping my hair with this one here from Sally Beauty. I still wear my roller setting out but lately I've been feeling like I need to go back to the 80's and clip all this hair up! 



esi.adokowa said:


> Eek! I think I'm just about there.
> What do you ladies think?


Congratulations esi.adokowa!!!! I really like how your hair is not overly done with a flat iron. You can tell in the picture how your hair falls naturally and still has body at APL!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> *insert sad face* I feel so far away!!!! My hair hadn't budged in months
> View attachment 149445
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


@NikkiQ and all the ladies no worries we'll reach APL this year! When we do we'll be whipping our hair  right to BSL!



lexxi said:


> Took weave down and will be making 3/4 wig next weave week these are final photos and than one from today on a twist out


Nice color @lexxi! These all look like your natural hair! How do you wear your hair under the weave?


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> In twists. I put a banana clip in today. Thinking about staying in twists until July 1st. With 1-2 out days a week. We'll see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


LOL pookaloo83! I was just thinking of putting a banana clip to hold this hair! I like your style 



DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> *Current hair length: *Layered APL
> *Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural
> *APL goal month:* August
> *Current Reggie and styling choices:*While out of Protective Style: Wash hair once a week. Pre-poo with oil and twist hair. Wash in twists. DC one week, protein treatment the next. Air dry in braids OR Blow dry with the tension method. Moisturize and seal as needed.
> 
> While in Protective Style: Wash once a week. Infusium 23 leave in and African Royale braids spray in the morning, GHE w/ sulfur oil at night. DC every 2 weeks.
> Protective style of Choice: Box Braids, Twists w/extensions, Chunky Braids.
> *What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?:* Consistent vitamins, Drinking more water, sulfur oil & (hopefully) Exercising
> *Post a beginning picture:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


DanceOnTheSkylines it looks like you are past APL in the first picture! with a longer strand then just about APL with a shorter strand in the second one  I know how this is as the hair in my front is just past chin length too! 

Are you aiming to have all your hair grow even to APL? I AM!


----------



## livinthevida

WOW Ladies!!! Great pics everywhere and I still have 4 pages to go!!! 



NikkiQ said:


> Not the best pic, but this was my style today. Inspired by a look Pook did a little while ago.
> 
> View attachment 149605
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


Great color and waves @NikkiQ! How did you pin your hair? 



Seamonster said:


> Here is my mother's day hairstyle


@Seamonster your hair looks really healthy and thick here! 



lamaria211 said:


> I flat ironed tonight for no reason at all
> 
> View attachment 149663
> 
> View attachment 149665


@lamaria211 I think you have passed SL? were you SL before? It seems you have growth compared to before!


----------



## pookaloo83

Not feeling this color anymore. Thinking about dying again! Ugh!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> ^^That's right @lamaria211! Stay positive. You'll be there soon. You look pretty darn close from that picture.
> 
> SN: I'm in a funk. I think I need to wash my hair. I have SO much on my mind. Feels like the world is on my shoulders. I hate this.


NikkiQ you are right! Stay positive! :wink2: I hope this rose helps you feel better! :Rose:



TracieBLovely said:


> No one ever responds or acknowledges anything I post in this challenge. I'm feeling a bit invisible. I don't even know why I bother to continually comment. In fact, remove me from this challenge if I was added. I'll find another challenge somewhere else.


TracieBLovely don't go! Definitely not intentional I just returned from a weekend trip and am still going through all the pages in this thread! Not all the ladies have the time to do this and sometimes neither I, yet I try to jump in and check in when I can.

Give us all a chance we see you and read your posts even though we may not always have the time to respond


----------



## livinthevida

shortdub78 said:


> i just got a new laptop! my ex hubby bought it for me for mother's day!  bless his heart!  i have a tablet and i hate posting on that thing.  and my old netbook power cord was not staying in properly to charge my battery, so sometimes i would have to hold it in there.  but every time she posted, i commented, so i don't feel bad.  i am naturally a lurker/thanker.


LOL @shortdub78! My aunt has a new ipad and she loves that thing! With all the pictures this weekend we passed it around like it was dessert 



TheNDofUO said:


> I've got an exam tomorrow.... Noooo.... My hair has been suffering because it. Well I'll dc if a want to


Good luck on that exam @TheNDofUO!



Angela4769 said:


> There YOU go. :realitycheck: I was counting on you to stick to your guns. I am sorry that Tracie feels the way she does, but IMO you haven't done anything wrong. You are doing a wonderful job, and even though you don't have an answer for each individual post, I feel well supported. Don't let one person's hurt feelings cause all of us to suffer. Please don't leave us hanging.


@NikkiQ I second @Angela4769 you and @faithVA are doing a great job moderating this thread. @faithVA is right you are going nowhere so please come back ----> BIG SMILE <----- 



coolsista-paris said:


> i forgot to mention that before blow drying i also put heat serum. anyway after s curl it doesnt really revert. it is less straight but actually the same length. i dont want it bone straight anyway.
> 
> this is how it turns out this is in january or feb.)
> 
> View attachment 149735
> 
> you can jump around the place to shake the hair qnd make it bigger if you want.


Very nice layers @coolsista-paris! Your hair is nice and full in this picture what heat serum did you put in?


----------



## longhairdreaming

So after many, many failed hairstyle attmepts(including Naptural85's twistout-it just looked rediculous on me ugh) over the past few days I've decided to go with the quckweave wig I made the other day. I going to do a wash and dc when I get back from work today, rebraid my hair and sew it on for the next 5 days.


TracieBLovely I think when you're more active, responses will pick-up...I know that worked for me.
NikkiQ faithVA you two do a great job on here, keep it up!


----------



## livinthevida

THANK GOODNESS finally I am all caught up in here! 

I think I'll go pass out now


----------



## Saga

Livinthevia lol yes, I want the majority of my hair to reach APL before I start persuing BSL (or BSB). I dont like the choppy layeres in my hair at this legnth because it makes styles like braid outs look super awkward and anorexic. I want a more thick, more easily stretched APL by the time im done with these twists w/ extensions in july. Then I'll start to aspire for BSL.


----------



## Phaer

Am I wrong to want to say deuces? Look.  a thanks is a response for me. It let me know that you've read my ramblings and agree or acknowledge my pov even if you can't help. I keep checking for my thanks. 

And thanks all.


----------



## faithVA

coolsista-paris said:


> i forgot to mention that before blow drying i also put heat serum. anyway after s curl it doesnt really revert. it is less straight but actually the same length. i dont want it bone straight anyway.
> 
> this is how it turns out this is in january or feb.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 149735
> 
> you can jump around the place to shake the hair qnd make it bigger if you want.


 
That's cute. Looks like you could just bump the ends and have a hairy style.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=312225 said:
			
		

> newnyer[/USER];15938165]Hey boos! Just wanted to stop in & say I MISS YA'LL! I don't think I have even posted in the BSL challenge yet. Lol Feels like I'm cheating &, dare I say it, a tad bald in there. Haha! Okay...I'll mosey on outta here...but it's so great seeing the progress!
> Smooches.
> 
> *me and u must neva part....*


 
You can come show your hair over here every now and then 

It's springtime. I think everyone is really ready to see hair and the more the better.


----------



## Phaer

newnyer said:
			
		

> Hey boos!  Just wanted to stop in & say I MISS YA'LL! I don't think I have even posted in the BSL challenge yet. Lol Feels like I'm cheating &, dare I say it, a tad bald in there. Haha! Okay...I'll mosey on outta here...but it's so great seeing the progress!
> Smooches.
> 
> *me and u must neva part....*



Is that you all tone and buffed in the avitar? I might need some pointers.


----------



## faithVA

Thanks ladies for the acknowledgements. This is a good thread. It's just one of those threads that feel like home  Just me and my posse 

And I place where I can act foolish


----------



## Phaer

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i have to remember that protein is not my friend.  my hair feels a little different since i did a protein treatment last week.  i am just going to give all of my protein products to my mother.



I just realized that I have been ignoring my hair protein needs. My hair was so soft that it would break when I touched it. I am going to do a the aphogee two minutes treatment (I usually leave it on for 30 minutes)  each time I wash for the next month. I think that must be the reason why I lost so much hair recently. 

I think I (we) can be so busy concentrating on making the hair manageable and soft that we forget that we can go too far.


----------



## esi.adokowa

livinthevida said:


> WOW! @esi.adokowa! How long did it take you to do this style? Plus what is curled at the end of your hair with the bobby pins?



livinthevida, it took me about 4 hours to twist my hair.
not too bad. i curled the ends with straws.
they lasted for almost a month!

*to all my beautiful apl ladies:*
thanks for all the support and well-wishes that y'all have provided.
could not have gotten my hair to this point without you! 
i finished my extension braids, so i'll post a picture tomorrow when my face is more prepared for the day haha.

love you guys!


----------



## livinthevida

faithVA said:


> Thanks ladies for the acknowledgements. This is a good thread. It's just one of those threads that feel like home  Just me and my posse
> 
> And I place where I can act foolish


 @faithVA! LOL! When you said me and my posse that just made me think of the Party Rock Anthem commercial  Ladies check it out here and you will be sure to dance!



esi.adokowa said:


> @livinthevida, it took me about 4 hours to twist my hair.
> not too bad. i curled the ends with straws.
> they lasted for almost a month!
> 
> *to all my beautiful apl ladies:*
> thanks for all the support and well-wishes that y'all have provided.
> could not have gotten my hair to this point without you!
> i finished my extension braids, so i'll post a picture tomorrow when my face is more prepared for the day haha.
> 
> love you guys!


Thanks @esi.adokowa we think you are beautiful too 

Great idea on the ends! when you say straw do you mean like plastic straws for drinking? if yes were they cut down to size?


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Ugh is it bad that I'm contemplating texlaxing my hair? I've been natural a little over a year & 2 months and I'm just not seeing the progress that I would like with my natural hair. All I've seen this past year was breakage, knots, tangles etc. Maybe I'm just in a rut but I seriously feel like putting a Just For Me Texture softner in. I used one before with no problem and I liked it. Ugh...decisions


----------



## Seamonster

TracieBLovely :whipped: uhm, we don't let anyone leave; til APL we part  
Phaer Lol, you know how we do.


----------



## newnyer

faithVA thanks chica! I feel like I need to come in here from time to time to check on my ladies!
diadall I told ya'll before about tryin' to kick me out! Lol. I was having separation anxiety. 
Phaer- lol. Girl no that's not me- got that pic from the body inspiration thread here...but I plan to be her body double by the end of the summer. LOL.  She has a site where she lays out her workout plan though.


----------



## Seamonster

newyner as soon as they come out with a mass marketed body size hologram, I am going to look just like your siggie too.


----------



## esi.adokowa

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Thanks @esi.adokowa we think you are beautiful too
> 
> Great idea on the ends! when you say straw do you mean like plastic straws for drinking? if yes were they cut down to size?



livinthevida, yes I used those little white and red striped ones. Old school from the dollar store haha. I cut each straw in six.


----------



## Angela4769

Phaer said:


> I just realized that I have been ignoring my hair protein needs. My hair was so soft that it would break when I touched it. I am going to do a the aphogee two minutes treatment (I usually leave it on for 30 minutes) each time I wash for the next month. I think that must be the reason why I lost so much hair recently.
> 
> I think I (we) can be so busy concentrating on making the hair manageable and soft that we forget that we can go too far.


 
I experienced soft, mushy hair for the first time a couple of weeks ago, and recognized what it was (thanks to LHCF). I gave myself a protein treatment and was so excited that it actually worked! I was a little discouraged when I read to let your hair tell you what it needs. I was like wtheck does that mean? I'm beginning to understand. Woo hoo!

Thanks to you all for this free education


----------



## Angela4769

I was wondering about my length. I guess I qualify in the back, but not all the strands in front actually reach my shoulder.....so what does that make me? Is it SL, just not full and healthy? Or do I go by where my shortest strands fall? Help!


----------



## lexxi

livinthevida said:


> @NikkiQ and all the ladies no worries we'll reach APL this year! When we do we'll be whipping our hair  right to BSL!
> 
> 
> Nice color @lexxi! These all look like your natural hair! How do you wear your hair under the weave?


 

Braided down with fake $1 braid hair which worked out great because it gave me access to my scalp but still gave support  and  my braid pattern is beehive perimeter with straight back middle . I've been using that braid pattern for awhile now its the most natural for me .


----------



## Phaer

KaramelKutie803 said:
			
		

> Ugh is it bad that I'm contemplating texlaxing my hair? I've been natural a little over a year & 2 months and I'm just not seeing the progress that I would like with my natural hair. All I've seen this past year was breakage, knots, tangles etc. Maybe I'm just in a rut but I seriously feel like putting a Just For Me Texture softner in. I used one before with no problem and I liked it. Ugh...decisions



Ultimately you have to do what makes you happy, but I think you should consider hiding your hair before you make a decision.

I knew when I went natural that I would be impatient to see growth, discouraged when my curls did not come out like someone else's and totally clueless about what to do with it and that I had to give myself time to learn.
 I have given myself three years to get the lenght I want and to learn to cope with it. In the meanwhile I am dedicated to keeping it braided (with appropriate rest period, not trying to have my hairline start at my ears) and experimenting with products and style knowing that everything won't work for me

The fact that I have given myself such a long time to reach my goals means I don't freak out for every setback.

I think if you do that your hair will surprise you at how 'good' it can be.


----------



## Phaer

newnyer said:
			
		

> faithVA thanks chica! I feel like I need to come in here from time to time to check on my ladies!
> diadall I told ya'll before about tryin' to kick me out! Lol. I was having separation anxiety.
> Phaer- lol. Girl no that's not me- got that pic from the body inspiration thread here...but I plan to be her body double by the end of the summer. LOL.  She has a site where she lays out her workout plan though.



What is the site? I might need to get on that workout plan, as long as I don't have to do push ups, can't do one to save my life (and I was army rotc for three years). Lol


----------



## Phaer

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> I experienced soft, mushy hair for the first time a couple of weeks ago, and recognized what it was (thanks to LHCF). I gave myself a protein treatment and was so excited that it actually worked! I was a little discouraged when I read to let your hair tell you what it needs. I was like wtheck does that mean? I'm beginning to understand. Woo hoo!
> 
> Thanks to you all for this free education



Whoo hoo!! Give us a couple of years and sisters with gorgeous hair (both relaxed and natural) will take over! Lol. I can't wait to start whipping my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

Angela4769 said:


> I was wondering about my length. I guess I qualify in the back, but not all the strands in front actually reach my shoulder.....so what does that make me? Is it SL, just not full and healthy? Or do I go by where my shortest strands fall? Help!


 
Angela4769 most ladies go according to where the hair hits in the back since hair in the front usually grows a bit slower than the rest. It looks like you're a nice and full SL. Do you have a pic where you're wearing a lighter shirt?


----------



## longhairdreaming

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Ugh is it bad that I'm contemplating texlaxing my hair? I've been natural a little over a year & 2 months and I'm just not seeing the progress that I would like with my natural hair. All I've seen this past year was breakage, knots, tangles etc. Maybe I'm just in a rut but I seriously feel like putting a Just For Me Texture softner in. I used one before with no problem and I liked it. Ugh...decisions


 
KaramelKutie803 I know the feeling. I've been natural for a decade and I still get the urge every so often to texlax. I usually put my hair away when I feel like that though and the feeling passes. Ultimately you must do what you feel is best for your hair. As to the knots and tangles...I know that for me keeping my hair in stretched state has minimized these problems.


----------



## Phaer

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> I was wondering about my length. I guess I qualify in the back, but not all the strands in front actually reach my shoulder.....so what does that make me? Is it SL, just not full and healthy? Or do I go by where my shortest strands fall? Help!



I think you might be collar bone lenght... which is longer than sl. I don't think I would have the patience to wait for the shortest strands to reach any point to claim that lenght. I generally count the majority of the back. Some might say not to count the back, but I know I need to keep myself motivated to continue on my hhj.


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Ugh is it bad that I'm contemplating texlaxing my hair? I've been natural a little over a year & 2 months and I'm just not seeing the progress that I would like with my natural hair. All I've seen this past year was breakage, knots, tangles etc. Maybe I'm just in a rut but I seriously feel like putting a Just For Me Texture softner in. I used one before with no problem and I liked it. Ugh...decisions


 
KaramelKutie803 what's your reggie like? Let's figure out if there's another solution before texlaxing.


----------



## lovebug10

mamaore said:


> I have little broken hairs too... always have had little broken hairs no matter how much I moisturized. But anytime I use a product with protein, my hair feels hard after the wash process and I really dont think it helps with keeping breakage at bay.
> 
> TBH, I'm stumped. erplexed



I had breakage too. Like when I pulled on my hair or finger combed it, little - medium length pieces would come out. I simply cut my ends off and all the breakage stopped. I was denying I needed a trim because I decided to regularly dusting my ends... however, I guess I should have started dusting before the splits started. Oh well... its back to square one for me but I'm losing a lot less hair!


----------



## SimJam

DanceOnTheSkylines looks like ur already there 
*Post a beginning picture:*







​


----------



## lovebug10

My hair is so soft and my NG is so mangeable. Also I haven't moisturized in about 3 days because of finals and moving out of my dorm room. However my hair is still really soft. This hairveda is the TRUTH! 

If my hair keeps up like this, I can stretch until september (6 months) and ideally my hair would be APL after the relaxer... hey a girl can dream can't she!


----------



## SimJam

livinthevida said:


> Nice growth @SimJam! Is that your go to daily style in these pictures? or do you have other hair styles you wear to reach APL?



Thats the last phase of my go to style. Im usually in twists from Sunday to wednesday then pull them out thursday - saturday

once in a while I may do twistouts for the whole week or use Kinky Curly Curling Custard for a wash and go and keep it for the week.

Iv found recently that my ends get dryer (even if I moisturize every day) when they are in loose twists (if I put the twists up into a bun or french roll kinda updo they are OK)

so Ive been wearing more "outs" twist/bantu knot - along with taking hair vits and using hair trigger, and its been working so far

I also trimmed my ends last night


----------



## pookaloo83

My sisters gonna dye my hair on the 25th. I hope my hair don't fall out, cause I just dyed it like late last month. But not feeling this color. I have fine hair and it makes it look finer  I want a burgundy or auburn. Hope I don't have a setback! Wish me luck!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

Good Luck pookaloo83. Just give your hair some extra moisturizing love between now and then.


----------



## livinthevida

Seamonster said:


> newyner as soon as they come out with a mass marketed body size hologram, I am going to look just like your siggie too.


Ask and you shall receive Seamonster!

Well Ok not exactly a hologram  but there's life size wall graphics you can buy see here for details:
http://www.fathead.com
http://www.wallhogs.com


----------



## livinthevida

Angela4769 said:


> I was wondering about my length. I guess I qualify in the back, but not all the strands in front actually reach my shoulder.....so what does that make me? Is it SL, just not full and healthy? Or do I go by where my shortest strands fall? Help!


Angela4769 it looks like you are definitely SL in these pictures


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> My sisters gonna dye my hair on the 25th. I hope my hair don't fall out, cause I just dyed it like late last month. But not feeling this color. I have fine hair and it makes it look finer  I want a burgundy or auburn. Hope I don't have a setback! Wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


Good Luck @pookaloo83! I still haven't mustered up the courage to dye my hair yet I sure like seeing everyone's results here on the thread! 

Depending on the exact day of your last hair color you should be ok with the next hair dye. Here's an article with Oscar Blandi - the stylist behind Sephora - recommending haircolor once a month or every 45 days based on the regrowth of our hair


----------



## Lurkee

I remember the reggie I had in high school when I growing my hair from a TWA to "longish" hair before relaxing. It was weekly wash and instant condition and then air dry and braid into cornrows. I was thinking how much length I would have if I tried that reggie for a whole year. 

If only I could go out with straight back corn rows, my hair will have no choice but to retain length.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Girl, I am taking that regimen!  Your hair was too dope ... okay, maybe I can give the blow out one more try.  When it comes out well coolsista-paris, I will definitely let you know.  Thank you boonop



great. show me the pics!  i did not need to moisturize again on the same day. even the next day.  

 i try not using.high heat. i did sometimes but i finish every section with cool blow. the ends are always done with low heat or cool blow.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hi Ladies. Just peeping in. Bought some shampoo today since mine was shipped with everything else last week. Gonna wash, detangle, and DC this evening after work.


----------



## Saga

SimJam said:


> @DanceOnTheSkylines looks like ur already there




The nape may be APL, but the rest of my hair. Including, but not limited to, the sides, the crown, the front, or the rest of the back. I want to even  my length out before pursuing BSL.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies. Just peeping in. Bought some shampoo today since mine was shipped with everything else last week. Gonna wash, detangle, and DC this evening after work.



How you gonna casually tell us you bought poo then not tell which one??? We like specifics
Dont worry I promise not to go buy it. Lol unless you tell us that you love it


----------



## Evolving78

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> The nape may be APL, but the rest of my hair. Including, but not limited to, the sides, the crown, the front, or the rest of the back. I want to even  my length out before pursuing BSL.



you are going to be MBL, maybe WL by the time you reach full APL!  i say claim it!  you have earned it!  i have natural layers too and it will take almost 2 years for my front and sides to reach APL.


----------



## coolsista-paris

livinthevida said:
			
		

> LOL @shortdub78! My aunt has a new ipad and she loves that thing! With all the pictures this weekend we passed it around like it was dessert
> 
> Good luck on that exam @TheNDofUO!
> 
> @NikkiQ I second Angela4769 you and @faithVA are doing a great job moderating this thread. @faithVA is right you are going nowhere so please come back ----> BIG SMILE <-----
> 
> Very nice layers @coolsista-paris! Your hair is nice and full in this picture what heat serum did you put in?



thank you for the compliment. nice to hear that for the fine hair i have. hard to maintain....
i use fantasia ic heat serum (its that pink bottle)


----------



## coolsista-paris

faithVA said:
			
		

> That's cute. Looks like you could just bump the ends and have a hairy style.



thanks. i played around with it ane yes.. ideas came to my mind. ill try that in  summer. this fine hair.is drama sometimes


----------



## Angela4769

My temples SUCK!!! Any suggestions?


----------



## Phaer

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> My temples SUCK!!! Any suggestions?



How? Losing hair???  Rough??  If losing hair JBCO massaged into the scalp. That is what helps me.


----------



## Lurkee

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> My temples SUCK!!! Any suggestions?



Angela4769 I've heard massaging with sulphur oil really helps. Maybe you can try that. I also suffer from weak edges so maybe I am not the right person to advice.


----------



## Saga

shortdub78 said:


> you are going to be MBL, maybe WL by the time you reach full APL!  i say claim it!  you have earned it!  i have natural layers too and it will take almost 2 years for my front and sides to reach APL.


 I'm claiming it but just not moving on to my next goal till my sides make it to APL. They're only about an inch away, so by july I should be there =] I did the same thing with CBL and SL. But all the same, thank you for the support and encouragement


----------



## Seamonster

Angela4769 Livinthediva got amazing results with coconut oil, jprayze is doing some fantastic things with MN. My own observations, would be to wear your edges fuzzy and comfortable instead of slicked.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> How you gonna casually tell us you bought poo then not tell which one??? We like specifics
> Dont worry I promise not to go buy it. Lol unless you tell us that you love it



Lol it's only V05 shampoo. Nothing fancy. It was on sale so I grabbed it. Sitting with some DC on my hair now.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Lol it's only V05 shampoo. Nothing fancy. It was on sale so I grabbed it. Sitting with some DC on my hair now.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



hey sweet nikkiq! just saying hi. hope your fine its been long.


----------



## livinthevida

Angela4769 said:


> My temples SUCK!!! Any suggestions?





Phaer said:


> How? Losing hair???  Rough??  If losing hair JBCO massaged into the scalp. That is what helps me.





Lurkee said:


> @Angela4769 I've heard massaging with sulphur oil really helps. Maybe you can try that. I also suffer from weak edges so maybe I am not the right person to advice.





Seamonster said:


> @Angela4769  @Livinthediva got amazing results with coconut oil, @jprayze is doing some fantastic things with MN. My own observations, would be to wear your edges fuzzy and comfortable instead of slicked.



@Angela4769 all of the ladies here have great recommendations! & @Seamonster is right I had amazing results by using Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) to improve thinning hair at the top of my head. Here is a link to my 90 Day Results posted April 28, 2012!

There's also good results at African Tresses' Blog here. She outlines step by step all the things she used and what worked for her in just 8 weeks to improve her edges


----------



## faithVA

[USER=103105 said:
			
		

> coolsista-paris[/USER];15946107]thanks. i played around with it ane yes.. ideas came to my mind. ill try that in summer. this fine hair.is drama sometimes


 
a hairy style?  I need to slow down in my typing. Glad you knew what I meant.


----------



## Angela4769

Seamonster said:


> @Angela4769 @Livinthediva got amazing results with coconut oil, @jprayze is doing some fantastic things with MN. My own observations, would be to wear your edges fuzzy and comfortable instead of slicked.


 
Thanks. I've been using coconut oil on my ends every day for the past couple of months. I'll look up MN.

I never "slick" my edges. I guess it looks that way because they're so short. I think that happened as a result of breakage from my last few touch ups. That's one of the reasons that I ended up on LHCF...looking for ways to patch up my ex-stylist's mistakes.

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Angela4769

Phaer said:


> How? Losing hair??? Rough?? If losing hair JBCO massaged into the scalp. That is what helps me.


 
My edges have always been a little sparse, but after the past couple of touch ups, I noticed that they are almost gone. My ex-stylist was leaving the relaxer on too long, and me like a dummy sat there and let her.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## pookaloo83

In bed. Just moisturized my twists. I feel like taking then out, but I'm still holding on.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Saga

Misted my hair with some braid-spray, now I'm all wrapped up for the night.


----------



## kristaa.10

hey y'all!

I know i haven't been posting much- lurking runs through my veins lol- but i'm going to try to make a conscious effort to be around more. It's been a crazy semester and I broke my phone so I can only LHCF on the computer now  Anywho, in terms of hair.... I cut off about an inch last night because I kept seeing splits and breaks- I'm still probably a good 2 1/2 inches out from APL, so I'm not gonna make it by June like i thought. I think I'm gonna aim for September instead. I need to focus  more on protective styling and handling my hair with care because I just realized I'm kinda rough on it. 
i need to add pictures but i'm in the same boat as everyone else who doesn't know how to do it and i can't for the life of me remember how i uploaded my starting pic. link me please dolls!

and just want to add that it really feels like we are a family in here! whenever i get a break to come on lhcf this is the first thread i check lol


----------



## lamaria211

I just moisturized with vitamin E oil and organic EVCO bunned and tied down for bed


----------



## Seamonster

I was trying to put myself on a schedule of dusting on the 30th of the month, but the cutting bug hit me again. I did a righteous dusting of the SSK's, and hope I am still able to show some progress at our next length check. 

Completely off the subject. Every time my no good ex gets dumped, he wants to holler. Be glad when finally tricks somebody into marrying him. The biggest wedding gift will be from me. I am going to hire Etta James to sing 'At Last' at his wedding.


----------



## AyannaDivine

Sitting here with ORS Hair Mayo on my head. About to rinse, jumbo twist and call it a night.


----------



## Angela4769

kristaa.10 said:


> hey y'all!
> 
> I know i haven't been posting much- lurking runs through my veins lol- but i'm going to try to make a conscious effort to be around more. It's been a crazy semester and I broke my phone so I can only LHCF on the computer now  Anywho, in terms of hair.... I cut off about an inch last night because I kept seeing splits and breaks- I'm still probably a good 2 1/2 inches out from APL, so I'm not gonna make it by June like i thought. I think I'm gonna aim for September instead. I need to focus more on protective styling and handling my hair with care because I just realized I'm kinda rough on it.
> i need to add pictures but i'm in the same boat as everyone else who doesn't know how to do it and i can't for the life of me remember how i uploaded my starting pic. link me please dolls!
> 
> and just want to add that it really feels like we are a family in here! whenever i get a break to come on lhcf this is the first thread i check lol


 
OK....I don't know how to "link" yet...but I do know how to copy and paste  These are the instructions that I just learned from the other day.

Here you go:

Originally Posted by *livinthevida* 

 
_Welcome @Mjon912!

I have Windows 7 at home yet I believe the steps should be the same in any Web Browser (I use Firefox 11 and Internet Explorer 9). Here are a few instructions:

Click New Reply (see bottom right of page)
Scroll down a little further (see Additional Options)
Select Manage Attachments (under Attach Files)
Select Browse to upload pictures from your Computer
Browse your computer for picture(s) to post
Select Open after selecting picture(s)
Select Upload (picture now appears under Current Attachments)
You can remove the picture by selecting Remove or keep the picture by closing the window (Select Close this window or press the red x)
Enter comments and select Submit Reply
_


----------



## bibs

livinthevida said:


> @Angela4769 all of the ladies here have great recommendations! & @Seamonster is right I had amazing results by using Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) to improve thinning hair at the top of my head. Here is a link to my 90 Day Results posted April 28, 2012!
> 
> There's also good results at African Tresses' Blog here. She outlines step by step all the things she used and what worked for her in just 8 weeks to improve her edges



Thank you for this livinthevida !  I started having postpartum shedding 2 months ago and my edges are looking rough! I'm going to try massaging coconut oil tonight and switch to jbco when I have access to it again.


----------



## jprayze

Angela4769 said:


> Thanks. I've been using coconut oil on my ends every day for the past couple of months. I'll look up MN.
> 
> I never "slick" my edges. I guess it looks that way because they're so short. I think that happened as a result of breakage from my last few touch ups. That's one of the reasons that I ended up on LHCF...looking for ways to patch up my ex-stylist's mistakes.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions!


 
Angela4769 check out the MN Challenge (link on my siggy).  Some of the ladies in the challenge are just using MN for their edges specifically.  It has really accelerated my growth rate since I started back in March!


----------



## coolsista-paris

faithVA said:
			
		

> a hairy style?  I need to slow down in my typing. Glad you knew what I meant.



i didnt even realize lol ! hairy style lol. 
i also type fast with my phone and when i read after i laugh at myself and feel ridiculous.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Thank so much for the encouragement and advice ladies. I decided against texlaxing. I love my natural hair, just get frustrated from time to time because I'm still learning my hair because my first year I pretty much had it hidden either in kinky twists or sew-ins. As far as a regimen goes, I pretty much just shampoo with a sulfate free shampoo once a week, co-wash 1-2x a week, moisturize & seal (need to be better about this cause I don't do it every day), deep condition with every shampoo, & protein as needed. I still don't like the way my twist outs look. I don't know if it's because I have fine hair or if I'm not doing enough twists but they never look full. I just pull all my twist outs up into a puff. I'm going to Target & Ulta tomorrow to treat myself to some new hair products & start wearing my own hair out now.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Got my weekend style finished! Can't wait till tomorrow..Dubai bound to see my hun. This is my first quickweave wig.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Super cute! You did that yourself?? You did a great job.


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Super cute! You did that yourself?? You did a great job.


 
Thanks! Yes I did it myself.


----------



## AlwaysNatural

I think im getting there. I'm going to get my ipod fixed sometime by next week and upload pics. I must admit I have not even started any of the challenges i joined so I prob could have got more growth if i actually did the castor oil and megatek challenges and stuff..


----------



## TruMe

Lurkee - Yep, that is what I do now to rotate in and out hair bands.

Wow, been gone for a couple of days and now I have like at least 5 pages to read.

ETA:  Correction, 10 pages (just realized after this posted on the 11th page from where I was


----------



## NikkiQ

AlwaysNatural said:


> I think im getting there. I'm going to get my ipod fixed sometime by next week and upload pics. I must admit I have not even started any of the challenges i joined so I prob could have got more growth if i actually did the castor oil and megatek challenges and stuff..


 
Are you going to start using those products soon? I most def want to see before and after pics if you do 




TruMe said:


> @Lurkee - Yep, that is what I do now to rotate in and out hair bands.
> 
> Wow, been gone for a couple of days and now I have like at least 5 pages to read.
> 
> ETA: Correction, 10 pages (just realized after this posted on the 11th page from where I was


 
TruMe and how is that lovely almost BSL hair doing??


----------



## claud-uk

Did a WGO/Lustrasilk AV Cholesterol pre-poo, followed by a straight condition (didn't do a co wash, wanted to see how it would turn out).  Hair doesn't feel so slippy today, I forgot what I put in my Molasses conditioner mix (should've read my earlier post, silly me!).  

Followed up by M&S with Cantu Moisturizer/Amla + Shea Butter.  Hair not so soft after this latest treatment, and I have shrinkage!!!!! 

Will try a DC on Friday see if I can't get my hair back to how it's been the last few days.


----------



## PinkPeony

Still wigging it over here.
I'm thinking about dcing  with a showercap under my sunhat while I do some gardening , I'm all about the multitasking lol


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

After school ends (May 25th) I'm going to keep my hair in cornrows the whole summer... Kind of tired of wash-n-gos. 
So my plan for that weekend is:
Henna Treatment
Shampoo
DC
Leave-in
seal with oil and braid it up and say good by for 2/3 weeks


----------



## TruMe

Angela4769 said:


> I was a little discouraged when I read to let your hair tell you what it needs. I was like wtheck does that mean?



Exactly how I feel, even still sometimes.


----------



## TheNDofUO

What my hair needs is to be cut to NL. But I'll never do that


----------



## TruMe

NikkiQ - You are too funny.  You see all my progress pics in here are close up and only of my front.   I love curly hair and would just be too excited if I could be APL without pulling.  But, I will settle with at least my shortest layer being there stretched.  I love your color btw!


----------



## NikkiQ

PinkPeony said:


> Still wigging it over here.
> I'm thinking about dcing with a showercap under my sunhat while I do some gardening , I'm all about the multitasking lol


 
Gotta love multi-tasking. Plus that extra heat will help the DC REALLY get your hair feelin super yummy and soft!


----------



## NikkiQ

TruMe said:


> @NikkiQ - You are too funny. You see all my progress pics in here are close up and only of my front.  I love curly hair and would just be too excited if I could be APL without pulling. But, I will settle with at least my shortest layer being there stretched. I love your color btw!


 
Girl I saw your pics from behind too. You're not just APL in the front and you know it! I would kill for your hair....


----------



## Lurkee

ManiiSweetheart said:


> After school ends (May 25th) I'm going to keep my hair in cornrows the whole summer... Kind of tired of wash-n-gos.
> So my plan for that weekend is:
> Henna Treatment
> Shampoo
> DC
> Leave-in
> seal with oil and braid it up and say good by for 2/3 weeks



Hey ManiiSweetheart,

That sounds like a great plan for retention. Do you plan to wear the cornrows out?


----------



## pookaloo83

Showing my soaking wet hair and it's shrinkage.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## skraprchik

I'm finally using some of my Vitacost purchases from last summer.  This week I stared using the Fruit of the Earth Lemon and Rosenmary conditioner.  First impression- I'm not a fan of the scent.  It smells more like a man's conditioner to me.


----------



## NikkiQ

skraprchik said:
			
		

> I'm finally using some of my Vitacost purchases from last summer.  This week I stared using the Fruit of the Earth Lemon and Rosenmary conditioner.  First impression- I'm not a fan of the scent.  It smells more like a man's conditioner to me.



Are you using it to cowash with?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Mjon912

I've turned into a product junkie...I keep telling myself I'm not buying any more hair products but I just discovered the 'just grow already' blog and man... I want her hair... I ended up checking out the darcy's botanicals website and wound up spending 80$ on hair products...mind you I just dropped close to $150, maybe more, in the last month on products...every time I get something I stash it under my sink real quick so my BF doesn't see...smh

On another note I'm trying to bun until my birthday in sept, I do a messy bun with no elastic just a clip to keep it in place...do you think I will hav damage from the clip being on my ends...I thought this was safer then using an elastic


----------



## TruMe

NikkiQ - Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Lurkee said:


> Hey ManiiSweetheart,
> 
> That sounds like a great plan for retention. Do you plan to wear the cornrows out?



Lurkee Not my by themselves but with cute beanies,  scarves, etc.


----------



## skraprchik

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Are you using it to cowash with?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I don't really co-wash.  It's more like a water rinse and mid-week condition.  That s how. Used it though.  The scent lingered even after my rinse out, leave-in, and sealant.


----------



## bibs

pookaloo83 said:


> Showing my soaking wet hair and it's shrinkage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



pookaloo83, I really like your color! I know you said you weren't too fond of it, but I think it's cute! I'm still too chicken to commit myself to color, so for now I'm just going to enjoy it through ya'll


----------



## gvin89

Braids out...hair spa day completed...progress pic below:
January-May                              









May-back left side  





March-back right side    May-back right side








January-back     May back 








(will ask hubby to get the back because I think my head is tilted forward a bit trying to balance the phone and pull hair, achieve best angle, etc.)


----------



## NikkiQ

gvin89 said:
			
		

> Braids out...hair spa day completed...progress pic below:
> January-May
> 
> 
> May-back left side
> 
> March-back right side    May-back right side
> 
> 
> January-back     May back
> 
> 
> (will ask hubby to get the back because I think my head is tilted forward a bit trying to balance the phone and pull hair, achieve best angle, etc.)



Great progress!! You can definitely see growth

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Great progress!! You can definitely see growth
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Thanks Nik! One thing I can say is that his journey has granted me much patience. I've learned that it's not automatic you have to work for healthy hair. I love the support through this board...probably wouldn't have even pursued naturalness! 

Can't wait to see where I will be by Dec.


----------



## kristaa.10

here's those pics i promised yesterday. both are from early april a blowout/length check.


----------



## NikkiQ

kristaa.10 said:
			
		

> here's those pics i promised yesterday. both are from early april a blowout/length check.



Oooooh almost there!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

bibs said:


> @pookaloo83, I really like your color! I know you said you weren't too fond of it, but I think it's cute! I'm still too chicken to commit myself to color, so for now I'm just going to enjoy it through ya'll




Thank you!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=346679 said:
			
		

> Mjon912[/USER];15954057]I've turned into a product junkie...I keep telling myself I'm not buying any more hair products but I just discovered the 'just grow already' blog and man... I want her hair... I ended up checking out the darcy's botanicals website and wound up spending 80$ on hair products...mind you I just dropped close to $150, maybe more, in the last month on products...every time I get something I stash it under my sink real quick so my BF doesn't see...smh
> 
> On another note I'm trying to bun until my birthday in sept, I do a messy bun with no elastic just a clip to keep it in place...do you think I will hav damage from the clip being on my ends...I thought this was safer then using an elastic


 

I see you are in my state. Do I need to come rescue you from yourself? It's time to reign it in girl. Reign it in


----------



## livinthevida

Angela4769 said:


> OK....I don't know how to "link" yet...but I do know how to copy and paste  These are the instructions that I just learned from the other day.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Originally Posted by *livinthevida*
> 
> 
> _Welcome @Mjon912!
> 
> I have Windows 7 at home yet I believe the steps should be the same in any Web Browser (I use Firefox 11 and Internet Explorer 9). Here are a few instructions:
> 
> Click New Reply (see bottom right of page)
> Scroll down a little further (see Additional Options)
> Select Manage Attachments (under Attach Files)
> Select Browse to upload pictures from your Computer
> Browse your computer for picture(s) to post
> Select Open after selecting picture(s)
> Select Upload (picture now appears under Current Attachments)
> You can remove the picture by selecting Remove or keep the picture by closing the window (Select Close this window or press the red x)
> Enter comments and select Submit Reply
> _


WTG Angela4769! Copy and paste works just as well  LOL!!

Ladies there's one typo here on Step 1, it should read:
1. Click New Reply (see bottom left of page) <----thats left vs right!


----------



## livinthevida

bibs said:


> Thank you for this @livinthevida !  I started having postpartum shedding 2 months ago and my edges are looking rough! I'm going to try massaging coconut oil tonight and switch to jbco when I have access to it again.


No problema @bibs 

If you can (just like me!) please post before and after pics like African Tresses featured on her blog this way we can all see the many uses of Coconut Oil too


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> @Angela4769 check out the MN Challenge (link on my siggy).  Some of the ladies in the challenge are just using MN for their edges specifically.  It has really accelerated my growth rate since I started back in March!


OMG @jprayze! I just viewed your MN thread and WOW the results in your April 25 - May 14 picture speak volumes! Amazing growth and thickness I'm peeking in on the official length check on June 1 

Ladies to view her results http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=616801&page=10jump to the post here


----------



## livinthevida

longhairdreaming said:


> Got my weekend style finished! Can't wait till tomorrow..Dubai bound to see my hun. This is my first quickweave wig.


Very pretty longhairdreaming! This one wears really nice on you for a first quickweave!


----------



## livinthevida

claud-uk said:


> Did a WGO/Lustrasilk AV Cholesterol pre-poo, followed by a straight condition (didn't do a co wash, wanted to see how it would turn out).  Hair doesn't feel so slippy today, I forgot what I put in my Molasses conditioner mix (should've read my earlier post, silly me!).
> 
> Followed up by M&S with Cantu Moisturizer/Amla + Shea Butter.  Hair not so soft after this latest treatment, and I have shrinkage!!!!!
> 
> Will try a DC on Friday see if I can't get my hair back to how it's been the last few days.


claud-uk that Molasses conditioner mix sounds yummy! how do you use the mix? and what's in it other than molasses?


----------



## PinkPeony

NikkiQ said:


> Gotta love multi-tasking. Plus that extra heat will help the DC REALLY get your hair feelin super yummy and soft!



It sure did


pookaloo83 I LOVE your color


----------



## livinthevida

Mjon912 said:


> I've turned into a product junkie...I keep telling myself I'm not buying any more hair products but I just discovered the 'just grow already' blog and man... I want her hair... I ended up checking out the darcy's botanicals website and wound up spending 80$ on hair products...mind you I just dropped close to $150, maybe more, in the last month on products...every time I get something I stash it under my sink real quick so my BF doesn't see...smh
> 
> On another note I'm trying to bun until my birthday in sept, I do a messy bun with no elastic just a clip to keep it in place...do you think I will hav damage from the clip being on my ends...I thought this was safer then using an elastic


Mjon912 what kind of clip? if it has teeth that can snag and pull I say avoid at all costs. If its flat and just a smooth surface this is much better. I use to clip my hair with a barrette (the ones that snap on) yet now I use a bobby pin or two to tuck in


----------



## livinthevida

gvin89 said:


> Braids out...hair spa day completed...progress pic below:
> January-May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May-back left side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March-back right side    May-back right side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January-back     May back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (will ask hubby to get the back because I think my head is tilted forward a bit trying to balance the phone and pull hair, achieve best angle, etc.)


Great results @gvin89! I can see a big difference in length and thickness on your ends between January, March, and May! Did you change anything in your reggie to get such good results this time?


----------



## livinthevida

kristaa.10 said:


> here's those pics i promised yesterday. both are from early april a blowout/length check.


You are really close to APL @kristaa.10!


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:
			
		

> OMG @jprayze! I just viewed your MN thread and WOW the results in your April 24 - May 14 picture speak volumes! Amazing growth and thickness I'm peeking in on the official length check on June 1
> 
> Ladies to view her results [URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=15939757&postcount=192"]jump to the post here
> [/URL]



I peaked into that challenge earlier and I may be intrigued by this enough to try it for the summer 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Back in fat Celies for the time being. Might get a sew in next week. Who knows.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I peaked into that challenge earlier and I may be intrigued by this enough to try it for the summer
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


Me too @NikkiQ! 

@jprayze my only questions are:
1. what happens when you stop using mn? is there like massive shedding, dry scalp, or some awful setback?
2. how long is considered safe enough to use mn? weeks, months, years?
3. anyone out there we know who has used mn for _their entire hair growth journey_? If Yes! I'd like to hear from them! 

I can only speak to Coconut Oil and this stuff works


----------



## livinthevida

Seamonster said:


> I was trying to put myself on a schedule of dusting on the 30th of the month, but the cutting bug hit me again. I did a righteous dusting of the SSK's, and hope I am still able to show some progress at our next length check.
> 
> Completely off the subject. Every time my no good ex gets dumped, he wants to holler. Be glad when finally tricks somebody into marrying him. The biggest wedding gift will be from me. I am going to hire Etta James to sing 'At Last' at his wedding.


 Seamonster! I think its time for a little Me, Myself, & I


----------



## jessicarabbit

gvin89 
great progress! youll def be there by the end of the year!


----------



## jessicarabbit

checking in! nothing new to report, just need to calm down with my addiction to buying half wigs. It's like I can never find the perfect one. I hate looking "wiggy".


----------



## NikkiQ

Woke up 30min late today! Ahhhh!!!! Thank God for Celies and wigs or my butt would've been super late to work


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida said:


> OMG @jprayze! I just viewed your MN thread and WOW the results in your April 25 - May 14 picture speak volumes! Amazing growth and thickness I'm peeking in on the official length check on June 1
> 
> Ladies to view her results jump to the post here


 


livinthevida said:


> Me too @NikkiQ!
> 
> @jprayze my only questions are:
> 1. what happens when you stop using mn? is there like massive shedding, dry scalp, or some awful setback?
> 2. how long is considered safe enough to use mn? weeks, months, years?
> 3. anyone out there we know who has used mn for _their entire hair growth journey_? If Yes! I'd like to hear from them!
> 
> I can only speak to Coconut Oil and this stuff works


 
livinthevida Thanks! 

1. I did talk to one person who said when they stopped they retained all they gained by using MN and they had no setbacks or after affects. 
2&3. I dont know how long...I tried to go through the original MN thread to get more info on long-term usage. I think I'll create a new thread about that.

I'm a very adventurous person, always trying new things...and right now, my current thoughts is to 'ride the MN' train as long as it lasts, but I would definitely like to know more as well.


----------



## NikkiQ

Its been pretty quiet this morning. Where is everyone??

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

TOM and i haven't do anything to my hair and i mean anything. i didn't rinse the conditioner out and i have just been wearing a clip and a scarf.  i need to do something soon.


----------



## Mjon912

NikkiQ said:


> Its been pretty quiet this morning. Where is everyone??
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I'm here...After reading the bunning to WL thread I'm deciding to bun for a year!!! May to May!!! I plan on washing and roller setting every friday and wearing a loose pony on the weekend, then bunning with a clip and no elastic during the week..I'll keep doing my monthly length checks and let my hair down in sept (10th-12th)...dec 1, valentines day and then May!!! Woohoo...wish me luck. I'm hoping to be WL in a yr

FAITHVA...I might have to take you up on that offer... I definitely need to b checked

LIVINGTHEVIDA... Yea I was switching between one of those small metal clips used to roller set with and a long black clip...the black clip has some teeth so I'm going to go ick up some bobby pins and a long clip with no teeth...thanks!!!


----------



## gvin89

lindsaywhat said:


> @gvin89
> great progress! youll def be there by the end of the year!





livinthevida said:


> Great results @gvin89! I can see a big difference in length and thickness on your ends between January, March, and May! Did you change anything in your reggie to get such good results this time?



Thanks so much!  I think I've finally learned how to "listen" to my hair and create a good reggie.  The only thing I did in January was join the Castor Oil Challenge and started sealing my ends nightly with castor oil...


----------



## claud-uk

Spritzed this am and applied a heavy mix of Shea/EVOO/Argan/Amla/CON Leave-In before covering with plastic film and then my scarf.  Ends are looking good, couple of snips off but really pleased with breakage progress from last week - losing only 1 or 2 tiny ends now at each M&S session.

24 days till my next length check!


----------



## PinkPeony

NikkiQ said:


> Woke up 30min late today! Ahhhh!!!! Thank God for Celies and wigs or my butt would've been super late to work



That's what I like about wigs, I look hawt and flawless in 30 secs vs 3 hours, plus my hair is protected.


----------



## faithVA

5,731 posts  What is y'all talkn bout in here  

Ok, now 5732.


----------



## NikkiQ

claud-uk said:


> Spritzed this am and applied a heavy mix of *Shea/EVOO/Argan/Amla/CON Leave-In* before covering with plastic film and then my scarf. Ends are looking good, couple of snips off but really pleased with breakage progress from last week - losing only 1 or 2 tiny ends now at each M&S session.
> 
> 24 days till my next length check!


 
Man that sounds like a good combo! How long have you been using this mixture??


----------



## skraprchik

I ordered this ponytail holder: http://www.franceluxe.com/pc/9556/franceluxeponytailholder/index.html

http://www.franceluxe.com/pc/9556/franceluxeponytailholder/index.html

I'm hoping it works as well as a banana clip but makes a better bun.  It's my planned replacement for elastics.  Even the metal free elastics cause breakage for me.  Things with teeth work better.


----------



## faithVA

skraprchik said:


> I ordered this ponytail holder: http://www.franceluxe.com/pc/9556/franceluxeponytailholder/index.html
> 
> http://www.franceluxe.com/pc/9556/franceluxeponytailholder/index.html
> 
> I'm hoping it works as well as a banana clip but makes a better bun. It's my planned replacement for elastics. Even the metal free elastics cause breakage for me. Things with teeth work better.


 
I want one of these. Please let us know how it works. sometimes my banana clip is just too wide for what I'm trying to do.


----------



## TruMe

skraprchik said:


> I ordered this ponytail holder: http://www.franceluxe.com/pc/9556/franceluxeponytailholder/index.html



Very cute, may have to get one of these as well.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> @livinthevida Thanks!
> 
> 1. I did talk to one person who said when they stopped they retained all they gained by using MN and they had no setbacks or after affects.
> 2&3. I dont know how long...I tried to go through the original MN thread to get more info on long-term usage. I think I'll create a new thread about that.
> 
> I'm a very adventurous person, always trying new things...and right now, my current thoughts is to 'ride the MN' train as long as it lasts, but I would definitely like to know more as well.


 
Thread here, hopefully we will get some answers:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=620099


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

jprayze said:


> livinthevida Thanks!
> 
> 1. I did talk to one person who said when they stopped they retained all they gained by using MN and they had no setbacks or after affects.
> 2&3. I dont know how long...I tried to go through the original MN thread to get more info on long-term usage. I think I'll create a new thread about that.
> 
> I'm a very adventurous person, always trying new things...and right now, my current thoughts is to 'ride the MN' train as long as it lasts, but I would definitely like to know more as well.





jprayze said:


> Thread here, hopefully we will get some answers:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=620099



All this talk about MN makes me want to try it when i go on my cornrow summer reggie....


----------



## The Princess

Cowash with Suave Ocean Breeze


----------



## esi.adokowa

Here are pictures of my extension braids. 
They took a season of mad men on Netflix to complete. (9-10 hours) I used two packages of outre jumbo braiding hair. One of #30, one of #2. 

I'd like to keep them in until June 30th.


----------



## NikkiQ

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> Here are pictures of my extension braids.
> They took a season of mad men on Netflix to complete. (9-10 hours) I used two packages of outre jumbo braiding hair. One of #30, one of #2.
> 
> I'd like to keep them in until June 30th.



Ugh I'm SO jealous! They look GREAT!!! I wish I had your skills womam

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## mami2010

I clarified today, then dc and rollerset.


----------



## livinthevida

skraprchik said:


> I ordered this ponytail holder: http://www.franceluxe.com/pc/9556/franceluxeponytailholder/index.html
> 
> http://www.franceluxe.com/pc/9556/franceluxeponytailholder/index.html
> 
> I'm hoping it works as well as a banana clip but makes a better bun.  It's my planned replacement for elastics.  Even the metal free elastics cause breakage for me.  Things with teeth work better.


OOOOooohhh these are SO CUTE skraprchik! I want one or two or even 3!


----------



## TheNDofUO

livinthevida Thanks. It went well! (i think). Next up Wednesday! Yay! (booooooo....)


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> @livinthevida Thanks!
> 
> 1. I did talk to one person who said when they stopped they retained all they gained by using MN and they had no setbacks or after affects.
> 2&3. I dont know how long...I tried to go through the original MN thread to get more info on long-term usage. I think I'll create a new thread about that.
> 
> I'm a very adventurous person, always trying new things...and right now, my current thoughts is to 'ride the MN' train as long as it lasts, but I would definitely like to know more as well.


Thanx @jprayze! I started thinking what exactly is in MN that helps it grow hair? hmmmm....maybe I'll join your new 2012 thread and try MN after our next length check on June 30th. Possibly July 1 - August 31 to see how things turn out? and if I do this I would have to admit I am using a magic elixir for hair growth! 

Right now I'm having way too much fun with Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) 

Ladies here's a thread on MN recipes:
_MN Users, and interested ladies support thread and recipes_


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> Thread here, hopefully we will get some answers:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=620099


This is so helpful jprayze! Thanks for putting this thread out there @ LHCF! I am going to watch chavascandy's videos on YouTube. She uses Coconut Oil & a Denman Brush too LOL!

H_ow I Apply Miconazole Nitrate 'MN' to My Scalp_ 
_MN Challenge 2011 Results are In!_


----------



## livinthevida

esi.adokowa said:


> Here are pictures of my extension braids.
> They took a season of mad men on Netflix to complete. (9-10 hours) I used two packages of outre jumbo braiding hair. One of #30, one of #2.
> 
> I'd like to keep them in until June 30th.


So beautiful esi.adokowa! and great stamina to last that long! I bet you are going to have some pretty creative styles until June


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:
			
		

> This is so helpful jprayze! Thanks for putting this thread out there @ LHCF! I am going to watch chavascandy's videos on YouTube. She uses Coconut Oil & a Denman Brush too LOL!
> 
> How I Apply Miconazole Nitrate 'MN' to My Scalp
> MN Challenge 2011 Results are In!



Oh yeah....I'm totally going to dollar tree tomorrow to see if they have any MN.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Oh yeah....I'm totally going to dollar tree tomorrow to see if they have any MN.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


TOOOO FUNNY @NikkiQ! are you in or planning to join @jprayze's Miconazole Nitrate (MN) Challenge (May 1 - July 31, 2012)? If Yes! I'd like to know your results in the upcoming weeks before I give MN a try :scratchch

@jprayze for those of us starting toward the end of your challenge will you begin a new one for the rest of 2012 if other's are open to join?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^ not sure if I'm gonna join this round. If I get noticeable results,I may join the next one if there is one. 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^ not sure if I'm gonna join this round. If I get noticeable results,I may join the next one if there is one.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ I think I will too! Likely after our June 30th length check


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida said:


> This is so helpful @jprayze! Thanks for putting this thread out there @ LHCF! I am going to watch chavascandy's videos on YouTube. She uses Coconut Oil & a Denman Brush too LOL!
> 
> H_ow I Apply Miconazole Nitrate 'MN' to My Scalp_
> _MN Challenge 2011 Results are In!_


 
Just got done watching the video..2.5 months...WOW!!!


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida said:


> TOOOO FUNNY @NikkiQ! are you in or planning to join @jprayze's Miconazole Nitrate (MN) Challenge (May 1 - July 31, 2012)? If Yes! I'd like to know your results in the upcoming weeks before I give MN a try :scratchch
> 
> @jprayze for those of us starting toward the end of your challenge will you begin a new one for the rest of 2012 if other's are open to join?


 


NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^ not sure if I'm gonna join this round. If I get noticeable results,I may join the next one if there is one.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 


livinthevida said:


> @NikkiQ I think I will too! Likely after our June 30th length check


 
Yes, I think I'll start another challenge after this one...I want to check out those MN recipes...chavascandy got great results without even using it directly and I've been using it directly.  Might be a little economical.

I'll thinking I will make it to APL by the June 30th length check and I'll have to give the credit to MN 

Last thing, I havent found it at Dollar Tree yet, but I have to remember to look at different stores since they all that different inventory.


----------



## bajandoc86

Just finished throwing down in the kitchen. Food is looking yummy, but I am tired and hot as hayle. 

How y'all ladies doing?


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Just finished throwing down in the kitchen. Food is looking yummy, but I am tired and hot as hayle.
> 
> How y'all ladies doing?



I'd be doing better if you shared some of that food

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ LOL! 

I got home in a mood to cook - grilled sweet potato,lentil rice, stewed chicken, fried plantain and salad. 

As my mother would say - 'eh. Looka all dis food, somebody would marry ya, girl'


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:
			
		

> Just got done watching the video..2.5 months...WOW!!!



I wonder if she was mixing the MN with anything. I'd be scared to apply it daily on its own.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I wonder if she was mixing the MN with anything. I'd be scared to apply it daily on its own.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ if you view chavascandy's _How I Apply Miconazole Nitrate 'MN' to My Scalp_ video she mixes the MN with _Kids Organics Gro Strong Growth Stimulating Therapy_


----------



## AyannaDivine

I haven't experienced much breakage at all since the Hair Mayo treatment. Turns out my hair was in need of protein; had I known this sooner I would've reached APL a long time ago. Oh well, live and learn I guess 
My hair feels more coarse and a definitely stronger, so I plan on doing the treatments every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## kandigyrl

Current hair length:* SL*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural*
~APL goal month: *Dec- I have layers plus I got some trimming to do.erplexed*
~Current Reggie and styling choices:* Pre-poo with oil before every shampoo. Shampoo- 1/week. DC- 1/week (moisture or protein). Cowash 1-2/week (maybe). Moisturize and seal daily. Trim as needed. Styling- puffs, buns, and occassionally straight.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: *Hope to learn new cute PS as I am style challenged so I won't feel the need to straighten so often.*
~Post a beginning picture: *beginning pic is in my signature.*


----------



## Phaer

Welcome kandigirl!


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I wonder if she was mixing the MN with anything. I'd be scared to apply it daily on its own.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I think mn would help, but I think I am doing too much already between the scalp massages, vitamins, shakes and EXERCISING (for some Hair at that). I can't do no more (crying), I ain't gonna do no more.


----------



## gforceroy

I was reading through the MN threads and I was convinced that I should hop on the bandwagon too. I bought some MN at the exchange and I went to the 100 yen store and bought some small containers to mix the stuff in with some oil.


----------



## Lurkee

kandigyrl said:


> Current hair length:* SL*
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural*
> ~APL goal month: *Dec- I have layers plus I got some trimming to do.erplexed*
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices:* Pre-poo with oil before every shampoo. Shampoo- 1/week. DC- 1/week (moisture or protein). Cowash 1-2/week (maybe). Moisturize and seal daily. Trim as needed. Styling- puffs, buns, and occassionally straight.*
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: *Hope to learn new cute PS as I am style challenged so I won't feel the need to straighten so often.*
> ~Post a beginning picture: *beginning pic is in my signature.*


 
I am positive you will reach your goals by December.


----------



## Lurkee

esi.adokowa said:


> Here are pictures of my extension braids.
> They took a season of mad men on Netflix to complete. (9-10 hours) I used two packages of outre jumbo braiding hair. One of #30, one of #2.
> 
> I'd like to keep them in until June 30th.


 
esi.adokowa, you did those yourself?  Very impressive.


----------



## Lurkee

AyannaDivine said:


> I haven't experienced much breakage at all since the Hair Mayo treatment. Turns out my hair was in need of protein; had I known this sooner I would've reached APL a long time ago. Oh well, live and learn I guess
> My hair feels more coarse and a definitely stronger, so I plan on doing the treatments every 2-3 weeks.


 
AyannaDivine, I am glad you found something that worked for you but beware of using a strong protein like Hair Mayo every 2 weeks. I don't know if you are natural but even for a relaxed head that generally needs more protein, I would not use Hair Mayo every 2 weeks. 

It is easier to correct moisture overload than protein overload. Aphogee 2 min is gentler and might be more appropriate.


----------



## Lurkee

Ok ladies I need some help. How do I get a braidout to last more than a day without re-braiding at night? I loosed bun mine overnight and it just looked stringy this morning. I think manipulation every night will have affect my rentention but I want to change my style from a granny bun.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Okay okay okay Guys!! Before I went to bed last night I did a quick length check for the MN challenge AND LOOK! I am at APL I think!!!


----------



## faithVA

Welcome kandigyrl


----------



## faithVA

[USER=340099 said:
			
		

> ManiiSweetheart[/USER];15965847]Okay okay okay Guys!! Before I went to bed last night I did a quick length check for the MN challenge AND LOOK! I am at APL I think!!!


 
Congratulations if you are. And if not then congratulations on being real close. 

I couldn't tell if you are or not with the pic. So going to leave it to the rest of the crew.


----------



## pookaloo83

Manii I can't tell. But you're real close to me!

Gonna wash my hair in these twists then let them airdry and retwist. I think I'll wash tonight, let it airdry, then retwist tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Okay okay okay Guys!! Before I went to bed last night I did a quick length check for the MN challenge AND LOOK! I am at APL I think!!!


 
I had to save your pic and and rotate it so I can see it  You look APL to me too! Are you gonna do another length check for this challenge??


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:


> @NikkiQ if you view chavascandy's _How I Apply Miconazole Nitrate 'MN' to My Scalp_ video she mixes the MN with _Kids Organics Gro Strong Growth Stimulating Therapy_


 
Can't watch the videos at work and my phone turns into a boob when I try to play YT videos


----------



## Lurkee

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Okay okay okay Guys!! Before I went to bed last night I did a quick length check for the MN challenge AND LOOK! I am at APL I think!!!



ManiiSweetheart you look to be APL to me too. Congrats!


----------



## NikkiQ

Whoa....second page???!! Negative


----------



## Meritamen

Where's my summer growth spurt?!


----------



## sajjy

Meritamen said:


> Where's my summer growth spurt?!



that's what i'm like!
my seems to have stop growing in the month of May, wassup?


----------



## livinthevida

kandigyrl said:


> Current hair length:* SL*
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural*
> ~APL goal month: *Dec- I have layers plus I got some trimming to do.erplexed*
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices:* Pre-poo with oil before every shampoo. Shampoo- 1/week. DC- 1/week (moisture or protein). Cowash 1-2/week (maybe). Moisturize and seal daily. Trim as needed. Styling- puffs, buns, and occassionally straight.*
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: *Hope to learn new cute PS as I am style challenged so I won't feel the need to straighten so often.*
> ~Post a beginning picture: *beginning pic is in my signature.*


Welcome @kandigyrl! with your pull test in the back it looks like you are just past the APL line! Congratulations! 

I have 2 different lengths just past chin length in the front...and....we'll have to see how far my hair has come in the back??? I am hoping to have APL length all the way around by December 31. Since my last trim in January I was surprised to see my front at collar bone length just the other day *crossing my fingers* all this hair is APL this year


----------



## livinthevida

Meritamen said:


> Where's my summer growth spurt?!


Meritamen are you doing anything different to see that summer spurt?  sending you and sajjy good summer hair vibes!


----------



## livinthevida

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Okay okay okay Guys!! Before I went to bed last night I did a quick length check for the MN challenge AND LOOK! I am at APL I think!!!


ManiiSweetheart you're upside down! LOL!

With the pull test it looks like you are right at APL! Congratulations!


----------



## Meritamen

sajjy said:


> that's what i'm like!
> my seems to have stop growing in the month of May, wassup?


Yeah, sometimes I feel like my hair isn't growing at all.


livinthevida said:


> Meritamen are you doing anything different to see that summer spurt?  sending you and sajjy good summer hair vibes!


Nope, I was doing daily sulfur applications but grew tired of doing it.


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> Ok ladies I need some help. How do I get a braidout to last more than a day without re-braiding at night? I loosed bun mine overnight and it just looked stringy this morning. I think manipulation every night will have affect my rentention but I want to change my style from a granny bun.


Lurkee have you tried pin curling the ends and putting a silk scarf on at night? 

When you wake up take it all down and shake it out


----------



## lamaria211

Ive been away 2 whole days. My dog gave birth to 10 pretty puppies
yesterday I exchanged some stuff. My organix coconut and the ojon I got more nubian heritage products I really like their stuff!


----------



## NikkiQ

Didn't get to grab my MN on my lunch break today. Went shopping and to lunch with my bestie instead. I'll stop on the way home and try to figure out a good mixture with the products that I have here since everything else is gone. Good way to use up what I have so I don't have to haul all that mess to PR...except my beloved Curl Junkie products!


----------



## Evolving78

i washed my hair and left the conditioner in it again! i just don't feel like it.  i just couldn't drag myself back in rinse it out.  so i rinsed it out today, but i wanna try this Silk Elements Moisturizing treatment out on my relaxed hair.  i liked it when i was natural.  i also bought Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist.  i like the Hawaiian Silky 14n1, but since it is getting warmer, i wanted to try something more light.  i will do something today to my hair.  i wanna get out of the house and do something with adults.  i'm sick of hanging out with kids!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Are you gonna do another roller set today?


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Are you gonna do another roller set today?



NikkiQ
yes!  i have to i have no choice!  i have been lookin like crap all week!  just debating if i wanna flat iron my roots or not.


----------



## The Princess

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Okay okay okay Guys!! Before I went to bed last night I did a quick length check for the MN challenge AND LOOK! I am at APL I think!!!



Congrats. Thick hair too


----------



## Saga

Oooh, I just looked at some NappyNFree videos and she's inspiring me to try yarn twists as my new protective style. :3


----------



## Lurkee

livinthevida said:


> Lurkee have you tried pin curling the ends and putting a silk scarf on at night?
> 
> When you wake up take it all down and shake it out



livinthevida Do you mean to pin curl the braidout after a day or just my hair?


----------



## lovebug10

Finally detangled and moisturized my hair after 4 days


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> livinthevida Do you mean to pin curl the braidout after a day or just my hair?


Lurkee you can do either one and still get great results! I use to do braid outs with hair gel or V05 way back in college worked wonders! When I didn't want to do over the braid I just curled the ends like small buns and put my handkerchief around at night. I took it all out in the AM this style lasted me all week


----------



## livinthevida

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Oooh, I just looked at some NappyNFree videos and she's inspiring me to try yarn twists as my new protective style. :3


@DanceOnTheSkylines I took a quick glance over at NappyNFree's videos remind me a lot of YouTube's ImpatientDieter videos with the text and visualization images. I like that she's easy to follow and really detailed


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

This stupid iPod turned the picture around ... I'll get my sis to take a clearer picture in a second


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Okay is this better??


----------



## Evolving78

ok i do not like Silk Elements!  i will not be using this stuff again.  it made my hair feel coated and now i am having a hard time detangling it.  i told my mother what was going on and she made some smart arse comment.  i swear if she wasn't my mother i would have hurt her feelings. i still might check her in a nice way.

i am sticking to Suave and CON.  everything else is a miss right now.


----------



## NikkiQ

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Okay is this better??



Much better!!!!  Yep...you're APL my dear

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Saga

livinthevida said:


> @DanceOnTheSkylines I took a quick glance over at NappyNFree's videos remind me a lot of YouTube's ImpatientDieter videos with the text and visualization images. I like that she's easy to follow and really detailed


Mhmm, I like YouTubers who keep it simple. Their regimen is like 1-2-3.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

faithVA said:


> Congratulations if you are. And if not then congratulations on being real close.
> 
> I couldn't tell if you are or not with the pic. So going to leave it to the rest of the crew.



faithVA Mhmm i know...that picture sucked


pookaloo83 said:


> Manii I can't tell. But you're real close to me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF





NikkiQ said:


> I had to save your pic and and rotate it so I can see it  You look APL to me too! Are you gonna do another length check for this challenge??



My ipoas has a mind og its own sometimes  And Yes!! Im not leaving this challenge until AT LEAST out next length check 



Lurkee said:


> ManiiSweetheart you look to be APL to me too. Congrats!






livinthevida said:


> ManiiSweetheart you're upside down! LOL!
> 
> With the pull test it looks like you are right at APL! Congratulations!





The Princess said:


> Congrats. Thick hair too



Thanks y'all! its random thickness... both of my parents have fine hairs

Teehee my graduation is waaaaay earlier than expected


----------



## Evolving78

ok i just washed that mess out of my hair!  yep Suave Almond and Shea Butter poo and conditioner and CON shampoo saved the day.  i just need to stick these!


----------



## AyannaDivine

Lurkee said:


> AyannaDivine, I am glad you found something that worked for you but beware of using a strong protein like Hair Mayo every 2 weeks. I don't know if you are natural but even for a relaxed head that generally needs more protein, I would not use Hair Mayo every 2 weeks.
> 
> It is easier to correct moisture overload than protein overload. Aphogee 2 min is gentler and might be more appropriate.



Thanks Lurkee! I'm natural and have 0 experience using proteins on my hair.  How often do you think I should do the treatments? Every 6 weeks sound good?


----------



## lamaria211

Ive been buning all week im about to put my celies back in til wash day im either gonna moisturize with Softnfree Milk protein&Olive oil growth lotion or AORM


----------



## AyannaDivine

shortdub78 said:


> ok i do not like Silk Elements!  i will not be using this stuff again.  it made my hair feel coated and now i am having a hard time detangling it.  i told my mother what was going on and she made some smart arse comment. * i swear if she wasn't my mother i would have hurt her feelings. i still might check her in a nice way.*
> 
> i am sticking to Suave and CON.  everything else is a miss right now.


----------



## Angela4769

So I did a warm oil prepoo with castor oil on my edges, tea tree/jojoba oil on my scalp, and coconut oil on my edges. Now I'm too sleepy to shampoo. I can do it in the morning, right?

**I meant coconut oil on my ends...


----------



## The Princess

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> So I did a warm oil prepoo with castor oil on my edges, tea tree/jojoba oil on my scalp, and coconut oil on my edges. Now I'm too sleepy to shampoo. I can do it in the morning, right?



That sounds good. Your hair is in heaven.


----------



## Evolving78

Angela4769 said:


> So I did a warm oil prepoo with castor oil on my edges, tea tree/jojoba oil on my scalp, and coconut oil on my edges. Now I'm too sleepy to shampoo. I can do it in the morning, right?



make sure your plastic cap and scarf are on tight!


----------



## sajjy

deleted


----------



## Angela4769

shortdub78 said:


> make sure your plastic cap and scarf are on tight!


 
 I have on a plastic cap, scarf, AND my winter granny cap. (I got that idea from Tressbuzz). I'm using my own body heat!


----------



## jessicarabbit

Today was my first time using the shescentit tahitian vanilla coconut leave in spray. oh.my.gosh. my hair feels amazing. Its so soft, detangled, shiny but not greasy looking, and smells great! Today was wash day so i clarified with my dr bronners castille soap/baking soda/water/oil/bentonite clay mix. DC's with giovanni SAS, did an acv rinse to seal, sprayed with aloe vera juice, the added the she scent it. Loved my results. Anyway, Im noticing ALOt of new growth in my cornrows, and Ive only had em for what, 2/3 weeks? Idk if its from the MN, sulfur, castor, frequent cowashing, idk. Also Ive been on a green smoothie fast maybe thats it?
HHG ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> Today was my first time using the shescentit tahitian vanilla coconut leave in spray. oh.my.gosh. my hair feels amazing. Its so soft, detangled, shiny but not greasy looking, and smells great! Today was wash day so i clarified with my dr bronners castille soap/baking soda/water/oil/bentonite clay mix. DC's with giovanni SAS, did an acv rinse to seal, sprayed with aloe vera juice, the added the she scent it. Loved my results. Anyway, Im noticing ALOt of new growth in my cornrows, and Ive only had em for what, 2/3 weeks? Idk if its from the MN, sulfur, castor, frequent cowashing, idk. Also Ive been on a green smoothie fast maybe thats it?
> HHG ladies!



Hey....any NG is welcomed! Just keep doing what you're doing woman 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Ive been buning all week im about to put my celies back in til wash day im either gonna moisturize with Softnfree Milk protein&Olive oil growth lotion or AORM



How is the growth lotion? I tried the strengthening cream and I'm hooked. Its a staple for me. My curlies love it 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Seamonster

ManiiSweetheart :trampolin You got APL girl, go on and work girl! Yep, you know it!


----------



## Lurkee

AyannaDivine said:
			
		

> Thanks Lurkee! I'm natural and have 0 experience using proteins on my hair.  How often do you think I should do the treatments? Every 6 weeks sound good?



AyannaDivine I am relaxed but I have been helping my sister on her hair journey and she is natural and her hair loves Motions CPR which is a light protein. We usually use it when she removes her braids so protein is not a set part of her routine. I think you should pay attention to your hair and do the strand test. If your hair feels hard, snappy and brittle then go for moisture but if it is mushy and stretches forever then use protein but try and use a light one first because it is easy to tip the over way with protein overload. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lurkee

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> I have on a plastic cap, scarf, AND my winter granny cap. (I got that idea from Tressbuzz). I'm using my own body heat!



Angela4769 this is so clever! My silk scarf NEVER stays on. I have not thought about using a scarf and a cap. Very good idea. Maybe not in summer though.


----------



## claud-uk

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Okay is this better??



Yes, you're there.  See you in the next challenge, byeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Angela4769

Lurkee said:


> @Angela4769 this is so clever! My silk scarf NEVER stays on. I have not thought about using a scarf and a cap. Very good idea. Maybe not in summer though.


 
I would think it would be even better in summer. You know how we (I) like to keep the A/C on freezer mode in the summer!


----------



## Evolving78

i haven't finger combed my curls out yet or flat ironed my roots.  don't know what i am going to do with my hair yet.  i just my moisturize my new growth and bun it, or put in a pretty clip.  i am coming down with a cold and just don't feel like going out or doing anything today.  my hair feels really nice though.  after i rinsed my hair out, i used Keracare leave-in CON Leave-in, PM Super Skinny Serum and rolled my hair.  i slept with the rollers in.  too lazy to get under the dryer.


----------



## pookaloo83

I have to wash tonight. *sigh*

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed the Celies last night. Hadn't done that in a hot minute. Hair felt kinda silky afterwards.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

trying this Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist on my new growth today. i am going to use it for the next few days to see how well my hair responds to it.  so far so good, but it is very drying in my house.  i bet my new growth will love this stuff if i go outside!


----------



## Sianna

Hooray for random updates!! 



Sometimes I'm not really convinced my hair is growing/retaining especially since I've been slacking off on my regime. BIG TIME! 

But, my hair seems to be hanging in there anyway. 












Not sure if I'll make APL by the end of the year, but hopefully I'll be pretty close. Looks like I have at least another four inches to go.


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ said:


> ^^girl don't give up. Use some product with a little hold and try a bantu knot out this weekend and if it doesn't work...pin that sucka up into a cute up-do. Hair pins to the rescue!!


 
Can you (or anyone) recommend a good product for hold on relaxed hair?

**Clarification...I need to know of a good product to use for hold on bantu knot-outs, braidouts, twistouts, etc...with no heat. Something that won't flake or be too hard.


----------



## Evolving78

Angela4769 said:


> Can you (or anyone) recommend a good product for hold on relaxed hair?



setting lotion will give you some hold for wet sets.


----------



## Mjon912

Sianna said:


> Hooray for random updates!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'm not really convinced my hair is growing/retaining especially since I've been slacking off on my regime. BIG TIME!
> 
> But, my hair seems to be hanging in there anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'll make APL by the end of the year, but hopefully I'll be pretty close. Looks like I have at least another four inches to go.


 
Girl what are you talking about...your hair looks great and I bet it'll be APL by dec...stop slacking on your reggie...summer is almost here, a lot of people get a nice growth spurt in the warmer months so keep up your Reggie....hopefully youll be pleasantly surprised!!!!!


----------



## Mjon912

lindsaywhat said:


> Today was my first time using the shescentit tahitian vanilla coconut leave in spray. oh.my.gosh. my hair feels amazing. Its so soft, detangled, shiny but not greasy looking, and smells great! Today was wash day so i clarified with my dr bronners castille soap/baking soda/water/oil/bentonite clay mix. DC's with giovanni SAS, did an acv rinse to seal, sprayed with aloe vera juice, the added the she scent it. Loved my results. Anyway, Im noticing ALOt of new growth in my cornrows, and Ive only had em for what, 2/3 weeks? Idk if its from the MN, sulfur, castor, frequent cowashing, idk. Also Ive been on a green smoothie fast maybe thats it?
> HHG ladies!



Oh gosh, you just gave me something else to want...what is and acv rinse...I'm so about to hope on this MN bandwagon... Off to read the thread


----------



## PinkPeony

I think I will be wigging it till sept  to give my hair a break.
Currently I'm moisturizing with deep condi then sealing with grease


----------



## diadall

Okay, so yesterday I met a friend's stylist. She wants to do my hair and I made an appointment for Friday.  I am going to call to cancel.

1. Everyone including my friend had short hair...all clients are in pixie cuts.

2. She has only been a stylist for a year and is kind of cocky about.her hair knowledge. I need someine who will listen to me no matter how much experience they have...no one has more training on diadall hair than me.

3. Before I got it out of the bun she said I was due for a trim...she didn't know if I had one last week, last month or last year. 

I ain't going!


----------



## lovebug10

diadall said:


> Okay, so yesterday I met a friend's stylist. She wants to do my hair and I made an appointment for Friday.  I am going to call to cancel.
> 
> 1. Everyone including my friend had short hair...all clients are in pixie cuts.
> 
> 2. She has only been a stylist for a year and is kind of cocky about.her hair knowledge. I need someine who will listen to me no matter how much experience they have...no one has more training on diadall hair than me.
> 
> 3. Before I got it out of the bun she said I was due for a trim...she didn't know if I had one last week, last month or last year.
> 
> I ain't going!



Yeah I'm skeptical especially since she's so eager to trim your hair without looking at it first... NEXT


----------



## lovebug10

Almost out of Hairveda Whipped Creme & Vatika Frosting. When I first bought them, I thought they were a waste. Except now, I learned that U can only use a lot if I air dry and when I roller set and flat iron I should use it sparingly. So far so good and they leave my hair luscious and smelling so delicious.

I'm getting lots of short hairs when I comb at night. Probably has to do with the fact that I haven't been moisturizing properly for days or wrapping my hair at night.  I think I'm gonna bun all through summer. I'm crossing my fingers for a growth spurt!


----------



## livinthevida

Angela4769 said:


> I have on a plastic cap, scarf, AND my winter granny cap. (I got that idea from Tressbuzz). I'm using my own body heat!


Great idea wearing the winter cap to bed Angela4769!  Do you wear it every night? what are the results like in the AM?

I wear a Conditioning Cap every time I workout for my own body heat it gets really hot with all this hair in there


----------



## livinthevida

lindsaywhat said:


> Today was my first time using the shescentit tahitian vanilla coconut leave in spray. oh.my.gosh. my hair feels amazing. Its so soft, detangled, shiny but not greasy looking, and smells great! Today was wash day so i clarified with my dr bronners castille soap/baking soda/water/oil/bentonite clay mix. DC's with giovanni SAS, did an acv rinse to seal, sprayed with aloe vera juice, the added the she scent it. Loved my results. Anyway, Im noticing ALOt of new growth in my cornrows, and Ive only had em for what, 2/3 weeks? Idk if its from the MN, sulfur, castor, frequent cowashing, idk. Also Ive been on a green smoothie fast maybe thats it?
> HHG ladies!


lindsaywhat how did you get your hair to fall naturally in your siggie? 

I'm already planning how to set my hair up for our June 30th length check! My last attempt to "stretch" my hair didn't exactly work as planned  but this next time I'll get it right!


----------



## jessicarabbit

livinthevida 
girl thats my "goal hair" lol thats straight up a wig.
maybe i should change my avatar and siggy pic cuz its kinda misleading lol


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> I have to wash tonight. *sigh*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


HEEEELAAAAARIOOOOUSSSS pookaloo83 having that little ol' lady VROOM off the screen! You know the funniest part was the girl sitting in the chair she just kept on watching the dance off!!!


----------



## Angela4769

livinthevida said:


> Great idea wearing the winter cap to bed @Angela4769! Do you wear it every night? what are the results like in the AM?


 
No, I don't wear it every night. Actually, I only wear it while I'm DCing. I wore it last night because I didn't feel like washing my oil prepoo out before I went to sleep. My hair was VERY moist this morning.


----------



## livinthevida

Sianna said:


> Hooray for random updates!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I'm not really convinced my hair is growing/retaining especially since I've been slacking off on my regime. BIG TIME!
> 
> But, my hair seems to be hanging in there anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'll make APL by the end of the year, but hopefully I'll be pretty close. Looks like I have at least another four inches to go.


Good even edges @Sianna! You'll make APL this year only a few inches to go


----------



## Angela4769

For my DC today, I used Motions CPR, Queen Helene Cholesterol, EVOO, and HE Long Term Relationship. It came out soooo soft, and detangling was a piece of cake!


----------



## Mjon912

diadall said:


> Okay, so yesterday I met a friend's stylist. She wants to do my hair and I made an appointment for Friday.  I am going to call to cancel.
> 
> 1. Everyone including my friend had short hair...all clients are in pixie cuts.
> 
> 2. She has only been a stylist for a year and is kind of cocky about.her hair knowledge. I need someine who will listen to me no matter how much experience they have...no one has more training on diadall hair than me.
> 
> 3. Before I got it out of the bun she said I was due for a trim...she didn't know if I had one last week, last month or last year.
> 
> I ain't going!



Glad your following your gut...she could of Given you a major setback


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> Okay, so yesterday I met a friend's stylist. She wants to do my hair and I made an appointment for Friday.  I am going to call to cancel.
> 
> 1. Everyone including my friend had short hair...all clients are in pixie cuts.
> 
> 2. She has only been a stylist for a year and is kind of cocky about.her hair knowledge. I need someine who will listen to me no matter how much experience they have...no one has more training on diadall hair than me.
> 
> 3. Before I got it out of the bun she said I was due for a trim...she didn't know if I had one last week, last month or last year.
> 
> I ain't going!


Good call diadall! Sometimes even those specially trained to style hair do not know our hair better than we do. She definitely should have been able to see at first glance your ends were trimmed already WOW!


----------



## livinthevida

lindsaywhat said:


> livinthevida
> girl thats my "goal hair" lol thats straight up a wig.
> maybe i should change my avatar and siggy pic cuz its kinda misleading lol


Your good lindsaywhat! Siggie reads "December 2012 GOAL: FULL THICK HEALTHY BSL" I missed to connect the 2


----------



## Mjon912

So today I washed my hair...omg it came out so soft!!! I started with a prepoo with a heated up mix of honey, Kemi oil, grape seed oil, coconut milk, dr miracles go oil, jojoba oil, and essential oils for 2hours... Washed with Paul mitchel tea tree shampoo, Nexxus extra moisture shampoo n conditioner... Deep conditioned with LeKair cholesterol plus... Sprayed with its a 10 leave in and mane n tale detangler... Rubbed a quarter size amount of coconut milk oh my hair...as I was roller setting I rubbed a little Marrakesh oil and Profectiv healthy hair together and put on each section and rolled...sat under the dryer for an hour n a half and flat ironed my roots with silk elements heat protectant spray! 

Wow that sounded like a lot, it really wasn't tho...but my hair hasn't felt this light in a long time and it smells so yummy!!! I really don't want to bun now, but I'm going to =(...

On another note I'm starting the MN challenge...as a relaxed head does anyone have an Ida of what I should mix the MN with, I don't moisturize my hair during the week, so I'm probably looking for an oil to mix it with...the oils I have are...jojoba oil, dr miracles go oil, grape seed oil, organic root stimulator olive oil in the jar, Argan oil, proclaim natural 7 oil, Agadir oil, kera care essential oils, Paul Mitchell super skinny serum,coconut milk, and Aphogee keratin and green tea restructurizer and Kemi oil....I would prefer to use one of these nice I already have them but how would go about using it? Just mix it with the mn and appy directly to my scalp? And also How often should. Wash my hair? Is once a week enough? Ugh questions questions questions!!!


----------



## skraprchik

Sitting here with Curlformers in my hair.  I'm not sure whether I want to let it air dry or do a short stint under the hair dryer to make sure it's completely set.  I love these things.  They make updos so much easier.


----------



## NikkiQ

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> So today I washed my hair...omg it came out so soft!!! I started with a prepoo with a heated up mix of honey, Kemi oil, grape seed oil, coconut milk, dr miracles go oil, jojoba oil, and essential oils for 2hours... Washed with Paul mitchel tea tree shampoo, Nexxus extra moisture shampoo n conditioner... Deep conditioned with LeKair cholesterol plus... Sprayed with its a 10 leave in and mane n tale detangler... Rubbed a quarter size amount of coconut milk oh my hair...as I was roller setting I rubbed a little Marrakesh oil and Profectiv healthy hair together and put on each section and rolled...sat under the dryer for an hour n a half and flat ironed my roots with silk elements heat protectant spray!
> 
> Wow that sounded like a lot, it really wasn't tho...but my hair hasn't felt this light in a long time and it smells so yummy!!! I really don't want to bun now, but I'm going to =(...
> 
> On another note I'm starting the MN challenge...as a relaxed head does anyone have an Ida of what I should mix the MN with, I don't moisturize my hair during the week, so I'm probably looking for an oil to mix it with...the oils I have are...jojoba oil, dr miracles go oil, grape seed oil, organic root stimulator olive oil in the jar, Argan oil, proclaim natural 7 oil, Agadir oil, kera care essential oils, Paul Mitchell super skinny serum,coconut milk, and Aphogee keratin and green tea restructurizer and Kemi oil....I would prefer to use one of these nice I already have them but how would go about using it? Just mix it with the mn and appy directly to my scalp? And also How often should. Wash my hair? Is once a week enough? Ugh questions questions questions!!!



Just wait for our resident MN expert to come through and she'll be able to answer your questions. All those oils sound SO yummy though so they may be able to be mixed. What are the ingredients in the Proclaim Natural 7?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

Took out my twists that I had in for a week. Deranged with conditioner and did a lil length check. Meh. Still looks like its at the same length. I need to watch more tutorials on how to take down twists. I had a couple that tangled bad.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Took out my twists that I had in for a week. Deranged with conditioner and did a lil length check. Meh. Still looks like its at the same length. I need to watch more tutorials on how to take down twists. I had a couple that tangled bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



What happened Pook????

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

Mjon912 said:


> So today I washed my hair...omg it came out so soft!!! I started with a prepoo with a heated up mix of honey, Kemi oil, grape seed oil, coconut milk, dr miracles go oil, jojoba oil, and essential oils for 2hours... Washed with Paul mitchel tea tree shampoo, Nexxus extra moisture shampoo n conditioner... Deep conditioned with LeKair cholesterol plus... Sprayed with its a 10 leave in and mane n tale detangler... Rubbed a quarter size amount of coconut milk oh my hair...as I was roller setting I rubbed a little Marrakesh oil and Profectiv healthy hair together and put on each section and rolled...sat under the dryer for an hour n a half and flat ironed my roots with silk elements heat protectant spray!
> 
> Wow that sounded like a lot, it really wasn't tho...but my hair hasn't felt this light in a long time and it smells so yummy!!! I really don't want to bun now, but I'm going to =(...
> 
> On another note I'm starting the MN challenge...as a relaxed head does anyone have an Ida of what I should mix the MN with, I don't moisturize my hair during the week, so I'm probably looking for an oil to mix it with...the oils I have are...jojoba oil, dr miracles go oil, grape seed oil, organic root stimulator olive oil in the jar, Argan oil, proclaim natural 7 oil, Agadir oil, kera care essential oils, Paul Mitchell super skinny serum,coconut milk, and Aphogee keratin and green tea restructurizer and Kemi oil....I would prefer to use one of these nice I already have them but how would go about using it? Just mix it with the mn and appy directly to my scalp? And also How often should. Wash my hair? Is once a week enough? Ugh questions questions questions!!!


Mjon912 you have that technique set right! It all sounds really good with all of the natural ingredients added to your reggie 

Our very own jprayze started the _Miconazole Nitrate (MN) Challenge (May 1 - July 31, 2012)_ and started a new thread - Let's talk about MN to gather feedback from other users of MN. It's in this thread BadMamaJama recommended chavascandy's videos on YouTube. chavascandy mixed her MN with Kids Organics Gro Strong Growth Stimulating Therapy. I viewed these 2 videos for a quick recap of her MN reggie:

How I Apply Miconazole Nitrate 'MN' to My Scalp
MN Challenge 2011 Results are In! 

If you're joining the MN Challenge I'd like to hear your results over the next month. I may join after our next length check in June!


----------



## livinthevida

skraprchik said:


> Sitting here with Curlformers in my hair.  I'm not sure whether I want to let it air dry or do a short stint under the hair dryer to make sure it's completely set.  I love these things.  They make updos so much easier.


skraprchik how many curlformers did you use for the setting?


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> Took out my twists that I had in for a week. Deranged with conditioner and did a lil length check. Meh. Still looks like its at the same length. I need to watch more tutorials on how to take down twists. I had a couple that tangled bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


@pookaloo83 I love BeautifulBrwnBabyDol's videos on YouTube! Since joining LHCF I'm always on the search for good how to videos in my HHJ and really enjoy watching BeautifulBrwnBabyDol. She has a good video here on _Natural Hair: How to Take Down Your Twists (Avoid Knots and Tangles)_


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Just stoping in to say thanks again to you ladies. I'm really starting to love my natural hair now & can't believe I thought about slapping that texture softner in it. I just bought Cantu Shea Butter Natural Hair Coconut Curling Cream and I love it. It smells great and has a nice thick, creamy texture to it. I did a twist-out with it on freshly co-washed hair with a little bit of HE LTR Leave-In. I pulled my hair up into a puff and wore it out today.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^Glad we were able to talk you off the texturizer ledge lady. Your hair looks great! What did you use to slick down the front??

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Meritamen

I don't know why I keep attempting to stretch wash days to once a month. I only made it to a week which is regular to me. Can't stand having a dirty scalp. Anyway, I just bought a few wigs from blackhairspray.com and hope to receive them by mid-week. Will be wearing wigs till the end of the year and following my _weekly routine._


----------



## KaramelKutie803

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^Glad we were able to talk you off the texturizer ledge lady. Your hair looks great! What did you use to slick down the front??
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 

After undoing my twists I sprayed my edges and nape with water, added a little more of the Curling Cream and then added Olive Oil Eco Styler gel.


----------



## NikkiQ

Meritamen said:
			
		

> I don't know why I keep attempting to stretch wash days to once a month. I only made it to a week which is regular to me. Can't stand having a dirty scalp. Anyway, I just bought a few wigs from blackhairspray.com and hope to receive them by mid-week. Will be wearing wigs till the end of the year and following my weekly routine.



Have you tried stretching your wash days to once every 2 weeks? That may be easier

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Mjon912

livinthevida said:


> Mjon912 you have that technique set right! It all sounds really good with all of the natural ingredients added to your reggie
> 
> Our very own jprayze started the _Miconazole Nitrate (MN) Challenge (May 1 - July 31, 2012)_ and started a new thread - Let's talk about MN to gather feedback from other users of MN. It's in this thread BadMamaJama recommended chavascandy's videos on YouTube. chavascandy mixed her MN with Kids Organics Gro Strong Growth Stimulating Therapy. I viewed these 2 videos for a quick recap of her MN reggie:
> 
> How I Apply Miconazole Nitrate 'MN' to My Scalp
> MN Challenge 2011 Results are In!
> 
> If you're joining the MN Challenge I'd like to hear your results over the next month. I may join after our next length check in June!



Oh gosh...thanks so much for the links!!!! I showed my bf, he thinks I'm crazy but I'm still going to try it, just trying to figure out what I should mix it with


----------



## coolsista-paris

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Oh gosh...thanks so much for the links!!!! I showed my bf, he thinks I'm crazy but I'm still going to try it, just trying to figure out what I should mix it with



hubby thinks im crazy too. he says"you and your hair" then laughes cause its a cream for totally another use....

anyway i ordered on amazon..im in ftance so its cost me like 17-18$ to get that here from the us. so mad.
i still dont know what im gonna put in my mix. 
i have 10-20 days to think of it (thats the freekin long time to receive my order )!!!!


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> Have you tried stretching your wash days to once every 2 weeks? That may be easier
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


Sometimes I do mange to go for two weeks in-between washes but that's more from laziness and just skipping a wash then anything else.


----------



## The Princess

I'm going to self relax.  However  going to try JFM S&B texture softner- to texlax. Will see how that go.


----------



## skraprchik

livinthevida said:


> skraprchik how many curlformers did you use for the setting?



I originally bought the kit with 40 extra-long and wide curlformers, but that definitely was not enough.  I got 24 more, so 64 in total. It came out much better the second time.  I'll try to take pictures.


----------



## claud-uk

Did a WGO/EVOO pre-poo yesterday Friday overnight, then washed with Argan Oil Shampoo, Protein Mask + Egg White treatment, Tea Rinse, followed up with a DC of Argan Oil Con/Honey/Molasses/Egg Yolk.  ACV rinse to finish.

After leaving to dry 50% I smoothed AVG down my hair... that stuff just disappears, it's amazing! Applied more AVG with Cantu Leave-in Con, then sealed very lightly with EVOO/Shea butter.  

90% sure my hair really likes this routine - it feels clean, strong, smooth, soft, moisturized... and tight! Think I'm going to have this as my regular 1x week wash day, but alternate between protein and keratin each week.


----------



## Phaer

The Princess said:
			
		

> I'm going to self relax.  However  going to try JFM S&B texture softner- to texlax. Will see how that go.



Good luck and please be careful.


----------



## AlwaysNatural

I'm getting a custom fit bob wig with bangs made tomorrow.  Going to start the megatek challenge and castor oil finally. LOL.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Lady's I need some advice. None hair advice. my bestfriend stopped talking to be because she is mad that one Friday I left our group of about 15 friends to go hang out with my boyfriend .... I get to see him Maybe 3 times a month and She knows this. Now she's ignoring my texts and calls .... And When we are in the same class she's acts like everyone else is he bestfriend, making plans she knows I would love to do right in front of my face. And when I confronted her about it before I knew the issue she told me to think about it... Am I wrong?? What should I do?


----------



## NikkiQ

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Lady's I need some advice. None hair advice. my bestfriend stopped talking to be because she is mad that one Friday I left our group of about 15 friends to go hang out with my boyfriend .... I get to see him Maybe 3 times a month and She knows this. Now she's ignoring my texts and calls .... And When we are in the same class she's acts like everyone else is he bestfriend, making plans she knows I would love to do right in front of my face. And when I confronted her about it before I knew the issue she told me to think about it... Am I wrong?? What should I do?



If she is your best friend and knows that you don't get to see your boyfriend often,then she should understand. Is she single? Did you give the group the heads up that you would be leaving or did you just up and leave?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> If she is your best friend and knows that you don't get to see your boyfriend often,then she should understand. Is she single? Did you give the group the heads up that you would be leaving or did you just up and leave?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Yes she's single and yes the whole group knew and was fine with it. She's the only one acting like this


----------



## NikkiQ

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Yes she's single and yes the whole group knew and was fine with it. She's the only one acting like this



I may be wrong, but she sounds a bit jealous to me and she's trying to exclude you from things to make you jealous. I would try to talk to her one more time and if that doesn't work, the just continue on with the rest of your school year. Isn't this your senior year? She should be trying to enjoy the little time you guys have left together in school instead of starting this petty drama.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

I dc'd with ORS replenishing pak last night. My hair was so soft. My hair is 95% dry. I put them in plaits to airdry and I'm gonna put in loose twists.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

The Princess said:


> I'm going to self relax.  However  going to try JFM S&B texture softner- to texlax. Will see how that go.


The Princess I'm with Phaer do be careful yet is there anyway we can talk you out of this!! Say something like "DONT DO IT!!!" 

have you done a telax before?


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> I dc'd with ORS replenishing pak last night. My hair was so soft. My hair is 95% dry. I put them in plaits to airdry and I'm gonna put in loose twists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


Glad it worked out pookaloo83


----------



## claud-uk

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Lady's I need some advice. None hair advice. my bestfriend stopped talking to be because she is mad that one Friday I left our group of about 15 friends to go hang out with my boyfriend .... I get to see him Maybe 3 times a month and She knows this. Now she's ignoring my texts and calls .... And When we are in the same class she's acts like everyone else is he bestfriend, making plans she knows I would love to do right in front of my face. And when I confronted her about it before I knew the issue she told me to think about it... Am I wrong?? What should I do?



You have to just ignore her and anybody else who wants to play her stupid games.  Seriously, I'm so glad that sort of s*** is behind me but my 16 year old has been through it recently.  Sounds like your friend is doing a top job of making an arseh*** out of herself - just leave her to get on with it and focus on yourself... and your hair.  Got all the friends you need here - school's for learning.


----------



## livinthevida

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Lady's I need some advice. None hair advice. my bestfriend stopped talking to be because she is mad that one Friday I left our group of about 15 friends to go hang out with my boyfriend .... I get to see him Maybe 3 times a month and She knows this. Now she's ignoring my texts and calls .... And When we are in the same class she's acts like everyone else is he bestfriend, making plans she knows I would love to do right in front of my face. And when I confronted her about it before I knew the issue she told me to think about it... Am I wrong?? What should I do?


@ManiiSweetheart definitely see if you can get some one on one time with her if you can go to her house rather text/call via phone. Sometimes it is best to air it all out in person there maybe something she wants to say and is avoiding to do so. Maybe her feelings are hurt too and she's not sure how to tell you. 

If she's your bestie she should be willing to work it out. No worries go see her and hear what she has to say. Then you will know what to do next. 

I hope it works out for you 2


----------



## lamaria211

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Lady's I need some advice. None hair advice. my bestfriend stopped talking to be because she is mad that one Friday I left our group of about 15 friends to go hang out with my boyfriend .... I get to see him Maybe 3 times a month and She knows this. Now she's ignoring my texts and calls .... And When we are in the same class she's acts like everyone else is he bestfriend, making plans she knows I would love to do right in front of my face. And when I confronted her about it before I knew the issue she told me to think about it... Am I wrong?? What should I do?



I agree with NikkyQ 
Honestly almost all my single friends have issues with my time and attention they say I dont have enough for them but im married with 3 kids so theyre probably right. I try not to let it bother me, my hubby is my true bestie anyway


----------



## livinthevida

AlwaysNatural said:


> I'm getting a custom fit bob wig with bangs made tomorrow.  Going to start the megatek challenge and castor oil finally. LOL.


AlwaysNatural what's a "custom fit bob wig with bangs"?


----------



## livinthevida

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Just stoping in to say thanks again to you ladies. I'm really starting to love my natural hair now & can't believe I thought about slapping that texture softner in it. I just bought Cantu Shea Butter Natural Hair Coconut Curling Cream and I love it. It smells great and has a nice thick, creamy texture to it. I did a twist-out with it on freshly co-washed hair with a little bit of HE LTR Leave-In. I pulled my hair up into a puff and wore it out today.


Looking good KaramelKutie803!


----------



## The Princess

livinthevida said:


> The Princess I'm with Phaer do be careful yet is there anyway we can talk you out of this!! Say something like "DONT DO IT!!!"
> 
> have you done a telax before?





Phaer said:


> Good luck and please be careful.



Yall to cute. 

Yeah my last two relaxers were Texlax. I don't want to pay money to someone to leave a relaxer in my hair for a few mins, when I could do it myself. I used to relax my hair back in the day. Just being lazy. Since I will Moving soon I don't want to trust no one with my hair, so I will be doing my hair myself until further notice. I only go to my previous hairdresser for relaxers anyway.

I heard alot of good reviews od the JFM. 

I will see.


----------



## Phaer

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Yes she's single and yes the whole group knew and was fine with it. She's the only one acting like this



Sounds like jealousy to me.  I would let her have her space. I am not one to run after anyone.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I was really doubtful, but I think I really might make APL by my birthday!!  I had my Hubby check my length, and I'm a lot closer than I thought I was.  That trim was just what my hair needed!


----------



## Phaer

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I dc'd with ORS replenishing pak last night. My hair was so soft. My hair is 95% dry. I put them in plaits to airdry and I'm gonna put in loose twists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



I wants pitchas.


----------



## Phaer

The Princess said:
			
		

> Yall to cute.
> 
> Yeah my last two relaxers were Texlax. I don't want to pay money to someone to leave a relaxer in my hair for a few mins, when I could do it myself. I used to relax my hair back in the day. Just being lazy. Since I will Moving soon I don't want to trust no one with my hair, so I will be doing my hair myself until further notice. I only go to my previous hairdresser for relaxers anyway.
> 
> I heard alot of good reviews od the JFM.
> 
> I will see.



Ok, if you know what you are doing, then I say have fun and make it KUUUTE.


----------



## pookaloo83

Just finished my loose twists. About to get up and get ready to run errands. I don't know how I'll style them but I'll post it when I do.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Angela4769

Since I didn't know what to use for my bantus, I put a little moisturizer, a teeny bit of  Lottabody, and a little coconut oil. Disaster! It looked terrible. I salvaged it by making a curly ponytail. I guess I'll just have to learn by trial and error.


----------



## lovebug10

I just bought the Organix Hydrating Macadamia Oil... I AM IN LOVE 

So I washed last night because my hair was really sweaty from a party, working out, and I've been using lots of hairveda whipped creme ends and vatika frosting. I love those products but when you use too much you get lots of buildup and need a wash.

I washed with what I had on hand which was CON & i used aussie moist to condition. I just put in the conditioner and finger combed as the water rinsed it out. Then I dried with a coton shirt to keep it form dripping all over & then parted my hair into four sections. By then it was damp and not wet. I used HE LTR and the Organix Macadamia Oil to seal and put my hair in six braids all over my head. I tied off the braids with the ouchless silicone scrunchies.

For bed, I pinned the braids down & put the braids into a bun and then tied with a satin scarf.

I woke up and some fo the hair was damp but I moisturized with HE LTR in small sections and sealed with the macadamia oil again. I twisted each section as I finished moisturizing. I made sure to focus the moisture on my new growth and my ends.

I then untwists each section and put into a low bun. my ends were feeling a little rough still so I put some hair veda whipped creme and the vatika frosting and pinned up the bun.

My hair currently feels really really soft and I'm glad I found a low manipulation reggie for my hair for the summer. If this continues to work I may find myself  stretching for longer than 6 months!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but she sounds a bit jealous to me and she's trying to exclude you from things to make you jealous. I would try to talk to her one more time and if that doesn't work, the just continue on with the rest of your school year. Isn't this your senior year? She should be trying to enjoy the little time you guys have left together in school instead of starting this petty drama.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Nope not senior year just yet. But we're both doing an early college thing next year. I'll try talking to her one more time and see if that does anything


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

claud-uk said:
			
		

> You have to just ignore her and anybody else who wants to play her stupid games.  Seriously, I'm so glad that sort of s*** is behind me but my 16 year old has been through it recently.  Sounds like your friend is doing a top job of making an arseh*** out of herself - just leave her to get on with it and focus on yourself... and your hair.  Got all the friends you need here - school's for learning.



Thanks. I only have one week left for this school year then I'll probably never have to deal with her again


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

livinthevida said:
			
		

> @ManiiSweetheart definitely see if you can get some one on one time with her if you can go to her house rather text/call via phone. Sometimes it is best to air it all out in person there maybe something she wants to say and is avoiding to do so. Maybe her feelings are hurt too and she's not sure how to tell you.
> 
> If she's your bestie she should be willing to work it out. No worries go see her and hear what she has to say. Then you will know what to do next.
> 
> I hope it works out for you 2



Ive tried that and she still ignores me.  I'll just leave her alone


----------



## coolsista-paris

problem posting.. see below


----------



## coolsista-paris

again.. sorry. i posted below


----------



## faithVA

[USER=233618 said:
			
		

> Sianna[/USER];15973561]Hooray for random updates!!
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
I was wondering where you were.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i was cleaning my bathroom...moving things to a better place and found out i had lots of products..i might be a product junkie?!
this is.my stock of shampoos and conditionners..a few dc and 1 protein treatment







the rest of my products are in the bathroom: oils..butters...sprays..gel...henna..indian powders...heat products..etc...
hubby says " this is a store. you and your hair.look at all that stock" he was surprised.lol


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok this is how I wore them. 

A pic of each side.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I flat ironed my hair and it was a total fail. I don't know if it didn't come out as straight as the other times because my hair has gotten alot thicker since the last time I did it. I'm just gonna wear it in a ponytail until I can get to the hairdresser and she can do something to it whenever I go. I'm not wearing the wig anymore. I'm tired of it and people have been making comments smh but I didn't see anything wrong with it when I was wearing it. I did miss wearing my real hair out tho. I wanted to get a weave ponytail done by my hairdresser but I'm not sure if I'm still going to do that or just have her do a press and curl. I'm going to get another sew in eventually hopefully before the summer is over with.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0

I'm starting to think I was over everythinging my hair. I just did a shampoo and conditioned with MUCH less leave in and hope for non greasy hair


----------



## TheNDofUO

ManiiSweetheart

Don't worry my bestie/platonic life partner just started avoiding me about Jan. Just found out it was the same time she was secretly dating a guy I didn't approve of (he's 30 we're 17) life kicks you in the balls sometimes. What can you do?


----------



## livinthevida

coolsista-paris said:


> i was cleaning my bathroom...moving things to a better place and found out i had lots of products..i might be a product junkie?!
> this is.my stock of shampoos and conditionners..a few dc and 1 protein treatment
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150639
> 
> 
> 
> the rest of my products are in the bathroom: oils..butters...sprays..gel...henna..indian powders...heat products..etc...
> hubby says " this is a store. you and your hair.look at all that stock" he was surprised.lol


LOL!!! @coolsista-paris!!! that's good stock you have there 

what is the product named KARETE or KARITE in the green/yellow label? I've yet to see that one


----------



## Phaer

livinthevida said:
			
		

> LOL!!! @coolsista-paris!!! that's good stock you have there
> 
> what is the product named KARETE or KARITE in the green/yellow label? I've yet to see that one



And what is that PROVOST??


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

TheNDofUO said:


> ManiiSweetheart
> 
> Don't worry my bestie/platonic life partner just started avoiding me about Jan. Just found out it was the same time she was secretly dating a guy I didn't approve of (he's 30 we're 17) life kicks you in the balls sometimes. What can you do?



1. "life kicks you in the balls sometimes. What can you do?" is going to be my senior quote... 

2. Yes i know...its sad because i loved her so much...and it just ended... over stupid stuff.

But it's whatever now. I don't think i would/could be friends with her after this..just too much


----------



## faithVA

pookaloo83 said:


> Took out my twists that I had in for a week. Deranged with conditioner and did a lil length check. Meh. Still looks like its at the same length. I need to watch more tutorials on how to take down twists. I had a couple that tangled bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


 

You're really close in the front. And looks like only an inch away in the back. So maybe by the end of June/July. There are a few of us in the It Ain't Moving Club.


----------



## felic1

Here I am with a lurking post. I spent about 8 weeks in kinky twists. My hair was a good shoulder length. The twists were installed around St. Patrick's Day. I have been using water, hemp oil and wheat germ butter from silk dreams. I used a few other products from claudies- the isha and ends insurance and some SD spritz. My short ponytail hair can now be a small puffy bun! A bun! I have to celebrate the small beginnings. See you guys at armpit. I am looking forward to being kicked the heck out!!


----------



## Saga

felic1 said:


> Here I am with a lurking post. I spent about 8 weeks in kinky twists. My hair was a good shoulder length. The twists were installed around St. Patrick's Day. I have been using water, hemp oil and wheat germ butter from silk dreams. I used a few other products from claudies- the isha and ends insurance and some SD spritz. My short ponytail hair can now be a small puffy bun! A bun! I have to celebrate the small beginnings. See you guys at armpit. I am looking forward to being kicked the heck out!!


Whoooooo, I'm so happy for you! I remember how livid I was when I managed to fit my hair in a lil bun. Glad u managed to reach this milestone.


----------



## lamaria211

My 3rd day moisturizing with SoftnFree GroHealthy Milk	Protein&OliveOil daily Growth Lotion and so far my hair is lovin it


----------



## Evolving78

i like this new moisturizer. it's light and does the job.  this is going to help me stretch to 10 weeks.


----------



## TruMe

Finally....wash day.  DC'ing as I type.  Completely exhausted though and cannot wait to be finished.  I wanted to do a strawler set but guess I will wait to do tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## coolsista-paris

livinthevida said:
			
		

> LOL!!! @coolsista-paris!!! that's good stock you have there
> 
> what is the product named KARETE or KARITE in the green/yellow label? I've yet to see that one



the karite is a shea butter conditionner (karité means shea butter in french)
and yeah i better use these products. it woke me up! no buying products till i use at least half of these (well...ill try lol)


----------



## coolsista-paris

Phaer said:
			
		

> And what is that PROVOST??



franck provost is a french brand. sooo good. i love the conditionner on my pic. it is ceramides condit. this thing moisturizes and  gives the best slip on.hair that ive usesd. when my hair was dry i put some om.my ends and it was soft and.moisturized. love this one


----------



## jprayze

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> So today I washed my hair...omg it came out so soft!!! I started with a prepoo with a heated up mix of honey, Kemi oil, grape seed oil, coconut milk, dr miracles go oil, jojoba oil, and essential oils for 2hours... Washed with Paul mitchel tea tree shampoo, Nexxus extra moisture shampoo n conditioner... Deep conditioned with LeKair cholesterol plus... Sprayed with its a 10 leave in and mane n tale detangler... Rubbed a quarter size amount of coconut milk oh my hair...as I was roller setting I rubbed a little Marrakesh oil and Profectiv healthy hair together and put on each section and rolled...sat under the dryer for an hour n a half and flat ironed my roots with silk elements heat protectant spray!
> 
> Wow that sounded like a lot, it really wasn't tho...but my hair hasn't felt this light in a long time and it smells so yummy!!! I really don't want to bun now, but I'm going to =(...
> 
> On another note I'm starting the MN challenge...as a relaxed head does anyone have an Ida of what I should mix the MN with, I don't moisturize my hair during the week, so I'm probably looking for an oil to mix it with...the oils I have are...jojoba oil, dr miracles go oil, grape seed oil, organic root stimulator olive oil in the jar, Argan oil, proclaim natural 7 oil, Agadir oil, kera care essential oils, Paul Mitchell super skinny serum,coconut milk, and Aphogee keratin and green tea restructurizer and Kemi oil....I would prefer to use one of these nice I already have them but how would go about using it? Just mix it with the mn and appy directly to my scalp? And also How often should. Wash my hair? Is once a week enough? Ugh questions questions questions!!!



I answered in the MN challenge but since everyone is not on that thread, I wanted to answer here.  I'm a long term transitioner so I basically treat my hair relaxed when I straighten.  If I straighten, I wait 2 wks to wash.   use oil sparingly as well because I don't want my hair getting weighed down and no moisture because of reversion.  I just go a good DC before straightening. I will just apply the MN directly to my scalp 2 times a dayand follow up with massaging in some oil...sort of the same as mixing I guess...I would have 1 step.  But if I feel my hair/scalp is getting too oily, I may just do oil once a day. I like the grapeseed oil because its the lightest. 

If I wear my hair in some natural style like a twist out or a bun, none of these rules apply...I oil to my hearts content and moisturize if I want to  and I wash once a week and throw in an ocassional cowash.

BTW, I'm planning to do my LC (little chop) this summer. I think I have an inch or so left of relaxed ends. But I want go make APL first, just to see that I can actually make it!


----------



## melisandre

Hey, I've been MIA in this challenge, but I wanted to provide a quick update on my progress.  Yesterday was wash day and I noticed that I am almost APL.  I took a pic to share.  I'm barely scraping APL, so I think in another month I'll be there.  I'm excited because, I thought that I wouldn't make it until the fall (Oct '12 or so) and now it looks like I'll make it this summer.


----------



## faithVA

melisandre said:


> Hey, I've been MIA in this challenge, but I wanted to provide a quick update on my progress. Yesterday was wash day and I noticed that I am almost APL. I took a pic to share. I'm barely scraping APL, so I think in another month I'll be there. I'm excited because, I thought that I wouldn't make it until the fall (Oct '12 or so) and now it looks like I'll make it this summer.


 
Congratulations melisandre. You are there and definitely there by next length check.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking good melisandre!!! I agree with faithVA. Next length check and you're most def gonna be there


----------



## lamaria211

melisandre said:
			
		

> Hey, I've been MIA in this challenge, but I wanted to provide a quick update on my progress.  Yesterday was wash day and I noticed that I am almost APL.  I took a pic to share.  I'm barely scraping APL, so I think in another month I'll be there.  I'm excited because, I thought that I wouldn't make it until the fall (Oct '12 or so) and now it looks like I'll make it this summer.



you made it!!!! And your hair looks shiny and thick


----------



## NikkiQ

So ladies...should we crown Ms. melisandre as a graduate now or wait until our June length check???


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> So ladies...should we crown Ms. melisandre as a graduate now or wait until our June length check???



I say kick her out, kick her out, kick her out. LOL!!!


----------



## AlwaysNatural

livinthevida said:


> AlwaysNatural what's a "custom fit bob wig with bangs"?



It's a wig that is customed to fit on your head, which will be in the bob style and have bangs (think nicki minaj).


----------



## sofash

Shoulder length
~natural
~Goal month: October
~REGI-  shampoo biweekly
            dc 2 week
            cowash 1-2 per week
            protein biweekly
             Moisture and Seal GHE style Daily/nightly

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
more protective styling and having a consistant regimen
~


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> So ladies...should we crown Ms. @melisandre as a graduate now or wait until our June length check???


 
I say graduate her now. She can always hang out and repost and update in June.


----------



## faithVA

sofash said:


> Shoulder length
> ~natural
> ~Goal month: October
> ~REGI- shampoo biweekly
> dc 2 week
> cowash 1-2 per week
> protein biweekly
> Moisture and Seal GHE style Daily/nightly
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> more protective styling and having a consistant regimen
> ~


 
Welcome sofash.  From your picture you look like you are already at APL unless I'm missing something. So what are you trying to achieve?


----------



## NikkiQ

diadall said:


> I say kick her out, kick her out, kick her out. LOL!!!


 
diadall you and faithVA are 2 peas in a pod


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> @diadall you and @faithVA are 2 peas in a pod


 
I think I created monters  

I don't even have to say anything any more.


----------



## sofash

faithVA said:


> Welcome @sofash. From your picture you look like you are already at APL unless I'm missing something. So what are you trying to achieve?


i had BADDDDD heat damage so I had to cut some of it a lot of it actually. 2-3 inches .bad bad bad
the from heat damage is so bad i couldnt even cut it all off. ultimatelyi d like full, healthy apl. right now it seems to be just one part of my head instead of the whole length

eta to correct spelling mistakes


----------



## The Princess

melisandre said:
			
		

> Hey, I've been MIA in this challenge, but I wanted to provide a quick update on my progress.  Yesterday was wash day and I noticed that I am almost APL.  I took a pic to share.  I'm barely scraping APL, so I think in another month I'll be there.  I'm excited because, I thought that I wouldn't make it until the fall (Oct '12 or so) and now it looks like I'll make it this summer.



Congrats. You made it


----------



## lamaria211

Anyone use Bumble and Bumble products?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I haven't used any B&B products before, but hopefully that thread you bumped will give you some good answers. Does it seem like a cowash condish?


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^I haven't used any B&B products before, but hopefully that thread you bumped will give you some good answers. Does it seem like a cowash condish?



The ingredients sound more like a DC to me it says leave in for  a minute or two but I think I paid about 20$+ so it better not be a cowash condish. It smells heavenly im hoping its good I want to try it when I finally finish my bottle of Kenra mc next wash day


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ said:


> So ladies...should we crown Ms. @melisandre as a graduate now or wait until our June length check???


 
I would say let's wait until the length check for good measure...


----------



## caribeandiva

~Current hair length: 
Shoulder length

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: 
Natural

~APL goal month: 
December

~Current Reggie and styling choices: 
Shampoo and DC every 2 weeks with Body Blends moisturizing shampoo and conditioner, Add leave in conditioner, moisturize daily. Flatiron at the salon once a month. Twistouts when I don't flatiron.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
Taking multivitamins and DCing once a week if possible

~Post a beginning picture:
Attached is from March 30, 2012


----------



## lamaria211

Welcome caribeandiva


----------



## Duchesse

A few months late..but I want to join!

My longest layers are almost at BSB, but I want my shortest layers which are currently almost SL to make it to APL by the end of the year before I claim the length. And I want my twists to hang to APL w/o stretching.

Natural/4a

Regimine: DC and wash/co wash every 4-7 days. PS all the time!...very rare heat use,

Vitamins, protein, TLC, and positive visualizations!


----------



## NikkiQ

Come on in ladies!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

So K-Mart can totally kiss my patooty. They wanted $14.99 for their generic tube of MN. Like for real???? I don't think so.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

NikkiQ- That is WAY too expensive...I wonder why the price was so high? How much was in the tube? Maybe it had more ounces than normal?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Does anyone know of any hair vitamins that are comparable to Nioxin (or even ones that work better?)  I only have 30 pills left and the price has more than doubled since I ordered last (bc they are changing the formula), so I need to find a new hair multivitamin by the end of June. Preferably one that doesn't have a ton of biotin bc it causes my face to break out


----------



## TruMe

Hey Duchesse, we are in the same boat!  Welcome.


----------



## NikkiQ

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @NikkiQ- That is WAY too expensive...I wonder why the price was so high? How much was in the tube? Maybe it had more ounces than normal?


 
Nope it was a regular size tube. Just ridiculous! 



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Does anyone know of any hair vitamins that are comparable to Nioxin (or even ones that work better?) I only have 30 pills left and the price has more than doubled since I ordered last (bc they are changing the formula), so I need to find a new hair multivitamin by the end of June. Preferably one that doesn't have a ton of biotin bc it causes my face to break out


 
I haven't ordered any since I saw the price go up. They even cancelled my automatic renewal option on Amazon MONTHS before the prices started going up so I'm guessing they knew this was gonna happen back then. I'm gonna switch back to my GNC Hair,Skin and Nails vitamins.


----------



## Mjon912

jprayze said:


> I answered in the MN challenge but since everyone is not on that thread, I wanted to answer here.  I'm a long term transitioner so I basically treat my hair relaxed when I straighten.  If I straighten, I wait 2 wks to wash.   use oil sparingly as well because I don't want my hair getting weighed down and no moisture because of reversion.  I just go a good DC before straightening. I will just apply the MN directly to my scalp 2 times a dayand follow up with massaging in some oil...sort of the same as mixing I guess...I would have 1 step.  But if I feel my hair/scalp is getting too oily, I may just do oil once a day. I like the grapeseed oil because its the lightest.
> 
> If I wear my hair in some natural style like a twist out or a bun, none of these rules apply...I oil to my hearts content and moisturize if I want to  and I wash once a week and throw in an ocassional cowash.
> 
> BTW, I'm planning to do my LC (little chop) this summer. I think I have an inch or so left of relaxed ends. But I want go make APL first, just to see that I can actually make it!



Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU...ive been doing research and I already ordered some Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning cream I'll use that and I'm on a search to find some Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship cream.those will be my moisturizers while on the MN challenge. I plan on applying my MN/bb super growth mix to my scalp and massaging, then using one of the moisturizers following up with dr miracles Gro oil...Im not sure if that's doing to much tho, should I be moisturizing my ng every time I apply? Now I just need to find how soon before i relax I need to stop using the MN

eat: I'm bunning for a yr so I can go oil crazy =) how long have you been transitioning for?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Thanks NikkiQ! Did they work similiarly for you? I am going to look up the ingredients now...


----------



## skraprchik

So, when I ordered the ponytail holder u also ordered a French twist comb.  I wore it today and u really love it.  I might have to get one in another fabric pattern.  

Eta:  I cannot figure out how to get these pictures to post correctly.  Sooooo annoying!


----------



## livinthevida

coolsista-paris said:


> the karite is a shea butter conditionner (karité means shea butter in french)
> and yeah i better use these products. it woke me up! no buying products till i use at least half of these (well...ill try lol)


This sounds worth trying coolsista-paris! I just searched the web and cannot find the exact bottle you have there. I think it could be a really good transition from using Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) maybe even using the karite with my OCO reggie! Do you know if the vendor sells that product in the U.S.?


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> I answered in the MN challenge but since everyone is not on that thread, I wanted to answer here.  I'm a long term transitioner so I basically treat my hair relaxed when I straighten.  If I straighten, I wait 2 wks to wash.   use oil sparingly as well because I don't want my hair getting weighed down and no moisture because of reversion.  I just go a good DC before straightening. I will just apply the MN directly to my scalp 2 times a dayand follow up with massaging in some oil...sort of the same as mixing I guess...I would have 1 step.  But if I feel my hair/scalp is getting too oily, I may just do oil once a day. I like the grapeseed oil because its the lightest.
> 
> If I wear my hair in some natural style like a twist out or a bun, none of these rules apply...I oil to my hearts content and moisturize if I want to  and I wash once a week and throw in an ocassional cowash.
> 
> BTW, I'm planning to do my LC (little chop) this summer. I think I have an inch or so left of relaxed ends. But I want go make APL first, just to see that I can actually make it!


Thanks for all the details jprayze! How much are you planning to cut in the mini-chop after making APL? will you continue to use MN after the mini-chop?


----------



## livinthevida

melisandre said:


> Hey, I've been MIA in this challenge, but I wanted to provide a quick update on my progress.  Yesterday was wash day and I noticed that I am almost APL.  I took a pic to share.  I'm barely scraping APL, so I think in another month I'll be there.  I'm excited because, I thought that I wouldn't make it until the fall (Oct '12 or so) and now it looks like I'll make it this summer.


Congratulations melisandre! what do you think worked in your reggie to get you to APL sooner this year?


----------



## livinthevida

sofash said:


> Shoulder length
> ~natural
> ~Goal month: October
> ~REGI-  shampoo biweekly
> dc 2 week
> cowash 1-2 per week
> protein biweekly
> Moisture and Seal GHE style Daily/nightly
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> more protective styling and having a consistant regimen
> ~





caribeandiva said:


> ~Current hair length:
> Shoulder length
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:
> Natural
> 
> ~APL goal month:
> December
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices:
> Shampoo and DC every 2 weeks with Body Blends moisturizing shampoo and conditioner, Add leave in conditioner, moisturize daily. Flatiron at the salon once a month. Twistouts when I don't flatiron.
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> Taking multivitamins and DCing once a week if possible
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture:
> Attached is from March 30, 2012





Duchesse said:


> A few months late..but I want to join!
> 
> My longest layers are almost at BSB, but I want my shortest layers which are currently almost SL to make it to APL by the end of the year before I claim the length. And I want my twists to hang to APL w/o stretching.
> 
> Natural/4a
> 
> Regimine: DC and wash/co wash every 4-7 days. PS all the time!...very rare heat use,
> 
> Vitamins, protein, TLC, and positive visualizations!


Welcome sofash, caribeandiva, and Duchesse!


----------



## pookaloo83

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Welcome sofash, caribeandiva, and Duchesse!



Why you rolling your eyes? Lol

When's the next length check! I think I'm gonna straighten for it. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

skraprchik said:


> So, when I ordered the ponytail holder u also ordered a French twist comb.  I wore it today and u really love it.  I might have to get one in another fabric pattern.
> 
> Eta:  I cannot figure out how to get these pictures to post correctly.  Sooooo annoying!


Looks cute & a nice fit @skraprchik! was it easy to set into the hair? when my hair gets real curly it's wide and hard to put into anything  unless I hold it all together after a roller set!


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> Why you rolling your eyes? Lol
> 
> When's the next length check! I think I'm gonna straighten for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


 pookaloo83!

You know that's a smiley face for tech geeks!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Nope it was a regular size tube. Just ridiculous!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ordered any since I saw the price go up. They even cancelled my automatic renewal option on Amazon MONTHS before the prices started going up so I'm guessing they knew this was gonna happen back then. I'm gonna switch back to my GNC Hair,Skin and Nails vitamins.


NikkiQ over at @ Miconazole Nitrate (MN) Challenge (May 1 - July 31, 2012) DaughterOfZion1 recommended buying from Amazon here. These are 1oz yet you end up with a pack of 6!


----------



## NikkiQ

LilMissSunshine5 said:
			
		

> Thanks NikkiQ! Did they work similiarly for you? I am going to look up the ingredients now...



Yeah it did pretty darn good. I just switched to try something new

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:
			
		

> NikkiQ over at @ Miconazole Nitrate (MN) Challenge (May 1 - July 31, 2012) DaughterOfZion1 recommended buying from Amazon here. These are 1oz yet you end up with a pack of 6!



I'll have to order some online then because stores are WAY too high

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lovebug10

Random: My hair has really thickened up... If only I could get some length **wishful thinking**

Also have any ladies tried both the hairveda whipped ends & the darcy's botanical transitioning creme? Any reviews or if you tried both which do you prefer? I want to keep stretching to preserve thickness but I know I have to ensure that my NG is nice and moist!


----------



## NikkiQ

Can anybody help out with some reviews??

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Can anybody help out with some reviews??
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



What kind?


----------



## jprayze

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU...ive been doing research and I already ordered some Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning cream I'll use that and I'm on a search to find some Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship cream.those will be my moisturizers while on the MN challenge. I plan on applying my MN/bb super growth mix to my scalp and massaging, then using one of the moisturizers following up with dr miracles Gro oil...Im not sure if that's doing to much tho, should I be moisturizing my ng every time I apply? Now I just need to find how soon before i relax I need to stop using the MN
> 
> eat: I'm bunning for a yr so I can go oil crazy =) how long have you been transitioning for?



Mjon912 my last relaxer was September 2009 and believe it or not, I still have some relaxed ends lol.  My hair was in one of those short tapered cuts.

Sounds like your plan is good. I guess the moisture thing you can kinda play by how it feels too.


----------



## faithVA

lovebug10 said:


> Random: My hair has really thickened up... If only I could get some length **wishful thinking**
> 
> Also have any ladies tried both the hairveda whipped ends & the darcy's botanical transitioning creme? Any reviews or if you tried both which do you prefer? I want to keep stretching to preserve thickness but I know I have to ensure that my NG is nice and moist!


 


NikkiQ said:


> Can anybody help out with some reviews??
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 


diadall said:


> What kind?


 

diadall, I think NikkiQ is asking for reviews for lovebug10. She's looking for reviews on the hairveda whipped ends and darcys transitioning creme.


----------



## NikkiQ

That's a hot look huh?  



View attachment 2012-05-21 19.39.01.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ Lawwwddd hammercy.  Rock them celies girl!


----------



## lamaria211

Gonna baggy overnight with AORM


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ Lawwwddd hammercy.  Rock them celies girl!



True definition of a set of Celies right there lol. Moisturized and hidden under my wigs until my sew in.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## melisandre

livinthevida said:


> Congratulations melisandre! what do you think worked in your reggie to get you to APL sooner this year?



livinthevida

I'd say I found a protective style that worked well for me.  I've been hiding my hair under wigs since December '11. This way, my ends are protected and my hair isn't exposed to the elements.  I can change my style as often as I want without overmanipulating my own hair (I only handle my hair once a week on wash days). I can access my hair daily to moisturize and/or seal.

I've also put more effort into regularly moisturizing my hair.  I'd say those are the two main changes.


----------



## BBritdenise

I'm currently barely at SL... Maybe even NL. 
I'm natural
I plan to be APL by the end of this year... Hopefully by October 31... My 21st bday
I wet and go but searching for styles that work for me and my hair. I use olive oil and olive oil replenishing conditioner and I'm beginning to use
MN daily if possible


----------



## Seamonster

lovebug10 I like hairveda whipped ends hydration, it gave my hair slip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeTQwLI5Bpg


----------



## coolsista-paris

livinthevida said:
			
		

> This sounds worth trying coolsista-paris! I just searched the web and cannot find the exact bottle you have there. I think it could be a really good transition from using Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) maybe even using the karite with my OCO reggie! Do you know if the vendor sells that product in the U.S.?



i really dont know if they sell it over there in usa. im.gonna look at my bottle tonight (im at work now its 7am in france).grrr hard to get up.  anyway ill try checking later.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

melisandre said:


> livinthevida
> 
> I'd say I found a protective style that worked well for me.  I've been hiding my hair under wigs since December '11. This way, my ends are protected and my hair isn't exposed to the elements.  I can change my style as often as I want without overmanipulating my own hair (I only handle my hair once a week on wash days). I can access my hair daily to moisturize and/or seal.
> 
> I've also put more effort into regularly moisturizing my hair.  I'd say those are the two main changes.



I've been wigging it too! I cornrow my hair under my wig which gives me access to my scalp and i can still moisturize my ends,


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

So I straightened my hair with the maxiglide and here are the results.


----------



## skraprchik

livinthevida said:


> Looks cute & a nice fit @skraprchik! was it easy to set into the hair? when my hair gets real curly it's wide and hard to put into anything  unless I hold it all together after a roller set!



That was the best part!  It went in so easily.  Usually I have to fight a little bit with combs to get them through this hair.  This worked no problem!  I think it's because the tines are so wide set.  It's like a wide-toothed comb and not like your usual small spaced comb.


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida said:


> Thanks for all the details @jprayze! How much are you planning to cut in the mini-chop after making APL? will you continue to use MN after the mini-chop?


 
livinthevida I think I need to lose about 1.5 inches to be fully natural.  Yes I will continue using MN after the chop, but I'm thinking about mixing soon.  I'm good as far as not having any side effects, but I want to see if I can get the same results and mix it.  There's still not a whole lot of research or testimonies about long-term usage of MN, so I do want to be a little cautious.


----------



## sajjy

Did I miss graduation? Am I apl y'all? 



sajjy said:


> hair update and comparison pictures:
> 
> [URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0446.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0446.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> *Jan. 4, 2012*
> 
> [URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0565-vi.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0565-vi.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> *March 28,2012*
> 
> 
> [URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0666.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0666.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> *Today, May 7th *
> 
> 
> [URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0563-vi.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0563-vi.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> *March 28,2012*
> 
> 
> [URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0668.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0668.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> *Today, May 7th *


----------



## faithVA

sajjy said:


> Did I miss graduation? Am I apl y'all?


 
Congratulations sajjy, You are APL.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I'll have to order some online then because stores are WAY too high
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ I'm definitely ordering online! I left early this lunch hr to check CVS and Walgreens prices. At CVS the generic brand is just under $12 and at Walgreens it's $14 these are good prices considering it's a 3 combination pack but Amazon still has the best deal with a 6 pack at $13.75 and 1.99 for shipping


----------



## livinthevida

lovebug10 said:


> Random: My hair has really thickened up... If only I could get some length **wishful thinking**
> 
> Also have any ladies tried both the hairveda whipped ends & the darcy's botanical transitioning creme? Any reviews or if you tried both which do you prefer? I want to keep stretching to preserve thickness but I know I have to ensure that my NG is nice and moist!





NikkiQ said:


> Can anybody help out with some reviews??
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


Sorreee ladies! It's been mostly Organic Coconut Oil since January 2012 (that's all I know erplexed) and before that plenty of gel, mouse, and hairspray  I've just added a Conditioning Cap to my daily reggie...but maybe I need to be a little more flexible and add something new to my routine!

lovebug10 here's a thread at LHCF on the  darcy's botanical transitioning creme: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=503487http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=49309http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=49309


----------



## livinthevida

BBritdenise said:


> I'm currently barely at SL... Maybe even NL.
> I'm natural
> I plan to be APL by the end of this year... Hopefully by October 31... My 21st bday
> I wet and go but searching for styles that work for me and my hair. I use olive oil and olive oil replenishing conditioner and I'm beginning to use
> MN daily if possible


Welcome @BBritdenise! Who's the cutie in your avatar? Really cute!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> That's a hot look huh?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150835
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ that is a whole lotta hair! Since our last check in this March your hair is getting thicker those cellies really like this protective style


----------



## livinthevida

coolsista-paris said:


> i really dont know if they sell it over there in usa. im.gonna look at my bottle tonight (im at work now its 7am in france).grrr hard to get up.  anyway ill try checking later.


no worries coolsista-paris if its not in the US that's aok I searched Amazon and they have all types of karité :wink2:


----------



## livinthevida

BronxJazzy said:


> So I straightened my hair with the maxiglide and here are the results.


Great shine BronxJazzy! How was it using the maxiglide? 

I've watched the infomercials last year and was wondering if they really work well on a first pass through?


----------



## NikkiQ

sajjy do you have any pull test pics done from the back?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];15994519]@sajjy do you have any pull test pics done from the back?


 
Aren't pictures 2 and 3 from the back?


----------



## livinthevida

sajjy said:


> Did I miss graduation? Am I apl y'all?


Amazing growth sajjy! Your hair is much fuller right to the ends between the March length check and May!


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Aren't pictures 2 and 3 from the back?


 
Are they from her recent length check? I had to check out the pics from the app on my phone since my work comp blocked them. I'm trying to make it work here dammit!


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Are they from her recent length check? I had to check out the pics from the app on my phone since my work comp blocked them. I'm trying to make it work here dammit!


 
Work it girl! Work It!

Pic 1 is Jan, 2012
Pic 2 Back Shot - Mar, 2012 
Pic 3 Back Shot  -May 2012 
Pic 4 Front Shot - Mar 2012
Pic 5 Front Shot - May 2012


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Work it girl! Work It!
> 
> Pic 1 is Jan, 2012
> Pic 2 Back Shot - Mar, 2012
> Pic 3 Back Shot -May 2012
> Pic 4 Front Shot - Mar 2012
> Pic 5 Front Shot - May 2012


 
Ahhh ok. Let me switch over to my phone and look. This is sad ain't it? 

ETA: Okay I see now. WTG sajjy!!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

livinthevida said:


> Great shine @BronxJazzy! How was it using the maxiglide?
> 
> I've watched the infomercials last year and was wondering if they really work well on a first pass through?


 I love the maxiglide. It gets my hair straight without getting it too straight. 

Yes it did get my hair straight in one pass and I only had it on 5 out of 10.


----------



## lamaria211

So nice to see All these early grads its bitter sweet im so happy for you all i just wish i could be there with ya


----------



## faithVA

lamaria211 said:


> So nice to see All these early grads its bitter sweet im so happy for you all i just wish i could be there with ya


 
ditto


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^In due time ladies. We'll be there. 

Made my appointment for my sew in on Friday. Gonna hide my hair away for at least 2 months. Got the wet and wavy remy hair in a light brown. Hopefully I don't look stupid with it lol


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^In due time ladies. We'll be there.
> 
> Made my appointment for my sew in on Friday. Gonna hide my hair away for at least 2 months. Got the wet and wavy remy hair in a light brown. Hopefully I don't look stupid with it lol



waiting for the pics ! lol 
i really want to wear a different wig. curly one. but my job does not allow that! grrrr cant wait to leavr that place...


----------



## NikkiQ

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> waiting for the pics ! lol
> i really want to wear a different wig. curly one. but my job does not allow that! grrrr cant wait to leavr that place...



Why won't your job let you?? They suck!!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

coolsista-paris said:


> waiting for the pics ! lol
> i really want to wear a different wig. curly one. but my job does not allow that! grrrr cant wait to leavr that place...


 

WTF!!! girl where you work???


----------



## lamaria211

oh so i sealed my overnight baggy in EVOCO and hair so soft!!! yay but still not apl


----------



## Mjon912

jprayze said:


> Mjon912 my last relaxer was September 2009 and believe it or not, I still have some relaxed ends lol.  My hair was in one of those short tapered cuts.
> 
> Sounds like your plan is good. I guess the moisture thing you can kinda play by how it feels too.



Goodness, that really is a long transition... I've always been interested in my natural hair but I already know a BC isn't going to work for me (or my bf) and I don't have the patience to transition for that long, I 'transitioned' to Textlaxed at the beginningod my journey and thought I was going to die because of the hassle...

I've never been big on moisturizing my hair mid wash so we will see how this works out


----------



## Mjon912

NikkiQ said:


> Can anybody help out with some reviews??
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



What are you looking for reviews of


----------



## NikkiQ

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> Random: My hair has really thickened up... If only I could get some length **wishful thinking**
> 
> Also have any ladies tried both the hairveda whipped ends & the darcy's botanical transitioning creme? Any reviews or if you tried both which do you prefer? I want to keep stretching to preserve thickness but I know I have to ensure that my NG is nice and moist!



These are the reviews I was asking for. To help lovebug10 out

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

Moisturized my twists and redid the ones that were ugly. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

coolsista-paris said:


> waiting for the pics ! lol
> i really want to wear a different wig. curly one. but my job does not allow that! grrrr cant wait to leavr that place...





NikkiQ said:


> Why won't your job let you?? They suck!!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom





lamaria211 said:


> WTF!!! girl where you work???


Same here ladies for safety sake lets just say I work for a State office. Policy says unless employees are wearing an "assistive medical device" for handicapped or disabled purposes removable "devices" are not prohibited. One of my staff required a letter from her doctor for the carpal tunnel in her wrists. 

Unfortunately without it I could not order her an ergonomic platform or lower her keyboard to extend her arms and I actually head the IT department  

They literally count every dollar spent. I think they believe we'll try to leave the building with a hard drive or floppy disk tucked in our hair


----------



## NikkiQ

This whole situation is just confusing to me so I'm just gonna keep on truckin 

I really don't feel like shampooing my hair again before my install so I'm just gonna do a good conditioner cleanse and coat my hair with moisturizer after detangling.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

i was suppose to wash my hair today.  i guess i will do it tomorrow.  so that means i will need to get up at 4:30-5am to do my hair Saturday before work.  if that doesn't happen, i got my wig to save me.  i guess i should wash that bad boy soon and don't wait until the last minute.


----------



## PinkPeony

Got my beloved Shea Moisture Deep Condi ( in the tub) I'll probably slap some on tomorow , seal and call it a day.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Why won't your job let you?? They suck!!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



im in a freekin 4 star hotel facing eiffel tower. strict! no braids normally (discrimination) my twists were banned...no curly hair. only straight hair with a bun. if.its loosen it must be neck length. i hate it im preparing cv for a new job search after family holidays. maybe in september ill be changing if i find something decent  where i can be myself !


----------



## coolsista-paris

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> WTF!!! girl where you work???



in a hotel facing the eiffel toWer in paris.


----------



## The Princess

BronxJazzy said:
			
		

> I love the maxiglide. It gets my hair straight without getting it too straight.
> 
> Yes it did get my hair straight in one pass and I only had it on 5 out of 10.



My maxi glide broke only had it for one year. Blessing in disguise. 

It was okay


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> Moisturized my twists and redid the ones that were ugly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


 
Pook how long do you think you'll leave these twists in?


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Pook how long do you think you'll leave these twists in?



I always leave my twists in for a week. Sometimes a week and a couple days. I'm on day 4.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

Welcome sofash, caribeandiva, and Duchesse!


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies! Checking back in...it's only been a few days but feels like forever. Got a lot to catching up to do. As to my hair I'm doing an overnight pre-poo with Argan oil and henna tomorrow after work with my Caca Mama Noir from Lush.


----------



## longhairdreaming

@coolsista-paris, yup your problem sounds similar to my sister's except the Ritz does allow wigs so long as they're realistic...no dreads or twists allowed though and they frown on braids.


----------



## livinthevida

coolsista-paris said:


> in a hotel facing the eiffel toWer in paris.


coolsista-paris that's gotta be a really nice view of the Eiffel Tower from where you work!


----------



## NikkiQ

Man if they told people that work in my building that they couldn't wear certain types of hairstyles, there would be a riot up in here 

I work for the government too, but thankfully they don't care about hair. Your clothes on the other hand...that's a different story.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Man if they told people that work in my building that they couldn't wear certain types of hairstyles, there would be a riot up in here
> 
> I work for the government too, but thankfully they don't care about hair. Your clothes on the other hand...that's a different story.


NikkiQ I remember watching interviews with the folks over at Google and Facebook I REALLY would love to work in a place where there's great food!  comfy couches to lounge! and a real gym!


----------



## lamaria211

I WONDER if i can mix Matrix biolage ultra hydrating balm ad kenra m together for a DC? i have a lil bit of both of them left and im really trying to use them both up!


----------



## Dee_33

^^^sounds like a super moisturizing dc, I say go for it


----------



## NikkiQ

Doesn't hurt to try lamaria211


----------



## Evolving78

i need to wash my hair today!


----------



## coolsista-paris

livinthevida said:
			
		

> coolsista-paris that's gotta be a really nice view of the Eiffel Tower from where you work!



yup. i see it everyday.this is a pic i took from a high floor :


----------



## coolsista-paris

longhairdreaming said:
			
		

> @coolsista-paris, yup your problem sounds similar to my sister's except the Ritz does allow wigs so long as they're realistic...no dreads or twists allowed though and they frown on braids.



yeah the ritz must be strict too!
this is crazy. they must understand our hair isnt the same.
do we ask whites in africa to have afro in able for then to work? NO

by the way im allowed wigs :straight and short....

no color contact lenses even if your blond and want to put green blue or brown...no! i remember a male collegue came to work and got sent back to the changing rooms .they told him " go and shave then come back" man that was funny. poor thing. i was shocked. they even told him he needs to do a straight blow dry to make the hair stay back and look presentable (he is white). he told me he never went to do that in his life except for the place we work at. man....crazyness


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Man if they told people that work in my building that they couldn't wear certain types of hairstyles, there would be a riot up in here
> 
> I work for the government too, but thankfully they don't care about hair. Your clothes on the other hand...that's a different story.



some of us wanted to step out and not work to shout it out to them...but most are too scared to loose their job.so......nada! some say yeah lets do it then in front of thr manager they say "yeah i understand that we need to have straight hair to be presentable" pfff lost people big mouths for nothing.


----------



## pookaloo83

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> yup. i see it everyday.this is a pic i took from a high floor :



Cool!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

I worked at a Waldorf Astoria and I could wear my hair however I wanted. Always got compliments from guests.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## TruMe

coolsista-paris - Gorgeous!


----------



## NikkiQ

went to Big Lots today with a coworker on my lunch break and browsed the aisles for MN...nothing. This is just insane that stores either don't have it or are charging $15 for a tube!


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> went to Big Lots today with a coworker on my lunch break and browsed the aisles for MN...nothing. This is just insane that stores either don't have it or are charging $15 for a tube!



Dollar store. I got mine from there. Worked great!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Girl shut up. Which dollar store??? Everybody told me not to waste my time checking any dollar store except Family Dollar and there isn't one that close to me.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello All,

I was in Cali for a few days, got back on Monday, and here I am finally checking in.  I left off on page 281 and I could not read twenty pages worth of missed information.  So I started off at 298 and ended up here.  Seems like everyone is doing great and that we got some new folks in here.  ::waves::  

Congrats to the graduates of 2012 for making it to APL (I should be a rapper, right?)  

Well, I am seriously considering making a straight wig for a change up.  I have been on youtube and I am digging this 'twist cut technique' - I want to try it.  What is holding me back is that I would have to flat iron my leave out daily and that was frustrating for me the last rip.  I am going to make the wig like a full closure but leave a little, little bit out at the crown so it's like a bob look.  Yesss, honey that is what I am going to do.  I like my wigs full so I will get three packs and use about 2.5 of the hair.  Since I am going for the straight look, I will have to purchase a new flat iron cause the one I have is so bootleg- can't bust a grape.  I will go on the BSS shopping spree tomorrow, after work.  Yeah buddy ....


----------



## NikkiQ

NaturalfienD said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was in Cali for a few days, got back on Monday, and here I am finally checking in. I left off on page 281 and I could not read twenty pages worth of missed information. So I started off at 298 and ended up here. Seems like everyone is doing great and that we got some new folks in here. ::waves::
> 
> Congrats to the graduates of 2012 for making it to APL (I should be a rapper, right?)
> 
> Well, I am seriously considering making a straight wig for a change up. I have been on youtube and I am digging this 'twist cut technique' - I want to try it. What is holding me back is that I would have to flat iron my leave out daily and that was frustrating for me the last rip. I am going to make the wig like a full closure but leave a little, little bit out at the crown so it's like a bob look. Yesss, honey that is what I am going to do. I like my wigs full so I will get three packs and use about 2.5 of the hair. Since I am going for the straight look, I will have to purchase a new flat iron cause the one I have is so bootleg- can't bust a grape. I will go on the BSS shopping spree tomorrow, after work. Yeah buddy ....


 
You know we want pictures when you're done...right?


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> You know we want pictures when you're done...right?


 

Yes ma'am NikkiQ ... I will definitely make sure to post pictures.  Now, I know I have said that in the past  but I will resolve my previous deceptions and show some freaking integrity!!   If you don't have the pix by Tuesday, send them boys after me child!!


----------



## NaturalfienD

BUMP ...
BUMP ... 
BUMP ...

This thread should never be on page two ...


----------



## lovebug10

Today i was in CVS and stumbled upon eco styler gel. I bought it in hopes it will help lay my edges for buns which means more Protective Styling which means more retention which means APL

Any relaxed ladies use this? Is it okay to use everyday?


----------



## livinthevida

coolsista-paris said:


> yup. i see it everyday.this is a pic i took from a high floor :
> 
> 
> View attachment 151005


Beautiful coolsista-paris! you are REALLY close to the Tower!


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was in Cali for a few days, got back on Monday, and here I am finally checking in.  I left off on page 281 and I could not read twenty pages worth of missed information.  So I started off at 298 and ended up here.  Seems like everyone is doing great and that we got some new folks in here.  ::waves::
> 
> Congrats to the graduates of 2012 for making it to APL (I should be a rapper, right?)
> 
> Well, I am seriously considering making a straight wig for a change up.  I have been on youtube and I am digging this 'twist cut technique' - I want to try it.  What is holding me back is that I would have to flat iron my leave out daily and that was frustrating for me the last rip.  I am going to make the wig like a full closure but leave a little, little bit out at the crown so it's like a bob look.  Yesss, honey that is what I am going to do.  I like my wigs full so I will get three packs and use about 2.5 of the hair.  Since I am going for the straight look, I will have to purchase a new flat iron cause the one I have is so bootleg- can't bust a grape.  I will go on the BSS shopping spree tomorrow, after work.  Yeah buddy ....


NaturalfienD I just Googled a YouTube video on the twist cutting technique and just learned how to cut my hair the right way! I wish I had viewed this video when I trimmed my hair in January. I literally split my hair into 2 halves straight down the middle with a two strand twist on each side then snipped the ends  

I had no idea we're suppose to trim on dry hair  whoops!

Ladies there's dry cutting shears in this video on _Twist Cutting Technique: Nape _ !


----------



## Khaiya

*cautiously pokes head in*

hi ladies, i know i've been MIA but i have a good reason! really i do! I found out that i was pregnant and i have just been completely exhausted and wasted. The last thing on my mind has been my hair, i've had it in plaits for about 2 weeks, i did wash it cause my scalp all of a sudden is extra greasy but i haven't dced or nething really 

I'm dcing today tho, trying to make up for all the time i haven't been dcing and i'll put my hair back in plaits and see if i can co-wash/dc at least every couple days until i have the energy to take them down again. Ok, so that's it for my update, i'll try and come in more often but right now i can't make any promises, i'm just always so tired! I wonder if i gained any length? Gonna have to check and see.


----------



## livinthevida

Khaiya said:


> *cautiously pokes head in*
> 
> hi ladies, i know i've been MIA but i have a good reason! really i do! I found out that i was pregnant and i have just been completely exhausted and wasted. The last thing on my mind has been my hair, i've had it in plaits for about 2 weeks, i did wash it cause my scalp all of a sudden is extra greasy but i haven't dced or nething really
> 
> I'm dcing today tho, trying to make up for all the time i haven't been dcing and i'll put my hair back in plaits and see if i can co-wash/dc at least every couple days until i have the energy to take them down again. Ok, so that's it for my update, i'll try and come in more often but right now i can't make any promises, i'm just always so tired! I wonder if i gained any length? Gonna have to check and see.


Congratulations Khaiya!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Khaiya said:
			
		

> *cautiously pokes head in*
> 
> hi ladies, i know i've been MIA but i have a good reason! really i do! I found out that i was pregnant and i have just been completely exhausted and wasted. The last thing on my mind has been my hair, i've had it in plaits for about 2 weeks, i did wash it cause my scalp all of a sudden is extra greasy but i haven't dced or nething really
> 
> I'm dcing today tho, trying to make up for all the time i haven't been dcing and i'll put my hair back in plaits and see if i can co-wash/dc at least every couple days until i have the energy to take them down again. Ok, so that's it for my update, i'll try and come in more often but right now i can't make any promises, i'm just always so tired! I wonder if i gained any length? Gonna have to check and see.



Ahhhhhh!!!!!! Congrats Khaiya!!! You're gonna be a mommy! We love LHCF babies.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Lurkee

Khaia congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## NaturalfienD

livinthevida said:


> @NaturalfienD I just Googled a YouTube video on the twist cutting technique and just learned how to cut my hair the right way! I wish I had viewed this video when I trimmed my hair in January. I literally split my hair into 2 halves straight down the middle with a two strand twist on each side then snipped the ends
> 
> I had no idea we're suppose to trim on dry hair  whoops!
> 
> Ladies there's dry cutting shears in this video on _Twist Cutting Technique: Nape _!


 
You are not alone @livinthevida- I had no idea how to cut my hair appropriately. I would have split my hair down the middle, snip it, and kept it pushing too! SamVillaHair is an awesome channel and I love the video entitled: Fringe.  The way he did the bang was magical. Check it out and please tell me what you think.


----------



## PinkPeony

Congrats Khaiya


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^Girl shut up. Which dollar store??? Everybody told me not to waste my time checking any dollar store except Family Dollar and there isn't one that close to me.



We have a dollar tree here. And some corner store that calls itself the dollar store. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## gforceroy

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> went to Big Lots today with a coworker on my lunch break and browsed the aisles for MN...nothing. This is just insane that stores either don't have it or are charging $15 for a tube!



Someone posted this link in another thread.
6 tubes for 13 dollars. I think the same seller also sells one tube for cheap as well.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00164LKQ2/ref=aw_ls__2?coliid=I25NBFLZUG3CGJ&colid=14W1NHBYC2YST


----------



## NikkiQ

gforceroy said:
			
		

> Someone posted this link in another thread.
> 6 tubes for 13 dollars. I think the same seller also sells one tube for cheap as well.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00164LKQ2/ref=aw_ls__2?coliid=I25NBFLZUG3CGJ&colid=14W1NHBYC2YST



Do you use MN too gforceroy?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## gforceroy

NikkiQ Yup. I just started a few days ago. I bought my first tube from the store and it cost me almost 10 dollars . If I am satisfied with the results from the first tube I will probably buy some more from amazon.


----------



## GIJane

Hey guys. Sorry I didn't do an update but I was currently redeploying. I'm back in the USA. But I'm back now. I m missed the March update but I will try to update in June.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Do you use MN too gforceroy?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I did the order from amazon, the 6 pack and I think even with shipping, its still a good deal.  

Also everyone check the MN challenge...  Veeda posted a wonderful length check yesterday...I would post the link but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Phaer

GIJane said:
			
		

> Hey guys. Sorry I didn't do an update but I was currently redeploying. I'm back in the USA. But I'm back now. I m missed the March update but I will try to update in June.



Welcome back! Do you have to go back? Are you home for good?


----------



## Niknak20

I've been in box braids for a minute, that's why I've been quiet in here lol. But I'm sticking with my regimen which has become very simple. Hope all is well with you ladies.


----------



## coolsista-paris

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Beautiful coolsista-paris! you are REALLY close to the Tower!



yeah. reallh close. been long time i havent gone up to visit.my son wants to go but its discouriging to me.. the queue = count 2hours before you reach your turn to take a ticket and go up.....thats nowadays. 2 hours with my 3year old and his.brother of 10months. nope lol.
ill wait for the online tickets to work again.at least o wont.queue up like that


----------



## GIJane

Phaer said:


> Welcome back! Do you have to go back? Are you home for good?



No. I am home for good.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Khaiya said:
			
		

> *cautiously pokes head in*
> 
> hi ladies, i know i've been MIA but i have a good reason! really i do! I found out that i was pregnant and i have just been completely exhausted and wasted. The last thing on my mind has been my hair, i've had it in plaits for about 2 weeks, i did wash it cause my scalp all of a sudden is extra greasy but i haven't dced or nething really
> 
> I'm dcing today tho, trying to make up for all the time i haven't been dcing and i'll put my hair back in plaits and see if i can co-wash/dc at least every couple days until i have the energy to take them down again. Ok, so that's it for my update, i'll try and come in more often but right now i can't make any promises, i'm just always so tired! I wonder if i gained any length? Gonna have to check and see.



great. congrats . that laziness is sure for a fine reason!!  i remember feeling.sleepy all the time... then it changes with time i got all excited like a powerful battery.
well take your time on doing your stuff ;-)


----------



## chelleypie810

heres an update. i'm still so fffaaaahhhhhh. but I'm trying to reach this goal by May 2013 which is graduation, so I should HOPEFULLY be there by then. This is my hair airdried. I never post but I'm always lurking in here ladies. Changing up my reggie to relax every 8 weeks again. Every 10 weeks just makes me play with my edges and pull them out trying to detangle. I'm just not stretching material. But I've made pretty good progress..I think I will be airdrying and bunning most of the summer.


----------



## bibs

chelleypie810 said:
			
		

> heres an update. i'm still so fffaaaahhhhhh. but I'm trying to reach this goal by May 2013 which is graduation, so I should HOPEFULLY be there by then. This is my hair airdried. I never post but I'm always lurking in here ladies. Changing up my reggie to relax every 8 weeks again. Every 10 weeks just makes me play with my edges and pull them out trying to detangle. I'm just not stretching material. But I've made pretty good progress..I think I will be airdrying and bunning most of the summer.



chelleypie810 that's about where I am. You're not that far at all girl! Maybe another 2 inches and you've made it


----------



## chelleypie810

bibs I know! i know!!! but I feel like those last two inches are going to be KILLERRRRRR. I need to start back to my vitamins..but hair pills are so big and uncomfortable going down...even when i chop them in half. I'm hoping I can get there by December...That'd be great!! But like I said I'm giving myself a year.


----------



## bibs

chelleypie810 said:
			
		

> bibs I know! i know!!! but I feel like those last two inches are going to be KILLERRRRRR. I need to start back to my vitamins..but hair pills are so big and uncomfortable going down...even when i chop them in half. I'm hoping I can get there by December...That'd be great!! But like I said I'm giving myself a year.



It seems like these last few inches are dragging for me too. I'm weaving it up for the summer hoping I'll see some progress afterwards. You're better than me though. I'm 3 years natural in September and refuse to think I won't be APL by then. I'm going to make this happen !!!


----------



## NikkiQ

That's right bibs! You're gonna be APL by your nappiversary dammit!!


----------



## Khaiya

This weather is killer! I haven't seen the sun all week!! It started raining on Saturday night and it's still raining and there is so much wind, seems like a hurricane! Not to mention all the fog. So yeh, most of my days are spent curled up in bed with the laptop wondering when i'll see some sun again.
I don't like how my hair feels, i think i need a protein treatment now so i might do that today if i have nowhere to go (and can find the energy) but it definitely has to get done soon. Gonna see if DH can do a length check for me today.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Sitting here with my Lush Caca Noir Mama henna. I read if I let it dry without a cap on the blue-black dye is stronger...we'll see!


----------



## gvin89

Twists are so convenient when working out!!!  But the bigger news is that I can pull them all into a ponytail with no extra pins.  My dh said I looked like I was 12 with my twisted pony.  I plan to rock a twistout for the weekend...


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> You are not alone @livinthevida- I had no idea how to cut my hair appropriately. I would have split my hair down the middle, snip it, and kept it pushing too! SamVillaHair is an awesome channel and I love the video entitled: Fringe.  The way he did the bang was magical. Check it out and please tell me what you think.


Great video NaturalfienD! I like how he says when cutting fringe to take a look at the top of the head to one corner of the eye then the corner of the next eye. Easy to follow and know exactly how to prep my hair for this cut! 

Ladies Sam Villa is the Education Artistic Director at Redken  here's his creative video on Twist Cutting Technique: Fringe


----------



## livinthevida

GIJane said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I didn't do an update but I was currently redeploying. I'm back in the USA. But I'm back now. I m missed the March update but I will try to update in June.


Welcome home GIJane! Glad you've returned safely!


----------



## Seamonster

Khaia  on the pregnancy!


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> I did the order from amazon, the 6 pack and I think even with shipping, its still a good deal.
> 
> Also everyone check the MN challenge...  @Veeda posted a wonderful length check yesterday...I would post the link but I'm on my phone.


WOW @jprayze! Ms @Veeda has great progress for only 15 days my laaawwwwd what is in this stuff???!!! 

Ladies here is _Veeda's post on the MN Challenge 2012_


----------



## Seamonster

sajjy    you made it, all that hard work paid off!


----------



## livinthevida

chelleypie810 said:


> heres an update. i'm still so fffaaaahhhhhh. but I'm trying to reach this goal by May 2013 which is graduation, so I should HOPEFULLY be there by then. This is my hair airdried. I never post but I'm always lurking in here ladies. Changing up my reggie to relax every 8 weeks again. Every 10 weeks just makes me play with my edges and pull them out trying to detangle. I'm just not stretching material. But I've made pretty good progress..I think I will be airdrying and bunning most of the summer.


@chelleypie810 you'll make APL by then! There are some amazing progress pics in this thread and other's on LHCF  A popular member is @NJoy she posted her 1 Year Progress pics here and I try to read up on LHCF's Site Moderator @Allandra. They are always open to sharing what they have learned and offer amazing ideas and tips as we travel on our HHJ!


----------



## Seamonster

melisandre You slid into home plate and banked APL! :sweet:


----------



## sajjy

Yay! We did it together girls and I'll stick around to support the most popular thread on LHCF  All you new comers you are in for a treat and amazing growth results!


----------



## claud-uk

Did a simple Co-Wash yesterday using 1/4 Sunflower Oil 3/4 Argan Oil Conditioner.  Beautiful silky results, used Cantu Shea Leave In and sealed with EVOO/Coconut Oil.  Also did a mini BC on the front right side of my hair, those orange ends just had to go!  Cut back from nose tip to eyebrow... oh well!


----------



## Seamonster

gvin89	I remember the first time I could get my hair into a pony tail without pins, I was so shocked because at the time I didn't think my hair would grow, lol.  may you always think of these hair growth wins when you are feeling frustrated, and hang in there.


----------



## NikkiQ

claud-uk said:


> Did a simple Co-Wash yesterday using 1/4 Sunflower Oil 3/4 Argan Oil Conditioner. Beautiful silky results, used Cantu Shea Leave In and sealed with EVOO/Coconut Oil. Also did a mini BC on the front right side of my hair, those orange ends just had to go! *Cut back from nose tip to eyebrow*... oh well!


 
Wow! That's a good chop there  But I bet your ends look and feel much better to you and that's all that matters. Plus it'll grow back in the blink of an eye anyway.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=86443 said:
			
		

> chelleypie810[/USER];16009169]heres an update. i'm still so fffaaaahhhhhh. but I'm trying to reach this goal by May 2013 which is graduation, so I should HOPEFULLY be there by then. This is my hair airdried. I never post but I'm always lurking in here ladies. Changing up my reggie to relax every 8 weeks again. Every 10 weeks just makes me play with my edges and pull them out trying to detangle. I'm just not stretching material. But I've made pretty good progress..I think I will be airdrying and bunning most of the summer.


 
At least you can grab the back with your hand. That's a milestone. I'm not there yet.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> Wow! That's a good chop there  But I bet your ends look and feel much better to you and that's all that matters. Plus it'll grow back in the *blink of an eye anyway*.



I would love for my hair to grow in the blink of an eye.

NikkiQ Maybe you can share some of that blinking power. 

Don't mind me. I am feeling stressed over my final exams in 2 days.


----------



## Lurkee

faithVA said:


> At least you can grab the back with your hand. That's a milestone. I'm not there yet.



faithVA there is a trick to grabbing from the back. I am not there yet but if I tilt my hair all the way back, then I can grab my hair, then I slowly straighten my head. Its just for my private laughs though.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=344909 said:
			
		

> Lurkee[/USER];16011329]@faithVA there is a trick to grabbing from the back. I am not there yet but if I tilt my hair all the way back, then I can grab my hair, then I slowly straighten my head. Its just for my private laughs though.


 
Ok, yeah. I'm not that flexible. Even if I could grab the hair, by the time I straightened up I would yank my head back or pull my arm out of the socket. You trying to hurt somebody girl


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm still workin the kinks out of the magical eye blink. I'll get back to you on that


----------



## Lurkee

faithVA said:


> Ok, yeah. I'm not that flexible. Even if I could grab the hair, by the time I straightened up I would yank my head back or pull my arm out of the socket. You trying to hurt somebody girl



faithVA I literally


----------



## lamaria211

faithVA said:
			
		

> Ok, yeah. I'm not that flexible. Even if I could grab the hair, by the time I straightened up I would yank my head back or pull my arm out of the socket. You trying to hurt somebody girl



Lol ditto


----------



## coolsista-paris

faithVA said:
			
		

> Ok, yeah. I'm not that flexible. Even if I could grab the hair, by the time I straightened up I would yank my head back or pull my arm out of the socket. You trying to hurt somebody girl



lol. that flexibility will apear as soon as you see your hair growth. youll fight to pull your hair to show apl


----------



## GIJane

livinthevida said:


> Welcome home GIJane! Glad you've returned safely!



Thanks livinthevida. It feels good to be back home.


----------



## Lurkee

GIJane Congrats! I am positive your family/friends are pleased. All the best.


----------



## Lurkee

I wanted to share pictures of my donut (excluding fillings ). It is no longer sad. 







This picture is too light. Darn flash!


----------



## Lurkee

Who can explain all those random little hairs sticking up all over the place. Is it frizz? Breakage? How can I avoid them?


----------



## Blairx0

Dc with a yogurt, honey, and olive oil mixture. Hoping for an easy detangling session.


----------



## lamaria211

Lurkee said:
			
		

> I wanted to share pictures of my donut (excluding fillings ). It is no longer sad.
> 
> This picture is too light. Darn flash!



Very cute!


----------



## NikkiQ

Prepping hair for sew in tomorrow and decided to take my June length check pic early.



View attachment 2012-05-24 17.53.54.jpg



View attachment 2012-05-24 17.51.50.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Prepping hair for sew in tomorrow and decided to take my June length check pic early.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I love your color. How long are u keeping in your sew in?


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Prepping hair for sew in tomorrow and decided to take my June length check pic early.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



So cute your SO helps with your length check  you are so close. Hope we all graduate together and take over the BSL challenge  

Gorgeous colour btw.


----------



## lamaria211

Anybody use Kera products by silk elements?


----------



## livinthevida

claud-uk said:


> Did a simple Co-Wash yesterday using 1/4 Sunflower Oil 3/4 Argan Oil Conditioner.  Beautiful silky results, used Cantu Shea Leave In and sealed with EVOO/Coconut Oil.  Also did a mini BC on the front right side of my hair, those orange ends just had to go!  Cut back from nose tip to eyebrow... oh well!


@claud-uk why the mini chop? were the orange ends hair color?


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I love your color. How long are u keeping in your sew in?



Going to keep it in for 2 months, but we'll see. Idk how the hair I got is going to behave.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee said:
			
		

> So cute your SO helps with your length check  you are so close. Hope we all graduate together and take over the BSL challenge
> 
> Gorgeous colour btw.



Thanks!! He's staying to get the hang of taking the pics for me. He always takes 2 for me to choose from lol. 

Is there a BSL 2013 yet? I know there's everything else lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> I would love for my hair to grow in the blink of an eye.
> 
> @NikkiQ Maybe you can share some of that blinking power.
> 
> Don't mind me. I am feeling stressed over my final exams in 2 days.





Lurkee said:


> I wanted to share pictures of my donut (excluding fillings ). It is no longer sad.
> 
> This picture is too light. Darn flash!


Very pretty bun @Lurkee! 

& no stress on those finals you'll do great!


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> Who can explain all those random little hairs sticking up all over the place. Is it frizz? Breakage? How can I avoid them?


@Lurkee the little hairs could be flyways, untamed hair, or frizzies. Do you brush your hair into a bun or comb into a bun? 

After a roller set I use my Boar Bristle Hair Brush with a little Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) anything that's sticking out I brush into place. Here's an earlier post on the brush I use :wink2:


----------



## Lurkee

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Very pretty bun @Lurkee!
> 
> & no stress on those finals you'll do great!



livinthevida Thank you.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Prepping hair for sew in tomorrow and decided to take my June length check pic early.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151291
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151293
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ how long will your new sew in be?


----------



## Lurkee

livinthevida said:
			
		

> @Lurkee the little hairs could be flyways, untamed hair, or frizzies. Do you brush your hair into a bun or comb into a bun?
> 
> After a roller set I use my Boar Bristle Hair Brush with a little Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) anything that's sticking out I brush into place. Here's an earlier post on the brush I use :wink2:



I rarely (if ever) brush my hair. Most of the time I also finger comb into a bun so my hair is never sleek. What do you think is the gentlest way to handle these wild hairs? Daily brushing?


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Thanks!! He's staying to get the hang of taking the pics for me. He always takes 2 for me to choose from lol.
> 
> Is there a BSL 2013 yet? I know there's everything else lol
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



A little early for 2013 no?


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> I rarely (if ever) brush my hair. Most of the time I also finger comb into a bun so my hair is never sleek. What do you think is the gentlest way to handle these wild hairs? Daily brushing?


Lurkee for me I only brush on dry hair when:
1. roller setting hair
2. prepping hair for deep conditioning (once a week on Sundays!)
3. brushing hair for a smooth look

These are the only times I brush my hair with the Boar Brush. I also use my new Denman Brush Model D4 with 9 Rows and wide tooth comb to detangle  Daily brushing really depends on your type of hair, condition of your hair (is it strong for daily brushing, does it break easily), and the kind of brush being used!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks!! He's staying to get the hang of taking the pics for me. He always takes 2 for me to choose from lol.
> 
> Is there a BSL 2013 yet? I know there's everything else lol
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


@NikkiQ I don't see a BSL Challenge 2013 just yet! If you build it we will follow  

We have these @ LHCF:
MBL 2013 Challenge! 
Waist Length 2013 

BSL here we come to whipping our hair in 2013!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Yes a BSL  2013 challenge would definitely help focus on the longterm.
Currently I don't want to even see my hair bc I will get anxious about checking length and making APL fast.
Great  idea NikkiQ


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll create a BSL 2013 in October if there isn't one as a one year anniversary for this challenge 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:
			
		

> NikkiQ how long will your new sew in be?



I bought a 4 pack that has different lengths and I think the longest length is either 12 or 14

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## GIJane

Thanks Lurkee and to anyone I might of missed. Here's my June update picture.


----------



## NikkiQ

GIJane said:
			
		

> Thanks Lurkee and to anyone I might of missed. Here's my June update picture.



Oooh so nice and shiny! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## gvin89

Thanks @Seamonster...my patience has grown tremendously.  I am thankful for the small things.

Congrats on the pregnancy @Khaiya!!  Motherhood is such a blessing.


----------



## NikkiQ

This is the wet and wavy hair that I have to use today. I have it in 4/30. I hope it looks okay.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> This is the wet and wavy hair that I have to use today. I have it in 4/30. I hope it looks okay.


 
I think it will look good on you. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I sure hope so faithVA. Now it's time to work on a summer time sew in reggie. When I was transitioning, I stayed in sew ins so at least I have some sort of grasp on how to cowash and such. I think I'm gonna step up my vitamins and incorporate the MN in some how.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> This is the wet and wavy hair that I have to use today. I have it in 4/30. I hope it looks okay.


Very pretty style NikkiQ! This one will look really good on you too


----------



## livinthevida

GIJane said:


> Thanks Lurkee and to anyone I might of missed. Here's my June update picture.


GIJane hard to tell with the shirt yet it looks like you are grazing APL!


----------



## NikkiQ

checked out Dollar Tree for MN. No luck. I've exhausted all of my local options. Onto Amazon I go!


----------



## Evolving78

i washed my hair this morning and still have the conditioner in.  i thought i ran out of time to rinse, set, and sit under the dryer.  so i just took the plastic cap off, put my satin wig cap on and wear Marilyn today!  i will rinse and roll when i get home tonight.  i hope i don't have to go in tomorrow.  i will have to get my kids up around 6am. i need to have my cousin teach my how to use my satin rollers, so i won't get a tight roll.  i might wanna wear my hair out this holiday monday.


----------



## Seamonster

I am doing a protein week end, just took my cornrows out. I had them for two weeks, and would have keep them for a month, but I got too many parties for memorial week end so I had to cave. 

I am excited to try my curlformers for the first time.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> This is the wet and wavy hair that I have to use today. I have it in 4/30. I hope it looks okay.





Seamonster said:


> I am doing a protein week end, just took my cornrows out. I had them for two weeks, and would have keep them for a month, but I got too many parties for memorial week end so I had to cave.
> 
> I am excited to try my curlformers for the first time.



NikkiQ & Seamonster! OOOOOOO looking forward to seeing pics pleeeeeeaaazeee 

All LHCF Ladies hoping everyone enjoys a relaxing & fun Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## lamaria211

Anybody ever used this??? Its extremly thick 


Its by Softnfree grohealthy


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Anybody ever used this??? Its extremly thick
> 
> Its by Softnfree grohealthy



I've used other SoftnFree GroHealthy products,but not that one. All the ones I have I absolutely LOVE! So I'm sure this would just as good.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Anybody ever used this??? Its extremly thick
> 
> Its by Softnfree grohealthy



Never heard of this line.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Shrinkage kicked my asz today. Humidity was horrible!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

Hello ladies! Checking in

Hair is doing well. Gave myself a trim almost 3 weeks ago. Thought I was going to stretch my relaxer from march to the beginning of August (which would be an 18ish week stretch when I normally do 14-16 weeks) simply because i love to swim, but here I am approaching the end of week 10 and about to crack lol. I've NEVER relaxed earlier than 12 weeks (& I've been relaxed for 6yrs) but with 1.5-2 inches of new growth already I'm relaxing on Monday lol. Im really excited that all my hard work is revealing itself in my progress. I can only imagine what the summer growth spurt has in store for me.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkyQ, pookaloo83 it feels (on my fingertips) wonderful like its gonna be great. I have their Milk Protein& Olive Oil daily growth lotion and it makes my hair super soft without being greasy


----------



## NikkiQ

So....i got my hair done and then promptly took it right out and got my money back. It was absolutely horrible. WAY too tight and after I kept telling her it was too tight, all she did was laugh and say I must not have gotten a sew in done in a while..so furious right now.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> So....i got my hair done and then promptly took it right out and got my money back. It was absolutely horrible. WAY too tight and after I kept telling her it was too tight, all she did was laugh and say I must not have gotten a sew in done in a while..so furious right now.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


I know you're mad but you did the right thing. Better to take it out and not have irreversible damage done to your hair and scalp then keep it in. Plus, more people need to be like you and demand their money back. Stylist/braiders need to learn that the customer "is always right." All that joking about how someone "must not have gotten a sew in done in a while" will one day cause them to close up shop.

So what's your plan now?


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> So....i got my hair done and then promptly took it right out and got my money back. It was absolutely horrible. WAY too tight and after I kept telling her it was too tight, all she did was laugh and say I must not have gotten a sew in done in a while..so furious right now.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Damn. This sucks. Are you gonna find a new installer?

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Meritamen said:
			
		

> I know you're mad but you did the right thing. Better to take it out and not have irreversible damage done to your hair and scalp then keep it in. Plus, more people need to be like you and demand their money back. Stylist/braiders need to learn that the customer "is always right." All that joking about how someone "must not have gotten a sew in done in a while" will one day cause them to close up shop.
> 
> So what's your plan now?



Keep the beehive braids in for a few months and rock my wigs

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Damn. This sucks. Are you gonna find a new installer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Nah. I'm done. No more sew ins for me. I'm moving to Puerto Rico next week so when this beehive comes out, I'm sticking to wash n gos and outs

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

Wow NikkiQ. Sorry that didn't .get your sew-in. But I am sooo proud and happy that you took care of yourself. APL is right around the corner for you. I would hate for you to have a set back


----------



## tiffjust2002

So close I can almost taste it


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ said:


> So....i got my hair done and then promptly took it right out and got my money back. It was absolutely horrible. WAY too tight and after I kept telling her it was too tight, all she did was laugh and say I must not have gotten a sew in done in a while..so furious right now.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
That sucks  but at least you got it out and your money back! I'll never understand stylist who don't listen to their clients.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> So....i got my hair done and then promptly took it right out and got my money back. It was absolutely horrible. WAY too tight and after I kept telling her it was too tight, all she did was laugh and say I must not have gotten a sew in done in a while..so furious right now.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



they are crazy. why dont they shut up and listen to clients .pfff that is not à way of keeping people .
you were right to tell here.you want healthy hair not ending up with breakage cause à styler tightened like hell .


----------



## esi.adokowa

longhairdreaming said:
			
		

> That sucks  but at least you got it out and your money back! *I'll never understand stylist who don't listen to their clients.*



This .
I live in Halifax (which is in a tiny Canadian province called nova scotia). There aren't a lot of black people here, but the black stylists *still* think they can tell you something about hair. 

And I'm like honey I am giving you a serious side eye when your two inch long broken off head is trying to tell me I'm washing my hair too much, that pulling my hair out of my head is good for the style, and that I need to stop putting that "white girl stuff" in my hair. (ie. conditioner)

So sorry NikkiQ, that this mess had to happen to you. But who knows, you may find an amazing stylist in Puerto Rico!

My stylist now is super expensive, but she works in a gorgeous salon that starts their appointments on time! And she actually looks at the health and length of my hair (or lack of it) and makes reasonable suggestions regarding care and cut. She listens to me, and I always leave the salon looking fly and feeling happy. (but broke )

If you're ever in Halifax (why would you be?), look up Theresa at Thumpers salon on Granville!


----------



## diadall

Ivam getting my hair flat ironed today.

I will have a photo taken as my June check in. I hope I am APL!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies! I've worked too hard to get my hair where it is for that dingbat to mess it up. This beehive will do just fine under my wigs for a bit.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## claud-uk

Maybe those random little hairs are simply new/thick hair?  I had SO MANY short hairs sprouting straight up from my scalp, only 0.5" long, I was like "these hairs weren't short like this before" but they are now about 3" long (still stick up a little too) but now I realise as my hair is improving it is new, thick hair.  They say thickness comes before length. JMO


----------



## NikkiQ

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Maybe those random little hairs are simply new/thick hair?  I had SO MANY short hairs sprouting straight up from my scalp, only 0.5" long, I was like "these hairs weren't short like this before" but they are now about 3" long (still stick up a little too) but now I realise as my hair is improving it is new, thick hair.  They say thickness comes before length. JMO



Do those strands feel thicker than the rest claud-uk? That sounds like a logical explanation

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## sofash

my split encs are HORRIBLE i do not want toc ut any more


----------



## pookaloo83

I put twists in my hair last night for a twist out. I like them, but they give me ssk's.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912

MJ checking in =) currently pre-pooing...wash, condition and air dry today and then my sister in law is gong to braid the front of my hair ... Will update with pics later


----------



## lamaria211

I just washed out Matrix ultra hydrating blam (which I had on overmight) with Aphogee poo for damaged hair now im dcing under a heating cap with Kenra MC & Naturelle Hemp Hydrating condish


----------



## lamaria211

sofash said:
			
		

> my split encs are HORRIBLE i do not want toc ut any more



I no the feeling
Whens the last time u had a trim?
I took off about 1/2" around 2 weeks ago and I wont be doing it again at least not any time soon


----------



## gvin89

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I no the feeling
> Whens the last time u had a trim?
> I took off about 1/2" around 2 weeks ago and I wont be doing it again at least not any time soon



Baby them with a light oil...castor has been good to my ends.


----------



## jprayze

Soooo close


----------



## faithVA

jprayze said:


> Soooo close


 
You are very close. You will be there very soon.


----------



## faithVA

So who in here is shooting for a September APL date? I need some progress partners to keep me motivated. I am at least 2" away. Might even be 3"  but I don't want to admit that. 

Anyone want to be my motivation partner in this challenge? Anyone shooting for September, October?


----------



## jprayze

Thanks faithVA!  I'm hoping I can make it by the June 30th length check.  But I know you will find some progress partners; that's a good idea.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:
			
		

> So who in here is shooting for a September APL date? I need some progress partners to keep me motivated. I am at least 2" away. Might even be 3"  but I don't want to admit that.
> 
> Anyone want to be my motivation partner in this challenge? Anyone shooting for September, October?



I'll partner with you faithVA! I'm aiming for September now.

And guess what ladies...I found my MN!!!! And it wasn't $15 either!! Now to figure out what to mix with it.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

I'll aim for September too. I was thinking more like December for me, but what the hey.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Ill be down with the sept crew I have like 2" or less to go!  Plus im not going to trim anymore til I make apl
NikkyQ keep us posted on how the mn works for you


----------



## kandigyrl

Hi ladies,

I went Wed. to get my hair flat ironed so I could get my ends clipped. I took a pic today- signature pic. I'm almost there!!


----------



## Mjon912

Unofficial check...all I can say is MN is the truth... I was an inch away last month!!! Cant wait until my relaxer in 5weeks to see if I'm full apl, that would be crazy



jprayze looks like we will be make APL together!!! WhooHoo...Go Us!!!

kandigyrl you look APL...did you do a length check? Or your just waiting until next week...if your not there already you'll def be there soon! Ill be hitting APL with you too


----------



## lamaria211

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Unofficial check...all I can say is MN is the truth... I was an inch away last month!!! Cant wait until my relaxer in 5weeks to see if I'm full apl, that would be crazy
> 
> jprayze looks like we will be make APL together!!! WhooHoo...Go Us!!!
> 
> kandigyrl you look APL...did you do a length check? Or your just waiting until next week...if your not there already you'll def be there soon! Ill be hitting APL with you too



Congrats your there


----------



## skraprchik

Just finished straightening and trimming my hair.  I cut off at least and inch in some places.  I was getting close to APL, but I definitely needed to get rid of a bunch of SSKs and splits.  I also realized again just how hot it is when all of my hair is down around my shoulders.  I always forget just how dense all of these fine strands are.  I'm not all that upset that it shrinks so much when I think how much cooler I feel when it's off of my shoulders.


----------



## The Princess

Since moving out my apartment moving up north (newyork). My hair has not been on the to do list. Last saturday, I did the texture softener, it's really good. Just make sure you dont smooth it in or you will lose your texture. I washed my hair today with keracare detangling shampoo. I'm sitting with "Its a 10"moisture mask in my hair now, as a deep conditioner. 

Washing my hair since my texture softener, My hair is very soft and manageable. I will use it again


----------



## Realhairdontcare

When I took out my sew in a few weeks ago I accidentally cut off some of my hair in the front. I didn't think it would be that noticeable until I got my hair straightened the other day at the hair dresser so if I do get another sew in I'm just gonna have my hairdresser take it out next time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## The Princess

kandigyrl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I went Wed. to get my hair flat ironed so I could get my ends clipped. I took a pic today- signature pic. I'm almost there!!



It look like you already there.


----------



## jprayze

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Unofficial check...all I can say is MN is the truth... I was an inch away last month!!! Cant wait until my relaxer in 5weeks to see if I'm full apl, that would be crazy
> 
> jprayze looks like we will be make APL together!!! WhooHoo...Go Us!!!
> 
> kandigyrl you look APL...did you do a length check? Or your just waiting until next week...if your not there already you'll def be there soon! Ill be hitting APL with you too



Mjon912 Yay!!! I was at least an inch away last month too.  And before MN, I was like 3 inches away.  Let's stay stocked up!


----------



## Meritamen

faithVA said:


> So who in here is shooting for a September APL date? I need some progress partners to keep me motivated. I am at least 2" away. Might even be 3"  but I don't want to admit that.
> 
> Anyone want to be my motivation partner in this challenge? Anyone shooting for September, October?


We can be grow out buddies since I'm aiming for APL in September too. I just did a impromptu length check in the back and I'm barely grazing APL. So I think by the end of the summer I should be there all though I will wait for full APL before claiming it.


----------



## gforceroy

faithVA said:
			
		

> So who in here is shooting for a September APL date? I need some progress partners to keep me motivated. I am at least 2" away. Might even be 3"  but I don't want to admit that.
> 
> Anyone want to be my motivation partner in this challenge? Anyone shooting for September, October?



I am shooting for SEPT/OCT. I believe I need 2 inches as well.


----------



## lamaria211

Ok ok ok im gonna get me soms dam MN & then try n stop watching my pot!


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm hoping for Sep/Oct I'm an inch away (I think!) But I'm a slow grower and i have to trim which will pull me back


----------



## BBritdenise

My hair feel so dry! Omg idk hat to do. I have this rough patch in the back of my hair that always feels (for lack of a better word) nappy. And it doesn't grow as long as the rest and it's always dry and crunchy and it feels damaged. I just want to cut it. Idk how to fix it. Help please


----------



## jprayze

lamaria211 said:


> Ok ok ok im gonna get me soms dam MN & then try n stop watching my pot!


 
lamaria211 You're finally giving in???


----------



## diadall

No where near APL...


----------



## Evolving78

diadall said:


> No where near APL...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151571



yes you are near!  looks good and thick!


----------



## diadall

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> yes you are near!  looks good and thick!



Thank you. I feel my hair looks longer and fuller in photos.

Its a real mind you know what.


----------



## lamaria211

diadall said:
			
		

> No where near APL...



Your close maybe 2.5 to 3" the most your hair looks thick and full


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:
			
		

> lamaria211 You're finally giving in???



On my way to the dollar store as I type I hope it works cause MegaTek was a waste of my money


----------



## KiWiStyle

diadall said:
			
		

> No where near APL...



@ diadall,
If you're no where near APL, then I must be light years away.  Your hair is thick and gorgeous AND you are very close to APL!


----------



## diadall

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> @ diadall,
> If you're no where near APL, then I must be light years away.  Your hair is thick and gorgeous AND you are very close to APL!



I thought this time I'd be there. There is always August.

But I like the company here. LOL!!!


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I'll partner with you @faithVA! I'm aiming for September now.
> 
> And guess what ladies...I found my MN!!!! And it wasn't $15 either!! Now to figure out what to mix with it.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
NikkiQ, you are further along than you think. You will graduate long before September. You are way past collarbone which is where I'm sitting.


----------



## diadall

What is MN?


----------



## faithVA

diadall said:


> No where near APL...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151571


 
It's pretty though. And you aren't that far away.


----------



## jprayze

BBritdenise said:


> My hair feel so dry! Omg idk hat to do. I have this rough patch in the back of my hair that always feels (for lack of a better word) nappy. And it doesn't grow as long as the rest and it's always dry and crunchy and it feels damaged. I just want to cut it. Idk how to fix it. Help please


 
BBritdenise When the last time you DC'd?


----------



## jprayze

diadall said:


> What is MN?


 
miconazole nitrate - check out the MN challenge link in my siggy for more info


----------



## Mjon912

lamaria211... That's more like my longest section, when I'm full APL I'll claim it but thanks tho!!!
jprayze... I've only been using this stuff for a week! But I've already gone an got more for when I run out! This is soled citing
diadall...your hair looks good girl...stop selling yourself short, your closer then you think =)

My sis in law couldn't do my hair, back problems, so I'm over here trying to braid my hair myself...it's not looking to good but I'm going to stick with it, hopefully I can keep them in until at least Thursday, that will give me a good PS and make applying my MN mix easier


----------



## lamaria211

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> lamaria211... That's more like my longest section, when I'm full APL I'll claim it but thanks tho!!!
> jprayze... I've only been using this stuff for a week! But I've already gone an got more for when I run out! This is soled citing
> diadall...your hair looks good girl...stop selling yourself short, your closer then you think =)
> 
> My sis in law couldn't do my hair, back problems, so I'm over here trying to braid my hair myself...it's not looking to good but I'm going to stick with it, hopefully I can keep them in until at least Thursday, that will give me a good PS and make applying my MN mix easier



Whats in your mn mix if u dont mind me askin? Tia


----------



## BBritdenise

jprayze said:
			
		

> BBritdenise When the last time you DC'd?



Idk what to dc with. So it's been a couple of weeks. I don't want to keep using protein and other than my ORS conditioner, all I have is protein products. And I don't have mine until friday to go buy anything.


----------



## Mjon912

Braids for the week...they are so loose I doubt they will last that long tho...hopefully ill get better quick cuz this is going to be my protective style until Sept...I think 



Oh my gosh ladies...I never really believed in pre pooing, today was my third time doing it but my NG is crazy straight...I'm about 8 weeks post and I look like I just got a relaxer!!! Today I used a lot of honey mixed with grapeseedoil, jojoba oil, Paul Mitchell super skinny serum, essential oils, coconut milk and some agadir argan oil...my hair is as soft as a new borns and my NG, I just can't get over how straight it is!!!

lamaria211 I used half of a 6oz jar of BB SuperGro (orange words/Green grease lol) mixed with a couple globs of sulfer8, a few squirts if dr miracles Gro oil and half of a tube of MN

...oh and after I put that mix on my head and rub it in I put some dr miracles Gro oil on my scalp and rub that in too...fair warning, it stinks...I've had to up my washing to every 3 days cuz my bf says I smell like an old person lol


----------



## PinkPeony

faithVA I'm on a personal no length check/hide my hair challenge till sept (min.) so I'm with you


----------



## jprayze

Mjon912 said:


> Braids for the week...they are so loose I doubt they will last that long tho...hopefully ill get better quick cuz this is going to be my protective style until Sept...I think
> 
> View attachment 151587
> 
> Oh my gosh ladies...I never really believed in pre pooing, today was my third time doing it but my NG is crazy straight...I'm about 8 weeks post and I look like I just got a relaxer!!! Today I used a lot of honey mixed with grapeseedoil, jojoba oil, Paul Mitchell super skinny serum, essential oils, coconut milk and some agadir argan oil...my hair is as soft as a new borns and my NG, I just can't get over how straight it is!!!
> 
> @lamaria211 I used half of a 6oz jar of BB SuperGro (orange words/Green grease lol) mixed with a couple globs of sulfer8, a few squirts if dr miracles Gro oil and half of a tube of MN
> 
> ...oh and after I put that mix on my head and rub it in I put some dr miracles Gro oil on my scalp and rub that in too...fair warning, it stinks...I've had to up my washing to every 3 days cuz my bf says I smell like an old person lol


 
Mjon912 Your braids are cute!  That's a good PS idea.  I need to practice braiding.


----------



## skraprchik

Here's a pic of my hair before the trim.  I don't  know where it falls now, but I trimmed off 1-1.5 inches in some places. I'm going to stick to my updos for the rest of the summer and reassess in the fall.







Man, its hard to take a pic of the back of your head.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna start using my MN mix tomorrow...once I figure out if the mixture I'm thinking of trying is a good idea 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna start using my MN mix tomorrow...once I figure out if the mixture I'm thinking of trying is a good idea
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



im still waiting to receive my amazon order . it sait 10-20 days cause im in france !!!!!!! 

man thats long !


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow that IS a long time!!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## claud-uk

Rinsed out my oil pre-poo from yesterday.  Spritzed with Vitale Porosity, then Black Tea, then applied a light protein mask for 10 minutes.  Rinsed, then applied moisturizing condition of:

AVG
Hollywood Beauty Argan Conditioner
Honey (above ingredients in equal amounts)
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil

Left to sit for about an hour then sealed with Soy/Coconut/EVOO before rinsing out three 2 hours later.

Hair feels exceptionally strong, only had 3 tiny breakages through whole wash/rinse process.  I will keep doing a light protein treatment weekly as long as my hair continues to feel strong and moisturized!


----------



## NikkiQ

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Rinsed out my oil pre-poo from yesterday.  Spritzed with Vitale Porosity, then Black Tea, then applied a light protein mask for 10 minutes.  Rinsed, then applied moisturizing condition of:
> 
> AVG
> Hollywood Beauty Argan Conditioner
> Honey (above ingredients in equal amounts)
> Jojoba Oil
> Avocado Oil
> 
> Left to sit for about an hour then sealed with Soy/Coconut/EVOO before rinsing out three 2 hours later.
> 
> Hair feels exceptionally strong, only had 3 tiny breakages through whole wash/rinse process.  I will keep doing a light protein treatment weekly as long as my hair continues to feel strong and moisturized!



That sounds like a damn good mix of products!! Even my hair is a little jealous right now after reading that lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lovebug10

Random but a little while back I posted about a random trim I gave to myself. I was tired of all the breakage I was getting and no protein treatment or DC was helping it. Then I assessed my ends and they were raggedy and thin. So I part my hair into a bunch of little sections & just cut whereever it looked see through. I have been busy so i haven't been to a salon or even rollerset. I simply washed once a week or when my hair felt too oily and air dried in braids. And then continued to bun. 

Yesterday, I went to the dominican salon & did the ORS replenishing pack treatment and got a rollerset. I had her wrap it (no blow dry) and then went home. When I took our my wrap I had thick blunt ends (surprisingly I managed to cut my hair evenly). Also my hair was so shiny and strong and healthy looking. It is shorter because of the trim I gave myself (up to 1.5 inches in some areas) but my hair has never been so strong and healthy. I will be bunning as a PS so hopefully that will help my retention rates!


----------



## NikkiQ

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> Random but a little while back I posted about a random trim I gave to myself. I was tired of all the breakage I was getting and no protein treatment or DC was helping it. Then I assessed my ends and they were raggedy and thin. So I part my hair into a bunch of little sections & just cut whereever it looked see through. I have been busy so i haven't been to a salon or even rollerset. I simply washed once a week or when my hair felt too oily and air dried in braids. And then continued to bun.
> 
> Yesterday, I went to the dominican salon & did the ORS replenishing pack treatment and got a rollerset. I had her wrap it (no blow dry) and then went home. When I took our my wrap I had thick blunt ends (surprisingly I managed to cut my hair evenly). Also my hair was so shiny and strong and healthy looking. It is shorter because of the trim I gave myself (up to 1.5 inches in some areas) but my hair has never been so strong and healthy. I will be bunning as a PS so hopefully that will help my retention rates!



Yay!! That's awesome! Glad to hear that lovebug10. You're back on the road to APL again!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Haven't posted in here in ages. I have relaxed my head so now I really want to get serious about growing my hair. I would like to get as close to APL as possible by Dec 31st. Now to research now smelly growth aids.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Saturday I shampoo'd, henna'd, and DC overnight. 
Sunday morning rinsed the DC out and added a leave in and MN on my scalp.
I reeeaaaallllly want this MN to work


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ, pookaloo83,   lamaria211, Meritamen, gforceroy, TheNDofUO, PinkPeony, 


Thank you ladies for offering to be my progress partner. I am being picky though. I am looking for someone close to my current length. So I posted a pic for comparison. Some of you are quite a few inches ahead of me. And the MN ladies are going to quickly pass me up. I'm cheering you on but I need someone that I can keep up with. Some of you ladies hair grows out of your head like weeds

So here is where my hair is. So which of you ladies are between SL and CBL?


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

faithVA

I am your twin.  I am at the same location per judging from your photo.  I, however do not feel very ambitious about the September time line for myself.  I posted in here earlier that my expectation/graduation date would be December 2012.  Shaving 3 months off my estimated date has me kind of nervous. I can try to keep you motivated but you will be surpassing me.


----------



## TheNDofUO

faithVA Right now my hair longer than yours but I will be trimming my hair soon so I don't know where that will take me.

My official length check will be next week anyway


----------



## lamaria211

faithVA said:
			
		

> NikkiQ, pookaloo83,   lamaria211, Meritamen, gforceroy, TheNDofUO, PinkPeony,
> 
> Thank you ladies for offering to be my progress partner. I am being picky though. I am looking for someone close to my current length. So I posted a pic for comparison. Some of you are quite a few inches ahead of me. And the MN ladies are going to quickly pass me up. I'm cheering you on but I need someone that I can keep up with. Some of you ladies hair grows out of your head like weeds
> 
> So here is where my hair is. So which of you ladies are between SL and CBL?



Ill post a pic later today


----------



## lamaria211

Today moisturized half my head with SM Curl enhancing smoothie and the other half with Qhemet BRBC they feel just about the same


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Today moisturized half my head with SM Curl enhancing smoothie and the other half with Qhemet BRBC they feel just about the same



Keep us posted on how they hold up throughout the day. Nice experiment you got going on lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

Postpardim shedding *crying* I thought it wouldnt happen to me im scared to touch my hair


----------



## faithVA

[USER=317281 said:
			
		

> JazzyOleBabe[/USER];16033799]@faithVA
> 
> I am your twin. I am at the same location per judging from your photo. I, however do not feel very ambitious about the September time line for myself. I posted in here earlier that my expectation/graduation date would be December 2012. Shaving 3 months off my estimated date has me kind of nervous. I can try to keep you motivated but you will be surpassing me.


 
I don't think I will make it by September either. But if I put my focus on December, then I won't feel motivated at all  

I respect what you are saying. Stick to your original December date because it will keep you feeling motivated.


----------



## faithVA

lamaria211 said:


> Postpardim shedding *crying* I thought it wouldnt happen to me im scared to touch my hair


 
 I'm sorry. I know you don't want it to happen. But the good news is as your body adjust it will recover. Just keep loving your hair and taking care of your body and your hair will flourish.


----------



## Mjon912

lamaria211 said:


> Postpardim shedding *crying* I thought it wouldnt happen to me im scared to touch my hair



Aww...I've been there to, it sucks... I wish I would of gotten some advice before I cut my hair...what I've learned to help with it is try garlic pills and garlic deep conditions...I hope it doesn't get to bad but don't cut unless you feel you have to...I cut from BSL to SL and cried like a baby...I actually remember reading a post about this and there were lots of other useful responses, I'm going to search for it. . . . I can't find it =\ I suck at searches

MJ saying hello...hope everyone is enjoying this holiday weekend...I'm waiting for the hubby to get home so we can go to this cook out...my idea of Protective styling with braids isn't going to work...it's fine when I'm in the house but I went to put on my outfit to go out and I look like a 12 yr old playing in her moms clothes...I already have a young face and these braids make me look like a kid I will be taking them out tonight when I get home...I might even take then out before I go if I have enough time...I need to find a new PS


----------



## gvin89

faithVA, let's do this...I think our length is comparable. Sept may be a long shot but I'm willing to buckle down and try to make it.


----------



## faithVA

Mjon912 said:


> ...it's fine when I'm in the house but I went to put on my outfit to go out and I look like a 12 yr old playing in her moms clothes...I already have a young face and these braids make me look like a kid I will be taking them out tonight when I get home...I might even take then out before I go if I have enough time...I need to find a new PS


 
Not to laugh at you but the description is so cute.


----------



## faithVA

gvin89 said:


> @faithVA, let's do this...I think our length is comparable. Sept may be a long shot but I'm willing to buckle down and try to make it.


 
Alright gvin89, Let's do this. I'm doing the CG method right now for another 4 to 6 weeks and laying off the protein. Cowashing 3x a week, Dcing 1x a week. Washing with mudwash 1x a month. I'm doing a search and destroy as I feel like it. My strands are so fine its hard to find which strand the SSK is on.  And I am sealing my ends with butter on a regular basis. I hope all of this together will help with my retention.


----------



## faithVA

Where is everybody?


----------



## jprayze

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Rinsed out my oil pre-poo from yesterday.  Spritzed with Vitale Porosity, then Black Tea, then applied a light protein mask for 10 minutes.  Rinsed, then applied moisturizing condition of:
> 
> AVG
> Hollywood Beauty Argan Conditioner
> Honey (above ingredients in equal amounts)
> Jojoba Oil
> Avocado Oil
> 
> Left to sit for about an hour then sealed with Soy/Coconut/EVOO before rinsing out three 2 hours later.
> 
> Hair feels exceptionally strong, only had 3 tiny breakages through whole wash/rinse process.  I will keep doing a light protein treatment weekly as long as my hair continues to feel strong and moisturized!



What's AVG?


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies!

jprayze AVG = Aloe Vera Gel

faithVA I don't think I'll make it before Dec. The back of my hair wasn't retaining so well over the last 3 months or so. I only realised a little while ago that the twists at the back are rubbing against the base of my neck. So I figure that's the cause. 
I have decided to do more updos...and see if that helps.


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!
> 
> jprayze AVG = Aloe Vera Gel
> 
> faithVA I don't think I'll make it before Dec. The back of my hair wasn't retaining so well over the last 3 months or so. I only realised a little while ago that the twists at the back are rubbing against the base of my neck. So I figure that's the cause.
> I have decided to do more updos...and see if that helps.



I can't wait to see your up dos. Everything else you do is GORGEOUS!!!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

jprayze said:
			
		

> What's AVG?



I think aloe Vera gel

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

*sigh* wore my hair in a braidout. It was nice for a minute but then the humidity took my curls and poofed it up. Smh

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ awww thanks hun! I have been googling and searching on tumblr for ideas.


----------



## PinkPeony

faithVA I honestly don't know where Iam lengthwise.
My last official length check was at the start of the challenge in november, I think I took a backshot before spring.
My hair is in cornrows so I really don't know lol


----------



## jessicarabbit

I have an update ladies! So, I took down my braids tonight. I started off with a HOT, covered that with a bag and let it sit for 20 minutes. Then i began finger combing out/taking down the braids, very gently and slowly. There wasnt much tangling or breakage, until I finished taking them all down. Oh. My. God. breakage city. At first I thought it was just shed hair, but it just kept coming out! in clumps! So, in fear, i clarified my hair. Then I whipped up an egg, aphogee balancing conditioner, and olive oil and applied that very generously to my hair. Let that sit. rinse out. Not so much breakage city any more, more like breakage town. Now im sitting under some black tea, lavender tea, and bamboo tea, under a baggie for 30 min. I THINK i may have rescued my hair somewhat, but I really thought I was taking care of my hair with the braids! guess i'll have to step it up next time around. But on a more positive note, my hair has gotten noticably much thicker and longer. no pics to june 30 though, hee hee


----------



## claud-uk

NikkiQ said:


> That sounds like a damn good mix of products!! Even my hair is a little jealous right now after reading that lol



I tell you what Nikki, that was an "emergency" treatment I did for breakage about a month ago and it cut the breakage there and then, but it was the start of a realization for me.

I was reading about mixing moisture and protein 80/20 each time you do your hair instead of focusing on moisture for a few weeks and then protein for one week,  so I thought that because my hair reacted so well to the protein treatment in general (the NG and the relaxed ends) that I'd try see if I could make this work for me on a more regular basis.  

So I did a oil+moisture pre-poo / light protein / moisture DC the next week with the same results, and again last Sunday, and I've had the same results each time - strong, healthy-feeling hair, soft and moisturized, tangle free.  Each strand feels thicker, stronger, fortified, smooth...   

Protein + Moisture balanced together each time I really think this is the way forward, instead of going on guesswork, or a diary, or waiting for a disaster before taking corrective action.

Sorry to drone on, just so excited to think I might have found something that will give me guaranteed results every week.


----------



## jprayze

lindsaywhat What do you think caused the breakage?


----------



## livinthevida

Good Morning Ladies!!!!

I hope everyone had a fun weekend! I only have a few minutes and am posting a recap of my weekend hair  this set of pictures here shows the difference between my dry hair with no roller set on Fri (Friday hair), waking plait braid out on semi-damp hair (Saturday hair), and my go-to FAV style roller setting with Organic Coconut Oil (OCO):


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies here is a close up of my Friday hair  here you can see my greys are longer and much more visible in this set plus in my plait braid-out set than compare to the roller set:


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies here are my Saturday pics! I really like this bc even with my hair semi-wet the curls eventually dried smoother compared to Fri hair and that was with no roller set. I really like the way it dried out by end of day too  plus there's plenty more greys growing out here:


----------



## livinthevida

Ok ladies here is today - Monday's! set of hair! You know I love my roller setting with Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) and made sure to take plenty of up close pictures


----------



## lamaria211

For the rest of the week (until washday) ill be using African Royale braid spray or misting water to moisturize my celies so I dont have to manipulate my hair at all. Im gonna use garlic shampoo (yaay I get to buy more poo) for every wash until the shedding stops


----------



## coolsista-paris

claud-uk said:
			
		

> I tell you what Nikki, that was an "emergency" treatment I did for breakage about a month ago and it cut the breakage there and then, but it was the start of a realization for me.
> 
> I was reading about mixing moisture and protein 80/20 each time you do your hair instead of focusing on moisture for a few weeks and then protein for one week,  so I thought that because my hair reacted so well to the protein treatment in general (the NG and the relaxed ends) that I'd try see if I could make this work for me on a more regular basis.
> 
> So I did a oil+moisture pre-poo / light protein / moisture DC the next week with the same results, and again last Sunday, and I've had the same results each time - strong, healthy-feeling hair, soft and moisturized, tangle free.  Each strand feels thicker, stronger, fortified, smooth...
> 
> Protein + Moisture balanced together each time I really think this is the way forward, instead of going on guesswork, or a diary, or waiting for a disaster before taking corrective action.
> 
> Sorry to drone on, just so excited to think I might have found something that will give me guaranteed results every week.



this is great. i might have to try something out like this. my hair likes protein. im natural. my hair is fine and i dont want to undo it every week. but if i wash with braids it gets frizzy...annoying .


----------



## gforceroy

faithVA said:
			
		

> NikkiQ, pookaloo83,   lamaria211, Meritamen, gforceroy, TheNDofUO, PinkPeony,
> 
> Thank you ladies for offering to be my progress partner. I am being picky though. I am looking for someone close to my current length. So I posted a pic for comparison. Some of you are quite a few inches ahead of me. And the MN ladies are going to quickly pass me up. I'm cheering you on but I need someone that I can keep up with. Some of you ladies hair grows out of your head like weeds
> 
> So here is where my hair is. So which of you ladies are between SL and CBL?



faithVA I believe I am right where you are. I am CBL (nape) pretty much at the same length I was a few months ago. I would like the sides of my hair to be shoulder length/ collarbone when my nape reaches APL.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> For the rest of the week (until washday) ill be using African Royale braid spray or misting water to moisturize my celies so I dont have to manipulate my hair at all. Im gonna use garlic shampoo (yaay I get to buy more poo) for every wash until the shedding stops



African Royale braid spray is the best for Celies. I used it all the time before I ran out. Super light,but moisturizing and has some pretty yummy ingredients. 

Have you done any tea or coffee rinses to help with the shedding too?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Made my MN mix yesterday and applied it already. I'm ready to get this party started! Lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

[USER=211482 said:
			
		

> gforceroy[/USER];16039435]@faithVA I believe I am right where you are. I am CBL (nape) pretty much at the same length I was a few months ago. I would like the sides of my hair to be shoulder length/ collarbone when my nape reaches APL.


 
That pic is my September pic. And it looked exactly the same for my March length check  Hopefully we can retain more between now and September.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> African Royale braid spray is the best for Celies. I used it all the time before I ran out. Super light,but moisturizing and has some pretty yummy ingredients.
> 
> Have you done any tea or coffee rinses to help with the shedding too?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



No rinses yet ill have to read up on them cause ive never done either. I put a lil of my Nubian Heritage Grow&Strengthen Treatment masque on my scalp since garlic was pretty high up on the ingredient list but im not touching this stuff till next weekend im in the process of making some garlic infused jojoba+vitamin e oil for a prepoo trearment which ill do the night before I wash I wanted to dc with cholesterol but now im thinking AlterEgo Garlic oil idk yet. But I want you to take a pic today to measure your mn results


----------



## Khaiya

Not loving how my hair feels at the moment so i'm DCing with Mizani Hyrafuse to see if that helps. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> No rinses yet ill have to read up on them cause ive never done either. I put a lil of my Nubian Heritage Grow&Strengthen Treatment masque on my scalp since garlic was pretty high up on the ingredient list but im not touching this stuff till next weekend im in the process of making some garlic infused jojoba+vitamin e oil for a prepoo trearment which ill do the night before I wash I wanted to dc with cholesterol but now im thinking AlterEgo Garlic oil idk yet. But I want you to take a pic today to measure your mn results



I'm gonna use my early length check pic from the other day since my hair is braided up now. Hopefully I can keep them in for 2 months.



View attachment 2012-05-24 17.53.54.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## PinkPeony

livinthevida said:


> Ok ladies here is today - Monday's! set of hair! You know I love my roller setting with Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) and made sure to take plenty of up close pictures



How do you rollerset your hair? It looks beautiful


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> So....i got my hair done and then promptly took it right out and got my money back. It was absolutely horrible. WAY too tight and after I kept telling her it was too tight, all she did was laugh and say I must not have gotten a sew in done in a while..so furious right now.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ I agree with the ladies better to have taken these out than leave them in to face possible long term damage


----------



## livinthevida

PinkPeony said:


> How do you rollerset your hair? It looks beautiful


Thank You @PinkPeony! when I started my HHJ this January 2012 I set my hair using pink snap on rollers. These were hard to sleep in whenever I was too tired to air-dry then I quickly upgraded to satin foam rollers the results were AMMUUUUHHHHZZZINGG! I was hooked! 

To roller set I divide my hair into 3 sections from top to bottom and roller set front to back. I recently started to add flexi rods in the front as my hair becomes thicker and even upgraded my Denman Brush from 7 rows to 9 

Here is a link to my updated reggie:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=15876007&postcount=5254

& here are pics to my foam roller set :wink2:


----------



## livinthevida

faithVA said:


> So who in here is shooting for a September APL date? I need some progress partners to keep me motivated. I am at least 2" away. Might even be 3"  but I don't want to admit that.
> 
> Anyone want to be my motivation partner in this challenge? Anyone shooting for September, October?


@faithVA you have my support!!! ...but...I think I'll need to at least September to see a full and natural APL. Even with all of my praise to the most amazing Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) and roller setting :notworthy my hair is growing much healthier yet I am just about grazing APL. 

I've tried to do a pull test yet I am just not that flexible  and when I pull a dry roller set strand from the back to my APL line in the front I am almost there!


----------



## livinthevida

Mjon912 said:


> Unofficial check...all I can say is MN is the truth... I was an inch away last month!!! Cant wait until my relaxer in 5weeks to see if I'm full apl, that would be crazy
> 
> View attachment 151535
> 
> @jprayze looks like we will be make APL together!!! WhooHoo...Go Us!!!
> 
> @kandigyrl you look APL...did you do a length check? Or your just waiting until next week...if your not there already you'll def be there soon! Ill be hitting APL with you too





jprayze said:


> @Mjon912 Yay!!! I was at least an inch away last month too.  And before MN, I was like 3 inches away.  Let's stay stocked up!



Mjon912, jprayze, and all ladies on the MN Challenge I've already set my calender to check in on the June 1st results!!! I will be there rooting you on!!!


----------



## livinthevida

kandigyrl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I went Wed. to get my hair flat ironed so I could get my ends clipped. I took a pic today- signature pic. I'm almost there!!


Congratulations kandigyrl! You are APL in your signature picture!!!


----------



## livinthevida

Meritamen said:


> We can be grow out buddies since I'm aiming for APL in September too. I just did a impromptu length check in the back and I'm barely grazing APL. So I think by the end of the summer I should be there all though I will wait for full APL before claiming it.


Meritamen with my last check in the mirror I was happy to see that I am grazing APL yet this was with a pull test I'm aiming for full APL too hopefully by end of Summer!!!


----------



## livinthevida

diadall said:


> No where near APL...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151571


diadall you are getting closer to APL! 

You are between SL and APL with only a couple of inches to go!


----------



## livinthevida

Mjon912 said:


> Braids for the week...they are so loose I doubt they will last that long tho...hopefully ill get better quick cuz this is going to be my protective style until Sept...I think
> 
> View attachment 151587
> 
> Oh my gosh ladies...I never really believed in pre pooing, today was my third time doing it but my NG is crazy straight...I'm about 8 weeks post and I look like I just got a relaxer!!! Today I used a lot of honey mixed with grapeseedoil, jojoba oil, Paul Mitchell super skinny serum, essential oils, coconut milk and some agadir argan oil...my hair is as soft as a new borns and my NG, I just can't get over how straight it is!!!
> 
> lamaria211 I used half of a 6oz jar of BB SuperGro (orange words/Green grease lol) mixed with a couple globs of sulfer8, a few squirts if dr miracles Gro oil and half of a tube of MN
> 
> ...oh and after I put that mix on my head and rub it in I put some dr miracles Gro oil on my scalp and rub that in too...fair warning, it stinks...I've had to up my washing to every 3 days cuz my bf says I smell like an old person lol


Very pretty look Mjon912! 

Quick question: does the Dr Miracles oil smell on its own? or when combined with the MN?


----------



## Lurkee

Why do I want to sabotage my progress? I feel like cutting my hair with some layers to make it appear "full". Even though I know fully well that my hair is naturally thin and no amount of cutting will thicken it up. I also want to dye my hair a light brown colour for summer. 

Sheed this is why I need some PS in my hair life. My hair has been out for more than a year now and I am getting bored. Two problems: braids fall out by the root and have messed up my edges and weave take-downs are disastrous as I get a huge amount of shedding which thins my hair out more. 

I am thinking of getting a half wig instead. Any thoughts ladies? Do any of you get that urge to cut and/or dye once in a while?


----------



## Lurkee

lamaria211 said:


> Postpardim shedding *crying* I thought it wouldnt happen to me im scared to touch my hair



lamaria211 I am sorry. I suggest you have some patience and not stress out more because it can cause a vicious cycle.


----------



## livinthevida

Mjon912 said:


> Aww...I've been there to, it sucks... I wish I would of gotten some advice before I cut my hair...what I've learned to help with it is try garlic pills and garlic deep conditions...I hope it doesn't get to bad but don't cut unless you feel you have to...I cut from BSL to SL and cried like a baby...I actually remember reading a post about this and there were lots of other useful responses, I'm going to search for it. . . . I can't find it =\ I suck at searches
> 
> MJ saying hello...hope everyone is enjoying this holiday weekend...I'm waiting for the hubby to get home so we can go to this cook out...my idea of Protective styling with braids isn't going to work...it's fine when I'm in the house but I went to put on my outfit to go out and I look like a 12 yr old playing in her moms clothes...I already have a young face and these braids make me look like a kid I will be taking them out tonight when I get home...I might even take then out before I go if I have enough time...I need to find a new PS


Mjon912 what led you to cut from BSL to SL???!!!!??


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> Why do I want to sabotage my progress? I feel like cutting my hair with some layers to make it appear "full". Even though I know fully well that my hair is naturally thin and no amount of cutting will thicken it up. I also want to dye my hair a light brown colour for summer.
> 
> Sheed this is why I need some PS in my hair life. My hair has been out for more than a year now and I am getting bored. Two problems: braids fall out by the root and have messed up my edges and weave take-downs are disastrous as I get a huge amount of shedding which thins my hair out more.
> 
> I am thinking of getting a half wig instead. Any thoughts ladies? Do any of you get that urge to cut and/or dye once in a while?


@Lurkee I am thinking of hair coloring this Summer after I reach my 6 month HHJ milestone! I'll avoid harsh chemicals like bleach as I've seen great results with Manic Panic  for me it's been a very looooooooong time since I've done hair coloring at least a decade since and my last trim was this January when I joined LHCF 

If you really truly absolutely positively believe you MUST cut your hair then go for it yet do first consider your hair actually needs a cut. Plus you can always post upclose pics here and we'll vote for you! Thumbs Up = Cut Thumbs Down = No Cut


----------



## growbaby

Getting a perm as I type  I love having a mama that has been applying relaxers for years and will gladly change up her style and take new precautions as I learn better n safer ways to self relax


----------



## Lurkee

livinthevida said:


> @Lurkee I am thinking of hair coloring this Summer after I reach my 6 month HHJ milestone! I'll avoid harsh chemicals like bleach as I've seen great results with Manic Panic  for me it's been a very looooooooong time since I've done hair coloring at least a decade since and my last trim was this January when I joined LHCF
> 
> If you really truly absolutely positively believe you MUST cut your hair then go for it yet do first consider your hair actually needs a cut. Plus you can always post upclose pics here and we'll vote for you! Thumbs Up = Cut Thumbs Down = No Cut



livinthevida I think Manic Panic is a rinse, right? This means you can do it as much as you want with no problems. I have used rinses in the past but I want a lighter colour that won't drip. I know that is a bad idea though because light colour and thin hair don't go together well. 

I will upload close ups this weekend after I wash and straighten my hair.


----------



## Lurkee

growbaby said:


> Getting a perm as I type  I love having a mama that has been applying relaxers for years and will gladly change up her style and take new precautions as I learn better n safer ways to self relax



growbaby You know we want to see some pics after right?


----------



## livinthevida

claud-uk said:


> I tell you what Nikki, that was an "emergency" treatment I did for breakage about a month ago and it cut the breakage there and then, but it was the start of a realization for me.
> 
> I was reading about mixing moisture and protein 80/20 each time you do your hair instead of focusing on moisture for a few weeks and then protein for one week,  so I thought that because my hair reacted so well to the protein treatment in general (the NG and the relaxed ends) that I'd try see if I could make this work for me on a more regular basis.
> 
> So I did a oil+moisture pre-poo / light protein / moisture DC the next week with the same results, and again last Sunday, and I've had the same results each time - strong, healthy-feeling hair, soft and moisturized, tangle free.  Each strand feels thicker, stronger, fortified, smooth...
> 
> Protein + Moisture balanced together each time I really think this is the way forward, instead of going on guesswork, or a diary, or waiting for a disaster before taking corrective action.
> 
> Sorry to drone on, just so excited to think I might have found something that will give me guaranteed results every week.


@claud-uk that's 80% = moisture and 20% = protein, Yes?

I only use Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) Monday - Saturdays when roller setting and do a weekly deep conditioning on Sundays. Looks like I have plenty of moisture and need to add protein to my reggie!


----------



## growbaby

Lurkee said:
			
		

> growbaby You know we want to see some pics after right?



 only cuz u asked lurkee.


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> @livinthevida I think Manic Panic is a rinse, right? This means you can do it as much as you want with no problems. I have used rinses in the past but I want a lighter colour that won't drip. I know that is a bad idea though because light colour and thin hair don't go together well.
> 
> I will upload close ups this weekend after I wash and straighten my hair.


@Lurkee let's ask NikkiQ she's used Manic Panic this year with great results! 

Plus here's a link to FAQs @ the Manic Panic website:
http://www.manicpanic.com/frequently_asked_qs.html


----------



## Lurkee

livinthevida said:


> @Lurkee let's ask NikkiQ she's used Manic Panic this year with great results!
> 
> Plus here's a link to FAQs @ the Manic Panic website:
> http://www.manicpanic.com/frequently_asked_qs.html



Lets. 

I think she used a permanent dye sometime ago which made rinses show up better. Right, NikkiQ?


----------



## Darenia

Lurkee I constantly get the urge to cut, flat iron, and dye my hair. The only thing stopping me is I have a goal of reaching BSL and I refuse to take any chances and sabotage my progress.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee said:
			
		

> Lets.
> 
> I think she used a permanent dye sometime ago which made rinses show up better. Right, NikkiQ?



Yes ma'am that is correct! I used Silk Elements first and then followed it up with Manic Panic in "Wildfire" and absolutely loved it. Manic Panic is more like a stain than anything else. Not harsh on your hair at all-relaxed or natural! Feel free to ask me any other questions.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

livinthevida said:


> @faithVA you have my support!!! ...but...I think I'll need to at least September to see a full and natural APL. Even with all of my praise to the most amazing Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) and roller setting :notworthy my hair is growing much healthier yet I am just about grazing APL.
> 
> I've tried to do a pull test yet I am just not that flexible  and when I pull a dry roller set strand from the back to my APL line in the front I am almost there!


 
Thanks livinthevida


----------



## Lurkee

Darenia said:


> Lurkee I constantly get the urge to cut, flat iron, and dye my hair. The only thing stopping me is I have a goal of reaching BSL and I refuse to take any chances and sabotage my progress.



I honestly need to throw the scissors away. The other day, I pulled random sections of my hair and snipped at least an inch off. 

I have not been to the salon in ages and I feel the urge to go for a trim but that is a bad idea too. Grrr. 

My goal is to reach APL, then slowly trim any length that passes it so I can eventually have a blunt cut. At this rate, I will never get there.


----------



## Darenia

^^I used to be like that until DH hid my scissors from me. I still don't know what he did with them.  Maybe you should do like they suggest people do with credit cards and freeze them in a block of ice. Then when you have the urge to cut you have to work for it.


----------



## Lurkee

Darenia said:


> ^^I used to be like that until DH hid my scissors from me. I still don't know what he did with them.  Maybe you should do like they suggest people do with credit cards and freeze them in a block of ice. Then when you have the urge to cut you have to work for it.



 Hope you don't think I am a scissor addict because I am totally not one!


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee said:


> Why do I want to sabotage my progress? I feel like cutting my hair with some layers to make it appear "full". Even though I know fully well that my hair is naturally thin and no amount of cutting will thicken it up. I also want to dye my hair a light brown colour for summer.
> 
> Sheed this is why I need some PS in my hair life. My hair has been out for more than a year now and I am getting bored. Two problems: braids fall out by the root and have messed up my edges and weave take-downs are disastrous as I get a huge amount of shedding which thins my hair out more.
> 
> I am thinking of getting a half wig instead. Any thoughts ladies? Do any of you get that urge to cut and/or dye once in a while?



i get that urge to cut/color all of the time.  that is just my nature.  but i am really trying to see how long i can grow my hair on my own without the help of a stylist.  i don't really hide my hair.  i will throw a wig on if i am lazy, sick, or pressed for time occasionally.   roller sets/rod sets are what keep me from getting bored and i get to wear my hair out.  i roller set, wear it out, and the next day it is in a bun.  i wash every 3-4 days.  braids and weaves are the devil for me at this moment.   try a flex rod or curl formers set!  your hair will thank you for it and it will be great for the summer.


----------



## Darenia

Lurkee Oh no, I didn't think that at all. Just don't want you cut away your progress. Now me on the other hand... I needed an intervention.


----------



## Lurkee

Darenia said:


> Lurkee Oh no, I didn't think that at all. Just don't want you cut away your progress. Now me on the other hand... I needed an intervention.



Was kidding. 

I am lurking on the "How Much To Cut" thread and it is making me back away from the scissors for now.


----------



## growbaby

Hello ladies.. So my relaxer application is done, I'm just unsure how I'm going to dry n style, airdry? Roller set? Flat iron? Idk but anywho here is my wet hair.. I have made APL in the front  ! Not so much in the back lol. Hopefully it'll be there next length check


----------



## TheNDofUO

growbaby you look it.


----------



## diadall

growbaby said:
			
		

> Hello ladies.. So my relaxer application is done, I'm just unsure how I'm going to dry n style, airdry? Roller set? Flat iron? Idk but anywho here is my wet hair.. I have made APL in the front  ! Not so much in the back lol. Hopefully it'll be there next length check



It looks APL when wet. I would see where it is dry. You may be there.


----------



## chelleypie810

growbaby looks like u made it to me


----------



## coolsista-paris

growbaby said:
			
		

> Hello ladies.. So my relaxer application is done, I'm just unsure how I'm going to dry n style, airdry? Roller set? Flat iron? Idk but anywho here is my wet hair.. I have made APL in the front  ! Not so much in the back lol. Hopefully it'll be there next length check



nice. to me you look apl even the back! great hug?! keep up the good work


----------



## growbaby

diadall said:
			
		

> It looks APL when wet. I would see where it is dry. You may be there.



My hair always Looks shorter to me when dry, but who knows.. I'll be sure to post pics once it's dry n styled. Fingers crossed lol


----------



## faithVA

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=338123" said:
			
		

> growbaby[/URL];16042485]Hello ladies.. So my relaxer application is done, I'm just unsure how I'm going to dry n style, airdry? Roller set? Flat iron? Idk but anywho here is my wet hair.. I have made APL in the front  ! Not so much in the back lol. Hopefully it'll be there next length check


 
You are there both front and back.


----------



## diadall

growbaby said:
			
		

> My hair always Looks shorter to me when dry, but who knows.. I'll be sure to post pics once it's dry n styled. Fingers crossed lol



Mine too but our goals may be different. I want APL dry hair but I know some want APL curly or wet. It you want APL wet, then you are there.


----------



## Lurkee

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies.. So my relaxer application is done, I'm just unsure how I'm going to dry n style, airdry? Roller set? Flat iron? Idk but anywho here is my wet hair.. I have made APL in the front  ! Not so much in the back lol. Hopefully it'll be there next length check
> 
> View attachment 151785
> 
> View attachment 151787



growbaby Thanks for the pictures. It looks APL to me too. I usually roller set after a relaxer but a blowdry sounds good too.


----------



## growbaby

Ok ladies I covered my hair in foam wrap lotion and coconut oil then blow dried.. I think you all were right! What do u think?


----------



## Lurkee

growbaby said:


> Ok ladies I covered my hair in foam wrap lotion and coconut oil then blow dried.. I think you all were right! What do u think?
> 
> View attachment 151789
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151791



growbaby I think you just hit APL. Congrats. I love how even your hair is. It looks very healthy. Did you wet wrap and then blow dry or you used the wrap lotion as a blow dry lotion?


----------



## diadall

growbaby said:
			
		

> Ok ladies I covered my hair in foam wrap lotion and coconut oil then blow dried.. I think you all were right! What do u think?



Even with blowdrying you are APL.

Congrats!


----------



## diadall

What is it with my bottom layer? It looks long alone but when you cimb the rest down ir looks shorter.


----------



## growbaby

Lurkee said:
			
		

> growbaby I think you just hit APL. Congrats. I love how even your hair is. It looks very healthy. Did you wet wrap and then blow dry or you used the wrap lotion as a blow dry lotion?



Lurkee thanx! I used it as a blow dry lotion


----------



## MeowMix

growbaby.  CONGRATULATIONS.  People are just graduating from this thread left and right.


----------



## livinthevida

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies.. So my relaxer application is done, I'm just unsure how I'm going to dry n style, airdry? Roller set? Flat iron? Idk but anywho here is my wet hair.. I have made APL in the front  ! Not so much in the back lol. Hopefully it'll be there next length check
> 
> View attachment 151785
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151787


Congratulations growbaby!!!! Your ends in the back have definitely cleared APL!!! YAAAAY!!!


----------



## livinthevida

growbaby said:


> Ok ladies I covered my hair in foam wrap lotion and coconut oil then blow dried.. I think you all were right! What do u think?
> 
> View attachment 151789
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151791


Looking good growbaby! Great shine and healthy ends


----------



## growbaby

Thank u all ladies! I am over the moon with my progress from shoulder length to APL in 7 months! And I have all of u to thank.. Ok enough with the award speech lol. Hope u all have a wonderful week.


----------



## lilyofthenile

Going to get my hair braided sometime this week. 

Haven't really updated much b/c I'm still focusing on my seborrheic dermatitis. I still shampoo twice a week with Nizoral and inbetween I use ayurvedic treatments such as brahmi and shikakai. I also prepoo with oil mix and added essential oils. I'm changing my diet as well, starting a detox to fight this. 

I hope all you ladies are doing well on your journey to APL.


----------



## jessicarabbit

jprayze, either lack of protein or lack of moisture. smh gotta figure that out


----------



## livinthevida

growbaby said:


> Thank u all ladies! I am over the moon with my progress from shoulder length to APL in 7 months! And I have all of u to thank.. Ok enough with the award speech lol. Hope u all have a wonderful week.


@growbaby that's great progress in ONLY 7 months! I just looked back at my March 31 length check and am amazed at how healthy my hair is today  in the past 4 months I have gone from shoulder length (SL) hair to almost APL by an intsy bitsy bit I am REALLY looking forward to what the next few months and Summer bring


----------



## growbaby

livinthevida said:
			
		

> @growbaby that's great progress in ONLY 7 months! I just looked back at my March 31 length check and am amazed at how healthy my hair is today  in the past 4 months I have gone from shoulder length (SL) hair to almost APL by an intsy bitsy bit I am REALLY looking forward to what the next few months and Summer bring



I think summer has great things in store for us! And I personally cannot wait.


----------



## lamaria211

Congrats growbaby


----------



## lamaria211

Double post


----------



## lamaria211

Spraying my celies in AR then sealing in EVOCO


----------



## NikkiQ

We got another graduate!!  we're on a roll this month...so who's next?? 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Mjon912

livinthevida...thank you...yes dr miracles Gro oil has a smell but I think it's light so it doesn't bother me, the MN doesn't have a smell at all...and I had to cut my hair because I looked awful, post partum shedding and a lot of stress had it coming out in clumps =(
Lurkee I know the feeling, I wanted to dye my hair for like 4 months, when I finally did in feb only my roots came out blonde! Epic fail lol
growbaby your APL:waytogo:

MJ over here...can't wait until our length check...hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised...still using my MN and bunning =)


----------



## NikkiQ

Beehive has been sprayed and vitamins have been taken. I'm on a mission to hit APL by my birthday in September!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## AlwaysNatural

Alright I didn't straighten my hair yet. Going to get a weave with leave out on Saturday evening but here's an update.



I never kept up to any of the challenges, or in fact i never even started them all sadly...but uh i protective styled if that counts. Uhh my hair got thicker and grew but it doesn't seem that drastic from my start up picture. However it is the same length it was straightened in that pic in cornrowed/non-straighten format and i'm sure if i straightened it it would be about maybe 1" longer.


----------



## jprayze

growbaby said:


> Ok ladies I covered my hair in foam wrap lotion and coconut oil then blow dried.. I think you all were right! What do u think?
> 
> View attachment 151789
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151791


 
Its time to update that siggy growbaby!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ you a september baby too! Hey girl!


----------



## Blairx0

Deep conditioning after some recent hair abuse. Hope this yogurt DC treatment followed by a little moisture will help remedy the abuse.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

water + leave-in + oil = bedtime

goodnight ladies!


----------



## livinthevida

Good Morning Ladies! 

Beginning this week up until the new fiscal year (July 1st here!) my department and I will be very busy (inventory,  training, end of year spending = YAY! etc) which means I will be here less  

BUT I will still be here  I'll continue to check in mornings and weekends with great progress pics and definitely for our June 30th length check! After July 1 I'll return to my normal posting 

 APL TO BSL TO WL here we COME


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Beehive has been sprayed and vitamins have been taken. I'm on a mission to hit APL by my birthday in September!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ @ your current length you'll make APL by your September Birthday!


----------



## livinthevida

Mjon912 said:


> @livinthevida...thank you...yes dr miracles Gro oil has a smell but I think it's light so it doesn't bother me, the MN doesn't have a smell at all...and I had to cut my hair because I looked awful, post partum shedding and a lot of stress had it *coming out in clumps =(*
> 
> MJ over here...can't wait until our length check...hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised...still using my MN and bunning =)


@Mjon912 I know exactly what that's like *in bold*  in college (more than 10 years ago!) a friend used a strong relaxer on my hair erplexed that evening during a bath my hair came out in clumps. I even saved what was left to show her what had happened  my only saving grace was ApHogee Protein...(ummm something something). My first time EVER loosing my hair and LAST TIME using a relaxer. Today = 0 regret


----------



## longhairdreaming

Congrats growbaby!

Hey ladies...just checking in. Not much changed over here, still in my braids. Ordered some bulk hair for crochet braids next month. In fact if it goes well I may do a personal 6month crochet braid challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ

AlwaysNatural said:
			
		

> Alright I didn't straighten my hair yet. Going to get a weave with leave out on Saturday evening but here's an update.
> 
> I never kept up to any of the challenges, or in fact i never even started them all sadly...but uh i protective styled if that counts. Uhh my hair got thicker and grew but it doesn't seem that drastic from my start up picture. However it is the same length it was straightened in that pic in cornrowed/non-straighten format and i'm sure if i straightened it it would be about maybe 1" longer.



I WISH my cornrows were that long!! Looks good

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## claud-uk

coolsista-paris said:


> this is great. i might have to try something out like this. my hair likes protein. im natural. my hair is fine and i dont want to undo it every week. but if i wash with braids it gets frizzy...annoying .



Have you tried using Apple Cider Vinegar as your final rinse?  Or running Aloe Vera Gel through your hair perhaps?

Then, soon as you step out add your leave in (thin, not thick) and leave to air dry.  When the hair is nearly fully dry add a thicker leave in and seal with a light oil.  Bedtime or next morning more leave in and seal with something a little heavier, like Shea + EVOO mixed.


----------



## claud-uk

livinthevida said:


> @claud-uk that's 80% = moisture and 20% = protein, Yes?
> 
> I only use Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) Monday - Saturdays when roller setting and do a weekly deep conditioning on Sundays. Looks like I have plenty of moisture and need to add protein to my reggie!



20% Protein / 80% Moisture, yes.


----------



## claud-uk

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies.. So my relaxer application is done, I'm just unsure how I'm going to dry n style, airdry? Roller set? Flat iron? Idk but anywho here is my wet hair.. I have made APL in the front  ! Not so much in the back lol. Hopefully it'll be there next length check
> 
> View attachment 151785
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151787



What you still doing in this Challenge?  Somebody boot her out!!!


----------



## mami2010

I am 9 weeks post and my hair feels so good to be 9 weeks. This past weekend I Henna'd my hair.  It turned out great and help loosen my new growth.  I think I will continue to henna at 9 weeks post.  This will help me be able to stretch longer.


----------



## NikkiQ

Almost length check time!!! I think I'm gonna have to start calling people out up in here


----------



## Mjon912

Yay for September Birthdays!!! Me and my hubby are sept babies the 10th and 12th!!!... MJ check in...I Used all of my first MN mix so I mixed a new own...BB Castor Oil/ few squirts of  Dr.Miracles Gro Oil/ few drops of essential oils/ few drops of JoJoba oil/ a couple of finger globs of  Sulfer8 /a few drops of Agadir Argan oil...I like this mix better, it hasn't weighed my hair down or gave me a gunky feeling like the mix with the BB growth oil...next time I'll use organic root stimulator Oilve oil =)

Length check coming up really soon! I haven't seen my hair down in almost a month from bunning and I feel like a kid on Christmas....please let me not have messed my hair up by bunning and air drying and please let me be APL or past  =)


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Does anyone use Sulfur here? and if so....How, i'm very curious about it but i don't know where to get my hands on some. I see Sulfur 8 at the store but i don't know if that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello All,

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! Here are the pix (as promised) of my straight wig. I used about 2.5 packs of hair: 8 inch, 10 inch, and 12 inch ... word to the wise, never cut the hair while on the mannequin head because her head is smaller than yours.  I gave myself a whammy at first but was able to redeem myself by redoing the front part of my hair. I like the look, it struck me as a little Easter-ish but I am making it do what it do.


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> So....i got my hair done and then promptly took it right out and got my money back. It was absolutely horrible. WAY too tight and after I kept telling her it was too tight, all she did was laugh and say I must not have gotten a sew in done in a while..so furious right now.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 

I am proud of you for telling her to take it out and receiving your money back!! I have fallen victim to whammys in the past and I was not brave enough to take a stand.  On the flip side, I know the experience sucked after spending a good portion of your time to get your hair styled ... is there a possibility that you can take the hair you purchased and make a wig?  The hair you showed was too cute


----------



## lamaria211

i bought me some juice today (scurl) from walgreens while shopping for nail polish


----------



## NikkiQ

NaturalfienD said:


> I am proud of you for telling her to take it out and receiving your money back!! I have fallen victim to whammys in the past and I was not brave enough to take a stand. On the flip side, I know the experience sucked after spending a good portion of your time to get your hair styled ... is there a possibility that you can take the hair you purchased and make a wig? The hair you showed was too cute


 
I kept the hair and I'm going to attempt to make a wig myself. I'm sure it'll look a hot mess, but it's worth a try


----------



## growbaby

claud-uk said:
			
		

> What you still doing in this Challenge?  Somebody boot her out!!!



Lol no please! I'm not ready just yet, I want to wait till its undeniable.. Plus I just <3 u all too much to go. I'll just take a backseat but not leaving this train!


----------



## NaturalfienD

BBritdenise said:


> My hair feel so dry! Omg idk hat to do. I have this rough patch in the back of my hair that always feels (for lack of a better word) nappy. And it doesn't grow as long as the rest and it's always dry and crunchy and it feels damaged. I just want to cut it. Idk how to fix it. Help please


 

I had something very similar growing from my scalp in the crown area.  It took me a minute to teach it some ackrite but I am able to manage it now.  What I would do is spray the area with water or leave-in spray, apply some conditioner (not on the scalp) and  seal with a heavy grease.  Some use a heavy oil as a sealant but my hair laughs at that ... it took a while for my hair to really soak in the moisture but that spot hasn't been causing me as much agony as before.  If you look up the deep moisture method (some where on one of the threads) you will get more info about it.  I would provide the link but I still don't know how to attach a link from a thread on this site to my post.  

HTH!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Might straighten my hair for the check in. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## TheNDofUO

I want to flat iron on Thursday but I'm too scared. Haven't flat ironed since Feb and it's very hot and I will performing a dance on Friday where i need flowy hair but don't want to sweat out the straight hair. What to do, what to do... plus my roller sets suck so...


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Sooo out of pure bored... I flat twisted on dry hair. Went for a run around....8 and when i came home took a shower and put my hair under the water for.. 2 mins max. put it back in the bun and took a nap... ANYWAYS after flat twisting put my updated MN mixture of Aussie deeeep condish, mane n tail condish, olive oil and some protein leave in my mom has and mixed that all together... A lot less oily this time around and more creamy. me likey. I'll keep this in until wash day...friday..saturday..sunday

BUT i usually never use a comb but oh BOY was it tangle city today....had to break out the wide tooth comb, this is my WnG are a no go


----------



## Phaer

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Does anyone use Sulfur here? and if so....How, i'm very curious about it but i don't know where to get my hands on some. I see Sulfur 8 at the store but i don't know if that's what I'm looking for.



I noticed good growth when I apply sulfur 8 mixed with jbco. Since I've taken my twists out, I have been to lazy to apply it. I am putting my kinky twists back in June and will be able to.see if I get the same result. I find it easier to apply things on my scalp when I have them in. I don't have to part my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Sooo out of pure bored... I flat twisted on dry hair. Went for a run around....8 and when i came home took a shower and put my hair under the water for.. 2 mins max. put it back in the bun and took a nap... ANYWAYS after flat twisting put my updated MN mixture of Aussie deeeep condish, mane n tail condish, olive oil and some protein leave in my mom has and mixed that all together... A lot less oily this time around and more creamy. me likey. I'll keep this in until wash day...friday..saturday..sunday
> 
> BUT i usually never use a comb but oh BOY was it tangle city today....had to break out the wide tooth comb, this is my WnG are a no go


 
ManiiSweetheart do you ever get an itchy scalp after applying your MN mix???


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

NikkiQ said:


> ManiiSweetheart do you ever get an itchy scalp after applying your MN mix???



Yes! Yes i do but i'll just ignore it until i find something to add to my mix to stop the itching


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Phaer said:


> I noticed good growth when I apply sulfur 8 mixed with jbco. Since I've taken my twists out, I have been to lazy to apply it. I am putting my kinky twists back in June and will be able to.see if I get the same result. I find it easier to apply things on my scalp when I have them in. I don't have to part my hair.



Hmm i think ill add sulfur to me MN mix


----------



## Meritamen

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Does anyone use Sulfur here? and if so....How, i'm very curious about it but i don't know where to get my hands on some. I see Sulfur 8 at the store but i don't know if that's what I'm looking for.


I used sulfur for a short while. I used the regular Sulfur 8 grease almost daily. I can't say it effected my growth rate since I didn't use it for an extended period of time but it seemed to help grow in my edges. Castor oil did the same thing though so maybe it was from the daily massaging of that area and not necassarily the product applied. Anyway, it did stop my scalp from itching which was the main reason I started to use it and I didn't stink of sulfur but I was cooler at the time I was originally using it, plus, I don't sweat from the scalp much unless it's hot or I'm working out.
I applied some of the sulfur grease this weekend and since it has been super hot my hair did stink of sulfur so it has been shampooed out and I will wait for winter in order to finish the container.
I hope that answered something lol, sorry, for the ramble.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Meritamen said:


> I used sulfur for a short while. I used the regular Sulfur 8 grease almost daily. I can't say it effected my growth rate since I didn't use it for an extended period of time but it seemed to help grow in my edges. Castor oil did the same thing though so maybe it was from the daily massaging of that area and not necassarily the product applied. Anyway, it did stop my scalp from itching which was the main reason I started to use it and I didn't stink of sulfur but I was cooler at the time I was originally using it, plus, I don't sweat from the scalp much unless it's hot or I'm working out.
> I applied some of the sulfur grease this weekend and since it has been super hot my hair did stink of sulfur so it has been shampooed out and I will wait for winter in order to finish the container.
> I hope that answered something lol, sorry, for the ramble.



YES it did help! I'll definitely add to my MN mix now since it helps relieve itching.


----------



## Seamonster

Looking good growbaby!


----------



## Mjon912

Fav protective style...braid and bun! Oh Yea =)


----------



## The Princess

Yeah, the texture softener sucks. I just cowshed and my hair seems like I'm 10 weeks post. Y'all I'm stuck for real. The good thing about the texture softener is it does soften the new growth. The bad is is did not solve my issue. My hair was already thick now it's times two. Im technically one week post and my next relaxer is in sept (16 weeks). 

When I wet bun I feel like I have two humps on each side of my head, from my texlax hair. 

I wash and dc once a week

Protein reconsructor w/Affirm every 4 weeks

M&S every Other day 

I use the scarf method as well. I just wish my texture was a liitle straighter. 

Now I cowash one a week with suave or infusuim 23

No major breakage or shedding



Suggestions please.


----------



## NikkiQ

Can anyone give The Princess any advice?? Let's brainstorm and help her out

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Blairx0

What was is the issue you were trying to solve?


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:


> Can anyone give The Princess any advice?? Let's brainstorm and help her out
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Help me, help me please ( voice of Pops, from the Waynes Bros show)


----------



## The Princess

Blairx0 said:


> What was is the issue you were trying to solve?



Light straighten my new growth, by using jFm texture instead of using a relaxer. 

I'm having of flashback of using motions moisturizing relaxer. OMGosh that left me with all my texture. Like now.


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! Here are the pix (as promised) of my straight wig. I used about 2.5 packs of hair: 8 inch, 10 inch, and 12 inch ... word to the wise, never cut the hair while on the mannequin head because her head is smaller than yours.  I gave myself a whammy at first but was able to redeem myself by redoing the front part of my hair. I like the look, it struck me as a little Easter-ish but I am making it do what it do. View attachment 151909 View attachment 151911 View attachment 151913 View attachment 151915


NaturalfienD this look here is great on you!!!


----------



## livinthevida

TheNDofUO said:


> I want to flat iron on Thursday but I'm too scared. Haven't flat ironed since Feb and it's very hot and I will performing a dance on Friday where i need flowy hair but don't want to sweat out the straight hair. What to do, what to do... plus my roller sets suck so...


@TheNDofUO how about maybe a plait braid out like the one I did this weekend! You can also do twists too or wear a cute wig for the dance with your hair underneath in a protective style!!!


----------



## livinthevida

The Princess said:


> Light straighten my new growth, by using jFm texture instead of using a relaxer.
> 
> I'm having of flashback of using motions moisturizing relaxer. OMGosh that left me with all my texture. Like now.


The Princess there's great info I've read here @ LHCF on protein treatments! A protein reconstructor followed by a deep conditioning could work yet I'd wait to see what the other ladies recommend first they are experts when it comes to best treatments. 

I am one product newbie Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) 4EVER!!! ....ah ok maybe not exactly forever but at least until my 6month HHJ Anniversary


----------



## gvin89

Sooooooooo, wash n go + yard work = 

My hair is a cottony hot mess.  About to cowash and put in some celie's


----------



## livinthevida

Mjon912 said:


> Fav protective style...braid and bun! Oh Yea =)
> 
> View attachment 151967
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151965


Mjon912 this bun is really cute with lots of fullness and shine!


----------



## The Princess

livinthevida said:
			
		

> The Princess there's great info I've read here @ LHCF on protein treatments! A protein reconstructor followed by a deep conditioning could work yet I'd wait to see what the other ladies recommend first they are experts when it comes to best treatments.
> 
> I am one product newbie Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) 4EVER!!! ....ah ok maybe not exactly forever but at least until my 6month HHJ Anniversary



Thanks. I will give it a try.


----------



## Seamonster

I cut my hair again, lol, and I have been having good hair days all memorial week end. Pictures will be loaded as soon as I get my computer fixed. I love my new hair cut. I am feeling myself. My hair is like a normal thickness now. So happy with it. 

I did a protein treatment, and my hair started shining, it is deflecting light and did I say I am feeling myself? Because I am, lol. Moisturized with SD vanilla silk, and set my hair with SD aliah's, and Miss Jessie's pudding. Still have some thin parts, going for thick hair by December.


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:
			
		

> I cut my hair again, lol, and I have been having good hair days all memorial week end. Pictures will be loaded as soon as I get my computer fixed. I love my new hair cut. I am feeling myself. My hair is like a normal thickness now. So happy with it.
> 
> I did a protein treatment, and my hair started shining, it is deflecting light and did I say I am feeling myself? Because I am, lol. Moisturized with SD vanilla silk, and set my hair with SD aliah's, and Miss Jessie's pudding. Still have some thin parts, going for thick hair by December.



Yup...we want pictures!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

I think I'm gonna skip the june check in. I'll be in for the next one!


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna skip the june check in. I'll be in for the next one!



Booo!!! Awww Pook. You got me so excited when you talked about straightening it earlier. You know I'm a hair porn junkie.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## diadall

I wish I could braid.


----------



## Angela4769

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Yes! Yes i do but i'll just ignore it until i find something to add to my mix to stop the itching



What about tea tree oil?


----------



## The Princess

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna skip the june check in. I'll be in for the next one!



Why you skipping June check in. Your hair might surprise you.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> What about tea tree oil?



I was going to add this too ... But I'll see what the end result is since I do not want another oily mess!!


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Booo!!! Awww Pook. You got me so excited when you talked about straightening it earlier. You know I'm a hair porn junkie.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I don't feel like it budged. I don't wanna be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

My usual side bun in twists. I twisted this time with ORS twist and lock gel.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

My braids are starting to loosen a little bit which makes me happy. Helps to give my scalp a little break and I can get products in under them even better.


----------



## Lurkee

The Princess said:
			
		

> Yeah, the texture softener sucks. I just cowshed and my hair seems like I'm 10 weeks post. Y'all I'm stuck for real. The good thing about the texture softener is it does soften the new growth. The bad is is did not solve my issue. My hair was already thick now it's times two. Im technically one week post and my next relaxer is in sept (16 weeks).
> 
> When I wet bun I feel like I have two humps on each side of my head, from my texlax hair.
> 
> I wash and dc once a week
> 
> Protein reconsructor w/Affirm every 4 weeks
> 
> M&S every Other day
> 
> I use the scarf method as well. I just wish my texture was a liitle straighter.
> 
> Now I cowash one a week with suave or infusuim 23
> 
> No major breakage or shedding
> 
> Suggestions please.



The Princess I am not sure what your problem is but I will try to answer. 

If you want to texlax with all your texture left, it seems like you have achieved that. 

On the other hand if you want to lightly texlax, a normal relaxer with olive oil added works well. A lot of people (including myself) do this. 

Now if you are not happy with your touch up and the amount of texture left, there are two things you can do:

1. You can choose not to stretch and relax again at 6-8 weeks time to correct the "bad" one. 

2. You can do the relaxer application process again this week (on the new growth only!) to straighten your hair further before attempting to stretch. 

Personally, I will go for (1) and relax in 6 weeks.


----------



## lamaria211

diadall said:
			
		

> I wish I could braid.



Me to im mad at myself for being a grown woman who cant braid! Thank god I have all boys


----------



## faithVA

[USER=23876 said:
			
		

> pookaloo83[/USER];16055635]I don't feel like it budged. I don't wanna be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


 
I feel the same pookaloo83. As you can tell my March length check pic and my September length check pic look pretty much the same.

Maybe our hair just took a break for the winter/spring and it will pick up for the summer. At least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## jprayze

faithVA said:


> I feel the same @pookaloo83. As you can tell my March length check pic and my September length check pic look pretty much the same.
> 
> Maybe our hair just took a break for the winter/spring and it will pick up for the summer. At least that's what I'm hoping.


 
faithVA Summer Growth Spurt is coming!!!


----------



## gvin89

jprayze said:
			
		

> faithVA Summer Growth Spurt is coming!!!



Exactly what I was thinking! faithVA, we are about to grow over the summer...stick to your CG reggie and ps


----------



## faithVA

I haven't retained anything this year. Based on some discussions with others, I may be overdoing the protein. So for the next 4 to 8 weeks, I am going on a deep moisture regimen. My hair tends to be dry and wiry by nature, so my use of protein and protein like products made my hair very angry. So I'm going to try to be nicer to her.

I am currently trying out the CG method and in week 3. For the next 4 to 8 weeks, I will wash 1x a month with my mudwash. DC 2x a week with Rose Mosqueta. Going to try DCing before cowashing and then after to see which one I like. And then I will cowash with Tresemme Naturals. I will be using Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in. If will need to figure out what moisturizer I will use mid-week. I have some products to use up but I want to make sure they don't have protein in them. Right now my options are TW Mist Bodifier since I have an entire bottle left or Tresemme Naturals mix with water mix. I will seal my ends with either shea butter blend or unpetroleum jelly.

I will start tonight. Let's see if I can retain something so my hair isn't still SL by the end of the year.


----------



## pookaloo83

faithVA said:
			
		

> I feel the same pookaloo83. As you can tell my March length check pic and my September length check pic look pretty much the same.
> 
> Maybe our hair just took a break for the winter/spring and it will pick up for the summer. At least that's what I'm hoping.



I'm hoping this too.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

faithVA said:
			
		

> I haven't retained anything this year. Based on some discussions with others, I may be overdoing the protein. So for the next 4 to 8 weeks, I am going on a deep moisture regimen. My hair tends to be dry and wiry by nature, so my use of protein and protein like products made my hair very angry. So I'm going to try to be nicer to her.
> 
> I am currently trying out the CG method and in week 3. For the next 4 to 8 weeks, I will wash 1x a month with my mudwash. DC 2x a week with Rose Mosqueta. Going to try DCing before cowashing and then after to see which one I like. And then I will cowash with Tresemme Naturals. I will be using Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in. If will need to figure out what moisturizer I will use mid-week. I have some products to use up but I want to make sure they don't have protein in them. Right now my options are TW Mist Bodifier since I have an entire bottle left or Tresemme Naturals mix with water mix. I will seal my ends with either shea butter blend or unpetroleum jelly.
> 
> I will start tonight. Let's see if I can retain something so my hair isn't still SL by the end of the year.



Sounds good!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

I'm trying to keep my hair in twists more. See if I can get over this collar bone hump. I'm thinking protective styling in the summer and out in the winter. The summers here aren't good for my hair.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD

Good Morning All,

I just want to make sure that I am not missing anything ... the length check-in is June 30th right, not the 1st?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hi ladies,
I apologize for not checking in AT ALL during this challenge.  I am now able to be more active in the boards and my challenges and want to redeem myself.  My hair is doing well, slow and steady but nevertheless, I'm inching up to APL.  At the beginning of this 2012 challenge, I anticipated graduating by December and It appears I was accurate.  I'm about 2-3" away from APL and 4" away from full APL.  I only use direct heat on relaxer days and for trims but for the sake of the challenge, I'll flat iron (air dry only) for the June length check.  I want to know as well; is the length check June 1st or 30th?


----------



## gvin89

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to keep my hair in twists more. See if I can get over this collar bone hump. I'm thinking protective styling in the summer and out in the winter. The summers here aren't good for my hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Totally agree with you pookaloo83....my hair is not my friend in the summer. I usually braid it up for the summer and wear it out in the winter.


----------



## Evolving78

i will be checking in a little after June when i get my touchup.  all i know is i better be at APL this time without having to do a major trim again.  so i have been dusting here and there and my new reggie seems to be working so far.  being sick or having that TOM really makes me lazy when it comes to my hair.  i am washing/dcing/rolling my hair tomorrow  if i go somewhere.  if not, it will be Friday.

faithVA
how does glycerin work for you during the summer?  that Wave Nouveau spray is working so well for me.  i say use that Taliah Wajaad 2x daily and just seal once a day, like at night.  do you feel you need to seal with something heavy?  i switched to using jojoba oil.  it is very light and my hair absorbs it.  i know i am relaxed now, but using Oyin Juices and Berries, or TW mist and a light oil helped when i was natural. ( would mist my hair at work, in the car, etc.. if needed)  especially when i was in twists or braids.  my problem that i had being natural was my tangling/shrinkage issues.  my hair would coil up like nobody's business, that i had to keep it stretched when it got longer.  i hated that because it would just take so much more work, detangling, moisturizing, sealing, twisting every night.  that is why when i decide to go back to the natural side, i will stick with locs.

but as i regress, i would mix the Tresemme, some water, and glycerin.  keep that spray bottle in my purse and mist whenever my hair needed it.  especially if you are under air conditioning units a lot.  i would use the TW to detangle my hair or moisturize at night, since it is more heavier/thicker.


----------



## Evolving78

pookaloo83 said:


> My usual side bun in twists. I twisted this time with ORS twist and lock gel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



you are trippin!  your hair is getting much longer!  i know because look at what you are able to do with your hair now!  you have more hang time with your twists, and you are able to pull them back into a bun!  i bet if you straightened just the back, you will see a big difference!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];16057883]
> @faithVA
> how does glycerin work for you during the summer? that Wave Nouveau spray is working so well for me. i say use that Taliah Wajaad 2x daily and just seal once a day, like at night. do you feel you need to seal with something heavy? i switched to using jojoba oil. it is very light and my hair absorbs it. i know i am relaxed now, but using Oyin Juices and Berries, or TW mist and a light oil helped when i was natural. ( would mist my hair at work, in the car, etc.. if needed) especially when i was in twists or braids. my problem that i had being natural was my tangling/shrinkage issues. my hair would coil up like nobody's business, that i had to keep it stretched when it got longer. i hated that because it would just take so much more work, detangling, moisturizing, sealing, twisting every night. that is why when i decide to go back to the natural side, i will stick with locs.
> 
> but as i regress, i would mix the Tresemme, some water, and glycerin. keep that spray bottle in my purse and mist whenever my hair needed it. especially if you are under air conditioning units a lot. i would use the TW to detangle my hair or moisturize at night, since it is more heavier/thicker.


 
My hair likes glycerin. I have a few bottles in my closet. I have that on hold now while I'm trying out the CG method to see how it works on my hair. But midweek I still like to moisturize. I'm in the Use Up Your Stash challenge which is why I'm trying to use stuff up. I rarely wear my hair out except for wash day. I am usually in twists. I will definitely moisturize at night. I can't promise I will do so in the morning  And I am doing better about sealing at night. I definitely need something heavy. I tried sealing with just an oil and I tried sealing with oil/shea butter/castor oil. My hair just sucks them up and they are gone in about an hour. As a result, even in twists I get major SSKs. The unpetroleum does seem to help. 

Mixing the Tresemme, water and glycerin sounds like a good idea. It may be all that I need.


----------



## pookaloo83

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> you are trippin!  your hair is getting much longer!  i know because look at what you are able to do with your hair now!  you have more hang time with your twists, and you are able to pull them back into a bun!  i bet if you straightened just the back, you will see a big difference!



Good idea! Maybe I'll just straighten the hair I'll part from ear to ear. We'll see. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

faithVA My hair...especially the front half is also very wiry in nature and is coarse. For me, I tend to be moitsure heavy in my regimen....with a regular dose of mild protein. And it works wonderfully for me. I only do heavy prrotein treatments if I am about to put in or after I take out a braid install.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=317087 said:
			
		

> bajandoc86[/USER];16058115]@faithVA My hair...especially the front half is also very wiry in nature and is coarse. For me, I tend to be moitsure heavy in my regimen....with a regular dose of mild protein. And it works wonderfully for me. I only do heavy prrotein treatments if I am about to put in or after I take out a braid install.


 
I've never done a heavy protein treatment. And unfortunately I am learning that my hair doesn't like mild protein either. So it's been tricky figuring it out. So I am just going to do moisture, moisture, moisture and I will see if my hair every says it needs protein. I've tried all the balancing, etc., etc. and my hair isn't really appreciating it  I will watch it every week to see if I see a change. But for right now my hair is strong with a lot of elasticity. So I'm going to leave her alone.


----------



## Meritamen

I hope that swimming in the pool this summer won't ruin my progress. I am mentally prepared for a trim come fall but I hope that daily swimming won't chew up my hair too badly. I scared though... my hair _just_ made a comeback. *_sigh_* Oiling up my hair now.


----------



## bajandoc86

faithVA ohhh...I get you. 

Well...I found out about my hair needing regular mild protein the one time I couldn't be bothered to do a protein DC, with my beloved AOGPB like 3 weeks in a row. Chile, my hair behaved like she was demon possessed. Some ridiculous tangling... I learned my lesson right quick.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=317087 said:
			
		

> bajandoc86[/USER];16058257]@faithVA ohhh...I get you.
> 
> Well...I found out about my hair needing regular mild protein the one time I couldn't be bothered to do a protein DC, with my beloved AOGPB like 3 weeks in a row. Chile, my hair behaved like she was demon possessed. Some ridiculous tangling... I learned my lesson right quick.


 
Well I may be sending you my bottles  I used it 3x and my hair broke off. That stuff is POISON 

I'm just kidding about sending it to you cuz I don't know how much that shipping is. But I will most likely be getting rid of it.


----------



## Evolving78

Meritamen said:


> I hope that swimming in the pool this summer won't ruin my progress. I am mentally prepared for a trim come fall but I hope that daily swimming won't chew up my hair too badly. I scared though... my hair _just_ made a comeback. *_sigh_* Oiling up my hair now.



put some conditioner in your hair before you get in the water.  do you have a swim cap? put on a shower cap, plastic cap, and the swim cap and i bet your hair won't even get wet.


----------



## NikkiQ

My head is itchin like bananas! Time to cowash tonight.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> My head is itchin like bananas! Time to cowash tonight.



Is it the mn?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I think it is. I rather itchies than the headaches I've heard about


----------



## lamaria211

I think im about to go get me some, I want apl like yesterday


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm going to ATTEMPT to keep these braids in until July, but if this MN really works then I doubt they last that long.


----------



## cherrynicole

Did an unofficial length check and i have about 1/4 inch to go! Im 11 weeks post I think Ill end my misery in a week or so I miss my scalp!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD

BUMPING BOO ...


----------



## TheNDofUO

Washing tonight to get ready for a flat iron tomorrow. If you dont see a length check by Saturday feel free to cuss me until I remember


----------



## NikkiQ

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> Washing tonight to get ready for a flat iron tomorrow. If you dont see a length check by Saturday feel free to cuss me until I remember



And you know me, faithVA and diadall will

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

The thought of not putting any heat on my hair until i reach MBL stretched is starting to sound like a great idea... and just keeping it in kinda loose twists for a while since i'm in the phase of "urgghh this hair is tooo hot for atl weather cut..cut..cut"  but i digress ...i'm never cutting my hair


----------



## NikkiQ

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> The thought of not putting any heat on my hair until i reach MBL stretched is starting to sound like a great idea... and just keeping it in kinda loose twists for a while since i'm in the phase of "urgghh this hair is tooo hot for atl weather cut..cut..cut"  but i digress ...i'm never cutting my hair



You better not woman!!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## The Princess

Lurkee said:


> @The Princess I am not sure what your problem is but I will try to answer.
> 
> If you want to texlax with all your texture left, it seems like you have achieved that.
> 
> On the other hand if you want to lightly texlax, a normal relaxer with olive oil added works well. A lot of people (including myself) do this.
> 
> Now if you are not happy with your touch up and the amount of texture left, there are two things you can do:
> 
> 1. You can choose not to stretch and relax again at 6-8 weeks time to correct the "bad" one.
> 
> 2. You can do the relaxer application process again this week (on the new growth only!) to straighten your hair further before attempting to stretch.
> 
> Personally, I will go for (1) and relax in 6 weeks.


 

Yeah, I agree I will wait, im going to flat iron the roots and just chill.


----------



## The Princess

cherrynicole said:


> Did an unofficial length check and i have about 1/4 inch to go! Im 11 weeks post I think Ill end my misery in a week or so I miss my scalp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Picthas!! Please


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

NikkiQ said:


> You better not woman!!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I won't, I won't !


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> And you know me, @faithVA and @diadall will
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
 I was thinking why wait until Saturday, we can start harassing you now  But I will be nice for a few more days. But stop playin and post the pics ASAP.

Good luck with your hair. Hope it turns out beautifully.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> I was thinking why wait until Saturday, we can start harassing you now  But I will be nice for a few more days. But stop playin and post the pics ASAP.
> 
> Good luck with your hair. Hope it turns out beautifully.



singin "it's Wednesday, it's Wednesday, gotta get down on Wednesday!"  Rebecca Black style!


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed tonight but my scalp is still itchy!!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Blairx0

Baggy tonight and hoping for a nice bun tomorrow. Only 3 weeks left until I flat iron and I am getting excited!


----------



## fiyahwerks

NikkiQ said:


> Cowashed tonight but my scalp is still itchy!!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I was having the same issue. I'm thinking because of the heat/humidity lately. So I bought a bottle of tree tea oil to help with the itchies. Also, I cowash once a month with Shea Moisture Organic African Black Balancing Conditioner which states it helps to reduce itching and flaking, following with a nice leave-in.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i see everyone is doing Well in here.yup yup ladies ! btw :

TO ALL: MASSAGE YOUR HEAD /SCALPS EVERYDAY !!

 you already know its good for blood flow /circulation and so increases growth . correct ! i had lost hair in the front .like à bald patch on each side. ive been massaging for à week and its filling in.thats without oil or mn. wow !!! just imagine if i added stuff. 
i did put castor oil like just 2 times before putting on my wig to protect that ripping from rubbing .


----------



## Mjon912

Mj checking in...prepooing with honey and oils then wash, deep condition and roller set tomorrow! I'm so excited =)
livinthevida thanks =)
pookaloo83 your twists look nice! I hope you decide to check in, hopefully you'll be surprised and if not maybe we can all help you figure out why your having some growth trouble


----------



## lamaria211

I really want to try washing less like biweekly I  think less manipulation may help with retention and my PP shedding


----------



## TheNDofUO

In preparation for my flat iron process I washed my hair with Creamy Aloe shampoo and then Hollywood Beauty Argan Shampoo. Then I DC'd overnight with Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intensive Conditioner. Woke up. Rinsed. And I'm now setting my hair in a ponytail rollerset because I suck at flat ironing I hope that will help with the straightness. I used Alberto Balsam Raspberry Conditioner as my leave in (even though its not a leave in) and Vitale Foam Setting Lotion and finally ORS Carrot Oil. I know my hair won't dry in time but I have 14 weeks new growth and a large amount of texlaxed hair so anything to stretch it out is a good thing.


----------



## pookaloo83

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I really want to try washing less like biweekly I  think less manipulation may help with retention and my PP shedding



Me too. But the itches get so bad after a week. I make it to about 10 days then I can't do it no more.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Me too. But the itches get so bad after a week. I make it to about 10 days then I can't do it no more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Thats what im afraid of.
Where u using something on your scalp regularly? 
I dont no how longhairdontcare goes for a full month!


----------



## NikkiQ

2nd page???? Oh no ma'am!


----------



## pookaloo83

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Thats what im afraid of.
> Where u using something on your scalp regularly?
> I dont no how longhairdontcare goes for a full month!



I use nothing on my scalp. 

Also, when my hair gets too dirty it feels dry and Like straw. No product can penetrate my strands. So then it's time to wash and start fresh.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Just used my AR braid spray sealed with EVOCO now im baggying while I clean up


----------



## coolsista-paris

what do you girls think if i dc twice?
like tonight pre poo with condit and oil.
tomorrow shampoo and protein treatment .then dc again? (then style )
is it too much?


----------



## Mjon912

coolsista-paris said:


> what do you girls think if i dc twice?
> like tonight pre poo with condit and oil.
> tomorrow shampoo and protein treatment .then dc again? (then style )
> is it too much?



Nope, that sounds good to me, its basically what I do, but I use a hair mask and oils and honey  to pre poo, wash and deep condition with cholesterol...but basically were doing the same thing


----------



## NikkiQ

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> what do you girls think if i dc twice?
> like tonight pre poo with condit and oil.
> tomorrow shampoo and protein treatment .then dc again? (then style )
> is it too much?



Since you're doing a protein treatment, that should balance out all the moisture you're putting back in.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Since you're doing a protein treatment, that should balance out all the moisture you're putting back in.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



yeah so its à good idea you think?( as ill be using hard protein)


----------



## coolsista-paris

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Nope, that sounds good to me, its basically what I do, but I use a hair mask and oils and honey  to pre poo, wash and deep condition with cholesterol...but basically were doing the same thing



i did it once but my hair was so mushy (over moisturized ?)that it was breaking easily (ive got fine hair). maybe i should this time put 20% condit and 80% oil.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I'm bout to stop buying and wearing headbands. I feel like they are a waste of money!! One just broke at work so I'm just gonna bun it for the rest of the day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## claud-uk

TheNDofUO said:


> In preparation for my flat iron process I washed my hair with Creamy Aloe shampoo and then Hollywood Beauty Argan Shampoo. Then I DC'd overnight with Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intensive Conditioner. Woke up. Rinsed. And I'm now setting my hair in a ponytail rollerset because I suck at flat ironing I hope that will help with the straightness. I used Alberto Balsam Raspberry Conditioner as my leave in (even though its not a leave in) and Vitale Foam Setting Lotion and finally ORS Carrot Oil. I know my hair won't dry in time but I have 14 weeks new growth and a large amount of texlaxed hair so anything to stretch it out is a good thing.



And it's All Going Down!!! 

I got my check in 9 days - I'm using these days beforehand to plan my prep down to a T! 

CON Argan Oil Intensive Conditioner - *how did this turn out?* Are you relaxed or natural? I haven't used mine yet, it's had mixed reviews on the forum, mostly best for relaxds and not so good for naturals.  Would like to go for it if I can, but if not will stick to Keracare Hum Creme Con which I also haven't tried yet but should be ok regardless of texture.

Thanks in advance, can't wait to see your results!


----------



## claud-uk

coolsista-paris said:


> what do you girls think if i dc twice?
> like tonight pre poo with condit and oil.
> tomorrow shampoo and protein treatment .then dc again? (then style )
> is it too much?



Second Nikki and MJ - sounds like a standard routine to me, each step is beneficial.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello All,

I see a lot of ladies are doing their length checks for this weekend .. I will do mine on the 30th of June because I have this wig thing popping and I won't be redoing my hair until the end of June.  Friendly heads up that the first page states that the length checks are at the end of the month, per quarter.  The last length check we had was March 31st, if I am not mistaken.  After June it will be September 30th and finally the big reveal on NYE ... if something changed, please let me know and I will be prepared for the third quarter length check.


----------



## BBritdenise

I'll probably do mine tm bc I'm also in the mn challenge.. Might as well kil 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## lovebug10

I know im not close to APL so I'm not going to bother doing a length check *sighs deeply*


----------



## BBritdenise

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> I know im not close to APL so I'm not going to bother doing a length check *sighs deeply*



I'm nowhere near apl either... In fact I'm barely SL. But I'd rather know if I'm getting closer so I can adjust my regimen accordingly


----------



## NikkiQ

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> I know im not close to APL so I'm not going to bother doing a length check *sighs deeply*



You won't know how far you have to go unless you have a length check!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

I feel kinda the same ladies but im close to apl the problem is I feel like ive been close for a while


----------



## The Princess

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I use nothing on my scalp.
> 
> Also, when my hair gets too dirty it feels dry and Like straw. No product can penetrate my strands. So then it's time to wash and start fresh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Oh yeah I know that feeling. It's like the hair is saying "stop, enough products already wash me."

The hair won't take anymore.


----------



## pookaloo83

The Princess said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I know that feeling. It's like the hair is saying "stop, enough products already wash me."
> 
> The hair won't take anymore.



Exactly. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

My scalp rebels if I go more than 10 days without washing too. And cowashing does not relieve my scalp at ALL. Must shampoo....MUST.


----------



## NikkiQ

I found a clarifying conditioner that works wonders on my scalp in normal situations. Using MN is not a normal situation 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

Hi Ladies! You know its gotta be bc I'm a HUGE fun of our APL thread I'm here waiting  till the stroke of midnight to see all of the amazing and beautiful  photos on the MN Challenge! Their check in is tomorrow June 1!!   If I am going to post at this hour I might as well make it  count! 



coolsista-paris said:


> *you already know its good for blood flow /circulation and so increases growth . correct ! i had lost hair in the front .like à bald patch on each side. ive been massaging for à week and its filling in.thats without oil or mn. wow !!! *just imagine if i added stuff...


 I'm really happy to hear your massages are working too! Remember thinning hair I had starting in January  I am pretty sure thanks to the scalp massages it filled up quickly (plus the Organic Coconut Oil was a nice touch)! Since then I've also noticed my hair is much thicker (and *tougher* if that makes sense???). My hair feels like a lot more to hold now compare to January. I LOVE IT!!! 



pookaloo83 said:


> Me too. But the itches get so bad after a week. I make it to about 10 days then I can't do it no more.
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


NikkiQ, pookaloo83 are you using the MN with anything? do you think it could be a reaction between the MN and other product? 



NaturalfienD said:


> Hello All,
> I see a lot of ladies are doing their length checks for this weekend .. I will do mine on the 30th of June because I have this wig thing popping and I won't be redoing my hair until the end of June.  Friendly heads up that the first page states that the length checks are at the end of the month, per quarter.  T*he last length check we had was March 31st, if I am not mistaken.  After June it will be September 30th and finally the big reveal on NYE ... if something changed, please let me know and I will be prepared for the third quarter length check*.


 Thanks for the heads up NaturalfienD! I thought our length check was June 30th too? NikkiQ I'm still aiming for June 30th is this aok?


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ said:


> Cowashed tonight but my scalp is still itchy!!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
NikkiQ, I use jojoba/tea tree mix on my scalp when it's itchy, and it works like a charm!


----------



## AyannaDivine

Been rocking cornrows for the past week. I'm gonna wear a braid-out tomorrow and rebraid it in the evening, then wear a sew in for rest of the month.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

So last night when I was leaning forward on my elbows, I was APL ... then I sat up  I wasn't there. *sigh* Maybe by the end of the summer?


----------



## Mjon912

So ladies I apologize, I definitely thought our length check was the same time as the MN one, I'm buggin.... Anyway an update on the MN... I'm not sure if I'm seeing crazy progress, I started may 20 and I don't see much of a difference, I think it's my fault, I blow dried and flat ironed which I never do and suck at and my hair is still poofy =\ next week I am going to roller set like I originally planned to do today and see where I am and that will decide if. Continue with this MN...on another note I'm wondering what's going on with my NG... Its so soft I cant believe it, I'm definitely  going to keep prepooing cuz I love it!

All the typos...I'm tired lol... N e way If it flattens/straightens out after I sleep on it I'll post a better picture in the morning...the top pic is may 1, bottom is June 1


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I won't be doing my length check until the last week of June...I'm keeping these mini twists in as long as I can


----------



## pookaloo83

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! You know its gotta be bc I'm a HUGE fun of our APL thread I'm here waiting  till the stroke of midnight to see all of the amazing and beautiful  photos on the MN Challenge! Their check in is tomorrow June 1!!   If I am going to post at this hour I might as well make it  count!
> 
> I'm really happy to hear your massages are working too! Remember thinning hair I had starting in January  I am pretty sure thanks to the scalp massages it filled up quickly (plus the Organic Coconut Oil was a nice touch)! Since then I've also noticed my hair is much thicker (and *tougher* if that makes sense???). My hair feels like a lot more to hold now compare to January. I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> NikkiQ, pookaloo83 are you using the MN with anything? do you think it could be a reaction between the MN and other product?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up NaturalfienD! I thought our length check was June 30th too? NikkiQ I'm still aiming for June 30th is this aok?



I don't use MN.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida said:


> Hi Ladies! You know its gotta be bc I'm a HUGE fun of our APL thread I'm here waiting till the stroke of midnight to see all of the amazing and beautiful photos on the MN Challenge! Their check in is tomorrow June 1!!  If I am going to post at this hour I might as well make it count!
> 
> I'm really happy to hear your massages are working too! Remember thinning hair I had starting in January  I am pretty sure thanks to the scalp massages it filled up quickly (plus the Organic Coconut Oil was a nice touch)! Since then I've also noticed my hair is much thicker (and *tougher* if that makes sense???). My hair feels like a lot more to hold now compare to January. I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> @NikkiQ, @pookaloo83 are you using the MN with anything? do you think it could be a reaction between the MN and other product?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up @NaturalfienD! I thought our length check was June 30th too? @NikkiQ I'm still aiming for June 30th is this aok?


 
Hey, livinthevida Just wanted to let you know Veeda and I posted earlier in the week, so you may have to go a few posts back to see ours.  Veeda is showing off!


----------



## faithVA

I will be trimming tonight between 1/4" and 1" depending on the sections. I feel like I'm moving further away from APL each month  I have had a very hard time maintaining my ends. But working with raggedy ends is not the business. More than likely my June length check picture will be shorter than my starting pic. I definitely won't be straightening for June.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I'm doing ok so far. I need a good protein treatment and a trim. My ends aren't bad, but my hair does better with consistent 2-4 month trims. I've been using mostly natural products and conditioning overnight with a plastic cap under my scarf and that's been superb for my hair. I tried it before and it just wouldn't work... for me, it's definitely about the products. I'm using QBCTDG and Original Moxie Deep Conditioner. 

Not sure if I'll make it to APL anytime soon but I'm hoping I'll hit by the end of the year. I usually have my growth spurts by summer but  not yet.


----------



## claud-uk

Did a homemade carrot oil pre-poo last night;
Washed this morning with HB AO Poo;
Egg white + Lustrasilk Keratin 5 minute protein treatment;
Spritzed scalp with tea;
Applied ICF Deep Moisturizing Treatment immediately while still in shower, wrapped hair in film and left for 30 mins,  rinsed and ran AVG through blotted hair.

Hair now wrapped in film with leave in of equal amounts of

HB AO Con
Argan Oil
Egg Yolk
Honey
Glycerine

plus 2 tsp each of Avocado Oil and Jojoba Oil

Only did my last protein treatment on five days ago on Sunday but needed to wash today and my hair seems to do well on protein so wanted to keep this part of my regi in place.


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:


> Hi Ladies! You know its gotta be bc I'm a HUGE fun of our APL thread I'm here waiting till the stroke of midnight to see all of the amazing and beautiful photos on the MN Challenge! Their check in is tomorrow June 1!!  If I am going to post at this hour I might as well make it count!
> 
> I'm really happy to hear your massages are working too! Remember thinning hair I had starting in January  I am pretty sure thanks to the scalp massages it filled up quickly (plus the Organic Coconut Oil was a nice touch)! Since then I've also noticed my hair is much thicker (and *tougher* if that makes sense???). My hair feels like a lot more to hold now compare to January. I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> *@**NikkiQ**, @**pookaloo83** are you using the MN with anything? do you think it could be a reaction between the MN and other product? *
> 
> *Thanks for the heads up @**NaturalfienD**! I thought our length check was June 30th too? @**NikkiQ** I'm still aiming for June 30th is this aok*?


 

I mixed the MN with 2 SofnFree products and it seems to be working out just fine. I know it's too early to tell, but it seems like I've gotten a good head start on growth. My braides are pretty darn loose right now. 

June 30th is fine for your check. As long as we get to see some hair, I'm not gonna say a word


----------



## Blairx0

Anyone ever done a banana/olive oil treatment. Thinking about doing on this weekend with little bit of honey. Any advice would be great.


----------



## lamaria211

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Anyone ever done a banana/olive oil treatment. Thinking about doing on this weekend with little bit of honey. Any advice would be great.



Get the banana smooth as possible so it rinses out easier


----------



## Blairx0

I bought organic banana baby food so it should be smooth and easy to rinse out.


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> I don't use MN.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


Sorreeeeeeee pookaloo83!!! that's what I get for staying up so late won't happen again *super promise cross my *


----------



## livinthevida

claud-uk said:


> Did a homemade carrot oil pre-poo last night;
> Washed this morning with HB AO Poo;
> Egg white + Lustrasilk Keratin 5 minute protein treatment;
> Spritzed scalp with tea;
> Applied ICF Deep Moisturizing Treatment immediately while still in shower, wrapped hair in film and left for 30 mins,  rinsed and ran AVG through blotted hair.
> 
> Hair now wrapped in film with leave in of equal amounts of
> 
> HB AO Con
> Argan Oil
> Egg Yolk
> Honey
> Glycerine
> 
> plus 2 tsp each of Avocado Oil and Jojoba Oil
> 
> Only did my last protein treatment on five days ago on Sunday but needed to wash today and my hair seems to do well on protein so wanted to keep this part of my regi in place.


Great progress @claud-uk! Between February and April your hair has REALLY improved in it's thickness going from just past ear length to shoulder length!


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> Hey, livinthevida Just wanted to let you know Veeda and I posted earlier in the week, so you may have to go a few posts back to see ours.  Veeda is showing off!


WHOA!!!! jprayze I am  looking over Mjon912's progress in 1 month shows how close she is now to APL! ManiiSweetheart's ends are thicker and seem farther past APL today! and your progress plus Veeda is absolutely amazing and very encouraging for anyone of us considering the MN Challenge. Beautiful and healthy progress 

Ladies here are the posts to Veeda jprayze June check in:
Veeda 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16053883&postcount=473
jprayze
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16054455&postcount=479


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

livinthevida said:


> WHOA!!!! jprayze I am  looking over Mjon912's progress in 1 month shows how close she is now to APL! ManiiSweetheart's ends are thicker and seem farther past APL today! and your progress plus Veeda is absolutely amazing and very encouraging for anyone of us considering the MN Challenge. Beautiful and healthy progress
> 
> Ladies here are the posts to Veeda jprayze June check in:
> Veeda
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16053883&postcount=473
> jprayze
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16054455&postcount=479



I JUST DON'T WANT TO LEAVE THIS CHALLENGE!!!


----------



## growbaby

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I JUST DON'T WANT TO LEAVE THIS CHALLENGE!!!


 
DITTO


----------



## newnyer

ManiiSweetheart and growbaby....psssstt! *whispers* You can be like me and continue to stalk this thread.  Put on your camo jumpsuits & hide behind the bushes w/ me girls.  *puts on hood & blends back in the background*


----------



## jprayze

newnyer said:
			
		

> ManiiSweetheart and growbaby....psssstt! *whispers* You can be like me and continue to stalk this thread.  Put on your camo jumpsuits & hide behind the bushes w/ me girls.  *puts on hood & blends back in the background*



Too funny!!!


----------



## growbaby

newnyer


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

newnyer said:


> ManiiSweetheart and growbaby....psssstt! *whispers* You can be like me and continue to stalk this thread.  Put on your camo jumpsuits & hide behind the bushes w/ me girls.  *puts on hood & blends back in the background*



Yessss time to go undercover!!float::assimilat


----------



## Mjon912

Blairx0kUP on how the banana treatment works out! Sounds interesting...Thanks livinthevida I honestly don't see much of a difference, I feel like with the supplements I take plus the mn and healthy hair habits I should of fully been APL =\...jprayze growths ridiculous....hopefully after a month of using MN I'll see some growth like that! Your the reason I first started MN!!!

MJ saying hi...I've been hair obsessed today,constantly in the mirror and I've had hand in hair syndrome all day! It's very weird to go weeks with my hair up and all of a sudden have it straightened, all I wanted to do was play with it lol...back to bunning though ... RANDOMNESS but my sleep hours are totally messed up, I watched the video and saw the pic of the man in FL who got his face eaten off by the other man and havnt been right since, talk about nightmares, I'm dreaming zombies are in my house, after my family, im living in the movie 28 days later, ugh, I'm super terrified lol I scare easy tho but this has me shook


----------



## NikkiQ

Y'all are too funny up in here. We have APL 2012 spy ninjas 

Yesterday was my last day at work so it was super busy and bittersweet. Hung out with a group of friends for the last time before we leave Sunday. Is it sad that all I could think about was that I wish I could be washing my hair? 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Angela4769

I am feeling some kind of way right now. I'm at the hair salon for my touch up. I'm about 13 weeks post, and as soon as I sat down, the questions started. When is the last time you had a touch up? Why did you wait so long? That's not good for your hair. Blah, blah, blah. You know what came next...you need a trim. Well, I couldn't argue with that because my ends were pretty jacked up. Well I ended up with about 1 1/2-2 inches "trimmed". That's probably all the length I've grown since the beginning of my journey. I feel like a hostage here. I need to learn how to do my own touch-ups and my own trims.


----------



## Evolving78

Angela4769 said:


> I am feeling some kind of way right now. I'm at the hair salon for my touch up. I'm about 13 weeks post, and as soon as I sat down, the questions started. When is the last time you had a touch up? Why did you wait so long? That's not good for your hair. Blah, blah, blah. You know what came next...you need a trim. Well, I couldn't argue with that because my ends were pretty jacked up. Well I ended up with about 1 1/2-2 inches "trimmed". That's probably all the length I've grown since the beginning of my journey. I feel like a hostage here. I need to learn how to do my own touch-ups and my own trims.



i'm sorry you are going through that.  yes you should learn.  or get a split ender and have a friend help you with your touchups.  i decided i am not going to a stylist for my next touchup.  i am just going to have my mom do it or my cousin.  i know i will get those same questions, but i don't plan on seeing a professional until i get my hair BSB and totally back on point.  i am scared of someone messing up my progress.  like i can't use certain products at this point do to protein overload. my hair is still very fragile right now, especially wet.


----------



## The Princess

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> I am feeling some kind of way right now. I'm at the hair salon for my touch up. I'm about 13 weeks post, and as soon as I sat down, the questions started. When is the last time you had a touch up? Why did you wait so long? That's not good for your hair. Blah, blah, blah. You know what came next...you need a trim. Well, I couldn't argue with that because my ends were pretty jacked up. Well I ended up with about 1 1/2-2 inches "trimmed". That's probably all the length I've grown since the beginning of my journey. I feel like a hostage here. I need to learn how to do my own touch-ups and my own trims.



Sorry that you had to get so much cut. However I'm sure you enjoyed the pampering.


----------



## Angela4769

I'm home from the salon now. My ends were horrible. I know this is a horrible picture, but I think it shows how think my ends were. I don't think she overdid it with the trim. It just hurt to see that much progress down the drain. She told me that my new growth was starting to lock up, and that I shouldn't go past 9 weeks between relaxers. What do y'all think about that? After about 8 weeks, I'm afraid to detangle my new growth because I'm afraid of over-manipulating that fragile line of demarcation. What should I do?


----------



## Angela4769

Another bad pic, but another indicator of how bad my ends were. I might have been APL, but I'm too fat for my APs to show in the pic.


----------



## NikkiQ

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> I'm home from the salon now. My ends were horrible. I know this is a horrible picture, but I think it shows how think my ends were. I don't think she overdid it with the trim. It just hurt to see that much progress down the drain. She told me that my new growth was starting to lock up, and that I shouldn't go past 9 weeks between relaxers. What do y'all think about that? After about 8 weeks, I'm afraid to detangle my new growth because I'm afraid of over-manipulating that fragile line of demarcation. What should I do?



If you plan on stretching past 8 weeks,you're gonna have to detangle your NG to prevent it from locking. What products do you have that would give you good slip so that you can slather it all over your hair and detangle?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ said:


> If you plan on stretching past 8 weeks,you're gonna have to detangle your NG to prevent it from locking. What products do you have that would give you good slip so that you can slather it all over your hair and detangle?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
I don't know...any suggestions? I had good slip when I DCed last weekend with Motions CPR conditioning treatment, Queen Helene Cholesterol, EVOO, and HE LTR conditioner, but that was the first time in months that I saw a little breakage, and that was the first time I used that combination. Maybe it was the Motions? I don't know.


----------



## claud-uk

livinthevida - thanks, I was saying that I wasn't sure how progress had gone so I'm glad for the photos, yes ma'am!


Cut today - 1/4" to 1/2" all round.  I didn't feel a thing - those ends were holding me back, lol!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> I don't know...any suggestions? I had good slip when I DCed last weekend with Motions CPR conditioning treatment, Queen Helene Cholesterol, EVOO, and HE LTR conditioner, but that was the first time in months that I saw a little breakage, and that was the first time I used that combination. Maybe it was the Motions? I don't know.



That Motions and cholesterol sounds like a lot of protein. Maybe if you used something more moisturizing, the breakage might start to subside. I would try Silk Elements,a cheapie condish like Suave and oils. Apply it to your hair under a plastic cap for about an hour. Take it down and detangle in sections.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

[USER=7289 said:
			
		

> Iluvsmuhgrass[/USER];16073161]I'm doing ok so far. I need a good protein treatment and a trim. My ends aren't bad, but my hair does better with consistent 2-4 month trims. I've been using mostly natural products and conditioning overnight with a plastic cap under my scarf and that's been superb for my hair. I tried it before and it just wouldn't work... for me, it's definitely about the products. I'm using QBCTDG and Original Moxie Deep Conditioner.
> 
> Not sure if I'll make it to APL anytime soon but I'm hoping I'll hit by the end of the year. I usually have my growth spurts by summer but  not yet.


 
This sounds like my story. 

Come on summer growth spurts.


----------



## faithVA

newnyer said:


> @ManiiSweetheart and @growbaby....psssstt! *whispers* You can be like me and continue to stalk this thread. Put on your camo jumpsuits & hide behind the bushes w/ me girls. *puts on hood & blends back in the background*


 
Y'all are silly. This is funny


----------



## newnyer

Angela4769 said:


> I don't know...any suggestions? I had good slip when I DCed last weekend with Motions CPR conditioning treatment, Queen Helene Cholesterol, EVOO, and HE LTR conditioner, but that was the first time in months that I saw a little breakage, and that was the first time I used that combination. Maybe it was the Motions? I don't know.


 

i know when i start getting around 9-10 weeks post...i slowly start putting away the wide tooth comb to detangle and use my fingers a LOT more. that way i can slowly work through the kinks when i dc. i usually use alter ego and add some silk protein and honeyquat...but whatever creates a good amount of slip for your hair will do. after i rinse out the dc, i put in giovanni direct leave in (small amount of silk protein added), finger comb in sections again, put in a bun, maybe add a little oil on hand for some shine, and tie down with scarf so that my edges are more slicked down. i try to moisturize & seal my edges daily, but for the most part i leave my hair alone (or at least the roots) until I'm ready to cowash or wash/dc. with a regular hair schedule that means about 2-3 times a week. works fine if my hair is adequately moisturized in between. i only break out the comb at that point if i have some SERIOUS slip or right before i know my stylist hands will be in it...i'd rather work through all my tangles than let someone else do it.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=351319 said:
			
		

> Angela4769[/USER];16080189]I am feeling some kind of way right now. I'm at the hair salon for my touch up. I'm about 13 weeks post, and as soon as I sat down, the questions started. When is the last time you had a touch up? Why did you wait so long? That's not good for your hair. Blah, blah, blah. You know what came next...you need a trim. Well, I couldn't argue with that because my ends were pretty jacked up. Well I ended up with about 1 1/2-2 inches "trimmed". That's probably all the length I've grown since the beginning of my journey. I feel like a hostage here. I need to learn how to do my own touch-ups and my own trims.


 
 If it makes you feel any better I will be cutting 1 to 1 1/2 inches today by my own hand. And my hair isn't nearly as long as yours was. If they have to go they have to go. Let's make the best of our fresh start. And hopefully with future growth we will make APL without a struggle.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Plan for today is to 

Do a ACV rinse
DC
And..... I don't know


----------



## Angela4769

Ok, are y'all contortionists or something? I think I might have pulled a muscle taking these pics! (JK) Y'all make it look so easy!

P.S. Hindsight tells me that I should have gotten my hair flat-ironed since I would be doing a length check, but I haven't used direct heat on my hair since I began my HHJ, and I didn't want to start today. Oh well...I love curls! Maybe next time!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=351319 said:
			
		

> Angela4769[/USER];16081969]Ok, are y'all contortionists or something? I think I might have pulled a muscle taking these pics! (JK) Y'all make it look so easy!
> 
> P.S. Hindsight tells me that I should have gotten my hair flat-ironed since I would be doing a length check, but I haven't used direct heat on my hair since I began my HHJ, and I didn't want to start today. Oh well...I love curls! Maybe next time!


 
Here I was feeling bad for you and you are waaaaay past APL Angela4769. 

I feel some kind of way about this. You is bout to get the boot. NikkiQ, do you see this here?


----------



## Angela4769

I ain't goin' nowhere faithVA  I think I'll hang around until I'm full healthy APL, not stretching any random pieces that'll make it!! Imma be the last one at the party...cleaning up in December. Then I'll go on to BSL 2013!! Woo hoo!


----------



## claud-uk

*


faithVA said:



			Here I was feeling bad for you and you are waaaaay past APL Angela4769. 

I feel some kind of way about this. You is bout to get the boot. NikkiQ, do you see this here?
		
Click to expand...

*
faithVA - you have my support in case of resistance


----------



## NikkiQ

Alright now...I see what's going on up in here!!! We got another APL ninja now??!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

Angela4769 said:


> Another bad pic, but another indicator of how bad my ends were. I might have been APL, but I'm too fat for my APs to show in the pic.



i can't tell how bad anything was from this wet hair pic!   you are going to get back to APL by Sept and might make it to or close to BSB!  you got fresh ends now!  i had just cut off 2 inches back in March or April.  i plan to make it to APL by the end of June/July.

i have to edit my post!  you are trippin!  you are going to by full APL by Aug/Sept.  take your butt to the BSL thread! Security!


----------



## newnyer

Dammit Angela4769 you gotta at least manipulate the angles to pretend like you just grazing. That would have bought you at least another month up in here. Lol...Get ya ninja status up!  NikkiQ...we takin' ova. Lmao!
*scales back up the wall*


----------



## Lurkee

This was my hair on march 31:






This is my hair now. I will only do check ups every 3 months now. My hair looks the same. Maybe a tiny bit longer in 2 months.


----------



## Lurkee

Mjon912 said:


> So ladies I apologize, I definitely thought our length check was the same time as the MN one, I'm buggin.... Anyway an update on the MN... I'm not sure if I'm seeing crazy progress, I started may 20 and I don't see much of a difference, I think it's my fault, I blow dried and flat ironed which I never do and suck at and my hair is still poofy =\ next week I am going to roller set like I originally planned to do today and see where I am and that will decide if. Continue with this MN...on another note I'm wondering what's going on with my NG... Its so soft I cant believe it, I'm definitely  going to keep prepooing cuz I love it!
> 
> All the typos...I'm tired lol... N e way If it flattens/straightens out after I sleep on it I'll post a better picture in the morning...the top pic is may 1, bottom is June 1
> 
> View attachment 152233



Mjon912 I see progress


----------



## Lurkee

Angela4769 said:


> I'm home from the salon now. My ends were horrible. I know this is a horrible picture, but I think it shows how think my ends were. I don't think she overdid it with the trim. It just hurt to see that much progress down the drain. She told me that my new growth was starting to lock up, and that I shouldn't go past 9 weeks between relaxers. What do y'all think about that? After about 8 weeks, I'm afraid to detangle my new growth because I'm afraid of over-manipulating that fragile line of demarcation. What should I do?



Hey Angela4769, To reduce manipulation during a stretch, then you can choose to wash and detangle once a week. After your DC session, you should gently detangle all the way to your roots otherwise it will matt and lock up on the shed hair. You can try finger detangling on dry hair first to remove as many tangles as you have patience for so that after your DC, detangling should not take so long.


----------



## Lurkee

faithVA said:


> Here I was feeling bad for you and you are waaaaay past APL Angela4769.
> 
> I feel some kind of way about this. You is bout to get the boot. NikkiQ, do you see this here?



faithVA, are you the APL cop?


----------



## growbaby

newnyer Angela4769
APL ninjas unite! Congrats girl u r soooo APL... That is all.  **throws magician white powder n vanishes


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Y'all are too funny up in here. We have APL 2012 spy ninjas
> 
> Yesterday was my last day at work so it was super busy and bittersweet. Hung out with a group of friends for the last time before we leave Sunday. Is it sad that all I could think about was that I wish I could be washing my hair?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ wishing you safe travels to your new home in Puerto Rico!!!! Remember to wear plenty of sunscreen and enjoy the waters!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

have à good trip NikkiQ . puerto rico. sounds cool. are you staying there for long?


----------



## livinthevida

Congratulations to all ladies who have reached APL!!! :woohoo:
& to all our wonderful APL Ninjas  we see you!!! cloak & all!!


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee said:


> This was my hair on march 31:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my hair now. I will only do check ups every 3 months now. My hair looks the same. Maybe a tiny bit longer in 2 months.



i see progress too!


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:


> i see progress too!



Aww, you are kind.


----------



## Lurkee

Goodluck to you NikkiQ. Have a safe flight.


----------



## Evolving78

after i rinsed out the conditioner, i finger detangled.  that process caused my hair to air dry.  i want to roll set, but i just don't feel like it.  i don't feel like doing anything.  i'm not going anywhere this evening.  i could wash clothes or something.  maybe i might just cross wrap.


----------



## lamaria211

I might dc overnight with Queen Helen Cholesterol that is if I dont sleep in my prepoo


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

After applying a DC of Aussie moist, olive oil, yea tree oil, and a few drops of mtg .. Twisted it up and clipped it put a scarf on and went a mile bike ride. Now I'm back and going to return some movies at the red box and come back and rinse!


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:
			
		

> NikkiQ wishing you safe travels to your new home in Puerto Rico!!!! Remember to wear plenty of sunscreen and enjoy the waters!!!



I will! I'll be sure to post pics when we get there tomorrow.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> have à good trip NikkiQ . puerto rico. sounds cool. are you staying there for long?



Staying for at least 3 years

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

I guess I'll undo some twists and have DH take pics tonight. DH is moving and I need to take the pics now since I won't have anyone do them for me.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## diadall

Someone with beautiful hair told me she loved Queen Helene Organic oil and curl cream. 

I bought it and used them to do a bun, its a hard bun but the waves are more prounounced.

Anyone else use it? How do you use it?


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies, just checking in. Congrats to everyone who is APL! These ninjas have me rolling...I can always count on this thread to make me smile. 

I'm prepping for my monthly flat iron today after work. Last night I sectioned my hair and DC overnight with AO HSR on dry hair. Bought a new iron, shampoo and conditioner for the process so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## faithVA

Lurkee said:


> @faithVA, are you the APL cop?


 
I'm one of them. And I have my eye on you too Lurkee. um hmm. Yep I see you


----------



## faithVA

I trimmed 2 to 2.5" off today putting me back somewhere between Nape and NL. I won't be making APL anytime this year.  But since I'm cohost I will hang around. Won't be posting any update pics until September. Will need that long to get over having to trim that much.  

Not even going to focus on reaching any more length goals. Just going to focus on trying to retain moisture and to keep my scalp and ends healthy. If I can't do that, then none of the rest matters. Not enjoying my hair journey at all


----------



## bajandoc86

faithVA oh no! I am so sorry to hear *hugs*


----------



## faithVA

[USER=317087 said:
			
		

> bajandoc86[/USER];16086511]@faithVA oh no! I am so sorry to hear *hugs*


 
Thanks. I need hugs and martinis. More martinis than hugs though


----------



## jessicarabbit

faithVA im sorry to hear that. I guess it wouldnt be a "journey" without trail and era.


----------



## growbaby

faithVA said:
			
		

> I trimmed 2 to 2.5" off today putting me back somewhere between Nape and NL. I won't be making APL anytime this year.  But since I'm cohost I will hang around. Won't be posting any update pics until September. Will need that long to get over having to trim that much.
> 
> Not even going to focus on reaching any more length goals. Just going to focus on trying to retain moisture and to keep my scalp and ends healthy. If I can't do that, then none of the rest matters. Not enjoying my hair journey at all



:-( oh no, I'm so sorry.. Sending good vibes n happy thoughts.


----------



## Lurkee

faithVA said:
			
		

> I trimmed 2 to 2.5" off today putting me back somewhere between Nape and NL. I won't be making APL anytime this year.  But since I'm cohost I will hang around. Won't be posting any update pics until September. Will need that long to get over having to trim that much.
> 
> Not even going to focus on reaching any more length goals. Just going to focus on trying to retain moisture and to keep my scalp and ends healthy. If I can't do that, then none of the rest matters. Not enjoying my hair journey at all



 I'm sorry faithVA. I'm sure you had your reasons for trimming that much. Hugss


----------



## jprayze

I was too tired Friday nite after washing to do anything to my hair but quickly comb my leavein (HE LTR) thru and plait by hair in 2 plaits one on each side. Then I put a little Jbco on my ends and called it a nite. I thought it turned out good for being lazy 

Pics from Saturday. I just threw 4 plaits in my hair last nite before bed so I have no idea what it will look like today?


----------



## lamaria211

My hair is shedding by the handful
Garlic poo did ****


----------



## Phaer

faithVA said:
			
		

> I trimmed 2 to 2.5" off today putting me back somewhere between Nape and NL. I won't be making APL anytime this year.  But since I'm cohost I will hang around. Won't be posting any update pics until September. Will need that long to get over having to trim that much.
> 
> Not even going to focus on reaching any more length goals. Just going to focus on trying to retain moisture and to keep my scalp and ends healthy. If I can't do that, then none of the rest matters. Not enjoying my hair journey at all



I will share a martini with you. My mom was feeling nostalgic and so I let her braid my hair. She refused to listen to me when I told her how to detangle and well... now I am not sure I will make apl by the end of the year. Lets get drunk!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=288970 said:
			
		

> Phaer[/USER];16087483]I will share a martini with you. My mom was feeling nostalgic and so I let her braid my hair. She refused to listen to me when I told her how to detangle and well... now I am not sure I will make apl by the end of the year. Lets get drunk!


 
It's 9 am here but I'm ready


----------



## Blairx0

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> My hair is shedding by the handful
> Garlic poo did ****



Did you take pills or put garlic powder in your conditioner? The pills take about 2-3 months, but the powder, for me anyway, worked immediately.


----------



## claud-uk

NikkiQ said:


> Is it sad that all I could think about was that I wish I could be washing my hair?



Uhhh... *NO*!!! (eevil) ​


----------



## lamaria211

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Did you take pills or put garlic powder in your conditioner? The pills take about 2-3 months, but the powder, for me anyway, worked immediately.



I didnt but I will where did u purchase the powder?
Did u ever use Alter Ego garlic treatment?


----------



## claud-uk

lamaria211 said:


> My hair is shedding by the handful
> Garlic poo did ****



Sorry  Maybe if it's an extreme/emergency case you could crush fresh garlic and apply it directly to your scalp?  I don't know, I'm not an expert but I read it somewhere - I wish I could remember where now.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA
i understand how you fee.l had to do that (trim/cut) a couple of times since Sept last year.
i should be BSB by now.

you really should try what i posted in the low porosity thread!  i'm telling it really helped with conditioning my hair better.  all you need is a couple of drops.  maybe 4 drops.


----------



## chelleypie810

lamaria211 i have and didn't see much of a diff but it was a great dc. Left my hair soft and shiny


----------



## jprayze

Day 2 braid out


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> I didnt but I will where did u purchase the powder?
> Did u ever use Alter Ego garlic treatment?



lamaria211
get you some black tea and do a tea rinse asap! after you rinse, dc with your moisturizing conditioner.  this should help.  do this a couple of times a week until your shedding is back under control.  this process has to happen, but you can manage it better with the rinses.

oh just steep 1-2 tea bags, and pour or spray the tea on your hair when it gets cool.  work it into your scalp a bit, leave on for a minute or two and rinse.  don't walk around with it, or leave it in too long.  you can get caffeine overload.


----------



## Kerryann

The last pic was from 2 weeks ago and it was very humid out .....the fro was a week ago and the 1st pic was about 2 months ago ......I got my weave done yesterday and I'm in love


----------



## Evolving78

Kerryann said:


> The last pic was from 2 weeks ago and it was very humid out .....the fro was a week ago and the 1st pic was about 2 months ago ......I got my weave done yesterday and I'm in love



very pretty!  i like the color of your dress!


----------



## Kerryann

Here is the fro pic


----------



## Kerryann

shortdub78 said:


> very pretty!  i like the color of your dress!



thank u very much


----------



## faithVA

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];16087837]@faithVA
> i understand how you fee.l had to do that (trim/cut) a couple of times since Sept last year.
> i should be BSB by now.
> 
> you really should try what i posted in the low porosity thread! i'm telling it really helped with conditioning my hair better. all you need is a couple of drops. maybe 4 drops.


 
Thanks. I need to trim about 1/2 inch more but I can't bring myself to do it. Not this weekend. I did see your post in that thread. I need to get my head together before I try anything else. But I do appreciate you sharing that though. I'm glad so many people are sharing in that thread. There is some good information.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> lamaria211
> get you some black tea and do a tea rinse asap! after you rinse, dc with your moisturizing conditioner.  this should help.  do this a couple of times a week until your shedding is back under control.  this process has to happen, but you can manage it better with the rinses.
> 
> oh just steep 1-2 tea bags, and pour or spray the tea on your hair when it gets cool.  work it into your scalp a bit, leave on for a minute or two and rinse.  don't walk around with it, or leave it in too long.  you can get caffeine overload.



Thanks so much im gonna do this tomorrow
Any particular brand of black tea?


----------



## lamaria211

Kerryann very pretty


----------



## longhairdreaming

@faithVA so sorry to hear that but at least when you do get to APL your hair will be all healthy and fly!


So here's where my hair stands thus far. The pic is a bit blury...I don't know what's up with my camera.


----------



## bajandoc86

Looking good longhairdreaming!


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> Thanks so much im gonna do this tomorrow
> Any particular brand of black tea?



i got mine from trader joe but it doesn't matter as long as it doesn't have a bunch of other stuff.  just make sure it is not caffeine free.  you need the caffeine!


----------



## longhairdreaming

bajandoc86 said:


> Looking good @longhairdreaming!


 
Thank you! bajandoc86


----------



## Mjon912

MJ saying hi...I'm in the house with my mini because she has strep throat =(...but I decided to organize my products... I'm a true product junkie, this just put it into prospective for me, I see why my bf looks at me like im a crazy lady...I'm going to try not to buy anything else for a while so I can.use some of this stuff up... At least being in the house gives me a chance to get on my Fotki and review some of this stuff I have...hope all of yall are out enjoying this beautiful day... Have some fun for me to =)



faithVA you may make it to APL in dec, I'm sorry your bummed about your hair but keep up with your healthy hair practices, you never know!!! lamaria211 sorry about your shedding, I wish I could offer a solution, you may have to just wait it out, your body is trying to get back to normal and all of the hair they you didn't loose while prego is coming out now, I've been there and it's very frustrating, keep with your low manipulation styles and healthy hair practices, I promise it will eventually stop, shortydub78 had some great advice, I wish I was in here when I was going through PP shedding jprayze your braid out looks good girl! Kerryann your hair looks great, you and the girl your stand with look very nice longhairdreaming your hairs growing doll! You almost there!


----------



## pookaloo83

I need to dust my ends. I need to do it today. They're snagging when I pull my hair apart. So I know it's time... Gonna have DH take my pics in a minute.


----------



## Blairx0

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I didnt but I will where did u purchase the powder?
> Did u ever use Alter Ego garlic treatment?



I bought garlic powder at whole foods, but they have it all grocery stores. I mixed it in some cheap VO5 along with some oil to cover sent and used it as a pre poo followed by a deep condition. It cute my shedding in half. I tried coffee/tea rinse before but didn't do much and by the time I made the coffee/tea chilled it I was over it.


----------



## pookaloo83

I lost hair. 

My scalp has been itching in the front really bad. Like really bad. Last time it itched like that I was relaxed and had a bald patch there. Looks like its coming back i dont know. Doc said I have low iron. I've been slacking on my iron pills so that could be it. But yeah.. The front of my hair used to reach my bottom lip now it's at my nose.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0

Currently dc with a home made mixture: banana (baby food) , olive oil, honey and a bit of castor oil. when I first mixed it I thought the 6 oz of baby food plus oil would be too much, but I underestimated my hair. I had just enough for my whole head and it felt great going on. Going to leave it on for a few hours and report back.


----------



## Evolving78

pookaloo83 said:


> I lost hair.
> 
> My scalp has been itching in the front really bad. Like really bad. Last time it itched like that I was relaxed and had a bald patch there. Looks like its coming back i dont know. Doc said I have low iron. I've been slacking on my iron pills so that could be it. But yeah.. The front of my hair used to reach my bottom lip now it's at my nose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



oh you gotta get back on that asap!


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok here it is. To be fair i did dust before the length check. But I didn't take that much off. Also I kind of rushed it and I notice I didn't do a length check in the exact same spots.  dammit look at me making excuses!  I redid my twists. Didn't wash. Just dusted then retwisted with burdock root cream and threw in a banana clip. Will be in twists until next length check.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Today I washed with my queen helen garlic poo then cowashed with suave humectant left some in and redid my celies when my hair was damp (close to dry) I added giovanni direct and sealed with EVOCO my hair is soft but still shedding im gonna do a blacktea rinse on tuesday followed by another cowash


----------



## Evolving78

pookaloo83 said:


> Ok here it is. To be fair i did dust before the length check. But I didn't take that much off. Also I kind of rushed it and I notice I didn't do a length check in the exact same spots.  dammit look at me making excuses!  I redid my twists. Didn't wash. Just dusted then retwisted with burdock root cream and threw in a banana clip. Will be in twists until next length check.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



you are pretty much in the ballpark!  you will be there by the end of this month/beginning of next month!

i'll change it.  you are pretty much there.  you will officially be there by next month!


----------



## bajandoc86

I agree with shortdub78 Pook!


----------



## Blairx0

Rinsed the banana dc out of my hair after 3 hours and besides the diffcult rinse the conditioner was amazing. Truly amazing. I am so lad I didn't invest in an expensive, high end deep conditioner. 

My curls were defined, soft and my shed hair slid out. I have never had such a easy detangling session. I would recommend it anyone. My hair and I  finally understand what all those YouTubers are talking about with soft hair that behaves. All of this for a few dollars. I paid a dollar for the baby  and had the oil and honey on hand. I will definitely be revisiting


----------



## pookaloo83

shortdub78 said:


> you are pretty much in the ballpark!  you will be there by the end of this month/beginning of next month!
> 
> i'll change it.  you are pretty much there.  you will officially be there by next month!




No I won't.  The purple bra was my BEFORE pics. Smh.


----------



## pookaloo83

I should be there by December at least..


----------



## lamaria211

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> MJ saying hi...I'm in the house with my mini because she has strep throat =(...but I decided to organize my products... I'm a true product junkie, this just put it into prospective for me, I see why my bf looks at me like im a crazy lady...I'm going to try not to buy anything else for a while so I can.use some of this stuff up... At least being in the house gives me a chance to get on my Fotki and review some of this stuff I have...hope all of yall are out enjoying this beautiful day... Have some fun for me to =)
> 
> faithVA you may make it to APL in dec, I'm sorry your bummed about your hair but keep up with your healthy hair practices, you never know!!! lamaria211 sorry about your shedding, I wish I could offer a solution, you may have to just wait it out, your body is trying to get back to normal and all of the hair they you didn't loose while prego is coming out now, I've been there and it's very frustrating, keep with your low manipulation styles and healthy hair practices, I promise it will eventually stop, shortydub78 had some great advice, I wish I was in here when I was going through PP shedding jprayze your braid out looks good girl! Kerryann your hair looks great, you and the girl your stand with look very nice longhairdreaming your hairs growing doll! You almost there!



Girl I have to go thru my stash and dust it every few weeks its good cause it reminds me what I have and gives me something to do when im bored
Nice stash you have!!!


----------



## Angela4769

As much as I loved "playing natural" in Weeks 8 - 13 post...I love a fresh relaxer!! Love that silky smooth roller wrap! #thatisall


----------



## lamaria211

Anybody ever tried this leave in by creme of nature? I have an unopened bottle that ide like to try but I always love reviews first


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83 Oh dear! *Hugs*


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:


> @pookaloo83 Oh dear! *Hugs*




I just bust out laughing. I'm gonna straighten this weekend and I'll see what's up.


----------



## The Princess

longhairdreaming said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in. Congrats to everyone who is APL! These ninjas have me rolling...I can always count on this thread to make me smile.
> 
> I'm prepping for my monthly flat iron today after work. Last night I sectioned my hair and DC overnight with AO HSR on dry hair. Bought a new iron, shampoo and conditioner for the process so we'll see how it goes.



What kind of flat iron did you buy.


----------



## The Princess

pookaloo83 said:


> Ok here it is. To be fair i did dust before the length check. But I didn't take that much off. Also I kind of rushed it and I notice I didn't do a length check in the exact same spots.  dammit look at me making excuses!  I redid my twists. Didn't wash. Just dusted then retwisted with burdock root cream and threw in a banana clip. Will be in twists until next length check.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



I like you twists and the color.


----------



## Angela4769

pookaloo83 said:


> Ok here it is. To be fair i did dust before the length check. But I didn't take that much off. Also I kind of rushed it and I notice I didn't do a length check in the exact same spots.  dammit look at me making excuses!  I redid my twists. Didn't wash. Just dusted then retwisted with burdock root cream and threw in a banana clip. Will be in twists until next length check.


 
Love, love, love your twists. They are gorgeous!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Just finished washing out my Vanilla Silk dc - my hair loves this stuff and the smell is amazing! I had my hair in cornrows under my wigs for about four weeks. Can't wait for the next length check end of June - I'm hoping to be past APL on my way to full APL by end of summer. 

Getting ready to twist up my hair and call it a night.


----------



## pookaloo83

Angela4769 said:


> Love, love, love your twists. They are gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## bajandoc86

My updo from today. I feel uber blah about it.

When I take better pics tomorrow - I'll post in the Everyday thread.

ETA:had to change that blurry pic - it was driving me nuts.


----------



## pookaloo83

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Anybody ever tried this leave in by creme of nature? I have an unopened bottle that ide like to try but I always love reviews first



Yep. When I was relaxed. It's aight.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

The Princess said:
			
		

> I like you twists and the color.



Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## -PYT

I'm pretty sure I'm in this challenge still lol ends feeling fresh so I should be there (apl)...someday.

bajandoc86 your hair is gorgeous!  Could you please give me some insight into how you section your hair? I need updos like this in my life!


----------



## bajandoc86

Thank you -PYT! 

I find what helps me get them neat, is when I start the part to keep going...don't falter or stop. Cause then it's hard to get back on the right track. Also I have to use a comb with fine teeth to part. Oh! And I keep what ever inspiration pic I found, to remind myself of the look/curve etc I am going for. If I get frustrated with the parting, I take a break.

HTH


----------



## -PYT

bajandoc86 thanks for the insight! Do you start off with the sides or do you do the back first?


----------



## claud-uk

pookaloo83 said:


> No I won't.  The purple bra was my BEFORE pics. Smh.



DARN!!! erplexed


----------



## longhairdreaming

So today I wore my hair out and straight to work for the first time all year. I got so many compliments but the best was one of the girls I supervise asking if I had put in tracks(I wore a quickweave a few weeks ago). When I told her it was all mine the look of shock on her face was priceless! I was so proud of all my hard work with this hair of mine and I'm still not APL yet. Lord wait till I hit APL lol...but I think I've a problem now. I'm so accustomed to having my hair up off my shoulders or covered in a scarf I was a bit uncomfortable all day erplexed *sigh* All I could think was "I wish I had some silk or satin shirts to wear" Guess those will be on my list for this summer. Does anyone else feel like this when they wear their hair down or am I just odd ?


----------



## longhairdreaming

bajandoc86 said:


> My updo from today. I feel uber blah about it.
> 
> When I take better pics tomorrow - I'll post in the Everyday thread.
> 
> ETA:had to change that blurry pic - it was driving me nuts.


 
bajandoc86 Too cute!


----------



## bajandoc86

-PYT 

I sectioned off the sides first and put them in clips. Then I twisted the rest of the hair. Lastly I focused on flat twisting the sides. I would do one flat twist on the right. Then do a matching one on the left - I find it is easier to do it like that, cause I can compare the thickness of the piece I am about to flat twist.


----------



## NikkiQ

Greetings from Puerto Rico ladies 

Yesterday was travel and depression day so I haven't been able to check in much and probably won't be on much until we move into our house. Keep up the good work ladies. I'm so proud of everyone and every battle that is thrown your way, just remember you have your APL soldiers behind you all the way!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Lurkee

bajandoc86 said:


> My updo from today. I feel uber blah about it.
> 
> When I take better pics tomorrow - I'll post in the Everyday thread.
> 
> ETA:had to change that blurry pic - it was driving me nuts.



Very elegant!


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> Greetings from Puerto Rico ladies
> 
> Yesterday was travel and depression day so I haven't been able to check in much and probably won't be on much until we move into our house. Keep up the good work ladies. I'm so proud of everyone and every battle that is thrown your way, just remember you have your APL soldiers behind you all the way!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



So sweet that you spared a thought for us in such a busy time.


----------



## lamaria211

Hola Nikkyq hope you had a nice flight


----------



## pookaloo83

Now I'm nervous and paranoid. I think my hair is falling out.  or maybe I'm just exaggerating. My scalp in the front is tingling and itches in this one spot. And I have been scratching it. Bad, I know. I don't think I've lost more hair than normal. *sigh* but it's shorter to me. I did it on shrunken dampish hair and my before pics were on dry stretched hair. BUT my hair has grown a bit. iPhone's pics dont have time stamps on them. But I found a pic of my twists from earlier this year. I'll compare them to now. 



Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Now I'm nervous and paranoid. I think my hair is falling out.  or maybe I'm just exaggerating. My scalp in the front is tingling and itches in this one spot. And I have been scratching it. Bad, I know. I don't think I've lost more hair than normal. *sigh* but it's shorter to me. I did it on shrunken dampish hair and my before pics were on dry stretched hair. BUT my hair has grown a bit. iPhone's pics dont have time stamps on them. But I found a pic of my twists from earlier this year. I'll compare them to now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Your hair has definately grown


----------



## Khaiya

Hi ladies! Not much going on in my hair world, i do wash and dc and then just put in some mini plaits and leave it alone for the most part altho i do try and spray it with WN or S-Curl.....yeah that doesn't always happen. I have a lot of PLANS to do stuff to it but all i want to do is curl up in bed and sleep. I do think i'm retaining even a little tho....i hope. Still haven't gotten around to taking pics, i guess i'll try when i take these plaits down.


----------



## claud-uk

longhairdreaming said:


> So today I wore my hair out and straight to work for the first time all year. I got so many compliments but the best was one of the girls I supervise asking if I had put in tracks(I wore a quickweave a few weeks ago). When I told her it was all mine the look of shock on her face was priceless! I was so proud of all my hard work with this hair of mine and I'm still not APL yet. Lord wait till I hit APL lol...but I think I've a problem now.* I'm so accustomed to having my hair up off my shoulders or covered in a scarf I was a bit uncomfortable all day erplexed *sigh* All I could think was "I wish I had some silk or satin shirts to wear" Guess those will be on my list for this summer. Does anyone else feel like this when they wear their hair down or am I just odd* ?



This is a big worry for me too - my hair has been under a scarf since 10th February and will be until at least Christmas - I'm scared of "letting it out on it's own".  Will it just dry up immediately and go back to my pre HHJ days?  Will it start breaking after a few days?  Are you planning on wearing your hair out more often? If so you need to let me know if this feeling passes each time - did anybody else get this too? erplexed



Checking in: sat with a spritz and Cantu Leave In Con under my scarf, under plastic film - had this in for 24 hours straight now and will continue this in between co-washes this week - sort of a dry steam treatment if you will, it really lets the leave-in soak in without making the hair and scalp dripping wet.  

6 days till my 4 month length check


----------



## TruMe

longhairdreaming said:


> Does anyone else feel like this when they wear their hair down or am I just odd ?



I feel that EVERY TIME I wear my hair down.  But then I also like seeing my hair out.  It's a double-edged sword.


----------



## longhairdreaming

claud-uk said:


> Are you planning on wearing your hair out more often? If so you need to let me know if this feeling passes each time - did anybody else get this too? erplexed


 
claud-uk More than likely not lol. I've already decided to put my ends away and wear an updo tomorrow. 

TruMe So glad I'm not the only one feeling like this


----------



## lamaria211

I just installed mini braids I plan on keeping them in as long as possible maybe 3-4 weeks


----------



## Blairx0

TruMe said:
			
		

> I feel that EVERY TIME I wear my hair down.  But then I also like seeing my hair out.  It's a double-edged sword.



I hid my hair for over a year and was so nervous to wear it out I had nearly given up the idea. But healthy hair is strong hair. I got my hair healthy to enjoy and be able to withstand normal environmently things. While I have yet to wear a flat iron style, I am slowly getting more confortable with my hair out and enjoying the fruits of my labor.


----------



## Evolving78

TruMe said:


> I feel that EVERY TIME I wear my hair down.  But then I also like seeing my hair out.  It's a double-edged sword.



i'm scared of my car more than my clothing!  oh and my hair got caught around the seat belt.


----------



## lamaria211

I moisturized my hair with QB BRBC earlier when I put my minis in now im wearing a baggy with Africas best herbal oil it sure smells good


----------



## gvin89

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I just installed mini braids I plan on keeping them in as long as possible maybe 3-4 weeks



Let's see a pic lamaria211. How long did it take you? I want to put my hair in mini braids after my birthday, but will probably do my dd's next week.


----------



## gvin89

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> My updo from today. I feel uber blah about it.
> 
> When I take better pics tomorrow - I'll post in the Everyday thread.
> 
> ETA:had to change that blurry pic - it was driving me nuts.



This is beautiful...how did you stretch your hair (blow dry, banding, plaits)? The stylist blow dried my hair before flat twisting into updo


----------



## lamaria211

gvin89 said:
			
		

> Let's see a pic lamaria211. How long did it take you? I want to put my hair in mini braids after my birthday, but will probably do my dd's next week.



Took me 2hrs
Sorry about the terrible pic ill take a better one later!


----------



## lamaria211

this is a better one


----------



## gvin89

LAMARia21, I like those!


----------



## Mjon912

Lurkee...thanks! But um, what are you still doing in here, your making me feel bad, move on over to the BSL challenge...j/k =) Angela4769 your damn near BSL...your another one, making us overe here feel bad...smh  NikkiQ good luck in settling into your new place and congrats!!!


----------



## Lurkee

Mjon912 I am staying here till december. New year, new challenge. Besides, I am not apl yet. 

No kicking me out


----------



## claud-uk

Doing a Sunflower/Soy/EVOO/Carrot Oil pre-poo overnight tonight - luckily I remembered not to apply all the way down to my scalp to avoid the drippies.  Put scarf straight onto well-oiled hair, then plastic film over that.  Will co-wash in the morning.

Length check in 6 days!


----------



## Mjon912

Looking at my fotki pics has me bummed...hoping to be bsl in sept but I just realized I'm trying to go from SL to BSL in 14 months when it took me 26 the first time... So 



I will definately settle for being here by my birthday...this was a few years ago


----------



## Kb3auty

I am so excited, whooop!!! this is my first challenge, i've been lurking through these threads since last year. 

~Current hair length: NL sides and back

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: natural (been natural since June 2011 and loving it) i finally know how to take care of my hair, thanks to the threads on here! 

~APL goal month: December 2012 

~Current Reggie and styling choices: hot oil treatment with red pimento hair growth oil. 
prepoo with coconut oil overnight 
shampoo once a month/ green tea cream rinse for 2 mins after shampoo
moisture D/C once a week with honeysuckle Rose conditioner in shower to steam; protein D/C every other week with alter ego garlic mask under heat cap for 30 mins.
Henna every 2 months
moisture daily with my nettle mix (nettle, horsetail, avocado and aloe Vera gel) seal ends with castor oil daily
work out 2-3 times a week, drink plenty of water, continue taking my prenatal vitamins, garlic oil, and biotin
apply MT oil mix to scalp every other night and alternate with nettle oil mix, deep massage scalp nightly before bed

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? i don't plan on changing anything, i'm sticking to my regimen, i guess the only thing is to just be more motivated about the gym, and remember to drink lots of water daily, I'm horrible at those two things.

I will post pic tomorrow, currently have henna in my hair, will sleep with it in./ henna mix (henna, apple cider vinegar, water, amla, and rosemary essential oil)


----------



## Angela4769

Mjon912 said:


> @Lurkee...thanks! But um, what are you still doing in here, your making me feel bad, move on over to the BSL challenge...j/k =) @Angela4769 your damn near BSL...your another one, making us overe here feel bad...smh  @NikkiQ good luck in settling into your new place and congrats!!!


 
Mjon912, I know you not talking....with your hair hanging BY ITSELF slam in between your APs!!! Just because I pulled those few random strings down there does not make me APL! Maybe by the September check


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey gvin89.

 I actually don't stretch my hair prior to styling. I did this updo on wet/damp hair.


----------



## Mjon912

Angela4769 said:


> Mjon912, I know you not talking....with your hair hanging BY ITSELF slam in between your APs!!! Just because I pulled those few random strings down there does not make me APL! Maybe by the September check



That was my hair like 2yrs ago...not now, I was saying if I get there by sept I'll be happy even though it's not BSL...don't try and move the focus from you and your well past APL hair up in this APL challenge... I see you lol


----------



## Mjon912

Kb3auty said:


> I am so excited, whooop!!! this is my first challenge, i've been lurking through these threads since last year.
> 
> ~Current hair length: NL sides and back
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: natural (been natural since June 2011 and loving it) i finally know how to take care of my hair, thanks to the threads on here!
> 
> ~APL goal month: December 2012
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: hot oil treatment with red pimento hair growth oil.
> prepoo with coconut oil overnight
> shampoo once a month/ green tea cream rinse for 2 mins after shampoo
> moisture D/C once a week with honeysuckle Rose conditioner in shower to steam; protein D/C every other week with alter ego garlic mask under heat cap for 30 mins.
> Henna every 2 months
> moisture daily with my nettle mix (nettle, horsetail, avocado and aloe Vera gel) seal ends with castor oil daily
> work out 2-3 times a week, drink plenty of water, continue taking my prenatal vitamins, garlic oil, and biotin
> apply MT oil mix to scalp every other night and alternate with nettle oil mix, deep massage scalp nightly before bed
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? i don't plan on changing anything, i'm sticking to my regimen, i guess the only thing is to just be more motivated about the gym, and remember to drink lots of water daily, I'm horrible at those two things.
> 
> I will post pic tomorrow, currently have henna in my hair, will sleep with it in./ henna mix (henna, apple cider vinegar, water, amla, and rosemary essential oil)



Welcome Doll! Can't wait to see your pics and progress


----------



## Lurkee

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Looking at my fotki pics has me bummed...hoping to be bsl in sept but I just realized I'm trying to go from SL to BSL in 14 months when it took me 26 the first time... So
> 
> I will definately settle for being here by my birthday...this was a few years ago



Your hair is lovely!


----------



## Lurkee

Kb3auty said:
			
		

> I am so excited, whooop!!! this is my first challenge, i've been lurking through these threads since last year.
> 
> ~Current hair length: NL sides and back
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: natural (been natural since June 2011 and loving it) i finally know how to take care of my hair, thanks to the threads on here!
> 
> ~APL goal month: December 2012
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: hot oil treatment with red pimento hair growth oil.
> prepoo with coconut oil overnight
> shampoo once a month/ green tea cream rinse for 2 mins after shampoo
> moisture D/C once a week with honeysuckle Rose conditioner in shower to steam; protein D/C every other week with alter ego garlic mask under heat cap for 30 mins.
> Henna every 2 months
> moisture daily with my nettle mix (nettle, horsetail, avocado and aloe Vera gel) seal ends with castor oil daily
> work out 2-3 times a week, drink plenty of water, continue taking my prenatal vitamins, garlic oil, and biotin
> apply MT oil mix to scalp every other night and alternate with nettle oil mix, deep massage scalp nightly before bed
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? i don't plan on changing anything, i'm sticking to my regimen, i guess the only thing is to just be more motivated about the gym, and remember to drink lots of water daily, I'm horrible at those two things.
> 
> I will post pic tomorrow, currently have henna in my hair, will sleep with it in./ henna mix (henna, apple cider vinegar, water, amla, and rosemary essential oil)



Kb3auty welcome . You have definitely chosen the right challenge. Woot!


----------



## Lurkee

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> Mjon912, I know you not talking....with your hair hanging BY ITSELF slam in between your APs!!! Just because I pulled those few random strings down there does not make me APL! Maybe by the September check



Angela4769 I find it so ironic that even though we are trying to get to APL, we have to defend ourselves that we are not there yet.


----------



## Angela4769

Mjon912 said:


> That was my hair like 2yrs ago...not now, I was saying if I get there by sept I'll be happy even though it's not BSL...don't try and move the focus from you and your well past APL hair up in this APL challenge... I see you lol


 
NO girl, I'm talking about your pic from May 2012. If you're not APL, neither am I!


----------



## longhairdreaming

Kb3auty Welcome! This thread is rather lively.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey ladies!! 

Still not in our house yet (boo) so we're living in guest housing on base. I'm still rockin my beehive braids and applying my MN since I got here. Keeping them in until the end of the month may be MUCH harder than I expected. NG is getting kinda crazy right now.

 I'll try to post pics when I have a better signal. It SUCKS here!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jprayze

Good Morning everyone!  Back in March (pre-MN usage), I went to my regular Dominican salon.  I have been going there for almost 2 years every 2-3 wks; things have been going well.  Hair has been growing.  When I first started by hair was just NL as I was growing out from a relaxed tapered cut.  Growth wasn't really fast, but it was growing and I wasn't really monitoring it like i do now.  Well that day in March, I didn't have my regular stylist.  I had someone I have never seen there before.  She stopped in the midst of styling my hair and pulled my sides up and showed me that my hair was thinning on the sides.  It was noticeable, but not terrible especially because my hair was so full of body from the roller set.  She sold me some espiritu de canela (sp?) to put on the affected areas before washing.  I remember thinking they are the ones that caused this and then want to sell me a product.

So I used it, started using MN and my hair was growing great.  I've been focusing MN on my edges as well as massaging on the scalp and also using JBCO.  Life was good.  I've been bunning so I've been wearing my hair either down or back.  I continued to go to the salon - 2 more times since then.  Last night, I went to braid my hair up for the night and I pulled the braid up and right above my ear is a bald spot. Idk how long I really had this spot;  I never paid any attention to that area. Is this what is was trying to show me back in March?  Did the 2 extra times put me over the edge and make this area worse?  Am I pulling my hair too tight for the buns?  HELP!  I'm posting pics in the next post from my phone.


----------



## Evolving78

Mjon912 said:


> Looking at my fotki pics has me bummed...hoping to be bsl in sept but I just realized I'm trying to go from SL to BSL in 14 months when it took me 26 the first time... So
> 
> View attachment 152985
> 
> I will definately settle for being here by my birthday...this was a few years ago



i think you will be there (old pic) by the end of the year. if not sooner.  you already have seen the promise land, so you know what to do!


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> Good Morning everyone!  Back in March (pre-MN usage), I went to my regular Dominican salon.  I have been going there for almost 2 years every 2-3 wks; things have been going well.  Hair has been growing.  When I first started by hair was just NL as I was growing out from a relaxed tapered cut.  Growth wasn't really fast, but it was growing and I wasn't really monitoring it like i do now.  Well that day in March, I didn't have my regular stylist.  I had someone I have never seen there before.  She stopped in the midst of styling my hair and pulled my sides up and showed me that my hair was thinning on the sides.  It was noticeable, but not terrible especially because my hair was so full of body from the roller set.  She sold me some espiritu de canela (sp?) to put on the affected areas before washing.  I remember thinking they are the ones that caused this and then want to sell me a product.
> 
> So I used it, started using MN and my hair was growing great.  I've been focusing MN on my edges as well as massaging on the scalp and also using JBCO.  Life was good.  I've been bunning so I've been wearing my hair either down or back.  I continued to go to the salon - 2 more times since then.  Last night, I went to braid my hair up for the night and I pulled the braid up and right above my ear is a bald spot. Idk how long I really had this spot;  I never paid any attention to that area. Is this what is was trying to show me back in March?  Did the 2 extra times put me over the edge and make this area worse?  Am I pulling my hair too tight for the buns?  HELP!  I'm posting pics in the next post from my phone.



how are you wearing your bun, like what are you using to bun with?  if it is a ponytail holder of any kind, stop using it right now!  start using spin pins, or good day pins to hold your bun in place.  and stop pulling your hair straight back.  either part your hair on the side or in the middle.  take the sides and smooth them down the sides going back. this will avoid you pulling on your edges.


----------



## jprayze

Yikes! First siggy pic is right after the march appt.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> how are you wearing your bun, like what are you using to bun with? if it is a ponytail holder of any kind, stop using it right now! start using spin pins, or good day pins to hold your bun in place. and stop pulling your hair straight back. either part your hair on the side or in the middle. take the sides and smooth them down the sides going back. this will avoid you pulling on your edges.


 
Baisically I switch it by week, sometime spin pin, ponytail holder or banana clip.


----------



## NikkiQ

You my need to do lower buns or ponytails or find no tension styles for a bit and just baby the crap out of your edges. Stay away from the heat and the salon for a few months. Stick with your MN and JBCO for now and assess after 2 months.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> You my need to do lower buns or ponytails or find no tension styles for a bit and just baby the crap out of your edges. Stay away from the heat and the salon for a few months. Stick with your MN and JBCO for now and assess after 2 months.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
Thanks shortdub78 and NikkiQ for the advice.


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Still not in our house yet (boo) so we're living in guest housing on base. I'm still rockin my beehive braids and applying my MN since I got here. Keeping them in until the end of the month may be MUCH harder than I expected. NG is getting kinda crazy right now.
> 
> I'll try to post pics when I have a better signal. It SUCKS here!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
Hey NikkiQ! Hope you're settling in well in your new place...well as much as possible. I'm thinking of adding MN to my reggie, have you had any issues with it so far? If not what's your MN mix?


----------



## Kb3auty

Mjon912 said:


> Welcome Doll! Can't wait to see your pics and progress


 
Goodmorning, 

thank you, me too. I was in braids for 2 and a half months, took them out two days ago and this will be my first lenght check.  

I was thinking earlier, am i being realistic? is it actually possible to reach APL in 6months?


----------



## daae

Can i join this challenge?


----------



## Lurkee

daae said:


> Can i join this challenge?



Of course! Welcome daae


----------



## Lurkee

Kb3auty said:


> Goodmorning,
> 
> thank you, me too. I was in braids for 2 and a half months, took them out two days ago and this will be my first lenght check.
> 
> I was thinking earlier, am i being realistic? is it actually possible to reach APL in 6months?



Kb3auty
Depends on your current length. I started my hair journey at NL last year Feb and I am still waiting for APL 

I never PS though so with PS it is faster. Also if you have only 3 inches between your neck and APL it is possible


----------



## daae

Thanks Lurkee 
Will post pics ASAP.


----------



## Angela4769

longhairdreaming said:


> So today I wore my hair out and straight to work for the first time all year. I'm so accustomed to having my hair up off my shoulders or covered in a scarf I was a bit uncomfortable all day erplexed *sigh* All I could think was "I wish I had some silk or satin shirts to wear" Guess those will be on my list for this summer. Does anyone else feel like this when they wear their hair down or am I just odd ?


 
I know exactly how you feel. I was so excited about my fresh straight hair...for about one day. I wore a silk blouse yesterday, so I had hardly any issues. Today is another issue. Every time I turn my head, I hear/feel a pop. Oh well...lesson learned. I guess I'll have to try to start experimenting with bunning. I don't want to waste this good straightness on a braidout at only 3 days post


----------



## Mjon912

Angela4769... I'm not APL yet...in my dreams maybe...you were pushing BSL in your pics...I won't knock you anymore though, just know I'm watching you Lurkee thank you!NikkiQ do you have a wig over your braids or your just out with your beehiveshortdub78 Thanks, we will all get there, no doubt about it! 2012 is our APL yr jprayze maybe it's your glasses, my mom has worn glasses since before I was born and is bald like that, before I got contacts my hair was thin over my ears Kb3auty you said you were NL right? ... NL to apl is a lot of inches...maybe other ladies who have started from NL can offer some input but I can't say I've seen it done, I cut all my damaged hair off and started at healthy SL in Oct 11 and I'm still not apl, I take supplements, drink lots of water, work out and use MN... Not saying it can't be done but maybe take a ruler and measure where your hair stops to apl, every inch is 2 months of growth ( on average you grow half an inch of hair a month) that should give you a rough estimate of when you'll get to apl without using supplements and growth aids


----------



## jprayze

Mjon912 said:


> @Angela4769... I'm not APL yet...in my dreams maybe...you were pushing BSL in your pics...I won't knock you anymore though, just know I'm watching you @Lurkee thank [email protected]NikkiQ do you have a wig over your braids or your just out with your [email protected]shortdub78 Thanks, we will all get there, no doubt about it! 2012 is our APL yr @jprayze maybe it's your glasses, my mom has worn glasses since before I was born and is bald like that, before I got contacts my hair was thin over my ears @Kb3auty you said you were NL right? ... NL to apl is a lot of inches...maybe other ladies who have started from NL can offer some input but I can't say I've seen it done, I cut all my damaged hair off and started at healthy SL in Oct 11 and I'm still not apl, I take supplements, drink lots of water, work out and use MN... Not saying it can't be done but maybe take a ruler and measure where your hair stops to apl, every inch is 2 months of growth ( on average you grow half an inch of hair a month) that should give you a rough estimate of when you'll get to apl without using supplements and growth aids


 
Mjon912  Wow I never thought about that.  I have been seriously contemplating getting LASIK and that's another good reason to go for it.


----------



## JulietWhiskey

Just stopping by to say my hair is retaining beautifully!

I think the weekly DCing/weekly co-wasing and bi-weekly DCing with heat are really helping me retain!

I also think the following things are helping, too:
**Not using products containing behentriomium methosulfate.*  I read on curlynikki.com that this product, while providing tremendous slip, is very hard to wash off, even with shampoo, and can cause build up.  I only co-wash so I think this may have contributed to my breakage issues.  I realized that when my hair was at its healthiest, I was not using this product and only using products that contain cetyl alcohol, which my hair seems to love.
**Vaseline to seal.*  Nothing and I repeat *NOTHING* seals the moisture in_ my_ hair like vaseline!  In the past, bunning was the *DEBIL* for my fine strands but since adding vaseline to my line-up, I was recently able to bun with virtually no breakage.  It protects those ends like Hope Solo on her best goalie swag!
**Consistency. * Co-washing, DCing, M&S on schedule, no matter how tired, busy or put out I may be/feel.  If I don't my hair suffers.
**Leaving my hair alone.*  Really no explanation needed for this one.

I believe, think, hope and pray I should reach APL by the end of this year. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## TruMe

JulietWhiskey said:


> **Consistency. * Co-washing, DCing, M&S on schedule, no matter how tired, busy or put out I may be/feel.  If I don't my hair suffers.!



This is so true, no matter what you are doing.


----------



## NaturalfienD

jprayze ~  I experienced something similar in the front area of my head.  I had a fingertip length plug all of a sudden.  I damn near cried, it was a shock.  I decided to go to a dermatologist and discuss the matter.  I discovered I had traction alopecia and to revitalize my follicles, he had to give me scalp injections every six weeks and I had to apply a cream ointment to that area to get my hair to grow.  I went about six times before being discharged.  Now that plug has grown back and is catching up with the length of my hair.  It is something to consider trying for yourself.  What I learned from my experience is that if I wouldn't have gone to the dermatologist for the juice that there was a possibility that my hair would have grown in very, very slowly and not full at all.  Best of luck to you- please keep us posted.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hey ladies! I haven't been here in awhile (the least of my concerns are hair these days) I have been in weekly protective styles (twists, mostly) and I am seeing some progress, I thought out progress pics were due on the 1st of June, so I took a few, and here are some comparisons:

The one on the left is March 31st and the one on the right was yesterday, June 4th.










I have also come to the conclusion that I am having breakage problems, I know because I BC'd 20 months ago and I trimmed once, about 1/2"-3/4" of hair, so I should have about 9.5" of hair, in some places, I only have 8" and in the nape, I only have 6" perplexed) it has to be slow growing, breakage or both...but I am leaning towards breakage because I have seen some serious breakage in the past month or so from combing. My resolution? *only* finger detangle from now on and put the comb down. I don't want to lose all of my progress, does anybody else do this? Thanks ladies!


----------



## lamaria211

Its only day 2 but I can honestly say I loove my minis there even easier than my celies I just DCd, rinsed then added my leave in(giovanni direct) & my seal EVOCO and my hair feels great and there was NO shedding!  Im keeping them for atleast 4 weeks and I plan to redo them after that
Thanks again manter26


----------



## pookaloo83

itsjusthair88 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! I haven't been here in awhile (the least of my concerns are hair these days) I have been in weekly protective styles (twists, mostly) and I am seeing some progress, I thought out progress pics were due on the 1st of June, so I took a few, and here are some comparisons:
> 
> The one on the left is March 31st and the one on the right was yesterday, June 4th.
> 
> I have also come to the conclusion that I am having breakage problems, I know because I BC'd 20 months ago and I trimmed once, about 1/2"-3/4" of hair, so I should have about 9.5" of hair, in some places, I only have 8" and in the nape, I only have 6" perplexed) it has to be slow growing, breakage or both...but I am leaning towards breakage because I have seen some serious breakage in the past month or so from combing. My resolution? only finger detangle from now on and put the comb down. I don't want to lose all of my progress, does anybody else do this? Thanks ladies!



Great progress!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## TruMe

itsjusthair88 said:


> finger detangle from now on and put the comb down. I don't want to lose all of my progress, does anybody else do this?



That's all I do, just finger detangling using olive oil one day and then conditioner and essential oil mix another day each week.


----------



## jprayze

NaturalfienD said:


> @jprayze ~ I experienced something similar in the front area of my head. I had a fingertip length plug all of a sudden. I damn near cried, it was a shock. I decided to go to a dermatologist and discuss the matter. I discovered I had traction alopecia and to revitalize my follicles, he had to give me scalp injections every six weeks and I had to apply a cream ointment to that area to get my hair to grow. I went about six times before being discharged. Now that plug has grown back and is catching up with the length of my hair. It is something to consider trying for yourself. What I learned from my experience is that if I wouldn't have gone to the dermatologist for the juice that there was a possibility that my hair would have grown in very, very slowly and not full at all. Best of luck to you- please keep us posted.


 
Thank you so much NaturalfienD.  I was thinking about going to the dermatologist and I definitely think it won't hurt.


----------



## Angela4769

Y'all, what am I going to do with my hair now? I got my relaxer Saturday, wore my fresh straight hair for two days, but I need it off my clothes now. I don't really like how buns look on me...too small. What else can I do with this straight hair besides a ponytail?


----------



## Lurkee

Angela4769 said:


> Y'all, what am I going to do with my hair now? I got my relaxer Saturday, wore my fresh straight hair for two days, but I need it off my clothes now. I don't really like how buns look on me...too small. What else can I do with this straight hair besides a ponytail?



You can try pin curling and then doing a messy updo. Even bantu knots work well in an updo.  Good luck


----------



## kristaa.10

I'm now in the same boat as faithVA. I chopped about 1 1/2 -2 inches of hair last night. My ends have been feeling tangly for awhile, and even though I was probably only an inch or so away from APL, I felt like I was always dealing with breakage/retaining problems and I would have had to cut again when I got there. So now I'm a little past NL with 3.5 inches to go. Even though I feel like I should know it all by now, do y'all have any tips for retaining  length with fine hair? I have never been to APL, even with relaxed hair,  and this plateau is super frustrating! 


My regimen: I wash/DC once a week, leave-in, and seal.  I usually braid to stretch and then pin up into some sort of updo, remoisturizing and rebraiding to stretch every other day before going back into the updo.  I also mostly finger detangle, and use my denman every once in awhile. My problem is mostly ssks/breakage, even though I feel like they are moisturized, they are still gross. Idk. I attached a pic of my length after the cut and I'm pushing my APL goal date back to December.


----------



## lamaria211

kristaa.10 said:
			
		

> I'm now in the same boat as faithVA. I chopped about 1 1/2 -2 inches of hair last night. My ends have been feeling tangly for awhile, and even though I was probably only an inch or so away from APL, I felt like I was always dealing with breakage/retaining problems and I would have had to cut again when I got there. So now I'm a little past NL with 3.5 inches to go. Even though I feel like I should know it all by now, do y'all have any tips for retaining  length with fine hair? I have never been to APL, even with relaxed hair,  and this plateau is super frustrating!
> 
> My regimen: I wash/DC once a week, leave-in, and seal.  I usually braid to stretch and then pin up into some sort of updo, remoisturizing and rebraiding to stretch every other day before going back into the updo.  I also mostly finger detangle, and use my denman every once in awhile. My problem is mostly ssks/breakage, even though I feel like they are moisturized, they are still gross. Idk. I attached a pic of my length after the cut and I'm pushing my APL goal date back to December.



What are u using to wash and dc?
M&S?
Do u ever use protein?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=129805 said:
			
		

> kristaa.10[/USER];16108089]I'm now in the same boat as @faithVA. I chopped about 1 1/2 -2 inches of hair last night. My ends have been feeling tangly for awhile, and even though I was probably only an inch or so away from APL, I felt like I was always dealing with breakage/retaining problems and I would have had to cut again when I got there. So now I'm a little past NL with 3.5 inches to go. Even though I feel like I should know it all by now, do y'all have any tips for retaining length with fine hair? I have never been to APL, even with relaxed hair, and this plateau is super frustrating!
> 
> 
> My regimen: I wash/DC once a week, leave-in, and seal. I usually braid to stretch and then pin up into some sort of updo, remoisturizing and rebraiding to stretch every other day before going back into the updo. I also mostly finger detangle, and use my denman every once in awhile. My problem is mostly ssks/breakage, even though I feel like they are moisturized, they are still gross. Idk. I attached a pic of my length after the cut and I'm pushing my APL goal date back to December.


 
Fortunately you are not in the same boat as I am. I cut my hair all the way back to nape length in the back and EL for the rest of my hair. I will be doing good to make it to SL by the end of the year. I'm only still in this challenge cuz I'm cohosting  and I know NikkiQ would give me grief.

Sorry you had to trim so much. Hope you get some good advice to help you recover


----------



## lamaria211

Does anyone in here use hair grease?


----------



## Evolving78

kristaa.10 said:


> I'm now in the same boat as faithVA. I chopped about 1 1/2 -2 inches of hair last night. My ends have been feeling tangly for awhile, and even though I was probably only an inch or so away from APL, I felt like I was always dealing with breakage/retaining problems and I would have had to cut again when I got there. So now I'm a little past NL with 3.5 inches to go. Even though I feel like I should know it all by now, do y'all have any tips for retaining  length with fine hair? I have never been to APL, even with relaxed hair,  and this plateau is super frustrating!
> 
> 
> My regimen: I wash/DC once a week, leave-in, and seal.  I usually braid to stretch and then pin up into some sort of updo, remoisturizing and rebraiding to stretch every other day before going back into the updo.  I also mostly finger detangle, and use my denman every once in awhile. My problem is mostly ssks/breakage, even though I feel like they are moisturized, they are still gross. Idk. I attached a pic of my length after the cut and I'm pushing my APL goal date back to December.



dusting once a month.  get rid of that denman.  i thought i could use that thing, but it did me wrong too.  finger detangle dry with oil and while soaking with conditioner use a wide tooth comb wear the ends/tips of the comb are rounded.  what are you using to moisturize with?  keep a spray bottle of some sort of moisturizing spritz to hydrate your hair throughout the day.

my hair is very fine and my natural texture is very coily.  it was always a struggle to detangle the Beast!   when i decide to come back to the natural world, i am going back to locs.

these are the last pics i have of my natural hair last year





excuse my back fat! 





check out Nonie's posts in this thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=623643


----------



## NaturalfienD

lamaria211 said:


> Does anyone in here use hair grease?


 



Girl, you asked a great question.  I use hair grease to seal my hair and I found it very effective in keeping my hair moisturized and reducing SSKs.  That was the advice that I was going to give to you Ms. kristaa.10, I have fine, 4B hair and I noticed that the longer my hair got the more it would twist on itself at the ends, creating SSKs.    After I started jocking LadyPanilo's regimen, I have not had the problem as much as I used to.  I moisten my hair, add leave-in, and seal with Softee grease.  My hair is overly porous and moisture is gone if I use any oil to seal after one day (if that), so grease is my homie.


----------



## coolsista-paris

hey ladies ! you all ok? 
 after getting mad at my hair...im trying to be positive now. here are 2 styles i like wearing :


----------



## NaturalfienD

shortdub78, your hair is too pretty in those pix.  Chuurch!!


----------



## Evolving78

coolsista-paris said:


> hey ladies ! you all ok?
> after getting mad at my hair...im trying to be positive now. here are 2 styles i like wearing :
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153121



cute!  glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Evolving78

NaturalfienD said:


> shortdub78, your hair is too pretty in those pix.  Chuurch!!



oh thank you!  you made me blush today!


----------



## NaturalfienD

coolsista-paris said:


> hey ladies ! you all ok?
> after getting mad at my hair...im trying to be positive now. here are 2 styles i like wearing :
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153121


 

coolsista-paris ... I cannot wait until my hair is as full as yours ...


----------



## coolsista-paris

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> cute!  glad you are feeling better!



im trying not to think of my hair that much...  im looking for à new ps cause im tired of thé wig. although that whats good on me....


----------



## Evolving78

coolsista-paris said:


> im trying not to think of my hair that much...  im looking for à new ps cause im tired of thé wig. although that whats good on me....



i really like your loose pic!  somebody in this thread has a cute ps and it's an updo.  seems like i could last for a few weeks.  i'll go bump it for you when i get a chance, but i think it is on two pages before this one.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> coolsista-paris ... I cannot wait until my hair is as full as yours ...



girl you will make it. i had to fight to reach this. i only learned this year that i have fine hair...ive been leasing it all out like crazy since big chop ! silly me...no wonder  i was going nowhere ! 

listen to your hair Well. ;-)


----------



## coolsista-paris

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i really like your loose pic!  somebody in this thread has a cute ps and it's an updo.  seems like i could last for a few weeks.  i'll go bump it for you when i get a chance, but i think it is on two pages before this one.



thanks. of you do have the time please do. im getting.kinda tired right now (its midnight 37 here and i must wake up at 6h00 for work)...boooo wanna cry . feel like staying on bed


----------



## NikkiQ

This beehive is driving me. I discovered tension bumps on my hair where she started the braid 

Time to come out! I'm thinking it's time for mini braids!! Plus the wig was getting on my nerves on the beach out here lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

I think im gonna grease my minis tonight
Ill let you all no how I like it in the morning
Thanks NaturalfienD


----------



## jprayze

Updates:  So I went to the hair school by my job at lunchtime.  I found a very knowledgable and friendly senior student and we talked a lot about my hair.  I ended up getting my hair trimmed...now 100% Natural!  But I did get it blow dried with the comb attachment and flat ironed.  Sorry NikkiQ you can smack me now.  

But he was very careful with the amount of heat he used and he got me the same feathery style that I love with so much less heat than my previous salon.  So I got his number; I think he's the only person who is doing my hair from now on (besides me of course).    

He also told me to stop using my sun-in hair lightener... http://www.sun-in.com.  I've been bad yall!!!  It's like church, most things you already know you're not supposed to be doing, but sometimes you just need someone else to tell you.

Going to keep it straight for 2 weeks, probably bun after a few days...then I will do wet buns or something like that for 2 weeks *without a ponytail holder*! shortdub78

Mjon912 I was still thinking about what you said about the glasses because this bald spot is directly under my glasses which is another reason why I proabably didn't notice it right away.

NaturalfienD I'm going to call a dermatologist tomorrow.

About to apply MN & JBCO, pincurl and put my scarf on.

OH and pics are coming...


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair is dirty. But I don't feel like washing. I miss wearing my hair out, but I'll ust look at pictures. 

I'm gonna go out of town from Thursday to Sunday and when I get back on Sunday is when I'll wash if I feel up to it. I'll wash and dc in the twists and let them airdry. Then retwist in the twists. I may tri mini braids next just to see what it's like, but I know it'll be scalpy.


----------



## jprayze

Pics from today


----------



## NaturalfienD

jprayze ~ congrats on being 100% natural girlfriend!


----------



## pookaloo83

jprayze said:


> Pics from today
> 
> View attachment 153131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153133
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153135




He did a great job! Looks good!


----------



## jprayze

NaturalfienD said:


> @jprayze ~ congrats on being 100% natural girlfriend!


 

Thank you!  At least I made today into a good day after all.  33 month transition LOL


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:
			
		

> Pics from today



Gorgeous hair girl swang it!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

I'm trying to get my twists like hers. Maybe next year.  Come on and grow!


----------



## Angela4769

jprayze said:
			
		

> Pics from today



Beautiful! I love it!!!


----------



## jprayze

pookaloo83 said:


> He did a great job! Looks good!


 
Thanks pookaloo83! I have no idea where I am in this whole APL goal now, didn't even stretch it to see. I'll get there...the main thing is getting there healthy right?


----------



## jprayze

pookaloo83 said:


> I'm trying to get my twists like hers. Maybe next year.  Come on and grow!


 
Those are gorgeous!


----------



## pookaloo83

jprayze said:


> Thanks @pookaloo83! I have no idea where I am in this whole APL goal now, didn't even stretch it to see. I'll get there...the main thing is getting there healthy right?




I would say September.


----------



## The Princess

itsjusthair88 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! I haven't been here in awhile (the least of my concerns are hair these days) I have been in weekly protective styles (twists, mostly) and I am seeing some progress, I thought out progress pics were due on the 1st of June, so I took a few, and here are some comparisons:
> 
> The one on the left is March 31st and the one on the right was yesterday, June 4th.
> 
> I have also come to the conclusion that I am having breakage problems, I know because I BC'd 20 months ago and I trimmed once, about 1/2"-3/4" of hair, so I should have about 9.5" of hair, in some places, I only have 8" and in the nape, I only have 6" perplexed) it has to be slow growing, breakage or both...but I am leaning towards breakage because I have seen some serious breakage in the past month or so from combing. My resolution? only finger detangle from now on and put the comb down. I don't want to lose all of my progress, does anybody else do this? Thanks ladies!



Your hair has grown alot.


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> Pics from today
> 
> View attachment 153131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153133
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153135



your hair looks good!


----------



## kristaa.10

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> What are u using to wash and dc?
> M&S?
> Do u ever use protein?



I try to alternate protein and moisture DCs using Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque and Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner. I usually use Cream of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo and HE Hello Hydration to condition but I've been using different stuff recently so maybe i should switch back. I moisturize using the loc method with a light oil and either oyin handmade hair dew or the original Shea moisture leave in.


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:
			
		

> Pics from today



AMAZING results!!! I won't  tot after seeing that, but no more heat until your edges are much better young lady. We gotta keep this lovely hair as healthy as possible.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

kristaa.10 said:
			
		

> I try to alternate protein and moisture DCs using Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque and Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner. I usually use Cream of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo and HE Hello Hydration to condition but I've been using different stuff recently so maybe i should switch back. I moisturize using the loc method with a light oil and either oyin handmade hair dew or the original Shea moisture leave in.



Your products dont sound like they are the problem. Are you using heat to dc? And sealing in your moisturizer? Protective styling? Covering your hair in satin or silk at night?


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> AMAZING results!!! I won't  tot after seeing that, but no more heat until your edges are much better young lady. We gotta keep this lovely hair as healthy as possible.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Ita. <<goes and puts flat irons away>>


----------



## jprayze

Thinking I might join the summer no heat challenge...


----------



## bajandoc86

I did an impromptu length check on Sunday. Wish I was further along. Had trimmed about 1/4 to 1/2 inch in April I think - just to keep the ends fresh. Did the pull length check - so comparing the pics I took with the blowdry length check I did in Jan is a little discouraging. I have no intentions of blowdrying again anytime soon......so yah


----------



## NikkiQ

Braids are soaked with oil so detangling will be easy tomorrow even I taken em down. Gonna baby the crap out of my hair and leave it free for a while before the mini braids

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## kristaa.10

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Your products dont sound like they are the problem. Are you using heat to dc? And sealing in your moisturizer? Protective styling? Covering your hair in satin or silk at night?



i either steam or use my heat therapy wrap. always seal, always cover in AND sleep on satin.


----------



## lamaria211

Ok ladies dont hesitate to chime in and offer some advice!! im trying to help her but I need your help to


----------



## NikkiQ

kristaa.10 said:
			
		

> i either steam or use my heat therapy wrap. always seal, always cover in AND sleep on satin.



How are you styling your hair? Are you manipulating it too much perhaps?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

kristaa.10 said:
			
		

> i either steam or use my heat therapy wrap. always seal, always cover in AND sleep on satin.



What are u using to seal your ends maybe its not thick enough try maybe castor oil or shea I just used grease for the first time in along time and m hg hair feels great so far


----------



## Kb3auty

Lurkee said:


> @Kb3auty
> Depends on your current length. I started my hair journey at NL last year Feb and I am still waiting for APL
> 
> I never PS though so with PS it is faster. Also if you have only 3 inches between your neck and APL it is possible


 
I am at CBL, i did a big chop June of last year, and had alot of hair loss during my transition. It was 2-3 inches all around after my chop. Almost a year later i'm at CBL after having to cut alot of hair because the lady that braided my wet and wavy used nail glue and added it onto my hair, even after i told her make sure it does not get on my hair.  i think CBL is a good progress? but i'm greedy I want faster growth, .  what is your current lenght? 

What is PS? i'm not even close to 3 inches between my neck and APL, .  i'm thinking of going back to taking MSM? ever took it? have any of you ladies seen any progress with the MSM, i took it for a month and stopped, i started getting head colds.


----------



## Kb3auty

NikkiQ said:


> Braids are soaked with oil so detangling will be easy tomorrow even I taken em down. Gonna baby the crap out of my hair and leave it free for a while before the mini braids
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
how long do you usually go with your braids?


----------



## NikkiQ

Kb3auty said:
			
		

> how long do you usually go with your braids?



I usually keep a beehive in for up to 2 months,but that's with a sew in. Its just the braids this time and its only been 2 weeks. Ready for em to come out. The MN mix is working better than I thought. Lots of NG to say they've only been in so short of a time.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Kb3auty

Hi ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing well?

I figured i'd post last years pics for comparison. 
 August 16, 2011

 August 2011

starting pics

 June 5, 2012

 June 2012


----------



## diadall

I just did an oil treatment. I will cowash in the AM.

Tomorrow after work I will wet it and try curlformers.


----------



## lamaria211

Kb3auty said:
			
		

> I am at CBL, i did a big chop June of last year, and had alot of hair loss during my transition. It was 2-3 inches all around after my chop. Almost a year later i'm at CBL after having to cut alot of hair because the lady that braided my wet and wavy used nail glue and added it onto my hair, even after i told her make sure it does not get on my hair.  i think CBL is a good progress? but i'm greedy I want faster growth, .  what is your current lenght?
> 
> What is PS? i'm not even close to 3 inches between my neck and APL, .  i'm thinking of going back to taking MSM? ever took it? have any of you ladies seen any progress with the MSM, i took it for a month and stopped, i started getting head colds.



Nail glue? Oh I would have a case right now. 
Dont ever go back to her


----------



## Kb3auty

NikkiQ said:


> I usually keep a beehive in for up to 2 months,but that's with a sew in. Its just the braids this time and its only been 2 weeks. Ready for em to come out. The MN mix is working better than I thought. Lots of NG to say they've only been in so short of a time.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
that's great, what's in your MN mix?


----------



## kristaa.10

thanks NikkiQ and lamaria211 and everyone else for their input!
i guess i could be overmanipulating. i rebraid/remoisturize every other night, then put it in an updo the next morning. then i don't touch it again until when i remoisturize.


----------



## Kb3auty

lamaria211 said:


> Nail glue? Oh I would have a case right now.
> Dont ever go back to her


 
nail glue. she literally colored the glue on the strands of my hair. I was so mad, it took me three days to take my braids out, i was trying to be so careful, and patient. i tried everything, applied conditioner and coconut oil, that helped a little bit, but, i couldn't save all the hair that was in the glue. so the right side of my hair is 2 inches shorter than the left side, i had to cut alot on the right side. erplexed

i wanted to go over their and give her a piece of my mind, but, i'm holding myself back, and trying to accept the set back. I am considering doing my own braids next time, even if it will take me a few days, i will just have to wrap my hair for work till i'm done.


----------



## lamaria211

Yea Nikkyq whats in that mix


----------



## itsjusthair88

TruMe said:


> That's all I do, just finger detangling using olive oil one day and then conditioner and essential oil mix another day each week.



I think I need to do that, it works for you then? I don't want my hair to start matting.


----------



## NikkiQ

kristaa.10 said:
			
		

> thanks NikkiQ and lamaria211 and everyone else for their input!
> i guess i could be overmanipulating. i rebraid/remoisturize every other night, then put it in an updo the next morning. then i don't touch it again until when i remoisturize.



Maybe you could try a style/PS that lasts for a week and see if that works out better for your hair.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

@ y'all asking about my mix. Its an entire tube of MN,half of a jar of SofnFree moisturizing strengthener cream,and a few generous squirts of the SofnFree Triple Layer Growth Oil. Apply every morning and spray with SofnFree leave in treatment.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Lurkee

jprayze said:


> Pics from today
> 
> View attachment 153131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153133
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153135



Gorgeous results jprayze, did he rollerset it?


----------



## Lurkee

Kb3auty said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well?
> 
> I figured i'd post last years pics for comparison.
> View attachment 153171 August 16, 2011
> 
> View attachment 153173 August 2011
> 
> starting pics
> 
> View attachment 153175 June 5, 2012
> 
> View attachment 153177 June 2012



Kb3auty Your retention is very good. I am positive you will reach your goals in good time.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Just came to the realization my SplitEnder can't do everything. So I gave myself a .5-1 inch trim which isn't bad considering my last brush with actual scissors was last August. It's rather amusing how I avoid scissors like the plague when just a few years ago I would sit infront of a mirror and just chop 3-5 inches off without a second thought using any random pair of scissors at hand causing my sister to alomost have a heart attack  Though I may have to wait a bit longer for APL, my once crunchy ends are now gone. Health before length right?


----------



## pookaloo83

longhairdreaming said:
			
		

> Just came to the realization my SplitEnder can't do everything. So I gave myself a .5-1 inch trim which isn't bad considering my last brush with actual scissors was last August. It's rather amusing how I avoid scissors like the plague when just a few years ago I would sit infront of a mirror and just chop 3-5 inches off without a second thought using any random pair of scissors at hand causing my sister to alomost have a heart attack  Though I may have to wait a bit longer for APL, my once crunchy ends are now gone. Health before length right?



Yep!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Kb3auty

Lurkee said:


> Gorgeous results @jprayze, did he rollerset it?



your hair looks great


----------



## Kb3auty

Lurkee said:


> @Kb3auty Your retention is very good. I am positive you will reach your goals in good time.



Thank you, you have given me hope, i was starting to really doubt it could be possible. Thanks for the encouragement. I am more dedicated now, to make this happen!


----------



## jprayze

Lurkee said:
			
		

> Gorgeous results jprayze, did he rollerset it?



thanks Lurkee! No just curled with flat iron.


----------



## TruMe

itsjusthair88 - Yes, it is actually a lot better than using a comb.  My curls are more defined since they aren't all being individually separated.  I do a thorough detangling session so I don't get any matting.  I don't know how some people say that it only takes them about 15 minutes or so because I haven't been able to finish a session in less than 40 minutes.  It usually takes me close to an hour if I am really careful.  I start at the bottom and work all the way up to the top.  The conditioner session is so much easier than the oil one.  The oil doesn't give me as much slip but since I still like to shampoo my hair once a week (with an SLS-free one of course), I like to put oil on to help protect my hair from the shampoo.  Otherwise, if I was doing the full curly girl method, I would only use conditioner for detangling.


----------



## LadyRaider

I feel frustrated because I'm not apl. And I'm done paying 40 or so bucks for a trim and flat iron at the mall. 

Next time I'm going to Super Cuts or whatever and flat iron myself. I want the strength of character to do a bigger cut... like so that I have blunt ends, but I really wanted to wait for that until I WAS APL. 

I'm about an inch away... but sheesh... it's taking too long. 

I repurchased some Aphogee that I haven't been using in a while. I also haven't been deep conditioning because I'm been so busy, so I guess I need to go back to that. 

I have some ORS Replenishing... what Deep Conditioners are people using that are the bomb right now? I have access to Sally's, Ulta and of course Walmart/Target. 

I saw some new Sally's "curl" products. But they were 10 bucks a piece... too expensive to purchase without a recommendation from the LHCF High Court!


----------



## LadyRaider

NikkiQ said:


> Maybe you could try a style/PS that lasts for a week and see if that works out better for your hair.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



NikkiQ what protective styles last for a week?


----------



## lamaria211

LadyRaider said:
			
		

> NikkiQ what protective styles last for a week?



Celies under wigs, sewn ins, buns, minis, braids. If your relaxed a wrap under a wig. Hth
There are also threads that are all.about ps


----------



## lamaria211

LadyRaider said:
			
		

> I feel frustrated because I'm not apl. And I'm done paying 40 or so bucks for a trim and flat iron at the mall.
> 
> Next time I'm going to Super Cuts or whatever and flat iron myself. I want the strength of character to do a bigger cut... like so that I have blunt ends, but I really wanted to wait for that until I WAS APL.
> 
> I'm about an inch away... but sheesh... it's taking too long.
> 
> I repurchased some Aphogee that I haven't been using in a while. I also haven't been deep conditioning because I'm been so busy, so I guess I need to go back to that.
> 
> I have some ORS Replenishing... what Deep Conditioners are people using that are the bomb right now? I have access to Sally's, Ulta and of course Walmart/Target.
> 
> I saw some new Sally's "curl" products. But they were 10 bucks a piece... too expensive to purchase without a recommendation from the LHCF High Court!



ORS is a good dc but if you go to sallys I suggest Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing treatment or SE kera minerals DC. I also have the Curls line DC, Cream Cleanser and the creme brule but I havent tried them yet so I wont recommend those yet hth


----------



## lamaria211

Whats this the apl challengers are napping?? Wake up ladies


----------



## maddie611

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Whats this the apl challengers are napping?? Wake up ladies



Nope!! I'm here. Sitting under a lacewing & peeping. Somewhere btwn CL & SL. Will do lc on june 30th and Christmas. Hoping to be APL by Christamas 

4b Natural CBL   HYH   APL 2012  WIG


----------



## maddie611

I meant lace wig not lace wing. 

4b Natural CBL   HYH   APL 2012  WIG


----------



## Starronda

~Current hair length- NL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd- Natural
~APL goal month- December
~Current Reggie and styling choices- Protective style under wig (mini braids)
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?- Low manipulation, frequent cowashing


----------



## NikkiQ

Went to the other side of the island today and took the braids down when I got home. Talk about a serious job!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Went to the other side of the island today and took the braids down when I got home. Talk about a serious job!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Where's your length check?

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Where's your length check?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



I did it before I got the braids put it...

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

I've been bad. Not following my routine, neglecting my bonnet, *le sigh* so I found some 1/2 inch broken hairs the other day. I refuse to let this happen. Just washed, conditioner and double bagged some Walmart sacks on my head for deep conditioning.


----------



## The Princess

I'm official moved into my appt in New York.  My hair has not been touched with water in over a week. I will do a DC in the next couple of days. Good news I havent experienced and breakage.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Greetings from Reno ladies, I'm here on business til Friday but I had to check in.  I'm getting breakage where my leave out is, which is giving me the blues.  So I've decided to do a hard protein treatment when I get home.  I've been researching Silk Amino Acids and I got to get that in my life!  I've been having PJ withdrawal and I need my fix   I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> I did it before I got the braids put it...
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom




That's right! I forgot.


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna copy this and do it myself. Will buy the hair tomorrow and will start next Friday night and hopefully be done by Sunday. Then will try to keep those in until the next length check. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exTjo68Z0NY


----------



## jprayze

I'm thinking about what style I can get for my upcoming vacation to Dominican Rep. It's not until August.  I planned to get Senegalese twists and keep in about 2 months but given my recent breakage, I changed my mind.


----------



## lamaria211

maddie611 said:
			
		

> I meant lace wig not lace wing.
> 
> 4b Natural CBL   HYH   APL 2012  WIG



Ur name 611? Is that a birthday?


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies, MJ checking in, my daughter passed me her strep throat so I'm.just not feeling anything today...hopefully ill feel better tomorrow

Eta I washed My hair this morning, it feels and smells so good I almost don't want to apply my MN...but I measured my NG, over an inch, closer to an inch and a half, my last perm was April 1 so I'm a Lil over where I should be but ill take it!!!!


----------



## Angela4769

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, MJ checking in, my daughter passed me her strep throat so I'm.just not feeling anything today...hopefully ill feel better tomorrow



Aww...feel better hon!!


----------



## lamaria211

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies, MJ checking in, my daughter passed me her strep throat so I'm.just not feeling anything today...hopefully ill feel better tomorrow



Feel better


----------



## claud-uk

Mjon912 - sorry, feel better soon.

Did a Ceramide Oil pre-poo overnight, about to rinse and CW before doing a DC with more oil and LustraSilk AV Cholesterol.

Length check in 3 days, I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## maddie611

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Ur name 611? Is that a birthday?



Yes it is . Atleast that's what I was told. Ur so smart

4b Natural CBL   HYH   APL 2012  WIG


----------



## maddie611

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Ur name 611? Is that a birthday?



Is 211 yours ?

4b Natural CBL   HYH   APL 2012  WIG


----------



## lamaria211

maddie611 said:
			
		

> Is 211 yours ?
> 
> 4b Natural CBL   HYH   APL 2012  WIG



Yesy bday is feb 11 but my ds is 6/11


----------



## Blairx0

Considering dc with bananas, honey and olive oil again tonight. I am beginning to fear my hair is too fine to do anything with. I think after the LC I will go back to hiding my hair periodically and then hide for 4-6 months come winter. Sigh


----------



## Evolving78

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies, MJ checking in, my daughter passed me her strep throat so I'm.just not feeling anything today...hopefully ill feel better tomorrow
> 
> Eta I washed My hair this morning, it feels and smells so good I almost don't want to apply my MN...but I measured my NG, over an inch, closer to an inch and a half, my last perm was April 1 so I'm a Lil over where I should be but ill take it!!!!



feel better and i hope you got some Popsicles! i was in the ER myself last night.  i got home early this morning.

i guess i will apply my MN tonight and tomorrow.  i was dropping out of that challenge because i just wasn't consistent, but i will stick to my three days a week.  i hope i feel better soon so i starting doing Zumba at home.  i want to lose 10-15 lbs close to the end of next month!

i washed my hair two days ago and i still have the conditioner in!   i just feel like crap.  but i did a little dusting, sprayed some leave-in today and sealed with some avocado oil.  i won't be doing anything major to my hair until the weekend.  oh that reminds me, i can't do the bootcamp this weekend. my PT told me my ankle isn't ready for that type of exercise yet.

oh for the weekend, i plan on roller setting and flat ironing the roots.  i hope it is nice outside.  Mizani has some type of humidity spray i might get check out today.

ok i know my post was really random.  don't pay me no mind.  i was given a lot of meds!


----------



## maddie611

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Yesy bday is feb 11 but my ds is 6/11



Cool. I bet there's never a dull moment with him .  Also, ~~HoneyComb~~ has the same b-day well.

4b Natural.  I CBL I  HYH I  APL 2012 I WIG I


----------



## Evolving78

oh that Mizani humidity resistant mist has alcohol in it, so that is a no go.  i do have their Hairspray that i use for a pinup style.


----------



## claud-uk

So I did my DC... it had been on about 4 hours when I remembered I stupidly added Glycerine  forgot it doesn't mix with the heat of a flat iron!  Rushed to rinse it out and started again with a new humectant-less mix!  Will keep this on all day and over night, rinse in the a.m. and add my leave-in.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Bumpity bump bump !!


----------



## NikkiQ

Wore my first puff here today and I got lots of looks. Guess its much bigger than I thought  I'll have to take a pic tomorrow when it's nice and fresh. Applied my MN this morning too. Hopefully if I keep this up,I'll see some results soon.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Had an (unexpectedly) fierce braidout today. I should of snapped a pic. Maybe tomorrow. I'm thinking of trying some growth aids. I've only been using the castor/coconut oil on my scalp periodically, when it gets dry or irritated. I take a multivitamin but maybe I should take Biotin. Wanna try MN too.


----------



## growbaby

Today's doo


----------



## claud-uk

growbaby said:


> Today's doo



swEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's such a lovely look


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:
			
		

> Today's doo



That is so darn cute!! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## missbugg21

*Current hair length*
below SL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Relaxed - considering 3rd transition attempt

*APL goal month*
December 2012

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
pre-poo with AVJ/EVOO/EVCO mix for 1 hour before wash
wash weekly with NTM cream lather shampoo
DC weekly with NTM daily deep conditioner, recovery mask, or ORS hair mayo (depending on whether or not I need moisture vs. protein, etc.)
leave-in applied daily (mix of cantu shea butter / AVJ / EVCO / castor oil) 
*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
More protective styling.  I plan to start using sew-in weaves to gain / retain length

*Post a beginning picture*
Pic in siggy was May 18th - the most recent pic to show my length.  I'll update again at the end of the month with the rest of you ladies.


----------



## Guinan

Can I please join this challenge 

I'm trying to reach arm-pit length by 7/1/2012. Currently I'm in between SL & APL. Do yall think I can make it?  I'm rocking mini-braids


----------



## NitaChantell

I couldn't find the thanks button, but I'm in!

CURRENT LENGTH:
SL

TEXTURE:
Natural

APL GOAL MONTH:
November 2012

REGGIE:
Wash hair every 2 weeks, DC and co wash weekly

CHANGES TO HELP REACH GOAL:
Incorporate more protective styling, up my water and protein, exercise, moisturize hair more often, get a trim, finger detangle only. 

STARTING PIC

Mini twists a few weeks ago


----------



## lamaria211

NitaChantell


----------



## Guinan

*Current hair length*
below SL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Texturized-24 weeks post

*APL goal month*
July 2012

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
-Co-Wash 2x's a week w/ Queen Helene Cholesterol, mixed w/ my oils (Olive oil, coconut oil, jasmine oil, amla oil, tea tree oil, sulfur, argan oil, narvantana oil & grapeseed oil) for 1-2 hours.
-M&S every night w/ QP Elasta Mango Butter or S-Curl Moisturizer
-Sometimes I pre-poo w/ Mizani H2O & Bagging over-night then the next day I DC for 1-2 hrs, then shampoo w/ As I am Argan Sulfate free Shampoo & then condition for 1-2 minutes w/ As I am conditioner
-For styling, I've been wigging it or blow-dried. Currently I'm rocking mini-braids & I plan on keeping them in until my next texturizer (7/1/12). 

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
More protective styling, like buns or mini braids. I'm soo tired of wigs

*Post a beginning picture*
Pic in siggy.


----------



## Blairx0

Still finding banana bits in my hair. I thought I rinsed completely, but I guess I was wrong. Sigh. I really really like this treatment both because of the ease of application, result and the cost, but gracious how do you ever get it all out!


----------



## The Princess

growbaby said:


> Today's doo
> 
> View attachment 153481
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153483



I like it, great summer hair style.


----------



## lamaria211

growbaby said:
			
		

> Today's doo



Super cute


----------



## The Princess

Well I finally got around to doing my hair. I shampoo with Keracare Hydrayting Detangling Shampoo, I love this stuff. I was able to comb through my hair with no issues. I'm now under my heating cap with ORS Replenishing Pack on my hair now. My hair feels really good. Strong and soft. 

Maybe I can get away with shampooing every ten days, instead of every week.


----------



## lilyofthenile

Checking in! Just been busy and I've been lurking a lot, I'm not much of a poster =)

I've decided to undergo a detox diet for like a week and then after reintroduce foods slowly back into my diet to combat this SD. I've got considerable hairloss but I can still salvage most of my hair. My follicles feel quite sensitive towards the back and i'm losing thickness. My scalp hasn't improved much even though I've been using Nizoral, ayurvedic herbs, ACV rinses and aloe vera gel. Apparently diet has much to do with SD so I'm going to improve my diet. I hope I can still make APL this year, but my priority at the moment is my scalp health.


----------



## NitaChantell

The Princess said:
			
		

> Well I finally got around to doing my hair. I shampoo with Keracare Hydrayting Detangling Shampoo, I love this stuff. I was able to comb through my hair with no issues. I'm now under my heating cap with ORS Replenishing Pack on my hair now. My hair feels really good. Strong and soft.
> 
> Maybe I can get away with shampooing every ten days, instead of every week.



Are you relaxed or natural? I'm asking because detangling my hair is a nightmare so I may try that Shampoo.


----------



## TruMe

NitaChantell - Not that you asked me but I swear by V05 Moisture Milks for my detangling sessions.  I finger detangle now but used to use a comb and both methods I use V05 and it just melts the tangles away.


----------



## livinthevida

Hi Ladies! 

Congratulations on your new moves @NikkiQ and @The Princess 

Welcome @Kb3auty, @Starronda, @missbugg21, @pelohello, @NitaChantell! You will learn a great deal from the ladies here on the APL 2012 Challenge! When I started my HHJ this January 2012 this was my first challenge I joined (and still the only one! LOL!)  I went from having 1 Denman Brush and 1 Wide Tooth Comb to:

1 upgraded Denman Brush
A Whole Lotta Rollers (pink snap-ons, satin-foam, and rods!)
1 jar of Organic Coconut Oil
1 jar of Deep Conditioning Mask
1 head band to wrap my hair after roller setting
Silk Pillowcases & a Conditioning Cap to hoot! 

Plus AMAAAAAAZZZZING progress pictures posted this week!!! @jprayze, @Kerryann, @longhairdreaming, @pookaloo83,  @bajandoc86, @lamaria211, @Angela4769, @itsjusthair88, @@kristaa.10, @coolsista-paris, @NikkiQ, @growbaby!!!

Enjoy a Great Weekend Ladies


----------



## Evolving78

i wish i could get flexi rods for this weekend.  it is going to be hot tomorrow and i don't know where i am going or doing.  it's a surprise!  i own a ton of them, but it's too much work putting them in myself.


----------



## lamaria211

I need to see a doctor for my handnhair disease I got it bad


----------



## jprayze

Just an update:  I scheduled an appointment with the dermatologist to look at my bald spot...smh I hate saying that.  It's really crazy that my hair is so full that it's so unnoticeable...that's one thing to be thankful for.  I'm scheduled for next Monday, the 18th...so stayed tuned.

Since I got my hair done on Tuesday, I've been pincurling every night, applying MN/JBCO all over and especially on the spot and putting my scarf on.  After another week straight, I'm thinking about mini braids, but I know I don't have the patience to do them...


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> Just an update:  I scheduled an appointment with the dermatologist to look at my bald spot...smh I hate saying that.  It's really crazy that my hair is so full that it's so unnoticeable...that's one thing to be thankful for.  I'm scheduled for next Monday, the 18th...so stayed tuned.
> 
> Since I got my hair done on Tuesday, I've been pincurling every night, applying MN/JBCO all over and especially on the spot and putting my scarf on.  After another week straight, I'm thinking about mini braids, but I know I don't have the patience to do them...


No worries @jprayze! Your spot will fill in soon 

I followed the advice of the ladies here to add scalp massages along to my Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) reggie and after 90 Days my thinning hair improved with great results! Here is a quick snapshot and a link to original up-close pictures available here


----------



## The Princess

NitaChantell said:


> Are you relaxed or natural? I'm asking because detangling my hair is a nightmare so I may try that Shampoo.



I'm relaxed but telaxed. It makes Life easy on shampoo days.


----------



## The Princess

Anyone get the email from Hairveda. It seems tempting, I haven't order from her in a long time. Email below. 

Hi*

We're super excited to now be able to offer rewards to our customers. When you join HAIRVEDA.com, you'll be automatically enrolled in our REWARDS program. As a member you'll receive $1 for every $10 you spend while shopping on our website.

*

It's just that simple!

When youve reached $5 in Rewards Dollars, you can apply it towards future purchases.*

After you've created your account, refer a friend and get $1 in HAIRVEDA REWARDS

To join, click here

*

To celebrate the launch of our new site, enjoy 15% off your next purchase until the 16th. Use coupon code: WELCOME

Dont delay, start earning your rewards now!*

www.hairveda.com

*

*************************************************

Love us?*Write us a testimonial! *Hairveda has gained popularity from word of mouth! That's how we keep prices low! We rely on our valued customers to keep us up and running*because you're*the most essential part of HAIRVEDA! Thank you, always!

*************************************************************************

It's All about the LOCATIONS!!

Healthy Hair Dimensions in Lithonia, GA*& Atlanta GA.

Ecodermis & Wolfberry in Brooklyn, NY

Beauty By Nature in Charlotte, NC.

British Curlies Curl Emporium*exclusive online store in the United Kingdom.

Knock Down Ginger Kids Boutique & Salon exclusive UK store

Mariposa Import is our*exclusive*store in the Netherlands.

Karam'Elles*(France)*

Lecurl Shop *(France)

Want to connect with HAIRVEDA? Email us at hairveda[USER=840]hair[/USER]veda.com . We respond quickly! If you need more help, leave us a voicemail and we'll call you right back.

TTYL & HHDF (Happy Hair Days Forever)

BJ

http://www.hairveda.net/



To unsubscribe from these mailings, click here: Please unsubscribe me


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! How y'all doing?


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida said:
			
		

> No worries @jprayze! Your spot will fill in soon
> 
> I followed the advice of the ladies here to add scalp massages along to my Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) reggie and after 90 Days my thinning hair improved with great results! Here is a quick snapshot and a link to original up-close pictures available here



Thanks livinthevida for the encouragement! Your results are awesome!!! Where do u get your OCO from?


----------



## SavannahNatural

I know it's been awhile, but I've been preoccupied.

It's not update time, and I'll definitely hang around until the next check-in, but....


----------



## pookaloo83

@[email protected] said:
			
		

> I know it's been awhile, but I've been preoccupied.
> 
> It's not update time, and I'll definitely hang around until the next check-in, but....



It is update time girl!!! @[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> It is update time girl!!! @[email protected]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



I'm on day 2 of my twist out. I wasn't supposed to have my hair out, but... As soon as I get back home, I'm gonna wash my hair and attempt to put twist extensions in my hair.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## SavannahNatural

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> It is update time girl!!! @[email protected]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Dang... My hair must of known it was time.


----------



## SavannahNatural

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I'm on day 2 of my twist out. I wasn't supposed to have my hair out, but... As soon as I get back home, I'm gonna wash my hair and attempt to put twist extensions in my hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Love that color Pook!!  I'm going to have to do some serious catching up.


----------



## Evolving78

@[email protected]
congrats lady!

i am going to color my hair tonight.  blue black is what i am going for.  i am going to deep condition my hair.  i haven't done that in awhile since all of the deep conditioners i had were full of protein.  i will just use Keracare Anti Dandruff/itchy scalp moisturizing conditioner.  it has no protein in it. i am going to roller set my hair tonight.  if i am not tired, i might flat iron the roots tonight and pin curl.


----------



## Seamonster

Here is the results of my curlformers, I didn't sleep all memorial day week end


----------



## Seamonster

@[email protected]  Nice thick APL


----------



## Evolving78

color came out fine and the conditioner was a hit!  it is 2am now and i am about to roll set my hair and do my nails!  i need to knock all of this out, so i don't have to worry about getting pretty later on today!


----------



## claud-uk

Ooh, it's length check day today but I'm so excited I had to take a sneaky pic while I was prepping!!!  I won't be straightening till this evening so I'll post the proper pics tomorrow.  This is the longest piece of my hair but I'm less than 1" from APL - wasn't even _dreaming_ to be there until December at least!!


----------



## Phaer

lilyofthenile said:
			
		

> Checking in! Just been busy and I've been lurking a lot, I'm not much of a poster =)
> 
> I've decided to undergo a detox diet for like a week and then after reintroduce foods slowly back into my diet to combat this SD. I've got considerable hairloss but I can still salvage most of my hair. My follicles feel quite sensitive towards the back and i'm losing thickness. My scalp hasn't improved much even though I've been using Nizoral, ayurvedic herbs, ACV rinses and aloe vera gel. Apparently diet has much to do with SD so I'm going to improve my diet. I hope I can still make APL this year, but my priority at the moment is my scalp health.



Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## chelleypie810

Great growth! claud-uk


----------



## NikkiQ

Good morning ladies! Big changes going on over here so I haven't been able to participate as much as I would like. I promise to make it up to you guys as soon as our furniture arrives to the island and I finally get my computer!

Gonna start on my mini braids very soon. I ran out of leave in conditioner and can you freakin believe that I couldn't find any around here???! Gonna have to order online...and in bulk!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## claud-uk

chelleypie810 - thank you very much 

NikkiQ - good luck... (jealous!!!!! )


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Since i won't be able to do much to my hair this upcoming week (due to jrotc camp) I'm and going to do a gooood DT after i get home from my "bag drag" today. The only things i'm bringing is my spray bottle, aussie moist, MN mix, hair gel. I'm going to try a new mix of stuff in my spray bottle and see if its more moisturizing than what i'm using now.


----------



## longhairdreaming

claud-uk great progess! You'll be APL in no time!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Everywhere I go I've been getting compliments on my hair. People keep asking me "who styles your hair?" I say myself. The go wowwww! It's so pretty! My sister said the dye i put in in makes my hair pop! It's growing on me.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## The Princess

pookaloo83 said:


> Everywhere I go I've been getting compliments on my hair. People keep asking me "who styles your hair?" I say myself. The go wowwww! It's so pretty! My sister said the dye i put in in makes my hair pop! It's growing on me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



We want to see pictures of that beautiful hair.


----------



## Mjon912

MJ checking in, I'm feeling much better, Thanks Ladies... I have my hair in a Bantu Knot out messy bun...it actually looks cute...I've gotta take a pic of it...love this style tho cuz at night it makes it easier to moisturize after my MN


----------



## bajandoc86

It's update/length check time?


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> It's update/length check time?



We always like length checks around here! Check in was on the 1st.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Ooh, it's length check day today but I'm so excited I had to take a sneaky pic while I was prepping!!!  I won't be straightening till this evening so I'll post the proper pics tomorrow.  This is the longest piece of my hair but I'm less than 1" from APL - wasn't even dreaming to be there until December at least!!



Great retention what are u getting like an inch a month?? You should be apl by the time I finish this post


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> We always like length checks around here! Check in was on the 1st.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Wat?! I did one a couple days ago as an impromptu thing.....never realized it was that time. Lemme go find that pic right quick.


----------



## livinthevida

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies! How y'all doing?


Doing good bajandoc86!  Loving my hair  & sunny weather this time of year!! Hoping all the ladies are enjoying the sunshine too


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> Thanks livinthevida for the encouragement! Your results are awesome!!! Where do u get your OCO from?


Thanks jprayze! I ordered my Nature's Way Coconut Oil-extra Virgin @ Amazon.com. Here is a direct link to buy online: http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Way-Organic-Virgin-Coconut/dp/B003B3OOPA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1339260520&sr=8-2 YUMMMMMIIIIIIII!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Oh oops, didn't realize it was check-in time again. Guess I'll be back after work to post one.


----------



## livinthevida

@[email protected] said:


> I know it's been awhile, but I've been preoccupied.
> 
> It's not update time, and I'll definitely hang around until the next check-in, but....


Great results @[email protected]! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

This is after a recent 1/2 inch trim.  I posted the nape only cause that's my problem area with regards to retention, and what I want to focus on. But now I've started more low manipulation - hopefully I will be on my way to APL.

ETA: This is the longest I have ever remembered my natural hair being. So I am grateful. Just wished I was closer to APL by this point.


----------



## livinthevida

Seamonster said:


> Here is the results of my curlformers, I didn't sleep all memorial day week end


Very cute Seamonster! was this the first time using CurlFormers? Your curls are perfect


----------



## livinthevida

claud-uk said:


> Ooh, it's length check day today but I'm so excited I had to take a sneaky pic while I was prepping!!!  I won't be straightening till this evening so I'll post the proper pics tomorrow.  This is the longest piece of my hair but I'm less than 1" from APL - wasn't even _dreaming_ to be there until December at least!!


claud-uk amazing growth in just 2 months time! Really pretty how your hair falls too! Congratulations


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> We always like length checks around here! Check in was on the 1st.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


Please  let me not be the only one rocking it out  on June 30th with a very late length check! I hope there's a few APL ladies joining me


----------



## Seamonster

livinthevida 

Here are the original check in days

**Update Dates**



March 31st
June 30th
September 30th
December 31st

I will be doing the June 30st length check with you, but I am enjoying everyones length check right now


----------



## KiWiStyle

Seamonster said:
			
		

> livinthevida
> 
> Here are the original check in days
> 
> **Update Dates**
> 
> March 31st
> June 30th
> September 30th
> December 31st
> 
> I will be doing the June 30st length check with you, but I am enjoying everyones length check right now



I'm doing a length check June 30th as well.  I don't like straightening my hair beyond relaxer day.


----------



## livinthevida

Seamonster said:


> @livinthevida
> 
> Here are the original check in days
> 
> **Update Dates**
> 
> 
> 
> March 31st
> June 30th
> September 30th
> December 31st
> 
> I will be doing the June 30st length check with you, but I am enjoying everyones length check right now


YAAAAAAY @Seamonster & @KiWiStyle ! That's make 3 of us  I am enjoying the check-ins too it is great to see how we have all improved our HHJ and have amazing results to show for it!

Cheers!


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida said:
			
		

> YAAAAAAY @Seamonster & @KiWiStyle ! That's make 3 of us  I am enjoying the check-ins too it is great to see how we have all improved our HHJ and have amazing results to show for it!
> 
> Cheers!



I sill be doing my official length check on 6/30 as well.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Omg!!! I'm on board I'm on board!!! After two years of being natural I decided to throw in the towel becausr I missed my length and versatility ssssooooo much. I am ecstatic right now because my hair is waaaayyy longer than I thought!!!! 

My stylist still has to trim it but APL is still in my near future!!! Add me to this list ladies I am on the GROW!!!!









My excitement is beyond words!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Welcome KaramelDiva1978!


----------



## Seamonster

faithVA

I joined the summer haircut club too; us healthy shoulder length girls gotta stick together. But I left the edges for the challenge. My tree and my hair looks alike 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOYN47WYsxc


----------



## faithVA

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];16137839]@faithVA
> 
> I joined the summer haircut club too; us healthy shoulder length girls gotta stick together. But I left the edges for the challenge. My tree and my hair looks alike
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOYN47WYsxc
> 
> http://lunapic.com


 
You are much more positive about it than I was.  Eyeball length huh? 

I am trying to just ignore it. The good thing is that now that I'm soooo far away from any goal, I have lost the desire to do those continuous pull test I was doing. Now I just cowash it and put it back up 

Like your video. Will be checking out your channel.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Yea I will be doing my length check on the 30th too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Realhairdontcare

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Omg!!! I'm on board I'm on board!!! After two years of being natural I decided to throw in the towel becausr I missed my length and versatility ssssooooo much. I am ecstatic right now because my hair is waaaayyy longer than I thought!!!!
> 
> My stylist still has to trim it but APL is still in my near future!!! Add me to this list ladies I am on the GROW!!!!
> 
> My excitement is beyond words!!!!



Girl u are very close.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I am gonna jump on the mn bandwagon once I get some money.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

LoveArianna said:


> I am gonna jump on the mn bandwagon once I get some money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Definitely check a Walmart or Target they have it for $5 dollars well the generic anyways!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

***Copied from my BSL 2012 post due to laziness***

Okay so today I:

Shampoo'd
DC'd with about 1/2 a cup of extra henna mixed in
Rinsed
Molasses Treatment (Molasses, baking soda, Aloe vera gel) Don't ask where i got the recipe from ...it just came to me.
Rinse again
Spray leave in of AVJ, water and eucalyptus oil
Will probably just apply my MN and Bun it.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Definitely check a Walmart or Target they have it for $5 dollars well the generic anyways!



Ok cool and thanks so much.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

My poor hair doesn't know wtf is going on these days. Just barely have enough time to apply my MN mix and moisturize before heading out the door. Super hectic here. I can't wait til everything freakin settles down!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Did a quick pull test. Almost there!!



View attachment 2012-06-09 21.22.34.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

Ill do my length check tomorrow after I wash out my DC


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Did a quick pull test. Almost there!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Your soooooo close


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> I sill be doing my official length check on 6/30 as well.


 YAAAAAAY!! jprayze & LoveArianna!!!


KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Omg!!! I'm on board I'm on board!!! After two years of being natural I decided to throw in the towel becausr I missed my length and versatility ssssooooo much. I am ecstatic right now because my hair is waaaayyy longer than I thought!!!!
> 
> My stylist still has to trim it but APL is still in my near future!!! Add me to this list ladies I am on the GROW!!!
> 
> My excitement is beyond words!!!!


Welcome KaramelDiva1978! You are joining a great thread here! & you have great length in these pictures how much are you planning to trim?


----------



## pookaloo83

Oh i thought check in was June 1st. Lol. I'll check back in June 30th for good measure. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

bajandoc86 said:


> Welcome @KaramelDiva1978!


@bajandoc86 I am loving your new siggie pic great style and color 


Seamonster said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I joined the summer haircut club too; us healthy shoulder length girls gotta stick together. But I left the edges for the challenge. My tree and my hair looks alike
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOYN47WYsxc


Heeeeelaaaarious @Seamonster!   Now all you need are a few ornaments  

But I think your hair looks better than that tree 


NikkiQ said:


> Did a quick pull test. Almost there!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


@NikkiQ Congratulations! You look APL here even if with a pull test remember when you were just above that APL line? Now you're there


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

I'm just checking in to see others progress. I have mine in senegalese twists right now so I won't mess with it. I went from long cassmas braids to braid out to twist in 2 months plus cellophane color. So I'm trying to not touch my hair for at least a month in a half (that's tough). Hoping to be APL by then.  I'll post pics of my current twist soon.


----------



## Seamonster

Beautifulwildflower those braids are gorgeous

faithVA I think it is easier for me to have short hair because I was bald, and didn't know if I would ever have three inches of hair, so to have some thick hair of any length is nice. Still I am a little embarrassed by how short my hair is. I feel naked with my TWA. At the same time I like my hair :skitzo:

I made up my mind that I am going to work with it. No extensions, I need to accept me for how I look, and that includes the length of my hair.

Livinthediva  thanks


----------



## Mjon912

bajandoc86 you hair looks good, so thick, I'm kinda jealous! You'll be APL soon...Seamonster your curls look pretty...I've always been scared of those type of rollers, I heard you have to be careful taking them down or you'll rip out our hair, I'm to impatient...have you had any problems with yours? livinthevida I'll be length checking on July 1, even though I just did one june1 that one sucked, plus I'm getting a relaxer on the first and will have been using MN for a month so i Kind of wanna se my mn results...if I'm past APL then this stuff is boss and I'm going to use it until I at least make my way to MBL, if not I'll use it until the challenge is over and then let it go... KaramelDiva1978 Welcime and congrats on coming back over to the dark side =)... I think natural hair is so pretty, on other people! I just ant get with it, I think it take way to much time now to do my hair and I love my sleek straight looks, nothing makes me feel more like the ish then a fresh wash n set lol...your starting at a great length! You'll be at your goals before you know it, just keep up your healthy hair practices =) NikkiQ yay your almost there! You could definitely make it in July, weren't you shooting for sept? You should be past it by then, on your way to BSL!!! Wooo Hooo Beautifulwildflower love your chunky blue braids!


----------



## Guinan

I think ur at APL. I would claim it! Ur pics r nice


----------



## claud-uk

livinthevida
longhairdreaming

Thank you very much for your support!

Morning ladies,

This is my official June length check result - I FORGOT to take photos of my hair after it was flat ironed yesterday afternoon and by the time we got back last night the light was so bad that we couldn't get any decent photos.  I was desperate to get some moisture back into my hair after straightening it so I M&S and put my scarf on and of course my hair has reverted this morning after sleeping on it.  I'm not straightening again till next check in September so this one photo will have to suffice.

I'm delighted with my progress.  After trims/S&D *I retained just over 3" between April and June* 

February to April I gained about 1.5" total.  During those two months I did nothing other than M&S twice daily.  In April I made a lot of changes to my lifestyle:


*I GAVE UP SMOKING*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  2 months and 1 day today 

I started taking vitamins in April.  I am taking 3mg MSM and 10mg Biotin religiously every day without fail.  

I do not eat meat/eggs/fish very often so prior to April my protein intake was near zero.  I am now taking 25g protein shake every day.  

April to June I drank more water than I have drank in the last 5 years, maybe longer.  Before this date I cannot remember the last time I drank any water.  

I gave up 4-6 cups brown tea every day with 2.5 white sugars in each.  I now drink 1-2 cups green tea every day with only half a teaspoon of brown sugar.  

I gave up refined sugar, sweets and biscuits.  4 muffins, 1 packet biscuits and 1x family bag of sweets every day... no wonder I've had 14 teeth removed   I figure that the time and effort/energy my body spends processing that **** is taking away from my hair.  

_I started exercising for the first time in 17 years_.  I run hard at least 3x per week to get my blood circulating, and on the days I don't I hang upside down for five minutes to get the blood rushing to my head.

April to June was hard hard work - no ciggies, no beloved tea, sweets or sugar, only drinking water... yes I did a complete 360 degree turnaround in a lot of aspects in my life but I was determined to stick to it as I wanted to see if/how much difference it made to my hair growth, if any.  I can confirm that for me the extra efforts paid off - the front of my hair went from eyebrow to nosetip, the sides went from EL to just scraping SL and the back has gone from barely SL to less than 1" from APL.

1.5" per month is achievable for me *if I stick to the above lifestyle changes* and I now have the motivation I need to keep my HHJ going.  I will also start taking extra vits (Fish Oils, Iron, maybe Chorella)  I hope that this will help motivate some of you too.  Sorry again for no pics (I can post but they're orange/yellow and waaaay fuzzy) but no way I'm restraightening again so soon.  My sisters at LHCF taught me better than that 

...

I should also add that this journey might be a lot easier for me than for others:

A) I work from home so no need to wear my hair in any particular way.  

B) I am agoraphobic and rarely leave the house (max 1-2x per month) so my hair is ALWAYS braided in 4 plaits with the length of the plait wrapped in film, and then covered with my satin scarf.  This is a 24/7 "style" for me, I take protective styling to the Max!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Starting tomorrow...I'm back on my hair game. I'm doing the last of my errand running today. We bought furniture yesterday and buying paint and groceries today. That's it. No more. My hair needs me!! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

Beautifulwildflower said:
			
		

> I'm just checking in to see others progress. I have mine in senegalese twists right now so I won't mess with it. I went from long cassmas braids to braid out to twist in 2 months plus cellophane color. So I'm trying to not touch my hair for at least a month in a half (that's tough). Hoping to be APL by then.  I'll post pics of my current twist soon.



Umm congrats you look like your pretty much there


----------



## Guinan

Hi Everyone!! 

I went to a natural food market yesterday & bought gylercin. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to mix it or could I just use it by itself.

Hair Update:
* Still rocking the mini braids (pics in my siggie)
*I've been M&S w/ QP elasta mango butter & argon oil split end remedy
*I'm not co-washing my hair until it's close to me getting my perm
*I've updated my siggie. The short hair pic is from July 2011. It will be 1yr since I've cut my hair and I have to say if it wasn't for this board, youtube and doing research I really don't think I would have retained alot of length.  For the rest of this month I'm going to continue to maintain the mini braids and just M&S. 

I really hope I make it to APL by July 1st.

Good Luck Ladies!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

What the he j does M & S mean?!! I've been trying to figure it out but I can't!


----------



## lamaria211

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> What the he j does M & S mean?!! I've been trying to figure it out but I can't!



Moisturize & Seal!


----------



## KiWiStyle

M&S = moisturize & Seal


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Moisturize & Seal!



Ohhhh hahaha I feel dumb now


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

livinthevida said:


> YAAAAAAY!! @jprayze & @LoveArianna!!!
> 
> Welcome @KaramelDiva1978! You are joining a great thread here! & you have great length in these pictures how much are you planning to trim?


 

I will post pics from the link from my phone.  He cut off about an inch to even it and it take away some rough ends from the color that's growing out.  My regimen is so important now to keep my hair in check.  I've been seeing a lot of ladies do the Aphogee protein poo & reconstructor every two weeks.  I want to do that alternating with a conditioning poo and conditioner and rollersetting.  I have enough hair to really play with my protective styling, now that's what I'm really happy about!!

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome!!  Much love!!


----------



## Angela4769

claud-uk said:


> I'm delighted with my progress. After trims/S&D *I retained just over 3" between April and June*
> 
> February to April I gained about 1.5" total. During those two months I did nothing other than M&S twice daily. In April I made a lot of changes to my lifestyle:
> 
> 
> *I GAVE UP SMOKING*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  2 months and 1 day today
> 
> I started taking vitamins in April. I am taking 3mg MSM and 10mg Biotin religiously every day without fail.
> 
> I do not eat meat/eggs/fish very often so prior to April my protein intake was near zero. I am now taking 25g protein shake every day.
> 
> April to June I drank more water than I have drank in the last 5 years, maybe longer. Before this date I cannot remember the last time I drank any water.
> 
> I gave up 4-6 cups brown tea every day with 2.5 white sugars in each. I now drink 1-2 cups green tea every day with only half a teaspoon of brown sugar.
> 
> I gave up refined sugar, sweets and biscuits. 4 muffins, 1 packet biscuits and 1x family bag of sweets every day... no wonder I've had 14 teeth removed  I figure that the time and effort/energy my body spends processing that **** is taking away from my hair.
> 
> _I started exercising for the first time in 17 years_. I run hard at least 3x per week to get my blood circulating, and on the days I don't I hang upside down for five minutes to get the blood rushing to my head.
> I should also add that this journey might be a lot easier for me than for others:
> 
> A) I work from home so no need to wear my hair in any particular way.
> 
> B) I am agoraphobic and rarely leave the house (max 1-2x per month) so my hair is ALWAYS braided in 4 plaits with the length of the plait wrapped in film, and then covered with my satin scarf. This is a 24/7 "style" for me, I take protective styling to the Max!!!



*Wow! Thanks for sharing! That is amazing progress! Congratulations on giving up smoking and on your other lifestyle changes.*


----------



## claud-uk

Angela4769 said:


> *Wow! Thanks for sharing! That is amazing progress! Congratulations on giving up smoking and on your other lifestyle changes.*



Hi Angela, thank you very much for your kind words, you know I wouldn't (not even couldn't!) have done this without my LHCF sisters x


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Ok so here are pics after styling















I have this ducktail thing going on but I like it for now. If I hit MBL in a year I may even it up then. Happy hair growing ladies we're are looking SO GOOD right now!!!


----------



## livinthevida

Beautifulwildflower said:


> I'm just checking in to see others progress. I have mine in senegalese twists right now so I won't mess with it. I went from long cassmas braids to braid out to twist in 2 months plus cellophane color. So I'm trying to not touch my hair for at least a month in a half (that's tough). Hoping to be APL by then.  I'll post pics of my current twist soon.


Beautifulwildflower one of your longest layers in the April pic is passing the APL line! You will reach APL  

Nice hair color too! I've GOOGLED cellophane there's YouTube videos on it yet what is _cellophane color_?


----------



## livinthevida

Mjon912 said:


> @bajandoc86 you hair looks good, so thick, I'm kinda jealous! You'll be APL [email protected]Seamonster your curls look pretty...I've always been scared of those type of rollers, I heard you have to be careful taking them down or you'll rip out our hair, I'm to impatient...have you had any problems with yours? @livinthevida I'll be length checking on July 1, even though I just did one june1 that one sucked, plus I'm getting a relaxer on the first and will have been using MN for a month so i Kind of wanna se my mn results...if I'm past APL then this stuff is boss and I'm going to use it until I at least make my way to MBL, if not I'll use it until the challenge is over and then let it go... @KaramelDiva1978 Welcime and congrats on coming back over to the dark side =)... I think natural hair is so pretty, on other people! I just ant get with it, I think it take way to much time now to do my hair and I love my sleek straight looks, nothing makes me feel more like the ish then a fresh wash n set lol...your starting at a great length! You'll be at your goals before you know it, just keep up your healthy hair practices =) @NikkiQ yay your almost there! You could definitely make it in July, weren't you shooting for sept? You should be past it by then, on your way to BSL!!! Wooo Hooo @Beautifulwildflower love your chunky blue braids!


I'll be looking out for your MN results too @Mjon912! When I reach my 6 month Healthy Hair Journey (HHJ) Anniversary this Summer I am thinking of joining the MN challenge I'd like to see what lengths I reach by July  

I hope the Challenge's not over by the time I decide to join!!


----------



## livinthevida

claud-uk said:


> @livinthevida
> @longhairdreaming
> 
> Thank you very much for your support!
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> This is my official June length check result - I FORGOT to take photos of my hair after it was flat ironed yesterday afternoon and by the time we got back last night the light was so bad that we couldn't get any decent photos.  I was desperate to get some moisture back into my hair after straightening it so I M&S and put my scarf on and of course my hair has reverted this morning after sleeping on it.  I'm not straightening again till next check in September so this one photo will have to suffice.
> 
> I'm delighted with my progress.  After trims/S&D *I retained just over 3" between April and June*
> 
> February to April I gained about 1.5" total.  During those two months I did nothing other than M&S twice daily.  In April I made a lot of changes to my lifestyle:
> 
> 
> *I GAVE UP SMOKING*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  2 months and 1 day today
> I started taking vitamins in April.  I am taking 3mg MSM and 10mg Biotin religiously every day without fail.
> I do not eat meat/eggs/fish very often so prior to April my protein intake was near zero.  I am now taking 25g protein shake every day.
> April to June I drank more water than I have drank in the last 5 years, maybe longer.  Before this date I cannot remember the last time I drank any water.
> I gave up 4-6 cups brown tea every day with 2.5 white sugars in each.  I now drink 1-2 cups green tea every day with only half a teaspoon of brown sugar.
> I gave up refined sugar, sweets and biscuits.  4 muffins, 1 packet biscuits and 1x family bag of sweets every day... no wonder I've had 14 teeth removed   I figure that the time and effort/energy my body spends processing that **** is taking away from my hair.
> _I started exercising for the first time in 17 years_.  I run hard at least 3x per week to get my blood circulating, and on the days I don't I hang upside down for five minutes to get the blood rushing to my head.
> 
> April to June was hard hard work - no ciggies, no beloved tea, sweets or sugar, only drinking water... yes I did a complete 360 degree turnaround in a lot of aspects in my life but I was determined to stick to it as I wanted to see if/how much difference it made to my hair growth, if any.  I can confirm that for me the extra efforts paid off - the front of my hair went from eyebrow to nosetip, the sides went from EL to just scraping SL and the back has gone from barely SL to less than 1" from APL.
> 
> 1.5" per month is achievable for me *if I stick to the above lifestyle changes* and I now have the motivation I need to keep my HHJ going.  I will also start taking extra vits (Fish Oils, Iron, maybe Chorella)  I hope that this will help motivate some of you too.  Sorry again for no pics (I can post but they're orange/yellow and waaaay fuzzy) but no way I'm restraightening again so soon.  My sisters at LHCF taught me better than that
> 
> ...
> 
> I should also add that this journey might be a lot easier for me than for others:
> 
> A) I work from home so no need to wear my hair in any particular way.
> 
> B) I am agoraphobic and rarely leave the house (max 1-2x per month) so my hair is ALWAYS braided in 4 plaits with the length of the plait wrapped in film, and then covered with my satin scarf.  This is a 24/7 "style" for me, I take protective styling to the Max!!!


*double post*


----------



## faithVA

[USER=353889 said:
			
		

> pelohello[/USER];16142431]Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I went to a natural food market yesterday & bought gylercin. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to mix it or could I just use it by itself.
> 
> Hair Update:
> * Still rocking the mini braids (pics in my siggie)
> *I've been M&S w/ QP elasta mango butter & argon oil split end remedy
> *I'm not co-washing my hair until it's close to me getting my perm
> *I've updated my siggie. The short hair pic is from July 2011. It will be 1yr since I've cut my hair and I have to say if it wasn't for this board, youtube and doing research I really don't think I would have retained alot of length.  For the rest of this month I'm going to continue to maintain the mini braids and just M&S.
> 
> I really hope I make it to APL by July 1st.
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!!


 
This may vary based on what you are using it with but its usually 1 part glycerin to 4 or 5 parts of whatever you are mixing it with. For example if you are mixing it with water its 1 TBSP glycerin to 4 or 5 TBSP of water. But you can do less glycerin if you don't like the effects.


----------



## livinthevida

claud-uk said:


> livinthevida
> longhairdreaming
> 
> Thank you very much for your support!
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> This is my official June length check result - I FORGOT to take photos of my hair after it was flat ironed yesterday afternoon and by the time we got back last night the light was so bad that we couldn't get any decent photos.  I was desperate to get some moisture back into my hair after straightening it so I M&S and put my scarf on and of course my hair has reverted this morning after sleeping on it.  I'm not straightening again till next check in September so this one photo will have to suffice.
> 
> I'm delighted with my progress.  After trims/S&D *I retained just over 3" between April and June*
> 
> February to April I gained about 1.5" total.  During those two months I did nothing other than M&S twice daily.  In April I made a lot of changes to my lifestyle:
> 
> 
> *I GAVE UP SMOKING*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  2 months and 1 day today
> 
> I started taking vitamins in April.  I am taking 3mg MSM and 10mg Biotin religiously every day without fail.
> 
> I do not eat meat/eggs/fish very often so prior to April my protein intake was near zero.  I am now taking 25g protein shake every day.
> 
> April to June I drank more water than I have drank in the last 5 years, maybe longer.  Before this date I cannot remember the last time I drank any water.
> 
> I gave up 4-6 cups brown tea every day with 2.5 white sugars in each.  I now drink 1-2 cups green tea every day with only half a teaspoon of brown sugar.
> 
> I gave up refined sugar, sweets and biscuits.  4 muffins, 1 packet biscuits and 1x family bag of sweets every day... no wonder I've had 14 teeth removed   I figure that the time and effort/energy my body spends processing that **** is taking away from my hair.
> 
> _I started exercising for the first time in 17 years_.  I run hard at least 3x per week to get my blood circulating, and on the days I don't I hang upside down for five minutes to get the blood rushing to my head.
> 
> April to June was hard hard work - no ciggies, no beloved tea, sweets or sugar, only drinking water... yes I did a complete 360 degree turnaround in a lot of aspects in my life but I was determined to stick to it as I wanted to see if/how much difference it made to my hair growth, if any.  I can confirm that for me the extra efforts paid off - the front of my hair went from eyebrow to nosetip, the sides went from EL to just scraping SL and the back has gone from barely SL to less than 1" from APL.
> 
> 1.5" per month is achievable for me *if I stick to the above lifestyle changes* and I now have the motivation I need to keep my HHJ going.  I will also start taking extra vits (Fish Oils, Iron, maybe Chorella)  I hope that this will help motivate some of you too.  Sorry again for no pics (I can post but they're orange/yellow and waaaay fuzzy) but no way I'm restraightening again so soon.  My sisters at LHCF taught me better than that
> 
> ...
> 
> I should also add that this journey might be a lot easier for me than for others:
> 
> A) I work from home so no need to wear my hair in any particular way.
> 
> B) I am agoraphobic and rarely leave the house (max 1-2x per month) so my hair is ALWAYS braided in 4 plaits with the length of the plait wrapped in film, and then covered with my satin scarf.  This is a 24/7 "style" for me, I take protective styling to the Max!!!


claud-uk that's the spirit! I applaud you  for taking care of the inner you first to help jump start your healthy hair journey :wink2:

The wonderful ladies here and on LHCF threads shared to great lengths how important exercise, water intake, healthy eating, and a healthy lifestyle, with plenty of rest, all aid in total body wellness and a better YOU and I!

We support you 100%! :waytogo:


----------



## faithVA

Seamonster, Are you still SL? I didn't get to watch the end of your video. Depending on sections, I am between EL and NL I think. My crown I cut really short because it was in really bad shape.


----------



## lovebug10

So I did a luscious rollerset on my 3 months post hair. I washed with Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Shampoo and used the matching conditioner. Then I put the Macadamia Nut Recontructor mised with the healing treatment oil on the lengths of my hair and new growth. I sat under the dryer with a cap for 10 min and then let it cool. I rinsed and then applied Paul Mitchell leave in conditioner and super skinny serum and then rollerset.

Normally I struggle with keeping the rollers tight but I've been watching youtube videos and reading rollersetting tips so now I think I have it mastered. 

My set was thick and bouncy. I put some argan oil & wrapped it and went to bed. When I woke up I applyed Hairveda Whipped Ends like a relaxer to my new growth only and applied a little bit of macadamia nut leave-in to the lengths and sealed with 2 drops of kera care essential oils. My hair was SO SHINY and bouncy!

Last night I tried my Dianne Satin Pillow Rollers for the first time. It comes with 8 in the pack. I just used thme on my whole head, tied witha  scarf and then took them out this morning. It left cute curls that when combed out with my fingers gave me lots of volume. Of course I didn't enjoy it for long since I put it in a bun but I'll do it again when I want to wear my hair out.

My relaxer is going to be sometime later this week. hopefully I gained a good amount of length!


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:


> Starting tomorrow...I'm back on my hair game. I'm doing the last of my errand running today. We bought furniture yesterday and buying paint and groceries today. That's it. No more. My hair needs me!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Yeah my hair was on the back burner until I got my place together.


----------



## livinthevida

pelohello said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I went to a natural food market yesterday & bought gylercin. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to mix it or could I just use it by itself.
> 
> Hair Update:
> * Still rocking the mini braids (pics in my siggie)
> *I've been M&S w/ QP elasta mango butter & argon oil split end remedy
> *I'm not co-washing my hair until it's close to me getting my perm
> *I've updated my siggie. The short hair pic is from July 2011. It will be 1yr since I've cut my hair and I have to say if it wasn't for this board, youtube and doing research I really don't think I would have retained alot of length.  For the rest of this month I'm going to continue to maintain the mini braids and just M&S.
> 
> I really hope I make it to APL by July 1st.
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!!


@pelohello I bet I used glycerin in the past with all of the hair products I applied erplexed yet have no idea how to use it today. I did a quick search in the LHCF forums and found there's plenty of threads to help. Try a search in LHCF with keyword glycerin and select Search Titles Only. 

Here's a few of the threads posted this year:
Rosewater and glycerin spritz questions 
Can we discuss Glycerin? 
Using Glycerin before straightening


----------



## livinthevida

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I will post pics from the link from my phone.  He cut off about an inch to even it and it take away some rough ends from the color that's growing out.  My regimen is so important now to keep my hair in check.  I've been seeing a lot of ladies do the Aphogee protein poo & reconstructor every two weeks.  I want to do that alternating with a conditioning poo and conditioner and rollersetting.  I have enough hair to really play with my protective styling, now that's what I'm really happy about!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for the warm welcome!!  Much love!!





lovebug10 said:


> So I did a luscious rollerset on my 3 months post hair. I washed with Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Shampoo and used the matching conditioner. Then I put the Macadamia Nut Recontructor mised with the healing treatment oil on the lengths of my hair and new growth. I sat under the dryer with a cap for 10 min and then let it cool. I rinsed and then applied Paul Mitchell leave in conditioner and super skinny serum and then rollerset.
> 
> Normally I struggle with keeping the rollers tight but I've been watching youtube videos and reading rollersetting tips so now I think I have it mastered.
> 
> My set was thick and bouncy. I put some argan oil & wrapped it and went to bed. When I woke up I applyed Hairveda Whipped Ends like a relaxer to my new growth only and applied a little bit of macadamia nut leave-in to the lengths and sealed with 2 drops of kera care essential oils. My hair was SO SHINY and bouncy!
> 
> Last night I tried my Dianne Satin Pillow Rollers for the first time. It comes with 8 in the pack. I just used thme on my whole head, tied witha  scarf and then took them out this morning. It left cute curls that when combed out with my fingers gave me lots of volume. Of course I didn't enjoy it for long since I put it in a bun but I'll do it again http://www.longhaircareforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=16143401when I want to wear my hair out.
> 
> My relaxer is going to be sometime later this week. hopefully I gained a good amount of length!


KaramelDiva1978  & lovebug10 what has worked really well for me is letting my hair naturally air dry then doing a roller set. I know we all have little time to wait for all the hair to air dry yet if you do you'll notice a difference in your roller set results when comparing a wet roller set to a dry one. I've been thinking of getting a hair dryer (like this one here) or a bonnet hair dryer (like this one) to speed up the drying process. I'd love to find one that has a "cool" setting to protect my hair especially if I plan to use any of these throughout the week.

When I find _the ONE_ I'll be moving my daily workouts to the morning so I can head out the door quicker!


----------



## livinthevida

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Ok so here are pics after styling
> 
> I have this ducktail thing going on but I like it for now. If I hit MBL in a year I may even it up then. Happy hair growing ladies we're are looking SO GOOD right now!!!


Nice curl & color @KaramelDiva1978!


----------



## bajandoc86

Great going claud-uk! 

Thanks Mjon912!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Ok, so here's my check-in. Maybe another inch ... inch and a half? All my length checks are in the front, too. I can't do the back ones.


----------



## Blairx0

Deep conditioning again to make up for two scarf free nights. I'm dc'ing with shea mositure treatment masque mixed with some oil, yogurt,and honey hoping to achieve a mostuire and protein balance for the week ahead.


----------



## Blairx0

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> Ok, so here's my check-in. Maybe another inch ... inch and a half? All my length checks are in the front, too. I can't do the back ones.



I can't do them in the back either! You'll be apl by summer's end


----------



## lamaria211

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> Ok, so here's my check-in. Maybe another inch ... inch and a half? All my length checks are in the front, too. I can't do the back ones.



Your hair looks so thick and healthy!!!


----------



## The Princess

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Ok so here are pics after styling
> 
> I have this ducktail thing going on but I like it for now. If I hit MBL in a year I may even it up then. Happy hair growing ladies we're are looking SO GOOD right now!!!



Your hair is So full. I love it.


----------



## Seamonster

faithVA I left the very back and sides shoulder length, so I wouldn't get too depressed about the cut, lol. My hair is definitely in the TWA stage. I am all forehead.


----------



## Seamonster

Mjon912 I only used them one time, and I believe I pulled out some hair a few times. But it could have been normal shedding?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

@Mjon912 - Thanks for the welcome hun!! LOL I am ssssooooo feeling you on the fresh wash n set!! Oh and wait until I get more length, this time next year, look out!

@Beautifulwildflower - Love how you rockin your natural tresses! Gorgeous!!

@livinthevida - I have the Carel bonnet dryer from Sally's. I tried the Gold n Hot and I didn't care for the insanely huge bonnet and the space cadet look. lol I am hooked on the bonnet style though, I won't go back to hood. My color is growing out, I did it last summer itching for a change and it was cute on my natural tresses but I love it on my relaxed hair. Thanks for the compliment!

The Princess - Thank you chica! I was so nervous that my hair would be dramatically thinned out with a perm, but I love the results. It stayed thick and full and that adds to my excitement of my new look.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

lamaria211 said:


> Your hair looks so thick and healthy!!!





Blairx0 said:


> I can't do them in the back either! You'll be apl by summer's end



Thanks!!! I'm really overdue for a "full mane" picture with my digital camera, not my crappy camera phone.


----------



## NikkiQ

Finally sitting down after a long day. This is how my poor hair has been for the past few days. Bless it be



View attachment 2012-06-10 19.50.41.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Finally sitting down after a long day. This is how my poor hair has been for the past few days. Bless it be
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



That is one big a$$ Afro chile!

I like!


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:


> Finally sitting down after a long day. This is how my poor hair has been for the past few days. Bless it be
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153887
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom





Your hair still looks good.


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies! Got a headband on under here. If I didn't, it would be much bigger lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Ok, so here's my check-in. Maybe another inch ... inch and a half? All my length checks are in the front, too. I can't do the back ones.


Great ends BEAUTYU2U  you are very close to APL!


----------



## livinthevida

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> @Mjon912 - Thanks for the welcome hun!! LOL I am ssssooooo feeling you on the fresh wash n set!! Oh and wait until I get more length, this time next year, look out!
> 
> @Beautifulwildflower - Love how you rockin your natural tresses! Gorgeous!!
> 
> @livinthevida - I have the Carel bonnet dryer from Sally's. I tried the Gold n Hot and I didn't care for the insanely huge bonnet and the space cadet look. lol I am hooked on the bonnet style though, I won't go back to hood. My color is growing out, I did it last summer itching for a change and it was cute on my natural tresses but I love it on my relaxed hair. Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> @The Princess - Thank you chica! I was so nervous that my hair would be dramatically thinned out with a perm, but I love the results. It stayed thick and full and that adds to my excitement of my new look.


@KaramelDiva1978 THANK YOU for the details! How often did you use your bonnet? I a thinking 3 days a week (Monday, Wednesday, Fridays)...

Plus I just checked the Sally Beauty website and it has a COOL setting!!!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Finally sitting down after a long day. This is how my poor hair has been for the past few days. Bless it be
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153887
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ you're looking good! I know very few who can pull off a move to an island  and still have great looking hair! Kudos to you!


----------



## lamaria211

I tried having my ds(7) help me with my length check pic but after 10 unsucessful takes I retired him ill have to have my DH help me when he wakes up


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

livinthevida No no I only use it on wash day either Saturday or Sunday depending on my work schedule. And it gets very HOT!! I bought the warranty on it and this one is going on three years on its own. Its a good investment.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

lamaria211 said:


> Your hair looks so thick and healthy!!!



lamaria211 faithVA

This is my freshly washed hair. Not detangled. No product. Ignore my sad attempt at blurring out a pimple 

*poof*


----------



## gvin89

My current style....


----------



## coolsista-paris

gvin89 said:
			
		

> My current style....



i love thé style !


----------



## NikkiQ

Another day of painting,cleaning and gardening. Hopefully all the rest of our house hold goods arrive this week so I can get my hair care products!!! They are seriously lacking products here and Sally's is high as hell

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Another day of painting,cleaning and gardening. Hopefully all the rest of our house hold goods arrive this week so I can get my hair care products!!! They are seriously lacking products here and Sally's is high as hell
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



You too. I went to the BSS and everything was expensive. The ORS replenishing packs was $2.99, are you crazy. Also the store was less than         
100 square feet. It barely had one row of products. Luckily there is a ULTA here and I have a rewards card. 

Also I was asking around about a Dominican salon and the closet one is in the city. That's a five hour drive. 

Well I'm   officially a DIY


----------



## Kb3auty

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Definitely check a Walmart or Target they have it for $5 dollars well the generic anyways!



Does the generic work just as well?


----------



## Kb3auty

NikkiQ said:


> My poor hair doesn't know wtf is going on these days. Just barely have enough time to apply my MN mix and moisturize before heading out the door. Super hectic here. I can't wait til everything freakin settles down!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom




OMG, that was me a few months ago, no time for anything. I started putting my mix in a spray bottle, and sprayed on my scalp anytime i was at a red light, or down time. with the spray bottle it decreased the time it took my to apply it to my scalp a lot. i know i looked crazy doing it, but, a girl gotta do it!


----------



## Kb3auty

NikkiQ said:


> Finally sitting down after a long day. This is how my poor hair has been for the past few days. Bless it be
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153887
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I love the color, your hair is so full and healthy. Does it tangle when you leave it like that for days?


----------



## jprayze

gvin89 said:


> My current style....


 
gvin89...I absolutely love this! I wish I could do styles like this...


----------



## Kb3auty

i'm adding a few things to my regimen: 
for my AVG moisturizer, i've substituted water for rose water and spraying it daily (glycerin, rose water and AVG); 

will be incorporating hair growth drink (carrot, apple, and 2 sticks of ginger), just need to get me a juicer. as soon as i make it, i will be drinking a cup daily.

I will be doing an Irish Moss treatment tonight and leaving it overnight (1 pkg Irish moss; nettle; horsetail) i want to start adding Rhaussoul clay to the mix, as soon as i find a seller. 

 as soon as i budget, i will be getting all the ingredients to make miss jessie curly pudding substitute. 


Does anyone know where i can get Rhassoul clay, i want to avoid ordering it online. hate paying shipping cost.

here are the links to my additions:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=207621

"The best Moisturizer" Aloe Vera gel and Glycerine

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=117790

"The Bomb! of all natural conditioners & moisturizers" Irish Moss Hair Treatment


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=59472

"Miss Jessie Curly Pudding....Substitute??"

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## Guinan

@gvin

Your hair looks great! Did you go to a salon to get that done?


----------



## Guinan

*@ KB3*



Kb3auty said:


> i'm adding a few things to my regimen:
> for my AVG moisturizer, i've substituted water for rose water and spraying it daily (glycerin, rose water and AVG);
> 
> ******************************
> What is AVG? And where did you get your rose water from?


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies, just checking in. My hair is back in it's normal do-twist and under a satin scarf. Still waiting for my crochet braid hair to arrive *sigh*...been having relaxed hair ideation lately.


----------



## pookaloo83

Putting kinky twists in my hair today. Will try to keep in till August? Idk yet. I did a lil length check and will do comparisons. I blowdred it prior to the length check so it can be more accurate and to make it more manageable for my twist extensions. I hope I get done today. My hands are starting to hurt a little.


----------



## Kb3auty

pelohello said:


> *@ KB3*
> 
> 
> 
> Kb3auty said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm adding a few things to my regimen:
> for my AVG moisturizer, i've substituted water for rose water and spraying it daily (glycerin, rose water and AVG);
> 
> ******************************
> What is AVG? And where did you get your rose water from?
> 
> 
> 
> AVG= aloe vera gel. I got it at harvest coop, they also sell it at whole foods, but it's more expensive at whole foods.
Click to expand...


----------



## lamaria211

Sorry for the terrible pic but I got frick and ***** over here and theyre optic illiterate


----------



## lamaria211

this one is a little better I think


----------



## Evolving78

^^^ looks like you are there?  or you will be there by next month?  congrats?


----------



## KiWiStyle

I agree, lamaria211.  You are APL!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## sofash

true apl is taking FOREVER
and WHY am I only apl when my hair is wet GRRR


----------



## Kb3auty

gvin89 your hair looks great, love it!


----------



## growbaby

sofash said:
			
		

> true apl is taking FOREVER
> and WHY am I only apl when my hair is wet GRRR



Don't fret! Once I noticed I looked APL wet it only took 4-6 weeks to be APL dry!!  ur almost there!


----------



## livinthevida

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> @livinthevida No no I only use it on wash day either Saturday or Sunday depending on my work schedule. And it gets very HOT!! I bought the warranty on it and this one is going on three years on its own. Its a good investment.


That is excellent use for up to 3 Years @KaramelDiva1978! I am almost at my 6 month HHJ Anniversary! Once I reach this I may incorporate heat into my reggie a few days a week  if I use a hair bonnet I will start on low heat for a short time then cool setting to end the drying cycle. If my hairs still a little damp that's ok I'll be in the testing phase again!! 

Yet for now I REALLY LOVE the results I have every evening while wearing my Conditioning Cap during workouts, great hair every time with my own body heat


----------



## livinthevida

gvin89 said:


> My current style....


Beautiful @gvin89! How long might you wear this style? I think it's perfect for the Summer!


----------



## livinthevida

Kb3auty said:


> i'm adding a few things to my regimen:
> for my AVG moisturizer, i've substituted water for rose water and spraying it daily (glycerin, rose water and AVG);
> 
> will be incorporating hair growth drink (carrot, apple, and 2 sticks of ginger), just need to get me a juicer. as soon as i make it, i will be drinking a cup daily.
> 
> I will be doing an Irish Moss treatment tonight and leaving it overnight (1 pkg Irish moss; nettle; horsetail) i want to start adding Rhaussoul clay to the mix, as soon as i find a seller.
> 
> as soon as i budget, i will be getting all the ingredients to make miss jessie curly pudding substitute.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where i can get Rhassoul clay, i want to avoid ordering it online. hate paying shipping cost.
> 
> here are the links to my additions:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=207621
> 
> "The best Moisturizer" Aloe Vera gel and Glycerine
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=117790
> 
> "The Bomb! of all natural conditioners & moisturizers" Irish Moss Hair Treatment
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=59472
> 
> "Miss Jessie Curly Pudding....Substitute??"
> 
> Happy growing ladies!


@Kb3auty possibly a Whole Foods or Market? the Rhassoul Clay is here along the East Coast when I visited Vermont with a few girlfriends last Spring they were in the Health/Beauty isle or how about a Herb Store to see types they have available?


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> Sorry for the terrible pic but I got frick and ***** over here and theyre optic illiterate
> 
> View attachment 153975


lamaria211 Congratulations!!!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I did a wash and go with kiss my face upper management gel and got the best wash and go ever. I think I've found my staple gel. Here are some pics of my hair today (day 3).


----------



## Evolving78

i am prepooing right now with some avocado oil.  i do this sometimes when my hair has taken a beating from styling.  i added the oil to dry hair, put my plastic cap and my scarf on.  i plan on washing my hair today.  i washed it friday night.  i have a lot of heat protectant, hair polishing spray, and hair spray, so i need to remove that stuff from my color treated hair.

oh my SIL told me she liked my hair and the color.  she said it was so black, that i didn't look real.  i love blue black.  jet black is for the birds!


----------



## NikkiQ

Kb3auty said:
			
		

> I love the color, your hair is so full and healthy. Does it tangle when you leave it like that for days?



Thanks! No it doesn't tangle too bad when I leave it this way for a few days. Its gonna stay like this too for another week or so 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

after these messages we'll be right back!


----------



## growbaby

First attempt at a twist out today! I think it came out pretty well  

Before/ last night







N after/ this morning


----------



## Evolving78

growbaby said:


> First attempt at a twist out today! I think it came out pretty well
> 
> Before/ last night
> 
> View attachment 154003
> 
> 
> View attachment 154005
> 
> 
> N after/ this morning
> 
> View attachment 154007
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154009
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154011



ok how did you do this?  it is very pretty!  i would like to try a twistout.  this is a flat twistout right? my hair is layered.  i wonder would this look right on me right now?  will i have to wait until next year?


----------



## growbaby

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> ok how did you do this?  it is very pretty!  i would like to try a twistout.  this is a flat twistout right? my hair is layered.  i wonder would this look right on me right now?  will i have to wait until next year?



Yes I think it's called a flat twist (someone correct me if I'm wrong) but its just like doing a French braid or cornrow but only with 2 pieces of hair at a time instead of 3. I did a protein treatment then rinsed and put in my cantu Shea butter on each part before I twisted, I did 5 twists then pinned them to my head. I let it dry for a while (watched a movie lol) n then sprayed braid spray n olive oil b4 i put on my scarf 4 bed. Then took down this morning n moisturized, sealed and pinned to the side  I like it.

ETA: shortdub78 I don't see y u would have to wait, ur layers may give it a fuller rounder effect. I say go for it


----------



## lamaria211

THANKS ladies ill probably wait til next month to claim it. and im stayin in this challenge till its over
i also picked up some kemi oyl today. any users??


----------



## growbaby

lamaria211 we have a new APL ninja! Welcome to the dark side young grasshopper !!


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> THANKS ladies ill probably wait til next month to claim it. and im stayin in this challenge till its over
> i also picked up some kemi oyl today. any users??



congrats again!  i haven't used kemi oyl in years!  i used to buy it when i had micro braids.  the African ladies in the braid shop always recommended it.


----------



## lamaria211

@growbaby, shortdub78 and everyone else


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Oooohhhh I am at work wanting to comment on everyone's hair and regimens!!!! Y'all look so good!! Drooling over here!


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to try a twistout today.  i hope it turns out well.  i hate to do my hair and it comes out funky.  i feel like i wasted my time and product.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i am going to try a twistout today.  i hope it turns out well.  i hate to do my hair and it comes out funky.  i feel like i wasted my time and product.



Pitchas when your done please


----------



## pookaloo83

Put in my own twists today. Meh. Will try to keep them in as long as possible.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

And here's my official length check because I blew it out to get a more accurate check. 

Right side is the first pic. Second is left side. My right side is always shorter. Smh

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

pookaloo83 said:


> And here's my official length check because I blew it out to get a more accurate check.
> 
> Right side is the first pic. Second is left side. My right side is always shorter. Smh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



that's some good growth you got going!  you will be APL by some time next month and officially caught up by Sept.


----------



## lamaria211

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Put in my own twists today. Meh. Will try to keep them in as long as possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



So pretty how long did they take you to do?


----------



## lamaria211

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> And here's my official length check because I blew it out to get a more accurate check.
> 
> Right side is the first pic. Second is left side. My right side is always shorter. Smh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



You will def be apl by nxt length check


----------



## livinthevida

BronxJazzy said:


> I did a wash and go with kiss my face upper management gel and got the best wash and go ever. I think I've found my staple gel. Here are some pics of my hair today (day 3).


WOOOOOWWW!!!! Great curls BronxJazzy!


----------



## livinthevida

growbaby said:


> First attempt at a twist out today! I think it came out pretty well


Amazing shine and side updo @growbaby!


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> And here's my official length check because I blew it out to get a more accurate check.
> 
> Right side is the first pic. Second is left side. My right side is always shorter. Smh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


You look to be right at the APL line pookaloo83! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83 nice! I want to learn to install kinky twists on my own too.


----------



## pookaloo83

lamaria211 said:


> So pretty how long did they take you to do?




8 hrs.


----------



## Meritamen

I'm not doing a length check this go around.


----------



## pookaloo83

Meritamen said:


> I'm not doing a length check this go around.




Why??


----------



## jessicarabbit

Well ladies i know I've been MIA (been going through a lot this past week  ) anyways, I just wanted to say... I MADE APL! I did an unofficial length check on wet hair, I stretched my nape in the back and its apl or alittle bit past it! Idk if that counts or not since all my strands are not apl ( i shaved my temples a few years back so those are about shoulder/neck length). 
I cant post pics because my phone is disconnected thus i cant use media uploading etc (this is part of the stuff ive been going through). But anyways, i'll make sure to post some as soon as i can so yall wont think im lying lol. PS, im kinda nervous about walking up in that BSL challenge, im shy hee hee.


----------



## Evolving78

lindsaywhat said:


> Well ladies i know I've been MIA (been going through a lot this past week  ) anyways, I just wanted to say... I MADE APL! I did an unofficial length check on wet hair, I stretched my nape in the back and its apl or alittle bit past it! Idk if that counts or not since all my strands are not apl ( i shaved my temples a few years back so those are about shoulder/neck length).
> I cant post pics because my phone is disconnected thus i cant use media uploading etc (this is part of the stuff ive been going through). But anyways, i'll make sure to post some as soon as i can so yall wont think im lying lol. PS, im kinda nervous about walking up in that BSL challenge, im shy hee hee.



Congrats!  you look very APL in your siggy!  how are you going to be nervous going into the BSL challenge?  that is your main goal for the year!  girl you betta get yo butt in there and make it happen!


----------



## jessicarabbit

@shortdub girl that siggy and avatar is my GOAL length for the year lol
everyone keeps thinking its my hair, i needa change it lol


----------



## lamaria211

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> @shortdub girl that siggy and avatar is my GOAL length for the year lol
> everyone keeps thinking its my hair, i needa change it lol



Im in the bsl challenge join me please I need some more apl sistas in there for support everyone in this challenge should join!


----------



## NikkiQ

Negative! Totally not joining BSL. I'm not ready yet! Lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

ok so i got my flat twists in!  i look pretty busted right now!   i put in six flat twists.  i finger detangled my hair, then used my detangling comb, my hair was pretty much airdried, so i added a bit of my Wave Nouveau spray, a little but of HE LTR, and some jojoba oil. after each twist, i pinned the ends down with a bobby pin.  finally, i put my scarf on.  hope this turns out well.  i got a lot of things going on tomorrow.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Negative! Totally not joining BSL. I'm not ready yet! Lol
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



You'll be there before you know it


----------



## livinthevida

lindsaywhat said:


> Well ladies i know I've been MIA (been going through a lot this past week  ) anyways, I just wanted to say... I MADE APL! I did an unofficial length check on wet hair, I stretched my nape in the back and its apl or alittle bit past it! Idk if that counts or not since all my strands are not apl ( i shaved my temples a few years back so those are about shoulder/neck length).
> I cant post pics because my phone is disconnected thus i cant use media uploading etc (this is part of the stuff ive been going through). But anyways, i'll make sure to post some as soon as i can so yall wont think im lying lol. PS, im kinda nervous about walking up in that BSL challenge, im shy hee hee.


Congratulations lindsaywhat!!!!!


----------



## jessicarabbit

livinthevida gracias! lamaria211 alright girl lets walk on over there together lol


----------



## Kb3auty

livinthevida said:


> @Kb3auty possibly a Whole Foods or Market? the Rhassoul Clay is here along the East Coast when I visited Vermont with a few girlfriends last Spring they were in the Health/Beauty isle or how about a Herb Store to see types they have available?




thanks, i'll check whole foods to see if they have it. I only know of one herb store, they don't have it. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## growbaby

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> ok so i got my flat twists in!  i look pretty busted right now!   i put in six flat twists.  i finger detangled my hair, then used my detangling comb, my hair was pretty much airdried, so i added a bit of my Wave Nouveau spray, a little but of HE LTR, and some jojoba oil. after each twist, i pinned the ends down with a bobby pin.  finally, i put my scarf on.  hope this turns out well.  i got a lot of things going on tomorrow.



Don't forget to post pics tomorrow! I hope it turns out great!!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

livinthevida said:


> WOOOOOWWW!!!! Great curls BronxJazzy!



My bestie loves that gel. She's a type 3 with dense, silky strands.


----------



## Mjon912

MJ checking in, prepooing over night, then wash dc and air dry in te am


----------



## claud-uk

*POOK* - I LOVE Love love your twists and the colour is to die for!


----------



## lamaria211

Doing my modified version of a cowash. I used Suave Humectant + EVOO on dry hair, ill rinse in about an hour


----------



## gvin89

pelohello said:
			
		

> @gvin
> 
> Your hair looks great! Did you go to a salon to get that done?



Yes mam, I had it professionally done before leaving for vacation. I loved it


----------



## pookaloo83

The color pieces I put in make it look cheap. So I took some pieces out yesterday. No point in color when my color already peeks through as you can see from my side view. Here's my hair today. Gonna take out more brown and put in the 1b.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks good either way to me Pook 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## gvin89

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Beautiful @gvin89! How long might you wear this style? I think it's perfect for the Summer!



I was told 2 weeks....if I make it to Friday, satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## NikkiQ

About to steal the DH's laptop for a bit. Who all made APL while I was in and out of contact so I can update the list?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

this is how my twistout came turned out this morning.  it came out ok for my first time doing it myself.  i couldn't take a bunch of pics because my memory is low.


----------



## claud-uk

^^^ there's no pic shorty


----------



## Evolving78

claud-uk said:


> ^^^ there's no pic shorty



ok i'll see what i can do!  thanks!  i see it though.

claud-uk
can you see it now?


----------



## lamaria211

I just rinsed and added Giovanni direct to my minis. When im 80% dry ill seal with grease+kemi oyl


----------



## faithVA

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];16157699]ok i'll see what i can do! thanks! i see it though.
> 
> @claud-uk
> can you see it now?


 
No. It's not showing.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> No. It's not showing.


faithVA
can you see it now


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> can you see it now


 
I see the line at the top of the box where the picture should be. And I can see the space where the picture should be. But I don't see a picture.


----------



## Danewshe

Gonna undo these dry old Celies, wash & dc, then do some smaller ones and rock a wig over them as a ps.

I don't know if I'm gonna make it to APL by dec 31st, as I haven't really been taking good care of my hair and my diet has been appalling. It doesn't seem to be growing to me, and I've been suffering with major breakage.


----------



## lamaria211

shesheshe22 said:
			
		

> Gonna undo these dry old Celies, wash & dc, then do some smaller ones and rock a wig over them as a ps.
> 
> I don't know if I'm gonna make it to APL by dec 31st, as I haven't really been taking good care of my hair and my diet has been appalling. It doesn't seem to be growing to me, and I've been suffering with major breakage.



You still have 6 months start pampering her now and maybe she'll be good to you in return


----------



## Danewshe

lamaria211 said:


> You still have 6 months start pampering her now and maybe she'll be good to you in return



That's true and my hair does seem to grow more during the warmer Summer months. Fingers crossed it does.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am itching to do my hair....do something. But I am aiming for 14 days without handling my ends. Sigh. Maybe I'll just separate the twists and pin them back up in a  pompadour so I don't feel so bored with it any more.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I got texlaxed a few weeks ago but when I go back in July I wanna be more on the relaxed side.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## The Princess

Well I revisted an old product in my stash. Cantu Shea butter leave in conditioner. I used it a few years ago and it made my hair hard and dried out. Well I bought it yesterday, after seeing a few "You tubers" talked so well about it. Im so happy I did. My hair is so soft and managable. Before I didn't follow the directions.

Today I section my hair in four parts sprayed my hair down with water and applied to my roots and ends then comb through. I tied a scarf around my head and left the remaining hair hanging, to air dry. After doing some work around the house, I took the scarf off and brushed into a bun. So soft and silky. My roots feel very moisturized too. 

Now I see what all the hype is about.


----------



## The Princess

shesheshe22 said:


> Gonna undo these dry old Celies, wash & dc, then do some smaller ones and rock a wig over them as a ps.
> 
> I don't know if I'm gonna make it to APL by dec 31st, as I haven't really been taking good care of my hair and my diet has been appalling. It doesn't seem to be growing to me, and I've been suffering with major breakage.


 

Do you have an idea as to why you have so much breakage? Have you tried a protein treatment?

Mizani H20 nighttime treatment helped me, when I had breakage.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm really mad you ladies can't see my pic.  i don't even know where to begin to correct the situation.

i cleaned out my history and cookies that might help when i come back later to fix it.


----------



## lamaria211

The Princess said:
			
		

> Well I revisted an old product in my stash. Cantu Shea butter leave in conditioner. I used it a few years ago and it made my hair hard and dried out. Well I bought it yesterday, after seeing a few "You tubers" talked so well about it. Im so happy I did. My hair is so soft and managable. Before I didn't follow the directions.
> 
> Today I section my hair in four parts sprayed my hair down with water and applied to my roots and ends then comb through. I tied a scarf around my head and left the remaining hair hanging, to air dry. After doing some work around the house, I took the scarf off and brushed into a bun. So soft and silky. My roots feel very moisturized too.
> 
> Now I see what all the hype is about.



I also tried this product years ago and it to dried my hair out looks like I was also using it wrong I may try it again in the future after ive used some of my other products up


----------



## lamaria211

On another note im really loving my minis and my grease


----------



## NikkiQ

Done cleaning and running errands for the day. I'm about to do a serious shampoo and DC and leave the DC on overnight. Now....what products do I actually have with me that I can use??

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Had an (unexpectedly) fierce braidout today. I should of snapped a pic. Maybe tomorrow. I'm thinking of trying some growth aids. I've only been using the castor/coconut oil on my scalp periodically, when it gets dry or irritated. I take a multivitamin but maybe I should take Biotin. Wanna try MN too.



Ok so I'm definitely going through with MN. I'll be buying some soon and mix it with QB AOHC in a dye bottle and apply nightly, bi-weekly. I'm going to continue researching Biotin and other vitamins.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Done cleaning and running errands for the day. I'm about to do a serious shampoo and DC and leave the DC on overnight. Now....what products do I actually have with me that I can use??
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Any awsome bss on the island selling new exotic hair products?


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello Ladies,

Over the weekend I did a hard protein treatment and followed up with a moisturizing D/C ... I think I will do a protein and moisturizing conditioner treatment everytime I wash until I can figure out the protein/moisture balance my hair likes.  Soooo, I was not able to set my hair after doing all of that and I had to throw on a drawstring ponytail  -- let's just say that the hubs wasn't feeling it.  At. All.  

There is nothing wrong with drawstring ponytails, I just can't pull off the ponytail look.  Never have been able to make it look good, unless it was a sculptured ponytail {holla if you remember the 90s cuz!!} That was my look in high school.  

After wearing the drawstring for two days and getting tired of the sheeny, kinky front of my hair and the shiny, silkier texture of 'that' hair I did a cowash to prep for a twist-out.  I did not add any leave-in conditioner to my hair because I wanted to see what keeping it simple would be like.  All I did was seal with castor oil on damp hair and twisted my hair using Naptural85's method.  My hair is very defined and it looks good.  It has a good sheen and it is moisturized even in this 105 degree weather.  

I am planning on having my hair out until this Friday.  From there, I am planning on buying some bags of Xpressions hair and doing some twists (Pookaloo inspired me to give my twists a whirl ) and keep it pushing from there.  I can say that I am most looking forward to my day two hair because the day one twist-out on wet hair is supressing my true length and I gots to let the world know what I am t'werkin' with.  I will send pix tomorrow.

BET ...


----------



## Danewshe

The Princess said:


> Do you have an idea as to why you have so much breakage? Have you tried a protein treatment?
> 
> Mizani H20 nighttime treatment helped me, when I had breakage.



Thanks.

I think it's both a lack of moisture and protein, since I haven't DC'd in about 7 weeks and the Sahara desert's seen more moisture than my hair in that time period. I've just been super lazy and distracted by other things but I'm ready to get back on my HHJ now.


----------



## LadyRaider

I wore a wig today... lots of people said my hair was cute, and my boss was all up in my hair... 

I need to train my white people better. They need to expect, and not overreact to different hairstyles... sheesh.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Any awsome bss on the island selling new exotic hair products?


 

Heck no! There are no mom and pop BSS around here. Everyone seems to get all of their products from Walmart or Kmart. There are a few Sally's here but they're SERIOUSLY overpriced! I'm gonna have to stick with ordering my products on Amazon or have my mom ship them to me. I already know that buying products in the hair exchange on here is not gonna happen. Do you know how much people would freak out if I said that I lived in Puerto Rico???


----------



## Kb3auty

tried out the Irish moss treatment, left it on my hair overnight, washed it off this am. My hair was not soft at all, it was rough even after adding moisture to it, couldn't do anything to it. I feel like my hair was softer b4 i put it in my hair. Maybe i did something wrong? 

I'm going to do a red pimento hot oil treatment to see if i can get it back to a smooth texture. i need a PS, any ideas ladies? please


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Heck no! There are no mom and pop BSS around here. Everyone seems to get all of their products from Walmart or Kmart. There are a few Sally's here but they're SERIOUSLY overpriced! I'm gonna have to stick with ordering my products on Amazon or have my mom ship them to me. I already know that buying products in the hair exchange on here is not gonna happen. Do you know how much people would freak out if I said that I lived in Puerto Rico???



Does your husband have mailbox on base? If so you will pay regular domestic shipping rates


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies...I havnt really been on here and into what's going on lately... My daughter got strep throat and it passed through my house, on top of that my wisdom teeth are moving so I'm in pain... But I'm feeling better =) 
I hope everyone is keeping up with their healthy hair practices! APL is in our near future!!! No Excuses!!!!! 
I just washed and air dryed my hair and co washed the mini's...my hair smells ok but hers smells so yummy...I'm kinda jealous =/


----------



## afroette

Considering joining this challenge but I think my armpits are too far from my neck! I won't get this length for many months


----------



## NikkiQ

You can still join though and we'll cheer you on!!


----------



## jprayze

I was doing a nice detailed post and my laptop decided it was time to run updates :-( now on my phone lol and I won't be so detailed.  Just figured out that the CD herbal tui shampoo was drying my hair out.  As soon as I put it on my hair, it felt terrible. Can't believe it is sulfate free.  I had to do a lot to try and restore moisture...ORS replenishing dc for 2.5 hrs, lots of HE LTR, massaged some grapeseed oil in my scalp.  I did a braids for a braidout and as I was braiding, I had to spray some water. My hair was so thirsty. Hopefully braidout looks good...


----------



## pookaloo83

afroette said:
			
		

> Considering joining this challenge but I think my armpits are too far from my neck! I won't get this length for many months



I just laughed out loud.  I feel the same way afroette

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## claud-uk

Here's my updated regi for June - September:

*Daily:*

50g Protein Shake
20mg Biotin*
6000mg MSM*
2000mg Cod Liver Oil**
2000mg Omega 3 Oil**
25mg Vitamin B3 (Niacin)**

M&S, baggy ends, whole-head scarf.

*   = Double April - June dose
** = New Vits


*Midweek:*

Oil Pre-poo
Co Wash
DC


*Sunday:*

Oil Pre-poo
Poo
Protein Tt
DC


*
I am making myself official guinea pig for the 5" in three months "Double Up Everything" non-challenge  *


----------



## Meritamen

I had the bright idea to wash my hair and DC the other day and to _NOT_ do anything to it after that. I couldn't find my wide tooth comb so I gave up  and just put my tangled hair in braids with no products, no nothing. My hair feels awful!!! Will cowash after some morning chores are done. Lost my dang mind. 


Meritamen said:


> I'm not doing a length check this go around.
> 
> 
> 
> pookaloo83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why??
Click to expand...

I'm going to pass this go around and maybe join in on the third update in September.


----------



## lamaria211

Moisturized my minis and put them back in a bun


----------



## jprayze

Braidout pics


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm still DCing at the moment ladies. I can't wait to wash it out, detangle and let it air dry in 6 big braids so I can get started on my mini braids.


----------



## Mjon912

afroette...come on in... I used to never join challenges, just kinda follow unofficially, it's so much better to join, we kind of keep each other on track, and when your feeling like you don't want to bet bothered with your hair anymore it's nice to be able to vent to people who understand and can get you over the hump =) jprayze you braid out looks good

I washed and air dried in big twists, that was the best twist lit ever...I was so sad I had to bun...idk if I'm going to be able to bun for a year cuz I miss my hair to much...I only think I'm doing good now because it's Summer, I hardly wear my hair down in the summer anyway but fall, winter and sring, idk...I might have to modify to bunning every other week...what's the point of taking care of my hair if I can't enjoy the progress at every length


----------



## PinkPeony

I got nothing new to report, still braided up and wigging it,i use condi as moisturizer whenever I need it and seal with grease. I think I'll have to gradually work on redoing my cornrows.
Sigh


----------



## PinkPeony

Mjon912 your hair looks very close to apl in your avatar


----------



## sofash

I'm only apl when wet 
 does that count?


----------



## lamaria211

sofash said:
			
		

> I'm only apl when wet
> does that count?



I think apl is apl wet or dry


----------



## claud-uk

sofash said:


> I'm only apl when wet
> does that count?



APL is APL - dry, wet, straight, curly... and that second pic looks so far paaaasstt APL anyway!


----------



## Seamonster

Kb3auty said:


> tried out the Irish moss treatment, left it on my hair overnight, washed it off this am. My hair was not soft at all, it was rough even after adding moisture to it, couldn't do anything to it. I feel like my hair was softer b4 i put it in my hair. Maybe i did something wrong?
> 
> I'm going to do a red pimento hot oil treatment to see if i can get it back to a smooth texture. i need a PS, any ideas ladies? please



That sounds like a good protein treatment. I have some irish moss I bought to make summer beverages. What is the recipe for this?


----------



## Seamonster

pookaloo love the twist, I thought it was your hair. Have you thought of doing a length check in the back, I think you are grazing apl 

jprayze you look so cute with your white flower

I am just pouring teas, and herbs on my hair for the next couple of weeks, then  it is back to the mask. Trying to take full advantage of the summer growth spurt. The fresh haircut greatly reduced breakage. Finally, I guess the weak ends were just falling off


----------



## jprayze

Mjon912 said:


> @afroette...come on in... I used to never join challenges, just kinda follow unofficially, it's so much better to join, we kind of keep each other on track, and when your feeling like you don't want to bet bothered with your hair anymore it's nice to be able to vent to people who understand and can get you over the hump =) @jprayze you braid out looks good
> 
> I washed and air dried in big twists, that was the best twist lit ever...I was so sad I had to bun...idk if I'm going to be able to bun for a year cuz I miss my hair to much...I only think I'm doing good now because it's Summer, I hardly wear my hair down in the summer anyway but fall, winter and sring, idk...I might have to modify to bunning every other week...what's the point of taking care of my hair if I can't enjoy the progress at every length


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Lurkee

sofash said:


> I'm only apl when wet
> does that count?



sofash you are definitely APL. Congrats!


----------



## Lurkee

Oooh, I started swimming again. I just cowashed my hair after. Hoping the chlorine does not cause too much damage.


----------



## lamaria211

Our APL challenge is doing so good I think we have at least 1 or 2 graduates every length check!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Hot oil treatment with EVCO. Might leave in for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Evolving78

moisturized and in a bun.  i'll wash again friday or saturday morning.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhh I have clean,moisturized and detangled hair again!!

DC applied

View attachment 2012-06-12 16.06.39.jpg


Product free after overnight DC washed out
View attachment 2012-06-13 13.06.48.jpg


Another quick pull test
View attachment 2012-06-13 13.11.35.jpg


Celies installed to air dry and stretch before mini braids
View attachment 2012-06-13 17.26.33.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Blairx0

You look apl to me!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ, you're there!


----------



## NikkiQ

According to DH,I'm not quite there yet in the back. Maybe another 1/4".

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Ahhh I have clean,moisturized and detangled hair again!!
> 
> DC applied
> 
> Product free after overnight DC washed out
> 
> Another quick pull test
> 
> Celies installed to air dry and stretch before mini braids
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Looking good and lush Nikki! You will have that 1/4 inch in two weeks or less!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Lurkee said:
			
		

> Oooh, I started swimming again. I just cowashed my hair after. Hoping the chlorine does not cause too much damage.



I am worried abt this with my daughter swimming weekly now. I saturated her hair with water and Garnier Fructis condish. Even with a swim cap we always have a time with chlorine and her hair. I have a game plan with protein and moisture and a good clarifier. We'll see. Let me know if you come across a good swimmers shampoo.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello Ladies, 

Here are the pix from my day one twist out and my hair fro'd out.  I was jocking Ms Swift's photos on one of the threads and learned that she got a bangin fro from picking her hair out after banding.  My buddy from work asked me to do a fro yesterday so that is what I did. 

Day One


Day Two


----------



## newnyer

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Our APL challenge is doing so good I think we have at least 1 or 2 graduates every length check!



*balls fists in celebratory fashion*  YESSSSS! Our APL ninja squad is growing in numbers.... 
(disappears)


----------



## lamaria211

Congrats Nikkyq


----------



## NikkiQ

I think once I get these mini braids in, I'm leaving these suckers in for a hot minute. It's pretty hot here and manipulating my hair everyday is just not gonna do it for me. Plus I wanna focus all my attention on starting my online crafting business so being able to throw the braids into a ponytail and forget about it for the day will be the best.

No more length checks for me until next month or so. I wanna be surprised when I take these suckers down


----------



## jprayze

I still think I need a little more of a trim...my ends are kinda straight.  May also be from using a lot of heat during transition.  Will put rollers on my ends for next braidout.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> According to DH,I'm not quite there yet in the back. Maybe another 1/4".
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



NikkiQ,

Girl you are APL!!!  I'm saying congrats now and again in a few weeks when you claim it!


----------



## afroette

I wonder if I were to lose more weight, whether my pits would tighten up and move closer to my neck


----------



## Seamonster

sofash said:


> I'm only apl when wet
> does that count?



 that looks like a beautiful full apl :bouncegre:superbanana::sweet:


----------



## Carmelella

sofash said:
			
		

> I'm only apl when wet
> does that count?



Ur definitely apl, and if this makes any sense... U look like u have low armpits, lol.  Ur hair looks longer than what I would expect apl to be. How tall r u?


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ

remember when you were about to drop out of this challenge?.... BAM! congrats on such wonderful progress!


----------



## pookaloo83

afroette said:
			
		

> I wonder if I were to lose more weight, whether my pits would tighten up and move closer to my neck



I died again' 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

I see you in da tropics NikkiQ....i know those type of windows  I am warning you, it's gonna get hotter. Summer this year is shaping up to be brutal, so brace your self.


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 we're already looking at portable ACs for the living room lol. We have them in the bedrooms, but not in here. Which is very weird.


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ LOL! It's so tru! People usually only have a/c units in the bedroom. Even my apt is like that. Or at least that's where they will install first, then branch out to other rooms.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> remember when you were about to drop out of this challenge?.... BAM! congrats on such wonderful progress!


 
 I was just talking to JJamiah about that earlier on the phone. Darn SHS cut me back to SL for Christmas and I'm almost to APL. I can't believe it! I am just too tickled. I think my super low maintenance reggie this year really helped out a lot.


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:


> @NikkiQ LOL! It's so tru! People usually only have a/c units in the bedroom. Even my apt is like that. Or at least that's where they will install first, then branch out to other rooms.


 
The owners of the house (we're just renting while DH is stationed here) have a HUGE unit in the living room that hasn't been turned on or serviced in 8 YEARS!!!! DH is not liking the heat so he may pay to get this sucker running


----------



## SavannahNatural

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I think once I get these mini braids in, I'm leaving these suckers in for a hot minute. It's pretty hot here and manipulating my hair everyday is just not gonna do it for me. Plus I wanna focus all my attention on starting my online crafting business so being able to throw the braids into a ponytail and forget about it for the day will be the best.
> 
> No more length checks for me until next month or so. I wanna be surprised when I take these suckers down



When I lived there my hair stayed in braids! I rarely saw my own hair, plus I went swimming just about every day.


----------



## Mjon912

PinkPeony thanks...I'm like half and inch away I think sofash you look APL to me...congrats doll =) NikkiQ i feel a bit creepy but I just love your hair, the texture and color... I just wanna touch it! It looks like it smells good  NaturalfienDD your fro looks good...also I love your eyebrows, weird I know, I think I'm going through something tonight lol afroette I cant my babies sleeping and you have me giggling hard

MJ checking in...I've got my hair in my fav protective style...braid in the front, bun in the back...maybe I'll pos a pic tomorrow if my hubby takes one...Im feeling like a kid counting down to Christmas, I can't wait to get my relaxer on the 1st


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Ahhh I have clean,moisturized and detangled hair again!!
> 
> DC applied
> 
> Product free after overnight DC washed out
> 
> Another quick pull test
> 
> Celies installed to air dry and stretch before mini braids
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Your hair Looks so soft and beautiful.


----------



## Meritamen

Lurkee said:


> Oooh, I started swimming again. I just cowashed my hair after. Hoping the chlorine does not cause too much damage.


UltraSwim Chlorine Removal Shampoo is a very gentle shampoo that will help with chlorine removal. I've been swimming a lot too and use it after every time I go to the pool. It doesn't tangle the hair.
Aside: I have accepted that I will need a trim come the end of summer. Haven't had a trim since January/February so in August or early September I will do a well needed trim.


----------



## Lurkee

Meritamen said:
			
		

> UltraSwim Chlorine Removal Shampoo is a very gentle shampoo that will help with chlorine removal. I've been swimming a lot too and use it after every time I go to the pool. It doesn't tangle the hair.
> Aside: I have accepted that I will need a trim come the end of summer. Haven't had a trim since January/February so in August or early September I will do a well needed trim.



Thank you. I will get one. I guess conditioner won't remove chlorine.


----------



## Lurkee

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> I am worried abt this with my daughter swimming weekly now. I saturated her hair with water and Garnier Fructis condish. Even with a swim cap we always have a time with chlorine and her hair. I have a game plan with protein and moisture and a good clarifier. We'll see. Let me know if you come across a good swimmers shampoo.



KaramelDiva1978 I don't like to go with conditioner in my hair as it makes the pool dirty. The swim cap doesn't help because I play a lot and try to touch the pool floor and other "tricks" while doing intensive laps of course . 

Someone recommended a good shampoo already.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Ahhh I have clean,moisturized and detangled hair again!!
> 
> DC applied
> 
> Product free after overnight DC washed out
> 
> Another quick pull test
> 
> Celies installed to air dry and stretch before mini braids
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Nikki, it seems like you are APL. your ends look to be in good shape too.


----------



## Lurkee

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Here are the pix from my day one twist out and my hair fro'd out.  I was jocking Ms Swift's photos on one of the threads and learned that she got a bangin fro from picking her hair out after banding.  My buddy from work asked me to do a fro yesterday so that is what I did.
> 
> Day One
> 
> Day Two



NaturalfienD Those  are hot pictures! You cannot hide that lovely face girlie  I see your make up is on point. I am sure you got lots of compliments.


----------



## NikkiQ

Just counted my Celies and I have 14 sections. I'm wondering if 20 braids per section will be enough to make sure I don't look to scalpy. How many braids do you ladies normally do to make sure your hair still looks full??


----------



## Blairx0

That sounds like a million to me


----------



## claud-uk

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> 
> remember when you were about to drop out of this challenge?.... BAM! congrats on such wonderful progress!



Yeah, lol!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Screw 20 each section. These are small enough lmao

View attachment 2012-06-14 11.07.53.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NaturalfienD

Mjon912 said:


> @NaturalfienD your fro looks good...also I love your eyebrows, weird I know, I think I'm going through something tonight lol
> 
> MJ checking in...I've got my hair in my fav protective style...braid in the front, bun in the back...maybe I'll pos a pic tomorrow if my hubby takes one...Im feeling like a kid counting down to Christmas, I can't wait to get my relaxer on the 1st


 


Lurkee said:


> @NaturalfienD Those are hot pictures! You cannot hide that lovely face girlie  I see your make up is on point. I am sure you got lots of compliments.


 
.
.
.
Mjon912 and Lurkee

Thank you Mj for the compliment on my brows ... I use to hate these suckers when I was a kid cause they were HELLA thick. Thank you for the acknowledgement girlfriend.  

Ms. Lurkee, girl I wasn't feeling my face yesterday , the critic in my head told me to cut it out of the photo and I gave in to it. Thank you for the compliment on my makeup, I freaking love liquid eyeliner- it is THEE best.

I have to co-sign with Mj NikkiQ, your hair is purdy . I like your curl pattern, color, and all that- you go girl!! When Mj is done smelling your hair, can it be my turn? 

I'm just sayin' ...


----------



## NaturalfienD

Okay lamaria211 and NikkiQ~

I see y'all ladies are doing your thing with the mini braids.  I love the look and I know it is a fierce way to PS.  My question is ... how are y'all finding the patience to braid all of those little braids?!  I think I would lose it if I tried to.  I am want to try something new very soon. I am going to take this weekend and throw some twists (with extensions) in because I am a die hard PS fan.  I am going to leave those suckers in until mid-July and then it is on to the next.  lamaria211, forgive me if you have addressed this, but how long did it take for you to complete your install?  NikkiQ, please let me know when you complete yours and how long it took for the install.

Thank you both  in advance.


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to do a pinup this weekend.  i am not trying to wear my hair down for the next few weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Okay lamaria211 and NikkiQ~
> 
> I see y'all ladies are doing your thing with the mini braids.  I love the look and I know it is a fierce way to PS.  My question is ... how are y'all finding the patience to braid all of those little braids?!  I think I would lose it if I tried to.  I am want to try something new very soon. I am going to take this weekend and throw some twists (with extensions) in because I am a die hard PS fan.  I am going to leave those suckers in until mid-July and then it is on to the next.  lamaria211, forgive me if you have addressed this, but how long did it take for you to complete your install?  NikkiQ, please let me know when you complete yours and how long it took for the install.
> 
> Thank you both  in advance.



I'm on section #6 now. Its going pretty quickly. I'm gonna TRY to finish them all today. I need to wet my ends and seal them so they curl up b/c right now..they're kinda fluffy. I'll post pics when I'm done. Oh and I took about an hour break 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Fyne

Ladies,

I havent been around for awhile, been an eventful few weeks; had a birthday, got a promotion, saw jill scott in concert, went away and started insanity workout - in that order 

Maintaining status quo on the hair - cowash 1x, no sulphate poo x1, steaming weekly,buns and low heat, week 15 of a 24 week stretch. Doing ok 

Hope everyone is well and ok? x

P.S Birthday hair pics attached! - Simple rollerwrap updo


----------



## Seamonster

Fyne cute hairstyle

I am day 4 of my 14 day baggy. My scalp is itching, so I may not make it much longer. I tried, it is hard to give up that daily wash even for a short period.


----------



## Fyne

Seamonster thank you!


----------



## Lurkee

Fyne said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I havent been around for awhile, been an eventful few weeks; had a birthday, got a promotion, saw jill scott in concert, went away and started insanity workout - in that order
> 
> Maintaining status quo on the hair - cowash 1x, no sulphate poo x1, steaming weekly,buns and low heat, week 15 of a 24 week stretch. Doing ok
> 
> Hope everyone is well and ok? x
> 
> P.S Birthday hair pics attached! - Simple rollerwrap updo



Fyne,  for all the positivity going on in your life. Congratulations! Your up-do looks really nice. I am always a fan of messy dos (half up, half down).


----------



## Fyne

Lurkee Thanks hun feeling so blessed right now...but wait I turn my back for one second...where did ALL that lovely hair come from in your dp!!


----------



## Lurkee

Fyne said:


> Lurkee Thanks hun feeling so blessed right now...but wait I turn my back for one second...where did ALL that lovely hair come from in your dp!!



From my last touch up.  The hair reveal at the end of a stretch makes it so worth it.  I don't really stretch though, every 3 months. Trying to get to every 4 months for 2013, if the world does not end.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Ahhh I have clean,moisturized and detangled hair again!!
> 
> DC applied
> 
> View attachment 154373
> 
> 
> Product free after overnight DC washed out
> View attachment 154375
> 
> 
> Another quick pull test
> View attachment 154377
> 
> 
> Celies installed to air dry and stretch before mini braids
> View attachment 154379
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


Deuces NikkiQ! What DC do you apply to your hair? You have a lot of volume here!


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Here are the pix from my day one twist out and my hair fro'd out.  I was jocking Ms Swift's photos on one of the threads and learned that she got a bangin fro from picking her hair out after banding.  My buddy from work asked me to do a fro yesterday so that is what I did.
> 
> Day One
> View attachment 154389
> 
> Day Two
> 
> View attachment 154391
> 
> View attachment 154393


OOOOooooohhhhhhhh great style and definition NaturalfienD!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I think once I get these mini braids in, I'm leaving these suckers in for a hot minute. It's pretty hot here and manipulating my hair everyday is just not gonna do it for me. Plus I wanna focus all my attention on starting my online crafting business so being able to throw the braids into a ponytail and forget about it for the day will be the best.
> 
> No more length checks for me until next month or so. I wanna be surprised when I take these suckers down


NikkiQ Congratulations on starting your online business! I've crocheted yarn for years at least since high school. I'm already yarning this winter's scarf and gloves as family gifts this Holiday season.

What types of crafts do you plan to sell? I'm BUYING! to support a fellow LHCF lady!


----------



## livinthevida

Meritamen said:


> UltraSwim Chlorine Removal Shampoo is a very gentle shampoo that will help with chlorine removal. I've been swimming a lot too and use it after every time I go to the pool. It doesn't tangle the hair.
> Aside: I have accepted that I will need a trim come the end of summer. Haven't had a trim since January/February so in August or early September I will do a well needed trim.


Meritamen I haven't trimmed since January 2012 too and am wondering if I will need one this Summer once I reach my 6 month HHJ Anniversary. I had no idea what I was doing in January just simply cut straight for even ends and the results were pretty good thank goodness  

How much might you trim?


----------



## NikkiQ

5 hours later and I'm done!!! They're not super mini or super neat,but I'm very happy with them.



View attachment 2012-06-14 17.29.28.jpg



View attachment 2012-06-14 17.28.07.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Deuces NikkiQ! What DC do you apply to your hair? You have a lot of volume here!



Lol @ "deuces". You know I had to pose when DH took the pic. I mixed Curl Junkie's Deep Fix and Curl Rehab with some SofnFree GroHealthy triple layer growth oil. Left it on over night.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

Fyne said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I havent been around for awhile, been an eventful few weeks; had a birthday, got a promotion, saw jill scott in concert, went away and started insanity workout - in that order
> 
> Maintaining status quo on the hair - cowash 1x, no sulphate poo x1, steaming weekly,buns and low heat, week 15 of a 24 week stretch. Doing ok
> 
> Hope everyone is well and ok? x
> 
> P.S Birthday hair pics attached! - Simple rollerwrap updo


Happy Birthday Fyne! & Congratulations on your promotion and seeing Jill Scott in concert this all must of been a real blast *in that order* LOL!!!!   

Really happy to hear you're doing you and having fun doing it!


----------



## sofash

no where do i go from here. mmm I thnk ill still stick around in the challenge until im full apl.


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:
			
		

> NikkiQ Congratulations on starting your online business! I've crocheted yarn for years at least since high school. I'm already yarning this winter's scarf and gloves as family gifts this Holiday season.
> 
> What types of crafts do you plan to sell? I'm BUYING! to support a fellow LHCF lady!



I'm gonna do mostly jewelry and hair accessories. Being out here in PR might be hard to sell home decor and wedding crafts.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> 5 hours later and I'm done!!! They're not super mini or super neat,but I'm very happy with them.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154537
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154535
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ's these look FABULOUS! My LAAAAWWWD how many is that in total?


----------



## NikkiQ

sofash said:
			
		

> no where do i go from here. mmm I thnk ill still stick around in the challenge until im full apl.



I think the APL graduates are forming the APL Challenge Ninjas  They're still sticking around and participating well past Apl. We don't want our family to go so stick around! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I'm gonna do mostly jewelry and hair accessories. Being out here in PR might be hard to sell home decor and wedding crafts.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


Kewl! Please remember to post your online link here once you go LIVE


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> 5 hours later and I'm done!!! They're not super mini or super neat,but I'm very happy with them.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Love your braids!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> 5 hours later and I'm done!!! They're not super mini or super neat,but I'm very happy with them.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154537
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154535
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


.
.
.
 Your hair is really cute Nikki- I love it.  You knocked that out of the box, only five hours?!  For my braids or twists, it takes me over twenty.   Mini braids are sounding like a good look ... thanks for the update.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Good Lawd!!!

I forgot that I was going to purchase Silk Amino Acid today ... off to lotioncrafter.com I go.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Good Lawd!!!

I forgot that I was going to purchase Silk Amino Acid today ... off to lotioncrafter.com I go.


----------



## NikkiQ

Where is everyone today??


----------



## bajandoc86

hey....I'm busy cooking and cleaning. How you doing Ms.Q?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Just got back from dinner. Had some yummy local foods. Our friends were very shocked to see my hair. I told them I would braid it, but I guess they didn't think it would be done so soon


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

I bought my first half wig today. It's like a braidout so I don't actually have to do braidouts all the time. Too much manipulation.


----------



## jprayze

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> I bought my first half wig today. It's like a braidout so I don't actually have to do braidouts all the time. Too much manipulation.



I just bought a first wig, well first wig in a while  I'm pretty excited about it. I sent a pic to my mom and she said she hated it lol...it's a wig called viva if any of u are familiar with it. I ordered it from clairhair, hope it's here for me to wear next wk.

I'm cowashing tonite, not sure what else.


----------



## NikkiQ

I still can't put my hair in a bun. Booooooooooooooo!


----------



## diadall

Why is it so hard for me to find a product for my buns that don't give me hard hair? I tried Queen Helen curling cream for my bun and my hair is hard and stuck together.


----------



## afroette

Alright, I am joining, though my crown hair is only just past my ear and I probably won't be APL by the year's end.

~Current hair length-----SL for most hair, Ear length to between ear-length and neck length for crown hair

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd----Relaxed

~APL goal month---Shoot, if I could get there in a year even but this challenge ends December 31, 2012 so let me choose that date for sh!ts and giggles

~Current Reggie and styling choices--Um, I don't have a set reggie really. I am DC'ing once a week with protein and moisture and M&S'ing daily.  Also have started cowashing on days I work out, which is most days recently. I do protective styles everyday.



~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?---Don't know. Maybe try MN or MT on my scalp. 

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## afroette

Sorry for the enormity of the pictures


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

jprayze said:


> I just bought a first wig, well first wig in a while  I'm pretty excited about it. I sent a pic to my mom and she said she hated it lol...it's a wig called viva if any of u are familiar with it. I ordered it from clairhair, hope it's here for me to wear next wk.
> 
> I'm cowashing tonite, not sure what else.



Nice. I went to a wig shop and bought Supertini for $25. My mother has an irrational hate for wigs so I feel your pain lol.


----------



## Mjon912

So I found a protective style that allows me to wear braids but keep them covered...my fav braid going across the front and I put another one on the other side and box braids in the back with the box braids covered with a beanie...to bad I thought of this at the end of my stretch...womp womp 

 what the front will look like, ill wear a black beanie tho ***excuse the tired face...I keep odd hours, sleep at 4am up at 8:30 is the norm for me even though I'm exhausted add the glass of wine I had with dinner and I could drop at any second now

this is the back/what's under my beanie

I'm so excited, thanks NikkiQ, I saw your pic the other day and it lead me to doing this =)

Meritamen thanks for the chlorine remover shampoo!!!
Fyne happy belated birthday!!! Your up do looks nice ahhh how far are you into insanity, I started with my bf 2 months ago but he doesn't do it regularly and I need the motivation =\... I'd love to have a partner  and congrats on everything else going on!!!
NikkiQ your braids are looking good, your makin me wanna try to do this...it'd probably take me 5days tho...how long will this last?


----------



## gvin89

Getting my bday do tomorrow! Ready for the weekend!


----------



## Meritamen

You're very welcome @Mjon912. You look cute in your little beanie, I have a nice collection myself. 


livinthevida said:


> @Meritamen I haven't trimmed since January 2012 too and am wondering if I will need one this Summer once I reach my 6 month HHJ Anniversary. I had no idea what I was doing in January just simply cut straight for even ends and the results were pretty good thank goodness
> 
> How much might you trim?


I don't think I will need to cut that much off this time around maybe a 1/2". I don't trim to keep it even I just trim anything that looks damaged - splits, knots, ragged ends - all of it has to go. I'm sure my hair is probably a bit choppy but one pro of having kinky hair is that shrinkage hides that anyway. 


NikkiQ said:


> I still can't put my hair in a bun. Booooooooooooooo!


I can't either at least not without pulling on the perimeter too much which is no bueno. Maybe closer to BSL it will be possible.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

I'm seeing a trim in the very near future. I could feel the dead ends after my hot oil treatment. It's harder after conditioner cause it makes everything soft. But the HOT makes the dead ends feel "greasy dry." Y'all know what I mean? Like the Pink Lotion feeling.


----------



## Meritamen

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I'm seeing a trim in the very near future. I could feel the dead ends after my hot oil treatment. It's harder after conditioner cause it makes everything soft. But the HOT makes the dead ends feel "greasy dry." Y'all know what I mean?* Like the Pink Lotion feeling.*


Ew, I don't miss that feeling. Still have a bottle of Pink Lotion around here somewhere cold, hungry, and all alone.  I'm not quiet at the crispy ends stage just yet but it's coming.


----------



## Lurkee

afroette, welcome!


----------



## claud-uk

hi afroette   Are you taking any vitamins?  They're what got me from EL/NL to SL in two months (I'm on Biotin and MSM) although it took maybe 3 weeks to actually start to notice the growth.  I highly doubt I would have made it otherwise, it's got to be worth a try?



Did a WGO/EVOO/Coconut/Carrot oil pre-poo yesterday, then an emergency light protein treatment bc as I was applying the oil I was getting major breakage - gotta stop that **** right in its tracks.  I do a protein tt every week even though I only have 1-3" relaxed ends left bc I really like the way protein makes my hair feel... it sort of suits my hair texture if that makes sense.  My hair has no number/letter combo, its just real kinky and really wirey... sort of like the old cassette tape or Asian beard hair 

Rinsed the protein tt after 5 minutes, then a nice DC of Keracare Humecto and Argan Oil.  That was yesterday early evening - gonna rinse it out maybe lunchtime today.


----------



## Blairx0

I had the REALEST dream about having WL hair. It was so real I woke up to make sure all of my long flowing hair was safely in ny scarf. Imagine my surprise when there was no long hair. I was under the cover looking for my precious hair. Gracious I'm going crazy. I have Finland stay off this site and out of my hair before I really go off the deep end.


----------



## jprayze

^^^that dream will be a reality sooner that you think!


----------



## jprayze

Cowashed and Dc'd with Ors replenishing + honey + apricot oil overnight...love!  My hair was so thirsty.  Washngo this am...pics while still damp 










My ends are so straight in the front. Think these are relaxed ends or stretched from too much heat?




These are my ends in the back.  Love these


----------



## pookaloo83

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> So I found a protective style that allows me to wear braids but keep them covered...my fav braid going across the front and I put another one on the other side and box braids in the back with the box braids covered with a beanie...to bad I thought of this at the end of my stretch...womp womp
> 
> what the front will look like, ill wear a black beanie tho ***excuse the tired face...I keep odd hours, sleep at 4am up at 8:30 is the norm for me even though I'm exhausted add the glass of wine I had with dinner and I could drop at any second now
> 
> this is the back/what's under my beanie
> 
> I'm so excited, thanks NikkiQ, I saw your pic the other day and it lead me to doing this =)
> 
> Meritamen thanks for the chlorine remover shampoo!!!
> Fyne happy belated birthday!!! Your up do looks nice ahhh how far are you into insanity, I started with my bf 2 months ago but he doesn't do it regularly and I need the motivation =\... I'd love to have a partner  and congrats on everything else going on!!!
> NikkiQ your braids are looking good, your makin me wanna try to do this...it'd probably take me 5days tho...how long will this last?



I wear my hair like this too sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## afroette

claud-uk, I started taking biotin a month back maybe. Thanks for the advice. I'll look into msm.


----------



## jprayze

Here's the wig I ordered and here's the look I was going for. Thinking of wearing in Dominican Republic - will my head be too hot?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I had the REALEST dream about having WL hair. It was so real I woke up to make sure all of my long flowing hair was safely in ny scarf. Imagine my surprise when there was no long hair. I was under the cover looking for my precious hair. Gracious I'm going crazy. I have Finland stay off this site and out of my hair before I really go off the deep end.



Lol, a sure sign of a hair addict.  I think we've all gone a little nuts about our hair.  I love it though.  Besides, if we're crazy hair addicts, our daughters will be too...and their daughter...and their daughters...until we have made generations of healthy short or long hair conscious ladies in our communities.  CHEERS TO STAYING CRAZY ABOUT OUR HAIR!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:
			
		

> Cowashed and Dc'd with Ors replenishing + honey + apricot oil overnight...love!  My hair was so thirsty.  Washngo this am...pics while still damp
> 
> My ends are so straight in the front. Think these are relaxed ends or stretched from too much heat?
> 
> These are my ends in the back.  Love these



LOVE your curls! The straight ends look like a few relaxed ends that escaped your last trim.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## TruMe

diadall - Have you tried KCCC?  This is what I use every day for my buns along with a scarf for about 20 minutes.  It seems to do the trick for me and then when it's time to take out the bun at night, no hardness at all.

On another note, am I the only one here that doesn't trim at all?  I keep thinking that maybe I should be but never really get around to it.  I look at my ends every now and then and they look just fine.  Sure I have some SSKs but they don't really bother me too much.  Idk.


----------



## Seamonster

TruMe if you hair looks fine, and it growing, sounds good to me


----------



## Carmelella

I noticed that my edges is a tad thin, I don't know how though because I don't relax and I had been wearing bangs (weave) for months with no manipulation of my edges.

I think I'll start doing massages twice a day and minoxidil once a day or every other day.  I have to be careful with the minoxidil because I get frequent migraines naturally and the minoxidil will only add to that.  I'm hoping that since its only my edges headaches won't be a problem.

Pics to come.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> LOVE your curls! The straight ends look like a few relaxed ends that escaped your last trim.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
Thanks!  Those straight ends gotta gooooooooo!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Mjon912 said:


> So I found a protective style that allows me to wear braids but keep them covered...my fav braid going across the front and I put another one on the other side and box braids in the back with the box braids covered with a beanie...to bad I thought of this at the end of my stretch...womp womp
> 
> View attachment 154589 what the front will look like, ill wear a black beanie tho ***excuse the tired face...I keep odd hours, sleep at 4am up at 8:30 is the norm for me even though I'm exhausted add the glass of wine I had with dinner and I could drop at any second now
> 
> View attachment 154591this is the back/what's under my beanie
> 
> I'm so excited, thanks @NikkiQ, I saw your pic the other day and it lead me to doing this =)
> 
> @Meritamen thanks for the chlorine remover shampoo!!!
> @Fyne happy belated birthday!!! Your up do looks nice ahhh how far are you into insanity, I started with my bf 2 months ago but he doesn't do it regularly and I need the motivation =\... I'd love to have a partner  and congrats on everything else going on!!!
> @NikkiQ your braids are looking good, your makin me wanna try to do this...it'd probably take me 5days tho...how long will this last?


 
My Celies pic motivated you to do this??  I feel special for motivating you. Celies under a beanie is a great protective style. Plus the way you're rockin it is super cute! Hopefully I can keep these not so mini braids in for at least a month or so. They already look fuzzy, but I don't really care. I'm living in Puerto Rico and 99% of my time is being spent in the house cleaning and painting. DH knows I'm not trying to be stylish around the house. Hell he's lucky I'm not lookin like a crazy bush woman with all this mess going on


----------



## NaturalfienD

TruMe said:
			
		

> diadall - Have you tried KCCC?  This is what I use every day for my buns along with a scarf for about 20 minutes.  It seems to do the trick for me and then when it's time to take out the bun at night, no hardness at all.
> 
> On another note, am I the only one here that doesn't trim at all?  I keep thinking that maybe I should be but never really get around to it.  I look at my ends every now and then and they look just fine.  Sure I have some SSKs but they don't really bother me too much.  Idk.



TruMe~ You're not the only one who does not trim … I believe that my last trim was in late 2011 or super early 2012.  It hit me that I would interfere with my retention if I trimmed on a schedule. For some, trimming combats tangled ends but with the texture of my hair, I will have SSKs no matter if I trim every month/every other month.  I only dust my hair if I have bunches of SSKs but it does not happen often for me.


----------



## afroette

I think I'm too scared to add another internal growth aid, in light of some health considerations. Do you ladies think MT, MTG, or hair elixer is the best?  I use MT now as a DC.  In offering advice, please note that I am not the most careful person, and so application to my scalp would likely also mean application to the roots of my hair.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## JerriBlank

I'm not in this challenge ( I'm in bsl 2012) but I stay lurking in here and thanking posts. 
You guys are really supportive of each other,and there is always a good vibe up in here. Just wanted to give you ladies a shout out! 
*goes back to inexplicable creeper lurker mode*


----------



## NikkiQ

Its so easy to apply my MN mix with these braids in! I should've done this a long time ago 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## TheNDofUO

In the spirit of creepers. I want to guys to know I'm still here. But exams are killing me and my hair. Next week I'll be back.


----------



## NikkiQ

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> In the spirit of creepers. I want to guys to know I'm still here. But exams are killing me and my hair. Next week I'll be back.



M&S that hair,slap it into a bun or pony,and knock out those exams lady!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jprayze

TheNDofUO said:


> In the spirit of creepers. I want to guys to know I'm still here. But exams are killing me and my hair. Next week I'll be back.


 
Maybe you can throw a DC on while you study...Best wishes for your exams!


----------



## Guinan

Just throwing a question out, but does grazing APL count as making APL?  

And how can you tell where/what is considered APL. Is it at the top of the ap or would it be the crease of your arm-pit ?


----------



## livinthevida

afroette said:


> Alright, I am joining, though my crown hair is only just past my ear and I probably won't be APL by the year's end.
> 
> ~Current hair length-----SL for most hair, Ear length to between ear-length and neck length for crown hair
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd----Relaxed
> 
> ~APL goal month---Shoot, if I could get there in a year even but this challenge ends December 31, 2012 so let me choose that date for sh!ts and giggles
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices--Um, I don't have a set reggie really. I am DC'ing once a week with protein and moisture and M&S'ing daily.  Also have started cowashing on days I work out, which is most days recently. I do protective styles everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?---Don't know. Maybe try MN or MT on my scalp.
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture


Welcome afroette!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^To me, grazing APL doesn't mean claiming APL. Grazing means you have a few lead hairs touching the very tippy top of your arm pit. I won't claim APL until most of my hair is able to reach APL easily with a pull test or after I flat iron. I think a lot of the ladies in here claim APL when they're able to pull a significant amount of hair to their arm pit. Correct me if I'm wrong ladies!


----------



## livinthevida

afroette said:


> Sorry for the enormity of the pictures





Mjon912 said:


> So I found a protective style that allows me to wear braids but keep them covered...my fav braid going across the front and I put another one on the other side and box braids in the back with the box braids covered with a beanie...to bad I thought of this at the end of my stretch...womp womp
> 
> View attachment 154589 what the front will look like, ill wear a black beanie tho ***excuse the tired face...I keep odd hours, sleep at 4am up at 8:30 is the norm for me even though I'm exhausted add the glass of wine I had with dinner and I could drop at any second now
> 
> View attachment 154591this is the back/what's under my beanie
> 
> I'm so excited, thanks @NikkiQ, I saw your pic the other day and it lead me to doing this =)
> 
> @Meritamen thanks for the chlorine remover shampoo!!!
> @Fyne happy belated birthday!!! Your up do looks nice ahhh how far are you into insanity, I started with my bf 2 months ago but he doesn't do it regularly and I need the motivation =\... I'd love to have a partner  and congrats on everything else going on!!!
> @NikkiQ your braids are looking good, your makin me wanna try to do this...it'd probably take me 5days tho...how long will this last?



Looking good afroette & Mjon912! Simple and fun styles here


----------



## livinthevida

gvin89 said:


> Getting my bday do tomorrow! Ready for the weekend!


Happy Birthday gvin89


----------



## AmyRose92

Longest layer is 10 inches so it is officially grazing APL. Won't call it until I'm around 12 inches though so that's at least another four months.

Happy hair growing ladies! Reaching hair milestones are truly a source of joy


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!!! WTG AmyRose92


----------



## Angela4769

I had a bad hair week. I got a touch up two weeks ago, and skipped my wash/DC the following week because I was so in love with my straight hair. I moisurized and sealed every day, but now my hair is itchy and gross. I will do better the next time, but for now, I feel so bad.


----------



## livinthevida

JerriBlank said:


> I'm not in this challenge ( I'm in bsl 2012) but I stay lurking in here and thanking posts.
> You guys are really supportive of each other,and there is always a good vibe up in here. Just wanted to give you ladies a shout out!
> *goes back to inexplicable creeper lurker mode*


Thanks for the support JerriBlank! We'll be joining you in the BSL 2012 Challenge really soon!!!


----------



## Guinan

Angela4769 said:


> I had a bad hair week. I got a touch up two weeks ago, and skipped my wash/DC the following week because I was so in love with my straight hair. I moisurized and sealed every day, but now my hair is itchy and gross. I will do better the next time, but for now, I feel so bad.


 

I feel the same way! I have my hair in mini braids and I am unable to cowash b/c they will unravel since I am relaxed. I have cowashed in over a week. But I think it might be a good thing for me b/c I am not manipulating my hair but if it does get too gross, I'll take them out & do them over again


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ said:


> 5 hours later and I'm done!!! They're not super mini or super neat,but I'm very happy with them.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154537
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154535
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
Ooooh NikkiQ, your hair is so pretty!!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^To me, grazing APL doesn't mean claiming APL. Grazing means you have a few lead hairs touching the very tippy top of your arm pit. I won't claim APL until most of my hair is able to reach APL easily with a pull test or after I flat iron. I think a lot of the ladies in here claim APL when they're able to pull a significant amount of hair to their arm pit. Correct me if I'm wrong ladies!


 

When I tug my hair I can put it in my arm-pit (the front) but the back of my hair I don't think I can. Well, I guess I'll find out in 2 weeks


----------



## livinthevida

pelohello said:


> Just throwing a question out, but does grazing APL count as making APL?
> 
> And how can you tell where/what is considered APL. Is it at the top of the ap or would it be the crease of your arm-pit ?


Great question pelohello  I am aiming for APL when my hair reaches my armpit crease (see image here):

My current goal to be at Full APL is when all of my hair all the way around (front and back) is APL length!


----------



## Angela4769

sofash said:


> no where do i go from here. mmm I thnk ill still stick around in the challenge until im full apl.


 
Yeah, that's how we roll...but you have to hide, because they funny about us hanging around


----------



## Guinan

livinthevida said:


> Great question @pelohello  I am aiming for APL when my hair reaches my armpit crease (see image here):
> 
> My current goal to be at Full APL is when all of my hair all the way around (front and back) is APL length!


 

That's a great chart!! Based on the chart I am grazing APL. So we shall see if I make it to full APL by 7/1.


----------



## claud-uk

afroette said:


> I think I'm too scared to add another internal growth aid, in light of some health considerations. Do you ladies think MT, MTG, or hair elixer is the best?  I use MT now as a DC.  In offering advice, please note that I am not the most careful person, and so application to my scalp would likely also mean application to the roots of my hair.  Thanks in advance!



what's MT? i should do a search


----------



## pookaloo83

claud-uk said:
			
		

> what's MT? i should do a search



Megatek

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Lurkee

pelohello said:
			
		

> Just throwing a question out, but does grazing APL count as making APL?
> 
> And how can you tell where/what is considered APL. Is it at the top of the ap or would it be the crease of your arm-pit ?



For me, reaching APL is when my hair falls naturally at that length. I am relaxed so my hair needs to hang at APL before I can claim it. I still pull to monitor progress but now after air-drying or flatiron, my hair falls all around my shoulders. Hoping by December to get there.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Not sure where I am in this journey but here it is.  Blowdried on medium heat in the first pic. No products and damp hair in the second. I'll probably be straightening in August to see where I really am. 

Made the mistake of using a hardcore protein when I needed something lighter. My hair feels very strong but it's knotting up on itself... which lead to me blowdrying on medium heat and rocking two braids.  Old school. 

PCOS has thinned my edges out but I understand that it goes with the territory. It's not too bad... but I'm not uber happy about it.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^you're almost there lady! Keep it up. Am I gonna have to stay on your butt about that protein???


----------



## diadall

Went to the salon for a cut. I was prepared to gave a quite a bit off.

Well, he said, "you only need a few snips. You have thick ends that get tangled and I bet people mistake that for needing a heavy trim or cut."

THEN, OMG!!!	This white man gave me a honey and avacado treatment, blow dried me on cool and warm, heat protectant and flat ironed me.

I am in awe. Photos to come.


----------



## Lurkee

Iluvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> Not sure where I am in this journey but here it is.  Blowdried on medium heat in the first pic. No products and damp hair in the second. I'll probably be straightening in August to see where I really am.
> 
> Made the mistake of using a hardcore protein when I needed something lighter. My hair feels very strong but it's knotting up on itself... which lead to me blowdrying on medium heat and rocking two braids.  Old school.
> 
> PCOS has thinned my edges out but I understand that it goes with the territory. It's not too bad... but I'm not uber happy about it.



Iluvsmuhgrass I think you look really close too!


----------



## Kerryann

THIS weave is the business i will continue until the years end hopefully i can pull a few strands to bsl by then


----------



## maddie611

So I took off my lacewig 2 days ago and decided to cowash today. All went well until my dc with AOGPB.    My hair got soooooo knotted n matted. I think I could have made a wig with the hair that came out. Oh well I digress. I put in my long term and tried my best to detangle and now I'm airdrying.  Hope I don't have a setback 

4b Natural.  I CBL I APL 2012 I WIG I


----------



## Lurkee

maddie611 said:


> So I took off my lacewig 2 days ago and decided to cowash today. All went well until my dc with AOGPB.    My hair got soooooo knotted n matted. I think I could have made a wig with the hair that came out. Oh well I digress. I put in my long term and tried my best to detangle and now I'm airdrying.  Hope I don't have a setback
> 
> 4b Natural.  I CBL I APL 2012 I WIG I


Sorry dear. I don't know how long you kept your wig on for but it is important to remove shed hair before washing as it can lead to matting. Hopefully, with a good detangler and a lot of patience, you can avoid a setback.


----------



## lamaria211

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Okay lamaria211 and NikkiQ~
> 
> I see y'all ladies are doing your thing with the mini braids.  I love the look and I know it is a fierce way to PS.  My question is ... how are y'all finding the patience to braid all of those little braids?!  I think I would lose it if I tried to.  I am want to try something new very soon. I am going to take this weekend and throw some twists (with extensions) in because I am a die hard PS fan.  I am going to leave those suckers in until mid-July and then it is on to the next.  lamaria211, forgive me if you have addressed this, but how long did it take for you to complete your install?  NikkiQ, please let me know when you complete yours and how long it took for the install.
> 
> Thank you both  in advance.



So sorry it took so long to respond. Ive been a lil busy with the kids since it summer time(no school) but it took me about 2.5 hrs to do mine. But I didnt really do them as neat and as tight as I will do them next time I did them on june 6th and I plan on taking them out on jul 11th hth


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^you're almost there lady! Keep it up. Am I gonna have to stay on your butt about that protein???



Girl I knoooooow! BUT I needed protein.... just... not that much 

Skipping on the protein was my wrong doing in the past. I'm trying to get better.  Hurrup & send me some avocados!


----------



## NikkiQ

Iluvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> Girl I knoooooow! BUT I needed protein.... just... not that much
> 
> Skipping on the protein was my wrong doing in the past. I'm trying to get better.  Hurrup & send me some avocados!



So we need to get you a protein DC to either rotate with a moisturizing DC or mix them together.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Girl I knoooooow! BUT I needed protein.... just... not that much
> 
> Skipping on the protein was my wrong doing in the past. I'm trying to get better.  Hurrup & send me some avocados!




ORS Replenishing Pak.


----------



## pookaloo83

Think I can keep these twists in until September?  Iono man!

I think any that look raggedy I will redo to stretch this until at least August.


----------



## growbaby

APL ninja here, Ok I am fully accepting the fact that I'm out of this challenge. Went swimming today n my mom took a pic that made me say "that's MY hair!?" I think im just not ready to let go bcuz it's so cold n not as loving in the BSL challenge welllll I guess I will have to make due. 
I'm counting down the days till more of u awesome ladies join us in there. N I will be lurking on your progresses 



-ninja out


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^LMAO  @ "ninja out"!!!!! 

Your hair looks GREAT!!!! What are you doing to keep it healthy and protected while swimming??


----------



## livinthevida

TheNDofUO said:


> In the spirit of creepers. I want to guys to know I'm still here. But exams are killing me and my hair. Next week I'll be back.


TheNDofUO Good Luck on those exams!  You'll do great


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^LMAO  @ "ninja out"!!!!!
> 
> Your hair looks GREAT!!!! What are you doing to keep it healthy and protected while swimming??


 
Thank you. I drown it and i mean DROWN it in conditioner like an hr before i swim let it dry ( like harden a little ) then add oil on the ends. when I get to the pool I dampen it with the outside shower head thingy then pull out my spray bottle with water and conditioner and spray until my heart is content lol. After swimming i rinse under the outside shower ASAP then go home and either cowash thoroughly or shampoo, then DC. My hair always feels great after and i feel comfortable that i got the cholorine out and minimized how much got in my strands to begin with.


----------



## livinthevida

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Not sure where I am in this journey but here it is.  Blowdried on medium heat in the first pic. No products and damp hair in the second. I'll probably be straightening in August to see where I really am.
> 
> Made the mistake of using a hardcore protein when I needed something lighter. My hair feels very strong but it's knotting up on itself... which lead to me blowdrying on medium heat and rocking two braids.  Old school.
> 
> PCOS has thinned my edges out but I understand that it goes with the territory. It's not too bad... but I'm not uber happy about it.


Congratulations @Iluvsmuhgrass! You look APL in the left side photo! Is all your hair at APL or are aiming to grow it all out over time?


----------



## livinthevida

growbaby said:


> APL ninja here, Ok I am fully accepting the fact that I'm out of this challenge. Went swimming today n my mom took a pic that made me say "that's MY hair!?" I think im just not ready to let go bcuz it's so cold n not as loving in the BSL challenge welllll I guess I will have to make due.
> I'm counting down the days till more of u awesome ladies join us in there. N I will be lurking on your progresses
> 
> View attachment 154733
> 
> -ninja out


Great hair growbaby! OMG that pool looks really cool  and inviting! I think you just might be BSL here and on your way to MBL!


----------



## bajandoc86

growbaby your hair looks awesome!!


----------



## growbaby

livinthevida said:


> Great hair @growbaby! OMG that pool looks really cool  and inviting! I think you just might be BSL here and on your way to MBL!


 
Thank you so much! but not quite, although im getting mighty close  i am shocked at the legth tho, i made her retake it twice to BE POSITIVE my head wasn't tilted back. she accused me of having OCD LOL.


----------



## Mjon912

Thank you Meritamen...claud-uk how much biotin do you take? I take it to but I'm taking 1000mcg, I was taking a way higher dose before but had the 'biotin bloat' (so unattractive when you fart in your sleep and wake yourself up ) so I had to cut back...Blairx0 I have those dreams toSometimes I'll see a woman in public with long beautiful hair and i have a quick daydream of her hair on my head I'm so ready to be WL?..pookaloo83 do you pin it on your head, my almost came off a couple time today...TruMe I used to never trim, maybe once a year, and I went from very damaged SL to BSL in 2.5years...but looking back at my pics I can deinately see where I should have been trimming...I still got good growth and after I reached APL I never PS'ed or took vits or used growth aids but Im positive I could of gotten to BSL much faster...pelohello I count APL at the crease and a good majority of my hair needs to be there without pullin or anything, just fallin there by itself...Angela4769 aww wash that hair girl...mabe do a roller set for a less damaging style to get it straight again


----------



## Kb3auty

livinthevida I love your curls, so alive, bouncy and beautiful!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

livinthevida said:


> Congratulations @Iluvsmuhgrass! You look APL in the left side photo! Is all your hair at APL or are aiming to grow it all out over time?



Growing it all out over time. I have layers. I plan on keeping them.


----------



## Lurkee

growbaby said:
			
		

> APL ninja here, Ok I am fully accepting the fact that I'm out of this challenge. Went swimming today n my mom took a pic that made me say "that's MY hair!?" I think im just not ready to let go bcuz it's so cold n not as loving in the BSL challenge welllll I guess I will have to make due.
> I'm counting down the days till more of u awesome ladies join us in there. N I will be lurking on your progresses
> 
> -ninja out



growbaby  
We are coming!!!


----------



## lamaria211

growbaby said:
			
		

> APL ninja here, Ok I am fully accepting the fact that I'm out of this challenge. Went swimming today n my mom took a pic that made me say "that's MY hair!?" I think im just not ready to let go bcuz it's so cold n not as loving in the BSL challenge welllll I guess I will have to make due.
> I'm counting down the days till more of u awesome ladies join us in there. N I will be lurking on your progresses
> 
> -ninja out



Oooohhh aaaahhhhhh


----------



## claud-uk

Mjon912 said:


> ...claud-uk how much biotin do you take? I take it to but I'm taking 1000mcg, I was taking a way higher dose before but had the 'biotin bloat' (so unattractive when you fart in your sleep and wake yourself up ) so I had to cut back...



You're so funny, I just woke up DH upstairs with my hystrical grunts 

I take 20,000mg per day (yes, 20,000!)  I've only been on 20,000 for 6 days (I am trying the "double up" method for the next 3 months) and so far have no probs.  Before that I was on 10,000mg per day from April to June.  DD says I'm looking "really young" (she's 16, said it like it's illegal or sth!)





livinthevida said:


> Great hair growbaby! I think you just might be BSL here and on your way to MBL!



^^^ 




*growbaby* - OMG, that's *AWESOME progress*! Looks like you're absolutely doing everything right, what about your regular regi? (for those of us who don't swim!) 



*Iluvsmuhgrass* - Wow, I love how your hair is so thick all the way to the ends! Really nice! 





Lurkee said:


> growbaby
> We are coming!!!


  Wait for me 



*YAY, I just worked out how to do multiquote - can't stop me now! *


----------



## lamaria211

claud-uk how is your diet?


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm pretty bummed that I've only been able to wear my braids up in a ponytail or down. No bun for me. I gotta figure out other ways to wear these things.


----------



## Guinan

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Not sure where I am in this journey but here it is.  Blowdried on medium heat in the first pic. No products and damp hair in the second. I'll probably be straightening in August to see where I really am.
> 
> Made the mistake of using a hardcore protein when I needed something lighter. My hair feels very strong but it's knotting up on itself... which lead to me blowdrying on medium heat and rocking two braids.  Old school.
> 
> PCOS has thinned my edges out but I understand that it goes with the territory. It's not too bad... but I'm not uber happy about it.


 

Your hair looks great, all those waves are making me sea sick . 
Now correct me if I'm wrong, I would consider you APL. Do you claim APL?


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Hi ladies!! haven't been in this thread in forever. Just moved to another state. So busy getting my life together lhcf had to take a backseat. So I'm going to go on and claim apl. Will post pics later today when in done with my hair.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I think I may have made APL! Can I claim it ladies?


----------



## afroette

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I think I may have made APL! Can I claim it ladies?



YES! congratulations


----------



## lamaria211

LilMissSunshine5 said:
			
		

> I think I may have made APL! Can I claim it ladies?



Claim it girl your there!


----------



## claud-uk

lamaria211 said:


> claud-uk how is your diet?



 Hi lamaria211

It's going great, thank you - I'm down to half a teaspoon brown sugar a day, still not smoking, taking 20,000mg Biotin (a lot I know but no side effects (urgh, who farted?!)) and 3,000mg MSM daily, plus 25mg Vitamin B3 which helps with blood circulation, 2,000mg Omega 3 and 2,000mg Cod Liver Oil.  I've also doubled my protein intake so that I'm on a minimum of about 75g pure protein daily.

My daily menu is Alpen for brekkie, then a protein shake, then a banana, then either half a protein shake OR tuna/egg mixed, then dinner, then Weetabix in bed   No extras, no sweets/biscuits/chocolate and only water to drink.

I eat this 7 days a week - the only thing that changes is what meat I have with my brown rice for dinner!  I'm wondering if I can keep this up for 90 days... but I will because then I can present you all a fair test of diet on hair growth - remember I took NO vits/supplements and nearly zero protein during Feb - April and got 3/4" a month, then I SHOCKED my body with all the good stuff and got 1.5" a month from April to June.  

So what happens when you double up?  I'm squeaking like a guinea pig in excitement but if there's no extra growth on top of the 1.5"/month it's sort of okay because it means that just taking a few vits daily and consistently keeping your daily diet in check should ensure the hair comes out your head - what happens on the other end is down to us individually!

I'm sorry for rambling on - I bet you wish you never asked now!


----------



## claud-uk

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I think I may have made APL! Can I claim it ladies?




With room to spare, too! Congrats!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

YAY! I am doing a happy dance  I get nervous about these things, but I am aiming for full APL by December, so I'll still be lurking around here...I work such long days, so I can't even keep up with this thread  Thanking is the best I can do because by the time I read and want to comment on something, it is pretty much irrelevant


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Thank you claud-uk and pelohello  



pelohello said:


> Now correct me if I'm wrong, I would consider you APL. Do you claim APL?




No, I don't claim it... I feel I'm still at shoulder length honestly.  I'm still trying to get over the hump of "full APL" I guess.  The shortest part of my hair is my bangs... they reach between my bottom lip and chin right now.  

I'm not using any growth aides... but I want to lol.


----------



## Lurkee

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I think I may have made APL! Can I claim it ladies?



LilMissSunshine5 Permission to claim granted! 

I know that ^ was lame, so?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

It wasn't lame...I smiled  Granted, I am a pretty easy audience...


----------



## growbaby

claud-uk said:


> *@growbaby* - OMG, that's *AWESOME progress*! Looks like you're absolutely doing everything right, what about your regular regi? (for those of us who don't swim!)


THANK YOU! i appreciate it. My regular regi is nothing out of the norm

poo 1x a week (trying to cut back on that tho)
DC 1-2 times a week
Cowash 1-2 times a week (scalp massage time)
M&S 1-2 times a day
protein treatment 1-2 times a month
clarify once a month
HOT once a month (trying to increase those)
apply Sulphur 2-3 times a week
NEVER miss my vitamins 
bun 95% of the time
direct heat only once a month


----------



## claud-uk

^^^ now here's a girl who's taking her **** seriously!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Another graduate??!!! SOUND THE ALARM!!!!!




:woohoo::waytogo:


----------



## Evolving78

i gave myself a touchup yesterday and blow dried/flat iron.  i decided not to wait until next month because i wanted to look nice for my little getaway.  this pic is from this morning.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Hey ladies! I'm back from COLS (jrotc bootcamp) I've neglected my hair all week I haven't been about to M&S since Sunday ... But now after I come back from the pool  I'll co wash DC until tomorrow and figure it out then 

I missed you all sooo much !!


----------



## Evolving78

oh i made APL!  yay!  i need to update my siggy!


----------



## Guinan

@shortdub i am sooo jealous! How long did it take u? & congrats!!


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> @shortdub i am sooo jealous! How long did it take u? & congrats!!



i cut all of my hair off completely in 2010.  i had a bald fade.
i was natural until Sept 2011.  i went back to relaxers.  my hair grew pretty well during my natural phase, but i just decided spur of the moment to go back to the creamy crack! 

well to be honest i made APL a few months early, but i had to cut off two inches due to a huge setback.(protein overload)  since January i had cut 3 inches off.  now i got my hair back on track.  i stopped using products loaded with protein, and started using liquid leave-ins and moisturizers.  i cut out using cream moisturizers and heavy oils.  i roller set and don't use much heat.  i bun mostly and i moisturize and seal daily. 

my mother told me a few days ago that i do too much to my hair and that i should just cut it off!  yeah ok!  i called her a hater!   i have my hair in a bun today.  i saw her earlier and she said you did all of that to your hair and now you have it up!  what was all of that for?  i called her a hater again.  my mother stays in the beauty shop, so i take what she says with a grain of salt!  plus i am like the beauty supply store to her!


----------



## chelleypie810

shortdub78 congrats!!! Im only about an inch away!!! My mom says I do too much too but it's all in the name of longer hair!!! Ive been using mn, taking my hair pills, and gheing!!! I hope I get to apl by aug or sept. I'm so closeeeee!!!


----------



## Evolving78

chelleypie810 said:


> shortdub78 congrats!!! Im only about an inch away!!! My mom says I do too much too but it's all in the name of longer hair!!! Ive been using mn, taking my hair pills, and gheing!!! I hope I get to apl by aug or sept. I'm so closeeeee!!!



thank you!  i need to be more consistent with the MN to see if i can get some good growth like some of the ladies that use it!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Thanks NikkiQ! The positivity & information in this thread has been a lifesaver, so thanks to you & faithVA for keeping it so lively and warm in here


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> oh i made APL!  yay!  i need to update my siggy!



shortdub78 congratulations darling. You have a beautiful set of hair. I roller set and bun too and my bf always asks what's the point if it is going to be in a ponytail. I am going to call him a hater next time he says that too 

I wish my hair was as thick/dense and yours. I have a little hair envy


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee said:


> shortdub78 congratulations darling. You have a beautiful set of hair. I roller set and bun too and my bf always asks what's the point if it is going to be in a ponytail. I am going to call him a hater next time he says that too
> 
> I wish my hair was as thick/dense and yours. I have a little hair envy



aww thank you! your hair is fab too! and i'm not just saying that!


----------



## Blairx0

Just checking in during what may be a long hair day. I just did a baking soda treatment to open up my tight cuticles. now I am sitting with a protein treatment on for the next hour and then I'm gonna do the mositure dc for a few hours followed by acv and maybe flat iron. So far the baking soda was fine my hair did feel softer, I will see if I get better results with mositure retention before making any claims.


----------



## LadyRaider

Congrats, ladies! Y'all are growing great!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I am SO proud of everyone in here!! I'm like a proud mama...and I don't have any kids of my own  

I sure hope I can start the BSL challenge for next year and see most you ladies in there. I think the APL ninjas will be BSL long before then 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Got the sample sizes of Joico K-Pak shampoo and conditioner. Followed that up with a Suave conditioner I'm trying to use up. (Hypothetically speaking, if you use enough conditioner - say, 1/4th of a Family Size bottle - you can darn near create a new curl pattern for yourself. I'm a Type Jheri curl right now ) After I rinse, I'm going to do my trim.


----------



## Evolving78

diadall said:


> Went to the salon for a cut. I was prepared to gave a quite a bit off.
> 
> Well, he said, "you only need a few snips. You have thick ends that get tangled and I bet people mistake that for needing a heavy trim or cut."
> 
> THEN, OMG!!!	This white man gave me a honey and avacado treatment, blow dried me on cool and warm, heat protectant and flat ironed me.
> 
> I am in awe. Photos to come.



see i was just talking about this in another thread.  Treatments!  black salons that i have been to, don't offer these types of treatments.  do they know folks will pay money for this?!?


----------



## LadyRaider

Don't worry about me. I'll be here to turn the lights off for all y'all girls who are moving on! 



NikkiQ said:


> I am SO proud of everyone in here!! I'm like a proud mama...and I don't have any kids of my own
> 
> I sure hope I can start the BSL challenge for next year and see most you ladies in there. I think the APL ninjas will be BSL long before then
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

congrats to LilMissSunshine5 growbaby(BSL is coming for you) Iluvsmuhgrass LuvlyRain3 !


----------



## NikkiQ

Its coming for you too shortdub78

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

LadyRaider said:


> Don't worry about me. I'll be here to turn the lights off for all y'all girls who are moving on!



Lmao, stop that. I'm a slow grower. We can cross the finish line together.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Here's my pic!! I think I can make bsb by dec. can't wait for the fall so I can straighten


----------



## NikkiQ

LuvlyRain3 said:
			
		

> Here's my pic!! I think I can make bsb by dec. can't wait for the fall so I can straighten.



Heck you're almost BSB now!!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## LuvlyRain3

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Heck you're almost BSB now!!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Girl don't get me hype!


----------



## The Princess

Prepoo with nexxus humctress. Wash with Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo and conditioned with Infusion 23, now im airdrying.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Girl don't get me hype!



She ain't lying though.


----------



## livinthevida

Kb3auty said:


> livinthevida I love your curls, so alive, bouncy and beautiful!


Awwwwwwwww THANK YOU Kb3auty! the ladies in here are so supportive they will never let me stop talking about my Organic Coconut Oil  I talk about OCO ALL THE TIME and they are just great about it  

I definitely credit my HHJ to all the ladies here. I am really happy this is the very 1st thread I leaped into after joining LHCF and continues to be the only one  that is until....I graduate! LOL!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> She ain't lying though.



Hmmmm...Well maybe I'll move my goal month up.


----------



## livinthevida

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Hi ladies!! haven't been in this thread in forever. Just moved to another state. So busy getting my life together lhcf had to take a backseat. So I'm going to go on and claim apl. Will post pics later today when in done with my hair.





LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I think I may have made APL! Can I claim it ladies?



Congratulations on reaching APL!!! LuvlyRain3 & LilMissSunshine5!!!

LilMissSunshine5 you're also at BSL looking at your picture here the strand is right at your bra strap waaaaaaay past APL CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## livinthevida

shortdub78 said:


> i gave myself a touchup yesterday and blow dried/flat iron.  i decided not to wait until next month because i wanted to look nice for my little getaway.  this pic is from this morning.


Congratulations shortdub78!!!! Your hair looks very healthy!


----------



## livinthevida

Blairx0 said:


> Just checking in during what may be a long hair day. I just did a baking soda treatment to open up my tight cuticles. now I am sitting with a protein treatment on for the next hour and then I'm gonna do the mositure dc for a few hours followed by acv and maybe flat iron. So far the baking soda was fine my hair did feel softer, I will see if I get better results with mositure retention before making any claims.


Blairx0 how did you create the baking soda treatment? were there any other ingredients added to the mix? I've known baking soda to be a GREAT cleaning agent


----------



## NikkiQ

All the APL graduates that have moved onto the BSL challenge...you gotta bring out support system to that challenge. I think the BSL ladies need all the cheering, advice and support that we give each other in here. Show em how our family does it in here.

APL and beyond do we part!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I am SO proud of everyone in here!! I'm like a proud mama...and I don't have any kids of my own
> 
> I sure hope I can _*start the BSL challenge for next year *_and see most you ladies in there. I think the APL ninjas will be BSL long before then
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ is it the one for 2013?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Yes ma'am it is 

That is if no one beats it to me first lol


----------



## livinthevida

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Here's my pic!! I think I can make bsb by dec. can't wait for the fall so I can straighten


Congratulations LuvlyRain3!!!! Another APL Graduate!!!! Yes! You will be BSB by December your picture here has you very close


----------



## Evolving78

livinthevida
thanks hunny bunny! 

i just love you ladies in here!  so much support!


----------



## Blairx0

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Blairx0 how did you create the baking soda treatment? were there any other ingredients added to the mix? I've known baking soda to be a GREAT cleaning agent



I have heard it is great for cleaning, but I have low porosity hair and wanted to aid my deep conditoner's absorbtion, so before apply my dc I sparyed baking soda and water in ny hair. Let sit for about 20 or so min and then rinsed. I am hoping my hair takes in the product now and then I will close the cuticle with an acv rinse and hope for soft, strong hair.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Thanks ladies!!!! Congrats to all the other grads as well!!


----------



## polished07

Hey ladies is it too late to join the thread? Im currently 3 months out of my BC and currently 17 months post relaxer I'm praying to reach APL by my 2 yr nappiversary in Jan  I'm currently PSing my way through with upart wigs and not using heat on my leave outs using kinky curly weave and closures with my brazilian wavy hair I moisturize and cowash often but I wash 2 times a month and chellate w a clarifier or ACV 1 time a month I never use proteins and coconut oil, evoo vitamin E are my staple oils I keep it simple and my hair is 8 inches on to and 7 stretched in the back  I need 10 inches to get to APL on me I believe heres a couple pics of my bc, ps styles and current hair ! Oh I take vits and msm powder with juice for health mainly though!


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome aboard polished07


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 said:


> congrats to LilMissSunshine5 growbaby(BSL is coming for you) Iluvsmuhgrass LuvlyRain3 !





NikkiQ said:


> Its coming for you too shortdub78
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


   You made it, and what lovely APL's you all are!


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard polished07



Thanks I started thinking maybe I should have joined the SL or CL challenges first but I fig I should aim high!


----------



## LuvlyRain3

polished07 I am loving your hair right now


----------



## The Princess

LuvlyRain3 said:
			
		

> Here's my pic!! I think I can make bsb by dec. can't wait for the fall so I can straighten



Your hair is very luscious.


----------



## polished07

LuvlyRain3 said:
			
		

> polished07 I am loving your hair right now



Awe thanks!


----------



## polished07

Ok this class has a high pass rate! I'm about to scour this thread y'all graduating folks left and right! I needed this type of energy in a challenge when I was relaxed y'all are awesome *thumbs up*!!!!


----------



## lamaria211

polished07 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies is it too late to join the thread? Im currently 3 months out of my BC and currently 17 months post relaxer I'm praying to reach APL by my 2 yr nappiversary in Jan  I'm currently PSing my way through with upart wigs and not using heat on my leave outs using kinky curly weave and closures with my brazilian wavy hair I moisturize and cowash often but I wash 2 times a month and chellate w a clarifier or ACV 1 time a month I never use proteins and coconut oil, evoo vitamin E are my staple oils I keep it simple and my hair is 8 inches on to and 7 stretched in the back  I need 10 inches to get to APL on me I believe heres a couple pics of my bc, ps styles and current hair ! Oh I take vits and msm powder with juice for health mainly though!



Welcome
Which pic is most current? Cause you in that beautiful curly fro look alot closer to apl than 10"


----------



## polished07

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Welcome
> Which pic is most current? Cause you in that beautiful curly fro look alot closer to apl than 10"



The last 2 are upart wigs that I PS with the recent one is of me with the measuring tape  I love the kinky curly Fro as a PS style


----------



## afroette

So ladies, I need help!  I am one week post-relaxer.  I prepooed my hair with MT(a few hours in my head/no heat), shampooed, and then DC with AOHSR using heat.  I then put shescentit coco creme leave-in and sealed with coconut oil.  My hair is now puffy in the back and in the middle of the shafts on my left side. I do have some under processed hair, but this puffiness seems excessive.  As these areas dried they felt dry, so I added NTM.  Do I have a moisture/protein imbalance? Did the MT strip the relaxer for my hair? 

I have done this regimen before with no problems.  The only difference is that last week I cowashed 3 times with Trader Joe's Nourish spa. I normally don't cowash.

ETA: a picture. you can see left is puffier.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## lamaria211

polished07 said:
			
		

> The last 2 are upart wigs that I PS with the recent one is of me with the measuring tape  I love the kinky curly Fro as a PS style



It really looks great on you


----------



## xu93texas

Hi ladies,

I'm ready to join. Is it OK if I squeeze my way up in here? I decided that it's time to claim SL and move on up. I've been lurking for a few months and I enjoy reading this thread!



~Current hair length: SL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed
~APL goal month: February 2013 (I hope there'll be a 2013 challenge)
~Current Reggie and styling choices: wigs, faux buns, possibly rollersets after next relaxer.
Regimen: wash/DC weekly; clarify/chelate every other week; Aphogee 2 min every other week: cowash weekly/DC on dry hair; relax 3 times per year (stretch 16-17wks); M&S daily; apply MN mixture every night; vitamins daily; occassional black tea rinses and ACV rinses
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I need to stay on top of my diet and exercise routine
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## lamaria211

xu93texas


----------



## Lurkee

polished07, xu93texas  :welcome3: 




afroette said:


> So ladies, I need help!  I am one week post-relaxer.  I prepooed my hair with MT(a few hours in my head/no heat), shampooed, and then DC with AOHSR using heat.  I then put shescentit coco creme leave-in and sealed with coconut oil.  My hair is now puffy in the back and in the middle of the shafts on my left side. I do have some under processed hair, but this puffiness seems excessive.  As these areas dried they felt dry, so I added NTM.  Do I have a moisture/protein imbalance? *Did the MT strip the relaxer for my hair*?
> 
> I have done this regimen before with no problems.  The only difference is that last week I cowashed 3 times with Trader Joe's Nourish spa. I normally don't cowash.
> ETA: a picture. you can see left is puffier.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!



Hello afroette, I want to say a big NO. The relaxer cannot be stripped from your hair. Now it is possible you are under-processed and the protein is restoring your texture which could have hidden by heat. (not sure if this makes sense). Some naturals after straightening use protein to "reset" their curls so I think that is what is happening to you. I have experienced mid shaft puffiness but it was from under-processed hair travelling down from the root as my hair grew. I love it because it made my hair appear thicker. I am aiming to continue to under-process. 

You should be careful because the downside is that you have multiple demarcation points. 

*Does this make sense? Can anyone else chime in? I am not sure if I explained it well.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey Ladies...I see we have several graduates! Congrats ladies!!! Welcome to the newbies!

Not much changed over here...still keeping my hair cornrowed and under a scarf(away from the desert heat). I've start towing with GHE  again and I think I finally figured out what I was doing wrong. So far so good though!


----------



## septemberbaby

jprayze said:
			
		

> Here's the wig I ordered and here's the look I was going for. Thinking of wearing in Dominican Republic - will my head be too hot?



YES!!!!!!!!!!!! It's hot in DR.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Finally cut my hair. 1 and a half inches. Im right back to SL. :'( it had to be done


----------



## Phaer

'Crying ' I can't see the pictures of bootiful hair! Something is wrong with the android app. I haven't been able to see pictures for a while now. Booooo hoooo!


----------



## jprayze

[USER=21123]septemberbaby[/USER] said:
			
		

> YES!!!!!!!!!!!! It's hot in DR.



Lol I better think of a cooler style...


----------



## NikkiQ

How long are you going to be in DR jprayze?


----------



## Evolving78

TheNDofUO said:


> Finally cut my hair. 1 and a half inches. Im right back to SL. :'( it had to be done



don't worry!  it will grow back full force!  just think about NikkQ!  the stylist cut her hair and she is practically APL now and it was such a short amount of time!  i cut off a few inches as well.  she keep taking care of it and it will pay off.  you will be APL very soon!


----------



## septemberbaby

jprayze said:
			
		

> Lol I better think of a cooler style...



Yes ma'am. I am natural and just wore a puff while I was there. It was too hot for anything else. And there was something about the ocean water that my hair absolutely loved.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> How long are you going to be in DR jprayze?



Labor day weekend Friday thru Monday


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:
			
		

> Labor day weekend Friday thru Monday



What about a cute cornrow or flat twist style with a bun or pony? Keep the hair out of your face and off your neck.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jprayze

This was my style yesterday, playing around with my washngo!



Congrats to all the recent grads: I hope to join you soon!


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> don't worry!  it will grow back full force!  just think about NikkQ!  the stylist cut her hair and she is practically APL now and it was such a short amount of time!  i cut off a few inches as well.  she keep taking care of it and it will pay off.  you will be APL very soon!



She's right! That dumbass stylist cut 3" off and I was back at right past SL from 2" from APL. I wanted to throw in the towel SO bad,but the support in here just made me stay focused and stay on track. That 1.5" will be back in no time!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Congrats to the fellow graduates! 

Welcome to the new challengers! This place is awesome! 

@livinthevida- I still have a way to go until BSL/BSB. My bra rides high in the back because it is no longer the right size for me  I'm now a voluptuously full B cup  So it rides high in the back and I'm too cheap to buy new ones  Don't judge me 

@Lurkee- I agree with your advice to @afroette! You said it all 

@TheNDofUO- Since it needed to be done, your hair will take off because the damaged ends are not sabotaging your retention efforts...you'll get it back in no time 

@longhairdreaming- The hairstyle pics in your inspiration board siggie always have me  I might have to adopt your hair dream board as my own 

Ok, lemme get off here and get to church


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Good morning folks!
Just watching sailor moon while I attempt to finish my hair. Makes me wish I was a kid again. Miss the days when my grandmother would force my older sister to braid my hair.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> What about a cute cornrow or flat twist style with a bun or pony? Keep the hair out of your face and off your neck.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## chelleypie810

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Good morning folks!
> Just watching sailor moon while I attempt to finish my hair. Makes me wish I was a kid again. Miss the days when my grandmother would force my older sister to braid my hair.



LuvlyRain3 I love sailor moon. I just bought a shirt w her on it last week


----------



## claud-uk

*polished07*, hi *xu93texas*, welcome to the best thread on the forum - the ladies will make you feel so welcome you'll be sorry when it's time to move on and up!

*xu93texas* - sounds like you chelate/clarify on a regular basis, anybody else think that's a little too often? Or maybe you should increase your CW/DC to more than 1x per week to compensate? 

*afroette* I'm sorry I can't help but your hair is so purty!

*longhairdreaming* - you should have good retention with what you're currently doing.  I used to GHE a lot but my scalp is so tender it can't take a lot of moisture so now I just wear my scarf but I always place saran on top to stop the moisture evaporating through.  I call it a dry GHE!

And *to the supa-ninjas* that I haven't congratulated yet, *!!! Congratulations on reaching APL !!!*, don' for-gedd about us over dere in big school 

Just did a quick wash, then a Protein tt followed by a DC of Queen Helene Cholesterol, Argan/Sunflower/Coconut/Avocado oils, honey and glycerine.  Under the heating cap for an hour, then rinse and ACV.  Hair feels LUSH and I'm now tucking into my boiled egg and tuna in front of Columbo  !!!

.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

chelleypie810 said:
			
		

> LuvlyRain3 I love sailor moon. I just bought a shirt w her on it last week



Where'd you get it from? I've been looking for one.


----------



## chelleypie810

Hot topic

LuvlyRain3


----------



## TheNDofUO

Alll Sailor Moon fans deserve 'thanks'


----------



## LuvlyRain3

^^^ I can't stop watching!! It's probably why I'm still not done with my hair.


----------



## afroette

thanks all to the responses to me puffy mess.  now i need to figure out how to take care of this mess


----------



## Meritamen

Still not there yet. So close but still not there yet. *_pout_*


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Second day applying MN ... I wonder if I'm doing this right. I have it in a color application bottle and apply it to my parts (like I do my oils). But am I supposed to be applying this like grease? Like dipping two fingers in a jar kind of thing?


----------



## pinkness27

BEAUTYU2U I think it's all up to you/no wrong  technique to apply it. For my edges I apply it like grease, but for the rest of my hair I use MN in a spray.


----------



## The Princess

Had a crazy thought, to stretch for a year. Since im in a new town, why not. Try something new.


----------



## lamaria211

The Princess said:
			
		

> Had a crazy thought, to stretch for a year. Since im in a new town, why not. Try something new.



That sounds like a transition in the making


----------



## xu93texas

claud-uk said:


> *@polished07*, hi *@xu93texas*, welcome to the best thread on the forum - the ladies will make you feel so welcome you'll be sorry when it's time to move on and up!
> 
> *@**xu93texas** - sounds like you chelate/clarify on a regular basis, anybody else think that's a little too often? Or maybe you should increase your CW/DC to more than 1x per week to compensate? *
> 
> *@afroette* I'm sorry I can't help but your hair is so purty!
> 
> *@longhairdreaming* - you should have good retention with what you're currently doing. I used to GHE a lot but my scalp is so tender it can't take a lot of moisture so now I just wear my scarf but I always place saran on top to stop the moisture evaporating through. I call it a dry GHE!
> 
> And *to the supa-ninjas* that I haven't congratulated yet, *!!! Congratulations on reaching APL !!!*, don' for-gedd about us over dere in big school
> 
> Just did a quick wash, then a Protein tt followed by a DC of Queen Helene Cholesterol, Argan/Sunflower/Coconut/Avocado oils, honey and glycerine. Under the heating cap for an hour, then rinse and ACV. Hair feels LUSH and I'm now tucking into my boiled egg and tuna in front of Columbo  !!!
> 
> .


 
I like to use my Joico K-pak clarify shampoo every 2 weeks b/c I apply a lot of products and oils to my scalp and my hair. Hair responds better to growth aids with a clean scalp. Right now I wash/DC on Sundays and DC/cowash on Wednesdays. I don't have time to do my hair anymore than this b/c of my work schedule. So far so good. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## xu93texas

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Second day applying MN ... I wonder if I'm doing this right. I have it in a color application bottle and apply it to my parts (like I do my oils). But am I supposed to be applying this like grease? Like dipping two fingers in a jar kind of thing?


 
BEAUTYU2U,
I apply my MN mixture like grease. I mixed a tube of MN with a half jar of Peppermint Pomade. I added jbco and ayurvedic oils and I apply every night like grease. I tried mixing MN with oils in a color applicator bottle and I didn't like the consistency at all. I like dipping two fingers in a jar too. 

For my next batch of MN, I'm going to mix a sample size of Exotic Amazon Herbal pomade(Shescentit) with a tube of MN and a few drops of peppermint and rosemary oils.


----------



## afroette

started MN tonight. my head and face tingle


----------



## gvin89

Hey y'all! Finally coming down off a fantastic birthday weekend. My hubby made it very special. Here's my hair...it was presented a little better Friday & Saturday...even had hubby do a lil pull test. Twist were done on wet hair and no heat.


----------



## The Princess

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> Second day applying MN ... I wonder if I'm doing this right. I have it in a color application bottle and apply it to my parts (like I do my oils). But am I supposed to be applying this like grease? Like dipping two fingers in a jar kind of thing?



You doing it right. I read posts where some do it similar to your idea, in a application bottle.


----------



## NikkiQ

There's no wrong or right way to apply MN. As long as you do it to your liking, then no one can tell you otherwise.


----------



## afroette

NikkiQ, how does one measure CBL? the front touches the collarbone or the back touches it?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^afroette I normally base it off of the front touching CBL. Kinda hard to claim CBL from pulling hair in the back.


----------



## Blairx0

Consider this my June check in. I am Inching closer. I think by September I will be there!


----------



## Fyne

Lurkee said:


> From my last touch up.  The hair reveal at the end of a stretch makes it so worth it.  I don't really stretch though, every 3 months. Trying to get to every 4 months for 2013, if the world does not end.


@Lurkee
Its wonderful progress! Maybe try adding a week or two more every stretch? This is what I did and your right the progress you get at the end of a stretch is great! x

@Mjon912 pookaloo83

Thank you ladies for the birthday wishes x

I'm seriously on the fence about transitioning...I think after the touch up in August I'll do a seriously long stretch and see how it goes


----------



## Lurkee

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Consider this my June check in. I am Inching closer. I think by September I will be there!



Congrats! You seem to be there. You are on your way to full APL.


----------



## Seamonster

Blairx0


----------



## claud-uk

well done Blairx0


----------



## mami2010

Hello ladies, I have not been here in awhile but I am still maintaining. Saturday I DC on dry hair with ORS Pak then roller set.  My hair has so much more thickness and body compared to just 1 year ago.  I am looking forward for the upcoming updates.


----------



## lamaria211

Congrats Blairx0


----------



## Evolving78

Congrats! Blairx0 you are there, you looking for full APL?  

it seems like this summer is really working out for us!  everyone is getting on the right track.  a lot of us had some major setbacks or experiencing them right now, but with all of this support, we are still able to make out goals!  i think this is the most successful APL thread!  i believe by December everybody in this thread will make their goal or will be dang near close to it!


----------



## Blairx0

I want to make it to full apl trim my ends and then get on the road to BSl. I plan on sticking around with you ladies until the end of things and continue to enjoy your tips, pics and witty comments. Once it cools down I will be wigging for a few months, but it is too hot at present


----------



## Guinan

gvin89 said:


> Hey y'all! Finally coming down off a fantastic birthday weekend. My hubby made it very special. Here's my hair...it was presented a little better Friday & Saturday...even had hubby do a lil pull test. Twist were done on wet hair and no heat.


 

I luv your twists!! Did you do that yourself or go to the salon?


----------



## xNichex

This is my first challenge! (I am actually excited lol)

~Current hair length
SL

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~APL goal month
Dec (probs)

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Protective style (twists)
Wash using Mane n Tail shampoo and conditioner
Grease my hair ever other day using Essentials4Growth

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Incorporate Deep Conditioning, and Steaming my hair into my regimen

~Post a beginning picture
This is the latest pic I have of my hair.

Jan 2012


----------



## Guinan

xNichex said:


> This is my first challenge! (I am actually excited lol)
> 
> ~Current hair length
> SL
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> Natural
> 
> ~APL goal month
> Dec (probs)
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> Protective style (twists)
> Wash using Mane n Tail shampoo and conditioner
> Grease my hair ever other day using Essentials4Growth
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> Incorporate Deep Conditioning, and Steaming my hair into my regimen
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture
> will post later when I get home.


 



WELCOME!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy Monday ladies! Another week to continue our journey to healthy APL hair


----------



## lamaria211

Been oiling my ponytail holders and keeping my minis in a bun
Im on a personal no trim challenge so im not tryna have a reason to trim!
P.S. Since using grease my ssk problem is no longer a problem it could be the grease, the buns or the not touching my hair all day except when im M&S idk but im very pleased


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 I'm so jealous that you can put your minis in a bun!!! I can barely get these things in a ponytail


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> lamaria211 I'm so jealous that you can put your minis in a bun!!! I can barely get these things in a ponytail



Oh its not one of those big pretty juicy buns or nothing just a lil something to help keep the ends in check


----------



## Evolving78

^^^i love the Goody no grip ponytail holders!  they are better than those plastic elastic bands.  they don't snag and don't suck up moisture like the cloth ponytail holder bands.

i M&S my hair this morning and it is in my trusty bun.  i want to use the MN, but i just got a fresh relaxer.  if it makes my new growth come in faster than i would like it to, i wouldn't not be happy with that.  i love growth an all, but i want to enjoy my fresh touch up!


----------



## Lurkee

xNichex, Welcome to this challenge, where the journey never gets dull and people don't want to claim APL for fear of becoming APL ninjas. Don't worry you will see them appearing once in a while.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> ^^^i love the Goody no grip ponytail holders!  they are better than those plastic elastic bands.  they don't snag and don't suck up moisture like the cloth ponytail holder bands.
> 
> i M&S my hair this morning and it is in my trusty bun.  i want to use the MN, but i just got a fresh relaxer.  if it makes my new growth come in faster than i would like it to, i wouldn't not be happy with that.  i love growth an all, but i want to enjoy my fresh touch up!



Thats what I have the goody no grip ones I dont make it tight at all either so theres not much friction


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Question for you ladies! 

 Is it okay to use petroleum//mineral oil based products to the length of your hair? 
Because i tried it for a little while and i loved the smoothness and reduced amount of ssks and split ends


----------



## lamaria211

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Question for you ladies!
> 
> Is it okay to use petroleum//mineral oil based products to the length of your hair?
> Because i tried it for a little while and i loved the smoothness and reduced amount of ssks and split ends



I personally use and love grease keeps my hair soft moist and ssk free


----------



## NitaChantell

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Question for you ladies!
> 
> Is it okay to use petroleum//mineral oil based products to the length of your hair?
> Because i tried it for a little while and i loved the smoothness and reduced amount of ssks and split ends



Heck yes!! If it makes your hair feel soft and reduces SSKs, why not? As long as it's not on your scalp, causing buildup and itchies!


----------



## Fyne

@shortdub - wowee looks like you had a growth spurt! 

ManiiSweetheart lamaria211 - I used to grease until I heard petroleum was 'bad', but intresting note about the ssk's...may have to experiment with the sulphur8 collecting dust lol


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Fyne said:


> @shortdub - wowee looks like you had a growth spurt!
> 
> ManiiSweetheart lamaria211 - I used to grease until I heard petroleum was 'bad', but intresting note about the ssk's...may have to experiment with the sulphur8 collecting dust lol





NitaChantell said:


> Heck yes!! If it makes your hair feel soft and reduces SSKs, why not? As long as it's not on your scalp, causing buildup and itchies!





lamaria211 said:


> I personally use and love grease keeps my hair soft moist and ssk free



Thanks ladies, do you all recommend anything?


----------



## Fyne

ManiiSweetheart I used to love all of the blue magic brand and the jar lasts for ages!


----------



## lamaria211

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies, do you all recommend anything?



I like B&B super gro and Softee Indian Hemp ( in this one theres only petroleum no mineral oil) they both smell delish and have great ingredients hth


----------



## jprayze

Please excuse the length of this post...my account expired today so I had a lot to say before I renewed lol

Just wanted to give you an update on the bald spot that I found 2 weeks ago today.  Well, it seems to be filling in already.  I went to the dr today and it wasnt as bad as it was before.  I have been applying an mix of MN, JBCO, and peppermint oil or just MN directly 2x a day, most days. The dr said there is nothing wrong with my scalp or hair medically and I need to lay off of 'stressful styling.' Also noted that both sides are thin, although right side is thinner.  She didn't think the sun in was a problem but Im now using honey as a natural hair lightener.  That makes me happy.  

I would like to also add that I think I started having thinning problems when my regular stylist left the Dominican salon; I had been going to her over a year and she knew exactly how much heat/tension I needed for my hair type.  And not having a regular stylist, I was going to different ones and I was always taking a chance doing that.

Anyway, she says just wait for it to grow back, doesn't think any permanent damage has been done.  If I don't see good progress in 3-4 months, go back.  livinthevida I will be purchasing some OCO to add to my regimen.

I will post some pics later.  Also, I got my LF order today, so maybe I'll try that this week...


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^That's great news jprayze! Glad to hear that this is something you can totally bounce back from.


----------



## Danewshe

Straightened my hair yesterday and it is much longer and thicker than I thought it was. I think my longest layers are about 3-4 inches from APL. I think December is pushing it a little bit to reach APL but I might make it by my 2 year post bc anniversary.

No pics yet though, sorry ladies.


----------



## Mjon912

Well ladies I've been gone for a few days,my DD has strep throat AGAIN and Hand foot and mouth =/... I can't win, and I'm sure she picking it up from daycare...so frustrating....anyway, I took my braids out, they were loose and starting to look ragged...im fine with it since I'll be washing soon

shortdub78  congrats on APL...honestly youll be bsl soon!!
shesheshe22 can't wait to see your pics, don't forget our length check is June 30, if you wait a ill while longer you might be even more surprised  
jprayze definitely good news... Could your dr ever figure out what caused it in the first place?


----------



## afroette

jprayze, they'll grow back soon enough! I had two shiny bald spots almost 2 years ago. The hair filled in after a few months. I did however get injections to those spots by the dermatologist.  Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD

jprayze ~ I am so happy to hear that the doctor cleared your scalp of having any chronic issue!! I jumped on here just to hear the good news ... I am happy that it worked out hun!! <3


----------



## jprayze

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Well ladies I've been gone for a few days,my DD has strep throat AGAIN and Hand foot and mouth =/... I can't win, and I'm sure she picking it up from daycare...so frustrating....anyway, I took my braids out, they were loose and starting to look ragged...im fine with it since I'll be washing soon
> 
> shortdub78  congrats on APL...honestly youll be bsl soon!!
> shesheshe22 can't wait to see your pics, don't forget our length check is June 30, if you wait a ill while longer you might be even more surprised
> jprayze definitely good news... Could your dr ever figure out what caused it in the first place?



Thanks!  She said probably too much tension at the salon. Just pulled my hair out with the round brush.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think it's time to order some more MN. My mix is getting kinda low so I need to make a new batch soon and,like everything else, I have to order it since they don't have it here. Boo! Now do I want the one tube or bulk order 6?


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I think it's time to order some more MN. My mix is getting kinda low so I need to make a new batch soon and,like everything else, I have to order it since they don't have it here. Boo! Now do I want the one tube or bulk order 6?



Get the 6 pack!!!


----------



## jprayze

[USER=331121]NaturalfienD[/USER] said:
			
		

> jprayze ~ I am so happy to hear that the doctor cleared your scalp of having any chronic issue!! I jumped on here just to hear the good news ... I am happy that it worked out hun!! <3



Thanks so much for your support!


----------



## jprayze

Time to flood the thread with pics!


Left 2 weeks ago, right today, gotta long way to go


Pull test on my air dryed hair



I also need help with identifying my hair type so i will post some more pics in a few.


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> Get the 6 pack!!!


 
I knew you would say that


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> Time to flood the thread with pics!
> 
> 
> Left 2 weeks ago, right today, gotta long way to go
> View attachment 155213
> 
> Pull test on my air dryed hair
> 
> View attachment 155215
> 
> I also need help with identifying my hair type so i will post some more pics in a few.


 

Ummm....you're APL woman!!


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I knew you would say that



Another vote for the 6pk


----------



## NikkiQ

Oh Lord lamaria211 you too???


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:
			
		

> Time to flood the thread with pics!
> 
> Left 2 weeks ago, right today, gotta long way to go
> 
> Pull test on my air dryed hair
> 
> I also need help with identifying my hair type so i will post some more pics in a few.



Congrats girl and welcome to the other side


----------



## jprayze

Ok what hair type am I? If you see any super straight ends, that's probably leftover relaxed ends.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^You look 3b/3c with 4a along your hairline in the front. Just a guess though. I'm no hair type expert.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=252932]NikkiQ[/USER] said:
			
		

> ^^You look 3b/3c with 4a along your hairline in the front. Just a guess though. I'm no hair type expert.



I have no clue so whatever u say!


----------



## afroette

where do you find the six pack MN??


----------



## jprayze

http://www.amazon.com/Miconazole-Ni...1340073121&sr=8-1&keywords=miconazole+nitrate

Shipping is $1.99 if you buy 1 or the 6 pack.


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze
congrats lady!


----------



## jprayze

I'm playing around with this Model Model Viva and looking at youtube vids of ppl wearing it.  It looks good on everyone else but looks like too much hair on me.  It overwhelms my face...It was less than $30 and synthetic so I may be doing some cutting.


----------



## NaturalfienD

jprayze said:
			
		

> Ok what hair type am I? If you see any super straight ends, that's probably leftover relaxed ends.



My vote is 3a/3b … loving the curls girlfriend O


----------



## NaturalfienD

So after this length check, I'm getting that MN in my life … trying to see what that be like


----------



## jprayze

NaturalfienD said:


> My vote is 3a/3b … loving the curls girlfriend O


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## BBritdenise

jprayze said:
			
		

> Ok what hair type am I? If you see any super straight ends, that's probably leftover relaxed ends.



Wow your curls are a lot like mine...id say its mostly 3b with a little bit of 3a here and there and 3c on the edges


----------



## Danewshe

Please excuse the back-fat, I'm trying y'all .
















Ps- My hair hasn't been this long since I was 14!!! It's such a funny sensation to feel my own hair on my back.

APL, I'm coming for you!!!


----------



## claud-uk

^^^ beautiful thick hair shesheshe - hey, where in London are you? I'm from Croydon!

Well done jprayze, I can't turn for all the APL grads round here


----------



## NikkiQ

Keep it comin ladies!! You guys are lookin good up in here


----------



## jprayze

Thanks everyone for your congrats...u already know I'm not leaving!!!  Here's my new PS (I hope):

This is when I started playing with it



End result...celies underneath


----------



## afroette

sheshesheshe21, love your hair and its thickness!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> Thanks everyone for your congrats...u already know I'm not leaving!!! Here's my new PS (I hope):
> 
> This is when I started playing with it
> 
> View attachment 155287
> 
> End result...celies underneath
> 
> View attachment 155289
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155293


 

LUV it!! LUV the style & the color


----------



## gvin89

pelohello said:


> I luv your twists!! Did you do that yourself or go to the salon?



pelohello, I got these done at the salon.  I haven't mastered flat twisting my own hair yet....work in progress!


----------



## lamaria211

shesheshe22 said:
			
		

> Please excuse the back-fat, I'm trying y'all .
> 
> Ps- My hair hasn't been this long since I was 14!!! It's such a funny sensation to feel my own hair on my back.
> 
> APL, I'm coming for you!!!



Beautiful


----------



## KiWiStyle

All you newly APL ladies...CONGRATULATIONS!!!   I'm almost there but it seems light years away, maybe in December. Like most ladies here, I won't claim it until I'm full APL.


----------



## Guinan

I decided to prolong my check in to 7/15/12. Whenever I get a relaxer/color rinse, I really don't like to apply direct heat so it. So I will get a roller set and then in 2 weeks I'll flat iron.


----------



## NikkiQ

I want to dye my hair again SO bad!!!! Ughhhhhh

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Blairx0

Anyone have any wet bunning tips and tricks/advice for apl hair? Thinking I will wet bun the summer away and then hide my hair


----------



## afroette

NikkiQ said:


> I want to dye my hair again SO bad!!!! Ughhhhhh
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
NikkiQ, me too!!! but jet black


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> I want to dye my hair again SO bad!!!! Ughhhhhh
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
Red again?


----------



## Evolving78

afroette said:


> NikkiQ, me too!!! but jet black



do it!  i love jet black hair!


----------



## lamaria211

Go for blue black it looks great in the sun. Its all I wore thru highschool


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> Go for blue black it looks great in the sun. Its all I wore thru highschool



blue black is the truth!


----------



## pookaloo83

I've always wanted to do blue black. I have to one day.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

This was my hair June 2011 when I joined LHCF.    Looking at my March 2012 siggy, there's not much difference.

It didn't have to take me a year to get from SL to APL, but I was clueless about how to care for my hair.  All I was doing was getting blowouts and not really doing anything to my hair in between.

Thanks so much ladies for your support.  I've learned so much right here in this thread, so it won't take me 1 yr to get from APL to BSL.  I guess I'll go post in the BSL Challenge now...


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:
			
		

> This was my hair June 2011 when I joined LHCF.    Looking at my March 2012 siggy, there's not much difference.
> 
> It didn't have to take me a year to get from SL to APL, but I was clueless about how to care for my hair.  All I was doing was getting blowouts and not really doing anything to my hair in between.
> 
> Thanks so much ladies for your support.  I've learned so much right here in this thread, so it won't take me 1 yr to get from APL to BSL.  I guess I'll go post in the BSL Challenge now...



There is much difference! Your hair is longer and healthier see you in the bsl challenge


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

NikkiQ said:


> I want to dye my hair again SO bad!!!! Ughhhhhh
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom





afroette said:


> NikkiQ, me too!!! but jet black




I want to dye my hair Jet Black again too! my roots are showing


----------



## Danewshe

claud-uk said:


> ^^^ beautiful thick hair shesheshe - hey, where in London are you? I'm from Croydon!
> 
> Well done @jprayze, I can't turn for all the APL grads round here



Thanks love. I'm in Hackney.


----------



## Danewshe

afroette said:


> @sheshesheshe21, love your hair and its thickness!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





lamaria211 said:


> Beautiful



Thank you!!


----------



## kittenz

I've been missing sooo long but I'll be present for my check-in.  Congrats to everyone who's made it!  

I've been on auto-pilot so I'm not sure how much I've grown since the last check-in.  We shall see!


----------



## xNichex

Lurkee said:


> @xNichex, Welcome to this challenge, where the journey never gets dull and people don't want to claim APL for fear of becoming APL ninjas. Don't worry you will see them appearing once in a while.


 
Thanks! I hope I reach it 

shesheshe22 Hackney is like a bus ride from me, I live in Walthamstow


----------



## Guinan

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I want to dye my hair Jet Black again too! my roots are showing


 
Girrrll my roots are showing too (the gray ones). I get a blue black rinse after every texturizer.


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> Girrrll my roots are showing too (the gray ones). I get a blue black rinse after every texturizer.


 
I used to do jet black a lot, but never blue black.  I would like to try it when I get off of this light color kick.


----------



## Mjon912

Omg I just got my LCL dryer!!! I'm so excited...I can't wait for my daughter to go to sleep so I can check this thing out!!!! I'm currently pre pooing with some oils, honey and a hair mask, was going to wash, deep conditiong and air dry but I'm definitely going to roller set now! I'll update y'all on how it works
shesheshe22 your hairs so thick and pretty, and your close to APL, you'll be there in no time!


----------



## afroette

@pookaloo83, i did blue black back when I was natural. for me, it just looked black.


----------



## Lurkee

Since I started swimming, I have been air drying a lot more. Unfortunately, it means I poo  at least twice a week (after each session) to get the chlorine out. Wanted to share what will be my summer style - an air-dried pony. Hopefully will reach full APL by December with no set backs and lose 10 pounds too.


----------



## Lurkee

jprayze said:


> This was my hair June 2011 when I joined LHCF.  View attachment 155345  Looking at my March 2012 siggy, there's not much difference.
> 
> It didn't have to take me a year to get from SL to APL, but I was clueless about how to care for my hair.  All I was doing was getting blowouts and not really doing anything to my hair in between.
> 
> Thanks so much ladies for your support.  I've learned so much right here in this thread, so it won't take me 1 yr to get from APL to BSL.  I guess I'll go post in the BSL Challenge now...



jprayze, you got very good progress. This was my hair 1 yr 3 months ago and I  am yet to reach my goal. I am not complaining but saying you should be proud.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow that's a lot of people that want to dye their hair black,but I gotta be the oddball out and go red...again 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## afroette

I tried red, Mary j bilge red the box said. Yeah, well my head just looked ashy brown on the ends in the light.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I tend to go for super bright red dyes/stains and then end up with the perfect shade since I'm dying on caramel brown hair most of the time. Well now it's still slightly red so I'm curious to see what the bright red looks like.


----------



## lamaria211

Lurkee said:
			
		

> Since I started swimming, I have been air drying a lot more. Unfortunately, it means I poo  at least twice a week (after each session) to get the chlorine out. Wanted to share what will be my summer style - an air-dried pony. Hopefully will reach full APL by December with no set backs and lose 10 pounds too.



Are u using swimmers poo? Or regular?


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Haven't been in here like I should. This has been a busy month for me. Daughter turned 2 on the 9th, my bday on the 15th, cousin today, cousin on the 22nd grandma would've beeon the 27th and mom on the 28th. Been doing nothing but celebrating and planning, planning and celebrating. But I managed to take pics of my hair for the check-in before I went into my PS for the next 2 months. After my setback a few months ago I'm proud to say my hair is back where it left off. I had lost some hair and had to cut off some more due to damaged ends but it's back to collar bone length or a little past it so I'm not out just yet. I can tell it's still growing though cause my puff is getting bigger. Still trying to get together a good regimen for my hair. @NikkiQ your progress has been my inspiration. What has your reggie been like since having your hair cut a few months back to now cause your progress is amazing! On to the pics





















^^Protective style that I'll be in for the rest of this month and July hopefully. I tend to miss my hair when it's put away.


----------



## pookaloo83

afroette said:
			
		

> @pookaloo83, i did blue black back when I was natural. for me, it just looked black.



Oh damn.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Haven't been in here like I should. This has been a busy month for me. Daughter turned 2 on the 9th, my bday on the 15th, cousin today, cousin on the 22nd grandma would've beeon the 27th and mom on the 28th. Been doing nothing but celebrating and planning, planning and celebrating. But I managed to take pics of my hair for the check-in before I went into my PS for the next 2 months. After my setback a few months ago I'm proud to say my hair is back where it left off. I had lost some hair and had to cut off some more due to damaged ends but it's back to collar bone length or a little past it so I'm not out just yet. I can tell it's still growing though cause my puff is getting bigger. Still trying to get together a good regimen for my hair. @NikkiQ your progress has been my inspiration. What has your reggie been like since having your hair cut a few months back to now cause your progress is amazing!


 
Me??! Oh wow . I'm incredibly flattered. I didn't think my progress would inspire anyone. I've been shampooing every week or every 2 weeks if I'm in Celies or twists. I've really been on a low maintenance reggie since the cut. No really. DC whenever I shampoo for at least an hour. Detangle and put back in twists or braids and slap on a wig. Wore my hair out every blue moon in puffs, twist outs, or braid outs. I just started using an MN mix last month and it's been helping a bit. But that's it. Nothing major at all. I hope this can help. Thank you so much for saying that my progress is an inspiration to you. That really does mean a lot


----------



## KaramelKutie803

NikkiQ said:


> Me??! Oh wow . I'm incredibly flattered. I didn't think my progress would inspire anyone. I've been shampooing every week or every 2 weeks if I'm in Celies or twists. I've really been on a low maintenance reggie since the cut. No really. DC whenever I shampoo for at least an hour. Detangle and put back in twists or braids and slap on a wig. Wore my hair out every blue moon in puffs, twist outs, or braid outs. I just started using an MN mix last month and it's been helping a bit. But that's it. Nothing major at all. I hope this can help. Thank you so much for saying that my progress is an inspiration to you. That really does mean a lot


 

Thanks for replying. Lol, yes your hair is an inspiration because you did very well in those short few months. I thought about trying wigs. It shouldn't be much different from my sew-ins except that I'd have more/better access to my hair. Might give wigs & those celies a try. Thanks again ma'am!


----------



## Blairx0

Still awaiting wet bunning advice. I checked the archives, but I want some info from ladies with similar length


----------



## NaturalfienD

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Still awaiting wet bunning advice. I checked the archives, but I want some info from ladies with similar length



I wish I could help girlfriend, I have no clue about bunning … I am looking forward to responses though


----------



## NaturalfienD

Ladies, I got my silk amino acids and I'm pumped.  I have completed half of my twists (with extensions) and looking forward to completing the rest this weekend. They're mad long- TBL and I love them. Prior to installing,  I did the deep moisture method- it works every time.  I am looking forward to my take down mid-July so I can use my SAA with Aphrogee protein treatment. 

I took a look at my hair and now my goal is to be FULL APL by October (not just the back.)  Pix coming soon … I hope y'all are having a good day.


----------



## NikkiQ

Worked in the yard today so I HAD to cowash the minis afterwards. They held up better than expected.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## SavannahNatural

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Still awaiting wet bunning advice. I checked the archives, but I want some info from ladies with similar length



Bunning is hard, I'm not going to lie, on APL and shorter hair when wet.  Let me correct that.  Bunning is hard when shrinkage is a factor!  My two bits, when your hair is soaking wet, if using gel, slap the gel on your edges, slick your hair back in a pony and band it to help stretch it out. Tie a scarf on your edges and hit the sheets :heehee:.  When you wake up the next morning your edges should be slicked and your pony stretched enough to make a decent bun either using a sock, a foam bun, or just your hair.  

I would recommend holding your ends down with bobby pins instead of a second ponytail holder, which occasionally can be damaging.  I think of it as putting a tight rubber on the tip of your finger, not fun!  

 I know some use banana clips and some use the comb-like headbands for their ponies. Whatever holds your pony as tight as you don't mind it being works! :yup:

HTH

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## diadall

Coloring my hair this week.

#boom, 10,000


----------



## SavannahNatural

diadall said:
			
		

> Coloring my hair this week.
> 
> #boom, 10,000



Ooh what color??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I want color tooooo....sooooo freakin bad. I was reminiscing about my red hair, my dark auburn hair, my golden brown highlights, my multi-hued hair.  *sigh* I don't want to risk damage but I want my color back. I could do henna... I guess.


----------



## afroette

I'm so disappointed in my puffy underprocessed hair! Why do I have a relaxer even?? I'm convinced what I feel at the nape is damaged not underprocessed. I'm sad.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

NaturalfienD said:


> I wish I could help girlfriend, I have no clue about bunning … I am looking forward to responses though


 
Yes, I wet bun occasionally but I need some tips too!


----------



## jprayze

Lurkee said:


> @jprayze, you got very good progress. This was my hair 1 yr 3 months ago and I am yet to reach my goal. I am not complaining but saying you should be proud.


 
Thanks @Lurkee! I really do attribute my recent process to MN. I kinda hate saying that; I wish it was a real hair product LOL


----------



## Mjon912

Blairx0 I don't have many tips, I just recently started but what u learned I learned from the  Justgrowalready blog, she wet buns and she's a member on here (different name tho)... She detangles section by section after adding a leave in or some kind if oil and then does a loose wet bun held up by a metal clip ... But check our her blog for more info, its very detailed, she gives videos and everything... Hope that helps =)


----------



## jprayze

Mjon912 said:


> @Blairx0 I don't have many tips, I just recently started but what u learned I learned from the Justgrowalready blog, she wet buns and she's a member on here (different name tho)... She detangles section by section after adding a leave in or some kind if oil and then does a loose wet bun held up by a metal clip ... But check our her blog for more info, its very detailed, she gives videos and everything... Hope that helps =)


 
That's already good advice.  I wasn't taking time to detangle section by section before wet bunning but that wil help a lot.


----------



## Evolving78

afroette said:


> I'm so disappointed in my puffy underprocessed hair! Why do I have a relaxer even?? I'm convinced what I feel at the nape is damaged not underprocessed. I'm sad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



what's going on?  when was the last time you relaxed?  did you do it yourself or have a stylist do it?  maybe you should get a corrective?  what does your nape feel like?  what are you using to moisturize your hair with?


----------



## afroette

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> what's going on?  when was the last time you relaxed?  did you do it yourself or have a stylist do it?  maybe you should get a corrective?  what does your nape feel like?  what are you using to moisturize your hair with?



Thanks shortdub78, I was relaxed a week ago by a stylist using Mizani bb. I foolishly let my mom relax me once last September and she left portions underprocessed. I however did not think  more than an inch of hair could be underprocessed in that section. I've had relaxers since September about every 10 weeks.  My nape hair feels like a Brillo pad while the rest of hair is soft.  My back gets a kicking from profuse sweating.

I moisturize with shescentit products, cantu Shea butter. Neutrogena NTM, AO HSR, and TJ's nourish spa conditioner. Maybe I need something better. Any suggestions? 

The puffiness got worse after a MT Prepoo that I followed with heat dc of AO HSR.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

^^^have you thought about switching to no-lye or doing a corrective?  your moisturizers are fine.  the only thing i could think of concerning the nape is that it has been damaged by heat or it needs to process a little longer.  like start at the back,( not the hairline).  i am a little underprocessed in my crown area.  the right top side in the crown never seems to get straight enough.  but i have learned to take care of that area without causing breakage.  i just spritz my moisturizer directly on my roots and then down the length.  

the next time i get a touch up, i am going to have someone do it and start on that tough section first.


----------



## afroette

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> ^^^have you thought about switching to no-lye or doing a corrective?  your moisturizers are fine.  the only thing i could think of concerning the nape is that it has been damaged by heat or it needs to process a little longer.  like start at the back,( not the hairline).  i am a little underprocessed in my crown area.  the right top side in the crown never seems to get straight enough.  but i have learned to take care of that area without causing breakage.  i just spritz my moisturizer directly on my roots and then down the length.
> 
> the next time i get a touch up, i am going to have someone do it and start on that tough section first.



Thanks. I'm too afraid to do corrective because I feel my hair isn't the healthiest and my stylist don't speak English. They start my relaxer at the back. Maybe its short length makes it prone to being over processed.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

*nevermind...shortdub gave a great answer *

Debating on whether I should dye the hair now or wait til Christmas.


----------



## Evolving78

oh and are you in the low porosity club?  i'm not sure if i saw you hanging out in that thread. but when i had my protein accident that area that i was talking about was effected by it.  since the cuticle is so tight in that area, it is hard to get things to penetrate.  

folks with low porosity have a hard time getting the relaxer to take. that could be an issue or you could be experiencing protein overload, especially in the back.


----------



## Evolving78

afroette said:


> Thanks. I'm too afraid to do corrective because I feel my hair isn't the healthiest and my stylist don't speak English. They start my relaxer at the back. Maybe its short length makes it prone to being over processed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



oh wow they start there, yeah you could be over processed.  i say stick to moisturizing and getting your cuticle to lay down.  you might have high porosity then since you are dealing with puffiness.  i wouldn't deal so much with the protein.  how does your hair feel?  does it feel rough?


----------



## NikkiQ

Still holding up



View attachment 2012-06-20 10.06.48.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 just wanted to say I love your hair in your siggy.  It's perfect!


----------



## afroette

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> oh wow they start there, yeah you could be over processed.  i say stick to moisturizing and getting your cuticle to lay down.  you might have high porosity then since you are dealing with puffiness.  i wouldn't deal so much with the protein.  how does your hair feel?  does it feel rough?



Right now it feels a little dry but not rough. I have the roux porosity control but don't use it. I will try after my next cowash.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Danewshe

xNichex said:


> Thanks! I hope I reach it
> 
> @shesheshe22 Hackney is like a bus ride from me, I live in Walthamstow



Cool! Was there about a month ago! All my family live up that way.


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> shortdub78 just wanted to say I love your hair in your siggy.  It's perfect!



i'm sending you air mail kisses and hugs!   thank you!


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Still holding up
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Is this your natural hair color? Did the red you had before wash out?

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Is this your natural hair color? Did the red you had before wash out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



No this color is the result of all my dyes fading. I think it got this caramely (is that even a word? Lol) from the Silk Elements I first used.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies, still going strong with my cornrows and GHE. I had an irritated spot on my head, not sure what caused it, but I mixed some jojoba oil, emu oil, tea tree oil and peppermint oil, applied it to my entire head and put on my plastic cap. The irritation has gone away and only a few short hours later.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm sitting here with dc in my hair. guess i will roll with the big rollers i need to get some more, i don't have of that size to cover my whole head.  once they dry, i am bunning.


----------



## Lurkee

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Are u using swimmers poo? Or regular?



Sorry lamaria211 I just saw this. Yes I am using swimmers poo. Hoping to stay consistent on my new regimen.


----------



## NikkiQ

Went to a Kmart 45min away today and guess what??!


I found my Garnier leave in ladies!!!!!! You should've seen my face when I first saw it! Talk about too tickled. DH asked if I wanted more than one bottle,but I only got the 1. They had plenty there so I know where to go to get it.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Mjon912

I'm in love With my dryer!!!.... I roll set my hair on black and grey rollers and it took an hour for my hair to dry! With my old dry it takes 2.5 hours...I'm so excited....it came just in time to since I'm relaxing in like a week I was able to test it out on 3 months worth of new growth...now in just impatiently waiting this week to pass so I can relax and see if I've hit my July 1 apl goal


----------



## NaturalfienD

afroette said:


> Right now it feels a little dry but not rough. I have the roux porosity control but don't use it. I will try after my next cowash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

afroette ~ the Roux Shampoo/Conditioner (233 I think ...) is thee bomb.  The product assisted in getting my hair to ackrite and retain moisture.  My issue is a little different (overlyporous) but the products correct whatever porosity issue one has.  I hope that once you use it that you fall in love with it because it is helpful. HHG


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello Ladies,

Since I am planning on completing my twists this weekend, here is the length check pictures for June 2012.

The Back:



The Front/Side:



#WORD

It looks like I am APL in the back ... but the front is CBL (still).  That is my saving grace so I can stay in this challenge longer ... right??  If y'all try to kick me out, I will have to get all Jennifer Holliday on y'all and bust out singin' 
"And I am telling YOU, I'm not goinnnn' ..."


----------



## NikkiQ

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Since I am planning on completing my twists this weekend, here is the length check pictures for June 2012.
> 
> The Back:
> 
> The Front/Side:
> 
> #WORD
> 
> It looks like I am APL in the back ... but the front is CBL (still).  That is my saving grace so I can stay in this challenge longer ... right??  If y'all try to kick me out, I will have to get all Jennifer Holliday on y'all and bust out singin'
> "And I am telling YOU, I'm not goinnnn' ..."



Yes ma'am you are APL! A lot of ladies are shorter in the fron than they are in the back. We won't kick you out,but the ninjas might try to recruit you...

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Meritamen

NaturalfienD lol at saving grace. You're on your way to BSL! We have more ninjas in here then challengers at this point. lol


----------



## Blairx0

Anyone have any info on cassia powder? I want to thicken up my strands without the color change of henna. I am just starting my research on this so any info or direction would be helpful. I know I have so many questions.


----------



## melisandre

Blairx0 said:


> Anyone have any info on cassia powder? I want to thicken up my strands without the color change of henna. I am just starting my research on this so any info or direction would be helpful. I know I have so many questions.



Blairx0

My experience with cassia has been strong, shiny hair.  I also found it less drying than henna.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Anyone have any info on cassia powder? I want to thicken up my strands without the color change of henna. I am just starting my research on this so any info or direction would be helpful. I know I have so many questions.



This is the reason I've chosen cassia over henna. I'm still learning about it myself so I can't offer any information.  Audrey wrote about it in her book "Hair Care Rehab" in the Graying hair section.  She Recommended a website to purchase it.  Did you download her free book for the Kindle App?  Mehandi.com is the website.  They offer plenty of info on henna and cassia application, even a free how-to download.


----------



## NitaChantell

Updated length for June.





I've never done a back shot before. Excuse the crookedness 

Washed with Keracare Detangling Shampoo, now I'm DCing with a mix of Aphoghee 2 minute, Shea Moisture Deep Mask, Olive Oil & Tea Tree Oil


----------



## Evolving78

NaturalfienD said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Since I am planning on completing my twists this weekend, here is the length check pictures for June 2012.
> 
> The Back:
> 
> View attachment 155511
> 
> The Front/Side:
> 
> View attachment 155513
> 
> #WORD
> 
> It looks like I am APL in the back ... but the front is CBL (still).  That is my saving grace so I can stay in this challenge longer ... right??  If y'all try to kick me out, I will have to get all Jennifer Holliday on y'all and bust out singin'
> "And I am telling YOU, I'm not goinnnn' ..."



congrats lady!  i am staying here right with you!  and i was one of the main people kickin folks out!


----------



## Evolving78

i didn't need to buy more rollers and i had three left over!  yay!  i am going to air dry for awhile, but get under the dryer when the kiddies are sleep.


----------



## polished07

I'm really motivated by all of these beautiful heads of hair!!!! I'm making hair plans for the next couple of months I'm thinking back to my braz wavy and closure for the fall/winter I have a wedding in sept ill be wearing my hair down in long curls per the brides request and aug going to ny for a quick vacay so I think ill keep updating my upart every 2 weeks to wash my hair redo my cornrows underneath but I'm trying to soak up as much growth as I can during the hotter months. How long did it take you all to get to CL from SL it's been so long since my hair was this long I forgot :-/


----------



## NaturalfienD

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> congrats lady!  i am staying here right with you!  and i was one of the main people kickin folks out!



shortdub78 thanx! I know that's right girl.  I'm super happy to be APL but I don't want to leave this challenge- you ladies are great  

Congrats to all who made it to APL so far! I think there will be tons of grads real soon. ::


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Yes ma'am you are APL! A lot of ladies are shorter in the fron than they are in the back. We won't kick you out,but the ninjas might try to recruit you...
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Thanks for letting me stay y'all … I will be on the lookout for the ninjas, too. ) {{lol}}


----------



## NaturalfienD

Meritamen said:
			
		

> NaturalfienD lol at saving grace. You're on your way to BSL! We have more ninjas in here then challengers at this point. lol



Meritamen thank you for the encouragement!! I'm very excited about completing this goal … {{cabbage patching hard}}


----------



## KiWiStyle

NaturalfienD,
You should have been in the MBL challenge a long time ago.  Gone...Git!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

shortdub78, NaturalfienD & all other recent APL graduates, I am refusing to leave too 

 *in my best Jennifer Holiday/Jennifer Hudson voice* You can say what you want, I'm not walking out...there's no way I'm leaving, there's no way I will...I'm staying, I'm staying, and you, and you, and you, you're gonna love meeeeee!

Drops mic and exits stage left


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

polished07- Are you asking about how long it took to get to CBL from SL? It took me about 6 months...SL to APL took a year.  HTH

Btw, I am one of the weird ones that doesn't get amazing growth spurts in the summer :/ My largest growth spurts happen in the fall for some strange reason!


----------



## Evolving78

i believe it was like 4-6 months to get to cl hair.


----------



## jprayze

Congrats NaturalfienD!


----------



## TheNDofUO

Maybe she meant from chin length to shoulder length


----------



## NikkiQ

I BC'd to EL/NL and was SL in 6 months
SL to CBL in 3 to 4 months
Back to SL in December
SL to grazing APL in 6 months

That's my timeline...not like anyone asked anyway


----------



## Guinan

polished07 I went from ear length in the front and the back shaved up (July 2011) to grazing APL in less than a year. My hair grows pretty quickly but then stops at BSL. I hoping to grow it past BSL. 

But everyone's hair growth is different. Good Luck & Welcome!!


----------



## Evolving78

i went from bald to SL in 10-11 months.  my hair grows naturally in layers.  i have had to trim off too much progress since 2011.  i would be BSL by now.  i don't think i am a fast grower.  but i would have made that in 2 1/2 years.

i ended up air drying my set last night.  curls came out nice, but i didn't feel like wearing my hair down today, so it is up in my little crusty bun!  i plan on wearing it down this weekend or maybe in a cute updo.


----------



## gvin89

Like NikkiQ, I BC'd to EL/NL and was SL in 6 months
Went from SL to CBL in 4 months


----------



## Blairx0

Thanks for the info about the cassia powder. Now I just need a place to order it. Any luck finding it at a whole foods type store?


----------



## alive

LilMissSunshine5 said:
			
		

> shortdub78, NaturalfienD & all other recent APL graduates, I am refusing to leave too
> 
> *in my best Jennifer Holiday/Jennifer Hudson voice* You can say what you want, I'm not walking out...there's no way I'm leaving, there's no way I will...I'm staying, I'm staying, and you, and you, and you, you're gonna love meeeeee!
> 
> Drops mic and exits stage left


----------



## alive

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info about the cassia powder. Now I just need a place to order it. Any luck finding it at a whole foods type store?



Sounds like Cassia is a great alternative to henna. I cant wait to hear about your experience. (sorry, no idea where to get it other than Indian stores or online)


----------



## NaturalfienD

KiWiStyle said:


> @NaturalfienD,
> You should have been in the MBL challenge a long time ago. Gone...Git!


 
KiWiStyle ~ Girl, me and the rest of the radicals are not stepping foot outta here.  We are going to start our our own music group and terrorize y'all with our sorry singing unless we get to stay put.  
I did join the MBL 2013 challenge but I don't anticipate being too active over there until a little later on this year because I like messing with y'all ... 



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @shortdub78, @NaturalfienD & all other recent APL graduates, I am refusing to leave too
> 
> *in my best Jennifer Holiday/Jennifer Hudson voice* You can say what you want, I'm not walking out...there's no way I'm leaving, there's no way I will...I'm staying, I'm staying, and you, and you, and you, you're gonna love meeeeee!
> 
> Drops mic and exits stage left


 
LilMissSunshine5 ~ I thought of sexual chocolate from Coming To America when I read that last line girl ... {{SEXUAL CHOCOLATE}} LOL, you are a fool for that one, love it!!   

@polished07- It took me about six to seven months to go from CL to CBL ... from CBL to APL about four or five months. You are well on your way~ trust me.


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna see if I can keep these braids in for another 2 weeks. 

Been spraying with water and running burdock root cream through it every other night.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Checkin in still in my minis and lovin it. No shed hairs, no ssk's and no breakage


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Turned my afro puffs into buns. Gelled down my edges and it looks more polished. I can actually wear this outside the house. YAY! lol Will DC overnight, wash, moisturize, and blow dry with tension method.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^You know we like pics around here Iluvsmuhgrass


----------



## jprayze

3rd day with LF and getting lots of compliments but it's hot!!! Lol my hair was super dry under there. I wasn't doing enough M&S. Anyway I cowashed and am now DC with ORS Repl., honey and JBCO under baggy for 30 mins. Then I have to step out and I will be during a wet bun! LF can go back on in the am!!!


----------



## Lurkee




----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:
			
		

> 3rd day with LF and getting lots of compliments but it's hot!!! Lol my hair was super dry under there. I wasn't doing enough M&S. Anyway I cowashed and am now DC with ORS Repl., honey and JBCO under baggy for 30 mins. Then I have to step out and I will be during a wet bun! LF can go back on in the am!!!



when I put honey in my dc I dont notice a difference do you? And if so what do feel more moisture, shine, volume etc..? Tia


----------



## jprayze

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> when I put honey in my dc I dont notice a difference do you? And if so what do feel more moisture, shine, volume etc..? Tia



Honestly no I haven't noticed a difference!  I used it about 3 times and nothing. Was also using it for lightening but thats hard to tell because my hair is already light.


----------



## NikkiQ

You know I've never tried honey in a DC before 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## longhairdreaming

I've never noticed a difference if I use honey in a DC but if I use my olive oil and honey mix to pre-poo my hair feels sooooo much softer. I also use it on my my little niece when she was 3 to 4 years old with the same results and same with my Mom's hair.


----------



## NaturalfienD

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> when I put honey in my dc I dont notice a difference do you? And if so what do feel more moisture, shine, volume etc..? Tia



lamaria211 ~ I haven't noticed a difference when honey's in my dc but cosign with longhairdreaming that it's effective in my pre-poo …


----------



## lamaria211

Ill try it in my prepoo tomorrow thanks gals


----------



## NikkiQ

1 week down in these braids...hopefully 3 more to go. But idk. These suckers are getting a bit fuzzy around my hair line in the front. Gonna have to take these few down and redo them.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> 1 week down in these braids...hopefully 3 more to go. But idk. These suckers are getting a bit fuzzy around my hair line in the front. Gonna have to take these few down and redo them.



Mine are frizzy to but I love how easy it is to M&S, wash n DC way better than wearing celies


----------



## polished07

Thanks so much for the the feedback ladies! I'm hoping to be APL by February when I was relaxed I got there pretty fast but stayed there could never get to BSL for the life of me now that I'm fully natural we shall see what this hair of mine does I'm hiding it though it drives me crazy watching/waiting for it to grow! Lol


----------



## polished07

Y'all make me want to mini braid under my wig hmmmmn


----------



## afrofaithful

I know I haven't checked in in awhile. But I think I made it to apl! If not I'm sure you ladies will let me know...lol


----------



## Blairx0

^^ that is some hair


----------



## jprayze

afrofaithful said:
			
		

> I know I haven't checked in in awhile. But I think I made it to apl! If not I'm sure you ladies will let me know...lol



Every time someone hasnt checked in for a while and then they come back, they are APL! Congrats afrofaithful!


----------



## jprayze

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> lamaria211 ~ I haven't noticed a difference when honey's in my dc but cosign with longhairdreaming that it's effective in my pre-poo …



Thanks! Im going switch to honey for prepoo.


----------



## jprayze

I think I finally got my hair moisturized!  Hair and scalp feel much better.  Did my celies on slightly damp hair, used HE LTR, grapeseed oil on scalp and a bit on hair and mimosa hair honey while braiding.


----------



## lamaria211

afrofaithful said:
			
		

> I know I haven't checked in in awhile. But I think I made it to apl! If not I'm sure you ladies will let me know...lol



You sure look apl to me, your hair is so thick and healthy looking keep up the good work!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

@afrofaithful! Welcome to the APL but staying in the challenge club 

@jprayze-  for you! I may need to try that sometimes! I am always looking for ways to up my moisture levels!

Quick question ladies: I am taking down mini twists after having them in for over 5 weeks  I really pushed it past when I should have & I am nervous. How do you guys detangle gently after extended PS'ing? Last couple times, I felt like I had excessive shedding & I want to minimize it this time


----------



## longhairdreaming

afrofaithful Congrats! You look APL!


----------



## NikkiQ

LilMissSunshine5 I usually cover my hair pretty well with oil before taking down any braids that I've had in for an extended period of time. That helps finger detangling go easier as you take each braid down and then use a wide tooth comb to get any other shed hair that may not have come out during the finger detangling session.


Where is faithVA? ¿Donde esta faithVA?


----------



## Guinan

afrofaithful, you are definetely APL!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> 1 week down in these braids...hopefully 3 more to go. But idk. These suckers are getting a bit fuzzy around my hair line in the front. Gonna have to take these few down and redo them.


 

Mines are very frizzy. I still have my minis in but under a wig. I really like them me I'm working out b/c usually I'll have my celies in, the minis make it so at least people aren't looking at me crazy


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna redo the front minis on Sunday or Monday. Our funiture (and everything else we own) is being delivered tomorrow morning. Thank the LORD!!! I miss my clothes and my hair care products....and my extensive nail polish collection. I feel like a crappy bum and starting to look like one.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> @LilMissSunshine5 I usually cover my hair pretty well with oil before taking down any braids that I've had in for an extended period of time. That helps finger detangling go easier as you take each braid down and then use a wide tooth comb to get any other shed hair that may not have come out during the finger detangling session.
> 
> 
> Where is @faithVA? ¿Donde esta @faithVA?


 
Aquí estoy!


----------



## TruMe

afrofaithful - Beautiful hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^^¿dónde has estado escondido?


----------



## afrofaithful

Thank you everyone for being supportive and helpful. I would have never made it without you all!


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^^¿dónde has estado escondido?


 
Ok just pretend I'm writing back in spanish 

I'm here lurking. I cut my hair back to ear length/nape length and I'm just sort of hanging around. Not feeling any length challenge right now. I'm not really feeling hair right now. So been hanging out in other challenges because I don't want to think about my hair too much.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=292332 said:
			
		

> faithVA[/USER];16237505]Ok just pretend I'm writing back in spanish
> 
> I'm here lurking. I cut my hair back to ear length/nape length and I'm just sort of hanging around. Not feeling any length challenge right now. I'm not really feeling hair right now. So been hanging out in other challenges because I don't want to think about my hair too much.


 
We missed you!


----------



## faithVA

jprayze said:


> We missed you!


 

Aw thank you. 

Hopefully I will bounce back soon.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA
would you ever consider locs, or sisterlocks?  i know whenever i decide to go back the natural route, that will be what i will go back to.  my natural hair is just too coily  and i can't be bothered with not having to have hair that is easy to manage.  locs gave me so much freedom and over time, i could have the length i desired.  plus i didn't have to worry about using a ton of products to achieve a nice style, or be able to maintain the basics.


----------



## faithVA

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> would you ever consider locs, or sisterlocks? i know whenever i decide to go back the natural route, that will be what i will go back to. my natural hair is just too coily and i can't be bothered with not having to have hair that is easy to manage. locs gave me so much freedom and over time, i could have the length i desired. plus i didn't have to worry about using a ton of products to achieve a nice style, or be able to maintain the basics.


 
I won't rule anything out but right now I'm not ready to loc my hair. If anything I'm more prone to cut it down to an inch and just wear it short. I'm not sure what I am going to do.


----------



## NikkiQ

(pretend I'm typing in Spanish)

Well whatever you decide faithVA, we've got your back and will support you no matter what. I've seen your pics when you had short hair and I loved it on you! But I could also see you doing locs, sisterlocs, micobraids, yarn braids, etc.


----------



## RemyRem

Hey Ladies! 
I'm starting my first challenge on this site. Just joined yesterday and figured I needed to get involved 

~just about SL
~Relaxed
~not too sure if I can make APL in december but im sure going to try

~Current Reggie:
     well right now im making a reggie but it will consist of mane n tail olive oil complex poo n conditioner 1x weekly. co-wash 1x weekly with VO5 moisture milks(stawberries and cream) and herbal essences as one of my leave ins. olive oil lotion for moisture and shea butter oil sheen. 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
    i plan on throwing some oil and avc rinses with rosemary in to see how my hair likes it. also plan on making small changes to leave-ins and buy a DC. and work on protective styling (teaching myself how to braid)


If anyone has any suggestions on the changes i want to make and can give some reccomendations it would be great  


Beginning Pics:



[/FONT]


----------



## Evolving78

RemyRem

i love your name!  welcome!


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome to the challenge RemyRem 

I saw your pic in the Everyday Hair thread and thought it was so cute and looks very healthy! Have you gotten an idea of what DCs you would like to try? Maybe someone in here has some reviews on them to help you out a bit.


----------



## NaturalfienD

afrofaithful said:
			
		

> I know I haven't checked in in awhile. But I think I made it to apl! If not I'm sure you ladies will let me know...lol



afrofaithful ~ congrats ma … bsl is right around the corner


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> (pretend I'm typing in Spanish)
> 
> Well whatever you decide @faithVA, we've got your back and will support you no matter what. I've seen your pics when you had short hair and I loved it on you! But I could also see you doing locs, sisterlocs, micobraids, yarn braids, etc.


 

Thanks I appreciate it. I think I just need time to readjust to the length. I never knew what to do with it before. Now that its shorter, I need to just take my mind off of it.


----------



## RemyRem

shortdub78 said:


> RemyRem
> 
> i love your name!  welcome!



Thanks shortdub78


----------



## NaturalfienD

LilMissSunshine5 ~ Great question, I separate the hair at the end first with my fingers to decrease tangles further up.  I take the oil of my choice and slather some on whatever section I am working with, then I loosen the hair at the root to undo matting/shed hair from that part. I slide my thumb down the section and remove any additional shed hair. I twist that section back up and move to the next. Check out Cipriana from urbanbushbabes.com she gives a great example of detangling; got this from her. HTH girl


----------



## RemyRem

NikkiQ said:


> Welcome to the challenge RemyRem
> 
> I saw your pic in the Everyday Hair thread and thought it was so cute and looks very healthy! Have you gotten an idea of what DCs you would like to try? Maybe someone in here has some reviews on them to help you out a bit.





NikkiQ Aw thank you! im not really sure but im thinking about a light protein DC  or maybe something like Joico K-pack


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello Ladies,

I have gone ahead and got that MN in my life. I have been using 'Love Potion #9' since April/May and I love the results I get- softer hair with a nice sheen. I got a tube of Monistat and put about a third of the tube in my potion  (I had about seven ounces of oil prior.) I shook the mix in my applicator bottle and I got it poppin' y'all.  I applied the mixture (twice so far) after spraying my hair with a mix of aloe vera, water, and a little SAA.  I didn't have any headaches at all but my scalp is hella dry so momma needs to cowash. When the new cycle of the MN challenge starts, I'm signing up.  

I definitely need to start my hair diary up again so I know what products/routine is helpful for my hair. I hope y'all have an awesome day!!!


----------



## HauteHippie

Okay, I haven't been very active on the forum since my setback earlier this year. When my hair was really healthy, I went crazy and started having way too much fun (before even reaching my first goal! Tsk, tsk) . I got what I think is my final trim about a month ago and now I'm just starting over, trying to stay positive when it comes to my hair.

The first 2 pics are from Nov 23rd and the last one was taken today.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^nice blunt ends HauteHippie  Healthy hair before long hair...


----------



## lovebug10

I got a relaxer touch up but I don't want to length check until my net touch up because I know I'll be disappointed with my progress

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

lovebug10 said:


> I got a relaxer touch up but I don't want to length check until my net touch up because I know I'll be disappointed with my progress
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



why do you think you will be disappointed?  i would at least take a pic for yourself, so you can compare to it to the last length check.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^ and for the next touch up too. Good way to see how your hair does between relaxers.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Guinan

LUVBUG10, you should @ least take a pic. You might be surprised about your progress. If it wasn't for me taking pics I wanted believe that my hair was growing


----------



## claud-uk

This thread is so _alive_!!! Everytime I come onto the boards for a quick look there's a new post. Long live APL!!!


----------



## gvin89

Trying to go this next quarter without flat ironing...think I'm going back into braids (extensions) for the next 6-8 weeks.

Will be swimming with the kids....so I need to purchase a good swimmer's poo.


----------



## claud-uk

Keep smiling HauteHippie, the journey continues but you gotta enjoy it.

gvin89 - there's a lady on this thread who graduated APL a few days back, her  results pic was taken in a pool (twice ) by her mum, can't remember the name but she had a really good regi.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm done with exams! Yay! I'm putting in Solange type braids in on Monday (well Monday to Wednesday) cannot express excitement! My hair is much shorter now and won't touch my shoulders without pulling. I dont really want to see it LOL


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'm so jealous! I wanna see your braids when you're done!


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I'm 4 weeks post but I have a lot of new growth for that period of time. I haven't relaxed since I was younger. For some reason im getting worried about breakage when I get my touch up but hopefully I'm just paranoid.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> I'm done with exams! Yay! I'm putting in Solange type braids in on Monday (well Monday to Wednesday) cannot express excitement! My hair is much shorter now and won't touch my shoulders without pulling. I dont really want to see it LOL



Dont forget to post pics. We like visuals


----------



## NikkiQ

Minis are doing well in this humid weather. I took one down in the back to redo it and it was still super soft


----------



## TheNDofUO

lamaria211 NikkiQ

Definitely. My prom is next Friday so you can see braids and dress


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Yay! We love pretty prom dresses


----------



## lamaria211

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> lamaria211 NikkiQ
> 
> Definitely. My prom is next Friday so you can see braids and dress



PROM!!! Yaaay have fun dear
I loved my prom, I remember it like it was yesterday (it was 10yrs ago)! infact I loved it so much I married my date


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Tonight I Henna'd... I'll wash it out tomorrow after I go to the bss and get some silicon mix to add to my DC... Caribbean festival is in town and I have to rep Dominica ^.^ but I dont know how I am going to do my hair! 

I wonder what henna glossing every week does? Anybody know?


----------



## Meritamen

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Tonight I Henna'd... I'll wash it out tomorrow after I go to the bss and get some silicon mix to add to my DC... Caribbean festival is in town and I have to rep Dominica ^.^ but I dont know how I am going to do my hair!
> 
> I wonder what henna glossing every week does? Anybody know?


WHAT?! Mmm might have to make my way into the city. I want some roti real bad! Looks like I will have to do my hair too.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Meritamen said:


> WHAT?! Mmm might have to make my way into the city. I want some roti real bad! Looks like I will have to do my hair too.



Its in McDonough ! lol  mhmm i can't wait!!


----------



## NikkiQ

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Tonight I Henna'd... I'll wash it out tomorrow after I go to the bss and get some silicon mix to add to my DC... Caribbean festival is in town and I have to rep Dominica ^.^ but I dont know how I am going to do my hair!
> 
> I wonder what henna glossing every week does? Anybody know?



I thought about taking a trip to Dominica while we're already living in Puerto Rico

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

I need to weed through the challengers list. I'm seeing participants posting in other challenges claiming APL but haven't said a peep in here. I know challenges are voluntary,but come on son!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

NikkiQ said:


> I thought about taking a trip to Dominica while we're already living in Puerto Rico
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



My parents are from Dominica and they say its beautiful ! I want to go too


----------



## Meritamen

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Its in McDonough ! lol  mhmm i can't wait!!


Dang, that is super far away! 



NikkiQ said:


> I need to weed through the challengers list. I'm seeing participants posting in other challenges claiming APL but haven't said a peep in here. I know challenges are voluntary,but come on son!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


Please, change my username from Ravengirl to Meritamen while your at it. Pretty please.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

NikkiQ said:


> Minis are doing well in this humid weather. I took one down in the back to redo it and it was still super soft



I have to agree. I've been wearing simple Celie braids... the small kind, more like box braids, and my hair is really soft. I misted it with a lil water and added some oil at the ends to refresh.


----------



## claud-uk

gvin89 - it's growbaby that you're after 

NikkiQ - go gittem and drag 'em back home by their hair, lol!!! 

TheNDofUO - well done, my daughter just finished her high school exams, I've promised her $$$$ for every A* grade she gets, and I'm looking forward to being cleaned out


----------



## Lurkee

lamaria211 said:


> PROM!!! Yaaay have fun dear
> I loved my prom, I remember it like it was yesterday (it was 10yrs ago)! infact I loved it so much I married my date



Aww, too sweet. Your baby is too cute. I love those mini lips in a mini pout.


----------



## Evolving78

SO is taking me out tonight, so i gotta bring my A game with this hair!  since we are going out later on tonight, i will wear my hair down with a flower.  i am going to wash/dc/roller set and flat iron the roots.

i gotta get some more avocado oil.  i do like to dry detangle and prepoo with that.  just makes me feel like i am doing something extra to my hair.

i guess i need to go over my hair with a rinse.  my color kind of faded when i relaxed.  it is not as black as i want it.  but i don't feel like messing with all of that today.


----------



## TheNDofUO

claud-uk Nah for my mum me getting into uni is reward enough. LOL


----------



## Mjon912

Meritamen said:


> WHAT?! Mmm might have to make my way into the city. I want some roti real bad! Looks like I will have to do my hair too.



Oh gosh...you just made my mouth water, I havnt had roti in forever!!!

Still bunning... I forgot how soft my hair feels when I'm not using mn... I'm loving it...still counting down until my relaxer! On another note I washd and set on Wednesday and then went to the beach Thursday, I totally forgot how crazy my hair looks after a day out there, and to make it worse I stayed over night and had no scarf, so brush and not moisturizer  epic fail


----------



## NikkiQ

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Oh gosh...you just made my mouth water, I havnt had roti in forever!!!
> 
> Still bunning... I forgot how soft my hair feels when I'm not using mn... I'm loving it...still counting down until my relaxer! On another note I washd and set on Wednesday and then went to the beach Thursday, I totally forgot how crazy my hair looks after a day out there, and to make it worse I stayed over night and had no scarf, so brush and not moisturizer  epic fail



Oh my. I would've been freaking out the whole time with no moisturizer 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Oh my. I would've been freaking out the whole time with no moisturizer
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I would have been at a vending machine lookin for a sample size of a cheapie


----------



## Fyne

lamaria211 said:


> I would have been at a vending machine lookin for a sample size of a cheapie




I would have gone back to basics oil + water 

P.S Hair spa day @ 16 weeks post - Prepoo'd with oil mix, reconstructorized with Joico, DC with ORS replenishing cond + Plan on air drying and straight back into bunning. My mum was getting mad saying I never show my hair...I said I do! @ length check and relaxer days 

No heat until 28th July (Wedding to attend) then sometime in August when I relax aiming for 24 weeks 

Today while detangling I was playing with my curls and I wanted to cut...as in BIG CHOP....someone come and collect the scissors up in here idk whats up with me!!


----------



## longhairdreaming

Oh boy ladies I just unwittingly gave my poor hair a double dose of protein. I used my AO GBP before shampooing with KCCC then realized I was out of my AO HSR(for the first time in a long time) so I reached for my Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. Well I randomly decided to go back through my Science of Black Hair book and I see both AO GBP and Joico Moisture Recovery are listed as light proteins! I hope I don't have any problems 'cause of this ugh


----------



## longhairdreaming

Fyne said:


> I would have gone back to basics oil + water


 
That's what I did for 2 weeks in Marrakech ! Wet my hair every morning in the shower, applied oil, scarf, hat and I was good.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I went to target today and decided to wear my hair out for the first time. I wasn't sure about it but my mom said it looked cute. While I was there looking at the goodies for hair I was asked by a fellow natural what I use in my hair. I was surprised because no one had ever asked me that. I told her all of my products are only sold online and told her about one brand tht I really love. Then I told her I use kiss my face upper management gel. 

Then the lady at the checkout told me you look so good natural. I tried it but I need to perm. My mom said well you dont know unless you try it and she said I have and I'm one of those people that need a perm. I didnt argue her down about it or anything. I mean I just cut off my relaxed ends a yr ago so who am I to talk. 

Those two experiences made me feel so good about wearing my hair out. I think I'm going to do it more often.


----------



## Fyne

longhairdreaming I do this every once in a while when im in a rush; rose water spritz and oils 

BronxJazzy Glad you had a good experience wearing your hair out!


----------



## TheNDofUO

We're on the second page. This is NOT acceptable.


----------



## lamaria211

Desperatley trying to keep my minis in for another 2 weeks (that will make 5 wks) I went to sallys and bought Ion hard water condish and a tail comb to take my braids out easier


----------



## polished07

I need to find my girls a good swimmers poo too! I haven't been swimming once to busy to do anything besides study. I love the DR was on vacation there last year it was just beautiful  I've decided the next time I take my cornrows down I'm going to try minis under my wig well see which one I like better


----------



## Meritamen

TheNDofUO said:


> We're on the second page. This is NOT acceptable.



LOL Neva!!

Something odd happened today, I actually enjoyed detangling my hair. What has the world come to?!


----------



## NikkiQ

I've been unpacking all day so I gave my minis a good cowashing. I may GHE tomorrow while unpacking the 2nd half of our boxes.


----------



## -PYT

Pulled down a tendril from my twistout...probably still 1-2 away.  No biggie.  Ion care when I make APL, just as long as I'm healthy when I get there!  I want to try a twistout bun...without giving myself a headache


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Cowashed my hair earlier and let it air dry. Tomorrow I'm gonna flat iron it but on a low setting.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

I did a HOT tonight and then clarified with Kenra, followed by a moisturizing shampoo, 2 minute reconstruct with Aphogee for 2 minutes then steam DC With BIOLAGE Conditioning balm, rinsed and applied Roux PC for about a minute and applied Paul Mitchell Super Skinny daily treatment for 1-2 minutes.  Applied HE touchably smooth leave-in and CHI silk infusion then air dried.  MY HAIR FEELS FABULOUS!!  It's soft, flowing.  

Downside: my hair is shedding like crazy :-(.  I don't know what to do to stop it because I don't know the cause.  It seemed to have started after I stopped taking biotin but I've been back on them for a week now.  I'm going going to give it another week and see what happens.  I calm my self down by remembering I should shed 50-100 hairs per day anyway.  Could it be that lots of new hairs are suddenly growing all at once, thus shedding lots of old hairs?? Any suggestions??


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Spending the night with QB CTDG all up in my grass. I need to do damage control on the protein overload. I mean.... it's not falling out alot but I need to infuse moisture in these parts QUICK. 

It's my fault though. I heaped on DRC when I usually use it with a very light hand. Any suggestions? I've been doing Co-washes with glycerin and leave-ins for the last day or two.


----------



## claud-uk

Iluvsmuhgrass - If you're not working today you could put your hair into fairly small braids/twists, SOAK them in moisture and wrap saran round the lengths and ends to form a barrier and lock that moisture in.  For the top of your head I'd take another length of saran and wrap it round your whole head a few times, then cover with a scarf and sit under some heat for a greenhouse effect.  If you can keep this on all day it should alleviate most of your probs.  Alternatively, you could add some salt to your con, as it breaks down protein.  Don't leave the con/salt combo on too long tho otherwise you will get the reverse effect and the salt will dry your hair out.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Wow...never knew about the salt thing before. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna do crochet braids next. Still holding on to these twists.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Gonna M&S my minis with QB BRBC and Kemi Oyl


----------



## bajandoc86

Imma take my official official length check pics today for the 6 month mark. Sigh. This means I should blow-dry. But I HATE how blow-dried hair feels.


----------



## gforceroy

I attached pictures for my length check.... and I am surprised that I am about an inch away from APL (my nape anyways). This is the longest my hair has been since I first got a relaxer in middle school! I believe I can reach APL by the end of september. I have been taking vitamins for over a month now and I think that is the reason I finally past CBL. 
Edit: ignore the dirty mirror... Lol
View attachment 155995


----------



## longhairdreaming

So I did a quick rebraid of some of my loose cornrows today and I had flakes ! I'm not sure if it's product build-up 'cause my scalp didn't itch in the areas I had the flakes erplexed. Guess I'll see what's up when I clarify next weekend.


----------



## xu93texas

KiWiStyle said:


> I did a HOT tonight and then clarified with Kenra, followed by a moisturizing shampoo, 2 minute reconstruct with Aphogee for 2 minutes then steam DC With BIOLAGE Conditioning balm, rinsed and applied Roux PC for about a minute and applied Paul Mitchell Super Skinny daily treatment for 1-2 minutes. Applied HE touchably smooth leave-in and CHI silk infusion then air dried. MY HAIR FEELS FABULOUS!! It's soft, flowing.
> 
> *Downside: my hair is shedding like crazy* :-(. I don't know what to do to stop it because I don't know the cause. It seemed to have started after I stopped taking biotin but I've been back on them for a week now. I'm going going to give it another week and see what happens. I calm my self down by remembering I should shed 50-100 hairs per day anyway. Could it be that lots of new hairs are suddenly growing all at once, thus shedding lots of old hairs?? Any suggestions??


 
I've noticed more shedding as well. erplexed  I know we're getting deep into our stretch, but do you think it's the MN??  I'm going to reduce my applications to 3 times per week.  I've increased my MSM, garlic, and biotin doses.  I'll be adding black tea rinses as well on a weekly basis. 
We'll see what happens.


----------



## Phaer

With training for a new job and being unable to see pictures on lhcf (android app) I have missed this thread. How is everyone? I have been wigging it, but with this heat I often feel like yanking it off during the day. I am going to try to do the crotchet braids, but I don't have a latch hook, I am going to see if I can use a hair pin instead. If I leave some of the front and side out, I hope I will be able to do pony tails (crosses fingers)


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Was bored so i put my hair into mini twists... Spritzed my hair with whats in my spray bottle  and sealed with DAX, imo its perfect for these twists cause i feel like they're going to stay longer than the usual .6 seconds with anything else Plus it only took 45 mins!


----------



## KiWiStyle

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I've noticed more shedding as well. erplexed  I know we're getting deep into our stretch, but do you think it's the MN??  I'm going to reduce my applications to 3 times per week.  I've increased my MSM, garlic, and biotin doses.  I'll be adding black tea rinses as well on a weekly basis.
> We'll see what happens.



@xutexas93,
Isn't it scary to see all those shed hairs?  I get them pre-shampoo, in the drain and post-shampoo, it's discouraging.  I didn't do a black tea rinse yesterday because I clarified and did a reconstructor but I will do it again next week.  I'm going to visit Whole Foods today to see if I can find garlic oils/extract for my DC.  I'm going to continue to use alter ego garlic mask as well.  I might be having a Nioxin recharging complex withdrawal too, IDK.  We have to get this shedding under control.


----------



## xu93texas

How long were you taking Nioxin??  I don't think it's that.  My shedding has increased, but not to the point that I'm worried.  I really think it's the MN.  Other women in the thread mentioned an increase in shedding. I really hadn't noticed until a few days ago. I'm going to finish this batch in a week and I'll probably take a break from the challenge.  I'll go back to using just my jbco/avocado/jojoba oil blend and Bee Mine growth serum for my scalp massages/growth aids for a while.


----------



## Fyne

KiWiStyle xu93texas

Being a heavy shedder, I was able to get my shedding under contol I cant say for sure exactly what did it but here's what I did different:

Biotin: I lowered my dose from 7,000mcg (5,000 biotin + HSN 2,000 tabs) to just the 2,000 daily

Oil Mix: I made a oil mix of my favorite oils added garlic + onion essential oils to the mix, I use this to pre-poo and seal

Odourless Garlic: I take around 2,000mcg daily

Im leaning towards the garlic/onion oil mix that helped, but im not sure....im scared to stop anything


----------



## afrofaithful

polished07 said:


> I need to find my girls a good swimmers poo too! I haven't been swimming once to busy to do anything besides study. I love the DR was on vacation there last year it was just beautiful  I've decided the next time I take my cornrows down I'm going to try minis under my wig well see which one I like better



I would suggest the AO swimmer's line. It's pretty good. I bought some for the summer time when I swim and it works pretty well.

faithVA I was thinking about you saying you were recently getting discouraged and you cut your hair. I also remember that you said you can bun now. I think being able to bun really got me over my hurdles. I was able to wash, style, and leave it. I know you said once you were able to bun it wasn't that exciting to you but it really helped me and I think you should give it another whirl.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=198888 said:
			
		

> afrofaithful[/USER];16251331]I would suggest the AO swimmer's line. It's pretty good. I bought some for the summer time when I swim and it works pretty well.
> 
> @faithVA I was thinking about you saying you were recently getting discouraged and you cut your hair. I also remember that you said you can bun now. I think being able to bun really got me over my hurdles. I was able to wash, style, and leave it. I know you said once you were able to bun it wasn't that exciting to you but it really helped me and I think you should give it another whirl.


 
Thanks for the encouragement. I was just getting to a length where I could bun when I had to cut it. Now it's not quite long enough to bun. Right now I am relying on flat twists. They are pretty ugly  Maybe in another 2 to 3 months I can bun it again.


----------



## xu93texas

Fyne,
I'm glad your shedding is under control.   I'm definitely going to look in purchasing garlic and onion tinctures to add to my oil blend.

I did increase my dosage of odorless garlic to 2000mg.  My dosage of biotin has been about the same for the past year and I'm now taking 2000mg of MSM.  

I started using MN last month and I've been applying 6-7 nights per week.  So for me, I think that is the culprit.  I'm decreasing the number of applications and will give it a break.


----------



## afrofaithful

faithVA said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I was just getting to a length where I could bun when I had to cut it. Now it's not quite long enough to bun. Right now I am relying on flat twists. They are pretty ugly  Maybe in another 2 to 3 months I can bun it again.



When I couldn't bun I also used to wear to french braids on the sides and pinned up the ends so it kind of looked like a halo. M&S at night and tied it up. This is still one of my go to styles, as it can be done wet and dry. If you don't like the flat twists essentially it's the same except I think it's a little cuter. You could twist it too. Why are you getting discouraged? Is it styles or lack of progress?


----------



## NikkiQ

*whew* 2nd day of unpacking is done! House doesn't look like a tornado hit it anymore. Finally got to check out if my hair product stash survived the trip...and it all did! Thank the Lord!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I was going to post my June length check but I'm just going to wail til I get my touch up in a couple weeks so it can be more accurate. I have a lot of new growth and I did flat iron it just now but I didn't get to the roots so I'll try to have my length check up by the beginning of July.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Ohhhhhhhh mini braids. You make life so much easier,but you are looking a bit rough right now. I need to redo the front but I'm super lazy and tired right now. I'll leave you be for now...

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## polished07

Fyne said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle xu93texas
> 
> Being a heavy shedder, I was able to get my shedding under contol I cant say for sure exactly what did it but here's what I did different:
> 
> Biotin: I lowered my dose from 7,000mcg (5,000 biotin + HSN 2,000 tabs) to just the 2,000 daily
> 
> Oil Mix: I made a oil mix of my favorite oils added garlic + onion essential oils to the mix, I use this to pre-poo and seal
> 
> Odourless Garlic: I take around 2,000mcg daily
> 
> Im leaning towards the garlic/onion oil mix that helped, but im not sure....im scared to stop anything



When I had postnatal shedding I did this and it put my shedding to a halt! Garlic oil and my oils as a prepoo and taking garlic tabs. I need to get my oldest daughter on this since she's got her cycle her hair has started shedding so I need to do more than just a long dc and protein treatment she's 13 1/2 and relaxed with goals of being BSL/MBL by next sept currently APL so I need to try that


----------



## polished07

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> @xutexas93,
> Isn't it scary to see all those shed hairs?  I get them pre-shampoo, in the drain and post-shampoo, it's discouraging.  I didn't do a black tea rinse yesterday because I clarified and did a reconstructor but I will do it again next week.  I'm going to visit Whole Foods today to see if I can find garlic oils/extract for my DC.  I'm going to continue to use alter ego garlic mask as well.  I might be having a Nioxin recharging complex withdrawal too, IDK.  We have to get this shedding under control.



So black tea rinses are good for shedding?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

NikkiQ said:


> @LilMissSunshine5 I usually cover my hair pretty well with oil before taking down any braids that I've had in for an extended period of time. That helps finger detangling go easier as you take each braid down and then use a wide tooth comb to get any other shed hair that may not have come out during the finger detangling session.



NikkiQ- Thanks for the advice!!!!! I probably only had 25-33% of the lost hair I usually have  I should have always been detangling this way 



NaturalfienD said:


> @LilMissSunshine5 ~ Great question, I separate the hair at the end first with my fingers to decrease tangles further up.  I take the oil of my choice and slather some on whatever section I am working with, then I loosen the hair at the root to undo matting/shed hair from that part. I slide my thumb down the section and remove any additional shed hair. I twist that section back up and move to the next. Check out Cipriana from urbanbushbabes.com she gives a great example of detangling; got this from her. HTH girl



NaturalfienD- Thank you so much for the detailed technique!  It took me 4h, but I did it this way with great results...the only issue is I slathered so much oil on my hair & fell asleep while detangling! When I woke up in the morning, my laptop keyboard was covered in oil


----------



## Evolving78

my hair is back in a bun.  i used a lot of heat this weekend, but i dusted my ends too.  i was really swangin and bangin my hair when i went out!  i was on the dance for whipping my hair around!   i can't wait til it gets longer!  i am going to be a mess! 

my girl made me feel good about my hair yesterday.  she said maybe she should start washing 2x a week!  she is the one friend i can talk about hair stuff with. 

 my dd tried to come at me yesterday with a comb!  i'm sorry, but i don't let folks play in my hair!   she needs to find Barbie and make it happen!

i hope i get some really good growth for Sept.  i'm working on losing weight.  since i last checked, i lost 5 lbs.  i didn't eat bad this weekend either.  i played double dutch too with my sister, nieces, and my kids.  i think we might go back over there today to play again!  

i am going to really lay off of the heat!  my hair is doing well, but i don't want to mess up a good thing.  i might just bun and get some more cute flowers and accessories for the rest of this summer unless i go somewhere really special.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I was just getting to a length where I could bun when I had to cut it. Now it's not quite long enough to bun. Right now I am relying on flat twists. They are pretty ugly  Maybe in another 2 to 3 months I can bun it again.



last summer, my hair stayed in ugly twists!   you have a cute face shape and head, i would rock the mommy wig or some other cute short wig and keep it movin!


----------



## NikkiQ

Well that's great to hear LilMissSunshine5! Well except for the oil on the laptop part


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 how are you bunning your hair? I love hearing everyone's different ways of bunning. Gives me some ideas for when my hair FINALLY gets long enough to bun


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> shortdub78 how are you bunning your hair? I love hearing everyone's different ways of bunning. Gives me some ideas for when my hair FINALLY gets long enough to bun



i found a video on how i use my Spin Pins


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qngf8eXsrzQ

nothing too fancy for me right now until i gain my end of the year goal length.  i don't comb all of my hair going back.  i have a part down the middle (front crown area), so my hair is combed in s swoop motion on the sides.  this helps with not putting tension on my edges.  i don't use gel, but i use pomades to slick away or down baby hairs.  like now i use Murray's!  that stuff helps and doesn't cause reversion until i can get my hands on some more Aveda.


----------



## gforceroy

shortdub78 How long is your hair? I think my hair is too short to use a spin pin to make a bun.....


----------



## pookaloo83

I haven't clarified since I relaxed. I wonder if I should?

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## gvin89

Hair Day!!!!!!!!!!  Pre-poo, cleansing creme rinse, DC/steam, airdry, twists


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I haven't clarified since I relaxed. I wonder if I should?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Wow....and how long ago was that??

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

gforceroy said:


> shortdub78 How long is your hair? I think my hair is too short to use a spin pin to make a bun.....



gforceroy
check out my siggy to see actual length.
my hair is currently APL, but they have small spin pins too!


----------



## Evolving78

pookaloo83 said:


> I haven't clarified since I relaxed. I wonder if I should?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



do you use sulfate shampoos?  if your hair is really sticky come wash day, maybe you should, but if you use sulfate shampoo, you might not have to.  i haven't clarified in awhile, but i use a sulfate shampoo first, and lather second with a non-sulfate shampoo.  plus i wash my hair every 3-4 days.  so i don't have a lot of buildup to begin with.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> @gforceroy
> check out my siggy to see actual length.
> my hair is currently APL, but they have small spin pins too!


 
I haven't used for a while, but I love my small spin pins!


----------



## Evolving78

^^^i got the small and large ones.  i heart those things.  they are the best!  i love them for buns and pin ups. when my hair gets longer, i am going to try the other goody products, like this bun shaper thing they have and one for a french twist.


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83 Say what nah?!?! You mean since you were relaxed.....or since you HAVE relaxed?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=198888 said:
			
		

> afrofaithful[/USER];16251447]When I couldn't bun I also used to wear to french braids on the sides and pinned up the ends so it kind of looked like a halo. M&S at night and tied it up. This is still one of my go to styles, as it can be done wet and dry. If you don't like the flat twists essentially it's the same except I think it's a little cuter. You could twist it too. Why are you getting discouraged? Is it styles or lack of progress?


 

Sorry, I didn't know you had replied back to me.

At this point, there is no part of my hair I'm not frustrated with. I'm just tired of dealing with it. I'm tired of guessing what I should do to it. I'm tired of trying things. I'm tired of putting in time and getting no return of investment. Ok - enough of that vent.

I'm going to get this hair analysis and then get a deva cut and call it a day. And if they have to take it all the way down to 1 to 2" so be it.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];16256731]last summer, my hair stayed in ugly twists!  you have a cute face shape and head, i would rock the mommy wig or some other cute short wig and keep it movin!


 
Girl I have issues. I can't stand anything on my head. I know its the right answer but it will never happen. I would probably cut all my hair off first.

I'm only looking at 2 options right now, suffer through this at this length and just keep cutting the ends until some healthy hair shows up or just cut it off and start over. No wigs, no extensions, no weaves


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> Sorry, I didn't know you had replied back to me.
> 
> At this point, there is no part of my hair I'm not frustrated with. I'm just tired of dealing with it. I'm tired of guessing what I should do to it. I'm tired of trying things. I'm tired of putting in time and getting no return of investment. Ok - enough of that vent.
> 
> I'm going to get this hair analysis and then get a deva cut and call it a day. And if they have to take it all the way down to 1 to 2" so be it.



i know that's right!  i will cut all of my hair off in a minute!  it will be so freeing!  please post pics!


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> Girl I have issues. I can't stand anything on my head. I know its the right answer but it will never happen. I would probably cut all my hair off first.
> 
> I'm only looking at 2 options right now, suffer through this at this length and just keep cutting the ends until some healthy hair shows up or just cut it off and start over. No wigs, no extensions, no weaves



i know how you feel!  i can't do weave or extensions. i like to change up too much and i am scared of them.  i don't feel like myself with them.  but i will rock a short wig from time to time.  this allows me to rock short hair.  i say go head and cut it!  you will feel better and will be able to start from scratch.


----------



## NikkiQ

ROLL CALL TIME

Half way point for the challenge ladies!! Next check in on June 30th. You in or out?  And yes I did call everybody out on this one 

faithVA 
@[email protected]
20perlz
20Something 
3jsmom
Afrobuttafly
Aggie 
alenanicole
allmundjoi 
AlwaysNatural 
amazingbae 
amouronyx
AmyRose92
AnZenAnge
apemay1969 
AryaStarr258
ashee89
AwesomelyNappy
AyannaDivine
bajandoc86 
bedhair29
BellaRose 
BERlin
berrybeautiful1 
bibs
blah54 
BlessedRN prof
BlkOnyx488
blondemane
blueberryd 
Bluetopia 
BreeNique
BronxJazzy
bronzebomb
buddhas_mom
caltron 
caribeandiva
Cendra
CentrixBeauti
CHANNYY
chelleypie810
Chiquitita
CleopatrasCousin
@cns26
cocoma
CoffeeBrown
collegeDoll
cordei
Curlygirly9
Darenia
DearJohn
diadall 
dianalfis
Distorted Barbie
Dominicanatural
DTWgrl 
Duchesse
Dyaspora 
EasypeaZee 
EbonyHairedPrincess
ebsalita 
Ella
Evallusion
fashionrocks
felic1
Firstborn2
fiyahwerks
Fyne
Geminigirl
gennatay 
gforceroy
GIJane
GoddessMaker
GoodNewsHairJunkie
GreenApple
growingbrown
Guyaneek
gvin89
hair_rehab
HakueixBeauty
HighAspirations 
HoneyCoated 
idontlikemiihairiLOVEit
ikarialily
Iluvsmuhgrass
indarican
irsgirl
itsjusthair88 
IWantCurlyHair
jaded_faerie
jayjaycurlz
Jaysin
JazzyOleBabe
JustGROWwithIt 
justicefighter1913
kandegirl
kandigyrl
KaramelKutie803
kbragg
Keedah
keelioness 
Kerryann
Kimberly
KinkyCurlyKid 
kittenz 
Kiwi74
klsjackson
koolkittychick
kristaa.10
@KumakoXsd
kupenda 
KurlyNinja 
LaChaBla
LadyRaider 
LakaciaL
lexitrent
lexxi
livinthevida 
longfroinghair 
lorenarose337
lovebug10
LoveCrazyHair
LovelyLisa1920
lovely_locks
LoveTheSkinImIn
Loving
lovinglife2010 
Lurkee
Luvee1 
Lyric
MaintaintheSexy 
Majestye 
mamaore
mami2010
Mazza64 
Meemee6223 
menina
MeowMix
Meritamen
Micaiahty 
miss cosmic 
Missdelicious1 
Missjae09 
Moca
MrsJaiDiva
mscece1
MsSonya 
mzcris
NaijaBeauty21 
Nat1984
NaturallySweet73 
Nerdstruck
NetteyP
newflowers
NewHairWOWeave 
Niknak20
Ntrlmystik 
NYDiva
Ogoma 
Onhergrind09
pdiop81
Phaer 
Philippians413 
phillyrn 
pink219
PittiPat
pookaloo83
Poutchi
princezzLeia
-PYT
QUEENJAMES231
RayRayFurious
RarityFluttershy
RemyRem
ResieCupp 
Rufigirl
RS1976
Seamonster
Sianna
silentdove13
SimJam 
simplybeauty 
SincerelyBeautiful
skraprchik 
spade
Spongebob 
sqzbly1908 
StephElise
sugarwater
summerskiss88
sunnygirl807 
sunshine2287
Swanky
sweet_silvia88
sydwrites
tajaun 
tanyaj
tarshaejohnson
TeshiaGonzo 
TheNDofUO
theNaturalWonders 
theneolution
tiffers
tiffjust2002
tiredbeauty
TLC1020 
TriniJaNY 
Trixie58
wiggy4life
Willow00
ynotbd1
Your Cheeziness
YsanneBueno 
zoeyy


----------



## faithVA

I'm here but I'm out. No length checks for me for many, many months. Hopefully I will get my hair cut in July.


----------



## 3jsmom

I am in!!!


----------



## SimJam

Im in ... I did do a trim last month but I still see some progress. I think that, all things being equal, I will be APL by years end.


----------



## caltron

I'm still in it, but I'm definitely not going to make it in 2012.  My hair had been really dry and snapping off,  but it didn't seem to be from chemicals or heat.  Turns out I had a nutritional deficiency from my strenuous exercise and diet.  

I didn't do a BC, but the only fix is going to be starting over, so I will have gradually trim it off as healthy hair grows in.

The good thing is that I know how to take care of my hair better now.  I'm going to have to shoot for the end of 2013 and even that may be optimistic.


----------



## sydwrites

Im in, I just put a fresh set of twists in my hair not thinking about the length check so ill probably do the official one in July.  Looking at my hair while I was twisting ill say I have about an 1.5 to 2 inches left before goal. Im hoping ill make it by  October for homecoming!


----------



## NikkiQ

caltron said:


> I'm still in it, but I'm definitely not going to make it in 2012. My hair had been really dry and snapping off, but it didn't seem to be from chemicals or heat. Turns out I had a nutritional deficiency from my strenuous exercise and diet.
> 
> I didn't do a BC, but the only fix is going to be starting over, so I will have gradually trim it off as healthy hair grows in.
> 
> The good thing is that I know how to take care of my hair better now. I'm going to have to shoot for the end of 2013 and even that may be optimistic.


 
caltron it's great that you're being optimistic about it. Your hair will be even healthier now that you know what's best for your hair. We can't wait to see how much lush hair you're gonna be swangin next year. You better keep up posted too. Don't make me call you out again!


----------



## bronzebomb

In still in.  I'm in flat twists now.  Here is my hair before install.  I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get more length in s few days


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^oooh bronzebomb look at all that hair!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm out I believe as I have had to trim and doubt my hair will be sl before 2016


----------



## kandegirl

Dang, I got called out!!! LOL  Well ladies, it seems APL is still my journey. I had my hair cut in a bob in December, to cut off damage and it grew out a lot.   But then I wanted a slanted bob, again... Then we I saw how my haid had grown, I just wanted long layers. Needless to say, I had damage in the crown (my week spot) and on my right hand side, so I got it cut off again. Male friends were too happy! lol So I'm back at a bob. One guy was like, "you've been growing your hair forever, you can't cut your own hair!" lol


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess

Lawd you put us all the way on blast .

I stepped out of this challenge because I thought it was for naturals only .  I probably won't make APL this year because I just got a haircut on Friday .


----------



## Lurkee

I am in. I cannot length check though because I did mine early June. I am staying till December.


----------



## xu93texas

NikkiQ,
I'm not listed in the roll call. Would you plz add me to your official list. I just joined a week ago. Thanks!!


----------



## NikkiQ

EbonyHairedPrincess said:


> Lawd you put us all the way on blast .
> 
> *I stepped out of this challenge because I thought it was for naturals only* . I probably won't make APL this year because I just got a haircut on Friday .
> 
> 
> Not sure If I have January pics for comparison. This was late September 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was May 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was June 2012


 
EbonyHairedPrincessNice progress!! But nope...this challenge is from everyone. Encouragement for all no matter if you're relaxed, natural, loc'd, etc.


----------



## NikkiQ

You got it xu93texas


----------



## gvin89

In! All I want for Christmas is healthy APL lol!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess

Well I'm still in it then  !


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^we weren't gonna let you leave that easily anyway


----------



## MeowMix

lollollollol. NikkiQ you don't take no mess!  I'm in.

 Now,I am going to change the ETA for APL from August to December 31, 2012.  I'll also need a time stamp of 11:59pm.  Believe it or not these scroungy l'il bantu knots do stretch out.  HHJ everybody


----------



## xu93texas

polished07 said:


> So black tea rinses are good for shedding?


 
polished07,
Yes, black tea rinses help control shedding.  I use Lipton pearl black tea.  Any black tea would do.


----------



## kandegirl

Here are my before (not flat ironed yet) and after pics. I can flip the layers up or down. It's a very good though cut but I'm going back up in a weave, to start the growing process again, sometime soon.

I keep saying it but I'm going to stop cutting my hair (except for trims) until I meet my goal of APL, then I'm going to cut it myself.


----------



## NikkiQ

That bob is SO cute kandegirl!


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ got the thread poppin! Lol 

I would personally like to re-welcome all of u lovely ladies. APL may not be as far away as u suspect


----------



## lamaria211

bronzebomb you hair has such a pretty curl pattern and its nice and thick


----------



## kandegirl

NikkiQ said:


> That bob is SO cute kandegirl!



Thanks, it's my first time w/ real layers!


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> @NikkiQ got the thread poppin! Lol
> 
> I would personally like to re-welcome all of u lovely ladies. APL may not be as far away as u suspect


 

Well you know how I am about everyone receiving the support they need and being able to offer advice wherever we can. Nothing makes me happier than to see the progress everyone has had. I mean HELLO! Look at where your hair is now growbaby


----------



## NikkiQ

MeowMix said:


> lollollollol. @NikkiQ *you don't take no mess!* I'm in.
> 
> Now,I am going to change the ETA for APL from August to December 31, 2012. I'll also need a time stamp of 11:59pm. Believe it or not these scroungy l'il bantu knots do stretch out. HHJ everybody


 
Like my mom says...I ain't shuckin and jivin! 

Did you cornrow you hair and then bantu knot the ends MeowMix?? I bet the results of that are to die for!


----------



## lovebug10

I'm In! I know i said i didn't want to length check because i know im far from my goal but I might as well do it when i rollerset/ wash this week 

Also, my hair has been shedding like CRAZY! every time i pass a comb through my hair SO MUCH hair comes out. Some shed & some little broken pieces.

Even just smoothing my hair with the palms of my hands causes little pieces to come out. I think I'm going to do APhogee 2 step soon... Its been a while since I've used my beloved protein treatment!


----------



## MeowMix

NikkiQ.   Yes I did.  Queue up the ♫ I'm a big girl now song. ♫

I have been SO bad in this challenge.  Right now I'm trying to catch up on about 20 pages of updates.  I almost missed the June length too?  I promise y'all next round Imma be better


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Well you know how I am about everyone receiving the support they need and being able to offer advice wherever we can. Nothing makes me happier than to see the progress everyone has had. I mean HELLO! Look at where your hair is now growbaby



Blushing.. I am 100% positive I would not be where I am without u lovely ladies.


----------



## Loving

I think I am there (*fingers crossed*). I may post a pic depending on how straight I can get my hair on Sunday. My hair is only 'swanging' one day a week due to the gym from Monday - Saturday.

My siggy was taken the week before my last T/U which was on May 12. I only did a little dusting then so hopefully I should be there by now.


----------



## NikkiQ

Loving you looked pretty close in May so I know you're gonna be APL by the end of the summer!


----------



## Guinan

Count me in!! I'm doing a preliminary length check on blow-dried hair this Friday but the official check, on straightened hair will be 7/15/12.


----------



## AmyRose92

I'm in! I'm grazing APL right now. I'll probably claim it at the end of the year for good measure


----------



## Phaer

No June 30th check in for me. There is no change from the March 30th check in (thank my mama fir that) . I definitely will do the next one in September.


----------



## Evolving78

i woke up and saw a bunch of names i haven't seen in awhile!   welcome back ladies!


----------



## NaturalfienD

KiWiStyle said:


> Downside: my hair is shedding like crazy :-(. I don't know what to do to stop it because I don't know the cause. It seemed to have started after I stopped taking biotin but I've been back on them for a week now. I'm going going to give it another week and see what happens. I calm my self down by remembering I should shed 50-100 hairs per day anyway. Could it be that lots of new hairs are suddenly growing all at once, thus shedding lots of old hairs?? Any suggestions??


.
.
KiWiStyle ~ I have been stalking other threads about coffee/tea rinses and read that the caffeine from either is very helpful for shedding. Some of the ladies have used it after shampooing/conditioning, leaving it on from 5 to 20 minutes (paying close attention to the scalp) and others use it as a mix to their daily spritz. This is the one that I am reading ... http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=303531

I am wanting to try this but I have a lot going on right now with my hair- planning on getting this poppin in the fourth quarter of the year though. 



Phaer said:


> With training for a new job and being unable to see pictures on lhcf (android app) I have missed this thread. How is everyone? *I have been wigging it, but with this heat I often feel like yanking it off during the day.* I am going to try to do the crotchet braids, but I don't have a latch hook, I am going to see if I can use a hair pin instead. If I leave some of the front and side out, I hope I will be able to do pony tails (crosses fingers)


.
.
Phaer ~ Hunni boo- that is exactly why I went back to twists (extensions) I couldn't do the u-part in this desert sun ... hell to tha naw.  If you yank yours off and throw it in the backseat before you have a chance to install your crotchet braids, there will be no judgment from me. 



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @NaturalfienD- Thank you so much for the detailed technique! It took me 4h, but I did it this way with great results...the only issue is I slathered so much oil on my hair & fell asleep while detangling! *When I woke up in the morning, my laptop keyboard was covered in oil*


.
.
LilMissSunshine5 ~ I am thankful that this method worked for you. I found it to be effective for me ... it takes a bit of time to get used to this approach (from my experience) but as time goes on, you will get faster. By the way, the bolded above was hella funny. I busted out laughing ... thanks for the smile girlfriend. 



growbaby said:


> Blushing.. I am 100% positive I would not be where I am without u lovely ladies.


 
growbaby ~ I want the hair in your siggy!! Too beautiful!!


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello Ladies,

I finally completed my twist extensions and I am happy that I don't have to fuss with my hair for a good amount of time.  I will probably redo the front in two or three weeks- either my twists are slipping or momma is getting some growth in the front.  ::Boom::  I continue to spray my mix of water, aloe vera, rosemary oil, and a cap of SAA one to two times per day. I have been applying my MN mix every other day (just noticed the challenge ends at the end of July, about to get it poppin over there in a spell) and cowashing in between applications because my scalp gets dry.  

After a three week hiatus, I am back on my Insanity routine.  There were several motivating factors that led me to get back into the routine (even though I prefer to post up on my couch and watch television.)  My mood is improved when I work out, my anniversary is coming up and I got to feel comfortable in my 'fit, and I want my hair to grow.    Shaun-T has me doing things I have never, not done before.  I strongly dislike him while watching the video but I grow to love him as I see the results from the hard work.  

I am back on my shakes with whey protein (two scoops), chlorella, and spirulina (sp.)  I will be getting into my daily vitamin intake of biotin and a multivitamin effective today.  Oh and there are two 16 ounces bottles of water sitting here looking at me ... gotta get back on that too.


----------



## Meritamen

Hello again fellow APL 2012 classmates!  I'm still in but won't do a length check till the third go around in September. Been keeping my hair in plaits while at home and wearing wigs when going out. That's about it.


----------



## Philippians413

Whoops. Thought I made a post in here lol. I'm almost at Bsl, I've been past Apl for some time now.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

I was looking through the list and was wondering why i wasn't in it....until i realized i graduated .. ninja status is defective since i post in here like its nothing


----------



## NikkiQ

Philippians413 said:


> Whoops. Thought I made a post in here lol. I'm almost at Bsl, I've been past Apl for some time now.


 
Yay!!! When did you make APL??? I'll update it on the list


----------



## caribeandiva

I'm still in. I'm positive I will be APL by New year's eve.


----------



## Philippians413

NikkiQ said:


> Yay!!! When did you make APL??? I'll update it on the list


 
NikkiQ Just checked and it was back in December. I didn't think it was that long ago lol.


----------



## Firstborn2

Hi Ladies, I'm still in..I'm hoping to make APL by December. It's been a difficult road for my hair this year a lot of shedding...I hope I have gotten it under control, I had extension put in last week. So I won't make the length check at the end of the month but I'm still in the challenge.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I'm all in NikkiQ!!  I'll do a length check this Saturday the latest.  I know I'm past CBL, but I have some Denman damage to trim away, so I'm still not sure I'll make APL by my goal of end of August...but I know I'll be there by end of the year for sure!


----------



## Rapunzel1309

Hi friends - I've been really quiet since joining this challenge, but I got a relaxer on Friday and have the results. At this rate, I'm hoping for APL by December (which is slightly above line 1). HHG everyone!


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm still in....still aiming for Dec 2012. Have about 1 inch to go on the right nape....and the left nape about 2 inches (it is always been shorter on the left )

Official checks and comparisons:

Right Side -
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Left Side -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bang -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Left Nape -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right Nape -


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 you only have like an inch to go!! Screw December. You'll be there before our next check in in September!


----------



## diadall

I am still here!


----------



## Ogoma

I am still in, but I am on a personal no-length check challenge until the end of the summer. I need to motivate myself to find interesting styles for the length I have and not wait until I have the length I want.

I did a length check in March and I will do another one in September.


----------



## MeowMix

bajandoc86.  Woooooowee, that's some progress.  Check you out all early with the length check too.  When my hair 'grows up' it need to be like you. 

shortdub78, hey good seeing you too.  Did you graduate out of this post?  Looks like it


----------



## KurlyNinja

I was APL about 2 months ago. Then I trimmed 2 inches off to get rid of some layers. If anybody has ever BC'd then you know of the natural mullet I speak of. My bang area is now 2 inches below my chin. The rest of my hair is full SL. even the sides are getting closer to APL now. I'm glad I decided to trim. I want length but the layers were making my hair look thin. And I'll get there eventually.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ, I feel like a step-child, I didn't get mentioned :-(.  Anyhow, I'm still in and planning my flat ironing strategy for the weekend.  I'm still standing by my December 2012 graduation but it'll be nice to see how close I am to my goal come year's end.

ETA: I guess I was listed but under my old screen name which is Kiwi74.  If it isn't any trouble, do you mind changing it to my new screen name?  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^My bad KiWiStyle!!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^^My bad KiWiStyle!!!!!



Thanks hun .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

MeowMix

i don't know?  i didn't see my name on this list, so i guess NikkiQ is kicking me out? 
i just like it in here!  everyone in this thread is a hunny bunny! but hopefully my time will be up by Sept.  Sept is my make or break month every year.


----------



## NikkiQ

I only called out the ladies who have not graduated shortdub78. I ain't kickin anybody out


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I only called out the ladies who have not graduated @shortdub78. I ain't kickin anybody out


 
Wow I feel some kinda way now.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> I only called out the ladies who have not graduated shortdub78. I ain't kickin anybody out



thank you love muffin!   you is mighty kind for lettin me stayin!


----------



## xNichex

Wow the progress is great! I wont know mine till Sept, hope I get to see some results


----------



## TLC1020

Hey Everybody.....

I'm still in, I will take pics tonight and post them soon, it's looking pretty good, I should make it there by December...


----------



## LadyRaider

I'm in but most likely still an inch away! We will see.


----------



## Duchesse

I'm actually bsb  in the back but feel hesitant to claim apl till more hair reaches it. I'll claim it in sept/Oct for sure!


----------



## klsjackson

I had a serious setback due to breakage and got a haircut AFTER I joined this challenge. Go figure!! I've had good growth, but due to the short length of the cut don't think I will make it to APL this year, maybe full SL.  So I guess I'm out.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:
			
		

> Wow I feel some kinda way now.



What's up? Was it something I said?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> What's up? Was it something I said?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
I'm just being dramatic. I'm over it now


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm going to have DH take a length pic of one of my mini braids in the back when I take them down to redo a few this weekend.


----------



## afrofaithful

faithVA said:


> Sorry, I didn't know you had replied back to me.
> 
> At this point, there is no part of my hair I'm not frustrated with. I'm just tired of dealing with it. I'm tired of guessing what I should do to it. I'm tired of trying things. I'm tired of putting in time and getting no return of investment. Ok - enough of that vent.
> 
> I'm going to get this hair analysis and then get a deva cut and call it a day. And if they have to take it all the way down to 1 to 2" so be it.



 everything will get better maybe just get some micros and leave it for a a few months. You're in VA, I know of a braid salon in MD that's really good and reasonable PM me if you're interested and I'll give you the info. I know when I was in the in between stage I stayed in twists and micros. I also tried a weave...but we don't speak of that fiasco.


----------



## Cendra

I'm in, will post my pics next week - heading out of town and will be flat ironing my hair while I'm away. Stay tuned.


----------



## Meemee6223

I decided to transition so I'll be cutting off my relaxed ends one day. If it weren't for that I'd be very close to apl if not there already. So, I'm out but I'm rooting for y'all!


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:


> @pookaloo83 Say what nah?!?! You mean since you were relaxed.....or since you HAVE relaxed?




When I WAS relaxed.


----------



## TheNDofUO

pookaloo83 love your siggy


----------



## Blairx0

I got no mention, but I'm still here mixing up deep conditoners and looking for inspiration


----------



## menina

i'm in just gotta put my pics on this laptop...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Here is what my hair looks like today after finger detangling it with oil...the pic with me in orange was me with a mini twistout before I separated my hair!


----------



## Evolving78

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Here is what my hair looks like today after finger detangling it with oil...the pic with me in orange was me with a mini twistout before I separated my hair!



i love it!  your hair is so full!


----------



## NikkiQ

I missed you on roll call Blairx0???? Yeah I will fix that now


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I missed you on roll call Blairx0???? Yeah I will fix that now



I think so. But I'm not going anywhere. I already Posted my June check in picture. I plan to flat iron again in September for a wedding and stick around the thread until everyone migrates to the BSl thread.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

I'm still here and I'm still in.  Dec 2012 is my timeline.  I am feeling that I won't get there but I am gonna keep in trucking.  At CBL when stretch in the back.


----------



## Seamonster

Of course I am still here, I love this challenge. I will take my pic by the 30th, but will probably post late as it is a holiday week end.


----------



## afroette

So i fexi-rod'ed my hair last night and let it air dry. only put in five rods.  today i noticed that my puffy hair is all on the same side but not in a row. i hate my hair and look forward to it growing out so i can cut off the puffy parts


----------



## Guyaneek

I'm going to straighten and trim this weekend but I believe I am very close to APL.  I would say no more than an inch but that may change after the trim.


----------



## felic1

I hope to be able to do a length check in the next few days or so. I have to take my twists out first.......


----------



## AlwaysNatural

My hair looks uneven, im getting a sew in in two daysand I have no camera. I'm not apl anyways... i need some megatek, cornrows and castor oil in my life. Lol..smh..


----------



## mscece1

Iv'e been MIA but im still in. I'm pleased with my progress so far will be ready for checkin. I'm not postin my pic until July 2nd cause my anniversary is July 3 and i'm flat ironing my hair. I have not flat ironed since march so im excited to see how it looks straight.


----------



## Fyne

Hey ladies,

Just as well I was planning to go flat iron shopping on Sat (my trusty Remington's broke down) I'm in! Pics on Sat...Hope to be APL by Sept check in x


----------



## NitaChantell

I wasn't included in the roll call , I'm still in though. I'm putting a weave in soon so I can't do an update on the 30th, but here are some progress pics:


----------



## claud-uk

KurlyNinja said:


> I was APL about 2 months ago. Then I trimmed 2 inches off to get rid of some layers. If anybody has ever BC'd then you know of *the natural mullet I speak of*. My bang area is now 2 inches below my chin. The rest of my hair is full SL. even the sides are getting closer to APL now. I'm glad I decided to trim. I want length but the layers were making my hair look thin. And I'll get there eventually.



Girl, I'm just at NOSE length in the front, and the back is only 1" from APL... the Mother of mullets 

Still in this challenge, I estimate I'll be APL at the back by July/August but the front and crown   still 7" to go.  An average ETA for full-all-round-shortest-bits-reaching-APL is January 2013.


----------



## pookaloo83

Why have I only had these braids in for 2 weeks and it feels like 2 months?!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

im out because i will still be in my weave


----------



## lexxi

Im in but I won't be flat ironing it's too hot here and would only last a day

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Kerryann said:


> im out because i will still be in my weave


 
but you're still in the challenge though, right Kerryann?


----------



## lamaria211

NitaChantell said:
			
		

> I wasn't included in the roll call , I'm still in though. I'm putting a weave in soon so I can't do an update on the 30th, but here are some progress pics:



Congrats u look pretty much there


----------



## lamaria211

Doing a Dry DC on my minis no heat


----------



## Evolving78

i don't know if i am going to wash today or tomorrow. i might go see Lalah Hathaway friday, so i may need to wash today.  if i go friday, i need to promise myself not to wear my hair down.  it will be curly and up.  

the silk elements in the tan jar with the copper top seems to have more moisturizing ingredients the the silk elements olive.  i may grab a pack of that and try it out before i buy the jar and have to give it away again.

i am going to give myself a protein treatment today, but i am just going to use the Aphogee 2 min and leave it on in the shower for 2 mins.  i plan on prepooing with some oil.  i ran out of avocado.  i still need to go to the store and get some.  i used my Keracare essential oil and it gave more of a stiff oily feeling, instead of a soft oily feeling.

after i rinse out the oil, i am going to apply the aphogee, rinse, then shampoo like normal.

i sneak the protein in from time to time, but i don't use strong proteins anymore and i don't allow it to sit on my hair longer than 2 mins.


----------



## TruMe

NikkiQ - I know you have me as a graduate awhile ago but I will be posting update pics this weekend of my top layers because those are the ones that I wanted to reach APL by the end of this year.  I usually seem to always take a peek at my length every now and then but haven't in the last month or two so I am real excited to see where I am come the end of this month.


----------



## NikkiQ

TruMe said:
			
		

> NikkiQ - I know you have me as a graduate awhile ago but I will be posting update pics this weekend of my top layers because those are the ones that I wanted to reach APL by the end of this year.  I usually seem to always take a peek at my length every now and then but haven't in the last month or two so I am real excited to see where I am come the end of this month.



Hey TruMe you know I'm not gonna turn down pics of your hair!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## SavannahNatural

I'm definitely in.  Not sure how much progress I might have made from earlier in the month, but I'm willing to snap a pic and check it out!


----------



## NikkiQ

Very tempted to take these minis out. They're starting to unravel and the fuzz is out of control!!!


----------



## lamaria211

If my minis were not under a wig I would have had to take them out long time ago


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies, still GHEing and keeping my hair covered in a satin scarf. NikkiQ I'm definately still in but wasn't mentioned in roll call. I'll do a pull down for check in and flat iron late July early August.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> If my minis were not under a wig I would have had to take them out long time ago


 
I just got all my wigs Saturday so they had been up in a ponytail exposed since I put them in


----------



## Missdelicious1

Haha NikkiQ I don't mind being called out.  You guys keep me on top of hair game. I was gonna try to skip this update since I don't feel I've made a lot of progress, but I guess I'll stop being a punk and post some pics...in a few days.


----------



## lamaria211

Missdelicious1 said:
			
		

> Haha NikkiQ I don't mind being called out.  You guys keep me on top of hair game. I was gonna try to skip this update since I don't feel I've made a lot of progress, but I guess I'll stop being a punk and post some pics...in a few days.



Just when you think you havent made any progress, pics tell a different story


----------



## menina

menina said:


> i'm in just gotta put my pics on this laptop...




so i'm still under the collar bone, but i my layers have grown out some more. i really want my hair to be a blunt cut, but i also want my length.


----------



## gvin89

Does anyone here measure to keep up with their growth?


----------



## NYDiva

I'm in, but definitely farther away from goal.  Got it cut in April to the top of shoulder length.  That was a bit more drastic than I wanted, but it needed to be cut.......................


----------



## pookaloo83

I don't know if I should take these twists out now or after I move. Cause I know my hair is gonna be the last thing I want to do. I've been busy packing and I'm not close to done!


----------



## lamaria211

gvin89 said:
			
		

> Does anyone here measure to keep up with their growth?



I only use pics


----------



## NikkiQ

Pics for me too...and my length check shirt that I made that looks a hot mess

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## bones

Hi guys! I would love to join the challenge. I just finished the SL challenge, so APL is my new goal! My one year heat ban is over on Saturday, but I probably won't use heat until next month.

Current hair length
Shoulder Length

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural 

APL goal month
December 2012

Current Reggie and styling choices
Co-wash weekly w/ Tresseme Naturals.
Deep condition w/ Joico Moisture Recovery.
Leave-in w/ Giovanni SAS + seal w/ oils (coconut,jojoba,castor, peppermint).
Style w/ twists typically using gel or shea butter.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Remembering to take multivitamins, up my water intake. Work on trying new protective hair styles, attempt to make a bun.


----------



## Blairx0

bones said:
			
		

> Hi guys! I would love to join the challenge. I just finished the SL challenge, so APL is my new goal! My one year heat ban is over on Saturday, but I probably won't use heat until next month.
> 
> Current hair length
> Shoulder Length
> 
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> Natural
> 
> APL goal month
> December 2012
> 
> Current Reggie and styling choices
> Co-wash weekly w/ Tresseme Naturals.
> Deep condition w/ Joico Moisture Recovery.
> Leave-in w/ Giovanni SAS + seal w/ oils (coconut,jojoba,castor, peppermint).
> Style w/ twists typically using gel or shea butter.
> 
> What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> Remembering to take multivitamins, up my water intake. Work on trying new protective hair styles, attempt to make a bun.



Your hair looks so thick!


----------



## afroette

I just noticed that I'm not on the challenger list.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Hmmm...since i'm not APL in the front... i can come out of "hiding" ..


----------



## pookaloo83

Won't do my length check till September. And I will straighten then too.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

bones said:


> Hi guys! I would love to join the challenge. I just finished the SL challenge, so APL is my new goal! My one year heat ban is over on Saturday, but I probably won't use heat until next month.
> 
> Current hair length
> Shoulder Length
> 
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> Natural
> 
> APL goal month
> December 2012
> 
> Current Reggie and styling choices
> Co-wash weekly w/ Tresseme Naturals.
> Deep condition w/ Joico Moisture Recovery.
> Leave-in w/ Giovanni SAS + seal w/ oils (coconut,jojoba,castor, peppermint).
> Style w/ twists typically using gel or shea butter.
> 
> What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> Remembering to take multivitamins, up my water intake. Work on trying new protective hair styles, attempt to make a bun.



I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!


----------



## newnyer

*wave* Don't worry NikkiQ I'm still here! Lmao! *runs back to the bushes*


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I'm still in but wont be able to do a length check this time around. I'll do one in sept. I should be there by then.


----------



## NikkiQ

challenger list is being updated as it's brought to my attention ladies. I'm SO sorry if I left people off. My mind has been a total clusterfck lately. My bad!


----------



## Meritamen

I have started to do a good dusting of my hair; still want a professional trim though.


----------



## Missdelicious1

:update: pics!!

I guess I made more progress than I thought.  Not sure if I can claim APL-you guys be the judge.  I feel like I'd lie to myself .  Anyway, here goes...The first pic shows my last update in March. The others are my update pics taken tonight.


----------



## Danewshe

Missdelicious1 said:


> :update: pics!!
> 
> I guess I made more progress than I thought.  Not sure if I can claim APL-you guys be the judge.  I feel like I'd lie to myself .  Anyway, here goes...The first pic shows my last update in March. The others are my update pics taken tonight.



Yes, Yes YES! Go on and claim your title! Great progress, beautiful hair!


----------



## NaturallySweet73

I DO APOLOGIZE, but I'm OUT!!! Schedule and life is overflowing  Sorry again

I really want to pick this up latter though

Be blessed!


----------



## bones

Blairx0 said:


> Your hair looks so thick!



It really is thick, and it was still wet in those pictures. It was hard transitioning for a year and still not being able to pull my hair back, even though I had the length to.


----------



## claud-uk

^^^ sounds like a good problem to have to me!



Did a WGO + Sunflower Oil + Honey prepoo overnight, washed with cheapie clarifying poo to ends + M&T Deep Moisturizing poo to scalp this morning, then applied my Daily Fixx fatty acid treatment for 5 mins.  Now doing a DC with Keracare Humecto + CON AO Con + WGO mixed.


----------



## lamaria211

Missdelicious1 said:
			
		

> :update: pics!!
> 
> I guess I made more progress than I thought.  Not sure if I can claim APL-you guys be the judge.  I feel like I'd lie to myself .  Anyway, here goes...The first pic shows my last update in March. The others are my update pics taken tonight.



Congrats


----------



## Guinan

Missdelicious1 said:


> :update: pics!!
> 
> I guess I made more progress than I thought. Not sure if I can claim APL-you guys be the judge. I feel like I'd lie to myself . Anyway, here goes...The first pic shows my last update in March. The others are my update pics taken tonight.


 
I say yes!! You can claim APL Congrats!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Whaaaaa....??? We have ANOTHER graduate!? This is great! I'll update the list when I get to my comp 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## TruMe

gvin89 - I measure every time.  It lets me know when I may be having issues as well as getting me familiar with how much my hair grows per month or so.

bones - You have beautiful hair.

Missdelicious1 - Congratulations!


----------



## NikkiQ

NaturallySweet73 said:


> I DO APOLOGIZE, but I'm OUT!!! Schedule and life is overflowing Sorry again
> 
> I really want to pick this up latter though
> 
> Be blessed!


 
NaturallySweet73 do you want to stay in the challenge and just check in whenever you can? We're here until the end of the year so we aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> but you're still in the challenge though, right Kerryann?



lady hell yeah when i take this sucker out would be some time in July hopefully the end so i will do a check then for u.. i have to make it by years end so protective styling will be it for me weave to achieve


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Fortunately you are not in the same boat as I am. I cut my hair all the way back to nape length in the back and EL for the rest of my hair. I will be doing good to make it to SL by the end of the year. *I'm only still in this challenge cuz I'm cohosting  and I know NikkiQ would give me grief.*
> 
> Sorry you had to trim so much. Hope you get some good advice to help you recover


 
faithVA why am I just now seeing this???! Must've missed it when we were moving. I would never give you grief if you wanted to leave the challenge lady. Do whatever makes you happy. Just know that we'll be here for you if you ever decided to join us again in this challenge or in BSL 2013 next year


----------



## faithVA

[USER=198888 said:
			
		

> afrofaithful[/USER];16261451] everything will get better maybe just get some micros and leave it for a a few months. You're in VA, I know of a braid salon in MD that's really good and reasonable PM me if you're interested and I'll give you the info. I know when I was in the in between stage I stayed in twists and micros. I also tried a weave...but we don't speak of that fiasco.


 
Thanks for being so sweet. I made an appointment yesterday to get a Deva Cut. It feels like the right decision. I'm really excited.  

Unfortunately I have to wait until August for my appointment  But it will be right around my 2 year LHCF anniversary.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];16275175]@faithVA why am I just now seeing this???! Must've missed it when we were moving. I would never give you grief if you wanted to leave the challenge lady. Do whatever makes you happy. Just know that we'll be here for you if you ever decided to join us again in this challenge or in BSL 2013 next year


 
Yeah girl, you were busy getting ready for PR. 

By the time I get to SL again, yall's hair will be swangin, and you will be saying you are Puerto Rican born and raised in Puerto Rico cuz people will be sayin you got the good hair


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA
i would give you grief!   now have some deep conditioner and chill!


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Yeah girl, you were busy getting ready for PR.
> 
> By the time I get to SL again, yall's hair will be swangin, and you will be saying you are Puerto Rican born and raised in Puerto Rico cuz people will be sayin you got the good hair


 

Ooooh I would never claim to be from here  I'm a proud New Orleanian . Plus there aren't many curly headed Puerto Ricans around here. They all straighten their hair. Everyone here thinks I'm Dominican lol


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Ooooh I would never claim to be from here  I'm a proud New Orleanian . Plus there aren't many curly headed Puerto Ricans around here. They all straighten their hair. Everyone here thinks I'm Dominican lol


 
See already pretending to be Dominican 

I'm going to your lovely city for the 1st time next week. Very excited.


----------



## Mjon912

NitaChantell you like a hop, skip n jump away! You'll be there very soon =)

menina you hair looks good, you already have a pretty blunt cut

Meemee6223 I plan on transitioning to, a long transition, but I want to wait until I get to MBL...I think I'd go crazy if I was doing all of this to keep my hair healthy and not seeing any growth because I kept cutting, this way I Feel like if I get to MBL when I get tired of the protective styles I can wear it down and not be like 

gvin89 I tried to make a length shirt...it did not end well... Sometimes I'll take a ruler and try to measure how far it is from where my hair stops to my next goal but that's about it...If I could figure out how to make a length shirt I would

bones you texture looks so pretty, and the shine...very pretty

Well I'm getting ready for my relaxer... I'm either going to do it tomorrow or fri, more then likely fri... Question, I've been using regular strength relaxer and have a little left, I bought a mild strength but I still wanna use up the regular... Can I mix the two in my bowl and then add my Jojoba oil? Or will I mess my hair up doing that?


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> See already pretending to be Dominican
> 
> I'm going to your lovely city for the 1st time next week. Very excited.


 
Going for Essence? There's a natural hair meetup that weekend too.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Going for Essence? There's a natural hair meetup that weekend too.


 
Yes for Essence. 

Don't tell me that. My SO will be looking at me all crazy if I try to go to a hair meetup.


----------



## NikkiQ

LOL faithVA I know Curly Nikki was going there. Not sure when though.


----------



## Missdelicious1

NikkiQ said:


> Whaaaaa....??? We have ANOTHER graduate!? This is great! I'll update the list when I get to my comp
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



 You have no idea how excited I am to reach my first hair goal. LHCF ladies are so awesome for all of your encouragement. Thank-you!


----------



## NikkiQ

We love seeing graduates in here!!!


----------



## longhairdreaming

Congrats Missdelicious1!


----------



## Evolving78

going hair product shopping today!  i tried to do it online, but i need some stuff like now.  me and my baby girl.  i want to try AS I AM on my daughter and i am running low on my moisturizer and leave-ins.


----------



## NikkiQ

I feel like pre-pooing my hair since the minis are out, but I never pre-poo


----------



## menina

Mjon912 said:


> menina you hair looks good, you already have a pretty blunt cut
> 
> Well I'm getting ready for my relaxer... I'm either going to do it tomorrow or fri, more then likely fri... Question, I've been using regular strength relaxer and have a little left, I bought a mild strength but I still wanna use up the regular... Can I mix the two in my bowl and then add my Jojoba oil? Or will I mess my hair up doing that?



thanks Mjon912 it's really close and sometimes i wanna relax and chop it to a bob  and it really makes no sense cause i wear my up all the time 

i'd say keep the two different relaxers separate. Don't wanna take any chances with those chemicals.. are they the same brand?


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ I am sooooooo in...might not be a bunch of progress, but I see a little something. Been wearing my hair in cellie's under a half wig with the tiniest leave out (that's in a nightly braid out, HEAT FREE!), I am taking protective styling to a new level: OVER-protective styling LOL

p.s. is anybody else having serious trouble in the kitchen? My kitchen, all of a sudden, is a breaking mess, and I have always had a great kitchen. It's hindering my length BIG TIME. Anybody got any advice on how they keep it protected and moisturized? TIA!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> I feel like pre-pooing my hair since the minis are out, but I never pre-poo



i am prepooing right now.  i just came back from the store.  i decided to try the Proclaim Argan Oil 7 oils treatment.  i just coated my hair with the oil and misted it with a little water.  i got my plastic baggie on right now.  i am going to rinse it out in about 30 mins. 

 i am about to start on my dd's hair too.  i got the AS I AM coconut cowash, the leave-conditioner, and the moisture milk for her.  i also got her some more hair accessories and Roots Of Nature Mango OIl and Cupuacu butter curl reviving spray.  she is 3b/3c.  her dad did a number on her hair this past weekend, so i need to do all i can to save it!  poor child!

i also got some more Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist and Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing treatment.  this doesn't have any known protein in it.  i am going to try it out today as well.

i still need to get some more Keracare leave-in.  i am finally running low on that.  i had it for almost a year.  a little goes a long way.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> I feel like pre-pooing my hair since the minis are out, but I never pre-poo


 
If your decide to prepoo, add some honey!


----------



## Mjon912

menina said:


> thanks Mjon912 it's really close and sometimes i wanna relax and chop it to a bob  and it really makes no sense cause i wear my up all the time
> 
> i'd say keep the two different relaxers separate. Don't wanna take any chances with those chemicals.. are they the same brand?


 
Thanks...I guess I'll do that...maybe use the regular in my crown area and the mild everywhere else...yup, sounds like a plan


----------



## NikkiQ

Wild hair and I love it! Lol 



View attachment 2012-06-27 14.10.22.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## TruMe

itsjusthair88 said:


> is anybody else having serious trouble in the kitchen? My kitchen, all of a sudden, is a breaking mess, and I have always had a great kitchen. It's hindering my length BIG TIME. Anybody got any advice on how they keep it protected and moisturized? TIA!



I just posted this in another thread as well.  I'm not sure what is going on with my nape area either.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Missdelicious1 ~ Congrats on your accomplishment boo!! <3


----------



## NikkiQ

It feels SO good to have clean hair yall!!! I did a good detangling session beforehand. Shampooed with this Suave rosemary and mint shampoo I picked up when we first arrived here and did my Aphogee 2-minute while I was in the shower. It was super hot so I'm sure the steam helped it penetrate a bit better. Now I'm sitting here with a super DC concoction- Lustersilk olive oil cholesterol, SE MegaSilk moisture treatment, a weeeeee bit of CJ Curl Rehab and Deep Fix


----------



## Meritamen

My desire to cut my hair came and went. I have been dusting all the knots out of my hair today but only have one fourth done so far. I finish the front tomorrow, don't know when I'll do the back.
I wish I had a good quality flat iron. C'mon Folica! I'm waiting for a good sale!


----------



## polished07

Wash day is the best day for my hair ever! It came early bc I have to get ready for the weekend early and I want to switch my part back on my upart! I love the Solangesque big hair in your face to the side look, I put a part in the middle last 2 weeks so I can pin my hair back.  

So when do we do a length check can I want till sept or is it mandatory that I do it this month I'll be 20 month post relaxer in sept and really hope I got a good growth spurt that's at least 2 inches potential of growth from now and I've started GHE under my upart wig at nite


----------



## polished07

Oops stupid iPhone! I started GHE T night and my hair is so moist which is good bc my hair gets so dry I'm going to do it as long as I wear my curly wig when I wear my wavy hair I'm not gonna want it to be oily


----------



## LoveCraze

I'm still in NikkiQ. I was really close to APL on my last check in, so I hope that I can Officially claim it at this next one.


----------



## gvin89

Current style-braids and twists...protective styling my way to apl


----------



## Evolving78

this Silk Elements moisturizing treatment felt like a lot of good feelings...  i haven't had this much fun with a conditioner in awhile.  well i still got major love for Suave Almond and Shea Butter.   i hope this new conditioner does the trick for me and makes my hair feel like butter, because it sure felt like a creamy butter when i was applying it!

i am going to listen to some Al B. Sure while i am dc'ing.... "oh this love is soo girl!"


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> this Silk Elements moisturizing treatment felt like a lot of good feelings...  i haven't had this much fun with a conditioner in awhile.  well i still got major love for Suave Almond and Shea Butter.   i hope this new conditioner does the trick for me and makes my hair feel like butter, because it sure felt like a creamy butter when i was applying it!
> 
> i am going to listen to some Al B. Sure while i am dc'ing.... "oh this love is soo girl!"



I love me some SE (i have like 7 of their products) did you use the regular or the olive oil? I like the regular one best!


----------



## NikkiQ

I still have SE in my hair right now lol


----------



## texasqt

Hey ladies! Checking in. I'm still lurking here but I won't post any updates until I'm full APL out of fear of being forced to graduate! 
It will happen this year! 
Happy Growing to Everyone!!!


----------



## Evolving78

^^^the SE regular one!  i tried the green one and i gave it away!  it made my hair feel like straw.  that one has more protein in it.  the SE regular has no protein in it, but silk in it.  i still have it in too.  i guess i need to rinse this stuff out.  i am getting tired.  i need to roll my hair.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> ^^^the SE regular one!  i tried the green one and i gave it away!  it made my hair feel like straw.  that one has more protein in it.  the SE regular has no protein in it, but silk in it.  i still have it in too.  i guess i need to rinse this stuff out.  i am getting tired.  i need to roll my hair.



I think the leave in is equally fabolous!


----------



## justicefighter1913

Hey ladies! I'm still here and in this.  I just haven't been commenting much.  I'm still braided up and under a wig....yes, even during this heatwave in the desert   Oh well, I'm pretty sure that I'll make APL this year...finally!!!! I'm already there in the back, but my hair is in some serious layers.  Pics to follow in September   Keep going ladies!


----------



## justicefighter1913

OTNikkiQ what is this soon to be PR business about Ms. Lady?!! lol


----------



## Missjae09

I'm in(reluctantly)! for the past 4 months or so I have become a straight haired natural though I wear braidouts once my flat iron job gets old and puffy. My nape continues to be a problem child For me; wearing my hair straight allows me to monitor it better and it helps with keeping knots and tangles at bay. My nape has broken off yet again! :-( The rest of my hair is very healthy but without the cooperation of my nape its going to take me longer to reach my goals. If I can retain the 3 inches that my hair will grow for the remainder of the year I should be GRAZING APL by the end of Dec. :-( Not where I thought I would be but I realize I'm still learning my hair and though I've got most of it figured out, there's still some things to be learned! 

I'll need a few days to post my pics. 
HHJ!


----------



## Evolving78

the SE is the bomb!  hair is moist and gave me a lot of slip!  i will be using this for now on for my dc! it's late, like 1am now.  i am air drying my hair using the scarf method. i applied all of my leave-ins and sealed my hair with some argan oil.  i used my blow dryer on cool setting to seal in the moisture and oil to help prevent frizzy and brittleness.  so far so good.  i stopped though because i didn't feel like holding the dryer.  so i am letting it air dry again, but i will use the dryer one last time before i hit the sack.  i plan on bunning my hair. 

 i waited too late to roller set my hair.  if i can get this air drying thing to a science and make it work, i will just do this during the middle of the week and roller set on the weekend.  i am so lazy during the middle of week.  blow drying on cool i think will help me out big time.


----------



## NaturallySweet73

I may not be able to check in until sometime in august.  If that is not an issue, yes


----------



## claud-uk

shortdub78 said:


> i still need to get some more Keracare leave-in.  i am finally running low on that.  i had it for almost a year.  a little goes a long way.



I just ordered some of this and waiting for it to arrive  how often did you use yours for it to last almost a year???



jprayze said:


> If your decide to prepoo, add some honey!



Absolutely, I just did a pre-poo with honey added for the first time (I usually use just ceramide oils) after reading something on another thread, and even after using sulfate poo my hair felt soooo good that this is now my new regi!


----------



## Evolving78

claud-uk said:


> I just ordered some of this and waiting for it to arrive  how often did you use yours for it to last almost a year???
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, I just did a pre-poo with honey added for the first time (I usually use just ceramide oils) after reading something on another thread, and even after using sulfate poo my hair felt soooo good that this is now my new regi!



i use it twice a week, but only a small amount.  it goes a long way and i have the small bottle too.


----------



## xNichex

Checking in! My hair spritz finally came today. I am soooo excited to try it out! Does this make me strange? lol


----------



## TheNDofUO

I've got my braids in. They're too heavy! I'm thinking of lightening them up.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I am getting my hair straightened & trimmed today...I'm hella nervous! But I'm excited to see my length  I'm sitting with a honey/EVOO/banana/molasses pre-poo in my hair right now! I've got 30 minutes until the party gets started


----------



## NikkiQ

texasqt said:


> Hey ladies! Checking in. I'm still lurking here but I won't post any updates until I'm full APL out of fear of being forced to graduate!
> It will happen this year!
> Happy Growing to Everyone!!!


 
We won't force you out woman. Look at the APL Ninjas we got around here. newnyer and growbaby where ya at? 




justicefighter1913 said:


> [email protected]NikkiQ what is this soon to be PR business about Ms. Lady?!! lol


 
Yeah I do need to change that now huh? lol



shortdub78 said:


> *the SE is the bomb!* hair is moist and gave me a lot of slip! i will be using this for now on for my dc! it's late, like 1am now. i am air drying my hair using the scarf method. i applied all of my leave-ins and sealed my hair with some argan oil. i used my blow dryer on cool setting to seal in the moisture and oil to help prevent frizzy and brittleness. so far so good. i stopped though because i didn't feel like holding the dryer. so i am letting it air dry again, but i will use the dryer one last time before i hit the sack. i plan on bunning my hair.
> 
> i waited too late to roller set my hair. if i can get this air drying thing to a science and make it work, i will just do this during the middle of the week and roller set on the weekend. i am so lazy during the middle of week. blow drying on cool i think will help me out big time.


 
NOW do you see why everytime anyone needed DC suggestions SE would be the first thing out of my mouth??LOVE THE STUFF!!!!!   



NaturallySweet73 said:


> I may not be able to check in until sometime in august. If that is not an issue, yes


Not an issue at all 



xNichex said:


> Checking in! My hair spritz finally came today. I am soooo excited to try it out! Does this make me strange? lol


 
No that makes you a hair enthusiast. That's a better way of saying it 



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I am getting my hair straightened & trimmed today...I'm hella nervous! But I'm excited to see my length  I'm sitting with a honey/EVOO/banana/molasses pre-poo in my hair right now! I've got 30 minutes until the party gets started


pics or it didn't happen!




lamaria211 said:


> I think the leave in is equally fabolous!


 
Yes...yes it is


----------



## pookaloo83

Ready to take these twists out. They're looking hella frizzy but people seem to think its my hair sometimes. 

After these ill give my hair a break then it'll be crochet braids for a while.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## lamaria211

My Wen is coming today and its pretty much all I can think about now. I have probably 3-5 years worth of products now so im on a use 5 buy 1 challenge with myself
Oh and I got my Curl Junkie yesterday to! To bad I cant crack it open right now I have other stuff to use up first


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> We won't force you out woman. Look at the APL Ninjas we got around here. newnyer and growbaby where ya at?



*summersaults in* yes we are here !! Join us on the dark side *evil laugh* lol

-ninja out


----------



## NaturalfienD

Missjae09 said:


> I'm in(reluctantly)! for the past 4 months or so I have become a straight haired natural though I wear braidouts once my flat iron job gets old and puffy. My nape continues to be a problem child For me; wearing my hair straight allows me to monitor it better and it helps with keeping knots and tangles at bay. My nape has broken off yet again! :-( The rest of my hair is very healthy but without the cooperation of my nape its going to take me longer to reach my goals. If I can retain the 3 inches that my hair will grow for the remainder of the year I should be GRAZING APL by the end of Dec. :-( Not where I thought I would be but I realize I'm still learning my hair and though I've got most of it figured out, there's still some things to be learned!
> 
> I'll need a few days to post my pics.
> HHJ!


 
Hi Missjae09 ~ I am sorry to hear that the nape of your hair is causing issues in terms of retaining your length.  Your hair looks great in your siggy by the way.  I am wondering what the possible causes of breakage could be.  Is there a possibility that the flat ironing is causing your hair to dry out and break over time?  There was some information on youtube about the need for hella moisture prior to flat ironing to maintain the health of your hair.  I believe the video was done by Patcholi (sp, Patcholi89 I think ...); I am sorry that I don't have the link but I know someone does.   I don't flat iron/use heat often so that has been helpful in my retaining length but there are some lovely ladies in here that flat iron and have beautiful hair/able to retain length ... they definitely can be of service to you regarding flat ironing.

I know everyone's hair is different but just a random thought.  Have you considered sealing your hair with a heavy oil or grease prior to setting your hair for the twist out? (Moisturizing your hair first of course, so you are sealing in the moisture with the oil/grease.)  That approach was helpful for me keeping SSKs at a minimum.  Now, I get them occasionally (just a symptom of having kinky hair, but I S&D them joints so it's all good) but I found grease to be helpful for my hair.  Finally, have you considered the possibility of PSing for the remaining part of the year?  I have been doing the crown and glory challenge and found that PSing is the best way to achieve my length goals.  

I hope this helps on some level and HHG to you too girl!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Took a road trip to San Juan today. I'm still DCing as we speak lol. Just threw a wig on top. Not too obvious either. 



Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## xNichex

Just used the spritz that arrived..... O MY DAYS! My hair is super soft!


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> Half way point for the challenge ladies!! Next check in on June 30th. You in or out?  And yes I did call everybody out on this one


 
Well, I guess I'm OFFICIALLY kicked out...


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Took a road trip to San Juan today. I'm still DCing as we speak lol. Just threw a wig on top. Not too obvious either.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Im always dcing out and about especially on the hotter days, another reason I love my wigs


----------



## Mazza64

I'm still in found some serious split ends so don't think I'm going to reach APL this year. But I'm planning to step up my whole routine. I'm determine to reach at least APL


----------



## lamaria211

Missjae09 I also use grease and since I started using it my ssks have went from being a serious problem to maybe 4 or 5 in my entire head. I have to add that I also started moisturizing more and I only touch my hair once a day when M&S I think getting rid if my HIH disease helped a lot as well. Hth


----------



## NikkiQ

Angela4769 said:


> Well, I guess I'm OFFICIALLY kicked out...


 
If you already hit the APL mark, I didn't call you out in the roll call. I don't expect the APL Ninjas to participate in the length check when they really don't have to


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Took a road trip to San Juan today. I'm still DCing as we speak lol. Just threw a wig on top. Not too obvious either.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Cute look!!!


----------



## BBritdenise

NikkiQ I wanted to join...


----------



## xu93texas

faithVA said:


> See already pretending to be Dominican
> 
> I'm going to your lovely city for the 1st time next week. Very excited.


 
Oooh! Have fun faithVA.  I'm from New Orleans and I haven't been "home" in over a year.   I've been craving a po-boy and beignets!


----------



## xu93texas

Here is my length check pic. I just joined 10 days, so not much progress. I'm definitely looking forward to my September length check progress.


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ I'm in but I went and got about 1 inch trimmed yesterday.


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna start taking these twists out tonight I think. Idk.. I kinda miss my hair.


----------



## livinthevida

Hi Ladies!!!! 

OH LAAAAAAAWDDDD!!! I leaped far back as 30 pages to catch up here & it's well worth it! WOW! I am loving all of the great pictures here on our beautiful heads of hair!  here's my very long "catching up" post:

Welcome @polished07, @xu93texas, @xNichex! @RemyRem, @bones! You are joining a very supportive thread here on LHCF! :wink2:

@TheNDofUO no worries bella! I second @shortdub78 all of your hair will grow back very soon and healthier 

@LilMissSunshine5 I hear you on that bra strap running high in the back  zero judgement here 

A Very Happy Belated Birthday @gvin89!

Congratulations @Blairx0! @jprayze! @NaturalfienD! @afrofaithful! @Missdelicious1! and anyone else I missed! on reaching APL! 

@jprayze I am very happy to hear you are adding Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) to your reggie! If you have any questions just let me know  Now that I've used OCO for nearly 6 months I DO LOOOOOOOVE IT! Yet with my 6 month HHJ approaching you all know I have been thinking of changing up my reggie and hair care. I am in awe of the amazing MN results this year yet I have decided to go with a new oil for the next 6 months of my HHJ. I am hoping my hair will respond well to the change if I keep with another oil. I've selected _Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO)_ via Amazon. I like the ingredients and plan to apply just as little of WGHO as I did of OCO to my hair. You know me I'll continue to post my roller-setting pictures after the fiscal year comes to end and post notes of my new reggie this weekend after our June 30th length check  My first day of using WGHO begins July 1, 2012 

Great hair @shesheshe22!

@Blairx0 these are a bit dated yet I GOOGLED "wet bunning advice" and found these:
_The Rules Of Wet Bunning on LHCF_
_From Short to Long Wet Bunning Tips _

@Mjon912 I'm still on the lookout for a dryer. I've settled on using mesh rollers if I use a dryer. If I want to air dry my hair naturally I use the satin foam rollers via Sally Beauty Supply 

@shortdub78  luv that video on _How to use Goody Spin Pins_! I can't tell in the video but are those ends soft? looks easy enough yet they won't catch on the hair in the bun? 

@NikkiQ YES! count me in for ROLL CALL! see everyone June 30th


----------



## Mjon912

Just did my relaxer. . . . Currently deep conditioning then rollersetting later tonight...I'm so excited to see my progress?..will definitely post pictures later but that probably won't be until like 1am


----------



## NikkiQ

BBritdenise said:


> @NikkiQ I wanted to join...


 
Well come on then woman! Join us!!!! 

Everybody tell BBritdenise to get her butt up in here and join us


----------



## Bluetopia

Got a blowout on Monday. I'm about 2 inches away from APL so I'll be there by early Fall. 

Will snap a picture and post it by Sat (the 30th). Suffering from a bit of hair anorexia so maybe seeing the pics will help.


----------



## NikkiQ

xu93texas said:


> Oooh! Have fun @faithVA.* I'm from New Orleans* and I haven't been "home" in over a year. I've been craving a po-boy and beignets!


 
xu93texas girl what??? I'm from NOLA too!!!! Ain't that some mess?? I'm guessin the XU means you're a fabulous Xavier alumni


----------



## xu93texas

You got it! XU class of '93 (Dang, I'm getting old )  What area are you from?  I'm from the westbank, dh is from Kenner.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^From Uptown (Earhart & Carrollton) then moved to the WB (Gretna). Was living on Wall Blvd before we moved to PR.


----------



## MsSonya

Thanks for calling me out. I have been bad about posting. I'm still hanging in. I hope to be at least full SL by Dec. and hopefully I will be working my way to APL.


----------



## NikkiQ

I gotta say...I'm pretty happy to be out of minis and back into these ugly Celies for a while. Going back on my Celie low maintenance reggie for the summer. Shampoo and DC every 2 weeks. Celies under wigs and scarves. Braid outs and puffs. M&S daily. MN mix. Maybe my vits again. That's it. I wanna be as close to full APL as possible by the end of the year. 

Yup I said it. FULL APL! who gon' check me boo??? :reddancer:


----------



## diadall

Lots of compliments on my jet black hair.  I feel seductive. My hair looks thicker, longer and healthier.

I normally like big hair but I want to figure out a way to get it smoother.


----------



## esi.adokowa

haha I'm still here! 
lurking like the ninja I am 
I just had my hair dyed and relaxed (in the same day, bad girl! )
but I've given up heat for at least a while since I'm now double processed. 
pictures once I blowdry/straighten/trim :]] (probably in about a month once I'm sure my hair isn't going to all snap off. don't want to waste money haha)


----------



## afroette

wait, is everyone expected to do a june 30 length check?


----------



## jprayze

[USER=346679]Mjon912[/USER] said:
			
		

> Just did my relaxer. . . . Currently deep conditioning then rollersetting later tonight...I'm so excited to see my progress?..will definitely post pictures later but that probably won't be until like 1am



Can't wait!!!


----------



## jprayze

[USER=264360]LilMissSunshine5[/USER] said:
			
		

> I am getting my hair straightened & trimmed today...I'm hella nervous! But I'm excited to see my length  I'm sitting with a honey/EVOO/banana/molasses pre-poo in my hair right now! I've got 30 minutes until the party gets started



Your prepoo sounds yummy!!!


----------



## jprayze

I've been almost a month without heat! YAY!  I plan on getting my hair flatironed this wknd...when my curls fall, I will post pics.  I know, I know I already graduated, but just with a pull test.....I want to do a full pic.

livinthevida I haven't purchased my OCO yet, but I do have some WGHO on hand.  I'm prepooing right now with WGHO, honey, grapessed oil and a few drops of peppermint oil.


----------



## lamaria211

DCing my minis today


----------



## The Princess

Hey everyone. Why I have the urge to cut my hair again, it seems thin. I been tracking this and realize I have hair anorexia.  


I can see Women with shorter hair than me and in my mind the hair is longer and thicker than mine.

I ordered from Roundbrush the ultimate starter Package- I'm excited to start my Dominican regiment. Anyone have any reviews in it or any favoritie Dominican products.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

jprayze- That pre-poo is the TRUTH 

So my hair appt had mixed results...the pre-poo SAVED my hair! If I didn't have it, my hair would have been a dry a$$ mess  I hate going to new stylists  My friend had gone to her & I liked how her hair looked, so I gave her a try! I told the stylist nothing with sulfates, silicones, or protein should be used on my hair. Shampoo was fine, but I reminded her that I wanted a protein free conditioner...she read the label & assured me it was. Um, my hair hated it. It caused it to tangle & I told her my hair didn't like it and asked her was she sure it didn't have protein? She agreed my hair hated it & said she didn't THINK it had it LOL Didn't she read the label? Cue my annoyance SMH It was a loooooong detangling session because of that...I guess I need to go back to bringing my own products! I thought it was cool bc we talked about what things I needed in my consultation a week before my appt, but lesson learned. She did a good job blow drying & flat ironing & applied heat protectant thoroughly in each section. Then she said I needed an 1/2 inch taken off, so I agreed. She took more (maybe an inch), but I'm not TOO upset about it  My ends were getting tangle-y in certain parts the last 2 months, so maybe they needed to go  At least my ends are full now, but I'm back to being above APL


----------



## pookaloo83

Started taking down my twists last night. I'm at work now with a cute beanie on. I missed my hair.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## NikkiQ

afroette said:
			
		

> wait, is everyone expected to do a june 30 length check?



No afroette. Everyone doesn't have to. I know a lot of ladies either want to wait until the September check in or are in a long term PS at the moment and can't.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Y'all have no idea how GOOD it feels for my hair to be this UGLY right now!! God I've missed my hair!  


View attachment 2012-06-28 22.03.27.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

LilMissSunshine5 said:
			
		

> jprayze- That pre-poo is the TRUTH
> 
> So my hair appt had mixed results...the pre-poo SAVED my hair! If I didn't have it, my hair would have been a dry a$$ mess  I hate going to new stylists  My friend had gone to her & I liked how her hair looked, so I gave her a try! I told the stylist nothing with sulfates, silicones, or protein should be used on my hair. Shampoo was fine, but I reminded her that I wanted a protein free conditioner...she read the label & assured me it was. Um, my hair hated it. It caused it to tangle & I told her my hair didn't like it and asked her was she sure it didn't have protein? She agreed my hair hated it & said she didn't THINK it had it LOL Didn't she read the label? Cue my annoyance SMH It was a loooooong detangling session because of that...I guess I need to go back to bringing my own products! I thought it was cool bc we talked about what things I needed in my consultation a week before my appt, but lesson learned. She did a good job blow drying & flat ironing & applied heat protectant thoroughly in each section. Then she said I needed an 1/2 inch taken off, so I agreed. She took more (maybe an inch), but I'm not TOO upset about it  My ends were getting tangle-y in certain parts the last 2 months, so maybe they needed to go  At least my ends are full now, but I'm back to being above APL



Uggghhhh sorry you had a bad experience with this new stylist LilMissSunshine5! I can't believe she read the ingrediants and STILL didn't know for sure if it containted protein. I'm just glad it didn't turn out worse. You may be above APL again,but your ends are less tangle-y and in great shape to make APL again by the end of the summer.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Starronda

I'm still in. I've basically been leaving my hair alone. I put some sulfur in it on Monday's and keep my celie braids in for weeks at a time. So far so good. Hoping to be full APL by the end of the year.


----------



## Mjon912

I'm not sure if I'm apl...I'm thinking no, ill give it another month and then I should be able to claim it anyway...I did my relaxer yesterday, washed n deep conditioned then rollerset...my hair feels so soft but I'm going to use my aphogee next week when I wash...and I've been air drying but I'm.going to get back into washing and rollersetting every week, i think my hair likes this the best...n e way...here are my pictures =)







Sorry they are so small... My daughters bathroom has a bigger mirror but I'll take some in mine later since I can get closer and it better light


----------



## lovebug10

Mjon912 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm apl...I'm thinking no, ill give it another month and then I should be able to claim it anyway...I did my relaxer yesterday, washed n deep conditioned then rollerset...my hair feels so soft but I'm going to use my aphogee next week when I wash...and I've been air drying but I'm.going to get back into washing and rollersetting every week, i think my hair likes this the best...n e way...here are my pictures =)
> 
> 
> Sorry they are so small... My daughters bathroom has a bigger mirror but I'll take some in mine later since I can get closer and it better light



Mjon912 My hair does too. Some people complain of over manipulation but I find that after rollersetting, less hair comes out when I try to style. And my ends stay sleeker and nicer.


----------



## lamaria211

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I'm apl...I'm thinking no, ill give it another month and then I should be able to claim it anyway...I did my relaxer yesterday, washed n deep conditioned then rollerset...my hair feels so soft but I'm going to use my aphogee next week when I wash...and I've been air drying but I'm.going to get back into washing and rollersetting every week, i think my hair likes this the best...n e way...here are my pictures =)
> 
> Sorry they are so small... My daughters bathroom has a bigger mirror but I'll take some in mine later since I can get closer and it better light



You are very close maybe another month or two and you will be there your hair is beautiful btw


----------



## missbugg21

missbugg21 said:


> *Current hair length*
> below SL
> 
> *Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
> Relaxed - considering 3rd transition attempt
> 
> *APL goal month*
> December 2012
> 
> *Current Reggie and styling choices*
> pre-poo with AVJ/EVOO/EVCO mix for 1 hour before wash
> wash weekly with NTM cream lather shampoo
> DC weekly with NTM daily deep conditioner, recovery mask, or ORS hair mayo (depending on whether or not I need moisture vs. protein, etc.)
> leave-in applied daily (mix of cantu shea butter / AVJ / EVCO / castor oil)
> *
> What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
> More protective styling.  I plan to start using sew-in weaves to gain / retain length
> 
> *Post a beginning picture*
> Pic in siggy was May 18th - the most recent pic to show my length.  I'll update again at the end of the month with the rest of you ladies.



:update:

My reggie has changed quite a bit since I joined this challenge.  I  stopped using heat...completely.  I also started weekly co-washes.  I've  been letting my hair air-dry and I've been rocking low manipulation  styles for the last few weeks.  I'm going to focus on my ends and  retention so that I can meet my goal.  

APL is line #4 in my picture.  My goal month is still December 2012 to reach full APL.


----------



## claud-uk

missbugg21 - there's nothing in the previous or updated regi about what you use to get that SHIIIINE on those silky locks!!!! Care to share?


----------



## missbugg21

claud-uk said:


> @missbugg21 - there's nothing in the previous or updated regi about what you use to get that SHIIIINE on those silky locks!!!! Care to share?



claud-uk  Thanks!  I don't really know, actually.  After my June relaxer, I applied a clear rinse, but I didn't notice a huge difference, personally.

But, for the purpose of answering your question, I'll give the rinse credit for the BLING!


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ...are you ok out there? I heard that power is out to 75% of Puerto Rico!


----------



## gvin89

It's hot as the dickens out there...glad I'm in an updo this week. My hair and the elements aren't friends. I won't check tomorrow but after intake the do down next weekend.


----------



## Evolving78

livinthevida
the spin pins have a coated ball like texture at the ends.  they are very gentle on the hair and have never caused any snagging.  the are more gentle than regular bobby pins.  the twist effortlessly through your pin up/bun styles.


----------



## Mjon912

Idk yall...I'm gunna hang around and not claim apl yet...I really think my arm pits are uneven or my hairs un even...either way one side kinda looks apl n the other doesn't lol... N e way, here's some more pics from after I unwrapped my hair after sleeping on it...I like you guys so im gunna hang around a lil longer


----------



## Mjon912

LUVBUG10 I think the same thing, when I was rollersetting, before starting to Textlax, I always had full thick hair down to the ends, never had a problem...when I was co washing and now that I'm air drying I've noticed a thinning in the middle of my hair =\ rollersetting just works best for me 
lamaria211 yea, I'm gunna hang out with you all for a few more months, I wanna be apl any way I look at it, no questions about it =)


----------



## MeowMix

NO NO NO NO NO!  Can't hold the class back. Guess I'll have to drop out.  Ladies, I don't know WHAT I was thinking.  

Here are the excuses:

1. I guess it's because I keep my hair in braids alot and never really see it out.
2. I've got that ONE piece that close to APL; so my whole head must be there.  
3. My sides might get to APL before the back?
3. I'm just trifflin.  

 I've been trying to fool myself all morning but I seem to be stuck @ shoulder. There is NO way I'll get to APL by December.  I will be lurking and rooting for y'all.  GO TEAM APL 2012

Side 0629






Back 0629





Front 0629





Mirror


----------



## pookaloo83

Took my extension twists out. Gonna wash my hair in these twists tonight.


----------



## Evolving78

Mjon912
you need to go ahead and claim that!  you are there!  yay!



Mjon912 said:


> Idk yall...I'm gunna hang around and not claim apl yet...I really think my arm pits are uneven or my hairs un even...either way one side kinda looks apl n the other doesn't lol... N e way, here's some more pics from after I unwrapped my hair after sleeping on it...I like you guys so im gunna hang around a lil longer
> 
> View attachment 157073
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157075
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157077


----------



## Your Cheeziness

NikkiQ said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> Half way point for the challenge ladies!! Next check in on June 30th. You in or out?  And yes I did call everybody out on this one



I'm hurr!! I'll post pics soon (hopefully) after my next wash. I've been trying not to watch the pot boil.


----------



## NikkiQ

Angela4769 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ...are you ok out there? I heard that power is out to 75% of Puerto Rico!



Yeah we're good now. A lot of the island is still out of power,but we're back up and working now thank the Lord.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Here are my latest pics. One with me with my honey pre-poo, straightened pre-trim & post trim...maybe I should have let her even it up lol


----------



## Evolving78

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Here are my latest pics. One with me with my honey pre-poo, straightened pre-trim & post trim...maybe I should have let her even it up lol



very pretty! no you don't need to let her even it up.  it looks fine. don't cut anymore. embrace the V!   Team V!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

NikkiQ- Thanks for the encouragement! If anyone would understand, I know it is you...my stylist "situation" wasn't nearly as devastating as yours! But you are making great progress, so all is well that ends well  On the upside, I'm no longer on ninja status  

shortdub78-  Thanks hon! You are right, it is fine because I wear it curly 98% of the time anyway  I will embrace the V


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Still here. No prog pics since the last ones.  Will post some later on though.



Seeing awesome progress here.


----------



## lamaria211

LilMissSunshine5 said:
			
		

> Here are my latest pics. One with me with my honey pre-poo, straightened pre-trim & post trim...maybe I should have let her even it up lol



I love that first pic your curls look great on you


----------



## KiWiStyle

LilMissSunshine5 said:
			
		

> Here are my latest pics. One with me with my honey pre-poo, straightened pre-trim & post trim...maybe I should have let her even it up lol



I love your hair!! It's so thick and full.  I personally don't think you should trim to a blunt cut, it's beautiful just the way it is .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BrownSkin89

News!! After a two inch trim (about 2 months ago - my ends were CRAZY dry and broken) bringing me to full SL, I am now officially COLLARBONE!! Whooooo!! (I joined this thread & posted photos the day I cut)

Just took my full sew in out after 4 weeks and today is the end of my 18th month post BC! 

So in 1.5 years after 2-3 trims I'm full collarbone. I don't think that's bad at all! APL here I come!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

Still Team APL over here. I think my hair will be fully there by December. Until then, happy hair growing ladies!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Anyone else's hair getting lighter from honey???


----------



## afroette

shortdub78, how do you make your updo tight with the mini spin pin?


----------



## NikkiQ

I've already told DH that tomorrow is picture day so get ready  he already knows the routine now. Gonna take pull test pics with my length check shirt and one without to see exactly where my hair is in comparison to my fat arms and pits.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

afroette said:


> shortdub78, how do you make your updo tight with the mini spin pin?



i use two.


----------



## Seamonster

Tomorrow I am going to try to remember to take my pictures, so I can have a good idea of how much grow I get this summer. Yay for summer growth spurts to APL


----------



## KiWiStyle

Tomorrow is picture day!!

I'm currently prepping my hair for the flat irons tomorrow:
HOT
SHAMPOO
Aphogee 2 minute
Roux Porosity Control
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Treatment
Steam Moisture DC

Add leave on-in's:
Aphogee Pro-Vitamin 
CHI silk infusion

Air dry over night loose and with silk scarf on.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Picture Day ... again? I'm not ready! (lol) I want to be APL the next time I post a picture


----------



## Mjon912

MeowMix...do you take any growth aids or supplements?... Don't drop out...the summer is normally good to us...hang out untilsept and if you still don't think you'll make it then bow out =)
shortdub78 nah, I don't think I'm there yet...after standing in front of the mirror for like 20 mins I realized that my right side is like .5 to an inch longer then my left, so I'm going to go by my left side which is just scraping APL
LilMissSunshine5 Your hair is AMAZING I love it, I want it!!! I'm jealous...keep up the good work tho
BrownSkin89:waytogo: that sounds like some great growth! Cant wait to see your progress for the for the rest of the year
KiWiStyle that sound good! Your hairs going to be sooo soft and smell so yummy...can't wait to see your pictures


----------



## KiWiStyle

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> Picture Day ... again? I'm not ready! (lol) I want to be APL the next time I post a picture



I know I'm not APL yet, I just want to assess my growth and determine if the growth aids I'm using are good or gimmicks.  Hopefully, they're good, lol.  APL is at the #4 line on my length check t-shirt below.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TheNDofUO

A (crappy) photo of me at prom:


----------



## BrownSkin89

BrownSkin89 said:
			
		

> News!! After a two inch trim (about 2 months ago - my ends were CRAZY dry and broken) bringing me to full SL, I am now officially COLLARBONE!! Whooooo!! (I joined this thread & posted photos the day I cut)
> 
> Just took my full sew in out after 4 weeks and today is the end of my 18th month post BC!
> 
> So in 1.5 years after 2-3 trims I'm full collarbone. I don't think that's bad at all! APL here I come!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oops! Pics attached! 



Twist out - day 2
Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding & Blue Magic coconut oil 



Collarbone!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Picture time!! Still not there yet unfortunately =[


View attachment 2012-06-30 11.33.47.jpg



View attachment 2012-06-30 11.35.45.jpg



View attachment 2012-06-30 11.37.06.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## MeowMix

Mjon912 Thank you for the encouragement.   I do take growth aids . 

 I'm slowly accepting the fact that I'm may be a slow grower.  Look I still can't say it and I've been on the board for 5 years.    I DO like the suggestion of sticking around for another term. 

Classmates I'll say it here if September is as bad as June was, I WILL drop out.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Yeah MeowMix you have to stick around with us! We don't want you to go


----------



## BrownSkin89

MeowMix said:
			
		

> Mjon912 Thank you for the encouragement.   I do take growth aids .
> 
> I'm slowly accepting the fact that I'm may be a slow grower.  Look I still can't say it and I've been on the board for 5 years.    I DO like the suggestion of sticking around for another term.
> 
> Classmates I'll say it here if September is as bad as June was, I WILL drop out.



Fight the good fight!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MeowMix

NikkiQ & BrownSkin89.    Thank you so much.  Kind words can do wonders.  I know its just hair but yesterday I was feeling a little discouraged.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Picture time!! Still not there yet unfortunately =[
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



You're getting close!!  I think we may get there at the same time...pictures coming in just a little bit.  I think September for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> I've been almost a month without heat! YAY!  I plan on getting my hair flatironed this wknd...when my curls fall, I will post pics.  I know, I know I already graduated, but just with a pull test.....I want to do a full pic.
> 
> @livinthevida I haven't purchased my OCO yet, but I do have some WGHO on hand.  I'm prepooing right now with WGHO, honey, grapessed oil and a few drops of peppermint oil.



jprayze congratulatons on using no heat! Here I am thinking of adding a hair dryer to my reggie and its Summer  here in the Northeast!!! go figure!!!  You know me I'd like to  keep my goals pretty simple I'm planning to use a dryer on its cool  setting. Originally I thought of using a warm setting then cool towards  the end yet my hair is completely dry when I rollerset. All I do is add the  OCO to from ear to ends and quick rollers throughout. I'll continue  to keep it simple with rollersetting using new mesh rollers and dry on  cool setting. I am SO VERY HAPPY with my hair and scalp  these  past 6 months especially TODAY!!! entering my 6 month HHJ I am going to  finally purchase a hair dryer likely one of the models I posted here in  our thread  



NikkiQ said:


> Y'all have no idea how GOOD it feels for my hair to be this UGLY right now!! God I've missed my hair!
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



NikkiQ your hair looks great! Look how thick your celies are compared to just a few months ago! WOWZER!!!



NikkiQ said:


> Picture time!! Still not there yet unfortunately =[
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


Plus I've always thought you were APL even recently! You're right on  the APL line! If you're not APL yet then I'm far from it   Besides even if you're APL we'll keep you right here to the very end! 



lovebug10 said:


> @Mjon912 My hair does too. Some people complain of over manipulation but I find that after rollersetting, less hair comes out when I try to style. And my ends stay sleeker and nicer.


I agree Mjon912 & lovebug10! Rollersetting is the bomb diggity!  Easy to do on any day and I like that it keeps with the curls of my  naturally curly hair!



MeowMix said:


> NO NO NO NO NO!  Can't hold the class back. Guess I'll have to drop out.  Ladies, I don't know WHAT I was thinking.
> 
> Here are the excuses:
> 1. I guess it's because I keep my hair in braids alot and never really see it out.
> 2. I've got that ONE piece that close to APL; so my whole head must be there.
> 3. My sides might get to APL before the back?
> 3. I'm just trifflin.
> 
> I've been trying to fool myself all morning but I seem to be stuck @ shoulder. There is NO way I'll get to APL by December.  I will be lurking and rooting for y'all.  GO TEAM APL 2012


MeowMix you'll reach APL! Just think of my journey I started about shoulder length January 2012 and now here I am at APL! I only used 1 product, a set of rollers, and amazing advice from the ladies here on our APL Challenge. You'll soon reach APL and beyond! 

Beautiful pictures LilMissSunshine5 & TheNDofUO!


----------



## livinthevida

It's Length   Check Day!!!! WOOOOOOOHOOOOO!!!

Ladies here are my length check pictures!!! :
1. the first one is a pull test with one strand (look how flexible I am!! )
2. the second one is a pull test with a bit more hair
3. the third one is my hair when soaking wet
4. the last one is my hair air dried and brushed with my new Denman 9-Row Hair Brush​


----------



## lovebug10

Okay I will take a pic tonight... I forgot to do it this morning when I put my hair in a bun. However, I'm really worried about my ends. My longes ends get lots of love but I recently cut my hair myself. It looks even but when you touch it you can see that my crown is way shorter than the rest. I did it that way because I didn't want to be EL/NL to even everything out so I only cut out the damaged areas and evened the bottom a bit. 

Now I'm looking at my crown and the ends are all messed up again. My longest SL ends aren't bad and only need a teensy dusting but I think i May have to cut around .5 to 1.5 inches in different areas of my crown. I've been bunning but I'm not too consistent with my scarf at night or M&S (I know shame on me). I had alot of shedding/ breakage and that mostly stopped with the aphogee 2 step I did the other day. There's a few broken hairs but I think that I probably need to start giving my hair consistent love & those will stop (hopefully).

But anyways, what do I do about this crown area. I know I need to "baby" it but how do I do that? Also I used to be a faithful wrapper every night and I think that led to the shorter hairs there. I stopped wrapping but I don't have a good way of tying up my hair at night. I tried satin pillow curlers but those leave super tight curls in my hair and it all poofs up when I try to comb it out to bun. I didn't like cross wrapping but I'm willing to give it another shot. Any ideas?

Also sorry for the long post. I promise to make it up with pictures later


----------



## lovebug10

livinthevida said:


> It's Length   Check Day!!!! WOOOOOOOHOOOOO!!!
> 
> Ladies here are my length check pictures!!! :
> 1. the first one is a pull test with one strand (look how flexible I am!! )
> 2. the second one is a pull test with a bit more hair
> 3. the third one is my hair when soaking wet
> 4. the last one is my hair air dried and brushed with my new Denman 9-Row Hair Brush​



You're way past APL!! on your way to BSL!!


----------



## livinthevida

lovebug10 said:


> You're way past APL!! on your way to BSL!!


Thank You lovebug10! With how my hair looks today I am surprised how much it has grown since January 2012. Now I see why we hold off until we have our length checks  I really couldn't tell how long it grew even with rollersetting. My very first sign of hair growth was likely in March when I realized how strong and thick my hair felt, I then upgraded to a new Denman brush and that had to be the best sign of all! Until I started running out of rollers


----------



## Mjon912

Yup I'm going to go ahead and claim APL...I guess my hair needed to flatten out and since i textlax, rollerset and dont flat iron it took a couple nights of wrapping for it to lay flat...woohoo =)


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Here's my Length Check for June!  This is my hair fresh out the shower.  I can see I'm about 2" from full APL.   So, definitely need to take my vits every night, and stay consistent.  Oh, and stay Far away from that ghatdamned Denman brush.  



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

My hair day is 2morrow! Since I am getting a wet set Aka rollerset, I can't do a length check but I will do a pull test.


----------



## lovebug10

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Here's my Length Check for June!  This is my hair fresh out the shower.  I can see I'm about 2" from full APL.   So, definitely need to take my vits every night, and stay consistent.  Oh, and stay Far away from that ghatdamned Denman brush.
> 
> View attachment 157253
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



MrsJaiDiva Woot Woot! You're almost there. quick question though... I just bought a new Denman (The boar bristle with the nylon quills) and I have one of the ones with the 9 rows in the red rubber base. with the  Is there a reason why you dont like yours? I would hate to stop using mine but if its gonna limit my growth then I rather just throw it away. Btw I'm relaxed and only use it to flatten/ smooth my hair for buns.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

lovebug10 said:


> MrsJaiDiva Woot Woot! You're almost there. quick question though... I just bought a new Denman (The boar bristle with the nylon quills) and I have one of the ones with the 9 rows in the red rubber base. with the  Is there a reason why you dont like yours? I would hate to stop using mine but if its gonna limit my growth then I rather just throw it away. Btw I'm relaxed and only use it to flatten/ smooth my hair for buns.



I think it's just my hair that hates it.  My hair gets super tangly (it's curly, and I don't wash it in sections...even though that would make my life easier), and while the Denman does a great job of detangling...it also does a great job of thinning my hair out and splitting my ends.   I think if I were relaxed it would be fine, but my natural hair says No Tankya!


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies here is an added comparison of my hair when completely wet and semi-damp  These pictures are comparing between January 2012 and June 2012 (semi-damp) and March 2012 to June 2012 (wet)! I'll return in a few minutes to post my new reggie using _Wild Growth Hair Oil _(WGHO) via Amazon beginning tomorrow July 1, 2012!

Similar to using the Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) I'll apply WGHO the same way from ears to ends on dry hair when roller setting and use right before I work out while wearing my conditioning cap


----------



## afroette

NikkiQ, you're like me. we both have armpits that are too far from our necks!

livinthevida, i hope you're claiming APL!  Congrats!


----------



## MeowMix

livinthevida Thank you for the kind words and sharing your journey.  With all this encouragement, I think my hair has grown 1cm today  BTW, your hair...GORGEOUS.


----------



## longfroinghair

yep yep I'm still in XD  I'll be blow drying and flat ironing as straight as I possibly can next weekend.  But I am such a slow grower without my vitamins.  I had to stop them last 2 months ago because they gave me serious acne :O  now my skin is clearing but my hair is not anywhere near as strong.  I got no clue what to do


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies as you can see in today's Length Check!!!! using a conditioning cap and Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) has really helped to improve my scalp and jumpstart my natural hair growth! I am upgrading my reggie to try a new hair oil - Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) - for the next 3 months until our next length check September 30, 2012. OCO has worked so well through today that I am keeping with another oil until September  The only other update I may do soon is incorporating my new mesh rollers and hair dryer to a morning routine!

*Here is my updated hair regimen beginning July 1, 2012:*

*Daily (Monday - Saturday)*
1. massage Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) onto scalp and apply from ears to ends
2. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap as I workout (I like to wear my hair out under cap no bobby pins or hair ties)
3. cool rinse hair
4. let hair naturally air dry
5. roller set hair with Satin Foam Rollers

*Weekly (Sunday only!)*
1. divide hair into 4 sections
2. apply Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask to each section from crown to ends
3. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap and leave Mask in hair for at least 20 minutes (slather it on pretty good!)
4. warm rinse and let hair naturally air dry
5. roller set hair with Satin Foam Rollers


----------



## livinthevida

MeowMix said:


> livinthevida Thank you for the kind words and sharing your journey.  With all this encouragement, I think my hair has grown 1cm today  BTW, your hair...GORGEOUS.


Thank You MeowMix! WOW! 1cm already!!! Now THAT's the kind hair growth we like to hear


----------



## livinthevida

afroette said:


> NikkiQ, you're like me. we both have armpits that are too far from our necks!
> 
> livinthevida, i hope you're claiming APL!  Congrats!


Thank You afroette! I am claiming it if all you ladies say so! Yet I am hanging out here until the end of our challenge consider me Vida Ninja  from this point on! 

Plus I am 5' 9" so my armpit looks a bit awkward compared to where my neck begins and ends  its kind of lower there but this hair will reach it soon! My ultimate goal is to have my hair fall naturally when completely dry (after a rollerset) at waist length


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida claim it woman!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Not much growth so far, I am really missing my Nioxin pill.  I air dried my hair so I couldn't completely straighten my roots, I think I got less than one inch in 11 weeks.  I am going to have to bite the bullet and cut a few inches to where my nape ends do I won't have see thru ends.  Otherwise I will never be able to wear my hair down.  On a good note, I did a fabulous updo that I just love using my small banana clip!  These things are magical!!




View attachment 157275



View attachment 157289




View attachment 157277




View attachment 157279



View attachment 157281



View attachment 157283

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

KiWiStyle said:


> Not much growth so far, I am really missing my Nioxin pill.  I air dried my hair so I couldn't completely straighten my roots, I think I got less than one inch in 11 weeks.  I am going to have to bite the bullet and cut a few inches to where my nape ends do I won't have see thru ends.  Otherwise I will never be able to wear my hair down.  On a good note, I did a fabulous updo that I just love using my small banana clip!  These things are magical!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Beautiful hair @KiWiStyle! I love that updo & flower! Great style!


----------



## livinthevida

longfroinghair said:


> yep yep I'm still in XD  I'll be blow drying and flat ironing as straight as I possibly can next weekend.  But I am such a slow grower without my vitamins.  I had to stop them last 2 months ago because they gave me serious acne :O  now my skin is clearing but my hair is not anywhere near as strong.  I got no clue what to do



longfroinghair maybe we can help here! How is your current reggie coming along? once you start on rollersetting I think you'll love it! It took me sometime to learn how to rollerset yet with practice you will have great results. Here are 2 YouTubers I've watched since January 2012!! They each of have a different way yet show well how to do a roller set on dry hair:

_Natural Hair: Roller Setting Straight Natural Hair _
I like how MahoganyCurls roller set on dry hair and carefully took her time to detangle the ends before rollersetting. You can skip to 8:30 in the video to view her results! 
_Roller Setting Natural Hair _
HealthyHairJourney only uses 1 product line in her videos and her website. This is where I started to consider using a single product when starting my HHJ. Her motto is "Be sure that the hair is completely dry to avoid frizz". After reading Features of the Month here on LHCF I finally decided to keep with one product and see how the results were after a few months :wink2: You can skip to 5:25 in the video to view her results!


----------



## mami2010

Hey, ladies I'm loving the updates.  I don't think I will make the update today, my husband deciding we are doing painting today, my hair is locked up tight so no paint will get on it.  I will update you ladies tomorrow if possibly late tonight.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> livinthevida claim it woman!!!


NikkiQ I'm claiming it!!!    

BUT I'm still hanging out here as Vida Ninja  until December 31, 2012 to Congratulate you and all the ladies who reach their APL Goals! Plus I have no idea where to go next???? Our Challenge is the first and only one I've joined at LHCF 

Let's see, I'll start to browse the threads to where I'll land next!


----------



## KiWiStyle

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Beautiful hair @KiWiStyle! I love that updo & flower! Great style!



livinthevida,
Thank you.  I'm going to have to learn to do curly sets too because my hair straight down is a hot mess. I'm not brave enough to cut the thin ends off yet...may in 2013.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I think after my shower I'm going to flat iron just a little piece in the back and take a pic so I can compare it to a flat iron job at the end of the year 

Trying to stay positive right now. APL when I pull in the front, but not in the back. oy vey!


----------



## livinthevida

KiWiStyle said:


> livinthevida,
> Thank you.  I'm going to have to learn to do curly sets too because my hair straight down is a hot mess. I'm not brave enough to cut the thin ends off yet...may in 2013.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


KiWiStyle I think you're ends look good they are nice, smooth, and soft too! NaturalfienD shared this link on Black Hair Science it's a very informative site and even has an article on _When thinning hair near the ends is normal_. Scroll the page to the section Solutions and Prevention where she offers a remedy for thickening ends: "My remedy for thickening ends is going on a very low heat regimen, no direct heat more than twice per month. You really want to focus on the last two to three inches of hair and keeping them moisturized and protected at all times." :wink2:


----------



## KiWiStyle

livinthevida said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle I think you're ends look good they are nice, smooth, and soft too! NaturalfienD shared this link on Black Hair Science it's a very informative site and even has an article on When thinning hair near the ends is normal. Scroll the page to the section Solutions and Prevention where she offers a remedy for thickening ends: "My remedy for thickening ends is going on a very low heat regimen, no direct heat more than twice per month. You really want to focus on the last two to three inches of hair and keeping them moisturized and protected at all times." :wink2:



livinthevida,

Thanks for that but my ends really are thin.  They only look nice when gathered, like in the ponytail or pulled to the center.  As for no heat, i only use direct heat no more than 5 times per year.  My nape is the problem.  For many years, it was over processed, dry and broken.  it's just now showing signs of significant growth but It'll never catch up to the rest of my hair. See the picture below:

View attachment 157295

My nape is just SL while the other hairs are almost APL.  I will eventually have to cut it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

KiWiStyle said:


> @livinthevida,
> 
> Thanks for that but my ends really are thin.  They only look nice when gathered, like in the ponytail or pulled to the center.  As for no heat, i only use direct heat no more than 5 times per year.  My nape is the problem.  For many years, it was over processed, dry and broken.  it's just now showing signs of significant growth but It'll never catch up to the rest of my hair. See the picture below:
> 
> View attachment 157295
> 
> My nape is just SL while the other hairs are almost APL.  I will eventually have to cut it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Ah yes @KiWiStyle I see! How is your reggie these days? Is there something you have added recently to help see improvement and new signs of growth?


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Just tried to post a pic but I will wait til I get to a computer because the app is giving me problems smh.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fyne

Looking forward to seeing all the lovely progress ladies x
Sorry no one to take a proper length check pic for me this time!

Hair is growing thick before length again  but finally past collerbone length so I'm pleased :


----------



## NikkiQ

My word look at that shine!


----------



## growbaby

K so I decided to post pics of my sides which aren't APL (can anyone say loophole? Lol) they are about CBL so I'm hoping for them to be scraping APL by our next check-in  

Left side: 




Right side:




-ninja out


----------



## lamaria211

livinthevida said:
			
		

> It's Length   Check Day!!!! WOOOOOOOHOOOOO!!!
> 
> Ladies here are my length check pictures!!! :
> 1. the first one is a pull test with one strand (look how flexible I am!! )
> 2. the second one is a pull test with a bit more hair
> 3. the third one is my hair when soaking wet
> 4. the last one is my hair air dried and brushed with my new Denman 9-Row Hair Brush



Congrats your hair is pretty


----------



## 3jsmom

Here are my pics, I just deep con and washed. I have mainly been pinning my hair up b/c it is just darn HOT!!!! I am rollersetting tonight and I am dreading getting under dryer b/c I know if not it will not be dry if I air dry.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I think after my shower I'm going to flat iron just a little piece in the back and take a pic so I can compare it to a flat iron job at the end of the year
> 
> Trying to stay positive right now. APL when I pull in the front, but not in the back. oy vey!



Im the total opposite im Apl in the back and not the front!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I'm still in! I will post pictures soon. I'm aiming for full APL before i get kicked out this challenge!


----------



## longfroinghair

livinthevida
....I'm natural and haven't quite mastered the rollerset yet.


----------



## longhairdreaming

livinthevida Congrats!


----------



## Kb3auty

@ livinthevida, you are there, you maybe even past APL straight. Congrats, love the curls!


----------



## Seamonster

livinthevida  you are well on your way to BSL, make sure you start posting there as well

I cut so I am no where near APL, I left one little tail in the back, and I don't see any progress since March
March Length



May Length



June Length Check
[URL=http://lunapic.com]
	

[/URL]


----------



## afrofaithful

Is everyone striving for full APL? I kind of like the tapered look. Shorter (business) in the front, long (party) in the back, no mullet though! lol I guess I'm just so used to having swoopy bangs. I'm finally growing them out and they are down to my chin. My back is APL though. I miss my bangs  I just don't know what would be the purpose of keeping them if I'm natural now...


----------



## xu93texas

KiWiStyle,
You did a great job flat ironing your hair.  I love the updo and the flower.  Your hair is growing!  Are you going to trim your with the next relaxer?


----------



## Phaer

afrofaithful said:
			
		

> Is everyone striving for full APL? I kind of like the tapered look. Shorter (business) in the front, long (party) in the back, no mullet though! lol I guess I'm just so used to having swoopy bangs. I'm finally growing them out and they are down to my chin. My back is APL though. I miss my bangs  I just don't know what would be the purpose of keeping them if I'm natural now...



Full apl to me means, when I pull the back of my hair the part that reaches apl should not be thin, that is my goal. I think you can keep bangs even being natural, I've seen some cute styles where the front was shorter.


----------



## Phaer

Ladies :don't forget your Porosity control! My hair has been acting funny for the past few months, if I pulled a few strands to do a lenght check, invariably, I would notice broken hairs strands in my hands, at first, I though it was because I was over moisturizing (may be part of the issue, because I totally forgot about protein) so I started doing protein treatments (aphogee 2 minutes left on for 30). After a couple of treatments I was still having breakages and my hair felt rough. I was on the verge of doing a hard protein treatment, trying to decide if that will make my hair rougher, when i remember I still had a bottle of PC. So I did the aphogee for two minutes and left the PC on for a while. As soon as I rinsed it off, my hair felt superb! I was in love with my hair again. I style using Mozeke coconut kokum hair milk (really helped the detangljng process) and the mango cupuacu holding butter (which I now have to figure out how to make, since she's discontinued that product),  a week later I am still loving my hair! I wore a braid out today, and can't keep my hands out of my hair, and so far, no breakage. 

Tomorrow I am finally going to do the crotchet braids, as a treatment for hand in hair disease.


----------



## Fyne

NikkiQ said:


> My word look at that shine!



That would be the Argan oil/Ceremide rich oil mix


----------



## claud-uk

KiWiStyle said:


> Tomorrow is picture day!!



OMG, you must be so excited!!!!! 



livinthevida said:


> It's Length   Check Day!!!! WOOOOOOOHOOOOO!!!​




Look again - you're waaay past APL  , well done girl 



MrsJaiDiva said:


> Here's my Length Check for June!  This is my hair fresh out the shower.  I can see I'm about 2" from full APL.   So, definitely need to take my vits every night, and stay consistent.  Oh, and stay Far away from that ghatdamned Denman brush.



MrsJaiDiva - You're closer than you think, it's only about 1".  And throw that g-dam brush away 




livinthevida said:


> Thank You MeowMix! WOW! 1cm already!!! Now THAT's the kind hair growth we like to hear



You're funny, lol!





afrofaithful said:


> Is everyone striving for full APL?



^^^ afrofaithful I'm going for my shortest lengths being APL before I claim (at the front, currently nose-length).  I still haven't reached SL yet and I'm in the MBL challenge already, can you picture my mullet???!!! :lol





Phaer said:


> Ladies :don't forget your Porosity control! My hair has been acting funny for the past few months, if I pulled a few strands to do a lenght check, invariably, I would notice broken hairs strands in my hands, at first, I though it was because I was over moisturizing (may be part of the issue, because I totally forgot about protein) so I started doing protein treatments (aphogee 2 minutes left on for 30). After a couple of treatments I was still having breakages and my hair felt rough. I was on the verge of doing a hard protein treatment, trying to decide if that will make my hair rougher, when i remember I still had a bottle of PC. So I did the aphogee for two minutes and left the PC on for a while. As soon as I rinsed it off, my hair felt superb! I was in love with my hair again. I style using Mozeke coconut kokum hair milk (really helped the detangljng process) and the mango cupuacu holding butter (which I now have to figure out how to make, since she's discontinued that product),  a week later I am still loving my hair! I wore a braid out today, and can't keep my hands out of my hair, and so far, no breakage.



^^^ Thanks Phaer, I haven't done one of these in at least a month, I needed that reminder 





Fyne said:


> That would be the Argan oil/Ceremide rich oil mix



^^^ Fyne yummy!   



KiWiStyle - your updo is beautiful, if you don't mind i'm saving your pic for when i can do those styles!  And honestly, Any progress is Good progress, it would be horrible to think that after all those weeks of work your hair was shorter than before, that wouldn't be nice, so I'm cheering you on.​


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Phaer said:


> *Full apl to me means, when I pull the back of my hair the part that reaches apl should not be thin, that is my goal.* I think you can keep bangs even being natural, I've seen some cute styles where the front was shorter.



afrofaithful, Phaer, claud-uk

I'm going for full APL as well.  I want to be firmly APL...not clutching 5 hairs, and trying to claim it.   So, another 2-3 inches, and I'll be full APL!


----------



## claud-uk

MrsJaiDiva said:


> afrofaithful, Phaer, claud-uk
> 
> I'm going for full APL as well.  I want to be firmly APL...*not clutching 5 hairs*, and trying to claim it.   So, another 2-3 inches, and I'll be full APL!



You made me spit out my water


----------



## jprayze

[USER=198888]afrofaithful[/USER] said:
			
		

> Is everyone striving for full APL? I kind of like the tapered look. Shorter (business) in the front, long (party) in the back, no mullet though! lol I guess I'm just so used to having swoopy bangs. I'm finally growing them out and they are down to my chin. My back is APL though. I miss my bangs  I just don't know what would be the purpose of keeping them if I'm natural now...



You are just like me! Im natural but wear my hair straight a lot.  I've been wearing a swoopy or feathery bang for a long time.  It keeps getting longer. Even as it continues to grow I like shorter fame framing layers in the front.  So while I won't continue to cut the bangs, just trim as necessary...I'm not focused on them bring APL.  They will get there eventually and I will enjoy them while they last!

Here's a pic of my bang action!!!  This pic was from early June.


----------



## jprayze

Grrr...I had to get another trim!!! My ends were pretty crazy tho.  I don't think the last trim (beg of June) took off enough at a time.  I guess he was scared of what I would do if he took much off! Lol

I will post a new pic soon...maybe when I do my hair this am.

NikkiQ you may have to UNGraduate me after this trim :-( We'll see...


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'm not ungraduating you until I see pics young lady!


----------



## mami2010

Good morning ladies I'm dc'ing now. I will roller set when I'm done dc'ing, then flat iron and post my pics later.


----------



## KiWiStyle

claud-uk said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle - your updo is beautiful, if you don't mind i'm saving your pic for when i can do those styles!  And honestly, Any progress is Good progress, it would be horrible to think that after all those weeks of work your hair was shorter than before, that wouldn't be nice, so I'm cheering you on.



claud-uk,

Thank you!  I don't mind at all, I'm always stealing pictures of beautiful styles to duplicate on my own head.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

xu93texas said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle,
> You did a great job flat ironing your hair.  I love the updo and the flower.  Your hair is growing!  Are you going to trim your with the next relaxer?



xu93texas,
Thanks Chica!  I didn't get my roots relaxer straight because I had the setting on very low to accommodate my length.  I really don't see much growth, maybe I'm being growth greedy ;-).  There is no way I will claim APL with my thin hemline, I'm going to have to make a decision to cut, not trim them off to where my nape is.  I'm hesitant because all I do is protective styles; my braid, buns and updo's, I won't be able to do them anymore until it grows back out.  I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place.  Maybe the best thing to do is trim a little at a time; maybe an inch with every relaxer and not my nape.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

afrofaithful said:


> Is everyone striving for full APL? I kind of like the tapered look. Shorter (business) in the front, long (party) in the back, no mullet though! lol I guess I'm just so used to having swoopy bangs. I'm finally growing them out and they are down to my chin. My back is APL though. I miss my bangs  I just don't know what would be the purpose of keeping them if I'm natural now...


@afrofaithful I'm aiming for full APL this year! I'll continue to check in with our fellow APL Ninjas as Vida Ninja to December 31, 2012! Full APL for me is when all of my hair (completely air dried) falls naturally at APL (or beyond!) 

I am planning on incorporating a dryer into my reggie very soon yet I have no flat iron or blow dryer to heat straight so a good ol' fashion pull test does it


----------



## lovebug10

I was actually too lazy to rollerset my hair. I managed to remove some of the crunchyness I was experiencing from air drying. My hair LOVES the hairveda whipped ends & the vatika frosting. I can only use it after airdrying because it weighs down my rollerset hair. I'm going to try airdrying for the next few weeks to see if there is a method that will work for me. Anyways... here's my pic. I'm almost embarrased to post it. Its the same (maybe a little shorter) than my original. I realized that I need tie my hair up EVERY NIGHT and M&S EVERY DAY. I'm also going to prioritize washing and DC treatments every week. I usually skip the DC out of lazyness. I know I can do it. I just need to work. I will be using Bee Mine Growth Serum w/ sulfur every night as well.

Hopefully it gives me the boost I need to make it to APL!


----------



## livinthevida

Thank You Ladies!

It's amazing to look back at where I started in January 2012 and see where my scalp and hair is today! You all know I could not have made these kind of lengths without first having your solid advice! I'll continue to check in so shout me out every now and then & I'll cloak in 

Thank YOUUUUUUUUU for all the good humor and making the start of my HHJ a worthwhile one  ​


----------



## Mjon912

jprayze your bang looks really nice...did you hot curl it or roll it? I've always loved the flipped bang n wore it by flat ironing mine but ended up damaging that section a years ago...I havnt done it since


----------



## Onhergrind09

I'm in! I have been pretty much bunning my hair and letting it be, which is why I haven't posted in this thread in a while.  I'm happy with the progress that my hair has been making. After cutting of 2-3 inches, I think my hair is rebounding nicely.  I'm hesitant to claim APL, until I'm full APL, you guys let me know what you think.  I wanted to wait and post when I straightened my hair, but that's not going to happen anytime soon.  Excuse the boobage.  This is where I'm at.


----------



## The Princess

I used the dominican ultimate starter package, includes the Silicon mix shampoo, silicon mix conditioner, crelo rinse, lacio lacio conditioner and a few other things. I followed up with Brocato serum and blowfried my hair. So far so good, no issues. Hair easy to detangle smooth once complete.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> I'm in! I have been pretty much bunning my hair and letting it be, which is why I haven't posted in this thread in a while.  I'm happy with the progress that my hair has been making. After cutting of 2-3 inches, I think my hair is rebounding nicely.  I'm hesitant to claim APL, until I'm full APL, you guys let me know what you think.  I wanted to wait and post when I straightened my hair, but that's not going to happen anytime soon.  Excuse the boobage.  This is where I'm at.



Onhergrind09,
Your hair is nice and thick!  LOL, you made APL 3-4 inches ago...claim it.  CONGRATULATIONS!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## The Princess

Onhergrind09 said:


> I'm in! I have been pretty much bunning my hair and letting it be, which is why I haven't posted in this thread in a while. I'm happy with the progress that my hair has been making. After cutting of 2-3 inches, I think my hair is rebounding nicely. I'm hesitant to claim APL, until I'm full APL, you guys let me know what you think. I wanted to wait and post when I straightened my hair, but that's not going to happen anytime soon. Excuse the boobage. This is where I'm at.


 

I would say claim it.  Whats your hair regiment.


----------



## Onhergrind09

KiWiStyle, thanks. If you say so I'm claiming it! In my mind, I'm always waiting for all my hair to reach the same length, lol.  

The Princess, My regimen consist of M&S and using HTGE (almost) every night, DCing 1-2 times a week depending on my schedule, relaxing every 12-14 weeks, wearing my hair in buns 90% of the time, and using a comb for detangling once a week.

I'm claiming APL, but I'm sticking around until the front sections of my hair also get to APL.


----------



## lamaria211

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> I'm in! I have been pretty much bunning my hair and letting it be, which is why I haven't posted in this thread in a while.  I'm happy with the progress that my hair has been making. After cutting of 2-3 inches, I think my hair is rebounding nicely.  I'm hesitant to claim APL, until I'm full APL, you guys let me know what you think.  I wanted to wait and post when I straightened my hair, but that's not going to happen anytime soon.  Excuse the boobage.  This is where I'm at.



Congrats you look like u been holding out on us


----------



## Loving

Ok ladies...here is my length check.

The first pic was taken at my last T/U which was 7 weeks ago. The second pic was taken last week...my hair was not straight but here goes.

I know you ladies will let me know if I am at APL


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm keeping these braids in till the end of the month. I defy you boredom!


----------



## NikkiQ

Loving said:


> Ok ladies...here is my length check.
> 
> The first pic was taken at my last T/U which was 7 weeks ago. The second pic was taken last week...my hair was not straight but here goes.
> 
> I know you ladies will let me know if I am at APL


 
Your natural V made the APL mark lady. Congrats Loving!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Onhergrind09 said:


> I'm in! I have been pretty much bunning my hair and letting it be, which is why I haven't posted in this thread in a while. I'm happy with the progress that my hair has been making. After cutting of 2-3 inches, I think my hair is rebounding nicely. I'm hesitant to claim APL, until I'm full APL, you guys let me know what you think. I wanted to wait and post when I straightened my hair, but that's not going to happen anytime soon. Excuse the boobage. This is where I'm at.


 
Girl why wait until you're full APL?? Claim that ish NOW!!!


----------



## afrofaithful

livinthevida said:


> @afrofaithful I'm aiming for full APL this year! I'll continue to check in with our fellow APL Ninjas as Vida Ninja to December 31, 2012! Full APL for me is when all of my hair (completely air dried) falls naturally at APL (or beyond!)
> 
> I am planning on incorporating a dryer into my reggie very soon yet I have no flat iron or blow dryer to heat straight so a good ol' fashion pull test does it


 
That's about MBL for me. Do you mean off of a WNG with full shrinkage? Honestly when I first came to this site APL was my goal. Now that I've got it I'm definitely going for BSL!


----------



## Loving

NikkiQ said:


> Your natural V made the APL mark lady. Congrats @Loving!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

You ladies are doing great! I can't wait til September's length check. There's gonna be so many graduates then!!!


----------



## xu93texas

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> Thanks Chica! I didn't get my roots relaxer straight because I had the setting on very low to accommodate my length. I really don't see much growth, maybe I'm being growth greedy ;-). There is no way I will claim APL with my thin hemline, I'm going to have to make a decision to cut, not trim them off to where my nape is. I'm hesitant because all I do is protective styles; my braid, buns and updo's, I won't be able to do them anymore until it grows back out. I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. *Maybe the best thing to do is trim a little at a time; maybe an inch with every relaxer and not my nape. *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
This is what I'd do.  My nape is much shorter than my crown b/c I'm growing out a bob cut.  I leave my nape alone. I have to baby my edges/nape area. I think you should get a good trim with each relaxer; continue to baby your hair and protective styling. You'll be APL in no time.


----------



## sweetypoo705

Hi!  Here's my update.  I am currently 16 wks. Post so don't mind the non straightness  I will be relaxing in mid August.   I trimmed my ends last month so it may look shorter, but I am happy with my progress.  I have been using WEN since April- I have noticed manageable new growth and overall great results. Keep up the excellent work and stay cool!


----------



## BBritdenise

Idk if I'm a member of this challenge but if not, I'd like to be. Here are pics of my current length.


----------



## claud-uk

Onhergrind09 said:


> I'm in! I have been pretty much bunning my hair and letting it be, which is why I haven't posted in this thread in a while.  I'm happy with the progress that my hair has been making. After cutting of 2-3 inches, I think my hair is rebounding nicely.  *I'm hesitant to claim APL*, until I'm full APL, you guys let me know what you think.  I wanted to wait and post when I straightened my hair, but that's not going to happen anytime soon.  Excuse the boobage.  This is where I'm at.



Shouldn't that be "*hesitant to claim BSL"*??? 

Well done, that's amazing


----------



## jprayze

[USER=346679]Mjon912[/USER] said:
			
		

> jprayze your bang looks really nice...did you hot curl it or roll it? I've always loved the flipped bang n wore it by flat ironing mine but ended up damaging that section a years ago...I havnt done it since



Thanks!!! Flat ironing and then I pin curl it nightly


----------



## TruMe

OK Ladies, I am officially moving on.  I am super excited because my crown area has grown SO fast compared to the rest of my hair.  I think I had several setbacks in my nape area so it is still at the length that it was before but that part was not the subject of this challenge, it was my crown and my front hairline.  Good luck to the rest of the ladies in this challenge and look forward to seeing you in the BSL challenge next!  Thanks for all the interesting and exciting posts that would always keep me entertained.  I just love reading about everyone's hair stories (yes, I read every one of them!).

The bottom pic is where I was at the start of this challenge, the top pics are where I am now (I had to take a second shot because I couldn't believe the first one).  It may not be clear but the hair that I am pulling is from the top of my head.


----------



## NikkiQ

TruMe said:
			
		

> OK Ladies, I am officially moving on.  I am super excited because my crown area has grown SO fast compared to the rest of my hair.  I think I had several setbacks in my nape area so it is still at the length that it was before but that part was not the subject of this challenge, it was my crown and my front hairline.  Good luck to the rest of the ladies in this challenge and look forward to seeing you in the BSL challenge next!  Thanks for all the interesting and exciting posts that would always keep me entertained.  I just love reading about everyone's hair stories (yes, I read every one of them!).
> 
> The bottom pic is where I was at the start of this challenge, the top pics are where I am now (I had to take a second shot because I couldn't believe the first one).  It may not be clear but the hair that I am pulling is from the top of my head.



TruMe I absolutely LOVE your hair!! I wish my curls look like that when they get longer!!! What's your reggie woman??

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

Keepin it super simple lately. M&S today I used my 613 Replenishing mist and sealed in jojoba oil


----------



## lamaria211

TruMe said:


> OK Ladies, I am officially moving on.  I am super excited because my crown area has grown SO fast compared to the rest of my hair.  I think I had several setbacks in my nape area so it is still at the length that it was before but that part was not the subject of this challenge, it was my crown and my front hairline.  Good luck to the rest of the ladies in this challenge and look forward to seeing you in the BSL challenge next!  Thanks for all the interesting and exciting posts that would always keep me entertained.  I just love reading about everyone's hair stories (yes, I read every one of them!).
> 
> The bottom pic is where I was at the start of this challenge, the top pics are where I am now (I had to take a second shot because I couldn't believe the first one).  It may not be clear but the hair that I am pulling is from the top of my head.



Beautiful curls


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhhhh roots!!! I need a dye job STAT! Lol



View attachment 2012-07-02 10.41.42.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

Hi Ladies! A CONGRATULATIONS here to all of the ladies who reached APL this June 2012!  I've officially joined the BSL 2012 Challenge!

_I posted this update there too: Zero time now yet I'll return this evening to post my very first roller-setting pictures using Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) applying ear to ends yesterday with Satin Foam Rollers!

_Would be SO GREAT if we had a "double post" feature available here on LHCF that allows posting to more than one subscribed thread! I'll post a request to *Suggestions, Requests, Q and A*


----------



## Guinan

Hi Ladies! Well I didn't make to to APL, but once my hair flattens abit I will let you guys decide. 

I finally got a touch-up, a color rinse and my ends trimmed. All I can say is, it was pure torture! The relaxer completely burned my hairline the second my hairdresser put it on my hair  I had tears running down my face from the pain. I have no idea why it hurt so much. I luv the end results but I don't think I can go through that again. My next relaxer will be 1/1/2013. If it's too painful again then in July 2013, I will cut and go natural 

I plan on postings pics. For relaxed ladies, what to do when you get scabs from the relaxer?


----------



## MsSonya

^^Pelohello. So sorry to hear about your relaxer experience. When I was going to the salon for my press on my natural hair. I would envy all the relaxers that the ladies were getting. And this very thing made me come to my senses. I dont miss relaxers at all. 
Well, I henna yesterday, I am deep conditioning now with heat for about 30 mins. Hopefully, I can put my hair in an updo bun.


----------



## NikkiQ

BBritdenise said:


> Idk if I'm a member of this challenge but if not, I'd like to be. Here are pics of my current length.


 
BBritdenise you've been added to the list. You're officially a challenger. You're stuck now* *


----------



## lamaria211

pelohello said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! Well I didn't make to to APL, but once my hair flattens abit I will let you guys decide.
> 
> I finally got a touch-up, a color rinse and my ends trimmed. All I can say is, it was pure torture! The relaxer completely burned my hairline the second my hairdresser put it on my hair  I had tears running down my face from the pain. I have no idea why it hurt so much. I luv the end results but I don't think I can go through that again. My next relaxer will be 1/1/2013. If it's too painful again then in July 2013, I will cut and go natural
> 
> I plan on postings pics. For relaxed ladies, what to do when you get scabs from the relaxer?



So sorry about your relaxer experience try aloe for the burns. did you scratch before u went to the salon? What relaxer did she use?


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:


> So sorry about your relaxer experience try aloe for the burns. did you scratch before u went to the salon? What relaxer did she use?


 
Thanks. She used Mizani Butter Blends. I didn't scratch before I went. Normally for a relaxer I prep by:
DC/Co-Wash on Thursday, then I blow dry on Friday morning and wear a fro until my hair appointment which is always on Sunday. The only thing I did different was I applied crecepelo to my hair before my dc on thursday. 

There's an aloe plant at my job. I am going to cut a stem & use the aloe from that. I just hope I don't have any bald spots.


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> Thanks. She used Mizani Butter Blends. I didn't scratch before I went. Normally for a relaxer I prep by:
> DC/Co-Wash on Thursday, then I blow dry on Friday morning and wear a fro until my hair appointment which is always on Sunday. The only thing I did different was I applied crecepelo to my hair before my dc on thursday.
> 
> There's an aloe plant at my job. I am going to cut a stem & use the aloe from that. I just hope I don't have any bald spots.



be careful with pure aloe.  my son had a second degree burn on his hand.  my mother put pure aloe on it and made it worse.


----------



## Evolving78

congrats to everyone that made APL for June!  everyone is doing well in this challenge!  we are all learning what works and doesn't work for our hair!  can't wait to see the Sept graduates and December!

i am nursing my hair from the abuse of this past Saturday.  i am sitting here doing an oil treatment.  i may leave it in for several hours.  i might snip my ends too. i dust when i use heat.  so i have dusted my hair several times this past month.  i am going to lay off of the heat for this month.  no hot blow drying for me!  sticking to roller sets once a week and air dry once a week.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> congrats to everyone that made APL for June!  everyone is doing well in this challenge!  we are all learning what works and doesn't work for our hair!  can't wait to see the Sept graduates and December!
> 
> i am nursing my hair from the abuse of this past Saturday.  i am sitting here doing an oil treatment.  i may leave it in for several hours.  i might snip my ends too. i dust when i use heat.  so i have dusted my hair several times this past month.  i am going to lay off of the heat for this month.  no hot blow drying for me!  sticking to roller sets once a week and air dry once a week.



What kind of oil are you using?


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I need to change my reggie. Idk if it's stress or lack of products during this move, but my hair has been at a serious stand still lately. Trying not to be down and out about it, but it's kinda hard not to.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I think I need to change my reggie. Idk if it's stress or lack of products during this move, but my hair has been at a serious stand still lately. Trying not to be down and out about it, but it's kinda hard not to.



Whats your reggie now?


----------



## NikkiQ

Shampoo 1x weekly or every 2 weeks
DC whenever I shampoo
Celies or twists for a week
Stretched twist out/braid out for a week
M&S when I can remember these days 

Something needs to change though. But I feel no motivation.Being out here I don't go anywhere most of the time unless it's to the beach.


----------



## The Princess

lamaria211 said:


> Keepin it super simple lately. M&S today I used my 613 Replenishing mist and sealed in jojoba oil



Do you use the 613 conditioner too. I have 2big bottles that I need to dig into. 
Maybe this weekend. 

How is the replenishing mist and how do you use it in your Regiment?


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:


> I think I need to change my reggie. Idk if it's stress or lack of products during this move, but my hair has been at a serious stand still lately. Trying not to be down and out about it, but it's kinda hard not to.



OMGosh I can relate. We both just move. My hair was suffering big time. I was on the urge to cut my hair last weekend, cause it was just blah. I wash my hair this past weekend and it back to normal. 

I think we can attribute it to the move.


----------



## TruMe

NikkiQ said:


> TruMe I absolutely LOVE your hair!! I wish my curls look like that when they get longer!!! What's your reggie woman??



Aww, thanks NikkiQ!  I really don't do much because I have way too much going on.  Basically, I wash my hair with SLS-free shampoo and DC on Sundays. I alternate adding in an additional DC that is light to medium protein every other week (No matter what protein DC I use, I still always do my normal DC).  I cowash with V05 mixed with EVOO, peppermint and tea tree oil mid-week.  I wet my hair with water and seal with EVCO/Castor oil mix every night and put in two braids or pineapple.  I was in the bunning challenge for this entire year so far so that is what I did every morning monday through friday, wet my hair in the morning, apply EVCO/Castor oil mix (anytime I wet my hair I always use this oil) and did a variety of buns.  I use KCCC as my gel along with a scarf to lay down edges.  The weekends are my fun time and usually just unbraid or release from bun and go!

I really haven't experimented with anything from the day I went natural because it seemed to work for me.  I haven't trimmed nor changed my products either, same ol' same ol'.  This has definitely been a fun journey so far and am looking forward to my ultimate goal of unstretched BSL hair (now THAT seems such a far cry from where I am now, I feel like I have a lot of shrinkage in my back area and don't want my front hair hanging past it, lol).


----------



## lamaria211

The Princess said:
			
		

> Do you use the 613 conditioner too. I have 2big bottles that I need to dig into.
> Maybe this weekend.
> 
> How is the replenishing mist and how do you use it in your Regiment?



I have the 613 cleanser and the Mango Coconut cleanser I have not opened them yet (to many other products I need to use up first)  I tried the mist today on dry hair just to try it and it was wonderfully moisturizing I just wish the bottles came in bigger sizes after I used it I sealed with jojoba oil im not yet sure if im going to continue to use it on dry hair I may try it as a leave in im really not sure yet but it sure does smell good. After my personal "no buy" challenge is up im converting to using Wen products only!


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Shampoo 1x weekly or every 2 weeks
> DC whenever I shampoo
> Celies or twists for a week
> Stretched twist out/braid out for a week
> M&S when I can remember these days
> 
> Something needs to change though. But I feel no motivation.Being out here I don't go anywhere most of the time unless it's to the beach.



I think that M&S schedule may be to blame you dont like CWing?


----------



## Guinan

@shortdub, I think I will buy the aloe gel cause I just cut a piece and it stinks to high heaven.

I'm switching my reggie too. No more heat until October. I will be ps 99%. Question, does wearing your hair curly or braid-outs count as a ps?

My reggie:
-DC 2x a week 
-Co wash 2x a week
-Baggie 2x a week w/ Mizani H20 rose mositurizer
-Dust once a month
-Until October, I will be focusing on upping my protein. I will be using K-PAK for a co-wash as a light protein.
-September I will do the 2-step aphogee protein treatment.

As far as styles. I will bun, wear it curly or a braid-out. I really don't want to wear a wig anymore.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I think that M&S schedule may be to blame you dont like CWing?



Not very much anymore. Detangling after every cowash is too much manipulation.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Not very much anymore. Detangling after every cowash is too much manipulation.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



No more minis???


----------



## lamaria211

pelohello said:
			
		

> @shortdub, I think I will buy the aloe gel cause I just cut a piece and it stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I'm switching my reggie too. No more heat until October. I will be ps 99%. Question, does wearing your hair curly or braid-outs count as a ps?
> 
> My reggie:
> -DC 2x a week
> -Co wash 2x a week
> -Baggie 2x a week w/ Mizani H20 rose mositurizer
> -Dust once a month
> -Until October, I will be focusing on upping my protein. I will be using K-PAK for a co-wash as a light protein.
> -September I will do the 2-step aphogee protein treatment.
> 
> As far as styles. I will bun, wear it curly or a braid-out. I really don't want to wear a wig anymore.



That sounds like a lot of manipulation and dusting every 4 weeks is gonna keep you at a standstill maybe dc x2 and CW once a week and baggy the other 4 days. Just tryna help


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> No more minis???



Nope. My ends stayed frizzy and kept unraveling. Seemed pointless. I couldn't do anything with them. They barely fit in a pony. Didn't get my wigs in until a week ago and its too hot to wear them here.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Angela4769

livinthevida said:


> @NikkiQ I'm claiming it!!!
> 
> BUT I'm still hanging out here as Vida Ninja  until December 31, 2012 to Congratulate you and all the ladies who reach their APL Goals! Plus I have no idea where to go next???? Our Challenge is the first and only one I've joined at LHCF
> 
> Let's see, I'll start to browse the threads to where I'll land next!


 
I think NikkiQ mentioned something about maybe starting a BSL 2013 if nobody beats her to it, right NikkiQ?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Yes that is correct, but I think livinthevida will be BSL before the start of 2013


----------



## gvin89

Hey ladies!!!!  It's been a few days....missed yall.  Hope everyone is doing well.  I'm still rocking my updo, but preparing to do my daughter's hair -- that's a 2-day project!


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:


> That sounds like a lot of manipulation and dusting every 4 weeks is gonna keep you at a standstill maybe dc x2 and CW once a week and baggy the other 4 days. Just tryna help


 

I DC and Co-wash on the same day. Like I DC for an hour then I wash with conditioner. I think I wrote it wrong. Maybe I'll just dust every other month


----------



## Guinan

Are braidouts or wearing your hair curly a ps?


----------



## Angela4769

Onhergrind09 said:


> I'm in! I have been pretty much bunning my hair and letting it be, which is why I haven't posted in this thread in a while. I'm happy with the progress that my hair has been making. After cutting of 2-3 inches, I think my hair is rebounding nicely. I'm hesitant to claim APL, until I'm full APL, you guys let me know what you think. I wanted to wait and post when I straightened my hair, but that's not going to happen anytime soon. Excuse the boobage. This is where I'm at.


 
*Girl please, you know you are WELL past APL. I love your bun & flower...so pretty!*


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> Are braidouts or wearing your hair curly a ps?


 
To me they are pelohello. If your ends are not touching your shoulder then you should be fine.


----------



## SimJam

with 6 months left to go, here is my progress


Nov 17 2011







July 2 2012


----------



## polished07

Its so hot here in Cincy I had to snatch my wig off lol! I ghe'd before cowashing/dcing this am and put my hair up in a puff, my hair has grown alot, I cant believe Im 17 months post relaxer almost 6 months post BC (I bc'd in feb) Im really inspired by all of the graduates here, Im itching to see see my length w/o shrinkage but Ill prob wait until after sept idk yet I may just straighten a peice in the back to quench my thirst well see 

Heres a pic of me this am with coconut oil only no products for definition or anything because I had to jet this am to get to a meeting for school! Have a great week everyone!


----------



## SimJam

pelohello said:


> Are braidouts or wearing your hair curly a ps?




They are IMO and in my situation. PSing to me is any style that keeps my ends moisturized and untangled and that  I can set and forget it, so that includes twist, braid outs, shingling, buns, puffs, curl sets etc


----------



## NikkiQ

Decided to cowash my hair today. I'm not liking anything about my hair right now. It looks like a big fluffball even when wet. I'm about ready to just shave my head and call it a wrap.


----------



## polished07

SimJam said:
			
		

> with 6 months left to go, here is my progress
> 
> Nov 17 2011
> 
> July 2 2012



Oh you got this! Great progress ;-)


----------



## faithVA

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];16318565]Decided to cowash my hair today. I'm not liking anything about my hair right now. It looks like a big fluffball even when wet. I'm about ready to just shave my head and call it a wrap.


 
Your in a whole new environment. The temperature, humidity and everything is different. You may have to learn some new techniques for dealing with your hair in PR.

No cutting your hair unless it is damaged. Put in some braids and take a breather.


----------



## polished07

I keep forgetting stuff  how often do you ladies trim? I haven't gotten one since my bc in feb 5 months ago so I was thinking get one next month let her blow me out not straightened and braid me up for my upart wig/closure for my vacay to see FH. I stayed at APL when I was relaxes bc I always had a setback due to not trimming since I wear weaves majority of the time and being inconsistent so I don't want to make the same mistake of skipping trims


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Your in a whole new environment. The temperature, humidity and everything is different. You may have to learn some new techniques for dealing with your hair in PR.
> 
> No cutting your hair unless it is damaged. Put in some braids and take a breather.


 
but see that's the thing though. The environment here is not as harsh as it is back home in New Orleans. It's not as hot or nearly as humid as it is back home so idk what the problem is.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];16318679]but see that's the thing though. The environment here is not as harsh as it is back home in New Orleans. It's not as hot or nearly as humid as it is back home so idk what the problem is.


 
I understand that. But it is different. So your hair may still need to go through an adjustment period. Cutting your hair off isn't going to make you feel better. Just give it some time and see if you can see what it needs.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam Way to go! You will be APL before you know it!


----------



## lamaria211

faithVA said:
			
		

> Your in a whole new environment. The temperature, humidity and everything is different. You may have to learn some new techniques for dealing with your hair in PR.
> 
> No cutting your hair unless it is damaged. Put in some braids and take a breather.



I second that!!!!


----------



## livinthevida

_A quick comparison rollersetting with Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) vs Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) at the BSL 2012 Challenge  Here's an added copy of my post:_

Ladies here's my comparison pics of roller-setting with Wild Growth Hair  Oil (WGHO) vs Organic Coconut Oil (OCO)! Now that I am using a new hair  oil I TRULY LOVE WGHO over OCO  

WGHO does a really good job keeping my hair very light and not weighed  down. OCO definitely gave much more shine for my type of hair yet WGHO  is so much softer with these results. I like that my hair has bounce and  is lightweight on my shoulders! I am beginning to think OCO is better  to use in cooler months as a sealant to the harsh weather and WGHO is  best for warmer months to keep my hair light and carefree! I just felt  like I stepped out of a salon! VAAVAAAVOOOOOOOM 

I've added quick pictures here showing my left and right side with WGHO, my curly APL end , ready for my workout I set a loose bun!, and a May OCO roller-set to June WGHO roller-set:


----------



## livinthevida

afrofaithful said:


> That's about MBL for me. Do you mean off of a WNG with full shrinkage? Honestly when I first came to this site APL was my goal. Now that I've got it I'm definitely going for BSL!


Hi afrofaithful! I'm aiming all of my hair to fall naturally at APL (after a very nice rollerset!). My weekend hair post in May shows my shrinkage has me at ear length  I'm use to it yet if I wait until my shrinkage is APL I'll be hoping for full APL into 2013! 

I am with you on reaching BSL! We can do this! Let's go to GREAT LENGTHS! :wink2:


----------



## Spongebob

Man, I have finally come to terms that my goal length is going to be APL for a long time. 

Not because of short hair, but because I have only trimmed my hair less than 5 times in 3 years since I shaved my head back in August 2009. Once I hit that 3 year mark in August 2012, I'm going to switch my focus from length to health/quality. 

That probably means lots of trims, and TLC

Cannot wait to straighten all my hair for the first time since I shaved my head. It's going to be on my wedding day. I think I deserve it don't you think, lol


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Shampoo 1x weekly or every 2 weeks
> DC whenever I shampoo
> Celies or twists for a week
> Stretched twist out/braid out for a week
> M&S when I can remember these days
> 
> Something needs to change though. But I feel no motivation.Being out here I don't go anywhere most of the time unless it's to the beach.


NikkiQ we're here to keep you motivated lady!!! this may sound out of left field yet how about trying a rollerset?  You know me I LOVE my rollersets! maybe just try it once and see if you can change up the reggie from doing your cellies to a roller set every once a while


----------



## livinthevida

Spongebob said:


> Man, I have finally come to terms that my goal length is going to be APL for a long time.
> 
> Not because of short hair, but because I have only trimmed my hair less than 5 times in 3 years since I shaved my head back in August 2009. Once I hit that 3 year mark in August 2012, I'm going to switch my focus from length to health/quality.
> 
> That probably means lots of trims, and TLC
> 
> Cannot wait to straighten all my hair for the first time since I shaved my head. It's going to be on my wedding day. I think I deserve it don't you think, lol


Spongebob you DO deserve it! & remember to post pics pleeeeaazeee


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:
			
		

> NikkiQ we're here to keep you motivated lady!!! this may sound out of left field yet how about trying a rollerset?  You know me I LOVE my rollersets! maybe just try it once and see if you can change up the reggie from doing your cellies to a roller set every once a while



I don't even own rollers lol. Rollersets are not my thing though. Never did like them.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

Angela4769 said:


> I think NikkiQ mentioned something about maybe starting a BSL 2013 if nobody beats her to it, right @NikkiQ?





NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Yes that is correct, but I think @livinthevida will be BSL before the start of 2013



Thanx NikkiQ I sure hope I reach BSL in 2012! If not Angela4769 I'll join you and the other ladies in BSL 2013! If she threads it we will come


----------



## Spongebob

livinthevida said:


> Spongebob you DO deserve it! & remember to post pics pleeeeaazeee



thank you livinthevida I sure will my dear. Can't wait


----------



## lamaria211

I usually CW on tuesdays but my big brother (& only brother) is having his first child tomorrow so I might not get a chance to but if I do ill use Natures Gate Aloe Moisturizing Condish+Ion Hard Water Condish


----------



## NikkiQ

Got a live hair up my butt and decided to try out some new products and put in some twists before I grab the scissors and start choppin away


----------



## NikkiQ

*double post*


----------



## NikkiQ

Went from this fuzzy mess


To this twisted mess and I totally don't care. They're under a bonnet.


View attachment 2012-07-02 20.31.31.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

NikkiQ
What's in that glass - Cranberry juice and vodka.  Go on have another sip.  Your twists look nice and fat to me.  Whatchu complaining about?


----------



## lamaria211

I was just gonna tell her how plump and pretty they were.


----------



## NikkiQ

I wish it was vodka and cran  I'm surprised they came out that fat,but there was no method to the madness when I did em. Just pulled hair from the clip,put Hairveda herbal green tea oil creme on and twist. I still have the urge to cut it all off so I'm keeping it out of sight.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## gforceroy

I made a length check tee with an old uniform undershirt. The shirt looks sooo big in the picture lol. I am not even APL yet.. but it was still motivating making the shirt. I will be doing my length checks from the back now!


----------



## claud-uk

gforceroy - are you going to add inch lines/markers to your tee?  That way you can keep an eye on your progress on a more regular basis just by doing stretch tests (no heat).


----------



## gforceroy

claud-uk  In between the 2 lines I made? I guess I should since I don't plan to straighten till September (maybe I will be at least grazing APL?). I have always done pull tests though..

Edit: I took your advice and added lines in between.


----------



## NikkiQ

That is the neatest length check shirt I've ever seen someone make!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Went from this fuzzy mess
> 
> 
> To this twisted mess and I totally don't care. They're under a bonnet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 157861
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 

I luv how juicy the twisit look!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks pelohello! They're kinda smushed in th back now though lol. Its fine though. I have my bonnet on anyway.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

Deep Conditioning my mins today, ill be taking them out next weekend doing a protein treatment and redoing them


----------



## Evolving78

i'm about to rinse out this dc.  i slept with a baggy (oil treatment) on last night.  my hair wasn't mushy.  it was really soft.  now i need to decide if i want to air dry or roller set.


----------



## kittenz

I'm late but I'm here. These were taken last week I think. My progress has slowed down  but whatever.

Wet puff with con




My 'do any given day


----------



## kittenz

Congrats to everyone who has graduated!


----------



## NikkiQ

You may think it has slowed down kittenz,but you really have made some great progress. It's like you BC'd just yesterday!


----------



## lamaria211

kittenz your progress is great


----------



## Evolving78

got these rollers in.  i might keep them in until tomorrow, so i can wear a pretty updo for the 4th.  if not, i will be bunning it.  i had a great detangling session and rolling session.  i didn't experience any breakage.  i finger detangled first, then went behind with my comb. 

i really like that silk elements conditioner (tan jar moisturizing).


----------



## bibs

I know I'm WAY late, but I plan on updating July 14th. We're having our house warming and I want to straighten even if the heat and humidity in GA are hellacious. I pulled a piece yesterday out of curiousity and think I'm almost there!!!!

 Now let me skip back a few pages to catch up and see the updates


----------



## afroette

I think I might be CBL, at least on my right side.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kittenz

Thanks NikkiQ and lamaria211


----------



## MsSonya

This is a pic of my hair in Jan. And a pic I took today. I am a really bad picture taker. I tried to pull down a braid for length. Anywho I hope I can make SL by Dec. and hopefully grazing APL.


----------



## lamaria211

MsSonya said:
			
		

> This is a pic of my hair in Jan. And a pic I took today. I am a really bad picture taker. I tried to pull down a braid for length. Anywho I hope I can make SL by Dec. and hopefully grazing APL.



I think youve made sl


----------



## SimJam

lamaria211 said:


> I think youve made sl



I agree, definitely past NL, so lamaria211 you are in SL territory


----------



## texasqt

Decided to update after all. Can't really see a difference. Still touching APL



			
				texasqt said:
			
		

> Here's my update...I copied my starting message and wore the same shirt.
> 
> ~Current hair length = Almost Full APL. My sides are shorter but I want the same length all around. I'll be hovering around this length until that happens. A straight line APL not a U or V.
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd = Natural who straightens 95% of the time.
> 
> ~APL goal month = December for sure
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices = Shampoo once a month; DC weekly; flat iron weekly; moisturize, seal, and wrap nightly; exercise; eat healthy (increase lean protein and try to eat 6 fruits and veggies per day).
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? = I might start bunning otherwise nothing.
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture - Done Jan. 8th
> ~Post March 31st - Done Apr. 2nd
> ~Post July 3rd - Done July 3rd
> 
> See y'all on...
> September 30th
> December 31st



Sorry I did not wear the same shirt this time. Would do over but I've tightly curled the ends already. Oops!


----------



## gforceroy

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> That is the neatest length check shirt I've ever seen someone make!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Thanks!


----------



## MeowMix

bibs said:


> I know I'm WAY late, but I plan on updating July 14th. We're having our house warming and I want to straighten even if the heat and humidity in GA are hellacious. I pulled a piece yesterday out of curiousity and think I'm almost there!!!!
> 
> Now let me skip back a few pages to catch up and see the updates



bibs and everyone else dealing with this heat....stay cool



MsSonya said:


> This is a pic of my hair in Jan. And a pic I took today. I am a really bad picture taker. I tried to pull down a braid for length. Anywho I hope I can make SL by Dec. and hopefully grazing APL.



MsSonya...ahem, I"m thinking 'bad picture taker' was MY  title .  Looking good. CONGRATULATIONS ON REACHING SL.



texasqt said:


> Decided to update after all. Can't really see a difference. Still touching APL
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I did not wear the same shirt this time. Would do over but I've tightly curled the ends already. Oops!
> 
> texasqt....funny my cursor is like 'looks like APL to me'.  Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> NikkiQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may think it has slowed down kittenz,but you really have made some great progress. It's like you BC'd just yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold up kittenz just recently BC'd.  C'mon now.  Your hair is MAD growing,
Click to expand...


----------



## Meritamen

So ummmm I'm a day late and a dollar short but I figured I'd post an "unofficial" length check update as to not be completely left out.  Anyway, this was taken in late May. Nice progress indeed.


----------



## lamaria211

Meritamen gorgeous hair

I just rinsed out my DC I think I may have used the last of my Giovanni direct leave in gonna seal with grease


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm trying to figure out how to wear my hair tomorrow to this stupid bbq on base. Ugh!


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies...Happy 4th!!! I'm loving these length checks! Everyone is doing so well. Congrats to the new grads...I left for two days and there's more 

Thinking about doing my monthly henna today when I get off work and do twist for this 4th of July party this weekend. We'll see 'cause I've been in a committed relationship with my head scarves for the past few months .


----------



## Carmelella

Officially joining!!  

Hhj started almost two years ago.  Stopped getting relaxers for a total of 17 months.  At month 10 I BC'ed.  Relaxed my hair back this June.



~Current hair length: Full shoulder
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed
~APL goal month:  November
~Current Reggie and styling choices: 
I'm working on it, lol.  So far it seems like wash once to twice per week with joico moisturizing shampoo and Aubrey organics moisturizing shampoo, then condition with Aussie moist 3 minute conditioner and a little bit of silicon mix.  Heavy protein every 6 weeks aphogee.  Learning how to roller set to minimize heat.  I'll be using weaves to help with long stretches.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
- learn how to roller set, protective styling, stretch relaxers for 16-20 weeks, attempt minoval again.

~Post a beginning picture

- wet with conditioner



- right side blow dried only 



- left side flat ironed


----------



## lamaria211

Welcome Carmelella you look pretty close already!


----------



## NikkiQ

welcome to the challenge Carmelella. I'll add you to the list.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hey ladies, checking in! I have been wearing my hair in Celie's under a half wig the smallest sliver of hair left out. I have officially run out of ALL conditioner and shampoo (I am def NOT a product junkie my dude, not at all) and I need to reUP...like now any product suggestions? I'm looking for:

-Affordable (I am a struggling entry-level PR pro, I live off of ramen noodles)
-Good for long-term moisture (I only take my braids down every 1-2 weeks)
-Gives slip
-A light protein suggestion...maybe?

That's it ladies! I am pushing through and I will do a late length-check NEXT weekend when these come down. Happy 4th!


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies  I miss yous guys!!! I tried to move over to the BSL thread but it's not very interesting  I wanna stay over here so I'm going to stay until my bangs reach APL, there chin length now ...by then all you should be over there and that thread will be warmer

SimJam your almost APL!!! You have like a snap away!!!
MsSonya your making some good progress... I try and remember health first and then length...you definitely look like your practicing healthy hair habits! Great job...SL now APL soon 
Carmelella your starting at a great length with beautiful healthy hair, you'll be APL by like oct! Why did you go back to relaxing? I'm curious cuz I really wanna go natural but I'm scared my hairs going to be real time consuming and I'll do more damage because I don't have the patience
NikkiQ your twists look awesome! Very 'juicy'


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Just checking in. I did my update for June in the early part of June but I still have some pics to show. The first one is me checking the inches I have until APL. Last check in June my hair made it back to CBL after having a set back. On the left side it touches right at my collar bone so I measured from there. Looks like I have about a liitle over 4.5ins until I reach APL soooo hopefully I hope to be at least grazing APL by December. The 2nd pic is my puff in early May and the 3rd is my puff in early June. Feels great to see noticeable growth through pics after mopping around thinking my hair wasn't doing any growing at all. Congrads to all the graduates!! I love seeing all the hair pics when I come in here.


----------



## claud-uk

KaramelKutie803 that 2nd puff is pretty!


----------



## Fyne

KaramelKutie803 You will be APL before you know it


----------



## Fyne

Where was your length check claud-uk did I miss it? 

Welcome back ninja Mjon912


----------



## Missdelicious1

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies  I miss yous guys!!! *I tried to move over to the BSL thread but it's not very interesting * I wanna stay over here so I'm going to stay until my bangs reach APL, there chin length now ...by then all you should be over there and that thread will be warmer
> 
> @SimJam your almost APL!!! You have like a snap away!!!
> @MsSonya your making some good progress... I try and remember health first and then length...you definitely look like your practicing healthy hair habits! Great job...SL now APL soon
> @Carmelella your starting at a great length with beautiful healthy hair, you'll be APL by like oct! Why did you go back to relaxing? I'm curious cuz I really wanna go natural but I'm scared my hairs going to be real time consuming and I'll do more damage because I don't have the patience
> @NikkiQ your twists look awesome! Very 'juicy'


 
LOL, this thread is more interesting.  I tried moving over too, but keep checkin in here


----------



## claud-uk

Fyne said:


> Where was your length check claud-uk did I miss it?
> 
> Hi Fyne - I did my LC on 10 June bc the previous one was on 10 April and the one before that on 10 Feb when I joined.  I did consider doing a "formal" check on 30th June to be on a par with everyone else but I can't justify flat ironing twice in a couple of weeks - I have to keep my breakage in check - so I just did a wet pull-test.  I will pull myself back into line on 30th September!
> 
> Here's a copy/paste, thanks for asking (cough: calling me out!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> claud-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> livinthevida
> longhairdreaming
> 
> Thank you very much for your support!
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> This is my official June length check result - I FORGOT to take photos of my hair after it was flat ironed yesterday afternoon and by the time we got back last night the light was so bad that we couldn't get any decent photos.  I was desperate to get some moisture back into my hair after straightening it so I M&S and put my scarf on and of course my hair has reverted this morning after sleeping on it.  I'm not straightening again till next check in September so this one photo will have to suffice.
> 
> I'm delighted with my progress.  After trims/S&D *I retained just over 3" between April and June*
> 
> February to April I gained about 1.5" total.  During those two months I did nothing other than M&S twice daily.  In April I made a lot of changes to my lifestyle:
> 
> 
> *I GAVE UP SMOKING*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  2 months and 1 day today
> 
> I started taking vitamins in April.  I am taking 3mg MSM and 10mg Biotin religiously every day without fail.
> 
> I do not eat meat/eggs/fish very often so prior to April my protein intake was near zero.  I am now taking 25g protein shake every day.
> 
> April to June I drank more water than I have drank in the last 5 years, maybe longer.  Before this date I cannot remember the last time I drank any water.
> 
> I gave up 4-6 cups brown tea every day with 2.5 white sugars in each.  I now drink 1-2 cups green tea every day with only half a teaspoon of brown sugar.
> 
> I gave up refined sugar, sweets and biscuits.  4 muffins, 1 packet biscuits and 1x family bag of sweets every day... no wonder I've had 14 teeth removed   I figure that the time and effort/energy my body spends processing that **** is taking away from my hair.
> 
> _I started exercising for the first time in 17 years_.  I run hard at least 3x per week to get my blood circulating, and on the days I don't I hang upside down for five minutes to get the blood rushing to my head.
> 
> April to June was hard hard work - no ciggies, no beloved tea, sweets or sugar, only drinking water... yes I did a complete 360 degree turnaround in a lot of aspects in my life but I was determined to stick to it as I wanted to see if/how much difference it made to my hair growth, if any.  I can confirm that for me the extra efforts paid off - the front of my hair went from eyebrow to nosetip, the sides went from EL to just scraping SL and the back has gone from barely SL to less than 1" from APL.
> 
> 1.5" per month is achievable for me *if I stick to the above lifestyle changes* and I now have the motivation I need to keep my HHJ going.  I will also start taking extra vits (Fish Oils, Iron, maybe Chorella)  I hope that this will help motivate some of you too.  Sorry again for no pics (I can post but they're orange/yellow and waaaay fuzzy) but no way I'm restraightening again so soon.  My sisters at LHCF taught me better than that
> 
> 
> 
> I should also add that this journey might be a lot easier for me than for others:
> 
> A) I work from home so no need to wear my hair in any particular way.
> 
> B) I am agoraphobic and rarely leave the house (max 1-2x per month) so my hair is ALWAYS braided in 4 plaits with the length of the plait wrapped in film, and then covered with my satin scarf.  This is a 24/7 "style" for me, I take protective styling to the Max!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## lamaria211

itsjusthair88 some cheap easy to find DCs 
Silicon Mix 8$ for 16oz
Cholesterol (any kind) usually under5$
Aussie 3Min 4$. Hth


----------



## jprayze

I have my hair curled but I pulled a strand from the back straight and I'm am kinda far from APL after my trim on Saturday...So I am re-enrolling. Will be dual enrolled in APL and BSL.  I have to focus on keeping these ends in check!  Been dusting since March so hopefully that will reduce the need for all out trims.


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:
			
		

> I have my hair curled but I pulled a strand from the back straight and I'm am kinda far from APL after my trim on Saturday...So I am re-enrolling. Will be dual enrolled in APL and BSL.  I have to focus on keeping these ends in check!  Been dusting since March so hopefully that will reduce the need for all out trims.



Your not far at all, you will be there again before next lc


----------



## livinthevida

_*Hi Ladies!*_ 

*Wishing Everyone a Very Happy 4th of July!!!! *


----------



## Carmelella

Mjon912. Thanks

I went back to relaxed because natural hair was no fun for me.  When it was short I refused to wear it out and only wore weaves.  When it got longer u could style it into ok looking styles, but nothing with wow factor.  Washing, drying, and attempting to style ( uz failures) was an all day process and required lots and lots of heat.  Currently with relaxed hair my dry time is cut in half and I can blow dry on medium and flat iron on 270 compared to blow drying on high and flat ironing on 420 and it still be poofy.  In the end i was in weaves 99 percent of the time which always looked on point, lol, but got boring, not to mention costly.

Others on this board have lovely natural hair, mine wasn't.  I will try not to relax bone  straight though so that I still have body in my hair.


----------



## Carmelella

itsjusthair88 said:
			
		

> -Affordable (I am a struggling entry-level PR pro, I live off of ramen noodles)
> -Good for long-term moisture (I only take my braids down every 1-2 weeks)
> -Gives slip
> -A light protein suggestion...maybe?
> 
> That's it ladies! I am pushing through and I will do a late length-check NEXT weekend when these come down. Happy 4th!



I just started using suave humectant conditioner and I like it.  It was surprisingly thick and leaves my hair moisturizers.  It was 3 or 4 dollars I think and u dont have to use a lot. Before I wud never touch suave because I thought it was too cheap to work but after hearing that a lot of ppl like it I gave it a try.

Happy 4th!!


----------



## Carmelella

2x post oops


----------



## Carmelella

jprayze said:
			
		

> I have my hair curled but I pulled a strand from the back straight and I'm am kinda far from APL after my trim on Saturday...So I am re-enrolling. Will be dual enrolled in APL and BSL.  I have to focus on keeping these ends in check!  Been dusting since March so hopefully that will reduce the need for all out trims.



2nd the rec for the Aussie 2 min


----------



## livinthevida

kittenz said:


> I'm late but I'm here. These were taken last week I think. My progress has slowed down  but whatever.
> View attachment 157967
> Wet puff with con
> View attachment 157963
> View attachment 157961
> View attachment 157973
> View attachment 157975
> My 'do any given day


Congratulations kittenz! You have great growth & curls here


----------



## livinthevida

MsSonya said:


> This is a pic of my hair in Jan. And a pic I took today. I am a really bad picture taker. I tried to pull down a braid for length. Anywho I hope I can make SL by Dec. and hopefully grazing APL.


WOW! MsSonya that is really good growth since January! If I could go from SL to APL since January you can make it to SL too


----------



## livinthevida

texasqt said:


> Decided to update after all. Can't really see a difference. Still touching APL
> 
> Sorry I did not wear the same shirt this time. Would do over but I've tightly curled the ends already. Oops!
> 
> View attachment 158029


Congratulations @texasqt! You look full APL here! are you hoping to have all hair front/back at APL? it all looks pretty even


----------



## livinthevida

Meritamen said:


> So ummmm I'm a day late and a dollar short but I figured I'd post an "unofficial" length check update as to not be completely left out.  Anyway, this was taken in late May. Nice progress indeed.


Your hair looks very healthy @Meritamen! I think you may already be at APL since May! you look very close to APL here 



Carmelella said:


> Officially joining!!


Welcome @Carmelella! 



Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies  I miss yous guys!!! I tried to move over to the BSL thread but it's not very interesting  I wanna stay over here so I'm going to stay until my bangs reach APL, there chin length now ...by then all you should be over there and that thread will be warmer





Missdelicious1 said:


> LOL, this thread is more interesting.  I tried moving over too, but keep checkin in here


@Mjon912 & @Missdelicious1 I second that! @NikkiQ & @http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=292332faithVA are running a great thread here! Thankfully we're still in good company on both ends with APL graduates here and there 



KaramelKutie803 said:


> Just checking in. I did my update for June in the early part of June but I still have some pics to show. The first one is me checking the inches I have until APL. Last check in June my hair made it back to CBL after having a set back. On the left side it touches right at my collar bone so I measured from there. Looks like I have about a liitle over 4.5ins until I reach APL soooo hopefully I hope to be at least grazing APL by December. The 2nd pic is my puff in early May and the 3rd is my puff in early June. Feels great to see noticeable growth through pics after mopping around thinking my hair wasn't doing any growing at all. Congrads to all the graduates!! I love seeing all the hair pics when I come in here.


Congratulations on your growth @KaramelKutie803!


----------



## Onhergrind09

This is my OFFICIAL claiming APL post!!!

I started on my hair journey a little over 2 years ago and I am just now getting into the swing of things and my hair is just now starting to cooperate, I'm excited about this milestone and all those to follow. 

The first pict (May 2009) is when I  got tired of my multilayered & damaged hair and just decided to cut it the shortest it has ever been. 

The following picts are of me yesterday after many cuts, trims, setbacks & successes later .   

BTW Happy 4th Everyone!!!


----------



## livinthevida

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey ladies, checking in! I have been wearing my hair in Celie's under a half wig the smallest sliver of hair left out. I have officially run out of ALL conditioner and shampoo (I am def NOT a product junkie my dude, not at all) and I need to reUP...like now any product suggestions? I'm looking for:
> 
> -Affordable (I am a struggling entry-level PR pro, I live off of ramen noodles)
> -Good for long-term moisture (I only take my braids down every 1-2 weeks)
> -Gives slip
> -A light protein suggestion...maybe?
> 
> That's it ladies! I am pushing through and I will do a late length-check NEXT weekend when these come down. Happy 4th!


itsjusthair88 I applied _Organic Coconut Oil _(OCO) from ears to ends since starting my HHJ this January and was very happy with the results of a healthy scalp, moisture, and shine! I stopped using Shampoos in December 2011 and still experience good scalp and hair growth. My latest length check available here :wink2:

I am currently using _Wild Growth Hair Oil _(WGHO) with coconut oil as an ingredient and am getting use to roller-setting with a new oil. With more practice I think I'll get better at the results


----------



## livinthevida

Onhergrind09 said:


> This is my OFFICIAL claiming APL post!!!
> 
> I started on my hair journey a little over 2 years ago and I am just now getting into the swing of things and my hair is just now starting to cooperate, I'm excited about this milestone and all those to follow.
> 
> The first pict (May 2009) is when I  got tired of my multilayered & damaged hair and just decided to cut it the shortest it has ever been.
> 
> The following picts are of me yesterday after many cuts, trims, setbacks & successes later .
> 
> BTW Happy 4th Everyone!!!


Congratulations @Onhergrind09! Amazing progress since 2009! You have very healthy & thick hair!


----------



## HighAspirations

NO length checks for me but just giving words of encouragement! Keep up the good work ladies! I'm 3 months post BC


----------



## lamaria211

Congrats Onhergrind09


----------



## Fyne

claud-uk How did I miss that post?? Wonderful progress!! 3 inches, girl bye!
I can only get 3 inches in 6 months  And yes I thought you were trying to slip under the radar there for a second LOL

Onhergrind09 Well done! Your pony :notworthy

livinthevida I use WGO on my scalp im experimenting with that and castor oil + scalp massages every other day...Does the smell not bother you on your fresh rollerset? I'm one to talk I put garlic and onion oil in my oil mix 

HighAspirations Wow 3 months BC! Did you transtition?


----------



## livinthevida

Fyne said:


> @claud-uk How did I miss that post?? Wonderful progress!! 3 inches, girl bye!
> I can only get 3 inches in 6 months  And yes I thought you were trying to slip under the radar there for a second LOL
> 
> @Onhergrind09 Well done! Your pony :notworthy
> 
> @livinthevida I use WGO on my scalp im experimenting with that and castor oil + scalp massages every other day...Does the smell not bother you on your fresh rollerset? I'm one to talk I put garlic and onion oil in my oil mix
> 
> @HighAspirations Wow 3 months BC! Did you transtition?


@Fyne I really like the smell  it reminds me of when I applied indian hemp to my scalp way back in college  

Plus I always wait for my hair to air dry before a roller-set. In the beginning when I started to use OCO I applied it right after a cool rinse on wet hair. With more practice I noticed my roller-sets were lasting much longer if I applied OCO on dry hair!  Now that I've started applying WGHO the results are just as good on my dry hair, it is much lighter and has great bounce all day. OCO had the same results yet there was a whole lotta shine - definitely with both using very very little goes a long way!


----------



## MeowMix

claud-uk.  WOOOWEEEE.  That's a lot of changes.  Congratulations on your sticking to your guns and seeing that growth.  You've got me thinking about stopping smoking.  If the trade off is that kind of growth, I may just have to do it. Hmmmmm.....:scratchch.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Hello ladies, I hope you all are enjoying the holiday.  Whew, I haven't been in here in a minute and I have to get caught up with err'thang. I have several pages to read but I first wanted to give a shout out to livinthevida for making it to APL! It's nice to see your progess girl, you were missed, and I am happy you're back. Congrats to the other ladies who've made it to APL since check-in too! Okay, I have a grip of pages to catch up on … enjoy your day ladies.  {{Deuces}}


----------



## Missdelicious1

Onhergrind09 Congrats on making APL!!!


----------



## NaturalfienD

polished07 said:
			
		

> I keep forgetting stuff  how often do you ladies trim? I haven't gotten one since my bc in feb 5 months ago so I was thinking get one next month let her blow me out not straightened and braid me up for my upart wig/closure for my vacay to see FH. I stayed at APL when I was relaxes bc I always had a setback due to not trimming since I wear weaves majority of the time and being inconsistent so I don't want to make the same mistake of skipping trims



polished07 ~ I have not trimmed my hair since late, late last year or super early this year. I go on S&D missions but I do not trim on a routine basis. I receive Chicoro's emails (beautifybitbybit.com) and she sent one out that discussed length based trimming versus time based trimming. She states that if one is trying to maintain a style/length then trimming every six to eight weeks is desirable.  However, if one is growing their hair out trimming on a time table is not necessary. I keep my hair in PS, so I don't have the urge to even my length up … I probably won't trim until I hit my goal but I will continue to S&D/dust when necessary.  I hope this helps.


----------



## NikkiQ

Onhergrind09 said:


> This is my OFFICIAL claiming APL post!!!
> 
> I started on my hair journey a little over 2 years ago and I am just now getting into the swing of things and my hair is just now starting to cooperate, I'm excited about this milestone and all those to follow.
> 
> The first pict (May 2009) is when I got tired of my multilayered & damaged hair and just decided to cut it the shortest it has ever been.
> 
> The following picts are of me yesterday after many cuts, trims, setbacks & successes later .
> 
> BTW Happy 4th Everyone!!!


 
Bout time you claimed APL woman! I marked you as a graduate the day you posted your other pics


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Hey, I just noticed im not on the challenger list and I been in this challenge since march. I wanted to know if I could be added to the list?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Oh snap! Sorry I didn't add you. I'll do it now.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^Oh snap! Sorry I didn't add you. I'll do it now.



Ok thanks so much.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Today has been a very trying day. My poor baby girl, Nola (my dog), had to be taken to the vet hospital today. She has a virus that has  been going around that has her completely dehydrated. I've been a bubblin mess all day. I had to run out the house this morning so I just threw a beanie on over my twists and left. Had it like that all day. I was in no state of mind to deal with my hair. Tomorrow I have to go back with DH to pick her up from the hospital since she had to be left overnight to receive antibiotics via IV. You guys have no idea how much I miss her right now


----------



## texasqt

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Congratulations @texasqt! You look full APL here! are you hoping to have all hair front/back at APL? it all looks pretty even



Thx! And yes, once it's all APL then I will truly believe its there. Right now for some reasonI'm just not seeing it but I know it's getting close.


----------



## BBritdenise

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Today has been a very trying day. My poor baby girl, Nola (my dog), had to be taken to the vet hospital today. She has a virus that has  been going around that has her completely dehydrated. I've been a bubblin mess all day. I had to run out the house this morning so I just threw a beanie on over my twists and left. Had it like that all day. I was in no state of mind to deal with my hair. Tomorrow I have to go back with DH to pick her up from the hospital since she had to be left overnight to receive antibiotics via IV. You guys have no idea how much I miss her right now



Aww I hope she gets better. Im sorry you're going through this. Just focus on it dog, she's much more important than hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> Aww I hope she gets better. Im sorry you're going through this. Just focus on it dog, she's much more important than hair.



Thanks. I hope she comes out of this better than ever.

Just more stress that's making me want to shave my head and call it a day.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## texasqt

NikkiQ I hope your dog feels better soon also. I don't even want to think about not having my dog around so I know actually having the experience is hard. :hug:


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Thanks. I hope she comes out of this better than ever.
> 
> Just more stress that's making me want to shave my head and call it a day.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Sorry about nola  what kind of dog is she?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ  I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I flat ironed my hair and I am soooo not even happy right now. *sigh* Will post pics later.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ hope Nola is much better when you pick her up!  I can totally relate to having a sick dog and it's the worst feeling. :-(


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
i hope your fur baby feels better!


----------



## claud-uk

MeowMix said:


> claud-uk.  WOOOWEEEE.  That's a lot of changes.  Congratulations on your sticking to your guns and seeing that growth.  You've got me thinking about stopping smoking.  If the trade off is that kind of growth, I may just have to do it. Hmmmmm.....:scratchch.



Thanks MeowMix - please consider it.  Smoking costs - *hair AND money*.  I wanted to give up for my 35th (almost two years ago) but didn't/couldn't.  I always thought "I'll give up when I'm ready".  Well, once it occured that smoking was taking away from my hair health and growth I got ready and cut that ish out RIGHT NOW.  It wasn't even about the health, just about the hair... _it's all about the hair_ !





Fyne said:


> And yes I thought you were trying to slip under the radar there for a second LOL



haha, i KNEW it  




Fyne said:


> Onhergrind09 Well done! Your pony :notworthy



^^^ bowing and scraping


----------



## claud-uk

NikkiQ said:


> Today has been a very trying day. My poor baby girl, Nola (my dog), had to be taken to the vet hospital today. She has a virus that has  been going around that has her completely dehydrated. I've been a bubblin mess all day. I had to run out the house this morning so I just threw a beanie on over my twists and left. Had it like that all day. I was in no state of mind to deal with my hair. Tomorrow I have to go back with DH to pick her up from the hospital since she had to be left overnight to receive antibiotics via IV. You guys have no idea how much I miss her right now



Sorry Nikki, that's just the worst.   Me and poops will say a little prayer for her. x


----------



## Meritamen

livinthevida said:


> Your hair looks very healthy @Meritamen! I think you may already be at APL since May! you look very close to APL here


Aw, you're sweet and I wish that were true but I still have a little bit to go before I can/will claim it. I'm waiting to reach the next stripe before claiming.


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Today has been a very trying day. My poor baby girl, Nola (my dog), had to be taken to the vet hospital today. She has a virus that has  been going around that has her completely dehydrated. I've been a bubblin mess all day. I had to run out the house this morning so I just threw a beanie on over my twists and left. Had it like that all day. I was in no state of mind to deal with my hair. Tomorrow I have to go back with DH to pick her up from the hospital since she had to be left overnight to receive antibiotics via IV. You guys have no idea how much I miss her right now



Sorry to hear about your pup, I know how you feel. I can't stand when Le Poo is sick...Hope the IV treatments work for her.



Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I flat ironed my hair and I am soooo not even happy right now. *sigh* Will post pics later.



Why? What happened?

ETA:: I'm still in extensions. I've been cowashing everyday and loving it. I'm going to keep the extensions in for another 3weeks and get a set of cornrows after that.


----------



## jprayze

I just wanted to give an update on my bald spot..  I just had a light bulb moment!  In February, I changed blood pressure med from the one I've been taken for years due to my new insurance not paying for the one I usually take.  I googled the name of the med and hair loss was listed as a possible side effect.  Here I was blaming it on the stylist! Will be following up with my primary care doctor as soon as possible! Isn't it great to get answers!!!


----------



## MsSonya

Sorry to hear that *NikkiQ*. I can only imagine what you must be going through. Hope things are better for you.
* Jprayze*- thats interesting. My Mom is on BP meds. Her hair has thinned alot. I should check into that as well. Hope you get an answer when you go back to the doctor.

Well, I am sitting under the dryer with ORS for about 30mins-1hr if I'm good. Will put into a bun. Didnt eat enough barbecue yesterday.


----------



## Guinan

Sorry to post and run. But here is my July length check pics & sum hair styles. I didn't make it to APL but hopefully I'll be there by the end of the summer or before Christmas.


----------



## Guinan

Here's more. Sum are hair styles that I wear front/back. And I believe one pic is of my hair last year. I'm finally showing my face


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Sorry about nola what kind of dog is she?


 
We got her from the SPCA. They said she was a rottie mix,but she looks more like a Doberman/Coonhound mix.


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello your hair is absolutely gorgeous! So thick and shiny. I love the curls too

and OT: I'm lovin the tat. I'm an ink fiend myself lol


----------



## MeowMix

NikkiQ said:


> We got her from the SPCA. They said she was a rottie mix,but she looks more like a Doberman/Coonhound mix.



She looks like a character.  Get well soon Nola.  NikkiQ, back AWAY from the clippers.


----------



## afroette

pelohello, your hair!!! so beautiful.


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> Hello ladies, I hope you all are enjoying the holiday.  Whew, I haven't been in here in a minute and I have to get caught up with err'thang. I have several pages to read but I first wanted to give a shout out to livinthevida for making it to APL! It's nice to see your progess girl, you were missed, and I am happy you're back. Congrats to the other ladies who've made it to APL since check-in too! Okay, I have a grip of pages to catch up on … enjoy your day ladies.  {{Deuces}}


Thank You NaturalfienD!  A shoutout to you & all my ladies here! Starting a HHJ in 2012 has been so MUCH FUN for me! You all make the experience very creative and easy to do :wink2:


----------



## fiyahwerks

NikkiQ said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> Half way point for the challenge ladies!! Next check in on June 30th. You in or out?  And yes I did call everybody out on this one



I'm in. No length check because I have micros until October.


----------



## livinthevida

NaturalfienD said:


> @polished07 ~ I have not trimmed my hair since late, late last year or super early this year. I go on S&D missions but I do not trim on a routine basis. I receive Chicoro's emails (beautifybitbybit.com) and she sent one out that discussed length based trimming versus time based trimming. She states that if one is trying to maintain a style/length then trimming every six to eight weeks is desirable.  However, if one is growing their hair out trimming on a time table is not necessary. I keep my hair in PS, so I don't have the urge to even my length up … I probably won't trim until I hit my goal but I will continue to S&D/dust when necessary.  I hope this helps.


Same here @polished07 & @NaturalfienD  My last trim was January 2012 when I joined our APL 2012 Challenge! So far pretty good no need to trim my hair just yet and to my surprise all my hair seems to grow in the same length! These are a pretty good pair of sheers!!!  Here's a link to the one I used:
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Sheer-Gl...12&cm_mmc=CJ-_-AFFILIATE-_-5421430-_-10650864


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Today has been a very trying day. My poor baby girl, Nola (my dog), had to be taken to the vet hospital today. She has a virus that has  been going around that has her completely dehydrated. I've been a bubblin mess all day. I had to run out the house this morning so I just threw a beanie on over my twists and left. Had it like that all day. I was in no state of mind to deal with my hair. Tomorrow I have to go back with DH to pick her up from the hospital since she had to be left overnight to receive antibiotics via IV. You guys have no idea how much I miss her right now


NikkiQ I hope Nola is feeling much better soon! Please remember with that kind of heat to keep yourself hydrated too :wink2:


----------



## livinthevida

pelohello said:


> Sorry to post and run. But here is my July length check pics & sum hair styles. I didn't make it to APL but hopefully I'll be there by the end of the summer or before Christmas.





pelohello said:


> Here's more. Sum are hair styles that I wear front/back. And I believe one pic is of my hair last year. I'm finally showing my face


Beautiful hair pelohello!


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:


> @NikkiQ I hope Nola is feeling much better soon! Please remember with that kind of heat to keep yourself hydrated too :wink2:


 
She was dehydrated from vomitting and other things. Not from the heat. It's not that hot here.


----------



## lamaria211

Nikkyq shes so cute
I have 11 pitbulls right now!!!!!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ, afroette, livinthevida - Thanks ladies 

OT NikkiQ, I am an ink fiend too! I plan on finishing the rest w/ blue cherry blossoms on the back of the arm and connecting it to the front.


----------



## Fyne

livinthevida said:


> Beautiful hair @pelohello!



Agreed!!

claud-uk Its not like I was keeping a list or anything *crosses claud off the list* 

NikkiQ  Sending BIG e-hugs your way!

livinthevida I like WGHO scent too it doesnt bother me...I just worry what others think with my hair smelling so...so...spicy!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ, ur dog is soooo adorable!! I have a cream toy poodle. I hope ur dog feels better.


----------



## kittenz

Awww, feel better Nola NikkiQ  It's so sad when the furbabies get sick.


----------



## Meritamen

Nola is so adorable! Is she doing better? Sorry you are going through this tough time.


----------



## ronie

Hi ladies, i am fairly new to the whole site, and i have never officially introduced myself until now. Been lurking for a while, and i have to admit that this thread has to be the most lively, welcoming, and funny i have been reading. And nikkiQ you are an excellent host. Thank you to all of you ladies for tips, shared stories, and inspirational pictures. And the ninjas have me rolling laughing; congratulations though for making it to apl. Don't want to hold yall back but it feels good to have you guys around hanging out with the shoulder length crew. Anyways a little about me.
I have been relaxed for about 15 years, never grew my hair past maybe neck length. When i got pregnant, my hair grew strong and closed to apl with no help from me. I used to just go to the dominican salon for a wash and set using their product which is what i did before the pregnancy as well. 3 months after my c-section (february 2011) SHEDDING massive SHEDDING. I will post pictures when i learn how to. The shedding and breakage continued until september 2012 when i started looking into healthy hair care. I discovered lhcf, and laughed it off thinking yall were delusional. But i was so desperate i decided to incorporate some of the techniques like pre pooing, no sulfate poo, moisturize and seal with coconut oil. 2 things happened: no more dandruff, and no more tangles while detangling. So i registered without subscribing. Slowly  got to become a product junkie, started on hairffinity and my hair was doing great. Then breakage again, by then i was above shoulder length with thin and see through ends. Looking at the products i introduced last, i realized that my hair hates alo vera (weird). I had started using SM moisture retention poo, and jane carter's leave in both with aloe vera high in the ingredient list. I tried everything to help with the breakage Nothing. Then i stopped using everything i had and started using all kerastase product. My breakage stopped, and my hair was good again. Last month, after stucking divachyck whom i love i started using beemine balanced moisturizer daily, Bad idea. I later realized that aloe vera is one of the ingredient. So right now i am trying to manage that breakage and try to make to APL by dec 2013. I forgot to say i stopped perming in february 2012, possibly transitioning if i can manage that breakage. my regimen right now is as followed:
Prepoo with coconut oil and olive oil
Sampoo with kerastase bain de force poo ( sulfate) 
DC with Kerastase masquintense for thick hair for 30 mn with heat
Leave in S curl
Seal with Pura dor argan oil 100% organic
Air dry
Clarify once a month with vo5 clarifying poo
Co wash once a week with hair one olive oil followed by kerastase masquintense mixed with ors rp or kerastase oleo relax masque.
Protein every 2 weeks with kerastase masque force architecte no heat followed by masqueintense thick if i am going to airdry or nutrithermique if i am blowdrying my roots. Heat protectant is Argan oil mixed with grapeseed oil and kerastase elixir ultime.
I m&s everyday, with Scurl and castor oil. I  take hairfinnity everyday, sleep in my satin cap everynight. I wear my hair in a single braid and tuck the ends inside everyday as my protective style. I only wear my hair down every other weekend when i go out with DH. 
Unfortunately for me my hair loves the expensive stuff. I did try the cheap things believe me i did. Right now i have a tons of products that i am afraid to use cause i cant afford another set back: Macademia nut oil deep repair masque, Proclaim intense hydrating masque, bottles of AOGPB, AOHR, AOWC, SM moisture retention poo, Aphogee 2 steps, aphogee balanced conditioner, aphogee 2 mn Bee mine balance moisturizer, Jane carter leave in spray, . While some of these didn't cause set back, but they did nothing for my hair. The only cheap stuff my hair loves is S curl and ORS replenishing pack. My favorite treatment is ORS repleninshing pack mixed with kerastase masqintense under plastic cap no heat for 2 hours or more. Everytime result is strong moisturized hair, no breakage during detangling or styling for at least 3 days. Everytime i rinse it out i ask my self : Why the H**l do i bother with anything else. My hair loves them both alone, but together is like and explosion. Another favorite is SE mega silk DC. Although i don't like how my hair feels while applying or after rinsing, but the next day my hair is so soft i dont even want to m&s.
I recently started massaging JBCO to my scalp daily to help with all that thinning.
State of my hair right now: Shoulder length, healthy scalp and roots with some damaged relaxed ends that i am slowly trimming away. I currently am recovering from the bee mine related breakage. Tomorrow i will wash and dc with my famous mix , and cornrow under a wig for a week. That's gonna be my style for the whole of july. 
Sorry for the long post, thanks for reading. And please make any suggestion for ways i can better my regimen. Also help with how to post progress pictures.


----------



## ronie

I tried to attach my starting pictures. In those pictures i am 4 months post relaxer. My hair is washed, dc'd and i blow dried the roots. Taken 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Guinan

ronie said:


> I tried to attach my starting pictures. In those pictures i am 4 months post relaxer. My hair is washed, dc'd and i blow dried the roots. Taken 3 weeks ago.


 
WELCOME!!


----------



## Guinan

ronie said:


> Hi ladies, i am fairly new to the whole site, and i have never officially introduced myself until now. Been lurking for a while, and i have to admit that this thread has to be the most lively, welcoming, and funny i have been reading. And nikkiQ you are an excellent host. Thank you to all of you ladies for tips, shared stories, and inspirational pictures. And the ninjas have me rolling laughing; congratulations though for making it to apl. Don't want to hold yall back but it feels good to have you guys around hanging out with the shoulder length crew. Anyways a little about me.
> I have been relaxed for about 15 years, never grew my hair past maybe neck length. When i got pregnant, my hair grew strong and closed to apl with no help from me. I used to just go to the dominican salon for a wash and set using their product which is what i did before the pregnancy as well. 3 months after my c-section (february 2011) SHEDDING massive SHEDDING. I will post pictures when i learn how to. The shedding and breakage continued until september 2012 when i started looking into healthy hair care. I discovered lhcf, and laughed it off thinking yall were delusional. But i was so desperate i decided to incorporate some of the techniques like pre pooing, no sulfate poo, moisturize and seal with coconut oil. 2 things happened: no more dandruff, and no more tangles while detangling. So i registered without subscribing. Slowly got to become a product junkie, started on hairffinity and my hair was doing great. Then breakage again, by then i was above shoulder length with thin and see through ends. Looking at the products i introduced last, i realized that my hair hates alo vera (weird). I had started using SM moisture retention poo, and jane carter's leave in both with aloe vera high in the ingredient list. I tried everything to help with the breakage Nothing. Then i stopped using everything i had and started using all kerastase product. My breakage stopped, and my hair was good again. Last month, after stucking divachyck whom i love i started using beemine balanced moisturizer daily, Bad idea. I later realized that aloe vera is one of the ingredient. So right now i am trying to manage that breakage and try to make to APL by dec 2013. I forgot to say i stopped perming in february 2012, possibly transitioning if i can manage that breakage. my regimen right now is as followed:
> Prepoo with coconut oil and olive oil
> Sampoo with kerastase bain de force poo ( sulfate)
> DC with Kerastase masquintense for thick hair for 30 mn with heat
> Leave in S curl
> Seal with Pura dor argan oil 100% organic
> Air dry
> Clarify once a month with vo5 clarifying poo
> Co wash once a week with hair one olive oil followed by kerastase masquintense mixed with ors rp or kerastase oleo relax masque.
> Protein every 2 weeks with kerastase masque force architecte no heat followed by masqueintense thick if i am going to airdry or nutrithermique if i am blowdrying my roots. Heat protectant is Argan oil mixed with grapeseed oil and kerastase elixir ultime.
> I m&s everyday, with Scurl and castor oil. I take hairfinnity everyday, sleep in my satin cap everynight. I wear my hair in a single braid and tuck the ends inside everyday as my protective style. I only wear my hair down every other weekend when i go out with DH.
> Unfortunately for me my hair loves the expensive stuff. I did try the cheap things believe me i did. Right now i have a tons of products that i am afraid to use cause i cant afford another set back: Macademia nut oil deep repair masque, Proclaim intense hydrating masque, bottles of AOGPB, AOHR, AOWC, SM moisture retention poo, Aphogee 2 steps, aphogee balanced conditioner, aphogee 2 mn Bee mine balance moisturizer, Jane carter leave in spray, . While some of these didn't cause set back, but they did nothing for my hair. The only cheap stuff my hair loves is S curl and ORS replenishing pack. My favorite treatment is ORS repleninshing pack mixed with kerastase masqintense under plastic cap no heat for 2 hours or more. Everytime result is strong moisturized hair, no breakage during detangling or styling for at least 3 days. Everytime i rinse it out i ask my self : Why the H**l do i bother with anything else. My hair loves them both alone, but together is like and explosion. Another favorite is SE mega silk DC. Although i don't like how my hair feels while applying or after rinsing, but the next day my hair is so soft i dont even want to m&s.
> I recently started massaging JBCO to my scalp daily to help with all that thinning.
> State of my hair right now: Shoulder length, healthy scalp and roots with some damaged relaxed ends that i am slowly trimming away. I currently am recovering from the bee mine related breakage. Tomorrow i will wash and dc with my famous mix , and cornrow under a wig for a week. That's gonna be my style for the whole of july.
> Sorry for the long post, thanks for reading. And please make any suggestion for ways i can better my regimen. Also help with how to post progress pictures.


 

I like your protective style. I haven't done a french braid in years! I also use S-Curl as my moisturizer too. I really like that stuff. Your reggie looks good.


----------



## NikkiQ

ronie welcome to the challenge and to LHCF!! I'll b sure to update the list when I get back home. 

Nola has been picked up and even though she's super tired,she's doing much better! Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. I am one happy fur mommy.



View attachment 2012-07-05 15.01.09.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## MsSonya

Oh she's super cute. You are gonna make me wanna got out and get a puppy. I have been thinking about it for some time, don't worry. Lol. Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## PinkPeony

NikkiQ hope your dog feels better soon

Finally undid my braids and retired the wig till it cools down a little.
My hair is in chunky braids  piled into a tiny bun. It looks kinda pathetic but it's too hot for anything else.






No pics for my length check but I undid one braid and measured about 1- 1.5 inch to Apl.
This is my last length check in apr





Hope to be there by the end of the year.


----------



## livinthevida

Fyne said:


> Agreed!!
> 
> claud-uk Its not like I was keeping a list or anything *crosses claud off the list*
> 
> NikkiQ  Sending BIG e-hugs your way!
> 
> livinthevida I like WGHO scent too it doesnt bother me...I just worry what others think with my hair smelling so...so...spicy!


Fyne TOO FUNNY!!!   
I read up on WGHO before settling on using it as my next go-to oil and most of the reviews were of its smell. I think the smell can be worse on very wet to damp hair if a bit too much is applied. I apply WGHO to dry hair and the smell is a-ok  just like applying OCO the scent fades throughout the day (yet I apply very little I think if I applied more the scents could be stronger)


----------



## livinthevida

ronie said:


> Hi ladies, i am fairly new to the whole site, and i have never officially introduced myself until now. Been lurking for a while, and i have to admit that this thread has to be the most lively, welcoming, and funny i have been reading. And nikkiQ you are an excellent host. Thank you to all of you ladies for tips, shared stories, and inspirational pictures. And the ninjas have me rolling laughing; congratulations though for making it to apl. Don't want to hold yall back but it feels good to have you guys around hanging out with the shoulder length crew. Anyways a little about me.
> I have been relaxed for about 15 years, never grew my hair past maybe neck length. When i got pregnant, my hair grew strong and closed to apl with no help from me. I used to just go to the dominican salon for a wash and set using their product which is what i did before the pregnancy as well. 3 months after my c-section (february 2011) SHEDDING massive SHEDDING. I will post pictures when i learn how to. The shedding and breakage continued until september 2012 when i started looking into healthy hair care. I discovered lhcf, and laughed it off thinking yall were delusional. But i was so desperate i decided to incorporate some of the techniques like pre pooing, no sulfate poo, moisturize and seal with coconut oil. 2 things happened: no more dandruff, and no more tangles while detangling. So i registered without subscribing. Slowly  got to become a product junkie, started on hairffinity and my hair was doing great. Then breakage again, by then i was above shoulder length with thin and see through ends. Looking at the products i introduced last, i realized that my hair hates alo vera (weird). I had started using SM moisture retention poo, and jane carter's leave in both with aloe vera high in the ingredient list. I tried everything to help with the breakage Nothing. Then i stopped using everything i had and started using all kerastase product. My breakage stopped, and my hair was good again. Last month, after stucking divachyck whom i love i started using beemine balanced moisturizer daily, Bad idea. I later realized that aloe vera is one of the ingredient. So right now i am trying to manage that breakage and try to make to APL by dec 2013. I forgot to say i stopped perming in february 2012, possibly transitioning if i can manage that breakage. my regimen right now is as followed:
> Prepoo with coconut oil and olive oil
> Sampoo with kerastase bain de force poo ( sulfate)
> DC with Kerastase masquintense for thick hair for 30 mn with heat
> Leave in S curl
> Seal with Pura dor argan oil 100% organic
> Air dry
> Clarify once a month with vo5 clarifying poo
> Co wash once a week with hair one olive oil followed by kerastase masquintense mixed with ors rp or kerastase oleo relax masque.
> Protein every 2 weeks with kerastase masque force architecte no heat followed by masqueintense thick if i am going to airdry or nutrithermique if i am blowdrying my roots. Heat protectant is Argan oil mixed with grapeseed oil and kerastase elixir ultime.
> I m&s everyday, with Scurl and castor oil. I  take hairfinnity everyday, sleep in my satin cap everynight. I wear my hair in a single braid and tuck the ends inside everyday as my protective style. I only wear my hair down every other weekend when i go out with DH.
> Unfortunately for me my hair loves the expensive stuff. I did try the cheap things believe me i did. Right now i have a tons of products that i am afraid to use cause i cant afford another set back: Macademia nut oil deep repair masque, Proclaim intense hydrating masque, bottles of AOGPB, AOHR, AOWC, SM moisture retention poo, Aphogee 2 steps, aphogee balanced conditioner, aphogee 2 mn Bee mine balance moisturizer, Jane carter leave in spray, . While some of these didn't cause set back, but they did nothing for my hair. The only cheap stuff my hair loves is S curl and ORS replenishing pack. My favorite treatment is ORS repleninshing pack mixed with kerastase masqintense under plastic cap no heat for 2 hours or more. Everytime result is strong moisturized hair, no breakage during detangling or styling for at least 3 days. Everytime i rinse it out i ask my self : Why the H**l do i bother with anything else. My hair loves them both alone, but together is like and explosion. Another favorite is SE mega silk DC. Although i don't like how my hair feels while applying or after rinsing, but the next day my hair is so soft i dont even want to m&s.
> I recently started massaging JBCO to my scalp daily to help with all that thinning.
> State of my hair right now: Shoulder length, healthy scalp and roots with some damaged relaxed ends that i am slowly trimming away. I currently am recovering from the bee mine related breakage. Tomorrow i will wash and dc with my famous mix , and cornrow under a wig for a week. That's gonna be my style for the whole of july.
> Sorry for the long post, thanks for reading. And please make any suggestion for ways i can better my regimen. Also help with how to post progress pictures.





ronie said:


> I tried to attach my starting pictures. In those pictures i am 4 months post relaxer. My hair is washed, dc'd and i blow dried the roots. Taken 3 weeks ago.


Welcome ronie! Thanks for sharing your reggie very happy to see coconut oil is listed here! I think you'll continue to see good improvement on the breakage and will reach APL soon!



NikkiQ said:


> @ronie welcome to the challenge and to LHCF!! I'll b sure to update the list when I get back home.
> Nola has been picked up and even though she's super tired,she's doing much better! Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. I am one happy fur mommy.
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ she looks so cute & really happy to be heading home 



PinkPeony said:


> @NikkiQ hope your dog feels better soon
> Finally undid my braids and retired the wig till it cools down a little.
> My hair is in chunky braids  piled into a tiny bun. It looks kinda pathetic but it's too hot for anything else.
> No pics for my length check but I undid one braid and measured about 1- 1.5 inch to Apl.
> This is my last length check in apr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to be there by the end of the year.


PinkPeony these don't look bad at all :wink2: You are very close to reaching APL too!


----------



## livinthevida

Hi Ladies! Testing the ability to "double post" here! 

The amazing Nonie has posted instructions here on how to use the "Multiquote" button to post a message to more than one thread. 

Her details are available here:
_*Ability to Double Post in More Than One Thread  *_


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I posted that I wasn't happy with my grass after flat ironing. My hair is fine and straightens pretty easily. I think these will explain why I'm irritated.

1st pic - Naked hair taken June 12th. Getting ready to blow dry on low heat.
2nd pic - Hair stretched with twists and leave-ins
3rd pic - Flat iron close shot of roots
4th pic - Progress pic flat ironed... *sigh*  It looks exactly like it did relaxed only it's healthier now. When I blowdry it, It gets straighter than most on medium heat. 
5th pic - Up close of hair. Sedu serum used sparingly. Nothing else.


----------



## NikkiQ

Iluvsmuhgrass can I come smack you right now? Your flat ironed hair is GORGEOUS! it looks so healthy and shiny. Why are you upset? You said yourself that it's healthier


----------



## lamaria211

Welcome ronie!!! You seem to have your reggie down pact, and know what your hair likes and dislikes. If it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 11 pitbulls??? That's a lot of dogs lol. DH is freakin out at the thought of 4


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ said:


> Iluvsmuhgrass can I come smack you right now? Your flat ironed hair is GORGEOUS! it looks so healthy and shiny. Why are you upset? You said yourself that it's healthier



NikkiQ Yeah you can lol. I need it. I mean... it's really soft and has movement even though I used the 7/8 setting on my Maxiglide and with this heat (90s-100s) it's still straight.  I was hoping that it'd be thicker.  See the pic of my pony with the kitchen/cafeteria area? I wanted that puppy to be friggen HUUUUUGE.

Girl I don't know if it's hair anorexia, hormones, or what. It just seems like it's such slow going right now. I'm taking care of myself and my hair... but it's just sitting there lol. I need to put it away before I get tempted to do something drastic.


----------



## NikkiQ

Your hair is longer than mine woman so hush. It's beautiful Iluvsmuhgrass


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ I am happy that Nola is doing better and back home … that's good news! Rub her tummy for me 

ronie ~ welcome to the challenge girlfriend, your regimen looks great and I am sure you will be APL in no time. HHG!!!


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I posted that I wasn't happy with my grass after flat ironing. My hair is fine and straightens pretty easily. I think these will explain why I'm irritated.
> 
> 1st pic - Naked hair taken June 12th. Getting ready to blow dry on low heat.
> 2nd pic - Hair stretched with twists and leave-ins
> 3rd pic - Flat iron close shot of roots
> 4th pic - Progress pic flat ironed... *sigh*  It looks exactly like it did relaxed only it's healthier now. When I blowdry it, It gets straighter than most on medium heat.
> 5th pic - Up close of hair. Sedu serum used sparingly. Nothing else.



Iluvsmuhgrass Your hair looks soft and shiny  You know what I'd suggest for a fuller look, go with a rollerset on your flat ironed hair. There's a ton of tutorials on how to do it on youtube. Curls will "pump up" the volume in your hair and give you a beautiful style.

ronie Welcome to the challenge and LHCF 

pelohello Those curls! So pretty!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ Thank you. I just feel like it's such slow going to MBL. BTW your coily colored curlies always make me smile. 

simplyevanescent  I completely forgot about that! I could sooo hug you right now.  off to watch a few tuts now.


----------



## texasqt

Disclaimer: I don't know what ninja means in this thread yet but I saw this and it made me think LHCF.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> NikkiQ Thank you. I just feel like it's such slow going to MBL. BTW your coily colored curlies always make me smile.
> 
> simplyevanescent  I completely forgot about that! I could sooo hug you right now.  off to watch a few tuts now.



Aww no problem girl, glad I could help.  Make sure you get the right size rollers for your hair length. Bigger rollers for more of a wave or smaller rollers if you prefer a tighter curl that you can separate a little. Mahoganycurls on youtube has a tutorial, but her hair is way past APL, you'll probably need smaller rollers for a similar effect. Here ya go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwjmqzCd7NA&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL24AAFEEF2A69D14F


----------



## Meritamen

This is why I love this challenge. I really do enjoy the funny, helpful, and encouraging posts shared here from you all.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> lamaria211 11 pitbulls??? That's a lot of dogs lol. DH is freakin out at the thought of 4



I really had one but she had puppies and we are having a hard time getting them sold they are killing my grocery budget!!! But theyre so freakin cute


----------



## tiffjust2002

I am still in! I haven't done a length check lately but I will this weekend and post an updated pic


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my twists down yesterday and they were short (as usual) and frizzy on the ends. So I just braided them into big Celies and just stuck em under my bonnet.


----------



## MsSonya

Did the caramel treatment, kept in on for about 4hrs w/o heat and 30mins w/heat. Will put it in a high bun so I can stretch my hair. Hopefully, I can wear a decent twistout this wknd.


----------



## NikkiQ

MsSonya said:


> Did the caramel treatment, kept in on for about 4hrs w/o heat and 30mins w/heat. Will put it in a high bun so I can stretch my hair. Hopefully, I can wear a decent twistout this wknd.


 

Well that sounds REALLY freakin good!!! What all was in this treatment with the caramel?


----------



## lamaria211

Currently sitting in my predeepoo


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna start back on a weekly routine again of shampooing, DC, detangle and Celies/twists until my hair is long enough to bun.


----------



## afroette

are cellies what is called plaits?


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah afroette  My plaits always come out lookin like Celie's from The Color Purple so that's what I call them


----------



## afroette

ooooohhh now I get it. Ha!


----------



## MsSonya

NikkiQ said:


> Well that sounds REALLY freakin good!!! What all was in this treatment with the caramel?


 
I use baby bananas, honey, EVOO, and the molasses, and ACV.


----------



## livinthevida

texasqt said:


> Disclaimer: I don't know what ninja means in this thread yet but I saw this and it made me think LHCF.


texasqt HILARIOOOOOOOOOUS!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

400 pages!!!!!!!!


:woohoo:


----------



## Guinan

MsSonya, that sounds really good. I'll have to give that a try. 

My weekend plans are to just keep nursing my scalp burns. I tried to take a pic but you couldn't really see them but in person you can. I have scalp burns all around my hair line. I've been using vaseline. It's been helping with the itch.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Are you using anything else on the burns besides the vaseline? I hate that that happened to you


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Are you using anything else on the burns besides the vaseline? I hate that that happened to you


 
No just the vaseline. I was going to use aloe vera but it was too wet for me. The scabs are starting to peel, it just itches like crazy. I'm trying real hard not to scratch them. I still can't believe that the relaxer burned my scalp like this. This degree of scabs/burn has never happened to me before. My scalp was still burning even after the relaxer was washed out. When I went to workout my scalp was tingling too. It has since stopped (after 4days) & I haven't experienced any breakage but I've been keeping my hair up.


----------



## NikkiQ

Page 2?? No way boo boo


----------



## ronie

Sorry you have to go through this pelohello. Hope your scalp heals fast and no further damage occur.


----------



## LadyRaider

Due to family emergency, I did not get the chance to photograph my hair when it was straight this week. Well I I took some not so good shots. 

Still about an inch away in the front.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis

I'm so late, but I wanna join toooo! I missed this June's check in


----------



## Meritamen

Wash my hair early this morning. My scalp has been acting up from all the sweat since I forgot to cowash during the week. Ended up using a regular sulfate shampoo to get my scalp extra extra clean followed up with a tea tree shampoo. I saturated my hair with a ton of conditioner and oil before shampooing to keep it from getting overly clean and matting. It worked! I'm about to put some sulfur grease on the few itchy spots left which should be enough to keep my scalp in check until my next cowash.


----------



## lamaria211

I took my minis out today I didnt realize how much I missed playing in my hair I might bun for a few days before I redo them


----------



## NikkiQ

How long are you gonna wait to put them back in lamaria211?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

Nikkyq no longer than a few days 4 maybe 5 tops. I might blowdry and bun til tuesday so my hair can breath a little


----------



## NikkiQ

Twist out ponytail



View attachment 2012-07-06 20.15.29.jpg


I wanna do something with my hair,but idk what

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## afroette

pelohello, I used vit. E on my scalp burns, or if I have none of that, then some other oil that has nutrients.  I had a burn in my neck crease this past time. Now THAT is painful.


----------



## Guinan

afronette I'll try vit e. Although I like the Vaseline cause it helps with the itch, it doesn't soothe, if that makes any sense. 

NikkiQ I'm living the pony. Ponys & wngs will be my summer protective style. I havent tried a braidout pony though


----------



## Guinan

pelohello said:
			
		

> afronette I'll try vit e. Although I like the Vaseline cause it helps with the itch, it doesn't soothe, if that makes any sense.
> 
> NikkiQ I'm living the pony. Ponys & wngs will be my summer protective style. I havent tried a braidout pony though



It should say luving the pony


----------



## NikkiQ

Msmchy said:


> I'm so late, but I wanna join toooo! I missed this June's check in


 
Come on in Msmchy!!! Don't worry about missing the length check. They aren't mandatory. Just post any updates whenever you like,but the next length check is end of September. So you have plenty of time to catch up.

Any ladies in here cowash and just put their hair in a pony or a bun? I'm trying to figure out an easy daily routine to do for the summer and maybe beyond while I'm out here in this year round heat.


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies...I'm prepooing right now...will wash out in the morning and rollerset...I'm jumping back into the man challenge so hopefully my bangs will hit cbl by the end of the year, right now they are chin length and the longest they've been since I was probably 13... I'm excited to see them get to longer lengths!


----------



## claud-uk

Hi ladies,

Checking in the for the weekend - I'll be doing an moisture and ceramide oil tx all day today (probably Coco/Avo/WGO/Sunflower wrapped in film) then tomorrow I'm going to mix some kind of DC tx with Honey/AVG/Shea and some DC's.  Going to apply, leave for about 6 hours, then heat cap for 1 hour before allowing to cool and then I will run a rinse-out con over the top before rinsing.  No protein or poo for me this weekend, going to give my hair a little treat instead 

I may try wet bunning after - if this doesn't work I'll do some kind of twistout bun/updo.  Will post pics if any good.


----------



## NikkiQ

I wanted to wash my hair today,but I'm just gonna stick with this ponytail for a bit. It's still pretty moisturized from the Hairveda oil creme that I used but I'll spray on a little something extra before running errands.


----------



## SkySurfer

Good news, guys! i think I've actually reached/passed APL without knowing it (blame/thank all that protective sytling LOL) Here are some pics:



Well guys....On to the next one


----------



## Mjon912

SkySurfer great job, definitely looks like it to me! BSL here you come =)


----------



## NikkiQ

WTG SkySurfer  Time for you to join other APL graduates/APL Ninjas over in the BSL 2012 challenge


----------



## SkySurfer

Thanks ladies! I haven't been on this thread much but I deffo feel the support!


----------



## Carmelella

For the past three weeks i've been cowashing, deep conditioning, I did my first rollerset but b/c my hair is not bone straight I still had to flat iron. And I did an aphogee treatment.

All in all I blow dried and flat ironed about three times, maybe 4. 

I attempted to put weave pieces in for length and although it came out looking good it is just too much work.

This week I'll be slapping a weave right back in with some front and back leave out.

Here is a length check before the weave goes in. I stuck a tape measurer under my arm pits so that u can see the line more clearly.  From the tip of my hair to the top of the tape measurer is 1.5 inches.


----------



## bibs

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Any ladies in here cowash and just put their hair in a pony or a bun? I'm trying to figure out an easy daily routine to do for the summer and maybe beyond while I'm out here in this year round heat.



This is my go to everyday style. I'm still trying to grow out the last of my heat damage so my wash n go's look terrible. I cowash and pull it into a fluffy pony or high bun if my hair is stretched.

I braided my hair last night into about 10 braids and tried a braidout today and it actually came out nice! I hardly ever wear my braid/twist outs out. I'll try to remember to take a pic after I get this baby to sleep.


----------



## NikkiQ

bibs said:


> This is my go to everyday style. I'm still trying to grow out the last of my heat damage so my wash n go's look terrible. I cowash and pull it into a fluffy pony or high bun if my hair is stretched.
> 
> I braided my hair last night into about 10 braids and tried a braidout today and it actually came out nice! I hardly ever wear my braid/twist outs out. I'll try to remember to take a pic after I get this baby to sleep.


 
bibs do you get any tangles from doing that or do you detangle when you cowash?


----------



## bibs

Congrats SkySurfer!

NikkiQ , I finger detangle in the shower and then again when I'm adding in my leave-in and coconut oil. I have way less tangles when I put it up then when I try to wear a WnG.


----------



## NikkiQ

I might try that out for 2 weeks and see how my hair fairs out. If not, back in Celies it will go.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Congrats SkySurfer!!

I took down my twist and did box braids, washed and conditioned now I'm sitting here feeling my scalp tingle from my peppermint, tea tree and emu oil mixture.


----------



## bibs

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I might try that out for 2 weeks and see how my hair fairs out. If not, back in Celies it will go.



Lol I rock my celies faithfully every night still. If it weren't so hot here I'd leave them in and wear a wig! It's a pain to re-do them every night.


----------



## lamaria211

Congrats SkySurfer your hair is beautiful


----------



## NikkiQ

bibs said:


> Lol I rock my celies faithfully every night still. If it weren't so hot here I'd leave them in and wear a wig! It's a pain to re-do them every night.


 

That's what I used to do when I was back in the states. Celies under wigs DAILY and I loved it. Now that I'm out here... wigs ain't cuttin it. I'll be at the beach and that sucker would fly clean off my head. No bueno


----------



## lamaria211

NikkyQ hows the MN working for you? Any shedding any amazing growth?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I haven't used it since 2 weeks after we got here. my mix got really REALLY low and I can't find anymore MN here so I have to order some. Haven't gotten around to it yet. Been spending money on everything else but myself lately  But when I do get a chance to make an order on Amazon, I think I'm gonna go hard in the paint and get a lot of products that I need.

As far as shedding, I haven't dealt with anything out of the ordinary since using the MN. I've seen a few of the ladies dealing with excessive shedding and I'm not entirely sure what caused it to happen to them and not me. Maybe b/c the products I mixed it with. Idk. The growth that I got from it within the first like 9 days of using it was pretty shocking. I think I got about an inch of growth from using it the short period of time that I did use it. I think that's how I was able to reach APL by pulling my hair to the front and a little closer to APL in the back. I'm hoping that once I order more MN and more hair vitamins that I'll be back on track with growing my hair out.


----------



## NikkiQ

Thinking about blowing out my hair and giving myself a trim. I gots nothing else to do and it has been 6 months since my last one 

**whispers** that damn SHS


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed instead. First time cowashing and putting it in a ponytail. Detangled in the shower and slapped on a little KCKT.



View attachment 2012-07-07 19.34.38.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

my hair was still a little wet after rinsing out my Dc so I used a lil 613 Replenishing Mist and sealed with grease


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:


> Cowashed instead. First time cowashing and putting it in a ponytail. Detangled in the shower and slapped on a little KCKT.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158675
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom




I love your texture!


----------



## lamaria211

mami2010 said:
			
		

> I love your texture!



Me to.... *jealous*


----------



## NikkiQ

Lol thanks ladies. Hopefully cowashing up to 5 times a week will help my hair stay moisturized and the ponytail will just have to do since I can't bun lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

Congrats skysurfer!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## felic1

Hello Ladies: I took down my twists.. a way to go to get to APL


----------



## BBritdenise

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Lol thanks ladies. Hopefully cowashing up to 5 times a week will help my hair stay moisturized and the ponytail will just have to do since I can't bun lol
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Why can't you bun?


----------



## NikkiQ

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> Why can't you bun?



I've tried a million different ways at this length to bun and I just can't 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

felic1 said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies: I took down my twists.. a way to go to get to APL



You don't look that far to me felic1. Maybe another 2 inches and you're there in the back.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## MrsMelodyV

Hi ladies! I've been trolling LHCF and this challenge. I finally need to put in my stats.

~Current hair length
*neck length*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*relaxed*
~APL goal month
I'm really hoping for December 2012. It'll be a stretch but i know it's possible.
~Current Reggie and styling choices
*I am finally learning that i don't need to use my flat irons to look decent enough to leave the house! Talk about a break through. I basically started my HHJ in early June. Since then i've been doing twistouts almost daily. I had 1 experiment with bantu knots that was a HAM (hot *** mess). I learned the hard way it takes forever for those to dry! This last week I've been doing a combo of bantu knots in the back of my head and a twistout in the front with the ends coiled. I have been getting the most compliments.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*Continue dc 2x per week using heat and washing 1-2x per week. i also cowash 2-3x per week. I've been  using HE LTR for washes, HE hydralicious for cowashes, NTM and KeraPro for DC, NTM leave in or ORS olice oil moisturizer for daily moisturizing, and EVCO for sealing. I also started prepooing a couple weeks ago with a mixture of EVOO and EVCO. This is ALL way more stuff that I've ever done to my hair in my life.*
~Post a beginning picture
*As soon as I figure this out I'm on it! My picture was taken a few days after my last relaxer on 5/23/12. I'll take an updated pic on 7/22/12 when I do my next relaxer and then I should be on the same schedule as everyone else for the Sept update. I also used to perm monthly ( i know, shame on me!) I never knew you weren't supposed to do that! This stretch will be 10 weeks, then my next stretch will another 10 weeks so i can have a fresh style for my SIL's wedding, then i will start shooting for stretching 14-16 weeks. I now know my hair can make it! Sorry this took so long guys. Thanks for the thread!*


----------



## lamaria211

:welcome3:MrsMelodyV


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome to the group MrsMelodyV!!! I'll add you to the list. Can't wait to see you progress in this challenge with all the ladies. Great built in support system the minute you step foot in this challenge. Even the APL ninjas chime in with great advice


----------



## NikkiQ

Took the pony down, moisturized and slicked it right back into a pony. So simple. I'm loving it already lol


----------



## RayRayFurious

I updated in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=630179

I think I pretty much hit APL, but I did trim back to SL. I'm ordering some Hairfinity Vitamins to see if that will spend up growth. Otherwise, I will be babying my hair this summer.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I'm rocking dual buns. Going to moisturize these puppies and put them back up. I need to step up my styling techniques.


----------



## NikkiQ

RayRayFurious said:


> I updated in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=630179
> 
> I think I pretty much hit APL, but I did trim back to SL. I'm ordering some Hairfinity Vitamins to see if that will spend up growth. Otherwise, I will be babying my hair this summer.


 
Great progress RayRayFurious!! What made you cut back to SL if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lamaria211

I went to blow dry my hair this morning but when I opened my blowdryer box I was quickly reminded that I broke my comb attachments on my niece's hair a few weeks ago. Ohwell I guess im in celies til mon or tuesday I might try a pony but my edges......


----------



## mami2010

Well ladies I finally decided to stop being lazy and post my update.  I was hesitant if I should post the pics or not. My hair did not turn out how I wanted to, it was not completely straight and frizzy. I also cut about 1 inch off last week. I don't think I did ok with this check in. So from now till next check it I will be braiding up my hair and wigging it.

First pic is when I cut off about 6 inches of hair
Second pic is from march check in.
third and fourth pics was taken July 1, 2012


----------



## RayRayFurious

NikkiQ said:


> Great progress @RayRayFurious!! What made you cut back to SL if you don't mind me asking?



My ends were rough. I hadn't trimmed my hair in probably a year and a half...so I needed to cut!


----------



## lamaria211

mami2010 said:
			
		

> Well ladies I finally decided to stop being lazy and post my update.  I was hesitant if I should post the pics or not. My hair did not turn out how I wanted to, it was not completely straight and frizzy. I also cut about 1 inch off last week. I don't think I did ok with this check in. So from now till next check it I will be braiding up my hair and wigging it.
> 
> First pic is when I cut off about 6 inches of hair
> Second pic is from march check in.
> third and fourth pics was taken July 1, 2012



Pretty hair but I cant tell if your apl because your arms are up in all your pics


----------



## NikkiQ

ITA. You look APL in the pic with the black top on,but I can't tell for sure.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Onhergrind09

As of late my hair has actually been behaving, I'm really focusing on keeping to my regimen and getting the short spots near my crown (a la a bad cornrow job) to catch up to the rest of my hairline.  So far so good.


----------



## The Princess

felic1 said:


> Hello Ladies: I took down my twists.. a way to go to get to APL



Your hair looks great. Are you relaxed or natural your hair is really straight.


----------



## The Princess

I cowashed tonite with Aussie 3 min moisturizer.


----------



## ronie

nice progress mami2010. You hair grew fast and very thick. But girl i love your back and your arms. Work out routine please?


----------



## NikkiQ

This Suave condish I've been cowashing with is NOT the business! My hair is not liking out at all. Into the garbage it goes!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Mjon912

Well I finally finished my braids...I don't think ill be doing this again...I love the idea of this protective style but it just took way to long... Anyway ladies who've worn mini braids for a few weeks how do you wash your hair?










MrsMelodyV hi, welcome
mami2010 your hair looks nice...you've made great progress...take a few with your arms own so we can see where you are...you look close to APL if your not there already tho
felic1 how long did you have your twists in for?... I think you'll be APL by the yrs end or very very close


----------



## lamaria211

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Well I finally finished my braids...I don't think ill be doing this again...I love the idea of this protective style but it just took way to long... Anyway ladies who've worn mini braids for a few weeks how do you wash your hair?
> 
> MrsMelodyV hi, welcome



Soo cute, I wash by applying my cleansing conditioner and letting it sit for a long while 2+hrs then rinsing.hth


----------



## Mjon912

lamaria211 said:


> Soo cute, I wash by applying my cleansing conditioner and letting it sit for a long while 2+hrs then rinsing.hth



Thanks...cleansing conditioner? What's that?... Normally I prepoo with oils and honey, shampoo, condition n deep condition...can I still do this or is it to much?


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

Twenty five hours ago I was a happy camper.  *OK LADIES!  HERE IS MY RANT*.
Yesterday, After my normal wash, DC and moisturizing routine, I decided to put my hair into mini-twists.  It took approx 3.5 hours non-stop.  After I finished, I wanted to take a look at the finished work.  Well good thing I didn't pop outside.  I was mortified.  The sides and the back of my hair looked great.  But chile, the top/crown of my hair would have frighten small children as well as unsuspecting adults.  When I looked at my head I almost fainted my damn self.  I absolutely/positively have AGA(female pattern baldness).  The crown of my head look like an indoor/outdoor light bulb.  Why?  Because All of my gray hair looks white in contrast to the henna-indigo colored hair and the circumference is larger than the palm of my hand.  That awful spot could lead ships,tugboats and yachts to shore safely from 1000 yards. A total beacon in the night.
Anyway, knowing that I would have an unrestful night, before I went to bed,  I researched all that I could about this condition and have taken steps to ease my mind.  I will be taken Hairomega vitamins to hopefully work for me internally as well as applying Nu-hair hair serum topically.  I am much calmer than I was last night at this time.  Again I am still trying to move towards my goal of APL by Dec.  If I don't make it, it would not  be because I didn't try.  Sorry for the rant.  I hope you all can/will understand.


----------



## Honey Bee

JazzyOleBabe, Maybe you should try a growth aid just in that spot?


----------



## NikkiQ

JazzyOleBabe said:


> Twenty five hours ago I was a happy camper. *OK LADIES! HERE IS MY RANT*.
> Yesterday, After my normal wash, DC and moisturizing routine, I decided to put my hair into mini-twists. It took approx 3.5 hours non-stop. After I finished, I wanted to take a look at the finished work. Well good thing I didn't pop outside. I was mortified. The sides and the back of my hair looked great. But chile, the top/crown of my hair would have frighten small children as well as unsuspecting adults. When I looked at my head I almost fainted my damn self. I absolutely/positively have AGA(female pattern baldness). The crown of my head look like an indoor/outdoor light bulb. Why? Because All of my gray hair looks white in contrast to the henna-indigo colored hair and the circumference is larger than the palm of my hand. That awful spot could lead ships,tugboats and yachts to shore safely from 1000 yards. A total beacon in the night.
> Anyway, knowing that I would have an unrestful night, before I went to bed, I researched all that I could about this condition and have taken steps to ease my mind. I will be taken Hairomega vitamins to hopefully work for me internally as well as applying Nu-hair hair serum topically. I am much calmer than I was last night at this time. Again I am still trying to move towards my goal of APL by Dec. If I don't make it, it would not be because I didn't try. Sorry for the rant. I hope you all can/will understand.


 
Calling on livinthevida!! We need you in here


----------



## longhairdreaming

JazzyOleBabe said:


> Twenty five hours ago I was a happy camper.  *OK LADIES!  HERE IS MY RANT*.
> Yesterday, After my normal wash, DC and moisturizing routine, I decided to put my hair into mini-twists.  It took approx 3.5 hours non-stop.  After I finished, I wanted to take a look at the finished work.  Well good thing I didn't pop outside.  I was mortified.  The sides and the back of my hair looked great.  But chile, the top/crown of my hair would have frighten small children as well as unsuspecting adults.  When I looked at my head I almost fainted my damn self.  I absolutely/positively have AGA(female pattern baldness).  The crown of my head look like an indoor/outdoor light bulb.  Why?  Because All of my gray hair looks white in contrast to the henna-indigo colored hair and the circumference is larger than the palm of my hand.  That awful spot could lead ships,tugboats and yachts to shore safely from 1000 yards. A total beacon in the night.
> Anyway, knowing that I would have an unrestful night, before I went to bed,  I researched all that I could about this condition and have taken steps to ease my mind.  I will be taken Hairomega vitamins to hopefully work for me internally as well as applying Nu-hair hair serum topically.  I am much calmer than I was last night at this time.  Again I am still trying to move towards my goal of APL by Dec.  If I don't make it, it would not  be because I didn't try.  Sorry for the rant.  I hope you all can/will understand.



JazzyOleBabe so sorry to hear that! Hopefully someone here will have some great ideas for you.


----------



## livinthevida

SkySurfer said:


> Good news, guys! i think I've actually reached/passed APL without knowing it (blame/thank all that protective sytling LOL) Here are some pics:
> Well guys....On to the next one


Congratulations SkySurfer! You're on your way to BSL! 



MrsMelodyV said:


> Hi ladies! I've been trolling LHCF and this challenge. I finally need to put in my stats.
> 
> ~Current hair length
> *neck length*
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> *relaxed*
> ~APL goal month
> I'm really hoping for December 2012. It'll be a stretch but i know it's possible.
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> *I am finally learning that i don't need to use my flat irons to look decent enough to leave the house! Talk about a break through. I basically started my HHJ in early June. Since then i've been doing twistouts almost daily. I had 1 experiment with bantu knots that was a HAM (hot *** mess). I learned the hard way it takes forever for those to dry! This last week I've been doing a combo of bantu knots in the back of my head and a twistout in the front with the ends coiled. I have been getting the most compliments.*
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> *Continue dc 2x per week using heat and washing 1-2x per week. i also cowash 2-3x per week. I've been  using HE LTR for washes, HE hydralicious for cowashes, NTM and KeraPro for DC, NTM leave in or ORS olice oil moisturizer for daily moisturizing, and EVCO for sealing. I also started prepooing a couple weeks ago with a mixture of EVOO and EVCO. This is ALL way more stuff that I've ever done to my hair in my life.*
> ~Post a beginning picture
> *As soon as I figure this out I'm on it! My picture was taken a few days after my last relaxer on 5/23/12. I'll take an updated pic on 7/22/12 when I do my next relaxer and then I should be on the same schedule as everyone else for the Sept update. I also used to perm monthly ( i know, shame on me!) I never knew you weren't supposed to do that! This stretch will be 10 weeks, then my next stretch will another 10 weeks so i can have a fresh style for my SIL's wedding, then i will start shooting for stretching 14-16 weeks. I now know my hair can make it! Sorry this took so long guys. Thanks for the thread!*


Welcome MrsMelodyV! This is a GREAT group you are joining! I LOVE sharing this with all of the newcomers! Even I aka Vida Ninja reached APL recently and keep returning to chime in when I can via the BSL 2012 Challenge! Plus there are plenty of other APL Ninjas  here  too 



RayRayFurious said:


> I updated in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=630179
> I think I pretty much hit APL, but I did trim back to SL. I'm ordering some Hairfinity Vitamins to see if that will spend up growth. Otherwise, I will be babying my hair this summer.


Beautiful hair RayRayFurious! & Congratulations on reaching APL! I like that you mentioned the oils used in the colder months  I am learning how to use a new hair oil (Wild Growth Hair Oil) for the summer and am still trying to pick up a technique on great roller setting results. Here in the East Coast in the colder months of January to May using Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) was a breeze yet I'll have to keep practicing with WGHO for a better set! 



mami2010 said:


> Well ladies I finally decided to stop being lazy and post my update.  I was hesitant if I should post the pics or not. My hair did not turn out how I wanted to, it was not completely straight and frizzy. I also cut about 1 inch off last week. I don't think I did ok with this check in. So from now till next check it I will be braiding up my hair and wigging it.
> 
> First pic is when I cut off about 6 inches of hair
> Second pic is from march check in.
> third and fourth pics was taken July 1, 2012


Great pics mami2010! You are still close to APL even with the new trim  I feel the same way on getting my roller set to turn out how I plan with my new hair oil. It's been a week now and so far I need to figure out the right amount to use for better results!



JazzyOleBabe said:


> Twenty five hours ago I was a happy camper.  *OK LADIES!  HERE IS MY RANT*.
> Yesterday, After my normal wash, DC and moisturizing routine, I decided to put my hair into mini-twists.  It took approx 3.5 hours non-stop.  After I finished, I wanted to take a look at the finished work.  Well good thing I didn't pop outside.  I was mortified.  The sides and the back of my hair looked great.  But chile, the top/crown of my hair would have frighten small children as well as unsuspecting adults.  When I looked at my head I almost fainted my damn self.  I absolutely/positively have AGA(female pattern baldness).  The crown of my head look like an indoor/outdoor light bulb.  Why?  Because All of my gray hair looks white in contrast to the henna-indigo colored hair and the circumference is larger than the palm of my hand.  That awful spot could lead ships,tugboats and yachts to shore safely from 1000 yards. A total beacon in the night.
> Anyway, knowing that I would have an unrestful night, before I went to bed,  I researched all that I could about this condition and have taken steps to ease my mind.  I will be taken Hairomega vitamins to hopefully work for me internally as well as applying Nu-hair hair serum topically.  I am much calmer than I was last night at this time.  Again I am still trying to move towards my goal of APL by Dec.  If I don't make it, it would not  be because I didn't try.  Sorry for the rant.  I hope you all can/will understand.





NikkiQ said:


> Calling on @livinthevida!! We need you in here


LOL NikkiQ! Vida Ninja  checking in!

JazzyOleBabe you will reach APL! I myself had a thinning spot right on the top front of my scalp and had no idea how or why it appeared??? The ladies here thankfully offered their advice to do scalp massages to improve circulation. I also picked up Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) via Amazon, massaged gently all through my scalp including where my hair was thinning, and applied from ear to ends. In the first 30 days I was VERY HAPPY with the results yet kept up its use by sharing progress pictures with the ladies. I really believe using OCO consistently and knowing it is a natural safe product was the best choice I could have made. My hair and scalp is healthier, stronger, and feels great 5 months later! Here's my most recent link on 90 Day Results using OCO to improve my thinning hair!

In the very beginning when I joined LHCF I started to take Biotin tablets to help with my thinning hair. Within 3 days I was very sick and quickly stopped taking these. It was a good lesson of knowing what may work for others could not necessarily work as well for me  Thanks to this experience it became easier for me to realize that if I truly want healthier hair I will need a healthy approach! There are some really great alternatives out there I am happy that I found just one that really works! BTW I still take no vitamins I simply exercise daily, eat better, and rest well after a full day's work


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies it's now officially a week since starting on my new hair oil - Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) - posting here new results of roller setting with WGHO on air dried hair and the results! To see how my setting is coming along I'll post mostly pictures here and in the _BSL 2012 Challenge _

These first set of pictures are my air dried hair with WGHO applied ears to ends (see that shine!) and my hair set in satin foam rollers:


----------



## livinthevida

_*double post* :wink2:
_


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies these second set of pictures are results of roller  setting with WGHO on air dried hair:

P.S. in one of the pictures I ended up channeling my inner Charlie Angel and started to whip my hair when taking the picture


----------



## Guinan

I finally took pics of my scalp burns and I wa almost in tears. I hadn't realized how bad it was. I have no idea what could of caused this on just one side of my head. 

I stopped using vaseline on the burns and started using JBCO and pure argon oil. That seems to be helping. Will that area grow back? I think I'm gonna post this on the relaxed thread too.

I am really upset about thiserplexed


----------



## livinthevida

pelohello said:


> I finally took pics of my scalp burns and I wa almost in tears. I hadn't realized how bad it was. I have no idea what could of caused this on just one side of my head.
> 
> I stopped using vaseline on the burns and started using JBCO and pure argon oil. That seems to be helping. Will that area grow back? I think I'm gonna post this on the relaxed thread too.
> 
> I am really upset about thiserplexed


@pelohello you have beautiful hair! How long have you started to apply JBCO and pure argon oil? Please keep us posted!


----------



## RayRayFurious

Thanks, livinthevida! I liked Wild Growth oil when I was using it. But it was cheaper in the long run for me to just get a big thing of Grapeseed or Olive Oil. Plus, I also use the two for cooking  Win! lol


----------



## RayRayFurious

pelohello said:


> I finally took pics of my scalp burns and I wa almost in tears. I hadn't realized how bad it was. I have no idea what could of caused this on just one side of my head.
> 
> I stopped using vaseline on the burns and started using JBCO and pure argon oil. That seems to be helping. Will that area grow back? I think I'm gonna post this on the relaxed thread too.
> 
> I am really upset about thiserplexed



So sorry about your hair. This was one of the many reasons why I gave up relaxers. Got burned real bad one time. I think you're doing the right thing. Have you tried aloe vera? I would be careful about it pulling it up too tight.

I hope the relaxed boards have some good advice, too.


----------



## Guinan

livinthevida, thanks. I've been using the JBCO/Argon oil for 3 days now.

RayRayFurious, thanks. I am really considering going back to being natural. Its just that when I was natural (was natural for 6yrs), I felt overwhelmed with my hair and started regretting my hair. But now I feel more informed about my hair texture and what my hair likes. And I think natural hair is more accepted. I thinking a/b getting one last relaxer in Jan (I relax 1-2 a yr) and then doing a bc on my 30th b-day.


----------



## MeowMix

JazzyOleBabe.    Wait, you said your crown could direct ships and tugboats?  I've had frustration with my hair too, but have not been able to describe it the funny way you did.

livinthevida Ruh-oh, she's an APL ninja and super hero too?  Do that Charlie's Angel .

pelohello,  Oh I feel your pain.  That happened to me too in the crown and then the thing went and got infected.  Hang in there.  BTW, your hair looks really good.  When I got chemical burns, mines fell out


----------



## kittenz

pelohello  I wonder if JBCO would help you out?  The bottle I have says something about healing and we all know it's great for thickening and regrowing edges.  I just started using it this week because I noticed my edges are thinning because I'm either brushing too much and/or wearing a headband too often. I can look and see what brand I have when I get home if you want to know.  BTW, your hair looks great


----------



## Guinan

kittenz said:


> @pelohello I wonder if JBCO would help you out? The bottle I have says something about healing and we all know it's great for thickening and regrowing edges. I just started using it this week because I noticed my edges are thinning because I'm either brushing too much and/or wearing a headband too often. I can look and see what brand I have when I get home if you want to know. BTW, your hair looks great


 

I just started using JBCO mixed w/ my Argon oil. So far I luv it. It's been controlling the itch. The brand that I have is Tropical Isle. I ordered it from Amazon. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair still feels soft after cowashing yesterday and putting on CJ smoothing lotion. Still smells like it too 

I *THINK* I might give Naptural85's fake french braid method a try. Just to see how my hair looks stretched this way versus my usual braid/twist outs.


----------



## NaturalfienD

SkySurfer said:


> Good news, guys! i think I've actually reached/passed APL without knowing it (blame/thank all that protective sytling LOL) Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys....On to the next one


 
SkySurfer ~You go girl!! Congrats on making it to and past APL!!



lamaria211 said:


> I went to blow dry my hair this morning but when I opened my blowdryer box I was quickly reminded that I broke my comb attachments on my niece's hair a few weeks ago. Ohwell I guess im in celies til mon or tuesday I might try a pony but my edges......


 
lamaria211 ~ have you tried the tension method while blow drying? I found that when I use this method that it reduces the breakage I experience. My hair does not get as straight as it would with the comb attachment but after having a bad experience with the attachment- I broke up with it and never looked back. 



pelohello said:


> I finally took pics of my scalp burns and I was almost in tears. I hadn't realized how bad it was. I have no idea what could of caused this on just one side of my head.
> 
> I stopped using vaseline on the burns and started using JBCO and pure argon oil. That seems to be helping. *Will that area grow back?* I think I'm gonna post this on the relaxed thread too.
> 
> I am really upset about thiserplexed


 
pelohello ~ I am sorry to hear about your burns- those joints are painful!! I am glad that you are taking good care of that area now ... when I had scalp burns my skin scabbed up and my hair fell out in that area . My hair grew back (I didn't care for the burn like you are) so I know your hair will grow back more beautiful than ever!!

Welcome MsMelodyV!! You will love it in here. 

I hope all of you ladies are having a great day!!!


----------



## faithVA

I'm back from vacation and I just don't have the stamina to try to catch up with this thread. I know I would have to read 50 pages  So I'm just going to pretend nothing happened while I was away.

Congratulations to all the APL graduates that graduated while I was away.


----------



## tiffers

pelohello Have you tried aloe vera juice? Whenever I had bad burns, I would dump AVJ on my scalp and gently rub it in. The next day, there would be vast improvement. It really is remarkable with healing.


----------



## tiffers

Haven't posted in a while, but I subscribed to this thread and keep up with it thru email.

Probabaly won't post pictures any time soon. I took progress pics the other day-- it'd been three months since I took the last one. My hair has grown an inch. One whole, funky a** inch in three freakin months. I'm so annoyed and discouraged.


----------



## Evolving78

tiffers said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but I subscribed to this thread and keep up with it thru email.
> 
> Probabaly won't post pictures any time soon. I took progress pics the other day-- it'd been three months since I took the last one. My hair has grown an inch. One whole, funky a** inch in three freakin months. I'm so annoyed and discouraged.



don't be discouraged!  your hair grows like weeds!  i had to go through hell and back to get to where i am.


----------



## Cattypus1

pelohello said:
			
		

> I finally took pics of my scalp burns and I wa almost in tears. I hadn't realized how bad it was. I have no idea what could of caused this on just one side of my head.
> 
> I stopped using vaseline on the burns and started using JBCO and pure argon oil. That seems to be helping. Will that area grow back? I think I'm gonna post this on the relaxed thread too.
> 
> I am really upset about thiserplexed



It will grow back. Try using some Neosporin to help the healing. I seldom, if ever burn and I have been self relaxing for years. When I relax and after I neutralize I do a final shampoo with PM Tea Tree shampoo. It has some natural healing properties and feels so good on my scalp and keeps my scalp from having that tight tingly feeling that I used to get right after a touch up. Good luck.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

So I did a braidout the other day using aloe vera gel as a holding product. It came out great. Of course I took pics of it and I couldnt believe how much its grown from just 3 months ago. 

This is a braidout I did on the 7th of april. 3 months ago



Here goes my braidout from yesterday


----------



## lamaria211

BronxJazzy said:
			
		

> So I did a braidout the other day using aloe vera gel as a holding product. It came out great. Of course I took pics of it and I couldnt believe how much its grown from just 3 months ago.
> 
> This is a braidout I did on the 7th of april. 3 months ago
> http://postimage.org/image/9yazrcyi7/
> Here goes my braidout from yesterday
> http://postimage.org/image/5sxc35ylz/



You go gal


----------



## The Princess

Geez my new growth is dry. Will oil with castor oil tonight. I'm still on my six month stretch. ( I know I said 1year, but will see at six months).


----------



## The Princess

tiffers said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but I subscribed to this thread and keep up with it thru email.
> 
> Probabaly won't post pictures any time soon. I took progress pics the other day-- it'd been three months since I took the last one. My hair has grown an inch. One whole, funky a** inch in three freakin months. I'm so annoyed and discouraged.



Tiffers, cheer up.


----------



## pookaloo83

tiffers said:
			
		

> Haven't posted in a while, but I subscribed to this thread and keep up with it thru email.
> 
> Probabaly won't post pictures any time soon. I took progress pics the other day-- it'd been three months since I took the last one. My hair has grown an inch. One whole, funky a** inch in three freakin months. I'm so annoyed and discouraged.



I'm feeling like you. I just been lurking in here. I'll post in September and see where I'm at.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## livinthevida

MeowMix said:


> JazzyOleBabe.    Wait, you said your crown could direct ships and tugboats?  I've had frustration with my hair too, but have not been able to describe it the funny way you did.
> 
> livinthevida Ruh-oh, she's an APL ninja and super hero too?  Do that Charlie's Angel .
> 
> pelohello,  Oh I feel your pain.  That happened to me too in the crown and then the thing went and got infected.  Hang in there.  BTW, your hair looks really good.  When I got chemical burns, mines fell out


MeowMix  to that  action!  I'm really getting better at taking pictures! unless its a video I'll try to avoid snapping any future pictures in sloooooow moooooootion


----------



## mami2010

lamaria211
Thanks I will try to have someone take the pic for me with my arms down later this week. I don't think I'm no where near apl. Im guessing by the end of the year I will be apl.


----------



## livinthevida

BronxJazzy said:


> So I did a braidout the other day using aloe vera gel as a holding product. It came out great. Of course I took pics of it and I couldnt believe how much its grown from just 3 months ago.
> 
> This is a braidout I did on the 7th of april. 3 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> Here goes my braidout from yesterday


Great results & growth BronxJazzy! Your hair looks really soft and shiny


----------



## afroette

Visualizing hair down my back.

BronxJazzy, lovely braid out!


----------



## Your Cheeziness

faithVA said:


> I'm back from vacation and I just don't have the stamina to try to catch up with this thread. I know I would have to read 50 pages  So I'm just going to pretend nothing happened while I was away.
> 
> Congratulations to all the APL graduates that graduated while I was away.



I do this every time I come in here. In my head, we're still on page 3.


----------



## mami2010

ronie
Thanks I have been focusing on thickness lately and not so much growth.  This time around for next check in I will be focusing on length more and I need to start protective styling more. I purchased  a few wigs I will be rocking to September.

By the way my workout routine consists of 45 minutes jogging outside (5 days per week at 5am before my 2 children wake up). Then I come back into the house and do 3-4 sets of 15 push ups 50 situps. Lately on Saturdays which is my off days I do squats(20) all the way to the floor and some lunges. 

After I had my 2 children I was 170 lbs. that was about 5 years ago. Now I am 114 lbs. I stayed determined and put myself through boot camps every once in awhile.

Working out first thing in the morning without eating you will get the best results.  If you do choose to eat before working out eat only something with protein only like egg whites. Sometimes I have a cup of black coffee no cream no sugar.   After my workouts I drink a shake Syntha 6 protein powder mixed with ultra fuel which is a carbohydrate. 

I could go on and about working out. If you need any more tips just inbox me. Working out is my passion and would love to have my own gym one day. Soon I will be starting a blog on working out. Once I do I will let you know.


----------



## kristaa.10

I'm still in too, I'm just really good  at lurking! Congrats to all the grads 

I put in my own senegalese twists last Monday, so they've been in for a week.. . And they are already fuzzy.  Oh well.  I'm thinking I may keep them in (redoing of course) until our next checkin because a) I'm tired of my hair and b) maybe it will help me get over the CBL hump. Three months in braids will at least give me some time to miss my hair at least.  I have about 2 inches of hair to grow to graze APL, so I'm crossing my fingers that this PS will help me retain some length.


----------



## MeowMix

livinthevida  thank you so much for being a very encouraging  'APL ninja' in this thread.


----------



## Mjon912

Checking in...my braiding skills must suck big time, my braids look a week old and it's only day 2... I can literally pull strands of hair out of a braid..I'd if it's because I just got a relaxer or if my hairs just to soft or if I really need more braiding practice but this is awful...I will be takin these bad boys out at the end of the week =\


----------



## growbaby

Hey ladies, just checking in. I'm doin well, just did a protein treatment n put my hair in 2 french braids. Check the ng at 6 weeks post!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Lawd look at that hair!!!!


----------



## longhairdreaming

faithVA said:


> I'm back from vacation and I just don't have the stamina to try to catch up with this thread. I know I would have to read 50 pages  *So I'm just going to pretend nothing happened while I was away.*
> 
> Congratulations to all the APL graduates that graduated while I was away.



 That's how I'm about to feel in a few days.

Hey ladies, still in my braids over here. Going to redo them tomorrow before heading on vacation(then home to the US!!! yay). I was going to try to do a cute style but I'll just use my assortment of scarves like I've been doing for the past three months. I have learned though I need to take my conditioner with me for these two week jaunts and cowash every couple days at least. I know I'm truly hair obsessed 'cause of all my concerns I could possibly have(getting my house in order 'cause I'll be gone 6weeks, making sure not to exceed the weight allowance for my luggage, navigating my way to the chunnel) not knowing if the areas I'll be visiting have hard water or not has been nagging me erplexed...sad but true


----------



## NikkiQ

Where are you visiting longhairdreaming? Is there anywhere online that has that info for you?


----------



## gvin89

Shrinkage is the devil!  So thanks to NikkiQ, I tried Celie's for the first time to stretch/airdry. 8 didn't work...they were too fat so I had to divide them into smaller sections...ended up with about 16. Needless to say the hair stretched and wasn't too dry/knotty. The back plaits rest on my shoulders/front very close to my chin...that's a first.  It was actually a little easier to twist. I've decided to join faithVA with trying the curly girl method since I've been having issues with moisture retention.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!!! Gotta love a Celie braid


----------



## lamaria211

growbaby said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, just checking in. I'm doin well, just did a protein treatment n put my hair in 2 french braids. Check the ng at 6 weeks post!



Im lovin those braids theyre simple but your hair looks great in them


----------



## Evolving78

i washed and dc'ed my hair yesterday, but i haven't rinsed the conditioner out yet.  i have just been so lazy.  i gotta take my kids to the pool this morning, so i know if i rinse now, i will be going out the house with rollers because i don't have time to sit under the dryer and get everybody dressed on time.  i will just throw on a hat or scarf and wait until i get back home.


----------



## Mjon912

growbaby your hair looks good! Love the style


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ I'll be touring various parts of Europe and I'm not sure where to find out about the water situation in each place(plus I think it's a bit much figuring out the water quality for 12 cities)


----------



## NikkiQ

Ladies...question time!!!

As this weather gets more and more ridiculously hot out, what are you guys doing to make sure that your hair stays moisturized and protected? What moisturizers are you using? Protecting your hair from exposure with scarves? Trying any different techniques to make sure your hair stays moisturized longer?


----------



## lamaria211

Im about to start using DCs as moisturizers SD Vanilla Silk CJ Rehab and my Nubian Heritage Masques


----------



## gvin89

pelohello said:
			
		

> I finally took pics of my scalp burns and I wa almost in tears. I hadn't realized how bad it was. I have no idea what could of caused this on just one side of my head.
> 
> I stopped using vaseline on the burns and started using JBCO and pure argon oil. That seems to be helping. Will that area grow back? I think I'm gonna post this on the relaxed thread too.
> 
> I am really upset about thiserplexed



Sorry you're going through this pelohello...when I was relaxed I had a stylist burn my nape and edges so I know how it feels. Neoaporin worked for me and vitamin e oil. I also used a creamy moisturizer to rub and loosen scan after it was no longer tender. Did rinses with cool water and did not scratch/agitate that area during next wash...took me a few weeks to completely heal but my hair in the nape grew bac well...edges not so much. I still have trouble wth edges but do believe that its all due to over processing/over stressing that area with relaxers and styling.


----------



## Lurkee

Hello Ladies,

I took a little break from hair. I stopped DCing. I only shampoo and condition after each swimming session. I don't even know if my hair is breaking/shedding. After washing, it goes straight into a wet pony. I need to go back to caring for my hair but cannot muster the energy. 

*long sigh*

I hope everyone is doing better and achieving their goals. 

Deep down, I am hoping the low manipulation will let me reach my goal of full APL by year's end.


----------



## Your Cheeziness

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies...question time!!!
> 
> As this weather gets more and more ridiculously hot out, what are you guys doing to make sure that your hair stays moisturized and protected? What moisturizers are you using? Protecting your hair from exposure with scarves? Trying any different techniques to make sure your hair stays moisturized longer?



I got individual box braids and I moisturizer with my spray leave in conditioners. I use an essential oil blend on my scalp and so far so good. For me, low manipulation and protective styling is best because it's just too hot for me to stay on top of my hair like I want to.


----------



## afroette

do you ladies know of an alternative to oils for sealing? i tried reg castor oil, JBCO, jojoba oil, and coconut oil. I think they are all too much for my hair. Should I use some sort of butter?

ETA: I need something lighter than oil.  I am going to try Chi Silk infusion.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Finally gave my hair the trim it needed after the Denman debacle.  I think it was more SSK's than splits, or damage...all in all, didn't need the heavy trim I thought I would!  Yay!


----------



## Hyacinthe

afroette said:
			
		

> do you ladies know of an alternative to oils for sealing? i tried reg castor oil, JBCO, jojoba oil, and coconut oil. I think they are all too much for my hair. Should I use some sort of butter?
> 
> ETA: I need something lighter than oil.  I am going to try Chi Silk infusion.



My hair is easily weigh down also but I tried grapeseed and it's so light on my hair. Also it helps not to be heavy handed.

Healthy hair is what I long 4


----------



## jprayze

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> My hair is easily weigh down also but I tried grapeseed and it's so light on my hair. Also it helps not to be heavy handed.
> 
> Healthy hair is what I long 4



I 2nd grapeseed oil!!!


----------



## MsSonya

I 3rd the grapeseed oil. Glad I found it by accident.
I think I am going to start to finger detangle in the shower, this is going to be hard. It works, but I just like to feel the rake smoothing my hair out. And only comb/detangle once a week.


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies...question time!!!
> 
> As this weather gets more and more ridiculously hot out, what are you guys doing to make sure that your hair stays moisturized and protected? What moisturizers are you using? Protecting your hair from exposure with scarves? Trying any different techniques to make sure your hair stays moisturized longer?


 

Hey Ms. NikkiQ ~

What I have been doing to keep my  hair from drying out in this 111 degree weather is daily spritzing of water, a cap fill of silk amino acid (from what I understand, it is a moisturizing protein ) and some aloe vera juice.  It cools my scalp instantly when I put it on- I really like the mixture!  I co-wash often and when I do, I make sure I seal with castor oil to keep moisture in my hair.  I am still PSing in extension twists, which is protecting my hair from this horrid heat in Vegas and assisting in retaining length at the same damn time.  (<~ that was funny to me ... I hope I have that song stuck in your head girl ...)

Thanks for asking that great question ... now I am heading back with my ninja clique


----------



## NaturalfienD

Mjon912 said:


> Checking in...my braiding skills must suck big time, my braids look a week old and it's only day 2... I can literally pull strands of hair out of a braid..I'd if it's because I just got a relaxer or if my hairs just to soft or if I really need more braiding practice but this is awful...I will be takin these bad boys out at the end of the week =\


 

Mjon912 ~ Don't be discouraged about your braids girl.  I struggled the first few installs to the point where my braids were slipping down my hair.  Practice really does make perfect and the beauty of doing a not so good install is that you become aware of what you could do next time to have a good set.  Do you have to take your entire install out?  Those braids that are slipping, could you just redo those to get you through another week or two?  I bet you anything the next time you give it a shot that you will be better than before!!!


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies...question time!!!
> 
> As this weather gets more and more ridiculously hot out, what are you guys doing to make sure that your hair stays moisturized and protected? What moisturizers are you using? Protecting your hair from exposure with scarves? Trying any different techniques to make sure your hair stays moisturized longer?



I'm keeping my hair in plats, cowashing every day and sealing with pure argan oil. I'm also using scarves everyday to protect my hair from the elements. I'm also GHEing at night.


----------



## mami2010

Well ladies I will be dedicated to protective styling for the next few months.

Here is my first time putting my hair in a bun, I think I like it because its so easy and quick to do.


----------



## livinthevida

mami2010 said:


> @ronie
> Thanks I have been focusing on thickness lately and not so much growth.   This time around for next check in I will be focusing on length more  and I need to start protective styling more. I purchased  a few wigs I  will be rocking to September.
> 
> By the way my workout routine consists of 45 minutes jogging outside (5  days per week at 5am before my 2 children wake up). Then I come back  into the house and do 3-4 sets of 15 push ups 50 situps. Lately on  Saturdays which is my off days I do squats(20) all the way to the floor  and some lunges.
> 
> After I had my 2 children I was 170 lbs. that was about 5 years ago. Now  I am 114 lbs. I stayed determined and put myself through boot camps  every once in awhile.
> 
> Working out first thing in the morning without eating you will get the  best results.  If you do choose to eat before working out eat only  something with protein only like egg whites. Sometimes I have a cup of  black coffee no cream no sugar.   After my workouts I drink a shake  Syntha 6 protein powder mixed with ultra fuel which is a carbohydrate.
> 
> I could go on and about working out. If you need any more tips just  inbox me. Working out is my passion and would love to have my own gym  one day. Soon I will be starting a blog on working out. Once I do I will  let you know.


Excellent workout routine mami2010! I have learned consistency is key  to a healthy lifestyle! Working out can be so addictive as it feels  GREAT  and the results last our entire lives! Kudos to you for  keeping up with the motivation and drive to stay fit & healthy!




MeowMix said:


> @livinthevida  thank you so much for being a very encouraging  'APL ninja' in this thread.


MeowMix  plus I need to up my friends here at LHCF! You are officially number 2 since January  



growbaby said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in. I'm doin well,  just did a protein treatment n put my hair in 2 french braids. Check the  ng at 6 weeks post!
> View attachment 159065


growbaby I may have missed this earlier but what protein treatment do you use? how do you know when you need to apply protein?



longhairdreaming said:


> That's how I'm about to feel in a few days.
> 
> Hey ladies, still in my braids over here. Going to redo them tomorrow  before heading on vacation(then home to the US!!! yay). I was going to  try to do a cute style but I'll just use my assortment of scarves like  I've been doing for the past three months. I have learned though I need  to take my conditioner with me for these two week jaunts and cowash  every couple days at least. I know I'm truly hair obsessed 'cause of all  my concerns I could possibly have(getting my house in order 'cause I'll  be gone 6weeks, making sure not to exceed the weight allowance for my  luggage, navigating my way to the chunnel) not knowing if the areas I'll  be visiting have hard water or not has been nagging me erplexed...sad but true


longhairdreaming Wishing you a very safe journey throughout your travels and a return home to the US  



NikkiQ said:


> Ladies...question time!!!
> 
> As this weather gets more and more ridiculously hot out, what are you  guys doing to make sure that your hair stays moisturized and protected?  What moisturizers are you using? Protecting your hair from exposure with  scarves? Trying any different techniques to make sure your hair stays  moisturized longer?


NikkiQ you know me hair oil today, tomorrow and all day   I love this stuff especially since it is natural, goes on very easy,  and has no side effects. As I near closer to my 6 month HHJ Anniversary  on July 28 I am planning to make the leap to mesh rollers while using a  dryer. I plan to continue massage of Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) on my  scalp and apply _R&B (Revive and Balance)_ hair moisturizer available here by Lush Cosmetics! Until these arrive I'll continue to roller set using WGHO and apply my Deep Conditioning Mask weekly.



afroette said:


> do you ladies know of an alternative to oils  for sealing? i tried reg castor oil, JBCO, jojoba oil, and coconut oil. I  think they are all too much for my hair. Should I use some sort of  butter?
> 
> ETA: I need something lighter than oil.  I am going to try Chi Silk infusion.


afroette how about Olive Oil or Grapeseed Oil? I considered using these before settling on OCO


----------



## livinthevida

mami2010 said:


> Well ladies I will be dedicated to protective styling for the next few months.
> 
> Here is my first time putting my hair in a bun, I think I like it because its so easy and quick to do.


Very pretty hair and flower mami2010! I like that you are keeping your hair up from your shoulders


----------



## lilyofthenile

Hi all,

I've abstained from hair forums and hair channels... anything hair related.

My seb derm is spinning out of control. I don't know what to do anymore. I've been attempting the raw honey/coconut oil treatment and I have another three weeks to go. I hope this cures it so that I can start focusing on the health of my hair and on my length journey. I don't think I'll get to APL. I've suffered too much hairloss and my scalp is just too sensitive.

Anyway, I wish all of you ladies the best!


----------



## Your Cheeziness

lilyofthenile said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I've abstained from hair forums and hair channels... anything hair related.
> 
> My seb derm is spinning out of control. I don't know what to do anymore. I've been attempting the raw honey/coconut oil treatment and I have another three weeks to go. I hope this cures it so that I can start focusing on the health of my hair and on my length journey. I don't think I'll get to APL. I've suffered too much hairloss and my scalp is just too sensitive.
> 
> Anyway, I wish all of you ladies the best!



I have it as well.  Head and Shoulders shampoo helps me. But, what I saw the biggest difference was is using essential oils on my scalp. It was quite by accident. I had some Jane Carter hair serum to use. So I just tried it on my scalp and it did wonders. It's expensive so when I run out, I'll make my own, but between those two things, mine is under control. Hth and don't give up. It's trial and error for us unfortunately.


----------



## The Princess

pelohello said:
			
		

> I finally took pics of my scalp burns and I wa almost in tears. I hadn't realized how bad it was. I have no idea what could of caused this on just one side of my head.
> 
> I stopped using vaseline on the burns and started using JBCO and pure argon oil. That seems to be helping. Will that area grow back? I think I'm gonna post this on the relaxed thread too.
> 
> I am really upset about thiserplexed



Your hair looks good. What king of relaxer you use.


----------



## growbaby

livinthevida said:
			
		

> growbaby I may have missed this earlier but what protein treatment do you use? how do you know when you need to apply protein?



Once a month I do a hard protein treatment with 2 eggs EVOO and a squirt of ORS replenishing condish.

During the month if I see too many little broken hairs I do a milder protein treatment as needed. I use organics hair mayo. I end up using that 1-2 times a month, it depends on how my hair is acting.


----------



## bettysmsboop

I am joining the APL challenge. Just made SL. Will put up a pic and answer the questions.


----------



## KiWiStyle

mami2010 said:
			
		

> Well ladies I will be dedicated to protective styling for the next few months.
> 
> Here is my first time putting my hair in a bun, I think I like it because its so easy and quick to do.



mami2010, 
Your bun and hair accessory is gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ronie

mami2010 said:


> Well ladies I will be dedicated to protective styling for the next few months.
> 
> Here is my first time putting my hair in a bun, I think I like it because its so easy and quick to do.



Who said bunning is boring?erplexed.  I really love your bun. Where did you get the accessory?


----------



## ronie

bettysmsboop said:


> I am joining the APL challenge. Just made SL. Will put up a pic and answer the questions.



Welcome


----------



## ronie

mami2010 said:


> ronie
> Thanks I have been focusing on thickness lately and not so much growth.  This time around for next check in I will be focusing on length more and I need to start protective styling more. I purchased  a few wigs I will be rocking to September.
> 
> By the way my workout routine consists of 45 minutes jogging outside (5 days per week at 5am before my 2 children wake up). Then I come back into the house and do 3-4 sets of 15 push ups 50 situps. Lately on Saturdays which is my off days I do squats(20) all the way to the floor and some lunges.
> 
> After I had my 2 children I was 170 lbs. that was about 5 years ago. Now I am 114 lbs. I stayed determined and put myself through boot camps every once in awhile.
> Working out first thing in the morning without eating you will get the best results.  If you do choose to eat before working out eat only something with protein only like egg whites. Sometimes I have a cup of black coffee no cream no sugar.   After my workouts I drink a shake Syntha 6 protein powder mixed with ultra fuel which is a carbohydrate.
> 
> I could go on and about working out. If you need any more tips just inbox me. Working out is my passion and would love to have my own gym one day. Soon I will be starting a blog on working out. Once I do I will let you know.



Your hard work does show. After my daughter i gained about 30 lbs. My workout is not as solid as yours but i managed to go from 160 to 140 lbs. But i might have hit a plateau cause i have not lost anything since early june.  My goal is to be 120- 125 lbs by DH and DD birthday in october. I'm only 5 feet, so i will still look a little thinck, but 125 has always been my happy weight. I second the working out before breakfast; that's the only thing that gets my metabolism going strong even on my cheat days. I will be pming you for sure, and do let me know about your blog. Good luck on your gym dream/project. I hope it's a success. Just make sure we get a sauna for our deep conditioning


----------



## NikkiQ

Shampooed and currently DCing my hair at the moment. Going back into Celies. I'm in an extreme funk lately (about life in general) so I need a break from everything.


----------



## Guinan

The Princess said:


> Your hair looks good. What king of relaxer you use.


 

Thanks, I use Mizani Butter Blends


----------



## Guinan

mami2010 said:


> Well ladies I will be dedicated to protective styling for the next few months.
> 
> Here is my first time putting my hair in a bun, I think I like it because its so easy and quick to do.


 
I luv your bun. Did you use a donut?


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies...question time!!!
> 
> As this weather gets more and more ridiculously hot out, what are you guys doing to make sure that your hair stays moisturized and protected? What moisturizers are you using? Protecting your hair from exposure with scarves? Trying any different techniques to make sure your hair stays moisturized longer?



Wash/cowash and deep condition 2x week, leave in, seal with argan oil, 6 cornrows. Spray cornrow once to twice a day with s-curl and water mix, seal with argan oil. GHE under my wig when going out or to work. Redo cornrows one at a time every week.
Also apply JBCO to scalp after each m&s session.


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my time and did my Celies. Hopefully they don't fuzz up soon



View attachment 2012-07-10 21.54.13.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

I redid my minis today. Moisturized with Elasta Qp Mango butter and sealed with WGHO and Kemi Oyl


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I redid my minis today. Moisturized with Elasta Qp Mango butter and sealed with WGHO and Kemi Oyl



How long did they take you this time lamaria211?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> How long did they take you this time lamaria211?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Only 6 hrs I made them much tighter and im also being much more gentle with them so I get less fuzz I hope


----------



## NikkiQ

They look very nice!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

bettysmsboop said:


> I am joining the APL challenge. Just made SL. Will put up a pic and answer the questions.


Welcome bettysmsboop! & Congratulations on reaching SL!


----------



## polished07

Hey ladies hope everyone's week is off to a great start ;-) I'm braided up and wigging it until further notice I wanted a short cut so I bought one lol so far me likey! 

Anybody on mfp or instagram? I'm back at trying to lose these last Lil 15 lbs I fell off when school started in May my name on mfp is polished07 on IG it's sweetfaceluxe but I'm really random on there lol


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies hope everyone's week is off to a great start ;-) I'm braided up and wigging it until further notice I wanted a short cut so I bought one lol so far me likey!
> 
> Anybody on mfp or instagram? I'm back at trying to lose these last Lil 15 lbs I fell off when school started in May my name on mfp is polished07 on IG it's sweetfaceluxe but I'm really random on there lol



I'm on Instagram and trust me...I'm random too! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## growbaby

Omg I wana follow you guys on Instagram!! My name is Simplytrish on there 

I'm extra random on there as well lol


----------



## mscece1

Ok so here goes, six month progress pic in my journal I'm still trying to figure out how to post here in the thread. I'm using my phone so bear with me


----------



## gforceroy

polished07 I like your wig!! What is the name of the wig?


----------



## Mjon912

NikkiQ and growbaby please explain instagram to me lol...I had a twitter account for 5mins and just couldn't


----------



## mscece1

OK, so finally here is my six month progress pics.


----------



## mscece1

The first pic is now the second is my starting pic.


----------



## growbaby

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ and growbaby please explain instagram to me lol...I had a twitter account for 5mins and just couldn't



Lol it's just like any other social network but much simpler. All you do is post pics n comment/like other ppls pics.


----------



## lamaria211

Im to old for another social network lol ide be on there posting length checks


----------



## mami2010

ronie
I got my hair accessory from a store in south America called giftland, where I am now living.. Soon I will be visiting my mom in the states so I can get some more. Sometimes it's hard finding things here on south America. Most of my hair products I have to ship in when I visit the states.


----------



## mami2010

pelohello 
I used the sock method which I learned to do from YouTube.


----------



## The Princess

afroette said:
			
		

> do you ladies know of an alternative to oils for sealing? i tried reg castor oil, JBCO, jojoba oil, and coconut oil. I think they are all too much for my hair. Should I use some sort of butter?
> 
> ETA: I need something lighter than oil.  I am going to try Chi Silk infusion.



Have you tried safflower oil. I hear it's really light but still pack a punch with nutrients. 

I will be trying that next. 

Olive oil was to heavy. I'm using African best hair oil and I like it alot, very light.


----------



## The Princess

mami2010 said:
			
		

> Well ladies I will be dedicated to protective styling for the next few months.
> 
> Here is my first time putting my hair in a bun, I think I like it because its so easy and quick to do.



Nice bun. I like the flower too.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm snquinn on Instagram ladies. Just a warning. Lots of pics of my puppies 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## MsSonya

mscece1 said:


> OK, so finally here is my six month progress pics.


Wow, your hair looks great. And that color  I definitely see an improvement in your ends.
And 6mths., I hope I see that type of improvement by Dec.


----------



## kittenz

pelohello said:


> I just started using JBCO mixed w/ my Argon oil. So far I luv it. It's been controlling the itch. The brand that I have is Tropical Isle. I ordered it from Amazon. Where did you get yours from?


 pelohello  I got my bottle from a local BSS it's Tropic Isle too (unless Tropic*al* Isle is different).  I love how thick it is although I think I was being paranoid about my edges the other day


----------



## lovebug10

Laaadddieeeesss !!

I'm struggling over here  My SL hair is NOT RETAINING! I've been bunning everyday. I M&S almost every night. I try to tie it up ina  satin or silk scarf. Sometimes I forget or sometimes it comes off. But for the most part I'm doing a good job.

I apply Bee Mine Sulfur Serum about 1-2 times a week (I don't like the smell so I don't use it more often). I experience lots of shedding and some breakage. I honestly don't know what to do anymore.

I think I just might give up and not care anymore. And if my hair grows then great. But if not then its whatever.


----------



## afroette

I tried chi silk infusion. I really like the consistency. It was easier to control, if that makes sense.


----------



## Hyacinthe

mscece1 said:
			
		

> OK, so finally here is my six month progress pics.



Your hair is gorge.
Did you trim or dust during the 6 mnths cuz ur ends have made such a great turnaround. 
My hair is looking how yours looked before and I have decided to trim.
Do you think I should wait and see if the lead hair theory is true.

Healthy hair is what I long 4


----------



## Hyacinthe

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> Laaadddieeeesss !!
> 
> I'm struggling over here  My SL hair is NOT RETAINING! I've been bunning everyday. I M&S almost every night. I try to tie it up ina  satin or silk scarf. Sometimes I forget or sometimes it comes off. But for the most part I'm doing a good job.
> 
> I apply Bee Mine Sulfur Serum about 1-2 times a week (I don't like the smell so I don't use it more often). I experience lots of shedding and some breakage. I honestly don't know what to do anymore.
> 
> I think I just might give up and not care anymore. And if my hair grows then great. But if not then its whatever.



Have you tried a protein treatment ?

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## NikkiQ

lovebug10 said:


> Laaadddieeeesss !!
> 
> I'm struggling over here  My SL hair is NOT RETAINING! I've been bunning everyday. I M&S almost every night. I try to tie it up ina satin or silk scarf. Sometimes I forget or sometimes it comes off. But for the most part I'm doing a good job.
> 
> I apply Bee Mine Sulfur Serum about 1-2 times a week (I don't like the smell so I don't use it more often). I experience lots of shedding and some breakage. I honestly don't know what to do anymore.
> 
> I think I just might give up and not care anymore. And if my hair grows then great. But if not then its whatever.


 
Can you list the rest of your reggie and the products you use lovebug10? We gotta get to the bottom of this!


----------



## lamaria211

lovebug10 is your hair dry? Breaking? How often are you trimming. And everything nikkyq stated we need ur reggie


----------



## lovebug10

NikkiQ said:


> Can you list the rest of your reggie and the products you use lovebug10? We gotta get to the bottom of this!



NikkiQ
Reggie:
-Wash 1x a week currently using Paul Mitchell Special Tea Tree Shampoo & the Matching Conditioner. Sometimes I use Aphogee Shampoo for damaged hair and the balancing moisturizer afterwards

-After Wash I rollerset 90% of the time using Paul mitchell leave in conditioner & paul mitchell super skinny serum. I don't really experience much breakage from rollersetting. I end up with less shed hairs after rollersetting than if I air dry

-List of Moisturizers I currently use: HE LTR, Hairveda Whipped Ends

-List of Oils/ serums I currently use: Hairveda Vatika frosting, organix macadamia styling oil, organix anti breakage coconut serum, hot six oil, argan magic argan oil

-Topical Treatments/ Growth aids: Bee Mine Oil w/ sulfur about 1-2x per week & i take biotin, hair skin nails & fish oil pills whenever I rememeber but I'm trying to get better at taking them every day

-Protein Treatments - APhogee 2 step, Aphogee 2 min (did the 2 step protein after my relaxer and also 2 weeks after that I used the aphogee 2 min because I felt like my hair was mushy)

-Other DC - ORS Replenishing pak (havent used in a while), macadamia natural oil deep repair masque (haven't used in a while)

I usually relax every 12-15 weeks. I don't use direct heat EVER... I dont even own a blowdryer or a flat iron. I trim my own ends but its hard because its all different lengths and I have shorter pieces near the crown with some breakage. My last trim was around April/ May

I know my hair is growing because I get a lot of NG but the length is staying the same so I am getting zero retention. I dyed my hair about 1.5 yrs ago and its all grown out to about SL but the ends still have some color damage.

I moisturize and seal at least 1 time a day. I am guilty of sometimes not sleeping with a scarf or when I do it comes off. I have been wearing high buns & sometimes low buns everyday. And I only wore my hair "down" 3 times since may




lamaria211 said:


> lovebug10 is your hair dry? Breaking? How often are you trimming. And everything nikkyq stated we need ur reggie



lamaria211
It seems dry, there are long breakage, short breakage, and long pieces of shed hair. I last trime in april/ may. I trimmed myself. I haven't gotten a professional trim in a while.


----------



## lamaria211

lovebug10 maybe its the wet bunning that your ends cant take


----------



## lovebug10

lamaria211 I'm sorry but I dont know what wet bunning is. Can you explain what it means?

I usually wash my hair 1x per week and then rollerset. After that I style into a bun for the rest of the week. That is the only time my hair gets wet. I never wet my hair and then bun right after.


----------



## lamaria211

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> lamaria211 I'm sorry but I dont know what wet bunning is. Can you explain what it means?
> 
> I usually wash my hair 1x per week and then rollerset. After that I style into a bun for the rest of the week. That is the only time my hair gets wet. I never wet my hair and then bun right after.



Oh im sorry I misread your ealier post
Are there sulfates in your poo?


----------



## mscece1

Hyacinthe said:


> Your hair is gorge.
> Did you trim or dust during the 6 mnths cuz ur ends have made such a great turnaround.
> My hair is looking how yours looked before and I have decided to trim.
> Do you think I should wait and see if the lead hair theory is true.
> 
> 
> The lead hair theory is so true. I was the biggest skeptic but when my hair broke off I refused to cut it anymore than I already had. I S&D all the splits i could. My friend dusted my hair last week. One side is still longer than the other but it will all catch I hope. I would wait before trimming maybe dust the ends a little or S&D. Hope that helps.


----------



## mscece1

Thank You MsSonya


----------



## NaturalfienD

lovebug10 said:


> Reggie:
> -Wash 1x a week currently using Paul Mitchell Special Tea Tree Shampoo & the Matching Conditioner. Sometimes I use Aphogee Shampoo for damaged hair and the balancing moisturizer afterwards
> 
> -After Wash I rollerset 90% of the time using Paul mitchell leave in conditioner & paul mitchell super skinny serum. I don't really experience much breakage from rollersetting. I end up with less shed hairs after rollersetting than if I air dry
> 
> -List of Moisturizers I currently use: HE LTR, Hairveda Whipped Ends
> 
> -List of Oils/ serums I currently use: Hairveda Vatika frosting, organix macadamia styling oil, organix anti breakage coconut serum, hot six oil, argan magic argan oil
> 
> -Topical Treatments/ Growth aids: Bee Mine Oil w/ sulfur about 1-2x per week & i take biotin, hair skin nails & fish oil pills whenever I rememeber but I'm trying to get better at taking them every day
> 
> -Protein Treatments - APhogee 2 step, Aphogee 2 min (did the 2 step protein after my relaxer and also 2 weeks after that I used the aphogee 2 min because I felt like my hair was mushy)
> 
> -Other DC - ORS Replenishing pak (havent used in a while), macadamia natural oil deep repair masque (haven't used in a while)
> 
> I usually relax every 12-15 weeks. I don't use direct heat EVER... I dont even own a blowdryer or a flat iron. I trim my own ends but its hard because its all different lengths and I have shorter pieces near the crown with some breakage. My last trim was around April/ May
> 
> I know my hair is growing because I get a lot of NG but the length is staying the same so I am getting zero retention. I dyed my hair about 1.5 yrs ago and its all grown out to about SL but the ends still have some color damage.
> 
> I moisturize and seal at least 1 time a day. I am guilty of sometimes not sleeping with a scarf or when I do it comes off. I have been wearing high buns & sometimes low buns everyday. And I only wore my hair "down" 3 times since may
> QUOTE]
> 
> @lovebug10 ~ I am happy to hear that you notice your hair is growing so you know you WILL have long flowing locks ... now, we need to figure out if the bunning is a protective enough style for your hair at this stage.
> 
> When I read your post, all I kept thinking was 'hard protein treatment needed stat' but it seems like you have done that.  For clarification, when was the last time you did a hard protein like Aphogee 2 step? I know it was after your last relaxer but I am uncertain of when that was. I was getting a bunch of broken hair (while PSing with wigs in June) and realized I was not giving my hair enough protein. What do you think about the possibility of giving yourself another 'hard' protein treatment and doing a lighter one on your wash days to improve the moisture/protein balance of your hair?
> 
> In reference to the buns ... do you think a style that allows you to have your hair put away (twists/braids) would be a wise choice until your hair gets in the state that you would like it to be in? I wonder if the daily manipulation of taking the bun down, moisturizing, and sealing is making your hair mad.
> 
> {{These are just random shots in the dark ... }}
> 
> Oh ... I had to edit to post so I can type what just hit me. Do you think the breakage could be related to a porosity issue? I had (maybe I still do, Ion know) porosity issues-- overly-porous hair that would break, break, break. I began using Roux Shampoo/Conditioner for porosity control and it worked wonders for me. Nonetheless, I hope this helps and that you are able to find a remedy to the breakage.


----------



## NikkiQ

lovebug10 said:


> @NikkiQ
> Reggie:
> -Wash 1x a week currently using Paul Mitchell Special Tea Tree Shampoo & the Matching Conditioner. *Sometimes I use Aphogee Shampoo for damaged hair and the balancing moisturizer afterwards*
> 
> -After Wash I rollerset 90% of the time using Paul mitchell leave in conditioner & paul mitchell super skinny serum. I don't really experience much breakage from rollersetting. I end up with less shed hairs after rollersetting than if I air dry
> 
> -List of Moisturizers I currently use: HE LTR, Hairveda Whipped Ends
> 
> -List of Oils/ serums I currently use: Hairveda Vatika frosting, organix macadamia styling oil, organix anti breakage coconut serum, hot six oil, argan magic argan oil
> 
> -Topical Treatments/ Growth aids: Bee Mine Oil w/ sulfur about 1-2x per week & i take biotin, hair skin nails & fish oil pills whenever I rememeber but I'm trying to get better at taking them every day
> 
> -*Protein Treatments - APhogee 2 step, Aphogee 2 min (did the 2 step protein after my relaxer and also 2 weeks after that I used the aphogee 2 min because I felt like my hair was mushy)*
> 
> -Other DC - *ORS Replenishing pak* (havent used in a while), macadamia natural oil deep repair masque (haven't used in a while)
> 
> I usually relax every 12-15 weeks. I don't use direct heat EVER... I dont even own a blowdryer or a flat iron. I trim my own ends but its hard because its all different lengths and I have shorter pieces near the crown with some breakage. My last trim was around April/ May
> 
> I know my hair is growing because I get a lot of NG but the length is staying the same so I am getting zero retention. I dyed my hair about 1.5 yrs ago and its all grown out to about SL but the ends still have some color damage.
> 
> I moisturize and seal at least 1 time a day. I am guilty of sometimes not sleeping with a scarf or when I do it comes off. I have been wearing high buns & sometimes low buns everyday. And I only wore my hair "down" 3 times since may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @lamaria211
> It seems dry, there are long breakage, short breakage, and long pieces of shed hair. I last trime in april/ may. I trimmed myself. I haven't gotten a professional trim in a while.


 
How often do you do an actual moisturizing DC? I'm seeing lots of protein treatments and not many moisture treatments


----------



## MeowMix

Lurkee said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I took a little break from hair. I stopped DCing. I only shampoo and condition after each swimming session. I don't even know if my hair is breaking/shedding. After washing, it goes straight into a wet pony. I need to go back to caring for my hair but cannot muster the energy.
> 
> *long sigh*
> 
> I hope everyone is doing better and achieving their goals.
> 
> Deep down, I am hoping the low manipulation will let me reach my goal of full APL by year's end.





NikkiQ said:


> Shampooed and currently DCing my hair at the moment. Going back into Celies. I'm in an extreme funk lately (about life in general) so I need a break from everything.



Lurkee & NikkiQ.  Hi y'all.  I could be wrong, but it seem like you both are in the dumps?  I get like that in the summer sometimes too.  Go figure.  Sometime's I sniff peppermint EO and that cheers me up.  Hang in there.


----------



## ronie

lovebug10 said:


> NikkiQ
> Reggie:
> -Wash 1x a week currently using Paul Mitchell Special Tea Tree Shampoo & the Matching Conditioner. Sometimes I use Aphogee Shampoo for damaged hair and the balancing moisturizer afterwards
> 
> -After Wash I rollerset 90% of the time using Paul mitchell leave in conditioner & paul mitchell super skinny serum. I don't really experience much breakage from rollersetting. I end up with less shed hairs after rollersetting than if I air dry
> 
> -List of Moisturizers I currently use: HE LTR, Hairveda Whipped Ends
> 
> -List of Oils/ serums I currently use: Hairveda Vatika frosting, organix macadamia styling oil, organix anti breakage coconut serum, hot six oil, argan magic argan oil
> 
> -Topical Treatments/ Growth aids: Bee Mine Oil w/ sulfur about 1-2x per week & i take biotin, hair skin nails & fish oil pills whenever I rememeber but I'm trying to get better at taking them every day
> 
> -Protein Treatments - APhogee 2 step, Aphogee 2 min (did the 2 step protein after my relaxer and also 2 weeks after that I used the aphogee 2 min because I felt like my hair was mushy)
> 
> -Other DC - ORS Replenishing pak (havent used in a while), macadamia natural oil deep repair masque (haven't used in a while)
> 
> I usually relax every 12-15 weeks. I don't use direct heat EVER... I dont even own a blowdryer or a flat iron. I trim my own ends but its hard because its all different lengths and I have shorter pieces near the crown with some breakage. My last trim was around April/ May
> 
> I know my hair is growing because I get a lot of NG but the length is staying the same so I am getting zero retention. I dyed my hair about 1.5 yrs ago and its all grown out to about SL but the ends still have some color damage.
> 
> I moisturize and seal at least 1 time a day. I am guilty of sometimes not sleeping with a scarf or when I do it comes off. I have been wearing high buns & sometimes low buns everyday. And I only wore my hair "down" 3 times since may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamaria211
> It seems dry, there are long breakage, short breakage, and long pieces of shed hair. I last trime in april/ may. I trimmed myself. I haven't gotten a professional trim in a while.



I am sure the more knowledgeable ladies can get you through this hard time. Don't give up; we are all here to learn and help each other. And remember it is a journey, so we gotta keep moving. My personal experience with bunning was always dry small broken pieces of hair everyday. I mean i had zero retention for about 2 months; i had lots of new growth but my hair was getting even shorter. Then from information i got in one of the thread i found out that the little hair scrunchies i was using to hold the bun in place were sucking the moisture out of my ends. I didn't know then that i had to use silk covered scrunchies. I stopped bunning all together and switch to a different protective style. But if i ever want to bun again i will not use those cotton ones. And if you are using the cotton ones to hold your ponytail before you bun, that may explain the long broken pieces. The tension in that area plus the sucking up of the moisture will cause you major damage. HTH.


----------



## livinthevida

polished07 said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone's week is off to a great start ;-) I'm braided up and wigging it until further notice I wanted a short cut so I bought one lol so far me likey!
> 
> Anybody on mfp or instagram? I'm back at trying to lose these last Lil 15 lbs I fell off when school started in May my name on mfp is polished07 on IG it's sweetfaceluxe but I'm really random on there lol


Really nice look @polished07! It's very natural!


----------



## livinthevida

mscece1 said:


> OK, so finally here is my six month progress pics.


Beautiful progress mscece1! WOW!


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> Im to old for another social network *lol ide be on there posting length checks*


@lamaria211 !!!!


----------



## livinthevida

lovebug10 said:


> Laaadddieeeesss !!
> 
> I'm struggling over here  My SL hair is NOT RETAINING! I've been bunning everyday. I M&S almost every night. I try to tie it up ina  satin or silk scarf. Sometimes I forget or sometimes it comes off. But for the most part I'm doing a good job.
> 
> I apply Bee Mine Sulfur Serum about 1-2 times a week (I don't like the smell so I don't use it more often). I experience lots of shedding and some breakage. I honestly don't know what to do anymore.
> 
> I think I just might give up and not care anymore. And if my hair grows then great. But if not then its whatever.


@lovebug10 how are you detangling your hair? 

Do you detangle on wet or dry hair? 
Do you use a wide tooth comb or brush? 
When do you see more of the breakage/shedding when waking up or taking out a protective style?

Let's see if we can pinpoint when you experience the most breakage/shedding?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ said:


> Shampooed and currently DCing my hair at the moment. Going back into Celies.* I'm in an extreme funk lately (about life in general) so I need a break from everything.*



This is me to a T today. I'm usually upbeat and happy but right now.... I'm really needing to purify myself in the waters of Lake Minnetonka.


----------



## polished07

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Im to old for another social network lol ide be on there posting length checks



Lol ppl do too! I post a lot of hair stuff on there theres a huge natural hair following on there great way to network too ;-) come join us!


----------



## polished07

gforceroy said:
			
		

> polished07 I like your wig!! What is the name of the wig?



Thanks it's a sensationnel bump wig fab flair l love it! I'm gonna try to rock for the next 3 weeks until after finals


----------



## polished07

I was just about to say after reading there is a lot of protein being used here maybe your hair needs moisture!


----------



## polished07

Ugh is there a way to use the mention function on the app?


----------



## mami2010

polished07
Yep!  just use the @ symbol followed by the person name with no space in between.


----------



## bettysmsboop

Hey yall,
 Here are my answers to the questions:

SL

Relaxed

APL goal month Dec 2012

Current Reggie: Cowash twice a week then shampoo with DC following my protein conditioner.

Styling choices : phony ponys, buns and rollersets. Flat iron only once a week between 10 to 12 week post relaxers.

Changes: Try to moisturize more between cowashes and shampoos.


Will post pic from last relaxer June 22 from phone.


----------



## bettysmsboop

Here is my pic


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome aboard bettysmsboop!!


----------



## lamaria211

bettysmsboop said:
			
		

> Here is my pic



Welcome to the friendliest challenge ever


----------



## lovebug10

NaturalfienD i did the hard protein about 2 weeks ago. I was thinking of getting twists. I do think the buns put a lot of stress on my hair so I may change up my PS. I think I'm going to invest in the roux porosity control. How do I know if it worked? will I feel a difference in my hair?

NikkiQ You're right... I need a new moisturizing DC. I think I may get some organix ones that were on sale at the pharmacy the other day. I just placed a shescentit & darcy's botanicals order & i dont feel like paying extra shipping to add a new item  Hopefully the Organix Moisturizing ones will be a good buy? I was thinking the argan oil one?


ronie thanks so much! You know I do worry my buns put too much tension on the hair. Especially my ends since my hair isn't that long yet. I'm going to use a jaw clip instead and just clip my hair up and see if that makes anything better 

livinthevida I detangle dry with a wide tooth comb. I have a conair brush that is the imitation of a denman d9 but I took out 2 of the rows. I use that sometimes too. I also have a denman bristle brush with nylon quills in it for laying my hair own smooth if I need to. I see breakage whenever I just manipulate my hair. Usually when I take it down theres a lot so maybe my buns are doing more bad than good. 

Thanks ladies for all the help! I just ordered some new leave ins to moisturize & seal with. Until then I will wash & rollerset and try to clip my hair up without bunning so that I don't put too much tension on my hair. I will also get a good moisturizing DC later tomorrow. I think I might try the organix argan oil one! Anyone try it?


----------



## NikkiQ

lovebug10 I've never used Organix before so I can't help you with that one. Have you ever tried Silk Elements mega moisture treatment or Aussie 3 minute deeep condish? You can find them locally so no shipping charges to worry about.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

lovebug10 I 2nd the Silk Elements treatment


----------



## NikkiQ

Celies are still nice and moisturized. Using SM deep moisture masque to do them really does help keep the moisture alive and well.



View attachment ForumRunnerImage.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Yall I miss this challenge soooo much.


----------



## NikkiQ

What's wrong APL Ninja ManiiSweetheart?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Lurkee

MeowMix said:


> Lurkee & NikkiQ.  Hi y'all.  I could be wrong, but it seem like you both are in the dumps?  I get like that in the summer sometimes too.  Go figure.  Sometime's I sniff peppermint EO and that cheers me up.  Hang in there.



I think something stronger than an EO to sniff to cheer me up. 

Kidding! Thanks for this MeowMix, I am in a funk with just my hair. I wonder why the happiness from other areas cannot be transferred.


----------



## growbaby

Just wanted to share this pic my aspiring photographing nephew (14yrs old) snapped of me yesterday.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I just finished putting twists in. I'm set for the net week or so.  

NikkiQ I love your plaits and color! I want to color sooooo bad lol. But I'd have to buy new phony ponies


----------



## KiWiStyle

growbaby said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share this pic my aspiring photographing nephew (14yrs old) snapped of me yesterday.



Talented kid!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> What's wrong APL Ninja ManiiSweetheart?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



This challenge  is soooo much more fun!


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Just wanted to share this pic my aspiring photographing nephew (14yrs old) snapped of me yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 159521


 
Well go on with ya bad self nephew! That's a good shot.




Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I just finished putting twists in. I'm set for the net week or so.
> 
> @NikkiQ I love your plaits and color! I want to color sooooo bad lol. But I'd have to buy new phony ponies


 
My constant urge to dye is the reason why I only have 1 phony pony left 




ManiiSweetheart said:


> This challenge is soooo much more fun!


 
Well come back in here and post away woman. You can be an APL Veteran and post like you did before if you don't wanna be the incognegro APL Ninja anymore.


----------



## NaturalfienD

growbaby said:


> Just wanted to share this pic my aspiring photographing nephew (14yrs old) snapped of me yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 159521


 

growbaby ~ chile I see you stuntin' on us!! 


I ain't even mad at you though ... I love the pic!! {{Go Diva  }}


----------



## pookaloo83

growbaby said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share this pic my aspiring photographing nephew (14yrs old) snapped of me yesterday.



I see you! 

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## MsSonya

growbaby said:


> Just wanted to share this pic my aspiring photographing nephew (14yrs old) snapped of me yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 159521


Beautiful picture. Great job. Wish he could give me some tips. erplexed 
Well, I can only fantasize of my hair doing that one day, or something like that. I'll take anything close lol....


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I did an unofficial length check with my shirt since I won't be posting a length check til the next one in September and I am on line 2 now so I am about an inch away so hopefully I will be there by September. I had about an inch of growth since I posted my last pic back in may.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD

lovebug10 said:


> @NaturalfienD i did the hard protein about 2 weeks ago. I was thinking of getting twists. I do think the buns put a lot of stress on my hair so I may change up my PS. I think I'm going to invest in the roux porosity control. How do I know if it worked? will I feel a difference in my hair?
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I think I might try the organix argan oil one! Anyone try it?


 
lovebug10 ~ I hope that the products that you get will be helpful in getting the breakage under control (I'm sure it will!!) I have never tried Organix Argan Oil but I heard that it is a good product.  

In regard to the Roux Porosity Control/Corrector, the difference I noticed in my hair was that it would not break as easily/as much and my hair looked healthy (sheen/moisturized.) Prior to using the products I would apply my leave-in/seal my hair and the next day it would be super dry and breaking with the slightest touch. The product has sulfates but I have not experienced any negative consequences as of yet.

At this point, I use the shampoo and conditioner about once a month, which is helping big time with keeping my overly-porous hair in check. I would encourage you to find out if your hair is overly-porous, low porosity, or normal porosity prior to buying the stuff. 

I have included a link from Curly Nikki that has a brief article about the product. Good luck and I hope this helps. 

http://www.curlynikki.com/2012/01/does-roux-porosity-control-work.html


----------



## jprayze

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Yall I miss this challenge soooo much.


 
I missed it so much, I got my hair trimmed so I wouldn't be APL.  j/k


----------



## livinthevida

ManiiSweetheart said:


> This challenge  is soooo much more fun!


Kudos to that ManiiSweetheart!  I second this!


----------



## NikkiQ

2 more months til I can go back to New Orleans and visit everybody...and get my hair dyed!!!! I think I'm more excited about that than I am about seeing certain people. Is that bad??


----------



## lovebug10

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> lovebug10 ~ I hope that the products that you get will be helpful in getting the breakage under control (I'm sure it will!!) I have never tried Organix Argan Oil but I heard that it is a good product.
> 
> In regard to the Roux Porosity Control/Corrector, the difference I noticed in my hair was that it would not break as easily/as much and my hair looked healthy (sheen/moisturized.) Prior to using the products I would apply my leave-in/seal my hair and the next day it would be super dry and breaking with the slightest touch. The product has sulfates but I have not experienced any negative consequences as of yet.
> 
> At this point, I use the shampoo and conditioner about once a month, which is helping big time with keeping my overly-porous hair in check. I would encourage you to find out if your hair is overly-porous, low porosity, or normal porosity prior to buying the stuff.
> 
> I have included a link from Curly Nikki that has a brief article about the product. Good luck and I hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.curlynikki.com/2012/01/does-roux-porosity-control-work.html



Thanks So much! I'm gonna do a porosity test o see if that's the issue. 


Thanks ladies for all the support. I would have cut it all of without your help !! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hi ladies!!! Time for a weekly "pop in" for me (LOL) I took my hair out for the first time in 2 weeks and it was MEH :/ I pulled it at various points and it is longer, it's just boring right now. So I will wear it out for a day or 2 and then wash, DC and re-plait and the wig goes back on. I have decided at my 2-year Nappiversary on September 11th, I will trim and *texlax* I have been going back and forth about this for over a year and I think it's right for me. I will be doing some research on what my new reggie should be like and if the texlax sucks, I'll grow it out and start over, it's just hair anyway :?

HHG


----------



## lamaria211

lovebug10 dont try and change everything at once you wont know whats working and whats not. I believe that healthy hair cones more from how you take care of it than what you put on it. Remember to always Keep It Simple. Hth


----------



## lovebug10

lamaria211 thanks for the tip! I decided to add a moisturizing DC since I realized that I haven't done that in a while! I'll take baby steps to ensure I'm not overloading my hair with too many new things at once


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ said:


> 2 more months til I can go back to New Orleans and visit everybody...and get my hair dyed!!!! I think I'm more excited about that than I am about seeing certain people. Is that bad??



 Nope.


----------



## lovebug10

I found the breakage culprit... I do think I need to up my moisturizing DC and make sure I moisturize & seal more often and wrap my hair in a silk or satin scarf. But today when I was washing my hair I noticed the hair at my crown was shorter than the rest. i forgot that when I trimmed around April/ May I had simply cut my hair to get rid of breakage and splits. Anywhere that had straw looking hair I just snipped away. luckily, the cut came out pretty even (I guess my damage was symmetrical) but I realized that these shorter pieces of crown hair is what gets tied up in my hair scrunchies. And when I bun my fragile ends get pinned up and over manipulated. I am deffinitely going to switch PS. I love that buns are an awesome go-to style. You can dress them up or wear them very casually. For now I will just take my hair and loosely clip up using one jaw clip and then I will bun for "nicer" events. 

Hopefully with the less manipulation and the increased moisture my hair will start to thrive!!


----------



## Meritamen

The desire to cut is back. This summer is killing me with all this hair on my head.


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy Friday ladies!!! 

Any hair plans this weekend??


----------



## afroette

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Happy Friday ladies!!!
> 
> Any hair plans this weekend??



Going out of town this weekend so this evening I'll wash with a moisture DC. Sunday is usually wash day for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

I just finished applying EVOCO and EVOCB to my hair n scalp a few hrs before bed ill add my predeepoo of Natures Gate Aloe Moisturizing Condish, Megatek, Honey and Vatika oil. Ill sleep in that then use Hair One to wash and DC using heat with QH Cholesterol


----------



## NikkiQ

Moisturized my Celies before leaving the house and boy did they feel good!

What is everyone's go to moisturizer?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## MeowMix

Hi,

I got the SM deep conditioner mask after seeing your snap.  It was on sale @ Target for $2 off.  So I did an overnight DC with it.  I plan on braiding this weekend.  Going to see if I can actually style it instead of just throwing quick braids in.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!!
> 
> Any hair plans this weekend??


 
I plan on really DC this weekend. I pre deep conditioning on Saturday, over-nite with crecepelo. Then on Sunday I am applying my DC for an hour. 

As far as style, I hope to do a wng, but I'm not too sure how my curls will look.


----------



## Mjon912

Happy Friday...so I cut my bangs...they were down to my chin and I just got tired of them, I personally like them where they are now the best, not to short or to long. And I think the help frame my face better then the long ones



This is where they stop now...I love it...but that means reaching APL on my bang def won't happen this year....

Also I'm giving up on straight bunning for a year...WL is still my goal length but I want to enjoy my hair I'm between. Also always bunning has made me lazy and I've been air drying which my hair doesn't like so I'm back to rollersetting every 7-10 days...I'll wear my hair down the first couple of days but then it'll be back up in a bun...best of both worlds....I just hope I still retain well


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ said:


> Moisturized my Celies before leaving the house and boy did they feel good!
> 
> What is everyone's go to moisturizer?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



S-curl. I also just started Hair repair anti breakage by ORS, and so far i like it. Not as much breakage when in between washes. I don't know how it will affect me in long run but i will let you all know.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

NikkiQ said:


> Moisturized my Celies before leaving the house and boy did they feel good!
> 
> What is everyone's go to moisturizer?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



For me it would definitely have to be Giovanni direct leave-in. For some reason no other moisturizer does it for me. I layer a cream or oils on top of that.

I have a few braids in now too. Is the SM Smoothie your only moisturizer, and how often do you take your braids down to moisturize them?


----------



## NikkiQ

simplyevanescent said:


> For me it would definitely have to be Giovanni direct leave-in. For some reason no other moisturizer does it for me. I layer a cream or oils on top of that.
> 
> I have a few braids in now too. Is the SM Smoothie your only moisturizer, and how often do you take your braids down to moisturize them?


 
I usually only use the SM products as a styler when I do braids or twists. I have the deep moisture masque in now. For a daily moisturizer, I usually like a spray of some sort when I'm in braids. Like African Royale BRX spray, Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier, or Soft n Free leave in. All those sprays are light enough to spray on my braids without my scalp getting too caked up with product.


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Moisturized my Celies before leaving the house and boy did they feel good!
> 
> What is everyone's go to moisturizer?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I like the darcy's daily leave in, but I am almost out. Going to use up some other stuff before o reorder


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'll be here for a while so I might as well make myself comfortable.  Today I did my weekly shampoo regimen:

- I pre-poo'd over night with my ceramide oil mix and coconut oil.

- shampoo and steam DC.

- Applied and rinsed roux porosity control conditioner and Paul Mitchell SS daily treatment.

- applied leave-in and serum to air dry.

- moisturized NG and hair with QB AOHC then protective styled. 

I'm in soft hair heaven!!  I won't have to moisturize for at least four days!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## menina

wooooooo i used peppermint oil for the first time today in my shampoo. my scalp feels so good!


----------



## Meritamen

My hair is not agreeing with me lately after using a regular shampoo last week. I hope it doesn't take too long to get back into order.


----------



## mami2010

I have been trying all kinds of protective styles this week to see which one I will stick with for awhile. This time I attempted a braid out... May wait on braid outs till I get more length. Braid outs shrinks up my hair a lot.   May stick with bunning and wigging. 

Pics of my attempted braidout


----------



## The Princess

So I cheated. I relaxed my edges. Im still doing a 6 month stretch.


----------



## MsSonya

mami2010 said:


> I have been trying all kinds of protective styles this week to see which one I will stick with for awhile. This time I attempted a braid out... May wait on braid outs till I get more length. Braid outs shrinks up my hair a lot. May stick with bunning and wigging.
> 
> Pics of my attempted braidout


 Your hair is very wavy and looks as though you have a lot of bounce. I would have sworn that you used curlformers or did a rollerset. Nice braidout.


----------



## The Princess

Mjon912 said:


> Happy Friday...so I cut my bangs...they were down to my chin and I just got tired of them, I personally like them where they are now the best, not to short or to long. And I think the help frame my face better then the long ones
> 
> View attachment 159675
> 
> This is where they stop now...I love it...but that means reaching APL on my bang def won't happen this year....
> 
> Also I'm giving up on straight bunning for a year...WL is still my goal length but I want to enjoy my hair I'm between. Also always bunning has made me lazy and I've been air drying which my hair doesn't like so I'm back to rollersetting every 7-10 days...I'll wear my hair down the first couple of days but then it'll be back up in a bun...best of both worlds....I just hope I still retain well


 

Your hair looks so soft and healthy.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

~Current hair length
slightly longer than shoulder length

~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
NATURAL BABY !!   my curls and big hair but also addicted to my flat iron 

~APL goal month
December -- being realistic, my hair has been stuck around shoulder length forever, which I think is almost the perfect length for my face etc so I've never minded and trim often. However, I'm curious to see what I'll look like with longer hair.
I have tons of layers and LOVE them, but my hair is longer in the back and shorter in the front which makes me want APL in the front which would probably equal BSL in the back  Lord help me 
ultimate goals  APL curly (right now my shrinkage is up to my ears) BSL straight

~Current Reggie and styling choices
wash weekly. shampoo with Shea Moisture shampoo, protein treatment (just purchased Nexxus emergencee and super excited), deep condition
curly style: condition w/ color protecting ocnditioner (currently using: Herbal Essences color me happy and Joico color endure) LEAVE ALL OF IT IN, seal with light layer of oil. ALWAYS start with a twist-out so my hair is fully detangled, moisturized and stretched. I think this will make a big difference with my length retention
straight: KCKT leave-in, grapeseed oil to seal and protect, mist of Nexxus heat protectant - blow dry; flat iron on 300 deg w FHI platform flat iron; EVCO to oil my scalp (also helps strengthen, smooth fly-aways, and makes my hair super shiny 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
consistently doing protein treatments and deep conditioning every week
trying to wear my hair up or in more

~Post a beginning picture
see attachments: 1st picture my 100% natural curls (hair after swiming/long day at the beach, I don't do wash-n-go's often)
2nd pic - straightened ! starting length, I believe I can make it a couple inches longer


----------



## lamaria211

LovelyBwonderful said:
			
		

> ~Current hair length
> slightly longer than shoulder length
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> NATURAL BABY !!   my curls and big hair but also addicted to my flat iron
> 
> ~APL goal month
> December -- being realistic, my hair has been stuck around shoulder length forever, which I think is almost the perfect length for my face etc so I've never minded and trim often. However, I'm curious to see what I'll look like with longer hair.
> I have tons of layers and LOVE them, but my hair is longer in the back and shorter in the front which makes me want APL in the front which would probably equal BSL in the back  Lord help me
> ultimate goals  APL curly (right now my shrinkage is up to my ears) BSL straight
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> wash weekly. shampoo with Shea Moisture shampoo, protein treatment (just purchased Nexxus emergencee and super excited), deep condition
> curly style: condition w/ color protecting ocnditioner (currently using: Herbal Essences color me happy and Joico color endure) LEAVE ALL OF IT IN, seal with light layer of oil. ALWAYS start with a twist-out so my hair is fully detangled, moisturized and stretched. I think this will make a big difference with my length retention
> straight: KCKT leave-in, grapeseed oil to seal and protect, mist of Nexxus heat protectant - blow dry; flat iron on 300 deg w FHI platform flat iron; EVCO to oil my scalp (also helps strengthen, smooth fly-aways, and makes my hair super shiny
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> consistently doing protein treatments and deep conditioning every week
> trying to wear my hair up or in more
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture
> see attachments: 1st picture my 100% natural curls (hair after swiming/long day at the beach, I don't do wash-n-go's often)
> 2nd pic - straightened ! starting length, I believe I can make it a couple inches longer



Welcome youll be apl before you know it


----------



## jprayze

[USER=346679]Mjon912[/USER] said:
			
		

> Happy Friday...so I cut my bangs...they were down to my chin and I just got tired of them, I personally like them where they are now the best, not to short or to long. And I think the help frame my face better then the long ones
> 
> This is where they stop now...I love it...but that means reaching APL on my bang def won't happen this year....
> 
> Also I'm giving up on straight bunning for a year...WL is still my goal length but I want to enjoy my hair I'm between. Also always bunning has made me lazy and I've been air drying which my hair doesn't like so I'm back to rollersetting every 7-10 days...I'll wear my hair down the first couple of days but then it'll be back up in a bun...best of both worlds....I just hope I still retain well



Loving the bangs! Mine are almost to my chin now and I don't want them any longer than that.


----------



## jprayze

Wore my Hair out tonight with a couple of clip on extensions on both sides. Plan to roller set hair this wknd.  Enjoy the wknd ladies!!!


----------



## lamaria211

Morning ladies  im pampering my minis today with a wash n DC


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I usually only use the SM products as a styler when I do braids or twists. I have the deep moisture masque in now. For a daily moisturizer, I usually like a spray of some sort when I'm in braids. Like African Royale BRX spray, Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier, or Soft n Free leave in. All those sprays are light enough to spray on my braids without my scalp getting too caked up with product.



I'm going to try one of these braid sprays since I'm braided up under my wig and can get to my hair! I've just been using oils and shea butter whip i made as a moisturizer my hair is really soft though


----------



## NikkiQ

LovelyBwonderful said:


> ~Current hair length
> slightly longer than shoulder length
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> NATURAL BABY !!  my curls and big hair but also addicted to my flat iron
> 
> ~APL goal month
> December -- being realistic, my hair has been stuck around shoulder length forever, which I think is almost the perfect length for my face etc so I've never minded and trim often. However, I'm curious to see what I'll look like with longer hair.
> I have tons of layers and LOVE them, but my hair is longer in the back and shorter in the front which makes me want APL in the front which would probably equal BSL in the back  Lord help me
> ultimate goals  APL curly (right now my shrinkage is up to my ears) BSL straight
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> wash weekly. shampoo with Shea Moisture shampoo, protein treatment (just purchased Nexxus emergencee and super excited), deep condition
> curly style: condition w/ color protecting ocnditioner (currently using: Herbal Essences color me happy and Joico color endure) LEAVE ALL OF IT IN, seal with light layer of oil. ALWAYS start with a twist-out so my hair is fully detangled, moisturized and stretched. I think this will make a big difference with my length retention
> straight: KCKT leave-in, grapeseed oil to seal and protect, mist of Nexxus heat protectant - blow dry; flat iron on 300 deg w FHI platform flat iron; EVCO to oil my scalp (also helps strengthen, smooth fly-aways, and makes my hair super shiny
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> consistently doing protein treatments and deep conditioning every week
> trying to wear my hair up or in more
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture
> see attachments: 1st picture my 100% natural curls (hair after swiming/long day at the beach, I don't do wash-n-go's often)
> 2nd pic - straightened ! starting length, I believe I can make it a couple inches longer


 
Welcome welcome welcome!!!!  Adding you to the list LovelyBwonderful. You're in for a treat being in this challenge. We're all a little crazy, but we mean well


----------



## lamaria211

Has anyone here tried both SM products and Nubian Heritage products???? If so which do you like best. Tia


----------



## The Princess

I wash last night with creamy aloe shampoo and DC with emergencia ( dominican product) with heat for 30 mins. Rinse then added nexxus humctress while I shower. 

I added my leave in Lacio Lacio and sealed with African best hair oil. 

My hair was very soft and new growth was silky. I decided I'm going to transitioned. My natural hair is not had bad as I thought. So my new journey begins.


Also my edges didn't get straight. Must be a sign for me to leave relaxers alone.


----------



## NikkiQ

Good luck on your journey The Princess!


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:


> Good luck on your journey @The Princess!


 

Thanks, Im going to need it!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^It won't be that bad. There's lots of support on this board and lots of naturals in here to help you out.


----------



## livinthevida

Good Morning Ladies! 
Wishing everyone a safe & fun weekend!!!!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!!
> 
> Any hair plans this weekend??


NikkiQ keeping with rollerset as I drive with wind in my hair! I've let my rollers at home and will do 2-strand twist tonight for a soft curl look tomorrow!


----------



## livinthevida

LovelyBwonderful said:


> ~Current hair length
> slightly longer than shoulder length
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> NATURAL BABY !!   my curls and big hair but also addicted to my flat iron
> 
> ~APL goal month
> December -- being realistic, my hair has been stuck around shoulder length forever, which I think is almost the perfect length for my face etc so I've never minded and trim often. However, I'm curious to see what I'll look like with longer hair.
> I have tons of layers and LOVE them, but my hair is longer in the back and shorter in the front which makes me want APL in the front which would probably equal BSL in the back  Lord help me
> ultimate goals  APL curly (right now my shrinkage is up to my ears) BSL straight
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> wash weekly. shampoo with Shea Moisture shampoo, protein treatment (just purchased Nexxus emergencee and super excited), deep condition
> curly style: condition w/ color protecting ocnditioner (currently using: Herbal Essences color me happy and Joico color endure) LEAVE ALL OF IT IN, seal with light layer of oil. ALWAYS start with a twist-out so my hair is fully detangled, moisturized and stretched. I think this will make a big difference with my length retention
> straight: KCKT leave-in, grapeseed oil to seal and protect, mist of Nexxus heat protectant - blow dry; flat iron on 300 deg w FHI platform flat iron; EVCO to oil my scalp (also helps strengthen, smooth fly-aways, and makes my hair super shiny
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> consistently doing protein treatments and deep conditioning every week
> trying to wear my hair up or in more
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture
> see attachments: 1st picture my 100% natural curls (hair after swiming/long day at the beach, I don't do wash-n-go's often)
> 2nd pic - straightened ! starting length, I believe I can make it a couple inches longer


Beautiful hair in natural & straight LovelyBwonderful! Welcome!


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

livinthevida said:


> Beautiful hair in natural & straight @LovelyBwonderful! Welcome!





lamaria211 said:


> Welcome youll be apl before you know it





NikkiQ said:


> Welcome welcome welcome!!!!  Adding you to the list @LovelyBwonderful. You're in for a treat being in this challenge. We're all a little crazy, but we mean well




thanks for all the love and warm welcome ladies !! I'm super excited and have high hopes for this challenge. will also be admiring all you beautiful ladies' hair as well!


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

lamaria211 said:


> Has anyone here tried both SM products and Nubian Heritage products???? If so which do you like best. Tia



I haven't tried much but here's what I have tried:

I tried the Shea Moisture shampoo - love it. it's my current shampoo. love that I feel like it really cleanses and lathers but isn't harsh and doesn't totally strip my hair (which is important since I recently colored). 

SM curl enhancing smoothie - hated it. it was just ... awful. I tried it as a leave in a deep treat a styler ... grawck! my hair did not respond well, it kinda just sat there. I ended up giving it away. 

nubian heritage haven't gotten a chance to try a lot since they're expensive and I'm not really in need of any new products (working desperately to slay my inner PJ - my college budget can't take it haha) but I do have and use their Honey & Black seed heat protect keratin leave-in conditioning cream [whew long name] from the ingredients I think it should offer some protection but I wouldn't trust it alone. although it is def creamy, it isn't super watery so as long as don't go overboard it doesn't revert my hair. I use it as the very last thing I put on my hair before flat ironing because I LOVE the way it smells and my hair stays smelling like it for days afterward, and what's a little more protection to a girl trying to perserve her curls?


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

LovelyBwonderful Welcome to the challenge, nice hair!

lamaria211

I have 

_SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie_ - I have this one now and I don't like it for my hair. The smell is too medicinal/strong for me and it doesn't really moisturize my hair as much as my other moisturizers do.

_SM Raw Shea Butter Reconstructive Elixir_ - This was good, but you can get the same results from any oil.

_SM Black Soap Purification Masque_ - I love this stuff. I've only used it once, but it cleans my hair and scalp thoroughly and also has detangling properties. I have no build up on my scalp after I use it and since I cowash frequently this has been a lifesaver. I leave it on for about an hour.

_SM Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner _- I used this a year and a half ago, and at the time I only used it as a leave-in. It would make my hair soft for a little while and then dry up on me. I don't know if I was using right since I was new to my hair journey and all. It may work better as a rinse-out.


----------



## claud-uk

KiWiStyle said:


> - I pre-poo'd over night with my ceramide oil mix and coconut oil.
> 
> - shampoo and steam DC.
> 
> - Applied and rinsed roux porosity control conditioner and Paul Mitchell SS daily treatment.
> 
> - applied leave-in and serum to air dry.
> 
> - moisturized NG and hair with QB AOHC









MsSonya said:


> Your hair is very wavy and looks as though you have a lot of bounce. I would have sworn that you used curlformers or did a rollerset. Nice braidout.



That's just what I was thinking, lol!



*LovelyBwonderful* - wow, your hair in your WNG is stunning!





The Princess said:


> I wash last night with *creamy aloe shampoo* and DC with emergencia ( dominican product) with heat for 30 mins. Rinse then added nexxus humctress while I shower.
> 
> 
> *Also my edges didn't get straight. Must be a sign for me to leave relaxers alone.*



What brand/make shampoo is that?  *Good on you for listening to your hair*, I hope you can hear it saying "thank you"!



I passed on my weekly Protein Tx last week and paid dearly for it... broken hairs all over the place, hundreds of them!     Did a PTx with Mirpur Organic Soy Cholesterol and lost just one hair after applying/rinsing/combing.  I've definitely learnt a lesson.    The cholesterol cost £1.69/$2.00 and left my hair feeling soft heavy and strong - it's now my staple weekly PTx, I love it!


----------



## NikkiQ

Almost back home from exploring another part of the island. I'm faced with a dilemma ladies and I need advice. We're going hiking and to a waterfall tomorrow with a few other people. Now I'm still in Celies and I am NOT trying to go there with a wig on. Any suggestions on what I can do with my hair that would be functional and cute?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## The Princess

claud-uk said:
			
		

> That's just what I was thinking, lol!
> 
> LovelyBwonderful - wow, your hair in your WNG is stunning!
> 
> What brand/make shampoo is that?  Good on you for listening to your hair, I hope you can hear it saying "thank you"!
> 
> I passed on my weekly Protein Tx last week and paid dearly for it... broken hairs all over the place, hundreds of them!     Did a PTx with Mirpur Organic Soy Cholesterol and lost just one hair after applying/rinsing/combing.  I've definitely learnt a lesson.    The cholesterol cost £1.69/$2.00 and left my hair feeling soft heavy and strong - it's now my staple weekly PTx, I love it!



claud-uk. I use the ORS Organic Root Stimulator Aloe Shampoo. I notice my relaxed hair liked it alot but not my new growth.  Which is starting to give input, since it's more than a 1 inch now.


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Almost back home from exploring another part of the island. I'm faced with a dilemma ladies and I need advice. We're going hiking and to a waterfall tomorrow with a few other people. Now I'm still in Celies and I am NOT trying to go there with a wig on. Any suggestions on what I can do with my hair that would be functional and cute?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



NikkiQ Whatever you decide make sure to wear a hairband to keep the hair off your face. The hair will have you sweating and hot when hiking.  

Can you do a high puff.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Stil in these braids like the trooper I am. I want to take them out so desperately though.


----------



## NikkiQ

The Princess said:


> @NikkiQ Whatever you decide make sure to wear a hairband to keep the hair off your face. The hair will have you sweating and hot when hiking.
> 
> Can you do a high puff.


 
I can, but I would have to take my Celies down.


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I can, but I would have to take my Celies down.



Will a headband look decent with your celies.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^IDK. These things are lookin horrid right now


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

^How about a cute little ponytail? Pull all of your braids back and use bobby pins to secure the loose ones. Then you can add a headband on top for more security. I think adding an accessory like or even a flower ponytail holder will make your hair look cute. I'm thinking about doing some simple box braids now.


----------



## afroette

NikkiQ, I remembered that we called Celie's dookie plaits when I was a kid. Ha!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MsSonya

LovelyBwonderful said:


> ~Current hair length
> slightly longer than shoulder length
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> NATURAL BABY !!  my curls and big hair but also addicted to my flat iron
> 
> ~APL goal month
> December -- being realistic, my hair has been stuck around shoulder length forever, which I think is almost the perfect length for my face etc so I've never minded and trim often. However, I'm curious to see what I'll look like with longer hair.
> I have tons of layers and LOVE them, but my hair is longer in the back and shorter in the front which makes me want APL in the front which would probably equal BSL in the back  Lord help me
> ultimate goals  APL curly (right now my shrinkage is up to my ears) BSL straight
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> wash weekly. shampoo with Shea Moisture shampoo, protein treatment (just purchased Nexxus emergencee and super excited), deep condition
> curly style: condition w/ color protecting ocnditioner (currently using: Herbal Essences color me happy and Joico color endure) LEAVE ALL OF IT IN, seal with light layer of oil. ALWAYS start with a twist-out so my hair is fully detangled, moisturized and stretched. I think this will make a big difference with my length retention
> straight: KCKT leave-in, grapeseed oil to seal and protect, mist of Nexxus heat protectant - blow dry; flat iron on 300 deg w FHI platform flat iron; EVCO to oil my scalp (also helps strengthen, smooth fly-aways, and makes my hair super shiny
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> consistently doing protein treatments and deep conditioning every week
> trying to wear my hair up or in more
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture
> see attachments: 1st picture my 100% natural curls (hair after swiming/long day at the beach, I don't do wash-n-go's often)
> 2nd pic - straightened ! starting length, I believe I can make it a couple inches longer


 
I agree your hair is beautiful natural and straight. Your flat iron technique is on point! How long does your hair stay straight after your flat iron?


----------



## blueberryd

Hi Ladies!  
Wellll here are my progress pics!  I believe I'm currently collarbone length. Reallly hoping to reach APL by Dec 31 ;-)
xoxo

Aug 2011 vs November 2011 vs July 2012







Aug 2011 vs July 2012


----------



## NikkiQ

simplyevanescent said:
			
		

> ^How about a cute little ponytail? Pull all of your braids back and use bobby pins to secure the loose ones. Then you can add a headband on top for more security. I think adding an accessory like or even a flower ponytail holder will make your hair look cute. I'm thinking about doing some simple box braids now.



Ponytails for me in braids are no bueno lol



View attachment 2012-07-12 08.53.39.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Ponytails for me in braids are no bueno lol
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



How about a bun with some accessories


----------



## tiffjust2002

Here is my check in photo, please excuse the blur my hand was shaky lol

This is my current pic



This is the last pic from May 2012


So am I APL yet? 

See through the blur


----------



## BlkOnyx488

NikkiQ said:


> Almost back home from exploring another part of the island. I'm faced with a dilemma ladies and I need advice. We're going hiking and to a waterfall tomorrow with a few other people. Now I'm still in Celies and I am NOT trying to go there with a wig on. Any suggestions on what I can do with my hair that would be functional and cute?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ 
pin it up and put a flower in it  use a wide headband to help hold it in place


----------



## jprayze

I had a good hair wknd!  Did a honey/avocado oil/apricot oil/WGHO prepoo for about 8 hrs.  Washed with CON shampoo...this is the professional formula for dry hair, but not giving me the same detangling effects as the original I loved before.  All CON is not created equal.  Anyway, I will finish this and try again as far as shampoos are concerned.  DC with the ORS Nourishing Pack.  My hair felt and smelt good.  I combed thru my hair before I rinsed it out, but it was still a bit hard to detangle.  Yes, I have tangling issues.  My sister is visiting me and decided to go my hair like old times, so I massaged some grapeseed oil on my scalp and got her to roller set it with my lottabody foam wrap.  I had to buy 2 packs of larger rollers since she rolled my hair 6 months ago...YAY! Been airdrying for about 6 hours now, still a bit damp.  May sit under the dryer for a few minutes in the morning.  I definitetly post pics of the finished result.  Hope you all are having a great wknd!


----------



## Carmelella

Found my new low manipulation style, bunning. I saw the high bun thread and thought I'd give it a try.  I did a HOT, shampooed and d/c'ed, blow dried my hair to 50% dry on medium using my leave in and moisturizer and did a high bun.  I added 1 short track of SSNR just for a little more volume, then tied it down.  Came out great.  I worked out yesterday with it in and was able to restyle it in less than 5 minutes and be ready for work.  Much easier than having to flat iron.  This will be my staple


----------



## claud-uk

The Princess said:


> I use the ORS Organic Root Stimulator Aloe Shampoo. *I notice my relaxed hair liked it alot but not my new growth.*



Thanks The Princess, I might have gone ahead and tried this so it's good to know beforehand that it's better for relaxed hair.





Carmelella said:


> Found my new low manipulation style, bunning. I saw the high bun thread and thought I'd give it a try.



*Lucky lucky you, your bun is gorgeous*   I was just looking on YT last night for high bun tutes, I realise they're not for everyone!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks for the suggestions ladies,but I can't do a ponytail or bun. I'll have to figure something out. We leave in a few hours

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions ladies,but I can't do a ponytail or bun. I'll have to figure something out. We leave in a few hours
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



NikkiQ, how about a halo? Like a small part and just braid or twist one side o your head and then the other until they meet in the back and just pin and secure. Something like these pics???.....


----------



## jprayze

Pics from my roller set. Styling courtesy of my sister, lightening courtesy of honey


----------



## NikkiQ

gvin89 said:


> @NikkiQ, how about a halo? Like a small part and just braid or twist one side o your head and then the other until they meet in the back and just pin and secure. Something like these pics???.....


 
That's very pretty! I might have to try that some other time when my hair is down.

I'm just gonna end up throwing a bandana on or something. These braids are too short to do anything cute with them. erplexed


----------



## lamaria211

tiffjust2002 said:
			
		

> Here is my check in photo, please excuse the blur my hand was shaky lol
> 
> This is my current pic
> 
> This is the last pic from May 2012
> 
> So am I APL yet?
> 
> See through the blur



You look like a ninja to me


----------



## lamaria211

Carmelella said:
			
		

> Found my new low manipulation style, bunning. I saw the high bun thread and thought I'd give it a try.  I did a HOT, shampooed and d/c'ed, blow dried my hair to 50% dry on medium using my leave in and moisturizer and did a high bun.  I added 1 short track of SSNR just for a little more volume, then tied it down.  Came out great.  I worked out yesterday with it in and was able to restyle it in less than 5 minutes and be ready for work.  Much easier than having to flat iron.  This will be my staple



Pretty bun how did you get your edges to lay down?


----------



## NikkiQ

blueberryd said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Wellll here are my progress pics! I believe I'm currently collarbone length. Reallly hoping to reach APL by Dec 31 ;-)
> xoxo
> 
> Aug 2011 vs November 2011 vs July 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aug 2011 vs July 2012


 
blueberryd wow!!! that is some great growth!!! You're gonna be checking out of this challenge soon with that kind of progress!




tiffjust2002 said:


> Here is my check in photo, please excuse the blur my hand was shaky lol
> 
> This is my current pic
> View attachment 159921
> 
> 
> This is the last pic from May 2012
> View attachment 159923
> 
> So am I APL yet?
> 
> See through the blur


 
Yup...you're APL. Ninja out!!!  JK. Congrats lady. Looking good tiffjust2002. Can't wait to see all the cute styles you come up with now with APL hair.


----------



## Khaiya

Hi ladies! I'm seeing some great pics in here, love it!! I'm doing ok, still kind of out of it and I couldn't seem to find my length check shirt, everytime I wanted to do a lemgth check for you ladies I couldn't. But I think I remember where it is now so I want to try and flat iron today so I can do a length check and a long overdue trim as well. I think I made my APL goal but I need the shirt to be sure, guess we'll see.


----------



## SimJam

find that darn shirt Khaiya

Im also loving that avatar hair look beautimous and thick. Have u fully transitioned now ?


----------



## Lurkee

blueberryd said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Wellll here are my progress pics!  I believe I'm currently collarbone length. Reallly hoping to reach APL by Dec 31 ;-)
> xoxo
> 
> Aug 2011 vs November 2011 vs July 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aug 2011 vs July 2012



 :notworthy That is amazing growth. I love your thickness too. Really nice hair.


----------



## Khaiya

SimJam I cut out all the relaxer about two years ago, must admit I've been SUPER lazy with my hair tho.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

MsSonya said:


> I agree your hair is beautiful natural and straight. Your flat iron technique is on point! How long does your hair stay straight after your flat iron?



it honestly stays straight until the next time I wash it. I tend to start getting little curly bumps at my roots around day 5 but nothing major that's a problem or that hinders the style. I *almost* always (read: nights spent w SO haha) prep it at night by either wrapping and tying down with a scarf or usually just throwing it in a high bun. the longest I've ever gone while wearing it straight is like 10 days - I wash my hair weekly. I am actually about to flat iron and curl it today (for my birthday on Tuesday!!) so I'll remember to take pics then I'm going to try to put the heat down for the rest of the summer to help encourage growth haha


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

Khaiya said:


> Hi ladies! I'm seeing some great pics in here, love it!! I'm doing ok, still kind of out of it and I couldn't seem to find my length check shirt, everytime I wanted to do a lemgth check for you ladies I couldn't. But I think I remember where it is now so I want to try and flat iron today so I can do a length check and a long overdue trim as well. I think I made my APL goal but I need the shirt to be sure, guess we'll see.



how did you achieve the look in your avi ?? do you have a tutorial or an explanation?


----------



## tiffjust2002

Yup...you're APL. Ninja out!!!  JK. Congrats lady. Looking good tiffjust2002. Can't wait to see all the cute styles you come up with now with APL hair.[/QUOTE]

woo-hoo I'm so excited, I am still staying in the group so I can see all you ladies progress and see all the end of the challenge pic share my mine too!


----------



## ronie

jprayze said:


> Pics from my roller set. Styling courtesy of my sister, lightening courtesy of honey
> 
> View attachment 159943
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159945
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159947
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159949



Love the curls. What size rollers did you use? Airdry vs hooded dryer? Also how often have you been using honey. I did for the first time mixed with oil this weekend as a prepoo and i loved it. But i don't want my hair getting lighter . I love the dark color of my hair, wish it could be darker.


----------



## claud-uk

DH is taking the kids away Mon/Tues so today (Sunday) I have my WGO+Sunflower Oil pre-poo in all day. Tomorrow when they leave I'm having a hair party!!!

Rinse oil
Mirpur Soy Cholesterol Protein Tx
Mirpur AV Cholesterol Moisturizing Tx
DC with Queen Helene Cholesterol + Castor Oil under my heat cap
Keracare Natural Textures Leave In, seal with Coconut Oil, braid into 4



***

jprayze - Please could you share your honey lightening technique? How long have you been doing this? Is your natural hair black or brown (1/1B/2 etc)? How often do you do it?  Thanks ever so much!

blueberryd - WOW!


----------



## jprayze

[USER=343869]ronie[/USER] said:
			
		

> Love the curls. What size rollers did you use? Airdry vs hooded dryer? Also how often have you been using honey. I did for the first time mixed with oil this weekend as a prepoo and i loved it. But i don't want my hair getting lighter . I love the dark color of my hair, wish it could be darker.



Thanks. I used large and extra large rollers, mostly x-large.  Air dry overnight.


----------



## jprayze

claud-uk said:
			
		

> DH is taking the kids away Mon/Tues so today (Sunday) I have my WGO+Sunflower Oil pre-poo in all day. Tomorrow when they leave I'm having a hair party!!!
> 
> Rinse oil
> Mirpur Soy Cholesterol Protein Tx
> Mirpur AV Cholesterol Moisturizing Tx
> DC with Queen Helene Cholesterol + Castor Oil under my heat cap
> Keracare Natural Textures Leave In, seal with Coconut Oil, braid into 4
> 
> ***
> 
> jprayze - Please could you share your honey lightening technique? How long have you been doing this? Is your natural hair black or brown (1/1B/2 etc)? How often do you do it?  Thanks ever so much!
> 
> blueberryd - WOW!



claud-uk and ronie I have used honey about 6 wks, about every 2 weeks as a prepoo.  I usually do overnight and keep it on about 8 hrs.  My natural hair is about a 2.  My hair was a bit light about a 4 before the honey use because I used sun-in. I'm so glad to have a natural replacement.


----------



## Khaiya

LovelyBwonderful said:


> how did you achieve the look in your avi ?? do you have a tutorial or an explanation?



There was a video i watched that gave me the idea (think it was posted in this thread) but i don't remember the name of the video or the channel . I just did a ponytail and then separated the ends into 4 sections (sometimes i do more sections) and do loose, puffy twists, i only really twists the ends, then i pin the twists where i think they'll look good. Hope that was clear enough? I'll see if i find the tutorial that i watched and post it for you.


----------



## Khaiya

this is not the video i saw but this one is similar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0bs7q_0MiI

but instead of pinning the sections inside the bun, i pin them on the outside so you cant see the ponytail holder anymore. hth.


----------



## MeowMix

afroette said:


> NikkiQ, I remembered that we called Celie's dookie plaits when I was a kid. Ha!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF




 I'm sorry that took me back to my 'bad ol days' of being a kid.  


NikkiQ said:


> Ponytails for me in braids are no bueno lol
> 
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Nikki no bueno?  I think its really cute.


----------



## NikkiQ

I ended up wearing a skull cap and a hat today while hiking. Good thing I wasn't trying too hard to be cute b/c I fell and bust my *** 3 times


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> I ended up wearing a skull cap and a hat today while hiking. Good thing I wasn't trying too hard to be cute b/c I fell and bust my *** 3 times


 
NikkiQ That was a good idea..your hair was protected and out of the way. Did you get hurt?


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> @NikkiQ That was a good idea..your hair was protected and out of the way. Did you get hurt?


 
Scraped and bruised knee. Scrap on the back of my thigh and on my other knee. Other than that, I'm okay.


----------



## Evolving78

ouch! NikkiQ glad you are ok!
congrats to the ladies that shared their progress!

i bought Hair One Argan Oil.  i am going to try it today or tomorrow.  my new growth is dry, so i am going to try cowashing, but with creamy cleansers. i don't know if i am going to stretch my relaxer til the end of August/Sept because my new growth is out of control and i am getting a tiny bit of breakage(more so, do to rough handling).


----------



## Mjon912

blueberryd your hair looks so nice...I'm jealous at the thickness! No homo, you have a very pretty face as well
gvin89 thanks for posting those halo pics, I know they weren't directed at me but I'm def going to try the last one

I got my hair trigger elixir....I'm using it with my mn mix, the feather weight in honey dew melon and vanillia pound cake smell wonderful...even if they don't make my hair grow super fast I think I've found 2more staple oils, they are so light and just smell sooo good!


----------



## NikkiQ

A little peek of what we did today


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> A little peek of what we did today



Awwwww it looks so beautiful there. You guys look very cute together


----------



## MsSonya

Awe, you look so happy. I'm sure nobody was paying too much attention to your hair in that swimsuit.   Your making me want to go off find me a guy and a good vacation spot.....


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

So I just finished doing my first rollerset.  If I told you all how long it took me....I just have too much hair to be doing itty bitty sections which is what I need to do to make them turn out perfect. I got so tired, I just starting doing bigger sections when I reached the front of my head. (I rolled starting from the back). IF it turns out well I'll post pics. Don't expect anything good.

NikkiQ Looks like you had a good time!


----------



## The Princess

I cowash tonight with one of my dominican conditioner; with cinnamon and rosemary. My hair feels so much better now. Im going to keep up with my dominican regimen. Especially with me transitioning.


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:


> A little peek of what we did today


 

OMGosh, im so jealous. That look so fun. I love the sun hat.


----------



## The Princess

jprayze said:


> Pics from my roller set. Styling courtesy of my sister, lightening courtesy of honey
> 
> View attachment 159943
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159945
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159947
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159949


 

I like your rollerset.


----------



## Khaiya

Ok, i didn't flat iron today, plan to do it tomorrow. After my wash and DC i just wound up doing too much stuff so the flat ironing got put off. Will definitely post pics after i do it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies! I had a great time,but I'm hurting today BIG TIME! Ugh. I did cowash my Celies last night after we got back home though. My arms are the only thing that don't hurt lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## claud-uk

jprayze said:


> claud-uk and ronie I have used honey about 6 wks, about every 2 weeks as a prepoo.  I usually do overnight and keep it on about 8 hrs.  My natural hair is about a 2.  My hair was a bit light about a 4 before the honey use because I used sun-in. I'm so glad to have a natural replacement.



jprayze - *thanks very much!* I'm a natural #2 too so I hope I can eventually start getting results like yours   11 weeks till next length check pic, should be plenty of time to see if it works, thanks again!


----------



## Evolving78

tried the Hair One Argan Oil this morning and i like it.  i will use it once a week and shampoo once a week until my touch up.


----------



## lamaria211

I woke up and cowashed this morning with HE LTR then used HE LTR leave in and now im in a bun until about an hr when I add some oil


----------



## Carmelella

Cowashed with suave humectant, Aussie 3 minute moisturizing conditioner and less than a dime size of Giovanni smooth as silk shampoo (does that still count as cowashing lol).  I worked out and sweat a lot so I was compelled to use at least a wee bit of sulfate free shampoo.

I blow dried to 50% dry, used wave nouveau leave in and isoplus plus?? Heat protectant/ polisher to seal.  Then I bunned and twisted the front.









I really should start using the minoxidil on my edges, but I'm so afraid of getting headaches.  Maybe I'll start in August.


----------



## lovebug10

I got a cut again... My ends were HORRIBLE! Hopefully this will curb the breakage. Its back at SL again *sigh*. You guys have no idea how many times I've "started over." However the stylist only took off .25 of an inch which I'm glad about. My hair feels so much better now. I've been M&S and wrapping every night. I noticed my left side is a little thinner and shorter. I'm not sure if its the direction I wrap or because I always part my hair the same way. I'm going to baby that side and wrap and part my hair in the opposit direction until it catches up to the right and then alternate from there.


----------



## lamaria211

I just realized that sulfate free poo makes my hair dry just like regular poo. It wasnt till I started using cleansing conditioners that I truely had moisturized hair that lasted. I used to think my DCs werent working cause they didnt make my hair supersoft but it was the poo making it to rough


----------



## jprayze

claud-uk said:


> @jprayze - *thanks very much!* I'm a natural #2 too so I hope I can eventually start getting results like yours  11 weeks till next length check pic, should be plenty of time to see if it works, thanks again!


 
You're welcome.  Also wanted to add I put the honey on with oils for the prepoo.  Saturday's mix was avocado oil, apricot oil, honey, and a few drops of WGHO.

I also saw this recipe on nappturality.com. but just the honey is working well for me. http://www.nappturality.com/index.p...al-hair-lightener&catid=34:careinfo&Itemid=30


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'll be taking out my braids end of this week. So I'll be interesting for a week then I'll put in crochet braids and be boring till September. Hey! I'm almost 22 weeks post! *Holsters imaginary guns*


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

Khaiya said:


> There was a video i watched that gave me the idea (think it was posted in this thread) but i don't remember the name of the video or the channel . I just did a ponytail and then separated the ends into 4 sections (sometimes i do more sections) and do loose, puffy twists, i only really twists the ends, then i pin the twists where i think they'll look good. Hope that was clear enough? I'll see if i find the tutorial that i watched and post it for you.
> 
> this is not the video i saw but this one is similar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0bs7q_0MiI
> 
> but instead of pinning the sections inside the bun, i pin them on the outside so you cant see the ponytail holder anymore. hth.



Thanks! I've been looking for more "in" styles I can wear on my natural styles. I'm like addicted to wearing my hair down and out  and most of the "in" protective styles on natural hair I tend to dislike. but I will definitely be giving your way a try. I love that it looks so full and thick while still showing length


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

So I took down my roller set, it's pretty much what I had expected. *womp womp* I know if I had rolled thinner sections I would have gotten much straighter results as I've done it when I first started practicing doing a few rollers. The results still had texture but it was very shiny, so I was pleased with that. Anyway I finally decided to do a proper length check since it was so stretched, though I rather wait till the end of July I think I've reached APL in the back with about 3 inches until BSL (just guesstimating). Mind you I couldn't stretch it much because of the curl from the rollers, but it still put me at APL, so I think I've made it with hair to spare.  I will still stick around, because I want full APL and this is the nicest challenge ever! I think by the time I make BSL, my other layers will be APL which is not bad for me.


----------



## bibs

Finally come to post my progress pics! I didn't end up straightening for the housewarming on Saturday. I got so far as blowing it out and ran out of time, so I wore a high bun and straightened today instead. I washed and DC'd last night then blowdried about 75% dry and put it in 6 braids to airdry overnight. I flat ironed on 350 and tried the comb chase method (until I got tired lol) and did the perimeter at 325 because it's heat sensitive. I didn't get that sleek swangy look, but its hot and humid here so I knew it wouldn't last any way. 


Blowdried a stretched





Flat ironed one section using the comb chase method


Finished product




Finished product from the back. I wish my hair didn't always come out so poofy! It is what it is I guess. I'll try again in September. I think I should be APP by then.


----------



## gvin89

Mjon912 said:


> @blueberryd your hair looks so nice...I'm jealous at the thickness! No homo, you have a very pretty face as well
> @gvin89 thanks for posting those halo pics, I know they weren't directed at me but I'm def going to try the last one
> 
> I got my hair trigger elixir....I'm using it with my mn mix, the feather weight in honey dew melon and vanillia pound cake smell wonderful...even if they don't make my hair grow super fast I think I've found 2more staple oils, they are so light and just smell sooo good!



Mjon912, glad to contribute...I'm going to try it too!!!  Please let me know how that hair trigger works, I've heard much about it on here.


----------



## NaturalfienD

NikkiQ said:


> A little peek of what we did today


 

Look at you NikkiQ rocking that bikini body all over P.R.  That place looks beautiful and it looks like you were having a great time.  {{In my Martin voice}} YOU GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## MeowMix

Carmelella said:


> Cowashed with suave humectant, Aussie 3 minute moisturizing conditioner and less than a dime size of Giovanni smooth as silk shampoo (does that still count as cowashing lol).  I worked out and sweat a lot so I was compelled to use at least a wee bit of sulfate free shampoo.
> 
> I blow dried to 50% dry, used wave nouveau leave in and isoplus plus?? Heat protectant/ polisher to seal.  Then I bunned and twisted the front.
> 
> 
> *I really should start using the minoxidil on my edges, but I'm so afraid of getting headaches.  Maybe I'll start in August*.



Carmelella Your edges look thick to me.  



bibs said:


> Finally come to post my progress pics! I didn't end up straightening for the housewarming on Saturday. I got so far as blowing it out and ran out of time, so I wore a high bun and straightened today instead. I washed and DC'd last night then blowdried about 75% dry and put it in 6 braids to airdry overnight. I flat ironed on 350 and tried the comb chase method (until I got tired lol) and did the perimeter at 325 because it's heat sensitive. I didn't get that sleek swangy look, but its hot and humid here so I knew it wouldn't last any way.
> 
> 
> Finished product from the back. I wish my hair didn't always come out so poofy! It is what it is I guess. I'll try again in September. I think I should be APP by then.


bibs  IMHO, you look APL.  You took your signature photo not too long ago right?  That's some progress.




NaturalfienD said:


> Look at you NikkiQ rocking that bikini body all over P.R.  That place looks beautiful and it looks like you were having a great time.  {{In my Martin voice}} YOU GO GIRL!!!!



LOL.  Martin.  I'm just really liking that hat


----------



## itsjusthair88

I posted this pic in that everyday hair thread...but I KNOW you ladies can share in my victory: *I CAN PUT MY TWISTS IN A TOPKNOT* *regains composure* I BC'd September 2010 and I have yet to be able to put my hair in a bun of any kind, and today i could...in twists, but you know, a victory is a victory:


----------



## Angela4769

mami2010 said:


> I have been trying all kinds of protective styles this week to see which one I will stick with for awhile. This time I attempted a braid out... May wait on braid outs till I get more length. Braid outs shrinks up my hair a lot. May stick with bunning and wigging.
> 
> Pics of my attempted braidout


 
I think your braidout is very pretty.


----------



## Carmelella

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I just realized that sulfate free poo makes my hair dry just like regular poo. It wasnt till I started using cleansing conditioners that I truely had moisturized hair that lasted. I used to think my DCs werent working cause they didnt make my hair supersoft but it was the poo making it to rough



What's a cleansing conditioner? What brands r good?


----------



## bibs

MeowMix said:
			
		

> bibs  IMHO, you look APL.  You took your signature photo not too long ago right?  That's some progress.



Thank you MeowMix! I think I'm really close but I'll wait a little longer to claim it. I think I have like 1/2 an inch to go. My siggy pic is from March so I'm proud of my progress


----------



## bibs

itsjusthair88 said:
			
		

> I posted this pic in that everyday hair thread...but I KNOW you ladies can share in my victory: I CAN PUT MY TWISTS IN A TOPKNOT *regains composure* I BC'd September 2010 and I have yet to be able to put my hair in a bun of any kind, and today i could...in twists, but you know, a victory is a victory:



I love your twists! How long did they take? We BC'd around the same time (September '10) and my twists do not have length like that. I can barely pull them into a ponytail holder


----------



## growbaby

Here's my first donut bun made with my homemade (sock) donut  .. It'll be a style for the rest of summer for sure.


----------



## lamaria211

Carmelella said:
			
		

> What's a cleansing conditioner? What brands r good?



Its like a regular DC that also cleans your hair like shampoo
Goods brands are
Wen (ofcourse)
Hair One
Curls Creamy Cleanser
There are many more but these are the ones I have

 What is it: A revolutionary step toward beautiful, healthy, shiny hair. WEN cleansing conditioner replaces shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, detangler, leave-in conditioner, and even shaving cream. Want healthy-looking hair? Just say Wen!

Who is it for: All hair types. And those who love the refreshing, summertime fragrances of mango and coconut.

Why is it different: WEN cleansing conditioner is detergent-free, yet gently cleansing and moisturizing.

How do I use it: Cleansing Conditioner should be applied in four sections: crown, nape, ends on the right, and ends on the left. For hair above your ears, use a minimum of 12 pumps (three pumps per section). For hair above your shoulders, use a minimum of 16 pumps (four pumps per section). For hair down to your shoulders, use a minimum of 24 pumps (six pumps per section). For hair past your shoulders, use a minimum of 32 pumps (eight pumps per section). For hair to your mid-back, use a minimum of 40 pumps (10 pumps per section). For thicker or coarser hair, increase the amount of pumps in order to thoroughly cleanse the scalp and hydrate the ends. Please see FAQ tab for more specific information


----------



## lamaria211

Just a pick of one of the ones I have


----------



## livinthevida

Congratulations to all the ladies (@bibs and anyone else I missed!!!) who made APL over this weekend!  

@NikkiQ it looks like we have a new recruitment of APL Ninjas  this July  You really look very happy in those pictures with cellies and all! Happy you had a good time too!

Plus there are very pretty pictures you ladies have posted of rollersetting (@jprayze nice set!) progress pics (@blueberryd you will make APL soon great progress!) and great protective styles that are fast and easy to do (@Carmelella, @itsjusthair88, @growbaby)!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I found it I found it without ordering from Amazon!!  Finally, finally got the CON Argan Oil Conditioner & Sulfate free poo!!!   Yeaaahhhh baby!! I can't wait to use them, I've heard nothing but good things about them.  Wish I wouldn't have pooed and conditioned on yesterday, but there's always Wednesday.


----------



## NikkiQ

bibs said:


> Thank you @MeowMix! I think I'm really close but I'll wait a little longer to claim it. I think I have like 1/2 an inch to go. My siggy pic is from March so I'm proud of my progress


 
bibs you better claim it by the time our next check in rolls around in September! Your hair looks great.


----------



## NikkiQ

While my hair is still in Celies, I'm gonna go ahead and trim a little off the ends. It's been a while since I had a trim and it's time for a little dusting.


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ said:


> A little peek of what we did today



With body like this you might as well be bald, cause noone will pay attention to your hair . This looked like so much fun; i am so jealous


----------



## hairqueen7

i love this thread im new to the site but ive been lurking all threads including this one for 5 plus months


----------



## itsjusthair88

bibs 



bibs said:


> I love your twists! How long did they take? We BC'd around the same time (September '10) and my twists do not have length like that. I can barely pull them into a ponytail holder



Thanks, IDK a few hours...? I started them Saturday night and I did like, 2 rows and then I took a nap, which turned into an 8-hour sleep and then I woke up and did a few more rows and then I ate and took another nap and then I got serious and finished...so almost 2 days, but in those 2 days, I spent about 5 or so hours _actually _twisting. It's funny you mentioned we BC'd around the same time, because you did mention you're only an inch or so away from APL and I am most definitely NOT an inch or so away from APL. Do you stretch your hair out before hand? My hair was stretched with 10 cellies before I twisted it.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Double Post...


----------



## bajandoc86

Trimmed tonight.....next trimming in ~8 weeks.


----------



## bibs

itsjusthair88 said:
			
		

> bibs
> 
> Thanks, IDK a few hours...? I started them Saturday night and I did like, 2 rows and then I took a nap, which turned into an 8-hour sleep and then I woke up and did a few more rows and then I ate and took another nap and then I got serious and finished...so almost 2 days, but in those 2 days, I spent about 5 or so hours actually twisting. It's funny you mentioned we BC'd around the same time, because you did mention you're only an inch or so away from APL and I am most definitely NOT an inch or so away from APL. Do you stretch your hair out before hand? My hair was stretched with 10 cellies before I twisted it.



Lol at all your breaks. Sounds like me, which is why I rarely do mini twists or anything like that. I usually start on washed hair but even when I do stretch they shrink up. Maybe next time I'll blow dry first.

You guys are reminding me that I need to trim like yesterday!


----------



## Lurkee

hairqueen7 said:


> i love this thread im new to the site but ive been lurking all threads including this one for 5 plus months



hairqueen7, Welcome to the board, you should feel free to post more.


----------



## -PYT

lamaria211 wow at all those pumps. how many pumps did you use per section? I'm just concerned about getting my scalp clean with no lather.


----------



## lamaria211

-PYT said:
			
		

> lamaria211 wow at all those pumps. how many pumps did you use per section? I'm just concerned about getting my scalp clean with no lather.



About 5 or 6 pumps


----------



## afroette

Waiting on my first Wen purchase. This better be good. I want hair like those ladies who rotate.


----------



## gforceroy

Checking in! I am still doing the same boring stuff, washing once a week then flat twisting and putting on a wig. I how this all this PSing will get me to APL soon....*hopeful*...


----------



## Evolving78

i didn't rinse the conditioner i had in from yesterday.  i guess i will cowash again.  i am so tired.  it is too early in the game to start falling off.  i really need to get it together.  i'll give myself a light protein treatment, cowash, and blow dry on cool.


----------



## NikkiQ

They're still in there and kinda holding up. Not sure how much longer I'll leave them in. We're going to the beach and/or hiking to a cave this weekend. Gonna have to hide the hair again lol



View attachment 2012-07-17 07.54.31.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## gvin89

Rocking my twists....they still look nice just shrunken. I plan to take them down Saturday or Sunday and rock my twist out. CG method is also helping with my moisture retention.  Went back to the QB line after trying some other products...nothing moisturizes my hair like QB. I must now figure out how to use up the other stuff. I'm still interested in trying Jane Carter...any users with reviews here? 

Hoping to teach myself how to rollerset and flat twist!


----------



## lovebug10

My Darcy's Botanical Transitioning Creme Shipped! Can't wait till it arrives


----------



## Mjon912

kupenda...I would of been mad, after everything was finished I would of gotten up, told her IN SPANISH what she said was rude and unprofessional and because she choose to clown and embarrass me I was choosing not to pay her and call it a day
NikkiQ how long have you had them in?... I'm kinda jealous, your living my vacation
growbaby is that you in the avi?... Your bun looks nice and neat


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^They'll be a week old tomorrow lol. Normally by now with cowashing and such, they usually look a HAM. I'm pretty surprised how they're holding up. May leave them in another week and just use my Hair One sample pack tomorrow to cleanse my scalp a bit.


----------



## AyannaDivine

Ladies I think I'm gonna call it quits. Im basically the same length now as I was in January, knots and tangling at the root have been a major set back. I decided to start heat training my hair, so I flat ironed it and now have a big poofy mess on top of my head. So not only its my hair raggedy and tangled, its also heat resistant. Wonderful . Wigs really help me to retain length but they rub against my edges and thin them out...I'm at a loss.


----------



## NikkiQ

AyannaDivine said:


> Ladies I think I'm gonna call it quits. Im basically the same length now as I was in January, knots and tangling at the root have been a major set back. I decided to start heat training my hair, so I flat ironed it and now have a big poofy mess on top of my head. So not only its my hair raggedy and tangled, its also heat resistant. Wonderful . Wigs really help me to retain length but they rub against my edges and thin them out...I'm at a loss.


 
Awwww AyannaDivine woo woo woo! Let's figure out the culprit behind the knots and tangles at the root. What is your reggie like? How often are you detangling? What  kind of wigs are you wearing that rub against your edges? Ever thought about doing half wigs to keep from messing with your edges?


----------



## livinthevida

hairqueen7 said:


> i love this thread im new to the site but ive been lurking all threads including this one for 5 plus months





Lurkee said:


> @hairqueen7, Welcome to the board, you should feel free to post more.


@hairqueen7 @Lurkee's right! Come on in and join us! What's your current hair length and your ultimate hair goal? 



AyannaDivine said:


> Ladies I think I'm gonna call it quits. Im basically the same length now as I was in January, knots and tangling at the root have been a major set back. I decided to start heat training my hair, so I flat ironed it and now have a big poofy mess on top of my head. So not only its my hair raggedy and tangled, its also heat resistant. Wonderful . Wigs really help me to retain length but they rub against my edges and thin them out...I'm at a loss.





NikkiQ said:


> Awwww @AyannaDivine woo woo woo! Let's figure out the culprit behind the knots and tangles at the root. What is your reggie like? How often are you detangling? What  kind of wigs are you wearing that rub against your edges? Ever thought about doing half wigs to keep from messing with your edges?


@AyannaDivine I second @NikkiQ we can figure this out! Wonderful group of ladies here with amazing and useful advice!


----------



## AyannaDivine

NikkiQ said:


> Awwww AyannaDivine woo woo woo! Let's figure out the culprit behind the knots and tangles at the root. What is your reggie like? How often are you detangling? What  kind of wigs are you wearing that rub against your edges? Ever thought about doing half wigs to keep from messing with your edges?



I believe the knots and tangles are from my lack of detangling regularly. Aint nobody got time for that  I pretty much have my regi down pat as far as products are concerned. My hair is well moisturized but I think that the constant wearing of twists is causing shed hairs to wrap around the other strands and create knots. 
My wigs are either homemade or purchased from the BSS. Im scared of half wigs because my leave-out won't match the texture of the wig.


----------



## livinthevida

AyannaDivine said:


> I believe the knots and tangles are from my lack of detangling regularly. Aint nobody got time for that  I pretty much have my regi down pat as far as products are concerned. My hair is well moisturized but I think that the constant wearing of twists is causing shed hairs to wrap around the other strands and create knots.
> My wigs are either homemade or purchased from the BSS. Im scared of half wigs because my leave-out won't match the texture of the wig.


AyannaDivine what type of twists do you set? how long do you wear them?


----------



## growbaby

AyannaDivine said:
			
		

> I believe the knots and tangles are from my lack of detangling regularly. Aint nobody got time for that  I pretty much have my regi down pat as far as products are concerned. My hair is well moisturized but I think that the constant wearing of twists is causing shed hairs to wrap around the other strands and create knots.
> My wigs are either homemade or purchased from the BSS. Im scared of half wigs because my leave-out won't match the texture of the wig.



Nooo you cant quit!!! With my half wigs I never had to worry about my leave out cuz I would either wear headbands or braid it. Would u ever try that?


----------



## growbaby

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> growbaby is that you in the avi?... Your bun looks nice and neat



Thanx! Yes that's me in my avi, my nephew took the pic last week


----------



## AyannaDivine

livinthevida I do small two strand twists and they stay in for 1 to 2 weeks. The frustrating part is that I've been doing TST for years without any problems. For some reason my hair just decided to start acting a fool on me.


----------



## AyannaDivine

growbaby said:


> Nooo you cant quit!!! With my half wigs I never had to worry about my leave out cuz I would either wear headbands or braid it. Would u ever try that?
> 
> View attachment 160207



Wow I never thought about that!!! The headband would actually help he hide my busted edges, great idea!

Your hair is gorgeous in that pic! 


I can't thank you all enough for the help and support!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

growbaby said:
			
		

> Thanx! Yes that's me in my avi, my nephew took the pic last week



He did a great job!! Perfect timing on the shot!!


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^They'll be a week old tomorrow lol. Normally by now with cowashing and such, they usually look a HAM. I'm pretty surprised how they're holding up. May leave them in another week and just use my Hair One sample pack tomorrow to cleanse my scalp a bit.



I really like Hair One I have the one for dry hair im trying to use it up before opening my Wen, since trying it ill never go back to poo. I hope you like it


----------



## NikkiQ

AyannaDivine said:
			
		

> Wow I never thought about that!!! The headband would actually help he hide my busted edges, great idea!
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous in that pic!
> 
> I can't thank you all enough for the help and support!



Good! Glad the ladies were able to help. Maybe stay away from twists for a while. Maybe cornrows or Celies under half wigs with the front out for blending. Take them down once a week or 2 weeks, shampoo,DC,detangle and put braids back in. Castor oil on those ends to help bring em back to life.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## bibs

AyannaDivine said:
			
		

> livinthevida I do small two strand twists and they stay in for 1 to 2 weeks. The frustrating part is that I've been doing TST for years without any problems. For some reason my hair just decided to start acting a fool on me.



growbaby if I could hook a 1/2 wig up like that I'd wear them all the time. Your hair looks great!

AyannaDivine do you think maybe you're leaving your twists in too long and that's causing the tangling? Are they mini twists or bigger? I know after a week in large twists my roots would be all undone and that's where tangling might occur. I agree with nikkiq, maybe try cornrows...


----------



## Blairx0

I rock mine the same way!


----------



## NikkiQ

Such a cute style growbaby and Blairx0!!! I may have to give that a try myself with one of my curly half wigs!!


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm 18 today! Well for Americans maybe in 6 more hours... And how is my hair you ask? In my old ****ty braids.


----------



## Carmelella

AyannaDivine said:
			
		

> Ladies I think I'm gonna call it quits. Im basically the same length now as I was in January, knots and tangling at the root have been a major set back. I decided to start heat training my hair, so I flat ironed it and now have a big poofy mess on top of my head. So not only its my hair raggedy and tangled, its also heat resistant. Wonderful . Wigs really help me to retain length but they rub against my edges and thin them out...I'm at a loss.



Ignore... I'm late, lol


----------



## NikkiQ

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> I'm 18 today! Well for Americans maybe in 6 more hours... And how is my hair you ask? In my old ****ty braids.



Happy 18th Birthday to you and your old ****ty braids 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## hairqueen7

livinthevida said:
			
		

> @hairqueen7 @Lurkee's right! Come on in and join us! What's your current hair length and your ultimate hair goal?
> 
> @AyannaDivine I second @NikkiQ we can figure this out! Wonderful group of ladies here with amazing and useful advice!


Lurkee. Ur right I absolutely adore u ladies.well I might not hit apl until Feb2013,and full apl April2013,but I will still post. I'm currently 3 inches away from apl in the back which apl for me measures 10" and full apl is 12"..Most of my hair measurements is 7.5"-8.5"


----------



## lamaria211

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> I'm 18 today! Well for Americans maybe in 6 more hours... And how is my hair you ask? In my old ****ty braids.



Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## TheNDofUO

lamaria211 and NikkiQ thank you! I'm slightly tipsy so I didn't even realise I had swore until I saw the stars LOL


----------



## ronie

Blairx0 and growbaby that style is absolutely gorgeous. I will def try it and post pictures. I have been trying for weeks to figure out a way to wear my wig without it rubbing on my edges ( i wear the full wig so i can braid my whole head.). I love you ladies. Questions: What do you do with the ends of the braids in the front? Do you still wear a wig cap in the back? I usually wear a shower cap then my wig cap in fear of the wig cap sucking moisture out of my hair. TIA. Again beautiful and creative style ladies.


----------



## Blairx0

ronie said:
			
		

> Blairx0 and growbaby that style is absolutely gorgeous. I will def try it and post pictures. I have been trying for weeks to figure out a way to wear my wig without it rubbing on my edges ( i wear the full wig so i can braid my whole head.). I love you ladies. Questions: What do you do with the ends of the braids in the front? Do you still wear a wig cap in the back? I usually wear a shower cap then my wig cap in fear of the wig cap sucking moisture out of my hair. TIA. Again beautiful and creative style ladies.



Hi.

I wear a wig cap in the back which has some oil on it to prevent dryness. When I braid it in the front I use a little bit of the wig's hair for blend. I then tuck the end of the braid underneath the headband behind my ear for a more seamless appearance. Hope that helps! When it comes to blending headbands are you friend!


----------



## AyannaDivine

bibs said:


> AyannaDivine do you think maybe you're leaving your twists in too long and that's causing the tangling? Are they mini twists or bigger? I know after a week in large twists my roots would be all undone and that's where tangling might occur. I agree with nikkiq, maybe try cornrows...



medium to small twists, yep my roots come undone and there are definitely tangles. I loathe the idea of cornrowing my hair, my fingers end up all carpal tunnel looking  But if thats what I must endure for APL hair then so be it!


----------



## growbaby

ronie said:
			
		

> Blairx0 and growbaby that style is absolutely gorgeous. I will def try it and post pictures. I have been trying for weeks to figure out a way to wear my wig without it rubbing on my edges ( i wear the full wig so i can braid my whole head.). I love you ladies. Questions: What do you do with the ends of the braids in the front? Do you still wear a wig cap in the back? I usually wear a shower cap then my wig cap in fear of the wig cap sucking moisture out of my hair. TIA. Again beautiful and creative style ladies.



I usually pin them back. I wear my hair in that style (sides pinned back) 99% of the time when I wear my hair down and my clip-ins, and that 1/2 wig. (I'll put a pic in the end). I do wear a wig cap under my wig n on my overly moisturized hair. I've worn a shower cap as well but I find that I'm much too self conscious of the noise it makes lol. 

Here's a pic of my clip-in extensions that I made. This is how my braids are pinned when I wear my 1/2 wig as well.


----------



## Lurkee

hairqueen7 said:


> Lurkee. Ur right I absolutely adore u ladies.well I might not hit apl until Feb2013,and full apl April2013,but I will still post. I'm currently 3 inches away from apl in the back which apl for me measures 10" and full apl is 12"..Most of my hair measurements is 7.5"-8.5"



hairqueen7 APL had come faster than expected for some ladies so you might be there before you know it . This thread is for us to enjoy the journey and celebrate each progress. I hope you find it as positive as I have found it. Good luck and Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## Lurkee

TheNDofUO said:


> I'm 18 today! Well for Americans maybe in 6 more hours... And how is my hair you ask? In my old ****ty braids.



TheNDofUO, Happy Birthday. I wish you long life, good health and happiness.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm very bored woman lol. Putting Celies in pigtails has even my dogs worried about me.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## claud-uk

Did a MTx / PTx / DC Monday and yesterday.  Today I M&S'd using Keracare NT LI + glycerine + AVG, sealed with castor oil + shea butter mixed.  Hair feels great after using castor oil in my DC, soft and heavy but not at all oily.

I've been trimming... it's unavoidable really at this time in my HHJ.  Hopefully my new M&S regi together with using Keracare NT Overnight Moisturizing Treatment will keep my ends in shape so I can cut this regular trimming down to just 1x per month.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TheNDofUO*


----------



## lamaria211

I was supposed to CW today but last night I couldnt sleep so I did an overnight DC on dry hair with QH Cholesterol, honey and JBCO I just rinsed and my hurrr is butta I used my	Wen 613 mist and SE Megasilk leave now back in a bun til tomorrow


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 when you use the cleansing condish, do you always DC before or do you DC afterwards too?


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> lamaria211 when you use the cleansing condish, do you always DC before or do you DC afterwards too?



I predeep first but I started using that method when I was using poo now that I dont use poo anymore that step is really no longer needed so I just dampen my hair add the cleaning condish scalp to ends and sit with it for like 2-3 hrs then I DC with heat


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll figure out what to do today with my hair. I think I may wash with the cleansing condish and then sit with the DC on until this evening. If my hair feels great afterwards, I may have to buy a bottle of the Hair One condish next time I pass by a Sally's around here.


----------



## Mjon912

growbaby that's an awesome picture...you need to hire him!!!!?..I've never been into wigs or weaves but I think you braid idea is nice


----------



## Angela4769

Page 2???


----------



## TheNDofUO

Lurkee Thank you so much. I'm really enjoying my day.


----------



## NikkiQ

Week old Celies. Keep them or take em down and put in a fresh set? Ladies what do you think? I have so many products that I wanna use. That's the only reason why I'm entertaining the idea of taking them down 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## growbaby

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> growbaby that's an awesome picture...you need to hire him!!!!?..I've never been into wigs or weaves but I think you braid idea is nice



LOL believe me I will be hiring him when 2013 starts. I say this b/c he's only 14 and an aspiring photographer. The fam is gonna put our $$ together this Christmas n buy him one of the expensive cameras he wants. Once he gets that I'll get all the free pics I want haha. Thanx for the compliment I love that braided/pinned back look.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Week old Celies. Keep them or take em down and put in a fresh set? Ladies what do you think? I have so many products that I wanna use. That's the only reason why I'm entertaining the idea of taking them down
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



What kinds of new stuff you got over der????


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> What kinds of new stuff you got over der????



Lol all the stuff on my stash list in the use your stash challenge. I have some KBB I wanna try.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

TheNDofUO said:


> I'm 18 today! Well for Americans maybe in 6 more hours... And how is my hair you ask? In my old ****ty braids.


A Very Belated HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TheNDofUO!


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair has been cleansed and is currently drying with a wee bit of leave in. Can't say that I'm all too impressed, but I don't think I can get the full affect with Celies in. Will have to try again in the future when my hair is young, wild and free


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Week old Celies. Keep them or take em down and put in a fresh set? Ladies what do you think? I have so many products that I wanna use. That's the only reason why I'm entertaining the idea of taking them down
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ I vote to take the cellies down and take a quick sneak peek at your length!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^You just want pics don't you livinthevida?


----------



## TheNDofUO

LOL livinthevida its not belated yet. I still have 26mins of birthday


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ said:


> Week old Celies. Keep them or take em down and put in a fresh set? Ladies what do you think? I have so many products that I wanna use. That's the only reason why I'm entertaining the idea of taking them down
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
They still look fresh to me...even in your cute pigtails


----------



## Angela4769

Warm oil prepoo on a weekday!! Castor oil on my edges, jojoba/tea tree oil on my scalp, and coconut oil on my length/ends.


----------



## NikkiQ

That thread about everyone's goals for the end of the year has me wondering...


where do you ladies see yourselves at the end of the year? APL? Full APL? BSL with the Ninjas that left us a LONG time ago??


----------



## polished07

I'm hoping to be at least grazing APL that's a big leap of faith though knowing thats only 5.5 months away and I'm SL I think I'm tempted to straightened on my 18 months/6 months post bc next month but idk I kinda want to be surprised come jan  what about you


----------



## polished07

Still loving my short cut wig I'm going to cowash/dc this weekend and braid my hair back up to slap her back on think I'll rock her till vacay I have to make a new upart out of my new batch of v braz gonna go from a cropped shorty do to waistlength wavy in a matter of days lol! I'm really excited about my new closure though the one from oNYC that I have sucked !


----------



## lamaria211

I really hope to be at least grazing bsl


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ said:


> That thread about everyone's goals for the end of the year has me wondering...
> 
> 
> where do you ladies see yourselves at the end of the year? APL? Full APL? BSL with the Ninjas that left us a LONG time ago??


 
I'm shooting for full APL.


----------



## bibs

I'm hoping to be full APL/ close to BSL by then. I'll have to resist the urge to cut, color and relax until then lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm hoping to be full APL by then. I know it may be a hoop dream for me,but I gotta aim high lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> That thread about everyone's goals for the end of the year has me wondering...
> 
> 
> where do you ladies see yourselves at the end of the year? APL? Full APL? BSL with the Ninjas that left us a LONG time ago??


I hope to be comfortably at APL. I am _sooo_ super close right now but need a trim. erplexed Will probably make it by the very last minute of 2012 as long as not too much is trimmed off.


----------



## MsSonya

TheNDofdU- Happy Birthday!

^^ I hope I am SL unstretched. and APL stretched.


----------



## kristaa.10

hoping for at least grazing APL so this year wont be a waste growth-wise.


----------



## Seamonster

Nape full APL
Crown SL
Sides BSL

Really, I am just going to keep visualizing this extra thick, dense, strong, fairy tail length natural hair, and quoting my hair growth scriptures, hoping for all kinds of miracles.


----------



## The Princess

Hope to still be transitioning and not give in and relax. Now worry about length right now.


----------



## NikkiQ

Good goals ladies!!! Very obtainable. I have all the faith in the world that you all will meet your goals. And then you guys will have to come out here to PR to visit me for a APL graduate hair swangin party


----------



## gforceroy

I hope to be at least an inch past the APL line on my shirt by december! That would be awesome!


----------



## Evolving78

i hope to be BSB by Dec.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^You'll be BSB and BSL by the end of the year shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^You'll be BSB and BSL by the end of the year shortdub78



really?   i was really just hoping!  you made my day!  i wanna give you a hug and go deep condition or something!


----------



## Blairx0

I see myself as full apl by December with healthy ends. I want BSl by April. I plan on hiding my hair fall through spring so when I unveil in spring I will have reached my goal


----------



## hairqueen7

I hope to be grazing apl that will be the day my whole entire family on both sides can SHUT UP :/


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> really?  i was really just hoping! you made my day! i wanna give you a hug and go deep condition or something!


 
 oh hush woman. Look at your siggy pic. You're closer to BSB than you think.


----------



## NikkiQ

hairqueen7 said:


> I hope to be grazing apl that will be the day my whole entire family on both sides can SHUT UP :/


 

Uh oh...family not supportive?? That's when you get your hair flat ironed and/or roller set and swang til you get a crick in your neck!!!


----------



## Evolving78

hairqueen7 said:


> I hope to be grazing apl that will be the day my whole entire family on both sides can SHUT UP :/



i can't wait until the holidays!  there are going to be so many stories from us showing our hair off and family/friends going gaga or hating over it!    i hope you reach your goal too and come back and tell us your family's reaction!


----------



## NikkiQ

Celies are moisturized and back in pigtails again. I guess this is my go to style around the house lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Lurkee

I am hoping for full APL in December with some brave strands grazing BSB when pulled.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ this is off topic but did u learn Spanish prior to moving to pr & if so how did u learn it. 

I know sum but want to learn more


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:
			
		

> NikkiQ this is off topic but did u learn Spanish prior to moving to pr & if so how did u learn it.
> 
> I know sum but want to learn more



I haven't studied Spanish in YEARS so I'm incredibly rusty lol. I can pronounce words properly when I see them and I pick up on things people say,but I'm nowhere near as fluent as i'd like to be.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## EasypeaZee

Ooooook. So sorry I've been away so long ladies.  I've literally been all over the place studying for the MCAT and working. I miss you guys so much! My hair is progressing pretty well. I'm about an inch or two from APL so hopefully by December I'll be a couple of inches past and get a trim and still retain APL. I'm still planning on making it to MBL by the end of 2013 so I need to keep myself in check. Any ladies have suggestions for moisturizers and low manipulation and protective styles other than buns that have worked for them growth-wise. As soon as I straighten again (or take these rollers) I'll take a picture 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Carmelella

Impromptu length check last night.  This is my hair 50% blow dried then air dried then stretched in a bun.

I think I'm getting there. In pics I can see that I'm close but in the mirror I still feel like my hair is just touching the bottom of my neck because although i'm relaxed I feel like my hair just gets fluffed up to there.

I put suave humectress conditioner on my ends and edges last night. Slept with a plastic cap. Today I'll wash , blow dry just 25% and then do a twist out.  Can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## lamaria211

I dam near wet my hair with AR Braid spray this morning. I let it sit for a few minutes then I followed up with SM Curl Enhancing smoothie(i love that stuff) back in a bun til tomorrow


----------



## NikkiQ

EasypeaZee said:
			
		

> Ooooook. So sorry I've been away so long ladies.  I've literally been all over the place studying for the MCAT and working. I miss you guys so much! My hair is progressing pretty well. I'm about an inch or two from APL so hopefully by December I'll be a couple of inches past and get a trim and still retain APL. I'm still planning on making it to MBL by the end of 2013 so I need to keep myself in check. Any ladies have suggestions for moisturizers and low manipulation and protective styles other than buns that have worked for them growth-wise. As soon as I straighten again (or take these rollers) I'll take a picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What moisturizers are you currently using EasypeaZee?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Carmelella said:
			
		

> Impromptu length check last night.  This is my hair 50% blow dried then air dried then stretched in a bun.
> 
> I think I'm getting there. In pics I can see that I'm close but in the mirror I still feel like my hair is just touching the bottom of my neck because although i'm relaxed I feel like my hair just gets fluffed up to there.
> 
> I put suave humectress conditioner on my ends and edges last night. Slept with a plastic cap. Today I'll wash , blow dry just 25% and then do a twist out.  Can't wait to see the results!!



You are definitely getting there!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## longfroinghair

Some Update pics I took yesterday that I was supposed to post a few weeks ago.  Only about 2 inches since January.  I'm sucha slow grower


----------



## NikkiQ

longfroinghair you look SOOOOOooooooo close!!! Are you sure you aren't APL already??


----------



## Your Cheeziness

longfroinghair - Nice! Girl, you are >>thisclose<< to APL. Keep growing!


----------



## longfroinghair

Lmao Nikki not there yet but you and Your Cheeziness made me feel better I was actually kinda disappointed


----------



## NikkiQ

longfroinghair said:
			
		

> Lmao Nikki not there yet but you and Your Cheeziness made me feel better I was actually kinda disappointed



Girl if you SNEEZE you'll be APL! Lol. You better claim it at the next check in.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Lurkee

longfroinghair said:


> Some Update pics I took yesterday that I was supposed to post a few weeks ago.  Only about 2 inches since January.  I'm sucha slow grower



You look APL to me.


----------



## hairqueen7

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> longfroinghair you look SOOOOOooooooo close!!! Are you sure you aren't APL already??



That's what I'm saying


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^You just want pics don't you livinthevida?


I do I do I do NikkiQ!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> That thread about everyone's goals for the end of the year has me wondering...
> 
> 
> where do you ladies see yourselves at the end of the year? APL? Full APL? BSL with the Ninjas that left us a LONG time ago??


NikkiQ I'm aiming for full APL by December 31, 2012! that's when my rollerset hair will fall naturally at APL


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Good goals ladies!!! Very obtainable. I have all the faith in the world that you all will meet your goals. And then you guys will have to come out here to PR to visit me for a APL graduate hair swangin party


 NikkiQ! I'll have to send you a virtual video with my swagging hair!  



shortdub78 said:


> really?   i was really just hoping!  you made my day! * i wanna give you a hug and go deep condition or something! *


TOO FUNNYYYY shortdub78! 



Carmelella said:


> Impromptu length check last night.  This is my hair 50% blow dried then air dried then stretched in a bun.
> 
> I think I'm getting there. In pics I can see that I'm close but in the mirror I still feel like my hair is just touching the bottom of my neck because although i'm relaxed I feel like my hair just gets fluffed up to there.
> 
> I put suave humectress conditioner on my ends and edges last night. Slept with a plastic cap. Today I'll wash , blow dry just 25% and then do a twist out.  Can't wait to see the results!!


Carmelella you are very very close to APL here! 



longfroinghair said:


> Some Update pics I took yesterday that I was supposed to post a few weeks ago.  Only about 2 inches since January.  I'm sucha slow grower


longfroinghair I agree with the ladies you are APL! You have very thick and healthy hair in these pictures! Slow growth yet you are APL Congratulations!


----------



## NikkiQ

Bonfire tonight ladies. Whippin out the hat again!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Bonfire tonight ladies. Whippin out the hat again!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Gosh ur life is so exciting lol


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Bonfire tonight ladies. Whippin out the hat again!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



you are having a lot of outdoor fun this summer!


----------



## NikkiQ

Out here in PR there's always something going on outdoors lol. Just gotta get the right group together and do it. Going explore some caves this weekend. My week days are boring as HELL though!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## longfroinghair

lol livinthevida I haven't claimed it because it is about 2 inches from full APL, which i'm shooting for.  But yeah I'm soo close and it definitely has thickened .  Thanks for the encouragement all on this challenge


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

NikkiQ said:


> That thread about everyone's goals for the end of the year has me wondering...
> 
> 
> where do you ladies see yourselves at the end of the year? APL? Full APL? BSL with the Ninjas that left us a LONG time ago??



Definitely full APL!!  I told Her if she don't act right and give me those last 2-3 inches, I'll use the Denman on her...:sandm:


----------



## polished07

Wash day! Finally shampooed my hair using KBB juicy bar and dc with beautiful textures DC with oils now got my 2 caps on so I guess I'm doing a GHE type of thang! My hair is really 2 different ppl in the front and the back my curls are a lot looser and hanging in the back where my crown and middle is fluffed and a lot tighter idk thought I'd take a pic for my IG my curls are growing


----------



## MrsMelodyV

My goal is to be grazing APL. Here's to wishful thinking! I'm in desperate need of a trim though. Iggy if my journey is gonna be during off these ends. They are a ham.

There's so much support from you ladies. I'm having a blast lurking around.

& Nikki, you better watch yourself before I show up at your front door in pr. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

just took out my weave, washed and condish and oh boy did i lose some hair


----------



## NikkiQ

MrsMelodyV said:


> My goal is to be grazing APL. Here's to wishful thinking! I'm in desperate need of a trim though. Iggy if my journey is gonna be during off these ends. They are a ham.
> 
> There's so much support from you ladies. I'm having a blast lurking around.
> 
> & Nikki, you better watch yourself before I show up at your front door in pr. Lol.


 
MrsMelodyV come on now!!!!  always an open door in PR


----------



## EasypeaZee

Since my hair is texlaxed it's not as fussy over the products I put in. But recently I've been using organic root stimulator carrot oil and NTM. I don't really feel any difference though... Like sometime with the carrot oil I can tell my hair is moisturized but not all the time.... Idk what to doooo!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Bonfire tonight ladies. Whippin out the hat again!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom




You living it up. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Seamonster

PR sounds like the place to be. I just did a protein treatment with a mixture of SSI fortifying/MD wheat berry. Now I am going to follow up with SD vanilla with chocolate.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm so tempted to take these Celies out today,but idk if I want to go to the beach with loose hair. Eh I'll figure it out. 

Happy Friday ladies!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

sitting here with dc'ing with my bonnet dryer.  need to figure out what am i going to do with my hair today.  i may just roller set it on medium size roller and were it up and curly.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^what you DCing with over there???


----------



## lamaria211

I got these miss jessie samples over here just staring at me


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I got these miss jessie samples over here just staring at me



What did you get?? 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

Kerryann said:


> just took out my weave, washed and condish and oh boy did i lose some hair


@Kerryann it's definitely normal to lose some hair how much this time? hoping only a little 



EasypeaZee said:


> Since my hair is texlaxed it's not as fussy over the products I put in. But recently I've been using organic root stimulator carrot oil and NTM. I don't really feel any difference though... Like sometime with the carrot oil I can tell my hair is moisturized but not all the time.... Idk what to doooo!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


@EasypeaZee how about using only the carrot oil to see if its the combination of NTM?



NikkiQ said:


> I'm so tempted to take these Celies out today,but idk if I want to go to the beach with loose hair. Eh I'll figure it out.
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!!
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 HAPPY FRIDAY @NikkiQ! & Ladies! TGIF!!! 



shortdub78 said:


> sitting here with dc'ing with my bonnet dryer.  need to figure out what am i going to do with my hair today.  i may just roller set it on medium size roller and were it up and curly.


@shortdub78 what type of medium rollers do you style with? 

I still use my satin foam rollers yet these are getting to be a bit small with my APL hair even after adding the pink rods when running out. I also have my large purple rollers (I just may have to use these until my mesh rollers arrive!)


----------



## Evolving78

livinthevida said:


> @Kerryann it's definitely normal to lose some hair how much this time? hoping only a little
> 
> 
> @shortdub78 what type of medium rollers do you style with?
> 
> I still use my satin foam rollers yet these are getting to be a bit small with my APL hair even after adding the pink rods when running out. I also have my large purple rollers (I just may have to use these until my mesh rollers arrive!)



http://www.metrobeauty.com/Hair-Care/Rollers-Rods-Pins-Clips-Hair-Nets/Diane-Magnetic-Rollers.html

if you click on the link, i use the purple one for a curly look, i use the grey ones for a soft curl/wavy look, and the second to the largest for a straight look.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> What did you get??
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 

the Baby Butter Cream
Curly Meringue
Curl Butter Cream


----------



## NikkiQ

Ooooh you got some good ones lamaria211


----------



## lamaria211

I really really want some Hairitage Hydration and some Darcys Botanicals products and ill be done


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Better not let the Use Up Your Stash ladies hear that!!!


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^Better not let the Use Up Your Stash ladies hear that!!!



I want them but im not going to buy them anytime soon cause after I get them ill just want something else I plan on not making another purchase til jan....i said I plan


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I want them but im not going to buy them anytime soon cause after I get them ill just want something else I plan on not making another purchase til jan....i said I plan



January??! Ooh that's a long time lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

Nikkyq I no but I need the break im a true Deep Conditioner junkie I have over 40 unopened dcs and it takes me about 2 months to use up one so I think jan is a good start . Plus my wishlist is pretty much set I want.
Curl Junkie rehab x3
Curl Junkie Deep Fix x2
Curl Junkie Deep Fix
Darcys Botanicals Pumpkin cond x2
And x2 Hairitage Hydration moisturizers
Wen 613 cleanser
Wen 613 Replenishing mist x2
Thats it


----------



## Kerryann

im so going to order a mommy wig


----------



## TheNDofUO

Taking my braids out! WOOP WOOP! A bit early but I dont care. YOLO!


----------



## NikkiQ

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> Taking my braids out! WOOP WOOP! A bit early but I dont care. YOLO!



Boy people turn 18 and get all grown & sassy on ya! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## itsjusthair88

I just came in to say: I LOVE WASHING MY HAIR IN TWISTS...that is all LOL

For real, I have always taken my hair out of my twists to shampoo, then re-did them. I am going on a work trip today and I didn't have time to figure out what to do with my hair, but I knew I needed a wash and condition. So I did it and I loved it! I am letting my hair dry in a ponytail to get to stretch a little, here's a pic:






Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Nikkyq I no but I need the break im a true Deep Conditioner junkie I have over 40 unopened dcs and it takes me about 2 months to use up one so I think jan is a good start . Plus my wishlist is pretty much set I want.
> Curl Junkie rehab x3
> Curl Junkie Deep Fix x2
> Curl Junkie Deep Fix
> Darcys Botanicals Pumpkin cond x2
> And x2 Hairitage Hydration moisturizers
> Wen 613 cleanser
> Wen 613 Replenishing mist x2
> Thats it



I have the CJ products you want and trust me...they are definitely worth it!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 said:
			
		

> I just came in to say: I LOVE WASHING MY HAIR IN TWISTS...that is all LOL
> 
> For real, I have always taken my hair out of my twists to shampoo, then re-did them. I am going on a work trip today and I didn't have time to figure out what to do with my hair, but I knew I needed a wash and condition. So I did it and I loved it! I am letting my hair dry in a ponytail to get to stretch a little, here's a pic:
> 
> Have a good weekend ladies!



Wow your twists look great!! Nice and thick head of hair.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## TheNDofUO

NikkiQ I would love to say I'm moving up to remy weaves and lace fronts but to be honest   I'm just going to get my curly crochet braids again.


----------



## NikkiQ

You better change that ticker in you siggy then @TheNDofUO 

I think I'm gonna go cowash the Celies, take them down one by one and either redo them or make 2 Celies out of each one. I'll be sure to post pics of the hot mess whenever I'm done.


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies before I get my workout on here are pictures of how I wore my hair today (available in the _BSL 2012 Challenge_ too!)

@esi.adokowa I practiced and finally wore my upside down braid a season late yet I did it  I really wanted to try this updo before the summer is over here in the Northeast! To achieve this look I watched a few videos last night including your _Braided Bun _tutorial and Naptural85's _How To Easy French Braid Method. _What worked for me was using my fingers to separate my hair into sections and braid up toward the front of my head. 

I promise my hair looked GREAT this morning but after making room for new inventory you can tell at the end of the day its ready to come loose 

1. first picture is my braid up at rear view
2. second picture is the beginning of the end of my hair wrapping around
3. third picture is a closer look at how I tucked the end of my hair into another part of the braid
4. fourth picture is my braid now loose in the front
5. fifth picture is my braid loose in the rear, here you can see the bottom half of the picture is the start of my braid from my neck going up


----------



## livinthevida

shortdub78 said:


> http://www.metrobeauty.com/Hair-Care/Rollers-Rods-Pins-Clips-Hair-Nets/Diane-Magnetic-Rollers.html
> 
> if you click on the link, i use the purple one for a curly look, i use the grey ones for a soft curl/wavy look, and the second to the largest for a straight look.


Thanks shortdub78! & MetroBeauty has good prices for 12 I wonder if I could save on shipping ordering online :scratchch


----------



## livinthevida

itsjusthair88 said:


> I just came in to say: I LOVE WASHING MY HAIR IN TWISTS...that is all LOL
> 
> For real, I have always taken my hair out of my twists to shampoo, then re-did them. I am going on a work trip today and I didn't have time to figure out what to do with my hair, but I knew I needed a wash and condition. So I did it and I loved it! I am letting my hair dry in a ponytail to get to stretch a little, here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend ladies!


LOL itsjusthair88!  Your hair is looking good in these twists


----------



## NikkiQ

Celies are done! Just shampooed, conditioned, apply leave in and took each braid down, detangled, applied SM deep masque, and rebraided.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Celies are done! Just shampooed, conditioned, apply leave in and took each braid down, detangled, applied SM deep masque, and rebraided.



How did you like the Hair One?


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> How did you like the Hair One?


 
I couldn't get the full effect when I used it b/c my hair was still braided. I'll have to try it again when I eventually get out of my Celies.


----------



## longfroinghair

Update Pic   I went to the salon and the lady gave me a HARD press with a flatiron and some grease lol.  It doesn't look any longer than when I pressed it tho, just a lot more thin and flat, and you all were rite  I'm beginning to hit apl.... still in the challenge. Full apl here I come


----------



## NikkiQ

longfroinghair said:
			
		

> Update Pic   I went to the salon and the lady gave me a HARD press with a flatiron and some grease lol.  It doesn't look any longer than when I pressed it tho, just a lot more thin and flat, and you all were rite  I'm beginning to hit apl.... still in the challenge. Full apl here I come



Okay so I get to bust out the "I told you so" dance :reddancer:

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Where is everyone??

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## TheNDofUO

NikkiQ I still have a quarter of my hair braided so I don't care it still counts


----------



## Evolving78

i went to see batman yesterday.  i ended up having to wig it. i only had 30 mins to get dressed and my hair was still wet.  i am going to rinse the dc out today and do something. i finally ran out of my leave-in after having it for a year.  never made it to the store yesterday to buy more.


----------



## Guinan

On my way to NYC for me bday! I hav my hair in a braid out. I plan on posting pics when I go back 2 work. I did my braidout using 4 braids only. 

Off topic but im on my way to NYC via megabus & there 2 girls sitting next 2 me talking up a storm bout crap. Everybody on the bus is sleeping & their the only 2 people talking


----------



## The Princess

longfroinghair said:
			
		

> Update Pic   I went to the salon and the lady gave me a HARD press with a flatiron and some grease lol.  It doesn't look any longer than when I pressed it tho, just a lot more thin and flat, and you all were rite  I'm beginning to hit apl.... still in the challenge. Full apl here I come



Congrats. You are there


----------



## The Princess

Today is wash day: prepoo with acente bombe, wash with silicon  mix shampoo, dc with Salerm wheat germ condition and rinse with my cinnamon/ rosemary conditioner. 

Then airdry.


----------



## lamaria211

Last night I slept in a coconut oil and coconut butter prepoo. This am I used a spray bottle of water to dampen my strands a little then applied my Hair One and put my bag back on ill rinse this out in a few hrs


----------



## lamaria211

pelohello said:
			
		

> On my way to NYC for me bday! I hav my hair in a braid out. I plan on posting pics when I go back 2 work. I did my braidout using 4 braids only.
> 
> Off topic but im on my way to NYC via megabus & there 2 girls sitting next 2 me talking up a storm bout crap. Everybody on the bus is sleeping & their the only 2 people talking



I hope you bought headphones


----------



## NikkiQ

Found the hair dye that I want to try out next time. I just need to do more research on how it is on natural hair. Don't need any damage!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## afroette

pelohello said:
			
		

> On my way to NYC for me bday! I hav my hair in a braid out. I plan on posting pics when I go back 2 work. I did my braidout using 4 braids only.
> 
> Off topic but im on my way to NYC via megabus & there 2 girls sitting next 2 me talking up a storm bout crap. Everybody on the bus is sleeping & their the only 2 people talking



Are we on the same bus??

ETA: nope haha

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## The Princess

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Last night I slept in a coconut oil and coconut butter prepoo. This am I used a spray bottle of water to dampen my strands a little then applied my Hair One and put my bag back on ill rinse this out in a few hrs



Coconut butter prepoo- can you give a review. Sounds good.


----------



## Evolving78

i don't feel like roller setting my hair.  i wanna be bad and blow dry.  maybe i can go to Fantastic Sam just so the can roll it for me.  i just need someone to roll it. i'll do everything else.  but i'm scared to have someone in my hair right now.  i want to wait until next year or so.


----------



## xu93texas

Hi ladies,
I'm pre-pooing with hempseed, grapeseed, and my ayurvedic oil blend.  I applied Aussie Moist deep conditioner to dry hair and wearing a plastic cap for an hour.  Later on I will wash/DC and do a bantu knot set so I can rock a bantu knot out for a few days.


----------



## lamaria211

The Princess said:
			
		

> Coconut butter prepoo- can you give a review. Sounds good.



I looove it I use it as a dc sometimes once aweek before my wash


----------



## Seamonster

Did a double protein treatment, and my hair quit breaking. My natural hair is a protein fein, it is really hard to get enough. I think I am going to go on a high protein hair diet for the summer. Maybe all the twisting is depleting my protein? I am going to spritz with SM mix daily until it runs out then I will mix up shima's spritz. Once a week, I am going to dc with a fortifier or reconstructor, then follow with a moisture dc before I retwist. Thinking I will add a bi-monthly hot mustard oil. Really trying to keep all the hair I grow this summer. 

Looking forward to my next mini trim at the end of the month. I think these mini trims are going to get me to the healthy thick hair I want.


----------



## claud-uk

Treating my ends to Keracare Overnight Mz Tx tonight.  Will then be doing an overnight ceramide oil pre-poo before a DC with heat in the am, then poo, then Mirpur Soy Protein Tx, then a rinse out con with castor oil and avocado oil.



Seamonster - sounds like you're making some great plans for the summer!


----------



## The Princess

lamaria211 said:


> I looove it I use it as a dc sometimes once aweek before my wash


 
Who sells it or what is the name of it?


----------



## livinthevida

pelohello said:


> On my way to NYC for me bday! I hav my hair in a braid out. I plan on posting pics when I go back 2 work. I did my braidout using 4 braids only.
> 
> Off topic but im on my way to NYC via megabus & there 2 girls sitting next 2 me talking up a storm bout crap. Everybody on the bus is sleeping & their the only 2 people talking


HAPPY BIRTHDAY pelohello!


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> Last night I slept in a coconut oil and coconut butter prepoo. This am I used a spray bottle of water to dampen my strands a little then applied my Hair One and put my bag back on ill rinse this out in a few hrs


YUuuuummmmmmiiiiiii lamaria211! I miss my Organic Coconut Oil (OCO)  BUT I want to give Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) at least these first 30 days and see how my hair  is coming along. So far pretty good I just REALLY miss my OCO!


----------



## lamaria211

livinthevida said:
			
		

> YUuuuummmmmmiiiiiii lamaria211! I miss my Organic Coconut Oil (OCO)  BUT I want to give Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) at least these first 30 days and see how my hair  is coming along. So far pretty good I just REALLY miss my OCO!



I also love WGHO makes my hair very soft I still use it


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Where is everyone??
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


NikkiQ checking in really quickly here yet I bet others are heading to the beach too!  the weather is BE-U-TI-FUL this weekend!


----------



## lamaria211

Gonna have to do a super moisturizing CW on tuesday, that aphogee 2min made mi hurr hard after it dries im gonna put a lil SM curl e. Smoothie and hope that it helps maybe add some JBCO to the mix
Any suggestions???


----------



## shortt29

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Gonna have to do a super moisturizing CW on tuesday, that aphogee 2min made mi hurr hard after it dries im gonna put a lil SM curl e. Smoothie and hope that it helps maybe add some JBCO to the mix
> Any suggestions???



I had that experience last week...I just cowashed 2x this week and did a good moisture dc today and all is well now


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Gonna have to do a super moisturizing CW on tuesday, that aphogee 2min made mi hurr hard after it dries im gonna put a lil SM curl e. Smoothie and hope that it helps maybe add some JBCO to the mix
> Any suggestions???



Are you gonna use any leave in before applying the SM?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Are you gonna use any leave in before applying the SM?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Yea I used SE Megasilk moisturizing leave in cream and JBCO. im lucky my hair dried soft  it actually feels great right now. So ill wait til the morning to use the SM if I use anything later it will be my 613 mist. But next time for protein ill stick to gpb and when thats gone im on to CJ repair me


----------



## Seamonster

Doing my onion mask, it feels so good. think I will make some popcorn, enjoy the scalp massage from the peppers, and relax.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Yea I used SE Megasilk moisturizing leave in cream and JBCO. im lucky my hair dried soft  it actually feels great right now. So ill wait til the morning to use the SM if I use anything later it will be my 613 mist. But next time for protein ill stick to gpb and when thats gone im on to CJ repair me



What did you use after the Aphogee?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Doing my onion mask, it feels so good. think I will make some popcorn, enjoy the scalp massage from the peppers, and relax.



Onion mask? Peppers? Spill the beans Seamonster! What is in that mask?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## mallysmommy

.........................................


----------



## NikkiQ

mallysmommy said:
			
		

> .........................................



mallysmommy  hi!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## RemyRem

I feel like I havent posted in a while. 
Not sure if I told you girls but I made up my mind and I will be transitioning to natural for 2 years w/o the Big CHop 

Here is my first roller set and air dry:


----------



## The Princess

RemyRem said:


> I feel like I havent posted in a while.
> Not sure if I told you girls but I made up my mind and I will be transitioning to natural for 2 years w/o the Big CHop
> 
> Here is my first roller set and air dry:


 

Your hair looks nice, wish I could pull it off.

Im happy to hear you are transitioning. I am doing the same. I announce last week. However I been prepping for awhile. With you having skills with rollersetting lilke in your picture, transistioning should be a breeze for you.

Good luck and PM me, we could keep each other motivated.


----------



## NikkiQ

RemyRem said:


> I feel like I havent posted in a while.
> Not sure if I told you girls but I made up my mind and I will be transitioning to natural for 2 years w/o the Big CHop
> 
> Here is my first roller set and air dry:


 
Lookin good RemyRem!!!! Good luck on the transition. Just like I told The Princess, we're here to help in any way possible


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> What did you use after the Aphogee?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Nothing I mixed it with QH cholesteol 3:1 oils and honey


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^You have to follow that up with a LONG moisturizing DC. That's probably why your hair felt so hard.


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ I thought everyone knew about my onion mask. It saved me from a life of thin scalp showing hair. 

I change the recipe up all the time but the main ingredient is raw onion. Here is my basic recipe, tweek it how you like.

1/4 raw onion, either juice it or blend with a bit of water and strain
2 T water if juiced
2 T pepper apple cider vinegar (U are from the south, so I figure you know how to make hot pepper vinegar)
1/4 small hot pepper (I use Serrano, but any hot pepper is fine, this is what puts the massage in the mask, use the least you can, it is just to create the warm feeling, which means the blood is detoxing the scalp)
1 clove of fresh raw garlic (purple is best)
Add any herbs, clays, and essential oils that you like to make a mask


----------



## lovebug10

Washed and rollerset my hair today! It feels so good to have my thickness back! I had my hair flat ironed by a stylist when she did my trim last week and it made my hair sleek but so flat and lifeless. 

I'm experiencing ALOT of shedding though. I can see the white bulbs proving that its shed hair and not broken ones. I just wish I could make it stop


----------



## Seamonster

eat some garlic, maybe some good ole fresh garlic bread. that will stop excessive shedding.


----------



## The Princess

Yall I can't stop cutting my hair, I just wish my whole head was natural already. All those years of relaxing. Geesh. Ok vent over. Im now collar bone length. Very thick though.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> Wow your twists look great!! Nice and thick head of hair.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Thanks...my hair is NOT thick, must be the flash 



livinthevida said:


> LOL @itsjusthair88!  Your hair is looking good in these twists



Thank you!


----------



## claud-uk

Applied Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Tx to my ends last night and sealed with castor oil + shea butter mixed.  I skipped my usual overnight oil pre-poo last night bc my hair STILL feels so soft and moisturized from midweek.  

Doing a dry DC right now with QH Cholesterol + CON AO + WGO.  Wash with Hollywood Beauty AO poo, then follow up with Mirpur Soy PTx and finish with a rinse out con mixed with castor oil and avocado oil.

My current leave in is 1:1:1 Keracare Natural Textures + AVG + Glycerine.  I seal lightly with coconut + sunflower oil.

Loving this journey getting to know my hair!


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:
			
		

> NikkiQ I thought everyone knew about my onion mask. It saved me from a life of thin scalp showing hair.
> 
> I change the recipe up all the time but the main ingredient is raw onion. Here is my basic recipe, tweek it how you like.
> 
> 1/4 raw onion, either juice it or blend with a bit of water and strain
> 2 T water if juiced
> 2 T pepper apple cider vinegar (U are from the south, so I figure you know how to make hot pepper vinegar)
> 1/4 small hot pepper (I use Serrano, but any hot pepper is fine, this is what puts the massage in the mask, use the least you can, it is just to create the warm feeling, which means the blood is detoxing the scalp)
> 1 clove of fresh raw garlic (purple is best)
> Add any herbs, clays, and essential oils that you like to make a mask



That sounds like a damn good mask! How long do you normally leave it on?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Seamonster

Thank you, it works in twenty minutes, but since I perfected my recipe, I often fall asleep with it.


----------



## jprayze

Here's my twist out for today. Wondering how long it will last.


----------



## NikkiQ

Very pretty jprayze! What products did you use??


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Very pretty jprayze! What products did you use??



Thanks!  I just used mj's curly pudding to twist on wet hair.  Used my samples


----------



## lamaria211

Im gonna try my samples when my SE CES runs out I really love that stuff!


----------



## buddhas_mom

Hi ladies. Just checking in to say im still in it. I'm in a sew in for the summer so no length check for me til Aug. Hope you guys are doing well!


----------



## TheNDofUO

I changed my mind. I'm getting a lace front.


----------



## Blairx0

Still fighting the fight. Thinking about a blow out and trim


----------



## NikkiQ

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Still fighting the fighting. Thinking about a blow out and trim



Look how long it's getting!! So jealous!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## AyannaDivine

Ladies I'm going to clarify tonight. Do you think its counterproductive to pre-poo prior to clarifying? I'm just wondering since clarifying is going to remove everything from my hair anyway. 

TIA!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

OKay I have been totally neglectful in posting my updates. Please forgive me ladies. I've been busy with school, work, etc. 

Please see below for my June update!  Wearing wigs and protecting/hiding my hair has really paid off.


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Look how long it's getting!! So jealous!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Thank you miss lady. Now if only I had your texture


----------



## NikkiQ

My texture can be a bit dysfunctional at times. I'm mostly 4a but I have hardly any curl pattern in my crown and 3b curls by my ears.


----------



## NikkiQ

AyannaDivine said:


> Ladies I'm going to clarify tonight. Do you think its counterproductive to pre-poo prior to clarifying? I'm just wondering since clarifying is going to remove everything from my hair anyway.
> 
> TIA!


 
IDK. I would probably either do an oil rinse or DC afterwards instead of the pre-poo


----------



## NikkiQ

jayjaycurlz said:


> OKay I have been totally neglectful in posting my updates. Please forgive me ladies. I've been busy with school, work, etc.
> 
> Please see below for my June update!  Wearing wigs and protecting/hiding my hair has really paid off.


 
Yes it has @jayjaycurlz!!! You're APL woman!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah

I need to be in this challenge for my new growth  

I have reached shoulder length for my new growth and hoping for APL by this years end! :woohoo2:


----------



## NikkiQ

JJamiah said:


> I need to be in this challenge for my new growth
> 
> I have reached shoulder length for my new growth and hoping for APL by this years end! :woohoo2:


 
Welllllll JJamiah COME ON IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyacinthe

I want in on this challenge,just made shoulder length and now I'm on my tryin for APl by this year. Yah!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## NikkiQ

Woop Woop!! Another challenger! Welcome Hyacinthe


----------



## The Princess

jayjaycurlz said:
			
		

> OKay I have been totally neglectful in posting my updates. Please forgive me ladies. I've been busy with school, work, etc.
> 
> Please see below for my June update!  Wearing wigs and protecting/hiding my hair has really paid off.



Your hair is super thick. Keep if up


----------



## Guinan

Jpraz ur twist out looks great! R u natural?

Jayjaycurlz ur hair is def beyond APL. What's ur Reggie?


----------



## jprayze

[USER=353889]pelohello[/USER] said:
			
		

> Jpraz ur twist out looks great! R u natural?
> 
> Jayjaycurlz ur hair is def beyond APL. What's ur Reggie?



Thanks so much. Yes I'm newly natural (Again), just chopped my ends in June.


----------



## jprayze

My last trim (June 30) put me above APL, hoping that my MN mix and no heat since then will put me back where I was by the next time I check my length (in a week or so).


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhh a rainy and cloudy Monday morning. What to do, what to do? Maybe I'll browse YT to see if I can find some more styles that I can try out...that are easy of course b/c Lord knows I'm incredibly style challenged.


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Ahhh a rainy and cloudy Monday morning. What to do, what to do? Maybe I'll browse YT to see if I can find some more styles that I can try out...that are easy of course b/c Lord knows I'm incredibly style challenged.



Rainy here too. Was gonna unleash my celies but they're gonna stay in under a beanie today.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Ahhh a rainy and cloudy Monday morning. What to do, what to do? Maybe I'll browse YT to see if I can find some more styles that I can try out...that are easy of course b/c Lord knows I'm incredibly style challenged.


 
Go for it!!


----------



## lamaria211

Its rainy and gloomy here as well. Not touching my hair again today (i did a lot of that yesterday) I M&S this morning with SM CES and added so vatika oil hair very soft and happy


----------



## afroette

Welcome all newcomers!

I am still very much SL but will relax in mid-August for an official check.


----------



## NikkiQ

Decided to keep this set of Celies in until Sunday or Monday. Depends on what we have going on this weekend. If we go to this slip n slide party, then these suckers are staying in!!! 

Might cowash and ATTEMPT a wash n go for a few days or slap this mess back in a ponytail like before.


----------



## Kerryann

so u know its on like donkey kong lmao ordering a huetiful hair and face steamer as we speak and the junkie in me is ordering a 16oz trigger hair elixer just for the sake of trying


----------



## NikkiQ

Oooooh Kerryann don't hurt nobody now


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ u know im tired of one side of my hair growing faster than the next so hopefully this oil do the trick with the shorter side


----------



## Evolving78

tired...my hair is in a bun.  nothing more to report.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I washed and DC'd my hair for the first time in a month. Got my lace front. Can't wear it yet because I'm working in a kitchen. Can't be wearing any 18/20inch wig. LOL


----------



## lovebug10

Oh my goodness my Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Creme arrived. Of course I dropped everything I was doing and went to go M&S my hair. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. The smell is so light and faint I couldn't smell it until i basically stuck it up my nose.

I parted my hair in 4 sections and then within each section I applied the transitioning creme like a relaxer. When I finished the section I put a little bit on the lengths and on my ends. I sealed with hairveda vatika frosting.

After I did 2 sections (half my head) I noticed a big difference. My newgrowth was soft and wavy on the moisturized side but crunchy and dry on the other side. I really couldn't believe it. I finsihed my whole head and I put it up with a clip.

I LOVE THIS PRODUCT and I think If I M&S like this every night then I will have much better retention. Anyways... I'm still waiting for my shescentit moisture mist to come in the mail. My goal is to mist the hair lightly before using transitioning creme and then sealing.

APL, HERE I COME!


----------



## NikkiQ

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness my Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Creme arrived. Of course I dropped everything I was doing and went to go M&S my hair. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. The smell is so light and faint I couldn't smell it until i basically stuck it up my nose.
> 
> I parted my hair in 4 sections and then within each section I applied the transitioning creme like a relaxer. When I finished the section I put a little bit on the lengths and on my ends. I sealed with hairveda vatika frosting.
> 
> After I did 2 sections (half my head) I noticed a big difference. My newgrowth was soft and wavy on the moisturized side but crunchy and dry on the other side. I really couldn't believe it. I finsihed my whole head and I put it up with a clip.
> 
> I LOVE THIS PRODUCT and I think If I M&S like this every night then I will have much better retention. Anyways... I'm still waiting for my shescentit moisture mist to come in the mail. My goal is to mist the hair lightly before using transitioning creme and then sealing.
> 
> APL, HERE I COME!



Wow that's awesome!! Sound like you found a new love!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Kindheart

M&S with EQ leave in and African Pride Olive oil ,impressive !my hair is soft and moisturized.


----------



## Guyaneek

I haven't done any official length checks but I'm very sure that I'm APL. I won't claim full APL because I haven't straightened in months but when I pull pieces in the back they definitely reach APL. Today I got my hair braided and my braided (who I use exclusively and LOVE went on and on about how my hair had grown and that I am very close to needing to use synthetic hair as opposed to human hair (I have large micros). I will do an official length check when I take these out in 6-8 weeks though. I've been stalling for months because I don't want to be disappointed and I'm slightly behind schedule. I planned to be APL by the start of summer, latest.


----------



## NikkiQ

Guyaneek now you know you can't tell us you're gonna give us a pic that far away!!!! We're gonna make sure you post them in 6-8 weeks. Let the countdown begin!


----------



## Seamonster

Looks like I am going to be here a while, here are my chunky twist


----------



## Seamonster

jprayze that twist out is gorgeous!
jayjaycurlz Wow!  you made it!
Hyacinthe JJamiah  now that we are old friends, got any pictures?


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Looks like I am going to be here a while, here are my chunky twist
> 
> http://lunapic.com



Girl them chunky twists look so thick and shiny!! My Lord 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## livinthevida

lovebug10 said:


> Oh my goodness my Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Creme arrived. _*Of course I dropped everything I was doing and went to go M&S my hair.*_ I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. The smell is so light and faint I couldn't smell it until i basically stuck it up my nose.
> 
> I parted my hair in 4 sections and then within each section I applied the transitioning creme like a relaxer. When I finished the section I put a little bit on the lengths and on my ends. I sealed with hairveda vatika frosting.
> 
> After I did 2 sections (half my head) I noticed a big difference. My newgrowth was soft and wavy on the moisturized side but crunchy and dry on the other side. I really couldn't believe it. I finsihed my whole head and I put it up with a clip.
> 
> I LOVE THIS PRODUCT and I think If I M&S like this every night then I will have much better retention. Anyways... I'm still waiting for my shescentit moisture mist to come in the mail. My goal is to mist the hair lightly before using transitioning creme and then sealing.
> 
> APL, HERE I COME!


LOL lovebug10!  I would drop everything too! especially if I had my Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) again!  

Ladies my mesh rollers are finally here just waiting on the R&B (Revive and Balance) hair moisturizer by Lush Cosmetics and my first EVER Conair Collapsible Hard Hat Dryer to arrive (see picture and link for details and reviews via Amazon).  It was easy to choose the Conair for 2 major reasons: 1) affordable price (good reviews helped too!) and 2) it collapses for easy storage! In the past I was really use to washing and going with gel and never used blow dryers or flat irons too well. Similar to adding OCO and WGHO into my HHJ reggie I want to test it out first before going for a high end model! Once I move my workouts to the morning I will likely not rollerset everyday  I am practicing plait braids and two strand twists on weekends and love the results


----------



## livinthevida

Seamonster said:


> Looks like I am going to be here a while, here are my chunky twist


@Seamonster your chunky twists look so good!  are you applying the onion mask to these?


----------



## livinthevida

Welcome Hyacinthe & JJamiah!


----------



## polished07

I know there are a bit of naturals on this site but any of you ladies PS using wigs/weaves? Or ps by cornrowing weekly or biweekly and washing taking down and doing it all over again? If so how is your retention and growth been? I'm seriously thinning about just hiding my hair for the rest of year I'm thinking wigging it via upart wigs w closure so no heat on my leave out the only thing is when I sew my upart down  I'm not tempted to take my wig off and mess w my hair but then I can't really MS daily like I want to either idk just making hair plans for the next 5 months I'm thirsty to hit APL lol


----------



## Seamonster

livinthevida Yea, girl, I am trying to get it done. Thank you, I feel pretty good about it, but I know my hair can be four times this thick if I get all my follicles back. It has been a long road, and there are many more miles to grow. 
Let me know how that collapsable conair works for you. My bathroom is so tiny, I either need a collapsable or a stand up. My table top, doesn't look nice sitting on the floor next to the toilet.


----------



## polished07

Oh and ladies what are your go to products must haves for fall? Anybody got a Huetiful and can't live without it? My hair gets über dry in the cold months and it starts to shed so I'm wondering of that would be a good time to get one and steam weekly/ biweekly


----------



## polished07

Kerryann said:
			
		

> so u know its on like donkey kong lmao ordering a huetiful hair and face steamer as we speak and the junkie in me is ordering a 16oz trigger hair elixer just for the sake of trying



See this is why I need to read b4 I inquire lol its a wrap I'm getting one too!


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Finally took my sew-in out tonight and of course, there was a lot of breakage along with the shed hair ::sigh::. I'm sitting with my pre-poo in now. Gonna do a clarifying shampoo, protein DC followed by a moisturizing DC and gonna throw my hair in some twists to dry in overnight. I have an appt tomorrow to get my hair straightened so of course I'll be here with pics cause I know how we love pics lol. Probably gonna leave it straight for about a week if it lasts that long, this heat in SC ain't no joke. After that I plan on getting my hair back healthy from this breakage and focus on my goal of retention so I can be at least grazing APL in December.


----------



## lamaria211

polished07 said:
			
		

> Oh and ladies what are your go to products must haves for fall? Anybody got a Huetiful and can't live without it? My hair gets über dry in the cold months and it starts to shed so I'm wondering of that would be a good time to get one and steam weekly/ biweekly



I might end up using my Alter Ego Garlix mask and my SD Vanilla silk for the fall ill definately repurchase my SM CES its nice n thick


----------



## jprayze

Thanks Seamonster!  Here's some 2nd day pics.


----------



## jprayze

polished07 said:
			
		

> I know there are a bit of naturals on this site but any of you ladies PS using wigs/weaves? Or ps by cornrowing weekly or biweekly and washing taking down and doing it all over again? If so how is your retention and growth been? I'm seriously thinning about just hiding my hair for the rest of year I'm thinking wigging it via upart wigs w closure so no heat on my leave out the only thing is when I sew my upart down  I'm not tempted to take my wig off and mess w my hair but then I can't really MS daily like I want to either idk just making hair plans for the next 5 months I'm thirsty to hit APL lol



Hey I bought a LF that I wore for 2 wks but I haven't worn it since.  I just do some Celies underneath. I uwill probably wear it again sometime; it's just part of my rotation.


----------



## jprayze

Kerryann said:
			
		

> so u know its on like donkey kong lmao ordering a huetiful hair and face steamer as we speak and the junkie in me is ordering a 16oz trigger hair elixer just for the sake of trying



I just ordered trigger on Saturday, just waiting for it to get here.


----------



## jprayze

My friend brought this back for me from DR!!!


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:
			
		

> My friend brought this back for me from DR!!!



What is it?


----------



## jprayze

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];16466533]What is it?


 
Capilo Miel y Leche (Milk and Honey)...a Dominican conditioner.  Every time she goes, she brings back hair products!!!  I  her!  She let us pick which one we want and since I love honey, I picked this one up.  I was happy to search it on here and see that people were talking about it.  Now I want to use it ASAP

It's mentioned on this thread.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=503623&highlight=miel+y+leche

I still have a little of this left from her last trip: http://www.amazon.com/Dominican-Naturals-Key-Treatment-Conditioner/dp/B00204A91E


----------



## NikkiQ

You gonna have me take a flight over to DomRep since I'm right here to pick up a few products


----------



## polished07

Oooh I can't wait to hear about how good it is! Love Dominican ish!


----------



## kristaa.10

Just made three weeks in my Senegalese twists, so three more weeks left before I redo them! I'm glad to have an opportunity not to be in my hair all the time but I have to remember to moisturize.  The struggle.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> You gonna have me take a flight over to DomRep since I'm right here to pick up a few products


 
How long is the flight from PR?  I am tempted to pack an empty bag just for hair stuff when I go next month.


----------



## shortt29

jprayze said:


> *Capilo Miel y Leche *(Milk and Honey)...a Dominican conditioner.  Every time she goes, she brings back hair products!!!  I  her!  She let us pick which one we want and since I love honey, I picked this one up.  I was happy to search it on here and see that people were talking about it.  Now I want to use it ASAP
> 
> It's mentioned on this thread.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=503623&highlight=miel+y+leche
> 
> I still have a little of this left from her last trip: http://www.amazon.com/Dominican-Naturals-Key-Treatment-Conditioner/dp/B00204A91E




That stuff is great! The salon I used to go to used it all the time under the steam machine


----------



## jprayze

shortt29 said:


> That stuff is great! The salon I used to go to used it all the time under the steam machine


 
So now I think I want to try it tonight! LOL Wondering if I will have enough time!


----------



## lovebug10

livinthevida said:


> LOL lovebug10!  I would drop everything too! especially if I had my Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) again!
> 
> Ladies my mesh rollers are finally here just waiting on the R&B (Revive and Balance) hair moisturizer by Lush Cosmetics and my first EVER Conair Collapsible Hard Hat Dryer to arrive (see picture and link for details and reviews via Amazon).  It was easy to choose the Conair for 2 major reasons: 1) affordable price (good reviews helped too!) and 2) it collapses for easy storage! In the past I was really use to washing and going with gel and never used blow dryers or flat irons too well. Similar to adding OCO and WGHO into my HHJ reggie I want to test it out first before going for a high end model! Once I move my workouts to the morning I will likely not rollerset everyday  I am practicing plait braids and two strand twists on weekends and love the results



livinthevida
LOL I really couldn't wait another second. Please update us on how the collapsable conair works. I just bought a table top but my mom loves to take my things after hers break so I anticipate having to buy a new one because she can't keep a dryer for more than 6 months... it also conveniently "breaks" when i get something new


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:
			
		

> How long is the flight from PR?  I am tempted to pack an empty bag just for hair stuff when I go next month.



About 30-45min or so

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## jayjaycurlz

pelohello said:


> Jpraz ur twist out looks great! R u natural?
> 
> Jayjaycurlz ur hair is def beyond APL. What's ur Reggie?


 
Well, I don't really have a reggie per se.

I normally wash my hair every 10 - 14 days. I pre-poo with whatever oil I have on hand (olive, coconut, castor, argan, etc.). I use Silk Dreams Whip my Hair, Wen Fig or Terressentials Mudwash to shampoo. I use Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk or Shea What to DC w/heat. I will either cornrow my hair or plait it in celies to wear under my wigs. I use Pura Body Murumuru as a leave-in, Silk Dreams Nourish Oil to seal and Afroveda Chocolatte as my styling butter. I re-moisturize twice a day in the am and pm (my hair is d.r.y.) and I use plain water with Lush R&B. It's Ph balanced and my hair absolutely loves this stuff! I also take a multi vitamin. I rarely use flat irons or blow dryers - only for special occasions. 

Then I repeat this every 10 - 14 days. Protective styling and lo mani has really worked for me over the past 7 months. I'm a reformed 100% WnG girl. I did WnGs even in the winter and had hard, frozen hair, that snapped off - wondering why it wouldn't grow.   Doing this reggie has really saved my hair and helped to retain my length.


----------



## livinthevida

Seamonster said:


> @livinthevida Yea, girl, I am trying to get it done. Thank you, I feel pretty good about it, but I know my hair can be four times this thick if I get all my follicles back. It has been a long road, and there are many more miles to grow.
> *Let me know how that collapsable conair works for you.* My bathroom is so tiny, I either need a collapsable or a stand up. My table top, doesn't look nice sitting on the floor next to the toilet.





lovebug10 said:


> @livinthevida
> LOL I really couldn't wait another second. *Please update us on how the collapsable conair works.* I just bought a table top but my mom loves to take my things after hers break so I anticipate having to buy a new one because she can't keep a dryer for more than 6 months... it also conveniently "breaks" when i get something new



Will do @Seamonster, @lovebug10 & ladies! Amazon says delivery estimate is by Monday July 30  this will be perfect timing as I grow near to my first 30 days using WGHO on August 1st! I can try rollersets with both the new moisturizer and WGHO


----------



## livinthevida

jayjaycurlz said:


> Well, I don't really have a reggie per se.
> 
> I normally wash my hair every 10 - 14 days. I pre-poo with whatever oil I have on hand (olive, coconut, castor, argan, etc.). I use Silk Dreams Whip my Hair, Wen Fig or Terressentials Mudwash to shampoo. I use Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk or Shea What to DC w/heat. I will either cornrow my hair or plait it in celies to wear under my wigs. I use Pura Body Murumuru as a leave-in, Silk Dreams Nourish Oil to seal and Afroveda Chocolatte as my styling butter. I re-moisturize twice a day in the am and pm (my hair is d.r.y.) and I use plain water with Lush R&B. It's Ph balanced and my hair absolutely loves this stuff! I also take a multi vitamin. I rarely use flat irons or blow dryers - only for special occasions.
> 
> Then I repeat this every 10 - 14 days. Protective styling and lo mani has really worked for me over the past 7 months. I'm a reformed 100% WnG girl. I did WnGs even in the winter and had hard, frozen hair, that snapped off - wondering why it wouldn't grow.   Doing this reggie has really saved my hair and helped to retain my length.


Really good reggie here jayjaycurlz! How do you like the R&B (Revive and Balance) hair moisturizer by Lush Cosmetics? do you rinse this one out or leave in all day? I plan to apply ear to ends then rollerset on a cool setting!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

livinthevida said:


> Really good reggie here @jayjaycurlz! How do you like the R&B (Revive and Balance) hair moisturizer by Lush Cosmetics? do you rinse this one out or leave in all day? I plan to apply ear to ends then rollerset on a cool setting!


 
This product is too expensive for me to wash out! I leave that creamy goodness in my hair.  It's like my hair hugs itself when I put R&B in it - cute ringlets form at the end of my celies. 

Oh I forgot - the 'smell' of R&B isn't the greatest but you'll get used to it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed the Celies tonight and put on a little bit of leave in. Gonna do this again on Thursday and figure out when I'm gonna take them out.


----------



## livinthevida

jayjaycurlz said:


> *This product is too expensive for me to wash out! I leave that creamy goodness in my hair*.   It's like my hair hugs itself when I put R&B in it - cute ringlets form at the end of my celies.


 jayjaycurlz


----------



## Carmelella

polished07 said:
			
		

> I know there are a bit of naturals on this site but any of you ladies PS using wigs/weaves? Or ps by cornrowing weekly or biweekly and washing taking down and doing it all over again? If so how is your retention and growth been? I'm seriously thinning about just hiding my hair for the rest of year I'm thinking wigging it via upart wigs w closure so no heat on my leave out the only thing is when I sew my upart down  I'm not tempted to take my wig off and mess w my hair but then I can't really MS daily like I want to either idk just making hair plans for the next 5 months I'm thirsty to hit APL lol



Well I used weaves as my PS and I think I had really good retention even without MS.  I BC'ed to about 3 inches in sept 2011, then by June 2012 my hair  in the back was 2.5 inches above APL, the absolute front of my hair went from eyebrow length to top of lip length, and sides ear length (or a lil past) went to past collarbone.

I wore my weaves for 10 weeks at a time and when I took it down I of course had lots and lots of shed hair but my hair was still thick.  And when I got a relaxer in June my hair did not look like it suffered breakage.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lamaria211

I was supposed to cw today but I didnt get around to it. Now everyone in my house is asleep so I decided to put on some Ion Hard Water condish followed by HE LTR condish then some WGHO ill rinse in the morning and use my HE LTR leave in and seal


----------



## TheNDofUO

polished07

I spent the last month in braids. And i plan to wear my lace front till October


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy Hump Day ladies!!

Might take the Celies out today and stretch them out in bigger braids to rock a braid out or braid out puff this weekend.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> Happy Hump Day ladies!!
> 
> Might take the Celies out today and stretch them out in bigger braids to rock a braid out or braid out puff this weekend.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



NikkiQ, what is hump day?


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee said:
			
		

> NikkiQ, what is hump day?



Wednesday is hump day. It's the middle of the week.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

Morning ladies. Ive been up since 7am feedding kids,babies and puppies I did manage to rinse out my condish and apply my leave in and some EVOCO


----------



## NikkiQ

2 more months til my birthday and I'm PRAYING I can claim APL by then! Nothing would feel better than to go home for my birthday and show off how long my hair has gotten


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> 2 more months til my birthday and I'm PRAYING I can claim APL by then! Nothing would feel better than to go home for my birthday and show off how long my hair has gotten



Ummm last time I checked you were apl! and I be checking


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Ummm last time I checked you were apl! and I be checking



Pull tests to the front say that I'm there,but not in the back 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Seamonster

It is five more days until my micro trim. The ends in my nape and sides seemed ok, but the middle is still tangling, split, and knotted. hopefully, a few more mini trims and I will have a whole head of healthy tangle free hair. My twist have a dramatic line of demarcation. They will be pretty thick, then all of a sudden, get really thin in the middle. Monthly micro trims, along with healthy hair practices is my plan to get there by year end, right now.


----------



## Kerryann

cowashed tis all


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm so happy I can pull my Celies into one ponytail. They are finally long enough to be put in a pony and ALL STAY INSIDE THE SCRUNCHY!!  No headbands and no bobby pins. 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## hairqueen7

Ladies I think I'm really experiencing a growth spurt this summer because my hair has been growing .5"-1" in a month n in some areas 1/3-1/4 " every two weeks .my question to you is this happening because its summer or because my hair is healthy now ,also will it stop in the fall/winter ,cuz lord knows I don't want that to happen lol


----------



## RemyRem

NikkiQ said:


> Lookin good RemyRem!!!! Good luck on the transition. Just like I told The Princess, we're here to help in any way possible



NikkiQ awh thanks. I might need alot. Starting now lol. Anyone know of a good DC cuz the one i have now has cones and idk if thats bad or good erplexed


----------



## lamaria211

RemyRem said:
			
		

> NikkiQ awh thanks. I might need alot. Starting now lol. Anyone know of a good DC cuz the one i have now has cones and idk if thats bad or good erplexed



You asking a bunch of pjs about good DCs
I can name a few what exactly are you looking for?
There is a thread dedicated to cone free conditioners if thats what your looking for I use cones so I.dont no many off the top of my head


----------



## KaramelKutie803

::sigh:: Really rethinking texlaxing my hair again. I got it pressed/flat ironed yesterday and when I said my hair was soooo thin. It was literally paper thin when she was done. I was soo confused because my natural hair is nice nd thick. Shoot my hair was thicker when it was relaxed versus how it is now in its natural state. I was so disappointed I just throw it up in a pony tail after wearing it straight for only one day. Guess natural may not be for me. Didn't have any growth either since last check-in in June. Seems these ssk and manipulation of my natural hair is thinning it out greatly.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^how much are you manipulating your hair now? Any way to cut back on it? Do PS's that last a week or more?

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## The Princess

I was going to cowash, but my hair had alot of build up, so I wash. I used KeraCare hydrating shampoo and conditioned with Infusion 23. My hair was very easy to manage. I followed up with Its a 10 leave in and tied it down with a scarf. No issues.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^how much are you manipulating your hair now? Any way to cut back on it? Do PS's that last a week or more?
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 

I don't manipulate it much at all. I think it's like my mom said and might be the sew-ins. I have very fine, very soft hair. Always been that way. I could never get spiral curls or candy curls without them holding the whole day. I would always have to use spritz or some kind of strong holding product even the day of getting style done. I just chalked it down to no more sew-ins for me....for a while. Sooo much hair came out this time it was ridiculous. Over 2 golf ball sized amounts. I've just decided to give my hair some time and see if it thickens back up. Thinking about adding Biotin to my supplements but I already take a Hair Skin & Nail vitamin that has biotin in it so I might just find a small dosage of Biotin and take that along with my vitamin. Going to up my DCing and go back to strictly doing twistouts into puffs. At least my hair WAS growing and retaining when I was doing that.


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> I'm so happy I can pull my Celies into one ponytail. They are finally long enough to be put in a pony and ALL STAY INSIDE THE SCRUNCHY!!  No headbands and no bobby pins.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



 Sounds like APL to me, length check is right around the corner :eye:


----------



## Seamonster

hairqueen7 said:


> Ladies I think I'm really experiencing a growth spurt this summer because my hair has been growing .5"-1" in a month n in some areas 1/3-1/4 " every two weeks .my question to you is this happening because its summer or because my hair is healthy now ,also will it stop in the fall/winter ,cuz lord knows I don't want that to happen lol



Hair growth is not even all year long, we all have times when our hair grows more or less. Lifestyle changes like increased exercise, and nutrition increase hair growth. Most of us eat healthier in the summer and increase our passive exercise, causing hair growth. Enjoy, and baby those ends.


----------



## esi.adokowa

Hi ladies!
Coming out of ninja lurk-land to say that I did suffer a bit of breakage in the back/middle of my hair due to relaxing and having a permanent dye applied in the same day. Oh well, live and learn, right?

But my hair is pretty much indestructible, and seems to still be growing. Even after the breakage, I'm only a few inches away from bsl!

When I reach bra strap, I'm going to maintain there for the rest of the year. That should give my shorter layers a chance to catch up a bit, while allowing me to grow out a bit of the broken sections. 

HHG ladies!


----------



## jprayze

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> Coming out of ninja lurk-land to say that I did suffer a bit of breakage in the back/middle of my hair due to relaxing and having a permanent dye applied in the same day. Oh well, live and learn, right?
> 
> But my hair is pretty much indestructible, and seems to still be growing. Even after the breakage, I'm only a few inches away from bsl!
> 
> When I reach bra strap, I'm going to maintain there for the rest of the year. That should give my shorter layers a chance to catch up a bit, while allowing me to grow out a bit of the broken sections.
> 
> HHG ladies!



Your hair growth is awesome!!!


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies, boy have I got some catching up to do! I'm back in the good ol' USA, sick but here, and can't wait to have a proper hair day lol. Still waiting on my flat iron from misikko.com to arrive which is a blessing though since we all know how doing your hair when sick, tired or just plain crappy works out...just curious to see how my two months of no flat iron worked out for me.


----------



## NikkiQ

Taking the Celies down this morning. I'll try to do a quick pull test and take a pic if there are any noticeable changes from the last length check I did.


----------



## gforceroy

I had a nightmare last night... I got micros or something and a lady was snipping the hair sticking out of the micros..when I proceeded to take down the braids I was neck length! I went to the store and lost it! I woke up to my phone ringing and I had to touch my head to make sure. Whew..horrible dream..


----------



## KiWiStyle

gforceroy said:
			
		

> I had a nightmare last night... I got micros or something and a lady was snipping the hair sticking out of the micros..when I proceeded to take down the braids I was neck length! I went to the store and lost it! I woke up to my phone ringing and I had to touch my head to make sure. Whew..horrible dream..



LMBO!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Celies are out. Still not APL yet,but got a bit more hang time in this braid out so I'm happy.



View attachment 2012-07-26 08.35.06.jpg



View attachment 2012-07-26 08.36.16.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ said:


> Celies are out. Still not APL yet,but got a bit more hang time in this braid out so I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161337
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161339
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Love the curls. And that color. It looks better everytime you post a new picture.


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ronie!!! I'm actually anxious to dye it back bright red again.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> Capilo Miel y Leche (Milk and Honey)...a Dominican conditioner. Every time she goes, she brings back hair products!!! I  her! She let us pick which one we want and since I love honey, I picked this one up. I was happy to search it on here and see that people were talking about it. Now I want to use it ASAP
> 
> It's mentioned on this thread. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=503623&highlight=miel+y+leche
> 
> I still have a little of this left from her last trip: http://www.amazon.com/Dominican-Naturals-Key-Treatment-Conditioner/dp/B00204A91E


 
So I didn't use the Capilo yet.  I DC'd on Tuesday with the Dominican Naturals, just trying to use the older one I have up first.  Currently bunning...may do a twistout this wknd and go ahead and open the Capilo.


----------



## gvin89

Back in twists until the end of the month.  I plan to get a trim next week as well...I'm definitely over due.


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks ronie!!! I'm actually anxious to dye it back bright red again.



That can be your APL gift to your hair for being so good. I have been wanting to color my hair but my hair needs to be in much better shape. So i tell her (yes i speak to my hair): When she is APL, with minimum breakage, and healthy ends she can get that color


----------



## ronie

KiWiStyle said:


> LMBO!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Well my dream was different, and i wish my dream was true in real life. I saw that i was braiding my strong and healthy hair and the braids went down to my waist It felt so real that i woke up smiling in bed until it hit me that i was still SL with thin and damaged ends


----------



## Kerryann

hair trigger growth elixer is here yippie and i will be by the door waiting for my huetiful steamer tomorrow


----------



## TheNDofUO

Im wearing my lace front now. I wear it during the day


----------



## NikkiQ

Braid out has been in some janky flat twists most of the day and gonna stay in them until tomorrow. I'll take em down in the morning to see what they look like.


----------



## lovebug10

The DB transitioning creme really leaves my hair moisturized for days so I didn't need to M&S tonight. I simply put a teeny bit of argan oil on my hair and then parted my hair in four big sections. I applied my Bee Mine with Sulfur to the scalp and then put each section in a big twist and pinned them to my head to go to sleep.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm so tired.  i really need to get some braids put in or something for awhile. i don't feel like doing my hair.


----------



## texasqt

My sis braided my hair. It will be 2 weeks next Wednesday. Great get up and go style. I keep it moisturized by spritzing it with water and sealing with Castor Oil. She did it really tight and my scalp was sore for 48 hours but it has been worth it.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ohhhhh that is SO cute texasqt!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Took the janky flat twists out. Not too bad. Wonder how long it'll last.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lovebug10

texasqt I LOVE it! I was just thinking that I may want to PS using this style! Maybe over my winter break I'll try it!


----------



## lamaria211

Very pretty texasqt!


----------



## RemyRem

lamaria211 said:


> You asking a bunch of pjs about good DCs
> I can name a few what exactly are you looking for?
> There is a thread dedicated to cone free conditioners if thats what your looking for I use cones so I.dont no many off the top of my head



lamaria211 oh okay. maybe I should look there too. Thanks for your help. I need to know a good protein conditioner though,,,any suggestions


----------



## texasqt

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ohhhhh that is SO cute @texasqt!!!


 


lovebug10 said:


> @texasqt I LOVE it! I was just thinking that I may want to PS using this style! Maybe over my winter break I'll try it!


 


lamaria211 said:


> Very pretty @texasqt!


 
Thanks ladies! This style has allowed me to start sweating during my workouts again.  I would try to keep them in longer but I know I mentally can't handle not washing my hair and scalp good after two weeks.


----------



## lamaria211

RemyRem said:


> lamaria211 oh okay. maybe I should look there too. Thanks for your help. I need to know a good protein conditioner though,,,any suggestions



Protein GPB all the way


----------



## livinthevida

esi.adokowa said:


> Hi ladies!
> Coming out of ninja lurk-land to say that I did suffer a bit of breakage in the back/middle of my hair due to relaxing and having a permanent dye applied in the same day. Oh well, live and learn, right?
> 
> But my hair is pretty much indestructible, and seems to still be growing. Even after the breakage, I'm only a few inches away from bsl!
> 
> When I reach bra strap, I'm going to maintain there for the rest of the year. That should give my shorter layers a chance to catch up a bit, while allowing me to grow out a bit of the broken sections.
> HHG ladies!


 Ninja esi.adokowa your hair looks great and you are now so close to BSL!



longhairdreaming said:


> Hey ladies, boy have I got some catching up to do! I'm back in the good ol' USA, sick but here, and can't wait to have a proper hair day lol. Still waiting on my flat iron from misikko.com to arrive which is a blessing though since we all know how doing your hair when sick, tired or just plain crappy works out...just curious to see how my two months of no flat iron worked out for me.


Welcome home longhairdreaming! I am curious to see how my hair is  coming along too with WGHO and will be posting new length pictures by  August 1st! 



NikkiQ said:


> Celies are out. Still not APL yet,but got a bit more hang time in this braid out so I'm happy.
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


Great hair NikkiQ! 



texasqt said:


> My sis braided my hair. It will be 2 weeks next Wednesday. Great get up and go style. I keep it moisturized by spritzing it with water and sealing with Castor Oil. She did it really tight and my scalp was sore for 48 hours but it has been worth it.


Beautiful style texasqt all the way up to the bun!


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies! This weekend officially marks my 6-month HHJ on July 28 AND ITS MY BIRTHDAY! I now have TWO GREAT reasons to CELEBRATE!!!  

I hope you all have a GREAT WEEKEND TOO  I'll catch up with new 30 Day pictures on August 1st showing a mini length check since June 30th! I can feel my hair a bit longer on my back and thicker all around yet a few pictures will help see  how I'm coming along with Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) :wink2:

Cheers Vida Ninja!


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy Birthday livinthevida!!!!!!


bouncy:


----------



## lamaria211

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Ladies! This weekend officially marks my 6-month HHJ on July 28 AND ITS MY BIRTHDAY! I now have TWO GREAT reasons to CELEBRATE!!!
> 
> I hope you all have a GREAT WEEKEND TOO  I'll catch up with new 30 Day pictures on August 1st showing a mini length check since June 30th! I can feel my hair a bit longer on my back and thicker all around yet a few pictures will help see  how I'm coming along with Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) :wink2:
> 
> Cheers Vida Ninja!



Happy birthday!!!! Enjoy


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

livinthevida

Happy Birthday.  Wishing you many more.


----------



## gvin89

livinthevida, HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLIE!  Enjoy your day/weekend!

Ladies, hope all of y'all are doing good. I'm still in twists and trying to retain my growth. Im in need of a trim and hope to get that done next week.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wore the hair out today and got a few looks. Not sure if they were in admiration or out of curiousity. The ladies here RARELY wear their natural curls. Everyone loves to straighten their hair or get BKTs


----------



## pookaloo83

Got my hair out today. It's humid as hell. Some man came up to me and asked me what my hairstyle was called. Asked if it was called the erykah badu. 

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^was he of the caucasian persuasion?


----------



## longhairdreaming

livinthevida said:


> Ladies! This weekend officially marks my 6-month HHJ on July 28 AND ITS MY BIRTHDAY! I now have TWO GREAT reasons to CELEBRATE!!!
> 
> I hope you all have a GREAT WEEKEND TOO  I'll catch up with new 30 Day pictures on August 1st showing a mini length check since June 30th! I can feel my hair a bit longer on my back and thicker all around yet a few pictures will help see  how I'm coming along with Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) :wink2:
> 
> Cheers Vida Ninja!



Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Onhergrind09

livinthevida, congrats and Happy Birthday!!! I wish you countless blessings during this new year of your life .


----------



## lovebug10

Guess who had a 1st time successful air-drying experience? I took a shower and spontenaously washed my hair in the shower. The weighed down feeling & oiliness was getting on my nerves and I wanted a clean scalp again. when I came out I was frustrated because I didn't feel like rollersetting and my SO was like why don't you just airdry your hair. I just looked at him like he was crazy. But then I realized I had too much to do. So I was like okay I'll airdry it and then DC tomorrow for a rollerset. I put a tshirt on my head and dried it that way for about 20 min as i did some chores around the house. when I took it off I applied some paul mitchel super skinny serum to the ends and tied a scarf as a headband around my edges to lay them flat. When it was 95% dry, I made four big sections and used transitioning creme on my NG and then a little on the lengths of my hair and then sealed with vatika frosting. I made about 6 big twists on my head and pinned them up and tied with a mesh scarf and went to bed. When I woke up I was in heaven. I had a thick luscious twistout (which is now bunned). I think I will deffinitely be airdrying a lot more. Plus I'm not gonna do the rollerset today. 

I'm super happy because my hair is soft and fluffy and feels great


----------



## Onhergrind09

lovebug10, congrats!!! I know that airdrying is a staple in my regimen that has made a BIG difference.


----------



## NikkiQ

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> Guess who had a 1st time successful air-drying experience? I took a shower and spontenaously washed my hair in the shower. The weighed down feeling & oiliness was getting on my nerves and I wanted a clean scalp again. when I came out I was frustrated because I didn't feel like rollersetting and my SO was like why don't you just airdry your hair. I just looked at him like he was crazy. But then I realized I had too much to do. So I was like okay I'll airdry it and then DC tomorrow for a rollerset. I put a tshirt on my head and dried it that way for about 20 min as i did some chores around the house. when I took it off I applied some paul mitchel super skinny serum to the ends and tied a scarf as a headband around my edges to lay them flat. When it was 95% dry, I made four big sections and used transitioning creme on my NG and then a little on the lengths of my hair and then sealed with vatika frosting. I made about 6 big twists on my head and pinned them up and tied with a mesh scarf and went to bed. When I woke up I was in heaven. I had a thick luscious twistout (which is now bunned). I think I will deffinitely be airdrying a lot more. Plus I'm not gonna do the rollerset today.
> 
> I'm super happy because my hair is soft and fluffy and feels great



That's great to hear lovebug10!!! I love hearing when you guys find techniques and products that works well for your hair!! Mama's proud!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211

Ok so I had to tweak my reggie a lil bit, I will no longer be doing overnight prepoos or overnight anything for that matter. It just opens up my cuticles to much to the point of unecessary roughness so im not sure yet if im going to do a short prepoo like for 2hrs or less or if im gonna just ditch prepooing all together.


----------



## TheNDofUO

livinthevida Happy Birthday.

August is my one year anniversary! Woo! I have progressed no where in terms of length but my hair health has improved.


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^^was he of the caucasian persuasion?



 no! Black! And he said I know it's natural, but what is it called. I said what do you mean? I had a braidout but didn't feel like saying it was cause he wouldn't understand. Lol

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> no! Black! And he said I know it's natural, but what is it called. I said what do you mean? I had a braidout but didn't feel like saying it was cause he wouldn't understand. Lol
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



Lmao "what is it called?"

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

My sister just got a new phone. So I had take length check pics.  gonna wash and dc my hair tomorrow. Then put in twists for 2 weeks at least.

It's like it won't budge. 
Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Meritamen

Looks like you're right at APL pookaloo83. Either that or you have one centimeter to go before turning into a ninja. Shall I bring out the cake for another APL grad?

ETA: I love your curl pattern. I think in another thread you said we're hair twins, I have to agree with that.


----------



## Meritamen

So right now I am grazing APL and have had to recently tweak my washing routine a bit. I still shampoo all my hair together with a sulfate-free shampoo but conditioning is tons easier in sections now. I used to think that it was unnecessary but wow does it make a difference now. Shower detangling is a breeze once again.


----------



## Kerryann

so i used my huetiful steamer today and it wasnt bad at all i guess but lets see whats the deal with steaming for the next couple of months


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> My sister just got a new phone. So I had take length check pics.  gonna wash and dc my hair tomorrow. Then put in twists for 2 weeks at least.
> 
> It's like it won't budge.
> Sent From Mah Phone



Pook are you SURE you aren't APL already??! Sure looks like you're there in that picture!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83 Girl! You are DEFINITELY APL!


----------



## NikkiQ

Afro puffs in effect! Lmao. Slept wth them in last night to make this braid out last,but it's on its last leg. Probably wash,DC and detangle today.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Fyne

^^^ Loving the puffs!! 

Checking in - on week 21 of a stretch and hanging in there. I have decided to start texlaxing gradually starting with the next touch up sometime in September after I come back from holidays.


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> Pook are you SURE you aren't APL already??! Sure looks like you're there in that picture!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



No not yet. I'm gonna straighten in September. I kinda wanna be FULL APL. But we'll see. I should have takeb the shirt off to get a more accurate pic.


----------



## lovebug10

NikkiQ said:


> That's great to hear lovebug10!!! I love hearing when you guys find techniques and products that works well for your hair!! Mama's proud!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Thanks so much NikkiQ!! This will save me at least 4 hours on wash days (I'm a VERY SLOW rollersetter)


----------



## lovebug10

Onhergrind09 said:


> lovebug10, congrats!!! I know that airdrying is a staple in my regimen that has made a BIG difference.



Onhergrind09 Yeah my hair feels so much THICKER. The only downside is that it shrinks a lot and my hair is already on the shorter side. However, when I'm APL or BSL I'm sure I won't mind the shrinkage as much!


----------



## Seamonster

Just did my monthly trim, my ends are coming together. Now I just need to get my twisting skills up and it is on like donkey kong.


----------



## lamaria211

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> My sister just got a new phone. So I had take length check pics.  gonna wash and dc my hair tomorrow. Then put in twists for 2 weeks at least.
> 
> It's like it won't budge.
> Sent From Mah Phone



Congrats you look apl from here!


----------



## lamaria211

Hello!! Yall sleep
Im up coconut oiling my ends


----------



## pookaloo83

Washed and twisted my hair tonight. So that will keep my hands out of it for at least a week or 2. I just need to go and order my Qhemet products. I ran out and my hair is acting up bad.


----------



## jprayze

Hey Everybody!  We are on page 2! <gasp>

Here's an update on what's going on with my hair:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16510781&postcount=1188


----------



## Evolving78

can i wash/dc my hair, clean up, get myself and the kiddies ready and be out the door by 2:40?  i don't know if i will have time to sit under the dryer.  ok, maybe i can wash, dc for while i clean up. (but i would like to use heat) i think i should wait until i come back home.  that would be pushing it, plus, i get very tired by 10-11am now.


----------



## NikkiQ

Leaving the hair free this week since I have a few parties going on this weekend. No sense in trying to braid it up and hide it under a wig if I'm gonna be on a slip n slide


----------



## lamaria211

I heart mega-tek


----------



## BrownSkin89

Hey girls! Is today length check day? I feel like I always happen to just catch it. 

First press and curl natural, ever in life i think. My stylist is natural and really knows what she's doing!

4a & still full CL even after a trim! (she's not scissor happy my ends were just a tad bit uneven)

I'll post the hair pics and follow w/ a length check when SO gets around lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hairqueen7

Hey everyone dcing and washing my hair then ,moisturizing and sealing then back in plaits under my wig. I have a question my hair seems to be.takin less time detangling and dc and washing , does that mean my hair is growing or I'm getting use to doin it so I'm doing it faster now?


----------



## NikkiQ

BrownSkin89 said:


> Hey girls! Is today length check day? I feel like I always happen to just catch it.
> 
> First press and curl natural, ever in life i think. My stylist is natural and really knows what she's doing!
> 
> 4a & still full CL even after a trim! (she's not scissor happy my ends were just a tad bit uneven)
> 
> I'll post the hair pics and follow w/ a length check when SO gets around lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
BrownSkin89 your hair looks great! Your stylist did a great job. Our next length check is in September, but you can post any pics you want. We won't stop you! We love hair porn around here




hairqueen7 said:


> Hey everyone dcing and washing my hair then ,moisturizing and sealing then back in plaits under my wig. I have a question my hair seems to be.takin less time detangling and dc and washing , does that mean my hair is growing or I'm getting use to doin it so I'm doing it faster now?


 
hairqueen7 sounds to me that you've gotten your routine down, found products that work well for you, and your hair is reacting to being treated properly


----------



## bajandoc86

It would be AWESOME if I was APL by our next length check in Sept. Sigh. I refuse to do any pull/stretch checks till then. My official goal is still Dec...but I'm getting antsy.

Patience...


----------



## hairqueen7

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> BrownSkin89 your hair looks great! Your stylist did a great job. Our next length check is in September, but you can post any pics you want. We won't stop you! We love hair porn around here
> 
> hairqueen7 sounds to me that you've gotten your routine down, found products that work well for you, and your hair is reacting to being treated properly



I was thinkin the same thing thnx


----------



## longhairdreaming

So I finally flat ironed my hair and while I'm less than pleased with my length I can't complain about the overall health of my hair. Since I'm starting to feel a bit frustrated about my lack of APL status lol I'm putting in some kinky twists till the end of Sept. Oh and I must say Roux Fermodyl 619 is amazing! I'm going to stock up on that before I leave for sure! I also love my new I*Pak flat iron(dual voltage yay!) though my technique is still the pits 'cause I can never get my hair swinging straight. Anyway here's a pic(I tried to wrap it and one side won't lay down  yea my technique needs all the help it can get erplexed. 
Taking suggestion.


----------



## NikkiQ

longhairdreaming said:
			
		

> So I finally flat ironed my hair and while I'm less than pleased with my length I can't complain about the overall health of my hair. Since I'm starting to feel a bit frustrated about my lack of APL status lol I'm putting in some kinky twists till the end of Sept. Oh and I must say Roux Fermodyl 619 is amazing! I'm going to stock up on that before I leave for sure! I also love my new I*Pak flat iron(dual voltage yay!) though my technique is still the pits 'cause I can never get my hair swinging straight. Anyway here's a pic(I tried to wrap it and one side won't lay down  yea my technique needs all the help it can get erplexed.
> Taking suggestion.



longhairdreaming your hair is lookin good! I've never heard of that flat iron before. Where did you get it? You'll be APL by our next check in too! Gonna have lots of graduates come September.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## longhairdreaming

Thanks NikkiQ. I got it at Sally's
http://www.sallybeauty.com/argan-iron/SBS-301624,default,pd.html


----------



## Evolving78

i'm not dusting or trimming my hair until Sept.  i am going to try my best to stay away from the heat and just roller set. (i always say that)


----------



## Lilmama1011

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i'm not dusting or trimming my hair until Sept.  i am going to try my best to stay away from the heat and just roller set. (i always say that)



It's honestly very easy and roller setting will keep you from worrying about your ends and I roller set all the time without heat and it come out so nice and shiny


----------



## Guinan

Hey Ladies! Been a while since I've posted here. I've been wearing my hair out but in braid outs with only using 4 braids so its more wavy. 

I just recently purchased a foil cap (looks like a silver shower cap). It's suppose to heat up your hair with using your natural body heat. I luv it, cause sometimes sitting under my dryer can be a pain and with the foil cap I can walk around and clean. 

I will post sum pics of my current hairstyle. I don't think I'll be APL by September, but I'm hoping my October.


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies! Been a while since I've posted here. I've been wearing my hair out but in braid outs with only using 4 braids so its more wavy.
> 
> I just recently purchased a foil cap (looks like a silver shower cap). It's suppose to heat up your hair with using your natural body heat. I luv it, cause sometimes sitting under my dryer can be a pain and with the foil cap I can walk around and clean.
> 
> I will post sum pics of my current hairstyle. I don't think I'll be APL by September, but I'm hoping my October.



I had one of these.  This is a reminder that I will need to but another one.  .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovebug10

hey ladies...

nothing new to report. except after learning how to successfully airdry I have been wearing my hair in 2 french braids at night and pinning the ends up. It looks like an old fashioned style but its great at protecting my hair at night.


----------



## Sheika415

I know it's late, but I would love to join after stalking this thread for soooo long!!

*Current length*: SL..maybe grazing full SL
*Hair texture*: Relaxed
*Apl goal month*: December...maybe early January
*Reggie*: (still working it out) 
DC at least 2x a week with CON moisture extreme conditioner
Moiusturize and seal every night (Wave nouveau and JBCO)
Co-wash at least 1x a week (aussie moist)
Haven't mastered the bun but I usually just pin my hair up, braid it up or put on a wig as protective styles
Greenhouse method at least three times a week 
Condition with protein once a month 
Relax 10-12 weeks (for now) 
Wash with shampoo as needed (Nexuss Therapee)
Trim ends with every relaxer...no one than 1/4" 

*Changing to reach APL: *Just sticking to my reggie

Unable to post pic now...to big I guess, but I will post a beginning pic soon...thxs, but there are pics on my blog http://hairilliterate.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kerryann

had plans to braid my hair up for my wig tonight but instead i found myself in a car accident earlier a guy who wasnt paying attention hit me from the back but thank GOD im fine and will consider all the hair stuff by the end of the week


----------



## newnyer

***Appears from the shadows***
Yeah I know you thought I was gone but, alas! I am still stalking you ladies!  Patiently waiting for your next length check so I can recruit more ninjas to the squad....



Ninja out. *vanishes*


----------



## LadyRaider

If I pull my hair from my nape down the front of my collar bone, I THINK the tip is just passed armpit length (gasp.) My armpit seems to move depending on the position of my arm. Do you count the crease when your arm is straight down, or the top of the Vee when your have your arm out a bit? The crease is a lot higher.

Regardless, I think I have it either way. I think...


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^LadyRaider my arm is usually down when I do pull tests so that's what I count. Just take a pic and show us woman!! We can help you figure it out


----------



## gforceroy

Delete...posted somewhere else..


----------



## ronie

Kerryann said:


> had plans to braid my hair up for my wig tonight but instead i found myself in a car accident earlier a guy who wasnt paying attention hit me from the back but thank GOD im fine and will consider all the hair stuff by the end of the week



Glad you are ok, and it wasn't serious. Now you can focus on your hair,


----------



## livinthevida

Hi Ladies! You know I'm a true fan  to post this late! I enjoyed a FUN WEEKEND  and will return tomorrow evening to catch up with everyone!

Here are a few new pictures showing how I wear my hair out on weekends. I like to do simple, easy, and quick two strand twists then out the door I go. The past few weekends these are my go-to style after a week of rollersetting!

1. first picture are my 2 two-strand twists, no comb used here just my fingers to gently seperate my damp hair in half
2. second picture are the results of the two-strand twists, my hair air-dried for an hour and was still a bit damp you can see there's a mushroom effect between the top and lower half of my hair 
3. third picture is an upclose view of my curls!

The final picture is a comparison of my June 30, 2012 length check compared to today's length check July 31, 2012. This picture shows little growth using Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) since July 1, 2012 yet BEST OF ALL my hair is thicker


----------



## longhairdreaming

Kerryann said:


> had plans to braid my hair up for my wig tonight but instead i found myself in a car accident earlier a guy who wasnt paying attention hit me from the back but thank GOD im fine and will consider all the hair stuff by the end of the week



Kerryann I'm sorry to hear about the accident but so happy you're ok!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm finally relaxing on Thursday after a 16 week stretch.  I'm getting close to APL, hopefully by December I'll make it.  I'm getting a .5-1" trim when I relax which will set me back some, we shall see.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Kerryam, So sorry about the car accident. I glad you are ok. Did your car survive?

Livingthevida. I am going to try the WG oil. Ever since my texurizer, I can't really tell if my hair is growing or not.

Good Morning Ladies,

I bought this new product from Sally's last weekend and I really like it. It's  Beautiful Textures moisture butter, whip curl creme and its mainly for curly, wavy, coiley and kinky hair. Have any of you ladies tried it? This product is good as a daily moisturizer and for braid-outs/twistouts (says on jar). I do like the product cause of the ingredients, moisture and scent, but it can be alittle oily so a little goes a long way. 

For 2nite, I plan on DC, Co-washing and doing a 4braid braid-out. I also will do a pull test. 

Question, I got a texturizer 7/1/12 w/ a trim. Would/Should I be able to see any new growth by now?


----------



## NikkiQ

I've been so hair bored lately!! Ugh!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I've been so hair bored lately!! Ugh!



You're  not alone, so have I :-(.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

longhairdreaming said:


> Kerryann I'm sorry to hear about the accident but so happy you're ok!


*Thank you very much im just happy my children werent in the car*




pelohello said:


> Kerryam, So sorry about the car accident. I glad you are ok. Did your car survive?
> *Yes mam just the lights and trunk needs a little fixing*


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida you are progressing well towards BSL


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I've been so hair bored lately!! Ugh!



Omg me too!


----------



## Meritamen

pelohello said:


> Question, I got a texturizer 7/1/12 w/ a trim. Would/Should I be able to see any new growth by now?


You might not notice the new growth coming in depending on how much texture is left in your after after texturizing it. So if your hair still looks pretty close to what it did sans chemical straightening there won't be a stark contrast at the demarcation line between the relaxed hair and new growth. HTH!



NikkiQ said:


> I've been so hair bored lately!! Ugh!


Same here. Haven't been playing in it much which is probably a good thing. Been keeping it in braids, can't be bothered to do anything else beyond the usual routine.


----------



## TLC1020

My hair has been in a bun lately and I'm not doing a length check until touch up day.. Currently 8 weeks post and going 12 weeks more than likely probably 16 if my hair don't look too rough..


----------



## lovebug10

tried the darcy's botanicals vanilla leave in that came as a sample with my order. So far it seems a bit watery and that it would make my straight sleek hair revert. Any reviews from you ladies?

Also I plan on washing by Saturday. The best part is I don't have to stress about finding time to rollerset because I mastered air drying!  WOOHOOOOOO!


----------



## Blairx0

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> tried the darcy's botanicals vanilla leave in that came as a sample with my order. So far it seems a bit watery and that it would make my straight sleek hair revert. Any reviews from you ladies?
> 
> Also I plan on washing by Saturday. The best part is I don't have to stress about finding time to rollerset because I mastered air drying!  WOOHOOOOOO!



I have the db leave-in in a different sent and liked it. I applied on wet hair that had been t-shirt dried. Watery leave-in is best for my low po strands, so this was a winner


----------



## AyannaDivine

I've been wigging it since Thursday and I'm sooo ready to wash my hair. 
Tonight: pre poo with DB Pumpkin Seed Elixer
Tomorrow: Wash (not sure with what), condish w/ DB Pumpkin Conditioner, air dry, cornrow
 with DB Coco Bean Cream


----------



## TheNDofUO

I need to relax! I'm almost half a year post and I'm now fighting tangles at my demarcation line. They are not too bad but my hair almost never tangles so I dont know how to cope. Plus (and more importantly in today's economy) I'm using more product for the same thing because I'm having to get in all that new growth.


----------



## lamaria211

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I have the db leave-in in a different sent and liked it. I applied on wet hair that had been t-shirt dried. Watery leave-in is best for my low po strands, so this was a winner



I want that DB Pumkin condish


----------



## jprayze

I think I'm gonna be trying to get to APL forever...anyway here are comparison pics between twistouts. First using MJs curly pudding only and the other using HE LTR followed by twisting with fantasia I.C. (green) gel.

Which one do u prefer?


----------



## Seamonster

jprayze they both look nice, but I like the one in the pink best because your ends curled up more.


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies THANK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU for all the wonderful Birthday Wishes!  

@lovebug10 Congratulations on your 1st air-drying experience! It's so easy to do and almost as addicting as rollersetting!!! 

@lamaria211 & Ladies! I am tweaking my reggie too  I thought it was good at first to try a new hair oil (Wild Growth Hair Oil) yet it's been impossible for me to know the right amount to use. Eventually I settled on using 2 drops every other day (except weekends) and had good results with thicker hair and (I think 0 length!). Thinking I'd give something else a try I found myself missing OCO! This means officially today I am returning to OCO  remember the photo with half jar left? Yes! I still have it! I bet this half will take me to the end of 2012! since the 1st half lasted 5 whole months  I'll add my tweaked reggie in a new post listing mesh rollers, moisturizer, and hair dryer!

@pookaloo83 Congratulations on reaching APL! I am with the ladies you are APL! 

@jprayze I read the update! what is the HTGE?

Welcome @Sheika415!

@Kerryann sorry to hear that happened hoping you are ok! 

Hilarious @newnyer!  We see you recruiting ninjas  

@pelohello I was happy to take a LEAP and try a new hair oil yet I'm returning to my favorite OCO! the only challenge I had in using WGHO was knowing the right number of drops to apply. WGHO is very light and spreads easily like OCO


----------



## livinthevida

In yesterday's length check my hair length is the pretty close to same as 30 Days ago  (July 1, 2012) when I started to use Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO). I feel my hair is thicker yet no length gained these first 30 Days. I bet if I stay with using WGHO I may see added growth yet I miss OCO! And similar to when I applied OCO I experienced growth and thicker hair over 5 months. Win win both ways yet OCO does a MUCH BETTER rollerset!

*Here is my updated hair regimen beginning August 1, 2012:*

*Daily (Monday - Thursday)*
1. massage OCO onto scalp and apply R&B (Revive and Balance) Moisturizer from ears to ends
2. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap as I workout in the AM  
3. cool rinse hair
4. gently squeeze excess water
5. roller set hair with Mesh Rollers
6. sit under Hair Dryer (today my hair completely dried in 35 minutes  this works for me giving me a chance to sit and have a light breakfast)
7. lose rollers and out the door I go!

*Daily (Friday - Saturday)*
1. split hair into two halves
2. set hair in 2 two-strand twist
3. let hair naturally air dry
4. undo twists 
5. a-ok to shake hair like a rocker 

*Weekly (Sunday only!)*
1. divide hair into 4 sections
2. apply Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask to each section from crown to ends
3. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap and leave Mask in hair for at least 20 minutes (slather it on pretty good! )
4. warm rinse and let hair naturally air dry
5. set hair into 2 two-strand twist


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I've been so hair bored lately!! Ugh!



Me too. I'm in twists (with my own hair) cause I don't know what to do. Thinking of putting in crochet braids. Haven't done those in a while.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Rocky91

why did i never join this challenge?? *scratching my head*
anyways, i hope to reach APL by December.
i'm so annoyed at my hair-it seems like it's sooo hard for me to retain, but i can't really blame anyone but my own self. I like to style and manipulate...but my strands are fine and don't enjoy all of that.
anyways, this was my hair june 14th. I am attempting to grow it out blunt, so i trim fairly regularly. this is probably a big reason for my slow retention, but delaying trims in the past just eventually resulted in a whole lotta splits and damaged ends that had to be cut off in the end anyways.





currently, i'm in the twist/braid/bun for growth challenge, so i hope to see some results from that.
i may also weave it up for back to school, because i do get good retention in weaves, and i get to style hair, which is a win.


----------



## Lurkee

Rocky91 , your hair looks very pretty and full. I wish my hair was very dense and not see through


----------



## Guinan

Rocky91, Welcome!! I luv the color and the cut. Your hair is beautiful. 

Livingthevida do you wet your hair everyday? Are you natural? I started working out on my lunch breaks, but before I had the minibraids so sweating wasn't a problem. Now I wear my hair in braidouts. I haven't worked out in a month & I want to start back up again. Do you re-braid your hair when you workout?


----------



## jprayze

[USER=339021 said:
			
		

> livinthevida[/USER];16532277]
> jprayze I read the update! what is the HTGE?


 
Hair Trigger Growth Elixir - a lot of ladies around the board are using it, but I haven't really seen any growth compare pics yet.  Guess I'll be the first...  The ingredients are really good though.

I started using it on August 1st, using this method:


Daily Treatment:  Apply hair trigger explosive growth elixir to the scalp making sure to apply to no more than 1 inch of hair from the root.  Massage in well with fingertips starting from nape and edges towards the crown thoroughly for 2-5 minutes.  Style as usual.  Apply up to twice daily or as needed.
They have 2 formulas-- regular and lightweight.  I've been currently using the regular formula and I don't think it's too heavy for me.

http://www.hairtriggergrowthelixir.com/


----------



## NikkiQ

Rocky91 it's about time you brought that gorgeous hair up in here and joined us!!!


----------



## jprayze

Seamonster said:


> @jprayze they both look nice, but I like the one in the pink best because your ends curled up more.


 
Thanks I'm trying to nail down my twistout products because I'm going to wear a twistout in Dominican Republic when I go for Labor Day weekend.  I'm not sure why my ends curled up more, but I guess my hair liked the Fantasia IC better than Ms Jessie's.


----------



## NikkiQ

Spur of the moment pull test



View attachment 2012-08-02 08.45.54.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Spur of the moment pull test
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162145
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



APL Ninja at her finest!   ok can we officially say you are APL now?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Nope. Not claiming it until I reach it in the back


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> Spur of the moment pull test
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162145
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Now you cannot deny it!  You know what it is.. you have become an APL


----------



## NikkiQ

I wish I could take a pull test pic on a back so I can show you guys that I'm not APL yet! I refuse to be a ninja in my own challenge dammit!!!


----------



## -PYT

Maybe I should just keep mini twists in an updo for a couple months.  I feel like i may have hairnorexia or whatever.


----------



## Mjon912

Did I miss a length check...jeeze...n e way I've been off protective styling, just trying to enjoy my hair! Nothing new or special, I stopped using my mn and switched over to hair trigger growth elixir...I'll get back on mn after my birthday in sept n use it till Halloween....tis all =)

livinthevida your hair looks good!!!
Kerryann omg, I'm glad your ok! Scary
NikkiQ I was bored with my hair too, so im just wearing it out, what the point in fighting for health and length if I never get to enjoy it


----------



## NikkiQ

All this talk of Wild Growth Hair Oil and Hair Trigger. I can't wait to see these results!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I wish I could take a pull test pic on a back so I can show you guys that I'm not APL yet! I refuse to be a ninja in my own challenge dammit!!!



In my experience, front is harder to reach than back so claim it woman!


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> All this talk of Wild Growth Hair Oil and Hair Trigger. I can't wait to see these results!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Are you still using MN? If so how is it?


----------



## hairqueen7

Lurkee said:
			
		

> In my experience, front is harder to reach than back so claim it woman!



That's what I'm saying


----------



## hairqueen7

Question: if my back seems to b growing faster than my side's, eventually what shape will my hair grow into


----------



## lamaria211

hairqueen7 said:
			
		

> Question: if my back seems to b growing faster than my side's, eventually what shape will my hair grow into



I believe a u shape


----------



## hairqueen7

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I believe a u shape



Yay I hope So I want that shape anyway lol


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Are you still using MN? If so how is it?



Unfortunately I am not using MN anymore. I haven't been able to find it locally and no one ships to PR online. I'm in a dill of a pickle.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee said:
			
		

> In my experience, front is harder to reach than back so claim it woman!



I was pulling a piece from the back over my shoulder to the front. I never really use my hair in the front in length checks since they grow SO SLOW!! My bangs are just now chin length.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> All this talk of Wild Growth Hair Oil and Hair Trigger. I can't wait to see these results!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



starting mine tonight


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> Hair Trigger Growth Elixir - a lot of ladies around the board are using it, but I haven't really seen any growth compare pics yet.  Guess I'll be the first...  The ingredients are really good though.
> 
> I started using it on August 1st, using this method:
> 
> 
> Daily Treatment:  Apply hair trigger explosive growth elixir to the scalp making sure to apply to no more than 1 inch of hair from the root.  Massage in well with fingertips starting from nape and edges towards the crown thoroughly for 2-5 minutes.  Style as usual.  Apply up to twice daily or as needed.
> They have 2 formulas-- regular and lightweight.  I've been currently using the regular formula and I don't think it's too heavy for me.
> 
> http://www.hairtriggergrowthelixir.com/


Hilarious jprayze! the website says 
"Grow
Hard
or
Go
Home!"  Good ingredients & I LOVE that they have yummy scents to choose from! Lemongrass, Brown Sugar, Honey Dew YUUUUUM! and they're right we deserve "to walk around smelling like the goddess you are!"


----------



## livinthevida

pelohello said:


> Rocky91, Welcome!! I luv the color and the cut. Your hair is beautiful.
> 
> Livingthevida do you wet your hair everyday? Are you natural? I started working out on my lunch breaks, but before I had the minibraids so sweating wasn't a problem. Now I wear my hair in braidouts. I haven't worked out in a month & I want to start back up again. Do you re-braid your hair when you workout?


pelohello Yes! I work out 6 days a week (rest on Sundays!) yet I've moved my workouts to the morning now that I have a hair dryer  helps me get out the door that much quicker. I am ol' natural haven't relaxed in over 10 years. Plus I do a cool rinse after my workouts there's no shampoo here as I have all the OCO and Moisturizer I rinse weekdays. When working out I like to have all my hair loose when wearing the Conditioning Cap - lots of sweat but I feel SO GREAT afterwards


----------



## lamaria211

Kerryann said:
			
		

> starting mine tonight



Are you gonna take some before and after pics?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^she better take some pics! I wanna see!! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## newnyer

**whispers from the shadows**
” OOOh NikkiQ.....we know where to ffiiinndd yoooouu! You can't fight us for long woman...lol”


----------



## ronie

Lurkee said:


> Now you cannot deny it!  You know what it is.. you have become an APL



 she has.


----------



## NikkiQ

Damn Ninjas! Back up off me. I ain't claming diddly squat and you can't make me!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## longhairdreaming

Lol oh the ninjas...


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Damn Ninjas! Back up off me. I ain't claming diddly squat and you can't make me!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Ok you can be an undercover ninja
Gonna coat my hair in a mix of EVOCO &WGO today (no bag) bun it and tie it up in my durag then DC tomorrow morning on dry hair for hrs no heat. Use my Silk Elements leave in and seal with Vatika oil. Il be redoing my minis next weekend.
Oh and im gonna try out this coffee oil on my scalp and hope it slows down all the pp shedding


----------



## AlwaysNatural

Hey, this is going to sound weird but when all my hair is pulled back it's apl almost bsl, but when it's not it is approaching apl? Perhaps that is some sort of layering effect? I'm going to go look in the mirror again..but i don't think i am apl? I'm going to try and find an opportunity to upload a picture as I don't currently have a camera or camera device before Sunday when I get installed box braids.


----------



## lovebug10

so I tried the shescentit tahitian vanilla leave in spray. It makes my hair wet but I think I used too much because I was trying to get all my new growth. The directions do say to use as a leave in after a wash so i think when I wash tonight I will try it that way. For now I am loving the DB Transitioning creme A LOT better for my NG. I used the Shescentit spray and then the DB and then the hairveda vatika frosting to seal. THe lengths feel soft by the NG is more on the hard side. I shall experiment and see what works best. I really want this product to work for my hair and it SMELLS SO GOOD!


----------



## Guinan

lovebug10, that leave-in sounds good. Where did you get it from?

Any weekend hair plan ladies?

I plan on attempting to do a tea rinse then DC till Sunday, cowash and then a braid out.


----------



## NikkiQ

AlwaysNatural said:


> Hey, this is going to sound weird but when all my hair is pulled back it's apl almost bsl, but when it's not it is approaching apl? Perhaps that is some sort of layering effect? I'm going to go look in the mirror again..but i don't think i am apl? I'm going to try and find an opportunity to upload a picture as I don't currently have a camera or camera device before Sunday when I get installed box braids.


 
Hmmm...that's kinda odd. I can't really picture it in my head AlwaysNatural. Do you mean pulled back behind your ears or pulled back in a ponytail?


----------



## Seamonster

I am surrounded by Ninjas; You know who you are :eye:


----------



## TheNDofUO

Seamonster are us SLs the MINORITY, now?


----------



## Seamonster

TheNDofUO  I think there are just a few of us trying to make it by New Years. I think two inches to be grazing APL, what about you?


----------



## MeowMix

Hold up.  How is it that I'm out this thread for a week, trying to catch up and Nikki is APL?  This is what I get for being lazy. '

Bye Nikki  

Signed

Meow'you know I'm just playing'Mix


----------



## livinthevida

AlwaysNatural said:


> Hey, this is going to sound weird but when all my hair is pulled back it's apl almost bsl, but when it's not it is approaching apl? Perhaps that is some sort of layering effect? I'm going to go look in the mirror again..but i don't think i am apl? I'm going to try and find an opportunity to upload a picture as I don't currently have a camera or camera device before Sunday when I get installed box braids.


Same here AlwaysNatural! my hair has many lengths when completely dry and no roller-set it is very short  after a roller-set it rests on my shoulders, when completely wet from the shower my hair is right at APL, yet for the last 2 length checks I did a pull test on dry hair to show my length  

ALL THIS and still I'm able to show I am at APL


----------



## livinthevida

pelohello said:


> lovebug10, that leave-in sounds good. Where did you get it from?
> 
> Any weekend hair plan ladies?
> 
> I plan on attempting to do a tea rinse then DC till Sunday, cowash and then a braid out.


pelohello I'll be setting my go-to style of 2 two-strand twists this weekend


----------



## Kerryann

oh my my mommy wig is off the chain i lurves this wig


----------



## livinthevida

Seamonster said:


> @TheNDofUO  I think there are just a few of us trying to make it by New Years. I think two inches to be grazing APL, what about you?



@Seamonster & @TheNDofUO there's a few of us "unofficially" @  SL  (<---- fairy dust to you!) after a roller-set my hair currently falls to my shoulders! Right along with you to the end of the year I'll check in


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Damn Ninjas! Back up off me. I ain't claming diddly squat and you can't make me!!
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


LOL @NikkiQ! ok we'll back off (...just a little for now  )

As long as YOU know that WE ALL know that you have reached APL! Congratulations!


----------



## NikkiQ

I am SO looking forward to wash day tomorrow. It's been a long time in the making. I feel a protein treatment in my future.


----------



## bones

I have been so MIA. But I had my wash day yesterday, and today I actually styled it. I still can't do bantu knots, they just wont stay! So, I have like pinned twists in my hair, I am really style-challenged unless it's a twist-out/braid-out.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Seamonster I used to be an inch and a half from APL but i hated by ends so I snipped off an inch and a half I still have one inch of pre-hhj thin ends. They'll need to go eventually but my heart can't take so much cutting. I'll probably still be in the challenge in 2013. LOL


----------



## TheNDofUO

I need to wear my wig. But I'm relaxing soon with a Super Lye relaxer. I want to cornrow but I'm scared for my scalp. What do you think?


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I'm 10 weeks post and plan to get a touch up at 12 or 13 weeks post. My hair is a lot softer and straighter since I finally moisturized and oiled my scalp yesterday. I had been neglecting my hair when I know I shouldn't but I wasn't home for about a week and didn't have any of my hair products and didn't know I wasn't going to be home. My boyfriend commented on how thick my hair has gotten and says he did not like when it was thin. He doesn't think I need to relax but I feel my hair is doing better than when it was in its natural state just a few months earlier.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Oh mer gherd! I hate my hair in PS. I only had these twists in for a week tomorrow and I already wanna rip them out. My hair likes to be out. I like my hair OUT. It'll probably take me a long time to get to APL, but I hate Protective styling. It's for the birds! Birds I tell you!

Gonna take these twists out, then put them in Celie's.


----------



## KiWiStyle

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Oh mer gherd! I hate my hair in PS. I only had these twists in for a week tomorrow and I already wanna rip them out. My hair likes to be out. I like my hair OUT. It'll probably take me a long time to get to APL, but I hate Protective styling. It's for the birds! Birds I tell you!
> 
> Gonna take these twists out, then put them in Celie's.



That's funny, I'm the total opposite.  I can't stand my hair out anymore.  Hopefully I'll get over my phobia after I reach full APL.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Love my curls but the thinness is really making me sad :-(


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ chile...you ARE APL!! You in denial.  Congrats!


----------



## gvin89

Hey ladies! Fresh out the shop....got a trim/cut after 8 months. My ends were in bad shape so a good chunk came off....back to SL. Mixed emotions but I know I'd rather have healthy hair over long hair with botched ends. Last pic is from Jan 2012...


----------



## Meritamen

Whoa, gvin89 your hair is beautiful!


----------



## AlwaysNatural

NikkiQ said:


> Hmmm...that's kinda odd. I can't really picture it in my head AlwaysNatural. Do you mean pulled back behind your ears or pulled back in a ponytail?



When all of my hair is brushed back meaning no hair rests on the sides just everything pulled back, basically a pony tail with no ponytail holder it is apl almost bsl. With everything parted and worn normally it does not look apl. Maybe i can't see the true length because everything looks the same length and the sides of my hair are not layered.


----------



## polished07

I feel like I've asked this before but what vits are y'all taking? I feel like my vit Reggie is basic I take ultra nourish hsn vits a multi vit, super b complex, fish oil and I'm gonna get some garlic supps to prepare for fall when my shedding is the worst. I need to be more consistent to I'm so half arse with them I'm trying to make sure I take them everyday of this month just to get back in the habit


----------



## lovebug10

pelohello said:


> lovebug10, that leave-in sounds good. Where did you get it from?
> 
> Any weekend hair plan ladies?
> 
> I plan on attempting to do a tea rinse then DC till Sunday, cowash and then a braid out.



pelohello I got the leave-in spray from shescentit.com and the Transitioning Creme Moisturizer from Darcy's Botanicals


----------



## Fyne

Meritamen said:


> Whoa, @gvin89 your hair is beautiful!



Agreed!


----------



## gvin89

Meritamen said:
			
		

> Whoa, gvin89 your hair is beautiful!





			
				Fyne said:
			
		

> Agreed!



Meritamen and Fyne, thank you both!


----------



## longhairdreaming

gvin89 said:


> Hey ladies! Fresh out the shop....got a trim/cut after 8 months. My ends were in bad shape so a good chunk came off....back to SL. Mixed emotions but I know I'd rather have healthy hair over long hair with botched ends. Last pic is from Jan 2012...



Well you hair looks healthy and beautiful!


----------



## TheNDofUO

I relaxed my hair yesterday. Best relaxer experience since the start of my HHJ. I will give details as soon as I can be bothered


----------



## gvin89

longhairdreaming said:
			
		

> Well you hair looks healthy and beautiful!



Thank you! It does and I'm very pleased with it!


----------



## NikkiQ

About to get started on my hair. Gonna pamper it all day!! I see some Celies again in my future. I'll have DH take a pull test pic in the back to let you guys see that I'm not APL and I'm not a ninja!!


----------



## lovebug10

Creating a big Darcy's Botanicals cart. I love this line, I love their service and I love the way my hair feels. I'm going to order more transitioning creme since my hair literally drinks it up, some of the daily leave in, the deep conditioner and an oil (not sure which one yet). I was going to make a hairveda order and I realized that I only like the vatika frosting. However thats $11 but the shipping is $7 and I'm not paying almost $20 for 1 thing of oil. I'm praying that the DB oil works well for my hair because I don't want to waste all my money on shipping. Any of you ladies have a suggestion?

Also last night I M&S and slept with 2 french braids. I'm rocking the cutest braidout ponytail right now  I think I will continue to style like this for the rest of the week.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Seeing a lot less shedding from washing in 4 parts.  Also seeing my edges flourish from not stressing them with cotton headbands.  Overall hair growth is coming along nicely, but still gonna fall short of APL for my Birthday this month I think...  Still slackin on taking my vits regularly.  

I LOVE the feeling of my hair brushing against my back again.  I can't wait till I can grab it behind my back again...used to Love doing that.


----------



## lamaria211

So I did one coffee rinse so far and it stopped my pp shedding ill do another my next wash day. I also started taking down my.minis and while im on a no length check challenge it appears that ive made apl in the front as well!! My hair seems to grow better and faster in my braids ill probably be finished taking them out by tuesday then ill redo them fri or sat after a good dc I think I may use my Kerapro Treatment and if needed ill follow up with a moisturizing cw using HE LTR  but for the next few days ill just be usingy AR braidspray (almost gone) and oils to M&S


----------



## lovebug10

lamaria211 ooo I keep meaning to do a coffee rinse. Hopefully mine is just as successful as yours


----------



## Hyacinthe

gvin89 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Fresh out the shop....got a trim/cut after 8 months. My ends were in bad shape so a good chunk came off....back to SL. Mixed emotions but I know I'd rather have healthy hair over long hair with botched ends. Last pic is from Jan 2012...



Gorgeous !!!! I love how it's looks so bouncy n full. Yep yep thumbs up!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay ladies...lemme have it.


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ I'm afraid you're officially a ninja ! Congrats!!!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

Yep APL.  Congrats.  For me,  maybe Dec.


----------



## NikkiQ

But I don't wanna be a ninja. I gotta keep hosting the challenge!!!


----------



## Meritamen

Congrats NikkiQ! Hope to join you soon!

I'm sooooo close to APL I just know it. I ready for BSL 2013 already!


----------



## NikkiQ

Hopefully I can host the BSL 2013 challenge next year


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hopefully I can host the BSL 2013 challenge next year



And hopefully I'll be joining you over there I get excited just thinking about the possibilities!


----------



## Hyacinthe

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Okay ladies...lemme have it.



Yeah your so APL. Congratulations. !!!! Yeah!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> About to get started on my hair. Gonna pamper it all day!! I see some Celies again in my future. I'll have DH take a pull test pic in the back to let you guys see that I'm not APL and I'm not a ninja!!





NikkiQ said:


> Okay ladies...lemme have it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162569



 :assimilat:  You can not fight the ninjas. Congratulations NikkiQ I am so happy for you. :woohoo2:


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ, I am so jealous! Congrats on making APL


----------



## lovebug10

NikkiQ said:


> Okay ladies...lemme have it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162569



NikkiQ congrats you are APL!!!! 


...alright now imma need someone to sprinkle some of this APL fairy dust over my head!


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Okay ladies...lemme have it.



Raises fists in triumph! 
-ninja out


----------



## Fyne

NikkiQ Our host is a ninja  What will we do?? Congrats!!!

TheNDofUO - Need details & pics please!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm not going anywhere!! I'm gonna be a not to secretive ninja


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhhhh Celies how I've missed you so!


----------



## hairqueen7

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> But I don't wanna be a ninja. I gotta keep hosting the challenge!!!



Congrats, well keep hosting I don't care if u made it or not we love u in here


----------



## gvin89

Congrats NikkiQ! You made it...that's what you've been striving and hoping for...EMBRACE IT!


----------



## Guinan

Good Morning Ladies!!

I finally bought the Wild Growth Oil (the one in the white and green bottle). On the bottle it says to use 1-3 times per week. Do any of you ladies use it more than 1-3 per week? I want to make this my new sealant. I plan on taking before & after pics to see if I have any progress.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^I know that livinthevida uses WGHO. Hopefully she can come and chime in with some advice for you pelohello


----------



## KiWiStyle

Post deleted.


----------



## KiWiStyle

CONGRATULATIONS NikkiQ ON making APL!! 

I relaxed last Thursday and cut about an inch to even my back hemline.  Realistically, I won't make APL by 12/31, I'm now looking at 4/2013 instead.  A four month setback is hard but my thin ends were beginning to be unbearable to look at.  

Here is my relaxer results:

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## buddhas_mom

Congratulations NikkiQ


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Looks great KiWiStyle! Is that your natural color and what are you using to get that SHINE!!????


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^Looks great KiWiStyle! Is that your natural color and what are you using to get that SHINE!!????



Thanks!  Yes this is my natural color, I love it!  My mom would always say my hair is the same color as my dad's mustache, lol!   The shine is courtesy of African Royal Hot Six Oil.  I just discovered it a few weeks ago and the shine this stuff has is incredible.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle, I luv your hair color!


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle, I luv your hair color!



Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0

I am thinking of bunning for a few months. Has anyone had success with this. I thinking one day to dry in a low bun than 3-4 days in a high bun then DC and repeat. I will have to tension blow dry when its gets cooler because my hair takes 2 days to dry even when it is hot. Any thoughts? Warnings? Suggestions?

Maybe I i will start a thread seeking advice from slow dryers on styling.


----------



## Seamonster

KiWiStyle great job, you hair came out nice and thick


----------



## Fyne

KiWiStyle I luv your relaxer results and your natural hair color, did you relax at home and how often do you relax? I feel like I wont make APL this year either but enjoying the journey and I need to put the scissors down!!


----------



## lamaria211

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I am thinking of bunning for a few months. Has anyone had success with this. I thinking one day to dry in a low bun than 3-4 days in a high bun then DC and repeat. I will have to tension blow dry when its gets cooler because my hair takes 2 days to dry even when it is hot. Any thoughts? Warnings? Suggestions?
> 
> Maybe I i will start a thread seeking advice from slow dryers on styling.



I wear mins but I keep them,bunned 24/7 I only take the bun out to M&S daily or when im adding my DC then its right back in a bun I even sleep with it bunned. I do keep my scrunchy oiled as well


----------



## Evolving78

congrats NikkiQ and very nice KiwiStyle!

i guess i will wash my hair tonight and air dry.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Seamonster said:


> KiWiStyle great job, you hair came out nice and thick



Thanks Seamonster!!  FYI, I didn't relax myself, my paranoia s awful, I'm afraid I'll watch my hair slowly slide down my drain, lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Fyne said:


> KiWiStyle I luv your relaxer results and your natural hair color, did you relax at home and how often do you relax? I feel like I wont make APL this year either but enjoying the journey and I need to put the scissors down!!



Thanks Fyne!  I relaxed at the salon and this was my first 16 week relaxer stretch.  It was a difficult decision to cut an inch knowing my end of year goal but what good is APL hair if the ends wispy are see thru?  It was a necessary evil and I want to br FULL APL when I do claim it. I really want my hair to sit at APL and not stretch to it.  I'm enjoying the journey as well ;-)


----------



## jprayze

The awkward moment when you are DCing and have no idea how you are styling your hair when you rinse it out Lol...that's me right now!


----------



## texasqt

Congrats NikkiQ!!!


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:
			
		

> The awkward moment when you are DCing and have no idea how you are styling your hair when you rinse it out Lol...that's me right now!



Decided to roller set and air dry...we will see what happens in the am


----------



## pookaloo83

Dcing right now. Did a little trim before my wash. I needed it. Gonna lightly blowdry and braid it up. Might go back to my weekly/biweekly light blowdrys. Seen some ssk's.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Seamonster

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks Fyne!  I relaxed at the salon and this was my first 16 week relaxer stretch.  It was a difficult decision to cut an inch knowing my end of year goal but what good is APL hair if the ends wispy are see thru?  It was a necessary evil and I want to br FULL APL when I do claim it. I really want my hair to sit at APL and not stretch to it.  I'm enjoying the journey as well ;-)



Yes, I want my hair to hang to APL when I flat iron too. Whenever that happens I will claim it.


----------



## jprayze

When I was roller setting last nite, I did a pull test and I am almost back to APL! I think i can reclaim by the end of September. I haven't used any heat on my hair for over a month.  My hair needed that break! And it stopped me from checking my length constantly . Trying to wait until September to straighten so I can be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Guinan

Good Morning Ladies,

I was inspired @NikkiQ, to do a pull test to see where I am at and it looks like I don't have much longer until I can claim APL. I think I should be there by October. 

@livinthevida, I bought the WGHO Sunday and so far it's great. How often do you use it? I'm gonna do the recommended amount for right now except for I'm not going to do the 20 drops per section. It was alittle too oily for me. 

I know you guys like pics, so here are sum pics of my pull test and my current style (I think it's called the navy bun).

Happy Growing Tuesday!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ohhhhhhhh that bun pelohello!!!! :lovedrool:


----------



## jprayze

Hey ladies...heres my pull and roller set results. Still need to perfect my technique and allow at least 12 hours to air dry.  I need to work on edges a bit more while it's wet so they can be more smooth but this stuff doesn't like to be straight


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^Yup. You'll be APL again by October jprayze


----------



## lamaria211

DCing on dry hair with HE LTR, Keratin Minerals DC, Oils and honey for an hr


----------



## pookaloo83

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Yes, I want my hair to hang to APL when I flat iron too. Whenever that happens I will claim it.



Same here. These pull tests do nothing for me bi wanna see my hair flat ironed before I call anything. Lol

Oh how I love fresh ends. It feels so good to pull apart my hair and it separate with no snags or hesitation. Love it!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## pookaloo83

pelohello said:
			
		

> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I was inspired @NikkiQ, to do a pull test to see where I am at and it looks like I don't have much longer until I can claim APL. I think I should be there by October.
> 
> @livinthevida, I bought the WGHO Sunday and so far it's great. How often do you use it? I'm gonna do the recommended amount for right now except for I'm not going to do the 20 drops per section. It was alittle too oily for me.
> 
> I know you guys like pics, so here are sum pics of my pull test and my current style (I think it's called the navy bun).
> 
> Happy Growing Tuesday!



Love this bun ma'am.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^Yup. You'll be APL again by October @jprayze


 
Now maybe I should wait to flat iron until October so I can be sure.


----------



## kristaa.10

Happy happy happy APL NikkiQ! Can't wait to join you lol


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I'm not going anywhere!! I'm gonna be a not to secretive ninja



Ha! Ha! Yesss! NikkiQ you must now join forces with us ninjas without a fight...it will be easier that way. 
Don't worry- your membership as a ninja will not require your silence...just think of it as being our APL ninja/APL hopeful Liaison.  CONGRATS!!

*ducks behind couch*


----------



## newnyer

Double post


----------



## Fyne

All this progress!! Keep them progress pics coming ladies, I luv it!

Co-wash day today but im feeling the itis set in..


----------



## lamaria211

Ladies don't you love when you have those days when you can see and feel your hair is growing (nicely) I'm having that moment right now. Ever since I took out my minis I'm loving my hair its grown and it feels thick and lush in my hands I'm having a hard time keeping my hands out of it. I can't wait till next wash day(Fri) so I can redo my minis again


----------



## Guinan

Thanks, pookaloo83 & nikkiq! I hoping by keeping my hair up I'll be APL by October.

lamaria211, I'm feeling that way too. I keep looking at my bun


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Ladies don't you love when you have those days when you can see and feel your hair is growing (nicely) I'm having that moment right now. Ever since I took out my minis I'm loving my hair its grown and it feels thick and lush in my hands I'm having a hard time keeping my hands out of it. I can't wait till next wash day(Fri) so I can redo my minis again



How long are you gonna leave the minis in for this time?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

newnyer said:
			
		

> Ha! Ha! Yesss! NikkiQ you must now join forces with us ninjas without a fight...it will be easier that way.
> Don't worry- your membership as a ninja will not require your silence...just think of it as being our APL ninja/APL hopeful Liaison.  CONGRATS!!
> 
> *ducks behind couch*



An APL liason?  good suggestion

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

Nikkyq when you gonna start that bsl 2013 challenge? I'm ready


----------



## AlwaysNatural

Alright I am appararently APL however... my hair is uneven the right side is 14" (the apl side) then left 11 1/2" going to canerow, megatek and jcbo the left side to death until it is almost even then even it out again. But when all pulled back. I am APL. I guess now my goal is a full, even APL.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> @Nikkyq when you gonna start that bsl 2013 challenge? I'm ready


 
Not til October or November. Gotta make sure I don't create on when someone else has the same idea.


----------



## polished07

I have decided if I can get back to this by my dec 31 or my nappiversary (1yr after bc) in jan with thicker fuller end I will be satisfied I just need to make BSB before my move in aug for some reason that's my goal lol Im envisioning MBL hair for my wedding too so we shall see


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I'm not going anywhere!! I'm gonna be a not to secretive ninja


 @NikkiQ! & Ladies! Vida Ninja checking in! i'm catching up  and chiming in to see where I can help


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies I've yet to use a moisturizer this year or any year lol as I began my new HHJ and I like this one ALOT! Here are a few pictures showing my hair out of plait braids naturally air-dried. Amazing to see how well the R&B Moisturizer by Lush Cosmetics helps create these oh so soft curls  not too much of a difference between using only the Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) for 5 months the first half of this year. The results are similar in creating easy to style hair, yet the scent of R&B lasts much longer compared to OCO (?maybe the heated roller set helps with this?) it smells so nice all day long where the OCO would fade by early morning with a natural air dried rollerset. R&B is also a cleaner rinse compared to OCO and WGHO oils. Even when I cooled rinse with the oils there was always a little left over yet with R&B it washes clean. I think these are all good products so far I'll continue to keep you ladies posted


----------



## livinthevida

pelohello said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!
> 
> I finally bought the Wild Growth Oil (the one in the white and green bottle). On the bottle it says to use 1-3 times per week. Do any of you ladies use it more than 1-3 per week? I want to make this my new sealant. I plan on taking before & after pics to see if I have any progress.


pelohello I think this is the exact one I used from June 30 - July 31, 2012! BRB to post a quick picture


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Hopefully I can host the BSL 2013 challenge next year



I hope I can't honestly participate in that challenge. I don't know where my length is at right now since I am in braids and will not straighten at all this year.


----------



## livinthevida

pelohello said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!
> 
> I finally bought the Wild Growth Oil (the one in the white and green bottle). On the bottle it says to use 1-3 times per week. Do any of you ladies use it more than 1-3 per week? I want to make this my new sealant. I plan on taking before & after pics to see if I have any progress.


@pelohello I'd love to see and hear your progress! 

Here is the WGHO bottle I used it has a gold label with green text and white background plus a few pictures to show how much is still in here. I applied so little to my hair literally a few drops SO MUCH LESS compared to Organic Coconut Oil (OCO). Using WGHO for 30 days the only challenge for me was knowing exactly how many drops to apply. I finally settled on applying 1-2 drops after trying 2-3 drops first. I think bc I came from LOVING OCO so much in 5 months that jumping to WGHO was too soon for me BUT the results are really good. Last week I posted pictures showing little to zero growth yet my hair is definitely thicker. I'm sure this is what I feel when my hair runs on my back in the shower  

I have family visiting tomorrow and will find someone to take a new snapshot of my wet hair for side-to-side comparison of July 1st to this week


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> Ladies don't you l*ove when you have those days when you can see and feel your hair is growing (nicely) I'm having that moment right now.* Ever since I took out my minis I'm loving my hair its grown and it feels thick and lush in my hands I'm having a hard time keeping my hands out of it. I can't wait till next wash day(Fri) so I can redo my minis again


lamaria211 YEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!    when I see and feel this it reminds me I've made all the right choices in starting my HHJ 

Congratulations on feeling this moment too!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Okay ladies...lemme have it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162569


Congratulations @NikkiQ *OFFICIALLY*! now we can call you  Ninja Nikki


----------



## NikkiQ

Oh no. Not you too livinthevida!! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

OK ladies I have to document what I plan to do next wash day so I don't forget lol
Egg treatment with eggs and oils (30) mins
Wash with hair one
Then DC with Kera Minerals DC (2+hrs) 
Silk Elements leave in sealed with EVOCO and WGO. OK that's not to much then I'm redoing my minis


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

NikkiQ!


----------



## Guinan

livinthevida, that's the one I have. I like it but it is alittle thick. I'm confused about the drops thing too. I have been doing 20 drops per section, since I have really thick hair but I've adjusted my mositurizer back to S-Curl moisturizer. Before I was using Soft Textures and combined w/ the WGHO it was too much. I plan on posting before & after pics in October. 

Attach is a before pic. It's the same one I posted before but I just put a line where APL falls on me. I just need someone to take a pic of the back of my hair


----------



## NikkiQ

Pigtails are in and they aren't going anywhere anytime soon lol. Think I'll leave this set in for 2 weeks.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Blairx0, bunning got me to APL a few times.  It's been my experience that protecting my ends always results in retaining length.  I think your plan is sound. I'd be sure to move around the placement of your bun and make sure that it isn't putting too much tension on your edges.  I don't have any experience with tension blowdrying cause I rarely use heat s, but if it's been working for you, there's no reason it shouldn't be beneficial when combined with bunning.


----------



## NikkiQ

I wonder what products can I coat my Celies with that will leave them moisturized for a few days. Time to experiment with all these damn products I have!


----------



## JJamiah

Henna'd my hair today. My new growth is stunting along, slowly.


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ said:


> But I don't wanna be a ninja. I gotta keep hosting the challenge!!!



Well since you are the host, you are not a ninja but the APL Mommy


----------



## Evolving78

i have been a bum concerning my hair.  i haven't slept with a scarf in two days, and i still haven't washed my hair.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i have been a bum concerning my hair.  i haven't slept with a scarf in two days, and i still haven't washed my hair.



Ummm can I mail a spank to yo house


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> Ummm can I mail a spank to yo house



Please do!   i need something to get me back on track.


----------



## ronie

Hey ladies, i have not really post lately but i do come and visit almost everyday. Congratulations to NikkiQ for making it to APL. I have been doing my cornrows under a wig and i have to say it is the truth when it comes to protecting my ends. I spray with S-curl everyday, and follow with argan oil. And since i have been ding protein reconstructors every week, my breakage had significantly decreased. I still have more hair in the comb ( closer to wash days) than i 'd like but at least i'm heading in the right direction. I am now 6 month post and am still debating if it's going to be a long stretch or a transition. Attached is a picture i took this weekend. I blow dried my roots for my sister in law's wedding. I know we have a length check september 1st, and i don't' plan on straightening my hair again until the beginning of october for DH and DD birthday. So i thought i would post that now. i did a super mini trim, and it looks like i made some progress, given all the breakage i had to deal with for the past months or so. I just wish i had started weekly protein treatment sooner. Because of the frequent protein, i now whole-head-baggy for 12 hours 3 days a week using s-curl, and Bee mine Be-u-ti-ful moisturizing DC, then seal with argan oil on damp hair after taking the baggy off. So far it seems to be working (knock on wood).


----------



## xu93texas

gvin89 said:


> Hey ladies! Fresh out the shop....got a trim/cut after 8 months. My ends were in bad shape so a good chunk came off....back to SL. Mixed emotions but I know I'd rather have healthy hair over long hair with botched ends. Last pic is from Jan 2012...


 
Your hair is so thick, shiny, and it looks healthy!  You're natural, right?  Your stylist did an awesome job!


----------



## xu93texas

Congratulations!! NikkiQ for reaching APL. ​


----------



## NikkiQ

SM yucca and aloe thickening growth milk....love it!! Put it all over my hair last night before bed. Celies feel as moisturized as ever.


----------



## Guinan

Good Morning Ladies!

I DC & Co-Washed yesterday. I then braided it in 4 sections. I tooked them out the next day I put my hair back into the navy bun with twist in the front. My hair was a little damp and oily from the WGHO. I added a new ingredient to my DC. I added shea butter. I had bought tons of it and tried to put it in my DC when it was hard and it was horrible! I had thick chucks of it in my hair. So last weekend I tried melting it and then placing it in my DC. It worked out great. 

Random question, do any of you get embarrassed/insecure when someone has the same hairstyle as you? The reason I ask is b/c I was in court yesterday and this girl had the same hairstyle as mine (I think mine's looked better  ) & she just kept staring at my hair and then started talking to another girl a/b not using sulfates and hair crap etc... very loudly (so I can hear). I gues it's like two people w/ straight hair.

NikkiQ, that yucca and aloe milk sounds good. Is it all in one? Did you get it in PR?


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> I DC & Co-Washed yesterday. I then braided it in 4 sections. I tooked them out the next day I put my hair back into the navy bun with twist in the front. My hair was a little damp and oily from the WGHO. I added a new ingredient to my DC. I added shea butter. I had bought tons of it and tried to put it in my DC when it was hard and it was horrible! I had thick chucks of it in my hair. So last weekend I tried melting it and then placing it in my DC. It worked out great.
> 
> Random question, do any of you get embarrassed/insecure when someone has the same hairstyle as you? The reason I ask is b/c I was in court yesterday and this girl had the same hairstyle as mine (I think mine's looked better  ) & she just kept staring at my hair and then started talking to another girl a/b not using sulfates and hair crap etc... very loudly (so I can hear). I gues it's like two people w/ straight hair.
> 
> @NikkiQ, that yucca and aloe milk sounds good. Is it all in one? Did you get it in PR?


 
I got this from a stash I bought on the forum. Most Walgreens and Targets carry them back in the states. Sadly there's no Targets here on the island and the Walgreens are very poo-diddy with products.


----------



## jprayze

It's the little things...happy that my ponytail is getting thicker and fuller  I couldn't stand to bun it lol I did seal the ends with JBCO though


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:
			
		

> It's the little things...happy that my ponytail is getting thicker and fuller  I couldn't stand to bun it lol I did seal the ends with JBCO though



I feel the same way, my ponytail's diameter is getting thicker with every stretch. I'm living it!!  Your ponytail looks nice and full.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:
			
		

> It's the little things...happy that my ponytail is getting thicker and fuller  I couldn't stand to bun it lol I did seal the ends with JBCO though



Very cute pony


----------



## pookaloo83

I am such a slow grower. It's sad.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## NikkiQ

Why you say that Pook? What's going on? Your hair looks to be growing very well to me. I mean your twists look like they get longer and longer everytime you do them.


----------



## Evolving78

i finally washed and conditioned my hair.  i started last night, left the conditioner in, rinsed it this morning.  now i am finger detangling and i am going to air dry.  depending on how i feel, i might just bun it or flat iron.


----------



## lamaria211

I just finished moisturizing with mango butter and sealing with Vatika oil hair feels soft but I can tell that's its time for some protein. I can't wait to do my next length check next month. I may also sneak in a LOL mini trim


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Why you say that Pook? What's going on? Your hair looks to be growing very well to me. I mean your twists look like they get longer and longer everytime you do them.



I dont know. I just don't see any progress.     I'll see where I am in December. Sigh.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Guinan

jprayze your pony looks great! I'm luvin that color. 

@pookaloo83, have you been taking pics? I was thinking the same thing that my hair wasnt growing but when I looked at my pics from July, I was mistaken.


----------



## livinthevida

@pelohello & Ladies! Here are new comparison pics of my hair length between July 1st, 2012 and today August 9, 2012! In my August 1 pictures my hair is air dried and surprisingly I cannot tell if there was _any_ length  after using WGHO for 30 Days yet you know I've said I could feel thickness and my hair longer on my back  THANK GOODNESS these photos help see  there is added new growth in the past 30 Days! 

Here are new pictures of my hair wet and drying (then shrinking very fast! ) with comparison between July 1st and this morning:


the first photo shows the length of my hair when wet (the left side is very wet and the right side shows how fast my hair started to shrink when drying after taking the photo a few minutes earlier!)
the second photo is a July to August comparison with lines showing July 1st APL and where I am beginning to feel my hair is thicker!


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:
			
		

> @pelohello & Ladies! Here are new comparison pics of my hair length between July 1st, 2012 and today August 9, 2012! In my August 1 pictures my hair is air dried and surprisingly I cannot tell if there was any length  after using WGHO for 30 Days yet you know I've said I could feel thickness and my hair longer on my back  THANK GOODNESS these photos help see  there is added new growth in the past 30 Days!
> 
> Here are new pictures of my hair wet and drying (then shrinking very fast! ) with comparison between July 1st and this morning:
> 
> 
> [*]the first photo shows the length of my hair when wet (the left side is very wet and the right side shows how fast my hair started to shrink when drying after taking the photo a few minutes earlier!)
> [*]the second photo is a July to August comparison with lines showing July 1st APL and where I am beginning to feel my hair is thicker!



Ugh can I have your curls??? 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Ugh can I have your curls???
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


NikkiQ YES you can!  (<---- fairy has granted your wish!)


----------



## lamaria211

livinthevida said:
			
		

> NikkiQ YES you can!  (<---- fairy has granted your wish!)



OK now I want your growth rate


----------



## TheNDofUO

Fyne ... Yes, I know 70 light years later. I've been really busy.

Basically in the past year I learnt that most black women don't need super relaxers to relax their hair straight and regular is healthier. So I used Vitale Olive Oil No Lye Regular. Texlaxed. Then I used ORS Olive Oil Lye Regular. My hair laughed at it. It didn't even texlax luckily I only did half my head for optimum smoothing time (didn't make a difference). I finally gave into my mom and had her do my hair. She used Designer Touch No Lye Super. This straightened my hair. A little too much. While it didn't burn at all, my hair was left dry as hay. It was horrible.

This time I had half a years worth of new growth and after a year of disappointments I decided to do something I had seen no one do before. I bought Motions Lye Super. My main fear was with burning. I based well (although some of my hair is still natural because of that so I may have to relax those sections like my nape). My scalp got a bit tender but nothing unbearable. I did my wohle head in one go 12 mins for the whole application. Most of my hair is straight and my hair doesn't feel any drier than it did before the relaxer!

It's going to be Lye Supers for me from now on. You often read about everyone being different but this really proved it to me.

Plus - after deep conditioning I realised something. I don't know if you remember but early July I took off an inch and a half of my ends bringing myself back up to SL (I was quite sad about that but my ends were CRISPY) this relaxer I seem to be almost back to where I was before so I'm back to CBL it maybe be March before I'm APL but at least I can see growth.

Yay!


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy Friday ladies!!! Any hair plans this weekend??? 

Question of the day: With the summer coming to an end in the next few weeks (technically end even though I know this heat is gonna last for a HELLUVA long time), what summer products are you going to shelf during the fall and winter? Are there any products that you only use certain times of the year?


----------



## Guinan

livinthevida, you've made some good progress in 30 days. I've been using the WGHO for a week now. I've notice that my hair is more shiny and its been itching more (I hope that means its growing).

I plan on shampooing, aphogee 2-step protein, DC and then co-rinse. I actually sat down yesterday and counted my shed hairs (80 total, it could have been more) and noticed some brittle hairs and some breakage (7 hairs). Hopefully its not too soon to do a protein treatment b/c of my relaxer. I did a light protein (Joico K-pac reconstructor) but I think I need something heavy. I think my excessive shedding is b/c of my thyroid & b/c I dont comb my hair (I finger comb).

When winter comes, I plan on stopping w/ the glycerin.


----------



## lovebug10

So I randomly washed & DC using the Macadamia Natural Oil Line. I used the shampoo, conditioner, and the repairing mask mixed with the healing oil treatment. First off my hair was soft and luscious even after I dried with a cotton tshirt. Even my new growth is soft and wavy. I don't need to moisturize but I'm just going to do it tonight because I want to keep it moist and not let it dry out. Ladies I'm in hair heaven and keep touching my hair at work to feel the soft moist waves of my NG underneath my bun.


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> OK now I want your growth rate


@lamaria211 really helps that I can _finally_ see the differences between when my hair completely air dry, very very wet, & quickly on its way to shrinking  just a few pics help me see how my hair _actually _grows! I wonder how it will be August 31 in the BSL length check and 30 Days more into our September 30 APL length check!


----------



## livinthevida

TheNDofUO said:


> Fyne ... Yes, I know 70 light years later. I've been really busy.
> 
> Basically in the past year I learnt that most black women don't need super relaxers to relax their hair straight and regular is healthier. So I used Vitale Olive Oil No Lye Regular. Texlaxed. Then I used ORS Olive Oil Lye Regular. My hair laughed at it. It didn't even texlax luckily I only did half my head for optimum smoothing time (didn't make a difference). I finally gave into my mom and had her do my hair. She used Designer Touch No Lye Super. This straightened my hair. A little too much. While it didn't burn at all, my hair was left dry as hay. It was horrible.
> 
> This time I had half a years worth of new growth and after a year of disappointments I decided to do something I had seen no one do before. I bought Motions Lye Super. My main fear was with burning. I based well (although some of my hair is still natural because of that so I may have to relax those sections like my nape). My scalp got a bit tender but nothing unbearable. I did my wohle head in one go 12 mins for the whole application. Most of my hair is straight and my hair doesn't feel any drier than it did before the relaxer!
> 
> It's going to be Lye Supers for me from now on. You often read about everyone being different but this really proved it to me.
> 
> Plus - after deep conditioning I realised something. I don't know if you remember but early July I took off an inch and a half of my ends bringing myself back up to SL (I was quite sad about that but my ends were CRISPY) this relaxer I seem to be almost back to where I was before so I'm back to CBL it maybe be March before I'm APL but at least I can see growth.
> 
> Yay!


TheNDofUO happy to hear you have found what works best for you!


----------



## livinthevida

pelohello said:


> @livinthevida, you've made some good progress in 30 days. I've been using the WGHO for a week now. I've notice that my hair is more shiny and its been itching more (I hope that means its growing).
> 
> I plan on shampooing, aphogee 2-step protein, DC and then co-rinse. I actually sat down yesterday and counted my shed hairs (80 total, it could have been more) and noticed some brittle hairs and some breakage (7 hairs). Hopefully its not too soon to do a protein treatment b/c of my relaxer. I did a light protein (Joico K-pac reconstructor) but I think I need something heavy. I think my excessive shedding is b/c of my thyroid & b/c I dont comb my hair (I finger comb).
> 
> When winter comes, I plan on stopping w/ the glycerin.


Thank You @pelohello! i didn't experience any itching with WGHO but I could feel new growth with thickness almost 3 weeks into the first 30 Days. I felt thickness too with OCO yet it was 3 months into my HHJ vs 3 weeks!


----------



## Evolving78

my products have a lot of cones in them, so i think i should be good during the fall and winter.  i will go back to avocado oil to seal and dry detangle with.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!! Any hair plans this weekend???
> 
> Question of the day: With the summer coming to an end in the next few weeks (technically end even though I know this heat is gonna last for a HELLUVA long time), what summer products are you going to shelf during the fall and winter? Are there any products that you only use certain times of the year?


Happy Friday @NikkiQ and Ladies! TGIF! 

I have new employees to train and my hours are becoming late more and more everyday . Best time to recoup is on Weekends once Friday comes to a close!!!  Cheers to that! 

I've just updated my reggie to shelf WGHO and will keep AM workouts with hairdrier rollersets into the Fall


----------



## bibs

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Happy Friday ladies!!! Any hair plans this weekend???
> 
> Question of the day: With the summer coming to an end in the next few weeks (technically end even though I know this heat is gonna last for a HELLUVA long time), what summer products are you going to shelf during the fall and winter? Are there any products that you only use certain times of the year?



I'm going to try to dc this weekend. I tried a twist out and as usual, I didn't like it so I'm going back to WnGs.

In the winter I try to use a heavier leave in like giovanni's because the heat in the house dries my hair pretty badly. Other than that I think I'm going to stick with my staples. I'm in GA though so it won't be cool here until December (if at all lol).


----------



## Fyne

@NikkiQ Prepoo-Reconstructor-DC-rollerset, this keeps the knots and tangles at bay

TheNDofUO  I like your plan!! How often will you touch up?? Im the opposite ORS bonelaxes my hair so im looking for a milder relaxer to texlax with atm

@livinthevida whoa look at those curls  and I do see the thickness!!


----------



## Seamonster

I shelf my peppermint essential oil in the winter, and use more red pepper. I reduce my onion mask in the winter, and I am hoping to have enough hair to bun. This summer it is all about the twist. I also might reduce my trims to every 6 weeks in the winter versus every 4 weeks right now.


----------



## jprayze

Mini braids in progress!!!


----------



## Guinan

I decided not to do the aphogee 2-step and I will just stick w/ the joico k-p reconstructor until that runs out. 

I found out that the hair dresser that I had been going to was sued for the same thing that she did to me; burning scalp, except this girl had like 3rd degree burns on her face, back and ears. She won 5 grand. Apparently my hairdresser doesn't base the scalp. I thought she had but she most not of.


----------



## jprayze

First pic of mini braids...got then done at a braid shop. Not really comfortable wearing them down...my hair is not a thick density so the parts have to be rather large to get enough hair for a braid. Will post again after I style


----------



## TheNDofUO

Fyne 16 weeks. This last stretch went up to 23 out of pure laziness. But the amount I had to detangle before relaxing was mad. I could have BC'd with the amount of new growth I had and it matted up.  As i was combing I was saying "Never again"


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> I decided not to do the aphogee 2-step and I will just stick w/ the joico k-p reconstructor until that runs out.
> 
> I found out that the hair dresser that I had been going to was sued for the same thing that she did to me; burning scalp, except this girl had like 3rd degree burns on her face, back and ears. She won 5 grand. Apparently my hairdresser doesn't base the scalp. I thought she had but she most not of.


 
Holy sh!t really???!!!!!!! She needs to have her license taken away and put out of business. That is ri-damn-diculous!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Holy sh!t really???!!!!!!! She needs to have her license taken away and put out of business. That is ri-damn-diculous!



I agree she needs to be out of business AsAp


----------



## jprayze

Idk what to do with these things!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^They're so cute jprayze!! Ponytails and buns are what I'm thinking. lamaria211 what did you do with yours when they weren't under wigs?


----------



## hairqueen7

Since this will be the first fall and full winter of me have my routine down to a tea, I'm just gonna focus on using up my stash so by next year I can buy new delicious products, and for fall n winter I will just asses what my hair feels like and needs in these upcoming seasons


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:
			
		

> First pic of mini braids...got then done at a braid shop. Not really comfortable wearing them down...my hair is not a thick density so the parts have to be rather large to get enough hair for a braid. Will post again after I style



I love your minis 
This weekend I'm gonna do some type of protein I may use an  egg yolk on my scalp and gpb on my hair for 30 mins before my wash n DC routine. I need more gpb my bottle is running low


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

I tried to do a twist-n-curl however it was an epic fail and by the time I stopped trying to "fix" my hair it was just one huge semi-curly fro; which isn't a bad do just wasn't the super defined rollerset curls I was going for, ah well  nothing I could but rock it so I threw on a tribal maxi dress and just got into it haha

picture time ----> http://instagram.com/p/OKVlJvBmNL/


----------



## NikkiQ

LovelyBwonderful said:
			
		

> I tried to do a twist-n-curl however it was an epic fail and by the time I stopped trying to "fix" my hair it was just one huge semi-curly fro; which isn't a bad do just wasn't the super defined rollerset curls I was going for, ah well  nothing I could but rock it so I threw on a tribal maxi dress and just got into it haha
> 
> picture time ----> http://instagram.com/p/OKVlJvBmNL/



Well I just see a head of big beautiful hair!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## septemberbaby

LovelyBwonderful said:
			
		

> I tried to do a twist-n-curl however it was an epic fail and by the time I stopped trying to "fix" my hair it was just one huge semi-curly fro; which isn't a bad do just wasn't the super defined rollerset curls I was going for, ah well  nothing I could but rock it so I threw on a tribal maxi dress and just got into it haha
> 
> picture time ----> http://instagram.com/p/OKVlJvBmNL/



Love it all! You look really cute.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Well I just see a head of big beautiful hair!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Ditto  love the hurr


----------



## lamaria211

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Ditto  love the hurr



And the dress!


----------



## NikkiQ

Full day of running errands today so it's gonna be a wig kind of day. Time to moisturize again. I really liked the SM yucca and aloe milk, but I may try something else today.


----------



## jprayze

Pics of my minis today. I'm getting used to them...Pulled the front up a little.

In other news, I'm having an allergic reaction on my face and since I'm not using anything new on my face, even took a break from my usual makeup, i am looking at one of my hair products as the culprit. The newest item is the Hair trigger growth elixir so I'm taking a 2 wk break to see if this reaction clears up.


----------



## Onhergrind09

So I have a wedding to go to in a few hours and I had planned to do my hair myself, however since I'm trying to fit 48 hours worth of errands into a 24 hour day, I caved in and went to a Dominican salon to get my hair done, and while I'm.here I figured I might as well get a trim as was suggested by my hair analysis. I'm under the dryer now, I'll post pics after I'm done.


----------



## NikkiQ

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> So I have a wedding to go to in a few hours and I had planned to do my hair myself, however since I'm trying to fit 48 hours worth of errands into a 24 hour day, I caved in and went to a Dominican salon to get my hair done, and while I'm.here I figured I might as well get a trim as was suggested by my hair analysis. I'm under the dryer now, I'll post pics after I'm done.



Can't wait to see the results!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I'm now at full SL curly...APL is so close I can taste it!


----------



## The Princess

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> I'm now at full SL curly...APL is so close I can taste it!



I have a long way to go. I'm back a NL.


----------



## The Princess

jprayze said:
			
		

> Pics of my minis today. I'm getting used to them...Pulled the front up a little.
> 
> In other news, I'm having an allergic reaction on my face and since I'm not using anything new on my face, even took a break from my usual makeup, i am looking at one of my hair products as the culprit. The newest item is the Hair trigger growth elixir so I'm taking a 2 wk break to see if this reaction clears up.



I wish I had the patience. It looks nice and you have a break from your hair for awhile.


----------



## jprayze

The Princess said:
			
		

> I wish I had the patience. It looks nice and you have a break from your hair for awhile.



Thanks! I sooo needed a break!


----------



## NikkiQ

Just got back from running around everywhere. Hair is still soft and moisturized after being under a wig all day.

PS-I bought a red box dye. I'm doing it some time in the next few weeks. Can't wait til I get home lol


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

The Princess said:


> I have a long way to go. I'm back a NL.



Wha happen???


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

I just flat-ironed today. Figured I better check-in. Still not APL. Bah humbug. I'm going to shoot for December.

ETA: The bumps/waves are from me doing loose bantu knots to keep the sections separate as I went along.


----------



## itsjusthair88

I made the mistake of taking my braids out (that I wear under my wig) and then I shampooed it and threw some conditioner in it and wore it in a WnG *BIG MISTAKE* my hair was so tangled today, I learned my lesson! I don't think I had a major setback or anything. 

I also bought 2 new products from the Motions _Naturally You line, the moisturizing cleanser and the Hydrate my Curls pudding. I rinsed, conditioned and used the pudding and sealed with JBCO and did 10-12 fat twists. I NEVER moisturize and seal because I'm lazy and I hate buying products, but I always figured that low-manipulation will make up for that, but the longer my hair gets, the more I need to at least do the bare minimum. Anyways, here's a pic of my hair, HHJ!





_


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

deleted......


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

deleted....


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

livinthevida said:


> Beautifulwildflower one of your longest layers in the April pic is passing the APL line! You will reach APL
> 
> Nice hair color too! I've GOOGLED cellophane there's YouTube videos on it yet what is _cellophane color_?



Ok, I'm gonna get this post thing right. 

Hi, i'm finally able to check in. I've been really busy this summer, nothing exciting though. The April pic was before I cut more of my perm hair off. I did little by little so I wouldn't go into shock. I think I at APL now when I stretch, I won't know for sure til I do a press in the fall. 

If you haven't already looked into it, a cellophane is a semi-permanent color or clear treatment, but has no ammonia or peroxide. Color is deposited which generally washes out in 8-12 shampoos. Cellophane color is a deposit only, so it cannot lighten the hair. I decide to do temp until determined if I wanted to go permanent.


----------



## Meritamen

I'm like a centimeter away from APL but have to get a trim. This will be the second trim this year but I feel it will set me back a bit. *_sigh_* I will be hiding my hair under wigs till the end of the year anyway. I don't even want to look at my hair at this point. erplexed


----------



## lamaria211

Ladies good morning 
I'm in love I mean real love with Kera Minerals DC from now on I'm comparing all dcs to that its by far best DC I've ever used!


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 wait....hold up!! Is it better than our beloved SE mega moisture treatment???????


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> lamaria211 wait....hold up!! Is it better than our beloved SE mega moisture treatment???????



Definitely better I still love megasilk treatment but this stuff is incredible. They're both made by Silk Elements. My hair felt so good I didn't want to rinse it out but when I did it still felt like I hadn't my hair is soooo soft it felt like I put a texturizer in or something. Now I want the leave in but "I will not buy " "I will not buy " I will not buy "


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> Pics of my minis today. I'm getting used to them...Pulled the front up a little.
> 
> In other news, I'm having an allergic reaction on my face and since I'm not using anything new on my face, even took a break from my usual makeup, i am looking at one of my hair products as the culprit. The newest item is the Hair trigger growth elixir so I'm taking a 2 wk break to see if this reaction clears up.
> 
> View attachment 163171


 

I am having the same issue. Something I'm using on my hair is breaking me out. I think its the WGHO, so I am going to try to use every other day to see if that helps.


----------



## Guinan

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I just flat-ironed today. Figured I better check-in. Still not APL. Bah humbug. I'm going to shoot for December.
> 
> ETA: The bumps/waves are from me doing loose bantu knots to keep the sections separate as I went along.


 
I luv the wavyness in your hair . Do you air dry in bantu knots then flat iron?


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:
			
		

> I am having the same issue. Something I'm using on my hair is breaking me out. I think its the WGHO, so I am going to try to use every other day to see if that helps.



Glad I'm not the only sensitive skin person. So I skipped a day of trigger and my face feels better already. But I was looking forward to using it


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

pelohello said:


> I luv the wavyness in your hair . Do you air dry in bantu knots then flat iron?



Thanks. No, what I did was DC with anything I could get my hands on, washed, applied heat protectant and a dab of grease, airdried it in braids. In the morning, I flat ironed each braid section, then bantu knotted it so I wouldn't confuse that section with un-straightened hair. Once I finished, I took them all down and combed thru before snapping this picture.


----------



## Onhergrind09

This is pictures of my first time getting pin curls when they looked great.....and then when they dropped. Since I had a stylist do my hair, I went ahead and got a trim.


----------



## Blairx0

Haven't posted in a while, but still fighting the good fight. I have been neglecting my hair recently, but gave it some much needed attention today and plan to stick to weekly dc'ing and my banana clip bun for at least another month


----------



## pookaloo83

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> This is pictures of my first time geeting pin curls when they looked great.....and then when they dropped. Since I had a stylist do my hair, I went ahead and got a trim.



Pretty!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## jprayze

Needed something for my scalp since I'm taking a break from trigger. Im always taking a break from something lol...anyway I mixed about equal parts grapeseed oil with JBCO and few drops peppermint oil.  It's the perfect consistency to apply to my scalp...Not too light and Not Too heavy.  After the mini braids, my scalp was feeling a little dry so I massaged the oil mix in last night.  I M&S the ends with the tiniest bit of water and some CDs mimosa hair honey that I am finishing up.  Thinking about cowashing but im so  scared my minis will unravel!  I guess I just need to be careful.  I want to keep them in until august 30th. That will be 3 wks...


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:
			
		

> Needed something for my scalp since I'm taking a break from trigger. Im always taking a break from something lol...anyway I mixed about equal parts grapeseed oil with JBCO and few drops peppermint oil.  It's the perfect consistency to apply to my scalp...Not too light and Not Too heavy.  After the mini braids, my scalp was feeling a little dry so I massaged the oil mix in last night.  I M&S the ends with the tiniest bit of water and some CDs mimosa hair honey that I am finishing up.  Thinking about cowashing but im so  scared my minis will unravel!  I guess I just need to be careful.  I want to keep them in until august 30th. That will be 3 wks...



What's up with trigga?

I'm redoing my minis today!!!!! Yaaay I've missed them so much. And I might do a little trim


----------



## jprayze

lamaria211 said:


> What's up with trigga?
> 
> I'm redoing my minis today!!!!! Yaaay I've missed them so much. And I might do a little trim


 
something about trigga seems to be irritating my skin...maybe its the cayenne pepper


----------



## NikkiQ

*sigh* so tired!! Been a crazy weekend,but I made sure that my hair was taken care of. Wore wigs on Fiday and Saturday. Rocked my Celies in my beloved pigtails with a wide elastic headband to the beach yesterday. The other Coastie wives thought it was so cute lmao. I told em they'll probably only see that style when we go to the beach, waterfalls again, or to the caves.

I'm talking to my BFF to see when she thinks I should dye my hair. I'm itching to do it now,but I wanna make sure that the color is bold and fresh for my birthday trip back hom to NOLA. Maybe I can dye it now and then if I need an extra little color boost, I can just use a jar of Manic Panic which I LOVE!


----------



## kristaa.10

six weeks in my senegalese twists today! i redid them in sections last week so we'll see how long i can hold out. I'm really starting to miss my hair.


----------



## Guinan

I decided 2 do 2 strand twist this weekend. I looked on youtube & there r ladies who do 2strands on relaxed hair. Hopefully it will look ok & not 2 flat. Right now I'm bagging with scurl mixed with aphogee leave in & my sealant is wgho. The next day my hair looks so shiny.


----------



## The Princess

Onhergrind09 said:


> This is pictures of my first time geeting pin curls when they looked great.....and then when they dropped. Since I had a stylist do my hair, I went ahead and got a trim.



You're hair look nice.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Wore my lace wig today and went SHOPPING! I'm trying out Wheat Germ Oil. any of you tried it? And how?


----------



## lovebug10

So I was bored and I decided to moisturize and seal I hair. I deffinitely used to much argan oil to seal but I want to finish the bottle so bad I don't care. I moisturized all my NG in 1-2 inch sections and then moisturized the lengths. i decided to style it by doing flat twists in the front and then pulling it all into a bun. This was my first time flat twisting so it looks a bit messy but I wont be going out much this week so I don't care. I'm going to try to leave it for the whole week.

I'm just so frustrated with my hair. I've always had retention issues and there were times I thought I was SO CLOSE to APL and I was looking at old pictures and I realized that I must have been delusional because I was deffinitely SL (barely scraping full SL).

My hairs frustrating me. maybe this break is what I need?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^cute PS's are the best way to get a break and help out with retention at the same time!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> Wore my lace wig today and went SHOPPING! I'm trying out Wheat Germ Oil. any of you tried it? And how?



Mixed with coconut oil is the BEST!


----------



## TheNDofUO

lamaria211 The one I have is already mixed with Sweet Almond Oil (said 100% Wheat Germ Oil on the front... liars...)

I was the best wash day ever today! Who ever thought my hair would feelb better after a relaxer?

I washed twice with Hollywood Beauty Argan Oil shampoo (will repurchase) then I co-washed with Herbal Essences Split End Conditioner. Then I put ORS Replenishing Pak on my hair (i HATE the smell - far too strong). Put a shower cap on and then my lace front. that was about 1pm I rinsed my hair about 11.50pm...  I was busy. my hair was like pudding. strong pudding. Then i rinsed with ROUX Porosity Control Conditioner. I combed my hair. Then applied my WheaatGerm/SweetAlmond Oil mix to my hair.

My hair feels like cotton. It sad that I'm wigging tomorrow


----------



## NitaChantell

Progress


----------



## NikkiQ

NitaChantell said:
			
		

> Progress



Very nice!! Good progress.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm going to dye the hair next weekend. Gives me a little time to let the color do it's thing and maybe fade a tad before heading home. Gonna bring some wigs with me, but I may not even wear them lol


----------



## lamaria211

With my mins back in I feel like I'm back on track plus I trimmed as well yesterday so now I have to hide my scissors till Dec once I start cutting its very hard to stop


----------



## Kerryann

jprayze said:


> something about trigga seems to be irritating my skin...maybe its the cayenne pepper



I thought i was the only one. i used it for 1 week while ghing and something is off about that thing....when i took my hair down omg i shed like crazy which i don't do unless its a take down of 2 months or so but something in the Trigger have me itching badly and making my scalp feel like its on fire.... i gave that thing a break until further notice


----------



## jprayze

Kerryann said:
			
		

> I thought i was the only one. i used it for 1 week while ghing and something is off about that thing....when i took my hair down omg i shed like crazy which i don't do unless its a take down of 2 months or so but something in the Trigger have me itching badly and making my scalp feel like its on fire.... i gave that thing a break until further notice



Its sad :-( did u get a scented one? I got pound cake.  The More I think about it might not want to try it anymore. My face feels so much better since I stopped using it.


----------



## jprayze

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> With my mins back in I feel like I'm back on track plus I trimmed as well yesterday so now I have to hide my scissors till Dec once I start cutting its very hard to stop



Im with you...Im going to get one more trim this year and then no more.


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to baby my ends and try not to dust until my next touch up. that will be in Sept or Oct.  i need to wash my hair today.  i have been only washing once a week for a couple of weeks now and i need to get back on track.  i am going to get my DD some castor oil for her ends to see if that will prevent them from drying out on her.


----------



## livinthevida

Fyne said:


> @NikkiQ Prepoo-Reconstructor-DC-rollerset, this keeps the knots and tangles at bay
> 
> @TheNDofUO  I like your plan!! How often will you touch up?? Im the opposite ORS bonelaxes my hair so im looking for a milder relaxer to texlax with atm
> 
> @livinthevida whoa look at those curls  and I do see the thickness!!


LOL @Fyne  after starting my HHJ for 6 months I am thinking my hair literally grows thicker left to right then grows downward. I've read hair grows in phases but WOW! now I have proof


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> Idk what to do with these things!
> 
> View attachment 163115


jprayze these look great! especially how they are set to the side! How about a cute hair accessory to keep your hair pinned to the side?


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Just got back from running around everywhere. Hair is still soft and moisturized after being under a wig all day.
> 
> PS-I bought a red box dye. I'm doing it some time in the next few weeks. Can't wait til I get home lol


@NikkiQ we LOVE it when you wear your hair RED!!!  what color are you using? is it a similar red applied earlier?


----------



## livinthevida

Beautiful hair and style LovelyBwonderful! Love the dress and matching toe color too!

Nice soft waves BEAUTYU2U!

Your hair looks so healthy itsjusthair88!

LOL Beautifulwildflower!  & Thanks for the info too!  I am still considering hair color after reaching my AMAZING 6 HHJ month and in all I read temporary is still the best way to go! 

Onhergrind09 great results!

pelohello I LOVE doing two-strands on the weekend! these are really quick and easy to do and I won't need to pack rollers for the trip 

NitaChantell you are growing closer and closer to APL!


----------



## Seamonster

Put some Claudie's ends on my ends, spritzed my hair with SM, rubbed some Komaza shea lotion on my hair, then sealed with Komaza Moku oil last night. This morning I woke up, and my hair was perfectly moisturized.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Went to Wally's World and got a trim. It feels SOOOOO much better. My hair is a lot smoother and I can comb through without problems. Hopefully, this will be the end of the breakage stint my hair's been doing the past few weeks.


----------



## Seamonster

BEAUTYU2U walmart does trims in your area?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Yeah, girl. It's called SmartStyle. It's next to the Customer Service Desk ... usually next to a little bank, nail salon, etc. (lol)


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida said:


> @NikkiQ we LOVE it when you wear your hair RED!!!  what color are you using? is it a similar red applied earlier?


 
I bought this one. First time using the creme so it should be interesting.


----------



## pookaloo83

^^ just reported you!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## ProtectiveStyling

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> ^^ just reported you!
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Seamonster

^^^:spammer:
pookaloo83 how did you report, I want to report too. $600 is a whole lot of money for some poor lurker to lose


----------



## Rocky91

i have been bunning during the week, braidout or twistout on weekends.
i seem to be pulling down to about an inch above APL in the front now, but i don't pay any mind to those stretched measures, since i want straightened APL hair, no pulling no tugging.
i'm getting a weave next week that i'll have for about 3 months hopefully. it's the best protective style for me because i can't mess with it, and yet i still get to style some hair. debating whether or not i should get a trim before i put in the weave. my last trim was june 14th....hmmm maybe i'll just wait.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I bought this one. First time using the creme so it should be interesting.


@NikkiQ OOoooooooOOOOOooooh this is a very pretty color! Nice choice!


----------



## jprayze

livinthevida said:
			
		

> jprayze these look great! especially how they are set to the side! How about a cute hair accessory to keep your hair pinned to the side?



Yes accessories may be the answer...thanks!

It's been 4 days with the minis! I love that I'm in a low maintenance PS, but I don't think this is the most flattering style for me.  Some of my minis are unraveling a bit and I'm rebraidinf a little every nite while I M&S.


----------



## NikkiQ

I am SO lost right now. Why is Pook reportin me up in here???


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I am SO lost right now. Why is Pook reportin me up in here???



For being a ninja!!!


----------



## lamaria211

I just used my Wen 613 mist and sealed my ends in Vatika oil


----------



## bones

My ends feel so much better after my little trim of 1/4'', or is that considered dusting? I wore twists for about four days, now I'm working the twist out. I can't wait to wash it tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ

bones said:
			
		

> My ends feel so much better after my little trim of 1/4'', or is that considered dusting? I wore twists for about four days, now I'm working the twist out. I can't wait to wash it tomorrow.



Sounds like a dust to me,but I'm used to trims being about 2" or more so I may be mistaken.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Queensheba88

~Current hair length  past collar bone ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd texlaxed. 
~APL goal month Dec 2012 
~Current Reggie and styling choices  shampoo dc m&s daily...braids and wigs
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Nothing keeping it simple
 ~Post a beginning picture


----------



## lamaria211

bones said:
			
		

> My ends feel so much better after my little trim of 1/4'', or is that considered dusting? I wore twists for about four days, now I'm working the twist out. I can't wait to wash it tomorrow.



Me to although I'm not really sure I needed a trim I did it just for a fresh start. But my hair does feel better I took off the same about 1/4" and I don't plan on doing another one til cars can fly


----------



## lamaria211

Queensheba88 said:
			
		

> ~Current hair length  past collar bone ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd texlaxed.
> ~APL goal month Dec 2012
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices  shampoo dc m&s daily...braids and wigs
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Nothing keeping it simple
> ~Post a beginning picture



Welcome to the party


----------



## Guinan

Queensheba88 said:
			
		

> ~Current hair length  past collar bone ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd texlaxed.
> ~APL goal month Dec 2012
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices  shampoo dc m&s daily...braids and wigs
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Nothing keeping it simple
> ~Post a beginning picture



Welcome to the family!


----------



## lamaria211

I just sprayed my minis with Wen 613 replenishing mist and put it back in a bun for the rest of the day. Wont touch it again till my before bed coconut oil massage


----------



## Kerryann

How much of a problem is it if i dont want to trim....i have my right side thats 1inch longer than the left like wtf


----------



## AlwaysNatural

Kerryann said:
			
		

> How much of a problem is it if i dont want to trim....i have my right side thats 1inch longer than the left like wtf



Me too my right is APL my left shoulder. I'm gonna canerow my hair and use megatek and jcbo on that side.


----------



## Kerryann

i just refuse to trim until i get to a length i feel comfortable trimming and cutting i will just continue to seal my ends and call it George


----------



## NikkiQ

Kerryann said:
			
		

> How much of a problem is it if i dont want to trim....i have my right side thats 1inch longer than the left like wtf



How long ago was your last trim?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> How long ago was your last trim?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



My last trim was 1 year ago because i've been in braids, weave, and wigs


----------



## NikkiQ

Kerryann said:
			
		

> My last trim was 1 year ago because i've been in braids, weave, and wigs



A year?? Wow girl! If your ends don't look like they need a serious trim,at least do a light dusting. That should be sufficient enough.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> A year?? Wow girl! If your ends don't look like they need a serious trim,at least do a light dusting. That should be sufficient enough.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



My hair is weird it will never need a trim sometimes but at the end of the year i will do a light dusting if thats the case


----------



## lamaria211

Kerryann said:
			
		

> How much of a problem is it if i dont want to trim....i have my right side thats 1inch longer than the left like wtf



My right side is about 1/2" longer


----------



## lovebug10

thinking about ended my stretch at 12 weeks post instead of 16....


----------



## Guinan

Hey Ladies!!

Tonight I'm DC, then clarifying w/ Joico Shampoo and then conditioning w/ As I am conditioner. I have been going back & forth on whether or not I should do the 2step protein treatment, but I'm too scared. I've used it before and it helped w/ my shedding problem. As far as my style, I'm sticking w/ the navy bun aka military bun. I am m&s w/ S-curl mixed with aphogee leave-in and sealing w/ WGHO. I am still loving this oil. It gives my hair this amazing shine. Also I have attached some more pics of my bun. 

If anyone has any suggestions on what to do a/b shedding that will really help. Here lately, my hair seems to be shedding. I do have a thyroid disease (Graves) and my doctor just switch my meds to a non-generic; but I dont think that would have anything to do w/ it since its non-generic or maybe I'm wrong? I've tried the tea rinse (only once), but it really didnt help and it was messy. My hair doesnt seem thin (I have really thick hair) but its just shedding alot


----------



## lovebug10

When I start to see excess shedding I usually do aphogee 2 step. It almost always helps me.


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ said:


> I bought this one. First time using the creme so it should be interesting.



Can't wait to see the results. I have always loved your colors that i have seen so far.


----------



## ronie

Queensheba88 said:


> ~Current hair length  past collar bone ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd texlaxed.
> ~APL goal month Dec 2012
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices  shampoo dc m&s daily...braids and wigs
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Nothing keeping it simple
> ~Post a beginning picture



:welcome3:


----------



## Queensheba88

Thanx ladies


----------



## livinthevida

Queensheba88 said:


> ~Current hair length  past collar bone ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd texlaxed.
> ~APL goal month Dec 2012
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices  shampoo dc m&s daily...braids and wigs
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Nothing keeping it simple
> ~Post a beginning picture


Welcome Queensheba88!


----------



## livinthevida

pelohello said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Tonight I'm DC, then clarifying w/ Joico Shampoo and then conditioning w/ As I am conditioner. I have been going back & forth on whether or not I should do the 2step protein treatment, but I'm too scared. I've used it before and it helped w/ my shedding problem. As far as my style, I'm sticking w/ the navy bun aka military bun. I am m&s w/ S-curl mixed with aphogee leave-in and sealing w/ WGHO. I am still loving this oil. It gives my hair this amazing shine. Also I have attached some more pics of my bun.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on what to do a/b shedding that will really help. Here lately, my hair seems to be shedding. I do have a thyroid disease (Graves) and my doctor just switch my meds to a non-generic; but I dont think that would have anything to do w/ it since its non-generic or maybe I'm wrong? I've tried the tea rinse (only once), but it really didnt help and it was messy. My hair doesnt seem thin (I have really thick hair) but its just shedding alot


Beautiful hair & style @pelohello!


----------



## pookaloo83

Gonna start bunning more. At least 2 weeks out of the month. Went to the pool today and i wore a bun. It got wet but I'm gonna wash and dc tonight. Heres my bun from last night. I wore it the same way today.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Phaer

Hey everyone and congrats to all those who made apl. I've been mia with this new job. I just installed kinky twists, not sure it will be ready to come out by our next check in. I am determined to make it by December, so I am not really into checking now because I don't want to get discourage if I seem to he far from my goal.


----------



## NikkiQ

Celies are still hanging in there...and they will until I figure out when I want to dye my hair. I may take them down on Sunday, shampoo,DC, detangle and put in some fat twists until I dye. I head home in about 5 weeks so I'm thinking 2 or 3 weeks out may be a good time to dye. Who knows.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I'm contemplating trimming my hair myself after I relax on Sunday...but then again, I'm afraid that it could go terribly wrong, does anyone have some trimming advice?


----------



## shortt29

pelohello said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Tonight I'm DC, then clarifying w/ Joico Shampoo and then conditioning w/ As I am conditioner. I have been going back & forth on whether or not I should do the 2step protein treatment, but I'm too scared. I've used it before and it helped w/ my shedding problem. As far as my style, I'm sticking w/ the navy bun aka military bun. I am m&s w/ S-curl mixed with aphogee leave-in and sealing w/ WGHO. I am still loving this oil. It gives my hair this amazing shine. Also I have attached some more pics of my bun.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on what to do a/b shedding that will really help. Here lately, my hair seems to be shedding. I do have a thyroid disease (Graves) and my doctor just switch my meds to a non-generic; but I dont think that would have anything to do w/ it since its non-generic or maybe I'm wrong? I've tried the tea rinse (only once), but it really didnt help and it was messy. My hair doesnt seem thin (I have really thick hair) but its just shedding alot



Hi Pello,
I know everyone is different however I suffer from thyroid disease and black tea rinses have helped me so much...maybe you should give it another try. Also switching from name brand Synthroid to generic Levothyroxine had an effect on me. We could not seem to get my blood levels where they needed to be and my hair, skin, and nails were a disaster with Synthroid...everything has gradually gotten back to normal since being switched to generic. HTH

Your hair looks good


----------



## jprayze

I'm having med issues too. I asked the dr to change my bp med because of the hair loss I noticed in June. He said it may have just been a coincidence. I said just in case change my meds. So he called in a new prescription which will cost more but Idc. Then Walgreens says the prescription is out of stock...smh. Going in there later today to find out what's going on!

I really want to straighten! But I know the longer I wait, the better chance to me being APL when I do.  So I shooting for the 1st wk in September and I can check into all my challenges.  Wont make BSL this year but I can be a good APL by end of year!


----------



## Fyne

Onhergrind09 said:


> I'm contemplating trimming my hair myself after I relax on Sunday...but then again, I'm afraid that it could go terribly wrong, does anyone have some trimming advice?



Try looking up vids on youtube!


----------



## Guinan

shortt29, thanks so much, I will def give the black tea another try. How often do you do the black tea rinse? 

My doctor switched me from Levothyroine to Synthroid. If I'm still having issues, I am going to ask her to switch me back. W/ Levothyrine, I shedded alot but after a couple of months my hair returned to normal but w/ the Synthroid it's not. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one


----------



## lamaria211

To all the ladies that have made it to the promise land (apl) how long did it take you to reach this goal from your BC to APL??
I took me 2 yrs


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^1.5 years for me. BC'd in Feb of 2011


----------



## jprayze

Onhergrind09 said:


> I'm contemplating trimming my hair myself after I relax on Sunday...but then again, I'm afraid that it could go terribly wrong, does anyone have some trimming advice?


 
Love your pony in your siggy!!!


----------



## lamaria211

I just sprayed on my wen 613 mist and used some some Shea and oil mix ( wgo, jojoba, coconut, jbco) now I'm outside letting the sun heat me up a little bit


----------



## growbaby

Hey ladies,
How are u all? I thought id come by to show u guys my new protective style. I was sick of bunning Every. Single. Day. for the last 5 weeks so I asked my roomie to experiment (GENTLY) on my hair (11 weeks post) for a new style. We found some jumbo braiding hair in our closet n went to work  .. I love how it came out, it looks so natural n at least 10 ppl have complemented on how "long" my hair is lol. she put them in on Monday (this pic is from Wednesday) and I plan on keeping my piggytails until Sunday   this style has a great chance in turning into 1 of my go-to weekly PS's.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> How are u all? I thought id come by to show u guys my new protective style. I was sick of bunning Every. Single. Day. for the last 5 weeks so I asked my roomie to experiment (GENTLY) on my hair (11 weeks post) for a new style. We found some jumbo braiding hair in our closet n went to work  .. I love how it came out, it looks so natural n at least 10 ppl have complemented on how "long" my hair is lol. she put them in on Monday (this pic is from Wednesday) and I plan on keeping my piggytails until Sunday   this style has a great chance in turning into 1 of my go-to weekly PS's.



It looks SO natural!!! I love it growbaby

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

Hi Everyone,
I dc, shampooed and co-rinse, then M&S and my hair feels great. Also after 6wks of not combing (only finger combing) & PS ONLY I can see alittle hair growth. 

I finally combed my hair and took some pics of my progress so far. I am sooo glad I have been taking pics throughout my hair journey, b/c I think I would have thrown in the towel a long time ago due to the fact that I couldnt see any growth. 

The pic w/ my hair short is from Feb 2012. The pic w/ my hair straighten is from July 2012. The pic w/ my hair wet & alittle longer is from yesterday.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^pics are always a good way to keep track of your progress. You've done great these past 6 months pelohello

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## shortt29

pelohello said:
			
		

> shortt29, thanks so much, I will def give the black tea another try. How often do you do the black tea rinse?
> 
> My doctor switched me from Levothyroine to Synthroid. If I'm still having issues, I am going to ask her to switch me back. W/ Levothyrine, I shedded alot but after a couple of months my hair returned to normal but w/ the Synthroid it's not. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one



I use the black tea as a rinse every time I wet (Cowash or poo wash) my hair. I only leave it in under my DC or I just put it my hair, wash my body and rinse it out before I leave the shower.


----------



## shortt29

growbaby said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> How are u all? I thought id come by to show u guys my new protective style. I was sick of bunning Every. Single. Day. for the last 5 weeks so I asked my roomie to experiment (GENTLY) on my hair (11 weeks post) for a new style. We found some jumbo braiding hair in our closet n went to work  .. I love how it came out, it looks so natural n at least 10 ppl have complemented on how "long" my hair is lol. she put them in on Monday (this pic is from Wednesday) and I plan on keeping my piggytails until Sunday   this style has a great chance in turning into 1 of my go-to weekly PS's.



I love this! If had someone to add hair for me, I would wear it all the time as a protective style  I have worn it similar to this but with twist and the ends tucked.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ordered more MN!! Woohoo! Amazing how no one would ship here but Walmart. Got 2 tubes coming my way. Hopefully it'll help me get closer to full APL by the end of the year.

Happy Friday ladies!!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

One week minis  did my weekend routine- prepoo, wash, no DC this time-- didn't want to over manipulate and make hair fuzzy! Only wearing one more week and then I'm taking them out. I do like them but I miss my hair plus I have a job interview and want to wear a regular bun.


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:
			
		

> One week minis  did my weekend routine- prepoo, wash, no DC this time-- didn't want to over manipulate and make hair fuzzy! Only wearing one more week and then I'm taking them out. I do like them but I miss my hair plus I have a job interview and want to wear a regular bun.



They still look great!! How long did it take the stylist to do them for you?

Here are my sad little Celies. Almost 2 weeks old. Can't wait to redo them.



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> They still look great!! How long did it take the stylist to do them for you?
> 
> Here are my sad little Celies. Almost 2 weeks old. Can't wait to redo them.
> 
> View attachment 164037
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
It took about 2 hours, but they had 2 sometimes 3 stylists working on them.  Everybody wanted to try braiding my hair LOL

You are so faithful to your Celies!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^That I am. They've gotten me this far and they're so easy to install and maintain so why not just keep doing it? Plus it makes it easier to apply the MN mix I'll be making when it finally arrives. SO excited!


----------



## bajandoc86

I am NEARLY(bytheskinofmyteeth) APL when I did an impromptu pull test on my left side (the shorter side) - I think I will definitely there by Sept length check (will do a light blow-dry)


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> I am NEARLY(bytheskinofmyteeth) APL when I did an impromptu pull test on my left side (the shorter side) - I think I will definitely there by Sept length check (will do a light blow-dry)



Ahhhhh I can't wait to see bajandoc86!!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

Sitting in my scalp mix and a heavy coating of EVOCO mixed with a tiny bit of WGO (while rocking my little one to sleep ill add my DC around 3pm


----------



## Guinan

Today I plan on doing a practice run on the front of my hair for the two strand twist. If they don't unravel by sat nite I will completely install them on sun. 

I finally decided to do a hard protein treatment using aphogee, after researching it online. When wet my hair is really soft which means too much moisture. I'm not going to saturate the my hair with the protein but coat it on; just in case I'm wrong.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

And which Aphogee are you gonna use pelohello? The 2min or the 2 step?


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> And which Aphogee are you gonna use pelohello? The 2min or the 2 step?



The 2 step.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:
			
		

> The 2 step.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Ah ok. You'll be fine lady. No worries. Your hair will love you for it. Just don't go overboard with it.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Ah ok. You'll be fine lady. No worries. Your hair will love you for it. Just don't go overboard with it.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



You said your coming home soon are there products that your gonna stock up on before you return to Paradise?


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> You said your coming home soon are there products that your gonna stock up on before you return to Paradise?



Not that I can think of. I can order from Walmart's site to get certain things. As far as Sally's products,maybe some SE DC. I'm more concerned about the food and seasonings back home I wanna bring back lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## brittle_hair

The back of my braids (which I have had in for about 6 weeks were loose today and I couldn't resist taken it out and doing a length check! I think i'm now an inch away from APL, regular exercise seems to be stimulating my hair growth - that's definitely an incentive to keep it up - also i only co-wash my braids now, no more shampoo for me!

APL is starting to seem a little more realistic now -  I think I'll be there by end of October at the earliest, but definitely by December, which is fine with me - cos i'll be braided through the winter until next spring and then the plan is too actually start wearing my own hair from there on, with the exception of winter when I might braid back up


----------



## lamaria211

brittle_hair said:
			
		

> The back of my braids (which I have had in for about 6 weeks were loose today and I couldn't resist taken it out and doing a length check! I think i'm now an inch away from APL, regular exercise seems to be stimulating my hair growth - that's definitely an incentive to keep it up - also i only co-wash my braids now, no more shampoo for me!
> 
> APL is starting to seem a little more realistic now -  I think I'll be there by end of October at the earliest, but definitely by December, which is fine with me - cos i'll be braided through the winter until next spring and then the plan is too actually start wearing my own hair from there on, with the exception of winter when I might braid back up



NICE looks like you'll be there in no time


----------



## jprayze

I did my wknd hair routine early bc my niece is with me this wknd.  So now I'm about to work on her hair...all her hair has just about used all my ORS Replenishing. Good excuse to buy a new DC


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I did hit apl a couple weeks ago but now I'm an inch away after getting my ends clipped so I should be there by December. I got a touch up on Tuesday by my regular stylist but it was more like a corrective since another stylist under processed me back in may. I had so much new growth that it was hard to comb through and part the sections so I think next time I will touch up sooner than I did this time. I didn't have any breakage so I'm happy about that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

^^^sounds like me I hit APL in June and then has a trim. Now trying to get back...hoping for September next time I straighten


----------



## jprayze

The fact that I could even get mini braids when my left side looked like they in the beginning of June is progress!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^You've made some a comeback from that set back jprayze. If you can do that in 2 months, imagine what you can do by December!


----------



## lovebug10

Wash Day was yesterday! Now that I started airdrying I can wash whenever I want because I don't have to worry about making time for a rollerset. I washed with the Macadamia Natural Oil Line. I LOVE THIS LINE!! It makes my hair soooo soft that I'm always like I don't need a DC because its just that soft and managable. However the shampoo and conditioner are abou $40 together and I feel like thats so much money for shampoo and conditioner. In addition the treatment mask is 25-30 depending where you buy it.

Anyways, my hair has thickened up nicely. I put my hair in a bunch of small to medium sized twists all over my head after i M&S each section and they were thick and juicy like natural haired twists! I just wish the length was here.


----------



## NikkiQ

About to take the Celies down and commence Part 1 of wash day. Going to shampoo and detangle with the DC on and leave on overnight. Tomorrow will be Celie installation day


----------



## lamaria211

I'm finally just rinsing out my DC after 23hrs I've got my hair wrapped on a receiving blanket. When little man goes down for his nap ill add my leave in and bun


----------



## esi.adokowa

just took out my box braids.
soo much buildup, wow.
my hair seems to be recovering from the breakage okay.
watching netflix with some deep conditioner in it now.
i'll wash it out soon and maybe do a ponytail roller set.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm a DC addict. I think I'm compulsive. I've dc three times this past week for around 12 hours under a wig. My hair is sooooo soft but I know I shouldn't overdo it.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

lamaria211 said:


> I'm finally just rinsing out my DC after 23hrs *I've got my hair wrapped on a receiving blanket*. When little man goes down for his nap ill add my leave in and bun




Lol, my DH gets on me all the time for taking over the boys receiving blankets...
They're better than any shirt, or microfiber towel, hands down!


----------



## lamaria211

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Lol, my DH gets on me all the time for talking over the boys receiving blankets...
> They're better than any shirt, or microfiber towel, hands down!



I think I got the idea from you and your right they work great ill never use a towel again


----------



## Guinan

I did a practice run on my hair for the two strand twist. They look ok but I don't know about wearing them out just yet. If I complete in time I will post pics on monday.

Also I did a strand test and the results were pretty good. My hair is not damage. I then did the stretch test and I'm not too sure what it means. It stretches but doesn't really go back to its shape. I'm going to look it up as soon as I finish my sushi 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0

^^ doesn't that mean you need protein?


----------



## Queensheba88

still in box braids cant tonight i plan to shampoo dc and light protein


----------



## Guinan

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> ^^ doesn't that mean you need protein?



Yup, just as i thought too.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ronie

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Lol, my DH gets on me all the time for taking over the boys receiving blankets...
> They're better than any shirt, or microfiber towel, hands down!



Omg, i have been doing same, and i was wondering if it was better than a t-shirt. My daughter is going to be 2 and no longer uses these blankets, so they are my go to on wash days


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair has been prepooed and detangled. Fro is getting bigger!





Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

My hair is sooooo soft I don't want to stop touching it! Im so inlove with this new DC I hope I can find a equal BOB product when I start looking. Next week I plan on doing another egg treatment and following up with the same DC that I used today.  I just finished applying a little bit more leave in and Vatika oil which I'm equally in love with. Tonight I might add a touch of EVOCO to my ends and scalp then rebun till tomorrow 
Happyhairday!


----------



## HighAspirations

Fyne said:


> @claud-uk How did I miss that post?? Wonderful progress!! 3 inches, girl bye!
> I can only get 3 inches in 6 months  And yes I thought you were trying to slip under the radar there for a second LOL
> 
> @Onhergrind09 Well done! Your pony :notworthy
> 
> @livinthevida I use WGO on my scalp im experimenting with that and castor oil + scalp massages every other day...Does the smell not bother you on your fresh rollerset? I'm one to talk I put garlic and onion oil in my oil mix
> 
> @HighAspirations Wow 3 months BC! Did you transtition?


 
sorry this is so late
but nope no transistion for me...it was very spur of the moment


----------



## itsjusthair88

I washed with that Motions moisturizing curls cleanser...and it wasn't very moisturizing (LOL) but it's okay to cleanse with and I guess it's gentler than regular shampoo, so...I'll use it (it's only once a week anyway). I followed up with conditioning mixture and a heavy moisturizer, twisted and sealed with JBCO. I am pretty sure, unfortunately, that I will not make APL by my goal month of September. The back of my hair just seems to be coming up short, partially breakage, partially growing slower than the rest of my hair.

I also will be getting my first trim in almost 2 years next month, so who knows how much she'll take off? I am going to shoot for December...I'll be the only one left! LOL


----------



## NikkiQ

Day 1 of wash day is done. Hair has been detangled and braided with a butt load of DC on it. Now sitting with the conditioning cap on under a silk bonnet and bandana.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lovebug10

itsjusthair88 said:


> I washed with that Motions moisturizing curls cleanser...and it wasn't very moisturizing (LOL) but it's okay to cleanse with and I guess it's gentler than regular shampoo, so...I'll use it (it's only once a week anyway). I followed up with conditioning mixture and a heavy moisturizer, twisted and sealed with JBCO. I am pretty sure, unfortunately, that I will not make APL by my goal month of September. The back of my hair just seems to be coming up short, partially breakage, partially growing slower than the rest of my hair.
> 
> I also will be getting my first trim in almost 2 years next month, so who knows how much she'll take off? I am going to shoot for December...I'll be the only one left! LOL



itsjusthair88 ill be right here with you! don't give up yet!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

I am hoping to graduate from this class in Dec.   Some days I feel that I will have to repeat this class in the New Year.


----------



## Meritamen

JazzyOleBabe said:


> I am hoping to graduate from this class in Dec.   Some days I feel that I will have to repeat this class in the New Year.


You can me both chica.

I have my hair braided up and will hide it under wigs from now till December. It's great for keeping me from doing spontaneous length checks all the time.  So I'm going to get that trim and I think I have found the stylist to do it. It's probably going to end up being more a cut but, whatever, it'll grow back.


----------



## NikkiQ

Come on ladies. Don't give up hope! You all have been doing a great job taking care of your hair. You will make it to APL before you know it. Just stay positive.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Pic from last night's detangling session which didn't take long at all!! I think from now on,I'm going to do the same steps on wash day every 2 weeks!





Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Pic from last night's detangling session which didn't take long at all!! I think from now on,I'm going to do the same steps on wash day every 2 weeks!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I live your curls.


----------



## The Princess

Since transitioning my hair has been dry. I been reading blogs about this same issue. I remember when I was in extreme hot weather, I used Paul Mitchel The conditioner and coconut oil. Perfect combination. 

However I don't want to buy anything else right now. So I bought a jar of coconut oil and dump some V05 MM conditioner in it. Moisture Heaven and shine. 

Will keep posted on this.


----------



## NikkiQ

How many weeks post relaxer are you now The Princess?


----------



## Nat1984

I've been mia from this thread for awhile (real life has gotten in the way!!), but am trying to get back on top of my hair game, and i think I'm close to reaching APL, yay!! Pics below are from yesterday, hopefully (touch wood) I can claim APL by the time of my next touch up in September..

p.s. NikkiQ - I LOVE the pic in your siggy!!! Could literally stare at it for days


----------



## NikkiQ

Nat1984 said:


> I've been mia from this thread for awhile (real life has gotten in the way!!), but am trying to get back on top of my hair game, and i think I'm close to reaching APL, yay!! Pics below are from yesterday, hopefully (touch wood) I can claim APL by the time of my next touch up in September..
> 
> p.s. @NikkiQ - I LOVE the pic in your siggy!!! Could literally stare at it for days


 
You look APL to me in the pulling pics Nat1984 

Isn't he just delicious???!!


----------



## jprayze

I dressed up my minis for church with this little hat...my niece is wearing her minis too!


----------



## Fyne

JazzyOleBabe said:


> I am hoping to graduate from this class in Dec.   Some days I feel that I will have to repeat this class in the New Year.





Meritamen said:


> You can me both chica.
> 
> I have my hair braided up and will hide it under wigs from now till December. It's great for keeping me from doing spontaneous length checks all the time.  So I'm going to get that trim and I think I have found the stylist to do it. It's probably going to end up being more a cut but, whatever, it'll grow back.



I'm fully preparing to repeat this class. My hair is growing out to its thickness potential before length.

HighAspirations - I need some of your courage! 

The Princess  Glad you found something that works, I still struggle with the dryness some days 

NikkiQ - Do you have product on those curls? and I cant seem to take my eyes off your siggie pic!!

Nat1984 - Lovely progress, no doubt you will be APL in Sept, I think your there already!

jprayze - You and your niece look so cute!!


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:
			
		

> I dressed up my minis for church with this little hat...my niece is wearing her minis too!



You two look too cute and i luv the hat

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Nat1984

NikkiQ and @Fyne - Thanks ladies!! I think I'm very close, and probably there in the front, but at the back it only looks APL when I'm tugging it so holding out just a bit longer before claiming it - hopefully all goes well between now and Sept!


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:
			
		

> You two look too cute and i luv the hat
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



It was $1 at BSS including the flower lol...going back to get more


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Come on ladies. Don't give up hope! You all have been doing a great job taking care of your hair. You will make it to APL before you know it. Just stay positive.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Agreed!!! Take a break from length checks if needed. I stopped for a while and it helped me.


----------



## NikkiQ

Fyne I had a little Lustrasilk cholesterol on my hair at that time. No combing through or anything!


----------



## Fyne

^^^^^ Absolutely loving the curls


----------



## Onhergrind09

I'm also prepared to remain here, the lovely heads of hair here have inspired me to stay committed to health over length .


----------



## Seamonster

I am obviously looking forward to APL 2013  that is my year, I am going to claim it!


----------



## Carmelella

growbaby said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> How are u all? I thought id come by to show u guys my new protective style. I was sick of bunning Every. Single. Day. for the last 5 weeks so I asked my roomie to experiment (GENTLY) on my hair (11 weeks post) for a new style. We found some jumbo braiding hair in our closet n went to work  .. I love how it came out, it looks so natural n at least 10 ppl have complemented on how "long" my hair is lol. she put them in on Monday (this pic is from Wednesday) and I plan on keeping my piggytails until Sunday   this style has a great chance in turning into 1 of my go-to weekly PS's.



I think I might just have to steal this idea and just add more hair to the ends because I'm getting tired of these buns too.  Although I must say that I bunned 4 days ago and it's still going strong with just a light brushing in the morning 

I love how your braids came out!


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you now @The Princess?


 

I am 22 weeks post. Yesss. Siiiirrrrr.


----------



## The Princess

Nat1984 said:


> I've been mia from this thread for awhile (real life has gotten in the way!!), but am trying to get back on top of my hair game, and i think I'm close to reaching APL, yay!! Pics below are from yesterday, hopefully (touch wood) I can claim APL by the time of my next touch up in September..
> 
> p.s. @NikkiQ - I LOVE the pic in your siggy!!! Could literally stare at it for days


 

Congrats on APL. You been APL for awhile. You are past APL in the picture.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Guys I gelled my hair today but I don't want to wear it like that tomorrow. I henna'd my hair two days ago. But I'm due for a chelator. Is it too soon?


----------



## NikkiQ

Fresh set of Celies. Feels so good! Keeping these in for 2 weeks and then dye my hair.


----------



## LadyRaider

NikkiQ,
What on earth is going on in your siggy pic???


----------



## Nat1984

The Princess - Thanks!!


----------



## lamaria211

LadyRaider said:
			
		

> NikkiQ,
> What on earth is going on in your siggy pic???



I don't no either but I sure ain't complaining!


----------



## NikkiQ

that's Ryan Lochte ladies! He is just pure deliciousness 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

They're baaaaaack! Lol



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

Just moisturized my minis with Elasta Would Mango Butter and some EVOCO


----------



## LadyRaider

I tried Kinky Curly Curling Custard but I got this wet curl look. Is that what is supposed to happen? I like my hair a bit fluffier looking. 

This hair stuff can be hard!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Yeah the KCCC tends to give you super crisp,shiny and defined curls.


----------



## LadyRaider

NikkiQ said:


> that's Ryan Lochte ladies! He is just pure deliciousness



I keep watching it.. hoping for more.


----------



## NikkiQ

LadyRaider said:
			
		

> I keep watching it.. hoping for more.



And that is exactly why it's my siggy!! Lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Lurkee

Hello Ladies,

Been lurking for a minute. But I think I need to start posting again. Going through issues with my hair. 

I am bored and want to try extensions, I am not bored and will miss my hair.
I want to wash weekly, I want to try every 2 weeks to reduce manipulation.
I want to use heat, I do not want to use heat.
I want to stretch my relaxers from 3 months to 6 months, I do not want to stretch. 
I want to trim my hair to even it out, I do not want to trim to keep my length

I go back and forth in my mind it is driving me crazy.  How do you ladies keep at a reggie? Ugh. I am going to post thoughts here more. It might keep me sane.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> They're baaaaaack! Lol
> 
> View attachment 164417
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Nikki, do you wear your celies out or do you cover them up with wigs?


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee said:
			
		

> Nikki, do you wear your celies out or do you cover them up with wigs?



If I'm going shopping,running errands or out to eat I usually throw on a wig. If I'm going hang with friends at the beach or hiking in the rain forest...Celie pigtails and a wide headband all day  with the occasional hat.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Back to bunning it again. It's one of my favorite protective styles. I also want to try pin curls on my real hair soon. Last time and the only time I did pin curls was when I had my sew in.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

DCing right now with Deva Curl Heaven in Hair and Castor oil. I'm really tempted to join the NJOY Hair Concoction Challenge.... I haven't been using any growth aides consistently since using G S (before the gate) and it worked very well for me. I need something that I can use daily without smelling like a box full of hot garbage and bbq'ed meat bi-products.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I want to say I am APL but idk because of the way my stylist took my pics over the cover up I was wearing. Then it was rollerset bump curl then flop


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> I want to say I am APL but idk because of the way my stylist took my pics over the cover up I was wearing. Then it was rollerset bump curl then flop



Show the pictures woman!!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## EasypeaZee

Okay guys sorry I've been MIA but I recently got a new job so on getting acclimated to that as well as trying to figure out how I'm going to manage a full time job, a part time job and night classes but we'll see O.O.

Anyway I have an updated picture for you all... I feel like I'm making some serious progress lol





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Almost there EasypeaZee!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978




----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Show the pictures woman!!!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



This was not supposed to send!!! Lol so incomplete!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Iluvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> DCing right now with Deva Curl Heaven in Hair and Castor oil. I'm really tempted to join the NJOY Hair Concoction Challenge.... I haven't been using any growth aides consistently since using G S (before the gate) and it worked very well for me. I need something that I can use daily without smelling like a box full of hot garbage and bbq'ed meat bi-products.



Come join us!!! Gonna be fun!!


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> View attachment 164493
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164495
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164499
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164501


 
girrrrrrrl in those last 2 pics, your wet hair looks SO APL!


----------



## lovebug10

stopped bee mine sulfur for a few weeks and I have much less shed hairs. I'm not going to use it anymore and I'm gonna switch back to vitamins. Hopefully those don't cause shedding as well


----------



## Carmelella

About 8-9 weeks post relaxer and I think I'm making progress.  Just tried out Creme of nature sulphur free argon oil shampoo and I loved it.  At first I wasn't gonna use it because my hair had tons of oil and echo styler gel build up from trying to smoothe down buns but I figured this was the best test.  My hair was easy to detangle even before I conditioned. I conditioned after with aphogee two minute protein conditioner, then I air dried and rocked a faux natural puff.  Going to do a twist out puff tomorrow, trying to limit heat.  Here is my update pic and ransoms.  

I think I have 1 more inch to go before I can claim it.  ??? 


Length check


Air dry puff







8-9 weeks post


----------



## jprayze

Minis are coming out on Friday!  It was a good 2 week run.  I have a bunch of events coming up and need to plan my hair...anniversary party on saturday, job interview on Monday, and then Dom Rep trip on next Friday. I think I'm going to do a practice braid out this weekend so my braid out for my trip is the best ever and a trusty Bun for my interview.

Ladies, There is a toga party during my trip; what kind of hair goes with a toga...was thinking about wearing my LF wig or a straight/long phony pony or just wear my braid out?

Here's my pic of LF:


pelohello do you have instructions for the navy bun? I think that would be a great interview style!


----------



## NikkiQ

Carmelella said:
			
		

> About 8-9 weeks post relaxer and I think I'm making progress.  Just tried out Creme of nature sulphur free argon oil shampoo and I loved it.  At first I wasn't gonna use it because my hair had tons of oil and echo styler gel build up from trying to smoothe down buns but I figured this was the best test.  My hair was easy to detangle even before I conditioned. I conditioned after with aphogee two minute protein conditioner, then I air dried and rocked a faux natural puff.  Going to do a twist out puff tomorrow, trying to limit heat.  Here is my update pic and ransoms.
> 
> I think I have 1 more inch to go before I can claim it.  ???
> 
> Length check
> 
> Air dry puff
> 
> 8-9 weeks post



I would say half an inch to an inch. Very close lady!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> girrrrrrrl in those last 2 pics, your wet hair looks SO APL!



Thanks I will surely be claiming it  8 wks from now!


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:
			
		

> Minis are coming out on Friday!  It was a good 2 week run.  I have a bunch of events coming up and need to plan my hair...anniversary party on saturday, job interview on Monday, and then Dom Rep trip on next Friday. I think I'm going to do a practice braid out this weekend so my braid out for my trip is the best ever and a trusty Bun for my interview.
> 
> Ladies, There is a toga party during my trip; what kind of hair goes with a toga...was thinking about wearing my LF wig or a straight/long phony pony or just wear my braid out?
> 
> Here's my pic of LF:
> 
> pelohello do you have instructions for the navy bun? I think that would be a great interview style!



pelohello has some great styles that would be perfect for the toga party! Plus a simple bun and a grape wine around your hair would always work. I'm all about a theme lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

Hi Ladies!!

I finally did my aphogee 2step protein treatment, after weeks of going back and forth on this. My hair def was overly moisturized and needed the protein. I can see my curls/NG again. I still have the shedding problem, so I am going to do the black tea rinse 2x a week and consider switching my medication. Attached are pics of a before and after the protein. The 1st pic is before the protein and the 2nd pic is after. 

I attempted to do the two strand twist, the front stayed but the back of my hair kept unravelling. I have attached pics of the front two-strand twist. I'm going to keep trying to get them to stay.

jprayze, here's how I did it:
Needed: two bobby pins (if you have thick hair, then you'll need large ones) and a hair comb (Mine's is a large hair comb from Sally's)
1. Part hair in 4 sections, then braid each section (like a braidout)
2. Take braids out the next day or when dry, hair should look very wavy (but if your hair is already like this naturally, you can avoid this step. My hair is wavy/curly but I like the fullness the braidout gives me)
3. Blend the sections together; primarily the back, but keep the middle part in the front of your hair
4. Begin flat twisting each side, but only twist until you get to the ear and then pin each side w/ a bobby pin. From your ear on, your hair should be loose (this makes the bun fuller). Your only bobby pinning the hair that is twisted.
5. Take each loose side and hold in the middle of your head and then gather the bottom hair and "ball" together.
6. With the other hand grab you hair comb and secure the comb at the top of the bun. 

Hopefully these instructions were clear  I will see if I have any pics of the braids that I do. I wear this hairstyle all the time for court. I think it looks very professional and if you want to jazz it up, you can get bobby pins w/ gems on them and hair combs that are different colors. Good Luck on your interview!!!

NikkiQ, that siggie!! Gurrrrllll!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I think my siggy is the best thing EVER!! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze, where are staying at in D.R.? I went there a couple of years ago to Punta Cana. The beaches were amazing!!!! I luved the resort but the only problem was you couldnt drink the water, so they gave us a gallon of water (for 2 people w/ over 100 degree weather). I was hot and thirsty, but still enjoyed myself due to the bottom less drinks ! 

FYI, I dont know if you have ever been there, but if you are at a resort and if you look even an ounce dominican get used to people coming up to you asking you questions in broken Spanish. I had that problem and I had a problem getting back into the US b/c I didnt have a passport and went there w/ my birth certificate and drivers license. The Domican officers pulled me to the side and everything and kept asking me "Naci en Estados Unidos? (You were born in the United States)" Gurll I was sooo scared. It worked out though, I acted like I didnt understand them and I got real rachet on them folks .


----------



## Guinan

jprayze, I circled where the flat twist stops at. The 2nd pic is where the hair comb goes. You can make the bun as high or low as you want it. 

Please post pics if you decide to do it!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^Everybody here speaks Spanish to me all the time!!! I really need to learn how to speak it since I'm gonna be living out here.


----------



## Guinan

I luv the language, I took it for 8 yrs (high school & college) and still I am not perfect at it. I start Spanish classes this fall at a local community college. Maybe a kind neighbor can help you learn it. I learned the bulk of the language at my jobs that I've had. When I speak to a native speaker, they are quick to correct me  but at least it helps me learn.


----------



## NikkiQ

All our neighbors don't speak very good English and they stay to themselves. I'm gonna get Rosetta Stone and go from there. Even thought PR Spanish is totally different than any other Spanish...or at least that's what I'm told lol


----------



## Carmelella

jprayze said:
			
		

> Minis are coming out on Friday!  It was a good 2 week run.  I have a bunch of events coming up and need to plan my hair...anniversary party on saturday, job interview on Monday, and then Dom Rep trip on next Friday. I think I'm going to do a practice braid out this weekend so my braid out for my trip is the best ever and a trusty Bun for my interview.
> 
> Ladies, There is a toga party during my trip; what kind of hair goes with a toga...was thinking about wearing my LF wig or a straight/long phony pony or just wear my braid out?
> 
> Here's my pic of LF:
> 
> pelohello do you have instructions for the navy bun? I think that would be a great interview style!



Yoga party... Maybe wavy hair gathered into a messy bun with a thin headband in front. I'm thinking like a roman statue, lol.


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I would say half an inch to an inch. Very close lady!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Soon I'll set it and forget it in a weave and hopefully by the time I take it out I will have made  it.  So jealous of the lovely heads of hair on here!


----------



## TheNDofUO

Ugh... I'm still an inch and a half from APL I want to be there NOW. I'm getting restless. I don't think I'm stretching till 16 weeks anymore. I'll stop at 12. I found several underprocessed areas and I'm not going to do a corrective. I don't mind. My hair is still soft. I'm currently DCing.


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> @jprayze, where are staying at in D.R.? I went there a couple of years ago to Punta Cana. The beaches were amazing!!!! I luved the resort but the only problem was you couldnt drink the water, so they gave us a gallon of water (for 2 people w/ over 100 degree weather). I was hot and thirsty, but still enjoyed myself due to the bottom less drinks !
> 
> FYI, I dont know if you have ever been there, but if you are at a resort and if you look even an ounce dominican get used to people coming up to you asking you questions in broken Spanish. I had that problem and I had a problem getting back into the US b/c I didnt have a passport and went there w/ my birth certificate and drivers license. The Domican officers pulled me to the side and everything and kept asking me "Naci en Estados Unidos? (You were born in the United States)" Gurll I was sooo scared. It worked out though, I acted like I didnt understand them and I got real rachet on them folks .


 
Sounds like you had a really good and interesting time!  LOL  I'm going to be staying at Paradisus.  I can't wait to hit the beach...this will be my first time and my Spanish is terrible.  All I know is Hola Papi!


----------



## jprayze

pelohello  Thanks so much!  I can't wait to try it.  It will be perfect to try after wearing my braidout for two days.  Just in case mine doesn't look right, my second option is my old faithful, the donut bun!


----------



## NikkiQ

WHOA!!! We seriously dropped down to what page???NEVER!!!


----------



## Blairx0

Took the plunge and bought a dryer! I will be back with details!


----------



## jprayze

I think I will cowash tonight and hope some of my minis unravel...I'm not looking forward to taking them out


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay ladies. Tropical Storm Isaac is heading my way and we should be feeling the effects starting tomorrow until maybe Friday. I will try to check in with everyone through my phone if we lose power. Me and the Celies will be fine. We've been through much worse


----------



## Onhergrind09

For some reason, most likely because I know I won't be seeing my mother for a few months and she's the only only one I trust to be as gentle and careful while relaxing my hair as I would be, I was itching to relax and I did it last night at 11 weeks, here are my results.


----------



## gvin89

Hey ladies...I know I've been MIA - a lot going on this way.  At any rate, today I got a flat twisted updo!  This should last for 2 weeks...once I take this down, back to my moisture and DC routine.

Hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## Blairx0

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> For some reason, most likely because I know I won't be seeing my mother for a few months and she's the only only one I trust to be as gentle and careful while relaxing my hair as I would be, I was itching to relax and I did it last night at 11 weeks, here are my results.



Your ponytail is so lush


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Onhergrind09 said:


> For some reason, most likely because I know I won't be seeing my mother for a few months and she's the only only one I trust to be as gentle and careful while relaxing my hair as I would be, I was itching to relax and I did it last night at 11 weeks, here are my results.


 
very nice you have a nice texture too.


----------



## The Princess

Onhergrind09 said:


> For some reason, most likely because I know I won't be seeing my mother for a few months and she's the only only one I trust to be as gentle and careful while relaxing my hair as I would be, I was itching to relax and I did it last night at 11 weeks, here are my results.



Beautiful hair. Your ponytail is very thick.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:
			
		

> I think I will cowash tonight and hope some of my minis unravel...I'm not looking forward to taking them out



So the ends unraveled a bit...and here they are on my way to work!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^they still look good to me jprayze


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^they still look good to me @jprayze


 
Thanks!  I would keep them in another week but I want to do a bun for my job interview on Monday.


----------



## NikkiQ

Will you get them again in the future or was this a one time thing?


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Will you get them again in the future or was this a one time thing?


 
Good question.  I think they are a great PS, but they weren't my fave...mostly because it would look better if my hair was thicker and fuller.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I realised something. My ends in the back that i thought were frizzy - aren't. Their curly! I'm gonna guess that some time I undersprocessed that area ( as I tend to do) and now is grown out. I only realised now my hair is better moisturised. It's curly. Damn! So all those times I've been trimming...


----------



## Realhairdontcare

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> I realised something. My ends in the back that i thought were frizzy - aren't. Their curly! I'm gonna guess that some time I undersprocessed that area ( as I tend to do) and now is grown out. I only realised now my hair is better moisturised. It's curly. Damn! So all those times I've been trimming...



Yea my ends are under processed to. Their frizzy tho but I wish they were curly.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

What do you ladies do when your ends are under processed?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Carmelella

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> For some reason, most likely because I know I won't be seeing my mother for a few months and she's the only only one I trust to be as gentle and careful while relaxing my hair as I would be, I was itching to relax and I did it last night at 11 weeks, here are my results.



I hope to god this isn't what is considered APL, because then I got a LONG LONG way to go :cries:  my front needs to get fuller/ longer to get a pony that thick.  My bangs hit my middle lip(past top lip). But my front sides are thinner and shorter. Sigh.  I need a weave ASAP so that I can stop obsessing.  Bout to order some senghori shells now.


----------



## NikkiQ

Carmelella said:
			
		

> I hope to god this isn't what is considered APL, because then I got a LONG LONG way to go :cries:  my front needs to get fuller/ longer to get a pony that thick.  My bangs hit my middle lip(past top lip). But my front sides are thinner and shorter. Sigh.  I need a weave ASAP so that I can stop obsessing.  Bout to order some senghori shells now.



Lol Carmelella she's been APL for a hot minute now. She'll be BSL soon.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## TheNDofUO

NikkiQ I don't see myself doing anything. Certainly not a corrective. I never wear my straight without heat anyway. I'm just happy I can go back to dusting rather than trimming


----------



## TheNDofUO

LoveArianna said:


> Yea my ends are under processed to. Their frizzy tho but I wish they were curly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Maybe you can try what I did. Dc my hair for several hours 3/4 times a weeks. Maybe the curls would come out to say hello


----------



## NikkiQ

We got some DC addicts up in here


----------



## Blairx0

Dc'ING is the best. I am doing a one hour honey and olive oil treatment now


----------



## TheNDofUO

NikkiQ I can't help it, even I when I don't DC - I simply co-wash


----------



## NikkiQ

Storm is rolling in ladies. I'll be around as much as I can. Heck I might DC my Celies like all my DC junkies in here while I work on making my jewelry 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Storm is rolling in ladies. I'll be around as much as I can. Heck I might DC my Celies like all my DC junkies in here while I work on making my jewelry
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Dc and relax. Deep conditoning is food for the hair and the soul


----------



## NikkiQ

DC,drink and relax. You forgot a very important part of that lol


----------



## Blairx0

Didn't know I had to mention drinking that should be a given.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> Maybe you can try what I did. Dc my hair for several hours 3/4 times a weeks. Maybe the curls would come out to say hello



Yea it'll prolly wave up once I wash it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> What do you ladies do when your ends are under processed?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



For right now I'm just gonna flat iron that part. And when i go for my next touch up in October she'll probably correct that part because she said she didn't do my ends my last touch up because she didn't want to over process me since another stylist had did my relaxer before that. Now she thinks she should have.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Relax your ends??  
I just sprayed on wen 613 mist and sealed with coconut oil


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I'm excited for my birthday length check, next week!


----------



## TheNDofUO

When you say 'drink' what _kind_ of drink do you mean?


----------



## Blairx0

TheNDofUO said:
			
		

> When you say 'drink' what kind of drink do you mean?



A drink with some drank in it of course


----------



## itsjusthair88

lovebug10 said:


> @itsjusthair88 ill be right here with you! don't give up yet!



@lovebug10 Thanks it feels good not to be the only one!



JazzyOleBabe said:


> I am hoping to graduate from this class in Dec.   Some days I feel that I will have to repeat this class in the New Year.



@JazzyOleBabe If we have to repeat in 2013, then that's we have to do, as long as we keep at it!



Meritamen said:


> You can me both chica.
> 
> I have my hair braided up and will hide it under wigs from now till December. It's great for keeping me from doing spontaneous length checks all the time.  So I'm going to get that trim and I think I have found the stylist to do it. It's probably going to end up being more a cut but, whatever, it'll grow back.



@Meritamen It WILL grow back, that's the right attitude to have!



NikkiQ said:


> Come on ladies. Don't give up hope! You all have been doing a great job taking care of your hair. You will make it to APL before you know it. Just stay positive.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Thanks @NikkiQ I'm not really feeling down I just want to hurry up and get to it, I know after the APL hump everything will be easier, my final goal is WSL, I just want to hurry up and get there! LOL


I have decided I am going in for the big trim next Friday, with a press/straighten; I will wash and do an overnight DC on Thursday night and go into the shop first thing Friday morning.


----------



## pookaloo83

Yeah I don't  think I'm gonna make it this year either.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Meritamen

itsjusthair88 said:


> It WILL grow back, that's the right attitude to have!


Thanks. Actually, I did a check tonight and I'm APL. I'm not a ninja since this will be _very_ short lived. I'm getting that trim which will set me back some -- I accepted that before the fact and am unchanged. All that whining, moaning and groaning I did for the past year in 50 million threads and when I saw my hair brush up on my towel at the APL mark I simply felt calm. Nice to be here and I know I'll be back to it soon enough.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Relax your ends??
> I just sprayed on wen 613 mist and sealed with coconut oil



Yea cuz that part has been under processed since I started relaxing in may.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Good morning ladies the weekends almost here how are we preping for wash day????


----------



## JJamiah

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Good morning ladies the weekends almost here how are we preping for wash day????



lamaria211 I will prep my hair tomorrow for Saturdays wash day. Ojon to start as a pre poo, then my Wen fig and As I Am Coconut Cowash for cleansing, deep conditioning with either Proclaim hydrating masque or Avon moisturizing mask. I haven't decided just yet. As far as style still rocking my phony pony puff!


----------



## NikkiQ

Checkin in before it gets worse here. Power went out last night. Worst of it will hit this afternoon. About to throw on some DC and let the good times roll! Keep your fingers crossed that we don't stay in the dark for long.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Kerryann

lamaria211 said:


> Good morning ladies the weekends almost here how are we preping for wash day????



right now i have in a mix of Brahmi and alma powder with coconut milk in my hair and i will be going through the day with this until im ready to go outside oh and i will be steaming after


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ

I feel ur pain.  I've been living in Guyana for a few years now and the power is constantly going out.  It don't effect me much no more because we finally have a generator.  But when I didn't have a generator I was relaxing my hair one time and the power went out.  It was so nerve wrecking. I had to go outside to the yard pipe and rinse it out.


----------



## Guinan

This weekend I plan on stocking up on sum black tea. I plan on putting the tea in a spray bottle. Can the tea be used as a moisturizer? I was thinking about spraying with it and then sealing with my WGHO. I switched my Reggie to only cowash once a week, so that I'm not losing too much hair. 

NikkiQ, be safe, I hate when the electric goes out. Lighting and thunder r one of my phobias


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

pelohello said:


> This weekend I plan on stocking up on sum black tea. I plan on putting the tea in a spray bottle. *Can the tea be used as a moisturizer?* I was thinking about spraying with it and then sealing with my WGHO. I switched my Reggie to only cowash once a week, so that I'm not losing too much hair.
> 
> NikkiQ, be safe, I hate when the electric goes out. Lighting and thunder r one of my phobias



I don't think so....black tea can be drying.  I used to spray it into my hair onto my scalp, and then put a moisturizing DC on top.


----------



## lamaria211

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> I don't think so....black tea can be drying.  I used to spray it into my hair onto my scalp, and then put a moisturizing DC on top.



What about coffee?


----------



## polished07

Hey ladies I had to read through been seeing some beautiful heads on hair pass through def motivation! I did an unofficial pull test on my twists I did after dcing! Let's just say I'm not a good twister :-( lol but I have 2-2.5 inches to get to reaching APL Im busting my butt to make it by dec 31st at 11:59 pm lol! If not my goal is to hit APL by my nappiversary in jan what y'all think? Oh and please excuse my back phat I'm working on that


----------



## lamaria211

polished07 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies I had to read through been seeing some beautiful heads on hair pass through def motivation! I did an unofficial pull test on my twists I did after dcing! Let's just say I'm not a good twister :-( lol but I have 2-2.5 inches to get to reaching APL Im busting my butt to make it by dec 31st at 11:59 pm lol! If not my goal is to hit APL by my nappiversary in jan what y'all think? Oh and please excuse my back phat I'm working on that



Your very close and your hair looks thick and healthy


----------



## triniprincess6

I've been a lurker for years but I've finally joined. Don't think I'll be APL by the end of the year but maybe close

~Current hair length
CBL
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Texlaxed
~APL goal month
Devember (most likely by Spring 2013)
~Current Reggie and styling choices
DC Every week with moisturizing co
Wrap at night
PS during the day with buns
2 Biotin 5000/ day
Finger combing -- minimize use of brushes and combs
Protein every 6 weeks or so
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I def haven't been PS as well as I should be. I'll be using a lot of sock buns. I posted this question in aother thread but has anyone had a bad experience with sock buns? I wrapped the sock around nylon to minimize breakage
~Post a beginning picture
Will post one soon


----------



## lamaria211

triniprincess6 said:
			
		

> I've been a lurker for years but I've finally joined. Don't think I'll be APL by the end of the year but maybe close
> 
> ~Current hair length
> CBL
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> Texlaxed
> ~APL goal month
> Devember (most likely by Spring 2013)
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> DC Every week with moisturizing co
> Wrap at night
> PS during the day with buns
> 2 Biotin 5000/ day
> Finger combing -- minimize use of brushes and combs
> Protein every 6 weeks or so
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> I def haven't been PS as well as I should be. I'll be using a lot of sock buns. I posted this question in aother thread but has anyone had a bad experience with sock buns? I wrapped the sock around nylon to minimize breakage
> ~Post a beginning picture
> Will post one soon



Welcome sounds like a good Reggie you'll be apl in no time


----------



## Onhergrind09

triniprincess6, my suggestions regarding the sock would be 1) I chose to wrap it in either silk or satin (instead of nylon) because I find that those materials "catch" less on hair and 2) when your hair gets to the point where your ends double over around the sock bun watch carefully for breakage because that's where I saw breakage 1st and 3) don't pull your bun back too tight, as to not stress your edges.


----------



## triniprincess6

lamaria211 said:


> Welcome sounds like a good Reggie you'll be apl in no time


 

Thanks!! I hope so erplexed


----------



## triniprincess6

Onhergrind09 said:


> @triniprincess6, my suggestions regarding the sock would be 1) I chose to wrap it in either silk or satin (instead of nylon) because I find that those materials "catch" less on hair and 2) when your hair gets to the point where your ends double over around the sock bun watch carefully for breakage because that's where I saw breakage 1st and 3) don't pull your bun back too tight, as to not stress your edges.


 

Thanks so much for the suggestions! I have a few extra hair scarves that I don't use that might work!


----------



## triniprincess6

This is kind of OT but itsn't:
I'm going on a cruise in september and I've noticed that whenever I do a beach vacation, I experience a LOTT of breakage when I return. I've learned that I can't wear my hair 'out' or going swimming with it 'out' so I plan on bunning a lot. Any PS suggestions for a beach vacation so that I retain length?


----------



## Blairx0

Naptural85 just did a yt video on that topic


----------



## Onhergrind09

triniprincess6, My pre-swim regimen is: 1) I always slightly rise my hair then 2) saturate it with conditioner 3) put a swimming cap on.  The reasoning being that if your hair is saturated with water & conditioner it can't soak up pool or sea water.  Additionally, if I'm swimming in a pool I'd saturate my hair with a swimmer's conditioner (specifically aimed at canceling out the ill effects of chlorine on hair.  Also, after I'm done swimming for the day use products aimed at swimmers when shampooing, conditioning and DCing.  Also, keeping up with your regimen helps, which is hard to do on while on vacay but will result in less tears afterwards .


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!!! We have power again!! I'm enjoying it while I can b/c the wind is picking back up a little and around here, if you fart too hard the power goes out.

no DC for me today. Just a little SM yucca and aloe. I am absolutely IN LOVE with that stuff!!


----------



## jprayze

^^^glad u have power again!

Im starting the weekend hair festivities a little early with a prepoo of Dominican DC (capilo miel y leche) topped with honey and my oil mix of JbCo, peppermint and grapeseed.  I used all of the honey and oil mix. :-(

Might wash later tonight or wait until tomorrow...


----------



## lamaria211

Tomorrow is wash day gonna slather on some EVOCO then put on a plastic cap with a few holes and wash in the am


----------



## jprayze

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is wash day gonna slather on some EVOCO then put on a plastic cap with a few holes and wash in the am



Why holes in your cap?


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah I'm curious about that one too lamaria211

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lovebug10

my mom who always has something bad/ negative to say about my hair just commented on how thick and long its looking. this makes me so excited to see my progress!


----------



## NikkiQ

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> my mom who always has something bad/ negative to say about my hair just commented on how thick and long its looking. this makes me so excited to see my progress!



I love when healthy hair converts the most negative people in your life!! My mom told me every day from my last relaxer to a year after I BC'd that I needed a relaxer and I looked "a mess bout the head". Well I wore a funky twist out one day and she changed her tone then. Wait until I go home with thick APL hair next month. Look out now!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Onhergrind09

According to my mom "all I do is grow my hair", lol-I'm not sure how that works since I'm a full time law school student, but that's her take on the issue.  She used to haggle me about it, but now she asks me for advice regarding my little sister's hair (we have a similar hair texture) and she is always telling people with hair issues to come and ask me for advice cause of how I've turned my hair around.  My oh my how time have changed.


----------



## Kerryann

Ladies my mom at this moment is wigging and going natural


----------



## jprayze

Ok ladies we almost made it to page 3...NEVER!!!  Working on taking these minis out and wondering how the resulting braidout will look.

Now planning my braidout for Dom Rep (washing/braiding next Thursday night)...trying to determine what is the best product mix and I really have no clue.  Every time I do it with something different and have yet to get 'perfect' twist or braidout.  Really trying to not buy anything if I don't have to.  Should I use one product for moisture and one for hold???  An all-in one?  I used the MJ's curly pudding on DC'd hair and my twistout came out great, but I was still looking for more...but not sure what.

Excuse the rambling LOL


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> Ok ladies we almost made it to page 3...NEVER!!! Working on taking these minis out and wondering how the resulting braidout will look.
> 
> Now planning my braidout for Dom Rep (washing/braiding next Thursday night)...trying to determine what is the best product mix and I really have no clue. Every time I do it with something different and have yet to get 'perfect' twist or braidout. Really trying to not buy anything if I don't have to. Should I use one product for moisture and one for hold??? An all-in one? I used the MJ's curly pudding on DC'd hair and my twistout came out great, but I was still looking for more...but not sure what.
> 
> Excuse the rambling LOL


 
Some ladies keep it really simple and use shea butter and EVOO. My braidouts are always a result from wearing my Celies for a week or more. I use a leave in condish and them either SM Deep Treatment Masque, Curl Enhancing Smoothie, or Curl Milk. I've used a wee bit of gel before, but I ended up with flakes when I took the braids down. Not a hot look on freshly dyed red hair.


----------



## chelleypie810

quick update, still trudging along trying to get there.


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:
			
		

> Why holes in your cap?



So my head doesn't sweat


----------



## NikkiQ

chelleypie810 said:


> quick update, still trudging along trying to get there.


 
Beautiful hair chelleypie810!!! You look VERY close to APL now. You'll be able to claim it at our next check in I'm sure


----------



## bettysmsboop

Any of you ladies use hair one?


----------



## SimJam

arrrrgggg 4 months left and 2 inches to go ***bites nails***


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Some ladies keep it really simple and use shea butter and EVOO. My braidouts are always a result from wearing my Celies for a week or more. I use a leave in condish and them either SM Deep Treatment Masque, Curl Enhancing Smoothie, or Curl Milk. I've used a wee bit of gel before, but I ended up with flakes when I took the braids down. Not a hot look on freshly dyed red hair.


 
Thanks.  I'm going to try to keep it simple too.  Do you remember what kind of gel you used before?  I want to make sure I stay away from it.


----------



## chelleypie810

yes bettysmsboop I used it before I switched over to WEN. Love it. the olive oil one is the best in that line.

thanks! NikkiQ I'm hoping to be able to claim it soon! I want to be close to BSL if possible by May which is my graduation from law school. I wanna swing my hair across the stage!! haha


----------



## bettysmsboop

chelleypie810 said:
			
		

> yes bettysmsboop I used it before I switched over to WEN. Love it. the olive oil one is the best in that line.
> 
> thanks! NikkiQ I'm hoping to be able to claim it soon! I want to be close to BSL if possible by May which is my graduation from law school. I wanna swing my hair across the stage!! haha



Thanks, tried it once and wasn' t too happy but figured I probably need to let it sit for awhile before I rise it out. I will allow it to sit longer. Thanks for replying : ) Not sure if I want to buy get Wen yet.


----------



## Seamonster

chelleypie810 great progress


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> Thanks. I'm going to try to keep it simple too. Do you remember what kind of gel you used before? I want to make sure I stay away from it.


 
I think it was the pink IC Fantasia gel. I tossed it not too long after that.


----------



## lamaria211

I made a spray bottle mix the other day using: water, glycerine, HE LTR, essential Rosemary oil and a tiny bit of acv.  It turned out great Ive used it twice its good all by itself but I love it even more sealed in EVOCO  just thought I'd share


----------



## sydwrites

Hey ladies, I dont post too often but im still here.  I was in some fresh puffy twists when it was time for the last checkin so heres my latest since i had my hair blown out and flatironed earlier this week. Im grazing i think so hopefully by October I can be official.


----------



## sydwrites

I cannot seem to make it post straight!


----------



## gforceroy

sydwrites I love your hair color! You will be APL for sure in October!


----------



## NikkiQ

sydwrites said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I dont post too often but im still here.  I was in some fresh puffy twists when it was time for the last checkin so heres my latest since i had my hair blown out and flatironed earlier this week. Im grazing i think so hopefully by October I can be official.



Lookin good! I agree...I LOVE your color!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam...I know! *anxious*


----------



## The Princess

sydwrites said:


> I cannot seem to make it post straight!


 

I agree with the other ladies, I like your hair color. It vibrant.


----------



## collegeDoll

worst challenger ever checkin in! soo..im sure i done been kicked outta this challenge  but im gonna post a lil update anyway... i was goin through a lil hair depression so i had to take a step back from all things hair for a while.. anywho..its not freshly flat ironed but here it is





i need a solid 2-3 more inches..


----------



## NikkiQ

collegeDoll said:


> worst challenger ever checkin in! soo..im sure i done been kicked outta this challenge  but im gonna post a lil update anyway... i was goin through a lil hair depression so i had to take a step back from all things hair for a while.. anywho..its not freshly flat ironed but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a solid 2-3 more inches..


 
Ummm...where the HAYLE you been woman???


----------



## collegeDoll

NikkiQ said:


> Ummm...where the HAYLE you been woman???




 lol i know i been mia ! i sowwwwyy


----------



## lovebug10

Don't know why but I feel like I've been a night owl recently. I just spent the past hour researching caruso rollers. And now I feel like I need some in my life ASAP!


----------



## The Princess

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> Don't know why but I feel like I've been a night owl recently. I just spent the past hour researching caruso rollers. And now I feel like I need some in my life ASAP!



I have a set and haven't used it in a few years. However when I first bought it I used it often. Its a great buy.


----------



## Blairx0

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> Don't know why but I feel like I've been a night owl recently. I just spent the past hour researching caruso rollers. And now I feel like I need some in my life ASAP!



Be careful. I like to believe I need a mountain of hair things at night. wake up and just want to bun.


----------



## NikkiQ

Watching hair yt videos or doing any type of hair research while sleep deprived and/or a little drunky drunk is the worse thing that ever happened to my credit card


----------



## lamaria211

Dcing allll day today


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed the Celies yesterday. Almost a week down...another week to go with this set before I dye and braid back up until my trip home. Woohoo!


----------



## longhairdreaming

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> Don't know why but I feel like I've been a night owl recently. I just spent the past hour researching caruso rollers. And now I feel like I need some in my life ASAP!



This is a problem I understand all too well and why I have a large bag full of nothing but hair products lol. My poor credit card will have a much needed rest in the freezer when I get home lol.

I've decided to press/straighten my hair once every two to three weeks starting November so I've stocked up on what seems every recommended shampoo, dc, leave-in and tool lol.


----------



## sydwrites

Thanks guys for all the love, i just got a color refresh so im excited it came out good.


----------



## The Princess

sydwrites said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for all the love, i just got a color refresh so im excited it came out good.



Pictures please.


----------



## Guinan

Hey ladies, I'm not feeling so well so I don't I think I will wash my hair today hopefully I will be able to wash it tomorrow if I feel better.

I might try to boil some Lipton tea and let it sit overnight and put it in a spray bottle the next day and sprits it all over my hair. the last time I did a Tea rinse I just poured it onto my hair which was too messy for me.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

The Princess said:
			
		

> Pictures please.



2nd that. Pics pics!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## esi.adokowa

No longer a ninja!
My boyfriend and I have been "discussing" my hair for the last little while. 
I was desperate for a bob, he wanted me to continue to grow it out. 
We met in the middle. 
I had it cut and relaxed yesterday, feels so nice to have it short again, it's so easy! 

Stretching with longer hair was not working for me. 
We went swimming on Tuesday, and I saturated my hair with conditioner before braiding it in French braids to keep it safe. 
Wouldn't you know that the middle of my head still matted up so badly that the stylist had to cut some pieces out. 
So I think I might start relaxing between 8--12 weeks, no more stretching. 

I'm going to enjoy my hair until my next relaxer, then I'm going to work hard to get back to apl by December! 
I think I need another couple inches. 

HHG ladies (from a former ninja)

Eta: excuse the extra-ness of these pictures, I'm really enjoying my hair haha


----------



## lamaria211

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> No longer a ninja!
> My boyfriend and I have been "discussing" my hair for the last little while.
> I was desperate for a bob, he wanted me to continue to grow it out.
> We met in the middle.
> I had it cut and relaxed yesterday, feels so nice to have it short again, it's so easy!
> 
> Stretching with longer hair was not working for me.
> We went swimming on Tuesday, and I saturated my hair with conditioner before braiding it in French braids to keep it safe.
> Wouldn't you know that the middle of my head still matted up so badly that the stylist had to cut some pieces out.
> So I think I might start relaxing between 8--12 weeks, no more stretching.
> 
> I'm going to enjoy my hair until my next relaxer, then I'm going to work hard to get back to apl by December!
> I think I need another couple inches.
> 
> HHG ladies (from a former ninja)
> 
> Eta: excuse the extra-ness of these pictures, I'm really enjoying my hair haha



Very cute


----------



## Lurkee

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> No longer a ninja!
> My boyfriend and I have been "discussing" my hair for the last little while.
> I was desperate for a bob, he wanted me to continue to grow it out.
> We met in the middle.
> I had it cut and relaxed yesterday, feels so nice to have it short again, it's so easy!
> 
> Stretching with longer hair was not working for me.
> We went swimming on Tuesday, and I saturated my hair with conditioner before braiding it in French braids to keep it safe.
> Wouldn't you know that the middle of my head still matted up so badly that the stylist had to cut some pieces out.
> So I think I might start relaxing between 8--12 weeks, no more stretching.
> 
> I'm going to enjoy my hair until my next relaxer, then I'm going to work hard to get back to apl by December!
> I think I need another couple inches.
> 
> HHG ladies (from a former ninja)
> 
> Eta: excuse the extra-ness of these pictures, I'm really enjoying my hair haha



I love it! It looks thick and lovely.


----------



## MeowMix

LOL extra.  You just look confident and happy to me


----------



## Guinan

esi.adokowa said:
			
		

> No longer a ninja!
> My boyfriend and I have been "discussing" my hair for the last little while.
> I was desperate for a bob, he wanted me to continue to grow it out.
> We met in the middle.
> I had it cut and relaxed yesterday, feels so nice to have it short again, it's so easy!
> 
> Stretching with longer hair was not working for me.
> We went swimming on Tuesday, and I saturated my hair with conditioner before braiding it in French braids to keep it safe.
> Wouldn't you know that the middle of my head still matted up so badly that the stylist had to cut some pieces out.
> So I think I might start relaxing between 8--12 weeks, no more stretching.
> 
> I'm going to enjoy my hair until my next relaxer, then I'm going to work hard to get back to apl by December!
> I think I need another couple inches.
> 
> HHG ladies (from a former ninja)
> 
> Eta: excuse the extra-ness of these pictures, I'm really enjoying my hair haha



Ur hair looks so cute. I luv the confidence, in my best ru Paul voice "you better work it"

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

Your hair looks so pretty esi.adokowa, I really like the haircut.

I went and got my hair done today for the first time in two years. My hair looks gorgeous!!! Plus it is super soft to the touch. Dontspeakdefeat is awesome! We went over my routine, she explained everything she was doing, she gave me a great trim and my press has swang.  It even moves about in the breeze. She gave me tons of great tips and recommendations for my hair. I feel re-energized to get back on track. Time to get back to APL!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^Ummm...PICS!!


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^Ummm...PICS!!


 Uploading them right now.

ETA: Here they are. I am really impressed and so happy with my hair right now. I did play in it a bit so it's not as perfect as when the stylist first did it. I don't even know how I am going to imitate this... haven't done a rollerset in ages.
I love the hints of brown in my off black hair. Had thought about getting a jet black rinse, looks like that won't be happening now.


----------



## lamaria211

Meritamen said:
			
		

> Uploading them right now.
> 
> ETA: Here they are. I am really impressed and so happy with my hair right now. I did play in it a bit so it's not as perfect as when the stylist first did it. I don't even know how I am going to imitate this... haven't done a rollerset in ages.
> I love the hints of brown in my off black hair. Had thought about getting a jet black rinse, looks like that won't be happening now.



Beautiful curls love the color too


----------



## NikkiQ

Meritamen said:
			
		

> Uploading them right now.
> 
> ETA: Here they are. I am really impressed and so happy with my hair right now. I did play in it a bit so it's not as perfect as when the stylist first did it. I don't even know how I am going to imitate this... haven't done a rollerset in ages.
> I love the hints of brown in my off black hair. Had thought about getting a jet black rinse, looks like that won't be happening now.



Gorgeous,gorgeous,GAWJUS!!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## cherrynicole

Ok ladies I'm super late with my check in. I officially made it to stretched APL in late May and now full unstretched APL but don't kick me out yet! I'm trying to make it to healthy APL after a trim


----------



## Lurkee

Meritamen said:
			
		

> Uploading them right now.
> 
> ETA: Here they are. I am really impressed and so happy with my hair right now. I did play in it a bit so it's not as perfect as when the stylist first did it. I don't even know how I am going to imitate this... haven't done a rollerset in ages.
> I love the hints of brown in my off black hair. Had thought about getting a jet black rinse, looks like that won't be happening now.



So lovely. Are you natural? It looks really healthy.


----------



## Guinan

Meritamen said:
			
		

> Uploading them right now.
> 
> ETA: Here they are. I am really impressed and so happy with my hair right now. I did play in it a bit so it's not as perfect as when the stylist first did it. I don't even know how I am going to imitate this... haven't done a rollerset in ages.
> I love the hints of brown in my off black hair. Had thought about getting a jet black rinse, looks like that won't be happening now.



I luv ur hair and color. I'm trying to think of a way that you can keep the curls in place. The only thing i can think of is u can pin curl it or Bantu knots

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

Congrats cherrynicole!


			
				Lurkee said:
			
		

> So lovely. Are you natural? It looks really healthy.


Yep, been natural for almost two years now. 

My iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## Seamonster

Meritamen esi.adokowa cherrynicole I would like to thank you guys for posting today. I was feeling down because of cutting all of my hair off. I looked at some old pictures of my hair, and it is the same length now as it was before I started my journey. I stretched it, and it looks just as thin as it was before I cut it, so let's just say I was feeling like a fool. Until I saw all of your beautiful hair, and it reminded me what this hair journey is all about. Thanks, you never know who sharing your journey is helping.


----------



## lovebug10

Blairx0 said:


> Be careful. I like to believe I need a mountain of hair things at night. wake up and just want to bun.





NikkiQ said:


> Watching hair yt videos or doing any type of hair research while sleep deprived and/or a little drunky drunk is the worse thing that ever happened to my credit card



Just ordered them today. Im hesitant because I've seen many reviews about them breaking down quickly but I couldnt resist. Next time ill do better


----------



## cherrynicole

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Meritamen esi.adokowa cherrynicole I would like to thank you guys for posting today. I was feeling down because of cutting all of my hair off. I looked at some old pictures of my hair, and it is the same length now as it was before I started my journey. I stretched it, and it looks just as thin as it was before I cut it, so let's just say I was feeling like a fool. Until I saw all of your beautiful hair, and it reminded me what this hair journey is all about. Thanks, you never know who sharing your journey is helping.



Hang in there girl! I was a sad puppy in Oct 2010 when I BC'd. It will grow back healthier than ever! I started out one year ago looking like this....


----------



## Guinan

cherrynicole said:
			
		

> Ok ladies I'm super late with my check in. I officially made it to stretched APL in late May and now full unstretched APL but don't kick me out yet! I'm trying to make it to healthy APL after a trim



Ur hair looks pretty too!! It looks sooo thick

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Meritamen esi.adokowa cherrynicole I would like to thank you guys for posting today. I was feeling down because of cutting all of my hair off. I looked at some old pictures of my hair, and it is the same length now as it was before I started my journey. I stretched it, and it looks just as thin as it was before I cut it, so let's just say I was feeling like a fool. Until I saw all of your beautiful hair, and it reminded me what this hair journey is all about. Thanks, you never know who sharing your journey is helping.



Aww ((hugs)). I was getting alittle blue about my hair too but this site def helps cause I would have thrown in the towel after my scalp burn in July

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

Seamonster


----------



## Meritamen

pelohello said:


> I luv ur hair and color. I'm trying to think of a way that you can keep the curls in place. The only thing i can think of is u can pin curl it or Bantu knots
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


Wish I had seen this before I rolled my hair up. A bantu knot out would look awesome! Will have to try that later, thanks.


----------



## NikkiQ

My 2 boxes of MN came today!!!!  Since DH is going out of town,I'm gonna spend part of tomorrow coming up with my special mix. I have a jar of moisturizer I plan on using and a lot EVOO. Debating on adding a dab of sulfur to the mix,but I need to do a lot more research first. I'm shooting for close to full APL by the end of the year.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## pookaloo83

Need to wash my hair. It's dirty and feels dry. I need to pick up a pack of ORS Replenishing pak. That stuff makes my hair so soft. Gonna wash it Monday.


----------



## jprayze

Never finished taking the minis out!  Outside is all out but some left in the center.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> My 2 boxes of MN came today!!!!  Since DH is going out of town,I'm gonna spend part of tomorrow coming up with my special mix. I have a jar of moisturizer I plan on using and a lot EVOO. Debating on adding a dab of sulfur to the mix,but I need to do a lot more research first. I'm shooting for close to full APL by the end of the year.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



What is MN? What does it do?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Hey ladies, i just finished putting in my dc. Before i put the dc in, i sprayed black tea on my scalp. using a spray bottle for the tea was so much better. I plan on rinsing it out in 4hrs.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> What is MN? What does it do?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
It's miconazole nitrate aka Monistat .I know it sounds goofy,but a lot of ladies use it for hair growth. I used it for about a month and got a decent bit of growth. We have a resident MN expert that can answer any questions you may have. Calling jprayze!


----------



## NikkiQ

Decided to make 2 different MN batches. One with sulfur and garlic powder to help with shedding and one without. The one with the sulfur will only be applied right before I workout and washed out right afterwards. The other will be applied nightly before bed.


----------



## The Princess

pelohello said:


> Hey ladies, i just finished putting in my dc. Before i put the dc in, i sprayed black tea on my scalp. using a spray bottle for the tea was so much better. I plan on rinsing it out in 4hrs.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



What does black tea do for the scalp and hair.


----------



## Guinan

The Princess said:
			
		

> What does black tea do for the scalp and hair.



The caffeine from the tea is suppose to reduce shedding.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## polished07

Taking notes for the fall and winter months! That's when my hair starts shedding and the only thing that's stopped it in its tracks is garlic and olive oil pre-poo omg where did this year go! 4 months I need those 2 inches!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> It's miconazole nitrate aka Monistat .I know it sounds goofy,but a lot of ladies use it for hair growth. I used it for about a month and got a decent bit of growth. We have a resident MN expert that can answer any questions you may have. Calling jprayze!



pelohello I got into using MN back in March. It's definitely an off label use for the product but the anti fungal properties are supposed to make a clean healthy scalp for your hair to thrive.  While using I got the most growth ever actually seeing a noticeable change in 11 days!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Decided to make 2 different MN batches. One with sulfur and garlic powder to help with shedding and one without. The one with the sulfur will only be applied right before I workout and washed out right afterwards. The other will be applied nightly before bed.



I was thinking about sulfur too...not sure yet


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:
			
		

> pelohello I got into using MN back in March. It's definitely an off label use for the product but the anti fungal properties are supposed to make a clean healthy scalp for your hair to thrive.  While using I got the most growth ever actually seeing a noticeable change in 11 days!



I think I'll try it in October. I YouTube it & this girl mixed it w/ a leave in & lots of water. How did u use it?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:
			
		

> I think I'll try it in October. I YouTube it & this girl mixed it w/ a leave in & lots of water. How did u use it?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I used to use it straight out the tube and then massage oil into my scalp twice per day.  Then to simplify, I started mixing it with oil and applying the mixture twice per day.  This time I'm going to use once per day and see how that goes!


----------



## jprayze

Mini braids are finally all out!  Now what? I didn't get a large comb for the navy bun, so let's see what I come up with.

Btw cowashed and used alter ego this am with a few minis still in


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:
			
		

> Mini braids are finally all out!  Now what? I didn't get a large comb for the navy bun, so let's see what I come up with.
> 
> Btw cowashed and used alter ego this am with a few minis still in



Before i had a large hair comb, I used 2 mini combs or bobby pins.

Ive been reading the MN thread & I'm thinking of mixing the MN w/ my WGHO in October.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Btw, luvinnng that hair color!! @jpraze

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Hey ladies 
Nothing new to report I get real lazy with my hair in the summer time. I cornrowed it Mid july and have not paid any attention to my hair at all, but September is my *5th Natural anniversary!!!!!* I hope I hit the elusive APL Mark!! If not I will keep plugging away.


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:
			
		

> Before i had a large hair comb, I used 2 mini combs or bobby pins.
> 
> Ive been reading the MN thread & I'm thinking of mixing the MN w/ my WGHO in October.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Ok I did a side part but here's my version of the navy bun pelohello what do I think?

Yes I'm mixing mine with WGHO too.


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:
			
		

> Btw, luvinnng that hair color!! @jpraze
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thanks that's that honey hair!


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:
			
		

> Ok I did a side part but here's my version of the navy bun pelohello what do I think?
> 
> Yes I'm mixing mine with WGHO too.



Oww la la, me likie! U did a great job!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:
			
		

> Oww la la, me likie! U did a great job!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thanks!!! I'm ready for my interview now . Now off to bed early.  If its for me, it will be. If not I'm thankful for the job I have!


----------



## Carmelella

Meritamen said:
			
		

> Uploading them right now.
> 
> ETA: Here they are. I am really impressed and so happy with my hair right now. I did play in it a bit so it's not as perfect as when the stylist first did it. I don't even know how I am going to imitate this... haven't done a rollerset in ages.
> I love the hints of brown in my off black hair. Had thought about getting a jet black rinse, looks like that won't be happening now.



That now that is some lush hair!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:
			
		

> Thanks!!! I'm ready for my interview now . Now off to bed early.  If its for me, it will be. If not I'm thankful for the job I have!



Good luck with your interview lady!! Sending prayers your way. Keep us posted!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:
			
		

> Thanks!!! I'm ready for my interview now . Now off to bed early.  If its for me, it will be. If not I'm thankful for the job I have!



Sending good luck vibes ur way! I hope ur hair behaves. Good luck on ur interview

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

^^^ thanks so much ladies.  Can't wait until it is over, so all I can think about is my upcoming vacay!


----------



## kristaa.10

Good luck again jprayze! 
I took my Senegalese twists out over the weekend. They were almost 8 weeks old so it was time.

I haven't length checked with my shirt because I'm waiting until the Sep. 30th length check, but I think my hair is almost back to the length it was before my 2 inch chop in June cause I can bun again.

For those of you that wear buns and workout regularly during the week, what do you do to maintain?  Any advice is appreciated


----------



## lamaria211

Good luck jprayze, it's raining soooo hard I hope we don't loose power again.  Just moisturized my minis with E QP Mango Butter and some Vatika oil


----------



## NikkiQ

Applied my MN this morning right before I started working on my jewelry. Feels good to get back into the swing of things with the MN.


----------



## Blairx0

Attempting my first rollerset


----------



## lamaria211

Thinking of doing a texturizer for my birthday I have super tight 4c coils


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Thinking of doing a texturizer for my birthday I have super tight 4c coils



Do it hun!!! You will love the flexibility of straight and curly hairdos!!!  Come on over......you know you want to!!! Lol


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Getting the ultimate hair treatments over the next few days cuz Louisiana is getting hurricane ready. Its crazy over here!! No gas already no generators....guess I will be deep conditioning.. Oh well


----------



## lamaria211

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Do it hun!!! You will love the flexibility of straight and curly hairdos!!!  Come on over......you know you want to!!! Lol



I think I will I'm tired of looking homeless 
What's your Reggie like?


----------



## bettysmsboop

Hey ladies, I am 9 weeks post, need a hairdo asap! I am going to my family reuion and dont want to look like I need a relaxer. Do you have any suggestion? Help!


----------



## pookaloo83

DC'ing my hair at the moment with no heat. I've noticed my hair likes to dc with not heat. 

Lately I haven't been focused on my hair.  It was dry and stuff when I took my celies down. Been in celies since Wednesday night and I JUST took them out today. I was kinda dry. 

I been so focused with school stuff that I've been neglecting my hair and this side of the forum.  And my hair won't grow! I was looking at comparison pics and my hair is the same length from months ago. Oh well.

I hate that I'm a slow grower. My hair used to grow so fast the first time I went natural. But I used to co wash daily back then. I can't see myself doing that now.


----------



## jprayze

Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes ladies!  My interview went great! I had a great time-- talking about one of my favorite subject-- myself! LOL  Seriously I was pleased with how it went.  Thanks again and I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

The following pic is how I wore my hair yesterday. It just pinned to one side with bobby pins


----------



## MeowMix

Hey pookaloo83, you are not alone.  Your hair is probably growing more than you think.  I do hear you about priorities though.

jprayze  YAY  :Copy of 2cool:


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211, I say do it if ur not happy w/ ur hair. I luv my natural hair texture but didn't like the matting, knots, the time it took to do it & the "homeless" look.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze, I glad ur interview went well! I luv talking bout me self too!


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> DC'ing my hair at the moment with no heat. I've noticed my hair likes to dc with not heat.
> 
> Lately I haven't been focused on my hair.  It was dry and stuff when I took my celies down. Been in celies since Wednesday night and I JUST took them out today. I was kinda dry.
> 
> I been so focused with school stuff that I've been neglecting my hair and this side of the forum.  And my hair won't grow! I was looking at comparison pics and my hair is the same length from months ago. Oh well.
> 
> I hate that I'm a slow grower. My hair used to grow so fast the first time I went natural. But I used to co wash daily back then. I can't see myself doing that now.



Do you think maybe you could do another set of kinky twists and forget about your hair for a bit? I'm more than sure your hair is growing lady.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Do you think maybe you could do another set of kinky twists and forget about your hair for a bit? I'm more than sure your hair is growing lady.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Good idea. Forgot about braids. Think I'll slap some in. Cause I'm driving myself crazy. A d now that I think about it, I'm still dc'ing! Lemme  wash this mess out. Smh.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Meritamen

So I have enjoyed my press and it has motivated me to care for my hair again, but I miss my kinks already! At first I was going to leave it alone just to see how long it would stay straight which is not long since my roots have reverted back already. I need to get back to working out so this will probably be cowashed out tomorrow. Viva la kinks!

My iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I think I will I'm tired of looking homeless
> What's your Reggie like?



Very easy: I treat my hair as if its fully relaxed. Cant use the same products I used for natural hair. Im a CON and Keracare girl. Moisture and seal daily with ORS and Scurl seal with Vatika or castor oil. PS with bunning and rollersets. Love it!


----------



## longhairdreaming

Had a hair nightmare last night! I was at the sink combing my hair and it was breaking off and I had those tree branch-like splits everywhere...my brain sure is back on hair.  On a great note all my hair products survived the plane ride!!!


----------



## beautyintheyes

bettysmsboop said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I am 9 weeks post, need a hairdo asap! I am going to my family reuion and dont want to look like I need a relaxer. Do you have any suggestion? Help!



Maybe twist with flexi rods?


----------



## NikkiQ

I can pull my Celies up a bit.Not sure if that's growth or if they got a little loose from the cowash the other day. Either way, I'm not complaining lol


----------



## Guinan

Good Morning,

Attach are two new hair styles that I want to work on. My fav is the rose bun. I think it would be easier to try these styles on straight hair but I really want to do the rose bun on curly hair. Sorry if the pics are alittle fuzzy, but it's a pic from a pic on my sis's phone. My sis has an account w/ instagram and one of the girls on there does amazing braids/styles. I think both of the styles are great protective styles and def spices up things. If anyone has any suggestions on how to do these styles I'm all eyes. Hopefully if I can do these styles, I'll post some pics.

I have no hair plans today. I have been taking it easy on my hair and not fussing with it so much. I plan on cowashing on Wednesday.


----------



## Kerryann

lamaria211 said:


> Thinking of doing a texturizer for my birthday I have super tight 4c coils



Girl i've been flirting with this idea because all these ssk's and the longer it gets the thicker it gets very hard to handle...i also feel like im at an awkward stage


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Attach are two new hair styles that I want to work on. My fav is the rose bun. I think it would be easier to try these styles on straight hair but I really want to do the rose bun on curly hair. Sorry if the pics are alittle fuzzy, but it's a pic from a pic on my sis's phone. My sis has an account w/ instagram and one of the girls on there does amazing braids/styles. I think both of the styles are great protective styles and def spices up things. If anyone has any suggestions on how to do these styles I'm all eyes. Hopefully if I can do these styles, I'll post some pics.
> 
> I have no hair plans today. I have been taking it easy on my hair and not fussing with it so much. I plan on cowashing on Wednesday.


 
Those are GORGEOUS!!!  You gotta post pics when you attempt these. I live vicariously through you ladies. I'm so style challenged and I have no patience to try


----------



## longhairdreaming

pelohello said:
			
		

> Good Morning,
> 
> Attach are two new hair styles that I want to work on. My fav is the rose bun. I think it would be easier to try these styles on straight hair but I really want to do the rose bun on curly hair. Sorry if the pics are alittle fuzzy, but it's a pic from a pic on my sis's phone. My sis has an account w/ instagram and one of the girls on there does amazing braids/styles. I think both of the styles are great protective styles and def spices up things. If anyone has any suggestions on how to do these styles I'm all eyes. Hopefully if I can do these styles, I'll post some pics.
> 
> I have no hair plans today. I have been taking it easy on my hair and not fussing with it so much. I plan on cowashing on Wednesday.



The bun looks beautiful! I love braid styles.


----------



## bettysmsboop

beautyintheyes said:


> Maybe twist with flexi rods?




Thanks. I did wash my hair and rolllerset it and I am currently under the dryer now. I am unable to twist well enough to showcase. I am still working on that.


----------



## Blairx0

bettysmsboop said:
			
		

> Thanks. I did wash my hair and rolllerset it and I am currently under the dryer now. I am unable to twist well enough to showcase. I am still working on that.



Super interested to see your rollerset. I tried and it was an epic fail


----------



## NikkiQ

Where has everyone been lately? It's been SUPER quiet! Don't be hidin cause we got a length check coming up next month. You know I'll call ya out!  jk


----------



## Blairx0

I'm still here trying to figure out how to rollerset


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Where has everyone been lately? It's been SUPER quiet! Don't be hidin cause we got a length check coming up next month. You know I'll call ya out!  jk



When is the next length check? I need to make hair plans lol


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:
			
		

> When is the next length check? I need to make hair plans lol



End of September so you have plenty of time lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

I just m&s my hair and surprisingly I noticed less shedding since using the Black tea. The only problem is that it makes my hair very dry. so I think I am only going to do a tea rinse once a week.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## esi.adokowa

pelohello said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Attach are two new hair styles that I want to work on. My fav is the rose bun. I think it would be easier to try these styles on straight hair but I really want to do the rose bun on curly hair. Sorry if the pics are alittle fuzzy, but it's a pic from a pic on my sis's phone. My sis has an account w/ instagram and one of the girls on there does amazing braids/styles. I think both of the styles are great protective styles and def spices up things. If anyone has any suggestions on how to do these styles I'm all eyes. Hopefully if I can do these styles, I'll post some pics.
> 
> I have no hair plans today. I have been taking it easy on my hair and not fussing with it so much. I plan on cowashing on Wednesday.


 
whhooo that rose bun is too cute!
i don't think it will matter if you do it curly or straight.
i'm going to try it out as well :]]


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Where has everyone been lately? It's been SUPER quiet! Don't be hidin cause we got a length check coming up next month. You know I'll call ya out!  jk



Checking in not much to report. Cowashing my hair everyday, keeping them in Celie braids until the end of the year. I need to be at least grazing APL by the end of the yr.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Those are GORGEOUS!!!  You gotta post pics when you attempt these. I live vicariously through you ladies. I'm so style challenged and I have no patience to try


 
I feel the same way.  I'm style challenged too and my patience is low...I only do the easiest styles possible


----------



## jprayze

Just put in braids for braidout tomorrow - this is a trial run before my trip.  Will do again on Thursday night.


----------



## NikkiQ

Firstborn2 said:


> Checking in not much to report. Cowashing my hair everyday, keeping them in Celie braids until the end of the year. I need to be at least grazing APL by the end of the yr.


 
Firstborn2 How is the cowashing daily going with the Celies? Are they unraveling any? I cowash maybe twice while in my set of Celies and I keep them in for 2 weeks at a time before taking them down for wash day and put in a fresh set.


----------



## bibs

Lol at calling us out. I've kind of hit a hair plateau. I flat ironed yesterday (finally) to switch things up. I have to dust my ends because I have a lot of splits and knots and of course it rained  I'm not posting a pic until next month, though, because I didn't make much progress.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Just checking in. I was on the fence about my hair & these devils called SSKs weren't helping. Was constantly having to snip here & there cause they were just getting out of hand. I finally decided to texlax my hair. Been thinking about it for months & finally did it last night & I LOVE my hair now. It's less frizzy, no knots, easier to detangle, and most of all still has a lot of texture which I wanted the most. Soo on to the pictures. 



This is my hair before. 



Hair fully dried, maximum shrinkage right before texlaxing



Hair afterwards. It actually hangs now & has length



Hair this morning after air drying in a bun last night. Still has lots of texture to still do twist outs, braid outs and even puffs. I'm happy about my decision and how my hair turned out. Now time to focus on getting to APL or at least close to it.


----------



## Kerryann

See another texlax im so tempted KaramelKutie803 your hair looks great


----------



## KaramelKutie803

Kerryann said:
			
		

> See another texlax im so tempted KaramelKutie803 your hair looks great



Thank you! I'm surprised it came out so well since I've never relaxed my own hair before. But I say if it's something you really want to do, try it. I loved my natural hair but in the end I did what I thought was best health wise for my hair & my lifestyle. I love it


----------



## Queensheba88

Queensheba88 said:


> ~Current hair length  past collar bone ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd texlaxed.
> ~APL goal month Dec 2012
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices  shampoo dc m&s daily...braids and wigs
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Nothing keeping it simple
> ~Post a beginning picture
> 
> JULY 2012



AUGUST 2012


----------



## jprayze

^^^great progress!


----------



## jprayze

My test braidout before the trip. One lesson learned-- I'm going to have to do a little dryer time to make sure my hair is dry.  It was a little damp this am, but I had to get to work.

I need to put a little more product in the back.  I mixed ORS smooth & shine pudding with green fantasia IC gel and a few drops of oil.  I like that combo 

My hair was a bit rough, so I will clarify Thursday and follow with a nice DC.


----------



## chelleypie810

Queensheba88 Great progress! What is ur reggie!!??? I need these extra 2 in by December.


----------



## lamaria211

Dcing right now on dry hair with HE LTR, Kera Minerals DC, B&B Creme de Coco, oils, glycerine and honey ill rinse in about 4hrs


----------



## Queensheba88

Thanx back on mn daily hsn vitamins m&s when I can with castor oil plus braids and wigs 80% of the year that's it lol I'm hoping for those two solid inches by the end of the year too!!! I am not playing lol


----------



## xNichex

I havent checked in for ages! Friday I take out my twists and I am gunna do a length check *fingers crossed for significant growth*
Then gunna be wearing a wig for the remainder of the year (3 years of twists i am fed up now! lol)


----------



## NikkiQ

xNichex said:
			
		

> I havent checked in for ages! Friday I take out my twists and I am gunna do a length check *fingers crossed for significant growth*
> Then gunna be wearing a wig for the remainder of the year (3 years of twists i am fed up now! lol)



3 years of twists?? Wow! with or without extensions?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Trixie58

Hey folks, it has been a minute...just posting an update photo. 
The one in the sweatshirt is Nov 2011, the one in the tank is March 2012, and the towel one is last night (August 28 2012).

I did my first self-trim last night, what does everyone think? I feel its probably a little uneven  but didn't want to risk my stylist taking too much off, I just wanted it dusted. It feels better but I kind of freaked out that I'd done something terrible afterwards, it's awfully stressful to cut my own hair! 

Love you guys, because of you I have a much better handle on my hair and I don't stress out about it nearly as much. I think I am APL now, although certainly not full APL. That is my next goal.


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Firstborn2 How is the cowashing daily going with the Celies? Are they unraveling any? I cowash maybe twice while in my set of Celies and I keep them in for 2 weeks at a time before taking them down for wash day and put in a fresh set.



NikkiQ, I'm going to redo mine at the 3wk mark. I've been cowashing everyday since I workout on the beach in the evenings, the mist from the sea water is all over me. I did have to step up my protein. As far as my hair unraveling, I don't have that issue. After cowashing I apply oil and gel(to help with frizz) and wrap it up at night. In the morning I add my Marley braid to make a bun and go about my day.


----------



## jprayze

I couldnt request miss Jessie's was 50% off and free shipping so I picked up some things


----------



## NikkiQ

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. Been trying to track down my family back home. They evacuated for the storm, but went to an area that ended up getting 3 feet of water. I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Sorry I've been MIA ladies. Been trying to track down my family back home. They evacuated for the storm, but went to an area that ended up getting 3 feet of water. I'll be back in a bit.


 
Praying that all is well with your family and loved ones.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> Sorry I've been MIA ladies. Been trying to track down my family back home. They evacuated for the storm, but went to an area that ended up getting 3 feet of water. I'll be back in a bit.


 
Are they here in Louisiana?  Did they evacuate to another part of New Orleans? We're catching the wind and rain something awful here, but the full storm won't hit us until about 7p they say and that's not much longer from now.  I hope everyone is well and safe.  Keep us posted!


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 yeah they're in LA. They were on the WB but decided to go by my brother in Laplace-bad idea. His subdivision had to be evacuated. My step dad called his mom who messaged me on FB telling me that they were being rescued by boat and brought to a shelter. Everyone is fine. I am SO glad that they are okay, but I am beyond pissed that they didn't think to call me and tell me jack sprat.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> @KaramelDiva1978 yeah they're in LA. They were on the WB but decided to go by my brother in Laplace-bad idea. His subdivision had to be evacuated. My step dad called his mom who messaged me on FB telling me that they were being rescued by boat and brought to a shelter. Everyone is fine. I am SO glad that they are okay, but I am beyond pissed that they didn't think to call me and tell me jack sprat.


 

So GLAD all are fine and well!!  Girl, some parts of N.O. are like a Katrina reply a few people still had to be cut out of their roofs.  Some parts of the levees still breeched, its just bad and the traffic getting out of N.O. was just horrible!!!  Glad they are good hun!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Yeah I've been watching the Weather Channel all day and saw the poor people in Braithwaite with water up to their roofs. It's just amazing how 7 years to the day from Katrina...Isaac blows through and does some serious damage.


----------



## NikkiQ

Thank God for Celies b/c my brain has been fried for the past few days and hair is the LAST thing on my mind!


----------



## xNichex

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> 3 years of twists?? Wow! with or without extensions?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



With extensions. I was studying so i didnt wanna even think about styling my hair everyday lol


----------



## Lurkee

Trixie58 said:


> Hey folks, it has been a minute...just posting an update photo.
> The one in the sweatshirt is Nov 2011, the one in the tank is March 2012, and the towel one is last night (August 28 2012).
> 
> I did my first self-trim last night, what does everyone think? I feel its probably a little uneven  but didn't want to risk my stylist taking too much off, I just wanted it dusted. It feels better but I kind of freaked out that I'd done something terrible afterwards, it's awfully stressful to cut my own hair!
> 
> Love you guys, because of you I have a much better handle on my hair and I don't stress out about it nearly as much. I think I am APL now, although certainly not full APL. That is my next goal.



Trim looks good to me. I am due for a trim too. I think after my relaxer, I will attempt to do one on myself. I am too scared to relinquish control to a stylist.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> Sorry I've been MIA ladies. Been trying to track down my family back home. They evacuated for the storm, but went to an area that ended up getting 3 feet of water. I'll be back in a bit.



Sorry to hear that NikkiQ, I hope and pray your family is safe.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Thank God for Celies b/c my brain has been fried for the past few days and hair is the LAST thing on my mind!


 
I'm glad your family is ok. That's has to be scary with you being so far away from them. I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Guinan

Trixie58, the dusting looks good. Are you still having your stylist trim your hair?


----------



## NikkiQ

Day 4 of MN and vitamins. Come on hair...GROW ALREADY!!!!


----------



## polished07

I'm gonna do a blow out for the weekend well for tomorrow so I'm prepping my hurr for it any suggestions? I've looked at Nikkimae2003 and CharyJay's routines quite simple but I will be dcing over night I think.


----------



## NikkiQ

Suggestions as far as what, techniques or products polished07?


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Suggestions as far as what, techniques or products polished07?



Products for the most part I want a big bouncy Fro


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:
			
		

> Products for the most part I want a big bouncy Fro



What's the plan? Typical wash day? Shampoo,protein treatment,DC,heat protectant,blow dry?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Just for faithVA. Some of them stretch past SL now. Totally fuzzy right now. Almost 2 weeks old,been using MN and cowashing frequently.



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Just for @faithVA. Some of them stretch past SL now. Totally fuzzy right now. Almost 2 weeks old,been using MN and cowashing frequently.
> 
> View attachment 165899
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
aaaaaaaaaaaw, That's so sweet    I remember when those twists were babies.  

You long haired ladies are taking over the board.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaw, That's so sweet    I remember when those twists were babies.
> 
> You long haired ladies are taking over the board.



Long haired ladies?? Woman hush  That title does not pertain to me.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Long haired ladies?? Woman hush  That title does not pertain to me.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
Compared to my little buds, yep, you are a long haired lady.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:
			
		

> Compared to my little buds, yep, you are a long haired lady.



That's only b/c of your recent cut madam. You'll be back in no time flat.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

Hey ladies I'm leaving for DR in a few hours...I will come back with pitchas! Lol


----------



## TheNDofUO

I've been lurking for some time recently. It's because of my 12 hour shift. My hair probably hates me right now. sorry hair! I can't wait to go university in 2 weeks! I also can't wait to deep condition my hair


----------



## NikkiQ

TGIF ladies!!!! It's pre-color day and I couldn't be more excited!! I get to be a red head again tomorrow! If it fades any before then, I'll just go ahead and use a jar of Manic Panic when I get to NOLA. And this may be crazy....but I may put a purple streak in somewhere. Might as well have fun with color while I'm not working.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm washing and rolling my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:
			
		

> Hey ladies I'm leaving for DR in a few hours...I will come back with pitchas! Lol



Have fun!!! I wish i was going!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies!!!!!!! I sure missed you all!!!! 

I know there's tons to catch up on yet first I want to say: my heart and prayers go out to everyone impacted by Hurricane Issac this week! I have family in 2 of the States impacted and hope your loved ones are safe too 

Today is length check day for us BSL 2012 Challengers! I return this evening for update pictures shared over with my BLer's! 

jprayze Wishing You a Fun and VERY SAFE journey to the DR! 

NikkiQ who is the amazing specimen in your signature?  OH WOOOOOWWWAAA!


----------



## Blairx0

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i'm washing and rolling my hair tomorrow.



Come back with pictures of your curls


----------



## Lurkee

I relaxed my hair today. I took pics with my phone but honestly I am not sure how long my hair as grown. I need one of those length check t-shirts. Some pics:


----------



## lamaria211

Lurkee said:
			
		

> I relaxed my hair today. I took pics with my phone but honestly I am not sure how long my hair as grown. I need one of those length check t-shirts. Some pics:



Your definitely apl Congrats ninja


----------



## Lurkee

I think I am now APL but I need a trim/ shaping of my hair. Also I have short broken hairs all around my head.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee said:
			
		

> I relaxed my hair today. I took pics with my phone but honestly I am not sure how long my hair as grown. I need one of those length check t-shirts. Some pics:



Ohhhh yeah. You must now accept your new title of APL Ninja!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> Ohhhh yeah. You must now accept your new title of APL Ninja!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Yeah I know. Sigh. I am only a trim away from returning here though. I think I will go to a stylist in December for my relaxer and get a trim then join the BSB 2013 challenge.

I lurk everywhere anyway.


----------



## Guinan

I'm starting to get tired of my navy bun & thinking bout blow drying & buning every 2weeks. I will air dry to about 80% dry & then blow it out. I'm in a hair funk


----------



## Lurkee

pelohello said:


> I'm starting to get tired of my navy bun & thinking bout blow drying & buning every 2weeks. I will air dry to about 80% dry & then blow it out. I'm in a hair funk



pelohello, be careful! I think the short broken hairs around my head is from blow drying. I went into a hair funk a while ago and changed my regimen into browdrying + flat ironing every two weeks and I think I caused a lot of breakage.

Admittedly, I did not air dry before. I left my towel on till damp and then blowdried. If you decide to go ahead, be gentle.


----------



## NikkiQ

I haven't blowed my dry in forever, but I used to let my hair air dry about 90% of the way and the blow dried on a low setting just to get it a little straight before flat ironing or twisting. When I go home, I will be getting my hair blown out and flat ironed and take pics for our September check in. Hopefully it's not disappointing and doesn't look APL at all b/c I will SO go back to claiming CBL.


----------



## livinthevida

Hi Ladies! _Sharing here new length check pictures via the BSL 2012 Challenge!_ My curls are GREAT first thing in the morning after a quick rinse, mesh rollers, and hair dryer set. By the end of day all the curls are much looser but still very soft. These were just taken a few minutes ago! I am still keeping with my A.M. reggie weekdays and my weekend reggie of 2 two-strand twists!  

1. first photo is my roller set hair after work 
2. second photo is roller set hair with less FLASH!
3. third photo is roller set hair showing there's just a few inches to go before my hair naturally falls at APL. Hoping when I reach Waist Length (WL)! my roller set hair will rest at APL, BSL, or better yet MBL! 
​


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks GREAT livinthevida!! So shiny


----------



## livinthevida

livinthevida said:


> Ladies!!!!!!! I sure missed you all!!!!
> 
> I know there's tons to catch up on yet first I want to say: my heart and prayers go out to everyone impacted by Hurricane Issac this week! I have family in 2 of the States impacted and hope your loved ones are safe too
> 
> Today is length check day for us BSL 2012 Challengers! I return this evening for update pictures shared over with my BLer's!
> 
> @jprayze Wishing You a Fun and VERY SAFE journey to the DR!
> 
> @NikkiQ who is the amazing specimen in your signature?  OH WOOOOOWWWAAA!


Congratulations @Lurkee on reaching APL!!! 

@NikkiQ I've been MIA as Vida Ninja for so long I finally read through most of our pages and see that fine specimen there is Ryan Lochte :wink2: YUMMMMMMMYYYY!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Looks GREAT @livinthevida!! So shiny


Thank Youuuuuu @NikkiQ :wink2: 

Amazing to see here I am 7 months this week into my HHJ (January 28, 2012 - August 28, 2012!) & ONLY 4 months till 2012 closes! I am hoping to be rocking my APL/BSL hair into 2013! 

I'll return in a few minutes too looking for a few of my comparison pics on roller set hair!


----------



## lovebug10

My mom took the last of my beloved DB Transitioning Creme. I've been trying to use ORS moisturizer in the meantime but my hair stays hard and rough. It did however give a defined braidout. 

Seriously once I started spoiling my hair with these all natural products it has been rejecting everything else.


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies sharing this 7 month view via the BSL 2012 Challenge! 

I searched and searched and here are my roller set results between January 28, 2012 and today August 31, 2012! I learned two things I MUST DO ASAP: 1. get a camera (a real camera!) other than my wonderful Android and 2. take better pictures!

Part I first as attachments are limited to 5:

Here's a quick recap:
1. January 2012 I started my first ever HHJ here at LHCF with pink snap on rollers and Organic Coconut Oil. You can barely see it yet my hair is resting at my neck. Definitely shorter compared to August 2012!
2. February 2012 finding it so hard to sleep with snap on rollers I started to set with satin foam rollers and LOVED the results
3. March 2012 was not completely a lost roller setting with Infusium 23 Leave In I just wasn't ok with seeing my hair flatter than usual definitely missing roller sets with Organic Coconut Oil
4. April 2012 sorry no pictures in April on roller sets what was I thinking
5. May 2012 no roller set pictures in May either yet at this time I was 4 months into my HHJ and getting more comfortable with experimenting plait braids and two-strand twists. Here's my May post on Weekend Hair 

Part II continued...


----------



## livinthevida

Part II cont :wink2:

6. June 2012 not sure why I have no roller set photos this month, still experimenting yet here's a photo of my hair naturally air dried after brushing with my new Denman 9 Row. Hard to see here yet my cousin took the photo after I held my hair in a bunch. I planned to tie it at the back of my neck yet the photo came out with it all bunched together in the center. Still a very good picture of my natural curly hair
7. July 2012 experimented for 30 days with using Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) and setting with satin foam rollers....oooOOOOOOoo I missed my OCO! by the time July ended!
8. August 2012 there's two photos here, the 1st one is a good comparison to both May's Weekend Hair and June's Air Dried Denman and the 2nd is today's roller set using a Hair Dryer. My curls are much looser after several hours of work resting naturally just past my shoulders today!


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies shared a new set over at the BSL 2012 Challenge!

I am working on figuring out how to add this filmstrip to my signature below will likely do when we celebrate our hair growth by end of year 2012! 

Here's an easier view of my Jan to Aug hair growth on roller set and air dried hair!


----------



## polished07

I washed my hair with KBB shampoo "juicy" bar and dc'd over night with Aussie moist and coconut oil! Oh I did a hot oil treatment too with evco evoo peppermint castor oil and vit e mixed too! I blew my hair using the tension method leaving texture to my ends and on the cool setting on high, I did a couple of hot shots to my roots but thats it! My hair came out fluffy and I love my big Fro after this weekend I will be weaving up until nov can I do an early length check? 

Here's my hurr shrinkage and blown out I'm happy with my progress being 19 months post relaxer


----------



## polished07

Idk why I'm cheering like that in the first pic :-/


----------



## polished07

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Ladies shared a new set over at the BSL 2012 Challenge!
> 
> I am working on figuring out how to add this filmstrip to my signature below will likely do when we celebrate our hair growth by end of year 2012!
> 
> Here's an easier view of my Jan to Aug hair growth on roller set and air dried hair!



All of those juicy curls and Gorg hair!


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:
			
		

> Idk why I'm cheering like that in the first pic :-/



 b/c you're happy with the health of your hair. It looks good!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Sooo...I'm checking in with my Birthday goal length check! What say you ladies?  Can I officially say I'm grazing APL?


----------



## Seamonster

MrsJaiDiva You just made apl, if that is what you mean by grazing


----------



## jprayze

Just jumping on to show you all the braidout I ended up with for trip. I took NikkiQ's advice and kept it simple (just shea butter and a bit of oil) and it turned out much better.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

A couple of days ago I did a protein and moisturizing treatment of egg and banana, olive, avocado and jojoba oil which I left on too long. With too many family interruptions all day, I ended up rinsing the treatment out 9 hours later. Anyway, I did a wash and braid out. I think my hair is APL, I'll know for sure in a week or so after I do a permanent blue color, then press out.

By the way, last month I went to the hair salon for the first time in years in hopes of being pampered and take a break from the hours I spend doing my hair. A friend referred me. When I called the salon we got acquainted with each other ( I told her about my natural hair and regimen and her response about her as a stylist sounded dreamy). The next time I called was to make an appointment.

When I went I was excited and nervous at the same time. For almost 10 years the only other person in my hair besides myself was my godmother and to my dismay she retired. I've been on my own since. Prior to her my hair salon experiences had not been positive.  

I went in with high hopes . The stylist was very nice, she'd worked with natural hair before she assured me and didn't mind using the products I brought. 

Everything seemed great until upon her washing my 'just came out of braids, uncombed hair' she takes out a plastic shampoo brush




and starts to comb out my hair with it. I cringed as I heard the snap, crackle and pop. 

I brought out my wide tooth pick 





(mine only has eight teeth) and asked her to use that and instead of starting from the ends she started at my roots. My hopes were diminishing fast. I told her to go ahead and just blow dry my hair since I decided not to press for the summer. She said she had a cool technique with blow drying that would make it seem as if I had a press - unlike the blow dryer comb. 




Blow dryer goes on and a brush begins to pull and tug and snag my hair. Not only was it painful, but my hair did not look pressed, it looked blow dried. I was just done.

Needless to say, like a child is to a scary movie so am I to a hair salon. 
Does anyone personally know of a stylist in the orange county, southern california area that REALLY nows how to work with natural hair? 

Signed, 
Can someone else who knows what they're doing wash my hair?


----------



## Guinan

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Sooo...I'm checking in with my Birthday goal length check! What say you ladies?  Can I officially say I'm grazing APL?



To me u already look APL. I luv ur curls!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:
			
		

> Just jumping on to show you all the braidout I ended up with for trip. I took NikkiQ's advice and kept it simple (just shea butter and a bit of oil) and it turned out much better.



It looks great! i luv the wavyness of it

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Beautifulwildflower said:
			
		

> A couple of days ago I did a protein and moisturizing treatment of egg and banana, olive, avocado and jojoba oil which I left on too long. With too many family interruptions all day, I ended up rinsing the treatment out 9 hours later. Anyway, I did a wash and braid out. I think my hair is APL, I'll know for sure in a week or so after I do a permanent blue color, then press out.
> 
> By the way, last month I went to the hair salon for the first time in years in hopes of being pampered and take a break from the hours I spend doing my hair. A friend referred me. When I called the salon we got acquainted with each other ( I told her about my natural hair and regimen and her response about her as a stylist sounded dreamy). The next time I called was to make an appointment.
> 
> When I went I was excited and nervous at the same time. For almost 10 years the only other person in my hair besides myself was my godmother and to my dismay she retired. I've been on my own since. Prior to her my hair salon experiences had not been positive.
> 
> I went in with high hopes . The stylist was very nice, she'd worked with natural hair before she assured me and didn't mind using the products I brought.
> 
> Everything seemed great until upon her washing my 'just came out of braids, uncombed hair' she takes out a plastic shampoo brush  and starts to comb out my hair with it. I cringed as I heard the snap, crackle and pop.
> 
> I brought out my wide tooth pick (mine only has eight teeth) and asked her to use that and instead of starting from the ends she started at my roots. My hopes were diminishing fast. I told her to go ahead and just blow dry my hair since I decided not to press for the summer. She said she had a cool technique with blow drying that would make it seem as if I had a press - unlike the blow dryer comb.
> 
> Blow dryer goes on and a brush  begins to pull and tug and snag my hair. Not only was it painful, but my hair did not look pressed, it looked blow dried. I was just done.
> 
> Needless to say, like a child is to a scary movie so am I to a hair salon.
> Does anyone personally know of a stylist in the orange county, southern california area that REALLY nows how to work with natural hair?
> 
> Signed,
> Can someone else who knows what they're doing wash my hair?



Im sorry that happened to u. Thats happened to me plenty of times. I think the only way to know how a person does hair is to go there in person & watch them do hair. & even still there's no guarantee

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## xNichex

Finally took my hair out of twists!


----------



## NikkiQ

All these lovely hair updates. I love it!! Keep em coming ladies. We love seeing the great progress everyone is making.

It's officially dye day. Yay!! 

I shampooed and did a quick condish yesterday and let my hair air dry overnight. I'm about to take down my Celies, finger detangle,and put my hair in 4 sections to make dying easier. Afterwards,I'm gonna DC for a couple hours. Not sure how I'm gonna style it after though.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Thanks! Seamonster, pelohello...I'm claiming APL!


----------



## NikkiQ

Our first September APL graduate! WTG MrsJaiDiva!!


----------



## Carmelella

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Thanks! Seamonster, pelohello...I'm claiming APL!



Definitely looks like APL to me, CONGRATS!!  And happy birthday!


----------



## Guinan

Lurkee said:
			
		

> pelohello, be careful! I think the short broken hairs around my head is from blow drying. I went into a hair funk a while ago and changed my regimen into browdrying + flat ironing every two weeks and I think I caused a lot of breakage.
> 
> Admittedly, I did not air dry before. I left my towel on till damp and then blowdried. If you decide to go ahead, be gentle.



Thanks, im gonna just wig it this week because since me & my hair are fighting with each other I dont I think I will be gentle with it.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Yikes...I didn't plan to wash my hair while I'm away but I got in the pool so here goes!  I rinsed as soon as I got out and I put some apricot oil on for prepoo. Only bad thing is I have to use hotel poo and they have no condish :-(


----------



## NikkiQ

Color is done ladies!! Here's a before and after shot for you guys.



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Dominicanatural

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Color is done ladies!! Here's a before and after shot for you guys.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Absolutely love the color! It looks great!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Color is done ladies!! Here's a before and after shot for you guys.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



That color is fierce! did u do it urself? Is it perm? & what brand?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies! Yeah I did it myself. This is the color. Yeah it's a permanent color. I love it. It's my treat to myself for making APL. I won't dye again until I hit BSL.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies! Yeah I did it myself. This is the color. Yeah it's a permanent color. I love it. It's my treat to myself for making APL. I won't dye again until I hit BSL.



Gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## SimJam

July








sept 1







Inching closer


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

NikkiQ said:


> Our first September APL graduate! WTG MrsJaiDiva!!



Thank you guys So Much!   And that color is FIERCE NikkiQ!


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ said:


> Color is done ladies!! Here's a before and after shot for you guys.
> 
> View attachment 166295
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I am in love. The curls, the color, the shine, so perfect.


----------



## ronie

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Sooo...I'm checking in with my Birthday goal length check! What say you ladies?  Can I officially say I'm grazing APL?



Claim it woman ( in my NikkiQ voice). And congratulations.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

I am getting excited about the September 30th reveal.  I was lazy all summer but good, I cornrowed my hair at the end of July and I have not touched it except to rebraid.  I have to get back on track with weekly DC, and taking vitamins, and bagging every night.  

I know I been saying with every update I thought I would make.  but I know 09/30 is my moment I hit APL finally!!!!!!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Dang dang dang here I go APL dreaming! Heres this mornings length/reality check:






Need another two inches.

Texlaxed and two weeks one day post


----------



## gforceroy

Hi Ladies! I will post my length check next week when I straighten my hair. I am kind of scared that I will be disappointed ...anyways I am going stateside later this month and my SO doesn't want me to wear wigs...oh well TOO BAD lol jk. I am wearing my hair out when I get there but maybe for a day so. I thinking about buying this wig what do ya'll think?? I never worn a lace front before..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9HEfQLNp6U&list=FLBtLR2yurFMg0cqjdWTogHA&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Dang dang dang here I go APL dreaming! Heres this mornings length/reality check:
> 
> View attachment 166351
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166353
> Need another two inches.
> 
> Texlaxed and two weeks one day post


 
2 inches?? It looks like less to me. But if that's the case, 2 inches in 3 months is ABSOLUTELY possible! No dreams here lady. You're almost there




gforceroy said:


> Hi Ladies! I will post my length check next week when I straighten my hair. I am kind of scared that I will be disappointed ...anyways I am going stateside later this month and my SO doesn't want me to wear wigs...oh well TOO BAD lol jk. I am wearing my hair out when I get there but maybe for a day so. I thinking about buying this wig what do ya'll think?? I never worn a lace front before..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9HEfQLNp6U&list=FLBtLR2yurFMg0cqjdWTogHA&index=1&feature=plpp_video


 
I love that wig! I haven't worn a lace front in so long. Is there any way you can get the wig before going back to the states so you can play around with it for a bit so you're comfortable with it?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> 2 inches?? It looks like less to me. But if that's the case, 2 inches in 3 months is ABSOLUTELY possible! No dreams here lady. You're almost there
> 
> 2 inches just to secure!!! One pic looks like less than an inch better safe than sorry I'm on the grow over here Nikki!!


----------



## gforceroy

@NikkiQ If I order the wig today I might get it before I leave. I will probably just mail it straight my SO.


----------



## livinthevida

Beautifulwildflower said:


> A couple of days ago I did a protein and moisturizing treatment of egg and banana, olive, avocado and jojoba oil which I left on too long. With too many family interruptions all day, I ended up rinsing the treatment out 9 hours later. Anyway, I did a wash and braid out. I think my hair is APL, I'll know for sure in a week or so after I do a permanent blue color, then press out.
> 
> By the way, last month I went to the hair salon for the first time in years in hopes of being pampered and take a break from the hours I spend doing my hair. A friend referred me. When I called the salon we got acquainted with each other ( I told her about my natural hair and regimen and her response about her as a stylist sounded dreamy). The next time I called was to make an appointment.
> 
> When I went I was excited and nervous at the same time. For almost 10 years the only other person in my hair besides myself was my godmother and to my dismay she retired. I've been on my own since. Prior to her my hair salon experiences had not been positive.
> 
> I went in with high hopes . The stylist was very nice, she'd worked with natural hair before she assured me and didn't mind using the products I brought.
> 
> Everything seemed great until upon her washing my 'just came out of braids, uncombed hair' she takes out a plastic shampoo brush
> 
> 
> 
> and starts to comb out my hair with it. I cringed as I heard the snap, crackle and pop.
> 
> I brought out my wide tooth pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mine only has eight teeth) and asked her to use that and instead of starting from the ends she started at my roots. My hopes were diminishing fast. I told her to go ahead and just blow dry my hair since I decided not to press for the summer. She said she had a cool technique with blow drying that would make it seem as if I had a press - unlike the blow dryer comb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blow dryer goes on and a brush begins to pull and tug and snag my hair. Not only was it painful, but my hair did not look pressed, it looked blow dried. I was just done.
> 
> Needless to say, like a child is to a scary movie so am I to a hair salon.
> Does anyone personally know of a stylist in the orange county, southern california area that REALLY nows how to work with natural hair?
> 
> Signed,
> Can someone else who knows what they're doing wash my hair?


@Beautifulwildflower I am sorry to hear this happened! I have horror stories of having friends do my hair and you are right nothing like the treatment and experience of a family member who loves you and your hair! Unfortunately not all hair salons share the same mindset erplexed

As my hours and employees increase at work I have thought of going to a local salon to teat myself  and often! Yet I am finding it hard to find that good salon to keep up with my natural hair care. Here is one resource I found when searching for Natural Hair Care Salons in the Northeast:
_The Natural Hair Care Directory: A Comprehensive Listing of Natural Hair Stylists and Salons
_
I hope this helps!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Color is done ladies!! Here's a before and after shot for you guys.
> 
> View attachment 166295
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


AmuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaAAAAAzzzzzIIINGGGG color NikkiQ! This is a very bright vibrant color compared to the previous shades too! Nice!


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies I've yet to catch up on ***all*** of our new pages yet I've read through and can already see there are beautiful pictures of hair growth here!!!

Congratulations to all the ladies who have reached APL lengths!!!! Welcome New APL Ninjas! 

When you have a chance see us @ the BSL 2012 Challenge too!!! We just had our Length Check August 31, 2012!!! and there's a whole lotta healthy hair with amazing lengths!


----------



## livinthevida

Quickly shared over at the BSL 2012 Challenge I have a quick addition to new length check pictures of dry roller set vs wet hair! Here are my wet hair pictures between July 1, 2012 and today September 2, 2012!

1. 1st photo is today wearing my bra to show there's a few inches to go in reaching BSL in 2012! 
2. 2nd photo is a quick filmstrip of reaching APL!!! July 1, 30 Days after using Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) and today's bra strap photo!


----------



## Blairx0

Bet if you stretch those curls you would be there


----------



## MeowMix

^^^Yup, I was thinking the same thing.^^^


----------



## Evolving78

i am hiding my blow dryers for the rest of the year and i am going back to roller setting.  i gotta get out of this funk concerning my hair.  it is going to turn on me ugly if i don't get it together now.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i am hiding my blow dryers for the rest of the year and i am going back to roller setting.  i gotta get out of this funk concerning my hair.  it is going to turn on me ugly if i don't get it together now.



I was in a hair-funk, too!  A cut and some new products brought me back to earth.


----------



## jprayze

Trip hair!  I will be back tomorrow and my hair needs some TLC.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Ok back on track, currently doing a coffee rinse then over night protein dc


----------



## Evolving78

i rolled and air dried my hair yesterday.  it was a lot of hair coming out from detangling.  i really believe the relaxer that girl used caused me to shed more or it could be something else i am going through.  i just took the rollers out and flat ironed my roots in the front.  

now i am sitting here trying to figure out what to do with my hair next.  i think i am going to start pinning my hair up in the back for a few days and then bun until wash day.  it will get cold again soon and i gotta start working on my fall and winter reggie.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey ladies! Happy Labor Day. Spent the day the beach yesterday with friends and rocked my puff. Loved it with the new color.





Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Happy Labor Day. Spent the day the beach yesterday with friends and rocked my puff. Loved it with the new color.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Love the color and the puff


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hope everyone is doing well on their way to APL and onward.

I just washed my kinky twist and got my fist whiff of the sulfur smell...yuck! I'm in the NJoy Sulfur Challenge. Hoping it'll push me over the APL hump. Not much else to report...back to work which oddly enough means I'll have more time for my hair lol.


----------



## lamaria211

Happy labor  day ladies I'm dcing all day today and probably some of tomorrow to! BBQ later so ill throw on a wig for that


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Happy Labor Day. Spent the day the beach yesterday with friends and rocked my puff. Loved it with the new color.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Love it...looks so healthy


----------



## NikkiQ

How was the trip jprayze???


----------



## itsjusthair88

Happy Labor Day! Just checking in, I thought we had a length check today, but it's in 30 days and I just did some cutting 0.o so that extra 30 days will be awesome!

I made an appointment this past Friday to get my hair straightened, but I chickened out; I'm always saying that "it's just hair" and blahblahblah, but I will be so disappointed if after 2 years of growth I go to straighten my hair and it turns out looking average or less than...

I also am itching for a texlax, the SSks and knots are just killing me! But I'm also lazy (lol) and I'm not sure I could give texlaxed hair the TLC it needs AND I'm not good with picking products and I hate experimenting, so I'm not sure if that will work out for me...


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies! Happy Labor Day. Spent the day the beach yesterday with friends and rocked my puff. Loved it with the new color.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166455
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Banmmmmmm! Love it.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

NikkiQ

Love the color.


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## The Princess

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies! Happy Labor Day. Spent the day the beach yesterday with friends and rocked my puff. Loved it with the new color.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166455
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 


Got Daannngggg, Where all that come from. Your hair is beautiful. What is your reggie again.

I love the color.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Happy Labor Day. Spent the day the beach yesterday with friends and rocked my puff. Loved it with the new color.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Bloody hell! Who knew you had all that hair?!  The colour is perfect.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> How was the trip jprayze???



Trip was excellent.  It was absolutely beautiful.  those 4 days away took something out of my hair.  It's dry and doesn't feel that good.  I'm going to Put a DC on and go to bed.  I think tomorrow I will go to the hair school and get my hair straightened.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ GIRL!!!!! COLOR + PUFF = Da BIDNESS!!!!  I need a love button. Seriously.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies! Happy Labor Day. Spent the day the beach yesterday with friends and rocked my puff. Loved it with the new color.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166455
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 

Uhmmm, my puffs never look like this. Spill the beans! What products did you use in your hair (including accessories/pony holder)? I wanna know!


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Happy Labor Day. Spent the day the beach yesterday with friends and rocked my puff. Loved it with the new color.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Nice puff and hair color.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

I need some advice...been dealing with some shedding/thinning issues.  Noticed hair on right side was super thin in June.  Been babying my hair really since then.  I went 2 months with no heat.

When I started taking my minibraids up, I was shedding a lot but I chalked it up to losing 2 wks of shed hair bedside of the braids.  It Now seems like im starting to get the shedding under control with ORS hair mayo and AE garlic hair mask. I changed my meds in case they were causing the issues. Im going to start taking biotin today as well. I also started a daily massage of MN, apricot oil, WGHO, and peppermint oil. 

Is there anything else I should be doing for prevention and to encourage growth in those thin areas?


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ that puff is fyah !!!!


----------



## Guinan

Hey Ladies!! I posted this in another thread, but these are my results from flat ironing w/o blow drying. The process:

I DC for 5hrs, then co-rinse w/ Suave coconut conditioner. I M&S w/Aphogee leave-in & sealed w/ WGHO. I then braided my hair (3 braids per section, total head count 12) & secured braids w/ a rubber band. The next day, I took the braids out (the section I was testing), applied my heat protectant (Matrix iron straighter, this stuff is amazing!!!) & flat ironed the section, parting the section into two's. I only did 2-3 heat passes, but could of gotten away w/ 1.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> I need some advice...been dealing with some shedding/thinning issues. Noticed hair on right side was super thin in June. Been babying my hair really since then. I went 2 months with no heat.
> 
> When I started taking my minibraids up, I was shedding a lot but I chalked it up to losing 2 wks of shed hair bedside of the braids. It Now seems like im starting to get the shedding under control with ORS hair mayo and AE garlic hair mask. I changed my meds in case they were causing the issues. Im going to start taking biotin today as well. I also started a daily massage of MN, apricot oil, WGHO, and peppermint oil.
> 
> Is there anything else I should be doing for prevention and to encourage growth in those thin areas?


 
Welcome Back!!!

I have been having some shedding issues too. I've been doing the tea rinse and keeping out of my hair as much as possible & that seems to be helping. In regards to thinning, I had some issues w/ a bald spot due to scalp burns from a relaxer. One of the ladies here suggested JBCO. I applied it 2x's a day. That really helped. It still alittle thin but not bald like before. I think WGHO will do the same. I really like WGHO & have noticed lots of growth using it.

From what I remember, after I came back from DR (stayed a week), my hair was fried! It was b/c of the water & sun.


----------



## jprayze

^^^thanks I'm going to work on adding tea rinses to my regi. pelohello what kind of tea do you use and how often?

And yes my hair was totally fried...it was too hot and I was trying my best not to take too many products!


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow!! Thanks for all the love ladies!!



The Princess said:


> Got Daannngggg, Where all that come from. Your hair is beautiful. What is your reggie again.
> 
> I love the color.


 
Thanks The Princess! My hair is usually in Celies 99% of the time so no one really knows how thick my hair is until I take it down lol. My reggie is very simple. I shampoo and DC once every 2 weeks and install a fresh set of Celies. I M&S daily or every other day. I do a protein treatment every 6 weeks or so. I've been using MN off and on since May.That's about it really.



Lurkee said:


> Bloody hell! Who knew you had all that hair?!  The colour is perfect.


 
LOL Thanks! 



jprayze said:


> Trip was excellent. It was absolutely beautiful. those 4 days away took something out of my hair. It's dry and doesn't feel that good. I'm going to Put a DC on and go to bed. I think tomorrow I will go to the hair school and get my hair straightened.


 
You sure you wanna get your hair straightened right now if you're dealing with dryness jprayze?



Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> @NikkiQ GIRL!!!!! COLOR + PUFF = Da BIDNESS!!!!  I need a love button. Seriously.


 
When you gonna color your hair woman???



jayjaycurlz said:


> Uhmmm, my puffs never look like this. Spill the beans! What products did you use in your hair (including accessories/pony holder)? I wanna know!


 
This was from the wash n go I did the night before. I just sprayed it with water, applied a little bit of my SM yucca and aloe thickening milk around my edges and ends, and then pulled out my beloved...thigh high stocking! That's it. I don't use ponytail holders or anything for my puffs. The thigh high lets me adjust it to the size I want and the position I want without pulling my hair too tight.


----------



## jprayze

You sure you wanna get your hair straightened right now if you're dealing with dryness jprayze?

Well I DC'd overnight and I'm going to get some kind of treatment while Im there. So hopefully I will be ok.


----------



## NikkiQ

The puff is going bye bye today. Going to cowash with my color shield condish and slap some fat Celies in so I can rock a braid out this weekend during our trip to San Juan.


----------



## gforceroy

delete....


----------



## NikkiQ

gforceroy said:
			
		

> Here is my length check pic for September. I checked on impulse so I told myself I might as well upload a pic now. Ignore my messed up looking hair LOL!



Is your hair touching the APL line young lady??!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:
			
		

> You sure you wanna get your hair straightened right now if you're dealing with dryness jprayze?
> 
> Well I DC'd overnight and I'm going to get some kind of treatment while Im there. So hopefully I will be ok.



Ok so I'm at the hair school now under the dryer for 10 mins getting a hydrating conditioner.  Pics to come when I'm finished.


----------



## gforceroy

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Is your hair touching the APL line young lady??!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I am barely there if touching. Hopefully in 2 more months I can claim it..


----------



## jprayze

I'm out of the hair school.  Can't wait to take pics when I get home!


----------



## NikkiQ

Twists are in. Not the best to look at,but as long as they serve their purpose..I don't care how they look 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

Pics of my hair flat iron yesterday.  I need to take a better length check pic of the back so I will be back when I unwrap my hair to try again.  That Bright dress makes it hard to see exactly where I am.  I'm not back at APL yet but I do see growth and my ends are in pretty good condition.

Btw The stylist used a little too much product (oil) and my hair is a bit weighed down but she did get it straight.  And yes, I was having a moment in these pics! Lol


----------



## jprayze

So we aren't there yet...Should make it by the end of the year do I can focus on BSL next year.


----------



## hairqueen7

Today makes 8 months since starting my HJ YAY it feels good now all I need is apl n ill b ok my sis hair is closer to apl than me n she not even on a hj ,u know I'm pissed lol


----------



## LadyRaider

Okay... my hair is in the neighborhood of APL. Last night seeing Michelle look GORGEOUS got me thinking. At my length, wouldn't my hair look more "fabulous" straight?

I mean people with LONG hair with big natural fluffy pony tails look fabulous. But right now my hair crinkles up to between ear and neck length... nothing fabulous looking. But a black girl with straight APL (almost) hair any place in the world except this board is pretty fabulous. 

How much damage would I do trying to blow dry my hair every evening after the gym?

Sigh... I want to look fabulous...


----------



## 3jsmom

Ladies you guys are looking good!!!! I am still stuck in my in between stage. I will try to wash tonight and post a pic, I am about 8 weeks post relaxer right now with an inch of ng.


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ  

I kept seeing everyone talk about this puff, had to go back a page or 2 to find it! GORGEOUS!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm officially going hard and back in my go to protective style.  If I don't reach APL by the end of the year, I will be [email protected] close.


View attachment 166795


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I'm officially going hard and back in my go to protective style.  If I don't reach APL by the end of the year, I will be [email protected] close.



Thats gorgeous!!! Do u braid it yourself??? I need to learn how...


----------



## KiWiStyle

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Thats gorgeous!!! Do u braid it yourself??? I need to learn how...



Thank you, I braid it myself .  I sat and watched YouTube videos one night to learn, it's really simple.  Instead of braiding under with the traditional braid, you would just braid over for the inverted French braid.

I can't wait for my hair to get long, I'll be rocking this!  Though the thickness Will only be in my dreams, LOL!


View attachment 166801


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm officially going hard and back in my go to protective style. If I don't reach APL by the end of the year, I will be [email protected] close.
> 
> 
> View attachment 166795


 
That braids is gorgeous! 

jprayze, they did a great job straighting ur hair. Ur right, I think you'll be APL by the end of this year.


----------



## Meritamen

Soooooo I have some heat damage. I accepted the risk so it is what it is. There is one small section in the back that is obviously looser the rest of my hair still kinks up but it seems different to me. My hair can still achieve a great twist-out/braid-out so I will live it alone. My hair is heat resistant in that it doesn't want to straighten unless high heat is used BUT is also easy to train/damage with such high heat. Bummer. lol Next time I need a trim, I'll just have it blow dryed. I like my texture too much and don't want to alter it in anyway.

My iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## LadyRaider

KiWiStyle That looks nice. I can do something similar I guess until I calm down. One of my students came in to class looking SO CUTE with a wash and go. So I've backed away from the relaxer box for now. 

I think my problem might be that I need a hair cut. Perhaps layers?


----------



## TheNDofUO

My hair isn't long enough to pull from the back. Sigh. Or maybe I ha e short arms. I don't think so.


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> That braids is gorgeous!
> 
> @jprayze, they did a great job straighting ur hair. Ur right, I think you'll be APL by the end of this year.


 

Awww thanks...I was lazy and went to the hair school...cheaper than a salon and the students are too scared to use too much heat. 1 pass only


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ girl I dunno. I'm not sure what color I want to go with.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I can see you with a caramel brown or something along those lines


----------



## KiWiStyle

LadyRaider said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle That looks nice. I can do something similar I guess until I calm down. One of my students came in to class looking SO CUTE with a wash and go. So I've backed away from the relaxer box for now.
> 
> I think my problem might be that I need a hair cut. Perhaps layers?



Thanks.  Hiding your hair is always the best bet when deciding to post pone relaxing.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I can see you with a caramel brown or something along those lines



I'm contemplating streaks as opposed to all over color. I can't make up my mind at all.


----------



## NikkiQ

Oooh can I come dye your hair for you Iluvsmuhgrass???


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Yes ma'am!! Come on over.


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Happy Labor Day. Spent the day the beach yesterday with friends and rocked my puff. Loved it with the new color.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



LUV IT!!!!!   It looks so soft and FULL!


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> ^^^thanks I'm going to work on adding tea rinses to my regi. @pelohello what kind of tea do you use and how often?
> 
> And yes my hair was totally fried...it was too hot and I was trying my best not to take too many products!


 
I use regular lipton tea (cafferinated) & once I run out of that I am going to use black tea. I spray it on once a week and I try to only spray it on my roots. The tea is very drying. Once the tea has been sprayed, I then apply my DC.


----------



## Lurkee

Tomorrow is wash day. I am going to prepoo with conditioner + oil, wash, DC and roller set. I will stick to this regimen now. I am going to avoid blow drying or flat ironing till the year end and re-evaluate. Unfortunately, it will take ages for the broken hairs to catch up.


----------



## Kerryann

the hardest thing i had to do last night was not sleeping on my usual side omg and this is all for hair wth  lets see how long i can keep this up because i really need my left to catch up with my right


----------



## bajandoc86

The weekend, I am definitely going to do a high textured bun. *excited*


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:


> The weekend, I am definitely going to do a high textured bun. *excited*



That's the next thing I want to achieve. I always get discouraged when I try. My hair will have to be super stretched for it to work.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

Tomorrows wash day I'm so excited I  get to try my wen mango coconut for the first time


----------



## SimJam

I should be washing my hair on the weekend but my twists are so nice, I did them perfectly !!!!

I dont wanna wash them out so Imma keep them for another week


----------



## gforceroy

I straightened my hair and it is not even as long as when I stretch it curly   ... I feel sad... I have to make this goal by December....


----------



## livinthevida

LOL! Blairx0 & MeowMix I'm really practicing on doing my behind the back hair pull while taking photo pose!  similar to scouting for an easy hair dryer I've started my search for a new camera 

YAY! shortdub78 rollersetting will do wonders! with my higher workload I love that I can workout set dry and go! Since working out in the AM I only use the hair dryer two days a week now - Mondays & Wednesdays - as Fridays I start my weekend style of plait braids!

Love that hat jprayze! Perfect to wear in the DR! & amazing pictures of your hair done at the school!

Great puff NikkiQ! WOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWAAAAAAA! Color and curls all ROCK!

itsjusthair88 I believe you will see the results! post a few comparison pictures between last year and 2012 I bet you'll be suprised on how far you have come in growing great lengths 

jprayze scalp massaging definitely worked for me. It took me 90 Days to see my thinning hair ontop grow in normally. All I applied was OCO and gentle scalp massages. I think you are on the right track!

pelohello nice results I'd love to see how all the hair looks too!

Nice growth gforceroy! Congratulations on reaching APL!!! 

Congratulations hairqueen7! I just reached my 7 month HHJ August 28, 2012 after starting January 28, 2012. I have learned such great information with our ladies here and continue to learn so much more on caring for my hair. I started at shoulder length in January and reached APL 5 months later in June and this was BEFORE I tested Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO)! You will be APL soon 

LadyRaider I'd recommend less heat throughout the week. When I added a hair dryer to my morning reggie I decided to do only two days a week giving my hair a chance to let these curls form and recover.

3jsmom you'll past this phase in no-time. I just posted over at the BSL 2012 Challenge that in all the pictures I've posted since January my hair is likely a very good example of hair growing in phases  it has grown from short to medium and now approaching the longer phase 

Great style KiWiStyle! Very nice braid!

LOL! TheNDofUO! I have the same challenge *short arms*! practice practice pratice


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee said:


> Tomorrow is wash day. I am going to prepoo with conditioner + oil, wash, DC and roller set. I will stick to this regimen now. I am going to avoid blow drying or flat ironing till the year end and re-evaluate. Unfortunately, it will take ages for the broken hairs to catch up.



we are on the same boat! i am going to stick with this until the year is over. no blow drying for me.  the flat iron didn't really cause any damage.  but i was using a blow dryer with the comb attachment and it was just pulling my hair out.

don't be sad!  your hair still looks good.  we just need to stick to what we know best!


----------



## ronie

Hi ladies, it is inspiring to see everyone progress. Congratulations to all the september graduates. I have not posted in while, that's because for the past 4 weeks i have been concentrating on getting rid of my thinning damaged ends. So i trimmed about 1/4 to 1/2 of an inch every week. Thank god for my growth cause i am still just about shoulder length. I got an error message when trying to upload a picture. Anyways i will try later. 
So what i have been doing is leaving my hair alone for a week at a time in cornrows, then wash and DC every week. No heat for the past 4 weeks. I am now 6 months post relaxer and still debating if this is going to be a transition or a long stretch. I have no tangle issues, and my breakage has decreased considerably since i started upping my protein ( i did a drc 28, then i have been doing emergencee by nexxus every other week followed by silk elements mega moisture). I baggy with scurl and b mine DC (proteinfree) 2 -3 times a week to balance of all that protein and my hair is softer and stronger at the same time. 
So i don't know if i can make the december class, but i am still in game. What i am sure of is that by december most of if not all of my damaged ends will be gone and i can focus on length.


----------



## MeowMix

Hi, I'm just going to ditto the first couple of sentences above.   to the graduates.  

Hi livinthevida.  Good to see you.  I know you've been busy IRL.  I'm just living vicariously through you and the other APLs/Ninjas.  We've got a length check coming up and I don't know if I'm going to make it


----------



## ronie

This week my new growth got me worried. I have not straightened them since august 5th for my sister in law's wedding, and i took steps to protect them against damage. And they reverted perfectly, after i washed and DC 3 days later. After last week wash, however my hair had a softness i was not used to, and my roots almost looked as if i straightened them. Last wash day i roller set and went under the hooded dryer for 30mns on medium heat. I then wrapped and left it alone. I worried that i had damaged my new growth, but HOW?. All week i am looking @ my curls, and they are almost straight (and i am thingking HEAT DAMAGE), but soft. So soft i i didn't baggy all week. I am 6 months post and my wide tooth comb runs through my dry hair like knife through butter. I was confused. My breakage was no more than usual, and my shedding was minimal (thanks to that garlic oil prepoo). So i went back and looked at the product and steps i used on friday. 
Garlic oil, castor oil, rosemary, peppermint oil mix prepoo (20 mns, no heat)
kerastase bain de force shampoo (sulfate)
nexxus emergencee DC (10 mns no heat)
Kera minerals DC by silk elements ( 15 mns, no heat)
kerastase ciment thermique leave in
Scurl activator leave in
kerastase elixir ultime serum
roller set, hooded dryer.
Now the only 2 new items for my hair is the garlic, and kera minerals. Garlic oil is crossed out.  So when i went and really processed the information on the kera minerals, and researched on the other items of the line, i realized it did exactly what it was meant to do: Smoothing my hair. The whole system is supposed to work as some sort of keratin treatment i think. I don;t really care for the straight effect, but let me tell you the smoothness and the softness is out of this world. I have not moisturized and sealed my hair since monday, and i am telling you my comb stills run through my 6 month post 4b hair like knife through butter, no pull, no crunchy sound, no breakage. I didn't cornrow my hair this week, so i really got to see the effect of this conditioner. Tomorrow is wash day and i don't even want to wash my hair cause it is still so soft. Thank you lamaria211 for the review. I heard you rave about it and went for it, and i am so glad i did. So if anyone plan to flat iron their hair and needs a jump start, i would recommend this deep conditioner.


----------



## lamaria211

ronie said:
			
		

> This week my new growth got me worried. I have not straightened them since august 5th for my sister in law's wedding, and i took steps to protect them against damage. And they reverted perfectly, after i washed and DC 3 days later. After last week wash, however my hair had a softness i was not used to, and my roots almost looked as if i straightened them. Last wash day i roller set and went under the hooded dryer for 30mns on medium heat. I then wrapped and left it alone. I worried that i had damaged my new growth, but HOW?. All week i am looking @ my curls, and they are almost straight (and i am thingking HEAT DAMAGE), but soft. So soft i i didn't baggy all week. I am 6 months post and my wide tooth comb runs through my dry hair like knife through butter. I was confused. My breakage was no more than usual, and my shedding was minimal (thanks to that garlic oil prepoo). So i went back and looked at the product and steps i used on friday.
> Garlic oil, castor oil, rosemary, peppermint oil mix prepoo (20 mns, no heat)
> kerastase bain de force shampoo (sulfate)
> nexxus emergencee DC (10 mns no heat)
> Kera minerals DC by silk elements ( 15 mns, no heat)
> kerastase ciment thermique leave in
> Scurl activator leave in
> kerastase elixir ultime serum
> roller set, hooded dryer.
> Now the only 2 new items for my hair is the garlic, and kera minerals. Garlic oil is crossed out.  So when i went and really processed the information on the kera minerals, and researched on the other items of the line, i realized it did exactly what it was meant to do: Smoothing my hair. The whole system is supposed to work as some sort of keratin treatment i think. I don;t really care for the straight effect, but let me tell you the smoothness and the softness is out of this world. I have not moisturized and sealed my hair since monday, and i am telling you my comb stills run through my 6 month post 4b hair like knife through butter, no pull, no crunchy sound, no breakage. I didn't cornrow my hair this week, so i really got to see the effect of this conditioner. Tomorrow is wash day and i don't even want to wash my hair cause it is still so soft. Thank you lamaria211 for the review. I heard you rave about it and went for it, and i am so glad i did. So if anyone plan to flat iron their hair and needs a jump start, i would recommend this deep conditioner.



Yaaaay that's good to hear I'm glad you liked it. I think that's one of the only non BOB products that I will continue to purchase I want to stock up before they do something crazy like change the formula or discontinue.


----------



## lexxi

Just checking in hair is in two braids to the back will be doing a haul for natural hair supplies soon. Im going to be getting mango butter, vatika oil, peppermint oil for the megatek/future sulfur mix,and also some cotton candy,buttercreme, and lick me all over ( I think that's what it's called but it has a fruity smell) fragrance oils. I will also be getting black castor oil and I just bought a big bottle of Aussie conditioner and argon oil . So I think I'm covered for the first part of the winter.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

MeowMix said:


> Hi, I'm just going to ditto the first couple of sentences above.   to the graduates.
> 
> Hi livinthevida.  Good to see you.  I know you've been busy IRL.  I'm just living vicariously through you and the other APLs/Ninjas.  We've got a length check coming up and I don't know if I'm going to make it


MeowMix you will make it! We're counting on every APL'er and APL Ninja to check in with our beautiful pics!  see you there chica!


----------



## livinthevida

ronie said:


> Hi ladies, it is inspiring to see everyone progress. Congratulations to all the september graduates. I have not posted in while, that's because for the past 4 weeks i have been concentrating on getting rid of my thinning damaged ends. So i trimmed about 1/4 to 1/2 of an inch every week. Thank god for my growth cause i am still just about shoulder length. I got an error message when trying to upload a picture. Anyways i will try later.
> So what i have been doing is leaving my hair alone for a week at a time in cornrows, then wash and DC every week. No heat for the past 4 weeks. I am now 6 months post relaxer and still debating if this is going to be a transition or a long stretch. I have no tangle issues, and my breakage has decreased considerably since i started upping my protein ( i did a drc 28, then i have been doing emergencee by nexxus every other week followed by silk elements mega moisture). I baggy with scurl and b mine DC (proteinfree) 2 -3 times a week to balance of all that protein and my hair is softer and stronger at the same time.
> So i don't know if i can make the december class, but i am still in game. What i am sure of is that by december most of if not all of my damaged ends will be gone and i can focus on length.



@ronie I hope this how-to helps! its a quick review on how to attach images:

_I have Windows 7 at home yet I believe the steps should be the same in any Web Browser (I use Firefox 11 and Internet Explorer 9). Here are a few instructions:

    Click New Reply (see bottom left of page)
    Scroll down a little further (see Additional Options)
    Select Manage Attachments (under Attach Files)
    Select Browse to upload pictures from your Computer
    Browse your computer for picture(s) to post
    Select Open after selecting picture(s)
    Select Upload (picture now appears under Current Attachments)
    You can remove the picture by selecting Remove or keep the picture by closing the window (Select Close this window or press the red x)
    Enter comments and select Submit Reply_


----------



## itsjusthair88

Thanks for the encouragement livinthevida I know my hair has grown, but I'll just be let down if the straight product doesn't look bomb.com, you know? I need to get over it, because I need a proper trim!

Speaking of progress, I am soooooo glad I can see mine, let me tell you why: I had to wash my hair last night and I was so tired I didn't have time to do anything with it, so I just did 6 fat plaits and went to bed. Well, this morning I took them out and my hair was still wet, but I was able to pull it back in a low bun, I was like "YES PROGRESS!!!!"

Anyway, that made me feel good. I think I am going to try my hand at bantu knots tonight since I don't have work tomorrow and I can let them dry.

HHJ ladies!


----------



## gforceroy

I wore a bun today. It actually looks to be a decent size now... Yay. Only if I could do that when it's curly Lol


----------



## NikkiQ

About to take the twists down and put them in some fat Celies to stretch them out a bit more. Heading to San Juan for the weekend and it is WAY too hot to wear a wig. So stretched twist/braid out and puffs are gonna be it for the weekend.


----------



## lamaria211

I think I might start taking out my mins this week so I can redo them next weekend


----------



## Lurkee

I love wash days. 

Scalp is clean and hair has been roller set.


----------



## Phaer

gforceroy said:


> I wore a bun today. It actually looks to be a decent size now... Yay. Only if I could do that when it's curly Lol



NICE!           .....


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> we are on the same boat! i am going to stick with this until the year is over. no blow drying for me.  the flat iron didn't really cause any damage.  but i was using a blow dryer with the comb attachment and it was just pulling my hair out.
> 
> don't be sad!  your hair still looks good.  we just need to stick to what we know best!



Just saw this shortdub78,

Thank you dearie. Honestly thinking of the catching up the broken hairs need to do slightly depresses me. That comb attachment is the debil. 

Roller set is the way forward


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee said:


> Just saw this shortdub78,
> 
> Thank you dearie. Honestly thinking of the catching up the broken hairs need to do slightly depresses me. That comb attachment is the debil.
> 
> Roller set is the way forward



i feel the same. we just gotta leave that demon alone!


----------



## NikkiQ

Twist out now in braids. Gonna rock a scarf until we get to the resort this afternoon. Hair is still super soft! 







Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## -PYT

NikkiQ said:


> Twist out now in braids. Gonna rock a scarf until we get to the resort this afternoon. Hair is still super soft!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



What did you put on your hair NikkiQ


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Twist out now in braids. Gonna rock a scarf until we get to the resort this afternoon. Hair is still super soft!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Beautiful big n juicy!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I am dragging buns today. I need to wash my hair. I slept in my sulfur mix. Even though it doesn't smell bad... I don't wanna snuggle up with SO smelling like sulfur. I'm contemplating adding something that makes it smell better. My scalp feels better. I need to up my water intake though. I've been really slacking.

~~~

I had a hair dream. In it, my hair was moist and juicy. I had it in a huge bun. I figured that it was time to take a progress pic. I took a tendril down in the back and stretched it down to my waist. I was so happy that I had to check other pieces. The top was shorter but the back was WL. Right as I got ready to get my bff to take the pic, I woke up. *sigh*


----------



## Ogoma

September update: I think I am about an inch or so off.

I nearly broke my arm trying to take this picture so I decided to use it as my September month end check-in as I will not be doing it again for a while .

*Stats*:
Current Length - CBL
Last relaxer - Sept. 2010
Big Chop - June 2011
APL Goal - December 2012

[Important to note: it is not my bra stap in the picture, it is the strap of my dress]

ETA: took out picture


----------



## livinthevida

itsjusthair88 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement livinthevida I know my hair has grown, but I'll just be let down if the straight product doesn't look bomb.com, you know? I need to get over it, because I need a proper trim!
> 
> Speaking of progress, I am soooooo glad I can see mine, let me tell you why: I had to wash my hair last night and I was so tired I didn't have time to do anything with it, so I just did 6 fat plaits and went to bed. Well, this morning I took them out and my hair was still wet, but I was able to pull it back in a low bun, I was like "YES PROGRESS!!!!"
> 
> Anyway, that made me feel good. I think I am going to try my hand at bantu knots tonight since I don't have work tomorrow and I can let them dry.
> 
> HHJ ladies!


Sweet itsjusthair88! I LOVE it when our hair has surprises who knew ALL THAT was there! LOL!  when i do my plaits similar to right before I do a rollerset i gently squeeze the excess water to help my hair quickly airdry. Even when I do plait braids within the hour my hair dries pretty fast and even faster with the window rolled down! here's a few pictures of my weekend hair via early August!


----------



## livinthevida

gforceroy said:


> I wore a bun today. It actually looks to be a decent size now... Yay. Only if I could do that when it's curly Lol


Great bun gforceroy!


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Twist out now in braids. Gonna rock a scarf until we get to the resort this afternoon. Hair is still super soft!
> 
> View attachment 167043
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167045
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


Love it NikkiQ! Perfect style and size of these curls!


----------



## livinthevida

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I am dragging buns today. I need to wash my hair. I slept in my sulfur mix. Even though it doesn't smell bad... I don't wanna snuggle up with SO smelling like sulfur. I'm contemplating adding something that makes it smell better. My scalp feels better. I need to up my water intake though. I've been really slacking.
> 
> ~~~
> 
> I had a hair dream. In it, my hair was moist and juicy. I had it in a huge bun. I figured that it was time to take a progress pic. I took a tendril down in the back and stretched it down to my waist. I was so happy that I had to check other pieces. The top was shorter but the back was WL. Right as I got ready to get my bff to take the pic, I woke up. *sigh*


Nice dream @Iluvsmuhgrass! if that puff was anything close to the size in your siggie here your vision is really not far off


----------



## livinthevida

Ogoma said:


> September update: I think I am about an inch or so off.
> 
> I nearly broke my arm trying to take this picture so I decided to use it as my September month end check-in as I will not be doing it again for a while .
> 
> *Stats*:
> Current Length - CBL
> Last relaxer - Sept. 2010
> Big Chop - June 2011
> APL Goal - December 2012
> 
> [Important to note: it is not my bra stap in the picture, it is the strap of my dress]


LOL @Ogoma! careful with that arm!  I am still practicing for our next length check September 30th 

I think you are very close to APL in this picture


----------



## lovebug10

Finally got a touchup. Just wrapped my hair and the humidity here frizzed it up quite a bit. Will take pics after I unwrap in the am and post it on here. Hopefully its less frizzy then


----------



## lamaria211

Going to the farmers market today so ill throw on a wig for that


----------



## Kerryann

been in buns for the last 3 days


----------



## Meritamen

Mmmm seems like my hair is starting to act like its usual self again. Just when I thought my hair suffered some heat damage it starts looking and acting normal. Is this normal for one's hair to take a few washes before it fully bounces back from a press?

Not much else to report really. Same ol' routine but I have _finally_ mastered the twist-out! I copied Napptural85's flat twist technique (How To Get Your Best Twist Out Ever) and the style came out perfect. I received tons of compliments.  No pictures though. Oops.


----------



## sajjy

hey everyone its been a while since i reached apl sometime in may. well tonight i did a mini chop after reaching a inch or two from bsb, i'll post picture tomorrow night. I'm undecided about how i feel about the cut, i did it myself. However, I'm happy with my full ends and the overall health of my hair but kinda worried about current length full shoulder length about two to three inches from apl. so i guess i cut about four to five inches ;/, more then i'd planned. well now i'd like to join the apl challenge for the second time this year. My goal for the completion of the year is protective styling and wearing wigs for the duration of the year.


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair has been dry lately. Gonna DC next week.


----------



## lamaria211

Been wearing the hell out of these minis I've started taking them out this morning ill probably be dine by tomorrow night I'm taking 3 out at a time and making larger ones. I would love to check my length but I'm gonna make myself wait till Dec. In a bun right now under a satin cap where ill stay for the rest of the day unless I can convince my sis to drive to Sally's so I can get more Kera Minerals DC


----------



## Fyne

Just came back from Spain; the tap water was salty and when I co-washed a couple of times my hair was silky soft when dry. I used heat out there so I'm pampering my hair until length check day.

I have decided to texlax starting with next touch up next week @ 28 weeks post; I am loving my curls too much!


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Washed my hair last night and it feels and looks better. I'm almost 4weeks post and trying to decide if I'm going to touch up at 8 weeks or wait 12 weeks again.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

-PYT said:


> What did you put on your hair @NikkiQ


 

For the twists, I cowashed and used Tresemme split remedy leave in and HV Herbal Green Tea thick hair oil creme. LOVE that stuff! Just got back from San Juan over the weekend and my hair is still soft b/c of it


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> For the twists, I cowashed and used Tresemme split remedy leave in and HV Herbal Green Tea thick hair oil creme. LOVE that stuff! Just got back from San Juan over the weekend and my hair is still soft b/c of it



because of the spilt remedy or the herbal oil?


----------



## Seamonster

In twenty one days I will find out if summer growth spurt is a myth. Hoping to see some growth


----------



## itsjusthair88

Checking in, my hair went through some damage this weekend, lemme tell you: too much manipulation! I am also becoming more and more convinced that I need to start adding protein into my reggie, but can somebody PLEASE give me some suggestions?

What kind of protein do I use?
How often should I use it?


----------



## bludaydreamer

I haven't checked in since I came home, but oh boy. Not much change. I have been slacking on my pimpin'. I got too comfortable with my progress in March, and wasn't taking the best care of it. 

When I got back, I got some waist length box braids that were too heavy. To get back on track I was in mini-braids under wigs. Wash and dc weekly. I took that out (won't do it again b/c of the take down time) and straightened with my Hana to dust and length check. 

Now I am in flat twists under wigs. I will do a protein treatment in the next two weeks, dc, mini twist under wigs. My hair is almost APL in the front, and about 1.5-2 inches from APL. I  just started taking biotin in an effort to jump start growth, and get back on my regimen to maintain length. Here are some update pics.


----------



## Lurkee

itsjusthair88 said:
			
		

> Checking in, my hair went through some damage this weekend, lemme tell you: too much manipulation! I am also becoming more and more convinced that I need to start adding protein into my reggie, but can somebody PLEASE give me some suggestions?
> 
> What kind of protein do I use?
> How often should I use it?



itsjusthair88, why don't you start off with a light protein like Aphogee 2 minute. I love motions CPR and it also great on my sister's 4B natural hair. I used to use protein every two weeks but now I will only use when I feel its needed. But experiment, have fun and figure out the right balance for you. HTH


----------



## Lurkee

Fyne said:
			
		

> Just came back from Spain; the tap water was salty and when I co-washed a couple of times my hair was silky soft when dry. I used heat out there so I'm pampering my hair until length check day.
> 
> I have decided to texlax starting with next touch up next week @ 28 weeks post; I am loving my curls too much!



Fyne, congrats on stretching that long. I would like to do a long stretch too. Sometimes I mix in a little salt with conditioner and it works really well for moisture. 

Hope your holiday was fab


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:


> because of the spilt remedy or the herbal oil?


 
Definitely the HV! It's a little thick and a little dab'll do ya


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies, I decided to straighten and trim yesterday...took off about 1/4in all around. I tried out my Andis High Heat Pressing comb and while it works great for my roots the length of my hair looked like I had take a blow dryer to it. So I ended up breaking out my Ion K*Pak flat iron to finish the job. Anyway I braided up my hair when I finished last night(was too tired to take pics) and took length check pics today. I had to pull but I think I'm there unless my eyes are tricking me.


----------



## Guinan

Good Morning Ladies!!

All last week I wore my hair in braids under a wig. I'm still fighting with my hair but we are at peace for the time being  This past weekend I dc w/ heat for a hour and then co-rinse w/ my joico. I put my hair back into the navy bun. I can't wait until October. I plan on straighting my hair! I also plan on doing the sistawithrealhair method, where she only straightens once a month (except I wont be blow drying my hair) and washes her hair once a month. The weather has finally broke in Philly, so I should be good to go for wearing it straight next month.

itsjusthair88, I 2nd the aphogee 2minute. Try that 1st and see how your hair likes it. If your hair is still too mushy or overly soft then try the aphogee 2step protein treatment. I also like joico k-pak as a light protein treatment and joico k-pak reconstructor for a mild protein.


----------



## Guinan

longhairdreaming said:


> Hey ladies, I decided to straighten and trim yesterday...took off about 1/4in all around. I tried out my Andis High Heat Pressing comb and while it works great for my roots the length of my hair looked like I had take a blow dryer to it. So I ended up breaking out my Ion K*Pak flat iron to finish the job. Anyway I braided up my hair when I finished last night(was too tired to take pics) and took length check pics today. I had to pull but I think I'm there unless my eyes are tricking me.


 
No, Your definetly there!!! Congratulations on making APL!!!!


----------



## Guinan

bludaydreamer said:


> I haven't checked in since I came home, but oh boy. Not much change. I have been slacking on my pimpin'. I got too comfortable with my progress in March, and wasn't taking the best care of it.
> 
> When I got back, I got some waist length box braids that were too heavy. To get back on track I was in mini-braids under wigs. Wash and dc weekly. I took that out (won't do it again b/c of the take down time) and straightened with my Hana to dust and length check.
> 
> Now I am in flat twists under wigs. I will do a protein treatment in the next two weeks, dc, mini twist under wigs. My hair is almost APL in the front, and about 1.5-2 inches from APL. I just started taking biotin in an effort to jump start growth, and get back on my regimen to maintain length. Here are some update pics.


 
I'm luving them box braids. Your very close to APL, I would say where your middle finger is. I'm also taking biotin (target brand). I like it, I don't know if its done anything to my hair just yet, but it has definetly improved my finger nails.


----------



## lamaria211

longhairdreaming said:


> Hey ladies, I decided to straighten and trim yesterday...took off about 1/4in all around. I tried out my Andis High Heat Pressing comb and while it works great for my roots the length of my hair looked like I had take a blow dryer to it. So I ended up breaking out my Ion K*Pak flat iron to finish the job. Anyway I braided up my hair when I finished last night(was too tired to take pics) and took length check pics today. I had to pull but I think I'm there unless my eyes are tricking me.



Congratulations graduate


----------



## Lurkee

longhairdreaming said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I decided to straighten and trim yesterday...took off about 1/4in all around. I tried out my Andis High Heat Pressing comb and while it works great for my roots the length of my hair looked like I had take a blow dryer to it. So I ended up breaking out my Ion K*Pak flat iron to finish the job. Anyway I braided up my hair when I finished last night(was too tired to take pics) and took length check pics today. I had to pull but I think I'm there unless my eyes are tricking me.



longhairdreaming,


----------



## growingbrown

I think I made it! What do you think?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^Ummm...YEAH!!! Congrats growingbrown and longhairdreaming  

More September graduates!!! And it's not even length check time. Can't wait to see who all graduates then!


----------



## longhairdreaming

Congrats growingbrown !!


----------



## Meritamen

Congrats ladies! 

My iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## NikkiQ

I feel like my hair is too dark. Ugh!!!  I'm gonna have to get my Manic Panic when I get home and brighten this hair up a bit. You don't see the true color of it until I'm outside.


----------



## sydwrites

It looked really cute and visible in the pics you recently posted of the twistout and braids 
NikkiQ


----------



## gforceroy

Congratulations ladies!!


----------



## Seamonster

growingbrown and longhairdreaming I love to see the graduates.  Great Job


----------



## NikkiQ

sydwrites said:


> It looked really cute and visible in the pics you recently posted of the twistout and braids
> @NikkiQ


 
Thanks! But I'm so spoiled. I'm used to my hair being super bright red. It just seems to dark to me. Bleh!


----------



## Fyne

Lurkee said:


> @Fyne, congrats on stretching that long. I would like to do a long stretch too. Sometimes I mix in a little salt with conditioner and it works really well for moisture.
> 
> Hope your holiday was fab



Lurkee Thanks luv had an amazing time but have a stinking cold trying to take over . Stretching is great there are so many benefits but what I really love is suprising myself with growth; the best advice that I followed is to gradually increase your stretching time. I went from relaxing at 8 weeks - 10weeks -16 weeks - 26weeks and to 28weeks. I couldnt figure out if the salt was good or bad for my hair but I'll be researching and 100% trying it again

Honestly everytime I see an updated pic of your hair you make leaps and bounds, congrats on your regi its working!! Please share . I'm admiring your progress.

Congrats at the early graduates growingbrown and longhairdreaminghttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=342837


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

Well Ladies, I am going to try to hang with you until the end.  I just had my Komaza Hair consultation and the results were not bad.  I will have to cut about 1 1/2 inches of hair due to split ends.  I am currently about 1-2 inches from APL so we'll see if I need to repeat this class in 2013.  Overall cond of my hair is good and healthy so I am not upset over the results.


----------



## NikkiQ

OOooooh had to go to page 3 to find the thread 

Anywho, I'm going to be washing my hair soon. Been to the beach a few times since dying it and I think it needs it. Plus I wanna get a good wash session in and my Celies done before I head back to the states next week. I do plan on using some Manic Panic and getting my hair flat ironed while I'm there. For some reason, I want to attempt a bun with bangs for my birthday. I know it's gonna be an epic failure, but that's what they make water, condish and gel for b/c this will be slicked back into a puff with the quickness if it comes out lookin a hot mess


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> OOooooh had to go to page 3 to find the thread
> 
> Anywho, I'm going to be washing my hair soon. Been to the beach a few times since dying it and I think it needs it. Plus I wanna get a good wash session in and my Celies done before I head back to the states next week. I do plan on using some Manic Panic and getting my hair flat ironed while I'm there. For some reason, I want to attempt a bun with bangs for my birthday. I know it's gonna be an epic failure, but that's what they make water, condish and gel for b/c this will be slicked back into a puff with the quickness if it comes out lookin a hot mess



Moving back to the states already?

Sent from Rick Ross Phone


----------



## NikkiQ

^^No. Just visiting.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna pre-poo tonight after my shower and let it sit overnight. DH is out of town this week AGAIN so I have lots of time to kill


----------



## Shalay11

For those of you who have just gotten to apl or are close to it , how many inches is your hair from root to end ?


----------



## NikkiQ

Measuring from the crown or nape Shalay11?


----------



## Shalay11

I guess from crown, like if u just grab hair from crown and measure the length of it.. I'm just trying to imagine what my hair looks like straight or just out since I haven't worn hair out in like a year..


----------



## growingbrown

Shalay11 said:


> For those of you who have just gotten to apl or are close to it , how many inches is your hair from root to end ?



10.... 13 will be at the top of my bra


----------



## hairqueen7

Why nobody told me finger combing is the ish.com ,still gonna sneak in my Denman brush tho lol


----------



## livinthevida

longhairdreaming said:


> Hey ladies, I decided to straighten and trim yesterday...took off about 1/4in all around. I tried out my Andis High Heat Pressing comb and while it works great for my roots the length of my hair looked like I had take a blow dryer to it. So I ended up breaking out my Ion K*Pak flat iron to finish the job. Anyway I braided up my hair when I finished last night(was too tired to take pics) and took length check pics today. I had to pull but I think I'm there unless my eyes are tricking me.


@longhairdreaming & @growingbrown I second the Ladies! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## esi.adokowa

New semi-protective style..cornrows!
How have I been sleeping on these for so long?
I just braided one side, the other side is in six big cornrows. I'm going to take that side down after classes/yoga today and rock it all big and fluffy/curly. I hope it kind of mimics the "half-shaved head look", which I love!
Pictures after yoga :]]

hhg ladies!
Ps. NikkiQ, please don't change your signature picture. Ever.


----------



## lamaria211

Last length check as a natural after my 1/4" trim last month
Pics taken today
My arms aren't long enough to do the back the from is a little below my chin


----------



## NikkiQ

Good luck on the texturizing lamaria211! We can't wait to see the results!

I'm about to pre poo for a few hours today while doing a bit of housework.


----------



## Evolving78

i just rinsed and detangled my hair.  i tried a different method this time.  i am 6 weeks posts and i needed to be more gentle with detangling my hair.  so after i rinsed the conditioner out, i dried my hair with a tee shirt for 10-20mins.  this help cut down on the frizz and tangles at the ends.  once my hair felt 50% dry, i applied product (pea size amounts of leave-in and serums) and finger detangled. i removed most of the shed hairs.  once my hair felt 70-80% dry, i went over my hair with my wide toothed comb to smooth and get rid of the rest of the shed hairs.  i am thinking about sitting under the dryer to complete my dry time.  but i am pretty sure my hair will be dry by 11:30.

i plan on using my flat iron today.  i don't feel like roller setting.  too much manipulation trying to get through the new growth.  i am going to try the air drying and flat ironing once a week until i get my next touch up.  my hair feels full and fluffy and i didn't cause a lot of breakage this time around.


----------



## kristaa.10

Trimmed off about an inch of hair last night. Seems like no matter what I can't control the splits/breakage/rough ends. Even though I feel like I've done it all, back to researching to figure out how to keep my ends lush.


----------



## Lurkee

Fyne said:


> Lurkee Thanks luv had an amazing time but have a stinking cold trying to take over . Stretching is great there are so many benefits but what I really love is suprising myself with growth; the best advice that I followed is to gradually increase your stretching time. I went from relaxing at 8 weeks - 10weeks -16 weeks - 26weeks and to 28weeks. I couldnt figure out if the salt was good or bad for my hair but I'll be researching and 100% trying it again
> 
> Honestly everytime I see an updated pic of your hair you make leaps and bounds, congrats on your regi its working!! Please share . I'm admiring your progress.
> 
> Congrats at the early graduates growingbrown and longhairdreaminghttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=342837



Fyne, thanks dear. 

Sorry to hear about your cold. Hope you feel better soon. I am also affected by the coming change in seasons. I don't feel 100% right. Itchy eyes, sore throat, headaches... you know, the usual . 

I wish I had a regi, I am trying to get into a simple one. I try so many things it is crazy.  Thank you for the compliment though. I am starting to keep it simple. Prepoo, wash, DC and rollerset. I am also trying to avoid blow dryers because I have broken hairs all over my head. I will keep watch and see if it works. 

Also, for the first time in 2 years, I am considering getting a sew in. I am little bored of how I look and I want to glam it up.  Problem is I am not sure how to get into the game. My old weaves were cheap BSS ones and I was not very careful hence the HHJ. 

Anyhoo, sorry for the long reply.


----------



## Lurkee

esi.adokowa said:


> New semi-protective style..cornrows!
> How have I been sleeping on these for so long?
> I just braided one side, the other side is in six big cornrows. I'm going to take that side down after classes/yoga today and rock it all big and fluffy/curly. I hope it kind of mimics the "half-shaved head look", which I love!
> Pictures after yoga :]]
> 
> hhg ladies!
> Ps. NikkiQ, please don't change your signature picture. Ever.



esi.adokowa, what a cute style! In Nigeria, the style is called "Patewo". It means literally "Clapping of hands".


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:


> i just rinsed and detangled my hair.  i tried a different method this time.  i am 6 weeks posts and i needed to be more gentle with detangling my hair.  so after i rinsed the conditioner out, i dried my hair with a tee shirt for 10-20mins.  this help cut down on the frizz and tangles at the ends.  once my hair felt 50% dry, i applied product (pea size amounts of leave-in and serums) and finger detangled. i removed most of the shed hairs.  once my hair felt 70-80% dry, i went over my hair with my wide toothed comb to smooth and get rid of the rest of the shed hairs.  i am thinking about sitting under the dryer to complete my dry time.  but i am pretty sure my hair will be dry by 11:30.
> 
> i plan on using my flat iron today.  i don't feel like roller setting.  too much manipulation trying to get through the new growth.  i am going to try the air drying and flat ironing once a week until i get my next touch up.  my hair feels full and fluffy and i didn't cause a lot of breakage this time around.



shortdub78, sounds good to me. Good to see you avoiding the blow fryer. I think I will also alternate between a roller set and airdying + flat iron as I get deeper into my stretch.


----------



## Lurkee

kristaa.10 said:


> Trimmed off about an inch of hair last night. Seems like no matter what I can't control the splits/breakage/rough ends. Even though I feel like I've done it all, back to researching to figure out how to keep my ends lush.



kristaa.10, have you tried baggying? Now that you have fresh ends from the trim, please consider baggying a few times a week plus daily heavy sealing of your ends. Also, PSing might help. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## kristaa.10

Thanks Lurkee! I've been thinking about trying baggying. Do you baggy just a bun or your whole head?


----------



## Lurkee

kristaa.10 said:


> Thanks Lurkee! I've been thinking about trying baggying. Do you baggy just a bun or your whole head?



kristaa.10, actually my experience with baggying is very limited. You see, my hair is very porous and when I tried baggying, it felt very mushy. I don't think you need to baggy your whole head, you can start with baggying just your ends in a bun. After thoroughly moisturising and sealing, you should cover your bun (or buns depending on the length of your hair) with a little secured plastic bag. This allows your hair to soak up all the moisture without drying out. 

Try it tonight and see whether you like the results. I don't think you need to do it every day moving forward, you can do a few times a week for maintenance.


----------



## esi.adokowa

Lurkee said:
			
		

> esi.adokowa, what a cute style! In Nigeria, the style is called "Patewo". It means literally "Clapping of hands".



Haha that's an apt name!
I'm not sure if there's a specific name for it in Ghana. 
I'll have to check with my mum. 

Ps. So cool you're a naija girl. I didn't realize!


----------



## NikkiQ

Freshly pre-poo'd,shampooed,and DC'd hair. I feel so much better! Gonna let the DC sit overnight and put in my Celies tomorrow.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## pookaloo83

Dc'd and washed yesterday. Lightly blow dried and put my celies in. Will release the celies tomorrow.

Sent from Rick Ross Phone


----------



## itsjusthair88

Lurkee said:


> @itsjusthair88, why don't you start off with a light protein like Aphogee 2 minute. I love motions CPR and it also great on my sister's 4B natural hair. I used to use protein every two weeks but now I will only use when I feel its needed. But experiment, have fun and figure out the right balance for you. HTH



Thanks Lurkee I got Aubrey GBP to start off with, I think I'm going to try and find the Aphogee 2-minute this weekend as well...



pelohello said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!
> @itsjusthair88, I 2nd the aphogee 2minute. Try that 1st and see how your hair likes it. If your hair is still too mushy or overly soft then try the aphogee 2step protein treatment. I also like joico k-pak as a light protein treatment and joico k-pak reconstructor for a mild protein.



pelohelo That's the thing, my hair isn't overly mushy...I think it's just having a hard time taking in moisture, which I also read could be a sign on needed protein, am I right? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Guinan

@itsjusthair88, I'm not too sure if that could be a sign that protein is needed. Check out this website: blackhairscience.com/hair_breakage.html and if you want to do a strand test, check out hairlicious page, she has youtube video of someone doing a strand test. For me, I def knew I needed protein when I couldn't really see my curl pattern and my new growth looked streched all the time. The front of my hair is more of a 3b/3c curl pattern (more wavy then curly), but w/o the protein my NG looked more like 2c

Attached are pics of before & after the protein treatment. The 1st pic is before the protein and the last three are after the protein. I dont know if visually its all that noticeble but I could def tell the difference with touch But to be on the safe side, I would start out with the 2minute Aphogee *NOT* the 2step Aphogee.


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!! 
I have been keeping my hair bunned or in braidouts in preparation for October's length check. I cant wait cause I've been having the intense itch to straighten my hair, I even dream about it I'm going to limit my braidouts to every 2days or so cause I've been noticing more SSK and breakage. I'm trying to keep the mind set health over style but I really cant see myself wearing buns forever so I will suffer alittle breakage just to break my hair routine of bunning all the time


----------



## Guinan

esi.adokowa said:


> New semi-protective style..cornrows!
> How have I been sleeping on these for so long?
> I just braided one side, the other side is in six big cornrows. I'm going to take that side down after classes/yoga today and rock it all big and fluffy/curly. I hope it kind of mimics the "half-shaved head look", which I love!
> Pictures after yoga :]]
> 
> hhg ladies!
> Ps. @NikkiQ, please don't change your signature picture. Ever.


 

I LUV those braids!!! I'm thinking about getting my sis to do that to part of my hair and the rest I'll leave out in a curly W&G


----------



## NikkiQ

DC is still in. Will probably leave it on until about 5pm or so.I'll try to take a pull test pic for you guys. Am I the only one that loves how their hair looks when you're fresh from the shower with a little conditioner in it? Hang time is great! Just wish it would stay like that b/c shrinkage is a beast


----------



## lamaria211

Pics of today's chemical service
Before 


After


----------



## itsjusthair88

pelohelo thanks, I need to do some more research before I add protein to my reggie


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Pics of today's chemical service
> Before
> 
> After



Looks great lamaria211! What was done today? I saw in another thread that you're getting a relaxer tomorrow.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Darenia

Why is getting to APL taking so stinking long!? 
I Know, I know... patience


----------



## Lurkee

lamaria211 said:


> Pics of today's chemical service
> Before
> 
> View attachment 167843
> After
> 
> 
> View attachment 167845



lamaria211, I would love to see more pictures of your styled texlaxed hair.


----------



## lamaria211

Lurkee said:


> lamaria211, I would love to see more pictures of your styled texlaxed hair.



I just rinsed out my DC ill post more pics after on all dry


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

lamaria211 said:


> Pics of today's chemical service
> Before
> 
> After



Looking good!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhh glorious fresh hair!!! DC has been washed out and detangled in the shower. Will take a few pics now before the Celies go in.


----------



## Blairx0

In a banana clip bun and giving myself a trim tonight. Will try and post a pic is I can get one.


----------



## NikkiQ

STUPID PHONE!!!!! I tried like 10 times to upload the freakin pics I took before I put in my Celies and it wouldn't work


----------



## livinthevida

kristaa.10 said:


> Trimmed off about an inch of hair last night. Seems like no matter what I can't control the splits/breakage/rough ends. Even though I feel like I've done it all, back to researching to figure out how to keep my ends lush.


@kristaa.10 I started my HHJ earlier this year I read and researched quite a bit on creating a simple reggie with little product for my daily schedule  Thanks to this challenge I often visit _The Science of Black Hair_ for ideas! There is easy advice that makes a whole lotta sense when it comes to caring for my hair! Here are two good reads on splits and breakage:

_Split Ends!_
_Shedding vs. Breaking: What Can You Do?_


----------



## livinthevida

pookaloo83 said:


> Dc'd and washed yesterday. Lightly blow dried and put my celies in. Will release the celies tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from Rick Ross Phone


Nice new Avatar pookaloo83! WOOOOOOOOWAAA!!! Look at all that hair


----------



## pookaloo83

livinthevida said:


> Nice new Avatar @pookaloo83! WOOOOOOOOWAAA!!! Look at all that hair




Thanks!


----------



## NikkiQ

Finally it worked! Length check and DC free hair with leave in globbed on the ends. My bad. It looks weird 

PS: pardon the boobs. I'm sorry!! 







Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## livinthevida

esi.adokowa said:


> New semi-protective style..cornrows!
> How have I been sleeping on these for so long?
> I just braided one side, the other side is in six big cornrows. I'm going to take that side down after classes/yoga today and rock it all big and fluffy/curly. I hope it kind of mimics the "half-shaved head look", which I love!
> Pictures after yoga :]]
> 
> hhg ladies!
> Ps. @NikkiQ, please don't change your signature picture. Ever.


Great style esi.adokowa! 



lamaria211 said:


> Last length check as a natural after my 1/4" trim last month
> Pics taken today
> My arms aren't long enough to do the back the from is a little below my chin


lamaria211 that's fast growth after a trim! You are close to APL again here 



pelohello said:


> @itsjusthair88, I'm not too sure if that could be a sign that protein is needed. Check out this website: blackhairscience.com/hair_breakage.html and if you want to do a strand test, check out hairlicious page, she has youtube video of someone doing a strand test. For me, I def knew I needed protein when I couldn't really see my curl pattern and my new growth looked streched all the time. The front of my hair is more of a 3b/3c curl pattern (more wavy then curly), but w/o the protein my NG looked more like 2c
> 
> Attached are pics of before & after the protein treatment. The 1st pic is before the protein and the last three are after the protein. I dont know if visually its all that noticeble but I could def tell the difference with touch But to be on the safe side, I would start out with the 2minute Aphogee *NOT* the 2step Aphogee.


pelohello I see a difference between the before and afters, there is more wave pattern after the protein treatment 



Darenia said:


> Why is getting to APL taking so stinking long!?
> I Know, I know... patience


Darenia it was 5 months for me to grow from neck length to shoulder length to APL! no worries you will reach great lengths


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Finally it worked! Length check and DC free hair with leave in globbed on the ends. My bad. It looks weird
> 
> PS: pardon the boobs. I'm sorry!!
> 
> View attachment 167923
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167921
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


Amazing growth NikkiQ! Remember the pics just a few months ago just above APL and now you are past APL!


----------



## NikkiQ

I guess I can safely claim APL now livinthevida. I was a little eh about claiming it before.


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Finally it worked! Length check and DC free hair with leave in globbed on the ends. My bad. It looks weird
> 
> PS: pardon the boobs. I'm sorry!!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



So now we're all jealous.... Won't say what's making me more jealous,.. The hair, or the.... Lol


----------



## Carmelella

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Pics of today's chemical service
> Before
> 
> After



Looks very nice and manageable .  So much hang time now!


----------



## NikkiQ

Where is lamaria211 with more pics??? I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> Where is lamaria211 with more pics??? I can't wait to see the finished product!



Oh Maria... I keep coming in this post thinking you posted your new hair do


----------



## lamaria211

Sorry for the wait ladies I was cooking, cleaning, nursing and burping 
I wish I had some awesome styles to show you but I'm a real plain Jane


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

lamaria211 said:


> Pics of today's chemical service
> 
> Before
> 
> After



Your "before" picture looks like my hair! 

Speaking of which, I have been neglecting the HAYLE out of my hair lately. I have no routine, no consistency. I realized it's because I'm between jobs right now and don't have to be "on" for anyone. SMH. Anywho, I rinsed with warm water and baking soda (I know, I know) to clarify. Then washed with Mane n Tail shampoo, DC'ing with Dove Intensive Repair conditioner now. I'm visiting family right now and just using their "stray" products (lol).


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Sorry for the wait ladies I was cooking, cleaning, nursing and burping
> I wish I had some awesome styles to show you but I'm a real plain Jane
> 
> 
> View attachment 167929
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167931
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167933
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167935


 
Love, love, LOVE the results!! Your hair looks so sleek and healthy. Loving the bun. Totally jealous!!!!


----------



## lamaria211

It felt good just to be able to run a comb thru it without a fight 
I just moisturized with E QP mango butter and sealed with EVOCO I also gave myself a nice scalp massage with my new oil mix of equal parts of EVOCO, JBCO a little vitamin e and 15 drops each of essential Rosemary and Peppermint oils


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

lamaria211 said:


> It felt good just to be able to run a comb thru it without a fight



 I bet. My favorite thing to do after flat-ironing my hair is a PONYTAIL. I do a two-second brush and smack a hairtie on that biiish. It's like a week-long vacation from SSKs.


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:


> Sorry for the wait ladies I was cooking, cleaning, nursing and burping
> I wish I had some awesome styles to show you but I'm a real plain Jane
> 
> 
> View attachment 167929
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167931
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167933
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167935


 
Your results look GREAT!! I Luv how smooth the front of your hair looks. Are you happy with the results? What did Hubby say?


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!!
This weekend I plan on DC for at least 4 hours. I occured alot of breakage yesterday from constantly putting my hair up and down. I also plan on buying a leave-in conditioner. I still LUV S-Curl but I like to try something new. I'm thinking about trying something from Herbal Essence or Loreal's sulfate free line. I want to try the trahition (sp) vanilla leave-in spray but you have to order it online.

I did something different w/ my navy bun. Instead of flat twisting the front, I two-strand twisted the front. I'll try to post sum pics next week.


----------



## lamaria211

pelohello said:


> Your results look GREAT!! I Luv how smooth the front of your hair looks. Are you happy with the results? What did Hubby say?



I love it.  I took off about 1/4" hubby came home ran his fingers thru it, gave me a kiss told me he loved it but I need a trim! So I took off another 1/2" now he can't keep his hands out of it


----------



## HauteHippie

Shalay11 said:


> I guess from crown, like if u just grab hair from crown and measure the length of it.. I'm just trying to imagine what my hair looks like straight or just out since I haven't worn hair out in like a year..



For me, it's 12 - 14 inches to APL. I'm not that close anymore, but 11 inches was close for me from the back.


----------



## Lurkee

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I love it.  I took off about 1/4" hubby came home ran his fingers thru it, gave me a kiss told me he loved it but I need a trim! So I took off another 1/2" now he can't keep his hands out of it



So funny that your husband thought you needed a trim. Your hair looks good. As long as you are happy, that is all that matters.


----------



## NikkiQ

Oh Celies how I've missed you! 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA check out the color


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA check out the color


 
Color looks good on you. A nice mix. I know you like it red though instead of burgundy


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Color looks good on you. A nice mix. I know you like it red though instead of burgundy



I like it bright lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Seamonster

LAMARia the bun looks really nice, very sophisticated
NikkiQ wow, your cellies are getting thicker. Hump, I need to move to PR so I can grow me some hair


----------



## Kerryann

So I made it


----------



## Evolving78

i just gave myself a touch up.  can we say texlaxed?..... i knew i should have let someone else do it.  i was moving way too slow.  but it's ok.  i'll just wait until some time close to the end of October to do a corrective.  i am going to buy a new flat iron today.  i wish i would have bought it yesterday.  now i gotta go out in a hat. i planned on roller setting my hair and flat ironing it.

i feel bald headed.  i mean my hair should be longer than what it is.  but it's my fault. i was way too scissor happy.  i was dusting my ends sometimes twice a week for no reason.  but whatever.


----------



## lamaria211

Kerryann said:


> So I made it



Congrats! Hair looks thick and healthy


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> i just gave myself a touch up. can we say texlaxed?..... i knew i should have let someone else do it. i was moving way too slow. but it's ok. i'll just wait until some time close to the end of October to do a corrective. i am going to buy a new flat iron today. i wish i would have bought it yesterday. now i gotta go out in a hat. i planned on roller setting my hair and flat ironing it.
> 
> i feel bald headed. i mean my hair should be longer than what it is. but it's my fault. i was way too scissor happy. i was dusting my ends sometimes twice a week for no reason. but whatever.


 
Dusting twice a week???? Come here shortdub78


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:


> @LAMARia the bun looks really nice, very sophisticated
> @NikkiQ wow, your cellies are getting thicker. Hump, I need to move to PR so I can grow me some hair


 
Looking like big ol grub worms  I think it's the "braid it and leave it" reggie I got going on is helping out A LOT! And being in PR just helps with the laziness of not doing my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

What is everyone doing this weekend?? Any fun plans? Cute hairstyles planned possibly?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

^ I've been stalking Chocolate Hair, Vanilla Care to learn how to do rope twists (lol) Might be doing that this weekend.


----------



## Seamonster

Hum, I might look into doing rope twist. I am giving myself the royal treatment. Doing my onion mask, followed with Mozeke carrot protein, & a moisturizing dc. Detangle with Komaza, twist with Claudie's quinoa, and seal with Oyin bsp


----------



## Seamonster

Kerryann


----------



## Phaer

Seamonster said:


> Hum, I might look into doing rope twist. I am giving myself the royal treatment. Doing my onion mask, followed with Mozeke carrot protein, & a moisturizing dc. Detangle with Komaza, twist with Claudie's quinoa, and seal with Oyin bsp



I love Mozeke products. What are the benefits of an onion mask? And where do you buy it? Off to Google...


----------



## lamaria211

Moisturized (E QP Mango butter) and sealed with EVOCO then made a braided bun for bed


----------



## Evolving78

i got my new flat iron!  i got the croc nano black classic!  i love how it looks and i love the packaging!  i got some silk elements heat protectant.  i am going to just air dry and flat iron tonight or early in the morning.


----------



## jprayze

Pics from today...hair still straight from last Tuesdays flat iron.  I curled the ends today with the flat iron just to switch it up.  I'm thinking either Monday or Tuesday, I will need to wash my hair...maybe do a roller set


----------



## Carmelella

Kerryann said:
			
		

> So I made it



Congratulations.  Ur hair looks very nice and thick!!


----------



## Kerryann

Carmelella said:


> Congratulations.  Ur hair looks very nice and thick!!



Thank you and Its thick as I don't know what


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I'm torn... We're going on a short vacation and I don't know what I want to do with my hair. One part says to phony pony it (gelling it down and refreshing the next day), one part says to wig it so I don't have to worry about disturbing my hair at all, and there's a part of me that wants to do a good flat ironing then roller set.  Sooooo, what should I do?


----------



## Lurkee

Iluvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> I'm torn... We're going on a short vacation and I don't know what I want to do with my hair. One part says to phony pony it (gelling it down and refreshing the next day), one part says to wig it so I don't have to worry about disturbing my hair at all, and there's a part of me that wants to do a good flat ironing then roller set.  Sooooo, what should I do?



Iluvsmuhgrass, why don't you do the roller set and then take the wig for back up in case it doesn't holdup well?


----------



## longhairdreaming

Congrats Kerryann!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm torn... We're going on a short vacation and I don't know what I want to do with my hair. One part says to phony pony it (gelling it down and refreshing the next day), one part says to wig it so I don't have to worry about disturbing my hair at all, and there's a part of me that wants to do a good flat ironing then roller set.  Sooooo, what should I do?



Where are you going on vaca? Beach or visiting family?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## longhairdreaming

I've been so abusive to my hair this week...I made a u-part wig and ended up flat ironing my leave out 3 times this week(counting the original flat iron job) hicks! I won't be doing that again. However, I've discovered Aphogee  and It's A 10 products are amazing!!! I clarified then used the ApHogee 2min Reconstructor followed by a moisturizing mask...let me tell you when I detangled I had maybe 3 broken hairs! What??? Amazed. Then I layered the Green Tea & Keratin Restructurizer under It's A 10 to blow dry on low for braiding and for the first time ever I had NO breakage. I'm in love. Did my base braid for my crochet braids that'll be in for at least the next 4-6 weeks(hoping to push 8 but we'll see).


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ said:


> Where are you going on vaca? Beach or visiting family?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Going to the mountains. We're going to be doing stuff and then taking some down time.


----------



## Fyne

@pookaloo83 Loving your hair, but its your siggie's that kill me! 

@Kerryann Congrats!!! 

@shortdub78 Dont forget pics, please + thanks 

jprayze- Loving your pics + hair looks great


----------



## jprayze

Is it possible to be Closer to APL and not be there???







Thanks Fyne!!!


----------



## Fyne

lamaria211 I think we are texlaxed buddies now, I just texlaxed today and LOVING it!!

Before + after pics attached. Not straightening until our length check but its soooo hard!!!


----------



## lamaria211

Fyne said:


> lamaria211 I think we are texlaxed buddies now, I just texlaxed today and LOVING it!!
> 
> Before + after pics attached. Not straightening until our length check but its soooo hard!!!



Congrats I love mine I'm happy you love yours 
Pic of today's bun


----------



## NikkiQ

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Going to the mountains. We're going to be doing stuff and then taking some down time.


 
I would flat iron or roller set it. Take advantage of the not so humid air. And if you don't like how it looks after a few days, throw on your phony pony.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Checking in, I was going to henna this weekend to a reddish color, but then I looked at my fave curly half wigs and I realized I wouldn't have that "go-to"/protective style option anymore, so I'm probably going to take it back.

I also tried a new wash routine this weekend: I prepooed/DC'ed with Aubrey GBP for about 2 hours with a plastic cap, then I shampooed with some moisturizing cleanser from Motions (which isn't moisturizing AT ALL), then I DC'd with a mix of oils and shea moisture's masque for about 6 hours with a cap while I napped (LOL I was tired) and I moisturized with shea moisture/oils/AVG and I sealed with JBCO, and I put some large twists in. I'm currently letting it air dry and I will put some mini twists in on Sunday.

This went really well...when I detangled I had minimum breakage and shedding (like I could count the hairs I saw!) and the hair feels pretty good. On another hand, I had a funny convo with my mom about NOT going natural, in which she said she had been relaxed since 1984 (WOW) and that (direct quote), "if a Chinese man was selling perm in an alley I would go and buy it...I need my perm, like a crackhead" she's ridiculous. 

HHJ ladies!


----------



## BraunSugar

jprayze said:


> Is it possible to be Closer to APL and not be there???
> 
> View attachment 168175
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168179
> 
> Thanks @Fyne!!!



jprayze If I had to guesstimate, I would say you are like half an inch away. It's hard to tell because your ends are slightly bumped. If you were completely straight I would say you have it. It looks right there to me.


----------



## afroette

I'm still very much shoulder length!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

I trimmed again today! I have got to hide my scissors  I'm about an inch from apl now but I'm not worried ill have it back by November


----------



## jprayze

BraunSugar said:
			
		

> jprayze If I had to guesstimate, I would say you are like half an inch away. It's hard to tell because your ends are slightly bumped. If you were completely straight I would say you have it. It looks right there to me.



Thanks!!!  Yes maybe if it's completely straight I will be there.  I think I will wait until the September 30th length check and I will be good


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> I trimmed again today! I have got to hide my scissors  I'm about an inch from apl now but I'm not worried ill have it back by November


 
Stop cuttin your damn hair woman!!!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Stop cuttin your damn hair woman!!!



Yeah dusting is ok, but not cutting!!!


----------



## hairqueen7

Yay my plaits r getting bigger


----------



## Darenia

Are you sure afroette ? 
I thought the same thing just a few days ago, so I had my DH pull a few strands and take a picture and I was surprised to find my hair grew a lot more than I thought.


----------



## afroette

Darenia, no doubt about it! my armpits are miles away. congratulations on your growth though!

ETA: how do i make my pictures right??


----------



## Darenia

afroette Awww sorry bout that.

How are you taking care of it? Are you PSing?  Do you have a regimen? 

Sorry I don't know much about posting pictures.

ETA: Your ends look good from what I can see.


----------



## afroette

Darenia, thanks.  i have been PS'ing for the past 3 months. I got a trimmed yesterday so I hope my ends are good.  I don't have a fixed regimen really. Moisturizing daily-sometimes sealing, weekly washing w/ protein and moisture DC'ing.  Sometimes I cowash when my hair is gross with sweat.


----------



## Darenia

^^ Sounds good. Actually sounds a lot like me, except the protein. My hair can't stand protein. 

 Well I wouldn't worry. We will get there! What's that old saying? "Slow and steady wins the race."


----------



## polished07

longhairdreaming I've literally been on YouTube researching crochet braids for the past hour lol! I need to be studying! But this might me my new style for late October to November or maybe the rest of the year if I do 2 sets back to back!

So I need deets I'm gonna search the forum next but what's your fave hair to use and how does it act for a 4-6 week period I really like Africanexports hair but idk if it would last that long its synthetic here's a pic:  

Oh and thanks for the idea any tips you'd like to share would be greatly appreciated ;-)


----------



## Blairx0

I'm late, but tell me why I am just discovering oil under gel. My hair is so much softer


----------



## polished07

Ok this upart ish is driving me nuts I havent worn a sew in since last year but ever since I cut my relaxed hair I can't seem to keep a protective style in longer than 3/4 wk increments I always have the urge to get to my hair and wash and dc and baby my hair and see how big my Fro is getting lol. BUT! I know that wearing PS styles is how I retain length idk I got another shorty do wig since Rihanna's latest cropped pixie so I'm gonna rock that for 3/4 weeks redoing my cornrows weekly  and then try crochet braids at least I'll be able to get to my scalp then I might go back to my curly Afro before the year ends ! I've got to plan my ps styles I have 11 months until I move to CT and I want to have BSL hair before I arrive so I'm upping the ante with extreme ps'ing!


----------



## longhairdreaming

polished07 I've only used Freetress hair(synthetic) for crochet braids but this will be my first set in forever and the first time I've done them myself. I'm putting in the extensions today after work so I'll pass on any insight then. I do remember the braids would last about 5 weeks before they started looking particularly rough but I was only washing once a month in those days so we'll see how I do now that I wash weekly. I plan on washing every two weeks while I have them in using a bottled to get between the rows.


----------



## Phaer

I've done the crotchet braids with marley hair. I imagined that is what my hair would look like when it grows. It was awesome! I had a blast trying different styles.

There are youtube videos with market hair too.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I reaaaaaaaaaally want to try crochet braids.  Soooo freakin' bad lol. I think that would be an awesome protective style for me. How long does the style usually last?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'm guessing they can last as long as a sew in normally does, right? I'm a crochet braid novice too so I'm just guessing.


----------



## Kerryann

I need to be where my daughter is stat and this was yesterdays braid out attemp


----------



## jprayze

Kerryann said:
			
		

> I need to be where my daughter is stat and this was yesterdays braid out attempt
> Excuse the shinny head lol burning in the heat at my sons football game



Your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## Blairx0

Still in the race. Going to start regularly dusting


----------



## Kerryann

jprayze said:


> Your hair is beautiful!!!



Thank u very much


----------



## NikkiQ

Celies have been moisturized and back in pigtails. DH looks at me like I'm a goober,but who cares 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

Loving Garnier Fructis leave in shot out to NikkiQ


----------



## Evolving78

here is a pic of my hair from yesterday.


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:


> here is a pic of my hair from yesterday.



shortdub78, your hair is looking good.


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee
thanks lady!  i feel like a bald eagle.  i am so not where i should be and it's my fault.  but whatever.

i really do like my new flat iron and i like the heat protectant spray i used, so far.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Loving Garnier Fructis leave in shot out to @NikkiQ


 
Told you that stuff is amazing!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

I don't feel like I've had any considerable "growth" this year. I've been kind of inconsistent. Bah humbug.


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:


> Lurkee
> thanks lady!  i feel like a bald eagle.  i am so not where i should be and it's my fault.  but whatever.
> 
> i really do like my new flat iron and i like the heat protectant spray i used, so far.



Awww, don't look backwards. Your hair looks healthy and full. You are definitely not bald 

I think you recently made changes to your regi right? Look forward to great results from that.


----------



## Darenia

Blairx0 said:


> Still in the race. Going to start regularly dusting



Good for you!  Your ends will thank you for it.


----------



## NikkiQ

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I don't feel like I've had any considerable "growth" this year. I've been kind of inconsistent. Bah humbug.


 
What can we do to help get you on a consistant reggie young lady? We're all here to help


----------



## jprayze

12 days after flat ironing...I guess I can't go any longer, time to wash my hair but idk what I'm going to do with it once it's washed!


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee said:


> Awww, don't look backwards. Your hair looks healthy and full. You are definitely not bald
> 
> I think you recently made changes to your regi right? Look forward to great results from that.



girl it was from all of that cutting i was doing.   need to hide my scissors for awhile!

and my new reggie is all over the place!  i am too lazy to roller set. so hopefully the air drying and flat ironing will work out for now.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:
			
		

> 12 days after flat ironing...I guess I can't go any longer, time to wash my hair but idk what I'm going to do with it once it's washed!



Used the MJ products i Got for 50% and Went with a Twistout.


----------



## NikkiQ

Actually looking forward to my blow out next weekend for my birthday. Hopefully I'll be able to do a decent bun.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Ok attempted to put in the crochet braids yesterday and boy was it a fail....I broke the golden rule of hair care and tried to do my hair while tired. I'll give it another go sometime this week when I'm feeling more energetic. This school year is just so depressing so far and is sucking my energy-transferring people against their will and to a place they don't want to be is a terrible feeling ugh.


----------



## Blairx0

Meant to upload pic earlier. I need a wash and dc like yesterday, but I needed that nap more. Sigh. Will be giving my hair some tlc tomorrow


----------



## itsjusthair88

Put in some mini-twists, took me _hours_ over the last 2 days...with lots of naps and breaks, of course. Planning on keeping them on for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

NikkiQ said:


> What can we do to help get you on a consistant reggie young lady? We're all here to help



Just e-harrass me from time to time 

But for the most part, I've gone through a bunch of changes this year. Graduated, held three different jobs, relocated ... in other words, stress. Now it's time for me to buckle down and act right.


----------



## jprayze

itsjusthair88 said:
			
		

> Put in some mini-twists, took me hours over the last 2 days...with lots of naps and breaks, of course. Planning on keeping them on for the next 4 weeks.



Very pretty!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Just e-harrass me from time to time
> 
> But for the most part, I've gone through a bunch of changes this year. Graduated, held three different jobs, relocated ... in other words, stress. Now it's time for me to buckle down and act right.



You know I'm pretty good at harrassing people about their hair 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

My current length after my 1+" trim
I wont trim again till my next TU


----------



## lamaria211

The other side and my fat boy who turned 6 months today!


----------



## Darenia

lamaria211 I'm sorry I barely notice your hair cause I was staring at that tiny little waist of yours. I am so jealous.

Your baby is very adorable too.


----------



## pookaloo83

The baby!!!! 

Sent from Rick Ross Phone


----------



## MsSonya

^^^ Awe, he's soooo cute!!  And your is sooo thick. I would love to have hair that thick but I guess it is in my genes to have thin hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

OMG lamaria211 gimme dat baby!!!


----------



## longhairdreaming

lamaria211 he's too cute!


----------



## Lurkee

lamaria211, your baby is too cute.


----------



## NikkiQ

Page 3????? WTH!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

At this rate, I'll be graduating DEC-2012 as I originally hoped for.  I'm going on a no heat challenge until November when I go to the salon for a small dusting/trim.


----------



## lamaria211

I just slathered on a mix of Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk mixed with equal (a lot) amounts of wheat germ and EVOCO! It felt soo good going on. In the morning ill cw it out using suave almond n shea condish.  I plan to do this twice a week!


----------



## shortt29

lamaria211
Your baby is the cutest!!!!


----------



## Carmelella

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Meant to upload pic earlier. I need a wash and dc like yesterday, but I needed that nap more. Sigh. Will be giving my hair some tlc tomorrow



It looks like u are at APL or maybe just a half inch short.  U don't seem happy lol, did u recently cut it?


----------



## longhairdreaming

Had the most vivid dream that I relaxed my hair and it was amazing...think I'll give myself till March then this decade plus hair choice may change.


----------



## jprayze

longhairdreaming said:
			
		

> Had the most vivid dream that I relaxed my hair and it was amazing...think I'll give myself till March then this decade plus hair choice may change.



Why are you considering relaxing?


----------



## jprayze

Twist out using MJ curly meringue...too fluffy and not enough definition...curly pudding was better for the twist out.  However I will be wearing this for the next few days and then buns for the rest of the week


----------



## NikkiQ

Taking the Celies out today and putting them in either some janky flat twists or big fat braids to stretch it out some before my flight tomorrow. I'll post pics of course. I think I'm addicted to posting pics in here. I'm sorry if it's a bit too much though. If I ever go overboard with anything, please let me know. I don't want people to be like "oh NikkiQ is the host? Yeah she needs to sit her butt down with all that ______(fill in the blank)"


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!
I've been wearing my hair in braidouts. I've been noticing more tangles and knots but I try to be gentle when taking them out. I cannot wait to straighten my hair. I'm considering doing it this weekend; instead of in October. This past weekend, I dc overnite. I hate DC overnite b/c sometimes the conditioner spills through; but I luv the benefits of it. If you ladies have any suggestions on how to remedy that, I am all eyes Tonite I plan on doing the usual M&S but bunning tomorrow. My hair is still sheddingerplexed but I'm not going to worry about it ANYMORE!! As long as its growing and I dont have bald spots I'll just deal with it. I have been putting all of my shed hairs in a zip lock bag and plan on posting pics from before I started with the tea and then after. 

@lamaria211, that baby is toooo cute!!!

@jprayze, the twistout looks good. For my braidouts, I've been using beautiful texture butter moisturizer and water. So far so good.

@NikkiQ, I am a pic posting addict. I luv posting and viewing pics of hair; for me it keeps me motivated and maybe alittle vain

@blairx0, you look apl to me. 

@itsjusthair88, those twist are thebomb.com!! I wish I could do that to my hair. 

@shortdub78, put those scissors AWAY!!! Why are you cutting so often? Are you noticing breakage/split ends?

Happy Hair Day!!


----------



## jprayze

^^^ I started tea rinses on Sunday. I hope it's not an illusion, but my hair felt stronger and less shed hairs during final rinse and very few while detangling. Can't wait to confirm these results when I do it again


----------



## NikkiQ

Celies are out







Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## longhairdreaming

jprayze said:


> Why are you considering relaxing?



jprayze I'm just bored. I just turned 30 and having spent all of my twenties and most of my childhood(had maybe 2 or 3 relaxers from ages 8-18) chemical free I think I'm looking for a change.


----------



## bajandoc86

Beautiful! NikkiQ..and I am in  with the colour.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Thanks bajandoc86!!


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:


> Celies are out
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Love the color and how thick it is.


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks Phaer. My hair seems to be getting thicker as it gets longer and IDK if that's a good thing. It's already a beast to deal with now. IDK what it'll be like once I get to my final goal of WL


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:


> Celies are out
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Did you rock it as a braid out? You hairooks so dense. Mine is also very dense so I just pin the top half up so it does overwhelem me and my face. But it is nice to have a full head of hair


----------



## NikkiQ

It's still fluffy and out right now, but I'm at home. Not going anywhere until tomorrow. About to put it back in braids right now actually.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=342837 said:
			
		

> longhairdreaming[/USER];16861897]jprayze I'm just bored. I just turned 30 and having spent all of my twenties and most of my childhood(had maybe 2 or 3 relaxers from ages 8-18) chemical free I think I'm looking for a change.


 
OK I understand!  Do you straighten a lot?


----------



## itsjusthair88

The real testament to my hair growth that I can't see any other time because of crazy shrinkage? I can easily make high buns out of my twists now? YAY!

pelohello you can! It just takes time and plenty of good reality TV to distract you!


----------



## esi.adokowa

Decided to braid the other side of my head. 
I was bored last night haha

I left the very top out to make a puff or maybe rock straight bangs. :]]

NikkiQ, I'm so jealous of your lush red hair!
shortdub78, I know that you're trying to curb your cutting, but your posts reminded me to dust (which I never do, ick), so thanks!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Girl you got SKILLZ! Amazing braids!


----------



## lamaria211

After my ceramide and DC treatment last night my hair feels great! I no after a few more treatments my hair will be even better I'm going to do this twice a week every week. That Vanilla Silk is worth its weight in gold! I've added my wheat germ oil to my E QP MB as well I also liked CWing with suave almond n shea today but I probably wont be repurchasing. For Thurs nights treatment I may add some GPB or Megatek for strength. I'm tying up all loose ends of my routine to create the perfect system without flaws. When Ive used up some more of my stash (its still quite large)  I'm going to replacing it with only high end salon quality products from here on out I believe it will maximize my potential for my goals


----------



## longhairdreaming

jprayze I straighten about once a month sometimes every 6weeks to check my ends and dust or trim depending.


----------



## livinthevida

Nice bun lamaria211! I am pretty plain too that's why I roller roller roller set a whole lot  & cute son too!

 Kerryann! Congraulations on reaching APL! & your daughter's hair is wonderful!

Beautiful style jprayze! and nice even hair growth!

WOW! Great trim ends afroette!

Congratulations Blairx0 on reaching APL! 

Great twists itsjusthair88! How long are you planning to wear these twists?

Heeeeelarrioousssss BEAUTYU2U! "e-harrass"  I am going to have to use that with my staff next time I get an email reading they "really need" two flat screens at their desk to monitor the network! What ever happened to being happy with a good ol' fashion CRT?? 


NikkiQ! WE REALLY WANT TO SEE MAS PITCHAS! Cellies and ALL!  You know we're all obsessed with seeing amazing & beautiful heads of hair as we grow APL, BSL, & BEYOND! 


I LOVE that puff esi.adokowa!  Yes!


----------



## itsjusthair88

Thanks livinthevida I'm going to try and keep them in for 3-5 weeks, I might redo the edges and nape once though.


----------



## gvin89

I've missed you guys!!!!!!  This pregnancy is kicking my butt...I've been sick, fatigued, sick, in pain, oh my gosh!  God is still good and I'm praying for some relief and energy.  At any rate, I was able to finally wash my hair today and currently retwisting.  Seems that you ladies are doing very well.  

I hope the pregnancy will give me a lil boost in growth...it did in my other 2.


----------



## Evolving78

gvin89 said:


> I've missed you guys!!!!!!  This pregnancy is kicking my butt...I've been sick, fatigued, sick, in pain, oh my gosh!  God is still good and I'm praying for some relief and energy.  At any rate, I was able to finally wash my hair today and currently retwisting.  Seems that you ladies are doing very well.
> 
> I hope the pregnancy will give me a lil boost in growth...it did in my other 2.



i hope things get better for you soon!  how far along are you?  i was feeling the same way not too long ago.  i was so tired and uncomfortable.  i have a little more energy now.  i am 4 mos.  my hair is the same.  i am not getting this thickness and length that happen to other ladies.


----------



## Fyne

lamaria211 said:


> After my ceramide and DC treatment last night my hair feels great! I no after a few more treatments my hair will be even better I'm going to do this twice a week every week. That Vanilla Silk is worth its weight in gold! I've added my wheat germ oil to my E QP MB as well I also liked CWing with suave almond n shea today but I probably wont be repurchasing. For Thurs nights treatment I may add some GPB or Megatek for strength. I'm tying up all loose ends of my routine to create the perfect system without flaws. When Ive used up some more of my stash (its still quite large)  I'm going to replacing it with only high end salon quality products from here on out I believe it will maximize my potential for my goals



lamaria211 So you plan to dc twice weekly? I like your plan. How many times are you co washing a week? Do you plan on doing a hard protein treatment once in a while? Sorry for the 54 questions just curious LOL 

I usually cowash twice and dc once weekly, I'm thinking of trying to do a quick dc on one of the cw days. I too was thinking of replacing my stash with keracare, but I still have a bucket list of products to try


----------



## Fyne

Any ladies live in the NYC area or know the area well? I need some advice please.

shortdub78 & gvin89 Never knew you ladies were expecting congrats and all the best


----------



## lamaria211

Fyne said:


> lamaria211 So you plan to dc twice weekly? I like your plan. How many times are you co washing a week? Do you plan on doing a hard protein treatment once in a while? Sorry for the 54 questions just curious LOL
> 
> I usually cowash twice and dc once weekly, I'm thinking of trying to do a quick dc on one of the cw days. I too was thinking of replacing my stash with keracare, but I still have a bucket list of products to try



I do this treatment the night before CWing x2 a week then I wash and DC normally once a week on the weekend.


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!

I'm trying to decide if I should DC tonite or just wait until this weekend. My hair feels too oily b/c I've been over doing it w/ the moisturizer and my WGHO. I cant wait to get paid this Friday I plan on buying some moisturizers & rinse conditioners.

LAMARia & Fyne, how long do you guys DC for? I used to DC 2x's a week and loved it but it was too time consuming & expensive. Now I DC once a week for 2-10 hrs, depending on my schedule. I have been considering going back to DC 2x a week, but limiting it to only 30 min w/ heat and using less DCing product. 

shortdub78 & gvin89 congrats to you both on the expecting little ones!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

So we have 2 more LHCF babies coming in the world??? I didn't know you were preggers shortdub78! Congrats lady. 

gvin89 I hope the sickness goes away soon. Hopefully by the end of this trimester. How far along are you?


----------



## Evolving78

Fyne NikkiQ pelohello

thanks ladies!  i am due around 3/16/2013!  that's why i have been so lazy and reckless with my hair lately, but i'm getting it together!  i wanted to make it to my second trimester before i went blasting the news.  i'm waiting for next month to tell the rest of my family and friends.  i will have my second ultrasound, so hopefully, i can find out the gender of the little critter!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^Awwwwwwww! I can't wait to find out what sex the baby is (like I'm part of the family or somethin ) I'm living through you ladies until DH and I have our own little one.


----------



## lexxi

So after the whole I wasn't going to wear weaves I changed my mind once i saw my u part wig again so I put it on and made it into a very very small v part and I just use a clip on to make it blend. I've been doing twist outs on it making sure I moisturize but so far this week I've been so tired it's just been in a bun with tie turned head band . Also I noticed my problem side which is the left side off my head is getting longer since I started paying attention to it and moved the part at which I usually part or weave my hair. Ive always parted on the left side since I was 14 so i used to think it grew slowly because there is a texture difference but  I just need to switch off every other month so I'm going to set up a reminder for the next six months to where I switch off the parts and see how much growth I get.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

That awkward moment when you realize you look REALLY stupid just to have cute hair. Yeah...I'm there





Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

The outcome of the uglyness lol



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Fyne

^^^^^^But you do look really cute!!  NikkiQ

pelohello
I dc 1x weekly for about the same 2 hrs to overnight depending on time. I want to up this to 2x weekly with one of my co-washes. Do you dc with heat? I try to dc with a steamer every 2 weeks but ive never used the hooded dryer to steam. Alternating between silicon mix, TM emergencia and ORS mayo.

Can anyone tell me if I will be able to find a BSS open on Thurs 22nd Nov - Sat 24th Nov. I keep hearing no shops will be open . Going to Woodbury Park/NY area for the midnight madness sales and I'll only be in US for 3 days...I won't leave without visiting a BSS....may have to *cough* miss my flight on the way back....


----------



## lamaria211

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should DC tonite or just wait until this weekend. My hair feels too oily b/c I've been over doing it w/ the moisturizer and my WGHO. I cant wait to get paid this Friday I plan on buying some moisturizers & rinse conditioners.
> 
> @LAMARia & @Fyne, how long do you guys DC for? I used to DC 2x's a week and loved it but it was too time consuming & expensive. Now I DC once a week for 2-10 hrs, depending on my schedule. I have been considering going back to DC 2x a week, but limiting it to only 30 min w/ heat and using less DCing product.
> 
> @shortdub78 & @gvin89 congrats to you both on the expecting little ones!!!


 

I usually dc overnight


----------



## NikkiQ

Thank you SO much Fyne! I ended up putting it in a ponytail. Didn't want wild hair when flying. Anyone try to search my fro and I'm fighting.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

^^^my hair issue when flying was hair pins in my hair!!! Kept setting everything off!


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> ^^^my hair issue when flying was hair pins in my hair!!! Kept setting everything off!



Girl when DH and I flew out for our honeymoon,they patted my weave! I was so heated. Swabbed my hands too.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub 3/16/13 is going to be a great day


----------



## livinthevida

Congratulations @shortdub78 & @gvin89! on expecting your new :littleang!


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:


> So we have 2 more LHCF babies coming in the world??? I didn't know you were preggers @shortdub78! Congrats lady.
> 
> @gvin89 I hope the sickness goes away soon. Hopefully by the end of this trimester. How far along are you?



Thanks so much NikkiQ...I'm 11 weeks in and praying that I only have a few more weeks of this.



pelohello said:


> @shortdub78 & @gvin89 congrats to you both on the expecting little ones!!!



Thanks pelohello, it's a blessing!



Fyne said:


> @shortdub78 & @gvin89 Never knew you ladies were expecting congrats and all the best



Fyne, like shortdub78, I was waiting til I was a little further along before announcing, but I can't hold it any longer .  Thanks for the well wishes.



shortdub78 said:


> i hope things get better for you soon!  how far along are you?  i was feeling the same way not too long ago.  i was so tired and uncomfortable.  i have a little more energy now.  i am 4 mos.  my hair is the same.  i am not getting this thickness and length that happen to other ladies.



Congrats shortdub78!  We'll have to be preggo buddies.  I'm right behind you...due mid-April.  It may come during the next trimester.  With my daughter, my growth was constant, but with my son it came closer toward the middle of pregnancy.  Let's keep our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## jprayze

Had oral surgery today...put my hair in 2 flat twists who was great for laying my head back.  Been resting all day,  tomorrow I plan to DC all day since I will be in the house...no work until Monday!!  But Idk if I remembered to pack mine...I'm at my parents home... maybe mom had some good DC 

Btw Im really started to get my regi regulated and finding my staples...excited!  Will be straightening once per month until the end of the year.  Prepoo with ORS Replenishing, Avocado Oil and Honey and Black Tea Rinses whenever I wash at home.  ORS hair mayo and AlterEgo garlic mask are def here to stay.  Daily scalp massages with mix of MN, WGHO, avocado and peppermint oil.  I will not be repurchasing V05 strawberries n cream or HE LTR...just didn't work for me!


----------



## Evolving78

thanks again ladies! gvin89

sunflower seeds (shell on) and jolly ranchers were my friend.

my hair seems to be doing alright with using heat once a week.

i have been trying out Mizani's Milk Bath shampoo.  this shampoo feels like a conditioner, but it is a cleanser.  it has sulfates in it too, but it's not drying at all.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 and gvin89 are going to make me go get a prenatal vitamin!!! . Currently just taking a regular multi!


----------



## hairqueen7

Hey ladies I need some help ,ok today I m&s with elasta qp mango n olive oil butter and sealed with sweet almond oil, I usually always seal with evoo or evco, ok so I tied up my hair for 20 min b4 leaving when I took my scarf off it was soooo dry and brittle you guys I was so scared and confused..ps: Iam under some stress as well...so what I'm asking is was it dry because my hair is sick of the butter now, is it the stress or the oil?


----------



## Evolving78

hairqueen7 said:


> Hey ladies I need some help ,ok today I m&s with elasta qp mango n olive oil butter and sealed with sweet almond oil, I usually always seal with evoo or evco, ok so I tied up my hair for 20 min b4 leaving when I took my scarf off it was soooo dry and brittle you guys I was so scared and confused..ps: Iam under some stress as well...so what I'm asking is was it dry because my hair is sick of the butter now, is it the stress or the oil?



maybe you should try a water based creamy moisturizer instead of the mango butter.  that stuff was way too thick for my hair and just sat on top.

NTM Silk touch leave-in is really good!  it is light and doesn't make the hair feel damp or sticky.


----------



## Evolving78

@jprazye 
i hope you feel better too!  hope they give you some meds for the pain.  is that garlic mask like a protein treatment?


----------



## jprayze

[USER=2496]shortdub78[/USER] said:
			
		

> @jprazye
> i hope you feel better too!  hope they give you some meds for the pain.  is that garlic mask like a protein treatment?



Thanks!!! The garlic mask is great for shedding, but idk if it had protein?

Eta: to add link about The garlic mask and ingredients
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=536769


----------



## Guinan

Fyne, I started back to DC with heat using a hair dryer. Before I used a foil shower cap and use natural body heat.  What kind of advice did you need? I know alittle about NYC.

jprayze feel better. Dental surgery is so scary

hairqueen7, can you post your reggie? I noticed that my hair was doing the same thing, where the ends are getting alittle rough and scruffy looking I think its because the moisturizer that I am using has alot of cones and mineral oils and I was putting too much on my hair. This usually doesnt bother my hair when I was DC 2x's a week but since I'm only DC 1x's a week the product buildup is becoming hard on my ends which can dry them out. I've used Elasta's Mango Butter when I wear my hair straight and when I would put too much on my ends they did get alittle rough. What I did to remedy this was only M&S every other day and I put pure argon oil (but any pure moisturizer will do i.e. glyercin) on my ends to soften it up. I hope this helps.


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:
			
		

> Fyne, I started back to DC with heat using a hair dryer. Before I used a foil shower cap and use natural body heat.  What kind of advice did you need? I know alittle about NYC.
> 
> jprayze feel better. Dental surgery is so scary
> 
> hairqueen7, can you post your reggie? I noticed that my hair was doing the same thing, where the ends are getting alittle rough and scruffy looking I think its because the moisturizer that I am using has alot of cones and mineral oils and I was putting too much on my hair. This usually doesnt bother my hair when I was DC 2x's a week but since I'm only DC 1x's a week the product buildup is becoming hard on my ends which can dry them out. I've used Elasta's Mango Butter when I wear my hair straight and when I would put too much on my ends they did get alittle rough. What I did to remedy this was only M&S every other day and I put pure argon oil (but any pure moisturizer will do i.e. glyercin) on my ends to soften it up. I hope this helps.



Thanks! I'm starting to feel better.  Have been dry DCing for about an hour with the last of a Dominican conditioner and a tiny bit of avocado oil...will rinse out later, wish I brought my tea in the spray bottle.  Then I will do my two flat twists.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

So I made apl finally....


----------



## Hyacinthe

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> The other side and my fat boy who turned 6 months today!



Awwwww he is so cute. I just wanna kiss his fat cheeks.
Your hair is making nice progress#dailyhairinspiration

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## hairqueen7

pelohello said:


> Fyne, I started back to DC with heat using a hair dryer. Before I used a foil shower cap and use natural body heat.  What kind of advice did you need? I know alittle about NYC.
> 
> jprayze feel better. Dental surgery is so scary
> 
> hairqueen7, can you post your reggie? I noticed that my hair was doing the same thing, where the ends are getting alittle rough and scruffy looking I think its because the moisturizer that I am using has alot of cones and mineral oils and I was putting too much on my hair. This usually doesnt bother my hair when I was DC 2x's a week but since I'm only DC 1x's a week the product buildup is becoming hard on my ends which can dry them out. I've used Elasta's Mango Butter when I wear my hair straight and when I would put too much on my ends they did get alittle rough. What I did to remedy this was only M&S every other day and I put pure argon oil (but any pure moisturizer will do i.e. glyercin) on my ends to soften it up. I hope this helps.



Every other day: moisturize &seal with elasta mango and olive butter with evoo
Every morning: spritz my hair with creme of nature argan oil leave in conditioner or TW protective mist bodifier 
Bi weekly: co-wash wif treseme anti breakage conditioner for now until I have money to buy something else.. Also bi weekly I alternate between shampoo n cowashing 
Bi weekly : I deep condition every wash I do
After my two week wash rountine I then plait my hair in 8 plaits n pin up for my daily wig wearing.


----------



## Seamonster

BronxJazzy nice thick apl


----------



## NikkiQ

Greetings from New Orleans ladies! 

Will be here for a week and don't have access to a comp so I'll have to wait until I get home to update our challengers list. Congrats BronxJazzy on making APL! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

well ladies i found out yesterday that i am having a little boy! at first i was a little disappointed, and the tech was really trying to get me excited about it.  but when i got in the car and started thinking of boy names, what he might look like, etc....i got over the girl thing.  i'm glad he seems to be doing good so far.  i got to see why i am having so much lower pressure.  he likes to hang out in the low end! 

i plan on washing my hair today and air drying it.  i will flat iron tomorrow.


----------



## jprayze

^^^congrats shortdub on finding out you are having a boy!!! Is this your first DS?

Speaking of boys, my sister brought my nephew to me yesterday to help me feel better.  Who can feel bad with this face??? Lol


----------



## Guinan

@shortdub78, congrats on having a boy!!!! LOL bout the tech trying to get you excited. 

@hairqueen7, your reggie looks good. It could be product buildup, since you only wash every other. Have you tried just using your leave-in & sealing with your oils for a little bit? I still luv the Elasta QP but I have noticed for my hair it was doing the same thing. When I 1st applied it and sealed w/ my oils it was smooth but after a couple of days it would get a little scruffy on my ends. I wonder if this happens to anyone else. If the ends are still scruffy, I would do a strand/moisture test to see if there is any damage and to see if you need more moisture or protein.

jprayze, your nephrew is adorable

Morning Ladies!!!
This weekend I am flat ironing my hair and will be doing a length check. I will also be dusting my ends (hopefully I wont cut too much off). I doing the Ytuber sistawithrealhair method except for I will be using heat protectant. She has a video on how she drys her hair before flat ironing it. She braids in four sections using ribbons. *Does anyone know the signficance of adding the ribbons?* I will be DC today and rinsing the DC out on Saturday. I will then braid in 4's and straighten on Monday morning. Wish me Luck


----------



## Evolving78

^^^i would like to know about the ribbon thing too!


----------



## lamaria211

Morning ladies im still wearing my ceramide deep treatment from last night probably going to cw around 10


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> ^^^congrats shortdub on finding out you are having a boy!!! Is this your first DS?
> 
> Speaking of boys, my sister brought my nephew to me yesterday to help me feel better.  Who can feel bad with this face??? Lol
> View attachment 169055



he is adorable!  this will be my second.  boys are a handful in my opinion.  girls are easy going, but high maintenance, but i am girl too, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> well ladies i found out yesterday that i am having a little boy! at first i was a little disappointed, and the tech was really trying to get me excited about it.  but when i got in the car and started thinking of boy names, what he might look like, etc....i got over the girl thing.  i'm glad he seems to be doing good so far.  i got to see why i am having so much lower pressure.  he likes to hang out in the low end!
> 
> i plan on washing my hair today and air drying it.  i will flat iron tomorrow.



shortdub78, congratulations. I am so happy for you. I wish you a safe pregnancy and safe delivery. Such wonderful news!


----------



## esi.adokowa

shortdub78 & gvin89, congratulations on the wonderful news! I'm sure you're both very excited :]]


----------



## Evolving78

Thank you again ladies!


----------



## Hyacinthe

Nikki will you  be hosting APL challenge 2013? I won't make APL this year.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## jprayze

Used my moms Jane carter revitalizing leave in and I loved it. Perfect weight for my hair, not too  heavy but made comb out awesome after I rinsed out my DC.  Good news is she is letting me keep it


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> Nikki will you  be hosting APL challenge 2013? I won't make APL this year.
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



Neither will I but I'm up for a 2013 challenge.


----------



## growbaby

Hello ladies! 

Ninja reporting, so even tho I have been a ninja since late May I do actively read this thread everyday, and I have decided that I am going to share my most recent progress with u lovely ladies b/c 1) you are my 1st LHCF family that have helped me oh so graciously since the start of my hhj 2) I felt selfish sharing the pic with the BSL challenge thread only & 3) IM JUST TOO DARN EXCITED, I want to show the world! Lol. SO after reaching APL at the end of May, almost 4 months later I am GRAZING BSB!!!:reddancer:(can u tell im excited? lol) I've been reading that some of u ladies have been discouraged about making it by years end. I hope this helps! If I can do it I KNOW u guys are more than capable! Good luck! And thank for your help, love, & support.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

shortdub78 said:


> well ladies i found out yesterday that i am having a little boy! at first i was a little disappointed, and the tech was really trying to get me excited about it.  but when i got in the car and started thinking of boy names, what he might look like, etc....i got over the girl thing.  i'm glad he seems to be doing good so far.  i got to see why i am having so much lower pressure.  he likes to hang out in the low end!
> 
> i plan on washing my hair today and air drying it.  i will flat iron tomorrow.



I had that same feeling when I found out I was having boys, but boys are really so much FUN!  You're gonna Love it!


----------



## jprayze

growbaby any recent regi changes?


----------



## growbaby

jprayze said:


> @growbaby any recent regi changes?



no drastic changes. I am still DC'ing 1x a week ,taking my vits, and bunning 99% of the time. The only thing that I have changed is no direct heat for almost 3 months now, i really think that is where credit is due.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:
			
		

> Used my moms Jane carter revitalizing leave in and I loved it. Perfect weight for my hair, not too  heavy but made comb out awesome after I rinsed out my DC.  Good news is she is letting me keep it



I have to decide whether scurl works better for detangling.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Boy, oh boy ... the things that stick in your crawl when your plans don't pan out.  I keep running into people and articles talking about your hair can't grow longer than the people in your family, genetics is everything, your hair ain't gonna grow no longer than it is now  For the past 3 years, that hasn't bothered me a bit cause I was consistently getting growth. Now that I'm going through this rough patch, it's pissing me off.


----------



## bibs

growbaby, nice progress! 
shortdub78, congrats on your little boy! Boys are so so sweet.

I've been checking in and out of here irregularly (what else is new), but wanted to share my September progress! I'm a little bummed I have retained more, but I know it was my fault due to LAZINESS. I'm contemplating braids or a sew-in for the winter to keep from doing something drastic (texlaxing).

My puff (wet here) has some serious hangtime now!






I flat ironed recently, but it poofed up, so for now I'm just going to attach this stretch pic.





I think I'll make APL by the end of the year!


----------



## Evolving78

bibs
thanks girl!  you look APL to me!


----------



## esi.adokowa

growbaby, that is a beautiful head of hair! :]]

Wow my hair is so soft and moisturized right now!
Usually airdrying leaves my hair kind of poofy and rough, with dry ends. 
But tonight my hair feels supple yet strong. 
I'm chalking it up to two things: mixing coconut oil with my deep conditioner and my Joico sulfate free shampoo/conditioner. 

After my final rinse I applied cantu and sealed with my trusty coconut oil. Then I threw it into a banana clip to airdry while I watched Netflix. Who knew airdrying could be so awesome? Definitely going to try this on my next washday to see if I've hit on something.  

Happy hair growing!


----------



## Phaer

shortdub78 said:


> well ladies i found out yesterday that i am having a little boy! at first i was a little disappointed, and the tech was really trying to get me excited about it.  but when i got in the car and started thinking of boy names, what he might look like, etc....i got over the girl thing.  i'm glad he seems to be doing good so far.  i got to see why i am having so much lower pressure.  he likes to hang out in the low end!
> 
> i plan on washing my hair today and air drying it.  i will flat iron tomorrow.



CONGRATS!!!  that is great news.


----------



## Phaer

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Boy, oh boy ... the things that stick in your crawl when your plans don't pan out.  I keep running into people and articles talking about your hair can't grow longer than the people in your family, genetics is everything, your hair ain't gonna grow no longer than it is now  For the past 3 years, that hasn't bothered me a bit cause I was consistently getting growth. Now that I'm going through this rough patch, it's pissing me off.



That is nothing but the devil trying to discourage you.  laugh it off and K.I.M.


----------



## Fyne

@pellohello Will I be able to visit a BSS on November 22nd-24th in the Manhatten/Woodbury Park area? 

*fingers crossed* I heard shops will be closed for Thanksgiving and only the 'needy and greedy'  will be open!

growbaby I dont think I'll make APL 2012, but your hair is inspiring  I have to trim my hair frequently due to hard water (getting a shower filter next payday!)

esi.adokowa I think its the cantu butter on damp hair, I used to do this and my hair was never dry/crunchy after air drying

Experiencing breakage after my touch up so after pre-poo and wash, I am going to do a DC protein treatment with an egg, honey, oils and ORS hair mayo for 1-2hours followed by silicon mix for moisture for a few hours.

I had a hair analysis done and I had horrible build up of minerals and chlorine hence the dry hair I have been experiencing. I need to chelate every wash or invest in a shower filter and I also need to take a further 2in off my ends *sigh* I will dust every 2 months. No APL this year for me until I handle my hard water issues.


----------



## lamaria211

Grow on growbaby which ya bad self

Just moisturized with Wen 613 mist and sealed with EVOCO


----------



## polished07

growbaby said:
			
		

> no drastic changes. I am still DC'ing 1x a week ,taking my vits, and bunning 99% of the time. The only thing that I have changed is no direct heat for almost 3 months now, i really think that is where credit is due.



That hair is gawgous!!!!!! I'm motivated I really need a system to take my vits though I always forget


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

shortdub78, Congrats on the baby boy, I had no idea!!  Enjoy that second trimester, I know I ate everything in sight and THEN some after 3 1/2 months of morning sickness!! 

lamaria211, I'm with you on depleting my stash to invest in high end salon lines only.  My daughter and I have completely different hair types, but the common ground is that our hair loves moistures and hers loves protein too!  Wen is forever in our lives   oh and I have my eye out on the 613 next, so let me know how you like it!  Wen Fig is the joint for us right now!    Second to Wen is Keracare and then Aphogee and ORS for protein fixes.......

NikkiQ, I like the color and the twist out!!  And you repping for the Black and Gold!!  I have hope and faith that our Saints will get it together this season!! Oh and I know you have requests for APL 2013, but Nikki, we need you at BSL 2013   

growbaby, Congrats on BSB!!!  Wonderful accomplishment, I hope to be with you soon!!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

Fyne
I am sure that if you can find the BSS in these areas, they will be open.  It's Thanksgiving and Black Friday weekend.  Every store that wants and needs business will be open to catch those dollars.  So many people will be out doing their Christmans shopping.  You need to be aware of the pick-pockets who live for this time of year.


----------



## Fyne

JazzyOleBabe Thanks hun!! Now to find them!! At least I know there is hope! I feel like I'm on a quest haha. I'm planning on splitting my cash and using those travel money cards to hold money on. I'm going with ladies who have been before so I dont feel so lost.


----------



## esi.adokowa

I'm on a personal edge challenge from now until the end of the year. my edges have been super fine and super delicate (read: invisible) since I was little. 

A little backstory: My mum had three little girls with thick, coarse, type 4 hair and tender scalps. Eventually she gave up styling our hair herself (she got tired of the screaming) and started taking us to her braider (we were too well trained to carry on in front of other people). This worked until I was about ten/eleven, when the braider finally convinced my mum to relax our hair (three tangly heads weren't exactly what she wanted to spend all weekend looking at)

She mostly braided cornrows, and god were they ever tight! Face-lift, sleep with your head off the bed, tear-inducing, hair rippling tight. 

It got to the point where my mum would take our braids out on Friday, relax our hair, then send us to the braider for the weekend. No rest time or anything. 

I haven't really actively worked at my edges (I just assumed they were a lost cause) but I saw MsLizziA's story about mama dukes' hair and I figured I might as well give it a go. They certainly can't get any worse!

I made a coconut/olive oil mix and I added half a teaspoon of eucalyptus oil to it. I'll apply it twice weekly and see how it goes. 


Right side

Left side


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Fyne - I think it may be time for me to chelate too. I've never done so, just used baking soda and warm water. It didn't help nearly as much as it has in the past so I'm thinking of getting a chelating poo. I've been having itchy buildup on my scalp. Ick.


----------



## Fyne

BEAUTYU2U  Hmm what does the baking soda do? Like help clarify?

P.S I have been using ORS cremy aloe poo followed up by organix coconut or co-wash as I find ORS stripping`


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey ladies!!  

Still enjoying my mini vaca visiting family. My bestie didn't get a chance to flat iron my entire head yet,but she did a small piece in the back. Here's a pic of my hair straight and one of a braid she put in lookin like a damn rat tail  and of course my hair started to curl right back up afterwards












Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Still enjoying my mini vaca visiting family. My bestie didn't get a chance to flat iron my entire head yet,but she did a small piece in the back. Here's a pic of my hair straight and one of a braid she put in lookin like a damn rat tail  and of course my hair started to curl right back up afterwards
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Wow.......


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Still enjoying my mini vaca visiting family. My bestie didn't get a chance to flat iron my entire head yet,but she did a small piece in the back. Here's a pic of my hair straight and one of a braid she put in lookin like a damn rat tail  and of course my hair started to curl right back up afterwards
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Nice!!! Looking good Nik!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## bajandoc86

Thinking I might do my official length check today. I'm on 24 hr duty for work on the 30th....hmmm.


----------



## hairqueen7

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Still enjoying my mini vaca visiting family. My bestie didn't get a chance to flat iron my entire head yet,but she did a small piece in the back. Here's a pic of my hair straight and one of a braid she put in lookin like a damn rat tail  and of course my hair started to curl right back up afterwards
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Just gorgeous can't wait till my hair grows up


----------



## polished07

Omg I'm scared to check my length idk why?!?!?! I'll be doing mine fri since I'm slapping my new shorty do on then. I'm gonna wig it out for 3 wks hopefully depending on how this wig do! I'll wash weekly an spray my braids as much as needed, I'm still researching the crochet braid I think I'm gonna do those before Halloween an try to leave them in for 5 wks then a break and the end the year with a full weave with bangs before my last check I pray I'm close to APL I really want to be there for my 2 yr relaxer free mark and head on to BSL by aug Hmmmn think I can make BSL in 6 months from making APL ladies


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ Motivation!!! Are you only flat ironing a section?


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> NikkiQ Motivation!!! Are you only flat ironing a section?



Looks like that's all I'll be able to get done while I'm here. No time to do the entire head 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Looks like that's all I'll be able to get done while I'm here. No time to do the entire head
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



When are you leaving?


----------



## NikkiQ

Leaving Wednesday morning. Everybody wants to hang today for my birthday so doing it today is out. And I gotta pick up a few more things to ship back tomorrow. I might attempt to do it myself.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair today. Before and after

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> My hair today. Before and after
> 
> Sent from Rick Ross' Moob



Your bun is looking thicker and thicker everytime I see it!! So jealous.

And I am SO mad at you for your avi pic and your signature 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Carmelella

bibs said:
			
		

> growbaby, nice progress!
> shortdub78, congrats on your little boy! Boys are so so sweet.
> 
> I've been checking in and out of here irregularly (what else is new), but wanted to share my September progress! I'm a little bummed I have retained more, but I know it was my fault due to LAZINESS. I'm contemplating braids or a sew-in for the winter to keep from doing something drastic (texlaxing).
> 
> My puff (wet here) has some serious hangtime now!
> 
> I flat ironed recently, but it poofed up, so for now I'm just going to attach this stretch pic.
> 
> I think I'll make APL by the end of the year!



I think ur already APL.  Ur right shoulder and armpit is dropped to stretch ur hair.  And u have a long neck, lol.  So at least comparably, u have APL hair.  Looks very soft and pretty


----------



## LadyRaider

Looks good, Nikki!
I'm scared to check for fear of being disappointed. I have a HS reunion tne NEXT weekend. I might save my length check for then and wear my hair straight for that.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> NikkiQ



Thanks lamaria211!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

Good Morning Ladies!!

Sorry to post in run, just wanted to check in. I flat ironed my hair yesterday and I am luving the results. I hope to post pics later today or 2morrow.

Fyne, you should be fine as far as stores being open. Holiday shopping in NYC is my favorite time you can find some amazing deals. BTW, what is BSS?

NikkiQ, you got some serious hang time!! and HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:


> Leaving Wednesday morning. Everybody wants to hang today for my birthday so doing it today is out. And I gotta pick up a few more things to ship back tomorrow. I might attempt to do it myself.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



happy birthday


----------



## Phaer

pookaloo83 said:


> My hair today. Before and after
> 
> Sent from Rick Ross' Moob



pretty! I think I am scared to check my hair in case there's no progress. seeing all these gorgeous head of hair is giving me issues. I may just keep it in kinky twists until next year.


----------



## jprayze

I'm going to get my hair flat ironed on Friday...just in time for our length check!  If my hair does not lay flat on that APL line, I'm going to act up!!! LOL

I've been back on the MN kick for most of the month of September, daily massages of my MN oil mix so hopefully results will be good.

I'm going to be adding an EO blend (thyme, lavendar, rosemary, etc) to my regi but I have to figure out how to put all these oils into my regi w/o my hair being totally weighted down.


----------



## bajandoc86

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NikkiQ!!!


----------



## Lurkee

Happy birthday Nikki, from a fellow libra.


----------



## Fyne

Happy Birthday ladies NikkiQ + Lurkee xx

pelohello Beauty Supply Store....You know I can't come back without a visit!! I cant wait...going to the woodbury common outlet and Manhattan

jprayze I'm thinking out starting up a mn mix, but im a bit scared lool.

Decided to wig it this winter, see if the break helps with retention. I'm on the hunt for the 'one'


----------



## ronie

Congratulations shortdub78 and gvin89 on the pregnancy.  Happy birthday NikkiQ . I enjoyed seeing all the beautiful updates. I trimmed my hair some more right before installing a full head weave. I doubt i will make it to apl by december so i will have to miss the end of the month check in. I did not blow dry my roots on DH birthday as i planned to. In case i decide to BC, i want to start off with a set of healthy natural hair. I washed and deep condition my hair, roller set with the smallest size rollers i found and let it airdry overnight and all day. Right before going out i removed rollers, applied some argan oil and fluffed my hair out, and put on that silk covered head band. I am currently in weave and will remove and reinstall every month until january. Will DC before each install.


----------



## Evolving78

ronie
love the pic!  very pretty and sexy!


----------



## Lurkee

Fyne said:


> Happy Birthday ladies NikkiQ + Lurkee xx
> 
> pelohello Beauty Supply Store....You know I can't come back without a visit!! I cant wait...going to the woodbury common outlet and Manhattan
> 
> jprayze I'm thinking out starting up a mn mix, but im a bit scared lool.
> 
> Decided to wig it this winter, see if the break helps with retention. I'm on the hunt for the 'one'



Thanks Fyne, brithday is not until next week though.


----------



## Lurkee

ronie said:


> Congratulations shortdub78 and gvin89 on the pregnancy.  Happy birthday NikkiQ . I enjoyed seeing all the beautiful updates. I trimmed my hair some more right before installing a full head weave. I doubt i will make it to apl by december so i will have to miss the end of the month check in. I did not blow dry my roots on DH birthday as i planned to. In case i decide to BC, i want to start off with a set of healthy natural hair. So i rocked this style below. I washed and deep condition my hair, roller set with the smallest size rollers i found and let it airdry overnight and all day. Right before going out i removed rollers, applied some argan oil and fluffed my hair out, and put on that silk covered head band. I am currently in weave and will remove and reinstall every month until january. Will DC before each install.



You look


----------



## Hyacinthe

Happy Birthday Nikki!!!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## pookaloo83

Happy Bday Nikki! Have a good time!


----------



## lexxi

So I'm gonna do a length check sometime this week but for now my bun ; also ignore my eyes I look like a dear in head lights the one on the left is from June or July one on right is from today

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks for all the birthday love ladies!! 

I treated myself to a few more hair products to bring back with me. Also it looks like I'll have the hair flat ironed today. My bestie wanted to do it before we went to dinner. I'll post pics from my phone as soon as it's done!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks for all the birthday love ladies!!
> 
> I treated myself to a few more hair products to bring back with me. Also it looks like I'll have the hair flat ironed today. My bestie wanted to do it before we went to dinner. I'll post pics from my phone as soon as it's done!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



We want pics


----------



## NikkiQ

Hate to tell you guys,but she bailed on me. As a matter of fact,all the friends did so if I had a flat iron i'd attempt to do it myself. Sorry ladies 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

Fyne said:


> Happy Birthday ladies NikkiQ + Lurkee xx
> 
> pelohello Beauty Supply Store....You know I can't come back without a visit!! I cant wait...going to the woodbury common outlet and Manhattan
> 
> jprayze I'm thinking out starting up a mn mix, but im a bit scared lool.
> 
> Decided to wig it this winter, see if the break helps with retention. I'm on the hunt for the 'one'




Fyne Take a look at some of the MN threads and check out YT and see if it looks like something you would like to do.  Have you used any other growth aids before?


----------



## NikkiQ

I can't wait to get back to PR so I can baby my hair. I see a protein treatment in my future.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## ronie

thanks Lurkee and shortdub78


----------



## felic1

Happy Birthday Nikki!!


----------



## Seamonster

Happy birthday nikki


----------



## Guinan

Good Morning Ladies!!!

I have lots of pics to share!! The 1st pic is from hair left after cowashing my hair in the shower.
The next couple of pics are pics of my shed hair Is this normal? I collected my shed/breakage hairs for the month of August (I know crazy). I decided to collect the hairs to get your opinions and to show my doctor. Anyone with a thyroid condition, do you experience alot of shedding but still see growth progress? Ok I promise I'll STOP obsessing over this

The other two pics are from my navy bun but with chucky twist in the front.


----------



## Guinan

@pookaloo83, your siggie got me cracking up!! Your bun is envious!!

@ronie, your hair looks tooo cutteee!! Is that a hair band or jewel clips?

************************
Hey Ladies,

Here is my length check for the month of October. Once my curls fall, I'll be able to take better pics of the back of my hair. I flat ironed it Sunday. Prior to flat ironing, I DC for 10hrs and then braided it, to let it air dry. It took about a day for it to dry up to 98 percent. I then applied my heat protectant and flat ironed in sections. I'm very happy with the results, b/c I always thought you had to blow dry then flat iron to get your hair really straight. I actually like the results better w/o flat ironing b/c my hair isnt as frizzy.


----------



## lexxi

So I don't really wanna straighten so I just pulled my hair  for this .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

I haven't done a heavy protein treatment since just before I relaxed 8 weeks ago so I decided today is the day.  I pre-poo'd overnight with honey, aloe vera gel, EVOO and my ceramide oil mix.  I just clarified with Kenra and now I'm sitting under the dryer with Aphogee 2-step.  I'm going to DC with Kenra MC and add Roux Porosity Control and a little Argan Oil. Ummm, I think today will be a good hair day .


----------



## bibs

Carmelella said:


> I think ur already APL.  Ur right shoulder and armpit is dropped to stretch ur hair.  And u have a long neck, lol.  So at least comparably, u have APL hair.  Looks very soft and pretty



Thank you! I'm so ready to claim it, but shrinkage has me second guessing myself. And you're right it sucks to be in these challenges when you're tall with a long neck. I probably could've been on my way to BSL by now if I were shorter 

NikkiQ, Happy belated birthday and as our challenge leader, do you think I've graduated?

pelohello, I love your bun!


----------



## NikkiQ

bibs said:


> Thank you! I'm so ready to claim it, but shrinkage has me second guessing myself. And you're right it sucks to be in these challenges when you're tall with a long neck. I probably could've been on my way to BSL by now if I were shorter
> 
> NikkiQ, Happy belated birthday and as our challenge leader, do you think I've graduated?
> 
> pelohello, I love your bun!



To me it looks like you're right there at APL. Do you have someone that can take the pic for you? I'm sure when your shoulders are straight,you should be able to claim it.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## gvin89

Happy belated NikkiQ, hope you enjoyed your day!  

I'm in 2-strand twists....my go-to style, but I think I'm going to get braids for the remainder of the year.


----------



## lexxi

pelohello said:
			
		

> @pookaloo83, your siggie got me cracking up!! Your bun is envious!!
> 
> @ronie, your hair looks tooo cutteee!! Is that a hair band or jewel clips?
> 
> ************************
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Here is my length check for the month of October. Once my curls fall, I'll be able to take better pics of the back of my hair. I flat ironed it Sunday. Prior to flat ironing, I DC for 10hrs and then braided it, to let it air dry. It took about a day for it to dry up to 98 percent. I then applied my heat protectant and flat ironed in sections. I'm very happy with the results, b/c I always thought you had to blow dry then flat iron to get your hair really straight. I actually like the results better w/o flat ironing b/c my hair isnt as frizzy.



I agree it looks like apl to me

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

Happy belated birthday NikkiQ


----------



## SimJam

Im so frikkin excited ... sooooooooo close to APL ... I think I have about 1 to 1.5 inches.

Im in beast mode till December


----------



## Hyacinthe

SimJam said:
			
		

> Im so frikkin excited ... sooooooooo close to APL ... I think I have about 1 to 1.5 inches.
> 
> Im in beast mode till December



I can even feel your excitement....lol

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## SimJam




----------



## pookaloo83

DC'ing right now. Thinking about pulling out my dryer to dc with heat. Haven't done that in a while.* Does everyone here dc with heat?*


----------



## Fyne

@pookaloo83 I use a steamer or body heat but dc'ing with hooded dryer hands down gave me the best results!

@lexxi love watching buns grow, your hair is soo thick & you closing in on APL!! 

pelohello I never knew you were a ninja?! Look at that all that lush hair

@jprayze I use MT like aphrogee 2 min and as a co-wash condish every few weeks and wild growth hair oil when I can. I find it hard to fit in scalp oiling as I workout and cowash often. Yep i've been stalking those threads, but the true inspiration was your growth spurt earlier this year  *orders mn*


----------



## jprayze

Thanks Fyne...hopefully I see the same results this time around. Good Luck!


----------



## bibs

NikkiQ said:


> To me it looks like you're right there at APL. Do you have someone that can take the pic for you? I'm sure when your shoulders are straight,you should be able to claim it.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I'll try to get a hold of someone soon. I'm dying to claim it!


----------



## Hyacinthe

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> DC'ing right now. Thinking about pulling out my dryer to dc with heat. Haven't done that in a while. Does everyone here dc with heat?



I love to dc with heat it gives my dc session that extra umph! Even if It's just the last 15 mins of an hour of dc'n I try and get in some heat.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## ronie

pelohello said:


> @pookaloo83, your siggie got me cracking up!! Your bun is envious!!
> 
> @ronie, your hair looks tooo cutteee!! Is that a hair band or jewel clips?
> 
> ************************
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Here is my length check for the month of October. Once my curls fall, I'll be able to take better pics of the back of my hair. I flat ironed it Sunday. Prior to flat ironing, I DC for 10hrs and then braided it, to let it air dry. It took about a day for it to dry up to 98 percent. I then applied my heat protectant and flat ironed in sections. I'm very happy with the results, b/c I always thought you had to blow dry then flat iron to get your hair really straight. I actually like the results better w/o flat ironing b/c my hair isnt as frizzy.



It's a head band with a little bow on the side. I will be 8 months post relaxer next week, so that's the most decent thing i can do withtout using heat or abusing my hair. To maintain i moisturize and do pin curls on damp hair, then style as needed. But now im in weave until the end of the year, then i'll be ready to repeat this class
Your flat ironed hair . But i do love your curly bun as well.


----------



## KiWiStyle

My protein treatment and wash day was a HUGE success, YAY!  I started my Fall regimen today which include use of my QB AOHC and JBCO on my ends.  I want to retain every bit of my growth,
1st Quarter-2013 APL Ninja in the house! It hurt like h&ll when I had the major cut to even my hemline but as they say, NO PAIN...NO GAIN.


----------



## NikkiQ

Heading back to PR today ladies. Gonna be a long day of traveling so I'm rocking a puff again today. I can't wait to get home and freakin WASH MY HAIR!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

Have a safe trip NikkiQ!


----------



## Kerryann

Oh lord where do i start so i bought a big arse rum bottle of Castor Oil from a Haitian lady for only $25...i also have in my Senegalese twist which was done on Saturday....Working to get past APL in the longer areas and APL in the shorter areas


----------



## Seamonster

I am pretty excited about my progress. It might just all be in my mind. Here is my update, what do you think? It would be quite a miracle to make APL from here but I started with this challenge, and I love you all too much to let the length of my hair stop me from updating

Current Wash n Go




June Wash n Go


----------



## SimJam

pookaloo83 I always DC with some heat wether body, hair therapy wrap or steamer

Seamonster chile Imma follow you all over the innanets and reassure u that your hair *IS *improving immensely.

look how much thicker/bigger your wash and go is !!!!!!


----------



## Seamonster

SliMJim thank you, I thought it looked bigger, but I wasn't quite sure. You know how our hair can fool us.


----------



## buddhas_mom

I flat ironed my hair today  for the first time since May. I'm excited to share my progress with you all. My hair is poofy now. The frizz monster has attacked it. 






Front




Back

Comparison shots



Dec 2011





March 2012


----------



## Carmelella

buddhas_mom said:
			
		

> I flat ironed my hair today  for the first time since May. I'm excited to share my progress with you all. My hair is poofy now. The frizz monster has attacked it.
> 
> Front
> 
> Back
> 
> Comparison shots
> 
> Dec 2011
> 
> March 2012



Ooo it looks so nice and thick!  AND shiny! Ur claiming it right?! Or have you already graduated?  Ur definitely there!


----------



## buddhas_mom

Carmelella said:
			
		

> Ooo it looks so nice and thick!  AND shiny! Ur claiming it right?! Or have you already graduated?  Ur definitely there!



I'm officially claiming it! I needed someone to cosign lol.


----------



## pookaloo83

Buddhas you are APL hunty!

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## bibs

buddhas_mom, you are definitely APL! Your flat iron is so pretty!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

I flat-ironed again ... I usually never flat-iron twice in such a short period of time but I've been needing a break. When I start my new job, I think I'll be getting braids for the winter. My hair's in rollers now but if it comes out decent, I'll snap a few pics tomorrow.

HHG!


----------



## bajandoc86

I did a quick pull test after a very light blowdry of the nape.
*nervously awaits decision of the tribunal* 

I plan to trim 0.5 -1in this weekend. I am LONG overdue for a trim, want those ends looking thicker.


----------



## jprayze

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> I did a quick pull test after a very light blowdry of the nape.
> *nervously awaits decision of the tribunal*
> 
> I plan to trim 0.5 -1in this weekend. I am LONG overdue for a trim, want those ends looking thicker.



Awesome progress!


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm excited I will definitely make APL by the end of the yr. I took a braid down today and stretched it and it barely touch APL so I know by the end of the yr I will be the FingersX.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

bajandoc86 said:


> I did a quick pull test after a very light blowdry of the nape.
> *nervously awaits decision of the tribunal*
> 
> I plan to trim 0.5 -1in this weekend. I am LONG overdue for a trim, want those ends looking thicker.


Your def apl. You've made great progress


----------



## Lurkee

buddhas_mom said:


> I flat ironed my hair today for the first time since May. I'm excited to share my progress with you all. My hair is poofy now. The frizz monster has attacked it.


 
You have very lovely hair. Your flat iron job is very good. @buddhas_mom

ETA: You are APL


----------



## Phaer

Kerryann said:


> Oh lord where do i start so i bought a big arse rum bottle of Castor Oil from a Haitian lady for only $25...i also have in my Senegalese twist which was done on Saturday....Working to get past APL in the longer areas and APL in the shorter areas



where is she at? I need some.


----------



## Guinan

@SimJam, I'm excited for you!!!!

@pookaloo83, I sometimes DC with heat. It's hard for me to sit still, so I've been using the foil cap. It works just as good as using heat. 

@bibs, you are def APL. Congrats!!!

@Seamonster, ur curls are BEAUTIFUL!!! You make me wanna go natural, but only if I could get my curls like yours

@buddhas_mom, u are def APL! CONGRATS!!!

@bajandoc86, you look APL to me. Congrats!! Your progress is amazing. You must have your reggie down pack!

@Fyne, I'm staying in this thread, even if I ever reach WL

@NikkiQ, get home safely!!

Morning Ladies,

I'm still enjoying the straight hair. I've been M&S everyday, with my QP Elasta mango butter and WGHO. My ends still feel alittle dry, even after I dusted. I looked at my heat protectant by matrix and one of the 1st ingredients is alcohol So I'm going to start using the CHI Iron Guard and see how that works. I'm so proud of myself, yesterday I went to Target & I didnt buy any hair products!! I am a major product junkie
Congrats again to all the ladies that made APL!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay so I'm finally back in PR and at my comp!!! Now...who are my graduates so I can update our list? 3 more days until length check time. I wonder how many ninjas we're gonna have after that!


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Okay so I'm finally back in PR and at my comp!!! Now...who are my graduates so I can update our list? 3 more days until length check time. I wonder how many ninjas we're gonna have after that!



Reminder to start the bsl 2013 challenge when its proper time


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Yes ma'am! If anyone sees the BSL 2013 challenge pop up before the end of October, let me know.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I flat-ironed again ... I usually never flat-iron twice in such a short period of time but I've been needing a break. When I start my new job, I think I'll be getting braids for the winter. My hair's in rollers now but if it comes out decent, I'll snap a few pics tomorrow.
> 
> HHG!



Follow-up: The curls came out a little poofy so I did a quick length check. The angle is weird as hayle, I haven't mastered holding the camera. Too bad the cat can't snap pics. I still have a few inches to go but this is a decent reference shot.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^The shine and curls look GAWJUS!


----------



## SimJam

wow so may graduates !!!! congrats to all


----------



## Seamonster

Wow, September is the month for graduates! Congratulations all


----------



## NikkiQ

Who all is interested in the BSL 2013 challenge that is currently in here? Whether you're APL, CBL, or SL...I would like to see as many of you guys in there as possible!


----------



## Seamonster

pelohello My hair texture has changed since I started doing onion mask regularly. Last year I was a strong 4z, now I am 4a with very little tangles.


----------



## bibs

NikkiQ said:


> Who all is interested in the BSL 2013 challenge that is currently in here? Whether you're APL, CBL, or SL...I would like to see as many of you guys in there as possible!



Interested! BSB was my original goal length. Now I'm curious to see how much hair can retain and maintain.


----------



## jprayze

Length Check!!!

But first, my wash n go this morning using MJ's Curly Meringue.



And then I got my hair straightened on my lunch break (I did an overnight dry DC with MJ's Rapid Recovery -- was Ok but I think I like the other DC better)


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Who all is interested in the BSL 2013 challenge that is currently in here? Whether you're APL, CBL, or SL...I would like to see as many of you guys in there as possible!



I'm interested in the BSL 2013 challenge.  I probably won't make APL until the first quarter of 2013 and then on to BSL.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I'd be interested in a bsl in 2013 challange. 

Heres my wash and go for today. 

It's grown so much since december


----------



## 3jsmom

Hey Ladies checking in, trying to figure out if I am going to relax this weekend or not.


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> Who all is interested in the BSL 2013 challenge that is currently in here? Whether you're APL, CBL, or SL...I would like to see as many of you guys in there as possible!



Did you start it yet? 

BSL will be my stretch goal. You know I am rolling with my crew, I gotta keep watching everyone grow.


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ ME! I'm interested, and nervous. Heck my hair is the longest its ever been nowyay, so the thought of BSL (which to me seems like official long hair) has me feeling excited


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:


> Did you start it yet?
> 
> BSL will be my stretch goal. You know I am rolling with my crew, I gotta keep watching everyone grow.


 
No I haven't started it yet. I will around the end of October if no one beats me to it


----------



## Hyacinthe

I am definitely in. Right now I'm shoulder length will be relaxing in a few week at 12 weeks post.
I will be sure to include pics...yep

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## hairqueen7

I'm in, I'm sl right now shud be apl in June2013, n then bsl by Dec look a girl can dream lol...my length check for this term will b tomorrow wen I wash my hair


----------



## Fyne

bajandoc86 said:


> I did a quick pull test after a very light blowdry of the nape.
> *nervously awaits decision of the tribunal*
> 
> I plan to trim 0.5 -1in this weekend. I am LONG overdue for a trim, want those ends looking thicker.



Ladies we have another ninja!! Lovely thick hair 

@BEAUTYU2U Whoa @ that shine 



Seamonster said:


> @pelohello My hair texture has changed since I started doing onion mask regularly. Last year I was a strong 4z, now I am 4a with very little tangles.



@Seamonster I use onion and garlic oils in a pre-poo mix, never knew it can loosen texture!! Loving your growth!

@jprayze Your hair is looking  straight or curly. It looks thicker?!



NikkiQ said:


> Who all is interested in the BSL 2013 challenge that is currently in here? Whether you're APL, CBL, or SL...I would like to see as many of you guys in there as possible!



I'm scared but lets do this! x 
ETA: Not expecting APL until early next year (about 6 months time)


----------



## Firstborn2

I'll join the BSL for 2013.


----------



## jprayze

Fyne Thanks!  I'm dealing with thinning/shedding, but you really can't tell at all (for that I am grateful!)  I guess bc my hair was dense before...fine but dense. Overall I'm pleased with my hair health right now, I think once I get my total health in line (supplements, diet, exercise), things will be even better.


----------



## Trixie58

Just got my hair trimmed at my salon yesterday. I wish there was some world where I didnt have to trim my hair, I am always traumatized. erplexed

Anyway it was time. My last dusting I didnt have the confidence to cut enough and I wanted to trim before my next relaxer in a few wks. 

What does everyone think, was I butchered? The bra is today, the towel pic is pre-trim. I am hoping that once my hair is straightened it will only look a tiny bit shorter (like 1/2 inch, which is what i wanted cut).

The problem is I think she added a layer in the back that I didnt request  I am okay with it, I think the layers will look good once my hair grows out past BSL and I can achieve my dream penelope cruz hair (six-seven month goal). But I have also heard that layers don't grow as well as blunt ends. Argh.


----------



## NikkiQ

Trixie58 it doesn't look butchered to me at all. It just looks a bit straighter than the first pic which looks a bit wavy/curled on the ends. Looks pretty damn good to me


----------



## Trixie58

NikkiQ said:


> Trixie58 it doesn't look butchered to me at all. It just looks a bit straighter than the first pic which looks a bit wavy/curled on the ends. Looks pretty damn good to me



Girl u swapped them...the straighter one is the before. The curly one is after. 
U dont think the curly one looks a lot shorter and choppier? Totally not what i wanted!!!


----------



## polished07

Congrats to all the new grads I'm motivated! With all of these beautiful heads of hair for company I'm destined to make APL by my 1yr post BC in January! Here's my length check with my hair stretched and I'm totally down to be in the BSL 2013 challenge I'm trying to get there before I move to ct in aug of 2013 ))


----------



## pookaloo83

Is it check in time?


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83...yep! Sept 30th is the official check in date.


----------



## ronie

I am in for BSL 2013. But that will be a stretch for me since i am not even APL yet. I am in anyways.


----------



## NikkiQ

Trixie58 said:


> Girl u swapped them...the straighter one is the before. The curly one is after.
> U dont think the curly one looks a lot shorter and choppier? Totally not what i wanted!!!



Heck no girl. It doesn't look shorter at all!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> Congrats to all the new grads I'm motivated! With all of these beautiful heads of hair for company I'm destined to make APL by my 1yr post BC in January! Here's my length check with my hair stretched and I'm totally down to be in the BSL 2013 challenge I'm trying to get there before I move to ct in aug of 2013 ))



Looks like you'll be APL by the end of the year! Very close

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:


> @pookaloo83...yep! Sept 30th is the official check in date.




Word?! Well I'm putting my hair in twists right now. 

I'll see if my baby can take pics for me. She'll love that.


----------



## ronie

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm interested in the BSL 2013 challenge.  I probably won't make APL until the first quarter of 2013 and then on to BSL.



You are not alone. I don't expect to  make apl until at least april 2013. But yes i'm in.


----------



## NikkiQ

The more,the merrier ladies!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

NikkiQ - I'm totally in! Tag me.

pookaloo83 - Love the sig! Golden Girls reference.


----------



## pookaloo83

My arm is soooo tired. Me and dd tried. 

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> My arm is soooo tired. Me and dd tried.
> 
> Sent from Rick Ross' Moob



Are you gonna claim APL now Pook??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## buddhas_mom

Now that I have officially graduated I'm in for BSL 2013!


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Are you gonna claim APL now Pook??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I dont know yet. I kinda feel there and I kinda don't. I want to straighten first to be certain.

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

^ Claim it. You're there.


----------



## Blairx0

BEAUTYU2U

Did you see me bump your avocado from subway thread? I need details!

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## BlkOnyx488

pookaloo83 and NikkiQ 
Ok ya'lls siggy picks together is really messing me up tonight I can't even talk about hair right now
g'nite


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

I updated the thread (lol)


----------



## Blairx0

Stop working on my.goal of BSl by Valentine's day. I am regualrly dusting now, so I hope my retention/help improves. I plan on heavy sealing and bunning all winter. Hope that is enough for a Chicago winter.

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## TheNDofUO

I wanna be in APL 2013 I'm gonna hardcore PS until Feb to see how I do


----------



## NikkiQ

Is anyone gonna carry the torch and start the APL 2013 challenge?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

BronxJazzy, your hair is goregeous!!! I luv the thickness

Trixie58, it doesn't look butchered. It looks more even and like a blunt cut.

Seamonster, where did you get your onion mask from?

jprayze, your hair looks great!! Your claiming APL, right? Are you still doing the tea rinses? Your hair looks like its gotten ALOT thicker

pookaloo83, I would def claim APL

NikkiQ, I'm in for the BSL challege

Morning Ladies!!
I have no plans for my hair this weekend. I do plan on posting some pics of my bald spot on Monday. I dont know if yall remember, but my previous hairdresser left my texturizer on the front of my hair too long and b/c of that I got a bald spot on the side of my head. The spot has made some improvements; thanks to the JBCO & WGHO.


----------



## jprayze

Thanks pelohello...yes I am still doing the tea rinses and I love it! It's going to be part of my regi until further notice.  Best thing I could have done esp with a surplus of tea bags just sitting in my cabinet.  I look forward to your progress pics on that spot...I still have a bald spot over my right ear that is hidden under my hair so that will inspire me!

 Yes I'm going to claim APL again.  I graduated in June and then 2 back to back trims in June and July left me short (pun intended lol). Going to be posting more in BSL 2012 for now and I will see you all in BSL 2013.

I am trying to find a way or method to remind myself/make me to take my vits everyday...any ideas?  I just downloaded an app for med reminders...I'm really bad about it.


----------



## Seamonster

pelohello Girl, I make it, I got you tube channel and a blog talking about it.


----------



## NikkiQ

I wanna wash,dc,protein treat and braid my hair SO bad right now! But I'm gonna wait until Sunday so I can get DH to take a pic with my length check shirt on. I might have him mark all my milestones on it so I know exactly where each one falls on me.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Hm... I might be interested in carrying the torch since I'll be in the thread anyway lol. Never held my own challenge though. Someone else more qualified?


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm excited about mixing my 2nd batch of Hennidigo tonight!  Hopefully monthly henna treatments will help me meet my goals.  I'm looking at all these APL heads around here and suddenly feeling light years away from APL myself.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

^ I've been avoiding henna cause it seemed messy but I'm wondering more and more if I should try it on my fine strands.

*goes off to research*


----------



## KiWiStyle

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> ^ I've been avoiding henna cause it seemed messy but I'm wondering more and more if I should try it on my fine strands.
> 
> *goes off to research*



I researched for months and months until I found where I should order from and which henna that would give me the results I was looking for.  I haven't noticed thicker strands yet because I've only applied it once before.  They say the thicker strands come after repeated application as the henna continues to coat the strand.  I love that it protects the strand by coating it but still allows moisture and nutrients in.


----------



## BrownSkin89

Ack! Length check in a few days. I had kinky twists in which I did myself (yay YouTube); they lasted for like 3-4 weeks and I took then out. Of course, my edges are g-o-n-e! 

I want them back in but I don't want to lose more hair! 

They were medium sized & I wore them in a high bun usually. Was that the main reason maybe, the pulling?

Help, winter is almost here!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar

BrownSkin89 said:


> Ack! Length check in a few days. I had kinky twists in which I did myself (yay YouTube); they lasted for like 3-4 weeks and I took then out. Of course, my edges are g-o-n-e!
> 
> I want them back in but I don't want to lose more hair!
> 
> They were medium sized &* I wore them in a high bun usually*. Was that the main reason maybe, the pulling?
> 
> Help, winter is almost here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah that's probably what did it. Castor oil works great for getting edges back. I completely lost mine from post partum shedding. I started using castor oil and after a couple months I had fine hairs filling in, then I started getting coils after a few more months.

The next time you put them in, you may want to switch up the styles a little or the position of your bun and make sure that it isn't pulling too much on your edges. Good luck!


----------



## NikkiQ

Made DH do a pull test on slightly stretched hair and measure how far til BSL. He says 3.5" but idk if I believe that  I think Sunday I will blow my hair out and MAYBE flat iron it so I can give myself a good trim. After seeing that pic of my hair straight, my ends look a little anemic.


----------



## Evolving78

air dried and bun today.  i jazzed things up with a headband and some bangs!  this might be my little signature look for awhile.


----------



## LoveCraze

Had DH snap a pic for me. I am still chugging on the slow grow bus. Lol


----------



## polished07

StephElise said:
			
		

> Had DH snap a pic for me. I am still chugging on the slow grow bus. Lol



But you look APL to me are you going for BSL?


----------



## NikkiQ

StephElise ummm lady... you are SO far beyond APL in that first picture it's not even funny! What the heck  you got "aiming for APL" in your siggy for? It should be "aiming for BSL" now.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> StephElise ummm lady... you are SO far beyond APL in that first picture it's not even funny! What the heck  you got "aiming for APL" in your siggy for? It should be "aiming for BSL" now.



I agree, you [email protected] near BSL lady!!


----------



## LoveCraze

Thanks ya'll. It's been a long road. I need to update my siggie. I hadn't straightened in a long time so I didn't know I finally hit my milestone. I swear it was already shrinking up when I put the measuring shirt on.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Now you know that shrinkage is a monster. Claim APL woman. You are beyond full APL already.


----------



## Trixie58

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Heck no girl. It doesn't look shorter at all!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Thanks NikkiQ. She did a good job of leaving the length but she did cut some layers in which I'm literally crying about. I had finally grown out my crown and now it's short again. Plus there's some layering in the back which my already-fine hair can't afford. It literally takes my hair years to grow layers out and I am back at square one. I am going to my stylist tomorrow to complain actually. Its ridiculous. From now on I only self trim, no matter hard it will be to learn. I can't keep going through these setbacks when I'm working so hard to grow my hair out.


----------



## Trixie58

pelohello said:
			
		

> BronxJazzy, your hair is goregeous!!! I luv the thickness
> 
> Trixie58, it doesn't look butchered. It looks more even and like a blunt cut.
> 
> Seamonster, where did you get your onion mask from?
> 
> jprayze, your hair looks great!! Your claiming APL, right? Are you still doing the tea rinses? Your hair looks like its gotten ALOT thicker
> 
> pookaloo83, I would def claim APL
> 
> NikkiQ, I'm in for the BSL challege
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> I have no plans for my hair this weekend. I do plan on posting some pics of my bald spot on Monday. I dont know if yall remember, but my previous hairdresser left my texturizer on the front of my hair too long and b/c of that I got a bald spot on the side of my head. The spot has made some improvements; thanks to the JBCO & WGHO.



Thank you so much pelohello. I just told NikkiQ tho the problem is that she entered some layers into the crown and the back. The crown is muuuuuch shorter, which you can't really see from the picture. I am unclear why she would cut these layers without being asked, unless maybe she remembers like a year ago when i said i liked Eva Longoria's hair. Girl i dont know. At any rate layers for me are a major setback because they take forever to grow out, and i am just mentally exhausted. I have worked so hard to get my hair healthy only to have it cut in the same layers it tool me 3-4 years of protective styling to grow out after i finished business school. I have literally been crying for the past hour (you know how it is!!!!)

Girl- Note that the "after" pic is the curly one, so you cant really see the layers so well. Ill post again when i get it straightened. I am on my last toe.


----------



## pookaloo83

StephElise said:


> Had DH snap a pic for me. I am still chugging on the slow grow bus. Lol




Both of those pics are from the same day? It looks like 2 different times! I would claim APL hunty!


----------



## jprayze

Here's a link to the twistout compare I posted on the Buns, Twists, and Braids Challenge:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16929115&postcount=696


----------



## NikkiQ

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone has a good weekend. Today we're having a BBQ here at the house so I won't be able to shampoo,protein treat and DC until tonight which I'm fine with. Nothing like an overnight DC before length check time. 

Any hair plans for you guys??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I am going to post my length check pic as soon as I wash my length check shirt. It might be a few days from now. I am currently 6 weeks post and I have major shrinkage and lots of tightly packed new growth. I may blow out my hair if I have to.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm sitting with henndigo in my hair for the next 4-5 hours.  This is my second application and I hear I really start getting the thickening and strengthening benefits after the third-fourth application.  I can't wait!!


----------



## mami2010

I clarified my hair today, then did a protein treatment, followed by a dc and roller set. I will be relaxing Tuesday so, I will post my pics then.


----------



## RayRayFurious

Lately, my regimen has been really simple. I haven't worn my hair out in probably a month. I've been pre-pooing, washing, DC'ing, drying overnight and twisting. My twists become updos for the whole week. Or they become twist-out updos for the end of the week. I did another small trim and I'm full APL. I probably won't move on to the MBL/BSL challenge until I straighten...they may have to trim there, too.


----------



## NikkiQ

House party lasted a bit longer than expected. Everyone just cleared out and it's too late to start wash day. Boo! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Meritamen

APL continues to elude me. Maybe by December I'll reach it.


----------



## lexxi

Took forever to take this pic but I finally got it

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

NikkiQ said:


> House party lasted a bit longer than expected. Everyone just cleared out and it's too late to start wash day. Boo!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



We'll let it slide *this* time


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

lexxi said:


> Took forever to take this pic but I finally got it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol, we have the same iPhone case!  Mine is red tho.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> You are just like me! Im natural but wear my hair straight a lot. I've been wearing a swoopy or feathery bang for a long time. It keeps getting longer. Even as it continues to grow I like shorter fame framing layers in the front. So while I won't continue to cut the bangs, just trim as necessary...I'm not focused on them bring APL. They will get there eventually and I will enjoy them while they last!
> 
> Here's a pic of my bang action!!! This pic was from early June.
> 
> View attachment 157411


 
Quoting myself...this post was from June 2012 and me basically saying that I didnt want to APL in the front just the back.  Well guess what, I'm letting those bangs grow now!  I still like shorter hair to frame the face, but I'm no longer maintaining the layers so I'll enjoy them while they last...but moving towards all hair one length.



ETA: to add side by side...I love this pic stitch app!


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy length check day ladies!!!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## polished07

jprayze I pic stitch everything lol!!!!! One of my fav apps too!


----------



## jprayze

polished07 said:
			
		

> jprayze I pic stitch everything lol!!!!! One of my fav apps too!



Awesome to show progress and to sneak more pics in over the 5 pic limit!


----------



## lexxi

MrsJaiDiva said:
			
		

> Lol, we have the same iPhone case!  Mine is red tho.



Lol amazon has the best cheap cases.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## zora

I have 3 inches to go.  I think after Thanksgiving I will get braids


----------



## KiWiStyle

Sorry, no length check for me until December after I relax.  I am a good 2-3 inches from APL so it's pointless to risk putting heat on my hair knowing good well I'm not there yet.  OASN: I'm looking forward to seeing all the graduates so bring on all the beautiful inspiration pictures!!  GOOD LUCK ALL!!


----------



## Blairx0

The boyfriend is no LC expert. Hope these help. Excuse the rolls








Dusting is helping. I have likely trimmed an inch, but my ends feel soft for once

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I've already laid out the game plan with DH. I'm gonna shampoo, Aphogee and DC the hair today. I told him I'm gonna put on the length check shirt, have him mark all the milestones on it for me, and take my length check pic later on. 

Has anyone ever trimmed while they had DC on their hair? I saw Naptural85's YT video on how she trims and looks like a good idea (shout out to -PYT for showing it to me).


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> Happy length check day ladies!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


Oh snap! I forgot it length check day was coming up! I'm putting my hair in twists and can't find my cam so I'm skipping this go around until I find it. I'm _still_ grazing APL (feels like I have been saying that all summer) but I did get a good trim at the end of August. *_sigh_* I just want to be done with getting to this length. Obtaining this last inch of hair is taking _forever!!!_


----------



## jprayze

Meritamen said:
			
		

> Oh snap! I forgot it length check day was coming up! I'm putting my hair in twists and can't find my cam so I'm skipping this go around until I find it. I'm still grazing APL (feels like I have been saying that all summer) but I did get a good trim at the end of August. *sigh* I just want to be done with getting to this length. Obtaining this last inch of hair is taking forever!!!



The last inch is usually the hardest!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^it sure is! Hate that last inch.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies! I know there is GREAT HAIR showing up this weekend! I just posted over at the BSL Challenge too! Hoping this message appears as I have two bars! When I return to the office next week I will post my new length check pictures!!!!!


----------



## missbugg21

My reggie for the last 3 months has been simple: I shampoo once a month to clarify, co-wash and DC weekly, apply leave-in and coconut oil, air dry, and bun.  I rock bantu knot-outs when I want a cute "style" but I mainly wore high buns the entire summer.  

I have been experiencing a huge set-back... POST PARTUM SHEDDING!! I have a severe case of it and it's literally taking out hundreds of strands a day.  I don't know how to combat it; I'm still taking my vitamins and drinking lots of water, I've tried garlic, too.  I know I'll likely have to just let it run its course, but I'm thinning (badly) because of it. 

Anyway, these two pics show my progress since June (last check-in).


----------



## NikkiQ

2 pre-wash and pre-trim pictures. I'm pretty happy with my progress. I'll measure with my length check shirt after was day is complete.







Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Seamonster

Big thanks to everyone that posted length check pictures. Any more


----------



## Lurkee

Yeah loving the progress ladies. I checked in too early so no pics from me. My final check in will be in December at my next touch up and yearly trim.


----------



## Lurkee

jprayze said:
			
		

> Awesome to show progress and to sneak more pics in over the 5 pic limit!



jprayze, your hair looks very good. Did you go to a salon for blunt ends?


----------



## jprayze

Lurkee said:
			
		

> jprayze, your hair looks very good. Did you go to a salon for blunt ends?



Last time I got a trim was in July but she cut quite a bit then and I've been babying them ever since!


----------



## Seamonster

Here is my September Update





Vs June


----------



## brittle_hair

Still haven't taken my braids out - they've been in sine july with me redoing sections - will hopefully get round to it next weekend


----------



## MeowMix

Ladies,

Thanks for letting me hang with the Big Girls.  This so didn't happen this year.  I'm out. 

Congrats to all that met their goal.


----------



## sydwrites

I lightly blew out my hair and it 







was already shrinking but I tried to capture what I have going in this head. I think im grazing in the back. I see some breakage in the front but that prob didnt have a chance in '12 anyway.


----------



## bones

My regimen hasn't changed a whole lot. I did pick up the Giovanni Direct Leave-In earlier in the month. I have been lazy with my hair, especially last week. I didn't keep it stretched when I went to bed, and my scarf constantly comes off during sleep, and I don't have the energy sometimes to put it back on.  I just hope I remember to twist my hair tonight.


----------



## sweetypoo705

HHJ Everybody


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster and sydwrites can I officially put you ladies down as APL graduates?????? :bounce:

MeowMix how far are you from APL? We still have 3 months woman!


----------



## SimJam

pic on the right is today, the one on the left is July 1
My armpits aren't level but if you measure against my shoulder bone you can see how much progress I made in the last 3 months.


----------



## MeowMix

NikkiQ.  You're not leaving anybody behind.    It's looking ~3 inches to me.  I can still lurk right?


----------



## NikkiQ

MeowMix said:


> NikkiQ.  You're not leaving anybody behind.    It's looking ~3 inches to me.  I can still lurk right?



Never leave a challenger behind! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> Seamonster and sydwrites *can I officially put you ladies down as APL graduates?????? *:bounce:



 APL graduate? Did I make it? 
Does that mean I am a  for the rest of the year?


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:


> APL graduate? Did I make it?
> Does that mean I am a  for the rest of the year?



You look it to me! What do the ladies think?? Should we make her a ninja?!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## kristaa.10

Adding my check-in to the bunch. Sorry I don't have a better pic, nobody to take it for me.

ETA: I think I might be grazing.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> 2 pre-wash and pre-trim pictures. I'm pretty happy with my progress. I'll measure with my length check shirt after was day is complete.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Your growth is consistent! Your hair is longer every time you post a pic!


----------



## jprayze

Livingthevida can't wait to see your updates!

missbugg21 have u tried tea rinses as well?


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> You look it to me! What do the ladies think?? Should we make her a ninja?!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Ninja Seamonster!


----------



## lexxi

Can't sleep but I think I found a wig that I may get  . I've been going back and forth but I think the wig may help with keeping my hair moisturized plus im bout to start having a busy schedule and the wig will be perfect

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## missbugg21

@jprayze: No, I haven't done tea rinses... I don't know much about them, but at this point, I'm willing to try anything.

...off to research...


----------



## jprayze

missbugg21 said:


> @jprayze: No, I haven't done tea rinses... I don't know much about them, but at this point, I'm willing to try anything.
> 
> ...off to research...


 
I had shedding from stopping MN for a month and I noticed a difference after the first time doing a tea rinse.  I brew my tea the night before.  I spray the tea (I use plain ol' Black tea right now.) on right before I'm about to wash by DC out, over the DC, let it sit about 5-10 minutes and rinse it out. There was less shedding during the final rinse and much less when I combed/detangled and styled.

There are some other ladies on the thread that can give some good tea stories too!


----------



## Guinan

sydwrites, u look APL in the back. I luv your hair color

jprayze, I'm letting my bangs grow in too!

blairxo, ur def APL!!

missbugg21, I 2nd the tea rinses. BTW, I luv the shine in your hair

Seamonster, ur def APL. Great Prgress!

bones, ur sooo close. I luv the thickness of your hair!

Good Morning Ladies!!
I didnt do anything to my hair except M&S. I did change my hair reggie for the fall/winter. I purchased a couple of things to incoporate into my winter reggie. I bought Walnut and Avocado oils to add to my new DC. I am no longer DC w/ Queen Helene Cholesterol. Instead, I will be DC w/ Elasta QP Soy OYL. It has moisture and protein in it. I'm excited to use it. My M&S products will be the same. I've changed my leave-in from S-CURL to Neutrogena Triple Moisture Leave-In. I luv S-curl, but I feel it's to thick to apply when I am wearing my hair straight. Since I'm wearing my hair straight, I am DC/CO-Washing/Tea Rinses every two weeks. 

Has anyone tried Elasta QP Soy OYL deep conditioner? Any reviews?

Congrats to anyone I missed that made APL!!


----------



## sydwrites

NikkiQ said:


> @Seamonster and @sydwrites can I officially put you ladies down as APL graduates?????? :bounce:
> 
> @MeowMix how far are you from APL? We still have 3 months woman!



Well if other people think I made it then sure, although im not going anywhere lol! Especially since its just on the line . I dont post that often but I try to keep up with the goings on.


----------



## sydwrites

Thanks pellohello I love that Navy bun in your siggie


----------



## Guinan

Here are pics of my bald spot. The 1st pic is from July 2012 and the next pic is from yesterday. My bald spot is on a HJ of its own. I have been applying either JBCO, WGHO or Mizani H2O Rose Cream. 

The last pic is of a protective style I'm trying out. Banana Clip!!


----------



## gforceroy

Ooooh! Tag me in the BSL 2013 challenge! I am really close to APL now and BSB is my final goal...


----------



## Guinan

Trixie58, does your hair grow in layers? I know mines does. That could be why she cut your hair in layers. The front & parts of the middle of my hair is neck length & my edges & back are longer. You really cant notice it unless I wear my hair in a pony tail.


----------



## gforceroy

delete....


----------



## Evolving78

Seamonster is a ninja!  yay!


----------



## buddhas_mom

Congrats to all the September Graduates!!!!!


----------



## jprayze

pelohello I just picked up some banana clips from the dollar store last wk.  I agree about scurl...I don't have a good moisturizer that I use while straight; I'm scared of reversion so I depend on the DC for all the moisture until the next wash.  I do seal the ends every day or every other day.


----------



## NikkiQ

So our latest September Ninjas are Seamonster, sydwrites, and Blairx0 

:woohoo: Congrats ladies!!!

Anyone else?????


----------



## KiWiStyle

CONGRATS GRADUATES!!  Keep up all the good work?


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ

I am sticking around until the end! I will move with everyone to the BSl challenge in January, but until then I am working on full apl

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

The BSL challenge will be created on the 31st ladies!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> The BSL challenge will be created on the 31st ladies!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



 Im ready Im ready


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> The BSL challenge will be created on the 31st ladies!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Yay I can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mscece1

Here's my update, first pic was taken July the second is from three weeks ago.


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ what about me? *bawls* I made APL and posted pics and errythang.....*bawls*


----------



## texasqt

Here's my update...same starting message and same shirt....

~Current hair length = *FINALLY APL* I can truly claim it now being that I have more than a few strands at that length. My sides have caught up even though its not one length all around. A straight line APL is what my goal is not a U or V and I think I'm there (or close to it)!!!


~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd = Natural who straightens 95% of the time.

~APL goal month = thought April but made it September 30th!

~Current Reggie and styling choices = Shampoo once a month; DC weekly *(changed conditioners to Silk Elements Mega Cholestoral)*; flat iron weekly *(lowered the heat from 450 to 340ish)*; moisturize, seal, and wrap nightly; exercise; eat healthy (increase lean protein and try to eat 6 fruits and veggies per day). *(Slacked on the healthy stuff a little but I'm reving it back up).*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? = I might start bunning otherwise nothing. *I DIDN'T CHANGE A THING* actually neglected my hair a little. 

~Post a beginning picture - Done Jan. 8th
~Post March 31st - Done Apr. 2nd
~Post July 3rd - Done July 3rd
*~Post September 30th - Done Oct. 1st Made APL!!!*

See y'all on...
December 31st 
*YES I'M STILL COMING BACK!* Lol! 

*ETA...If it wasn't for NikkiQ starting this thread and everyone keeping it going I probably would not have kept up with my progress pics like I have and I would still be in disbelief about my hairgrowth reaching anything past SL. I just looked at the comparison between the first pic and the most recent and I am amazed. *
*To Nikki -  *
_*My graduation acceptance speech but I wholeheartedly mean it *_


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:


> NikkiQ what about me? *bawls* I made APL and posted pics and errythang.....*bawls*



Awwwwwww damnnnn!!!!!! How did I miss my boo bajandoc86 from the Ninja list??! Feel free to totally  me b/c I need a good whoopin for forgetting you.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## bajandoc86

LOL NikkiQ it's alright babe. I forgive you


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow...thanks texasqt! It was my honor to host such an amazing group of ladies in this challenge. You guys are what made it easy to do and it just keeps me motivated to continue on this journey with everyone!


----------



## Carmelella

Congrats to everyone! I'm loving the updates!! I can't check in till November . I wanna be a ninja toooo


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ count me in the BSL 2013. Hopefully by dec 20th i will be closed enough to APL to make the class. That's when i will also decide if i am going to relax my hair or just straighten the roots and make this an official transition. Either way, i am in cause i will not BC until my natural hair is shoulder length at least.


----------



## ronie

Congratulations to all the graduates. Gotta love progress pics; i'm here with my glass of moscato, papa johns pizza, enjoying a nice monday night with all of you. Can't wait to contribute to the hair show next check in, but working on it. I promise, lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

ronie said:


> Congratulations to all the graduates. Gotta love progress pics; i'm here with my glass of moscato, papa johns pizza, enjoying a nice monday night with all of you. Can't wait to contribute to the hair show next check in, but working on it. I promise, lol.



Damn! I like your Monday night meal lol. I want some moscato and pizza 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Seamonster

ronie tomorrow is my birthday and I need to bring it in with some moscato and pizza. Oh well coconut buttered popcorn and chianti will have to do.


----------



## ronie

Seamonster popcorn and chianti sounds just as good. And Happy Birthday. 
NikkiQ sending some your way


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy birthday Seamonster!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

Seamonster said:


> ronie tomorrow is my birthday and I need to bring it in with some moscato and pizza. Oh well coconut buttered popcorn and chianti will have to do.



Happy Birthday!!! Enjoy


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna knock out some small Celies today. Got all the time in the world to do em. Supposed to go to a Zumba class tonight,but I'm sure my girls will bail on me anyway. I want the hair done before then in case I go without their asses.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

texasqt said:
			
		

> Here's my update...same starting message and same shirt....
> 
> ~Current hair length = FINALLY APL I can truly claim it now being that I have more than a few strands at that length. My sides have caught up even though its not one length all around. A straight line APL is what my goal is not a U or V and I think I'm there (or close to it)!!!
> 
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd = Natural who straightens 95% of the time.
> 
> ~APL goal month = thought April but made it September 30th!
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices = Shampoo once a month; DC weekly (changed conditioners to Silk Elements Mega Cholestoral); flat iron weekly (lowered the heat from 450 to 340ish); moisturize, seal, and wrap nightly; exercise; eat healthy (increase lean protein and try to eat 6 fruits and veggies per day). (Slacked on the healthy stuff a little but I'm reving it back up).
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? = I might start bunning otherwise nothing. I DIDN'T CHANGE A THING actually neglected my hair a little.
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture - Done Jan. 8th
> ~Post March 31st - Done Apr. 2nd
> ~Post July 3rd - Done July 3rd
> ~Post September 30th - Done Oct. 1st Made APL!!!
> 
> See y'all on...
> December 31st
> YES I'M STILL COMING BACK! Lol!
> 
> ETA...If it wasn't for NikkiQ starting this thread and everyone keeping it going I probably would not have kept up with my progress pics like I have and I would still be in disbelief about my hairgrowth reaching anything past SL. I just looked at the comparison between the first pic and the most recent and I am amazed.
> To Nikki -
> My graduation acceptance speech but I wholeheartedly mean it



texasqt, Excellent progress and retention!!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Phaer

I still have my kinky twists in. no check in for me. I will definitely do one next time because I plan to straighten my hair.


----------



## Lurkee

Seamonster said:


> @ronie tomorrow is my birthday and I need to bring it in with some moscato and pizza. Oh well coconut buttered popcorn and chianti will have to do.


 
Happy birthday Seamonster

Today is my birthday too. Go Libras!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!!! Happy Birthday to you too Lurkee! I'm a Libra too


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> Yay!!! Happy Birthday to you too @Lurkee! I'm a Libra too


 
Thanks me duckie.


----------



## Lurkee

This is my hair with just co washing and combing it out when dry. It shrinks because I have texlaxed bits. I wonder whether I can reach APL without heat and stretching. Just chilling at APL. Casual and all.


----------



## Seamonster

Lurkee said:


> Happy birthday Seamonster
> 
> Today is my birthday too. Go Libras!!!



 This is so ironic :birthday2


----------



## Lurkee

Seamonster said:


> This is so ironic :birthday2



LOL. Sorry for stealing the attention 

Happy birthday dearie. Have fun for us both because I am doing nada.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Happy birthday Seamonster and Lurkee ! I hope you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I think that my go to style for the fall and winter are going to be ceilies underneath my wigs/scarves. Not sure about air drying this winter though. It depends on how cold it's going to be (and if I have to leave the house lol.)


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Ladies  so nice to see u gals again!! I have been MIA for a while but I'm back. Ok so I have been PSing in kinky twists with an occasional wash and moisturizing and sealing every nite. I hope to retain some length when I take them down this weekend. I'm really trying to make APL by the end of the year so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## NikkiQ

Braids are done and GUESS WHO CAN BUN THEIR BRAIDS NOW!!!!!!!!!!! 

Can you tell I'm excited??? This is a big deal ladies. I haven't been able to bun my hair since going natural let alone bun my braids. Granted it's the ugliest bun in the world, but dammit I'll take what I can get .


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I made apl for the second time and my hair goes back to that length within a couple weeks after having my ends clipped so im going to go ahead and claim it. Attached is a pic from may and also sept length check and the other pic is the sept length check by itself. My ends have seem to have gotten thin but i think that comes from it growing and being the oldest part of my hair which I was not taking care of at one point. Also I just started relaxing after the may pic so it could be a result of the relaxer. I have alot of shrinkage as a result of new growth. It will be time to touch up next week since that is 8 weeks for me but I am going to hold off until 12 weeks. I was going to relax my ends because of frizziness and underprocessed ( not in this pic) but I may not. I will talk to my hair dresser first about it and she is very strick on only relaxing your roots only during touch up so I will see what she says.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!!!! Congrats LoveArianna! Our first October graduate!!!!!!!


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:


> Yay!!!! Congrats @LoveArianna! Our first October graduate!!!!!!!


 
Thanks so much now on to the bsl 2013 challenge at the end of the month lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

:woohoo: 500 pages ladies and still over 2 months left of the challenge.

Just got back from my first Zumba class. Sweating like crazy. Glad I did the braids today. I wonder if working out will help with my growth as well.


----------



## mami2010

Well I was suppose to relax my hair today my I am having scalp issues.. So, I will edit a week or two until my scalp is better.  Any suggestions for itchy dry scalp?


----------



## NikkiQ

Any relaxed ladies have advice for an itchy scalp for mami2010?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

mami2010 said:
			
		

> Well I was suppose to relax my hair today my I am having scalp issues.. So, I will edit a week or two until my scalp is better.  Any suggestions for itchy dry scalp?



When I had that problem I gently massaged JBCO and tea tree oil to the area.  It helped tremendously to where I was comfortably relaxing.  Good luck .


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Booo to breakage. I see a regimen overhaul in my future and more focus on health than length. When should I start the APL 2013 challenge?

ETA: I think I've come to the realization that my beloved Denman may be the cause of all this breakage and splits I've seen this year *signal sad Titanic band playing as I lay my brush down to rest*


----------



## Lurkee

mami2010 said:
			
		

> Well I was suppose to relax my hair today my I am having scalp issues.. So, I will edit a week or two until my scalp is better.  Any suggestions for itchy dry scalp?



I also recommend oil on the scalp. Maybe jbco with some peppermint oil.

Eta: maybe avoid the peppermint oil since you are planning to relax.


----------



## NikkiQ

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Booo to breakage. I see a regimen overhaul in my future and more focus on health than length. When should I start the APL 2013 challenge?
> 
> ETA: I think I've come to the realization that my beloved Denman may be the cause of all this breakage and splits I've seen this year *signal sad Titanic band playing as I lay my brush down to rest*



BEAUTYU2U have you modified your Denman?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> Booo to breakage. I see a regimen overhaul in my future and more focus on health than length. When should I start the APL 2013 challenge?
> 
> ETA: I think I've come to the realization that my beloved Denman may be the cause of all this breakage and splits I've seen this year *signal sad Titanic band playing as I lay my brush down to rest*



BEAUTYU2U I bought two denman brushes earlier this year; one for me and one for DD.  I promise you, I noticed severe breakage after using that thing.  The breakage and splits were so bad she lost several inches of hair; some from breakage and splits and the rest I had to have trimmed away to fix the problem.  I haven't used a brush on her since.  Her retention over the summer was crazy ridiculous!  You'll see a major difference now that you are burying your Denman.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Booo to breakage. I see a regimen overhaul in my future and more focus on health than length. When should I start the APL 2013 challenge?
> 
> ETA: I think I've come to the realization that my beloved Denman may be the cause of all this breakage and splits I've seen this year *signal sad Titanic band playing as I lay my brush down to rest*



Lay it down...and then Kick it to the other side of the room!  Using that Denman almost caused a Major setback.  It not only caused splits, it also thinned me out.  I removed rows, and the ghatdamned Denman still did a fair amount of damage.  Stopped using it, and gave myself a good scissor & SplitEnder trim, and hair is back to being healthy.


----------



## Evolving78

mami2010 said:


> Well I was suppose to relax my hair today my I am having scalp issues.. So, I will edit a week or two until my scalp is better.  Any suggestions for itchy dry scalp?



dry itchy shampoo by Keracare and they have a conditioner that goes nicely with it.  i like it.


----------



## Rossy2010

10,000 posts???? this threat is the BOMB... LOL.. miss you APL divas.. i have decided to transition but i sorta made it to APL..


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Nikki, I haven't tried that. I probably would if the brush wasn't already kind of worn. I'm not going to invest n another brush. I'll get a wide tooth shower comb.

Jai and Kiwi, I kept trying to pin what I was doing wrong/different in my regimen. I never even thought to look at the brush. I was having so much shedding and noticing my hair seemed to need trims more frequently. Couldn't figure it out. Now I know!


----------



## Meritamen

I've been enjoying having my hair in twists the past few days. There's about a 100 twists but next ttime I will do them a bit smaller so that they will last longer. If I'm lucky maybe this will last me two weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ

Where is everyone today??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## 3jsmom

I am here lurking as ususal, trying to to figure out if I should relax or wait a few more weeks. I am trying to get a good relaxer. I will probably do a co-wash tonight and curl up really tight, I just hate sitting under dryer. I sat under the dryer for 45 mins on sunday and air dried the rest and my hair was an epic fail monday morning


----------



## Blairx0

I forgot my phone,so i am absent today. My hair is in two french braids with a bun at the back. At night i have been rebraiding them with some leave in and sealing with oil in the morning. Hopeing to keep this rountine all winter.


----------



## Seamonster

maybe I should throw my denman away, it is a bit ratty anyway. All the prongs are bent, or can it be used for wigs?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I used my old Tangle Teaser on my wigs when I decided it was no bueno for my hair. Never tried the Denman on wigs before though.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh lord I had a dream invisible hands was texlaxing my hair wtfudge was that about


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kerryann said:
			
		

> Oh lord I had a dream invisible hands was texlaxing my hair wtfudge was that about



LMBO!!!  I wonder why they were invisible, lol!


----------



## Evolving78

i got my hot rollers.  i got the Remington I.  i was going to get the conair, but i didn't feel like spending more.  i am going to try them out now.  i hope my curls nice.  i am going to use flexi rods to sleep in to reserve my curls.  i might do a cute pin up style.

my airdrying and detangling experience today was a great one.   my hair is soft and my edges laid down nicely with my scarf.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Happy birthday Seamonster!! :birthday2


----------



## Kerryann

KiWiStyle said:


> LMBO!!!  I wonder why they were invisible, lol!



Girl I have no Idea all I know is my hair started getting str8 out of nowhere


----------



## buddhas_mom

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> So our latest September Ninjas are Seamonster, sydwrites, and Blairx0
> 
> :woohoo: Congrats ladies!!!
> 
> Anyone else?????



I'm a ninja too. I posted pics a few days early :-/


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> Where is everyone today??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


Been in serious lurk mode for a while now. Don't feel I have much to share when it comes to hair anymore. Mostly feel like a broken record.


----------



## NikkiQ

buddhas_mom said:


> I'm a ninja too. I posted pics a few days early :-/


 
I already did my APL dance for you before the check in date. I'm sorry I left you out in the announcement lady! 




Meritamen said:


> Been in serious lurk mode for a while now. Don't feel I have much to share when it comes to hair anymore. Mostly feel like a broken record.


 
Hey as long as we know you're still with us, you can post the same message every time. Just want you to know we're here for ya


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kerryann said:
			
		

> Girl I have no Idea all I know is my hair started getting str8 out of nowhere



Man O Man, this hair journey have us on some crazy stuff.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I'm here off and on. I took my plaits down and moisturized/sealed them one by one, then put them back up. From here until Friday or so, I'll just moisturize the ends.

Looking forward to trying a few new DC's. I'm not supposed to be buying anything else. But knowing me.... I probably will.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Im here! I got anxious yesterday after posting and looking at all the gorgeous heads of hair in here and decided to take down my kinky twists. Well lets just say I lost a lot of hair due to SSKs and tangles  However I did have a lot of new growth...a lot lol. I don't plan on relaxing until next week so did a clarifying wash followed by a protein treatment and dc. I put in my leave in and sealed with EVOO then put in some Bantu knots. So today I wore a knot out with half up half down. Got a lot of compliments even with all the 19 week post relaxed hair. When I pulled some of my hair for a fake length check it reached the top of my pits so I'm really praying that it touches post relaxer


----------



## Darenia

I made APL but I have no proof. Took my memory card out my cell phone to transfer pictures to my computer so I could post them and I dropped it on my bed into the pile of laundry.  Now I gotta fold all these stupid clothes just to find it.


----------



## Meritamen

Darenia said:


> I made APL but I have no proof. Took my memory card out my cell phone to transfer pictures to my computer so I could post them and I dropped it on my bed into the pile of laundry.  Now I gotta fold all these stupid clothes just to find it.


I am so sorry for laughing at your pain but I had to chuckle because if that were me you ladies might not see any photos for a few days. It takes me forever to fold up laundry. It's the worse chore ever!


----------



## mami2010

I put some tea tree oil and castor oil mixture onto my itchy scalp last night.  It is feeling better, I will continue putting this mixture until I relax my hair.  Thanks for the advice ladies!


----------



## Kerryann

Oh yeah I am loving the ease of having braids at this moment I'm so not touching my hair except for oiling my scalp here and there


----------



## NikkiQ

Braids are in my trusty rusty pigtails again. I'll be wearing them do the gym tomorrow for Zumba again lol


----------



## Darenia

Meritamen said:


> I am so sorry for laughing at your pain but I had to chuckle because if that were me you ladies might not see any photos for a few days. It takes me forever to fold up laundry.* It's the worse chore ever!*



Oh, you have no idea how much I hate folding clothes.  But this time I was rewarded.  I found the memory card. Hooray! 

The first picture was August 3rd and the second pics was a few days ago.


----------



## NikkiQ

Darenia said:


> Oh, you have no idea how much I hate folding clothes.  But this time I was rewarded.  I found the memory card. Hooray!
> 
> The first picture was August 3rd and the second pics was a few days ago.



You're looking closed to BSL!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Darenia

^^ unfortunately BSL is a lot further off than it looks. I wear my bra pretty low. 

By the way thank you @ nikkiq and faithVA for starting this challenge. I don't comment often but you ladies kept this thing going with your encouraging words and advice.


----------



## faithVA

Darenia said:


> ^^ unfortunately BSL is a lot further off than it looks. I wear my bra pretty low.
> 
> By the way thank you @ nikkiq and @faithVA for starting this challenge. I don't comment often but you ladies kept this thing going with your encouraging words and advice.


 
Thank you Darenia. I will be back in here one day


----------



## Darenia

^^ Yes, you absolutely will!


----------



## NikkiQ

Darenia said:


> ^^ unfortunately BSL is a lot further off than it looks. I wear my bra pretty low.
> 
> By the way thank you @ nikkiq and faithVA for starting this challenge. I don't comment often but you ladies kept this thing going with your encouraging words and advice.



Well if not BSL then BSB! Shoulder blades don't change position!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## polished07

Lol that's the second graduate who was way past APL and very close to BSL I want to be like that I want the next time I check my hair to be BSB and I be like oh shoot I surpassed APL on accident. :-/


----------



## polished07

For some reason I just want to buy a whole bunch of hair products I'm gonna use up my stash and start researching what I want to get for my hair and I've been using the pilltracker app to remind me of my vits in the am before breakfast so far so good !


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> Lol that's the second graduate who was way past APL and very close to BSL I want to be like that I want the next time I check my hair to be BSB and I be like oh shoot I surpassed APL on accident. :-/



Hell i'd like to be closer to BSL too,but a watched pot never boils and I watch this sucka every day 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

i didn't try my hot rollers yet.  i am going to try them out this weekend.  i had too much going on and decided just to bun.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Don't know when I posted last, I've had the flu since Sunday so hours, days, weeks are all just a blur  My hair is still flat-ironed (or partially, since the ends always revert first) and in a ponytail for now. Mostly, it's been in a bonnet and I've tried to "moisturize" with castor & coconut oil blend or the grease I used as the "heat protectant."


----------



## NikkiQ

Just got back from Zumba class and a little bit of Cross Fit. Had my hair in my pigtails and Lord knows I needed to cowash after all the sweating I did.Got them airdrying in pigtails with a little bit of leave in on em.


----------



## Darenia

BEAUTYU2U Sorry to hear you're so sick. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## jprayze

I think my plan for the year is to do one more trim before getting Senegalese twists.  Keep them in until December...I think it's time to hide my hair.


----------



## Seamonster

I am hoping to get a few more layers to pull to APL by the end of the year. If my flat ironed hair is jaw length I am going to start the year off with the SL challenge and go from there. A few longer hairs is cool but next year I want to work on getting the crown to Reach APL


----------



## polished07

jprayze said:
			
		

> I think my plan for the year is to do one more trim before getting Senegalese twists.  Keep them in until December...I think it's time to hide my hair.



That's exactly what I'm on! I think after this wig I'm gonna do a full weave (bangs w closure ) then I will finally try my crochet braids once I get out of school for winter break 10 more wks!!!!


----------



## jprayze

[USER=31679]polished07[/USER] said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I'm on! I think after this wig I'm gonna do a full weave (bangs w closure ) then I will finally try my crochet braids once I get out of school for winter break 10 more wks!!!!



I used to get crochet braids all the time back when I was in high school. Never thought of it as a protective style back then, I just thought they were cute!

What type of hair do you plan to use?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

I went ahead and posted APL 2013. I used the same format so I hope that's okay. I just wanted to get it up and open for people to join cause it seemed like some were getting discouraged about "being left behind" in a sense.


----------



## PinkPeony

*ducks and rolls into thread* haven't length checked in 2/3 months, still wigging it and on hair auto pilot , nothing new to report *ducks for cover and sneaks back out*


----------



## NikkiQ

PinkPeony said:


> *ducks and rolls into thread* haven't length checked in 2/3 months, still wigging it and on hair auto pilot , nothing new to report *ducks for cover and sneaks back out*



Hey woman! Don't be bobbin and weavin in here! We wanna hear how ya doin. How are you wearing your hair under your wigs?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Kerryann

Hell i joined the 2013 apl challenge to get my shortest length there and NikkiQ when are your starting the bsl challenge for 2013 mam


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ October 31st. Same day I started this one


----------



## Seamonster

^^^Yes, I am definitely going to join the APL challenge. My question is will my crown still need the SL challenge?


----------



## NikkiQ

My beloved piggies lol



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## PinkPeony

NikkiQ said:


> Hey woman! Don't be bobbin and weavin in here! We wanna hear how ya doin. How are you wearing your hair under your wigs?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


  Dang  you are fast!!! 
 Usually I just wear 4-8 or so giant french braids or twists that are slathered in conditioner.On my off days like today I CG and banana clip it.
I never got anything new to report


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ October 31st. Same day I started this one



i will be joining!


----------



## LadyRaider

October 31st? I don't think I'll be graduating with my class. Sux!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm just creating the challenge then. It won't begin until Jan 2013. You have time LadyRaider


----------



## Guinan

Im excited bout the bsl thread!! 

Im dc tonite & straightening Monday. I plan on straightening very straight, so I can take an accurate pic of my length.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

And you know we wanna see them pics as SOON as you take em pelohello


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just tried cowashing for the first time last nite and guess what?? I loved it lol. My new growth felt sooooo much better. I could actually detangle a lot easier as well. I used VO5 moisture milks in the strawberries and cream and i must say this cheapie is now a staple for me


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^The V05 and Suave conditioners were always my fav cowashing choices! Did their job, provided great slip, smelled yummy  and CHEAP!!!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Seamonster said:


> ^^^Yes, I am definitely going to join the APL challenge. My question is will my crown still need the SL challenge?



Seamonster - You can just have a different goal month for the crown area, maybe? Or you could join both challenges.


----------



## Blairx0

Just clarified and conditioned in preparation for a cassia treatment followed by a dc. I haven't clarified in months maybe six months or so. It was time. 

I did sprayed ny hair down, sectioned it, coated the it with olive oil and then scrub my scalp with clarify shampoo. I then got in the shower rinse with tj tea tree tingle and I must save my scalp feels clean, my hair was soft and no dryness!


----------



## Guinan

I'm DC for a hour, 30 min of it w/ heat. I'm DC with a new conditioner, Elasta QP soy deep conditioner. If it turns out ok, I will increase the DC time to overnite the next time I cowash.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

I just did my scalp massage with jbco and essential oils then moisturizer with SE MegaSilk leave in cream (I live this stuff) sealed in evoco


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> I just did my scalp massage with jbco and essential oils then moisturizer with SE MegaSilk leave in cream (I live this stuff) sealed in evoco



Yum I love that stuff!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Braids are getting fuzzy and frizzy already. This is the only thing I hate about cowashing my braids.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

I don't feel like doing my hair today AND I have run out of most of my staples AND I don't feel like going to get to done!  Just having a lazy Saturday and trying to get some rest...hmmm what shall I do?


----------



## Firstborn2

I saw the new APL 2013 thread, I'm getting excited. I can't wait until the new BSL thread start up. I want BSL so bad...


----------



## lamaria211

Firstborn2 said:


> I saw the new APL 2013 thread, I'm getting excited. I can't wait until the new BSL thread start up. I want BSL so bad...



Me too! I'm gonna have my son practice taking my update pics since he always ends up taking a oic of the floor or the ceiling, hopefully by Oct 31st he'll be a pro.


----------



## Evolving78

my hair feels dry.  i didn't moisturize yesterday and my scarf was all over the place and not protecting anything.  i get i will do a oil prepoo treatment and wash. but i don't know if i will have time.  i should have done it an hour ago.  my DS has a game at 9am and my DD has practice at 10am.  it's 7am now.  i have been up washing clothes and watching Hoarders TLC. i think i will just warm up the oil, add it in, and then wash.  but i still will have to detangle and air dry my hair.  i sitll gotta wake up Baby girl and do her hair.  i am going to wake them up right now.  ok time to get off the lhcf!

have a great morning ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

Firstborn2 said:


> I saw the new APL 2013 thread, I'm getting excited. I can't wait until the new BSL thread start up. I want BSL so bad...



I might have to start the challenge early!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I might have to start the challenge early!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Yes we are waiting...


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:
			
		

> I don't feel like doing my hair today AND I have run out of most of my staples AND I don't feel like going to get to done!  Just having a lazy Saturday and trying to get some rest...hmmm what shall I do?



Guess I will get up and buy a few things and take my time on my hair today...


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:
			
		

> Guess I will get up and buy a few things and take my time on my hair today...



Yay! I was like that yesterday, I didnt wanna do anything to my hair. But after I was done, I was pleased with the results. Having healthy hair is definitely a commitment.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

NikkiQ - I could never pull off cowashing braids. My hurr is frizz city. Regardless how moisturized it is, those little hairs get to standing up and sliding out  I hope you can find a solution for yours


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I used to cowash my Celies and twists with a stocking cap/wig cap on. It helped a little, but they still ended up fuzzy after a while.


----------



## jprayze

I'm the opposite of a PJ. I actually ran out of DC!  Can you believe that?!?  I spent like an hr looking for my capilo miel y leche (the last one I had) so it must be gone too. Smh lol

Just bought a bottle of ORS Replenishing and some dry shampoo to try out to see if I can keep my hair straight a little longer and put off the wash.


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> I might have to start the challenge early!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



If you do, make sure you tag me


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Hmm, never thought of the stocking cap idea before...

So I went to Sally's this morning and got the Ion Hard Water Shampoo. I was going back and forth between that and Roux PC. But the cashier personally recommended the Ion. I also got the Aphogee Two Step Protein Treatment. Gosh, that crap stinks. I washed my hair soon as I got home and I'm currently sitting here with the moisturizer on my hair (in a baggy) not sure when I want to rinse out.

ETA: Left it on for about 30-45 minutes. Rinsed, applied Dove Intensive Repair Moisture Conditioner. I'll leave this on for at least an hour.


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies! 

Sorreeeeeeee I am s000000oooooooooooo late in posting my APL September 30, 2012 Length Check pitchas! 

First I want to say CONGRATULATIONS to all the amazing ladies who have made APL if I missed it 

@Firstborn2 I just arrived to this page and can't help giggle on Big Bird hitting hard times!!!  I cannot believe Romney blurted out he would "cut PBS funding" this program series educated most of America's generations into the late 20th Century! Especially those of us spawned into the 80's. I felt like grabbing my blanky when he said that! Putting us all back in pacifiers! LOL!!! Poor Big Bird! 

Here are my updated photos:
1. first photo is how I now section my hair into 8 two-strands twists with 4 on each side. I started with 2 then up to 6 earlier this year. As I continue to use Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) and R&B Hair Moisturizer my hair is thickening from top to ends!
2. that's me doing a pull strand test with one arm! A little more practice and I can be a gymnast 
3. here's a close up shot of my hair see how the ends are growing thicker now! LOVE IT! 

Let's do this ladies! APL and BSL and BEYOOOOOOOOND!!!! 
Vida Ninja


----------



## livinthevida

A Very Happy Belated Birthday to Lurkee & Seamonster!  And any other Ladies I have missed! :birthday2                                                                                                

Plus anyone else notice our APL 2012 Challenge is now over the 500 Page THREAD!  WOOOOOOW!! 

Cheers NikkiQ!


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida you look like you're already grazing BSL in your pictures!!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

ooops! I forgot to post update pictures. I'll post some by Monday. I'm aiming for full APL and hoping I've made it there.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm gonna hold you to that picture jayjaycurlz!


----------



## Meritamen

Here's my super late update.  Wish I had grabbed my hair better than that. This pic makes my ends look thin but they aren't. Oh, and I don't have any weird lumps in my a back that's from my hoodie that I tucked under.

ETA: Posted another photo to be examined by the jury.  Regardless of where I am now I'll be joining BSL 2013.


----------



## NikkiQ

Meritamen said:


> Here's my super late update.  Wish I had grabbed my hair better than that. This pic makes my ends look thin but they aren't. Oh, and I don't have any weird lumps in my a back that's from my hoodie that I tucked under.



Lol @ weird lumps. I wouldn't have noticed it either. I was staring at that hair of yours! I can't tell if the stripe your hair reaches to if APL or full APL. What are you woman??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

I feel like doing something to my hair today but I don't need to.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

Still have my hair straight, haven't washed yet but used suave dry shampoo which worked ok in absorbing some of the excess oil.  A lady at church said your hair is beautiful; what do you use on it? Where do I begin?!?  Tea, MN, honey lol...I told her a lot of things, smiled and said thank you.


----------



## bettysmsboop

I had a set back that cost a few inches : (


----------



## NikkiQ

bettysmsboop said:


> I had a set back that cost a few inches : (



Awww what happened bettysmsboop??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I bought two nicely ripened avocados for a wonderfully fortifying DC Treatment.  I just now peeled and mashed them... 

..and made the best [email protected] batch of guacamole I ever made!!!  Sorry hair, I couldn't resist, next time, I promise .


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Lol @ weird lumps. I wouldn't have noticed it either. I was staring at that hair of yours! I can't tell if the stripe your hair reaches to if APL or full APL. What are you woman??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I don't know. LOL I think my hair is still grazing APL.

My iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

jprayze said:


> Still have my hair straight, haven't washed yet but used suave dry shampoo which worked ok in absorbing some of the excess oil.  *A lady at church said your hair is beautiful; what do you use on it? Where do I begin?!?  *Tea, MN, honey lol...I told her a lot of things, smiled and said thank you.



I never know what to say when people ask me this (lol) Cause the products I use are mostly online or I'm not too picky about some things. Once I got methods and a regimen down, the products can vary.



KiWiStyle said:


> I bought two nicely ripened avocados for a wonderfully fortifying DC Treatment.  I just now peeled and mashed them...
> 
> ..and *made the best [email protected] batch of guacamole I ever made!!!  Sorry hair, I couldn't resist, next time, I promise* .


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Oh, in other news, I think that Aphogee Two-Step might be my new best friend. I'm always afraid of protein on my fine strands but my hair felt great after using them. Didn't even bother with my BRBC afterwards, just applied JBCO/EVCO on soaking wet hair and braided.


----------



## jprayze

bettysmsboop said:
			
		

> I had a set back that cost a few inches : (



What happened?


----------



## Blairx0

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Oh, in other news, I think that Aphogee Two-Step might be my new best friend. I'm always afraid of protein on my fine strands but my hair felt great after using them. Didn't even bother with my BRBC afterwards, just applied JBCO/EVCO on soaking wet hair and braided.



I have fine strands too and I find my hair loves protein. I am going to keep it up in the hopes of gaining thickness. Keep us updated!


----------



## lamaria211

I just had the BEST wash day ever my hair feels sooo good both sift and strong, I'm aiming for a repeat next week. Btw Aussie Moist is heaven sent


----------



## Seamonster

KiWiStyle said:


> I bought two nicely ripened avocados for a wonderfully fortifying DC Treatment.  I just now peeled and mashed them...
> 
> ..and made the best [email protected] batch of guacamole I ever made!!!  Sorry hair, I couldn't resist, next time, I promise .



Girl, I was getting hungry when you said avocado.

If you go on my youtube channel you will see me making salads with walnut oil, black current oil, and pouring a little rose hip oil into something for flavor. I bought  all those oils for my hair journey. Even ate up my hemp seed oil, and my hair loves hemp seed oil. 

I am greedy, and this stuff smells so good. We are going to have well conditioned hair in spite of our appetites.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle and Seamonster I'm in the kitchen now.  Cooking dinner, brewing my chamomile tea rinse infused with rosemary, and about to make my honey prepoo (with cinnamon and a drop of lemon juice)!   Every food had a dual purpose lol


----------



## bettysmsboop

NikkiQ said:


> Awww what happened bettysmsboop??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Need ends trimmed more than wanted. But they look much better. Still trying to figure out how to keep them in good shape.


----------



## jprayze

bettysmsboop said:


> Need ends trimmed more than wanted. But they look much better. Still trying to figure out how to keep them in good shape.


 
Have you ever tried dusting?  That has helped me a lot!


----------



## Evolving78

those hot curlers worked and my hair turned out very nice.  SO didn't take a pic of me last night either!  he will take pics of me lookin a hot mess around the house, but when i go all out, no pics! 

i did flat iron my roots in the crown area.  since i used the rollers on air dryed hair, it was big and Farrah Fawcett like!  i used my flexi rods (grey, purple, and orange)  to roll my hair up last night.  when i took them out today, it was tight at first, but when the curls started to fall, it was just the way i wanted.

i will use the hot rollers when i want to jazz things up a bit instead of doing a major roller set.  and i'm glad i was able to use the flexi rods on dry hair to maintain my style for the next day.  i never have next day hair!


----------



## polished07

jprayze I just dusted about 0.5 inches off my hair while in braids my ends look alot better I don't want to have to go through a setback due to not trimming so I took off 0.5 I won't do it again until jan I guess.

I'm still wigging it was tempted to take my cornrows down and wash and dc but I had to do my girls hair so ill try to wash/dc next week! I'm still in the running to make APL by Decembers end hoping to gain every inch I can but if I don't make it by then can I still Join the BSL challenge


----------



## NikkiQ

Of course polished07!! You don't have to be APL or beyond to join. Anyone is welcome. We encourage all to join us. You know how we roll. Like the nice old lady down the block on Sunday for dinner...we don't turn anyone away


----------



## bettysmsboop

jprayze said:


> Have you ever tried dusting?  That has helped me a lot!



What is dusting?


----------



## jprayze

Ok wash day has turned into wash night! OT: And I really need to get started before Steel Magnolias!


----------



## Seamonster

jprayze said:


> KiWiStyle and Seamonster I'm in the kitchen now.  Cooking dinner, brewing my chamomile tea rinse infused with rosemary, and about to make my*honey prepoo (with cinnamon and a drop of lemon juice*)!   Every food had a dual purpose lol



jprayze That sounds like some good honey cinnamon lemonade to me. My hair wouldn't get a drop of that.


----------



## jprayze

1 hr with my yummy prepoo, a little while longer and I will wash with CON shampoo to make sure I get all this residue out.


----------



## Seamonster

polished07 said:


> jprayze I just dusted about 0.5 inches off my hair while in braids my ends look alot better I don't want to have to go through a setback due to not trimming so I took off 0.5 I won't do it again until jan I guess.
> 
> I'm still wigging it was tempted to take my cornrows down and wash and dc but I had to do my girls hair so ill try to wash/dc next week! I'm still in the running to make APL by Decembers end hoping to gain every inch I can but if I don't make it by then can I still Join the BSL challenge



polished07 I only have one little layer that grazes APL. My hair is cut like the Brady bunch mom. So I could really claim jaw length for most of my hair. 

The beginning of the year is always so much fun in the APL and BSL boards because all the ninjas that didn't quite make their goal come out of the wood work and we all celebrate their accomplishments.


----------



## jprayze

bettysmsboop said:
			
		

> What is dusting?



"Dusting" refers to ONLY trimming off a very small amount of hair. the hair usually so fine that it looks like dust on the floor. If you are planning on growing out your hair a good TRIM is best. After that, rather than trimming inches off your hair a month get your hair dusted or do the dusting yourself.  I don't know any stylist who actually do a dusting.  I usually twist my hair and dust the ends.

 Dusting is usually less than a quarter of an inch. Also, for optimum results people usually do what is called Search and Destroy. I do this with my own hair every few weeks. It is when you go thru your hair looking for split ends and trim the split ends off. This works because you have more control of the health ofyour ends and you reduce the risk of losing as much length when you do a trim again.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hope you ladies had a good weekend! First week of October is officially behind us. Has the weather changed enough for you guys to make any changes to your style choices or products?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

Good Morning Ladies!!

This will be picture overload I decided to wait to claim APL until Dec 2012 but will still participate in both APL & BSL 2013 threads. 

I only DC for an hour on Friday and I then braided my hair in fours to let it air dry for a day and a half. I then flat ironed on Sunday. I had to do two passes b/c when I flat ironed it bone straight I did not like it so I re-did it and bumped the ends. 

So on to the pics! The 1st pic is from July. The other pics are from yesterday.


----------



## NikkiQ

That's a LOT of progress pelohello! You can definitely see growth. You will probably be able to claim APL before December.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

This is something I always do, which is a pony comparisons The 1st pic is from sometime this yr and the other pic is from yesterday. 

I'm happy with the growth, especially after my horrible experience at the hair salon in July. I did a dusting two wks ago and plan to do another dusting at the end of October. For the month of November, I plan on installing my mini braids and wigging it. I really want to lose some weight and cant really work it out with worrying about keeping my hair straight


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:
			
		

> This is something I always do, which is a pony comparisons The 1st pic is from sometime this yr and the other pic is from yesterday.
> 
> I'm happy with the growth, especially after my horrible experience at the hair salon in July. I did a dusting two wks ago and plan to do another dusting at the end of October. For the month of November, I plan on installing my mini braids and wigging it. I really want to lose some weight and cant really work it out with worrying about keeping my hair straight



Great progress!


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:
			
		

> Good Morning Ladies!!
> 
> This will be picture overload I decided to wait to claim APL until Dec 2012 but will still participate in both APL & BSL 2013 threads.
> 
> I only DC for an hour on Friday and I then braided my hair in fours to let it air dry for a day and a half. I then flat ironed on Sunday. I had to do two passes b/c when I flat ironed it bone straight I did not like it so I re-did it and bumped the ends.
> 
> So on to the pics! The 1st pic is from July. The other pics are from yesterday.



I love your hair!  MBL will be gorgeous on you with all that thick lusciousness!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> That's a LOT of progress pelohello! You can definitely see growth. You will probably be able to claim APL before December.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



It looks like APL to me already...


----------



## NikkiQ

It does to me too KiWiStyle, but she said she wasn't going to claim it until December so I'm guessing she doesn't think she's there already.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Now that the cold Fall weather is here in Chicago, I'm going to be whole head baggying while I'm in this dry heat house.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> It does to me too KiWiStyle, but she said she wasn't going to claim it until December so I'm guessing she doesn't think she's there already.



We might have to kick the Ninja out, LOL!


----------



## NikkiQ

OOooooh! pelohello you hear KiWiStyle trying to kick you out????


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> livinthevida you look like you're already grazing BSL in your pictures!!!


NikkiQ I think I am getting closer! 

Likely in our next BSL length check coming up in a few weeks - October 31, 2012! - I will have help taking wet and dry pictures!


----------



## livinthevida

Congratulations on reaching APL Meritamen!

Great hair bettysmsboop & pelohello! I see an amazing difference in both length and health of hair 

NikkiQ weather is much colder now here in the Northeast US. Ready to post my new hair reggie in a few minutes! Time to winterize


----------



## mami2010

Well, I finally have my update on my progress!
First pic is my June update.
Last pic is my starting picture for this challenge.
3 pics in between are current.
Seems like I am making progress, but I think its time for a small trim.


----------



## livinthevida

mami2010 said:


> Well, I finally have my update on my progress!
> First pic is my June update.
> Last pic is my starting picture for this challenge.
> 3 pics in between are current.
> Seems like I am making progress, but I think its time for a small trim.


mami2010 you are definitely making progress! Great growth between your very first starting picture to June and even today!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

pelohello said:
			
		

> This is something I always do, which is a pony comparisons The 1st pic is from sometime this yr and the other pic is from yesterday.
> 
> I'm happy with the growth, especially after my horrible experience at the hair salon in July. I did a dusting two wks ago and plan to do another dusting at the end of October. For the month of November, I plan on installing my mini braids and wigging it. I really want to lose some weight and cant really work it out with worrying about keeping my hair straight



You have great progress girl!!!! Keep it up mama 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I can't wait until I relax this weekend. I will be 20 weeks post relaxer so it's definitely time for one. I will also be getting a trim cause I'm sure I need it. I will flat iron for the second time this year for some length check pics for you ladies. Let's hope for some progress like the other ladies in here!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bettysmsboop

jprayze said:


> "Dusting" refers to ONLY trimming off a very small amount of hair. the hair usually so fine that it looks like dust on the floor. If you are planning on growing out your hair a good TRIM is best. After that, rather than trimming inches off your hair a month get your hair dusted or do the dusting yourself.  I don't know any stylist who actually do a dusting.  I usually twist my hair and dust the ends.
> 
> Dusting is usually less than a quarter of an inch. Also, for optimum results people usually do what is called Search and Destroy. I do this with my own hair every few weeks. It is when you go thru your hair looking for split ends and trim the split ends off. This works because you have more control of the health ofyour ends and you reduce the risk of losing as much length when you do a trim again.



Thank you very much, I am going to buy some shears soon.


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies I last updated my hair regimen August 2, 2012 now that it is officially Fall here in the Northeast and October is COLD! Time to update my reggie. The R&B Moisturizer had the most delicious scent next to the Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) combine this with heat from a hair dryer and it smells yummy. Dries evenly too and only a little is needed similar to OCO. There is still plenty left yet its time to return to only OCO as winter begins. Since I started my HHJ I've found OCO is excellent all year round!

I also found there's no need to do deep conditioning treatments every week. Since September I wanted to try this twice a month and it works just as well compared to doing a weekly treatment.

*Here is my updated hair regimen beginning October 8, 2012:*

*Daily (Monday - Thursday)*
1. massage OCO onto scalp from ears to ends
2. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap as I workout in the AM 
3. warm rinse hair
4. gently squeeze excess water
5. roller set hair with Mesh Rollers
6. sit under Hair Dryer (my hair completely dries in 35 minutes!)
7. lose rollers and out the door I go!

*Daily (Friday - Saturday)*
1. split hair into two halves
2. set hair in 8 two-strand twist (originally started with 2, then 6, now 8!)
3. let hair naturally air dry
4. undo twists
5. aok to shake hair like a rocker 

*Monthly (every other Sunday)*
1. divide hair into 8 sections (started with 4, now 8!)
2. apply Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask to each section from crown to ends
3. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap and leave Mask in hair for at least 20 minutes (slather it on pretty good! )
4. warm rinse and let hair naturally air dry
5. set hair into 8 two-strand twist (started with 2, then 6, now 8!)


----------



## livinthevida

Plus I've learned A LOT about my hair this year in my very first HHJ! I've learned my hair has all types of curly texture and responds differently to any product I apply and depending on which roller I use (small rods, snap-on, satin foam, and now mesh rollers). I started with OCO, upgraded to WGHO, and then graduated to R&B! 

Best part of all is I am still learning the many shapes and lengths my hair has!

Here are a few of my Fairy Wishes  
I now know when my hair looks like this (1st picture) 
I wish it could let me know it looks like this when wet (picture 2)
or like this when semi-damp (picture 3)
or even like this after a two-strand twist. I'll take a mushroom cloud! (picture 4)
I would love it even more if I knew it could look THIS GOOD everyday. Especially after a full day at work! (picture 5)!


----------



## NikkiQ

livinthevida you and all those gorgeous curls!!  your hair is totally drool worthy. Healthy, shiny, lush...need I go on??

mami2010 now THAT'S what I call great progress! The small trim you want will just make your ends sing and it's on like popcorn. Onto BSL for you!

SN: Cowashed the braids again today after my workout. I don't think these bad boys are gonna make it the full 2 weeks. I have 4 more days of working out to go through this week.


----------



## Guinan

Thanks Ladies!! 

@livinthevida, your hair is gorgeous Are you still using the WGHO? I still am, I luv it!

@KiWiStyle & NikkiQ, LOL, @ calling me out I dont feel like I'm there yet just yet There are still a couple of hairs that havent reached it yet. Some hairs are ninjas and some are still grazing.


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hope you ladies had a good weekend! First week of October is officially behind us. Has the weather changed enough for you guys to make any changes to your style choices or products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Yep, it,s time to switch my products. The main difference for me will be using QB AOHC instead of the OHBC, no more cowashing, and wearing my hair under wigs to keep it from drying out. I'm always strict and on top of my routine in the winter time.

My iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## Phaer

now that the weather is getting colder, I will be going back to my trustee steamer.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

^^^^ I have been hearing a lot about steamers. What's the benefits and where can I find one????

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> @livinthevida you and all those gorgeous curls!!  your hair is totally drool worthy. Healthy, shiny, lush...need I go on??
> 
> @mami2010 now THAT'S what I call great progress! The small trim you want will just make your ends sing and it's on like popcorn. Onto BSL for you!
> 
> SN: Cowashed the braids again today after my workout. I don't think these bad boys are gonna make it the full 2 weeks. I have 4 more days of working out to go through this week.





pelohello said:


> Thanks Ladies!!
> 
> @livinthevida, your hair is gorgeous Are you still using the WGHO? I still am, I luv it!
> 
> @KiWiStyle & @NikkiQ, LOL, @ calling me out I dont feel like I'm there yet just yet There are still a couple of hairs that havent reached it yet. Some hairs are ninjas and some are still grazing.



Thank You Chicas! :blush3:

I just had to sit and reflect for a moment there realizing our most amazing and wonderful APL 2012 Challenge _(and my very first LHCF challenge) _only has ONE MORE LENGTH CHECK - December 31, 2012!   Just one more APL 2012 Length Check before the New Year 2013! 

Though I am sad to leave our 2012 Challenge it is time to CELEBRATE!We have all come very far since we joined  Many of us are now officially APL Ninjas!  


Plus pelohello I only used WGHO for 30 Days I believe that was July 1 - August 1 then graduated to R&B Moisturizer. Now that its Winter again I've returned to only using Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) :wink2:


----------



## Phaer

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> ^^^^ I have been hearing a lot about steamers. What's the benefits and where can I find one????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I got mines from 
http://lclbeauty.com/products.php?cat=9
I can honestly say that were it not for my steamer, I would have given up being natural a long time ago.  As it is I had my two year napiversary on the 6th.  It really helped me moisturize my hair, which in turn help me detangle my hair and retain my growth.  I know some say you can get the same benefits from an overnight dc, but I don't like sleeping with wet hair, and I think steaming does a better job for my hair.


----------



## LadyRaider

Well I was already whining about not getting the inch or so I needed to be apl. Now I went and got a haircut! 

I told the lady that priority one was to keep the length, long layers and some shape. 

She took a good amount off in the front. But heck... it really did need some shaping. I haven't had a real haircut for 2 years... just "cut off eighth an inch." 

We'll see where I am after Christmas. 

I do feel as if my hair is "neater." I haven't worn it straight to see the actual damage.


----------



## NikkiQ

I need everyone's opinion. Should I hold out and start the BSL 2013 Challenge on Oct. 31st like I did with this one or should I start it sooner?


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:


> I need everyone's opinion. Should I hold out and start the BSL 2013 Challenge on Oct. 31st like I did with this one or should I start it sooner?



Go for the full year!


----------



## Meritamen

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Congratulations on reaching APL Meritamen!


Thank you but I'm not sure if I really am at that length or not. :S



			
				NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I need everyone's opinion. Should I hold out and start the BSL 2013 Challenge on Oct. 31st like I did with this one or should I start it sooner?


Start it sooner. Today would be nice. LOL I'm seriously ready to join. 

My iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## LadyRaider

I'm joining regardless because I like you folks. Heck.. when you guys are doing waistlength and I'm just hitting APL, I'll stick with you!


----------



## Darenia

Oct 31 has my vote.  I understand many of us our anxious to get started for next year, but let's not abandon the ladies who have just a few more inches to go and have a very good chance of making APL by years end.  Personally I am not in any hurry.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> I need everyone's opinion. Should I hold out and start the BSL 2013 Challenge on Oct. 31st like I did with this one or should I start it sooner?



I'm just as anxious but Oct is a good day


----------



## NikkiQ

I would make sure that both threads are going continuously. I won't leave any of you ladies high and dry. Keep this one going until the end of the year and the ladies that make it on our final length check can come and join us in the BSL challenge (if I don't make em join us long before then anyway :angeldevi )


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> I would make sure that both threads are going continuously. I won't leave any of you ladies high and dry. Keep this one going until the end of the year and the ladies that make it on our final length check can come and join us in the BSL challenge (if I don't make em join us long before then anyway :angeldevi )




NO! We started together we gonna end together dammit!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ma'am yes ma'am!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I need everyone's opinion. Should I hold out and start the BSL 2013 Challenge on Oct. 31st like I did with this one or should I start it sooner?



I vote Oct. 31st. Will you still host this thread until 12/31?

ETA: I just read my answer ^^^^ up there.  I'll be straddling both threads because I'm almost APL and thinking about my BSL game.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I need everyone's opinion. Should I hold out and start the BSL 2013 Challenge on Oct. 31st like I did with this one or should I start it sooner?


@NikkiQ if you BUILD IT WE WILL COME! 

Start today or anytime between to October 31! The current BSL 2012 Challenge is unfortunately not moderated. We all keep the thread going checking in when we can  

Similar to the APL 2012 Challenge the BSL 2012 Challenge has it's last Length Check December 31, 2012. There's no length check coming up between now and December 31. I'm still planning to post better length check pictures with the help of visiting family in the upcoming weeks :wink2:


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:
			
		

> Thanks Ladies!!
> 
> @livinthevida, your hair is gorgeous Are you still using the WGHO? I still am, I luv it!
> 
> @KiWiStyle & NikkiQ, LOL, @ calling me out I dont feel like I'm there yet just yet There are still a couple of hairs that havent reached it yet. Some hairs are ninjas and some are still grazing.



@pellhello just kidding, nobody gets kick out around here.  I enjoy having all the ninjas around, you ladies motivate me


----------



## BrownSkin89

Ahhhhhh.  my hair stopped. I haven't been caring for it the way I should these last 4 weeks so I'm still full CL but plan on kicking APL's butt before Xmas. I have to remember: moisture & seal! 



So I haven't lost any length I may have gained like 1/2 an inch but I will be honest, I haven't been drinking water as much as I used to, or taking vitamins at all (maybe 2-3 a week) and.......

I've been sleeping however without covering the hair!

I know I know!!!!! Ugh! 

Back to spraying water,glycerin & oils mix with castor oil to seal and a leave-in to moisturize. That was my best best growth spurt time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Phaer

if you start the bsl thread before the end of the year when would we have to provide the starting pics by?


----------



## NikkiQ

The challenge won't start until the end of the year like this one did. I was just gonna start the thread before anyone else does.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> The challenge won't start until the end of the year like this one did. I was just gonna start the thread before anyone else does.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



That's the only reason I think you should start it a little early I don't want someone else to get there first


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll just wait until the 31st to start it I guess. If someone else starts it before me,then oh well.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I need everyone's opinion. Should I hold out and start the BSL 2013 Challenge on Oct. 31st like I did with this one or should I start it sooner?



I say start sooner lol!! I'm know I'm ready to start!! Let's do this ladies 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Darenia

NikkiQ said:


> The challenge won't start until the end of the year like this one did. I was just gonna start the thread before anyone else does.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I guess putting the thread out there can't hurt. It would give the already APL ladies sumthing to look forward to. But we could still hang out here till years ends to encourage and support those who need it. 

Now that I better understand, I'm in for whatever you want to do.


----------



## Darenia

BrownSkin89 What are you waiting for? Come on lady get going we want you to join us in the BSL 2013 challenge. M&S, PS, drink your water and do all those other good things you KNOW  you shoulda been doing. Cheering you on...:woohoo:


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> That's the only reason I think you should start it a little early I don't want someone else to get there first





SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I say start sooner lol!! I'm know I'm ready to start!! Let's do this ladies
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF





Darenia said:


> I guess putting the thread out there can't hurt. It would give the already APL ladies sumthing to look forward to. But we could still hang out here till years ends to encourage and support those who need it.
> 
> Now that I better understand, I'm in for whatever you want to do.


YES! YES! YES! Let's DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!!!  START! START! START! 

We'll celebrate the end of 2012 in APL fashion  and enter BSL 2013! :2cool:


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhhhh I'm so sore! Just got back from Zumba and my braids are a hot mess 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

They're lookin rough ladies! 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I'm too anxious to relax! I just want to go buy my relaxer and put that sucker on lol. Ready to check that length but at the same time I'm not ready to check it. You know what they say....a watched pot never boils!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Moisturizer this morning with NEXXUS Humectress my hair feels nice and soft


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Moisturizer this morning with NEXXUS Humectress my hair feels nice and soft



Do you use this as a deep conditioner as well??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed the braids again today. I think Sunday will be wash or conditioner cleanse day. I like the size that they are,but will probably split each one in half to make em a little smaller. I like the ease of them.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Carmelella

Promising myself that If I actually sit and do some school work and workout, I'll allow myself to cowash, straighten and style my hair.  

Yesterday took down the install, evoo and suave humectant prepoo. CON argon oil sulfate free shampoo, aphogee 2 min reconstructor, aussie moist and suave humectant again for my moisture conditioner.  Argon oil, infusium 23, Mizani coconut souffle cream leave in.

Two twists and bun after air drying.

What r the 4bs using to soften the NG.  Bout to do a search.


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I'll just wait until the 31st to start it I guess. If someone else starts it before me,then oh well.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Maybe start the thread and add people to the challenge but don't have them answer any of those questions or post pics till mid or  end of december'ish .  It could be bumped daily. 

When I just got to the forum I thought it odd that challenges started months ahead of time and there would be 30+ pages of ppl holding their spot or posting detailed Regis and pics.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Carmelella said:
			
		

> Maybe start the thread and add people to the challenge but don't have them answer any of those questions or post pics till mid or  end of december'ish .  It could be bumped daily.
> 
> When I just got to the forum I thought it odd that challenges started months ahead of time and there would be 30+ pages of ppl holding their spot or posting detailed Regis and pics.



I use QHEMET BIOLOGICS Amla Olive and Heavy Cream.  It works wonders for my 4b NG.

Oops, posted this to the wrong post.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Carmelella said:
			
		

> Promising myself that If I actually sit and do some school work and workout, I'll allow myself to cowash, straighten and style my hair.
> 
> Yesterday took down the install, evoo and suave humectant prepoo. CON argon oil sulfate free shampoo, aphogee 2 min reconstructor, aussie moist and suave humectant again for my moisture conditioner.  Argon oil, infusium 23, Mizani coconut souffle cream leave in.
> 
> Two twists and bun after air drying.
> 
> What r the 4bs using to soften the NG.  Bout to do a search.



I use QHEMET BIOLOGICS Amla Olive and Heavy Cream.  It works wonders for my 4b NG.


----------



## tiffjust2002

hey 

Here is a quick update on me

I reached or I claimed  APL in April 2012 


Fast forward to 5 and a half months later (today) 


I am not sure what the next step is after APL, anybody know?


----------



## Blairx0

^^^Your hair is gorgeous. You have gained so much thickness! See you at bsl


----------



## NikkiQ

tiffjust2002 said:


> hey
> 
> Here is a quick update on me
> 
> I reached or I claimed  APL in April 2012
> 
> Fast forward to 5 and a half months later (today)
> 
> I am not sure what the next step is after APL, anybody know?



tiffjust2002 next step is BSB/BSL. I bet you're BSB now! When are you gonna do another length check in the back??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## tiffjust2002

NikkiQ said:


> tiffjust2002 next step is BSB/BSL. I bet you're BSB now! When are you gonna do another length check in the back??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Hmm good question, maybe I'll do one tomorrow and take a pic 

Btw I kept staring at your pic in your siggy, I was waiting for him to pull them all the way down lol


----------



## lamaria211

Good Morning ladies...Just finished CWing I'm sitting in a receiving blanket waiting to apply NY leave ins


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm baggying the end of my braids from here until the end of the yr. Trying to see what type of retention I get. I'm hoping I can get 1 extra inch before this yr is up.


----------



## NefertariBlu

Hi Ladies, I have been lurking from the start of this thread. I have made excellent progress. Haven't made it to APL just yet I think I have about 2 inches to go. I started with neck length hair and now my hair is past collar bone. My hair is the longest it has EVER been!!! I have never had this length. That might be easy to reach for some people but for someone who's hair was always short no matter what it's a big deal for me!

So, I just wanted to thank you ladies for all the great tips and encouragement. I will be joining the next APL challenge. I hope to reach it in January 2013.


----------



## NikkiQ

Got another Zumba class this morning so Lord knows what these braids will look like after this lol. Got a feeling they are gonna be a super fuzzy frizzy mess.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm 10 weeks post relaxer today with at least 10 more to go and my NG is sick!!  I won't be doing any length checks until the end of this challenge but I'm getting very anxious!


----------



## Guinan

tiffjust2002, great progress!! Ur probably BSB/BSL already

Firstborn2, I've been doing the same thing. I have been baggying all this week. I tried something different yesterday, where I only moisturized, then baggied overnite and then sealed. So far so good. I've been baggying just my ends, since my hair is straight.

NefertariBlu, WELCOME!!

NikkiQ, I can't wait to install my mini braids so that I can start working out more! 

KiWiStyle, I havent had a texturizer since July and I've been itching to relax too. However, I decided to wait to relax to next July, because I've been contemplating on going back to natural. I want to self-relax but I'm too chickenerplexed. If I can get up enough nerve to do it myself, then I'll do it in Jan 2013


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello braids are the absolute best to have when working out. I plan on losing 15lbs by the end of the year so I'll be sticking to braids for quite a while.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Do you use this as a deep conditioner as well??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Yes its my weekly DC as well


----------



## Carmelella

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I use QHEMET BIOLOGICS Amla Olive and Heavy Cream.  It works wonders for my 4b NG.



Thanks!  I'll be heading to the hair store today


----------



## Blairx0

Nothing new or different to report. Same ol bun. Just thought I would check in. I am trying to protect my hair by wearing a bonnet under my hats while I am commuting. Do you think will stop friction from my hat and/or help against the cold? I hope so As I want BSL by summer!


----------



## Meritamen

I think I may start using sulfur again because now that it's cold my scalp is itching. I hate the smell, makes me feel self-conscious, but it keeps my scalp calm during this season. Thistime around I'll probably try actual sulfur powder in oil.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lawwwwwddddd that workout kicked me and my braids' butts!! I moisturized and applied MN before I went so hopefully the body heat helped out a lot.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Debating on something ladies. IDK if I wanna shampoo and DC with the braids still in and then take them down one by one and split them into minis or just take the whole damn head down and start from scratch.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Debating on something ladies. IDK if I wanna shampoo and DC with the braids still in and then take them down one by one and split them into minis or just take the whole damn head down and start from scratch.



I was wanting to do me some braids or mini twists but didn't know how to take care of them per se. If dcing, m&s, and cowashing can be done on them then I would get some. Do you also apply your protein treatments to your braids?? And to answer your question...I would just take them down one by one a do minis.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Has anyone used the Cream of Nature argan oil intensive conditioning treatment??? If so, did you like it? Did you use on dry or wet hair?? And did you mix it with oils or use alone?? I have a sample I want to try. The ingredients look great and it has honey in it which is a humectant. That's the only part of my regimen that I feel is missing is my DC. I love my co wash conditioner and my daily moisturizers. I love love love EVCO!!! And I'm really not trying to become a PJ even though I'm always tempted to buy new things way before I run out of what I have lol. Anywho...help me out chicks...I'm a lost soul right now lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I was wanting to do me some braids or mini twists but didn't know how to take care of them per se. If dcing, m&s, and cowashing can be done on them then I would get some. Do you also apply your protein treatments to your braids?? And to answer your question...I would just take them down one by one a do minis.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
A lot of ladies that have braids and mini brais cowash, DC,M&S, and cleanse them while they're in. Check out the mini braids challenge and manter26 's site http://minibraidmethod.com/ she has lots of good tips on there.

I did a protein treatment a few weeks ago due to having my best friend flat ironing one section of my hair and a recent dye job. I probably won't do another one until the end of the month.


----------



## Meritamen

Meritamen said:


> I think I may start using sulfur again because now that it's cold my scalp is itching. I hate the smell, makes me feel self-conscious, but it keeps my scalp calm during this season. Thistime around I'll probably try actual sulfur powder in oil.



Welp, I went ahead and bought the sulfur powder. It would be nice to see some growth from it too but as long as I keep my scalp in check I'll be happy.


----------



## NikkiQ

Meritamen said:


> Welp, I went ahead and bought the sulfur powder. It would be nice to see some growth from it too but as long as I keep my scalp in check I'll be happy.


 

What are you gonna mix the sulfur with Meritamen?


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> What are you gonna mix the sulfur with Meritamen?


Basically with whatever I have. I think coconut oil, castor oil, olive oil, and sweet almond oil (2 oz each) should work well. I've never used a sulfur oil ( only the grease) before so I'm reading the threads to make sure I make it properly.

I hope it works because I can't afford $100 medicated shampoos and oils. Swear I wanted to pull my hair out because my scalp itched horribly. Don't want to suffer _that_ again.


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Debating on something ladies. IDK if I wanna shampoo and DC with the braids still in and then take them down one by one and split them into minis or just take the whole damn head down and start from scratch.



I'd say rinse real well when u wash and then take down and rebraid one at a time.  Less tangles and just in case u get tired it's not the end of the world.  Never done it but I hear ppl say it can take them 6+ hours 8O


----------



## NikkiQ

Carmelella said:


> I'd say rinse real well when u wash and then take down and rebraid one at a time. Less tangles and just in case u get tired it's not the end of the world. Never done it but I hear ppl say it can take them 6+ hours 8O


 
I did some before (not super mini but pretty darn small) and it took me about 5hrs to do them. I just sat around the house and did them off and on while watching tv


----------



## Evolving78

i need to do my hair tonight.  it is dry and i haven't moisturized in a few days.  i am going to do a hot oil treatment, wash/dc air dry and bun.  hopefully that will get me back into gear.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 how close are you to APL now?? I know you gotta be grazing already


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> shortdub78 how close are you to APL now?? I know you gotta be grazing already



i have been there for a few months.  i will try to post a recent pic.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> i have been there for a few months.  i will try to post a recent pic.



You been holding out on us!?? 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## MrsMelodyV

Meritamen said:


> Basically with whatever I have. I think coconut oil, castor oil, olive oil, and sweet almond oil (2 oz each) should work well. :



Be careful using the coconut oil with the sulfur. Somewhere in the njoy thread someone reported that mixing sulfur and coconut oil produces a rank, foul odor. Your ratio looks awesome and it should be a nice consistency so it doesn't drip all over the place. Good growing!


----------



## PinkPeony

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm 10 weeks post relaxer today with at least 10 more to go and my NG is sick!!  I won't be doing any length checks until the end of this challenge but I'm getting very anxious!



Good idea. Length checks make me super anxious and I loose  my focus on  healthy hair


----------



## Meritamen

MrsMelodyV said:


> Be careful using the coconut oil with the sulfur. Somewhere in the njoy thread someone reported that mixing sulfur and coconut oil produces a rank, foul odor. Your ratio looks awesome and it should be a nice consistency so it doesn't drip all over the place. Good growing!


Thanks for the warning. So coconut oil is out. I'll probably buy some jojoba oil to replace it since I see that in just about every other sulfur oil mix.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I stayed up last night watching YouTube videos on how to two-strand flat twist.  I have a new protective style ladies!!  The twist still looks a little undefined in some areas but I will get better over time.  


View attachment 172119



View attachment 172121



View attachment 172123

I'll be alternating this and my signature protective style, my single french braid.


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> I stayed up last night watching YouTube videos on how to two-strand flat twist.  I have a new protective style ladies!!  The twist still looks a little undefined in some areas but I will get better over time.
> 
> I'll be alternating this and my signature protective style, my single french braid.



Very cute KiWiStyle!! Simple but elegant.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

I am not sure what happened to my earlier post. I am very interested in joining the group. I been a lurker for to long now I need to join in on the fun and set some real challenges for my goals. 

Current hair length: I am slightly past shoulder length
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: I am texlaxed switching to relaxed
Goal Month  I plan on reaching APL by the summer of 2012
Current Reggie and styling choices: I wear braid outs almost daily and I wear my hair up in a bun maybe two three times out of the week. I use heat once every three months (unless it’s a special occasion). I wash and deep condition my hair every two weeks. I cowash my hair weekly. 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? : What I will change is my protective styling. I will wear braids, buns, or wigs throughout my journey and wear my hair out on occasion. If I am wearing buns I might wear my hair out once or twice a week to give it a break. If it’s cold outside I will wear my wigs or braids. I will do search and destroys weekly. I will also begin to oil my scalp and ends on a regular basis. I have been thinking about starting with my amla and cassia treatments again. I will keep you posted if I change that. I think to keep me motivated I might start a fotki album so that I can see my growth progress. 
Post a beginning picture:  I won’t be able to post pics because I am at work. I will post some later


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle I love it!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Growingmyhairlong did you mean to join the APL 2012 or APL 2013 challenge? I see your goal is to hit APL by the end of the summer. Summer has already passed madam. Did you mean by the end of the year? If so, come on in and join in the fun!


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle, Luv it!

Growingmyhairlong, WELCOME!


----------



## chelleypie810

back to being 2-3 in away from apl. I got a MUCH NEEDED trim. I didn't expect it to be that much shorter but my ends look much thicker and that stupid v is no more lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Now you get to have healthy,happy, thick ends when you hit APL!


----------



## polished07

Doesn't caffeine and sugar stunt your growth? Grad school has be going crazy with the coffee and the sugar I need to better for my hair and these 6 lbs I gained over the last 5 weeks!


----------



## NikkiQ

Oooh idk polished07! I drink coffee everyday  I sure hope it doesn't stunt growth.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Oooh idk polished07! I drink coffee everyday  I sure hope it doesn't stunt growth.



Same here.  I drink coffee eerday!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

NikkiQ said:


> Growingmyhairlong did you mean to join the APL 2012 or APL 2013 challenge? I see your goal is to hit APL by the end of the summer. Summer has already passed madam. Did you mean by the end of the year? If so, come on in and join in the fun!



Lol yes I meant to say 2013. I am very excited. I am think I might start changing my diet to. : )


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Lol yes I meant to say 2013. I am very excited. I am think I might start changing my diet to. : )



I just realized this was 2012 challenge. I will wait for the 2013. : (


----------



## NikkiQ

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Lol yes I meant to say 2013. I am very excited. I am think I might start changing my diet to. : )


 
Ohhhh ok! lol I figured you meant 2013. Well you might wanna join the APL 2013 challenge since this one will be ending December 2012.

Here's the link: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=648449

BEAUTYU2U is gonna be a great host of the challenge for you!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Guess what today is???? My relaxer day YAY!!!!! This new growth is fierce honey lol. Can't wait to take pictures to post. I will finally be able to determine if I will be graduating with the APL class of 2012 or if I get held back lol. But I still have two months left just in case I fall a bit short 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> Guess what today is???? My relaxer day YAY!!!!! This new growth is fierce honey lol. Can't wait to take pictures to post. I will finally be able to determine if I will be graduating with the APL class of 2012 or if I get held back lol. But I still have two months left just in case I fall a bit short
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I hope you are a graduate in 2012 but if not, no worries.  You will be in good company, I might not graduate either, lol.  It's a draw but I am hopeful.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Thanks so much SincerelyBeautiful. I will go there now.


----------



## Evolving78

here is a pic from last month.  my hair wasn't really straightened. it would have been longer, but i got really scissor happy in Aug and Sept.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 I'm about to  your butt! If you wouldn't have got so snip happy, you'd be BSB by now!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> shortdub78 I'm about to  your butt! If you wouldn't have got so snip happy, you'd be BSB by now!



i know right!  i feel awful!  i have been a real jerk to my hair lately.  

oh i am so pissed with my mother right now!  i let her use my relaxer, neutralizer, scalp base, and my bonnet dryer and she didn't return my stuff! i thought i had everything still here. i based my scalp with castor oil and oiled my relaxed ends, got the stupid plastic cap on one side, since i was going to try the half/half method.  i have to take my DS to his basketball game and my daughter to ballet practice this morning.  now i gotta walk around with a damn plastic cap on my head with a hat with all of this oil in my hair!  with by the way will open up my pores!

i woke up at 4am to do my hair!  i am on my way to her now!


----------



## Evolving78

and why was this thread on the 3rd page?  folks started the APL 2013 challenge and just left this one in the dust!   the year is not over yet ladies! we still have less than 3 months to go!


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> here is a pic from last month.  my hair wasn't really straightened. it would have been longer, but i got really scissor happy in Aug and Sept.



shortdub78, your hair has really grown in length and thickness. It looks gorgeous. Hope you are posting in the BSL challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> and why was this thread on the 3rd page? folks started the APL 2013 challenge and just left this one in the dust!  the year is not over yet ladies! we still have less than 3 months to go!


 
Everybody has been on cruise control in here lately lol. Just counting down til the end of the year.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Everybody has been on cruise control in here lately lol. Just counting down til the end of the year.



Why do new challenges start before the year ends? Even though I have grazed APL I am hoping that I am full APL by year's end. I need a good trim though. 

Going to start 2013 with the BSB challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee said:


> Why do new challenges start before the year ends? Even though I have grazed APL I am hoping that I am full APL by year's end. I need a good trim though.
> 
> Going to start 2013 with the BSB challenge.



I just like to start it so a) no one creates it before me and b) everyone has 2 months to get to their final goal of the year before they're comfortable enough to move on to the next challenge.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Here is a picture of my freshly relaxed hair after it air dried





It has gotten so much thicker and I can say it looks APL to me. Luckily I still have a couple months to retain an inch or so.


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee oh thank you! yes i post in there, but sometimes i feel like an outsider, like i am just reaching..but hopefully i will gain some more progress before the year is over.

i don't care what anyone says, pregnancy ain't doin jack for my hair!  i shed and get the same about of growth.


----------



## livinthevida

Great curls and length @tiffjust2002! Next step is BSL! I'm currently in the BSL 2012 Challenge and will leap into the BSL 2013 Challenge soon! 

Welcome @NefertariBlu!

Way to Go @NikkiQ! 15lbs can be done! To date I have lost 121 lbs since 2010! I believe I've lost my most weight this year after I updated my workouts from 6 days to 3 days a week and shortened my workouts from 1 hour to 30 minutes. I still use my hair dryer yet only need to use Monday and Wednesday mornings then set twists on weekends. I knew this fiscal year would have more responsibilities and didn't want to give up my routine.


I really can't explain it too well yet when I updated my routine in July by exercising only 3 days a week I've lost more weight than when I exercised 6 days a week. Somehow I am keeping up my energy, eating well, resting often, and losing weight by exercising less! 

Ladies here's an older article that explains how this works at TIME.COM. It's a few pages long yet the information is good: _Why Exercise Won't Make You Thin_

@Blairx0 I think you should be ok if the bonnet fits well enough where it doesn't catch on your hat or pull your hair underneath

So pretty @KiWiStyle!

Welcome @Growingmyhairlong! We'll see you too in the APL 2013 Challenge 

Amazing growth @shortdub78! 

Great lengths @SincerelyBeautiful!


----------



## Evolving78

^^^i am going to need you in my life after i have this baby! thanks btw!


----------



## livinthevida

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^i am going to need you in my life after i have this baby! thanks btw!


LOL! @shortdub78 ...in that case I better PM you my pager number. I'll make sure my staff assign a special *emergency* code just in case


----------



## NikkiQ

So ready to get started on my hair! Ughhhhhh!


----------



## Blairx0

The hot bonnet combination is working well so far. I may sew them together to prevent any embrassing incidents.


----------



## jprayze

September 27 to today


----------



## livinthevida

jprayze said:


> September 27 to today


WOOOOOWWWAAAAA @jprayze!  Great length here in less than one month's time!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I know right!!? That growth is incredible!


----------



## jprayze

...this only happens when MN is part of my regi.


----------



## NikkiQ

It's wash day!!!!    

Can you tell I'm happy?


----------



## Evolving78

i like wash days when i can just be left alone.  yesterday it was an all day thing, since i had to play soccer mom and kill a big, black hairy spider.  that is the second time i saw one in the house.  with his legs, he was about 2-3 inches long.


----------



## Evolving78

Blairx0 said:


> The hot bonnet combination is working well so far. I may sew them together to prevent any embrassing incidents.



Blairx0

what is the hot bonnet combination?


----------



## Blairx0

Haha. Damn phone. I meant hat bonnet combo. Sorry


----------



## Kerryann

Just going to oil my scalp today that's all


----------



## Lurkee

Happy to see people posting here. Tomorrow is DC day. I love cowash days because I usually take a bath before.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:
			
		

> September 27 to today



Awesome growth jprayze!!!


----------



## jprayze

Thanks KiWiStyle!


----------



## 3jsmom

Fresh relaxed this weekend


----------



## Blairx0

Nothing new. Just checking on to say even with stretched hair shrinkage is a beast


----------



## Carmelella

Check in here.  APL IN FRONT, getting close in back.  Hope to be a APL ninja in back by December.


----------



## NikkiQ

Carmelella said:


> Check in here.  APL IN FRONT, getting close in back.  Hope to be a APL ninja in back by December.



Oooooh Carmelella you are SO close in the back!! Great progress. I think by the end of October you'll be there.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Braids have been washed and currently DCing..and it feels so good!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## gvin89

My styles aren't lasting as long as they were a few months ago. I haven't changed anything....could this mean I'm growing at a faster pace?


----------



## KiWiStyle

I had a busy weekend, especially today and I managed to NOT do diddly-squat to my hair :-(.  I'm going to see what tomorrow brings, we're expecting house guests but I might I have to tell them to entertain themselves while I do my hair. 

BTW, I have one hell-of-story to share with you guys.  Stay tuned...


----------



## Kb3auty

Hi Ladies,

 I dont know if anyone uses Carol's daughter? they are featured on Groupon.com Chocolat haircare set for 58% off. you are welcome to use my referral link: http://www.groupon.com/l/uu936527. I heard there product is really good!


----------



## jprayze

[USER=316007 said:
			
		

> Kb3auty[/USER];17046421]Hi Ladies,
> 
> I dont know if anyone uses Carol's daughter? they are featured on Groupon.com Chocolat haircare set for 58% off. you are welcome to use my referral link: http://www.groupon.com/l/uu936527. I heard there product is really good!


 
I love a good deal, but I haven't had much success with CD.  Has anyone used this product?


----------



## NikkiQ

Never used CD products before,but I've heard lots of good things about it lately. Might have to take advantage of that groupon!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

3jsmom, PICS! PICS!

jprayze, ok I am def joining the MN challenge. Ur hair growth is crazy! How do you mix ur MN? I have been watching YT on this but alot of the ladies mix it with water. I rather it be with oil. Can you look at my mixture: 1 tube of MN, 1oz of coconut oil, 1oz WGHO, 1/2 oz of argon oil. I plan on starting in November. I am going to order the MN online. I am just too embarrassed to purchase it in person. I can just see myself trying to explain to the cashier that its not for ms. kitty it's for my hair

blairxo, ur hair is getting long

Carmelella, u r soooo close!

gvin89, that could be it. Have you noticed lots of new growth? 

KiWiStyle, can't wait to read your story!

Morning Ladies,

Nothing new to report. I am still wearing my hair straight, but I have been keeping it in a ponytail. It's been pretty cold and windy in Philly so I have been keeping my ponytail wrapped in a shower cap & wearing a hat to work & no one can tell I'm baggying This week I plan on dusting my ends. They feel so dry. This weekend is my last time I will be flat ironing my hair until next year I can't wait to go back to my protective styles! I really miss it


----------



## Guinan

I've used CD once. It was there styling cream (I think). It was ok. I really like there perfums and lotions though. I want to try there olive oil conditioner set. I heard that it was really good.


----------



## Guinan

livinthevida said:


> Great curls and length @tiffjust2002! Next step is BSL! I'm currently in the BSL 2012 Challenge and will leap into the BSL 2013 Challenge soon!
> 
> Welcome @NefertariBlu!
> 
> Way to Go @NikkiQ! 15lbs can be done! To date I have lost 121 lbs since 2010! I believe I've lost my most weight this year after I updated my workouts from 6 days to 3 days a week and shortened my workouts from 1 hour to 30 minutes. I still use my hair dryer yet only need to use Monday and Wednesday mornings then set twists on weekends. I knew this fiscal year would have more responsibilities and didn't want to give up my routine.
> 
> 
> I really can't explain it too well yet when I updated my routine in July by exercising only 3 days a week I've lost more weight than when I exercised 6 days a week. Somehow I am keeping up my energy, eating well, resting often, and losing weight by exercising less!
> 
> Ladies here's an older article that explains how this works at TIME.COM. It's a few pages long yet the information is good: _Why Exercise Won't Make You Thin_
> 
> @Blairx0 I think you should be ok if the bonnet fits well enough where it doesn't catch on your hat or pull your hair underneath
> 
> So pretty @KiWiStyle!
> 
> Welcome @Growingmyhairlong! We'll see you too in the APL 2013 Challenge
> 
> Amazing growth @shortdub78!
> 
> Great lengths @SincerelyBeautiful!


 
Very Inspiring! My goal is to lose 20lbs by Jan. And 80lbs total by my b-day in July. I've been walking more but def need to get to the gym!


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> Very Inspiring! My goal is to lose 20lbs by Jan. And 80lbs total by my b-day in July. I've been walking more but def need to get to the gym!



I'm shooting for 15lbs by December,but 20 is my goal! Home gym and Zumba are helping me get there. Down 4lbs so far 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## sofash

still struggling to meet full apl.
i been doing a hide your hair challenge of my own for about anout 4 -5 months now. ith buns and braids so i hope this will give me a boost


----------



## NikkiQ

I feel ya on that sofash! I'm hoping to be full APL by the end of the year so I'm keeping my hair braided up. Are you doing anything else besides PSing?


----------



## RayRayFurious

2.5 inches from BSL (top of bra strap)! Exciting stuff


----------



## NikkiQ

RayRayFurious said:


> 2.5 inches from BSL (top of bra strap)! Exciting stuff



Well go on witcha bad self RayRayFurious!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## sofash

NikkiQ said:


> I feel ya on that @sofash! I'm hoping to be full APL by the end of the year so I'm keeping my hair braided up. Are you doing anything else besides PSing?


 not really. i cut back on washing, and heat and all i really do is oil my scalp and occassionaly spray leave in conditioner on my braids


----------



## KiWiStyle

As promised here is my story, I still can't stop crying and thanking God. I just copied and pasted this from my FB page which is why it says today.    

*Today I experienced the worst few minutes of my life. I sent Triniti off with my friend, Triniti's BFF and another friend for a girls day out shopping and lunch. About an hour later I received a call from my friend crying hysterically saying there was an accident. I asked her if my baby and everybody was ok but she just cried and cried. I started yelling telling her to tell me my child is ok but all she did was cry hysterically and telling me I was making her nervous. At that time my husband came to the door asking what happened. I just gave him the phone because my friend never reassured me that my baby was ok and I was freaking out, I was terrified to hear what she would say once she finally collected herself. My husband went back outside to talk and I collapsed to my knees near the door and just started praying. When I was done I went back to the door just to search Rory's face for signs my baby/everyone was ok. He looked at me and shook his head YES. THANK YOU JESUS!!! I felt for what seemed like an eternity that my baby was gone...I never want to feel like this ever, ever again. 

UNDERSTAND THIS: 
If you ever have to tell another person that there was a car accident or any other type of incident where someone could be seriously injured or killed but they weren't, PLEASE first and foremost assure that person that everyone and specifically their loved one is just fine and if you are too upset, leave that task to someone else. Say something like this: everybody is just fine, don't worry but.... By the way, my friend never calmed down enough to tell us anything. The fireman on the scene took her phone and reassured Rory that all was well and there were just a few scrapes, bruises and a bloody lip between the four of them. I'm thankful tonight that my friend and the girls are doing fine. So tonight my baby gets anything she wants. She even tried to juice me for an iPhone...ummm, I don't think so baby girl but mommy love you dearly so instead you can watch the Disney Channel until you pass out! She is so happy to be home. She said, "I'm just happy to be home where I feel safe". She could never imagine just how happy I am.*

I'm still haunted with the thought of what might have been and can't seem to shake that feeling.  I keep asking God to remove it from my mind and heart because it makes me cry all over again.  Today was the first time my daughter has left my sight since Saturday evening, I can't wait to pick her up from school today.  I hug and kiss her more, I watch her sleep and kiss her some more and tell her how much I love her more which should be impossible because this is what we do all day anyway.  This was one nightmare i'm blessed to have wakened from.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=353889 said:
			
		

> pelohello[/USER];17047529]
> jprayze, ok I am def joining the MN challenge. Ur hair growth is crazy! How do you mix ur MN? I have been watching YT on this but alot of the ladies mix it with water. I rather it be with oil. Can you look at my mixture: 1 tube of MN, 1oz of coconut oil, 1oz WGHO, 1/2 oz of argon oil. I plan on starting in November. I am going to order the MN online. I am just too embarrassed to purchase it in person. I can just see myself trying to explain to the cashier that its not for ms. kitty it's for my hair


 
Yes, it is crazy!  Like people that have known me for a while are doing weave checks on me, saying is that all your hair?  I really dont like wearing it out so much now...so it's making it easier to PS.  I think your mix looks good.  I use WGHO with mine too and I think the WGHO may be contributing too.  My mix was a 1 oz tube of MN with enough apricot oil and WGHO to make about 2.5 oz total volume and a few drops of peppermint oil. I started at the beginning of Sept and still have quite a bit left.  I try not to make too big a batch of it, but I really dont use a lot.

Right now, I'm using MN directly once a day because I don't want the excess oil on my straightened hair weighing it down.  I'll go back to the mix when I wash my hair again.


----------



## ronie

KiWiStyle said:


> As promised here is my story, I still can't stop crying and thanking God. I just copied and pasted this from my FB page which is why it says today.
> 
> *Today I experienced the worst few minutes of my life. I sent Triniti off with my friend, Triniti's BFF and another friend for a girls day out shopping and lunch. About an hour later I received a call from my friend crying hysterically saying there was an accident. I asked her if my baby and everybody was ok but she just cried and cried. I started yelling telling her to tell me my child is ok but all she did was cry hysterically and telling me I was making her nervous. At that time my husband came to the door asking what happened. I just gave him the phone because my friend never reassured me that my baby was ok and I was freaking out, I was terrified to hear what she would say once she finally collected herself. My husband went back outside to talk and I collapsed to my knees near the door and just started praying. When I was done I went back to the door just to search Rory's face for signs my baby/everyone was ok. He looked at me and shook his head YES. THANK YOU JESUS!!! I felt for what seemed like an eternity that my baby was gone...I never want to feel like this ever, ever again.
> 
> UNDERSTAND THIS:
> If you ever have to tell another person that there was a car accident or any other type of incident where someone could be seriously injured or killed but they weren't, PLEASE first and foremost assure that person that everyone and specifically their loved one is just fine and if you are too upset, leave that task to someone else. Say something like this: everybody is just fine, don't worry but.... By the way, my friend never calmed down enough to tell us anything. The fireman on the scene took her phone and reassured Rory that all was well and there were just a few scrapes, bruises and a bloody lip between the four of them. I'm thankful tonight that my friend and the girls are doing fine. So tonight my baby gets anything she wants. She even tried to juice me for an iPhone...ummm, I don't think so baby girl but mommy love you dearly so instead you can watch the Disney Channel until you pass out! She is so happy to be home. She said, "I'm just happy to be home where I feel safe". She could never imagine just how happy I am.*
> 
> I'm still haunted with the thought of what might have been and can't seem to shake that feeling.  I keep asking God to remove it from my mind and heart because it makes me cry all over again.  Today was the first time my daughter has left my sight since Saturday evening, I can't wait to pick her up from school today.  I hug and kiss her more, I watch her sleep and kiss her some more and tell her how much I love her more which should be impossible because this is what we do all day anyway.  This was one nightmare i'm blessed to have wakened from.



As a mother i feel every bit of your tears. Thank God, oh Thank God everyone is ok. Your poor friend must have been in such shock.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle I am sooo glad all is well.  That was such a frightening experience.


----------



## NikkiQ

OMG KiWiStyle thank the Lord everyone is okay!! I can't even imagine what that was like for you. Give that baby girl some ice cream to eat with her Disney Channel marathon!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Hyacinthe

KiWiStyle said:


> As promised here is my story, I still can't stop crying and thanking God. I just copied and pasted this from my FB page which is why it says today.
> 
> Today I experienced the worst few minutes of my life. I sent Triniti off with my friend, Triniti's BFF and another friend for a girls day out shopping and lunch. About an hour later I received a call from my friend crying hysterically saying there was an accident. I asked her if my baby and everybody was ok but she just cried and cried. I started yelling telling her to tell me my child is ok but all she did was cry hysterically and telling me I was making her nervous. At that time my husband came to the door asking what happened. I just gave him the phone because my friend never reassured me that my baby was ok and I was freaking out, I was terrified to hear what she would say once she finally collected herself. My husband went back outside to talk and I collapsed to my knees near the door and just started praying. When I was done I went back to the door just to search Rory's face for signs my baby/everyone was ok. He looked at me and shook his head YES. THANK YOU JESUS!!! I felt for what seemed like an eternity that my baby was gone...I never want to feel like this ever, ever again.
> 
> UNDERSTAND THIS:
> If you ever have to tell another person that there was a car accident or any other type of incident where someone could be seriously injured or killed but they weren't, PLEASE first and foremost assure that person that everyone and specifically their loved one is just fine and if you are too upset, leave that task to someone else. Say something like this: everybody is just fine, don't worry but.... By the way, my friend never calmed down enough to tell us anything. The fireman on the scene took her phone and reassured Rory that all was well and there were just a few scrapes, bruises and a bloody lip between the four of them. I'm thankful tonight that my friend and the girls are doing fine. So tonight my baby gets anything she wants. She even tried to juice me for an iPhone...ummm, I don't think so baby girl but mommy love you dearly so instead you can watch the Disney Channel until you pass out! She is so happy to be home. She said, "I'm just happy to be home where I feel safe". She could never imagine just how happy I am.
> 
> I'm still haunted with the thought of what might have been and can't seem to shake that feeling.  I keep asking God to remove it from my mind and heart because it makes me cry all over again.  Today was the first time my daughter has left my sight since Saturday evening, I can't wait to pick her up from school today.  I hug and kiss her more, I watch her sleep and kiss her some more and tell her how much I love her more which should be impossible because this is what we do all day anyway.  This was one nightmare i'm blessed to have wakened from.



aww your story has me teary eyed.
I thank Jesus everyone was ok.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## gvin89

KiWiStyle, I can't even fathom BUT I'm so glad we serve an awesome God. I'm thankful that your daughter, friend, and everyone else is safe with minor bruises. Praying for everyone's emotional recovery.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

jprayze said:
			
		

> September 27 to today



Lookin nice lady!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I'm shooting for 15lbs by December,but 20 is my goal! Home gym and Zumba are helping me get there. Down 4lbs so far
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Well I need to work out period lol....I'm in need of losing 15 pounds and gaining some muscle tone. You ladies are on it!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> As promised here is my story, I still can't stop crying and thanking God. I just copied and pasted this from my FB page which is why it says today.
> 
> Today I experienced the worst few minutes of my life. I sent Triniti off with my friend, Triniti's BFF and another friend for a girls day out shopping and lunch. About an hour later I received a call from my friend crying hysterically saying there was an accident. I asked her if my baby and everybody was ok but she just cried and cried. I started yelling telling her to tell me my child is ok but all she did was cry hysterically and telling me I was making her nervous. At that time my husband came to the door asking what happened. I just gave him the phone because my friend never reassured me that my baby was ok and I was freaking out, I was terrified to hear what she would say once she finally collected herself. My husband went back outside to talk and I collapsed to my knees near the door and just started praying. When I was done I went back to the door just to search Rory's face for signs my baby/everyone was ok. He looked at me and shook his head YES. THANK YOU JESUS!!! I felt for what seemed like an eternity that my baby was gone...I never want to feel like this ever, ever again.
> 
> UNDERSTAND THIS:
> If you ever have to tell another person that there was a car accident or any other type of incident where someone could be seriously injured or killed but they weren't, PLEASE first and foremost assure that person that everyone and specifically their loved one is just fine and if you are too upset, leave that task to someone else. Say something like this: everybody is just fine, don't worry but.... By the way, my friend never calmed down enough to tell us anything. The fireman on the scene took her phone and reassured Rory that all was well and there were just a few scrapes, bruises and a bloody lip between the four of them. I'm thankful tonight that my friend and the girls are doing fine. So tonight my baby gets anything she wants. She even tried to juice me for an iPhone...ummm, I don't think so baby girl but mommy love you dearly so instead you can watch the Disney Channel until you pass out! She is so happy to be home. She said, "I'm just happy to be home where I feel safe". She could never imagine just how happy I am.
> 
> I'm still haunted with the thought of what might have been and can't seem to shake that feeling.  I keep asking God to remove it from my mind and heart because it makes me cry all over again.  Today was the first time my daughter has left my sight since Saturday evening, I can't wait to pick her up from school today.  I hug and kiss her more, I watch her sleep and kiss her some more and tell her how much I love her more which should be impossible because this is what we do all day anyway.  This was one nightmare i'm blessed to have wakened from.





I'm a mother as well and I also had a scare like this one. Thank God everyone is ok and safe. He is an awesome God ain't he 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PinkPeony

KiWiStyle thank god everybody is ok!!


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Well I need to work out period lol....I'm in need of losing 15 pounds and gaining some muscle tone. You ladies are on it!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
I need to get it together too!  Time to go over to Health & Fitness.


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm really,really close to APL yay!
I was naughty and decided to do a length check and straightened my nape on low heat





I should be there by the end of the year,I was so worried I would not make it


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay PinkPeony!!!!!! Look at all of our future graduates! I feel good about the end of the year ladies


----------



## Lurkee

KiWiStyle, I am really happy that your daughter lived through that ordeal. May God continually keep her safe. Please don't torture yourself with "What ifs".


----------



## Kerryann

KiWiStyle im glad everything is ok praise god


----------



## Carmelella

PinkPeony said:
			
		

> I'm really,really close to APL yay!
> I was naughty and decided to do a length check and straightened my nape on low heat
> 
> I should be there by the end of the year,I was so worried I would not make it



Looks like ur there to me!!  if not then ur at most 3mm off, but ur not even stretching so I'm sticking to my first thought!  CONGRATS!!


----------



## livinthevida

KiWiStyle said:


> As promised here is my story, I still can't stop crying and thanking God. I just copied and pasted this from my FB page which is why it says today.
> 
> *Today I experienced the worst few minutes of my life. I sent Triniti off with my friend, Triniti's BFF and another friend for a girls day out shopping and lunch. About an hour later I received a call from my friend crying hysterically saying there was an accident. I asked her if my baby and everybody was ok but she just cried and cried. I started yelling telling her to tell me my child is ok but all she did was cry hysterically and telling me I was making her nervous. At that time my husband came to the door asking what happened. I just gave him the phone because my friend never reassured me that my baby was ok and I was freaking out, I was terrified to hear what she would say once she finally collected herself. My husband went back outside to talk and I collapsed to my knees near the door and just started praying. When I was done I went back to the door just to search Rory's face for signs my baby/everyone was ok. He looked at me and shook his head YES. THANK YOU JESUS!!! I felt for what seemed like an eternity that my baby was gone...I never want to feel like this ever, ever again.
> 
> UNDERSTAND THIS:
> If you ever have to tell another person that there was a car accident or any other type of incident where someone could be seriously injured or killed but they weren't, PLEASE first and foremost assure that person that everyone and specifically their loved one is just fine and if you are too upset, leave that task to someone else. Say something like this: everybody is just fine, don't worry but.... By the way, my friend never calmed down enough to tell us anything. The fireman on the scene took her phone and reassured Rory that all was well and there were just a few scrapes, bruises and a bloody lip between the four of them. I'm thankful tonight that my friend and the girls are doing fine. So tonight my baby gets anything she wants. She even tried to juice me for an iPhone...ummm, I don't think so baby girl but mommy love you dearly so instead you can watch the Disney Channel until you pass out! She is so happy to be home. She said, "I'm just happy to be home where I feel safe". She could never imagine just how happy I am.*
> 
> I'm still haunted with the thought of what might have been and can't seem to shake that feeling.  I keep asking God to remove it from my mind and heart because it makes me cry all over again.  Today was the first time my daughter has left my sight since Saturday evening, I can't wait to pick her up from school today.  I hug and kiss her more, I watch her sleep and kiss her some more and tell her how much I love her more which should be impossible because this is what we do all day anyway.  This was one nightmare i'm blessed to have wakened from.


Amen KiWiStyle! I am happy for you and your family that everyone is home safe. 

I still wish when I received the call about my sister that she too was safe yet she is now with God. She was my ONLY SISTER and I miss her very very much. It is two years tomorrow that we set her ashes at sea.

May God Continue to Keep You and Your Family Safe :wink2:


----------



## livinthevida

PinkPeony said:


> I'm really,really close to APL yay!
> I was naughty and decided to do a length check and straightened my nape on low heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be there by the end of the year,I was so worried I would not make it


PinkPeony I agree! Congratulations on APL!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Carmelella said:


> Looks like ur there to me!!  if not then ur at most 3mm off, but ur not even stretching so I'm sticking to my first thought!  CONGRATS!!





livinthevida said:


> PinkPeony I agree! Congratulations on APL!!!



Wow thanks so much ladies, I don't know what to say.
Still to scared to claim it but thanks so much!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Thanks ladies for all the emotional support.  I actually feel better now that I have shared this with people, God has already began the healing process.  livinthevida I am so very sorry for your loss :-(.  It must be so hard dealing with the loss of a sister, I pray that God continue to heal your heart and soul and give you peace.


----------



## KiWiStyle

PinkPeony said:
			
		

> I'm really,really close to APL yay!
> I was naughty and decided to do a length check and straightened my nape on low heat
> 
> I should be there by the end of the year,I was so worried I would not make it



Yes, you are APL already!!! Congrats!


----------



## NikkiQ

Rinsed out my DC and still in braids. Letting them air dry now. Will redo them tomorrow. 

Excuse DH and puppy #1 in the background lmao



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Blairx0

October 2011 vs. October 2012. Slow but it is progress!


----------



## TheNDofUO

Sorry, I disappeared. My hair hasn't been growing and I've just weaved it up out of frustration. I hope it'll do its thing if I leave it alone


----------



## jprayze

[USER=328439]Blairx0[/USER] said:
			
		

> October 2011 vs. October 2012. Slow but it is progress!



That's great progress!  Just to see that you hair is actually growing and retaining is awesome and longer periods of times are helpful to look at the overall progress!


----------



## jprayze

[USER=330347]TheNDofUO[/USER] said:
			
		

> Sorry, I disappeared. My hair hasn't been growing and I've just weaved it up out of frustration. I hope it'll do its thing if I leave it alone



How are you caring for your hair under the weave?


----------



## jprayze

So I love looking at comparison pics...same bun using same foundation 6 months later.  I love MN for growth, but PSing for retaining is giving me Everything!

If you haven't already, consider joining the buns, twists, braids challenge


----------



## lamaria211

I cw with tresemme naturals today and it was OK really nice actually but it was by no Aussie Moist! I will finish the bottle but I won't rebuy  I'm going back for the good stuff Aussie


----------



## NikkiQ

Pulled on one of my braids and it reaches APL in the front braided up and hangs a little past my shoulders when wet!!! Woohoo!! :woohoo:

Rebraiding will begin in a few hours. Not feeling too hot today so I'm kinda sluggish. Bleh.


----------



## Guinan

@KiWiStyle, I am so happy that everything turned out well & @livinthevida, I am so sorry for your lost. I will keep you and your families in my prayers. 

@blairx0, Great Progress!!

@jprayze, that bun looks great!!

Morning Ladies!!!!

I went for a power walk today & it felt sooo good. I covered my hair w/ a silk bonnet and a hat since it was so chilly this morning. When I took off my bonnet & hat, my sis remarked on how healthy my hair looked and then asked me if I flat ironed my hair this morning. I told her no that I hadn't flat ironed my hair in 2wks. I told her that I have been M&S and baggying my ends every night. I was really happy that she commented on my hair; b/c for the longest she thought this hair journey and me being on this website was crazy. It's funny b/c when I started last year and she was clowning me, I told her that one day she will be asking ME for advice on hair care tips.


----------



## Guinan

PinkPeony, you look APL to me! I would def claim it!! Congrats!!!

NikkiQ, WOW!! APL while braided. I am sooo jealous


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello I'll trade you my APL braid pull for your ponytail comparisons ANY DAY!!!! lol


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hi ladies.  I have decided to end my stretch early at 12 weeks post next week.  I'm not excited about it but I have a lot of things going on and I don't want to fool with my NG.  I'll be scheduling job interviews as well, this "maybe" money from real estate sales is not working out at all, I stay broke.  

I really wanted to wait until the end of the year but I guess I can get my stylist to blow out my roots and straighten really good for my length check.  I'll post pics afterwards.


----------



## Evolving78

doing a hot oil treatment before washing.


----------



## gvin89

pelohello, honestly, I haven't been paying attention to my growth.  I just noticed that my last few styles only made it a week even though I was consistent with moisturizing and tying my hair up nightly.


----------



## Poutchi

Hey everyone... 
It has been a looong while... How is everyone doing? My hair is considerably growing... I am not apl yet but i am on way i think
This is flat iron bantu knot out combed i had right before i wash out the flat iron job


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Looks great Poutchi! How long did you rock the bantu knot out?


----------



## Poutchi

Thanks NikkiQ
I had flat ironed for my nephews baptism ( my sis had twin boys  ) and then when i got back in my city I did bantu knots and kepts the style for a week. So flat iron hair for about 10 days and bantu knots for about 6 
How is everything with you?


----------



## NikkiQ

Poutchi said:


> Thanks @NikkiQ
> I had flat ironed for my nephews baptism ( my sis had twin boys  ) and then when i got back in my city I did bantu knots and kepts the style for a week. So flat iron hair for about 10 days and bantu knots for about 6
> How is everything with you?


 
Everything is good. Keeping the hair braided up, but all you guys flat ironing is very tempting  Gonna hold out until Christmas before I get a blow out and my ends trimmed. Wanna start out the new year right. Been putting most of my attention into my Etsy store so my hair gets to just chill out in braids in my satin bonnet 99% of the time.


----------



## Poutchi

NikkiQ said:


> Everything is good. Keeping the hair braided up, but all you guys flat ironing is very tempting  Gonna hold out until Christmas before I get a blow out and my ends trimmed. Wanna start out the new year right. Been putting most of my attention into my Etsy store so my hair gets to just chill out in braids in my satin bonnet 99% of the time.


 
I am actually 2 weeks away from hidding my hair in kinky twists. I have been researching those and will likely use the nafy collection afro put hair. Most people who has use his hair show amazing twist that look a lot like natural hair twisted up. I will keep them in till end of year and maybe a little bit into 2013


----------



## NikkiQ

I had kinky twists once. Kept them in for maybe a week and took them out. The girl took 8 hours to do them! They were down to my butt. Way too long and too heavy for me. Some were super small and then you could tell when she was rushing. She started to make them big and sloppy. She only charged $60 so you get what you pay for


----------



## Blairx0

What is your etsy store? I want to see!


----------



## Poutchi

NikkiQ i am gonna have them maybe 2 inches longer than my real hair, if i do them long i will get tired of them quick, so they will be rather short... Will post pic when i have them done


----------



## NikkiQ

Blairx0 said:


> What is your etsy store? I want to see!



It's NikkiQ Creations 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## 3jsmom

Here is my hair pics, sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> October 2011 vs. October 2012. Slow but it is progress!



Great progress!!! I think you are doing great! Keep it up!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

jprayze said:
			
		

> So I love looking at comparison pics...same bun using same foundation 6 months later.  I love MN for growth, but PSing for retaining is giving me Everything!
> 
> If you haven't already, consider joining the buns, twists, braids challenge



Can you share with me your MN recipe and how you use it?? I wouldn't mind trying it. And I haven't ever done a bun for a PS only Bantu knot outs, braid outs, and sometimes a sew in. Where can I learn to properly bun??? BTW your buns are pretty and I can definitely see a big difference. Great progress!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

pelohello said:
			
		

> @KiWiStyle, I am so happy that everything turned out well & @livinthevida, I am so sorry for your lost. I will keep you and your families in my prayers.
> 
> @blairx0, Great Progress!!
> 
> @jprayze, that bun looks great!!
> 
> Morning Ladies!!!!
> 
> I went for a power walk today & it felt sooo good. I covered my hair w/ a silk bonnet and a hat since it was so chilly this morning. When I took off my bonnet & hat, my sis remarked on how healthy my hair looked and then asked me if I flat ironed my hair this morning. I told her no that I hadn't flat ironed my hair in 2wks. I told her that I have been M&S and baggying my ends every night. I was really happy that she commented on my hair; b/c for the longest she thought this hair journey and me being on this website was crazy. It's funny b/c when I started last year and she was clowning me, I told her that one day she will be asking ME for advice on hair care tips.



Oh my lol! My family thinks I'm crazy for joining this forum and being so "hair crazed". They shake their heads at me when I try to give out tips I have learned but then when they see my hair they all tell me how much it has grown. I always tell them wait till I reach MBL or longer...I promise you will want me to give you all my secrets lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PinkPeony

jprayze said:


> So I love looking at comparison pics...same bun using same foundation 6 months later.  I love MN for growth, but PSing for retaining is giving me Everything!
> 
> If you haven't already, consider joining the buns, twists, braids challenge
> 
> 
> View attachment 172659





lamaria211 said:


> I cw with tresemme naturals today and it was OK really nice actually but it was by no Aussie Moist! I will finish the bottle but I won't rebuy  I'm going back for the good stuff Aussie



jprayze I love the color of your hair, very pretty

lamaria211 I love tresemme naturals but only tried Aussie when I was relaxed, maybe I'll try again


----------



## GrowAHead

Hello Ladies!

I have a question - I did not join this challenge - but I was thinking of joining the 2013 APL challenge.  Since there are 2.5 months left this year I'm optimistically hoping to gain about 2 inches of length .  How far do you all think I am from APL (pic is with wet hair after a wash).  

NikkiQ  If I make it before Dec can I be a 2012 Ninja too?  

Thanks!


----------



## gvin89

Ok ladies...a sista needs a little help.

So I'm 14 wks preggo and noticed that my styles aren't lasting as long.  I could normally rock 2-strands or a flat twist updo for a min of 2 weeks/max 3.  Now I'm only making it one.  On top of that, my hair is more drier and scalp more itchy than it was pre-pregnancy.  I'm getting the lil' whole rings when I detangle.  I haven't changed my reggie: wash and deep condition bi-weekly/spritz, moisturize, and seal nightly/tie up with a satin scarf/bonnet.

Today, I decided to take a little time to do some heavy moisturizing.  I used a creme conditioner to cleanse, deep condition with AO GPB with heat, then used QB CTDG, sectioned hair into 8 sections to detangle.  Then used QB AOHC to moisturize each section and installed some NikkiQ inspired plait/braids.  I sealed each one with QB OHHB.  My hair feels good now, but I fear it's gonna feel dry and brittle after it air dries.  Any suggestions tips?

On a good tip though, I'm a little pass collarbone in the back and on the sides behind ear.  My front sides are right on my shoulders and the very front are pass my chin.  I am still very hopeful that I can get close to APL by December 31st.


----------



## Phaer

GrowAHead said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I have a question - I did not join this challenge - but I was thinking of joining the 2013 APL challenge.  Since there are 2.5 months left this year I'm optimistically hoping to gain about 2 inches of length .  How far do you all think I am from APL (pic is with wet hair after a wash).
> 
> NikkiQ  If I make it before Dec can I be a 2012 Ninja too?
> 
> Thanks!



you look really close to me.


----------



## Your Cheeziness

I'm literally like 0.759273240324823417 inches from APL.  *goes back to lurkdom*


----------



## Carmelella

GrowAHead said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I have a question - I did not join this challenge - but I was thinking of joining the 2013 APL challenge.  Since there are 2.5 months left this year I'm optimistically hoping to gain about 2 inches of length .  How far do you all think I am from APL (pic is with wet hair after a wash).
> 
> NikkiQ  If I make it before Dec can I be a 2012 Ninja too?
> 
> Thanks!



Not even an inch away. U look very very close


----------



## NikkiQ

GrowAHead said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I have a question - I did not join this challenge - but I was thinking of joining the 2013 APL challenge.  Since there are 2.5 months left this year I'm optimistically hoping to gain about 2 inches of length .  How far do you all think I am from APL (pic is with wet hair after a wash).
> 
> NikkiQ  If I make it before Dec can I be a 2012 Ninja too?
> 
> Thanks!



I agree with al the other ladies. You look like you're like kissing APL now. You'll have Ninja status by early to mid November young lady!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Poutchi

I also believe you are really close to apl 
In prep to my twists i am still debatting whether or not i should blow dry/ flat  iron before or just go like after a wash and just hope he won't rack through my hair ... what do you guys think?


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm hating on my 9yr old DD's APL hair, lol!!  I had her hair cut to SL back in May due to severe damage.  I've also been trimming away her damaged ends after getting her hair blow dried and straightened at the time of that trim.  I went there to solve a problem and left with a whole new set of problems.  So I vowed to never let anyone near my child's head again.  She had a HUGE growth spurt over the Summer so I can't wait for Summer 2013 to get here!  She beat me to APL .  Now she is in her own TBSL (Training Bra Strap Length ) challenge!

This is her two-day twist out:
View attachment 172719

APL!!:
View attachment 172721

She loves her natural and says she will never put chemicals in it and advises me to do the same.  She is going to be disappointed when she find out I'm relaxing at 12 weeks post next week.


----------



## Phaer

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm hating on my 9yr old DD's APL hair, lol!!  I had her hair cut to SL back in May due to severe damage.  I've also been trimming away her damaged ends after getting her hair blow dried and straightened at the time of that trim.  I went there to solve a problem and left with a whole new set of problems.  So I vowed to never let anyone near my child's head again.  She had a HUGE growth spurt over the Summer so I can't wait for Summer 2013 to get here!  She beat me to APL .  Now she is in her own TBSL (Training Bra Strap Length ) challenge!
> 
> This is her two-day twist out:
> 
> APL!!:
> 
> She loves her natural and says she will never put chemicals in it and advises me to do the same.  She is going to be disappointed when she find out I'm relaxing at 12 weeks post next week.



such gorgeous hair! drools.... so shiny and thick.  If she wasn't a kid, I may hate too.


----------



## KiWiStyle

GrowAHead said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I have a question - I did not join this challenge - but I was thinking of joining the 2013 APL challenge.  Since there are 2.5 months left this year I'm optimistically hoping to gain about 2 inches of length .  How far do you all think I am from APL (pic is with wet hair after a wash).
> 
> NikkiQ  If I make it before Dec can I be a 2012 Ninja too?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, you are almost there.  If you are relaxed, most likely you are already there if you straighten your new growth.


----------



## NikkiQ

gvin89 said:


> Ok ladies...a sista needs a little help.
> 
> So I'm 14 wks preggo and noticed that my styles aren't lasting as long. I could normally rock 2-strands or a flat twist updo for a min of 2 weeks/max 3. Now I'm only making it one. On top of that, my hair is more drier and scalp more itchy than it was pre-pregnancy. I'm getting the lil' whole rings when I detangle. I haven't changed my reggie: wash and deep condition bi-weekly/spritz, moisturize, and seal nightly/tie up with a satin scarf/bonnet.
> 
> Today, I decided to take a little time to do some heavy moisturizing. I used a creme conditioner to cleanse, deep condition with AO GPB with heat, then used QB CTDG, sectioned hair into 8 sections to detangle. Then used QB AOHC to moisturize each section and installed some @NikkiQ inspired plait/braids. I sealed each one with QB OHHB. My hair feels good now, but I fear it's gonna feel dry and brittle after it air dries. *Any suggestions tips?*
> 
> On a good tip though, I'm a little pass collarbone in the back and on the sides behind ear. My front sides are right on my shoulders and the very front are pass my chin. I am still very hopeful that I can get close to APL by December 31st.


 
gvin89 what other products do you have in your stash already that are moisturizers? For my braids, I use SM aloe and yucca thickening growth milk. A little dab and my hair is soft for DAYS! Love that stuff!


----------



## PinkPeony

KiWiStyle
Her hair is so pretty!

~~~~~~~
Ok I'm claiming Apl,you guys are too sweetd


----------



## livinthevida

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks ladies for all the emotional support.  I actually feel better now that I have shared this with people, God has already began the healing process.  @livinthevida I am so very sorry for your loss :-(.  It must be so hard dealing with the loss of a sister, I pray that God continue to heal your heart and soul and give you peace.


Thank You @KiWiStyle! 

My Sister, her smile, her laugh, her enthusiasm for life, is forever in my heart. I think of her everyday whenever I consider "Now what would my sister do?"  I am convinced it is her spirit that keeps me grounded and level headed in my life. When I think "I can't" I simply "DO!" 

Saves me EVERY TIME!


----------



## livinthevida

Blairx0 said:


> October 2011 vs. October 2012. Slow but it is progress!
> 
> View attachment 172613


Great progress @Blairx0! 



jprayze said:


> So I love looking at comparison pics...same bun using same foundation 6 months later.  I love MN for growth, but PSing for retaining is giving me Everything!
> 
> If you haven't already, consider joining the buns, twists, braids challenge
> 
> View attachment 172659


WOW! @jprayze now that is a BUN! Amazing difference between the two! 



NikkiQ said:


> Pulled on one of my braids and it reaches APL in the front braided up and hangs a little past my shoulders when wet!!! Woohoo!! :woohoo:
> 
> Rebraiding will begin in a few hours. Not feeling too hot today so I'm kinda sluggish. Bleh.


Congratulations @NikkiQ! 



pelohello said:


> @KiWiStyle, I am so happy that everything turned out well & @livinthevida, I am so sorry for your lost. I will keep you and your families in my prayers.
> 
> @blairx0, Great Progress!!
> 
> @jprayze, that bun looks great!!
> 
> Morning Ladies!!!!
> 
> I went for a power walk today & it felt sooo good. I covered my hair w/ a silk bonnet and a hat since it was so chilly this morning. When I took off my bonnet & hat, my sis remarked on how healthy my hair looked and then asked me if I flat ironed my hair this morning. I told her no that I hadn't flat ironed my hair in 2wks. I told her that I have been M&S and baggying my ends every night. I was really happy that she commented on my hair; b/c for the longest she thought this hair journey and me being on this website was crazy. It's funny b/c when I started last year and she was clowning me, I told her that one day she will be asking ME for advice on hair care tips.


Thank You @pelohello :wink2:



Poutchi said:


> Hey everyone...
> It has been a looong while... How is everyone doing? My hair is considerably growing... I am not apl yet but i am on way i think
> This is flat iron bantu knot out combed i had right before i wash out the flat iron job


 @Poutchi! Doing good here as Vida Ninja! & Nice results on the bantu knot I see the soft waves!


----------



## gvin89

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Thank You @KiWiStyle!
> 
> My Sister, her smile, her laugh, her enthusiasm for life, is forever in my heart. I think of her everyday whenever I consider "Now what would my sister do?"  I am convinced it is her spirit that keeps me grounded and level headed in my life. When I think "I can't" I simply "DO!"
> 
> Saves me EVERY TIME!



How did I miss this? I'm so sorry livinthevida...I just sent one up for you and your family and will continue to do so.


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> gvin89 what other products do you have in your stash already that are moisturizers? For my braids, I use SM aloe and yucca thickening growth milk. A little dab and my hair is soft for DAYS! Love that stuff!



NikkiQ, I don't have much: Claudie's Isha cream, Jane Carter Nourish & Shine. I will run to Target and pick up the SM


----------



## livinthevida

3jsmom said:


> Here is my hair pics, sorry for the blurry pic


Great shine 3jsmom! What do you put into your hair for these results?



GrowAHead said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I have a question - I did not join this challenge - but I was thinking of joining the 2013 APL challenge.  Since there are 2.5 months left this year I'm optimistically hoping to gain about 2 inches of length .  How far do you all think I am from APL (pic is with wet hair after a wash).
> 
> @NikkiQ  If I make it before Dec can I be a 2012 Ninja too?
> 
> Thanks!


GrowAHead I agree with the ladies! You are right at the APL line so very close!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=48861


gvin89 said:


> Ok ladies...a sista needs a little help.
> 
> So I'm 14 wks preggo and noticed that my styles aren't lasting as long.  I could normally rock 2-strands or a flat twist updo for a min of 2 weeks/max 3.  Now I'm only making it one.  On top of that, my hair is more drier and scalp more itchy than it was pre-pregnancy.  I'm getting the lil' whole rings when I detangle.  I haven't changed my reggie: wash and deep condition bi-weekly/spritz, moisturize, and seal nightly/tie up with a satin scarf/bonnet.
> 
> Today, I decided to take a little time to do some heavy moisturizing.  I used a creme conditioner to cleanse, deep condition with AO GPB with heat, then used QB CTDG, sectioned hair into 8 sections to detangle.  Then used QB AOHC to moisturize each section and installed some @NikkiQ inspired plait/braids.  I sealed each one with QB OHHB.  My hair feels good now, but I fear it's gonna feel dry and brittle after it air dries.  Any suggestions tips?
> 
> On a good tip though, I'm a little pass collarbone in the back and on the sides behind ear.  My front sides are right on my shoulders and the very front are pass my chin.  I am still very hopeful that I can get close to APL by December 31st.


gvin89 I have great results when I apply OCO on air dried hair. You can also apply a little of your hair product (very little) to damp hair and your style will last. It's a great idea too in setting your hair in sections this helps to keep your curls soft and natural when moisturizing each set!



gvin89 said:


> How did I miss this? I'm so sorry @livinthevida...I just sent one up for you and your family and will continue to do so.


Thank You! My Sister went with God in 2010. Our family and friends are really in a great place now. Thank You ladies for all the Love and Support!



KiWiStyle said:


> I'm hating on my 9yr old DD's APL hair, lol!!  I had her hair cut to SL back in May due to severe damage.  I've also been trimming away her damaged ends after getting her hair blow dried and straightened at the time of that trim.  I went there to solve a problem and left with a whole new set of problems.  So I vowed to never let anyone near my child's head again.  She had a HUGE growth spurt over the Summer so I can't wait for Summer 2013 to get here!  She beat me to APL .  Now she is in her own TBSL (Training Bra Strap Length ) challenge!
> 
> This is her two-day twist out:
> View attachment 172719
> 
> APL!!:
> View attachment 172721
> 
> She loves her natural and says she will never put chemicals in it and advises me to do the same.  She is going to be disappointed when she find out I'm relaxing at 12 weeks post next week.


She has bea-U-tiful hair KiWiStyle! She is smart to in advising mommy not to use chemicals. An official APL Ninja  she is!


----------



## GrowAHead

Thanks for the encouragement ladies !!! I'll post another pic in December


----------



## Lurkee

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Amen KiWiStyle! I am happy for you and your family that everyone is home safe.
> 
> I still wish when I received the call about my sister that she too was safe yet she is now with God. She was my ONLY SISTER and I miss her very very much. It is two years tomorrow that we set her ashes at sea.
> 
> May God Continue to Keep You and Your Family Safe :wink2:



livinthevida, I missed your post. I am really sorry this happened to you. Sorry for your loss. My close friend lost a brother suddenly this year and I can see she hurts every single day. They say time is a healer but I think time reduces the sting but the pain is alway there.


----------



## 3jsmom

livinthevida a Nexxus finishing spray


----------



## Kerryann

uhm the gym along with oils and aloe vera juice on scalp brings many smells tis all OMG 

i kept smelling my hair in kickboxing so funktified


----------



## NikkiQ

Just got back from an education fair on base. Guess I can finish off these braids now. I'm taking my dear old time with them too.


----------



## lamaria211

Trying to come up with a cute PS the dh has made a few comments about my satin scarf


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I'm cowashing tonite and putting my Bantu knots back in for my knot out. This is my fav low manipulation hairstyle and I enjoy the compliments 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Trying to come up with a cute PS the dh has made a few comments about my satin scarf



Lmao! How bout a navy bun or using a banana clip

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Finally finished these darn braids! I'm not doing it like this anymore lol. I rather take all of my hair down and start from scratch.


----------



## BrownSkin89

Darenia said:
			
		

> BrownSkin89 What are you waiting for? Come on lady get going we want you to join us in the BSL 2013 challenge. M&S, PS, drink your water and do all those other good things you KNOW  you shoulda been doing. Cheering you on...:woohoo:



Haha I'm in! Thanks where do I sign up? BSL 2013 y'all!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beautyintheyes

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Finally finished these darn braids! I'm not doing it like this anymore lol. I rather take all of my hair down and start from scratch.



Hello I am so curious about your regi I just started wearing raids under my wig but I work out every day do you wash every day or once a week?


----------



## BrownSkin89

polished07 said:
			
		

> Doesn't caffeine and sugar stunt your growth? Grad school has be going crazy with the coffee and the sugar I need to better for my hair and these 6 lbs I gained over the last 5 weeks!



I think so! I was drinking coffee like crazy these past 2 years of being natural because I had 70hr weeks. Now, it's water water water!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BrownSkin89

jprayze said:
			
		

> September 27 to today



That's buhnanas!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BrownSkin89

Just repurchased something that kept my 4a dry hair soft and moisturized for daysss - Care Free Curl Gold instant moisturizer. Haha yes I'm bringing it back to the 7th grade y'all!

I used it by accident last year while trying to finish up leftover products. Hello water & hello glycerin. Keeps my hair nice and shiny and soft! Sealing it in w/ coconut oil.

Also, I bought the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie and I'm not impressed. Miss Jessie's, although more expressive, had more hold and a lot more moisture. So...I'm not sure if I can return this to cvs or what. 

Congrats to the APL grads! And I'm so in for BSL 2013

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BrownSkin89

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> As promised here is my story, I still can't stop crying and thanking God. I just copied and pasted this from my FB page which is why it says today.
> 
> Today I experienced the worst few minutes of my life. I sent Triniti off with my friend, Triniti's BFF and another friend for a girls day out shopping and lunch. About an hour later I received a call from my friend crying hysterically saying there was an accident. I asked her if my baby and everybody was ok but she just cried and cried. I started yelling telling her to tell me my child is ok but all she did was cry hysterically and telling me I was making her nervous. At that time my husband came to the door asking what happened. I just gave him the phone because my friend never reassured me that my baby was ok and I was freaking out, I was terrified to hear what she would say once she finally collected herself. My husband went back outside to talk and I collapsed to my knees near the door and just started praying. When I was done I went back to the door just to search Rory's face for signs my baby/everyone was ok. He looked at me and shook his head YES. THANK YOU JESUS!!! I felt for what seemed like an eternity that my baby was gone...I never want to feel like this ever, ever again.
> 
> UNDERSTAND THIS:
> If you ever have to tell another person that there was a car accident or any other type of incident where someone could be seriously injured or killed but they weren't, PLEASE first and foremost assure that person that everyone and specifically their loved one is just fine and if you are too upset, leave that task to someone else. Say something like this: everybody is just fine, don't worry but.... By the way, my friend never calmed down enough to tell us anything. The fireman on the scene took her phone and reassured Rory that all was well and there were just a few scrapes, bruises and a bloody lip between the four of them. I'm thankful tonight that my friend and the girls are doing fine. So tonight my baby gets anything she wants. She even tried to juice me for an iPhone...ummm, I don't think so baby girl but mommy love you dearly so instead you can watch the Disney Channel until you pass out! She is so happy to be home. She said, "I'm just happy to be home where I feel safe". She could never imagine just how happy I am.
> 
> I'm still haunted with the thought of what might have been and can't seem to shake that feeling.  I keep asking God to remove it from my mind and heart because it makes me cry all over again.  Today was the first time my daughter has left my sight since Saturday evening, I can't wait to pick her up from school today.  I hug and kiss her more, I watch her sleep and kiss her some more and tell her how much I love her more which should be impossible because this is what we do all day anyway.  This was one nightmare i'm blessed to have wakened from.



Praise HIM! I'm happy she's okay and looks like you have a smart kid on your hands, asking for an iPhone after that haha.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Just finished CWing with Ion Hard Water condish I love the way this condish makes my hair feel!


----------



## NikkiQ

beautyintheyes said:


> Hello I am so curious about your regi I just started wearing raids under my wig but I work out every day do you wash every day or once a week?


 
I usually leave my braids/Celies in for 2 weeks at a time. On wash days I shampoo and DC overnight. Next day I wash the DC out,detangle and braid. I've started working out about 5 days a week and cowash about twice a week. M&S when I can remember. I'm pretty bad at it. That's about it really.


----------



## PinkPeony

lamaria211 said:


> Trying to come up with a cute PS the dh has made a few comments about my satin scarf


lamaria211 let me know if you come up with anything,dh doesn't know me any different but I'm ready to let my sexy out


----------



## PinkPeony

NikkiQ said:


> I usually leave my braids/Celies in for 2 weeks at a time. On wash days I shampoo and DC overnight. Next day I wash the DC out,detangle and braid. I've started working out about 5 days a week and cowash about twice a week. M&S when I can remember. I'm pretty bad at it. That's about it really.



Simple maintenance is usually the best


----------



## beautyintheyes

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I usually leave my braids/Celies in for 2 weeks at a time. On wash days I shampoo and DC overnight. Next day I wash the DC out,detangle and braid. I've started working out about 5 days a week and cowash about twice a week. M&S when I can remember. I'm pretty bad at it. That's about it really.



Good that's what I do now! Thank you  I hope my hair gets as long as yours


----------



## KiWiStyle

BrownSkin89 said:
			
		

> Praise HIM! I'm happy she's okay and looks like you have a smart kid on your hands, asking for an iPhone after that haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



BrownSkin89 thank you hun and yes, she seized the moment.  The sad thing is, if I had the money I might have bought her an iPhone.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Co washed last nite and then moisturized and sealed. I then put in Bantu Knots for a knot out today. This is my fav PS.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## gvin89

Anyone using seamless combs? What are the benefits?

Update: found a thread dedicated to this, but still interested in the responses from my apl sistas.


----------



## lamaria211

gvin89 said:


> Anyone using seamless combs? What are the benefits?
> 
> Update: found a thread dedicated to this, but still interested in the responses from my apl sistas.



I love my seamless comb so much I ordered 2 more. They glide thru the hair effortlessly no snagging or pulling I'll never use a regular comb again


----------



## Seamonster

^ love my seamless, it is a miracle, before I found it I was a fan of the Ouidad. Haven't used that in so long because my seamless is finer tooth so I don't have to use three combs, and it removes less hair, but is better for avoiding knots.

I bought three, but someone took one of them, so I hide the last two I have. I want more!


----------



## livinthevida

Lurkee said:


> @livinthevida, I missed your post. I am really sorry this happened to you. Sorry for your loss. My close friend lost a brother suddenly this year and I can see she hurts every single day. They say time is a healer but I think time reduces the sting but the pain is alway there.


Thank Youuuuuuuuuu @Lurkee


----------



## livinthevida

Thank Youuuuuuuu shortdub78!   !

_P.S. where is your avatar pic? it shows only a question mark these days!
_


----------



## Evolving78

livinthevida said:


> Thank Youuuuuuuu shortdub78!   !
> 
> _P.S. where is your avatar pic? it shows only a question mark these days!
> _



i need a new pic!


----------



## Meritamen

I want to claim APL so badly, my hair is literally a cenimeter or two away from the point where I would feel comfortable claiming it. It would be awesome if I made it in November just in time for my second big chop anniversay but at least I know now that I will make by the year's end unless something horrid were to happen. _Finally!_


----------



## gvin89

lamaria211 and Seamonster, thanks! What brand or where did you purchase?


----------



## Seamonster

gvin89 I have Mason Pearson


----------



## NikkiQ

Braids in a pony and *sigh* fuzzy already. Guess these won't be staying in for long.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna take my braids down on Sunday. I'm so over these things lookin fuzzy so quickly after taking so long doing them this darn small. Going back to my regular sized Celies.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## polished07

Omg I'm dying to get my hair straightened! Time for a new weave so I can indulge in long straight hair for a couple months!


----------



## Guinan

Happy Friday Ladies!!

This weekend is my hair wash day and I couldn't be happier Today I plan on slapping on some Alma oil and pinning my hair up and then tomorrow I plan on DC for a couple of hrs and then braiding it up in 4 braids. Sunday or Monday I will flat iron. This is the last time I am flat ironing until my next length check in Jan!! So I am going to savor these last two wks. 

This weekend I am prepping for my hair hybernation I am looking to purchase some MN and an another vitamin. I hoping to have enough courage to purchase the MN in person. I CANNOT wait for my hair hybernation!! Even though I LOVE straight hair, but it has been so annoying worrying about it reverting and it getting caught on things. I REALLY miss my protective styles. Mini braids and navy buns here I come!!


----------



## Kerryann

my braids are still doing good i refuse to take them out until Nov.24th


----------



## lovebug10

HIIII EVERYONEE! 

I know, i know... ive been a ghost and fell off the face of the earth. school started and my life has been such a whirlwind. I realized I had nice progress from summer but something about starting the school semester makes me say "bye bye hair care." Decided to turn my haircare status around. Hopefully I can make it to APL or grazing APL by dec 31st. 

I just clarified (for the 1st time ever) with the Redken Cleansing Cream Shampoo. Now I'm in a plastic cap with a moisturizing DC (forget the name but its in a purple jar by Redken). I realized i never do moisturizing DC and I wonder why my hair is snap, crackle popping all over the place.

Plan is the rollerset tonight. I PROMISE i will post a pic to show the results!

Missed you ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks for the update lovebug10! Let us know how your hair comes out!

Anyone else have big hair plans this weekend??


----------



## Carmelella

pelohello 

Where do u get ur alma oil?? I've heard great things about it


----------



## Carmelella

I completed my protective/ workout/ I have no time student style yesterday!

Corn rowed the front and bun in the back. Just wrapped around a SSNR track to fluff up the bun and also use it to partially protect my hair.  I hope this lasts me 1 - 1.5 weeks.  Every few days I might take down the bun to moisturize, but I won't be combing through it or manipulating too much.  I'm over 4 months post so that's a nono.

Washed with CON argon oil sulphate free
Tried the matching conditioner and it was good. I didn't FEEL slip but detangling in the shower was not hard at all. Added some aphogee 2 minute reconstructor.

S-curl and coconut oil MS.

















If the braids work out I will repeat next week and add do a half sew-in for the back with a curly or Afro textured hair.  This was where I got the idea:





I hope to get better with my braiding style


----------



## gvin89

I soooo need to learn how to cornrow and flat twist my own hair. I'm very limited in styling. How did you guys learn? Any suggestions on tutorials?


----------



## Carmelella

gvin89 said:
			
		

> I soooo need to learn how to cornrow and flat twist my own hair. I'm very limited in styling. How did you guys learn? Any suggestions on tutorials?



My cousin showed me the basic steps years ago in a 10 minute session.  The key is to just practice, it won't look stellar at first but after a couple tries it will.  It's a repeating pattern of finger movements and it's really about training ur brain to do it without thinking of where do I put my finger next.  Trust me, watch a tutorial on YT and after a few tries u will get it.  GL


----------



## menina

i'm gonna get highlights by the end of the year.
i wanna put braids in my hair before i get the highlights.
i've been trying different products.
i may be APL.


----------



## NikkiQ

Carmelella said:


> I completed my protective/ workout/ I have no time student style yesterday!
> 
> Corn rowed the front and bun in the back. Just wrapped around a SSNR track to fluff up the bun and also use it to partially protect my hair.  I hope this lasts me 1 - 1.5 weeks.  Every few days I might take down the bun to moisturize, but I won't be combing through it or manipulating too much.  I'm over 4 months post so that's a nono.
> 
> Washed with CON argon oil sulphate free
> Tried the matching conditioner and it was good. I didn't FEEL slip but detangling in the shower was not hard at all. Added some aphogee 2 minute reconstructor.
> 
> S-curl and coconut oil MS.
> 
> If the braids work out I will repeat next week and add do a half sew-in for the back with a curly or Afro textured hair.  This was where I got the idea:
> 
> I hope to get better with my braiding style



Came out really cute Carmelella!! How long you gonna leave this style in? Just a week and redo like you said or stretch it a bit if it works out really well?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Kb3auty

Hi ladies, 

i was checking out all the pic and updates, congrats to all of you on your growth. Congrats to all the ladies that made it to APL! 

I know I've been MIA since June. Summer was very stressful for me. Got a cancer scare from my doctor, had surgery, but at the end no cancer. Thank God!

had my hair in synthetic braids from the beginning of September. I just straightened out my hair to do a length check, no bunno! i have lost so much hair. I know i did a trim last week, but i didn't trim that much. not sure if it's all the stress. And now school is back in session so no time to really take care of my hair. 

set back, but i know i will eventually get there!


----------



## Phaer

sorry for the scare kb3auty.


----------



## BrownSkin89

Sitting here trying to finish my blog post for Mz. Mahogany Chic...

Protein Treatment last night w/ Africa's Best Hair Mayo & a moisture & seal with Carefree Curl Gold & Castor Oil. May do a twist-out with either the rest of my curly meringue Miss Jessie's which I WILL be repurchasing because even though the price was high the moisture and hold on my 4A hair was unmistakable.

Also, I'm like 2.5 inches from APL, even with the trims and other nonsense. New photo in the album.

Two weeks into daily:
1000mcg Biotin
1000mg MSM
Vitamin C & A
Garlic
Multi-vitamin

My energy and skin were icky before and my eyesight was starting to go! OMG! Vitamin A deficiency I think! I was seeing blurry for a while, it was truly frightening.

More fruits and I'm going to try to co-wash twice a week again because I've been SLACKING and winter is around the corner and winter in Jersey is NO FLIPPING JOKE!

BLAH BLAH - so how is everyone else doing?


----------



## LadyRaider

Gracious! I had such good luck with the Wen Pomegranate that I friend let me use at the gym. Since I ordered the Wen Almond Mint though, I really haven't had as good results. 

Today I thought I'd be something and use Wen, and then the Ouidad Moisture Block and that's it. The wash and go was pretty at first. But boy, by the time I got home I had some seriously, seriously tight curls to deal with. Not a good outcome!

Rinsed my hair and used the AS I AM cowash and then braided my hair for bed. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## Firstborn2

brownskin98 if you don't mind me asking, does the garlic supplement actually help slow down the shedding?


----------



## Carmelella

Kb3auty said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> i was checking out all the pic and updates, congrats to all of you on your growth. Congrats to all the ladies that made it to APL!
> 
> I know I've been MIA since June. Summer was very stressful for me. Got a cancer scare from my doctor, had surgery, but at the end no cancer. Thank God!
> 
> had my hair in synthetic braids from the beginning of September. I just straightened out my hair to do a length check, no bunno! i have lost so much hair. I know i did a trim last week, but i didn't trim that much. not sure if it's all the stress. And now school is back in session so no time to really take care of my hair.
> 
> set back, but i know i will eventually get there!



Well at least ur healthy.  I'm sure the stress and sx took a toll on u.  I would literally be pulling my hair out.  Glad to hear u r ok


----------



## Carmelella

If it works out I'll definitely stretch it.  I've been religious with the head scarf around the house to slow the fuzzies, lol.  Also to keep the flakes at bay I'll add a few drops of oil on my scalp with an applicator bottle.  I'll let u know how long it lasts.


----------



## GrowAHead

Hi Ladies!  LHCF is definitely turning me into a product junkie... I have waaayyy more stuff than I could use in 6 months!!  Buutttt tell me the truth about Wen?  I've seen a lot of mention in this thread - do you think it's helped you get to APL quicker?  If so what makes it so much better than just co-washing?

Thanks!


----------



## jprayze

I wanted to start wash wknd last nite but I got home From work and crashed!!!


----------



## Phaer

I wanted to share this cute infomercial about growing hair.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-ciMuVhDXA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## longhairdreaming

Phaer said:
			
		

> I wanted to share this cute infomercial about growing hair.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-ciMuVhDXA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



That was cute lol


----------



## NikkiQ

This gloomy, rainy weather is making me want to DC my hair (IDK why) but I'm gonna hold out for a week before attempting to style this hair again.


----------



## Kb3auty

Carmelella said:


> Well at least ur healthy. I'm sure the stress and sx took a toll on u. I would literally be pulling my hair out. Glad to hear u r ok


 

Thank you sweety, so am I. My main fear was losing my hair, so i prayed, i pleaded with God, and said if it is so, let it be, as long as i have my crown and glory. I guess i'm happy it wasnt all of my hair. I probably did pull at my hair at some point and not realized it.

  God is good! 

count it all joy!


----------



## Kb3auty

But i have to say this, all you ladies look great. I am so proud of you all. you are my inspiration!


----------



## Gryphyn

Phaer said:


> I wanted to share this cute infomercial about growing hair.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-ciMuVhDXA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



IA,  very cute. And all have gorgeous hair!


----------



## BrownSkin89

Firstborn2 said:
			
		

> brownskin98 if you don't mind me asking, does the garlic supplement actually help slow down the shedding?



Honestly I'm taking it as a precaution and for other health benefits. I've been moisturizing more and sealing more so even though I AM seeing less shedding it might be a combination of things.

HHG !! - Grace


----------



## jprayze

Hey everybody...here's my plan until the end of 2012.  Hopefully will be close to BSB by the end???

1.  One more time to heat style/trim until the end of the year (except if I have to blow dry my hair before braids).  Want to get a light trim so I don't have raggedy ends at BSB.
2.  Continued Daily Use of MN either straight or mixed
3.  Vitamins - 2x/daily Viviscal (just started 2 days ago), 1000 mcg biotin 1x/daily, Calcium Vit/D 2x/daily, and a multi vitamin (I split them up between breakfast, lunch, and dinner.)
4.  Increased water intake.  Drink 24oz of water first thing in the am and then continue from there.
5.  Scalp massages with the EO blend for hair growth on my 'problem areas'
*OOPS...make that 9! *
6.  Continued tea rinses to combat shedding and strengthen strands...alternating between chamomile and black
7.  Lots of protective styling...BUNS, BUNS and more buns 
8.  Aiming to deep condition at least one a week!  Alter Ego Garlic is one of my staples.  
_9.  This is a hard one...no more length checks until I straighten in December for end of the year check ins!_


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:


> Hey everybody...here's my plan until the end of 2012.  Hopefully will be close to BSB by the end???
> 
> 1.  One more time to heat style/trim until the end of the year (except if I have to blow dry my hair before braids).  Want to get a light trim so I don't have raggedy ends at BSB.
> 2.  Continued Daily Use of MN either straight or mixed
> 3.  Vitamins - 2x/daily Viviscal (just started 2 days ago), 1000 mcg biotin 1x/daily, Calcium Vit/D 2x/daily, and a multi vitamin (I split them up between breakfast, lunch, and dinner.)
> 4.  Increased water intake.  Drink 24oz of water first thing in the am and then continue from there.
> 5.  Scalp massages with the EO blend for hair growth on my 'problem areas'
> OOPS...make that 9!
> 6.  Continued tea rinses to combat shedding and strengthen strands...alternating between chamomile and black
> 7.  Lots of protective styling...BUNS, BUNS and more buns
> 8.  Aiming to deep condition at least one a week!  Alter Ego Garlic is one of my staples.
> 9.  This is a hard one...no more length checks until I straighten in December for end of the year check ins!



Sounds like a great reggie!


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!! It's Sunday. Time to take down these braids!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Braids are out finally! Felt like it took forever lol







Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:


> Braids are out finally! Felt like it took forever lol
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



someone looks happy.


----------



## lamaria211

Phaer said:


> I wanted to share this cute infomercial about growing hair.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-ciMuVhDXA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Too cute
Sending it to my sis


----------



## Phaer

I think I have to start doing tea rinses, my hair sheds too much.


----------



## jprayze

Phaer said:
			
		

> I think I have to start doing tea rinses, my hair sheds too much.



They helped me a lot!


----------



## Phaer

jprayze said:


> They helped me a lot!



I'm about to search for your posts on them.


----------



## Guinan

Phaer, thanks for the video. It makes me wanna go natural!

jprayze, your reggie looks awesome!

NikkiQ, your hair looks soooo healthy!!

lovebug10, WELCOME BACK!!

Carmelella, I got my Amla oil from my local indian grocer. If you dont have one accesible to you, you can always buy it from Amazon.com. I initially bought mines from Amazon. BTW, your braids look great!!

menina, I want highlights too! I wanna get silver chunks on the front of my hair (like storm from xmen). But I am going to wait until I'm BSL or MBL.

GrowAHead, I've heard GREAT things about Wen. I believe that there is a thread about Wen. I wanna try so bad, maybe next year I'll give it a shot.

Morning Ladies!!!
This weekend I DC for 2.5 hrs, air dryed in braids and then flat ironed. Since the end of Septemeber until yesterday, I have been flat ironing my hair every 2wks. I've learned a couple of things. For starters I've learned that I dont have to blow dry my hair 1st in order to flat iron my hair. I also learned that my ends were extremely dry from flat ironing. Daily M&S and baggying has SAVED my ends.


----------



## NikkiQ

Roots=evidence of growth. Glad I dyed my hair so I can track my progress.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

Phaer said:


> I think I have to start doing tea rinses, my hair sheds too much.



Tea rinses are great literally stopped my pp shedding the first time I tried it


----------



## KiWiStyle

Trying to muster the energy to do my pre-relaxer shampoo regimen this morning.  I'll be relaxing on Friday at 12 weeks post so wish me luck.  Hopefully after I relax I'll only be an inch from APL.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I had a dream my hair was suddenly hip length, curly or wavy  with blonde in it. I kept playing with it because I was so amazed. Then I went to try and take a picture in the mirror and that's when I woke up. Lol.


----------



## lamaria211

I used Garnier leave in on my dry hair today for the first time and (in the words of my 3yr old) I yiked it!


----------



## NikkiQ

Quoting this from over in the twist/braid/bun challenge...



NikkiQ said:


> *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....I MADE A BUN!!!!!!!!!!! I cheated a bit with a sock donut bun thingie,but still! I'm over here Dougie-ing like a fool right now! I'm so super stupid tickled I can't stop smiling!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## menina

pelohello said:


> menina, I want highlights too! I wanna get silver chunks on the front of my hair (like storm from xmen). But I am going to wait until I'm BSL or MBL.



pelohelloyea i want a brown and a blonde. i was gonna wait too, but i'm soo ready to change this hair, i'm over just black. i' happy to hear your ends are doing well. your hair looks great!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Last nite I shampooed with Elasta QP creme conditioning shampoo then I did my protein with Aphogee 2 min, and finally DCed with ORS replenishing conditioner that I added some oils to. I air dried then M&S before doing my Bantu knots. I have been working hard to stay on regimen and I must say I'm super excited, nervous, anxious, and impatient all in one lol. I'm just ready to reach long lengths and whip my hair back and forth lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Sounds like a good wash day! Did you take the bantu knots down yet SincerelyBeautiful?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^Sounds like a good wash day! Did you take the bantu knots down yet SincerelyBeautiful?



Yes mam I did and I will try to take some pics here in a little bit to show how it turned out.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Yayyyyyyyy pictures!!!! I always love seeing yall's pictures. Get to share your progress...and give us styles we can steal


----------



## RayRayFurious

Figured out how to do a great twist-out and I'm so excited. I could never  get them right before. Check out Dchaney on YouTube for her tutorial.

But I washed my hair with Shea Moisture Curl and Shine Shampoo, conditioned with HE Hello Hydration. Then I dried my hair in a towel for a bit, applied Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie, added Castor Oil, and aloe vera gel to smooth. I absolutely hate adding gel to my hair. Like the whole wash and go thing is NOT for me -- at least in the 2 years that I've been natural. Buy my hair looked pretty darn good!

I had a wedding to go to on Saturday, but no time to wash my hair. So I redid the twist-out, using a little bit of the Curl Enhancing Smoothie on parts that felt dry and then smoothed some Eco-Styler Argan Oil gel on my hair (just a little). Shiny, beautiful twist-out updo! I think I will be doing this once a week. My hair hasn't felt this good in a minute.


----------



## RayRayFurious

P.S. I'm getting my hair straightened next week. Hype! I haven't had it professionally straightened in almost 3 years  Just hope I don't get any damage...or that I'm not taken back to shoulder or neck length. I will be very vocal. Trust me. But I know my hair is uneven from my at-home trims.


----------



## KiWiStyle

RayRayFurious said:
			
		

> P.S. I'm getting my hair straightened next week. Hype! I haven't had it professionally straightened in almost 3 years  Just hope I don't get any damage...or that I'm not taken back to shoulder or neck length. I will be very vocal. Trust me. But I know my hair is uneven from my at-home trims.



Just make sure you tell your stylist precisely what temperature of heat to use or else your chances of leaving with heat damaged hair is 50/50.  Good luck!!


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> Just make sure you tell your stylist precisely what temperature of heat to use or else your chances of leaving with heat damaged hair is 50/50.  Good luck!!



ITA RayRayFurious! Make sure you are as vocal as possible to get the results you want without getting any type of damage.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

Pre pooing overnight with SD VS, AO GPB and some ceramide oils going to chelate in the morning and DC


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> Yes mam I did and I will try to take some pics here in a little bit to show how it turned out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Here are the pics as promised


----------



## NikkiQ

^^Looks so silky,soft, and shiny! Came out great


----------



## NikkiQ

8 more days til I start the BSL challenge ladies!


----------



## Guinan

SincerelyBeautiful, your hair looks AMAZING!!!

lamaria211, what do you chelate with and what is it for? I heard of people chelate after a relaxer to remove the deposits (I think)? TIA!

Morning Ladies!!!
I bagged my ends overnite yesterday and this morning they felt great!! 

I wore my hair down all day yesterday and you couldn't tell me nothin! I thought my hair looked so nice yesterday. I was swanging it and flipping it from side to side all day; I was real extra I got a couple of side eyes @ work and LOVED every minute of it! I kept thinking, yall just wait till I reach WL.


----------



## NikkiQ

2.5 years relaxer free!!





Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## 3jsmom

NikkiQ I love your color


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Thanks lady!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> 8 more days til I start the BSL challenge ladies!



 I'm soo GEEKED!!!!  I'm going to go harder than ever before, X's 10!


----------



## Kerryann

So I'm in the mineral rich challenge and this vitamin is superb on energy but I can't wait to see if it really helps with hair growth


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> 2.5 years relaxer free!!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Wow, you have a lot of hair!!! It looks very healthy but very thick as well  I love it!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^It is very thick. I break every banana clip and small comb that comes in contact with it


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow it's quiet around here these days!! I guess everyone checked out and are either in the new APL challenge or waiting on the BSL challenge to start


----------



## Blairx0

I'm still here. But these is nothing new to report


----------



## gvin89

I'm still hanging NikkiQ, but no excitement round here. Got my 2-strands in and just riding out the rest of the year. I am ready for the BSL challenge....although I may spend the first quarter still in apl :-/


----------



## NikkiQ

You can still be in the BSL challenge while you wait for APL gvin89!


----------



## hairqueen7

NikkiQ said:


> 2.5 years relaxer free!!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



just Beautiful


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ girl yes most are waiting for the bsl challenge...plus we are all waiting for the end of the year to show out


----------



## Kerryann

Duplicate.........


----------



## NikkiQ

Kerryann said:


> NikkiQ girl yes most are waiting for the bsl challenge...plus we are all waiting for the end of the year to show out



I can't wait for everyone to show up and show out with those final check in pics. Ninjas too!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

hairqueen7 said:


> just Beautiful



Thanks hairqueen7!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> Wow it's quiet around here these days!! I guess everyone checked out and are either in the new APL challenge or waiting on the BSL challenge to start



      


 NikkiQ & Ladies! Vida Ninja Checking IN! I may be busy BUT I'm not OUT! 

In true Vida Ninja fashion  calling all APL Ninjas to check in STAT! We still have to December 31, 2012 Ladies!


----------



## livinthevida

Carmelella said:


> I completed my protective/ workout/ I have no time student style yesterday!
> 
> Corn rowed the front and bun in the back. Just wrapped around a SSNR track to fluff up the bun and also use it to partially protect my hair.  I hope this lasts me 1 - 1.5 weeks.  Every few days I might take down the bun to moisturize, but I won't be combing through it or manipulating too much.  I'm over 4 months post so that's a nono.
> 
> Washed with CON argon oil sulphate free
> Tried the matching conditioner and it was good. I didn't FEEL slip but detangling in the shower was not hard at all. Added some aphogee 2 minute reconstructor.
> 
> S-curl and coconut oil MS.
> 
> If the braids work out I will repeat next week and add do a half sew-in for the back with a curly or Afro textured hair.  This was where I got the idea:
> 
> I hope to get better with my braiding style


Great S-style & pattern Carmelella! 



Kb3auty said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> i was checking out all the pic and updates, congrats to all of you on your growth. Congrats to all the ladies that made it to APL!
> 
> I know I've been MIA since June. Summer was very stressful for me. Got a cancer scare from my doctor, had surgery, but at the end no cancer. Thank God!
> 
> had my hair in synthetic braids from the beginning of September. I just straightened out my hair to do a length check, no bunno! i have lost so much hair. I know i did a trim last week, but i didn't trim that much. not sure if it's all the stress. And now school is back in session so no time to really take care of my hair.
> 
> set back, but i know i will eventually get there!


Happy to hear you are ok Kb3auty :wink2:



BrownSkin89 said:


> Sitting here trying to finish my blog post for Mz. Mahogany Chic...
> 
> Protein Treatment last night w/ Africa's Best Hair Mayo & a moisture & seal with Carefree Curl Gold & Castor Oil. May do a twist-out with either the rest of my curly meringue Miss Jessie's which I WILL be repurchasing because even though the price was high the moisture and hold on my 4A hair was unmistakable.
> 
> Also, I'm like 2.5 inches from APL, even with the trims and other nonsense. New photo in the album.
> 
> Two weeks into daily:
> 1000mcg Biotin
> 1000mg MSM
> Vitamin C & A
> Garlic
> Multi-vitamin
> 
> My energy and skin were icky before and my eyesight was starting to go! OMG! Vitamin A deficiency I think! I was seeing blurry for a while, it was truly frightening.
> 
> More fruits and I'm going to try to co-wash twice a week again because I've been SLACKING and winter is around the corner and winter in Jersey is NO FLIPPING JOKE!
> 
> BLAH BLAH - so how is everyone else doing?


Doing good BrownSkin89! Busy as ever with more staff in my real life   I miss the ladies here and LOVE how I can jump back in anytime to  catch up on HHJ!



Phaer said:


> I wanted to share this cute infomercial about growing hair.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-ciMuVhDXA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


FUNNYYYYYY video Phaer! I bet if this was put out in Primetime Televsion that Patience product would sell out fast 

Beautiful hair NikkiQ! I love the High Bun too we can see the curls and waves in pattern. So pretty! 

Plus we need a countdown GIF to the next BSL Challenge 2013!!! ....hmmmm I wonder if I should create one? :scratchch I'll have to ask our LHCF moderators if they will accept user GIFs? Something simple like the bump only 3 - 2 - 1 for Challenge Countdowns :wink2:

Very nice SincerelyBeautiful! Your hair is really soft!


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies sharing this post over at the BSL 2012 Challenge:

I posted a new Question on creating GIFs for LHCF users! Join the thread and feel free to add ideas. 

My post is available here at _Suggestions, Requests, Q and A:_
*Can LHCF users submit GIFs they created?*


----------



## Seamonster

I have to dust twice a month because I get knots. I know some people just leave their knots and do big trims after they reach a certain length. My hair catches on the knots and creates tangles, so I dust often to avoid that issue. I would seek and destroy everyday, but I am wearing protective hairstyles, so I only get to it a couple of times a month. It actually takes me two months to get through my whole head. 

Hoping to still be able to claim APL after my twice a year hair cut in January. Doing a hot with MT to get my grow on.


----------



## nemi95

Hello ladies. I'm a long time lurked. I haven't joined this challenge, but I would like to in 2013. I'm currently about 1.5" to 2" away from APL. I don't really have a regi and that's my problem. I've been transitioning for over a yr now (didn't really keep track). I decided to go natural just because I didn't like going to the salon and shelling out tons of money when I did go. My hair was full APL several years ago (due to daily co-washing) , but I chopped it off to CL twice due to heat damage. I didn't know what moisturizing and sealing was!


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey nemi95!  

We would love to have you join us not just in 2013, but for the rest of this challenge. So come on in, put ya feet up,make ya-self a sandwhich and get comfortable


----------



## Guinan

nemi95, WELCOME

Seamonster, since wearing my hair straight, I've been dusting every two weeks. I've been prepping for my hair hybernation in two weeks I get knots and tangles too, and I prefer to just cut them out cause they snag on the other hairs.

NikkiQ, I'm still here!! I LUV your bun pic and the braidout pic Your hair is soooooo thick


----------



## lamaria211

Welcome nemi95 I'm just now trying out the daily co Washing thing I hope it works well for me to!


----------



## Seamonster

OMG! NikkiQ your bun is amazing, wow!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thannks Seamonster!! I'm thinking about doing the cowashing and bunning combo for a while. Give the Celies a little bit of a break. Maybe for like a month or so.


----------



## Phaer

I think in addition to doing tea rinses, I will be switching to just finger detangling.  after I removed this last twist install I was singing my apl song (I'm apl [email protected], apl, apl, apl [email protected]! boy was it catchy, lol)  but I lost so much hair that I am afraid I went back to SL, at least when I pull my hair.  I am hoping that my hair is just trying to Punk me,  and will be apl in December.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^ lol @ your APL song. I can imagine you boppin to it too  Why do you think you lost so much hair? Or do you think it was typical shedding that had accumulated while you were in the twists?


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Wow it's quiet around here these days!! I guess everyone checked out and are either in the new APL challenge or waiting on the BSL challenge to start



I have not crossed over yet.  When you go I go so until then, I'm an aspiring APL ninja all the way, ya heard me, lol!


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ lol @ your APL song. I can imagine you boppin to it too  Why do you think you lost so much hair? Or do you think it was typical shedding that had accumulated while you were in the twists?



I don't think it was typical shedding, because, I had taken my time finger detangling my hair over the course of two days to remove shed hair. when I was done I was still apl.  then two days later, I washed it and loss more hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm calling out faithVA and growbaby for not visiting us in a while


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I'm calling out @faithVA and @growbaby for not visiting us in a while


 
Girl I'm too jealous to be hanging all up in here. Y'all over here swanging y'alls hair all in my face. hmph!!

Besides, who can fall this fast moving thread  Making me dizzy 

I will be up in here for the end of year reveals. I love to see all the hair displayed all at once


----------



## NikkiQ

You do know I'm gonna make sure you come back up in here for the reveals right faithVA? Yall know I gots no problem calling people out


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> You do know I'm gonna make sure you come back up in here for the reveals right @faithVA? Yall know I gots no problem calling people out


 
That's cool with me. That's some pretty hair you have in your avi.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> That's cool with me. That's some pretty hair you have in your avi.



Thanks faithVA! Just hit my 2.5 year mark and was too tickled. It was time to change that damn picture anyway lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I'm still in here NikkiQ I'm staying to the end and joining the BSL 13 challenge too. I'm claiming my APL ninja status but I want to be absolutely positive that I retain this length till December. So with that being said....Hell No I won't go!!!! Lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ said:


> Wow it's quiet around here these days!! I guess everyone checked out and are either in the new APL challenge or waiting on the BSL challenge to start



I am still in the fight. I just had been really frustrated with all my shedding. Recently started on black tea rinses. And i as i posted in the tea/coffee rinse challenge i got miracle like results from the first use. I have had 2 wash days so far, and now i can count the hair ( no more than 7) in my comb during daily styling. I am really happy about that. I also got a manson pearson comb. 
I am hesitant to put another sew in as i originally planned for the rest of the year cause the last one did a number on my edges. Still working on a protective style for the rest of the year.
NikkiQ your bun and braid out are so yummy. 
lamaria211 i am due for a clarifyin/chelating poo. Any reason you prepoo before yours? I thought the whole idea of the shampoo was to strip you hair of everything. I ask because i usually prepoo with heavy oils, and i wonder if that would interfere with the effectiveness of the clarifier? Thanks


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna flat iron 3 pieces of hair in the back to compare my Chi, Sedu and InStyler.


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ who won the flat iron straight off competition?


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:


> NikkiQ who won the flat iron straight off competition?



Lol girl it was a more like a mess off. I didn't put the Sedu or InStyler on a high enough setting and I was too scared to use the Chi too much so it all came out lookin stupid.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

i wore a high bun today.  my mom said my hair was cute and asked me if it was all of my hair!


----------



## Kb3auty

Hi NikkiQ, 

i love your bun, and that hair color! 

i'm still here. I've come to peace with my set back. did a co-wash yesterday. Was planning on getting braids done today, but epic fail. 

The lady that was doing my hair, was pulling so much at my hair, i de tangled before i went and apparently it wasn't good enough for her. after several times of asking her to be gentle, i got fed up, told her it was not gonna work out, got up and left. I'm so mad because i wasted two hours, just to go home and waste more time taking them out. my scalp hurt so bad. so now i don't know what i want to do with my hair. was planning on braiding  and hide it under a wig for the winter, figure i could take care of it better that way. or is it better to braid it with human hair for winter? any advice please? 

i'm gonna take my for-ever-trying-to-get-to APL.com self over to the 2013 challenge. i have a new goal. I'm hoping to reach APL by at least May 2013 


It was great, the inspiration was real. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Kb3auty

jprayze said:


> I love a good deal, but I haven't had much success with CD.  Has anyone used this product?



my CD arrived in the mail today, a day late. it smells delicious. ingredients sound good, and i read some great reviews on it. Did anyone else get CD? what are your results with it?


----------



## Phaer

Kb3auty said:


> Hi NikkiQ,
> 
> i love your bun, and that hair color!
> 
> i'm still here. I've come to peace with my set back. did a co-wash yesterday. Was planning on getting braids done today, but epic fail.
> 
> The lady that was doing my hair, was pulling so much at my hair, i de tangled before i went and apparently it wasn't good enough for her. after several times of asking her to be gentle, i got fed up, told her it was not gonna work out, got up and left. I'm so mad because i wasted two hours, just to go home and waste more time taking them out. my scalp hurt so bad. so now i don't know what i want to do with my hair. was planning on braiding  and hide it under a wig for the winter, figure i could take care of it better that way. or is it better to braid it with human hair for winter? any advice please?
> 
> i'm gonna take my for-ever-trying-to-get-to APL.com self over to the 2013 challenge. i have a new goal. I'm hoping to reach APL by at least May 2013
> 
> It was great, the inspiration was real. Thanks ladies!



its was very good of you to walk out.  maybe if more of us did that they would start listening to us.


----------



## lamaria211

So sorry Nikkyq stylist can be vicious sometimes glad you left.
CoWashing for the 3rd day in a row


----------



## NikkiQ

Kb3auty said:


> Hi NikkiQ,
> 
> i love your bun, and that hair color!
> 
> i'm still here. I've come to peace with my set back. did a co-wash yesterday. Was planning on getting braids done today, but epic fail.
> 
> The lady that was doing my hair, was pulling so much at my hair, i de tangled before i went and apparently it wasn't good enough for her. after several times of asking her to be gentle, i got fed up, told her it was not gonna work out, got up and left. I'm so mad because i wasted two hours, just to go home and waste more time taking them out. my scalp hurt so bad. so now i don't know what i want to do with my hair. *was planning on braiding and hide it under a wig for the winter, figure i could take care of it better that way. or is it better to braid it with human hair for winter? any advice please?*
> 
> i'm gonna take my for-ever-trying-to-get-to APL.com self over to the 2013 challenge. i have a new goal. I'm hoping to reach APL by at least May 2013
> 
> 
> It was great, the inspiration was real. Thanks ladies!


 
Kb3auty I would braid and hide it under wigs for the winter. Better way to protect your hair from the elements and can still maintain moisture easier.

You don't have to leave the challenge just yet. It ain't over til it's over around here!


----------



## lamaria211

I don't no why I keep trying so many leave ins when my hair loves SE leave in cream so much next time I go to Sally's I'm just gonna by 4 and keep it moving


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> I don't no why I keep trying so many leave ins when my hair loves SE leave in cream so much next time I go to Sally's I'm just gonna by 4 and keep it moving


 
You're gonna buy 4 when you already have a lot of leave ins??? You really are a PJ!


----------



## Kb3auty

thanks NikkiQ, I'm gonna do that. k, great i'll stick around till closing day. I feel like there should be a big party at the end, to celebrate everyone's success! 
Even though i did not reach APL, i learned alot, and succeeded in caring for my hair.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> You're gonna buy 4 when you already have a lot of leave ins??? You really are a PJ!



I no but its the best thing for my hair I'll probably gift the other ones after I try them (if I don't like them) or use them as moisturizers


----------



## Blairx0

i moisturized my bun yesterday using the LOC method and it feels so soft. Meanwhile I am still ready to play in my curlformers and rollers. Bun be gone!


----------



## NikkiQ

Started looking at this challenge from the beginning at some of everyone's starting pics. It's great to see everyone come so far! Can't wait til final check in day at the end of the year!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Co washed last nite with my staple of VO5 moisture milks in strawberries and cream. That stuffs smells so tasty lol. After cowashing I let air dry till 80% dry then I began to moisturize and seal. Put on my satin scarf and bonnet on top and off to bed I went. Woke up and put my hair up in a very loose and sloppy bun but it's up and out the way with the ends tucked. I really like the way my hair feels right now. All soft and cool to the touch!! Very moisturized indeed 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm still here. You may not see me. But I'm here.
OOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooohh.....
(That was supposed to be spooky)


----------



## gvin89

Style for the next week...or 2 ☺. My stylist confirmed that my hair is growing and gaining thickness.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hey ladies,
I havent had my hair straighted since I relaxed in August and was "grazing" APL.  I relax on Saturday "thank ya Jesus" after with 10 weeks of growth and I'm ready to see my progress.  You girls are looking good, I hope I have good progress to show for my hard work.  I co-washed with Tresemme Naturals Aloe & Avocado on my hair and I love this stuff!!  Ooooohhhh I forgot how luscious my hair felt after this!  Anywho, here we grow!


----------



## NikkiQ

TheNDofUO said:


> I'm still here. You may not see me. But I'm here.
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooohh.....
> (That was supposed to be spooky)


 
  



gvin89 said:


> Style for the next week...or 2 ☺. My stylist confirmed that my hair is growing and gaining thickness.


 
Great style!!! I can definitely see the thickness your stylist mentioned in the past few styles you've had 



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I havent had my hair straighted since I relaxed in August and was "grazing" APL. I relax on Saturday "thank ya Jesus" after with 10 weeks of growth and I'm ready to see my progress. You girls are looking good, I hope I have good progress to show for my hard work. I co-washed with Tresemme Naturals Aloe & Avocado on my hair and I love this stuff!! Ooooohhhh I forgot how luscious my hair felt after this! Anywho, here we grow!


 
If you were grazing APL in August...then you better be ready to claim it after this upcoming relaxer. And you KNOW we want pics young lady!


----------



## livinthevida

Kb3auty said:


> Hi NikkiQ,
> 
> i love your bun, and that hair color!
> 
> i'm still here. I've come to peace with my set back. did a co-wash yesterday. Was planning on getting braids done today, but epic fail.
> 
> The lady that was doing my hair, was pulling so much at my hair, i de tangled before i went and apparently it wasn't good enough for her. after several times of asking her to be gentle, i got fed up, told her it was not gonna work out, got up and left. I'm so mad because i wasted two hours, just to go home and waste more time taking them out. my scalp hurt so bad. so now i don't know what i want to do with my hair. was planning on braiding  and hide it under a wig for the winter, figure i could take care of it better that way. or is it better to braid it with human hair for winter? any advice please?
> 
> i'm gonna take my for-ever-trying-to-get-to APL.com self over to the 2013 challenge. i have a new goal. I'm hoping to reach APL by at least May 2013
> 
> It was great, the inspiration was real. Thanks ladies!


Kb3auty I'm sorry to hear you went through this yet good of you to leave. I have not worn braids in years yet even when I plait braid and two-strand twists on weekends I give my scalp and hair a break. It's one of the major reasons I decided to use my hair dryer only 2 days a week now. Definitely let your scalp and hair rest a few days, deep condition to moisturize, and gently remove any shed hair 



Kb3auty said:


> thanks NikkiQ, I'm gonna do that. k, great i'll stick around till closing day. I feel like there should be a big party at the end, to celebrate everyone's success!
> Even though i did not reach APL, i learned alot, and succeeded in caring for my hair.


I second your idea Kb3auty! I vote we have a APL 2012 Party the very last week of December leading into our final length check and into the New Year 2013! 



NikkiQ said:


> Started looking at this challenge from the beginning at some of everyone's starting pics. It's great to see everyone come so far! Can't wait til final check in day at the end of the year!!!


NikkiQ it is AWESOOOOME how much we have achieved in our healthy hair journey together!  You all know I started at neck length, grew into shoulder length, leaped into APL! and now I am near BSL!  Congratulations Ladies!!!!  One more length check to GO!



gvin89 said:


> Style for the next week...or 2 ☺. My stylist confirmed that my hair is growing and gaining thickness.


Beautiful style gvin89! 



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I havent had my hair straighted since I relaxed in August and was "grazing" APL.  I relax on Saturday "thank ya Jesus" after with 10 weeks of growth and I'm ready to see my progress.  You girls are looking good, I hope I have good progress to show for my hard work.  I co-washed with Tresemme Naturals Aloe & Avocado on my hair and I love this stuff!!  Ooooohhhh I forgot how luscious my hair felt after this!  Anywho, here we grow!


KaramelDiva1978 we're ready to see progress too! Hair We Grow!


----------



## NikkiQ

Tried out the LOC method tonight. Can't wait to see how my hair is tomorrow. Did a little detangling too while I had the chance.



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

TGIF ladies!! Lawd this week flew by! 

Any Halloween parties this weekend?? Who's rocking their own hair with their costume and who's rocking a wig? I'm gonna be #TeamWig this weekend


----------



## jprayze

^^ I have a 50s costume for my church's harvest festival, complete with poodle skirt!  I'm going to do a ponytail with a side bang...probably my hair, but I do have a phony pony that I've never worn.


----------



## Carmelella

Texlaxed my new growth this morning after 19ish week stretch!!  So happy!  I blow dried and will post pics after I flat iron.  At first I was disappointed b/c my hair didn't come out as straight as I wanted b/c in the back of my brain I still have the bone straight mentality  but after I blow dried I was happy with how thick my hair looked.  AND I blow dried my hair over a white tiled floor and only about 5 broken pieces came out , reassuring me that my hair is indeed healthy.  Pics later today.  Don't shoot me! I was excited and wanted to post


----------



## NikkiQ

I won't shoot you Carmelella but you do know that I'm gonna be looking for those pictures


----------



## KiWiStyle

I just received my relaxer ladies!! This was a 12 week stretch and I didn't get much growth that I can see.  She did dust my ends...at least that's what I asked her to do.  I'm glad I have until 12/31 to be an APL ninja.  My hair is wrapped now to get rid of the bump so I will post progress pictures later.  APL IS line 4 on my length check shirt...Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## gvin89

livinthevida & NikkiQ, thanks ladies.  I notice the thickness when I comb through it.  I know I will be doing more updos for the rest of the year and may even get braids at the beginning of next year.  It's funny because I was just in my element with "knowing" my hair then it decides to switch up on me....smh at my hormones.


----------



## NikkiQ

My hair is still in braids from last night's LOC method. Feels pretty good. Gonna leave them in until the rest of the day, take them down and then ATTEMPT to do 2 fake french braids


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> I'm calling out @faithVA and @growbaby for not visiting us in a while


haha i ddnt even see this till just now  but don't worry i've been lurkin as usual, looks like ill be joining u lovely ladies in Jan for the BSL 2013 challenge. I got a 1in trim n i luuuurve it


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ did you start the 2013 BSL thread yet? I thought I remembered you say 10/25?


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> TGIF ladies!! Lawd this week flew by!
> 
> Any Halloween parties this weekend?? Who's rocking their own hair with their costume and who's rocking a wig? I'm gonna be #TeamWig this weekend



I'm wearing my hair! (mayyyybe with clip ins too havent decided yet) so excited, im gonna be the SunDrop girl and I've decided to rock a twistout


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> @NikkiQ did you start the 2013 BSL thread yet? I thought I remembered you say 10/25?


 

Not yet. I'm starting it on the 31st.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hi ladies.  I'm almost there!!

View attachment 174125

8/2/12 length Check


View attachment 174127

10/26/12 (TODAY) length check


View attachment 174151

My hair 1 year ago. I see lots of progress.  I trimmed quite a bit in this last year.

I see some growth but nothing spectacular.  As I mentioned earlier, line four is APL.  I think I can make it by 12/31, what do you think? I'm going on a serious CW and no manipulation binge for the remainder of the year.  I CAN DO THIS!!!

OASN: I love what hennidigo is doing to my hair. The color is just right.  


View attachment 174133
The Auburn streaks are my grays!


View attachment 174135



View attachment 174137



View attachment 174139

I'm a henna/indigo head for life!


----------



## gvin89

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Hi ladies.  I'm almost there!!
> 
> 8/2/12 length Check
> 
> 10/26/12 (TODAY) length check
> 
> I see some growth but nothing spectacular.  As I mentioned earlier, line four is APL.  I think I can make it by 12/31, what do you think? I'm going on a serious CW and no manipulation binge for the remainder of the year.  I CAN DO THIS!!!



Looking good KiWiStyle! You will make it!


----------



## KiWiStyle

gvin89 said:
			
		

> Looking good KiWiStyle! You will make it!



I sure hope so, I'm putting in overtime! I don't want to be left behind, LOL!


----------



## Blairx0

Got some curlformers in.  I hope the come out nice


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm pissed! So I'm putting my hair up for the night and accidentally made the CUTEST updo hairstyle.  


View attachment 174153


View attachment 174155


View attachment 174157


View attachment 174159

If I tried to duplicate this I promise you it would be an epic fail.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Hi ladies.  I'm almost there!!
> 
> 8/2/12 length Check
> 
> 10/26/12 (TODAY) length check
> 
> My hair 1 year ago. I see lots of progress.  I trimmed quite a bit in this last year.
> 
> I see some growth but nothing spectacular.  As I mentioned earlier, line four is APL.  I think I can make it by 12/31, what do you think? I'm going on a serious CW and no manipulation binge for the remainder of the year.  I CAN DO THIS!!!
> 
> OASN: I love what hennidigo is doing to my hair. The color is just right.
> 
> The Auburn streaks are my grays!
> 
> I'm a henna/indigo head for life!



Awesome progress!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## jprayze

Im about to get my hair flat ironed in a few days and the hardest thing for me to do is not do a length check!  Trying to wait until the end of the year!


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm pissed! So I'm putting my hair up for the night and accidentally made the CUTEST updo hairstyle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 174153
> 
> 
> View attachment 174155
> 
> 
> View attachment 174157
> 
> 
> View attachment 174159
> 
> If I tried to duplicate this I promise you it would be an epic fail.


 
Damn...that IS cute! Do you remember what you did to get it like that???


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Damn...that IS cute! Do you remember what you did to get it like that???



Thanks NikkiQ.  I just took it down and tried to duplicate it.  All I know for sure is I had all my hair going back (bang swooped to one side).   I loosely swooped the entire back to one side, held it there and pinned the hair up on the side.  I could not duplicate that side pin-up you see in the pic.  The good thing is, you can easily create your own side pin-up because I just did it.  It was different from the first and not nearly as cute but still nice. As long as you can swoop all the hair to the side, you'll be able to improvise the rest.


----------



## Carmelella

What is up with the iPhone, this board, and all the "parse" messages?? Am I the only one.

Anywho, back with pics from my touchup tex-lax after 19 ish weeks. Next time I will do the back and front separately cuz I feel like I had little control this time.

And yes... I overdid the keracare and coconut oil,.. And no,... I will not rewash, lol. I'm just gonna have to work with it till next wash day.

ORS regular relaxer, placenta pack protein tx pre neutralizer, CON neutralizer, suave humectress conditioner ( had nothing else on hand), s-curl spray, keracare moisturizing hair dress, coconut oil  

July 2012



Now blowdried





 now flat ironed


















Now I see why there are so many Ninjas here! When u r really close, and maybe there, every movement changes the pic! Hands up, hands down, am I leaning?, is my back straight, my shirt is ruffled, can I subtract the armpit fat?? Ugh.. Too much. All I know is my hair is the LONGEST it's ever been  and I'm so happy. I can't wait to be a ninja. 

Next week: aphogee two step tx

Goals: grow my front side (??) longer. They reach my cheekbones ( previous damage, and stylist accidentally cutting my hair when shaping a weave). 

Dec 2013: bottom of bra strap!!!

Curling my hair on rods tonight to give it more body.


----------



## Carmelella

growbaby said:


> haha i ddnt even see this till just now  but don't worry i've been lurkin as usual, looks like ill be joining u lovely ladies in Jan for the BSL 2013 challenge. I got a 1in trim n i luuuurve it
> 
> View attachment 174091


 
you'll soon have to join the MBL challenge!! Your hair came out very nice!!


----------



## Carmelella

My hair 1 year ago. I see lots of progress. I trimmed quite a bit in this last year.

I see some growth but nothing spectacular. As I mentioned earlier, line four is APL. I think I can make it by 12/31, what do you think? I'm going on a serious CW and no manipulation binge for the remainder of the year. I CAN DO THIS!!!

OASN: I love what hennidigo is doing to my hair. The color is just right. 


View attachment 174133
The Auburn streaks are my grays!




I'm a henna/indigo head for life![/QUOTE]

Great progress, loooove the color, and very nice hair!!  Is henna drying?  and it is permanent?


----------



## NikkiQ

Carmelella Ooooh your hair looks GREAT!! You're gonna be a ninja really soon!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Carmelella said:
			
		

> What is up with the iPhone, this board, and all the "parse" messages?? Am I the only one.
> 
> Anywho, back with pics from my touchup tex-lax after 19 ish weeks. Next time I will do the back and front separately cuz I feel like I had little control this time.
> 
> And yes... I overdid the keracare and coconut oil,.. And no,... I will not rewash, lol. I'm just gonna have to work with it till next wash day.
> 
> ORS regular relaxer, placenta pack protein tx pre neutralizer, CON neutralizer, suave humectress conditioner ( had nothing else on hand), s-curl spray, keracare moisturizing hair dress, coconut oil
> 
> July 2012
> 
> Now blowdried
> 
> now flat ironed
> 
> Now I see why there are so many Ninjas here! When u r really close, and maybe there, every movement changes the pic! Hands up, hands down, am I leaning?, is my back straight, my shirt is ruffled, can I subtract the armpit fat?? Ugh.. Too much. All I know is my hair is the LONGEST it's ever been  and I'm so happy. I can't wait to be a ninja.
> 
> Next week: aphogee two step tx
> 
> Goals: grow my front side (??) longer. They reach my cheekbones ( previous damage, and stylist accidentally cutting my hair when shaping a weave).
> 
> Dec 2013: bottom of bra strap!!!
> 
> Curling my hair on rods tonight to give it more body.



Your hair looks great!!  You'll be a ninja soon lady, so will I!!

"Now I see why there are so many Ninjas here! When u r really close, and maybe there, every movement changes the pic! Hands up, hands down, am I leaning?, is my back straight, my shirt is ruffled, can I subtract the armpit fat?? Ugh.. Too much. All I know is my hair is the LONGEST it's ever been  and I'm so happy. I can't wait to be a ninja!"

This is so true!  I took a million pictures for my recent length check.  I don't have DD or DH help take pictures because they are soo bad at it, LOL.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Carmelella said:
			
		

> My hair 1 year ago. I see lots of progress. I trimmed quite a bit in this last year.
> 
> I see some growth but nothing spectacular. As I mentioned earlier, line four is APL. I think I can make it by 12/31, what do you think? I'm going on a serious CW and no manipulation binge for the remainder of the year. I CAN DO THIS!!!
> 
> OASN: I love what hennidigo is doing to my hair. The color is just right.
> 
> The Auburn streaks are my grays!
> 
> I'm a henna/indigo head for life!



Great progress, loooove the color, and very nice hair!!  Is henna drying?  and it is permanent?[/QUOTE]

Thanks Carmelella.  Henna is drying so you have to do a very moisturizing deep conditioning immediately after you rinse the henna out.  Yes, henna is permanent.


----------



## Carmelella

KiWiStyle

I took so many pictures u'd think I was winning a prize. Smh! Lol.  My lighting sucked though so getting the pic to be not dark or fuzzy was a challenge.


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle Great Progress!! and I LUV the color. That updo is too cute I hope you can redo it!!

Carmelella, u look APL to me U have made sum awesome progress!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Trying to figure out what I can dress up as for another Halloween party tonight. Might have to bust out the fro on them out here. IDK if PR can handle big red hair


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

APL officially caught and now BSL chasing!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Hot Damn!! Lookin good KaramelDiva1978. Congrats lady!!!!


----------



## irisak

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> APL officially caught and now BSL chasing!!!



KaramelDiva1978 just popped in to say go buddy. You grow girl!

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hey ladies, got my hair pressed for the first time in 2 years, I think I'm grazing APL, but I'm going to give it until the end of December before I try and claim it...PS this was BEFORE she trimmed it, but it is pretty much the same length.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks good itsjusthair88! Whoever pressed your hair for you did a fantastic job. Looks so healthy and shiny


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna make tonight part 1 of wash day. Gonna wash and DC in sections tonight and leave the DC on until tomorrow afternoon. Gotta figure out if I wanna stick with Celies or try to bun more often.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Thank you ladies NikkiQ irisak!!! I've been dancing in the mirror and whipping my hurr back n forth since yesterday !  I have to enjoy it, I only wear my hair in french braids and buns, so having it down and straight is a true treat....protective styling on lock now while I try to get to BSB or BSL whichever comes first.  I'll be working out again tonight, so I'll sweat out this 
'do quick.  The sacrifices we make for hair and body, lol.


----------



## Phaer

I am going to try a coconut cream "relaxer " tonight, I will sleep with it and try out a tea rinse tomorrow.


----------



## itsjusthair88

ThanksNikkiQ my long-time hairstylist/really good friend did it...I really can't tell if I made APL or not so...some help would be...helpful, lol

So anyway, I learned the disadvantage of  having straight hair longer than whatever the "norm" is and being a Black woman: people feel it is their RIGHT to put their hands in your scalp!!! THREE people have done it since yesterday, I'm like WTF?!?!?!?! Anyway, i wore it up today with a little wire headband I got from Korea and I tried a new method of cross-wrapping I learned from Mskibibion YT, so let's see how it looks in the morning.

p.s. is there a BSL 2013 thread yet?


----------



## Evolving78

i haven't dc'ed in a week.  i will dc tuesday.  wish i didn't have to go in and out of the shower.  plus i was in a rush Saturday morning.  i would have been late for work.  i wore a nice bun.  my SO said he liked it a lot.  i won't do that high bun again, until i reach MBL.


----------



## Kb3auty

Carmelella & KaramelDiva1978 congrats ladies. That is some great achievement!!! KaramelDiva197 go on and whip it, you earned it!


----------



## Kb3auty

just watched the LOC method, i will definitely be implementing this into my regi. still in my 8 section braids. Gonna wash and DC tomorrow night and leave it on overnight. I'll start with the LOC Tuesday, do the baggy method at the same time. 

HG


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 said:


> ThanksNikkiQ my long-time hairstylist/really good friend did it...I really can't tell if I made APL or not so...some help would be...helpful, lol
> 
> So anyway, I learned the disadvantage of  having straight hair longer than whatever the "norm" is and being a Black woman: people feel it is their RIGHT to put their hands in your scalp!!! THREE people have done it since yesterday, I'm like WTF?!?!?!?! Anyway, i wore it up today with a little wire headband I got from Korea and I tried a new method of cross-wrapping I learned from Mskibibion YT, so let's see how it looks in the morning.
> 
> p.s. is there a BSL 2013 thread yet?



Do you have a pic that shows your arm pits so we can see how close you are? BSL 2013 will officially open for business on Wednesday 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## polished07

Ok I need to research the LOC all of these acronyms I need to stay current! My hair is officially put up until December hopefully the second week I need to keep my weave in for 6 wks *crossing my fingers I make it till then* I officially (almost) have 9 months until the big move I want to make it to BSL by then Lord willing.....*Iphone praying hands smilie inserted right here* lol


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> Do you have a pic that shows your arm pits so we can see how close you are? BSL 2013 will officially open for business on Wednesday
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I'll try and get someone to take one tomorrow...although I have a hard time getting them to help erplexed

and great, I'll be looking forward to the challenge I'm sooooo excited to be chasing BSL


----------



## Firstborn2

Welp, I took down my hair and it looks like I will have to cut about an inch or two off. My ends are tangling bad. I dusted in september but I guess that wasn't good enough. It's back to the drawing board for me. I'm a slow grower I know I will not regain the 2inches lost by the end of dec...


----------



## lamaria211

I DC overnight and now I'm cowsashing with tresemme naturals, this time I'm leaving it in for a few minutes instead of just rinsing it right out, I'm also going to try my tresemme leave in for the first time ill report back on how I like or don't like it


----------



## NikkiQ

Firstborn2 said:


> Welp, I took down my hair and it looks like I will have to cut about an inch or two off. My ends are tangling bad. I dusted in september but I guess that wasn't good enough. It's back to the drawing board for me. I'm a slow grower I know I will not regain the 2inches lost by the end of dec...


 
Don't give up Firstborn2! Those 2" off will just make your hair that much better when you reach APL again and beyond


----------



## lamaria211

So far I like it I'm about 60% dry

This is the one I'm using


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I tried the split remedy leave in before in the white bottle. It was a cream though. I really liked it, but it wasn't think enough for me to detangle with.


----------



## Evolving78

i think i will dc my hair today. i will cowash and dc.  my hair needs some moisture.  i didn't moisturize or seal yesterday.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies, hope all our East coast people are safe in that weather you have going on.

Been straightening every two weeks and applying coconut oil while its straight. So far so good. I'm keeping an eye on my ends to see if this new regimen will work.


----------



## Evolving78

tee shirt drying my hair now.  i am just going to finger detangle my hair, instead of using a comb.  i washed my hair Saturday and don't feel like using a comb this early in the game again.  i am going to air dry and bun.

i did give myself a light protein treatment today.  i am slowly returning protein back into my reggie.  i will only stick with the Aphogee 2 min.  i won't use anything harder than that.  i will give myself a protein treatment every 2 weeks, or when needed.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Y'all, my Maxiglide DIED!!!!!! What is we gon' do????!?!?!?!?!?!!!!   I bought it on QVC or HSN and they no longer carry it. *sniffle* I had it for several years. I don't want another flat iron unless it's a Maxiglide.


----------



## NikkiQ

Let us bow our heads in a moment of silence for @Iluvsmuhgrass and the loss of her beloved Maxiglide. May she rest in peace in that big salon in the sky


----------



## Carmelella

Firstborn2 said:
			
		

> Welp, I took down my hair and it looks like I will have to cut about an inch or two off. My ends are tangling bad. I dusted in september but I guess that wasn't good enough. It's back to the drawing board for me. I'm a slow grower I know I will not regain the 2inches lost by the end of dec...



Maybe dc and dry on rollers using end papers first to see if it's necessary.  Surgery is always the last solution!! Lol


----------



## Carmelella

Iluvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> Y'all, my Maxiglide DIED!!!!!! What is we gon' do????!?!?!?!?!?!!!!   I bought it on QVC or HSN and they no longer carry it. *sniffle* I had it for several years. I don't want another flat iron unless it's a Maxiglide.



Aww.  Well if times r not hard, ur old Maxi went away only to make room for a new one. It was meant to be.


----------



## NikkiQ

Firstborn2 I'm currently in the middle of cutting my ends off right now so don't feel bad. We'll grow back better than ever!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ thank you for the support! Girl, I get so frustrated, when I think of where I could have been in my hair journey. I suffered a major set back when I lived in Vegas for a yr due to hard water. Now I'm back on the right track, I have seen major progress during this yr and now I need to cut off a few inches. I know it's for the health of my hair but I don't like it,


----------



## Firstborn2

Carmelella said:


> Maybe dc and dry on rollers using end papers first to see if it's necessary.  Surgery is always the last solution!! Lol



Thank you for your advice, I'm dc'ing now and I will definitely follow your suggestion. I'm just confused as to how this happened. I called myself babying my ends. I PS 24/7, dusted a few times and yet I still may need to perform surgery(cute)


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> Let us bow our heads in a moment of silence for @Iluvsmuhgrass and the loss of her beloved Maxiglide. May she rest in peace in that big salon in the sky



Takes hat off and places it upon the heart
'Dear Lord we come to you today not for ourselves, but for the beautiful hair that you blessed us with. 
For it was you that gave Maxi the ability to glide on into hair product heaven.
Pour VO5 for another solder gone home. 
Let the church say


----------



## Meritamen

polished07 said:


> Ok I need to research the LOC all of these acronyms I need to stay current! My hair is officially put up until December hopefully the second week I need to keep my weave in for 6 wks *crossing my fingers I make it till then* I officially (almost) have 9 months until the big move I want to make it to BSL by then Lord willing.....*Iphone praying hands smilie inserted right here* lol


I do the LOC method on my hair and love it. Great for the winter.  (L)iquid, (O)il, and (C)ream. I orgianlly heard about it from a group on Hairlista - here.


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:


> Takes hat off and places it upon the heart
> 'Dear Lord we come to you today not for ourselves, but for the beautiful hair that you blessed us with.
> For it was you that gave Maxi the ability to glide on into hair product heaven.
> Pour VO5 for another solder gone home.
> Let the church say



Amen!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Here a length check pull before my much needed trim and the aftermath of my cutting. I really needed it and my ends feel so much better!!







Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## pookaloo83

I need to do a lil trim myself.


----------



## itsjusthair88

You guys, I *HATE* my straight hair  it won't lay right, it keeps getting caught in my purse strap and whenever it rubs against my clothes I cringe because I am sure the friction is causing me a setback, and I just don't like it...

AND on top of it all, I'm 98.999999% I am not going to make APL by December, so yea...I'm unhappy with my hair.


----------



## jprayze

itsjusthair88 said:


> You guys, I *HATE* my straight hair  it won't lay right, it keeps getting caught in my purse strap and whenever it rubs against my clothes I cringe because I am sure the friction is causing me a setback, and I just don't like it...
> 
> AND on top of it all, I'm 98.999999% I am not going to make APL by December, so yea...I'm unhappy with my hair.


 
Have you tried bunning?


----------



## jprayze

Just checking in...I guess Sandy is about to leave our area soon (I hope).  I'm totally caught up on my hair tasks, which is strange because I've been in the house since last night.  I prepooed and cowashed last night, DC'd overnight, tea rinsed, hair is twisted in about 10 twists, M&S'd, MN mix applied this am, EO blend applied this evening, scarf tying hair down, satin bonnet on top and all my vits have been taken.  Now trying to make myself drink a bit more water before this day is done.

I had planned to get my hair flat ironed tomorrow...not happening!  Maybe Wednesday?  Thinking of purchasing some new DCs, but I'm going to wait for BF and do a BIG HAUL!


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> Just checking in...I guess Sandy is about to leave our area soon (I hope). I'm totally caught up on my hair tasks, which is strange because I've been in the house since last night. I prepooed and cowashed last night, DC'd overnight, tea rinsed, hair is twisted in about 10 twists, M&S'd, MN mix applied this am, EO blend applied this evening, scarf tying hair down, satin bonnet on top and all my vits have been taken. Now trying to make myself drink a bit more water before this day is done.
> 
> I had planned to get my hair flat ironed tomorrow...not happening! Maybe Wednesday? Thinking of purchasing some new DCs, but I'm going to wait for BF and do a BIG HAUL!


 
Hmmm....maybe I will flat iron my own hair tomorrow since I have some time on my hands and my hair is already prepped...guess it depends if I still have power, if I have to go to work Wed....so many variables...


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Here a length check pull before my much needed trim and the aftermath of my cutting. I really needed it and my ends feel so much better!!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



BSL here she come


----------



## gforceroy

NikkiQ Can I be a ninja now?? 

Please ignore my ugly twists...lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

gforceroy you are officially a Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## gforceroy

NikkiQ said:


> gforceroy you are officially a Congrats!!!!!!!



Yay!! I am super excited for the BSL challenge now!!


----------



## NikkiQ

BSL 2013 challenge will be created tomorrow!!!


----------



## Miss AJ

Although I wasn't in this challenge I was growing right along with y'all and I made APL in August. I definitely wanna join the BSL in 2013 challenge!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> BSL 2013 challenge will be created tomorrow!!!



Can't wait for the BSL challenge!! So excited!!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm not APL yet but I'm super excited about the 2013 BSL challenge starting tomorrow!!


----------



## RayRayFurious

Whooo hooo about BSL challenge.

P.S. I'm getting my hair straightened tomorrow. What temp and how many passes do you think is good? I'm natural mostly 4a...APL....if that helps.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm ready like Freddy for BSL


----------



## itsjusthair88

jprayze said:


> Have you tried bunning?



My hair isn't long enough...and I don't normally wear it straight, so bunning usually doesn't work. I'm washing it tonight. Back to the kinks, thanks.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Last nite I M&S then put up into my favorite Bantu knots and threw on my satin bonnet. Was going to co wash but got lazy..smh..so now I'm trying to debate if I want to co wash today or tomorrow nite. I think tomorrow sounds better since it's the middle of the week. 

OAN: Wishing it was Wednesday already so that NikkiQ can start the BSL 2013 challenge!!! I'm ready to grow and conquer lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 said:


> My hair isn't long enough...and I don't normally wear it straight, so bunning usually doesn't work. I'm washing it tonight. Back to the kinks, thanks.


 
itsjusthair88 your hair is plenty long enough to bun. If I can bun this mop top of mine, I know you can too! We're about the same length.


----------



## lamaria211

Just moisturized with Tresemme naturals and sealed it in with EVOCO! My hair is so soft now I have to put it in a bun to avoid hih disease
I trimmed another 1/4" and then I broke my scissors I can't stop cutting, I'll buy new ones in February


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ I have tried! I really have...my hair, when loose, just does NOT like to bun, I think you have a good inch or 2 on me as well...about to get braids, I've never obsessed over my hair until the past few months and it has got to stop. Thanks for encouragement and help <3


----------



## Seamonster

Drat, I just did an amazing bun for short hair, when I was putting my onion mask on to go to bed. I didn't take any pictures because there might be a few pieces of onion in my hair, but I am going to try and describe it. 

I did a loose corn row down the middle of my head to the crown, and tucked the end under, then did a loose cornrow in the back and tucked the end under.


----------



## Seamonster

Tomorrow is the beginning of the BSL challenge. I am hoping to really get in there for next year. Trimming my hair often means less retention, but my freshly trimmed hair is so easy to manage. I love that tangle free, easy to style freshly trimmed hair. 

I am placing a nice thick Full BSL on my 2013 Christmas list as I have been a really good girl.


----------



## KiWiStyle

With every passing stretch, I'm getting more and more excited with how much better my protective styles are looking. 


View attachment 174781

I can't wait to see what my BSL bun will look like!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Cute bun!!


----------



## Firstborn2

I went ahead and trimmed my ends today, I cut 1 1/2inches off. I must say, even though I felt a lil sad to be cutting so much off, I'm glad I did. My hair feels marvelous so I'm happy


----------



## Seamonster

^^^ that bun is great


----------



## okange76

Can I claim it? Yes? No? Maybe? I think I'm grazing really close


----------



## Phaer

I haven't posted pics since March because with shedding I could not see a difference, oh well.  I am posting some today, I hope I can claim apl in December... even if I can't I hope you guys know I will still be on the bsl challenge with you.  I will be like that family member that refuses to leave during the holidays.

I hope the tea rinses helps with the shedding.


----------



## NikkiQ

Phaer you will definitely be able to claim APL by December 31st. You look close now!


----------



## lamaria211

Phaer said:


> I haven't posted pics since March because with shedding I could not see a difference, oh well.  I am posting some today, I hope I can claim apl in December... even if I can't I hope you guys know I will still be on the bsl challenge with you.  I will be like that family member that refuses to leave during the holidays.
> 
> I hope the tea rinses helps with the shedding.



You look apl in the back to me


----------



## Phaer

lamaria211 said:


> You look apl in the back to me



I love you just for saying that.  if that's all I have at the end of the year, then I am claiming it (I don't care), but I hope to have it be a bit more full at the end.


----------



## lamaria211

Are we starting that challenge at midnight????


----------



## beautyintheyes

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Drat, I just did an amazing bun for short hair, when I was putting my onion mask on to go to bed. I didn't take any pictures because there might be a few pieces of onion in my hair, but I am going to try and describe it.
> 
> I did a loose corn row down the middle of my head to the crown, and tucked the end under, then did a loose cornrow in the back and tucked the end under.



What do you do with onion?


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies my Heart :heart2:and Prayers  go out to everyone and their families impacted by Hurricane Sandy across the Northeast. 

I  have family in 4 of the States declared Disaster Areas by the  President. I am extremely grateful that like myself, not one single  family member lost power in their homes or retained flooding. State  offices have been closed for the past two days where I live yet re-open  tomorrow for business. 

I  think it's going to be difficult to return to work on Halloween's Day  for many children and their families. Yet fitting it is to have the New  York Stock Exchange ring the official Market Bell tomorrow morning. 

Hard to 'start over' or 'get going again' yet some sense of "what is normal" must start somewhere. 

I hope that you and your loved ones are all safe wherever you are!

--
Vida Ninja


----------



## livinthevida

lamaria211 said:


> You look apl in the back to me


@lamaria211 & @NikkiQ I am ready!!! to claim my _BSL 2013 Challenge_ spot


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Are we starting that challenge at midnight????



If I'm up at midnight I will  If not,I'll start it as soon as I get up in the morning.

Should the guidelines be the same?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> If I'm up at midnight I will  If not,I'll start it as soon as I get up in the morning.
> 
> Should the guidelines be the same?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Oooohhhh I can't wait Nikki Nik!! Let's grow girl!!


----------



## NikkiQ

It's official like a referee with a whistle! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=653409


----------



## Guinan

okange76 said:


> Can I claim it? Yes? No? Maybe? I think I'm grazing really close


 

Yes Gurl, I would claim it


----------



## Evolving78

i just joined the new challenge.  if i can reach BSB by the end of the year, i know it will be smooth sailing to reach BSL.  i wear my bra so low in the back.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^After looking at the last pic I posted, I think I wear my bra low too shortdub78


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ chiiillllleeeeee, I saw your peacock costume pic in the Halloween thread. Your body is BAANNNGGGIIIINNNGGG!! Gatdamn! *motivated to return to gym TODAY!*

Also if only I had tatas like that....I'm a member of the itty bitty titty committee.


----------



## NikkiQ

LMAO that was from like 3 years ago. I don't look like that anymore. I'm back in the gym myself trying to lose like 20lbs


----------



## KiWiStyle

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ chiiillllleeeeee, I saw your peacock costume pic in the Halloween thread. Your body is BAANNNGGGIIIINNNGGG!! Gatdamn! *motivated to return to gym TODAY!*
> 
> Also if only I had tatas like that....I'm a member of the itty bitty titty committee.



You're not alone bajandoc86. I'm the chairwoman of the itty bitty titty committee, lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I was a board member until I bought me some


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^I was a board member until I bought me some



Ah-ha!  I knew all you big breasted beasts were fakes...I WANT TO BUY SOME TOO, tear-tear :-(.


----------



## Phaer

can we get a support group for the black girls with no booty committee?


----------



## NikkiQ

Is anyone currently wet bunning and seeing great results? I think I'm gonna try it out for the rest of the year.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ever since that trim the other day, the ends of my Celies aren't as fuzzy wuzzy as usual. Very happy about that!


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ 
I trimmed after my length check in Sept too...ends felt MUCH better. I think that trim put me JUST above APL, but I'm cool with that. I'm confident I will be back by Dec this yr. 

I am thinking on doing once last length check in Dec, then none again till July next yr.

Oh...I'm planning on making my own length check t-shirt since i can now grip my hair from behind


----------



## NikkiQ

OMG bajandoc86 when I was washing out my DC the other day, I left a stray hair out of one of the clipped sections by mistake and was able to grab it from behind. I almost freaked out and fell down in the shower girl!


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Ever since that trim the other day, the ends of my Celies aren't as fuzzy wuzzy as usual. Very happy about that!



I know I'm happy with my ends..I'm going into 100% protective style mode until  the end of the year. I'm praying for at least an inch.


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd

Hi, everyone 

Don't kill me but...I have not posted for any of the check-ins. I signed up for this challenge under another screen name (I recently had it changed) but school has been taking up all of time.  I decided to come in and give you all a bit of an update.  I seem to have exceeded my expectations. I think I'm grazing BSL. Good luck on reaching your goals by December 31.

(At the start of this challenge, I was grazing CBL)


----------



## NikkiQ

Dang you woman! SouthernScienceNerd coming up in here with gorgeous grazing BSL hair!!! How DARE you!!


----------



## livinthevida

SouthernScienceNerd said:


> Hi, everyone
> 
> Don't kill me but...I have not posted for any of the check-ins. I signed up for this challenge under another screen name (I recently had it changed) but school has been taking up all of time.  I decided to come in and give you all a bit of an update.  I seem to have exceeded my expectations. I think I'm grazing BSL. Good luck on reaching your goals by December 31.
> 
> (At the start of this challenge, I was grazing CBL)


Congratulations! SouthernScienceNerd! Really Beautiful hair too!


----------



## livinthevida

@NikkiQ Thank YOU for the THREAD TAG!   

Heading over to our new _BSL 2013 Challenge now! 

_Ladies here's the link to JOIN: _http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=653409_


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna attempt to bun for the rest of the year. All these freaking bunning results I've been seeing is all I need to see to convince me. I just hope sock bunning will work just as well.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:


> I think I'm gonna attempt to bun for the rest of the year. All these freaking bunning results I've been seeing is all I need to see to convince me. I just hope sock bunning will work just as well.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Why not stretch and make your own bun. Your got plenty if hair. 

Bunning works for me but wet Bunning left me with ssk that I couldn't believe


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna attempt to bun for the rest of the year. All these freaking bunning results I've been seeing is all I need to see to convince me. I just hope sock bunning will work just as well.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



NikkiQ what is sock binning and how is it done??


----------



## NikkiQ

Blairx0 said:


> Why not stretch and make your own bun. Your got plenty if hair.
> 
> Bunning works for me but wet Bunning left me with ssk that I couldn't believe



I wanted to incorporate cowashing into my reggie again so I didn't think i'd be able to stretch my hair much if I was cowashing every 2 or 3 days.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> NikkiQ what is sock binning and how is it done??



It's just using a sock to make a donut bun instead of buying one from a BSS and using it to form a bun.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Seamonster

Phaer said:


> can we get a support group for the black girls with no booty committee?



Phaer I am willing to chair it


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:


> I wanted to incorporate cowashing into my reggie again so I didn't think i'd be able to stretch my hair much if I was cowashing every 2 or 3 days.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Good point. You will have to report back how it works for you. I know you have written your hair is porous, so you results may differ from mine because your hair will actually dry in less than 30 hours


----------



## jprayze

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];17170463]@Phaer I am willing to chair it


 
I am joining too


----------



## Carmelella

My hair today:

Twist out on underprocessed texlax ( really thinking about a corrective at least in the front.  The front is just two flat twist pinned to the back. The back was my twist out that I did some sort of roll and pin with so that my ends were tucked in. 

It was done on semi air dried hair thanks to Sandy . Will try again on lightly blown out hair. 

And yes,.. It's 4:50am and I'm bored at work, lol


----------



## Carmelella

SouthernScienceNerd said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone
> 
> Don't kill me but...I have not posted for any of the check-ins. I signed up for this challenge under another screen name (I recently had it changed) but school has been taking up all of time.  I decided to come in and give you all a bit of an update.  I seem to have exceeded my expectations. I think I'm grazing BSL. Good luck on reaching your goals by December 31.
> 
> (At the start of this challenge, I was grazing CBL)



Ooo lala!! Very pretty and bouncy!!


----------



## Carmelella

SouthernScienceNerd said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone
> 
> Don't kill me but...I have not posted for any of the check-ins. I signed up for this challenge under another screen name (I recently had it changed) but school has been taking up all of time.  I decided to come in and give you all a bit of an update.  I seem to have exceeded my expectations. I think I'm grazing BSL. Good luck on reaching your goals by December 31.
> 
> (At the start of this challenge, I was grazing CBL)



Ooo lala!! Very pretty and bouncy!!


----------



## Guinan

Carmelella said:


> My hair today:
> 
> Twist out on underprocessed texlax ( really thinking about a corrective at least in the front. The front is just two flat twist pinned to the back. The back was my twist out that I did some sort of roll and pin with so that my ends were tucked in.
> 
> It was done on semi air dried hair thanks to Sandy . Will try again on lightly blown out hair.
> 
> And yes,.. It's 4:50am and I'm bored at work, lol
> 
> View attachment 175095
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175097
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175099


 

Your hair looks super cute! I luv how shiney it looks and how defined the waves are


----------



## NikkiQ

Very pretty Carmelella!!! Love how it turned out. How long are you gonna rock the twist out? It's really cute. I'd stretch that sucka til I couldn't anymore


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^I was a board member until I bought me some



Lmao!! I'm about to buy me some of those with a side of a$$


----------



## Carmelella

Phaer said:
			
		

> can we get a support group for the black girls with no booty committee?



I would seriously have to be President.


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ

I want to try it out on slightly blown out hair so not for long, lol.  After that last attempt I promise to keep my hands out my hair for at least 5 days.


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd

Thanks ladies lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Co washed last nite then M&S my ends only since I was lazy then put in a bun that I somehow created for the first time lol. Anyway, I tied it up with my satin scarf and threw my satin bonnet on top and off to bed I went. I woke up and moisturized the front and back parts of my hair to make sure it was slick and shiny like my bun and I think I may start bunning more. Well at least bun more in 2013.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Phaer

Carmelella said:


> I would seriously have to be President.



We would have a very competitive campaign, as I believe I should be president and am now preparing my debate strategy. (pulls out her binder full of booty) .


----------



## NikkiQ

Taking the Celies down today so that I can stretch them a bit for the weekend in case I go anywhere and wanna rock big hair. Then it's the beginning of 2 months of bunning starting Monday.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Phaer and Carmelella y'all got me over here rolling lol. Can I be vice president?? LMAO

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Taking the Celies down today so that I can stretch them a bit for the weekend in case I go anywhere and wanna rock big hair. Then it's the beginning of 2 months of bunning starting Monday.



Maybe I should be your bunning buddy starting Monday as well since I want to start bunning more. Just to see how much retention I get.....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mscece1

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=8301&pictureid=118497 


I think I graduated.  Am i APL yet?  I hope so its taking forever, ugh.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

mscece1 said:
			
		

> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=8301&pictureid=118497
> 
> I think I graduated.  Am i APL yet?  I hope so its taking forever, ugh.



It looks like it's at the tip so I would say so! Congrats!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

mscece1 is the top light of your length check shirt APL?


----------



## NikkiQ

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Maybe I should be your bunning buddy starting Monday as well since I want to start bunning more. Just to see how much retention I get.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
SincerelyBeautiful how do you bun? I have to use a sock bun. I don't like how any other buns look while my hair is at this length


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> SincerelyBeautiful how do you bun? I have to use a sock bun. I don't like how any other buns look while my hair is at this length



Funny you asked...I actually just did my first bun today but I don't know if it's really a bun. I just grabbed my hair like I would a pony tail then I twisted it up like I would my Bantu knot and then I pinned it up while tucking my ends. I do, however have a sock bun in my product drawer but I have yet to use it smh. Maybe I should take my bonnet and cut it to fit my sock bun and give it a go.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^sounds like a bun to me SincerelyBeautiful


----------



## mscece1

Yes NikkiQ  the first line is APL I didn't want to post until I got to number 1 just to be safe. Plus I've been working out so my length check tee has gotten a little loose. So do I get my diploma? I'm ready to move on to the BSL challenge


----------



## NikkiQ

mscece1 said:


> Yes @NikkiQ the first line is APL I didn't want to post until I got to number 1 just to be safe. Plus I've been working out so my length check tee has gotten a little loose. So do I get my diploma? I'm ready to move on to the BSL challenge


 
I think it's safe to say that you graduate from the APL Class of 2012 mscece1 

We got another Ninja ladies!!!!


----------



## mscece1

Yay! Imma Ninja


----------



## NikkiQ

Celies are out. Liking the definition.



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Seamonster

I just did an oil haul, I am super excited to have some sunflower oil again. They say it strengthens the hair, and I used 16 oz once. I didn't notice it at first, but I think it works.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Taking the Celies down today so that I can stretch them a bit for the weekend in case I go anywhere and wanna rock big hair. Then it's the beginning of 2 months of bunning starting Monday.



NikkiQ I'm bunning for 8 weeks right along with you.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Hey! In shower my hair is APL! but it's never the same out


----------



## Carmelella

Phaer said:
			
		

> We would have a very competitive campaign, as I believe I should be president and am now preparing my debate strategy. (pulls out her binder full of booty) .



LMAO!!  Oh wait... None to laugh off


----------



## jprayze

[USER=317167]Carmelella[/USER] said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Oh wait... None to laugh off



Phaer and every other board member:  we have to head over to Health and Fitness and see if there is help for us


----------



## Seamonster

jprayze said:


> Phaer and every other board member:  we have to head over to Health and Fitness and see if there is help for us



We gon pass out booty pads as initiation gifts, so we can be a secret society


----------



## Phaer

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Phaer and Carmelella y'all got me over here rolling lol. Can I be vice president?? LMAO
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I would be honored to have you as my running mate, a word of advice, please practice your derisive laughter.


----------



## Phaer

jprayze said:


> Phaer and every other board member:  we have to head over to Health and Fitness and see if there is help for us



I've been doing so many squats and lunges, if I don't have any now ...


----------



## Phaer

I think the reason why my hair sheds so much is because it (appears) to loc easily.  when I leave celies in for a week or more, it takes an hour to undo them.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall up in here early actin up about booty


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

mscece1 said:
			
		

> Yay! Imma Ninja



Congrats!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mami2010

I think im close to apl. I will take some much clearer pics next time I straighten. Tell me what u think!


----------



## Guinan

mami2010, you look APL to me.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Phaer said:
			
		

> I would be honored to have you as my running mate, a word of advice, please practice your derisive laughter.



Yes mam 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Kb3auty

@ okange76 and Phaer, you both look APL to me!


----------



## PinkPeony

mami2010 said:


> I think im close to apl. I will take some much clearer pics next time I straighten. Tell me what u think!


 mami2010 you're creeping up on bsb dear,you have been apl for a minute lol
Congratulations


----------



## mami2010

PinkPeony so you think, lol.  Just never really imagined, so hard for me to claim but I will claim it.  Thanks to all of you ladies for your support, tips, and ideas.  I love this forum!!!
Looking forward to seeing you all in BSL thread next year. I'm so excited!


----------



## felic1

mami2010 Yes you are pursuing bra strap. You left APL in the dust!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Wore my sock bun today. Gonna figure out a way to wear a bun without a filler one of these days!


----------



## KiWiStyle

So I just knocked myself out of  Lala land.  Why didn't ya'll tell me I am full SL and several inches away from APL?  Ladies there is no way I'll be APL by 12/31  so I'm adjusting my graduation to April-2013.  So off to the 2013 APL challenge I go. I'll still hang out in the 2013 BSL challenge though because that is still my goal for next year.


----------



## ChoColette

All most at my goal for the year. Actually I'm claiming it but some say I haven't made it yet. I'm not claiming FULL APL but from March 2012 (the start of my journey) to September 2012 I've come a long way!


----------



## NikkiQ

ChoColette you better claim APL woman. There really was some great progress in those 6 months. Looks great!


----------



## Phaer

ChoColette said:


> All most at my goal for the year. Actually I'm claiming it but some say I haven't made it yet. I'm not claiming FULL APL but from March 2012 (the start of my journey) to September 2012 I've come a long way!



wow!! it looks like you retain every inch you grew.


----------



## jprayze

ChoColette said:
			
		

> All most at my goal for the year. Actually I'm claiming it but some say I haven't made it yet. I'm not claiming FULL APL but from March 2012 (the start of my journey) to September 2012 I've come a long way!



C'mon over to BSL 2013 if you are not there already!


----------



## ChoColette

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ChoColette you better claim APL woman. There really was some great progress in those 6 months. Looks great!



Thank you NikkiQ!  I put out a poll on my blog and the last I looked more people said no then those who said yes.  I was a little disappointed. Not trying to claim "Cher" but dang. Lol. Thanks again!


----------



## ChoColette

mami2010 said:
			
		

> PinkPeony so you think, lol.  Just never really imagined, so hard for me to claim but I will claim it.  Thanks to all of you ladies for your support, tips, and ideas.  I love this forum!!!
> Looking forward to seeing you all in BSL thread next year. I'm so excited!



Claim it!  BSL here you come!


----------



## KiWiStyle

ChoColette said:
			
		

> All most at my goal for the year. Actually I'm claiming it but some say I haven't made it yet. I'm not claiming FULL APL but from March 2012 (the start of my journey) to September 2012 I've come a long way!



Awesome growth and retention!!!  I'd say you are APL.


----------



## ronie

Shampooed today with joico chelating shampoo, followed up with dudley drc 28 for 15 mns with heat. I then did a black tea rinse, and applied my joico moisture recovery balm over it. Left it on for about 20 mns with heat. Rinsed out, and hair was super soft. I could have stopped there cause my hair felt amazing, but i applied my bee mine bee lovely leave in with a drop of wheat germ oil. And i put my hair in 4 braids to airdry. Tomorrow i will moisturize as needed with qhemet burdock root moisturizer and cornrow all my hair into a ponytail so the ends don't rub on my shoulders. Will wig it for work until wednesday (next wash day).
I know it's old news but that joico moisture recovery balm is something else. Dry hair does not stand a chance. I even like it better than masquintense, and it's cheaper. So sorry kerastase, you've lost a customer. And that chelating shampoo did not dry my hair out at all; hair felt clean but soft. I look at the bottle again to make sure it wasn t a sulfate free poo. So it was a great hair day, every single product delivered and worked well together.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

@NikkiQ

Sorry for the late update - I took these pics a while ago (October 20th) but haven't had an opportunity to post them. 

I'm aiming for full APL and then BSL in 2013!


----------



## NikkiQ

:woohoo: WTG jayjaycurlz. Come on over to the BSL 2013 challenge


----------



## LadyRaider

Ignore my fat, please. I am working on it.

Yikes. That one showed too much fat.I have an edited one!


----------



## Fyne

Hey ladies, checking in..I'll be wigging it until May 13 aiming to graduate in December and join you ladies in the BSL challenge!


----------



## LadyRaider

Second try! 
Once again... ignore the fat! It used to be worse!


What do you think? Note that I had a recent hair cut, so I don't think my hair is all that uneven. It's just that I'm not that good at flat ironing my own hair. But I have grown tired of paying 45.000 at JCP for something so simple.


----------



## Carmelella

LadyRaider lookin nice, thick, and glossy.  Ur hair looks fluffy so you might just be there or very very close.  I find that bone straight doesn't suit me anywayz.  It makes my hair look too flat and thin.

A good trick that I learned is to use a soft bore bristle brush, flatten out a section of your hair on the bustles at the root and then flat iron like you're doing the comb chase method.  I find the brush a hell of a lot easier to control than the comb, and it gets my text laxed and new growth pretty straight.

GL


----------



## Carmelella

Boar bristle brush. Brisles*


----------



## NikkiQ

LadyRaider you're pretty close to APL. Not too much further to go. Looks like about an inch or 1.5"


----------



## LadyRaider

Carmelella Thanks for the tips. Yes my hair is pretty fluffy! Flat ironing is not my gift! Oh well. At least I have to worry less about heat damage I think... because I can't do it right, anyway. 

NikkiQ Thanks for the encouragement. If I hadn't had that hair cut... I'd probably be there for sure in the front. But oh well. My hair is a lot neater now. And I don't have triangle head because I have some layers.


----------



## Seamonster

LadyRaider it looks really good to me


----------



## NikkiQ

Let the bunning begin! Where are my fellow year end bunners?? Going to do this til the end of the year...or at least attempt to lol



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## GrowAHead

Hi ladies! Idk if I can post pics from this device but do y'all think I'm APL in my avatar?


----------



## NikkiQ

GrowAHead is the first set of letters APL and the second is BSL? If so, it looks like you're APL. I'm sure if your hair was straight down instead of curled to one side it would definitely be pass APL


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Let the bunning begin! Where are my fellow year end bunners?? Going to do this til the end of the year...or at least attempt to lol
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Haven't taken a pic but I'm with ya girlie!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Cleansed hair with Motions Naturally You cleanser and followed up by cowashing with Tresemme. Currently in a bun to air dry. Gonna take it down before bed, apply my MN, and back into a bun it goes. I'm determined to gain some length before the end of the year


----------



## GrowAHead

NikkiQ said:


> GrowAHead is the first set of letters APL and the second is BSL? If so, it looks like you're APL. I'm sure if your hair was straight down instead of curled to one side it would definitely be pass APL



Great! I thought so too.. I ordered a large length Check shirt o my numbering is a lil janky


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Let the bunning begin! Where are my fellow year end bunners?? Going to do this til the end of the year...or at least attempt to lol
> 
> View attachment 175819
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I'm bunning right along side of you. I also picked up some plastic cap yesterday. Everytime I'm sitting at home doing nothing I will lightly mist my hair and throw on a plastic cap to keep my hair damp.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Let the bunning begin! Where are my fellow year end bunners?? Going to do this til the end of the year...or at least attempt to lol
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Washed, DC'd and now bunning it.  Right here witcha sista!

View attachment 175955


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Let the bunning begin! Where are my fellow year end bunners?? Going to do this til the end of the year...or at least attempt to lol
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Was doing a twist our tonight but I suddenly feel the urge to Bun!


----------



## Kb3auty

mami2010 i vote, you are past APL, congratulations!


----------



## Kb3auty

jayjaycurlz said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> Sorry for the late update - I took these pics a while ago (October 20th) but haven't had an opportunity to post them.
> 
> I'm aiming for full APL and then BSL in 2013!



i think you are past APL! congrats!


----------



## NikkiQ

Day 2 of bunning! I hope it goes this smoothly til December. I probably won't be bunning everyday while I'm back in the states visiting family for Christmas, but I'm sure gonna try lol.

7 weeks and 6 days to get all the growth we can ladies!! We got this!!


----------



## SimJam

Haha funny that a couple of us are going ballz out till the end of the year. 

I'm like my ends WILL NOT see the light of day 'cept for when they come out of this updo every 2 days for re moisturizing and on wash day.
My bf calls it the crown style. I keep forgetting to charge my camera and take a pic, but it looks something like this 







I just dress it up with different head bands and scarves to match what Im wearing


----------



## Meritamen

Awww, wish I could bun too. Mine is not big enough or neat enough to wear in public. Instead I have been wearing beanies or wigs when I go out.

Grapeseed oil is my new love. Qhemet's alma heavy cream hasn't been working too well on it own on my hair for some reason. (I could be that I have now developed a preference for the burdock root buttercream instead.) At first I didn't want to add an oil since it is castor oil based, thought it would make my hair oily, but surprisingly applying a little grapeseed oil and then the heavy cream works great. My hair stays soft for about 2-3 days this way. 

Excuse any typos, I'm using my iPad.


----------



## Carmelella

SimJam said:
			
		

> Haha funny that a couple of us are going ballz out till the end of the year.
> 
> I'm like my ends WILL NOT see the light of day 'cept for when they come out of this updo every 2 days for re moisturizing and on wash day.
> My bf calls it the crown style. I keep forgetting to charge my camera and take a pic, but it looks something like this
> 
> I just dress it up with different head bands and scarves to match what Im wearing



Where are you getting your headbands and scarves from?  That one is so pretty and I needa dress my buns up more


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Baggied last nite and up in a bun now. My ends need to be protected for the rest of the year. May start the new year with wigs so I won't have to think about it so much!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Let the bunning begin! Where are my fellow year end bunners?? Going to do this til the end of the year...or at least attempt to lol
> 
> View attachment 175819
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
I'm in at least for now!  Yesterday was a banana clip bun on straight hair.  I washed this am, so now I'm doing a high donut bun styled on wet hair.  Trying to see if I can keep it for a few days without manipulating it.  I couldn't do it with the low donut, but maybe it will work better because it's high.


----------



## Seamonster

I just cut my hair again, wow, I am determined to keep these ends together. Hopefully it will be able to make its way back by Year end. I intend to straighten and wear a bob for the holidays, and then I will grow it out next year.


----------



## NikkiQ

How much did you cut off Seamonster?


----------



## SimJam

Carmelella I get scarves from all over the place ... mostly clothing stores.
the headbands I get from forever21 and i also like goody soft headbands - theyre everywhere


----------



## Seamonster

^ I probably cut a couple of inches out, I will really find out when I stretch it. I think I cut less off of my longest layer, so it has a chance to make APL this year. 
 My hair was starting to look a little straggly as it stretched, c'est la vie.


----------



## jprayze

3rd day in buns!


----------



## NikkiQ

Me too jprayze!!! Doing a slightly higher one today. Been moving them around everytime I take my hair down.


----------



## SimJam

re headbands I really like the goody glam line ... they have some nice ones.... though forever21 is cheaper lol


----------



## Carmelella

headbands:

If I ever stop being lazy I might even go to the fabric store and see if they'll sell me pieces smaller than a yard.  And i'll check out goody glam too. Thanks


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Day 3 for me as well in a bun....we have a while to go fellow end of the year bunners 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

That is such a cutie bun Carmelella! Full and shiny. Love it! 

Just cowashed and put in low bun with a little conditioner on it. Might not cowash anymore this week. Maybe stretch it in braids Friday to wear a stretched bun until wash day.


----------



## gvin89

Today is wash day....funny how I look forward to it and dread it at the same time. Be back with details when I get to computer.


----------



## Gryphyn

Here's my November update!

I was cowashing daily last month but noticed some breakage. Now I'm back to only cowashing twice a week max., prepoo and shampooing once a week and rinsing with water only on all other days. I've kept everything else in my regimen the same.

So far so good!


----------



## jprayze

Ordered some hair for crochet braids!  Wondering when it will get here...would like to get it done on Monday since its a holiday.


----------



## Evolving78

i hate i gotta jump back in the shower to rinse this conditioner out!  i wish i could go back to dc'ing first,  but my hair doesn't operate well like that.  i clarified and gave myself a light protein treatment.  i see my hair has to dry completely before i can bun or put it in a ponytail.


----------



## Evolving78

what do you ladies consider minimum breakage?


----------



## beautyintheyes

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> what do you ladies consider minimum breakage?



I have this same question


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> what do you ladies consider minimum breakage?



I consider minimal breakage when I only get a few broken pieces during mechanical manipulation.  Now on the other hand, if I'm getting considerable breakage while finger combing or smoothing my hair back with my hands only, then I'd begin to worry.


----------



## gvin89

So yesterday, I DC'd with Strinillah on dry hair...my hair soaked it right on up (sign of dehydration I guess)?  I shampooed with a bar instead of traditional shampoo.  My hair felt very nice and my curls were popping!  I then  conditioned with AOHSR and as I dried with a t-shirt, my curls went away .  I used Qhemet styling products (leave-in and sealant). 

I decided to use the African threading method to stretch my hair in hopes of doing a flat twist updo or a set of mini-twists.  I parted my hair down the middle as if I was putting in two french braids.  I then split each half into 6 sections and threaded each.  I think I got a better stretch than when I airdry in plaits.


----------



## NikkiQ

I wanna see your threading gvin89! I saw a few threads pop up about it not too long ago and it looked like a great way to stretch hair.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Co washed this morning, moisturized and sealed, then back into a bun with my satin scarf to help with my edges. I'm 4 weeks post tomorrow and my ng is starting to show it's natural behind 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

Oh lord I couldn't go any longer with these braids I just took them out and plastered my hair with castor oil tonight's wash and dc is going to feel like heaven


----------



## NikkiQ

You know we want to see when you're all done right Kerryann?lol


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> You know we want to see when you're all done right Kerryann?lol



 Yes, the suspense is eating me up. When I saw your post my eye bucked as I looked for the imaginary pictures I have dreamed of. 

On the rare occasion where I just get a few broken hairs like less than 15, I consider that minimal breakage. 
If I only see less than five, I say I didn't have any breakage because the average person would never check for breakage like I do.


----------



## Kerryann

This is the hair with castor oil after the take down and i alreafy made apl but i think im an inch past it now stretch pic coming


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:


> That is such a cutie bun @Carmelella! Full and shiny. Love it!
> 
> Just cowashed and put in low bun with a little conditioner on it. Might not cowash anymore this week. Maybe stretch it in braids Friday to wear a stretched bun until wash day.



Thanks!! i started using the keracare product line, mostly the humectress and daily moisturizer and so far i really like them 

Goal for today:  Aphogee hard protein treatment followed by moisturizing conditioner.  Then air dry 50% with keracare humectress and a tad coconut oil, then blow dry on medium to stretch the back (no heat in front.. i'm babying those hairs, lol) two french braids, then some type of wavy roll style 

Edit: Change of plans


----------



## NikkiQ

Kerryann look at all that hair!!!


----------



## Carmelella

Kerryann

luv the volume!!  it looks like you have tons of hair!


----------



## Shay128

Thx I would LUV to join...my current length  is almost or shoulder length 
My current Reggie is cw n dc once a week
I am 17 wks post relaxer so I have been basically moisturizing my hair either daily or eod..I have been using mega tek trying to get the thickness back into my hair..so it's working..I take biotin,mms,fish oil n a multi for supplements
I wouldn't change anything right now becuz wat I have been doing has been working , I haven't seen or have I had any breakage..which is great being I'm 17 wks post relaxer n I'm a newbie  I hope to reach apl by July being that will be my 1yr chemical n heat free mark.


----------



## Kerryann

Carmelella said:


> Kerryann
> 
> luv the volume!!  it looks like you have tons of hair!



I'm not going to lie I do it's a task trying to comb so I usually do wash and go or braids...I'm going to see if I can start roller setting until my goals are met


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey Shay128  

Since this challenge ends at the end of this year, you might wanna check out the APL 2013 challenge. BEAUTYU2U is the host and she is great! Here's the link:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=648449


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I wanna see your threading gvin89! I saw a few threads pop up about it not too long ago and it looked like a great way to stretch hair.



My bad, I didn't think to take pics before I took them out today...had a "doh" moment. I did take few last night...not the best lighting but I think you can get the picture. It worked out very well for me, but I need to tweak my technique to make sure I catch it at the base...my thread kept slipping so it was a little slack at the root. Also, I used regular seeing thread because I was to lazy to drive to bss...I think the weave thread would be better since its thicker and more durable. 

One of the yt videos I watched recommended threading twice for the ultimate stretch and I can see how that would definitely work out. I will use the threading method to bun and put in twist...glad to have a no-heat alternative.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

I know this challenge is almost over but not sure if I should be in the all 2012 challenge or 2013. What do you ladies think? Can I make APL by Dec or should I stay in the 2013. This pic taken three weeks ago.


----------



## jprayze

This is my 'bun' entry for today...left my ends out today...but at least I didn't wear the wash n go like I thought out!


----------



## lamaria211

Growingmyhairlong said:


> I know this challenge is almost over but not sure if I should be in the all 2012 challenge or 2013. What do you ladies think? Can I make APL by Dec or should I stay in the 2013. This pic taken three weeks ago.



Congratulations you sure look apl from here!


----------



## Evolving78

i think you will make it!

QUOTE=Growingmyhairlong;17233523]I know this challenge is almost over but not sure if I should be in the all 2012 challenge or 2013. What do you ladies think? Can I make APL by Dec or should I stay in the 2013. This pic taken three weeks ago. 

View attachment 176475



View attachment 176477



View attachment 176479[/QUOTE]


----------



## Evolving78

i used that Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea spray yesterday.  i'm not going to totally blame it for making my hair dry, but it sure helped.  i don't think i will be messing with the spray any time soon. i had to use some LTR to soften my hair back up with avocado oil.  oh and my new growth at the crown is something else, but i am going to try my best to wait to relax around Christmas.


----------



## NikkiQ

Growingmyhairlong you are definitely close to APL and I'm positive you'll make it by the end of the year. So come on in here and get comfortable in this challenge with the rest of us 

Happy Friday ladies! Any hair plans in here? After seeing gvin89 and her threaded hair...I wanna try it! Just not this weekend  I don't have any thread though. I wonder if it works with yarn. Hmmmm...


----------



## Guinan

Good Morning Ladies!!

gvin89, WoW! Those twist were so shiney and juicy looking. You did a great job on them

shortdub78, I LUV avocado oil too! I also used it on my NG and ends in order to help soften them up.

jprayze, that twist bun is too cute

Growingmyhairlong, u look APL already to me I think by Dec you will be pass APL.

This weekend is buisness as usual. DC for a couple of hours, M&S, apply MN to my scalp and then braid my hair in 4's.


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:


> Growingmyhairlong you are definitely close to APL and I'm positive you'll make it by the end of the year. So come on in here and get comfortable in this challenge with the rest of us
> 
> Happy Friday ladies! Any hair plans in here? After seeing gvin89 and her threaded hair...I wanna try it! Just not this weekend  I don't have any thread though. I wonder if it works with yarn. Hmmmm...



I would be afraid of trying it with yarn.  I think I would tangle with my natural hair and cause breakage when I try to remove it. That is one of the problems I had with yarn braids (years ago) .


----------



## polished07

Hey ladies we have a month and some change for reveal time! I can't wait to see where my hair is dec 31st! I'm leery about straightening though bc I want to straighten for my feb 2 yr bc update, what can I do to straighten my hair w/out flat ironing? I was thinking about getting the design essentials 12 wk thermal smoothening for feb to April also anybody tried it my hairdresser swears by it but it does cost a bit


----------



## NikkiQ

I was bored


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I was bored



Girl it looks like you retained every single inch!! And I luv ur puff! 
------------

Back with what I did last night.  I am 100% sure now that this will be my winter style.  Braid out tri-rollfecta :/  so easy, it was the shortest time I spent on my hair from wash to deep conditioning to prepping a style.


----------



## NikkiQ

So cute Carmelella!!! You're making me jealous with all these cute styles you're doing!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Did all my APL ladies move on already???


----------



## Blairx0

Nope just Bunning and waiting


----------



## Phaer

nope, just praying I grow and retain 1.5 inches before the end of the year.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Hey everyone,

   Thanks for assisting me. I think I might be grazing APL. I think I might be about an inch close to it. So I hope I can finish this last streatch with you guys before I the BSL challenge 2013 officially begins ; ). I am really excited. Right now I have been bunning for the past month. I think I might keep that up for a few months. So far I am loving bunning and I didn't realize how much fun it could be to wear my hair in a protective style. I noticed that my routine has changed slightly since I been bunning. What I am moisturizing and wetting my hair more to keep it moist in the bun and I am combing my hair less. I am trying to detangle my hair once a week while deep conditioning in the shower. Does anyone else who is protective styling notice that their regimen has been changing up since they have been doing that? I actually am loving how my hair feels and looks. It looks stronger and healther. Anyway, now that we are down to the streatch I know we all have to focus on our goals and not lose sight. We got this ladies!!!


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies!

Great hair ChoColette! Claim it! Yes you are APL! I know full APL is a goal of mine too into 2013. Congratulations!

Congratulations jayjaycurlz!

Looking good LadyRaider I don't think its uneven either. My hair has grown in layers all year and I've yet to trim since January 

NikkiQ nice color and bun!  AND that's a lot of growth between 2011 and 2012! Your hair is thicker and curls are much more defined too!

Congratulations GrowAHead!

Amazing shine KiWiStyle  

Beautiful crown SimJam :wink2:

Great idea Carmelella! This reminds me of how to make no-sew silk scarves here is a DIY Tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FKCaBZwlt8

Congratulations Kerryann!

Growingmyhairlong you definitely look APL here in the pictures and there's still plenty of time to have new growth into 2013!


----------



## lamaria211

I'm here!!!
Today is the wash day before my next TU so I clarified with Nexus Aloe rid, then re washed with Nexus Therapie poo, did Aphogee 2 step treatment which I really liked (made my hair very smooth and soft) now I'm DC with Aussie 3 minute and coconut oil for a few hours. I'll follow up with my Aphogee leave ins and the Aussie leave in and seal with coconut oil


----------



## Evolving78

i'm here!  just moisturizing and bunning today.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

accidentally posted this in APL '13 ...


okay so I haven't been treating my hair very badly. but I got back on track yesterday

shampoo: trader joes TTT
protein: nexxus emergencee and let it marinate for about 45 min
deep condition: vatika
leave in: herbal essence color me happy 
sealed: EVCO/Amla oil mix
style: smaller two strand twists and left in overnight for a twist out

I'm going to try to get my hair health up and start retaining more. I REALLY want to APL by new year. so I'm going to *try* to use no heat and just wear my staple twist outs because u think that's probably when u retain the most since my hair will be ultra moisturizer (benefits of using reg condish as a leave in) and low manipulation


----------



## SimJam

I wanna try threading too, maybe next week (or the week after, Im gonna get a corn row style this weekend - if I can get an appointment)

lemmi go call


----------



## NikkiQ

Back in my bun today. Don't plan on going anywhere today so I'll be kickin it like this all day lol


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ once you posted a bun with no filler. How did you achieve that?


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 I put my hair in a loose pony, split the pony in half, twisted each half and then twisted it around the pony like a bun. I just used a loose scrunchie to secure it in place, but you could probably use pins.


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies posting here my new length check pictures shared between the BSL & APL 2012 Challenges!!!

WOOOOOWWWAAA!   What a difference a month makes! I have yet to trim but I think  returning to Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) on October 8, 2012 improved the  condition and length of my hair. I am prett-e sure OCO and me will be  staying together for a loooooong time  ​ 
Good thing I joined NikkiQ's new BSL 2013 Challenge! My new goal is to  be full BSL vs full APL in 2013!!! I am still keeping with my ultimate  goal to reach Waist Length (WL) in 2013!!!


----------



## GrowAHead

I'm still hoping to get a couple more inches this year as well... I may relax late December/Early January and hope to see even more progress.  I'm sticking to my rollersetting & bunning for winter!


----------



## koolkittychick

Hey Ladies,

It's been forever since I posted a progress pic since I am such a slow grower and I always seem to have my camera lent out when I just come back from the salon, but since I happened to have my camera today I thought I would post a current pic of my hair and where it's at. Mind you this is my hair 6 weeks post relaxer with about 3/4 of an inch of new growth, just taken down from a bun prior to washing. The ends are really more even than they look; my new growth makes my hemline look really funky by this point since I don't flatiron and I mostly air dry my hair after I wash by wet bunning. I'm pretty sure I will reach full APL by my next touch up at the end of the year. what do you all think?


----------



## NikkiQ

I agree that you'll be pretty well past the APL line on your next TU koolkittychick


----------



## jprayze

Hey ladies. Pics from the beginning of the MN challenge in September until now.  Yes for those who are in multiple challenges with me, you get multiple updates lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Definitely looks longer and fuller jprayze. Good job!


----------



## polished07

jprayze said:
			
		

> Hey ladies. Pics from the beginning of the MN challenge in September until now.  Yes for those who are in multiple challenges with me, you get multiple updates lol



Pretty! I see thickness and length! Looks good!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

jprayze said:
			
		

> Hey ladies. Pics from the beginning of the MN challenge in September until now.  Yes for those who are in multiple challenges with me, you get multiple updates lol



I just made my very first batch of MN mix and I will continue to use this during my stretch. I used half a jar of dr miracles hot gro cream with half a tube of MN. I then added 25 drops of wild growth oil and the same amount of the other wild growth oil. 25 drops of vitamin E oil, a cap full of EVOO, a cup full of EVCO, and a cap full of sunflower oil. My scalp feels light and airy. I hope to get results like yours!


----------



## livinthevida

koolkittychick said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> It's been forever since I posted a progress pic since I am such a slow grower and I always seem to have my camera lent out when I just come back from the salon, but since I happened to have my camera today I thought I would post a current pic of my hair and where it's at. Mind you this is my hair 6 weeks post relaxer with about 3/4 of an inch of new growth, just taken down from a bun prior to washing. The ends are really more even than they look; my new growth makes my hemline look really funky by this point since I don't flatiron and I mostly air dry my hair after I wash by wet bunning. I'm pretty sure I will reach full APL by my next touch up at the end of the year. what do you all think?


Yes! @koolkittychick you are just at the APL line now! I agree you should be able to reach your APL goal by the end of 2012 



jprayze said:


> Hey ladies. Pics from the beginning of the MN challenge in September until now.  Yes for those who are in multiple challenges with me, you get multiple updates lol


This is REALLY GREAT progress @jprayze! I can see the fullness and health of your hair dramatically improve in just a couple of months!


----------



## Carmelella

livinthevida said:
			
		

> :lCarmelella! This reminds me of how to make no-sew silk scarves here is a DIY Tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FKCaBZwlt8



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Did a color sh!t didn't take pissedoff.com maybe when my hair is dry I will be able to see something

I only did the center/front 
Next time I will do the rest of my head


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Did all my APL ladies move on already???



Nope, still here.  By December I shud be officially crossing over... By hook or crook I'm making it to APL this year!! Lol


----------



## Kerryann

Roller set was a frizzy mess


----------



## Blairx0

Kerryann said:


> Roller set was a frizzy mess



Sorry to hear that. I am getting really into setting and my 2013 goal is to perfect it. 

Where do you think you went wrong


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ I'm still here...lol I am grazing APL but I'm going to wait until December to get that extra (hopefully) inch.

I finally washed my hair after that press and I did have some heat damage (bummer), it was about 4 pieces randomly throughout my head. I learned 2 things: 1, I actually liked my hair straight, BUT I hated how it frizzed up on ONE side, and it made me hate it. 2, I did both bantu knots and a twist out on the straight hair and I likes how much more defined and glossy it looked. So, I might be doing some blow-drying (with the tension method) when I want a twist out.

Going to Texas for Thanksgiving, IDK how I'm going to wear my hair, HELP ME!!!!!!


----------



## GrowAHead

Anybody else notice how bad their posture is while doing this challenge?  DH told me my armpits slant downwards cause my posture is so bad! lol


----------



## Kerryann

Blairx0 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I am getting really into setting and my 2013 goal is to perfect it.
> 
> Where do you think you went wrong



I went wrong trying to roller set that sucker tons of hair.....took too long to set my mom did it and all she kept saying was Jesus Christ where did so much hair come from when she was done she was sweating 
This is the first time though so next time I will do it by myself 


I need a super soft Deep conditioner any suggestions


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

So I am working on protective styling. I washed and DC this week. Then I cornrowed the sides of my hair and bunned the back. I am working on perfecting it but still happy with the results. I will post pics a little later.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Kerryann said:


> I went wrong trying to roller set that sucker tons of hair.....took too long to set my mom did it and all she kept saying was Jesus Christ where did so much hair come from when she was done she was sweating
> This is the first time though so next time I will do it by myself
> 
> I need a super soft Deep conditioner any suggestions



I like silk elements DC the moisturizing one and I love ORS DC I think it leaves my hair with a lot of slip.


----------



## NikkiQ

GrowAHead said:


> Anybody else notice how bad their posture is while doing this challenge? DH told me my armpits slant downwards cause my posture is so bad! lol


 
 Mine said the same thing!!! So now I have to put my hands on my hips to remind myself to stand up straight lol


----------



## mami2010

Decided to take some texture shots the other day. Never took any pics of my texture since I have been texlaxed.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

This weeks protective style


----------



## lamaria211

EVOCO on dry hair under a plastic cap for an hr


----------



## gvin89

Got braids installed...plan to keep for the rest of the year. Much easier to moisturize and maintain. We will see how it goes...


----------



## NikkiQ

gvin89 said:


> Got braids installed...plan to keep for the rest of the year. Much easier to moisturize and maintain. We will see how it goes...



Pictures or it didn't happen gvin89!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Pictures or it didn't happen gvin89!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I love your spirit NikkiQ, keep me on my toes!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhhhh I love them!!!!! They look great gvin89!!! You better keep those in as long as possible. They look like they took a while to put in.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Don't know if I mentioned this already but if I have please forgive me  I have been oiling my scalp with my first batch ever of MN. I like the way my scalp tingled afterwards. I plan to use daily or every other day. I'm going to see how this works for the rest of my stretch. I will be 5 weeks post this Friday so I will have 15 more weeks to left to use my mix. I hope I get the growth other ladies have mentioned because if so....I definitely won't make my 20 week stretch!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lexxi

So I am putting in kinky twist now I'm almost done but I figured I would post a update because I haven't recently. I was previously going to do a weave but I don't have time for the upkeep so kinky twist are better.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ, my sister's friend did them for me so we kept breaking and eating lol! She did a nice job and I plan to go 8-12 weeks depending on how my edges hold up.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall and these cute braids and kinky twists!!!


----------



## Evolving78

gvin89 said:


> I love your spirit NikkiQ, keep me on my toes!



oh i like them!  they look so neat!  how long did it take, what hair was used?  how did you get them wavy?


----------



## NikkiQ

Slept with my bun in last night. Bun still looks fine, but the edges are fuzzy as usual. Think I'll slap some Eco Styler on my edges and scarf those bad boys down before I go run errands later on.


----------



## lamaria211

CWd this morning with Ion Hard Water condish love love love this stuff!!!


----------



## mami2010

I took my braids down today that I put in to wear my wigs this week  because its wash day.   When I took down my braids, my hair was looking  nice and wavy from the braids, so I decided to play with it and ended up  bunning it.  

What you think, can this be rocked out in public?


----------



## NikkiQ

I'd rock it mami2010! the waves are cute.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Just finished cowashing and now I'm air drying.  I have never CW'd consistently so I'm hoping this was the missing link to my HHJ.  I'm also being more diligent at taking a complete dosage of my hair vitamin, I had not realized I was only taking a half dose which is probably why I wasn't getting results with my hair vitamin.


----------



## gvin89

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> oh i like them!  they look so neat!  how long did it take, what hair was used?  how did you get them wavy?



Thanks! It took about 8 hrs. We used synthetic silky yaki hair, but she prefers kankakelon (sp).,,I picked up the wrong type.  After braiding a section, she put the braids in plaits and after we finished, she put all the plaits in boiling water. Once we unraveled the plaits, I had waves. She gave me the option to set on rods, but I was good.


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ thanks I will rock it!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Getting ready to co wash. Want to DC also since I know MN to the scalp can be drying. I have been moisturizing and sealing still though but I just want to be safe.


----------



## NikkiQ

Just booked my ticket to go home for the holidays! Oh yeah!!!  So that means in a month and some change I'll be home...around real hair care products...and will get my hair flat ironed for the first time this year. Ohhhhhhhhhh yeah!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

KiWiStyle said:


> Just finished cowashing and now I'm air drying.  I have never CW'd consistently so I'm hoping this was the missing link to my HHJ.  I'm also being more diligent at taking a complete dosage of my hair vitamin, I had not realized I was only taking a half dose which is probably why I wasn't getting results with my hair vitamin.



How often do you plan on cowashing? How long have you been on your journey? I know I am constantly tweaking my routine and holding tight to what works. I hear some ladies say that they find that as their hair gets longer they change it up again.


----------



## Carmelella

I've been so horrible to my hair,tomorrow I'll be better


----------



## pookaloo83

Might start cowashing now. I dont know yet though. Co washed tonight doing the curly girl method? I liked it. Barely lost any hair. And didn't use a comb. Just finger detangled. I like it. But I did use a little shampoo on my scalp. I saw gunk there from Shea butter, so I had to get that out.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Evolving78

i used some QB Heavy Cream on my hair yesterday and today.  i think i may use this instead of oil for awhile to see how my hair responds.  so far it is not dry.  i sit around a space heater in dry air all day.  now that it cold, my hair needs a little more when it comes to moisturizing airdried hair.  i think i decided to relax next weekend.  this weekend i am going to roller set and flat iron the roots.


----------



## NikkiQ

How does your hair normally react in the cold weather when you use oil shortdub78?


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> How does your hair normally react in the cold weather when you use oil shortdub78?



it gets crispy and dry.  the oils shuts anything from getting in or getting out.  my hair is already low porous.  it creates some kind of hard shell. 

ok i know i just said i was going to relax next weekend, but i am going to hold out.  i want to have some big reveal moment too like the rest of you ladies when this challenge ends!


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83 I tried cowashing and loved it initially too...but I find I quickly get buildup, and my hair starts to feel coated after a little while. And just doesnt act 'right'. 

So I am back to shampooing plus the occasional clay detox.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Growingmyhairlong said:
			
		

> How often do you plan on cowashing? How long have you been on your journey? I know I am constantly tweaking my routine and holding tight to what works. I hear some ladies say that they find that as their hair gets longer they change it up again.



growinhmyhairlong, I try to cowash twice a week during my shower and shampoo/DC on the weekend.  I've been on my HHJ for almost two years now and yes, my regimen and products has changed multiple times. My hair would be a lot longer but I've been slowly trimming all my hair prior to my HHJ away, it's just about all gone!!


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:


> @pookaloo83 I tried cowashing and loved it initially too...but I find I quickly get buildup, and my hair starts to feel coated after a little while. And just doesnt act 'right'.
> 
> So I am back to shampooing plus the occasional clay detox.



@bajandoc same thing happened to me.  Thats why I stopped. Now I'm revisiting. But I don't know if I can hang. My hair really didn't feel 'clean' to me. But It was quick and easy.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I did a twistout today and here are my results.


----------



## NikkiQ

Nice definition and shine BronxJazzy! Okay...spill it. What products did you use and how many twists? What size were they? We wanna know lady!!!


----------



## Lurkee

I blow-dried my hair today. I doubt air drying is useful in a stretch. My roots were so matted. Now I can comb my hair again. Looks like I am a sneeze from APL.  Hope to graduate APL 2013 mid next year.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee said:


> I blow-dried my hair today. I doubt air drying is useful in a stretch. My roots were so matted. Now I can comb my hair again. Looks like I am a sneeze from APL.  Hope to graduate APL 2013 mid next year.



 super close Lurkee!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

NikkiQ said:


> Nice definition and shine @BronxJazzy! Okay...spill it. What products did you use and how many twists? What size were they? We wanna know lady!!!


 Lol...Yeah I should have known ya'll would want to know the deets. I did a wet set using giovanni direct leave in and sealed with avocado butter. I put it in 16 twists with satin rollers at the end and let air dry overnight. Thats about it. No gel was used so its super soft.


----------



## Carmelella

I'm outta here!! Lol.  The number 2 line is APL, and I'm just scratching it.  That's enuf for me... I've been here too long. Cant wait for the BSL official start.

Today I did a corrective relaxer on the back half cuz combing through it was hell.  Blow dried very very little cuz I just found my stash of microfiber towels and then flat ironed on 280-350 degrees. 

I limited the coconut oil so this time it's not greasy.  I'm going to put in some flexi rods for the night, wear it down for a day or two, then do my French braid style.  Next year I'll start up again with sew ins because this hand in hair disease is no joke... And for me that leads to heat heat heat.

And btw, my ends aren't chewed up.  I trim myself and I do it half hazardly. 
July 20th ish 2012




November 15th, 2012


----------



## Carmelella

Singing jay-z: I'm in to the next one, on to the next one! Lol


----------



## Phaer

Carmelella said:


> Singing jay-z: I'm in to the next one, on to the next one! Lol



I think we should all sing that song at the end of the year.


----------



## NikkiQ

Awwwww SNAP Carmelella!!!! APL   up in here!!!


----------



## Kerryann

My hair is screaming neglect I may just dc over night with something lol


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Awwwww SNAP Carmelella!!!! APL   up in here!!!



YAY!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Congratulations Carmelella!!  Your retention since July was phenomenal!!'

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Wow Carmelella, ur growth is amazing! Congrats apl ninja!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Lurkee, how often do u blow dry ur roots?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Lurkee

pelohello said:


> @Lurkee, how often do u blow dry ur roots?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
pelohello I stepped away from the blowdryer for a while. This was my first blowdry in a long time. My roots were matted and I was forever in a bun. Looking like somebody's grandma 

Now I am wearing my hair down today and I planning to blowdry weekly. Hopefully without too many problems. I am just tired of looking blah. My hair is a good SL and I want to enjoy it now instead of waiting... 

Funny thing happened. After my blowdry, I asked my caucasian flatmate to help me take the picture. She then asked me if I got extensions in .


----------



## NikkiQ

Very happy that after cutting 2" off,the hair over my ear is still right at APL and the back is past APL (only cut 1.5" in the back) 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## 4bslbound

Ive been lurking in this thread but.....NikkiQ can we see pics after your trim! Thanks


----------



## jprayze

My ponytail is almost APL!


----------



## NikkiQ

4bslbound said:


> Ive been lurking in this thread [email protected]NikkiQ can we see pics after your trim! Thanks


 
4bslbound I trimmed on October 29th  I'll try to get DH to take some length check pics for me during my next wash day. I'll be getting it straightened next month while I'm home. First time having my hair done in a year. PARANOID!!


----------



## NikkiQ

WTG jprayze!!! You're gonna be rockin a BSL ponytail if you keep up with this growth rate you're on.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> WTG @jprayze!!! You're gonna be rockin a BSL ponytail if you keep up with this growth rate you're on.


 
Thank you!  I remember two years ago, when I was trying to make a ponytail and my coworker was talking about how small it was.  Recently the same coworker says wow, you can just grow your hair however long you want it.  I was thinking Of Course, I can!  I didn't know tell her my little secret, *LHCF*! lol


----------



## jerseygurl

jprayze nice ponytail


----------



## hairqueen7

Carmelella said:


> I'm outta here!! Lol.  The number 2 line is APL, and I'm just scratching it.  That's enuf for me... I've been here too long. Cant wait for the BSL official start.
> 
> Today I did a corrective relaxer on the back half cuz combing through it was hell.  Blow dried very very little cuz I just found my stash of microfiber towels and then flat ironed on 280-350 degrees.
> 
> I limited the coconut oil so this time it's not greasy.  I'm going to put in some flexi rods for the night, wear it down for a day or two, then do my French braid style.  Next year I'll start up again with sew ins because this hand in hair disease is no joke... And for me that leads to heat heat heat.
> 
> And btw, my ends aren't chewed up.  I trim myself and I do it half hazardly.
> July 20th ish 2012
> 
> November 15th, 2012



Omg beautiful


----------



## hairqueen7

Hey ladies still posting even though I'm in the apl 2013 challenge. Little update I'm in mini twist for 1 month love them


----------



## Carmelella

hairqueen7 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies still posting even though I'm in the apl 2013 challenge. Little update I'm in mini twist for 1 month love them



They look really cute and manageable.  Ate those triangle parts?  Cute!


----------



## gforceroy

jprayze Nice ponytail! Your hair is growing FAST!


----------



## jprayze

gforceroy said:
			
		

> jprayze Nice ponytail! Your hair is growing FAST!



Thanks!!!  I hope it continues at the same rate.


----------



## hairqueen7

Carmelella said:


> They look really cute and manageable. Ate those triangle parts? Cute!


Thanks they really are, but no i parted normally, straight across i just flat twisted the twist that are shorter because i cut the rest of my relaxed ends off so my front hair is about 4" long


----------



## Evolving78

ok, so i caved and gave myself a touch up.  my hair feels so nice right now.  i used Creme Of Nature argan oil relaxer and i use CON leave-in spray and a little bit of Cantu Leave-in conditioner.    i am airdrying right now.  once my hair is dry, i am going to cross wrap it.  i may take a picture before i wrap, or after i flat iron in the morning.

i am right at BSB, so i know i will make BSB by the end of the year.  with all of the setbacks and trimming like crazy, i am still going to make my year goal!  i hope to be BSL by March.  i wish i could go back to the MN challenge to give it another go, but i don't know if i can use that while i am pregnant.  i will try it after the baby though.

you ladies have helped me get through so much, even just by sharing your own stories.


----------



## NikkiQ

So proud of you shortdub78!! Can't believe you're BSB already. That's great. We're so happy to be a part of your HHJ


----------



## Evolving78

thank you! NikkiQ

you have made the biggest progress.  no joke, your retention this year is crazy!  that chick gave you a major hair cut and you are APL and the year isn't even over!  i knew you would do it!


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> thank you! @NikkiQ
> 
> you have made the biggest progress. no joke, your retention this year is crazy! that chick gave you a major hair cut and you are APL and the year isn't even over! i knew you would do it!


 
Yeah and I want to murder her for that cut too  But in the end, I do think that the cut helped me more than I realize. I was so scared to lose the progress that I had made, but I had to keep telling myself that in order to have the healthy ends that I need to reach my goals...that I have to trim it. That's why when I cut those 1.5-2" off last month, I didn't bat an eye. 

I can't wait to see what 2013 has in store for us. shortdub78 you and jprayze will be full MBL by this time next year.


----------



## polished07

Anybody else making PS hair plans for the coming year? I want another lace wig for end december/NYE up into mid jan then chunky/Havana twists for jan up until my bc anniversary mid feb then a straighten and trim and then enjoy my hair for a couple weeks (bunning/twist out/updo) and back to full weave maybe crochet braids for the spring yep I'm thirsty for BSL PS'ing like mug!


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 I plan on bunning and braiding my way through 2013. Being style lazy helps me retain the best


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Morning ladies  just shampooed and now I'm dcing with CON Argan Oil mixed with EVCO and Shea butter oil. May leave this on for about an hour then wet bun after applying my leave in.

ETA: I also did Aphogee 2 min as well since I seen a bit of broken hairs


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Yeah and I want to murder her for that cut too  But in the end, I do think that the cut helped me more than I realize. I was so scared to lose the progress that I had made, but I had to keep telling myself that in order to have the healthy ends that I need to reach my goals...that I have to trim it. That's why when I cut those 1.5-2" off last month, I didn't bat an eye.
> 
> I can't wait to see what 2013 has in store for us. shortdub78 you and jprayze will be full MBL by this time next year.



2013 is going to be a great year!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Decided to take advantage of a late game day and started wash day. Shampooed, used my Aphogee 2min treatment, and currently DCing. Leave it in until about 5 or so, wash it out, detangle, and let it air dry overnight in some big braids. Going to ATTEMPT to blow my hair out tomorrow so I can do a braid out or twist out on blown out hair for Thanksgiving.


----------



## lexxi

Horrible picture but I finally finished my kinkies they will be in until the last week of December, to make it in time for the big reveal. I'm also trying to convince myself to get viviscal I just don't want to shell out $110 for 3 months. As for next yr. I'm making another wig I need one my other one has been worn out and needs a break so I'm getting queens hair and I may just get a full lace for days when I don't feel like doing a 3/4 wig or my hair . 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

SO cute lexxi!!!!!! I love the color on you!


----------



## lexxi

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> SO cute lexxi!!!!!! I love the color on you!



Thanks I was thinking about doing my real hair this color but it's already dyed so I changed mind however on my weave I think I am going to dye that Stacy dash hair color which is almost like the kinkies but the brown I think is a tad darker.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

lexxi said:


> Horrible picture but I finally finished my kinkies they will be in until the last week of December, to make it in time for the big reveal. I'm also trying to convince myself to get viviscal I just don't want to shell out $110 for 3 months. As for next yr. I'm making another wig I need one my other one has been worn out and needs a break so I'm getting queens hair and I may just get a full lace for days when I don't feel like doing a 3/4 wig or my hair .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What brand of hair and color did you use? It looks really good.


----------



## lexxi

Is what I used there is another brand called Tasha that I've used before also that you can use but make sure you Acv it though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Curlygirly9

Hello ladies! Haven't been very active in this thread as I would have liked. I've been busy with school but I finally get a chance to post an update pic. Here's my freshly washed hair lightly blown out using the tension method.

This is the best picture I could get. Am I APL yet?


----------



## Evolving78

Curlygirly9 said:


> Hello ladies! Haven't been very active in this thread as I would have liked. I've been busy with school but I finally get a chance to post an update pic. Here's my freshly washed hair lightly blown out using the tension method.
> 
> This is the best picture I could get. Am I APL yet?
> View attachment 178021



yes you are!


----------



## Guinan

Curlygirly9 said:


> Hello ladies! Haven't been very active in this thread as I would have liked. I've been busy with school but I finally get a chance to post an update pic. Here's my freshly washed hair lightly blown out using the tension method.
> 
> This is the best picture I could get. Am I APL yet?
> View attachment 178021


 
You look APL to me


----------



## Curlygirly9

Thank you shortdub78 and pelohello


----------



## Evolving78

cantu shea butter leave-in conditioner repair cream is nice so far.  i only use a little.  my hair is soft and moisturized.  i was so scared of this product for years.  a lot of people said it left white residue, can't be used with other products, and it makes the hair hard and crunchy.  i didn't experience any of this.  but i wouldn't use this with gel. i used it on damp and dry hair.


----------



## Meritamen

So far no one likes my idea of cutting and dying a section of my hair some crazy color - I'm thinking blue would be nice. I'm so bored with it.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

can I claim APL yet ?? 

*soooo close*


----------



## NikkiQ

LovelyBwonderful said:


> can I claim APL yet ??
> 
> *soooo close*



You sure look like it to me LovelyBwonderful!! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

LovelyBwonderful said:


> can I claim APL yet ??
> 
> *soooo close*



I would say you are APL


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

So I had to cut half an inch off. Breakage from not handling multiple textures correctly. I was hurt at first but healthy hair is key. I can grow that back in a month. I am coming to terms with it and reforming a new regimen.


----------



## NikkiQ

Your ends are thanking you for that trim right now. It'll be back before our final reveal at the end of the year and then some Growingmyhairlong


----------



## Carmelella

lexxi

Nice hair and lipstick!


----------



## jprayze

Growingmyhairlong said:
			
		

> So I had to cut half an inch off. Breakage from not handling multiple textures correctly. I was hurt at first but healthy hair is key. I can grow that back in a month. I am coming to terms with it and reforming a new regimen.



I will be trimming this week as well, probably Friday.  I think I need a good inch.  I haven't trimmed since July, had an occasional dusting.  Ii hate to do it too, but it will be worth it!


----------



## jprayze

Trying to figure out what to do about my hair color!  I had been using the spray in stuff, Sun-in which is mostly peroxide and I always loved the results.  I had been using it for 2 years I guess but I stopped this April because I figured it was a healthy practice.  Started using honey to lighten.  Honey of course has a milder effect than the sun-in plus my hair is growing so fast, that my roots stay dark (not complaining!!!).  Plus you have to use A LOT of honey.  I've dyed in the past with no problems, but I'm afraid to have a set back.  Thinking I'm just going to wear my natural hair color (gasp!). I'm like a 1b/2.  But I'm not used to it anymore...and everyone has gotten used to my light hair.  Dye, sun-in, honey... Since I started growing my hair, I've been lightening it.  

I think this is the darkest my hair had been in recent years.




Recent 



What do you ladies think? Light or dark?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Ladies, I ain't giving up yet...it ain't over til' the fat lady sings.  I have been on my hair game in an extreme effort to meet my goal next month.  I keep telling myself that I might not make it but then I say, "I just might".  I have almost six weeks to get to APL and only time will tell the truth.  I was going to join the 2013 APL challenge but then thought that's just giving up.  I have a noticeable amount of NG already at just shy of 4 weeks post so there is hope!  

OASN:  I bought my new Sedu Revolution 1" flat iron yesterday and I can't wait to use it for the final length check!!

It looks and feel great!  No lie, I wanted to sleep with my new hair toy last night, LOL


View attachment 178165




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Phaer

KiWiStyle said:


> Ladies, I ain't giving up yet...it ain't over til' the fat lady sings.  I have been on my hair game in an extreme effort to meet my goal next month.  I keep telling myself that I might not make it but then I say, "I just might".  I have almost six weeks to get to APL and only time will tell the truth.  I was going to join the 2013 APL challenge but then thought that's just giving up.  I have a noticeable amount of NG already at just shy of 4 weeks post so there is hope!
> 
> OASN:  I bought my new Sedu Revolution 1" flat iron yesterday and I can't wait to use it for the final length check!!
> 
> It looks and feel great!  No lie, I wanted to sleep with my new hair toy last night, LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



definitely come back and let us know how you like your new toy, I am going to try my babybliss pro at the end of this year, but since my hair tends to poof I am not holding out hope for relaxer straight hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze I like the light color on you. What dye were you thinking of using?


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> jprayze I like the light color on you. What dye were you thinking of using?


 
NikkiQ I have been so out of the dye game...I dont know what's good now?  I know you have had great success with dying.

I got my color done in a salon a few years back and spent $150 for a double process - dye and highlights.


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze well you know all I really use is Silk Elements, Manic Panic and recently Garnier. I really like the Garnier the best.


----------



## Evolving78

i want to wash and deep condition my hair today.  but i wanted a fresh look for Thanksgiving.  i thought about just wearing a bun.  even if i wear my hair down, i still look like a fat squirrel.

since i have been doing my own hair, i have never been able to wear the same hair style the next day.  i don't have next day hair.  well, before i used to just sleep pretty for my hair to last.  but now that i moisturize and seal daily, i can't do that.  i have to put my scarf on.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^fat squirrel shortdub78?? Really?? I find that hard to believe. You're probably all baby belly and that's it.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^fat squirrel shortdub78?? Really?? I find that hard to believe. You're probably all baby belly and that's it.



i took pictures of myself to post, and yeah, it wasn't pretty!   i usually look like a cartoon squirrel.  but this time, my face is all over the place!  i am going to post a pic in a few.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ

ok here is a pic.  it's not a hair shot, but this is how big i am so far.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 you look beautiful!!!

NikkiQ  I'm going to look into the Garnier shades, but I think I may make the color my BSL gift.  Hope I can wait until then!


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 you look so gorgeous!!! Fat squirrel my butt!!!


----------



## jprayze

I got 2 packs of #4 and 2 packs of 4/27 mix for my crochet braids, so hopefully that will feed my need for light hair in the meantime!


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze and @ NikkiQ

wow!  thanks ladies!  i try to keep myself up!


----------



## mami2010

shortdub78 nice pic, u all belly.


----------



## Evolving78

mami2010 said:


> shortdub78 nice pic, u all belly.



mami2010

thanks girl! i hope it stays that way.  i am not trying to look like one of the Klumps again!   i'm 22 weeks right now, so pray for me!


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78, you look soo beautiful. You have a beautiful pregnant glow, I see no squirrel.

jprayze, both colors look great on you; but I'm a fan of black hair on everyone

KiWiStyle, I am so jelly. I want either a Sedu or Chi flat iron. Where did you purchase yours from and how much was it (if u dont mind me asking)


----------



## 3jsmom

@shortdub78 you look good!!!! 

I will probably deep con and roll tomorrow since I will be out for black friday, I might wrap my hair up and shop


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello
3jsmom

thanks you hunny bunnies!  ya'll ladies sure know how to make a pregnant lady feel nice!

i am dc'ing now.  i am having a plumbing issue right now!  the sewer is backing up and the basement was a little flooded.  these kids will be home in an hour or so, and the first thing they will want to do is use the bathroom!....smh


----------



## KiWiStyle

Phaer said:
			
		

> definitely come back and let us know how you like your new toy, I am going to try my babybliss pro at the end of this year, but since my hair tends to poof I am not holding out hope for relaxer straight hair.



Phaer I'll do that.  I am selling my Babyliss Pro, it's listed over in the product exchange forum.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Blew out my hair yesterday and it's been in a bun ever since. Sad huh? Not entirely sure if I can pull it off, but I'm kinda thinking about doing Naptural85's best twist out ever technique tomorrow and wear it out for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Blew out my hair yesterday and it's been in a bun ever since. Sad huh? Not entirely sure if I can pull it off, but I'm kinda thinking about doing Naptural85's best twist out ever technique tomorrow and wear it out for Thanksgiving.



Can't wait to see that twist out!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I sure hope it doesn't come out looking stupid @jprazye


----------



## KiWiStyle

KiWiStyle, I am so jelly. I want either a Sedu or Chi flat iron. Where did you purchase yours from and how much was it (if u dont mind me asking)[/QUOTE]

pelohello I purchased my Sedu at Ulta for $159 and received a free gift which includes a mini ceramic curling iron (on/off switch only), set of 3 carbon clips and a ceramic ionic hair brush.


----------



## NikkiQ

About to attempt this twist out. Lord have mercy....


----------



## NikkiQ

Probably should have made the twists smaller. Oh well. 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## gvin89

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ
> 
> ok here is a pic.  it's not a hair shot, but this is how big i am so far.



You look fabulous....pregnancy is good on you!


----------



## blueberryd

Wellll here is my progress from Nov 2011 vs Nov 2012...Didn't quite make it to my overly ambitious goal of APL..sooo guess I'll be part of this challenge for atleast another 6 months....The longer my natural hair gets, the MOREEEE i want to relax!  I just don't have the patience to do all this detangling...imma try to stay strong and give my natural hair one more chance! lol  Hope you all have a happy turkey day 

ps: please excuse the SUPER plain face--for some reason, I never have makeup on when taking progress pics!  lol I mean da*n, I could've put some lipgloss on or something! lol 

*NOV 2011 VS NOV 2012*









*JULY 2012 vs NOV 2012*


----------



## NikkiQ

blueberryd you look like you're grazing APL in your November pic. I don't think you need 6 months before you can claim it


----------



## blueberryd

Thanx NikkiQ that's encouraging!  I see you are hosting BSL 2013...ican't wait to join 
You've done an EXCELLENT job keeping this thread active and in the forefront!  \
hhj!


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> blueberryd you look like you're grazing APL in your November pic. I don't think you need 6 months before you can claim it



I agree you look very close


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> cantu shea butter leave-in conditioner repair cream is nice so far.  i only use a little.  my hair is soft and moisturized.  i was so scared of this product for years.  a lot of people said it left white residue, can't be used with other products, and it makes the hair hard and crunchy.  i didn't experience any of this.  but i wouldn't use this with gel. i used it on damp and dry hair.



I have been using this for a year now and I haven't experienced any of this. I use it and seal with EVCO. My hair is relaxed and a little goes a long way. The smell is great too


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

LovelyBwonderful said:
			
		

> can I claim APL yet ??
> 
> *soooo close*



Yes you may lol


----------



## Meritamen

APL came and went for me yet again. I swear trying to get to this length is purgatory. *_sigh_* I blowed dried my hair and got a trim. Miss my kinks already.


----------



## Carmelella

blueberryd said:
			
		

> Wellll here is my progress from Nov 2011 vs Nov 2012...Didn't quite make it to my overly ambitious goal of APL..sooo guess I'll be part of this challenge for atleast another 6 months....The longer my natural hair gets, the MOREEEE i want to relax!  I just don't have the patience to do all this detangling...imma try to stay strong and give my natural hair one more chance! lol  Hope you all have a happy turkey day
> 
> ps: please excuse the SUPER plain face--for some reason, I never have makeup on when taking progress pics!  lol I mean da*n, I could've put some lipgloss on or something! lol
> 
> NOV 2011 VS NOV 2012
> 
> JULY 2012 vs NOV 2012



Ur hair growth and retention is amazing!!! U got that Unicorn hair, Dont care face in.  Lol. Ur hair is looking very bouncy and full.  

Ps: u have a long neck.  Give urself 2 inches bonus points and congratulate urself, lol


----------



## blueberryd

LMAO--unicorn hair!!!!    Thanks @Carmelella !  Joining the BSL 2013 challenge Jan 1 has crossed my mind a couple of times ...lol and CONGRATS to you for reaching APL!!!


----------



## livinthevida

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!

I am grateful for all of the advice and support you all have given to this long hair newbie turned APL Ninja! 

NikkiQ thanks for being an excellent moderator too  

*posting via the LHCF app hope this works!*


----------



## NikkiQ

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! I know I did. Hair was cute (until humidity killed it) and I didn't eat too much. Pretty proud of myself lol


----------



## Evolving78

i didn't go anywhere.  felt uncomfortable all day.  i cowashed my hair and bunned.


----------



## NikkiQ

Awww what was wrong shortdub78???


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Awww what was wrong shortdub78???



heartburn and a lot of ligament pain.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ohhhh roots...I hate you so much! Just dyed it in September.



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

^^^^There is a lot of new growth there  Can't wait to see your end of the year reveal!!


----------



## cherrynicole

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Ohhhh roots...I hate you so much! Just dyed it in September.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



That hair is getting long and thick girl!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies! I hope this reveal doesn't let everybody down. I'm in super protective mode to make sure I save my ends. Didn't even wear my hair down for Thanksgiving for very long


----------



## kittenz

I can't remember the last time I checked in (I know I missed the last length check)  but I wanted to stop in for my 1 year nappiversary!  Officially it's not until tomorrow the 25th, but last year it was on black Friday.  I'm happy with my growth these last 12 months and I I haven't regretted my decision to go natural once.

HHG ladies!


----------



## Carmelella

kittenz

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm so anxious to see everyone's final length checks next month!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Phaer said:
			
		

> definitely come back and let us know how you like your new toy, I am going to try my babybliss pro at the end of this year, but since my hair tends to poof I am not holding out hope for relaxer straight hair.



So I used my Sedu Revolution and styled my hair for the holiday, all I can say is [email protected]!!  Soft, shiny, smooth flowing hair!!  I got much better results than I did using my Babyliss Pro Nano Titanium. One pass = Silky Straight Hair!!! I could easily see myself flat ironing at least once a month because the results were that great.  I'll reconstruct in a few days because I blow dried and flat irons.  I will probably never blow dry again, I broke more strands than I'm comfortable with :-(, maybe it's time to upgrade my dryer too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Got my hair done Friday.  Got a nice 1 inch trim.  My hair curled so much better and it's holding up well.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:
			
		

> Got my hair done Friday.  Got a nice 1 inch trim.  My hair curled so much better and it's holding up well.



Girl your hair is looking better and longer each time I see it!  My hair is just creeping to APL.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze how often do you get your hair flat ironed? Your hair does well with a lot of heat. My hair would be damaged beyond belief


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Girl your hair is looking better and longer each time I see it!  My hair is just creeping to APL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you!   Besides my MN usage, I've been pretty faithful with my vitamins for the last 2 months, except for the past few days (too much going on with all this company over the holidays) and I've increased my water intake as well.

SN:  just met a new guy and the first thing he said is 'is that all your hair?'


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:
			
		

> Thank you!   Besides my MN usage, I've been pretty faithful with my vitamins for the last 2 months, except for the past few days (too much going on with all this company over the holidays) and I've increased my water intake as well.
> 
> SN:  just met a new guy and the first thing he said is 'is that all your hair?'



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

I love it when people start to notice!!  Congrats!!  
I have been taking my vitamins religiously for about two years, I drink water like a fish, I do everything without fail.  I'm not complaining because my hair is much, longer than it was a year ago.  Over the Holiday my family all commented on my length.  My sister in-law said, "girl where did you get all that hair from?"  LOL!  
Keep up the good work, you'll be BSL in a minute!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> jprayze how often do you get your hair flat ironed? Your hair does well with a lot of heat. My hair would be damaged beyond belief



I usually flat iron my hair 1x/month, sometimes 2x.  For the summer, I took a no heat break and just wore twistouts and wash n gos.


----------



## Carmelella

what date is the length check?


----------



## mami2010

I was so tempted to flat iron today because, I had a birthday party to go to. Since it's getting close to length check  I didn't bother and just threw on my wig... I really just threw on my wig with a hat and was out the door!!!!

I'm just saying, you
 ladies keep me focused, thanks!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Am I the only one who might not graduate but don't want to join the 2012 APL thread?  It feels like I got demoted :-(.  If I don't make it, my plan is to lay low until my next relaxer in February but still check in with my 2013 BSL crew.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

KiWiStyle

No, you are not the only one.  I am gonna have to repeat this course.  So close, but 1-2 inches by the end of Dec.  means that I have some type of medical problem going on and I need to see a doctor.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall know yall are always welcome in the BSL challenge! I don't care if you cut back to SL/CBL you better bring your butt in there.


----------



## gvin89

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who might not graduate but don't want to join the 2012 APL thread?  It feels like I got demoted :-(.  If I don't make it, my plan is to lay low until my next relaxer in February but still check in with my 2013 BSL crew.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle, I won't make it this year either....I joined both apl and bsl 13. I hope to graduate after the first quarter and then spend my time only in bsl. It's all good....do what you have to do to get the support you need to push on to your desired length.


----------



## KiWiStyle

gvin89 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle, I won't make it this year either....I joined both apl and bsl 13. I hope to graduate after the first quarter and then spend my time only in bsl. It's all good....do what you have to do to get the support you need to push on to your desired length.



Looks like we're the same length.  Are you doing anything special to help you meet your goal?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

KiWiStyle said:


> Am I the only one who might not graduate but don't want to join the 2012 APL thread?  It feels like I got demoted :-(.  If I don't make it, my plan is to lay low until my next relaxer in February but still check in with my 2013 BSL crew.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl please you're not going anywhere cuz we wont let you!!! Once you're here (BSL 2013) you're family!! Oh they didn't tell you that part?? You're stuck with us girlie!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

jprayze said:


> Thank you!   Besides my MN usage, I've been pretty faithful with my vitamins for the last 2 months, except for the past few days (too much going on with all this company over the holidays) and I've increased my water intake as well.
> 
> SN:  just met a new guy and the first thing he said is 'is that all your hair?'



Because of you I am itching to jump the MN bandwagon. Your progress has been impressive


----------



## jprayze

[USER=31551]KaramelDiva1978[/USER] said:
			
		

> Because of you I am itching to jump the MN bandwagon. Your progress has been impressive



I would say go ahead and try it for a little while and see if its for you.  pelohello just had some great 2 month results posted on the MN challenge thread-- check them out!


----------



## NikkiQ

Back in my beloved Celies for the rest of the week (maybe longer). I love tracking my progress on how long my Celies are in a ponytail now


----------



## Meritamen

The winter weather is drying out my scalp. I really want these fresh cornrows to last at least two weeks but I doubt that gonna happen since I need to start oiling my scalp on regular basis now.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hey NikkiQ[/MENTION and anybody else who can answer this question. ] When measuring for APL.  I've noticed some ladies claim APL by "stretching" the hair to the front and turning the head to the side. Is this a way you can measure for length??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Hey NikkiQ[/MENTION and anybody else who can answer this question. ] When measuring for APL.  I've noticed some ladies claim APL by "stretching" the hair to the front and turning the head to the side. Is this a way you can measure for length??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF[/QUOTE]
> 
> I take my nape and bring it around the front to see. Or pull my hair from the back.
> 
> I just picked random pics to give you an example.
> [USER=323671]KiWiStyle
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## KiWiStyle

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I take my nape and bring it around the front to see. Or pull my hair from the back.
> 
> I just picked random pics to give you an example.
> KiWiStyle
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



Thanks pookaloo83 for responding .  Sometimes I look APL and other times I just can't tell.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gvin89

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Looks like we're the same length.  Are you doing anything special to help you meet your goal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle, I usually get best growth when I leave my hair alone. Presently, I have box braids. The next few months will be tricky for me since I'm pregnant, but protective styling (flat twist updos) has yielded the best retention. I sometimes slack on moisturizing so I'm trying to do a better job at that.


----------



## gvin89

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I take my nape and bring it around the front to see. Or pull my hair from the back.
> 
> I just picked random pics to give you an example.
> KiWiStyle
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



That's how I do it too...try to pull the back straight down for better accuracy.


----------



## NikkiQ

One more month and I'll have straight hair :woohoo:

At least for a few days


----------



## texasqt

Going to try blowdrying and no flat ironing for the rest of the year. 1st style = bun. Got quite a few compliments today. 

Stay tuned...


----------



## blueberryd

KiWiStyle said:


> Am I the only one who might not graduate but don't want to join the 2012 APL thread?  It feels like I got demoted :-(.  If I don't make it, my plan is to lay low until my next relaxer in February but still check in with my 2013 BSL crew.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




LOL!  I didn't quiiitte make it, but will be joining bsl 2013!! lol


----------



## lamaria211

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey NikkiQ[/MENTION and anybody else who can answer this question. ] When measuring for APL.  I've noticed some ladies claim APL by "stretching" the hair to the front and turning the head to the side. Is this a way you can measure for length??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF[/QUOTE]
> 
> I usually use the back of my hair to measure.


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle I usually take a piece of hair from my nape and pull it over my shoulder to measure and take pics if DH isn't around

Lawd why is my scalp itching like crazy this morning?? I ain't got time for this. I gots some painting to do today.


----------



## NikkiQ

TGIF ladies!!! Any hair plans this weekend? It's coming down to the wire. 1 month left. Any end of the year trims, straightenings, dye jobs, treatments, etc. planned soon?


----------



## Evolving78

i don't k now anymore.  i just relaxed, so it will be awhile before new growth pops in.

i might wear it down again.  but i will add some curls.  i don't think i am going to make my year goal this year. i am so close, but so far away.


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> TGIF ladies!!! Any hair plans this weekend? It's coming down to the wire. 1 month left. Any end of the year trims, straightenings, dye jobs, treatments, etc. planned soon?



I was going to straighten my hair for date night but it's been wet out all day so I will just refresh my bun.


----------



## RayRayFurious

Wow! I was supposed to check in a minute ago.

Got my hair straightened last month. I wore it out for a little over a week and then my scalp went crazy so I had to wash. My curl pattern is a little more elongated in some spots. I'm not stressing, though. I wouldn't say it's quite heat damage, but in some spots it is a little looser. 











It was silky straight. She trimmed and curled it after this. I wanted to get it done again for Christmas, but I think I will be holding off until my wedding.

And this is a twist out I did a while ago. I usually don't do them because they come out messy (I finally found the right products, though!), but I liked this one.








Lately, I've just been wearing it in a fro/puff or random updos. I haven't had time to do much with it.

I believe I was full-APL, now I'm a little less, but again, not a big deal. I'll get there soon.


----------



## NikkiQ

RayRayFurious you and your hair are GAWJUS!!!


----------



## polished07

I think I'll def make APL by Decembers end  currently dcing and trying to fig out how ill wear my hair tomorrow or this week for that matter prob marley braid hair updo I want to try a twist and curl but I'm scared I won't have time to salvage it if its an epic fail. Here's a couple of pics the second one my head is kinda tilted so ill wait till dec to claim it! 

Eta: how do I turn my pics around


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> TGIF ladies!!! Any hair plans this weekend? It's coming down to the wire. 1 month left. Any end of the year trims, straightenings, dye jobs, treatments, etc. planned soon?



I gave myself a trim last month well not a trim like a dusting but I think I should do a real trim bc ill be straightening in a couple months I want my ends to be right


----------



## NikkiQ

I REALLLLLLY want to start on my hair today, but I can't DC tomorrow since we're having a house full of people. I don't care if they see me with a conditioning cap on, but DH hates it


----------



## gvin89

Uhm I'm feeling some type of way...3 weeks with braids and I have noticeable new growth. Not used to it growing so fast. If this is the case, I won't make it 10 weeks at all. I may pencil take down for the first weekend in January. Do a nice DC and length check and post my pics for 2013 challenges and then get it braided up again.


----------



## bones

I have just been wearing my hair in plaits. Nothing has really changed, I did do a bit of a trim last month. I also got curlformers for my birthday, but I forgot to take pictures.


----------



## polished07

Alright I blow dry my hair on warm before attempting a Caruso set FAIL! I'm claiming it APL I hit it now I'm working on full APL by Easter (Easter is in April right?) and hoping to hit BSL by August before I relocate to another city and lastly MBL 10 months later for my wedding so basically I'm trying to hit MBL in 18 months from hitting APL is it doable? What y'all think?


----------



## Blairx0

polished07 said:


> Alright I blow dry my hair on warm before attempting a Caruso set FAIL! I'm claiming it APL I hit it now I'm working on full APL by Easter (Easter is in April right?) and hoping to hit BSL by August before I relocate to another city and lastly MBL 10 months later for my wedding so basically I'm trying to hit MBL in 18 months from hitting APL is it doable? What y'all think?



You're there and 18 months to mbl is a more than realistic target


----------



## NikkiQ

I think it's totally doable polished07. We can work on being MBL together!


----------



## mami2010

Ok ladies I am debating about transitioning, I have been thinking about it for some time now and I think I am finally ready.  I have been texlaxing for 1 1/2 years to help get me  to transition to natural.  I really love the texlaxed hair texture but,  I would really love it to have more texture. So natural hair here I come.  I am about apl length right now but due for a trim.  3 inches of my hair is bone straight relaxed hair that needs to go in January.  So I will know my true length come January.  I will also need a whole new regimen... Also once I trim I may be joining APL 2013 challenge.  Oh well I have to get these unhealthy ends off!


----------



## Your Cheeziness

NikkiQ said:


> TGIF ladies!!! Any hair plans this weekend? It's coming down to the wire. 1 month left. Any end of the year trims, straightenings, dye jobs, treatments, etc. planned soon?



I'm 5 weeks into a sew in and plan on taking it down at the end of the month. I'll post pics then. I "should" be at APL right now, since I was less than an inch away in September. But, I want to make completely sure by the end of the year.

BTW NikkiQ, loving the avi, ma'am!


----------



## bajandoc86

Your Cheeziness That is an absolutely gorgeous bridal shot! Very artistic - magazine worthy Congrats on your nuptials, and God's richest blessings.


----------



## Your Cheeziness

bajandoc86 said:


> Your Cheeziness That is an absolutely gorgeous bridal shot! Very artistic - magazine worthy Congrats on your nuptials, and God's richest blessings.



Thank you!! <3 My photographer is incredible!


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i don't k now anymore.  i just relaxed, so it will be awhile before new growth pops in.
> 
> i might wear it down again.  but i will add some curls.  i don't think i am going to make my year goal this year. i am so close, but so far away.



Same here.  I have a feeling I'll miss my year end goal by just a half inch, smh!  [email protected] that last trim!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TLC1020

Ladies, It's almost that time of year, only a few more weeks left.. I am 13 weeks post and will be relaxing the week of New Year, so I will be posting my picture update at that time. So far I been wearing a bun and moisturizing everyday.. Hopefully I be presently surprised, otherwise we'll see...


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Congrats to e everyone. So glad we are at the home stretch. I hope I gain half an inch in three weeks after my trim. I won't relax until Jan/ Feb timeframe so hopefully I can tell as much as possible if I met my goal.


----------



## NikkiQ

4 weeks from today and our challenge is over!!!


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> 4 weeks from today and our challenge is over!!!



This challenge have gone by so fast!


----------



## gennatay

***edit***


----------



## SimJam

ugggg I swear my hair only grows during the summer


----------



## NikkiQ

Any ladies excited to be able to claim APL by the end of this challenge?? I know there's a few of you guys that were REALLY close at our last length check. Can't wait to see!


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ im excited and apprehensive at the same time.
so close yet so far. Im apprehensive because Ive come to the realization (looking back at pictures from relaxed and natural) that my hair pretty much hibernates during the latter part of the year and from about april to october it grows.

so right now its akkin da fool, hopefully I'll make it to APL by December


----------



## mami2010

Just mixed up my henna.  I can't wait to apply it later.


----------



## Evolving78

well i pampered my hair to day and put some curls in with my flexi rods, but now i don't know what to do with it!  my hair feels so good and soft right now.  i might just put a clip in, so my hair won't snag on anything.  i don't know if i will set my hair tonight.  i might just put in in my bun.  the curls were fun for a hot minute.


----------



## NikkiQ

Put some bantu knots in and wear it down tomorrow shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Put some bantu knots in and wear it down tomorrow shortdub78



i have never tried those, but i was just watching a video on bantu knots!


----------



## bajandoc86

You'll get there SimJam!


----------



## koolkittychick

NikkiQ said:


> Any ladies excited to be able to claim APL by the end of this challenge?? I know there's a few of you guys that were REALLY close at our last length check. Can't wait to see!


 
I'm really hoping I'll be able to claim it at end of the challenge. I started taking a new supplement in October and it seems to have made a real difference in the amount of new growth I have. Now I just have to stay on top of my ends so my stylist won't want to go scissor-happy when I go for my touch up. APL, here I come!


----------



## SimJam

Thanks bajandoc86 

I figure I'll get there eventually, as they said in the growth aid thread "patience" is the best grow aid lol


----------



## texasqt

Second week with a blow-dried-bun. New location and I was inspired to add a cornrow. Not as many compliments as the high bun but it'll work for this week. Trying to figure out next week's style since I'll be traveling...


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i have never tried those, but i was just watching a video on bantu knots!



Girl Bantu knots are my very best friend. I get many compliments thru out the day and I have many people wanting me to knot theirs hoping to achieve the curls I get. Love it lol


----------



## polished07

Ok so I've been truly stressed out with grad school and today I found out I had an overactive enlarged thyroid (thyromegaly) and me being an extremist first thought omg if I need hormone meds my hair is gonna fall out I'm not going to reach my goal?!?!?! This little scare yes little because it could be cancer Im 31 and cancer doesn't have target age or face anymore these days esp for black women just made thank God for my health and think about my health and taking better care of me not just what's aesthetically pleasing to the eye ie. long hair but my internal health so I'm researching and trying to figure out a better diet I don't eat alot of fast food but I snack (pretzels chips cookies ) and I need to do better with my processed food intake and supps and workouts that will help with stress overload, that was so long but I feel like I can talk to y'all the best in this thread I've been a member over 5 yrs and I've never posted as much as I do in here


----------



## pookaloo83

polished07 said:
			
		

> Ok so I've been truly stressed out with grad school and today I found out I had an overactive enlarged thyroid (thyromegaly) and me being an extremist first thought omg if I need hormone meds my hair is gonna fall out I'm not going to reach my goal?!?!?! This little scare yes little because it could be cancer Im 31 and cancer doesn't have target age or face anymore these days esp for black women just made thank God for my health and think about my health and taking better care of me not just what's aesthetically pleasing to the eye ie. long hair but my internal health so I'm researching and trying to figure out a better diet I don't eat alot of fast food but I snack (pretzels chips cookies ) and I need to do better with my processed food intake and supps and workouts that will help with stress overload, that was so long but I feel like I can talk to y'all the best in this thread I've been a member over 5 yrs and I've never posted as much as I do in here



 there are a few members here with thyroid problems and on meds. I would do a search for you, but I'm on my phone.  Hope you get better soon. 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Guinan

polished07 said:


> Ok so I've been truly stressed out with grad school and today I found out I had an overactive enlarged thyroid (thyromegaly) and me being an extremist first thought omg if I need hormone meds my hair is gonna fall out I'm not going to reach my goal?!?!?! This little scare yes little because it could be cancer Im 31 and cancer doesn't have target age or face anymore these days esp for black women just made thank God for my health and think about my health and taking better care of me not just what's aesthetically pleasing to the eye ie. long hair but my internal health so I'm researching and trying to figure out a better diet I don't eat alot of fast food but I snack (pretzels chips cookies ) and I need to do better with my processed food intake and supps and workouts that will help with stress overload, that was so long but I feel like I can talk to y'all the best in this thread I've been a member over 5 yrs and I've never posted as much as I do in here



I hope u feel better. I have/had an over active thyroid caused by graves disease. I did the radio iodine therapy (radiation in tablet form, small amount), initially I had a lot of shedding, but after a couple of months the shedding stop. The only time I shed a lot is when they switch my meds. Did ur docs say how they were going to treat it?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Carmelella

polished07 said:
			
		

> Ok so I've been truly stressed out with grad school and today I found out I had an overactive enlarged thyroid (thyromegaly) and me being an extremist first thought omg if I need hormone meds my hair is gonna fall out I'm not going to reach my goal?!?!?! This little scare yes little because it could be cancer Im 31 and cancer doesn't have target age or face anymore these days esp for black women just made thank God for my health and think about my health and taking better care of me not just what's aesthetically pleasing to the eye ie. long hair but my internal health so I'm researching and trying to figure out a better diet I don't eat alot of fast food but I snack (pretzels chips cookies ) and I need to do better with my processed food intake and supps and workouts that will help with stress overload, that was so long but I feel like I can talk to y'all the best in this thread I've been a member over 5 yrs and I've never posted as much as I do in here



Hypo active thyroid, hashimoto's thyroiditis can produce an enlarged thyroid.  Treatment may increase ur growth.  I think the main thing is to get ur levels normalized whether u have hyper or hypoactive condition.  The initial treatment for hyper might be radioactive iodine but eventually u'll be put on thyroid hormone supps and u shud level out.  Good luck... Let's all pray that it's not cancer.


----------



## Carmelella

Oops I didn't see where u said ur was definitely over active.  The second part still holds true though


----------



## Guinan

texasqt, I'm luving that bun! I'm def gonna copy 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ronie

polished07 said:


> Ok so I've been truly stressed out with grad school and today I found out I had an overactive enlarged thyroid (thyromegaly) and me being an extremist first thought omg if I need hormone meds my hair is gonna fall out I'm not going to reach my goal?!?!?! This little scare yes little because it could be cancer Im 31 and cancer doesn't have target age or face anymore these days esp for black women just made thank God for my health and think about my health and taking better care of me not just what's aesthetically pleasing to the eye ie. long hair but my internal health so I'm researching and trying to figure out a better diet I don't eat alot of fast food but I snack (pretzels chips cookies ) and I need to do better with my processed food intake and supps and workouts that will help with stress overload, that was so long but I feel like I can talk to y'all the best in this thread I've been a member over 5 yrs and I've never posted as much as I do in here


Feel better. It sounds as if you have a good plan already, and you being scared is totally normal. Wishing you all the best for your health and hair goal.


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 you know your APL family has your back and will support you in any way we can. Sounds like a few of the ladies here can relate to exactly what you're going through. Stay strong and I hope you feel better!


----------



## Blairx0

polished07 hope all is well. I know this may not be what you're looking for, but your post reminded that I need to be sure to get active about other things beyond hair. Your diet plan sounds good and I think I will look at my own diet plan too


----------



## Your Cheeziness

*poof*

Claiming it! 

I ended up taking my sew in down at only 5 weeks, but I"m going right back soon.

Hair is slightly bent on the left from a crooked wrap. I need a trim, but since I'm wearing sew ins, I'll wait.


----------



## NikkiQ

Claim it Your Cheeziness!!


----------



## polished07

Thanks soooo much for all of your kind words! I got blood drawn yesterday for tests and I still have to actually get an ultra sound and see the endocrinologist but in the mean time I'm gonna stay prayerful that everything is ok! I'm gonna go to my moms herbalist too to see what he comes up with just gotta take better care of myself for sure!


----------



## polished07

pelohello said:
			
		

> I hope u feel better. I have/had an over active thyroid caused by graves disease. I did the radio iodine therapy (radiation in tablet form, small amount), initially I had a lot of shedding, but after a couple of months the shedding stop. The only time I shed a lot is when they switch my meds. Did ur docs say how they were going to treat it?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Idk just yet I went in because I was feeling like a lump was always in my throat and I could feel it when swallowing and I asked my classmates (RN's) just out the blue and they pointed out how my thyroid was protruding I didn't even pay attention to it so I went and got it looked out now were doing tests to see what's up thanks so much for the info


----------



## Seamonster

polished07 god bless you on your journey, I am glad you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## mami2010

Finally got all my henna rinsed out my head today and then DC and blow dried my hair on low. I cant wait to flat iron it at the end of the month.  Right now I am 9 weeks post texlaxed.....well, these are my results!


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking well past APL there mami2010! Can't wait to see your final flat iron at the end of the year. You'll be almost BSL before the summer.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

texasqt said:


> Second week with a blow-dried-bun. New location and I was inspired to add a cornrow. Not as many compliments as the high bun but it'll work for this week. Trying to figure out next week's style since I'll be traveling...



Very pretty.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

I've been on a hear kick lately so I decided to give my hair some TLC!

Yesterday started with ORS hair mayo, cowashed with mhc honey cut conditioner and ended with ORSR and avocado oil for about an hour no heat. Then put AE garlic mask on my scalp, wet bunned all day and then went to the salon for a flat iron. Whew that was a lot but my hair needed every bit!!!

Will post pics later.  Got in pin curls right now.

Here's a pic of me having a good time in the salon.  I still go to a Dominican salon but most of the straightening comes from the wet set.  They barely use the round brush...,maybe I'm heat trained???


----------



## lexxi

Still in my kinky twist and I think I found the wig I want one straight one curly.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I think you may be heat trained jprayze. You get it straightened pretty often so your hair is probably used to the heat now. 

Those are cute and very natural looking wig choices lexxi! I have a half wig that looks similar to the curly one.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

polished07 I understand the stresses of being in grad school and having that mess with your mentally as well as physically. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## NikkiQ

It's Friday yall!!!  

Got a very busy weekend ahead of me. Beach today. Ugly Christmas Sweater party tomorrow that I'm hosting. Beach again on Sunday. I'm in Celies now so I will probably rock them in pig tails at the beach with a headband and wear a Santa hat tomorrow for the party 

Any plans this weekend ladies??


----------



## lamaria211

Hi my name is lamaria and I'm addicted to YouTube: )


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Hi my name is lamaria and I'm addicted to YouTube: )



What did you find on YT?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## mami2010

lamaria211 said:


> Hi my name is lamaria and I'm addicted to YouTube: )



Hi my name is chloe and I am too!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

You YT junkies  What channels are you favorites??


----------



## mami2010

I have so many but here or the ones I visit the most.  Anyone recommend any other YT channels. 


http://www.youtube.com/user/fgrogan/videos?flow=grid&view=0

http://www.youtube.com/user/charliejames1975

http://www.youtube.com/user/taren916

http://www.youtube.com/user/genghisgirl

http://www.youtube.com/user/Longhairdontcare2011?feature=g-high-u

http://www.youtube.com/user/KISSseventyseven

http://www.youtube.com/user/shorty2sweet59

http://www.youtube.com/user/SarahsFabChannel


----------



## Guinan

mami2010 said:


> I have so many but here or my ones I visit the most.  Anyone recommend any other YT channels.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/fgrogan/videos?flow=grid&view=0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/charliejames1975
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/taren916
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/genghisgirl
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Longhairdontcare2011?feature=g-high-u
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/KISSseventyseven
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/shorty2sweet59
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/SarahsFabChannel



I try to find ytubers that r relaxed or texlax. I like ytuber jenicris23, thehappyhairshow, 1blkbarbie1 & prettywitty77. All of these ladies r relaxed & most r wl. For natural ytubers, i like denimpixie & sistawithrealhair. 

Shorty2sweet59, is probably my fav. I stalk her page on a regular basis

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I don't watch Taren anymore. She started to annoy the hell out of me and I can't relate to anything she does to her hair so I stopped watching her videos. I'll have to check out the rest.


----------



## mami2010

pelohello said:


> I try to find ytubers that r relaxed or texlax. I like ytuber jenicris23, thehappyhairshow, 1blkbarbie1 & prettywitty77. All of these ladies r relaxed & most r wl. For natural ytubers, i like denimpixie & sistawithrealhair.
> 
> Shorty2sweet59, is probably my fav. I stalk her page on a regular basis
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF




Shorty2sweet59 has really helped me with me with going texlaxed.  I also love the styles she comes up with all the time.


----------



## Guinan

mami2010 said:


> Shorty2sweet59 has really helped me with me with going texlaxed. I also love the styles she comes up with all the time.


 
Yes!! Me too In fact, my reggie is based off of her's. I find her to be very simplistic with her hair steps and really relatable.


----------



## Phaer

Here are some of my favorite yts 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKOzuYuGAOA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYV6Mt5_ZEQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
She has so many great natural hair products recipes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgtl0BA2o5c&feature=youtube_gdata_player

She's not natural or even black, but I so wanna try some of their styles when my hair gets longer.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBZfgq6EVhs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I like her hair, but I love her style:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GReE6ITQfmA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvqGKKtzxnQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I LOVE LAILA!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJf70Gv_PAc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhJIPiBlLeQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0eYq-dBSzc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

To name a few.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> What did you find on YT?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



My favs are
Fgrogan
Shorty2sweet
Ebonyc
Traycee
Happyhairshow
Shalina1
Sistawithrealhair and a few more I can't name


----------



## lexxi

Mini update so I was moisturizing and tightening a few braids and curiosity killed the cat. Now this is based off of one kinky being taken out. 

Btw look at that shrinkage lol my hair shrinks to like two ins lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovebug10

wah I'm not going to reach APL by 2012... I'm sucha  slacker. I know its my fault. Even two seconds ago I was like "I should put some bee mine sulfur on my scalp" or "i should take a hair vitamin" but im too lazy to move. Oh well... I'll just follow you ladies to the BSL 2013 thread 

Btw I've been missing lately and I'm so sorry. I do read everyone's updates from my phone when im in line, in the bathroom, or right before bed. But honestly this semester is kicking y butt so most of the time I'm studying away. 

Congrats to the new graduates! I can't wait to join you guys at the APL finish line.


----------



## Khaiya

Hi ladies! I haven't posted in literally ages! I blame it on being pregnant, that's my story and I'm sticking to it! 

I've been suuuuuuper lazy with my hair, barely moisturizing it or anything but I think by some miracle I still managed to make APL, I'm not sure tho, I'll have to take a pic and see, haven't done a length check in a while either. I'll let u all know for sure if I made it or not.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Sleeping over night with henna. Can't wait to see conditioning results.


----------



## NikkiQ

3 more weeks until our final check in ladies. I can't wait to see everyone's progress- current challengers and APL Ninjas!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> 3 more weeks until our final check in ladies. I can't wait to see everyone's progress- current challengers and APL Ninjas!



I need another 7-8 more weeks:-(.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Khaiya

I made it! Will post pics soon.


----------



## Seamonster

I am not sure if I made it. I want to make APL with a flat iron, and no pulling needed. Right now it seems that I can barely pull my edges to APL.

 Furthermore, I am debating if I am going to straighten this year or just stretch? My hair is doing so well without heat, I don't know if I want to risk it. At the end of the day it is about growing healthy hair. Wow, I have a lot to think about in three weeks.


----------



## jprayze

I think I'm going to go ahead and post my final length checks for 2012 this week...while my hair is straight.

I haven't been doing as much hair wise as I usually do but at least I haven't been watching it so hopefully it will be a good update. 

For 2013, I will be doing low/no heat...starting with crochet braids for my birthday and then I want to do some roller setting.


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies!  

​
We are OFFICIALLY 3 weeks from the start of a NEW YEAR 2013! Starting this New Year's party right with a band to launch our COUNTDOWN  and dancing bananas! 
  

CONGRATULATIONS to ALL who have already achieved their APL & BSL Goals! I will see youuuuu at our New Year's Eve Length Check! :wink2:

​


----------



## NikkiQ

I was wondering where you've been livinthevida!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Had to cowash my Celies yesterday since I got salt water in them during my beach outing Sunday afternoon. It's amazing how crazy they looked pre-cowash at the roots for only being a week old.


----------



## NikkiQ

Is everyone thinking of how they're gonna do their final check in? Flat iron? Blow out? Stretch/pull test? Compare hairstyles from the beginning to now?


----------



## Carmelella

I had a few trims this year, but just maybe I'll have enough healthy scraps in the back to call it APL. So thankful for this site though b/c I made great progress for the year.  How r u doing urs nikki


----------



## Firstborn2

I think I will be doing a pull test. I can't flatiron properly so why try.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Is everyone thinking of how they're gonna do their final check in? Flat iron? Blow out? Stretch/pull test? Compare hairstyles from the beginning to now?



I'm going to do one last flat iron for the year around Christmas, but I would love to compare my twistout pics too.  I will try to do one next week.  Excited!!!


----------



## Evolving78

i might do a comparison.


----------



## lexxi

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Is everyone thinking of how they're gonna do their final check in? Flat iron? Blow out? Stretch/pull test? Compare hairstyles from the beginning to now?



I may just pull from the back try to have someone snap it after doin a blow out it been rainy here so we shall see.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm getting mine blown out and flat ironed so I'll be able to compare my length check from last Christmas to this year.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm going to have my hair/NG blow dried and flat ironed AND I'll do a comparison picture.  Fingers crossed that I made APL!


----------



## LadyRaider

Oh! Now I get it!

The reason you blow dry/flat iron/wear straight styles in the winter is because it's too damn cold to keep washing your hair!

It took me 3 years to figure that out!


----------



## Seamonster

I am going to use my curl formers, and then flat iron


----------



## Phaer

I think I might flat iron my hair.


----------



## gvin89

I will be late with final length check....couldn't get an Appt for blowout until Jan 4. Gives me enough time to take these braids down after the holidays.


----------



## KiWiStyle

My appointment was confirmed last night, my final 2012 length check will be on 12/27.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall got me excited over here for these final length checks!!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Yall got me excited over here for these final length checks!!!!!



I know, me too!!  I never thought I would say this but I'm going to damn near snatch my hair out trying to stretch it to APL, LOL!  I wanna be a ninja dammit!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sydwrites

Im still on the fence on how Ill go about it.  I kind of want to get some braids for christmas, so I might just blow my hair out next week and snap a pic before that to post.


----------



## Phaer

I am sooooo happy I can finally do a high bun:bouncegre, if I don't get bored with it this may be my style of choice for the winter.  I was wigging it for about two months, but now my wigs are looking tired and I am sick of wearing wigs.  I put some moisturizer and seal with Hemp oil (first time Ive used Hemp on my hair, Ive had the bottle for a year for a shake I make) my hair feels soft, I am going to try it with my prepoo.


----------



## Seamonster

^ I love hemp in my hair; but every time I buy hemp oil, it tastes so good I eat it all.


----------



## NikkiQ

Just took my Celies down so I can try to stretch my hair out a bit for the weekend. Christmas party on Saturday and I wanna try to wear a nice bun.


----------



## Phaer

I just wanted to share my new hair idol. She's natural but I think she flat irons a lot. Her hair is gawgeos.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXSUYeWHGyU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/QUOTE]


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'll have to try to look at her video again. It stopped playing about 2min in.


----------



## polished07

Phaer said:
			
		

> I just wanted to share my new hair idol. She's natural but I think she flat irons a lot. Her hair is gawgeos.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXSUYeWHGyU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


[/QUOTE]

I freaking love her!!!! Does she flatiron alot? I thought she did like every 6 months or 4 times a year is that bad!


----------



## polished07

I think I may do a blow dry and flat iron idk I'm scared well see def a blow dry because I can do that myself


----------



## Phaer

I freaking love her!!!! Does she flatiron alot? I thought she did like every 6 months or 4 times a year is that bad![/QUOTE]

I am not sure, I haven't had a chance to look at all her videos but I will definitely be trying her DC. I am buying the ingredients now.


----------



## hairqueen7

I'm doing a pull test even tho I'm not making apl this year ,I did join the apl 2013 challenge ,omg ladies I saw can't wait to swing my hair at everyone next year lol


----------



## Danewshe

I don't think I'll make APL this year, but it's been fun anyway!


----------



## Naturalblessing29

hairqueen7 said:


> I'm doing a pull test even tho I'm not making apl this year ,I did join the apl 2013 challenge ,omg ladies I saw can't wait to swing my hair at everyone next year lol



Me too, I don't think I can either! Next year yes!


----------



## Phaer

I don't think I will make it either, but I will probably claim it if I am close. I don't care!


----------



## Ogoma

^^^ I am right at the tip so I will be stretching my longest strands and claiming .


----------



## Seamonster

I am pretty sure I will be able to find a hair to pull to APL, but I won't feel like I made it until I can swang it.


----------



## Seamonster

I bought Nikki's sequined ruffled dress for new years eve. So excited; he ain't gonna know what hit him.  I lost a lot of weight since I started eating healthy, and needed a dress that added a few pounds. Here is the link
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=655919

Now I am wondering what hairstyle I want last year I could pull my hair to BSB and when I blow dried it was barely shoulder length. This year I can barely pull to APL, and I have layers.


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster said:


> I bought Nikki's sequined ruffled dress for new years eve. So excited; he ain't gonna know what hit him.  I lost a lot of weight since I started eating healthy, and needed a dress that added a few pounds. Here is the link
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=655919
> 
> Now I am wondering what hairstyle I want last year I could pull my hair to BSB and when I blow dried it was barely shoulder length. This year I can barely pull to APL, and I have layers.



I sent it off today too! So you should get it soon. Are you going to blow it out for NYE or keep it curly?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I have been trying retain my length thru baggying and I am loving my hair thus far. I'm already APL but I definitely don't want any setbacks.


----------



## Meritamen

I don't think I'm going to make APL this year, but I'm so close that I'm still going to aim for BSL in 2013.


----------



## polished07

My hair is in twists right now I cowashed and dc'd under heat last night and then moisturized with Darcys Botanicals Sweetie cocoa bean moisturizing cream twisted my hair with her avocado and honey twist cream omg my twists feel delicious! I slapped a wig on it and ill keep them in till weds I hope


----------



## SimJam

alas I wont be making APL this year. But Im still happy for a good year of healthy hair and decent retention


----------



## Nat1984

Checking in for my end of year update! 

Had my last relaxer and trim of the year today - I think I am just about scraping APL at the front, but I'm still about an inch or so away from it in the back :-( Overall I'm pretty happy though as even though I missed my target I think my hair is in pretty good shape, even my hairdresser commented on how healthy it seemed, which I put down to everything I've learnt from LHCF 

Pics below (please excuse the bra on display, that was unintentional!!)


----------



## Guinan

Nat1984 said:


> Checking in for my end of year update!
> 
> Had my last relaxer and trim of the year today - I think I am just about scraping APL at the front, but I'm still about an inch or so away from it in the back :-( Overall I'm pretty happy though as even though I missed my target I think my hair is in pretty good shape, even my hairdresser commented on how healthy it seemed, which I put down to everything I've learnt from LHCF
> 
> Pics below (please excuse the bra on display, that was unintentional!!)



Ur hair looks so healthy! my hair does the same thing. I could be chin length in the front & wl length in the back

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## gvin89

I'm thinking of getting a sew-in....where are my experts? Any dos and donts?


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

It's official for me, I will not be making APL by the end of this year.    I gave it a valiant try but I fell short of the goal. I flat ironed tonight and I am very happy with the progress that my hair has made.  It is fuller and healthy looking.  I am pleased as this is the longest that my hair has been.  Collar bone in the front and approx. 2 -3 inches above APL in the back.  Much thanks to you ladies for your insights, input and knowledge concerning hair care practices.  I believe that I can/will make it next year.


----------



## felic1

Hello Everyone! I still have to get my length check. I am sure that I am not there and I was feeling sort of hurt? I really believed that I would get those three inches. No hair growth is actually guaranteed. So many ladies are talking so positively. "I'll get it next year", "I've got great length retention", " I am really close. I will have it for sure in 2013!". I have been having a pity party. I still have to get my appointment. So I will save it for the picture take.


----------



## Seamonster

felic1  APL is a lot of hair for us curled and kinked ladies to learn how to retain. Our hair journeys can be so tough sometimes.


----------



## BraunSugar

felic1 said:


> Hello Everyone! I still have to get my length check. I am sure that I am not there and I was feeling sort of hurt? I really believed that I would get those three inches. No hair growth is actually guaranteed. So many ladies are talking so positively. "I'll get it next year", "I've got great length retention", " I am really close. I will have it for sure in 2013!". I have been having a pity party. I still have to get my appointment. So I will save it for the picture take.



You are going to make it. A watched pot never boils as they say.  Setting length goals can be a good and bad thing. When we don't make it to our goal when we expected to, it can feel a bit discouraging BUT just know that it isn't impossible. Other people have done it and you can (and will) do it too.


----------



## Phaer

JazzyOleBabe said:


> It's official for me, I will not be making APL by the end of this year.    I gave it a valiant try but I fell short of the goal. I flat ironed tonight and I am very happy with the progress that my hair has made.  It is fuller and healthy looking.  I am pleased as this is the longest that my hair has been.  Collar bone in the front and approx. 2 -3 inches above APL in the back.  Much thanks to you ladies for your insights, input and knowledge concerning hair care practices.  I believe that I can/will make it next year.



I still want pictures. I like looking at hair, especially full healthy hair regardless of length.


----------



## Danewshe

Well, I'm gonna post my end of year/challenge pics now because I'm thinking about getting a weave. I think my sides are grazing APL, but alas, I cannot claim it knowing that my crown is only 6.5 inches long. I really don't know how or why that happened, prolly start a thread about it actually.


----------



## Carmelella

I've been adding a wee bit of conditioner to my hair after I wash.  It's been doing MIRACLES for the NG, huge texture difference, but after my hair dries it looks dull :/. It's the only product I added.. If I don't use it I'm sure the luster will come back buuuut maybe it's better for its health??


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to use my hot rollers today.  my grandmother's bday gathering is happening and i don't want to do this bun.  my face is getting fuller and i need some hair around it, so i won't look like Secret Squirrel.

i flat ironed my hair friday.  i was not able to get next day hair.  i can't sleep pretty right now because i can't lay on my stomach.

i am going to not do a protein treatment for the rest of this month.  i don't want to over do it.


----------



## KiWiStyle

It ain't over til' the fat lady sings ladies!  I'm still being cautiously optimistic about making APL because sometimes it looks like I may be there and other times not so much.  I'll know for sure in 11 days when I have my NG flat ironed.  Fingers still crossed!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lexxi

Seamonster said:


> felic1  APL is a lot of hair for us curled and kinked ladies to learn how to retain. Our hair journeys can be so tough sometimes.



I agree I feel as though if I was relaxed I could be at apl already but I'm learning its a learning process.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

First of my end of year updates-- twistouts!!!

Best product for my twist outs is miss Jessie's curly pudding.

March 1



August 1



Today!  Done with shescentit curly soufflé.


----------



## felic1

Thanks everybody! I appreciate all the loving support. You guys are the best friends a girl ever had. It is a journey, not a weekend excursion!!! My hair is growing. When I went for my length check and trim in June-July I did not know it was that far beyond the shoulders. I was shocked. Despite pulling it, it was longer than I expected. The journey involves learning what your hair needs. For instance, I heard that as a 100% natural you don't need protein. Uh, my hair needs some and I can never again be without some Aphogee 2 step in my arsenal. I used henna to cover. It looked nice But I still need some protein. We grow and learn, grow and learn. I have learned a lot at LCHF university. I am glad and happy to be a part of this board. Love you guys a whole lot!!!


----------



## felic1

Thanks everybody! I appreciate all the loving support. You guys are the best friends a girl ever had. It is a journey, not a weekend excursion!!! My hair is growing. When I went for my length check and trim in June-July I did not know it was that far beyond the shoulders. I was shocked. Despite pulling it, it was longer than I expected. The journey involves learning what your hair needs. For instance, I heard that as a 100% natural you don't need protein. Uh, my hair needs some and I can never again be without some Aphogee 2 step in my arsenal. I used henna to cover. It looked nice But I still need some protein. We grow and learn, grow and learn. I have learned a lot at LCHF university. I am glad and happy to be a part of this board. Love you guys a whole lot!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

jprayze said:


> First of my end of year updates-- twistouts!!!
> 
> Best product for my twist outs is miss Jessie's curly pudding.
> 
> March 1
> 
> August 1
> 
> Today!  Done with shescentit curly soufflé.



Your hair looks very nice and healthy. And your progress is amazing!! Keep up the good work chick!


----------



## lexxi

So I think ima order my wig today and take my hair down next week. I'm contemplating but I thnk that's what I want to do because I'm off Christmas and Christmas Eve at 4 so it's better to do it next week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Hopefully in a week I'll have straight hair so I can do my final length check for you ladies. I can't believe our crazy challenge is coming to an end! Hope to see everyone in the BSL challenge.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## gforceroy

Here is my final length check. I checked before I was supposed to lol...NO more length checks for the year...


----------



## Seamonster

^ you are almost bsb!


----------



## KiWiStyle

This long neck of mine is the other reason I'm inching my way to APL:-(.

View attachment 182781

Dang, why my neck got to be [email protected] near six inches!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Well it's official. Saturday at 3pm the hair will be done by a PROFESSIONAL


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:


> Well it's official. Saturday at 3pm the hair will be done by a PROFESSIONAL



Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Seamonster

I'm so excited, yea, yea. Let's get excited,' in my electric slide singing voice. 

I keep pulling on my hair trying to see if I made APL on the edges. I want to straighten and enjoy a bob for the holiday, I am going to set with curlformers and see if I still want to flat iron. I am so scared. I am tripping.


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:


> Well it's official. Saturday at 3pm the hair will be done by a PROFESSIONAL



A pofessonal?? Good gad  Almighty.


----------



## NikkiQ

I know Phaer! I never do this!!!


----------



## Ogoma

I will be doing my pull test on Friday to close out the year. I have definitely made progress this year.


----------



## livinthevida

NikkiQ said:


> I was wondering where you've been @livinthevida!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 @NikkiQ! & Ladies! I MISS YOU ALL! 

I do hope everyone has finished their Christmas shopping and in listing your _new_ New Year's Resolutions! We sure know what these will be into 2013! :wink2:

I have been consumed in my ORL (Other Real Life) at the wonderful world of work  Yet more importantly  I am loving the length and health of my hair as we look to celebrate a full year in 2012 _plus_ the start of a _New Year Healthy Hair Journey iin 2013!_

Vida Ninja will check in once again New Year's Eve  to post & celebrate our APL pictures 

Cheers Ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

11 days and counting ladies!! Final countdown. This is bittersweet. We've come a long way together. Literally...a long way. IDK about yall,but APL seems like 3 miles from SL on me. I'm so glad that you ladies decided to take part in this challenge with me. My very first challenge! I couldn't have asked for a better group of ladies to do this with.

Til APL do we part!


----------



## gvin89

Been braided for 6 weeks and have a good bit of ng....I miss my hair though. I will make it until after the first and then start taking these bad boys out. I think 8 weeks is good. Hoping you all make apl and trust I'm right behind you


----------



## Ogoma

I was going to do this tomorrow, but I took down my bun this evening and decided I might as well get it done.

I think I made APL this year. Thanks for all the support and thank you @NikkiQ for starting this challenge. I know I did not participate much, but I lurked and embraced all the support. It was sort of easier for me to forget I was waiting to get to a goal and just check it at infrequent intervals.


----------



## Seamonster

Ogoma wow, that is great growth!


----------



## Ogoma

^^^ Thank you! It often doesn't feel like it is growing so it is nice to see the progress.


----------



## NikkiQ

Amazing progress Ogoma!!


----------



## Guinan

Ogoma, your hair is gorgeous!! That's sum amazing growth. I am always amazed with the power of shrinkage.


----------



## jprayze

I should post my last pics on Sunday!


----------



## polished07

Ok so since ill be über busy Christmas week and will be sewed up for NYE here is my final reveal ;-) 





This is when I couldn't take my transition anymore January of this year my ends had totally broke and I was over hanging on to the permed ends 1-2012





The BC 2-2012 Yikes! This is after 13 months of transitioning 





Hair blown out at BC throwing up the deuces 



Hair blown out via tension method 12-22-2012 



Stretched APL 12-22-12 hair in big fluffy curls 





Front of my hair I was going for that Tracy Ellis Ross look lol I clarified, washed, dc'd, airdried my hair till it was slightly damp, I blow dried my hair via tension method on medium with heat protectant and I flat ironed my hair with 1 PASS on 15 my flat iron is a babybliss it goes to 25,and I Flexirod it about 8 flexis 





Shrinkage it happens to the best of us ;-) 

So that's my end of the year review I enjoyed this challenge alot I've been on this board for years and I have less than 1k posts I'm a straight onlooker on this board but this challenge helped me open up to get active and staying in touch helped keep me on point! Now on to full BSL by end of summer 2013 hoping to hit MBL by dec 2013 ;-)


----------



## nemi95

I wasn't part of this challenge, but rather a lurker. I thought I would make it to APL, but it was a no-go. My ends were looking less than stellar so I asked my hubby for a tiny trim. He cut off 2in, and he was proud of his work! I know it needed to go, but I had a couple of APL strands, I almost shed a tear. I had to remind myself that I'm a big girl....


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey ladies! 

Got the hair flat ironed today and didn't get to take a pic until it started to fluff a little.



I'll be sure to post pics tomorrow after I take it down. It's currently wrapped.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## bajandoc86

Lovely NikkiQ! the colour is GORG!


----------



## ronie

OMGEE, Nikki this is one gorgeous head of hair. I am soooooo hating right now. The color, the thickness and of course the length. You should be full Mbl by end of year.


----------



## ronie

End of next year I meant. You seem to already be very closed to bsl to me.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow ladies. Thank you so much! It still feels super short to me. I guess hairorexia is the real deal.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Got the hair flat ironed today and didn't get to take a pic until it started to fluff a little.
> 
> I'll be sure to post pics tomorrow after I take it down. It's currently wrapped.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Very nice NikkiQ!  It's so full and thick.  I agree, you're almost BSL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Got the hair flat ironed today and didn't get to take a pic until it started to fluff a little.
> 
> I'll be sure to post pics tomorrow after I take it down. It's currently wrapped.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Aww shizzy! Looking good! Nice and full!

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!
> 
> Got the hair flat ironed today and didn't get to take a pic until it started to fluff a little.
> 
> I'll be sure to post pics tomorrow after I take it down. It's currently wrapped.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Your def almost BSL! Congrats it looks Gorg!


----------



## NikkiQ

BSL really??! Oh idk about all that now 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Got the hair flat ironed today and didn't get to take a pic until it started to fluff a little.
> 
> I'll be sure to post pics tomorrow after I take it down. It's currently wrapped.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Just the update I was waiting for! You'll be BSL by Spring easily!! Looking lush and lovely!


----------



## NikkiQ

The curse of natural hair that doesn't get flat ironed often...the fluff continues 











Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Danewshe

NikkiQ

I LOVE your hair colour! I'd be too scared to dye my hair though, will have to stick to the wigs when I want a colour change lol.


----------



## daae

wrong thread


----------



## felic1

NikkiQ... Your hair is looking great. Flat iron or no flat iron!!!


----------



## felic1

Hello Everyone!! I called regarding an appointment with my hairdresser. Does anyone say hairdresser anymore? I hope to see her tomorrow if she is not too busy. She left a fabulous closing salon, Mr. John's Hair Clinic in Detroit,Michigan. She has a lovely salon in her basement. When I was going to their company, my hair was the longest it has every been with treatments and a press and curl every week. If she is too busy tomorrow, I will approach a prior to New Year's Day length check. She only trims the ends and the parameters.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> Wow ladies. Thank you so much! It still feels super short to me. I guess hairorexia is the real deal.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



your APL looks so long, mine looks like SL


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ  Oh my God, All that hair! Gorgeous!


----------



## NikkiQ

SimJam said:


> your APL looks so long, mine looks like SL



Thanks! Mine feels like SL though.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## polished07

SimJam I feel the same way especially since my front is shorter idk if ill ever have one even length ugh!


----------



## lexxi

NikkiQ said:


> The curse of natural hair that doesn't get flat ironed often...the fluff continues
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Congrats!!!!! I love the color. 

My update so I took my kinkies down and I also got la jay for 2013 and I also cleaned up my old wig from march of this yr. 

Also ignore the fat on my back.figured I would edit the photo I dunno how or why it turned. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

just about grazing APL if you count the hair thats between my fangers , hoping for a few more millimeters by the 31st


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam YAY!!


----------



## Phaer

lexxi said:


> Congrats!!!!! I love the color.
> 
> My update so I took my kinkies down and I also got la jay for 2013 and I also cleaned up my old wig from march of this yr.
> 
> Also ignore the fat on my back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I like the color.


----------



## KiWiStyle

SimJam said:


> just about grazing APL if you count the hair thats between my fangers , hoping for a few more millimeters by the 31st



Congratulations, your APL!!  A few more millimeters?  LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

haha KiWiStyle !!! yep Im greedy for dem millimeters lol.

thanks ladies


----------



## lexxi

Phaer said:


> I like the color.



Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Last check in...I joined APL 2012 on 12/23/11 with the following starting pics.  The pic on the left was June 2011.



This pic was taken on 12/23/12.




Latest trim was the day after thanksgiving.  I'm happy with my progress and looking ahead to BSL 2013.  Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Phaer

OK I tried to find the picture of my poofy attempt to straighten my hair last year, but I got tired of looking through pages of posts.  So this is my last check in for the year.  Another poofy attempt at straightening ( I can't get to my roots). I am not where I want to be yet, but my hair is longer then its been in my adult life.


----------



## Kerryann

Today will be my reveal and call it a day


----------



## Kerryann

Beginning and ending


----------



## Kerryann

.............


----------



## SimJam

Kerryann, your hair has gotten so much thicker and you seem to be way past APL !!!!

awesome


----------



## Kerryann

The last 3 was Christmas hair NikkiQ I'm done over and out BSL


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm so excited to be getting my relaxed hair blow dried and flat ironed tomorrow for my final 2012 length check!  I'm 9 weeks post on Friday so I'm hoping for at least an inch growth from my last LC back in October.  I'm going to do a comparison shot from this time last year.  Even with all the trims this year, I'm sure I'll see significant growth. I have hairarexia at times so I'll need you all to judge my length for me tomorrow, ok ladies?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandegirl

Hey Ladies,

Here's my update. I've been wearing weaves for protective styles since I've been on the boards but have always seem to have a setback. So earlier this year after a hair cut, which was shorter than what I wanted, I decided to do everything myself, including trims. I also do my weaves. (I'm a licensed weavologist too!- on the side)

So I'm making my way to APL. I have a lonnngggg neck and a big head. 

My pics:
My hair before the cut. (Grew out from a bob last Christmas)
My hair cut this summer.
My hair after being relaxed two months ago.
No updated pics now b/c I'm in a full weave. 
But I'm liking my progess from doing it ALL myself. So now my progress lies in my hands alone.

And Congrats to everyone else on this challengea I plan to be on it until I reach my goal of BSL.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I was going to post my year end results but since I made APL @ the last update I'm going to post them as BSL starting pics instead. Congrats to all who made APL this year and good luck to those planning on making APL in 2013!


----------



## kristaa.10

Hey y'all! 
 I'm really not even sure I made APL. I've had my fair share of mini-chops this year so I'm pleased with my length, considering. I'm also planning on being braided up the majority of 2013 so I'm sure the length will come. I just want y'alls opinion on whether I should join the APL 2013 challenge or whether I should move on to BSL 2013. I think I'm grazing, but if y'all see a greater difference maybe I should rejoin the APL challenge.

The first pic is from a two week old flatiron that wasn't the straightest so I had to pull it down. The other pic is blow dried hair from the front.

Hope y'all are having an amazing holiday season and I commend all of you who made APL!  Looking forward to your responses


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Here is my hair. I did a major cut last month so I missed it. Hey at least my hair is healthy!!! My goal is back to APL by April and BSL by Dec 2013.


----------



## TLC1020

I have about 4 more days before I do my relaxer and do my final reveal of 2012.. Currently 4 mths post relaxer right now.. Hopefully, I'm close to apl again.. We shall see


----------



## Seamonster

kristaa.10  It looks like you made it to me.
Growingmyhairlong pretty hair


----------



## pookaloo83

From last year December compared to this year. I flat ironed today. Not much difference but its much thicker than last year.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## itsjusthair88

I KNOW I have got to be the last APL graduate this year, but I finally feel comfortable enough to claim it! The pic to the left was my hair in February of this year and the pic to the right is my hair today, December 26, 2012 after a FAILED attempt at flat ironing (that story is going to be posted in the BSL thread) I am proud of myself for vigorous protective styling and sticking with my goals. I need a trim, but not a lot and I am READY to make some tweaks and gt to BSL ASAP!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

December last year to today. 

And I gave myself a good trim. So now I'm like above APL. Aiming for BSL by December of 2013. Going to wear mostly twists and buns for the year. May get braided up to.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Onhergrind09

I'm waiting for my Affirm Fiberguard relaxer to be delivered so that I can do my final relaxer of the year, I'm currently 10 weeks post.  I'm also going to get a trim with a new stylist, so I'll see how that goes.  I will be back with an update before the end of the year.

The pic below is of my air drying last week.


----------



## xNichex

I will edit and include a end of year photo. Just after i took the photo i went to the hairdresser for a trim. Big mistake and now i have had a massive setback! *crys*


----------



## Evolving78

xNichex said:


> I will edit and include a end of year photo. Just after i took the photo i went to the hairdresser for a trim. Big mistake and now i have had a massive setback! *crys*



what happened?  i hope that person didn't take too much off?  if so, what was the reason?

if it was cut, don't think of it as a massive setback.  NikkiQ had someone chop her hair off too, but it grew back like nobody's business!  i knew she was going to still make APL, but her growth was/still amazing!

there is a Ytuber that did a major trim this year too and she is back to APL.  her hair is so much thicker and healthier looking too!  her name is Shlinda1 i believe.

please don't let that stylist ruin the rest of your holiday season.  i know this is easier said than done.  that's why i do my own trims, so when i get scissor happy with myself, i can just blame myself and keep it moving.  when someone else does it, i feel like i have been robbed!


----------



## Evolving78

ok i just flat ironed my hair on Christmas.  i plan on washing my hair again Friday or Saturday, but i wasn't going to bother with the heat.  i don't want to be left out.  i guess i will wait until this weekend for my reveal pics.


----------



## SimJam

Onhergrind09 ur waaay past APL, unless your looking to achieve APL at all your layers


----------



## xNichex

shortdub78 said:


> what happened?  i hope that person didn't take too much off?  if so, what was the reason?
> 
> if it was cut, don't think of it as a massive setback.  NikkiQ had someone chop her hair off too, but it grew back like nobody's business!  i knew she was going to still make APL, but her growth was/still amazing!
> 
> there is a Ytuber that did a major trim this year too and she is back to APL.  her hair is so much thicker and healthier looking too!  her name is Shlinda1 i believe.
> 
> please don't let that stylist ruin the rest of your holiday season.  i know this is easier said than done.  that's why i do my own trims, so when i get scissor happy with myself, i can just blame myself and keep it moving.  when someone else does it, i feel like i have been robbed!



It wasnt so much the length cuz my ends werent great. It wasbthe condition of my hair. Very dry and frizzy and detangling my hair was a nightmare. My hair hasnt been in such a bad state for sooo long!


----------



## Evolving78

xNichex said:


> It wasnt so much the length cuz my ends werent great. It wasbthe condition of my hair. Very dry and frizzy and detangling my hair was a nightmare. My hair hasnt been in such a bad state for sooo long!



xNichex

are you relaxed or natural?  you can try these things regardless of texture.  first, detangle your hair in sections with a detangling spray or get a nice mixture of cheap conditioner, water and oil.  use your fingers to detangle fingers to detangle first.

second, get a plastic cap/ or bag and cover your hair overnight or for several hours.  start cowashing your hair at least once a week and wash in sections.  

it just sounds like you need to get some moisture back in your hair.

i'm relaxed and i finger detangle my hair to remove shed hairs with avocado oil before i wash my hair.  i cowash once a week and i use shampoo once a week.  i deep condition once a week, and i use a medium protein treatment once a month.

i only wash my hair in the shower.  i can't do the sink anymore.  i stopped that a long time ago, when i got more length.

i use a leave-in spray, a cream leave-in and argan oil to seal after i have washed it.  i use my fingers to detangle my damp hair. (oh i use a tee shirt to dry my hair)  i use the scarf method to air dry.

for moisture, i use a liquid moisturizer/leave-in, a light cream, an a oil based cream to seal my ends (sparingly) i moisturize and seal daily.  i love roller setting my hair, but have been lazy the last several months to do them, so i just air dry and bun, or air dry and flat iron.


when i was natural, i had to do everything in sections and fingers were my friend.  i had to spray my hair throughout the day with a liquid moisturizer or refresher to keep my hair from drying out.


----------



## xNichex

shortdub78 said:


> xNichex
> 
> are you relaxed or natural?  you can try these things regardless of texture.  first, detangle your hair in sections with a detangling spray or get a nice mixture of cheap conditioner, water and oil.  use your fingers to detangle fingers to detangle first.
> 
> second, get a plastic cap/ or bag and cover your hair overnight or for several hours.  start cowashing your hair at least once a week and wash in sections.
> 
> it just sounds like you need to get some moisture back in your hair.
> 
> i'm relaxed and i finger detangle my hair to remove shed hairs with avocado oil before i wash my hair.  i cowash once a week and i use shampoo once a week.  i deep condition once a week, and i use a medium protein treatment once a month.
> 
> i only wash my hair in the shower.  i can't do the sink anymore.  i stopped that a long time ago, when i got more length.
> 
> i use a leave-in spray, a cream leave-in and argan oil to seal after i have washed it.  i use my fingers to detangle my damp hair. (oh i use a tee shirt to dry my hair)  i use the scarf method to air dry.
> 
> for moisture, i use a liquid moisturizer/leave-in, a light cream, an a oil based cream to seal my ends (sparingly) i moisturize and seal daily.  i love roller setting my hair, but have been lazy the last several months to do them, so i just air dry and bun, or air dry and flat iron.
> 
> when i was natural, i had to do everything in sections and fingers were my friend.  i had to spray my hair throughout the day with a liquid moisturizer or refresher to keep my hair from drying out.



Thanks. Im natural, and do some of this things already. I think i will up my dc to every week till my hair feels betta. Usually once a month is enuf for me.


----------



## Onhergrind09

SimJam, I mainly just like to hang in this thread with you guys (cause you're so awesome), but I also am trying to get all my layers to APL, the two front sections of my hair are definitely shorter then the back 2 sections, they need to catch up quick!


----------



## SimJam

Onhergrind09 said:


> @SimJam, I mainly just like to hang in this thread with you guys (cause you're so awesome), but I also am trying to get all my layers to APL, the two front sections of my hair are definitely shorter then the back 2 sections, they need to catch up quick!


 
haha this APL bunch is really entertaining 

when I saw your pic it got me to wondering if at any point I would like to have my natural hair blunt. when I was relaxed that was my ultimate goal. 
but I like my layers as a natural 

hope you're gonna migrate with us over to the BSL 2013 thread


----------



## pookaloo83

Last year December pin curl to today.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## missbugg21

Soooo, I know it's a few days early, but I wanted to post this before I finish braiding up my hair...

I made it to APL!!!!  

I also decided to transition (again), so a lot of my hair will be chopped over the course of the next year, but it was still nice to meet this goal!

Just wanted to share!  I'm going to post my progress over the last year - hopefully the pics don't come out too big.  

The pics are from January (before trim), March, June, September, and December (while transitioning).

Thanks for all your support!  See you in 2013!


----------



## SimJam

^^^^^^^congrats^^^^^^^


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm claiming APL even if its barely.  I'm happy with my progress from a year ago.  I recovered from a badly damaged nape and had to constantly trim to keep my hair even while my nape grew out.  I think I had at least 2 inches trimmed in 2012 and in 2013 I'll be doing maintenance dusting only.  

This is my comparison length check a year ago on 12/29/2011:
View attachment 184725

This is today, 12/29/2012:
View attachment 184727

View attachment 184737

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Congrats KiWiStyle!  You have worked hard to reach your goal!


----------



## Seamonster

missbugg21 Congrats
KiWiStyle very nice, we were all routing for you


----------



## SimJam

Congrats KiWiStyle


----------



## Guinan

Yay KiWiStyle!!! Congrats for making APL!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

missbugg21 said:


> Soooo, I know it's a few days early, but I wanted to post this before I finish braiding up my hair...
> 
> I made it to APL!!!!
> 
> I also decided to transition (again), so a lot of my hair will be chopped over the course of the next year, but it was still nice to meet this goal!
> 
> Just wanted to share!  I'm going to post my progress over the last year - hopefully the pics don't come out too big.
> 
> The pics are from January (before trim), March, June, September, and December (while transitioning).
> 
> Thanks for all your support!  See you in 2013!



Congrats to making APL! Your growth is amazing. Are u transitioning to natural or texlax?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## missbugg21

pelohello said:


> Congrats to making APL! Your growth is amazing. Are u transitioning to natural or texlax?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



@http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=353889pelohello - I am transitioning to natural.  This is my 3rd attempt - I haven't been able to make it past 8 mos. post and I'm trying to transition w/o the BC. Hopefully, I can do it this time.

I braided my hair in jumbo box braids, so hopefully I can use it as a PS to help keep me from relapsing on the creamy crack!


----------



## Inspiired

Good luck everyone, you can do it!

----  Because You're Worth It 






  Pretty please vote for me for BGLH Icon of the Year  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/

  Also please read some more previous posts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937 Length at October:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk  ♥


----------



## Evolving78

^^^^you are being weird right now.....


----------



## Ogoma

Inspiired said:


> Good luck everyone, you can do it!



The challenge is over; we have already done it.

Just bump up your own thread so people see it. You will turn people off if you keep spamming threads.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Thanks ladies!  I'm so relieved and excited now that I completed another milestone.  jprayze, that last minute mad dash to APL was intense , lol!  I can't wait to feel the weight of my hair on my back at BSL, I'm going into 2013 really, really hard!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

I'm currently DCing. I plan on flat ironing my hair tomorrow. Will post progress pics Monday.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

congrats to the ladies that made it this month!  we did it and did it together!


----------



## hairqueen7

Hey ladies knew I wasn't making apl "12 but next year is my year. I just loved posting in this thread anyway this is my progress so far thanks for all the great inspiration.


----------



## nemi95

Here's my pic after my hubby trimmed 2in. I'm almost APL again, oh well....


----------



## Seamonster

nemi95 I love your hair, can't wait for mine to look like that


----------



## xNichex

My Growth for the year. Before I went to the Salon.


----------



## Evolving78

ok here is my end of the year comparison.  it's not all that impressive, but it will do.  2013 will be my year!
Oct 2011





Jan 2012





Dec 2012


----------



## Froreal3

shortdub78 What are you talking about, "Not all that impressive." You're almost BSL! Nice. 

*returns to lurking*


----------



## Evolving78

Froreal3 said:


> shortdub78 What are you talking about, "Not all that impressive." You're almost BSL! Nice.
> 
> *returns to lurking*



Froreal3

btw- your siggy is pretty!

girl now you know i told ya'll i feel like Blind Willie's Bald Headed Cat!  but thank you! i know i should have made my year goal.  all of that trimming and setbacks just messed me up.  i'm going to do better though. i know what not to mess with this time around.  i was trying so many things the beginning of this challenge and that setback taught me to take a few pegs down and really get to know what my hair was lacking.


----------



## jprayze

My sister lives in another state so I don't see her that much but when I see her, I always get her to roller set my hair.  She hasn't done it since July and she said your hair is longer now! . You know a comparison pic is coming once I take these rollers out.  Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## pookaloo83

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^^you are being weird right now.....





Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Lurkee

I have my end of the year picture. I think I touch apl again. I just relaxed my hair and blow dried. I am doomed to a v shape. 

I'm not sure whether to join BSL or APL 13. What do you ladies think? 

Shortdub you are grazing BSL


----------



## jprayze

[USER=344909]Lurkee[/USER];17583213 said:
			
		

> I have my end of the year picture. I think I touch apl again. I just relaxed my hair and blow dried. I am doomed to a v shape.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to join BSL or APL 13. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Shortdub you are grazing BSL



Join BSL!!!


----------



## Guinan

Lurkee said:


> I have my end of the year picture. I think I touch apl again. I just relaxed my hair and blow dried. I am doomed to a v shape.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to join BSL or APL 13. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Shortdub you are grazing BSL



You betta bring your booty over to BSL 13

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

end of year length check!! I will post side by sides & my pony comparisons, hopefully, on Monday. Sorry if its too dark but I took these on my phone. The 2nd to end pic is from feb/march of last year. & the last one has the dates.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee
you are APL!  come to BSL 13 like everyone said! oh and embrace the V!


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> ok here is my end of the year comparison.  it's not all that impressive, but it will do.  2013 will be my year!
> Oct 2011
> 
> Jan 2012
> 
> Dec 2012



shortdub78
Get out of here, girl your hair is impressive!  I think 2013 is my hair's real debut.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

nemi95 said:


> Here's my pic after my hubby trimmed 2in. I'm almost APL again, oh well....



nemi95 Gorgeous hair!  I think if your hair/ends were straight you would be APL.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78
> Get out of here, girl your hair is impressive!  I think 2013 is my hair's real debut.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



really?  it doesn't feel like it. and i'm being serious.  i just know it could have been more. all of that crap i went through really did a number on my progress.  but thank you! you have been through a thing with your hair too! and it looks good!  you were able to still make APL! now that is impressive! we both don't need anymore setbacks!


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> My sister lives in another state so I don't see her that much but when I see her, I always get her to roller set my hair.  She hasn't done it since July and she said your hair is longer now! . You know a comparison pic is coming once I take these rollers out.  Have a great weekend ladies!



July




Now


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> July
> 
> Now



U look so pretty. Ur sis got skills

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

[USER=353889]pelohello[/USER];17585287 said:
			
		

> U look so pretty. Ur sis got skills
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thanks!  She makes it look like I'm relaxed when she gets finished.  She says the key is the fine toothed comb (gasp) to get it to lay flat on the roller.


----------



## mami2010

Well here is my length check for december!!!

In the beginning






My starting pic for this challenge






Today















I am very pleased with my progress this year.


----------



## Guinan

mami2010 said:


> Well here is my length check for december!!!
> 
> In the beginning
> 
> My starting pic for this challenge
> 
> Today
> 
> I am very pleased with my progress this year.



Great growth & retention!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

Wow, everybody. These progress pictures are so inspirational!


----------



## SimJam

We've all done so well. Even those whomdidntvquite make it in length, definitely made it in health. Whichbis just  as good!!

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

Double post

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## gvin89

Well operation braid takedown has begun...I'll post my final pic after my Appt saturday...kinda nervous and anxious at the same time.


----------



## nemi95

mami2010 said:


> Well here is my length check for december!!!
> 
> In the beginning
> 
> My starting pic for this challenge
> 
> Today
> 
> I am very pleased with my progress this year.



Dang! How did you get that serious ARM definition? I worked out 4x a week for an hour and ate no processed foods. I dropped 30 lbs, but I was still skinny fat. Size 8, but no real muscle tone!


----------



## Firstborn2

I will post an update pic tomorrow. I didn't make it back to APL but I think I'm 1inch away.


----------



## missliberia

I think I made it to APL!!!!!




I had to.do.a quick and dirty length check on my twistout but do you ladies agree?


----------



## jprayze

missliberia said:


> I think I made it to APL!!!!!
> 
> I had to.do.a quick and dirty length check on my twistout but do you ladies agree?



You made it!


----------



## missliberia

jprayze said:


> You made it!



Thank you girl and praise Jesus! This is just what I need to go into 2013 doing good things to and for my hair


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey lovely ladies! 

Another long day of travel for me. Hate to leave my hometown,but I gotta head back to the island. Can't wait to check out all the updates when I get back. I'm SO proud of this group. You guys have done so well!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## sweetypoo705

Hi Ladies!
Well, somewhere around Jan. 6th of 2012, I entered this challenge with the goal of achieving APL HH.  I have learned so much from you all and I appreciate all of your info, but when one embarks on a journey, different things happen.  Although I have not reached my goal yet, I did have some positives happen.  4 years ago I found I had hypothyroidism, as a result, I lost a bit of hair in my crown area.  Guess what? It is growing back I am 17 1/2 weeks post and I trimmed my ends to get them healthy.  I was shedding a lot in November and using that Denman brush- got rid of it!  So, I will continue on this journey with the Lord's help and will begin my third year of my HHJ more motivated and excited.  Congrats to those who achieved your goal- you are my inspiration in spite of my 48 years- that is why I said I am a teacher/ student- I am learning from some of the best!  Happy New Year & HHGJ


----------



## jessicarabbit

I'll go 'head and post my eoty pics here too 

This first one is from around feb, the second one is a light flat iron from today. I think I made it!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

lindsaywhat said:


> I'll go 'head and post my eoty pics here too
> 
> This first one is from around feb, the second one is a light flat iron from today. I think I made it!
> 
> View attachment 185669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185671


 

Yes, you made APL girl! Come join me in the BSL 2013 challenge...


----------



## jessicarabbit

jayjaycurlz said:


> Yes, you made APL girl! Come join me in the BSL 2013 challenge...



Right behind ya girlie!


----------



## Blairx0

Don't have pics from this time last year, but below is my hair as of 12/31/12. I had a minor set back from improper detangling and trimmed about an inch. But my goal is 52 deep conditions in 2013, so next year I plan on belong full bsl. I plan on rollersetting my way to healthy hair.


----------



## SimJam

Blairx0

You'll be bsl in no time flat!!

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## texasqt

Here's my *LAST APL UPDATE*...same message with a few updates and same shirt....

~Current hair length = *Officially APL*


~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd = Natural who straightens 95% of the time.

~APL goal month = Touchdown on September 30th!

~Current Reggie and styling choices = Shampoo once a month; DC weekly overnight (changed conditioners to Silk Elements Mega Cholestoral); blow-dry with comb attachment; flat iron weekly (lowered the heat from 450 to 340ish); moisturize, seal, and wrap nightly; exercise; eat healthy (increase lean protein and try to eat 6 fruits and veggies per day). (Slacked on the healthy stuff a little but I'm reving it back up).

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? = During the month of December I only straightened 2x. The other 2 weeks I blow dried and styled with no additional heat. 

~Post a beginning picture - Done Jan. 8th
~Post March 31st - Done Apr. 2nd
~Post July 3rd - Done July 3rd
~Post September 30th - Done Oct. 1st *Made APL*!!!
~ Post December 31st - Done December 30th

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

See you in the BSL 2013 challenge!


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking great ladies!!!!


----------



## nemi95

Thanks. I tried to straighten my end, but they just don't want to co-operate. I twist my hair and pin in into a bun. When i take it down it gives me nice soft waves.


----------



## NikkiQ

Time for my final update ladies! My flat iron started to revert the minute she was done with it so I just made DH hold it down for the pic. Overall I'm pretty happy with my progress. I just trimmed off a good 1.5" or so again. It needed it. Apparently I didn't get all the scraggly ends back in October.


Dec 2011







Sept. 2012







Dec 2012






March vs October bun










Feeling myself on Christmas day  First time I've felt pretty in a LONG time


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

NikkiQ said:


> Time for my final update ladies! My flat iron started to revert the minute she was done with it so I just made DH hold it down for the pic. Overall I'm pretty happy with my progress. I just trimmed off a good 1.5" or so again. It needed it. Apparently I didn't get all the scraggly ends back in October.
> 
> Dec 2011
> 
> Sept. 2012
> 
> Dec 2012
> 
> March vs October bun
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling myself on Christmas day  First time I've felt pretty in a LONG time



You and your hair are gorgeous ma'am! Okay I will exit you guys thread lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

thanks HairPleezeGrow! I appreciate it. Are you in the APL 13 challenge?


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Time for my final update ladies! My flat iron started to revert the minute she was done with it so I just made DH hold it down for the pic. Overall I'm pretty happy with my progress. I just trimmed off a good 1.5" or so again. It needed it. Apparently I didn't get all the scraggly ends back in October.
> 
> Dec 2011
> 
> Sept. 2012
> 
> Dec 2012
> 
> March vs October bun
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling myself on Christmas day  First time I've felt pretty in a LONG time



U look soo pretty! Ur hair has def gotten thicker & u retained so much. Congrats on ur progress

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

NikkiQ said:


> thanks HairPleezeGrow! I appreciate it. Are you in the APL 13 challenge?



Ummmm...no lol not til I get SL then I will move on. I just like lurking all the other length threads but never really post in them. I had to comment on your pics though. Your bun is to die for I cant wait for that kind of thickness.


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> U look soo pretty! Ur hair has def gotten thicker & u retained so much. Congrats on ur progress
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
Thanks pelohello! It's weird getting comments on how I look since all people ever see is the back of my head


----------



## livinthevida

HAPPY NEW YEAR'S 2013!!! LADIES 



Checking in to our official end of year APL 2012 Length Check! Congratulations to all who have achieved APL and continue to inspire the rest of us to reach Great Lengths :wink2:

Many of you know I contemplated what to gift myself with this year after taking time to learn how to care for my hair. This was a long and wonderful lesson to learn and a journey I am thankful in starting with all of you! I finally decided to trim my hair as we leap into a New Year 2013! I know I know! BUT I felt my hair needed a trim especially since its last trim was January 2012. It is really perfect timing to have a new trim as January 2013 is beginning!

Here are my length check pictures:
1. November 2012 Length Check - aaaaahhh there goes all that hair! Weird thing about trimming is that I've yet to miss all of this hair. My hair is stronger since this trim and is easier to manage (for now! of course!)
2. December 2012 left - here's a bobby pin marking the curling end of my newly trimmed hair and how very far is that APL line 
3. December 2012 right - here's the right side marking APL line
4. December 2012 rear - here's the rear of my hair marking new lengths for APL, BSL, and MBL 2013!
5. December 2012 left - here's the texture of my hair on the left side still keeping with Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) 
6. December 2012 right - here's the texture of my hair on the right side
7. Timmer - here's my original trimmer that I used to cut my hair in January 2012 and now December 2012

Plus I finally have a new HTC phone with great camera coverage yet it's hard to tell since I still need to work on taking better pictures! LOL! 
​


----------



## livinthevida

livinthevida said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR'S 2013!!! LADIES
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in to our official end of year APL 2012 Length Check! Congratulations to all who have achieved APL and continue to inspire the rest of us to reach Great Lengths :wink2:
> 
> Many of you know I contemplated what to gift myself with this year after taking time to learn how to care for my hair. This was a long and wonderful lesson to learn and a journey I am thankful in starting with all of you! I finally decided to trim my hair as we leap into a New Year 2013! I know I know! BUT I felt my hair needed a trim especially since its last trim was January 2012. It is really perfect timing to have a new trim as January 2013 is beginning!
> 
> Here are my length check pictures:
> 1. November 2012 Length Check - aaaaahhh there goes all that hair! Weird thing about trimming is that I've yet to miss all of this hair. My hair is stronger since this trim and is easier to manage (for now! of course!)
> 2. December 2012 left - here's a bobby pin marking the curling end of my newly trimmed hair and how very far is that APL line
> 3. December 2012 right - here's the right side marking APL line
> 4. December 2012 rear - here's the rear of my hair marking new lengths for APL, BSL, and MBL 2013!
> 5. December 2012 left - here's the texture of my hair on the left side still keeping with Organic Coconut Oil (OCO)
> 6. December 2012 right - here's the texture of my hair on the right side
> 7. Timmer - here's my original trimmer that I used to cut my hair in January 2012 and now December 2012
> 
> Plus I finally have a new HTC phone with great camera coverage yet it's hard to tell since I still need to work on taking better pictures! LOL!
> ​


Ladies posting Part II here: 
attachments are a maximum of 5


----------



## 4bslbound

NikkiQ your hai looks great, and so do you! Im a lurker b/c Im too busy/lazy to take pics and post them, but will be there "in spirit" in ur BSL challenge


----------



## Carmelella

girl you r on fiyah with those christmas pics!!!




NikkiQ said:


> Time for my final update ladies! My flat iron started to revert the minute she was done with it so I just made DH hold it down for the pic. Overall I'm pretty happy with my progress. I just trimmed off a good 1.5" or so again. It needed it. Apparently I didn't get all the scraggly ends back in October.
> 
> 
> Dec 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sept. 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dec 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March vs October bun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling myself on Christmas day  First time I've felt pretty in a LONG time


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Time for my final update ladies! My flat iron started to revert the minute she was done with it so I just made DH hold it down for the pic. Overall I'm pretty happy with my progress. I just trimmed off a good 1.5" or so again. It needed it. Apparently I didn't get all the scraggly ends back in October.
> 
> Dec 2011
> 
> Sept. 2012
> 
> Dec 2012
> 
> March vs October bun
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling myself on Christmas day  First time I've felt pretty in a LONG time



Love it, congrats on your progress! Your such a pretty lady


----------



## menina

i really slacked on the last part of this years challenge but i still got some growth.  my intentions were to be here a lot more but i got caught up other parts of the forum and also took a hiatus off the whole internet.  anyhoo here is my update for the year:

1st April 2011
2nd January 2012
3rd June 2012
4th December 2012

i've been trying to grow out my layers this year and i'm happy that is happening. i think i get my growth spurt the last half of the year cause i don't remember being too scissor happy in the first half. i finally colored my hair with some highlights. i gotta start parting differently when i flat iron, because there's a split in the back when i wear my hair down and it annoys me. and i'd say i'm somewhere between CBL and APL? :scratchch

congratulations to everyone on their progress and happy new year!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Time for my final update ladies! My flat iron started to revert the minute she was done with it so I just made DH hold it down for the pic. Overall I'm pretty happy with my progress. I just trimmed off a good 1.5" or so again. It needed it. Apparently I didn't get all the scraggly ends back in October.
> 
> Dec 2011
> 
> Sept. 2012
> 
> Dec 2012
> 
> March vs October bun
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling myself on Christmas day  First time I've felt pretty in a LONG time



NikkiQ your hair is fabulous AND you are so darn pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> Time for my final update ladies! My flat iron started to revert the minute she was done with it so I just made DH hold it down for the pic. Overall I'm pretty happy with my progress. I just trimmed off a good 1.5" or so again. It needed it. Apparently I didn't get all the scraggly ends back in October.
> 
> Dec 2011
> 
> Sept. 2012
> 
> Dec 2012
> 
> March vs October bun
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling myself on Christmas day  First time I've felt pretty in a LONG time



Beautiful NikkiQ! Curly and straightened! Are you sure you need to trim 1.5 inches?


----------



## koolkittychick

Okay, I'm just under the wire, but here are my final pics for 2012...and I reached my goal! I'm so happy and pleased.  My avatar was taken exactly one year ago, so that's my starting pic. The first attached pic is from just over a month ago, about 9 weeks into my stretch. The last pic is from today, 1 day after I self relaxed for the first time in six years. It came out all right, although some parts came out under-processed; overall I'm pleased with the results though, and I'll definitely do better come March.


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Beautiful NikkiQ! Curly and straightened! Are you sure you need to trim 1.5 inches?


 
Yeah my ends were pretty brittle and dry. I trimmed it up this afternoon and shampooed, protein treated and currently DCing. Will leave it in until tomorrow and take my starting pic for the BSL challenge. Sad how I'm the host and I either never get around to posting a pic or I completely forget all together


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy New Year everybody!! It was an absolute pleasure to be your host and to gain new friends and family members along the way. I can't wait to see what 2013 has in store for everyone. I am forever connected to my APL family.


----------



## lamaria211

Happy new year!!!!
My final pic for this challenge


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ girl u know this is the first challenge I've ever completed since joining lhcf


----------



## NikkiQ

Kerryann said:


> NikkiQ girl u know this is the first challenge I've ever completed since joining lhcf



Was it really??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## hnntrr

Current hair length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed/Texlax 
~APL goal month: Ugh maybe June
~Current Reggie and styling choices: Bunning, curl formers, Bantu knot-outs, flat ironed. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
def start wearing my hair up more once it gets to shoulder length. I have always had trouble keeping it from breaking off once it hit my shoulders. So def more curls/buns/ponies the longer it gets. 

experimenting with regimen now: adding a few things to help it be healthy and thicker.

~Post a beginning picture:


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Was it really??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Me too... This group of ladies give alot support and motivation to complete it.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

hnntrr said:


> Current hair length
> ~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed/Texlax
> ~APL goal month: Ugh maybe June
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: Bunning, curl formers, Bantu knot-outs, flat ironed.
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> def start wearing my hair up more once it gets to shoulder length. I have always had trouble keeping it from breaking off once it hit my shoulders. So def more curls/buns/ponies the longer it gets.
> 
> experimenting with regimen now: adding a few things to help it be healthy and thicker.
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture:



Hi and welcome! Try and repost in the APL 2013. You'll find other ladies reaching APL this year. Happy hair growth!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
damn girl! you sho is a pretty lady! oh and you hair looks nice too....  congrats!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks shortdub78 yall are killing me with these compliments. Where is faithVA to tell me I look different in every picture she sees of me?lol


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Time for my final update ladies! My flat iron started to revert the minute she was done with it so I just made DH hold it down for the pic. Overall I'm pretty happy with my progress. I just trimmed off a good 1.5" or so again. It needed it. Apparently I didn't get all the scraggly ends back in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling myself on Christmas day  First time I've felt pretty in a LONG time


 
Oh, so you tryn to bring sexy back huh? 

Harpo, Who is Dis Woman?


Go head and do your thing young lady.


----------



## TLC1020

Happy New Year Ladies 

Here are my final pics for the 2012 Challenge, I made it close to APL and I am happy with my results.. My hair is still not the same since having dd 3 years ago, I bc to start over but my hair texture is different and it still shed a lot; Anywho, here are my latest pics..

Here's to 2013


----------



## Kb3auty

Happy New Year Ladies, I'm wishing you all great success with all your endeavors for this new year! Thank you so much for all the support and encouragement.


----------



## kittenz

Happy New Year everyone.  I wasn't a very active challenger but here is my final reveal...







My starting pic...


December 2011

I didn't make APL but I am still


----------



## PittiPat

Happy New Year, Ladies!

I came in here to officially state that "I didn't make it to APL in 2012".  *sigh*  There, I said it.  

(venting -->) It's weired, because I did a pull test back in August and I  was only an inch away.  Once I flatironed my hair in December, I'm three inches away.  Sure, I did a mini trim, but would that have caused me to lose over 2 inches of hair?  I didn't even trim that much.   Also, even though I was super careful with the flat iron, my hair feels "rough".  *worried*

(moving forward -->)  I ordered the hair analysis system in hopes that I can find out if there's anything I can do to assist in making it to APL in 2013. 

Congrats to all the ladies who did make it and who are soon to make it!  I'm moving onto the APL 2013 Challenge.


----------



## hnntrr

*edit* moving to apl 2013 aha


----------



## Fyne

Hey ladies, I straightened my hair over Xmas but had no one to take progress pics soo here are pics I took in November with blow dried hair.

I will be joining the APL 2013 thread because I'm not convinced yet. Next reveal is in May 
NikkiQ whoa  you and your hair are lovely! Thanks for hosting x


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks Fyne! I hope to see you over in the BSL challenge soon!


----------



## ronie

Happy new year to you ladies. Congratulations to all of you who made it to and past APL. I enjoyed every single one of the posted pictures, even those who did not make it. I am here to officially say that i BC last night at 11 month post. I did not make it to APL, and my ends were very thin, so i decided to start over. I will post pictures of the before and after BC later in this thread and the BSL 2013 thread. I will be joining the lovely ladies over by the twa support thread, but i will be on the side line of BSL 2013 for support and the picture reveals of course, lol. 
I really enjoyed this thread and you all have been very supportive. And thank you NikkiQ for being such a great host.


----------



## gvin89

Sooo I'm late, but I got blown out today so as promised here are my results:

Jan 12


August 12


Jan 13



Not quite apl, but as discussed earlier...I had a setback in August that took me back to SL. I am very pleased with the length and health of my hair right now an do think I will make apl before the summer...see you in apl 13 or bsl 13. God bless!


----------

